# Battlefield 3 Clubhouse



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Read first:* *This thread is not exempt to the rules and guidelines of this forum. You can read them here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=51 
Failure to follow these rules will lead to a revocation of posting privledges and/or the closing of this thread. Thank you.*

-Staff




*TechPowerUp! Battlelog Platoon!! SIGN UP SOLDERS!

TPU Teampspeak=ts21.gameservers.com:9207​*


brandonwh64 said:


> Ok since our current platoon is almost at the limit of members, TheMailMan has created a sister platoon for all of those who did not get to join the first one.
> 
> TechRejects!





technicks said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I created a BF3 -EU- platoon. So we Europe people can play at some decent times.
> 
> ...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2011)

> DICE reassured Battlefield PC players that its version of the game won't be dumbed down for consoles back in October.


This is something I will keep my eye on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This is something I will keep my eye on.



All of my hopes and dreams ride on this game. More so then my own children.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheers for making this clubhouse. Battlefield is my life.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DICE reassured Battlefield PC players that its version of the game won't be dumbed down for consoles back in October.



A similar promise was the reason that I purchased Bad Company 2 and subsequently adored it.

I can not wait for Battlefield 3 to be released for the PC.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All of my hopes and dreams ride on this game.



Man. You live dangerously!


----------



## caleb (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh man I just can't wait to bunny hop against a tank!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2011)

BF3 video? 

Edit:
Nope, it's confirmed to be a fake by Dice Staff in EA's forum.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 2, 2011)

will there be a tpu server?


----------



## erocker (Feb 2, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> BF3 video?



Definitely not. 

I'm quite excited for this game, I'm very interested in the lighting now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 2, 2011)

Subscribed. 

Hell yes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 2, 2011)

so christmas 2011 we will be playing?


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 2, 2011)

Will be setting aside my meager earning in hopes I can afford this game upon release!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a system builder for me. Ill build a mainframe to play this maxed out.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is a system builder for me. Ill build a mainframe to play this maxed out.



same. we should see a beta this summer. bfbc2 beta was decent, hopefully they do a bit better on this one.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 3, 2011)

Draw your own conclusions... 

twitter.com/ChristinaCoffin:  "something awesome is gonna happen on *friday*"

twitter.com/Demize99:  "Revealed today, the first BF3 kit! Look for more come* friday*! http://digs.by/g7dRcC"

twitter.com/PatrickBach:  "Just a couple of days now..."  (First Tweet from Patrick in three months, on Wednesday)

twitter.com/locust9:  "You guys ready for tomorrow? You sure? Really really sure? #BF3" (posted on Thursday)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Looking Ahead 


> ...For an idea of what that means, watch this space for some exciting news I think you’ll like.
> 
> Best regards,
> Karl Magnus Troedsson
> General Manager, DICE




(Locust9 = lead designer on BF3)
(Patrick Bach = Executive Producer of Battlefield)
(Demize99 = Gameplay Designer on BF3)
(Chistina Coffin  = Frostbite developer at DICE)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Draw your own conclusions...
> 
> twitter.com/ChristinaCoffin:  "something awesome is gonna happen on *friday*"
> 
> ...



Good to see you in here Gully! Keep us posted as always!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2011)

GameInformer:  March Cover Revealed: Battlefield 3














> March Cover Revealed: Battlefield 3
> by Matt Bertz on February 03, 2011 at 05:00 PM
> 
> The franchise that revolutionized online multiplayer for PC games is back.
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> GameInformer:  March Cover Revealed: Battlefield 3
> 
> http://media1.gameinformer.com/imag...s/battlefield/battlefield3/gami_215_front.jpg
> 
> http://media1.gameinformer.com/imag...c-arts/battlefield/battlefield3/cov_215_l.jpg



I just nutted a little in my drawers.


----------



## Bow (Feb 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just nutted a little in my drawers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 4, 2011)

64 player servers confirmed PC? only 24 for console?
Check under the multiplayer option.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2011)

Smart move, making 1kurgan1 cofounder.  That way he can't jack your clubhouse away like the BC2 one

Kidding.  If I were you I'd get some flashy graphs and member lists up


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 4, 2011)

I will JIZZ my pants when this releases.....please add me to the member list Mailman


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 4, 2011)

Add me. I have been waiting a long time for this. I am glad to see they want to go after the COD franchise. Maybe this will give them the needed drive to be on top once again.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 4, 2011)

kid41212003 - Yennhi (will be my name in game).

I think they should add customizable characters. I would like to play as a female!

LAOLAOLAOLOLLLLAMAOALOLOLLOL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2011)

so we r about 10 months away from release. will there be a tpu server?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> so we r about 10 months away from release. will there be a tpu server?



yes. at least on release.

"an exponential leap in destruction" read- MASSIVE WIN


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmmm...teaser video is too much tease.

See it at the GameInformer site, the new Battlefield 3 site, or on YouTube.

==================================================

New Battlefield Blog post:  Battlefield 3 ships Fall 2011 -- includes jets, prone, and 64 player multiplayer!



> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Feb 04, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> This is it! We are very excited to announce the first details on Battlefield 3 and to kickstart the preorders for the Limited Edition!
> ...



==================================================



> Game Info
> 
> Battlefield 3 allows you to feel the full impact of battle like never before.  Powered by Frostbite 2, the next generation of DICE’s cutting-edge gaming engine, Battlefield 3 delivers spectacular visuals, earth-shattering destruction and real as hell combat gameplay providing a dramatic immersive First Person Shooter experience. One moment you may be marching down a hilltop listening to the hypnotic sound of a firefight in the distance or admiring the way the light reflects off the smoke plumes of ground to air missiles rising from the city you’re about to engage.  The next you’re on an urban street, surrounded, claustrophobic, fighting for your life and looking eight ways at once with all your senses on high alert, chilled at the knowledge that the building you’re hiding behind can be your best friend or your worst enemy.  Welcome to Battlefield 3.



Let's see what else comes out today.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm fucking crying! I NEED IT!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

Add me mail man! i will  def be purchasing this GAME!


----------



## caleb (Feb 4, 2011)

O yeah ! If they make the intro as good as in BF2 I'm really gonna wet myself.

You guys preordering already or waiting for the info what comes with it ? Would be kinda lame if you'd got an M4 for it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

I miss playing BF2, i have it installed and i have 2142 installed


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition on sale webhallen.com



> Feel The Battle! This fall, prepare to feel the most physical shooter ever created, powered by the all-new Frostbite 2 gaming engine.
> 
> Battlefield 3 leaps ahead of the competition with the power of Frostbite™ 2, the next instalment of DICE’s cutting-edge game engine. This state-of-the-art technology is the foundation on which Battlefield 3 is built, delivering superior visual quality, a grand sense of scale, massive destruction, dynamic audio and incredibly lifelike character animations. As bullets whiz by, walls crumble, and explosions throw you to the ground, the battlefield feels more alive and interactive than ever before.
> 
> ...



Locations Confirmed: Paris, Tehran and New York 

credit:  dikinher at nV News Forums


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

cant wait for steam to let us pre order BF3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2011)

Here you go boys, snag this for your desktop...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> 64 player servers confirmed PC?...



Looks like gamer informer leaked that player counter a day earlier then the official announce date.  I wonder how many maps this time...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition is $49.95 from the EA Store.  Part of EA's strategy to be #1?  Or does DICE have the power within EA to set thier own prices?
And think, MOH was $60...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2011)

BF3 beta access was only available with an MOH pre-order tho, correct?



kid41212003 said:


> I would like to play as a female!



I wanna play as a Krogan.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 4, 2011)

"mount your weapon on almost any part of the terrain"
Hmm, I recall people asking for that in BF2 way back.  But it was requested for light machine guns and sniper rifles.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 4, 2011)

heres some more news on it, if anyone wants a read 

http://uk.ps3.gamespy.com/playstation-3/battlefield-3/1147841p1.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya know I can't imagine any nation invading NY. It would be a blood bath. The South and Mid-West would pour into there.



brandonwh64 said:


> Add me mail man! i will  def be purchasing this GAME!


Added.



Easy Rhino said:


> so we r about 10 months away from release. will there be a tpu server?



I might front one. We will see.



Edit:
Is it me or does the music in the teaser sound like the Terminator?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know I can't imagine any nation invading NY. It would be a blood bath. The South and Mid-West would pour into there.
> 
> 
> Added.
> ...



The music sounded like a battlefield intro to me.

also, add me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

Done


----------



## f22a4bandit (Feb 4, 2011)

Now that the prone conversation is settled... 

Anyway, PLEASE add me to the list. Next paycheck and I'm pre-ordering! I will take a week off of work when this releases


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> heres some more news on it, if anyone wants a read
> 
> http://uk.ps3.gamespy.com/playstation-3/battlefield-3/1147841p1.html



Any chance you can post the text from that link, in case others can't get to it from work?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 4, 2011)

Wheeled APCs and jets. Your life-expectancy just went down by half.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

> That's more like it. Back in July, Electronic Arts tried to entice gamers to pick up the Limited Edition version of Medal of Honor by including a ticket to the Battlefield 3 multiplayer beta. That was the first we heard of the game, and EA didn't share any details about it. As far as announcements for big games go, it was a dud. Six months later, with a website, teaser trailer, and Game Informer cover story, EA is finally ready to properly announce Battlefield 3.
> 
> Built on DICE's new Frostbite 2 engine and featuring an "exponential leap" in environmental destructibility, Battlefield 3 is set for release this fall. Here's the teaser:
> 
> ...



here


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 4, 2011)

kurgan, as soon as we get enough info and material I expect to see some impressive graphics like the BC2 clubhouse has.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> kurgan, as soon as we get enough info and material I expect to see some impressive graphics like the BC2 clubhouse has.



Check the first post


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2011)

all of this buildup is sure to let me down 9 months from now. i will have to unsubscribe and come back later when we get to play the beta.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check the first post



yeah, I saw the co-founder thing. 

moar infos plz!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, I saw the co-founder thing.
> 
> moar infos plz!



No but I added graphics.



Easy Rhino said:


> all of this buildup is sure to let me down 9 months from now. i will have to unsubscribe and come back later when we get to play the beta.



The beta will be out before that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone tell me that trailer doesn't sound like this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0GisbDHABI&feature=related


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, how I can't wait for the beta! It's making me go and finally play a few games with you guys tonight.. Maybe.. lol I know someone that doesn't have my dogtag


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2011)

Please add me to the list on your next update MailMan - Will be playing as "TRIPTEX"

I guess it's time I get my subscription to this soon to be EPIC thread. I'm making the prediction that this thread will at least 5000 posts and 100000 views in less than 12 months.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 4, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Please add me to the list on your next update MailMan - Will be playing as "TRIPTEX"
> 
> I guess it's time I get my subscription to this soon to be EPIC thread. I'm making the prediction that this thread will at least 5000 posts and 100000 views in less than 12 months.



no doubt. the BC2 thread averages 30 posts a day.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 4, 2011)

awesome I wanna join the club 

can not wait for this!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone else wanna join today? lol ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll join!! (xXTank RushXx)

Definitely a day one buy for me.

Huge fan of BF2 and i'm really eager to get my hands on BF3.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2011)

> TheMailMan: You wanna join the BF3 clubhouse?
> cadaveca: lol. pour quoi?
> TheMailMan: BF3 man
> TheMailMan: I started a clubhouse on TPU
> ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


>



LOL where was that at?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2011)

He was putting the gears on via...STEAM.

As if I could stay away from the game.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 5, 2011)

Too bad DICE isn't sponsoring a cryostasis program for those who just can't wait until Fall 2011 >.<


----------



## JD15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Add me to the list please


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just found this news. Kinda bitter sweet.



> DICE have just announced that Onslaught, the co-op expansion pack for Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and Battlefield 1943 have been cancelled on PC to give the team more time to work on Battlefield 3.
> 
> DICE general manager, Karl-Magnus Troedsson made the announcement in a post on the Battlefield blog, saying “we know some of you eagerly have been awaiting Battlefield 1943 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Onslaught on PC. I’m sad to say that these two titles are now officially cancelled. Instead, our talented teams will focus on delivering the greatest possible gaming experience in our next behemoth release. We’re confident this will lead to an even better experience in Battlefield 3, not only on PC, but on all platforms.”
> 
> ...



http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/03/d...bad-company-2-onslaught-and-battlefield-1943/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 5, 2011)

> The Battlefield 3 Limited Edition includes Battlefield 3:  Back to Karkand at no extra charge.
> 
> The themed expansion pack features four legendary maps from Battlefield 2 boldly re-imagined with Frostbite 2 physics, destruction, and visuals.  Completing the package are classic Battlefield 2 weapons and vehicles, unique rewards, new achievements/trophies, and more.  For those who don't pre-order to secure the Limited Edition, Battlefield 3:  Back to Karkand expansion content will be available for purchase approximately one month after the game's release.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Sold. And I hate paying $50+ a for game these days.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just found this news. Kinda bitter sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/03/d...bad-company-2-onslaught-and-battlefield-1943/



oh well ... should mean BF3 wont be thrown together


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2011)

Need to see some high res material for desktops.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 5, 2011)

Do I have to ask to be added?  But of course I want to be...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh please let one of the maps be Jalalabad!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 5, 2011)

Hell, I was always a fan of Dragon Valley.  Probably my favorite.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder how many of the old maps they will bring back.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Feb 5, 2011)

Please add me to the club.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 5, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Need to see some high res material for desktops.



Keep your eyes on this thread


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2011)

I Might pre-order the game next week. just thinking back to my BF2 days gives me a warm feeling deep inside. then i see a pic of BF3 and that turns into a warm wet feeling in my pants


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 5, 2011)

Add me please!

Here's hoping for a revised damage system so I play with you guys more than I have been BC2. I'm so addicted to HC Rush in BC2/Nam its almost all I play. Can't stand "regular" mode. :shadedshu


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 5, 2011)

whistles at BF2 maps ,karkand,oman,Dragon,oh farts i forget what other map is coming for the (free) game.......Yes add me  i love BF games.Gonna pre order tonight.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2011)

im stoked for this game. PC gamers get 64 and consoles get 24 player online! Console FAIL!

I believe DICE is sticking to their roots and will release a game for the PC better then on console. equaling the game not being a console port for us. 

Also i hope the nice engine uses a little bit of tesselation and a lot more dx11 features

oh yeah add me to the list!!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 5, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I wonder how many of the old maps they will bring back.



Didn't it say four in Limited? Now if they allow modtools then the sky's the limit


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 5, 2011)

Throw me on the list too !!!  Im eagerly awaiting the release of BF3 and counting down the days


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ill be adding new people soon.

In the meantime who thinks this song needs to be added to BF3?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX-3b1DK-4s


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2011)

No comments regarding the following questions for BF3 from the developer:
ROF selector (Rate of fire for weapons)
LAN mode
In game recorder
SDK
Found here

Usually that means it won't happen. But we'll see. I also found this old interview sometime ago about BF2



> It has been stated that multiplayer mode can have servers that host to over 100 players. What kind of lag issues will result? Will the new gaming engine have any role in lowering lag and improving performance?   [DICE] - Correct, high-end servers with sufficient bandwidth will be able to host games for 100 players.   As for lag, we're working on minimizing that...but players and server admins also have to take into account their own bandwidth/hardware spec.


Found here
I wonder if 64 players is the hard limit or not?  As they were looking to have over 100 players since BF2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No comments regarding the following questions for BF3 from the developer:
> ROF selector (Rate of fire for weapons)
> LAN mode
> In game recorder
> ...



I played on a few serves that were 114 players back on BF2. I doubt we will see that for BF3 as they haven't even confirmed dedicated servers yet ya know?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 6, 2011)

I would really like to see ROF selection on _some_ of the weapons. Might be OP if it's available on too many of the guns.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be playing this game. I hope it will be similar to my extensive experience playing BF2 and BF2142. Bad company 2 wasn't really my thing but BF3 should be what we have all been waiting for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2011)

Some fuuny stuff from BF just to get you guys hyped!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxSbyy7fhNI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvzaoIq-GzQ&feature=related
Three parts to this one.


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 6, 2011)

add me to the list 
i cant wait till the release i am still playing battlefield 2,project reality and forgotten hope 2 xD


----------



## douglatins (Feb 6, 2011)

too soon?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 6, 2011)

I usually hate trailers. Especially the ones like they did for BF3..........though this time I find it oddly appealing.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 6, 2011)

o0o00o
add me to the BF3 club!
I'm a BF guy not a BC guy. I love my huge maps.

SCRIZZ


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 6, 2011)

nice im in, im really wait for this game specially when i reach rank 50 in BC2 last night.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 6, 2011)

Subscribed--- The Battlefield series is what renewed my interest in computers a few years ago -I am confident that BF3 will be an excellent game.  Just how excellent it'll be is unknown until later this fall I guess.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 6, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> nice im in, im really wait for this game specially when i reach rank 50 in BC2 last night.



congrats ... how many weapons did you get the platinum stars for 1000 kills with?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 7, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> congrats ... how many weapons did you get the platinum stars for 1000 kills with?



right now 16 
assault : AN94-M416 and almost reach the M16
engineer : AK74-UP45-M2 curstov and almost reach PP200
medic :  MG36-M60-MG3
recon : M24-GOL-SVU
shotgun 870-heavy tanks-chopper-knifes-M93R pistol

and more info about my profile 
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/Hayder_Master/


----------



## caleb (Feb 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill be adding new people soon.
> 
> In the meantime who thinks this song needs to be added to BF3?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX-3b1DK-4s



Nah feels kinda oldie nowday's I love parts of that original BF2 theme in the Intro movie which totally ownz . Think it was the only intro which I didn't skip everytime I started the game up ^^

Add me to the wannabe's list please.
Really happy to hear prone is there, it's a good sign. Hope its loaded with noob gadget stuff to play with and they are nicely teamwork optimized cause IMHO that's the best bart of BF games.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 7, 2011)

DICE has claimed prominently that Battlefield 3 will be released in "Fall 2011".  Because of the recent discussions about BFBC2 Vietnam being releeased in Winter 2010, we know that zh1nt0 defines Winter as December through February.  There for, it should be released before December.

There is one shop.to site being discussed on the EA UK forums that has a date of October 14th posted as the release date.  That is right in the middle of DICE's definition of Fall...



> If you pre-order Battlefield 3 before 12pm on Wednesday 12th of October 2011 we will guarantee that you will receive it by the release date of Friday 14th of October 2011, if you do not receive it we will compensate you with £3.00 on your shopto account.Click here to view Terms and Conditions


----------



## caleb (Feb 7, 2011)

Was that in/supposed to be in some Battlefield that you hear your voiceover mates with the effects of environment or was that just some version of EAX?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

caleb said:


> Nah feels kinda oldie nowday's I love parts of that original BF2 theme in the Intro movie which totally ownz . Think it was the only intro which I didn't skip everytime I started the game up ^^.



Your crazy. That song I posted is perfect for a battle in NY or somewhere in an American location.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2011)

Bah. Crysis 2 is doing NY already. There are other big cities in this country you know!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 7, 2011)

did I miss it somewhere? Can you give me some cliffs on the engine/tech behind it? Is it the same FrostByte engine as BC2?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> did I miss it somewhere? Can you give me some cliffs on the engine/tech behind it? Is it the same FrostByte engine as BC2?



Here you go...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=foXVF7q035Y


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

Mailman.. I'm sad.. No add me.. Cold Storm Will be there.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 7, 2011)

oh cool FB 2 Engine!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Mailman.. I'm sad.. No add me.. Cold Storm Will be there.



Ill be adding a bunch of people here soon. I uploaded a refresh of that list 6 times in one hour one day. I need to wait a little while between refreshes otherwise it will turn into a full time job man! 

I gotta say this is one anticipated game by so many people!


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 7, 2011)

I got into an argument on BC2 with a few console noobs about how much better BF2 is over BC2...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 7, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> I got into an argument on BC2 with a few console noobs about how much better BF2 is over BC2...



Yeah but can they come back on you if BF3 incorporates features from BC2?


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 7, 2011)

no, because if BF3 sucks I will go back to CS:S


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 7, 2011)

unless something unexpected happens i will be getting the limited edition hard copy  but for now battlefield F4P has to do


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 7, 2011)

who here actually still plays bf2?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill be adding a bunch of people here soon. I uploaded a refresh of that list 6 times in one hour one day. I need to wait a little while between refreshes otherwise it will turn into a full time job man!
> 
> I gotta say this is one anticipated game by so many people!



Dude, I just had to pull your beard.. lol.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 7, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> who here actually still plays bf2?



me... I just got all of my medals 2 weeks ago...


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 7, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> who here actually still plays bf2?



Can't find all my BF2 discs, otherwise i'd probably be playing it a bit. But most of my attention is still currently with BC2.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 7, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> who here actually still plays bf2?



I play BF2 with the Desert Conflict Mod every Wednesday night.  It's how I get my Capture the Flag fix.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> no, because if BF3 sucks I will go back to CS:S



CS:S was dead the day BF2 hit the shelves.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Can't find all my BF2 discs, otherwise i'd probably be playing it a bit. But most of my attention is still currently with BC2.



steam had it for $5 over the holidays...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 7, 2011)

Info starting to leak from GameInformer Article.



> (Today, 06:28 PM)
> Reply | Quote
> 
> FLEABttn's Avatar
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

More news.....



> More Battlefield 3 information has emerged, revealing that Tehran, New York and Paris will all feature as major locations in the game. An updated version of the spotting system in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be in the game, as well as knives, dog tags and bullet drop. Read on for more info.
> 
> Product listing information on the Game website lists Tehran, New York and Paris as major locations in the game. Tehran was confirmed by Battlefield 3 Lead Gameplay Designer, Alan Kertz, who has been aswering questions on Twitter, unveiling a few more nuggets in the process.
> 
> ...


Source



> A leaked advert has unveiled plans for a limited edition of Battlefield 3 that will include a “Back to Karkand” map pack as part of the deal. Players who buy the standard edition of Battlefield 3 will have the opportunity to buy the map pack as DLC after the game’s release.
> 
> CVG spotted the ad, which advertises the Karkand map pack, which looks to contain maps and guns from Battlefield 2, remastered for Battlefield 3 and the Frostbite 2 engine. The blurb on the ad says “The themed expansion pack features four legendary maps from Battlefield 2 boldly re-imagined with Frostbite 2 physics, destruction and visuals, completing the package are classic Battlefield 2 weapons and vehicles, unique rewards, new achievements/trophies, and more.”
> 
> The advert also mentions that the map pack will be available to buy separately as DLC one month after Battlefield’s release, which is set for this Autumn. Pricing details for the limited edition will be revealed in late February, and the game is available to pre-order now. For more information on Battlefield 3, check out the official site, or our recent news posts outlining everything we know so far about the sequel.


Source


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 8, 2011)

hey guys, found this video on BF3, nothing too exciting so don't get your hopes up its mainly just shows the engine off abit, enjoy I guess

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/02/07/battlefield-3-stops-by-paris-tehran-and-new-york-down-to-24/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 8, 2011)

GameInformer Scans


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm gonna wait. Seeing the actual Skyrim article was amazing compared to the scans.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> GameInformer Scans



Holy crap! Those screenshots look amazing. Seriously I'm kinda shocked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Holy crap! Those screenshots look amazing. Seriously I'm kinda shocked.



You shouldn't be. I told you and Negative Dave's it would going to be epic.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> GameInformer Scans



Damn, it looks amazing!!

Maybe have to do a video card upgrade for this one.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You shouldn't be. I told you and Negative Dave's it would going to be epic.



Shut it. I read the rumors as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Shut it. I read the rumors as well.



Trust my spider instincts on this one.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Damn, it looks amazing!!
> 
> Maybe have to do a video card upgrade for this one.



ha! I am fully prepared to build an entirely new rig just for this. (in fact I am planning on it.) I am hoping that I can get my hands on either bulldozer or 2011 in time for the release.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 8, 2011)

BEST 1920x1200 bf3 HD Wallpapers ive found so far guys! pure awesome!!

Best 3 i think

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/9486/bf31080p.jpg

http://battlefieldzone.pl/serwis/obraz_wew/1173/crc/fca07036

http://www.geting.se/image.php/286447-US_Soldier_RK95TP_1920x1200.jpg

thought u guys might like these for your wallpaper 

or these


http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4036/1680x1050hdwallpaper110.jpg

http://www.geting.se/image.php/286423-BF3Wallpaper_FinnishSoldier_1_1920x1200.jpg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> ha! I am fully prepared to build an entirely new rig just for this. (in fact I am planning on it.) I am hoping that I can get my hands on either bulldozer or 2011 in time for the release.



You read my mind.

Anyway first post updated with new members...


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 8, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> who here actually still plays bf2?



I do lol. Cant wait for this


----------



## f22a4bandit (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent news, especially considering that PC is the LEADING platform, not a console.

I'm prepared to drool. The scans look great. I might actually pick up a copy of GI because the scans look cool.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks very promising, they push all to the extreme.

guess no more new maps for Vietnam and Bad Company 2 ?


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 8, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Looks very promising, they push all to the extreme.
> 
> guess no more new maps for Vietnam and Bad Company 2 ?



Nope, they cancelled everything to focus on BF3, and by the looks of it, it's gonna be worth it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 8, 2011)

my fav so far


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You read my mind.
> 
> Anyway first post updated with new members...



Thanks, feller, but you added me twice  I'm already up top, prestigiously placed between cadaveca and Erocker.


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2011)

These ingame images http://battlefield.gamersverse.com/articles/655/game-informer-cover-issue-including-scans/ look more like artwork rather than real screenshots. Maybe one or two look like actually ingame


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> These ingame images http://battlefield.gamersverse.com/articles/655/game-informer-cover-issue-including-scans/ look more like artwork rather than real screenshots. Maybe one or two look like actually ingame



you can see one of the characters leaning in one of the shots. I see this as a good sign.


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2011)

Forget about peeking. All the prone whiners would upraise  that you do some squid peeking with your fast fingers. Really to me its the juicy artwork to turn us on.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.fudzilla.com/games/item/21782-battlefield-3-to-support-64-on-pc

Thats good news considering the state of PC games


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 8, 2011)

So freaking stoked!


----------



## Activity (Feb 8, 2011)

64 players on pc, jets, big ass maps? OH MY GAWD Add me!!

registered just for this


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 8, 2011)

Im going to the EA Store at the end of the month and getting a pre-order   I dont want to be left out on launch day, so digital download it is.


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2011)

If you preorder on the web EA store will I be able to download in case I don't get my copy before release?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't wanna jump the gun. Ill buy it on Steam. If not Ill buy it at a brick and morter store.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Check this out!

*The lead platform is PC!!* 

It’s already been confirmed the game will take place in *Tehran*, *Paris* and *New York*, but DICE also confirms that *Sulaymaniyah*, *Iraqi Kurdistan* will be in the game.



MailMan add me to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't wanna jump the gun. Ill buy it on Steam. If not Ill buy it at a brick and morter store.



Yeah. I think I want a boxed copy of this one.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes Just pre-ordered  Now all we need is for DICE to have open beta like bc2 was


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't wanna jump the gun. Ill buy it on Steam. If not Ill buy it at a brick and morter store.



Steams my choice, with the kid around, he loves to wreck the CD's. Unless the CE is awesome and contains a Steam key, then maybe, just maybe.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Steams my choice, with the kid around, he loves to wreck the CD's. Unless the CE is awesome and contains a Steam key, then maybe, just maybe.



Man I didn't know you had a little one. Are you training him in the ways of the FPS force?!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been lurking about and so far here is what I've found:
-There will be no commander.  Apparently they don't like it. source
-There will be only 4 kits
-No mod tools source
-Possible health regeneration
-3D spotting is in
-Frostbite 2.0 engine will not be licensed out source
-Hardcore Mode is in
-Kill Cam is in
-UAV stations maybe in as well but not confirmed

This is starting to look like BC3 IMO.


----------



## erixx (Feb 8, 2011)

this game is 10 months away, COOL DOWN!!! haha

So far locations look good, and all the other details, well, wait and see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I've been lurking about and so far here is what I've found:
> -There will be no commander.  Apparently they don't like it. source
> *Thats sad. But ok I guess. Most of the time they didnt do thier job anyway.*
> 
> ...



See my answers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I didn't know you had a little one. Are you training him in the ways of the FPS force?!



He's a bit over 2 now, this was back when he was 1 1/2, he's a sharp one, helps me work on comps, or tries, cars too. I take off the tires and lugs, he runs grabs the lug nuts and tries putting them back on.






And this ones just win


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See my answers.


After a few months player count decreased dramatically for BF2142 and never really sold well.  People simply preferred BF2 over BF2142.  So IMO not the best example to use.  Also, I don't see the definition of a true successor of BF2 if BC2 is incorporated.  So no I don't agree there.  But the list is provided as information currently available.  So don't take it as a "dig" at them because there still need to be confirmation on some of them.  But it's pretty obvious so far that elements of BC2 is being used in BF3.  If all of the elements of BF2 were not used I would expect something other then BC2 elements.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He's a bit over 2 now, this was back when he was 1 1/2, he's a sharp one, helps me work on comps, or tries, cars too. I take off the tires and lugs, he runs grabs the lug nuts and tries putting them back on.
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...88240229_100000512659002_224080_2933073_n.jpg
> 
> And this ones just win
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...23453712_100000512659002_303115_7117732_n.jpg



adorable


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 8, 2011)

You guys read what i posted earlier? 

    * One probe in Battlefield 3 on lighting will contain more info than an entire Bad Company 2     level.
    * Level destruction will be “believable”, but everything is destructible.
    * Character animation will be powered by a program used at EA Sports, ANT. AI and multiplayer characters will also different sets of animations and that there’ll be no more “gliding” animations that look off.
    * DICE captured its own war audios – tanks, helicopters, bullets, etc – at various distances to capture realism. There’ll also be better audio cues for certain actions, with it more easily able to listen to incoming threats.
    * Battlfield 3 dev team is nearly twice as big as the team was for Bad Company 2.
    * DICE wants the single-player pacing to be balanced with highs and lows.
    * “Fuck” will be used a lot, so expect an M-rated game from the ESRB.
    * A significant narrative that will go with the single-player.
    * No complaints from console gamers is why the PC version will support 64-player multiplay on PC SKU.

I relize the header says, "GI drops large BF3 update: 24 players for console, more", but there is a lot more about PC...

Source


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> After a few months player count decreased dramatically for BF2142 and never really sold well.  People simply preferred BF2 over BF2142.  So IMO not the best example to use.  Also, I don't see the definition of a true successor of BF2 if BC2 is incorporated.  So no I don't agree there.  But the list is provided as information currently available.  So don't take it as a "dig" at them because there still need to be confirmation on some of them.  But it's pretty obvious so far that elements of BC2 is being used in BF3.  If all of the elements of BF2 were not used I would expect something other then BC2 elements.



I understand where you are coming from man. I fear some things too. However BC2 was/is a great game. If they pull some working elements from it then its for the good. BF2 was/is a great game. No doubt. But it could use some improvements too.

If BF3 ends up being the love child of BC2 and BF2 then I would say things could be a LOT worse. 

Oh and 2142 failed because it was to much like BF2. Maybe this is why they are pulling from BC2 instead?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I understand where you are coming from man. I fear some things too. However BC2 was/is a great game. If they pull some working elements from it then its for the good. BF2 was/is a great game. No doubt. But it could use some improvements too.
> 
> If BF3 ends up being the love child of BC2 and BF2 then I would say things could be a LOT worse.
> 
> Oh and 2142 failed because it was to much like BF2. Maybe this is why they are pulling from BC2 instead?



Most of the failure behind 2142 came from the lack of support for BF2.  Many vocally protested the game because they wanted support for BF2 (forget the specifics).  And others simply didn't like the direction the game was taking which was why I didn't think 4 kits was a plus.  Anyway, I'll be paying attention to BF3 details.  I just find it odd that they are not forth coming with the general gist of online game play with a release that is rumored as soon as October 2011.  Let alone a beta rumored in a few months.  Another thing is that they've increased their staffing (I read something like 3x-4x more since BF2) and had 5+ years to develop the game.  So I think expectations of not gimping features is reasonable.  However, after GDC and the beta it will be clear by then if people are going to buy the game or not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Most of the failure behind 2142 came from the lack of support for BF2.  Many vocally protested the game because they wanted support for BF2 (forget the specifics).  And others simply didn't like the direction the game was taking which was why I didn't think 4 kits was a plus.  Anyway, I'll be paying attention to BF3 details.  I just find it odd that they are not forth coming with the general gist of online game play with a release that is rumored as soon as October 2011.  Let alone a beta rumored in a few months.  Another thing is that they've increased their staffing (I read something like 3x-4x more since BF2) and had 5+ years to develop the game.  So I think expectations of not gimping features is reasonable.  However, after GDC and the beta it will be clear by then if people are going to buy the game or not.



I'm keeping the faith. October is a long ways away and BF3 was in development BEFORE BC2. This is no rush job.

Oh and I was a early beta tester for 2142. Way before it was public. The biggest complaint anyone had is it didn't offer anything new other then Titian mode. Anyway there are always going to be nay sayers. The game could be the most epic thing to cross the screen in decades and some will always say its not as good as BF2. Just like no one can cook better then your own mom 



1Kurgan1 said:


> He's a bit over 2 now, this was back when he was 1 1/2, he's a sharp one, helps me work on comps, or tries, cars too. I take off the tires and lugs, he runs grabs the lug nuts and tries putting them back on.
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...88240229_100000512659002_224080_2933073_n.jpg
> 
> And this ones just win
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...23453712_100000512659002_303115_7117732_n.jpg



That little F#$ker will be taking your dog tags in no time!


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you see these pics ? 

(click on the image for full-size)

http://img577.imageshack.us/f/1297141704110.jpg/

http://img37.imageshack.us/f/1297141769371.jpg/

http://img171.imageshack.us/f/1297141936092.jpg/

http://img211.imageshack.us/f/1297142040646.jpg/

http://img714.imageshack.us/f/1297142241598s.jpg/

By the way, register me please


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Did you see these pics ?
> 
> (click on the image for full-size)
> 
> ...



Check those out fast guys. They will be taken down soon.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 8, 2011)

Caleb posted the first link to the full GameInformer Scans.

I have copies if they happen to disappear 

I have heard that those are actually poor "camera phone" pictures of Game Informer.  I'm hoping to see some better quality ones, soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Caleb posted the first link to the full GameInformer Scans.
> 
> I have copies if they happen to disappear



 I saved copies too. Anyway Im heading to gamestop today to get a copy.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2011)

I would be satisfied with a 5 second gameplay video.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 8, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Did you see these pics ?
> 
> (click on the image for full-size)
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this!

I can't believe it, I'm even more pumped for this game now.

It better be good.  It means more to me than MailMan's kids for Christ's sake!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm keeping the faith. October is a long ways away and BF3 was in development BEFORE BC2. This is no rush job.
> 
> Oh and I was a early beta tester for 2142. Way before it was public. The biggest complaint anyone had is it didn't offer anything new other then Titian mode. Anyway there are always going to be nay sayers. The game could be the most epic thing to cross the screen in decades and some will always say its not as good as BF2. Just like no one can cook better then your own mom



I'll be more neutral until I'm convinced otherwise.  Yes, there were a few reasons why BF2142 didn't do well.  For example, more BF2 support, direction of BF2142, game play, etc to name a few.   But the general notion is that people want a BF2 experience not a BF2142 experience.  And true there will be naysayers but I wouldn't generalize them simply because they protest.  Sometimes, it worth reading what they object to regardless if the opinion is agreeable or not.  It why we all have opinions .

But to what I was saying earlier about BF3 details; even RO:HOS is offering a video (in Nov 2010) of what to expect game play wise and that game won't be release until 3rd quarter or so.   That too is suppose to be a 64 player game.  So there will be at least some options as which multi player FPS game one can play this time around, preferences aside.  It will be interesting to see what both have to offer as time moves forward.


----------



## ktr (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like Ghost Recon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> I would be satisfied with a 5 second gameplay video.



This won't be Dirt 2 Erocker. I will have your man flower.



DannibusX said:


> Thank you so much for this!
> 
> I can't believe it, I'm even more pumped for this game now.
> 
> It better be good.  It means more to me than MailMan's kids for Christ's sake!



What do my kids mean to you? Army training or not Ill fly up there and regulate on dat ass. Watch yo self son.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What do my kids mean to you? Army training or not Ill fly up there and regulate on dat ass. Watch yo self son.



 Just a play on your previous poast.  No harm intended.


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> I would be satisfied with a 5 second gameplay video.



Yes can we do it together?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Just a play on your previous poast.  No harm intended.



Ah I thought as much. Just word it better next time


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'll be more neutral until I'm convinced otherwise.  Yes, there were a few reasons why BF2142 didn't do well.  For example, more BF2 support, direction of BF2142, game play, etc to name a few.   But the general notion is that people want a BF2 experience not a BF2142 experience.  And true there will be naysayers but I wouldn't generalize them simply because they protest.  Sometimes, it worth reading what they object to regardless if the opinion is agreeable or not.  It why we all have opinions .
> 
> But to what I was saying earlier about BF3 details; even RO:HOS is offering a video (in Nov 2010) of what to expect game play wise and that game won't be release until 3rd quarter or so.   That too is suppose to be a 64 player game.  So there will be at least some options as which multi player FPS game one can play this time around, preferences aside.  It will be interesting to see what both have to offer as time moves forward.



your just jumping the gun here. I think we will see more info at the GDC reveal. to post up stuff before would just detract from the announcement.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah I thought as much. Just word it better next time



I went back and reread yours then reread mine and discovered that I really flubbed it from memory.

Anyways, if you want you can take it out on me when BF3 launches.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> your just jumping the gun here. I think we will see more info at the GDC reveal. to post up stuff before would just detract from the announcement.



I agree. If this game is a failure DICE is done as a big player in the industry. So much rides on this game its ridiculous. They will not let it fail.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> your just jumping the gun here. I think we will see more info at the GDC reveal. to post up stuff before would just detract from the announcement.



There is nothing in the post you've quoted of me that says I'm jumping the gun about anything . Being neutral about it and explaining why isn't jumping the gun.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> But to what I was saying earlier about BF3 details; even RO:HOS is offering a video (in Nov 2010) of what to expect game play wise and that game won't be release until 3rd quarter or so.



jumping the gun.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> jumping the gun.



Lol that's not jumping the gun.  There are plenty of games that have released video content well before release.  That was just one of them, there are others like Dirt 3, etc.  The point I'm making which is similar to what Erocker posted is that we should see some video of it.  Because it's not unheard of to see some video snippets well before release.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Lol that's not jumping the gun.  There are plenty of games that have released video content well before release.  That was just one of them, there are others like Dirt 3, etc.  The point I'm making which is similar to what Erocker posted is that we should see some video of it.  Because it's not unheard of to see some video snippets well before release.



it is a bit because DICE is tying to build up to a nice big announcement. dirt three will be out before bf3 even releases a beta, as for the others, that is the developers choice. I think it would be foolish for dice to release anything that would detract from GDC at this point. that was why the teaser was practically useless. it's just building hype.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> it is a bit because DICE is tying to build up to a nice big announcement. dirt three will be out before bf3 even releases a beta, as for the others, that is the developers choice. I think it would be foolish for dice to release anything that would detract from GDC at this point. that was why the teaser was practically useless. it's just building hype.



Anyway, I've been lurking around some other forums (EA in particular) and they're not particular pleased with the information about the game so far.  In such a case it's my opinion that a in game video is needed to quail negative opinions about the game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2011)

People on the EA forums are _unpleased_? Stop the presses!

And wats this crap abut no mod tools now? "External tools steal focus"? LMAO more like steal DLC and Map Pack dollars. Please.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. If this game is a failure DICE is done as a big player in the industry. So much rides on this game its ridiculous. They will not let it fail.



Doubting failure here, by comparison to COD I guess BC2 could be a failure. It didn't sell nearly as well, but it's still a great game, an amazing game, and it sold well enough to warrant another title in the series. Which I doubt will outsellf COD once again, especially since COD sells the most on 360, and this is targeted for PC, but it should still sell enough to keep it going.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Doubting failure here, by comparison to COD I guess BC2 could be a failure. It didn't sell nearly as well, but it's still a great game, an amazing game, and it sold well enough to warrant another title in the series. Which I doubt will outsellf COD once again, especially since COD sells the most on 360, and this is targeted for PC, but it should still sell enough to keep it going.



People are already forgetting CoD:BO and the next installment of CoD will be worse as its being developed by an accountant and what IW didn't take with them. BF3 is poised to take back the crown. It really is in DICE's ball court. I hope they make use of the timing.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 8, 2011)

The next installment of CoD is being developed by 3 different developers.

It's going to be awesome.  (To watch it go down in flames)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 8, 2011)

BO was bad ... I played it for like 3 hours and gave up on it.

BC2 .. I still love the game.
BF2 .. Still love it, but it is just old - I need my eye candy lol.

BF3 ... should have everything daddy needs for a long time to come


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Everything after COD4 has been a complete waste of time.

*I motion to stricken COD talk from the BF3 clubhouse henceforth. *

Pfft black ops. I downloaded MW2 just to be tracked as another pirated copy. black ops wasn't/isn't even worth the bandwidth.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Everything after COD4 has been a complete waste of time.
> 
> *I motion to stricken COD talk from the BF3 clubhouse henceforth. *
> 
> Pfft black ops. I downloaded MW2 just to be tracked as another pirated copy. black ops wasn't/isn't even worth the bandwidth.



But what if I want to share a really good recipe for fish and chips?


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 8, 2011)

bought black ops since it was released on my bday.

but yeah it is a shitty game.

anyways.

I WANT MODS FOR BF =(
PR and forgotten hope 2 are still fun to play.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> But what if I want to share a really good recipe for fish and chips?



I'm close enough to the pacific coast so I think we should stay towards Salmon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> People are already forgetting CoD:BO and the next installment of CoD will be worse as its being developed by an accountant and what IW didn't take with them. BF3 is poised to take back the crown. It really is in DICE's ball court. I hope they make use of the timing.



It's not about how bad or good they are, for console players, they are rooted in. Battlefield has always had the best PC experience. COD4 landed on consoles and gave people a taste of something far different from Halo, BC1 didn't promote enough to get the word out there. And now many MW titles later, people buy them just to buy them. I know guys at work that have never gamed on PC, but they are proud about how many times they have prestiged in all the COD titles on their 360's. They wait in like at midnight each time one comes out, take days off work when they first release. And when I tell them o try Battlefield, all they say is, "it has vehicles, I don't like that" without ever trying it. I got 2 people to try, and they havent turned back to COD, they tell the other guys they don't get it, and that theres things in BF that happen that can't ever happen in COD, things that make it much more fun, like somehow destroying a enemy chopper with landmines, or loading up a jetski with C4 and jumping it at a Bradley.

But those COD players, they won't ever get it, because they won't try it, and they will march into Gamestop and take a bite right off the spoon that Activision feeds them, every single time.



snuif09 said:


> bought black ops since it was released on my bday.
> 
> but yeah it is a shitty game.
> 
> ...



It's sad that no one here seems to have played 1942, Desert Combat to this day is my favorite shooter (mod or release title). It was such a good mod, DICE bought out the guys who made it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's not about how bad or good they are, for console players, they are rooted in. Battlefield has always had the best PC experience. COD4 landed on consoles and gave people a taste of something far different from Halo, BC1 didn't promote enough to get the word out there. And now many MW titles later, people buy them just to buy them. I know guys at work that have never gamed on PC, but they are proud about how many times they have prestiged in all the COD titles on their 360's. They wait in like at midnight each time one comes out, take days off work when they first release. And when I tell them o try Battlefield, all they say is, "it has vehicles, I don't like that" without ever trying it. I got 2 people to try, and they havent turned back to COD, they tell the other guys they don't get it, and that theres things in BF that happen that can't ever happen in COD, things that make it much more fun, like somehow destroying a enemy chopper with landmines, or loading up a jetski with C4 and jumping it at a Bradley.
> 
> But those COD players, they won't ever get it, because they won't try it, and they will march into Gamestop and take a bite right off the spoon that Activision feeds them, every single time.
> 
> ...



FYI DICE didnt buy them out. They are currently making this.....







Before that they made this.....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

They did buy them out, then they released them. But I'm glad someone knows of their greatness, that mod was amazing and it's my personal opinion that, that mod alone is responsible for BF2 being in the time it is in, rather than being farther back in the past.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI DICE didnt buy them out. They are currently making this.....
> 
> http://media.gamerevolution.com/images/boxshots/homefront.jpg



Home Front comes out next month  going to give it a play seems cool 

http://www.homefront-game.com/#/home

It`s realese date is 3-15-2011
Also if your a huge fan of RED Dawn the movie or Acropolis  Now this game is for you Written by he same guys.


----------



## newbsandwich (Feb 9, 2011)

Just joined up with TPU, after lurking for awhile, for this game and clubhouse.  Can't wait to see some video.  Wish they bring back the commander.

Please add me to the list, I play BC2 as newbsandwich.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> But what if I want to share a really good recipe for fish and chips?



Still disallowed as Halibut is better. 



newbsandwich said:


> Just joined up with TPU, after lurking for awhile, for this game and clubhouse.  Can't wait to see some video.  Wish they bring back the commander.
> 
> Please add me to the list, I play BC2 as newbsandwich.



Welcome.


----------



## newbsandwich (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Wrigley.

I've been wondering about Homefront myself.  I was thinking about getting it, but I'm pretty sure I'll drop it when BF3 comes out.  Let me know how it is H82LUZ73.

Any thoughts on the best way to get BF3?  Pre-order on EA site, Steam, Amazon, Gamestop, or wait for brick and motar?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI DICE didnt buy them out. They are currently making this.....
> 
> http://media.gamerevolution.com/images/boxshots/homefront.jpg
> 
> ...



Trauma Studios were brought in to DICE to consult on the design of BF2.  I credit them for BF2's command structure, and the commo-rose.



> Battlefield 2 (Electronic Arts & DICE)
> 
> In 2004, my studio (Trauma Studios) was contracted to do the reasearch and development for gameplay elements in Battlefield 2.  This included items like squads, commanders, voip, medics and many more.  In 2005, Battlefield 2 went on to become one of the best selling FPS games in the world.  Due to the success of this contract, Trauma Studios was aquired by DICE, the creators of the Battlefield series.


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Before that they made this.....
> http://cdn1.gamepro.com/box/box_115150-hd.jpg



I bought that game when it came out on Xbox. It was alright, they just had no ranking system to speak of, ENORMOUS maps (they made Hardcore in BC2 look like a baby's bedroom), and too many vehicles. It could have been that I sucked though.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Still disallowed as Halibut is better.



Okay.  How about if I take a vaction to Cape Cod and tell you all about it in this thread?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 9, 2011)

is there any reason to pre-order so early? do they have something amazing going on?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> is there any reason to pre-order so early? do they have something amazing going on?



No, you should wait to make sure this is the game you want to buy.  There is no benefit in pre-ordering now anyway.  I've also read a few canceling orders because the lack of features so far.  I suggest to wait until at least Feb 28, 2011 or March 1 for GDC and read/watch anything BF3 releated.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I bought that game when it came out on Xbox. It was alright, they just had no ranking system to speak of, ENORMOUS maps (they made Hardcore in BC2 look like a baby's bedroom), and too many vehicles. It could have been that I sucked though.



El Alamein on 1942 DC was like that, if your tank got destroyed in the desert, you just commited suicide, was like 5 min foot run to nearest town. And I say towns because, each flag was literally a small town, the rest was a massive desert, best map ever.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, you should wait to make sure this is the game you want to buy.  There is no benefit in pre-ordering now anyway.  I've also read a few canceling orders because the lack of features so far.  I suggest to wait until at least Feb 28, 2011 for GDC and read/watch anything BF3 releated.  It's also rumored that the beta would start March 1, 2011.



Well, I plan on getting it as I loved the others. I was just curious if there was like a discount or special weapons or anything like that for ordering so early.

Guess I will wait for more info to be dropped too


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 9, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> Well, I plan on getting it as I loved the others. I was just curious if there was like a discount or special weapons or anything like that for ordering so early.
> 
> Guess I will wait for more info to be dropped too



Well, if you would have ordered from EA Store before today, you could have had it from them for $49.99.  As of today, it went up to $59.99 (yes, for the PC version).  The only vendor that I know of that is still selling it for $49.99 is Amazon.

Pre-orders do come with DLC with 4 remade BF2 maps, that will cost $10 separately later, but you have months to get your pre-order in.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought it was the Ce coming with the DLC and the normal editions had to buy it? Or they giving CE and Pre-orders the DLC for free?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought it was the Ce coming with the DLC and the normal editions had to buy it? Or they giving CE and Pre-orders the DLC for free?



I would like to know this answer too ... If that is so I will be pre-ordering it for the DLC


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought it was the Ce coming with the DLC and the normal editions had to buy it? Or they giving CE and Pre-orders the DLC for free?



Ce?

All pre-orders will be the Limited Edition.  Just like BFBC2, where every copy purchased up until a month/month and a half *after* release was automatically made a Limited Edition.  

twitter.com/Demize99: "It might not be listed as the LE, but if you preorder you will get the LE."

But, like I said, you have months to get your pre-order in.  But, be prepared to pay $60 from Steam.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 9, 2011)

collectors edition


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> El Alamein on 1942 DC was like that, if your tank got destroyed in the desert, you just commited suicide, was like 5 min foot run to nearest town. And I say towns because, each flag was literally a small town, the rest was a massive desert, best map ever.



I have played Battlefield 1942 but never checked the mods out so i undusted my cd's and checked out Desert Combat.

And damn it is awesome there is actually still one Desert Combat server up


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Ce?
> 
> All pre-orders will be the Limited Edition.  Just like BFBC2, where every copy purchased up until a month/month and a half *after* release was automatically made a Limited Edition.
> 
> ...



Dang, I was really hoping since they have such man power on this one, and feel this is a much larger jump for the series, that it would have a Collectors Edition


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, you should wait to make sure this is the game you want to buy.  There is no benefit in pre-ordering now anyway.  I've also read a few canceling orders because the lack of features so far.  I suggest to wait until at least Feb 28, 2011 for GDC and read/watch anything BF3 releated.  It's also rumored that the beta would start March 1, 2011.



you need to get out of EA forums. all the negative nancys are rubbing off on you.

as for $60 for it, if this remains true I will be very displeased.


----------



## caleb (Feb 9, 2011)

Keep buying on Steam and it will be 80$ within 3 years. 
Its kinda funny as while almost all games become available for download the prices for the downloadable ones become higher than getting a box at local store.
They are just making money on "Oh me gonna get so early. Its 2 days before its in store !"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> you need to get out of EA forums. all the negative nancys are rubbing off on you.
> 
> as for $60 for it, if this remains true I will be very displeased.



Why would you be displeased? I want you to think about something. Back in the 80's a Nintendo game cost 49.99. It cost about a million to make. Today games cost 10's of millions of dollars to develop and after 20 years developers asked for a little pay raise to adjust for inflation? I think 59.99 is more then fair. If we paid 1980's prices today adjusted for inflation we would be paying about 100+ dollars per game. I see 59 bucks and I say count your blessings.

Here is a quick link to do the math.....kinda cool to see how much we are being screwed by inflation.
http://www.westegg.com/inflation/



caleb said:


> Keep buying on Steam and it will be 80$ within 3 years.
> Its kinda funny as while almost all games become available for download the prices for the downloadable ones become higher than getting a box at local store.
> They are just making money on "Oh me gonna get so early. Its 2 days before its in store !"


 Keep buying on steam and it will increase in price? Please stop your trolling its embarrassing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2011)

caleb said:


> Keep buying on Steam and it will be 80$ within 3 years.
> Its kinda funny as while almost all games become available for download the prices for the downloadable ones become higher than getting a box at local store.
> They are just making money on "Oh me gonna get so early. Its 2 days before its in store !"



Steam has to sell their games at the same price as everyone else. Imagine if EA allowed them to sell it at even $5 less, then Wal-Mart or Gamestop wants to sell it at $5 less. You thin Wal-Mart or GS cares about packaging costs? No, they care that Steam will be selling more because they are able to sell it for less money. And while Steam maybe the largest PC distributor, most companys out there make for consoles also, and if they made those other big boys unhappy, then everything they make gets yanked from their shelves.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont mind the 60 as it is convenient and I never have to worry about losing a cd.

Plus I would think Steam will have a sale on it for like $5 or $10 off somewhere to help pre-orders like they have for all the big games.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's sad that no one here seems to have played 1942, Desert Combat to this day is my favorite shooter (mod or release title). It was such a good mod, DICE bought out the guys who made it.



I played the crap out of 1942!  Most of my friends' computers really sucked and couldn't run BF2 so most of the larger LAN parties I attended were to play Desert Combat, Extended, and DC Final.  Great times...


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 9, 2011)

i hope the game will concentrate on infantry more than Bad Company. Im tired lazy people sniping in spaw zone unable to cope in close combat with assault rifles because of poor experience in FPS games !!!!!!


There are servers that limit the number of snipers, but I hope that DICE limits the game itself.

The infantry fighting is exciting because it takes speed and reflexes is the player that matters, not where you've hidden waiting.

Snipers down !!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 9, 2011)

True, but everyone loves to snipe - for the most part. So if they take that out or severely limit it, a lot of people will be upset. They will leave the sniper limiting to the server side owners.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> you need to get out of EA forums. all the negative nancys are rubbing off on you.
> 
> as for $60 for it, if this remains true I will be very displeased.




I think you really need to lighten up a bit.  Just because I've posted information about the game doesn't mean I'm being negative about it.  You have to simply take the good information along with the bad.   As for the EA forums, if that's anything to go by people are simply not happy with the information provided about the game so far.  That's not something just negative but a real sample of what people think about the game so far.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah but the general whineyness and negativity of the EA forums is hardly irrelevant. Sorry, I agree with Haru and if anyone needs to "lighten up" it's you.

And as for the statement about "needing to concentrate on infantry more than BC2" --sorry I feel the exact opposite and I'm sure I'm not alone. BC2 is too-infantry centric if anything with it's smaller maps, 36 player max and more limited vehicle options and I am looking forward to BF3 to rectify that and thus get back to what the BF series is really all about.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah but the general whineyness and negativity of the EA forums is hardly irrelevant. Sorry, I agree with Haru and if anyone needs to "lighten up" it's you.


LOL, disregarding their main forum is hardly something one can ignore.  And we all can have an opinion on the game regardless of how that makes you feel. So, if someone says something about the game you don't like, tough, learn to deal with it.  That's not a free pass to verbally attack another.


Right now, their is limited information about the game.  More will be made available this month.  If the current information is true many won't be happy about it.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, you should wait to make sure this is the game you want to buy.  There is no benefit in pre-ordering now anyway.  I've also read a few canceling orders because the lack of features so far.  I suggest to wait until at least Feb 28, 2011 for GDC and read/watch anything BF3 releated.  It's also rumored that the beta would start March 1, 2011.



Oh sweet, I'm lined up to get a code because of my BFBC2 purchase. What is the target release on this? I'm sure it is somewhere in the clubhouse, but thinking it'll be easier to get some one to chime in instead. Thanks !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Whatever, Ech.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Oh sweet, I'm lined up to get a code because of my BFBC2 purchase. What is the target release on this? I'm sure it is somewhere in the clubhouse, but thinking it'll be easier to get some one to chime in instead. Thanks !



The release is rumored for October 2011 but wait until Feb 28, 2011 (GDC).  They are suppose to announce the release then.  Hopefully they will clarify any information presented about the game so far by then as well.  As for pricing, availability I can only assume that will be made available then as well.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 9, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> i hope the game will concentrate on infantry more than Bad Company. Im tired lazy people sniping in spaw zone unable to cope in close combat with assault rifles because of poor experience in FPS games !!!!!!
> 
> 
> There are servers that limit the number of snipers, but I hope that DICE limits the game itself.
> ...



Last I checked, snipers were infantry.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> LOL, disregarding their main forum is hardly something one can ignore.  And we all can have an opinion on the game regardless of how that makes you feel. So, if someone says something about the game you don't like, tough, learn to deal with it.  That's not a free pass to verbally attack another.
> 
> 
> Right now, their is limited information about the game.  More will be made available this month.  If the current information is true many won't be happy about it.



but if current information is false, just as many won't be happy (myself included)  EA forums has a nasty habit of taking the slightest things and making such a huge deal out of it that you'd think it killed their mother. case in point is the M60 in BC2, it was never OPed, it was just a really good gun vs infantry. but everyone made such a huge deal out of it and now it is one of the worst medic guns.\

anyways, I appreciate the info coming from EA forums, but just cause they think everything sucks, doesn't mean it actually does.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I appreciate the info coming from EA forums, but just cause they think everything sucks, doesn't mean it actually does.



Nail hit squarely on head.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 9, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> i hope the game will concentrate on infantry more than Bad Company. Im tired lazy people sniping in spaw zone unable to cope in close combat with assault rifles because of poor experience in FPS games !!!!!!
> 
> 
> There are servers that limit the number of snipers, but I hope that DICE limits the game itself.
> ...



Infinity Ward is developing that game.

It'll be out in November.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 9, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> i hope the game will concentrate on infantry more than Bad Company. Im tired lazy people sniping in spaw zone unable to cope in close combat with assault rifles because of poor experience in FPS games !!!!!!
> 
> 
> There are servers that limit the number of snipers, but I hope that DICE limits the game itself.
> ...



snipers were never a huge issue in BF2, most of the maps you could see a max of 200m before everything fuzed out, and it took 2 hits to kill...

I hope that there are more than 4 CPs per map, I loved the BF2 maps that had 7-8 of them...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> but if current information is false, just as many won't be happy (myself included)  EA forums has a nasty habit of taking the slightest things and making such a huge deal out of it that you'd think it killed their mother. case in point is the M60 in BC2, it was never OPed, it was just a really good gun vs infantry. but everyone made such a huge deal out of it and now it is one of the worst medic guns.\
> 
> anyways, I appreciate the info coming from EA forums, but just cause they think everything sucks, doesn't mean it actually does.



A bit of contradiction, regardless if you think they are whinning, complaining, or wrong doesn't mean EA will ignore them.  Apparently, as you are aware, there is significant amount of pull in the EA forums when they are vocal about features, etc.   Therefore, even if you believe the game is fine as is doesn't mean they won't make adjustments if users on their forums are vocal enough about it (like the example you provided).  

Which is why we all should take a peep over there just to see if they actually will make adjustments to the game.  For example, they are supposedly rethinking the 24 player limit on console (after many over there vocally objected to it).  I'm not sure if a higher play count will be allowed or not.  But it goes to show you how important their concerns (on mass) is over there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Instead of getting them to "rethink" 24 players why don't those fools rethink their platform of choice?

Just last night I was shaking my proverbial head at my step bro who is all stoked for the awesome new games later this year but still plans to play them on a five year old 360. Any PC bias I may have aside, that's just wrong. Talk about missing out; so much more than just "better graphics" on a PC...


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> A bit of contradiction, regardless if you think they are whinning, complaining, or wrong doesn't mean EA will ignore them.  Apparently, as you are aware, there is significant amount of pull in the EA forums when they are vocal about features, etc.   Therefore, even if you believe the game is fine as is doesn't mean they won't make adjustments if users on their forums are vocal enough about it (like the example you provided).
> 
> Which is why we all should take a peep over there just to see if they actually will make adjustments to the game.  For example, they are supposedly rethinking the 24 player limit on console (after many over there vocally objected to it).  I'm not sure if a higher play count will be allowed or not.  But it goes to show you how important their concerns (on mass) is over there.



I was always under the impression that the player count on console was because of hardware/bandwidth limits.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

^ Ah good point. Yeah what else could it be? 23 people calling you a nigger is enough?


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 9, 2011)

well MAG could handle 256 in one server so it isnt really a hardware issue i guess


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 9, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> well MAG could handle 256 in one server so it isnt really a hardware issue i guess



MAGS graphics are VERY watered down. Hardware is the issue for player count.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Instead of getting them to "rethink" 24 players why don't those fools rethink their platform of choice?
> 
> Just last night I was shaking my proverbial head at my step bro who is all stoked for the awesome new games later this year but still plans to play them on a five year old 360. Any PC bias I may have aside, that's just wrong. Talk about missing out; so much more than just "better graphics" on a PC...



This ^^


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah he's all telling me about his awesome LCD too as if that makes any difference at all to my point. It's like $3000 rims on a beater Impala...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 9, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> *Sledgehammer and Respawn* studios are developing that game.
> 
> It'll be out in November.



*FIXED*

honestly! 

In real combat zones (my buddy is in the marines and came home last year before the 4th of july and told me everything because i was interested in joining) your not 20 ft from each other spraying and praying like in Campers of Duty (CoD) you are quite a bit further away 30-100 yards and further actually taking shots with 3 to 5 round burst and semi auto with the m4/m16 hoping you have good enough marksmen and strength to fight against the recoil to actually kill that enemy.


----------



## erixx (Feb 9, 2011)

Exactly! Cool to read that! In fact from what I know (read/see) is: CQC is a rarity in warzones: they are all long dead before you can actually walk in enemy positions... There is no money for Infinite Respawns at the Ministry of Defense, lol


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 10, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> *FIXED*
> 
> honestly!
> 
> In real combat zones (my buddy is in the marines and came home last year before the 4th of july and told me everything because i was interested in joining) your not 20 ft from each other spraying and praying like in Campers of Duty (CoD) you are quite a bit further away 30-100 yards and further actually taking shots with 3 to 5 round burst and semi auto with the m4/m16 hoping you have good enough marksmen and strength to fight against the recoil to actually kill that enemy.



I think I saw a statistic once that for every enemy downed (in Iraq) an average of 250,000 bullets are fired.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2011)

Battlefield 3 needs the ability to hop on a Jeep or Hummer like SWAT teams do with SUV because hiking sucks. balance it by making the people who hop on a Jeep more exposed so they take more damage than passengers inside the Jeep.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> I played the crap out of 1942!  Most of my friends' computers really sucked and couldn't run BF2 so most of the larger LAN parties I attended were to play Desert Combat, Extended, and DC Final.  Great times...



good to hear that, seems most people here love BF2 and don't know about DC and it makes me sad, it was much better than BF2 I think.



Animalpak said:


> i hope the game will concentrate on infantry more than Bad Company. Im tired lazy people sniping in spaw zone unable to cope in close combat with assault rifles because of poor experience in FPS games !!!!!!



Infantry? They are moving to extremely large 64 player maps. I'm sure there will be infantry areas or maps, but it's getting bigger for a reason.



Black Haru said:


> I was always under the impression that the player count on console was because of hardware/bandwidth limits.



I assumed the same.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 10, 2011)

whats the reason for getting bigger? I mean I am all for it as there are more people to shoot, but just curious why?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> whats the reason for getting bigger? I mean I am all for it as there are more people to shoot, but just curious why?



Because of a renewed focus on vehicle-centric combat--a return to the heart and soul of the Battlefield series and that which separates it from the pack. To which all I have to say is YAY!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> whats the reason for getting bigger? I mean I am all for it as there are more people to shoot, but just curious why?



Because its MOTHERF#$KING BATTLEFIELD thats why son! Now pay attention!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 10, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> whats the reason for getting bigger? I mean I am all for it as there are more people to shoot, but just curious why?



So the jets don't have to constantly fly in a circle to stay on the map, they can straighten out for a strafing run.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> whats the reason for getting bigger? I mean I am all for it as there are more people to shoot, but just curious why?



It's Battlefield, not Battlecorridor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's Battlefield, not Battlecorridor.



Hah. 

Yeah jets need room to, you know, jet around and shit. And then there's the tank battles across a half mile expanse. And helicopters that don't need to circle strafe around constantly to stay in bounds and in the air. 

_Battlefield_, man!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## whitrzac (Feb 10, 2011)

hopefully the chopers in BF3 aren't nerfed like they are in BC2...

I loved rolling/looping/etc with bf2 choppers


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 10, 2011)

This pic is possibly fake but I thought it was worth posting for now.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/bf3-questionmark.jpg
> This is possibly fake but I thought it was worth posting for now.



It looks like someone just photo shopped that on top of one of the gameinformer screenshots.

More specifically, this one:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2011)

^ Good eye.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmm. Looks fake. 

But even so, any info on what classes they are retaining yet?

 I do want an assault class unless you can mix and match weapons and kits.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/bf3-possiblefake.jpg
> This pic is possibly fake but I thought it was worth posting for now.



twitter.com/Slicer4kilLer:  "@Demize99 @locust9 @L_Twin @gustavhalling @repi #BF3 demo screen?"

twitter.com/repi:  "@Slicer4kilLer no that picture is not from #bf3"

twitter.com/Slicer4kilLer:  "@locust9 @Demize99 @L_Twin @gustavhalling @repi But the kits are the same as in #BF3?"

twitter.com/repi:  "@Slicer4kilLer still fake"

Did repi confirm those are the kits in BF3?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It looks like someone just photo shopped that on top of one of the gameinformer screenshots.
> 
> More specifically, this one:
> 
> http://bf3nation.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/bf3screenshot4.jpg



is that an actual pic?

If so it looks sweet!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 10, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Slicer4kilLer:  "@Demize99 @locust9 @L_Twin @gustavhalling @repi #BF3 demo screen?"
> 
> twitter.com/repi:  "@Slicer4kilLer no that picture is not from #bf3"
> 
> ...



I hope they come out with new weapons ... the same ones are getting old  ... Yes I know its suppose to be realistic but dang haha


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 10, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I hope they come out with new weapons ... the same ones are getting old  ... Yes I know its suppose to be realistic but dang haha


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 10, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Slicer4kilLer:  "@Demize99 @locust9 @L_Twin @gustavhalling @repi #BF3 demo screen?"
> 
> twitter.com/repi:  "@Slicer4kilLer no that picture is not from #bf3"
> 
> ...


Why would you need repi to confirm the kits when he already tweeted afterward that it was fake?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why would you need repi to confirm the kits when he already tweeted afterward that it was fake?



Hes talking about the kits. Not the image.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes talking about the kits. Not the image.



Regardless, it's fake.  Besides, there has been no input from them as of yet regarding the specifics of any kits/load outs.

Edit:
Let me explain.  I think that with all the hooping and hollering going on their forum it's my opinion they are rethinking some of their decisions for the game.  But we will see.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 11, 2011)

DICE Interview: Building Battlefield 3 - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice to see in the game the Piranha anti tank infantry vehicle. They are fast and can destroy any M1 Leopards. Engaging superfast you have 6 seconds to exit the tank ( in real life ).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Nice to see in the game the Piranha anti tank infantry vehicle. They are fast and can destroy any M1 Leopards. Engaging superfast you have 6 seconds to exit the tank ( in real life ).



I would like to see them implement a XM1202 since this is in the near future.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Yeah yeah!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just want my gustov back  hahahaha


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 12, 2011)

Closed beta starts in Oct according to this tweet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Closed beta starts in Oct according to this tweet.



How do you know its closed?



> @perkoxcar Limited Edition
> 6 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone in reply to perkoxcar
> .@MertyMcS *You are in the beta if you have bought Medal of Honor. *about 1 hour ago via Twitter for iPhone in reply to MertyMcS
> .
> ...


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Closed beta starts in Oct according to this tweet.



this fits a similar time line to BC2. Beta was for the month before release, was only closed down for a few days before the final release.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you know its closed?



Closed beta is closed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Closed beta is closed



Wrong.

Open beta is open


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 13, 2011)

do stats carry over from beta?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> do stats carry over from beta?



No.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

New news.



> Another slew of new Battlefield info has landed. PC will be the lead platform for the DICE’s upcoming FPS. More level locations have been revealed, and a co-op mode has been confirmed. There will also be character customisation and more unlocks than Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Read on for more details, including news on a kill cam, mod support and comparisons to the console versions of the game.
> 
> The new details were spilled in Game Informer, in which DICE said that they consider the PC version to be the lead version of the game. The 64-man multiplayer that we’ll be enjoying when the game’s released in Autumn will be shrunk to 24 players on consoles. DICE say that multiplayer will contain four classes, and there will be more unlocks than there were in Battlefield: Bad Company 2. There will also be a degree of character customisation for players, though DICE are cautious about letting items get too outlandish.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 13, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Closed beta starts in Oct according to this tweet.



Annoyed response from DICE:

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "The announcement for the #BF3 beta will be communicated through our Official Channels. Not by any other channel on Saturday...."

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "To clarify: Any announcement on a #BF3 Beta will be made from our official channels. No ETA has been given for beta yet."

Not really a denial...


----------



## f22a4bandit (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm...that new information that you posted didn't really reveal anything new except the "customization" of characters, MailMan. The Frostbite 2 news revealed is nice though; you can actually make that pile of rubble smaller I assume.


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 please add me to the club, cheers dude


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 13, 2011)

I *really* hope no one leaks BF3 early cause Mailman's head will literally explode.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I *really* hope no one leaks BF3 early cause Mailman's head will literally explode.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool site that tries to capture all Tweets and EA UK forum posts by the DICE Devs:  http://bf3.immersedcode.org/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> this fits a similar time line to BC2. Beta was for the month before release, was only closed down for a few days before the final release.



Matters which beta you are talking about. I know that BC2 efforts were spread mostly evenly with consoles with a slight edge to PC. But I was playing in the PS3 beta in November, which was 4 months before release. Yes it was PS3, but that early on of a Beta, I can bet helped even with the PC version. So if they are taking so much time with the PC version this time around, I would almost expect them to be testing it better than they did BC2.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I please join the club too?!Thanks 

EDIT:my in game name will be same as for BFBC2 - Aria.One


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Can I please join the club too?!Thanks


Me too, I'll just go with (TPUIdaho). Thanks


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to be added also...

Meatbage


if you've played KOTOR 1/2 you'll get the reference, otherwise....


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 14, 2011)

For those that always wondered why DICE is so tight with the info...Demize99 tells his opinion



> We're evasive for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Somethings aren't decided, or are just planned and not done. Announcing something and then having it change down the road is difficult to explain, we'd rather stay quiet until we're done.
> 
> 2) Even if everything was done, dusted, and decided we want people to be anticipating the game right up to launch. If we told everything we knew now it would be in the press the next day and after a month it would be old news. It would then be impossible to get the press, the public, and the gamers excited about the game when it was time for it to actually come out. We want people to play the game, lots of them, after all the more people who play the more people you all have to shoot in the face. It's a proven strategy that increases audience participation.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> For those that always wondered why DICE is so tight with the info...Demize99 tells his opinion


Good answer !


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 14, 2011)

methinks they are out of $$$, because they started the preorder sooo early....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 14, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> methinks they are out of $$$, because they started the preorder sooo early....



I dont think they get that money yet ... do they?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I dont think they get that money yet ... do they?


No they don't even charge your card until release.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 14, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> No they don't even charge your card until release.



that is what I was thinking ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 14, 2011)

What do they mean when they say BF3 is a spiritual successor to BF2, not BC2?



> _*snaileri* said:  "And the worst part is that the designers don't acknowledge their failure.
> If you'd go now and ask their own opinion about if they succeeded with the PC chopper flight mechanics, they would still say that they are happy with what they made."_
> 
> *Alan Kertz (aka Demize99):*
> ...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 14, 2011)

Yup, they are definitely rethinking some of their decisions:


> sfscriv,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'm not ready to directly address your concerns this early, but I'm confident what Battlefield 3 has to offer will provide an innovative and deep Integrated Teamwork experience.
> 
> I have read, and will continue to read, many suggestions and opinions on what should be present in Battlefield 3. And again, I'm confident what the team has in store will be greater than what anyone has anticipated. It's going to be a good year to be a hardcore Battlefield fan.


Not sure why this particular use got under their skin.  Oh wait I know.  We will see if anything develops from this though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yup, they are definitely rethinking some of their decisions:
> 
> Not sure why this particular use got under their skin.  Oh wait I know.
> 
> We will see if anything develops from this though.



That doesn't mean anything man (I wish it did). Basically all he said was "Dually noted" which in military terms means "Fuck off".


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That doesn't mean anything man (I wish it did). Basically all he said was "Dually noted" which in military terms means "Fuck off".



I disagree, it reads to me they are rethinking their decisions as they are not well received.  They have in the past made game play changes based on community feedback.  Furthermore, I'm pointing out that they are in fact aware of what the community is expecting.  So if things don't improve as anticipated it's clear that it wasn't because people didn't complain about it .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I disagree, it reads to me they are rethinking their decisions as they are not well received.  They have in the past made game play changes based on community feedback.  Furthermore, I'm pointing out that they are in fact aware of what the community is expecting.  So if things don't improve as anticipated it's clear that it wasn't because people didn't complain about it .



Man I really hope you are right!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have something big for the TPU community coming. Once its done I have to clear it with W1zz but I think all TPU BF fans/regulars will be happy.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have something big for the TPU community coming. Once its done I have to clear it with W1zz but I think all TPU BF fans/regulars will be happy.



oo00o, can't wait!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> What do they mean when they say BF3 is a spiritual successor to BF2, not BC2?



Honestly If they make all the choppers as easy to fly as the Huey in Nam Ill be happy. That thing is a dream to fly.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 16, 2011)

EA's John Riccotello says BF3 will be game of the year


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> EA's John Riccotello says BF3 will be game of the year





> "In many ways I feel that we created the first mass market first-person shooter with Medal of Honor and unfortunately with the transition to the PS3 era we lost that. We're after it now."



Proof current consoles are the devil.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Proof current consoles are the devil.



Meh, i enjoy my Consoles.

...and screw the new Medal of Honor. lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey MailMan78 do you got me down to add to the list? 

Oh and do you have BFV? I'm thinking about buying it to hold me off till BF3.. Does TPU have a server? Thanks buddy!  I have the first BFV and I loved it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

I play lots of Vietnam these days but I seem to be one of the few here. Most still prefer vanilla it seems. Same nick in game if you wanna add me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here it is!

 New TPU BF Clan logo!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 17, 2011)

hehe it's bad ass
THX REAYTH!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 18, 2011)

AFAIK, the next big date for news is February 23rd.  The German magazine Gamestar(.de) has a cover stoy to be released that day, also some Xbox web site that I can't find the reference to right now.

Anyway, GameStar.de posted a short preview blurb with high-res cover art here:

In German - Google Translated to English

Direct cover art link

==================================================

GameInformer has another article up today:  Sustaining A Legacy: The Battlefield Strategy

==================================================


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> AFAIK, the next big date for news is February 23rd.  The German magazine Gamestar(.de) has a cover stoy to be released that day, also some Xbox web site that I can't find the reference to right now.
> 
> Anyway, GameStar.de posted a short preview blurb with high-res cover art here:
> 
> ...



After hearing that interview I am now more excited then I was before. These guys have love man. Love breeds greatness. BF3 sounds like its going to be epic.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 21, 2011)

I think this should be the last GameInformer video from this series:  Take the DICE Studio Tour


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2011)

come on 2 more days!!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 21, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> come on 2 more days!!!!



Until?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Until?







GullyFoyle said:


> AFAIK, the next big date for news is February 23rd. The German magazine Gamestar(.de) has a cover stoy to be released that day, also some Xbox web site that I can't find the reference to right now.
> 
> Anyway, GameStar.de posted a short preview blurb with high-res cover art here:
> 
> ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 21, 2011)

Smooth.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I think this should be the last GameInformer video from this series:  Take the DICE Studio Tour



I need new info.....and I need it now.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 21, 2011)

twitter.com/locust9: "Something...is...coming... #BF3"

twitter.com/gustavhalling:  "Should be a fun week for fans of #BF3"


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 22, 2011)

Ball-bustin tease...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Ball-bustin tease...



Cant wait til game play screen shots


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2011)

thats all they released today?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> thats all they released today?



No tomorrow is the big day. This is just a tease some bastard scanned in.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 22, 2011)

twitter.com/TanteEmma:  "Gamestar in a few hours on bf-games.net "

twitter.com/TanteEmma:  "maybe two hours. But there aren't so many new informations or screens"

Proof they are serious...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2011)

Woooooooooo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/TanteEmma:  "Gamestar in a few hours on bf-games.net "
> 
> twitter.com/TanteEmma:  "maybe two hours. But there aren't so many new informations or screens"
> 
> Proof they are serious...



They better hurry. Im beating my dick with a hammer.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2011)

You're never going to make it to release in one piece, man.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

Partial Summary of the GameStar Battlefield 3 cover article.



> The worldwide interest in Battlefield 3 is very high so I made a summary of the most important information of the GameStar cover story (Issue 04/2011). First of all let me start with a comparison to the article Matt Bertz wrote for GameInformer. German editor Fabian Siegismund also played the demo level but describes it in another way and gives more detail to the destruction. Here is an example: when the huge building collapses during the earthquake it buries and destroys a Blackhawk helicopter. Patrick Bach says that debris can hurt characters. Important here: we are talking about the singleplayer. Not tested or confirmed for the multiplayer (Bach: "We'll see")!
> 
> Talking about the multiplayer the text contains a short summary about the multiplayer aspects editor Siegismund was able to see. I’ll give you that aspects in form of a list.
> 
> ...



Pic 1 - Pic 2

I noticed the German version seemed a bit wordier, so I wanted to see for myself what the person that summarized the article in English might have left out.  So, for shits-and-giggles, here is the Google Translation version of the original BF-Games.net German article:



> Tense scene waiting for the Battlefield to new information about Battlefield 3 , and hopes are also drawing on the forthcoming cover story of the game star. As hardcore fans of course we have no ways and means spared to get the report in the March edition of the fingers. And thanks to a nice magazine vendor has even worked. We have worked through the nine pages and compared them with the report from game informer.  Is it right not to read much news, but one is addressed the most hotly debated issues: the classes.
> 
> *Four classes in multiplayer*
> As expected, editor Fabian Siegismund same demo mission as your colleagues from game informer has played, but the report offers at least some pieces of information to the multiplayer. In a start-up screen during the presentation of four classes were to be seen with (text) "five equipment kits.  Probably Siegismund mean by that secondary slots for weapons and specializations, as well as in Bad Company are 2 available. There are, however, six slots.
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Partial Summary of the GameStar Battlefield 3 cover article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats this "play4free" fucking tie in. They better not be charging monthly for the multi-player.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats this "play4free" fucking tie in. They better not be charging monthly for the multi-player.



They usually sell uniforms in the free game that look like the ones in the paid-for game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats this "play4free" fucking tie in. They better not be charging monthly for the multi-player.



Agreed. I will cancel my preorder so fucking fast and never look at a new Battlefield game if this were to happen.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2011)

It wont be happening, people need to stop worrying about it. If CoD doesn't do it (which they said they aren't in their next title), then the game that sells less will not do it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

Screenshots from the German Magazine?

Album

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally, better scans of the GameInformer article.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

gullyfoyle said:


> screenshots from the german magazine?
> 
> album
> 
> ...



thank you!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

We definately have something coming from DICE today, too.  The buzz says a trailer, and that feels right to me.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like i'll have another title in my list on games to get...

Who made this pic?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Looks like i'll have another title in my list on games to get...
> 
> Who made this pic?



REAYTH. Ill have shirts of it soon.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

*First gameplay video!*

Aha!  Youtube! ... now in 1080p!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> *First gameplay video!*
> 
> Aha!  Youtube!









+

My dick until this hits the shelves.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Wages War With Groundbreaking Frostbite 2 Game Engine Technology



> DICE Announces Massive Pre-order Incentive for Fall Blockbuster
> 
> February 23, 2011 09:03 AM Eastern Time
> STOCKHOLM--(EON: Enhanced Online News)--DICE, an Electronic Arts Inc. studio (NASDAQ:ERTS), the makers of the multi-platinum Battlefield: Bad Company™ series today announced a massive pre-order incentive for Battlefield 3™, the long-awaited successor to the epic, internationally acclaimed 2005 game, Battlefield 2™.
> ...


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> *First gameplay video!*
> 
> Aha!  Youtube! ... now in 1080p!



Dayum!!!!, it looks amazing.

Day 1 buy for me definitely.


----------



## Flibolito (Feb 23, 2011)

Sold!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2011)

bought


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2011)

ahhhhh those graphics ... 

only 1 thing could sum it up ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

I remember way back when some of you guys said they would never make BF3 and BC2 was in fact as close as we would get. Well eat your fucking words bitches!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 23, 2011)

Saw the video.

Went from 6 to midnight.

Re-preordered.

Dragging fallen comrades to cover. Awesome. I hope they play with the Medics defibs so thats not the only animation to bring someone back. Bring Vietnam's little needle revive animation along. Maybe tourniquet application animation for limb wounds? 

Maybe hit detection so decals appear on the correct area of the body so you have to identify the wound in a certain period of time to apply a dressing or something. I know its ambitious, but making it more interactive instead of just a shock-revive.

Although I may be biased since I am currently at Special Operations Combat Medic School. 

Just thinking aloud.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my hell, I can't wait.  Six more inces of snow last night, and a projected high of 14, so although I don't want to skip summer, I wish it was fall


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Saw the video.
> 
> Went from 6 to midnight.
> 
> ...


Thats not something you will see in Battlefield. If you want something like that check out Flashpoint.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I remember way back when some of you guys said they would never make BF3 and BC2 was in fact as close as we would get. Well eat your fucking words bitches!



Who said that? Specifically.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay, slo-mo...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Who said that? Specifically.



I would have to look WAY back and if I do bring up a name Ill be flaming now lol


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yay, slo-mo...



that just made me dizzy lol



TheMailMan78 said:


> I would have to look WAY back and if I do bring up a name Ill be flaming now lol



lol when has that ever stopped you?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not something you will see in Battlefield. If you want something like that check out Flashpoint.



Doesn't have to be as specific as I listed, just some sort of evolution beyond BF2s defibs.

I only have Op Flashpoint 1 and the expansion. I wanted to get into Arma, but it crippled my system at the time. 

Never tried the new Flashpoints.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2011)

Freakin' sweet.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn it.. I posted outside this thread a new video!.. Can a mod delete the other post and use this

Battlefield 3 Premiere Gameplay Trailer 

New Video 

Sorry MailMan and Kurgan!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is where some people were doubting BF3 would ever be made.
 EA Confirms Battlefield 3 Development

Here is what I predicted....
 Bad Company 2 Beta Details Surface: PlayStation 3...
I was off by 9 months.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2011)

That trailer.. It blows COD out of the water!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> That trailer.. It blows COD out of the water!



You act surprised. Of course it does. Its MOTHERF#$KING BATTLEFIELD!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 23, 2011)

Hell yea! I can't F'n wait!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You act surprised. Of course it does. Its MOTHERF#$KING BATTLEFIELD!



Hell no I'm not surprised. BC did away with COD, but this gives it even more juice to say that COD is nothing anymore.. IMHO


----------



## Flibolito (Feb 23, 2011)

Battlefizzle sunn! I'm really excited


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 23, 2011)

@!$!@$!@ HOLY F!@!#N SH@T !!#!$!$ ! FINALLY A GAME WHICH WILL BRING MY RIG TO IT'S KNEES 

I'll have to suffer this torment for another 10 months....I'm going to die


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2011)

twitter.com/BFGames:  "New GameStar hint: article about #Play4Free says that Gulf of Oman is another map for Back to Karkand DLC #BF3"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> @!$!@$!@ HOLY F!@!#N SH@T !!#!$!$ ! FINALLY A GAME WHICH WILL BRING MY RIG TO IT'S KNEES
> 
> I'll have to suffer this torment for another 10 months....I'm going to die



You could always adopt the Mailman Method and hit your dick with a hammer... 

And I guess it's kinda played out but I still think Wake Island 2011 would be sweeeeeet.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in on this, still wish there was more news on the game thou.


----------



## ktr (Feb 23, 2011)

(as I said before) Looks like Ghost Recon.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 23, 2011)

ktr said:


> (as I said before) Looks like Ghost Recon.



Is that a good or a bad thing ?

I did notice the similarities.

I just hope that they don't bring these Arab wannabes voice-actors, they always speak English with an Egyptian accent and half of their sentences doesn't make sense, even in Arabic....

In the trailer the guy who punched the main character seemed to me like he said something in Arabic but I couldn't understand it...maybe they should make me the voice-actor 

and pleaseeeeeee no more COD-like propaganda sh!t about evil Russians and Arabs...

Please no more Russian, Arabs or Chinese bad guys, but then again who's gonna take the bad guy role


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Is that a good or a bad thing ?
> 
> I did notice the similarities.
> 
> ...



Well lets be honest. Who else is an "enemy" of the US right now. I mean you guys can be a real pain in the ass sometimes 

I mean this in a brotherly way. 

As for this looking like Ghost Recon I don't see it. I mean they both use US soldiers. Thats about it.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well lets be honest. Who else is an "enemy" of the US right now. I mean you guys can be a real pain in the ass sometimes
> 
> I mean this in a brotherly way.
> 
> As for this looking like Ghost Recon I don't see it. I mean they both use US soldiers. Thats about it.



 Aren't DICE a Swedish company...can't they just make something about their own country...anyway

About Ghost Recon...from the screens we saw in the Game Informer Mag, the HUD and the UI looked similar to Ghost Recon Future Warfare (or something like that)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Aren't DICE a Swedish company...can't they just make something about their own country...anyway
> 
> About Ghost Recon...from the screens we saw in the Game Informer Mag, the HUD and the UI looked similar to Ghost Recon Future Warfare (or something like that)



Dude.....its Sweden. I mean when was the last time they went to war?! ITS SWEDEN. If they made a war game about their nation you would have to wear this....


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude.....its Sweden. I mean when was the last time they went to war?! ITS SWEDEN. If they made a war game about their nation you would have to wear this....
> 
> http://images.windycitynovelties.com/prodimages/detail/11259_detail.jpg



ok, what I said was a bit naive but you know what I mean.

Anyway, if they wanted to make a game about the Swedish army, they can always imagine or write something, it's not like BF2 was based on real facts...last time I checked there wasn't an army called MEC.

Man, I really want an FPS game which is setup in medieval/dark ages, where we use use axes, hammers, swords and bows. Dark Messiah is a good but sadly it died very fast.

ok, back to the main topic...it seems like they finally took full advantage of DX11 even though I think that there is still many things to improve on in DX11, I mean look at COD, they are still using DX9 yet it looks a bit like DX10.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> ok, what I said was a bit naive but you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyway, if they wanted to make a game about the Swedish army, they can always imagine or write something, it's not BF2 is based on real facts...last time I check there wasn't an army called MEC.
> 
> ...



Yeah man but the US is always getting involved in conflicts. Its not unusual. So are a lot of middle eastern nations. So its a lot more beliveable we would butt heads. If it was the Swedish military vs. The Great Eskimo Alliance nobody would buy BF3.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 23, 2011)

The nations that are most fucked up get more games made about them basically...

lol


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2011)

trailer looks bomb.


----------



## ktr (Feb 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Is that a good or a bad thing ?



I get the feeling of "been there, done that."



TheMailMan78 said:


> As for this looking like Ghost Recon I don't see it. I mean they both use US soldiers. Thats about it.



Color pallet, the UI, the overall setting and look...etc. 

It's not a bad thing, just saying...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

ktr said:


> I get the feeling of "been there, done that."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Color pallet is just warm colors. LOTS of games use them even before Ghost Recon.

Setting? Its another conflict in the Middle East. Not exclusive to GR.

UI Ill give ya. I don't remember GR. However were did you even see the UI at in the trailer?

GR to me was slow paced and tedious. This trailer gives me a much faster vibe.


----------



## Broom2455 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Questions*

Sorry all, after reading this thread from the 1st post to Mailmans last post a few seconds a go. 

I have played Company of Heroes (the fullpack) to death, Done all COD's except black ops, the original Medal of Honours from years ago and Crysis one - is this game for me?
Also will my rig run it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

Broom2455 said:


> Sorry all, after reading this thread from the 1st post to Mailmans last post a few seconds a go.
> 
> I have played Company of Heroes (the fullpack) to death, Done all COD's except black ops, the original Medal of Honours from years ago and Crysis one - is this game for me?
> Also will my rig run it



Well I think your rig will be ok. I mean hell a 460 is brand new. You may not run it maxed but I think you will be fine. Is this game for you? Only you can answer that. However do yourself a favor and get Bad Company 2. If you enjoy that game then YES BF3 is for you.


----------



## ktr (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Color pallet is just warm colors. LOTS of games use them even before Ghost Recon.
> 
> Setting? Its another conflict in the Middle East. Not exclusive to GR.
> 
> ...



Color pallet has the blue hue, something that GR does. 

UI (also blue) was shown in those magazine scans a few weeks ago.

Just saying it is reminiscent, not a rip off of GR.


----------



## Broom2455 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to me downloading via EA store before and just having my 42nd birthday
I got a free £10 voucher and looking at the pre-order cost after the £10 voucher that would mean £29.99 
Looking at everything else on their site for £10 it's all ...meh 

So I'm thinking of going for the pre-order (and I maybe going SLI with another 460 )


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2011)

OFF TOPIC ...

@ Lemode ...

I just noticed your sig says you have a 3.2 KD ratio ... is that for BF2? If so ... whaaaaaat the hell do you do in game lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I think your rig will be ok. I mean hell a 460 is brand new. You may not run it maxed but I think you will be fine. Is this game for you? Only you can answer that. However do yourself a favor and get Bad Company 2. If you enjoy that game then YES BF3 is for you.



Yeah play BC2 now to better answer both those questions (and to practice/have some fun in the meantime). You could always fairly easily sell your 460 for like $125 or so in the fall and put that towards a new video card. You won't need a whole new rig; you have a quad.

Speaking of practice and such I'm so glad for BC2 in this regard. I have played most of the popular shooters including Bf1942 and BF2 over the years but I was still really out of the loop in terms of the Battlefield series last few years and somehow hadn't even heard of BC2 until I saw the thread here. Thus, I started the game pretty "rusty" and it took me awhile to learn and get in the groove of this very modern multiplayer shooter (and my K/D etc has never really been able to recover). 

I will _not_ have that problem with BF3. Even if I can't get in the beta which it's looking like I won't...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

ktr said:


> Color pallet has the blue hue, something that GR does.
> 
> UI (also blue) was shown in those magazine scans a few weeks ago.
> 
> Just saying it is reminiscent, not a rip off of GR.



Fair enough.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Video looks great, whatever their new lighting tricks are, they are amazing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2011)

^ Indeed.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Video looks great, whatever their new lighting tricks are, they are amazing.



I've been looking for you for a VERY VERY long time...I heard that you are really good BC2 player.

I'm already bored of the casual monkeys that I play with...I need a new challenge, YES Mr.Kurgan..I'm asking you for a duel !!!

.......too bad I can't find TPU BC2 server


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I've been looking for you for a VERY VERY long time...I heard that you are really good BC2 player.
> 
> I'm already bored of the casual monkeys that I play with...I need a new challenge, YES Mr.Kurgan..I'm asking you for a dual !!!
> 
> .......too bad I can't find TPU BC2 server



Where did you hear of me  I'm decent, I go by the same name on BC2, but I usually play odd hours, so add me up if you like.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Where did you hear of me  I'm decent, I go by the same name on BC2, but I usually play odd hours, so add me up if you like.



I've been checking the BC2 club house and other related threads way before the game was even released...I saw many people saying that you are good 

my ingame nickname is: Lt.John Rambo

Anyway, I want to join a group of skilled players, maybe a BF3 clan or something


----------



## erixx (Feb 23, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> The nations that are most fucked up get more games made about them basically...
> 
> lol




yeah lol: USA, hahaha


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2011)

erixx said:


> yeah lol: USA, hahaha



USA is always the good guys, Russia, Arabs, and Germans always the bad guys. US is usually he market thats targeted, we get the first releases so to have us fighting the good side, is beneficial to them, don't forget though, most of Europe is in those wars too.


----------



## erixx (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah of course, my friend, but not being a Unitedstater myself, it ends up being a bit boring to always play as marine or whatever and never ever play as Dutch soldier (I am Dutch) or Spanish soldier (I live in Spain). That would be easy from a software point of view (different army skins, etc). But hey, we have all bend before to McDonalds, Coca Cola and all the pile of shit ideas you export. We are guilty.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, its not only skins, but storyline.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 24, 2011)

This and Crysis 2 will be Game of the Year 2011


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 24, 2011)

why cant we pre-order on steam? Will there ever be a pre-order?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 24, 2011)

Animated Gif's from today's video:  http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26101995&postcount=330

1920x1080 screen caps from today's video:  http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/screenshots/?category_select_id=subcat_54&game=15

I was wrong, there is another GameInformer video Posted today:  http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/02/23/battlefield-origins-designing-1942.aspx

Images from GameStar showing the (current) HUD design:  http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=164388


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 24, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> why cant we pre-order on steam? Will there ever be a pre-order?



EA wants to get as many orders from the EA Store as possible.   I expect it to show up on Steam about a month or two before release, just like Bad Company 2.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 24, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> EA wants to get as many orders from the EA Store as possible.   I expect it to show up on Steam about a month or two before release, just like Bad Company 2.



ah ok .. Guess I will be waiting till then


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 24, 2011)

I really want to get in on the beta, just don't want to have to buy Medal of Honor in order to do so.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> why cant we pre-order on steam? Will there ever be a pre-order?



Yeah, like said, they are just selling their own stuff. They also said Vietnam would only be on the EA store for early access, but all of a sudden it appeared on Steam.



CDdude55 said:


> I really want to get in on the beta, just don't want to have to buy Medal of Honor in order to do so.



Just wait, there will be keys, you will just have to look for them.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2011)

The last trailer in gametrailers.com is breathtaking ! 00.14-00:17    

This can really kick Crysis in ass


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought I was obsessive, lol.

In case you didn't realize how important that little detail was that you didn't notice, GamerSpawn is here to hammer it home...


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> This and Crysis 2 will be Game of the Year 2011



Battlefield 3...YES.....Crysis 2.....defiantly NO

I'm a hardcore Crysis fan, but after seeing how they "consolised" their game, I'm very disappointed Oh well, hopefully it will keep me busy until BF3 is out.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 24, 2011)

It appears that zh1nt0 has confirmed the four maps in the Return to Karkand expansion pack are to be:  *Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula*


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2011)

Aww yeah!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sapetto (Feb 24, 2011)

Does this mean that Map packs will not be free?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 24, 2011)

Hopefully they'll do it like BC2. So if you have the limited edition you are "VIP" and get map packs for free. (At least for PC)

I definitely don't see myself shelling out more money for DLC. 60 bucks is not cheap. 

I don't even have the SPECACT for BC2. I just pick up their kits when i find em and use the weapons


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2011)

?



> Those who do not get the Limited Edition will be able to purchase the Back To Karkand DLC a month after the game is released, and it’s rumored to retail at $10.


----------



## Onenutleft (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all.

Just had to post. Really looking forward to this game and my rig at that time.
I've hade P4 3.0 GHz for the last six years now . . . Time has come, new rig will look something like GTX590-27(24)" inch best for gaming monitor(3D + max res = or less than 2ms) and maybe dual socket mobo with CPU Highly OC'ed, for the extra 590 later on 

Always been against paying so much for the Top of the line products -But then I figured't. Get the sickest hardware --> love it (not with) --> after some time or right away, overclock the donkey out off it. 
Then you'd have a rig for the good bunch of a decade (<-- is that 10 years?) LOL

I'm dying to know what you guys are expecting to run this game on???
And what you think it would take to max it out.

Sorry for missbellings (think that was one haha)
~~~~
Fortsat god aften 
/dannish


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 24, 2011)

Onenutleft said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just had to post. Really looking forward to this game and my rig at that time.
> I've hade P4 3.0 GHz for the last six years now . . . Time has come, new rig will look something like GTX590-27(24)" inch best for gaming monitor(3D + max res = or less than 2ms) and maybe dual socket mobo with CPU Highly OC'ed, for the extra 590 later on
> ...



Wait to spring time and get yourself a SandyBridge PC setup.  For example:
i5 2500/2500K
P67 chipset (once the recall is complete and the revised P67s are released which is by spring)
4 Gigs of ram (at least)
Win7

That should get you going for the game.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2011)

erixx said:


> yeah of course, my friend, but not being a Unitedstater myself, it ends up being a bit boring to always play as marine or whatever and never ever play as Dutch soldier (I am Dutch) or Spanish soldier (I live in Spain). That would be easy from a software point of view (different army skins, etc). But hey, we have all bend before to McDonalds, Coca Cola and all the pile of shit ideas you export. We are guilty.


I'm thinking they use Americans Arabs and Russians because 
basically at least one of us if not all of those countries are 
always at War. They should throw some Israeli's in there too


----------



## Onenutleft (Feb 24, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Wait to spring time and get yourself a SandyBridge PC setup.  For example:
> i5 2500/2500K
> P67 chipset (once the recall is complete and the revised P67s are released which is by spring)
> 4 Gigs of ram (at least)
> ...



Yea but kinda like the dual LGA :drool: figured there'd be a Sandy bridge version to. Maybe only for the 2011. And again only speculation. I'm upgrading some time soon, so will only be able to go one CPU.

But i think if PCI-e 16x 3.0 might support higher watts, 

Then 2 x GTX 590 without some limiter and highly OC'ed maybe could require 2 CPU's?

Anyhow, Dual CPU boards are just wicked


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> They should throw some Israeli's in there too



The other team would probably have stones to throw or clubs....

Seriously, we already have "good guys" we don't need more "good guys"....


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 24, 2011)

Onenutleft said:


> Yea but kinda like the dual LGA :drool: figured there'd be a Sandy bridge version to. Maybe only for the 2011. And again only speculation. I'm upgrading some time soon, so will only be able to go one CPU.
> 
> But i think if PCI-e 16x 3.0 might support higher watts,
> 
> ...



you won't need dual socket. I would wait for bulldozer/2011, also, sandy bridge is a no go atm. wait for the revision.


----------



## Onenutleft (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah totally waiting on rev 1.1 or whatever, the 590 is'nt out yet either


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> ?



I was thinking more along the lines of if they release another map pack down the road then LE owner's would get it for free, like when they came out with the VIP mappack with Heavy Metal etc.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi2tae2PmmU&feature=
some game play don't know if yall have seen it?


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 25, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> *First gameplay video!*
> 
> Aha!  Youtube! ... now in 1080p!





garyinhere said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi2tae2PmmU&feature=
> some game play don't know if yall have seen it?



Already posted man


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone care to donate money to me so i can build a rig for this game?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't believe people compare the filth called COD and Crysis to Battlefield....
no comparison!

THIS IS M***** F*****G BATTLEFIELD!

not battle causeway.xD


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 25, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> I can't believe people compare the filth called COD and Crysis to Battlefield....
> no comparison!
> 
> THIS IS M***** F*****G BATTLEFIELD!
> ...



battlefield doesn't have a curse filter! oh wait...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 25, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog post:  DICE does GDC -- Giving multiple in-depth talks on the Frostbite 2 Engine



> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Feb 25, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> DICE is going big with Battlefield 3 at this year's Game Developers Conference. On March 01, attendees will be able to feel the battlefield like never before. Stay tuned on March 02 as online coverage from this event will start to air.
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog post:  DICE does GDC -- Giving multiple in-depth talks on the Frostbite 2 Engine



Ya know something? Nothing makes me happier in the morning then to see Gullys name in the BF3 thread. I just know there is new info when I sign in.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 25, 2011)

"CGI trailers misleading". DICE Executive Producer Patrick Bach dissects the FPS genre in GameInformer interview.



> The first-person shooter has grown to become a dominant genre in modern gaming. With so many studios cranking out shooters, creating a unique identity has become increasingly difficult. When checking out Battlefield 3 in Sweden, we asked executive producer Patrick Bach if he had any thoughts about the current state of the first-person shooter genre. "It's all I think about," he said.
> 
> Check out the video below to hear him talk about the roots and evolution of the genre.



==================================================

BF3 article dealing with the gameplay trailer and some additional details online at bashandslash.



> BF3 Trailer
> Written by Jock
> Thursday, 24 February 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> "CGI trailers misleading". DICE Executive Producer Patrick Bach dissects the FPS genre in GameInformer interview.
> 
> BF3 article dealing with the gameplay trailer and some additional details online at bashandslash.



From that same link.....



> Gamestar witnessed a presentation that ran on a quad core cpu with a Radeon 5800



NICE!


----------



## newbsandwich (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Mailman or Gully, could you please post some stuff from these links/articles.  I am not able to access those sites from work.  Thanks


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 25, 2011)

Even though I am looking forward to this game, these people always make me want to think twice


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> Even though I am looking forward to this game, these people always make me want to think twice
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Untitled917.png



And as member of the beta team that will be testing it I assure you this is bullshit. There are several members on TPU that will be testers once we get the go but as of right now this is BS. This game isnt even in the beta stage yet.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 25, 2011)

I just don't want to be paying for a game that is rendered unplayable by cheaters.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> I just don't want to be paying for a game that is rendered unplayable by cheaters.



It will take them a few days post release for that. Anything until then is BS.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And as member of the beta team that will be testing it I assure you this is bullshit. There are several members on TPU that will be testers once we get the go but as of right now this is BS. This game isnt even in the beta stage yet.



Is this something above and beyond the beta offer from MOH?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Is this something above and beyond the beta offer from MOH?



Yes. However when we get the go it we will be under NDA.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 25, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Hey Mailman or Gully, could you please post some stuff from these links/articles.  I am not able to access those sites from work.  Thanks



I can now, because I am home.  Check those posts out now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

I really, REALLY hope this little bastard makes it into BF3.

http://www.military.com/news/article/punisher-gives-enemy-no-place-to-hide.html?col=1186032325324

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5jOs5x54ds

Could be a nice surprise for an engineer hiding behind a tank.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2011)

I really want to get in on the beta, but don't want MOH.

I hope they create a better way as we get closer to the beta.


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 27, 2011)

if i buy MOH now do i still get the beta then?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> if i buy MOH now do i still get the beta then?



Yes, anyone who buys Medal of Honor Limited Edition gets into the BF3 beta.

Quote from their official site:



> EA also announced today that people who own the Medal of Honor Limited Edition will receive an invitation to the beta** for another highly-anticipated EA shooter, Battlefield 3™



You actually don't even need the Limted Edition version though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 27, 2011)

Those bastards and their fantastic marketing ideas. I don't wanna buy MOH waaaaaah!!!!!!!!

(But I'm probably gonna now).


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Those bastards and their fantastic marketing ideas. I don't wanna buy MOH waaaaaah!!!!!!!!
> 
> (But I'm probably gonna now).



Same, i might just have to buy the game.

The BF3 beta is one beta that i am definitely not going to miss.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Same, i might just have to buy the game.
> 
> The BF3 beta is one beta that i am definitely not going to miss.



If you did miss it.. you'd be mad.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> If you did miss it.. you'd be mad.



LOL

I definitely would in fact be mad/disappointed if i missed it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 28, 2011)

I was on the fence about buying MOH until they mentioned the BF3 beta. MOH SP was super lame and MP was actually pretty fun.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I just bought MoH so I can play the BF3 beta.


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not gonna piss myself off / waste more money with a alpha (Yes an EA beta is an alpha). I can wait a bit longer for a full beta ( Yes an EA full is like a beta) so I can get the game patched to full version somewhere around new years eve ^^

No point in getting a hard on and then stopping at "EA LOGON FAILED".




TheMailMan78 said:


> And as member of the beta team that will be testing it I assure you this is bullshit.



GO A TEAM GO !!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I was on the fence about buying MOH until they mentioned the BF3 beta. MOH SP was super lame and MP was actually pretty fun.



I enjoyed both to be honest. Multilayer is WAY underrated.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 28, 2011)

The Game Developers Conference starts today.  Karl Magnus Troedsson (L_Twin, DICE General Manager), Patrick Bach (Executive Producer of Battlefield franchise) , and Daniel Matros (Zh1nt0, Community Manager) from DICE are all in San Francisco now.

Word I am reading is that BF3 is to be shown tomorrow, but the news is embargoed until Wednesday.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 28, 2011)

War Tapes:  The Sounds of Battlefield 3


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

Well good to know that MOH isn't a total crapfest seeing as how Im probably gonna own it soon. And I know we are just speculating but what do folks think re. when the BF3 beta will begin? Eastcoasthandle mentioned March in some post but that seems way early to me based on the full game release date. How early pre-release did BC2 start?


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well good to know that MOH isn't a total crapfest seeing as how Im probably gonna own it soon. And I know we are just speculating but what do folks think re. when the BF3 beta will begin? Eastcoasthandle mentioned March in some post but that seems way early to me based on the full game release date. How early pre-release did BC2 start?



I would say that the closed beta would probably start 4 months prior to launch, open beta 2 months prior to launch...isn't this what they did in BC2 ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

Well now I need clarification that an MOH purchase can still be made in order to get into the beta. Some like Mailman say I need Limited which is no longer for sale. Others like CDDude claim different. 

Ugh I think I gotta go to the horse's mouth.

UPDATE: Well there are some marked "Limited Edition" boxes out there such as at Best Buy and eBay (says sealed) though not at Amazon. So if I do buy it guess just better make sure it says Limited.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well now I need clarification that an MOH purchase can still be made in order to get into the beta. Some like Mailman say I need Limited which is no longer for sale. Others like CDDude claim different.
> 
> Ugh I think I gotta go to the horse's mouth.
> 
> UPDATE: Well there are some marked "Limited Edition" boxes out there such as at Best Buy and eBay (says sealed) though not at Amazon. So if I do buy it guess just better make sure it says Limited.



Here this is one steam. Your in luck!



> Get access to the Battlefield 3 beta!
> Owners of Medal of Honor will also receive an invitation to the beta for another highly-anticipated EA shooter, Battlefield 3™. Battlefield 3 is the latest entry in the award-winning shooter franchise from DICE in Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 28, 2011)

It says Limited Edition here...


> Get Access to the Battlefield 3 Beta
> Want to be among the first to get hands-on with Battlefield 3? If you own Medal of Honor Limited Edition you will receive an invitation to the Battlefield 3 beta within 12-months following the release of Medal of Honor.
> 
> Medal of Honor Limited Edition features other special content out-of-the-box including the MP-7, a weapon utilized by real-world Tier 1 Operators in the field.  With its light weight, high rate of fire as well as its ability to penetrate body armor, the MP-7 handles like a pistol yet allows targets to be engaged like a rifle.
> ...



So, for your best chance at success, get the Limited Edition.  Don't tempt fate.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> It says Limited Edition here...



Yeah but if you order it on steam they are still offering it. I was wrong.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 28, 2011)

BF3 Campaign info from a French Magazine?

Google Translate



> Battlefield 3 in PC Games: 8 pages preview
> 
> 
> After Operation Flashpoint 3 last month , PC Games is once again on its cover an SPF warrior in modern context.  The difference is that this time, the game in question is highly anticipated.
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info; definitely buying the Limited. And the more I think about it the less sore I feel that I am essentially paying for a beta as except for BC2 this'll be the newest shooter I've played since Crysis. You couldn't pay _me_ to play a contemporary COD game.


----------



## lemode (Feb 28, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I really want to get in on the beta, but don't want MOH.
> 
> I hope they create a better way as we get closer to the beta.



i hope for the same...MOH is awful.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

lemode said:


> i hope for the same...MOH is awful.



Its not awful at all. Its has a very good multiplayer and the single player is as good as everything else on the market.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not awful at all. Its has a very good multiplayer and the single player is as good as everything else on the market.



Hmm I hope you're not just saying that cause that's you on the box...


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Well ultralinear SP and ultraquakefest MP makes a decent.... pile of shit, haha. So if you pay the full MoH price JUST to have access to a b-e-t-a, wow... Better say to yourself "MoH" is Okay, lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

erixx said:


> Well ultralinear SP and ultraquakefest MP makes a decent.... pile of shit, haha. So if you pay the full MoH price JUST to have access to a b-e-t-a, wow... Better say to yourself "MoH" is Okay, lol



Like I said its no more linear then any other SP game today in the FPS genera and the multi-player is a lot deeper then say CoD. Don't get me wrong the game is not revolutionary in any way. But its not shit ether. 

The sounds in the multiplayer are even better then BC2 so thats a major plus. Top that off with some very nice graphics and the game is IMO underated.

On a scale of 1 to 10 I would give it a 7.5.

The single can be beat in about 4 hours and I put around 16 hours into the multiplayer. So your looking at about 20 hours of entertainment more or less. Not bad for 30 bucks.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 1, 2011)

The Technology Behind Battlefield 3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 1, 2011)

FrostBite 2 picture from NVidia Tech document.







Holy F*ck!   Credit Jlippo@ NVNews forums.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 1, 2011)

erixx said:


> So if you pay the full MoH price JUST to have access to a b-e-t-a, wow... Better say to yourself "MoH" is Okay, lol



It's not like it's sixty bucks dude.


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's not like it's sixty bucks dude.



its still $40 though.... to play a game 2 months before it comes out(maybe) and then pay another $60+ for BF3...



now $40 for the TOR beta...


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 1, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> FrostBite 2 picture from NVidia Tech document.
> 
> http://i55.tinypic.com/140zv5y.jpg
> 
> Holy F*ck!   Credit Jlippo@ NVNews forums.



wth are the building made of.......mirrors!?!?!?! they reflect too much  I DONT LIKE IT....... STUPID CONSOLE PORT


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> wth are the building made of.......mirrors!?!?!?! they reflect too much  I DONT LIKE IT....... STUPID CONSOLE PORT



I would all this a classic troll. Word of advice. Next time mix it with some minor but debatable facts. This will get more people to bite and keep the mods off your back. However this is a textbook troll that would have worked a few years ago. Very vintage.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> FrostBite 2 picture from NVidia Tech document.
> 
> http://i55.tinypic.com/140zv5y.jpg
> 
> Holy F*ck!   Credit Jlippo@ NVNews forums.



That pic looks a bit fuzzy when you widen it, doesn't really show a much of the new engine, looks like a map i would play in Bad Company 2.

Hopefully they shows some in game action at GDC soon!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 1, 2011)

We're ALL waiting for details...


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> wth are the building made of.......mirrors!?!?!?! they reflect too much  I DONT LIKE IT....... STUPID CONSOLE PORT



There must be something wrong with your monitor or video card.. Or perhaps you have never seen real buildings before and live in some remote area. Either way, congratulations for having the internet.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> There must be something wrong with your monitor or video card.. Or perhaps you have never seen real buildings before and live in some remote area. Either way, congratulations for having the internet.



LOL!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> There must be something wrong with your monitor or video card.. Or perhaps you have never seen real buildings before and live in some remote area. Either way, congratulations for having the internet.



I lol'd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> There must be something wrong with your monitor or video card.. Or perhaps you have never seen real buildings before and live in some remote area. Either way, congratulations for having the internet.



If this wasn't too long it is def sig material


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

BF3 Demo off site from GDC just ended.  Pic

twitter.com/RollieThePollie: "BF3 goodness will be available at 8 am Sweden time (GMT+1) on Battlefield.com!"

RollieThePollie is a video editor for DICE. 
8 am Sweden time is apparently 2:00 AM EST.


----------



## caleb (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks GullyFoyle for your constant updates.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 2, 2011)

Please add me to the BF3 members list?

Also EPIC picture mailman!


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like we get some footage now.



looks pretty awesome considering it's shot using  "pre-alpha software"

looks like we got 16 days till the next installment.

also, I am sensing a hands down GOTY.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

There is a video interview on bf3.ea.com it's about sound. I would like to know, but I can't do Diagonal Reading with videos! I will  never lose 15 min just to maybe hear 1 deep sentence in the middel of a pool of PR BS.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> looks like we get some footage now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm fucked up, but i'm up!


----------



## caleb (Mar 2, 2011)

Think ill come in one of those movies.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

THEY UPLOADED NEW STUFF JUST A FEW SECONDS AGO ON GAMESPOT !!!

http://www.gamespot.com/events/gdc2011/index.html?category=latest&tag=filter_tabs;hightlights;recent


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

GDC 2011 BF3 trailer

http://www.gamespot.com/events/gdc2...01587&category=latest&tag=top_stories;title;2

Man, that's some massive recoil.....


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> THEY UPLOADED NEW STUFF JUST A FEW SECONDS AGO ON GAMESPOT !!!
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/events/gdc2011/index.html?category=latest&tag=filter_tabs;hightlights;recent



thanks, but it was posted on Battlefield.com over an hour ago.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> thanks, but it was posted on Battlefield.com over an hour ago.



I skipped College today just to get the first glimpse, it's 12:23 PM here....

I guess I was relaying too much on gamespot.....


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

nice vid... reminds me GRAW


----------



## caleb (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> it's 12:23 PM here....



26h/day ? leet!


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

caleb said:


> 26h/day ? leet!


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't know if it's posted already...nevertheless here it is..

Battlefield 3 Fault Line Series Episode 1: Bad Part of Town


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battlefield 3 rocks San Francisco -- Episode I of new gameplay video series live! 



> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Mar 01, 2011, 09:40AM
> 
> Hit the pic for "Bad Part of Town", Episode I in our new Battlefield 3 gameplay series "Fault Line"!
> ...



Youtube link for video


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2011)

Just watched new video, words cannot describe jizz everywhere


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Don't know if it's posted already...nevertheless here it is..
> 
> Battlefield 3 Fault Line Series Episode 1: Bad Part of Town



Still the idiots can't even type proper Arabic....they always put separate letters which are backward....they are willing pay millions and still can't fix this ?

For example look at 1:36 in the video, it's says EXIT on the door the Arabic translation should be "خروج" yet they wrote "جورخ".

Oh well, I think am gonna send my CV, I'll do it for them for free if they want.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm happy because the trailer was made on the Xbox 360 and it looked good, so we can expect some mind blowing graphics on the PC.

By the way...it looks like we will have yet another hard time hitting the targets just like in BF2. Hopefully this time we will see blood gushing from their heads instead of sand and dust if you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> *I'm happy because the trailer was made on the Xbox 360* and it looked good, so we can expect so mind blowing graphics on the PC.
> 
> By the way...it looks like we will have yet another hard time hitting the targets just like in BF2. Hopefully this time we will see blood gushing from their heads instead of sand and dust if you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i56.tinypic.com/27wtvuc.png



Hmmm...then why did Gamespot claim that it was made on Xbox 360....

Maybe it's like the console port Crysis 2 demo where it asks you to click START 

ok, I'm angry now, I want better graphics than this. I'm a graphics king ( as opposed to size Queens)


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> ok, I'm angry now, I want better graphics than this. I'm a graphics king ( as opposed to size Queens)



I think it looks fantastic, but then I don't really care about graphics. What was truly impressive was the animations.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

DICE is using ANT Technology which is used in Crysis 2, FIFA 11 and Medal of Honor.

I agree the player models and animations look great. definitely a highlight of the trailer.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> DICE is using ANT Technology which is used in Crysis 2, FIFA 11 and Medal of Honor.
> 
> I agree the player models and animations look great. definitely the highlight of the trailer.



The real question is, will we be able to do the same thing in MP ? I mean what's the purpose of dragging your dead teammate and exposing yourself to enemy fire if you can just sprint and revive him. 

I'm afraid that they are pre-rendered just for the SP.


----------



## caleb (Mar 2, 2011)

Dragging and then reviving would be cool but it looks like a single player pre rendered stuff. I don't think we will see such realism in MP action. Remember this is Battlefield not ArmA.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> ok, I'm angry now, I want better graphics than this. I'm a graphics king ( as opposed to size Queens)



Those graphics are as good if not better than anything on the market... Looks amazing, especially for being in Alpha.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 2, 2011)

Roll on the 16th!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

caleb said:


> Dragging and then reviving would be cool but it looks like a single player pre rendered stuff. I don't think we will see such realism in MP action. Remember this is Battlefield not ArmA.



I'm pretty sure dragging is going to be in multiplayer. I have a feeling paddles will be gone, and you will not be able to revive while being shot. So will have to drag teamate to cover and maybe bandage them up or something.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

IGN:  GDC: Battlefield 3 is Beautiful



> No more spin-offs. Finally, a true sequel.
> March 2, 2011
> by Charles Onyett
> 
> ...



==================================================

Ars Technica:  Battlefield 3 first footage: the humans move like humans



> By Ben Kuchera
> 
> EA's Battlefield 3 event was everything wonderfully terrible about being someone who writes about games. I waited in line, herded like a cow until I put on a name tag, was shown the open bar and was handed a piece of meat on a stick to eat until the game was shown. The crush of people was fantastic, EA seemed to have underestimated the amount of people who would be interested in the game. At one point they separated those who were press and those who weren't, those without a press badge were asked to leave the main floor, and they had to be content with a lesser seat while still enjoying the free drinks.
> 
> ...



==================================================

Mercury News:  Battlefield 3 raises the visual bar (quick thoughts)



> Posted by Gieson Cacho on March 2nd, 2011
> 
> I’m a little bleary-eyed after my first real day at GDC. Most of it was spent with Electronic Arts and their partners. The highlight of the night was this Battlefield 3 demo. Much has been made about the title ever since it graced the cover of Game Informer. The pictures looked too good to be true. There were some instances I wondered whether I was looking at a video game or real life.
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

Examiner.com:  GDC11: Battlefield 3 first-look preview



> March 2nd, 2011 2:33 am ET
> 
> On Tuesday night, Electronic Arts held a press event in San Francisco to officially unveil Battlefield 3, which is currently in development by DICE for the PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



==================================================

DigitalTrends.com:  Battlefield 3 first-look



> By: Ryan Fleming  - March 2, 2011
> Trailer: EA and DICE kicked off GDC with a bang and a boom, thanks to the first look at gameplay footage from the upcoming Battlefield 3.
> 
> When you get a group of video game journalists and industry insiders together, and you can make them all gasp in surprise at how awesome a particular game looks, you can pat yourself on the back, high-five your coworkers, and immediately ask your publisher for a raise. With the (possible) exception of the raise, that is exactly what happened tonight when DICE took the stage for an EA hosted event at Game Developers Conference, and showed off gameplay for the upcoming Battlefield 3.
> ...


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> We're ALL waiting for details...



Now I know what Germans think when they see that Hitler re-translated video....

Ignorance is a bless


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> According to Bach, dragging bodies will not be a feature in the multiplayer component



See...just as I thought, they were just trying to increase the hype with all that "ZOMG NEW ANIMATION" BS...it's all pre-rendered stuff for the SP...so, no door bashing and no special animation while jumping for a high place. 

I still can't wait to get my hands on this game but I don't like twisting the info just to generate  hype, we already had the "BE THE WEAPON" crap from Crysis 2


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 2, 2011)

right, just dont  just yet - i will openly admit i can't be bothered to read all the previous posts or search the rest of the net so simple question:

is this game single player FPS a-la bad company 2 and MOH or is it online mp only?

you can answer sensibly then you have permission to 






bad company 2 had the best single player campaign i ever did play


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> bad company 2 had the best single player campaign i ever did play



What have you played before at all, Dragon Age? LOL (No offence, from time to time I replay a BC2 SP mission, and no, it's not Oscar material, it's scripted all over, nice maps of course, not nothing but an evolved duck shooting range) 

Nevermind. Thanks for all the stuff to read guys! Looks like they are improving on all fronts... The decibel stuff makes sense. A shame no dragging injured in MP, because the Magic Wand, aka, defibrilater, etc. is not very serious, to say the least.

Cant wait for more.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2011)

The game looks awesome!!

Though i am looking for some multiplayer gameplay action.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> right, just dont  just yet - i will openly admit i can't be bothered to read all the previous posts or search the rest of the net so simple question:
> 
> is this game single player FPS a-la bad company 2 and MOH or is it online mp only?
> 
> ...



I don't get what you are implying.....back in the GameInformer mag  scans they were talking about the MP experience and in the same context talking about how you can drag your teammates into safety, that's what I call twisting the information.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 2, 2011)

> The best part of the demo was the fact that every control on-screen was a mouse, and we were told that the PC was the lead platform for the game. Seeing such a high-profile game shown to the press at an event on the PC is a rare thing these days, and it made me very, very happy.





> Anyway, I have no idea how this will run on a console. The game is reportedly coming out for Xbox 360 and PS3, but after watching the demo that ran off a gaming rig, I have my doubts. Maybe the PC is the only platform that can show off what Battlefield 3 can really do.



I was so excited, I started jumping in my chair


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

An option for consoles is what they did with BF1: same maps in 3 sizes: for 16, 32 or 64 players...

Or was it BF1942?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> is this game single player FPS a-la bad company 2 and MOH or is it online mp only?
> 
> bad company 2 had the best single player campaign i ever did play



Yes, BF3 will have Single Player, multiplayer, and co-op game modes.
The latest video shows some of the single player campaign.  YouTube.

Lazy ass.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

Be honest, how many times did you watch BF3 trailer ? Personally I think around 13 times now 

EDIT: make that 15...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 2, 2011)

Trailer looks awesome.  Can't wait for BF3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I don't get what you are implying.....back in the GameInformer mag  scans they were talking about the MP experience and in the same context talking about how you can drag your teammates into safety, that's what I call twisting the information.



Now Witcher you have to be fair man. Was it Gameinformer saying you could drag people to safety in the multi-player or was it DICE. Big difference.

As for getting the Arabic language correct in a game Ill agree with you. Its important. With that being said remember this is just an alpha build. A lot of the textures are not correct. Maybe that was just a filler.

There is a good chance Ill be part of the closed beta. If I am Ill make mention of the language thing. I promise. Just don't expect me to say anything until after the game is released.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 2, 2011)

*http://www.gametrailers.com/video/fault-line-battlefield-3/711134*

HOLY .... ! 


THIS EATS EVERY FPS GAME I EVER SEEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Every COD IS DEAD  !!! 

Game of the millennium not just for 2011 !!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> *http://www.gametrailers.com/video/fault-line-battlefield-3/711134*
> 
> HOLY .... !
> 
> ...



Nice of you to join us.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

some competition? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ81d8F28p8&hd=1

and:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwFERmOQyFE&hd=1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> some competition? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ81d8F28p8&hd=1
> 
> and:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwFERmOQyFE&hd=1



Apples and Oranges. BF3 is not ARMA. ARMA is a simulator. BF3 isn't. InnocentCriminal can vouch for this.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

I like'em all Mailman, so variety is good.

Of course, there's also


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> some competition? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ81d8F28p8&hd=1
> 
> and:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwFERmOQyFE&hd=1



lol .. competition? thats like saying a Toyota corolla could compete with a Bentley


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol .. competition? thats like saying a Toyota corolla could compete with a Bentley



Thats not true at all. ARMA is like a F1 and BF3 is like a pro street. Both are very fast and meant to race. But also very different and depends on taste.

Trust me you jump into ARMA and play like all other FPS you will be dead in seconds.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not true at all. ARMA is like a F1 and BF3 is like a pro street. Both are very fast and meant to race. But also very different and depends on taste.
> 
> *Trust me you jump into ARMA and play like all other FPS you will be dead in seconds.*



That's true. I love ArmA for it's immense tactics. Actually think I'll install 'em tonight.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

More or less... Or: Arma Type games (OFP, Ghost Recon, Arma) are like 007 coolness and Shoot'em ups (CoD, BF, MoH) are like hysterical ninjas. 

Then you have inbetweeners....

AND you have World War II Online.... The opposite to short matches: weeks long 1 worldwide match: also very tasty!


----------



## caleb (Mar 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm pretty sure dragging is going to be in multiplayer. I have a feeling paddles will be gone, and you will not be able to revive while being shot. So will have to drag teamate to cover and maybe bandage them up or something.


Right just like there wont be prone...


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Demize99: "Revealed today, the first BF3 kit! Look for more come friday! http://digs.by/g7dRcC"



haha  
do you think he could handle that rifle if he was to fire a shot?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Hmmm...then why did Gamespot claim that it was made on Xbox 360....
> 
> Maybe it's like the console port Crysis 2 demo where it asks you to click START
> 
> ok, I'm angry now, I want better graphics than this. I'm a graphics king ( as opposed to size Queens)



 "The PC version was beautiful even in its current pre-alpha state."


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2011)

New Teaser Trailer! here Kickass!


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> looks like we get some footage now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Witcher said:


> FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> THEY UPLOADED NEW STUFF JUST A FEW SECONDS AGO ON GAMESPOT !!!
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/events/gdc2011/index.html?category=latest&tag=filter_tabs;hightlights;recent





The Witcher said:


> GDC 2011 BF3 trailer
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/events/gdc2...01587&category=latest&tag=top_stories;title;2
> 
> Man, that's some massive recoil.....





alexsubri said:


> Don't know if it's posted already...nevertheless here it is..
> 
> Battlefield 3 Fault Line Series Episode 1: Bad Part of Town





Animalpak said:


> *http://www.gametrailers.com/video/fault-line-battlefield-3/711134*
> 
> HOLY .... !
> 
> ...





Mindweaver said:


> New Teaser Trailer! here Kickass!



it may have been mentioned...


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> it may have been mentioned...



 ahh sorry.. i was just excited and posted with out looking...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

PC Magazine.com:  Battlefield 3 Shakes Up the Shooter Genre



> March 2, 2011 11.06am
> By Natalie Shoemaker
> 
> In a private meeting behind closed curtains, I met with DICE executive producer Patrick Bach, who took me through a tour of duty in the single player with the new Battlefield crew. A fellow reporter from Joystiq piped up, saying that it was a bold move for EA to to show off the single player, considering in the past it has been the weakest part of the Battlefield Bad Company Series.
> ...



==================================================

PC Magazine.com:  Behind the Scenes with EA's Battlefield 3 and Frostbite 2 Engine



> March 2, 2011 09.00
> By Natalie Shoemaker
> 
> Behind closed curtains at an EA event a few weeks ago, I received the opportunity to view one of the most hyped games and game engines of 2011—Battlefield 3 and Frostbite 2. At the super secret demo I had the chance to preview a new age of macro and micro destruction, gameplay, and lighting and audio effects that can only be experienced in order to understand—all thanks to DICE's new Frostbite 2 engine.
> ...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG that is some sweet ass looking GFX, ima need to upgrade to Dx11 at Christmas.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

caleb said:


> Right just like there wont be prone...



Because that has everything to do with reviving... People been crying about point whoring Medics since the game came out, this would fix that. Also would fix stupid revives like in front of a tank.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I just pulled my dick off.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

GameSpot video interview with Patrick Bach


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 2, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Well fuck me...
> 
> 
> I think, no wait I KNOW that I will have to get this game, that has to be the most realistic I have ever seen. The way the soldiers move, sounds, everything. Pretty damn spot on.


Quote myself from another thread about the trailer


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Again, we are trying to build a more mature game, as in a game for grown up, rather than a game for 13 year-olds. So I'm OK with that.



ah, this is why I like DICE.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

One thing is clear: BF3 fans are serious.... Mother mia, what a documentation...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think I just pulled my dick off.



Agreed, that was Fap-Tastic action


----------



## cyriene (Mar 2, 2011)

New video looks great. Can't wait to see how this game plays.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2011)

just got a message from the sales rep at a large game hosting company who said they have not even received details about server requirements yet from the developers. i asked about server rental pricing and they can't come up with a price until they know the requirements. my guess is a 64 player server will be somewhere around $90/month


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> just got a message from the sales rep at a large game hosting company who said they have not even received details about server requirements yet from the developers. i asked about server rental pricing and they can't come up with a price until they know the requirements. my guess is a 64 player server will be somewhere around $90/month



Cool man! But lets not go down that road again. We have maybe 6 regulars.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Cool man! But lets not go down that road again. We have maybe 6 regulars.



I somewhat agree. we would keep it up for about a month, and then it would slide into disuse. better to just pubstomp everyone else s server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I somewhat agree. we would keep it up for about a month, and then it would slide into disuse. better to just pubstomp everyone else s server.



I loves me some stomping action


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2011)

our servers or not, im always down for Battlefield action


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2011)

I miss the days I could hook up a spare tower in my room as the server.

Edit: Hey just noticed on Amazon there is a release date of 12/31/11 listed.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2011)

Newegg lists a September 6th release date...


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 2, 2011)

Hopefully it isn't as disapointing as BC2 when it came out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Hopefully it isn't as disapointing as BC2 when it came out.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n20/chasenblues/gtfo4.jpg



It was buggy, 100-150 ping to nearby servers, a few exploits. But since this is next in line to BF2 I have high hopes. I was a massive BF2 player.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> It was buggy, 100-150 ping to nearby servers, a few exploits. But since this is next in line to BF2 I have high hopes. I was a massive BF2 player.



Thats a much better troll. See you mixed debatable facts. Your getting there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2011)

Dude you must be new here. What BF game hasn't been like that? Most AAA games have launch issues. Does it make it right or ok? No but it is the way it is. And they always fix it and make it better. They being DICE, at any rate.

Besides I can't even code a goddamn iPhone app so I'm not about to judge. And I definitely get my $50 worth and more out of their products. Maybe not just on Day 1.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dude you must be new here. What BF game hasn't been like that? Most AAA games have launch issues. Does it make it right or ok? No but it is the way it is. And they always fix it and make it better. They being DICE, at any rate.
> 
> Besides I can't even code a goddamn iPhone app so I'm not about to judge. And I definitely get my $50 worth and more out of their products. Maybe not just on Day 1.



Hes trollin man. Just take it for face value.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a much better troll. See you mixed debatable facts. Your getting there.



Now who's trolling?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> It was buggy, 100-150 ping to nearby servers, a few exploits. But since this is next in line to BF2 I have high hopes. I was a massive BF2 player.



Maybe for some, but most I know really only had flickering issues. I played in the PS3 beta, and the PC beta, and now have over 400 hours in MP alone, and I can only think of a hand full of times where I have had some serious connection problems. Infact, I mostly play on Euro servers.

As far as exploits, those havent been that bad either, especially when comparing to MW2 when it had no servers (not sure if it does now, but I thought so). 

Honestly, overall, most people I know have had not many issues, of course with millions of people playing and with so many different hardware setups, there are bound to be unlucky people.



l33tGaMeR said:


> Now who's trolling?



He's not trolling, he said your saying debatable facts, which, like I said above, most I know havent had any more issues than any other game that lands on the market.


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Newegg lists a September 6th release date...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 3, 2011)

GameSpot video interview with Patrick Bach
G4TV Adam Sessler interviews Patrick Bach
Off Duty Gamers breakdown of the latest trailer
Gametrailers.com -GDC 11: Next-Gen Experience Interview HD


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> GameSpot video interview with Patrick Bach
> G4TV Adam Sessler interviews Patrick Bach
> Off Duty Gamers breakdown of the latest trailer
> Gametrailers.com -GDC 11: Next-Gen Experience Interview HD



Jesus bro. All these websites, BF3 avatar. Jizzing over it much

I know its exciting, just slowwww downnnn


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Jesus bro. All these websites, BF3 avatar. Jizzing over it much
> 
> I know its exciting, just slowwww downnnn



stop trolling this thread. you dont need to be here.


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 3, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Jesus bro. All these websites, BF3 avatar. Jizzing over it much
> 
> I know its exciting, just slowwww downnnn



Atleast someone gives us info, instead of your useless blabbering.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 3, 2011)

G4TV:  Battlefield 3 Reactions from GDC 2011



> Posted Yesterday 6:05 AM - By Eric Eckstein
> 
> With the Battlefield 3 demo behind us, we're already seeing an outpouring of enthusiasm from fans of the game, so we decided to group together to share our own initial reactions to the Battlefield 3 preview that took place at GDC 2011. While you're only seeing the first part of the trailer, this is the full BF3 video breakdown from what we saw...and our ensuing comments:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2011)

Mailman definitely has no dick left.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Mailman definitely has no dick left.



I'm just fisting the hole now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2011)

That comment is so appropriate for your present avatar.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 3, 2011)

*Warning:  Don't believe everything you see on the Interwebs...*

twitter.com/danielsneed:  "RT @DICE_se: System requirements (minimum) #BF3 Windows Vista/7 C2D @ 2 Ghz Memory: 2 GB Video: 256 MB DirectX 10"
twitter.com/repi:  "@DanielSneed that @dice_se account is fake"

*Do believe this guy:*

twitter.com/themobsoftware: "@repi You mentioned that the demo was powered by the GTX 580 card. SLI (2 or 3)? Debating on which GPU to settle on come fall."
twitter.com/repi: "@themobsoftware only 1 geforce 580 card"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2011)

that's pretty good. looks like ill be buying a 580...


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that's pretty good. looks like ill be buying a 580...



in 6m when it comes out there will be a faster/cheaper card...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> in 6m when it comes out there will be a faster/cheaper card...



hrm, possibly. i stick with nvidia so i don't know there release schedule yet. i dont think they are planning anything big for the rest of the year. even so, the 580s themselves will be cheaper by the time the game comes out. that being said, dirt 3 comes out next month and ive been saving my pennies on either a 570 or a 580 for that game as well. so now, with the bf3 news, it looks like im getting a 580.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't miss this one.  Good stuff.  Battlefield 3 Eyes-on Impressions by d0n7bl1nk.


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2011)

:d


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep if NV drivers have any advantage in this game whatsoever Im switching over again for sure.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yep if NV drivers have any advantage in this game whatsoever Im switching over again for sure.



Doubtful, DICE doesn't seem to play favorites for Red or Green. A friend plays on med/high mixed with a tricore athlon at 1920x1080 in BC2, which is pretty darn good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Doubtful, DICE doesn't seem to play favorites for Red or Green. A friend plays on med/high mixed with a tricore athlon at 1920x1080 in BC2, which is pretty darn good.



I agree. I doubt this game is green or red. They used a 580 simply because its the fastest single card/GPU solution on the market.


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Don't miss this one.  Good stuff.  Battlefield 3 Eyes-on Impressions by d0n7bl1nk.



WTF? I see a guy playing BC2 (I have no sound at work) and from what I can tell he's hacking or the hit boxes are way off? How in the heck is he shooting people in the ass and killing them in one shot?


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. I doubt this game is green or red. They used a 580 simply because its the fastest single card/GPU solution on the market.



Hope not, I have 2x 6950's in xfire that need a work out.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> WTF? I see a guy playing BC2 (I have no sound at work) and from what I can tell he's hacking or the hit boxes are way off? How in the heck is he shooting people in the ass and killing them in one shot?



LOL, You'll have to watch it with sound when you get home.  Although the video shows him playing BFBC2, the whole time he is talking about his experiences at the GCD BF3 reveal event.
Is he playing on one of those Hardcore mode servers that have a minimap?  I dunno.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2011)

Agreed about DICE and "red and green" and if there is any difference one way or another it's probably not intentional in any way.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2011)

So is this game going to make full use of a nice rig or is it going to be a lame console port   Surely DICE will be thinking of the PC gamer with this title?


----------



## Frick (Mar 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> WTF? I see a guy playing BC2 (I have no sound at work) and from what I can tell he's hacking or the hit boxes are way off? How in the heck is he shooting people in the ass and killing them in one shot?



Asshot. They should totally add that in BF3, with that Quake-guy saying "asshot".


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 4, 2011)

Up here, anything shot in the ass (very poor job) is referred to as a "Texas heart shot."


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 4, 2011)

Frick said:


> Asshot. They should totally add that in BF3, with that Quake-guy saying "asshot".




I'm really glad they're not.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL, I want this game NOW!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> So is this game going to make full use of a nice rig or is it going to be a lame console port   Surely DICE will be thinking of the PC gamer with this title?



Welcome as you're obviously new here. Nope this game will be as PC-centric and PC-superior as anything we can hope for in this day and age starting with 64 players as opposed to 24 on consoles. Note I said _starting with_...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dont add Marineborn to the clubhouse, he's a noob.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2011)

you didnt even add me mailman the original battlefield player i was playing battlefields before the stupid fucking console made it popular, i date back to the testing of 1942, BOIZ!!! anyhow add me up, lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Defensive much?


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2011)

Add me also


----------



## cyriene (Mar 4, 2011)

I just pre-ordered from Amazon. Looks great, can't wait to play it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 4, 2011)

Off-screen recording of BF3 demo.  Watch it quick before it gets taken down!
Another source


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Off-screen recording of BF3 demo.  Watch it quick before it gets taken down!
> Another source



if your going to take a phone vid, pls brace your elbow/arm on something





not liking how fast everyone is running, but other than that it looks awesome....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 4, 2011)

Well that's part II sorted.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 4, 2011)

Techland interview with Patrcik Bach:  Battlefield 3' Producer: 'Controversy Is Not a Mature Way to Sell a Game'



> By Evan Narcisse on March 4, 2011
> 
> EA's hoping to storm to the top of the modern military FPS heap with Battlefield 3, ending Call of Duty's recent reign as the number one shooter franchise. The man leading the charge at the DICE development studio making the game is executive producer Patrick Bach. Bach's been at DICE for nine years and spoke with me about what DICE hopes to achieve with BF3, the tech powering it and how it won't be like other shooter games set in the present-day.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Off-screen recording of BF3 demo.  Watch it quick before it gets taken down!
> Another source



God dammit man you beat me to it  

You better be as good in playing BF3 as you are in reporting


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Up here, anything shot in the ass (very poor job) is referred to as a "Texas heart shot."



I take offence to that


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 5, 2011)

mirror.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChJnbQstAE4


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 5, 2011)

I frapsed it so if anyone wants the file send me a pm.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 5, 2011)

GameInformer - Talking Battlefield 3 Multiplayer



> by Matt Bertz on March 04, 2011 at 07:00 AM
> 
> Though we didn’t see any multiplayer in action during our cover story visit to DICE, that didn’t stop us from prying some revealing answers from executive producer Patrick Bach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen_ (Mar 6, 2011)

The maps for BF3 are looking better at least. 

I think Oasis CQ is the best map in BC2 from a design standpoint and hope the urban maps have even more non-destructible features (like retaining walls and barriers) with the destructible environment as a compliment to the base design. The trouble with BC2 map design is how quickly infantry combat bogs down because there's little tactical cover, and what cover there is often puts you in a easy spot to be spammed by grenades and rockets.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats what I like about BC2, cover is temporary. It really gets annoying when I play Arica or Oasis and all people want to do is hide in buildings and not cap flags, so I have to level every damn building on the map, because as soon as I drop one, they just move to another.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 6, 2011)

battlefield play4free beta code: 6BQY-TPRF-Y7UH-KNNU


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 6, 2011)

Call of Duty fan previews Battlefield 3 (Youtube)


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Call of Duty fan previews Battlefield 3 (Youtube)



I am glad he is willing to try it, but he has no clue what he is talking about. 

he put crysis 2 in the same category as BFBC2, MOH as well.

his controls aren't "tight" because he is on a console. 

he want's more run and gun than BFBC2, but that WAS the compromise for DICE I think.

I feel that if he played on PC he would have a totally different perspective.


crysis 2 is stratagy and realistic, I loled.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I am glad he is willing to try it, but he has no clue what he is talking about.
> 
> he put crysis 2 in the same category as BFBC2, MOH as well.
> 
> ...



I agree. The guy was obviously a console noob.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Like I say, 360's saving grace, and why BF3 still won't crush it is, the 360 is the target audience. But it is nice that this guy is for the most part receptive to BF3, and not like most CoD players I know.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not trying to exaggerate things but after playing pretty much all current FPS games out there, none of them give me the same feeling like BFBC2.

I can feel the weight of my body while running, the sluggish motion of pulling out of my secondary weapons, and the destructible environment that makes everything more realistic.

I hope BF3 will be the same... because MOH doesn't feel like BC2... it feels more like CoD.. :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm not trying to exaggerate things but after playing pretty much all current FPS games out there, none of them give me the same feeling like BFBC2.
> 
> I can feel the weight of my body while running, the sluggish motion of pulling out of my secondary weapons, and the destructible environment that makes everything more realistic.
> 
> I hope BF3 will be the same... because MOH doesn't feel like BC2... it feels more like CoD.. :/



MOH was supposed to feel that way. It was an answer to CoD and IMO was far better. However you gotta love the sound in MOH man. It was epic!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 8, 2011)

NowGamer.com - Battlefield 3: Eyes-On With DICE, Gameplay Details



> Steven Burns 11:14, Friday 4th March 2011
> 
> We get a lengthy hands-off session with Battlefield 3, discussing multiplayer, tech and Call Of Duty
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 8, 2011)

> The screen fades to black, before coming back up and depicting a group of soldiers sitting in the back of a troop transport. Johnny Cash’s sombre version of God’s Gonna Cut You Down belts out, which should tell you all you need to know about Battlefield 3’s darker narrative, before being interrupted by military jargon over the radio.



Did I just read Johnny Cash has music in this game? Is this game being crafted by God himself?


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did I just read Johnny Cash has music in this game? Is this game being crafted by God himself?



I think I will be skipping a semester of school for this...


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 9, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> I think I will be skipping a semester of school for this...



hell yeah!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

BF3 Single Player Preview.



> The ground shakes beneath my feet as an earthquake decimates the street before my eyes. It's jarring at first but I'm quick to remind myself, I'm not standing in the middle of the carnage but watching it play out on a monitor in front of me. The first in-game demo for Battlefield 3 from developer DICE has a few moments like this. So much happens in the ten (or so) minute demo that it's difficult to process how to even write about it.
> 
> Marines shoot insurgents known as the PLR. Cars and buildings are reduced to rubble. Mayhem finds a home in the near future world on the Iraq and Iran border. These are the core elements at play during the demo.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> I think I will be skipping a semester of school for this...



Hell yeah I'm gonna skip 3 months of work!1 Oh...wait...

Growing up sucks.


BF3 could technically do 256 players but...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 10, 2011)

Battlefield 3 At PAX East



> Wed, 09 Mar 2011 15:48
> 
> Are you going to PAX East this weekend? Want to be one of the first in the world to see the already critically acclaimed gameplay from Battlefield 3? Well guess what? If you’re a Gun Club member, you’ve got exclusive access!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hell yeah I'm gonna skip 3 months of work!1 Oh...wait...
> 
> Growing up sucks.
> 
> ...



I would like to try 256 or 128 just for fun


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 10, 2011)

But according to them it would be the exact opposite! 

Yeah it would be interesting to try out but I think I agree with the final decision.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> But according to them it would be the exact opposite!
> 
> Yeah it would be interesting to try out but I think I agree with the final decision.



They should at least offer it. I mean why not? It may not be fun to them but to other people it might be a blast. You could always reduce player count on the server side much like they do with tickets.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> But according to them it would be the exact opposite!
> 
> Yeah it would be interesting to try out but I think I agree with the final decision.





TheMailMan78 said:


> They should at least offer it. I mean why not? It may not be fun to them but to other people it might be a blast. You could always reduce player count on the server side much like they do with tickets.



I think It would be a good feature if they ever introduced mod tools (which is doubtful).

the fact is, even if it runs great, the servers people would try to run it on would not be able to cope with the load of that many players. I still have doubts that EA's back end will be able to handle the bandwidth on release.

also, I know BF3 maps are bigger, but imagine 256 players on oasis (in BC2), it would be standing room only.


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 10, 2011)

This game is going to be epic. Could I be added as a member of BF3 Clubhouse  I'm taking vacation when this hits stores.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 10, 2011)

Battlefield 3 supports 3D









> On March 10th, 2011 in News
> 
> At GDC, DICE have a number of technical presentations concerning their new Frostbite 2 engine, which powers Battlefield 3. One of the presentations, called “DirectX 11 Rendering in Battlefield 3″, goes into detail on the PC version of Battlefiled 3, and the DirectX 11 features it uses, such as Deferred Shading and SRAA antialiasing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 10, 2011)

> Battlefield 3 at Chicago Comic & Entertainment Expo
> 
> At the upcoming Chicago Comic & Entertainment Expo EA plans on showing off Battlefield 3 to the public. The EA booth will have a Battlefield Gaming Lounge showing "Battlefield 3 in demos". C2E2 is held March 18th - 20th.
> 
> To clarify, it says "demo". That does not mean hands-on. It could mean someone playing and showing the game to other people (hence demonstration). If this happens it would most likely be closed door sessions to prevent low quality shaky cam footage from leaking. It could also mean Battlefield 3 trailers playing on a TV.



Hmm not hands on but I still may have to go to this. Can PPSh some mofos in the next booth too apparently (Vietnam hand on demo)!


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 11, 2011)

Apparently Shop2net is getting a battlefield 3 Exclusive trailer next week just got a email soThought id post it up :


----------



## PhysXerror (Mar 12, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Apparently Shop2net is getting a battlefield 3 Exclusive trailer next week just got a email soThought id post it up :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110311/battlefield3.jpg



I could be wrong, but isnt there going to be an update this week anyway?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 13, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 supports 3D
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/battlefield3-3d.jpg



I'm not sure if that's in the game or not as it's not mentioned in the slide.  In any case SRAA would not be good news for ATI users, that's nvidia's implementation of MLAA.  So, I'm guessing that it's geared specifically for their microarchitecture.


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> But according to them it would be the exact opposite!
> 
> Yeah it would be interesting to try out but I think I agree with the final decision.





Black Haru said:


> I think It would be a good feature if they ever introduced mod tools (which is doubtful).
> 
> the fact is, even if it runs great, the servers people would try to run it on would not be able to cope with the load of that many players. I still have doubts that EA's back end will be able to handle the bandwidth on release.
> 
> also, I know BF3 maps are bigger, but imagine 256 players on oasis (in BC2), it would be standing room only.




ohhh... we could have more that 1 terrine/map type per map...


think oblivion/mmo sized maps..... 256 people, massive battles, jets+carriers, moving frontlines, etc


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 13, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> ohhh... we could have more that 1 terrine/map type per map...
> 
> 
> think oblivion/mmo sized maps..... 256 people, massive battles, jets+carriers, moving frontlines, etc



I think that's a bit much to expect here, but we can have high hopes for BF4 to be an epic open world FPS


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 13, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> think oblivion/mmo sized maps..... 256 people, massive battles, jets+carriers, moving frontlines, etc



Oblivion map honestly isn't that huge, yeah when your on foot or on horse, but by Humvee or Jet, I honestly don't think BF3's maps will be that much smaller, at least the ones with Jets.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 13, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> ohhh... we could have more that 1 terrine/map type per map...
> 
> 
> think oblivion/mmo sized maps..... 256 people, massive battles, jets+carriers, moving frontlines, etc



 yeah think of all the H-MO recon and snipers that would just sit there so.234 recon and yeah fun....look at heavy metal. not played right half the time cause its big


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 14, 2011)

did you guys ever play BF2?
there's just no comparison.


BattleCorridor vs BattleField


which do you think is bigger?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 14, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> yeah think of all the H-MO recon and snipers that would just sit there so.234 recon and yeah fun....look at heavy metal. not played right half the time cause its big



thats design, not size. heavy metal is a long thing map surrounded by mountains. it's big, but linear and predictable.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 14, 2011)

Very true.  I logged a buttload of hours in BF2, and snipers were never the cock bites that I scream about in BC2.  Even in really large maps, like Dragon Valley, they weren't ever an issue.  Also, when spawning on green, a lot of the time the SL would say stuff like, "need engineer or medic."  I don't ever recall hearing a SL say "I need a sniper to leave the squad and sit miles from everone else and take pot shots."  Sure, there were lone wolf snipers, but when everyone can prone, it's easy to combat them.  Hell, a steady trigger on my trusty L85 was damn near as effective.

I can't wait for some huge map goodness.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 14, 2011)

I am not sold yet.


----------



## caleb (Mar 14, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> did you guys ever play BF2?
> there's just no comparison.
> 
> 
> BattleCorridor vs BattleField


Well said


----------



## erixx (Mar 14, 2011)

hehe When the game actually comes out next winter this thread with be well beyond 100 pages of what ifs and what nots... UNLESS A BETA COMES OUR WAY


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

add me please


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 14, 2011)

That it, I'm copyrighting my Battlecorridor!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2011)

I just watched part II of the Fault-line video(s).

Looks like an epic SP - cock on!


----------



## caleb (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it normal that when you preorder at EA Store the cash get's first blocked for two weeks on your account for some preauthorization and then its unlocked again ? They told me they will charge me when the game gets shipped. Any1 can confirm if thats really the way it works?


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That it, I'm copyrighting my Battlecorridor!



too late...



InnocentCriminal said:


> I just watched part II of the Fault-line video(s).
> 
> Looks like an epic SP - cock on!



A: my ears hurt after watching that
B: ****** noob snipers need to learn 2 shoot...


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 16, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I just watched part II of the Fault-line video(s).
> 
> Looks like an epic SP - cock on!



Poor sniper, they misunderstood his intentions, he was just trying to decorate the roof. I mean he didn't even shoot them when they crouched and all of their heads were exposed.

Anyway, I think that they based this scene on a true story about the famous Baghdad sniper.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Poor sniper, they misunderstood his intentions, he was just trying to decorate the roof. I mean he didn't even shoot them when they crouched and all of their heads were exposed.
> 
> Anyway, I think that they based this scene on a true story about the famous Baghdad sniper.



famous? he couldnt hit the side of a big red barn!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I just watched part II of the Fault-line video(s).
> 
> Looks like an epic SP - cock on!



Im sorry but you don't high crawl with just your elbows, you crawl with your rifle in top of your elbow, you would have some F'd up elbows if you crawled like that all the time.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im sorry but you don't high crawl with just your elbows, you crawl with your rifle in top of your elbow and use alot of your hands, you would have some F'd up elbows if you crawled like that all the time



Umm... ok. Why you tellin' me?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Umm... ok. Why you tellin' me?



Im not telling u anything, just commenting on the video

This is kinda short video of crawling. Its not that they did a bad job, its just that it looks like fake crawling but its in alpha stage so maybe the finish product will be diffrent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdZQhKWR5vM


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im sorry but you don't high crawl with just your elbows, you crawl with your rifle in top of your elbow, you would have some F'd up elbows if you crawled like that all the time.



It's a game made by geeks not combat vets chill.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> It's a game made by geeks not combat vets chill.



True, im getting worked up LOL


----------



## erixx (Mar 16, 2011)

video 4: nice scripted sequence for a non SP game that we will not taste like that in MP or even SP as it is alpha and who knows. but DICE knows how to give that cinematic feeling no other studio can!! De wind, dust, colours, sounds and lighting... hats off!


----------



## erixx (Mar 16, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> famous? he couldnt hit the side of a big red barn!



maybe, but the Iraqi resistence youtubed a video of sniper kills.... terrible.... I also think much of these game previews are based on footage from that period.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2011)

erixx said:


> maybe, but the Iraqi resistence youtubed a video of sniper kills.... terrible.... I also think much of these game previews are based on footage from that period.



So if that sniper is dead now he wasn't that good was he? 



erixx said:


> video 4: nice scripted sequence for a non SP game that we will not taste like that in MP or even SP as it is alpha and who knows. but DICE knows how to give that cinematic feeling no other studio can!! De wind, dust, colours, sounds and lighting... hats off!



That is from the single player. BF3 has a single player.


----------



## caleb (Mar 17, 2011)

Would be cool if they made some single player campaigns based on Hurt Locker or similar


----------



## erixx (Mar 17, 2011)

THAT'S THE WHOLE ISSUE M8! 

This just like pr0n: STORIELINES, there ARE storielines, tons of storielines.... But they are just too lazy to think!!!


----------



## KashunatoR (Mar 17, 2011)

we need multiplayer footage already. i now regret not buying medal of honor. i wish i had access to the bf3 beta


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 17, 2011)

guys did anyone thing for something far, i mean we make a good team and took part in big championship just like ESL.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Mar 17, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> we need multiplayer footage already.



Ya man!Thats what Im waiting for too..


----------



## caleb (Mar 17, 2011)

This game has one more potential that I think EA will miss. Some SDK for scripting single player /coop scenarios. I remember The original Operation Flashpoint had some totally ownage fan made scenarios.
Yes I Know they wont be releasing SDK for the engine but they could write an app for making such scenarios.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that frostbite 2 is going to blow us away - literally. truly epic looking.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope we get some mod tools.
that's one thing that made BF what it is!


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that BF3 graphics are similar to Mirror's Edge graphics, except for the lighting. The geometry and the buildings looks exact, at least for me.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that BF3 graphics are similar to Mirror's Edge graphics, except for the lighting. The geometry and the buildings looks exact, at least for me.



You're not, it makes sense considering DICE made Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just refunded one of my 6950's since it was too powerful, alot of performance and money going to waste. I hope that 1x6950 will be able to run Frostbite 2 engine near 60 fps at max although I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah. One 6950/6970, 570/580 is more than enough for today. I'll debate adding a 2nd 6970 at the end of the year. Or when bf3 rolls out.


----------



## KashunatoR (Mar 18, 2011)

the demo we talk about is run with a gtx 580, so i don't think an hd 6950 is enough to play maxxed out at fullhd resolution


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> the demo we say is ran with a gtx 580, so i don't think an hd 6950 is enough to play maxxed out at fullhd resolution



Surely it depends on the rest of the rig's specification. I think a 6950 will be powerful enough to get playable frame rates.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 19, 2011)

i want a 6950


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 19, 2011)

Balls.  I was hoping for some eye candy with my 5870.  Looks to be a good excuse to upgrade.


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 19, 2011)

hahaha this is the game I will replace my 4850 for I want to run everything maxed at 1080p NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Balls.  I was hoping for some eye candy with my 5870.  Looks to be a good excuse to upgrade.



You'll be fine with a 5870. The game isn't even in alpha stage. It makes sense it would take a 580 to push it right now. Just remember that in playability the 580 isn't that much better then a 5870. Its not like you can see the difference between 120 fps vs 100 fps.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 19, 2011)

This game is more than enuff reason to upgrade come Fall/Christmas time.  Im thinking dual 6870s for this game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2011)

Guys don't forget about 6850/70 Crossfire! I got a $300 solution here that at worst rivals 580 performance due to the great scaling on 6000 series. Drivers are better since this review too.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2011)

*Upgrade*

I may have to get a crossfire MB and another 6870 for this game. I'll wait and see how the beta does on my current rig. Anyone know when that is going to be released ?


----------



## caleb (Mar 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The game isn't even in alpha stage.....



How do you know ? Source ?



TheMailMan78 said:


> the 580 isn't that much better then a 5870


Th*a*n


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2011)

caleb said:


> How do you know ? Source ?



I can't post my source. Sorry. I will say the alpha stage will be VERY short.

Anyway here is some sweetness....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2011)

We love sweetness.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

Well there goes my hopes of building a cheap, but decent rig just for this beauty


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Why?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Why?



Cos all you guys talking about how this will be a system killer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cos all you guys talking about how this will be a system killer



It will be. But not as bad as some think.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cos all you guys talking about how this will be a system killer



It shouldn't run to bad on a decent system, i bet you can build a system with a GTX 560ti and an overclocked Phenom II and get good results in BF3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It shouldn't run to bad on a decent system, i bet you can build a system with a GTX 560ti and an overclocked Phenom II and get good results in BF3.



This is what I was thinking:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 3.1GHz (hopefully unlocked to X4)
MoBo: MSI 880GM-E41 880G
RAM: G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600mhz Ripjaws CL9 (9-9-9-24) 
GPU: PowerColor HD 6850 1GB
PSU: OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W 
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3 1TB
HSF: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro rev 2
Case: Coolermaster Elite 342 Black Micro ATX 

+

Monitor: Benq G2222HDL LCD LED 21.5" (@ 1920 x 1080)

Total: £545.06 (I already have mouse, keyboard, DVDRW etc)

Or, remove the 6850 and replace it with: PowerColor HD 6950 2GB (new total = £620.06)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cos all you guys talking about how this will be a system killer



Im not getting that impression so much. Not like Crysis or even Oblivion at the time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> This is what I was thinking:
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 3/1GHz (hopefully unlocked to X4)
> MoBo: MSI 880GM-E41 880G
> ...



No your gonna need a quad core man. BC2 already performs better with a quad. This is going to be much worse without one. As for the GPU I would go for the 6950. My 5850 can get a lil sluggish on BC2 so to be safe I would hit the 6950. As for the prices you should hit up one of us in the States. We get stuff alot cheaper then you can.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No your gonna need a quad core man. BC2 already performs better with a quad. This is going to be much worse without one. As for the GPU I would go for the 6950. My 5850 can get a lil sluggish on BC2 so to be safe I would hit the 6950. As for the prices you should hit up one of us in the States. We get stuff alot cheaper then you can.



As long as you don't put the value on the box when you send it. Else we get raped £50 import duty.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 24, 2011)

anything new about the game come out lately?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No your gonna need a quad core man. BC2 already performs better with a quad. This is going to be much worse without one. As for the GPU I would go for the 6950. My 5850 can get a lil sluggish on BC2 so to be safe I would hit the 6950. As for the prices you should hit up one of us in the States. We get stuff alot cheaper then you can.



So it will be no good going for a dual and hoping the 2 other cores unlock?  Best to go for an out of the box quad?  Good idea about the 6950 

I need to get a PC back badly


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> So it will be no good going for a dual and hoping the 2 other cores unlock?  Best to go for an out of the box quad?  Good idea about the 6950
> 
> I need to get a PC back badly



Dont bother with unlocking CPU's. I think I was the first to unlock one on TPU back with the 720 X3. There is a reason the other cores are locked. You are better with a quad out of the box. Hell with the prices the way they are you might find a good deal on a 1055 which is a great CPU!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am with Mailman.  A brand new AMD Quad is $99 to $160 right now.  And if you got the extra cash, you can get a 1090T for $200.

No need in risking not unlocking the other cores, or unlocking them on to find it will not even run at the original stock.


----------



## stefanels (Mar 25, 2011)

My girlfriends rig has the Phenom II X2 555 BE and it's unlocked to a fully functionable quad core, even hit the 3.8Ghz freq without any problems at all... and it was only 80 Euros (like 105 USD)... for our part of Europe this price it's very cheap...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> anything new about the game come out lately?



Update from booth at C2E2 (Comic and Entertainment Expo here in Chicago). Scaled down maps on consoles! 

http://cerfy.net/2011/03/22/c2e2-battlefield-3-exclusive-news/


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 25, 2011)

this game is going to SUCK, I am never going to buy from DICE again!

I joke. but I figure the thread needed at least one hate post just for street cred.


----------



## caleb (Mar 25, 2011)

The i7 860 s1156 is really tempting with its 8 threads....
Somebody could post some BC2 results running on 4 and 8 threads.



TheMailMan78 said:


> then


2x on th*a*n  ^^


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I'm curious about any effect HT may have as well in BC2 and going forward. I have heard claims it does but I too need a better source or to see it for myself. A quad definitely helps over a dualie but that's old news.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I'm curious about any effect HT may have as well in BC2 and going forward. I have heard claims it does but I too need a better source or to see it for myself. A quad definitely helps over a dualie but that's old news.



Well my 6 core is faster then my 4 core without a doubt on BC2.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well my 6 core is faster then my 4 core without a doubt on BC2.



Xeon=dog tags


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 27, 2011)

BF3 Featured in PC Gamer UK



> by Ennui on March 27, 2011 in Battlefield 3, DICE, Media, News, PC
> 
> As we reported earlier, the April issue of PC Gamer UK features an extensive Battlefield 3 cover story, proclaiming that “the saviour of shooters is here”.  This issue is currently available in stores.  We got our hands on a copy and are here to give you a rundown of the article and what new information we could glean from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 27, 2011)

Official Playstation Magazine UK Article



> Tuesday, 22 March, 2011 at 10:45 PST | ^Scott^
> Gamenyusu posted the two pages from Official Playstation Magazine UK, which talks about Battlefield 3. We posted a small part of this interview last week, which stated 3D and Playstation Move support might be coming to Battlefield 3. There are a few other interesting facts such as the earthquake scene consisting of 400 parts.
> 
> Summary:
> ...


----------



## PhysXerror (Mar 27, 2011)

"Thanks to FIFA's animation engine, diving becomes common among the infantry" I hope they work out someway to stop dolphin diving


----------



## erixx (Mar 27, 2011)

Easy, all they need is to include a swimming pool simulator


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah Mr. Foyle is back. Whew I was getting a bit concerned!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 27, 2011)

BASHandSlash.com - BASH 180: Platform Specialist Christina Coffin



> This week, as part of BASHandSlash.com's special series on Battlefield 3 and its developers, we welcome Platform Specialist, Frostbite Engine coder, the award winning, Christina Ann Coffin.
> 
> With her on the program is Battlefied's Community Manager, Daniel, aka "Zh1nt0".
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah Mr. Foyle is back. Whew I was getting a bit concerned!



I had some medical issues for a few weeks.  Luckily, I didn't miss much except the second fault line video, which I knew exactly when it was coming out but didn't see until a week after release.

It's nice to be missed .


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 28, 2011)

games.on.net video interview with Karl Magnus Troedsson


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Scrizz (Mar 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHA, can't wait!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 28, 2011)

Add me to the official List!! Gametag: Death_Incarnate


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 29, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - PC Gamer US (Scans)


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well my 6 core is faster then my 4 core without a doubt on BC2.



I wonder if they will come out with a cheaper non-phenom version at some point? I'm hoping
if BF3 needs more resource then I currently have I can just upgrade the Processor and add
four more gigs of ram and get by. I really don't want to buy a $500 video card.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 29, 2011)

hahaha gratz to TheMailMan

xD

just had to


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 29, 2011)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "New BF3 gameplay trailer featuring large-scale firefights tomorrow! Head to www.battlefield.com at 1200PM GMT for the world premiere. #BF3"

(8 am EST)


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2011)

NEW TRAILER OUT watching now http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/faultline-episode-3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a link for people on YouTube:

Battlefield 3 Fault Line Episode III: Get that Wire Cut

Next video:  Full 12 minute reveal April 17th


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

uhhh. let me it? dam you?
Pre ordered 

wow... that footage is pretty damn good


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2011)

this reminds me I have it preordered LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ill be updating everything soon.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 30, 2011)

Off Duty Gamers analysis of Fault Line Episode III video


----------



## newbsandwich (Mar 30, 2011)

Before, all i cared about BF3 was the multiplayer.  I have been looking forward to all these video updates just to see the game engine in effect, and haven't really cared that there is a single player.  But now with each episode, I actually want to play the single player, and see the story!  Keep it coming Dice!  (but hurry up with the PC MP info/video)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 30, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Trailer 3 Wallpapers by EvilViking13


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 30, 2011)

why isn't it April 17th yet? (thats the day I finish ABATE btw)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Before, all i cared about BF3 was the multiplayer.  I have been looking forward to all these video updates just to see the game engine in effect, and haven't really cared that there is a single player.  But now with each episode, I actually want to play the single player, and see the story!  Keep it coming Dice!  (but hurry up with the PC MP info/video)



Agreed. And SP is great for those times when you do feel like playing a shooter but aren't quite up to the high adrenaline competition of multiplayer. Used to be when I was too drunk now mainly when too tired or otherwise relaxed.  Why I got into RPGs but have to be in a particular mood for those as well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Agreed. And SP is great for those times when you do feel like playing a shooter but aren't quite up to the high adrenaline competition of multiplayer. Used to be when I was too drunk now mainly when too tired or otherwise relaxed.  Why I got into RPGs but have to be in a particular mood for those as well.



That's what I bought MOH for.. that and BF3 beta.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

i pred moh... does that mean i get bf3 beta?  is it gunclub or whatever?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i pred moh... does that mean i get bf3 beta?  is it gunclub or whatever?



I dont know if it's a gunclub thing but if you own MOH you should be included in the BF3 beta especially if you preordered.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 30, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> why isn't it April 17th yet? (thats the day I finish ABATE btw)



Why April 17?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 30, 2011)

Must...have...now...uhhhhh...

Oh yeah, that JUST happened.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just ordered this....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2011)

Steam never got back to me about whether I can still get access to beta with MOH purchase now. I know I should just buy it anyway...goddamnit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Steam never got back to me about whether I can still get access to beta with MOH purchase now. I know I should just buy it anyway...goddamnit.



Its on the steam page man. BUY IT!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have a ton of confidence in that being current. And maybe Steam Support hasn't responded cause they aren't sure. I guess I'm being kind of a bitch about it as I can barely bring myself to pay $30 for a beta which is why I'm buying MOH and then to not get access to said beta to boot would be _so_ shitty!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2011)

12 hour long SP campaign 

http://www.next-gen.biz/news/report-battlefield-3-campaign-lasts-12-hours


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 31, 2011)

Add me. I can't believe I just noticed this club on here :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Trailer looks great, guns sound even better than BC2, and I like the new Red Dot, I might actually use it this time.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 1, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Second DLC announced - Tortuga Pirates

90% chance this is an April Fools joke...



> Battlefield 3 - EA Pressemitteilung - Tortuga Pirates:
> "BATTLEFIELD 3 - TORTUGA PIRATES BRINGS THE OLD DAYS OF PIRACY BACK AND ON SCREEN
> DICE Announces Second DLC For The Most Anticipated Game Of 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 Second DLC announced - Tortuga Pirates
> 
> 90% chance this is an April Fools joke...



Joke or not that sounds fun.


----------



## caleb (Apr 1, 2011)

> Joke or not that sounds fun.


Yep 
I instantly imagined crazy pirate music and mass destruction all around me. fun fun fun!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 1, 2011)

Battlfield 3 Released date:  Nov 2, 2011?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 1, 2011)

If it really is November 2nd, they should wait until the 11th - Armistice Day (Veteran's Day) - especially since this year it would be 11/11/11


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes veterans day will be nice!.

I want to go to Arlington cemetery one year on veterans day!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 1, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> If it really is November 2nd, they should wait until the 11th - Armistice Day (Veteran's Day) - especially since this year it would be 11/11/11



bad Idea to coincide the release date with one of a similarly large title (Skyrim) even if they are in different genres.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes veterans day will be nice!.
> 
> I want to go to Arlington cemetery one year on veterans day!



Don't step on any of my family please.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 2, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> bad Idea to coincide the release date with one of a similarly large title (Skyrim) even if they are in different genres.



meh, only 1 midnight trip to walmart then...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 4, 2011)

Most sandbox games are 'boring, hard to get into' says Battlefield 3 dev



> DICE: “Most Sandbox Games Are Boring”
> By Nathan Brown - April 4, 2011
> 
> *Battlefield 3’s campaign to be more tightly scripted than DICE's open Bad Company titles, says Patrick Bach.*
> ...




EA deploys Battlefield 3 box art -- PlayStation Universe or Battlefield 3: This is what the box looks like


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Two sources for each story.  Good luck accessing these from your work site...
> 
> Most sandbox games are 'boring, hard to get into' says Battlefield 3 dev or Most sandbox games are 'boring, hard to get into' says Battlefield 3 dev
> 
> EA deploys Battlefield 3 box art -- PlayStation Universe or Battlefield 3: This is what the box looks like



Who gives a sh!t about Singleplayer anyway 

As far as I see it, it's just a bonus, I suspect that more than half the players won't even play it until the MP starts to get boring. It's been a very long time since I player CoD singleplayer, I used to buy CoD games just for the MP.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 4, 2011)

just pre-order from work. COME AT ME BRO it better have jets and a bigger friends list or I'm a be raged.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Who gives a sh!t about Singleplayer anyway
> 
> As far as I see it, it's just a bonus, I suspect that more than half the players won't even play it until the MP starts to get boring. It's been a very long time since I player CoD singleplayer, I used to buy CoD games just for the MP.



Up until now I'd agree. This SP campaign looks pretty sweet, though.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 4, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Who gives a sh!t about Singleplayer anyway
> 
> As far as I see it, it's just a bonus, I suspect that more than half the players won't even play it until the MP starts to get boring. It's been a very long time since I player CoD singleplayer, I used to buy CoD games just for the MP.



twitter.com/TanteEmma:  "German gamestar magazine with poll about #bf3 singleplayer: Over 40 % won't buy the game without SP campaign. Umfragen - Gamestar.de







40.6% - I think very well. Without a single player campaign, I would not buy it.
39.8% - A solo mode is good, but not important for my purchase decision.
7.7 % - I think not so good. Hopefully it will not save at the Play mode.
6.4% -- Bad decision. The multiplayer mode is the core of Battlefield. Everything else is useless.
5.4% --The Battlefield series does not interest me - whether with or without solo campaign.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/TanteEmma:  "German gamestar magazine with poll about #bf3 singleplayer: Over 40 % won't buy the game without SP campaign. Umfragen - Gamestar.de



i'd prob agree with that I would be hesitant to buy without a sp jst in case the nets are down


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 4, 2011)

Is anyone updating the front page of the club? I still don't see my name and many others who wanted to join. ^_^


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 5, 2011)

Battlefield 3 to get Dr. Pepper DLC



> PRIZES:
> 
> Unique Downloadable Content (DLC) for applicable EA games (games subject to change):
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 5, 2011)

Bach Says Battlefield 3 is Short but Sweet; Multiplayer to Drive us 'Crazy'



> EA and DICE know they've got an opportunity to do something special with Battlefield 3 -- perhaps even unseat the monolithic and genre-defining Call of Duty franchise. As such, information about the game's various modes of play and what we can expect have been tightly controlled.
> 
> It seems the developer and publisher are content to let in-game footage do most of the talking, giving gamers just a glimpse into what appears to be another level of graphical quality, bringing extreme realism to FPS gaming. But, are amazing graphics enough? According to Executive Producer at DICE Patrick Bach's interview with Meristation, the answer is no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2011)

Crazy's good! Crazy's good!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 6, 2011)

Riccitiello: Battlefield 3, Call of Duty To Spend Hundreds Of Millions On Ad Battle



> by Kyle Orland
> 
> April 6, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 6, 2011)

EA CEO: Battlefield 3 Coming In November, Designed to Take Down Call of Duty



> By Mike Sharkey | Apr 6, 2011
> 
> Making like Lee Marvin in Delta Force ("It's a go, take 'em down!), Electronic Arts CEO John Riccitiello said today that Battlefield 3 has been designed with a clear goal in mind: to go toe-to-toe with Activision's FPS juggernaut and take down Call of Duty.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/TanteEmma:  "German gamestar magazine with poll about #bf3 singleplayer: Over 40 % won't buy the game without SP campaign. Umfragen - Gamestar.de
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/railo-context/graph.cfm?img=c98f7418ece475e8f686de66340c0e7c&type=x-png
> 
> ...



I call BS on that poll. I mean wtf, only 6.4% out of 9700 voters said that they would buy the game even if it didn't have singleplayer. I bet on my life that most of these 40.6% voters would buy the even it it didn't have a singleplayer. Like I said before, the SP is just a bonus in Battlefield games, it won't be THAT nice to exclude the SP out of the game but that's still not a valid reason to skip a will-be the best FPS MP to date.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 6, 2011)

Add me to the club TMM please, i WILL be getting this.

Tigger


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 7, 2011)

Upcoming Podcast Guest: Daniel “zh1nt0? Matros!

See the link to submit your questions, and see a bunch of early responses already posted by Zh1nt0.

==================================================

Apparently there was a PR event in London and someone who was there says there's more BF3 news tomorrow?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 7, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I call BS on that poll. I mean wtf, only 6.4% out of 9700 voters said that they would buy the game even if it didn't have singleplayer. I bet on my life that most of these 40.6% voters would buy the even it it didn't have a singleplayer. Like I said before, the SP is just a bonus in Battlefield games, it won't be THAT nice to exclude the SP out of the game but that's still not a valid reason to skip a will-be the best FPS MP to date.



seriously I rarely ever play single player nowadays.


I'm getting the game for the MP, I mean that's what's played the most.
The campaign might be 8-12 hours long, but how many will spend at least 500 hours in MP?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> seriously I rarely ever play single player nowadays.
> 
> 
> I'm getting the game for the MP, I mean that's what's played the most.
> The campaign might be 8-12 hours long, but how many will spend at least 500 hours in MP?



Said the guy who's still level 30 .


----------



## sapetto (Apr 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Said the guy who's still level 30 .


lol


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2011)

I really hope this game doesn't come out a lot like Medal of Honor. I just bought it and I completely hate the game. Basically ruined my love for the Medal of Honor series. If they put Bad Company 2 and Medal of Honor together I hope it is more like Bad Company 2...

I am going to pre-order it, and pray that it is awesome.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 7, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I really hope this game doesn't come out a lot like Medal of Honor. I just bought it and I completely hate the game. Basically ruined my love for the Medal of Honor series. If they put Bad Company 2 and Medal of Honor together I hope it is more like Bad Company 2...I am going to pre-order it, and pray that it is awesome.



Really, I love BFBC2 , but I enjoy MOH once in awhile too. Good graphic's , sound, 
game play is OK. I like it more then Black Op's.Map's are a little small and not enough vehicles. I enjoyed the SP too. I wouldn't buy Homefront if I were you though. If you don't like MOH you would probably really hate HF.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I really hope this game doesn't come out a lot like Medal of Honor. I just bought it and I completely hate the game.



Where did you buy it? I can't get a straight answer from EA or Steam support as to whether I can still get a BF3 beta key.


----------



## erixx (Apr 7, 2011)

it says clearly you get a key on the steam MOH shop page, but is this beta running now of in the future....?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> it says clearly you get a key on the steam MOH shop page, but is this beta running now of in the future....?



If there was a beta for BF3 running now, I would have told you about it!

==================================================

There is a story running around the internets about a %40 off sale on all shooter titles at the EA store, starting tomorrow, and that Battlefield 3 will be included.

I HIGHLY doubt this, but, keep your eyes open and if it happpens, jump on it!



> *Friday April 8 - Sunday April 10 - 40% OFF ALL SHOOTER GAMES (PCDD ONLY)*
> Titles Include: Mass Effect™, Dead Space™, Mercenaries 2: World in Flames™, Crysis Warhead®, The Saboteur™, Mass Effect™ 2, Mass Effect™ Pinnacle Station, Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2, Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2 Digital Deluxe Edition, Mass Effect™ 2 Digital Deluxe Edition, Medal of Honor™, Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2: Vietnam, Medal of Honor™ Hot Zone Map Pack, *Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition*, Counter-Strike™: Source™, Counter-Strike™ 1: Anthology, Battlefield 2™, Crysis®, Medal of Honor Airborne™, Battlefield 2™: Complete Collection, The Orange Box, Battlefield 2142™ Deluxe Edition, Half-Life 2: Episode Pack


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 7, 2011)

this game is getting more awesome the more i hear and see it....but you know EA will be waiting do screw us over somehow,you just know it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2011)

Aw man if I could have gotten my pre-order for 40% cheaper tomorrow that'll be kind of a bummer. And I got my eye on this for MOH I suppose but that's probably not Limited Edition blah blah meh.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> it says clearly you get a key on the steam MOH shop page, but is this beta running now of in the future....?


 The beta is in the future. Its not right now. It MIGHT be in alpha by now. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw man if I could have gotten my pre-order for 40% cheaper tomorrow that'll be kind of a bummer. And I got my eye on this for MOH I suppose but that's probably not Limited Edition blah blah meh.


 Again you better buy MOH before they remove that offer off Steam man.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah yeah I know but FML do you know what an giant ASS I am going to feel like if I buy it and can't get in the beta? 

By the way where is that spelled out exactly? I have seen in the past but now can't find:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/47790


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 7, 2011)

Mailman can i join the team? I'm a big battlefield fan! I got them all!  I can't wait for BF:3!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah yeah I know but FML do you know what an giant ASS I am going to feel like if I buy it and can't get in the beta?
> 
> By the way where is that spelled out exactly? I have seen in the past but now can't find:
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/47790





> Get access to the Battlefield 3 beta!
> Owners of Medal of Honor will also receive an invitation to the beta for another highly-anticipated EA shooter, Battlefield 3™. Battlefield 3 is the latest entry in the award-winning shooter franchise from DICE in Stockholm, Sweden.



On the link you posted.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2011)

First page updated.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> There is a story running around the internets about a %40 off sale on all shooter titles at the EA store, starting tomorrow, and that Battlefield 3 will be included.
> 
> I HIGHLY doubt this, but, keep your eyes open and if it happpens, jump on it!



Battlefield 3 LE removed from the list of games on sale.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 LE removed from the list of games on sale.



I understand that EA want to get as much pre-order revenue as possible but now that they have several trailers and a good amount of info out they should have steam pre-orders. if they want even a prayer at beating out COD sales they are going to have to cater to steam. I don't buy games unless they are on steam. period.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah they had a 20% off shooter sale 2 weeks ago, battlefield was not on the list. neither was mass effect 3.

direct2drive had a 20% sale about 2 months ago, but they took battlefield 3 le off after the first day.  i'm guessin it was an accident, I doubt EA will allow it to go on sale.



Black Haru said:


> I don't buy games unless they are on steam. period.



Steam's my favorite and all too but, D2D isn't bad. neither is Stardock Impulse. or GoG.  is there any reasoning behind your decision? I buy where i get a sale, unless it's obtrusive.  EA Downloader sucks, i won't use EA store.  Windows live is laughable.  but D2D often does 20% off, and they include pre-orders. I got bf3, witcher 2, brink, crysis 2, etc , all for 20% off.  never would happen with steam because they don't need to , they own the market.  the underdog will offer crazy deals to gain loyalty.

(not that steam doesn't do deals, duh.  but not 20% off pre-order AAAs)


----------



## f22a4bandit (Apr 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah they had a 20% off shooter sale 2 weeks ago, battlefield was not on the list. neither was mass effect 3.
> 
> direct2drive had a 20% sale about 2 months ago, but they took battlefield 3 le off after the first day.  i'm guessin it was an accident, I doubt EA will allow it to go on sale.
> 
> ...



He probably likes digital downloads compared to a disk copy. I'm the same way myself. Unless it's on Steam, I rarely buy something (except for console games).


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> He probably likes digital downloads compared to a disk copy. I'm the same way myself. Unless it's on Steam, I rarely buy something (except for console games).



the alternatives i mentioned were digital as well. direct2drive, impulse, and gog.  I don't buy any PC games as physical copies.  except Skyrim collectors


----------



## KashunatoR (Apr 8, 2011)

so even if i buy th sh1tty medal of honor now, that will grant me access to bf 3 beta?


----------



## caleb (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought some promo code off polish e-auction site it was -30% also if you clicked around the ea store you got additional 10%. Promo code was 1euro and the game price went down to approx 20e.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 8, 2011)

I really hope this has the same feel that Battlefield 2 had   As soon as I get the green light from the wifebot, it's bye bye console version, hello the superior PC version 

I will probably have to study TheMailMans rather nice thread about how to shoot in FPS titles, because I will be VERY rusty with a mouse and keyboard


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah they had a 20% off shooter sale 2 weeks ago, battlefield was not on the list. neither was mass effect 3.
> 
> direct2drive had a 20% sale about 2 months ago, but they took battlefield 3 le off after the first day.  i'm guessin it was an accident, I doubt EA will allow it to go on sale.
> 
> ...



I'm a big fan of steam too, but I've bought a few games from D2D (Dirt 2, 1 other game i can't remember) and i'm with you it's actually a good services.. Unlimited downloads of your game.  Oh and i wouldn't buy shit from EA's store.. Unless it's a BF addon.. hehehe i've bought all of them from the store... but wished i had the cd/dvd over that crappy store..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to buy from a brick and morter store on this one I think. Unless Steam offers a pre-load or something.

I wish It was a Steam activated game to be honest. That way I could get the collectors ed. with all the goodies and have it on Steam at the same time. Like Duke Nuke.



HookeyStreet said:


> I really hope this has the same feel that Battlefield 2 had   As soon as I get the green light from the wifebot, it's bye bye console version, hello the superior PC version
> 
> I will probably have to study TheMailMans rather nice thread about how to shoot in FPS titles, because I will be VERY rusty with a mouse and keyboard



Well Ill be selling my rig here soon. Mobo, RAM and cooler. Cheap since its DDR2. Buts its more then enough to play BF3 and a lot cheaper then a new setup.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 8, 2011)

IGN:  How Call of Duty Destroyed the World



Spoiler






> Has the success of Call of Duty done more harm than good?
> Australia, April 8, 2011
> by Toby McCasker
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> so even if i buy th sh1tty medal of honor now, that will grant me access to bf 3 beta?



Well dude that is what I have been attempting to determine for weeks now before I drop 30 bucks on a game I don't really want nor have time for anyway. Neither Steam or EA support can tell me for sure apparently which hasn't done much to raise my confidence.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Apparently there was a PR event in London and someone who was there says there's more BF3 news tomorrow?



Follow-up message from the guy who was at the hands-on:



> It looks awesome. if you could make a game out of Black Hawk Down, it would look like this.
> 
> So, specific answers.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2011)

Metal of Honor is well worth 30 bucks.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Metal of Honor is well worth 30 bucks.



Myself, i was pissed i spent any money on it lol


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 8, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Myself, i was pissed i spent any money on it lol



So was I.
To me it looked like a bad mix of MW2 with BC2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> So was I.
> To me it looked like a bad mix of MW2 with BC2.



Thats what it was intended to be.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I don't even necessarily dispute that it's worth $30 I just mainly want beta access for sure and have too many other games I've barely touched thanks to Steam sales. Eff me, I'll probably buy it tonight after work.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 8, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Executive producer Patrick Bach on the year's biggest shooter



Spoiler






> The first trailers have tantalised gamers everywhere, so we sat down with executive producer Patrick Bach to lift the lid on the most advanced shooter of 2011, Battlefield 3.
> 
> By Emmet Purcell
> 
> ...






DICE: BF3 will have the emotion you get from Autolog



Spoiler






> By Martin Gaston - 08/04/2011 - 5:00pm GMT
> 
> 'We are looking into ways of creating more social interaction,' says DICE executive producer.
> Battlefield 3 screenshot
> ...






Mind-blowing Battlefield 3 single-player shown in London



Spoiler






> Story by Keza Macdonald
> Fri, Apr 08, 2011 | 17:00 BST
> 
> The future. It is here. The first demonstration of Battlefield 3 absolutely BLEW MY TINY MIND. This is going to be one hell of a game about shooting things. Impressions, quotes, new shots.
> ...






DICE targeting 30fps for Battlefield 3 on console



Spoiler






> 30fps target for console versions of Battlefield 3 dashes hopes of matching CoD's frame rate.
> Written by David Scammell, 08 April 2011
> 
> Battlefield's Brand Manager Kevin O'Leary has revealed that DICE is targeting "a constant 30fps" for the console versions of Battlefield 3.
> ...






Battlefield 3: Screenshots, storyboards and concept art



Spoiler






> Battlefield 3: Screenshots, storyboards and concept art
> Friday 8-Apr-2011 5:00 PM
> 
> Take a look behind the scenes of the 'next-gen' FPS
> ...






Battlefield 3: Frostbitten on the big screen



Spoiler






> 8-Apr-2011
> DICE showcases the stunning FPS in all its glory...
> 
> As we filed into the 12 minute screening of Battlefield 3 at EA's showcase earlier this week, we were excited. We were more than excited; we might have squeaked a bit, we're not sure.
> ...







Battlefield 3 console differences detailed by DICE



Spoiler






> By Martin Gaston - 08/04/2011 - 5:39pm GMT
> 
> 'There's always competition to build not only the best game but the best technology,' says DICE executive producer.
> Battlefield 3 screenshot
> ...






Could Team Deathmatch work in Battlefield 3?



Spoiler






> y Martin Gaston - 08/04/2011 - 5:00pm GMT
> 
> 'We have a very solid foundation,' says DICE executive producer.
> Battlefield 3 screenshot
> ...






Battlefield 3′s Frostbite 2.0 engine is “kick ass” technology



Spoiler






> Posted in Featured, News on April 8, 2011 4:03 pm by Rob
> 
> Still reeling from Battlefield 3’s ‘Fault Line’ trailers? Incredibly, you haven’t seen anything from this FPS game yet. At the recent EA Spring Showcase in London, we got treated to the full 15-minute gameplay demo (which we reckon will be the ‘big reveal’ on April 17th) and in terms of visual pomposity and technical swagger, it leaves every shooter out there in the dust. No, scratch that – every other game.  Even the gorgeous Crysis 2 pales in comparison.
> 
> ...







'Keep your ears open' for E3 Battlefield 3 multiplayer reveal



Spoiler






> E3 reveal for Battlefield 3 multiplayer looking likely as brand manager tells us to "keep your ears open".
> Written by David Scammell, 08 April 2011
> 
> An E3 reveal for Battlefield 3's multiplayer component is likely to be on the cards, with DICE telling GamerZines that "E3 is probably a good time to keep your ears open" for news on the game's multiplayer.
> ...






Battlefield 3 Patrick Bach Video Interview


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> ...



put the quotes in spoilers  [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] (without spaces)


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Metal of Honor is well worth 30 bucks.



I agree!  Hey Mailman did I ever get on the BF3 clubhouse list. Idaho


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2011)

the trailers and latest articles should be added to the front page (not quoted, just linked) maybe split it into sections (such as a section for press, a section for video, etc)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> the trailers and latest articles should be added to the front page (not quoted, just linked) maybe split it into sections (such as a section for press, a section for video, etc)



It would fill up to fast. Ill clean it up some tonight.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 10, 2011)

DICE's Patrick Bach on Battlefield 3



Spoiler



Focusing on the PC is the future
APR 8, 2011

Patrick Bach, like a lot of the DICE team who are present at today's EA showcase in London, is looking as pleased as punch this morning. And why wouldn't he be? Battlefield 3 looks absolutely storming from what we've seen of it so far, with the kind of trendsetting level of visuals and audio that separated Crysis from the pack four years ago, so the DICE senior producer has reason to be just a wee bit enthusiastic.

The PC's evolved along plenty since Crysis days, but we're still playing on the same consoles as we were back in 2007. We ask Patrick about how the balance between PC and consoles has affected development of the latest Battlefield, and also about how the studio has learnt from the single-player experience it crafted in the Bad Company series. Oh, and we vainly inquire about Mirror's Edge.

*You've been talking a lot about how Battlefield 3 is optimized for PC. Is PC the lead platform?*

Yes, which is of course a challenge as we're [also] releasing it on the consoles. The interesting part of that is since we are developing for high-end PC features and really pushing it on the PC, we are actually learning a lot about the consoles. A lot of people think that we've hit the roof on the consoles because they're five years old but we're actually finding out a lot of things that you can do on the consoles that haven't been done before. To us, we're increasing what is possible on the consoles because we're aiming higher than the consoles. Usually you look at last year's games and try to the same but better, but since we're aiming way higher than the console specs we're actually finding new ways to get more out of them with the rendering engine and the animation engine and streaming technology and stuff like that. So it's really exciting to see what we can get out of the consoles.

*Do you think that's going against where the industry's going? The audience share is much larger on consoles and a lot of traditional PC-based franchises are leading on consoles. Do you think that there's some risk in not leading on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3?*

Yes, there is a risk, of course there's always a risk. I think the biggest risk is that people get scared is because it's not the sane choice when it comes to economy. We are game developers and we don't really care about that. If we make a good game we think that someone will be able to sell it. If we want to play it then other people want to play it. So us doing this is not based on a sane monetary decision, it's actually based on us being desperate to move gaming forward and you can't do that by trying to mimic the last game, no matter if it's your own or if it's the competition. We want to build the best possible Battlefield game. When we started design on Battlefield 3 we actually came up with all these cool things.

Again, we don't want to build Battlefield 2, we want to build a new game, so some people get upset because it's not a copy of the old game. It's like "But no, it's supposed to be new, it's new stuff. You can play the old game, that's fine - it's really cheap actually!" So when we started to design Battlefield 3 we said "Oh, we need to do this, we need to do that." We want it to feel more realistic, to be a more physical experience, immerse the player even further into the world. We want to keep the core pillars of what Battlefield is so don't screw with the sport [aspect]. We try to see Battlefield as a sport. We have a rule set that works - the whole rock, paper, scissors thing, so don't screw with that. And then we were done with that and then we realized, "OK, we can't build this, we don't have the technology to build this!" It's so much more than what we've seen before, and looking at other engines it's like no, no you can't build Battlefield games with engines other than our own because we have so many components, scale, big and small destructions, vehicles, 64 players and stuff like that. So we actually had to spend some time building the core of the engine before we actually started building the game, which was a bit frustrating because you want to be able to start Day 1 but we couldn't. So we have been building the engine for almost three years before even starting to build the game. We saw it as...if we do this now based on today's technology we can actually build on that for the future. We've seen what so many console generations and PC s have shown in the past so we know what you need, what kind of core technology you need to build games for the future. It's things like the streaming technologies, the DX11 features - if you don't start now you'll behind in a year or two. So we've actually worked very close with the DX team to set the bar on what we want and what we need for the future.

*AMD said something recently about Direct X holding the PC back a bit. Is that your experience or do you find Direct X is still as useful as it ever was?*

I think it's really useful. I am not working with rendering technologies myself, I'm not a rendering programmer, but I've not heard any complaints from our rendering team like it's holding them back. I think if you didn't follow the DX rule set you could probably squeeze something more out of it, but that's always the case with very specific hardware. If you didn't go through Windows or MAC OS you could probably have a more powerful experience. But the reason you have the DX there is because it's the standard. It's easy to scale it to more PC setups. If we removed it we would have a harder time scaling to different platforms and different PC configurations. I'm not too sure about this since I'm not working with it myself, but there's so much you can do with DX10 and DX11 that people still haven't even done, so there's still a lot to explore in that area. So I'm not too scared about the limitations right now.

*Crytek has just released Crysis 2 and they've placed a lot of emphasis on how they've led development or at least separately for PC to give the PC the best sort of experience. EA Games President Frank Gibeau has also been talking about the PC as the way of the future. If Battlefield 3 is as successful as it looks like it's going to be, do you feel this could generate a switch towards using the PC as a lead platform rather than the consoles?*

Oh yes, definitely. I think the reason why we and hopefully Crytek - I don't know if that's their kind of thinking - but because the consoles are so old now, honestly they're really old, the next generation of consoles, whenever they show up, will be based on what the PC's doing. It's always been like that. You look at what PC's doing and when you release you're probably 20% better than the best PC on the market just because you can ignore a lot of the operating systems and all the limitations of being a flexible platform. You just do your thing and probably sell epic hardware. The problem is that of course two years later and the PC's ahead. Like today we're three years past since the PCs came on par with the consoles and now the PC's so much more powerful. So to us, focusing on the PC is focusing on the future. Scaling it back to the consoles? We know how to do that. We want to create the same experience on the consoles but that doesn't mean from a technology perspective you'll get the same full-on hardware experience because the PC has more RAM, more CPU, more GPU. You can't beat that, it's impossible. Scaling that down, dumbing that down for PCs - that's just sad.

*With regards some of the other large-scale shooters out there - we've just had Homefront, for example - we're seeing a lot of first-person shooters with traditionally smaller multiplayers expand into larger-scale multiplayer. If you take that and combine it with the fact that you have this community so attached to Battlefield 2 and Bad Company 2, what are the challenges in going, "Well look, here's a new Battlefield game, and we're going to convince you to pick it up"?*

Ooh, maybe we're not strategic enough at DICE because we might not think about that enough, to be honest. I think since we are building a Battlefield game, and with Battlefield 2 being a Battlefield game and Bad Company 2 being a Battlefield game , then take the best from both of these and imagine us having that in the back of our heads when we build Battlefield 3. We don't want to build a bad game. People will just have to trust us on that! We want to build the best possible Battlefield game and we'll take the components that we think will [let us] do that. In some cases, people will keep playing Battlefield 2 for any reason because we're not building the same game. Some people will keep playing Bad Company 2 because of other reasons. Our goal is of course to make sure that Battlefield 3 is so much better than both of them that you won't have a reason not to play it, and marrying those two communities would be amazing if we could do it. Of course, getting more people interested in the game would create a bigger community, and a bigger community in a way creates better games because you get more feedback, more telemetry on how things are moving along in the game and that helps us make better choices for the future. We are collecting telemetry from all our games and making sure Battlefield 3 is well balanced. Even though people are complaining we know that the game is balanced. People complain a lot about specific guns or specific classes in Bad Company 2, but when we look at the data it's like sorry man, it's actually working. You feel like you're losing but you're actually winning.

*DICE General Manager Karl Magnus Troedsson has mentioned that Battlefield 3 isn't the only thing you're working on at the moment. I'm not going to ask you what it is since I know you're not going to answer that, but is it something that's brand new?*

I can't answer that (laughs). We have more than Battlefield in the studio, that's for sure. Not everyone... a lot of people are working on Battlefield 3 but we have quite a few people working on stuff.

*And... do you have any more clarity on the Mirror's Edge situation?*

You said you wouldn't ask me about that! (laughs) We love Mirror's Edge, but that's all I can say.

*We had to ask, sorry! Back to Battlefield 3: can you beat Modern Warfare 3, you know, if the game's released in November...?*

If you're talking about sales I think that's other people than me to figure that one out. If you're talking about quality, I would argue that last year we probably had the best first-person shooter. Looking at Metacritic and Game Rankings and stuff like that we had the better game according to reviewers and consumers, but that's not enough, is it? There are other factors if you want to sell copies, there's marketing, there's the social behaviour of people, there are big communities playing other games. We think we have a more attractive game than the competition, not only the one you mentioned, but in general, and that there's no reason to not play Battlefield.

It's a more personal experience. You can create your own path through the multiplayer, finding your way of playing - it's not twitch skill only. That's a part of it, but not the whole thing. That's the beauty of Battlefield. Depending on your mood, you can play in different ways, so it's not only your personality but your mood. "Today I want to play more like this" So you find a map, you pick your kit, you add your specializations, and then go out and do you whatever you want to do. And it's not only about shooting people in the head, it's about helping your team, being more strategic, working together. You don't have to fire a single shot and you can still win the round, which is I think is a very attractive part of a first-person shooter. And then you have the whole vehicle focus, so you have some people who are like "I'm a pilot, that's what I do. I pilot helicopters and I do that really well so I'm helping the team by being the best possible pilot." That's a layer that most other shooters don't have. Then we want to be the best FPS... shooter (laughs) as well. So the whole aiming, shooting through the gun experience needs to be perfect. We've done this for quite some time. DICE has been building this game through every iteration so this is not a new studio building Battlefield. This is the same core group of people that have been working since 1942.

*You're a studio that very much focuses on a multiplayer experience, but you've built in single-player over time. Randy Pitchford of Gearbox said recently that a lot of publishers and developers tend to shoehorn in multiplayer experiences because they think that's what people want. Do you feel that that's becoming the case in the games industry?*

Yes, yes I do. I do think it's sad at times when someone shoehorns in multiplayer in a super-clear single-player game and it comes out bad and becomes more of a back-of-the-box feature. But then again a lot of people do think that "Now that I've finished the single-player game, I want the next step of this experience . I like this world, I like this universe, what more can I do in it?" So from that aspect a good multiplayer in a good game is great, that's something that adds a lot of value. Like you said, if it turns into shoehorning then it's always bad. But we've been building multiplayer for some time so we don't have to shoehorn in multiplayer at least!

*But do you have the reverse problem? For example, we've just given Homefront quite a negative review because we thought its single-player was lacking and ill thought out. Because you've been such a multiplayer-focused studio, there's the possibility of the reverse occurring. Is that something that you've learnt to deal with at DICE with recent Battlefields in which you've introduced single-player?*

Yeah, I think the reason we wanted to have single-player is not because we're trying to shoehorn it in, but because we think that the multiplayer experience has so much depth when it comes to how versatile it is, all the strategic elements, all the shooting. It feels like you have this epic core that you could potentially do whatever you wanted with. There is a lot of people in the industry who really love single-player, they only play single-player and they want to build the best first-person single-player game. So we have this game called Battlefield that already has all the tools - the toolbox is huge. So we can pick and choose and create a narrative around that and build what we think is a great single-player. We are getting better and better. Bad Company: not so good, but decent. Bad Company 2: much better. And now we know, we've been building the single-player for some time now.

*So would you say it's easier to do the reverse? It's easier to superimpose a single-player onto a multiplayer game rather than superimpose a multiplayer onto a single-player game?*

Yeah. I think the challenges are that a single-player game that's very tailored around the narrative in the single-player experience then you might not have balanced systems because you're building it based on that experience. So when you pull it apart and place it in a sandbox environment it's often quite broken. Since we're doing the opposite we [already] have a very balanced toolkit. When we put that into single-player we don't have to do anything. It's more what do we want it to be about, what gadgets, what vehicles, what weapons do we want to use and what story do we want to tell. The whole shooting and driving and flying experience, we already have, so we don't have to create that. We want it to be more or less a tutorial for the multiplayer. So when you play it through you've tried everything out once and you don't feel uncomfortable going into the multiplayer. A lot of people are scared to go online and want a tutorial before they go online. Well, play the single-player, it's a great tutorial. It's the longest tutorial you'll ever play in your life!

*Barring Final Fantasy XIII, maybe. Many thanks for your time, Patrick.*

My pleasure.

By Sinan Kubba


----------



## n-ster (Apr 10, 2011)

wow spoilers makes the difference! Great reads btw


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 10, 2011)

I still refuse to read any of that. By the time the game comes out, Gully will have already seen, read, or played through everything.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 11, 2011)

Battlefield 3 preview



Spoiler



Formats: PC, Xbox 360, PS3
Developer: DICE
Publisher: Electronic Arts
Released: Q4 2011

Battlefield 3 looks to be the biggest challenge yet seen to Call of Duty's dominance in the FPS market, Tom Hoggins takes a sneak peek at the weapons its bringing to war

It looks like Battlefield 3 will know when to slow the pace, serving up some atmospheric quieter moments

By Tom Hoggins

Monday April 11 2011

Battlefield 3 looks to be the biggest challenge yet seen to Call of Duty's dominance in the FPS market, Tom Hoggins takes a sneak peek at the weapons its bringing to war

Strike first, strike hard. EA have wasted no time in firing the opening salvo in a face off for supremacy of the military FPS. 

For too long Call of Duty has had things its own way, dominating sales charts and disc drives almost by legacy alone. 

Battlefield: Bad Company has always been CoD's closest competitor, and Dice have taken what they've learned from their rough-and-ready spin offs, using the knowledge to prepare their main series for the battle ahead. 

A full-on campaign mode is the most radical addition to the traditionally multiplayer-focussed series, with Battlefield 3 now stepping into the breach to butt heads with Activision's goliath. 

While we wait for the inevitable announcement of this year's Call of Duty, Battlefield 3 arrives with all the bluster and bravado you expect of the genre.

By its nature, the FPS market is an arms race, and EA and Battlefield developer Dice have come packing. 

The Frostbite 2 engine --a significant technological jump over Dice's original bespoke FPS architecture-- seeks to utilise its sheer grunt to create blistering action on both micro and macro scale. 

The light rendering techniques are super advanced. The "ANT" animation engine --borrowed from EA Sports titles such as FIFA-- allows more realistic, fluid blending of movement and nuance. "Look at all the wonderful things it does." say EA.

Talk is cheap, but the evidence --a 15 minute blast of live gameplay on PC-- is ... persuasive.

You will step into the weathered boots of Staff Sergeant Henry Blackburn for Battlefield 3. 

Sent to the Iraq/Iran border in order to keep the peace, Blackburn and his squad are detailed to find a missing soldier. It's not long into this search that the US forces discover the insurgency making a nuisance of themselves are far more organised and dangerous than they first appeared.

After Blackburn's small squad hops out of their transport, you see a sun-baked square crawling with US soldiers, standing in rank and file. 

It's an arresting sight in scale and detail. With Frostbite 2 apparently committed to both the broader strokes and tiniest details, the Battlefield 3 demo fluctuates in the scale of its pulsing staging and pacing. 

Blackburn's squad creeps through an abandoned Iraqi market. Incidental detail is everywhere, discarded produce, a dog leaps at a gate, scrabbling and barking as they slip past into an abandoned school. 

It's supremely atmospheric, shadows creeping across walls like spiders legs as laundry flutters in the breeze.

The calm is shattered, of course, by a sniper bullet shredding the shoulder of one of Blackburn's teammates, who he then must drag to safety before joining in the battle in a cavernous killzone, surrounded by high buildings. 

The squad's shouts and weapon fire echoes around the concrete cocoon. Debris peppers the road as gunfire chips away at cover, demonstrating that dynamic destruction Battlefield is so fond of. 

As Blackburn lobs a grenade into an Insurgent occupied balcony, the resulting explosion blows large chunks out of the surrounding walls. It's all very, very impressive from a technical standpoint. Call of Duty and Bad Company have always been big on bombast, but this is a step up.

However, we've seen so many scripted military rollercoasters recently that you wonder just how Battlefield 3 is going to address the creeping shellshock fatigue. 

The sales success of the mediocre Homefront suggests that the appetite for such games continues unabated, but with such saturation, both Battlefield and Call of Duty will need to be careful to not to exert too much pressure, lest the bubble burst.

Throughout the Battlefield demo, though, there are glimpses of hope that Dice won't just rely on sledgehammer blows to pummel players into submission. 

A rooftop scramble has Blackburn and his squad under sniper fire, scooting from cover to cover as plant pots skirting the building edge splinter and pop under gunfire. 

Locating the sniper in a hotel across the street, Blackburn's squad lays down covering fire as he belly-crawls into a safe position to fire off an RPG, blowing a hole in the hotel, buckling it in the middle as if it was punched in the gut. 

Dust and debris rain down, and the giant electric sign snaps free of its holdings and dangles precariously over the street. The single RPG blast is the only time Blackburn pulls the trigger in a section more about movement and timing.

Getting rather more claustrophobic, Blackburn is tasked with following a wire into a dark, dank substation, wriggling through vents with only the scattered glow of flickering lightbulbs to guide him. 

Locating a destructive IED, Blackburn tries to cut the wire before getting into a brief, brutal QTE (uh-oh) fight. It's purely cinematic, but the thrum of the power generator and incessant beeping of the bomb turn it into a genuinely tense section.

So the intimate moments are well demonstrated. But Dice end the demo on a scale you genuinely won't have seen in a genre that thrives of being gigantic. 

A pitched highway battle among the burning skyscrapers of the city, support choppers taking out enemy tanks, used bullet shells tumbling from the aircraft's underbelly. 

Blackburn mans a turret attached to a US jeep, opening fire on the sudden rush of insurgents. There's a rumble and the building in front buckles and sways, a tremor ripples out, shattering the pavement beneath your jeep, flipping you into the air. 

The building collapses in a belch of dust and debris, pitching forward, falling on Blackburn's position. As the dazed, prone soldier meekly raises his hand, the screen fades to black.

How very exciting. This glimpse at the campaign leaves little doubt that Battlefield 3 will pose the biggest threat to Call of Duty that we've seen in years. 

And that's to say nothing of the expansive, vehicular multiplayer (64 players on PC, 24 on consoles) that the series is famed for. 

With both EA and Activision committed to a $200m marketing battle, woe betide anything that stands in their way. Better take cover, there's a war coming.

- Tom Hoggins

© Telegraph.co.uk


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 12, 2011)

Report for Duty, you Facebook users!

twitter.com/Battlefield: "MISSION: Recruit 1 Million "Likes" on our Facebook page to unlock the full trailer & producer's commentary early http://on.fb.me/gSmhVu"



> Battlefield 3 launched its latest Community Challenge today, with the potential to unlock early access to the 12-minute trailer for the Fault Line video series. To unlock it, you must simply head to the Battlefield Facebook Page and “Like” it. Once we get to one million “likes,” not only will we be unlocking the new 12-minute Battlefield 3 gameplay trailer, we’ll also be unlocking a second video, including commentary on the entire 12-minute trailer from Battlefield 3 Executive Producer Patrick Bach, adding some extra tidbits that will otherwise be unheard.
> 
> Be sure to head to the Battlefield 3 Facebook page at Facebook.com/Battlefield to help unlock the 12 minute trailer and the producer commentary video asap


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 12, 2011)

www.gameplanet.co.nz - Battlefield 3: Interview with Patrick Bach



Spoiler



While in London recently we had the opportunity to put some questions to Patrick Bach, the executive producer for Battlefield 3 at DICE.
Interview by Gameplanet Staff (12/04/11)

*Gameplanet:* Is there such a thing as too many first-person shooter games?

*Patrick Bach:* Yes and no. There’s always competition in a genre that is popular, so all competition is good competition so there can never be too many. But then again, if you’re a consumer, it could be a case of “what should I focus on?” People spend a lot of time playing these games, so if you invest in the wrong game, you might waste your time.

*Gameplanet:* Where have other first-person shooters gone wrong and how does Battlefield 3 address these problems?

*Bach:* I wouldn’t say games go completely wrong, but in general I think first-person shooters need to have a good first-person shooting experience! I think that’s where some games fail, they miss the opportunity to create a great shooting experience. That’s the core of the first-person shooter. It doesn’t matter if it has a great narrative or pretty graphics or great sound if it’s not fun to aim and shoot. That’s key.

*Gameplanet:* PC is the lead platform. Do you see PC as resurgent? Is this console generation beginning to limp?

*Bach:* I wouldn’t say this console generation is limping. We’re pushing the envelope quite far with the PC right now, but the interesting thing is, by doing that, we’re learning a lot about the consoles. We can create better looking, better playing games on consoles as well! So yes, PC is pushing the boundaries but the consoles are following.

*Gameplanet:* EA has been actively courting controversy in the media with its first-person shooters recently, for example Bulletstorm and Medal of Honor. Can we expect the same for Battlefield 3?

*Bach:* I’m not the one to answer that! We’re not trying to build controversy into the game, so you can’t blame me for any controversies! [laughs] Controversy is something that someone picks up on. If you try to force controversy into a game I think you’re focusing on the wrong things!

*Gameplanet:* How linear or scripted is the singleplayer experience?

*Bach:* I won’t go into details on exactly what is what, our goal is to create a dramatic and interesting narrative experience. Whether that’s done by open sandbox gameplay or super-scripted, hard-controlled set pieces, then – I think there are benefits in both, no right or wrong. I think a good mix of both would be my choice for singleplayer.

*Gameplanet:* But as the executive producer is it not in part your choice?

*Bach:* I think Battlefield 3 will contain both, yes!

*Gameplanet:* What advances can we expect in multiplayer over the latest Battlefield game, Bad Company 2?

*Bach:* In general, the easy answer to that is that this is not a Bad Company game, so a lot of the design choices we made for the Bad Company series we’re not doing now. Also we learnt a lot from the Bad Company series, destructibility is something we had in Bad Company that we didn’t have in Battlefield 2 for instance, for many reasons! I think we had a fence that could break, actually, but that was it! [laughs] But in general, Battlefield 2 had a lot of things that Bad Company didn’t have: simple things like prone, or jets weren’t a part of the Bad Company series and those are things that of course will be back in Battlefield 3!

*Gameplanet:* Will the multiplayer game include a pseudo-levelling system?

*Bach:* I won’t go into details on the persistence and how you level up, but looking back at previous Battlefield games, it’s no secret that we like persistence and we like unlocking new and cool stuff!
*
Gameplanet:* How long has Frostbite 2.0 been in development?

*Bach:* More than three years now! When you look at what the game looks like today, you can see that there has been a lot of technological advances in many areas that have enabled us to make this. Frostbite 1, which was built to create the first Bad Company game was actually a big leap forward for the DICE studio in creating first-party multiplatform engine. But also utilising all of the new and cool features of the consoles. Thus also the PC. We did find a lot of flaws when it came to really taking a big step forward, so that’s why it was rewritten. Both for development purposes but also for producing better looking, better sounding and better playing games.

*Gameplanet:* Can level of character animation be translated to the multiplayer?

*Bach:* Yes and no, since you’re in multiplayer, everyone is responsible for their own actions, so we won’t layer things on top of that to make you feel cool in someone else’s eye! What you do should reflect what you do! So we’re really trying to make you and your actions look cool, rather than padding it with some canned animations for instance. So what we’re trying to do is have people look like people, characters look like characters. Instead of having them look like representation of a character it should look like a real person.

*Gameplanet:* That sound design is incredibly strong. Can you elaborate as to how that was achieved?

*Bach:* Sound for the Battlefield series has always been very important. We just won a BAFTA award for Battlefield: Bad Company 2 which is quite amazing, winning it for a first-person shooter is quite cool! I think we know what it takes to create a well-sounding Battlefield and I think we know also what is needed to take it that one step further. So Battlefield 3 will feed on the ideas of Battlefield 2, rather than the Bad Company series. A lot of the authenticity that you see in the core Battlefield series will also come across in Battlefield 3. So yes, we’re definitely pushing the envelope there as well!

*Gameplanet:* Where are you in the development cycle?

*Bach:* We’re pre-Alpha, so we haven’t really gotten all the features into the game yet. We don’t have a game that can be played all the way through, but we do have stuff up and running to the quality that you’ve seen so far. So we know what we’re building and we know the quality we can get.

*Gameplanet:* Where does the weight in this game lie, with the singleplayer or the multiplayer?

*Bach:* That’s really hard to answer because we have a huge team building the game right now and we’re putting a lot of effort into singleplayer but we’re putting more effort into the multiplayer than we did in Battlefield 2, for instance. So I would argue that the focus lies in the eye of the consumer. We want you to get your money’s worth just by playing one part of the game and if you like all of it, then, hurrah! [laughs] We want to create a high-value product for the consumer and we do have a great toolbox when it comes to weapons and vehicles and stuff like that.

*Gameplanet:* Speaking of toolboxes, will there be any capacity for modding?

*Bach:* We don’t have any information on that right now, at all. On that topic, modding is a declining trend actually. It’s sad to say. We’ve seen some cool mods but since games are getting more complicated to build, it’s also getting more complicated to mod them, so it’s a declining trend as we see it. Sad but true.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 12, 2011)

Dice hiring for Battlefield 3 Mod tools? I think so



Spoiler



published by Admin on Tue, 04/12/2011 - 21:35 

DICE are on a hiring spree, and on that list is a tools manager....What and Why is it important?

Tools Engineers are responsible for developing and maintaining the software that other members of the team use to implement the game, called middleware. Middleware is never seen by the end consumer (unless they are shipping the game with a level editor of some sort) This might include level creation tools for designers, text or script input tools for producers, or animation and modeling tools for artists.

Now you never usually "see" these engineers but DICE's job description makes me think further.

" We are currently expaning our Frostbite team with a Tool Engineer. You will be part of a higly talanted team that constantly push the boundaries in game engine technology.
Primary responsibilities
- Develop Tools and Editors using C# for the Frostbite engine team
- Always think of the customer first - focus on ease of use with high quality workflows
- Refactor existing code to make it easier to maintain and extend"

Develop tools and editors, customer focus of use, easier to maintain and extend are all good signs.

This is more than likely gearing up for an eventual DLC map mod release. Yep you read it here and I'll predict it. BF3 will have a mod tool DLC, around the middle or late next year. We might get lucky and they release them on roll out. 

Chances of them hiring someone this late is probably a massive step towards DICE really gearing up for a massive launch onto the Activision market. Rightly so, the Modern Warfare series has lead the market boredom and the never ending roll out of "prey and spray shooters". An element of gameplay Bulletstorm relied heavily on but then duped their fans with a very average multiplayer.

Dice Hiring http://dice.se/hiring.asp


----------



## newbsandwich (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey GullyFoyle, just wanted to say thanks for posting all this on the site, cause I usually can't access the links from work.  Great job, keep it up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 12, 2011)

I have not yet bought MOH 2010. Steam support is still "investigating this for me" as of Saturday.

So you guys like Mailman and Gully you pre-ordered MOH or bought boxed Limited Edition I presume? And you are waiting for an email about the beta from DICE to show up some day hopefully soon?


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have not yet bought MOH 2010. Steam support is still "investigating this for me" as of Saturday.
> 
> So you guys like Mailman and Gully you pre-ordered MOH or bought boxed Limited Edition I presume? And you are waiting for an email about the beta from DICE to show up some day hopefully soon?



I wouldn't doubt that MailMan and Gully have better connections than some lame pre-order. I would be willing to bet that before summer, we will be hearing cryptic things about how awesome the game is. then a few months after that,we will see info on a more open beta.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have not yet bought MOH 2010. Steam support is still "investigating this for me" as of Saturday.
> 
> So you guys like Mailman and Gully you pre-ordered MOH or bought boxed Limited Edition I presume? And you are waiting for an email about the beta from DICE to show up some day hopefully soon?





Black Haru said:


> I wouldn't doubt that MailMan and Gully have better connections than some lame pre-order. I would be willing to bet that before summer, we will be hearing cryptic things about how awesome the game is. then a few months after that,we will see info on a more open beta.



Yes, I just have a MOH 2010 LE l pre-ordered from GameStop.  I assume when I registered it with EA that it qualified me for the BF3 beta.
In addition to owining MOH, from things he has said, I suspect MailMan is also a member of Combat Testing/Combat Studios.  I never joined them because I wanted the freedom to talk about the beta's I have been able to get in to, as much as I want.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yes, I just have a MOH 2010 LE l pre-ordered from GameStop.  I assume when I registered it with EA that it qualified me for the BF3 beta.
> In addition to owining MOH, from things he has said, I suspect MailMan is also a member of Combat Testing/Combat Studios.  I never joined them because I wanted the freedom to talk about the beta's I have been able to get in to, as much as I want.



Shhhhhhhhh.


----------



## KashunatoR (Apr 12, 2011)

i asked before but nobody answered. if i buy moh from steam now, will i qualify for the bf3 beta?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I suspect MailMan is also a member of Combat Testing/Combat Studios.



Interesting, glad I asked. Never heard of this but makes sense such a thing exists.

And, Kashunator, surprised you haven't noticed I have been trying to get that question answered for weeks and weeks before I buy MOH and Steam support is still "investigating it for me". No one can tell me for sure as yet.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Interesting, glad I asked. Never heard of this but makes sense such a thing exists.



CombatTesting provides server-load based tested as well as feedback to devs on bugs and such for many titles. Thier homepage is here(without being a member, it's all you'll see).:

https://www.combattesting.com/



> We use a state of the art system that combines personal feedback, screenshots, videos (wherever possible) along with detailed bug reports for issues identified during testing which allows developers to examine each problem individually and by priority. We supplement this with a weekly report detailing the most problematic issues so that your whole team can examine the most important issues during each phase.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> CombatTesting provides server-load based tested as well as feedback to devs on bugs and such for many titles. Thier homepage is here(without being a member, it's all you'll see).:
> 
> https://www.combattesting.com/



First rule of combat testing. No one talks about combat testing


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> First rule of combat testing. No one talks about combat testing



Says the non-staff member.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Says the non-staff member.



 Like you are.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like you are.



LoL. So YOU think.  Not the first time you'd be wrong about me. 


Don't you have someone else to troll?


And, yeah, guys, let's get that BF3 video unlocked!



GullyFoyle said:


> Report for Duty, you Facebook users!
> 
> twitter.com/Battlefield: "MISSION: Recruit 1 Million "Likes" on our Facebook page to unlock the full trailer & producer's commentary early http://on.fb.me/gSmhVu"


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> i asked before but nobody answered. if i buy moh from steam now, will i qualify for the bf3 beta?



it has been answered, many times.  this is ON the *MEDAL OF HONOR STORE PAGE* , on Steam



> Owners of Medal of Honor will also receive an invitation to the beta for another highly-anticipated EA shooter, Battlefield 3™. Battlefield 3 is the latest entry in the award-winning shooter franchise from DICE in Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. So YOU think.  Not the first time you'd be wrong about me.
> 
> 
> Don't you have someone else to troll?
> ...



I aint trollin! This is my thread! Anyway if you are staff now congrats!....if not FU!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I aint trollin! This is my thread! Anyway if you are staff now congrats!....if not FU!



I love you too. Now get back in the kitchen where you belong.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

Now THAT's dedication..searching for an hour through nasty pics to find the right one...





You best bring that same dedication to the BF3 battlefield, or that position might become all to familiar to ya!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 12, 2011)

He didn't search, that _is_ MailMan.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Now THAT's dedication..searching for an hour through nasty pics to find the right one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey he probably has it saved on his hard drive


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Hey he probably has it saved on his hard drive



I didn't mention _where_ he searched....


*TPU needs barfing smilie!


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://wpc.281e.edgecastcdn.net/80281E/u/u/thumbs/2009/Oct/25/101183_628_avatar.jpg



 santa what are you doing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Now THAT's dedication..searching for an hour through nasty pics to find the right one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you said you loved me. I thought that Santa making love was the only way to express my feelings for you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it has been answered, many times.  this is ON the *MEDAL OF HONOR STORE PAGE* , on Steam



You'd think it wouldn't take Steam support weeks to be able to tell me whether that's still valid or not. Whatever, I'm tired of talking about this too. Just going to buy it. I spend more on weed in 3 days anyway.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 13, 2011)

YouTube - The Man Behind the DICE Trailers: An Interview with Chris Bennison

bit-tech.net - Battlefield 3 Gameplay Preview



Spoiler



Published on 12th April 2011 by Clive Webster
Battlefield 3 Preview
Platform: PC, Xbox 360, PS3
Publisher: Electronic Arts
Release date: Autumn 2011

Wow. Just wow.

This won’t go down as the best example of journalism in the world, but the ten minutes or so of gameplay that we were allowed to see was so amazing that we forgot to take any notes for about seven of those minutes. Hastily, we then scribbled ‘Wow – great lighting, shadows. Textures looks [sic] brilliant,’ followed by something unintelligible because we tried to write it while looking back at the screen. Short story: Battlefield 3 looks superb.

The basis for the eye-candy is the much-talked-about Frostbite 2 engine; an evolution of the excellent Frostbite graphic engine used in Bad Company 2. The easiest way to show how the five pillars of the Frostbite 2 engine combine is with a video – unfortunately it features some naughty language, so please turn your speakers down if you’re of a sensitive disposition.

Just like Crytek with Crysis 2, Dice has borrowed the ANT character animation technology from EA’s sports titles, and the result is eerily realistic. Soldiers move in a natural, human way when walking or shot by enemy fire – the unfortunate marine that got shot in the head while standing in the middle of the car park crumpled in a disturbingly natural way, we noticed.

We saw more of the above firefight in our watch-along preview, with the clarity of the grotty area proving particularly impressive. Oil stains on the battered concrete looked as grim as in real life, while the textures of the cars and buildings looked convincingly grimy. While we didn’t see any of the promised open areas that Battlefield 3 is set to deliver, the Tehran-like setting looked and felt authentic – the roadblock and the torn Tarmac, plus the smoke and sunlight effects, all enhanced the feeling of an urban warzone on the Iraq-Iran border.

The audio is also described as being a part of Frostbite 2, and Dice has paid attention to making the sounds distinct and recognisable. Sniper fire has a powerful punch to it, while the marines’ rifles have a different tone as bullets growl from the muzzle. It helped that Dice had set up a fierce speaker system for its demo, but with a bit of practice you’ll be able to tell what kind of firepower you’re up against just by listening as you cower behind a parapet or burned-out car. That knowledge can make all the difference in a game as tactically deep as Battlefield 3.

Not that you can hide behind cover for too long, however. As with Bad Company 2, the scenery is highly destructible – we saw sniper fire chipping away at a concrete wall as the squad crawled to a better vantage point, so hanging around isn’t an option. The level of damage dealt to scenery looked accurate too, as the sniper rounds took fist-sized chunks from the wall, while an RPG took out most of a tower block. Unfortunately, the pre-alpha build we were watching crashed before the finale of the Faultline level, where the entire city is wrecked in a massive earthquake.

Possibly the most impressive – or least believable, depending on your point of view – aspect of the demo we saw was Dice’s insistence that the level of graphical excellence we saw is what you’ll get on a PS3 or Xbox 360. ‘We’re aiming for a visual target that’s at what you just saw, or better. That’s part of the rendering system of Frostbite [2], that we can take these big, detailed assets, push them through a tight pipeline, bring them back up in full fidelity. We always have a bare minimum of a constant 30fps if not higher [for consoles, but] we’re not going to go 5fps just to show the best explosion ever.’

At the moment, Battlefield 3 is only running in DirectX 11, and Dice couldn't tell us whether a DX9 mode will be on offer.

From what we saw, Battlefield 3 seems to be very much in the same vein as Bad Company 2. As Dice puts it, ‘rather than having one-dimensional, always run-and-gun [gameplay where] you feel you’re always in warfare… it’s about having a great experience. Part of that for us is about having highs and lows.’ Just as Bad Company 2 tempered moments of tension with periods of fierce action and gentle relief, so will Battlefield 3.

Dice has adapted its technology around this philosophy too, making grand scales an important part of both the engine and the game design. It’s not only that the Frostbite 2 game engine can render everything from an insurgent’s basement to urban landscapes to open vistas; the actual gameplay scales with it. At one moment you might be in a basement, having a QTE punch-fest with a single IED maker; the next you and your squad are plunged into a battle with hundreds of people and vehicles on both sides.

‘That’s the difference,’ says Dice. ‘We have a lot of variety, and the style and tone is different [to other FPS games].’

That tone is clear to see. The emphasis is not on constant action, but rather on building tension before releasing it and rewarding you with time to reflect. After getting mauled in a car park by snipers and RPG launchers, we saw the squad pull back into a building and go to the roof to take on the sniper from a better vantage point.

For several minutes, all we saw was five guys slowly creep from one area of cover to the next, with sniper fire whizzing and cracking around them. They crawl to the lip of the roof, and prepare to lay down covering fire while the player picks up the RPG to blow off half the building. The sense of danger is palpable, and the relief and gratification of taking out the sniper is therefore all the sweeter.

However, if you don’t like your follow-the-leader games, Battlefield 3 looks like it may be a struggle. While it doesn’t look anything like as dumb as Medal of Honor, there was a lot of doing exactly what you were told, when you were told. It doesn’t even look as if you can order squadmates around, as in Mass Effect 2.

Dice was keen to point out that while the portion of the game we saw looked heavily scripted, the demo that we saw was intended to be a ‘slice of the style and tone of the game’ and that there would be plenty of open areas to roam in the full game . We’ve been promised theatres of war that are inspired by Paris and New York, as well as the Tehran-inspired demo we saw, although they may not be geographically accurate. However, Battlefield 3 will most likely be much like Bad Company 2 in level design – a decent amount of freedom, but not a completely open sandbox.

While we’ll need to at least wait until E3 to hear more about multiplayer in Battlefield 3, Dice did reveal some details. Multiplayer will be treated differently to the singleplayer campaigns, although the developer expects the visual quality to be the same in both modes. We’ve known for a while that the PC version of the game will be able to handle up to 64 players, but we've now learned that the console versions will be limited to 24 slots. Dice did disclose that jets are back, though, as is the ability to go prone. ‘A lot of the team on Battlefield 3 actually worked on Battlefield 2 as well, so there’s a lot of that [feeling of] finally getting to make the game they’ve always wanted to make.’

Battlefield 3 is being developed by Dice and will be published by Electronic Arts this autumn for PC, Xbox 360 and PS3.



GamePlanet - Battlefield 3 Preview



Spoiler



There's an intense rivalry going on between two titans of the gaming business. EA desperately wants to usurp Activision's throne as king of the shooter genre, and they're putting all their bets on Battlefield 3 to win it for them. We flew over to London last week to get a closer look.

Preview  by James Cullinane (12/04/11)

It’s easy to become cynical when casting an eye over the increasingly bloated catalogue of first-person shooters foisted upon gamers every month. In 2011, even the announcement of a sequel in a major franchise is met more with a sense of inevitability than of excitement.

We don’t ask ourselves what the game is; we ask how it’s different from what we’re already playing – what we have been playing for many years – and more often than not, the answer is aesthetic and iterative.

For all its shortcomings, Homefront can at least be praised for daring to portray Americans doing something other than bringing a superior arsenal to bear on an oil-rich country.

On Thursday, publisher Electronic Arts held a showcase event in London, headlined by Battlefield 3.

There, I asked Patrick Bach, the executive producer of Battlefield 3 at DICE, if he thinks there’s such a thing as too many first-person shooters. “Yes and no,” was his measured response. “There’s always competition in a genre that is popular. All competition is good competition so there can never be too many. But then again, if you’re a consumer, it could be a case of ‘what should I focus on?’ People spend a lot of time playing these games, so if you invest in the wrong game, you might waste your time.”

• Read our full interview with Patrick Bach on Battlefield 3

With that in mind, our demo of Battlefield 3 hits the ground limping as four non-descript American soldiers trade military clichés in the back of an armoured personnel carrier.

The vehicle comes to a sudden halt and our heroes file out onto a dusty street in an Arabic city. As another soldier forces a civilian to his knees on the periphery, one member of our squad wonders aloud, “What are we doing here anyway?” Another quips, “Don’t ask me, I just work here.”

Down an alleyway we group up around a coffee-drinking, map-tapping officer who informs us that a patrol has gone missing in a hostile market district. Naturally, it’s time for us to unholster some shock and awe on the loyal patrons of Balaclavas, Bombs and Beyond.

It’s not much to invest in, and, like his digital soldier, Bach is reticent when asked why we’re here. All we know is that it’s the year 2014, the Americans are deployed on the Iranian-Iraqi border and an insurgency group known as the PLR is making things rather difficult.

It’s hardly surprising that Bach is unwilling to show his whole hand, of course. This industry has very few scruples when it comes to copying and repackaging successful titles, and there can be no doubt Battlefield is one of the most successful.

Instead, I ask the diplomatic Bach where other first-person shooters go wrong and how Battlefield 3 addresses these issues. “I wouldn’t say games go completely wrong,” he began, “but in general I think first-person shooters need to have a good first-person shooting experience!”

He added: “I think that’s where some games fail: they miss the opportunity to create a great shooting experience. It doesn’t matter if it has a great narrative or pretty graphics or great sound if it’s not fun to aim and shoot. That’s key.”

And he’s right. Even if there’s not enough exposition for us to get behind this ensemble of military husks just yet, it doesn’t mean there won’t be at release. More importantly, as we trot down the tall alley away from the officer and towards our objective, Battlefield 3 springs into life.

Without a doubt, Battlefield 3 is the most visually satisfying first-person shooter we’ve seen. We’re looking at the PC version – the lead development platform – and we’re taking a first look at Frostbite 2.0, DICE’s latest proprietary graphics engine.

Particles of dust hang in the air. Light refracts around the limbs and weapons of our squad-mates, the texture of clothing is fully rendered if you care to look close enough. The glass on our weapon’s sight, held at ease in front of our chest, reflects the city behind us. As we advance into a car park, a swaggering soldier turns to address us. The animation is so fluid as to be uncanny. He might as well be a friend I’m following to a bar on a Friday night. Then he’s lifted off his feet by the impact of incoming rounds.

Bullets crack, whistle, fizz and snap from all sides before thumping into mortar, shattering terracotta and chipping concrete. In full 5.1 surround sound, the aural experience is overwhelming. Small wonder DICE recently won a BAFTA for sound design. As we drag our comrade into an adjacent building the sound of the battle outside is dampened.

Once back outside, it’s our turn to get airborne when an RPG fired from a second story balcony twirls into the car we’re crouching behind. As we do so, our own feet appear before us – a subtle touch that adds great depth to the experience. Subtler still is the user interface. Already as minimalistic as possible, the user interface also shakes when the screen shakes, removing another barrier to greater immersion.

DICE is still at the pre-alpha stage of the development cycle, meaning that even in-house there isn’t a full game to be played. As a result, our demo skips forward to a rooftop scenario that ably demonstrates how destructibility is implemented in Battlefield 3.

A sniper has taken up residence in an adjacent hotel and has our squad pinned down. We crawl on our stomachs as large calibre rounds punch chunks out of the wall we’re sheltering behind and showers rubble on our heads.

An RPG is rolled towards us by another squad-mate before the rest of the team burst out from behind their defences and strafe the hotel with suppressing fire. Our RPG round slams into the hotel, its neon sign swings downward. When the dust clears, several storeys have been exposed.

Seeing Battlefield 3 in action does indeed make the Bad Company series look like a developmental playground, a place where DICE could experiment with new ideas, without jeopardising the reputation of the core series. Destructible environments are a perfect example. “A lot of the design choices we made for the Bad Company series we’re not doing now,” says Bach. “Also we learnt a lot from the Bad Company series, destructibility is something we had in Bad Company that we didn’t have in Battlefield 2 for instance, for many reasons!”

Our demo skips forward a final time to a claustrophobic sequence wherein we defuse an improvised explosive device in a laundromat. We crawl through an air duct as a minor foreshadowing tremor shakes the city. Once we’ve followed the cables to the basement, and as we pull the first wire, an insurgent lunges upon us from behind. What follows is a visceral quick-time brawling event requiring us to click the left and right mouse buttons when prompted. It’s perhaps a little disappointing to see quick-time events implemented here – this industry needs to find a better way to embed cinematic sequences into core gameplay. But however one feels about the system, it’s short, sharp and over in a hurry.

When asked to what extent the game is open or scripted, Bach replies, “Our goal is to create a dramatic and interesting narrative experience. Whether that’s done by open sandbox gameplay or super-scripted, hard-controlled set pieces, then – I think there are benefits in both, no right or wrong.”

We pull the second wire and head outside for a grand finale that brings these elements together and adeptly demonstrates DICE’s dualistic aspirations. On the highway we find our squad heavily engaged in a firefight with the PLR. We choose to take up a position on an overpass as a helicopter swoops in overhead in support, its mounted guns roaring into life and showering the ground around us with hot shells. But just as we’re gaining supremacy a mighty shock ripples though the city and the highway beneath us begins to roll. We’re thrown to the ground and look up to see a skyscraper lurching forward. As it topples sideways it collects the helicopter. We’re enveloped in a cloud of dust and returned to the title screen.

Taken as a whole, the demonstration has proven to be generous and unpredictable, both cinematic and interactive and even if it’s hard to comprehend how all the pieces will ultimately come together, at least the foundations have been laid for a game that could very well reinvigorate a corpulent, wheezing genre.

It’s good to taste those first drops of excitement once again.




Games Catalyst - Preview:  Battlefield 3



Spoiler



by Mike on Apr 8, 2011 • 5:01 pm

For: PS3, Xbox 360, PC
Developer: DICE
Publisher: EA
When? Autumn 2011

What’s it all about? If you’re reading this then chances are you’ll have seen the series of Battlefield 3 ‘Faultline’ trailers thus far released to much hype on the information superhighway. At EA’s 2011 UK showcase, the assembled hacks got to watch those same sequences, the difference this time being the action was being driven live, by a very well-practiced EA type – so what’s the verdict?

Bear in mind that not only did EA use the most ninja quad core PC you’re ever going to meet, but also had the gameplay beamed on to a cinema screen, while beefy 5.1 surround sound shook the room – nevertheless, we have to say we were blown away by the visceralness of the spectacle on show.

Without a shadow of doubt Frostbite 2.0 – BF3’s visual engine – dwarfs anything else out there seen so far; that’s when maxed out of course and yes, we’ve yet to see the obviously in development but not yet announced Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3. Rest assured though MW3 is going to have to be special to top this.

We might also point out that thus far there has been neither sight nor sound of BF3 as seen on either Xbox 360 or PS3. EA’s employee doing the driving did hint that console versions were close to the PC version – as he put it EA were happy with the console version’s “fidelity”, adding that Frostbite was capable of compressing visual and audio in such a way as compensate for the relative power differential between top-end PCs and current generation consoles.

We’ll save judgement for when we see it, fingers crossed on this fidelity promise though. As for the actual gameplay, the only word that really does what we saw justice is Intensity (note the capital ‘I’). As unsubtle as a sledgehammer, the explosions, reports, confusion and general mania of the short, sharp fire exchanges looks about as close to the real thing you can get without being shot.

‘The Red Wire’ mission for example sees the player following a wire to it’s source – you guess it, a bomb – whereupon the player is set upon by a hostile and engaged in QTE-style close-quarters fighting. Enemy contended with and bomb disarmed you’re off out into the war zone, seamlessly heading from enclosed, dark, building to open, bright street scene complete with helicopters, armoured cars and troops on both sides. That the engine doesn’t miss a beat in the transition is again remarkable.

What follows is a huge face off between elevated PLR forces (they’re the good guys) and hostile insurgents. Helicopters hammer down supporting fire, parked cars explode in a torrent of bullets and eventually the tide of the enemy is turned. Then the earthquake happens, levelling buildings and leaving the street cleaved in two – this isn’t called ‘Faultline’ for nothing after all.

Worth the wait? It’s looking like another winter to look forward to for fans of the FPS genre. While remaining largely turgid for the last couple of years BF3 looks like the next step. We hold some reservations of course, not least that the while the intense shooting is all well and good, it will be in the juggling of pace that the single-player campaign lives or dies. After all it can’t always be as full-on as in the section we’ve seen, or it’ll cause people to have palpitations. Multiplayer (64 players on PC, 24 on console) hasn’t been discussed yet either, though expect the usual mix of vehicles and soldiers, not to mention deformation of the field of battle (though that’s just a guess). As ever, more when we get another look.



Planet Battlefield - DICE Hiring 2nd Community Manager, Battlefield 3 MP Hints?



Spoiler



*DICE Hiring 2nd Community Manager, Battlefield 3 MP Hints? *
Tuesday, 12 April, 2011 at 17:49 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

DICE is looking for a 2nd Battlefield Community Manager (with a 6 month contract). An interesting note listed under job responsibilities includes monitoring existing a new mods looking for ones to give ranked server support to. It also goes on to talk about map making competitions and Q&A for clans. Could this be a hint of what's to come in Battlefield 3 multiplayer? The multiplayer side of Battlefield 3 is expected to be show at E3 this year (June 7-9, 2011).

If you are looking for a job and think you could be a community mananger for DICE, then this might be the job for you. Remember DICE are in Stockholm, Sweden.

    The Community Manager is responsible for planning and executing a strategy for day to day communications to the world wide Battlefield community.

    Key responsibilities include:

        * Disseminating updates through all available channels including forums, official EA territory community teams, fansites, websites and in-game, deciding appropriate channels and timing on a case-by-case basis
        * Managing the relationship with and providing information and direction to EA territory community managers to ensure a unified flow of information to the community
        * Community opinion and feedback gathering through forum monitoring, polls and so on
        * Manage the whole community and its representatives through forums and other available tools
        * Monitoring the community and providing input and recommendations to Marketing and Development on existing and new player offerings
        * Planning and executing player programs including events and organized play in close cooperation with the marketing team and EA territory teams
        * Communication with EA stakeholders about community features
        * Updating the battlefield.com portal

    Other responsibilities

** Monitor and communicate with existing mods / look for possible mods to give ranked server support etc*
        * Map making competitions
        * Q&A for Clans / Mod-groups / media / PR
        * Maintain community wish list documents for potential future title updates
        * Manage communication and feedback process for public beta tests

DICE.se



GameSpot - Sound Byte: Meet the Audio Director of Battlefield 3



Spoiler



By: Sophia Tong, GameSpot - Posted on Apr 11, 2011

Like many editors in the office, I've spent a lot of late nights playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2, aborbed in the intense multiplayer action. Whether you're lacing helicopters with C4 and flying them into the enemy or taking down entire structures with a tank, there are so many ways to create gigantic explosions that leave your ears ringing (like when a smoke grenade somehow winds up at your feet.) Part of what makes the game so fun and immersive is not only the gameplay, environments, and weapons, but also the sounds that depicts the cacaphony of war around you.

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 won GameSpot's Best Sound Design award for 2010, and there's a good reason for it. From switching weapons to trudging along the harsh desert sands, every move you make on the battlefield is so clear that you truly feel like you're there. We had the opportunity to conduct an e-mail interview with audio director Stefan Strandberg who worked on Bad Company 2 and is currently in charge of the hotly anticipated Battlefield 3 to find out how he comes up with the perfect sounds.

GameSpot: Could you please introduce yourself and tell us a bit about what you do?

Stefan Strandberg: I've been working as one of the audio directors here at EA/DICE in Stockholm for eight years, and I'm trying to make our games sound as immersive as I possibly can, I guess. I'm a gamer like the rest of us, and as much as any other gamer, I want the audio to be everything that it can be.

GS: How did you start working in sound design?

SS: Like so many other sound designers, I'm a musician, although I don't make music for games, which is a common misconception. I actually started modding the sounds for the games I played myself because I could not stand to play them as they were. The quality and the style of sounds were in many of my favorite games [as] just sample CD library sounds, and I hated the fact that no love was spent there. So 10 years ago, that was basically what I was doing and I sold some sounds online as packages. And then, I got hired here at DICE for a racing game way back.

GS: What do you do as a sound designer?

SS: This title means different things in different companies, I would argue. But the basic concept of this labor is to create audio concepts and solutions for the title you are working on. It includes the craft of making noises, but that's only a small part of it if you work inside a studio that is making games. The list of tasks can be long, but it includes a wide variety of recording, editing, mixing, talking, getting the thing to work, banging your head against a wall, and not giving up.

GS: What are some of the craziest things you've had to do to get the sound that you want?

SS: Here at DICE, we take pride in recording a lot of things outdoors, and if we really want something--a specific sound--there is nothing that can stop us. This means that for a game like Battlefield, we have to put ourselves in situations that soldiers are put in but with some sort of recording device attached to us, just to see what it actually sounds like. That doesn't mean we will use it, but it gives us an idea of how it is. Sometimes we just need something really quick and we have no time to do a "proper" recording session. We just need it as soon as possible. So, one example would be when we ran around with weapon replicas in a public park to get snow footsteps and equipment sounds. Let me remind you that there are civilians in almost all parks in Stockholm. Not only does it look extremely silly when two guys [are] running in sync with a lot of recording equipment attached to them, but it would probably make me want to go call the police immediately and report two lunatics with weapons running around, crunching and proning in a park.

GS: What kind of research needs to be done before approaching a big project like Battlefield?

SS: I believe we, as in the sound team at DICE, are quite scientific in the initial stages of the production of a game. We listen and we analyze, and I have said this before, but I really believe in keeping identities from the real world. And we are very careful and aware when breaking those rules. The rules of real-world sounds. Especially in the case of a game that portrays something real. Real hardware, real worlds, real people. Personally, I like to exaggerate things, but it is not always needed since the real world provides so many layers of legibility and recognizable sounds. Once you start manipulating what we as humans know to be true in sounds, you cater to a second layer that only exists within your "made-up universe." And it is much trickier to stay true to that "new reality" once you've established it. We always try [to] create a consistent audio world when we go about making a Battlefield game.

GS: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 received GameSpot's Best Sound Design award of 2010. The sound design was exceptional and made the experience in Bad Company 2 unlike any other. What did you guys do to make this game stand out among so many other shooters out there?

SS: I want to reconnect to the previous statement about consistency. I think one of our key approaches was that we did not construct any sound without matching it to the rest of the sounds. Many people might think that we are trying to create the ultimate weapon sound in every single case, but it is the other way around. We create sounds that match the palette that we have decided upon. So it is not about creating an awesome gun sound; it's about creating a war. This might sound trivial, but it is still a key aspect of the whole sound experience.

GS: What do you have to do to get the right sound, from footsteps to weapon changes?

SS: Out the door. And then we get as intimate as we can with every single aspect of the experience rather than the recording. The recording is only one-third of the task. Or less actually. Getting the right source is key, but getting it to work in the game as we intended is a completely different thing. And then, getting it to sound convincing on a cheap TV and a home cinema system is another challenge. Getting the right sound is actually quite easy, but getting it to play back within the game as intended might throw everything with the recording that you thought were awesome overboard. Getting the right sound? Easy, if you know what you want. Getting it to work in the game? Hard. And that can send you back out the door again.

GS: Does the sound design team work closely with the music team?

SS: There is no music team. We hire external composers early on in the sketching phase to work with early art concepts and themes for the game. But as an audio director, I was working really close to the composers and joined the recording sessions in New York that we did for Battlefield: Bad Company 2. I had the opportunity to get really intimate with the stems and the inner parts of the recording, which helped me in getting it to work with the cutscenes and musical framing of the game later on. So yes, as sound designers, we are really attached to the music that goes into the game and how it is implemented and used is in our hands.

GS: What steps are you taking to make sure the sound is just as good, if not better in Battlefield 3?

SS: It blows my mind to look back at Battlefield: Bad Company 2, which still sounds amazing, and compare it to what Battlefield 3 sounds like. We have done incredible things with the new Frostbite 2 engine, and my fellow sound designer Bence Pajor has done so much polish and expanded on the previous designs of war that I lack words to describe the authenticity and detail that make up the sounds of Battlefield 3. You have got to hear it to believe it. It's real and it works.

GS: What kind of advice do you have for aspiring sound designers?

SS: I think I might have said this before in another interview, and these are my personal preferences when it comes to skill sets and what I value in a sound designer. First, imagination; without it, it's not going to work. Second, passion; without it, you don't want it that much. Third, analytical skills; without it, you don't know why.

GS: Thanks for your time!



GMR FM - An interview with Patrick Bach



Spoiler



"Our goal isn't to make a better game, we have that game. Our challenge is attracting new players" - An interview with Patrick Bach.

Author GMRFM Evan | Date Apr 11, 2011 at 12:25

The first thing that struck me about DICE executive producer Patrick Bach was just how confident and sure of himself he seemed. Sitting in the only chair in the interview room he delivered some of the most frank and direct answers I’d ever received from anyone in the games industry. This confidence is well earned considering that Bach sits at the helm of Battlefield 3, a game that has been hailed by some as “the saviour of the shooter”.

When asked about the fan expectation and demand that’s building around the game Bach is quick to say that “everyone has their own vision for Battlefield. We have to make something new without breaking the game but the biggest Battlefield fans already work at DICE”. A brave stance to take considering how close the series is to the notoriously protective and clannish PC gaming audience.

Bach addresses this as he has since the start by confirming that “the game was written for PC first and primarily”. This in itself presents its own set of challenges, as Bach says himself  “console technology is five years old so you know what you can and can’t do”. Considering how impressive Battlefield 3 looks on the PC you have to imagine the emphasis in that sentence is on the word “can’t”.

While it is very obviously a graphical tour-de-force, the thing that really makes BF3 stand out is the implementation of the ANT animation system that has featured in the recent iterations of EA’s sports titles. Implementing the complex system on the virtual soccer pitch is one thing but according to Bach the system “just didn’t work at first on consoles, there was too much going on”.

This taught the team some lessons about the scalability that would need to be the core of the Frostbite 2 engine, not just in the downward direction necessary for consoles but also that it would look even better on high-end PC’s and not the “standard store bought machine” that Bach says the game is designed to run on.

He says that through developing for higher end PC’s the team was shocked to learn just what was capable on console hardware. Bach goes as far to say that DICE has managed “to push the envelope” of what was thought to be possible on consoles. This push to advance things on both the console and PC is something that Bach hits upon frequently.

It was at this point in the interview that Bach addressed the massive elephant in the room: if rumours are to be believed then the game will be releasing right inside of the Call of Duty November window. Even if this isn’t the case the games will be competitors in some sense of the word. Bach nips the question in the bud by telling me that “our goal isn’t to make a better game, we have that game. Our only challenge is attracting new players”.

Bold words but a cursory glance at review aggregator websites shows that Bach is right, at least from the standpoint of pure statistics. Battlefield Bad Company 2 was the highest rated shooter of last year, ahead of Call of Duty Black Ops. He says Battlefield 3 is about “doing everything we do but better” , that DICE wants to “push boundaries“, something they can’t do by looking to the past or the competition.

Wherever your loyalty lies between the two series I think even the most dyed in the wool CoD fiend would agree that the sound engineers at DICE have been doing an incredible job in their recent games. Regular readers of the site will know just how important good sound design is too me so I asked if we could expect high standards from BF3. Bach cuts off my ever so slightly fawning question by simply saying “I agree, we’re awesome at sound”.

DICE are fully aware of the value of a game that sounds convincing and that it can add to a game both “emotionally and tactically”. The new engine will place a heavier emphasis on the “spectrum” of sound, it’s direction and even making it reflect through the environment around you. This is something that could be particularly useful when coming up against jets, which are returning to the PC version of the game having been absent since Battlefield 2.

Jets became a notoriously contentious issue in that game with some players loving them and more still saying that they were hard to use due to their massive speed in comparison to the games maps. Bach is mindful of these complaints and says that jets present “a problem. Balancing speed and damage and levels of realism with what is fun. The focus is on fun”.

Though the single player component of the game is the only thing that Bach was talking about in any kind of detail he is always quick to say that it’s a huge focus of the game whether it’s the 24 player console version of the full 64 player experience that will be available to PC players. He also mentions that a co-op experience will also be available alongside the tightly scripted, narrative driven single player.

Naturally, Bach remained tight-lipped on the game’s release date but sometime a little bit later on in Winter sounds likely. The beginning of November is the odd’s on favourite after a number of leaks and rumours began circulating.  Whenever we do get to play it, it will be interesting to see whether Bach’s confidence will be justified and if we finally see Battlefield rise to the top of the FPS world.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm drooling from that audio interview. Mmmmmm.

Might be time to jump to Audiotechnicas w1000 line with a dedicated amp.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 14, 2011)

Gamer.no - Realism for realism's sake is worthless



Spoiler



_We interviewed chief producer for Battlefield 3_
Tor Egil Andersen , 11 april 2011 19:16

LONDON (Gamer.no): sky-high expectations, demanding and impatient fans games journalists notwithstanding, the developers of Battlefield 3 does it all at their own pace. They are still holding their cards close to chest, but promises loose. The game will be released this fall, and lots of questions still unanswered.

We have so far looked at Battlefield 3 earlier, and this time we had an interview with an executive producer from the Swedish DICE, Patrick Bach, about the coming great shooter.

*Story Driven Campaign*

_- What is new in Battlefield 3? How is the single-player campaign, for example?_

- There is much we can not say yet whether the campaign. But I can tell.  We're going to have a dramatic story that you play it through from beginning to end. We try to use the good tool we have for multiplayer, and create something good and varied for those who play alone, too, explained Patrick Bach.

_- But the story will focus on people? You will not just be a nameless soldier who fights in a any group?_

- Yes, you play more named roles, and everyone on your team have their own personalities. We tell the story as much through the people in it, as the events they attend, he added.

_- Okay. Tell us about the new game engine to Battlefield 3 What is new and better in it?_

 - We came to the conclusion that we could not make the new game with the technology we already had. Battlefield 2's engine is getting pretty old, so we had to start all over again. We are constantly trying also to push the boundaries in game development, for what you can and should do.Frostbite 2-engine has several advantages. We can move large amounts of data much faster than before, and we can show more recent and more detailed graphics. We also have all new animations, characters who get to move much more naturally, "explained Bach.

_- And how do the the concrete Game Mechanics?_

– The new system for the destruction of our environment, is probably the most important of these. We are working to improve this all the time. With the destruction, we mean not only cool explosions, but the players can actually change the environment they find themselves in, "he replied.

_- How to get tactical destruction that matter?_

- Yes, but we do not look at the mechanics as a key element for the game, but instead as a cornerstone of communities. For us it's about physics. It's just something that should be in the game.  If you see a brick wall to be shot by a rocket, so it should be a hole. It is intended to affect the surroundings as they should be fair and realistic, "said Patrick Bach.

*Gameplay in focus*

_ - Since you put so much emphasis on the realistic, it means the struggle between different types of vehicles and infantry will become more realistic, or is it still reigns as the entertainment factor?_

 - We produce primarily all the mechanics so they should make the game fun to play. But entertainment can also be based on realism.  All we do on polishing the game is still to get the best possible balance.  If our rock-scissors-paper-principle does not work, then the game does not have any purpose. Realism for realism's sake is worthless in a computer game, "he replied.

_- Can you say a bit about the vision, idea and philosophy behind Battlefield 3?_

- We are trying simply to make the best first person shooter on the market. And we think the Battlefield formula, where we use different vehicles and infantry, destruction, huge open landscapes and small, cramped urban environment is the best for this. We have created these games for quite a while now, so we have the experience needed to know just how to take the genre a huge step forward, "explained Bach.

_- Then maybe we can talk about the most important part of the game.  How will the new things you introduce multiplayer genre do better?_

- If we look at the battlefield as a sport, like football, you have certain rules you must follow in the game. We want to develop the Battlefield sport and make it even better, but we do not want to remove Battlefield distinctive. Because then there would be a different game, "he said.

He continued:

- There are still lots of new things in Battlefield 3 Many things that people have longed for a long time, and several major elements. There are many new weapons and mechanics, but unfortunately I can not talk about them now.. I can tell that we're going to have fighters in the game.  It will therefore be possible to have both planes, helicopters, tanks and infantry on the battlefield. How we get an important dynamic between all vehicles.  Even if, for example, is a fighter, so one must be vulnerable to certain attacks.

_- Can you tell anything about the new types of maps and whether, for example, new methods to win matches?_

- It's still too early in development that I can say much about it. * I can tell you that Battlefield 3 will be the largest maps we have ever made.*  On the PC version can be 64 to play simultaneously, and the console is the number 24.  Battlefield 3 will also have a cooperative mode, but I can not say anything more about. The game does not come out until this fall, so there is much left for us to do.  I can say that we are making the game for those who really love the first-person shooter, and that we try to do it with more depth and quality than ever before, "said Patrick Bach.

_- How do you see all the expectations of the game, and you have taken much account of the views of all those who play the older games?_

- We will always play a lot of feedback from our community, and we are pleased that so many are looking forward to Battlefield 3. Everyone has their own opinions about how the game should be, but we use ourselves as a template when we create it.  We have been doing to make Battlefield games since 2002 now, or even slightly before that, and knows how the game will be good.  Many people have completely different ways to play, so it is therefore up to us to balance these against each other, "he replied.

_- So to find the exact right balance is the hardest thing for you right now?_

- Yes, definitely.  You see the same thing in competition as well.  If the balance is not good, the game is not worth anything.  Different styles of play must be played together, and one of them can not win all the time.  There are so many gameplay elements we and others have wanted to see in Battlefield 3, but we can not have them if they destroy the rest of the game, "explained Bach.

_- Finally, I wondered if you make the game first and foremost in terms of fans of the series, or you try to open it up more to new players?_

- In the office, we look at ourselves as consumers.  If there is anything in the game we do not like, so we remove it. We still use the player community and people around us to judge whether we are on the right path or not.  But we also agree that the battlefield can be difficult for many people to put themselves into, so we try to lower the entrance threshold, but do it without having to be at the expense of depth, "he replied.

Read also: Sneak Peek at Battlefield 3

Battlefield 3 will go on sale in November. We did this interview in London.  Travel and accommodation were paid by Electronic Arts.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 14, 2011)

DRMB Ep. 14: Part 1 with DICE Community Manager Daniel "zh1nt0" Matros
DRMB Ep. 14: Part 2 with DICE Community Manager Daniel "zh1nt0" Matros

==================================================

Frostbite 2 designed with next consoles in mind



> While skeptics have doubted DICE’s ability to deliver a Battlefield 3 experience on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 that will be close to the PC version, the studio assures everyone that Battlefield 3 will push the current generation of consoles to the absolute limit.
> 
> DICE is confident that Battlefield 3 will be the best looking console game to arrive for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 this year, according to executive producer Patrick Bach. DICE will prove this fact instead of just talking about it, according to Bach.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> DRMB Ep. 14: Part 1 with DICE Community Manager Daniel "zh1nt0" Matros
> DRMB Ep. 14: Part 2 with DICE Community Manager Daniel "zh1nt0" Matros
> 
> ==================================================
> ...



I hope to have another 5850 in crossfire by then. My 6 core and duel 5850's better push this game dammit!


Edit: I want every member to start thanking Gully more. The guy is giving you a lot of reading and links and I see very few "thanks". Give it up people. Its free!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope to have another 5850 in crossfire by then. My 6 core and duel 5850's better push this game dammit!
> 
> 
> Edit: I want every member to start thanking Gully more. The guy is giving you a lot of reading and links and I see very few "thanks". Give it up people. Its free!



Change to intel and you wont have an issue LOL .............trollin style


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Change to intel and you wont have an issue LOL .............trollin style



(Thick Asian accent) Your Troll style is no match for my Raging Drunken Troll style. HmmmHmmHmmm FIGHT!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

Kick ass.

That is all.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 14, 2011)

any leeks of min system needed? i hope my system can run this mid to high grafx setting but thats just hoping.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> any leeks of min system needed? i hope my system can run this mid to high grafx setting but thats just hoping.



No.  Some DICE people mentioned if you run Bad Company 2 OK, you should be able to run BF3, but perhaps at lower settings.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 14, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> No.  Some DICE people mentioned if you run Bad Company 2 OK, you should be able to run BF3, but perhaps at lower settings.



no, no, no, noooo...


this needs to be like BF2 graphics if it wants to survive, were even the best that was out at the time could not run it at max setings...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you sure about that? (though I didn't own at release; didn't do much gaming between late 2003 and early 2006) 

I do remember the specs being steep and also that it really pushed the need for 2GB RAM on a gaming rig like nothing before it...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2011)

Every gaming rig should have at least 6,000,000,000,000gb of ram nowadays.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 14, 2011)

tigger said:


> Every gaming rig should have at least 2gb of ram nowadays.



*Gaming rigs* should at least have 4 gigs


----------



## digibucc (Apr 14, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> no, no, no, noooo...
> 
> 
> this needs to be like BF2 graphics if it wants to survive, were even the best that was out at the time could not run it at max setings...



no, no - no.  needless , if a company builds a game and engine that properly scales, it will and should work on a large range of machines. that's what performance/graphics settings are for.



AltecV1 said:


> *Gaming rigs* should at least have 4 gigs



agreed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2011)

I did say "at least" 2gb's 

I agree on the 4gb but i have a real problem with win x64 being the enforced driver signing, the only reason i can see for win x64 is if you want/need more than 4gb's of ram.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to be a noob but what is this "clubhouse" ?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 14, 2011)

tigger said:


> I agree on the 4gb but i have a real problem with win x64 being the enforced driver signing, the only reason i can see for win x64 is if you want/need more than 4gb's of ram.



you know it is possible to disable, right?  not permanently, but to get the unsigned driver installed.  if you often have to install unsigned drivers, i would look to remedy that if possible.

x64 all the way   I ran into one or two issues with drivers, but not in years - never with Win7, and all were solvable.



MLG The Canadian said:


> Sorry to be a noob but what is this "clubhouse" ?



simply a group of TPU members that like the same thing.  with games we often play together, not always.  with hardware or pretty much anything else, we swap tips and stories.   just hang out... it's a clubhouse


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2011)

It only disables it till the next reboot though, i tried and spent hours googling, but it seem you cannot perma disable it.

I will go onto x64 eventually but i just cant see the point apart from the ram thing, atm there just is not enough x64 native apps/games for me to switch.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

tigger said:


> Every gaming rig should have at least 2gb of ram nowadays.



lol uh yeah I was talking about 2005 when BF2 was released.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 14, 2011)

tigger said:


> It only disables it till the next reboot though, i tried and spent hours googling, but it seem you cannot perma disable it.
> 
> I will go onto x64 eventually but i just cant see the point apart from the ram thing, atm there just is not enough x64 native apps/games for me to switch.


understandable - but i had to do it for... i can't even remember what.with vista x
64 years ago - anyway, it re-enables it i know, but you only need one boot to install the driver.  the unsigned driver kept working with it enabled, it was just you cannot install it with that.  i thought.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

This from yesterday and don't see amongst Gully's links so... (and Woooooo! btw)

DICE: BF3 will have the largest maps we’ve ever made


And hmmm this looks kinda interesting:



> This coming Friday, April 15th, we are hosting our very first Battlefield 2 Community Night! A great chance to dust off the ol’ BF2 box and show off your Battlefield 2 skills to members of the community. DICE community manager zh1nt0 will be there and is bringing a crew of DICE guys with him to get in on the old-school action. Thanks to the official Battlefield Blog and @Battlefield on Twitter for their support!



http://battlefieldo.com/battlefield3/bf2-community-night/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This from yesterday and don't see amongst Gully's links so... (and Woooooo! btw)
> 
> DICE: BF3 will have the largest maps we’ve ever made



Here it is...Message #820


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you fuckers have already "liked" the BF3 page on FB so that we can unlock the 12 minute video.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't use that bullshit.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 14, 2011)

What do you use Twitter (or what I like to call bumper stickers for the internet)?

j/k (about the you part, not really about the bumper stickers thing)

I liked and demanded all my friends to do the same or else our "friend" status could change......I at least said please.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 14, 2011)

Geforce.com - DICE to focus on the PC with Battlefield 3



Spoiler



April 13, 2011
By Jimmy Thang

While the Bad Company games have kept the Battlefield name relevant the last few years, hardcore PC gamers have been clamouring for a true Battlefield game for over half a decade. With highly-anticipated shooter Battlefield 3, Swedish developer DICE is promising to deliver the biggest, best, and most beautiful game in the series yet. 

We spoke to Battlefield 3 Executive Producer Patrick Bach, a man who firmly believes consoles are holding PC gaming back. Like PC gaming enthusiast, he is also dismayed by the fact that many game developers merely add anti-aliasing options to the PC version of games before calling it a day. Eager to buck this trend, Bach talks about how DICE will create one of the most visually-breathtaking games you've ever seen by using the PC as Battlefield 3's lead development platform. In this interview, Bach also touches upon amazing achievements with their new Frostbite 2 engine and touches upon the possibility of one day achieving photorealistic graphics.

*GeForce.com: In regards to the title, "Battlefield 3," is there a reason you wanted to bring the mainline back, as opposed to creating another Bad Company game?*
Patrick Bach: I think we've been all waiting for Battlefield 3, including people at DICE. We've been wanting to build this game for quite some time, but you know, the technology wasn't ready for it so we just had to wait. So we did other games in the meantime, which I think was a good thing, because you know, games are not about technology foremost. It's not what it's about, but if you don’t have the appropriate technology, you might not reach your vision and looking at Bad Company 2, for instance, we used a souped-up version of the Frostbite one engine and we actually achieved a lot more compared to Bad Company one. I think that’s the big benefit with having a good core engine, you can actually do iterations and make it slightly better, but then you come to a point where you just have to say, “Okay, if we want to make a big step forward, what do we need to do?” And you end up saying, “Okay, we need to rewrite, we need to redo it from scratch.” I think you can achieve a lot by changing art direction, story, core game design, and balancing stuff like that, but technology is a big part of gaming. It's based on super advanced technology and we just need to be aware of that and utilize whatever things we can to make our vision come true. Because, you know, gaming today is probably the most advanced piece of technology combined with the most talented people in any business. It's both a very creative and very technical business at the same time.

*Do you feel the consoles are holding PC games back?*
Yes, absolutely. That's the biggest problem we have today. Most games are actually still based on the same core idea that the consoles are your focus, the superior platform or something. I don’t know why. That was the truth 5 years ago, but the world has moved on. PCs are way more powerful than the consoles today and there are actually almost zero games out there that actually use the benefits of this. So for our target of what we want to hit, we are now using the more powerful platform to try and prove what we see gaming being in the future rather than using the lowest common denominator, instead of developing it for the consoles and then just adding higher resolution textures and anti-aliasing for the PC version. We're do it the other way around, we start with the highest-end technology that we can come up with and then scale it back to the consoles.

*Can you talk about the benefits of that? That probably makes the PC version look better but does it then hinder the consoles in any way?*
This is interesting. In theory you could argue that you're building it for a more powerful platform and that it will look crappy on consoles. That's not the case because when you build the target high, you can then pick and choose from the target and ask what actually creates this picture and then pick the best things from that and turn that into your console solution. The other thing that is very interesting is that since you're building the engine based on the knowledge that you will release it on the consoles, you actually streamline the whole technology to be able to scale back to the weaker platforms. So in the end, by, you know, painting this high-end target, you actually set a new bar and then when you scale it back, I think people will be surprised to see how good it looks on the consoles. We can't show it right now, because we're aiming to use the PC to set the bar, but it's actually helping us make a better console game.

*Can you go into detail as to why DICE decided to go with a new engine altogether? How was the old engine holding you back?*
We couldn't build the game if we didn't have the new engine.

*That's a bold statement.*
It's true. There's no looking back. Historically, we've always been more or less, you could say… we've been forced to build our own engines. There's no engine you could buy today that could build a Battlefield game to the quality that we're building Battlefield games. It's actually quite a complicated process to build a Battlefield game cause you are more or less picking the hardest thing to build, big open landscapes with quite high detail when you zoom in on it, it's an infantry ground focused game, but there are also air vehicles and they all need to work together and then you have all the physics involved with all the trajectories and bullets in the air and that has to be synced over a network and then all the players need to see what you're seeing. There's a lot of stuff going on in the background as well. We are extremely focused on making it look great.

*For those unfamiliar with the Battlefield franchise or just the Bad Company series, can you explain what all the buzz behind Battlefield 3 is about?*
It is the successor of course to Battlefield 2. It's not supposed to be connected to the Bad Company series. It's actually been more than five years since Battlefield 2, which, of course, has made us think a lot about how this next big Battlefield game should be. One of the conclusions that we made quite early was that if you really want to move gaming forward, you need to go back to the original idea. Look at the core of what you want to achieve rather than to just do an iteration on our existing technology for instance. We actually designed the game based on what we wanted to see in the future rather than what can merely be built today. And then we realized we had a lot of problems with the technology we had so we went back to the drawing board and just redid the whole engine based on our needs, rather than doing it the other way around. I think that's one of the big reasons why it's been taking so long for us to release anything from Battlefield 3 because the technology wasn't done. And also the fact that if you look back 5 years when the consoles, the high definition consoles, were released, they were actually better or good as high-end PCs back then.

*Are there going to be any new destructible enhancements to Battlefield 3? Bad Company did a really good job with that.*
Destruction was a bold move when we did it for the first Bad Company. We actually did the same back then, we asked ourselves, “what will be the new cool thing in 5 years that everyone will have?” And this is back in 2004 and still no one is really building destruction which is a bit weird in a way because you would have thought that the world would have moved on when it came to static worlds. There's a lot of work involved in it so the first Frostbite engine focused on making destruction just possible and it's not all about eye candy, of course, it's actually a strategic element of the Bad Company games so that using the destruction as a strategy, something that you need to adapt to, as it actually adds a lot of variety to the Battlefield core, and now we're taking that back into the core of Battlefield series. Battlefield 2 didn't have any destruction so Battlefield 3 will be the first core title with destruction and of course we're doing some bold moves by not only being in the more urban environments, where we've been before, but we’re going into cities now, so you need to have even more destruction where you can actually affect objects - the buildings around you, to make it feel like a physical world.

*Regarding why destructibility hasn't been fully embraced in games, it probably has to do with the fact that, unlike Frostbite, most engines are not capable of it and for developers, it's just cheaper to use a prebuilt engine.*
Absolutely.

*To that end, do you believe that every triple AAA game should have its own proprietary engine? Furthermore, what are the pros and cons of designing your own engine?* 
I think cost is the biggest drawback, of course. We've been working with the Frostbite 2 engine for more than three years. There are a lot of people in the team only working on the engine. It takes a lot of muscle from the company you're working for to put the money into it and kind of wait for the kind of payback later. It's not a safe bet to build your own engine, there's a lot of engines out there that have been failing and then you've been spending millions of dollars on something that actually ended up being worse than that and more expensive than an engine you could have bought.

First of all, you need to have very talented people building the engine so that you know that it's actually better than what you could have gone out and shopped for. And also, you've got to make sure that it pays back in the end, Battlefield is such a big brand now, so we've been building Battlefield games based on the Frostbite one engine for quite some time so we made the investment back. And also, you can actually see the benefit of the engine in the games like our destruction, for instance. We don’t see that in any other games because they don’t have that as a core element of their engine, we have it as a core element because that's what we designed it for.

*Are you guys going to license the engine out?*
No. We are owned by EA and we don't want anyone else to get the benefit of using our engine because we are big enough to make money on our games based on the engine, so we don't have to sell the engine itself.

*Was there much hesitation with designing an engine for the first one?*
Oh yes! Oh yes! There was a lot of debate! It takes a long time until you... when you go from having nothing to having something where you can actually see the benefit. That takes a lot of energy, a lot of time, and you'll also learn a lot over the course of time, so you can't really go back and just change stuff, you have to kind of keep going. And then you have to ask yourself, “When do you start to build the actual game? How long can you wait?” That's also the challenge when you don't have anything at all. So I think the Frostbite 2 engine is more or less based on the learnings from the Frostbite one engine and we rewrote more or less all of it based on those learnings. Like now, we know what we shouldn't do, we know what we should do, and we know what we should do better, and I think, for instance, rendering is a big part of that. The whole rendering model is completely rewritten and is actually interesting when you look at Battlefield 3. The screenshots or the imagery we have out right now, you can actually see that it looks quite different than any other game out there because it's such a unique rendering engine and that of course helps us to build a better game.

*For me, when I first saw the gameplay trailer, it was sort of reminiscent of that first Killzone 2 trailer.*
Oh, you mean the one that was fake?" (laughs) That's good.

*So what exactly is this engine allowing you to do with Battlefield 3 that you couldn't otherwise do with Frostbite one?*
First of all, as mentioned, I think the rendering is completely new, we're using a completely different rendering model. Deferred lighting, we're using dynamic radiosity, combined with all the particle systems being rendered in the same world, looking completely different than what we've seen before in our engine, at least. That combined with, for instance, our animation system that will be working with a central EA tech service, where they created this animation system called "ANT," primarily for EA sports titles. So you can see it being used in FIFA, for instance, and the characters in FIFA look amazing, probably the best looking sports game out there, but taking that into first person experience was quite cumbersome, it took quite a lot of energy and time, quite a lot of collaboration to get that going, but if you look at the result today in the images you've seen from Battlefield 3, we're taking this to a completely new level. It looks completely different than other first-person shooters, just the fluidity of animations at any time is unseen in other games, I would argue. For us, that's a huge step forward.

So we have the rendering, we have the animation, and we have the improved destruction that we've talked about. We're going into the cities, and then, of course, the audio is something that we've been really good at before, I would argue that we're the best in class but we still have improvements to do and we're taking that step now with Frostbite 2. So there's lot of bits and pieces from everywhere that adds to the whole package, it's not just one part. It's actually all the parts that make a better game. We also have of course, the benefit that the consumer might not see directly, but it's on the development side. We have faster iteration times. We have sub-level streaming, you can actually stream things in real time on any level, in and out of memory, it's super-fast, which gives us room to scale down high-end PCs to console.

*So performance should be pretty good across the board?*
Performance should be very manageable cause of this because we can choose where to add or remove stuff in run time, which is amazing.

*In terms of the visual style, are you guys trying to go for realism? Is that the end goal? Because it does look very realistic.*
Yea. The goal is to give you a realistic kind of rendition of the world so it feels like, “Okay, I understand this world. I see people, I see the world, I can recognize myself in it,” and then add all the gameplay elements of the core Battlefield experience into that and if you remember in 2005 when people played Battlefield 2, everyone said that was the most realistic-looking shooter at the time, but if you look at it today, compared to what we have, it looks like a cartoon. (laughs) It's way better today and I think we can of course, in the future, hope that we can take another step forward so games should not look like games, but games should look like what you want to create. If that’s reality or more stylistic cartoonish style or whatever, then we can't blame technology anymore, because then we'll have taken that step. We can then in theory create whatever we want. And I think to us, a very creative team, that's the big benefit. Then it becomes a discussion of not what can we do, but what do we want, which puts a lot of pressure in the creative part, of course. Back in the day you could blame technology, but now it's like, “Okay, we can do whatever we want, we don't have limitations."

*Do you think we'll ever get to a point where it will become impossible to distinguish between real life and a videogame?*
...hmmm... Yes? Maybe. But I still think there's a lot of…well, I can't see it being in the close future. Because there will always be people, it depends on who you ask, if you talk to the experts, the developers, they will see right through that. I remember when I saw Gran Turismo 2 for the first time, I was blown away. I saw it as photo-real. When I look at it today, it's like, “That’s not photorealistic. That's a game! It looks crappy.” (laughs) So I think it has to do with what you relate to, but you know, getting to reality is a big step, it's really hard to get there, but I think we're closing in, and at moments, in even our game sometimes, we actually have to ask each other, “Okay, is this part a rendered movie or the actual game?... Oh, it’s the actual game? Cool." So I think we can get there at times, but you know, creating a whole experience looking like real life, I think that’s really hard. There's so many small details.

*Moving on, let's talk about the game's single player. That was never a big focus for the main Battlefield franchise; yet, from the trailers, it seems like this one's going to be pushing a campaign pretty hard.*
I won't go into any details on the single-player. We're not releasing any info on that right now. In general, we want prove with the footage we've shown so far that we know what we're doing and we have a really strong idea on how we want the game to feel and look, and so I won't go into any details.

*Will it have co-op?*
We will have co-op in the game, but I won't go into details for what that means...

*Interesting... *strokes chin**
(laughs)

*Before we began the interview, we talked about how there was this perception that the Battlefield franchise has been "consolized" with Bad Company. It seems like DICE is really trying to get away from that perception.*
Yea.

*How are you addressing that?*
Well, first of all, we're using the PC as the lead platform. We’re setting the target with our high-end PCs, making sure that when we show footage now, it's on the PC. And we are a PC studio from the core and also looking at the audience today, the hardcore PC gamer is no different than the hardcore console gamer. That was not the case five years ago. Then, you had the more casual console audience and the more hardcore PC audience. I think that is very blurred today. People are extremely hardcore on consoles today. Extremely hardcore. So we don't have to dumb the game down in any way to make it fit on the console. It's still a very hardcore game, but then you still want the game to be accessible and some PC users might think that it’s a good thing that games are complicated. We do not agree. Battlefield 2 was a very accessible game. It's real easy to get into, but it's super deep and really hard to master and that’s what we wanted to achieve with battlefield 3.

*In multiplayer, how many players will the PC version support?*
64.

*And the console version?*
24.

*So that’s one of the benefits of being a PC user right there.*
That's one of the benefits of the PC. More memory, more bandwidth. The network bandwidth is higher on the PC. Consoles have a limitation, which is a problem for us, but we want to create the same experience on the consoles. 24 players is still more than almost anyone has on the consoles. In addition to that, we have vehicles and infantry on the same map.

*From a gameplay perspective, what can we expect to be different about Battlefield 3?*
It's going to be bigger. It has to be big, we're going to have jets!

*Are they going to be hard to take down?*
Our goal is to make a fun game first - we don’t put anything into the game that is not balanced. That’s not how we do things.

*In real life, I wouldn't know how to shoot down a jet...*
There will be plenty of ways to take down a jet. There will also be plenty of ways to defend yourself from getting shot down as well. It’s a part of the rock, paper, scissor way of thinking that we have. We don't necessarily try to see things from the shooters' perspective, but from the getting-shot-at perspective. We focus on how you can defend yourself given any weapon you might have, we then try to give you options and that's what creates the magic.

*Patrick, thank you for your time.*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 14, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I hope you fuckers have already "liked" the BF3 page on FB so that we can unlock the 12 minute video.



I don't forsee them getting to one million Likes before Sunday, when the video was originally scheduled to be released.

I remember when I first heard about this, and the counter was already around 450K.  In hindsight, it was probably at 400K before they even announced this promotion.  It's only gone up around 220K since then.

We'll see it on Sunday...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I don't forsee them getting to one million Likes before Sunday, when the video was originally scheduled to be released.
> 
> I remember when I first heard about this, and the counter was already around 450K.  In hindsight, it was probably at 400K before they even announced this promotion.  It's only gone up around 220K since then.
> 
> We'll see it on Sunday...



Ive been writing people I don't even know to "like" this. But we are only at about 600k


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2011)

ill "Like" it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would but i dont use FB or twitter or any of them kinda sites.

I will just like it intstead sitting here


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Geforce.com - DICE to focus on the PC with Battlefield 3



"It's going to be bigger. It has to be big, we're going to have jets!" 

Yes! Exciting news to hear. Maps are going to be huge! I am guessing that is why they are allowing 64 players. They want people to be more spread out I am guessing?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 15, 2011)

New trailer with mostly old footage...looks like a potential TV commercial...

Battlefield 3 - "My Life" Trailer (Actual Game Footage)


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New trailer with mostly old footage...looks like a potential TV commercial...
> 
> Battlefield 3 - "My Life" Trailer (Actual Game Footage)



nice in vehicle footage there. especially the jet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New trailer with mostly old footage...looks like a potential TV commercial...
> 
> Battlefield 3 - "My Life" Trailer (Actual Game Footage)



That made my pecker move.


----------



## Bow (Apr 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That made my pecker move.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 15, 2011)

Battlefield 3 to Make TV Debut During FA Cup



> Battlefield 3 to Make TV Debut During FA Cup
> 
> Electronic Arts has revealed today that the highly-anticipated Battlefield 3 will receive its television debut this week, during the incredibly high profile FA Cup semi-final. The match between Manchester United and Manchester City will not only provide a tense derby tie, but will also showcase Battlefield 3 months ahead of its November launch.
> Speaking to MCV, Colin Blackwood, UK Business Lead, Electronic Arts said: “We’ve had an amazing response from community and industry and we’re extremely excited to be able to show so much gameplay footage this early in the campaign."
> ...



==================================================

I'm seeing postings and tweets from several people today stating that Amazon e-mailed them about their Battlefield 3 pre-order, stating that the game is now scheduled to be released on November 4th.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy shit that vehicle footage at the end gives me goosebumps! This game will rewrite the book of EPIC.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 15, 2011)

seriously.  everything i read and see only makes me want it MORE.  i've already pre-d .... but november is a long way away 

still, a quality shooter right before winter is always a good thing


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 16, 2011)

WOW ! The 12 minute gameplay footage has been leaked since the 14th.....I actually found it.......I'VE JUST BEATEN GULLY !!#!$%@%! %MUHAAHAHAHAH 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zw8SmsovJc

Wow.....some animation fail .....the mounted machine gun bullets belt isn't even moving yet the gun is still shooting.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> WOW ! The 12 minute gameplay footage has been leaked since the 14th.....I actually found it.......I'VE JUST BEATEN GULLY !!#!$%@%! %MUHAAHAHAHAH
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zw8SmsovJc
> 
> Wow.....some animation fail .....the mounted machine gun bullets belt isn't even moving yet the gun is still shooting.



Bastard...

12 Minutes of Gameplay video released!

Youtube


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Wow.....some animation fail .....the mounted machine gun bullets belt isn't even moving yet the gun is still shooting.



The games still almost a half a year away, thats a pretty easy fix. I'm more worried about sounds, animations, destruction, and lighting. And all 4 of those are looking amazing, even better than BC2, and BC2 is sexy. The guns in BF3 sound so good, and I like the recoil, it isn't smooth, it's choppy, like you can see the bounce from each bullet leaving the barrel.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok fellas.  I am in.  Add me to the group.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok fellas.  I am in.  Add me to the group.



bout time gunny   i have got to stop thinking about this game every day!


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 16, 2011)

Pretty nice.  I was a little disappointed that it was all the same as the previous video, just longer segments.  Still, I'm excited.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok fellas.  I am in.  Add me to the group.



Heh.


----------



## Bow (Apr 16, 2011)

It does look awsome.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 16, 2011)

12 min Video downloadable version 1080p @ 60hz (1.8 GB!)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> WOW ! The 12 minute gameplay footage has been leaked since the 14th.....I actually found it.......I'VE JUST BEATEN GULLY !!#!$%@%! %MUHAAHAHAHAH
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zw8SmsovJc
> 
> Wow.....some animation fail .....the mounted machine gun bullets belt isn't even moving yet the gun is still shooting.



Hmm, looks like it was released before the facebook page reached 1mill "likes".


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 16, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, looks like it was released before the facebook page reached 1mill "likes".



One million likes will now only unlock the 12 minute video with commentary from Patrick Bach.  And the count is at 800,400.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Pretty nice.  I was a little disappointed that it was all the same as the previous video, just longer segments.  Still, I'm excited.



Yeah me too ! It is everything we have already seen and spliced into one. It was in 720P though so that was nice.
Downloaded the 1080P one. It is sweet !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 17, 2011)

Well well well. Regardless of what it says on the Steam Store page:



> Steam Support
> to me
> 
> Hello,
> ...



The only good news here is that I never bought MOH 2010. Took them almost a month to finally answer this for me too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well well well. Regardless of what it says on the Steam Store page:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good news here is that I never bought MOH 2010. Took them almost a month to finally answer this for me too.



Well that royally sucks cause i bought that shit game purely to get the beta. Fauk Steam. Is it not considered False Advertising if the reality is contrary to the ad on the steam site? A waste of the dough.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 17, 2011)

I came _so_ close to doing so as well even without everyone telling me I'd better DO IT NOW!1!

If I wasn't such a procrastinator and also didn't already have so many other games I don't play I surely would have.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 17, 2011)

400rounds of ammo... relay....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I came _so_ close to doing so as well even without everyone telling me I'd better DO IT NOW!1!
> 
> If I wasn't such a procrastinator and also didn't already have so many other games I don't play I surely would have.



Well a good friend of mine bought it recently for this reason. If he does not get beta access I will be surprised. Ill let you know.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 17, 2011)

Why would you be surprised?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Did I see some people bitch about graphics glitches and the 400 round belt clip. Where did you see a 400 round clip?  Second this is just an Alpha stages.  It is still in closed beta testing, and there is like 6 months of bug fixing to go.  I am shocked it looks this good already.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 18, 2011)

the 1080p video looks really good


----------



## Flak (Apr 18, 2011)

I will definitely be all over this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Did I see some people bitch about graphics glitches and the 400 round belt clip. Where did you see a 400 round clip?  Second this is just an Alpha stages.  It is still in closed beta testing, and there is like 6 months of bug fixing to go.  I am shocked it looks this good already.



Its not in beta testing yet.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why would you be surprised?



Because when it was on sale a while back that was one of the promotions. "Also get the beta for BF3!". And that was well after the pre-order.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2011)

So when exactly did MOH 2010 start pre-order anyway? BF3 was announced that long ago? 

Saw the first TV commercial tonight during new Family Guy!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So when exactly did MOH 2010 start pre-order anyway? BF3 was announced that long ago?



Battlefield 3 beta access for MOH pre-orders was announced on July 30th, 2010

MOH was released (in North America) on October 12th, 2010.

So, order any time between those dates.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2011)

This clubhouse should have been started back then.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 18, 2011)

Music from the My Life video - Awesome live version

==================================================

In case you didn't actually see it on TV, and were curious.  The commercial.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2011)

So who did it first? Lil Wayne or JJ?

Edit: I guess Lil wayne did. Shes got a lot of talent. She made a lil wayne song sound good.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Edit: I guess Lil wayne did. Shes got a lot of talent. She made a lil wayne song sound good.



That is something Lil' Wayne himself is on capable of doing every blue moon.

Seriously that is a song from The Game, someone with actual talent and skill.  Lil' Wayne just provide the voice of a 13 year old girl for the chorus.  Game should have had JJ do the original song.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 18, 2011)

Faultline 12 minute trailer with Commentary.  Complements of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on hardforum. 

www.dailymotion.com

Now on Youtube


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Faultline 12 minute trailer with Commentary.  Complements of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on hardforum.
> 
> www.dailymotion.com



Wow! Thank you! 
Isn't this the 12 minute producer's commentary vid that is supposed to be unlocked through the Facebook page once it reaches 1,000,000 likes?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 18, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Wow! Thank you!
> Isn't this the 12 minute producer's commentary vid that is supposed to be unlocked through the Facebook page once it reaches 1,000,000 likes?



Yes, supposedly no one told EA Greece NOT to release it...the count is currently 866,123.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 18, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, looks like it was released before the facebook page reached 1mill "likes".





GullyFoyle said:


> One million likes will now only unlock the 12 minute video with commentary from Patrick Bach.  And the count is at 800,400.





GullyFoyle said:


> Faultline 12 minute trailer with Commentary.  Complements of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on hardforum.
> 
> www.dailymotion.com




You sure about that Gully?  The facebook page still hasn't reached 1mill.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 18, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You sure about that Gully?  The facebook page still hasn't reached 1mill.



Have you watched it?  It is Patrick Bach narrating.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Have you watched it?  It is Patrick Bach narrating.





GullyFoyle said:


> One million likes will now only unlock the 12 minute video with commentary from Patrick Bach.


I don't find that a big deal.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Apr 18, 2011)

This is the most excited I've ever been for a game release. Fifa and Gran Turismo releases combined don't reach this level of excitement.


----------



## caleb (Apr 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Did I see some people bitch about graphics glitches and the 400 round belt clip. Where did you see a 400 round clip?  Second this is just an Alpha stages.  It is still in closed beta testing, and there is like 6 months of bug fixing to go.  I am shocked it looks this good already.



It looks to me the same way BC2 does. Nothing really shocking unless you are still getting wet on the single player animations.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2011)

caleb said:


> It looks to me the same way BC2 does. Nothing really shocking unless you are still getting wet on the single player animations.



wow, i hafta disagree.  the models are much more lifelike in both texture and animation.  the scenes are more engaging, with higher quality models.  the gunplay hasn't changed a ton but looks tighter.

the lighting is superb.  the reflection as well.  the relatively small amount of destruction looks amazing!

Obviously this can't be told until playing, but it looks more fluid.  it looks much more natural watching it, which in turn will crank up the immersion.

it's dangerous to let any game get hyped too much - but this one really does look very promising on all fronts.  aside from the guys with guns bit - how does it look the same as BC2? i'd expect there to be similarities - as it's one company - but aside from it being a shooter, it is a different game for sure.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yes, supposedly no one told EA Greece NOT to release it...the count is currently 866,123.



Looks like someone is getting the boot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> wow, i hafta disagree.  the models are much more lifelike in both texture and animation.  the scenes are more engaging, with higher quality models.  the gunplay hasn't changed a ton but looks tighter.
> 
> the lighting is superb.  the reflection as well.  the relatively small amount of destruction looks amazing!
> 
> ...



Hes trollin. Pay no attention.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2011)

Well have you *really looked * at the model textures in BC2 such as during the kill cam? They are pretty detailed and incredible (and I swear even sharper in latest Catalyst revisions, but that's another story) down to the threads. This isn't a condemnation of the graphics in BF3 (which I can't judge, comparatively or otherwise, anyway til I actually play and see it on my setup) but mainly just big time props for BC2.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought I was dreaming about the latest Catalyst drivers making images look more crisp.  I think they made a big difference.  Neverwinter Nights 2 looks totally different, and BC2 seems sharper.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeh I concur, image quality in the latest catalyst drivers is definitely improved. In fact, when I first went from my GTX 460 to the HD 5870 I couldn't believe how much more detailed some games looked but put it down to placebo.

EDIT - And BTW I would like to be a member, this will be the first multiplayer game I will be in from the start. I arrived late to the BC2 party as I was in between rigs.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 19, 2011)

GamerSpawn Battlefield 3 - "My Life" Analysis
GamerSpawn Battlefield 3 - "12 Minute Gameplay" Analysis


----------



## Bow (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 19, 2011)

So I just saw a tweet from Direct2Drive saying Battlefield 3 is now available for pre-order from them.  I click the link and I was able to get to their site.  Right on the side of the page is an ad saying 10% off all pre-orders for a limited time.

$59.95 - 5.99 = $53.96  If you like D2D, here is your chance to save a few bucks.

Direct2Drive


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 19, 2011)

i pre ordered it for 43.11€(62$) without pre order its 47.90€(68$) for that kinda money it better be worth it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i pre ordered it for 43.11€(62$) without pre order its 47.90€(68$) for that kinda money it better be worth it



You're kidding, right? This is the "safest" pre-order in the history of video games!


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope Steam will sell it through their store and run some special pre-order deal. I don't want to pay $60 for any game. But of course I NEED this on day one so if there is no special then I will just shell out the dough. xD


----------



## digibucc (Apr 20, 2011)

keep an eye on d2d.  I got it pred a few weeks ago at 20% off, i think it's @ 10% now, but may go back up again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> I hope Steam will sell it through their store and run some special pre-order deal. I don't want to pay $60 for any game. But of course I NEED this on day one so if there is no special then I will just shell out the dough. xD



I feel the same and did so even before digital dist sales were common. But I doubt it. At least not on Steam maybe D2D. But if any game looks to be worth it it's this one.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll probably bite on the Steam version, just so future expansions are trouble free.  We'll see though.  If Amazon has a good deal I like thier style, which is akin to D2D, I think.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I'll probably bite on the Steam version, just so future expansions are trouble free.  We'll see though.  If Amazon has a good deal I like thier style, which is akin to D2D, I think.



i don't mean to push, but the only trouble i know of comes if you don't buy the game and exps at the same place. be it d2d, impulse or steam.  and d2d should be cheaper, as they are having a ton of sales lately trying to drum up customers....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2011)

The day it comes on Steam Ill buy it.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I have an invite to the clubhouse?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 20, 2011)

xboxer360 - Exclusive Q&A With Patrick Bach on Battlefield 3



> Exclusive Q&A with Patrick Bach: Battlefield 3
> Words by: Richard Berry
> Posted on: Wednesday 20th April, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn its down to 24 players on the console?! I thought it was 32. LULZ!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 20, 2011)

Battlefield-online.net - Battlefield 3 Vehicles Shown in Xbox 360 Theme



> While not exactly new to Battlefield, there appears to be new images of some of the vehicles in Battlefield 3 in the Xbox 360 theme posted about below. A couple of those (AA and Light Tank) haven't been seen before in any of the magazine features or trailers.



BF3_VE1 - BF3_VE2 - BF3_VE3 - BF3_VE4 - BF3_VE5


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> keep an eye on d2d.  I got it pred a few weeks ago at 20% off, i think it's @ 10% now, but may go back up again.



Post on slickdeals.net says you can stack a 15% friends referral code on top of the 10% preorder discount and get BF3 for $45.86...  He linked to a sample code.


----------



## caleb (Apr 20, 2011)

I already posted it here somewhere. I stacked 35% (which I bought on Polish e-auction for 2euro) with the 10% that you get if you put something in ur basket close the browser and revisit the store (there is a small banner popup somewhere so disable blockers).


----------



## Bow (Apr 20, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> So I just saw a tweet from Direct2Drive saying Battlefield 3 is now available for pre-order from them.  I click the link and I was able to get to their site.  Right on the side of the page is an ad saying 10% off all pre-orders for a limited time.
> 
> $59.95 - 5.99 = $53.96  If you like D2D, here is your chance to save a few bucks.
> 
> Direct2Drive



Got mine.  I always use D2D


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazon. Boxed copy. FTW.

Though having on Steam would be nice esp once expansions roll around...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 20, 2011)

Judging from this article summary from Voodoo Extreme, sounds like TheMailMan has got himself a hosting job over at BashAndSlash.com? 

ve3d.ign.com



> Battlefield 3 Podcast With DICE Audio Director
> Apr 20, 2011 at 7:58 AM - Jube
> If you're a podcast person then stop by BASHandSlash to listen in on DICE's audio director Stefan Strandberg, currently working on Battlefield 3. Ah yes, the sweet sounds of the Battlefield. Listen to the Battlefield 3 podcast here. You can tell that the podcast host has a woody throughout the interview.



Direct link to PodCast


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a slow news day... 

Battlefield 3: 'The console version looks so much better than anticipated'




Spoiler



21-Apr-2011 
DICE executive producer Patrick Bach talks console technology, next-gen and Battlefield's competition...

2011's FPS battle kicked off with a bang when EA and DICE slammed some heavy artillery on the table in the form of Battlefield 3 . 

Of course it looks beautiful, that's plain for all to see, but executive producer at DICE Patrick Bach tells us that the implications of the studio's latest military shooter go much further than a pretty face.  

As DICE looks to the future, it's building Battlefield 3 with the next-generation in mind to create a game that will fulfil the potential of technology for next five years. 

An exciting premise for sure. We spoke Bach about what that means for Battlefield 3, what EA and DICE are expecting to see in the next-generation and how the developer feels it's about to get one over the competition: 

*Battlefield 3 looks amazing from what we've seen but so far everything's been shown on PC. Is it going to look as good on console?* 
That's always hard to answer. We need to show pictures of it to make sure that when people see it they can judge for themselves. There are of course technical advantages with the PC. PC: brand new technology; Consoles: five year old technology, so of course there will be differences. Our job is to make sure that the core and the emotion of the game is exactly the same. We're not trying to build a lesser game on console. The interesting part is since we have the stretch goal of creating something amazing on PC, scaling that back to console gives us an advantage because we actually see stuff being run on the console today in Battlefield 3 that looks so much better than we anticipated just because we're aiming so much higher rather than trying to build a console game based on the competition or our latest game. We're building it aiming for the stars. We're seeing some really cool results. 

*How does the console version compare to something say or Uncharted 3 on console?*
I'm not too worried to be honest. I think we will be, if not the best-looking console game this year, up there with the competition. Honestly we're not even trying to compare it, we're just comparing to ourselves right now because if we were to look at other console games I don't think we'd get the quality we are striving for. My goal is of course to prove it rather than talk about it, but I wouldn't worry too much because I think it will look amazing.   

*It must be pushing the consoles to the absolute limit... *
Yes. 

*And I think you guys have talked about it being a next-gen experience on current-gen technology... *
Yes.  

*Epic and other developers have been pushing the next-gen experience. Are we on the edge of this generation do you think? Are you guys expecting the next-gen soon? *
I don't know what the big corporations are thinking but definitely we are desperate to move on into the next generation. I think Battlefield 3 will look like a next-generation game and all the technology we're building, the whole Frostbite 2 system the animations, everything is trying to aim for a couple of years in the future rather than looking at what we have today. 

We are already there; if they were to release a new console tomorrow the engine would scale onto that platform because we have been looking at not only the PC technology today but also speculating what will happen tomorrow when it comes to these things. So everything from streaming technologies, rendering technologies is scalable onto future platforms. 

*And what kind of things are you expecting from the PlayStation 4 and Xbox 720 that you've kept in mind for this? *
Well I think multi-processing is a must, everything we're building now is multi-tasking and we're really good at moving memory between specific memory and common memory. And, of course, graphics; HD will not go away. 

But I think in general it will be more of the same but there will there will probably be new creative online features and that kind of stuff, which we are of course already supporting. 

*And what about things like 3D and, for the Playstation, Move capability, what's the status on that for Battlefield 3? *
I don't have any status to give you at this time. There's a lot of talking going on about what we should and shouldn't support and we're trying to do what's best for the game.   

*When Battlefield 3 was first announced one of the things fans had concerns about was the inclusion of a single-player campaign. For Bad Company 2 the single-player was overshadowed by the multiplayer. Should fans be concerned about the inclusion of single-player in Battlefield 3? *
No. Of course I would say no. I think the worry is that we would take people away from multiplayer to create the single-player and that's not the case. Our multiplayer team is way bigger than the multiplayer team we had building Battlefield 2 for instance. So, it's not that we don't put energy into creating the multiplayer. We have a lot of confidence in the multiplayer so we are pushing quite a lot to make it something amazing. 

And single-player is something that we want to build, it's something that adds to the experience - a good training ground for a lot of people that want to try out different bits of the game. Et un seul joueur est quelque chose que nous voulons construire, c'est quelque chose qui ajoute à l'expérience - un bon terrain d'entraînement pour beaucoup de gens qui veulent essayer différents bits de la partie. We love a great single-player, for sure, as well as a great multiplayer so we want to include both. Nous aimons un grand solo, bien sûr, ainsi qu'un mode multijoueur, donc nous voulons inclure à la fois. 

*What would you say to the idea that, in military FPS games especially, multiplayer is bigger than single-player?* 
I think the whole kind of hunter/prey behaviour of people is quite deeply in your DNA so that won't go away. People want to show off that they are better than their friends or anyone out there, so that's a bit part of it. People want to play the sport of hunting and shooting so it's not that first-person shooters will go away from multiplayer, it'll probably grow even further. 

But I also think that single-player will continue to develop because having a great campaign is something that people love to do, but the hours will be put into the multiplayer for sure. 

*Do you know, at all, what your completion rate of single-players in previous games is? Because I bet a lot of people buy FPS games for the multiplayer alone.* 
I don't have any good numbers on it. I think most people try the single-player at least and actually a lot of people finish the single-player. But I think the multiplayer component is so strong so if you start to play it you will continue to play it. We still have a huge amount of people still playing Battlefield Bad Company 2, even today more than a year after launch. So there's no doubt we have that strong... I wouldn't call it addictive but something you like to keep doing. 

We see it as a sport; it's like the rules of football, they are set and now you find new ways of playing it. 

*Obviously the 'other one' is Call of Duty but EA's come out fighting almost, you seem very confident this time around. Is this the COD killer? *
When we build a game, we're not even talking about the competition. We're inspired by media in general, we're inspired by a lot of things. When you're selling a product like an FPS of course you're looking who's around you, what's the competition and that's where that discussion comes from. We think we have the best game on the market, looking at last year reviews and also consumer feedback, we had the stronger game, that did not result in more sales, of course. So it's a question of sales vs. quality is it the same or is it different? Is it the marketing machine that sells copies or is it the quality of game that sells copies?  

Our strive is to build the best Battlefield game ever and that's what we're going to do. We're not going to let ourselves get disturbed by the discussion of the fighting or who's better because that's not important to us because we are not building the same game; we are building Battlefield, they are building whatever game they're building. Let people choose. We think we have the best first-person shooter experience on the market. 

*EA said the competition's getting lazy and you're coming for them. Do you think there is a formula that the competition is using that you've broken away from and diversified a bit? *
Not really, Battlefield has always been more or less the same formula, to us it's the winning recipe - don't fiddle with it too much. We should add to it and enhance the experience but we shouldn't change it. 

I think the whole lazy discussion comes from, in general, technology. Everyone is building technology based on consoles rather than trying to move into the next generation and our engine is based on stuff that we've been speculating on for quite some time. When we started with it we thought everyone would be here - it's like the element of destruction that we added to Bad Company 1, we thought everyone would have destruction and still no one is doing it because they are still selling copies based on old stuff.  

So I think the whole lazy discussion is based on the 'good enough', you know you only have to be better than your last game, you're not trying to envision the future or see where you ought to be. It's more 'Let's get stuff out there.' And I'm not talking about any specific game I'm talking in general people are building games based on old console technology. 

*Do you think that's a problem with the industry? That people are trying to churn things out? There are annual releases for things like Call of Duty... *
Yeah. Of course there's always money and there are stock prices that kind of drive and change things but I think the goal for game developers should be to make that game and if you make a great game then people will hopefully buy that. There is a challenge between just making another game and making the game. 

*Having said that do you have plans to make Battlefield 4, 5 and 6 as well? *
Oh no we're not planning on that. No, there are probably more strategic people that are thinking about those things. I don't know EA might plan for things like that but we are DICE we make games so we're focusing on the game we are building right now to make sure it's as good as possible and when we're done with that we need to evaluate the situation, see what people want and what they don't want. 

If we're a success maybe we should focus on maintaining that success rather than building a new game. If we fail then let's fix that. 

*So you wouldn't want to go down the annual release route? *
No I think that would be... Making a game per year is too quick, you need more than a year to build a great game. 

You guys are obviously at the top of the military FPS ladder, if a developer was coming into the genre with a new IP what would you tell them? 

That would be difficult, I don't want to give away any secrets [laughs]. No but in general you need to have a strong multiplayer to be able to fight. Multiplayer alone is a hard sell, if you want to sell a blockbuster game you need all the components in this genre to be up there and you need to do it really well. That's kind of the bottom line.  

*Is there space between you guys for more IPs?  *
I think there are more IPs than two. I think though that the quality bar might be fluctuating in some areas and that's the challenge; keep the quality high and even because if you have any bumps in the road people will stop playing the game, they won't like it. 

So, whatever your game is, that game needs to be great. One, don't try and copy the competition because then you will only be second fiddle, you won't ever be number one. Second, whatever you do, do it well and that's what the game we're trying to build is based on - make sure that you focus on what's unique for you. 

*So you've no concerns about genre fatigue? A lot of FPS fans are saying they've seen it all before.  Is the genre a bit saturated, a bit fatigued with the same old stuff?  *
In a way yes, but then again the genre is very specific. It's like racing games, "Oh I'm getting fed up with cars." Yeah maybe you shouldn't play racing games because that's what they are. If it's a first-person shooter and you're not first-person shooting then there are other games for you.  

This is a very specific genre and there are people that want to play this experience. What we're doing is building the game that we want to play in this genre and if people don't like it then, really sorry, I think you should try something else. I'm not claiming that everyone should buy our game. If they don't like it, they don't like it. 

We know that we can make the best Battlefield game, that being the things that we claim as Battlefield. There are other games that try to do different things. My only worry is that if everyone is trying to build the game that the competition is building then we will get fatigue. But then again you're actually giving someone the opportunity to fill the gap where no-one is. 

We've seen that before; when Battlefield 1942 came out, no one had really built that type of game before. It's not that no-one could have done it, it's that no one did it because they were trying to build something else. 

So fatigue can give openings for the competition to try and find new ways and I think that's great. We want harsh competition because it makes everyone better. 

*Finally, if you were asked, would you want to put Battlefield on things like the NGP and 3DS? *
Well there is an iPhone version of Battlefield: Bad Company 2, which we didn't build. I think it's...  First person shooters are hard. First of all the were invented on the PC. Well that's not really true but that's where they became big. 

Then when first-person shooters came to consoles people hated it and said you can't play it and we have the same transition now. Who can build the first great iOS shooter? Today it's kind of not really there, it's not the same experience, but if you can create it for handhelds you just need one game that is great and everyone will try and take that knowledge and start building new ones. 

*Because the NGP looks geared for it doesn't with its power and dual thumb-sticks?* 
Yeah, yeah. We haven't looked into it yet because we have enough with the HD platforms right now and that's our focus and you never know, in the future, if you should explore more platforms.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> It's a slow news day...
> 
> Battlefield 3: 'The console version looks so much better than anticipated'
> 
> ...




flipin console noobs....


boo hoo, your game looks crappier, and is smaller than mine


----------



## KashunatoR (Apr 21, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> flipin console noobs....
> 
> 
> boo hoo, your game looks crappier, and is smaller than mine




if you don't make some upgrades bf3 won't look any better on you pc than on the consoles


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2011)

I pecker has grown back (Lizard like). Need some BF3 multilayer screens.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

twitter.com/BattlefieldNews: "Battlefield 3 pre-order on Direct2Drive for $40 with promo code: BUNNY (25% off) http://bit.ly/hDn0ZG #BF3"

(I had to pay tax, too)

*Edit:  now up to $45, because they removed the 10% pre-order stacked discount.  Yay for me. Bummer for you slackers.*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Battlefield 3 demo due prior to launch - Report [Update]



> * By Tom Magrino, GameSpot
> * Posted Apr 21, 2011 5:35 pm PT
> 
> [UPDATE] EA Dice executive producer ostensibly confirms publisher will release sampler of upcoming FPS before the game is out later this year; publisher says he meant beta.
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats nice but how about a beta for all prior to launch? Meh.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thats nice but how about a beta for all prior to launch? Meh.



I would suspect something similar to the BC2 beta, not open, but not exactly hard to get into either.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 22, 2011)

Not hard how so? Got more details about that? I wasn't paying attention at the time (and somehow didn't even know about this game until this clubhouse was started).


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not hard how so? Got more details about that? I wasn't paying attention at the time (and somehow didn't even know about this game until this clubhouse was started).



just means many keys available, in a number of ways.

it was technically closed, but you had keys for different pre orders, different sites had a number of keys to give away.  It wasn't free for all but with a little looking you could find a way in easily enough.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 23, 2011)

Well just watched the last unlocked trailer on the BF3 facebook. I think my system is screwed for being able to play the game much more then at medium settings on multiplayer.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Well just watched the last unlocked trailer on the BF3 facebook. I think my system is screwed for being able to play the game much more then at medium settings on multiplayer.



Get out! Your rig will chew through it perfectly. What makes you think it won't?


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 26, 2011)

Just listening to him talk about some of the things in the video makes me think the game will give some of those 6 core processors a good workout. Remember that the render distance and all the people and cars from GTA 4 are done mostly by the CPU. I understand that GTA 4 is the pinnacle of console port fail, but even optimized there is still only so much of that can be moved off the cpu. Efficiency here will be key to how well BF3 runs with higher options of detail in this area.

I'm guessing a quad will be a minimum requirement.

Also currently I only have two 5870s. I need to get off my butt and contact XFX about the third one.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 27, 2011)

anyone know when it'll be available to pre purchase from steam?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> anyone know when it'll be available to pre purchase from steam?



probably not until closer to release... 

i recommend getting it from d2d anyway.  I love my steam account, but direct2drive has 20+% off lately, which ill get you the game about $15-20 cheaper.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> probably not until closer to release...
> 
> i recommend getting it from d2d anyway.  I love my steam account, but direct2drive has 20+% off lately, which ill get you the game about $15-20 cheaper.



20% off $50 is $10.  And off $60 is $12.  What game did you buy that was originally $75 to $100?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 20% off $50 is $10.  And off $60 is $12.  What game did you buy that was originally $75 to $100?



i've actually been buying  3 or more at a time, last discount was $43 off... 
so i was guestimating based off that rather than actually doing the math... which ya know, takes thought 

plus i said 20+% (20 or more percent)
their last discount was 25% - which from a 60$ game IS $15.  they also did stacking at one point, and someone wrote here they got 35%, which is $21 off a $60 game.
so despite how wrong it looked, for what i was saying it actually was correct


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2011)

What are you doing with all these copies?

P.S. Ill pay somebody for beta access if it comes down to it. Cash, weed, homemade blackberry cornmeal muffins--whatever you want!!! lol


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What are you doing with all these copies?



not multiple copies, different games.

I pre-ordered crysis 2, shogun 2, homefront, bf3, rage, brink, witcher 2 and rf:armageddon.

I had some cash and knew i'd want em all at release.  didn't know how long d2d would keep up such discounts (not permanent for sure) ... and games rarely drop soon after release...  saved some dough


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2011)

*BF3 story*

Wonder if after last nights news if they are going to have to rewrite the script for BF3


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 2, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Wonder if after last nights news if they are going to have to rewrite the script for BF3



must of missed something last night ... what was it and why would they have to rewrite the script?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> P.S. Ill pay somebody for beta access if it comes down to it. Cash, weed, *homemade blackberry cornmeal muffins*--whatever you want!!! lol








???? lol



boise49ers said:


> Wonder if after last nights news if they are going to have to rewrite the script for BF3



Doubtful, its suppose to be based on real event, but its a fictional story, and just because he's down, doesnt mean all action is done.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> must of missed something last night ... what was it and why would they have to rewrite the script?



Bin Laden Dead !


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 2, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Highlights of the Week, April 29



> * BY: matthew pruitt
> * POSTED : Apr 29, 2011, 05:43PM
> 
> It’s been a pretty solid week here on team Battlefield, and we’re about to bring you some of the best and brightest in this first ever Battlefield Highlights of the Week.
> ...


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2011)

that threatty video (montage, hundredsofthem)  is pretty damn good.

there were a few truly amazing shots...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2011)

Some seemed almost staged though.


----------



## digibucc (May 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Some seemed almost staged though.



yeah i wasn't sure ...  i figured i'd give the benefit of the doubt.

that definitely makes it less cool, but still - after putting so many hours in,
just seeing some of those things happen was pretty cool i thought


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that threatty video (montage, hundredsofthem)  is pretty damn good.
> 
> there were a few truly amazing shots...



Yeah that video was amazing watching it, I was curious and had to look up his stats. I mean killing 4 people with 1 PP2000 clips, or even 6+ people with an LMG clip while holding it down, you can't waste any bullets doing that. The C4 chopper and such, thats possible, theres some bad pilots, it's luck, but I've killed a few choppers with landmines, always the pilots fault and me being lucky. Also the killing sprees seem fine, I've seen numerous people here do that, but it's his accuracy that just seems unreal.

His stats are good, but I honestly don't know if I could put together a 10 min long video thats running mostly in a slight fast forward speed with those kind of highlights, even if I had been recording the entirety of my 457h of gametime. I could posts tons of 10+ kill streaks, but none that are so clean, I'll use my main weapon, then my pistol, then my knife, then reload pistol or gun, get shot a bit and such.


----------



## Black Haru (May 4, 2011)

I didn't think it looked staged. after a lot of hours of play, I have seen many of those situations (although I am not usually as successful at dealing with them) people really do tend to line up in rows.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I didn't think it looked staged. after a lot of hours of play, I have seen many of those situations (although I am not usually as successful at dealing with them) people really do tend to line up in rows.



Like I said, I've seen and done a lot of killing streaks, not calling anything on those ,and my lifetimes stats are greater than that guys in almost all regards, but very rarely do my killing streaks go that smoothly. Once you start on a murderous rampage, maybe the 2nd or the 3rd guy doesn't hear it, but at some point, people hear teamates dieing, and bullets being fired. Then they all start jiggling around for their lives and you just got to slide the knife in and put them down, but tis always more fun once they know its coming.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 4, 2011)

Just a heads up ,I seen in the May New Movie release Ad or book guide of Blockbuster in the games it says BF3 is Nov1 2011 anyone can confirm this.


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2011)

no confirmation, they hinted towards the same time cod comes out, which iirc is normally november/december... so it's possible.

retailers always put estimates in their books though, and anything could happen.  even if it's true it's not definite, so i just wait


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 4, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Just a heads up ,I seen in the May New Movie release Ad or book guide of Blockbuster in the games it says BF3 is Nov1 2011 anyone can confirm this.



The "best" estimates I have seen were when one of the EA Store's international sites posted a November 2nd release date.
I also caught several tweets a few weeks ago about people getting e-mails from Amazon about a revised release date on their BF3 pre-orders of November 4th.  I never got one of these e-mails.  Not sure what country.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> The "best" estimates I have seen were when one of the EA Store's international sites posted a November 2nd release date.
> I also caught several tweets a few weeks ago about people getting e-mails from Amazon about a revised release date on their BF3 pre-orders of November 4th.  I never got one of these e-mails.  Not sure what country.



Any word on multiplayer footage?


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Any word on multiplayer footage?



No whispers yet.

==================================================

Electronic Arts Reports Q4 FY11 and FY11 Financial Results



> Battlefield 3 Pre-Orders Up More Than 700% Vs. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 in 2010


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 4, 2011)

More from EA's quarterly results:


Mass Effect 3, Battlefield 3 Going Mobile



> Mass Effect 3 and Battlefield 3 are getting portable releases, according to Electronic Arts' latest financial results. The schedule shows that a mobile/handheld version of each game will be available during the same launch months as the retail versions. No other information was provided. It's possible these will be some type of sub-games for iPhone or possibly even NGP and 3DS games.
> 
> EA's schedule also lists four unannounced sports titles for the first quarter of 2012 - one of which is also for PC - and a Sims console game for this holiday. EA notes that Star Wars: The Old Republic is slated for release during the second-half of 2011 despite not being listed. The publisher announced earlier today it was delaying the release of Mass Effect 3 on consoles into early 2012.
> 
> Click the image below for the full lineup. EA's fiscal year begins on April 1 and ends on March 31.


(Q3 = Oct, Nov, Dec)


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 4, 2011)

Stuff I missed, stolen from Planet Battlefield:

Frostbite 2 Engine Powering Need for Speed: The Run



> Friday, 29 April, 2011 at 19:10 PST | ^Scott^
> 
> DICE's mighty Frostbite 2 engine, which powers Battlefield 3, is expanding to other EA titles. It was announced today that Frostbite 2 will be powering Need for Speed: The Run.
> 
> Medal of Honor developer, Danger Close is also speculated to be working on an unannounced FPS title using the Frostbite 2 engine as well.



==================================================

Battlefield 3: Will it steal Call Of Duty's thunder?



Spoiler



We've learnt a lot over the last couple of years," explains Battlefield 3 Executive Producer, Patrick Bach.

"We now have both the tools, with Frostbite 2 (their new graphics engine) and the knowledge to build something truly great". It's a bold claim, but on the evidence of our brief but thrilling in-game demo, Swedish developers DICE might be crafting the best modern war shooter, not just of 2011, but of this generation.

So far, consoles have only been given a taste of what DICE is capable of. Battlefield Bad Company 2, arguably the console's best multi-player shooter, is their finest work and they also contributed to the online element (or what we refer to as 'the good bit') of the recent Medal Of Honor remake.

Mirror's Edge was theirs too, although something of a departure for the studio now synonymous with war. Battlefield 3, though, is different. It's the first main-series game on next-gen, coming five years after Battlefield 2, it's powered by an engine that has been three years in the making (Frostbite 2), and the team working on it is twice the size of that committed to Bad Company 2. The end result is... well, just look at it.

SOLO SKILLS
Anyone who has picked up a Battlefield game on PS3 will already know that multi-player is king, but this time around DICE are aiming to bring the traditionally good-but-not-brilliant solo experience up to standard. "Our goal is to take what Battlefield stands for in multi-player - both huge and tight battles, vehicle and infantry warfare, destruction and play style variation - and transform this into a single-player experience," says Bach. This means getting serious.

The comedy and OTT scenarios from Bad Company have been ditched - now you're fighting serious battles in real-world locations all over the globe. Tehran, Paris, New York are all confirmed locations. New York? Again? Really? Hasn't that been done to death? Surely Crysis 2 is the last word on the Big Apple? Well, yes, New York is a popular destination for the trigger happy, but the prospect of taking the Frostbite 2 engine there sends a tingle down our spine.

DICE are promising huge set-pieces with incredible destruction courtesy of their new engine, and New York's wealth of skyscrapers is a perfect showcase for what it can do. Based on what we've seen so far, even Crysis 2's incredible visuals might look pedestrian compared to Battlefield 3's New York.

It's not just about the looks, though. DICE recognise the need to ease off on the SFX every now and then to give players a breather. "Adding drama and a varied flow through the campaign is always key to not make it just a shooting gallery," recognises Bach, subtly poking fun at Call Of Duty's relentlessly paced campaign. He has a point. Black Ops moved too fast for most, taking little time to contextualise its plot, leading many to criticise the single-player.

It's clearly one of the 'knowledge lessons' Bach is referencing at the start of our interview, and one that will - hopefully - make big moments, like the planned earthquake during one level (really), stand out.

SQUAD DAMAGE
As for multi-player? DICE are keeping quiet for now; understandable, as this will be their trump card. Bach is coy when asked about it, reeling out a stock answer that hints at the 'If it ain't broke...' approach: "We are always learning and developing, and there are plenty of things we have learnt over the years.

The biggest lesson learned is how well the core concept behind Battlefield works when executed right". Reading between the lines, that means more of the same sandbox multi-player, but with even better tools.

So, expect the likes of Rush and Conquest to make a comeback, probably accompanied by a new mode born from the devs experiences making Medal Of Honor online. We doubt anyone would complain if the core multi-player concept was largely copied over from Bad Company 2 into Battlefield 3 - a year after release it's still filling servers and delighting an ever growing fan-base.

What will ring the biggest changes in how we play Battlefield online is, again, the technology. Frostbite 2 offers incredible possibilities for destruction, allowing players to smash the entire level apart in a way that even Red Faction would be envious of.

Meanwhile, troops are now animated by EA's ANT engine, used in the company's incredible-looking sports titles, to give each fight an extra layer of realism. This leap in tech has now allowed the devs to introduce the prone stance in multi-player without compromising or unbalancing the core gameplay.

How? No-one likes a camper in COD, lying in the dark corner of a room, covering the only entrance. Try that in Battlefield 3 and you'll get a short, sharp RPG coming through the wall. No more cover, no more camping.

SWEET MOVES
The ANT tech is also powering a signifi cant but sensible change to the medic class (all four classes are making a comeback, although there will be alterations to the way they're loaded out). Now medics can drag downed allies to cover before reviving them, while the fallen player can provide a certain amount of cover using a pistol.

It's a small change, but one that makes the basic multi-player dynamics that much more interesting. Similarly, DICE are looking to improve spotting. For those who don't know, Battlefield multi-player is heavily team-skewed, so it's as much about communicating with your allies as shooting your enemies.

Spotting is where you line up an enemy in your cross-hairs and hit a button to 'tag' them for your whole team. Now everyone will see that enemy because a red triangle appears over their head for a few seconds - handy if they duck behind cover or go out of the effective range of your current weapon.

In Battlefield 3 the team are looking at creating a way of spotting that not only shows position, but distance too - essentially a 3D marker. Again, a tiny improvement that could make a huge difference Expect more improvements, small and significant, to make themselves known as we approach launch, this November.

EA have promised a multi-player Beta too - likely to hit around summer - which you'll already be enlisted for if you bought the Medal Of Honor special edition. For now, we're left with more questions than answers, but DICE seem to know exactly what they're doing with Battlefield 3.

The console versions might be a 'scaled down' version of early PC footage (but still 'amazing'), suggest DICE, but its threat to Call of Duty has never been larger.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 5, 2011)

> *At PCGZine we're massive Battlefield 2142 fans!  After seeing this new engine in motion we can just imagine seeing new mechs stomping around and giant dropships orbiting above the battlefield.  Is that a concept you'd ever consider going back to ?*
> 
> Patrick Bach:  Battlefield 2142 was good, but it wasn't good-good;  it was 80-rated or something.  The DICE standards we have today are we don't release 80-rated games.  We don't have to, we want to be up between 85-90 at least, because that's value for money.
> I wouldn't say that we are shying away from anything at all; if it's good, it's good, if it's great, even better!  Vietnam was a good example of 'Oh, let's try it, you never know' and we've sold at least  a million of that product.



BF-Games.Net (German)

PCGZine available for free download here

PCGZine Article scans:

http://www.bf-games.net/forum/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=111299
http://www.bf-games.net/forum/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=111300
http://www.bf-games.net/forum/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=111301
http://www.bf-games.net/forum/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=111302


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 5, 2011)

> So, expect the likes of Rush and Conquest to make a comeback, probably accompanied by a new mode born from the devs experiences making Medal Of Honor online. We doubt anyone would complain if the core multi-player concept was largely copied over from Bad Company 2 into Battlefield 3 - a year after release it's still filling servers and delighting an ever growing fan-base.



Read more here

BF2 was filling servers several years after release.  Also, it looks like we are getting distance markers for 3D spotting.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 5, 2011)

Battlefield 3 playable at Eurogamer Expo  (September 22-25, 2011)



> by Tom Bramwell
> 5/05/2011 @ 16:25
> 
> We've told you it's going to be bigger, and we've told you it's going to be longer, but so far we haven't been able to tell you about the games.
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 6, 2011)

Wall Street Journal Blog - Peaceful Swedes Battle For Killer Game



Spoiler



By Sven Grundberg and Jens Hansegard

In Sweden, a country that has avoided military conflict the past 200 years, a group of game developers are engaged in fine tuning one of the most talked about war games in 2011, thereby launching what looks to be the biggest battle in the global gaming industry this year.

In one of the flashiest offices in the Swedish capital Stockholm, some 300 game developers are busy shaping the fate of giant videogame publisher Electronic Arts. After being taken over by EA in 2006, Swedish computer games developer DICE has become one of the major players in the first person shooter video games, a category which represents more than 12% of the $50 billion gaming industry.

DICE is preparing for the autumn release of its Battlefield 3, the sequel to its Battlefield franchise. The timing can’t be mistaken as anything else than a direct assault against its main U.S. rival Activision, the giant Vivendi-owned developer that is seen releasing the eighth installment of the Call of Duty franchise during the second half of 2011.

Until now, Call of Duty has been number one within the first person shooter category and is one of the highest grossing titles in computer history; the last installment, Black Ops, reached sales of 13.7 million units in March, according to an estimate from market research firm NDP, while the latest installment in the Battlefield franchise recently passed 7 million units. In aggregate, the Call of Duty franchise has achieved almost $5 billion life to date revenue. While other game developers usually try to avoid colliding with Call of Duty releases, DICE is actively seeking the challenge. By now, DICE General Manager Karl Magnus Troedsson and his team have been working for three years developing Battlefield 3, including building an entirely new graphics engine.

“Frankly, I don’t think this game can fail. But of course that depends on what you define as a failure,” Mr. Troedsson says.

In gaming, the most widely used measure of quality is the score at Metacritic, a web-based service that compiles and aggregates game reviews on a 1 to 100 scale. Mr. Troedsson said the difference between a game that gets a 70 and one that gets 90 is enormous.

*We have no political or glorifying agenda as regards to war*

“Among buyers, there is no longer any tolerance against 70-rated games, and that is especially true in the first person shooter category. For us, a failure for Battlefield 3 would be a markedly lower Metacritic-score than we have had for our previous games, meaning that we will have to score around 90,” he says.

The players takes on the role of Sergeant Black, a U.S. Marine, fighting an ugly battle through dusty and painfully realistic streets in a Middle Eastern city, following a U.S. intervention in Iran. But DICE, which even claims to have a couple of conscientious objectors among its staff, does not reflect upon the political sensitiveness in describing a U.S. intervention in Iran.

“We have no political or glorifying agenda as regards to war. We simply want to tell a story that engages people. That goes back to childhood playing too, kids playing cowboys and indians or cops and robbers. That’s what gaming is at heart. Nobody is the bad guy, just because he plays the robber,” Mr. Troedsson says.

After EA bought DICE in 2006, the Stockholm-based developer has largely managed to retain its original culture and values.

“We do it very differently here and we want to keep our different type of climate. More Swedish,” he says. One of the chief characteristics of game making in Sweden is the primacy of consensus-thinking:

“We work seriously on the premise that the best idea wins. It’s never about who presents the idea, but simply what the best idea is. That is a very Swedish thing. No guru stands on a pedestal and tells people what to do here. This consensus approach is a culture we want to preserve,” he says.

*Rising costs have been the main challenge for developers in the last four years*

Another cornerstone is the country’s generous labor laws, which includes that working parents are entitled to 16 months paid parental leave per child, the cost being shared between employer and the state.

“Job safety and generous parental leave create a positive work environment and are actually really good for making people do great work. We joke about this and call it the ‘Socialist Revolution of Game Development’, he says.

Battlefield 3 will be sold over-the-counter at the established price of $60, a price that Mr. Troedsson says is tough to budge. But while price levels remain steady, development costs for blockbuster games have skyrocketed since the arrival of the PS3 and the Xbox 360.

“Rising costs have been the main challenge for developers in the last four years. Meanwhile, sales are flat or even falling in some markets. So big publishers are cutting costs and are hesitant to develop new concepts. They scale down their catalogue to spend proportionally more on big products. I believe this is sound. ”

Aside from development costs, DICE sees increasing costs in maintaining its servers around the world. It has been suggested that subscription could be a way to contend with server costs, but Mr. Troedsson remains skeptical.

“Subscription was a hot topic about two years ago. But it’s much harder than many people think. If you’re just counting the beans, subscription could be a cash cow. But it’s really not that simple and relates to deep consumer patterns”

So while subscription fees appear to remain a pipe dream and the $60 price tag to stick for the foreseeable future, Mr. Troedsson says alternatives are flourishing.

“You can break away and try something completely different, like free-to-play or mobile phone games, and so on. So while the $60 games will remain we may collaborate with other partners to develop Battlefield 3 to other platforms like mobile games in the future as a means of getting revenue and broadening awareness of the franchise.

“But the bread-and -butter will still be the $60 game. For the time being.”


----------



## boise49ers (May 6, 2011)

*No flaming*

I read somewhere it was scheduled for Dec. 30. I'll search around for the site I got it from and let you make the determination as to it's legitamacy. They have to write Bin Laden out   I just threw that in there.

Can't find it I erased my history the other day. I think it was a German sight that may have had something to do with it. So go ahead flame my asslaugh:


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 6, 2011)

*Rumor mill:*

"EA is attacking Battlefield 3 fan-sites for Copyright Infringement – aka BF3Nation"

EA takes the Sony Approach:



Spoiler



EA takes the Sony Approach
Published by OGNewsNet on Fri, 2011-05-06 13:21

"EA d$#%$$## attack Battlefield 3 fan-sites for Copyright Infringement – aka BF3Nation"

Yep, thats the latest news article headline from the fan site bf3nation.com and well, they are a bit upset.

If you believe that EA went to far get on over and support these guys. http://bf3nation.com/

Do you think this will hurt sales?

The corresponding e-mail reads:

Re: Electronic Arts Copyright Infringement
To Whom It May Concern:
I write on behalf of Electronic Arts Inc. (“EA”). It has come to our attention that a website hosted by you, http://bf3nation.com/, (the “Site”) contains material that infringes copyrights owned or controlled by EA.
The Site is an exact replica of a copyrighted website owned by EA and thus infringes EA’s copyright in its own website. We demand that you immediately and permanently disable and/or block access to the infringing materials on the Site. The infringing material is located at:
http://bf3nation.com/
Under penalty of perjury, I hereby affirm that I have a good faith belief that the information in this notice is accurate and that I am authorized to act on behalf of EA whose exclusive copyright rights I believe to be infringed as described herein.
This letter is not intended to be a full statement of the facts, and it does not prejudice or waive any claim, whether in law or in equity, that EA may have with respect to this matter or any other matter.
If you have any questions concerning this matter please contact our IP enforcement group at IPenforcement@ea.com.
Very truly yours,
Tomi Watanabe
Paralegal, IP Enforcement
Electronic Arts Inc.



*The truth:*

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "A website offering "beta keys" with no real info and also offering hacks to an unreleased title, yea, better off if it's down."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> *Rumor mill:*
> 
> "EA is attacking Battlefield 3 fan-sites for Copyright Infringement – aka BF3Nation"
> 
> ...



You da man Gully!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "A website offering "beta keys" with no real info and also offering hacks to an unreleased title, yea, better off if it's down."



zh1nt0 can eat a dick.  He is a liar and a douche.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 8, 2011)

Another Interview with Patrick Bach (tbreakTV - Youtube).


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 9, 2011)

x360aNews - Battlefield 3 Interview: Patrick Bach, DICE (YouTube)

==================================================

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Stay tuned tomorrow for the very first images and new info on the Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand expansion pack! #BF3"

*Edit:  Includes interviews with the Lead Designer of Back to Karkand and the designer of the original Strike at Karkand map from Battlefield 2. (From the Battlefield Facebook page)*


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Scrizz (May 10, 2011)

HEy! I actually liked BF2142.
I even have it installed.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 10, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Going Back to Karkand #1: Your chance to relive the greatest Battlefield maps ever



Spoiler



BY: H Brun
    POSTED : May 10, 2011, 12:00AM





_Meaty expansion pack. Click for meaty wallpaper in Full HD._


_Part I in a behind the scenes series on Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand_

*Containing four of the best Battlefield maps ever created by DICE, the first expansion pack for Battlefield 3 will be a treat both for returning fans and newcomers. Read on for more in-depth details on Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand and how to get it at no extra charge.*

Anyone who preorders Battlefield 3 will receive our first themed expansion pack at no extra charge. When Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus got the assignment to lead the expansion pack, his thoughts immediately went to the four most played and loved maps in the history of Battlefield: Strike at Karkand, Wake Island, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula. Combined, these four maps have been played for an incredible 25,000 man years!

*It’s obvious returning Battlefield fans should be excited. What does the expansion pack offer to those new to Battlefield?*
-- It’s pretty simple, really. These are evidently some of the very best maps we have ever built. We have unquestionable data and feedback from the community saying so. You would be crazy turning down the chance to boost your game with these classic multiplayer maps.




_An early piece of concept art for the Frostbite 2 reimagining of a true classic. Meant to represent lighting and color palette only. Actual map layout will be very similar to the original. Click for 1920 x 1080 version._

*What does the Frostbite 2 engine and the Battlefield 3 gameplay bring to the reimagined version of Strike at Karkand?*
-- From a gameplay perspective, destruction is the biggest addition compared to the original map in Battlefield 2 back in 2005. I remember this particular building by the square in the original where players could defend very effectively. Now, with the destructive power of Frostbite 2, someone can just RPG that building and expose the defenders within. At the same time, we need to be careful not to add destruction that breaks the tried and tested game flow of the map.

*You were also Lead Designer on last year’s expansion pack Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam. Do you see any similarities between that and Back to Karkand?*
-- Certainly from the perspective of scope and ambition, they are very similar. This is no simple map pack. Back to Karkand will also include iconic Battlefield 2 weapons and vehicles to bring back to the base game, new unlocks and persistence, and more content that we will talk about later. They are also similar in that they are both strongly themed.

*In your mind, what makes Strike at Karkand still great?*
-- Strike at Karkand finds the perfect combination of tight urban infantry combat and traditional Battlefield vehicle combat, without any one side ever dominating the fight. I also think that the linear flag positions give you a clear idea of where you need to go, creating a strong sense of direction.

"It's well designed and well balanced. The best map ever made"
-- Twitter user @insane141 on why he loves Strike at Karkand


David Spinnier (formerly Göthberg) is currently Co-op Lead Designer for Battlefield 3 and the one who created the original Strike at Karkand map for Battlefield 2.

*How do you feel now that your map is set for a reimagining in Battlefield 3?*
-- I'm super happy and proud that it became such a classic. I'm excited to see it remade with a whole new level of graphics and destruction and have given the developers of the expansion pack a few pointers on the map.

*What was your original design idea for Strike at Karkand?*
-- I wanted almost to tell a story. In my mind when I started the design, I could see these tanks rolling downhill in a sandy desert into a city where defenders were scurrying around, setting up a defensive perimeter and then being pushed back further downtown. I also wanted to create an asymetric battlefield with a defensive focus. Infantry defenders meeting heavy armor. I just started painting the layout of the map in Photoshop and went from there.

*What happened when you actually started play testing the design?*
-- I remember one of the first play tests. People were behaving exactly as I had imagined: Placing mines and C4, climbing onto roofs to get a clear view and clear shot of the tanks rolling in. It all just fell into place. It was a fantastic feeling.

Do you have any original design docs for Strike at Karkand lying around that we could have a look at, just for fun?
-- Sure thing! Here is my original layout design, last saved in October 2004. If you know your Karkand, you realize that the layout here is mirrored from the actual in-game map. This was something I wasn’t aware of at the time, but when you entered your layout into the game editor, everything was reversed!





_Bonus feature: The original design doc for Strike at Karkand from Battlefield 2!_

_To receive Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand at no extra charge, all you need to do is preorder Battlefield 3.

Come back next week for more in-depth details on Back to Karkand.
For more information on Battlefield 3, visit the Official Site.
For the latest news on everything Battlefield, follow us on Twitter. _


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 11, 2011)

IGN - Battlefield 3: Entertainment & War (YouTube)


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 11, 2011)

So late this year release? I like that, just when I get around to a new build. It's about time I enjoyed the finer points of gaming again.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 11, 2011)

New Screens: EA drop two new screens revealing the trip back to Karkand

Anything truly new here? I can't see it...

*Edit:  Nothing new here.  Hyperbole.*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 11, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Anything truly new here? I can't see it...



Unfortunately, nor can I.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 12, 2011)

Maybe you want this for your desktop pic...

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Very nice art piece by Battlefield Turkey´s very own Aytac Dogan! bit.ly/msGpEf #BF3


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 13, 2011)

There are rumours circulating today that BF3 may feature missions based in Sarajevo.


----------



## erixx (May 13, 2011)

then i want a mission in valencia... like defusing a A-bomb in the CAC complex:


----------



## caleb (May 13, 2011)

erixx said:


> then i want a mission in valencia... like defusing a A-bomb in the


Try RainbowSix !


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 13, 2011)

All who pre ordered BF3 did you get this showing in your EA download-manager this morning...Getting closer to Nov yes!!!


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 13, 2011)

DICE Community Manager Daniel Matros Talks Battlefield with DeltaGamer



Spoiler



By Alex Co | May 12, 2011 | Interviews 

Here’s part two of our exclusive interview with DICE Community Manager, Daniel Matros. The man known as "zh1nt0" talks with us regarding the Battlefield franchise, the philosophy and transition to Battlefield 3 - in short, this is a must read for any Battlefield fan.

If you somehow missed part one where Matros talks about his duties as the community manager for one of the biggest brands in gaming, see Interview with DICE Community Manager Daniel Matros.

_Disclaimer: Aside from style and spelling, all the answers are left unedited._

The studio with the "golden gun" when it comes to FPS games - DICE

*DeltaGamer: What are your thoughts on the people that are upset that DICE chose to unveil the single-player portion of the game first, also the sentiment that Battlefield shouldn’t have or need to have a single-player mode?*
What we have shown so far from the game has been very tech focused. Every segment of the Fault Line Trailer shows, you all of the 5 core pillars of the game we are building on such as the animation system, the destruction, scale and the lighting/rendering.  Battlefield has generally been focused around multiplayer but we feel that it is just as important to show the players out there a solid single player mode. Also people know we can do multiplayer.  They largely know what to expect from the multiplayer portion of our games, they don’t know what to expect from single-player.  There are things we learnt in Mirrors Edge and in the Bad Company series that we think we can use to deliver a new experience to Battlefield 3 players.

*DeltaGamer: What do you guys want to achieve with Battlefield 3 that you couldn’t do before? *
We always want to improve, so that´s a pretty difficult question. What I would like to point towards is the Frostbite 2 engine that delivers some powerful stuff that has been unseen before. The destruction, scale, rendering and also the brand new animation system that has been developed for EA Sports titles has now been brought over to BF3. Technology is an on-going thing so we can now achieve things that were not possible two years ago.

*DeltaGamer: Looking back at the first Battlefield game, it could seem like you will be importing quite a few features from Battlefield 1942, into Battlefield 3. Why now and not earlier?*
Good question! If you take a look at the history of Battlefield, you will see that a lot of different features have been improved or have been taken out due to design and balancing decisions. We must also not forget thatBattlefield 1942, BF2 were the foundation of what is to become BF3; as it is the true sequel to both of these games. We took a different direction with the Bad Company series and of course it was well appreciated by many - and also many hardcore fans have been waiting for a proper sequel to Battlefield 2. Our vision of what we wanted to create with BF3 just didn´t add up at that time so we waited and played around with many more ideas before finally settling, looking at the big picture and saying, "you know what? I think we got it."

*DeltaGamer: Have you seen any part of Battlefield 3’s multiplayer? How awesome is it? Is there any chance of telling us something new today? *
There are people sitting around me making, play testing, and tweaking Battlefield 3 every day.  Yes I have seen it, yes it’s awesome and no there is nothing new for me to tell you yet.  We need to watch out for revealing things that won’t make the final cut which is why the information flow is slow at the moment.

*DeltaGamer: What differences can you tell us about the PC to console versions of Battlefield 3? What sacrifices can we expect? Have you seen footage of the console version?*
As with the last question, I can stand up and walk 2 meters to my right and sit with people running the software on consoles. Sacrifice is a bit of a harsh term to use but there is more we can do with the PC platform than we can with others.

*DeltaGamer: Is it possible for you to discuss the differences between Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3 gameplay-wise, if you can’t go into specifics about game mechanics, how about the core mechanics or overall feel?*
What I can comment on right now is the engine and also the overall feeling of the game. The Bad Company series was based around four characters that were out on a big adventure as if it was a road movie with memorable Hollywood quotes. In BF3, things have changed. It´s no longer centered around these four people since it´s a different game and the tone has been set to more serious than ever in a Battlefield game.

*DeltaGamer: Will squads be allowed to have more than 4 people in it at a time?*
Unfortunately I can´t comment on any gameplay specifics at the moment.

*DeltaGamer: Care to give your thoughts on faction specific vehicles, weapons, classes?*
Our philosophy regarding weapons, vehicles and classes in the Battlefield series has always been about "countering" what the other person is equipped with or what vehicle he/she is using. An engineer takes out a tank and while doing so, the player dies on the Battlefield. A medic quickly rushes to his help together with an Assault soldier that covers his back while a Sniper spots both of them and drops a mortar strike. A chain of events triggered by multiple choices in-game has been very well represented over the years. I can´t give you any details right now to any specifics but I can tell you that there won´t be less than in our previous games.

*DeltaGamer: A few of the developers have claimed that they have added prone but it will not allow for "dolphin-diving," can you confirm this or more importantly, can you give any details regarding this? *
Firstly you need to remember that things have to come through official channels when it comes to feature announcements.  There are plenty of things going on with regards to how each feature affects the overall flow of the game, especially in multiplayer.  We know of various exploits from previous games and we are looking at ways of solving them without changing the pace of combat too much.

*DeltaGamer: On the server side of things, is DICE ready to handle the load that Battlefield 3 will bring as to avoid any service outages from the get-go? For cheat-protection and hacks as well?*
When you approach a launch day for any specific title that many people have been waiting for, it´s necessary to take certain precautions and steps in order to make sure that the players out there get a flawless connection and a good  first day impression of the game. Of course we will do our best in making sure that it also happens.

*DeltaGamer: Is it safe to assume that Battlefield 3 will implement the Online Pass or VIP system that EA is currently employing to almost all its games?*
It’s safe to say we want to know if a user legitimately purchased the game before they take a seat on the server, yes.  Whether this will be VIP on Online Pass is yet to be fully decided but a check will take place.

*DeltaGamer: What can we expect regarding maps and post launch support for Battlefield 3? While Bad Company 2 had them, the community is asking for more frequent updates regarding this. Does DICE know of this concern? *
The only DLC we have announced now is the "Back to Karkand" pack that includes re-made maps, Weapons and Vehicles from Battlefield 2. If you pre-order the game you will get that for free. We will of course give Battlefield 3 the best support we have in terms of in-game and community support. Quality as you´ve probably heard before is a lead word for us.

*DeltaGamer: Can you tell us any info about BF3 that we don’t know yet, anything at all.*
No, the Easter bunny stole all of my secrets

*DeltaGamer: Any message to the GamerSpawn, DeltaGamer readers out there? *
Are you going to put forward an e-sports clan to take part in any upcoming BF3 events?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would like to thank DICE and Daniel Matros for taking the time out of his busy schedule to answer our Battlefield questions. Be on the lookout for Battlefield 3 at this year’s E3 where I’m sure the game will have a huge presence at the show.

If you ever see zh1nto online, please say hi and knife him for us. Now if you’ll excuse me I have an Easter bunny to hunt.


----------



## REAYTH (May 13, 2011)

thats a badass desktop pic!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 13, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> thats a badass desktop pic!!



Look in the first post of this thread for the BF3 skull desktop.


----------



## REAYTH (May 13, 2011)

Thanks man thats the bees knees right there!!


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 13, 2011)

Here's another one I can't see, but can't withhold until I do... 

twitter.com/Blond3r:  "Battlefield 3: Pictures of all 4 Maps from the 'Back to Karkand' DLC revealed! Wake Island looks awesome!  Link #BF3

Edit:  I saw it!  Maybe this link will help you!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 13, 2011)

Damn I am sick of those maps.  Seriously, can we get a new urban environment.


----------



## REAYTH (May 13, 2011)

i didnt see any pic?


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 13, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> i didnt see any pic?



Can you see this?  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## REAYTH (May 13, 2011)

yes i see it thanks


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 14, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Highlights of the Week, May 13



Spoiler



BY: matthewpruitt
    POSTED : May 13, 2011, 04:51PM

Another week is now on the books here on team Battlefield, and what a week it was! There have been giveaways, details on what’s coming next, and plenty of contributions from you, our amazing readers, providing plenty of goodies to discuss, so let’s get to it, shall we?

*Hunting For Vietnam*

We kicked the week off with a scavenger hunt of sorts when we handed download codes for Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam over to five of the biggest Battlefield fan sites around the ‘net. These sites all hid the codes within their regular content. Backgrounds, images and text all could hold these codes, and only the most dedicated and perceptive of our fans tracked these down to call their very own. When will this happen again? Which sites will hold the key for some free DLC? The only way to find out is to stay tuned to the Battlefield Blog!

*Back to Karkand*

This past Tuesday saw the launch of a new blog series detailing the Back to Karkand DLC, where we sat down with Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus to chat about the map pack to the upcoming Battlefield 3.






This post brought us new details on this map pack which will include some of the most famous maps in the Battlefield series to date. Some tidbits from this include that this updated version of Back to Karkand will use all of the destructive power of the Frostbite 2 engine. “Now, with the destructive power of Frostbite 2,” says Fergraeus. “Someone can just RPG that building and expose the defenders within.” Don’t just take our word for it – our fans had the chance to speak out as well, including Twitter user @insane 141 when he said “It’s well designed and well balanced. The best map ever made.” Be sure to check the full post for all the details. Be sure to pre-order Battlefield 3 today and get Back to Karkand for free!

*Around the Web*

GameSpot named Battlefield 3 as one of their most anticipated games from E3 2011. GameSpot editor Shaun McInnis says “In an era when everyone is trying to make a Call of Duty clone, DICE may be one of the few studios out there with the talent and resources necessary to create the new standard in military shooters. But whether DICE follows the Call of Duty formula or sets off in its own direction remains to be seen. We just know that we're eager to see where Battlefield 3 is headed.” With this year’s E3 promising loads of great games, we’re thrilled and honored to be one of GameSpot’s most anticipated games.

German PC Gamer named Battlefield 2’s Karkand map the #2 greatest FPS map in gaming history this week, and we’re ecstatic about it. We’re incredibly happy that people still think of Karkand in such high regards, and that’s the reason why we’re bringing it back for Battlefield 3. This is certainly one of our favorite maps as well, and that’s why we’re making sure that everyone gets a chance to see this legendary map for themselves. Just imagine what it’ll be like on the Frostbite 2 engine!

Have you ever wondered what would happen if DICE took a “Pimp My Ride” approach to designing vehicles for the Battlefield series? Well, one of our fans actually did, and recreated what would happen if the troops from the Battlefield series wanted to turn their 1989 Humvee from slopper to proper, creating some LOLz for the entire family. Get a taste of this comic strip below, and take a look at the entire strip here.






Thanks for tuning in and we’ll be back next week with even more Battlefield goodies for you to enjoy! Until then, if you have any questions, comments or suggestions, leave us a note in the comments section and we’ll respond as soon as possible.


Follow Battlefield on Twitter!
Fan Battlefield on Facebook!



==================================================

Upcoming EA Show, 'PWNED' to Feature DICE & Battlefield 3



> EA UK has a show called PWNED, where they do special features on all of EA's games. This isn't the first time PWNED has visited DICE. Back in December they featured Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam.
> 
> Users on the EA UK forums discovered that one of the hosts was tweeting about being at DICE, and actually went to a shooting range with DICE's Senior Gameplay Designer, Alan 'Demize99' Kertz. The episode is suppose to be released on May 23rd.



==================================================


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 18, 2011)

twitter.com/BattlefieldNews: "New Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand blog post up tomorrow via @zh1nt0 - http://bit.ly/iSGoS9 #BF3"


----------



## PhysXerror (May 23, 2011)

Is it just me or is the news and hype dying down?


----------



## caleb (May 23, 2011)

Well we are after sexy promo videos (goal 1 achieved, we all preordered  ) so now we wait for real multiplayer gameplay vid's and it will be a while until they show some. Most likely these will arrive after holidays so they can keep up BF3 news on top until release date (goal 2 get people not playing BF and the ones that hesitate to buy it on release).


----------



## digibucc (May 23, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Is it just me or is the news and hype dying down?



how could it possibly hold steady for 6 months.  i think it has lasted quite well, and will pick up again a few times.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 23, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Is it just me or is the news and hype dying down?



They did what they needed for the time being and they're on everyones radar even the console kids. Hype will come from talk of the beta and word of mouth in the next few months but Sept and Oct will be huge publicity months with far more interviews, teaser vides, and TV advertising.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Is it just me or is the news and hype dying down?



I think they are waiting for MW3 to start beating there drum.. then they are going too show off some really kickass stuff. No need for them to really show off more until MW3 starts.


----------



## Black Haru (May 23, 2011)

triptex_can said:


> they did what they needed for the time being and they're on everyones radar even the console kids. Hype will come from talk of the beta and word of mouth in the next few months but sept and oct will be huge publicity months with far more interviews, teaser vides, and tv advertising.



+1.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 23, 2011)

you guys rememeber the few frames of vehicle footage from the last big teaser?  They still have much to show us. I watched that final jet kill like 100x. This game is going to be huge.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 23, 2011)

^ Indeed.


----------



## DannibusX (May 23, 2011)

One of my best friends called me last week and said he was talking to our bros that play CoD on a regular basis on XBL.  He was asking me about BF3 and that the rest of the guys were thinking about getting it.  Unfortunately, their all Xbox freaks, so it'll be the Xbox version.  I told him if they got it for the Xbox I would roll with them too.

Looks like I'll be out twice the money when this game releases.

I'm STILL pumped for this game.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 24, 2011)

Going Back to Karkand #2: “Wake Island has a special place in my heart”



Spoiler



BY: HBrun
    POSTED : May 18, 2011, 12:00AM



_It's yours at no extra charge if you preorder. Release date to be confirmed._

_Part II in a behind the scenes series on Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand_

*Battlefield 3 is our biggest production ever. We also have our biggest pre-order bonus ever: The complete Back to Karkand expansion pack at no extra charge, available after the base game is released. Read on for more info on this bonus content -- and learn why Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus shouted “IMBA!” the very first time he played Battlefield.

Hi Niklas Fegraeus! You’re Lead Designer on Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand, where the classic Wake Island map will be remade. How far do you and Wake Island go back?*
-- Wake Island was my very first Battlefield experience, like it was for so many others. In 2002, I was actually involved in a professional Counter-Strike clan. We had just trounced our opposing team, when they proposed a rematch – in the recently released Battlefield 1942 demo on Wake Island!

*So what did you think of your very first Battlefield experience?*
-- Never having played anything like Battlefield before, my squad of Counter-Strikers ran along on the ground on Wake Island while the other team dive-bombed us with Zero fighters. I was like “IMBA! What’s the fun in this?” Pretty soon, though, I realized this was something completely new and different, and that it was in fact an awesome game. 




_Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand is still in heavy development. Above is an early piece of Wake Island concept art meant for inspiration only. You can still recognize the typical shape of this quintessential Battlefield map._

*Fast forward 9 years to the present. What does it feel like being in charge of the reimagining of perhaps the most defining Battlefield map ever?*
-- It’s a weird mix of pressure in staying true to the heritage of Wake Island, while at the same time having new and exciting possibilities thanks to the Frostbite 2 engine.

-- I feel that we have a shot at making our own unique interpretation of Wake Island. The map has seen so many iterations through so many games that we don’t feel constrained by some hard-coded template of what it must be.

*One thing on our fans’ minds is why we are working with additional content for Battlefield 3 already?*
-- Well, with Battlefield: Bad Company 2, we did a lot of experimenting with DLC, and I think that we learnt a lot along the way. The goal is that any content for Battlefield 3 will be of the same quality as Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam. That means we have to start work early alongside the base game.

*Finally, why do you think Wake Island is a great Battlefield map?*
-- I love the fact that Wake Island is so straight-forward, that you have such a good view of all the action, and that it has plenty of space for vehicle combat. It just screams Battlefield.

"A timeless classic with something for every type of player. A map of true, all-out war!"
-- Twitter user @jcdean78 on why he loves Wake Island


Lars Gustavsson was Producer on Battlefield 1942 back in 2002 and worked on the original Wake Island. He probably knows more intimate details about the map than anybody working at DICE today.

*Hi Lars! What guided the design for Wake Island back in the original game?*
-- The basic premise was that we looked at how real-life Wake Island [from the Pacific Theatre in WWII] looks today. We knew we couldn’t do it to scale, but that kind of one-to-one fidelity wasn’t really of interest to us. Funny thing is, it was in fact downscaled so much due to a decimal error in programming. The map was originally meant to be bigger, but the involuntary downsizing created a very cool and concentrated gaming experience.

-- That concentration also comes from the fact that when fighting on land, because of the island’s U-shape, you cannot escape. If there’s a tank in your way, you will have to confront it head-on sooner or later. That’s something we have tried to recreate throughout the Battlefield series: To have some kind of clear frontline.

*How do you mean, clear frontline?*
-- Well, on some maps, the frontline can be rather “slippery”, or almost like a merry-go-round. Which happens to work really well on maps like El Alamein. I mean I love that map, but the reason the merry-go-round gameplay works there is because you have an overview of the entire battlefield so you realize when you’ve been overrun. But on Wake Island it was super important to get the sense across of where the frontline is at all times.

*What is the gameplay generally like on the uniquely shaped Wake Island?*
-- It’s very dynamic. Its U-shape means that the water gameplay between the map’s two legs – whether it’s going by boat or swimming across – creates new alternatives for when you’re locked in a hopeless struggle against superior armor. There’s always an alternate solution on Wake Island, and for me personally, that’s what makes Battlefield Battlefield.

*There was a special style and tone to that map as well.*
-- Yes. It was very much a case of “fun over realism”. We took reality and shaped it into something that suited our design ideas. There’s this neat kind of ‘Kelly’s Heroes’ thing going on in the clash between the paradisiac beauty of the map set against the frantic battles.

*How do you feel now that Wake Island is set for a reimagining?*
-- I feel excited! What still grabs me about Wake Island is the fact that it really is all-out war. Aircraft are taking off from the carriers, anti-aircraft guns are firing, boats are coming in, tanks are rolling by… And sometimes you just have to stand there and look out across the glittering water because it’s so beautiful. There will always be a special place in my heart for Wake Island.




_Preorder and you get the Limited Edition.

Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand is brought to you by the team that developed Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam. It will include 4 classic Battlefield 2 maps reimagined in the new Frostbite 2 engine. It also features iconic Battlefield 2 vehicles, Battlefield 2 weapons to bring back to the base game, new unlocks and persistence, and more.

This expansion pack will be available post launch of Battlefield 3. To receive Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand at no extra charge, all you need to do is preorder Battlefield 3: Limited Edition. 

Come back next week for more in-depth details on Back to Karkand.

For more information on Battlefield 3, visit the Official Site._

For the latest news on everything Battlefield, follow us on Twitter.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 24, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack available for preorder in UK



Spoiler



BY: HBrun
    POSTED : May 23, 2011, 12:00AM





This is for all our UK Battlefield fans out there. You can now preorder the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack at GAME and gamestation in the UK and get exclusive in-game hardware at no extra charge.

This edition contains the Type 88 light machine gun with bipod for superior firepower, the SKS sniper rifle flash suppressor for increased stealth, and the wicked armor-piercing flechette ammo for the DAO-12 shotgun. Also included is day one access to the semi-automatic DAO-12 shotgun itself.

To preorder Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack in the UK, visit http://www.game.co.uk/

Or http://www.gamestation.co.uk/

This looks cool! What if I'm not in the UK?

We will reveal Battlefield 3 preorder bonus items in other countries soon. Stay tuned.

For the full press release, visit the EA Extranet.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 24, 2011)

twitter.com/geoffkeighley: "The EA E3 press conference will include first live demos of BATTLEFIELD 3, MASS EFFECT 3, SSX, NEED FOR SPEED: THE RUN, FIFA and more."

(Geoff Keighley, @geoffkeighley Los Angeles, CA, Videogame journalist Geoff Keighley, host of Spike TV's GTTV)

==================================================

Spike TV to Broadcast EA E3 Press Conference 



Spoiler






			
				PlanetBattlefield said:
			
		

> Spike TV announced today the will be broadcasting the EA E3 press conference live from the Orpheum Theater in Los Angeles on Monday, June 6th starting at 3:30pm ET / 12:30pm PT. This of course is where EA and DICE will reveal the much anticipated multiplayer side of Battlefield 3.
> 
> Additionally, Planet Battlefield will be there live from the event live blogging and posting pictures. Make sure you are following us on twitter @BattlefieldNews for all the action from the press conference and the EA booth.
> 
> Spike TV will also be broadcasting the Microsoft press conference the same day (Monday, June 6th) at 12:30 PM ET / 9:30 AM PT.





			
				Spike TV said:
			
		

> New York, NY, May 24, 2011 – Spike TV, the #1 network for video game programming, today announced that it is working with leading game publisher Electronic Arts Inc., (NASDAQ: ERTS) for an exclusive live, commercial-free telecast of the company’s 2011 showcase event at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3), the gaming industry’s leading trade show.
> 
> *Broadcasting from the Orpheum Theater in Los Angeles, Gamechangers: EA 2011 Preview, premieres live nationwide Monday, June 6 at 3:30 PM ET/12:30 PM PT.*
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (May 25, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> One of my best friends called me last week and said he was talking to our bros that play CoD on a regular basis on XBL.  He was asking me about BF3 and that the rest of the guys were thinking about getting it.  Unfortunately, their all Xbox freaks, so it'll be the Xbox version.  I told him if they got it for the Xbox I would roll with them too.
> 
> Looks like I'll be out twice the money when this game releases.
> 
> I'm STILL pumped for this game.



MW3 will be out about the same time. Let them play that instead. Team play is to important on Battlefield games. COD players rather run and gun then stop and think about what they can do to help a team. Not all of course , but the largest percentage. Myself I can play COD games and have a heck of a lot better K/D ratio then I do on BF games, but I don't like the games nearly as much. So I stick with BF and sacrifice K/D to have more fun. If I can rack up points repairing vehicles and help blow up enemy vehicles I will take a horrible K/D just so I can help win the round. I have never got an ace pin, and don't care. JMO !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> If I can rack up points repairing vehicles and help blow up enemy vehicles I will take a horrible K/D just so I can help win the round. I have never got an ace pin, and don't care. JMO !



I owe players like you a debt of gratitude. if i wasnt dive bombing shit and making gun runs so low I even up clipping  afew people on the way out. id be in a jeep or in a blackhawk transportin people to cap points and supporting the team as engineer, supplyman or medic whoring when i lose my vehicle. (I was a medic whore most of the time) in a few games I did make a squad full of combat medics called 'MedicsRus'

and we won best squad 3 games in a row before the squad eventually disbanded.


----------



## PhysXerror (May 25, 2011)

Damn i hope anyone that pre-orders can get the dao12, not just in the UK, bloody love that shotty


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 25, 2011)

PhysXerror said:
			
		

> Damn i hope anyone that pre-orders can get the dao12, not just in the UK, bloody love that shotty



Nobody here has caught the bonfire yet about these pre-order items.  Gameplay Designer Demize99 spent some time tweeting yesterday about how these items would be "forever exclusive" to Game (in the UK).

People on the EA UK forums are jumping to multiple conclusions about these statements.  Here, almost every thread on the first couple of pages is on the same topic.

Today the news is, there will be word about exclusives in other countries too, in the coming days.  Will they be the same exclusives?  Different in every country/store?

Enjoy the ride.  Now people have something to talk/debate/agonize about.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 25, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Nobody here has caught the bonfire yet about these pre-order items.  Gameplay Designer Demize99 spent some time tweeting yesterday about how these items would be "forever exclusive" to Game (in the UK).
> 
> People on the EA UK forums are jumping to multiple conclusions about these statements.  Here, almost every thread on the first couple of pages is on the same topic.
> 
> ...



If they do the same thing they did with MoH then the exclusives will be forever. You cannot unlock the M60 in MoH. You have to have pre-ordered it to get it. If not you will never be able to access it.

I want to pre-order this game already but I want it in steam.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 26, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Voice Overs the Most of Any FPS Game



Spoiler



Wednesday, 25 May, 2011 at 15:38 PST | ^Scott^
*DICE Voice Over Producer, Tomas Danko has been tweeting some interesting information about some of the voices used in Battlefield 3. He notes that no other video game has ever had this many voice over variations for multiplayer with over 300 alone just for the "man down" event. He also stated there are no Chinese voice overs. Thanks LoneVeteran.*

    158 hours total overtime and counting. It's not even crunch time yet, so bring it on.Let's aim for the 500 mark on launch day!

    Boosting Multi Play Game Mode Radio VO like nobody's business.Colleague complaining over too much cursing.I say, f**k that f*****g s**t #BF3

    You think troops don't swear? Oh man, how they swear...  BF3 has more explicit words than BC2 I'm afraid. SP and MP.

    Are we going to be seeing more voices per faction? Will the arabic faction be speaking the same language as #bf2? Thanks 

    No FPS ever had this many unique voices in Multi Play, period. ~35 actors for Multi Play alone. No arabic, though. #BF3

    No FPS ever had this large amount of VO variations for Multi Play, not even close. Over 300 for the "Man down" event alone. #BF3

    So does the nme faction have foreign VO's like BF2 and BC2? and a menu option in clearer english?

    Yes, 100% foreign language in-world but playing non-US will have radio/game mode VO in "broken" english for MP. #BF3

    "Boom, head shot!"?

    No "Head shot" VO event at all, actually. "Hostile/Enemy down" "I took that fucker out" "That mother fucker is dead" etc #BF3

    is there any german VO in BF3?

    Nein!  #BF3


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 26, 2011)

This should at least put Highway's mind at ease...

"We have made sure that weapon balance is equal to every player. This should not affect gameplay in a negative way at all "

P.S. Expect another Return to Karkand blog within 24 hrs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> This should at least put Highway's mind at ease...
> 
> "We have made sure that weapon balance is equal to every player. This should not affect gameplay in a negative way at all "
> 
> P.S. Expect another Return to Karkand blog within 24 hrs.



Highways beef with zh1nto is that he knifed him, but couldnt use the forums, people contacted him for highway and he still never got his tags he deserved.

But what exactly does that mean, weapon balance is equal to every player?



GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 Voice Overs the Most of Any FPS Game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your title says most voice overs of any FPS, but the article says of any multiplayer. I'm assuming they mean FPS, because something like SW:TOR is going to be insanity for voice actors.


----------



## douglatins (May 26, 2011)

I just bought my new weapon hehe a mionix nãos 5000


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Highways beef with zh1nto is that he knifed him, but couldnt use the forums, people contacted him for highway and he still never got his tags he deserved.



Well aware.  I PM'ed (and got a response) from zh1nt0 on the EU UK forums on his behalf on this matter.
I also helped him finally fix his EA UK forum issue (much too long after the fact) 



1Kurgan1 said:


> But what exactly does that mean, weapon balance is equal to every player?



My guess is that behind all the pre-order bonus marketing speak, in the end, everybody will end up with everything.


----------



## caleb (May 26, 2011)

Pff In Poland they added a 870 combat shotgun for plus some lame hat for bfplay4free as Preorder Bonus.
http://eastore.ea.com/store/eaemea/pl_PL/html/pbPage.battlefield3_PL/
Do we also get this if you I already preordered or its from now on ?

EDIT: How lame, both that shotgun and hat are addons for BFPlay4Free.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 26, 2011)

I have the hat will check and see if i have the gun now.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 26, 2011)

Going Back to Karkand #3: Introducing Gulf of Oman and Sharqi Peninsula



Spoiler



BY: HBrun
    POSTED : May 25, 2011, 12:00AM




_Yours at no extra charge on pre-order._

_Part III in a behind the scenes series on Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand_

*We've covered off two of the maps in the pre-order bonus Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand. Today, we have some early concepts from the two remaining maps for you, as well as some clarification on how to get your hands on them. Read on.
*

Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand contains four classic Battlefield maps reimagined with the power of the new Frostbite 2 game engine. We've covered off Strike at Karkand and Wake Island in our previous blog posts, which leaves Gulf of Oman and Sharqi Peninsula.

Below, you can see some very early concept art that we designed here at DICE to get a feel for what these new versions could feel like. Don't read too much into them, though, as concept art will never be proof of features, content, or even final visual design.









By the way, there's absolutely no way you can pre-order Battlefield 3 and not end up with the Limited Edition. Battlefield 3: Limited Edition in turn entitles you to the expansion pack Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand once it is released (after launch, date to be confirmed). If you pre-order, this bonus content will be yours at no extra charge. If you do not pre-order, you will still be able to buy it when it is released (price to be confirmed). The goal from the separate development team behind it is to make it every bit as ambitious and full of content as Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam. Closer to the launch of the base game, we will be able to show you just what that means.





On another note, if you want a chance to play on three of these classic Battlefield maps (namely Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula), they are all available in the excellent Battlefield Play4Free.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Going Back to Karkand #3: Introducing Gulf of Oman and Sharqi Peninsula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Gully! Man I want some real screens of the multi-player already.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thanks Gully! Man I want some real screens of the multi-player already.



11 days until E3!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want to pre-order this game already but I want it in steam.



Same here!!


----------



## PhysXerror (May 27, 2011)

"Battlefield 3: Limited Edition in turn entitles you to the expansion pack Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand *once it is released* (after launch, date to be confirmed)" So we don't get to play those epic maps at launch?!


----------



## digibucc (May 27, 2011)

well they are a dlc, not part of the game. so it's not included by default.
we don't yet know whether it is day one dlc or week one or month one, but i would bet closer to day one.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

Apologies if this has already been posted...

PWNED #7 - BF3 Special


----------



## caleb (May 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted...
> 
> PWNED #7 - BF3 Special



Damn that background music in that vid brings back some memories !


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2011)

caleb said:


> Damn that background music in that vid brings back some memories !



Doesn't it just! Think I'll install BF2 tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2011)

Yeah man the music. Its like having a flash back.


----------



## Scrizz (May 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Doesn't it just! Think I'll install BF2 tonight.



same here.


----------



## Onenutleft (May 28, 2011)

Think this is new 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd_Z9x0Jj20


----------



## caleb (May 28, 2011)

nah it was in that last vid.its just the new stuff.from it taken out. welcpme to tpu.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 29, 2011)

Karkand looks so beautiful now.


----------



## caleb (May 29, 2011)

One thing scares me is that I will have to keep spamming Q like in BC2.
The ammount of stuff on maps looks good but its gonna be a nightmare to spot people.
They should drop that 3D spotting as it feels kinda lame when you catch yourself spamming bushes with Q just to spot somebody.  I like how it looks but I can already sense the OMFGWTF when I get killed dunno from which hole.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2011)

I love spotting, and since Q is right next to W, I don't even realize I'm pushing it, it just happens. Theres always HC servers or Core servers with Assists turned off.


----------



## Black Haru (May 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I love spotting, and since Q is right next to W, I don't even realize I'm pushing it, it just happens. Theres always HC servers or Core servers with Assists turned off.



agreed. it may not seem fair, but it is there to promote team play.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Karkand looks so beautiful now.
> http://i.imgur.com/k9DsO.jpg




those pics just made my mouth water. 

I spent almost 150hrs in karkand playing infantry only servers and it just makes me very excited and happy to see that it will be back in BF3 and I really cant wait for it to come out.

now excuse me while i go find a mop to clean up the puddle of dribble on the floor


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 29, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - EA PWNED Analysis by GamerSpawn  I find the fanboism high and professionalism low, but the slo-mo's are nice.


----------



## digibucc (May 30, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> agreed. it may not seem fair, but it is there to promote team play.



exactly, it's more than fair.  just like bunny hopping it needs to be coded so that it
can't be abused easily - but it's just one more thing BF does right in terms of getting
people to work together.


----------



## boise49ers (May 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> exactly, it's more than fair.  just like bunny hopping it needs to be coded so that it
> can't be abused easily - but it's just one more thing BF does right in terms of getting
> people to work together.



Oh man just hearing Bunny hopping irks me ! BF2 was loaded with them. They should 
make it if a guy hops more then 3 times in 5 seconds he dies :  ) That would cut down on it.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

Will battlefield 3 play fine on my pc, i can't find any official system requirements on the net, and another thing, with my rig will over-clocking the procesor help it move along in bad company 2, as i get a 25% boost from using my processor as a quad core instead of a dual core, so i'm imagining clock speed will help as well even though i've only got a gts 250.

Is it worth preordering as you can get it for £27 at tesco with the code 15MAY-1 - http://www.tescoentertainment.com/store/games/-battlefield-3-limited-edition/8:736650/


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> will battlefield 3 play fine on my pc - i can't find any official system requirements on the net- and another thing - with my rig will oc/ing the procesor help it move along in bad company 2 as i get a 25% boost from using my processor as a quad core instead of a dual core so i'm imagining clock speed will help as well even though i've only got a gts 250



Bloody 'ell Cheesy that's some poor English there.

In regards to your rig playing BF3; I expect it will, but don't expect to max it out & have all the eye-candy. I expect it'll look great even with crappy settings but it's just a matter of waiting & seeing I'm afraid.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Bloody 'ell Cheesy that's some poor English there.
> 
> In regards to your rig playing BF3; I expect it will, but don't expect to max it out & have all the eye-candy. I expect it'll look great even with crappy settings but it's just a matter of waiting & seeing I'm afraid.



sorry, i kind of typed it as i spoke it

punctuation will be added

do you think i should pre-order?


----------



## Wyverex (May 30, 2011)

Preorder gets you Back to Karkand so yeah, I'd say go with it and preorder


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Preorder gets you Back to Karkand so yeah, I'd say go with it and preorder



they are still releasing the map as part of a DLC map pack later on. Pre-order just means you get it earlier then everyone else does.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they are still releasing the map as part of a DLC map pack later on. Pre-order just means you get it earlier then everyone else does.



Pre-ordering means you get it *without paying extra.*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 30, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Pre-ordering means you get it *without paying extra.*



Isn't that DLC ran the exact same way the Limited Edition was run for BC2? I know that wasn't dependent on pre-order.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 30, 2011)

I don't care about Karkand or that stupid Island who's name escapes at the moment. I am sick to death of fighting on those maps.

I can live with fighting on Karkand as they seems to have completely overhauled it. If I had a say, I would rather get an undated version of Warlord than the U island thingy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 30, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't care about Karkand or that stupid Island who's name escapes at the moment. I am sick to death of fighting on those maps.
> 
> I can live with fighting on Karkand as they seems to have completely overhauled it. If I had a say, I would rather get an undated version of Warlord than the U island thingy.



I'd rather see El Alamein more than any map out there, that map would be so amazing for Jet, it was great in 1942, one of the best FPS maps I have ever played. And I bet a lot haven't got to enjoy it.

That map was so large, the flags you capped were actually little towns, was awesome. I remember my tank getting blown up in the desert and I would just suicide because it would have been like a 5 min or more run back to base.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Pre-ordering means you get it *without paying extra.*



wait..... so they were planning to CHARGE us for a few re-skinned old maps? thats bullshit! I thought they would have given it to everyone for free


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wait..... so they were planning to CHARGE us for a few re-skinned old maps? thats bullshit! I thought they would have given it to everyone for free



its what every game has done this year - give away the pre-order bonuses afterwords as dlc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

oh well... if the plan to charge for the old maps. thats fine with me, it makes me sad that i wont get to see the re-skin in all its glory. i wont be buying into it


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> oh well... if the plan to charge for the old maps. thats fine with me, it makes me sad that i wont get to see the re-skin in all its glory. i wont be buying into it



just preorder it, its only £27


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2011)

where you pre-ordering from? im talking about getting a hard copy. not downloading it. gamestation has it at £35 but thats for the limited edition


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wait..... so they were planning to CHARGE us for a few re-skinned old maps? thats bullshit! I thought they would have given it to everyone for free



Reskinned? They have destruction now, the screenshots speak for themselves, far from just a reskin. I can't imagine much was usable from the first maps, with a new engine, especially one that allows destruction on a massive scale.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 30, 2011)

freedomeclipse said:


> where you pre-ordering from? Im talking about getting a hard copy. Not downloading it. Gamestation has it at £35 but thats for the limited edition





cheesy999 said:


> is it worth preordering as you can get it for £27 at tesco with the code 15may-1 - http://www.tescoentertainment.com/store/games/-battlefield-3-limited-edition/8:736650/



£27


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Reskinned? They have destruction now, the screenshots speak for themselves, far from just a reskin. I can't imagine much was usable from the first maps, with a new engine, especially one that allows destruction on a massive scale.



I agree with you Kurgan,He should play BF4Free if he wants a re skinned Karkand .I hope and it looks like Oman is BF3 is going to be more fun then the one in BF2.


----------



## digibucc (May 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Reskinned? They have destruction now, the screenshots speak for themselves, far from just a reskin. I can't imagine much was usable from the first maps, with a new engine, especially one that allows destruction on a massive scale.





H82LUZ73 said:


> I agree with you Kurgan,He should play BF4Free if he wants a re skinned Karkand .I hope and it looks like Oman is BF3 is going to be more fun then the one in BF2.



not to mention, they ARE free for anyone who pre-orders the game.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 30, 2011)

I hope TPU team be more serious this time, we must took part in champions and challenges, like ESL or something like that.


----------



## digibucc (May 31, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> I hope TPU team be more serious this time, we must took part in champions and challenges, like ESL or something like that.



most of us (or me personally at least) stay away from the clannish stuff.

we'll do scrimmages for sure if other groups wanna go, but nothing serious,
regularly scheduled or the like. it's fun to play together but it's no fun
when it gets too serious.


----------



## boise49ers (May 31, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I agree with you Kurgan,He should play BF4Free if he wants a re skinned Karkand .I hope and it looks like Oman is BF3 is going to be more fun then the one in BF2.



BF4Free looks like BF2 I wouldn't consider it much of a re-skin. 
I can think of a lot of BF2 maps I'd rather have than Karkand though. 
I did like Oman except how close they put those shoreline flags to each other.



digibucc said:


> most of us (or me personally at least) stay away from the clannish stuff.
> 
> we'll do scrimmages for sure if other groups wanna go, but nothing serious,
> regularly scheduled or the like. it's fun to play together but it's no fun
> when it gets too serious.



No doubt if that was the case I'd be like the little dude in the crowd getting picked last because no one wanted me on their team


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 31, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Isn't that DLC ran the exact same way the Limited Edition was run for BC2? I know that wasn't dependent on pre-order.



Yes, and no.  The BFBC2 Limited Edition was some unlocks.  They gave it to all copies registered before a certain date, about a month after release.  This was basically to ensure all pre-orders got it. 
So far, it looks like Return to Karkand will be handled the same way.  Assuming they release it in a timely manner.  But once the date passes, people can still earn unlocks, but that won't work for the map pack.   I think they will start off selling it at $15, like BFBC2: Vietnam.


----------



## Scrizz (May 31, 2011)

I hope BF3 will be modable.

would love to see some forgotten hope in Frostbyte 2 Glory!


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 31, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> because no one wanted me on their team



I'd happily play with you in my team 
Just like anybody from TPU.. I've tried to add you as a friend in BFBC2,but as mentioned before,for some stupid reason,they made it possible only if the player which you want to add is online too...and I never see you online at the same time as me 
The problem is Im in UK and the time difference rarely let me play with you guys,most of the time,the first few fellas from TPU connect after 3am UK time,but by that time my eyes are more crossed than Crazyeyesreapers LOL just bedtime


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

I played with a few people from TPU really really early on. but havent done for ages. my ping is so bad even on UK servers. gotta take that up with the ISP before BF3 is out


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I played with a few people from TPU really really early on. but havent done for ages. my ping is so bad even on UK servers. gotta take that up with the ISP before BF3 is out



Sorry to hear that.what provider and package you use?the sad truth about broadband providers is well known anyway.it really depends on the quality and age of the line.you can have the fastest one,but on shit line you get shit speeds and everything else.what pings you have on UK servers?I had terrible experience with BT,never go back with them,their customer support is also terrible.I know that not everyone is happy with Virgin,but perhaps Im one of the luckier to rent a relatively new flat with very recent line instal.Im on fiber up to 30Mb
 and always good speeds,around 27Mb - 29Mb,with steady 1.07Mb upload.on UK BFBC2 servers,even when full,the ping is 15 - 65.never get laggy.so Im happy  tough most of the times I play US servers,its not so good sometimes,but cant really complain.

Oh by the way guys,speaking about that,what do you think how will BF3 servers cope with 64 players??lets hope it wont be too bad(I mainly mean server performance)..I never played BF2 so I cant even imagine how 64p carnage looks like LOL
is it fun??though maps must be big right?cos even on the biggest maps in BFBC2 when the server is full,you can die in no time,there is always someones crosshair on you.


----------



## Funtoss (May 31, 2011)

i cant wait for this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Sorry to hear that.what provider and package you use?



Im with Demon broadband. cant exactly remember which package as ive been with them for so many years. but its a 16Mb connection.




Rado D said:


> I never played BF2 so I cant even imagine how 64p carnage looks like LOL
> is it fun??though maps must be big right?cos even on the biggest maps in BFBC2 when the server is full,you can die in no time,there is always someones crosshair on you.



If you havent played BF2 on a 64 player server with a FULL HOUSE. then you havent lived. absolute mayhem thats all i can say. its immensely fun even if you're playing it on a server full of strangers. having a few friends with voice comms squad up with you adds to the fun. but if not then it doesnt detract from the overall experience.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 31, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> I hope TPU team be more serious this time, we must took part in champions and challenges, like ESL or something like that.



It's doubtful, most of us play for some, some extremely good players that play here. But we are all on different shifts, so we play when we can. I'd be more interested in doing sort of scrims where we join another clans server, they mix both our clan up and their clan across both sides and we just go at it. That way hopefully both teams got great players.



GullyFoyle said:


> Yes, and no.  The BFBC2 Limited Edition was some unlocks.  They gave it to all copies registered before a certain date, about a month after release.  This was basically to ensure all pre-orders got it.
> So far, it looks like Return to Karkand will be handled the same way.  Assuming they release it in a timely manner.  But once the date passes, people can still earn unlocks, but that won't work for the map pack.   I think they will start off selling it at $15, like BFBC2: Vietnam.



Ah, so it's going to work more like the Limited Edition did + VIP all rolled into one. I had to ask, it just wouldn't make sense to only give Karkand to pre-orders, I would think they would do just like the Limited, I remember seeing Limited on shelves for a few months later.



Scrizz said:


> I hope BF3 will be modable.
> 
> would love to see some forgotten hope in Frostbyte 2 Glory!



Doubtful, and if it was, minorly. Theres a lot to the engine, they have worked on it a long time with a large studio, to allow small groups of people to work with destruction, I can't imagine a ton of great results would come out, but I guess we could be surprised.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2011)

Dammit Ill buy EVERYTHING. I just want it on steam already. Does anyone have any info on the steam release?


----------



## caleb (May 31, 2011)

Clan wars are the best FPS experience there is. Sure its fun on funwars or public but the combination FPS+competition just ownz. Sure its annoying when you get cheaterized,people don't show up for a match or just play "alone" without any teamwork. 
The cups are there if you want to team up


----------



## digibucc (May 31, 2011)

you have to care about being part of a clan for that to be a positive, many of us don't.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 31, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dammit Ill buy EVERYTHING. I just want it on steam already. Does anyone have any info on the steam release?



I'm as big a Steam fan an anyone but why are you so adamant about this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm as big a Steam fan an anyone but why are you so adamant about this?



Because I want all the pre-order goodies but I don't want to use the EA store.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because I want all the pre-order goodies but I don't want to use the EA store.



buy a boxed copy?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> buy a boxed copy?



No I like everything in one place like Steam. Makes it easy to backup and keep updated.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 31, 2011)

I agree with MailMan, i definitely need it on Steam and im eagerly waiting for them to put it up. I wish they would at least let everyone preorder the game already.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I agree with MailMan, i definitely need it on Steam and im eagerly waiting for them to put it up. I wish they would at least let everyone preorder the game already.



i know, its terrible, not letting people preorder 5 month in advance


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 31, 2011)

Hmm if they are releasing BF3 before MW3 that would make sense for them.  But it's not clear if that's true or not.  If there is any speck of truth to that then it should be a late summer release IMO.  The earlier the jump on the MW3 release the better.  
Tweet
Article


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm if they are releasing BF3 before MW3 that would make sense for them. But it's not clear if that's true or not. If there is any speck of truth to that then it should be a late summer release IMO. The earlier the jump on the MW3 release the better.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_251385.jpg



I have no idea what you are implying in that pic.  The print is to small and in another language.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

eastcoasthandle said:


> i have no idea what you are implying in that pic.  The print is to small and in another language.



2/11/11


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> 2/11/11



Hmm, 11/2.  The article says 11/4.  Who knows.  They may move it up more.  But I wonder if Activision will counter.


----------



## boise49ers (May 31, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I'd happily play with you in my team
> Just like anybody from TPU.. I've tried to add you as a friend in BFBC2,but as mentioned before,for some stupid reason,they made it possible only if the player which you want to add is online too...and I never see you online at the same time as me
> The problem is Im in UK and the time difference rarely let me play with you guys,most of the time,the first few fellas from TPU connect after 3am UK time,but by that time my eyes are more crossed than Crazyeyesreapers LOL just bedtime


I don't have a problem hooking up with TPU'er I was making the point that if people took it to seriously they wouldn't want us guys that lose tickets on their team. Thanks for the invite. I haven't been playing much lately. I have Metro and just bought FEAR 2 I have been messing around with. Thanks Again


----------



## CDdude55 (May 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i know, its terrible, not letting people preorder 5 month in advance



Depends on your perspective really, i like the ability to preorder really early so i can avoid future issues and to know i have the game in my catalog.

Now of course generally they won't let us do any preordering till a month or so before the games out. But by then, who knows what issues i'll have to pay off as opposed to dropping cash down on a preorder.

I like to get everything out of the way.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 31, 2011)

Don't you not actually pay until release though?


----------



## CDdude55 (May 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Don't you not actually pay until release though?



Steam lets you ''prepurchase'', so they take the cash out of your account before the game is released.


----------



## caleb (May 31, 2011)

EADM does the same job steam does. If you want the overlay just add non steam game not a big deal really. Plus you can get it a lot cheaper if you get a promo code of some noob at ebay. I will pay like ~20e.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2011)

caleb said:


> EADM does the same job steam does. If you want the overlay just add non steam game not a big deal really. Plus you can get it a lot cheaper if you get a promo code of some noob at ebay. I will pay like ~20e.



Yeah, but when you have a ton of games, some from gogamer, some from ea, some from steam, some from random other places, because you only buy where the best deals or the earliest pre-orders are, it gets extremely annoying if you need to redownload your games. Not to mention certain other sources don't always allow you an upload, they only allow them for so long. And while you can add Steam overlay, it doesn't have hour tracking,

I just personally don't want to hop around trying to figure where all of my games are from, it's why I got like 160 games on Steam, imagine if I just got those in a bunch of random places, would be insanity.


----------



## caleb (Jun 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got like 160 games on Steam, imagine if I just got those in a bunch of random places, would be insanity.



Good for you. I only got a few games and play one . I'm good with half the price for same stuff and clicking a few more times when I reinstall OS once a year or two.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2011)

caleb said:


> Good for you. I only got a few games and play one . I'm good with half the price for same stuff and clicking a few more times when I reinstall OS once a year or two.



Good for you, but I'm explaining why theres a few people here who like to stick with Steam. Wouldn't be just clicking a few more times for some of us, granted I back up my Steam folder because it's like 800gb and I don't feel like downloading all of those games even if they are from the same source.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I like everything in one place like Steam. Makes it easy to backup and keep updated.



what about d2d?  lately i have been really impressed with their service, i like the pure-web
interface, patching isn't hard - and you get the same goodies (unless i'm wrong about that)

It's not steam, so if the "one place" part is a definite necessity, d2d is a no go, but otherwise 
i recommend them, for this order at least.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, but when you have a ton of games, some from gogamer, some from ea, some from steam, some from random other places,



i normally always agree with kurgan, but here i just don't see the huge deal.  i have hundreds of games through steam,d2d,eastore, etc. i wont do ea store anymore, but
ill still do d2d. sometimes impulse or gog.  but really, my email keeps track of every purchase and where from. i don't have to reinstall THAT often for it to become a pain.
*
I can see from a strictly technical view, the reasoning kurgan and mailman use* - but with equal or possibly even more games through digital services, i just can't agree
that it is a big enough deal to make a difference.  price/timing matters, that's about it afaic.  

BUT, that just means they care about organization more than i do... that's a personality type thing and we've all got 'em


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 1, 2011)

EA will be dubuting BF3 Multiplayer at E3 in 5 days.  Here's how to watch through it the web...

http://www.gamespot.com/features/6314700/how-to-e3-2011/
http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 1, 2011)

twitter.com/Deffik_E05: "@demize99 Since Rush has been confirmed for BF3 in EAPwned can you say if changing kits and arming/disarming will have separate buttons?"
twitter.com/Demize99: "@Deffik_E05 Yes"


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good for you, but I'm explaining why theres a few people here who like to stick with Steam. Wouldn't be just clicking a few more times for some of us, granted I back up my Steam folder because it's like 800gb and I don't feel like downloading all of those games even if they are from the same source.


Yeah I have 2 sources. Steam and EA. I had a couple other sources , but over the years just let them go because the games 
I had through them weren't very good any way. Haven't made up my mind who I'll get BF3 through yet. Probably Steam !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i normally always agree with kurgan, but here i just don't see the huge deal.  i have hundreds of games through steam,d2d,eastore, etc. i wont do ea store anymore, but
> ill still do d2d. sometimes impulse or gog.  but really, my email keeps track of every purchase and where from. i don't have to reinstall THAT often for it to become a pain.
> *
> I can see from a strictly technical view, the reasoning kurgan and mailman use* - but with equal or possibly even more games through digital services, i just can't agree
> ...



I'd agree with this, but the reason I usually buy Steam is also because they have sales all the time. Something like this I am in no hurry to pre-order, some places have 10% off right now, Steam does it for almost all Pre-orders, so might as well just have it there is how I look at it. It's not a big deal, but it just makes things slightly easier and I'm lazy  I also use my Steam to launch all my games, so a bunch of non-Steam games I have to add, which combats my laziness.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been reading tweets from DICE about tons of reporters in for interviews with DICE early this week.  Looks like this is all about the E3 Multiplayer splash... Link



> I have played Battlefield 3
> Posted 2011-05-31 22:45, by Calle Johansson-Sundelius
> 
> This afternoon I was and Jimpa on Dice to get a first glimpse of the multiplayer in Battlefield 3 . Just over one hour of gameplay and interviews with Patrick Bach, Executive Producer, and Lars Gustavsson, Lead Multiplayer Designer. My lips are sealed and my fingers threatened to break 18:00 on June 7, when E3 officially starts. Did I say that we are among the first in the world to share our handson-impression?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I have been reading tweets from DICE about tons of reporters in for interviews with DICE early this week.  Looks like this is all about the E3 Multiplayer splash... Link



I just got my pecker reattached after the last 12 minute video they released. I don't even have the stitches out!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just got my pecker reattached after the last 12 minute video they released. I don't even have the stitches out!



Have you ever thought about a prosthetic?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have you ever thought about a prosthetic?



I tried a Wii controller once.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 3, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  BF3 goes to E3!



> BY: HBrun
> POSTED : Jun 03, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 3, 2011)

twitter.com/THErealRUDEDOG: "Dice releases a "PRE" fansite kit for BF3. Download here http://bit.ly/k16GZR"


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 3, 2011)

I was surprised to see the Wake Island concept.  Looks pretty good.  Definitely not my favorite map, been on a ton of crappy teams that can never even make a beach head, then it really sucks.

I'm still holding out for Dragon Valley.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post:  BF3 goes to E3!



if that battlelog works as advertised, I will be very happy. no more "you can only have 20 friends" or trying different sights for stats.


----------



## caleb (Jun 3, 2011)

I bet my left testicle that the server list will not work on release and the friends list will be buggy until Battlefield4

EDIT: ON a side note EA just installed some Steam wannabe client instead of EADM with a friends list etc.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jun 3, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> ...trying different sights for stats.



Oh the horror


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 3, 2011)

caleb said:


> I bet my left testicle that the server list will not work on release and the friends list will be buggy until Battlefield4



If history is any guide that's a safe bet (which is good when testicles are involved, of course). They could surprise us though. This is their "biggest" release yet by far too. We know they are working _very_ hard to get it all right.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> If history is any guide that's a safe bet (which is good when testicles are involved, of course). They could surprise us though. This is their "biggest" release yet by far too. We know they are working _very_ hard to get it all right.



I suspect that it will be buggy on release because they are using a new system, but this is DICE, so patches will be present bugs or no bugs.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 4, 2011)

the question is...
Will it play on a 5770?


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2011)

The vague answer is...

Yes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> the question is...
> Will it play on a 5770?



Begins with a Yes, ends with a, on low settings.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 4, 2011)

hmm.. how about crossfired?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 4, 2011)

digibucc said:


> most of us (or me personally at least) stay away from the clannish stuff.
> 
> we'll do scrimmages for sure if other groups wanna go, but nothing serious,
> regularly scheduled or the like. it's fun to play together but it's no fun
> when it gets too serious.



for me when i put clan name play aginst good players i will be extermely serious, clean play and top scores only what i should think, many times play with gpsyhighway and we rock the server always booth names with TPU clan on the top of winner team and that thing only make me feel fun when play BC2.  



1Kurgan1 said:


> It's doubtful, most of us play for some, some extremely good players that play here. But we are all on different shifts, so we play when we can. I'd be more interested in doing sort of scrims where we join another clans server, they mix both our clan up and their clan across both sides and we just go at it. That way hopefully both teams got great players.



I owned BC2 clan called IRAQ-GMRZ, and we have also players from far different contryis so different time zone but we always can mange the game and formation also planning in team speak before two days from match date, and we do good in ESL not much but good for new clan, we don't have many extreme players also high ping but the game become so excited we love it and at least don't feel boring cuz u play for a reson.

I don't know if i go too much excited but i like TPU name knowend not only as best hardware site but also in official games champoinchips, and i think gamepowerup.com will be rised too.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Highlights of the Week, June 3



Spoiler



BY: Highwind55
    POSTED : Jun 04, 2011, 12:29AM

It’s been another great week for the Battlefield team, and we’re hard at work to get the final touches ready before we head to the LA Convention Center for the 2011 Electronic Entertainment Expo. But before we dive into the E3 fray, we wanted to make sure you’re brought up to speed on all the great news and information released this week, so without further ado, let’s get to it!

Karl Magnus Troedsson, General Manager of DICE, unveiled a great tidbit today about what we’ll be showing at E3, and rest assured, you’ll want to keep tabs on this one. “Following our Battlefield 3 announcement earlier this spring, a lot of you have asked us for more info on multiplayer. Well, wait no further – we will be showing both single player and multiplayer gameplay at E3! You can expect new trailers and screenshots as well as in-depth press previews hitting next week.”

That’s right! After months of curiosity, we’ll be lifting the veil on the multiplayer of Battlefield 3, answering many of your questions. For those of you who can’t wait until Tuesday for the show to start (not that we blame you), Spike TV will be airing a brand new episode of Gamechangers on Monday, June 6 at 3:30p ET / 12:30p PT, highlighting Battlefield 3 and the entire Electronic Arts lineup for E3. If you don’t subscribe to Spike TV, fear not – this broadcast will also be available on GameTrailers.com.

The real treat, however, arrives when Battlefield 3 goes on the air on UStream, directly from the E3 show floor. We’ll be hosting over four hours of programming, including all the news, gameplay footage, interviews, fan reactions, and Q&As you could want, straight from the Battlefield booth at the L.A. Convention Center. The Battlefield 3 Live Stream goes live on Tuesday, June 7 at 1:30p PT until 5p PT and can be available on the Battlefield UStream Channel, Battlefield.com, and the Battlefield Facebook page. Be sure to tune in and we’ll see you on Tuesday!

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 launched on the iPad this week, bringing fans a new way to jump onto the Battlefield while on the go. Our dashing pals at Gun Club have the full skinny – “If you’ve already played BC2 on iPhone or iPod touch, you’ll find the bigger display and HD-quality graphics on your iPad gives this version a wider view of the maps and reveal all the gritty details, too. Combine the visual impact with the 14 single player missions, the intense jungle, arctic, and desert environments, plus the hardcore firepower, and you might forget this totally immersive experience is all contained on a mobile device.” Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is now available for the iPad and an updated version is now available on the iPhone. Download your copy today!

The Pwnd crew stopped by to chat with the DICE crew about the upcoming Back to Karkand expansion pack for Battlefield 3, bringing some great insight and information about the history of the maps included in the bundle, and how they’re being upgraded for Battlefield 3.

EA PWNED #7 on Youtube

The folks from ArsTechnica wrote a fascinating feature on the classic Wake Island map included in the Back to Karkand expansion. Not only does the author discuss the various aspects of the map within the game, but it’s strategic and historic importance as well, adding a great deal of context to why this map resonates so well, and remains one of the most popular Battlefield maps to date. Be sure to visit ArsTechnica to read the full story (http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...tm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss )!

YouTube user FamilyJules7X posted a home-made rendition of the Battlefield and… well… it’s awesome. Take a look!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSYr4vTvXvE]Battlefield Guitar Medley on YouTube

A great, highly-stylized wallpaper came to our attention through DeviantArt, as user Seiikya brings some striking imagery from Battlefield: Bad Company 2, making for one of the more distinct BFBC2 backgrounds out there. Don’t take our word for it – see for yourself!





Like what you see? You can download the full-sized wallpaper here.

DeviantArt user DeFFik created a custom Battlefield 3 image that we particularly enjoy. He uses a propaganda-inspired art style, incorporating a nice, clean design with some imposing Battlefield imagery. Enjoy!







Thanks for tuning in and we’ll be back next week with even more Battlefield goodies for you to enjoy! Until then, if you have any questions, comments or suggestions, leave us a note in the comments section and we’ll respond as soon as possible.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2011)

EA launches Origin, takes aim at Steam



Spoiler



by Don Reisinger

Electronic Arts is doubling down on the digital-gaming space with the launch of a new direct-to-consumer platform, called Origin.

Launching later today, Origin will allow gamers to purchase and download over 150 games directly to their PCs. So far, the content on the site is limited to games from EA "and its partners," the company said in a statement today. In the coming months, EA says that it will offer more games, including the highly anticipated Battlefield 3, FIFA 12, Madden NFL 12, and Mass Effect 3.

"Origin is a game service with two fundamental features," David DeMartini, senior vice president of Global Online at EA, said in a statement. "It's a download service for the very best content from EA and its partners. It also offers a social function which, over time, will connect a player's profile with friends lists and a cross-platform feed that shows what your friends are playing and where."

That social element comes through Origin's desktop application. After downloading it, users can connect with friends and find out what games others are playing. Users of the desktop app will also be able to download games to their PCs.

Origin, which will go live at 9 a.m. PT today, is EA's answer to Steam, a service that offers a wide selection of content. According to Steam's Web site, it now has more than 1,100 games available from a slew of developers for users to buy and play on a Mac or PC. Steam currently offers content from EA, including The Sims 3 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam, among others.

As of this writing, Steam has nearly 2.5 million concurrent users on its service. The service had more than 3 million concurrent users earlier this week.

EA's decision to jump into the direct-to-consumer market for PC games makes sense. Back in September, the NPD Group revealed that during the first six months of 2010, PC game downloads outstripped physical PC game sales by 3 million units. Moreover, digital downloads accounted for 43 percent of overall game revenue.

Going mobile
But EA isn't planning to stop at just PC games. The company also said today that it will be offering Origin to mobile gamers, allowing them to play Scrabble, among other titles, from their devices. After it launches, Battlefield 3 will also be available through Origin's mobile offering.

"In the future, mobile gamers will also be able to see what games their friends are playing, as well as compare high scores and share what's fun," the company said in a statement discussing further mobile Origin features.

EA's Origin launch will likely be just one small part of a much broader strategy on the company's part to transition its operation away from the traditional packaged-goods model. Last month, EA CEO John Riccitiello said that his plans over the long-term involve making EA a digitally focused company.

"Over the coming years, we will transform EA from a packaged goods company to a fully integrated digital entertainment company," Riccitiello told investors during an earnings call last month. "We're transforming EA to a games-as-a-service model."

That strategy seems to be working. During its last fiscal year ended March 31, EA saw its digital-games revenue grow by 46 percent year over year to more than $800 million. The company is currently forecasting that revenue to grow once again to over $1 billion this fiscal year.

EA said today that exclusive content for its titles will be made available at Origin.com during the company's press conference that the E3 Expo on Monday.



What does it mean for BF3?  Will BF3 be an Origin exclusive and not appear on Steam? (I already ordered it from Direct 2 Drive, so I doubt it).  Will it get any exclusive Origin features?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 4, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> for me when i put clan name play aginst good players i will be extermely serious, clean play and top scores only what i should think, many times play with gpsyhighway and we rock the server always booth names with TPU clan on the top of winner team and that thing only make me feel fun when play BC2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I have hosted/rented BC2 servers before for TPU but no one played them. I agree with Kurgan*. I would love to have a clan but no one plays at the same time except for maybe a few off and on but never like 20+ and unlike the MIA clan (for example) we dont have over 1000 people.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 4, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You know, I have hosted/rented BC2 servers before for TPU but no one played them. I agree with Kurgan*. I would love to have a clan but no one plays at the same time except for maybe a few off and on but never like 20+ and unlike the MIA clan (for example) we dont have over 1000 people.



im my clan we have less than 30 players and we always ready for any challenge.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 4, 2011)

That's great man. I realize there's not much else to do in Iraq. I have a full time job and a full time girlfriend and a dog to take care of and dishes to do etc etc. Gaming is for casual entertainment only even if I had more time for it which I don't. If you already have a serious clan why do you care what we do or don't do?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 5, 2011)

*BattleField 3 FTW*

Every year there is always a poster hung up over the LA convention center for E3. Here is this years

http://gamingeverything.com/?p=5341&pid=2372


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 5, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Every year there is always a poster hung up over the LA convention center for E3. Here is this years
> 
> http://gamingeverything.com/?p=5341&pid=2372



Wicked!!!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 5, 2011)

Planet Battlefield has several pages related to E3:

E3 Section with important dates and times:



> All the latest on Battlefield 3 from E3 2011
> 
> Live Streams
> 
> ...



E3 Live Stream page: 



> EA Press Conference Stream
> Monday, June 6th at 12:30pm PT / 3:30pm ET (Other Time Zones)
> 
> Official Battlefield 3 Booth Stream
> ...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That's great man. I realize there's not much else to do in Iraq. I have a full time job and a full time girlfriend and a dog to take care of and dishes to do etc etc. Gaming is for casual entertainment only even if I had more time for it which I don't. If you already have a serious clan why do you care what we do or don't do?



me too have a job but there is always time for games i see many guys here reach rank 50 in BC2 and they are extreme players, and i like to mange clan with this guys under name of TPU.
I don't care what u do but i care about good players they play for fun but what about more fun, u right i have clan but i love TPU clan too, so it's just an idea for guys for who want real gamming and i want to be part of it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 6, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> me too have a job but there is always time for games i see many guys here reach rank 50 in BC2 and they are extreme players, and i like to mange clan with this guys under name of TPU.
> I don't care what u do but i care about good players they play for fun but what about more fun, u right i have clan but i love TPU clan too, so it's just an idea for guys for who want real gamming and i want to be part of it.



Hey, id jump all over the clan thing if it went live.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 6, 2011)

I picked a bad day (tomorrow) to return to work after several weeks sick leave.  My internet access will most likely be borked.

I'm gonna need you folks to step up and serve your fellow BF3 fans.  Keep in mind, alot of your TPU brothers here can't access gaming sites from work.  Along side links, posting quoted info (cut and paste content) is appreciated by many!

Happy E3!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I picked a bad day (tomorrow) to return to work after several weeks sick leave.  My internet access will most likely be borked.
> 
> I'm gonna need you folks to step up and serve your fellow BF3 fans.  Keep in mind, alot of your TPU brothers here can't access gaming sites from work.  Along side links, posting quoted info (cut and paste content) is appreciated by many!
> 
> Happy E3!



Will do man. Ill be out most of the day also. However when I get back Ill post what already hasnt been.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 6, 2011)

E3 coverage is on Spike-tv today guys ...Just a heads up and set them dvr`s,Here is Spike link http://www.spike.com


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 6, 2011)

battlefield 3 can easily pummel call of duty 
do you know graphic on console like pc or not?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 6, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> E3 coverage is on Spike-tv today guys ...Just a heads up and set them dvr`s,Here is Spike link http://www.spike.com



can someone dvr it for me? I dont subscribe to spike


----------



## BondExtreme (Jun 6, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> can someone dvr it for me? I dont subscribe to spike



Dude just stream it online. lol
GameTrailers
GameSpot


----------



## caleb (Jun 6, 2011)

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


----------



## caleb (Jun 6, 2011)

EA Booth
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eabattlefield/5794096311/


----------



## BondExtreme (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes. And forgot EA is streaming their conference live too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 6, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Dude just stream it online. lol
> GameTrailers
> GameSpot



Dude, Im at work not at home. is it even possible to dvr a EA stream?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2011)

If it's on Spike TV


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 6, 2011)

Two links from Twitter saying "new BF3 video"...either of these work for anyone?

http://www.bf-games.net/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=43143&view=findpost&p=1627037
http://battlefieldo.com/?p=968

It's probably this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM_AbcE5lyE (It shows a mix of old and new stuff)
EA Playing whack-a-mole on youtube.  current survivor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes both play. Same vid looks like; second is larger view and maybe higher res.

Wow this is tits. If you were waiting for some more multiplayer footage this is it. Still just snippets but I have a good idea of just how freaking incredible this game is going to be now.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well they showed roughly twenty min of MW3 today on spike,I must say it looks fubard compared to BE3.Same old run n gun COD that we all are getting sick of,At least the game continues were Burger Town leaves off in MW2.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 6, 2011)

Confirmed during E3 Presentation

Battlefield 3 coming in October, beta in September



> June 6th, 2011 3:59 pm ET  Scott Grill
> 
> The first-person shooter race just took an interesting turn as Electronic Arts has confirmed a release date for Battlefield 3 that puts it weeks ahead of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 and some gamers will get to experience it before the game is released.
> 
> ...


----------



## caleb (Jun 6, 2011)

woohoo* OPEN *BETA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2011)

New trailer here.

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/33829


----------



## caleb (Jun 6, 2011)

IMHO that presentation with tanks was the worse possible choice ever. Simply boring.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Confirmed during E3 Presentation
> 
> Battlefield 3 coming in October, beta in September



Effin Yeah Mofos!!!!

MW3 Fubar is right.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 6, 2011)

caleb said:


> IMHO that presentation with tanks was the worse possible choice ever. Simply boring.



Multiplayer gameplay was slim in the presentation.  That tank level was single player footage.
Hope we get a good amount of shaky-cam footage of people playing the demo level on the show floor over the next couple of days...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 6, 2011)

The Dice guy was playing on a PC. Wondering what hardware was in the machine.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> New trailer here.
> 
> http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/33829



Metro level Multiplayer Trailer on YouTube

Gas Masks, huh?


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2011)

Masks are cool!

Yet to get a much better idea, turn the sound off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Metro level Multiplayer Trailer on YouTube
> 
> Gas Masks, huh?



Sadly I wanted to see jets.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 6, 2011)

So now we know it's October and we'll have an open beta in September.


----------



## newbsandwich (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, i saw Recoil, something that doesn't exist with the railguns/weapons MW has.  Also liking the animation from jumping over ledge or pulling out the guns.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2011)

A comment on RPS:



> The amount of people on Facefuck and Twitter complaining that they wanted to see it on consoles was hilarious



Bwahahaha yes people really are that stupid.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Epic TANK BATTLE FOOTAGE!

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-battlefield-3/714910


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks epic, I like it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

I never thought id ever see a PC showing off a game demo at an E3 Press Conference. Im eatching the EA one right now. and when they show the tank assault the guy is playing on a PC. Love you Dice!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy freakin' balls


----------



## Raijian (Jun 7, 2011)

This looks incredible. I hope I'll be able to run it. Might need a new graphics card by then.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2011)

This official EA Press release is actually pretty informative:  EA Claims the Battlefield on October 25 with the Launch of Highly-Anticipated Battlefield 3



Spoiler



June 6, 2011

DICE Entices Fans with Revolutionary Frostbite 2 Engine, Signature Battlefield Gameplay Crafted by World Class Development Team and Early Access to Battlefield 3 with Multi-Platform Beta in September

LOS ANGELES--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- The fight is on! DICE, an Electronic Arts Inc. studio (NASDAQ:ERTS), today announced that Battlefield 3™, the next installment in the internationally acclaimed Battlefield series, will be available on October 25, 2011. After three years of development, the spectacular new game leaps ahead of the competition thanks to the unique power of the Frostbite™ 2 game engine. The technology advances the state of the art, and serves as the power center that allows Battlefield 3 to deliver superior performance in character animation, visual rendering, audio/sound and physical destruction. Battlefield 3 is the only FPS in the marketplace using Frostbite 2, and the only shooter capable of making the gameplay experience feel alive with all the sights, sounds, movements and action of real-world incursions. Fans eager to jump into battle can join the multi-platform beta in September 2011.
Battlefield 3 Box Art (Photo: Business Wire)

Battlefield 3 Box Art (Photo: Business Wire)

Battlefield 3 will be shown on the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and PC this week at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) in Los Angeles in EA's booth located at #1601 in the South Hall.

"We are proud to finally open the curtains and reveal Battlefield 3. The core development team has been together since 2005. We've grown together, taken some knocks together and now, we're ready to take first person shooters to a whole new level, together," said Patrick Bach, Executive Producer. "Like so many gamers out there, we've had some pretty wild ideas about what we'd want to see in a shooter. Until now, it was all just fantasy. But with Frostbite 2, even our most far-reaching ideas are becoming a reality. This is the game we've always wanted to create."

Battlefield 3 captures the intense reality of modern warfare across the globe. DICE is working closely with highly decorated ex-SAS operator and acclaimed author, Andy McNab, to ensure the authenticity and grittiness of today's war is captured in both the single player and multiplayer campaigns. In the single player chapters being highlighted at E3, two new playable characters are introduced. Dmitri "Dima" Mayakovsky, a Russian undercover agent, must fight his way from the Paris Stock Exchange through the crowded city streets in a desperate attempt to stop PLR operatives from detonating a dirty bomb in the heart of Paris. Jonathan "Jono" Miller, a Marine Corporal from America's heartland, is deployed to the barren dustbowl of the Tehran desert to engage PLR forces. This chapter showcases a classic Battlefield vehicle warfare experience as players embark on a large scale tank attack to neutralize the PLR base. The popular Battlefield multiplayer mode ‘Rush' is also back and will be playable on PC in the EA booth.

Gamers ready to enlist can pre-order the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition and receive the Back to Karkand digital expansion pack at no extra charge.* This themed multiplayer pack pays tribute to Battlefield fans by featuring four highly celebrated maps from Battlefield 2 each now boldly re-mastered using Frostbite 2. Pre-order the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition now at http://eastore.ea.com/battlefield3. Battlefield 3 will be available for the PlayStation®3, Xbox 360® videogame and entertainment system, and the PC.

For more information on Battlefield 3, please visit www.battlefield.com, and for the latest news on Battlefield please visit http://www.facebook.com/battlefield or follow us on Twitter at www.twitter.com/battlefield.

*Conditions and restrictions apply. See http://eastore.ea.com/battlefield3 for details.

About Electronic Arts

Electronic Arts (NASDAQ:ERTS) is a global leader in digital interactive entertainment. The Company's game franchises are offered as both packaged goods products and online services delivered through Internet-connected consoles, personal computers, mobile phones and tablets. EA has more than 100 million registered players and operates in 75 countries.

In fiscal 2011, EA posted GAAP net revenue of $3.6 billion. Headquartered in Redwood City, California, EA is recognized for critically acclaimed, high-quality blockbuster franchises such as The Sims™, Madden NFL, FIFA Soccer, Need for Speed™, Battlefield, and Mass Effect™. More information about EA is available at http://info.ea.com.

The Sims and Need for Speed are trademarks of Electronic Arts Inc. Mass Effect is a trademark of EA International (Studio and Publishing) Ltd. John Madden, NFL and FIFA are the property of their respective owners and used with permission.

Photos/Multimedia Gallery Available: http://www.businesswire.com/cgi-bin/mmg.cgi?eid=6749062&lang=en

EA Games Label
Devin Bennett, 718-687-8615
PR Manager
devinb@ea.com
Kelly Ekins, 514-664-8143
PR Manager
kekins@ea.com
or
Peter Nguyen, 650-628-3607
PR Director
pnguyen@ea.com
or
Tammy Schachter, 650-628-7223
VP of PR
tschachter@ea.com

Source: Electronic Arts


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/SGiEQ.jpg



I get the distinct feeling (given DICE's history with this) that was completely intentional.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 7, 2011)

Is Sharqi Peninsula going to be a part of the DLC? 

I miss that map a lot.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Is Sharqi Peninsula going to be a part of the DLC?
> 
> I miss that map a lot.



Yes.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I get the distinct feeling (given DICE's history with this) that was completely intentional.



Of course it was!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2011)

after seeing EA conference. I have come to the conclusion and reading comments on a lot of gaming sights that had live streams that people were literally saying that BF may take CoD in one go. I agree with this. It looks amazing. Ive had the same boner for the last 6 hours cuz of it(and a little bit from Halo 4  my mind is blown)


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 7, 2011)

As long as they don't waste time on Highway Tampa, again.  I always hated that sucker.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  E3 Monday Recap



> ???


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Minimum System Requirements*

OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
RAM: 2GB
Graphic card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card.
Graphics card memory: 512 MB
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

*Recommended System Requirements*


OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
RAM: 4GB
Graphics card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850
Graphics card memory: 1 GB
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

Ea


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> *Minimum System Requirements*
> 
> OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
> Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
> ...



FYI, these systems requirements are not from DICE.  
Take anything that originated from the BF3Blog site with a grain of salt.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 7, 2011)

i do like that there will be an OPEN beta so people can try it out and also DICE can stress test their servers and maybe with the help of the players get rid of some missed bugs/glitches!!! also he played the demo on the PC....i mean when did you last see that happen at E3. LOVE YOU DICE


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Epic TANK BATTLE FOOTAGE!
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-battlefield-3/714910



my dvr stopped before it was over ..... best part is the A10 Warthog yeah baby bring the pain ......

Here is the garbage they showed on x-crap 360 steamy pile of poop Codmw3 

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-call-of/714815

Click also Black Tuesday 


I am sure BF3 will sell more and have more ,At least when MW3 comes out the hack script kiddies will go there


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 7, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> my dvr stopped before it was over ..... best part is the A10 Warthog yeah baby bring the pain ......



loved the delay of sound when the A-10 fired its GAU-8. DICE has some great audio people,not like infinity ward with their guns that sound like they are shooting staples


----------



## caleb (Jun 7, 2011)

Videos from E3 are up in HQ plus I think one new trailer
http://battlefieldo.com/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> after seeing EA conference. I have come to the conclusion and reading comments on a lot of gaming sights that had live streams that people were literally saying that BF may take CoD in one go. I agree with this. It looks amazing. Ive had the same boner for the last 6 hours cuz of it(and a little bit from Halo 4  my mind is blown)



you sure its not the fact there is 3 more Halo`s coming right?


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 7, 2011)

someone tell me what was toy in first game of bf3?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)

It was this:

http://i.imgur.com/SGiEQ.jpg

(A DICE nod to 4Chan and a funny slam at COD and Activision)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2011)

BF3 Multiplayer Live Demo today @ 11:30 AM EST on GameTrailers.com & Spike TV.

==================================================

Battlefieldo.com - Official BF3 MP Details Arise


Spoiler



by Stadler on June 7, 2011 in Battlefield 3 


Thanks to Battlefieldo’s very own, King0r, we’ve managed to get our hands on the BF3 Multi player Details Press release in German. We’ve translated into English and it gives some very interesting details never before seen. Personalized dog tags, Machine gun Bipods and vehicles unable to move when damaged. Read for yourself! Only 45minutes till we see Multi player footage. Be sure to join our chat and watch it live on the homepage! We will post the official english version as soon as we get it, for now here is a translation of the German Release.

_GAME DESCRIPTION
With this new Frostbite ™ 2 game engine and more than a decade of multiplayer expertise in the luggage is the award-winning team at DICE in the wings to bring out this fall with Battlefield 3 of the largest and most intuitive FPS ever.

Frostbite 2 forms the spearhead of modern technology and is used as a control center that allows Battlefield 3, excellence in character animation, the visual rendering of audio / sound and to provide for the physical destruction. Battlefield 3 is the only first-person shooter on the market, the Frostbite 2 features, and the only shooter that is capable of the gameplay experience, with all the sights, sounds, movements and activities bring to life realistic offensives.

Thanks to the new engine, extensive multiplayer maps with seamless transitions between close infantry fighting, and the characteristic for the series open vehicle battles are possible. The different environments of each card require players that they must rethink their strategies constantly to win if they want.

The multiplayer offers Battlefield 3 will dominate the fall with continued gameplay, new modes including Team Deathmatch and Coop, intuitive teamwork and comprehensive free online features of the game’s social network Battlelog.

MAIN FEATURES
Play through the greatest battlefield of all time! From urban streets to rural countryside offers Battlefield 3 unprecedented depth and varied gameplay. The classical modes “Rush” and “conquest” may be added for lovers immediate action by the newly introduced team death match.

Extensive co-op campaign: The players can compete on unique maps and missions in exceptional thanks to special features online co-op with friends. Coop missions are embedded into the single player story.

Extensive social networking features in Battlelog: Players are due to the new community features of Battlelog never have to go alone into battle: you can assemble a platoon, communicate with other gamers and compare their multiplayer capabilities with those of their friends and enemies. Battlelog is free on all platforms.

À la destruction Frostbite 2: Frostbite 2 enables a whole new dimension to real-life destruction. The enhanced destruction in large and small scale now serves a tactical purpose: Blast away cover, puncture walls, deforming terrain and rain let all the building facades on opponents.

Ultimate fighting vehicle: the typical Battlefield-vehicle combat is now even richer and more rewarding. Damaged vehicles can now be withdrawn or defend until their armor is restored automatically as unfit for battle vehicles become static weapons platforms that give players during the repair coverage.

Intuitive Team Play: Battlefield 3 features team play opportunities with fine-tuning, and readily accessible for newcomers. The team play is essential for all players to be able to prevail on the battlefield.

Personalized Dog Tags: Players can use their own identification tag, the defeated enemies will appear to express individuality: You can select a design with a dynamically controlled game statistics, which embodies their personality and their style of play.

The battlefield: Use the environment to your advantage. Use the MG’s Bipod on a suitable surface to achieve a higher precision. You own the dog tags of opponents by skillful knife attacks at. Give fire to limit the maneuver your enemies.

Persistent game fun: Battlefield 3, always a rank or a reward to be activated. The abundance and wide selection of unlockable weapons, vehicles, upgrades and tools will employ 3 Battlefield player for years.

PRODUCT DATA
Publisher: Electronic Arts
Developer: DICE
Gepl. Release date: Fall 2011
Genre: First Person Shooter
Players: 1-64 (PC)
1-24 (console)
Platforms: PlayStation ® 3, PC and XboxTM 360 _


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like with the live demo having kicked off, the multiplayer embargo has lifted!

PC.IGN.com - E3 2011: Battlefield 3's Multiplayer -- Experience in Action



Spoiler



DICE puts 10 years and eight games of work into their latest multiplayer shooter.
June 7, 2011
by Anthony Gallegos 

 Battlefield 3 is developer DICE's eighth game in the franchise. With over a decade of experience in the multiplayer shooter space, Battlefield 3 represents its attempt to make their biggest, most inclusive shooter yet. Accessibility is a huge mandate for the studio (with the team focusing on making a game that appeals to both team players, lone wolves, console owners and the hardcore PC audience), but above all else, fun is king. From listening to the community, to examining the failings of their previous games, to making a title that takes full advantage of their new engine, Battlefield 3's multiplayer is a work in progress. Unpolished as it is, though, it's already a hell of a lot of fun. 

The new, cheesy-sounding philosophy DICE is taking with Battlefield 3 is "Play it Your Way." While hollow PR babble on the surface, in practice it reflects their desire to make Battlefield as universally appealing to shooter fans as possible. To this end the levels will be varied, from giant stages full of jets and armored vehicles, to the more funneled stages like the Paris one I got to play. While there were armored personnel carriers in the level, it was largely a corridor stage, focusing first and foremost on player's gun skills as opposed to a cooperative effort of vehicles and soldiers. It may have started in an open park (which itself still felt relatively small since players were fenced in by walls and rivers), but within moments the level was small, 50 ft wide corridors and cramped hallways. The hope appears to be to create an experience that'll give the hardcore, long-time fans what they desire in a battlefield experience, but also to have stages that appeal to the more arena-style fans that play games like Call of Duty. Don't go abandoning hope and lamenting the end of the franchise, though, as I'm assured many of the levels we've yet to see will bring back the epic-sized conflicts the franchise is known for. 

Classes have also been redesigned in Battlefield 3, giving players new ways to customize their load outs to suit their play style. Riflemen now double as medics, healing players and reviving those who are downed. The Support class is now equipped with a light machinegun and ammo packs, the sniper is a long-range and demolitions expert, and the Engineer is the master of destroying and repairing vehicles. With weapon attachments players can adapt the classes to how they want to play, with Riflemen choosing things like underslung grenade launchers in place of advanced medical equipment, for instance. 

The Support class was super important in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 because it could heal, but they're given a new role in Battlefield 3:suppression. Shooting in an enemy's general direction is important in real combat, giving your own team a chance to move and gain position while the enemies are frightened into running for cover. Battlefield 3 takes this into account, and anyone firing a hail of lead near foes – something the Support class is especially good at, much more so with a fancy bi-pod attachment – will suppress the enemy. This not only garners points for the shooter, but dims and shakes the screen of those affected. Shooting to kill is an important role, but shooting to provide actual supporting fire is now emphasized as well. 

Vehicles have also been tweaked in Battlefield 3, in hopes of making them more fun for both the operator and passengers. Vehicles regenerate small amounts of health when damaged, but in order to heal to full will need the assistance of an Engineer. Vehicles can also be immobilized right before destruction, forcing an Engineer to intervene to save it, and giving the passengers a chance to bail out. The hope is that this will alleviate a lot of the rage that comes from a team jumping into a humvee, only to be destroyed by one well placed rocket. Yes, the rocket might kill the person it blows up right next to, but the whole squad won't be punished for one crazy driver, or feel like vehicles are death traps. 


Two tweaks that stood out during the time I played, and really show DICE's commitment to making the experience better and better, were the inclusion of prone and the ability to opt out of revive. Prone could be dangerous to the balance, as it makes players incredibly hard to discern at a distance, but to balance this DICE is finding new ways to make the cost match the benefits. You might be harder to see, but your lens will flash if a player looks at it, and getting up and laying down takes time that will cost you if someone is close. Revive was also something that players liked in Battlefield: Bad Company 2, but it was annoying when someone would revive you for points, only to do so when you were going to stand up right in an enemy's fire. Now you can opt out of a revive, looking to see how safe it is before you make a decision about whether a respawn at a different location would be more effective. It's a small change, and one of those head-slap inducing choices that seem obvious, but a testament to the time, experience and passion DICE has for making Battlefield 3 as fun and balanced as possible. 

My playtime was entirely too short, but Battlefield 3 is following a proven formula that's been created by, refined and tweaked by one of the best first-person shooter developers in the world. If the single-player manages to live up to expectations, and the multiplayer keeps getting even better, it might not be long before there's a new king of modern warfare.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2011)

Gamespot.com - Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Hands-on



Spoiler



The week before E3 2011, GameSpot travelled to the Swedish capital of Stockholm to visit developer Dice. It may have been a beautiful Nordic spring day outside, but we spent the whole afternoon in one of the developer's dark, air-conditioned meeting rooms. This was no bad thing however, as we were about to become the first people in the world to play the year's most anticipated shooter in multiplayer.

Patrick Bach Interview Video

Until today, Battlefield 3's marketing campaign has been relentless, with a steady drip of videos, screens and information on the game's single player campaign. However, Dice has remained tight-lipped about the game's multiplayer--a clear attraction for fans of a series that has its roots in online multiplayer. You can see the relief on executive producer Patrick Bach's face, who is not only eager to talk about Battlefield 3's all-new multiplayer modes, but also to hear what we think about it as we're playing.

So, what exactly does Dice have lined up for Battlefield 3 multiplayer? Well, Rush and Conquest modes are a given following their success in Bad Company 2. The difference here is that they'll take place across bigger maps and have many more consecutive objectives. "Many maps out there are arenas; our maps are a journey," explained Bach, calling out the competition. Team deathmatch will be returning after an absence in the Bad Company games, and will be enhanced by the destructibility of the Frostbite 2 engine, according to Bach. Finally, following the success of the downloadable Onslaught mode for Bad Company 2, Battlefield 3 will also ship with a co-op mode, this time allowing two players to team up on 10 unique maps.

Dice isn't resting on its laurels though--there are plenty of brand new features making their debut in Battlefield 3. The headline is Battlelog--a pre- and post-game activity platform that will "change the way you play Battlefield games together," according to Bach. Dice is keeping schtum about the specifics at this stage, but given the feature's striking resemblance to Need for Speed's Autolog, it's safe to assume it will include stat tracking, social features, and maybe even media sharing facilities as well. Bach did confirm that you'll be able to access the service "when you're sitting on a bus," and in a bold two finger salute to Call of Duty's recently-announced (and paid-for) Elite service, it will have a "monthly fee of zero".

Thankfully, our visit to Sweden not only allowed us to hear about the game, but actually play it as well. Our hands-on consisted of four rounds on a map called Operation Metro, set in Paris. We played as the US Marines, taking on a team of Dice Battlefield veterans in a multi-point Rush objective to secure the French stock exchange. The map opens in a park, with the first goal being to secure a temporary enemy base, before continuing underground through the metro system, and then back above ground and into downtown Paris. The map is characterised by the multiple routes you can take through the metro tunnels--using service areas, escalators and even the trains themselves, meaning there was plenty of replay value. Dice also delivered on its promise to deliver a multiplayer journey--each run through took about 10-15 minutes.

Dice has made some subtle but very important tweaks to the character classes in Battlefield 3. The Soldier now doubles up as a medic, packing medkits and a defibrillator, as well as an M16 Assault Rifle with Combat Optical Gunsight. The Engineer has access to a repair tool for fixing vehicles as well as a SMAW Anti-Tank Rocket Launcher for blowing them up, in addition to an M4 Carbine with flashlight. The Support Soldier is able to dish out valuable ammunition, while also laying down suppressing fire using the M249 Light Machine Gun with bipod and M145 Optics. Finally, the Recon class has access to C4 Explosive Packs and the MK11 Sniper Rifle with 6x scope. All classes also have access to an M9 Pistol, hand grenade and knife by default, and can be fully customised as you gain experience playing the multiplayer game.

Lars Gustavsson Interview Video

The changes to the classes have some interesting results in the game. The Support Soldier gains experience points for laying down suppressing fire, while those caught in the crossfire will have their vision compromised through shaky-cam and other subtle visual effects. The engineer's flashlight may make him more visible to the enemy, but it also allows him to light up dark areas such the Metro tunnel, as well as startle anyone he shines it at, again through subtle visual effects. You can also opt out of being revived by a medic, if you'd prefer to respawn as a new class, for example.

Vehicle damage has also received a major overhaul. In Battlefield 3, if the enemy fires a rocket into the back of a tank, only the guy in the rear will be killed, rather than everyone in the tank. A vehicle can now be incapacitated, but the gunners will still be able to fire out when it's at low health; it just won't be able to move anywhere until an engineer repairs it. Dice will also introduce new rewards for players who act sneakily when playing. You will be able to customise your own dogtags and then steal other people's by performing a stealthy knife kill in multiplayer, for instance.

And then, of course, there's the graphics. Dice has garnered a lot of attention for Battlefield 3's impressive visuals, which are powered by its own Frostbite 2 engine. It's worth mentioning that we were playing the game on PC, but it did indeed look mightily impressive, both through incredibly realistic destructibility and more subtle visual effects. It's especially noteworthy just how much Dice has nailed physicality in the game through animations such as your legs swinging over obstacles as you vault them. But it's the prone maneuver, which has been the subject of so much forum talk already, that impresses the most--hitting the ground and laying down fire via the machine gun's bipod just feels so right.

Battlefield 3's multiplayer mode is being shown at this year's E3, but for those of you not fortunate enough to be roaming the halls of the Los Angeles Convention Centre, be sure to check out our video interview to see more of the game. There's clearly a lot more up Dice's sleeve though, so be sure to keep it locked to GameSpot for more intel on Battlefield 3 as we get it.



PCGames.de - Battlefield 3: Hands-on test for the shooter highlight - Multiplayer mode is played

This morning's GameTrailers Multiplayer "interview" - YouTube


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Looks like with the live demo having kicked off, the multiplayer embargo has lifted!
> 
> PC.IGN.com - E3 2011: Battlefield 3's Multiplayer -- Experience in Action
> 
> ...




opt out of revive will be a heavenly feature.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> opt out of revive will be a heavenly feature.



but reviving people just to see them die again is a great way to level up...


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but reviving people just to see them die again is a great way to level up...



nah, it's most useful to make them rage quit so that there is more room for TPU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Is Sharqi Peninsula going to be a part of the DLC?
> 
> I miss that map a lot.





GullyFoyle said:


> Yes.



I think i just came in my pants a little.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

shk021051 said:


> *Minimum System Requirements*
> 
> OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
> Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
> ...





Spoiler: BC2 System Requirements



Battlefield: Bad Company 2

Publisher: EA Games
Developer: EA DICE

*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Core 2 DUO @ 2 GHz
Memory: 2 Gb
Hard Drive: 15 Gb free
Video Memory: 256 Mb
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7800GT / ATI X1900
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

*Recommended System Requirements*
OS: Windows Vista/7
Processor: Quadcore
Memory: 2 Gb
Hard Drive: 15 Gb free
Video Memory: 512 Mb
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 10
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


It looks so familiar, doesn't it?
My guess is something in the lines of this:


Spoiler: _JP_'s guess



*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Windows Vista/7
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3GHz or AMD Phenom II X3 @ 3.0GHz
Memory: 3 Gb
Hard Drive: 25 Gb free
Video Memory: 512MB
Video Card: nVidia GeForce 8800GT / ATi HD 2900 PRO
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0 Compatible
DirectX: 10.0
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

*Recommended System Requirements*
OS: Windows Vista/7 64-bit
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad @ 2.6GHz or AMD Phenom II X4 @ 3.0GHz
Memory: 3 Gb
Hard Drive: 25 Gb free
Video Memory: 1GB
Video Card: nVidia GeForce GTX460 / ATi Radeon HD 5770
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0 Compatible
DirectX: 11
Keyboard
Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

Internet connection required for product activation and online play.
Game experience online may vary. Don't be surprised if you are pwn'd constantly.


This is just pure speculation, may I remind you.


----------



## caleb (Jun 7, 2011)

No way it will run on a 8800gt and a c2d. I can barely play bc2 on 1280x1024 with a AMD x2 and a 3870 which is basicly the same.
Specs will start with the i5. It will be almost 2012 when its released so no sense in pointing specs to 5 year old hardware.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

The system requirements are not 100% accurate, in my point of view and, besides, they don't even list the resolution that those configurations apply. Your computer seems to be above what  are the minimum requirements are for BC2 anyway, so it kinda proves my point.
Regardless, I want a prize if my guess of the system requirements is right, by October the 25th or whenever the official system requirements are released.  
Mods! Make a contest out of this!  
Just kidding.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2011)

I got my pre-order...anyone gonan join me in anticipation? The video from E3 yesterday sealed the deal for me, 100%.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)

Pre-ordered months ago!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2011)

Bah, I gots to buy 3 copies when I preorder...me, my wife, and my oldest son. Got $20 off each copy.



> Buy 1 E3 pre-order title* – get $10 off
> Buy 2 E3 pre-order titles* – get $15 off each. ($30 value)
> Buy 3 E3 pre-order titles* – get $20 off each. ($60 value)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

caleb said:


> No way it will run on a 8800gt and a c2d. I can barely play bc2 on 1280x1024 with a AMD x2 and a 3870 which is basicly the same.
> Specs will start with the i5. It will be almost 2012 when its released so no sense in pointing specs to 5 year old hardware.



well... C2Ds do game better when compared against Athlon X2's clock for clock. so id have to disagree with you. barely playable for you might be playable on the C2D.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well... C2Ds do game better when compared against *Athlon X2's* clock for clock. so id have to disagree with you. barely playable for you might be playable on the C2D.


Fixed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)

Your wife plays shooters to the degree that she requires her own copy? 

Can I have your life? Ok perhaps without the kids and the beard...but the house, wife, mountains and all the toys!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Your wife plays shooters to the degree that she requires her own copy?
> 
> Can I have your life? Ok perhaps without the kids and the beard...but the house, wife, mountains and all the toys!



Meh. It's more about having something the *three* of us can do together. 2 vs. 1, says it's BF3. She's just a good sport.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2011)

I missed the livestream thing.  I found this stuff on YouTube:

Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Footage Part 1
Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Footage Part 2
Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Footage Part 3
Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Footage Part 4

More hi-res:

Battlefield EA E3 LAN Gameplay PC Footage Part 1 HD by SpawnMotion
Battlefield EA E3 LAN Gameplay PC Footage Part 2 HD by SpawnMotion


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't miss these two interview vids from today's GameSpot article.  HD is beautiful...

Patrick Bach - http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6317545/?hd=1
Lars Gustavsson - http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6317550/?hd=1


----------



## Abe504 (Jun 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I missed the livestream thing.  I found this stuff on YouTube:
> 
> Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Footage Part 1
> Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Footage Part 2
> ...



i actually watched this live stream, these guys were some of the worst interviewers ive ever heard. for like the 1st hour they were streaming they showed nothing but old clips from the past year and talked to people waiting in line, so boring


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but reviving people just to see them die again is a great way to level up...



  I remember playing BC2 snow map on multiplayer with a friend. I was hiding behind a big rock next to the UAV chopper station so I could not get shot. My friend was trying to kill a group of enemies on the other side of the station behind the other big rock. He would jump up to shoot them and eventually get killed and I'd just revive him every time.

I think he might have "died" at least 10 times. Even better part was that he kept killing them since they had the "B" flag on conquest so there was always more targets to shoot as they seemed to pile up (re)waiting their turn to dye (again).


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 8, 2011)

demo map was rush, so I expect the beta to be rush. (it follows with the BC2 beta as well)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah flashlights!  Boooooo jets.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 8, 2011)

*Steam*

So, the big question is this: Will they release it for pre-order on Steam or do I have to go to Origin?


----------



## caleb (Jun 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well... C2Ds do game better when compared against Athlon X2's clock for clock. so id have to disagree with you. barely playable for you might be playable on the C2D.



My point was it won't be playable on that generation tech not that you can play it a little better on BC2 with a c2d. I played on 8800GTS with c2d e4400 clocked at 3,2Ghz for a long time and I must say I barely feel any diffrence over this Athlon from a gamer pespective. It still drops FPS on high action, sure you might argue which drops less or more but the fact remains.


----------



## caleb (Jun 8, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> So, the big question is this: Will they release it for pre-order on Steam or do I have to go to Origin?



And the answer is most likely NO because if EA wasted money for the new downloader/community software (ORIGIN) they wont waste the occasion of one of their largest titles going via other channels (STEAM) if they can get some more players (cash) to go with ORIGIN.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Bah, I gots to buy 3 copies when I preorder...me, my wife, and my oldest son. Got $20 off each copy.



Where did you find that deal at?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you look at the EA store that would be my guess...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I checked Origin and don't see it listed there with any deal like that.


----------



## caleb (Jun 8, 2011)

Some summary from a guy on another forum:
(original post here : http://forums.tripwireinteractive.com/showpost.php?p=749419&postcount=770 )


Spoiler



Tank footage show at EA press conference is possibly the first mission in the game
    New suppression system -
    Operation Metro - rush gamemode, close combat, play as U.S. Marines, take on Russian forces in heart of Paris, infantry focus
    Operation Metro objective is to take back Stock Exchange
    Team Deatchmatch, Conquest, Rush gamemodes confirmed
    Battle Log - hub for social Battlefield experience
    4 classes tuned for teamplay - Assault (medic abilities), Engineer (anti-vehicle, repair), Support (give ammo, suppressive fire), Recon (main focus supplying intel)
    Heavily focused on unlocks, more than any Battlefield game, customization key
    Engineer has flashlight under-slung on weapon for lighting up area, blinding enemy
    Every weapon has 3 customization slots (barrels, etc)
    Support solider has bi-pod - placed on any surface in game (more accuracy)
    New feature called Suppression - all the bullets you fire at an enemy affect them regardless if you hit them or not. All the bullets you fire that get close enough will start to reduce their combat efficiency. Squad can then flank the enemy and you will receive a Suppression score.
    Jets, boats, tanks, helicopters confirmed
    LAV-25 Light Armored Vehicle confirmed, also in Operation Metro
    Dog tags - fully customizable, dynamically updated, only obtainable from knife kills in the back
    Knifing system more dramatic, spectacular

    On the death screen it now displays statistics of how many times you have killed the person who killed you and how man times they killed you (e.g. 2-1)
    When deployed it displays on the bottom of the screen a countdown of when a squad member can spawn on you, and when they spawn who it is
    Most of the rifles that we played with had 3 fire mode : automatic, semi-automatic, and single shot
    After you are killed the health of the person who killed you is shown as a heath bar over their head
    When your in a vehicle and stopped the camera begins to shake from the rattling of the engine
    Flashlight can blind you momentary if someone points it directly at you
    100 points for killing someone, 10 extra points for a headshot, 100 points for reviving
    In order to revive you must hover over the dead body and hold down left mouse button while your character rubs the paddles together and charges them before the player is revived
    2 grenades were given by default
    In order to knife in this build of the game you need to press “f” to do “quick knife”. When pressed you enter into an animation that will pull you close to your enemy and you will grab their head and execute them by slitting their throat
    You can only obtain an enemy’s dog tag if the “quick knife” command is done when you are behind your enemy
    The knife seems more like a switchblade than the classic knife we are used to
    Commo rose is not in the build we played. EA wouldn't give us a firm yes or not when asked if it would be in the final version of the game


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Where did you find that deal at?



Bestbuy and Futureshop in Canada. Till and including tomorrow.

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/home.aspx?path=f9af28b84da40a62feed69e743160ef6en99 right on the front page. BF3 isn't the only game, but it's the only one I care about right now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems US Best Buy's don't have that deal going


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Bestbuy and Futureshop in Canada. Till and including tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/home.aspx?path=f9af28b84da40a62feed69e743160ef6en99 right on the front page. BF3 isn't the only game, but it's the only one I care about right now.



I can't wait for this game

May I ask you that is in your avatar beautiful pic and she hot bro


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I can't wait for this game
> 
> May I ask you that is in your avatar beautiful pic and she hot bro



That's my wife.  And thanks! I'mma lucky guy!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2011)

What are you talking about, MW3 you fire rectangular bricks of iron at enemeys. I wouldn't call that a clip so much as ammo, the "clip" is perforated and it just snaps off a new piece of the "clip/ammo" and fires it at people, of course there is no bullet drop, the reason why is because they are firing bricks.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> the reason why is because they are firing bricks.



sound like some really 'heavy' thinking there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> Some summary from a guy on another forum:
> (original post here : http://forums.tripwireinteractive.com/showpost.php?p=749419&postcount=770 )
> 
> 
> ...



I see they only have 2 nades.  that should slow the nade spammers down a little unless one of them has a ammo supply pack shoved so far up his ass hes literally giving birth to it. 

the medic revive thing makes me curious though. it looks like they put a small 2 or 3 second delay in to stop people medic whoring. the positioning when reviving a decapitated teammate is a good idea. BF2 was just retarded. you could revive someone by shock paddling their feet. which made it easy for kamikaze medics to sprint around the corner and dolphin dive to a team mate who had pushed too far ahead by himself and got pwnd - zap their feet and it was back to business.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2011)

Planet Battlefield Hands on experience:



Spoiler



Planet Battlefield 	Tuesday, 7 June, 2011 – Planet Battlefield News 	Planet Battlefield
E3 Battlefield 3 Booth Walkthrough Part 2 
20:03 PST | ^Scott^ 
Some more notes on our time with Battlefield 3 at E3, and a quick breakdown of things there worth noting.

--On the death screen it now displays statistics of how many times you have killed the person who killed you and how man times they killed you (e.g. 2-1)
--When deployed it displays on the bottom of the screen a countdown of when a squad member can spawn on you, and when they spawn who it is
--Most of the rifles that we played with had 3 fire mode : automatic, semi-automatic, and single shot
--After you are killed the health of the person who killed you is shown as a heath bar over their head
--When your in a vehicle and stopped the camera begins to shake from the rattling of the engine
--Flashlight can blind you momentary if someone points it directly at you
--100 points for killing someone, 10 extra points for a headshot, 100 points for reviving
--In order to revive you must hover over the dead body and hold down left mouse button while your character rubs the paddles together and charges them before the player is revived
--2 grenades were given by default
--In order to knife in this build of the game you need to press “f” to do “quick knife”. When pressed you enter into an animation that will pull you close to your enemy and you will grab their head and execute them by slitting their throat
--You can only obtain an enemy’s dog tag if the “quick knife” command is done when you are behind your enemy
--The knife seems more like a switchblade than the classic knife we are used to
--Commo rose is not in the build we played. EA wouldn't give us a firm yes or not when asked if it would be in the final version of the game

Overall the game was very smooth for something that is pre-alpha. We never notices any framerate loss while we were playing. The game has a Battlefield: Bad Company 2 feel, but it's a lot more than that. If you try to jump over something you don't just simply jump, you see an animation of your solider leaping over. It's Bad Company 2 on crack with mind-blowing graphics, more intense gameplay, amazing weapon customization, superb animations, and most important of all it's the most fun we have had playing a Battlefield game.


E3 Battlefield 3 Booth Walkthrough Part 1
15:07 PST | ^Scott^
Before we were allowed to play Battlefield 3, DICE's Lars Gustafsson, BF3 Lead Multiplayer Designer briefed a small group of us about the game. We'll have our impressions of the game later!

--Tank footage show at EA press conference is possibly the first mission in the game
--New suppression system -
--Operation Metro - rush gamemode, close combat, play as U.S. Marines, take on Russian forces in heart of Paris, infantry focus
--Operation Metro objective is to take back Stock Exchange
--Team Deatchmatch, Conquest, Rush gamemodes confirmed
--Battle Log - hub for social Battlefield experience
--4 classes tuned for teamplay - Assault (medic abilities), Engineer (anti-vehicle, repair), Support (give ammo, suppressive fire), Recon (main focus supplying intel)
--Heavily focused on unlocks, more than any Battlefield game, customization key
--Engineer has flashlight under-slung on weapon for lighting up area, blinding enemy
--Every weapon has 3 customization slots (barrels, etc)
--Support solider has bi-pod - placed on any surface in game (more accuracy)
--New feature called Suppression - all the bullets you fire at an enemy affect them regardless if you hit them or not. All the bullets you fire that get close enough will start to reduce their combat efficiency. Squad can then flank the enemy and you will receive a Suppression score.
--Jets, boats, tanks, helicopters confirmed
--LAV-25 Light Armored Vehicle confirmed, also in Operation Metro
--Dog tags - fully customizable, dynamically updated, only obtainable from knife kills in the back
--Knifing system more dramatic, spectacular

We've been posting pictures of the booth on our twitter. Unfortunately, no video or photos were allowed inside the briefing room or gameplay areas.



Plus some stuff from their Twitter, today:



> --Revival system - space bar for accepting revive, hold E to die. Lighting bolt visual cue means revive #BF3 #E3
> --Flashlight is weapon mod for all classes. You get 3 slots. No damage modifications. Only vehicle they are talking about now is LAV #BF3 #E3
> --Inside watching people play BF3. Its 16 players here vs 16 QA players. Specs on Alienware computers not being released but they are beefy



More stuff from Planet Battlefield that I missed:



> BF3 Frame by Frame MP Analysis
> Flickr Pictures
> GTTV EA CEO Interview on BF3
> Activision CEO Comments on Lack of Console BF3 Footage
> Metal Gear Solid creator, Hideo Kojima comments on BF3 - #1 & #2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> sound like some really 'heavy' thinking there



It's Activision, I wouldn't put it past them to think that bricks are immune to wind or gravity. And if anyone argued that they were effected by those, they would just say "have you ever fired brick shaped bullets?"


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 8, 2011)

BF3, so close yet so far.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2011)

au.ps3.ign.com - E3 2011: Taking Battlefield 3 Online



Spoiler



DICE still holding back for now.
US, June 7, 2011

DICE keeps talking about jets, boats, helicopters and the huge potential for stage destruction with its Frostbite 2 technology in Battlefield 3, but in its first reveal of the game's multiplayer mode, these elements are left out. Instead, on display at E3 2011 was an online conflict set in Paris, taking place across a series of four maps. There's no doubt it was fun and distinctly Battlefield, and perhaps it's still too early in development for the studio to publically show off the huge maps where jets tear across the sky.

Much of the interface should look familiar to anyone who's played Bad Company 2, with similar icons plastered across the heads-up display, including one to indicate which teammates can be revived. Four classes are included here, including a medic that can revive and toss out health packs, an engineer with an underslung flashlight and the ability to make repairs, a support soldier that can hand out ammo packs and has a bipod on his gun that can be deployed on any surface, and a recon soldier that can provide valuable intel.

For this online conflict, called Operation Metro, the action proceeded in stages. It's based on the Rush game mode, and requires the advancing team knock out objectives in order to proceed to the next section of the map. It starts in confined urban streets with only enough room to accommodate a light armored infantry transport as a vehicle. The rest is on-foot action that moves between clustered buildings and down into subway tunnels underneath the city. Here the fighting gets especially frantic, with the teams of 16 picking away at each other while taking cover behind turnstiles and broken down trains in the shadowy underground.

Watch the Battlefield 3 Tank Gameplay Video

To move around you'll be able to vault low objects by, on PC, hitting the space bar while moving forward. Since there's also the ability to drop to a prone position, you'll be able to take up less space onscreen, which means when wandering through grassy areas you'll need to be especially cautious of hiding enemies. Should you get killed, which is very likely, you can either wait around for a revive or spawn right next to a squad member.

Even though there were no large explosives on this map to really get a sense of how much of the stage can be wiped out, there's still plenty to marvel at. Though it's still pre-alpha, the game is looking really sharp, with tons of detail built into environments and weapon models, making the combat feel exciting when you're standing still. The animations stand out too, with some great animations for running and character models tumbling to the ground after being shot. It was nothing as jaw-dropping as the single-player footage shown off so far, particularly the tank mission from EA's E3 2011 press conference, but there's still a while to go before its October 25 release date.

Multiplayer Battlefield fans will get Conquest and Team Deathmatch modes in the final game, as well as a wealth of unlocks and customizable dog tags that will show off the statistic of your choice.



arstechnica.com - Hands-on with Battlefield 3: new abilities, combat medics, and destruction



Spoiler



By Ben Kuchera | Published about 18 hours ago

There is a soldier in front of me, and he's running away from a volley of gunshots coming from behind a fence. We're fighting through Paris in the Rush game mode in Battlefield 3, and the way he runs is lifelike. For a moment I'm transfixed as I simply watch him try to avoid death. I'm not sure what happened next—it might have been a grenade—but an explosion rocked a window on the building above him, and large pieces of rubble fell down, barely missing him. It's a single moment of Battlefield 3 multiplayer, but it shows off why this game is so anticipated.

There have been many changes to the Battlefield formula, but so far I'm very happy with the results. Let's jump in.

*A combat medic?*

You can play as one of four classes in the game, although you can customize and change the loadout of each one. The assault class and medic have been melded into the assault medic class, able to throw health packs to wounded allies while fighting on the front lines. The engineer is still a powerful weapon against vehicles, but he can now also equip a flashlight on his gun, temporarily blinding enemy soldiers in dark environments. The sniper has been given the ability to hold his breath for a few moments to steady his aim. The class I played was the light machine gunner.

The light machine gunner has a powerful weapon that lays down an impressive amount of fire in a short time, and with the bipod attachment, you can rest the gun on any solid surface to improve your accuracy. This gives you the ability to create a temporary turret wherever there is a solid surface, and this also allows you to use suppressive fire more accurately. When you lay down supressive fire, anyone caught in it will have slightly blurred vision, making it harder to see and move. If one of your teammates kills an enemy that's suppressed, you gain experience points.

While I didn't have time to explore all these new abilities, suppressive fire was a powerful tool used to keep multiple targets in check, and can even control the movement of the enemy in a limited way. Of course, it also makes you a target for nearby snipers, using their new ability to hold their breath before sending your brains flying through the back of your head.

Each weapon will have three slots for you to add unlocked upgrades as you play, and even vehicles will be customized with extra guns or options. We'll likely learn more about these options later, but it's clear you'll have a lot of control over your loadout, allowing you to adjust your equipment to the style of your play.

*The flow of battle*

It's hard to describe what it's like playing Battlefield 3 with the power the Frostbite 2 engine behind the game. Structures can be taken down, explosions are more realistic, and the animations of the soldiers on both sides are uncanny. One significant advantage that DICE often talks about is the ability of the engine to render large outdoor battles as well as fighting in tight quarters.

This became apparent as my team fought through its objectives. At one point, we found ourselves underground in a small tunnel. The enemy was waiting for us, and a bloody, close-quarters firefight broke out, spilling into a nearby subway. Cover was at a premium, grenades were used extensively, and finally we broke through to another large, outdoor arena. Levels can now have rhythm, with both large areas and tighter sections, and it changes the character of the game for the better. 

The game has exceeded my expectations in terms of presentation and mechanics; the battles are intense and almost scary in how much destruction can take place around you. There is a lot we don't know about the game, and we have yet to see it on the consoles—at E3 I played the game on a tricked-out PC—but it feels great to get a taste of the multiplayer game and walk away so satisfied. The game is moving in the right direction, and it offers enough updates and change to feel fresh.

This is what a modern war game should be, and this is how it should look. Also, this is where it should live: on the PC.



www.gamepro.com - E3 2011: Battlefied 3 Multiplayer Impressions



Spoiler



One of the best online shooters reveals changes in its new sequel.

I can leave E3 now because I've done the one thing I wanted to do more than anything here at the show: Get my hands on Battlfield 3. EA hosted some multiplayer action with the PC version of the game, and I got my hands dirty with one of the most anticipated titles of the show (certainly so for me).

    by Tom Price
    June 07, 2011 17:36 PM PT

Our look may have been a bit limited -- we only played one round -- but a couple of important things for fans of Battlefield multiplayer became quite clear.

A group of about seven of us played an online Rush map set in the heart of Paris, and it followed the same basic progressive objective format that Rush mode always has. The noticeable difference was the really divergent settings of each of the connecting sections.

The first stage was set in a large downtown park, with open fields offering long lines of sight, but it still had plenty of trees and low walls to take cover behind. After our marines captured the first point from the defending Spetsnaz (Russia's special forces), we moved on to an underground section set in the subway system. This part was far more claustrophobic, and the long tunnels became treacherous firing lines that turned into a tube of death. After clearing that section, we arose into a tight urban environment full of places to hide and crossfire opportunities. The changing styles of the three sections made for a very varied experience throughout the map, something that the DICE development team hopes to continue throughout the multiplayer maps.

While there is still no word on what other changes we can expect from the multiplayer game modes, Battlefield's players classes have seen some significant changes.

*Assault:* Since these guys are your frontline attackers, they're often the soldiers closest by when a buddy goes down. So the assault class has been mixed with the medic class to give those soldiers healer and revive abilities.

*Engineer:* The engineer can repair vehicles and carries a rocket launcher much, like before. But now he has a powerful flashlight attached to his weapon that not only lights the way for the team in darker areas but can also effectively blind oncoming enemies at close range.

*Support:* The Support class guy is basically your heavy gunner. But now he can set his light machine gun on things with the tripod out, increasing stability, which leads to greater accuracy. More importantly, though, he can earn support points for laying down suppressive fire for his team.

*Recon:* Your sniper class now has the added feature of holding their breath while beading a guy in for the long-range shot. It slows down your movements, but you can only do it every so often.

There will be some upgrades to vehicles as well, like customizable weapon and equipment sets. We can also expect some updates to the skill tree system, to keep things more in line with the new class abilities. Dog tags get more personalized too, giving you more info about the people you take out in multiplayer matches. In all, the multiplayer for Battlefield 3 looks like the kind of thing that will keep fans and the community of Battlefeld online gamers happy while still switching things up enough to stay fresh.



kotaku.com - Rushing Through Battlefield 3’s Reworked Multiplayer



Spoiler



Brian Crecente — The recoil of guns in Battlefield 3 is deeply satisfying, especially when it's followed by an enemy staggering and then falling.

There's still much to be seen and experienced with Battlefield 3, but at this year's E3, Electronic Arts is giving press a first chance to go hands on with the game's multiplayer. In particular, six of us had a chance to sit down with the game's Rush Mode, a mode that has you fighting your way through a series of connected maps to defend or capture objectives.

Before dropping into our first gameplay session (on computers, gameplay on consoles still haven't been seen), the developers explained some of the changes they've brought to their popular shooter.

Battlefield has always been a class-based game and it remains so, but those classes have seen some pretty drastic changes with Battlefield 3.

The Assault class, a typical, balanced front-line soldier, has been combined with a medic to form a sort of combat medic, a class that can charge into the front lines, but also heal and revive other players.

The Engineer can repair vehicles, and take them down. He also has this bizarre little addition: An underslung flashlight mounted to his weapon that can blind other players when its pointed at them. In action, that flashlight makes it hard to pinpoint an enemy, but not impossible to eventually hit them.

The Support class is the heavy gunner of Battlefield 3. This time around he has a bipod that can be mounted to just about anything. When mounted that heavy machine gun has a lot more accuracy. It also allows players to throw down suppressing fire, something that can literally make enemy players have trouble seeing what's going on. When a player is suppressed, their vision blurs.

Finally the Recon, or sniper class has been tweaked so that it's a bit harder to run and gun.

Battlefield 3 brings other changes to multiplayer as well. You can customize your dog tags, dog tags that can be taken from you with a knife kill. You can customize your vehicles to tweak its special abilities and load outs. Destruction, a key element of the series, has once more been amped up.

In previous titles, you could initially chip away at cover with gunfire, they you could take down entire buildings. In Battlefield 3, players will be able to take out the entire facade of a building, exposing all of the enemies hiding inside to easy, unprotected fire.

After being walked through all of the changes, we were dropped into a session of Rush on a map with four areas.

I started out with an Assault class soldier, but had a chance to check out every class briefly as we steamrolled through the match up against a remote group of QA testers. The gameplay was fluid, though there were a few hang-ups in graphics or ping as we played. The developers assured me all of those issues were being ironed out. Battlefield 3 is an impressively gritty game, perhaps not as impressive as the singleplayer, but still attention grabbing.

With the distinct classes and the specific objectives, the gameplay felt a bit more guided, a bit more tactical than a match of standard Call of Duty.

I managed to gun down quite a number of people in the assault class, pulled off the first knife kill of E3 (or so I was told) and even sniped a few folks. It was a fun experience, one that has me looking forward to this shooter as much as I am toward Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3.

It's going to be a good year for fans of this genre.



pcgamer.com - E3 2011: Battlefield 3 hands on preview



Spoiler



Tim Edwards at 12:24am June 8 2011

Battlefield 3 is the best looking game on the showfloor, I think. But the good news is that it plays well; it’s familiar enough to instantly make you fall into some of the same routines: shoot, spot, move to cover. But it has improvements to the feel of the game that make it a significant step up from Battlefield: Bad Company 2.

First, some facts and changes.

All four classes are back, but there are slight modifications to what they can do, The assault class has been given some of the medic abilities (although there was no clarification on what they were are). Support class now has a bipod on which they can mount their machine guns. And there’s a suppression mechanic for support gunners which means that if a machine gunner lets rip even on a player behind cover, their combat effectiveness will be diminished. Engineers now have a flashlight. Sucks to be an engineer.

The multiplayer demo is a Rush mode – taking place in the middle of Paris. It opens in a park where the enemy have installed anti-air rockets. If the attackers take them down, they’ll move on through a subway, and then out into the Paris streets. What impressed me was the variation in each level. Whereas Bad Company 2 levels can feel very one-note, here, the progression was clear, and it made it more fun.

In play, I had a ridiculous amount of fun, first tooling around in an APC lobbing shells at the defending enemy, then switching to a support gunner. The weight and heft of the machine gun is really, really exciting; and spraying bullets down a crowded corridor is extremely satisfying. Particularly when it pops up with 100XP – ENEMY KILL each time someone walks into your rain of fire.

There were a couple of interesting tweaks to movement in the game, too. Now, players can slide and mantle ledges, seeing their legs jump over the obstacle. It reminds me of how Faith would jump over a crate or box in Mirror’s Edge. Really nice. Second, the knife has been tamed everso slightly – now you can only grab dogtags from back kills with knife, but it’s also a flick knife, rather than the wall wreaking monster from Bad Company 2.

Also confirmed but not shown: Team Deathmatch, and Conquest from launch. And it will come with a new feature called Battlelog, which will track stats and kills and interesting facts about your play all the time. You’ll also be able to customize your dog-tag, a la Call Of Duty.

Oh, and jets are back. Wheeee!

It looks great. And it plays great. And it was playing on PC. Much to the chagrin of the various retail buyers I crushed. Sorry about that, retail buyers.



gamespot.com - E3 2011: Battlefield 3 Updated Multiplayer Hands-On - A Second Look



Spoiler



By Andrew Park, GameSpot
    Jun 7, 2011 7:51 pm PT

We try our hand at another multiplayer round of Battlefield 3 at the 2011 Electronic Entertainment Expo and come away with a few additional details.

E3 2011 is under way, and many high-profile games are in attendance. Few games have a higher profile than DICE Studios' Battlefield 3, the remarkable-looking modern military shooter that made a tremendous showing at Monday's press conferences. While we've already posted the majority of the details on the Operation Metro map, which takes place in near-future Paris, in our exclusive hands-on preview, we had the opportunity to spend some more time with the multiplayer mission on the PC to glean a few more details.

Operation Metro takes place in the Paris of 2014, and in Rush mode, which we played, the game's two warring factions fight it out across four areas, which unlock successively as the attacking team captures each area's two objectives. (Venturing outside of the current "hot" area will pull up a massive "Warning! Leaving Combat Zone!" message onscreen and gives you 10 seconds to get back into the right area.) The areas were surprisingly varied--while the first zone was an outdoor park with plenty of leafy vegetation to provide concealment (but not much in the way of cover), the successive areas delved deeper into the heart of the city, turning into the streets of Paris, the city's subway system (escalators and all), and ending in the Parisian stock exchange. As we mentioned in our original preview, this mission is intended to be "infantry focused," and as we've mentioned, infantry have become highly streamlined in Battlefield 3.

There are only four different kits (the weapon loadouts that define a character class in the Battlefield games) this time around, but now that the assault and medic classes have been merged into a single combat medic class, each of the four kits seems very well rounded and capable. The engineer continues to act as an antitank class that can also repair damaged vehicles, and as mentioned, the class also carries an M4 carbine as a primary weapon mounted with a flashlight, which will become important in the game's darker subterranean areas and can blind enemy soldiers if shone directly in their eyes. The scout class can still call UAV drones and still carries a long-range sniper rifle, though this time around, the weapon will have suboptimal accuracy when fired from the hip and will be at its absolute best when used by a player who is lying prone and holding his breath (performed in the PC version by pressing and holding the space bar) to reduce the drifting of your sights as your character breathes.

Most interestingly, the support class (also known as the heavy weapons class) has been tweaked so that players can drop ammo packs for allies--and they can automatically mount their heavy automatic weapons when sitting still and putting their weapons into zoom mode. When support players' weapons are mounted, any gunfire they lay down near enemy players--even shots that don't hit home--will be considered suppressive fire, for which support players will receive points that contribute to their cooperative squad score (the statistic that shows how much you've contributed to your team). When enemies are suppressed, their screens get slightly blurry, hampering their accuracy somewhat, so providing covering fire seems like it'll actually be a worthwhile benefit that support players can bring to their team--especially for those players who don't have amazingly good aim. Also, should allies take out enemies that have been suppressed by support players, those support players will also earn additional squad score points. In addition to equipping each kit's default set of weapons and items, each class will apparently have three different slots for further character customization. You can even customize your character's dog tags--most likely with your character's most impressive statistics, such as number of sniper rifle kills, number of objectives captured, and more, so on the off chance you somehow get killed in battle and your tags get stolen, they'll at least know what a tough son of a gun you were. Even more intriguingly, you'll also be able to customize Battlefield 3's vehicles, though it's not completely clear how that will work.

Speaking of vehicles, we should mention that despite Operation Metro's infantry focus, the attacking team in the park has access to one drivable vehicle, an LAV-25A2--a modified recon vehicle whose heavier armor and mounted turret essentially make it a light tank. Since we happened to be on the attacking side, as soon as the match began, we found ourselves unable to resist our innate Battlefield vehicle-hoarding-jackass instincts. We completely ignored our surroundings, mission objectives, teammates, DICE staffers' personal space, and the bounds of basic human decency in favor of sprinting toward and commandeering the vehicle.

Once we were in the driver's seat, we immediately flashed back to the good old days of driving while shooting in Battlefield 2, which is exceedingly easy in the default, third-person driver's view. The camera hung behind and slightly above the vehicle's cockpit, which made steering a breeze since we could clearly see which way the treads were pointing. However, the perspective also gave us plenty of viewspace above the cockpit to aim our turret at enemy soldiers on the horizon. We made our way to the first objective in style, using the turret to blast far-off enemies into oblivion and switching to the secondary antipersonnel cannons--which have an alternate thermal scanner view that does a fantastic job in helping you sort out heavily camouflaged foes from foliage--to deal with enemies that had gotten in close. Sadly, the initial leg of Operation Metro ended near the area's objectives, which were fenced off by crates and industrial flotsam that made further progress by vehicle impossible.

Once we got into urban combat, the tone of the map, and of the action, changed significantly. In indoor environments, cover instantly became more important, and the environmental destruction made possible by DICE's proprietary Frostbite engine became much more apparent. The studio's general manager, Karl Magnus Troedsson, explained that Battlefield 3 will have three levels of environmental destruction: large-scale set-piece destruction that will be scripted into various levels; "facade"-level destruction of medium-sized environmental objects, like small buildings; and "microdestruction"--namely, the chipping away of solid objects under repeated gunfire. We saw plenty of the latter in our foray into Paris. Errant shots caused glass-encased decorations to shatter in the financial building, while concentrated fire chewed up concrete supports in the subway. Of course, modern-day close-quarters combat isn't anything new in today's first-person shooters, but the variety of switching from classic, open-field Battlefield gameplay to CQC on the same map during the same match helps set Battlefield 3 apart. This is an extremely impressive-looking shooter. And it launches this October. Stay tuned to GameSpot for more updates.


----------



## erixx (Jun 8, 2011)

The DRagon Slayer video is the one i like most! Tank PLatoon!!!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 9, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9743/47892785.jpg



What?!! No Dinosaurs?!

In related news BF3 expected to be more life like then MW3.

Who knew?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2011)

Replay of todays "live streaming" Q&A event is online:  In Depth Look And Q&A With Battlefield 3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Reading through this, I do like the new class setup. But I keep hearing that the Medic and assault are now mixed, and see mention of med boxes.... but no ammo box? If the ammo box is gone I will be sad. I hope now with no other utility besides suppresive fire, that they can actually allow the LMG's to be the guns they are suppose to.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Reading through this, I do like the new class setup. But I keep hearing that the Medic and assault are now mixed, and see mention of med boxes.... but no ammo box? If the ammo box is gone I will be sad. I hope now with no other utility besides suppresive fire, that they can actually allow the LMG's to be the guns they are suppose to.



I thought they said support had the ammo boxes?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah. In the Gamespot link anyway. The others seem to focus on the suppression fire only...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2011)

gamereactor.eu - Battlefield 3



Spoiler



Text: Bengt Lemne
Published 2011-06-07

Don't mention the war. Or in this case Call of Duty.

Executive producer Patrick Bach, is happy to give journalists the first hands-on with Battlefield 3 at the DICE offices in central Stockholm, but with every interview he grows more tired of answering questions about the opposition. Not that he lets it on much.

"It's not like we can really fight head-to-head. It's not the same as say FIFA versus Pro Evolution Soccer", Bach sighs as he prepares for our GRTV interview. But journalists love to compare games and when EA boss John Riccitello seems eager to make it a duel it's easy to see why Bach is getting as many questions about Modern Warfare 3 as he is about the game he is making.

At the core of Battlefield 3 is Frostbite 2. An engine specifically designed for the game, and an engine that really shines, and not just in the looks department. The improved animations are not just for show as they allow for tons of incremental gameplay improvements that each by themselves may not look like much, but when added up they really make a difference.

One of the differences multiplayer lead designer Lars Gustavsson points out between Battlefield and its competitors is how maps are not really arenas, but rather a set of stages you progress through. DICE confirms three multiplayer modes at this point - Conquest, Team Deathmatch and Rush which we are about to embark on.

Conquest is a staple of the series and a must, but Team Deathmatch is something of a surprise. Lars Gustavsson says it was when he played team deathmatch in other games that he felt that this is something that would be much better if played in Battlefield.
Battlefield 3

The Rush map, Operation Metro, is set in Paris occupied by Russian forces. We, the attacking side, are US marines and our objective is to take out the Russian command located at the Paris stock exchange. We start out in a park, beautiful spring weather, flowing hills and birches. Our first objectives involve taking out a couple of AA installations located at the end of the park. As we achieve this objective bombers come in and soften up our path towards the stock exchange and this path takes us underground into the metro tunnels of Paris. There are a couple different paths we can take, and on one occasion a squad mate drove an infantry vehicle down the larger tunnel, which caused plenty pandemonium amongst the Russians as they scurried for cover in between train cars.

This infantry vehicle was the only one accessible in the map, but it illustrated some of the changes DICE have made to vehicles. Perhaps the most important change is that vehicles have regenerating health, and when health is down to a certain point you won't be able to drive them anymore. Furthermore, say an engineer scores a direct hit on a tank with five people in it. This used to mean he scored five kills, and in a way it didn't really promote troop transports. In Battlefield 3 he may kill the guy sitting right where the rocket hit and stop the vehicle, but the other four will survive and make their way out of the vehicle. Slight changes that will help promote team play even more. Another cool thing about the infantry vehicle - it had thermal vision which could be switched on, predator style.

The metro tunnels and the subsequent metro station provided us with a very different slice of gameplay compared to the combat we previously saw in the park. Plenty of choke points and intense firefights as we clung to the walls and ran inside train cars. Playing as support in this area was a good choice as when you go prone (yes you can) and zoom in and will plant your bipod (anywhere thanks to the new animation system) you're in an ideal position to supply suppressing fire. In Battlefield 3 suppressing the enemy will not only score you points, but their vision will be affected as well as their hearing, so suppressing becomes a much more important tool in Battlefield 3.

We've mentioned support and engineer and these kits or classes are joined by assault and recon in Battlefield 3. Assault is a frontline fighter combined with a medic, something that DICE wanted in order to have medics closer to the action. What's interesting is that the player will be able to use upgrades and slots to customise his kit. If you want your Assault to be more of a medic you can do so, or the opposite if you want him to be more of a straightforward frontline fighter. The Recon is equally versatile equipped with sniper rifle and C4. Overall, the design philosophy was to make all four kits fun and enjoyable and for players to be able to jump around between different kits and explore the game fully.
Battlefield 3

Battlefield 3 does feel a lot like Battlefield 2, even with all the small changes it is clear that this is the successor we have been all these long years for. DICE will tell you that destruction is something that really switches up things, but perhaps it wasn't as evident in this map as it will be in others. That said, there was a house you could hide in next to the stock exchange, that was pretty much turned to rubble as we peeked out from a window and laid down suppressing fire, and I catch a glimpse of a fellow marine being buried underneath rubble as the side of a building fell down on him.

What really stands out after an hour of "Operation Metro" is the level of detail and the map design. Whether it is the graffiti on the wall as we make our way out of the metro station, or the little nooks and crannies you can explore and exploit undergrund, it is clear that this is a labour of love and game DICE have been dying to make for years.

One battle was won for Battlefield on this day, as DICE revealed plans for Battlelog, a social platform similar to Halo Waypoint and Call of Duty: Elite, where you can access and extend your Battlefield experience to web browsers and smart phones. Unlike Call of Duty: Elite which was formally announced on the same day as the Battlefield 3 press event in Stockholm, Battlelog, will be completely without additional fees.

Whether it's enough to win the war or not is up for the players to decide, but Battlefield 3 is probably as strong competition as Call of Duty and Modern Warfare is ever going to see.



gamerant.com -E3 2011: ‘Battlefield 3′ Multiplayer Hands-On Preview



Spoiler



Jun 8, 2011 by Andrew Dyce 

‘Battlefield 3′ came to play at this year’s show, with the developers giving a brand new look at the game’s single player component. Read on for the details.

It takes quite a lot to get shooter fans truly excited about a new military simulation these days, but the official announcement of Battlefield 3 has done just that. Many of you were likely blown away by the impressive visuals seen in the extended gameplay trailer, but as far as multiplayer is concerned, DICE has been keeping relatively quiet.

Thankfully E3 tends to bring out the charitable nature in most developers, and the minds behind Battlefield 3 are no exception. At this year’s convention, DICE was kind enough to give us a few more multiplayer details, and a chance to play it for ourselves.

The developers have talked about the emphasis placed on the Frostbite 2.0 engine and giving the guns as realistic a feel as possible, but it already seems like the multiplayer will be what truly sets BF3 apart from Modern Warfare 3.

DICE provided a few more bits of information on the unique features Battlefield 3 multiplayer will be showing off, starting with destructible environments. From breaking down enemy cover to taking down entire buildings in Bad Company 2, escalation has been key, and the stakes are even larger with BF3. This time around, players will be able to reshape entire buildings by destroying facades in an increasing dedication to a realistic urban combat situation.

The developers  made it clear that they’ve been learning plenty of lessons from their community, and that has brought some significant changes to both fighter class and strategy. Multiplayer is often the most fun for those who wish to run headfirst into the action and get killed in the process, which has led to the creation of a Combat Medic class. Using this fighter, you can help out teammates while still posing a threat to enemies.

In addition, the heavy gunners are a formidable opponent when operating in tight quarters, but DICE felt that the bipod stand hanging from the front of the machine gun wasn’t being put to proper use. Now heavies can deploy their weapon at the touch of a button, increasing accuracy and allowing a single person to control an entire city street themselves.

New campaign trailers are all well and good, but seeing Battlefield 3′s multiplayer in person is something else entirely. It won’t surprise anyone for me to tell you that it looks gorgeous, but it’s difficult to say enough about the Frostbite 2.0 engine. From environment renderings to character animations, the game runs as smooth as possible with no noticeable tearing or hiccups.

The multiplayer stage provided (via PC) was from the series’ Rush mode, tasking the team of players with taking out anti-aircraft installments in a park located in the heart of Paris (good hint there of the scale of Battlefield 3‘s story). With each completed objective more of the map was revealed, with an air strike opening up a crater into Paris’ subway system, and eventually leading to a massive firefight in the final train station.

The pace was fast and furious, but the moments when the team was working together and performing their own roles were not only the most satisfying, but extremely effective at scattering the opposing forces. Seeing how each class works together was an eye-opener, as DICE has added several new tweaks to the common XP system. If a machine gunner is keeping an enemy pinned down with suppressing fire when he is taken out by a fellow team member, then both the killer and the suppressor receive points.

The Engineer class is now also equipped with a flashlight mounted to his weapon, which comes in handy in the darker parts of the map. But the tool isn’t just for navigation, as it can also be used to blind enemies temporarily. This is just another instance of the biggest take-away from the experience: all of the elements of gameplay that shooters have been taking as a given for the past few years has been given a bit more depth and thought with Battlefield 3.

Medics, for instance, can revive a downed opponent as usual, but the fallen player has the choice to accept the help or not. If they choose to turn down medical attention, it seemed that the player can continue to fire with a handgun from a prone position or respawn elsewhere. Having a handful of shots doesn’t do much for Call of Duty except offer a chance for revenge, but in Battlefield 3 players were still able to be effective in battle while wounded.

We didn’t get a chance to see any buildings taken down or extensive vehicle combat, but the infantry focused map proved the obvious: DICE knows how to make a successful multiplayer experience. Our preview was only a tiny glimpse at the game, but was infinitely more approachable and conducive to teamwork than anything Call of Duty has put out in recent years.

Battlefield 3 may not have the same brand power as CoD, but if what we saw was a good indication of how the final game will approach multiplayer combat, then CoD fans would do well to try Battlefield 3 out for themselves.

We’ll all be getting a better look at Battlefield 3 when it’s released for the Xbox 360, PS3 and PC this Fall.

Stay tuned to Game Rant for more news on everything coming out of E3 2011.



gameinformer.com - Battlefield 3



Spoiler



Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Hands On
Preview
by Matt Bertz on June 08, 2011 at 05:46 PM

A first-hand account of the first multiplayer map, plus DICE talks about the class changes in store for Battlefield 3.

Before we could jump into combat, DICE general manager Karl-Magnus Troedsson shared some new details about how the game's class system is being restructured. The biggest change is the marriage of the assault and medic classes. After analyzing players' gameplay habits in Bad Company 2 and in listening to community feedback, the team decided that since the assault class is typically the bullet fodder in the frontlines it makes more sense to endow those soldiers with healing abilities like medic packs and defibrillators. These soldiers are armed with your standard array of assault rifles like the M4.

The support class now replenishes ammunition for teammates, and many of the LMGs feature bipods for increased stability when firing. These can be deployed on the ground, on cars, or even on low walls. Support players also benefit from a new suppression mechanic; when you're firing in the general direction of enemies, you don't need to actually hit them with bullets to affect their ability to fight. As bullets whiz over their head, the opposing player will lose some combat awareness thanks to a gradual screen blur that mimics the sensation of being caught under fire.

The two other classes received small but interesting tweaks. Engineers still carry the anti-vehicle weapons and repair tools, but their weapons now support undersling attachments like a flashlight, which can be used to blind approaching enemies in low light conditions. The only major change to the recon class is a new breath-holding mechanic that momentarily increases accuracy. Once your character exhales, however, the weapon will have more sway for a short period of time so timing your shot is critical. This should kill off the quick scoping exploit that plagued earlier versions of Battlefield. Each class gets three specialization slots to customize their experience, but this feature was locked.

Players can also customize their dog tags. Now when you knife an enemy to take his or her tags, you'll receive a unique item that highlights that person's Battlefield triumph of choice. The examples DICE offered included the kills with a specific weapon and total hours served.

With no consoles in sight, DICE was only allowing us to try the 32-player PC version that pits Marines against the Russian Spetsnaz. The map I played, Operation Metro, takes place in the streets of Paris. The four-stage Rush map starts out in an open urban garden, transitions into the cramped and darkened underground subway, and eventually spills into the Parisian financial district directly in front of the Paris stock exchange. The beginning area featured smartly implemented changes in elevation that provide players with natural cover positions as they descend on or defend the crates. Once the battle descended into the subway, the support players gained an advantage in the darkened hallways thanks to the blinding flashlights and the ability to shoot out other light sources. The fighting here featured natural choke points, and overcoming them requires coordinated strikes.

The gameplay doesn't stray too far from the traditional Battlefield experience, which is a good thing in my book. You can still spot characters to highlight them for your teammates, take out cover with heavy weaponry, and generate tons of experience points by helping out teammates. The Frostbite 2 engine is also used to great effect, with varied lighting, realistic soldier animations, and impressive facade damage to buildings amidst all the multiplayer chaos. I wish we could have seen the map with 64 PC players or on a console, but we've got a lot of time to kill between now and the Battlefield release date on October 25. I'm sure EA will provide another opportunity to check out what's shaping up to be one of the company's biggest games in years.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 9, 2011)

I kind of dislike that you will only be able to kill with a knife from the back,will take away those hilarious knife fight moments.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Reading through this, I do like the new class setup. But I keep hearing that the Medic and assault are now mixed, and see mention of med boxes.... but no ammo box? If the ammo box is gone I will be sad. I hope now with no other utility besides suppresive fire, that they can actually allow the LMG's to be the guns they are suppose to.





Black Haru said:


> I thought they said support had the ammo boxes?



Assault has the medic kit, and Support carries ammunition.

According to an interview that i watched, people need medics in the front line and not far behind, so that's why they gave Assault (Rifleman) the medic kit instead.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 9, 2011)

Does it now include damage taken from ejected shell casing?






imo they should implement that. This will be the next big thing ever since the "shooting through walls" thing in fps


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah. In the Gamespot link anyway. The others seem to focus on the suppression fire only...



Ah, I only read about 5 down, all seemed the same. Should be an interesting class.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ye get a double kill, one with the bullet and one with the shell casing. lol 

"Oh sorry, didn't see you there mr. enemy"


----------



## btarunr (Jun 9, 2011)

Activision is timing its MW3 launch just to troll EA. After the over the top nonsense of a single-player campaign of MW2, I won't be playing MW3.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Activision is timing its MW3 launch just to troll EA. After the over the top nonsense of a single-player campaign of MW2, _I won't be playing MW3_.



neither will i or any of my clan lol. Everyones just waiting for BF3

(already got mine pre-orderd btw, didnt want to miss out on the old maps)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Activision is timing its MW3 launch just to troll EA. After the over the top nonsense of a single-player campaign of MW2, I won't be playing MW3.



Doesn't really seem like they are trolling. If they were they would have announced the date to be a week before BF3. Just seems like they are on their yearly, "toss out whatever we can for $$$" plan.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I kind of dislike that you will only be able to kill with a knife from the back,will take away those hilarious knife fight moments.



My understanding was that the knife in the back gets you a special "swipe the dogtags" animation.  That is the only way to get dogtags.
I hadn't heard that knifing doesn't work from the front, though.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> My understanding was that the knife in the back gets you a special "swipe the dogtags" animation.  That is the only way to get dogtags.
> I hadn't heard that knifing doesn't work from the front, though.



Oh yeah,sorry I miss read that..well I guess its not soo bad then,we will have to try being sneaky bastards even harder 



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Does it now include damage taken from ejected shell casing?
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/1204348080746ho7jq4-1.gif
> 
> imo they should implement that. This will be the next big thing ever since the "shooting through walls" thing in fps



thats well funny   specially the reaction of the guy on the left and then the look on the face of the guy on the right


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah the knife fights can be fun and hilarious. I love when I'm too far from the target to get a lock on and stick it in but rather swipe at him being close enough to still hit and get the kill.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2011)

Planet Battlefield's E3 Day 3 round-up:



> Battlefield 3 E3 Day 3 Wrap Up
> 17:24 PST | ^Scott^
> E3 2011 has come to an end and Battlefield 3 was one of the biggest games of the show, if not THE biggest. I think it says something when people are willing to wait 4+ hours in line just to play the game for 20-30 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 10, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Does it now include damage taken from ejected shell casing?
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/1204348080746ho7jq4-1.gif
> 
> imo they should implement that. This will be the next big thing ever since the "shooting through walls" thing in fps



I was think realistic Gore :  ) That is an awesome GIF though.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Oh yeah,sorry I miss read that..well I guess its not soo bad then,we will have to try being sneaky bastards even harder
> 
> 
> 
> thats well funny   specially the reaction of the guy on the left and then the look on the face of the guy on the right



I still remember when BC2 came out there was a huge push for getting tags in tpu. fun stuff.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I still remember when BC2 came out there was a huge push for getting tags in tpu. fun stuff.



Wow,if we compare our current BFBC2 signatures,you only have 2 hours more gameplay than me,but you are 3 lvls ahead.nice,thats 600.000 points if Im right?what am I doing wrong?I mean is this correct?If I want to play for lots of points I play one of my fav 1000 ticket servers,but even there it can take an hour and I earn up to 13.000 points.am I understanding something wrong?cos AFAIK you need 200.000 points to level up,in 3 lvl is therefore about 600.000,no way you can make that much in 2 hours of gameplay.can you please explain this to me a bit,Im little confused,thanks.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Wow,if we compare our current BFBC2 signatures,you only have 2 hours more gameplay than me,but you are 3 lvls ahead.nice,thats 600.000 points if Im right?what am I doing wrong?



spm is part of it, also, getting stars on weapons (my most used gun only has like 1200 kills, and I have at least one gold on everything)

all about playing with your squad (extra points) and pushing the front. jump on TS with us and your SPM will go up (although your K/D might suffer)


----------



## raptori (Jun 10, 2011)

do any one know if I can pre-order downloadable Limited edition from any site other than EA store ???


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> spm is part of it, also, getting stars on weapons (my most used gun only has like 1200 kills, and I have at least one gold on everything)
> 
> all about playing with your squad (extra points) and pushing the front. jump on TS with us and your SPM will go up (although your K/D might suffer)



Stars shouldnt be a problem,though I dont have gold on each weapon,I have 9 platinum weapons,thats not bad,I keep collecting those gold stars worth 5000 points and as soon as I reach platinum,I switch to a different weapon,Im nearly done with my 10th platinum.but you are right,my spm is probably average at most.my w/l ratio is not too good,cos all servers I play are full of players to whom teamplay doesnt say anything.I compared few times my squad score with other top layers here,mine is usually much lower.that proves my shitty servers.probably need to find a good teamplay server.As we spoke about many times before,I really really wish to play with TPU more ofthen,but the damn time difference simply doesnt allow me to.

EDIT:which site are you using for your stats?

EDIT2: sorry for discussing BFBC2 topics in BF3 thread,I kind of forgot where I was


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2011)

raptori said:


> do any one know if I can pre-order downloadable Limited edition from any site other than EA store ???



All pre-orders are the Limited Edition.  Several people here have ordered a downloadable copy from Direct2Drive.  I know they have a US and UK site.  I don't know if either site offers service to Iraq.

I personally expect Steam to come through some time before October, also.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2011)

This looks like an interesting post by zh1nt0 in the EA UK forums.
The version I see has lost some of it's original formatting, so it may be confuse the meaning a little (I guessed at some of it).  I will try to fix it up tonight.

*Edit:  this looks like the original source (not zh1nt0)*



> Daniel Matros wrote on 2011-06-10 @ 09:02 in the forums:
> Developer: DICE
> Publisher: EA
> Release Date: October 25, 2011
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> spm is part of it, also, getting stars on weapons (my most used gun only has like 1200 kills, and I have at least one gold on everything)
> 
> all about playing with your squad (extra points) and pushing the front. jump on TS with us and your SPM will go up (although your K/D might suffer)



I didn't really worry about weapon stars, just SPM and getting as many medals a round as I could.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't really worry about weapon stars, just SPM and getting as many medals a round as I could.



well you knife kittens in your sleep, so......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> well you knife kittens in your sleep, so......



You going to play again when BF3 comes out, been forever since I seen you on BC2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah you knifed him one too many times K... 

The poor guy is scarred for life.


----------



## Raijian (Jun 10, 2011)

How is this "pre-alpha" if it's being released in October?

Also, does TPU think I'll be able to run BF3 on Ultra at 50-60 FPS with my current setup? I'd probably get a nice heatsink for my CPU to bump it to 3.9ghz, and if I have to replace my video card I will.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I was wondering that too. But they can call it whatever they want. Some shit never ever leaves "beta".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Raijian said:


> How is this "pre-alpha" if it's being released in October?
> 
> Also, does TPU think I'll be able to run BF3 on Ultra at 50-60 FPS with my current setup? I'd probably get a nice heatsink for my CPU to bump it to 3.9ghz, and if I have to replace my video card I will.



I suspect you will be fine. Maybe have to turn down the AA but thats about it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Buy another 5870 if it doesn't run to your liking...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

Raijian said:


> How is this "pre-alpha" if it's being released in October?
> 
> Also, does TPU think I'll be able to run BF3 on Ultra at 50-60 FPS with my current setup? I'd probably get a nice heatsink for my CPU to bump it to 3.9ghz, and if I have to replace my video card I will.



bump the CPU to 4Ghz. as for the GPU -- the 5870 is still a solid performer. grab another one for crossfire or get a 6950 and flash/mod it to a 6970 and youre golden id say.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Probably but we *really* won't know until release, of course. As with any new game.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Must...resist...teh...urge...to...play...BC2...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Hell, I'm trying to get the urge back. Bored as hell of my plethora of games including BC2. October can't come soon enough.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

I've not played much of anything in the past few months; too busy with reviews. Doing OC testing right now on another, which is why I have the time to post so much this morn.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah overplaying, esp BC2, is one thing that got me here.


----------



## raptori (Jun 10, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> All pre-orders are the Limited Edition.  Several people here have ordered a downloadable copy from Direct2Drive.  I know they have a US and UK site.  I don't know if either site offers service to Iraq.
> 
> I personally expect Steam to come through some time before October, also.



D2D offering the non-Limited edition as far as I know, also is it true that I can't patch it (when there will be a patch) if its not opened to download (to Iraq) from EA store??


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2011)

raptori said:


> D2D offering the non-Limited edition as far as I know, also is it true that I can't patch it (when there will be a patch) if its not opened to download (to Iraq) from EA store??



All pre-orders will be the limited edition (get the Return to Karkand expansion, at no extra charge).  It doesn't matter if the site selling it labels it as the limited edition.  It is, because it is a pre-order.

Besides Steam, patches don't normally depend on the vendor you bought the game from.  They are typically freely available from multiple download locations, for free.

I also expect BF3 to continue the process started with BFBC2, where it checks for and downloads the latest patch from a public EA site (static.cdn.ea.com, not the EA store), when you start it up.


----------



## raptori (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks man and I'm quoting from the EA support chat "patchs for the downloadable games are region specific or related" that is what I understood from them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 11, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> well you knife kittens in your sleep, so......



eh more like kittensprinkles  
i still hear him in the next room bitchin about how BC2 is unfair and full of punks who "don't do their jobs"


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You going to play again when BF3 comes out, been forever since I seen you on BC2.



I still play like once in a blue moon.
maybe you just don't have me on ur friends list.


Can't wait for BF3!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I play odd hours, still got you on there.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys,I have a buyer for my MSI GTX 480,but just right now.I thought I would swap it for 580..but now I feel like its not needed,what do you think?would do it for BF3,but its due this fall anyway,3 - 4 months.and a finely OCed 480 is doing just as good as a 580.shall I rather invest into new SSD(the new Agility is pretty good) and power supply?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2011)

Are the maps going to be bigger. Anyone know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

a 580 is a good idea. Runs faster, cooler and is a little more energy efficient then the 480. on the other hand. a SSD for games or a boot drive is quite nice


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 12, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Are the maps going to be bigger. Anyone know



for 64p multiplayer?you bet they will!!well most of them I guess...if you just think that currently the biggest maps in BFBC2,Heavy Metal,Atacama Dessert,Harvest Day..they are well crowded when server full.with double of that amount of players,the maps simply must be bigger....seems like you are up to some sniping...?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

I cant stand heavy metal or harvest day maps. too many snipernoobs


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant stand heavy metal or harvest day maps. too many snipernoobs



harvest day is the best for roadkills. all those sniper noobs never see you coming (even if they do, it is too late)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant stand heavy metal or harvest day maps. too many snipernoobs



Heavy Metals issue is, it's a big map, but it's just long, it's wide, but the bases are all in a line, so anyone actually playing the game and going for flags isn't straying off too much. They need to have 4 - 5 flag maps that have staggered flags. Will be more entertaining for everyone.


----------



## caleb (Jun 12, 2011)

Dont wanna bring the other mw vs bf thread offtopic so Ill reply here.


1Kurgan1 said:


> Why are you commenting on this if you haven't looked at the ton of BF3 info out there? BF3 has some much more than BC2 it's unreal. Prone, Jets, 64 Player Servers, changed kits, ability to shoot out lights, completely reworked engine. They have changed more going from BC2 to BF3 than has cahnged from CoD 4 to CoD BO. (visit the BF3 clubhouse and check out Gullys posts)



I actually check it everyday. I also expected you would be the first person to reply to my BF3 scepticism as you're one of those that think BF3 will be some sort of revolution in shooters.  As much as I would also like it to be a revolutionary title , in the final gameplay its gonna be bc2 with Prone jets 64 players and kits which were already in BF2.  So far the ONLY three new things here is going to be loads of animation added that look extremely cool, the character movement and friends/clans/server list. From experience we all know the 3rd is a failure. The animation might be cool for a few good hours of gameplay and then its gonna be hiding wookies in the debris that cant be destroyed and the character movement which I think is the coolest thing about BF3 because it might finally add some realism to close combat fire fights. 
I'd rather be surprised on the positive than disappointed when I first play it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

caleb said:


> I actually check it everyday. I also expected you would be the first person to reply to my BF3 scepticism as you're one of those that think BF3 will be some sort of revolution in shooters.  As much as I would also like it to be a revolutionary title , in the final gameplay its gonna be bc2 with Prone jets 64 players and kits which were already in BF2.  So far the ONLY three new things here is going to be loads of animation added that look extremely cool, the character movement and friends/clans/server list. From experience we all know the 3rd is a failure. The animation might be cool for a few good hours of gameplay and then its gonna be hiding wookies in the debris that cant be destroyed and the character movement which I think is the coolest thing about BF3 because it might finally add some realism to close combat fire fights.
> I'd rather be surprised on the positive than disappointed when I first play it



I don't think it will be some sort of revolution, BC1 was, with the destructible environments on a large scale. BC2 just added to that as does BF3. Just BF3 adds a lot, your original comment was this.



caleb said:


> CODMW1 was fggz.
> I for one BF fan around here expect that BF3 will be the same game as BC2, the only change will be scale and a working friends list.



And right off the bat you said you expect it to be the same as BC2, to me that shows you haven't looked much at all into BF3, so I responded as I did, because the list of changes is quite large. You make it sound like BF3 is a rehash, and you throw doubling server size, jets, and prone in the "doesn't mean much at all bin". Those are huge changes, a lot different change than a new name and some new maps for 4 games in a row.

And you also seem to think that much better animations also mean nothing, might as well say the tons of new sound effect works also means nothing. I'm not sure exactly what to you would mean "new content", but you just shot down a bunch of massive changes as meaning absolutely nothing. If your trying to shoot down a bunch of amazing additions just so you can be surprised when you start, you are just looking to shoot holes through any great changes, and there really is no point in talking, as you just want to make everything sound bad.

I'm not sure what you want to see changed about the game, larger maps, better sound effects, new animations, double server size, prone, better graphics, lots of engine work, better lighting, able to shoot out lights, better kit tweaking. There isn't much else they can really change, unless you feel a new name would be better, otherwise, looking at it, thats almost all aspects of the game with a lot of work put into them. But as you would put it "those are the *ONLY* changes", as if those changes are minuscule. I'm sorry, but I just have to disagree completely.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2011)

Rado D said:


> for 64p multiplayer?you bet they will!!well most of them I guess...if you just think that currently the biggest maps in BFBC2,Heavy Metal,Atacama Dessert,Harvest Day..they are well crowded when server full.with double of that amount of players,the maps simply must be bigger....seems like you are up to some sniping...?



Negative. Just hate the small maps when people spawn camp. And I like more options when approaching an objective. I never snipe


----------



## caleb (Jun 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure what you want to see changed about the game, larger maps, better sound effects, new animations, double server size, prone, better graphics, lots of engine work, better lighting, able to shoot out lights, better kit tweaking



Come on man prone,large maps,jets already been there in BF2. The fact that they remake BC2 into full BF doesn't mean jets become something NEW. You could say "hey they improved the new COD they added dedicated server,how leet is that!" cause it wasn't a feature in MW2 but was in MW1. For me animation is boring and reminds me of how primitive gaming still is. A real revolution would be if they put all that Mirror Edge dynamic physics and show me how a building can be torn down with a different animation of it each time it happens. I agree there are a few cool things about BF3 but its far from revolutionary shooter.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 12, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Negative. Just hate the small maps when people spawn camp. And I like more options when approaching an objective. I never snipe



No probs,I didnt mean it seriously bro 
same here,I dislike the smallest maps,simply because when server full and crowded,with all the noobs hiding in the remains of colapsed buildings and its just too much people shooting on that small area of the map.sometimes you dont even have time to make a step when you spawn and someone shoot you in the back..I "love" those moments when you are spawn killed 4 times in a row.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

caleb said:


> Come on man prone,large maps,jets already been there in BF2. The fact that they remake BC2 into full BF doesn't mean jets become something NEW. You could say "hey they improved the new COD they added dedicated server,how leet is that!" cause it wasn't a feature in MW2 but was in MW1. For me animation is boring and reminds me of how primitive gaming still is. A real revolution would be if they put all that Mirror Edge dynamic physics and show me how a building can be torn down with a different animation of it each time it happens. I agree there are a few cool things about BF3 but its far from revolutionary shooter.



Large maps were also in 1942, so why have that on the list for BF2? Just because a game before had it, doesn't mean a game from a completely different generation of gaming adding it should be discounted. Proof of that is Old Karkand vs New Karkand. Look at the massive differences, the massive maps with the sheer amount of beautiful objects to take cover behind. The large maps that you can actually use Jets to drop buildings, don't glass half full me here, it's going to be epic, far more so than BF2 was.

And no you couldn't say they added dedicated servers. Because BF2 isn't even remotely close to the same engine that BC2 is on, so stop comparing them and expecting all of that old stuff to be in their first next gen title for PC. MW1 and MW2 were on the same engine, and they went backwards and took away features that the previous game on the same engine had. So if thats a gain in your book, then let them take away Destruction of buildings in BF3, then give it back to us, thats a huge gain.

I once again have to say, like I originally thought, you have no looked into this title as much as you think or state you have. Because your example of seeing buildings fall in different ways, is exactly what it happening. In BC2 when you hit a building with a rocket, it shoots out a bunch of smoke and some bricks. In Bf3 when you do, the outer edges of the building will actually snap off and fall. The E3 multiplayer video actually showed the outside wall of a building crushing a player at the end (he died). One of the earlier videos showed the outside of a building snap off, and the outside wall took a about 10ft chunk of the inner floor with it, imagine if you were standing on that floor, what it would feel like to just be propelled out of a building. 

And as I said in my previous post, I never said BF3 will be revolutionary, I said BC1 was because no FPS had destruction like that before. So I'm not sure why you ended you post once again saying it won't be revolutionary. But that doesn't mean BF3 isn't bringing a ton of new content to the playing field. I mean if BF2 had big maps and jets, then nothing ever will impress you, they now have to add Space Ships and the ability to exit the atmosphere? There nots much bigger or badder than a single soldier can operate than a Jet realistically, so I'm not sure what else it is that you are looking for.

I think you need to comb through the thread and get up to date on the E3 videos and info like I originally suggested. The ability to shoot out the lights in your surroundings is massive for combat, and the improved destruction is amazing, both huge game changers that you probably haven't seen. I don't mind arguing informed opinion against informed opinion, but it gets me when people without all of the info argue against products.


----------



## caleb (Jun 12, 2011)

I've seen all the vids you mention. I strongly suggest you go check out what is the major difference between animation and dynamic physics. I hoped for a revolutionary shooter that is packet with that sorta stuff so that I may finally shoot somebody in his head through a wall with my sniper rifle. This is just eye candy explosive initiated animations.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://kotaku.com/5811215/embattlefield-3-reaches-out-to-4chan-withdinosaurs

Check this out. BF3 with dinosaurs!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 13, 2011)

caleb said:


> I've seen all the vids you mention. I strongly suggest you go check out what is the major difference between animation and dynamic physics. I hoped for a revolutionary shooter that is packet with that sorta stuff so that I may finally shoot somebody in his head through a wall with my sniper rifle. This is just eye candy explosive initiated animations.



I strongly suggestion you check the difference between cloth physics and building destruction physics, to compare Mirror's Edge just doesn't work. If you are looking for a revolutionary game, look to a genre defining game, not to a game set in a genre that is based mostly on realism. We expect big maps, jets, guns, because the genre is limited but real life. I don't know why you are set on a revolutionary title, you keep saying it. No one has said this title will be that, awesome is what it will be, bringing a lot of new things to the field. As far as eye candy, thats what the cloth / glass physics are in Mirrors Edge, just merely for looks.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 13, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog post:  Physical Warfare Pack and Back to Karkand questions answered



> by HBrun
> Posted : Jun 13, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> *Q: Is the Physical Warfare Pack available in all regions, or just in the UK?*
> ...




Most likely this post was prompted by a boycott campaign being organized by the reddit site, to protest exclusives like the Physical Warefare pack.

==================================================

GamereactorTV - Battlefield 3 singleplayer interview STHLM

on Youtube

The most info I've heard on the co-op campaign at ~ 6:23...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog post:  Physical Warfare Pack and Back to Karkand questions answered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GULLY

if i Pre-ordered the game BEFORE you made this post. do i still get the physical warefare pack?!


just to add



> If you pre-order your game through these channels and physically walk in to the shop to collect your game on launch day you will be rewarded with an array of new weapons unavailable to players who have pre-orders through digital download game suppliers and the like



Im not downloading the game. im being sent a HARDCOPY


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> GULLY
> 
> if i Pre-ordered the game BEFORE you made this post. do i still get the physical warefare pack?!
> 
> ...



I dunno.  That would be up to GAME/GameStation.  You would need to contact them and ask what their policy is.
You can always cancel and re-order it, right?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Whats this Physical Warfare pack?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats this Physical Warfare pack?



Its when the condom breaks and she hasn't shaved in a while.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats this Physical Warfare pack?



See post #999 in this thread.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting, is that going to be like some of the unlock for BC2 where it unlocked them early, but still later everyone would get them? Or are those specific to that pack?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, is that going to be like some of the unlock for BC2 where it unlocked them early, but still later everyone would get them? Or are those specific to that pack?




Supposedly the Type 88 light machine gun with bipod, SKS sniper rifle flash suppressor, and  armor-piercing flechette ammo for the DAO-12 shotgun are forever exclusive.  Unless you buy it from a selected vendor, you can never get them.  The DAO shotgun itself is just an early unlock.

Forever exclusive if you buy from a certain vendor is why people are up in arms.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting, I'm surprised the flash suppressor would be in that list. There will be other LMG's, other Shottys (thought wouldnt make sense for the DAO to be the only one able to use that ammo), but flash supressors, I would assume there is only 1. So that completely changes that kit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2011)

In typical self-interested human fashion I am going to admit that I don't give a crap cuz I pre ordered!


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2011)

this game can't come out fast enough


----------



## reverze (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/

does this limited edition have everyting? i mean no need for buying DLCs after that right?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

lemode said:


> this game can't come out fast enough



Just don't play 5000 hours in 2 weeks this time  Had some good times when you were playing, will be nice to see you back on the battlefield.


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just don't play 5000 hours in 2 weeks this time  Had some good times when you were playing, will be nice to see you back on the battlefield.



Haha…no promises. I’m sure it’s inevitable that I’ll burn myself out again. Happens a lot faster when I play FPSs over MMOs…because I have almost triple my play time in Rift over what I did in Bad Co. 2. However, this game will be transitional to SW:TOR so it will become 100% casual game play once that game is released.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 14, 2011)

reverze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/
> 
> does this limited edition have everyting? i mean no need for buying DLCs after that right?



You will definately get the Return to Karkand DLC.  No word on any other bonus' (like the Physical Warfare Pack) you might ordering from elsewhere.
At this point, we don't know what encompasses "everything" that they might be giving away at this vendor, or another.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2011)

Mod Support and DICE – Setting a Myth Straight



Spoiler



May 11 2011 10:06 PM | cyclosarin  in Battlefield 3 
 Many fans in the Battlefield community of late have been upset about what appears to be DICE walking away from their historic support of modifications. I, as someone who has been in the Battlefield modding community since October 2002, and have seen it all, would like to set a few things straight. I would also like to present what I think the community should be asking for, instead of what they have been demanding.

Much of the community talkback has revolved around two things: decrying DICEs walking away from their ‘roots’ by not supporting mods the way they used to, and a demand for an editor. This line of conversation ignores what those of us around at the beginning know: DICE mod support has always been sketchy at best, and the release of an editor with Battlefield 2 was an exception, not a rule.

DICEs first official map editor was the editor they released for BF1942, called BattleCraft. But BattleCraft was actually a community map editor, being worked on by a community member during a time when we had no tools at all. DICE hired the person making BattleCraft early in its development and we didn’t hear anything of it until late in BF1942’s life cycle. This was a time when anything we had was software intended for other uses (like Daylon Leveller) or made by the community, like the RFA Extractor without which we could not have done anything.

The editor which made modding for BF1942 easier and to which many BF1942 mods owed their life was called Editor42. It was superior to what ended up being BattleCraft in every way, it came out early, and most of all – it had nothing to do with DICE. It was made by a French Canadian named CoinCoin, and beta tested by another community member, named AudioGod, and myself (then known as Augustus). Editor42 was so good in fact, CoinCoin changed the license terms to say commercial use required payment, due to suspicions he had that EA and DICE were using it themselves (based upon approaches EA had made to him to offer ‘helpful advice’). Editor42 was always the preferred editor in the community, even after BattleCraft was released.

None of the most important tools had anything to do with DICE. Battlefield modding started out with people making maps entirely using notepad for object placement and 3dsMax for terrain texturing (and most other tasks, thanks to RexMan, later a Desert Combat developer).

By and large, DICEs mod tools had come out long after the community had already worked everything out for themselves, and had made software and 3dsMax scripts to do it all (DICEs Mod Tool download was actually a collection of MaxScripts made by RexMan, repackaged). DICE also consistently underestimated what the community was capable of; never believing the community could make a working helicopter with the existing code. This trait is still evident today with their patronising claims they can’t release their Frostbite 2 editor because their engine is too complicated for us.

Criticising DICE for not releasing mod tools ignores the history of Battlefield modding, which is a history of doing it ourselves, with only a little help from them. That is after all, the spirit of modding. What we should be campaigning for are two simple things: a custom game menu item so that mods can actually be used (no one seems to have even bothered asking for this!), and some kind of extractor tool to enable us to decompile their files. From there, we can do the rest. Our community is chock full of smart people who love the challenge, and if BF3 is as big a game as we hope it will be, there will be even more of them. 

So get the word out – stop whingeing and ask for something DICE might actually see as a small thing that won’t cost them anything to give us. We’ll do the rest.



guardian.co.uk - Frank Gibeau interview Part 1, Part 2.



Spoiler



BF3 (Frostbite 2) related Excerpts:



> *Is the move to fewer game engines about freeing up studios and allowing them to concentrate on creativity?*To a degree. With Frostbite, we've built a technology that works across genres. I don't want engineers, artists and designers to be fighting their tools, I want them creating great gameplay experiences. That was definitely a conscious decision – we've got to get out of fighting all these engines, because I can't even move an artist from one game to another. The beauty of Frostbite is, the spectacular piece of technology that you see in Battlefield 3 and Need for Speed: The Run is just the tip of the iceberg –* we'll be taking that tech across more genres to help us do great things in the future.*





> *Last year, you were pitching Medal of Honor against Call of Duty – that possibly didn't work quite as well as you'd hoped. What did you learn from that?*We learned that it's a tough category. We also learned that Medal of Honor did sell well, we were proud of it, but we wished it had done better from a quality standpoint. The key learning was, we wanted to get on to a common technology – the Medal of Honor and Battlefield teams are now operating in the same group together so they can share tools, technologies, innovations, without feeling like the same games.
> 
> Battlefield and Medal of Honor will be part of a rotation that we go after the shooter category with, and this year, with Battlefield 3, I think we have a generational breakthrough in terms of technology. We have a team that's been together for ten years. The Medal of Honor team was fairly new, they were using middleware and software that had already been out there, so… They're a great team, and we're going to continue to invest in them, but we're going to approach it slightly differently than we did before.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2011)

Beginning to be concerned about BF3 on Steam.    Many folks up in arms today about Crysis 2 disappearing from Steam, being listed as an Origin digital exclusive.  There were still 50 EA games listed on Steam last night, when I checked.

We need to get a statement from EA re: BF3 soon.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2011)

I was a bit surprised when they announced the October 25th release date for Battlefield 3 at E3, then never qualified it for Europe.  Well, they are letting the European retailers break the news to their customers.
Retailers (at least UK ones) are notifiying their Battlefield 3 pre-order customers that the game will be released on October 28th...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2011)

Origin will suck just like EA... I really want BF3 on steam..

I have an EA account somewhere with all the BF addons for every pc bf game... The only BF game i don't own is BC, only because it's console only.. I did play it thou on xbox.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - The Honest Verdict - Hands On Recap Part 2 from E3 2011


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Gully any word on the Physical Pack per store? If its not on steam I wanna get it from a brick and mortar.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 - The Honest Verdict - Hands On Recap Part 2 from E3 2011



that was good. nice to see some people talk intelligently and systematically about the demo.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gully any word on the Physical Pack per store? If its not on steam I wanna get it from a brick and mortar.



This is all I saw today:

twitter.com/TanteEmma: "New Pre-Order features revealed. Dog Tag and Specact kits at different retailers. t.co/WhptlmB t.co/eWPjqCr #bf3"

No comprehensive list.  If Origin becomes the only place to get the digital version, all of these pre-order bonus' will be for different B&M places.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> This is all I saw today:
> 
> twitter.com/TanteEmma: "New Pre-Order features revealed. Dog Tag and Specact kits at different retailers. t.co/WhptlmB t.co/eWPjqCr #bf3"
> 
> No comprehensive list.  If Origin becomes the only place to get the digital version, all of these pre-order bonus' will be for different B&M places.



I dont mind. I just wish they would give us a list.

Gamestop: Gives this.
Toys R Us: Gives this.

Ya know what I mean?


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dont mind. I just wish they would give us a list.
> 
> Gamestop: Gives this.
> Toys R Us: Gives this.
> ...



I am slightly disturbed that Toys R Us would sell an M rated game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm hoping they allow us to buy these special things. I like my Specact kit in BC2 and would love to have that again. But I want to see the customized dog tags, because if the special ones are sexy, I'd like those too, I knife a lot so customized dog tags sound awesome.



Black Haru said:


> I am slightly disturbed that Toys R Us would sell an M rated game.



Whys that? It is mostly a toy store, but they do sell things for adults, they would ask for ID either way.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't see the detail at the link, but this source has been reliable in the past...

twitter.com/Blond3r: "Awesome #Battlefield3 news: And I'm singing: 'He's coming home.. he's coming home.. I still don't believe it, but he's coming home!'  #BF3"

twitter.com/Blond3r: ""Okok... I stop singing and just make it short: 'The #Commander will be back!'  t.co/ykkJwDj #Battlefield3 #BF3

*Edit:  I believe they totally misinterpreted the answer they got on this one.  Here is his source (Google translated): gameswelt.de.  It looks to me like they were told "we are trying to push down the previous commander caapabilities to the soldiers on the field".  What do you think? *

==================================================

Addressing no specific person nor topic, draw your own conclusions...

twitter.com/L_Twin: "Hold fast people, clarifications are coming from us. Will be posted on the blog probably tomorrow"


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm hoping they allow us to buy these special things. I like my Specact kit in BC2 and would love to have that again. But I want to see the customized dog tags, because if the special ones are sexy, I'd like those too, I knife a lot so customized dog tags sound awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Whys that? It is mostly a toy store, but they do sell things for adults, they would ask for ID either way.



its not a logical thought. just struck me as odd is all.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 15, 2011)

It's all about the Benjamins.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn, it's probably not going to be on Steam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Damn, it's probably not going to be on Steam.



At this point I doubt it. Thats why I am waiting to hear on the pre-purchases packs from brick and mortar stores. I don't want digital from EA.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At this point I doubt it. Thats why I am waiting to hear on the pre-purchases packs from brick and mortar stores. I don't want digital from EA.



I'll be doing the same thing, lets hope each retailer gives us some good stuff packed in.

This also means that i'll have to find a spare IDE cable for my crappy CD drive.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2011)

gamereactorTV - Lars Gustavsson - Multiplayer Interview

gamereactorTV - Patrick Soderlund Interview

New Battlefield Blog post:  Late Night



> BY: Highwind55
> POSTED : Jun 15, 2011, 09:11PM
> 
> Last week at E3 was amazing for Battlefield 3, but there was one question that stood out from the rest of the pack: When do we get to see Battlefield 3 on consoles? Well, you may want to pay attention to this next bit...
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's all about the Benjamins.



And here I thought it was all about the Pentiums.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 16, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'll be doing the same thing, lets hope each retailer gives us some good stuff packed in.
> 
> This also means that I'll have to find a spare IDE cable for my crappy CD drive.


I have a couple dozen buried around :  ) I'm sure it shouldn't be that hard right ?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 16, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Physical Warfare Pack available to all Battlefield 3 players later this year



> BY: HBrun
> POSTED : Jun 16, 2011, 01:28PM
> 
> _A point of clarification for all of our Battlefield fans. We will unlock the contents of the Physical Warfare Pack to all Battlefield 3 players later this year – for free. Read on for more details on this and Back to Karkand._
> ...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2011)

At one point i was thinking about getting this game on PS3.



boise49ers said:


> I have a couple dozen buried around :  ) I'm sure it shouldn't be that hard right ?



I know i have a few of them, they're just not organized or in one specific place sadly.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 17, 2011)

When I pre-order Battlefield 3, it is not because I believe in DICE. They will forever have my hatred for lying to my face and then ignoring me. When I pre-order it will be because I like Battlefield despite them.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> When I pre-order Battlefield 3, it is not because I believe in DICE. They will forever have my hatred for lying to my face and then ignoring me. When I pre-order it will be because I like Battlefield despite them.



What did Dice do wrong?

I still haven't preordered BF3 yet, but i will eventually because love both Dice and their games personally.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 17, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> What did Dice do wrong?
> 
> I still haven't preordered BF3 yet, but i will eventually because love both Dice and their games personally.



I need to stop joking about that.  I have nothing against Dice or EA. Like any company I follow due to using a product from them, there have been decisions I thought were kinda "Why would you do that?"

The issue I joke about was a contest their UK PR guy had going a while back. If you were the first ten people to stab him in Bad Company 2 and prove it on their forums, he was suppose to send you a real dog tag. I was the 3rd and they never sent me anything. Never got contacted and literally any contact with them to inquire about it is meet with harshly being ignored.

I let it go a while back, but its fun to randomly bring it up like I hold a grudge cause its funny to me.

So nothing against EA or DICE.  I might have to tighten that guy up if I catch him in a bar if I go to the UK though.....on principle.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/dont...lusive-title-2


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2011)

why are you guys complaining still about this anti steam stuff from EA? Just buy a physical copy. I dont see the problem. 

On a side note, did anyone watch the late night with Jimmy Fallon BF3 thing? It was PS3 gameplay. The PC definitely looks better thats for sure.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 17, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> why are you guys complaining still about this anti steam stuff from EA? Just buy a physical copy. I dont see the problem.
> 
> On a side note, did anyone watch the late night with Jimmy Fallon BF3 thing? It was PS3 gameplay. The PC definitely looks better thats for sure.



Well maybe ppl don't want the physical copy, like me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Well maybe ppl don't want the physical copy, like me.



what's to not want about it? its the same game. You can't take 5 seconds to plop a disk into a tray and play it? personally since BF3 is going to be such a bad ass game id rather have a physical copy, instead of it being tied to a digital distributer.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 17, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> why are you guys complaining still about this anti steam stuff from EA? Just buy a physical copy. I dont see the problem.



If the physical copy requires you to install Origins on your machine, I don't see how that solves the problem. The issue isn't that BF3 is going to be released on Origins, but rather that is appears it is only going to be released via Origins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what's to not want about it? its the same game. You can't take 5 seconds to plop a disk into a tray and play it? personally since BF3 is going to be such a bad ass game id rather have a physical copy, instead of it being tied to a digital distributer.



My 2.5 year old son devours any cd he can get his hands on. I would much rather have all of my games digital for fear of them being destroyed. He's a good kid, but he likes to help me with computers and cars, so when he sees cd's laying around he tried to help out (and it usually doesn't help), or he gets distracted by shinies and runs it through all the dirt on the floor.

And since I have over 150 games through Steam, I would just rather have it their for simplicity.


----------



## caleb (Jun 17, 2011)

I understand Steam if comfy and all but generally monopoly is never good on the long run. Imagine it may end up like with windows. Firsts its all nice and full of features and after a few years you can't play your games on any diffrent OS.

I personally like steam for its features and hate them for pricing politics. Games are mostly more expensive than their hard copy's. I don't know if its still true with 1$=1Euro at steam but it was extremely annoying.

I'm 100% sure Origin will allow you to DL the game if you have a legit hard copy. EA wants to compete with Steam not prison you with BF3 with it. Even if it wont you can always get an ISO image off net and use it with your legit key. I did that with most games cause I hated the Polish language versions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> If the physical copy requires you to install Origins on your machine, I don't see how that solves the problem.



This is my fear. I don't wanna be a beta tester for yet another digital manager app.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2011)

caleb said:


> I personally like steam for its features and hate them for pricing politics. Games are mostly more expensive than their hard copy's. I don't know if its still true with 1$=1Euro at steam but it was extremely annoying.



Maybe in Europe thats true, but almost any new release is 10% off for games, and older titles being massively discounted, it's almost always cheaper for me to use Steam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe in Europe thats true, but almost any new release is 10% off for games, and older titles being massively discounted, it's almost always cheaper for me to use Steam.



Yup. Steam is a g-d sent for me. I have two small children and a cat that all seem to have a GPS guiding them to my expensive positions. Once they arrive it apparently tells them to play with the positions (lay on them if its the cat) and later destroy them.

I think its called the "Bust your dads stuff up GPS: By TomTom"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn you got kids *too*?

lol


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 17, 2011)

10 new images.

==================================================

Battlefield 3 PS3 version on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon.

==================================================


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 17, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> 10 new images.
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> ...



Wow...those images are AMAZING. For a moment I thought it was a real person on a green screen.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2011)

"Why would anyone expect that console would look the same as PC? if that was the case we would have failed with the PC version."

Oh yeah, take my money. Take it NOW!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> "Why would anyone expect that console would look the same as PC? if that was the case we would have failed with the PC version."



That's exactly what i wish to hear from all devs developing multiplatform games, im very glad DICE actually gets what the PC community wants and is willing to utilize the hardware that's in our systems.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 17, 2011)

+4 Intelligence to DICE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> "Why would anyone expect that console would look the same as PC? if that was the case we would have failed with the PC version."
> 
> Oh yeah, take my money. Take it NOW!





CDdude55 said:


> That's exactly what i wish to hear from all devs developing multiplatform games, im very glad DICE actually gets what the PC community wants and is willing to utilize the hardware that's in our systems.




hardly suprising after weve been stuck with console ports for so long. people just get used to seeing games being exactly the same for pc as it is for consoles.

Im glad DICE are changing it up, its about time PC got something first rather then last.

Now all we need are more PC exclusives


----------



## Wyverex (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Now all we need are more PC exclusives


I don't mind not having PC exclusives with "ports" like BF3 




Wrigleyvillain said:


> "Why would anyone expect that console would look the same as PC? if that was the case we would have failed with the PC version."
> 
> Oh yeah, take my money. Take it NOW!


This put a big smile on my face. Thanks


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 17, 2011)

Planet Battlefield E3 Hands-on Write-up



Spoiler



Battlefield 3 @ E3 2011
Written by: Scott Dupler

We trekked up to E3 in Los Angeles for one thing. To get our hands on Battlefield 3. We were hoping to hear some mention of anything Battlefield related at the 3 main press events (Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft) and were a little bit disappointed, but we knew the EA press conference would fill our hunger for Battlefield 3. Sony announced a Playstation 3 exclusive for Battlefield 3, which will include Battlefield 1943 on the same disk. At Nintendo, EA CEO John Riccitiello came on stage and hinted that Battlefield is a possibility on the new Wii U. His exact words were "imagine a shooter like Battlefield with jaw dropping graphics and smooth character animations on the Frostbite engine brought to you on a Nintendo system, that breakthrough controller". A very careful choice of wording that doesn't confirm or deny Battlefield 3 coming to Wii U, but it definitely sounds like it could be a possibility.

*Briefing*
The actual E3 show floor opened at noon on Tuesday and hours before that people lined up to get in. The EA booth was the first thing you saw when entering the South Hall. The line to play Battlefield 3 wrapped around the EA booth with hundreds of people in line. Luckily we had an appointment at noon and after talking to some EA people were put into the Battlefield 3 VIP line to be the first group in. While waiting in line an EA rep asked for our names so they could engrave our names onto BF3 dog tags. We were then ushered into a small air conditioned room where a large TV with the Battlefield 3 logo was displayed. Alongside was Battlefield 3 Lead Multiplayer Designer, Lars Gustafsson who has been with DICE for over 12 years. Lars talked about the Frostbite engine and the different gamemodes they plan to offer such as single player, multiplayer and co-op. The single player was shown at the EA press conference in the form of the tank mission which takes place in the deserts outside of Tehran.

At the EA booth, we played multiplayer rush gamemode on a map called Operation Metro based in the heart of Paris where we played as the U.S. Marines taking on the Russian forces. Operation Metro is an infantry focused, urban environment, close combat map. Russian forces have taken over the city and are headquartered at the stock exchange. U.S Marine forces start from the west taking out the heavy anti-air stations setup throughout the park. In addition to conquest and rush gamemodes, team deathmatch was also announced. Lars then touched on the newly announced Battle Log, a social Battlefield experience that ties everything together. Although that was all that was said about Battle Log.

Lars then explained the 4 classes in Battlefield starting with assault. The assault class is now equipped with medic capabilities for healing and reviving. Second is engineer which has anti-vehicle abilities and repair abilities. Next is the support solider whose responsibility is to lay down fire. Lastly is the recon class who has the responsibility of supplying intel on the battlefield. It wouldn't be a Battlefield game without unlocks and as Lars explained, Battlefield 3 will have more unlocks and upgrades than any other Battlefield game. Primary weapons in Battlefield 3 have three customization slots which include add-ons such as silencers and flashlights. The support class now has a bi-pod that can be placed on any surface to provide more accuracy and to enable the player to use a new support only ability called Suppression. When your bipod is deployed, all the bullets you fire at an enemy affect them regardless if you hit them or not. Bullets that get close enough to an enemy will start to reduce their combat efficiency. Your squad can then flank the enemy and you will receive a Suppression bonus.

Vehicles are of course another important part of Battlefield games and as we know jets will indeed be making a comeback. You will be able to fight with boats, tanks, jets and helicopters. In Operation Metro the only vehicle we were allowed to play with was the LAV-25 (Light Armor Vehicle). Vehicles in Battlefield 3 have two new features. First is they now have regenerating armor. If it goes down below a certain threshold your vehicle will be disabled (you will see sparks) and not being able to move, although the turret can still move. Vehicles as well as soldiers are now fully customizable. In the demo, the LAV-25 has the main gun, an added a coax cannon to take out infantry and added thermal vision.

Since Battlefield 2142, players have received dog tags in return for humiliating a player by knifing them. Battlefield 3 is no different, except they are now fully customizable. As you play you will unlock more ways to upgrade and customize your dog tag. Dog tags are now dynamically upgraded, so the example used was if you choose to display you are a kick ass pilot, your dog tag will now be updated with your latest stats. New to this system is that dog tags can only be stolen by a knife to the back. The animation system for knifing is more dramatic and spectacular that before.

*Hands-On*
The briefing with Lars ended and we then moved to the next room where each of us sat down at one of 16 Alienware computers (specs not revealed) pimped out with custom Battlefield 3 A40 headsets and Razer keyboard and mice. Every station had a clearly marked yellow triangle with a construction worker with the text "Pre-Alpha" on it. The first thing you notice is the spawn screen has been completely redone. It looks a lot more simple and kit load outs are now at the bottom indicated by four icons. Weapon load outs are to the right of the kit select, but it didn't appear as if we could experiment with these. In the briefing they did say they had unlocked everything and preselected our loadouts.

The class I play the most is assault, so I selected assault which is the first class and is indicted with a medic style cross. Controls are as you would expect with 1 being your primary weapon, 2 - secondary weapon (pistol), 3 - med pack, 4 - shock paddles. The much asked for prone is back which can be toggled by hitting Z. Crouch is X and sprint / hold breath is the shift key. Quick knife is F, and flashlight was set to L. Q will spot enemies just like Bad Company 2. The ability to toggle between firing modes automatic, semi-automatic, and single shot is available in most weapons. There was no commo rose, and this is one of those things EA and DICE aren't talking about yet probably because they haven't decided on it fully.

Running around and shooting people was remarkably smooth for a pre-alpha game. We had 16 players at E3 vs 16 QA players, so this wasn't just some local LAN game. Speaking of LAN, I was told there would be no LAN support. Other features I noticed are obviously you can see your feet and when you go to jump over something it goes into this parkour type animation. The squad leader is marked with a star and if I remember correctly you can only spawn on them. Flash lights now have a new purpose besides lighting up dark areas. Whether you are in broad daylight or a dark tunnel you can turn on your flashlight and blind enemies. In the few times this happened while playing I noticed a halo around an enemy, making it difficult to know where to shoot. The knifing system in Battlefield 3 has also changed dramatically. The knife is more like a switchblade that your solider can flip out. Quick knifing an enemy from behind will initiate an animation where you grab the enemies head and slit their throat. This might not have been the only animation, but one of many. EA had also told us that knifing from the front is possible, but not an instant kill. I was also told you can pull out the knife (possibly the #5 slot) and not have to use quick knife.

As far as points go here's how it goes: 100 points for killing someone, 10 points extra for a headshot, suppress bonus is 10, kill assist is 50 points, m-com arm is 100 points 100 points for reviving. The reviving system has also been tweaked and DICE have solved the problem of being rived countless times in the middle of enemy fire only to be killed and revived again. You can opt out of being rived by holding E to die or space bar to accept being revived. The shock paddles are no longer a one click instant shock revive. You now have to hold the mouse button down to charge the paddles in order to revive fallen teammates.

I didn't spend too much time with the support class, but I did check out the bi-pod just see what it looked like. The bi-pod deploys when you go prone, and apparently you can mount it on anything zooming in, but I didn't have time to test this. I didn't experience the new suppression system, but from I was told it creates a blur around the edges of your screen.

In the 20-30 minutes I had with Battlefield 3 it was a lot of fun. There are some elements from Battlefield: Bad Company 2, but that's fine. The game itself still has many new improvements and features that will please old and new fans. Of course this is still pre-alpha so things can always change, but this already great game can only get better. The graphics look amazing and lighting is unlike any Battlefield game we have seen. Like many others, I wish I could have had more time to get a feel for the game. That September beta can't come soon enough!



==================================================

*Not a real product

==================================================

The Gadget Show: E3 2011: Battlefield - Lars Gustavsson interview

==================================================


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> +4 Intelligence to DICE



+6 Vitality to DICE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> I don't mind not having PC exclusives with "ports" like BF3



not a port

Consoles get Xbox/PS3 exclusive games all the time. Why cant we have the same thing? If they bothered to make games properly and not give us utter shite games like MW2, MW3 and black ops then I'd happily pay a little bit extra for them.

we need something to draw in the crowds to the platform. Making PC games 100x better then their console iterations is a good start, and thats how everyone started at first. then they got incredibly fucking lazy and decided it took too much time and effort. to make 2 different versions for the same game, but yet saw fit to hike the prices up and charge us more for something they are putting less effort into create.

If they made some good titles 'pc only' im sure people might get curious and be drawn into the pc gaming platform. Pc's are so much more powerful then consoles but yet the developers deny the PC gaming community their right to shine. and lump us with the rest of the shit in the console pile. hopefully, by EA making BF3 a proper game for PC that didnt start life on the drawing board as 'console first' will start a snowball effect with the other studios and mark a turning point in the industry where developers went back to their roots and made quality games.

as i said before. I dont mind paying a little extra for a game if they really put time and effort into making better then their the console variants.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe this was already posted or discussed as it follows from the PS3 footage from Jimmy Fallon (and there really shouldn't be _any_ surprise) but BF3 will run at 720P and 30 FPS on consoles. 

Subjecting oneself to this utterly subpar experience is akin to going to 31 Flavors and having a single scoop of vanilla in a plastic dish. Without a spoon.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Maybe this was already posted or discussed as it follows from the PS3 footage from Jimmy Fallon (and there really shouldn't be _any_ surprise) but BF3 will run at 720P and 30 FPS on consoles.
> 
> Subjecting oneself to this utterly subpar experience is akin to going to 31 Flavors and having a single scoop of vanilla in a plastic dish. Without a spoon.


 No shit !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well it seems G4 sees eye to eye with us and found BF3 as the Best Shooter of E3 2011.

http://www.g4tv.com/videos/53809/best-shooter-e3-2011/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> No shit !



Look, obviously not everyone has the time and money for high end, trouble-free PC gaming but c'mon. It just really makes no sense to try and play this game on a 5+ year old Xbox. Yet millions will and complain about it to boot as they have already begun to do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well it seems G4 sees eye to eye with us and found BF3 as the Best Shooter of E3 2011.
> 
> http://www.g4tv.com/videos/53809/best-shooter-e3-2011/



Thats gonna rip the heart out of some CoD fanboys.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes it will, also don't forget to vote for Gamespots Readers Choice Awards!

http://e3.gamespot.com/special-feature/best-of-e3-2011/game-of-the-show/index.html?page=1

So far here are the results, looks like a slaughtering (and by the fans at that)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2011)

Voted


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't help but notice Gamespots addiction to Hitman Absolution across their awards categories. Hitman taking Editor's choice over BF3...I'm astonished by that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 22, 2011)

I know this is an early request, but what do you guys think about someone in the club house do a live feed of the early access demo/beta? Just a thought.. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 22, 2011)

Sure! Just send me the beta!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I can't help but notice Gamespots addiction to Hitman Absolution across their awards categories. Hitman taking Editor's choice over BF3...I'm astonished by that.





> Gerstmann was dismissed from his position at GameSpot as Editorial Director on November 28, 2007. Immediately after his termination, rumors circulated proclaiming his dismissal was a result of external pressure from Eidos Interactive the publisher of Kane & Lynch: Dead Men which Gerstmann had previously given a Fair rating, which is relatively undesirable, along with critique. This was at a time when Eidos had been putting heavy advertising money into GameSpot, going as far as transforming the entire website to use a Kane & Lynch theme and background instead of the regular GameSpot layout, regardless of which game or page viewers were seeing. Both GameSpot and parent company CNET stated that his dismissal was unrelated to the negative review, but have never cited any reason why his termination was deserved.



what else does Eidos publish? oh yeah Hitman: Absolution.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what else does Eidos publish? oh yeah Hitman: Absolution.



sounds like a conspiracy, better get my hat on


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what else does Eidos publish? oh yeah Hitman: Absolution.



LOL Politics in games. Ya know when I was a kid reading how great Robocop or Festers Quest was for the NES in Nintendo Power I would have never thought it was a lie. 



cheesy999 said:


> sounds like a conspiracy, better get my hat on
> 
> http://cdn0.sbnation.com/legacy_images/stampedeblue/images/admin/TinFoilHatArea.jpg



No shes right. Bumblebee is of the old school like me. We have seen it go from a BS little industry to a billion dollar power house. When that much money is involved corruption follows.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2011)

> Frank Provo left GameSpot after eight years stating that "I believe CNET management let Jeff go for all the wrong reasons. I believe CNET intends to soften the site's tone and push for higher scores to make advertisers happy."





> GameSpot staffers Alex Navarro, Ryan Davis, Brad Shoemaker, and Vinny Caravella also left as a result of Gerstmann's termination



..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No shes right. Bumblebee is of the old school like me. We have seen it go from a BS little industry to a billion dollar power house. When that much money is involved corruption follows.



of course theres corruption, any industry worth more then a few 1000 has it to some degree?

it does seem to be mainly guesswork and assumptions though


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2011)

oh well you decide. 

I thought his review was pretty fair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBD0cUeeEQc

take a look at the Gamespot wiki page.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GameSpot#Gerstmann_dismissal


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> oh well you decide.
> 
> I thought his review was pretty fair.
> 
> ...



'Corporate and legal complaints', sounds like its exactly as you say


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYLze3dIt5s&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Please not that guy, he isn't just from League, he is also the self proclaimed best WoW player in the world.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2011)

There should be a colon and then quotes around the second line but I got it...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope this game has a proper M14 or M21 in it along with the 1911. If not Ill be a lil disappointed.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 24, 2011)

PSM3 Scans Of Battlefield 3: Multiplayer Class System Revealed And Much More 



> Thursday, June 23, 2011
> 
> Scans of PSM3 have just come in and BF3 looks better then ever. In these scans we learn a bit more of the multiplayer class system, also that DICE's biggest competition isnt MW3 but rather a bigger threat.
> 
> BF3 is shaping up to be a great modern shooter, with months still to go for the dev's wonder what else they can announce in the coming months to surprise us.



Scan 1 - Scan 2 - Scan 3 - Scan 4 - Scan 5 - Scan 6 - Scan 7 - Scan 8

How many have noticed that the recon class no longer gets a Ghillie suit?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

WEll they are Recon after all, not Sniper. And now they are gaining prone, and seems more more Urban maps, so the grassy camo would be a bit out of place.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> WEll they are Recon after all, not Sniper. And now they are gaining prone, and seems more more Urban maps, so the grassy camo would be a bit out of place.



I wouldn't be surprised if part of the new customization was camo selection. nothing crazy, but it would be cool to have to select a camo that works for the particular map our playing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 25, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> PSM3 Scans Of Battlefield 3: Multiplayer Class System Revealed And Much More
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get a t-shirt and a spandex/polyester underlayer. Like a boss.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 25, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Highlights of the Week, June 24



Spoiler



BY: Highwind55
    POSTED : Jun 24, 2011, 03:46PM

Another great week for Battlefield is now on the books, filled with great events, awards, and a few other surprises, giving us some extra goodies as we officially enter into summer. Now let’s get to the details in this week’s Battlefield Highlights of the Week!

We kicked off the week with a photo gallery on our Facebook Page, showcasing some of the sights of the Dreamhack Summer 2011 Digital Festival as Battlefield 3 took to the show floor. Throughout the festival, some of the lucky attendees were able to jump in on the Dreamhack demo for Battlefield 3, allowing them to get a first taste of what to expect, while being able to chat with the fine folks from DICE about anything they could think of. Take a look at the image below, and for the full gallery, visit Battlefield on Facebook!





The “Best Of” E3 awards keep coming in, and Battlefield 3 now has over 40 wins! We’ve managed to nab the “Best of E3 2011” award from Yahoo! Games; GamerRevolution has awarded us as “Best of E3” while winning multiple awards from sites like The BitBag, GameSpy and GamingExcellence.com. Attack of the Fanboy gave us its “Best of E3 PC” award, and we’ve even won the “Most Gracious Technological Excellence” award from What If Gaming. Heck, Battlefield 3 also won GameSpot's Reader's Choice award for "Game of the Show" and X-Play named Battlefield 3 as its “Best Shooter” of E3 2011 in its Best of E3 awards show this past week! Want a full rundown of awards Battlefield 3 has won so far? *Click here*.

YouTube User XCMpanda created this slick video montage using footage from Battlefield: Bad Company 2. This video showcases XCMpanda’s skill in multiplayer, as the team goes through a few multiplayer matches. Better yet, XCMpanda included a full recap of the gameplay and the team’s progress as seen in the video itself, adding some great context to the festivities. Take a look for yourself in the embedded video below!

YouTube Link

Jaap is a 66 year-old retiree. He has a simple house, and a lovely garden he tends to during the days, while keeping busy with other activities during his retirement. He’s keeping things simple and is enjoying life, but when the sun goes down, a whole new world of hurt comes a-callin’. Jaap is an avid gamer, or more specifically, a fan of Battlefield: Bad Company 2. As you’ll see in this video, Jaap may be 66 years old, but he’s ready to fight on the Battlefield with the best of them. Need proof? Take a look at this YouTube video from yorantenbrinke telling his story!

YouTube Link

DeviantArt user bfg-dayjay created this simple, yet apt wallpaper featuring the various classes from Battlefield: Bad Company 2. As you’ll see, it shows all of the boys ready for combat in a very classic and clean design, using some great use of smoke effects and slick placement of the BFBC2 logo.




Click here for the full sized image.

Another great piece of fan art comes from DeviantArt, this time from user davidtrundley. This time around, we’ve got a hand-painting featuring a featureless soldier ready to put down some noob on the Battlefield. Take a look.




Click here for the full sized image.

Thanks for tuning in and we’ll be back next week with even more Battlefield goodies for you to enjoy! Until then, if you have any questions, comments or suggestions, leave us a note in the comments section and we’ll respond as soon as possible.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 27, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> At one point i was thinking about getting this game on PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> I know i have a few of them, they're just not organized or in one specific place sadly.



Oh lordy you should see my computer parts cupboard. Looks like the Tsunami aftermath. 
Take me 10 15 minutes just to weed thru crap.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 27, 2011)

Please add me, maybe I can get in this one :~P

I pre-ordered a few weeks ago, can't wait for October 25.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 27, 2011)

Wait. Doesn't that mean the Recon (Guy who is suppose to be hiding and a sneaky little bugger) will stand out more than the 3 other classes who all have camo? Isn't that kinda retarded or is that just me?


----------



## PhysXerror (Jun 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait. Doesn't that mean the Recon (Guy who is suppose to be hiding and a sneaky little bugger) will stand out more than the 3 other classes who all have camo? Isn't that kinda retarded or is that just me?



Its not like recon are going to be wearing bright red shirts lol.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wm6WxRf29R0/TgMh2NjfKYI/AAAAAAAAAFg/AH4gjab4LJU/s1600/4.jpg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait. Doesn't that mean the Recon (Guy who is suppose to be hiding and a sneaky little bugger) will stand out more than the 3 other classes who all have camo? Isn't that kinda retarded or is that just me?



I fully agree. REAYTH and I were just talking about this yesterday. They should just make him look like a normal solider with just less stuff on. Maybe a hat turned backward due to looking down optics but thats it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait. Doesn't that mean the Recon (Guy who is suppose to be hiding and a sneaky little bugger) will stand out more than the 3 other classes who all have camo? Isn't that kinda retarded or is that just me?



Here is the pic from the PSM showing the classes.  Sniper looks a little darker than the others.
Taking away the ghillie suit is obviously part of balancing the sniper prone in the distance.  This and having shiny scope flash. I thought they were going to have to do some sort of infrared or heat vision scope to counteract it.
We'll have to see how it works out in the beta.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Its not like recon are going to be wearing bright red shirts lol.
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wm6WxRf29R0/TgMh2NjfKYI/AAAAAAAAAFg/AH4gjab4LJU/s1600/4.jpg



So the Engineer now looks like the Media guy. So is the Support suppose to be the one with the med packs etc? I'm so used to BC2 I'm forgetting what is who is the Battlefield series. If Support is the one with the med packs then at least he is not like BC2 and has the red hat on that helps him stand out in the middle of everyone.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 27, 2011)

I love how every posted the picture I was talking about like...no that just wasn't helpful at all actually.

Back to my point. If we fight in a desert, where the most used color will be tan/light brown, everyone but Recon will blend in a little. They are all wearing light brown and tan, while Recon is where dark ass green. <- That is just not smart so he might as well be wearing a bright red shirt with "kill me I am the Sniper douche" on it. At least that would be kinda funny.

Why can't he look more like this guy, but with the balaclava.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Back to my point. If we fight in a desert, where the most used color will be tan/light brown, everyone but Recon will blend in a little. They are all wearing light brown and tan, while Recon is where dark ass green. <- That is just not smart so he might as well be wearing a bright red shirt with "kill me I am the Sniper douche" on it. At least that would be kinda funny.



Why is recon green, surely you'd want recon to not stand out?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I fully agree. REAYTH and I were just talking about this yesterday. They should just make him look like a normal solider with just less stuff on. Maybe a hat turned backward due to looking down optics but thats it.



I agree, but maybe also have the option at a later level like 30+ to have the Ghillie-suit available as a Kit addon taking place of like vehicle perk or something. Also thermal scopes and such would be perfect especially on the night maps. Remember Devil's Perch from BF2 Special Forces? Thermal Vision would be perfect. Grappling hook too!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love how every posted the picture I was talking about like...no that just wasn't helpful at all actually.
> 
> Back to my point. If we fight in a desert, where the most used color will be tan/light brown, everyone but Recon will blend in a little. They are all wearing light brown and tan, while Recon is where dark ass green. <- That is just not smart so he might as well be wearing a bright red shirt with "kill me I am the Sniper douche" on it. At least that would be kinda funny.
> 
> ...



How about just a regular GI. Just with less stuff on?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2011)

says the man with Chewbaka as his avatar.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How about just a regular GI. Just with less stuff on?
> 
> http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll259/aaronpcrombie/sniper.jpg



I can live with that too. I didn't see the earlier post where somebody had made the same point. Anything other than "F%^* Recon, they don't need body armor or a real shirt."

I will be Recon for life. Hide or Die!

Seriously, I believe there are suppose to be purely cosmetic items, so maybe we will get all these options.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love how every posted the picture I was talking about like...no that just wasn't helpful at all actually.
> 
> Back to my point. If we fight in a desert, where the most used color will be tan/light brown, everyone but Recon will blend in a little. They are all wearing light brown and tan, while Recon is where dark ass green. <- That is just not smart so he might as well be wearing a bright red shirt with "kill me I am the Sniper douche" on it. At least that would be kinda funny.
> 
> ...



Seeing as they will be prone about 3/4 of the time now they will be hard to hit. 
Maybe that is part of the balancing of the class ? I see the assault is also medic now.
I think these classes may take some getting used to, but we will end up liking them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Seeing as they will be prone about 3/4 of the time now they will be hard to hit.
> Maybe that is part of the balancing of the class ? I see the assault is also medic now.
> I think these classes may take some getting used to, but we will end up liking them.



The kits are from BF2142.  This will take exactly 0 seconds for me to get use to the kits. Hell I could probably accurately guess every gun unlock for each kit if I had a general idea of the guns being picked from. Getting use to the play system is a different story.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 28, 2011)

Do we know if the knife is a equip-able weapon? I like the way they did it in BC2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

The rumor I have been feeling out is the expansion to this one will be 2143 like Vietnam was to BC2. Now the kits are throwing back to that makes me think. We will see.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The rumor I have been feeling out is the expansion to this one will be 2143 like Vietnam was to BC2. Now the kits are throwing back to that makes me think. We will see.



Would be interesting, but seems too much like a game of it's own since the vehicles would be drastically different.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 28, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> Do we know if the knife is a equip-able weapon? I like the way they did it in BC2.



my understanding was that yes, knife was equip-able, but there was also a quick knife. takes two swipes to kill from the front, only one from the back (special animation, dog tags)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 28, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> Do we know if the knife is a equip-able weapon? I like the way they did it in BC2.



Word from people that played the demo at E3 is they have both an equippable knife, and a melee key version.  I consider it unconfirmed, but I have seen it written that it may take two hits with the melee knife to kill from the front, only one from the back.  Equippable knife is a one hit kill, even from the front.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think I have seen the hotkeyed one yet, but I would hope it's in. The equipable one is shown clear as day i nthe PS3 Demo on Jimmy Fallon's show.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope 2143 is a full game and not an addon... BF3 will hold me over until the next November for a 2143 game. I really liked 2142 and it's pod system.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I hope 2143 is a full game and not an addon... BF3 will hold me over until the next November for a 2143 game. I really liked 2142 and it's pod system.



Lets hope the next game isn't a year away. BC2 has already been out more than a year, will be a bit over a year and a half by the time BF3 lands, and I'm still enjoying the crap out of it. BF3 has so much more to enjoy, I'd at least like to see a good 2 years to enjoy the game, but 1.5 once again would probably be fine. Don't want to see them start putting this on a yearly installment plan like CoD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lets hope the next game isn't a year away. BC2 has already been out more than a year, will be a bit over a year and a half by the time BF3 lands, and I'm still enjoying the crap out of it. BF3 has so much more to enjoy, I'd at least like to see a good 2 years to enjoy the game, but 1.5 once again would probably be fine. Don't want to see them start putting this on a yearly installment plan like CoD.



I don't wanna see another BF game for at least 3 years after BF3. Quality over quantity.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't wanna see another BF game for at least 3 years after BF3. Quality over quantity.



If modding was allowed I would be fine with 3 years, but since it'd doubtful, a bit less is fine with me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> Do we know if the knife is a equip-able weapon? I like the way they did it in BC2.



Yes. Watch the PS3 video and you can watch Jimmy Fallon switch to the knife.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't wanna see another BF game for at least 3 years after BF3. Quality over quantity.





1Kurgan1 said:


> If modding was allowed I would be fine with 3 years, but since it'd doubtful, a bit less is fine with me.



I would say 2-3 years for battlefield 4, but 1.5 years till bad company 3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I would say 2-3 years for battlefield 4, but 1.5 years till bad company 3.



Would be interesting if they continued the BC series. I know a lot of people felt it wasn't the same. But I honestly felt it was just missing some features which are now being added in BF3. It wouldn't make a ton of sense to run 2 different series of the same title that take place in basically the same timeline.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Would be interesting if they continued the BC series. I know a lot of people felt it wasn't the same. But I honestly felt it was just missing some features which are now being added in BF3. It wouldn't make a ton of sense to run 2 different series of the same title that take place in basically the same timeline.



I thought they had already said they were continuing Bad Company... don't remember where, could be wrong.


the reason they would continue BC is the same reason they made it in the first place, a BF game developed and designed around the consoles.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I thought they had already said they were continuing Bad Company... don't remember where, could be wrong.
> 
> 
> the reason they would continue BC is the same reason they made it in the first place, a BF game developed and designed around the consoles.



I doubt they would make a specific game for consoles just because of the cost alone. They are doing a great job making the PC version stand out, while still allowing it to be made on console. But maybe with the next game the gap will get too large for the aging consoles?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lets hope the next game isn't a year away. BC2 has already been out more than a year, will be a bit over a year and a half by the time BF3 lands, and I'm still enjoying the crap out of it. BF3 has so much more to enjoy, I'd at least like to see a good 2 years to enjoy the game, but 1.5 once again would probably be fine. Don't want to see them start putting this on a yearly installment plan like CoD.



I think there is enough difference in the two to keep both of them going. Kind of like BF2 and 2142. I played the hell out of both of those games during the same period of time. I'd like to see a 2143 game in a year and a big patch for bf3 at the same time. BF3 will be good but it will never be what BF1942 was with out mod support. I don't think any game will hold attention to a mas amount of people with new games coming out yearly. If they can branch out the series with a few devs then it will be good for everybody. But with out saying.. I'll just be happy with BF3 when it comes out. I just think a futuristic game on the new Frost bit engine would kickass too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I doubt they would make a specific game for consoles just because of the cost alone. They are doing a great job making the PC version stand out, while still allowing it to be made on console. But maybe with the next game the gap will get too large for the aging consoles?



As far as I'm concerned it's way too large this time around.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I think there is enough difference in the two to keep both of them going. Kind of like BF2 and 2142. I played the hell out of both of those games during the same period of time.



BF and 2142 are about 150 years apart in timeline, the weapons, vehicles, and modes were far different. BF3 feels like a successor to BC2.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> As far as I'm concerned it's way too large this time around.



Thats what BF is all about. I remember play 1942 DC mod on El Alamein, if someone blew up my tank in the middle of the desert and I made it out, I would just commit suicide, it would have been like a 5+ min run on foot to anywhere. That map was so large, each flag was a little town of a few buildings. To this day that is my favorite map, was awesome.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I think there is enough difference in the two to keep both of them going. Kind of like BF2 and 2142. I played the hell out of both of those games during the same period of time. I'd like to see a 2143 game in a year and a big patch for bf3 at the same time. BF3 will be good but it will never be what BF1942 was with out mod support. I don't think any game will hold attention to a mas amount of people with new games coming out yearly. If they can branch out the series with a few devs then it will be good for everybody. But with out saying.. I'll just be happy with BF3 when it comes out. I just think a futuristic game on the new Frost bit engine would kickass too.





1Kurgan1 said:


> BF and 2142 are about 150 years apart in timeline, the weapons, vehicles, and modes were far different. BF3 feels like a successor to BC2.



I don't get your point? BF3 and a 2143 would be around 130 - 140 years apart... BF3 needs to be a successor to BF2 not BC2. I like BC2 but I don't like it as much as I liked BF2 when it came out. It doesn't have to be bf2143.. It could be bf9999.. I just want a future war game with the new engine as well.  



1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what BF is all about. I remember play 1942 DC mod on El Alamein, if someone blew up my tank in the middle of the desert and I made it out, I would just commit suicide, it would have been like a 5+ min run on foot to anywhere. That map was so large, each flag was a little town of a few buildings. To this day that is my favorite map, was awesome.



I think you missed his point. I think he is saying it's to large for consoles as in content not map coverage. I think the console version will be a very watered down version.. If they truly give PC gamers what there hardware can handle. AND El Alamein was my favorite too with the DC mod! I still miss that mod very much. Every patch had more vehicles. I might have to go home and load that back on.. hehehe I think the last patch was 1.6 or 1.7 either way i still have both.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 28, 2011)

watered down in graphics, textures, effects, sound for sure - but not in "content"
content is maps, guns, armor, etc.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

digibucc said:


> *watered down in graphics, textures, effects, sound* for sure - but not in "content"
> content is maps, guns, armor, etc.



^^ That.. thanks digibucc! That's what i meant. thanks! At least that's what i got from his post.. I could be wrong too...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what BF is all about. I remember play 1942 DC mod on El Alamein, if someone blew up my tank in the middle of the desert and I made it out, I would just commit suicide, it would have been like a 5+ min run on foot to anywhere. That map was so large, each flag was a little town of a few buildings. To this day that is my favorite map, was awesome.



Too large as in the console performance gap. I love the giant BF maps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't get your point? BF3 and a 2143 would be around 130 - 140 years apart... BF3 needs to be a successor to BF2 not BC2. I like BC2 but I don't like it as much as I liked BF2 when it came out. It doesn't have to be bf2143.. It could be bf9999.. I just want a future war game with the new engine as well.



My quote to your original one responded to everything but 2143, I thought you were talking about keeping the BC series and BF series going at the sametime as that was the post above what we were talking about.




Mindweaver said:


> I think you missed his point. I think he is saying it's to large for consoles as in content not map coverage. I think the console version will be a very watered down version.. If they truly give PC gamers what there hardware can handle. AND El Alamein was my favorite too with the DC mod! I still miss that mod very much. Every patch had more vehicles. I might have to go home and load that back on.. hehehe I think the last patch was 1.6 or 1.7 either way i still have both.



I don't really take consoles into account since 99.99% of this clubhouse is playing on PC, it's a given they will be left out of a bunch of sweet things.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Too large as in the console performance gap. I love the giant BF maps.



I think thats why I'm pretty sure it's not just a port this time with more polish.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My quote to your original one responded to everything but 2143, I thought you were talking about keeping the BC series and BF series going at the sametime as that was the post above what we were talking about.



AWW  I see what you are saying now. Yea, I agree we don't need a BC and BF game at the same time.  But a BF2143 would be great with the new engine. 



1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't really take consoles into account since 99.99% of this clubhouse is playing on PC, it's a given they will be left out of a bunch of sweet things.


 Yea, I could never play BF on console and enjoy it as much as I do on PC.. I need keyboard and mouse... hehehe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> AWW  I see what you are saying now. Yea, I agree we don't need a BC and BF game at the same time.  But a BF2143 would be great with the new engine.



Yeah I would like to see a 2143, with todays hardware, they could really do some amazing things.



Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I could never play BF on console and enjoy it as much as I do on PC.. I need keyboard and mouse... hehehe



Yeah, I played 1942 DC mod back when that came out, then I didn't really play a FPS for a few years till CoD4 came along. And I hated it, my friends told me about BC1, but it was only on console, but I picked it up anyways. And I really enjoyed it, even though it was only on console, it was far more fun than CoD4. When BC2 was announced for PC, I knew I was getting it, but I started in the PS3 Beta and enjoyed it a lot. Then the PC beta came along and I didn't like the map as much, but still had a ton of fun. But I also didn't notice a big jump up in graphics. Then I played at release on PC, and a while later I went over to a friends house who has it for PS3, and it was night and day. There no way I could play this gorgeous game on a console, it looks good compared to other console games, but PC vs Console is night and day.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I could never play BF on console and enjoy it as much as I do on PC.. I need keyboard and mouse... hehehe



Indeed-see my sig quote-though this time it's not mainly just that. Did you see my post about it running at 720P and the bare-minum 30 fps on consoles? You just can't expect such old hardware to drive such a game experience as this is going to be. 

Note Kurgan you can still play El Alamein in the BF2 WW2 mod Forgotten Hope 2 but they're arent a lot of players (and it was part of the first now old release of N Africa Campaign maps) so it's especially difficult to find a good match on that map these days. Though there is a "coop" server where the enemy team is a shitload of bots and it's in the rotation there. AI is dumb as rocks though as you probably remember. Speaking of which, The Battle of The Bulge era and Eastern Front is about to come out, pretty stoked for that. It's a fantastic mod.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I would like to see a *2143*, with todays hardware, they could really do some amazing things.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I played 1942 DC mod back when that came out, then I didn't really play a FPS for a few years till CoD4 came along. And I hated it, my friends told me about BC1, but it was only on console, but I picked it up anyways. And I really enjoyed it, even though it was only on console, it was far more fun than CoD4. When BC2 was announced for PC, I knew I was getting it, but I started in the PS3 Beta and enjoyed it a lot. Then the PC beta came along and I didn't like the map as much, but still had a ton of fun. But I also didn't notice a big jump up in graphics. Then I played at release on PC, and a while later I went over to a friends house who has it for PS3, and it was night and day. There no way I could play this gorgeous game on a console, it looks good compared to other console games, but PC vs Console is night and day.



I'd love to play 2143 with the new tech. I miss the future weapons and TITAN gameplay. 2142 was all about cool gadgets while still blowing shit up BF style.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 30, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'd love to play 2143 with the new tech. I miss the future weapons and TITAN gameplay. 2142 was all about cool gadgets while still blowing shit up BF style.



I miss my Walker, Lambert Carbine, and the RDX (C4) Shotgun. The RDX Shotgun was a terrible weapon, but it was so fun to use.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Note Kurgan you can still play El Alamein in the BF2 WW2 mod Forgotten Hope 2 but they're arent a lot of players (and it was part of the first now old release of N Africa Campaign maps) so it's especially difficult to find a good match on that map these days. Though there is a "coop" server where the enemy team is a shitload of bots and it's in the rotation there. AI is dumb as rocks though as you probably remember. Speaking of which, The Battle of The Bulge era and Eastern Front is about to come out, pretty stoked for that. It's a fantastic mod.



Interesting, I never really got into BF2, felt too different than the DC mod. And got to love the old bots, but at least helicopters were porgramed into BF2. The DC mod added them into 1942 when they were never intended, and bots would gladly nose gun for you, but the instant you jumped out to repair it, they would leap int othe drive seat and take off. Granted they never made it far before flipping it up side down, backwards, and inside out as heli's were never intended in the game they didn't know how to fly them. Was really annoying.

But that does bring up a good story. One time me and Marineborn were playing that map with a ton of bots (on 1942 of course) and he was flying a chopper with a bot nose gunner. He landed at a flag I was at to repair his chopper (having forgot about the bots). So I'm standing there, he lands next to me and jumps out and the bot just takes off. Mind you I was in the same  room as him at this time, so we just look at each other and know the end result here. But I'll be damned, some how this bot could fly, and damn well. I don't think he crashed the rest of the map, he was insane. And to this day no way to explain how that one bot could fly, because the rest were horrible.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 30, 2011)

http://n4g.com/news/796864/gamestop-confirms-bf3-is-currently-outselling-mw3

yep its happening guys!

Watch the video too. this guy has some valid points! 



> Infinity Ward is making money off the name rather then the GAME


----------



## caleb (Jun 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://n4g.com/news/796864/gamestop-...outselling-mw3





> Shit just got real


What the FUCK?!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Who knows if his facts are true, I highly doubt it for console numbers, for PC numbers, I would believe it. Either way, he's saying what a lot have been saying since as far back as CoD WaW. And I agree completely. Though I thought he was very biased, but then he explains his enjoyment of CoD, which I could never stoop to that level, so it is nice to see an unbiased opinion.

By the way anyone too lazy to click links, here you go, it's the above video.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

Check this out...

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-wallpaper-collection/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 30, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battleblog #1: Lars Gustavsson on DICE's new multiplayer philosophy in Battlefield 3



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED : Jun 29, 2011, 12:29PM

Youtube:  Battlefield 3: Operation Metro Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer (E3)

_Welcome to the first in a series of Battleblog posts taking you all the way to the launch of Battlefield 3 on October 25th! In this blog series, you’ll learn more about every aspect of our biggest shooter ever. First out is an overview of our multiplayer philosophy together with Lead Multiplayer Designer Lars Gustavsson._

When Lars Gustavsson received the mission to lead the design of the multiplayer portion of Battlefield 3, his thoughts went to the fans of the predecessor, 2005’s Battlefield 2. He also knew the time was ripe to open up the game to a wider audience.

*Hi Lars! What was the initial design goal you and the team set for Battlefield 3 multiplayer?*
-- We thought a lot about Battlefield 2 and how Battlefield 3 would relate to it. The mindset at DICE during the development of Battlefield 2 was pretty much: “Play the game our way, or play something else”. Now, we have made a conscious effort to reverse that mentality. The goal with Battlefield 3 is to offer a vast variety of gameplay experiences and to be inviting to everyone. We’re not telling you how to play the game. You choose.

*How will that be apparent in Battlefield 3?*
-- Part of it is in the variety of game modes and the types of environments you can play in -- from the wide open battlefields that people learned to love in Battlefield 2, to the urban gritty maps with their tighter gameplay focus. Combining these two elements and adding destruction and our social Battlelog hub in the same package is something I believe no one else is capable of – and that just makes it doubly entertaining for me to deliver on!

*Where did the “play our way” mentality come from and how did the change come about?*
-- I think it emanated from the pride in the unique game modes we created at DICE, like Conquest and Rush. We’re still super proud of them, but going into Battlefield 3 we had a frank discussion about our mindset. We discussed the strengths of Battlefield and ended up with a lot of interesting questions. Does teamplay have to be squad based, or can it be in a more general sense of playing together? Am I less of a gamer if I don’t want to play in squads? If I want Team Deathmatch? If I want infantry only gameplay? That discussion really was an eye-opener and has changed how we view ourselves and what we set out to do with Battlefield 3.

Battlefield 3 is going to be our best Battlefield yet. The Frostbite 2 game engine not only lets us build spectacular multiplayer maps – it also lets us populate those maps with wildly differing kinds of environments. The classic Battlefield multiplayer map would be an open type terrain, fit for tanks, helicopters, and other vehicles to take part in the action. Now, we will take the fight to dense urban environments as well, painting a stark contrast to the more open rural gameplay.

At E3 this year, we brought the Rush mode map Operation Métro for visitors to play hands-on. In many ways, this map illustrates our multiplayer design philosophy for Battlefield 3. Operation Métro starts out in a lush, rolling park outside of the Paris city center. As the attackers push forward and take out the two enemy installations, this is when a normal multiplayer mode in a normal game would end. In Battlefield 3, this is just the beginning of a much larger journey; a journey taking you through a number of distinct and varying environments, each tasking you to re-evaluate your combat tactics and loadouts on the go.






_The subway is just one of several large and distinct environments in our Rush mode map Operation Métro._




_The E3 Operation Métro briefing highlighting the distinct areas of the map. Click for larger picture._

From the opening park, you need to push underground through a dark, bombed-out metro tunnel section, and then up and out onto the downtown city streets for the final confrontation in front of the Paris stock exchange. This seamless transition in the map between contrasting areas is something that makes it feel like so much more than your typical walled-in multiplayer arena. For a sense of scale, each of the different areas in Operation Métro would be large enough to house a very good Team Deathmatch experience.

Speaking of which. We are bringing Team Deathmatch back to the multiplayer menu! It's been absent since Battlefield 1942, and to quote Lars Gustavsson, “It would almost be a criminal offense not to offer TDM to our fans, especially with the tactical destruction and realistic soldier movement  that Frostbite 2 brings to the game”. Our efforts to let you play Battlefield 3 your way also means that you will have the option to play infantry only matches, for that up close and personal touch.

At DICE we have always been proud about our classic mainstay game modes Conquest and Rush. They embody much of what Battlefield stands for: vast scale and all-out vehicle warfare with an emphasis on teamplay. But focusing almost entirely on these modes have meant sacrificing the pick up and play instant action experience that a tight Team Deathmatch mode delivers.

Fans of the series can rest assured that both Conquest and Rush game modes are back, bolder and more beautiful than ever. Complementing these with Team Deathmatch means there are now even more ways to play Battlefield. From all-out vehicle warfare to tight infantry combat, it’s all about your current mood and your preferred play style. And this is far from everything we have waiting for you in the multiplayer component of Battlefield 3 -- we will return shortly to talk about more multiplayer modes and new features that change how you can play the game.

*One final question for you, Lars: Battlefield 3 obviously has the broadest scope yet in the series. How are you balancing that with catering for the hardcore Battlefield 2 fans?*
-- I take on the task humbly. I have the utmost respect for our Battlefield 2 fans, and I know that any feature I scrutinize in the game can be one of their darlings I’m messing with.  Most of all, I’m excited we are finally returning to the core Battlefield series after a six year wait. I was Lead Designer on Battlefield 2 back then, and with Battlefield 3 I think we have the ability and the tools to create something truly amazing.

_Stay tuned for BF3 Battleblog #2 next week.
For more information on Battlefield 3, visit the Official Site.
To learn about the Frostbite 2 game engine, visit the Frostbite 2 section on the Battlefield 3 site.
For the latest news on everything Battlefield, follow us on Twitter and our Facebook page._


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 1, 2011)

So as I posted in the Steam Sale thread I saw mention of BF3 beta access with Flashpoint purchase can anyone confirm or deny? Might have to take this to EA support ugh.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So as I posted in the Steam Sale thread I saw mention of BF3 beta access with Flashpoint purchase can anyone confirm or deny? Might have to take this to EA support ugh.



EA dropped Steam (that's why Crysis 2 isn't on Steam anymore), so i don't see why they would do such a thing. Especially since they launched there own platform to compete with Steam.(Origin)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 1, 2011)

BattlefieldO.com - BF3 Beta Delivered Via Origin, Says EA Support



> 3:29 am | by Soupstorm on June 30, 2011 in Battlefield 3, News, PC
> 
> A member of our forums, Fliptaku, decided enough was enough, and headed straight for the hottest source of beta news – EA’s live customer support chat. It seems EA may have begun prepping their support system with new information ahead of a PR announcement. According to the likely-outsourced and possibly-misinformed representative, the beta will be delivered across EA’s Origin service to accounts with a registered MOH LE key, as many people have suspected or assumed, and access will be granted via an emailed product key. Unfortunately, he failed to say anything in specific terms about how LE owners will have their purchase validated, if the beta is indeed an open one.
> 
> Chatlogs follow, for those interested in such drab things as “evidence”.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah I saw and posted that same thread earlier. Doesn't really tell me all that much other than how MOH LE owners who ere already promised are getting actual delivery and it's hardly news that delivery is Origins. Though in general it's nice to see a frontline EA rep have and freely share some good, concrete info like that.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 1, 2011)

Battleblog #2 Presenting All Pre-Order Bonus Items For Battlefield 3: Limited Edition


Spoiler



01 Jul, 2011

There are a number of pre-order offers for Battlefield 3 available now or soon to be available. Some countries have already announced their offers, while others will follow. Your best bet is to check in regularly with your favourite retailer/digital download service.

By the beginning of August, you should be able to find all of these items where they are supposed to be available. Here is what they all are and how to get them.

*BREAKDOWN OF PRE-ORDER INCENTIVES FOR BATTLEFIELD 3*

*Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand*
*What it is:* An entire themed expansion pack the size of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam.
*Where to get:* You will be eligible to download this expansion pack (once it is released) if you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition at any retailer all over the world.
*Available: *Release date of Back to Karkand TBC. This expansion pack is not on the disc and is not available day one.
*Value:* At no extra charge with every pre-order of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition. You will be able to buy it separately if you don't pre-order (date and price TBC).
*More info:* In this blog post. More to come.

*Physical Warfare Pack*
*What it is: *A set of three time-based exclusive items and one early weapon unlock for Battlefield 3.
*Where to get:* At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
*Available: *Day 1 if you pre-order. If you do not pre-order, you will get access to this content at no extra charge at a later date.
*Value:* At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.
*More info:* In this blog post.

*SPECACT Kit Upgrade*
*What it is:* A set of 8 multiplayer skins, one for each class and side in Battlefield 3.
*Where to get:* At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
*Available:* Day 1.
*Value:* At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.

*Dog Tag Pack*
*What it is: *A set of 5 unique in-game dog tags to choose from. Dog tags in Battlefield 3 serve as your in-game signature, displayed on screen every time you defeat an enemy. You can also claim the dog tag of your enemies via skillful stealth knife takedowns. This pre-order exclusive pack gives you 5 unique dog tag designs to complement the standard range in the game.
*Where to get:* At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
*Available:* Day 1.
*Value:* At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.

*Avatar Battlefield 3 Gear*
*What it is:* Battlefield 3 gear for your Xbox 360 avatar.
*Where to get:* At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
*Available:* Day 1.
*Value:* At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.

*Shotgun and Beret for Battlefield Play4Free*
*What it is:* An 870S shotgun and a beret for in-game use in our play-for-free title Battlefield Play4Free.
*Where to get:* By pre-ordering Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin.
*Available:* Day 1.
*Value:* At no extra charge with your pre-order on Origin.
*More info:* In this blog post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battleblog #2 Presenting All Pre-Order Bonus Items For Battlefield 3: Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



But what do we get and where do we buy?!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 1, 2011)

Might preorder BF3 through Origin. Easier then having to go to a local store.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jul 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battleblog #2 Presenting All Pre-Order Bonus Items For Battlefield 3: Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Argh, the only pre-order bonus we get in NZ(apart from strike at Karkand) is the beret and shotgun for BF play4free. Thats pathetic :shadedshu
Thanks for keeping us up to date Gully


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 2, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Argh, the only pre-order bonus we get in NZ(apart from strike at Karkand) is the beret and shotgun for BF play4free. Thats pathetic :shadedshu
> Thanks for keeping us up to date Gully



Saw this on Twitter recently...Battlefield 3's Physical Warfare Pack Now Available to Pre-Order in Australia and NZ.  Read below for other options..



> Previously, the Physical Warfare Pack for Battlefield 3 was only available in the UK, but EA has announced that the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack will now be coming to Australia and New Zealand too, with EB Games snagging an exclusivity deal for the *special steelbook package* with bonus DLC.
> 
> The Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack is available to pre-order exclusively from EB Games and bundles the Type 88 light machine gun with bipod for "deadly firepower and total zone control", the SKS sniper rifle flash suppressor for additional stealth abilities for the Recon class, and the lethal armour-piercing flechette ammo for the DAO-12 semi-automatic shotgun that will tear through almost anything in its way.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhysXerror (Jul 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Saw this on Twitter recently...Battlefield 3's Physical Warfare Pack Now Available to Pre-Order in Australia and NZ.  Read below for other options..



You just made my day man! Cheers!!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 4, 2011)

Versus - Games of Fall — Episode 506 - Part 1 -Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 5, 2011)

Battlefieldo - The First High-Res BF3 <class> Renders



Spoiler



7:55 am | by Stadler on July 4, 2011 in Battlefield 3

It’s our pleasure to bring you the high res renders of the US Marines classes in Battlefield 3. The Engineer, Support, Recon and Assault. For those who you in love with the grass wookie from BF2/BC2, looks like you will be a ninja instead. You will notice it looks like the Recon class has either a Iphone, Ipod touch or Zune strapped to his arm. Great to see the amount of detail put toward each individual class. I think we are all waiting anxiously to play this game. Luckily there is only a short amount of time until the Open beta happens. For now, enjoy these images!

If you’d like to view the High res version, when the window opens, Right click and Save as or open in new tab!

Update: For those of you unsure of the validity, compare this ingame to render image.



http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/gallery/render/bfo_reconrender.jpg
http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/gallery/render/bfo_assaultrender.jpg
http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/gallery/render/bfo_engineerrender.jpg
http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/gallery/render/bfo_supportrender.jpg

==================================================

twitter.com/Blond3r/: "#Battlefield3 will be playable during EA’s Summer Showcase this Thursday.  #FB #BF3"

==================================================

Battlefield 3 - Q&A with Patrick Söderlund from EA (Community-Questions)

==================================================


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2011)

I like recon's gloves.
Any news on what planes will be available to fly?
Can't seem to find any. The videos show the A-10, the B-1 and the F/A-18, but I can't tell if it's CPU flown or human.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 5, 2011)

No mod tools with a lame-ass, nearly insulting excuse.

(Well, not insulting to me personally...)


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2011)

One one hand, mods may hurt DLC sales. On the other, Söderlund did say "as of now". Besides, DICE didn't make mod tools (well, maybe except for BF2), just a way to enable them in game. It was the community doing all the work.
It's a stupid excuse, nevertheless.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 5, 2011)

I've enjoyed BC2 well enough to this day without any modding but how awesome would user-made maps or, like, Forgotten Hope 3 be? 

Sigh, at least give the community the chance. Release them later post-DLC, idk...

Surely this isn't a major surprise nor does it _ruin_ anything but it's definitely a damn shame.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 5, 2011)

I was hoping people would crack Frostbite 1.5 after 2.0 was released, and then we would see some BC2 modding.  It's just a wish, but it seems like it would work that way.


----------



## jimmyme (Jul 5, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 dev: “we are not going to make any modding tools”*
source

sorry if this has been posted before, I didnt see it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2011)

wrigleyvillain said:


> no mod tools with a lame-ass, nearly insulting excuse.
> 
> (well, not insulting to me personally...)





jimmyme said:


> *battlefield 3 dev: “we are not going to make any modding tools”*
> source
> 
> sorry if this has been posted before, i didnt see it.



yes it was^^


----------



## erixx (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.dice.se/hiring.asp

some of you could make a semi decent community manager or whatever and get a live!  Apply!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2011)

So...about the airplanes...nothing?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> So...about the airplanes...nothing?



It's over your helmet at this point in time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 5, 2011)

lol

The Real Darth Vader approves. *cough*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 5, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> So...about the airplanes...nothing?



There is an unconfirmed list over at bf3blog.com.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 5, 2011)

justin.tv/dontrevivemebro Podcast Episode 22 with Daniel Matros


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> There is an unconfirmed list over at bf3blog.com.


They're missing the A-10 and the B-1.  Also, good news if the F-16 is going to be there. That is a good Fighter/Bomber.


----------



## jimmyme (Jul 5, 2011)

thx brandon.
Seems weird to me, that they claim PC is lead platform but no mod tools...eh.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 5, 2011)

jimmyme said:


> thx brandon.
> Seems weird to me, that they claim PC is lead platform but no mod tools...eh.



didn't they already say that they never released mod tools, and that they were community developed and then given official support?


eh.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah 1942 was just full of people who wanted to mod. Was a WWII game and modders put in Choppers. Of course if you played with bots it was extremely entertaining to watch them pilot said choppers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2011)

There are some fantastic mods, especially for BF2, and some great community maps. But of course the tools also produce a lot of garbage. Besides, some crap is better than no crap at all!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 6, 2011)

Gameswelt -Battlefield 3 - E3 2011 Video Interview mit Patrick Bach (Extended Version)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 7, 2011)

More info on EA Games and Steam:  DAVID DEMARTINI: AT EA WE RESPECT CONSUMER CHOICE … YOUR CHOICE



Spoiler



POSTED BY David DeMartini ON JUL 6, 2011
I’ve been at EA for 13 years – mostly on the studio side, developing games like March Madness, Tiger Woods PGA Tour, and The Godfather. In 2007 I  began leading EA Partners and had the honor of working with marquee studios like Harmonix, Crytek, Insomniac, EPIC, Double Fine Studios, Respawn and Valve. 

More recently, I was asked to lead EA’s consumer platform, Origin. Origin connects gamers with our franchises across PC and mobile devices. It is the new name of our EA Store, and an application that allows you to download EA games directly to your PC. My new role means that I’m involved in shaping EA’s policies for how players download our online games and services, and we always try to avoid misunderstandings with our players.

Some confusion came up a few weeks ago, when we started seeing stories and forum posts that suggested that EA was in conflict with one of our download partners, and that we had removed our games from that service. This is absolutely not true. I want to make sure our players understand EA’s policy on selling games through our download partners. As such, today we posted our official policy on selling games on third-party download sites, which you can view here.

At EA, we want to bring the best possible content to our players. This was a key factor during my time in EA Partners, where we found great studios and worked to make their games available to as many players as possible. Here at Origin we have the same principle. We want our products available to as many players as possible, which means we make them available in all the places that gamers go to download games and services. To be very clear, except under extremely special circumstances we offer our games to every major download service including Amazon, Gamestop, and Steam.

As you know, games and how they are made have both changed. Today, we continue to extend the experience with new maps, vehicles and other content that adds hours of fun and more value for our players. We also enhance the gaming experience with features like friends lists and in-game chat using the Origin application. Most importantly, we always want to be sure we provide this content and service at the highest possible level of quality. To ensure this, any retailer can sell our games, but we take direct responsibility for providing patches, updates, additional content and other services to our players. You are connecting to our servers, and we want to establish on ongoing relationship with you, to continue to give you the best possible gaming experience. This works well for our partnership with Gamestop, Amazon and other online retailers. 

Unfortunately, if we’re not allowed to manage this experience directly and establish a relationship with you, it disrupts our ability to provide the support you expect and deserve. At present, there is only one download service that will not allow this relationship. This is not our choice, and unfortunately it is their customer base that is most impacted by this decision. We are working diligently to find a mutually agreeable solution.

Going forward, EA will continue offering our games to all major download sites. We will also remain committed to providing you, our players, with the best possible content, services, and gaming experience that we can.



David DeMartini

SVP, Global E-Commerce


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> More info on EA Games and Steam:  DAVID DEMARTINI: AT EA WE RESPECT CONSUMER CHOICE … YOUR CHOICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow I smell bullshit. Valve hasn't had an issue with any publisher in the past about third party support. Combine this with the release of "Origin" and I smell an excuse to make BF3 an Origin exclusive and or hurt the largest digital distributer Valve by being the only DL distributer not to carry it and boost Origins market share.....tin foil hat off.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 7, 2011)

tin foil hat or not it fits... why is steam the only one?  they are picking a fight.


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm just amazed at the amount of frivolous crap and hype built around AAA titles while the very rudimentary basics of the game are ignored. I had hoped by now we would know more about game play than EA's attempt to reinvent the wheel with Origins. There will probably be a dozen DLC packs and special editions at launch while something completely retarded like a 20 foot instagib knife or BF2 style jet whoring ruins the game play.

/rant


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter where I play it, when I play it, or how I play it; just want to play it!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 7, 2011)

EA Summer Showcase Live Stream Tomorrow 1pm PST / 4pm EST, see it live Here.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2011)

A dude at BF3 subReddit posed the question "Will this finally be the definitive Battlefield game?" E.g. not one that is released still needing work for which they will issue a few patches and changes but never really finish/perfect as they are already focused on the next title? I mean BC2 is a great, fun game but they never even got voice chat working properly for one example. He wants to see the dedication and spit-shined polish that Valve has given TF2 for example and while it isn't exactly fair apples-to-apples to compare Valve and DICE (or Valve and anyone) I feel he brings up good, valid points. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/ii4du/will_bf3_be_the_definitive_battlefield_game/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 7, 2011)

Lets not forget that they said that BC2 wasn't a quick port (start at 2:44).


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 7, 2011)

Good information on BF3 classes from Sr Gameplay Designer, @Demize99:    Battleblog #2: With a  Bit of Class



Spoiler



Highwind55 POSTED : Jul 07, 2011, 09:00AM

_Welcome to the second installment of the Battleblog, a blog series taking you all the way to the launch of Battlefield 3 on October 25th! In this blog series, you’ll learn more about every aspect of our biggest shooter ever. This time out is a look at the classes found in multiplayer with Senior Mulitplayer Designer Alan Kertz._

Here at DICE, we’re very proud of the team play functionality that we have become known and loved for in the Battlefield series, and we’re continuing to embrace that approach for Battlefield 3, but not without a few upgrades for the new game. In Battlefield 3, we’re making sure each of the four playable classes (Assault, Engineer, Support and Recon) are each completely capable of holding their own in combat. While they each have different specialties, each class is a force to be reckoned with on the battlefield.

If you’re that kind of lone wolf player who simply wants to jump in and cook some fools, that’s perfectly fine – we’re making sure each class in Battlefield 3 packs a mean punch on their own, giving you another chance to play it your way. However, we’re also hard at work fine-tuning each class and their unique team play capabilities, so squads in Battlefield 3 will be able to function tightly, giving even more reasons to team play than ever before.





As mentioned, the four classes available in Battlefield 3 are Assault, Engineer, Support and Recon. All classes include familiar elements, but this time around, we’re tweaking things a bit, bringing something new to our online multiplayer. Our Assault class is still the frontline run and gun class, and considering the havoc and fallen team members someone will see while on the frontlines, the Assault soldier now has medic abilities. That’s right, all the abilities such as medkits and defibrillators typically found on the Medic class are now incorporated into Assault. It makes sense that the class on the frontline will be able to revive fallen team mates, right? Right! Remember, you can play it your way, so if you want to customize your Assault soldier more towards medic abilities or towards serious gunplay, it’s totally up to you.

Engineers are returning in Battlefield 3, bringing back the class in charge of making repairs to the various vehicles on the battlefield. On the other hand, the Engineer is very adept at taking down vehicles as well – this class includes RPGs that can take down armored targets that can’t be destroyed by bullets alone, or even building facades that enemy combatants may be using to take cover. Add the fact that an Engineer’s arsenal includes Carbine weapons, you get an extremely versatile multiplayer class that can truly move like a butterfly and sting like a bee.

The Support class makes its return in Battlefield 3, incorporating the ability to use light machine guns and can lay down heavy fire, allowing him to become a serious mobile weapons platform. “Support has always been about heavy infantry firepower from his LMG,” says Alan Kertz, Senior Multiplayer Designer at DICE. “It’s a role that we’ve wanted to feel different than Assault’s running and gunning.”

This brings us to two new features in Battlefield 3: Bipods and Suppressive Fire. Bipods have a very practical use, especially for LMGs, as they provide a substantial increase in stability while laying down a base of fire. Bipods can be deployed anywhere by zooming in with your LMG when prone, or when standing/kneeling in front of suitable supports, such as a window sill. The stability created by deploying a Bipod gives players a massive boost in accuracy and recoil reduction. You’ll be able to unload an entire clip of 200 bullets from your LMG with great accuracy without even letting go of the trigger, all thanks to the Bipod.

Suppressive Fire is a new in-game mechanic that changes how you can play the game. When you lay down fire in close vicinity to an enemy, the incoming barrage will show up as a graphical blur effect on his screen to stress him and let him know it’s not safe to pop out from behind cover. Just as importantly, this mechanic also affects his character’s in-game firing accuracy, making him less of a threat by using real world tactics. Better yet? You get team play experience points for doing so!

“Supported shooting with Bipods and Suppressive Fire finally allows us to achieve an obvious difference between Assault and Support, since the heavy LMGs are not terribly mobile,” explains Kertz. “When deployed with a Bipod, they become an incredibly powerful force. Suppressive Fire forces the enemy to keep their head down and lets the Support gunner pin his enemies in place so teammates can flank.”

Love him or hate him, Recon is the long range sniper class for Battlefield 3 who excels at gathering intel while on the battlefield. His sniper scope gives this class a distinct view of the battlefield, making Recon particularly suited for spotting enemies as seen in Battlefield: Bad Company 2, ensuring your entire team can see the locations of spotted members of the opposing team. “Recon traditionally has been seen as just a sniper,” Kertz said. “We wanted to change that perception, so we’ve built several completely new teamplay oriented gadgets specifically for the Recon class so he can be a team player, even if he’s sitting on the top of Wookie Mountain.” We’ll talk more about these toys and how they work in a blog post a bit further down the road.

Even though each soldier has a default loadout, they’re there for you to completely customize, making sure you’re able to cater to your own unique style so you can play it your way. We’ll be able to talk more about unlocks, persistence and customization later in the Battleblog series, so stay tuned for more on Battlefield 3 soon!

Stay tuned for BF3 Battleblog #3 next week.
For more information on Battlefield 3, visit the Official Site.
To learn about the Frostbite 2 game engine, visit the Frostbite 2 section on the Battlefield 3 site.
For the latest news on everything Battlefield, follow us on Twitter and our Facebook page.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 7, 2011)

> Suppressive Fire is a new in-game mechanic that changes how you can play the game. When you lay down fire in close vicinity to an enemy, the incoming barrage will show up as a graphical blur effect on his screen to stress him and let him know it’s not safe to pop out from behind cover.


Alright! I do a lot of suppressive fire and this just makes it more encouraging.


> “Recon traditionally has been seen as just a sniper,” Kertz said.


It isn't the because the class is badly done, it's because of that jackass player that decides to go all Marl Wahlberg, in _Shooter_, instead of helping the team and doing his job of spotting and eliminating potential individual threats to the team's progress.


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

How the battlefield should be played! Great to see that it just requires a bit of thinking to make a game good, although that is soooo old fashioned...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 8, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Specs Revealed 

MINIMUM

    Hard Drive Space: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
    OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
    Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz RAM2GB
    Video Card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card

RECOMMENDED

    Hard Drive Space: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
    OS: Windows 7 64-bit
    Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU RAM 4GB
    Video Card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 9, 2011)

That doesn't add anything new to what's in this page. (go to #1158, 1159 and my guess is at 1174)
I haven't heard of anything official.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 9, 2011)

Battlefieldo.com - Fake BF3 System Requirements Circulating 



> 3:25 pm | by Ennui on July 8, 2011 in Battlefield 3, DICE, Frostbite 2, News
> 
> The rumors have been flying today.  A number of gaming news sites have been posting false information that the Battlefield 3 system requirements have been leaked by GameStop.  *This is completely FALSE – DICE has not commented officially on system requirements yet.*  Earlier today the GameStop BF3 product page included a set of minimum and recommended system requirements for BF3 (which has since been removed) that led many sites to believe the system requirements had been leaked by GameStop, and report as much (see this article and this article, and many more like it).
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 9, 2011)

Edge - DICE on Battlefield 3's multiplayer



Spoiler



Lead multiplayer designer Lars Gustavsson discusses catering for every type of player.







Prised from our hands-on with _Battlefield 3_’s riotous Rush mode at this year's E3, we sat down with *Lars Gustavsson*, lead multiplayer designer and 12 year veteran of the franchise to talk about the series’ development, level design and tactics.

*Is Battlefield’s hitherto insistence on big teamplay strategy, objectives, vehicles and classes too much to take in for a massmarket fed on COD’s twitch clicking carnage? Is that the thinking behind the introduction of simpler modes like team deathmatch?*
When we were a young studio, we were extremely proud of what we did. We still are, of course - but we more or less told people: if you’re a team player, you’re a good citizen, and if you aren’t, there are plenty of other games you can play instead. Through the Bad Company splinter branch, we learnt so much about what our audience wants and doesn’t want; we’ve accepted the fact that people are different and want to play differently. Even though I stubbornly said that Battlefield is always about teamplay, vehicles and big maps, not everyone agrees - not even everyone at the studio.

We shipped 1942 with 24 people; I’m afraid of saying just how many people make this [Battlefield 3] game! We have so much more input in the design process, that we are really happy to be able to cater to everyone. We can provide a good lone wolf experience. We set up our kits to allow for that powerful teamplay unit, but separately they need to be able to stand on their own. We can cater for singleplayer, coop, multiplayer - we can give you the range from lone wolves who hate vehicles to, at the other end of the scale, all out war in Conquest with jets flying overhead. It’s enough of ‘you’re a good citizen’ - if you bought the game, it’s up to you how you want to play it.

*Are there conflicting needs between single and multiplayer in terms of what the engine needs to be able to do?*
Definitely. Singleplayer and multiplayer both have their own needs, but in the end I feel it’s utterly important that it feels like the same game. There’s no better way of proving your singleplayer run-and-gun experience than seeing what it feels like against a live human opponent in multiplayer. But we’re more than willing to make differences to deliver the best experience in each. For example, in multiplayer, we do an additional pass for animation. In singleplayer you don’t mind if a guard up on a balcony does a nice Hollywood death animation when you shoot him - stumbling around a bit before falling over. While in multiplayer it needs to be a one-to-one correlation between action and result.

*A striking thing about the Paris-set Operation Métro level is the way it radically changes the shape of the battlefield in each of its stages - can you take us through the design process?*
If people walk away from that level having been surprised - “Is that where we’re going? Will we really do that?” - those reactions make me really happy. It’s all about a journey - like Lord of the Rings: now we go into Mordor!

*The Paris map could almost be three or four different levels.*
Exactly. There’s nothing preventing us, if people had the time and the will, we could probably do a ten base Rush map! It’s definitely doable.

*Do you have a plan for how the environments shape gameplay and which classes that benefits?*
Battlefield games are always hard to balance, since for different locations different kits have advantages. The beauty this time around, with the gun attachments and upgrades, you can easily adjust to the location you are in. So out in the park area, you get snipers at the back, and if you’re a defender you want to go recon or engineer to take out the vehicles. When you go into the subway the support class comes into its own as you run through the tunnels. The challenge for me is to ensure that our telemetry data shows that all the classes are equally used across the whole map.

*Bad Company 2’s complex tactics put some people off, leading to many resorting to standing at the back and sniping [a group known as Chewbaccas to the community].*
We’re still in pre-alpha, so there are a lot of things you haven’t seen today. But for them, it’s part of an educational package. Nothing of this is set, but it could be anything from instructional videos to a lot of additional aiding systems in order to let people really know what it’s all about. I think our work with the Bad Company franchise on console, and what that makes you do when it comes to context sensitive systems, it made for a smarter and well thought-through design. Hopefully we’ll reel in the Chewbaccas!

_This interview was conducted as part of our Battlefield 3 preview, printed in this month's issue of Edge, out now._


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 9, 2011)

That GameStop employee had a bad day.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 9, 2011)

I still want a prize if my system specs guess is right.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.computerandvideogames.co...3-multiplayer-sees-significant-class-changes/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 10, 2011)

Scans of full EDGE article

==================================================

List of vendors selling Digital Copies of BF3
List of B&M retailers selling it on Disc

==================================================


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

yup no steam listed looks like no BF3 for me then.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

HHmmm, yeah thats disappointing, hopefully the 2 sides can come to an agreement before the release.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup no steam listed looks like no BF3 for me then.



I would guess EA is keeping it to themselves so they can have "exclusive" claims and would expect later to show up on stem. If BF3 is selling as well as that Gamestop rumor suggests, there is good reason for EA to do this.


----------



## erixx (Jul 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup no steam listed looks like no BF3 for me then.



hahahaha, no one in the whole internet wil believe YOU are not going to play BF3... haha, next excuse!!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

uh hey dumbass, i only play Battlefield Bad Company 2 because someone else bought it for me for building there PC, and i only have  Vietnam Expansion because Black Haru bought it for me, so yea try trolling again


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, and you'll still end up with a copy of BF3 somehow, it just wouldn't be the same without you raging all the time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

lol you guys do realize ive only played maybe 1hr of BC2 in the last month, if that lol and i dont think ill be jumping on again any time soon either.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 11, 2011)

GameSpasm - Hands-on with multiplayer Battlefield 3 on the PS 3



Spoiler



July 8th, 2011

Battlefield 3 is one of the most-anticipated games of the year. The combat shooting video game isn’t coming out until Oct. 25, but Electronic Arts showed it off today to the press at its headquarters in Redwood City, Calif.

This is an important game for EA. If it looks and plays beautiful, it could very well generate a billion dollars in revenue, just as new installments of Call of Duty have done each year for Activision Blizzard. If it falls short, there will be a lot of disappointed gamers and investors out there. And Activision Blizzard will keep its bragging rights for the king of shooters for another year.

With that in mind, I played a round of Battlefield 3 multiplayer on the PlayStation 3. It was the same map in the Paris Metro underground that I played at E3, when EA showed off the PC multiplayer version of the game. It was a fun experience, but not quite as high as the highest expectations for this game. As others have reported, the PS 3 version of the game runs slower. The PC game runs at 60 frames per second on a high-end machine, while the PS 3 version runs at 30 frames per second. That’s noticeably different, and it’s slower than Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3, as far as I can tell. At E3, I played the Spec Ops version of multiplayer for Modern Warfare 3.

EA pointed out that the Battlefield 3 game was running on Alpha code today. It’s not done and will be improved by the time it launches. I suspect that the Xbox 360 version will be similar to the PS 3, running slower than the maximum speed on the PC. In some ways, that’s OK. The Battlefield series has always made this trade-off of realism over speed. In Battlefield games, the environment is alive. Buildings are destructible. Vehicles can be driven. And soldiers can’t run at 40 miles per hour forever.

With Battlefield 3, the multiplayer combat is similar to Battlefield Bad Company 2, which debuted in March 2010. You are given a goal of defending or taking an objective. If you take the first objective, you can move into a new part of the map with a second objective. If you seize four objectives, your team wins the match. Defenders have to fight off the attackers. This kind of directed play is good because it gives everyone a sense of the mission at hand.

The battle in the Metro map started in a park, with one group trying to reach a laptop and blow it up. The foliage was deep enough in places so that you could hide completely. The enemy came up with an armored car and they kept taking our team out. I switched from an assault rifle role to an engineer. Then I used rocket-propelled grenades to take out the armored car from behind. I shot it four times before it finally blew up. But we still lost that part of the fight.

My group lost control of the first objective, and that forced us underground into the Metro to defend our next spot. Amid crashed subway trains, we had to defend another laptop hidden in a maintenance room. We managed to do so quite well, mainly by gathering around the objective spot and shooting down long corridors.

We blocked the enemies from getting through to the objective room. In the match, I managed to come in first place during the round, taking down 13 enemies and dying 16 times. That wasn’t a great performance, and it was aided by the fact that I was always on the defense, which is easier. Most of my kills were against targets that were 25 yards to 75 yards away.

The good thing was that I didn’t notice that much lag, or jerky slowness. Multiplayer has to be faster than the single-player version of the game. When you shoot at someone, you expect to hit your target. If you don’t, the illusion of realism falls apart. With Battlefield 3, the game is fast enough. But it is not noticeably better and the multiplayer graphics are not ten times better than the games that are already out, such as Call of Duty Black Ops, Medal of Honor, and Battlefield Bad Company 2.

Yes, the graphics are better as the Frostbite 2 engine — which determines the quality of the graphics and physics — has been improved for Battlefield 3. But those improvements show up more in the PC version of the game that EA has been showing for most of its big-event demos. With the PS 3, there are trade-offs. To me, the graphics were little more fuzzy and weren’t crisp on the PS 3. It looked almost as if someone had sprinkled black dots throughout the image on the screen in a way that turned down the sharpness.

That’s disappointing. I also had a hard time playing with the PS 3 controller. I shoot better with either an Xbox 360 controller or a PC mouse. With the PS 3, I fumble around more. And with the fuzzy graphics, I couldn’t see that far away during the action scenes. Consequently, I found it very difficult to snipe at a soldier off in the distance, even with a red-dot scope on my gun. I imagine that I could adapt to that over time, but it reinforced the notion that I would likely want to play this game on the Xbox 360, which has the weakest graphics of any of the systems that will run the game.

I hope that the game developers can make strides in speeding up the game play and improving the graphics. But after playing a round on the PS 3, I’ve adjusted my expectations downward for this game. But before I write the game off as a disappointment, I still want to see a lot more and I want to hear some more analysis from some real graphics experts on this topic.

After I played multiplayer for Modern Warfare 3 at E3, I was mildly impressed with the Hollywood-style combat, even in the multiplayer sessions. With the Spec Ops mode, you play cooperatively with another player, fighting growing numbers of enemies until you are just overwhelmed with bad guys. I didn’t see any lag problems and the graphics seemed reasonably good. At this point, I’ve seen more Battlefield 3 up close than I have Modern Warfare 3.

With Battlefield 3, EA showed scenes with outstanding graphics at the outset back in March, setting very high expectations. After I saw the scene that EA showed in March, I felt like I was looking at a combat video, not a video game. Hopefully, the game will live up to that imagery. But it will come back to haunt EA if it doesn’t.

EA still has to show more of the single-player version of the game. So it has plenty of chances to win over fans by the time the game launches in October. Here’s how it stands now: EA impressed everyone in March with a great demo and again at E3 in June, when it showed off tank combat. But now reality is setting in at this stage. In the coming months, EA will have to impress us all over again.



==================================================

battlefield3gamer - Battlefield 3 Planning To Have Full Joystick Support



Spoiler



Posted by CaLLmeDoM94 on July 10, 2011 at 11:14 PM	

Flying with joysticks in previous Battlefield titles on the PC platform, have been popular among users who are uncapable of flying with a mouse and keyboard. Battlefield 2 allowed joystick controls to be fully customizable: Certain buttons to fire missles, bullets, certain tweaks to the joystick to roll and maneuver as well. Battlefield 3 fans have now learned, via  Tweet, by Alan Kertz, Senior Gameplay Designer, that DICE plans to "fully support joysticks". Take a look at the in-depth customization of flying aircrafts and helicopters below.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 11, 2011)

EDIT -- Already posted in this topic, carry on.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 11, 2011)

just buy the game on a F****** disc people! I also dont understand why people hate on origin so much!


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 11, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> just buy the game on a F****** disc people! I also dont understand why people hate on origin so much!



If the f****** disk requires you to activate the game via Origin, it doesn't represent much of a f****** solution for those who wish to avoid this platform, does it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> just buy the game on a F****** disc people! I also dont understand why people hate on origin so much!



Has nothing to do with Origin, has to do with it not being on Steam. Hell even if it was on Steam and allowed me to run Origin (which I actually am despite having 0 games on it), I would be fine with that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 11, 2011)

> Bad Company 2’s complex tactics put some people off, leading to many resorting to standing at the back and sniping [a group known as Chewbaccas to the community].



lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Objective based teamplay is so confusing, it's much easier to spawn randomly and run around like a chicken with your head cut off and a twitchy finger. Flag cap? spawn at flag? Me no understand.... teammate? what a teammate?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh hey dumbass, i only play Battlefield Bad Company 2 because someone else bought it for me for building there PC, and i only have  Vietnam Expansion because Black Haru bought it for me, so yea try trolling again



Ill try to hook u up crazyman


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2011)

lol you just want to see me rage, so you can all laugh,


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol you just want to see me rage, so you can all laugh,



I laugh just thinking about you raging, I just need a reminder to keep the memory fresh every month or 2.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2011)

bastards


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 11, 2011)

If he is not going to be playing BF3, why is he hanging out in the clubhouse and like the 9th person on the clubhoue list?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2011)

because originally it was going to be on Steam, and thus i would have bought the game there wise ass


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If he is not going to be playing BF3, why is he hanging out in the clubhouse and like the 9th person on the clubhoue list?



no Christmas cookies for you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2011)

So no steam? ghey


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> So no steam? ghey



It is simply not confirmed. Steam and EA apparently have to do some contract renegotiation about sales and exclusive marketing items. While I can't confirm that for sure as the EA Origin market rep still have not replied to me, it would seem to be the case as several games by EA were removed but some have been put back on Steam. Notably Alice: Madness Returns and Shank were both removed around the same time as Crysis 2. Both of the former are now available again and participated in the Steam Summer sale, yet Crysis 2 has not.

So Battlefield 3 being available through Steam may still be possible, but simply may not happen until the final month, shortening the pre-order time and possibly without any marketing bonuses.

Honestly I think EA is waiting to see how well Star Wars: The Old Republic will do when it comes to building a customer base for Origin. If that does well, Steam can share BF3. If it does poorly, EA may hold BF3 hostage to build Origin use in its place. This seems most likely to me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 11, 2011)

That sounds pretty plausible.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 12, 2011)

It'll be on Steam they won't miss out on this one. 
Hell they already sell all the other Battlefield games.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> battlefield3gamer - Battlefield 3 Planning To Have Full Joystick Support
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a new pair of underwear again . 

Would you guys recommend having a flight joystick or something similar next to the keyboard for vehicles ... or would it not provide much difference to keyboard controls hmm..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 12, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> It'll be on Steam they won't miss out on this one.
> Hell they already sell all the other Battlefield games.



Its not Steam's choice. EA has final say in how and where their license is available. If they say no Steam, there is nothing Valve can do about it.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 12, 2011)

random said:


> Would you guys recommend having a flight joystick or something similar next to the keyboard for vehicles ... or would it not provide much difference to keyboard controls hmm..



oh it definitely makes a difference.  I just used my 360 controller with bc2, but rhino i think
used a flight stick and both of us preferred it over the kb/m, for flight only of course.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Its not Steam's choice. EA has final say in how and where their license is available. If they say no Steam, there is nothing Valve can do about it.



I became alarmed when I noticed that certain Mass Effect 2 DLC elements were not made available on Steam. The Crysis 2 shenanigans confirmed that something was indeed amiss. Steam isn't perfect but I have learned to live with it: it isn't limited to a single publisher and it keeps all my games neatly together. 

Sales will number millions, even if it is exclusive to Origins, but I'll probably stay away if it doesn't come to Steam. After all, tomorrow it will be Activision or Ubisoft who are at the same shit with a similar "must have"  title and we'll end up with 6 DRM/digital distribution platforms installed on our machines to ensure a nice fat startup: they will latch on to our kernels, festering and intermingling whilst spawning untold filth. 

We wil also have 6 online accounts with our bank details, to afford thieving account hackers more of a sporting chance. In short, the end is nigh.

Well, either that or in my case it's simply another instance of an old dog, new tricks and over reliance on the devil you know.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

If I remember correctly, BC2 pre-order wasn't availible on Steam till about 1.5 - 2 months before it released. I remember people here pre-ordering it through EA because it hadn't shown up on Steam yet. I think the samething will happen this time around, despite EA/Steam issues.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If I remember correctly, BC2 pre-order wasn't availible on Steam till about 1.5 - 2 months before it released. I remember people here pre-ordering it through EA because it hadn't shown up on Steam yet. I think the samething will happen this time around, despite EA/Steam issues.


Yep and I was one of them and that was another reason it leads to believe it'll be out on Steam. 
Even if it is EA's call they aren't gonna pass up the Marketing Power of Steam. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Exactly, even when BC2 did show up on Steam, it was almost without warning. There was no word if it would be there, heck I was about to go through EA myself, they were just using the time and uncertainty to rake in as much through their own site as they could. But with Steam being the 2nd largest videogame distributor (and largest PC one) they can't really pass it up (at least I hope). If they do and they are claiming this game is for the PC masses, I would be a bit sad, as Steam has almost single handedly revitalized PC gaming.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2011)

So tired of this meme *but this one's funny cause it's TRUE!*


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL yay I got 6 thanks even though I put that in the wrong clubhouse!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 12, 2011)

Battlefield: BC2 is Battlefield. It doesn't matter which version you're talking about, it still applies. 
I still play BF1942 as well as BF:V, not as much, but I still have them installed.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 12, 2011)

More BF3 Pre-order bonus'

Order at Amazon.co.uk get SpecAct kits free
Order at http://www.gamesload.de, get Medal of Honor free.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 13, 2011)

Scroll-down and see MW3's pre-order bonus.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, thats a nice bonus, MoH for free.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, thats a nice bonus, MoH for free.


Yeah that is kind of funny because I get a BF3 beta key because I bought it. 
It really isn't a bad game. I like it. It isn't BF , but it isn't COD either. I think
it is exactly what they wanted it to be a mixture of both.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 13, 2011)

Plant Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Motion Capture Images with Andy McNab & Battlefield 3 book.

==================================================

Battlefieldo - PunkBuster officially confirmed



Spoiler



Looks like the Russian Battlefield Websites battlefieldbc.ru and bf3.com.ua had the opportunity to hold a podcast with the Russian Battlefield Community Manager Eugene “Joe” Olenev.

“So we`ve did that podcast. It was mainly dedicated to different aspects of Battlefield in Ukraine and Russia. We don`t have lots of events in russian-speaking community yet.  ”

They were kind enough to compile and translate a list with the BF3 Facts that came up in the Podcast Interview. However, like everywhere these days, not much new Information came up.
But it looks like good ol’ PunkBuster has been confirmed to be included as Anti-cheating Measure.

- Hitboxes are much improved in comparison with BFBC2.
- Recoil is really hard and needs to get used to.
- The closed betatest for MoH owners will be held but no word on date yet.
- There will be ingame VOIP.
- The anticheat system is PunkBuster. 
- There are three slots for weapon customization.
- Character customization will be up but no word on details.
- BF3 will be greatly optimized. DICE is willing to optimize it for all platforms and hardware.
- System specs won`t be “fantastic”. They will be reasonable.
- The feeling of BF3 is truly different. It`s not BF2 and not BFBC2.
- BF3 will be highly cybersports-oriented.
- There`s no final decision about commo-rose at DICE. 
- There`s closed area at DICE office where people work on unannounced project  .
- Battlelog is a web-application for BF3.

The Podcast can be found here.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah that is kind of funny because I get a BF3 beta key because I bought it.



Idaho we've been thru this a bunch you technically have to have the "Limited Edition" of MOH which was, afaik, just pre-order. Steam support told me this in like March after taking a month to get an answer so I did not buy MOH. However, I said _technically_ as who knows what they will actually do re. beta access once it finally drops. Hasn't there already been rumblings about it being "open" now with no further detail about what that really means?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 13, 2011)

OffDutyGamers - Breakdown – Battlefield 3 Character Models



Spoiler



by: Rigger82, Lunch Meat, Checkmate11b, MM11c, Edwards, EODTech, and FalconPara
Posted: July 12, 2011

If you’ve spent any time around our site, you’ll know we take a serious look at military games. The more serious the team of developers and artists are about talking details, the more we’re going to test them and keep them to that standard. So far, our Swedish friends from DICE have been doing a great job.

The other day we were presented with an image of the 4 primary classes for this upcoming title and after the initial look at all the little details, we decided this one needed us to call an inspection and review the troops.






What we found, well, let’s just say we feel like this a bit of a soup sandwich.

*GROUP ATTENTION, STANDBY FOR INSPECTION*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Support Class

To be honest, most of us look at this image and worry when this poor bastard is going to get jumped by some Gunnery Sergeant for the Mr. T starter kit of ammunition. Metal draped over your neck isn’t comfortable or practical, put it in a damn box there, devil dog. The other thing we note is that the ‘oorah deadlift of the M249 SAW is cool but based on his arms, someone needs to get comfortable with a case of MREs and bulk up.

The Gig List
Nice SAW, you wouldn’t have to carry it like that if you had a sling. 
Yellow gloves, great for the garden center at Home Depot. 
Get those extra rounds into that case! 
Is that a Med kit front and center? It most likely would have a red strap to signify medical gear for easy identification. 
Still wondering about those boots but they look non standard. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Engineer Class

We’re to believe that these are Marine MARSOC troops and if there is one thing that the Marines do well, that’s maintain a good ‘squared-away’ appearance. That beard might be fine when he’s auditioning for the next Medal of Honor cover shot, but the face fur’s gotta go.

The Gig List
No head gear or helmet, but the ball cap is for baseball or Blackwater. 
If he’s EOD then we would likely see some ballistic glasses/goggles. 
You can body sling an AT4 but again no sling on the M16A3/A4. Hope you like carrying it. 
Super-long barrel on the M16, definitely not standard issue. 
Shotgun shells, but no shotgun. 
What’s the deal with the ‘crackle camo’ on the AT4? 
Shopping at Gloves R Us this weekend with the Support class. While dark, we still seem to be flashing a nice yellow bit. 
We’re looking for the Commo gear for the headset, maybe in the bag up on the chest. 
Every one of these guys should have a sidearm. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recon Class

Ok, this outfit is a bag of hammers, box of rocks and is flat out f’d up like a football bat. Our shooter clearly woke up naked in a Hollywood warehouse and grabbed as much crap off the rack to avoid being recognized on the walk of shame home.

That IR strobe doesn’t stand a chance in that right shoulder pocket area after a couple hits from that Barrett recoil. 
Lots of 5.56 ammo and magazine but no secondary weapon. I guess he ditched it when he realized that DICE wasn’t issuing slings. 
That green Schemagh (head scarf) would likely be your more standard tan/white. It wouldn’t get worn like he’s trying out for American Ninja competition. Seriously though, you wouldn’t want to look ‘too much’ like the enemy, so wearing it like that might get you some blue on blue fire situations. 
If he’s on the hunt, those goggles are not going to be up there on the head catching the light. 
Snipers like headgear! Breaks up the outline AND affords you some shade in sunny conditions for your shot. 
What is with the glove shopping with this crew? Skeleton gloves really? I guess someone at DICE is channeling a secret disappointment with the GHOST character from Modern Warfare. 
Double ration recruit! You sure aren’t going to be shouldering that weapon on that 130 lb frame, get this boy a sandwich. 
Crackle Camo again on the body of the weapon system, what the hell is that? 
Seem to be missing a bi-pod on the weapon, and the flash suppressor for a weapon that size is usually much larger. 
Shirt layering, if you lose the blouse (shirt) you might have the undershirt on but two undershirts look like he just left ‘The Gap’ at the mall. 
No visible sidearm… don’t leave home without it. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Assault Class

We’re not used to seeing Marines with MICH helmets, so sporting all that on the head looks like he’s signed up for sensory deprivation training. We’ve also deduced that there is good evidence here that he lost to the armorer during poker night. He got stuck with the M16 variant rather than his M4!

Blue tape on the magazines? Guess these are the ‘blanks’. What is this obsession with color accenting on the classes? Earth tones are used for a reason out there in the field. 
Another example of a Marine that didn’t stand close enough to the razor. The face fur is evident again. 
M16 with unusually long barrel again and what appears to be a flip sight that doesn’t make much sense in this application. 
While not impossible, you likely wouldn’t wrap your weapon’s buttstock with anything that could bunch up against and potentially interfere with the charging handle. 
Magpul are either falling off or those are greater than 30 round magazines based on the length 
Headscarf seems a little much given all the head decor and that green stands out too much with all the washed out brown tones and black. 
Of all the gloves picked up by this unit, these likely ‘Oakley Assaults’ are the best suited and yet are brown! 
Technical note: It looks like his left hand has been swiveled backwards, something about the fingers just seem wrong. 
Addressing the Troops
Well Marines, you officially look like you stood in front of a surplus store when it was blown up! This is a sorry excuse for the Corps and more than a little disappointing for the team here at Off Duty Gamers. We can just hope that maybe this image is something they were playing with and once they peel off the gun show layer, we’ll see some serious Marines standing tall, ready to take care of business and still represent the professionals of the USMC.

_PS. It’s worth noting that we think we’ve found the model used for the Assault and Engineer facial images. _


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 13, 2011)

So they are pissed about a pre-beta mock up of the classes. Classes who's appearance will change based on the equipment you give them for your individual kits? And grip about a sidearm that could very well be on their belt behind them turned to their dominate hand. Especially the Sniper who expects to be lying down and usually avoids things on his front that are not near flat or have a lot of angles because laying on that will hurt.

Can we get some more bitching here, this was not enough. No one pointed out that the load outs all suggest these men are going to 4 different locations as then have different dominate color schemes and different camo patterns.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

DICE.. Do us a favor and give us some BF2 maps on BC2. God i would love Wake on BC2. Would be AWESOME


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> DICE.. Do us a favor and give us some BF2 maps on BC2. God i would love Wake on BC2. Would be AWESOME



Wakes not a BF2 map, thats a 1942 map. But we are getting 4 maps from BF2 for free if you buy the game before it releases.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 13, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> DICE.. Do us a favor and give us some BF2 maps on BC2. God i would love Wake on BC2. Would be AWESOME



Then pre-order BF3 to get the Limited Edition, which includes the return to Karkand expansion pack!
Includes remakes of Strike at Karkand, Wake, Sharqi Peninsula, and Gulf of Oman.

See details in this EA PWNED episode (@ ~5:45).


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Then pre-order BF3 to get the Limited Edition, which includes the return to Karkand expansion pack!
> Includes remakes of Strike at Karkand, Wake, Sharqi Peninsula, and Gulf of Oman.
> 
> See details in this EA PWNED episode (@ ~5:45).



Meh... It's not coming out till october. I won't order till atleast september


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Another BF3 interview, this one from MSNBC.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/43732265#43732265


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wakes not a BF2 map, thats a 1942 map. But we are getting 4 maps from BF2 for free if you buy the game before it releases.



Originally, yes it was for 1942.

Wake Island 2007


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Originally, yes it was for 1942.
> 
> Wake Island 2007



Yeah I meant originally, I personally never got into BF2 and it seems thats all people talk about sadly. So I like to try and give 1942 credit when possible, thats probably still the FPS I have enjoyed the most.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

Just making sure you hadn't missed that it got remade for BF2 which would be entirely possible. Though it was announced as one of the BF2-map remakes for BF3.

BF3 Punkbuster confirmed


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 13, 2011)

Did anyone notice that the support guy had a medic symbol and the assualt guy has what looks like the ammo symbol? 
source


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did anyone notice that the support guy had a medic symbol and the assualt guy has what looks like the ammo symbol?
> source



Interesting, maybe they havent changed it yet.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 14, 2011)

Re-Dubz #3: Battlefield 3 - Dear Dice, Give us the F***ing Tools


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2011)

I mean, wasn't it obvious...?
Tools or no tools (BF2 was the only with tools BTW), modders will mod. It's in their nature. BF:1942 and BF:V didn't have mod tools, just an option in the menu that allowed to launch the mods (although BF2 had that too). The thing is, with no mod tools, mods were still made. And telling modders that the engine is too complex is like insulting their skills, IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Tools or no tools (BF2 was the only with tools BTW), modders will mod. It's in their nature. BF:1942 and BF:V didn't have mod tools, just an option in the menu that allowed to launch the mods (although BF2 had that too). The thing is, with no mod tools, mods were still made. And telling modders that the engine is too complex is like insulting their skills, IMO.



No it's not, it's like putting out a challenge. If that challenge isn't much I would say it's pretty obvious they are right. But I tend to agree with their opinion, anyone who would want to mod the Frostbite engine is going to need a team of people with great skills. Even with games like Fallout, some people solo mod, big mods have small teams, modding for this would require almost a professional sized team to actually make anything decent. 

People are taking "too complex" as saying "you are all stupid". When it's not that, it's that yes, it is hard to mod for, but you will need a large team (almost a professional scale) to be able to make anything worth while. That is to say new maps and such, some weapon skins or sound packs of course could be achieved by a smaller team.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

but still large mod or not is that really a reason not to give them tools 1kurgan1

think about
look at

Nehrim for Oblivion an entire team with voice acting cast etc
theres the guys behind Age of Chivalry, or the 2 man development team that created Hegemony Philip of Macedon etc, theres plenty that 1 person can do and a small team of dedicated ppl can make amazing mods

another prime example is the Total War series

look at whats been done with Rome Total War, Medieval 2 Total War, and the tools the community has made for Empire, Napoleon and Shogun II, in those 3 titles we were denied the basic tools that were needed so coders within the community said FU to Creative Assembly and wrote there own tools to read and overwrite the binary files.

the teams behind total war mods tend to do everything thats needed to make a new game so i really dont see how dice can say its to complex, when in reality its not.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> but still large mod or not is that really a reason not to give them tools 1kurgan1
> 
> think about
> look at
> ...



I'm not saying it's not a reason to not give them mod tools. But comparing modding an engine that is almost a decade old to one of the better engines on the market right now, is night and day. Nehrim is great, they did a great job, but that is the size of team I am talking about to do something successful, I mean they had 56 voice actors alone. That is basically a professional sized team working without pay.

But like you said, many mod teams out there have modded many games that didn't have mod support. And if people can truly mod BF3, they will, no mod tools will not stop them. But honestly, I haven't even heard mention of a single team trying to mod BC2, with mod tools maybe some people could give some cracks at BF3. But fully destructible environments, this isn't Oblivion or like any game that has ever had mods released for it. So if people can pull it off, they will, despite tools, it's something that only time will tell.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

well thats why tools are neccesary but keeping them from users with a bit of finger pointing and talking down to them is not a good idea,

but again even without tools things can be done its just a shit ton harder

so BF3s tools might be a bit convulted but i highly doubt that if there tools were a mess and obviously so complicated theres no way they could have pumped out BC2, Vietnam, BF3 and w.e that other BF game was that didnt make it to PC but came out around the same time as BC2.

but yea same game engine same settings look at the difference in quality.
Original Rome TW










Roma Surrectum II mod team if i remember right was only 20 ppl









given tools a small mod team can do alot with a game, no mod tools these days pretty much kills any real modding attempts

but the major problem is do to compression and special model and file types and containers no mod tools means you wont see anything its why BC2 dosent really have mods, if we cant take the games models textures etc and export them drag them into a 3D app we cant really change anything no can we  thats the problem now you see we have to tear apart binary containers that hold all the info replace items then reseal the containers, without the exe to launch the game flipping you the bird do to DRM, this is why mod tools are needed, its not that they are to complex, or anything even remotely close to that, its the simple fact that given time a group of ppl can and usually will do a better job then the original developer, and it does tend to make them look bad lol

good examples of games where small teams have proven to be far more effective at improving and overall adding value

BF2
Oblivion
Morrowind
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
any Valve Title lol

in the end mod tools help games improve over time and offer a talent pool that companies cant normal access, locking out modding on BF3 is simply a way to maintain DLC revenue because we all already know some gun nut will model any weapon they can and have it look better and get it in game lol meaning skins and extra weapon packs wouldnt be so profitable, its a business thing, i see why there doing it, dosent mean i have to like it tho 

That said i feel with Mod tools BF3 could quite possible end up staying in the top spot for best looking game for a very long time look at what tools did for the ancient Gamebryo based Bethesda games, once you mod that game it still looks good compared to other titles today, and its 5+ years old. With BF3 being one of the first games to support all modern features its something the mod community could truly learn from and create some mind blowing modifications with.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not saying no mod tools makes it easy. But I'm saying, if people want to reach those files they will. You list games that mods have added a ton too, but you forget 1942 in that list (as do most people as it seem most played BF2).

When 1942 was the shooter to play, the Desert Combat mod was more popular than the game itself. There was ranked league for that mod, and that game came with no mod tools.

I don't feel mod tools and DLC are linked in anyway to be honest. As I said in the thread in the Games section, 1942 and BF2 had a lot of mods (one with mod tools, one without) and both of them had more expansions/dlc than BC2 has had.

Mod tools can add life, and they have helped Gamebryo, for the people that can even play with texture packs. Me personally, FO3 and F:NV with a 4870x2, 2x 5850, or a 6950, start tossing in texture packs (of course with ini tweaking) and they run like crazy. Looks decent, but I usually stick to lighting mods, texture packs just destroy fps in those titles. I can only imagine people tinkering with destructible buildings, and a much more complex engine. Talking about mod teams and mentioning Nehrim (probably one of the largest / best mod teams ever) or another mod team that was "only" 20 people. Those are very very few and far between, some of the largest mods for the Gamebryo games don't even have 20 man teams, and thats probably the most popular engine to mod. To mod BF3 correctly even with tools, and be on the level that Nehrim provided, the team would need to most likely be even larger (as they were using mod tools on a much more dated engine) to actually provide that polished of gameplay, and I don't even know if that large of a mod team exists in the world. I think we would be flooded with a bunch of weapon skins and basic things, but entire maps, actually done up with destruction, I really don't think we would be seeing that for a long time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

not really the TWC forums theres usually 100-200 mods in development with teams from 5-50 ppl modding is far more prevalent then people think problem is developers THINK its small time when as many games have proven that given tools creates a longer life span for a game but you have to remember kurgan DLC is impacted by mods

why would you pay for guns or maps if the community does it better for free especially if its an online title, developers dont want the game lasting to long as it cuts into profits on newer titles, all these things come into play, and are more likely to be the reason we wont see mod tools,

simple fact is this industry thrives on new games every year and trying to pull gamers from old titles to new ones to keep the ball rolling, i mean look at BC2 its going to have a bout 1.5 years life span and BF3 will hit we already know BC2 will maintain some players but the majority will move on, its a form of forced obsolescence


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't ever really got into the Total War Series, so I can't speak for the sizes of those mod teams. But beyond that, I would say most teams don't break even 20 or 30 people. To have a non-paid group of people (very large group) with professional skills logging tons of time into mods just isn't something thats going to happen a lot. 

Personally, if I enjoy a game, I buy the extra content. I bought Vietnam, and I honestly dislike it. But with over 500 hours into BC2, I was glad to pay for it just to try it. And I'm not disappointed it wasn't to my liking. I played the crap out of 1942 (this was when I was in highschool working on McD's and bringing home less than $200 a month and had $125 car loan payments) and I really only played the DC mod, yet I bought all of the expansions for that game as well. 

Community mods are nice, but it's hard to incorporate them into the over all scheme. Lets say new weapons, when do you unlock them? Where are their stats tracked? Who's to say they are balanced? The mods for Warfare games that hit it big are the complete conversions, 1942 DC, 1942 / BF2 Forgotten Hope. Modding a MP because you are playing with others is a harder thing to keep balanced unless you have one team behind the whole deal. A single map isn't going to do a ton of good. So any decent mod for BF3 is going to require a big team, and if a big team wants to mod BF3, that is talented, they will do so regardless of mod tools. The only people getting hosed hard are solo people wanting to make skins or tweak sounds.

Of course the industry works off new games, and of course people will move to BF3. But this isn't like a new CoD, new paint on an old house. The reason to move up here is because of the massive changes coming with it. And with the amount of enjoyment I have gotten from BC2, I have no issue with that. And to be honest, not a ton of issues of a lack of mod tools. With the amount of polish and the amazing destruction in these games, I would be extremely picky with any mod I wanted anyways.

Not saying no mod tools is good. I'm just saying, their assessment on it being difficult to mod is most likely correct, it's got a lot of complex mechanics to this engine. And if a great mod team wants to mod it, no tools will not stop them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

thats just it tho kurgan as newer tools have come out things have gotten EASIER not HARDER, thats why there comment is rather asinine  its not any harder now then it was 5 years ago or 8 years ago its an excuse to not have to bother 

Creative Assembly and Sega did the same thing with the total war series, in stead of finding a way to keep there DLC safe and allow modding they just made everything binary and told the community to get fucked promising mod tools every year for the last 4 years but nothing ever arrives lol,  so in retro spect it dosent matter as much really but its still a nice gesture, to have that option, in reality they could have just said

we wont release mod tools because it puts the game at risk for greater hacking and issues which is a legit concern,

uh this stuffs to hard for you is not a good reason lol

from where im looking EA / DICE just dosent have the balls to say were to lazy to release are stuff to you we are to worried are competitors will steal are awesomness, and we are concerned you will make atomic weapons with are tool kit lolz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I do agree it's a blanket reason, but the first comments I seen about it were "EA thinks we are stupid". When time to produce, hacking issues, balance issues, dlc issues, are all relevant reasons. A properly made mod tool might make things easy, but a proper mod tool for the community would just take more time as well.

The reason people have modded Total War: Rome and the older titles, is because the newer ones weren't as good. To keep what they liked, but add new things they were forced to mod. BC2 was great, BF3 is adding more greatness. If they keep on a 2 - 3 year setup, I'm not really too worried. If there was mods for BC2 I I probably wouldn't have the time to digest them. Also if 2 - 3 mods become popular, it thins out the community.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

no theres more mod demand for the newer games then there are older games

the problem is that they had to lock shit out because CA and Sega are so lazy a simple unpack tool for there files allowed ppl to play there dlc since it was on the disc to begin with lol

again tools were promised for Empire and Napoleon but here we are 2 3 4 years later nothing yet lol. its the same game engine for all 3 games, they just wont release the tools because if they did so they would lose money, because the protection systems for the content they cut and then offered as DLC was already available sort of like the Dead Space 2  suits that were on disc and unlocked withing a couple days when the DLC wasnt even available yet lol, its stituations like these have have caused mod tools to get shelved, because they do cut into profits 

again look at for instance, current modern 3 Total War games, map is locked so you cant add settlements or more territories you can add new regions

best mods for Empire - SHogun II have been darth mod which is just a unit and stats balance mod with a few units added using already available items

now look at Medieval 2 it had an unpacker and mod folder support,   thus mods like Third Age Total War etc were released hell even Creative Assemblies own employees created mods for the game, basically it was after Sega bought CA that all the friendly support got destoryed,

my guess is Dice knows mods can do big things for a game, but EA sees it as a thread, EA is the head honcho so Dice has to suck it up, pretty much how it goes these days. Publisher gets last say in everything, kind makes me wonder why we have developers at all, EA should just call Dice EA and then publisher / developer line can dissappear since developers dont really seem to get the freedom to make the content they envision.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 14, 2011)

Battlefieldo - Battleblog #3: First Pictures of Battlelog



Spoiler



Battleblog #3: First Pictures of Battlelog
12:11 pm | by Stadler on July 14, 2011 in Battlefield 3 

Well today it’s Thursday and that means it’s time for another update from the Official Battlefield Blog. This time we get our first look at the Battlelog feature in Battlefield 3. DICE has proved to us once again that they are going a step further with Battlefield 3 and I must say, Battlelog is looking pretty damn impressive so far. Especially the built in chat function.  The blog posting is only on the German Battlefield page now, but hopefully the English version will be released in the next hours to come. We will keep you posted.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 14, 2011)

it looks like facebook meets steam filled with clutter great.... more i see of this the less inclined i am to want to play.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks pretty snappy to me personally. I don't think it's cluttered at all, and adding the social media aspect will, I think, drive competition between friends. I think it's a nice feature.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks interesting for those that want it, and for that that don't just bypass it. But thing I notice most is the friends list, an active ingame actual typing chat feature between friends, friends list looks much improved.

I like their little icons and meters, but I wish it just came with a good old chart that showed your KD and other stats over time, much like BFBCS has.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It looks interesting for those that want it, and for that that don't just bypass it. But thing I notice most is the friends list, an active ingame actual typing chat feature between friends, friends list looks much improved.
> 
> I like their little icons and meters, but I wish it just came with a good old chart that showed your KD and other stats over time, much like BFBCS has.



I assume it will like 2142 and BF2. Remember, this is just the screen you see when you first log in. I am sure there will be a stats page you can go to for all that.

While I don't necessarily like Origin, I like it being used as a backbone. This should remove the friend list limit BS.

Edit: Actually look at the top right section of the screen Kurgan. You can see the Stats page.


----------



## lemode (Jul 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - Battleblog #3: First Pictures of Battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i kind of like all this fluff.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry for a possible retarded question.... But I have a couple build for some clients coming up. Their specific reason for building new is because of this game and the fact they heard it is going to be taxing. Can anyone confirm that rumor here? Is this game really supposed to be on the level of like Crysis and metro 2033?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 15, 2011)

If BF3 is not coming to Steam, you guys may be more interested in deals elsewhere for this.

Pre-order BF3 from Newegg, using coupon code "EMCKCJE53", and get it for $50 w/free shipping.

It's a three day code, that expires after Sunday, 7/17/11.  Most likely not Release day shipping. 
I don't expect Newegg to pick up any special pre-order bonus' like the PWP.  Besides the $10, that is.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 15, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Sorry for a possible retarded question.... But I have a couple build for some clients coming up. Their specific reason for building new is because of this game and the fact they heard it is going to be taxing. Can anyone confirm that rumor here? Is this game really supposed to be on the level of like Crysis and metro 2033?



People from DICE have said if you can run Bad Company 2 well, you can play BF3, but not at "max".  But they have also said that the computer has not been built yet that can run it at "max".  The computer they used to demo it at GDC had a single GTX580 card.  Unknown CPU.
They have not released specific minimum and recommended computer requirements yet.
IMHO, yes it looks as good as Crysis and Metro 2033.


----------



## REAYTH (Jul 15, 2011)

Foyle Us a straight hook up dawg!

also did any  one notice on newegg they give some system requirements i mean are they true?
Minimum:
Hard Drive Space: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
Operating System: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
RAM: 2GB
Video Card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card

Recommended:
Hard Drive Space: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
RAM: 4GB
Video Card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 15, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> Foyle Us a straight hook up dawg!
> 
> also did any  one notice on newegg they give some system requirements i mean are they true?
> Minimum:
> ...



Those are system requirements have been floating around the net, they are unofficial specs that originated at the fan site bf3blog.com.  They have been specifically denied by DICE.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> People from DICE have said if you can run Bad Company 2 well, you can play BF3, but not at "max".  But they have also said that the computer has not been built yet that can run it at "max".  The computer they used to demo it at GDC had a single GTX580 card.  Unknown CPU.
> They have not released specific minimum and recommended computer requirements yet.
> IMHO, yes it looks as good as Crysis and Metro 2033.



This is why "Building my BF3 computer" threads make me chuckle.


----------



## REAYTH (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks man i wasnt sure ill cancel the order for the 6850


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 15, 2011)

> People from DICE have said if you can run Bad Company 2 well, you can play BF3, but not at "max". But they have also said that the computer has not been built yet that can run it at "max". The computer they used to demo it at GDC had a single GTX580 card. Unknown CPU.
> They have not released specific minimum and recommended computer requirements yet.
> IMHO, yes it looks as good as Crysis and Metro 2033.





erocker said:


> This is why "Building my BF3 computer" threads make me chuckle.



Wow then I will relay the message about this game. I am glade I looked into it first before I made a recommendation. If I would have told them that a GTX 580 or a couple of them would have been okay I might have ate my words thanks for the advice.

So it is really supposed to be that ridiculous has anyone said what is supposed to be so taxing about it yet??? That much tessellation or what ???


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> This is why "Building my BF3 computer" threads make me chuckle.



Agreed.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 15, 2011)

The only thing is .... I have supposedly seen game play videos and while yes it looks nice.... It doesn't look so wonderful to make me think "worlds most powerful computer needed" either.

Also just looking at comparison threads like this....http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&tl=en&u=http://nicarevolution.com/2011/02/24/battlefield-3-nuevo-rey-de-graficas-comparacion-incluida/ But still I am not that impressed yet.... I would love too see it though. Maybe this will be the game to finally move past crappy console ports and move to the next level!!! That would be great !!!


----------



## REAYTH (Jul 15, 2011)

ok so if i order from newegg ill save money on tax and the ten bucks with promo code not to mention the shipping almost 17 bucks BUT WHEN WILL IT ARIVE!!!!?!?!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 15, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> The only thing is .... I have supposedly seen game play videos and while yes it looks nice.... It doesn't look so wonderful to make me think "worlds most powerful computer needed" either.



You need to search for a downloadable high bit-rate video, the ones on YouTube do not do it justice. 



REAYTH said:


> ok so if i order from newegg ill save money on tax and the ten bucks with promo code not to mention the shipping almost 17 bucks BUT WHEN WILL IT ARIVE!!!!?!?!



The free shipping option is UPS 3 days guaranteed.  Depends on how close to a Newegg warehouse you are.  1-3 days.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 15, 2011)

Newegg will ship the day before relase and you should get it 2 days after. I ordered BC2 from the EA store and it arrived on launch day. I'll pay the extra 10 bucks and buy it from EA


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> This is why "Building my BF3 computer" threads make me chuckle.


Me too. 
Those in the business know that a GTX680 or a HD7970, an Ivy Bridge and 8GB is the hardware to get.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> You need to search for a downloadable high bit-rate video, the ones on YouTube do not do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> The free shipping option is UPS 3 days guaranteed.  Depends on how close to a Newegg warehouse you are.  1-3 days.



Took your advice and checked it out in high bit-rate video. Looks much more impressive. Still not sure if it will be that hardcore in terms of hardware. But the game is sure damn impressive looking thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 15, 2011)

There are a couple of Swedish TV4 News spots on DICE tonight.

Here is one posted on YouTube.  There are some screenshots of the editor, but otherwise not very entertaining if you don't speak Swedish.

But, these guys from battlefield3.nl say they saw a reference to LAN mode posted on a whiteboard behind Karl Magnus Troeddson.  I wouldn't get your hopes up, sounds unlikely to me.

One guy that apparently understands Swedish summarizes the story this way:

This is the main thing he says: 
- They work very hard on the game 
- Dice is pleased with publisher EA 
- No political things BF3 
- Some parts same as MW3 (some locations, paris) 
- They listen to the community and do many things we want


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone seen this? EA has decided to nerf building destruction in BF3

http://www.gamersbook.com/scene/news/destruction-of-battlefield-3-is-getting-nerfed/


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it looks like facebook meets steam filled with clutter great.... more i see of this the less inclined i am to want to play.



Yeah it does, I think the game itself will make up for 
the lame social media interface. I hope anyway.


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 16, 2011)

Makes me wounder if with frostbite 2.0 if we can take out inside walls.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah it does, I think the game itself will make up for
> the lame social media interface. I hope anyway.



Ummm, Alpha phase testing. That about covers it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> People from DICE have said if you can run Bad Company 2 well, you can play BF3, but not at "max".  But they have also said that the computer has not been built yet that can run it at "max".  The computer they used to demo it at GDC had a single GTX580 card.  Unknown CPU.
> They have not released specific minimum and recommended computer requirements yet.
> IMHO, yes it looks as good as Crysis and Metro 2033.



I really can't see that being true to be honest. With the current CPU's on the market, or even the top end videocards. The game is only what 3 months away and no hardware on the market can play it maxed, not even with multiple videocards? I call BS on DICE for that call.


----------



## Wyverex (Jul 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I really can't see that being true to be honest. With the current CPU's on the market, or even the top end videocards. The game is only what 3 months away and no hardware on the market can play it maxed, not even with multiple videocards? I call BS on DICE for that call.


If that is indeed true (about requirements to max out the game), I applaud DICE for looking forward into the future.
It will give the game better longevity.

*Of course, what is of upmost importance is: can you play the game on a cheap machine at 45-60 FPS at settings that make it look pretty?*
If the game looks good on medium settings, does it really matter if it doesn't say "maxed settings" in the options menu?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> If that is indeed true (about requirements to max out the game), I applaud DICE for looking forward into the future.
> It will give the game better longevity.
> 
> *Of course, what is of upmost importance is: can you play the game on a cheap machine at 45-60 FPS at settings that make it look pretty?*
> If the game looks good on medium settings, does it really matter if it doesn't say "maxed settings" in the options menu?



Nobody on TPU wants to play any game on "medium" settings. If thats all we wanted we would be console sheep. 

No. TPU members like to go balls deep or go home. Medium graphic settings is for pussies. Why do you think we all overclock? For medium settings? Hell no! I want me eyes to contract diabetes from all the eye candy!


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nobody on TPU wants to play any game on "medium" settings. If thats all we wanted we would be console sheep.
> 
> No. TPU members like to go balls deep or go home. Medium graphic settings is for pussies. Why do you think we all overclock? For medium settings? Hell no! I want me eyes to contract diabetes from all the eye candy!



Medium? PSH// Adcanced woith high AA and AF


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Medium? PSH// Adcanced woith high AA and AF



I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nobody on TPU wants to play any game on "medium" settings. If thats all we wanted we would be console sheep.
> 
> No. TPU members like to go balls deep or go home. Medium graphic settings is for pussies. Why do you think we all overclock? For medium settings? Hell no! I want me eyes to contract diabetes from all the eye candy!



YEAH!!!!!.......wait balls deep?


----------



## Wyverex (Jul 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nobody on TPU wants to play any game on "medium" settings. If thats all we wanted we would be console sheep.
> 
> No. TPU members like to go balls deep or go home. Medium graphic settings is for pussies. Why do you think we all overclock? For medium settings? Hell no! I want me eyes to contract diabetes from all the eye candy!


I guess I'm not on TPU then 

I just want to play the games and I want them to look good. Everything else is just e-peening 

PS Of course I overclock my hardware - it allows me to play the games I play at better performance while still looking good


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a Maximum guy on a Medium Budget


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2011)

The first BF3 billboards are going to start showing up!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The first BF3 billboards are going to start showing up!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LukT2.jpg



28th now? WTF it was the 25th!


Edit: Thats Europe. They are always behind the US......in everything.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats Europe. They are always behind the US......in everything.


DICE is Swedish.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 17, 2011)

BREAKING: Battlefield 3 alpha screenshots leaked



Spoiler



On July 17th, 2011 in Gallery




EA and DICE are currently running alpha/beta testing on the new Battlelog service, where a number of third party testers have been given access to the alpha version of Battlefiled 3 in order to test Battlelog. One of the testers sent us these screenshots of Battlefield 3, which is in alpha mode. The map is the same as we’ve seen at E3: Operation Metro. While the screenshots don’t reveal anything we haven’t seen yet, we do, for the first time, get a good glimpse of the Battlefield 3 HUD. There’s also an extra screenshot of Battlelog, showing a server browser.





















Notice the player name is erased on the browser screen, but shows up on the APC screen as the driver...oops.

Notes from another site on the same topic:



Spoiler



Battlefield 3 - Leaked 'Alpha Trial' multiplayer screenshots and graphics info
SUNDAY, JULY 17, 2011

Over on the tek-9.org forums, a user by the name of 'GOLD.i3DGwendoline' is now your best friend. They've leaked some Battlefield 3 screenshots from an 'Alpha Trial' of Battlefield 3, as well as some brand new information regarding graphics and gameplay. It's all below.

Remember, those are early-build multiplayer screenshots, which we're very keen to point out won't be representative of the final game (don't get your panties in a twist, folks). However, DICE have a lot of work to do; they've said before that there should be no difference between online and offline graphics.

The user also left some insightful new details, though we're a bit doubtful about the fact Graphic Detail was set to 'high':

_At first, The game says I need nvidia driver 275.35, while the last one is 275.33.
So maybe there will be more graphic options when it is enabled...

The only options I could change where resolution, which I took 1680x1024.
Graphic Detail: High

- Maps looks good.
- Graphic settings is bugged, probably since the recommended driver version is not yet released.
- Very low recoil, tough there is bulletspread.
- Bullets bounce off metal.
- Surround sound is REALLY good, the sound of the rockets that flew by my head made me smile, explosions are really nice, a good deep drum.
- You can see your own legs when you look down, tough your weapon will stick thru your own leg... =x
- You do not walk fully silent when crouching.
- Infinite sprint.
- Tank can swim and jump (funny bug rofl)_

And in case you wanted to know what sort of machine could run that at 510 FPS:

_AMD PhenomII 965 @ 4.5Gghz
4x2048MB DDR3-2133Mhz
2x 80GB Intel X-25 SSD on an Areca RAID controller.
1x GTX460, little bit clocked._

The original post can be found here. Stay tuned to our Twitter and we'll try our hardest to find you more in-game screenshots.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 17, 2011)

Battlefieldo - Battlelog website surfaces



Spoiler







11:09 am | by Stadler on July 17, 2011

The official login page for Battlelog has surfaced over the last couple of days. Even though no one is able to login now, looks as though EA/DICE is getting their system online. The CoD Elite beta kicked off over the weekend and perhaps EA/DICE is looking to do the same. There was much speculation whether this page was real or not but now we have confirmation on this. Through this page popping up, the community discovered a few other references. First, it appears as those a Swedish company, ESN is building the battlelog framework and a few developers have been seen on origin with “Battlefield 3 Alpha Trial” on their list.  You can check out the Battelog login page for yourself, and no matter how many times you try to login, we can assure you it won’t work. But the fantasy is nice.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking good to me. I'm hungry for some airplane gameplay, though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> BREAKING: Battlefield 3 alpha screenshots leaked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that guy is an idiot!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 18, 2011)

> And in case you wanted to know what sort of machine could run that at 5*~*10 FPS:
> 
> _AMD PhenomII 965 @ 4.5Gghz
> 4x2048MB DDR3-2133Mhz
> ...


Fixed.  Lol. (It's in green)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Edit: Thats Europe. They are always behind the US......in everything.



Except Duke Nukem 



_JP_ said:


> DICE is Swedish.



And Gearbox was US yet Europe got it first


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 18, 2011)

Jetster said:


> I'm a Maximum guy on a Medium Budget


Me too


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jetster said:


> I'm a Maximum guy on a Medium Budget



What he said^


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 18, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Out of Steam



> Retailer suggests that EA's shooter might not appear on Steam.
> UK, July 18, 2011
> by Jamie Feltham
> 
> ...


----------



## digibucc (Jul 18, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Everything else is just e-peening




I have a problem with this thought, and many people seem to share it.

E-Peen is a sort of comparing yourself to others, that's not what this is
about. i don't need to know and i don't care what other people's settings
are.  I don't want the best to beat anyone else, i just simply want the
best, and i don't see where e-peen comes into that.


----------



## caleb (Jul 18, 2011)

Screens look just like BC2. Same annoying looking glow effect. How surprised I am not....
I don't really get this why can't you turn it off. Sure it looks fun on single player but this really hurts your eyes after a few hours.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 18, 2011)

caleb said:


> Screens look just like BC2. Same annoying looking glow effect. How surprised I am not....
> I don't really get this why can't you turn it off. Sure it looks fun on single player but this really hurts your eyes after a few hours.
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/bf3-alpha-screenshot-1-620x346.jpg



I gotta agree, I hope they don't have the excessive bloom effects like they did in BFBC2. Although there was an advanced configuration tool released on the net to remove it and it is doable manually also.


----------



## caleb (Jul 18, 2011)

Wont it be considered hax ban by PB?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

caleb said:


> Screens look just like BC2. Same annoying looking glow effect. How surprised I am not....
> I don't really get this why can't you turn it off. Sure it looks fun on single player but this really hurts your eyes after a few hours.
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/bf3-alpha-screenshot-1-620x346.jpg



Look at the other screens, I don't see that at all. Only maps I notice that on in BC2 are desert maps like Atcama.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2011)

caleb said:


> Screens look just like BC2. Same annoying looking glow effect. How surprised I am not....
> I don't really get this why can't you turn it off. Sure it looks fun on single player but this really hurts your eyes after a few hours.
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/bf3-alpha-screenshot-1-620x346.jpg



Alpha screens are alpha.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2011)

random said:


> If you play games on medium and that is your definition of looking good then I suggest you buy a console and save your money.
> 
> The game will look good even on consoles, but the PC version will look a tonne better in DX11, high-res textures and AA/AF cranked! And it won't be locked at 30 FPS!



I disagree.

Why state that those who have PC's that are only capable of playing the game on medium should only buy the Console version?, considering not everyone has money to spend like you do.

Plus im pretty positive BF3 will look great on Medium and it'll still look better then the Console version.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Alpha screens are alpha.



Yeah, look at the large screen, then enlarge the small ones, I see 510 fps and what looks like settings lower than the lowest even available on BC2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, look at the large screen, then enlarge the small ones, I see 510 fps and what looks like settings lower than the lowest even available on BC2.



Its just retarded to judge anything about the graphics on this game from those shots. The only useful info is seeing the HUD layout......since I play HC mostly even that is useless to me.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Why state that those who have PC's that are only capable of playing the game on medium should only buy the Console version?, considering not everyone has money to spend like you do.
> 
> Plus im pretty positive BF3 will look great on Medium and it'll still look better then the Console version.



I agree with you and I've delete my post, I spoke too hastily without thinking.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2011)

random said:


> I agree with you and I've delete my post, I spoke too hastily without thinking.



lol I do it all the time. As a matter of fact MOST of my posts are made without thinking.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol I do it all the time. As a matter of fact MOST of my posts are made without thinking.



that's because your from Kashyyyk :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> that's because your from Kashyyyk :shadedshu



I thought it was because I'm WINNING!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 18, 2011)

> Forget about the blah blah Modern Warfare 3 site battle yawnwhocaresfest. There’s some important news (via CVG) that’s come out of the Battlefield 3 camp: a novelisation by none other than Andy McNab. OH YES. Read on for RPS’s world exclusive and completely false excerpt!



Rock Paper Shotgun


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Rock Paper Shotgun



Hilarious


----------



## Frizz (Jul 19, 2011)

Woop Woop, just pre-ordered my copy and I received an awesome BF3 poster which is going up my wall for sure!


----------



## caleb (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its just retarded to judge anything about the graphics on this game from those shots.



Why? From what Ive seen here those are the first real in-game sshots that actually show how the game looks. not DICE movie,not cam record. It looks exactly the same as BC2, I wouldn't know the difference between bf3/bc2 if it weren't for the HUD.
Its kinda funny how everybody got excited with trail movies but when real sshots show up you say its not worth looking at because its alpha.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

caleb said:


> Why? From what Ive seen here those are the first real in-game sshots that actually show how the game looks. not DICE movie,not cam record. It looks exactly the same as BC2, I wouldn't know the difference between bf3/bc2 if it weren't for the HUD.
> Its kinda funny how everybody got excited with trail movies but when real sshots show up you say its not worth looking at because its alpha.



Did it ever occur to you that some members here might be in the testing of BF3 already and know things you can't about this game?

Also there has been tons of gameplay released of the game. The screens you see are in fact Alpha and are being played on a low end system. The textures shown there are even lower the BC2. Open your mind a lil.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did it ever occur to you that some members here might be in the testing of BF3 already and know things you can't about this game?



How does one get into the beta testing team good sir?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How does one get into the beta testing team good sir?



What are you talking about?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What are you talking about?



bleh, maybe i should have said *Alpha* testing team instead.


----------



## caleb (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did it ever occur to you that some members here might be in the testing of BF3 already and know things you can't about this game?



 VIP THREAD !
I don't care what settings it is. It looks exactly the same as BC2.When tons of real MP game play comes but now its all DICE released marketing stuff,cam made pics from E3 and these screens. 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

caleb said:


> VIP THREAD !
> I don't care what settings it is. It looks exactly the same as BC2.When tons of real MP game play comes but now its all DICE released marketing stuff,cam made pics from E3 and these screens.
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi



They also said there isn't a rig made today that is capable of playing this game maxed out. Whats your point? I mean really. What is your point?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2011)

caleb said:


> Why? From what Ive seen here those are the first real in-game sshots that actually show how the game looks. not DICE movie,not cam record. It looks exactly the same as BC2, I wouldn't know the difference between bf3/bc2 if it weren't for the HUD.
> Its kinda funny how everybody got excited with trail movies but when real sshots show up you say its not worth looking at because its alpha.



I'm assuming you are looking at the first enlarged image and not looking at the rest. If you are going to judge it, I suggest you look at all of the screenshots.






Because the rest of them look like ass, the weapon textures, tank textures, background textures, ground textures, and tree textures look like they pulled the models from BF 1942 in the rest of the screens. And to prove that





This one they were running fraps, how many times have you ever seen 510 FPS in BC2 while running any half way decent settings? The only thing that looks decent in the rest of those screens is the water, and the water looks great in almost all games on the market, so to judge by water detail is laughable.

But back to the first screen




The big difference between BC2 and BF3 is the lighting. And it's going to be in the eye of the beholder, it's like BC2 HBAO on vs HBAO off. Some people will say that setting does nothing. But if you look at this screen and through the fog, the lighting details are better. DICE hasn't said anything else about it looking superior to BC2 in the graphics department, they have just spoken a ton about the new lighting engine. Heck even if you want to judge this screen (which is by far the best looking about of them all) tell me where all the foliage is? Because BC2 has a good amount, even at close range I see a few thickets of tiny grass.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2011)

random said:


> Woop Woop, just pre-ordered my copy and I received an awesome BF3 poster which is going up my wall for sure!



WAT? From where? Apparently I pre-ordered too early and from the wrong place?


----------



## Frizz (Jul 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> WAT? From where? Apparently I pre-ordered too early and from the wrong place?



Bahaha, well the guy I was talking with at EB Games seemed indecisive as to whether he was bothered enough to go to the store room and grab one, all I know is he was like... "wait...uh you get a poster too.." I guess when you go pre-order go ask for one? Maybe they aren't handing them out cause they are lazy? xD Or maybe the guy wasn't meant to give me one at all, anyway here is it's epicness.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

I pre-ordered yesterday at gamestop. WTF!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I can't go ask for one at Amazon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I can't go ask for one at Amazon.



It could be a Aussie thing. We all know they need shiny things to make them spend money


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm waiting on my pre-order till bonuses are better announced, and maybe even till right before the release to see if it lands on Steam.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It could be a Aussie thing. We all know they need shiny things to make them spend money



It does well to take my mind off how much cheaper it would've been through steam 

Also based off this article you are most likely correct about it being an Aussie thing: http://www.esperino.com/battlefield...ok-edition-revealed-eb-exclusive-in-australia



> Battlefield 3: Physical Warfare Edition is an EB Games exclusive and at the time of writing this hasn’t been listed on EB Games Online Website. Promotional posters for the limited edition have started appearing in-store which is where I snapped this image from.



Also since Gamestop and EB Games are the same store that kinda proves it maybe a regional thing.


----------



## The Witcher (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They also said there isn't a rig made today that is capable of playing this game maxed out. Whats your point? I mean really. What is your point?



I still think that they are over-exaggerating when they say that there is no setup/rig that can max it out. Yes the game does look very good and GPU/CPU intensive but still I think GTX 580 SLI and an i7-2600 @ 4.5 can max it out.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 19, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I still think that they are over-exaggerating when they say that there is no setup/rig that can max it out. Yes the game does look very good and GPU/CPU intensive but still I think GTX 580 SLI and an i7-2600 @ 4.5 can max it out.



based on what exactly?  you have absolutely nothing to back that up!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> based on what exactly?  you have absolutely nothing to back that up!



Well it is a know fact that the hardware right now is ahead of software when it comes to gaming. Often issues related to performance are due to deadlines, bad code optimization, and most games being ported from an inferior platform. These are all really just 1 issue.

Battlefield 3 has the benefit of being built for PC and then optimized for consoles. This approach should yield better visuals for console and better performance for PC in general since it is the base for testing. But this is a double edged sword. Since the game we are getting is going to be engineered for computer, they will push the graphics and power needed much further.

They probably mean that the way we do. No current system will maintain 60+ FPS on a 64 man server with the graphics set to balls to the wall. Yeah, there will be plenty of systems out that we have right now that will run the game at max graphical detail and hit 60 FPS. They will not be able to hold it there when the dust starts flying, fires are burning, and tracer rounds are flying over your head.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 19, 2011)

right but it's all speculation.  don't speak with authority before the facts are in is all i'm saying...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> right but it's all speculation.  don't speak with authority before the facts are in is all i'm saying...



And I completely agree with that.


----------



## The Witcher (Jul 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> based on what exactly?  you have absolutely nothing to back that up!



ummm....well let's see.....

Didn't they showcase many gameplay videos already ? let's assume that it was on max settings, at least for now. It was obviously too smooth (45+ fps in my opinion).

As I remember they said that they ran the first 3 demos on a single GTX 580 (or was it SLI?)

So yeah, I think it would be valid to say that you can max it out with the current high-end hardware. 

Seriously, the more in-game videos I see the more the game starts to look similar to BC2 graphically, there was defiantly an obvious graphics upgrade but not to the point that it won't be able  max it out with decent performance ( constant 45 fps). Heck with my current setup I get around 80 to 145 fps in BC2 and that's on max res (1080) and AA, AF..etc. 

Now imagine GTX 580 SLI and an i7 2600 @ 4.XXGhz or i7 990x. 

It all depends on their definition of "Maxed out" mine playing the game on the highest settings possiable with max resolution, AA and AF.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 19, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> ummm....well let's see.....
> 
> let's assume that it was on max settings, at least for now.



first assumption and it's more than likely false.  my point though,
is even if you turned out to be right, you are assuming.  you could
very likely assume wrong.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2011)

You sure "an Australian thing" doesn't mean the poster is all you're gonna get cause they're banning the game?


----------



## The Witcher (Jul 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> first assumption and it's more than likely false.  my point though,
> is even if you turned out to be right, you are assuming.  you could
> very likely assume wrong.



Well I'm 90% sure, I bet you played more games than me, you should know how a game would run by the look of it unless it was a badly coded game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You sure "an Australian thing" doesn't mean the poster is all you're gonna get cause they're banning the game?



I thought he meant he just stole it. You know how sticky them Aussie fingers are.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah yes the oft-mentioned "prison colony roots" 

Perhaps trying to break from this stained past is the reason they seem to be the Nanniest of the Nanny States down there. 

(P.S. we keeeed cuz we looove!)


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> first assumption and it's more than likely false.  my point though,
> is even if you turned out to be right, you are assuming.  you could
> very likely assume wrong.


That is the great thing about the word assume. You can be 
wrong and you still don't look all that bad.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

Daniel Matros (zh1nt0) wrote on 2011-07-20 @ 14:53 in the EA UK forums: 
Battlefield 3 Alpha Trial is set up only for testing purposes. Keys have been distributed to invited players through our veterans program and other key influencers. 

For more info, go to https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1 and read the rest in the FAQ.



> *Question: What is the Battlefield 3 Closed Alpha Trial?*
> 
> Answer: It is a highly tech focused test period where the main purpose is to do a number of server related tests in preparation for game launch requiring a set amount of players online to ensure the final experience is as much fun and easy as possible.
> 
> ...



*Edit:  Expanded FAQ contents*


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 20, 2011)

So...nothing new then.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> So...nothing new then.



Sorry, I ninja edited the System Requirements in...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 20, 2011)

Which newsletter exactly?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 20, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Sorry, I ninja edited the System Requirements in...


No problem. Now it has something more interesting.
It seems it's going to be a bit of a RAM hog and a processor dependent game. 
Doesn't mention 64-bit OS... :\
Only 256MB for the GPU? 
Then again, system requirements never mention screen resolution, so I'm thinking a beefier card will be needed for 1920x1080.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Which newsletter exactly?



This is something you can sign up for at the main Battlefield site (http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3).
Make sure you sign up with the same e-mail address that is on your EA account.
You get an e-mail every once and a while.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuck Origin. I mean really.....FUCK Origin!

Asshole EA publishers.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fuck Origin. I mean really.....FUCK Origin!
> 
> Asshole EA publishers.



I gare-on-tee Origin will be required for the Beta in September also.  Take solace in the fact that you won't have to run Origin all the time, at start-up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I gare-on-tee Origin will be required for the Beta in September also.  Take solace in the fact that you won't have to run Origin all the time, at start-up.



They are going after Steam. So we will all have to use this crap for future digital content from EA. Then Blizzard will, Codemasters etc. These people are nuts.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

Steam Forums - Email from EA about MoH:LE and BF3 Beta



> Jippo, Join Date: Aug 2009, Reputation: 9, Posts: 210
> 
> I, and a bunch of other owners of MoH:LE received this email today that had an attachment saying my spot in the BF3 beta is reserved and that they'll email me when the beta is available to me. Fellow owners of MoH:LE, check your emails!
> 
> ...



PS. I didn't get mine yet...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Steam Forums - Email from EA about MoH:LE and BF3 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I didn't get mine yet...



I didn't ether.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

New Battlefeld Blog post:  Battleblog #3: With An Army By Your Side



Spoiler



Welcome to the third installment of the Battleblog, a blog series taking you all the way to the launch of Battlefield 3 on October 25th! In this blog series, you’ll learn more about every aspect of our biggest shooter ever. This time out is a look at Battlelog with Producer Fredrik Loving.

Never go into battle alone again thanks to the powerful new community features of Battlelog, Battlefield 3’s unique no-cost social network. “We want to make Battlefield 3 a more social gaming experience and it all starts with Battlelog,” says Fredrik Loving, Battlelog Producer at DICE. “We are changing how you communicate, play, compete and share content with their friends, extending the in-game experience to be accessible from your home computer, on your handheld devices while commuting, or wherever you may be." And that’s what DICE set out to do.

With Battlelog, players will be able to build a network of friends, communicate with other gamers, and compare their Battlefield stats with friends and foes alike. It brings all of the social aspects of Battlefield into a single location, allowing you to coordinate any action at the push of a button and get into the game as easily as possible. What’s the cost for Battlelog? Nothing. It’s absolutely free.





Included in Battlelog is the Battlefeed, your entry point to this new program. The Battlefeed is your main window into Battlelog, showing current events around your network in real-time, giving you a live snapshot of what those in your network are doing in the world of Battlefield. “The feed will encourage people to play even more,” explains Loving. “They will see their friends ranking up, receiving awards they don’t have yet, or getting the new cool guns they have been missing. It will increase the competitive edge. Everything you do on the battlefield is shared amongst your friends.”

You’ll be able to see when a friend unlocks a particularly difficult achievement and offer them kudos. Another pal just joined a multiplayer Rush match in Operation Métro and is looking for some help – now you know, so you can quickly jump in and give them a hand. If someone just nabbed your dog tag in multiplayer, they can shoot you a quick note to say thanks (or, more likely, use those newly anointed bragging rights). It’s all here in the real-time feed for you to share, comment and like.





With a game as highly-competitive as Battlefield, it only makes sense to have a nicely detailed stat-tracking system. With that in mind, we’ve incorporated a fully-featured soldier progression section, bringing full stats tracking for every shot fired and every action performed in your Battlefield career. “Battlefield players love their statistics,” says Loving. “Now we will give them everything that they want while adding a social layer on top of that.” 

Do you want to know what your next unlock is and what you need to do to unlock it? Are you curious about how your skills compare to your friends? Do you simply want to track your multiplayer progress? It’s all here, all the time. Every match you’ve played is accounted for, with all of your stats represented in full detail, and so much more! Be sure to stay tuned – we’ll be unveiling the full suite of features found in Battlelog at a later date.

Stay tuned for BF3 Battleblog #4 soon.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

NEW Battlefield 3 Alpha GAMEPLAY - LEAKED!!!
Knifing/destruction

Watch it soon, before it gets pulled!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 20, 2011)

was kinda boring to watch

subway tunnels but no flash light??? really back to the Doom era it seems.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 20, 2011)

That is footage from E3 demo booth. I watched pieces of it on Angry Joe Show and the Spoony Experiment.  Good to see screen without the camera and other people in the frame.


----------



## The Witcher (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MW2Addiction#p/u/1/pU8tmrOqPTY 

Guys check the guy's channel now because he has just uploaded a few "leaked" videos of BF3 !

The funny thing is that his name is MW2Addiction..........I'm a BF2Addiction but I didn't get into the alpha 

EDIT: I'm in love with the sounds, I like that metallic sound when you hit the trigger, especially with the AK47.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, that is footage I have not seen. He will be banned.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2011)

This is what it looks like to be one of the lucky ones...Alpha Invite
Try logging in to see if you are on the list (but haven't gotten your e-mail yet): Alpha Portal


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> This is what it looks like to be one of the lucky ones...Alpha Invite
> Try logging in to see if you are on the list (but haven't gotten your e-mail yet): Alpha Portal



Yeah my account says I will get an invite in September :  (


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 21, 2011)

Leaked BF3 alpha videos Whack-a-mole.  Users post them up...EA smacks them down...

Use this link to see the up to the minute search results.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 21, 2011)

I pre-ordered MOH Limited edition and I don't qualify for shit. I havent even received a single email.


----------



## lemode (Jul 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> shit



OW MY VIRGIN EYES!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Watched some of the videos, sadly every single one linked above has been taken down. The lighting impresses me, how the shiny subway tiles actually are reflective, usually don't even see games use reflections like that except on mirrors. Though I don't like the stab in the back animation that I see, then stab on the ground. Only because I assume it's going to give the knife immunity. And if it doesn't then it will suck to be the knifer. Just give me a simple stab.


----------



## lemode (Jul 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Watched some of the videos, sadly every single one linked above has been taken down. The lighting impresses me, how the shiny subway tiles actually are reflective, usually don't even see games use reflections like that except on mirrors. Though I don't like the stab in the back animation that I see, then stab on the ground. Only because I assume it's going to give the knife immunity. And if it doesn't then it will suck to be the knifer. Just give me a simple stab.



all i've been playing in Rift is a 'knifer' (rogue) i run around poking people till they die...forgot how much fun it was just running and knifing and being knifed by you in Bad Co 2...repeatedly. lulz.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks AWESOME


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfeOoEDYEt0&feature=player_embedded

Watch it before it gets taken down


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 21, 2011)

lemode said:


> all i've been playing in Rift is a 'knifer' (rogue) i run around poking people till they die...forgot how much fun it was just running and knifing and being knifed by you in Bad Co 2...repeatedly. lulz.



Yeah was some good times, hopefully you dont burn out so fast on BF3. I did the math for your playtime, you played for 2 months and 320 hours in 2 months. Thats an average of 40 hours a week of BC2 for 2 months straight, maybe a bit less this time around


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> No problem. Now it has something more interesting.
> It seems it's going to be a bit of a RAM hog and a processor dependent game.
> Doesn't mention 64-bit OS... :\
> Only 256MB for the GPU?
> Then again, system requirements never mention screen resolution, so I'm thinking a beefier card will be needed for 1920x1080.



Like with GTA IV (though better optimized) rendering distance and interacting with all the surrounding environment is probably what is going to cause the need of a quad core CPU and system memory. GPU memory only has to do with texture size. Thus, these being _minimum specs_ is not really a surprise.

I would expect a CPU with a fast memory controller and 8 cores to be the best arrangement for this game.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 21, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfeOoEDYEt0&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Watch it before it gets taken down



Looks like no AA and minimal AF enabled. Textures are in the craper. (Really shows the alpha stage of the game.)

I'm getting all excited again just from watching the video. 

I'm trying to download the video but am not having much success right now.


----------



## lemode (Jul 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> you played for 2 months and 320 hours in 2 months. Thats an average of 40 hours a week of BC2 for 2 months straight, maybe a bit less this time around



lol


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> and 8 cores


But...but BD and SB-E haven't come out yet!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 21, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Official Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 - Official Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer



excuse me while I change my underpants,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 - Official Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer



I want it all over my face and in my mouth.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 - Official Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer


I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I have the weirdest boner right now.



I ripped mine off...........again.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I ripped mine off...........again.


Just out of curiosity, how do you attach yours back on?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you attach yours back on?



I attached my penis with super glue, Chinese newspapers and apple cores.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 - Official Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer



This is me right now! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pbFR3jXWi8 

OH MAI GOSH!!


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I pre-ordered MOH Limited edition and I don't qualify for shit. I havent even received a single email.



I just did yesterday and that is when they told me I'll get my code in September. LAME !



mastrdrver said:


> Looks like no AA and minimal AF enabled. Textures are in the craper. (Really shows the alpha stage of the game.)
> 
> I'm getting all excited again just from watching the video.
> 
> I'm trying to download the video but am not having much success right now.



Yep just a little to choppy for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I just did yesterday and that is when they told me I'll get my code in September. LAME !
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just a little to choppy for me.



september? Might as well wait til NOV and buy the full game!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its only going to be the metro level anyway I am willing to bet


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 21, 2011)

They should bring back El Alamein, and Bocage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Strike at strike at karkand


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its only going to be the metro level anyway I am willing to bet



Well, on BC2 the first beta was Arica harbor on the PS3, then they switched to Port Valdez for the PC beta.
After testing the backend in the alpha on Operation Metro, it might behoove them to do the PC beta on a 64 player conquest map...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I just did yesterday and that is when they told me I'll get my code in September. LAME !



You got an email response or an unsolicited one? Im a bit surprised if the latter as you didn't pre-order MOH Limited. Then again, nobody actually seems to know wtf is really going on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Well, on BC2 the first beta was Arica harbor on the PS3, then they switched to Port Valdez for the PC beta.
> After testing the backend in the alpha on Operation Metro, it might behoove them to do the PC beta on a 64 player conquest map...



From your lips to DICE's ear I hope you are right.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> You got an email response or an unsolicited one? Im a bit surprised if the latter as you didn't pre-order MOH Limited. *Then again, nobody actually seems to know wtf is really going on.*



Hence the "Science vs Religion" debate lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 21, 2011)

mab1376 said:


> They should bring back El Alamein, and Bocage.



Finally someone else mentions El Alamein! You remember the greatness.



GullyFoyle said:


> Well, on BC2 the first beta was Arica harbor on the PS3, then they switched to Port Valdez for the PC beta.
> After testing the backend in the alpha on Operation Metro, it might behoove them to do the PC beta on a 64 player conquest map...



It would make sense. But to be honest, the switch from Arica to Port Valdez for PC wouldn't have been any more stressful. I think what really matters is the amount of players they are allowing to play right now, sure doesn't look like 64, on a map like that I doubt there would be so much open running spots with no one else in sight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

I REALLY want some of the SF maps and "Road to Jalalabad". I also loved the map in SF with the big missle in the center of the map. The name escapes me.

Edit: The map was called "Surge". Also "Ghost Town" was awesome!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 21, 2011)

We got a batch of articles released today coming out of a "presser" EA held at their HQ showing off the PS3 version of BF3.

Hands-on with multiplayer Battlefield 3 on the PS 3



Spoiler



July 20, 2011 | Dean TakahashiView CommentsinShare
Battlefield 3 is one of the most-anticipated games of the year. The combat shooting video game isn’t coming out until Oct. 25, but Electronic Arts showed it off recently to the press at its headquarters in Redwood City, Calif.

This is an important game for EA. If it looks and plays beautiful, it could very well generate a billion dollars in revenue, just as new installments of Call of Duty have done each year for Activision Blizzard. If it falls short, there will be a lot of disappointed gamers and investors out there. And Activision Blizzard will keep its bragging rights for the king of shooters for another year.

With that in mind, I played a round of Battlefield 3 multiplayer on the PlayStation 3. It was the same map in the Paris Metro underground that I played at E3, when EA showed off the PC multiplayer version of the game. It was a fun experience, but it did the highest expectations for this game. As others have reported, the PS 3 version of the game runs slower. The PC game runs at 60 frames per second on a high-end machine, while the PS 3 version runs at 30 frames per second. That’s noticeably different, and it’s slower than Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3, as far as I can tell. At E3, I played the Spec Ops version of multiplayer for Modern Warfare 3 and it was fast.

EA pointed out that the Battlefield 3 game was running on Alpha code. It’s not done and will be improved by the time it launches. I suspect that the Xbox 360 version will be similar to the PS 3, running slower than the maximum speed on the PC. In some ways, that’s OK. The Battlefield series has always made this trade-off of realism over speed. In Battlefield games, the environment is alive. Buildings are destructible. Vehicles can be driven. And soldiers can’t run at 40 miles per hour forever. By making everything seem a lot more real, the effect is immersive. While you often chuckle when you’re playing Modern Warfare games because the soldiers are so superhuman, Battlefield games make you grit your teeth because you feel more like you’re in combat.

With Battlefield 3, the multiplayer combat is similar to Battlefield Bad Company 2, which debuted in March 2010. You are given a goal of defending or taking an objective. If you take the first objective, you can move into a new part of the map with a second objective. If you seize four objectives, your team wins the match. Defenders have to fight off the attackers. This kind of directed play is good because it gives everyone a sense of the mission at hand. By contrast, Call of Duty firefights often require little or no cooperation, depending on the scenario.

The battle in the Metro map started in a park, with one group trying to reach a laptop and blow it up. The foliage was deep enough in places so that you could hide completely. The enemy came up with an armored car and they kept taking our team out. I switched from an assault rifle role to an engineer. Then I used rocket-propelled grenades to take out the armored car from behind. I shot it four times before it finally blew up. But we still lost that part of the fight.

My group lost control of the first objective, and that forced us underground into the Metro to defend our next spot. Amid crashed subway trains, we had to defend another laptop hidden in a maintenance room. We managed to do so quite well, mainly by gathering around the objective spot and shooting down long corridors. The battles are quite chaotic and it’s easy to get disoriented. Many times, when I respawned, I couldn’t tell which way I was facing and where the enemy was. But there were indicators that helped me figure that out.

We blocked the enemies from getting through to the objective room. In the match, I managed to come in first place during the round, taking down 13 enemies and dying 16 times. That wasn’t a great performance, and it was aided by the fact that I was always on the defense, which is easier. Most of my kills were against targets that were 25 yards to 75 yards away.

The good thing was that I didn’t notice that much lag, or jerky slowness. Multiplayer has to be faster than the single-player version of the game. When you shoot at someone, you expect to hit your target. If you don’t, the illusion of realism falls apart. With Battlefield 3, the game is fast enough. But it is not noticeably better and the multiplayer graphics are not ten times better than the games that are already out, such as Call of Duty Black Ops, Medal of Honor, and Battlefield Bad Company 2.

Yes, the graphics are better as the Frostbite 2 engine — which determines the quality of the graphics and physics — has been improved for Battlefield 3. But those improvements show up more in the PC version of the game that EA has been showing for most of its big-event demos. With the PS 3, there are trade-offs. To me, the graphics were little more fuzzy and weren’t as crisp on the PS 3. It looked almost as if someone had sprinkled black dots throughout the image on the screen in a way that turned down the sharpness.

That’s disappointing. I also had a hard time playing with the PS 3 controller. I shoot better with either an Xbox 360 controller or a PC mouse. With the PS 3, I fumble around more. And with the fuzzy graphics, I couldn’t see that far away during the action scenes. Consequently, I found it very difficult to snipe at a soldier off in the distance, even with a red-dot scope on my gun. I imagine that I could adapt to that over time, but it reinforced the notion that I would likely want to play this game on the Xbox 360, which has the weakest graphics of any of the systems that will run the game.

I hope that the game developers can make strides in speeding up the game play and improving the graphics. But after playing a round on the PS 3, I’ve adjusted my expectations downward for this game. But before I write the game off as a disappointment, I still want to see a lot more and I want to hear some more analysis from some real graphics experts on this topic. (Yes, this does NOT mean that I am saying that EA will lose the war to Activision Blizzard). EA notes that this game is not just a multiplayer title; it has a deep single-player campaign and cool features such as destructible environments, vehicles, and a feeling that you’re in an all-out war.

After I played multiplayer for Modern Warfare 3 at E3, I was mildly impressed with the Hollywood-style combat, even in the multiplayer sessions. With the Spec Ops mode, you play cooperatively with another player, fighting growing numbers of enemies until you are just overwhelmed with bad guys. I didn’t see any lag problems and the graphics seemed reasonably good. At this point, I’ve seen more Battlefield 3 up close than I have Modern Warfare 3.

With Battlefield 3, EA showed scenes with outstanding graphics at the outset back in March, setting very high expectations. After I saw the scene that EA showed in March, I felt like I was looking at a combat video, not a video game. Hopefully, the game will live up to that imagery. But it will come back to haunt EA if it doesn’t.

EA still has to show more of the single-player version of the game. So it has plenty of chances to win over fans by the time the game launches in October. I think that players are used to very different styles of multiplayer play with these two games. The only real questions are whether one game will look significantly better than the other, and if one side or the other has an outstanding single-player campaign. I think the battle is going to come down to the quality of the single-player campaign and its story.

Here’s how it stands now: EA impressed everyone in March with a great demo and again at E3 in June, when it showed off tank combat. But now reality is setting in at this stage. In the coming months, EA will have to impress us all over again.



kotaktu - I've Seen Battlefield 3 on PS3.  It's Spectacular.



Spoiler



Brian Crecente — The last time I saw Kevin O'Leary he had a beard. A tier-one beard. These day's he's wrangling press for Battlefield 3. Right now he's walking me behind a curtain on the second floor of a New York City ballroom to a Playstation 3 set-up on a back room television.

They won't allow me to play the game myself, but this will be the first time I've had a chance to see the eagerly-anticipated Battlefield 3 playing on a console in person. I, and probably lots of you, had a chance to see the game played on a PS3 during an appearance on Jimmy Fallon's late night show. But I asked for a chance to check the game out to see how the console version compared to the computer one in person.
Later I went back and played through a multiplayer level of the game on a computer, just to refresh my memory. (Check out a quick video tour of that map here.)

Initially there isn't a lot of difference to notice. O'Leary is guiding his soldier through the familiar Fault-Line series of gameplay shown off on Fallon and elsewhere. Another soldier shoulders his way into a garage, works his way through the building and then out into a parking lot where the group is ambushed.

Things look very similar, but then I start to notice some subtle differences. The lighting is the biggest difference. In the Playstation 3 version the shadows cast across the opening sequence are sharper, there's less subtlety in the way the light is diffused. During the gunfight that takes place outside in the parking lot there seems to be a lot less smoke and dust on the PS3 version. When my teammates fire, their barrels don't spew out smoke that quickly dissipates. In the PC version the entire parking lot seems to be clouded with debris, smoke and dust, in the PS3 version the same scene seems clearer, cleaner.

But these are the sort of differences you'd only notice if you were looking for them. At first blush, the Playstation 3 version of Battlefield 3 is every bit as impressive as the computer version. The fidelity of the urban battlefield is overwhelming, the nuance of details found in the buildings, cars and make up of the city serve as a sort of camouflage for the action that unravels during the gunfight. It's hard to spot enemies until they open fire.

Most importantly, the PS3 version won't disappoint fans who found the PC version of the game thrilling. While I wasn't able to play through the level, O'Leary pointed out some minor, obvious differences, between the controls of the PC and PS3 version. The game will use the directional pad, for instance, to allow you to turn on a weapon-mounted flashlight. It also changes your weapon's firing mode and brings up your character's special kit in multiplayer.

As my short time in front of the PS3 version of the game wrapped up, I ask O'Leary if we can expect to see Move support on the game.

"Right now we're focused on shipping the best game in October," he responds, completely side-stepping the question.

It sounds like the game's next big showing will be at Gamescom in Germany next month. Hopefully we'll get a chance to play the game on a console there.



G4TV - Battlefield 3 Console Hands-On Multiplayer Preview


Spoiler



Considering the bombastic presentations of Battlefield 3 these past several months, you'd think our ears would still be ringing from all the rifle, cannon and mortar fire. We've gone over the game's relatively deep single player, as well as the squad-based gameplay in both single player and multiplayer. Our latest dose of hands-on time came from EA's Summer Showcase, where the publisher was finally ready to show off the previously unveiled Operation Metro map, but now on the PlayStation 3.

Unsurprisingly, Battlefield 3 performs well through to PlayStation 3 controls, which also conforms to a traditional console FPS button layout. While we do realize that Battlefield 3 has been redesigned with the PC as the lead platform, it was a mild downer to see a noticeable down-res in graphical quality with this PlayStation 3 version. It’s still in prealpha so we're hopeful for visual improvements come October.

One well known change in the series I was more curious about was the melding of the assault class and the medic into the so-called "combat medic", a well-equipped frontline soldier with defibrillators and health packs. I spent quite a bit of time trying to observe how this affected the whole team dynamic. Sure enough, there were moments where I felt very self-reliant, let alone more aggressive than I normally play. Our group session wasn't maxed out to a 24-player game, so I'm still intrigued how this change will work with a packed deathmatch with more recon, engineer, and support classes in the mix.

Like our past hands-on sessions, the game ventures beyond the familiar open environments of past Battlefields by including tighter urban areas. The Operation Metro map, for example, features a solid mix of outdoor and underground areas. It feels like a positive evolution of the best parts of the multiplayer from last year's Medal of Honor, where much of the quality comes courtesy of the latest Frostbite Engine.

Having had considerable time with the previous iterations of Frostbite through Battlefield: Bad Company and Bad Company 2, and Battlefield 1943, this demo was an opportune time to really test out its latest version as Battlefield 3 marks the debut of Frostbite 2.0. Among the engine’s touted five pillars of animation, scale, rendering, destruction, and audio, the one area I methodically tested was destruction. With the help of a media colleague, I got to see how my combat medic would survive standing a room as the room collapsed on him. Understandably enough, I died two out of three times. It also sounds natural for EA's various studios to share notes, so it was a good fit for DICE to use the same ANT animation technology used in Madden.

In all, it's good finally see the console version's multiplayer in action, although it would be great to revisit this in a couple months and see how (and if) the graphics have improved. Given the October 25th release date (on PC, Xbox 360, and PS3), we're pretty sure we'll have a couple preview opportunities to delve deeper into the game.





blog.us.playstation.com - Battlefield 3 Hands-On Report: Opposing Forces



Spoiler



Posted by Sid Shuman // Senior Social Media Specialist

War has changed. And fortunately, it’s changed for the better. Not long ago, Jeff and I went hands-on with an early, pre-alpha PS3 build of Battlefield 3’s multiplayer mode. Building on the positive buzz behind the smash hit Battlefield Bad Company 2, developer DICE is crafting a muscular follow-up that leverages new animation and rendering tech, revamped online features, and a rough-and-tumble feel to create a new breed of military shooter.
During the multiplayer battle, Jeff and I found ourselves on opposing sides (my side won, naturally). Following our all-too-brief hands-on session, Jeff and I compared notes on the finer points of Battlefield 3’s multiplayer mode.

Sid Shuman: With Call of Duty’s twitchier play style becoming the industry norm for many multiplayer military shooters, I was most curious to see how Battlefield 3′s multiplayer would stake out its own territory. I was pleased to find a highly accessible game that remains faithful to Battlefield’s realistic roots while evolving the look, feel, and tactics. This is a shooter that has learned several important lessons from Call of Duty — primarily in the realm of accessibility — but stands firmly on its own boot-clad feet.

Jeff Rubenstein: I know you’re more of a fan of team-based multiplayer modes, so you must’ve enjoyed the Rush mode we sampled. A Battlefield staple, teams are divided into offense and defense, with the attackers attempting to take objectives (or blow them up, as it were), pushing the defenders back. I enjoy these matches because it’s not about who gets the most kills, it’s about who achieves the most objectives. The selfish generally lose.
Naturally, we were on opposite teams.

Sid: Indeed. The multiplayer map we played on, Operation Metro, was focused on straightforward infantry play and made an ideal testbed for Rush’s symmetrical combat. Diving into the first match, I was immediately drawn to Battlefield 3’s map design. On the Operation Metro map, rolling hills gave way to clumps of thick vegetation interspersed with armored barricades and rock formations, giving a more organic, liberating feel to movement and fighting. This isn’t a shooter where you’ll sprint down the same dusty hallways and snipe out of the same dusty windows again and again ad nauseum. Battlefield 3’s porous but open map design forces you to constantly scan your surroundings for stealthy approaches. Combined with a devastatingly realistic damage model and a short-but-nerve-wracking respawn timer, I found myself playing far more carefully than I’m accustomed to in multiplayer shooters — I’d pop off a few shots, scramble for safety, lay low, then work to flank any nearby opponents. The experience was more harrowing than some survival-horror games I’ve played, and forced me to lay down suppressive fire and breathlessly belly-crawl to avoid being gunned down. And it worked, for more than 10 straight kills, until somebody tapped me with a high-powered sniper rifle and the lights went out for good.

Jeff: You know, due to my squad’s inability to dislodge you defenders from your perch in a gazebo, we weren’t able to push you back, and hence we weren’t able to see the full range of the map, which includes an underground subway depot. Interestingly, the Operation Metro map is based on an actual Parisian park – DICE’s Owen Johnson told me that some French fellas that tried out the demo earlier said it was quite accurate, although the actual Metro station is a bit more, shall we say, worn-in in real life.

Sid: You know, they say the Swedes are a very meticulous people. Beyond the map’s sprawling size and alleged geographic accuracy, I was also struck by the new ways you can interact with the environment. Battlefield 3 has an immersive physicality I don’t often see in shooters — it intermittently reminded me of Mirror’s Edge, incidentally also developed by DICE. I liked how, when I mantled over a low barricade, my character scissor-kicked his legs over the obstruction rather than weightlessly hop over it as in many other shooters. It feels jarring and rough-and-tumble, but convincing in a way that connected me with the environment. As an example, I frequently found myself sprinting away from danger and then diving to avoid incoming fire, making my character slide heavily through the grass in a way that made me wince. In fact, I did quite a bit of the latter due to some sharpshooters on your team. Hey, you were playing as a sniper, weren’t you?

Jeff: Ugh, that was *not* on purpose. In my rush to jump into the game as quickly as possible, I started hammering on the X button, and I was dropped into the match in the Recon class, which you might know as a “sniper.” I figured I might not last too long (I didn’t!), so I decided to explore the ways the Recon class has evolved since BF:BC2. In a notable change, every character class can now dip into a full prone stance. To help balance a sniper’s new, lower profile, DICE is adding a bit of weapon glint to help betray a sniper’s position when he zeros in on a target for too long. I picked a safe-looking spot, laid down, and drew a bead on an enemy. What I noticed immediately wasn’t that I missed – I expected that. It was the incredible crack of the rifle’s discharge. The report sounded LOUD and DANGEROUS. In fact, throughout the rest of the session, I noticed that the guns sounded more fearsome and deadly than the arms I’ve used in other games recently. If nothing else, Battlefield 3 brings definite improvements to its treatment of audio. Which class were you using?

Sid: I mostly stuck with the Assault class, a versatile, combat-ready role that shares abilities of a field medic, including a portable defibrillator that resurrects fallen allies and medkits that you can use to heal wounded teammates. I also tinkered with the Support class that boasts a bodacious light machinegun and a pocketfull of ammo. Interestingly, the Support class can deploy a portable bipod on any solid surface (a barricade or the ground) in order to boost range and accuracy, effectively creating a high-powered turret at will.
On that note, I was impressed to see that, unlike most shooters, Battlefield 3 emphasizes laying down suppressive fire — a key tactic in controlling and winning a real-life firefight. You’ll actually gain XP when you pin enemies behind cover. Better yet, you’ll also blur the vision of any enemies you suppress, putting them at a disadvantage. This is a perfect match for the Support class, with its high-capacity ammo clips.

Jeff: I do like the idea of folding in the typical medic class with the Assault troops – both those types are usually at the front line anyways. I typically lean on the Engineer class, as I enjoy both the destruction and repairing of tanks. Johnson noted that “Engineer has changed the least.” I’m fine with that. Did you happen to land a melee kill? They’ve added an interesting collection aspect via customizable dog tags, allowing you to form a collection of your most intimate finishers. I’m sure we’ll hear and see more of that feature down the line.
***
Well, that’s all the commentary we could squeeze out of a 10-minute multiplayer match, but the taste was enough to have us salivating for a larger bite of Battlefield 3. You can be sure we’ll keep you updated here on the PlayStation Blog as we get further samplings between now and the game’s October 25th release date. Don’t forget, Battlefield 1943 is included on the Blu-ray disc as a free bonus, only for PS3.




Wildcard article:  gamingirresponsibly.com - David Jaffe Upset Over Battlefield 3 Hype



Spoiler



Written by Kyle Franco on July 20, 2011

Sometimes people can get carried away over new and exciting ideas that can be seen on the far horizon. This is very true in the case of Battlefield 3 many gamers are eagerly awaiting this new addition to the award winning online series and I’m sure that some are even spreading the barbed wire around their room to give it more of a Battlefield feel.

It’s an upcoming release that is enjoying a seemingly endless amount of hype at the moment, and if we consider the past Battlefield series entries then it’s hype is rightly deserved. There is always a minimum of one person out that in the gamer-sphere that will see a game as being pointlessly hyped up and that people are just jumping the gun in terms of excitement. Today David Jaffe (Game Designer of the Twisted Metal series, and the first God of War) is one of those people.

About an hour ago David Jaffe tweeted about his vexation at gamers and the journalists out there who have been hyping up Battlefield 3, before any of us have actually had a chance to play it.

davidscottjaffe
_“.@DougButabiJTV 100% correct. But see, this is what I meant the other day: the issue for you and others like you may very well be a) you are doing too many things at the same time to actually read what I write beyond the headlines or b) your reading comprehension skills are not where they should be. Did I say the press and gamers should applaud and celebrate the amazing visuals (and the folks responsible for them) of the E3 build of BF3? Yes I did. But did I ALSO SAY that we as gamers- and the gaming press- need to be able to tell/appreciate (and report on) that amazing visuals do not equate to amazing gameplay? I did! And I also said that until BF3 shows more of its gameplay, that everyone saying BF3 was AMAZING and was GAME OF THE SHOW was both damaging and juvenile and- on the part of journalists who said such things- damaging. My point was not negative- as you accuse me of being- but more passionate about the idea that IF the game medium really is capable of expressing amazing thoughts and ideas (or even just amazingly fresh entertainment) then we need to push those who make the games (including myself) to deliver on the gameplay front as well as the graphic front. To me, BF3 MAY be GAME OF THE YEAR (and I want to play the beta cause I’ve liked the other BF games and am eager to see what they’ve done to evolve the series) but UNTIL they show that they are an amazing game and MORE than just amazing graphics, that tank scene WAS BATTLEZONE HD. And to NOT agree with that- if you are a gamer or journalist who said BF3 was an amazing GAME and should get GAME OF THE SHOW while at the same time you like to play the ‘games can be art/games are important’ card- well that just means you are either full of shit or not very bright. NOTE: SOME games can be art while other games can be pure fun entertainment, by the way. There CAN and they SHOULD be a mix (and some games- most games?-should strive to be both!!!)…but if people were hyping the gameplay of BF3 then they sure as hell didn’t explain why…and all I saw (from that tank sequence) was- at a mechanics level- BattleZone (aim and fire)…in fact, could you even move the tank’s position in the E3 tank demo from BF3 or were you just controlling a turret? If THAT’S the case, unless the turret mechanics have gotten super amazing, then it’s LESS of a play experience than BF3.”_

David Jaffe brings up quite a few good points here no doubt, but as someone who has played Battlefield since its debut I have to say that Battlefield 3′s hype is very well deserved, and the fact is that we’re all just anxious to get our hands on it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It would make sense. But to be honest, the switch from Arica to Port Valdez for PC wouldn't have been any more stressful. I think what really matters is the amount of players they are allowing to play right now, sure doesn't look like 64, on a map like that I doubt there would be so much open running spots with no one else in sight.



You know what a meat grinder Rush maps are.  DICE has stated that Rush maps will be limited to 32 players.  More that that is just ridicluous.  64 players will be seen in Conquest, and perhaps other game modes like Team Deathmatch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya know.....I just don't F#$King care anymore. I know what the tight lil corridor shooting will be like. WHERE ARE THE FUCKING JETS!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WHERE ARE THE FUCKING JETS!


My thoughts exactly.
While that multiplayer teaser did get my attention, I am not going to pre-order until I see gameplay featuring more vehicles, but especially jets.
I seriously want to know if I'll be able to raise hell from the sky (blow sh!t up) with a B-1, or not.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

Have they even said what jets will be in the game? F22 Raptor?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Have they even said what jets will be in the game?


No.
The only jets I've seen from trailers and gameplay are the F/A-18E/F, the A-10 and the B1.
And the F-22 is just like...too damn easy. I would take the F-15, over the F-22, all day. It turns dogfights with the fulcrums more exciting.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

Posted on another forum.. Sandy Bridge Rig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nl6FU-awzw&feature=player_embedded#at=40

Very Very smooth


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope it is smooth, I was thinking of doing a low-budget upgrade to SB. That thing better run smooth!

EDIT: One thing I noticed from that video is that there is total absence of gun magazines. The guy had 9/71 of ammo, he shoots the rock once, reloads, 9/70. That isn't realistic. In BF1942, BF:V and BF2, if you reloaded with bullets still in the mag, you could forget about them. That is realistic. Maybe I'm being a bit bitchy about this, but I want realistic gameplay. How come I will be able to blow buildings up and warp bullets from mag to mag. That doesn't add up.


----------



## erixx (Jul 21, 2011)

meanwhile they announce 'battlelog' a social whatever so you can live inside without playing and without 'a life'.

what a waste of time and effort (both for the devs of it and for us)... It's like 'stats' but 1000 times worse...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Posted on another forum.. Sandy Bridge Rig
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nl6FU-awzw&feature=player_embedded#at=40
> 
> Very Very smooth



When the guy dies "FAK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> When the guy dies "FAK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


That was definitely the most relevant part of the video.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> That was definitely the most relevant part of the video.



thats all I got out of it involving humor.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

I might use that like as my in-game battle cry. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Im thinking of editing out that segment of sound and putting it in my HLSS player so when Im playing counter strike I can play it over and over when I die.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2011)

FAK U!!! sound ready for pleasure!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jet Footage!


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> JET FOOTAGE!



I WILL ban you forever if you post any more of that garbage. I truly hate you.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jul 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> FAK U!!! sound ready for pleasure!



I couldn't help but listen to it a few times


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure if posted, but here's an official multiplayer video.










Edit:Nevermind, found it 3 pages back.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Jet Footage!



That was the SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

Ever notice all the noobs get alpha trail's? If i had it i would have LIVE STREAMS of it while i played.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it me or the textures are weak and there are major slowdowns? Might be that it will indeed be a very taxing game.


----------



## The Witcher (Jul 21, 2011)

Man life is sooo unfair....I should be playing this instead of these "FAK U" noobs....

Seriously, since E3 and all the people that I saw playing BF3 were utter noobs, it's like their first time to play a FPS game ! 

But then again I suppose everyone is saying the same


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 21, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Is it me or the textures are weak and there are major slowdowns? Might be that it will indeed be a very taxing game.



Alpha trial has the settings locked on "Low"

Check out the link i posted. Guy is running a SB rig. No slowdowns.

Edit - Here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nl6FU-awzw&feature=player_embedded#at=40


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> FAK U!!! sound ready for pleasure!


I'm not able to thank you enough for this. I can't stop laughing either. 


TheMailMan78 said:


> Jet Footage!


I'm not able to hate you enough for this. I can't stop feeling mad as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I'm not able to hate you enough for this. I can't stop feeling mad as well.



You're feeding the troll!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

Im loving how detailed the maps are, they seem a lot more expansive then BF2 maps. especially the map where the guys spends 5mins running through a park. then another 3 mins running around in the subway.

the change in terrain or enviroment on a single map just gives the player so many options. IMO that subway is gonna become a hotspot, there will be so many people trying to make their way over to the subway.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You're feeding the troll!


I know, that is the idea.
I want him to feel...accomplished.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Jet Footage!



I was expecting to click that link and see










But when I clicked I was extremely disappoint.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Jet Footage!





_JP_ said:


> I'm not able to hate you enough for this. I can't stop feeling mad as well.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> You're feeding the troll!



I'll feed the troll by sending Chuck Norris to round house kick him so that he forgets all his grade school education, forever.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I was expecting to click that link and see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lipsssssss..... 

If anyone doesn't know what movie that's from then im just getting old


----------



## erixx (Jul 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/XhBjBy5OOFY

I love Paris baby!

Seems there's lots and lots of indoor fighting (metro, parking,.)

Edit: maybe it is not soo new to some of you...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 22, 2011)

pestilence said:


> you never close your eyes anymore when i kiss your lipsssssss.....
> 
> If anyone doesn't know what movie that's from then im just getting old



top gun...Yikes is 25 ears old ....I am old went to see it 3 times with 3 different girls .....

PS.
Anyone get this email the other day not much info but ....

September access to the Battlefield 3 Beta
	If you are having trouble viewing this email, please click here.

Battlefield 3. Coming 10.25.2011

Your spot on the Battlefield 3 Beta is reserved


Thank you for purchasing the Medal of Honor Limited Edition, which included access to the upcoming Battlefield 3 Beta! We are making great progress on Battlefield 3 and can't wait to share it with you. We will be rolling out the Beta during the month of September and you are still on our exclusive list to enter this Beta early.
We are currently running internal tests and a tech-focused closed Alpha Trial. We will be sure to notify you when the Battlefield 3 Beta is available to you. In the meantime, check out some of the latest Battlefield 3 videos and related news at the official site.
Regards,
The DICE team

I thought the beta was open in September.


----------



## erixx (Jul 22, 2011)

i have not received that email!
I preordered BF3 in march, I bought MOHLE last month, WTF! grrrrrrrr

Did they write you or was it you writing first?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 22, 2011)

erixx said:


> i have not received that email!
> I preordered BF3 in march, I bought MOHLE last month, WTF! grrrrrrrr
> 
> Did they write you or was it you writing first?



its from EA/dice themselves.I would post the HTML but i`m not smart enough for that,Just copy pasted the email .


----------



## erixx (Jul 22, 2011)

ok thanks, after summer break i will commence with measures, fak yeah


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

test


----------



## erixx (Jul 22, 2011)

Posting from your mobile device Brandon? Well, then I should inform you that nothing is visible not even that test text


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was messing around with something.

Check this out!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lipsssssss.....
> 
> If anyone doesn't know what movie that's from then im just getting old



You lost that lovin feelin.....ohhhhhh woahoooooooo that lovein feelin. 

That movie was so cool when it hit. Now I cant stand to watch the homo erotic air show.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 22, 2011)

> *BattleRecorder Confirmed For Battlefield 3*
> 
> Global Battlefield Community Manager Daniel Matros has today confirmed that the BattleRecorder will be in Battlefield 3.
> In a recent interview with Pixel Enemy, EA's Battlefield Brand Manager, Kevin O'Leary denied the fact that players would be able to record their gameplay using the BattleRecorder.
> ...



Source

Great news!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

Some fool on Reddit posted this...you know I'm definitely interested in the "open beta" but I'm not so sure I'd want to play an "Alpha trial" anyway. Isn't this for smaller-scale testing of more specific things like the server performance and community features and such anyway?







And Origin is fugly. Kinda looks like Desura but even fuglier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Some fool on Reddit posted this...you know I'm definitely interested in the "open beta" but I'm not so sure I'd want to play an "Alpha trial" anyway. Isn't this for smaller-scale testing of more specific things like the server performance and community features and such anyway?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tw86x.jpg
> 
> And Origin is fugly. Kinda looks like Desura but even fuglier.



I just dont wanna have to install Origin to play BF3. I mean thats gonna SUCK. Bad enough I had to give Gamestop my money.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

you'll probably have to install it as that's how EA games patch now.  afaik it doesn't actually
have to be running to play, but that may change with predominantly online titles like BF3.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 22, 2011)

so basically all those that were bitching steam had to be on can now stfu because origin is the same thing but even worse, k gotcha,

still not buying BF3 then, 

i look at digital distribution services as being aking to different consoles,

i dont need Steam, Impulse, Origin, D2D, etc all on my PC 

its becoming more and more asinine to just load games and play them,

i stuck to 1 for simplicities sake its bad enough i have to remember
info for every site im a part of and every console i use

Xbox live
Games for Windows Live
Steam
Impulse
Direct 2 Drive
Origin
Playstation Network

then lets not forget things like
The Witcher enhanced patch that you have to register to here forum to get so theres another
EA / Bioware to get there DLC

i mean it wouldnt be so bad but alot of these companies i have to remember multiple log in credentials just to access my shit, enough is enough, if EA wont play ball with steam , i dont need EA's games, we never use to need auto patchers use to be the community got by just fine with regular good ol patches but i forget this current generation of gamers is so ignorant they have to be spoon fed how to do anything.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah you certainly have a valid point and it's beyond having gotten seriously annoying but to say you're not gonna play the game as a result is pretty much cutting off your nose to spite your face. Whats the point of your expensive rig then? Of course, the publishers know we will generally put up with this garbage cause we want the product too much. What the fuck can I say? The jagoffs have got me.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 22, 2011)

i have many other games wrigley 100s of them many i havent played yet,

i also do 3d rendering and 3d art i use my PCs muscle for far more then games

example 6970s 2gb vram frame buffer lets me work more effectively in Mudbox then say a 1.5gb GTX 580  i take all these small things into account, with my rig, its not just gaming it has many other purposes,

and its not cutting off my nose to spite my face

again i never bought Bad Company 2 or Vietnam they were given to me,  so yea BF3 can be the greatest experience ever, im just not going to put up with more halfassed shit from EA 

i am willing to bet Origin will eventually flop causing a headache for more ppl then the relief it might offer, just look at Games for Windows live getting shoe horned into xboxlive, lolz im a customer i dont have to put up with the bs if i dont want to, i stopped buying activision do to the online only shitty DRM that dosent work half the time, and if EA wants to force me to use there renamed EA downloader well they can eat a dick to lol. Ea is also the type to give you limits on how long you can download there games AFTER you bought them, i believe Northern Strike was it for 2142 had this glaring issue where if you bought through EA you had only a couple years to download it after which you had to buy it from them again, EA's shady practices in the past has not endeared me to there new pos service. Ill take my chances elsewhere and pass on purchasing BF3, and ill pass on origin,

Origin is like steam but its not steam i have to rebuild friendslists for what purpose?

i look at it again as each digital platform being a seperate console and each of there friends list features being much like, Facebook, myspace,google + or  windows live messenger, yahoo messenger, aim, etc etc it just seems a bit much im tired of juggly usless shit i shouldnt have to lol

and it really is to bad because from the looks BF3 will be amazing,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> example 6970s 2gb vram frame buffer lets me work more effectively in Mudbox then say a 1.5gb GTX 580  i take all these small things into account, with my rig, its not just gaming it has many other purposes,



you and me both buddy *highfive*


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

The purpose of Origin, if anything pertinent, is the ability to play BF3 which by your own admission looks amazing. Do I too wish that weren't the case? Of course. But I think I would put up with a lot of annoying, unjustified crap to play this game. I too have many others but find myself still going back to BC2 most of all and it's a safe bet to assume that go-to game will become BF3 upon release. Hell, I would've "bought the beta" for $30 had I found that for sure a non-pre MOH order would have granted me access. But, again, you do have a point. Just think you're overreacting and I furthermore want to see you on Wake Island and such!

And, ok, didn't really know you were seriously into modeling and rendering and shit. I'd love to put mine to other use too but it essentially ends up just being a glorified, overpriced console. Thats why I tried crunching for awhile but that shit is really just a monumental waste of electricity and thus money, imo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got mine from Gamestop. What I am hopping is I wont have to install origin to play. Like old school gaming. Nice little patch.exes. If thats the case then I'm ok with EA's decision to leave Steam. HOWEVER if I have to have fucking origin installed to play BF3 its gonna suck and I plan on writing a long letter to DICE......kinda like an old man shaking his fist!


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG, I got the e-mail!! I want to quit work right now...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> OMG, I got the e-mail!! I want to quit work right now...



wait what?


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

for testing BF3.  I thought it was getting a bit late in the game but I guess not!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> OMG, I got the e-mail!! I want to quit work right now...



Wait, are you just saying this to get TheMailman to injure himself?


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Wait, are you just saying this to get TheMailman to injure himself?



That's something I always wish for TheMailMan. Especially due to his rotten taste in music.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Wait, are you just saying this to get TheMailman to injure himself?



we can only hope 

i get the issue with origin, and steams no different.  i understand why some people feel that way about it, 
it simply isn't that big of a deal to me.  I've already got origin, impulse, and steam installed.  I have a d2d
account, a gog account, a bliznet account, and how many more?

we are on the internet people.  it's not that radical to have to register and keep track of accounts.  a small piece
of software running in the background is simply not that big of a deal, provided it works as steam does for example.

I think you are blaming individual companies and services for what is essentially the natural order.  companies are not
going to work together and make use of every platform just to please the 10% who care.  they will just continue to
push you toward theirs or you simply won't play their games.

and some are fine with that.  but me personally, i want to play these games.  and having to have a 30mb piece of 
software installed to do it is again, no big deal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> That's something I always wish for TheMailMan. Especially due to his rotten taste in music.



wait mail man listens to music? country?


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> wait mail man listens to music? country?



...and the worst late 90's menstrual rock/puberty pop know to man. God awful s**t. :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mazzy Star is a goddess!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> ...and the worst late 90's menstrual rock/puberty pop know to man. God awful s**t. :shadedshu



name some bands and I will see if they are good...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> name some bands and I will see if they are good...



Soundgarden
Tool
Mazzy Star
Blind Mellon
Harvey Danger
Beck

ect.

I had an outer body experiance with a girl to this song..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XucegAHZojc

I'M SORRY! I ASSOCIATE PAST GREAT SEX WITH MUSIC!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Soundgarden = good
Tool = OK
Mazzy Star = DO NOT KNOW
Blind Mellon = mediocre 
Harvey Danger = shitty
Beck = OK

*


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

Soundgarden - ok
Tool - awesome
Mazzy Star - ?
Blind Mellon - good
Harvey Danger - ok
Beck - good


sorry rocker... hate me too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

forgot pearl jam


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

I just knew it would be Fade Into You lmao.

P.S. It's "out of body"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

This is Mazzy Star......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XucegAHZojc


Chicks used to fall apart to that jam.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

alright but slow, i like the faster tracks of the other bands mentioned.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah it's a pretty good tune and she was hot, at least in that video. I miss the 90s. Then again I also miss the 80s though I was just a kid.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just for this Im gonna take Erockers dog tags while listening to Mazzy Star.


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Soundgarden - yes
> Tool - ok
> Mazzy Star - would have seks with
> Blind Mellon - awesome.. until dude died.
> ...



How about the real music you were listing off the other night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cranberries zombie.

this one was good


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it's a pretty good tune and she was hot, at least in that video. I miss the 90s. Then again I also miss the 80s though I was just a kid.



You and me both.



erocker said:


> How about the real music you were listing off the other night.



Like?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> cranberries zombie.
> 
> This one was good



+99999, great song.

i like a range though mostly rock and classic, some alternative.  you will hear tons of different genres
off my list though, music is music is music.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah that whole album is good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that whole album is good.



They have an album called "The Cranberries: Stars - The Best of 1992-2002"

Buy it now! All the best stuff man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have like 10 of those (greatest hits of the 90's) type CD's
I put them on my zune under the genre "90's"


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have like 10 of those (greatest hits of the 90's) type CD's
> I put them on my zune under the genre "90's"



Okay, eff this, I'm outta here! AAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!!! I got some game installing to do anyways.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay, eff this, I'm outta here! AAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!!! I got some game installing to do anyways.



what do you prefer?



erocker said:


> I got some game installing to do anyways.


uncalled for


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay, eff this, I'm outta here! AAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!!! I got some game installing to do anyways.



awww why? no-homo?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay, eff this, I'm outta here! AAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!!! I got some game installing to do anyways.



Erocker likes the Vanilla Ices.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Erocker likes the Vanilla Ices.



[yt]rog8ou-ZepE[/yt]


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

Stop, collaborate and listen...
E's installing that Alpha we're all missin


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

Kay, I'll do this once and leave and you can rip me or not.

Lots of late 60's - 70's rock
Classical
Jazz (classical)
Lot's of "indie" 80's stuff

...and as far as the 90's go:

Soundgarden
Smashing Pumpkins
Nirvanna (Who I think really ruined music)
RHCP (to an extent)
Pearl Jam 
I'm missing a bunch, but I try not to think of the 90's too much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Kay, I'll do this once and leave and you can rip me or not.
> 
> Lots of late 60's - 70's rock
> Classical
> ...



love all of those except nirvana. I believe nirvana has been WAY over play since kurts death.

*EDIT*

This is also a good song

[yt]1ClCpfeIELw&ob=av2e[/YT]


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> love all of those except nirvana. I believe nirvana has been WAY over play since kurts death.



I couldn't agree more. Which is why I said (They ruined music) Well, Courtney Love had a good hand in that too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> I couldn't agree more. Which is why I said (They ruined music) Well, Courtney Love had a good hand in that too.



I believe Courtney love is still suckin peeter on the back alleys for coke


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah she's a dirty pos ... and i still like nirvana plenty.  i like all that you listed.

except jazz.... i like classical piano, but i don't like horn instruments for some reason.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

I bet her vagina smells like the time bandit off of deadliest catch!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Her band "Hole" wasnt to bad. But damn her for killing Kurt.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah at least their debut album and I totally expected it to suck. Doll Parts is a kick ass track.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah at least their debut album and I totally expected it to suck. Doll Parts is a kick ass track.



They had a second album?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

Well put. In fact, I have no idea offhand.

Did you see this hilarious shit about the "Star Wars themed" R2-D2 X-Box 360s? LMAO, MS is all hoping such cosmetic changes will distract enough people from the fact they won't be releasing new hardware anytime soon. And it'll probably work...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well put. In fact, I have no idea offhand.
> 
> Did you see this hilarious shit about the "Star Wars themed" R2-D2 X-Box 360s? LMAO, MS is all hoping such cosmetic changes will distract enough people from the fact they won't be releasing new hardware anytime soon. And it'll probably work...



Nope Ive been listening to this in a constant loop hyping myself up for BF3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX-3b1DK-4s

One of the coolest songs for a game IMO.


As a matter of fact when you are in the American Clubhouse you must be playing this song to post.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

I approve.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 22, 2011)

www.ugo.com -  The Coolest New Features of Battlefield 3



Spoiler



The upcoming first-person shooter arms race is just around the corner. Can the awesome new features of Battlefield 3 take down the Call of Duty giant?
By Sal Basile 5 hours ago
5 Frostbite 2 Engine

The biggest noticeable change, by far, is the use of the new Frostbite 2 engine. Everything from the movements of the character models to the smoke and particle effects of the level have been greatly improved.

When players jump over obstacles, the animation is a fluid hurdle in which you see the character's legs stretch out over the obstacle. A small change, but this is what was instantly noticed about character fluidity and movement. Battlefield 3 also approaches the dreaded knife kill in a completely new way. The kill animations don't just look exceptional, but the new realistic feel is also a welcome change to the annoying knife kills we're accustomed to in first-person shooters today.

As we were running through one of the new Rush maps, it became obvious that the new engine not only improved visuals, but audio as well. Infinite sprint is back and feels better than ever as bullets were whizzing by our heads and tank shells blew up next to us. The key here is fluidity. While you're dodging enemy fire, hurdling over obstacles and then ducking behind cover, it doesn't feel like you're inputting these commands into a controller. It feels as if you are doing them yourself.

Not only do the characters come alive, but the environment itself is a living, breathing, changing character on the battlefield. The buildings crumble from gunfire and explosions in ways never before seen. Every single brick falls realistically off these structures if hit by a rocket or tank shell. Bullet holes and debris litter the playing field so naturally that you barely notice the feelings of desperation and anxiety are being caused by a video game.

4 Countering the Knife Attack

The best of us have been bested by the knife attack. Whether it was a completely fair kill from behind or a glitchy out-of-this-world kill from 300 yards away, everyone is guilty of yelling out "oh, come on" after we see it was the dreaded knife that ended us. What is Battlefield 3's unique take on this first-person shooter standard? Add a counter.

Much like the dog attack sequences of Black Ops' single player campaign, players have a split-second window to hit a button and push the attacker off them. We did this accidentally while playing, but, with a little practice, knife anxiety could be a thing of the past.

3 The New Classes

Everyone has a favorite class when it comes to Battlefield. When DICE announced it was playing around with their class formula, fans were a bit sketchy. Being able to play around with the new results, however, has made us believers.

Combat Medic: It was realized by DICE that the courageous Assault players were always at the frontlines, doing what they do best. By combing the Assault and Medic classes, the Combat Medic becomes one of the most interesting changes to the Battlefield series. Run and gun lovers can now heal themselves and revive their fellow Rambos in the middle of battle.

Engineer: The Engineer seems to be the least changed of all the classes, with its primary focus being the upkeep and destruction of vehicles. In Bad Company 2, the Engineer's primary weapons were sub-machine guns. Is seems that they will be using carbina asault rifles in Battlefield 3.

Support: The new Support class is reminiscent of the Battlefield 2 Support class with a new twist on it. This class used light machine guns that can be mounted on surfaces for added accuracy. It can also equip a more-powerful-than-usual flashlight that can blind enemies. The most interesting aspect of the Support class is its new "Suppressing Fire" ability, which causes enemies screen to blur when you shoot in their proximity.

Sniper: Sniper's are more dangerous than ever now that they can go into prone. To combat this, DICE has added a lens twinkle to make sure Sniper's don't get too comfortable. Sniper's also retain their mortar abilities, a favorite from Bad Company 2.

2 Personalized Dog Tags

An addition influenced by the Call of Duty series, players can now customize the look of their dog tags. The Battlefield twist on this is that dog tags are collected when you successfully execute a knife attack. Collecting dog tags will definitely become the sole objective of some ambitious players. The dog tags display a dynamically tracked stat of choice and appear on defeated enemies screens. So, when you get that 800th pistol kill, your nemesis will know he was that 800th kill.


1 Going Prone

One of the first questions everyone always asks when they play Bad Company 2 for the first time is, "how do I prone?" Although a minor thing to get used to, being told you can't prone is usually met with a quick, "huh? What the hell, why not?"

It's minor, miniscule and trivial.

It is also the most important thing in the history of everything. Ever.

Now that we can dive into prone, prone behind cover and prone beneath gunfire, you will think of all the times you wanted to prone. You will begin to realize you've wanted to prone every single second of every single game you've ever played.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 22, 2011)

Pre-order done, despite wanting to punch myself in the face after downloading Origin.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 22, 2011)

Some nice video's of the Alpha--

YouTube -Battlefield 3 Alpha with Commentary - Part 1, Part 2

Battlefield 3 - Multiplayer Gameplay "Montage" 2 FINAL VIDEO!

BF3 gameplay alpha HD Part 1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Some nice video's of the Alpha--
> 
> YouTube -Battlefield 3 Alpha with Commentary - Part 1, Part 2
> 
> ...



If you keep releasing videos. Im gonna have to run out into the wilderness, cut off from the interwebs and live on wild berries and wrestle with bears. till BF3 is released.

every time i watch more video footage. my heart skips a beat and gets mad that the game cant be released right away


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 22, 2011)

Since we are discussing music, and the theme related to the thread...


TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope Ive been listening to this in a constant loop hyping myself up for BF3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX-3b1DK-4s
> 
> ...


Wait, what? 
It's either this or go eff yourself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lTkMJpAL0c
This one IS manly, this one builds hype, this one MOTIVATES YOU TO PLAY BF!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2011)

I still think running this Alpha would detract something from experiencing the full game, even a beta. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> Pre-order done, despite wanting to punch myself in the face after downloading Origin.



I downloaded Origin just for BF3. I still haven't preordered it on Origin yet because i might either get it in store or Valve might accept EA's terms just before release (cause they know it's going to make a ton of money) and possibly get it through Steam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I downloaded Origin just for BF3. I still haven't preordered it on Origin yet because i might either get it in store or Valve might accept EA's terms just before release (cause they know it's going to make a ton of money) and possibly get it through Steam.



Do like I did. Pre-Order it from Gamestop for 5 bucks. Then if it comes out on steam later you can always go back to the store and refund your 5 bucks. If not then you still get the pre-order goodies without having to DL anything.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I still think running this Alpha would detract something from experiencing the full game, even a beta. Maybe I'm wrong though.



Doubtful, I don't like Rush or console FPS and I played 150 hours in the PS3 BC2 Beta (in about a month and a half), then the PC beta came out and I don't really like Port Valdez and I played another 80 hours of that, and now here I am with over 500 hours of actual game time.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone else get alpha inv?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 23, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> anyone else get alpha inv?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2349122&postcount=1712


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> OMG, I got the e-mail!! I want to quit work right now...



You SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!! 

I'll give you a thousand dollars for it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Doubtful, I don't like Rush or console FPS and I played 150 hours in the PS3 BC2 Beta (in about a month and a half), then the PC beta came out and I don't really like Port Valdez and I played another 80 hours of that, and now here I am with over 500 hours of actual game time.



But it's an alpha. Not a beta even. I didn't mean it would take away from it because id grow tired but because I expect it to not be done and have zero polish. Is it even full res textures and such? I want to be _fully_ wowed by this shit out of the gate!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 23, 2011)

is bad company 2 servers down? cause when i log in server list is empty


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 23, 2011)

i cant play online at all some advice would be nice


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 23, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i cant play online at all some advice would be nice



I was just playing. They work fine


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 23, 2011)

how odd, its a fresh install of windows and the game, what should i do from hear reinstall the game?


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 23, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> how odd, its a fresh install of windows and the game, what should i do from hear reinstall the game?



Maybe your firewall is blocking access


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 23, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> You SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll give you a thousand dollars for it.



i give you my inv for $1k rofl


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Some fool on Reddit posted this...you know I'm definitely interested in the "open beta" but I'm not so sure I'd want to play an "Alpha trial" anyway. Isn't this for smaller-scale testing of more specific things like the server performance and community features and such anyway?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tw86x.jpg
> 
> And Origin is fugly. Kinda looks like Desura but even fuglier.



We are currently running internal tests and a tech-focused closed Alpha Trial. We will be sure to notify you when the Battlefield 3 Beta is available to you. In the meantime, check out some of the latest Battlefield 3 videos and related news at the official site.
Regards,
The DICE team


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 23, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> how odd, its a fresh install of windows and the game, what should i do from hear reinstall the game?



Did you run the updater after the install?  Or is this Steam?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2011)

Download and run pbsetup the punkbuster updater.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> But it's an alpha. Not a beta even. I didn't mean it would take away from it because id grow tired but because I expect it to not be done and have zero polish. Is it even full res textures and such? I want to be _fully_ wowed by this shit out of the gate!



Honestly, they don't push games into public testing until they have a good amount of polish these days. I remember expecting even the BC2 beta to have some bugs, but to be honest, I don't think I ever seen a single issue with it. Ran great on both console and PC.

I suppose if they allowed people to up the settings maybe issues would arise, but I'm betting there won't be many.


----------



## erixx (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL, A*HOLES: your posts about 'been playing', or 'now I can't connect'... made me think you were playing the BF THRREEEEEEEE beta!!!!! Get out of here! lol


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of my Beta access email ....


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 23, 2011)

any of the TPU members who got in alpha for BF3 pm me so we can play some games 
i am probably going to be on all day need to get them rank ups


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I want Alphas


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I want Alphas



Same here.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 24, 2011)

So...for those playing the alpha, how's the hardware taking it? Is it struggling?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> So...for those playing the alpha, how's the hardware taking it? Is it struggling?



Mine isn't at all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah....Let us know how the 'LOW' setting is stressing out your systems!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah _again_ I think I can wait. People who have it sure are being relatively quiet about the details. They have to be...?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I want Alphas





CDdude55 said:


> Same here.



Screw the alpha, I want the final game!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Screw the alpha, I want the final game!



It's possible to play the Alpha now, it's not possible to play the final game. I want to play now, so I want the Alpha.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 25, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Mine isn't at all.



What do you have your setting set at ? Just curious. I'm thinking I should be OK with my CPU, but might have to jump to a 6900 series or a 7000 series if they shoot one out before I get it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's possible to play the Alpha now, it's not possible to play the final game. I want to play now, so I want the Alpha.



The biggest reason I want to play Alpha is because they're tossing out invites at random. If ithe Alpha was closed I wouldn't care.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah _again_ I think I can wait. People who have it sure are being relatively quiet about the details. They have to be...?



Yup, under NDA.



boise49ers said:


> What do you have your setting set at ? Just curious. I'm thinking I should be OK with my CPU, but might have to jump to a 6900 series or a 7000 series if they shoot one out before I get it.



Can't say sorry.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 25, 2011)

Pixel Enemy's Jay Michaels caught up with EA's Kevin O'Leary, the EA Brand Manager for Battlefield 3, to talk about the current alpha build, why they decided to roll out Battlelog, their plans for Origin, and if fans can expect the Battle Recorder to make a return.  (Remember, zh1nt0 refuted what Kevin says about Battlerecorder)

BATTLEFIELD 3: Battlelog | Origin | BattleRecorder

==================================================

BF3Blog - Battlefield 3 Alpha impressions



Spoiler



On July 24th, 2011 in Editorial, News

One of our members was lucky got access to the Battlefield 3 alpha after BF3blog was pretty much banned from the alpha (*cough* possibly related to leaking a bunch of stuff *cough*), and he spend the last few days playing the alpha, clocking in a dozen hours or so. He’s still bound by the NDA, so we won’t be showing any screenshots or videos, but here are the full impressions of the Battlefield 3 alpha so far:
*Gameplay*

--Feels more like Battlefield 2 than Bad Company 2. The pace is a bit quicker than in BF2, but it appears it’s because of the map and the Rush mode.
--You can now strafe run, which adds a lot more than it sounds.
--You can see your legs/feet when looking down or jumping over things. It’s not as weird as it sounds.
--No bunny hopping or dolphin diving.
--3D spotting has been revised. It feels like you need to be more accurate when spotting enemies than in Bad Company 2.
--Classes are a lot better and make more sense (Assault with med kit, Support gives out ammo).
--Everything ran very smooth at high frame rates, it gave it a bit of a “Call of Duty” feeling at times.
--The game appears to be ready for in-game advertising support (banners etc.). Although it could be just random BF3 banners posted.

*Guns*

--Hit detection feels much better than in Bad Company 2.
--Guns look, sound and feel differently from Bad Company 2. It’s more like BF2 than BC2.
--Muzzle flash on guns has been reduced compared to BC2, now is on par with BF2.

*Audio*

--Just as crisp  and lifelike as in other Battlefield games. It sounds more realistic in BF3, kinda like “war tapes” in Bad Company 2.
--There’s still automated chatter from soldiers around you, including enemies (which reveals their position, like in BC2).
--No commo rose 

*Vehicles*

--There was only one vehicle, the LAV-25 APC. Controls felt like Bad Company 2, but the cannon firing and sounds were much more realistic, as if you’re in a real APC.
--It felt like it took a few more rockets to completely destroy the LAV compared to Bad Company 2.

*Graphics/destruction*

--The game looks great, no way around that.
--Animations are way ahead of Bad Company 2 or any other FPS.
--Destruction feels more limited than in BC2. There are buildings you can destroy, buildings you can’t. There are walls you can destroy, and walls you can’t. There’s no real way of telling which is which.
--There is also a lot of cover that would have been destroyable in Bad Company 2, but isn’t in BF3. (UPDATE: according to some, destruction has been limited in the alpha for testing purposes, which would explain what we experienced).
--The lighting is amazing, both in doors and outdoors. Also, you can only shoot out some of the interior lights, not all.

*Misc*

--Award pins have been replaced by BF2-style ribbons.
--There are a bunch of new guns, like the G36C, MP7, M27.
--There are now faction specific weapons and rocket launchers.
--When M-Com stations are armed, a C4 device appears on it. When disarmed, the C4 disappears.
--100 points are given for a kill, +10 points for headshots, +30 for kill assist etc. You get 200 points for arming M-Com, another 200 for destroying it.

*Overall:*

--The game feels a lot more like Battlefield 2 than Bad Company 2, contrary to what many people think. It was hard to comment on pace, since it’s Rush, limited to 32 players, with tight combat areas — so pacing will naturally be fast. On open, conquest maps with 64 players, I can imagine it feels a lot more like BF2. Also, note that these impressions are for an alpha version — it’s far from a finished product.

Any questions, feel free to ask in the comments and we’ll try and answer. Also, if you’ve played the alpha, feel free to participate and share your experience in the comments section.



==================================================

I have a question for someone in the Alpha, feel free to answer via PM.  My pet peeve with BFBC2 was vehicles, and they way they could drive right through you when you were repairing a friendly.  Does this happen in the Alpha for BF3?  I haven't seen it an any leaked video.  Thanks!

==================================================


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 25, 2011)

MF i want alpha too.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 25, 2011)

*Knowing that I didn't play any other new BF after BF2...besides BF4F...*



> --Classes are a lot better and make more sense (Assault with med kit, Support gives out ammo).


Support already gave ammo in BF2, I don't know why DICE would change it. 


> --Hit detection feels much better than in Bad Company 2.


This is a major problem in BF2.


> --Muzzle flash on guns has been reduced compared to BC2, now is on par with BF2.


Still, the M249 barely let you see the targets when you were down sights doing suppressive fire. Short bursts were the solution, but sometimes I would just "forget" to release the trigger.


> --There are a bunch of new guns, like the G36C, MP7, M27.


Me gusta.

And still no word about jets...


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 25, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> And still no word about jets...



Apparently they're cooling them, via a failure to release on Steam.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 25, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> And still no word about jets...



If I had to take a guess, I would imagine they are balancing everything player-related first.  The vehicles would probably be a lower priority than say... running, jumping, and basic weapon mechanics lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

I want an M14 and a SCAR-H......and of course my 1911.


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 25, 2011)

I could live with out the M14 and 1911.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> I could live with out the M14 and 1911.



Not me. I keep both by my bed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's possible to play the Alpha now, it's not possible to play the final game. I want to play now, so I want the Alpha.



Certainly understand where you're coming from but it's not even really ready...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Certainly understand where you're coming from but it's not even really ready...



It's ready enough for me to do some ass kicking!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 25, 2011)

And you know this _how_? I haven't heard a peep outside of a few people confirming they got invites and some shit about "testing community features".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And you know this _how_? I haven't heard a peep outside of a few people confirming they got invites and some shit about "testing community features".



I would kick the ass of those community features


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 25, 2011)

You're holding out on me! Though that was pretty funny.

Oh btw Kurgan I'm still looking for info on the technical details of how this was possible exactly but the latest Forgotten Hope 2 patch includes support for 126 player servers. And there is one up. Except it's in Finland. And that mod suffers from a serious lack of (North American) players as it is. And I have yet to see El Alamein though may be in rotation.

Update: 120 players at the moment (evening in Europe which is where most of the playerbase is, unfortunately for people like me):

http://www.game-monitor.com/search.php?=undefined&vars=gamevariant=fh2&game=bf2


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 25, 2011)

wrigleyvillain said:


> you're holding out on me!
> 
> Though that was pretty funny.
> 
> ...



goddamnit now i have to reinstall again...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha. The new "Battle Of The Bulge" maps are sweeet! Lots if tweaks and improvements in 2.4 too.

*Glory Glory What A Helluva Way To Die
He Ain't Gonna Jump No More!*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 25, 2011)

GamingExaminer - Battlefield 3 Interview with Karl Magnus Troedsson, VP and GM, DICE



Spoiler



25 JUL 2011 BY BRENDAN VAN DER VLIST IN FEATURED NEWS, GAMING HEADLINES, INTERVIEWS / 1 COMMENT

Blockbuster title, Battlefield 3, is creeping ever closer to that October release that we all eagerly await, with the title of King of First Person Shooters directly in its sights.I recently had the chance to interview DICE VP and General Manager, Karl Magnus Troedsson, about Battlefield 3′s excellent showing at E3 2011, multiplayer pressures and console gamers fears for Battlefield 3.

*Gaming Examiner: A lot is being said in regards to the whole Battlefield 3 vs. Modern Warfare 3 showdown due to both games releasing very closely to each other. Based off what has been seen of both games so far, you must be feeling confident of taking over the FPS crown. What are your feelings on the whole match up?
*

Karl Magnus Troedsson: It’s going to be an interesting autumn that’s for sure! We’re 100% focused on finishing the game and want to deliver the best Battlefield game ever this holiday, and really do not spend much time worrying about what our competitors are doing.

*GE: Battlefield 3 made a very strong showing at E3 2011, picking up over 40 awards. I imagine this would have a huge effect on the development team. How has this got the team feeling leading up to the final stages of development?*

KMT: We’re extremely pleased with the outcome of E3 this year and the awards and accolades that followed have had a really positive impact on the team and the entire studio. When you invest so much time and energy into one game it’s always very uplifting to read that people enjoy what they saw and played.

*GE: The Frostbite 2 engine is, from all accounts, an absolutely amazing piece of technology. How is it working with this new engine in comparison to the previous Frostbite engine?*

KMT: Frostbite 2 has made some really big progress since the first installment we used for the first time in Battlefield: Bad Company. Things like streaming, better workflows and pipelines speeds up iteration times which leads to higher quality and more polish. The new lighting and animation definitely makes it easier to create a prettier game as well. This in combination with the more classic Battlefield elements like the possibilities of large scale maps, great destruction and advanced vehicle physics makes for a much better platform to build a game on. At the same time it’s more or less an entire new engine and that always come with some challenges when creating a game.

*GE: Bad Company 2 had an entertaining and rather quirky storyline with memorable characters. Can we expect the same tone for Battlefield 3, or is realism and grittiness the name of the game here?*

KMT: With Battlefield 3 we decided to take a step away from some of the more slapstick elements in the story and with the characters in Battlefield: Bad Company 2. We wanted to create something that is much more authentic and feels more plausible. So Battlefield 3 will have a rather different tone compared to Battlefield: Bad Company 2.

*GE: For many players, the multiplayer is what Battlefield is all about. With such high expectations from gamers you must feel a lot of pressure to make sure you give them what they want. It seems like you have heard what the fans are saying and responded with what looks like an outstanding multiplayer mode. What are some of the major changes made in this version compared to Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and how do you think people will react to these changes?*

KMT: Battlefield 3 is the spiritual successor to 2005’s Battlefield 2. At the same time we’re bringing in a ton of learning from the multiplayer components of Battlefield: Bad Company 1 and 2. A lot of the changes we’ve made come directly from the community with typical examples like bringing back prone and 64 players on PC. The challenge lies in trying to satisfy as many of the online players as possible and on some topics the community is really split. We’re also hell-bent on making sure that both the PC and the console version get their separate love, making sure none of the versions are a port of some other.

*GE: Bad Company 2 was critically acclaimed for placing an emphasis on teamwork by working with your squad mates. In what ways does Battlefield 3 push the envelope once again?*

KMT: Team work has always been at the heart of the Battlefield franchise and Battlefield 3 will introduce a lot of new elements to this. The new suppression mechanic is one example where you and your squad can work together and be successful as well as getting rewarded for it. We also have some other, unannounced, cool new vehicles and gadgets working together in new ways which I believe the tactical team players really will enjoy. This in combination of the social elements of Battlelog making it easier to play together and communicate will take the team play one step further.

*GE: Bad Company 2 pushed the envelope in destructible environments. How is Battlefield 3 going to further enhance this feature?*

KMT: One key element of the destruction which will take a big step forward in Battlefield 3 comes from the denser, more urban environments we introduce. In these you can take down the facades of huge buildings and expose or take out the enemies entrenched on the different floors.

*GE: A lot of the community is asking for details about the Battlefield 3 Beta. Is there anything you can tell us at this stage?*

KMT: All I can say at the moment is that our Beta will take place in September, as announced at E3. We’ll have more details soon.

*GE: What do you say to the gamers who have expressed their displeasure over the console version being limited to 30 FPS and 720p resolution?*

KMT: Console gamers shouldn’t worry about this, this topic is discussed out of proportions. For those tech-savvy enough to have looked into the actual resolution of their console games it won’t come as a surprise that a lot of console games today do not run at 1080p but rather 720p. We’ve done this for our last games and we believe it can still look amazing. When people ask for 1080p they don’t see the compromises that would be needed to get there. As for the frame-rate we’ve made a conscious decision to stick with 30 FPS on console. It’s not a technical problem with getting our game to run in 60 FPS but we do this in favour of the large amount of players, large scale maps, huge amount of vehicles, full on destruction and so on. The pace in Battlefield is slightly slower than some other twitchy shooters of today which lends itself well to this frame-rate.

*GE: What would be considered a success for Battlefield 3?*

KMT: That the people who play the game tell us that they enjoy it!

I’d like to take this time to thank Karl Magnus Troedsson for taking the time to complete this interview. Also thank you to the the PR team at EA Australia for helping me to obtain this interview.

Battlefield 3 is released on October 25th, 2011 in the United States and October 27th, 2011 in Australia.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 25, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Questions and answers on the Alpha trial and Beta.



Spoiler



BY: zh1nt0 POSTED: Jul 25, 2011, 11:16AM



 

Hello folks! I´ve been getting many questions on twitter regarding the Alpha Trial and also the upcoming beta which was announced at E3 to be in September.

It´s amazing that so many people want to share their experience and are so keen on playing Battlefield 3.

Here are som questions and answers you might find useful :


*How can I get into the Alpha Trial?*

It is a highly tech focused test period where the main purpose is to do a number of server related tests in preparation for game launch requiring a set amount of players online to ensure the final experience is as much fun and easy as possible.


*Is this the Beta promised to buyers of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition?*

No, this is an Alpha Trial, meaning this software is still not at the "Beta" development milestone. The Open Beta will start in September. The exact date for when Medal of Honor: Limited Edition players can join the Beta will be announced at a later date.


*Can I join the Battlefield 3 Closed Alpha Trial?*

The Alpha is a closed test and by invitation only. If you'd like to have a chance to be called upon make sure to register for our newsletter and ensure your Veteran status is up to date.
We are also not giving away keys to the Alpha Trial on any of our social networking platforms.


*Recently a Medal of Honor: Limited Edition Beta newsletter went out to users. What is that all about?*

Well, that newsletter says you are entitled to play the beta in September. It is however not a ticket or a code. If you purchased a copy of Medal of Honor with the Battlefield 3 Beta sticker on it, you are eligible for the Beta. If you have not received the newsletter, make sure you opt in on your EA Profile to receive them. Also, if you haven´t received the newsletter and own a copy of Medal of Honor: Limited edition, you are eligible to play in the beta.*


If you have any questions regarding this blog post, feel free to contact me on www.twitter.com/zh1nt0

*Not second hand copies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

> *How can I get into the Alpha Trial?
> *
> 
> It is a highly tech focused test period where the main purpose is to do a number of server related tests in preparation for game launch requiring a set amount of players online to ensure the final experience is as much fun and easy as possible.



See what he did there???

He avoided answering the question like a politician boss


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 25, 2011)

German gamespot video interview - The interview is all English, skip the host's German monologues...

GameSpot way: Battlefield 3 at DICE



> GameSpot was on the way in Stockholm and has looked at DICE Battlefield 3. With this video we start our new format "Game Zone on the road" where we want to give you a peek behind the scenes. No panic: Too serious we take it yourself


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone who has alpha confirm wither or not you have to have Origins installed to install the alpha build?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Can anyone who has alpha confirm wither or not you have to have Origins installed to install the alpha build?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know this has been asked for a long time BUT!! 

WHY CAN I NOT CHANGE MY BF2142 or BF2 passwords anymore!! WTF EA!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 26, 2011)

*Damn, I don't remeber my passwords! Where is that paper!!!*



brandonwh64 said:


> WHY CAN I NOT CHANGE MY BF2142 or BF2 passwords anymore!! WTF EA!


LOL, whut? OH SH-


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 26, 2011)

zh1nt0 answering some questions on the Hell forums:



Spoiler






> Daniel Matros wrote on 2011-07-26 @ 10:45 in the forums:
> 
> *Since commander has been dropped, what sort of tools we can expect for strategy and team organization in Battlefield 3?*
> 
> ...



Later, he said:



> The different map for the beta hasn´t been confirmed yet  Still waiting for confirmation . See what happens when you post stuff without having checked with the dev team ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

Where are they?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 26, 2011)

The Alpha is superb!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Alpha is superb!



What's your gamer name so I can see if I've (been) killed (by) you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> LOL, whut? OH SH-



Yea I have search the internet and apparently EA has no way of changing your old BF passwords. EA needs to change the profile manager to allow each account to have a "change password" section!



HookeyStreet said:


> The Alpha is superb!





InnocentCriminal said:


> What's your gamer name so I can see if I've (been) killed (by) you?



RUBBING IT IN I SEE!

Can you atleast post screenies?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you atleast post screenies?



Nope, it'll breach the NDA we've agreed and get us banned.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Alpha is superb!





InnocentCriminal said:


> Nope, it'll breach the NDA we've agreed and get us banned.



how did you get selected to do this alpha?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 26, 2011)

> Scope sway, hold l-shift for some seconds and then sway starts again. *Authenticity.*


Oh, but carrying ammo clips isn't authentic? DICE, I am dissapoint.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Where are they?


^This.


brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I have search the internet and apparently EA has no way of changing your old BF passwords. EA needs to change the profile manager to allow each account to have a "change password" section!


Assuming that I can find that piece of paper where I put the passwords, or the .xls file, I should be ok. But I agree, that something that should be dealt with.


InnocentCriminal said:


> Nope, it'll breach the NDA we've agreed and get us banned.


You've played long enough. 
 Just kidding.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> how did you get selected to do this alpha?



I was chosen at random by DICE & EA.



_JP_ said:


> You've played long enough.
> Just kidding.



I had all of last week off from work and only got the invite late on Sunday. So I've only played a little bit. Got a 32 - 7 KD ratio last night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I was chosen at random by DICE & EA.



Did you get a secret website that you downloaded the alpha from or was it an origin download?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did you get a secret website that you downloaded the alpha from or was it an origin download?



I received an email explaining how to obtain access.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did you get a secret website that you downloaded the alpha from or was it an origin download?



I'm not under NDA...



Spoiler


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 26, 2011)

How's that?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I'm not under NDA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you got one too Gully?!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn you got one too Gully?!



Nah, that's why I'm not under NDA.  I just used Google image search to find the invite w/instructions.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 26, 2011)

lol nice


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.ratemyscreensaver.com/wp...rf22raptor-a06dtwo-f-22-raptor-in-flying2.jpg
> 
> Where are they?



Spain? Afghanistan? Is this a trick question, is there a prize?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Spain? Afghanistan? Is this a trick question, is there a prize?


Some are at the Lockheed-Martin dealership, because the USAF can't afford them. (But can, somehow, afford F-35s. ) The others are at the AFBs because there's no other aircraft on the world that can pose a threat to it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2011)

Had my first proper whining little bitch on the Alpha tonight. Some scrote called Hail to.... I can't remember something frivolous. Couldn't deal with the fact I was their nemesis or something.

Really wish admins and EA would boot people for whining and acting like spoilt children. 

Still, made me smile I upset him/her enough to cry 'out loud'.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2011)

game you give us details about anything like weapon packs, classes, or perks?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Had my first proper whining little bitch on the Alpha tonight. Some scrote called Hail to.... I can't remember something frivolous. Couldn't deal with the fact I was their nemesis or something.
> 
> Really wish admins and EA would boot people for whining and acting like spoilt children.
> 
> Still, made me smile I upset him/her enough to cry 'out loud'.



So sad they let assholes like that play when guys like me would PAY to play the game.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> game you give us details about anything like weapon packs, classes, or perks?



Still not under NDA...come on DICE, shut me up!

BF3 weapon customization part 1 (Official video by yourgamingteam) 
BF3 weapon customization part 2 (Official video by yourgamingteam)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

nobody cares about video game NDA. developers mostly use it to make the people who are chosen to test the game feel special. true story.

on a good note, bf3 looks awesome and i cant wait to stab each and everyone of you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i cant wait to stab each and everyone of you.



OH WE WILL SEE RHINO we will see


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> nobody cares about video game NDA.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Speak for yourself.



no! i speak for everyone, everywhere ALL THE TIME! mwauahahahahaahahah


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> nobody cares about video game NDA. developers mostly use it to make the people who are chosen to test the game feel special. true story.
> 
> on a good note, bf3 looks awesome and i cant wait to stab each and everyone of you.



When I get you.. Mailman will be like


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Speak for yourself.



Yea, with a game of this caliber, it's probably best not to chance it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Yea, with a game of this caliber, it's probably best not to chance it...



And what are they going to do?? ban you from ever playing BF3 when its released??? Bitch plz.

they CANT ban you from playing BF3. they will most likely just ban you from the alpha and the beta. If they ban you from the final release before its released then just create a new email account and use that one to register to play the game. You will lose your Veteran rank if you had one. but that dont mean shit anyway.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 27, 2011)

talking about stabbing funny story.
i was crawling behind 2 dudes in a bush planning to knife them both ,i catch up to them slowly lol then i knife one, during the animation i must have got spotted then like a billion rounds came in on me and killed me


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 27, 2011)

Man the game looks amazing, if my system can't run BF3, im trading it in for the PS3 version..


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 27, 2011)

PSM3 - "We don't want to make any other game than Battlefield. We're not trying to copy anyone else"



Spoiler



Posted on 26-Jul-2011
Patrick Bach and Lars Gustavsson speak exclusively to PSM3 about comparisons to Modern Warfare 3, playing dirty, and conquering expectation

*In our previous issue of PSM3, we visited Battlefield 3 developer DICE, all the way out in Stockholm.*

The result was a 10-page, hands-on verdict of 2011's hottest shooter, but that wasn't all. We also sat down with executive producer Patrick Bach and multiplayer lead designer Lars Gustavsson for an in-depth chat about their plans. 

Over these two interviews we discover that Battlefield 3 and Modern Warfare 3 'aren't even the same sport', find out why DICE's QA testers are encouraged to fight dirty (read cheat) and discover that we've only seen the tip of the beautiful iceberg that is the Frostbite 2 engine. Here are both interviews, in full, for your reading pleasure...



> *Patrick Bach at DICE's HQ in Stockholm
> Interview 1 - Patrick Bach
> *
> 
> ...





> *Interview 2 - Lars Gustavsson*
> 
> *PSM3: With such a committed fan base, do you have to look extra hard at every feature you change from both Battlefield 2, and Bad Company 2, going into BF3?*
> 
> ...






==================================================

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Pre-Orders Up More Than 10x Bad Company 2



Spoiler



Tuesday, 26 July, 2011 at 13:53 PST | ^Scott^
EA released their Q1 FY12 financial results today revealing that Battlefield 3 pre-orders are up 10x that of Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 has also sold over 9 million units including digital and mobile downloads.

Electronic Arts Reports Q1 FY12 Financial Results

Battlefield 3 Pre-Orders Up More Than 10x Battlefield: Bad Company 2
NCAA 12 Sell-Through Up 17% Versus NCAA 11
Star Wars: The Old Republic Breaks EA Record For Pre-Orders
Q1 Non-GAAP Digital Revenue $209 Million; Up 35% On A Trailing Twelve Month Basis

“This was another solid quarter driven by both digital and packaged goods,” said John Riccitiello, Chief Executive Officer. “We saw strong digital revenue growth over the prior year. On packaged goods, NCAA is off to a great start and pre-orders for Battlefield 3 are tracking extremely well.” 

Selected Operating Highlights and Metrics:
Life to date, including digital and mobile downloads, FIFA 11 sold in nearly 15 million units and Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2 sold in over nine million units, demonstrating strong cross-platform results
EA Games Label and EA SPORTS™ garnered 148 award nominations and 19 wins at E3. Winners included Mass Effect™ 3, Battlefield 3, STAR WARS®: The Old Republic™, FIFA 12, SSX™, Need for Speed™ The Run, Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning™, Madden NFL 12, and NHL® 12.
Press Release


----------



## xenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And what are they going to do?? ban you from ever playing BF3 when its released??? Bitch plz.
> 
> they CANT ban you from playing BF3. they will most likely just ban you from the alpha and the beta. If they ban you from the final release before its released then just create a new email account and use that one to register to play the game. You will lose your Veteran rank if you had one. but that dont mean shit anyway.



I asssume you've never been bound by an NDA that was well written and enforced.  They can seek "damages" from you legally and in this case could probably imply that since their main competitor (MW3) was still in development, any information released early would give them a competative edge.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 27, 2011)

start at the 2:38 mark



GullyFoyle said:


> Still not under NDA...come on DICE, shut me up!
> 
> BF3 weapon customization part 1 (Official video by yourgamingteam)
> BF3 weapon customization part 2 (Official video by yourgamingteam)



Is he correct in that first video about the alpha being DX9 only?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Man the game looks amazing, if my system can't run BF3, im trading it in for the PS3 version..



Because the PS3 runs the game on equiv to max PC settings... Or that controllers are so much more responsive than a keyboard...  That was a good laugh.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Because the PS3 runs the game on equiv to max PC settings... Or that controllers are so much more responsive than a keyboard...  That was a good laugh.



true. that may be the dumbest statement ever.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 27, 2011)

How does one get access to alpha/beta testing without purchasing a horrible game called MoH?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 27, 2011)

random said:


> How does one get access to alpha/beta testing without purchasing a horrible game called MoH?



The alpha you get invited into at random and the beta will be open to the public in September.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 27, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> start at the 2:38 mark
> 
> Is he correct in that first video about the alpha being DX9 only?



That video has been taken down, but I did hear that said. No, that is not possible.  Perhaps he thinks his video card is only DX9, like I thought for my 8800GT, but it is DX10.  
The game is totally written to the DX11 API,  which has internal fall-backs for DX10 cards.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 27, 2011)

If you haven't tried in a while, you may want to try logging in to the alpha portal.  I'm seeing lots of forum chatter of people having success without getting an e-mail yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> If you haven't tried in a while, you may want to try logging in to the alpha portal.  I'm seeing lots of forum chatter of people having success without getting an e-mail yet.



Nope. got booted out


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope. got booted out



Same here


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought BF3 only ran under DX10 and DX11 and DX9 wasn't going to be supported?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 27, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Same here



And the verbiage they use to boot you out feels degrading.....






Now I know how African Americans felt in the 60's.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! I've been watching some alpha videos on youtube on my android phone and it looks fan-fuck'n-tastic! I want it now! You guys watched any of them yet? Inside the subway looks awesome! I was worried about the level of detail inside buildings, but after seeing those videos indoor level of detail looks to be the best in the series! 



TheMailMan78 said:


> And the verbiage they use to boot you out feels degrading.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110727/Untitled-1.jpg
> 
> Now I know how African Americans felt in the 60's.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 27, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> I thought BF3 only ran under DX10 and DX11 and DX9 wasn't going to be supported?



That is absolutely correct.  People point to the Xbox as a DX9 class machine and say DICE must be pulling a fast one at the bidding of Microsoft and the hardware manufacturers to force us to upgrade.

It was easier for DICE to write drivers for the fixed hardware in the consoles, to interface in a similar manner to DX11, than to try to make advanced graphics work with all DirectX levels and hardware variations on the PC.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Because the PS3 runs the game on equiv to max PC settings... Or that controllers are so much more responsive than a keyboard...  That was a good laugh.



I'm going to hold myself back and assume you're trolling.

If you read my the comment you'd see that i actually mentioned running the game as a factor for thinking about going over to the PS3 version, i'm unable to afford new hardware just to run the game the way i'd like and i would prefer KB/M controls, but it's not to bad with a controller. 

If i can only run the game with low to med settings on PC, then the Console version is the next best thing for me. When you have no money for hardware, your incentives change.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 27, 2011)

He's not trolling. Just trying to make sense of your statement. And isn't medium on PC equiv to a console anyway? If not low?

So InnocentCriminal what's your veteran status and were you subscribed to newsletter? I'm seeing talk that people without a vet status even have gotten invites but not sure if that's actually true.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 27, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm going to hold myself back and assume you're trolling.
> 
> If you read my the comment you'd see that i actually mentioned running the game as a factor for thinking about going over to the PS3 version, i'm unable to afford new hardware just to run the game the way i'd like and i would prefer KB/M controls, but it's not to bad with a controller.
> 
> If i can only run the game with low to med settings on PC, then the Console version is the next best thing for me. When you have no money for hardware, your incentives change.



You shouldn't have any problem running it with your system. I've got a 470 and that's a very nice card. Plus, you can always SLI it down the road. I would pick it up for PC over the PS3. You can always choose to go into a 24 player server for better results. PS3's are stuck with 24 players.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So InnocentCriminal what's your veteran status and were you subscribed to newsletter? I'm seeing talk that people without a vet status even have gotten invites but not sure if that's actually true.



From what I gather I don't have a veteran status. I get multiple newsletters from EA.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh ffs. I wish there was more rhyme and reason to this shit. That's the most frustrating aspect by far. FU EA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have veteran status X4. Its all random. I contacted EA about it. Veteran status has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 27, 2011)

They specifically said otherwise--"make sure your Vet status is up to date" plus be sub'd to newsletter (which I admit I was not until Monday). But, yeah, why should what they actually said matter? Fits with the rest of this fly-by-night approach. 

Some high Vet posted his buddy who only played Bc2 and another who just plays FIFA got invites. Those don't sound like the types of guys sub'd to a newsletter either but who the eff knows.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> They specifically said otherwise--"make sure your Vet status is up to date" plus be sub'd to newsletter (which I admit I was not until Monday). But, yeah, why should what they actually said matter? Fits with the rest of this fly-by-night approach.
> 
> Some high Vet posted his buddy who only played Bc2 and another who just plays FIFA got invites. Those don't sound like the types of guys sub'd to a newsletter either but who the eff knows.



I agree. But I contacted a rep personally.



> TheMailMan: Is there anyway I could be put in the pool for BF3?
> 
> TheMailMan:
> alpha?
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2011)

I forgot to update my veterans status with my 2142 game. now im a 2!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I forgot to update my veterans status with my 2142 game. now im a 2!



contact them directly and they can fix it for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2011)

Last night when I was on team speak, I tried to play 2142 but it told me the game could not be played and needed to be reinstalled using origin! Im starting to HATE EA's downloaders


----------



## purecain (Jul 27, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 alpha trial*

i just got this in an email....

cant wait.... downloading now... Battlefield 3 alpha trial

this has just made my day.... 

this calls for a celebration...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 27, 2011)

Leave it up to EA to screw with BF:3's sales..... has anyone used origins yet? How badly does it suck?

Edit: Thanks for the pics purecain! I may have to download orgins and install some of my other Battlefield games. That doesn't look to bad... I just hated the old EA system.. Where you dl'ed it and then installed it yourself.. Steam has made me lazy.. lol I do not miss patching my games..  OR changing out CD and DVD's to play games... hehehe


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 27, 2011)

origins is like steam lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 27, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> origins is like steam lol



So is Desura. No shock there.

So purecain are you subscribed to the BF3 newsletter? Did this email just come today?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Found some gifs showing off BF3 animations for all of yours enjoyments.




















CDdude55 said:


> I'm going to hold myself back and assume you're trolling.
> 
> If you read my the comment you'd see that i actually mentioned running the game as a factor for thinking about going over to the PS3 version, i'm unable to afford new hardware just to run the game the way i'd like and i would prefer KB/M controls, but it's not to bad with a controller.
> 
> If i can only run the game with low to med settings on PC, then the Console version is the next best thing for me. When you have no money for hardware, your incentives change.



Was not trolling, thought maybe you were. I seen your comment and I seen your comp specs, if a 6 core and a GTX 470 can only run the game on Medium to Low settings, then I most likely will not be playing either, as my 6950 is a comparable card. Like I have said before and I will now say again, there is a difference between Max and High settings. Playing with Low AA, no HBAO is going to allow you to play with great settings and not take the FPS hit, I never notice AA when running around frantically. 

Either way, FPS Doug would be disappointed, he would never console FPS.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Was not trolling, thought maybe you were. I seen your comment and I seen your comp specs, if a 6 core and a GTX 470 can only run the game on Medium to Low settings, then I most likely will not be playing either, as my 6950 is a comparable card. Like I have said before and I will now say again, there is a difference between Max and High settings. Playing with Low AA, no HBAO is going to allow you to play with great settings and not take the FPS hit, I never notice AA when running around frantically.
> 
> Either way, FPS Doug would be disappointed, he would never console FPS.



Good points... 

I think i overreacted by thinking it was going destroy my system because the game looks so great.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Good points...
> 
> I think i overreacted by thinking it was going destroy my system because the game looks so great.



Yeah, I wouldn't worry a ton. Your system is still killer, a good comparison is. When Crysis first came out, it stomped everyones setups, for a few years actually. But thats was only on the DX10 crazy high setting. I was playing that game on High with a AMD 5000+ BE and a x1950Pro without any problems when it came out, and it looked astounding.

I don't think you or me will have any issue playing at Med/High settings (hopefully eaning more towards High with dropped AA.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2011)

am i the only one whos noticed how un realistic the prone animation is he just kinda moves his legs back and then slowly hovers his chest down to the ground lolz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> am i the only one whos noticed how un realistic the prone animation is he just kinda moves his legs back and then slowly hovers his chest down to the ground lolz



I think because its moving so slow in the gif. He moves correctly it just looks strange from the speed.


----------



## GLD (Jul 28, 2011)

WOOT! I just got the invite. Downloading it now. 

Wrigleyvillain, thats the coolest avatar I have seen in ages! Have been a huge Star Wars fan since it changed my world in 1977.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 28, 2011)

A round of invites just went out for the weekend it looks like...just got mine!, and a buddy got his!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Got mine.


----------



## lemode (Jul 28, 2011)

i just registered for the newsletter about 2 hours ago and got an invite within 15 minutes. ha! DLing it now!


----------



## whitrzac (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm... lets see how this runs on a 2.8ghz dual with a 280m(laptop) video card


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 28, 2011)

Got mine!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2011)

where do i sign up so im not butt hurt?


----------



## whitrzac (Jul 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> where do i sign up so im not butt hurt?



http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2011)

so i sign up for BF3 News and then i know if im gonna be butt hurt tonight or not?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't sign up, and i got one. Even though the code is already in use


----------



## xenocide (Jul 28, 2011)

I got mine.  Downloading now.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2011)

I signed up... but I'm starting to think alpha maybe only for NA?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 28, 2011)

Got mine.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

All this "Got mine" jazz is going to give me an aneurysm.  Not that I'm not happy for your mother f'ers....


----------



## bretts31344 (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got my invite too. I have never been so excited to see an email in my inbox, lol. I am so tempted to upgrade to a Sandy Bridge build, but now this is going to make waiting for Ivy Bridge much harder once I see how this game runs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> All this "Got mine" jazz is going to give me an aneurysm.  Not that I'm not happy for your mother f'ers....



Ok settle down. Just go to https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/ and login with your account and it should give you a code. It seems pretty wide open suddenly. Yeah EA never communicates shit.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok settle down. Just go to https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/ and login with your account and it should give you a code. It seems pretty wide open suddenly. Yeah EA never communicates shit.



I get this "WE'RE SORRY - YOU DON'T MEET THE CRITERIA TO ENTER THIS SITE."


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2011)

I just tried it again, at the direction of Wrigley, and it worked!  Be still my aching heart


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> All this "Got mine" jazz is going to give me an aneurysm.  Not that I'm not happy for your mother f'ers....





random said:


> I get this "WE'RE SORRY - YOU DON'T MEET THE CRITERIA TO ENTER THIS SITE."



I get the same thing, not that I really care because it is not the final version.

I think EA just doesn't want certain people in so that the level of suck doesn't suddenly become unbalanced.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't freak guys, the Alpha is only good until Monday, August 1st anyway. It's not like you're missing out on much. And being in the Alpha doesn't give you beta access either.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2011)

No, but I have $50 worth of crap titled "Medal of Honor, Limited Edition" that I hope will take care of the beta


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2011)

That will get you into the beta  That's a mighty pricey beta key


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2011)

Luckily, it was a Christmas present from my bro-in-law.  He's a good one to have, while everyone else gives my clothes and junk, he is always good for a new game.  Incidentally, he's the one who got me going down the devious road of building rigs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sad no access for me still


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 28, 2011)

Add me to the list who got a alpha invite. Looks pretty good on a I7-2600k with a 470GTX.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 28, 2011)

man u MFs
I don't have one.
ihateuall

  



I better get one, or else >_>


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Don't freak guys, the Alpha is only good until Monday, August 1st anyway. It's not like you're missing out on much. And being in the Alpha doesn't give you beta access either.



Where did you read that?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

The game is......EPIC. Even in Alpha form......or so I hear from Youtube videos.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 28, 2011)

There have been issues for some playing the BF3 Alpha with Nvidia video cards.  They have just released a set of drivers to deal with this issue.

twitter.com/repi:  "Please use the just released Geforce 280.19 Beta drivers for the #bf3 alpha trial: http://bit.ly/r46j3H battlelog: http://bit.ly/pqSXQS"


----------



## erixx (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, me and my glorious Nvidia have no issues at all with the Alpha, none, zero, nix, nada!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2011)

New ATi drivers helped me.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> No, but I have $50 worth of crap titled "Medal of Honor, Limited Edition" that I hope will take care of the beta



Ha ! I like MOH better then any newer COD games. It isn't perfect , but I'll play that before COD's or Homefront. That is how I feel about HF. $50 piece of crap :  )



Scrizz said:


> man u MFs
> I don't have one.
> ihateuall
> 
> ...



Ah come on tell us how you really feel


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> New ATi drivers helped me.



Good to know. Was wondering about crossfire as I'd rather not be stuck with a single 6850 for obvious reasons.

Others keep being patient and trying and, yes, I too would like further confirmation that this ends Monday. Here's a quote from a DICE dude in the Reddit thread where I learned to screw the email and just try logging in again. Got my code but then a thunder storm rolled in so had to shut down and just went to bed.



> It's real. The e-mails send you to this site to grab your code...sometimes they just take a while to arrive in your mailbox. So it's worth a try once, but "You don't meet the criteria" is misleading - no amount of clicking or country changing or incantations will get you in unless you get selected for the next batch of keys.



Source


----------



## bretts31344 (Jul 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> There have been issues for some playing the BF3 Alpha with Nvidia video cards.  They have just released a set of drivers to deal with this issue.
> 
> twitter.com/repi:  "Please use the just released Geforce 280.19 Beta drivers for the #bf3 alpha trial: http://bit.ly/r46j3H battlelog: http://bit.ly/pqSXQS"



Yep, mine locks up every ~5 minutes into a game session. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lemode (Jul 28, 2011)

I get a warning about needing to upgrade drivers but the drivers I have play the game fine. Even in alpha it runs really damn smooth. Not having played bad co 2 (or any FPSs for that matter) in a while, man do I suck! Ha. I really like what I am playing even though I hate rush. I just don’t know if I will buy the game still.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. It's definitely an Alpha (not full featured even in terms of destruction and some other things) and also it's just Rush (meh). If I didn't get a code I honestly wouldn't be too bummed.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The game is......EPIC. Even in Alpha form......or so I hear from Youtube videos.



I thought you would have been all over this Alpha m8! 

I saw it running round a friends, it's SUPERB!!!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

I think that was a tongue-in-cheek remark. He said earlier he got a code.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 28, 2011)

Who else got in the alpha?

I got a code but no pc to play it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Kevin if can't use you could perhaps make a very good new friend here at TPU.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL check the email you have your ea account with. I heard almost everyone got one


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

I have one. Without getting the email first. But this did not work for everyone as yet such as Kurgan and I think Scrizz offhand. However they could still end up on EAs list, so to speak. As usual this just happens with no real, good info from them.

Start reading at the top of the last page for the whole story if you'd care to...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think that was a tongue-in-cheek remark. He said earlier he got a code.



MailMan, trolling, NEVER!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I think that was more just a jab at the NDA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no idea what you people are talking about......and why are you in my bedroom!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 28, 2011)

Woah, wait when does the beta come out? Is it for 360 too? I can get Moh off a friend.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Woah, wait when does the beta come out? Is it for 360 too? I can get Moh off a friend.



September.
Yes.
Youd have to have pre-ordered MOH for it to matter.  Either way, there will be an *open* beta for non-MON preorderers a few days after the MOH people get in.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Woah, wait when does the beta come out? Is it for 360 too? I can get Moh off a friend.



The Beta rolls out in September and it will be across all platforms.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, but woot! I hope the next mobo i get works so I can finally play some games!


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 28, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 Alpha*

So i got invited to the Alpha Trial. The game looks great so far, there is only one bad thing. It is that you can't remap your keys in the alpha. Graphics looks like Medal of Honor without AA and AF and Destuction level is very low, but it is just in Alpha state.

Just wanted to give my opinion and to know if anyone else on TPU got invited.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah September is when the real fun begins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> LOL check the email you have your ea account with. I heard almost everyone got one



I'll toss you a PM


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 28, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battleblog #4 - Up Close and Personal



Spoiler



Thursday, 28 July 2011 16:00

Dog tags have always been a part of Battlefield, acting as a personal calling card for every soldier on the field, and these little emblems will be making a return this fall in Battlefield 3. After the launch of Battlefield 1942, the development team received physical dog tags from DICE as a token of appreciation. The team was so tickled by the gesture, they made sure dog tags have been a part of the in-game experience, becoming a part of the franchise since Battlefield 2142.





Your dog tag is your personal business card in Battlefield 3 – it’s what you dangle in front of an enemy you’ve taken down, and you can also collect the dog tags from your enemies as trophies, adding an extra bit of bragging rights to the festivities. “When we introduced dog tags in Battlefield 2142, we immediately knew we’d turned the knife duel into something new and very personal,” says Alan Kertz, Senior Multiplayer Designer at DICE. “Now players could have a record of their humiliation takedowns, and players were striving to protect their neck.”

With that in mind, DICE wanted to make sure dog tags in Battlefield 3 were even more personal, bringing an extra weight to them. You’ll be able to choose a design that goes with an in-game stat that gets tracked dynamically. “Dog tags in Battlefield 3 go beyond just having your name on them,” explains Kertz. “We have hundreds of dog tags that can be your personal calling card. Every time you kill an enemy, they see your tags. It’s your calling card – it’s your place to brag, and dynamic tags can show off how great you are with a knife, a jet, or even show off your personal play style.”

(Please visit the site to view this media)

The only way to get a dog tag from your adversary is by performing one of the new, brutal knife takedowns. That not all – you’ll have to take out your target from behind. That’s right – you’ll have to employ some stealth and sneak up on your enemy and put them out of their misery before they realize you were even there, making for some well-deserved bragging rights. Now that these dog tags are highly customized for your own play style, it helps make things that much more personal, so the only way to gain one is to get the jump on your opponent. Yes, these dog tags may demand a bit more than usual to collect them, but that just makes it a greater insult when you take one from your foe.

These knife kills look amazing and provide a great new way to prove your prowess on the Battlefield, and thanks to the new ANT animation system, these takedowns add a dynamic visual flair. “ANT technology allows us to make the knife takedown a truly immersive part of the physical Battlefield,” Kertz adds. “Takedowns encourage players to get in there for stealth kills, and makes bringing a knife to a gun fight the risky but rewarding experience it was always meant to be.”

Stay tuned for BF3 Battleblog #5 soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battleblog #4 - Up Close and Personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must take Erockers tags.....


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2011)

all your tag are belong to me! 

I still haven't got a damn invite...  I want to be cool and apart of the alpha! I hope when all of you alpha partakers get up to get more CAFFEINE you stump your toe!  j/k


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's test the BF3 Battlelog friends list, any one who wants to can add me as a friend.  My game name is "Gully_Foyle_1"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Let's test the BF3 Battlelog friends list, any one who wants to can add me as a friend.  My game name is "Gully_Foyle_1"



Sent.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sent.



TheMailMain78 I got one question for you... *Are you bi-WINNING!!* 

EDIT: Yes.. Someone sent me a link to Charlie Sheen bi-WINNING! remix song on YouTube.. hehehe I'm still laughing at that shit.. hehehe


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> all your tag are belong to me!
> 
> I still haven't got a damn invite...  I want to be cool and apart of the alpha! I hope when all of you alpha partakers get up to get more CAFFEINE you stump your toe!  j/k



Did you try your EA account at https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com



GullyFoyle said:


> Let's test the BF3 Battlelog friends list, any one who wants to can add me as a friend.  My game name is "Gully_Foyle_1"



Good idea.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Did you try your EA account at https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.



Thanks but yea i did that earlier and just tried again. I just updated all my info on my EA Account.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

Meh EA.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Meh EA.



Yea it's bullshit i login to EA and i had to re verify my email address..  I just checked it again and had to do it again.. I've had the account for years now..


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Let's test the BF3 Battlelog friends list, any one who wants to can add me as a friend.  My game name is "Gully_Foyle_1"



NuclearFallout here anyone can send me a friends request.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea it's bullshit i login to EA and i had to re verify my email address..  I just checked it again and had to do it again.. I've had the account for years now..



Is it the same as our Origin account? They are one in the same these days,Pain in the I know but it is worth it .


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't have Origins installed. I'm home now so I'll install it and see what happens.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm looking for TPUers to play Alpha with. Im always stuck with COD n00bs. I'll be on Erocker's TS.


----------



## Boneface (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL i signed up for the newsletter the other day and got invited the next, was not in anyway expecting to get in!


----------



## Boneface (Jul 29, 2011)

I sent invites out Boneface69!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm looking for TPUers to play Alpha with. Im always stuck with COD n00bs. I'll be on Erocker's TS.



FR sent. To Gully too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 29, 2011)

Got mine, tried to run, ran on low ok, but unplayable.  Fuck.  Need to get a new computer...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Got mine, tried to run, ran on low ok, but unplayable.  Fuck.  Need to get a new computer...



Yeah I would imagine if your system specs are what you are playing on. Especially since the Alpha I hear is only running on low settings.


----------



## ctrain (Jul 29, 2011)

Spotting is fucking horrific in this, holy shit. It was alright in BC2 but it's either completely broken here or they are losing their minds. Guns are very, very lethal in BF3 which exasperates it wildly.

I have a nice video of me spotting someone through a gigantic plume of smoke, 20 foot tall metal structure, and a couple trees for good measure, from about 500m away. I then proceed to mash Q over his marker for then next 30 seconds until he's killed and I get the spot reward. Not once did I ever actually see his body. I'm sure he was wondering why he's coming under fire 3 seconds after he spawns... with the answer being some guy broadcasting his exact location, through walls, to the entire opposing team for 30s straight.

The largest thread on the entire alpha website is complaints about the 3d spotting. It's in the special super duper feedback forum and completely dwarfs anything else so if they don't take note then well, I dunno.


But hey everything else is pretty great even if people are completely retarded and 90% of the time fail to actually get into the metro.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

ctrain said:


> Spotting is fucking horrific in this, holy shit. It was alright in BC2 but it's either completely broken here or they are losing their minds. Guns are very, very lethal in BF3 which exasperates it wildly.
> 
> I have a nice video of me spotting someone through a gigantic plume of smoke, 20 foot tall metal structure, and a couple trees for good measure, from about 500m away. I then proceed to mash Q over his marker for then next 30 seconds until he's killed and I get the spot reward. Not once did I ever actually see his body. I'm sure he was wondering why he's coming under fire 3 seconds after he spawns... with the answer being some guy broadcasting his exact location, through walls, to the entire opposing team for 30s straight.
> 
> ...



retarded does not even cover it. Effin pansies and pussy feathered mommas boys thinkin the IFV is made of fragile material and/or not figuring out what the engineer is supposed to do. They need to get the thumb out of their asses and repair it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 29, 2011)

With no ability to remap the controls, I play like a double amputee whose prosthetic limbs are held on with scotch tape!

I have been using my right mouse button as 'move forward' since iD's Wolfenstein 3D.  That's 19 years!  If I have to use W for forward, my pinkie can no longer find the run key (shift).  I keep missing the prone key(Z).  When I want to do something fast. I spasmically hit the right mouse button, aiming down the sights, which slows me down to a crawl, making me an even easier target.  

Very frustrating.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

im playing now if someone want to pair up


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 29, 2011)

Is hardcore available in the alpha? Or will it be in the beta or not until the final game? Never liked vanilla in BC2 and I won't be playing it much if at all in BF3. 3d spotting and minimap are no goes for me.


----------



## lemode (Jul 29, 2011)

personally i think bad co 2 was better. not really feelin this one.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jul 29, 2011)

random said:


> I signed up... but I'm starting to think alpha maybe only for NA?



I don't think so, i know a couple guys in Aus that have their invites


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got it ^^

The visuals are absolutely stunning. I love the way it feels. 

And oh man, love the CQB of when you get into the Metro. And the way your character moves, runs, jump, dives...etc all feel authentic. 

25 October can't come soon enough.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

add me : iancomings1


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 29, 2011)

I received an alpha invite...well, actually I went to the bf3 alpha page and it gave me a code for it, so I'm downloading it right now. Pretty stoked to at least get an idea of the product ahead of time.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I received an alpha invite...well, actually I went to the bf3 alpha page and it gave me a code for it, so I'm downloading it right now. Pretty stoked to at least get an idea of the product ahead of time.



what is your screenname?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what is your screenname?



f22a4bandit, same as here.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 29, 2011)

Facebook + Battlefield = FACEBATTLE!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I would imagine if your system specs are what you are playing on. Especially since the Alpha I hear is only running on low settings.



nope it runs on high settings,Just hit ESC key when you die and at deploy screen,it will bring up the option menu,only thing i hate about is the key layout is not changeable stuck with wasd keys ....complete opposite of what i`m use too.

Oh the rest of you guys make sure you turn of the guard for your anti virus or male-ware programs the BF3.exe gives a false +.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> retarded does not even cover it. Effin pansies and pussy feathered mommas boys thinkin the IFV is made of fragile material and/or not figuring out what the engineer is supposed to do. They need to get the thumb out of their asses and repair it.



yeah i play as engi and was the first to use the blow torch to repair a lav-25 ,I turn around and seen 5 other engi`s finally figure it out lol ....


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 29, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> With no ability to remap the controls, I play like a double amputee whose prosthetic limbs are held on with scotch tape!
> 
> I have been using my right mouse button as 'move forward' since iD's Wolfenstein 3D.  That's 19 years!  If I have to use W for forward, my pinkie can no longer find the run key (shift).  I keep missing the prone key(Z).  When I want to do something fast. I spasmically hit the right mouse button, aiming down the sights, which slows me down to a crawl, making me an even easier target.
> 
> Very frustrating.


 j key is for chat ...boy i had been looking for that since this time yesterday morning (3:00 am ) when i installed the Alpha,Wonder when we get to test the servers max throughput like we did in BF4play.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73, please try to avoid multi-posting by using either the Edit function, or multiquote, thanks!

I'm liking what I'm seeing so far from this. I hope I get into the beta, because I will miss playing it after Monday.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Facebook + Battlefield = FACEBATTLE!



Battlebook, Facefield... urrrgh, Facefield is creepy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

War is Hell
[yt]eGl8qoEqJ-E[/yt]



GullyFoyle said:


> With no ability to remap the controls, I play like a double amputee whose prosthetic limbs are held on with scotch tape!
> 
> I have been using my right mouse button as 'move forward' since iD's Wolfenstein 3D.  That's 19 years!  If I have to use W for forward, my pinkie can no longer find the run key (shift).  I keep missing the prone key(Z).  When I want to do something fast. I spasmically hit the right mouse button, aiming down the sights, which slows me down to a crawl, making me an even easier target.



When I have my Middle Finger on W, my Ring Finger is on A, my Pointer finger is on D, my Pinky is on Shift, and my Thumb is on Space. Is your Pinky resting on Caps? I rarely use Caps so couldn't see a point in having it there, also wouldn't feel natural. Key is to not lay your hand flat on the keyboard to get the proper placement, got to have your fingers slightly bent and kind of leaning your hand to the left.



lemode said:


> personally i think bad co 2 was better. not really feelin this one.



Going to be hard to judge that based on 1 map and the game being in Alpha. BC2 was never show to the public in Alpha, and sounds like there are some bugs to still work out with BF3. Either way, Conquest is where the fun is at.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> j key is for chat ...boy i had been looking for that since this time yesterday morning (3:00 am ) when i installed the Alpha,Wonder when we get to test the servers max throughput like we did in BF4play.



If it is like previous Battlefield games, J will be All chat, K will be Team chat, and L will be squad chat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2011)

installing battlefield play4free on my laptop at work! I will be playing today... its friday.. friday.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When I have my Middle Finger on W, my Ring Finger is on A, my Pointer finger is on D, my Pinky is on Shift, and my Thumb is on Space. Is your Pinky resting on Caps? I rarely use Caps so couldn't see a point in having it there, also wouldn't feel natural. Key is to not lay your hand flat on the keyboard to get the proper placement, got to have your fingers slightly bent and kind of leaning your hand to the left.



Same here.  The only bummer with the Alpha controls for me is Z for prone, as I have meat hooks so Z is a bit of a contortion.  On BF2 I have prone mapped to my thumb button on the mouse.  Works great.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow dude right mouse for forward? I can't believe you weren't forced to break from that habit way earlier.

Yeah I use WSQE for movement (was more comfortable for me than A + D and I got used to it) and like D to spot so this is tough for me too. I want my BC2 controls.




MT Alex said:


> On BF2 I have prone mapped to my thumb button on the mouse.  Works great.



Me too. The front of the two. The second larger thumb button is always use/action or in BC2 (and to be BF3) it's enter/exit. So as there is no prone in BC2 I used that button for melee and will probably keep such going forward but with prone now we'll see of course. Middle mouse is grenade. 

I can hit Z ok without leaving the movement keys but I have to "concentrate" more than comfort dictates. Use that for Kit 2 in BC2 (i think it is) so like paddles in BC23 on Medic. Tho in the heat of battle trying to rez of course I can never hit it right and thats always when scroll wheel fails me too selecting everything but the one I want it seems lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Same here.  The only bummer with the Alpha controls for me is Z for prone, as I have meat hooks so Z is a bit of a contortion.  On BF2 I have prone mapped to my thumb button on the mouse.  Works great.



Try sliding your ring finger down from A to Z for prone, it's usually what I do.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I use WSQE for movement (was more comfortable for me than A + D and I got used to it) and like D to spot so this is tough for me too. I want my BC2 controls.



Interesting, I usually leave Q and E for hotkeys for nice abilities, or if a game allows you to strafe and turn at the sametime then I always get in the habit of hitting combos like Q+W+E or E+W+A.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> With no ability to remap the controls, I play like a double amputee whose prosthetic limbs are held on with scotch tape!
> 
> I have been using my right mouse button as 'move forward' since iD's Wolfenstein 3D.  That's 19 years!  If I have to use W for forward, my pinkie can no longer find the run key (shift).  I keep missing the prone key(Z).  When I want to do something fast. I spasmically hit the right mouse button, aiming down the sights, which slows me down to a crawl, making me an even easier target.
> 
> Very frustrating.




I use Forward = *E*, Back = *D*, Right Strafe = *F*, Left Strafe = *S*, Weapon change = *A*, crouch = *C*, Prone = *Z*. You all should try using that.. To me your hand lays more natural.


----------



## newbsandwich (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, finally got my invite last night and played till like 2am.  It is fun, but hard with nothing unlocked.  I know i like to play defense more, don't die all the time and usually get more kills.

Does anybody else have the game constantly in windowed mode?  I can't get mine to do a complete full screen, it always has the windows buttons.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

have you tried ALT+Enter?

I also smell someone who will eventually want a name change


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

No it was windowed at first but fullscreen was not selected in options which worked. 

Yeah Kurgan it's kind of a liability as Q and E do have good uses but I usually just use A and D for those things instead. Also use A and D for nose up/down (whatever it's called) when flying. Note I never claimed to be a good pilot lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Kurgan it's kind of a liability as Q and E do have good uses but I usually just use A and D for those things instead. Also use A and D for nose up/down (whatever it's called) when flying. Note I never claimed to be a good pilot lol



If a game allows ou to have strafe and turn buttons do you unbind one set, I'm assuming turn then just use your mouse for it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2011)

I play like this....

Left mouse = Forward
Right mouse = Back
Left Shift = Strafe left
Z = Strafe right
X = Aim down sights
C = Shoot
V = Prone
Ctrl = Kneel
D = Run
R = Reload
Tab = Enter/interact

Started on a Apple years ago and its tough to break old habits.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I play like this....
> 
> Left mouse = Forward
> Right mouse = Back
> ...




?????  Freak.


----------



## Virus-j (Jul 29, 2011)

I got into the Alpha aswell, if anyone wants to add me my game name is : ViRuSJ92

Would be good if you could change the controls in Alpha hate pressing Ctrl to kneel so use to pressing C, I keep getting shoot as im pressing the wrong key : P


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> ?????  Freak.



I know, I know but my stats reflect it works.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know, I know but my stats reflect it works*ish*.



Fixed.jk.    

Anyone else receive an email regarding the closed alpha trial?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

^ lmao

Yeah, Kurgan, to answer your question.

Yes some got the email, some of us like me and Alex just tried logging in with our EA accounts and it gave us a code. Others, neither happened...

Edit: Hmm apparently here's a way to change binds. Anyone want to try this? I'm at work.



Spoiler






> Step-1
> You need to download a program called GlovePIE http://glovepie.org/glovepie_download.php [glovepie.org] and unzip it somewere.
> Step-2
> Find were you unziped it and look for the glovepie.exe and create a shortcut on your desktop.
> ...






And here are some further tweaks using a diff method/util:



Spoiler






> There are a few extra options not exposed via the interface including sensitivity and toggle ironsights. You can change them by doing the following.
> Download and install HxD.
> Browse to "C:\Users\Username\AppData\Local\BF3\settings\"
> Backup "PROF_SAVE_body" in case you mess something up.
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Fixed.jk.
> 
> Anyone else receive an email regarding the closed alpha trial?



I don't have like 9000 hours in the game ether.

If you would have caught me 10 years ago in Quake 3.......well.......








Seriously. I used to move like this guy.










Not so much anymore. If you take one day off from playing you lose mojo.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 29, 2011)

This is just some info I saw on the interwebs...  New version of the BF3 alpha abvailable for download.



Spoiler



*What does the new version entail? *


Fixed so Bug sentry sends crash info 
Fixed a telemetry error that caused some reporting to be wrong 
Fixed a exe problem that allowed clients to visually host server 
Adjusted the value of several scoring events 
Tweaked balance on some weapons 

We recommend nVidia players go and download the nvVidia 280.19 beta drivers from www.nvidia.com as it contains changes which should improve the BF3 Alpha Trial experience. 


*Service stars: *

Now have names to show why you got it 
Reduced to 2000 points (previously 10000) 

*Scoring: *

Repair points now work for both squad and the rest of the team 
Resupply points now work for both squad and the rest of the team 

*Ribbons* 

A few adjustments to criteria needed for ribbons. 

*Weapons:* 

Increased damage of bolt sniper rifles at long ranges for two hit kills. 
Fixed so claymore mines will detonate and damage properly. Note you can crouch or prone to move past a mine without detonating it. 
Adjusted the distance fall off for all automatic weapons. Weapons retain their power in extreme CQB but require an addition hit to kill at longer ranges. 
Increased the headshot bonus to reward players for accurate fire at long ranges. 
Fixed a bug where Snipers were never perfectly accurate like they should have been. 
Increased the range of shotgun pellets to better fit our battle distances. 
Tweaked the recoil of the G36C, this weapon had far too little recoil.



So, there are claymores in BF3. Hmmm.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow a new verision for 3 whole days lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2011)

Well shit.. I still haven't got an invite..and i spent 30 minutes on adding all of my games to my profile at EA yesterday to see if that would help... Hell they should have given me one for buying Crysis 2... lol Oh well I guess i'll wait longer.. AND TheMailMan78.. are you ignoring me..  Hows the apha? Ok? Good? Kickass?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> have you tried ALT+Enter?
> 
> I also smell someone who will eventually want a name change



I want my BF3 name changed to Death_Incarnate like in BC2


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> ?????  Freak.



Total Freakazoid!!! Playing at 7 CST.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Well shit.. I still haven't got an invite..and i spent 30 minutes on adding all of my games to my profile at EA yesterday to see if that would help... Hell they should have given me one for buying Crysis 2... lol Oh well I guess i'll wait longer.. AND TheMailMan78.. are you ignoring me..  Hows the apha? Ok? Good? Kickass?



I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> This is just some info I saw on the interwebs...  New version of the BF3 alpha abvailable for download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found them on the Support kit but I have to get like 123000 point for the Support kit to unlock them. I think they are the un-unlockable item that was on BC2 remember the Beta? It had some really high score item.


----------



## newbsandwich (Jul 29, 2011)

Nah, i like the name, have used it for awhile now.  That way it doesn't matter when i do badly, and get called a noob.  

I have tried the options, but don't have any thing for fullscreen for some reason.  Whenever i launch the game from origins, it just opens up the game in a new window, and never goes completely full screen.  

Also, anybody get weird sound problems?  At times my sound is very quite, and others LOUD.  This is with yelling, reloading, shooting, whatever, etc...


Oh, and if anybody wants to add me I go by newbsandwich in game also.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

7 CST; that sounds about right for me too. Definitely gonna try to remap major keys keys so I can actually enjoy this and not get raped.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know what you are talking about.



 I will brake you!   TheMailMan78 aka Stonewall Jackson!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I will brake you!   TheMailMan78 aka Stonewall Jackson!



Brake my SAW!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 29, 2011)

Also in the alpha.. installing now


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 29, 2011)

we need to join as a group before the alpha ends.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes and then when it does end let's discuss the Metro map and tips/tactics related to it. To give us an advantage out of the gate (probably beta map too). 

Yeah if it turns out I can't fix my controls and actually _compete_ in this right now I'm just gonna scour the map on low populated or empty servers (though can't get everywhere on an empty--stupid Rush).


----------



## xenocide (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't have like 9000 hours in the game ether.
> 
> If you would have caught me 10 years ago in Quake 3.......well.......
> 
> ...



There's a big difference between moving like Vo0, and playing like Vo0...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

Heh like your sig quote. The pre-order was ten times what they had for BC2 so far. Mat doesn't have to get the salt out yet and probably won't at all...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2011)

xenocide said:


> There's a big difference between moving like Vo0, and playing like Vo0...



I was damn close. I used to play about 6 hours a day with a full time job. Weekend 10+ hours a day for years..........I was going through tough times and that was what I focused on. I played against more then a few pros but never officially competed.

Whats funny is I installed it a few weeks ago and tried to play. It was embarrassing. Its all about rhythm and moves like a ballet. One miss step and the whole "dance" is ruined.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok I got the email at 9:00AM. Doesn't matter now of course as I tried log in and got key wed night. Just throwing out there for the record...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Brake my SAW!!!



I wish i could.. but I don't have alpha yet...  But i do have origins installed now..  What's cool is it has all my battlefield games ready to install.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2011)

There is also a US sale on older Battlefield games on Origins for like $5 I think...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

Just went 9-0 combination of sniping and run and gun flanking with my glock. This game takes a little getting used to, but it's really quite fun. I do agree that the spotting needs to be refined, though.

I like the customization, looks quite promising and should let you play the way you want to play.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2011)

"WE'RE SORRY - YOU DON'T MEET THE CRITERIA TO ENTER THIS SITE." brb killing myself..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2011)

Just gave it an hour... I'll be sticking with BC2...


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> installing battlefield play4free on my laptop at work! I will be playing today... its friday.. friday.


Interesting, what's your bf: p4f name?


snuif09 said:


> "WE'RE SORRY - YOU DON'T MEET THE CRITERIA TO ENTER THIS SITE." brb killing myself..


My computer has WinXP (for compatibility reasons), how do you think I feel?


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> My computer has WinXP (for compatibility reasons), how do you think I feel?



yeah that is even worse, just upgrade now you need it for the eventual version anyways =0


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 30, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> just upgrade now


Need moneis first.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Need moneis first.



couldnt you just yarr the os with your current system :x


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

Add me guys under DanishDev.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 30, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> couldnt you just yarr the os with your current system :x


I could, if I had another HDD. But, the way I see it, I would better off upgrading to something better/newer (I'm thinking Sandy Bridge), then installing XP and Win7. Even sidegrading (just changing the mobo) would work for me, but that would put me in a dead end. I think it's not worth it to invest in socket 775 anymore, unless I really need something slightly faster and the budget is really low.

EDIT: Besides, my board isn't really designed for gaming with resolutions above 1280x960.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2011)

im on now lets do this


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2011)

i just wiped out an entire squad with the MP7 Yeah!!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Edit: Hmm apparently here's a way to change binds. Anyone want to try this? I'm at work.
> 
> 
> And here are some further tweaks using a diff method/util:



This doesn't seem to work, at least for mouse keys.  I remapped the right mouse button to W (forward), and the in game result was that pressing the right mouse button made me aim down the sights while moving forward...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't get it to work either unfortunately which would make all the difference, really. This game is gonna be awesomesauce can tell already but can't really do much without my binds. Especially when it counts and I don't have time to think about what's where.


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 30, 2011)

I wounder if the people that are in Alpha get straight into Beta or if they have to wait for another invite.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> I wounder if the people that are in Alpha get straight into Beta or if they have to wait for another invite.



Have to wait, all luck of the drawn once again for beta (unless your have MoH).


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought the beta was open to all in September?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I thought the beta was open to all in September?



Not that I know of, otherwise what would be the point of them giving out beta access to those that own MoH? It might go Open after a while, but I'm pretty sure it will start as Closed just based off that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 30, 2011)

if you remember you could only play the Gears of War 3 beta if you bought Bulletstorm: Epic Edition but shortly after the beta was released it was open to all XBOX Live Gold members.

same with Uncharted 3 multiplayer beta.

a pre-order will get you early access then media outlets will give away codes in contests and once publishers can't exploit that anymore they open up the beta.

whatever happened to filling out a form and having exclusive access?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have to wait, all luck of the drawn once again for beta (unless your have MoH).



 MOHLE to be exact.

PS 
They (Dice) are doing what BFp4F did in alpha and beta ,they would start in alpha phase for testing general ui and server strength(that test for BF3 happens this weekend),Then after  a week or 2 of that the went right to full beta(closed) to test new things like graphics,weapon,balance....then after a month of that they did an other full server stress test before they wet live open(which we are still doing)but they also have us closed beta testers still testing in PTE(also open guys) for teir 3 stuff.So hopefully when August 3rd comes we get closed beta until  Sept 15 i think open beta happens.




GullyFoyle said:


> September.
> Yes.
> Youd have to have pre-ordered MOH for it to matter.  Either way, there will be an *open* beta for non-MON preorderers a few days after the MOH people get in.


 From a few pages back,It was also for guys who had the beta access card in the dvd case


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if you remember you could only play the Gears of War 3 beta if you bought Bulletstorm: Epic Edition but shortly after the beta was released it was open to all XBOX Live Gold members.
> 
> same with Uncharted 3 multiplayer beta.
> 
> ...



Thats the way most betas work, either gain access through pre-ordering a previous game, or filling out a form and waiting to be picked random. Then later on it just goes Open and then no more pulling names out of a hat for people who filled out forms.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

well, I can get MOH around $14 here. If i bought it but didnt play it, but registered/activated the key, would i still get into a beta this late into the game?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ lmao
> 
> Yeah, Kurgan, to answer your question.
> 
> ...



this really works here is my settings if some of you want them ..Nice to have what I`m used too back.

// BF3
KEY.W = KEYBOARD.UP
KEY.A = KEYBOARD.LEFT
KEY.S = KEYBOARD.DOWN
KEY.D = KEYBOARD.RIGHT
KEY.R = MOUSE.BUTTON3
KEY.Z = KEYBOARD.Period
KEY.Q = KEYBOARD.PAGEDOWN
KEY.G =  KEYBOARD.END
KEY.F = KEYBOARD.DELETE
KEY.V = KEYBOARD.DOT
KEY.X = KEYBOARD.ForwardSlash
KEY.Space =  RightControl
KEY.LeftShift =   RightShift
KEY.E = Enter

Open the program then copy paste it to the ui window,Click file save,Then click the play button too run it.start game.



FreedomEclipse said:


> well, I can get MOH around $14 here. If i bought it but didnt play it, but registered/activated the key, would i still get into a beta this late into the game?



nope ,you have to have bought the LE version with the beta access card and register that card for the beta.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting that you use the numpad, you a southpaw with the mouse I assume?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2011)

I picked up MOHLE on last steam sale and it tells me i have beta access. So, I guess I'll have to wait till then to play.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting that you use the numpad, you a southpaw with the mouse I assume?



nope i`m right handed and have used the arrow keys for movement since the Doom days,Only thing about that program is when you slect mouse wheelup for nades and mouse wheeldown for melee it messes the game up.So i can live with the main keys set for my taste.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> nope i`m right handed and have used the arrow keys for movement since the Doom days,Only thing about that program is when you slect mouse wheelup for nades and mouse wheeldown for melee it messes the game up.So i can live with the main keys set for my taste.



Your keyboard positing must be way to the left  I set my keyboard on my lap, would be almost impossible to use arrow keys with left hand.

If you want to fix mice bindings, get a gaming mouse, my RAT 7 is sexy for bindings.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2011)

Last night was fun. Lets do it again tonight around 8CST?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your keyboard positing must be way to the left  I set my keyboard on my lap, would be almost impossible to use arrow keys with left hand.
> 
> If you want to fix mice bindings, get a gaming mouse, my RAT 7 is sexy for bindings.



RAT 7 is the best mouse ever made.....period!



BumbleBee said:


> if you remember you could only play the Gears of War 3 beta if you bought Bulletstorm: Epic Edition but shortly after the beta was released it was open to all XBOX Live Gold members.
> 
> same with Uncharted 3 multiplayer beta.
> 
> ...



Beta is just a fancy way to say demo nowadays. Its all marketing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> RAT 7 is the best mouse ever made.....period!.



I started to get that one when my 518 died.. but I couldn't wait and got a Razor Death Adder at Best Buy. It kicks my old 518's ass. It took me a couple days to get use to it, because I used that 518 for 3 years..  But once i did it kickass.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Beta is just a fancy way to say demo nowadays. Its all marketing.



back in the days DEMO's used to be free, now you have to jump through hoops and pre-order or buy all sorts of malarkey like morris dancing with nuns before you 'qualify' for their demo.

I was playing the BF2 demo for a good month before i decided to buy the game, totally loved it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> RAT 7 is the best mouse ever made.....period!



Then you've never had the chance to play with the Naga... 

who says having more then 15 buttons on a mouse isn't a love waiting to happen.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess some people still playin games with 3button mouses and arent complaining.i got 8 button mouse but using only 2 buttons + scroll


----------



## xenocide (Jul 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> back in the days DEMO's used to be free, now you have to jump through hoops and pre-order or buy all sorts of malarkey like morris dancing with nuns before you 'qualify' for their demo.
> 
> I was playing the BF2 demo for a good month before i decided to buy the game, totally loved it



That was because companies realized they could get away with forcing you to buy a lower quality game just for the ability to test their blockbuster game before buying it.  Do you think Crackdown, Bulletstorm, or Medal of Honor would have sold 1/2 of what they all did without the attached Beta's they contained?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I started to get that one when my 518 died.. but I couldn't wait and got a Razor Death Adder at Best Buy. It kicks my old 518's ass. It took me a couple days to get use to it, because I used that 518 for 3 years..  But once i did it kickass.



My razer lachesis is alright when it works properly. The 5600 edition which is what i have is finicky and they never release firmware updates.


----------



## Boneface (Jul 30, 2011)

My Deathadder is going in the crapper, right click works sometimes or when i zoom itll zoom in then out then in real quick. Took apart to clean, helped but not as much as i would like. In BC2 i just switched to thumb button, worked great lol. 

So far im enjoying the Alpha, love setting up the m249 and laying cover fire lol


----------



## The Witcher (Jul 30, 2011)

Man after playing the game (alpha) for 10 hours I can defiantly say that the final game will be one hell of a campers fest.

There are lots of bugs which is to be expected in an alpha trial but I really hope that they fix all of them before the final release (unlikely).

It's really hard to detect people with your eyes if they are a few meters away from you. You have to be extremely focused and look for tiniest distortion.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> this really works here is my settings if some of you want them ..Nice to have what I`m used too back.
> 
> Open the program then copy paste it to the ui window,Click file save,Then click the play button too run it.start game.



Did not work for me and Gully but perhaps cause we edited it? I had it "running".



The Witcher said:


> Man after playing the game (alpha) for 10 hours I can defiantly say that the final game will be one hell of a campers fest.



It's one map with limited weapons and no vehicles yet. Much less custom controls. I doubt it will be that always...


----------



## Boneface (Jul 30, 2011)

Lmao, Nm didnt realise i could change what does what with my mouse using the Control panel, didnt knwo it would take affect in game to. Nice to be able to zoom and not have to worry if it stay zoomed lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 30, 2011)

boneface said:


> lmao, nm didnt realise i could change what does what with my mouse using the control panel, didnt knwo it would take affect in game to. Nice to be able to zoom and not have to worry if it stay zoomed lol



bone saw!!!! Bone saw!!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2011)

Might just be the map but it feels way too cod-esque... Right now its a non-purchase


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not that I know of, otherwise what would be the point of them giving out beta access to those that own MoH? It might go Open after a while, but I'm pretty sure it will start as Closed just based off that.



DICE has been stressing that the beta will be an open beta on all three platforms.  MoH people should get early access, probably for a few days to two weeks, max.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 30, 2011)

Gamespy - Exclusive: Secrets of the Battlefield 3 Alpha Trial



Spoiler



By Daniel Hindes | Jul 27, 2011
An in-depth look at the new features revealed in the ongoing BF3 test run.

With Battlefield 3's closed multiplayer Alpha testing currently underway, a select few players have been getting hands-on time with its new infantry and weapon mechanics. We've examined their extensive YouTube footage -- frame-by-frame Zapruder style -- and unearthed the key new features these lucky souls are playing with. You might be surprised at what we've found -- DICE has included some amazing new game mechanics that fundamentally change the way you'll play Battlefield.

*Get on the Floor*

Lying down is the new crouching. The prone position, conspicuously absent from Bad Company 2, makes a welcome return in Battlefield 3. DICE deliberately left it out of the Bad Company series, as the developer intended for players to constantly be on the move -- not camping behind a piece of rubble.

So what does its return mean for Battlefield 3? Slower, more tactical infantry movements for starters. You're not going to be able to burst into a room and take everyone head-on, as any enemy lying down with his heavy machine gun will pick you off before you have the chance to say, "Boo."

But prone also brings with it a number of issues. Battlefield 2 veterans still suffer less-than-pleasant flashbacks to its dolphin-diving antics, while competitive players still swear by easy headshots thanks to the instant accuracy boost when hitting the deck. There's also that golden oldie of grass -- how does the game deal with drawing it? A prone player might think they're hidden comfortably behind these green blades of invisibility, but will they be seen by somebody on the other side of the map?

To combat these problems, Battlefield 3 attaches a few conditions to its prone mechanic. Heading for the deck will cause the crosshairs to instantly and significantly expand, as accuracy goes out the window. Additionally, DICE has added a short delay between hitting the prone button and when the player can start shooting. It all adds up to dolphin diving becoming a fools errand - as it should be.

*Cutty Says Hi*

Melee moves have always been troublesome in multiplayer games. The quick-knife kills typified by the Modern Warfare series are rarely satisfying -- for those on both ends of the sharp stick. Things like the Commando perk make teleporting into melee range beyond ridiculous. Battlefield 3 solves this with the introduction of a more nuanced knifing system.

Players can still quick-knife -- run up to an enemy and tap a button for an agile stab -- but they also have the option of holding their blade as their primary weapon. With knife in hand, players can take the time to sneak behind an opponent and initiate a stealth kill. This is a special kind of melee kill that locks both players into a visceral animation. The one doing the stabbing will pull back their opponent's head and stick 'em in the chest, while the victim's perspective will automatically spin around to see their killer deliver the fatal blow. This means that getting knifed is no longer a "WTF just happened?" moment -- you got outplayed, and your opponent has the dog tags to prove it.

The alpha still has a few issues with the canned animations -- knifing someone while they're prone will cause them to stand up before the animation plays -- but expect these to be fine-tuned very soon.

*Suppress the Truth*

Enduring a shower of hot lead in the older Battlefield games wasn't really a big deal. This all changes in Battlefield 3, with a new suppression effect ripped right out of Battlefield 2's Project Reality mod.

Suppression is a true game changer; the idea is to simulate the involuntary human reaction to getting shot at -- also known as complete and utter terror -- by creating localized blurs on the screen where bullets are flying past your head. This, combined with a punchy and refined snap, hiss, and whiz of lead will make players think twice about sticking their head up while under fire. But it's not just a visual affect, as suppression affects gameplay too.

Soldiers under fire will suffer from reduced hip-fire accuracy until they regain their composure. Players doing the suppressing -- by shooting at and around enemies -- will earn suppression points, even if someone else delivers the killing shot.

The end result of the suppression system is a far more physical experience for players when the bullets start flying, and it finally makes the game's light machine guns work the way they do in real life, as a tool for keeping the enemy behind cover. Players will have to think tactically and outside the box -- keeping an enemy pinned with a light machine gun can be just as rewarding as waiting to take them out with a headshot.

*Frickin' Laser Beams*

Ever looked directly into a laser pointer? Hurts, doesn't it? Battlefield 3 is going to give players the chance to blind their enemies with the next best thing -- red laser sights.

As an underbarrel attachment, the laser sight offers increased accuracy by showing exactly where the next bullet is going to hit. But that accuracy comes at a cost -- shine the laser sight in the face of an enemy, and they'll receive a brief, bright red flash as the laser dot bounces off their retinas. It's not specific enough to give away your position, but it's strong enough to let them know that they're about to be shot, and will prompt them to take cover.

A second underbarrel attachment for Engineers comes in the form of a flashlight. Not only does it illuminate darkened areas like the underground sections of the Paris metro, but it can be shone in the faces of enemies to temporarily white out a player's screen and blind them. This makes Engineers great at storming enclosed areas, as they can take advantage of the flashlight disorientation. Of course, in open areas flashlights turn the holder into a giant glowing target.

*Surface Tension*

Many of Battlefield 3's weapons now come from the gun shop with a useful new bipod attachment, which can be mounted on any surface. It's as easy as right-clicking to aim down the sights while near something of the appropriate height. If you can't find something, just go prone -- anywhere on the floor counts.

Mounted weapons have the advantage of increased stability, so they won't kick as much with each shot, which means you can empty the 100-round clip of a light machine gun with much greater confidence. Combine this with the game's suppression system, and the Support class now has something to do beyond aiming for direct kills. But, like every new mechanic in Battlefield 3, it comes with its disadvantages.

Mounted weapons have a limited viewing arc of about 90 degrees. If you come under fire, it'll take extra time to pack up the bipod and be free to move again. And, if an enemy simply blows up the piece of the environment your weapon is mounted on, you're going to look like a right idiot as you suddenly start shooting the roof. There's a time and a place for mounting weapons, and it's not in the middle of a pitched firefight!

----------

*Spy Guy says:* I had the chance to unload on enemies in Battlefield 3 using the bipod-equipped LMG at the E3 demo. It. Was. Awesome. Combined with the new suppression mechanic, the Support Class is about to become a rock star. It's just one of the major changes coming to Battlefield 3, as you can see by this article, and DICE has even more new features up its sleeve. What are your thoughts on the tweaks and additions, and what else would you like to see in Battlefield 3?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Might just be the map but it feels way too cod-esque... Right now its a non-purchase



Yeah it does kinda right now but way too early to pass judgement as a whole. Also, COD does not have huge, open "tank and jet" maps.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it does kinda right now but way too early to pass judgement as a whole. Also, COD does not have huge, open "tank and jet" maps.



I'm hoping for one of those in the alpha soon.. BC2 is still considerably more fun then BF3 in its current state.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2011)

You mean beta? This is it for the alpha (and ends Monday). I have a feeling the open beta map will be same Metro but hopefully not...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You mean beta? This is it for the alpha (and ends Monday). I have a feeling the open beta map will be same Metro but hopefully not...



Ment beta.. and ya I hope not.. this map sucks to put it bluntly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2011)

Well the point of alpha and betas are tests of course so it stands to reason they'd want to put one of the large vehicle maps through it's paces. Not getting my hopes up for anything though.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2011)

also not liking the having to launch thru a website to play... seems unnecessary and annoying.. hopefully thats just a alpha/beta thing but doesnt seem like it


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Last night was fun. Lets do it again tonight around 8CST?



May i join?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> also not liking the having to launch thru a website to play... seems unnecessary and annoying.. hopefully thats just a alpha/beta thing but doesnt seem like it



I agree, having to launch through the browser is annoying, but I'm hoping (like you) that's it's only an alpha/beta launcher.

I have to say my enjoyment of the alpha really depends on the types of players I'm grouped with. When I'm with a squad that only acts as individuals, my enjoyment goes down. I did, however, have an excellent round with a squad that worked together, and I absolutely LOVED the game. The game is more team based than people are giving it credit for; it's much easier to move on an objective when your squad works together.

There are definitely some broken elements to the alpha like 3D Spotting, but this will (hopefully) be addressed when they release the beta. Reading the BF3 alpha forum, more people complain that this game doesn't play like BF2 than anything else. I say if you want to play BF2, just play BF2 and don't bother with this game. I thoroughly enjoy this alpha (when matched with a great squad) and will definitely pick this game up.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 30, 2011)

Sad But True: Battlefield is Too Hardcore to Overthrow Call of Duty



Spoiler



JULY 29, 2011 9:30 PM RIPTEN STAFF 122 COMMENTS







_By RipTen contributor Joel Bollinger – A proud member of the PC gaming master race._

It’s all over the internet and the gaming websites: Battlefield 3 or Modern Warfare 3? EA and Activision have been trading blows with each other for months now and it doesn’t look like it’s going to stop until the year’s out.  Two juggernaut franchises vying for top shooter.  Meanwhile, gamers are expected to spend $74 Billion this year and it’s safe to say that gaming is socially accepted.  So who will win? Battlefield 3 will put up one hell of a fight, but Modern Warfare 3 will win. Not because it’s a better game, but because it’s casual enough for anyone to play.

Call of Duty 4 and every game in the series since have had an incredibly successful formula.  Star with a very glitzy, exciting, and cinematic single player campaign, then throw in a fast paced and solid, back-to-basics multiplayer mode (until recently).  Today, Call of Duty’s single player is more or less a camera controlled by you, the player.  Play the game and see how few shots you really need to fire, it’s saddening, yet it works.  Most people wouldn’t notice it, those people being “casual gamers”.  Yet, the single player “experience” is so polished and exciting looking that no one notices that the levels are incredibly linear, dull, feature very little “gameplay” at all – just scripted events.  As for the multiplayer, you have powerful guns (all of them) that have very low recoil and great accuracy.  So, you can inflict a lot of damage quickly thus downing your target quickly.  If you’re good at cover and know how to use “health regen”, then you can take a lot of damage as well and still recover.  Hell, even shooting from the hip is commonplace and works just fine as well.  In fact,  there are very few consequences for any of your actions unless you’re incredibly foolhardy.  Add to this perks, perks and more perks and you have a fun and simple game that passes the time easily.

Lets face it though, we really only buy Call of Duty for the multiplayer.  Better yet, the games can also be run on almost any computer and ports to all the consoles easily, even the Wii!  The reason being is that they’ve been using a heavily modified Quake 3 engine since Call of Duty 2.  So, each year it’s pretty much the same game, just with better graphics.  While the game brings little in terms of gameplay innovation or physics, it can still maintain a decent amount of eye candy and, of course, solid frame rates on all platforms.  Better yet, Call of Duty’s multiplayer also has little to no team work, even in the actual team based modes.  So, just about anyone can play and do well by themselves and come out satisfied when playing CoD.  So, since the formula ain’t broken – Modern Warfare 3 doesn’t look to be changing anything.

However, my first time playing Battlefield 2 was horrendous -I hated it. I didn’t understand how the game was playing out and I was infuriated that when I shot at people it did little damage or didn’t seem to register at all. At first I blamed my internet connection. Damn Lag! Yet, it wasn’t until after a friend showed me how to actually play the game that I opened my mind and learned that Battlefield is a complex beast. Outside of Bad Company and the upcoming Battlefield 3, there was little single player experience to be had, so we’ll ignore the Bad Company’s for now.

*Fact:*  Battlefield’s gun play is more realistic than Call of Duty.

Recoil matters, you cannot spray and pray, you have to aim and fire in controlled bursts.  Not to mention that the newest Frostbite engines have bullet drop, so now the player must aim high for distance shots and expect them to do less damage. With the new physics and destruction, Battlefield damn near redefines the first person shooter. The player can now change the map entirely by destroying environments. With vehicles, the entire game is changed in how you approach your objectives.  Battlefield also utilizes classes, along with perks and upgrades for the levels per class and the game modes also require teamwork to be successful. The Bad Company spin offs attempted to reach out to casual gamers by making the gameplay faster paced and more simple like CoD.  It had no prone, four basic classes, and no Commanders or squad leaders… less tactics if you will. Battlefield 3 will be doing some of that, but at its core it will still be a large team based and tactical shooter.  Far more hardcore than CoD.

What does all this mean? Quite frankly, from my experience, Battlefield is too complicated to overthrow Call of Duty. Any Battlefield veteran can point out someone who is either new to the game or a Call of Duty player.  They’ll usually start by calling everyone hackers and complaining a lot.  Battlefield’s best attempt at single player has been Bad Company and Bad Company 2. The characters were great, better than Call of Duty’s in fact. However, the over the top cinematic experience of CoD wasn’t there (Battlefield went with gameplay), and the gunplay was similar to the multi-player – much more complicated than it’s Call of Duty counterpart.

I personally found Bad Company 2 to be overly simplified for a Battlefield game, yet I thought it was still complex enough to hold my attention. Online, it had a simpler class system that was pretty well balanced – yet it just didn’t have the excitement that Call of Duty had.  Battlefield has a learning curve, not a necessarily high one, but it’s there. Call of Duty has next to no learning curve, anyone can jump in and play. There is nothing to learn with Call of Duty, there are no game mechanics to understand – just know what the kill streak chain is and you’ll do fine. Call of Duty is more open to casual gamers and is more polished as what it is than Battlefield.  This goes far beyond console vs console vs PC, this is challenging gameplay vs first person camera dolly and simplified run and gun multiplayer.

Modern Warfare 3 will outsell Battlefield 3.  I don’t doubt that one bit.  Battlefield 3 should sell extremely well and could convert some Call of Duty players over, but only if EA knows how to market the better engine, the vehicles and the different type of gameplay. Perhaps, if Battlefield 3 does well enough, the next Battlefield game will over throw the next Call of Duty game.  One can only hope.  Ultimately, it would serve Battlefield 3 better if they and EA stopped comparing themselves to Call of Duty.

If gamers want to play Call of Duty, they’ll buy Call of Duty, not Battlefield 3.

Are you looking forward to Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3 or both?  I’m personally looking forward to the PC version of Battlefield 3 – but which do you think will come out on top?  Does it even matter…?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 31, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Sad But True: Battlefield is Too Hardcore to Overthrow Call of Duty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can agree with the article. Coming over from COD4 to BC2, I definitely experienced a learning curve. I'd never played a game with bullet drop, or had to adjust to a more team based strategy.


----------



## Raijian (Jul 31, 2011)

I am quite confused as to why I didn't get an alpha key 

Been veteran 8 status for years, signed up for the newsletter, noooo key


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 31, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I am quite confused as to why I didn't get an alpha key
> 
> Been veteran 8 status for years, signed up for the newsletter, noooo key



Veteran status is irrelevant to getting a Beta key from what i'm hearing. It's all random i believe.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey check it out, Destructoid wrote one of the worst articles I've ever seen (mostly in terms of research on the topic) about BF3!

http://www.destructoid.com/how-to-build-a-480-gaming-pc-to-take-on-battlefield-3-207064.phtml

Let's all take a second to admire this piece of crap and discuss all the inaccuracies and poor decisions they advocate!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 31, 2011)

what exactly is wrong with it?


----------



## ctrain (Jul 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what exactly is wrong with it?



That machine is not going to fare well, forreal. The CPU and GPU will be obliterated. My machine is heaftier than that and I'm just at the comfort zone for what I'd consider nicely playable.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what exactly is wrong with it?



* The headline price is misleading\wrong.  Headline says $480, but the final price is $540, and that's not including an Operating System.
* The CPU recomendation is an overpriced $220 dual-core that is 2 generations old on a discontinued platform.
* The GPU is bad for gaming, barely handles BC2 on decent settings.
* They state that games are usually GPU-bound, which is true only if you ignore DICE's (and Frostbite's) history.

There were a couple others if you'd like.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 31, 2011)

oh well nobody's perfect. if you were to do better people would still have a problem with it.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> oh well nobody's perfect. if you were to do better people would still have a problem with it.



While that is true, it doesn't excuse poor Journalism, and part of that means doing your research.  If you're being paid to write articles about Gaming, and in this instance about building a Computer, at least do a couple hours research looking at benchmarks and understanding exactly what it is you are recommending to people.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont believe the writer of that article is employed or affiliated in anyway with the site besides being one of many to have a blog and the ability to post articles that get picked up because it mentions bf3


----------



## xenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I dont believe the writer of that article is employed or affiliated in anyway with the site besides being one of many to have a blog and the ability to post articles that get picked up because it mentions bf3



It was on the main page listed as a "Featured Article".  Destructoid is at fault regardless.  I love their site, and will still frequent it, but even if this were just a blog post, they endorsed his ideas when it became a featured article on their site.  When Fox News runs an article saying "BulletStorm is the worst game ever!" the responsibility is still theirs to make sure the writer is making accurate and informed claims (which in that case they weren't obviously).


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 31, 2011)

xenocide said:


> It was on the main page listed as a "Featured Article".  Destructoid is at fault regardless.  I love their site, and will still frequent it, but even if this were just a blog post, they endorsed his ideas when it became a featured article on their site.  When Fox News runs an article saying "BulletStorm is the worst game ever!" the responsibility is still theirs to make sure the writer is making accurate and informed claims (which in that case they weren't obviously).



Well it is FOX they are about as far from accurate as you can get on everything. Rupert's not known for even worrying about research or accuracy.


----------



## The Witcher (Jul 31, 2011)

Man, I'm really annoyed by what I saw in the alpha, it's not about the bugs. It's the new mechanism. 

Lets start by mentioning a few points:

1) The laser pointer/flash light is completely and utterly useless unless you are using it from a very close range, not to mention that it instantly reveal your place.

2) I can no longer go "Rambo" like in BC2, here, the moment you stand up a zillion bullet will hit you, the only option you have is to crawl inside the bushes for 500 meters just to be killed there again. 

3) Lone wolfing is virtually impossible if you play Metro in the first area, too many undetectable campers.

4) The characters fit too much with the surrounding environment, I can barely see anyone even when I'm zooming, unless I used 3D Spotting which is at this point is 3D WallHacking. 

5) going prone inside the bushes makes you almost 100% invisible and you can see what's going outside fairly good, I kept pulling my hair because of the number of invisible bush "wookies".

So yeah, people might say "The game is more tactical now" but believe me, unless you have a really good team then you are completely screwed. Because everyone is camping, you can verify this when you play on any server, I've played it for 15 hours now and I reached the last area only TWICE ! Most matches end in the first area because both teams are camping behind cover and picking each others head's using the 3D Wallhacking.

So, to conclude, the game is quite hard for me, I can easily get 1.0 k/d but that's not enough for me,in BC2 I could easily get 2.5+ k/d in most rounds by "lone wolfing". 

I really hope that the other maps are not like this one. Yeah another thing am sure about is that the BF3 jets will be quite similar to BF2, at least in terms of damage because most explosive in this game kills instantly at medium range.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Then you've never had the chance to play with the Naga...
> 
> who says having more then 15 buttons on a mouse isn't a love waiting to happen.



I'm not a big fan of them, not many games require that many hotkeys. I play WoW and I'm pretty good at it (rank on top 200 world of logs) and running 5 hotkeys on my RAT 7 is plenty enough. And MMO's are where mice binds are king. The thing that makes the RAT 7 (or 9) great isn't the fact that it has buttons to bind, it's the fact that it has ways to move your pinky rest out or back and forward, a way to extend the body of the mouse to fit your hand, and multiple pinky rests you can switch between. You can customize the mouse to fit your hand.



Arciks said:


> I guess some people still playin games with 3button mouses and arent complaining.i got 8 button mouse but using only 2 buttons + scroll



Nothing wrong with a 3 button mouse for FPS's, it's MMO's where 3 buttons just isn't enough.



The Witcher said:


> Man after playing the game (alpha) for 10 hours I can defiantly say that the final game will be one hell of a campers fest.



Like said 1 map, small, no vehicles. But the other fact is, it's Rush, thats just how Rush is and thats why I hate that mode.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> bone saw!!!! Bone saw!!!!














GullyFoyle said:


> DICE has been stressing that the beta will be an open beta on all three platforms.  MoH people should get early access, probably for a few days to two weeks, max.



I been figuring it would at least been a week, maybe 2, but thats just a guess. I would say a month, but the beta is landing so late.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> You mean beta? This is it for the alpha (and ends Monday). I have a feeling the open beta map will be same Metro but hopefully not...



Doubtful, the BC2 PS3 Beta and PC Beta ran different maps.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

@The Witcher

So basically you're saying you don't like the pace of the game, and find it harder than a game you have been playing for over a year at this point?

I have run into games like the ones you describe, but I also have seen many where it is the exact opposite.  It's more about playing smart than anything.  You hide when you have to, and take advantage of times when you can run.  I have many times joined servers and singlehandedly rushed both the points in the first zone of Metro with success.  Sure, it's not 100%, but where would be the challenge if that was the case?  If they're all just hiding with sniper rifles drive the damn ATV straight into the points and dive next to them.

As for the whole ""Rambo" thing... it has been said dozens of times by DICE that they aren't trying to mimic MW games (which are exactly that) and that the Battlefield Series (non-BC) is a Tactical *Team*-Based Shooter.  I have had plenty of games where I pull a 3:1 or 2:1 ratio, but it's far from 100%.  I noticed a lot of people don't take advantage of Assault having paddles and just leave teamates to die in the Alpha, I'm sure eventually people will remember it


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 31, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> 1) The laser pointer/flash light is completely and utterly useless unless you are using it from a very close range, not to mention that it instantly reveal your place.
> 
> 2) I can no longer go "Rambo" like in BC2, here, the moment you stand up a zillion bullet will hit you, the only option you have is to crawl inside the bushes for 500 meters just to be killed there again.
> 
> ...



great you summed up some nice positive points 

CASUAAAAALS!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2011)

For everybody who wants to celebrate the last day of the Alpha, let's all get on and play together at let's say 3PM Pacific! I've added those who have posted their names. You can add me under DanishDev. Let's get a couple of squads goin' and dominate a server!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2011)

im shibdib ill be on at 3pm est


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2011)

Added. That's 3hrs before I said, but hell, I'll be on for a while tomorrow


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 31, 2011)

Just on my way to my best score and the alpha crashed. I got to 16 kills before my first death.



Sad now.


----------



## whitrzac (Jul 31, 2011)

FYI: on the first part of the map, go up the left side... there are usually only 1-2 people there and once you get behind them you can just rape them...


I had a 21ks going before I ran out of ammo:shadedshu


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 31, 2011)

ihateuall

I didn't get shit.
>_>


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 31, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your keyboard positing must be way to the left  I set my keyboard on my lap, would be almost impossible to use arrow keys with left hand.
> 
> If you want to fix mice bindings, get a gaming mouse, my RAT 7 is sexy for bindings.



Yeah i was looking at Rat7-9 but none of them were wireless(I sit on my couch to game these days)The Logitech mouse i use now suites me fine.

As for the key-bind program,It would n`t work for me either,I had to save my profile without the 4 //// slashes, see if that is what is causing it.

QUOTE=InnocentCriminal;2356305]Just on my way to my best score and the alpha crashed. I got to 16 kills before my first death.



Sad now.[/QUOTE]
 Yeah that happened to me this morning around 3 am,Had a 20 + kill streak in the lav-25 and boom someone uses the c4 on me and the game just crashed ,They use c4 on you ?

Ps 
My multi quote broken I thought it was for quoting multiple posts,All mine does is get highlighted but only shows the first post quoted,Explains why i have to make multiple posts.I use FireFox 5 ...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> May i join?



sure as today is the last day of the Alpha.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> sure as today is the last day of the Alpha.



When is beta gonna be released?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll be on for at least 4 hours (with a break for lunch) so let's get on it!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 31, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> When is beta gonna be released?



September is all they specified, so far.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2011)

Something thats annoying the living hell out of me is how hard it is to quit the game... u cant go to the menu during respawn/between maps/deployment... so the only time u can quit is when ur not dead


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2011)

I just alt-tab and click the X.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 1, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> (...)
> 3) Lone wolfing is virtually impossible if you play Metro in the first area, too many undetectable campers.
> (...)
> Because everyone is camping, you can verify this when you play on any server, I've played it for 15 hours now and I reached the last area only TWICE ! Most matches end in the first area because both teams are camping behind cover and picking each others head's using the 3D Wallhacking.
> (...)


Needs more UAV.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I just alt-tab and click the X.



I just Alt+F4 lol.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

I stopped playing.. game grew on me a bit but the map just got old... looking forward to an expanded beta


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the map. In BF:BC2 I didn't like rush but I'm liking it on this.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2011)

*Flechette*

I just unlocked Flechette Rounds and OMG They are Bad Ass!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> I like the map. In BF:BC2 I didn't like rush but I'm liking it on this.



Thats half my problem, I hate rush... I like my classic BF conquest with tanks and shit...

That being said, anti tank needs a boost.. RL an LAV is torn to shreds by RPG's due to its armor, in this game that thing might as well be an urban configged m1a2


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 1, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> September is all they specified, so far.



September 7th if they want to give me a Great Birthday present 
Fuck another year gone


ShiBDiB said:


> Thats half my problem, I hate rush... I like my classic BF conquest with tanks and shit...
> 
> That being said, anti tank needs a boost.. RL an LAV is torn to shreds by RPG's due to its armor, in this game that thing might as well be an urban configged m1a2



Ok with that said you guys can talk now about performance right ? I'm wondering how yours handled it and does it hang at all ? I'm building this DLP set up and want to make sure I'll be OK. It is in my system spec's. The Quad !  It'll run at 1366x768 and I'm hoping I can crank everything else up to make up for the lack of high REZ.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> September 7th if they want to give me a Great Birthday present
> Fuck another year gone
> 
> 
> Ok with that said you guys can talk now about performance right ? I'm wondering how yours handled it and does it hang at all ? I'm building this DLP set up and want to make sure I'll be OK. It is in my system spec's. The Quad !  It'll run at 1366x768 and I'm hoping I can crank everything else up to make up for the lack of high REZ.



You should be fine just double the ram and make sure the GPU is a HD 6800 or better.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ok with that said you guys can talk now about performance right ? I'm wondering how yours handled it and does it hang at all ? I'm building this DLP set up and want to make sure I'll be OK. It is in my system spec's. The Quad !  It'll run at 1366x768 and I'm hoping I can crank everything else up to make up for the lack of high REZ.



CPU-reliant game, and that's a weak CPU.  It's a Quad-Core, but only the equivalent of a Q6600 if that.  I had a Q6600, and that had issues playing BC2, so I imagine BF3 would struggle.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> CPU-reliant game, and that's a weak CPU.  It's a Quad-Core, but only the equivalent of a Q6600 if that.  I had a Q6600, and that had issues playing BC2, so I imagine BF3 would struggle.



I ran a q6600 with 2x4850s maxed 1080p
no problems no lag
it's not cpu


----------



## xenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> I ran a q6600 with 2x4850s maxed 1080p
> no problems no lag
> it's not cpu



For BC2, my Q6600 with a single HD5850 was a little sluggish, once I upgraded my CPU it maxed out the game with ease.  You're also not considering that my comparison of the two was using numbers for his CPU running with DD3-1333.  I would imagine dropping it down to DDR2-800 is probably going to cause some noticable performance loss.  If I recall AMD CPU's are actually a little more reliant on their RAM than Intel on top of that.

The GTX460 1GB is just below or equal the HD5850 for most games, and I was able to run the game flawlessly on High at 1680x1050, while he said he struggled a lot at lower resolutions.  That points to a CPU problem.  Maybe if he swapped the RAM it would be fine, but if even that fails, then the CPU just isn't up to it.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> For BC2, my Q6600 with a single HD5850 was a little sluggish, once I upgraded my CPU it maxed out the game with ease.  You're also not considering that my comparison of the two was using numbers for his CPU running with DD3-1333.  I would imagine dropping it down to DDR2-800 is probably going to cause some noticable performance loss.  If I recall AMD CPU's are actually a little more reliant on their RAM than Intel on top of that.
> 
> The GTX460 1GB is just below or equal the HD5850 for most games, and I was able to run the game flawlessly on High at 1680x1050, while he said he struggled a lot at lower resolutions.  That points to a CPU problem.  Maybe if he swapped the RAM it would be fine, but if even that fails, then the CPU just isn't up to it.



I ran BFBC2 with that same quad and 6870 with no prob maxed if I toned down a few things. Render ahead.
I'm figuring I'll end up putting the 6870 in the second machine and get a 6970 for the hexie. I don't need maximum settings for it to be playable and still look great. Remember the Quad will be at 1366x 768. It should still make console look second class. I do know the wife has been patient with me spending 300 or 400 hundred a month on parts. It is wearing thin though. I think shit if I was console gamer I could of bought every game and the best 52" LCD for that investment


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 1, 2011)

Man, I've just encountered the weirdest bug so far, it made me virtually invincible. I was in the third area near B where there is a long hall, they had just destroyed B and started moving to the next area and I was the last guy there, so I saw one guy and started sprinting toward him, the moment I stabbed him in his face another guy showed up, I expected to die but for some reason he started shooting me and a pushed toward him, killing him to with the knife, I kept doing this until I killed around 8 of them by just pushing toward them and stabbing constantly, sadly in the end one guy came behind me and trophy-killed me ;(

I tried doing it again but it didn't work. 

The quick knife is still there but it takes like 2 hits to kill now but sometime it takes 1 hit......dunno how does that work.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 1, 2011)

If you come up behind somebody, it's supposed to be a 1-hit kill with an animation for knifer and knifee. Other than that, I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> *I ran BFBC2 with that same quad and 6870 with no prob maxed if I toned down a few things.* Render ahead.
> I'm figuring I'll end up putting the 6870 in the second machine and get a 6970 for the hexie. I don't need maximum settings for it to be playable and still look great. Remember the Quad will be at 1366x 768. It should still make console look second class. I do know the wife has been patient with me spending 300 or 400 hundred a month on parts. It is wearing thin though. I think shit if I was console gamer I could of bought every game and the best 52" LCD for that investment



That statement contradicts itself.

My old setup (Q6600 @ stock, 4GB DDR2-800, Radeon HD5850) handled 1680x1050 with everything on high, and maybe 2x AA.  I got a constant 40-60 fps when minimal action was going on, but once explosions and physics kicked in, I could feel it chugging at 20 or so.  For most people that's still playable, and I managed, but it's just not optimal.  Once I upgraded to my current setup, I can now run it completely maxed and get easily the same fps, with no dips.

Despite what people say, in games like BC2\BF3, CPU does make a big difference.  I have a friend that has a Phenom II X4 and a GTX470 and gets worse performance than I do with his comp despite having a noticably faster GPU.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> The quick knife is still there but it takes like 2 hits to kill now but sometime it takes 1 hit......dunno how does that work.



In Bad Company 2 you ever kill someone with a non-lock on knife? That non-lock knife doesn't always kill, I have slashed people and been shot down by them and they are at like 50%, you have to land it right to kill them with it. So I'm assuming the quick knife is much like that.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ok with that said you guys can talk now about performance right ? I'm wondering how yours handled it and does it hang at all ? I'm building this DLP set up and want to make sure I'll be OK. It is in my system spec's. The Quad !  It'll run at 1366x768 and I'm hoping I can crank everything else up to make up for the lack of high REZ.



I ran it fine maxed light AA, no noticeable stutter. That being said its very likely graphics features havent been added yet


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 1, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Thats half my problem, I hate rush... I like my classic BF conquest with tanks and shit...
> 
> That being said, anti tank needs a boost.. RL an LAV is torn to shreds by RPG's due to its armor, in this game that thing might as well be an urban configged m1a2



I'm not a big rush fan. I'm just enjoying it more then I did in BF:BC2.
I like conquest hell of a lot more.
when they announced BF3 I was hoping for a new mode to take over rush.
I think rush is there for the people that like smaller maps and fast game play. Nothing wrong with having different modes for different people.

Now about the tank/apc topic. 
I complete agree needs to be boosted a little.
Remember real life doesn't = fun. Its about balance. I'm not say real life stuff isn't fun just not always and not for every game.
I think we all know this and Dice knows this.

Overall there are things I like and things I don't like but no doubt in my mind that BF3 will be excellent when it comes out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think my setup will play BF3 just fine. I may upgrade to a SB setup but not until socket 2011 comes out and I see the performance.

I wished I could have played the alpha but im sure the beta will be a lot better.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 1, 2011)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "the alpha trial is now over  thanks a lot for participating everyone!"


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I had fun.



Until September.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2011)

I haz a sad.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn it's over and no Alpha key!

Looking forward to the Beta though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2011)

How many of you filled out the survey?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

I did.

Twice.


----------



## purecain (Aug 1, 2011)

i did..... wishing i had a beta key coming now though...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I did.
> 
> Twice.



Awesome man. I sure hope other people did too. DICE is pretty decent on listening to the community.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2011)

purecain said:


> i did..... wishing i had a beta key coming now though...



You'll have access sometime in September without a key.


----------



## purecain (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the heads up man.... looking forward to it...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah really wish I coulda played this more but the combo of non-custom keys plus unfamiliarity with map and mechanics kinda killed the fun for me. 

Ah well beta soon enough and ended up having a great time with BC2. Found good matches and did well.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 1, 2011)

Some obvious ones here, but maybe you didn't have a chance to test all of these things in the Alpha:

Battlefield 3 - Mythbusters Ep 1 (HD)
Battlefield 3 - Mythbusters Ep 2 (HD)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't test anything really. Except crawling prone and dying lmao

I had one 4 and 1 streak there but all total luck. Like the headshot I got on one dude I couldn't even see as we were both in the bushes.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 1, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Some obvious ones here, but maybe you didn't have a chance to test all of these things in the Alpha:
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Mythbusters Ep 1 (HD)
> Battlefield 3 - Mythbusters Ep 2 (HD)



Awesome!


----------



## kg4icg (Aug 1, 2011)

I definately had some fun playing, looking forward to see if I get beta selected.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 1, 2011)

It's an open beta across all 3 platforms. Apparently will not be the first one (MOH LE owners) but at some point in September they open the gates, so to speak.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 1, 2011)

i miss my SAW already lol!


----------



## kg4icg (Aug 1, 2011)

Boneface said:


> i miss my SAW already lol!



I got the SAW on BF3 Saturday.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 1, 2011)

BF3 alpha "benchmarks" with many different GPU's:

Russian or Google Translated to English


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 1, 2011)

Man, I missed out on the survey? I wanted to play so badly during the last few hours that I thought they would at least keep the survey and forums online for a little while after!


----------



## lemode (Aug 1, 2011)

I was pretty thorough with filling out the survey. I hope they fix some issues I had with the game. I doubt I’d join in on the Beta unless it was a Conquest map and not Rush (fat chance I know). Playing this made me remember how much I hate Rush in battlefield games.

Might just pass on this game all together.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 1, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Former SAS operator Andy McNab expands the Battlefield 3 storyline in original novel



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED: Aug 01, 2011, 12:00AM






_This is he. The author -- not the Russian, that is. Photo (C) Johnny Ring_

*We are very happy to announce the upcoming novel Battlefield 3: The Russian. Set to coincide with the Battlefield 3 launch on October 25, this novel is written by former SAS operator and Battlefield 3 consultant Andy McNab (co-authored with Peter Grimsdale).*

In the game, the single-player storyline is revealed through a series of flashbacks as Marine Staff Sergeant Henry Blackburn races to prevent an attack on New York City by a deadly force known as the PLR. As Blackburn recalls key events leading up to the attack, players take control of several characters in heart-pounding missions across land, sea and air.

One of these characters is Dmitri “Dima” Mayakovsky, a legendary and pragmatic GRU operator in the twilight of his Special Forces career. Known as a “cleaner”, Dima is the sort of person that does whatever it takes to get the job done. The book picks up where the game leaves off, allowing McNab and Grimsdale to give a thrilling new perspective into Dima’s own personal quest as well as the events of Battlefield 3.

“It is impossible for any single medium to fully capture the emotion and intensity of war. The Battlefield 3: The Russian novel is one window into the experience, and the game is another. They complement each other perfectly,” said Andy McNab. “Working with DICE has been a fantastic ride. Battlefield 3 is going to surprise people this autumn. The story, the characters, the world and the intense action come together to create a resonant, memorable experience.”

McNab is also working with the team at DICE to ensure the authenticity and grittiness of today’s warfare is experienced in the single player, co-op and multiplayer campaigns. Below, you can see him in action as he directs our motion capture actors to move and behave like bona fide soldiers in Battlefield 3.





_Andy McNab in action consulting on the acting in Battlefield 3._

In 1984 McNab was 'badged' as a member of 22 SAS Regiment and was involved in both covert and overt special operations worldwide. During the Gulf War he commanded Bravo Two Zero, a patrol that, in the words of his commanding officer, 'will remain in regimental history for ever'. Awarded both the Distinguished Conduct Medal (DCM) and Military Medal (MM) during his military career, McNab was the British Army's most highly decorated serving soldier when he finally left the SAS in February 1993. He wrote about his experiences in the bestseller Bravo Two Zero



EuroGamer.net - Andy McNab and Battlefield 3 - Interview



Spoiler



by Robert Purchese  1/08/2011 @ 14:25

_Battlefield earned its stripes as a multiplayer game. Fast forward 11 years and Battlefield, now promoted as the contender to the colossal Call of Duty, will have to exhibit similar skill at telling a story. Who better to hire as help, thought Battlefield 3 developer DICE, than best-selling author and former SAS member Andy McNab.

McNab, a pseudonym, shot to fame for writing Bravo Two Zero, his account of a failed Gulf War SAS patrol. He's written more books based on his own experiences since, as well as fiction and an autobiography. McNab also spent time in Hollywood advising on the use of weapons and military manoeuvres, and worked with Michael Mann and the actors on Heat. Now, his silhouetted self has turned to games.

Andy McNab is co-writing a book called Battlefield 3: The Russian to accompany the game. The book fleshes out game character Dmitri "Dima" Mayakovsky. But McNab's influence on Battlefield 3 doesn't end there; he's been working with DICE for just under a year, ensuring that the story works, the game looks believable, and that the actors behave like real soldiers.

Eurogamer talked to Andy McNab._

*Eurogamer: What are you doing on Battlefield 3?*

*Andy McNab*: Working on the game on a number of different levels. I was asked to look at the script, and I was looking at motivations and justifications for things to happen. It was more question and answer than a creative process on that.

"There's a nine year-old today, and when he comes back from whatever he's doing he can turn the telly on and he can watch rape and murder at half-past six at night."
And then sitting down with the teams doing different aspects of different levels and looking at the aesthetics, trying to get it looking right. You can look at a catalogue of tanks online, but actually what we forget is that for the tank crews that's their home, they live in it, so they personalise it. It's trying to give it that feel of being right.

Then looking at the tactics, what people are doing on the ground and the reasons why they're doing it, and transferring it into the motion capture studio. Actors want to know why they're doing something in a certain way and why they're saying things. Soldiers' dialogue is always progressive and positive, there's no "what we're trying to do". It's "what we'll do is..." - it's all that positive stuff. Trying to talk about that and why that happens, so when the actors do their two or three lines of dialogue they've got that background to it, as well as holding the weapons in a realistic way so it looks like they've been using them for years.

*Eurogamer: Did you change anything in Battlefield 3?*

*Andy McNab*: Certainly, on the tank attack aspects. I've already talked about tank crews, how they live and how everybody's trying to plumb in their iPhones and all that stuff. But when they're going through the compound, the big desert fortification where they build up the sand to make it like a fort complex, it's an exact replica of one that is on the Iraq-Iranian border.

You get these big, battalion-sized fortifications. It looks like some medieval embankment. So we're sitting down looking at all the bits and pieces coming out about the major tank attack and looking at the fortifications, and I remembered that about four years ago I was flying along the border with the MOD, because I do these trips for the Ministry of Defence, you know, the Brits. And we flew over these [fortifications] that we used for 10 years in the war between Iraq and Iran. And as you do I just took some [pictures]. I thought ah, you know what, I've got some pictures. When I got back to the UK I'm trolling through the lap top trying to find it and I sent the pictures back [to DICE].

So what happened is you've got an exact replica of one of the fortifications that's on the Iraq-Iranian border. I wasn't quite sure if it was going to be used, but the next time I come [to DICE] it's there, in the game. That was really good.

*Eurogamer: What shape was Battlefield 3 in when you first saw it?*

*Andy McNab*: These guys know what they're doing, they've been doing it for years in different games. But what they want to do is get it right. The meat was already there. And the beauty of it is, unlike film - where you have a point where the creativity has got to stop because you've got to film - you can still be creative and change and adapt, and everybody wants to as well. So the process was good.

*Eurogamer: Did you do any motion-capture?*

*Andy McNab*: No, I didn't get the kit on. When you got the actors there and the stunt guys there you do the walk-through talk-through with them. On part of the promotion packs there's some film of me on the motion capture, on the floor in the studio doing bits and pieces with the actors.

I'd look ridiculous with one of those suits on anyway.

*Eurogamer: Has working on Battlefield 3 brought back memories?*

*Andy McNab*: When they're in Iran and in the game it looks and feels very much like the Gulf [War]. You know, about a million-and-a-half people got killed in that war. And actually a lot of the urban stuff in Tehran takes me back to infantry days, running around the streets of Northern Ireland. The tactics, the way that you operate in an urban environment, is obviously different to a rural environment. That was quite good, because I was trying to give practical examples of why guys on the ground would do a certain thing, so the guys had some kind of context for it.

*Eurogamer: In real-life, war isn't pretty, but a game can't go that far. How much more gruesome could Battlefield 3 be?*

*Andy McNab*: I don't think it's about that. What we're trying to do is to entertain - it's a vehicle of entertainment. We're not trying to say, with any ideology, that this is what war is really like. What we're trying to do is give people entertainment that actually feels right, because when you're playing a game or watching a film, it's really easy for your unconscious mind to go "that's wrong; I don't know what it is, but it's wrong". All the effort is really about making this feel right. But it's entertainment. It's not a documentary.

*Eurogamer: Games today resemble real-life - are video game makers behaving responsibly enough with what they portray?*

*Andy McNab*: I think they are responsible. If you look at it as part of what people are exposed to: there's a nine year-old today, and when he comes back from whatever he's doing he can turn the telly on and he can watch rape and murder at half-past six at night. Or he can turn on 24-hour TV and watch famine in Somalia and kids literally dying in front of his eyes. People are more exposed now to trauma of all types than they've ever been before.

*Eurogamer: Do you play Call of Duty?*

*Andy McNab*: Yeah, yeah I play them all. And I lose at them, from Wii Bowling upwards. I've got a couple of godsons and they range between nine and just turned 14, and I'm really bad - I get annihilated by them all the time.

*Eurogamer: Is this a one-off or will you work with Battlefield again on four, five, six?*

*Andy McNab*: Well I hope so yeah! All depends how this game goes, ha ha. So far so good. I like the process very much, because you've got that flexibility and everybody's involved in that process. It's good fun and I enjoy it.

*Eurogamer: Is this your first game project?*

*Andy McNab*: No. Like all these things, whether it's books or the media in general, there's always offers that come in. But nine out of ten times, quite frankly, they're sh*t. Once something comes up and it's something I would like to do [I ask] has it got its own credibility - could it stand alone anyway? It doesn't become enjoyable if you're just called on board because they think you're going to elevate it. Well this [Battlefield 3] has got its own elevation anyway, so you're joining something that is already a winner, which is a great thing to do.

*Eurogamer: How much are EA paying you?*

*Andy McNab*: Well my answer to that is: not enough! Ha ha. Unfortunately there's no one here from the EA office listening! No, it's all good, and you get loads of time spent in Stockholm. It's fantastic.

_Battlefield 3 is due to be released 25/10/2011 on PC, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360._


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 1, 2011)

Makes sense for the beta to be a large conquest map but I too doubt it will be.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Makes sense for the beta to be a large conquest map but I too doubt it will be.



BFBC2 was pretty good sized maybe we'll get lucky again. I just hope it isn't a blinding snow or sand storm on what ever map it is.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 2, 2011)

So is there any talk about making an official TPU clan for this game? Sorry don't come in here too much. 

I can post videos of us and I can also get going an intro animation together for the TPU BF3 clan.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 2, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - US Retailers Announce Battlefield 3 Pre-Order Bonus Items



Spoiler



Monday, 1 August, 2011 at 17:41 PST | ^Scott^

Today retailers have started to reveal their pre-order incentives for Battlefield 3. Amazon, GameStop, Best Buy and of course EA's Origin all have special offers. All pre-orders come with the Back to Karkand expansion pack. 

Australian retailer, JB HI-FI is offering up real Battlefield 3 dog tags and a Battlefield 3 cap for people who pre-order through them. 




*Origin:*
- Exclusive early open beta access (September 2011)
- Ability to pre-load the full game before release
- Physical Warefare Pack (DAO-12 Shotgun, Flash Suppressor, Type 88 LMG, Flachette Ammo)
- Back to Karkand Expansion Pack
- Battlefield Play4Free Items (870 Combat Shotgun, Beret)




*GameStop:*
- Physical Warefare Pack (DAO-12 Shotgun, Flash Suppressor, Type 88 LMG, Flachette Ammo)
- Back to Karkand Expansion Pack
- Popup Rewards Members get a digital copy of the Prima strategy guide for BF3: Back to Karkand expansion pack





*Amazon:*
- Back to Karkand Expansion Pack
- Dog Tag Pack - A set of 5 unique in-game dog tags to choose from. Dog tags in Battlefield 3 serve as your in-game signature, displayed on screen every time you defeat an enemy. You can also claim the dog tag of your enemies via skillful stealth knife takedowns. This pre-order exclusive pack gives you 5 unique dog tag designs to complement the standard range in the game.





*Best Buy:*
- Back to Karkand Expansion Pack
- SPECACT Kit - A set of 8 multiplayer skins, one for each class and side in Battlefield 3.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I said it last week. If pre-ordering gets me into the beta, then I'm down


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> BF3 alpha "benchmarks" with many different GPU's:
> 
> Russian or Google Translated to English



I had zero troubles playing on high with my setup, which was encouraging.  Still going to upgrade by September, though.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 2, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I had zero troubles playing on high with my setup, which was encouraging.  Still going to upgrade by September, though.



What are the plans ? I'm thinking of getting a 6950 or 6970 2 GB and that's about it.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't decided yet.  Most likely a 2500K or 2600K.  As far as a gpu, I'm trying to decide whether I should move to a newer card or get another 5870.  I love the one I have now, and I was hoping two would scale better with a Sandy Bridge.  If I went to a single card I would lean towards a 580.  And I want a new case, for vanity's sake. 

ETA:  My enthusiasm over my current setups performance is tempered by the fact that the Alpha didn't contain any of the real bells and whistles that the finished version will have.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 2, 2011)

judging from the posts in the alpha forums on Battle log the game is running better an AMD gpu`s,All i seen was Nivdia users trying the betas too find good fps and graphics .If you do go Nvidia make sure you have the latest beta divers.Me i ran the game fine on my 6970s crossfire was working on the second card too.
setting were 
1980x1200
graphics full
monitor 1
full screen apply on
the rest was on full forget what other option there was.



DanishDevil said:


> Man, I missed out on the survey? I wanted to play so badly during the last few hours that I thought they would at least keep the survey and forums online for a little while after!



http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/P89YDV9?om_u=2256006586&om_i=_BOMrllB8caHq00



i just filled out the survey ,this time i gave my opinion about the park wookie campsite.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Makes sense for the beta to be a large conquest map but I too doubt it will be.



Keep your hopes up...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I haven't decided yet.  Most likely a 2500K or 2600K.  As far as a gpu, I'm trying to decide whether I should move to a newer card or get another 5870.  I love the one I have now, and I was hoping two would scale better with a Sandy Bridge.  If I went to a single card I would lean towards a 580.  And I want a new case, for vanity's sake.
> 
> ETA:  My enthusiasm over my current setups performance is tempered by the fact that the Alpha didn't contain any of the real bells and whistles that the finished version will have.



go for the 2500k and use the money saved from not buying the 2600k for another 5870. overclock them both = win


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 2, 2011)

freedomeclipse said:


> go for the 2500k and use the money saved from not buying the 2600k for another 5870. Overclock them both = win



+1


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 2, 2011)

BF3 Preorder deals in the UK, from a Steam Forums post:



Spoiler



So after the Alpha ended I have been shopping around for good pre-order deals and offers.
Different retailers are offering different deals at different prices.

The Limited Edition includes classic BF2 maps (Karkand, Oman, Sharqui and Wake Island) with BF2 vehicles and weapons. Which is what every retailer on this list is at least supplying.

GAME UK
For £29.99 you get the Limited Editionhysical Warfare Pack which includes the T-88 LMG with Bipod/ Day 1 Dao-12 shotgun and Flechette ammo for Dao-12/ Flash Suppressor for SKS sniper.

Play.com
For £32.99 you get the Limited Edition with a code for downloading 5 extra dog tag designs and 25% off Battlefield 3 T-shirts sold on Play

Amazon UK
For £29.91 you get the Limited Edition with 8 SPECACT skins (one per class per side).

Zavvi.com
For £29.85 you get the Limited Edition with a free 3 month subscription to either PC Gamer, Official Xbox 360 Magazine or Official Playstation Magazine.

Origin 
(checking through Origin client)
For £39.99 you get the Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack (same as GAME) and an 807S Shotgun and a Beret for Battlefield Play4Free.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks gully, but i already pre-orderd for £27 

gotta do better then that son!


----------



## lemode (Aug 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> zh1nt0 answering some questions on the Hell forums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alpha for bad co 2 was still a Rush map as was beta. I don't think EA/Dice will break the monotony...so yes...give your hopes up.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll probably pre-order from SendIt.com as it's the lowest I've found at £27.89 (pound sterling).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2011)

Sharqi Peninsula.... *dribbles*

small map....attack choppers....and little infantry men running out in the open. could kill about 4-5 people in a chopper strafing run back in the day


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> What are the plans ? I'm thinking of getting a 6950 or 6970 2 GB and that's about it.



I love my 6950 2GB, though I haven't played BF3 with it.



lemode said:


> alpha for bad co 2 was still a Rush map as was beta. I don't think EA/Dice will break the monotony...so yes...give your hopes up.



Both PS3 and PC beta were Rush maps  So I would be inclined to think it will remain the same, but hope I am wrong.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I love my 6950 2GB, though I haven't played BF3 with it.



Mine was more than awesome, albeit unlocked to a 6970. I tested the alpha with 11.6, 11.7 and the 11.8 preview set. The 11.8 set rocks. Obviously in other games as well as it did in the alpha.

Back to BC2 for me now.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in the 6950/6970 2GB crowd too.
I love it


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 2, 2011)

I have not done this myself, but have read of many others having success.

If you want to purchase BF3 off of Origin, and you are not yet a member of the EA Gun Club, sign up for the Gun Club and get a 25% off discount code to use when ordering games off of Origin.

This code should either be shown to you immediately, or show up in your e-mail within 24 hours.  (I've heard both stories).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lame, I am a member of the Gunclub, slap in the face of BF Vets.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 2, 2011)

Most real vets pre-ordered or otherwise secured a legit copy long ago anyway I'd venture. I know I did!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Most real vets pre-ordered or otherwise secured a legit copy long ago anyway I'd venture. I know I did!



I wouldn't say thats true. I'm at a Vet status of 6, and I own the other 2 missing titles from my Vet status (so soon will be a max status of 8) and I haven't had it pre-ordered. I was waiting for the announcement of what bonuses are from where, and was also hoping to see a Steam announcement (though BC2 wasn't announced on Steam till like 2 - 3 weeks before it released).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im still hoping steam will be able to release it as well. I hate this origin stuff and would like to use the steam overlay as well.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 2, 2011)

Question, now that the alpha is over, does this mean we can upload BF3 footage? Or does the NDA still stand?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would assume NDA still stands but I dunno


----------



## whitrzac (Aug 2, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Question, now that the alpha is over, does this mean we can upload BF3 footage? Or does the NDA still stand?



I don't think you would have anything new...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 2, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> I don't think you would have anything new...




I didn't use fraps to record, had my camera on a tripod aimed at my screen, showing over how many fps I was getting on my rig.

Wasn't to show actual gameplay footage. Since there's a billion threads on "oh can my rig handle bf3!?!?"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2011)

NDA still stands, Mailman tossed me a PM informing me of this while he is on "vacation".


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> NDA still stands, Mailman tossed me a PM informing me of this while he is on "vacation".



Thanks, appreciate it. I wanted to find out first before breaking any ToS.


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2011)

This is the NDA: http://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/legal/legal_en.php


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Mailman tossed me a PM informing me of this while he is on "vacation".



LOL what'd I miss? And how did he thank your post then?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2011)

He posted about pockets and pool in the "put TECHPOWERUP in your phone"


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn, apparantly I'm already a member. I really wish I could get a %off code.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 3, 2011)

CNN - Creators strive for emotion in making 'Battlefield 3'



Spoiler



By Larry Frum, Special to CNN
August 2, 2011 -- Updated 2113 GMT (0513 HKT) | Filed under: Gaming & Gadgets

(CNN) -- Military-style, first-person shooter video games typically emphasize tactics and group play to achieve objectives. But a high-profile game due out this fall wants to break the mold by bringing story to the forefront.

"Battlefield 3" (DICE, Electronic Arts) is the 11th game in the franchise and a sequel to the 2005 hit, "Battlefield 2." While the gameplay will feature combat across several different terrains and scenarios, developers at DICE also wanted to feature a compelling narrative to bring a new feeling to the typical military-shooter game.

Executive producer Patrick Bach admits storytelling wasn't really a big focus in past installments of the "Battlefield" series.

"You can have a great story, and if you don't have it in the right way, especially when it comes to a military shooter like 'Battlefield,' it just feels (arcade-like). It feels like a game rather than a real story about real people having this as a profession," Bach said.

"Our biggest win, and the thing that stands out most, is when people see things we've done (with the new game) so far," he added.

"It's the emotion and the grit and the physicality ... all of these small things -- everything from movement to lingo to storylines -- have to have emotion."

To boost authenticity, Bach enlisted the help of Andy McNab, a highly decorated member of the British Army who worked on covert and overt special operations around the world. McNab is also an author and a consultant to Hollywood -- he advised Michael Mann on the 1995 crime thriller "Heat" -- which allowed him to translate his battlefield experiences into something the development team could put into the game.

"Andy, coming from his career in real-world events and entertainment, was the perfect match to do this," Bach said. "We started out quite easy to see if we could get feedback (from him) on obvious stuff, but eventually that turned into feedback in most of the areas of the game."

When McNab joined the project, DICE had already been working on the game for about two years. It was his first attempt in advising on a video game, but his experiences working on feature films helped him integrate quickly with the development team.

"Working in film, there is a lot of creativity. But after a while that has to stop because within principal photography, there are other factors that restrict the amount of creativity you can have," McNab said. "But in games, it doesn't. What I found was everybody is a part of that creative process. Everybody wants to make it look good or sound good or get the story right."

McNab says he was impressed by the amount of creativity that goes into building a video game. During motion-capture work he described each scene in real-world terms so the actors could portray the proper emotions.

"There is a lot more flexibility and constant creativity, which is great," he said. "Obviously the game has got a story, which was one of the things that attracted me in the first place rather than just a shoot-em-up."

Credible dialogue was particularly important, he says. Soldiers in the game needed to have the right words and inflections to accurately reflect what solders in the real world are doing.

"Words like 'will try to,' 'maybe,' 'we will attempt' -- they don't exist," McNab said. "It's all about 'you will,' 'I will,' 'we will.' Everything is positive and all dialogue is progressive because you need that start point to make all actions work."

McNab didn't write the script for the game, but as the story developed graphically, he began adding details and elements to create a more realistic feel.

Getting the right emotions was key in putting together "Battlefield 3" and setting it apart from other military games, Bach says.

"We actually wanted to move the genre forward by creating deeper emotions, more physical presence in the world ... the most sophisticated 'Battlefield' experience (yet)," he said.

Bach said the single-player narrative will immerse players both physically and mentally in the game's characters. There is also another story for the game's multiplayer action that he thinks will get people talking with their friends.

Test players say, "This game gives me a completely new feeling when I play it, but can't really pick out why.' I think that's our biggest win."

And the story doesn't stop when the game ends.

McNab penned a new novel based on one of the characters in the game, a Special Forces operator named Dmitri "Dima" Mayakosky. Dima is a Russian who is prepared to do whatever it takes to get the job done.

"It is impossible for any single medium to fully capture the emotion and intensity of war. The 'Battlefield 3: The Russian' novel is one window into the experience, and the game is another," McNab said.

"It just evolved (while working on the game). It seemed a natural progression to do a book because there was still a story to tell. Maybe we can get someone who is playing the game to actually pick up a book."

_"Battlefield 3" will be available October 25 in North America for the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC._


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 3, 2011)

For our international viewers...

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Origin pre-order linked to the closed beta is world wide "

Also, zh1nto answered a question on the forums earlier, assuring a user that he would get all of newly announced pre-order bonus' from Origin for his order placed some time ago.  Cancelling and re-ordering is not required.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't even get to play The day I got my pc, it ended.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 3, 2011)

With no real sources given, this looks like true Fud to me...

Fudzilla - Battlefield 3 likely to have online pass 



Spoiler



Written by David Stellmack 

Still yet to be officially confirmed by EA 

Rumors are still circling that DICE and Electronic Arts have opted to include an online pass code with Battlefield 3 that will be required to gain access to online play. This, as with previous EA titles using the online pass code, will require purchasers that do not have the code to purchase an access from the Xbox Marketplace or the Sony PlayStation Store to gain access to the multiplayer parts of the game. 

If the online pass code is the route that DICE and EA elect to go, we suspect that this will only be for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions of the game. Sources tell us that it is highly doubtful that DICE and EA would use the online pass code with the PC version of the game. 

Currently, this has yet to be confirmed by either DICE or EA, but recent statements by Patrick Bach do seem to suggest that they are leaning in this direction. Expect DICE and EA to issue a public statement soon on what their intentions are with regard to the Battlefield 3 online pass strategy or lack thereof.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I didn't even get to play The day I got my pc, it ended.



That sux man! I have wanted to play atleast like 5 minutes just to see how it is! I never got an alpha invite tho


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> With no real sources given, this looks like true Fud to me...
> 
> Fudzilla - Battlefield 3 likely to have online pass
> 
> ...



well thats the first step towards making people buy time cards just to play online (epic-lols) theyve been looking over Activisions shoulder and stealing their 'elite' ideas.

Im never paying £10 a month just to have a handful of extra maps, weapons and vehicles.

I'll buy map packs if i think they are truely worth buying, but i will not pay monthly subscription fee's just for added extra features


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

They better not make people pay to play online! thats udder shit! After paying a shit ton of money for the game and your own monthly internet, they make you pay AGAIN to play online!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well thats the first step towards making people buy time cards just to play online (epic-lols) theyve been looking over Activisions shoulder and stealing their 'elite' ideas.
> 
> Im never paying £10 a month just to have a handful of extra maps, weapons and vehicles.
> 
> I'll buy map packs if i think they are truely worth buying, but i will not pay monthly subscription fee's just for added extra features



How have they been looking over Activision shoulder? First this isn't a monthly fee like Elite, and 2nd, this is already implemented in BC2 which has been out for over a year and a half.

It's only a big deal for the used game market, basically when you buy the game new you get everything, online play, single player, extra maps, all the goodies. But then lets say you don't want the game anymore and you trade it in. The next guy in line that buys it, he gets SP, and if he wants MP he has to buy a code for it for $10, then you are done paying, and thats only for consoles (at least for BC2).


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well thats the first step towards making people buy time cards just to play online (epic-lols) theyve been looking over Activisions shoulder and stealing their 'elite' ideas.
> 
> Im never paying £10 a month just to have a handful of extra maps, weapons and vehicles.
> 
> I'll buy map packs if i think they are truely worth buying, but i will not pay monthly subscription fee's just for added extra features



They are talking about a one-time payment for people that buy a used copy of the game, like the VIP program was in BFBC2.  It is so that EA gets a cut of any subsequent "used" sales of Console discs, so that one disc doesn't get treated like a library book passed on from user to user.  PC users are already forbidden from selling their games disc after registering them with EA.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How have they been looking over Activision shoulder? First this isn't a monthly fee like Elite, and 2nd, this is already implemented in BC2 which has been out for over a year and a half.
> 
> It's only a big deal for the used game market, basically when you buy the game new you get everything, online play, single player, extra maps, all the goodies. But then lets say you don't want the game anymore and you trade it in. The next guy in line that buys it, he gets SP, and if he wants MP he has to buy a code for it for $10, then you are done paying, and thats only for consoles (at least for BC2).



AHH ok thanks for clearing that up kurgan. I was thinking it would be monthly

Oh and BTW nice gaming session yesterday! I had fun with you, reyth, and crazyeyes


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

You could've asked me, I would've let you use my account! and D: is anyone else having a problem with BBC2 and punkbuster?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> You could've asked me, I would've let you use my account! and D: is anyone else having a problem with BBC2 and punkbuster?



Naa, Come to think of it, I have never had a single issue with BC2/punkbuster *KNOCKS ON WOOD* Ive hear tho if you manually update PB it fixes most things


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried, didn't work. I'm downloading BBC2 again atm. Hopefully it works this time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

So you got that 770 board working?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 3, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I tried, didn't work. I'm downloading BBC2 again atm. Hopefully it works this time.



You know about pbsetup.exe updater from the PB devs? Google that if not.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, I got it working. It turns out there never was anything wrong with it. It was my case, it was shorting it out. I put some black take on the stand offs. It's working fine now. Have my 925 Oced to 3ghz, I'm afraid to bring it to 3.2   And I tried before, it doesn't work, I click update and it says it is updated. The download is already at 99%


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 3, 2011)

I was trying to verify several tweets I saw about the early beta access being only 48 hours.  They all pointed to The Origin pre-order page.  I don't see where it says 48 hours anywhere, but I do see this...



> Open Beta for Battlefield 3 (Origin Exclusive)
> 
> Players who pre-order the game from Origin will be granted early access to the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 when it goes live in September 2011. *Early Beta access is for US PC Download customers only*.



Is this new (bolded)?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess the "US" part is just because your looking at the American version. And the "PC only" thing is because your prob looking at the pc version lol. I know they will open it to everyone. Like they did with BBC2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 3, 2011)

Well the "open beta" will be everyone and all three platforms but this is saying early access for Origins buyers which means PC only. They will probably get to join along with the MOH LE folks.

Hmm that would be cool but still glad I have a boxed copy coming. My first in awhile...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> AHH ok thanks for clearing that up kurgan. I was thinking it would be monthly
> 
> Oh and BTW nice gaming session yesterday! I had fun with you, reyth, and crazyeyes



Yeah, that system doesn't really have much effect on us PC players anyways, so it doesn't matter to me.

And yeah, had some fun, but I felt bad, your team was horrible, I think most of my deaths had came from you, everyone else was just bad.



brandonwh64 said:


> Naa, Come to think of it, I have never had a single issue with BC2/punkbuster *KNOCKS ON WOOD* Ive hear tho if you manually update PB it fixes most things



I usually have PB issues if I do a fresh install of BC2, so when I do that I just manually update PB and thats fixed it everytime.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

Check out Milk's thread on it, It fixed it for me!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 4, 2011)

Planet Battlefield got their hands on the German Origin BF3 Pre-order page, and it supposedly says early Beta access is 48 hours:  "Battlefield 3 Beta: 48 Stunden vorzeitiger zugang".  Go Google translate it yourself...

==================================================

Also complements of Planet Battlefields Tweet:  Italian gaming site @Videogameit visited DICE & went hands-on with Battlefield 3 on Playstation 3 - http://bit.ly/qkoW6K (translated)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 4, 2011)

48 hours from now? or only get to play for 48 hours?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 4, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> 48 hours from now? or only get to play for 48 hours?



People who pre-ordered MoH, or order BF3 from Origin get in the BF3 beta 48 hours before everyone else.  In September.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 4, 2011)

48 hours? After all the commotion it's only 48h earlier?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 4, 2011)

well preorder from them play the beta 48hrs early then cancel the pre order and pre order it elsewhere for the other bonuses


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2011)

Got both systems where they should play it well. 
The DLP system plays BFBC2 real good now. Got
a good sound card too. Can't wait.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 4, 2011)

48hrs. is time for vets to claim their name.....or is your Origin name your name now? I still need them to let me change that.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

They should let people start downloading tomorrow, lol I have a really show enet, I prob would need a day to download the beta


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 48hrs. is time for vets to claim their name.....or is your Origin name your name now? I still need them to let me change that.



It's a head start in the Open beta, I don't know if those names will transfer over or not, but I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 4, 2011)

Transfer from what? EA account?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 4, 2011)

The soldier names I set up during the BFBC2 beta carried over to the final game.  Stats just got reset to zero between them.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 4, 2011)

Battlefieldo - Specact & first Russion soldier renders



Spoiler



In the last few weeks there has been a lot of discussion about the Battlefield 3 Pre-Order benefits. First on a Swedish site, something about exclusive SPECACT multi player skins came up. It is to our knowledge that these renders are the SPECACT skins that come with most pre-order options. This is also the first time we’ve seen renders of the Russian units.  Today we are supposed to hear more word on the pre-order benefits and the beta via the official battlefield blog. Stay tuned. Oh and big props to king0r for hunting these images.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

The second support looks kinda weird, but the engineer looks awesome! Good thing, that's all I play.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> The soldier names I set up during the BFBC2 beta carried over to the final game.  Stats just got reset to zero between them.



It's been too long, I was trying to remember if thats how it worked or not. Guess I'll have to get in my pre-order sometime soon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> The second support looks kinda weird, but the engineer looks awesome! Good thing, that's all I play.



Too bad you did not hear that this game will have customizable hats and clothing.  In fact, 1 month after the game is released they will say the game is free but you can buy stuff from the in game store.  Here is an exclusive screenshot:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my god! I love/hate you! You made me spill coke all over my keyboard!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Oh my god! I love/hate you! You made me spill coke all over my keyboard!



lol I did the same think... I just blew the coke out of my keyboard with my air line..lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Check out Milk's thread on it, It fixed it for me!



Milk's thread? 

Anyway I'm glad it worked for ya. I have yet to hit a PB problem that lil guide couldn't fix.......assuming its only a PB issue.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Too bad you did not hear that this game will have customizable hats and clothing.  In fact, 1 month after the game is released they will say the game is free but you can buy stuff from the in game store.  Here is an exclusive screenshot:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43078&stc=1&d=1312477353



Funny thing is I would sport that mask all over the damn place. When I customize my tag its going to have troll face on it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 4, 2011)

It's Official, Battlefield 3 not coming to Steam

Is there anything new here, or is it just the same old story of Steam not on the Digital Distribution list?  (I can't read the link from work)

==================================================

Expected Blog post on beta pushed to tomorrow.

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Clarification on Beta, pre-orders and such will appear tomorrow "


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

:3 tEHEHE I rememberd the M, i, and the L :3 And yeah, it's working. I am slowly getting back into it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol I didn't even think you were talking about mailman, thought you were talking about some thread you found elsewhere, lol. TheMilkMan is now his new name.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

EHEHEHEH Let's get this back on track, I don't want another infraction lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 4, 2011)

No worries there bro the Clubhouses here are fairly "open" and don't even raise post count.

In other news, let's welcome back TheMilkMan woooo!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, don't need to go as far as W1z for such. Find a good one and send it to erocker. lolol


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 4, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Detailed Battlefield 3 Pre-Order Items & FAQ on the Open Beta!



Spoiler



There are a number of pre-order offers for Battlefield 3 available. Some countries have already announced their offers, while others will follow. Check with your favorite retailer/digital download service to see what offers they have available.

By mid-August, you should be able to find all of these items where they are supposed to be available. Here is what they all are and how to get them. We have also attached a handy FAQ on the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 at the bottom of this post.

*BREAKDOWN OF ALL PRE-ORDER ITEMS FOR BATTLEFIELD 3*

*Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand*
What it is: An entire themed expansion pack the size of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam.
Where to get: You will be eligible to download this expansion pack (once it is released) if you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition at Origin or at any retailer all over the world.
Available: The release date of Back to Karkand is not yet announced. This expansion pack is not on the disc and is not available on the launch date of the base game. Everyone (pre-orderers and those who buy it separately) will be able to start playing Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand at the same date.
Cost: At no extra charge with every pre-order of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition. You will be able to buy it separately for $14,99 if you don't pre-order (release date not yet announced).
More info: In this blog post. 

*Physical Warfare Pack*
What it is: A set of three time-based exclusive items and one early weapon unlock for Battlefield 3.
Where to get: By pre-ordering Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin or at select retailers all over the world.
Available: Day 1 if you pre-order. You will get access to this content at no extra charge at a later date if you don't pre-order (date to be announced)
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at Origin and select retailers.
More info: In this blog post.

*SPECACT Kit Upgrade*
What it is: A set of 8 multiplayer skins, one for each class and side in Battlefield 3.
Where to get: At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers. 

*Dog Tag Pack*
What it is: A set of 10 unique in-game dog tags to choose from. Dog tags in Battlefield 3 serve as your in-game signature, displayed on screen every time you defeat an enemy. You can also claim the dog tag of your enemies via skillful stealth knife takedowns. This pre-order exclusive pack gives you 10 unique dog tag designs to complement the standard range in the game.
Where to get: At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.
More info: In this blog post.

*Avatar Battlefield 3 Gear*
What it is: Battlefield 3 gear for your console avatar.
Where to get: At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.

*Shotgun and Beret for Battlefield Play4Free*
What it is: An 870S shotgun and a beret for in-game use in our play-for-free title Battlefield Play4Free.
Where to get: By pre-ordering Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order on Origin.
More info: In this blog post.

*48 Hour Early Access to the Open Beta*
What it is: A 2 day (48 hours) early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta starting in September 2011.
Where to get: By pre-ordering the digital download PC version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin or by being a first-hand Medal of Honor: Limited Edition or Medal of Honor: Tier 1 Edition player.
Available: 48 hours before the Open Beta goes public for everyone.


*FAQ on the Open Beta*

*How early is early access?*
Early access to the Open Beta is 48 hours before the public is allowed to enter.

*How will my early access to the Open Beta be delivered if I am eligible?*
This will be communicated later. Stay tuned.

*Who can participate in the Open Beta?*
The Battlefield 3 Open Beta will be available to all, on all platforms, in September.

*Can I get early access to the Open Beta by pre-ordering Battlefield 3 on Origin?*
Yes, if you pre-order the digital download PC version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin. This will also entitle you to the pre-order items Physical Warfare Pack plus the Shotgun and Beret for Battlefield Play4Free -- see above.

*I bought Medal of Honor Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition and was promised entry to the Battlefield 3 Beta -- is that a different Beta than the Open Beta just announced?*
No, it is the same Open Beta, but as a first-hand buyer of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition, you will have 48 hours early access.

*What if I bought Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition as a digital download -- do I still get early access to the Open Beta?*
Yes.

*What are the exact dates for the Open Beta?*
The exact dates for the Open Beta will be announced later.

*What if I pre-ordered the digital download version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin before they announced the early access to the Open Beta -- do I still get this early access?*
Yes.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here was my reaction when looking for preorders today.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't get it?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2011)

Yum.






PS: Feel free to add me on Origin


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't get it?



SKS rifles were not meant to be designed to accommodate optics.  

This is pretty obvious because they are top loading with stripper clips.  In addition, the receiver cover is wiggly so it is very tough to mount optics there.  Where optics can be mounted is the side of the receiver, however this must be done off to the side so that you can actually load the rifle.  Finally, 7.62x39 is worthless past 300 meters.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 5, 2011)

its a game its going to have shit that dosent make sense, lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> SKS rifles were not meant to be designed to accommodate optics.
> 
> This is pretty obvious because they are top loading with stripper clips.  In addition, the receiver cover is wiggly so it is very tough to mount optics there.  Where optics can be mounted is the side of the receiver, however this must be done off to the side so that you can actually load the rifle.  Finally, *7.62x39 is worthless past 300 meters*.



You really, REALLY dont know what you are talking about. Its in the same ballpark of a .30-30 Winchester for knock down power at that range. 300+ yards is well within range for a kill shot.

Oh and FYI they also used a M59/66 SKS sniper variant in Bosnia.



Edit: Just looked up the 7.62x39 in one of my reloading books and its max "effective" range in a normal load is 550 yards which is about 500 meters I'm guessing.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You really, REALLY dont know what you are talking about. Its in the same ballpark of a .30-30 Winchester for knock down power at that range. 300+ yards is well within range for a kill shot.
> 
> Oh and FYI they also used a M59/66 SKS sniper variant in Bosnia.



Good job, first hit on Google.  

Too bad they were used in LIMITED CAPACITY.  In addition, the M59/66 is Yugoslavian, which means it does not have a chromed barrel.  This actually is because Yugoslavia has no ability to obtain chromium.  Therefore, they made the rifle have a thicker barrel.  In addition, the barrel is shorter in order to accommodate a grenade launcher attachment.  The lack of a chromed barrel and the change of a heavy barrel make it more accurate than the standard SKS models, however one must take into account that the barrel is shorter, which causes reduced accuracy.  

Also, please take into account that spent shell casing hit the scope when ejecting throwing off the zero of the optics, which could be fixed, but the SKS generally puts shells straight up in the air due to the extractor location.  Problem is, depending on how you shoot, shells can go in either direction.  

Let's also see that the stock had to be cut away so that the scope rail was actually able to be mounted on the receiver.  

All these items should tell you this was thrown together by the respective users of the rifle, and these configurations never saw widespread use.  

Regarding the stopping power of the 7.62x39, that is irrelevant, we are concerned with accuracy.  However, we will compare 30-30 and x39 for giggles.  We do have to take into account the weight of the round, so let's say we are using a 123 or 124gr x39 round, and a 130gr 30-30 round.  We see that even though the 30-30 is heavier, it actually has a higher muzzle velocity than the x39.  As we increase weight on that round, which we cannot do with the x39, we see the gap widens, and 30-30 is significantly more powerful than x39, roughly 20%.  

To actually take into account accuracy we would have to compare a specific weapon chambered in 30-30.  Now, do you see any semi automatic 30-30's?  Not often.  The semi automatic open bolt design of the SKS is not made for long range distances.  In fact, the rear ironsight is so close to the front one, that accuracy is a problem.  

That this game includes the SKS as a sniper weapon offends me.  If the scope is mounted to the receiver cover, I will be very very mad.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> SKS rifles were not meant to be designed to accommodate optics.
> 
> This is pretty obvious because they are top loading with stripper clips.  In addition, the receiver cover is wiggly so it is very tough to mount optics there.  Where optics can be mounted is the side of the receiver, however this must be done off to the side so that you can actually load the rifle.  Finally, 7.62x39 is worthless past 300 meters.



I haven't ever done any research on an SKS, as I don't think I have ever used one in a game. But I can find a bunch of pictures of them with scopes?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't ever done any research on an SKS, as I don't think I have ever used one in a game. But I can find a bunch of pictures of them with scopes?
> 
> http://www.dixietriggers.com/pictures/Longgun/SKS01.JPG



RAGEFACE.  See how that is mounted to the receiver cover?  It will not hold its zero.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> RAGEFACE.  See how that is mounted to the receiver cover?  It will not hold its zero.











Seems to be holding it's zero there, his spread isn't bad at all, not any worse than just firing any other gun that I have seen. Rageface more?

Also you say the Yugo non-chromed barrel provides better accuracy, but then you say to remember that the shortened barrel also reduces accuracy. Well I guess it matters how much of a gain and a loss that is, but gain then loss.... doesn't that bring it back to level?

Here's an SKS shooting 260 and 540 yards, and you can see him pegging the 540 target, and it's scoped.








Like I said I haven't ever looked into SKS's, I'm just posting what I find, but seems to be a ton of people out there using them with scopes at well over the distances you were saying and doing it well, with optics.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

Read comments of the first video.  People make the same point that the receiver cover is a poor mount area.  

That second video is impressive.  It takes skill to hit at 540 yards, but with x39, I am surprised.  

Yes tons of people use scopes with them, but there was never a standardized system to mount them on, so that is my primary rage factor here.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2011)

All I know, is that I am going to try to get a 360 no scope with it while jumping out of a plane.


----------



## 3xploit (Aug 5, 2011)

did anyone get an email about "beta priority access"?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2011)

BF3 Alpha Players get exclusive pre-order options the next 3 days.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/ht...=eag3024?om_u=2259798257&om_i=_BOO0eZB8cqABMG


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Good job, first hit on Google.
> 
> Too bad they were used in LIMITED CAPACITY.  In addition, the M59/66 is Yugoslavian, which means it does not have a chromed barrel.  This actually is because Yugoslavia has no ability to obtain chromium.  Therefore, they made the rifle have a thicker barrel.  In addition, the barrel is shorter in order to accommodate a grenade launcher attachment.  The lack of a chromed barrel and the change of a heavy barrel make it more accurate than the standard SKS models, however one must take into account that the barrel is shorter, which causes reduced accuracy.
> 
> ...



First of all you are assuming they are using a standard receiver. They make tons of aftermarket receiver covers for that thing. Some even support 1913 rail or that new NATO job. The M14 also mounts to the receiver so is it a crappy sniper rifle also? 

The SKS has a top ejection port like a thousand other rifles. How it ejects is up to the extractor. Don't you think a modified sniper variant would also have this modified to have a horizontal ejection much like the M21 variant? 

Example.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lKFQO6g5uE&feature=related

As for the ballistics of a 7.62x39 vs 30.30 I suggest you pick up a ballistics book or a reloading book. You are WAY off base. First off a 30.30 can go up to 170gr. I used to load mine out at 150gr when hunting Florida white tail. Second according to my books there is only about 100lbf difference between a 7.62x39 and 30.30 at 450 yards with a 150gr load out on the 30.30. If I did 110gr the 7.62x39 come out on top. Anyway thats a MINOR difference when talking ballistics. Even still thats way beyond 300 meters you originally claimed.

Now to your accuracy claim. Thats depends on a million issues that you seem to assume on. Is it a stock barrel? Is the trigger pull stock? etc. You are assuming its just some SKS found in a ditch during the Tet offensive with a Leupold taped on top. What I find funny is you saying knock down power is "irrelevant" and its all about accuracy. Well I hate to break it to you but its a balance. The SKS would not be an ideal LONG RANGE sniper rifle no. But in an urban setting it wouldn't be bad at all. If it was all about shot placement and not stopping power everyone would be using a .220 swift.

Pack a better lunch next time you come at TheMailMan when talking guns.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Read comments of the first video.  People make the same point that the receiver cover is a poor mount area.
> 
> That second video is impressive.  It takes skill to hit at 540 yards, but with x39, I am surprised.
> 
> Yes tons of people use scopes with them, but there was never a standardized system to mount them on, so that is my primary rage factor here.



Pfft. I can do 540 yards open sights on a .308. Not that big a deal. 700+ then Ill be impressed.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel like someone here is going to get snipped, if it was a SKS, it was caboose, if it was a 308, then it was Milk.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> First of all you are assuming they are using a standard receiver. They make tons of aftermarket receiver covers for that thing. Some even support 1913 rail or that new NATO job. The M14 also mounts to the receiver so is it a crappy sniper rifle also?
> 
> The SKS has a top ejection port like a thousand other rifles. How it ejects is up to the extractor. Don't you think a modified sniper variant would also have this modified to have a horizontal ejection much like the M21 variant?
> 
> ...



How it ejects is actually dependent on the entire bolt assembly.. the extractor just makes it eject


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2011)

Put in my pre-order earlier today before the offer for a free game came out, so I went on Origin chat, and they added the game of my choice to my account. Took a while to wait in line, but they were happy to do it!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 5, 2011)

who cares about the SKS, you can turn any weapon into anything

i mean for christs sake i just watched a group of guys turn an AK74 into a 1000 yard sniper rifle and it passed all military tests, if the weapon is customized any weapon can become something its originally not.
http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/sons-of-guns-first-1000-yard-ak.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> First of all you are assuming they are using a standard receiver. They make tons of aftermarket receiver covers for that thing. Some even support 1913 rail or that new NATO job. The M14 also mounts to the receiver so is it a crappy sniper rifle also?



The receiver cover is removable.  It is held in by one pin.  You and I both know mounting to that is a bad idea.  Mounting to the receiver is fine, the cover is not.  Every time that cover gets removed you have to rezero.   



TheMailMan78 said:


> The SKS has a top ejection port like a thousand other rifles. How it ejects is up to the extractor. Don't you think a modified sniper variant would also have this modified to have a horizontal ejection much like the M21 variant?



The extractor position cannot be changed from where it is due to Op rod sitting above the bolt.  I can take picture tomorrow of my SKS to show you what I mean.  



TheMailMan78 said:


> As for the ballistics of a 7.62x39 vs 30.30 I suggest you pick up a ballistics book or a reloading book. You are WAY off base. First off a 30.30 can go up to 170gr. I used to load mine out at 150gr when hunting Florida white tail. Second according to my books there is only about 100lbf difference between a 7.62x39 and 30.30 at 450 yards with a 150gr load out on the 30.30. If I did 110gr the 7.62x39 come out on top. Anyway thats a MINOR difference when talking ballistics. Even still thats way beyond 300 meters you originally claimed.



I have many ballistics books.  Yes, the 30-30 can go up to a certain weight, but I was trying to compare similar weights in the rounds.  Typically x39 when in milsurp is 120-130gr.  Weight of the bullet makes a significant difference at longer ranges.  Also, if x39 drops VERY fast.  30-30 does as well, but is much flatter.  Both rounds are not effective past 300 yards, reason being insane drop, and obviously we have to take into account the weight of the max load of the x39, which is low, which means windage would be a bitch to deal with, cold bore.  30-30 has a higher (not by much) max weight, so it won't be effected as much.  




TheMailMan78 said:


> Now to your accuracy claim. Thats depends on a million issues that you seem to assume on. Is it a stock barrel? Is the trigger pull stock? etc. You are assuming its just some SKS found in a ditch during the Tet offensive with a Leupold taped on top. What I find funny is you saying knock down power is "irrelevant" and its all about accuracy. Well I hate to break it to you but its a balance. The SKS would not be an ideal LONG RANGE sniper rifle no. But in an urban setting it wouldn't be bad at all. If it was all about shot placement and not stopping power everyone would be using a .220 swift.



I assumed stock barrel, trigger, yes.  The barrel of the SKS is welded to the receiver so modification is much tougher than one screwed on.  Trigger is very easy to mess with, as the group is all in one chunk, I'll take a picture tomorrow if someone reminds me.  Knock down power is not irrelevant, I agree, but I believe we are talking about shot placement, which comes down to accuracy, which the SKS is not after a certain yardage.  Too many variables to take into account.  There is a reason why x39 has been shelved, and 5.45x39 is the current replacement.  Flat trajectory is important, and the x39 does not provide that.  



TheMailMan78 said:


> Pfft. I can do 540 yards open sights on a .308. Not that big a deal. 700+ then Ill be impressed.



.308 is a totally different animal.  You have a slightly heavier bullet, with much more powder.  It performs fine at distances in excess of 500 yards, where at that point it starts to drop.  Open sights, man size is a good bet (never tried myself), but in what position, action of rifle?  The longest shot I have ever taken was with a .243 (bolt gun) on irons at roughly 250 yards.  The flat trajectory makes it relatively easy to adjust, although windage is a pain when shooting 100gr.  Did not make it on the first shot, even after consulting the good (ballistics) book.  Can you hit consistently, cold bore with a .308 at 500 yards?  Probably so.  With x39?  Probably not. 

Just a small point, when being a marksman it is not about how much lead you put into the air but consistent shot placement, and with a rifle designed to be an all around battle rifle, the SKS does not really have the ability to be consistent at shot placement.  

I enjoy talking to you about these subjects Mailman, and I know everyone has different opinions on guns from their wide variety of experiences, so let's try to keep this a back and forth and not a flame war.  Also, I can't help but feel my troll senses tingling on some of what you say above.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah yes, the .308, my favorite round to shoot out of a rifle. Fell in love after handling my friend's HK91. As for handguns...must go with my friend's grandfather's Colt M1911. The .45 will make her holla!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone see this?

Google translate


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ya well my favorite gun is that one that can hurt people.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm tempted to pre-order this LOL


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 5, 2011)

twitter.com/L_Twin: "Just experienced some awesome Conquest action - #BF3 is getting ready for #gamescom!"

Gamescom 2011 is from August 17 to August 21.  Sounds like they will have a Conquest map ready for the beta...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like that BF3 Steel Bookcase, wonder if anywhere in the US will have that.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 5, 2011)

New Battleblog:  Battlefield: Battleblog #5: Years worth of unlocks and rewards in Battlefield 3



Spoiler








_Battlefield 3 will be the deepest shooter in DICE history. Read on for the full story on how we will reward skill and dedication, and how our flexible unlock and customisation system allows you to tailor the game for your personal play style._

"Battlefield players are among the most loyal out there. Our games are literally played for years by our hardcore fans, and we want to actively support that. There should always be something left to achieve in Battlefield 3."

Valerian Noghin and Fredrik Thylander are Persistence Designers on Battlefield 3. They’re the guys making sure you will have as much fun with the game in 2013 as on launch day.

Back in 2005, Battlefield 2 was one of the first shooters to introduce a deep persistence system to add that extra layer of tasty rewards and unlocks to keep players returning to the battlefield for hundreds of hours. With Battlefield 3, we are pulling all the stops. Compared to Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Battlefield 3 will have more than 10 times the hardware unlocks spread over weapons, weapons attachments, gadgets, and a huge unlock tree for vehicles alone.

*Skill And Dedication Equal Rewards*
On top of these ingame hardware items, players will also be richly rewarded with medals, ribbons and service stars displaying their skill, commitment, and teamplay prowess. You will be rewarded handsomely in Battlefield 3 for exemplary skill, such as capturing X amount of bases in one round. Excellent teamplayers who keep the team’s vehicles in mint condition and revive fallen comrades will not go unnoticed either. These type of skill-driven rewards are typically handed out in the form of ribbons, and good players can often get more than one ribbon in a single round.





_From top left to bottom right: Assault Rifle Ribbon (7 assault rifle kills in a round), Nemesis Ribbon (2 nemesis kills), MVP Ribbon (be the best player in a round), Ace Squad Ribbon (be part of the best squad in a round), Medical Efficiency Ribbon (5 revives in a round), and finally the Air Warfare Ribbon (6 air kills in a round)._

Winning a round for the team should always be the priority, so we are making sure that even when players are chasing their personal achievements, they are contributing to the overall battle. You will also be rewarded for true dedication and commitment, such as playing x amount of hours as a U.S. soldier. These honours come in the form of the much harder to get medals. They are typically given at specific milestones in your career.
There are a large number of ranks in Battlefield 3, similar to Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Your rank badge is a quick measure of your overall progress in the game. And even if you hit the max rank, there is always more glory to strive for with the new concept of Service Stars that we are introducing in Battlefield 3.

*Service Stars Challenge The Hardcore*
Even getting your first Service Star would be a major achievement. But keep playing, and you will be eligible for even further promotion by getting Service Stars added to your weapon skill badge, your vehicle, your kit, and your overall rank. Anytime your kill card is displayed, everyone will see exactly how experienced you are with your current equipment. The ultimate bragging right would be for a player to be awarded the rank of Colonel with 100 Service Stars attached, and to have 100 stars in all weapons, kits, and vehicles. Getting there will be a massive task - consider that a challenge!

The design philosophy behind the unlocks in Battlefield 3 is pretty sweet. We basically give you more hardware to play with for doing what you love to do. Case in point: Using gun X will give you more upgrades specifically for that gun. Playing with a kit and vehicle earns more upgrades for that kit and that vehicle. In addition, all XP gained also goes towards your overall rank, which in turn unlocks new weapons, specialisations, and camouflages usable by any class.





_From left to right: Marksman Medal (obtain the Marksman Ribbon 50 times), Maintenance Medal (Obtain the Maintenance Ribbon 50 times), and the U.S. Marines Service Medal (spend 100 hours in the U.S. Marines.)_

*Play Battlefield 3 your way*
The mantra we keep coming back to when designing Battlefield 3 is "play it your way". What that means is there’s an unprecedented flexibility in how you tailor your kits. The playable classes are not rigidly defined in what they are supposed to play like. While all four classes in Battlefield 3 (Assault, Engineer, Support, Recon) start out with everything they need to be an efficient soldier in the field, it is totally up to you and your personal preferences how you want to tailor them.

Take the Assault class, for example. As you may know by now, this is now the class that has the ability to equip both a defibrillator and medkit for frontline medic abilities. But if you would prefer to switch your add-ons to, say, an underslung grenade launcher with 40mm grenades, go ahead! That will give you an Assault soldier with a more offensive set of capabilities than the player who opts for the default medic approach.

*Tactical unlocks force you to choose the right loadout for you*
That’s the way all of the unlocks and upgrades work. They are specifically designed to be tactical in nature, forcing you to choose loadout based on the map and situation. Do you go for the heavy barrel for your assault rifle? It gives added accuracy for single shots, but at the cost of stronger recoil in burst fire/full auto mode. A standard assault rifle can be modified into a long range accurate weapon or for close quarter, almost SMG-like, combat. For jets, do you go with Maverick ATG missiles to take out tanks or AA missiles to dogfight airborne threats? With your Engineer, do you bring your anti-tank or your anti-air RPG launcher?

In short, we think there has never been a better time to be a Battlefield gamer, no matter your play style.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The receiver cover is removable.  It is held in by one pin.  You and I both know mounting to that is a bad idea.  Mounting to the receiver is fine, the cover is not.  Every time that cover gets removed you have to rezero..


 How often do you have to remove the cover? I mean honestly.  





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The extractor position cannot be changed from where it is due to Op rod sitting above the bolt.  I can take picture tomorrow of my SKS to show you what I mean.


 The extractor position shouldnt need to be changed. Adjusting the spring (tension) is enough to adjust the ejection angle. I don't own an SKS but thats how it is on most weapons.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have many ballistics books.  Yes, the 30-30 can go up to a certain weight, but I was trying to compare similar weights in the rounds.  Typically x39 when in milsurp is 120-130gr.  Weight of the bullet makes a significant difference at longer ranges.  Also, if x39 drops VERY fast.  30-30 does as well, but is much flatter.  Both rounds are not effective past 300 yards, reason being insane drop, and obviously we have to take into account the weight of the max load of the x39, which is low, which means windage would be a bitch to deal with, cold bore.  30-30 has a higher (not by much) max weight, so it won't be effected as much.  .


 I call bullshit on major drop at 300 yards. 500 yards is max effective range. Which is just fine for an urban combat senerio.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I assumed stock barrel, trigger, yes.  The barrel of the SKS is welded to the receiver so modification is much tougher than one screwed on.  Trigger is very easy to mess with, as the group is all in one chunk, I'll take a picture tomorrow if someone reminds me.  Knock down power is not irrelevant, I agree, but I believe we are talking about shot placement, which comes down to accuracy, which the SKS is not after a certain yardage.  Too many variables to take into account.  There is a reason why x39 has been shelved, and 5.45x39 is the current replacement.  Flat trajectory is important, and the x39 does not provide that..


   Just because something is replaced doesnt mean what its being replaced with is a better round. Not saying this is the case with the x39 but just because something is being shelved doesnt mean its bad. The .45 is a prime example. The shelved the 1911 for the "Superior" M9. Well guess what most SF are going back to? M1911.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> .308 is a totally different animal.  You have a slightly heavier bullet, with much more powder.  It performs fine at distances in excess of 500 yards, where at that point it starts to drop.  Open sights, man size is a good bet (never tried myself), but in what position, action of rifle?  The longest shot I have ever taken was with a .243 (bolt gun) on irons at roughly 250 yards.  The flat trajectory makes it relatively easy to adjust, although windage is a pain when shooting 100gr.  Did not make it on the first shot, even after consulting the good (ballistics) book.  Can you hit consistently, cold bore with a .308 at 500 yards?  Probably so.  With x39?  Probably not..


 Ive hit moving targets at 400+ yards with a .308 man. Its not THAT big a deal.



ShiBDiB said:


> How it ejects is actually dependent on the entire bolt assembly.. the extractor just makes it eject



True to an extent. Extractor spring tension makes a big difference also.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How often do you have to remove the cover? I mean honestly.



Anytime you want to clean the rifle you have to take off the cover.  I remove it after every time shooting to clean it.  There is a reason the rear sights are not located on that cover.  



TheMailMan78 said:


> I call bullshit on major drop at 300 yards. 500 yards is max effective range. Which is just fine for an urban combat senerio.



The drop happens even at 200 yards.  At that range it drops about a foot.  When at 300 yards that is magnified to around 3 feet.  Try hitting consistently at that range with x39, not going to be an easy task.  



TheMailMan78 said:


> Just because something is replaced doesnt mean what its being replaced with is a better round. Not saying this is the case with the x39 but just because something is being shelved doesnt mean its bad. The .45 is a prime example. The shelved the 1911 for the "Superior" M9. Well guess what most SF are going back to? M1911.



The x39 was shelved for a better round, pure and simple.  5.45 AK pattern rifles are more reliable under adverse conditions.  5.45 is flatter, more accurate, and has less recoil.  This is open to discussion however.  

Regarding the M9 vs the M1911:  Modern loadings on both rounds make them very similar to each other, to the point where they both kill well.  I think the M9 gets a ton of crap because of the magazine problems early on in US adoption of the weapon.  We also adopted 9mm to standardize with the current NATO handgun load.  If you look at the 1970s pistol trials conducted by the Army, you will see that the M9 comes out on top for what they are looking for in a handgun.  The M1911 was shelved because of not meeting the requirements of the military at the time.  Nobody is arguing it is a bad handgun or caliber, but the M9 fulfills a wider variety of roles than the M1911, which is why it is currently the pick.


----------



## Abe504 (Aug 5, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Put in my pre-order earlier today before the offer for a free game came out, so I went on Origin chat, and they added the game of my choice to my account. Took a while to wait in line, but they were happy to do it!



Did you have to pay the full amount or are they billing when it comes out?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cleaning a rifle takes a full break down period! Dirt and carbon will ruin a good rifle *EVEN A AK47*. I clean my AK about once a month and keep it oiled and wrapped in my gun case. Another point of the rifle people forget is the magazines! They need took apart and cleaned as well. Keeping a magazine loaded 24/7 will wear the spring out very quickly.

Determining bullet drop and FPS will go back to what ammunition you use. Things like Boat Tail, Grain amount, and type of lead/powder used will help in long range marksmanship. Match grade ammo is a term tended to be used with long range shooting. It matches the specs I mentioned above to type of rifle, distance, and surroundings. These can be customized by loading your own rounds to desired specs.

*All of info above came from teachings of the McMillan Sniper Course *


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anytime you want to clean the rifle you have to take off the cover.  I remove it after every time shooting to clean it.  There is a reason the rear sights are not located on that cover.  .


 I don't own an SKS so Ill bow to your better judgement. I thought removing the cover would only be for "deep" cleaning. Not something you would have to do under normal wear and tear.





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The drop happens even at 200 yards.  At that range it drops about a foot.  When at 300 yards that is magnified to around 3 feet.  Try hitting consistently at that range with x39, not going to be an easy task..


   3 feet at 300 yards is bullshit man. Bullshit. You know it.





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Regarding the M9 vs the M1911:  Modern loadings on both rounds make them very similar to each other, to the point where they both kill well.  I think the M9 gets a ton of crap because of the magazine problems early on in US adoption of the weapon.  We also adopted 9mm to standardize with the current NATO handgun load.  If you look at the 1970s pistol trials conducted by the Army, you will see that the M9 comes out on top for what they are looking for in a handgun.  The M1911 was shelved because of not meeting the requirements of the military at the time.  Nobody is arguing it is a bad handgun or caliber, but the M9 fulfills a wider variety of roles than the M1911, which is why it is currently the pick.


 The M9 was adopted for political reasons. Not because it was a better round or weapon (M9). I've shot IDPA for years and have seen both in action. I don't care WHAT load you put a 9mm in its not even in the same ballpark as the ACP .45. Its a physical impossibility. I have seen 9mm have less then 1" penetration on bone and 2" in gel. .45 has FAR more consistent energy dispersal. Damn I wish you lived closer. We could hit the range. Hell I would even pick up some dies and load you out some wildcats for the piece of shit SKS you got. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Cleaning a rifle takes a full break down period! Dirt and carbon will ruin a good rifle *EVEN A AK47*. I clean my AK about once a month and keep it oiled and wrapped in my gun case. Another point of the rifle people forget is the magazines! They need took apart and cleaned as well. Keeping a magazine loaded 24/7 will wear the spring out very quickly.
> 
> Determining bullet drop and FPS will go back to what ammunition you use. Things like Boat Tail, Grain amount, and type of lead/powder used will help in long range marksmanship. Match grade ammo is a term tended to be used with long range shooting. It matches the specs I mentioned above to type of rifle, distance, and surroundings. These can be customized by loading your own rounds to desired specs.
> 
> *All of info above came from teachings of the McMillan Sniper Course *



They use a design for thier stocks my grandfather invented years ago. McMillan has the best stocks in the world IMO.






Thats loosely the concept. I dont think his had the lip on the front.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bullet drop is not set in stone occurrence. Its determined on set perimeters like temp, wind, ammunition, twist, exc

Use this calculator, it will help

http://www.handloads.com/calc/

*EDIT*

More info, there are some manauls on the mcmillan sniper school's new website

http://www.sniperschool.com/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't own an SKS so Ill bow to your better judgement. I thought removing the cover would only be for "deep" cleaning. Not something you would have to do under normal wear and tear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a Mosin Nagant that i have NEVER cleaned as i Dont Know how. ^_^ it's range is epic and accurate to a T if you have it zeroed that is. And i don't know how to use those sites either. The manual is in Russian.

Here is the specs on the rounds: 7.62x54r 185.8 grain
http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinAmmo022.htm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Bullet drop is not set in stone occurrence. Its determined on set perimeters like temp, wind, ammunition, twist, exc
> 
> Use this calculator, it will help
> 
> ...



I know that. Thats what I am trying to tell caboose but hes hell bent on 300 yards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have a Mosin Nagant that i have NEVER cleaned as i Dont Know how. ^_^ it's range is epic and accurate to a T if you have it zeroed that is. And i don't know how to use those sites either. The manual is in Russian.



Please watch for barrel pitting with a florescent plastic hook and a flash light. This will ruin your rifling in the barrel making it dangerous to shoot. Otis makes good cleaning kits for 7.62! 

http://shop.captaindaves.com/p-1386-otis-30-caliber-cleaning-kit-for-308-762mm-rifles.aspx

Also do you have the HEX receiver or the round? HEX is the more rarer one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

Honestly I don't know why you guys shoot those shit Russian rounds anyway.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Please watch for barrel pitting with a florescent plastic hook and a flash light. This will ruin your rifling in the barrel making it dangerous to shoot. Otis makes good cleaning kits for 7.62!
> 
> http://shop.captaindaves.com/p-1386-otis-30-caliber-cleaning-kit-for-308-762mm-rifles.aspx
> 
> Also do you have the HEX receiver or the round? HEX is the more rarer one.



Not sure, been a bit since I looked at it. Ive fired it twice in the almost 2 yrs i ve owned it.

1891/30

http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinAmmo022.htm

I think it is a Tula model from the receiver markings and if i remember right, i think it is a HEX.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I don't know why you guys shoot those shit Russian rounds anyway.



Cause they last forever and are generally reliable and dirt cheap to boot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I don't know why you guys shoot those shit Russian rounds anyway.



Cheap.....  

20 rounds for around 6$ 1000 for 199$



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Cause they last forever and are generally reliable and dirt cheap to boot



Hes talking about ammo


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cheap.....
> 
> 20 rounds for around 6$ 1000 for 199$
> 
> ...



yes i realized that. Im referring to the older rounds with corrosive powder.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cheap.....
> 
> 20 rounds for around 6$ 1000 for 199$
> 
> ...



Reload your own.....even cheaper.

I used to do about 3000 rounds a month when I would compete. Try keeping from going bankrupt buying all that new.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2011)

This thread has gone completely off topic.. but the never cleaning your weapon post drove me up a wall.. If you cant be bothered to google how to properly maintain a device that could very well save your life some day then your not mature enough to own it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reload your own.....even cheaper.
> 
> I used to do about 3000 rounds a month when I would compete. Try keeping from going bankrupt buying all that new.



Yea if your a daily shooter then reloading your own would be the way to go but just for a occasional shooter, the cheap boxes is fine as long as it gets a good clean down afterwards



ShiBDiB said:


> This thread has gone completely off topic.. but the never cleaning your weapon post drove me up a wall.. If you cant be bothered to google how to properly maintain a device that could very well save your life some day then your not mature enough to own it.



10x this post! 

Yea its off topic but post count here is out the window so it should hurt that bad. LOL


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This thread has gone completely off topic.. but the never cleaning your weapon post drove me up a wall.. If you cant be bothered to google how to properly maintain a device that could very well save your life some day then your not mature enough to own it.



I mount it on the wall at my folks place. I can not legally house it where I live. I ran the basic cleaning rod and solution the best i could but, I can not read russian and the gun owners in my area are seemingly anti-russian.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This thread has gone completely off topic.. but the never cleaning your weapon post drove me up a wall.. If you cant be bothered to google how to properly maintain a device that could very well save your life some day then your not mature enough to own it.



This post times 9,000!







But on a side note......some jerks leave to much excess oil. Just as bad as not enough. What I love are the assholes who use WD40 on 3k weapons. Makes me not want to live on this planet anymore.

Personally I use breakfree.


ALSO.....stay away from Wolf Ammo everyone. They use a varnish on their casings and WILL gum up your actions and is a bitch to clean.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I mount it on the wall at my folks place. I can not legally house it where I live. I ran the basic cleaning rod and solution the best i could but, I can not read russian and the gun owners in my area are seemingly anti-russian.



You don't need to know Russian to clean a fucking gun Ducky.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 3 feet at 300 yards is bullshit man. Bullshit. You know it.
> 
> The M9 was adopted for political reasons. Not because it was a better round or weapon (M9). I've shot IDPA for years and have seen both in action. I don't care WHAT load you put a 9mm in its not even in the same ballpark as the ACP .45. Its a physical impossibility. I have seen 9mm have less then 1" penetration on bone and 2" in gel. .45 has FAR more consistent energy dispersal. Damn I wish you lived closer. We could hit the range. Hell I would even pick up some dies and load you out some wildcats for the piece of shit SKS you got.



I'll measure next time I shoot my SKS from 300 yards (which probably won't happen for a while), and we will see.  

Regarding the M9 you are I agree on this, I was not clear.  9mm weighs less, moves faster, while .45 moves slower, weighs more.  Due to the kinetic energy equation, E = 1/2mv^2, we see that velocity is the more important factor, as it is squared.  Technically, 9mm will have more kinetic energy.  All of that aside, I prefer .45ACP recoil to 9mm, more push, less snap, and the 1911 in the hand is pure sex.  Regarding ballistic gel tests and all that, I have seen .45ACP stopped by a wool jacket over a water jug, etc.  Depends on what loads you use in both those rounds.  Modern loads for 9x19 and .45 make them both rounds that kill well.  

I load too, got my press and all that, just for doing .243 loads.  I actually have my own dies for x39, but don't load it often cause this is an SKS, and most brass (steel in my case) is not boxer primed, so it is not possible to reload.  I have to buy modern ammo if I want to reload, and those primers are so soft the rifle will slam fire on them, so I have to go out of my way to pick up hard primers, which is a real pain.  Also, the rifle is an SKS, and it wants to eat what cheap Russian ammo I throw at it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'll measure next time I shoot my SKS from 300 yards (which probably won't happen for a while), and we will see.
> 
> Regarding the M9 you are I agree on this, I was not clear.  9mm weighs less, moves faster, while .45 moves slower, weighs more.  Due to the kinetic energy equation, E = 1/2mv^2, we see that velocity is the more important factor, as it is squared.  Technically, 9mm will have more kinetic energy.  All of that aside, I prefer .45ACP recoil to 9mm, more push, less snap, and the 1911 in the hand is pure sex.  Regarding ballistic gel tests and all that, I have seen .45ACP stopped by a wool jacket over a water jug, etc.  Depends on what loads you use in both those rounds.  Modern loads for 9x19 and .45 make them both rounds that kill well.
> 
> I load too, got my press and all that, just for doing .243 loads.  I actually have my own dies for x39, but don't load it often cause this is an SKS, and most brass (steel in my case) is not boxer primed, so it is not possible to reload.  I have to buy modern ammo if I want to reload, and those primers are so soft the rifle will slam fire on them, so I have to go out of my way to pick up hard primers, which is a real pain.  Also, the rifle is an SKS, and it wants to eat what cheap Russian ammo I throw at it.



Well I wont go round and round with you on the .45 vs 9mm. Thats just another version of Ford vs Chevy or AMD vs Intel. I will say the FBI TRP use the .45 for a reason. Also Larry Vickers builds almost exclusively 1911's for the likes of "operators" for a reason.

As for your ammo have you tried Speer? Their primers are top notch.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This post times 9,000!
> 
> http://newsimg.ngfiles.com/143000/143045_104836_38210_k3clh4chsr_l.jpg
> 
> ...



I do if i need to know how to break down a Russian rifle from WWII. See, in the Army, every thing was in English with pictures. Not on this rifle. it is in Russian with no pics. And yes, i could google, it but I figure a bunch of gun nuts would be more reliable as you can explain the best way or the most efficient way and such.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I do if i need to know how to break down a Russian rifle from WWII. See, in the Army, every thing was in English with pictures. Not on this rifle. it is in Russian with no pics.



Until you learn how to clean that rifle I ban you from the clubhouse. You will be removed from the list.

Killer_Rubber_Ducky hence forth is removed from the BF3 Clubhouse until he learns how to clean his fucking rifle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you cannot clean it using this thread then.....

http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinDisassembly.htm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here...

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/report/other/mosin.pdf


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Until you learn how to clean that rifle I ban you from the clubhouse. You will be removed from the list.
> 
> Killer_Rubber_Ducky hence forth is removed from the BF3 Clubhouse until he learns how to clean his fucking rifle.



how, nice. guess that will be forever since i am not near my folks house where it is.I havent been there in close to 1 year. Seriously, it sits in a gun closet and collects dust. I have fired i think 5 rounds total. I can clean an M16, AK47, and 1911. I was just curious if any of you russian gun nuts had any tips etc. The only thing I really need to know is how to use those damn sights. They remind me of the sites on an M203 but no clue how they work.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait I missed the M9 discussion.. Having carried one with a round in the chamber on fire on my leg for 4 years now I can say I cannot wait for the day we switch to atleast a 40 and get rid of these pop guns...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Wait I missed the M9 discussion.. Having carried one with a round in the chamber on fire on my leg for 4 years now I can say I cannot wait for the day we switch to atleast a 40 and get rid of these pop guns...



Thank you. Fucking gun is garbage. PERIOD.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Wait I missed the M9 discussion.. Having carried one with a round in the chamber on fire on my leg for 4 years now I can say I cannot wait for the day we switch to atleast a 40 and get rid of these pop guns...



a USP 40? why not go Raging Bull? or S&W 500?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

All I need to make a serious mess.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2011)

Best place for this:

http://thefiringline.com/forums/index.php

http://home.nra.org/#/home


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> a USP 40? why not go Raging Bull? or S&W 500?
> 
> http://conspiracyx0.tripod.com/weapons2/454B.gif
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/images/D11/26/26652.jpg



No a .40 caliber handgun.. u sound like one of those guys who owns a weapon but doesnt know jack about them outside of movies and video games


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> No a .40 caliber handgun.. u sound like one of those guys who owns a weapon but doesnt know jack about them outside of movies and video games



I learned everything I need to know about life from Dr. Seuss books.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I learned everything I need to know about life from Dr. Seuss books.



Bear Gryll's taught me everything.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Bear Gryll's taught me everything.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_fHn-jgdR1...74/s400/bear_grylls_drinking_turtle_blood.jpg


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 5, 2011)

Watch out for that glas-ee-ay!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I learned everything I need to know about life from Dr. Seuss books.



I was making a joke or do you have aspergers disorder like me? You were talking about moving away from "pop guns" to something with more punch. So i said why not go Big like the old saying about carrying a big stick.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I was making a joke or do you have aspergers disorder like me? You were talking about moving away from "pop guns" to something with more punch. So i said why not go Big like the old saying about carrying a big stick.



I have winnings disease.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have winnings disease.



1907 Winchester 405 last appraisal $3500, Remington 7 mm mag, M1 Carbine, MAK 90 Chinese AK. Sounds lame but very stout and accurate little toy. 30/30 winchester. No hand guns ! To easy to make a bad choice with them especially when alcohol and drugs are involved. Might think how stupid, but lost cousins and lots of friends in the Inner city in my youth to those POS ! I'm prejudice :  )
Got my e-mail from BF3 today I'm at the TOP of the list for BETA :  ) Yeah and the Presidency too


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

....... I'm thinking of a water gun that's filled with piss now.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> ....... I'm thinking of a water gun that's filled with piss now.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.



U a funny MF'r !


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 6, 2011)

To get a little back on topic...



Abe504 said:


> Did you have to pay the full amount or are they billing when it comes out?



I paid through PayPal, but I haven't seen my credit card get charged yet.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> ....... I'm thinking of a water gun that's filled with piss now.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.



Better drink it too.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Better drink it too.



When you just drink water, and your pee is clear. Would it taste like water?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> When you just drink water, and your pee is clear. Would it taste like water? http://cdn0.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/085/283/original/philosoraptor.jpg



Nope, because you still release some of your waste through your urine, for obvious reasons. Maybe it would taste like your perspiration, at best.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://kotaku.com/5828309/you-cant-buy-battlefield-3-on-steam

You can't buy BF3 on steam...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 6, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> http://kotaku.com/5828309/you-cant-buy-battlefield-3-on-steam
> 
> You can't buy BF3 on steam...



for now at least.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope it at least comes on steam .. I have grown to like that place ...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope no STAEM ,How many of you tested the Alpha ...I got an email (you have 3 days)For a chance to get a copy of Mass Effect2,Dead Space2.Or Medal of Honor for free from Origin.

I see a lot of talk at those negative Origin I hate it is not STEAM topics ,OH I bet we will need Origin to run it blah blah ...Funny the guys that tested the Alpha never complained about Origin just there was no 6 man squads(Plus Leader),Comma Rose .......Well i remember having to log on to Battle-log to play the Alpha so they EA/Dice of gone the way of there Play for Free of getting into the game.This will help in the long run....why? well look at it this way a guy gets banned from the account( Ie ip addy,email addy ) not just the servers.EA hates cheater as much as anyone But they will never ever post about it,That is why they have gone this way.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 6, 2011)

Actual EA statements about Steam:

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7372195.page



Spoiler



EA Policy on Selling Games on Third-Party Download Sites

At EA, we believe in choice. We want our products in all the places gamers go to download the best games and services. To that end, we offer games to EVERY major download service including Amazon, Walmart, Gamestop, and Steam.

One of the most exciting aspects of games is that they just keep getting bigger and better. Both developers and consumers have evolved beyond the traditional model that used to limit us to 15-20 hours of play on a typical disc. Today, post-launch downloads of new maps, vehicles and other content extend the experience, adding hours of fun and a lot of value.

Every download site that hosts our games sets business terms for our relationship. These terms are often complex, but the goal is to provide a hassle-free experience for the gamer. Prices, content exclusives, and loyalty programs may differ from site to site. Consumers can pick the site that bests suits their needs.

Any retailer can sell our games, but we take direct responsibility for providing patches, updates, additional content and other services for the individuals and communities that play our games. These players are connecting to our servers, so we want to provide them with the very best service. This works well for our partnership with Gamestop, Amazon and other online retailers.

However, when a download service forbids publishers from contacting players with patches, new levels, items and other services – it disrupts our ability to provide the ongoing support players expect from us. At present, this is the case with only one download service. While EA offers its entire portfolio to this site, they have elected to not post many of our games. We hope to find a mutually agreeable solution to this issue soon.

Going forward, EA will continue to work with download partners and continue offering our games for sale on all major download sites.

The good news is: you’ve got plenty of choices.



http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7468888.page



Spoiler



EA offers games, including Battlefield 3, to all major digital download sites. In doing so, our goal is to not only reach the widest possible global audience with our games, but also to provide ongoing customer support, patches and great new content. We are intent on providing Battlefield 3 players with the best possible experience no matter where they purchase or play the game, and are happy to partner with any download service that does not restrict our ability to connect directly with consumers.

For more on our policy to offer games to any major third party download service, please read here: http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7372195.page

Gamers can pre-order Battlefield 3 at Origin.com as well as over 100 digital retailers worldwide. EA offers games to all major download services. Unfortunately, Steam has adopted a set of restrictive terms of service which limit how developers interact with customers to deliver patches and other downloadable content. No other download service has adopted these practices.

We are intent on providing Battlefield 3 players with the best possible experience no matter where they purchase or play their game, and are happy to partner with any download service that does not restrict our ability to connect directly with our consumers. We hope to work out an agreement where Steam can carry Battlefield 3; meanwhile, gamers can pick from the more than 100 digital retailers listed at http://www.battlefield.com/digitaldownload, or go to http://www.origin.com.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just want everyone to remember, BC2 came to Steam only like three weeks before the game even came out. People didn't even know if that was coming to Steam, till then there was almost no word on it, and Origin wasn't even around then to cause bad blood between Valve and EA.

So there is still chance for it to land on Steam, it just might be very last minute, even BC2 was.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just want everyone to remember, BC2 came to Steam only like three weeks before the game even came out. People didn't even know if that was coming to Steam, till then there was almost no word on it, and Origin wasn't even around then to cause bad blood between Valve and EA.
> 
> So there is still chance for it to land on Steam, it just might be very last minute, even BC2 was.



But they confirmed that they are ditching Steam, Bad Company 2 just took a while to arrive on their platform, EA is confirming that BF3 won't touch Steam altogether unless Valve meets their terms.

There's still a chance but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

There are estimates over here that when converted, we're getting this at around $38 (retail). So if you pre-ordered already (for around $12), you'll just have to add around $26 when the game comes out.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Actual EA statements about Steam:
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7372195.page
> 
> ...





CDdude55 said:


> But they confirmed that they are ditching Steam, Bad Company 2 just took a while to arrive on their platform, EA is confirming that BF3 won't touch Steam altogether unless Valve meets their terms.
> 
> There's still a chance but it's highly unlikely.



As usually this is just EA blaming Valve for policy BS, when Valve has not made any recent changes to their Terms of Service for anyone, especially game companies. You know who did recently change their ToS, Electronic Arts upon the release of Origin.

Neither EA, nor Valve has stated BF3 will not be on Steam. Steam has been left off of 1 list of digital retailers because it was a list of retailers that already have BF3 available for pre-order.

I seriously doubt EA is stupid enough to avoid distribution through Steam for no reason. If there was a problem with Valve's Terms of Service, why were only certain games pulled and not their entire library?

The truth is EA probably has some BS about Steam not being allowed to distribute updates, patches, and DLCs. That all of that would have to come from Origin which is a violation of Valves Distribution License and a heap load of crap anyway. I am sure they will come to some kind of compromise as external updates to Steam game library is possible (Mass Effect 1 & 2), in game updating is possible (Dragon Age: Origin), or EA can stop being money grubbing douches (Every other game where Steam handles updating, patch, DLC, etc. with their money, time, servers, and support structure).


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> As usually this is just EA blaming Valve for policy BS, when Valve has not made any recent changes to their Terms of Service for anyone, especially game companies. You know who did recently change their ToS, Electronic Arts upon the release of Origin.
> 
> Neither EA, nor Valve has stated BF3 will not be on Steam. Steam has been left off of 1 list of digital retailers because it was a list of retailers that already have BF3 available for pre-order.
> 
> ...



EA has confirmed it will not be showing up on Steam, from EA's official Twitter:



			
				EA's Twitter said:
			
		

> BF3 will not be available on Steam as the service restricts our ability to directly support players.



I agree that it is a stupid move to do such a thing considering how large the platform is among gamers, they're missing out. Also i think the reason why they only moved Crysis 2, Dragon Age II etc is because they were new titles, they just aren't putting any more of their titles on Steam anymore from that point on. And i believe DLC, updates etc was in  fact the reason why they are pulling out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> But they confirmed that they are ditching Steam, Bad Company 2 just took a while to arrive on their platform, EA is confirming that BF3 won't touch Steam altogether unless Valve meets their terms.
> 
> There's still a chance but it's highly unlikely.



That was part of my point. It took BC2 a long time to land on Steam, and was unknown if it even would till almost right before it released. There is still a chance for BF3 to be on Steam, if they can work out something. But BC2 only came to Steam less than a month before release, and there was to issues between EA and Valve at the time, so I wouldn't be shocked now this this Origin issue, if it landed on Steam with less than a week to go until release. I honestly will be holding out till last minute for a Steam pre-order most likely, even though I do own a few games on Origin already.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 6, 2011)

still dont care, i wont pay my hard earned cash for BF3 unless its on steam had this discussion with Laughingman last night, i would pay $15 more just to have the damn game on Steam, i use 1 platform for ease of use, ive no desire to maintain multiple game accounts, if i own a PS3, i dont need to log into 6 different fucking things to play my games, you just use Playstation network same goes for Xbox live,  Steam fills that need for me on PC, if EA wants to be dicks they can be theyll just lose my money on all future purchases, besides BF3, all there other games i only play single player so ill just find alternatives. not that big a deal.

not to mention in the past EA's online registration for games was so convulted and fucked up among all there games and studios its a giant fucking mess, to the point i need titles transferred along with my veteran status, do to my old email provider shutting down its service but oh wait EA will NOT fix that for me, saying its impossible, etc EA hasnt gotten shit right in years Origin is just a giant fail sauce, we have to have control over this this this and this, well good luck now you have to pay for more servers maintenance, bandwidth etc. good going Ea now you have more responsibilities when you can hardly handle whats on your plate to begin with lolz.

if EA wants my money they should have done something 6 years ago, when steam and ea downloader came out, this shit now is to little to late and they've screwed the pooch to many times for me to give them another chance if i miss out on games because of it no big deal i dont need games to live, if anything if i cant buy there games it just means i can eat at fancy restaurants more often 

i havent bought Ubisoft titles since there DRM switch, and i can easily avoid EA titles that dont show up on steam. All EA is really doing is saving me money in the long run


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 6, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> http://kotaku.com/5828309/you-cant-buy-battlefield-3-on-steam
> 
> You can't buy BF3 on steam...


Your profile pic looks like Vernon Davis. Is it ?


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> But they confirmed that they are ditching Steam, Bad Company 2 just took a while to arrive on their platform, EA is confirming that BF3 won't touch Steam altogether unless Valve meets their terms.
> 
> There's still a chance but it's highly unlikely.



1 in a million.........so you're saying there's a chance.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 7, 2011)

fuck steam, I want the game.

just today i had no internet and could not access any of my steam games.
I couldn't even get into offline mode.

I'm tired of not being able to play my shit offline.
It's not like every game out there is MP only...

I want BF3, that's what the clubhouse is about.
not a steam clubhouse.

I was a BF fan before I was a steam fan.
I'm not saying I like EA, but I do love me some BF.
That's my POV


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> fuck steam, I want the game.
> 
> just today i had no internet and could not access any of my steam games.
> I couldn't even get into offline mode.
> ...



My internet never turns off, and I want BF3 solely for online play, so I could careless about it either way if I don't have internet. No one said this was a Steam clubhouse, but people can post their opinions, much as you have posted yours.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 7, 2011)

He likes to troll me.. that's all.
besides the only game I see him playing on steam is champion online anyway!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> EA has confirmed it will not be showing up on Steam, from EA's official Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it is a stupid move to do such a thing considering how large the platform is among gamers, they're missing out. Also i think the reason why they only moved Crysis 2, Dragon Age II etc is because they were new titles, they just aren't putting any more of their titles on Steam anymore from that point on. And i believe DLC, updates etc was in  fact the reason why they are pulling out.



Fuck Twitter. And Alice came out after both of those games. Its on Steam and there was no problem with it being on there. In fact, I believe it came out later than other retailers as well.

Either way I am getting this game. I want it through Steam, but I will buy it from someone else last minute if I need to.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2011)

If I cant get it from Steam then Ill get it from a brick and mortar store. I refuse to have any of my games tied to yet ANOTHER content delivery system.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 7, 2011)

I probably pick mine at walmart...



boise49ers said:


> Your profile pic looks like Vernon Davis. Is it ?



Nope, his name is Karok...


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 8, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I probably pick mine at walmart...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, his name is Karok...


Being from Cali you have to see the similarities. They could be twins. Doubt he is as ripped as Vernon, but the face looks just like him. I am so ready for football. Oh and BF3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 8, 2011)

gameranx.com - Battlefield 3 point system revealed



Spoiler



The scoring system for DICE's Battlefield 3 has been unveiled. The complete Battlefield 3 points system guide shows how many points players will score for a variety of kills, assists, objectives and more.

The points system for several parts of the Electronic Arts-published shooter are as follows:

Kill points:

Kill enemy: 100 points
Knife kill: 300 points
Comeback kill: 60 points
Headshot bonus: +10 points
Eliminate enemy squad: +10 points
Savior bonus: +20 points
Avenger bonus: +10 points
Destroy vehicle: 200 points
Disable vehicle: 100 points

Assist points:

Kill assist: from 10 to 60 points
Spot assist: 10 points
Squad kill assist: from 10 to 60 points
Squad spot assist: 20 points
Suppressive fire assist: +10 points
Squad spawn on you: +10 points

M-COM objective points:

M-COM arm: 200 points
M-COM disarm: 200 points
M-COM destroy: 200 points
M-COM attack bonus: +20 points
M-COM defend bonus: +20 points

Support:

Revive teammate: 100 points
Squad revive: +20 points
Squad Spawn on you: 10 points
Repair: +20 points
Squad repair: +30 points

Battlefield 3 is currently scheduled for a release on October 25th, 2011 in North American retailers. The game will release in European territories three days later, which is the 28th for those who can't count.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> gameranx.com - Battlefield 3 point system revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a headshot is only worth a 10% bonus and killing an entire enemy squad nets you a +10? If I single handedly kill an entire squad (500 points for the kills), you really think only 10 points is going to make me feel like a badass for doing it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> a headshot is only worth a 10% bonus and killing an entire enemy squad nets you a +10? If I single handedly kill an entire squad (500 points for the kills), you really think only 10 points is going to make me feel like a badass for doing it?



Screw that. 300 points for a knife kill? Thats going to make Reayth and Kurgan ejaculate. Its gonna look like the "Jets" vs the "Sharks" out there.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> a headshot is only worth a 10% bonus and killing an entire enemy squad nets you a +10? If I single handedly kill an entire squad (500 points for the kills), you really think only 10 points is going to make me feel like a badass for doing it?



Hmmm..maybe they meant to say "Eliminate enemy squad *Leader*".


----------



## Frizz (Aug 8, 2011)

hooooold up! I cbf reading through 90 pages of this thread, but 300 points for knifing? I hope that is to compensate for the longer time it takes to knife someone in the game due to realistic animations and I hope players are not invincible during the animation either also there is a chance to be countered which further extends the time you knife someone..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 8, 2011)

random said:


> hooooold up! I cbf reading through 90 pages of this thread, but 300 points for knifing? I hope that is to compensate for the longer time it takes to knife someone in the game due to realistic animations and I hope players are not invincible during the animation either also there is a chance to be countered which further extends the time you knife someone..



They are not invincible. I got shot to death during the animation. You can still "quick knife" but to get the sequences you have to knife like a pro. Quick knife only seems to work for breaking things. I tried to quick knife someone and it did nothing.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Hmmm..maybe they meant to say "Eliminate enemy squad *Leader*".



Perhaps they are trying to minimize the "rambo" mode people may get into trying to kill an entire squad. Perhaps they are trying to emphasize Team work.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 9, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Conquest & Jets at Gamescom



Spoiler



Monday, 8 August, 2011 at 15:38 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
The upcoming German gaming convention, Gamescom is quickly approaching and Battlefield 3 is expected to have a big presence. According to a tweet by DICE's Karl-Magnus Troedsson it looks like we will be seeing some of the first conquest gameplay at Gamescom. There is also a very good chance we will see jets. A video posted by BF-Game.net's Blond3r shows a MiG-21 jet being rolled into the Battlefield 3 booth. Gamescom starts August 17th and runs through the 21st.

YouTube link to video


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 9, 2011)

arstechnica.com - Editorial: What EA will lose if Battlefield 3 remains off Steam



Spoiler



By Ben Kuchera

Plenty of PC gamers sit down each night without knowing what they want to play. Instead, they log into their Steam accounts, see what other people are playing, then jump into a multiplayer game. In many cases, they buy widely played games simply to be part of the community, or based on positive reviews from friends. Steam isn't just a store, it's also a meeting place. EA may have good reasons for keeping _Battlefield 3_ away from Valve's service, but the company is still going to lose out in goodwill—and possibly in sales.

Stardock estimated that Steam held 70 percent of the digital distribution market at the end of 2009, and it's likely that estimate remains accurate; what other services have stepped up to chip away at Steam's dominance? Steam is the market leader when it comes to selling PC games online, and gamers are largely comfortable with the service and with their place in it. While many argue that, like EA's own digital distribution service Origin, Steam started out in rough shape and only improved over time, the fact remains that Origin is fighting a service that is rock-solid right now.

Growing pains are over for Valve, and the company has built an amazing amount of goodwill with PC gamers. The facts of the skirmish between EA and Valve are purely secondary at this point; what matters is that PC gamers have many reasons to trust Valve, and just as many reasons to distrust EA. One of these companies gave indie developers a home to sell their games and find success, while the other placed DRM into our vocabulary during _Spore's_ release.

When gamers think of Valve, they remember the last game they bought at deep discount during one of the platform's many sales. They think of all the friends they have on the platform,  and the games they've been given or have gifted to others. They meet up with people online to play games because they know people will be on Steam when they want to play.

When gamers think of EA, they remember fighting with redemption codes to get their _Dragon Age content_ or having to set up another account to play a game online. They think of DRM. EA can make well-reasoned arguments about why it won't put up with Valve's DLC requirements all day long and it won't matter: the company has not put in the legwork to make friends with the PC gaming community.

This entire debate can be boiled down to the simple fact that people already use Steam, they like Steam, and they resent being forced to set up an account with another service to play a game. This is especially true when it's a brand-new, untested storefront that's being driven by a company that has given PC gamers every reason to be skeptical. It's unclear if _Battlefield 3_ will be enough of a draw to make customers forget that fact.

For many gamers, Steam is PC gaming and, while threats of a boycott often seem hollow, in this case it will be as if the game simply doesn't exist for many Steam users.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> arstechnica.com - Editorial: What EA will lose if Battlefield 3 remains off Steam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I would like this to be true I must call bullshit. People are going to FLOOD Origin just to play BF3 despite all the whining and crying. Does it suck? Sure. But I ain't gonna even pretend Ill not install the bullshit just so I can play BF3.....however I wont buy it FROM Origin. I at least have a choice who I take my rape from. At least with Gamestop I have something to show for the violent anal attack. A nice hard copy of the game. Origin will not get my digital bucks.



GullyFoyle said:


> arstechnica.com - Editorial: What EA will lose if Battlefield 3 remains off Steam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About F#@KING TIME!


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 9, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I still think that they are over-exaggerating when they say that there is no setup/rig that can max it out. Yes the game does look very good and GPU/CPU intensive but still I think GTX 580 SLI and an i7-2600 @ 4.5 can max it out.



You would certainly think so. Man I get tired of getting games I have to keep building around so often. I just got BFBC2 where I can do that with it 
I ain't building another rig for awhile. I have 2 descent ones. Just upping GPU power for the next year.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with MM. The first sentence of that editorial starts off on the wrong foot cause come November I am going to know exactly what I am going to feel like playing when I sit down and it apparently will involve using Origin. Unfortunate, yes. Deal breaker? Not even close. 

I already preordered from Amazon anyway.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 9, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  The Battlefield Team Needs You!



Spoiler



BY: zh1nt0 POSTED : Aug 09, 2011, 01:29PM

The Battlefield team needs you! 14 QA Testers required for 3 months working on BF3 

Although video game testing can be fun and rewarding, it is hard work. We are looking for responsible, dependable candidates who have an eye for detail, great work ethics, excellent verbal and written communications skills, and the ability to work in a team environment. We need people who are able to work a flexible schedule as work days may vary from week to week. There will be overtime opportunities. 

What skills does DICE look for? 

Required Skills: 
- Self starter 
- Good organisational skills 
- Strong verbal and written communication skills 
- Basic to advanced software troubleshooting skills 
- Ability to remain focused until project completion 

Desired skills: 
- Experience and understanding of console or PC game testing 
- Software troubleshooting 

If you are looking for an opportunity to contribute to the Imminant Battlefield 3 and work with one of the best teams in the Gaming world please apply to the position with a latest copy of your cv. This role is onsite in Stockholm due to the short nature of the contract we are only considering candidates who can work onsite and are able to come to work without relocation support. 

We are not considering overseas or remote applications. 

All applicants should email their CV’s too jobs@dice.se


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2011)

meh Stockholm onsite location only


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Fuck Twitter. And Alice came out after both of those games. Its on Steam and there was no problem with it being on there. In fact, I believe it came out later than other retailers as well.
> 
> Either way I am getting this game. I want it through Steam, but I will buy it from someone else last minute if I need to.



There are multiple reports of EA confirming it's not coming to Steam, sorry. EA speaking with Kotaku:


			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> "Battlefield 3 will not be available on Steam as the service restricts our ability to directly support players," an EA spokesperson told Kotaku. "The service limits our ability to deliver patches and downloadable content directly to players.



http://kotaku.com/5828309/you-cant-buy-battlefield-3-on-steam

As i said, it's still possible, but not likely unless Valve caves in at the last moment. And that is a good point about Alice, forgot that series existed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> You would certainly think so. Man I get tired of getting games I have to keep building around so often. I just got BFBC2 where I can do that with it
> I ain't building another rig for awhile. I have 2 descent ones. Just upping GPU power for the next year.



BC2 came out 1.5 years ago though. Usual rule I go by to play maxed out (or close), is at least a new videocard a year, and a new CPU every other. That is if you are buying the good stuff when you do buy.



CDdude55 said:


> As i said, it's still possible, but not likely unless Valve caves in at the last moment. And that is a good point about Alice, forgot that series existed.



Wouldn't expect it, there is no reason for them too. Maybe if this was just about BF3, then they would. But EA wants to deliver the patches to games on Steam, which means most likely every single EA game to release from here on out will expect the same. Which yes people will move to Origin to buy these triple A titles like SW:TOR and BF3 that are coming out right now (thats why they chose now to pull this). But maintaining their stance means no games coming to Steam ever, and when Steam sells 70% of PC games, it's a pretty stupid move.

**EDIT**
Perfect example is, I just bought the Indie Bundle #2, and the swaying decision was the fact that it had keys on Steam. I didn't really want to remember that site. A long time ago I won a free copy of Trine from someone on here at some random site (I don't even remember where now). I redeemed it, played it a bit, but I have since forgotten the site as it had nothing else I wanted. Using 2 or 3 popular methods isn't bad, but it just gets to be a lot to remember.

When the games are new, those that are going to buy are going to buy. But once they are older, people are not going to pick up Origin just to get them, I know a ton of people who just got BC2 when it last went on sale. And thats where it's going to hit EA. Most of my over 200 Steam games were bought on sales, and a lot of EA titles are in there.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 at GamesCom (europe)*

http://www.neoseeker.com/news/17069-real-world-jet-spotted-at-battlefield-3-gamescom-booth/


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://www.neoseeker.com/news/17069-real-world-jet-spotted-at-battlefield-3-gamescom-booth/



I merged your thread with this one even though I'm sure this information has already been posted here. Please use the search function before creating threads, especially with popular subjects as there will most likely be already a thread on the topic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope they have better jets then that in the game. As my friend said "I wanna fly a muthafucin Raptor!".


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 9, 2011)

A Fishbed? 
Is DICE going to release BF3 or BF:V again? 
Anyway, I'm eagerly waiting for some jet gameplay footage.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone in the Seattle area?

Battlefield 3 at PAX Prime, August 26 - 28, Seattle, WA



Spoiler



*Experience Everything. Sacrifice Nothing. Play Fully Loaded.* 
Get yourself “Fully Loaded” to experience this year’s hottest games on the PC! 
Visit us in the PC Freeplay Area on Level 6 at PAX Prime to experience the unreleased, highly-anticipated game, *Battlefield 3, the way it’s meant to be played: On “Fully Loaded” PCs featuring two NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580s in SLI*, provided by Maingear.

Enter the daily 12v12 single player tournament to win some great prizes – a grand prize winner will be selected each day. These Fully Loaded systems are also available every day for free play so you can polish your tactics. Visit the PC Freeplay Area on Level 6 for details.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> (...)*Battlefield 3, the way it’s meant to be played: On “Fully Loaded” PCs featuring two NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580s in SLI*(...)


Well...I guess I'm out then...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Well...I guess I'm out then...



lol same here, it's just marketing garbage though.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Still, it makes me wonder if two GTX580s are needed for playable framerates for 1920x1080 and upwards.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know what performance requirements were like for the alpha compared to the retail release, but if they're at all similar, you definitely won't need two 580's to max it out.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Still, it makes me wonder if two GTX580s are needed for playable framerates for 1920x1080 and upwards.



That would be insane, i would demand an immediate patch to optimize the engine.



DanishDevil said:


> I don't know what performance requirements were like for the alpha compared to the retail release, but if they're at all similar, you definitely won't need two 580's to max it out.



Good to hear.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> That would be insane, i would demand an immediate patch to optimize the engine.


I know, me too. But see it this way, that would drive the PC gaming forward in terms of graphic quality and hardware requirements.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I know, me too. But see it this way, that would drive the PC gaming forward in terms of graphic quality and hardware requirements.



That's a good point. On one hand i want to be able to run the game without a hitch, but on the other hand i want it to really utilize everything my system has to offer.

Kind of tough to have games swing both ways i guess, but i hope they do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't know what performance requirements were like for the alpha compared to the retail release, but if they're at all similar, you definitely won't need two 580's to max it out.



You do realize that was a tiny map with only 32 players right? Granted it was an Alpha but I am willing to bet once you see 64 players on maps BIGGER then BF2 a 580 will be needed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 9, 2011)

If a 580 is needed they just alienated a ton of gamers.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2011)

A 580 may be needed for a 64-player map at 2560x1600 w/ all details and aftereffects cranked, but I don't think it's going to be needed to play at 1080P with medium to high details in any aspect of the game. Besides, the Frostbite engine has always been and still is CPU intensive. I think the average gamer is going to max out their CPU before their GPU.

With my GTX 570 and i5 2500K both at stock, I experienced no hiccups in the alpha. Battlefield has always been nicely optimized too.

Don't read into the event, guys. Did you not notice "the way it's meant to be played," one of nVidia's slogans? It's obviously being funded in part by them to not only showcase the game, but do some marketing for nVidia.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If a 580 is needed they just alienated a ton of gamers.



Yeah needing a 580 to MAX out a game should be a good thing. Its not a minimum after all. 

You people bitch if its a port and cry if you need top tier hardware. Stop being coochies.

Embrace the high end.....EMBRACE IT!



DanishDevil said:


> A 580 may be needed for a 64-player map at 2560x1600 w/ all details and aftereffects cranked, but I don't think it's going to be needed to play at 1080P with medium to high details in any aspect of the game. Besides, the Frostbite engine has always been and still is CPU intensive. I think the average gamer is going to max out their CPU before their GPU.
> 
> With my GTX 570 and i5 2500K both at stock, I experienced no hiccups in the alpha. Battlefield has always been nicely optimized too.
> 
> Don't read into the event, guys. Did you not notice "the way it's meant to be played," one of nVidia's slogans? It's obviously being funded in part by them to not only showcase the game, but do some marketing for nVidia.



It was also running low res. textures.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah needing a 580 to MAX out a game should be a good thing. Its not a minimum after all.
> 
> You people bitch if its a port and cry if you need top tier hardware. Stop being coochies.
> 
> Embrace the high end.....EMBRACE IT!.



If everybody had high end money to spend on high end hardware i'd say the same, but since a large chunk of us don't. We want a game that's optimized and can run decently at max at 1080p without having to drop $500 on a GPU.

Most of us are ''budget enthusiasts'', and not ''i can afford 3 GTX 580's'' enthusiasts.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah needing a 580 to MAX out a game should be a good thing. Its not a minimum after all.
> 
> You people bitch if its a port and cry if you need top tier hardware. Stop being coochies.
> 
> ...



I think that a 580 to max 1080p and an SLI/Xfire setup for higher resolutions is where they should aim. (and I would love to see "quad core processor at 4.0 Ghz or higher" somewhere on the sheet)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> If everybody had high end money to spend on high end hardware i'd say the same, but since a large chunk of us don't. We want a game that's optimized and can run decently at max at 1080p without having to drop $500 on a GPU.
> 
> Most of us are ''budget enthusiasts'', and not ''i can afford 3 GTX 580's'' enthusiasts.



Then you should buy a console.



Black Haru said:


> I think that a 580 to max 1080p and an SLI/Xfire setup for higher resolutions is where they should aim. (and I would love to see "quad core processor at 4.0 Ghz or higher" somewhere on the sheet)



I think a 580 in SLI at normal resolution is where they should aim. I want graphics that makes my eyes bleed!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I think that a 580 to max 1080p and an SLI/Xfire setup for higher resolutions is where they should aim. (and I would love to see "quad core processor at 4.0 Ghz or higher" somewhere on the sheet)



I disagree, i think at 2560x1600 and above should require a GTX 580 and above. 1080p is a very standard resolution for gamers, hence such a requirement wouldn't be plausible.

At 1080p we should be able to max it out with at least a 6950 for it to be reasonable.

But that's going by my own scale of what's reasonable.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then you should buy a console.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 580 in SLI at normal resolution is where they should aim. I want graphics that makes my eyes bleed!



I think that's pushing it a bit far; mostly because I am afraid of what the CPU heavy frostbite engine would require to keep it from bottle necking.





CDdude55 said:


> I disagree, i think at 2560x1600 and above should require a GTX 580 and above. 1080p is a very standard resolution for gamers, hence such a requirement wouldn't be plausible.
> 
> At 1080p we should be able to max it out with at least a 6950 for it to be reasonable.
> 
> But that's going by my own scale of what's reasonable.



the market needs something to push it. I want frostbite to drive people (and manufacturers) to want/need new hardware.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 10, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> A 580 may be needed for a 64-player map at 2560x1600 w/ all details and aftereffects cranked, but I don't think it's going to be needed to play at 1080P with medium to high details in any aspect of the game. Besides, the Frostbite engine has always been and still is CPU intensive. I think the average gamer is going to max out their CPU before their GPU.
> 
> With my GTX 570 and i5 2500K both at stock, I experienced no hiccups in the alpha. Battlefield has always been nicely optimized too.
> 
> Don't read into the event, guys. Did you not notice "the way it's meant to be played," one of nVidia's slogans? It's obviously being funded in part by them to not only showcase the game, but do some marketing for nVidia.



Bingo.  The linked article is on NVidia.com.  Also, the GDC Fault Line demos ran on a *single* 580, and looked much better than the alpha.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats not pushing the envelope far enough. Thats hardly above a crappy port. I want higher then Crysis.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then you should buy a console.



Well i do own a Console, but that's irrelevant. I don't understand why you're so adamant in making people drop $500 and above on a GPU to max games out. Yes we want PC games to stress our hardware, but within reason. You're overgeneralizing computer enthusiasts, by making the assumption that everybody is on the same level hardware wise, so developers don't have to take into account those who have decent machines but not the best.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Well i do own a Console, but that's irrelevant. I don't understand why you're so adamant in making people drop $500 and above on a GPU to max games out. Yes we want PC games to stress our hardware, but within reason. You're overgeneralizing computer enthusiasts, by making the assumption that everybody is on the same level hardware wise, so developers don't have to take into account those who have decent machines but not the best.



Didn't say it couldn't scale like Crysis. But I don't want it to be maxed out on an abacus ether. You wanna max it out? I wanna have to drop 500 bucks.......and be worth it.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Well i do own a Console, but that's irrelevant. I don't understand why you're so adamant in making people drop $500 and above on a GPU to max games out. Yes we want PC games to stress our hardware, but within reason. You're overgeneralizing computer enthusiasts, by making the assumption that everybody is on the same level hardware wise, so developers don't have to take into account those who have decent machines but not the best.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Didn't say it couldn't scale like Crysis. But I don't want it to be maxed out on an abacus ether. You wanna max it out? I wanna have to drop 500 bucks.......and be worth it.



exactly. if software manufacturers can't be bothered to make $500 dollar hardware worth it, then hardware manufacturers will stop making it; then they get to charge $500 for lesser hardware in order to increase profit margins. 

we are not saying that lesser rigs will not be able to lay it at medium to high settings; just not MAX settings.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Didn't say it couldn't scale like Crysis. But I don't want it to be maxed out on an abacus ether. You wanna max it out? I wanna have to drop 500 bucks.......and be worth it.



If the engine is capable of scaling on a variety of systems with decent enough settings, then that is more then reasonable. I agree that that if BF3 can be maxed out on something like a 8800GT, then that's an issue. But we don't want a Crysis, Crysis was so heavy that i remember people with 8800 Ultras complaining it didn't run well, Crysis scaled horribly to a point where it took a few years for hardware to catch up to it instead of the other way around and that's what im mainly scared of if they create a game that either needs high end to look pretty or you might as well just buy the Console version.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> we are not saying that lesser rigs will not be able to lay it at medium to high settings; just not MAX settings.



That's reasonable. I was actually combining the two terms ''Max'' and ''High'' settings, and thinking you wanted that to be inaccessible to those without a $500 GPU.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I disagree, i think at 2560x1600 and above should require a GTX 580 and above. 1080p is a very standard resolution for gamers, hence such a requirement wouldn't be plausible.
> 
> At 1080p we should be able to max it out with at least a 6950 for it to be reasonable.
> 
> But that's going by my own scale of what's reasonable.



I'll go with that too, as that is what card I'll probably get next unless they drop the 6970 to the $300 range by then. I'm probably gonna see how it does at 1080p with the 6870 first and adjust from there.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 10, 2011)

Classic Amiga/PC management sim Theme Park and Call of Duty rival Battlefield 3 heading to iOS



Spoiler



Sugar and spice
Product: Theme Park | Publisher: EA Mobile | Genre: Simulation

by Will Wilson

Two giants of EA gaming past and present will be heading to iOS later this year, the company has told Pocket Gamer - the classic Amiga / PC / console management title Theme Park and the next portable iteration of DICE’s Battlefield series.

Not too many details have been revealed about the contents of this mobile version of Battlefield 3 just yet, but given the previous release (Battlefield Bad Company 2) was set alongside the events of the home console version, we expect the action in this title to follow a similar path - setting the game in an earthquake-hit Iraq, rather than with Sweetwater and co.

But despite our love for shooting terrorists in the face (virtually, I mean), it’s the appearance of Theme Park that has the office running around like lunatics, eating chips with unhealthy levels of salt, and making motions to shake each other’s hand in a dark room before suddenly pulling away at the last minute.

They’re from the game, in case you were wondering / worried.

Running theme

One of Bullfrog’s finest creations, Theme Park tasks you with running various amusement parks across the world. You'll have to pull in punters with fun and exciting rides, make sure they’re kept happy with a decent level of staff, and extract as much cash from their sweaty palms as you can.

It’s widely regarded as one of the best management games ever made, thanks to its cheery disposition and engaging gameplay, so we’re very much looking forward to seeing it on iOS.

Both games are likely to be demonstrated next week at Gamescom, so we’ll have more concrete information for you then


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 10, 2011)

This game will not push hardware as much as EA things. The industry people don't know crap about current tech. hardware is still far ahead of the curve related to the software which is still trying to keep up.  The only reason this game will be CPU taxing is because they are going to use old coding techniques that do not take full advantage of new instruction sets or properly optimized DX11 features.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 10, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Bingo.  The linked article is on NVidia.com.  Also, the GDC Fault Line demos ran on a *single* 580, and looked much better than the alpha.



That was also Single Player which requires less juice since you don't have to continually load characters from other people, and we have no way of knowing what Resolution it was on.  Multiplayer with 64-people on a huge map, will be *a lot *more taxing to a system than a Single Player mission.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 10, 2011)

xenocide said:


> That was also Single Player which requires less juice since you don't have to continually load characters from other people, and we have no way of knowing what Resolution it was on.  Multiplayer with 64-people on a huge map, will be *a lot *more taxing to a system than a Single Player mission.



Not really, the engine is the engine. Its either computing and displaying AI or dispaying humans


----------



## caleb (Aug 10, 2011)

Everybody will play medium/low on multi anyway, not cause of FPS but to see better.
I couldn't see anybody with high settings in BF2. 
But the first few weeks with high might be cool with the destruction stuff.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

caleb said:


> Everybody will play medium/low on multi anyway, not cause of FPS but to see better.
> I couldn't see anybody with high settings in BF2.
> But the first few weeks with high might be cool with the destruction stuff.



I don't need low settings to be good, thats for chumps. Played every FPS I have ever owned maxed out, or as high as I could and I will continue to do so.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 10, 2011)

Agreed! built rig for all the eye candy and the gameplay!


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you guys think I will be alright with 8 GB of RAM, overclocked 2600K, and SLI GTX570s?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 10, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Agreed! built rig for all the eye candy and the gameplay!



Yeah though the way he plays would be cheaper. I have never tried it though. Like I said in a previous post I'm about through upgrading for awhile except for maybe one more GPU upgrade if I need it for BF3. Man I read the review for that Powercolor 6870 x2. I'd love to spend the extra $150 and get that instead of the 6970. Probably won't happen though. Be lucky to get the 6970.Time to start pumping money back into my Jeep. Getting close to paying off the Federal Trustee after 5 years of a Chapter 13 and I will be able to afford Rock Crawling again.



helloWorld said:


> Do you guys think I will be alright with 8 GB of RAM, overclocked 2600K, and SLI GTX570s?



Funny guy ! As long as you aren't looking for world domination you'll be fine.


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 10, 2011)

I wasnt trying to be funny. I was just wondering if I was wasting money for stuff that wouldnt be able to play BF3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

You should be fine, you got a killer setup, and if not, drop down the AA. But at 1920x1080, you should be sitting pretty nicely.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 10, 2011)

If he can't max the game out in multiplayer, something is wrong with the game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If he can't max the game out in multiplayer, something is wrong with the game.



Or something very, VERY right.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm yes it's all relative lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If he can't max the game out in multiplayer, something is wrong with the game.



That would be terrible, if 2x GTX 570's in SLI can't max the game out, then it's time to patch the game engine up a bit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> That would be terrible, if 2x GTX 570's in SLI can't max the game out, then it's time to patch the game engine up a bit.



Bull shit. I want a game no hardware today can MAX out. Not because of bad coding but because its that epic of eye candy.


Anyway according to DICE they said no hardware today can max out BF3. If thats true I don't know.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bull shit. I want a game no hardware today can MAX out. Not because of bad coding but because its that epic of eye candy.
> 
> 
> Anyway according to DICE they said no hardware today can max out BF3. If thats true I don't know.



As long as i can play it with most things high or even medium with at least 2xAA (and still have it look great) then im good.

If no hardware is capable of maxing the game out meaning AA/AF all the way up, bloom, DX11(if it even has DX11, which if i recall it does) etc. Then i can deal with that and is more then reasonable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> As long as i can play it with most things high or even medium with at least 2xAA (and still have it look great) then im good.
> 
> If no hardware is capable of maxing the game out meaning AA/AF all the way up, bloom, DX11(if it even has DX11, which if i recall it does) etc. Then i can deal with that and is more then reasonable.



The engine is wonderful on medium settings. It blows away most games at that. Having everything balls deep at DX11 making it unplayable today is a good thing. That means it will push GPU and game makers to better themselves.

No one said its the minimum. They already said if you can MAX OUT BC2 then you should be ok on medium settings in BF3. I think thats a fair estimate given its estimated size don't you?

I mean the maps they said are going to be BIGGER THEN BF2! I know you remember how big those were right? Well think about them looking like the Frostbyte 2 engine? Its insane!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The engine is wonderful on medium settings. It blows away most games at that. Having everything balls deep at DX11 making it unplayable today is a good thing. That means it will push GPU and game makers to better themselves.
> 
> No one said its the minimum. They already said if you can MAX OUT BC2 then you should be ok on medium settings in BF3. I think thats a fair estimate given its estimated size don't you?
> 
> I mean the maps they said are going to be BIGGER THEN BF2! I know you remember how big those were right? Well think about them looking like the Frostbyte 2 engine? Its insane!



Good points, i agree.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2011)

it better come to steam.... so i can max this bitch and as i rage and shoot ppl with my shotgun of doom...


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 10, 2011)

When is kepler supposed to be unvailed again? 
So, BF3 becomes available in September, GTX6xx, HD7xxx and SB-E in December-January and Ivy in March (if all goes well). Yeah, BF3 can afford to be bottlenecked by current hardware, new hardware is on the way.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2011)

the new GPUs from Nvidia and AMD are delayed till sprin 2012, so theres awhile yet before they get released if i remember right its due to foundry issues again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> the new GPUs from Nvidia and AMD are delayed till sprin 2012, so theres awhile yet before they get released if i remember right its due to foundry issues again.



Tis true. But Nvidia will have a refresh before then. You know the whole 575, 585 kinda thing?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2011)

who cares? new sandybridge rig will be complete and ill just overvolt my 6970s and push them to 1000 core, bring the CPU up to 4.5-5ghz and call it a day lol, nvidia can do all the refreshes they want, as far as i see  400>500 was a refresh a 585 would be a third refresh and kinda fail lol a gtx 580 to 585 would be a 5-7% improvement, oh wait a 580 overclocked does that and then some lolz,

who cares untill the REAL 600 and 7000 series arrive ill push my current hardware to do what must be done... but in order to do that Steam must come through for me, and reward me with a BF3 experience.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> who cares? new sandybridge rig will be complete and ill just overvolt my 6970s and push them to 1000 core, bring the CPU up to 4.5-5ghz and call it a day lol, nvidia can do all the refreshes they want, as far as i see  400>500 was a refresh a 585 would be a third refresh and kinda fail lol a gtx 580 to 585 would be a 5-7% improvement, oh wait a 580 overclocked does that and then some lolz,
> 
> who cares untill the REAL 600 and 7000 series arrive ill push my current hardware to do what must be done... but in order to do that Steam must come through for me, and reward me with a BF3 experience.



Oh I agree man. Im just saying I bet there will be a refresh this year for Nvidia thats all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2011)

oh im sure  just as AMD would do a refresh to counter it haha

6860 6880 6960 6980 LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

If AMD did that refresh though it would be a step backwards. Only time I have ever seen them do a "refresh" was 2900's to 3800's, and 5800's to 6800's.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2011)

well not so much a refesh more like 4890 vs 4870 situation is what we would see.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess that was a refresh as well, but it didn't carry the nameplate of a generation jump. That was also an upgrade, a pretty good one. They have ran out of digits for this generations though, unless they jump backwards or use 5's, which I doubt they will use 5's.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2011)

thats just it as i pointed out they do indeed have numbers left

6860 same as the 4860 

6880

6960
6980  lol theres still room for AMD to go MWUAHAHAHA we will counter you Nvidia GTX 575 with are 6980 BWUAHAHAHAHAHA, then 2 months later both companies release the 600 series and 7000 series and everyone that bought the refresh looks like a twat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

60's would make no sense, upgraded 6950, but still slower than 6970, usually just revamp top card, though I forgot 6980 could be in the cards. I personally still prefer the x2 naming scheme, they said it was confusing, what is so confusing about 4870x2, if I was running 2x 4870's, I would use 2x at front, x2 at end meant single card, so simple.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2011)

meh eitherway dosent matter i want BF3 on steam so i can rape the Frostbite engine with my awesome hardware leetness.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like Battlefield 3 Presentations happen early at GamesCon.



Spoiler


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 10, 2011)

justpushstart.com -Battlefield 3: Unraveling the Mystery Surrounding the Recon Class



Spoiler



Wed, Aug 10, 2011

Battlefield 3′s release date is nearing fast and although we’ve been given copious amounts of information regarding numerous aspects of the game, there is one area of the game that we’re still mostly in the dark about — the Recon class.
Here’s what we know so far about Battlefield 3′s classes:
The Assault class has the ability to use a grenade launcher as well as taking over Support’s old role as Medic by using the defibrillators. Making sure to complete the exchange of duties, the Support class has access to the ammo kit, which makes sense given that I’m sure this class will need a constant supply of ammunition to continue suppressing enemies (another new mechanic). In addition, they’ll also have access to a bipod for their LMG to aid in accurate shooting. Due to their heavy weapon handling skills, it is also said that this class may wield assault rifles with several attachments such as the flashlight. Engineers have seen the least variation since they have retained their usual equipment which includes the following: RPG-7/AT4, tank mines, and the repair tool.
Now let’s focus on the mysterious Recon class. Let’s start with what has been revealed so far. Recon will have access to C4 once again. This compact explosive has proved useful in setting up intricate traps, bringing down structures, and taking out armored vehicles. Binoculars are expected to make a return (in some form) as well allowing snipers the ability to call in artillery on their enemies. Finally, the Recon class will be sharing a piece of equipment with the Support class. You may be thinking, “But snipers are precise one-shot-one-kill soldiers while LMG experts pepper their targets in fully automatic fire.” The answer should be obvious, however. Snipers can outfit their weapon with a bipod. This is a great addition that is sure to compliment the prone stance as well as eliminating the return of scope sway (don’t forget about the scope glint though!).

DICE has gone on the record as saying that the Recon class will be more of a “team player” this time around. How exactly are they going to go about achieving a more integrated sniper role? Well, I’ve put together a short list of possible uses the class can bring to the table. I’ll begin with the more obvious uses of a sniper’s talents.
1. Claymores: Claymore would be a useful tool for any sniper. Just to cover my bases, the inclusion of claymores AND C4 isn’t redundant. C4 have several uses as stated above, but they tend to be used offensively since they are usually placed on occupied buildings or vehicles. Claymores are more of a defensive weapon since they can be set up to protect yourself. If someone is sneaking up behind a sniper, chances are the unaware shooter won’t know that they need to set off their C4 to kill the approaching enemy. Claymores provide that added protection since they’ll be watching your back for you (in a way). Also, in terms of team play, claymores would be useful in protecting bases in Rush mode by setting them up in doorways and other major access points. In a game revolving around tactics and strategy, giving players the option between an offensive and defensive explosive is a good idea.
**This may have been confirmed through data files located in the Alpha build**
2. Spotting Scope: I know this isn’t anything new for this class, but its return hasn’t been confirmed or denied yet. A spotting scope is definitely a useful gadget for the entire team. Marking targets (without spamming your Select button) is advantageous to the team as they can follow and eliminate the enemies leaving the sniper’s effective kill area or ones that the sniper has unfortunately missed after taking a shot. Recent Alpha build information has revealed a weapon attachment that may very well take on this role, but I’ll get to that later.
3. Laser-Designated Strike: With Battlefield 3 seeing the return of jets, this gadget could help tie the new aircraft into team-based gameplay fairly easily. Picture using the binoculars to designate a target for a friendly in a jet. Then, when they fly by, they can drop down some explosive ordinance with precision. Without a designated target, jet users will be left to estimate the impact point of their explosives and this would leave them as somewhat lone wolves. By adding a laser-designator to the Recon class, DICE would be tying the jets directly into the team.

You may still be wondering about that side note I left on the Claymores section. Let’s address that now along with other rumors that have made their way out through Alpha testing.
Recent internet buzz has revealed some interesting information regarding further class alterations. If people who claim to be “in-the-know” are to be believed, then the Recon class may not be getting the C4 after all. Instead, it is said that C4 will be the Support’s responsibility and Recon will be left with Claymores to defend themselves. To some, and myself, this seems more fitting for each role.
Concerning the Spotting Scope, a weapon attachment has popped up in the Alpha build files labeled “Target Pointer.” Immediately, I was hoping that this would be a range finder. That would bring more depth to Recon as they looked at the target distance in meters and raised the scope to the appropriate notch on their crosshairs. Unfortunately, that seems unlikely and this attachment is most likely to be used in a similar fashion to Bad Company 2′s Spotting Scope.
The files also reveal Recon’s gadget named “Radio Beacon.” With binoculars no where in sight in the files, a radio beacon could be the replacement for the binoculars packing the artillery strike. Instead, recent forum chatter seems to state that the radio beacon will call in a mortar strike.
Lastly, a tripod is said to be another add-on for snipers to provide more stability and precision than the aforementioned bipod. While I agree that variety is the spice of life, I do not believe this would be too meaningful of an addition. Simply putting in a bipod is a smart move. I don’t think Recon should have to worry about upgrading to reduce sway and recoil. The class should instead be given a more meaningful gadget instead of the 2.0 version of an existing one.

That’s all we know (or think we know) for now regarding Battlefield 3′s Recon class. With the next beta well on its way, it seems we will be hearing more about this class and, hopefully, get to try sniping out ourselves in the coming month.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 11, 2011)

Official BF3 Screenshot site.

You've seen them before.  It's still amazing to zoom in fully and see the detail.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 11, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battleblog #6:  Building the Game From the Gun Out



Spoiler



by HBrun
Posted Aug 11, 2011, 12:0AM






_Every Battlefield game is built from the gun out.  If persistance is what keeps you coming back for more, the gunplay is the essential foundation that the entire game hinges on.  Read on for Senior Designer Alan Kertz' thought on what makes shooting in Battlefield 3 unique._

Tweaking, testing, and re-tweaking the weapons in Battlefield 3 is the short description of a normal work day for Senior Designer Alan Kertz at this stage in the production.  Now that we are well into August, Alan's work has long since gone from overarching shooter vision to detailed fine-tuning.  Walk down to his desk at any given day and you are likely going to find him poring over notes or some onscreen graphs, deep in discussion with his designer colleagues:

Is the exit smoke from this RPG large enough?  Is the precision increase when adding a heavy barrel to this rifle noticeable enough in semi-burst fire mode?  How does the addition of a foregrip to this rifle affect the stability when firing in fully automatic mode?

-- Authenticity is really important when you’re doing a modern day game like Battlefield 3. We know our players look critically at the guns in our games, so we brought in experts like Andy McNab. Our military advisors not only help us get it right, they help us understand why it’s right."

Compared to Battlefield 2 and Battlefield Bad Company 2, there is a larger focus in Battlefield 3 on authenticity and real life handling.  This comes down to details like reloads, mobility, bullet trajectories, and even how the caliber and the barrel length of a gun determines muzzle velocity and energy.  For Alan, this approach clearly leads tio better gameplay.

-- With authenticity as a base, you get a natural balance because all real life guns are based on trade-offs. It really pulls out the personality of each weapon system to use the authentic stats and features. Each army selects a different weapon, for a different reason, and we pass those selections on to our players."

*Varied weapons for all play styles*
The arsenals of U.S. Marine Corps and the Russian Army are both featured prominently in the game, since those are the sides you play in both single and multiplayer. Building from that base, we selected a number of additional weapons that are returning classics, competing designs, and alternate combat roles. Each weapon choice means it gives the player an additional tactical choice: Get in close with a carbine, PDW, or shotgun. Hit from long range with a sniper rifle. Engage tanks with an RPG. Or lay down suppressive fire with a light machinegun.


We’re not just giving you weapon A or B, take it or leave it, though. Each main weapon will be heavily customizable to suit different roles. The majority of weapons in Battlefield 3 can be tailored by the player to fit anything from close quarter to long range combat, or something in between. But we’ll save that for a later Battleblog post, when we will go deep into weapons customization.

*Stay tuned for Battlefield 3 Battleblog #7 soon*


----------



## Abe504 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well its been confirmed now

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-required-to-play-battlefield-3/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 12, 2011)

No real surprise there, I'm assuming all of their games will be like that from now on to draw attraction to Origin.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 12, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> Well its been confirmed now
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-required-to-play-battlefield-3/



That is nothing new. Origin is their connection server. You have to log into your EA account to play EA games. The EA account which is now called your Origin Account. Plus your buddy list and the news feed in the game has already been show to be information pulled from Origin.

Also they are completely wrong about memory use. Hard to trust people who don't do their research.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 12, 2011)

twitter.com/pragmatize:  "@zh1nt0 Will the other preorder exclusives be available at a later date to everyone? The dogtags and outfits I'm referring to."

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "@pragmatize Not confirmed yet, but the PWP pack is available after 30 days "


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here...
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/report/other/mosin.pdf



I cleaned it....not that there was anything to clean really. The rifle was designed to be cleaned very rarely. It is a Tula Arsenal  Hex 1891/30.  Here it is in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j3hzpizLaA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 12, 2011)

So it turns out I didn't pre-order already. Who's got the best bonuses?


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is nothing new. Origin is their connection server. You have to log into your EA account to play EA games. The EA account which is now called your Origin Account. Plus your buddy list and the news feed in the game has already been show to be information pulled from Origin.
> 
> Also they are completely wrong about memory use. Hard to trust people who don't do their research.



The different is that you need to download and install the Origin client.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> The different is that you need to download and install the Origin client.



I been figuring that was going to be required this entire time anyways. Forces people to have it, then those people might browse games. Service is much like Steam and Steam requires it for their games, just playing follow the leader.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not against having Origin, but if Steam and EA get along later, then I will use only Steam, cause that is the only way I buy my games unless I wanted a limited edition copy.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I been figuring that was going to be required this entire time anyways. Forces people to have it, then those people might browse games. Service is much like Steam and Steam requires it for their games, just playing follow the leader.



Imagine 3 or 4 years in the future... where every publishers have their own "client", and every games will be required to install those clients to play..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2011)

yea ive made that point on a few other forums, once every Publisher has a client i will quit playing PC games, at that point the amount of time i have to spend dealing with all those clients will mean ill just hang it up,


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2011)

I already pre-ordered, and The Gun Club just sent me a *25% off coupon code*, almost a f*cking week later. If anyone's interested (must be an active forum member with let's say 1000 posts, and active in this thread in some way), let me know. Expires in 5 days, so may as well save somebody else some money!


----------



## Altered (Aug 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I already pre-ordered, and The Gun Club just sent me a *25% off coupon code*, almost a f*cking week later. If anyone's interested (must be an active forum member with let's say 1000 posts, and active in this thread in some way), let me know. Expires in 5 days, so may as well save somebody else some money!



Total Posts: 637 and only _read_ this thread = I flunk 

Thats a great deal though and very generous DanishDevil. A great TPU member. 

Note- If you for some crazy reason cant find a taker I'm looking to buy BF3 any day.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2011)

i would use it... i really really would if it was on steam... god damn you EA your totally dicking me over here


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm I joined Gun Club recently...just have a welcome email. I'd probably want that though I assume it's an Origin copy?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2011)

It's only usable on Origin. Crazy, YGPM


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2011)

its alright check and see if anyone else would want it Danish Devil, im still hoping for a Steam release even if its impossible ill still wait till the last minute, so someone else take this code  so i dont have to be a hypocrite.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2011)

Still up for grabs guys. I'd like it to go to one of the regulars who's going to be playing with us on Erocker's TS, but most of us may have already pre-ordered.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Got no money


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Still up for grabs guys. I'd like it to go to one of the regulars who's going to be playing with us on Erocker's TS, but most of us may have already pre-ordered.



Damnit!  I'm hoping like crazy that there will be no need for TS in BF3 because the voip will work like it did in BF2 and you can actually talk to whomever is in your squad, regardless of cliques.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm I joined Gun Club recently...just have a welcome email. I'd probably want that though I assume it's an Origin copy?



check your welcome email, mine had the same code.



DanishDevil said:


> Still up for grabs guys. I'd like it to go to one of the regulars who's going to be playing with us on Erocker's TS, but most of us may have already pre-ordered.



I would take it, but as said, I have a code too.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Got no money



Shit Bro as little as I see you on TS or gaming lately I thought you were gettin Rich !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Got no money


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 13, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Shit Bro as little as I see you on TS or gaming lately I thought you were gettin Rich !



I am on TS like every day. I say off when I a testing stuff because I don't want anything else running when I am doing tests.

And I have almost 100 hours in games for the last 2 weeks. I am just not on Bad Company 2 that much any more.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah i dont think I will be able to scrape the dough together to buy it on release =( and my job starts after september ='(


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 13, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - New Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Trailer & Co-op Footage Coming Tuesday



Spoiler



Friday, 12 August, 2011 at 23:48 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

*EuroGamer.cz* reports that the Gamescom EA press conference this coming Tuesday (7am PDT) will have a new Battlefield 3 multiplayer trailer and co-op footage.

    [Translated] When I spoke this afternoon with EA for the finalization of the plan at meetings Gamescomu were very secretive about the content of their presentations. And seeing the evening news arrived from the headquarters of EA, which brings this information directly, and calls for publication to attract readers to monitor the EA press conference. He reported there are several new games, but they remain a secret, so that Syndicate far we have confirmed.

    From Battlefield 3 we will see brand new co-operative footage and new multiplayer trailer.

*EuroGamer.cz* (Translated)

We have also heard rumors of the following being show at Gamescom:

    * (PC) 64 player conquest (confirmed) on a large map full of vehicles including jets
    * (PC) Team deathmatch 4v4 on a forest map
    * Co-op on Playstation 3 via Playstation Network


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Still up for grabs guys. I'd like it to go to one of the regulars who's going to be playing with us on Erocker's TS, but most of us may have already pre-ordered.



Can I have please?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Still up for grabs guys. I'd like it to go to one of the regulars who's going to be playing with us on Erocker's TS, but most of us may have already pre-ordered.



I'll take it!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah give it to one of those other guys if you haven't already I'm still not sure what I'm gonna do. May want boxed copy too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to announce guys, it looks like the code is tied to my account  If you guys want one, register for the EA Gun Club and wait for the welcome email.


----------



## Altered (Aug 13, 2011)

I just signed up at The Gun Club. They just sent me a Welcome letter. I didnt see any 25% off anything.  Was it in the *Welcome* letter or a following one?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2011)

After googling, some people are saying that the whole 25% off thing ended July 31st, which is stupid since I was sent a code. I would hop on EA chat again, but I spent 2 hours waiting last time.

..........................

OK, EA is majorly shitting the bed here.

I tried the code on my account. It gives no error message but no discount for BF3 preorders, and nothing for Crysis 2 either. It's like they refuse to give the discount to anything priced over $30.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2011)

really like anyone here REALLY thought EA was awesome, we already know they suck lol always nice to have a reminder of how bad tho.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

After 45 minutes on hold, I got some information.

I was charged the full $59.99 immediately as a "hold" that should drop off my CC within 5-7 business days (it's been 6 already). 

The EA Gun Club codes have a known issue with not working with Battlefield 3 pre-orders. For my trouble, the rep offered to cancel my order and give me 20% off a new pre-order. He said I would have to contact the EA Gun Club separately if I wanted that code to work. That's not worth $3, so I'm going with his offer. 

They're helpful once you can actually get on chat with them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2011)

so whats that mean for Kurgan? since the code didnt work for him


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

SOL I guess man. He said the codes are bugged. He could try to contact the EA Gun Club and see if they will get the code to work for him. The representative I talked to said he couldn't do anything about it from his end.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2011)

well kurgans part of the gun club and they never sent him a code to begin with he kinda got the raw end on this one.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 14, 2011)

DeltaGamer - Battlefield 3 Expectations and Opinions Roundup



Spoiler



By Sam van Zoest | August 13, 2011 | Features

With the release date of Battlefield 3 closing in, now seems like a good time to sit down for a moment with some of the most notable and respected people within the Battlefield scene to highlight their views on the hottest topics regarding this game. We gathered people from all around the globe, including fans, site admins, Battlefield veterans, developers and even a marketing analyst to ask them about their expectations, concerns, opinions and views on the upcoming game, as well as the impending war with BF‘s main competitor, Call of Duty.

*Daniel Matros*

Daniel “zh1nt0″ Matros is the Global Battlefield Community Manager at DICE.

“The development is going very well and the mood in the office is very positive and confident. This is by far, our biggest project ever and with this game, we are innovating the FPS scene in every aspect. All thanks to the talented developers and amazing ideas being pitched around the Studio.”

“For those who played the Alpha Trial, they did notice some things that really makes this an amazing game. The physical feeling of the game as well as through the gun experience and the Frostbite 2 engine are some of my favorites. I could say that some parts of the game will be more successfull than others depending on taste and what I prioritize in a game but then again, I just love the idea behind Battlefield 3. I love the way we´re heading with our design and gameplay choices.”

“I´m very sure people will receive this very well! They´ve been waiting for this game for 6 years and this is the game everyone has been wanting to make as well.”

*Scott Dupler*

Scott Dupler runs Planet Battlefield, one of the oldest and most respected BF fansites around. His interest in the Battlefield franchise began with the release of BF2, and from that moment he began playing classic Battlefield games like BF1942 as well.

“I don’t really have any concerns about Battlefield 3 at this point, but there is still a lot we haven’t seen. I have faith in DICE and believe they can pull off a great game. I know a lot of the community likes to dwell on little issues here and there, but you have to look at the game as a whole. Play the game, then decide if something is really needed.”

“What I really miss are those large scale battles from Battlefield 2 with 64 players duking it out on a huge map, jets and helicopters overhead and squads pushing up all over the map. The Battlefield 2 demo on Gulf of Oman comes to mind and how much fun that was. I hope Battlefield 3 can bring that back and judging by what we’ve seen so far it has a very good chance.”

“It’s going to be interesting to see what happens in this FPS war between Battlefield and Call of Duty, but I think Battlefield 3 will pull a good amount of CoD fans over to our side. To be honest, I saw MW3 at E3 and it really didn’t look like anything new, although maybe I’m a bit biases.”

*Michael Pachter*

Michael Pachter is a high-profile gaming research analyst, working for Wedbush Securities. That basically means he is responsible for predicting how much a game is going to sell, informing investors, and a lot more.

“I think the Battlefield/Call of Duty war is a bunch of hype by EA to drive interest in their game. There is no question that BF3 will be a great game, and no question that it will sell millions of units, but that doesn’t necessarily mean that it will take market share from CoD. The FPS category generates around $4 – 5 billion in sales each year, and CoD does around $1 billion, so BF3 can do quite well without causing CoD sales to decline.”

“Battlefield won’t defeat Call of Duty. The former will probably sell 8 million, and could sell 12 million if it is game of the year. The latter will probably sell 20 million, and could sell 16 million if it gets horrible ratings.”

“Only a few will swap from CoD to BF3. Most CoD players will buy the next one for two reasons: 1) they love the Modern Warfare brand; and 2) their friends are all on CoD multiplayer. That makes switching very difficult. If CoD gets bad reviews, it’s possible that more will switch; if it gets great reviews, it’s likely that very few will switch.”

*Karl Magnus Troedsson*

Karl Magnus Troedsson is the General Manager at DICE. He is a passionate gamer with a thing for motorcycles.

“The team is currently hard at work with polishing all the different pieces of Battlefield 3. It’s busy days for sure! Battlefield 3 is the biggest and most ambitious thing we’ve ever set out to do so naturally there’s a lot of work to be done.”

“Battlefield 3 will innovate on several different levels. Our new game engine called Frostbite 2 enables us to do so many things to improve visuals, animations and lighting etc. But innovation also comes in the form of game design which has evolved over time compared to other Battlefield games. Examples such as bringing back the 64 player maps on PC, having jets in the game, the whole new persistence system and the introduction of the social connectivity with Battlelog will all help us building the best Battlefield game we’ve ever created. We’re also adding fundamental parts such as Team Deathmatch and co-op in order to deepen the experience for more gamers.”

“It’s always hard to foresee what media and gamers out there will think and say about your precious game that everyone worked so hard on. We’re staying close in contact with the community to get feedback though and our confidence is pretty high. We believe we have a great game, a game that we want to play ourselves, and really hope that many others will enjoy it as well.”

“At DICE we’re really focused on shipping the best game we can make. The public slugging between the franchises is not something we spend much time considering. But it will be an interesting autumn for sure!”

*Erik Zuuring*

Erik “Stadler” Zuuring is the admin of one of the most popular Battlefield sites around, BATTLEFIELDO. He considers himself a long time Battlefield veteran, as he has been with the series all the way from Codename Eagle.

“Personally, I am looking forward to seeing what competitive support DICE gives Battlefield 3. BF2 had a great competitive scene and it would be great to see that come back this fall but in a much more exciting way. I know there is speculation to what support for eSports there will be, but I hope that it is a priority. In my personal opinion, there are two key things that will keep on FPS Community going. That being modding support and/or competitive features. Major League Gaming is at its peak right now with titles such as Starcraft II. If Battlefield 3 provides the support, I have no doubt in my mind that it could easily become the crown of the competitive scene for first person shooters.”

“From what has been shown so far on Battlefield 3, it’s obvious that DICE have been pouring a lot of love into this title. Without breaking my NDA, from my experience playing the game so far, I was blown away. The videos, articles, and screenshots do not do this game justice compared to the physical gameplay. There is nothing to compare it with.”

“And regarding that CoD/BF war: it’s all smoke and mirrors in my opinion. The two games are unique in their own way. Call of Duty is for your quick fix when Battlefield is all about scale battles. The reason why I keep on coming back to Battlefield is how each gameplay experience can be something unique. From inside a packed transport helicopter to rolling in columns of armor support, it’s all there in the sandbox. It’s up to the players to decide what to do with the tools available.”

*Chris Anderson*

Chris Anderson, also known as redd_dragons, is the admin of the Battlefield community site Don’t Revie Me Bro. He started playing Bad Company 1 on PS3, and later on he branched out to Bad Company 2, 1943 and BF2.

“My biggest concern with BF3 right now is the lack of killcam. When I played it at E3 that was notability lacking. I sincerely hope this will put it in the final release. For it to be a flop it would have to have a broken spawn system and major bugs lasting for weeks after release.”

“My expectations for Battlefield 3 is for it to be a legitimate contender to the Call of Duty series. Meaning that it will have a similar player base and similar sales.”

“My opinion on the BF/CoD war is that it’s all marketing talk. DICE doesn’t care about the “war”, they just want to make the best game possible. I think the marketers make it a bigger deal than it is.”

*-Vp-*

Dominic, also known as -Vp- used to be a community moderator on the Battlefield Heroes forum, but now he prefers to be “just a fan stalking the developers at DICE on Twitter”. He started playing BF1942 when he was a kid and instantly fell in love with it. Later on, he played a lot of BF2, BF2142, BFH and last but not least Bad Company 2.

“I expect Battlefield 3 to be not just be a great game but something that will shape and set the bar for future FPS titles. So many things start popping in my mind when I’m asked why it’s going to be awesome. The large scale battles we loved from the previous Battlefield series are coming back and with such a beautifully crafted engine, I can’t wait!”

“I do not actually believe that the game will be a flop even if the developers suddenly changed all soldiers into dinosaurs. DICE is known to make great multiplayer games and I believe they will not do something too drastic that will damage their very supporting fan base.”

----------

I would like to thank all the people listed above for their time to share their opinions and expectations. And now it’s your turn guys! What are your expectations, wishes and opinions regarding Battlefield 3?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, sorry for leading everybody on with the code. Unfortunately, they're bugged for BF3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well kurgans part of the gun club and they never sent him a code to begin with he kinda got the raw end on this one.



Always get the raw end of the stick for being the first in the door, think I was a Gun Club member in like Jan of this year, was in the first week it came out.



DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, sorry for leading everybody on with the code. Unfortunately, they're bugged for BF3.



No problem, offering the code to others was a nice gesture anyways.


----------



## Altered (Aug 14, 2011)

I got the generic Welcome email.  All the images have been removed based on your screenshot DanishDevil.  

Anyway thank for the tip wasnt your fault they dropped the ball. 

Just wonderin I hope since they screwed the BF3 coupon up you dont think they use the same people to make the game. Na surely not...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

My buddy that preordered about a week ago just got an email offering a code for one of the three games offered to Alpha testers as well, so it looks like they might be giving away a game as well for preorders. The choices were between Medal of Honor (yeah, right), Mass Effect 2 (my recommendation), and Dead Space 2 (also good).


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 14, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Sorry to announce guys, it looks like the code is tied to my account  If you guys want one, register for the EA Gun Club and wait for the welcome email.



darn and i was like OMGHAIJSIAJSIAJS 20% the whole day.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

It was actually 25%


----------



## Altered (Aug 14, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> darn and i was like OMGHAIJSIAJSIAJS 20% the whole day.



Dont feel bad I was as well. I just told some of my clan about it and they were joining the gun club today while I told them.  

Its all good some things were just not meant to be.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 14, 2011)

lol wth, I signed up with the gunclub when the shit came out.
I haven't gotten jack$#17.

glad I still have my $30off coupon for EA not releasing BF1943 on pc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> lol wth, I signed up with the gunclub when the shit came out.
> I haven't gotten jack$#17.
> 
> glad I still have my $30off coupon for EA not releasing BF1943 on pc.



I did as well, and whats this $30 coupon?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 14, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My buddy that preordered about a week ago just got an email offering a code for one of the three games offered to Alpha testers as well, so it looks like they might be giving away a game as well for preorders. The choices were between Medal of Honor (yeah, right), Mass Effect 2 (my recommendation), and Dead Space 2 (also good).


Who did he order through, Orgin ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 15, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battlefield 3 Ready to Rock Gamescom



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED : Aug 15, 2011, 12:00AM 






_As Producer Patrick Liu puts the final touches to the setup in one of our booths, we are counting down the hours to a great week of gaming._

Stay tuned for all the latest Battlefield 3 news from GamesCom.

Battlefield 3 is live at the GamesCom show in Cologne, and we're here to follow the success of GDC with the Fault Line mission and E3 this July, when we let gamers experience first-hand the ever-changing multiplayer map Operation Métro.

Tomorrow (August 16), we kickstart one of the largest game shows in the world with an action-packed EA press conference that is sure to please any fans of Battlefield. After that, five glorious days of gaming ensue. Starting Wednesday at 09:00AM, the floodgates open and our fans will be able to play Battlefield 3 in one of the largest setups we have ever taken to the road.

Be sure to check back here on the Battlefield blog for daily updates, photos, video summaries of the bustle from the show floor, and more. And for the very latest in everything Battlefield, remember to follow us on Twitter and Facebook.

Game on!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL, so true...



Spoiler











twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Many of your community questions will be answered during my livestream with @gustavhalling"

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "Will give out the link later but the time is from the 18th to the 20th of june 11:40 - 12:10."


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 15, 2011)

^ Care to explain this?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 15, 2011)

Commorose was the pop-up system from earlier Battlefield games that fans want back in BF3:






Many fans want this over the Q spam that is currently implemented.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess I really didn't understand the connection with the EA UK forums specifically?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 15, 2011)

They are having a giant event there, if I'm not mistaken. Gamescom, maybe, although I thought that was is Cologne, Germany.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I guess I really didn't understand the connection with the EA UK forums specifically?



Here is the main EA UK forums thread on commo rose:  A letter to DICE : Commo-rose IS a game-defining feature

Currently 2682 posts.  They are very passionate about this subject there.  If there is no commo rose, they will riot and burn the place down


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2011)

Livestream QnA 18th - 20th of August!



			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> You´re welome to join me and Gustav Halling on a livestream at 11:40 from the 18th to the 20th of August live from Gamescom!
> 
> ...





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> Will post linkz0r l8tr





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> Not dodging questions. Will do my best to answer them





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> The persian empire was huge and introduced a lot of innovation into the world. See any paralells here
> 
> _"Originally Posted by XslaneyX
> +1
> ...





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> No ducking questions.
> 
> No PSD´s since we´re not giving them out.
> 
> Gamescom IS a community event.





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> And, if anyone from the forums makes it to gamescom, drop by the community lounge. You´re all invited


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Here is the main EA UK forums thread on commo rose:  A letter to DICE : Commo-rose IS a game-defining feature
> 
> Currently 2682 posts.  They are very passionate about this subject there.  If there is no commo rose, they will riot and burn the place down



Just like the CoD boycott over a much better feature (dedicated servers). Honestly, the commorose is clunky, and people don't even pay attention when you are next to them spamming Q and your guy is yelling "GIVE ME SOME AMMO" right in their face.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2011)

Where to see GamesCom events on the web:

A webcast and replay of EA’s Press Briefing at gamescom will be available for all viewers at http://live-event.ea.com/gamescom/ or http://www.livestream.com/ea
or at IGN.com or battlefieldo.com

Read the EA press release.

It says there is "A dedicated 64-person multiplayer area with the most authentic modern shooter experience of the year."   Rush mode is limited to 32 players...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2011)

Coop Confirmed at GamesCom..

Yfrog


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 16, 2011)

The rose is clunky and slow and will get you killed a lot. I prefer the "q" spam by far. I hope that still works, but the popup menu is just for none object based commands like "I need backup" or "Need Mortar strike on that target."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

They should keep Q as the quick call and use T for the commo rose. Just my opinion


----------



## PhysXerror (Aug 16, 2011)

The map showed at Gamescom looks bloody huge! and it had JETS!!!! I was pumped for BF3 before, but now... I'm fuckin ecstatic!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The rose is clunky and slow and will get you killed a lot. I prefer the "q" spam by far. I hope that still works, but the popup menu is just for none object based commands like "I need backup" or "Need Mortar strike on that target."



Even backup, people go where they go despite calls (thats if they even notice the calls). But the mortar strike wouldn't be a bad one. Otherwise I really can't see any other good use for it, except earning me some sweet dogtags stabbing noobs in the back trying to call something in.


----------



## Hysteria (Aug 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/NDDfPxF3EFE?hd=1

HD version of Caspian Border map, with jets,choppers,tanks,apc,jeeps,infantry etc



Ramp it up to 1080p and full-screen it.


----------



## PhysXerror (Aug 16, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> http://youtu.be/NDDfPxF3EFE?hd=1
> Ramp it up to 1080p and full-screen it.



Then watch it again and again and again!!


----------



## Hysteria (Aug 16, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Then watch it again and again and again!!



I have about 6 times now.

Really is looking amazing.


----------



## PhysXerror (Aug 16, 2011)

What was up with the RC bomb robot? lol. Could be an interesting way to disarm mines/explosives maybe?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> http://youtu.be/NDDfPxF3EFE?hd=1
> 
> HD version of Caspian Border map, with jets,choppers,tanks,apc,jeeps,infantry etc
> 
> ...



Looks so awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The rose is clunky and slow and will get you killed a lot. I prefer the "q" spam by far. I hope that still works, but the popup menu is just for none object based commands like "I need backup" or "Need Mortar strike on that target."



I agree. I liked the ability to say different things but not when it takes up half the screen.


----------



## Hysteria (Aug 16, 2011)

Commo Rose has been confirmed!

From Twitter:



> L_Twin (KM Troedsson)
> Oh BTW, like I just confirmed in my first interview: There will be a commo rose on PC in #BF3 but it's not in the build shown at #GamesCom.



It's not fake & it's on his Twitter feed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Any mention of Joystick support for the aircraft controls?  I might be using a 360 controller for that if it is the case.


----------



## Hysteria (Aug 16, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Any mention of Joystick support for the aircraft controls?  I might be using a 360 controller for that if it is the case.



Nothing as yet confirmed but I suspect it will be in.

BC2 had joystick control for the choppers so I presume BF3 will, hopefully at a better rate of support.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> http://youtu.be/NDDfPxF3EFE?hd=1
> 
> HD version of Caspian Border map, with jets,choppers,tanks,apc,jeeps,infantry etc
> 
> ...



the jets look really nice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> http://youtu.be/NDDfPxF3EFE?hd=1
> 
> HD version of Caspian Border map, with jets,choppers,tanks,apc,jeeps,infantry etc
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The jets are smooth as butter and have the style of some the best flight simulation games out their.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

Man the jets move SLOW. But thats ok. WE GOT FAST MOVERS!


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn it's still 2 months away!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Has this been posted yet?  The coop?

http://kotaku.com/5831319/want-to-see-some-battlefield-3-co+op-3-2-1-shoot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man the jets move SLOW. But thats ok. WE GOT FAST MOVERS!



Well the move at what you really need them too in this game cause if they moved as fast as BF2 then you would never kill them unless they have the heat seeking rockets like on BF2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well the move at what you really need them too in this game cause if they moved as fast as BF2 then you would never kill them unless they have the heat seeking rockets like on BF2



Which they should. Because at that speed they are almost at stall.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

I rewatched the video and they are moving quite fast. I would like to see some footage of someone shooting a RPG-7 at one. That would be funny. I have a feeling that this game is going to spawn ALL types of crazy stunts like in BF2


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man the jets move SLOW. But thats ok. WE GOT FAST MOVERS!



If jets moved at full speed, they would be useless in the maps cause they would be in and out of the combat zone in less than a second.  Think about it, let's assume they are moving at stall speed, which we will say is roughly 150 mph (I based this off of an F16 stall speed that I googled and click on the first link that looked good, so complain).  This could be way off, but whatever.  That means they move a 220 feet per second.  You would be unable to effectively engage anyone at that speed for a sufficient duration of time.  For fun's sake they had to slow them down.  

inb4 mailman flew jets back in Vietnam or something

Also, add me to the Clubhouse member list.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If jets moved at full speed, they would be useless in the maps cause they would be in and out of the combat zone in less than a second.  Think about it, let's assume they are moving at stall speed, which we will say is roughly 150 mph (I based this off of an F16 stall speed that I googled and click on the first link that looked good, so complain).  This could be way off, but whatever.  That means they move a 220 feet per second.  You would be unable to effectively engage anyone at that speed for a sufficient duration of time.  For fun's sake they had to slow them down.
> 
> inb4 mailman flew jets back in Vietnam or something
> 
> Also, add me to the Clubhouse member list.



LOL Speaking of Vietnam.... i smell BF3 Vietnam add on as well


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Speaking of Vietnam.... i smell BF3 Vietnam add on as well



More like BF2143 add-on.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Fact Sheet Confirms Weapons, Vehicles, 9 MP Maps 



Spoiler





















I like that the soldier specializations have Squad options, like Squad Sprint Boost, and Squad Flak vests...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2011)

Recording of the press conference, DICE only, shows the playing of co-op.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I really hope you are right!



As of today they've stated that command rose is now in.  Although it won't be available in GamesCon.   Like I said back then the EA forums does have some pull with EA.  EA does listen to feedback.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Recording of the press conference, DICE only, shows the playing of co-op.



Too many g@ys working in DICE (including the sound producer) ? and yeah, what's up with that "1....2...3...shoot" crap, they sounded like 5 years old kids who never played video games before 

EDIT: man, now that I think about it, I miss the BF2 main theme soundtrack, this Terminator rip-off tempo is annoying.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Fact Sheet Confirms Weapons, Vehicles, 9 MP Maps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no images on my screen under "spoiler"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

I see them fine.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Which they should. Because at that speed they are almost at stall.



wow, i did not know you flew jets in Nam. Was it fun? I wish i could but I wear glasses. They said that I have to have 20/20


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> wow, i did not know you flew jets in Nam. Was it fun? I wish i could but I wear glasses. They said that I have to have 20/20



Flew in Vietnam ?!.........how old is MailMan ????? 80 ????


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

I dont think mailman flew jets in vietnam... (I could be wrong) He would atleast be in his 60-70's to have accomplished that.


----------



## whitrzac (Aug 16, 2011)

wow.... the maps are still small as crap... the jets were flying at 300ish something-something and there was a tank shooting at them... complete BS...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Flew in Vietnam ?!.........how old is MailMan ????? 80 ????





brandonwh64 said:


> I dont think mailman flew jets in vietnam... (I could be wrong) He would atleast be in his 60-70's to have accomplished that.



lol

He's only in his early 30's i believe from what he has said in the past, so he couldn't have served in Vietnam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

lol I'm 33. 

I studied aerospace engineering before I dived into the lucrative world of the fine arts.

Also why in the hell did you think I was in nam?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2011)

To be honest, the best way to have cohesive teamplay is through voice communications, plus some sort of marking system. I think snipers should be able to use binoculars (which have distance ratings) and hit Q to designate a location, so that voice comms can be combined with a solid target on the map.

Sorry, the comment's a bit late. Watching all the posted videos now


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol I'm 33.
> 
> I studied aerospace engineering before I dived into the lucrative world of the fine arts.
> 
> Also why in the hell did you think I was in nam?



They started speculating that you flew jets in the war because you criticized the jets in game apparently. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol I'm 33.
> 
> I studied aerospace engineering before I dived into the lucrative world of the fine arts.
> 
> *Also why in the hell did you think I was in nam?*



Im guessing the deep raspy voice didn't help LOL


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im guessing the deep raspy voice didn't help LOL



PVT Caboose


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

killer_rubber_ducky said:


> pvt caboose



wut?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> PVT Caboose



Thats your first problem. Listening to Caboose.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Did anyone not get the joke? They didn't literally think you flew jets in Nam. They figured you would be like "Back in my day, when your buddy had his guts blown you, you jammed them back in and continued your journey. Back in my day we flew jets upside down and backwards in our sleep without any pilot assists." More like speaking as a fake war vet, or talking like a war vet from your gaming experience rather than real life experience.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2011)

One thing I can see is that we have a dog tag specialization for "40mm master." I bet every COD convert rushes for that first thing :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> One thing I can see is that we have a dog tag specialization for "40mm master." I bet every COD convert rushes for that first thing :shadedshu



Where did you see that? And did you see any others, didn't think we would unlock dogtag skins. figured we would just get them all off the bat.


----------



## lemode (Aug 16, 2011)

Now I’ve reconsidered after seeing the conquest vid. Jets, choppers, tanks, infantry! Oh my!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Where did you see that? And did you see any others, didn't think we would unlock dogtag skins. figured we would just get them all off the bat.



http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=165281


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

lemode said:


> Now I’ve reconsidered after seeing the conquest vid. Jets, choppers, tanks, infantry! Oh my!



DAMNIT soviet!! BUY THE FRICKEN GAME!! you know you will binge on it hardcore!!

I miss playing BFBC2 with you


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If jets moved at full speed, they would be useless in the maps cause they would be in and out of the combat zone in less than a second.  Think about it, let's assume they are moving at stall speed, which we will say is roughly 150 mph (I based this off of an F16 stall speed that I googled and click on the first link that looked good, so complain).  This could be way off, but whatever.  That means they move a 220 feet per second.  You would be unable to effectively engage anyone at that speed for a sufficient duration of time.  For fun's sake they had to slow them down.
> 
> inb4 mailman flew jets back in Vietnam or something
> 
> Also, add me to the Clubhouse member list.



Bullshit. BF2 jets moved faster.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bullshit. BF2 jets moved faster.



They did and they were hard as hell to kill if you did not have heat seeking rockets stations.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> They did and they were hard as hell to kill if you did not have heat seeking rockets stations.



Ok? And? BRING EM BACK!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bullshit. BF2 jets moved faster.



I have not played BF2 in a long while, but I remember they moved pretty darn fast.  Not sure if BF3 is going to have faster or slower jets.

EDIT:  Also, tons of people don't know what "inb4" means so they got confused, and also, I hope EVERYONE knew I was joking.


----------



## lemode (Aug 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> DAMNIT soviet!! BUY THE FRICKEN GAME!! you know you will binge on it hardcore!!
> 
> I miss playing BFBC2 with you



haha you and Kurgan both have the same view point.

I will pre order BF3 once I find out that SW:TOR isn’t going to be released a week later (should know in Spetember).

I should anyway and just play it casually with mah TPU fam (I’m just sure I won’t play much once SW:TOR comes out).

EDIT* anyone planning on renting server space this time around? it was nice playing with TPUers at launch.


----------



## newbsandwich (Aug 16, 2011)

Video looks awesome, really enjoyed seeing the dog fighting and seeing that you can look around while flying.  

Didn't know if anybody else noticed but I also thought it was cool to see that you actually grab the dog tags off the person you just stabbed during the animation.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh man that looks so sweet. Stoked for coop too.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Caspian Border Trailer Screencaps



Spoiler



Tuesday, 16 August, 2011 at 12:41 PST | ^Scott^
We couldn't resist not taking some screencaps from the Caspian Border trailer that was released today. The trailer has some amazing shots of the map and of course jet gameplay we have all been waiting for. You'll notice in the first screencap and also ~30 seconds into the trailer you can see a soldier being stabbed and dog tags being ripped from his neck. Here's 30 1080p screencaps:



gaminglives.com - Exclusive interview with Karl Magnus Troedsson on Battlefield 3  Confirms 6 co-op maps, discusses Squad leader functions, audibly confirms Commorose, etc.



Spoiler



Tuesday, August 16th, 2011
by Lee
Directly after today’s EA pre-Gamescom Press Conference, the EA UK community team got an exclusive chance to sit down with Karl Magnus Troedsson from DICE and talk about the newly announced co-op mode for Battlefield 3, how the command rose is making a very late addition to the PC version of the game and how to powerslide a Humvee.

Tom and Rich from Newbreview.com, along with our very own Staff Writer, Adam, recorded this exclusive interview that you can stream or download below. Be sure to check the EA UK Gamescom page later tonight for the full transcript along with impressions of the EA Conference and the games on show.

Stream directly from the embedded player above (can't copy Flash audio link), or download by right clicking here and saving the file.

Keep an eye on EA’s Gamescom news feed and right here on GamingLives for more details on Battlefield 3 and all of EA’s Gamescom news.



Battlefield 3 Caspian Border Trailer 1080p, 60fps mirror from @FilePlanet


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=165281



Ah I didn't look at all of the pages, interesting, 350 customization, wonder how many are actually unlockable.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 17, 2011)

lemode said:


> haha you and Kurgan both have the same view point.
> 
> I will pre order BF3 once I find out that SW:TOR isn’t going to be released a week later (should know in Spetember).
> 
> ...



I haven't heard anything, but I bet there will be at least one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

does the co-op in BF3 have split-screen on any platforms?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> does the co-op in BF3 have split-screen on any platforms?



Doubt thats known at this time, but I would assume so on console, but BF3 console makes me a sad panda, just the wrong platform for something this epic.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

I am going to buy 2 copies. I think it will be alright with 24 players. so limited edition is all you can buy? EA isn't launching with a collectors edition?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

PWNED: GamesCom EA Press Conference plus Exclusive Battlefield 3 Interview

Battlefield 3: Co-op Demo Better quality than the last link I posted.  Supposedly, this demo was on the PS3.

Seven new in-game screenshots added to official screen-shot page.  I think I see my new desktop pic in there...


----------



## Jegergrim (Aug 17, 2011)

Pre-ordered 4 copies for me and my friends ! Olee


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I am going to buy 2 copies. I think it will be alright with 24 players. so limited edition is all you can buy? EA isn't launching with a collectors edition?



Problem with 24, is I doubt maps will be any smaller than PC, plus they are designed to allow Jets some flying room. A 24 player server is just going to be a Sniper fest. If console does allow split screen (I would assume so), whats the reason in buying 2 copies? I say buy 2 for PC and give the other to whoever you want to co-op with, then just the rest of us from TPU for some games.



Jegergrim said:


> Pre-ordered 4 copies for me and my friends ! Olee



Can I be your friend?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Can I be your friend?



Same here. lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

some of my friends and family don't have a high end PC like me and I like to collect.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> some of my friends and family don't have a *high end PC like me* and I like to collect.



This is one of the cross platform titles that is actually pushing the PC side of things, looks amazing. Most cross platform titles lack so many things. With even just a good PC the choice seems clear (join us!).


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know many people that even have a desktop PC anymore.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats your first problem. Listening to Caboose.



joke dude joke


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know many people that even have a desktop PC anymore.



Every last person on TPU? Get your rig runnin right and join us on TS.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Gamescom Day 0 News Roundup + Dev Tweets 



Spoiler



Tuesday, 16 August, 2011 at 20:00 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
It's been a busy day for Battlefield 3 news and the Gamescom floor hasn't even officially opened yet. Tomorrow (Wednesday), Gamescom is open only to trade visitors and media. The floor is set to open in about 4 hours from now at 9am CEST (12am PT / 3am ET). Thursday through Sunday is open to everyone. 

We've been tweeting news as we find it, but in case you aren't on twitter links to all the stories can be found below. Additionally, we have compiled a list of some notable tweets from some of the DICE devs. 

Alan 'Demize99' Kertz 
Battlefield 3 Senior Gameplay Designer

Snipers can climb tower in Caspian Border
Xbox 360 version of Battlefield 3 not forgotten
Jets slightly faster than BF2
2 versions of conquest. Conq & conq 64
Jets confirmed also on console
MP fact sheet legitimate
9 map count does not include DLC

Karl Magnus 'L_Twin' Troedsson 
DICE General Manager

Squad members can spawn on any squad member
Caspian Border "far from small"
No split screen co-op
Conquest 64 shown in trailer

More News: 

Battlefield.com Gamescom Site
HD co-op demo (from press briefing)
Pictures of BF3 booth @ Gamescom
Audio interview w/ KM Troedsson (6 co-op maps confirmed)
Caspian Border Trailer 1080p 60fps Download
Real EOD robot (like the one in the trailer)
EOD robot - WALL-E gif (made by Highlaw)
Animated gifs: Set #1 + this


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Jets slightly faster than BF2, after the previous discussion, I feel that will start a debate. And 2 versions on Conqest, Lame Mode and Real Conquest?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow...I think I wet myself after that Caspian video...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Jets slightly faster than BF2, after the previous discussion, I feel that will start a debate. And 2 versions on Conqest, Lame Mode and Real Conquest?



Can you explain the difference between the two modes?  

Also, we won't know how fast the jets are until we fly them (in game).  But they seem fast.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can you explain the difference between the two modes?



Well if they are referring to one as "Conquest" and the other as "Conquest 64", me thinks that them mentioning the size in one of them means the previous one is 24 (like consoles) or 32. But 24 would make more sense as it would give them a better idea of what to balance and the difference between the platforms if they had servers of the same size.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know many people that even have a desktop PC anymore.


All of us


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

I meant in person. most people I know are content with a notebook.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The rose is clunky and slow and will get you killed a lot. I prefer the "q" spam by far. I hope that still works, but the popup menu is just for none object based commands like "I need backup" or "Need Mortar strike on that target."





1Kurgan1 said:


> (...) Honestly, the commorose is clunky, and people don't even pay attention when you are next to them spamming Q and your guy is yelling "GIVE ME SOME AMMO" right in their face.





brandonwh64 said:


> They should keep Q as the quick call and use T for the commo rose. Just my opinion


Maybe it's just me, but I prefer the radio on the F keys. Just like in BF1942 and in BF:V. Never got used to the whole Q radio menu in BF2. By the time I stopped playing BF1942, I was lightning fast with the radio commands. Besides, with the radio commands on the F keys, and as a combination of F keys, those with programmable keyboards have their lives simplified. Just program a key to do the combo.


Hysteria said:


> http://youtu.be/NDDfPxF3EFE?hd=1
> 
> HD version of Caspian Border map, with jets,choppers,tanks,apc,jeeps,infantry etc
> 
> ...


I accidentally the whole room.
Brb, pre-ordering.


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Any mention of Joystick support for the aircraft controls?  I might be using a 360 controller for that if it is the case.


Same here, but with a regular gamepad.


brandonwh64 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The jets are smooth as butter and have the style of some the best flight simulation games out their.


Such as? HAWX and Ace combat aren't real flight simulators. They're arcadish. I think it looks like those two.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Man the jets move SLOW. But thats ok. WE GOT FAST MOVERS!


I can't tell the speed, but I noticed a lot of level flying.


brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Speaking of Vietnam.... i smell BF3 Vietnam add on as well


I would rather have a BF:V w/Frostbyte 2 as a stand-alone game, rather then a DLC.


The Witcher said:


> More like BF2143 add-on.


Yeah, I think that is what is going to happen.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Bullshit. BF2 jets moved faster.


They did move fast, no idea if faster.


brandonwh64 said:


> They did and they were hard as hell to kill if you did not have heat seeking rockets stations.


I managed to kill them fine with the gun...  It could take some time, but I usually killed them.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok? And? BRING EM BACK!


Agreed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok after watching the video a second time, things I noticed.

There is a guy with a SCAR-L with a Optical Sight and a front grip. So that is one new piece for it. I also noticed at least 3 different styles of 4x scopes. I am not sure if they are different based on the gun, if we can choice the style of crosshairs, or are there just more than 1 4x scope. On that note I want to see the 4x scope from single player that can be slide to the side so you can use the iron sight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Such as? HAWX and Ace combat aren't real flight simulators. They're arcadish. I think it looks like those two.



Hell no, I mean like flight games such as ones below

http://www.proflightsimulator.com/
http://www.flightsim.com/
http://www.microsoft.com/games/fsinsider/



_JP_ said:


> I managed to kill them fine with the gun...  It could take some time, but I usually killed them.



I had a hell of a time killing jets with the SRAW!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I am going to buy 2 copies. I think it will be alright with 24 players. so limited edition is all you can buy? EA isn't launching with a collectors edition?



Promise to honestly tell us how crappy the console version is relatively speaking? 

You're probably the only person I know of who will play both extensively.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

d0n7bl1nk Battlefield 3: Caspian Border Trailer Analysis

==================================================

Tweet snippet:



> James2464 James Ballantyne
> @Demize99 I thought BF3 was going to show maps the size of El Alamein in 1942, is that not the case?
> 
> Demize99 Alan Kertz
> @James2464 That's how big Caspian Border is...



==================================================

Random tweet off the internets claiming to be playing Caspian Border at GamesCom, take with a grain of salt...



> 3D spotting now vehicle only, infrantry map-spot instead.



==================================================


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> does the co-op in BF3 have split-screen on any platforms?



Here, Troedsson says co-op requires two seperate machines connected over the internet.  But, does not require a server.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

I will buy it on PC and if a collectors edition is released on console I will pick it up.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 17, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> http://youtu.be/NDDfPxF3EFE?hd=1
> 
> HD version of Caspian Border map, with jets,choppers,tanks,apc,jeeps,infantry etc
> 
> ...










 <--- putting myself in a coma right now hopefully it'll be out by the time I wake up.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 17, 2011)

YaY, can't wait.
I miss the good old BC2 days.
I still hear Easy Rhino's laugh in my head.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Keep your hopes up...



Keep hope alive...

So now who thinks we get Caspian Border vs Operation Metro as the beta map?

Would they dare run the 64 player on PC Beta, and have consoles run the 24 player version?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell no, I mean like flight games such as ones below
> 
> http://www.proflightsimulator.com/
> http://www.flightsim.com/
> http://www.microsoft.com/games/fsinsider/



WEAK.


Try http://www.flightgear.org/


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell no, I mean like flight games such as ones below
> 
> http://www.proflightsimulator.com/
> http://www.flightsim.com/
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 17, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Keep hope alive...
> 
> So now who thinks we get Caspian Border vs Operation Metro as the beta map?
> 
> Would they dare run the 64 player on PC Beta, and have consoles run the 24 player version?



Man I hope so...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

Battlefield Boot Camp #3:  A Classy Environment

Battlefield 3: Caspian Border | Trailer Analysis - good if you want to see slo-mo...

Battlefield 3 Caspian Border Trailer Analysis HD 1080p

Battlefield 3 wins Best of Show honors at GamesCom - I guess only the media gets to vote?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if the steel battalion controller would work in BF3.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaiHZcr1BJ0


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I wonder if the steel battalion controller would work in BF3..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaiHZcr1BJ0



You know I almost bought that one day. Had my credit card out and everything.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok after watching the video a second time, things I noticed.
> 
> There is a guy with a SCAR-L with a Optical Sight and a front grip. So that is one new piece for it. I also noticed at least 3 different styles of 4x scopes. I am not sure if they are different based on the gun, if we can choice the style of crosshairs, or are there just more than 1 4x scope. On that note I want to see the 4x scope from single player that can be slide to the side so you can use the iron sight.



that's a scar-H. much more better.


----------



## raptori (Aug 17, 2011)

I think they screwed the choppers controlling and made like BC2 not like BF2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> WEAK.
> 
> 
> Try http://www.flightgear.org/





_JP_ said:


> brandonwh64 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell no, I mean like flight games such as ones below
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

Newell: We have to convince EA to come back



Spoiler



Today at 4:41 pm
by Rob Crossley

Games disappearing from Steam is a complex issue but can be fixed, says Valve boss
Valve has a responsibility to show Electronic Arts why it is smarter business to add games on Steam instead of remove them, studio president Gabe Newell has said.
Recently, a number of EA-published games have suddenly dissapeared from Valve's leading online game portal. Speaking to Develop, Newell said the reason why is down to "a whole complicated set of issues".
Last month industry sources speculated that the issue hinged on EA's desire to sell DLC directly to Steam customers, as opposed to hosting content through Valve's own portal.
Valve takes a revenue cut from all content sold through Steam, meaning that EA's alleged strategy - if true - could allow EA to circumvent those payments.
Certain EA-published games have been removed from Steam on days that coincide with the release of new DLC. Electronic Arts has also launched the Origin service for PC; something that is categorically a competitor to Steam.
Newell suggested the struggle with EA is complicated, but nevertheless reconcilable.
"I don’t think Valve can pick just one thing and think the issue would go away if we fixed that," he said.
"We have to show EA it’s a smart decision to have EA games on Steam, and we’re going to try to show them that," he said.
Speaking in an interview to be published soon, Newell spoke in depth about the potential for Dota 2 on a global scale, and what success outside the FPS genre will mean for Valve.
But returning to the issue of EA, the Valve co-founder took a philosophical stance when asked if customers should expect more games to be removed from Steam.
"Companies have to earn the right to install content on their customers' PCs on a regular basis," he began.
"The same thing is true of Steam. We have to prove we are creating value on an ongoing basis, whether it’s to EA or Ubisoft or whoever.
"We really want to show there’s a lot of value having EA titles on Steam. We want EA’s games on Steam and we have to show them that’s a smart thing to do," he said.
"I think at the end of the day we’re going to prove to Electronic Arts they have happier customers, a higher quality service, and will make more money if they have their titles on Steam. It’s our duty to demonstrate that to them. We don’t have a natural right to publish their games."
Develop's interview with Newell and its exciting new project Dota 2 will be available online soon.



More tweets from the guy that flew jets at GamesCom, d1ApRiL:



Spoiler






> Played some #BF3. Awesome heli and jet action





> Finally no 3D spot, only on the map visible enemies.





> everything I write is from personal experience with Alpha software. Don't think its final





> I only missed 3D spotting for infantry, but vehicles have 3D spot.





> Ok jet has max speed of 400 #BF3 alpha





> There is a killcam in #BF3 alpha,





> The helicopter is more like BF2 #BF3 alpha





> Jet top speed in BF2 over 800 in #BF3 alpha I only reached 400





> no get in animations for vehicles in #BF3 alpha multiplayer





> I think the helis have very low auto stabilization. You need to maintain stability or you crash. More like BF2.





> I had no bombs in the jet I think it must be equipped first. But I could lock other air vehicles and shoot 2 rockets.





> yes you need to switch between ground combat weapons 1 or air combat 2.





> I think I had unlimitd ammo in the jet, no flights to the base to reload #BF3 alpha.





> yes, you can tap the ground with heli.





> To everyone asking about jet height. I test that tomorrow. Today my max height was about 800






Planet Battlefield - DICE Confirms Console Server Browser in Battlefield 3



Spoiler



Wednesday, 17 August, 2011 at 12:50 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

DICE announced today that console players will have one of the features PC players have become used to, a server browser. In previous Battlefield games, console players would have to party up with friends and you would then be put into a server automatically.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 17, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> As of today they've stated that command rose is now in.  Although it won't be available in GameCon.   Like I said back then the EA forums does have some pull with EA.  EA does listen to feedback.



Word has it that 2D spotting has been reinstated (IE: enemy soldiers only appear on the mini map).  If this is true (as this hasn't come from Dice yet only from GamesCon) that would make 2 revisions as the result of the complaints on the EA forums.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah Jet Dude tweeted such...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - GamesCom 2011 Daniel Matros interview - confirms spotting changes.

PWNED : #10-2 | GamesCom | Mass Effect 3, FIFA Street, Battlefield 3 Co-Op and more - starts at Patrick Lui interview

GamesCom off-screen recording of Co-op level (PS3) #1.

GamesCom off-screen recording of Co-op level (PS3) #2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 17, 2011)

Size of Caspian Border relative to Harvest Day:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Size of Caspian Border relative to Harvest Day:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/H2raI.jpg



Not impressed. Harvest day was a tiny map by BF2 standards. With that being said I can see the scale is wrong. Look at the tractor trailers. They are tiny in the Caspian Border map. I would say they made Harvest Day to large in that overlay. Also I see an A-10 on that map yet none in the gameplay......strange.






See how small the air strip is on the US side in Tampa? Now look at the Caspian Border strip. Small.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2011)

Stolen from Planet Battlefield GameCom Day 1 round up (just the stuff I haven't presented already)

PC & BF3 iPad Footage - PCGames.de

Gamestar Interview (Video interview w/ KM Troedsson) (Co-op, joystick support, LAN possibility)

3D spotting clarification (by Elxx - DICE)


> False, 3D spotting is still there. It's been tweaked though - the 3d marker only shows up if you can actually see the person. So no more sitting in a bush and blindly shooting at the glowing tortilla chips for free kills.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not impressed. Harvest day was a tiny map by BF2 standards. With that being said I can see the scale is wrong. Look at the tractor trailers. They are tiny in the Caspian Border map. I would say they made Harvest Day to large in that overlay. Also I see an A-10 on that map yet none in the gameplay......strange.
> 
> http://www.zockschock.de/content/images/BF2/Maps/highway_tampa_64.jpg
> 
> See how small the air strip is on the US side in Tampa? Now look at the Caspian Border strip. Small.



Actually I disagree. The landing strip in Tampa Bay was just small. You are basing this assumption of scale on those strips being about the same length, which I am sure they are not. Harvest Day is a lot larger than you think. It just seems small because of the rather clustered flag locations and lack of flying vehicles. Think about this. The squad Deathmatch mode for Harvest Day is a 16 player man that takes place in just city area on the hillside. It has proven to be more than enough space to still hide and spread out.

Harvest Day in full could support maybe 48 people with the inclusion of 2 more flags close to either base. Since that is my scale Caspian Border should be plenty large enough.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Actually I disagree. The landing strip in Tampa Bay was just small. You are basing this assumption of scale on those strips being about the same length, which I am sure they are not. Harvest Day is a lot larger than you think. It just seems small because of the rather clustered flag locations and lack of flying vehicles. Think about this. The squad Deathmatch mode for Harvest Day is a 16 player man that takes place in just city area on the hillside. It has proven to be more than enough space to still hide and spread out.
> 
> Harvest Day in full could support maybe 48 people with the inclusion of 2 more flags close to either base. Since that is my scale Caspian Border should be plenty large enough.



Dude the roads in Tampa were two lane and they are the size of a single lane in that overlay. I think you forgot how large some of those BF2 maps where.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 18, 2011)

I gotta agree with you mailman. I sure do hope we get at least one map in BF3 that is as big as or bigger than Fushe Pass.

Anyone got BF2 installed and able to do a distance check in game between the two uncaps on Fushe or another map?


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 18, 2011)

FuShe pass is HUGE it takes like 14min to run across that map


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2011)

twitter.com/BattlefieldNews: "Some more interesting info on GFX cards & #BF3 from someone who supposedly works at Alienware - http://t.co/oucoxCp CC: @repi"



Spoiler






> My entire office has been in BF3 since day 1, were in Beta of BF2...Let's say we have a very open stream of communication.
> 
> The game is "developed" for the top end of what's available, that's your high setting...What's the most top end, commonly available card atm? The 580...
> 
> ...





> If I may, where is it that you work exactly?





> Alienware, am the Admin of the "beta office"...We operate/test all potential builds, beta test an incredible amount and test every AW system currently on the market...We're also considered a vendor. My sig, is actually my work PC...
> 
> As I've stressed from day 1 of this thread, there are driver issues, until Nvidia pulls their heads out of their *ahems*, we're all along for the ride.
> 
> ...






Gamescom 2011: Battlefield 3 Co-Op and Conquest Preview



Spoiler



By Shaun McInnis, GameSpotAug 17, 2011 9:33 am PT

We somehow live to tell the tale of our adventures with two-player co-op on the PlayStation 3 and 64-player Conquest on the PC.

It only makes sense that Battlefield 3, one of the year's biggest European-developed games, would make a huge splash at Europe's biggest gaming event. And what a splash that is: EA and DICE have brought not one but two new playable demos to this year's Gamescom. On one end of the size spectrum there's a two-player demo drawn right from the game's new co-op campaign, and way down there on the far end is the 64-player Conquest multiplayer demo from the PC version of Battlefield 3. It took more than a little time in line, but we managed to go hands-on with both.

We'll start with Conquest. As you've probably heard, the PC version of Battlefield 3 will return to the series' roots with a massive 64-player multiplayer mode to contrast with the 24-player counts found on Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. For those who cut their teeth on the Bad Company series, the sheer scale will be a little intimidating at first. The Conquest demo playable at Gamescom takes place on the lush and verdant Caspian Border multiplayer map. It's a map that features forested hillsides, long stretches of dirt roads, and a handful of outposts that house the five capture points that serve as the focal points of Conquest mode.

When the match first started, we were lucky enough to spawn directly into one of the two jets situated at our team's base (the two sides, predictably, are the US and Russia). There's a fairly steep learning curve to the way you maneuver these jets. Taking off is a simple matter of hitting the W key and pulling back on the mouse, but once you get up into the sky, you've got to exercise some real patience for getting the hang of things. The biggest challenge when starting out is that it's really easy to just zip straight over the cluster of capture points on the ground, which forms a relatively small chunk of the map compared to the sprawling outskirts the game gives pilots to turn back around.

More than a few players in our match clearly grew impatient with the jet and just started going full-on kamikaze in a self-inflicted blaze of glory, but we managed to keep at it and get a decent hang of things. There's quite an incentive to do so: the gameworld looks amazing from way up in the sky. You feel like you can see across the entirety of the Middle East from up there, and the way the game's engine renders the battle below--including one smoking and fire-covered hillside--is just terrific.

Down on the ground, we had a blast trying out all the different vehicles, from the jeeps to the M1 Abrams tank. Given the sheer size of the map, vehicles are practically required if you want to get anywhere. We wound up preferring the tank, because like in the Bad Company series, destruction plays a massive strategic role in Battlefield 3. Being able to blow open the wall of an enemy-held building is critical to capturing crates, and the tank cannon certainly does a good job of that.

Given how much time we spent up in the sky, we didn't get a chance to try out all the new classes down on the ground, but we did take a few stabs at the long-ranged recon, or sniper, class. Why this class? Dominating the skyline of this map is a humongous radio tower looming like a red-and-white-striped beacon for all would-be snipers. We couldn't resist the temptation, so we spawned in as a recon and made a beeline for the thing. Inside was a ladder that took us a solid 30 to 45 seconds to scale, but at the top was a dream of a sniper perch that let us see almost the entire map.

Trying to pick off enemies was a genuine challenge given the generous levels of weapon sway DICE has added to the sniper rifles and the fact that your scope now appears to glint and shimmer in the sunlight as a heads-up for enemy players. Still, we managed to get a few solid kills in before we were taken out by a skilled tank driver below. Like in previous Battlefield games, physics are a huge obstacle to sniping. You have to be quick on your toes to compensate for bullet drop while also making sure to lead any running enemies. But if you find that too much of a challenge, you can still spot enemies so that they appear marked with an orange icon on your teammates' screens. That will net you some solid XP as well.

Our time with Conquest was every bit as chaotic and messy as you'd expect from a 64-player match composed entirely of people getting their first hands-on with Battlefield 3 multiplayer. Even so, we can tell that the foundation is there for a truly exceptional multiplayer mode once you put in the time to learn the ins and outs of each vehicle and how best to navigate the gargantuan map.

Now onto co-op. This is an entirely separate mode from the single-player story campaign, though there is some overlap in terms of characters and setting. The mission we played, Exfiltration, had us sneaking into a Tehran apartment building to rescue a high-value hostage. The game doesn't force you to play in any particular way, but it was dead obvious that DICE wants you to take a stealthy approach to this mission. There were several occasions when our team of two snuck up behind a conveniently matched pair of enemies who happened to have their backs turned to us. Predictable as it was, there's no denying how satisfying it was to coordinate who would take each enemy, and then counting to three before the two of us pulled the triggers on our silenced pistols.

In fact, the whole tone of the first half of this mission felt worlds apart from what we've seen thus far from Battlefield 3's story campaign. Silently creeping through dimly lit basements and hallways was very different from the sprawling set pieces of the single-player campaign, but that soon changed once we managed to rescue our man. It was loud as soon as we made it back onto the street level, as a convoy of friendly Humvees began moving through the streets. We had to contend with enemies perched up on the balconies and windows of the various buildings flanking the streets. It was a big, open shoot-out that required us to use the thermal sights on our light machine gun in order to be effective. And we managed to make pretty good progress, too, before both of us died and utterly failed the mission.

If nothing else, Battlefield 3's co-op showed us that DICE is willing to veer away from its comfort zone with a different style of action to mix up the overall pacing. But ultimately, we're interested to see how much incentive there is for teamwork over the rest of the campaign. There were those optional stealthy takedowns, and the ability to revive your incapacitated squadmate, but that was really it. Another thing we'd like to see more of is the use of vehicles in co-op; DICE promised you'll be hitting the road in ground vehicles as well as piloting jets.

And that just about wraps up what we played of Battlefield 3 here at Gamescom. Before we finish, we should note one interesting bit of trivia straight from DICE's Karl-Magnus Troedsson: The PC version of Battlefield 3 won't be the only one with multiplayer server browsers; you'll even be able to browse for servers on consoles. We're hoping to find out a few more surprises sometime before the game's release on October 25.



Battlefield 3 Video Interview: Co-op campaign (PC)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2011)

twitter.com/BATTLEFIELDO: "Deployable Mortars and hardcore mode confirmed in live q/a with @zh1nt0 LIVE RIGHT NOW! #BF3 omgz"


----------



## btarunr (Aug 18, 2011)

Man I miss BF2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Man I miss BF2.



I do too. As awesome as BF3 looks I just think the magic might be gone. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gabe Newell apparently wants EA's games on Steam badly: http://www.gamespot.com/news/6329649/we-want-eas-games-on-steam-newell?tag=newstop;title;1



> "I think at the end of the day we're going to prove to Electronic Arts they have happier customers, a higher quality service, and will make more money if they have their titles on Steam," he continued. "It's our duty to demonstrate that to them. We don't have a natural right to publish their games…We really want to show there's a lot of value having EA titles on Steam. We want EA's games on Steam and we have to show them that's a smart thing to do."



Hope they work something out.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Caspian Border Analysis & In-Depth Breakdown - this guy is pretty good.  Best breakdown so far.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Gabe Newell apparently wants EA's games on Steam badly: http://www.gamespot.com/news/6329649/we-want-eas-games-on-steam-newell?tag=newstop;title;1
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they work something out.



I hope do too. But I highly doubt it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I do too. As awesome as BF3 looks I just think the magic might be gone. Time will tell I guess.



What magic exactly? It's all relative. Fire it up now and fly a jet super fast across a giant map. It still sucks despite that awesomeness cause the game is crusty and outdated.

I don't think they'll have any problem making new, _better_ "magic" with this one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What magic exactly? It's all relative. Fire it up now and fly a jet super fast across a giant map. It still sucks despite that awesomeness cause the game is crusty and outdated.
> 
> I don't think they'll have any problem making new, _better_ "magic" with this one.



BF is about BIG maps and BIG battles. 1942, BF2 to 2142 all had maps bigger then the last and a massive mod community......now we MIGHT have smaller maps and they slowed down the jets to compensate? I don't care how awesome the graphics are. Thats a step backward.

All in all I still have hope. I do! Its just I am worried its been dumbed down so its not to vast of a difference compared to the consoles.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BF is about BIG maps and BIG battles. 1942, BF2 to 2142 all had maps bigger then the last and a massive mod community......now we MIGHT have smaller maps and they slowed down the jets to compensate? I don't care how awesome the graphics are. Thats a step backward.
> 
> All in all I still have hope. I do! Its just I am worried its been dumbed down so its not to vast of a difference compared to the consoles.



I think you have that backwards.  The maps have been getting smaller the whole time.  The BF1942 maps were the biggest.  I did some modding in BF2 and it was difficult to remake a map like Midway in BF2, the map area was just not large enough.  Project Reality did quite a bit of tweaking to enable maps 4 times larger than vanilla BF2, that rivaled the maps in BF1942.  (4K maps vs. 1K maps)

In BFBC2, the maps were about as large as BF2, but they used the out of bounds mechanic to keep you in a tiny area, because the playing areas were designed for 12 vs. 12 battles.

It will be interesting to see the console version of Caspian Border Vs. the one we see in the video.  The differences could be dramatic, seeing as they created a whole seperate game mode called Conquest 64 for the PC.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2011)

There were some awesome maps that i loved in BF2, as the scale of them really did make it a ton of fun. I really enjoyed the map were you'd spawn on a war ship in ocean and fly jets over to the island, the scale was insane and it would suck if in fact the maps were smaller, but hey, as long as they don't get as small as COD's MP maps, then im still buying it.

One thing that i hated about the huge maps in BF2 was that when everybody grabbed all the available vehicles, you're left to walk and that took away from the experience a bit since the actual battles were happening far off someplace and i'd have to spend a bunch of time just trying to get there.(and if i remember BF2 characters couldn't sprint for very long like in BC2)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone here wanna have a battlefield 2 night? Where we all dust off our old copies and play.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2011)

Battleblog #7: Battlefield 3 introduces themed co-op campaign



Spoiler



Thursday, 18 August 2011 13:00

Battlefield 3 will be our biggest Battlefield game yet. Besides the expansive multiplayer mode and single player campaign, it will also ship with a co-op campaign out of the box. Read on for the full details straight from our Lead Co-op Designer.

Co-op in Battlefield 3 is designed to be the perfect blend between the strong narrative from single player and the open-ended action from multiplayer. Lead Co-op Designer David Spinnier and his team are fusing the replayability of multiplayer with a pick up and play mentality to create a totally new flavor of Battlefield.

The co-op missions in Battlefield 3 take place in the same world as the single player campaign, and follows a unique series of events that lead up to an explosive finish. Players in co-op will take the role of soldiers that are not tied to any one particular branch of the Armed Forces. This is an intentional  design decision to allow for a vast variety in gameplay in the different co-op missions.

Lend a helping hand
To survive through the co-op missions, you’ll need to stay close to your buddy. If he goes down, lend a helping hand with the new co-op “Man down!” mechanic, that lets you revive him in the heat of battle. While being down, you can still use your secondary weapon to defend yourself, while slowly crawling to a safer spot where your friend can help you without getting shot. If both of you go down, it’s game over.

You fight together. You die together. And you score together. After having cleared a co-op mission with your friend, your total combined score will be displayed via Battlelog, our suite of free social features that connect all Battlefield 3 players. Missions are designed to be shorter than single player missions, so you can easily do multiple rounds in an evening to try and beat your friends’ high score. The best score of your Friend will be displayed for each mission, so you know what to aim for.

Difficulty is high. Spinner and his colleagues are going for a tough challenge in all missions. Also, since competitive players will likely try each mission several times, all of the co-op missions contain randomized elements to keep every playthrough fresh. Clearing the co-op missions not only gives you scores and bragging rights – it also has benefits for your multiplayer career. There are a number of weapons that you can unlock in co-op and take with you to the regular multiplayer modes. These unlocks are based on your combined scores ackumulated throughout the co-op campaign.

At GamesCom 2011, we are running Battlefield 3 in co-op for the first time, with the mission Exfiltration. It revolves around a defecting informant, El Zakir, that you and your co-op friend needs to escort to safety. The mission starts outside the building where El Zakir resides. You need to move in, remove any opposition, and extract the target. If you can make it that far without raising a single alarm, there’s a little bonus in it for you. Here’s a little playing tip for you: If you need to take out multiple targets simultaneously (which is the case in Exfiltration), do a countdown over the voice chat. That way you can open fire at the same time, which gives the enemy less time to react.

Part two of Exfiltration has you clearing a path for your convoy so you can reach the outskirts of the city, before entering two of the vehicles and assisting by manning the top-mounted machine guns. Exfiltration is not over there, and there are more elements to it, but by now you should have a good idea what awaits in one of our diverse co-op missions. More will be revealed later.

Stay tuned for Battlefield 3 Battleblog #8 soon



OffDutyGamers - Breakdown: Battlefield 3 Caspian Border Multiplayer Gameplay

Demize99 - 3d Spotting Has Not Been Removed But  Tweaked



Spoiler



So, a soldier in direct Line of Sight that is spotted will have a 3d red marker. If he moves behind cover or concealment, including vegetation, the 3d red marker will disappear. He will always be on the minimap. Vehicles are always fully 3D spotted, and LOS does not apply since they are larger more important targets with less threats (and it plain did not work to have jets flying around who couldn't see the tank you spotted for him to take out).

This lets you essentially "nudge" your buddy to tell him about a target, or point out a sniper on a hill you see but cannot engage (with your shotgun for example). But it prevents players from using 3D spotting as a wall hack.

Additionally, the primary motivator for the change is that 3D spots that you cannot see are not threats. We noticed that players would focus on 3D spots over everything else, meaning they would ignore people in line of sight. It's far less confusing when the 3D spot on a soldier can only be seen if you can see the soldier.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone here wanna have a battlefield 2 night? Where we all dust off our old copies and play.



I'd be up for that, but i'd have to find all the discs cause i don't have the Steam version.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'd be up for that, but i'd have to find all the discs cause i don't have the Steam version.



I hope my disc still works! lol. It's a bit scratched.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2011)

If anyone needs a copy of BF2 then I have a CD key I could sell for 5$ I think you can activate on origin?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If anyone needs a copy of BF2 then I have a CD key I could sell for 5$ I think you can activate on origin?



You can use your codes on there? SWEET!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> You can use your codes on there? SWEET!



I think so but dont hold it to me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> In BFBC2, the maps were about as large as BF2, but they used the out of bounds mechanic to keep you in a tiny area, because the playing areas were designed for 12 vs. 12 battles.


 Not that I doubt ya man but I question that statement. You got any links showing BC2 maps are as big as BF2 maps?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> You can use your codes on there? SWEET!



Nope, just tried:

-BF2
-BF2142
-Crysis
-Crysis Warhead

EDIT:  These were all boxed copies FYI.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> This lets you essentially "nudge" your buddy to tell him about a target, or point out a sniper on a hill you see but cannot engage (with your shotgun for example). *But it prevents players from using 3D spotting as a wall hack*.


 Thank G-d. Crazyeyes spams the spot button constantly. That kinda bullshit is why I like hardcore.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2011)

Demize99 having his own Community Day on the EA UK forums...



> Alan Kertz wrote on 2011-08-18 @ 16:34 in the forums (source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Alan Kertz wrote on 2011-08-18 @ 16:33 in the forums (source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Alan Kertz wrote on 2011-08-18 @ 16:28 in the forums (source):
> First, the 4 on 4 TDM setup is for Gamescom's lounge specifically. The full game will support 24 players in TDM by Design. In theory we could go bigger on PC of course, but we wanted to focus on a tight infantry TDM game. There are no vehicles in TDM.
> 
> Second, on Motion Sensors. First, you cannot throw them like the motion balls in BC2. You deploy them, they are larger (and easier to see) than BC2, they can be destroyed, they beep when they detect movement. A recon soldier can only have 1 deployed at a time. You can crouch or prone and move past a motion sensor without setting it off. Motion sensors will only show you briefly on the minimap (approximately 0.5sec).
> ...





> Alan Kertz wrote on 2011-08-18 @ 16:20 in the forums (source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Alan Kertz wrote on 2011-08-18 @ 16:18 in the forums (source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Alan Kertz wrote on 2011-08-18 @ 16:09 in the forums (source):
> Not far off guys, I'm impressed. There's one BIG thing you're missing though, I think you'll be pumped when the surprise is revealed.
> 
> And no, I won't tell you if you figure it out! I gotta Troll somehow!



This last one is regarding his recent Tweet: "Honestly cannot believe no one's commented on 1:37 in the Caspian Border Trailer... just after the bot hits the wall. "


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude the roads in Tampa were two lane and they are the size of a single lane in that overlay. I think you forgot how large some of those BF2 maps where.
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/bf3-gulf-of-oman.jpg
> http://wiki.bf2s.com/_media/maps/battlefield-2/fushe_64.jpg?cache=



Well to be frank, these are not the maps you were talking about. How can you use these as an example of a map you have not seen being too small when they were not even part of the discussion?

And while I liked Dragon Valley and FuShu Pass, a lot of BF2 maps were artificially large. Look at all that water in Oman. No one fought out there, its just jet fly space. There is a difference between having a large combat area and a large map. I would rather have a large combat zone like Warlord, Karkand, Dragon Valley, and FuShu Pass. They can keep the jet air space maps like Gulf of Oman, Wake Island, etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Demize99 having his own Community Day on the EA UK forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Destructible barriers? I don't see anything else?



TheLaughingMan said:


> Well to be frank, these are not the maps you were talking about. How can you use these as an example of a map you have not seen being too small when they were not even part of the discussion?
> 
> And while I liked Dragon Valley and FuShu Pass, a lot of BF2 maps were artificially large. Look at all that water in Oman. No one fought out there, its just jet fly space. There is a difference between having a large combat area and a large map. I would rather have a large combat zone like Warlord, Karkand, Dragon Valley, and FuShu Pass. They can keep the jet air space maps like Gulf of Oman, Wake Island, etc.



I used Tampa as an example but I was clearly referring to all BF2 maps in general being larger. I think that was pretty clear.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

Ugh, my code isn't working. I'm on their site trying to get it to work. I think they think I stole it. I will fax them the receipt!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Destructible barriers? I don't see anything else?
> 
> I used Tampa as an example but I was clearly referring to all BF2 maps in general being larger. I think that was pretty clear.



While they may be true, we are still only talking about 1 64-man map from BF3. You can't base the entire game on vague information about 1 map is what I am saying. I enjoyed BF2 like everyone else, but I let go a long time ago. I had a lot of fun, but there was a lot of BS to deal with too that people seem to forget about. I can vividly remember driving around a map in a jeep for several minutes and not see an enemy soldier. While some people were jizzing their pants at the fact the map was that big, I was pissed off because I was bored.

In the end, we play Battlefield to kill people in a war zone. If you take out the killing people part because war zone is too large, then its just a driving/walking sim. I look forward to a little balance between the too. Large enough to be in awe of the size, but no so large you don't see action for several minutes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> While they may be true, we are still only talking about 1 64-man map from BF3. You can't base the entire game on vague information about 1 map is what I am saying. I enjoyed BF2 like everyone else, but I let go a long time ago. I had a lot of fun, but there was a lot of BS to deal with too that people seem to forget about. I can vividly remember driving around a map in a jeep for several minutes and not see an enemy soldier. While some people were jizzing their pants at the fact the map was that big, I was pissed off because I was bored.
> 
> In the end, we play Battlefield to kill people in a war zone. If you take out the killing people part because war zone is too large, then its just a driving/walking sim. I look forward to a little balance between the too. Large enough to be in awe of the size, but no so large you don't see action for several minutes.



I wasn't judging the game. I was just voicing a concern that they are dumbing it down. I won't judge it until its installed on my rig with at least 6 hours of play.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 19, 2011)

Nine minutes of BF3 off-screen video from GamesCom. 

PWNED : 10-3 | GamesCom | FIFA 12, SSX, Star Wars: The Old Republic plus 64 player Battlefield 3

Planet Battlefield - Gamescom Day 2 News Roundup



Spoiler



Thursday, 18 August, 2011 at 12:50 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

Here's your Battlefield 3 news roundup for Gamescom day 3. If you come across anything I have missed, shoot me a message. 
--OffDutyGamers Caspian Border Breakdown
--BF Blog - Battleblog #7 Themed Co-op Campaign
--New pictures on Battlefield Flickr
--Full explanation of 3D spotting (from Demize99)
--Robert Bowling Playing BF3 (MW3 Community Manager)
--BF3 on multiple disks for Xbox 360?
--BF3 co-op 30% shorter than SP campaign
--Off-Screen Co-op Gameplay - GameTrailers
--Demize99 explains TDM & motion sensors
--Caspian Border size against Heavy Metal (via reddit)
--Something going on at 1:37 in Caspian Border trailer
--Caspian Border vs Operation Metro
--EA PWNED (Interview w/ Patrick Liu, Niklas Fegraeus)
--BF3 Off Screen Gameplay - viewzone.ru

Alan 'Demize99' Kertz, Battlefield 3 Senior Gameplay Designer 
--Battlelog needed to switch servers, BF3 starts quick
--M16A3 and M16A4 are both in the game
--C4 placeable on EOD bots
--EOD bot used for arming mcoms + repair vehicles
--No throwable motion sensors
--Freelook spotting confirmed
--BF3 spawn mechanics being looked at

Dominik 'd1ApRiL' Herbst, Admin of bfbcs.com, bf3stats.com 
--BF3 booth lines
--German community manager
--Punkbuster confirmed for BF3
--TV missiles in BF3
--Crowd at BF3 booth



Battlefieldo - GAMESCOM DAY 2 RECAP + gysgt_Highway meets zh1nt0...



Spoiler



As the nightclubs begin to open in Cologne, Gamescom is over for the day and once again we got to learn a few new details. The day kicked off with the first Live Chat with the Battlefield 3 team. DICE representatives Daniel Matros and Gustav Halling took a few questions from the community. Most importantly they confirmed:

-  Stationary Carrier on Wake Island
-  Deployable 60mm Mortars
-  Hardcore/Softcore Gamemodes at Launch
-  No LAN Support at launch
-  Jets are a spawn point in CQ
- Working at DICE makes it hard to have a Girlfriend

Then Alan Kertz aka Demize99 gave some clarification on the new 3D Spotting system. The Community will be happy to hear that the 3D spotting has been nerfed and will no longer stay on infantry when not visible, but will remain on vehicles. Here is the full explanation:

_“So, a soldier in direct Line of Sight that is spotted will have a 3d red marker. If he moves behind cover or concealment, including vegetation, the 3d red marker will disappear. He will always be on the minimap. Vehicles are always fully 3D spotted, and LOS does not apply since they are larger more important targets with less threats (and it plain did not work to have jets flying around who couldn’t see the tank you spotted for him to take out).

This lets you essentially “nudge” your buddy to tell him about a target, or point out a sniper on a hill you see but cannot engage (with your shotgun for example). But it prevents players from using 3D spotting as a wall hack.

Additionally, the primary motivator for the change is that 3D spots that you cannot see are not threats. We noticed that players would focus on 3D spots over everything else, meaning they would ignore people in line of sight. It’s far less confusing when the 3D spot on a soldier can only be seen if you can see the soldier.”
_
Finally, our friends from CtrlAltElite hosted a stream live from the Battlefield 3 Community Lounge. Despite there not being any gameplay footage shown, it was a good chance to see the real side of a lot of the team at DICE. The new razer products were shown as well.  For those who missed the stream, you can view it here






_It's OK, I think he is just reaching for his dogtags..._


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone here wanna have a battlefield 2 night? Where we all dust off our old copies and play.


I still play it periodically. Servers are strange say they have people on them and they are empty. You can score points , but no battle.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 19, 2011)

"repeated face-palm" http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefield-3-pc-version-wont-have-in-game-server-browser/

WHAT'S THE F!@#ING POINT OF THIS ?! 

EDIT: They probably did that to force all the players to be part of the "community" and use the battlelog features........who gives a fuck about battlelog, it's essentially the same "Weapon Stats" section in BC2. The irony is that the console version will get an in-game web browser, I think these guys in EA or DICE need some bi@#h slapping. Why do they have to screw us every time they gonna release something great.


----------



## erixx (Aug 19, 2011)

+1

They want to overwelm us with 'features' during server browsing, like connecting to player databases, achievements, and whatever. The game, once lauched, apparantly eats resources so they cannot offer all their mcdonalds 'experience' overdose in-game. 
Let's hope that game lauching is actually fast....

AND: are they going to control/milk private servers?

Reminds me of Windows, for each improvement you get another inconvenience.


----------



## caleb (Aug 19, 2011)

wow the game is fucked even before playing! good job EA.
I sense a wannabe Activision, release a cool shooter and make players stay in lobby for more time than actually playing the game. 
I can't believe its almost 2012 and they can't give us the possibility to queue on another server while playing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2011)

> DICE’s Alan Kertz has confirmed that in order to switch servers, you have to exit Battlefield 3, and use Battlelog to find another server and join.



Come on what the fuck is with that!:shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm gonna repeat my concern about this game. I'm beginning to worry.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 19, 2011)

Not concerned at all that they de-coupled the server browser from the game.  
Functionally, it worked the same and performed as well as the internal one in BFBC2.

It gives them the option to upgrade it more frequently.
It also opens the possibility for third party replacements.

Don't hate just because it's different.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Demize99 having his own Community Day on the EA UK forums...
> This last one is regarding his recent Tweet: "Honestly cannot believe no one's commented on 1:37 in the Caspian Border Trailer... just after the bot hits the wall. "


gasp.. ludicrous amounts of pebble debris. hardware Physx?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wasn't judging the game. I was just voicing a concern that they are dumbing it down. I won't judge it until its installed on my rig with at least 6 hours of play.



Make the maps tighter and more action packed is dumbing it down. Larger maps did not require more strategy or intelligence to play. I withhold judgment until I see it for myself. I don't do third party opinions well.


----------



## caleb (Aug 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Don't hate just because it's different.



I'm not hating because its different I'm hating the idea of wasting my time on joining a server and looking on Windows when I'm in queue. 
I can already see the future :
sitting in queue for 5 minutes,game starts loads the map and "Unable to join server".

BC2 browser is fucked cause you cant join while you play you must sit in a gay lobby.This is totally fucked cause you sit in windows in a queue. Look at CS:S and learn how it should be done. This makes me think that they actually wanted to go STEAM and something didn't work out so now we get some rushed solution to fill the gap.

EDIT


GullyFoyle said:


> It gives them the option to upgrade it more frequently.


lol How exactly does it make software development easier ?


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Not concerned at all that they de-coupled the server browser from the game.
> Functionally, it worked the same and performed as well as the internal one in BFBC2.
> 
> It gives them the option to upgrade it more frequently.
> ...



I hate this because:

1) I change the servers a lot, I don't want to exit the game every 10 minutes and wait for another 5 or 10 minutes just to get a slot in a full server. 

2) I don't like browser based games because they usually require plug-ins which in many case fails. When I played the alpha, the browser plugin didn't work in FireFox and I had to waste some 3 hours trying to figure out how to fix it then eventually it worked on Google Chrome.

3) I like all my stuff to be in-game, it takes less time that way. With Origin I've to: click on the BF3 icon, wait for the browser log-in page, search/wait for 10 minutes because there is no server queue, then wait another 1 minute until the game is launched, then repeat all of this if I wanted to join another server. Beside, if I want to check my stats I've to exit the game too.

Call me lazy or whatever but this thing is simply pointless.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ill bet you guys any amount of money all these bullshit steps for a server browser and such has something to do with curbing piracy.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 19, 2011)

No matter what they do, Origin is bound to fail if it stays the way it is right now. 

They simply can't compete with Steam even if they excluded their games from it, and since they are becoming the next Activision these days, I bet that their deals won't be as attractive as Steam daily deals.

Now I'm forced to pay 60 Euros for BF3 when I should be pay $60 instead, !@#$ing thieves, my currency is connected to the US dollar, why should I pay in Euros ???

Now that I thought about it, it seems the only good thing that EA can do is copy other people ideas at fail at executing them.

I'm pretty sure that they will eventually allow other non-EA games into their store but still that won't save them because they won't sell their games for $5 or $10 like Steam is doing in it monthly deals.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 19, 2011)

Steam lost a lot of market share this year.

http://www.pressking.com/press-rele...hare-to-Amazon-GameStop-and-Microsoft--003683


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 19, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> gasp.. ludicrous amounts of pebble debris. hardware Physx?



The guys in the EA UK forums are focusing on the next scene after it hits the wall, in which a US tank is blown up, and this seems to be viewed from a UAV.  Their best guesses seem to be either evidence on screen of Battlerecorder (it says REC FEED or something in red), or the fact that the US tank has three soldiers in it.



caleb said:


> I'm not hating because its different I'm hating the idea of wasting my time on joining a server and looking on Windows when I'm in queue.
> I can already see the future :
> sitting in queue for 5 minutes,game starts loads the map and "Unable to join server".
> 
> BC2 browser is fucked cause you cant join while you play you must sit in a gay lobby.This is totally fucked cause you sit in windows in a queue. Look at CS:S and learn how it should be done. This makes me think that they actually wanted to go STEAM and something didn't work out so now we get some rushed solution to fill the gap.



I see.  I am not familiar with the CS:S server interface.  I was just comparing the server browsers in BFBC2 vs. Battlelog/BF3



caleb said:


> EDIT
> 
> lol How exactly does it make software development easier ?



It's designed to be modular, with a well defined interface.  The code on either side can be changed at will as long as the interface specs are followed.



The Witcher said:


> I hate this because:
> 
> 1) I change the servers a lot, I don't want to exit the game every 10 minutes and wait for another 5 or 10 minutes just to get a slot in a full server.
> 
> ...



In my recollection of the alpha, I don't recall it taking a lot of time opening and closing the game.  I did it a lot when I was testing an external utility for programming the keys.  Maybe it was because the game was loaded on my C: drive SSD?  (You couldn't change where it was installed).   You can just alt-tab and click refresh in the browser to check stats.



The Witcher said:


> No matter what they do, Origin is bound to fail if it stays the way it is right now.
> 
> They simply can't compete with Steam even if they excluded their games from it, and since they are becoming the next Activision these days, I bet that their deals won't be as attractive as Steam daily deals.
> 
> ...



The EA store has had regular sales at 50-60% off, but I don't recall any 75-90% off, like some big package sales on Steam.  I don't expect that to change now that it is Origin.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 19, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> DICE's Alan Kertz has confirmed that in order to switch servers, you have to exit Battlefield 3, and use Battlelog to find another server and join.





CDdude55 said:


> Come on what the fuck is with that!:shadedshu



That is exactly what we do now. While worded all wrong, you don't have to turn the game off, you have to leave the game you are currently playing. This returns you to the front screen for lack of a better term where you find Battlelog, server search, friend list, options to start single player, etc. Then pick a new server. So don't get your panties in a twist because some people failed English Lit 101.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill bet you guys any amount of money all these bullshit steps for a server browser and such has something to do with curbing piracy.



I think it has something to do with it BEING AN ALPHA. Seriously, it wasn't a final release version. It was a small setup design to get the community opinion of certain in game features. The browser based BS was from Battlefield Free to Play which had plenty of servers to spare as the game is crap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is exactly what we do now. While worded all wrong, you don't have to turn the game off, you have to leave the game you are currently playing. This returns you to the front screen for lack of a better term where you find Battlelog, server search, friend list, options to start single player, etc. Then pick a new server. So don't get your panties in a twist because some people failed English Lit 101.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has something to do with it BEING AN ALPHA. Seriously, it wasn't a final release version. It was a small setup design to get the community opinion of certain in game features. The browser based BS was from Battlefield Free to Play which had plenty of servers to spare as the game is crap.


 Thats not what we do now. We don't exit the game find a server and restart the game. Thats not at all what we do. They even differentiate it by saying the console will have an in game server browser. Its not an English fail we are having. Its a comprehension fail on your part and you know I mean that with respect.

Again I am not judging this game until I handle the final releases for at least 6 hours but crap like this makes me have doubts.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 19, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> > DICE%u2019s Alan Kertz has confirmed that in order to switch servers, you have to exit Battlefield 3, and use Battlelog to find another server and join.
> 
> 
> Come on what the fuck is with that!


It's the same thing in BF: P4F. I think that P4F is/was a guinea-pig for these new features in BF3 and if the development is going to be similar, expect bugs. Lots of them. Some of them forbidding you to play.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> gasp.. ludicrous amounts of pebble debris. hardware Physx?



Oh G-d I hope not. But that would explain why they act like you need two 580's to max it out. I mean the alpha didnt need it but it was an alpha. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 19, 2011)

I just want it to be out already.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 19, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I just want it to be out already.



This ^


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 19, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I just want it to be out already.



OMG me too. I'm over this summer shit and ready for fall anyway. The big city will do that to you.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 19, 2011)

*BF3 Lists OMG*

Vehicles in Battlefield 3

Main battle tanks

 M1 Abrams (US)
 T-90 (Russia)

Infantry Fighting Vehicles

 LAV 25 (US)
 BMP-2M (Russia)

Transport

 Humvee (US)
 Vodnik G3937 (Russia)
 Growler ITV (US)
 VDV Buggy (Russia)

Mobile anti air

 LAV-AD (US)
 Tunguska 9K22 (Russia)

Helicopters

 AH-1Z Super Cobra (US)
 UH-1Y Venom (US)
 AH-6J Littlebird (US)
 MI-28 Havoc (Russia)
 KA-60 Kasatka (Russia)
 Z-11 (Russia)

Jets

 F/A 18 Super Hornet (US)
 A-10 thunderbolt (US)
 SU-35 Flanker (Russia)
 SU-39

Misc

 RHIB (boat)
 AAV-7A1 (amphibious assault)

Vehicle specializations

 Secondary machine gun
 Secondary heavy machine gun
 Canister shells
 Guided shells
 Zoom optics
 Thermal optics
 IR smoke
 Reactive armor
 Maintenance
 Belt speed
 Thermal camouflage
 Auto loader
 Proximity scan
 CITV station
 Anti-tank guided missile launcher
 Kinetic energy penetration shells
 Guided rockets
 Air radar
 Heatseekers
 Laser painter
 TV missile
 IR flares
 Extinguisher
 ECM radar jammer
 Rocket guidance system
 Below radar
 Guided missile
 Beam scanning


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 19, 2011)

My Battlefield 3 FAQ.  Maybe this will inspire my to update the "Q&A" sections.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> My Battlefield 3 FAQ.  Maybe this will inspire my to update the "Q&A" sections.



Dude if you could copy and paste all that in a PM Ill update the OP right now with credit to ya. I would do it myself but there is a lot of URL's in there. It would be better if you just sent the source ya know?


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 19, 2011)

The coordinates in that MAW are really Caspian border 
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=37.44...643335&spn=0.027531,0.038581&t=h&z=15&vpsrc=6


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not what we do now. We don't exit the game find a server and restart the game. Thats not at all what we do. They even differentiate it by saying the console will have an in game server browser. Its not an English fail we are having. Its a comprehension fail on your part and you know I mean that with respect.
> 
> Again I am not judging this game until I handle the final releases for at least 6 hours but crap like this makes me have doubts.



I am with highway here. 

IF it had an ingame browser, you would use the following steps to get ingame.

1. log in to orgin
2. launch BF3
3. log into orgin (again) and access your BF3 soldier
4. load server browser
5. choose server 

how DICE is saying it will work

1. log in to orgin
2.access your bf3 soldier (battlelog info)
3. load server browser
4.choose server


when you exit a server, it will exit the game automatically and take you back to the server browser. if coded properly, it could be very streamlined.



note: if the server browser is exclusively through orgin, it could provide a better explanation as to why BF3 will not currently be offered on Steam.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 19, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I am with highway here.
> 
> IF it had an ingame browser, you would use the following steps to get ingame.
> 
> ...



Origin and Battlelog are separate.  Minor update:

how DICE is saying it will work

1. log in to Origin (access EA Account)
2. log in to Battlelog (access your bf3 soldier)
3. load server browser (Battlelog)
4. choose server

I read today that Battlelog gets a 2 minute reservation on the server to give you time to load the game and log into the server.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Origin and Battlelog are separate.  Minor update:
> 
> how DICE is saying it will work
> 
> ...



my point is still valid though. (my note about steam isn't)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

First post updated.

On the server browser thing it will work like this..

1. log in to Origin (access EA Account)
2. Open web browser.
3. log in to Battlelog (access your bf3 soldier) via web browser.
3. load server browser in your web browser (Battlelog)
5. Battlelog launches BF3 to chosen server via a plug in.

Now if you wanna change servers you will have to quite BF3 and pick another server in the web browser and relaunch the damn game.

So now instead of just going into the game and logging in and picking a server we have about three extra steps to change servers.

How it should be.....

1. log in to orgin
2. launch BF3
3. load server browser (in game)
4. choose server (in game)


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> First post updated.
> 
> On the server browser thing it will work like this..
> 
> ...



that is the same number of steps we have now, not 3 extra.

hopefully, EA will be smart enough to incorporate a browser for battlelog to remove a step.

don't really have my hopes up on that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> that is the same number of steps we have now, not 3 extra.
> 
> hopefully, EA will be smart enough to incorporate a browser for battlelog to remove a step.
> 
> don't really have my hopes up on that.



Sorry its two extra to change a server.

1. Quit BF3 and pick a new server.
2. Relaunch BF3.

With the extra step of having to log into the web browser to begin with its 3 extra steps total. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 19, 2011)

so, September is coming up fast, any word on beta dates?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

bah they totally fucked BF3,

why do they insist on making shit more complicated to run then it needs to be,

"hey guys i got a great idea"  well lets hear it "what if we make the process to find and join servers even more agonizing and waste more time, waste development money and resources doing it, and then totally tie it all into Origin, on top of that lets added 20+ more steps in the process to enter the game enter a server leave the game join another server situation, to the point people will just say fuck it, and remain on shit servers because quiting and joining another is just as agonizing" - that is an amazing idea. do it NOW!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ya know the bad thing about Teamspeak is when I read peoples posts I read it in their voice. lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

I have decided, I will not be getting battlefield 3. With pc gamers getting screwed over again, with a game that is dominated by pc and will still be played by pc gamers long after the console people stopped playing to play mw3. I'm just going to stick with BBC2 and when the people who only play sniper go over to battlefield 3 I will have a ton more fun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I have decided, I will not be getting battlefield 3. With pc gamers getting screwed over again, with a game that is dominated by pc and will still be played by pc gamers long after the console people stopped playing to play mw3. I'm just going to stick with BBC2 and when the people who only play sniper go over to battlefield 3 I will have a ton more fun.



Pre-ejaculate much?

Maybe you should play the game before you decide?


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 19, 2011)

Fu$king hell, having souch a rough time talking my friends who all have recently updated PCs to getting the game ON PC.  There all stuck in middleschool with the xboxs.  Sorry if I offend anyone who enjoys playing this game or any game on console, but this is freakin' Battlfield...it's meant for the PC.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 19, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> this is freakin' Battlfield...it's meant for the PC.



I don't think anyone here is going to argue with you.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

yes it is ment for PC to bad there still fucking it up on the front end.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pre-ejaculate much?



Nah, just annoyed. With the whole external server browser for pc is just annoying. As someone with a very bad Internet connection I have to server hop till I find a new one, and having to close the game and choose a new server, then open the game, and then log in is kinda annoying, because I know I will have to do it atleast 5 times on battlefield 3. If I want to play a game, I will prob play 30 mins. And 10 mins of trying to get into a game will make me not want to play, ever.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe they think PC users feel the need to multi task so much that they made extra steps just to play the game. Next we will need to dosi doe and spin your partner to change kits. lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

that .... would be hilarious to see.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Maybe they think PC users feel the need to multi task so much that they made extra steps just to play the game lol



O_O who is multitasking while playing BBC2?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O who is multitasking while playing BBC2?



Thats a port silly. BF3 is PC based and multi-task friendly. You will need an 8 core just to maintain all the programs open to reload your rifle.


----------



## bucketface (Aug 19, 2011)

why didn't they just make the server browser accessible b4 u start the game. eg 
Step 1: launch server browser, log in to server browser 
        2: pick server, game launches into the server 
        3: have the server browser also accessible from within the game.

@ below. 
sorry wasn't clear enough. Basically i'm asking why i even have to launch the game.. wait 30sec for it to load to the menu, log into server browser, etc.... when i could just launch a browser that is integrated with the game and starts up faster lets me see matches and then boots straight into the match..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

bucketface said:


> why didn't they just make the server browser accessible b4 u start the game. eg
> Step 1: launch, log in to server browser
> 2: pick server, game launches into the server
> 3: have the server also accessible from within the game.



That's how it is for BBC2




TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a port silly. BF3 is PC based and multi-task friendly. You will need an 8 core just to maintain all the programs open to reload your rifle.



OMG WILL U NEED 2 590s 2 load da menu ?!!!111one!1!11


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> That's how it is for BBC2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh no.

on the Alpha I ran fine with 1 5850...... better than a 460 for sure


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 19, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> uh no.
> 
> on the Alpha I ran fine with 1 5850...... better than a 460 for sure



That is the one and only thing I hated about BF2 
and it still does it regardless of upgrades.
The maps load so damn slow.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> uh no.
> 
> on the Alpha I ran fine with 1 5850...... better than a 460 for sure



Jokes :3


----------



## newbsandwich (Aug 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> That is the one and only thing I hated about BF2
> and it still does it regardless of upgrades.
> The maps load so damn slow.



I know my load times have dropped drastically since swapping from my old P4 system.  I remember i used to be able to go us the restroom and grab a drink between maps, and more if i had changed settings and shaders had to load again.  Now its almost as fast as BC2.  And i don't even have an SSD, i'm sure that would make it real quick.  

And from what i remember in the BF3 Alpha, you could pick your server, and check a box that said "launch game when ready" so that it would start up right away after securing you a spot and loaded up.  During that time I searched around the battlelog and checked my stats, see who else was playing and stuff.  Didn't seem that complicated or long and drawn out at all.


----------



## Q9650 (Aug 19, 2011)

my 4ghz q9650 will eat it like breakfast combined with my furious 460..ahh i forgot my ocz vertex2e 60gb ssd


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 19, 2011)

All the gripes are generally valid (though some may be overreacting) and I know Im too easily satisfied/pleased when it comes to games but I don't think anything could keep me from this one even Ubisoft-style DRM.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> All the gripes are generally valid (though some may be overreacting) and I know Im too easily satisfied/pleased when it comes to games but I don't think anything could keep me from this one even Ubisoft-style DRM.



I know I'm complaining, but I'm prob gunna get it anyway lol The whole server thing is kinda annoying but I hope they fix it. and who really is going to play battlefield 3 offline? Really when are you ever disconnected from the enet


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I know I'm complaining, but I'm prob gunna get it anyway lol The whole server thing is kinda annoying but I hope they fix it. and who really is going to play battlefield 3 offline? Really when are you ever disconnected from the enet



When the ISP goes down for maintenance ^_^ or the power goes out and you have you LAN on the Generator. Or even the epic LAN PARTY. (warehouse full of gamers not the Case)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 19, 2011)

So I read a goddamn book until all's well again. 

We certainly don't need to debate the merits of always-on DRM here. Even if it had any. Though it's actually kinda moot in the first place with a game with which I will primarily play multi anyway.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 19, 2011)

I re-watched the Caspian Border trailer.  On the bottom right of the screen, to the left of the ammo/health readout each vehicle you get in to shows the number of positions within the vehicle, and the names of the persons occupying those positions.  Every bit of tank video shows three positions in the tank.  For both teams.

Any ideas on what the third position does?  What new capabilities might the tanks have?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I re-watched the Caspian Border trailer.  On the bottom right of the screen, to the left of the ammo/health readout each vehicle you get in to shows the number of positions within the vehicle, and the names of the persons occupying those positions.  Every bit of tank video shows three positions in the tank.  For both teams.
> 
> Any ideas on what the third position does?  What new capabilities might the tanks have?



Top Gunner
Main Gunner
Driver

Wild guess.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 19, 2011)

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefield-3s-3d-spotting-explained/ This is one of the many things I hated in BF3 Alpha, and it defiantly wasn't like they are describing it, in the Alpha, once you get marked, you will stay like that for the next one or two minutes even if you hid behind a cover.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Top Gunner
> Main Gunner
> Driver
> 
> Wild guess.



I for one, love that idea. Its more fun you and your friends as you can carry an extra guy. 

not only this but. its more realistic


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 20, 2011)

VG24/7 - Indestructible: DICE’s Karl Troedsson on Battlefield 3



Spoiler



Fri, Aug 19, 2011 | 15:22 BST

During gamescom, Alex Donaldson cornered DICE GM Karl Magnus Troedsson and to discuss upcoming juggernaut Battlefield 3, rivalries, and what the firm’s plans are for the future.

_GETTING TO KNOW KARL

Between the years of 1990-1999, he studied computer science, computer engineering, and creative programming at university.
Worked for two and half years at Unique Development Studios AB as a level designer and artist, shipped three games.
Spent nine months at Vision Park AB where he managed internally funded projects built by local developers and shipped Swedish versions of international titles such as Blue Byte’s Settlers IV and Paradox’s Europa Universalis.
Joined DICE in 2001 as a producer, and has been senior or executive producer for the Battlefield series over the years.
Was named VP and general manager of DICE in 2010.
_
Softly spoken and ridiculously articulate, Karl Magnus Troedsson is a calming interviewee. Even amidst the noise of people grabbing free coffee and taking breaks in the sit-down area of EA’s gamescom 2011 business booth he’s an absolute pleasure to interview. Every answer is clear, simple, and well thought out, and the PR rep accompanying him seems to relax as the interview wears on, knowing all too well he’s not going to say something obtuse or off-message.

Underneath the calm surface, though, is a master of destruction. Karl is the vice president and general manager at Digital Illusions, CE, or DICE, the developers behind the building-collapsing, gun-toting, 64-player and stunningly realistic Battlefield 3. In our brief time with Troedsson, we chatted about the BattleLog, Rivalries with other titles, Frostbite Engine 3, and why Battlefield 3 had to wait until now.

*VG247: It’s been a long time since Battlefield 2. What was the reasoning behind now being the right time to go back to that style of gameplay?*

*Karl Magnus Troedsson:* Well, there’s almost a bit of a scenario where stars were aligning and it felt like the right time, really. There’s a lot of stars that have aligned, I would say. One of them is core things like technology; when we built the Frostbite 1 engine and we built Bad Company 1 those stars were aligned like ‘ok, we have next gen consoles – PlayStation 3 and 360 – we’ve built a new engine to utilize that power – stars align.

But we didn’t feel we got as far as we wanted with PC gaming – Bad Company 1 didn’t come out on PC at all and the PC version of Bad Company 2 even though we’re proud of it wasn’t a proper sequel in any way to Battlefield 2, which had a very specific PC focus. So now we have the Frostbite 2 engine which allows us to do so many more things – especially on PC, that was one of the stars that just – click – it came into place.

The second one was probably what the team wanted to do themselves. After Bad Company 1 and 2 which both had a bit of a slapstick humour – a slightly goofy feeling to it – the team really felt that they wanted to build something a lot more authentic; the word authentic is very important to us. That was aligned with what Battlefield 2 actually was – a modern shooter with a much more authentic tone.

So it was like that’s good – click – another thing that came into place of what we wanted to build. And also I would say that perhaps the experience of the team is at the right place. We feel like now – because Battlefield 2 is very near and dear to us in the studio, and just making a quick ‘oh this is Battlefield 3 and throw it out there-’ that would never work because we’re proud of what the former game is and still is; there’s still a lot of people playing it.

We couldn’t make a sequel if we didn’t feel we could deliver it at the quality that we wanted it to be, so that’s probably the three big things that make it feel like this is the right timing to release Battlefield 3.

*Was it ever difficult coming back to this and doing it on the console as well? To get that sense of scale and scope and have some of those vehicles that have more elaborate control schemes and fit them to a controller?*

It has been a challenge, but this is where even though this is a sequel to Battlefield 2, I’d say it’s also an ‘experience sequel’ from Bad Company 1 and 2. We’ve learned a lot about making console games from those games. Naturally introducing jets is a big thing on console – we debated for a long time if we should even have them or not and then we said ‘No, let’s go for it’ but it comes down to scaling.

Scaling the Battlefield experience we have done before, as well. So those huge open 64 player multiplayer maps on PC – we scale them down to more of a 32 player setting which works well with the 24 players on console as well, but we can still keep the jets and helicopters and this kind of stuff. It hasn’t been an extreme challenge, but naturally it was something the team had to tackle head-on.

*You do pull the maps back a bit for the console versions, then?*

Absolutely. You can’t play a 64 player map for conquest with 24 players – it would just feel very empty.

*Can you explain the reasoning behind what happened with 1943 on the PC – why it fell by the wayside for a while and ultimately was cancelled completely?*

As a developer sometimes we have to make tough decisions regarding where we put our efforts. DICE is a big studio compared to Sweedish terms – a big company – but if you compare it to other titles and the amount of people they’re putting on their projects we’re quite small, actually. Sometimes we have to make tough decisions about where we’re going to spend our efforts.

In that case it was basically that we didn’t have the manpower to build it on PC. We decided that, ok, you know what – even though we went out and promised it, we can’t do this. Instead of just making a shitty throw-out version – that’s not what we do, we always try to build things to quality and be innovative and these kind of things in our games, and if we can’t do that we’d rather not do it at all.

In the end that time was better spent on future titles like Battlefield 3.

*You’ve done storyline in Bad Company, but this is the first time that the main-line series has had a full story. The main-line series is more serious, so how much did you get the insight you needed to build this realistic story?*

The team that had built this game – a lot of that core team has been with us since the beginning of the franchise. Our lead multiplayer designer Lars Gustavsson was in on the Codename Eagle days – he’s basically Mr. Battlefield. So they have gained a lot of experience over the years regarding how does it feel to fly a jet or how does it feel to fire this weapon – from first time experience to talking to contractors that come in and help us to actually going down to a range and firing ourselves and also looking at reference material as well, of course.

There’s a lot of accumulated knowledge there, but for this product we have also used special operatives that come in – Andy McNabb has helped us out, advising us on mocap shoots – what kind of animations we should do, moves to do, how to hold a weapon, how to breach a door, this kind of stuff. Also things like how military speak, what kind of language do they use – it’s really good for us to have that kind of contact with different personnel and we’ve had more of them – not just Andy McNabb – more of them, from the Swedish Military, the US Military – but Andy McNabb is definitely the most high profile one.

*You’ve got a very intense rivalry going on – do you feel that it’s absolutely achievable to beat them, or are you merely interested in being the better received game critically?*

I will say this – as a developer at DICE we are very focused on building the best game that we can. We’re trying to build the biggest, the best Battlefield game we’ve ever done. We’re also trying to build a game that we want to play ourselves, and we’re also trying to build a game that we know the core consumer of Battlefield really wants to play.

Actually, we want to expand it – we want to get more people in to play the game, that’s why we’re putting a lot of focus into the single player and co-op to attract more people into the franchise because we want more people involved and hopefully move over to multiplayer when they’re done because multiplayer is the heart of everything for us.

So we’re not too – on a day to day basis we’re not very involved in this whole ‘title fight’ or whatever you want to call it from that point of view. Winning for us is not about beating them in any way; it’s about surpassing what we’ve done before. We want to build a better game than Bad Company 2, we want to surpass the sales we had of that product – it was a huge success for us and EA I would argue in many ways of looking at it – both sales but also in quality and commitment from the community and community responses and such. So that’s our main goal – to beat ourselves.

*Were there any key issues bringing all the features of Frostbite 2 across to the consoles?*

Well, it’s always challenging to build on a platform that has such a specified set of requirements but we have been doing that for quite some time. The biggest challenge was actually a bit more to utilize all the power of the next-gen PCs, I would argue, as they have come a long way over the past few years.

We’ve done PS3 games before, we’ve done 360 games before – the challenge was to do more on those platforms as well. With the help of Frostbite 2 the game has definitely come alive with the new animation, the dynamic lighting and these kind of things – it hasn’t been that much of a challenge but of course when it comes down to it you have less memory, a less powerful platform on consoles – so you have to scale down. A lot of game development has to do with putting priorities in different areas – where do you want to spend the power that you have, and while Microsoft and Sony’s platforms are still very powerful with a lot more power to find in them, it’s getting harder – the more you use of them the harder it gets to find those final percentage points of power to use.

It is very obvious though if you look at the typical console cycles the games that are released late – almost at the last part of the console cycle – are twice, three times as good looking than the ones at the beginning of the console cycle. I’m not saying that we are at the console cycle’s end right now – I think this console cycle is going to last longer than we’ve seen before – so there’s going to be much more to find as we move forward, as well, but the PCs are definitely moving ahead quicker.

*Although we might not be there, is that something that you would personally like to see sooner rather than later – consoles as powerful as today’s high-end PCs?*

I would say yes and no. As a developer, it’s always interesting to find a new console to start working on, but I also know how challenging it is for us as developers to go through the console cycle. When you get next gen technology there’s a lot of investment financially, there’s a lot of blood, sweat and tears that needs to go into upgrading the engine or whatever – so from that point of view I wouldn’t mind if that took a bit longer so we can settle in on the platforms we have and then move ahead.

I think that more importantly the platforms that we have are really powerful as well, so there’s still a lot to be had than what we’re doing now. Of course, then you have the devil on the shoulder saying ‘oh, more memory! More GPU! More CPU Power!’ The more we can get the better – the more we can get on screen. It’s always a balance between how ambitious we want to be as a developer.

*Can you give me a little bit of an insight as to why and how you decided to go with the BattleLog, and why on PC you decided to pull matchmaking out of the game executable and into the web browser?*

Actually it’s interesting because I’ve been doing tonnes of interviews here now and everyone seems to love the game but I don’t think everyone really graps what the BattleLog really is. You seem to have caught on to it – it is actually a very groundbreaking feature – on PC, you don’t really have a main menu. You’re actually playing it from the web.

The main idea is this – we wanted to create a social connectivity between the players that we hadn’t had before. It’s not just about looking at stats, and looking at what you did in the last round – it’s about connectivity, finding friends, seeing what they’re playing… easy ways of finding new friends and connecting to other social networks etcetera, so it’s definitely been more of a social network kind of twist to the Battlefield community we’ve had before.

*Were any of the decisions to do these things influenced by your web-based game Battlefield Heroes?*

Well, yes and no. We’re perhaps more inspired by the social networks out there – anything from Facebook to Nike Plus, I don’t know if you use that – where you can compete and challenge each other and see what people are doing and cheer your friends on, talk shit to your competitors etcetera. That in combination with the fact that we wanted to influence e-sports and these kind of things in the game as well meant that BattleLog was the right way to go.

Now it’s also a point to make that console players will have the BattleLog as well in their main menu – it is their main menu, really – but we also want players to if possible play with a computer at their side so that they can see the deeper experience of BattleLog at their side while playing.

*Are you planning to do any extras like tablets or phone apps or anything like that? A lot of people play with their phones nearby, for example.*

We haven’t announced anything yet, but there definitely is. There’s long term plans for how we want to engage the community not just while you’re sitting in front of your console or computer, we want you when you’re sitting on your own on the bus or the tube or whatever we want you to connect into the game experience.

Not play the actual game per se because the Battlefield 3 experience is a hardcore, HD, AAA experience – even the iPad 2 which is an amazing, powerful platform – whatever’s going to come in the future will be great – but just connecting the BattleLog to the different mobile platforms is definitely going to be a way in which we want to embrace the community in new ways. That’s definitely a core thing for us.

*You can never answer these questions fully for obvious reasons, but – you guys have been almost a pure Battlefield Studio barring Mirrors Edge for quite some time. Do you feel like after Battlefield 3 is finished that you’ll want to experiment again, as you did with Mirrors’ Edge, or will you just be continuing to build more Battlefield?*

Battlefield is the core of the studio. DICE was founded – before my time we did pinball games, racing games, a lot of stuff. Since Codename Eagle came out and followed by the success of Battlefield 1942 it has been a core thing of what we’ve been doing. Naturally, we’re going to keep doing Battlefield games – we love Battlefield ourselves, we’re still building the game because we love to play it ourselves.

That said, DICE is also committed to not only making Battlefield games. If not for anything else then for our own mental health as developers. It’s good to actually have some different creative output to your game development skills. Mirrors Edge was definitely one of those type things that we did, and we are committed to doing other things as well.

We haven’t announced anything, but there are… a couple of things… on the backburner that might happen in the future. We’ll see what happens.



Planet Battlefield - GamesCom Day 3 News Roundup



Spoiler



Friday, 19 August, 2011 at 12:57 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

Day 3 of Gamescom has come to an end and the Battlefield 3 news keeps flowing in. Don't forget to tune in early tomorrow morning (2:30am PT / 5:30am ET) for the last Battlefield 3 live chat with brand new BF3 co-op gameplay. 

--EA UK "Go Prone" Competition
--Conquest Hands-on - BF-Games.net
--PS3 Co-op Hands-on- BF-Games.net
--Somua.com Previews (Translated): Article 1, Article 2, Article 3
--Impressions from EA UK forum user
--Interview w/ KM Troedsson - VG247
--CoD vs Battlefield argument graphic (via Reddit)
--Hands-on with Battlefield 3: Aftershock - PocketGamer
--Conquest & TDM Preview -Metro.co.uk
--Dogtags given out at Gamescom
--Off screen iPad screens of Battlefield 3: Aftershock
--MW Community Manager tweeting about playing BF3

Alan 'Demize99' Kertz, Battlefield 3 Senior Gameplay Designer 
--Working on teamplay comm for all platforms
--Smoke gives players, vehicles spot immunity for few seconds
--Bigger sensitive range on consoles
--ENV - night vision + thermals
--1:37 in Caspian Border trailer is MAV (Micro air vehicle)
--TDM is 24 players
--Support get C4, PDW all kits
--Vehicle regen info

Dominik 'd1ApRiL' Herbst, Admin of bfbcs.com, bf3stats.com
--Flag positions feel properly positioned
--Caspian Border feels very large
--Jet height in BF3 is 1000 meters (Same as BF2)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Like I said once before, I don't care how I play it, where I play, when I play it, why I play it and who I play it with; I just want to play the damn game!!

The whole "externer server" thing doesn't reflect the game it self. Don't give two sh*ts, only thing I care about is when i'm sitting down and I have my left hand on WASD and my right hand on my mouse and my eyes glued to my 24" monitor and I'm blown away by how god like the game is. That's what I care about.

Too many peeps crying over such nonsense that has nothing to do with the game it self.
"Oh it's not on steam!!! QQ"
"Oh we have to use origin QQ"
"Oh external server QQ"
"Oh it doesn't pay my bills QQ"

Battlefield 3 will make us remember why we game on pc and not on console, nuff said.


----------



## Abe504 (Aug 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Like I said once before, I don't care how I play it, where I play, when I play it, why I play it and who I play it with; I just want to play the damn game!!
> 
> The whole "externer server" thing doesn't reflect the game it self. Don't give two sh*ts, only thing I care about is when i'm sitting down and I have my left hand on WASD and my right hand on my mouse and my eyes glued to my 24" monitor and I'm blown away by how god like the game is. That's what I care about.
> 
> ...




Truth


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 20, 2011)

http://battlefield3community.com/f80/battlefield-3s-pc-main-menu-browser-based-860/ 

So basically, there won't be an in-game main menu, you get straight into the server and if you wanted to change the settings you will have to do it in-game, and hopefully this removes the need to restart the game in order to apply the changes. 

Sigh, knowing DICE very good, their ideas always looks good on paper, I just hope that this time they pull it off from the start and not make the same BF2 mistakes, BF2 fundamental gameplay is still bugged, and BC2 became playable 6 months or so after the release date.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 20, 2011)

twitter.com/d1ApRiL: "Jet ammo is unlimited. Is balanced through reload times #BF3"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/d1ApRiL: "Jet ammo is unlimited. Is balanced through reload times #BF3"



Guys if you're a member of the clubhouse please start thanking Gully more. GullyFoyle posts so much BF3 sauce he should change his name to Heinz 57.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Gully


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 20, 2011)

*Kickin Console A$$*

I hope they have some update to allow us to kick some Console Ass. 
I don't expect them to do it. I just wish they would. I want to put my co-workers and friends who trash talk PC gaming into the grave on BF3. Like maybe a Server or two that would be cross-platform.


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 20, 2011)

I just hope you wont have only one choice of class because of that origin.
How it was in alpha?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, has anyone thought about building a rig that is good enough to run this game yet?

I mean I know it isn't going to be the next crysis, but to those that know, how demanding is it really?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 20, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey, has anyone thought about building a rig that is good enough to run this game yet?
> 
> I mean I know it isn't going to be the next crysis, but to those that know, how demanding is it really?



Only as demanding as you make it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Only as demanding as you make it.



Right. It's one of those games.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 20, 2011)

the beta is your upgrade window. there will probably be a lot of articles and benchmarks.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 21, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey, has anyone thought about building a rig that is good enough to run this game yet?
> 
> I mean I know it isn't going to be the next crysis, but to those that know, how demanding is it really?



I built a new rig for this game (other games too, this was just the catalyst that got me moving)

I want to run on max, hopefully won't need to drop more $$ on another GPU.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 21, 2011)

For the love of Battlelog...



Spoiler



twitter.com/Demize99: "Why Battlelog in a browser? Battlelog let's you check your stats, your friends, your feed from Any Where. Work, the toilet, the pub..."

twitter.com/Demize99:: "Battlelog on the web also makes it easier for us to support you the players. We can build a better Server Browser on Battlelog."

twitter.com/Demize99: "Finally, you can use all the features of Battlelog while playing via alt-tab. So you can check stats or browse servers in play (unlike BC2)."

twitter.com/Silvanoshi_EA: "@Demize99 And it being web based, you can roll our new updates for it without having any downtime/client patching, meaning quicker updates."

EA UK Forum Poll on Battlelog



BF-Games @ Gamescom: Team Deatmatch, PunkBuster rcon tools



Spoiler



by -= Punkbuster =- 20.08.2011 at 12.00 

It's getting crowded on GamesCom and BF-Games.net Team is almost entirely at the scene, to give you the hotest infos about Battlefield 3 . About an hour ago we had the chance to watch Community ManagerDaniel Matrosaka zh1nt0 play the Team Deathmatch mode on the map metro operation . Afterwards we had the chance to ask a few questions zh1nt0 in a Q & A. The result is an interessting list of details that we are providing you in the list below, since we're going to play TDM ourselves at 12 o'clock. And for those that are quietly underway to GamesCom we've got bad news: At 10 o'clock the waiting time for playing BF3 was already at about eight hours. Without a fast-path there is hardly any chance to play the game.

Comment by Mikael Kalms about RCON tools coming soon
Before we get to the overview, we'd like to focus on a Particular topic: the server files. There is not going to be any public server files. That has been said pretty clearly during the Q & A. On the upside BF3 is going to contain support for the anti-cheat tool PunkBuster. Members of anti-cheat communities like GGC are already in close contact with the developers to discuss topics like the PB screenshots. Reminder: In Bad Company 2 many screens simply turned out black. The third and last info concerns the RCON tools that did not seem to be developed before the actual release. Acezh1nt0 announced there is going to be a blog post about this topic by Mikael Kalms. soon We are looking forward to it and will keep you up to date.

-Punkbuster support including PB Screenshots
-Close cooperation with Even Balance
-Squad in the menu GamesCom version is not yet final
-Team Deathmatch is coming for all nine maps announced
-Max 12 vs. 12 in TDM
-Same classes and customization in TDM as in the other modes
-Functional ingamemenu with scoreboard, squadmenu, suicide, options, etc
-24 player maps for console are scaled
-No alligned map size dynamically based on the numbers of players
-No public server files, reason is DICE 'anti-cheat strategy
-Friend list in-game messages to buddies in the
-No new info yet about the question batterecorder
-Remaining tickets will be shown after end of round in the final game
-Autobalance similiar to the one in BC2
-No new info about pre-order yet
-There is no final decision about origin and the number of soldiers yet
-Split screen on console is not possible due to the hardware limits on console



Planet Battlefield - Gamescom Day 4 News Roundup



Spoiler



Saturday, 20 August, 2011 at 11:15 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

One last day of Gamescom coming up tomorrow and that's it! Next Battlefield 3 event is Penny Arcade Expo (PAX) in Seattle, Washington on August 26-28th.
--TDM, PunkBuster, RCON-Tools - BF-Games.net
--Conquest Impressions - BF-Games.net
--Branzone a Battlefield 3 ranked server provider
--Off Screen PS3 Co-op Videos: 1, 2, 3 (GameSpot)
--Why the PS3 version of Battlefield 3 might be the superior
--Vote for BF3 @ IGN People's Choice
--Battlefield 3 vs Modern Warfare 3
--Video Interview w/ KM Troedsson - GeForce.com
--BF3 Pre-order Deal $48 shipped
--16 minutes off screen PS3 co-op footage (Gamersyde)
--PS3 Co-op Preview (Joystiq)
--Gamescom Hits Capacity - 62,000

Dominik 'd1ApRiL' Herbst, Admin of bfbcs.com, bf3stats.com
--12 vs 12 max for TDM
--9 hour wait for BF3 line
--Gamescom entrance

Alan 'Demize99' Kertz, Battlefield 3 Senior Gameplay Designer
--M1014 extended tube is an unlock
--Game designed to alt-tab to Battlelog
--No underwater gameplay
--Disarming mines
--Long term plans for BF3
--Ads not motivation for Battlelog



Battlefieldo - BF3 GAMESCOM Q&A SESSIONS SUMMARY *UPDATE*



Spoiler



In the past few Days a lot of new Information surfaced through the Q/A Livestreams. DICE representatives Daniel Matros and Gustav Halling took a few questions from the Community and answered them on the Livestream. We compiled a list with every bit they confirmed in the Q/A Sessions at Gamescom 2011. Most importantly they confirmed:


no splitscreen coop at launch
they are working toward commo rose on consoles, probably not available at launch
unlimited sprint like in bc2, you can also strafe
9 MP maps confirmed “for now” (Operation Metro, Caspian Border)
dog tag customization available after you reach a certain level
limited number of rockets on planes, need to resupply at runway
hardcore mode and infantry only mode available
kill cam in normal gamemode
jets are a spawn point in Conquest
jets can fly really high in BF3, but you’ll lose controls the higher you go (1000m, like in BF2)
deployable 60mm Mortars
conquest flags will have a name and a letter
multiplayer fact sheet only confirms everything shown to this date, AND IS NOT FINAL
no LAN for BF3 at release, probably never (ANTI-CHEAT Measure)
A-10 is available in Multiplayer
AH-6J Littlebird is available in Multiplayer
no automatic hovering for the helicopters, feels more like BF2
stationary Carrier on Wake Island
Working at DICE makes it hard to have a Girlfriend

Our friends at BF-Games.net compiled a nice list of everything that got revealed at the Q/A Sessions with the Battlefield Community at Gamescom 2011.


Punkbustersupport including PB Screenshots
Close cooperation with Even Balance (Punkbuster)
Squad Menu in the GamesCom version is not final yet
Team Deathmatch is coming for all 9 announced maps
Max. 12 vs 12 in TDM
Same classes and customization in TDM as in the other modes
Functional ingamemenu with scoreboard, squadmenu, suicide, options etc.
24 player maps for console are scaled
No dynamically alligned map size based on the numbers of players
No public server files, reason is DICE’ anticheat strategy
Ingame messages to buddies in the friend list
No new info about the batterecorder question yet
Remaining tickets will be shown after end of round in the final game
Autobalance similiar to the one in BC2
No new info about pre-order yet
There is no final decision about origin and the number of soldiers yet
Splitscreen on console is not possible due to the hardware limits on console


----------



## raptori (Aug 21, 2011)

A Vote system for an in-game server browser EA forums ,I don't know if we have one here in TPU but it will be good idea


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 21, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I built a new rig for this game (other games too, this was just the catalyst that got me moving)
> 
> I want to run on max, hopefully won't need to drop more $$ on another GPU.



O_O You can run it fine on that beast... It should be like witcher 2ish graphic requirements.


----------



## erixx (Aug 21, 2011)

Afterwards of their clarifications it doesn't look that bad, if server browers runs better in a internet browser (technically this is true) and if the game relauches quickly ("before that game is again full or gone...")

But I wonder if guys with slow connexions will suffer from all that traffic in the background...


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 21, 2011)

We will find in beta, but still, 23 days remaining...


----------



## raptori (Aug 21, 2011)

erixx said:


> But I wonder if guys with slow connexions will suffer from all that traffic in the background...



I think I will suffer



blue.dot said:


> We will find in beta, but still, 23 days remaining...



from where did get the 23 days remaining source please !


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 21, 2011)

From czech fan website (they have pretty good info, but I dont know from where)
http://www.battlefield-3.cz/
But they can be wrong...


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/d1ApRiL: "Jet ammo is unlimited. Is balanced through reload times #BF3"


Just like BF: P4F. Along with the web browser battlelog thingy, it just looks to me that BF: P4F really was the true beta for the features and minor game teaks for BF3. Now I'm beginning to wonder if BF3 is going to be like P4F, feature-wise, but with updated graphics and prone.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Guys if you're a member of the clubhouse please start thanking Gully more. GullyFoyle posts so much BF3 sauce he should change his name to Heinz 57.


Sir, yes sir. Right away, sir.


----------



## caleb (Aug 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Just like BF: P4F. Along with the web browser battlelog thingy, .



Plan B for "we can't work it out with STEAM".


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 21, 2011)

Off Screen Jet play

Gamescom 2011: Battlefield 3 Interview - Mr Sark talks to Karl Magnus Troedsson (VP of DICE)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Off Screen Jet play



asshole crashed his own plane...*cough*amature*cough*

though i have to say. the footage was just beautiful. the way everything looked.... the wide open spaces. the clouds, the smoke and how fluid the motions were when he done some spins

I found myself beatin off halfway through that video... its the sex!


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> asshole crashed his own plane...*cough*amature*cough*
> 
> Have you never crashed a plane in the BF series?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> Have you never crashed a plane in the BF series?



Suicide ramming YES

but crash crash, as in i had no idea how low to the ground i was kind of crash.... No, Never


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Suicide ramming YES
> 
> but crash crash, as in i had no idea how low to the ground i was kind of crash.... No, Never



then obviously you're doing it wrong. accidental road kills FTW!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I found myself beatin off halfway through that video... its the sex!



WTF dude? TMI way TMI


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> then obviously you're doing it wrong. accidental road kills FTW!



IF you mean coming so close to the ground to clip and 'roadkill' people in a plane. yes i have done that. not killing myself in the process.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IF you mean coming so close to the ground to clip and 'roadkill' people in a plane. yes i have done that. not killing myself in the process.



I think you missed the accidental. you should be flying so low you hit infantry without trying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I think you missed the accidental. you should be flying so low you hit infantry without trying.



As a pilot

I try not to Jeopardize the plane, because if i go down. theres about 5 or 10 other people waiting for it. and more then half of them cant even VTOL or take off without damaging the aircraft. 

I spent a whole wake island game watching one motherf**ker take off in a F35B damaging it because he yanked up on the stick too hard during take off fly off the carrier only to see his sorry ass spawn back less then 2mins later. 

with all due respect to him - I was a noob pilot once too. but when im off in that plane. im in it for a good 15mins and then some unless otherwise.

If that makes me a plane whore because I like to put tools to good use and keep the noobs off it. then so be it. 

fighter jets are made to dominate. not to be rammed into the ground over and over again at 300mph.

I know its all a game. but i take my flying very seriously.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> As a pilot
> 
> I try not to Jeopardize the plane, because if i go down. theres about 5 or 10 other people waiting for it. and more then half of them cant even VTOL or take off without damaging the aircraft.
> 
> ...


^This. Same thing with me. 
As annoying as it seem, patience always pays. And in maps where most are taking off in jets just to get to the fight faster and crashing there, not only it doesn't make a difference (in the score), that team usually begins to loose (unless there is a team of 3 medics there, 2 of them with pads). Eventually, those guys will begin to think that they may need armor and take a tank, leaving the jet to you (or me). Then, it's just a matter of taking off and raising hell from above! 





The way it should be done.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 21, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Gamescom Day 5 News Roundup



Spoiler



Sunday, 21 August, 2011 at 15:26 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

Gamescom has come to an end, but previews and footage continues to roll in. We hope you enjoyed our coverage. Don't forget to check out the other news roundups listed below.


Making of Battlefield 3 Wall - CoD:BO ad painted over
Q&A w/ German Community Manager (Translated)
BF3 Jet Gameplay - PCMasters.de
16 minutes co-op gameplay vkontakte.ru
BF3 Q&A Aug 20th Recorded Stream (w/ @MatthewPruitt & Seeson)
Interview w/ KM Troedsson - Destructoid
Over 20% high-end PCs fried at BF3 booth (Unconfirmed, site currently down & video removed)
BF3 Player Reaction Videos - GeForce.com
Co-op Gameplay Video - RajmanGaming
BF3 Co-op Preview - Joystiq

Alan 'Demize99' Kertz, Battlefield 3 Senior Gameplay Designer

Squad notification of squad ammo upgrade
All gamemodes on all maps at launch
All kit weapons - shotguns & PDWs
No comment on Back to Karkand weapons
All vehicles regen until disabled
Bullet drop on all weapons, all platforms
Most balanced Battlefield game ever
Glint based on scope
Scope glint directional
2 knifes to the front to kill
Crouching and prone will avoid claymores
Silencers possible on everything but shotguns
All SMGs are PDWs, 2 P90s a misprint
On the overheating / fried PCs at Gamescom
No benchmark mode
All faction weapons unlocked when kit is completed
Ultra settings for BF3


----------



## Recus (Aug 22, 2011)

To provide the best gaming experience on Battlefield 3, EA has put the package in PCs to run Battlefield 3. 


```
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.somua.com/%3Fsujet%3D19831/
```

Note that the GTX 595 is a dual-GPU card that is not yet out, and that NVIDIA provides special drivers for EA gamescom to improve a little gaming experience (and probably reduce bugs ).

Remastered GTX590?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 22, 2011)

Kotaktu - Battlefield 3s Multiplayer Blows 128 Socks Clean Off



Spoiler



BY LUKE PLUNKETT AUG 22, 2011 7:00 AM 

Battlefield 3's booth at Gamescom was not fucking around. Inside its cavernous hall, at the end of an hours-long wait, were 64 personal computers and an 18-minute round of the game's multiplayer.

It's quite the experience.

Taking place on the game's Caspian Border map, an enormous expanse of creeks, hills, plains and buildings, the demo throws 32 American soldiers against 32 Russians in a classic game of Battlefield's multiplayer, each side scrambling to control points on the map.

This is a map that's been shown off before in trailers and screenshots (like the one above). It looked great there, and in person (admittedly, on a monster machine), it looked...just as great. It's not often you get shot in a multiplayer game because you got caught staring at the effect a tree's shadow had on the running water in a small stream.

More importantly than its looks, though, this played like the same old Battlefield. Playing as infantry, aiming is sharp and responsive. Vehicles were easy to learn but hard to master (though I did shoot a helicopter down with an Abrams at first attempt). There's great and constant visual feedback on where everybody on your team is and, more importantly, where all the spotted bad guys are as well.

Prior to the match kicking off, I had access to the customisation system, which had many items and weapons already unlocked. There was a great deal of scope for individuality here, players able to create their own ideal loadout of weapons, gear and powerups but since I only had one game to try it out on, there's not much more to report on it.

Amazingly, considering I only had 18 minutes of play time, I managed to man a buggy's machine gun, drive a tank and even stroll uncontested into the cockpit of an F-18 (then fly uncontested into the side of a building). Just like the infantry, control of a vehicle and the aiming of their weapons was smooth as butter, especially the tank.

Like the PS3 version, this was supposedly "alpha" code. I have my doubts in this case though, since this looked absolutely ready to go, but whatever! Oh, and since some of you will have some very particular questions about the nuances of the mode, ask them in the comments below and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2011)

We are up to 108 pages and the game isnt even out yet lol.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow man.........I hate CoD and all but that was very cruel, kinda unprofessional if they did it on purpose.....

http://vimeo.com/27855648

Credit for Gully for reporting it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Wow man.........I hate CoD and all but that was very cruel, kinda unprofessional if they did it on purpose.....
> 
> http://vimeo.com/27855648
> 
> Credit for Gully for reporting it.



not getting any video


----------



## lemode (Aug 22, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Wow man.........I hate CoD and all but that was very cruel, kinda unprofessional if they did it on purpose.....
> 
> http://vimeo.com/27855648
> 
> Credit for Gully for reporting it.



i wish i could legally do that in the US. :shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Wow man.........I hate CoD and all but that was very cruel, kinda unprofessional if they did it on purpose.....
> 
> http://vimeo.com/27855648
> 
> Credit for Gully for reporting it.



They painted over an old COD:Black Ops launch advertisement, no big deal really. If it was a Modern Warfare 3 ad then i'd understand if Activision got mad and it would be pretty unprofessional and childish on EA's part. But considering Black Ops has already hit it's sales peak and everybody knows the game exists, they probably don't give a damn.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 22, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Kotaktu - Battlefield 3s Multiplayer Blows 128 Socks Clean Off



I knew I liked this article from the first sentence.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 23, 2011)

Preview: Battlefield 3 is a deadly rival to Call of Duty



Spoiler



by Dan Silver, Sunday Mirror 21/08/2011

Battlefield 3’s bullet fodder might well be a motley *assortment of fictional PLR terrorists, but its deadliest enemy still remains the *all-*conquering Call of Duty.

And Electronic Arts’ third shooter instalment has *Activision’s massive mainstream audience in its sights.

Tactical multiplayer warfare has long been Battlefield’s not-so-secret weapon, and developer DICE has included two new modes for this threequel.

The first is a series of two-player *missions designed to counteract CoD’s Spec-ops outings. The exclusive Exfiltration level we played at *Cologne’s Gamescom show is set in Tehran.

After stealthily *infiltrating a terrorist hide-out, we have to escort an informant to a waiting APC convoy and then shoot our way out of an ambush. It’s taut, tense and *predicated towards teamwork.

Inside players must provide cover for one other in classic cop style, then out on the streets one snipes *enemies as the other protects the vehicles.

The second mode is something else. A Conquest map called Caspian Borders and exclusive to the PC, it’s a *show-stopping, 32-a-side pitched battle involving jeeps, tanks and jet fighters. It puts the “massive” into MMO.

Switching seamlessly from FPS to flight sim, its sense of scale is staggering – as are the graphics. Running at full pelt, it will push even top-end PCs to the limit, but the spectacularly cinematic results must be seen to be believed.

Factor in the pulsating ebb and flow of the game’s objective-based battle system, and you have what could be the definitive online warfare experience.



Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Gamescom Previews + More



Spoiler



Monday, 22 August, 2011 at 12:31 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

Couple more Battlefield 3 previews coming out from Gamescom. Don't forget to vote for Battlefield 3 in Destructoid's Community Choice Awards. 


Battlefield 3’s Multiplayer Blows 128 Socks Clean Off - Kotaku
A Tale of Two Games of Battlefield 3 - Kotaku
Conquest & TDM Hands-on - Metro.co.uk
EA Continues Trash Talking, Says CoD Will Die in 2-3 Years - IndustryGamers
Battlefield 3 is our Game of Gamescom 2011 - EuroGamer
Destructoid Community Choice Awards for Gamescom




Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 at PAX on Friday



Spoiler



EA and DICE are already gearing up to show Battlefield 3 at the Penny Arcade Expo (PAX) in Seattle, Washington this coming Friday, August 26th. According to the booth listing, the BF3 booth will have co-op and the Alienware booth and NVIDIA gaming area will have team death match tournaments. Caspian Border conquest will most likely be shown as well. 









Multi-Play UK - BF3 Server CPU/Memory stats vs. BC2


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Wow man.........I hate CoD and all but that was very cruel, kinda unprofessional if they did it on purpose.....
> 
> http://vimeo.com/27855648
> 
> Credit for Gully for reporting it.



the best advertising is the free kind lol hahahaha Looks like i`m not the only one who is sick of the 
 Cash Cow
                                                                                                                                                 OF
                                                                                                                                                 Defeat  
 Best part is those guys were from Denmark.....

Silencers possible on everything but shotguns

Why they have them now,Watch a show on Discovery channel called Sons of Guns they made the very first shotgun silencer.Or google Red Jacket Oh damn here ....http://www.redjacketfirearms.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=5

ah much better look a silenced auto shotgun mmmmmm

http://www.redjacketfirearms.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=9&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 23, 2011)

MP1st - BF3 NO ONE HIT BODY KILLS WITH SNIPERS, MORE WEAPON RECOIL, AND MORE – DICE TALKS GUNS



Spoiler



22 August 2011 

There has been tons of Battlefield 3 info floating around the internet this past week. Recently, DICE developers have been much more generous with specifics on weapons and other details about the game. In particular, Alan Kertz, known as Demize99 on Twitter, has revealed some interesting tidbits of info and MP1st has it all here:

When asked about the AK47 and the two M16′s, Kertz stated, “the M16A3 and M16A4 are both in the game, [this] was decided after the fact sheet was printed.” What could be the in-game difference between the two is still unknown. Perhaps they are meant for different classes? In regard to the AK47, Kertz said the “AK47 is obsolete. We have the AK74M.”

Kertz also talked about weapon customization. Weapon optics were a point of interest for many fans. When asked about the recently announced enhanced night vision, Kertz stated, “the ENV is a weapon optic. It only turns on when you zoom in. There is no always on ENV. It cannot be disabled in zoom either.” In regards to side arms, Kertz said there will be “no pistol customization, but a wide variety will be available.” Kertz was also asked if all weapons could have suppressors attached to them. He answered, “not shotguns, pretty much everything else. Some are more effective than others.” He also mentioned the flashlight attachment. “Shadows play a big role, and flashlights make a big difference.”

Kertz also elaborated on bullet drop saying, “gravity is the same but velocity is different giving [bullets] different drops and travel time at the same ranges.” He added, “the distances are larger so the drop has been tweaked accordingly.”

Another interesting feature that was shown in the latest tailer was the scope glint on the weapon optics. Kertz informed us “glint is based on the scope. Out a high zoom scope on a AR will give glint too.” When asked about whether glint would be noticeable only if the enemy is aiming at the player or not, Kertz confirmed, “yes it’s directional.”

A hot topic about weapons that was noticeable in the leaked alpha footage was regarding the recoil. Daniel “zh1n0″ Matros replied to the question of whether or not there is more weapon recoil by stating “yes, depends on what guns you pick.”

One very interesting, and potentially controversial statement that Kertz made was, “there are no 1 hit body kills with sniper rifles. Pull your side arm or use a semi auto for fast follow up hits.” Do you Battlefield fans agree with this? Is it unrealistic, or does it better serve the gamepley?

Don’t forget to check our article on 3D spotting and the changes that DICE have made to it. Also, keep an eye on our Battlefield 3 section for the latest coverage.

Be sure to follow us on Twitter!

MP1st is currently recruiting writers, click here for details.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 23, 2011)

gullyfoyle said:


> one very interesting, and potentially controversial statement that kertz made was, “there are no 1 hit body kills with sniper rifles. Pull your side arm or use a semi auto for fast follow up hits.” do you battlefield fans agree with this? Is it unrealistic, or does it better serve the gamepley?


The best thing they have done so far. I'm sick of players who uses their sniper rifles like god damn shotguns in BC2, I'm sick of losing tournaments because the whole enemy team are snipers 

who wouldn't agree on this -.-.....if you want extreme realism go play Arma 2 or something like that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2011)

well.... In normal mode it takes 2 shots from a sniper rifle to kill someone anyway.

Unless they make it 3 shots to kill in normal mode & 2 shots to kill in hardcore mode. then its not very hardcore is it??? and people who are complaining should stop playing hardcore mode. 

but its rediculous if they apply this 'idea' as it seriously shits on and handicaps the sniper class. I could be on roof with a barret 50.cal and youre denying me a kill because it was a body shot?

in that case maybe they should balance every single weapon in the game to the power of a small pistol so everyones on a level playing field and no ones going to complain about being 1hit killed by snipers instead of singling snipers out and making them less effective while everyone else is just fine. 

Snipers fire bullets too. not paintballs or BB pellets. why should they be treated any differently?


Just leave it as it is.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well.... In normal mode it takes 2 shots from a sniper rifle to kill someone anyway.
> 
> Unless they make it 3 shots to kill in normal mode & 2 shots to kill in hardcore mode. then its not very hardcore is it??? and people who are complaining should stop playing hardcore mode.
> 
> ...



I don't know how is the server you play on, but the server I play on is full of snipers. These days not many people use the sniper rifle from a long range, they usually attack from a close/mid range which result in a 1 hit kill even when your health is 100% and this is what I hate. It takes around 2 hours of constant playing as a sniper to figure out how to drag-shoot in close range which makes most players formidable. so yeah, you better start training yourself to get more headshots (no disrespecting here).

Anyway they said the exact same thing in BC2 yet it still killed with 1 bullet in close range.


----------



## caleb (Aug 23, 2011)

Too bad they left 3 spotting. Looks like it works in smoke so it kinda spoils the fun of smoke grenade. Try and imagine that sshot without 3D markers. You can't see shit and go in ^^. Minimap is the best non-lame tool for battlefield awareness with pure clean info and combined with UAV it rocked.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I don't know how is the server you play on, but the server I play on is full of snipers.



then change servers. Sure as fuck snipers are annoying but there are ways to combat them. its not as if anyone is forcing you to play on that one server.

stop crying.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2011)

I snipe using UZI + 4X


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 23, 2011)

BF3 Blog - Battlefield 3 equipment and gadgets _note:  BF3 Blog likes to make shit up (like the system requirements that every one quoted as fact).  I have my doubts on the 60MM mortar and MAV being assigned to the engineer class..._



Spoiler



In addition to a wide selection of assault rifle,s carbines, SMGs and shotguns, Battlefield 3 will feature more weapon equipment and gadgets than any other Battlefield game before it. Here is the full list of confirmed weapon equipment and gadgets that will be available in Battlefield 3.

*Grenades / Mines / Explosives*

    M67 hand grenade
    M18 smoke grenade
    Claymore anti-personnel mine
    M15 anti-tank mine
    C4 explosives 

*Tools*

    Medkit (Assault class)
    Defibrillators (Assault)
    Ammo pack (Support)
    Welding tool (Engineer)
    Motion sensor (Recon)
    SOFLAM laser designator / marker (Recon)

*M224 60mm Mortar*




Battlefield 3 will feature the 60mm M224 mortar for the first time. The mortar will be deployable by the Engineer class.

*M26 MASS*




The M26 MASS Modular Accessory Shotgun System, is an under-barrel accessory that can be used on a wide variety of weapons and assault rifles. In Battlefield 3, the MASS will be usable with shotgun shells, frag rounds, solid slugs and Flechette rounds.

*M320 launcher*




The M320 launcher is set to replace the M220 under-barrel launcher. It will support 40mm grenades, 40mm smoke grenades, and single-shot shotgun shells as well.

*EOD Bot*




The EOD Bot is a remotely operated robot which in Battlefield 3 will be able to arm MCOM stations, repair vehicles and disarm mines.

*MAV Micro UAV*




The UAV role will change drastically in Battlefield 3. Unlike previous Battlefield games, in Battlefield 3, the engineer will be able to unlock a portable UAV. The MAV Micro UAV is easily deployed and can be used to scout the battlefield and spot enemies.


----------



## caleb (Aug 23, 2011)

lol a fkn Mortar! Hope its as good as Enemy Territory one


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 23, 2011)

EA UK Forums - Mikael Kalms on BF3 PC Servers



Spoiler



Hi everyone!

It's time to talk a bit about BF3 PC game servers.


*RSPs*

The game server machines themselves will be run by a number of Ranked Server Provider (RSP) companies. We do not allow other companies to run game servers, or for other people to run game servers from home.
We try to strike a balance where there are game servers available across the globe, while still keeping the number of RSPs at a level where we can offer reasonable support to each individual company. Since we prefer to work with larger hosting companies, and we focus on countries where we have a larger player base, there will not be game servers available in every country on the planet.
The list of RSPs which will run BF3 game servers at launch is not ready yet. Once it is, we will publish it widely.


*Server administrators*

While the RSPs run the physical machines, most if not all will be paid for and administered by the players themselves – individuals, groups of friends, or clans.
A server administrator control some aspects of the play experience – which maps are being played, which people are allowed onto the server, and can also affect the play style through various direct and indirect controls. Generally speaking, servers that are administered by reasonable admins attract players, while servers which have arbitrary rules imposed see less traffic.


*Ranked vs Unranked*

One of the biggest choices which a server administrator has to make is, whether to run the server in Ranked or Unranked mode.
In Ranked mode, player progression is tracked on EAs master servers. Weapons are unlocked by playing the game. Player progression is also visible on Battlelog. The server administrators will have to abide by the Battlefield Rules of Engagement.
In Unranked mode, player progression is not tracked on the master servers. Server administrators have free reign on such servers – no Battlefield Rules of Engagement to heed. They can control in detail which weapons are available to the players, etc. This mode is suited to playing clan matches, tournaments, or to those players who just like the fairness of everyone having the same range of weapons available to them.


*PunkBuster*

BF3 will use PunkBuster as its anti-cheat system. Game servers that run in ranked mode are required to have PunkBuster active.
There have been problems with the PunkBuster screenshot mechanism under DirectX 10/11 in the past. However, we have collaborated with EvenBalance to make screenshots function reliably with DX10/DX11 in BF3.


*Third party anti-cheat organizations*

There are several community initiatives against cheating. These initiatives are usually volunteer organizations that maintain their own databases with cheaters. They do both manual work - reviewing screenshots, game recordings, and other cheating evidence – and also implement automated systems.
It is up to each individual server administrator whether to join with one or more of these organizations.

While not officially partnering with these organizations, we try to ensure that BF3 works well with their systems in time for the launch.
The biggest three organizations that support Battlefield games are PBBans (PBBans | Always Quality over Quantity), GGC-Stream (GGC-Stream / News) and PunksBusted (PunksBusted.com Sponsored by Ventrilo). There are also several smaller organizations around.


*Server administration interface*

BF3 will support a Remote Administration interface similar to that of BFBC2. The basic protocol will be the same, but commands differing a bit.
There is a plethora of tools available that can talk to the remote admin interface. We are in contact with several of the developers who created tools for BFBC2, and will aid them in adding support for BF3. If you have developed a BFBC2 remote admin tool which is popular (used on >100 game servers), send me a PM.
The protocol itself is still under constant revision. Expect the protocol to be published by the time that the retail game is released.

Now I know you have a gazillion other questions. Spectator mode? Battlerecorder? mixed mode rotations? I don't have solid answers for most questions yet. Hopefully we can cover those once the Open Beta is live.



Battlefieldo has read in to this that you will be able to unlock all weapons on your server if you choose to.  I am so used to being disappointed with this type of support from DICE on BFBC2, that I find it hard to believe this is true.  It is an interesting option if it is.

*Update:*  Follow-up responses in the message thread from Kalms:



Spoiler






> Some answers and non-answers below.
> 
> *Ranked vs unranked*
> 
> ...





> *Fairness wrt weapon availability*
> 
> DICE says that the weapons as preorder incentives does not make the game unbalanced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 23, 2011)

caleb said:


> Too bad they left 3 spotting. Looks like it works in smoke so it kinda spoils the fun of smoke grenade. Try and imagine that sshot without 3D markers. You can't see shit and go in ^^. Minimap is the best non-lame tool for battlefield awareness with pure clean info and combined with UAV it rocked.
> http://mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/BF3_SPOT-1024x576.png



please read into the revisions to 3d spotting (which were not applied to the alpha) 3d spotting will be line of sight only.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> please read into the revisions to 3d spotting (which were not applied to the alpha) 3d spotting will be line of sight only.



And the second you go behind something its gone. No more spam spotting.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 23, 2011)

twitter.com/Battlefield "Battlefield: First 2000 #BF3 PC download pre-orders on Origin through this link get Mass Effect 2 free. Today only http://t.co/lLtSgk7"

==================================================

New Battlefeld Blog Post:  Battlefield 3 rocked Gamescom

==================================================


----------



## caleb (Aug 23, 2011)

They say you get a BETA access 48h if you preorder (sorry if its old news).


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 23, 2011)

How's that? You mean you get now 48h of beta if you preorder?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 23, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> How's that? You mean you get now 48h of beta if you preorder?



Yes, if you pre-order the PC digital download from Origin (EA), you get the same 48 hours early beta access as pre-orders of MoH get.  Plus the Physical Warfare pack, plus the Back to Karkand DLC.  Plus Mass Effect 2 if you order soon.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 23, 2011)

I already have Mass Effect 2. Got it from steam sale for something like 6 Euro. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 24, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yes, if you pre-order the PC digital download from Origin (EA), you get the same 48 hours early beta access as pre-orders of MoH get.  Plus the Physical Warfare pack, plus the Back to Karkand DLC.  Plus Mass Effect 2 if you order soon.



unfortunately, don't get paid till Friday. and besides, a large portion of this check will likely be spent at the Indianapolis GP.


----------



## The Witcher (Aug 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then change servers. Sure as fuck snipers are annoying but there are ways to combat them. its not as if anyone is forcing you to play on that one server.
> 
> stop crying.



I'm not crying........I'm just stating the facts.

Beside, I would have changed the server if I could, we only have one server which support the whole Arab world, Pakistan and India.....the other closer servers have region block on them


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> unfortunately, don't get paid till Friday. and besides, a large portion of this check will likely be spent at the Indianapolis GP.



You going to the MotoGP race this weekend?? 

If so I am ridiculously jealous. 

Missed out on the Laguna Seca round last season when I was in Cali and I have not had another remote opportunity to attend one.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2011)

64 slot server costs $100/month from myinternetservices and others.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Back from my 7 day vacation, there better be lots of information for me to catch up on, or I will be sad.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yes, if you pre-order the PC digital download from Origin (EA), you get the same 48 hours early beta access as pre-orders of MoH get.  Plus the Physical Warfare pack, plus the Back to Karkand DLC.  Plus Mass Effect 2 if you order soon.



Yeah. This is probably what I'm gonna end up doing. The early beta access is the true seller.

Damn EA/Origin tho. Has anyone actually read the EULA?



> You agree that EA may collect, use, store and transmit technical and related information that identifies your computer (including the Internet Protocol Address), operating system, Application usage (including but not limited to successful installation and/or removal), software, software usage and peripheral hardware, that may be gathered periodically to facilitate the provision of software updates, dynamically served content, product support and other services to you, including online services. EA may also use this information combined with personal information for marketing purposes and to improve our products and services. We may also share that data with our third party service providers in a form that does not personally identify you. IF YOU DO NOT WANT EA TO COLLECT, USE, STORE, TRANSMIT OR DISPLAY THE DATA DESCRIBED IN THIS SECTION, PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL OR USE THE APPLICATION.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah. This is probably what I'm gonna end up doing. The early beta access is the true seller.
> 
> Damn EA/Origin tho. Has anyone actually read the EULA?



that is boiler plate. all of your installed games have that i bet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Reading through the comments from the past week, I see we have to use a web browser to find servers. Reading the first comments it seemed like a huge deal to me. But reading more into it, it really boils down to how long it takes the game to load. Or maybe if they allow you to just leave the game open, alt tab out, find a new server, hit enter and have the current client just load. If so that sounds fine to me, like they said,, people already alt tab to check stats (I know I do).



caleb said:


> Too bad they left 3 spotting. Looks like it works in smoke so it kinda spoils the fun of smoke grenade. Try and imagine that sshot without 3D markers. You can't see shit and go in ^^. Minimap is the best non-lame tool for battlefield awareness with pure clean info and combined with UAV it rocked.
> http://mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/BF3_SPOT-1024x576.png



That would be an easy shot, his feet are clear as day, doesn't take much work to guess head level if you have a bit of game time in. Also matters how long he was able to observe this person before smoke, or if they were the one to fire the smoke.


----------



## caleb (Aug 24, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yes, if you pre-order the PC digital download from Origin (EA), you get the same 48 hours early beta access as pre-orders of MoH get.  Plus the Physical Warfare pack, plus the Back to Karkand DLC.  Plus Mass Effect 2 if you order soon.



I preordered as soon as it was available. Would be kinda gay if they give stuff for current preorders and those that already did won't recieve it.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you guys seen the new jet vid on ea website.  It wasn't there the other day when I checked

http://www.ea.com/news/jets-take-flight-in-battlefield-3


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know the actual dates of the 48hr beta?  I will be away from 15sep to 25sep so won't bother if its during that time


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 24, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Does anyone know the actual dates of the 48hr beta?  I will be away from 15sep to 25sep so won't bother if its during that time



No, this has not been made public yet.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 24, 2011)

guardian.co.uk - Battlefield 3: multiplayer hands-on



Spoiler



We hit the Battlefield to try out the co-op, Team Deathmatch and 64-player Conquest modes – here's what we discovered

Last week, at the Gamescom festival in Cologne, I got my first proper hands-on time with Battlefield 3. A five minute blast through the Operation Metro level during E3 provided a quick glimpse, but EA brought a 64-player PC level and a PS3 co-op stage to Germany; a great opportunity to assess the game's scope – especially after playing Modern Warfare 3's exciting Survival mode.

To show off the newly announced two-player co-op missions, EA Dice was running a level named Exfiltration. Set in a dilapidated corner of Tehran, the mission involves rescuing a PLR defector named El Zakir from a guarded apartment block. Our demo has one player taking on an Assault role, while the other goes Recon, with a silenced pistol and scoped rifle.

The action starts with the duo creeping through the lower floors of the block, simultaneously taking out small groups of guards, while also shooting down security cameras. If the alarm sounds, troops will swarm in making the rescue offensive much more difficult. Once we grab our man, it's back out into the streets to load him into a Humvee. Then we have to scout ahead, clearing the darkened street of enemy troops to provide a safe escape route.

It's an okay co-op experience. The different weapon and item sets tempt players to actually work together, rather than simply running and gunning side by side. In the final section, the Recon character is able to pick off the enemies on raised terraces and in upper windows while the Assault guy heads down the street clearing out the ground level. The earlier stealth sections are more disappointing, though, requiring little in the way of planning or tactical interplay. I wish we'd seen a more varied, more open co-operative mission, but as a taster, it was interesting.

Spawning into the 64-player Caspian Border map, the first things that hit you are sheer size and detail. Around our airfield there are acres of rolling grassland, sloping down toward a snaking river. On the other side, in the distance, there are threadbare woodlands and concrete buildings dotted about. A single track zigzags toward a bridge at the base of the valley. There is no sign of enemy activity, just an HUD showing the map's four conquest points. For a few second the eerie silence is broken as a helicopter zooms over, beneath it, the blackened vapour trails of speeding missiles.

A short tank ride later and we're in the midst of a skirmish around a wrecked military outpost. Heading up onto a rooftop, the crackle of gunfire surrounds me, above the trees I can see billows of smoke from another conquest point. Picking out enemy troops amid the shrubs and concrete blocks is tough; the Frost Bite 2 engine has been used to create an environment of lush, but naturalistic detail – lone soldiers blend easily into the flora. Meanwhile, the labelling of your own troops is subtle and easy to miss, so early on, every encounter involves a millisecond of confusion – usually, for me, it ends badly.

It is tense, exhilarating stuff, and it is no place for lone run-and-gun nut jobs. There are four classes to opt for – Assault, Engineer, Recon and Support – each with a huge range of weapons and items, easily selectable through a lovely smartphone-style user interface at the start of the session. They will all be vital components of a successful team. I can see Recon becoming key-team players, spotting and marking enemies so that they're clearer amid the foliage. The Support guys will also be valuable in larger battles, using light machine guns to lay down suppressing fire which causes the screens of nearby enemy players to go blurry. Tactical play is in the DNA of the Battlefield series, but it is absolutely paramount here.

There are stunning moments. Tank battles amid crumbling buildings, looking up while on a sniping mission to see dog-fighting jets zoom way over head. What Battlefield 3 does is emphasise the three dimensionality of the war zone; the soldiers, the snipers on rooftops, the choppers, the jets; a series of interacting vertical compartments. On a high-end PC, the detail and fluidity is breathtaking.

But yet, it is not over-powering. The sense of space means there are long periods between frantic face-offs. "We have the Swedish mentality of subtlety, of focusing on the right things – it's not a complete sensory overload," says producer Patrick Liu. "With Battlefield 3, we've been concentrating on creating the most authentic, the most physical, experience you've ever had in a first-person shooter. You are in the body of the soldier. But at the same time, it has to be playable – it's not realistic in some senses, not exactly…"

And this is an important point. It's weird writing about war games at the moment, knowing what's going on in the world, specifically right now, in Libya. It is troubling to use terms like 'authenticity' in relation to a game, where the parallels with brutal reality are confined to equipment, setting and noise. Yet it does feel much more as though the inspiration behind Battlefield has been documentary realism rather than Hollywood melodrama. In terms of tone and ambition, Battlefield 3 is the Generation Kill to Call of Duty's Inglourious Basterds.

The key is in the audio. Those echoes of distant gunfire, the metallic ringing din of your own assault rifle. Everything sounds as though it is being generated within a true 3D environment. The award-winning Dice sound team has been using a technique known as high dynamic range audio, which mixes sound effects in real-time for each player so that they hear the important stuff, rather than a barrage of noises all at the same amplitude. (There's a good slideshow of a GDC talk on the subject here.)

"In reality you don't hear all the sounds in your environment – you brain picks out a certain amount of sounds for you, which it thinks are important," says Liu. "That's what HDR audio does. There are footsteps, people talking, gunshots… but usually what really matters is the fact that you're being hit by bullets; when that happens it has a higher priority than all other sounds!"

The sound team has also structured the audio effects for different environments. Each weapon has a range of samples, depending on where it's being used, so that firing it in a forest will contrast heavily with firing it in a subway station, while a claymore will sound different on a dirt surface than on concrete. It's not a major gameplay feature, but it adds to the sense of detail and – that word again – authenticity.

EA Dice also called in a familiar figure to help with this aspect of the game. Andy McNabb, the ex-SAS author of Bravo Two Zero, has advised on both the campaign and multiplayer elements. "He brought a few things to the table," says Devin Bennett, of EA Games. "The way soldiers speak was one of them. They're always very positive 'we will do this', 'we will meet here' as opposed to 'we're going to try'… the banter at the start of the tank level we showed at E3 was all Andy. And there's the way they personalise their tanks – these things are their homes." McNabb also contributed heavily to the look of the Thunder Road tank level, providing EA Dice with photos of military outposts he'd spotted while on an MOD mission over the Iraq-Iranian border. Those buildings are now in the game.

"Oh and the other thing he told us is that guns are never clean," says Bennett. "You see all these military games with shiny guns… he said yours need to be dirty and beat up because they are in real-life. They've been through it."
Battlefield 3

On the last day on Gamescom, I managed to sneak into EA's community lounge with writers from FHM and the Sunday Mirror. Ill-advisedly, we gatecrashed a team deathmatch session being held for the winners of an ESL Battlefield tournament. This was a much more frantic experience, a taut urban face-off throughout the Operation Metro map. There are pitch battles across courtyard cafes, there are snipers in the windows of glorious Parisian terraces; great chunks of plaster are blown from historic buildings. Yet, it still feels more measured than Modern Warfare.

Here, I think it's down to the intricacies of the map design. In CoD, the arenas are designed for movement and insecurity – every cubbyhole has two entrances, every building is a route. From what I've seen, it's possible to bed down in Battlefield 3 – although campers are easily spotted, and the armoury range is there to flush them out. Yet still, it's the sense of time and space that is different.

So far, I've had just the slightest taste of these online experiences. I've yet to see how vehicle customisation works, or how the classes will be able to exploit the myriad equipment options. It will be fascinating to see how Battlelog functions to create a more social online gaming experience (and how it will compare with CoD: Elite). Also, I haven't flown a jet. But what I have found is a cutting edge re-interpretation of what made Battlefield 1942 so enormously enjoyable and compulsive all those years ago; vast, detailed maps, tactical depth and the ability to play as you want, within an environment that offers many possibilities. That is Battlefield.



Military.com - Battlefield 3: Dangerous Driving on the Caspian Border



Spoiler



The Caspian Border map (which if rumors are true actually uses grid coordinates from that actual region) has pretty much confirmed what we hoped—Battlefield 3 vehicle play is going to be just as intense for tank drivers, fighter pilots and chopper jocks as CQB is for the grunts (er, sorry fan boys, “tactical operator” play). It really is impressive, though we can’t help but worry whether the console version will look as good and run as well as the one for PC. They say there will be no difference, but it seems hard to believe that’s the case. We had to play the alpha on the lowest PC graphics settings to get it to run decently, which doesn’t bode well for some players.

Perhaps the second biggest thing this trailer has done is excite conversation about the aircraft/dogfighting aspect. Admittedly, that is pretty cool, assuming you like airplanes. There’s not a lot to say about the dogfighting—it looks outstanding, with flares and a vastly improved HUD. It even looks at one point like you can move your point of view relative to the cockpit within the game, though that could be a trailer. Sadly this isn’t the part of the game that really turns us on. We’re not sure why anyone would want to play a zipper-suited sun god (fighter pilot) when there’s fighting to be done on the ground and no hair products or cool sunglasses in the game but it certainly broadens gameplay and makes the battlefield more frenetic. For you fighter jocks out there, don’t get butt-hurt. We know you contribute tremendously in the real world, but there’s no denying how much time you spend in front of the mirror or all the times you’ve worn a flightsuit to the PX on your day off (or that you spend all that extra flight and combat pay on your cool warrior coiffure).

We said that was the second biggest thing the trailer has done. The first and biggest thing has done is graphically demonstrate just how ignorant, misinformed and insulting the Internet readership can be. Seriously, go look at a few videos where someone is looking at the trailer. For every reasonably intelligent comment (and we’re talking about even by amphibian standards) left underneath there are three that are hateful, profane or just downright stupid. That’s one reason we enjoy writing here. We seem to be dealing with a higher caliber of people (who can at least spell correctly when they take issue with what we say, or call us names). So, thanks for that.

Anyway, some new details about the game appear to be a heartrate counter when you’re on foot (bottom right corner of the screen) and a vehicle ammo counter along with health when you’re in the vehicle. Vehicles have multiple player slots, though it doesn’t appear that you must have a full crew to run your tank. It just helps. On the subject of vehicles, these conquest maps are going to be huge and there are a lot of vehicles to choose from. As you can see during the trailer, there are 64 players running, many of them in AFVs, IFVs and both fixed wing and rotary aircraft. That’s a lot of lethal traffic.

Graphics are about the best seen to date, except maybe for Crysis. Frostbite 2 is obviously going to help make the destructible environment is simply bad ass (and gets points for not being a Call of Duty clone). More importantly it’s scaled—you can hammer a structure down with HEDP and AP or just watch concrete chips get knocked out of a wall when the remote tracked (EOD? Recce?) drone/robot runs into it. Speaking of that EOD robot, if that is in fact what it is, we like it a helluva lot more than we do the idea of running an explosive-packed RC car around the map (which was fine in a Clint Eastwood flick as a gimmick but never should have made it to Black Ops screen play).

There are going to be some nice small touches we haven’t seen before. Steering wheels show hands, knife kills let you snatch dog tags and the hooches for pilots between missions have really sweet individual air conditioning units, hair dryers and blinder-equipped windows where they can stand and look wistfully off into the distance. Maybe BlustryCheese810 isn’t some snot-nosed kid fighting acne from Jenks, OK when he’s not on the console. Maybe he’s a zipper-suited sun god from Eglin AFB with perfect hair.

So, final call: the graphics are seriously bad ass, game play looks intense and who knows…maybe it’ll teach some players a little geography (and how to mix drinks, if there is an in-game pilots’ lounge option). This is going to be a must-have game for fps aficionados. We predict more players buy this and MW3 than play one or the other.

Out here. Leave a comment here or find us on Facebook. Hippies and sissies shouldn’t bother. Zipper-suited sun gods are okay.



YouTube - Battlefield 3 Talk w/ Adam Kovic - Gamescom 2011

I don't recall posting these before, but it's from the 18th:

YouTube - Battlefield 3 Live Chat Questions & Answers Gamescom 2011 [Part 1] 

YouTube - Battlefield 3 Live Chat Questions & Answers Gamescom 2011 [Part 2]

YouTube - Battlefield 3 Live Chat Questions & Answers Gamescom 2011 [Part 3]


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 24, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> You going to the MotoGP race this weekend??
> 
> If so I am ridiculously jealous.
> 
> Missed out on the Laguna Seca round last season when I was in Cali and I have not had another remote opportunity to attend one.



I've managed to at least make it out to a qualifier day since it came to Indy (I think 4 years ago) had to skip out early last year to go to work, so I am really pumped to have the whole day off.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is boiler plate. all of your installed games have that i bet.



Ok then why are so many people freaking out about no opt out for Origin? He seems to be more than just based on the general hate that exists. I usually don't get my shorts in a twist over such things but there was suddenly so much noise about this so I mentioned it...




caleb said:


> I preordered as soon as it was available. Would be kinda *lame* if they give stuff for current preorders and those that already did won't recieve it.



Agreed, but this kinda of stuff has been going on long enough that there's no good reason not to wait awhile. I thought my gf had pre-ordered it for me early but did not and I'm obviously glad.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like Team Deathmatch supports 24 Players and no vehicles.



> There have been plenty of reveals at GamesCom over the past few days, one of which involves the new game mode in Battlefield 3: Team Deathmatch. DICE has confirmed that Team Deathmatch in Battlefield 3 will support 24 players on all platforms, and will be without vehicles. Team Deathmatch will be focused entirely on tight infantry portions of regular maps.
> While 24 players doesn’t sound like much compared to 64 players in conquest mode, remember that the map is tighter, the gameplay is more focused and intense. Bad Company 2′s squad deathmatch was limited to 16 players and never managed to feel inadequate. Which leads us to squad deathmatch in Battlefield 3: it hasn’t been confirmed, but it’s easy to imagine 12 player teams be split up into 3 squads in Team Deathmatch.



Source

---------------------------------

Interesting to see now vehicles since BC2 had 1 Bradley on each map.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2011)

SICK! I'm all for no vehicles for TDM.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 24, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Steelbook Edition Images

XboxDailyNews - Updated Weapon and Customization List for Battlefield 3


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2011)

It's coming!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> XboxDailyNews - Updated Weapon and Customization List for Battlefield 3



A few big things I'm noticing that I haven't seen mentioned now that I look at that.

Interesting I finally see mention of that little robot. He's an engineer deployment that can be used to repair vehicles and arm crates. A tool that allows them to do this from safety should make things interesting.

Then I see that Medic (which now use AR's) show Medkit, Defib, then Under barrel extensions... I had been thinking they would have to chose between Medic capabilities and noobtube capability. If Assault gets that all rolled into one, I don't think you will be seeing much else around. But I'm only judging by the list structure showing them on the same level, so hopefully my initial guess is correct.

And I see Support gets C4, makes a bit of sense as Shotty Assault got it before, but I also see we now get Claymores. Not sure what to think about that, yes it's warfare, but just seems to promote camping. Either way, just interesting that something like that hasn't been mentioned to catch COD fanbase attention, I always hear mention of damn claymores from them.

Recon getting a mini UAV, thats interesting, wonder how capable it is. Also their new motion mine setup. Can't throw it, so won't be able to whip it and see people, can also be destroyed, and you can actually sneak past it. I kind of like those changes.

Also nice to see some more weapons that can be used by all kits, instead of mostly shotguns.


----------



## raptori (Aug 24, 2011)

*Origin license agreement gives EA right to collect and share your data*

The more I learn about Origin, the worse it gets ......

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-license-agreement-gives-ea-right-to-collect-and-share-your-data/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A tool that allows them to do this from safety should make things interesting.



Aw how I'm going to miss a tank driver taking off on me mid-repair and leaving me standing with my dick in my hand. Defenseless and under fire in a huge open field...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw how I'm going to miss a tank driver taking off on me mid-repair and leaving me standing with my dick in my hand. Defenseless and under fire in a huge open field...



Might still happen, depends how easy it is to move that thing, if it's on tracks it probably won't strafe. Also depends on how much fire it can take. It sounds like it will be a good tool, just really depends on exactly how it is implemented.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A few big things I'm noticing that I haven't seen mentioned now that I look at that.
> 
> Interesting I finally see mention of that little robot. He's an engineer deployment that can be used to repair vehicles and arm crates. A tool that allows them to do this from safety should make things interesting.
> 
> ...



remember that clamores can be snuck past. give that sniper a nasty surprise when he thinks his back is protected!

as for the EOD bot, I plan on having a lot of fun with that. deploy out of transport chopper? I hope so.

as for assault, I don't care either way. even if they get med kit and under-slung attachments, they will be able to do very little against vehicles.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is boiler plate. all of your installed games have that i bet.


Exactly. Here's a part of the EULA from Burnout Paradise:


> 3.  *Consent to Use of Data.*  To facilitate Technical Protection Measures, the provision of software updates, any dynamically served content, product support and other services to you, including online play, you agree that EA and its affiliates may collect, use, store and transmit technical and related information that identifies your computer (including an Internet Protocol Address and hardware identification), operating system and application software and peripheral hardware. EA and its affiliates may also use this information in the aggregate, in a form which does not personally identify you, to improve our products and services and we may share anonymous aggregate data with our third party service providers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> remember that clamores can be snuck past. give that sniper a nasty surprise when he thinks his back is protected!
> 
> as for the EOD bot, I plan on having a lot of fun with that. deploy out of transport chopper? I hope so.
> 
> as for assault, I don't care either way. even if they get med kit and under-slung attachments, they will be able to do very little against vehicles.



Yeah, I don't mind claymores too much, but if they allow 2 or 3 to be used, then it becomes a real pain in the ass.

I'm assuming the bot will have fall damage. And if you plan to land and deploy I'm betting like most things controlled by remote, it will have a range. But maybe not.

But I want you to think of it right now. Current Assault class has no use against vehicles. The weakness of playing Medic is, you can't destroy vehicles and you an't remove cover (unless it's thin). To allow noobtubing and a medbox even is pretty ridiculous then add on reviving. I already hate a good Squad of roaming Medic, only chance is to take cover and try and keep them suppressed. But if they could remove cover, I'll probably just run like a girl. It will be a almost every utility in it's arsenal. Here's how I look at it now.

Assault - Great against infantry, poor against vehicles, great against cover (removing building walls)
Engineer - Comapred to Medic / Assault not the greatest vs infantry, great against vehicles, good for removing cover (not as good as a noobtube and ammo box)
Medic - Great against Infantry, poor against vehicles, poor for removing cover
Recon - Good against infantry, good against vehicles, ok at removing cover (great if using C4, but not able to remove ranged cover).

The new Medic if allowed an underslung will be almost the same as the current Assault, except for the fact that they will be harder to kill and able to keep up allies at the sametime. That will be pretty insane, I want to use an LMG, but if Medic is allowed that many tools, expect me to roll one again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mortars and 240B...... I NEED MONEY NAW!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 25, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 being shown at Insomnia43 in the UK



Spoiler



Wednesday, 24 August, 2011 at 14:44 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
In addition to being shown at PAX this weekend, Battlefield 3 will be at the Insomnia43 gaming festival in the UK on Sunday. Thanks richardjw1990. 







> Today we are very excited to announce yet another UK first at insomnia43. This Sunday will officially be the first UK consumer showing of EA’s upcoming Battlefield 3 on PC and you guys will be able to get your hands on the real thing in the exhibition hall!
> 
> Battlefield 3 is one of the mostly hotly anticipated titles due for release in 2011 and we’re very proud to be able to bring you this opportunity to experience it a full 3 months early. Gamers will be able to play the game’s Squad Deathmatch game-mode, pitting two teams of 4 against each other in epic warfare at it’s finest.
> 
> ...






BF-Games.net - Battlefield 3: BF-Games.net GamesCom Review



Spoiler



*CloneCommanders review*

Bad Company 2 is still fun for me, maybe because I don’t have time to play very often. Somehow, I’m missing the real "Battlefield-Feeling". Especially in Air-Combat, my favourite job in BF! At my first hands-on BF3 I was really overwhelmed. Spawning in a Jet, the vibration and sound effects made me feel like playing more a simulation such as "IL2: Sturmovik" than an Battlefield. And regarding the other sounds, graphics and effects: Thumbs Up!

But there are also some negative aspects. One of the biggest: The Minimap never displays the whole map at once. Pressing "M", it only resizes itself to the whole screen – but displays the same sector as in "small mode". That really wasn’t helpful to orientate myself searching enemies or outposts. Flying an F-18, I had to choose between MG and “Heatseek”-Missiles. First Impression: Nice, even if I prefer flying a BF109 smile.gif. But I can’t conclude the whole gameplay after some minutes at a foreign PC without a joystick. Same thing for Helicopter: As gunner, I cleared the Battlefield (thanks infrared view) and also blew up a Jet. As pilot I also was able to take down a Jet without any practice, but unfortunately I can’t compare the manoeuvrability with other games, since I’m normally flying with a Joystick. But after all, I liked what I saw.

The TDM was predicted to look at some little details and infantry fight. Very positive: It’s possible to strafe sidewise while sprinting now – that’s helpful when sprinting stairways up or down. The right mouse button lets the player aim, and while firing in this mode you loose your target very fast because it’s shaking like hell. Nevertheless, „Abenteuer Dauerfeuer“ (no translation possible - sorry) is still possible, which I really appreciate. Since the infantry fight was really exciting, I don’t need Call of Duty for this purpose anymore. It’s a pity that you spawn random on the whole map, and not like in CoD somewhere near your Team - but let’s wait if that’s final, because the Squad system is still work-in-progress.

My conclusion: BF3 is a worthy successor of BF2, and no BC3.

*Bernies review*

Spawn, enter a jeep and dash through the scenery - the typical "Battlefield-Feeling" was present just after a few seconds. If you played the predecessors, you'll feel at home rather quick. Also the known "I run to the aircraft and right before I'm able to enter it, someone else flies away with it" also happened right away. The graphics, the customizability and the sound is simply awesome - that's how i wished Battlefield 3 would be.

"It is alpha-software" - this sentence I've heard quite often. At some points (like graphic-errors, missing sounds or balancing) this is understandable. At some other points like the vehicles' physics, there's still much work to do. I'm not sure if this can be done in time.

Getting stuck nearly everywhere while running or driving was the most annoying thing in previous Battlefield titles for me. Although this happened also in the BF3 Alpha (like unrealistic blockades for the tank), it is appreciable that this will be very rare in BF3 as trees are no obstacle for tanks. It's really scary to see the trees fall before you actually see the tank. My favorite impression of the improved collision-detection was while playing infantry. I was never really causeless blocked in house-to-house fighting. I was sliding over little edges and easily jumped over small objects.

While the missing mod support is really sad, I'm happily looking forward to Battlefield 3 - as a gamer.

*gapps' review*

You cannot compare Battlefield 3 with another Battlefield-games. Yes, the graphics are similar to the ones in Bad Company 2, but you're as mobile as you are in Battlefield 2. And aside of that Battlefield 3 is its own independent game. And details and sound are everywhere - and fantastic.

17 minutes to play the conquest with 64 players on Caspian Border. The map itself is probably not one of the biggest maps in the battlefield history, but its not small either. It plays out nicely since there are enough different ways on the map. The graphics are, as said before, excellent. Aiming, reloading and sprinting have nice animations and fit into the game perfectly. But there are weak points aswell. The minimap is not really useful yet, since it displays only small parts. Even by pressing "M" it only becomes bigger but does not really grant a good overview yet. Some vehicles simply disappear when the flag they spawned on changes sides. The jets fly a bit slow and the rocket launchers do not enough damage. But that are small points that can be fixed easily.

Overall, we can expect a true successor for the Battlefield series. The mix is ok, there is no huge and disturbing display of kill messages and the badges are blocking the view either like they do in Call of Duty. The menu and the customization are simple aswell and are easy to overview. Its definitly fun to play BF3 and it looks like BF3 is going to be worth its price.

*-=Punkbusters review=-*

Schnick, Schnack, Schnuck as we in Germany say or simply rock, paper, scissors. That’s what Battlefield is all about and that’s what I’ve seen during my conquest session at Gamescom. There was a tank rushing at the flag only to be taken out by a helicopter. And guess what: the chopper was taken down directly after it because the gunner of the tank got out and found a nice little place to make his first attempts with the SA-18. As you can see there are more than choppers and flak, and that’s why this game is completely different from Bad Company 2. It tastes more like a Battlefield 2 with new completely new graphics and powerful sounds.

Only one question remains and it’s about the gameplay. Unfortunately I can’t say very much after a session of 17 minutes where everyone was trying out the weapons and functions but I can say that much: the map is looking good (real good in fact) and I personally don’t care if it is smaller, bigger or equal to any BF2 map. It is big enough and that’s the only thing that counts. And to be honest: the Battlefield series is popular because of maps like Gazala, Operation Hastings, Strike at Karkand, Camp Gibraltar, and the alltime classic Wake, and not because of non existing gameplay or epic fails at the mapping department.

Same goes for Team Deathmatch that was great fun even with 4on4. You can enter most of the buildings and combined with the random spawns you will find an very interesting sort of gameplay. To unite with your squadmates you have to fight your way through the enemy and there were some interesting effects especially for veterans. Since the very beginning I’m used to easily jump onto walls and above fences. This time there is a smooth animation that brings your playermodel directly to the other side of the wall and into the line of fire. That’s a thing I have to get used to but definitely nice addition. Less hopping, more tactic. I like and I can’t wait to play the Beta.

*TASS' review*

Battlefield 3 felt, at least in conquest, like a battlefield. There is no doubt about that. Why is hard to tell. But no matter weither we are talking about 1942, BFV or BF2, a Battlefield got the have this particular feeling. This particular gameplay, this particular atmosphere. Maybe its simply key moments like the rock, paper, scissors experience: A mg takes down half my squad, our tank blows up the mg and a helo makes short process with the tank. Of course one shouldn't have any illusion concerning BF3. Even in CQ BF3 is no BF2 2.0. Graphics, technics and gameplay evolved in the last 6 years. And even in BF3 there is things like the jets or the flag layout that I haven't yet come to like. But there hasn't been any other new game in the last few years that triggered more of the battlefield feeling mentioned above in me than BF3 and destruction and the fewer barriers in the game are refreshingly different.

Refreshingly different aswell were the other gamemodes I played. The coop is a nice idea. It's lacking real team functions like in Left4Dead or Rainbow Six - but isn't it part of BF to cooperate and play together without 200 buttons? I'd have prefered a coop with 4 players over the 2 possible players but I know one thing: coop rocks - why not in BF3? More sceptic I was about the TDM. To me, TDM is no real Battlefield. But does it have to be like that? No. TDM is different - and a lot of fun!

Weither BF3 will manage to capture my attention for over a year like BF2-vanilla and what comes after that with the lack of mods, since the mod-era IMO is over once and for all, will remain to be seen. But I am definitly looking forward to the day on wich Battefield will arive in the year 2011! The only thing I am sceptic about currently are Origin and its terms of use. But if the Beta will confirm my positive impression that might be the only reason not to buy BF3 for me.

*Nightmares review:*

Select class and weapon, spawn and bash the enemy - as modder you've got a different perspective when playing a new game in the series. Thats why I focused more on the vehicle physics and the weapons, the mechanics behind the action. But even with that different perspective I had to notice the graphic which easily competes with Crysis and in detail sometimes even looks better. The sound is awesome aswell, as is the huge amount of weapons from which you can select.

The different bullet drop, recoil, precision and fire rate make weapons like G3, M16, MP7 or P90 feel different. Every weapon is deadly with roughly 4-8 shots on the main body parts. The helicopters fly relativly dull and "inactivly" and need at least 10-12 of the carried 14 rockets to destroy a tank. Touching a tree means certain death. In the Version I played, the Mig had no bombs mounted, the gattling had a high firerate and bad precision and felt ineffective against infantry, since it didn't kill even when getting a hit indicator. The wide turn radius and the fov made the jet feel slow. From main to main, the jet needed 12 seconds with afterburner and 15 without, which is comparable with a 1km map in BF2. In the tank I liked the zoom for the main gun the most. The physics still felt quite unfinished. The tank accelerated pretty badly and sometimes slided off in angled terrain. If the tank once started to slide, no breaking or accelerating helped anymore. Some tree trunks and stones still turned out to be heavy to surmount. The emergency exit from destroyed vehicles seemed to be working for all passengers but the pilot/driver.

Daniel "zh1nt0" Matros promised that there is still going to be chances to the vehicle physics. Weither that is true, the beta will show. For me Battlefield is defined by conquest and its vehicles, its the main reason the buy the game. So the Beta will decide weither I'll spend my money on Battlefield3.

*Ivans review*

Last wednesday I felt like taken 6 years back... During a summer evening in the year 2005 I connected to a BF2 demo server and found myself in the heart of an attack on a MEC base. Tanks and hummvees passed by left and right and the commander gave orders. Wow, what a feeling! This atmosphere, those graphics, this sound... Now in the year 2011, at Gamescom, I had exactly that impressive feeling again. Wow...

Much has been said about graphics, the sound and the handling of the vehicles already. But my most important realisation during the last days was, that BF3 is a real Battlefield, like I play and love it since 1942. The second most important realisation is, that DICE seems to know on wich things they still need to work, be it jets, tanks or the end of round scoreboard without tickets. I am having full trust in Lars Gustavsson that he makes his developers fix thos weak points still till the release. And I am already thrilled by the infantry movement. Bunnyhopping (I like this kind of movement) is beeing prevented without "tieing" the player to the ground. You can expierence mobility without having a gameplay like in Unreal or Quake.

I am leaning back to let Lars and his team work while I think about which hardware to put into my new PC.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 25, 2011)

GamingLives - Battlefield 3 – Hands-on Preview



Spoiler



Wednesday, August 24th, 2011
by Adam

It’s raining. The streetlights are shining back up at me from the wet cobbles as I leap from the Humvee, landing with a dull thud that echoes through the silent street and delivering a fearful chill straight down my spine. There’s a hostage in the building whom we need to get out – we being my new German buddy Kierse and I who have both been selected for this dangerous operation. We have all the prime technology of the USMC in our hands, radio support in our ears, we’re dangerous and we’re ready for this. We’re also running forward five paces, running back another six, spinning around on the spot, hopping up and down, raising the scope, going to crouch, sprinting and going prone.

If we really are the finest the USMC has to offer I think the hostage would be best served if he jumped from the window and took his chances with the windscreens of our Hummers. There was, of course, a purpose to all of this; we were hands on with the very first demoing of the PS3 version of Battlefield 3’s newly announced Co-Op Mode. Following a short presentation by Producer Patrick Liu, in which we took another look at the incredible Caspian Border trailer, Patrick offered us a few general pointers  for the mission we were about to play, Exfiltration. “Try to use your silenced weapons for as long as you can, watch out for cameras in the corners and don’t leave your Co-Op buddy behind because if you go down, it’s not going to be easy for him to get you back up. I think we’ve only had about eight people make it through this one without a total wipe this week!”

Were it that I had more experience with a PS3 controller, that probably wouldn’t have been too much of a problem. Sadly, I think the last time I invested any time with a DualShock controller was back in the days of Cortez and the TimeSplitters so, despite how welcome Patrick’s advice was, it wasn’t going to be all that much use to me as I had far bigger problems to deal with first. Thankfully, Kierse was a much more able player than I and within no time at all, we’d snuck our way into the first room and taken out the two idle soldiers with some carefully executed headshots. Or, at least, that was what Kierse saw on his screen; I was too busy staring at the light bulb, panicking as the first shot was fired and inadvertently changing weapon to my much beefier assault rifle, unloading an entire clip into a wall before hitting my mark and raising every alarm in the building in the process.

It doesn’t sound good, but it was actually probably the best thing that could have happened in this situation. My crazed spray and pray approach to gunfire had taken out the light bulb, plunging us into darkness and taken some rather meaty chunks out of the far wall, demonstrating both how subtle and how powerful the Frostbyte2 engine really is.

We fought our way through the hallways, battled up the stairs and then barrelled our way down a corridor, running down some considerably quieter stairs before emerging back onto the street where our platoon of Humvees were parked up. We exchanged confused looks, both with ourselves and then again with the beautifully rendered, grizzly manly men of war that were manning the various seats in the Hummers who, in turn, returned a look of shame and disappointment. In all of our excitement we’d completely forgotten about the hostage, something Patrick was quick to remind us of, and so back through the building we sprinted, getting a better feel for the controls and quickly freeing our clearly confused hostage from his equally disorientated captors.

Having escorted him back out onto the street, we had the boys fire up the Hummers and moved into flanking positions on either side of the road, protecting our convoy as we pushed deeper into enemy controlled territory. They came out of nowhere, firing from every balcony, every rooftop, putting all of the panic and fear I’d managed to shake straight back into the pit of my stomach. I was too exposed, losing health and running out of bullets. I dashed for a row of pillars on the far side of the street and hid myself from all of the many crosshairs that were trained on my chest. I thought I was safe, but then the pesky – and brilliant – Frostbyte2 engine reared its wonderful head once more and, before too long, I found myself emitting worried squeaky noises as I struggled to find a bit of the pillar that offered enough protection as bullets blasted their way through it, destroying not only the pillar but any hope of actually getting out of here alive.

I figured it was time to find safer cover and so turned to dash back toward Kierse, but it was too late. One final bullet forced me to the ground, leaving me only able to fire my pistol as I slowly started to bleed out and the world began to blur and fade. Keirse tried his best, but in trying to save me he killed himself, ending the mission and prompting Patrick to wrap things up for this preview. The game had reloaded quickly though, so I asked Patrick if he’d mind me doing one last quick thing. I ran back through the street, re-entered the building and headed back to that very first kill that I’d missed. Keirse had already absconded from the battle and so it was just me, but with flawless execution, I silently head-shotted the first guard and charged straight at the second to execute a brutal and magical knife takedown, which put a far bigger smile on my face than society should really allow.

A grateful nod, a thank you to Patrick, the receipt of my Battlefield 3 VIP Floor Pass and my dejected (at the thought of no more Battefield 3 until October 27th) eyes lit back up (Genuine Eyes). It may have been over for my Co-Op experience, but the 64 player PC version was now only a short queue jump away. I felt guilty flashing the pass to the security guard, glancing over at the thousands of people who were patiently queuing for their chance to go hands on with this mind-bendingly epic FPS, but that soon passed when a diligent EA representative passed me a free T-Shirt and told me to enjoy the demo. I’m very easily distracted where freebies are concerned. Before entering the hall, I was able to stand shoulder to shoulder with the sixty three other players and look through to those currently enjoying the demo. There were only a few minutes left, but this only made it all look the more appealing as everyone in the room seemed to have already slotted back into the Battlefield PC groove and were just stacking up the awesome as they tooled around the Caspian Border in Tanks, hurtled through the skies in Jets or battled for the streets with their varied kit customisations.

The door ahead of us all opened and our heads all turned away from the action.  We piled through to a cinema showcase of the game’s epic twelve minute long gameplay trailer, followed by a tutorial video to teach any new Battlefield players how to play and acquaint returning veterans with some of the game’s newer features. I’d like to say that I was prepared for all of this, but that tutorial presentation was delivered entirely in German, and so I made my way over to the keys armed only with my hundred and thirty hour service to the USMC in BF2 and my keen love for the mouse and keyboard to call upon.

It was like the true Battlefield and I never went our separate ways all those years ago. I was running alongside my squad mates, clambering into a buggy and speeding through a burning town without even thinking about it. Had we not have all been mousing around to take in the stunning views we’d probably have seen that M1 Abrahams Tank coming the other way, and probably would have done something about it. I died (a recurring theme for the rest of the demo, I might add). I remembered why I was here after that first death, thinking that I’d possibly rushed things a little and began to worry that I’d perhaps come on too strongly, fully deserving that nine hundred ton armoured division slap that someone across the room had delivered to me with glee. I started to treat this more professionally, started pushing buttons on the spawn UI, re-adjusted my class, selected a new spawn point and headed back into the battle… in a jet.

I’ve never been a great pilot in the Battlefield series; I’ll freely confess that fact. I take a very Indiana Jones approach to it all “Fly? Yes! Land? No.” I thundered down the runway, fired up the afterburner with a touch of the shift key and marvelled as the plane began to violently shake, pushing worrying thoughts in through my ears to think twice about taking this jet lightly. Once I’d levelled out and brought the nose down to a sensible angle, I was stunned. The forest was burning, fire was raging, smoke was pluming and I could see for miles. I’m never one to push graphics over experience but this was an experience all in itself.

I flew around happily for a few minutes before deciding to test something that had been revealed to me earlier that morning in a Community Q&A session with Battlefield 3’s global community manager, Daniel Matros. The sky isn’t even the limit to Battlefield 3 at this stage, something that the game has always prevented you from doing in the past, where planes, helicopters and jets all eventually reached a stall height – but this is no longer the case in Battlefield 3. I climbed to almost five thousand feet in the jet before deciding that this could go on for quite some time and so I thought, what with the limited time available to me with the game, I’d practice an old party trick of mine.

I bailed, five thousand feet high, leaping from my seat in the cockpit and allowing momentum to push me higher, before that Wil. E. Coyote moment where things go from up to down and I started sky diving my way back towards my rapidly plummeting Jet. I was worried I was going to miss it but I smashed my way back into the cockpit with some rapid hammering of the ‘E’ key, flipped the nose of the jet instantly back down towards the ground and then attempted to defy the laws of physics by pulling out of a violently fast nose dive, failing to do so miserably, only to then slam the entire weight of the jet directly onto that M1 Abrahams.

I’d like to claim revenge, I’d like to say I was aiming for him or that I’d managed to eject at the last second and had somehow survived. I honestly had no idea he was there as I was going far too fast and having far too much fun to notice. If I’d tried to do that, I would have failed spectacularly, but I still exchanged nods with an on looking developer who was watching from the sidelines and got straight back into it. I spawned at a destroyed gas station and made my way over to the flag capture point in the forest, the only one capture point my faithful team of Russian forces had so far failed to secure. I got into the foliage and I went prone, picked off the spawning US forces and locked down the flag. At the exact moment I managed to tip it back into neutral a friendly helicopter gunship flew over, letting lose a hail of bullets that burst through the leaves and cleaved the surrounding trees clean in half. I should have really been annoyed that the guy was on the verge of team killing me, but this was far too epic to get shirty when I was being treated to the magic of Frostbyte2.

The forest secured, me and my new squad headed back in towards the main town, emerging from the trees to a view of a road, a ditch and then a nine foot high wall just behind it. I glanced down the length of wall, looking for a way in until I remembered what it was I was playing.  I switched instantly to my grenades and blasted a spectacular hole for us all to pile through, amazed at the dust it had kicked up and at how each individual piece of the wall had responded in a completely random, albeit authentic and downright cool way.

With a Death/Suicide ratio to be proud of (and a Kill/Death ratio to not be so proud of), I hung my headphones up on the edge of the screen and headed for door, exchanging one last knowing nod with my on looking fan and passing back out into the great Hall Six of Gamescom 2011. I rounded the Battlefield 3 queue one last time, looking into the hungry eyes of everyone that was waiting dutifully for their first chance to play the game. I felt a bond, a connection with these people. In just over two months, we’re all going to be out there, on the battlefield, fighting for victory at all and any awesome cost. My new brothers and sisters, comrades and enemies, all part of one giant shared experience with those proud few of us who can stand amongst the others and say ‘I was there man, I was there’.

I couldn’t wait for Battlefield 3 before I got my hands-on time today and now, I really can’t wait. I’ll see you at the beta.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I don't mind claymores too much, but if they allow 2 or 3 to be used, then it becomes a real pain in the ass.
> 
> I'm assuming the bot will have fall damage. And if you plan to land and deploy I'm betting like most things controlled by remote, it will have a range. But maybe not.
> 
> ...



I bet it'll be a tradeoff. you can have your paddles, and your nade launcher, but you lose out on med pack and explosive upgrade, or you can have all medic, or all assault. something like that. it would hold steady with "play it your way" that DICE has been pushing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I bet it'll be a tradeoff. you can have your paddles, and your nade launcher, but you lose out on med pack and explosive upgrade, or you can have all medic, or all assault. something like that. it would hold steady with "play it your way" that DICE has been pushing.



Yeah, thats what I was expecting before I seen that chart. So I hope it ends up that way. I finally want to enjoy LMGs for what they are, was sick of people whining in BC2, now the kit is just all about that. But if they make Medic that amazing, I don't know if I can resist the pull.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, thats what I was expecting before I seen that chart. So I hope it ends up that way. I finally want to enjoy LMGs for what they are, was sick of people whining in BC2, now the kit is just all about that. But if they make Medic that amazing, I don't know if I can resist the pull.



bah, engi was always my thing. and that's looking better than ever.

as for fall damage on those EODs, I'll just make sure my pilot drops real close... hopefully no range limit.

just thought of something: portable micro-UAV deployed out of the transport chopper "flightception" - aircraft within an aircraft!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> bah, engi was always my thing. and that's looking better than ever.
> 
> just thought of something: portable micro-UAV deployed out of the transport chopper "flightception" - aircraft within an aircraft!



Yeah, sadly Engi is now my most played kit (even gametime wise). I just love land mines, and it's looking nice now that it's getting something beyond just dillingers. I'm sure I will be a landmine whore on a few maps. Probably start off Support (like I did Medic in BC2) play the crap out of that, then diversify down the road once I know the maps and peoples vehicle tendencies.

Now as far as "flightception" if you do pull this off, are you now really in the aircraft or not?


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> .......I already hate a good Squad of roaming Medic.......



I laughed really hard when I read this as I could only think of this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I laughed really hard when I read this as I could only think of this.



Roving, thats the word I was looking for. Me and Marinborn been using that scenario forever, always makes things seem hilarious. And funny that you link that, I just watched that episode a few days ago.


----------



## caleb (Aug 25, 2011)

raptori said:


> The more I learn about Origin, the worse it gets ......
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-license-agreement-gives-ea-right-to-collect-and-share-your-data/



Google bots read my email all the time. Its no biggie cause its platform/hardware data not personal data.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 25, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Caspian Trailer Reaction


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 25, 2011)

raptori said:


> The more I learn about Origin, the worse it gets ......
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-license-agreement-gives-ea-right-to-collect-and-share-your-data/



LOL so what its not like any other site out there get over the STEAM years for EA games please.OH i bet STEAM has the very same agreement too ..........

Oh for some of you wondering why the web base online connections,This means EA has control over who is hacking,They have since (Nov2010 BF4Free Beta)Banned allot of hackers straight at the ip# and their EA accounts.So please see that as a big +


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, sadly Engi is now my most played kit (even gametime wise). I just love land mines, and it's looking nice now that it's getting something beyond just dillingers. I'm sure I will be a landmine whore on a few maps. Probably start off Support (like I did Medic in BC2) play the crap out of that, then diversify down the road once I know the maps and peoples vehicle tendencies.
> 
> Now as far as "flightception" if you do pull this off, are you now really in the aircraft or not?



yeah, currently assault is my most played. but it was engi first, and that's how I am starting here too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 Caspian Trailer Reaction



Yup. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## raptori (Aug 25, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL so what its not like any other site out there get over the STEAM years for EA games please.OH i bet STEAM has the very same agreement too ..........
> 
> Oh for some of you wondering why the web base online connections,This means EA has control over who is hacking,They have since (Nov2010 BF4Free Beta)Banned allot of hackers straight at the ip# and their EA accounts.So please see that as a big +



its more than usual for games publisher


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 25, 2011)

Battleblog #8: Build your weapon of choice



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED : Aug 25, 2011, 12:00AM 

_We have well over 50 weapons in Battlefield 3. But each weapon in itself can be tailored to wildly differing play styles and combat roles. Read on for the full details on our deepest weapon customization ever._

Two weeks ago, we detailed the general design philosophy behind the gun play in Battlefield 3 together with Senior Designer Alan Kertz. Today, we are delving deeper into the thousands of weapon customization options you will have in the game.


Basically, each main weapon in the game has three accessory slots, where you can attach weapon accessories you have unlocked. Weapon accessory unlocks are received on a per weapon basis, meaning that the more time you spend with a particular weapon, the more options you will have to customize that weapon to fit different your combat role and play style.

A rifle in Battlefield 3 can be customized for wildly different combat roles. The carbine directly below has been equipped with a heavy barrel, bipod, and a 4X magnification combat scope. This would be ideal for a soldier who wants to engage targets at medium to long range and use suppressive fire to support his team mates.











In the picture above, the same carbine has instead been equipped with a suppressor, foregrip, and quick acquisition holographic scope. This setup would be well suited for Close Quarters Battle, especially indoors where stealth can be a vital factor.

The unlockable weapon accessories include an assortment of optics, suppressors, bipods, barrels, underslung grenade launchers, underslung shotguns, foregrips, flashlights, laser sights, and more.


While the class and model of your weapon will determine a number of basic values (like muzzle speed, energy, and fire rate), you can always modify it to tweak it towards anything from long range to close quarters combat.

So. Are you a long range sniper or a close quarters combat type of player? The neat thing is, in Battlefield 3, you can easily switch between both. With our powerful weapon customization features, there are no limits to the types of gameplay we support.

*Stay tuned for Battlefield 3 Battleblog #9 soon*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm just going to throw this out there.  You guys can analyze it if you want to ...

twitter.com/Silvanoshi_EA: "That's no mean feat. RT @EARussellW: Origin's EULA has been updated. Hey internet, we listen to you.  http://bit.ly/fkR8FJ"


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 25, 2011)

It's finally here, the "Capsian border" trailer gameplay analysis from GamerSpawn.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2011)

Very Aroused


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I just learned this tasty morsel and figured everyone would enjoy this one...


----------



## caleb (Aug 26, 2011)

100% of what can be destroyed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I just learned this tasty morsel and figured everyone would enjoy this one...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110826/Capture151.jpg



Thats a play on words I think man. They already said only some of the map is destructible to preserve the core gameplay.

I think what he means is if you destroy the same section of a map enough times it will equal the entire map in square footage. Savvy? 

He trollin. I mean it sounds like something I would say to F@#k with people. What he doesn't realize is hes playing with very volitional and finicky gamers hearts by saying shit like that. Hes acting this is a game or something. BF3 is serious business!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a play on words I think man. They already said only some of the map is destructible to preserve the core gameplay.
> 
> I think what he means is if you destroy the same section of a map enough times it will equal the entire map in square footage. Savvy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a play on words I think man. They already said only some of the map is destructible to preserve the core gameplay.
> 
> I think what he means is if you destroy the same section of a map enough times it will equal the entire map in square footage. Savvy?
> 
> He trollin. I mean it sounds like something I would say to F@#k with people. What he doesn't realize is hes playing with very volitional and finicky gamers hearts by saying shit like that. Hes acting this is a game or something. BF3 is serious business!



I don't knooooww. That whole thing has me kind of scratching my head.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 26, 2011)

twitter.com/gustavhalling: "@IncensedCape @Demize99 @ChristinaCoffin play as recon and put out a radio beacon to spawn on  Free choice for everyone!"

Really?  Recon?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 26, 2011)

Well they said they were doing "something else" as a Plan B for those without a commander (squads full, late joiners etc). 

IDK, why not Recon? Anything to move them further away from lone-wolf, sniper focus.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 26, 2011)

Battlefieldo.com - Battlelog Page is back up



Spoiler



Looks like DICE and EA are preparing for the upcoming BF3 Beta launch in September. Alpha Trial members should already know that the Subdomain battlelog.battlefield.com redirected to the official *Battlelog* website. The Battlelog went offline just at the end of the Alpha Trial and just today the Site popped up again, showing a Message that Battlelog will be back in "September".


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 26, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - Battlelog Page is back up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully this means we are looking at a beta in early September as opposed to the rumors of mid-September. I had better get my pre-order in.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

It seems Demize is on the loose with info lately.

Demize99
@deathclawslayer Snipers and LMGs have heavy barrels by default. No barrel mods but others available.

Demize99
@GEN3RIC Each gun and kit saves it's own configuration. So it's quick to switch roles.

Demize99
@Andrewjaytee Back to Karkand includes new guns, no details on which how many or how they work yet.

Demize99
@Thomvdriet No WW2 weapons, yes there's a veteran weapon... no I'm not telling what it is yet.

This one comes from someone unknown, but Demize retweeted it, so hoping it has a little gorund to stand on.

Thylander
Just a "for fun" calculation. There's about 34800 unique combinations of dogtags in bf3.


----------



## Recus (Aug 27, 2011)

Terrain Tessellation Confirmed For Battlefield 3



> Dice has today confirmed that terrain tessellation will be in the final version of Battlefield 3.
> 
> The tessellation was missing from the alpha trial of the game however Dice’s Johan Andersson has confirmed that it will be present in the beta.
> 
> “our terrain tessellation wasnt in in AlphaTrial, but will be in for Beta/Final. mostly visible on large terrain levels”



http://www.xboxdailynews.com/2011/08/27/terrain-tessellation-confirmed-for-battlefield-3/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

That is some sexy news.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 28, 2011)

Recus said:


> Terrain Tessellation Confirmed For Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xboxdailynews.com/2011/08/27/terrain-tessellation-confirmed-for-battlefield-3/



Awseomeness!!!


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2011)

Performance hit time! It's going to make the scenery look really nice though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not sure if I have seen this posted, either way here it is.










Summary:

6 Mission Co-op
Maps built specifically for Co-op, not based off SP or MP maps (stuff borrowed though).
Random factor in Co-op depending on how you play enemies might come a different way, etc.
DLC will be based on what the community wants.

Some interesting news about Co-op.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure if I have seen this posted, either way here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keywords in this interview that popped up more then once that Activision can learn from if they wish their CoD franchise to be more successful with the PC crowd.

"Listen to the community"

---------


BF3 is going to be totally jaw dropping and its amazing that they are still adding new modes to the game.

I wish i could get into the beta.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Keywords in this interview that popped up more then once that Activision can learn from if they wish their CoD franchise to be more successful with the PC crowd.
> 
> "Listen to the community"
> 
> ...




please remember that disregarding the 48 hour early access (for MOH and Orgin pre-orders) the beta will be open.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 28, 2011)

When exactly does the beta start?  All I heard was September...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> When exactly does the beta start?  All I heard was September...



Thats all anyone has heard.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the sneak peak videos, I hope the new rig I am building will have a BD heart by the time this is released.  

Will 5870 crossfire be able to run it fully maxed with 60+ fps?


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 28, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Loving the sneak peak videos, I hope the new rig I am building will have a BD heart by the time this is released.
> 
> Will 5870 crossfire be able to run it fully maxed with 60+ fps?



we don't know, but rumors say "unlikely". 

the demos were run on SLI 580s (multiplayer anyway) it is unknown how much it will be optimized by release.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 28, 2011)

i have a question, i have a 5850, I want to upgrade for BF3. Why should i go for Nvidia or why should i stick with ATI and which card would fit better. I do not like high priced items. If I want to buy a high priced item I will buy a new Bugatti Veyron Super Sport.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Performance hit time! It's going to make the scenery look really nice though.



......Told ya so.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i have a question, i have a 5850, I want to upgrade for BF3. Why should i go for Nvidia or why should i stick with ATI and which card would fit better. I do not like high priced items. If I want to buy a high priced item I will buy a new Bugatti Veyron Super Sport.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110828/bugatti-veyron-super-sports-480.jpg



go with the one that gives you most value for money.

Secondly id recommend that you upgrade your 'base unit' first so you have some more muscle under the hood to drive any new graphics cards you pick. Id say your CPU is your weakpoint. 

wait for bulldozer or get a 2500k setup. 2500k's have seen some nice price cuts recently and they are a seriously good buy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Performance hit time! It's going to make the scenery look really nice though.



Indeed. And such is welcome. LOL that this news was linked at some Xbox site.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i have a question, i have a 5850, I want to upgrade for BF3. Why should i go for Nvidia or why should i stick with ATI and which card would fit better. I do not like high priced items. If I want to buy a high priced item I will buy a new Bugatti Veyron Super Sport.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110828/bugatti-veyron-super-sports-480.jpg



Chances are you can run BF3 fine.  If you could not run it, EA would be alienating a fuckton of gamers.  Then again they are deciding not to use Steam...  yeah you should upgrade, EA is full of idiots.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i have a question, i have a 5850, I want to upgrade for BF3. Why should i go for Nvidia or why should i stick with ATI and which card would fit better. I do not like high priced items. If I want to buy a high priced item I will buy a new Bugatti Veyron Super Sport.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110828/bugatti-veyron-super-sports-480.jpg



I'm in the same boat as you man. Just wait. We don't even know the specs yet and by blowing money now I am willing to bet will be waste of time and money.

A month ago all these guys were saying a 470 would be more then enough to run BF3 even when DICE themselves said "No system today can run it maxed out". Wait man. Just wait. Glad to see I was right.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Chances are you can run BF3 fine.  If you could not run it, EA would be alienating a fuckton of gamers.  Then again they are deciding not to use Steam...  yeah you should upgrade, EA is full of idiots.



DICE are no idiots. They are just doing what the industry used to do for years. PUSH HARDWARE. Remember the days when PCs used to be cutting edge and didn't get ports? Now you call them idiots for brining it back? Cry me a river.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you man. Just wait. We don't even know the specs yet and by blowing money now I am willing to bet will be waste of time and money.
> 
> A month ago all these guys were saying a 470 would be more then enough to run BF3 even when DICE themselves said "No system today can run it maxed out". Wait man. Just wait. Glad to see I was right.



Well I am kinda worried about this whole Nvidia vs ATI thing with the Tessellation. I have been an ATI fan for a while now ever since I switched up from my 7600GT. I hear the 580 walks all over ATI single card but i dont know you know?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 28, 2011)

tessellation in games vs tessellation in benchmarks

look at games

Dirt 2, Dirt 3, F1 2011, Deus Ex Human Revolution, Metro 2033, Stalker CoP,

now look at benchmarks

Unigen Heaven Bench, 3DMark 11, etc etc etc,  you notice that the benchs use tessellation to an extreme far more then any game in which case yes an Nvidia card which has more tessellation engines can easily beat the AMD gpus 

most of the games Nvidia beats ATi right now Nvidia financed the game

Crysis 2 Nvidia paid for tessellation and paid for it to be optimized only for the GTX 580
Hawx 2 again Nvidia had there hands in this title pushing tessellation to extremes all gpus can still run it but it gave them the competitive edge
Lost Planet 2 another Nvidia sponsored game that benefits from there program,

but youll notice in those 3 titles it comes down to money not DX11 being implemented properly,  

At this point with BF3 and DX11 i honestly think Dice will go for a balanced approach in order to offer the feature to the greatest number of PC users, not to mention you can always use AMD optmized for the Tessellation details in the Control Panel, or manually limit the tessellation factor

example 5970 in Crysis 2 at default it stutters and runs like shit, limit tessellation to a max of 16x and the 5970 runs the game no problem and its smooth as silk, theres ways around it, so dont worry about it,

Just grab a GPU that suits your needs and offers you a performance benefit in the meantime, for that wealth of info buy me BF3 lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> tessellation in games vs tessellation in benchmarks
> 
> look at games
> 
> ...


Heh, i might do that depending on my finances. I already bought it for Laughingman for picking out my new Hanns-G 27.5" Monitor. I usually go for the product that gives me the most Bang for the Buck. i have been eying the Radeon HD 6950. ^_^


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Heh, i might do that depending on my finances. I already bought it for Laughingman for picking out my new Hanns-G 27.5" Monitor. I usually go for the product that gives me the most Bang for the Buck. i have been eying the Radeon HD 6950. ^_^



and also remember that driver-wise, ati cards did better in the alpha. (this will likely be moot by release as both companys will release hot fixes before and during the beta)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> and also remember that driver-wise, ati cards did better in the alpha. (this will likely be moot by release as both companys will release hot fixes before and during the beta)



True. i had pretty good graphics there. 

Any suggestions on how to resolve the Eye strain headaches i get from looking at my monitor?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254052







I am still having a problem calibrating it as i have never done that before. Also i sit like 2-3 feet away from it as my desk is a bit small. it has 100x100 mounting holes on it so I might be able to mount it but I would end up looking up all the time as my desk is built into the wall and has a permanent shelf built in too. :shadedshu Any suggestions?


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> True. i had pretty good graphics there.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to resolve the Eye strain headaches i get from looking at my monitor?
> 
> ...



do you game in the dark? leaving a background light on could help. otherwise, I dunno. it has never really been an issue for me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 29, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> do you game in the dark? leaving a background light on could help. otherwise, I dunno. it has never really been an issue for me.



I dont really play in the dark. I also use F.lux to adjust the monitor lighting to the time of day


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 29, 2011)

Does the monitor have any presets?

My Viewsonic (same panel) has presets. One of them is labeled text and it dims the lighting a lot and kind of gives it a blue tint. Really helps keep heat down and easy on my eyes. I only sit about 3' away from my screen. Only time I turn it back to the main setting is to play games.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 29, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Does the monitor have any presets?
> 
> My Viewsonic (same panel) has presets. One of them is labeled text and it dims the lighting a lot and kind of gives it a blue tint. Really helps keep heat down and easy on my eyes. I only sit about 3' away from my screen. Only time I turn it back to the main setting is to play games.



I believe it has "Nature", "Cool", and "User" There is also some thing called "X-Contrast"


----------



## caleb (Aug 29, 2011)

Lets get back on topic before evil mod comes in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

caleb said:


> Lets get back on topic before evil mod comes in.



Oh yeah....they are REALLY going to shut this thread down......


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 29, 2011)

Recus said:


> Terrain Tessellation Confirmed For Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xboxdailynews.com/2011/08/27/terrain-tessellation-confirmed-for-battlefield-3/



great my 6970`s just wept in pain . I`m kidding i hope they have high and very high in the options .Also is the karkand map pack going to have Dragon Valley too?





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i have a question, i have a 5850, I want to upgrade for BF3. Why should i go for Nvidia or why should i stick with ATI and which card would fit better. I do not like high priced items. If I want to buy a high priced item I will buy a new Bugatti Veyron Super Sport.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110828/bugatti-veyron-super-sports-480.jpg



get a 2gig reference 6950 and bios flash it to unlock the shaders .AMD does tess really good these days .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> get a 2gig reference 6950 and bios flash it to unlock the shaders .AMD does tess really good these days .



its becoming a lot harder to find a 6950 that can do that. AMD have revised a lot of their cards since they were first released so theres a 50/50 chance it will unlock


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Interesting to see mention of mod tools, but I haven't heard anything about 30FPS, are they talking about console here?



> *DICE's Karl-Magnus on No PC Mod Tools for Battlefield 3 and that Frame-Rate Thing*
> In a forthcoming interview with AusGamers, EA DICE's Karl-Magnus Troedsson talked openly about the lack of out-of-the-box mod-tool support for Battlefield 3 and touched on that precious argument of 30 frames-per-second versus 60 frames-per-second.
> 
> "I will say that there’s been a lot of cool things coming out of the mod community for many years; I have a lot of respect for the people in the mod community," he told us when asked about the decision behind no mod-tool support. "At the same time, as developers of a game of this magnitude -- I mean, it’s the biggest thing we’ve ever done -- we have to select what it is we’re going to spend our focus on. We cannot do everything; it’s basically like that."
> ...



Source


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 29, 2011)

anyone else hoping for a labor day weekend beta launch?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 29, 2011)

caleb said:


> Lets get back on topic before evil mod comes in.



It's a "Clubhouse". Doesn't add to post count and as such the "on topic rule" isn't really a factor here like in other sections. Within reason, of course... 

A post on BF3 Subreddit claims all Gun Club members who sub to newsletter will get a 25% discount off BF3 pre but I did so like 2 weeks ago and nothing. Guess I'll contact EA , sigh.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 29, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's a "Clubhouse". Doesn't add to post count and as such the "on topic rule" isn't really a factor here like in other sections. Within reason, of course...
> 
> A post on BF3 Subreddit claims all Gun Club members who sub to newsletter will get a 25% discount off BF3 pre but I did so like 2 weeks ago and nothing. Guess I'll contact EA , sigh.



that code was found to be bugged not to work with BF3.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep, I talked with EA, and they said that I had to take it up with the gun club. Maybe we can convince them to give us two veteran weapons for all the trouble!


----------



## caleb (Aug 29, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's a "Clubhouse". Doesn't add to post count and as such the "on topic rule" isn't really a factor here like in other sections. Within reason, of course...



Sure its not a problem to MySQL. What I aimed at was adding a page of spam about your screen issues doesn't really help people that don't reed that often but enjoy the quality of this thread.


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 29, 2011)

I was able to get my BF3 fix at PAX this last weekend. I was also in the first BF3 tournament ever!!
They where still using a Alpha build it seemed newer then the one we played.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 29, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Yep, I talked with EA, and they said that I had to take it up with the gun club. Maybe we can convince them to give us two veteran weapons for all the trouble!



Take it up with gun club? How is that separate? Ugh I just want 15 bucks off.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 29, 2011)

That's what they said after I waited in line to talk with them for almost 45 minutes. If you argue with them, they might offer you a 20% off coupon (saving you almost as much as the gun club should have in the first place).


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 30, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> anyone else hoping for a labor day weekend beta launch?



Hell yes ! Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Recus (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## kg4icg (Aug 30, 2011)

I have my BF3 preorder in. Just for fun I reinstalled BF2, and I will be doing a BF2 and BFBC2 marathon sessions for the Labor Day weekend just for fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Recus said:


>



Ugh.... I cant stand the whole Nvidia Fanboi'sm on that video. Fucking reeks of it. the whole video is nothing more then a advertisement for Nvida. "WE LOVE TESSELLATION" and the part where they mention system requirements and the guy pulls an 580 box out of his ass to show the camera.

Next... 

"64 players, that's insane, I don't think I've ever played a game that has that scale of competition" 

Obviously a Cod player whose just hopped onto the band wagon and has never heard of or played BF2 or any of the previous BF games.

did you see the look on his face??? It last like his balls dropped. he couldnt believe his ears when patrick said 64 players.

-------------

where do they get these idiots from???



*-:EDIT:-*


Oh wait.....The reporter IS from Nvidia


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> "64 players, that's insane, I don't think I've ever played a game that has that scale of competition"
> 
> Obviously a Cod player whose just hopped onto the band wagon and has never heard of or played BF2 or any of the previous BF games.
> 
> ...



to be honest 64 players is a bit stupid, at the end of the day, they'd of got a better multiplayer by keeping it at 32 and allowing people to have 4 player split-screen etc

i like BC2 more then the other current gen games, but i still end up playing games like halo, as that way i can actually play with people who i know, and who are playing on the same console as me

game developers need to work out that playing with people you know is infinity better then more mindless internet people


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 30, 2011)

Suh-weet.

Turns out did get my Gun Club discount code but it was in the "Welcome to Gun Club" email. Good for only 5 days and got on the 12th. You'd think I would have learned to open these apparent unimportant canned messages by now. Anyway I tried the code and did not apply discount. Explained this to EA Live Chat who said "oh ok let's get you another code to try" and provided one (in a diff format) that *did* work. So I have a boxed copy on the way plus all the Origin pre-order bonuses for a grand total of $48.25 ($3.25 tax). Can't beat that and needless to say I'm very pleased.

As I told the rep it's little things like this that can go a long way towards improving the perception and reputation of EA/Origin in the gaming community.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh.... I cant stand the whole Nvidia Fanboi'sm on that video. Fucking reeks of it.
> 
> *-:EDIT:-*
> 
> ...


Like, didn't you notice the microphone?


cheesy999 said:


> to be honest 64 players is a bit stupid, at the end of the day, they'd of got a better multiplayer by keeping it at 32 and allowing people to have 4 player split-screen etc


I like 64 player maps (never tried 128, but it should be fun too). Sure there are the n00bs and the griefers, but to hell with them, that's what ban by vote is for!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Suh-weet.
> 
> Turns out did get my Gun Club discount code but it was in the "Welcome to Gun Club" email. Good for only 5 days and got on the 12th. You'd think I would have learned to open these apparent unimportant canned messages by now. Anyway I tried the code and did not apply discount. Explained this to EA Live Chat who said "oh ok let's get you another code to try" and provided one (in a diff format) that *did* work. So I have a boxed copy on the way plus all the Origin pre-order bonuses for a grand total of $48.25 ($3.25 tax). Can't beat that and needless to say I'm very pleased.
> 
> As I told the rep it's little things like this that can go a long way towards improving the perception and reputation of EA/Origin in the gaming community.



Congrats! Paid a few cents more than me, but you're getting a boxed copy.


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Like, didn't you notice the microphone?
> 
> I like 64 player maps (never tried 128, but it should be fun too). Sure there are the n00bs and the griefers, but to hell with them, that's what ban by vote is for!





but it would still be more enjoyable if you could have 4 people from your squad using the same PC/Console


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Like, didn't you notice the microphone



not at first. then after i started to rant about Nvidia fanboi'sm i noticed everything just seemed a little....Green.

I still think they should get rid of the reporter though.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> but it would still be more enjoyable if you could have 4 people from your squad using the same PC/Console


If you have enough screen/controllers. Sure, why not.


FreedomEclipse said:


> I still think they should get rid of the reporter though.


Agreed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> to be honest 64 players is a bit stupid, at the end of the day, they'd of got a better multiplayer by keeping it at 32 and allowing people to have 4 player split-screen etc
> 
> i like BC2 more then the other current gen games, but i still end up playing games like halo, as that way i can actually play with people who i know, and who are playing on the same console as me
> 
> game developers need to work out that playing with people you know is infinity better then more mindless internet people



To say 64 players is too much when you haven't tried out the maps they will be using doesn't make a ton of sense to me. You can't judge something you haven't tried, they will be using more than 3 - 4 flags per map, the maps will be larger, not everyone will be on the ground, 64 players should be just fine.

The only problem I see with 64 players is, if hey keep the map scale for console. Because console only gets 24 players, so if they get massive 64 players maps with 24 people, it's going to be barren sniperfest.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 30, 2011)

64 players is just the right amount for the projected map size on the PC side of things. I remember playing on servers about that size on CoD 2 with smaller maps and it was a blast.

The one game I've played on console that actually did well with a larger player amount and decent map size was MAG for the PS3.


----------



## Recus (Aug 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ugh.... I cant stand the whole Nvidia Fanboi'sm on that video. Fucking reeks of it. the whole video is nothing more then a advertisement for Nvida. "WE LOVE TESSELLATION" and the part where they mention system requirements and the guy pulls an 580 box out of his ass to show the camera.
> 
> Next...
> 
> ...



You also will be able to play only MW3 because HD6970 CF can't handle BF3 maxed out.  It's obvious AMD doesn't think that tessellation is sexy. So DICE choosing faster/better.

What happens if not. 
http://www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1314036316SmpJUIUWGY_3_2_l.png


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2011)

Recus said:


> You also will be able to play only MW3 because HD6970 CF can't handle BF3 maxed out.



No thanks... Id rather take a hop, step and jump in front of an on coming bus.

----

the interview didnt really tell us anything at all other then it will work more then fine on dual 580's... oh wait let me shit an empty 580 box....







I think 6970 CF will be able to run the game fine. but only time will tell


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> To say 64 players is too much when you haven't tried out the maps they will be using doesn't make a ton of sense to me. You can't judge something you haven't tried, they will be using more than 3 - 4 flags per map, the maps will be larger, not everyone will be on the ground, 64 players should be just fine.
> 
> The only problem I see with 64 players is, if hey keep the map scale for console. Because console only gets 24 players, so if they get massive 64 players maps with 24 people, it's going to be barren sniperfest.





f22a4bandit said:


> 64 players is just the right amount for the projected map size on the PC side of things. I remember playing on servers about that size on CoD 2 with smaller maps and it was a blast.
> 
> The one game I've played on console that actually did well with a larger player amount and decent map size was MAG for the PS3.



i don't think 64 players is too much, i just think it's a waste of the developers time, when it would be better if they put in a splitscreen mode, both would be even better, but to me it seems like they just want to create something that looks better on paper, and in marketing, rather then something which will be more fun then the players


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think 64 players is too much, i just think it's a waste of the developers time, when it would be better if they put in a splitscreen mode, both would be even better, but to me it seems like they just want to create something that looks better on paper, and in marketing, rather then something which will be more fun then the players



why would you want split screen on a PC?? that's a waste of time (IMO).

consoles only support 24 players, and they said that the reason it had no split-screen was because the hardware couldn't handle it. (on console)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 31, 2011)

YouTube -PAX Battlefield 3 Extended Caspian Border Footage + Interview


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Also, can't believe I haven't seen this posted, looks like ab it of old news, but great news!








cheesy999 said:


> i don't think 64 players is too much, i just think it's a waste of the developers time, when it would be better if they put in a splitscreen mode, both would be even better, but to me it seems like they just want to create something that looks better on paper, and in marketing, rather then something which will be more fun then the players



Like said, split screen crap is console, 64 player servers only meant they spent more time making larger maps (which is needed for jets), so they didn't spend any extra time on it. So I got to disagree, console fps is lame, and split screen console fps is even lamer. It will have Co-op Campaign, thats good enough for me.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 31, 2011)

ah i remember playing Tribes 1 with 64 and 128 player servers 
That was some fun shit.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 31, 2011)

scrizz said:


> ah i remember playing tribes 1 with 64 and 128 player servers :d
> that was some fun shit.



shazbot!


----------



## caleb (Aug 31, 2011)

What ? 64 too much for Battlefield ?!
Split screen in battlefield


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> why would you want split screen on a PC?? that's a waste of time (IMO).
> 
> consoles only support 24 players, and they said that the reason it had no split-screen was because the hardware couldn't handle it. (on console)


I agree. That is for Console players. Two separate computers is a lot better. 
How the heck would split screens work for PC any way ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just preordered BF3 on Origin.

No point in me grabbing a physical copy since it's going to require Origin to be installed anyways.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 1, 2011)

*when is the ...*

Alright, its September already, any New news on the beta?  I'm ready to play this game!

Also, anybody think 7000 series will be released before Oct 25th?  I'm trying to help a friend upgrade his video card (9800gt), and have been telling him to wait for the specs or new release of cards.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 1, 2011)

With split screens for PC, I can stat pad without using a friend!  Great!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Also, anybody think 7000 series will be released before Oct 25th?  I'm trying to help a friend upgrade his video card (9800gt), and have been telling him to wait for the specs or new release of cards.



Don't think the 7000 series will be out until at least sometime in 2012, considering we haven't heard much news of a new line of cards for a holiday launch, i doubt we'll be seeing anything until next year.

If he has the money he can just grab a GTX 580/570 though.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 1, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/109246024698175489
"Tonight, I´m going to drink a glass of Baileys in celebration of me knowing the Beta date and you don´t .. hahaha"
...
Btw BF3 forums at EA UK are hilarious! Arguing about time zones! Rofl!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2011)

So how/when do we get a key for the Beta if you already have it preorded?

The Beta starts this month, but those that preordered get it earlier, but i don't even know when the damn day is that it starts cause they haven't said anything.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2011)

Nope if EA is consistent in any way it's in not communicating this kind of stuff. I expect it to just show up in my inbox some day hopefully very soon like the Alpha email did.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> So how/when do we get a key for the Beta if you already have it preorded?
> 
> The Beta starts this month, but those that preordered get it earlier, but i don't even know when the damn day is that it starts cause they haven't said anything.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nope if EA is consistent in any way it's in not communicating this kind of stuff. I expect it to just show up in my inbox some day hopefully very soon like the Alpha email did.



yeah, I would be willing to bet that a beta download will suddenly be available in Origin.

EDIT* new blog post

this made my day.



> Disabling means you no longer have to chase a vehicle that’s low on health to repair


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope its not like the alpha, were I got a code 2 days before it ended.  And a friend who has only played BC2 on the PS3 had a code for days before he told me, thought it was junk email.

Yeah, hate it when the guy you are trying to help fix drives off half way fixed and leaves you in the open.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> I hope its not like the alpha, were I got a code 2 days before it ended.  And a friend who has only played BC2 on the PS3 had a code for days before he told me, thought it was junk email.
> 
> Yeah, hate it when the guy you are trying to help fix drives off half way fixed and leaves you in the open.



Thats how beta/alpha's go, it's all random.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 1, 2011)

BattlefieldO - PAX 2011 RECAP PART 1



Spoiler



AUG 29TH - PAX 2011 RECAP PART 1

A few weeks ago, I got an email from Seeson, a EA Community Manager at EA Redwood shores about PAX and a Battlefield 3 Community event. How Could I resist the offer? Last thursday the plane departed from Montreal to Seattle.  Mid flight, my Iphone crashed with most of my details on hotel and directions. Through perseverance I managed to find my way to the hotel and check in. With limited wifi accessed I managed to get a hold of Jay from Pixel Enemy and we had a awesome meal before meeting up with Chris aka Redd_dragons from Pixel Enemy. Overall the weekend was an absolutely amazing time, not only did we play some BF3 but spent the time in a new city with friends from DICE, EA and the Community was a huge reminder that this video game is going to rock.  While I put together a full article of the 4 days at PAX, here is a short overview of what was shown to the public at PAX this year

At PAX there were a total of 2 Battlefield 3 areas setup. The Main BF3 Booth had Playstation 3 stations with Coop mode and then upstairs, 24 Nvidia PC’s rocking 2x580s with Operation Metro TDM. I mainly spent my time at the show at the Nvidia setup. Unlike previous show builds, this had All unlocks available which allowed me to play with things such as the EOD Bot, MAV and various attachments. You are all going to be blown away by the amount of customization in this game. Not only do you get tons of options per weapon, but there many different variants for pistols and attachments. When DICE say that this game will take include tons of options, they really mean it. Another note is that the graphics were mind blowing. It seemed as though the textures were even higher res then most videos we’ve seen. Even little particle effects all over the place. It made the fault line trailers look like a early version compared to what it’s like now.

From the fact sheets at Gamescom, we learned about the EOD Bot, Radio Beacon, Micro UAV, Radar Beacon and Smoke Grenades. All of these could be destroyed by the enemy. When you exited the Camera view for the EOD Bot/ UAV, it seemed like they stayed there stationary, so you could use it again later.

EOD Bot
- Can be placed on the ground
- Player switches to camera view on EOD Bot
- Capable of Arming/Defusing MCOMS
- Can repair vehicles or torch players/vehicles

Radio Beacon
- Acts as a spawn point
- Model looks like a little radio
- Can be placed anywhere

Micro UAV
- Is thrown onto the ground
- Play switches to UAV Camera
- can push the EOD Bot around
- Used for spotting enemies
- No Weapons but to be added?

Radar Beacon
- Can be placed on the ground
- Scans area for enemies
- Only available to Recon Class

Smoke Grenades
- Could be used to cover a choke point entirely
- Should be used to hide a wave of EOD Bots attacking.

More details to come soon!



Don'tRevieMeBro - Podcast Episode 23 - Battlefield 3 talk from PAX Prime

Unofficial Battlefield 3 trailer by killat0n


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Interesting, I thought the radar beacon did everything, but there is a radar and a radio beacon? Does Recon get both?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, I thought the radar beacon did everything, but there is a radar and a radio beacon? Does Recon get both?



The radio beacon is a mobile spawn point.  Just listened to the DRMB podcast and they said Recon had UG sensors (Motion Sensor),  and Radio Beacon, and MAV Micro UAV.


----------



## raptori (Sep 1, 2011)

do anyone know the music in this Extended Footage is related to certain version of BF or its just a remix ??


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 2, 2011)

raptori said:


> do anyone know the music in this Extended Footage is related to certain version of BF or its just a remix ??



Original production inspired by the Battlefield themes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 2, 2011)

*BF3 Server*

Hey all, I'm looking into renting a BF3 server for the TPU clan (I know we are not a clan). I already know it is going to be like $100/mo so, I gotta start saving. ^_^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2011)

New trailer

[yt]G-ukxgldpOo[/yt]

DAO12 looks mean as hell.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> New trailer
> 
> [yt]G-ukxgldpOo[/yt]



not broke anymore lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, the video just got posted and the link is the weirdest youtube link I ever seen, had to actually click the "link" option at the end to get one that made a bit more sense.


----------



## raptori (Sep 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Original production inspired by the Battlefield themes.



I just found my ringtone for the next year


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 2, 2011)

Pixel Enemy - BATTLEFIELD 3: Top Secret Event Recap [New TDM & Co-Op Information]


Spoiler


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Hey all, I'm looking into renting a BF3 server for the TPU clan (I know we are not a clan). I already know it is going to be like $100/mo so, I gotta start saving. ^_^



Cool. Some of us such as myself will help out, surely.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. Some of us such as myself will help out, surely.



yeah, I would have a donate link for it on either both the website and my sig. I just have to find the right server. Does anyone know the approved server groups from EA?


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Hey all, I'm looking into renting a BF3 server for the TPU clan (I know we are not a clan). I already know it is going to be like $100/mo so, I gotta start saving. ^_^



I wouldn't mind chippin in on this as well


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 2, 2011)

*Poll*

Well, I major thing for me here is how many would actually use it as we had like 5 servers going when BC2 came out. I don't want to be renting at ~100 bucks /mo  and no one use it.



So: here is a make shift poll:

If you would use it and help keep it going, post your answer with Poll in the subject line.

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> So: here is a make shift poll:
> 
> If you would use it and help keep it going, post your answer with Poll in the subject line.
> 
> Thanks ^_^


Unfortunately, I would not be supporting it as I'm in a bit of a sticky situation (even the acquisition of BF3 is in question  )
But, if I do manage to get BF3, playing on the server primarily depends on its location, I wouldn't play on it if my ping would be high... and with me being from Europe and most of you from the US... I doubt you'd see me on that server

There, I hope my answer to your poll is satisfactory


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 2, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Unfortunately, I would not be supporting it as I'm in a bit of a sticky situation (even the acquisition of BF3 is in question  )
> But, if I do manage to get BF3, playing on the server primarily depends on its location, I wouldn't play on it if my ping would be high... and with me being from Europe and most of you from the US... I doubt you'd see me on that server
> 
> There, I hope my answer to your poll is satisfactory



Primarily it would be based in the central US either Dallas or Chicago


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2011)

Chicago! Wooo


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Chicago! Wooo



Hells ya!, i'm from Chicago.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 3, 2011)

multiplayerblog.mtv - 'Battlefield 3' Co-op Features Random Events, Unlockable Gear



Spoiler



Posted 8/31/11 12:28 pm ET by Matt Clark in News, PC, PS3, Xbox 360

A couple weeks ago in Cologne, Germany, EA and DICE showed off a few minutes of co-op mode in "Battlefield 3." The "Exfiltration" mission had the two-player team escorting a political defector out of hostile territory, and while it didn't appear to reinvent the wheel, the mode certainly looks like a lot of fun. Writing on the PlayStation Blog this morning, DICE junior product manager Tommy Rydling shared a few more details on what to expect in October.


While the GamesCom demo highlighted the use of teamwork in taking down enemies in tandem, you'll have to work closely with a partner in other ways to advance through "Battlefield 3" co-op successfully. Rydling pointed out a couple scenarios, like working a mounted gun while your pal flies a chopper, or covering their back while they disarm a bomb.

You're responsible for your teammate's life in the game, as well. If your buddy takes a bad hit and goes down, you can revive them with the "Man down!" mechanic. If both players go down, you'll end up with a game over. This sounds a lot like "Left 4 Dead," except in "Battlefield 3" – hopefully – your jerk friends don't leave you behind as zombie chow.

Rydling also mentioned that while the co-op mode story runs within the same scenario as the single-player campaign, the missions follow a unique series of events with an "explosive finish." Even more interesting, the co-op missions feature randomized events, so there could be quite a bit of replayability. That's not to mention that co-op playthroughs can land you unlockable gear rewards, usable in normal multiplayer matches.

"There are a number of weapons that you can unlock in co-op and take with you to the regular multiplayer modes," Rydling wrote. "These unlocks are based on your combined scores accumulated throughout the co-op campaign."

Those co-op scores will also show up on the new "Battlefield 3" social network, Battlelog. Leaderboard -type score tracking, random experiences, and weapon rewards could make the co-op mode a rather addicting proposition.



Why You Can’t Shoot Civilians In Battlefield 3



Spoiler



I’ve just come back from a fascinating and noisy day at EA DICE, seeing and playing Battlefield 3 with the winners of our recent competition. I have quite a few BF3-related posts due over the next couple of days as a result, but let’s start off with the game’s executive producer Patrick Bach talking about why he believes it can be tricky for games to present more authentic situations, such as a Battlefield level containing innocent, unarmed civilians. He reckons that, given the option, many gamers can’t resist an opportunity to be bad – and, he fears, game-makers would be the ones blamed for their players’ naughtier choices. For instance, shooting one of said innocent, unarmed civilians…

Responding to victorious RPS reader/compo entrant Joe O’Connor’s question as to whether Battlefield 3′s story would delve into the moral arguments around war, Bach argued that “Games are where movies were in the 30s or 40s, when it went from a technical spectacle to ‘hey, wait a minute we can actually use this to tell something, be political’ and things like that. I think we are on the verge of seeing things like that.”

However, potentially holding that back is that “if you put the player in front of a choice where they can do good things or bad things, they will do bad things, go dark side – because people think it’s cool to be naughty, they won’t be caught…

“In a game where it’s more authentic, when you have a gun in your hand and a child in front of you what would happen? Well the player would probably shoot that child.”

This is something Bach wants to avoid, because while the choice to do that ‘bad’ thing would have been the player’s, “We would be the ones to be blamed. We have to build our experiences so we don’t put the player in experiences where they can do bad things.” While not explicitly mentioned, the spectre of Modern Warfare 2 and its notorious ‘No Russian’ level seemed to this correspondent to loom large here.

So, Bach admitted that there was a degree of self-censoring necessary to limit potentially disagreeable player behaviour. “Me personally, I’m trying to stay away from civilians in games like BF because I think people will do bad. I don’t want to see videos on the internet where people shoot civilians. That’s something I will sanitise by removing that feature from the game.”

Importantly, “That doesn’t mean that I don’t want people to feel that war is not good,… We are trying to do something that is more mature. Mature not being gore –some people confuse the two. That’s childish actually, to want more blood.”

Bach hinted that something in Battlefield 3′s singleplayer narrative would involve a more thoughtful look at the nature of war, but wouldn’t be drawn on any specifics as yet.

“I think games need to grow up a bit,” he felt, but was sure that “They will grow with gamers. There will always be games for children – I want games for grown-ups, games I can play. As long as I’m in the business I will make games that I want to play.”

More comments from Bach tomorrow, plus a preview or two of the stuff I’ve played and seen here.




DICE On Unlocks And Keeping Games Alive



Spoiler



By Alec Meer on September 1st, 2011 at 3:32 pm. 

I have a frankly frightening amount of interview material from my trip to see Battlefield 3 at EA DICE HQ earlier this week, but before I lower myself into the tenth circle of hell that is transcribing the main hour of it, here’s an interesting side-discussion that came up when I asked Twitter for a few question suggestions. One of the first respondents was Minecraft-maker Notch, who asked us to ask DICE “What are some best practices and lessons learned when awarding long-term rewards in a highly competitive game like Battlefield 3?”

Here’s what BF3′s executive producer Patrick Bach had to say in response – which led to a discussion of best practice for creating in-game unlocks, how he thinks Bad Company 2 got it a bit wrong, and why he reckons devs should try and keep improving and expanding their games for several years after launch instead of putting out annual sequels. Whatever could he be referring to?

*RPS: I have a question from your countryman Markus ‘Notch’ Persson, who asks “What are some best practices and lessons learned when awarding long-term rewards in a highly competitive game like Battlefield 3?”*

Patrick Bach: Oh… Let’s see if I understand the question. Is he talking about the actual in-game rewards, or the development rewards?

*RPS: I’m presuming it’s about the higher-end persistent unlocks.*

Patrick Bach: I think the learning we’ve done is that if you make a good game, people spend a lot of time with it. If you make a great game, they will never leave. I think we maybe miscalculated with, for instance, Battlefield Bad Company, with a year. It’s been out for a year and a half, and we thought people would spend probably half a year playing it and then it would start to trend down. We’re actually at the same number of people playing today as we had three months after shipping. So it’s quite steady, how many people are playing the game. It actually went down slightly last Autumn when some other games were released, but it went right back up over Christmas when we released the Vietnam expansion pack.

So people are today playing the exact same amount of games as they did back then. So of course we miscalculated that, because we thought people would stop playing. And then people rank out and they unlock everything, and they start to feel fatigue for not getting more stuff. So I think the challenge is to figure out how long people will play this game for, and then make sure you have enough stuff for you to unlock. Because it’s not fun to have to play for ten years to unlock the last thing – that doesn’t make the game better, it makes it seem that there’s no point to continue. But then again, you still want that carrot, dangling in front of you.

For Battlefield 3, we known that people play even more than Battlefield Bad Company 2, so we’re planning for even longer unlocks, a bigger unlock tree. So I think, to us, it’s understand how long people will play the game for, who will play the game, and how they will play the game. Based on that, which is the only information you can speculate on, try and give as much as you can for that period of time. So what we’re doing is, for instance, is deepening the game, but also broadening the game. Depending on your play style, you can actually unlock stuff based on a specific weapon or a specific class, rather than have everyone unlock everything.

*RPS: Do you consciously factor in wanting people to move onto whatever your next game is , rather than stick to the older game, when you plan the length and number of unlocks?*

Patrick Bach: But maybe you don’t have to build the new game, do you? If people like the old one, then keep fixing that one, update it and make it even better. I think sometimes it turns too mechanical when people release new games every year, and just focus on ‘how can I sell another copy, another copy, another copy?’ Of course companies need to make money to survive, but you can actually provide for the title you already have out on the market. You don’t have to leave it, just because you’ve shipped it. You can go back to it and think ‘can we add something to this, can we change something, what do people want?’ And then if you keep doing for a longer period of time, why start building something new? Of course you can always plan for the big next step, but if that’s in two years, or three years, five years…

*RPS: [About 20 other questions which we'll run next week].*



The Modern Warfare of Battlefield 3



Spoiler



By NuyoRiquena on Aug 31, 2011

A few months ago, while at E3, I saw a trailer for Battlefield 3. I turned to my cameraman and said, “Wow! This is going to better than Modern Warfare 3 if they make the story as powerful as that trailer was.”

In the interest of full disclosure, I have never played Battlefield. None of them. I have nothing against the franchise it was merely a matter of choice and time. However, after spending some quality time with Battlefield 3, I will be playing this game. A lot.

Let it be known, I love shooters. Let it be known, try as I may, I am not a skilled PC gamer. I may even go so far as to say I am slightly below novice-level in the PC arena. Let it be known, I am a control freak. When I lose control, well, let us say I don’t like it and it is obvious. While playing the PC build of Battlefield 3, I may have gotten a little on the frustrated side because while I looked down to see which key allowed me to change my weapon I was sniped. Suffice it to say, I was much better at dying. On the bright side, I was not the worst one on my team.

Once I got used to the basic controls of the PC multiplayer, I was able to fall in love with the beauty of the graphics and seamlessness of the actions. I was taken aback by the number of voices I heard coming through the Astro Gaming headsets as we fell into the groove of the 16v16 match. Strategy is the key and at first we continually dove down into the subway tunnels only to be met by a barrage of bullets. It helps to know the right people and with a little assistance (Thanks, Seeson!) we quickly started to flank right and make our way down towards the objective. Again full disclosure, we still lost. Despite all of this, the commentary coming out of the game was incredibly positive. We did not let our lack of skill taint the game experience.

The Playstation 3 co-op gameplay was, in a word, exciting. I am more comfortable with the PS3 controller so I was able to get into the game even more. As with everything in life, I jumped into my game late and was thrust into the action. My partner mentioned something about following him and I did…until he died. After a shooting anyone who looked like an enemy, I figured everything out and we started running through the building taking out bad guys and saving good guys. Turns out we were supposed to rescue the hostage. *Oops* Our mistake was in not communicating better. Once we started talking we were able to better suppress the enemy, working as a team. I must admit I thoroughly enjoyed jumping in the truck and handling the big guns. While I am NASCAR-level pro in real life, driving in a video game is not something I enjoy so I left the maneuvering to my partner. The heavy artillery tore through the enemies and buildings with equal ease. I find I still enjoy demolition and there is plenty of it in this game.

My chief complaint? I didn’t get enough time. I felt a little rushed through each preview. Or maybe, I just wanted more.

DICE is well-known for its multiplayer superiority and it was clear why when I was playing. The mission was challenging, yet another on the long list of reasons gamers will fall in love with Battlefield 3. No one wants to play a game they can run through in 4 hours and the only thing you return to is the store to trade in the game. We want replay value and socializing, hence the incredible popularity of great multiplayer options.

The game is true to the first-person shooter genre and the details are placing Battlefield 3 above its competitors. The storytelling will be a major factor in determining the final outcome and while I still don’t know what the plot is, I am dying to find out. And the Frostbite 2 game engine has set a new standard. I have to comment on the amazing sound effects in the game. It may seem trivial to some but I find attention to detail in such things enhance a game’s experience but are often overlooked. Trailers are supposed to look good but when you get up close and personal with the actual game, it is just so damned pretty!

Battlefield 3 is clearly the one sitting on the throne and whether the competition can execute a successful coup in the fall remains to be seen. Either way, the only loser in this battle will be the gamer who forgets to make this game a part of their collection.


_* Thank you to EA for hosting the event and introducing me to Battlefield.  Special thanks to Gunnar Optiks, Razer and Off Duty Gamers for coolest goodies this side of the Mississippi!_



How Long is Battlefield 3's Single-Player Campaign?



Spoiler



It's slightly longer than MW2's, according to lead designer David Goldfarb.
US, August 31, 2011

by Colin Campbell
David Goldfarb, lead designer of Battlefield 3 has been talking about the game's single-player campaign, and facing questions on the shooter's length. 

A VG247 interviewer said that he had spent six hours playing through 2009's Modern Warfare 2's single-player campaign, and asked if Battlefield 3 would be longer. Goldfarb replied, "I'd say it was probably slightly more than that. Based on our play-times it's probably more than that, but it's not twice as long. But, again, we'll see. When you play it on hard difficulty, it'll take a lot more time. It's all about making sure the experience is as awesome as possible. I'd rather have six hours of awesome than 12 hours of 'meh'." 

He added that the company was aware that some players would want to go back and play the single-player campaign, rather than just playing multiplayer. "I think we have some pretty cool achievements that people will want to go back and get," he said. "It's not like an RPG in that way, but we have tried to incentivize people to come back and play on different difficulties, and so on." 

Goldfarb also addressed the game's story-mode, and the political situations it would cover. Battlefield 3 is set in a modern-day Middle East combat setting, but developer DICE and publisher EA say they want to avoid "demonizing" any population groups. 

He said, "It's not about religions, or populations of people and it's not about countries. It is fiction, and…we have to be very cautious about what it suggests because people will take it in a certain way. We're really trying to make it feel real, but at the same time we have an obligation to not demonize people or places, and I think that's something that's really important to us."



Setting the stage for 'Battlefield 3'



Spoiler



Thursday, September 01, 2011
By Max Parker
When "Battlefield 3" comes out Oct. 25, the military-based shooter will be taking aim at its rival, "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3," which hits shelves two weeks later. Patrick Bach, executive producer for "Battlefield 3," recently discussed what to expect from the game.

*Does "Battlefield 3" have an all-new story line for the series? Is it linked to "Bad Company 2"?*

The story line is completely unique and does not tie back into our Bad Company series. In "Battlefield: Bad Company 2," the tone is more light-hearted and fun, compared to "Battlefield 3's" storyline which is entirely new and more authentic. We are working with ex-SAS [Special Air Service] operator Andy McNab, who brings a wealth of military knowledge to the table. Andy has helped us in a few key areas, from the dialogue and helping us understand how soldiers speak to the [motion capture] of the characters and weapon interaction in the game.

*How long a campaign can we expect?*

This really depends on the difficulty setting and skill level of the player but we expect the campaign to take about 10 hours for the average player.

*What aspects did you focus on when creating both the single player and multiplayer?*

With "Battlefield 3" it all starts with our new engine Frostbite 2, which ... serves as the power center for the game by allowing us to deliver superior performance in character animation, visual rendering, destruction, audio and depth of scale.

*Did you consider fan feedback about "Bad Company 2" when developing "Battlefield 3?"*

We definitely take this into consideration when designing the game. A few examples of this is how we are bringing back [the prone option], which was missing from the "Battlefield: Bad Company" series. Another bit of feedback we've received from our console community is the request for server browsers on the console which allow them to select exactly what server they play on, so we're adding that to the console version as well.

*There's been talk about the frame rate of the console version being less than its PC counterpart. Is "Battlefield 3" best experienced on PC?*

"Battlefield 3" is the only game, regardless if you're on PC or console, that can deliver an all-out warfare experience complete with tanks, jets and more. ... We want players to feel the battle, the intensity of the fight. This is all made possible due to the power of Frostbite 2. We've made a conscious decision to stick with 30 FPS on console. This is not due to technical limitations but more of a design decision. With the number of players we support on our large-scale maps in addition to our signature vehicle warfare and destruction, "Battlefield 3" lends itself well to this frame-rate and is the right gameplay balance.

*Are there any features that will be in the PC version that won't make it to console?*

The PC version of Battlefield 3 will support up to 64 players in multiplayer whereas the console version supports up to 24. Another feature that will be specific to the PC version is the Command Rose, which allows you to use your keyboard to communicate with your fellow soldiers.

*Subscriptions-based content is being discussed for a few online games on the horizon. What's your opinion on adding paid subscriptions for online multiplayer?*

"Battlefield 3" is not subscription based. However, we are introducing a whole new feature called Battlelog. "Battlefield" has always been an incredibly social, team-based experience and we want to take that to the next level. Battlelog will be a completely free service that will give you a hub of social tools that will allow you to connect, communicate and play with friends in-game as well as on the web and your mobile devices. Through the network's news feed, called Battlefeed, you will be able to stay up-to-date on the current events going on in your own network. From players logging in, ranking up and receiving awards to friends unlocking achievements and new weapons, Battlelog keeps you in the know all in real-time, and it is entirely free.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like for the SKS they decided to go with a modern stock, that Tapco T6 POS.  At least the optics are mounted via the receiver!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 3, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Does anyone know the approved server groups from EA?



There's no list out yet, but just about every server provider that handled Bad Company 2, will be doing Battlefield 3 as well.

Here are a few that announced so far:

http://www.i3d.net/
http://www.rackage.com/
http://www.gameservers.com/
http://www.multiplaygameservers.com/ (BF3 server pre-orders with a massive 50% Off (fixed price for life)!)  They are not just the in the UK anymore.
http://www.hypernia.com/index.php


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 3, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> this made my day



OMG indeed. Somehow this awesome aspect did not occur to me. All the new/different gameplay design decisions have been generally really good IMO...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 3, 2011)

twitter.com/450bq: "@Demize99 how long would it take on average to complete a kit?"

twitter.com/Demize99: "@450bq If you unlock every weapon, every gadget, and every unlock for every weapon... something like 100 hours."


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2011)

So is that 25 hours per kit, or 100 per kit? Sounds like 25 hours a kit, I hope so, 100 wouldn't be bad for my main kit, but kits I don't play often it would suck.


----------



## caleb (Sep 3, 2011)

*poll*



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, I major thing for me here is how many would actually use it as we had like 5 servers going when BC2 came out. I don't want to be renting at ~100 bucks /mo  and no one use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd help but if it was a EU server. I have a few buddies from an old clan of mine and we game 20-23CET almost everyday. Hell, we might even do some clanbase with BF3.
Maybe its time to try to gather more EU peeps on TS?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2011)

caleb said:


> I'd help but if it was a EU server. I have a few buddies from an old clan of mine and we game 20-23CET almost everyday. Hell, we might even do some clanbase with BF3.
> Maybe its time to try to gather more EU peeps on TS?



The UK guys were running a server or 2 for quite a while, checking in the UK clubhouse might be your best bet.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So is that 25 hours per kit, or 100 per kit? Sounds like 25 hours a kit, I hope so, 100 wouldn't be bad for my main kit, but kits I don't play often it would suck.



I agree and disagree. yeah, it would be a pain to spend 100 hours to unlock a class you don't like; but considering that most of us have 400+ hours total in BC2 (that's right around 100 hours a class) it fits the bill for a longer unlock system.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll be grinding with my eyes wide...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I agree and disagree. yeah, it would be a pain to spend 100 hours to unlock a class you don't like; but considering that most of us have 400+ hours total in BC2 (that's right around 100 hours a class) it fits the bill for a longer unlock system.



It really matters how each one plays out. I think I will love Support, Medic should be right at home for me even with the weapon change, and Engineers getting some guns with decent power and my love for landmines is fine. But Recon, eh, I'd almost always have an ammo box and C4 (and I say that because if I play Recon I don't sit and Snipe). It will completely matter what the unlocks are, if I need to sit and Snipe to unlock close quarters setups for Recon, I will be displeased.

But now if you want to unlock all classes, you would need to balance that play rather than enjoy your favorite. And if you enjoy all 4, waiting 400 hours to get all the things you like is a long time, I'm at 500 hours after 1.5 years in BC2 and I play more than most, 400 hours for a lot of people might take 2 - 3 years. I honestly had no issue with the BC2 unlock system, if I want goals and crap to work for I play a RPG. If I want to vent and just have a good time, I play an FPS. Theres nothing worse than seeing the gun you want and knowing you need to put another 75+ hours just to get that, because what I'm going to do is put in that 75 hours as fast as I can, and when I get it, the grind will be done and I probably won't even use it since I played that kit so much with weapons I didn't want to use. I unlocked everything in BC2 well over a year ago, and I haven't once found myself saying "I wish I had something to unlock (play for right now)", because I play the game to enjoy it, not to see shiny rewards pop up on my screen.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I'll be grinding with my eyes wide...



Top comment on that is bouse.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2011)

fucking amazing comment.

so amazingly timed. Perfect song for the perfect trailer.

just totally motherfucking epic.


im gonna do it again...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 3, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Top comment on that is bouse.



Agreed. That mix and match is absolutely awesome.

Edit: Watched it like that about 10 times already. Hah!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 4, 2011)

Battlefield 3: David Goldfarb spells out single-player



Spoiler



Thu, Sep 01, 2011 | 07:13 BST

Will BF3′s solo-play match its online component for quality? VG247 speaks to the head architect of Battlefield 3′s single-player campaign on its tone, length, commitment to sensitivity and more.

There can be little doubt that Battlefield 3 is the hottest core video game in the world right now, at least in terms of anticipation. After a carefully managed campaign of story trailers, multiplayer reveals and show demos on nuclear PCs, the DICE FPS has been pushed up into the very top tier of big budget action games for 2011, vying for control of the shooter category against Infinity Ward’s Modern Warfare 3.

But while it’s practically unthinkable that the game’s multiplayer will be anything less than spectacular, given the studio’s long history in the field, there’s still a question mark over the single-player component. Graphically, there’s no doubt: to argue that Frostbite 2 looks even a shade less than incredible you’d have to be both mad and blind. But has the studio learned from pacing and immersion errors from the Bad Company campaigns to deliver a game-changing solo experience in BF3?

We asked David Goldfarb, the game’s lead designer, on a visit to DICE’s Stockholm offices this week.

*VG247: Battlefield single-player is traditionally not the strongest point of the franchise: it’s been multiplayer-focused right from the start. How are you coping with the pressure of creating the campaign?*

David Goldfarb: I think we have a pretty good history having worked on Bad Company 1 and 2, but we know as a studio we’ve only made two single-player shooters and we have God knows how many multiplayer titles. We’re well aware of what our strengths and weaknesses are. We do a couple of things; firstly, we do rely on multiplayer when it comes to mechanics. That’s the best way of getting the stupid out is to have a bunch of people play it. That’s where our core comes from in terms of movement and firing, and all that stuff.

And then because that is what it is, when it comes to making single-player, we’re well aware that we’re well ahead in many ways of multiplayer than we are in single-player, but that doesn’t mean we’re any less ambitious in single-player.

*Up to this point, Battlefield has been very much a fan-focused franchise. DICE takes a lot of care with listening to its fans. The IP is now being accelerated into this very top tier, this quadruple-A category, and you must be very aware of the type of product you need in terms of single-player to succeed. Even though you’re pulling these elements of multiplayer, how aware are you that you have to lean on that really big, cinematic experience that you haven’t provided before?*

Even when we did BC2, there were things we didn’t do there that we were going to have to do when we did the next one, and not just because we were competing with others, but because we want to get better. There are things that we’ve done this time around that are miles ahead of where we were in BC2 when it comes to interactive storytelling, or the integration of cut-scenes and gameplay. In the past we’d split them, and they’re hard. All that stuff; the way we’re dealing with animation and so on; all these systems which we had compartmentalized are now part of creating this dramatic experience that we know we need to create to satisfy ourselves more than anyone else.

*How much of an edge do you think Frostbite 2 gives you in terms of creating this top tier single-player experience?*

Quite a bit. I mean, there’s a lot of stuff; there’s workflow and everything, but there’s sound, and animation is a huge part of it, as is lighting. The best thing is when people look at what we’ve done and they don’t actually know why it feels real. We always get feedback, with people saying, ‘This feels more real than other stuff, but we don’t know why.’ Its because all those things are working together in harmony, and I think it’s because Frostbite’s a big part of how that feels to people.

*What did you learn from the Bad Company games in terms of storytelling? They’re quite flippant and jokey, and Battlefield 3 really isn’t. Do you see this as a continuation, or is this something new?*

Having worked on both and having written for both, I think it was really clear when I started that we were making something completely different. The biggest challenge, actually, was, ‘How’s this going to feel different from those guys, because we don’t want to make Bad Company 3 now; we want to make Battlefield 3 now.”

We had to reboot everything, and ask what was going to make the franchise different this time. There was also a conscious articulation of the values that it would take to make that break. It’s not that the guys we have now aren’t funny sometimes, or that there aren’t moments that aren’t humourous I guess, but the context is completely different. The stakes are much, much higher. We are trying to be authentic and grounded in a way that we never even came close to before. I think that’s the thing we’re trying to be honest with ourselves about when we make this game: it is going to be, in some cases, scary to people that we’re doing the things we’re doing, but that’s where we are.

*I think a lot of your fans are concerned that you might chase the competition and go for this completely ridiculous storyline, with space stations exploding and so on.*

We aren’t doing that. It’s not about the competition. You’re always aware of what other people are doing, but I know I feel that when we made this game, there’s a certain point at which it becomes unbelievable. I think it’s really important for myself and for others to keep it within that place where it feels current and plausible, and to me there’s a very fine balance. We need to make it feel as though you could read a paper and feel this could have happened. That’s what’s actually informing the requirements of the story: even if it is ridiculous, would you buy it in a credibility sense? That’s been a big part of why we’ve done stuff. And it has been very different in that way.

*You’re creating a contemporary story in a believable warzone, and you have things in there like earthquakes. These things are very topical, and what’s happening in the Middle East is extremely topical at the moment. How wary are you of crossing that line between wanting to sell a video game and keeping it in good taste?*

I would say very. I’ve said this before, I guess, but it’s not about religions, or populations of people and it’s not about countries. It is fiction, and in that way it’s something that, while we acknowledge it as fiction, we have to be very cautious about what it suggests because people will take it in a certain way. We’re really trying to make it feel real, but at the same time we have an obligation to not demonize people or places, and I think that’s something that’s really important to us.

*How do you actually check that? Is this just an internal thing?*

Yeah. I mean, there’s definitely stuff in that that we know’s going to make people go, ‘Woah. They did that?’ And I think we feel strongly about those moments, because ultimately it’s about characters, and it’s not about pointing the finger at a group of people. We’re all pretty sensitive to that stuff.

*Talking about the technicalities of the game itself: is it right that the co-op and single-player maps are completely different to the multiplayer maps?*

They’re completely different, and they’re all completely different from one another.

*Can you explain the reasoning behind that? Why have you kept the two completely separate?*

Single-player has its own campaign arc, and multiplayer has its arc, which uses some of the context of the SP but in its own way. MP shares some of the context of SP, but has, in some cases, broken free of that. We do all share the same context, but with MP we look forward into the future, to what might happen, and so we give people a bit more of a fantasy. I guess you could say that MP might be where SP leaves off in some cases. The reasoning is to give people enough latitude as they can have to design the maps.

*How long is the campaign, roughly?*

I can’t actually tell you right now, but I would say it’s a pretty decent length. It’s not Skyrim, but it’s not three hours, or anything like that. I’m not sure, as we’re still working on the difficulty balancing, and that seems to make the pendulum swing quite a bit.

*For the sake of argument, would you say it’s a more substantial experience than, say, Modern Warfare 2?*

How long was Modern Warfare 2?

*I think I finished it in about six hours.*

I’d say it was probably slightly more than that. Based on our play-times it’s probably more than that, but it’s not twice as long. But, again, we’ll see. When you play it on hard difficulty, it’ll take a lot more time.

It’s all about making sure the experience is as awesome as possible. I’d rather have six hours of awesome than 12 hours of “meh”.

*Is there going to be much replayability in the single-player? If there’s one thing the Call of Duty campaigns are guilty of is that you play it and that’s it. Do you intend for people to go back?*

I think some people will. In terms or persistence, we have no done that for it, but I think we have some pretty cool achievements that people will want to go back and get. It’s not like an RPG in that way, but we have tried to incentivize people to come back and play on different difficulties, and so on.

*Where do you think you’re pushing the envelope in terms of interactive storytelling?*

It’s interesting. I think it’s more about tone than anything else for us. To use the example of Modern Warfare: they’re doing things their way and they’re awesome at that, but we wanted to do things our way, and we hope that we’re awesome at that. And that means we’re doing Generation Kill and 24; that’s closer to what we’re doing, I think. They may be weird bedfellows, but we are looking for a broad pacing, from 1-10 as opposed to 10-11. I think that’s a pretty big deal for shooters, to try to do that kind of pacing, to have it be slow for a little while and to make people wait. That’s much harder than we thought it was.

For example, that sniper section on the roof from the Faultline stuff earlier this year? That shit took forever to get right. Just the first six minutes where you don’t fire a shot took a long time to make it be good. People were like, “That’s awesome. I didn’t do anything for six minutes.” But do you think you did? I think that’s a big challenge. It’s a challenge for all the disciplines. It sounds weird to say that we’ve succeeded in making you appreciate that nothing is happening for six minutes, but it’s a big deal.

Obviously, there’s stuff that’s much more about action, but I think it’s really a tone thing. That encompasses a lot of stuff.

*Are you thinking in terms of story-based DLC? Obviously, DICE is famed for its multiplayer add-ons, but do you have plans for single-player additions with Battlefield 3?*

We talked about it. I don’t think we’ve made any decisions. The issue with single-player DLC is just how much value you get out of the investment from a studio perspective. It’s a huge investment to make single-player content, and then it’s gone. We have talked about it, but I don’t know. It’s certainly something that, I’m sure, will come up in the future, but we haven’t made any kind of decision that way for that reason.

*If there’s one thing that gets leveled at story-based campaigns is a question of variation. How mindful were you of that?*

Very. When we did BC2, I’d compare it to Diablo II, where they change your environment every 15 minutes. That was there thing. We did it to excess, almost, in BC2. This time around, one of the things with being more realistic and credible is that we do keep you in a area longer than we did in BC2 because everything’s happening in that area, but the area itself is sub-divided and you get a very different feeling in different space. So yeah, we’re pretty conscious of that. We did everything we could.

_Battlefield 3 releases in late October for PC, PS3 and 360._


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 4, 2011)

Demize99 was being generous on Twitter today, again.



Spoiler



Alan 'Demize99' Kertz 
Battlefield 3 Senior Gameplay Designer 

- Javelin firing modes?
- G3A3 in co-op
- Regarding tracers, possible night maps
- 64 player conquest for all maps including Operation Metro
- 100 hours to unlock every weapon, gadget, unlock for every weapon - Per kit
- No dual wielding
- Armsel Striker = DAO-12
- Capping flags in vehicles no necessarily faster (More info)
- Caspian Border 1.4km
- Flying zone larger than 1.4km on Caspian Border
- American optics on Russian guns possible
- AS Val has integrated suppressor
- Shotguns have iron sights
- Only squadmates can spawn on radio beacons
- Both M4 & M4A1 available
- T90 has 3 seats?
- No XM8 in BF3
(I'm to tired to copy over all of those links...)


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 5, 2011)

1.4 km

How does that compare to BF2?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2011)

They said Johnny Cash had music in this game. "G-D is gonna cut you down" would have been better IMO.

Also we saw that trailer before. Why the repost?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 5, 2011)

Bah was hoping for a Labor Day gift of you catch my drift!


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bah was hoping for a Labor Day gift of you catch my drift!



me too. hopefully the lack of significant news means they are working hard and we will see something big soon.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 5, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> me too. hopefully the lack of significant news means they are working hard and we will see something big soon.



I'm pretty sure labor day does not exist over in Europe. ^_^


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bah was hoping for a Labor Day gift of you catch my drift!



Me too exactly why I was checking in to see if anyone had. 

Does any one know if I order this via Orgin do they wait until release to take out funds ?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Me too exactly why I was checking in to see if anyone had.
> 
> Does any one know if I order this via Orgin do they wait until release to take out funds ?



they have yet to charge me (just checked), so you should be good.


----------



## raptori (Sep 6, 2011)

my friend pre-ordered yesterday on Origin and they charged him right away as he said is that ok cause I'm going to pre-order today and just want to make sure


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 6, 2011)

I also have a question. What do you suggest, pre-order on Origin or D2D? D2D is cheaper but the game will use Origin. Have you used D2D for pre-purchase, how is it? I only boughtalready released games there and it was OK.


----------



## raptori (Sep 6, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> I also have a question. What do you suggest, pre-order on Origin or D2D? D2D is cheaper but the game will use Origin. Have you used D2D for pre-purchase, how is it? I only boughtalready released games there and it was OK.



I think it won't count as Limited edition


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 6, 2011)

It's the same limited edition.


----------



## raptori (Sep 6, 2011)

my bad,  yes they says its limited so I think its ok, weeks ago it wasn't mentioned as Limited edition


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2011)

You won't get early beta access unless you order through Origin. Otherwise, you may as well get it through D2D (you'll probably just get a code to plug into Origin anyway).



raptori said:


> my friend pre-ordered yesterday on Origin and they charged him right away as he said is that ok cause I'm going to pre-order today and just want to make sure



I was charged in full immediately (but I used PayPal, and that may differ from other payment methods) and I was told by EA support that it was an authorization charge (bullshit) and would be refunded to the card within 7 business days (didn't happen) then I would be charged again on release. I wouldn't order through Origin if you're not prepared to be charged immediately.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 6, 2011)

Well Steam charges you immediately on pre-order so no problem. I'm used to steam and it's such a pitty I'll have to use origin now. It feels a bit wonky and it still states it's "beta"


----------



## raptori (Sep 6, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I was charged in full immediately (but I used PayPal, and that may differ from other payment methods) and I was told by EA support that it was an authorization charge (bullshit) and would be refunded to the card within 7 business days (didn't happen) then I would be charged again on release. I wouldn't order through Origin if you're not prepared to be charged immediately.



do you think they gonna charge you twice .... its my 1st time buying something downloadable

EDIT:if purchase was from France(my friend) and I live in Iraq do you think its ok cause I've found on D2D thats BF3 LE in restricted to my IP and maybe its the same on Origin?(do anyone had such situation :buying downloadable game from a country and then download it from another country?) I did chat with EA support but they were unhelpful 

,If BF3 is in my Origin account showed as pre-ordered is that mean that I'm gonna be able to download it when released and play it?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

whats best the price in Canada to order


----------



## caleb (Sep 6, 2011)

Founds were blocked for a few days on my account when I pre-ordered. I have BF3 listed in Origin so I guess everything is fine in my case.
I believe that if you won't get beta access cause you preordered elsewhere/earlier EA support will still unlock anyway if you ask their support.

I'm happy Steam gets put away with this game. Their price policy is simply retarded and for that fact its a good enough reason to buy elsewhere.


----------



## raptori (Sep 6, 2011)

my friend got an email after he pre-ordered with all purchase details but no serial number for the game I asked the support, they said the serial will be given in an email when the game released is that same situation with you (pre-ordered from Origin).


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Me too exactly why I was checking in to see if anyone had.
> 
> Does any one know if I order this via Orgin do they wait until release to take out funds ?



they took mine out back in May when i pre ordered.



Corduroy_Jr said:


> whats best the price in Canada to order


 try Origin use the Canada web site ,select it from the country menu on the webpage.


----------



## caleb (Sep 6, 2011)

Preorder box is being sold at MediaMarkt here in Poland. It says that you get this unique black metal box and code for weapon unlocks + the game price will be reduced by this price.
I find it kinda funny you can preorder and get a box ^^


----------



## Recus (Sep 6, 2011)

> Japanese blog Hachimaki has claimed that Battlefield 3 on 360 will cover two discs.



http://www.vg247.com/2011/09/05/report-battlefield-3-360-to-span-two-discs/


----------



## raptori (Sep 6, 2011)

yea lots of download for PC I guess its 9-10GB


----------



## Millennium (Sep 6, 2011)

Pre ordered yesterday :d

edit: Gamestation in the UK were doing a special where you get something called the physical weapons pack as an addon. Game in the US are doing this too apparently. This tipped me over the edge into pre-order!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Pre ordered yesterday :d



good - every BF3'er we get is 5 less people for MW3. Why? because you will go to your mates and brag about it and they will want a slice of BF3 too!!

I like the odds


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 6, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Pre ordered yesterday :d


Me too !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Me too !



From Origin?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Pre ordered yesterday :d
> 
> edit: Gamestation in the UK were doing a special where you get something called the physical weapons pack as an addon. Game in the US are doing this too apparently. This tipped me over the edge into pre-order!



That pack is just to get it right away, I'm pretty sure it will unlock for everyone as they level. Much like with BC2 certain places gave out weapon unlocks like the AKS-74u, you would get it at level 1, but if you didn't you would get it as you unlocked Engineer. I could be wrong on this though, but I don't think I am.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That pack is just to get it right away, I'm pretty sure it will unlock for everyone as they level. Much like with BC2 certain places gave out weapon unlocks like the AKS-74u, you would get it at level 1, but if you didn't you would get it as you unlocked Engineer. I could be wrong on this though, but I don't think I am.



Maybe not man. MoH never released the M60 as an unlock. The only way to get it even today would have been to pre-order. Which SUCKS because the M60 was/is awesome in that game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Maybe not man. MoH never released the M60 as an unlock. The only way to get it even today would have been to pre-order. Which SUCKS because the M60 was/is awesome in that game.



Lets hope it's not like that. I'm pretty sure the warfare pack is the one the community was throwing a big fit over though, and they reassured us it was available to everyone.

Like the flash supressor, if theres only one in the game and you can't unlock it and it only comes with the pack, it's like you need that pack if you want to play close quarters Recon. Wouldn't make a ton of sense.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> From Origin?



Yeah, come to find out they hold it for a week then 
release those funds and then upon release they take 
out the funds again. I called Orgin Customer service.



raptori said:


> yea lots of download for PC I guess its 9-10GB



A couple hours if they have good server to download from. Well for some of us I guess.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2011)

Preordered on Orgin, still eager as hell to get into the Beta.

Hurry up!!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 6, 2011)

Muahahahaha!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> Muahahahaha!



i hope that doesn't mean what i think it means


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> Muahahahaha!



*Sneaking up behind Scrizz who is laughing sadistically*
*whispering in his ear before the blade is drawn that BF3 is soon and I smell tags!*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 6, 2011)

Battlefield 3 beta – “Hundreds” of changes from alpha, day one patches likely



Spoiler



Tue, Sep 06, 2011 | 14:36 BST

Battlefield 3′s September beta won’t be a cosmetic affair, and will result in changes for day one patches and Battlelog right up to launch. Head below for audio of DICE devs talking about the beta, confirmation of “hundreds” of changes being made to the game based on the alpha and everything we know about the beta so far.

In regards to the Battlefield 3 beta, the billion dollar question is “when”.

Speaking in a roundtable interview in Sweden last week, game dev head Patrick Bach was coy when pressed on a specific date.

“Soon,” he said.

A fellow DICE staffer added: “Well, we’ve said September, so it’ll be soon.”

Bach then said: “Before the game ships,” before his teammate said, “Sometime between now and the end of September.”

The final game itself releases on October 25.

Bach went on to say the alpha and imminent beta are working tests, and are very much affecting the end product.

“There were plenty of complaints, of course,” he said in answer to VG247 reader Colin Gallacher, who asked whether or not feedback from the alpha had impacted the shooter.

“There were some things we found out that we wanted to change based on the alpha; quite a lot, actually,” he said.

“Everything from gun-balancing to the placement of the objectives on the Rush map; we actually moved them around based on [the fact] that the first base was quite hard to take. We are still moving things around on that map to utilise feedback from the alpha.

“That’s why we’re doing it. It’s not to market the game, it’s actually to test it in a proper way. There are hundreds of things that we’ve changed since the alpha.

“Again, to the beta question, we are releasing the beta before the game and we are actually changing stuff based on that before we ship the game, even though you could argue that that’s very late close to the ship of the game, we will still have time to do, for instance, day one patches and changes to the Battlelog that will actually be game-changing.”

Bach was speaking during a trip to DICE last week by VG247, RPS and Eurogamer.

As to what to expect from the beta itself, DICE has been noncommittal up to this point. You’ll get a map, obviously, but it’s unknown if there’ll be more than one.

As the BF3Blog guesses, it’s likely to be a larger level so all modes of combat can be tested, and it’s expected the beta will go live for all platforms: PC, 360 and PS3.

Obviously, you’ll need to be a Gold Live sub if you’re playing on 360. Those that bought the Limited Edition of Medal of Honor last year are guaranteed a spot, as you are if you pre-order the PC version through Origin.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 beta – “Hundreds” of changes from alpha, day one patches likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to see some news about the Beta.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 6, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Xbox 360 Info from OXM (scans)


----------



## raptori (Sep 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> A couple hours if they have good server to download from. Well for some of us I guess.



a couple of days ( of continues downloading ) ..... for me

is there a possible way to get a backup of what downloaded via Origin like a temp folder with an image file inside or something like that I don't want to re-download the game again if something happen to the installation or if I have another pc that I should install the game on it.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

raptori said:


> a couple of days ( of continues downloading ) .....
> 
> is there a possible way to get a backup of what downloaded via Origin like a temp folder



yes, in the settings you can tell it where to save downloads.  after downloading, before installing, back it up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

how many players does Xbox360 game support??

I saw it somewhere but i cant remember


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how many players does Xbox360 game support??
> 
> I saw it somewhere but i cant remember



Only 24, it's why assume they have 2 different versions of Conquest. I'm assuming the smaller mode (probably 32 on PC and 24 on consoles) will have a bit smaller maps. Playing on a server meant for 64 with only 24 will just become a Sniperfest. (That is all a guess though, could be wrong, but for the sake of console gamers I hope not)


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 6, 2011)

freedomeclipse said:


> how many players does xbox360 game support??
> 
> I saw it somewhere but i cant remember



24.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2011)

well. Least its better then MW2 which was 18players per game, Im guessing MW3 is the same as the game doesnt look any different.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 6, 2011)

Ill pre-order when I will try beta.. Until then..
Btw, if I dont pre-order, will there still be limited edition for sale? Or only normal and I will have to buy DLC(s) as well?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2011)

any new videos?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Ill pre-order when I will try beta.. Until then..



if there was one game you could guarantee would be awesome this year, i say bf3 is it.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> if there was one game you could guarantee would be awesome this year, i say bf3 is it.



I know it will be, Ill just want to try performance on my system. If it will be good, and most likely the final game will be even more optimized, Ill pre-order right away..
But if not, then I will have to go and buy new VGA... And I'm not a bank


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 6, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> I know it will be, Ill just want to try performance on my system. If it will be good, and most likely the final game will be even more optimized, Ill pre-order right away..
> But if not, then I will have to go and buy new VGA... And I'm not a bank



not with a 4670 it wont, bf3 will be playable but don't expect high settings or smooth game play, i would say at best 1024x768 low to med settings


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2011)

a 5770 or above will be needed for decent gameplay


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 6, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Good to see some news about the Beta.



On the Alpha section about the first Base... i remember is was a royal pain in the gluteus maximus to take. I was so happy after ~20 rounds to get a team that could move past the first base.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 7, 2011)

OXM - Battlefield 3 single player: the ultimate preview



Spoiler



Three missions, plot details and COD-style linearity - OXM gets under DICE's skin

*Making a game that'll win the hearts of millions is no mean feat, but we suspect the harder call, once you've crafted such a game, is working out how to expand its audience. Do you heed the example of more popular rivals, looting their top tricks and filching their fanbase, or strike out on an unproven tangent of your own, seeking to bypass rather than beat the competition? Either way, you should be prepared for a running battle with the people who made you successful in the first place.*

Microsoft has spoken to the difficulty of evolving a brand lately, admitting that squaring the needs of "broad audiences" and prickly core customers is "tricky". Though loath to admit it, BioWare appears to be struggling likewise with Mass Effect, attempting to pare away "meaningless stats" without slaying the sacred RPG cow. But as winter approaches, the franchise feeling these growing pains most is arguably Battlefield, the sometime PC monolith turned mass market shooter, shaping up for a titanic throw-down with Activision's Call of Duty.

And make no mistake: Battlefield is changing. Thanks to DICE's Battleblogs, our own interviews and extensive hands-on time, we know plenty about how the developer has expanded and restructured multiplayer to lure in laymen. We know that unlocks now happen on a per-weapon basis, making it easier to get at the gadgets you want faster, that tank armour now recharges above a certain threshold to accommodate solo rampages, and that Assault players can now heal themselves to minimise time spent trundling back to the frontline. DICE has styled these shifts carefully - explaining that the new team deathmatch mode will acclimatise greenhorns to teamplay, for instance - but some fans will call them concessions nonetheless, evidence that the studio is going soft.

The campaign's less of a worry for either party, simply because the campaign has never been Battlefield's calling card in the same way, for instance, Halo's has. While the community debates the pros and cons of leaving out Commander mode, DICE is taking more drastic steps with the single player formula hammered out in Bad Company and Bad Company 2. Dialling up the seriousness of the endeavour is a primary objective. "We want it to feel personal and intimate, and for you to feel close to the characters around you in-game," comments producer Patrick Bach. "We want players to understand why things around you have become like they are, instead of offering a cartoon story that just says: you must save the world - go.

"We want a more mature audience to enjoy the game, so we're creating a story that people will find interesting, where players can understand the motivations of the characters throughout the game. We don't want to be pretentious though, and claim that we're making something that has never been created before - because everything has been created before, in one shape or form at least."

The Bad Company games are just such "cartoon stories", deriving main characters from the set of the Dirty Dozen and stagecraft from the adrenaline-slicked annals of Roland Emmerich. Tone, insists general manager Karl Magnus Troedsson, is the biggest shift. Along with the all-new plot, the decision to leave the wisecracks to Bad Company is suggestive. Activision has created a profitable distinction between Treyarch's wackier Call of Duty games and Infinity Ward's unrelentingly po-faced Modern Warfare series, and EA seems to have similar designs on Battlefield.

If levity's in shorter supply this time round, DICE is no less interested in making you feel like you inhabit a physical body. One earlier mission kicks off in an APC, ranks of huddled squaddies swaying to and fro as the vehicle turns and breaks. Strains of Johnny Cash waft through the thick, dusty atmosphere, and shafts of light peck at harried faces. Traffic honks like geese, the noise spreading to both speaker channels as the cunningly nicknamed Sergeant Henry "Black" Blackburn clamps a hand on the hatchway and hauls himself onto the tarmac, every motion accompanied by a finely mapped lurch or judder. Later, we watch squadmates sprint through heaps of loose objects to slam their shoulders against cover spots, the transition between animations barely noticeable. Bach may have script and dialogue in mind when he talks about fostering "intimacy", but it's the quality of the engineering, not the writing, that carries the sentiment home.

Such expressive subtleties make up the thin end of Battlefield 3's technological wedge; earth-shattering spectacle comprises the other. The Blackburn mission soon escalates as the squad penetrates deeper into Tehran, provoking the wrath of dug-in People's Liberation & Resistance fighters. Frostbite 2.0's destruction systems earn their breakfast as you engage snipers across a carpark. Dust clouds envelop battered cars and writhing tangos, and bullets tear metal plates off bridge frames. Later, a whole skyscraper spews its glassy guts and tips gracefully, devastatingly forward at the prompting of a compact rocket launcher, only to be upstaged not long after by a full-blown earthquake. The bombast isn't enough to obscure fine details, however, like the shell casings that cascade from a helicopter's cannons.

Small touches in the midst of chaos. It's a visual contrast that compliments DICE's narrative agenda, shunning wider politics or exposition in order to "put you in the boots of a soldier". Battlefield 3's global plot will turn on characters rather than the events they're caught up in. "We depict it from the perspective of an individual rather than an army. It's about you as a soldier on the battlefield, because no matter who you are or on what side you are, it's still drama. I don't want to create a war simulation or a game which picks sides. I think that would be tasteless." Bach dryly acknowledges the input of legendary military author Andy McNab. "Talking to people who know how things are done in real life adds quite a lot."

The developer isn't above soppiness in small doses, as the beginning of a tank mission starring corporal Jonathan "Jono" Miller reveals. The camera pulls back from a low angled close-up of a toy dinosaur labelled "to Dad", looming over a desert landscape. A child's voice whisks by on the wind. The vision is caught on the verge of being cloying by an order to "stop screwing around", and the view tilts to show the tank you're riding and the convoy beyond. There's time nonetheless to soak up the ambience, the chassis creaking and clanking over the rumble of the engine, temporarily blotted out by the thunder of passing helicopters. Then battle erupts and Jono takes over control of the main gun, slapping enemy vehicles to debris with single shots. A smaller calibre gun is used to thin the ranks of advancing RPG wielders, and a laser sight employed to plonk airstrikes on troublesome buildings. It's a knock-'em-out-of-the-park shooting gallery that's worlds away from Black's taut gauntlet run, but you never feel like you've been dumped into a different game: the execution is just as convincingly weighty, Jono grappling with monitors as you swap cannons.

Bach wants "all of the variation we have in the multiplayer game to shine through in single player", echoing Troedsson's suggestion that Battlefield campaigns are best treated as tutorials for the online modes. This tilt towards multiplayer is reflected in Bad Company 2's enjoyable, but somewhat fragmentary-feeling campaign structure, with many areas resembling taped-off multiplayer maps populated by bots - but Battlefield 3 alters the tempo here too, retiring many sandbox elements for a more "sealed", choreographed and fluid experience. The earthquakes that reave Tehran's streets are among DICE's key conjuring tricks in this regard, using Frostbite 2's otherwise choice-enabling destruction systems to beat players into line. To some, this tighter, pushier style will constitute Battlefield's greatest capitulation to commercial thinking, recalling as it does the relentless thrust of a Modern Warfare campaign. Bach is pragmatic about his game's newfound linearity, stating flatly to Edge that "in most cases, sandbox games are boring, hard to get into and not very popular".

It's tough to get a sense of just how much flex DICE has cut from the preview levels, selected and edited as they are for promotional purposes. Dynamism seems no less prevalent at the micro level: incoming mortars knock out allied NPCs at random during Operation Guillotine, a night-time foray across a river into an apartment complex, and when you punch out a crisp nugget of concrete to perfectly frame a sniper's head, the sense of empowerment prompts ecstatic wiggles. But there are "gateway" actions to keep straggly squads in order, like being boosted over the lip of a concrete wall, the surrounding darkness deters exploration, and once we're deep in the gloom of the buildings themselves, the only way is forward.

So it goes for Battlefield 3 as a whole. Ostensibly a return to earlier form, brushing past the irreverence of Bad Company, the new shooter is progressive to the core - for good or ill. Frostbite 2's fancier tricks show a developer with one eye on next generation consoles, but as far as more prosaic matters of scenario design, pacing and scripting are concerned, a new creative agenda is already in action.

Edwin Evans-Thirlwell
oxm.co.uk


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 7, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 MCOMs, Voice Chat and Reviving



Spoiler



Tuesday, 6 September, 2011 at 21:01 PST | ^Scott^

More small details about Battlefield 3 coming out today via twitter. The first is about MCOMs or crates not being in destructible buildings. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 has a number of MCOMs stationed inside destructible buildings, allowing enemies to destroy the building causing it to collapse on the m-com. Battlefield 3 will have buildings that can collapse, but no MCOMs are inside. 

Kertz also revealed that voice chat will be by default the whole team and individual channels can be chosen. In Battlefield 2, voice chat was limited to squads. This should be interesting to see how this will work if a team of 32 can all speak to each other. 

A lot of the community seems to be split on this issue, but it looks as if a revive in Battlefield 3 will not count as a death. The soon to be released beta will not reflect this change. 

Last we have a tweet from Rendering Architect, Johan Andersson with some information on the resolution Battlefield 3 will run at on consoles. Both Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 will run the game at 1280 x 704, which is basically 720p with a few vertical lines removed for performance and memory. Andersson also states each platform has 1 or more anti-aliasing solutions. Beyond 3D has a list of many console games and their resolutions.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 7, 2011)

ROCK PAPER SHOTGUN - It’s Operation: Guillotine—Eyes On with Battlefield 3’s Single Player



Spoiler



BY ALEC MEER | ROCK PAPER SHOTGUN August 31st, 2011 at 2:06 pm

_Just two months ahead of release, Battlefield 3's singleplayer mode remains something of a mystery – oddly so, given this game is DICE's attempt to make their biggest franchise as appealing to lone gunners as team gunners. So getting eyes-on with a never-before-seen singleplayer level yesterday went some way to explaining BF3's approach. That approach: MEGA-GRAPHICS, MEGA-EXPLOSIONS, MEGA-WAR. And yet, somehow, it's also far more subtle and convincing than COD and its recent raft of wannabe crown-stealers._

The mission in question was named Operation Guillotine, and is placed about halfway through the singleplayer campaign. No, they're not saying exactly how long said campaign is, but executive producer Patrick Bach intimated that he's not sure games with "movie-style narratives" and no sandbox elements are unwise to exceed 10 hours if they want to sustain "high quality".

Guillotine is a night-based mission, "something we haven't done before", and aims for a different sort of tension and action to the big street battle I played earlier in the day (more on that soon). Nonetheless, it's not exactly a quiet affair. It kicks off with a clutch of soldiers crouching on a hilltop amidst the ruins of unknown buildings, staring down at Tehran, vast capital of Iran, windows in its towering city blocks twinkling in the night. It's a hell of a sight: ugly and beautiful at the same time. One of the soldiers whistles in awe. "That is a biiiiig city." And they're going in, obviously.
Their orders are to capture an apartment complex on the other side of a canal, but that's a whole lot easier than it sounds. First up is charging down a forested hill towards the city below, which would probably go more smoothly if said hill wasn't being bombed to hell at the time. Thunderous explosions lead to trees aflame, which you and your comrades dash past to reach the relatively safety a gigantic concrete overpass. One chap is sent flying in the air from a shell that lands dangerously close – while key storyline characters will either live or die according to predetermined narrative decisions, other soldiers could dynamically bite it at any moment. This feels dangerous.

All the while, Tehran itself grows closer: this really is a remarkable spectacle, the Frostbite 2 engine doing remarkable things with lighting even on what, for this demo, is just the console build. With DICE bullish that the PC version will be about as bleeding-edge as videogames get, I can't wait to see how this looks on a decent graphics card. The sound, too, is top-flight stuff. I'm far too uneducated in the mysterious ways of the recording studio to be able to tell you why, but everyone here's been enthusing about how meaty and involving BF3′s audio is.

There's also a sense of vastness and openness to the level, despite this being an essentially linear experience. Tehran seems enormous and all around, not just a series of flat bitmaps painted behind impassable walls. And, at this point at least, the game doesn't seem to be pushing characters or dialogue too hard: clearly it's war-as-entertainment, not any kind of simulator, but it does seem militaristic, not melodramatic.

Amidst the noise and screen-shaking explosions, there's an emphasis on silent team-work. When you set down a mortar to soften up (and, perhaps more usefully, illuminate) a distant target, another soldier is on hand to put it in place and prime. When you and your comrades scale a wall to finally drop into the city proper, you're all giving each other leg-ups. Then it's down into the canal, all crumbled mortar and spilled water, and a tense, terse run through the night. The combination of darkness and smoke makes visibility limited, but the noise of battle is everywhere. Fire and explosion highlight enemy positions as you charge through, taking out who you can but mostly trying to stay alive. This does seem like a war, not an Arnie character elbowing his way through all and sundry. Crouching and crawling and staying near your allies is the way to get through, not dashing chaotically around the frontlines and cackling.

Then it's time to infiltrate the apartment block, with a laser-sight-equipped shotgun proving surprisingly adept at picking people off from medium range. A grenade through a window leads to a door bursting open, an enemy soldier wreathed in flames falling through it. This small moment, as are others in this run, is scripted in the name of drama and progression, though Bach claims the grenade that caused it could have been thrown either by you or an NPC ally. Not that you can rely on NPCs doing all the work for you: "We want the player to be active and not just be a coward, you need to fight to win."

Inside the apartment block, things feel a little City-17: crumbling, stark architecture, but packed with incidental detail like litter, puddles and snazzy light and reflection effects. The scripting aims largely for subtlety rather than overt puppetry too – for instance, breaching a door (yes, you do this yourself rather than watch an AI do it for you) sees a filing cabinet on the other side knocked over with a startling clang. Come the next door, things aren't quite so low-key: an armoured enemy kicks it open, sending you sprawling onto your back and leading to a slightly jarring slo-mo sequence in which you have the time to raise and unload your shotgun as you fall.

Then it's back outdoors for a short street sequence, walking past this battle's wounded. A medic desperate applies a tourniquet to a fallen comrade, another soldier is being dragged away, and all-told there's a sense of devastation and panic. For you, though, it's off to a Humvee under orders from a Captain Brady. There things wrap up, with Bach determined not to reveal any of the context for this incursion into Tehran. "You're going in to… do… things" is all we can get from him. Oh, and he also confirms none of the game will be set in Scotland.

And so we end with almost as much mystery as we began, but what we do have is more reassurance that BF3 is quite possibly going to be 2012's most spectacular-looking game while resisting the urge for open excess. Obviously, its singleplayer is exploring some similar territory to the recent raft of post-COD modern military shooters, but it does seem to be taking a more low-key, less rollercoaster-like approach. Bar a couple of over-obvious brief scripted moments, it seems pacier, a little more subtle, a little more tense, more like a battle and less like a pop-up shooting gallery.

While still a linear run'n'gun game (in this section at least), it seems a long way away from the overtly prescriptive play and tone of Medal of Honor or Homefront – clearly determined to be its own game with its own feel rather than just try to keep up with the modern combat Joneses, or to simply be a ludicrous action film in disguise. There's still much left to be seen, however – Battlefield's trademark vehicle play will make its way into singleplayer at some point, while Bach has made repeated reference to the narrative taking a sobering look at the realities of war.

I suspect the multiplayer will remain BF3's biggest draw for me – that's where the real stories happen – but I'm an awful lot more interested and impressed by the core Battlefield series' first foray into solo play than I ever expected to be.

_Alec Meer is a writer for Rock Paper Shotgun, one of the world's best sites for PC gaming news. Alec's true power is in his ability to charm us with a smile and a sunny outlook. Follow him on Twitter._

Republished with permission.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 7, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> but it looks as if a revive in Battlefield 3 will not count as a death.



this is good. I hope they mean for the player, and not just for the teams tickets.

this might have been OP or cheap when revive was instant, but I think it will balance well with the charge up on the paddles.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 7, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Kertz also revealed that voice chat will be by default the whole team and individual channels can be chosen. In Battlefield 2, voice chat was limited to squads. This should be interesting to see how this will work if a team of 32 can all speak to each other.



Of course I can understand and appreciate the tactical benefit voice chat can bring but, as someone who just can't stand hearing/using it, the above is like my worst nightmare (even if everyone is actually using it _properly_ some dorky kid's nasally voice can just kill the immersion for starters).

Open heart surgery can be "interesting" too. Doesn't mean I want to be subjected to it.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> some dorky kid's nasally voice can just kill the immersion



I hear you on that.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Of course I can understand and appreciate the tactical benefit voice chat can bring but, as someone who just can't stand hearing/using it, the above is like my worst nightmare (even if everyone is actually using it _properly_ some dorky kid's nasally voice can just kill the immersion for starters).
> 
> Open heart surgery can be "interesting" too. Doesn't mean I want to be subjected to it.



I would be willing to bet there will either be individual mute, or the ability to move out of the team channel and into a squad only channel. (cause honestly, speaking to 31 other people will only be marginally useful)

I can just see someone yelling "on your 6!" and the entire team turning around.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah...may have to dust off the mic (literally!) for this one though. At least when playing with yous guys and such.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 7, 2011)

Battlefield 3: Focussing on Innovation


Spoiler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

Innovation is a good thing!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 7, 2011)

BF3 will be sub-HD on console

704P! Hah, imo it's gonna be "sub-enjoyable". At least relatively speaking.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> BF3 will be sub-HD on console
> 
> 704P! Hah, imo it's gonna be "sub-enjoyable". At least relatively speaking.



and yet it will still be the best looking game they have ever played.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> BF3 will be sub-HD on console
> 
> 704P! Hah, imo it's gonna be "sub-enjoyable". At least relatively speaking.



Finally, the console gamers get shafted instead of PC gamers.  I'm ok with that.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 8, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Finally, the console gamers get shafted instead of PC gamers.  I'm ok with that.



they are not getting shafted, they are just finally being made to feel their age (console tech is VERY old)


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> they are not getting shafted, they are just finally being made to feel their age (console tech is VERY old)


Yeah, how much do we stick into our machines every new generation of games ? 
Sorry , but when they pay $300 and they are still using the same system 5 years 
later I don't have any sympathy. We pay to have all the eye candy 
and bells and whistles IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Not only do we have to pay, but normally we have to tweak it, but thats the part I usually enjoy, adjust my field of view, seeing what settings give how much of an effect.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not only do we have to pay, but normally we have to tweak it, but thats the part I usually enjoy, adjust my field of view, seeing what settings give how much of an effect.


Yeah I left out the part about building and tweaking the systems to get them where we want them. 
They have none of that. No wonder I hate console gaming. That and I totally suck with the controllers. 
Well I totally suck any way , but 10 times worse when I try controllers. BF3 this weekend. I keep telling myself that.
I'm getting the Logitech Z506 speakers for my main machine this weekend. I heard they sound pretty good gaming.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 8, 2011)

According to EA’s CFO Eric Brown, an astonishing 1.25 million copies of Battlefield 3 have been pre-ordered already, surpassing pre-order figures of all previous Battlefield games.

“To date we have about 1.25 million pre-orders on Battlefield 3, so it’s still well ahead of its predecessor title, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, in regards to pre-orders in the same number of weeks until launch. So it’s doing very well,” said Brown.

Of course, Brown couldn’t miss out the opportunity to rub it in Call of Duty’s face.

“We have the advantage of a two-and-a-half week early launch window verses our competitor [Call of Duty: MW3], and we intend to use that,” he gloated.

With over a month still to go before the game is released, (25/10/11) it will be interesting to see how many more copies get pre-ordered, and how many copies are sold overall. Will it beat Modern Warfare 2, which sold over 10 million copies in the U.S. alone? Or will it go one better and beat the biggest game of all time: Super Mario Bros on the NES, which sold over a whopping 40 million copies? Unlikely, perhaps, but only time will tell…

Incidentally, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 goes on sale shortly after Battlefield 3 

linky for source


----------



## caleb (Sep 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I would be willing to bet there will either be individual mute, or the ability to move out of the team channel and into a squad only channel. (cause honestly, speaking to 31 other people will only be marginally useful)
> 
> I can just see someone yelling "on your 6!" and the entire team turning around.



It would be cool of they added the change of voice effect from normal environmental effect if your next to each other ingame into radio effect further away/behind a wall etc. I think Creative once tried to sell that kind of technology with some sound card but as all the dev's went with their own sound engine it died.
I would totally cum if there was a mode to hear others comm's when you are near them. OMFG can you imagine the fun ? Just like BC2 when after you get a kill there's "man down man down" from next enemy and you instantly know there are more enemies hidden.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I left out the part about building and tweaking the systems to get them where we want them.
> They have none of that. No wonder I hate console gaming. That and I totally suck with the controllers.
> Well I totally suck any way , but 10 times worse when I try controllers. BF3 this weekend. I keep telling myself that.
> I'm getting the *Logitech Z506 speakers* for my main machine this weekend. I heard they sound pretty good gaming.



buy something better!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> It would be cool of they added the change of voice effect from normal environmental effect if your next to each other ingame into radio effect further away/behind a wall etc. I think Creative once tried to sell that kind of technology with some sound card but as all the dev's went with their own sound engine it died.



I dont think thats possible nor does that 'technology' exist.

a soundcard cant differentiate whats radio or voice chatter ingame, let alone know how near or far or if their behind a wall that player is. their not that advanced. 

Something like that can only be done by the games software itself. i.e you can hear footsteps fading and footsteps getting closer to your position. voices can also be 'muffled' if their behind a wall. but that has to be hard programmed into the game itself and not handled/processed by the soundcard.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> buy something better!


Like what for $100 ?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 8, 2011)

I actually just got a deal at wally world on a sony 1000watt home theater setup, blu-ray & 5.1.  it was $150.

so much better than my logitechs, or anything else available at that price.  i know i could have gotten a regular receiver, etc  - but price-performance, i am very happy with this...


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 8, 2011)

I WANT AMD BULLDOZER AND BF3 SO BADLY


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> BF3 will be sub-HD on console
> 
> 704P! Hah, imo it's gonna be "sub-enjoyable". At least relatively speaking.



Wow, 1280x704p sounds like a very awkward resolution.

Not surprising though considering BF3 will probably push the Consoles hardware beyond what they have been pushed to in the past. It would be practically impossible to maintain above 30 FPS in BF3 in HD res on a console unless they really stripped the game engine down.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I actually just got a deal at wally world on a sony 1000watt home theater setup, blu-ray & 5.1.  it was $150.
> 
> so much better than my logitechs, or anything else available at that price.  i know i could have gotten a regular receiver, etc  - but price-performance, i am very happy with this...



does that Sony have hdmi ports,Also do you use the hdmi to the Sony then to TV-Monitor.Also don`t expect the Sony to decode Dolby digital from your PC it has to support the format like the Onkyo 609 .You will get it in Powerdvd 10-11 only.http://www.onkyo.ca/model.cfm?m=TX-NR609&class=Receiver&p=f

 Streaming Audio From PC    	<<<< you need this support for Dolby in games for it to work,I know because my 508 does not do it.
 Streaming Audio From USB memory


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Like what for $100 ?



Well, she would know so wait for a response or PM her...

Yes the main point here is that an XBox is damn near 6 years old wtf do people expect?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 8, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> does that Sony have hdmi ports,Also do you use the hdmi to the Sony then to TV-Monitor.Also don`t expect the Sony to decode Dolby digital from your PC



I just go hdmi-> tv, 3.5mm audio->sony .  I also have two pretty expensive JBL monitors that i can hook in there when i want, though i don't do that often.

one hdmi out, no hdmi in.  i don't care if it is actually surround or not, as now i have a blu-ray/dvd player, and i won't have to use the pc anymore.  anything else i do on the pc does not have true surround (mp3s, web videos, netflix/hulu) and the few games that do use it , and well, i can live with the trade-off and save $200 on a z-5500 or similar.

it does have an A.F.D. Multi mode that sounds great, high bass, and uses all but the center speaker.  i use that for pc usage, and the true surround for discs (though i don't use discs much)  it also has another mock surround, that uses all speakers including sub& center, but the bass is much lower.  i prefer more bass 



CDdude55 said:


> BF3 will probably be the only game for a while that will actual make console gamers lose something.


agreed.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well, she would know so wait for a response or PM her...
> 
> Yes the main point here is that an XBox is damn near 6 years old wtf do people expect?



This generation of Consoles have been capable of running some beautiful engines even with hardware from 2005-2006.(PS3 is based on the 7800 series cards and 360 is based off of 2900-3800 series cards), yes very old.

BF3 will probably be the only game for a while that will actual make console gamers lose something.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I just go hdmi-> tv, 3.5mm audio->sony .  I also have two pretty expensive JBL monitors that i can hook in there when i want, though i don't do that often.
> 
> one hdmi out, no hdmi in.  i don't care if it is actually surround or not, as now i have a blu-ray dvd player, and i won't have to use the pc anymore.  anything else i do on the pc does not have true surround (mp3s, web videos, netflix/hulu) and the few games that do use it , and well, i can live with the trade-off and save $200 on a z-5500 or similar.
> 
> it does have an A.F.D. Multi mode that sounds great, high bass, and uses all but the center speaker.  i use that for pc usage, and the true surround for discs (though i don't use discs much)



pretty cool buy i must say.
A.F.D is Auto Format Decode.Just leave that on all the time,Only thing with Sony is they use bad center channel coils in their receivers just a heads up on that.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 9, 2011)

Data Bytes:

twitter.com/Demize99: "If the beacon is indoors, you spawn on the beacon, outdoors in the open you control the chute."

forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/post19831828 (Repi): "Yes you can use "Render.DrawFps 1" in the in-game console to show the framerate in the top right corner. It is a debug command we use ourselves that is included in the Retail version (not beta)"


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2011)

Cool addition of paratrooping in with an outdoor beacon! I always liked playing the map that you flew in on in BC2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Cool addition of paratrooping in with an outdoor beacon! I always liked playing the map that you flew in on in BC2.



I didnt....I tended to get picked off by cunt snipers on the way in


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2011)

Well now you can blame the sniper who placed the spawn point there rather than the game 

On that note, I hope they somehow addressed the spawn camping that happened a bit too often in BC2.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 9, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Well now you can blame the sniper who placed the spawn point there rather than the game
> 
> On that note, I hope they somehow addressed the spawn camping that happened a bit too often in BC2.



bigger maps should help. there will simply be more to do, so even if there are spawn campers, there will be proportionally fewer of them.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 9, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> On that note, I hope they somehow addressed the spawn camping that happened a bit too often in BC2.



+1. The deployment spawns are kinda cool but in flags they need have the ability to spawn elsewhere when one team is being dominated. It would be more fair...


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to see them fine tune "all kit weapons".


----------



## casual swift (Sep 9, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> I would like to see them fine tune "all kit weapons".



Yeah I agree with that as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didnt....I tended to get picked off by cunt snipers on the way in



You must play against a lot of Snipers who are amazing shots. I think I maybe have been sniped once ever while parachuting in.



DanishDevil said:


> On that note, I hope they somehow addressed the spawn camping that happened a bit too often in BC2.



Bigger maps, looks like they will have more flags, that will solve it. BC1 didn't have safe zones, each time started on a flag, then there was 3 other flags on the map. Since there was 5 flags to cap (even some of the smaller maps) it was actually hard to pin a team into a single flag, since you would have to spread too thin to own all 5 flags. I liked that setup much more than BC2's with safe zones.



Conti027 said:


> I would like to see them fine tune "all kit weapons".



What do you mean by "fine tune" and why is all weapon kits in quotations?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You must play against a lot of Snipers who are amazing shots. I think I maybe have been sniped once ever while parachuting in.



I usually do the same to them when roles are reversed and its their turn to attack instead of defend


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I usually do the same to them when roles are reversed and its their turn to attack instead of defend



I don't play too much Rush (but I do play Nelson Bay Conquest a bit), maybe why, I've been shot while parachuting in, but headshot like I said maybe once. And as soon as I get shot I just juke with the parachute.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

I play rush occasionally. 

If im not playing Vietnam then im playing Oasis 24/7 or Atacama desert 24/7 servers.

A lot of my favorite servers got taken down. and most of the servers that come up in my browser are doing 24/7 heavy metal, and i hate that fucking map. snipers are just out of control


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel your pain, way too many 24/7 servers out there, I like almost all of the maps. And then a bunch of lowbie rank servers (games been out for 1.5 years, I mean really?).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

Sometimes, Its not so much the maps, but the people who play those maps.

Ive been on a few 24/7 servers where the players were just totally crap -- like more then half the team were made up of snipers and everyone just camps and doesnt move forward. and its like that consistantly every freaking round. 

then there are servers where some decent players regular at and im quite happy to do 24/7 maps so long as people are playing the objective


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 9, 2011)

What I mean by fine tune all kit weapons mostly means to get rid of them. 
Like Recon class should not be allowed to use shotguns. I think only Assault,Support and Engineer should be able to use shotties.
For pistols I think all classes but Engineer should have them (like BF2142). The reason I don't like engineer having pistols is because they just become a power house with 3 different weapons. (dart gun should just be a extra for them). I can play as Engineer with a (over powered) sub-machine gun with a x4 scope and a RPG and pistol and be picking people off from across the map. What happened to in BF2142 sub-machine sucked except at medium to close range?
Then the guns like the G3 should only be Assault class and a gun like the M14/M1 grand should be Assualt and Recon class.
So kinda get rid of the All Class Weapons but doesn't mean some classes can't share a few weapons. Just have to be careful with which ones so classes don't just blend together.
Weapons need to fit the roles of the classes better. Classes are so bland and don't stand out from each other.
I'm all open to play how you want but I think there needs to be more fine tuning and limits in classes/weapons for balance and to define each class more.

On other notes
I love sniping people out of Heli/s 

I hope to see something done with un-caps.
I always find people in my un-cap trying to get easy kills even if we own all the flags.
People that only care about K/D...  
I try to get atleast 1.0 K/D buts its not all I care about. Well unless I'm playing Squad Deathmatch.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 9, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> Like Recon class should not be allowed to use shotguns. I think only Assault,Support and Engineer should be able to use shotties.



well i disagree, what now?  I think snipers should have shotties.  they don't move tons, they try to stay hidden, but if they are seen a powerful close range weapon makes sense.


----------



## caleb (Sep 9, 2011)

I liked how weapons were divided it was in BF2 but I guess I'll enjoy some new approach. I just hope they don't make stupid scrollable list like its in BC2, that thing drives me nuts in a microsecond and I just random pick something and play. Let it be a BIG fkn screen to setup your stuff not some tiny icons with mouse over descriptions.


----------



## Altered (Sep 9, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> What I mean by fine tune all kit weapons mostly means to get rid of them.
> Like Recon class should not be allowed to use shotguns. I think only Assault,Support and Engineer should be able to use shotties.
> For pistols I think all classes but Engineer should have them (like BF2142). The reason I don't like engineer having pistols is because they just become a power house with 3 different weapons. (dart gun should just be a extra for them). I can play as Engineer with a (over powered) sub-machine gun with a x4 scope and a RPG and pistol and be picking people off from across the map. What happened to in BF2142 sub-machine sucked except at medium to close range?
> Then the guns like the G3 should only be Assault class and a gun like the M14/M1 grand should be Assualt and Recon class.
> ...



Its all good for them to spend their time making the guns as realistic as possible in the game until it is released. Then the B*tching and  starts because little red headed kid got punked by the same weapon all night. Next thing you know all those hrs of development go in the trash as they change the weapon.  If they get it right to start with they should tell those crybabies its past their bedtime hand them a bottle and call it good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> What I mean by fine tune all kit weapons mostly means to get rid of them.
> Like Recon class should not be allowed to use shotguns. I think only Assault,Support and Engineer should be able to use shotties.
> For pistols I think all classes but Engineer should have them (like BF2142). The reason I don't like engineer having pistols is because they just become a power house with 3 different weapons. (dart gun should just be a extra for them). I can play as Engineer with a (over powered) sub-machine gun with a x4 scope and a RPG and pistol and be picking people off from across the map. What happened to in BF2142 sub-machine sucked except at medium to close range?
> Then the guns like the G3 should only be Assault class and a gun like the M14/M1 grand should be Assualt and Recon class.
> ...



Got to disagree with you. It's called Recon for a reason, not Sniper. They have spotting abilities for a reason, especially in BF3 where you have to manually plant it, what good is it going to do in a field next to a tree? Recon is one of the classes that works the best with a shotgun, and makes it live up to it's actual name of Recon.

Also disagree with Engineers and pistols. Rarely do I come across a really good CG noob, and RPG's are good against vehicles, landmines are great against vehicles (but not troops). And sub machineguns are just fine, but by comparison to Assault or Medic weapons, it's a trend for them to be 20+ kills per hour less (thats a lot). As a Medic I rarely use my pistol, as Assault I use it a bit more, but not often, Engineer I almost rely on the thing since small clips and fast firing weapons, but even then my kills per hour as Engineer are lower than Medic.

I don't understand why you want to complicate it and lock this for 1 class, and that for another. Having weapons every class can use is fine. There is more than 1 way to play each class, and using these other weapons allows that style of play. The kits already got fine tuning with BF3, Medic now uses Assault Rifles, so no noobtube + ammo box anymore. And Support now gets the ammo box and hopefully allows LMG's to be the guns they actually should be.


----------



## caleb (Sep 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't understand why you want to complicate it and lock this for 1 class, and that for another. Having weapons every class can use is fine. There is more than 1 way to play each class, and using these other weapons allows that style of play. The kits already got fine tuning with BF3, Medic now uses Assault Rifles, so no noobtube   ammo box anymore. And Support now gets the ammo box and hopefully allows LMG's to be the guns they actually should be.



It was like that in BF2 and it was fine.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

caleb said:


> It was like that in BF2 and it was fine.



And it's not like that in BC2 and thats fine, I don't see the point. Also remember BF2 had 7 kits vs BF3's 4. In BF2 you were specialized to do one thing well with your class. In BF3, they have these weapons everyone can use, so you can modify the classes to fit you and your play style. Perfect example from BC2 is, Assault is Good mid-range and removing distant cover, change to a shotgun, now great close range and C4 to remove close range cover and better against vehicles. One weapon change ends up changing the class to something completely different. Either way you can't compare a 7 class game to a 3 class game and hope that they make the 4 classes less versatile, thats a horrible wish.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thats another problem I have is the LMGs. They are way to accurate. I see people walking/running and picking someone off with 1 or 2 shots from a pretty far distance.
By the looks of it thats something they have fixed in BF3. LMGs only seems to be real accurate if you're prone and/or using a bio-pod and not accurate if your walking/running.
Recon does seem to be better in BF3. My main problem with it was how they did it in BC2. Recon just seemed off balance. It didn't take skill to use. I play Hardcore a lot and I'm stopping cause everyone just uses recon. Its one shot anywhere for a kill. Hopefully they aren't overpowered in BF3. I probably wont play HC in BF3. Recon shouldn't be allowed to use shotguns. Drives me crazy.
What is CG? 
RPGs are extremely good against troops. I don't go around just shooting people with rockets but taking out there cover and all. Most times it also kills them. 
My highest kills per hour is Assault and then Engineer. The pistol with Engineer isn't really a problem just gives them to much. Assault class is your front line not a Engineer, Recon or Support.
I think some classes need to be limited a little more so people work as a team more then they lone wolf. 
Its not complicating it. Just making classes more specialized and more unique.
I think what they are doing with classes in BF3 is great. I just would like to see a little more in the terms of making them more specialized and unique. 
Teamwork is what Battlefield is all about. Well and having fun. I realize why they do it the way they do.
I think the battlefield games are amazing!!! I'm just nit picking. (mostly the weapons)
Just  me.
Anyways can't wait to play BF3 when it comes out.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 9, 2011)

Battleblog #10: Crafting a captivating story grounded in authenticity



> BY: HBrun POSTED : Sep 09, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> Battlefield 3 is a new way for DICE to tell a story. Read on for a personal post from Lead Designer David Goldfarb and his take on how to craft a captivating single player campaign -- one that forgoes the fantastic in favor of the grim and the authentic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And it's not like that in BC2 and thats fine, I don't see the point. Also remember BF2 had 7 kits vs BF3's 4. In BF2 you were specialized to do one thing well with your class. In BF3, they have these weapons everyone can use, so you can modify the classes to fit you and your play style. Perfect example from BC2 is, Assault is Good mid-range and removing distant cover, change to a shotgun, now great close range and C4 to remove close range cover and better against vehicles. One weapon change ends up changing the class to something completely different. Either way you can't compare a 7 class game to a 3 class game and hope that they make the 4 classes less versatile, thats a horrible wish.



I guess that what I miss but BF2142 only had 4 classes and it worked out extremely well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2011)

WTF is that Seattle they are taking back?! Sir Mix-A-Lot is gonna be PISSED!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL nice vid! havn't seen that in forever!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL nice vid! havn't seen that in forever!



The Russians on Broadway!

Even better for the taking of Seattle......if thats even Seattle. Could be some cheap middle east knock off. Can't tell honestly.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 9, 2011)

Battlefieldo - BF3 BETA + PLATOONS



Spoiler



Over the past few weeks the main topic of discussion has been about the Battlefield 3 Beta. There are so many rumours floating around about it starting either today, tomorrow or the next day. Many members of the Battlefield community claim that it will be this weekend. The word on the street is that the beta will actually be starting on *September 27th, 2011*. We are assuming that this will be when the closed beta phase (48 hours) will begin, making the open beta on the *29th of September*.  This is a date we have heard and as soon as BF-Games.net posted, we thought this would be a good time to post it up on our site.  Today, a new Battleblog will be released and hopefully some official confirmation on this date. Tokyo Games Show will be kicking off next week, hopefully if we don’t hear news from this Battleblog, we’ll get something from this event.





In other good news, we bring some information on the platoon system in Battlefield 3. By the looks of it, there will be some form of clan ranking system via Battlelog. Here is a screenshot showing the Platoon creation screen.  You can clearly see that there is a option to create emblem and tag. Perhaps this means that you will be able to see some sort of clan emblem in game. Needless to say, it’s great to see Battlefield getting some clan support. It seems like making a clan/platoon is really encouraged.



Battlefield 3 Beta starts at 27.09 - 1.25 million pre-orders (Google Translated)



Spoiler



*Battlefield 3 Beta starts at 27.09 - 1.25 million pre-orders
by -= Punkbuster =- 09/09/2011 at 09:23 
Category: Battlefield 3*

When it comes to Battlefield and numbers, we are in BF games are generally very bright deaf. And this applies especially for Battlefield 3 , because the fan base is currently very busy here two dates: the date for the launch of the beta and the number of advance orders. In both cases, we have compiled some interesting information for you, we do not want to hide from you. It starts with the launch of the beta, which is based on available information in the 39 calendar weeks.* It starts on Tuesday, 27 September*. *How do we know? Sources in the home EA, which are involved in the production have given us this event.* Therefore there are no ambiguous links to tweets, chat logs with the EA Support, Forum Posts and other speculation, but simply a reference to this date.

Beta-start after the Tokyo Game Show
Stands before the start of the test phase with the Tokyo Game Show so only once to another gaming convention, will be shown on the Battlefield 3. As on the Gamescom the title at the booth of Sony's playable. Given the short time between the two events, we expect the content of this event, however, little new. In other words: Caspian Border and the already well-known co-op mission. Perhaps there is another trailer is inside. Then starts the beta, specifically on a Tuesday. Bad Company launched the beta of 2 is loaded more than 3.5 million copies - - In view of the expected onslaught of date is being chosen during the week. As the date for the information provided to us is now set, we will inform you here again only when it was officially announced. And should we really be wrong, you are allowed roast us.

EA's chief financial officer announces the number of pre-orders
Officially announced, meanwhile, the number of advance orders, by EA's chief financial officer Eric Brown. At the Citi Tech Conference 2011 Brown had announced that exist for Battlefield 3 total of 1.25 million pre-orders. Important here: in many media reports that this value is ten times higher than for Bad Company 2 This information is simply wrong. This refers to may have a mid-August through Amazon established compared with the much older Battlefield 2, which in our opinion does not count, however. Between the publication of two titles are more than six years, which is solely in relation to the use of the Internet represents a quantum leap. More important, the comparison with Bad Company 2, and here are some numbers at least.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 before 3 clearly
As with our analysis in January , we draw a comparison back to the data provider of VGChartz. This alone has to date for the U.S. market from 792 000 pre-orders for Xbox 360 and Playstation 3. EA has also stacked too deeply about, or are the data of VGCharts wrong? We do not want to know, based on the source but still risk a comparison. The archive of VGChartz has in the week of 9 January 2010 - just like in Battlefield 3 seven weeks before the launch - Bad Company 2, a number of advance orders of 321,000. To 27 February 2010, a week before the release, this value rose to more than double to 750,000 copies. According to VGChartz is Battlefield 3 therefore already clearly second before Bad Company

Pre-vs. Sales
Given the extensive statistical data is worth one final look at the sales figures. Information provided by VGChartz for the pre-orders by Bad Company are 2 to over 2.3 million actual sales within the first three weeks. On 18 March 2010 publisher EA announced that sum in a press release announced. This value is important because a lion's share of sales in the first few weeks is made. By comparison, the leap from two to five million units sold in the case of BFBC2 already lasted from March to May 2011 (also announced by EA ), then flattened the curve continues to decrease. Exciting is therefore in our view not only the comparison of pre-orders, but also in sales in the first three weeks. On both issues we stay for you on the ball


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - BF3 BETA + PLATOONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck!!!!

That date is some bullshit, wish it was earlier.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The Russians on Broadway!
> 
> Even better for the taking of Seattle......if thats even Seattle. Could be some cheap middle east knock off. Can't tell honestly.



I've had a look at the dates, and I have concluded that Seattle is a knock-off of Tehran...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I've had a look at the dates, and I have concluded that Seattle is a knock-off of Tehran...



Nope. The Milad tower was done in 2007

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milad_Tower

Cheap middle east knock off like I said.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 9, 2011)

More Battlefield 3 Details Revealed on Twitter



Spoiler



Friday, 9 September, 2011 at 0:16 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

DICE's Alan 'Demize99' Kertz answered a whole lot of of Battlefield 3 questions on twitter tonight. Some are quite specific with a lot of juicy details. 
- Details on revive system
- Mortor has HE and smoke rounds
- Stingers can be shot from passenger seat
- Flight models same on PC and console
- Ammo crates replenish grenades, claymores, 40mm slower than magazine rounds (more info)
- Authentic Marine ranks, all 50
- Marksman bonus is back
- Wide shotgun variety
- 1 hit kill bolt action sniper rifles, hardcore mode vs normal
- Not shotgun sniper riles
- Light jeeps w/ heavy MG
- Spawning on squad beacon, indoors vs outdoors (parachute)
- Squad beacon goes away on respawn
- Conquest flag points vary on map size, consistent on all platforms
- 6x zoom for non recon rifles
- New vehicles to Battlefield included in BF3
- Transport chopper pilot rewards
- Supersonic bullets making crackling noise
- BF3 supports multithreading
- New hitreg system for BF3
- Squad specs don't stack
- No environmental damage with frag grenades
- Health regen is a server setting

(visit site for links)


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 9, 2011)

Will be B2K avaible still later after game is released? And if yes, will I have to buy it, like Vietnam for BC2?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> More Battlefield 3 Details Revealed on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the : Transport chopper pilot rewards

I love running transport. in BF2 i would create a squad and call it transport. Then I would fly the blackhawk from base to wherever and have my squad mates running the mini-guns. Worked great when I had people who knew how to fire a mini gun. I got shot down alot when people would sit in the mini gun position and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Anath (Sep 9, 2011)

can someone copy and paste the information?


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 9, 2011)

And once again, Dice actually makes me interested and want to play the single player!  Awesome trailer, so much stuff happening.  I know I'm going to just jump into playing the multi opening day, but these trailers keep making the single player look better and better.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 9, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Will be B2K avaible still later after game is released? And if yes, will I have to buy it, like Vietnam for BC2?



yes, it will be available (when it is released), and yes, if you did not pre-order, you will have to pay for it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

Battlefield 3: Guillotine Gameplay Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1N1JN-exgw&feature=feedu

Not sure if this was already posted. If not then omg i posted something before GullyFoyle!!. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Battlefield 3: Guillotine Gameplay Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1N1JN-exgw&feature=feedu
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted. If not then omg i posted something before GullyFoyle!!. lol



Nope. You failed.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2390158&postcount=2968


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

> - Transport chopper pilot rewards



I flew loads of transport missions in BF2. the only time i got ANY sort of reward was when one of the guys on the mini-guns took someone out and BF2 Pre-1.51 patch was nigh on impossible.

Peoples attitudes reflected it in gameplay. players would just jump into the blackhawk and take off without picking anyone up. and the chopper usually ended up being dumped a few seconds later once the pilot has reached a cap point away from the carrier.

flying in the attack chopper was better though. gets more kills = more rewards for the pilot

(I always prefered to be the pilot)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 9, 2011)

Don’t Revive Me Bro - Podcast Episode 24: Ian aka Crash7800. The BF3 CM for EA



> By redd_dragons on 09 September 2011 in Podcast
> 
> This week we talked to Ian Tornay aka crash7800 on Twitter, who is the new Community manager for Battlefield 3 for EA. We asked him how he got this job, what it entails and tried to get as much BF3 information out of him as we could! It was an awesome interview and we look forward to speaking with him again.
> 
> ...


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. You failed.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2390158&postcount=2968



...Ah darn it!!


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 9, 2011)

good try man, good try.  I don't know how Gully does it all, but sure am glad he does.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I flew loads of transport missions in BF2. the only time i got ANY sort of reward was when one of the guys on the mini-guns took someone out and BF2 Pre-1.51 patch was nigh on impossible.
> 
> Peoples attitudes reflected it in gameplay. players would just jump into the Blackhawk and take off without picking anyone up. and the chopper usually ended up being dumped a few seconds later once the pilot has reached a cap point away from the carrier.
> 
> ...



Exactly! I hated the pilots who jumped in the Blackhawk and got a full load of us the jumped out over the destination with out warning.  
I wish they had the option of roping down from the chopper too. That way I could hover and the guys on the mini guns could provide cover while the squad in the hold rappelled to the roof or ground. That would be cool. It would be nice if they included the option to engage hover so that the chopper could hover at a preset height like in ARMA II. It would be something that would have to be turned on or off like autopilot or cruise control. 
That would be useful as the pilot could put the bird in hover and switch to mini-gun or bay and man a sniper rifle or something and use it as a floating nest. Or a sniper could be in the bay and the pilot could set it to hover while the squad rappelled and a sniper covers them as well as the mini-guns.....maybe that is a little too much like ARMA II and Rainbow Six...


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> yes, it will be available (when it is released), and yes, if you did not pre-order, you will have to pay for it.



Then DICE should hurry up with the beta 
Actually, it looks for very late September


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Then DICE should hurry up with the beta
> Actually, it looks for very late September



Ya and that's a terrible date for the Beta.

I so eager to play!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya and that's a terrible date for the Beta.
> 
> I so eager to play!!



Heh, i'd love to know the forum site address for the suggestion box for BF3. Submit a couple suggestions including "move up the Beta" ^_^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder if DICE has discovered some kinda neurological algorithm that will make peoples nuts explode if they take the F#$KING transport helicopter EMPTY at the start of a match.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if DICE has discovered some kinda neurological algorithm that will make peoples nuts explode if they take the F#$KING transport helicopter EMPTY at the start of a match.



lol, Ive done that sometimes but only when the people that spawn aren't entering the heli with me, so i would just take it and go on a suicide mission where i try to crash the heli into as many enemies as possible.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> lol, Ive done that sometimes but only when the people that spawn aren't entering the heli with me, so i would just take it and go on a suicide mission where i try to crash the heli into as many enemies as possible.



My algorithm is to plant c4 on the chopper when they are going to take off and blow them away over the water. or mow em down with the AA weapons


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My algorithm is to plant c4 on the chopper when they are going to take off and blow them away over the water. or mow em down with the AA weapons



I used to do the same (plant C4) on land vehicles and try to blow up in the right spots lol. It's so entertaining.

I miss doing that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Exactly! I hated the pilots who jumped in the Blackhawk and got a full load of us the jumped out over the destination with out warning.



Equally as annoying, but im usually pilot anyway and i dont do something like that unless the chopper is fucked and we really need to bail out



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I wish they had the option of roping down from the chopper too.




Thats why they give you parachutes as standard.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It would be nice if they included the option to engage hover so that the chopper could hover at a preset height like in ARMA II. It would be something that would have to be turned on or off like autopilot or cruise control.
> That would be useful as the pilot could put the bird in hover and switch to mini-gun or bay and man a sniper rifle or something and use it as a floating nest. Or a sniper could be in the bay and the pilot could set it to hover while the squad rappelled and a sniper covers them as well as the mini-guns.....maybe that is a little too much like ARMA II and Rainbow Six...



Not gonna happen. Pilots Always have to be at the stick especially when theres so many threats, especially when your attempting a drop or pickup in a hot LZ

small arms fire, tanks, mounted MGs, Engineers with RPGs. and we havent even counted enemy choppers and Jet aircraft.

Might sound like a good idea on paper, but put to practise no one would ever use that feature/function.

Transport choppers dont handle very well so you need to be aware of your surroundings and incoming threats so you can react. Autopilot would just get you killed.

I only tend to use the blackhawk as a gun platform with my clan, but we're all on teamspeak so any of the guys on the guns can just tell me to give them more of a firing angle if they need to chase a target.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Equally as annoying, but im usually pilot anyway and i dont do something like that unless the chopper is fucked and we really need to bail out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I only meant the hover for assisting the pilot in tough spots not an actual autopilot. The roping would be kind of like BF2 zip line or grapple hook. This way, the chopper could really do a drop in a zone where landing could be deadly. I agree that parachutes is what they give us but I still think that maybe if you have a grapple hook or something, you could use that and rappel down instead of parachute or land. Just a thought. i threw in the pilot switching positions as an after-thought. The primary idea was for a sniper platform. i usually try to have guys on TS or VOIP when im piloting. i just hope the controls will be like BF2 for the chopper. The blackhawk handles on BFBC2 like a pregnant cow with a spinning blade keeping it up, BF2 seemed easier to pilot the chopper. Also, joysticks should be recommended for PC gamers so that we would know what sticks work best and are fully supported or at least require less customizing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

A good tip with coming in low to do drop offs with the transport chopper is to gain some altitude when you take off, roll off the torque a little. Ideally you want the throttle at around 70-80% - even as low as 60-65% if possible. 

set up a steep angle of decent so youre still accelerating - the remaining 20-30% of throttle is youre reserve power or overdrive incase you need to dodge jets or anti-aircraft on the way in. 

when you come in low. keep an eye on altitude, you want to come in as low to the ground without touching it. 

you can cut down on the torque to 40% so you can at least hover. order everyone to bail out, then crank the throttle to max and the blackhawk should respond almost instantly and get you out of the area.

Also when you are hovering, make sure the chopper isnt at a complete stop or the 'overdrive' wont react the same when you floor it. Gotta keep the chopper moving. 

think of the blackhawk as having turbo lag like a racing car.

-----

as for hover, I still think its a bad idea, as hovering is so easy to do.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention earlier, but with Recon spawn beacons out doors deploying you in the air is interesting. I don't think I like the concept though, expect to see people landing on roofs and on hills that are on the border of the maps, and the only way to access these places is by spawning off a beacon.



Conti027 said:


> Thats another problem I have is the LMGs. They are way to accurate. I see people walking/running and picking someone off with 1 or 2 shots from a pretty far distance.
> By the looks of it thats something they have fixed in BF3. LMGs only seems to be real accurate if you're prone and/or using a bio-pod and not accurate if your walking/running.



They fixed the LMG accuracy problem a long time ago with nerf after nerf to the M60. I put a ton of hours in with the M60 back when it was great, and it shows it's accuracy. The besrt LMG now is the PKM, and here's the stat differences for me. M60 = 13.3 headshots/hour and 55.6 kills/hour vs the PKM = 12.6 heads/hour and 70.6 kills/hour. I didn't start using the PKM till they made it the best LMG, and it by far is a better killing machine than the M60 was, but I felt like a sniper with the M60, I rarely kill people at range with the PKM. (using Iron sights for both examples) I do like the look of the Bipod though, should be interesting to see in use.



Conti027 said:


> Recon does seem to be better in BF3. My main problem with it was how they did it in BC2. Recon just seemed off balance. It didn't take skill to use. I play Hardcore a lot and I'm stopping cause everyone just uses recon. Its one shot anywhere for a kill. Hopefully they aren't overpowered in BF3. I probably wont play HC in BF3. Recon shouldn't be allowed to use shotguns. Drives me crazy.



Recon is a great tool, but I don't see why they are so OP in HC mode, without a minimap, their greatest tool (motion mine) isn't too useful. Motion mine + shotgun = lame as hell if the player is really good.



Conti027 said:


> What is CG?



CG is M2CG (the personnel rocket). I feel RPG's arc isn't that great against troops, and it's movement is slow.



Conti027 said:


> I think some classes need to be limited a little more so people work as a team more then they lone wolf.
> Its not complicating it. Just making classes more specialized and more unique.
> I think what they are doing with classes in BF3 is great. I just would like to see a little more in the terms of making them more specialized and unique.
> Teamwork is what Battlefield is all about. Well and having fun. I realize why they do it the way they do.



I like the diversity. I have the Specact dlc and I use it to play all of my kits 2 ways since I can save 2 loadouts for each kit. 
Assault 1 = AR/Noob tube extension/Mag Ammo (this is my removing ranged cover spec) Assault 2 = Usas-12/Extended C4/Extended Shotty Clip (close range ownerer, and c4 for removing other team off flag caps). 
Engi 1 = Shotty/Extended Rockets/Extra Rocket Damage/Tracer (I stay in towns to own people with shotty, and hammer tanks from distance) 
Engi 2 = SMG/landmines/extra landmines (my favorite, place landmines and forget about them, work on flag capping). 
Medic 1 = shotty/sprint/extended shotty clips (flag capping meat grinder who keeps allies up) Medic 2 = PKM/sprint/mag ammo (Medium range and more tactical play) 
Recon 1 = Sniper Rifle/Mortar/12x Scope (long range lamer) Recon 2 = Usas 12/Sprint/Extended shotty clips (close range meat grinder you can't hide from, and will c4 to remove you off flag)

Thats just 2 ways off playing each kit, but you can do more, like Assault toss on a scope and almost become a Sniper (with an ammo box for your wookie friends), or Medic do the same and sit with your Wookie Squad and revive them when other Snipers get them. Or Recon use a VSS rather than a Shotty and be the guy who moves outside a flag, motion mines it, others move in then you do right after them and clear the flag. I just like being able to make the classes have multiple play styles.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I forgot to mention earlier, but with Recon spawn beacons out doors deploying you in the air is interesting. I don't think I like the concept though, expect to see people landing on roofs and on hills that are on the border of the maps, and the only way to access these places is by spawning off a beacon.



Its Dice, I'm sure it will work out.



1Kurgan1 said:


> They fixed the LMG accuracy problem a long time ago with nerf after nerf to the M60. I put a ton of hours in with the M60 back when it was great, and it shows it's accuracy. The besrt LMG now is the PKM, and here's the stat differences for me. M60 = 13.3 headshots/hour and 55.6 kills/hour vs the PKM = 12.6 heads/hour and 70.6 kills/hour. I didn't start using the PKM till they made it the best LMG, and it by far is a better killing machine than the M60 was, but I felt like a sniper with the M60, I rarely kill people at range with the PKM. (using Iron sights for both examples) I do like the look of the Bipod though, should be interesting to see in use.
> 
> 
> 
> Recon is a great tool, but I don't see why they are so OP in HC mode, without a minimap, their greatest tool (motion mine) isn't too useful. Motion mine + shotgun = lame as hell if the player is really good.



I think they become so overpowered because of the numbers. Sometimes you have over half a team sniping. As soon as you spawn you just get sniped again and it only take one bullet to the body so they don't even have to worry about getting a headshot.



1Kurgan1 said:


> CG is M2CG (the personnel rocket). I feel RPG's arc isn't that great against troops, and it's movement is slow.



I meant any of the rockets. RPG/M2CG/M136. 
I like the RPG the most but any of them work.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I like the diversity. I have the Specact dlc and I use it to play all of my kits 2 ways since I can save 2 loadouts for each kit.
> Assault 1 = AR/Noob tube extension/Mag Ammo (this is my removing ranged cover spec) Assault 2 = Usas-12/Extended C4/Extended Shotty Clip (close range ownerer, and c4 for removing other team off flag caps).
> Engi 1 = Shotty/Extended Rockets/Extra Rocket Damage/Tracer (I stay in towns to own people with shotty, and hammer tanks from distance)
> Engi 2 = SMG/landmines/extra landmines (my favorite, place landmines and forget about them, work on flag capping).
> ...



We need to play sometime together.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A good tip with coming in low to do drop offs with the transport chopper is to gain some altitude when you take off, roll off the torque a little. Ideally you want the throttle at around 70-80% - even as low as 60-65% if possible.
> 
> set up a steep angle of decent so youre still accelerating - the remaining 20-30% of throttle is youre reserve power or overdrive incase you need to dodge jets or anti-aircraft on the way in.
> 
> ...



I fly with keyboard and mouse. so as far as throttle goes, if there isnt a HUD displaying that info, i fly by the sound of the engine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2011)

theres your first problem then....

get Joystick!!


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 10, 2011)

I fly with my keyboard only.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2011)

Im planning to upgrade my trusty Logitech Xtreme 3D Pro to a saitek X52 set up


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 10, 2011)

Any word on a re-done Mashtur city? did I spell that right? Love that map.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> theres your first problem then....
> 
> get Joystick!!



I have a craptastic Saitek Cyborg X. I have tried using it but it makes no sense and is very difficult to use.
I wouldnt mind one of those stiff sticks like Logitech has in their higher range or the HOTAS but Im not rolling in dough and flour


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have a craptastic Saitek Cyborg X. I have tried using it but it makes no sense and is very difficult to use.
> I wouldnt mind one of those stiff sticks like Logitech has in their higher range or the HOTAS but Im not rolling in dough and flour



I started off with a Cyborg Evo Force

there was a bug with the drivers with BF2 that made any jet or chopper yaw to the top left. so it basicly made flying impossible.

the bug was widespread, saitek released multiple patches and fix's. none of them worked. so i took the evo back to the shop for refund and just said it was faulty. 

the saitek joysticks look nice though.

If youre not rolling in dough and flour, look for a cheaper alternative called the 'Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X' highly recommended.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 10, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> Any word on a re-done Mashtur city? did I spell that right? Love that map.



I`m pretty sure the 4 map pack back to Karkand will have
1,Karkand
2,Oman
3,Dragon Valley
4,Sharqi


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 10, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I`m pretty sure the 4 map pack back to Karkand will have
> 1,Karkand
> 2,Oman
> 3,Dragon Valley
> 4,Sharqi



Nope: (from the OP in this thread):

Strike at Karkand
Gulf of Oman
Wake Island
Sharqi Peninsula


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I started off with a Cyborg Evo Force
> 
> there was a bug with the drivers with BF2 that made any jet or chopper yaw to the top left. so it basicly made flying impossible.
> 
> ...



Are there any that are best for flying choppers? As that seems to be my forte per-say.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Are there any that are best for flying choppers? As that seems to be my forte per-say.



a joystick is a joystick. doesnt matter which one you use*, so long as it has a throttle and buttons for weapons switching, attacking and chaff.


(*So long as the drivers aint buggy with the game)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> a joystick is a joystick. doesnt matter which one you use*, so long as it has a throttle and buttons for weapons switching, attacking and chaff.
> 
> 
> (*So long as the drivers aint buggy with the game)



By adjustable resistance, does this mean that it can be stiff stick? Like those highend Logitech controllers?

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Flight-System-Feedback-Joystick/dp/B002G1YPP2/ref=sr_1_16?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1315667749&sr=1-16


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2011)

No idea but with that particular model you linked, they are talking about the rudder pedals having adjustable resistance, not the actual stick itself.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No idea but with that particular model you linked, they are talking about the rudder pedals having adjustable resistance, not the actual stick itself.



Force Feedback Joystick - what ever that means..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2011)

force feedback is nice.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2011)

September is now 1/3rd over! Where isssssss it???


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> force feedback is nice.



define force feedback I'm not to sure what that implies. does it feel like G-forces?


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 10, 2011)

Saw this? It was deleted from twitter already..





http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1423481-beta-wild-time-its-ea.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm jelly.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 10, 2011)

Some say its shopped. I don't think it is. It was posted by guy who works for EA, why then he should do that? They are obviously testing the beta for some time now


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 10, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Saw this? It was deleted from twitter already..
> http://a.yfrog.com/img740/5792/hwpxi.jpg
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1423481-beta-wild-time-its-ea.html



They're already having fun with the Beta and we have to wait till the end of the damn month for it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 10, 2011)

So, the general consensus is to replace the craptastic cyborg X with the THRUSTMASTER T.Flight Hotas X for BF3? I'm not rolling in dough and flour so my bucks need to count. I want to be the best damn chopper/a10c pilot i can be. I have been using the k/m to fly in BFBC2 and BF2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2011)

In my opinion. force feedback is more of a gimmick. it adds very little to the overall experience. the thustmaster HOTAS makes an excellent buy. Its a solid peice of kit and has many great reviews.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 11, 2011)

It might be worth waiting for the beta to come out to see what joysticks work well with the game.
I never did get the throttle on my Thrustmaster Fox Pro 2 to work with BFBC2.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 11, 2011)

I never saw the benefit of joysticks for choppers. flew just fine without one. jets are different though.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know but I'm getting a little pissed at EA. I have MOH limited and Preorder.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> It might be worth waiting for the beta to come out to see what joysticks work well with the game.
> I never did get the throttle on my Thrustmaster Fox Pro 2 to work with BFBC2.



Good point. 

thats kinda retarded in a sense. The games been out for so long yet they havent fixed joystick support???

Ive never flown a chopper in BC2. they just go down too easily and i cant be arsed to waste my time sitting in the pilot seat to get shot down 5mins later.

----------------------

Ducky, Force feedback is similar to a rumble pad for consoles. it should add a level of realisticity of any game. but im not too sure if the game itself needs to support that feature before the joysticks driver can make your stick shake and rumble everytime you fire your weapon or take damage.

I didnt really use my Saitek Evo Force for long so i cant really comment if game support has improved. Howver, the stick should still rumble when you press the fire trigger.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 11, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If youre not rolling in dough and flour, look for a cheaper alternative called the 'Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X' highly recommended.



^THIS

highly recommend.
It is what I currently use.
Solid inexpensive HOTAS setup, works Great!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 11, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> ^THIS
> 
> highly recommend.
> It is what I currently use.
> Solid inexpensive HOTAS setup, works Great!



Scrizz said it........ That is worth 2 in the bush.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

Im still gonna be gettin down with my X52!!







Ive already burned money on 2 6970s, i might as well finish the job properly since im dead serious about flying in BF3!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2011)

^ Wow. I wish I could come by and watch you use that thing! 

Christ, I'm so ready for the beta I could scream.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Christ, I'm so ready for the beta I could scream.


Yeah !


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im still gonna be gettin down with my X52!!
> 
> http://www.simhq.com/_technology/images/technology_040a_001.jpg
> 
> Ive already burned money on 2 6970s, i might as well finish the job properly since im dead serious about flying in BF3!!



what is so amazing about the X52? I hope it is nothing like the Cyborg X.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what is so amazing about the X52? I hope it is nothing like the Cyborg X.
> http://www.simpilot.com/catalog/PS38lg.gif



look at the X52. just the look alone is amazing


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

It looks ok, best looking thing is the LCD on it, I like the way that Cyborg looks better, Saitek makes such mechanical looking things, I love it (but this is biased I own a Cyborg Keyboard and a RAT 7  ). But thats just my opinion on looks, not on how they perform as I haven't ever owned a joystick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Saitek makes such mechanical looking things



Saitek have had the same line up of joysticks for almost a decade. the X52 alone was released back in 2003/04.

there have been a few new additions to the line up but the IMO the X52 is still by far their most popular. and the formula still works so why change it.

the next next step up would be an X52 Pro or a X65F. but the X65F is $476-634 here which is a total rip off when a basic X52 can be had for $145

Some of the features in the X65F are cool. but it just doesnt look as bling as the X52. it doesnt have the blue LEDs and LCD screen and looks insanely bland


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 12, 2011)

BF3 gameplay Jet SP Mode (xbox360)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> BF3 gameplay Jet SP Mode (xbox360)



not the best gameplay footage ever, seemed a little laggy but then this is for a console.


----------



## EyEwearGlasSeS (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder if it's the same guy that leaked those screenshots of the 360 version?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 12, 2011)

Screenshots of the 360 version


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Screenshots of the 360 version



Poor bastards. It looks like shit lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Poor bastards. It looks like shit lol



+1, look at all the jagged edged lines and junk.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Screenshots of the 360 version



Damn this pic looks like shit:

http://i.imgur.com/NYgkg.jpg

Needs some AA badly thrown in there.

The other pics look pretty average, but that's just it, average. I'm really glad they're one of the few developers that are really hauling ass on the PC side of things.


----------



## caleb (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like BC2 on my rig


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> BF3 gameplay Jet SP Mode (xbox360)




They blocked that video so I found another upload.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 12, 2011)

Dear lord I cannot wait for this game. The anticipation is huge! 

I heard someone say the beta might come out today and I pre-ordered off Origin super fast. 

Of course he's probably wrong but the sheer fact each day brings us closer to the beta is just sooo overwhelming I think i'm going to explode


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't wait for the beta & launch.

Finally pre-ordered our 64 man server today.

Massive wars on the Battlefield to ensue!


----------



## casual swift (Sep 12, 2011)

So are most people getting this pre-order through Steam? Where can I pre-order and get some type of discount that everyone is talking about?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 12, 2011)

It's currently unavailable through Steam.  All the other digital services are offering it, but you will be required to download and install Origin (EA's Steam Clone) to register and play.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 12, 2011)

I decided to preorder today. Made the purchase through Origin although it was more expensive than of D2D. Did this for those 2+ beta days and anyway you'll have to have Origin installed although it seems that it's still in its infancy. Hope they don't screw up (download times, lost key-codes and the worse of all, hacked accounts).


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dear lord I cannot wait for this game. The anticipation is huge!
> 
> I heard someone say the beta might come out today and I pre-ordered off Origin super fast.



Hells ya, i can't wait to jump in on the Beta!!!!

And i believe the Beta isn't coming till around the end of this month sadly If it was today i wouldn't even be browsing the web right now lol.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't wait either.  Anybody know how to get BF3 to show up in Origin as pre-ordered or something similar?  My origin still shows the alpha under my games tab, but can't do anything with it.  I pre-ordered mine thru D2D if it matters.

Hey FreedomEclipse, when do you usually play?  I'd love to see you fly, sounds like you have a lot of experience.  I never got good with the joystick as flying with the KB+M cause i only got to use a joystick when at my brothers.  It takes getting used to!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

Play BF2?? I havent played that for a while now, but i might need to brush up on my bomb run skills so you never know! i might be playing online one night (GMT time zone)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 13, 2011)

Battlefield 3 at TGS, GAMEFest & Eurogamer Expo this month



Spoiler



Sunday, 11 September, 2011 at 19:09 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

It's a busy month for Battlefield 3 with the game being shown at 3 different gaming conventions. 

Update: 2 more events added below. 

First up is the Tokyo Game Show from September 15th through the 18th. Battlefield Global Community Manager, Daniel 'zh1nt0' Matros has said he is flying out Tuesday to the event.


GAMEFest in the UK will also be showing Battlefield 3 and is being held roughly the same dates as The Tokyo Game Show, September 16th - 18th.


In Bratislava, Slovakia from September 16th through the 18th is IstroCON where Battlefield 3 will be on display.


Also in the UK is the Eurogamer Expo being held September 22nd through the 25th. Battlefield 3 will be playable. 


In the Netherlands, Battlefield 3 will be at the Firstlook Expo being held October 1st through 2nd. 

Any of these shows would be prime targets for a beta announcement. We are hearing September 27th as the start of the Battlefield 3 beta, which BF-Games.net is reporting as well. Since the Eurogamer Expo starts the week before September 27th, this could be a likely time for the beta to be announced. Keep in mind this is just speculation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2011)

so much for starting the beta in september. might as well release the game on that day too


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 13, 2011)

Sweet, I'm at Gamesfest on Saturday. Will report my thoughts when I get back


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah WTF. Two weeks before release date?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah WTF. Two weeks before release date?



I know right? 

it seems they want to get as far into ironing out all the bugs and other shizzle by themselves before they allow people to play the beta so we get to find the bugs and problems that they didnt manage to find


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Am I missing something? I still see people saying beta is set most likely for the 27th, and I see nothing in Gullys post that dates 2 weeks before the 25th, only 3 weeks?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 13, 2011)

Spoiler alert.  Don't watch if you are saving yourself for the SP game.









Battlefield 3 Xbox360 Leaked Gameplay


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Beta is rumored to be out the door by September 27th (preorders are supposed to get in 48 hours early though) which is more then two week before release on October 25th(over 3 weeks of Beta fun before the game is out).

I do hate the fact that the beta comes out at the end of this month, i was so hoping for an early beta release this month.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

I got my money on the beta going down about a week before it releases, thats what BC2 did. So I'm betting 2.5 - 3 weeks of beta at max. I too was hoping the beta would come sooner, but maybe best I wait, I put 120 hours into the BC2 PS3 beta, then another 80 into the PC beta, good thing that didn't burn me out though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got my money on the beta going down about a week before it releases.



That would suck, then what would be the point in the Beta?, might as well just get the actual game out the door.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> That would suck, then what would be the point in the Beta?, might as well just get the actual game out the door.



Probably just stress testing to be honest. Beta testing isn't the same as it was in the past. In the past if you were a PC gamer you were hardcore, you dealt with bugs, you crushed them yourself. Now days, PC gaming has grown (as has all gaming), people don't get into beta tests to test, so much as to demo. These people get mad at bugs, they judge the final product (that isn't even out yet) based on an issue they have in an alpha or a beta test. So developers are much more careful about what they put out there for testing, a lot more is done internally, they don't want some noob raging over some bug that they can fix, then spreading the news. Think of the physical warfare pack, they only had announced it for Europe, but hadn't finalized US pre-order bonuses and people just went insane over it, there was a thread that I think was over 100 pages long on their forums in no time.

The BC2 PS3 beta (which was 5 months before the game even released) was bug free, I don't think I ran into a single issue. And the PC beta was as well, might have seen a bit of flickering textures, but nothing to cause any real drama. I don't expect any drama with the BF3 beta either. This is mostly going to be (my guess) a test of Battlelog. They have tested 64 player servers by now, they have maybe tested a few hundred on them. But a few thousand, or tens of thousands is going to be the real test.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3ORCNB7k8U&feature=related
Leaked 360 jet footage.


Also here is leaked destruction. 360 again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-dn-YtISLg&feature=related


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 14, 2011)

GTTV presents GameStop Inside Access -- THURSDAY @ 12a EST/11 Central



Spoiler











GameStop and SPIKE TV present an unprecedented behind the scenes look at four of the hottest fall blockbuster video games. UNCHARTED 3: Drake's Deception (tm), *Battlefield 3*, Assassin's Creed Revelations, and Batman Arkham City. Get exclusive looks at the bonus gameplay you can only get when you pre-order at Gamestop.com. Never before seen Joker Carnival Challenge gameplay, first looks at UNCHARTED 3 Multiplayer maps, *unprecedented access inside DICE Studios for Battlefield 3* and the developers at Ubisoft Montreal share the blueprint for the Assassin's framework.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 14, 2011)

YaY, can't wait to knife DiGiBucc
again.


----------



## caleb (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm why are there PC Beta movies around youtube ? Any1 check their Origin ?

EDIT: Most likely fake vids.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 14, 2011)

caleb said:


> Hmmm why are there PC Beta movies around youtube ? Any1 check their Origin ?
> 
> EDIT: Most likely fake vids.



Yeah I just have the unreleased version. No beta !


----------



## digibucc (Sep 14, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> YaY, can't wait to knife DiGiBucc
> again.



try it fool


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 14, 2011)

Does the Battlefield Trailer really work with anything?  You've probably all seen this:  Magic Trick

Here's some of my favorites from this thread:

Kinect Fail
Frag Out!
Grandma

More goodies...
Streaking
Mexican Army Fail


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 14, 2011)

DICE on why the PC is the lead platform for BF3



Spoiler



DICE on Battlefield 3 PC as lead platform: “people don’t understand that the PC is more powerful”

Tom Senior at 11:37am September 14 2011  Comments 83 

DICE general manager Karl Magnus Troedsson has been talking to Eurogamer about why the PC is the lead platform for Battlefield 3. Console players have been concerned about the fact that the footage and screenshots of Battlefield 3 have mostly come from the PC version so far.

“I have to say that this discussion is a bit over the top because people don’t understand that the PC is more powerful than a console – they haven’t looked under the hood and in detail,” says Troedsson.

“We always want to show a platform that we have chosen to be our lead platform. In this case we did choose PC as the lead platform; it’s the one that has been, mostly, driving development forward. That is the reason why we have spearheaded a lot of the key assets with this as well.”

Troedsson tells Eurogamer that DICE uses PC as the lead platform in order to create the “unique” features that are only possible with the extra power of the PC, 64 player maps being the main one. Troedsson says that large scale battles are “not possible” on consoles because of demanding requirements “like destruction, like scale, vehicles and this kind of thing.”

You can get a sense of one of those 64 player battles from the Battlefield 3 Caspian Border trailer, filmed on a PC of course.



DICE Responds to Battlefield 3 (XBox) leak



Spoiler



by Robert Purchese

13/09/2011 @ 17:21
Over the weekend, developer build footage of Battlefield 3 on Xbox 360 was splashed onto the internet. EA subsequently yanked it down.

DICE general manager Karl Magnus Troedsson told Eurogamer this afternoon that this wasn't how he wanted people to experience Battlefield 3.

"As people have probably noticed, when we show our games - we are very proud of what we're doing - we always want to show it in the best light. We want to show the product as good as possible.

"Watching the game in crappy 320x200 resolution on YouTube is not the way that we want people to experience the game.

"We'd rather have them wait for us to show it in its real HD glory," he said. "There are a lot of hard hours that have gone into this from the team, and naturally we're disappointed. But, yeah, things happen.

The leak raised questions about why DICE hasn't yet released proper video fotoage or screenshots of Battlefield 3 on console - besides the off-screeen footage seen on US chat show Late Night with Jimmy Fallon and on-stage at the EA Gamescom press conference.

"I understand you mostly see PC footage. It's all part of what kind of strategy we use for what we want to show and when, and what the lead platform is," explained Troedsson.

"People shouldn't worry. We play the 360 and the PS3 version every day in the office. I don't expect people to be disappointed by this."

"We always want to show a platform that we have chosen to be our lead platform. In this case we did choose PC as the lead platform; it's the one that has been, mostly, driving development forward. That is the reason why we have spearheaded a lot of the key assets with this as well.

"We'll show this on console as well," he added, "and when the beta goes live people will be able to play it on console and they can make up their minds for themselves if they believe we've been hiding something."

The PC was picked as lead platform, Troedsson explained, to build "unique" features "we felt we really needed in the game". Things like 64-player multiplayer, which is "not possible" on console when combined with aspects "like destruction, like scale, vehicles and this kind of thing".

"I have to say that this discussion is a bit over the top because people don't understand that the PC is more powerful than a console - they haven't looked under the hood and in detail," Troedsson elaborated.

"What we're really striving to do with Battlefield 3 is make the most out of each and every platform. And that also means between PlayStation 3 and 360, because they're quite different under the hood. So we've been spending a lot of time with all of these.

DICE recently revealed how Battlefield 3 uses near imperceptible black lines to fill the screen and fit a native 720p resolution on console. This allows DICE to save memory and boost performance.

What DICE won't do on console, however, is scrap jets.

"No, that's not true," said Troedsson. "If you play on console you will be able to play with jets as well."


----------



## digibucc (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks 

but no one really needs to read the first one, everything there is in the xbox leak article as well.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 14, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 PC Beta Ready, Waiting on Microsoft & Sony



Spoiler



Wednesday, 14 September, 2011 at 13:51 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
Speaking at the FNAC meeting in Paris, France, DICE GM Karl Magnus Troedsson gave a co-op demo of Battlefield 3 and answered questions. According to Planete-Battlefield.fr (unrelated to us), Kusa (French Community Manager) said the PC beta is ready, but now they are working with Microsoft and Sony to "accelerate preparations". From what we have heard, it takes 2-3 weeks for Microsoft and Sony to approve content, running it through tests to make sure it won't brick your console among other things. That said, we have no idea when the build was submitted to them. As far as we know, the the Battlefield 3 beta is still slated for sometime this month. Via EA UK Forums.



Planet Battlefield - GAMEFest: Q&A w/ DICE General Manager, KM Troedsson



Spoiler



Wednesday, 14 September, 2011 at 3:10 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
DICE General Manager, Karl-Magnus Troedsson just finished giving a pre GAMEFest Battlefield 3 presentation and demo in Birmingham, UK. The Gamedigital twitter sat down with Mr. Troedsson behind the scenes to ask some fan submitted questions. Of course the Q&A ended with the infamous beta question, but no solid date was given.



> *Will the maps on console versions be scaled down to fit the reduced number of players?*
> 
> KM Troedsson: Yes they will run on smaller versions of the same maps.
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 PC Beta Ready, Waiting on Microsoft & Sony
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So release the PC version so we get a jump start  I should get 2 beta codes because of MOH and one from BF3 preorder. 
That way I can get my son over to test it out with me too. They gave me a code for my Bday so I got BF3 for 44.99.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh ffs


----------



## raptori (Sep 15, 2011)

what was the alpha download size ??


----------



## Syuzeren (Sep 15, 2011)

raptori said:


> what was the alpha download size ??



Around 2GB


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 15, 2011)

I created this "Battlefield Works With Anything" meme/parody, what y'all think?










edit: I could think of 1,000s of more but I don't want to over do it, here is the last one


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

> In Battlefield 3, all maps adapt to the five multiplayer game modes available at launch. Read on for the full breakdown of every multiplayer mode in the game, plus details on how you can tweak each match to suit your personal tastes even further.
> 
> 
> Battlefield 3 multiplayer action on the Caspian Border map. Hit the pic for full resolution.
> ...



Source

---------------------

Interesting to see Team Deathmatch back, I'm assuming thats to steal COD players away.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2011)

So Kurgan, me and you are going to dominate right?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So Kurgan, me and you are going to dominate right?



No reason to change what works.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

these BF3 meme's are starting to get out of hand....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Some more news for everyone with MoH Beta Keys, hope if you bought it on disc that you didn't sell it, console gamers might be upset at this one.

------------------



> THE BUZZ: DICE says you will need the Medal of Honor disc, not just the code, in order to play the Battlefield 3 beta early.
> A code came with the Limited Edition of Medal of Honor that allowed early access into the Battlefield 3 beta, however many fans thought that all you would need is the code and have since traded in their copies. This was a bad move! DICE revealed, over on the official Battlefield 3 Twitter account, that in order to access the beta early you will need both the code and disc, as the beta is accessed from inside the game. When a fan asked if the disc was required, this was the reply:
> “Yes you will need the disc, you will have to play it off of there ^CT”
> EGM’s TAKE: While this is bad news for fans who traded in their copy, it’s not disastrous, simply pick up the game before the beta launches, or even rent a copy, and you will be good to go.



Source


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2011)

Retracted; or cleared up at any rate. Disc *not* needed.

Twitter



TheLaughingMan said:


> So Kurgan, me and you are going to dominate right?



Modest much?


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> these BF3 meme's are starting to get out of hand....



some are hilarious and some are just retarted


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Retracted; or cleared up at any rate. Disc *not* needed.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



They are not half as good as they think they are. I got both of their tags.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They are not half as good as they think they are. I got both of their tags.



If only you were worth stabbing in this game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They are not half as good as they think they are. I got both of their tags.



I got 6 tags of the guy that most likely has the most in the world  And he only got 3 of mine, he even came here and said "damn you Kurgan".


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2011)

How many is that dare I ask? You have like 3500 or some crazy shit, ten times what I do and more than half my total kills. Though granted you've also played 4 times as many rounds as me and I didn't even hear of this game somehow until this thread and had a kinda steep learning curve. Where do you find the time btw lol

And hey now..._everyone_ is worth stabbing!

Stabby stab stab stab! stab


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

The guy I stabbed now has 42,xxx tags, and he's old school, highway remembered him from BF2 I believe, when he seen him in the game he was like "oh shit". So felt good knowing that even though I have relaxed my knife, I was able to best possibly the best?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The guy I stabbed now has 42,xxx tags, and he's old school, highway remembered him from BF2 I believe, when he seen him in the game he was like "oh shit". So felt good knowing that even though I have relaxed my knife, I was able to best possibly the best?



I stabbed ya three times I think and highway once.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I stabbed ya three times I think and highway once.



Yeah, looks like we are 3 for 3 right now, which is surprising we got so many of each others considering I think we have only played about 3 rounds together


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, looks like we are 3 for 3 right now, which is surprising we got so many of each others considering I think we have only played about 3 rounds together



We have the same "rotation" in a map I noticed last time I played.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 15, 2011)

For some reason the firewall at work has marked "http://www.techpowerup.com/forums" as a malicious site, so I won't be too timely with the updates until that resolves itself.

Here's some stuff I gathered today, that hasn't been reported by Kurgan already...

*** Spoiler alert - if you are saving yourself for the single player game, don't view this footage ***

Battlefield 3 - Operation Guillotine - Singleplayer Gameplay - TGS 2011 Cam Footage

Judging by the player movements, this looks like console footage.

==================================================

New hi-res screen shots from Caspian Border, compliments of Battlefieldo.com

==================================================

Kotaktu.com - Quiet Little Moments Make Battlefield 3 Stunning



Spoiler



BY BRIAN CRECENTE SEP 15, 2011 3:00 PM

The first thing I notice when I maneuver Sgt. Henry Blackburn, 1st Recon Marine, through the smoking door frame of the Tehran apartment complex isn't the smoldering bodies lying on the ground nearby, it's the piece of paper drifting through the room.

I follow it with the tip of my gun, watching it drift around the run down entry way, past an old wooden chair, a slightly flattened box, chipped and dirty walls. Someone took the time to create this piece of imaginary paper and the path it takes as it floats on imaginary crossdrafts in a video game about a future fictional battlefield in Iran.
I stop to jot down a few notes.

"Make my way to the apartment entrance," I write. "Kinda skudgy. Debris and trash lying around. Paper fluttering the air. Carpet on the floor is rolled up in one corner. Old mattress lying in the hallway."

Played on a Playstation 3, Battlefield 3 is a solid first-person shooter with tight controls, immersive sound and a hectic, driven storyline. But it's the density of the game's visuals that always stand out to me when I play this game.

This morning I had a chance to play a snapshot of the game, a ten minute or so demonstration of a level called Operation Guillotine. Hours earlier Luke Plunkett played and enthused about his time with the very same demo in Tokyo. So when I take the PS3 controller in hand here in New York I decide to meticulously pick my way through the brief time with the game.

Battlefield 3 takes place in a 2014 where the U.S. Marine Corps is fighting along the Iran-Iraq border. This particular missions opens up on what appears to be the evening of Oct. 31, 2014.

Blackburn is hunkered down among a group of other members of Misfit 1-3 preparing to storm a city in Iran's Tehran Province. The particular build I'm playing on is a couple of weeks old, but still more than a month newer than the one Plunkett and I played in Germany at Gamescom.

The level opens with a low whistle. One of the other marines, looking with me at a massive city lit by bursts of gun fire, flak and explosions says, "That's a big city. No gun truck yet."

"Nope," another marine says. "The wheels of change move slow."

Seconds later we get the call to move down the hill, into the outskirts of the city and take the Khojir Apartment complex.

These opening, controllable moments of the level don't give me a chance to fire a single shot. Instead I'm running down a hill with a mortar in both hands.

Explosions shake the ground as I run, some hit so close that I can feel the force of them pushing Blackburn slightly off course, like a boat hit by an unseen wave. Trees shudder in the wake of the blasts, some trees topple over, others burn, their leaves engulfed in flames, their trunks checkered with red embers.

The screen is flaked with smudges of dirt and mud.

Blackburn makes it to a clearing near a wall and drops the mortar on a spot, watching another marine drop a round into the tube. The round launches into the air, lighting the sky with a floating green flare.

I run Blackburn to the wall, to a man with his back against it, and press a button to get a boost over.

When Blackburn lands on the other side he's got his weapon out. Down a hillside I can see marines in a firefight with opposition across a small gully. The enemy have taken up positions on a road, firing off pot shots at the men below.

I drop Blackburn to a knee and sight down the gun. I fire off three bullets, taking out two enemies with head shots and apparently winging the third. I'm aiming for a third headshot when another marine takes him down.

Moving Blackburn down the hillside I notice a group of enemies setting up much further down the gully, setting up an ambush along the path I'll be taking once I get him to the floor below.

I drop Blackburn to his knee again and take aim. I squeeze the trigger and run into the only disappointment I end up finding in the brief demo. The bullet seems to miss. I aim carefully and fire another headshot. Nothing. I pump out an entire clip in short bursts at the distant enemy. Nothing.

Later I mention this to the public relations folks manning the demo. What's the distance of rounds fired in Battlefield 3, I ask. The answer is a little vague and involves mentioning that the developers brought in ex-SAS operator Andy McNab to help with things like firing distance. In theory, rounds can't go forever in the game. But I'm not convinced they lose trajectory over time. It felt more like they hit an invisible wall. EA says they're looking into it for me.

It was a very distant enemy and not something I suspect you'd run into much in the campaign, so it felt more like an oddity than a problem.

Back in the game, I push Blackburn down the hill, into the gully and around the bend to face off with the enemies lying in wait. Running toward the enemies, a nearby blast momentarily blackens the screen, but I manage to take the enemies out quickly by switching to a shotgun.

Running Blackburn up a set of stairs out of the gully culvert and within sight of the target apartment complex. But first there's a group of enemy shooting at us from a sandbox foxhole.

I take them out and proceed to the outskirts of the apartment complex.

Running up the entrance stairs, I'm walking toward the doors when another marine runs up and tosses a grenade through a side window. The blast shoots three or four bodies through a wall of windows. A second later the door bursts open and a burning man runs into the clearing dropping to my feet before dying.

I walk through the door and for a moment I'm distracted from the death, the gunshots, the timbre of war, by a floating piece of paper. I take my notes and then push Blackburn forward, down a dirty hall littered with newspapers, boxes, mattresses, furniture. I move him toward a door, noting for a second the bugs flying slowly around the light.

At the door, the game tells me to press a button to knock it in. When I press it, the door kicks not in, but back toward me, knocking Blackburn on his ass. Time slows for an instant and I see another man, not a Marine, standing over me with a rifle, he's moving it down toward me, when I hear a gunshot and he's blown off his feet and back.

As I fell I apparently pulled the trigger in surprise and hit the guy in the chest. Laying on my back I aim and take down two other men in the hall before getting back up.

I run through the hallway, past the dead and through a back door. A humvee awaits me. On the ground nearby a marine is on his knees leaning over the prone body of another, slowly, methodically giving him CPR. I count to 15 chest compressions in my head before turning away and boarding the vehicle.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The guy I stabbed now has 42,xxx tags, and he's old school, highway remembered him from BF2 I believe, when he seen him in the game he was like "oh shit". So felt good knowing that even though I have relaxed my knife, I was able to best possibly the best?



That would be TimSad and I know him from BF2142. He was the best in that game, I don't think he is in Bad Company 2 thought. There was a "Stab DICE Employees" contest one week right after they deleted his stats for "possible padding". While he came in second overall as the contest was about unique tags, Tim stabbed far more DICE people and did it in fewer rounds than the guy who "won." I swear he had a machete and not a knife.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That would be TimSad and I know him from BF2142. He was the best in that game, I don't think he is in Bad Company 2 thought. There was a "Stab DICE Employees" contest one week right after they deleted his stats for "possible padding". While he came in second overall as the contest was about unique tags, Tim stabbed far more DICE people and did it in fewer rounds than the guy who "won." I swear he had a machete and not a knife.



no, I remember you guys playing him in BC2.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Source
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Interesting to see Team Deathmatch back, I'm assuming thats to steal COD players away.



Hurray for deathmatch! There has been countless times where I just wanted to login for a bit to pop some heads without the disadvantage of being base camped and such.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys I pondered a quick question in my mind as I was fantasising about Battlefield 3.

If the new Frostbite 2 engine doesn't support DX9, how is it on consoles?

And if they made a consoles variant, couldn't they use that for xp, or I guess that would require a whole other development team? 

Not that I care, just curious.


----------



## Chewers (Sep 16, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys I pondered a quick question in my mind as I was fantasising about Battlefield 3.
> 
> If the new Frostbite 2 engine doesn't support DX9, how is it on consoles?
> 
> ...



eEmm, maybe coz consoles uses different APIs such as xinput for XBox and libgcm and psgl for PS3


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That would be TimSad and I know him from BF2142. He was the best in that game, I don't think he is in Bad Company 2 thought. There was a "Stab DICE Employees" contest one week right after they deleted his stats for "possible padding". While he came in second overall as the contest was about unique tags, Tim stabbed far more DICE people and did it in fewer rounds than the guy who "won." I swear he had a machete and not a knife.



he has been around along time ,I have him in my Steam friends list plus he was one of the founders here http://www.a2gaming.com/ 

Funny you say he got caught stat padding in BC2 I know he did that in TF2 but That explains why he never played BC2 after that Stab Dice contest.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Here's some stuff I gathered today, that hasn't been reported by Kurgan already...







TheLaughingMan said:


> That would be TimSad and I know him from BF2142. He was the best in that game, I don't think he is in Bad Company 2 thought. There was a "Stab DICE Employees" contest one week right after they deleted his stats for "possible padding". While he came in second overall as the contest was about unique tags, Tim stabbed far more DICE people and did it in fewer rounds than the guy who "won." I swear he had a machete and not a knife.



Depends how you qualify best. Tims a great player, but his kdr will not reflect that since he has 67k kills and 42k dogtags, meaning only 25k gun kills. There plenty of times he has the shot, but goes for the knife. I respect that, but I've been there too many times where theres a 10% chance I can stab them, I just go with the 90% and take the shot. When the game came out and I was tag crazy, thats when I went for the 10%. But you can tell he is good by looking at his SPM, 253 is up there, though his win loss ratio is horrible for some reason.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 16, 2011)

*What to do !*

So if I can't max this out with a 6870 I'm thinking about a 6970 then I thought I could get another motherboard and 6870 and run Xfire for about the same price, but then of course I would have to reinstall everything. Is there a crossfire board that would have the same drivers and stuff I have on mine that would allow just a swap with out all the driver headaches and reinstalling everything ? It would be my gigabyte board on my specs. That would also allow some better Overclocking ability as opposed to the Micro board.




1Kurgan1 said:


> Depends how you qualify best. Tims a great player, but his kdr will not reflect that since he has 67k kills and 42k dogtags, meaning only 25k gun kills. There plenty of times he has the shot, but goes for the knife. I respect that, but I've been there too many times where theres a 10% chance I can stab them, I just go with the 90% and take the shot. When the game came out and I was tag crazy, thats when I went for the 10%. But you can tell he is good by looking at his SPM, 253 is up there, though his win loss ratio is horrible for some reason.


You know I play engineer mostly and the fact I run around with the RPG instead of my rifle has a lot to do with my K/D in that class. I will run head on into some one and have to try and switch back to a gun and get killed 99% or the time. That and the fact I suck


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

i highly doubt it. crossfire should mean better components, if it works with old drivers it's not a very good board imo.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> So if I can't max this out with a 6870 I'm thinking about a 6970 then I thought I could get another motherboard and 6870 and run Xfire for about the same price, but then of course I would have to reinstall everything. Is there a crossfire board that would have the same drivers and stuff I have on mine that would allow just a swap with out all the driver headaches and reinstalling everything ? It would be my gigabyte board on my specs. That would also allow some better Overclocking ability as opposed to the Micro board.



Technically you can just swap it with any motherboard. The issue in a 32-bit OS was if you had say 4 GB of RAM installed you would have already used all your memory address space. When you swap the board, the OS would try to make the new ports and devices it found, but would not be able to. Solution is an OS reinstall.

If you are running a 64-bit OS, then you still have plenty of room for new address space and the OS will just remap everything. The reason this can be done, but is not recommended is it can create hardware conflicts and will slow your system down a little. When you PC needs to access say the Realtek NIC, it checks the address and sees 2. It tries one, not installed or functioning, so it tries the second, success. Constantly doing this for practically everything will just slow every task down slightly.

And when I said best in BF2142, I just meant with the knife weapon. Not the best player period.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just get a 6970 or 6950 2gb dual bios and be done with it. I still believe my 5850 will do OK in the long run


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The reason this can be done, but is not recommended is it can create hardware conflicts and will slow your system down a little. When you PC needs to access say the Realtek NIC, it checks the address and sees 2. It tries one, not installed or functioning, so it tries the second, success. Constantly doing this for practically everything will just slow every task down slightly.



yeah, it's technically possible to do a lot of things that you simply shouldn't do.  some have little to no reasoning behind them - swapping motherboards however is not one of those.

i have done it, and the amount of time you might save is simply not worth the hassle of running a swapped motherboard.  imo it's only a matter of time before it causes problems.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> And when I said best in BF2142, I just meant with the knife weapon. Not the best player period.



Hard to say if he is the best, he is really good, one thing is most likely for certain, he most likely possesses the most tags.



brandonwh64 said:


> Just get a 6970 or 6950 2gb dual bios and be done with it. I still believe my 5850 will do OK in the long run



I agree, I enjoy my 6950 2gb, seems to have higher min fps than my 2x 5850's did.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree, I enjoy my 6950 2gb, seems to have higher min fps than my 2x 5850's did.



I have looked into trying to sell my 5850 on ebay due to the bitcoin mining thing and buy a ref 6950 2gb dual bios. but I will wait until BF3 and see how it will run it cause if I dont need it then there is no sense in spending more money for it.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree, I enjoy my 6950 2gb, seems to have higher min fps than my 2x 5850's did.



was wondering.  i'm only using 1x 5850 for everything atm, and not having any issues.  i planned on pulling my second out of the htpc when bf3 comes around.

looks like an upgrade will be necessary to max it? i was not planning n that...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2011)

did anyone play the alpha with a 5850? and if so, did it do well?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> You know I play engineer mostly and the fact I run around with the RPG instead of my rifle has a lot to do with my K/D in that class. I will run head on into some one and have to try and switch back to a gun and get killed 99% or the time. That and the fact I suck



Yeah I just kill them with the rocket then, which is usually the Gustav (plus explosive upgrade making them more effective against vehicles) making it easier. I don't give a shit if they bitch and call me a noob.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I just kill them with the rocket then, which is usually the Gustav (plus explosive upgrade making them more effective against vehicles) making it easier. I don't give a shit if they bitch and call me a noob.



lol I am not sure why people cry about the gustav in the first place, it is meant for urban warfare.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

i only get mouses with extra side buttons.  in bc2 they were set each to main/alternate weapon (1/2).

so in most firefight i would start and soften with the ak and then quickly switch to gustav and fire a rocket. no one expected it.

i think that it was a well balanced mechanic.  as often as not it would miss or they'd run as it takes a second.  i'd read people called it a noob weapon but i don't recall anyone saying it to me.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 16, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'd read people called it a noob weapon but i don't recall anyone saying it to me.



I bet that'd change once you get a nemesis pin from unintentionally blowing up the same person over and over again


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 16, 2011)

Ewwwwwwwww.......Gustav noobs.......

Personally I get a much much higher score, k/d when I use the Assault kit (w/o GL), so yeah, you suck


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> did anyone play the alpha with a 5850? and if so, did it do well?



I did. It worked quite well on stock. I'm just worried about Final Release performance but I'm sure EA will optimize it too. Just do not expect to full Tessellation-ize it ^_^. 
I had it at Max Settings I could find at the time. I don't run in 16x anything except when running something like HL/HL2 or CS:Source.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I did. It worked quite well on stock. I'm just worried about Final Release performance but I'm sure EA will optimize it too. Just do not expect to full Tessellation-ize it ^_^.
> I had it at Max Settings I could find at the time. I don't run in 16x anything except when running something like HL/HL2 or CS:Source.



so then with 2x in crossfire i _might_ be able to  max it entirely?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Ewwwwwwwww.......Gustav noobs.......
> 
> Personally I get a much much higher score, k/d when I use the Assault kit (w/o GL), so yeah, you suck



My highest K/D kit is tied with MEDIC or RECON. I'm usually using the LMG with the built in scope as MEDIC or the M95 with 12x as RECON. MP443 all the way....It does not pack a big punch but I have 17 rounds to burn through before I have to stop firing. Chances are that I will drop you first unless you are a dead aim with the 1911 or revolver while moving around.


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My highest K/D kit is tied with MEDIC or RECON. I'm usually using the LMG with the built in scope as MEDIC or the M95 with 12x as RECON. MP443 all the way....It does not pack a big punch but I have 17 rounds to burn through before I have to stop firing. Chances are that I will drop you first unless you are a dead aim with the 1911 or revolver while moving around.



Boooo.....sadly my ping is like 400ms in American servers, no point in further trash-talking


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 16, 2011)

digibucc said:


> so then with 2x in crossfire i _might_ be able to  max it entirely?



Yeah. You should not have any problem setting 16x across the board. I might crossfire my 5850 just to tide me over till 7xxx series becomes affordable for me. I have a 750w Earthwatts Antec PSU and 2 HDD/1 SSD so I'm fairly sure I should be fine. The only other thing when Bulldozer comes out to ballbust Intel is to get a better CPU fan besides the N520 I'm using now.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Ewwwwwwwww.......Gustav noobs.......
> 
> Personally I get a much much higher score, k/d when I use the Assault kit (w/o GL), so yeah, you suck



Haha, I personally use all weapons and I find GL to be very useful for blowing up cover, I can't imagine playing assault without it but yeah its next to useless on big open maps so I usually use smoke instead.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 16, 2011)

random said:


> Haha, I personally use all weapons and I find GL to be very useful for blowing up cover, I can't imagine playing assault without it but yeah its next to useless on big open maps so I usually use smoke instead.



When i use GL, I love smoking the area continuously until people get pissed off.


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, am gonna be honest, these days I don't care about being an elitist or anything like that, I started using the Assault kit + explosive perk + extra grenades. I use the GL to kill crowded enemies camping inside buildings, of course they are usually too dumb to leave after being hit by the first grenades.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> When i use GL, I love smoking the area continuously until people get pissed off.



the correct term for that is 'Griefing'

the urban term for that is 'Being a c*nt'


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 16, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i only get mouses with extra side buttons.  in bc2 they were set each to main/alternate weapon (1/2).
> 
> so in most firefight i would start and soften with the ak and then quickly switch to gustav and fire a rocket. no one expected it.
> 
> i think that it was a well balanced mechanic.  as often as not it would miss or they'd run as it takes a second.  i'd read people called it a noob weapon but i don't recall anyone saying it to me.



Mouses


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2011)

digibucc said:


> was wondering.  i'm only using 1x 5850 for everything atm, and not having any issues.  i planned on pulling my second out of the htpc when bf3 comes around.
> 
> looks like an upgrade will be necessary to max it? i was not planning n that...



I didn't get a chance to play in the BF3 Alpha, but in BC2 what I noticed is my min frames seemed higher. With 2x 5850's my max and average was probably a bit higher, but minimum is where it counts seeing as my average on the 6950 isn't low.



brandonwh64 said:


> did anyone play the alpha with a 5850? and if so, did it do well?



It will be hard to judge that, all based on settings and the fact that the Alpha didn't have tesselization.



random said:


> lol I am not sure why people cry about the gustav in the first place, it is meant for urban warfare.



Because GL, M2CG, Mortar Strike, those are your alternate weapon. They had to balance GL's and M2CG's because people didn't seem to grasp that. Since this isn't real warfare the concept is broken, real warfare you have a set amount of ammo, when its out it's out, when you die you die. But if you can get 7 kills with M2CG ammo then die and get 7 new rockets, people just abuse it, and 7.0KDR is pretty damn high.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Mouses



lol i re read that a few times, knew it was wrong but just didn't get it.

i only buy mice....



1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't get a chance to play in the BF3 Alpha, but in BC2 what I noticed is my min frames seemed higher. With 2x 5850's my max and average was probably a bit higher, but minimum is where it counts seeing as my average on the 6950 isn't low.



agreed on min


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Ewwwwwwwww.......Gustav noobs.......
> 
> Personally I get a much much higher score, k/d when I use the Assault kit (w/o GL), so yeah, you suck



What the fuck ever, dude. The 4 next to my name in BC2 proves I'm no noob and who the hell are you or anyone else to proclaim one method of killing is somehow superior to another? They are all part of the game and the point of the game is to win. 

Again-as if I have to explain myself to anyone especially the likes of you-I don't *seek* launcher infantry kills but if it's out and I see an enemy I'm not going to fuck around and try to switch to my rifle as I'll just end up dead. Same as I'd rather blast off a rocket in close quarters killing myself too rather than let the other dude get the kill alone. Or worse yet have my tags taken.



The Witcher said:


> Boooo.....sadly my ping is like 400ms in American servers, no point in further trash-talking



How convenient for you. Sorry I'll never get to Gustav you in the face (and like it).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol, calm down Wrigley. I'm pretty sure he'stalking about the guys that constantly run around with the M2CG out. Anyone here has killed someone with a CG removing a wall or something, or just happen to have it out and come across someone. Thats fine, but whats lame is when you see the same guy never ever having his gun out, using the CG as his main weapon, thats a Gustav noob, what you describe isn't


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

I have no patience for this anymore. Some guy in-game kept calling me a fag last week for killing him twice with the Carl in as many minutes as he rushed me twice trying to get my tags. What is this? COD?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lol, calm down Wrigley. I'm pretty sure he'stalking about the guys that constantly run around with the M2CG out. Anyone here has killed someone with a CG removing a wall or something, or just happen to have it out and come across someone. Thats fine, but whats lame is when you see the same guy never ever having his gun out, using the CG as his main weapon, thats a Gustav noob, what you describe isn't



I do that all the time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I do that all the time.



I know, your a noob 

I enjoy landmines much more than any of the rocket launchers (I have more kills with landmines vs every single rocket launch combined). Only time I switch is if I got to start tracing choppers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 16, 2011)

I like back stabbing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm now they are offering Dead Space 2 download free with BF3 preorder on Origin...


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What the fuck ever, dude. The 4 next to my name in BC2 proves I'm no noob and who the hell are you or anyone else to proclaim one method of killing is somehow superior to another? They are all part of the game and the point of the game is to win.
> 
> Again-as if I have to explain myself to anyone especially the likes of you-I don't *seek* launcher infantry kills but if it's out and I see an enemy I'm not going to fuck around and try to switch to my rifle as I'll just end up dead. Same as I'd rather blast off a rocket in close quarters killing myself too rather than let the other dude get the kill alone. Or worse yet have my tags taken.
> 
> ...



You see, for me and for some people "just killing" isn't fun, I feel pleasure when I kill lots of enemies without dying very often using the hardest way possible. To put it simply, easy kills or using very powerful weapons is not that fun. Beside camping in one place while using the Gustav as a main weapon is quite lame and counter-productive, try playing using assault rifles for a while, then you will see how it's much better and faster to get kills that way, plus it's more fun.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 16, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Xbox 360 Operation Guillotine Gameplay Trailer

Download 720P version from File Planet


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope that means we will get some night maps for multiplayer. I mean the game has flashlights, why not night-vision goggles and some maps set at 2am.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I hope that means we will get some night maps for multiplayer. I mean the game has flashlights, why not night-vision goggles and some maps set at 2am.



yea that would be bad ass, imagine if they had a map real late at night and then it turns into  dusk , while everybody is playing.. that'd be cool


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have looked into trying to sell my 5850 on ebay due to the bitcoin mining thing and buy a ref 6950 2gb dual bios. but I will wait until BF3 and see how it will run it cause if I dont need it then there is no sense in spending more money for it.



same here, i have 5850 crossfire and it pretty much plays any games at max settings till this day


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 17, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> You see, for me and for some people "just killing" isn't fun, I feel pleasure when I kill lots of enemies without dying very often using the hardest way possible. To put it simply, easy kills or using very powerful weapons is not that fun. Beside camping in one place while using the Gustav as a main weapon is quite lame and counter-productive, try playing using assault rifles for a while, then you will see how it's much better and faster to get kills that way, plus it's more fun.



camping is for boyscouts. real whores run around and CG your whole squad from behind! 

I always tried to maximize efficiency by getting multikills. considering I have 117% accuracy over 1100 kills I think I did well.

(btw my most played class is Assault)


----------



## Recus (Sep 17, 2011)

PC






Xbox 360


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 17, 2011)

Recus said:


> PC
> http://i54.tinypic.com/xmjr10.gif
> 
> Xbox 360
> http://velazquezasistant.wikispaces.com/file/view/Animation1.gif/254921992/Animation1.gif



just this gif makes me realize that building this pc was so worth this game


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2011)

*Smug grin*


----------



## raptori (Sep 17, 2011)

did anyone really got Dead space 2 in Origin cause its not in my Origin .... I did pre-order BF3

EDIT: is it a recent offer cause I ordered BF3 week ago ?


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 17, 2011)

raptori said:


> did anyone really got Dead space 2 in Origin cause its not in my Origin .... I did pre-order BF3
> 
> EDIT: is it a recent offer cause I ordered BF3 week ago ?


I think that offer is limited to North America only.
As, I don't see any offers and/or deals in Origin (Europe).

I do hope I am wrong.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 17, 2011)

raptori said:


> did anyone really got Dead space 2 in Origin cause its not in my Origin .... I did pre-order BF3
> 
> EDIT: is it a recent offer cause I ordered BF3 week ago ?



it is a recent offer. contact tech support and they might cut you in, or just re-pre-order.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 17, 2011)

raptori said:


> did anyone really got Dead space 2 in Origin cause its not in my Origin .... I did pre-order BF3
> 
> EDIT: is it a recent offer cause I ordered BF3 week ago ?



I believe it started on the 16th, and is US only.  Link

Lots of people having luck with Origin Chat adding it to their order (some times try a few different times), or just cancelling and re-ordering.

Edit:  noticed this prominent link on their help page, for the Origin fear mongers:



> NO EXPIRATION FOR ORIGIN DOWNLOADS
> 
> The Origin terms of service are designed to protect against misuse of the Origin system. No Origin user who has paid entitlements and/or downloaded games will have their account cancelled or games expired due to extended non-use. The term regarding account cancellation for non-use is designed to guard against creation of non-active accounts for inappropriate reasons.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 17, 2011)

Kotaktu - The PC and Xbox 360 Battlefield 3 Trailers, Head-to-Head



Spoiler



BY KIRK HAMILTON SEP 16, 2011 9:00 PM

<See video on their site>

We've recently seen two trailers for Battlefield 3, one with footage from the Xbox 360 version, one from the PC version, both showing gameplay from "Operation Guillotine."

While watching the recently released 360 trailer, I was struck by how much better the PC version looked, despite the fact that the clips in the 360 version are a bit different. I cobbled together the video above to let y'all take a look too. (Neither clip was incredibly high-res to begin with, and the mortar clip is pretty short for the PC—sorry, you work with what ya got!)
So, it's hard to tell too much, but considering how incredible the PC version of the game has been looking, the 360 version actually isn't looking too shabby. Though of course, we'll have to wait to see a good deal more of the 360 version (and to see a daytime mission) to tell more.

I'm mostly curious as to why no one gets stabbed in the 360 trailer. Maybe stabbing is PC-exclusive.



Planet Battlefield - EA Battlefield 3 Operations Outpost Tour in the UK



Spoiler



Friday, 16 September, 2011 at 21:06 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
The EA UK team organized a traveling tour called The EA Battlefield 3 Operations Outpost tour, which has been making stops around the UK giving people hands-on time with Battlefield 3. We aren't sure why this hasn't been more publicized, but it is actually a pretty cool idea. So far the tour has had 3 other stops with 1 more stop to go.

Currently they are in Cardiff till September 18th then head to Silverstone. 

EA Battlefield 3 Operations Outpost Tour

Leeds Festival - August 25th - 28th
Santa Pod Raceway - Sept. 8th - 11th
Banks Stadium - Sept. 13th
Cardiff - Sept. 15th - 18th
Silverstone - Sept. 23rd - 25th


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 17, 2011)

Beta next week, probably


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a question that has probably been asked a bunch:

If I order from Origin, is it possible to get both a downloaded and physical copy with my purchase?  For the same price, of course.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 17, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Here is a question that has probably been asked a bunch:
> 
> If I order from Origin, is it possible to get both a downloaded and physical copy with my purchase?  For the same price, of course.



Probably not. I had ordered my copy from the EA store way back in January and when Origin fired up I received the email about my "Digital Preorder" and would get Dead Space 2 or Mass Effect 2 for free. I thought this was strange since I did the exact same thing for BC2 preorder and they shipped me a hard copy. So I got on live chat on Origin and asked if my Preorder was a Digital or Hardcopy and she told me Digital. I cancelled my Preorder and repreordered a Hard copy through Origin (which was not an option when I did it the first time) and they decided to charge me tax this time. 

Newegg has/had a deal on BF3 preorder for 47.99 which I took advantage of and cancelled my order through Origin again. You still get the Back to Karkand pack and as far as the weapon pack (that flechette ammo and flash hider)well you still get it, you just have to unlock it through ranks as opposed to having it on Day 1. Not worth the extra 12 bucks IMO.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 17, 2011)

The sound and fury of BF3's Operation Guillotine (with first 360 footage)



Spoiler



The thing that never quite comes across in all of the footage EA and DICE have released is how likely Battlefield 3 is to get you kicked out of your apartment. Take this video, for example. It looks great. We're seeing the Frostbite 2 engine at night, for a change, and that light mortar? Awesome. And there are plenty of explosions in there, and gunshots, and yeah, they seem loud. But the videos just don't cover it.

How do I know? Because I just sat at Dolby Labs in San Francisco and played it. And let me tell you. You have no idea.

Most games' gunfire pops – Battlefield 3's roars. It features some of the most aggressive use of positional audio I've heard, and it really works to establish the feel of the campaign. While Operation Guillotine starts off slowly, with a quick sitrep courtesy of your commanding officer's discussion with Haymaker squad, you're in the, er, poop, soon enough.

Explosions rocked me as I raced down a hill with the rest of the fireteams involved in Guillotine's assault. As rockets exploded in the distance, there was a distinct difference in tonal quality to the whumps and booms. NPCs don't raise their voices, they shout like their lives depend on you hearing what they have to say.

Having seen Modern Warfare 3 in a similar capacity, it's sound, not visuals, that sets Battlefield 3 apart so much. It isn't that Modern Warfare 3 sounds bad, exactly. It's just not Battlefield. And it's good that there's that distinction, because spending an admittedly limited 15 minutes with Operation Guillotine, Battlefield 3 doesn't play much differently – at least on this level.

The guns have multiple fire modes, and I appreciated being able to set my G3 to semi-automatic fire, but my play style fell directly into the Call of Duty habits I've developed over the years, right down to using the aim-down-sights zoom to do most of my aiming for me. Operation Guillotine is pretty funneled, and as great as it looks, and as great as it sounds, when I went to the door of a building full of insurgents and couldn't blast it off its hinges with a shotgun... well, I was disappointed.

It doesn't play badly. I still had fun. But my brief time with Battlefield 3's campaign didn't feel as Battlefield-ish as I'd like. Still, we'll have to see how the full campaign turns out when it releases next month. And please, warn your neighbors.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 17, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Beta next week, probably



Hope so.

We Origin people should start adding people from TPU no? 

My name on Origin is Nonlin 

Please add me  I want to play with decent people


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 17, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hope so.
> 
> We Origin people should start adding people from TPU no?
> 
> ...



Mine is iancomings1...........why can I not change it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 17, 2011)

My Origin name is Mysteic


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 17, 2011)

add me, origin name is Abe504; im down to play with some good players


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mine is NuclearFallOut


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 18, 2011)

bah, all friends list will be done through battlelog anyway. I would wait and get your soldier name from the beta (will likely be a persistent name and dog tags for final release)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> bah, all friends list will be done through battlelog anyway. I would wait and get your soldier name from the beta (will likely be a persistent name and dog tags for final release)


 Nope it never worked in Alpha ,And you have to use your EA/Origin account for it.As for beta they will probably let us keep the level ups and names like they did in BF4Play,Remember it is not just a beta we get we also have Vet status for it too.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Here is a question that has probably been asked a bunch:
> 
> If I order from Origin, is it possible to get both a downloaded and physical copy with my purchase?  For the same price, of course.



go into your Origin settings and select Keep game file installers ,This will let you copy it to DVD for hard copy.And they will be in your C:\ProgramData\Origin\DownloadCache\ folders ,Just don`t hit the delete all game installers button.....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

Since we don't have a clan, what are some good tactical clans? I'm technically part of MIA clan but havent talked to them in almost a year. I'm looking for a clan where we would operate like a real military force with tactics etc.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Since we don't have a clan, what are some good tactical clans? I'm technically part of MIA clan but havent talked to them in almost a year. I'm looking for a clan where we would operate like a real military force with tactics etc.



We should make a clan called "The Postmen", run by the one and only Mailman.  Many lulz would be had, I'm sure.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We should make a clan called "The Postmen", run by the one and only Mailman.  Many lulz would be had, I'm sure.



Good name. Question though would be: will we be tactical or would we be the chicken running around headless?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Good name. Question though would be: will we be tactical or would we be the chicken running around headless?



Ask Mailman.  I have a feeling one of the things he takes seriously is Battlefield.  

The answer to your question is:

*SPECIAL TACTICS*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ask Mailman.  I have a feeling one of the things he takes seriously is Battlefield.
> 
> The answer to your question is:
> 
> *SPECIAL TACTICS*



Good cause I want to roll with a crew of competent, tactical minded gamers who use strategy to win. I also like a group who take running transport seriously.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

Think I've added everyone who didn't add me.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 18, 2011)

Idaho49ers


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Nope it never worked in Alpha ,And you have to use your EA/Origin account for it.As for beta they will probably let us keep the level ups and names like they did in BF4Play,Remember it is not just a beta we get we also have Vet status for it too.



Well that was an Alpha, and you will have to use your account to login, but I'm pretty sure Battlelog will be running off of your soldier name, not your origin name. As they want you to be able to find games, look up stats, and all that jazz with it. And the friends list will be running through Battlelog, so I would think using that should be fine with soldier names.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to flying transport again. I'm looking for good crew mates.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 18, 2011)

My origin name is MontagesNmore (like my YT channel). 

I hate writing on the EA BF3 PC forums! Literally like 12 year old boys asking the stupidest questions, and even started a forum asking, "Will BF3 poop in your mouth?" 

It's ridiculous!

Anyways , here is better image test PC vs XBOX 360
PC




XBOX360




PS3 

uknown


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well that was an Alpha, and you will have to use your account to login, but I'm pretty sure Battlelog will be running off of your soldier name, not your origin name. As they want you to be able to find games, look up stats, and all that jazz with it. And the friends list will be running through Battlelog, so I would think using that should be fine with soldier names.



nope you need the Origin account as one full account.IE Qrigin=Nuclear Fallout  BF3battlelog=Nuclear Fallout


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 18, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Nope it never worked in Alpha ,And you have to use your EA/Origin account for it.As for beta they will probably let us keep the level ups and names like they did in BF4Play,Remember it is not just a beta we get we also have Vet status for it too.



I can almost grantee that unlocks will not be persistent from beta to final release. 




1Kurgan1 said:


> Well that was an Alpha, and you will have to use your account to login, but I'm pretty sure Battlelog will be running off of your soldier name, not your origin name. As they want you to be able to find games, look up stats, and all that jazz with it. And the friends list will be running through Battlelog, so I would think using that should be fine with soldier names.



agreed.



H82LUZ73 said:


> nope you need the Origin account as one full account.IE Qrigin=Nuclear Fallout  BF3battlelog=Nuclear Fallout


 
I doubt this. you can only have one origin account, you can have multiple soldiers, and they can NOT have the same name, nor the same friends list. therefore, battlelog must have a separate friends list.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

I remember in the Alpha unlocking the MP-7. That weapon was awesome at close to mid and sometimes long if you burst it. I look forward to equipping that when flying choppa. ^_^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> nope you need the Origin account as one full account.IE Qrigin=Nuclear Fallout  BF3battlelog=Nuclear Fallout



That would surprise me if they forced you to use your Origin name as your soldier name.



Black Haru said:


> I doubt this. you can only have one origin account, you can have multiple soldiers, and they can NOT have the same name, nor the same friends list. therefore, battlelog must have a separate friends list.



I agree, but not sure on multiple soldiers. I haven't ever been able to make a second soldier in BC2, always asks me when making a new account to enter serial keys and my ones I already used obviously don't work. Wasn't sure how you had tested making a new soldier, maybe I missed something though.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That would surprise me if they forced you to use your Origin name as your soldier name.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but not sure on multiple soldiers. I haven't ever been able to make a second soldier in BC2, always asks me when making a new account to enter serial keys and my ones I already used obviously don't work. Wasn't sure how you had tested making a new soldier, maybe I missed something though.



I have two soldiers in bc2, never had an issue. I know people (zen I believe) that have 3+ level 50s.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm Mr. Bombastic say me fantastic...........yeah


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I can almost grantee that unlocks will not be persistent from beta to final release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that was the case why does it say you have to have the same login as your Origin account. Also if you have the same solder name for Origin and Battle log right. Also solider names can change but most honest player like to keep their names just change classes. just don`t get caught hacking the game or using cheats.....They will ban you accounts period. They have done this in Battlefield play 4 free, They do it this way to prevent cheater using multi names and getting away with it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I have two soldiers in bc2, never had an issue. I know people (zen I believe) that have 3+ level 50s.



What do you do when it asks for the cd key? Me and 2 other friends have tried and it doesn't work.



H82LUZ73 said:


> If that was the case why does it say you have to have the same login as your Origin account. Also if you have the same solder name for Origin and Battle log right. Also solider names can change but most honest player like to keep their names just change classes. just don`t get caught hacking the game or using cheats.....They will ban you accounts period. They have done this in Battlefield play 4 free, They do it this way to prevent cheater using multi names and getting away with it.



Where does it say you have to have the same login as the Origin account? And I login to BC1 as my email, then select my soldier name, why couldn't you login to BF3 as your origin account then select soldier name?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What do you do when it asks for the cd key? Me and 2 other friends have tried and it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say you have to have the same login as the Origin account? And I login to BC1 as my email, then select my soldier name, why couldn't you login to BF3 as your origin account then select soldier name?



are you on console? Maybe that is why. On Pc no prob


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That would surprise me if they forced you to use your Origin name as your soldier name.
> 
> I agree, but not sure on multiple soldiers. I haven't ever been able to make a second soldier in BC2, always asks me when making a new account to enter serial keys and my ones I already used obviously don't work. Wasn't sure how you had tested making a new soldier, maybe I missed something though.



Not sure if you are hitting the create button on the correct screen.  There is one on the EA login screen to create a new EA Account, then there is one on the next screen, as seen below.  I just went in an created a chicken_little soldier name, and it didn't ask me for any key.

If you have auto-login enabled, you may be skipping past this screen.  Uncheck it on the EA login screen.

Perhaps it is different for the Steam version?  Mine is retail.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I just realized that after I typed what I did about the Origin account, was going to login and see if I could do it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Not sure if you are hitting the create button on the correct screen.  There is one on the EA login screen to create a new EA Account, then there is one on the next screen, as seen below.  I just went in an created a chicken_little soldier name, and it didn't ask me for any key.
> 
> If you have auto-login enabled, you may be skipping past this screen.  Uncheck it on the EA login screen.
> 
> ...



nope it is the same with Steam.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2011)

They'll give you Dead Space 2 no matter when you pre-ordered on Origin it would seem. Worked for me too (preordered a few weeks ago). They'll want the credit card last 4 and the order number. Was only a minute wait too...

http://support.ea.com/app/ask

Hey where the hell does it put these games? I installed Origin to my D: drive but I think DS2 is going to C: which is only a 60GB SSD. Anyone?

Edit: Found it in settings.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> They'll give you Dead Space 2 no matter when you pre-ordered on Origin it would seem. Worked for me too (preordered a few weeks ago). They'll want the credit card last 4 and the order number. Was only a minute wait too...
> 
> http://support.ea.com/app/ask
> 
> ...



I want to put BF3 on my SSD (C and the rest on Drives D: or X:.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 19, 2011)

ign.com - Battlefield 3 Developer Talks Mod Tools



Spoiler



DICE says mod tools still an option. Talks Origin, Frostbite 2 and tuning the game for consoles.

Australia, September 18, 2011

by Cam Shea
IGN AU

Battlefield 3 is more than just one of the year's most anticipated games. It's also one of the most contentious, sparking all sorts of debates - some justified, some blown entirely out of proportion. Should the PC version have mod tools? And why isn't it on Steam? Is it a big deal that the game will run at 30 frames per second on console? And why can't PS3 and 360 support 64 players online? These were a few of the topics that have set the Internet alight this year. To get DICE's perspective on a few of these issues – as well as other topics, we caught up with Karl Magnus Troedsson, the studio's General Manager. 

IGN: A core part of Battlefield's heritage is giving gamers tools to mod the game and take it to new places. Why not do that with Battlefield 3? 

Karl Magnus Troedsson: Well, first of all, we have a lot of respect for the modding community. They've done some awesome things, and there's also a bit of a parallel there for a lot of us getting into the games industry; in the early days when we were looking at other games, making our own games, reverse engineering other games to understand what was happening, it's somewhat similar to modding a game - it's getting more and more close to actually making your own game. So we have a lot of respect for the modding community. 

At the same time, we haven't had mod support in our games for a long time, and there's a lot of reasons for that. First of all, DICE is committed to innovation and quality, whenever we do something. If we were to do mod support, it needs to be proper mod support, not some hack that we've thrown out there and then people scratch their heads. If we let it out there, it's going to be a good tool. 

It's a huge investment for us to do something like that, and also a bit complicated, and to some degree there's also [a concern] security-wise. It's a bit scary to take an investment like Battlefield 3 and just let people dig into that engine and do whatever they want. We're dedicated to try and really limit the amount of hacks and exploits that come out there, but as soon as you let something like that out, people have all the tools in the world that they need to sit there and try to create cheats that actually would destroy the experience for a lot of other people. I'm not blaming mod tools for hacks and exploits in any way, but there's a lot of things we need to consider. 

Mod tools won't be in Battlefield 3 when we ship it, but I can say this – we have heard the community loud and clear. We are talking about it in the studio. I'm not promising that we're going to do it in any way, but we have heard it, and we'll see what we do in the future. 

IGN: It must be pretty cool getting Frostbite 2 out there and into the hands of other teams. 

Karl Magnus Troedsson: Naturally, we're very flattered by this, that other teams within EA want to use the engine, but it's also a bit of a challenge. We have a separate team – the Frostbite 2 team – that handles this, so it's quite a big difference from them supporting one game to supporting more games within EA, but it's also very cool for us on the game team for Battlefield 3 because when [multiple] teams are on the same engine they can really share a lot more things, so we're starting to see things coming back into the engine from the various teams that really can help each other out, and that's a really cool experience. 

IGN: Can you give me an example of something that's come back? 

Karl Magnus Troedsson: An example, which isn't a real example, but is what's probably going to happen further down the line – usually these integrations back into the engine will happen more when the games are done I would argue – but for instance, we have a physics system for our vehicles. Maybe the Need for Speed team took that physics engine and then implemented their stuff on top and made it even better, because their physics engine is much more complex than ours probably, when it comes to vehicles. Then maybe at some point we'll integrate that back into the Frostbite 2 engine all the way to the core of it, so other teams can use that as well. 

IGN: How does the difference between 64 players on PC and 32 on console influence map design? 

Karl Magnus Troedsson: We're dedicated to making sure each version of Battlefield 3 makes the most out of the platform it's running on, but there are some changes we need to make, especially with consoles compared to PC, naturally, the PC being more powerful. But we have a good grasp of this. Those who've been following the series for a long time know that in the old Battlefield games you could play it with 64 players, but also a lower amount of players, meaning that we then scaled down the maps and the amount of vehicles, and these kind of things. And it's a natural way of thinking about it when you then play it with less players on console as well. We have a lot of history of knowing how to do this, so it's more of a technical challenge to get the most out of that platform when it comes to visuals, audio, animation etc, and putting each console's technical features to best use. 

IGN: Does the fact that some people will be playing on game pads influence the wider design? Or is it more subtle than that? 

Karl Magnus Troedsson: No, I would say that the different input devices, on console compared to keyboard and mouse on PC, is probably a bigger change for us, where we need to spend a lot of time – not revolutionising it, it's still the same gamepad as [players used] for the last game that we did, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, but you always want to refine it, make sure that it's as fine-tuned as it can be, because – we like to call it the 'second to second' experience - when you run and gun and shoot, it needs to be perfect, because if that doesn't work, then it doesn't matter what you have with the rest of the game. So we're really spending a lot of time making sure that the different gamepads on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 are really fine-tuned, in collaboration with some assists, when it comes to how you aim at enemies and these kinds of things. 

IGN: How do you guys feel about EA's Origin service and Battlefield 3 not appearing on Steam? I would assume that you guys would want your game to be available in as many places as possible. 

Karl Magnus Troedsson: First of all, I like the idea of Origin. I like the idea that EA is dedicated to creating a service that actually latches onto the games, lets us have a direct communication with our players. It makes it easier for us to get updates to them, it adds that social layer of having your friends in one place. There's a lot of cool stuff in there. I can understand that people are a bit reluctant towards this in the beginning, but I would ask people to give it a shot and have a look at it. There's been other services out there that are now very established that have had perhaps a harder time in the beginning as well. 

Our ambition with this game is to make it available in all channels possible, retail as well as e-tail, of course. In some cases, business terms get in the way, and it's sad when this happens and I really hope we can sort this in the future, but right now we're not on Steam.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 19, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I want to put BF3 on my SSD (C and the rest on Drives D: or X:.



Yeah Id like to as well though may not have the room.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I want to put BF3 on my SSD (C and the rest on Drives D: or X:.



I have all my games on an SSD. Its a lil faster but not worth the space waste IMO.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have all my games on an SSD. Its a lil faster but not worth the space waste IMO.


Don't have an SSD I just want to play it


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have all my games on an SSD. Its a lil faster but not worth the space waste IMO.



yeah i keep too many games installed to put them all on an ssd, and as you said - it makes little difference (for most games)

I do keep a few larger games that load alot of models, etc on an old ssd. it's fast but has the jmicron chip that makes it unusable (imo) as an os drive.  i will use it for skyrim before bf3 though, not playing favorites just think it will make a bigger difference.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 19, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm looking forward to flying transport again. I'm looking for good crew mates.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110918/AIR_UH-1Y_Ropedown_lg.jpg



I'm down for fly/driving transport. I did it a little bit on the bigger maps in 2142.

 Origin Name: Gi_Conti


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 19, 2011)

I keep game like BF on my SSd its 120gb so I dont mind one or two games installed there. I have another HDD for all my other games and Steam folder. 

I do like how fast BC2 loads and the BF3 Alpha was equally as fast. I have no issues allocation SSD space for a game I'll play 500+ hours.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Don't have an SSD I just want to play it



Agree.

Besides I've got me a couple 300GB VR for RAID0. Sure it isn't a SSD, but have you seen the price of those things!?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 19, 2011)

TimSad has found me a few times.  He has found gysgt a lot more than me, I read on TimSad's stats.

I have done a mobo swap and not reinstalled the OS and it worked perfectly.  OFC, it was for the same make and model mobo but with an additional graphics card slot.

Spammers of any weapon aren't an issue to me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 19, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Agree.
> 
> Besides I've got me a couple 300GB VR for RAID0. Sure it isn't a SSD, but have you seen the price of those things!?



$161 for Corsair M4 at 128GB.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> $161 for Corsair M4 at 128GB.



I got my WD 750 Black Edition RAID0 setup for $110 about 6 months ago, I wanted some more speed, but didn't want to sacrifice space, I like it.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I have no issues allocation SSD space for a game I'll play 500+ hours.



totally agreed, i just didn't notice a difference when i had bc2 installed on the ssd.  it couldn't have been more than 5% loading time decrease, and imo that's nothing.

i guess i see battlefield as a well optimized franchise and it doesn't get hung up on hdd speeds anyway, so an ssd to decrease what's imo the least demanding part isn't worth it.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> totally agreed, i just didn't notice a difference when i had bc2 installed on the ssd.  it couldn't have been more than 5% loading time decrease, and imo that's nothing.
> 
> i guess i see battlefield as a well optimized franchise and it doesn't get hung up on hdd speeds anyway, so an ssd to decrease what's imo the least demanding part isn't worth it.



imo only MMO's or really big sandbox type games benefit from the speed of SSD drives, I had 2x SSD's to play with and I ended up giving one to my brother because I literally wasn't doing anything with it since I had no need to put games on there but WoW.  There definitely is a difference though in other games but the difference is in mere seconds so its barely noticeable. Although with the big maps of BF3 and all it might be too early to tell whether we'll gain anything by putting it on one of our Super Spectacular Drives  and I do remember BF 1942 taking years to load.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2011)

random said:


> imo only MMO's or really big sandbox type games benefit from the speed of SSD drives, I had 2x SSD's to play with and I ended up giving one to my brother because I literally wasn't doing anything with it since I had no need to put games on there but WoW.  There definitely is a difference though but the difference is in mere seconds so its barely noticeable. Although with the big maps of BF3 and all it might be too early to tell whether we'll gain anything by putting it on one of our Super Spectacular Drives  and I do remember BF 1942 taking years to load.



Thats true. Games like Fallout and such are were SSD shine for gaming.


----------



## caleb (Sep 19, 2011)

BC2 takes ages to load in dx9 and loads blazing fast with dx10 at my old junk.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

caleb said:


> BC2 takes ages to load in dx9 and loads blazing fast with dx10 at my old junk.



ahh, yeah i never used it in dx9 . but that would be shaders or something would it not? not hdd loading...



random said:


> imo only MMO's or really big sandbox type games benefit from the speed of SSD drives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frizz (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i didn't think of that though, the maps are much bigger in bf3 than in bc2 , aren't they?  that surely effects my opinion.



Well it's confirmed apparently to be 3x the size of bfbc2 maps but then again I am not sure if that includes heavy metal and such which imo looks significantly larger than the maps released with bad company 2 on launch.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 19, 2011)

caleb said:


> BC2 takes ages to load in dx9 and loads blazing fast with dx10 at my old junk.


That was by far the worst thing about BF2. Drove me nuts. If you got on a shit map or 2 you spent way to much time waiting for maps to load. If BF3 is even close to that slow for load times I'll lose interest fast.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What do you do when it asks for the cd key? Me and 2 other friends have tried and it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say you have to have the same login as the Origin account? And I login to BC1 as my email, then select my soldier name, why couldn't you login to BF3 as your origin account then select soldier name?



as for old bf2 keys ,It says in the Origin faq for retail keys must be 2009 and newer for them to work.
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/6941361.page


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> as for old bf2 keys ,It says in the Origin faq for retail keys must be 2009 and newer for them to work.
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/6941361.page



What about BF2 keys? I didn't mention that in the thing you quoted.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What about BF2 keys? I didn't mention that in the thing you quoted.



I was saying for the retail keys to work in Origin IE if I buy Bad Company 2 and redeem my code in Origin it will work If I use any thing older then 2009 it will not work, BF2 was out in 05. If your having problems with the key just type without the - or the spaces.

Also you need to read what I also posted It is from EA/ Dice themselves one name for Origin one name for game, Maybe why it is not working for you. As for the other that have multi names they made it before they took it away .

When you first login to Origin, you are asked if you want to change your Avatar, your personal information and your EA Master ID. Once you proceed past this point and save changes, you will not be able to change your Master ID again.




EA_AgentX


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I was saying for the retail keys to work in Origin IE if I buy Bad Company 2 and redeem my code in Origin it will work If I use any thing older then 2009 it will not work, BF2 was out in 05. If your having problems with the key just type without the - or the spaces.



Ah, I was just talking about making a second soldier name in BC2, but I got it figured out. I hadn't really tried much before, but was just curious about it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah, I was just talking about making a second soldier name in BC2, but I got it figured out. I hadn't really tried much before, but was just curious about it.



Yep you were right you can make soldier names in BC2,Maybe you can in BF3 also.I logged into BC2 in Origin and i could make the name.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yep you were right you can make soldier names in BC2,Maybe you can in BF3 also.I logged into BC2 in Origin and i could make the name.



Yeah, my money would be on it being the same login setup as BC2. Except instead of using your email to login, you will just use your Origin account, then you will select your soldier name after that. Though hopefully the use of Origin will make banning hackers easier, like VAC and Steam, I would laugh. Granted people will just make new accounts for their games they want to hack, but oh well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

Guys my friend is wanting to play BF3 on PC but due to the fact he is a broke College student money is tight. He really wants to play BF3 so he was going to just get it on console but I've convinced him to use his spare loan money on a good PC so he can enjoy BF3 in all its might and glory (and so we can MP). His budget for the rig was 500, now I  made him one a bit over that, but I'll convince him its worth it assuming it is a good rig to begin with. 

Just wanting to get some second opinions if someone thinks they can do better for less or if they think this won't be enough to run it and why?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> He really wants to play BF3 so he was going to just get it on console but I've convinced him to use his spare loan money on a good PC so he can enjoy BF3 in all its might and glory (and so we can MP).



Having had to pay back student loans, myself, I can honestly say that is some of the shittiest advice I've heard someone give another in a long time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys my friend is wanting to play BF3 on PC but due to the fact he is a broke College student money is tight. He really wants to play BF3 so he was going to just get it on console but I've convinced him to use his spare loan money on a good PC so he can enjoy BF3 in all its might and glory (and so we can MP). His budget for the rig was 500, now I  made him one a bit over that, but I'll convince him its worth it assuming it is a good rig to begin with.
> 
> Just wanting to get some second opinions if someone thinks they can do better for less or if they think this won't be enough to run it and why?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110919/Tony rig.jpg



Since he is going for a budget, I would look to an Athlon II vs the PII. Since you seem to know your way around OCing, you can help him, the Athlons OC like crazy, will cut some cost and shouldn't lose too much in performance goign with this
AMD Athlon II X4 631 Llano 2.6GHz 4MB L2 Cache Soc...

Also no point in getting an AM3 mobo, might as well get an AM3+ to future proof, and this happens to be the same chipset and cost as the one oyu have listed, but its AM3+
ASRock 880G PRO3 AM3+ AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB...



MT Alex said:


> Having had to pay back student loans, myself, I can honestly say that is some of the shittiest advice I've heard someone give another in a long time.



I would agree, but $500 isn't too bad, especially considering having a computer for college work is pretty handy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Since he is going for a budget, I would look to an Athlon II vs the PII. Since you seem to know your way around OCing, you can help him, the Athlons OC like crazy, will cut some cost and shouldn't lose too much in performance goign with this
> AMD Athlon II X4 631 Llano 2.6GHz 4MB L2 Cache Soc...
> 
> Also no point in getting an AM3 mobo, might as well get an AM3+ to future proof, and this happens to be the same chipset and cost as the one oyu have listed, but its AM3+
> ...



Thanks tons man. Yeah plus his "Good" laptop broke... so he lacks a PC. Since he is on Campus this should do him well for school.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Having had to pay back student loans, myself, I can honestly say that is some of the shittiest advice I've heard someone give another in a long time.



He'll realize he's a dumbass in 4 years dont worry


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would agree, but $500 isn't too bad, especially considering having a computer for college work is pretty handy.





AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks tons man. Yeah plus his "Good" laptop broke... so he lacks a PC. Since he is on Campus this should do him well for school.



I suppose you're both right.  I should temper my words a bit.  Hell, when I went to college most students used the computer room  That, and the fact that the loans they peddle aren't all huggie feeley like they tell you when they get you into the little room where you sign all the papers.  It's hard to fathom the amount of real money you are owning up to when you go from high school and your parent's house to signing papers for umpteen thousands of dollars.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i highly doubt it. crossfire should mean better components, if it works with old drivers it's not a very good board imo.



Its a decent board, it is just a Micro ATX which means it doesn't have the heat sinks and cooling for overclocking. 
I still have mine running at 3.7 with a pretty low core temp and the VRM's aren't real warm. They make a similar 
x fire board with better cooling for around $120. I think I'm just gonna jump up tp a 6900 series if needed. Did 
anyone play the Alpha with a 6870 and if so could you run it at 1080p and fairly high setting ? 
My processor shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I suppose you're both right.  I should temper my words a bit.  Hell, when I went to college most students used the computer room  That, and the fact that the loans they peddle aren't all huggie feeley like they tell you when they get you into the little room where you sign all the papers.  It's hard to fathom the amount of real money you are owning up to when you go from high school and your parent's house to signing papers for umpteen thousands of dollars.



Yeah, I remember signing those papers, I honestly didn't even look at the figures. This month I start my first payments, but working on a portfolio for a job I should be applying for tomorrow, so hopefully it will all pay off.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I suppose you're both right.  I should temper my words a bit.  Hell, when I went to college most students used the computer room  That, and the fact that the loans they peddle aren't all huggie feeley like they tell you when they get you into the little room where you sign all the papers.  It's hard to fathom the amount of real money you are owning up to when you go from high school and your parent's house to signing papers for umpteen thousands of dollars.



I'm glad to say that I haven't had the need to do a loan yet. My bank keeps pushing me for it, they were shocked when they found out I'm not doing loans and didn't want to/need to.

My friend chose to go to A&M (expensive), they were essentially paying him to go to school but I guess they aren't doing that anymore.

I'm here at University of Houston and we just became a tier one College and I don't have to pay with my soul to go there either.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

You people get your free game with your Origin pre-order?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> You people get your free game with your Origin pre-order?



What free game? DLC? The Beta?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> What free game? DLC? The Beta?


I read you get a choice of games


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I read you get a choice of games



Never heard of this.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

It isn't on the store page anywhere


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I suppose you're both right.  I should temper my words a bit.  Hell, when I went to college most students used the computer room  That, and the fact that the loans they peddle aren't all huggie feeley like they tell you when they get you into the little room where you sign all the papers.  It's hard to fathom the amount of real money you are owning up to when you go from high school and your parent's house to signing papers for umpteen thousands of dollars.



Student loans are now run by the government (stafford loans). They work with people better than back when the private sector ran things. Giving a student a loan at 3.8% that doesn't collect interest until you are out isn't that bad considering a lender we all bailed out like Citi would rape a kid at 24.99% no problem. As long as the student goes into a field that pays like engineering, law, and anything niche Medical then the pay will cover it in a few years no problem. As always just aim for 6 figures if you can.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I read you get a choice of games





AphexDreamer said:


> Never heard of this.



I believe this was a special offer going for only alpha users and only for a limited amount of time.. and this was awhile ago


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I believe this was a special offer going for only alpha users and only for a limited amount of time.. and this was awhile ago


Nope, copies are limited however even though it is digital download.

BF3 – Beta Stats & Unlocks Won’t Carry Over + Waiting For The Beta

bummer


----------



## caleb (Sep 20, 2011)

Who cares as in most cases its a 48h play.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

caleb said:


> Who cares as in most cases its a 48h play.


Nope, I have the key and everything.

edit:  You mean the beta.  I will be using it for personal purposes even though stats don't carry over.  I care.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> You people get your free game with your Origin pre-order?


This was given to Alpha testers only for testing the game .


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Rapidfire48 said:


> This was given to Alpha testers only for testing the game .


Nope, the offer is mentioned on the interwebz.  I have given several details about it already in my previous posts.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Rapidfire48 said:


> This was given to Alpha testers only for testing the game .


Nope, the offer is mentioned on the interwebz.  I have given several details about it already in my previous posts.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Nope, the offer is mentioned on the interwebz.  I have given several details about it already in my previous posts.



He is talking about after the Alpha test we got 3 games to choose from for free ,I chose Dead Space 2 the others were Battle Forge and some other was Deus  EX or something like that.The started the Dead Space2 pre beta about a month ago to get more orders in.http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139681&page=92 post 2287 on this page....

Also anyone else just noticed it myself bu my Alpha is installed and i can click the play arrow in Origin ...maybe a sing that beta is near....before it would tell me to install...


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> He is talking about after the Alpha test we got 3 games to choose from for free ,I chose Dead Space 2 the others were Battle Forge and some other was Deus  EX or something like that.The started the Dead Space2 pre beta about a month ago to get more orders in.http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139681&page=92 post 2287 on this page....
> 
> Also anyone else just noticed it myself bu my Alpha is installed and i can click the play arrow in Origin ...maybe a sing that beta is near....before it would tell me to install...


You can't choose anymore actually.  One game only.

Formal BF3 Beta announcement is expected today.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> You can't choose anymore actually.  One game only.
> 
> Formal BF3 Beta announcement is expected today.



I know it is just Dead Space now but only Alpha testers got the 3 of them.

Beta news link please


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Formal BF3 Beta announcement is expected today.



Better start stocking up on energy drinks, cocaine, and booze for the weekend i guess....48hr open beta. better make good use of it.


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Better start stocking up on energy drinks, cocaine, and booze for the weekend i guess....48hr open beta. better make good use of it.



Nooo, I need a graphic card for that and no money.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Frick said:


> Nooo, I need a graphic card for that and no money.



you need an entire new rig by the looks of it....

that 400w wil limit you on what card you get and i dont think you'd be able to get onel that would make a huge difference over your 2400Pro.

BF3 should still look ok at shit low graphics


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> He is talking about after the Alpha test we got 3 games to choose from for free ,I chose Dead Space 2 the others were Battle Forge and some other was Deus  EX or something like that.The started the Dead Space2 pre beta about a month ago to get more orders in.http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139681&page=92 post 2287 on this page....
> 
> Also anyone else just noticed it myself bu my Alpha is installed and i can click the play arrow in Origin ...maybe a sing that beta is near....before it would tell me to install...



This is true and it was for the alpha testers. I chose Dead Space 2 as well once the alpha was over. I think the beta will be around the 9/25 because they are only using the beta for server load test as they have stated and I have been in BF betas before and they normally last a month.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

I wonder if I could download the game early and get it ready for the beta if i sign into origin?


----------



## raptori (Sep 20, 2011)

OK Battlefield 3 Open Beta starts Sep 29th!

Running until October 10th


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I know it is just Dead Space now but only Alpha testers got the 3 of them.
> 
> Beta news link please



Alpha got to choose from 3 games, not received all 3.

Battlefield 3 Beta Announcement Tomorrow? + Beta is Multiplayer Only

The latest as of this posting.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Better start stocking up on energy drinks, cocaine, and booze for the weekend i guess....48hr open beta. better make good use of it.


Hope it goes longer like the others mentioned.  I want to rip some ass when the real thing is up.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

I gotta remember to preorder this tonight when I get home!


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you need an entire new rig by the looks of it....
> 
> that 400w wil limit you on what card you get and i dont think you'd be able to get onel that would make a huge difference over your 2400Pro.
> 
> BF3 should still look ok at shit low graphics



Naah, I play at 1280x1024. 

Also makes no sense. I could easlily use a HD6850 if I wanted to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok....

few things i dont really get here, Open beta has been left to the end of the month and on until the 10th of october??? but isnt the game officially released on the 10th october?


----------



## raptori (Sep 20, 2011)

game officially release on 25th october USA and 28th for Europe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ok....
> 
> few things i dont really get here, Open beta has been left to the end of the month and on until the 10th of october??? but isnt the game officially released on the 10th october?



Game comes out on October 25th.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Frick said:


> Naah, I play at 1280x1024.
> 
> Also makes no sense. I could easlily use a HD6850 if I wanted to.



AMD recommends a 500w or higher PSU for a 6850.

Sure you could 'easily' use a HD6850, but that 6850 could also 'easily' blowout your PSU too and fry whatever else you got hooked up


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wonder if I could download the game early and get it ready for the beta if i sign into origin?


Can't start dl'ing the game until it is released to the public.  You can give them your money, that's it.  I don't see any option to dl the beta to have it ready by the 25th in my Origin.



raptori said:


> OK Battlefield 3 Open Beta starts Sep 29th!
> 
> Running until October 10th


So the date has been released.  Almost two weeks worth for Origin preorders.



Frick said:


> Naah, I play at 1280x1024.
> 
> Also makes no sense. I could easlily use a HD6850 if I wanted to.


I would get that.  You can't run BF3 with what is in your system specs.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Ok....
> 
> few things i dont really get here, Open beta has been left to the end of the month and on until the 10th of october??? but isnt the game officially released on the 10th october?


October 25th


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> AMD recommends a 500w or highwe PSU for a 6850.
> 
> Sure you could 'easily' use a HD6850, but that 6850 could also 'easily' blowout your PSU too and fry whatever else you got hooked up



Recommandations have always been weird.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm trying to help a friend find a video card for BF3 too, and he only has a 450w power supply, which only has one 6pin connector.  Think I'm going to have to find him both a power supply and card.

Hey AphexDreamer, I graduated from UH before it turned into a Tier 1 school.  I know the tuition keep going up and up each semester in prep for transitioning to Tier 1, has it jumped up a lot since then?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

if its the 25th or 28th. then the place i pre-ordered from must be lying to me. Im looking at it and it says 10th of october.


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> I'm trying to help a friend find a video card for BF3 too, and he only has a 450w power supply, which only has one 6pin connector.  Think I'm going to have to find him both a power supply and card.



What resolution does he game at?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Frick said:


> Recommandations have always been weird.
> 
> http://static.techspot.com/articles-info/325/bench/Power.png



thats a 6870, but dont forget you got other things hooked up to your rig that need power too. I wouldnt like to cut corners on a PSU so much till im pushing it above 80% everytime i decide to load up an intense game.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Frick said:


> Recommandations have always been weird.


Rest of your system has about 83 watts of power to use when gaming.  You CPU will use all of that and more alone easily.  You will blow out your PSU with a 6850.

Actually, I have used an inadequate PSU with my GPU and the GPU was blown out, not the PSU.  Money will be wasted somewhere.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 20, 2011)

He usually plays at 1080, or at least thats what his monitor can do.  I know he has to run BC2 in DX9 to get good frame rates, i'm not sure if he lowers his rez too.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 20, 2011)

I was not part of the alpha but I received a choice of 3 games for preordering early. I received the email on august 12 and my choices are dead space 2, medal of honor, and mass effect 2. I have not used my code yet and don't know if it will work since I cancelled my pre order from origin.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Grab a PSU upgrade. any decent 550-650w and a GTX470 or 570. i think those cards should perform fairly well so long as hes got a decent CPU


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Grab a PSU upgrade. any decent 550-650w and a GTX470 or 570. i think theose cards should perform faily well so long as hes got a decent CPU


A 6850 with a better psu you do just fine. A 470 or 570 would be great but you do not need to go that high. You can pick up a GTX 460 at newegg recertified for $110-$100.00. I have friends that did the alpha with me and they ran a 5770 at the basic settings and the alpha looked great.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Grab a PSU upgrade. any decent 550-650w and a GTX470 or 570. i think theose cards should perform faily well so long as hes got a decent CPU


Hard to find 470s now.  Definitely need a GTX 570 class card to run BF3 acceptably.  PSU upgrade goes without saying.  This game will only look good on a beast rig like mine.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Hard to find 470s now.  Definitely need a GTX 570 class card to run BF3 acceptably.  PSU upgrade goes without saying.  This game will only look good on a beast rig like mine.



your out of your mind saying he needs a 570.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Rapidfire48 said:


> A 6850 with a better psu you do just fine. A 470 or 570 would be great but you do not need to go that high. You can pick up a GTX 460 at newegg recertified for $110-$100.00. I have friends that did the alpha with me and they ran a 5770 at the basic settings and the alpha looked great.


Great meaning 30 FPS on basic settings?  Different strokes for different folks.  Also, the alpha had environment destruction off and was DX9.  The real game will be far more system resource demanding than the alpha was.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

Got me Dead Space 2 for free. Just contacted support and told them I got the game before the 19th but never got my Free Dead Space 2  

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.bf3promo/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Hard to find 470s now.



depends where you are from. Here in the UK theres still quite a few shops that sell 470's, every brand from Asus, Gigbyte, Palit and PNY etc etc


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Great meaning 30 FPS on basic settings?  Different strokes for different folks.  Also, the alpha had environment destruction off and was DX9.  The real game will be far more system resource demanding than the alpha was.



I don't know about the environment destruction part.... I destroyed a few trees and made holes in the ground. I was also in a building that had it's walls blown out by an RPG. I am also fairly certain it was not in DX9 as the GAME DOES NOT SUPPORT DX9. If it did, people running Windows XP could play the game.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Great meaning 30 FPS on basic settings?  Different strokes for different folks.  Also, the alpha had environment destruction off and was DX9.  The real game will be far more system resource demanding than the alpha was.



Listen the guy stated he plays @1280x1024 and your saying he needs a 570. Also environment destruction was not off when I was playing it in the alpha. I had no trouble dropping trees fences and what not. I believe is was in DX10 only.

Here are the mins and max's for the game.Don't let him blow smoke up your ass .

MINIMUM

Hard Drive Space: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHzRAM2GB
Video Card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card

RECOMMENDED

Hard Drive Space: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPURAM 4GB
Video Card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Rapidfire48 said:


> your out of your mind saying he needs a 570.



I dont see how we are out of our mind for making this suggestion. 

Everyone knows the game is going to be a beast to run. 

I think i read somewhere that a guy ran the beta on a 6570 (or lower)

you asked for recommendations. and its what we are giving. the 6570 should give you some good frames with all the eye candy turned off and resolution turned right down. maybe it would be better we recommend that instead???


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Rapidfire48 said:


> your out of your mind saying he needs a 570.


ROFL, I just answered this in my previous post.  You should meet U2K, you want to game just like him.  The PC demo of BF3 ran on a single 580.  BFBC2 is no slouch and this will be much more demanding.  I wonder how this will run on my Commodore 64?  It can't be that tough, can it?  I'm out of my mind LOLOLOLOLOLOL.



AphexDreamer said:


> Got me Dead Space 2 for free. Just contacted support and told them I got the game before the 19th but never got my Free Dead Space 2
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.bf3promo/


What I did.



FreedomEclipse said:


> depends where you are from. Here in the UK theres still quite a few shops that sell 470's, every brand from Asus, Gigbyte, Palit and PNY etc etc


In America, all the e-tail stores are drying up of 470s.  Can't say for brick and mortar.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Better start stocking up on energy drinks, cocaine, and booze for the weekend i guess....48hr open beta. better make good use of it.



I thought the 48 hour window was the preorder "closed" open beta access prior to the official 
"open" beta. I will be stocking up on Bawls !!!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> BFBC2 is no slouch and this will be much more demanding.



bfbc2 ran great on a single 5850. i stopped using crossfire as it was unnecessary.  

again , recommended specs:   GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850 

recommended means it should max it.  if not, very close.  telling someone they need to spend an extra $160 to match a "beast" like yours in order to play at high in bf3 is likely untrue,  either way - we are both GUESSING.  stop pushing your stance like it's fact, you know no more than the rest of us.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> ROFL, I just answered this in my previous post.  You should meet U2K, you want to game just like him.  The PC demo of BF3 ran on a single 580.  BFBC2 is no slouch and this will be much more demanding.  I wonder how this will run on my Commodore 64?  It can't be that tough, can it?  I'm out of my mind LOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> What I did.
> 
> In America, all the e-tail stores are drying up of 470s.  Can't say for brick and mortar.



Yup, and you also said the environment destruction was off which was wrong. I have no troubles running it and I did not ask for suggestions but your telling this guy he needs a 570 to play when he really doesn't. I am saying a 460 or 6850 will run it just fine for him and not cost him a ton of cash. 

Maybe you did not notice the destruction environment being on because your beast of a machine could not handle it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I thought the 48 hour window was the preorder "closed" open beta access prior to the official
> "open" beta. I will be stocking up on Bawls !!!



I thought it was a 48hr beta at first. but it seems like its gonna be a week (people with pre-orders get to access the beta 48hrs early)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

We've already heard about how lengthy the unlock system is, but here's the official word from DICE on expected length to unlock everything (not 90% of things, but 100%)



> we're aiming for a full year of play for those who really want to unlock everything. - Patrick Bach



Source



FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought it was a 48hr beta at first. but it seems like its gonna be a week (people with pre-orders get to access the beta 48hrs early)



The 48 hours you are thinking of is the length of the closed beta. For those that got Medal of Honor beta access and such. After that it goes open beta.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

Rapidfire48 said:


> I did not ask for suggestions but your telling this guy he needs a 570 to play when he really doesn't.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/9/97509/1733676-u_mad_bro_super.jpg



Hell No Man!!!


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I don't know about the environment destruction part.... I destroyed a few trees and made holes in the ground. I was also in a building that had it's walls blown out by an RPG. I am also fairly certain it was not in DX9 as the GAME DOES NOT SUPPORT DX9. If it did, people running Windows XP could play the game.


I am going by what I read of others that played alpha.  They were shooting the buildings with RPGs in the YouTube videos and nothing destructed.  This isn't the final build and alpha didn't have all the features implemented giving credence to the report of it being DX9 only.



Rapidfire48 said:


> Listen the guy stated he plays @1280x1024 and your saying he needs a 570. Also environment destruction was not off when I was playing it in the alpha. I had no trouble dropping trees fences and what not. I believe is was in DX10 only.
> 
> Here are the mins and max's for the game.Don't let him blow smoke up your ass .
> 
> ...


ROFL, you are quoting manufacturer recommended specs!  Games ALWAYS require more than the recommended to run perfectly.  I stated "Definitely need a GTX 570 class card to run BF3 acceptably."  If you want to run BF3 *UNACCEPTABLY*, by all means feel free to do so.  Obviously the money you throw at your GPU, the more returns you will see when you game.

U2K is more forward thinking than you and everyone knows what he runs.  I know U2K personally, I should know.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont see how we are out of our mind for making this suggestion.
> 
> Everyone knows the game is going to be a beast to run.
> 
> ...


This guy is sooper cool! PC fanboy and wants to indoctrinate us to play @ 30 FPS on lowest settings like him.  If it will run that fast.  Firing up the old Commodore 64 now...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

If it takes a 6570 to run the game well then i have seriously overspec'd just for this game.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 20, 2011)

i just think you guys should stop talking out of your @$$es.  you know no more than the rest of us on the actual required specs.

the most you can honestly say is "the beta ran good on X , but you will have to wait and see"

any further extrapolation is ingenuous on your part, and your attitudes make it contemptible.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If it takes a 6570 to run the game well then i have seriously overspec'd just for this game.



Theres a big difference between min and max settings, expect to see people playing with 6570's, just don't expect them to be playing maxed out.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

Listen I played the alpha and I know how it ran and what frame rates my friends got with there 5770's and it was fine for them at a low res.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

5770's?? meaning he was crossfired?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

Straight from the BF3 website, updated specs

Minimum System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ALTHON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

Recommended System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 5770's?? meaning he was crossfired?



Doubtful, he said lower resolution. The Alpha didn't have tesselization, and BC2 doesn't either. And A friend plays BC2 on Med/High settings with an AII Tricore + 5770 without much of an issue at 1920x1080. Marineborn with his i7 laptop and a 5870 (equiv of 5770 for desktops) also played BC2 at the same settings and resolution. Drop the resolution and both of those would have played at high settings probably at 1440x900.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> ROFL, I just answered this in my previous post.  You should meet U2K, you want to game just like him.  The PC demo of BF3 ran on a single 580.  BFBC2 is no slouch and this will be much more demanding.  I wonder how this will run on my Commodore 64?  It can't be that tough, can it?  I'm out of my mind LOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> What I did.
> 
> In America, all the e-tail stores are drying up of 470s.  Can't say for brick and mortar.





FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont see how we are out of our mind for making this suggestion.
> 
> Everyone knows the game is going to be a beast to run.
> 
> ...



I believe the OP  (of the question)stated it all right there. He was running at 1280x1024. Not 1080p aka 1920x1080. The lower the resolution, the lower the strain on the card and thusly the less powerful the card needs to be to perform. As long as he can run with 4x MSAA and 4x AS; he should be fine with something like.... a 5770 or 5850. Something along those lines should be fine. Not all of us are trying to stress test the c-r-a-p out of our machines. Yes.... people want it to look pretty, but no one should sacrifice performance for beauty. If the ammunition manufacturers skimped on performance and ballistics and instead focused on making the ammunition look "pretty" they would not be in business for long. So, the best thing to do in this situation is to focus on making the game perform at optimum for his specs while saving him money at this time. If he like I can wait for the AMD 7xxx series to release, he can make the jump to a more power efficient and performance busting GPU chipset and bypass the 6xxx series altogether. ( I have to thank all my TS3 TPU buddies for advising me on this....Mailman, Erocker, Crazy, Laughingman, ......)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

well.....Like one of the devs said during one of the interviews i watched on youtube (cant remember which one)

when the issue of hardware was brought up. I remember him saying that the game would scale better for those with better hardware.

So we shall see


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> bfbc2 ran great on a single 5850. i stopped using crossfire as it was unnecessary.
> 
> again , recommended specs:   GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850
> 
> recommended means it should max it.  if not, very close.  telling someone they need to spend an extra $160 to match a "beast" like yours in order to play at high in bf3 is likely untrue,  either way - we are both GUESSING.  stop pushing your stance like it's fact, you know no more than the rest of us.


One of my GTX 470s is more powerful than a HD 5850 and I need BOTH to keep BFBC2 locked @ 60 FPS @ max settings with AA on.  Refer to my avatar and signature, I know what I am talking about when I talk about BFBC2, you are ignorant not me, noob.  My PC is still the most powerful one in this thread *OVERALL*, even after a year.  Definitely a beast whether you recognize or not.

Recommended means NOTHING.  Everyone knows a 460 won't max this game, not even close.  Maxing means constant 60 FPS on ultra settings w/AA.  You are thinking maxing means 30 FPS on lowest settings like sh!t PC fanboy.  I said get a 570 class card for it to look good.  I didn't say YOU can or will afford one.  I am stating the FACTS of what this game requires to run optimally.  When you play and expect BF3 to be locked @ 60 FPS on ultra w/AA on with one HD 5850, you will see I am right.  Do you really need to play it to understand that?

I am "GUESSING" this game is a beast?  They ran the demo on a GTX 580 to show off they had a GTX 580 to run it on?  Do the photo realistic graphics look to you like a single GTX 460 will run this flawlessly @ REAL max settings, not idealistic sh!t PC fanboy settings?



Rapidfire48 said:


> Yup, and you also said the environment destruction was off which was wrong. I have no troubles running it and I did not ask for suggestions but your telling this guy he needs a 570 to play when he really doesn't. I am saying a 460 or 6850 will run it just fine for him and not cost him a ton of cash.
> 
> Maybe you did not notice the destruction environment being on because your beast of a machine could not handle it.


I didn't say I played the alpha, I said I am going by other's reports.  Stop quoting me like I stated I played, I never did any such thing.  Everything I stated about the alpha comes from others that played it and from watching the YouTube videos.

A GTX 460 will run this game VERY WELL @ 1280x1024.  Gaming at that res especially for the GRAPHICAL TOUR DE FORCE BF3 is, is *NOT* a vast majority of people's definition of running this game "acceptably".  A single GTX 460 WILL NOT run this game well for the 1080P folks, that is what I am talking about.



FreedomEclipse said:


> http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/9/97509/1733676-u_mad_bro_super.jpg


He mad.  Mostly misconstruing what I am stating in this thread to fit his world view of optimal sh!t PC gaming.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I am going by what I read of others that played alpha.  They were shooting the buildings with RPGs in the YouTube videos and nothing destructed.  This isn't the final build and alpha didn't have all the features implemented giving credence to the report of it being DX9 only.
> 
> ROFL, you are quoting manufacturer recommended specs!  Games ALWAYS require more than the recommended to run perfectly.  I stated "Definitely need a GTX 570 class card to run BF3 acceptably."  If you want to run BF3 *UNACCEPTABLY*, by all means feel free to do so.  Obviously the money you throw at your GPU, the more returns you will see when you game.
> 
> ...




Hmmm. define Unacceptable Game Performance. Are you saying that only your requirements are acceptable? Cause that is exactly what it sounds like. And 30 FPS is perfectly fine as that is the speed that all Movies run at (actually it is more like 29.3 something but that is a moot point)If a Movie looks smooth then you should be fine at 30FPS. If you must have 60+ stick with COD and leave the tactical realism to us. Oh that's right, if you turn off everything that DICE enabled in BF3 we could all run at 60FPS.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Straight from the BF3 website, updated specs
> 
> Minimum System Requirements
> OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
> ...



Are the trying to say the Xbox 360 controller will not work on PC?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> One of my GTX 470s is more powerful than a HD 5850 and I need BOTH to keep BFBC2 locked @ 60 FPS @ max settings with AA on.  Refer to my avatar and signature, I know what I am talking about when I talk about BFBC2, you are ignorant not me, noob.  My PC is still the most powerful one in this thread *OVERALL*, even after a year.  Definitely a beast whether you recognize or not.
> 
> Recommended means NOTHING.  Everyone knows a 460 won't max this game, not even close.  Maxing means constant 60 FPS on ultra settings w/AA.  You are thinking maxing means 30 FPS on lowest settings like sh!t PC fanboy.  I said get a 570 class card for it to look good.  I didn't say YOU can or will afford one.  I am stating the FACTS of what this game requires to run optimally.  When you play and expect BF3 to be locked @ 60 FPS on ultra w/AA on with one HD 5850, you will see I am right.  Do you really need to play it to understand that?
> 
> I am "GUESSING" this game is a beast?  They ran the demo on a GTX 580 to show off they had a GTX 580 to run it on?  Do the photo realistic graphics look to you like a single GTX 460 will run this flawlessly @ REAL max settings, not idealistic sh!t PC fanboy settings?



seriously (this argument aside - and no, i still don't agree with you) you need some anger management.  I have no interest in debating this with you - and not because you have wowed me with your intellectual might - but quite the opposite.

you are abrasive and insulting, and it's simply not worth my time and effort to try and converse with you. good day sir.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Are the trying to say the Xbox 360 controller will not work on PC?



if you mean because it's missing from specs, that really says nothing.  peripheral accessories in pre-release specs?  not often...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

PC Elitist mode: ON
Pfff why would you want to play bf3 on pc w/ a sh*t controller?

Anyway lol

Not sure, my guess you will be able to. Hopefully you'll find out during beta if you can or can't.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> PC Elitist mode: ON
> Pfff why would you want to play bf3 on pc w/ a sh*t controller?
> 
> Anyway lol
> ...



I just hope that full joystick compatibility will be on. I want to be able to fly via stick.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope this is a joke and just marketing
http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/116140729864159232


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> One of my GTX 470s is more powerful than a HD 5850 and I need BOTH to keep BFBC2 locked @ 60 FPS @ max settings with AA on.  Refer to my avatar and signature, I know what I am talking about when I talk about BFBC2, you are ignorant not me, noob.  My PC is still the most powerful one in this thread *OVERALL*, even after a year.  Definitely a beast whether you recognize or not.
> 
> Recommended means NOTHING.  Everyone knows a 460 won't max this game, not even close.  Maxing means constant 60 FPS on ultra settings w/AA.  You are thinking maxing means 30 FPS on lowest settings like sh!t PC fanboy.  I said get a 570 class card for it to look good.  I didn't say YOU can or will afford one.  I am stating the FACTS of what this game requires to run optimally.  When you play and expect BF3 to be locked @ 60 FPS on ultra w/AA on with one HD 5850, you will see I am right.  Do you really need to play it to understand that?



First, step off the high horse, you are killing the clubhouse mood. Your computer is nice, but with no overclocking, you probably aren't the fastest. 5850's trade blows with 470's, I wouldn't call either one the victor, and previously I had run dual 5850's (OC'd) and my 6 core at 3.9ghz, which would trump your setup, either way thats besides the point. (And Freedom Eclipses computer crushes just about anyones here)

If you are playing at 1920x1080, playing with Max AA just isn't needed. Unless you plan to stop and enjoy the scenery, I honestly usually don't notice AA at all unless I stop moving, I try and keep it at 2x - 4x, just incase I stop, beyond that with as high of a res as 1920x1080, you just don't need max, at 1280x1024, thats another story. 

No one here is talking about playing maxed out (mostly because it's pointless to run AA that high). So I'm not sure why you keep bringing it up, or why you keep insulting people and bragging about your setup. Calm down, it's a clubhouse, have some fun.



Volkszorn88 said:


> I hope this is a joke and just marketing
> http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/116140729864159232



Don't think it is, like I stated above, highest AA isn't needed. And HBAO on vs off is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 20, 2011)

LMAO this is great!!! He is a pro at the FPS level and all of us suck . His PC is far batter than anything we have and we just can't compete. I give up man you are the greatest. 

I also must say I am not at all impressed by your beast of a rig.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 20, 2011)

teklord, stop derailing this clubhouse thread or receive an infraction. thank you and good day.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Straight from the BF3 website, updated specs
> 
> Minimum System Requirements
> OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
> ...



I am actually annoyed at this. The recommended was previously a 6850, I bought a 5870 since it was a good deal and obviously faster, now they have changed the recommended to a 6950?! 

Damnit I was expecting to be able to run this game well with a new card now I either have to buy another for cross fire or sell it and upgrade. I've only had it like 3 days. 

No fair EA/DICE.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I am actually annoyed at this. The recommended was previously a 6850, I bought a 5870 since it was a good deal and obviously faster, now they have changed the recommended to a 6950?!
> 
> Damnit I was expecting to be able to run this game well with a new card now I either have to buy another for cross fire or sell it and upgrade. I've only had it like 3 days.
> 
> No fair EA/DICE.



Usually going a step above recommended is best. I don't know what recommended is for BC2, but I'm assuming something like a 4870, or GTX280, but I wouldn't expect either of those to run with most things maxed out well in all situations. Digi's running a 5850 comfortably with BC2, and I made a switch to a 6950, but even with my card, I expect to probably drop my AA all the way down and a few other settings on BF3. With the price of a 6950 you can't go wrong either.  You should still be able to run this game fine though, I wouldn't worry a ton.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 20, 2011)

you know I might just get 2 beta codes ,from what it say I get 1 for MOHLE and 1 for Pre Order. We will see....
Those minim specs seem good now I can test WIn8 and cross fired 4870`s compared to cross fired 6970`s and WIn7with BF3 beta too, One more week and 2 pc`s for beta .

here is what is says for both MohLE and BF3 pre order 

I BOUGHT THE LIMITED EDITION OF MEDAL OF HONOR, HOW DO I GET EARLY ACCESS? 
FOR XBOX 360, YOU WILL RECEIVE AN EMAIL WITH INSTRUCTIONS AND YOUR PERSONAL EARLY ACCESS CODE. NOTE YOUR CODE AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS.

FOR PLAYSTATION 3, THE EARLY ACCESS OPEN BETA WILL AUTOMATICALLY APPEAR FOR YOU IN THE PLAYSTATION NETWORK STORE.

ON PC, YOU WILL RECEIVE AN EMAIL WITH INSTRUCTIONS AND YOUR PERSONAL EARLY ACCESS CODE. NOTE YOUR CODE AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS TO REDEEM THE CODE ON ORIGIN.

and under BF3 pre order

I PRE-ORDERED BATTLEFIELD 3 (PC DIGITAL DOWNLOAD VERSION) ON ORIGIN. HOW DO I GET EARLY ACCESS? 
You will receive an email from us with instructions on your early access. The cutoff date for receiving early access by pre-ordering on Origin is September 25th.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

How does Win 8 run, you run many games with it? I been tempted to give it a shot, but the beta just came out and I didn't want to lose any functionality that I have with Win 7 currently.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Aw man, my system spec guess was almost right...oh well...
Still, the recommended settings are a little steep, but I like that.
Here's to wishing an i5 2400 + HD 5770 can handle this game...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How does Win 8 run, you run many games with it? I been tempted to give it a shot, but the beta just came out and I didn't want to lose any functionality that I have with Win 7 currently.



runs about the same as Win7,I just have downgraded hard ware in this case MA32MVP AMD 64 6400+BE @3.2 850watt enermax 200 gig Hard, Ide DVD burner lg ,and 4870`s cross fired.2 gig memory . It ran 1680 1050 Dead Space 2 ,MOHLE and Battlefield Play 4 Free fine ,I have a wireless mouse lag when online and that is the only problem with it,


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Rest of your system has about 83 watts of power to use when gaming.  You CPU will use all of that and more alone easily.  You will blow out your PSU with a 6850.
> 
> Actually, I have used an inadequate PSU with my GPU and the GPU was blown out, not the PSU.  Money will be wasted somewhere.



The graph I posted was total system power consumption. What has gotten into people and reading?

@Kurgan: Install it on a spare drive and give it a go.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> runs about the same as Win7,I just have downgraded hard ware in this case MA32MVP AMD 64 6400+BE @3.2 850watt enermax 200 gig Hard, Ide DVD burner lg ,and 4870`s cross fired.2 gig memory . It ran 1680 1050 Dead Space 2 ,MOHLE and Battlefield Play 4 Free fine ,I have a wireless mouse lag when online and that is the only problem with it,



That brings back some memories, I use to run that mobo with a 5000+ BE.



Frick said:


> @Kurgan: Install it on a spare drive and give it a go.



I might have to, I got a 1TB just sitting here.


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah. So anyway. Is there any singleplayer in the game? A campaign?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

Another beautiful day on Trollpowerup.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2011)

Back to Battlefield 3 in the clubhouse please. I am tired of this childishness. If you want o brag about your system, go to benchmark forum. In here discuss the forthcoming game and things directly related.



Frick said:


> Yeah. So anyway. Is there any singleplayer in the game? A campaign?



Yes. Most of the early videos were all from the single player campaign.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Back to Battlefield 3 in the clubhouse please. I am tired of this childishness. If you want o brag about your system, go to benchmark forum. In here discuss the forthcoming game and things directly related.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Most of the early videos were all from the single player campaign.



how long do you think the campaign will last? Longer than Bad Company 2? As much as I look forward to MP, I always enjoy a good campaign. I look forward to Co-op with you. Also the MP with the majority of TPU guys ( some not mentioned for obvious reasons) is something I look forward to.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Kurgan and TLM are right, Please take that "My PC's faster than yours" shit out of this thread cause its not welcomed.
*
Yes, It is rumored that the singleplayer will be a campaign style


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah idk why I too thought (until recently) that it came out a few weeks earlier as well tho I thought the 11th not the 10th...


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 20, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> how long do you think the campaign will last? Longer than Bad Company 2? As much as I look forward to MP, I always enjoy a good campaign. I look forward to Co-op with you. Also the MP with the majority of TPU guys ( some not mentioned for obvious reasons) is something I look forward to.



Me too, BFBC2 was way to short. Won't even mention COD BO.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2011)

Check the front page of the clubhouse for know info. Single Player is expected to be 12 hours which is 2 to 3 times longer than Bad Company 2 (depending on how you play).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish it was earlier and not just for the obvious reason--Skyrim is only a month later. Well there's the beta before that; I'll be more ready to take some time to play something different by then I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2011)

The single player on BC2 was fun but short lived, also I wished they would have some of the older weapons from the single player in the multi.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Check the front page of the clubhouse for know info. Single Player is expected to be 12 hours which is 2 to 3 times longer than Bad Company 2 (depending on how you play).


Sweet ! So I got Mass Effect with my pre-order. I hear it is pretty good. I don't care for 3rd Person shooters, but they say the story keep you coming back. I heard that about FO 3 too and never really got into it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

Reported. Which is something I don't normally do. But this is a clubhouse created by Kurgan and I for friendly people that have something in common. Not drama lamas.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2011)

OK boys, official word is that the Open Beta will go live September 29th!


http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> OK boys, official word is that the Open Beta will go live September 29th!
> 
> 
> http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta
> ...



Took their damn time!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

This was posted like 2 pages back, but thanks anyway ^^


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> This was posted like 2 pages back, but thanks anyway ^^



At least I'm on topic. Was posted several times, but the arguing got in the way.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2011)

It doesn't look like they will offer a 64 player map for the beta.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> At least I'm on topic. Was posted several times, but the arguing got in the way.



Thanks I saw mention but was unsure if it was going to be argued or not. I decided to wait till the "discussion" faded to see if the date stuck to its guns. Good to see a confirmed date. Thanks for the heads up. !!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It doesn't look like they will offer a 64 player map for the beta.



Sauce?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It doesn't look like they will offer a 64 player map for the beta.



booooo!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sauce?



Link
Metro is the map according to the link.  Didn't they already state that Rush will only be 32 players?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys if anyone is interested I'll do everything I can to have a working BF3 Config Utility out the day of the beta!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Link
> Metro is the map according to the link.  Didn't they already state that Rush will only be 32 players?



Well that sucks. We already did Metro.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well that sucks. We already did Metro.



You reported someone on your 11,000th post!  

I was holding out for the slim chance I could get it on steam, but I will be buying it today or at least by the 25th to get locked into the beta.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> You reported someone on your 11,000th post!
> 
> I was holding out for the slim chance I could get it on steam, but I will be buying it today or at least by the 25th to get locked into the beta.



Do you have to buy it by the 25th to get into Early Access, or can you wait till the 27th?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

@Boise

The first Mass Effect? Yeah the story and graphics are good, the gameplay is the first one is a bit different and not really in a good way. Though I finished it (not exactly common occurance for me) and am about half way through the 2nd (better than the first) but havent gone back as yet. Now I think I lost my saves too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do you have to buy it by the 25th to get into Early Access, or can you wait till the 27th?



There is a brief FAQ confirming that EA's Origin service will be required to acquire and play the Windows beta, and explaining how and when to qualify for *early access*, which commences on October 25th. ---That's what i read off of Bluesnews.com.

EDIT: That's how i read it anyway.. What do you think? Will people that buy after the 25th get access? I don't want to wait and find out I missed it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

Uh that means to be September 25th I am going to venture. 5 days. Sweet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2011)

So when are people installing origin?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 20, 2011)

I already did.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

Well many of us did for the Alpha...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> So when are people installing origin?



I installed it on the first access to try to get into that one, but didn't get it. It's not as bad as the old website. It actual shows all of my old bf games in origins to download and install like steam. I was leaving it on, but it wanted to update 1 or 2 times a day...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> but it wanted to update 1 or 2 times a day...



I don't think that's particularly worrisome especially for something so new. Surely it couldn't hurt to sniff out to where and with what it's talking if you felt up to it tho...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't think that's particularly worrisome especially for something so new. Surely it couldn't hurt to sniff out to where and with what it's talking if you felt up to it tho...



Naw I don't think it's a bad thing.. I just didn't have a reason to leave it on until BF3. There wasn't any games i was playing off it. So, i just figured i would turn it off and then turn it on when BF3 came out and let it update to the latest version.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do you have to buy it by the 25th to get into Early Access, or can you wait till the 27th?



must have an origin pre-order before the 25th in order to get early access.

this was posted earlyier, but if you missed it, beta site


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 20, 2011)

*BF3 configurator*

Hey Mindweaver, I would be very interested in a Configure Utility.  I've used a couple for BC2, makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 20, 2011)

just noticed this... 

"I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?
NO. THIS MAP IS ONLY FOR INTERNAL BACK-END TESTS."

any speculations on those "private servers" getting some extra visitors?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Hey Mindweaver, I would be very interested in a Configure Utility.  I've used a couple for BC2, makes things a lot easier.



Thanks, you can check out my BFBC2 Config Utility here. I've talked with mailman and he will add the link to the OP. TheMailMan78 is also going to work on graphics for the utility and Altered will be the first official Tester for the "BF3 Config Utility".


----------



## GLD (Sep 20, 2011)

A little off topic maybe, but me and my buddy just got seats at the nVidia GeForce LAN 6, aboard the USS Hornet. I think there will be some kind of BF3 activity going on there. WOOT!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 20, 2011)

You mean this ?: 
http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/08/geforce-lan-is-back-on-an-aircraft-carrier/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 20, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> So when are people installing origin?



done


----------



## caleb (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope they give beta to peeps that preordered with EA Store damn it.
How did you get alpha access?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

caleb said:


> I hope they give beta to peeps that preordered with EA Store damn it.
> How did you get alpha access?



I thought the EA Store pre-orders just rolled into Origin now?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought the EA Store pre-orders just rolled into Origin now?



They have to. The EA Store is now called the Origin Store.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

You guys are helping me get pumped for this game.  My RL friends are buying me MW3 for the Xbox so I can play with them, but I'm most likely going to tell them to stuff it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks, you can check out my BFBC2 Config Utility here. I've talked with mailman and he will add the link to the OP. TheMailMan78 is also going to work on graphics for the utility and Altered will be the first official Tester for the "BF3 Config Utility".



Yup as soon as the beta drops and we know what we are dealing with we can get started.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> You guys are helping me get pumped for this game.  My RL friends are buying me MW3 for the Xbox so I can play with them, but I'm most likely going to tell them to stuff it.



Tell them BF3 has Team Deathmatch so they can run around mindlessly as much as they want, and have more game beyond that.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll probably jump on TDM when I'm the only one on. But rush when friends are on. Good balance so no matter what, i'm always playing.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Tell them BF3 has Team Deathmatch so they can run around mindlessly as much as they want, and have more game beyond that.



Word, I got one friend sold (on the Xbox version), but my best friend might see one of my PC's materialize on his desk for the PC version.  These guys don't know what they're missing out on.

I was playing some CoD:BO at my homies house on my lappy this weekend and a couple of guys chimed in "You playin' CoD on the computer?  How come it looks so much better?"

"Because it's on a fuggin' PC!" says I, "You think this looks good, you should see it on my main rig."


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I'll probably jump on TDM when I'm the only one on. But rush when friends are on. Good balance so no matter what, i'm always playing.



Y U NO conquest 64?!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> "Because it's on a fuggin' PC!" says I, "You think this looks good, you should see it on my main rig."



Cause the XBox hardware is almost six years old? What is so hard to grasp about that? Seems like common sense to me. That's like wondering why a new car has more "pick up" than an older one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cause the XBox hardware is almost six years old? What is so hard to grasp about that? Seems like common sense to me. That's like wondering why a new car has more "pick up" than an older one.



Its common sense to a guy like you, DannibusX  or me. But to Joe Six-pack its all greek. PC's are for checking the mailz and facebooks. They really don't know what goes into making games. They just play them.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

They're not PC gamers.  Well most of 'em aren't, their upgrades come in the form of a new console.

Mine come in the form of a whether I decide to eat for a week or not.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2011)

This game demoplay was awailable at gamefest aswell, but didnt get to it, because of long quene's.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2011)

Riiight...but everything progresses and "new" stuff is always generally "better" be it a car, a TV an oven or a computer. Do they wonder why no one still develops new games for the original SNES too? And surely they've noticed how much better their Madden games look now and such.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> Y U NO conquest 64?!



I prefer rush over conquest. But I would definitely choose conquest over tdm and the squad modes.

But TDM is less of a drag when playing solo, don't really have to worry as much on team tactics.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

They don't think like that.  They think in terms of generations of console.  When the new Xbox comes out they'll get it because it'll have better graphics and more power.  I don't think that most console players realize that games are any different from platform to platform.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> They don't think like that.  They think in terms of generations of console.  When the new Xbox comes out they'll get it because it'll have better graphics and more power.  I don't think that most console players realize that games are any different from platform to platform.



They're instore for a rude awakening come 25 October. When they realize the day and night difference between PC bf3 and xbox version.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm probably gonna lug my main rig and my 47" TV to my friends house to play in front of him the day MW3 releases.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just show them the BF3 vs Console gifs, a few friends seen that and were crying because they don't got good computers.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/116140729864159232

Apparently 2 580s are needed to run on ultra... do you think my wimpy 5770 could run it on med with okay fps?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, now I know that I have an upgrade path to follow, lol.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm guessing at 1920x1080... How close are the requirements to BBC2? I'm fine running BBC2 on high with 4x AA at 1360x768. I'm getting 60fps and drops down to 40ish at the lowest. Think I could do this with BF3? Or would I have to bring it down to med?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> You guys are helping me get pumped for this game



really????

So all the hours of ingame footage posted up on youtube hasnt made you think... "Fuck a duck I WANT THIS GAME!!!!1!"

christ. If youve not beaten off a few times while watching the SP and some MP footage on youtube like the rest of us already, then i dont know if you are gonna really like this game.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> really????
> 
> So all the hours of ingame footage posted up on youtube hasnt made you think... "Fuck a duck I WANT THIS GAME!!!!1!"
> 
> christ. If youve not beaten off a few times while watching the SP and some MP footage on youtube like the rest of us already, then i dont know if you are gonna really like this game.



I'm kinda sad about it.... I have like no time now, between enriched/academic classes and work I have no time to game, and when I do I'm too tired and just end up on reddit. I wish this came out in the summer!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2011)

An education is more important then any game you will ever play. 

However, 
If its an educational game you be playing then thats a different story.

People fail at life exams because they spend too much time glued to Warcraft or just computer games in general.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> An education is more important then any game you will ever play.
> 
> However,
> If its an educational game you be playing then thats a different story.
> ...



Yeah, my sister is in her 3rd year of uni and she told me there are a few people in there that have failed from playing games too much. I still do just skip some homework sometimes.. gotta have fun sometimes  My math teacher doesn't even check it anyway.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/116140729864159232
> 
> Apparently 2 580s are needed to run on ultra... do you think my wimpy 5770 could run it on med with okay fps?



Already posted this ^^


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Already posted this ^^



Ahh, sorry bout that... I just haven't been keeping up with this thread because I know spoilers are going to be here.. Yeah, I care about fps stories.. I hope this one(unlike many other fps) has a plot.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 21, 2011)

Well at least my Two 5850s is faster than 1 580 







..so maybe I can play at Max Settings 

of course BFBC2 is using the old Frostbite engine, hopefully this picture can be the same when BF3 comes out, (wishful thinking)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Min frames are what matter, I ran dual 5850's and even with a single 6950 my min frames are higher than the dual setup.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Min frames are what matter, I ran dual 5850's and even with a single 6950 my min frames are higher than the dual setup.



How is that possible. A single 5850 is ALMOST as fast as a single 6950


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Min frames are what matter, I ran dual 5850's and even with a single 6950 my min frames are higher than the dual setup.



A faster system memory bus will help those minimum framerates.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Min frames are what matter, I ran dual 5850's and even with a single 6950 my min frames are higher than the dual setup.



True, but I still like the looks of that for my dual 6850s..slightly less powerful than 5850s but better scaling (hopefully such shines in this game).



Dent1 said:


> How is that possible. A single 5850 is ALMOST as fast as a single 6950



Speaking of scaling...



FreedomEclipse said:


> An education is more important then any game you will ever play.
> 
> However,
> If its an educational game you be playing then thats a different story.
> ...



More BF3 talk and less Life Coaching, I say...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> How is that possible. A single 5850 is ALMOST as fast as a single 6950



My 5850's had a way higher peak and a higher average. I'm just assuming it's something to do with CF vs Single card.



erocker said:


> A faster system memory bus will help those minimum framerates.



I don't got a black edition proc, I've ran as high as 280 FSB, right now I'm at 250.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 21, 2011)

For people reading at work that can't follow links...

New Battlefield Bog Post:  Battlefield 3 Open Beta Dates Announced!



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED: Sep 19, 2011, 12:00AM 

Join the action in the Open Beta on our Operation Métro map! The Open Beta goes live on September 29th.

We are happy to announce that the eagerly awaited Battlefield 3 Open Beta starts Thursday, September 29th!

Running until October 10th, the Battlefield 3 Open Beta is your chance to play the game early, try out our free social platform Battlelog, and help us make the game even better by sending us your valuable feedback.

If you pre-order Battlefield 3 (PC digital download version) on Origin before September 25th, or if you have bought Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition, you will get 48 hours early access to the Beta, meaning you can start playing Tuesday, September 27th. The full details on how you will be granted early acess is available on our new Beta section.

For Xbox 360 and Playstation 3, the Open Beta will be visible on the consoles' digital marketplaces under Battlefield 3. For PC, you need to install Origin and download the Open Beta from within the Origin application.

For all your Open Beta questions and answers, head to our new Beta section at the official Battlefield 3 site. Enjoy the Beta, and let us know what you think!



EA Press Release:



Spoiler



EA INVITES PLAYERS TO GO ABOVE AND BEYOND THE CALL ON SEPTEMBER 29 WITH THE BATTLEFIELD 3 MULTIPLAYER BETA
    Advanced Frostbite 2 Engine, All-out Vehicle Warfare, Unrivaled Destruction and True Teamplay Deliver Epic Battles and Award-winning Gameplay in Battlefield 3

    Guildford, UK. – September 20, 2011 – DICE, an Electronic Arts Inc. studio(NASDAQ: ERTS) today announced that the Battlefield 3™ multiplayer beta will open to all gamers on September 29, 2011. Players from around the world will have a chance to experience the game that industry critics have hailed as the ‘Best Online Multiplayer Game’ before itships on October 28, 2011. The beta is set in Paris on the Operation Metro map, where players work their way from lush parks on the outskirts of the city to a dark, bombed-out metro station, to the vibrant streets around the Paris stock exchange. Two elite tactical units square off in the series’popular Rush Mode. One side takes the offensive by attacking M-COM stations while the opposing squad defends and protects. For more information about the beta, players should visit www.battlefield.com/beta or follow @Battlefield on Twitter.

    The Battlefield 3 multiplayer beta will be available for the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system, the Xbox 360® videogame and entertainment system and PC. Gamers who pre-order the digital PC version of the game at Origin (powered by EA) will be granted early access to the beta starting on September 27, 2011. In addition, all customers that pre-ordered a Limited Edition of Medal of Honor™ will also receive early access to the beta starting on September 27, 2011.

    Gamers in the beta can also log onto Battlelog, the game’s free social media network that allows gamers to communicate and compete with friends, track their stats and share their progress. Battlelog extends the in-game experience to be accessible anywhere, whether on a PC, console or handheld device.
    Players are also invited to join the EA Gun Club for the latest shooter news, and to receive in-game benefits including access to the M1911 pistol and distinct badges in Battlefield 3. The M1911 pistol will also be available to registered Battlefield veterans.

    Battlefield 3 is one the year’s most anticipated games, having won over 50 illustrious awards at all of the gaming industry’s major tradeshows. The game recently earned the coveted “Future Game Award” at the Tokyo Game Show, a prize that follows the honor of “Game of the Show” at GamesCom and “Action Game of the Show” at E3. Lauded by game critics for advancing the state of the art in gaming, Battlefield 3 is the only shooter that can deliver the physicality and emotion of being on the battlefield. It is thanks to the expertise of the development team at DICE and the power of the Frostbite™ 2 engine that Battlefield 3 delivers a massive sense of scale, best-in-class audio, completely destructible environments, hyper-real graphics and animation, and lets gamers pilot a whole range of vehicles from trucks and tanks to choppers and jets. Gamers that pre-order the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition will receive the Back to Karkand post-launch digital expansion pack at no extra charge.* This themed multiplayer pack features four highly celebrated maps from Battlefield 2™, each now boldly re-mastered using Frostbite 2. Completing the package are classic Battlefield 2 weapons and vehicles, unique rewards, new achievements/trophies, and more. Pre-order the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition now at http://store.origin.com/battlefield3.

    Battlefield 3 hits retail stores on October 28, 2011 in the UK. For more information on Battlefield 3, please visit www.battlefield.com, and for the latest news on Battlefield please visit http://www.facebook.com/battlefield or follow us on Twitter at www.twitter.com/battlefield.

    *Conditions and restrictions apply. See http://store.origin.com/battlefield3 for details.

    About Electronic Arts
    Electronic Arts (NASDAQ:ERTS) is a global leader in digital interactive entertainment. The Company’s game franchises are offered as both packaged goods products and online services delivered through Internet-connected consoles, personal computers, mobile phones and tablets. EA has more than 100 million registered players and operates in 75 countries.

    In fiscal 2011, EA posted GAAP net revenue of $3.6 billion. Headquartered in Redwood City, California, EA is recognized for critically acclaimed, high-quality blockbuster franchises such as The Sims™, Madden NFL, FIFA Soccer, Need for Speed™, Battlefield, and Mass Effect™. More information about EA is available at www.eagames.co.uk/press.

    EA, EA SPORTS, EA Mobile, POGO are trademarks of Electronic Arts Inc. Battlefield 3, Battlefield 2 and Frostbite are trademarks of EA Digital Illusions CE AB. PlayStation is a registered trademark of Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. Xbox and Xbox 360 are trademarks of the Microsoft group of companies.

    Twitter is a registered trademark of Twitter, Inc. Facebook is a registered trademark of Facebook, Inc. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.



Battlefield 3 Beta FAQ:



Spoiler



Full Beta FAQ from the Battlefield website:

WHAT ARE THE DATES FOR THE BETA?

THE OPEN BETA STARTS SEPTEMBER 29TH ON XBOX 360, PLAYSTATION 3, AND PC. THOSE THAT HAVE ALREADY PRE-ORDERED THE PC DIGITAL DOWNLOAD VERSION OF BATTLEFIELD 3 THROUGH ORIGIN OR OWN THE LIMITED/TIER 1 EDITION OF MEDAL OF HONOR FOR XBOX 360, PLAYSTATION 3 OR PC, WILL HAVE EARLY ACCESS STARTING ON SEPTEMBER 27TH. THE OPEN BETA ENDS ON OCTOBER 10TH.

WHERE DO I GET THE BETA?

On Playstation 3, the Beta will appear automatically on the Playstation Network Store. On Xbox 360, it will automatically appear on Xbox Live Marketplace. On PC, it will automatically appear in the Origin application's demo page.

HOW DO I INSTALL THE BETA?

ON CONSOLE, YOU SIMPLY DOWNLOAD THE BETA AND PLAY. ON PC, YOU FIRST INSTALL THE ORIGIN CLIENT FOUND ON WWW.ORIGIN.COM/DOWNLOAD AND THEN INSTALL THE BETA FROM WITHIN THE ORIGIN CLIENT. MORE DETAILS WILL BE AVAILABLE HERE BEFORE THE BETA STARTS.

IN WHICH LANGUAGES WILL THE BETA BE AVAILABLE?

The Open Beta and Battlelog will only be available in English, but there will be localized sections on the Battlelog Open Beta forum where you can leave feedback and get your questions answered.

IS ORIGIN REQUIRED TO PLAY THE BETA?

ORIGIN IS NOT REQUIRED TO PLAY ON XBOX 360 OR PLAYSTATION 3. FOR PC, ORIGIN WILL BE USED TO DISTRIBUTE THE BETA INSTALLATION AND run the game and THEREFORE NECESSARY TO PLAY.

WHAT IS ORIGIN?

ORIGIN IS A SERVICE FROM EA WHICH ALLOWS YOU TO EASILY BUY, DOWNLOAD AND PLAY GAMES. YOU CAN FIND THE ENTIRE ORIGIN FAQ BY CLICKING ON THIS LINK.

WHAT IS BATTLELOG?

Battlelog is our free social platform that ties into Battlefield 3 and lets you socialize, track stats, plan your next game, and more.

WHAT ARE THE MINIMUM AND RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR PLAYING ON PC? 

Minimum System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ALTHON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CAR DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

Recommended System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CAR DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CAR DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

I GOT AN INVITE TO THE EARLY ACCESS BETA FOR XBOX 360, BUT I WOULD RATHER PLAY IT ON PLAYSTATION 3, CAN I SOMEHOW CHANGE THIS?

NO. HOWEVER, YOU CAN PLAY ON ANY PLATFORM WHEN THE OPEN BETA STARTS ON SEPTEMBER 29TH.

I BOUGHT THE LIMITED EDITION OF MEDAL OF HONOR, HOW DO I GET EARLY ACCESS?

FOR XBOX 360, YOU WILL RECEIVE AN EMAIL WITH INSTRUCTIONS AND YOUR PERSONAL EARLY ACCESS CODE. NOTE YOUR CODE AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS.
FOR PLAYSTATION 3, THE EARLY ACCESS OPEN BETA WILL AUTOMATICALLY APPEAR FOR YOU IN THE PLAYSTATION NETWORK STORE.
ON PC, YOU WILL RECEIVE AN EMAIL WITH INSTRUCTIONS AND YOUR PERSONAL EARLY ACCESS CODE. NOTE YOUR CODE AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS TO REDEEM THE CODE ON ORIGIN.

I PRE-ORDERED BATTLEFIELD 3 (PC DIGITAL DOWNLOAD VERSION) ON ORIGIN. HOW DO I GET EARLY ACCESS?

You will receive an email from us with instructions on your early access. The cutoff date for receiving early access by pre-ordering on Origin is September 25th.

I BOUGHT MEDAL OF HONOR LIMITED EDITION/TIER 1 EDITION ON STEAM. HOW DO I GET EARLY ACCESS?

IF YOU PURCHASED MEDAL OF HONOR THROUGH STEAM PRIOR TO JULY 26TH, 2011 CUT-OFF, YOU ARE ELIGIBLE FOR EARLY ACCESS TO THE BATTLEFIELD 3 OPEN BETA.
TO VIEW YOUR KEY, GO TO MEDAL OF HONOR IN YOUR STEAM LIBRARY, AND CLICK THE "CD KEY" LINK. FIND THE "BATTLEFIELD 3 OPEN BETA EARLY ACCESS" KEY.
BATTLEFIELD 3 IS DELIVERED THROUGH ELECTRONIC ARTS' ORIGIN CLIENT, WHICH YOU CAN DOWNLOAD HERE. www.origin.com/download
ONCE YOU HAVE ORIGIN INSTALLED, RUN IT AND LOG IN WITH YOUR ORIGIN ID. (THIS WILL BE THE SAME AS YOUR EA ACCOUNT ID USED IN METAL OF HONOR.). IN THE ORIGIN CLIENT, CLICK THE GEAR ICON IN THE TOP MENU BAR, AND THEN SELECT "REDEEM PRODUCT CODE".

WHAT TERRITORIES ARE THE BETA AVAILABLE IN?

THE BETA IS AVAILABLE in North America, South America, Europe, South Africa, Australia and New Zealand.

ARE THERE ANY RESTRICTIONS TO PLAY TIME IN THE BETA?

YOU CAN PLAY FOR AS LONG AS YOU WANT DURING THE TIME OF THE BETA. THERE WILL BE NO CAP ON HOW FAR YOU CAN RANK UP OR WHAT YOU CAN UNLOCK.

I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?

No. THIS MAP IS ONLY FOR INTERNAL BACK-END TESTS.

DOES THIS BETA REPRESENT FINAL GAME QUALITY?

THE BETA IS NOT FINAL SOFTWARE AND UPDATES WILL BE DONE BOTH TO THE GAME AND TO THE BACK-END PRIOR TO THE BATTLEFIELD 3 LAUNCH. YOUR PARTICIPATION WILL STILL HELP US IMPROVE THE FINAL GAME.

WILL MY STATS CARRY OVER FROM THE BETA TO THE FINAL GAME?

NO. WE ARE STILL FINE TUNING THE RANKING SYSTEM AND WE DON'T WANT TO GIVE BETA PLAYERS AN UNFAIR ADVANTAGE WHEN BATTLEFIELD 3 LAUNCHES. You will keep your soldier name, though.

I HAVE ADDITIONAL QUESTIONS ABOUT THE BETA

Please reach out to our Customer Service.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 21, 2011)

Isnt operation metro what the alpha was? that map sucked imo.. felt way too much like cod.. makes sense to use it as the demo.. i mean beta.. to draw in a few cod gamers as sales.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 21, 2011)

It would seem to me that the map is also a good choice to get the "COD" crowd interested in BF3....no? They might not like a full on war with planes helis and huge open maps like us "adults" do.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

It also gives them a change to show off light effects such as flashlights and light sources you can destroy to those who have not seen that yet. It also gives the alpha players a comparison point so they can provide feed back on improvements they notice. I was sure the Alpha and beta would run the same map, but many were hoping for a second map to play on as well.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 21, 2011)

On another note, will I not see anything in Origin until the day of the beta release? I have pre ordered BF3. I dont see my pre order or anything , they told me I wouldn't see anything till release day.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It also gives them a change to show off light effects such as flashlights and light sources you can destroy to those who have not seen that yet. It also gives the alpha players a comparison point so they can provide feed back on improvements they notice. I was sure the Alpha and beta would run the same map, but many were hoping for a second map to play on as well.



Makes sense, especially the Alpha to Beta part. 3D spotting was all funky, some lights couldn't be shot out, I don't think destruction was completed yet, and ground had no tesselization. So should be interesting for those that got to play it before, wish I could compare, but didn't get a chance to play myself.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 21, 2011)

It makes sad knowing that the retail version will probs be 10x more demanding than the alphatrial. On the alphatrial I was getting about 93-113 fps on average @ 1920x1080 D:

As long as I get 60+ fps at max, I will be a happy camper. (Not that I camp in game or anything lol)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm still upset I didn't get to play  I had my rig up and running the day it ended. Stupid Newegg rma taking a week and a half to rma :c


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 21, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Well at least my Two 5850s is faster than 1 580
> 
> http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l227/GSVHammer/General/BC21920.png
> 
> ...



I think that frostbite uses more CPU than people normally credit. I don't know what that test setup was, but I have yet to see my minimum drop below 75 on my 580. usually hovers between 90-110. (rig in specs)


if my min is below 60, I will likely pick up a second card. we will see.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> It makes sad knowing that the retail version will probs be 10x more demanding than the alphatrial. On the alphatrial I was getting about 93-113 fps on average @ 1920x1080 D:
> 
> As long as I get 60+ fps at max, I will be a happy camper. (Not that I camp in game or anything lol)



If you were happy with how it looked, then I wouldn't be worried since you had some frames to spare. Should allow you to use some of that extra eye candy that will be available.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you were happy with how it looked, then I wouldn't be worried since you had some frames to spare. Should allow you to use some of that extra eye candy that will be available.



I also remember reading one of the DICE tweets stating that "If you can play BC2 just fine, you'll be able to play BF3" Something along those lines. So this brings some comfort.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I also remember reading one of the DICE tweets stating that "If you can play BC2 just fine, you'll be able to play BF3" Something along those lines. So this brings some comfort.



I thought I did too, no one else seemed to remember I thought I was crazy lol ;3 If the engine is close enough It'll be fine. If I need to bring down the AA down to 2x it's fine. I just dont want to have to bring it all the way down to low with shadows off to have it run at a decent res.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 21, 2011)

Battlefieldo - BETA Q&A WITH ZH1NT0



Spoiler



*We’ve got more Beta news!*

A Q&A with BF3 Global Community Manager Daniel Matros (zh1nt0) on a public teamspeak with the German community, and details of the discussion from the EAUK Forums have exposed some new unconfirmed details regarding Battlefield 3 and the release of the BF3 Beta next week on September 29th. We’ve broken down the list from the conversations below into bullets to keep it as short and sweet as possible.

*Q&A*

*General Beta Info*

Beta will not start at 00:00.
Between 2-3 gig beta client.
You can not UPDATE alpha client you need to re-download the new Beta Client.
Netcode is totally rewritten and new.
No level limit @ beta.
Cant join as a Squad if the Team is full so battlelog groups won’t get split.

*Gameplay Info*


Autoheal on all vehicle’s after 10-15sec.
Vehicles autoregeneration ONLY under 75% Health.
Unlocks are for WEAPONS not for the classes you can not unlock red dot sight on gun1 and use it on gun 2.
Operation Metro got changed and has a new Layout, thats why they want to test balance again.
You have more then 1 knife animation, from behind, on the ground and you can NOT counter the knife attack.
You can still throw grenades to hear enemys yell.
You can not cook grenades.
You can join with friends on a server.
Friendly fire is On as the default setting.

*Misc. Info*


You can use 3 screens if you have enough graphic power.
Next 1-3 weeks will be talking about new maps.
Caspian Border IS NOT THE BIGGEST MAP.
No Bombs on Jets.
When you get kicked you can see the reason in Battlelog.
Ranked Servers can be changed to unranked Servers.
Battlelog application for iPhone.
Battlelog can be updated without patching the game so we can get new stuff faster.
No weather or time changing in game.
No comment on the Battlerecorder.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - BETA Q&A WITH ZH1NT0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still got a knife for Daniel Matros. When I find him, I will mess him up bad.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I still got a knife for Daniel Matros. When I find him, I will mess him up bad.



Are you going to whisper in his ear, "I'll cut you so bad, you'll wish I didn't cut you so bad"?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Are you going to whisper in his ear, "I'll cut you so bad, you'll wish I didn't cut you so bad"?



No way.  He should say that stuff in German when the Nazi was slowly plunging the knife into the Jewish soldier in Saving Private Ryan.

Or you could just broadcast this over VOIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icvRDSzB7Dc

In other news, I have my game preordered.  My Origin ID is DannibusX.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## caleb (Sep 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> More BF3 talk and less Life Coaching, I say...



Life Coaching is good. I failed my first year at univ because of damn Battlefield2.
Man almost 800fkn hours of play lol. http://bf2s.com/player/43354866/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

Well.....If you fail exams because you were playing BF3 instead of revising like you should - thats BF3 related talk IMO.

At least you can look back and say what a great game BF3 was in style with a big red 'F' for Fail stamped on your forehead


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> It makes sad knowing that the retail version will probs be 10x more demanding than the alphatrial. On the alphatrial I was getting about 93-113 fps on average @ 1920x1080 D:
> 
> As long as I get 60+ fps at max, I will be a happy camper. (Not that I camp in game or anything lol)



Ummm no it won't. The alpha trial was a incomplete game, but it was the full core engine. The retail product will be only slightly higher demand than the alpha and beta tests due to the engine simply being used more. It would never be even twice as demanding.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ummm no it won't. The alpha trial was a incomplete game, but it was the full core engine. The retail product will be only slightly higher demand than the alpha and beta tests due to the engine simply being used more. It would never be even twice as demanding.



Unless they have an ultra crazy graphics setting up their sleeves like The Witcher 2 and Ubersampling


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

Well we have yet to see what Destruction 2.0 requires in terms of horsepower. And that obviously won't be the only hardware-taxing change from the Alpha.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder if the game will run better with an Nvidia card for dedicated PhysX


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wonder if the game will run better with an Nvidia card for dedicated PhysX



Why would it run better with a dedicated PhysX card? Its doesnt use PhysX. Its Havok based.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Ummm no it won't. The alpha trial was a incomplete game, but it was the full core engine. The retail product will be only slightly higher demand than the alpha and beta tests due to the engine simply being used more. It would never be even twice as demanding.



It could be close to it in all honesty. They didn't have destruction 2.0 running in the Alpha so a LOT of physics processing wasn't being done.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why would it run better with a dedicated PhysX card? Its doesnt use PhysX. Its Havok based.



now that suprises me....

Did Nvidia's sales pitch for trying to get EA to incorporate PhysX in game fail? 

Nvidia are usually the first to get in there and say we want something optimised for Nvidia cards


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> now that suprises me....
> 
> Did Nvidia's sales pitch for trying to get EA to incorporate PhysX in game fail?
> 
> Nvidia are usually the first to get in there and say we want something optimised for Nvidia cards



Why would it surprise you? None of the Battlefield games have EVER used PhysX. DICE has been a fan of Havok for years now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah not PhysX but I am still looking forward to discovering what, if any, real differences there are between red and green (both perf and IQ). Wish could more easily (cheaply) test for myself. I have my first SLI mobo and if there's any good reason I would get two NV cards instead.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well we have yet to see what Destruction 2.0 requires in terms of horsepower. And that obviously won't be the only hardware-taxing change from the Alpha.



Not much. It is scalable multi-threaded code which works just fine on quad-core CPUs. No one here will be running less than quads, so I don't see a massive jump in the game taxing your system. Also those calculations are done on the fly as needed and will result in performance dips. It will not be an across the board constant resource jump.

Also Frostbite 2.0 and the destruction sub-set are just updated, better optimized, and broader code. While it will hurt older and/or underpowered systems, I just don't see it being too much taxing than Bad Company 2. Yes, I expect it to be more resource hungry than Bad Company 2, but not on the scale of a magnitude higher. As I said, I doubt this game could be twice as resource taxing and will fall somewhere around 120% to 135% over Bad Company 2. Memory use on the other hand, is a whole different story.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah not PhysX but I am still looking forward to discovering what, if any, real differences there are between red and green (both perf and IQ). Wish could more easily (cheaply) test for myself. I have my first SLI mobo and if there's any good reason I would get two NV cards instead.



Both camps are supporting this game. No side should have a real edge.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Not much. It is scalable multi-threaded code which works just fine on quad-core CPUs. No one here will be running less than quads, so I don't see a massive jump in the game taxing your system. Also those calculations are done on the fly as needed and will result in performance dips. It will not be an across the board constant resource jump.
> 
> Also Frostbite 2.0 and the destruction sub-set are just updated, better optimized, and broader code. While it will hurt older and/or underpowered systems, I just don't see it being too much taxing than Bad Company 2. Yes, I expect it to be more resource hungry than Bad Company 2, but not on the scale of a magnitude higher. As I said, I doubt this game could be twice as resource taxing and will fall somewhere around 120% to 135% over Bad Company 2. Memory use on the other hand, is a whole different story.



I dunno man. DICE already said there isn't a rig today that can max it out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No one here will be running less than quads



not true.

there are a few members here that are running older dual core rigs. (i think there was a i5 2400 user somewhere)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno man. DICE already said there isn't a rig today that can max it out.



That counts AA of course, I personally don't run that maxed in anything, use to have to back when I ran 1280x1024, but high res has helped. AA is very taxing.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 21, 2011)

Is anyone going to be resorting to drastic measures for BF3?  Personally, I'm going to completely tear down my system, clean, wipe the SSD and reinstall Windows for it.  I think I'll be good with my i7 940 and 5970, but I have plans to upgrade if needed.

I can't decide if I need to put BF3 on my SSD or my Raid drive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Is anyone going to be resorting to drastic measures for BF3?  Personally, I'm going to completely tear down my system, clean, wipe the SSD and reinstall Windows for it.  I think I'll be good with my i7 940 and 5970, but I have plans to upgrade if needed.
> 
> I can't decide if I need to put BF3 on my SSD or my Raid drive.



Going to pull out the Commodore 64 and do a fresh install


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

I think my drastic measure was selling off my Q9550+5850 Xfire rig and going with a 2500k and 2 6970s.

Im still gonna get a Saitek X52 FCS instead of running with my old Logitech 3D Xtreme. but that has to wait as my money has to go on a new PC case


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Is anyone going to be resorting to drastic measures for BF3?  Personally, I'm going to completely tear down my system, clean, wipe the SSD and reinstall Windows for it.  I think I'll be good with my i7 940 and 5970, but I have plans to upgrade if needed.
> 
> I can't decide if I need to put BF3 on my SSD or my Raid drive.



Tough to tell on the SSD part man. The whole battlelog thing could be taxing closing and reopening BF3 constantly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2011)

trying to find a coupon for BF3  

I also have a FS thread for bf3 funds


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tough to tell on the SSD part man. The whole battlelog thing could be taxing closing and reopening BF3 constantly.



Must be a lot of reading/writing going on then?  It doesn't really matter to me, I'm more than happy with my Raid0.  I recently bought a nice laptop and it has standard drives in it.  It makes me miss my main PC so much, games just take too long to load.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Both camps are supporting this game. No side should have a real edge.



Regardless of official "support" there are usually _some_ differences, at least in IQ. More and more so slight as to be essentially unnoticeable but still differences.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Regardless of official "support" there are usually _some_ differences, at least in IQ. More and more so slight as to be essentially unnoticeable but still differences.



As long as my ATI cards don't take 2-5 minutes to load a game, I'll probably be good.  AFAIK the only differences between the 2 camps will be driver optimization, I expect horrible things to happen on day 1-7.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not true.
> 
> there are a few members here that are running older dual core rigs. (i think there was a i5 2400 user somewhere)



Intel Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.4GHz Tur...

That is a quad-core CPU. And running a i3 2120 which is 2 cores but 4 threads I am still counting as quad. While technically not truth, this kind of workload has been tested and proven to run just fine with hyperthreading.

For anyone running an Athlon II X2 550....you should have realized from Bad Company 2 that this is not going to cut it. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

thelaughingman said:


> for anyone running an athlon ii x2 550....you should have realized from bad company 2 that this is not going to cut it. Time to upgrade.



+1000

Or may as well sit on your comfy couch and play the XBox version.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Must be a lot of reading/writing going on then?  It doesn't really matter to me, I'm more than happy with my Raid0.  I recently bought a nice laptop and it has standard drives in it.  It makes me miss my main PC so much, games just take too long to load.



when im on my laptop, I miss my PC cuz it has an SSD as boot.... its hard adjusting from a 10s cold boot to 20-30s+


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Why are so many people crapping their pants about this game? Are you guys just fishing to give yourself an excuse for upgrades and maintenance you should have done a while a.....I think I just answered my own question.

*Helping the economy* You are all right. This game is far too pretty to run on your pathetic $1000 PC. You are going to need at least another $1000 worth of awesome to even turn this game on. I mean did you see those videos? If you are not balls to the wall on graphics settings, you are insulting the game, DICE, me, and all your friends here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why are so many people crapping their pants about this game? Are you guys just fishing to give yourself an excuse for upgrades and maintenance you should have done a while a.....I think I just answered my own question.
> 
> *Helping the economy* You are all right. This game is far too pretty to run on your pathetic $1000 PC. You are going to need at least another $1000 worth of awesome to even turn this game on. I mean did you see those videos? If you are not balls to the wall on graphics settings, you are insulting the game, DICE, me, and all your friends here.



I don't build PC's to play on medium settings.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't build PC's to play on medium settings.



I haven't seen medium settings in 3 years. I may turn AA and AF down a notch or 2 to smooth out stuttering or performance drops (often only caused by point blank explosions in my face).

I am a practical person. As long as everything else is maxed, I don't waste time with superfluous tech BS. And I don't waste time benchmarking and running FRAPs and complaining that I only get 55 FPS average, blah blah blah.

If it turns on, looks as pretty as I want and runs smooth enough for me to pwn fools left and right, all is right with the gaming world. All the expensive PC parts you can find will not stop me from making the M1911 look OP.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't build PC's to play on *mediocre* settings.



+1 & fixed


----------



## Recus (Sep 21, 2011)

(Only in cut scene *water weir in Bad Company 2*)










2:53 - Some covers that actually not destructible. No PhysX=No Destruction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Problem?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 21, 2011)

I run at 1920x1200. I have put everything maxed out on BC2 and not seen much difference except when lots of high speed crap flys by. Then it stutters. i tune it back down a bit with everything on High except AA and AS being usually 4x 4x.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Recus said:


> 2:53 - Some covers that actually not destructible. No PhysX=No Destruction.



Thats not any different than BC2. Basically if it's made of metal (and it's not a chain link fence) you can't destroy it. Though it's interesting that they allow that antenna in Caspian to be dropped as it's made of metal. Though maybe you just have to destroy the cement structure under it to cause it to fall.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats not any different than BC2. Basically if it's made of metal (and it's not a chain link fence) you can't destroy it. Though it's interesting that they allow that antenna in Caspian to be dropped as it's made of metal. Though maybe you just have to destroy the cement structure under it to cause it to fall.



I will bet you money the while pillar does not come down. It will be parts of the structure that will break off, but not the whole thing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

That tower now needs to come down. It NEEDS to.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I run at 1920x1200. I have put everything maxed out on BC2 and not seen much difference except when lots of high speed crap flys by. Then it stutters. i tune it back down a bit with everything on High except AA and AS being usually 4x 4x.



Me too though all slow down/stuttering ceased when I upgraded to two 6850s from a single 5850 like you have. Though, as I've said many times before, the _major_ min fps helper was going from dual core to quad. But once I upgraded GPU as well it always runs smooth. 8XAA and "High Quality" in drivers (no optimizations).


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought the new ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ motherboard. I am tempted to do 3-Way 5850 Crossfire...I just bought a new PSU too. The PSU came in and my Sabertooth should be here by Friday, Sat the latest


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok enough side missions. Back to the main plot BF3.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 22, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok enough side missions. Back to the main plot BF3.



Indeed. for those with early beta access, I believe I have next Tuesday off, so I will jump on Erocker's TS. 

hopefully they will open it up in the morning (they already said not at midnight, but hopefully not at like 6pm or anything)




TheMailMan78 said:


> That tower now needs to come down. It NEEDS to.



It would be cool if you could blow the support cables and determine the direction of the fall.


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 22, 2011)

going to have to check by flying a jet into it lol?

edit cant wait till 27th when beta goes up ! the alpha was dam good for what it was


----------



## Maelstrom (Sep 22, 2011)

Here are the min/rec requirements for the beta. Thought that you guys would like to see this. I apologize if this has been posted before, I did a quick look and didn't see anything. Source


> MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
> OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
> PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ATHLON X2 2.7 GHZ)
> MEMORY: 2 GB
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 22, 2011)

I played the free game a got with this preorder tonight and I like it. ME 2 ! Keeping in mind I don't like 3rd person but I'm enjoying this one. 
Easy to control and makes you use your head a bit. The story is fairly good so far too. Not a bad deal. I had Deadspace and didn't 
like it so I went this route instead of DS2. Nice surprise. What modes does the Multi-player have ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Finally bit the bullet and pre-ordered on Origin, but I don't see any option for a free game?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Finally bit the bullet and pre-ordered on Origin, but I don't see any option for a free game?



They will send you an email within a few days with a coupon code that you use to redeem your choice of game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Finally bit the bullet and pre-ordered on Origin, but I don't see any option for a free game?





Spaceman Spiff said:


> They will send you an email within a few days with a coupon code that you use to redeem your choice of game.



Actually I don't think they will. I didn't and the Dead Space 2 Promo was till Sep 19. 

You can contact support and try to squeeze a free game out of them though, might need to come up with a good excuse or just go in there and ask them why you haven't gotten your free game and see what they tell you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll give it a shot, already own Dead Space 2, though, so if there wasn't any other choices it won't matter.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I bought the new ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ motherboard. I am tempted to do 3-Way 5850 Crossfire...I just bought a new PSU too. The PSU came in and my Sabertooth should be here by Friday, Sat the latest



Just bought the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX AM3+ board, will probably also be upgrading to 2x 6950s for BF3.

Can't freakin' wait!!! ^^

Hope you enjoy your awesome new board.


----------



## caleb (Sep 22, 2011)

where was it with that free game? maybe we could beg it out from ea support?


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Finally bit the bullet and pre-ordered on Origin, but I don't see any option for a free game?


I had to call and I had the choice between ME2, DS2, BFBC2 and MOH.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats not any different than BC2. Basically if it's made of metal (and it's not a chain link fence) you can't destroy it. Though it's interesting that they allow that antenna in Caspian to be dropped as it's made of metal. Though maybe you just have to destroy the cement structure under it to cause it to fall.



that is good news we won`t have a wookie tower in game like BF2 Oman carne, They go up for 5 mortar and they fall ...Oh I can not wait until the wookie`s fly


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

somebody will be pulling an al qaeda and suicide airplane or bombing the tower.

On another note, I may pre-order today! I also will have a laptop for sale if some one is in the market.

its a older gamer but plays HL1 and source games great


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> somebody will be pulling an al qaeda and suicide airplane or bombing the tower.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

I will be in the cockpit beside you mailman, ALALLALALLALALALALLALALALLALALALALLALALALALLA


----------



## caleb (Sep 22, 2011)

FYI regarding the free game, info from EA support: " I suggest you to wait for other promotion which might be provided before Bf 3 release. "


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 22, 2011)

Allah is the greatest! Oh Allaaaah!

Actually that's not really very funny.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Allah is the greatest! Oh Allaaaah!
> 
> Actually that's not really very funny.



if you think all religions are... funny. 
it is


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

I really am amped! I hope some of the stuff I was PMed about last night is sold today and I will preorder and get ready for monday


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I really am amped! I hope some of the stuff I was PMed about last night is sold today and I will preorder and get ready for monday



Do you mean Tuesday?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Do you mean Tuesday?



No I'm pretty sure he means Monday 

A days preparation.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

You must download the game first LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

OK im highly pissed right now, I tried to preorder and it goes through all the pages even paypal and when I click submit, It says "Payment Authorization Failed" I have tried two PCs with two different forms of internet...... I WANT THIS FUCKING GAME!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK im highly pissed right now, I tried to preorder and it goes through all the pages even paypal and when I click submit, It says "Payment Authorization Failed" I have tried two PCs with two different forms of internet...... I WANT THIS FUCKING GAME!



You doing this in Origin or web browser. Try this for some answers  http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/6483218.page#16274929   I seen a post about it not long ago but can not find it..

Bingo the Origin purchasing FAQ ...http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7498599.page


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 22, 2011)

Origin is buggy as hell.  I keep trying to add TPU members to my friend list, but it says I'm not connected to the internet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dice combined with EA's new Origin service is going to be the most buggiest game launch in the history of video games with BF3.

Given their track record I don't see any other alternative.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

I posted a reply but it is not showing up.... Im beyond pissed, I wanted the fucking DLCs damit


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I posted a reply but it is not showing up.... Im beyond pissed, I wanted the fucking DLCs damit



Try this https://helporigin.secure.force.com/CpHomePage?showhome=true&appcontext=browser


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok I ended up having to call them over the phone and they ordered it for me! I just checked my origin account and there it is!! YES!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Seems PS3 gets back to Karkand a week before us, sadly.



> THE BUZZ: According to Sony and DICE, PlayStation 3 owners will get a one week head-start to enjoy upcoming Battlefield 3 DLC.
> In a post on the official PlayStation blog, Tommy Rydling from DICE announced that all Battlefield 3 expansions will arrive one week early on Sony’s system. He wrote, “You’ll be happy to know that beginning with our first expansion pack Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand (to be released later this year), all full-blown upcoming expansion packs for the game will appear one week early exclusively on PS3, brought to you by Sony!”
> He went on to outline the Back to Karkand expansion, which features the most popular maps from Battlefield 2, all updated with the Frostbite 2 engine.
> EGM’s TAKE: One week might not sound like a lot, but it goes to show how seriously game companies take even the smallest advantage in today’s



Source



TheMailMan78 said:


> Dice combined with EA's new Origin service is going to be the most buggiest game launch in the history of video games with BF3.
> 
> Given their track record I don't see any other alternative.



Thats what everyone whos following a game series or developer says about the next release, especially in the MMO community. DICE has nothing on WoW at launch, there was times when all of the servers were down for 2 - 3 days at a time, and that continued for months after it released.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Seems PS3 gets back to Karkand a week before us, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Source.



Thats ok. Those are BF2 maps. PC users have had a 6 year head start on those maps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats ok. Those are BF2 maps. PC users have had a 6 year head start on those maps.



It's true, but the revamp looks pretty insane. A week isn't a huge deal, but the changes do look awesome.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 22, 2011)

Battlefieldo - BF3 Achievements



> We’d like to warn you here in advance that this could be a spoiler for some players, so if you like surprises, DON’T LOOK!
> We have all the Battlefield 3 Achievements thanks to Majin Martin93. These have been taken from the Xbox 360 and contain all the single player achievements, including their names and the Mission they take place. At this point we do not know what version of the game these are from, but it’s speculated that this is from a developer version of the game. The screenshots we’re leaked early this morning on Majin Martin93′s Imgur Gallery. We’ve broken them down and posted the Achievements below.
> 
> ***SPOILER ALERT***
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - BF3 Achievements



For F#$k sake guys do not read unless you want the games plot ruined lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 22, 2011)

digibucc said:


> if you think all religions are... funny.
> it is



Yes but that was what those fucks who hijacked Flight 93 on 9/11 were screaming in Arabic (amongst other things like Up! Up! No Down!) according to the flight recorder transcript. Not that I should expect everyone to know that and probably should have just not posted that at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For F#$k sake guys do not read unless you want the games plot ruined lol



I read and Im still alive LOL


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:
			
		

> Thats what everyone whos following a game series or developer says about the next release, especially in the MMO community. DICE has nothing on WoW at launch, there was times when all of the servers were down for 2 - 3 days at a time, and that continued for months after it released.



WoW's launch was epic in every way.  I still love trolling WoW forums on patch day to read people bitching about an hour or two extra that WoW is down.  And IIRC it continued like that for just over a year after it launched.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - BF3 Achievements



Surprising that that is the full list, but I suppose thats just for achieves, not for pins and such, but BC2 had more for MP I thought.



DannibusX said:


> WoW's launch was epic in every way.  I still love trolling WoW forums on patch day to read people bitching about an hour or two extra that WoW is down.  And IIRC it continued like that for just over a year after it launched.



Yep, it was bad, but the people who weren't there to experience, who started later are all cottled, and they think an hour or two is the end of the world. I played Age of Conan at launch and it was great, servers never went down, was so happy, but missions got thin around level 55 and everyone just cries about it. All I thought was, "at least your able to login to the damn game". Oh well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anybody want to add me to origin?

brandonwh64


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anybody want to add me to origin?
> 
> brandonwh64



Sent.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> if you think all religions are... funny.
> it is


Agnostic, so yes I agree ! Hell the Aztec's worshiped the sun long before those other were around. Or was it the Inca's ? 
The way I feel about it is I won't deny the existence of a higher being, but I question it and what ever makes people 
comfortable with impending death is their business. Just please spare me the details 

So I got an email from BF3 with recommended requirements and did some GPU research an comparisons on http://www.hwcompare.com/10564/radeon-hd-6570-oem-2gb-vs-radeon-hd-6870/. 
I may switch to green. The GTX 570 seems to beat the 6950 for around the same money. My GTX 460 for $99 tears thru everything at 720P. Go ahead flame me that is why I posted it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

I accepted all requests I had


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I accepted all requests I had



So I'm wondering if I get 2 codes one for preorder and one for MOH if I will be able to load the beta on 2 different machines and play it at the same time ? Being hooked into Orgin I don't know , but I have noticed you can be logged into 2 different machines at once. 
Something Steam doesn't allow.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I ended up having to call them over the phone and they ordered it for me! I just checked my origin account and there it is!! YES!!!


Did you ask for your free game ? ME2, DS2 , BFBC2, or MOH. Finding their fucking number is a research project in itself


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 23, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> that is good news we won`t have a wookie tower in game like BF2 Oman carne, They go up for 5 mortar and they fall ...Oh I can not wait until the wookie`s fly



Naw the best way to get them is to peg em when they climb the ladder cause they are defenseless for like 20 seconds.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 23, 2011)

add me to origin list!

TheScrizz



idk when I'll be able to get the game though.
lol


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wait, so since I bought BF3 through origin I get a free game? But I already own BC2, DS2, MoH, and ME2. Does this mean I can pick a different EA title?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 23, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> add me to origin list!
> 
> TheScrizz
> 
> ...



DONE!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 23, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Wait, so since I bought BF3 through origin I get a free game? But I already own BC2, DS2, MoH, and ME2. Does this mean I can pick a different EA title?


No that is the only titles they offer. I have my own question if you look at my signature machine and add a GTX 460 to it and an old Altec lancing 5.i speaker system to it and a 17" Acer moniter keyboard and mouse what would you guys ask for it ? That is my new GPU money. This system will be brand new build with used parts , but never abused parts. I know the GPU will be bottleneck, but it'll run all games I'm sure. This will be a Craigslist add. Vista 64 bit. 
Thanks


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anybody want to add me to origin?
> 
> brandonwh64



Added for extreme justice.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 23, 2011)

GRRRRRRR



> *Shawna:*
> Thank you for contacting Origin Help. My name is Shawna. How may I assist you today?
> *you:*
> I have owned MoH LE since last Christmas, but just activated it on Origin tonight. When can I expect to get a BF3 Beta invite?
> ...


----------



## Frizz (Sep 23, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> GRRRRRRR



Wow she wasn't very helpful


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

random said:


> Wow she wasn't very helpful



She wasn't bad compared to the one I got. I don't remember them advertising a free game when pre-ordering BF3, but it seemed they did and it was silent. I didn't know about ti till the day after it was expired, so I tried pre-ordering and it didn't give it to me, so I talked to someone on live chat. They just told me the deal ran out on the 19th, and I know some people here had got a free game after the deal ran out. So I asked and they basically shot me down. I know BF3 is one of their top sellers this year and they want to push Origin, so I figured I would play the "so can I cancel my pre-order" card to see if they would offer me a game to not cancel it, since they aren't new games anyways. But nope, just asked for my order number and canceled it. So it will remain canceled till last minute, then I'll decide where I want to get it from.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 23, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> GRRRRRRR



you go into MOH and click redeem code and type the key on the beta invite card.I have not been in the beta yet either so do not worry.I got MOH the day it came out too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

It took me going onto live chat 3 times yesterday until I found someone that would truly help me.

The first one just said "sorry cant help you"
The second said "just try again tomorrow"
The third said "Oh im sorry, since your having so much trouble, here is the number and they will be glad to help you buy it over the phone."

Some of those people are straight up ass holes.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 23, 2011)

random said:


> Wow she wasn't very helpful


I got a Brother who grew up in Oakland so we had the mean streets of the Bay Area in common. Like me he got out while he could and moved to Texas.He was extremely helpful and gave it to me on the 20th. Plus I got it for $45 with a Birthday Coupon they had sent. I pre-ordered it a week prior though may be the reason. They just hadn't included the free game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats ok. Those are BF2 maps. PC users have had a 6 year head start on those maps.



And we get to play _on a PC_.

No beta email here as yet.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! I just noticed.. It's probably already been said, but it's telling me that buying it from origins i get to play on the 25th not the 27th!..  Holly fuck nuggets I'm E for this game!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

so sunday is early beta day?  thought it was monday! IM SO FUCKING EXCITED


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> so sunday is early beta day?  thought it was monday! IM SO FUCKING EXCITED



Yea that's what Origins is telling me! I hope its Sunday 12:00am! Getting it Saturday night and having it all day Sunday will be awesome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

I purchased yesterday so im super excited!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 23, 2011)

All the Beta is to me is "Get my Soldier name before some douche does."


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2011)

Tehehe I already saved up money for it! I'm gunna wait a few days to see if my pc can run it though...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Tehehe I already saved up money for it! I'm gunna wait a few days to see if my pc can run it though...



I would get it if I was you (cause of the DLC's) then upgrade later. in the mean time, play on low settings


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Where are you guys seeing this on origin about possible earlier beta access? On origin it self or by email?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would get it if I was you (cause of the DLC's) then upgrade later. in the mean time, play on low settings



Do you think my mom would take me to the midnight release?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I purchased yesterday so im super excited!



Yea... I'm so broke after my wedding.. lol I told my wife if i had too.. i would sale my wedding ring to get BF3!!.. J/K  Errr she didn't think it was funny..


----------



## Boneface (Sep 23, 2011)

From reading it, i think they mean order by the 25th to get early acess to beta for whenever it starts


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Where are you guys seeing this on origin about possible earlier beta access? On origin it self or by email?



Yes someone please answer this. No email here yet. Though my Alpha email took it's time too. Ended up just logging in to the Alpha site and getting my key. 

/goes back to look at Beta site

(Bah already logged in)


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes someone please answer this. No email here yet. Though my Alpha email took it's time too. Ended up just logging in to the Alpha site and getting my key.
> 
> /goes back to look at Beta site
> 
> (Bah already logged in)



Mine says buy before the 25th to start playing before the 27th. 

Here is there excite words!

Want to be the first to play Battlefield 3? Pre-order by September 25th, 2011 to receive an Origin exclusive, 2-day early access to beta!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes which I have done. And "by mine" are you referring to an email or wat?

You console player getting stoked too?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes which I have done. And "by mine" *are you referring to an email or wat?*
> 
> You console player getting stoked too?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/k7edL.jpg



Here.. hehehe  Your killing me... you've made me read it over 50 times..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 23, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Do you think my mom would take me to the midnight release?



uh no. not likely. Ride a bicycle, knowing the average geek/gamer we NEED the exercise.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> IM SO FUCKING EXCITED



and you can't fucking hide it?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> so sunday is early beta day?  thought it was monday! IM SO FUCKING EXCITED





DannibusX said:


> and you can't fucking hide it?



I'm about to lose control and I think I fucking like it.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 23, 2011)

I was gonna link the video on youtube, but I thought I'd spare folks' sensibilities.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank heavens.  Although, now that that bit or horridness is stuck in my head, more should have to suffer.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 23, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I was gonna link the video on youtube, but I thought I'd spare folks' sensibilities.



what vid?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 23, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what vid?



You asked for it.  Quoted for evidence.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6A6pMO_WKM


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 23, 2011)

Well it's obvious you misunderstood. Early beta means 27 sep. open is 29. so no 25. 
See also here:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?returnUrl=|bf3|

Now I tried to sign in and it says I'm not allowed. probably will open on 27


----------



## digibucc (Sep 23, 2011)

25th is the date you need to buy moh on origin by in order to get into the beta on the 27th, unless you get early access for some other reason. the 29th as said is open beta.

they have stated people who ordered when moh was released would get access, but i doubt they will send emails to all impulse, steam & d2d customers who bought it (as well as b&m). instead they will get open beta access like everyone else.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

What digi said is how it works.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> 25th is the date you need to buy moh on origin by in order to get into the beta on the 27th, unless you get early access for some other reason. the 29th as said is open beta.


Exactly, I got an e-mail stating this yesterday


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> 25th is the date you need to buy moh on origin by in order to get into the beta on the 27th, unless you get early access for some other reason. the 29th as said is open beta.
> 
> they have stated people who ordered when moh was released would get access, but i doubt they will send emails to all impulse, steam & d2d customers who bought it (as well as b&m). instead they will get open beta access like everyone else.



moh on origin? what about those of us who pre-ordered BF3 on Origin?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2011)

> Q: Who is eligible for early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta on September 27th?
> 
> A: *Customers who have pre-ordered the PC digital download version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin*, or registered their first-hand copy of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition, or purchased Medal of Honor Limited Edition from Steam prior to July 26th, 2011.



Source


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Source



that is what i thought but digi's statement was misleading and wanted to clarify.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> that is what i thought but digi's statement was misleading and wanted to clarify.



I think digi meant BF3, not MOH. If he did his statement is completely true.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think digi meant BF3, not MOH. If he did his statement is completely true.



i blame digi


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Scrizz you pre order yet?


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Scrizz you pre order yet?



no.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 23, 2011)

so close


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> so close



you need to get on steam more often!
I need to send you a few choice words.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 23, 2011)

I went ahead and just pre ordered the damn thing to circumvent the whole MOH catastrophe.  First time I ever spent $60 on a damn game


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 23, 2011)

It'll be the best $60 you've invested though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2011)

As far as entertainment value, probably, yes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> First time I ever spent $60 on a damn game



Really? You haven't ever bough a CE or anything?


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2011)

Unnamed troll has been shot. Thread cleaned. Go about your business in a respectful manner. Medics DO NOT DEFIB!

Thank you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2011)

No, thank you.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 23, 2011)

Battlefieldo - More than one soldier per Battlelog Account possible



Spoiler







Good news, everyone. Recently there was some speculation on how much soldiers you can create in Battlelog on your Battlefield 3 / EA Origin Account. In the early Alpha Trial you could only create one Soldier per Battlelog Account. We now have proof from a User who sneak peeked into Battlelog, yes it _was_ possible. He managed to create multiple Soldiers on his profile and confirmed that it’s possible to create more than one. Check out the Screenshots below to get a peek on Battlelog.



If you had any doubts...  BF3Blog.com - Nvidia Preparing Special Drivers for Battlefield 3 Beta



Spoiler



The Battlefield 3 beta is less than a week away, and graphics card maker Nvidia revealed to us that they plan to release brand new, custom drivers just in time for the Battlefield 3 beta. The new, Battlefield 3-specific GeForce drivers are set to arrive on September 26, a day ahead of the beta release. The drivers will make sure the game (beta) runs smooth with no driver incompatibilities, something which happened with the Bad Company 2 beta last year.

The new drivers will also make sure the beta can take full advantage of Nvidia hardware, with the ability to max out features such as Tesselation. The drivers will also bring better performance across the board on Nvidia GeForce graphics cards.



New Battlefield Blog Post:  Your Battlefield 3 Open Beta early access questions answered (nothing really new)



Spoiler



Friday, 23 September 2011 07:00

With the Battlefield 3 Open Beta starting September 29th, millions of gamers will have the chance to play Battlefield 3, help us test our back-end, and give us valuable feedback on the game.

Some of you will be eligible to start playing the Open Beta as early as September 27th, a full 48 hours before the it opens to the public. This post will answer any of your questions on how early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta works.

If you have more questions, we have a more extensive Open Beta FAQ at this link.

Q: What are the regular dates for the Open Beta?
A: September 29th-October 10th, 2011.

Q: Who is eligible for early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta on September 27th?
A: Customers who have pre-ordered the PC digital download version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin, or registered their first-hand copy of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition, or purchased Medal of Honor Limited Edition from Steam prior to July 26th, 2011.

Q: How do I join the early access Open Beta?
A: For Xbox 360, you will receive an email with instructions and your personal early access code. Note your code and follow the instructions.

For Playstation 3, the early access Open Beta will automatically appear for you in the PlayStation Network Store.

On PC, you will receive an email with instructions and your personal early access code. Note your code and follow the instructions to redeem the code on Origin.

Q: I bought Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition on Steam. How do I get early access?
A: If you purchased Medal of Honor through Steam prior to July 26th, 2011 cut-off, you are eligible for early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta.

To view your key, go to Medal of Honor in your Steam library, and click the "cd key" link. Find the "Battlefield 3 Open Beta early access" key.

Battlefield 3 is delivered through Electronic Arts' Origin client. (direct download, 47mb: www.origin.com/download )

Once you have Origin installed, run it and log in with your Origin ID. (This will be the same as your EA account ID used in Medal of Honor.). In the Origin client, click the gear icon in the top menu bar, and then select "redeem product code".

Q: Is Origin required to play the Open Beta?
A: Origin is not required to play on Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3. For PC, Origin will be used to distribute the Open Beta installation and run the game, and is therefore necessary to play.

Q: Where do I install Origin?
A: www.origin.com/download

Q: Where do I go if I have more question?
A: You can visit our extensive Open Beta FAQ here.



==================================================

Eurogamer BF3 Developer Chat (Shakycam) 1 of 6
Eurogamer BF3 Developer Chat (Shakycam) 2 of 6
Eurogamer BF3 Developer Chat (Shakycam) 3 of 6
Eurogamer BF3 Developer Chat (Shakycam) 4 of 6
Eurogamer BF3 Developer Chat (Shakycam) 5 of 6
Eurogamer BF3 Developer Chat (Shakycam) 6 of 6

==================================================

Another teaser video, before the actual video...getting old...23 seconds, including opening and closing titles.  Battlefield 3 Jay-Z 99 Problems Gameplay Teaser

==================================================

Also, Twitter correction on video requirements: 

twitter.com/Lezziter: "Man kan göra nyheter av nästan allt @zh1nt0 säger.. http://t.co/u3gG6H7z #bf3 #hype" (Engrish:  "One can make news by almost all @ zh1nt0 says http://t.co/u3gG6H7z #bf3 #hype")
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "@Lezziter #bf3 #hype Ja alltså, dubbelkolla gärna med @repi " (Engrish:  "@Lezziter #bf3 #hype Well then, please double-check with @repi ")
twitter.com/repi: "@zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High."

==================================================

I LOL'ed.  Battlefield 3: Caspian Border Playstation 3 Trailer


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> 25th is the date you need to buy moh on origin by in order to get into the beta on the 27th, unless you get early access for some other reason. the 29th as said is open beta.
> 
> they have stated people who ordered when moh was released would get access, but i doubt they will send emails to all impulse, steam & d2d customers who bought it (as well as b&m). instead they will get open beta access like everyone else.



Well, there is a description of which MOH owners on Steam will get an early beta key, and how:



> Q: I bought Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition on Steam. How do I get early access?
> A: If you purchased Medal of Honor through Steam prior to July 26th, 2011 cut-off, you are eligible for early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta.
> 
> To view your key, go to Medal of Honor in your Steam library, and click the "cd key" link. Find the "Battlefield 3 Open Beta early access" key.
> ...



Also, there is no reason they should not be able to identify MOH Limited edition owners by the MOH registration key they used on their EA Account.  I better get my two days early access, dammit!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2011)

I pre-ordered the game from another retailer. Is there a way to download origin and pre-download BF3 and get ready for the beta early even though i cant access it until the 29th???

Actually, dont worry, I found the download link


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

You can download Origin and wait, it's all up in the air when the beta client lands. But I'm betting on the 27th the client will be there for everyone. Nice thing is, if you got to wait, it's not a huge deal. Yes it is a 2 day wait, but the 27th the beta will not go up at 12:01am, so who knows when it will be up. But I'm betting once it goes full Open, since servers will have already been up, we will be able to play right away (though that is just a guess).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll download origin (45mb??) once my fucking ISP stops throttling my connection.

Its gone 12am yet Im only able to download at less then 56k dial up speeds. tefuckingriffic


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2011)

god damn it, I cant get the pc version anywhere in my town :c


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2011)

Why do you need to buy it "in your town"?

And where is that anyway? Pyongyang?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> god damn it, I cant get the pc version anywhere in my town :c



Time for a digital distributor.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Time for a digital distributor.



Wanna give me your credit card? 


Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why do you need to buy it "in your town"?
> 
> And where is that anyway? Pyongyang?



Because the closest gamestop is about 120kms away, and I don't have a credit card to buy it off steam(where I would like to get it).  Also I'm in Canada... Not like really northern canada, although I would love to live there (better pc temps )


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 24, 2011)

I get an orgasim everytime I hear Battlefield 3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 24, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I get an orgasim everytime I hear Battlefield 3



I would say "Battlefield 3" a bunch of times, but I just don't swing that way...not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 24, 2011)

ugh! Another orgasim!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 24, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Karl-Magnus Troedsson Interview


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Wanna give me your credit card?



I don't have one, I have a Debit Card from my bank (you should be able to get one) or use paypal.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 24, 2011)

twitter.com/CatalystCreator: "We'll have a special driver for BF3 next week (along with official Catalyst 11.9 release)"


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 24, 2011)

That was a nice video! xD


----------



## digibucc (Sep 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't have one, I have a Debit Card from my bank (you should be able to get one) or use paypal.



paypal would be the fastest if he has nothing else set up.  if it simply must be cash retail idk sry


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't have one, I have a Debit Card from my bank (you should be able to get one) or use paypal.



Everytime I use it my bank put my bank account on hold because they think someone is stealing my money :c


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Everytime I use it my bank put my bank account on hold because they think someone is stealing my money :c



so call your bank. duh duh duh DUH!!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> so call your bank. duh duh duh DUH!!!



They are retarded and keep doing it :c Also, I usually get those prepaid credit cards from blockbuster, but now that blockbuster closed I cant get em :c


----------



## digibucc (Sep 24, 2011)

what about green dot or moneypak or the like, can you get prepaid cards anywhere other than blockbuster?

here we can get them at rite aid/ kinneys, etc. but idk if your socialist/communist/hahaha nation has drugs stores


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what about green dot or moneypak or the like, can you get prepaid cards anywhere other than blockbuster?
> 
> here we can get them at rite aid/ kinneys, etc.  but idk if your socialist/communist/hahaha nation has drugs stores



No idea what those are lol, and we do, along with our free health care :3 I think 711 has them though.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> No idea what those are lol, and we do, along with our free health care :3 I think 711 has them though.



lol i'm just playing, i'm the last to play nationalist  good luck!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Everytime I use it my bank put my bank account on hold because they think someone is stealing my money :c



If you bank has issues with paypal, time to find a new bank, paypal isnt some small time thing, if they can't understand how to deal with it, I wouldnt want them handling my money.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

I hate when banks do that....

I usually use my debit card to buy most of my hardware online when paypal isnt possible.

then all of a sudden, a restriction was placed on my card and i wasnt allowed to use my card to buy stuff unless i was there at the till to manually punch in my pin number.

when i finally called my bank they told me that a fellow bank user who bought something around the sametime as me online using the same site had his bank details stolen. and because our transactions were within seconds or minutes of each other, the system automatically blocked my card just incase the thieves tried to use my details to buy stuff.

when i asked for the restriction to be lifted. they said they couldnt do it as my details were already 'possibly' compromised and the only way to get full functionality back was to cancel that particular debit card and have them issue me a new one.

bit of an inconvenience for me, but at least the system red flagged my card when it noticed details were stolen


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you bank has issues with paypal, time to find a new bank, paypal isnt some small time thing, if they can't understand how to deal with it, I wouldnt want them handling my money.


I hate being young :c I can't have my own account, I need to have a branch off my parents and my parents have been with this bank 20+ years so they get tons of benefits.. Is it possible to get paychecks sent to paypal?


FreedomEclipse said:


> I hate when banks do that....
> 
> I usually use my debit card to buy most of my hardware online when paypal isnt possible.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are just trying to keep us safe, but it's a hassle to have to call them every time you want to buy something ;c


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I hate being young :c


Well Bro you will eat those words soon enough


----------



## digibucc (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I hate being young :c I can't have my own account ... Is it possible to get paychecks sent to paypal?



yeah that's a precarious position kevin.  not being able to legally hold your own accounts you are infinitely limited by what your parents are willing to do for you. paypal is linked to a physical bank account, which is what you will need. it's possible to use virtual cards and such with paypal, but the cash has to come from somewhere, and it needs to go into a bank to get there.

if your parents are willing there is such a thing as a custodial account, where they vouch for any money you may spend. you would have to work it out with them, but if you are responsible and make a plan for pay back, etc - they may be willing to let you.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well Bro you will eat those words soon enough



I hate not having a credit card*


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 24, 2011)

i have to watch what I post but I want to rebut with this.  This may have already been posted.

2 GTX 580s required to max this game on Ultra settings.

I don't believe you actually need 2 GTX 580s to lock this game @ 60 FPS on ultra.  This shows the devs mindset that the game is a beast to run as we all know ourselves.  My admonition to acquire a GTX 570 card or 2 that equal a GTX 570 for this to look was actually quite lenient.  I read one of the devs stating the recommended PC specs are for medium quality settings.  I never said you can or will afford that nice of a setup, not to mention the rest of the PC you need.  I am telling you what is common sense that this game will need to run efficiently at max settings.  Obviously at low resolutions, you don't need as much GPU juice.  I wasn't referring to these people.  Take a chill pill people.


----------



## Recus (Sep 24, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> i have to watch what I post but I want to rebut with this.  This may have already been posted.
> 
> 2 GTX 580s required to max this game on Ultra settings.
> 
> I don't believe you actually need 2 GTX 580s to lock this game @ 60 FPS on ultra.  This shows the devs mindset that the game is a beast to run as we all know ourselves.  My admonition to acquire a GTX 570 card or 2 that equal a GTX 570 for this to look was actually quite lenient.  I read one of the devs stating the recommended PC specs are for medium quality settings.  I never said you can or will afford that nice of a setup, not to mention the rest of the PC you need.  I am telling you what is common sense that this game will need to run efficiently at max settings.  Obviously at low resolutions, you don't need as much GPU juice.  I wasn't referring to these people.  Take a chill pill people.



Somewhere I have read that future games will require two cards by default.


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got some money. Preordered!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Recus said:


> Somewhere I have read that future games will require two cards by default.



*somewhere* doesnt exactly mean its true. If you cant provide a source then its as good as saying that god exists.

I highly doubt they will require 2 cards by default. they will do what theyve always done. and make a single card thats more powerful then 2 older/medium range cards rolled into one.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 24, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> i have to watch what I post but I want to rebut with this.  This may have already been posted.
> 
> 2 GTX 580s required to max this game on Ultra settings.
> 
> I don't believe you actually need 2 GTX 580s to lock this game @ 60 FPS on ultra.  This shows the devs mindset that the game is a beast to run as we all know ourselves.  My admonition to acquire a GTX 570 card or 2 that equal a GTX 570 for this to look was actually quite lenient.  I read one of the devs stating the recommended PC specs are for medium quality settings.  I never said you can or will afford that nice of a setup, not to mention the rest of the PC you need.  I am telling you what is common sense that this game will need to run efficiently at max settings.  Obviously at low resolutions, you don't need as much GPU juice.  I wasn't referring to these people.  Take a chill pill people.



this:



GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/repi: "@zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High."


----------



## Recus (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *somewhere* doesnt exactly mean its true. If you cant provide a source then its as good as saying that god exists.
> 
> I highly doubt they will require 2 cards by default.



So supercomputers need more CPUs and GPUs for more calculation power but PCs doesn't need Big Bang-Marshal and Classified SR-2 for more games performance? 



> they will do what theyve always done. and make a single card thats more powerful then 2 older/medium range cards rolled into one.



Who? DICE?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Recus said:


> So supercomputers need more CPUs and GPUs for more calculation power but PCs doesn't need Big Bang-Marshal and Classified SR-2 for more games performance?



Unless everyone suddenly earns $2000-4000 per week. no-ones gonna be building any supercomputers any time soon.

we've gone from everyone needing to own dual card setups just for gaming to every one needing to own supercomputers just for gaming. 

what other BS are you going to suggest we need next??? a microwave oven inside our PCs so we can toast our burritos without leaving the desk while we frag noobs online???


----------



## Recus (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no-ones gonna be building any supercomputers any time soon.



*Stampede Supercomputer*
*Titan Supercomputer*



> we've gone from everyone needing to own dual card setups just for gaming



But need 4/6/8 cores CPUs?



> to every one needing to own supercomputers just for gaming.
> 
> what other BS are you going to suggest we need next??? a microwave oven inside our PCs so we can toast our burritos without leaving the desk while we frag noobs online???



Herpa derpa. :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I hate not having a credit card*



Yes the credit card companies hate it too. These are more words you very well could eat soon enough. Thus, when you do get credit card(s) don't go nuts and screw your adulthood before it even begins.

Of course the argument could be made that student loans are even worse.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Recus said:


> *Stampede Supercomputer*
> *Titan Supercomputer*
> 
> those



Ok.... Stampede are Texas Advanced Computing Center (TACC) at The University of Texas

and Cray are building a super computer for the goverment

What do they BOTH have in common???? MILLIONS or BILLIONS in funding.

'We' do not. and secondly stampede and cray arent buildng them for gaming 

your point is invalid




Recus said:


> But need 4/6/8 cores CPUs?




we need only 4 until software dictates we need more



Recus said:


> Herpa derpa. :shadedshu



your point is still invalid.

no where does it mention anything about dual card setups as default or super computers just for gaming.

we have 4/6/8 cores because of technological advances, It doesnt mean we actually need them. and even then it doesnt make them a super computer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I just bought it... Still trying to figure out why I had to pay tax?.. No tax on steam games.. As much as I hate EA and Origins now.. I like Dice.. knowing my luck.. all this origin crap will kill bf3 and it will be in the bargain bin for $29.99 soon.  Origins will be what kills it on pc.. I don't care where it's sold from I'll get it, but most of my rl pc gaming friends are not getting it because it's not on Steam....  Hopefully, i can sway them over to origins.. :shadedshu BUT I'm ready guys!


----------



## Recus (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ok.... Stampede are Texas Advanced Computing Center (TACC) at The University of Texas
> 
> and Cray are building a super computer for the goverment
> 
> ...



Can't you read. Who said supercomputers are for gaming?



> no where does it mention anything about dual card setups as default or super computers just for gaming.
> 
> we have 4/6/8 cores because of technological advances, It doesnt mean we actually need them. and even then it doesnt make them a super computer.



I see you can't understand two sentences in one sentence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> So supercomputers need more CPUs and GPUs for more calculation power*,* (end of first one) but PCs doesn't need Big Bang-Marshal and Classified SR-2 more for more games performance? (end of second one)



Btw, that article's author hasn't had time machine, he hasn't traveled in time and he hasn't said that BF3 will require to cards by default.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Recus said:


> Btw, that article's author hasn't had time machine, he hasn't traveled in time and he hasn't said that BF3 will require to cards by default.



nope, but you are making the claim that all games in the future will require dual gpu setups by default which is just total BS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I hate not having a credit card*



Tip from an old man. Credit cards are the devil. Don't get a bunch and don't use them unless its an emergency.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2011)

you paid taxes? I had zero tax when I purchased...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> you paid taxes? *I had zero tax when I purchased...*



Yea and it sux.. You didn't pay tax on origin?


*@TheMailMan78
Did you get my PM? If so, disregard that.. I no longer need that info. *


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2011)

Is there a beta preload?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tip from an old man. Credit cards are the devil. Don't get a bunch and don't use them unless its an emergency.



Emergency .... as in..... bulldozer?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2011)

I paid with my debit card over the phone to origin.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Is there a beta preload?



It's not letting me preload yet.. I hope they start before the 27th.. because if they wait then It will take forever to get...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 24, 2011)

I have not received a Beta code in my email yet. I preordered on Origin right after the Alpha ended. What's the deal?


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have not received a Beta code in my email yet. I preordered on Origin right after the Alpha ended. What's the deal?



I'm guessing we'll all get emails on Monday.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 24, 2011)

what upsets me is i pre-ordered the game back in march.   Origin didn't even exist then.  but because i bought it then i don't get early beta, even though imo an 6 month pre-order merits it.

oh well   it's only 2 days...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah that is bs. I almost pre-ordered from Amazon way early and actually thought I had for a time but was wrong. Seems silly in retrospect not to just wait and we "should have known" but still...



Mindweaver said:


> Yea and it sux.. You didn't pay tax on origin?



I paid tax too iirc but I'm getting physical copy? Has to do with a company's physical presence in your state too I believe whether it be a warehouse or a call center or whatever. Eventually we'll pay tax on most if not all transactions surely.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 24, 2011)

*To FreedomEclipse*

Hey Freedom, are you gonna run that "flight school " you used to for BF2 on BF3? If you are, count me in. I will need help learning to fly with a stick.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that is bs. I almost pre-ordered from Amazon way early and actually thought I had for a time but was wrong. Seems silly in retrospect not to just wait and we "should have known" but still...
> 
> 
> 
> I paid tax too iirc but I'm getting physical copy? Has to do with a company's physical presence in your state too I believe whether it be a warehouse or a call center or whatever. Eventually we'll pay tax on most if not all transactions surely.



I'm just being bitchy because I wanted it on steam where I have all my newer games.. and don't pay tax on steam. But to your company's physical presence? err I've not seen any physical origin stores have you? <--- This is not me being a smart ass.. I'm just curious has EA put up some small stores in the bigger cities? Like EA stores?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Hey Freedom, are you gonna run that "flight school " you used to for BF2 on BF3? If you are, count me in. I will need help learning to fly with a stick.



It depends. flying stick is a lot more easy then doing it with a keyboard, realtime throttle control makes a big difference instead of always having to tap the W or S key.

I'll have to see how the game is first though. I can probably teach you how to drop bombs on target and how to 'toy' with other enemy aircraft before killing them. but Infantry with stinger missiles will make flying a lot more dangerous.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang it, origin sux


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 24, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm just being bitchy because I wanted it on steam where I have all my newer games.. and don't pay tax on steam. But to your company's physical presence? err I've not seen any physical origin stores have you? <--- This is not me being a smart ass.. I'm just curious has EA put up some small stores in the bigger cities? Like EA stores?



I paid tax too. if EA has any kind of physical site in your state (like a call center or employee office) they can and should charge you tax. people that live in places with steam offices pay tax on that service.



FreedomEclipse said:


> It depends. flying stick is a lot more easy then doing it with a keyboard, realtime throttle control makes a big difference instead of always having to tap the W or S key.
> 
> I'll have to see how the game is first though. I can probably teach you how to drop bombs on target and how to 'toy' with other enemy aircraft before killing them. but Infantry with stinger missiles will make flying a lot more dangerous.



jets do not have "bombs" iirc. just different types of missiles (they probably all have locking mechanisms of some sort)


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I paid tax too. if EA has any kind of physical site in your state (like a call center or employee office) they can and should charge you tax. people that live in places with steam offices pay tax on that service.
> 
> 
> 
> jets do not have "bombs" iirc. just different types of missiles (they probably all have locking mechanisms of some sort)



Yea, but like a said i've not seen an EA store nor call center.. That's my only grip... You know? If they have physical stores and Employees then yes tax should apply, but if not then this just doesn't feel right..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It depends. flying stick is a lot more easy then doing it with a keyboard, realtime throttle control makes a big difference instead of always having to tap the W or S key.
> 
> I'll have to see how the game is first though. I can probably teach you how to drop bombs on target and how to 'toy' with other enemy aircraft before killing them. but Infantry with stinger missiles will make flying a lot more dangerous.



Thanks i plan to try to be the crazy hippy pilot from BC2 with the Huey UH-1 or little bird. I like being helpful even if Im not the best boots on the ground.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> jets do not have "bombs" iirc. just different types of missiles (they probably all have locking mechanisms of some sort)



So they took bombs on jets out of BF3????

well if they want to make gameplay easier by giving us air to ground missles that lock on to targets then im all for that. Saves me a lot of time selecting ground targets manually when the HUD can just throw a red circle around them. --- HOWEVER this would also mean we cant target infantry with air to ground missles which is just retarded IMO but it would bring some balance to the game i suppose. 

Force pilots to come in low for a gun run when there are about 5 or 6 guys on the ground with stinger missiles pointed at your ass.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I paid tax too. if EA has any kind of physical site in your state (like a call center or employee office) they can and should charge you tax. people that live in places with steam offices pay tax on that service.
> 
> 
> 
> jets do not have "bombs" iirc. just different types of missiles (they probably all have locking mechanisms of some sort)



The A-10C has cluster bombs and laser guided bombs.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, but like a said i've not seen an EA store nor call center.. That's my only grip... You know? If they have physical stores and Employees then yes tax should apply, but if not then this just doesn't feel right..



you would not know if they did. they wouldn't have a retail store, just a private office.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The A-10C has cluster bombs and laser guided bombs.



source? I did not think much information at all was released about the jets.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> source? I did not think much information at all was released about the jets.



Same thing to you. How do you know that they are taking bombs on aircraft out of the game if not much information was released?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what upsets me is i pre-ordered the game back in march.   Origin didn't even exist then.  but because i bought it then i don't get early beta, even though imo an 6 month pre-order merits it.
> 
> oh well   it's only 2 days...



That makes no sense. I bought Dragon Age 2 in March and got a free copy of Mass Effect 2 like a week later through EA downloader, was a bonus to DAII owners. And that rolled over into my Origin games once I signed up. If you got it through EA, I don't see why it wouldn't have moved into your Origin games and gave you a beta key.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Same thing to you. How do you know that they are taking bombs on aircraft out of the game if not much informationw was released?



couldn't find gully's post with the twitter, but it was from Zh1nt0, here is an EA UK thread on it.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426863-zh1nt0-no-bombs-jets-joke-right.html


----------



## Altered (Sep 25, 2011)

Just asking does anyone know if this place is legit?

http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html

http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2011)

Altered said:


> Just asking does anyone know if this place is legit?
> 
> http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html
> 
> http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html



I wouldnt trust it


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 25, 2011)

Altered said:


> Just asking does anyone know if this place is legit?
> 
> http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html
> 
> http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html



I would stick to getting it from a known source ,this looks like the place I seen on a cheat site a few years ago,Were hackers pay cheap for cd-keys,Also they say It is 

Buy Battlefield 3 as Digital Download: We provide you with a CD Key from an original Retail Box which enables you to activate and download the game via Origin.

That is what makes me worry about it,Remember If It sounds to good to be true It usually is.I would spend the extra $5 bucks on Origin and know it is from Dice/EA not some guy selling the same key from a retail box.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> couldn't find gully's post with the twitter, but it was from Zh1nt0, here is an EA UK thread on it.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426863-zh1nt0-no-bombs-jets-joke-right.html



yeah i get the point......

Somehow i kinda agree with the comments said about people using the laser guidance part of it, Similar to the whole tracer dart system in BC2. people will use it at first -- be amused by it, then get bored of it and not bother with it anymore. which alltogether makes the whole idea rather obselete. No laser designator = no bombing run = useless function/feature.

I understand how they want to promote the team work aspect of it though.  but im sceptical if its going to work.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

Man this is tough! I don't know what to do! All I can think about is playing this game! AHHHH So close yet so far! I'm ready to play now!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2011)

New Trailer

[yt]FEiyQCscbMo&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

*Oh o?*

Why don't I see Battlefield 3 Beta In origin?









Like this guy? http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/76/bf3origin.png


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2011)

You are not the only one AphexDreamer.  I don't see it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You are not the only one AphexDreamer.  I don't see it.



Oh interesting? Photoshop perhaps? Not sure how to tell?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 25, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 News, Previews, Videos and Tweets Roundup



Spoiler



<see original article for links>

Friday, 23 September, 2011 at 13:45 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
It's been a busy week for Battlefield 3 and we anticipate it will only get busier with the beta starting up. Here is all the news, previews, videos and important tweets we could find from this week. 

We are always looking for staff to help post stories, so if you are at least 18, know HTML and are on top of the latest Battlefield news then shoot me an email. 

News

BF Blog - Open Beta early access questions answered
Battlelog Image Shows Multiple Soldiers
Asia now included in PC open beta
EA's cheeky BF3 tagline goes beyond Call of Duty
Alienware Battlefield 3 Promotion
AMD Can You Run It Tool
NVIDIA releasing BF3 drivers on Sept. 26th
AMD Catalyst 11.9 BF3 drivers next week
BF3 receives "Japan Game Awards 2011 Future Division" award at TGS
Battlefield dev doesn't want 500+ devs
zh1nt0 on Battlerecorder
GameSpot Hosting BF3 Tournament in SF on Sept. 26th
BF3 Pre-Orders Up to 1.5 Million
Claymore Playstation 3 Mod
EA touring with Xbox 360 builds in UK
Leaked Xbox 360 Achievements (Possible spoilers)
Battlefield 3: Why there's no Commander
84% of PC Gamers Will Want To Upgrade For BF3

Previews / Interviews / Videos

Hands-On - Atomic PC
Eurogamer Readers vs. BF3
EG Expo hands-on - VG247
PS3 vs Xbox 360 vs PC - BeefJack
Operation Guillotine from Eurogamer Expo
BF3 Preview - GamePron
VG247 community impressions: Chris’s take
BF3 Machinima Music Video by Quantic Media
GamerSpawn Video Interview w/ KM Troedsson
Eurogamer Expo X360 Preview - Thunderbolt Games
NVIDIA Eurogamer Expo Interview w/ KM Troedsson

Eurogamer BF3 Developer Chat Videos - KM Troedsson (Via smarshallsay)

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5 (Demo)
Part 6 (Demo)

Tweets

Stats saved in real time
Recommended settings are for High
Everything wiped from alpha to beta, beta to final
Friendly fire off by default
M1911 is a Gun Club & Veteran exclusive. More Veteran bonuses
Health & armor recovery off in hardcore
Javelin & Stinger require lock on to fire
Proximity based squad perks
Tap fire more recoil than full auto
~2 portable missiles take down jets
Tanks disable around 2-4 hits
Vehicle destruction system overhauled
No dumb bombs
Middle East players in PC Beta


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 25, 2011)

Origin update let me change my origin name to Death_Incarnate. Add me Never Mind. It says iancomings1 still.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2011)

I am ColonelRocker, please add me too! 

Also, could we possibly get a list in the OP with our Origin names?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 25, 2011)

I broke down and pre ordered the ps3 version.... If it sucks too bad I'll give it to my sister who wants it already and just get it for pc (which is prob gunna happen)


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 25, 2011)

Make sure your Origin name is what you want your soldier to be named.  Perusing the FAQ and I saw this:



> How do I change my in-game soldier name?
> A key part of the Battlefield 3 experience is the social features and ranking provided by Battlelog. In order to keep things clear between your identity on Battlelog, your Origin friends list, and your in-game identity - the game uses your Origin ID as your soldier name. This ensures that the players you socialize with in Battlelog are identifiable in-game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 25, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Make sure your Origin name is what you want your soldier to be named.  Perusing the FAQ and I saw this:



Kinda hard to do that when EA is using my name from 5 years ago. Plus they refuse to change it. BS total BS (in lemur king voice) "ohh we can't change that ohhh."


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Kinda hard to do that when EA is using my name from 5 years ago. Plus they refuse to change it. BS total BS (in lemur king voice) "ohh we can't change that ohhh."



Steam lets me change my name whenever I want 

That what I would say to them.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tuesday can't come fast enough aaaaargghhhhhh


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 25, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Steam lets me change my name whenever I want
> 
> That what I would say to them.



fuck steam. lol
they don't have BF3



and neither do I
xD


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Make sure your Origin name is what you want your soldier to be named.  Perusing the FAQ and I saw this:



Thats weird as someone had already posted screenshots having multiple soldier names on one account.


----------



## P1n3apqlExpr3ss (Sep 25, 2011)

PC beta - Do we need to preorder to get access to it at all? Not part of 48 hours exclusive period


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 25, 2011)

The way I understand it, pre-ordering through Origin gives you 48 hours early access to the public open beta. So anybody can play the beta starting the 29th, Origin pre-orderers get it the 27th.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 25, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> fuck steam. lol
> they don't have BF3
> 
> 
> ...



the point is tell origin that so they get their ass in gear! 



1Kurgan1 said:


> That makes no sense. I bought Dragon Age 2 in March and got a free copy of Mass Effect 2 like a week later through EA downloader, was a bonus to DAII owners. And that rolled over into my Origin games once I signed up. If you got it through EA, I don't see why it wouldn't have moved into your Origin games and gave you a beta key.



i'm sorry, important point i skipped: it was from D2D.
i didn't mean to make it sound like EA jipped me, I understand - i just still think it's kinda stupid that a 6 month pre-order from ANYWHERE legitimate doesn't get two days early access.

oh well, i also got the limited edition for $33 because of the sale at the time, that's the trade-off i guess - $27 for 2 days early beta


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why don't I see Battlefield 3 Beta In origin?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/WTF.jpg
> ...





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You are not the only one AphexDreamer.  I don't see it.



Hey guys I didn't see it either.. So, I restarted origins and it had to update and then it showed up.  

Add me on Origins! 
My name on Origins is... *Mindweaver*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I didn't see it either.. So, I restarted origins and it had to update and then it showed up.
> 
> Add me on Origins!
> My name on Origins is... *Mindweaver*



Hmm I restarted Origin just now and no update and I still just BF3 Game no Beta version. 

Also added you.

Can you go to your about section and see what version you have? Mine says 8.2.5.2532 106754


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys I just had an idea that I wanted to share.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2405967&postcount=122


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey guys I just had an idea that I wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2405967&postcount=122



Wrong, You can copy the game install files that origin download's and just replace them in the download folder of origin when you format, I have been doing this for a while with BF2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wrong, You can copy the game install files that origin download's and just replace them in the download folder of origin when you format, I have been doing this for a while with BF2.



Thats going to be like a 15gig installer for BF3 ya know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats going to be like a 15gig installer for BF3 ya know.



Thats true but most of us now a days have 1TB backup drives or more to spare so 15GB will not be much at all. hell I have 40GB of Emulation systems


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 25, 2011)

Origin lets you specify separate directories for installs, and the install files.
I install my games on my 500 GB 7200rpm drive, but save the install files on my 1.5TB "green" drive.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I didn't see it either.. So, I restarted origins and it had to update and then it showed up.
> 
> Add me on Origins!
> My name on Origins is... *Mindweaver*



Did not work for me.  I can wait though, not like the first beta day is today right?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG. if you do a google images search for Dell YTT My picture shows up. If you mouse over it you will see "ian Comings" WTF? on another note, I tried the refresh Origin and still no Beta.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2011)

The beta will show up in the free games section on Tuesday. Then, it will be a fight for bandwith.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> The beta will show up in the free games section on Tuesday. Then, it will be a fight for bandwith.



When is the actual first day of beta for the people who have pre-ordered on Origin?  I heard it was Sunday from some, Tuesday from others.  Still not showing up for me BTW.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> When is the actual first day of beta for the people who have pre-ordered on Origin?  I heard it was Sunday from some, Tuesday from others.  Still not showing up for me BTW.



The only date I've heard of is 9/27/11, Tuesday.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> When is the actual first day of beta for the people who have pre-ordered on Origin?  I heard it was Sunday from some, Tuesday from others.  Still not showing up for me BTW.





erocker said:


> The only date I've heard of is 9/27/11, Tuesday.






http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

Tuesday is the early access and Thursday is open for all


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> The only date I've heard of is 9/27/11, Tuesday.



Damn.  I was hoping I would be able to at least see it before I had to study.  

I sorta have exams on Wednesday and Thursday, so I don't see myself playing till at least Friday, but we will see.  At least the bandwidth rush will be over.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey guys I just had an idea that I wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2405967&postcount=122



I never use Steam backup anyways, like brandon said. Simply because, It takes forever to compress, then unpackage, then make sure each game has all the downloaded info it needs.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Damn.  I was hoping I would be able to at least see it before I had to study.
> 
> I sorta have exams on Wednesday and Thursday, so I don't see myself playing till at least Friday, but we will see.  At least the bandwidth rush will be over.



Sunday (today) is the day you need to pre-order by to get access on Tuesday.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 25, 2011)

Battlefieldo - CASPIAN BORDER FOOTAGE APPEARS



Spoiler



We got our Hands on new Video showing some new gameplay footage on Caspian Border. At this point we do not know what version of the game these footage is from, but it’s speculated that this is from the beta coming next week. As it has been confirmed before that Caspian Border will be included in the beta client, but only for internal testing purposes and selected testers.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 25, 2011)

Would be great if DICE will unlock it at all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah i heard there was a petition up in the EA forums when EA announced the Beta map would be Metro again after a lot of alpha testers already played the map - I think most of them hated it as its a rush game and not everyone likes rush

guys in the EA forum wanted Caspian border as Battlefield is primarily about conquest before any other game type and the map was already finished anyway.


as far as i know - the map will still be Metro unless otherwise


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you think we'll have all detailed settings enabled?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you think we'll have all detailed settings enabled?



Probably better than Alpha.  This is beta after all and customized settings should be expected, including controls.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did not work for me.  I can wait though, not like the first beta day is today right?





AphexDreamer said:


> Hmm I restarted Origin just now and no update and I still just BF3 Game no Beta version.
> 
> Also added you.
> 
> Can you go to your about section and see what version you have? Mine says 8.2.5.2532 106754




I've got the same version.. Try restarting windows.. That's when i noticed mine.. I had to restart after a windows update, and when it came back up Origins installed a new update then when it loaded it was there.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 25, 2011)

Bah.  Not here.  I restarted, Origin updated, but then still the same old deal, no Beta.  Oh, well.


----------



## raptori (Sep 25, 2011)

still no beta in my Origin  .....


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can you go to your about section and see what version you have? Mine says 8.2.5.2532 106754



Where do you check this now?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 25, 2011)

In the tool sprocket, under About.  I have the same version number, I bet we all do.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2011)

Same version as the above, but no beta.  You are not alone.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pretty sure it's been stated that the beta will be available for download on the 27th, not before hand. And that beta will not start right at 12:01am, also it won't be a full game install, so a late download shouldn't matter much.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

@Erocker - Naw i don't see the beta yet.. I just see the game now in my "MY GAMES".


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 26, 2011)

Patients Grasshoppers it will be here soon !


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Originally Posted by TheMailMan78 View Post
Hey guys I just had an idea that I wanted to share.

[url said:
			
		

> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...&postcount=122[/url]




 Horse manure!! Sorry Mail-Man but you can backup the Origins/Games folder that has the game installers in that folder simply back up to a spare hard drive or external like 1Kurgan1 does.I have tried this in my Win8 DP system and worked like a charm it said for Dead Space 2 ready to install when I copied over the folders.You can also back up the folders to multiple DVD`s or Dual Layer or just leave them on a hard drive.And there is NO download limit on the games Read Origin Faq under downloads.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2011)

lol^


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm I don't see BF3 itself "Unreleased" yet in mine like Alex.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2011)

It says the same here and I purchased on the 22nd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2011)

While I wait...


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Horse manure!! Sorry Mail-Man but you can backup the Origins/Games folder that has the game installers in that folder simply back up to a spare hard drive or external like 1Kurgan1 does.I have tried this in my Win8 DP system and worked like a charm it said for Dead Space 2 ready to install when I copied over the folders.You can also back up the folders to multiple DVD`s or Dual Layer or just leave them on a hard drive.And there is NO download limit on the games Read Origin Faq under downloads.



And then you were all like:


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 26, 2011)

Could you guys check your steam memory usage vs origin?  Post pics thanks.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 26, 2011)

So this is the only game Ive ever bought off Origin, and I dont see anything there. I was told that on release day of Beta I would see it? Is this true?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Could you guys check your steam memory usage vs origin?  Post pics thanks.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 26, 2011)

Origin uses less memory then Steam on my system.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 26, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Kinda hard to do that when EA is using my name from 5 years ago. Plus they refuse to change it. BS total BS (in lemur king voice) "ohh we can't change that ohhh."



I asked them to change mine and it took them less then 5 mins.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> So this is the only game Ive ever bought off Origin, and I dont see anything there. I was told that on release day of Beta I would see it? Is this true?



Well after I posted I realized I chose physical copy so...

You?

Beta emails should be going out tomorrow apparently:

http://twitter.com/#!/freakyphil1/status/117962163993329664


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

Just 2 days before the Beta and either my MotherBoard or PSU decided to crap out on me.

Currently running some tests. 

My PSU has warranty still and I was going to get a new Motherboard anyways, however this is an unfortunate delay....

Story: Leave home with computer on and go to work.

Come back from work with computer off... Oh O... Turn PC on, nothing... unplug pc wait a few secondes turn on pc (Everything comes on for a second then turns off).

My reaction. 

Fuck meeee.....


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like what happened to me when one of my DIMMs decided to crap out.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

Well PSU worked in another PC so that leaves the MB. I bought it used off of someone here on TPU (don't remember who). 

Guess its life telling me to go buy that New Asus Crosshair V 

Just need a few more bucks..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 26, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Kinda hard to do that when EA is using my name from 5 years ago. Plus they refuse to change it. BS total BS (in lemur king voice) "ohh we can't change that ohhh."


EA is a bit of a dick, I was trying to play BF2 and it said my CD key wasn't working so I went on their site, asked em about it and they said I was just trying to pirate it... Even though I have a receipt of when I got the game. :c I was tempted to pirate their games after that lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

Got my new MotherBoard 

With free UPS 3 day shipping so we shall see when I get it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 26, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Could you guys check your steam memory usage vs origin?  Post pics thanks.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well PSU worked in another PC so that leaves the MB. I bought it used off of someone here on TPU (don't remember who).
> 
> Guess its life telling me to go buy that New Asus Crosshair V
> 
> Just need a few more bucks..



I was going to purchase the Crosshair V but was sold out on Newegg D: and they were having a 10 USD discount for the ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty so I went with that. 

In my opinion the Crosshair V and ASrock fatal1ty are the 2 best 990FX boards atm.  Hope you enjoy yours ^^


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 26, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> EA is a bit of a dick, I was trying to play BF2 and it said my CD key wasn't working so I went on their site, asked em about it and they said I was just trying to pirate it... Even though I have a receipt of when I got the game. :c I was tempted to pirate their games after that lol


That does suck. I've used the phone for help and had nothing but Great help. After the beta is actually released I'll chime back in. I don't expect anything before the actual release though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I was going to purchase the Crosshair V but was sold out on Newegg D: and they were having a 10 USD discount for the ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty so I went with that.
> 
> In my opinion the Crosshair V and ASrock fatal1ty are the 2 best 990FX boards atm.  Hope you enjoy yours ^^



Thanks man I was going to get it earlier as well but they were sold out till they got some in stock about 2days ago. I borrowed some money from my Dad to get it now (Now that my old board died). Also FYI the Crosshair V has a $10 discount plus free shipping 

I really can't wait to get it, hoping I can get some higher clocks with it on my current CPU before bulldozer. Did you see any improvement with overclocking on your FX (which is freaking sweet btw).


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks man I was going to get it earlier as well but they were sold out till they got some in stock about 2days ago. I borrowed some money from my Dad to get it now (Now that my old board died). Also FYI the Crosshair V has a $10 discount plus free shipping
> 
> I really can't wait to get it, hoping I can get some higher clocks with it on my current CPU before bulldozer. Did you see any improvement with overclocking on your FX (which is freaking sweet btw).



Got up to a stable 4ghz faster than I could blink. Absolutely amazing performance. 

Oh and I've seen an increase in a few games w/ crossfire since it's x16-x16.

Oh and the board stays really cold. Very nice temps. I'm sure you'll get slightly better performance on yours than mine. ^^

Edit: Also it has dual-lan ports so I get a way better connection and lower latency in games.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Got up to a stable 4ghz faster than I could blink. Absolutely amazing performance.
> 
> Oh and I've seen an increase in a few games w/ crossfire since it's x16-x16.
> 
> Oh and the board stays really cold. Very nice temps. I'm sure you'll get slightly better performance on yours than mine. ^^



Sweetness perhaps this will just make my BF3 experience even better  Fate... It would seem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats true but most of us now a days have 1TB backup drives or more to spare so 15GB will not be much at all. hell I have 40GB of Emulation systems





GullyFoyle said:


> Origin lets you specify separate directories for installs, and the install files.
> I install my games on my 500 GB 7200rpm drive, but save the install files on my 1.5TB "green" drive.



Corrected. I stand on its.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> *EA is a bit of a dick*, I was trying to play BF2 and it said my CD key wasn't working so I went on their site, asked em about it and they said I was just trying to pirate it... Even though I have a receipt of when I got the game. :c I was tempted to pirate their games after that lol



Origins pushed me down and took my lunch money!.. Then Origins told me i was ugly and can read good...  *hehehe I had to make a funny..lol*
*
EDIT: I'm excited! I'm thinking about taking tomorrow off and play all day! Who else is thinking about doing the same!  I got a few weeks to burn.. hehehehe*


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2011)

I am totally angry at EA (again), they sold (and I bought) a game that is so-so (MOH) in order to get into the beta (Mailmain you were pushing : ''Get into the beta, come on!!!!'', lol)

At the end "maybe" we get a beta 1-2 days before the rest of the WORLD also get it. SUCKS!

Then, I still got no notice regarding BF3 beta access, but I got a godaaaam Diablo 3 Beta invite from blizzard, a game i do not care about! Ha... ha...

Tomorrow I will go sailing and forget about it!


----------



## raptori (Sep 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> excited! I'm thinking about taking tomorrow off and play all day! Who else is thinking about doing the same!  I got a few weeks to burn.. hehehehe[/B]



just like what I'm thinking about right now


----------



## reverze (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/

pre ordered it ! ready to go


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2011)

reverze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/
> 
> pre ordered it ! ready to go



On day late.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

reverze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/
> 
> pre ordered it ! ready to go



Why didn't you get it on origins? So you can start playing on the 27th. It's the same price, err you do get a dogtag pack thou?.. what's that all about? Don't we still get soldier dog tags when we knife? If they took that away so they can put stupid pictures on the dog tags then that will suck.. 



erixx said:


> I am totally angry at EA (again), they sold (and I bought) a game that is so-so (MOH) in order to get into the beta (Mailmain you were pushing : ''Get into the beta, come on!!!!'', lol)
> 
> At the end "maybe" we get a beta 1-2 days before the rest of the WORLD also get it. SUCKS!
> 
> ...



Yea that does suck.. We get a whole 2 days early access, but i'll take it.. hehehe I'm going to take advantage of it.. I'm going to be like, "I'm playing and your NOT! for those two days"..  j/k


----------



## digibucc (Sep 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> but I got a godaaaam Diablo 3 Beta invite from blizzard, a game i do not care about! Ha... ha...



you sir, are a bad person!   I want d3 beta so bad. i want diablo back!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if I will get early access. I pre-ordered on Origin, then canceled it trying to get them to give me a free game. That was last week, but it still shows BF3 on my Origins game list.... *crosses fingers* hoping I end up getting BF3 for free! Probably won't though :/


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wonder if I will get early access. I pre-ordered on Origin, then canceled it trying to get them to give me a free game. That was last week, but it still shows BF3 on my Origins game list.... *crosses fingers* hoping I end up getting BF3 for free! Probably won't though :/



Why did you cancel?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Why did you cancel?



because EA was a whore, and they wouldnt give him his free game


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> because EA was a whore, and they wouldnt give him his free game



What free game? I didn't order mine until 9-24-11... Free game would be nice.. hehehe


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

No idea - they gave alpha testers a choice of 3 games or something. one was Mass Effect 2 and ive no idea what the others were. Not following this thread close enough


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 26, 2011)

Get on EA chat and tell them that you Alpha tested but were never offered a free game. They simply asked me which I wanted and gave me a code to plug into Origin. 

And do yourself a favor and play through ME1 then ME2. What an awesome series!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2011)

There was a 4 day sale as an 11th hour sale. You pre-order Battlefield 3 from Origin and you not only get the Limited Edition with all its perks, they would give you Dead Space 2 for free. I thought about canceling and re-ordering myself, but I remembered that I didn't like Dead Space 2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

Kurgan so you canceled out of protest essentially? Have you re-ordered elsewhere then?

Also has anyone gotten a beta email yet?


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There was a 4 day sale as an 11th hour sale. You pre-order Battlefield 3 from Origin and you not only get the Limited Edition with all its perks, they would give you Dead Space 2 for free. I thought about canceling and re-ordering myself, but I remembered that I didn't like Dead Space 2.


They gave me a choice of Deadspace 2, Mass Effect 2, and BFBC2. I chose ME2. 
Pretty solid 3rd person shooter so far. Yeah I didn't like Deadspace either.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There was a 4 day sale as an 11th hour sale. You pre-order Battlefield 3 from Origin and you not only get the Limited Edition with all its perks, they would give you Dead Space 2 for free. I thought about canceling and re-ordering myself, but I remembered that I didn't like Dead Space 2.



 I want Dead Space 2 for free...  DS 1 was kick ass once i got use to the screwed up 3rd person view.. The best 3rd person view i've played so far is batman aa.. I didn't that one and got uses to the DS 3rd person because the story was good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Get on EA chat and tell them that you Alpha tested but were never offered a free game. They simply asked me which I wanted and gave me a code to plug into Origin.
> 
> And do yourself a favor and play through ME1 then ME2. What an awesome series!



Didn't you need Origin to be in Alpha, wouldn't they be able to check that?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Kurgan so you canceled out of protest essentially? Have you re-ordered elsewhere then?
> 
> Also has anyone gotten a beta email yet?



Not out of protest. Live Highway said, there was a promotion for free games. But I'm pretty sure it was Dead Space 2, Dungeon Seige 2, MOH, and something else. I own 2 of them, didn't really care about the others, but if it was for free I was going to try for it. Either way, they didn't ever show this special deal on their order page, they only let people know by an email afterwards, was like a sneak special, which is stupid.

The deal ended before I even heard about it, since they didn't promote it. I tried EA chat, they told me the deal ended. But MW3 is soon, and they are really trying to compete, so I figured I would pull out the "I really only wanted this game for the free game as a bonus", so I said I would cancel hoping they would toss me some free game. But they didn't even flinch, was instant response saying "sure we can help you cancel". And by that point, I will not back out of a game of chicken 

If I get it for free, sounds like I won the game, if not, I'll just order it later, no big deal.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

Just spoke with EA Suport and they said they are sending out Beta Key emails in groups. We will receive them before the Early Beta access opens. Xcrossing fingersX


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

Cool. This is a shot of the Graphics settings/options apparently:


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2011)

i hope it dont have as many small bugs as BF2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

It's a Battlefield game!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. This is a shot of the Graphics settings/options apparently:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kxmDK.png



Awesome they have a FOV setting! but no FOV calculator like my soon to be released BF3 Config Utility! hehehe
*
EDIT: In that picture they have FOV set to 70 for 1680x1050.. That means horizontal FOV is set to 96?.. Which makes no sense... Most users calculate that at 90, 100 and 110 degrees?.... Are they guessing 70 for FOV in that shot? or what?*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm excited! I'm thinking about taking tomorrow off and play all day! Who else is thinking about doing the same!



I was considering it, then I realized that was a shit idea.

Also, regarding the graphical editing, hell yeah!  And the NVIDIA drivers coming out today means this is a SOLID release!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Never seen a Motion Blur amount before, always just on or off, interesting.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I was considering it, then I realized that was a shit idea.
> 
> Also, regarding the graphical editing, hell yeah!  And the NVIDIA drivers coming out today means this is a SOLID release!



Yea, i'm not going to either.. If anything a day after the release but not the beta. And yea about time they give use the option to change FOV. So, far the settings look great. I could also be wrong that field my update when the resolution changes and gives you the option to manual change it. Let's hope!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

I want this all over my face and the small of my back!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want this all over my face and the small of my back!



I thought you would never ask!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought you would never ask!





Has anyone received an email? It would seem they would atleast let ppl start downloading it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Has anyone received an email? It would seem they would atleast let ppl start downloading it.



No email here.  I'll check on Origin.

EDIT:  No email, no Origin, I don't even see the damn beta displayed on Origin.  If anyone does I would be surprised.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Kurgan so you canceled out of protest essentially? Have you re-ordered elsewhere then?
> 
> Also has anyone gotten a beta email yet?



beta emails go Tuesday Morning  8am and there after (Eastern)we should see them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> beta emails go Tuesday Morning  8am and there after (Eastern)we should see them.



That's refuckndonkeylous! the 27th starts at 12:00am not 8am.. What is this the stoneage?...  hehehe 

*Now the people who bought it early to get in the early access get a whole day and half... Wow EA.. Thanks for nothing*


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2011)

11 more hours and I doubt not a minute before. There is no mention of recieving an email according to the official BF3 beta page. If you preordered it will show up in the free games list.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> That's refuckndonkeylous! the 27th starts at 12:00am not 8am.. What is this the stoneage?...  hehehe




LOL  nope just EA dice want the world to download the games 3 to 12 hours apart to have stress on the download servers.

PS Erocker it will show but you need the email with key to log onto the beta access page


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL  nope just EA dice want the world to download the games 3 to 12 hours apart to have stress on the download servers.



EA is stressing my pants with the hardon i have for BF3..lol j/k... I had to say it before TheMailMan78... hehehe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

I got my pre-order from Gamestop so I wont get the "early" access. No worries however. I doubt the bandwidth will allow many of you to get it ether lol

I kid, I kid!


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2011)

your new avatar is the best, no, first good ever, hahaha


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys and gals!!! Just FYI, when installing the beta Nvidia drivers you get a nice series of BF3 pixies during installation! Wouldn't tell otherwise but they are really nice!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> 11 more hours and I doubt not a minute before. There is no mention of recieving an email according to the official BF3 beta page. If you preordered it will show up in the free games list.



I have seen an "unprocessed" free game in my games list. could this be it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Never seen a Motion Blur amount before, always just on or off, interesting.



Why would anyone want to turn that on? It is a negative attribute.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have seen an "unprocessed" free game in my games list. could this be it?



That was for helping with the Alpha. You didn't get a free game as you ordered before me, no?


To everyone else, calm the hell down. It is just a game and a beta release at that. I do not plan on losing any sleep over this or post random "I didn't get my stuff yet, waaaa waaa waaa." Could we please act like adults here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why would anyone want to turn that on? It is a negative attribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No......no we can't. THIS IS BATTLEF#$KING-FIELD THREE!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have only just got off the line with EA in terms of getting some response to you guys about your Early Access Emails!
> I've been receiving quite a bit of emails/private messages in regarding this lately, and the best response we can give right now is as follows.
> ...



http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7560253.page;jsessionid=188478E1ED76EE8C3E4263774BDC78A6



> Early Access Beta Time Zones for Early Access: NZ 1:00 am 28th Aus 10:00 pm 27th Sweden 2:00pm 27th GMT 12:00 noon 27th US Eastern Standard Time 8:00 am 27th CST 7:00 am 27th PST 5:00 am 27th
> Open Beta NZ 1:00 am 30th Aus 10:00 pm 29th Sweden 2:00pm 29th GMT 12:00 noon 29th US Eastern Standard Time 8:00 am 29th CST 7:00 am 29th PST 5:00 am 29th http://twitter.com/#!/EA_Australia/status/118217369570131968


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like EA/DICE doesn't know what is going on. Read here: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

And what's this? The date now says the 29th instead of the 27th for some reason.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Sounds like EA/DICE doesn't know what is going on. Read here: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta
> 
> And what's this? The date now says the 29th instead of the 27th for some reason.



Yeah 29 is the date for the open 27th is the date for early exclusive access.


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hysteria is running in the night, hill after hill, click after click, no news is good news, no news is no BF3 hahahaha


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

You again? 

Anyway...there should be no more confusion. Early access is later on the 27th; emails should start arriving tonight. Official is the 29th.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

[yt]coOHjF4_apI&feature=player_profilepage[/yt]

Full video


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2011)

nVidia has an app up that will check your PC's performance for BF3(works on ATI cards too):


http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> nVidia has an app up that will check your PC's performance for BF3(works on ATI cards too):
> 
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer



lol says my 5850 wont play it at low settings.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol says my 5850 wont play it at low settings.



We've discussed such already. See my edit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> We've discussed such already. See my edit.



I have no worries.


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2011)

get a gfx580 if 'no worries' of those : )
My 470 it says 'meets' the recomended requirements. But I bought it a year early with fat cash, stupid me.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2011)

Woot Woot!!  Oh, yah, I love it, I need it!  Oh, yah, woot, woot!

(I hope that sounds as annoying reading it as it does in my head)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> get a gfx580 if 'no worries' of those : )
> My 470 it says 'meets' the recomended requirements. But I bought it a year early with fat cash, stupid me.



If a 560 can run it on high settings then my 5850 OC will be fine. Ill just have to run it at a lower res thats all.......maybe.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 26, 2011)

@mt alex

5850s orr?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If a 560 can run it on high settings then my 5850 OC will be fine. Ill just have to run it at a lower res thats all.......maybe.



I am very interested to see your results when the game actually launches. I think you'll be fine too(as I said when we discussed this days ago), but it's very curious that the 6950 is the "recommended" card.


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If a 560 can run it on high settings then my 5850 OC will be fine. Ill just have to run it at a lower res thats all.......maybe.



Nah, both cards offer the same amount of vram bandwith so resolution won't matter. The one thing we all need to hope for is that Nvidia didn't get their hands into over tesselating things that don't need tesselation a.k.a. the Crysis 2 DX11 debacle. If you don't know what that is, basically it nerfed performance for all video cards by (for the most part) having a vast tesselated ocean being rendered underneath all of the textures whether you see the ocean or not. Dick move, at least it was done with a crap game.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> @mt alex
> 
> 5850s orr?



Reference 5870s.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I am very interested to see your results when the game actually launches. I think you'll be fine too(as I said when we discussed this days ago), but it's very curious that the 6950 is the "recommended" card.



Speaking of which what was the voltage you gave me last time for my 5850? I have the clocks down but I forgot the damn volts



erocker said:


> Nah, both cards offer the same amount of vram bandwith so resolution won't matter. The one thing we all need to hope for is that Nvidia didn't get their hands into over tesselating things that don't need tesselation a.k.a. the Crysis 2 DX11 debacle. If you don't know what that is, basically it nerfed performance for all video cards by (for the most part) having a vast tesselated ocean being rendered underneath all of the textures whether you see the ocean or not. Dick move.



Not likely considering ATI also had a hand in development of it.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 26, 2011)

1.25v, friend! 1.25v!






Sad that I can remember how to overclock YOUR computer, but you do not! I think that reflects on myself, not you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 1.25v, friend! 1.25v!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the memory of a ferret on cocaine.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 26, 2011)

interesting choice for comparison


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Emails will be sent out after 8 am eastern time Sept27,Same with around the world.


Read this from Zhintos

Hello Folks,

I have only just got off the line with EA in terms of getting some response to you guys about your Early Access Emails!
I've been receiving quite a bit of emails/private messages in regarding this lately, and the best response we can give right now is as follows.

Electronic Arts will be sending emails out with redeemable codes inside them, you will then go to this site and redeem the code in order to get access to the Early Access promotion.
Electronic Arts have already started sending out those emails, however most of you will start receiving your emails by midnight tonight(09/26/2011) in order for you to have them in your inbox by tomorrow morning (Tuesday 09/27/2011).

What are the requirements in order to receive Early Access?
In order to qualify for Early Access you must have played Medal of Honor Tier 1 or Limited Edition online and redeemed your Online Pass, or you must have pre-ordered Battlefield 3 via Origin before the 25th of September.

When will I get my email?
Sometime between Midnight tonight(most likely PST timezone) to the early hours of Tuesday morning.

What is in this email?
Information on how to redeem your key, the redemption key, and also a link to the redemption website.

Which email is this being sent to?
The email will most likely be sent to your EA Master Account's email, if you have linked your gamer profiles to that email.

Misc..
Emails will be sent to individuals who participated in the Medal of Honor T1/Limited Edition (Xbox 360/PC) promotion with information on how to redeem.

Emails will also be sent to the Origin BF3 Preorder users via their email, with information regarding that.
You will also receive a email if you purchased Medal of Honor via Steam prior to the 25th of July. Your key will be within your Steam Library -- right click Medal of Honor and then click "CD Keys" your code will be listed within that.

Currently I have no details as to wether Playstation 3 users will receive a email, you should see Battlefield 3 automatically popup within the PSN Network by tomorrow! (If you qualified, by the above).

__________________
Hope this helps some of your questions, if any more please don't hesitate to make a thread or private message any of the Battlefield moderators, and we should be able to provide information -- if we have it

PS; As always don't forget to keep an eye on Demize99's twitter, Zh1nt0's twitter, Our Battlefield Facebook page and also to reread the FAQ visit here.

Regards,

T0TALfps.




Taken from the UK forums, bringing the news first

Early Access Beta
Time Zones for Early Access:
NZ 1:00 am 28th
Aus 10:00 pm 27th
Sweden 2:00pm 27th
GMT 12:00 noon 27th
US Eastern Standard Time 8:00 am 27th
CST 7:00 am 27th
PST 5:00 am 27th

Open Beta
NZ 1:00 am 30th
Aus 10:00 pm 29th
Sweden 2:00pm 29th
GMT 12:00 noon 29th
US Eastern Standard Time 8:00 am 29th
CST 7:00 am 29th
PST 5:00 am 29th

Twitter
http://twitter.com/#!/EA_Australia/s...131968]Twitter

I hope this helps with the when is the email .....
H82LUZ73 is online now Report Post   	
Edit/Delete Message

Okay when you get your keys you need to go here and redeem it ,Yes you can log in with the Origin account but a page for just putting the key will pop up after you do.

https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/dob/index.php?id=1


----------



## digibucc (Sep 26, 2011)

#3714, but thank you still


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> #3714, but thank you still



LOL last time I log on it was page 133 or something lol I`m too lazy to go back to my last read page ,Wish it did though.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Kinda hard to do that when EA is using my name from 5 years ago. Plus they refuse to change it. BS total BS (in lemur king voice) "ohh we can't change that ohhh."



try this link Killer http://veteran.battlefield.com/


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 26, 2011)

Take a look at this:

http://www.own3d.tv/livepopout/coci_126950

live stream beta?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

btarunr said:


> If this isn't already posted:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coOHjF4_apI



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2407269&postcount=3719


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2011)

Why are you people waiting for an e-mail? The key is already in your account as part of BF3 Limited Edition. Once "released", the beta will just show up as a game you own to install. You install it and play. Its that simple.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why are you people waiting for an e-mail? The key is already in your account as part of BF3 Limited Edition. Once "released", the beta will just show up as a game you own to install. You install it and play. Its that simple.



if you bought through origin you mean.  get it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why are you people waiting for an e-mail? The key is already in your account as part of BF3 Limited Edition. Once "released", the beta will just show up as a game you own to install. You install it and play. Its that simple.



Um.....



> Electronic Arts will be sending emails out with redeemable codes inside them, you will then go to this site and redeem the code in order to get access to the Early Access promotion.
> Electronic Arts have already started sending out those emails, however most of you will start receiving your emails by midnight tonight(09/26/2011) in order for you to have them in your inbox by tomorrow morning (Tuesday 09/27/2011).



BLOOD SUGAR SEX MAGIC!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah; needed a code for the alpha too. It wasn't just "there" iirc.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have the sexual stamina of a ferret on cocaine.



Ha!  I'm torn as to what that means.  On one hand, the idea of a ferret on cocaine leads to images of something super fast and erratic, the proverbial "wham bam, thank you 'mam.  On the other hand, my past personal experiences with cocaine is that it lets you pound for hours, especially after a bunch of booze.  Such a strange choice of words.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> That's refuckndonkeylous! the 27th starts at 12:00am not 8am.. What is this the stoneage?...  hehehe
> 
> *Now the people who bought it early to get in the early access get a whole day and half... Wow EA.. Thanks for nothing*



Pretty sure they already stated a few days ago that the beta will not be going up at 12:01am, just incase it came down to this time and people were upset about it, so they wouldn't have to say it now.



erocker said:


> 11 more hours and I doubt not a minute before. There is no mention of recieving an email according to the official BF3 beta page. If you preordered it will show up in the free games list.



See above.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Why would anyone want to turn that on? It is a negative attribute.



Agreed, just was saying I was surprised there is an adjustable setting for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

I will try to download it tomorrow while im at work.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the live BF3 Tournament! http://www.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok just checked my origin to see if there was any update and it showed gully in the beta already? WTF?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 27, 2011)

I got a code from an inside source.  

What I learned so far:
Alternate soldier names is not in the beta, as far as I can tell.
Binding stuff to the mouse buttons is not working.  Dammnit.
+You still have to join a server to get to the config menus.

+There are only around 60 people showing in the browser at this time.
+There are three severs showing in the browser hosting Caspian Border 64 player conquest.  They are password protected. 

+ Going prone and crawling forward I end up glitching under the ground texture quite often.  I hope the new Catalyst drivers fix this.
+ Still don't see a way to quit without spawning back in to the game.
+ There doesn't seem to be a console on the beta.  I see no key bind for it.

Let me know what questions you have, I'll try to answer.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Binding stuff to the mouse buttons is not working.  Dammnit.



Ah that kinda sucks but relative to the alpha I will take it. I couldn't really play it at all with default keys.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 27, 2011)

The Origin BF3 FAQ states that there will not be any alternate soldier names in BF3, which is kind of weird.

And I HAVE to be able to bind knifing to a mouse button, otherwise I will not be fast enough to collect Kurgans' dogtag.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn that sux!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> And I HAVE to be able to bind knifing to a mouse button, otherwise I will not be fast enough to collect Kurgans' dogtag.



Indeed tho this is just the beta...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Binding stuff to the mouse buttons is not working.  Dammnit.



What mouse are you using? Any programmable mouse I have ever had just mimics keyboard inputs. So I set my thumb scroll wheel to / then set and ingame button to that and bam, working mouse hotkeys and the game never knows a wiser.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

*Release time*

Does any one have any idea what time they will release the beta tomorrow ? Should I stay up late so I can start the download is what I'm wondering.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I got a code from an inside source.
> 
> What I learned so far:
> Alternate soldier names is not in the beta, as far as I can tell.
> ...




where did you enter this code? (if it was in the same format as the codes the rest of us will receive) and how big was the install file?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 27, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I got a code from an inside source.
> 
> +There are only around 60 people showing in the browser at this time.
> +There are three severs showing in the browser hosting Caspian Border 64 player conquest.  They are password protected.
> ...



Those 2 are answered simply by a post i saw somewhere on the bf3 site. Caspian border is for internal testing only and the servers are only to be accessed by the correct people.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What mouse are you using? Any programmable mouse I have ever had just mimics keyboard inputs. So I set my thumb scroll wheel to / then set and ingame button to that and bam, working mouse hotkeys and the game never knows a wiser.



My mouse is a Logitech MX518.  I have no idea if it is programmable.  I guess I have to install Setpoint and see what it can do.



boise49ers said:


> Does any one have any idea what time they will release the beta tomorrow ? Should I stay up late so I can start the download is what I'm wondering.



The early access beta is open as soon as you get your key.  As for when you get your key, below was Posted on EA's US Forums by a forum moderator:



> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have only just got off the line with EA in terms of getting some response to you guys about your Early Access Emails!
> I've been receiving quite a bit of emails/private messages in regarding this lately, and the best response we can give right now is as follows.
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> where did you enter this code? (if it was in the same format as the codes the rest of us will receive) and how big was the install file?



On Origin, Redeem Product Code function.  Once I did this, the game showed up for download in Origin.
The file was 3.9GB.  Also, I could log in to Battlelog as soon as I redeemed the code.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> 11 more hours and I doubt not a minute before. There is no mention of recieving an email according to the official BF3 beta page. If you preordered it will show up in the free games list.



Screenshot of BF3 on the free games page?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Screenshot of BF3 on the free games page?


It shows up after you enter the code EA mails to you in a few hours.  Or already has mailed and will show up in your inbox in a few hours.  Provided you preordered BF3 through Origin before the 25th or the special MoH edition.


----------



## Chewers (Sep 27, 2011)

I have Moh le but havnt recive redeem code yet.. Anyone have?


----------



## TheOnlyHero (Sep 27, 2011)

Still waiting for my email.


----------



## Recus (Sep 27, 2011)

Some screens.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/threads/bf3-beta-awesome-screenshots.383/
http://imgur.com/a/i8cSp#FpaJW










Battlefield 3 vs Hawx 2 mountains?  Anyone?


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Emails will be sent out after 8 am eastern time Sept27,Same with around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so 37 mins woot?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 27, 2011)

1.5hrs to go in Aussie.  Its a shame I didn't get early access.   Just way to busy with work atm.  The fishing weather has finally come good here to so will probably be out the reef on Saturday when the open beta starts.   I will get to play it one day. lol


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 27, 2011)

Please tell me I didn't order a hard copy thru origin!!! I know I was very specific


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

Don`t feel bad I pre-Ordered BF3 in Feb and I too Own MOHLE and have not gotten an email yet,I did get one saying my place was reserved in beta and that was back on Aug 5th.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder how many times everyone is pressing send/receive in their email apps.  

We need a counter. Lol


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> Please tell me I didn't order a hard copy thru origin!!! I know I was very specific



Origin is digital only.


----------



## Chewers (Sep 27, 2011)

He he, every time my phone ring email i got my heart close to heartattack, but all the time email is not the one i expected


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 27, 2011)

caleb said:


> Origin is digital only.


You have the option to order the physical discs on the Origin page.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Don`t feel bad I pre-Ordered BF3 in Feb and I too Own MOHLE and have not gotten an email yet,I did get one saying my place was reserved in beta and that was back on Aug 5th.


Same here. Looks like I won't even be able to download it until I'm off work today now. Bummer ! At least it is pretty small download. Hope their servers don't get overloaded and crash.


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> You have the option to order the physical discs on the Origin page.



Oh EA told me when I preordered (before Origin) that they only do digital.
Where is it as I can't find it ?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 27, 2011)

ANYONE playing yet?


----------



## Dacur (Sep 27, 2011)

DL'ing now, just had to restart Steam, and behold BF3 Key


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 27, 2011)

Dacur said:


> DL'ing now, just had to restart Steam, and behold BF3 Key



Damn you.  Jealous as!!  Will have to settle for the you tube vids until the weekend!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

Dacur said:


> DL'ing now, just had to restart Steam, and behold BF3 Key



You mean origins right?  hehehe I've caught myself calling origins... steam.. hehehe


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> You mean origins right?  hehehe I've caught myself calling origins... steam.. hehehe



Pretty sure steam had it as well if you bought MOH or something.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

still waiting on mine


----------



## Dacur (Sep 27, 2011)

Restarted Steam, looked at my MoHLE cdkey and beneath that BF3 key, then popped origins and redeemed code and dl at 3.1MB/s. (It's 3.9 GB DL)


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Pretty sure steam had it as well if you bought MOH or something.



Aww you're right.. Steam did that with DNF..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

If anyone out there happens to have moh le and already pre-ordered on origin with a spare key they wouldn't mind sparing, let me know. If not it's only a bit of an extra wait.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

I have two "order unsubmitted" one for yesterday, one for today.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 27, 2011)

has anyone got a link yet to the open beta dl page.  I know its not out till friday anyway


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> has anyone got a link yet to the open beta dl page.  I know its not out till friday anyway



Open beta is thursday, granted depending on the time might be very late thursday for you.


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2011)

How do you think an HD6670 would run this game on 1280x1024? It feels like anything more than that is a bit of waste really.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just to let you know that you do not need the MOH LE. I dont have it and my beta key was right there. I'm downloading it now 

Epic "told ya so" moment!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Still no email yet. Aaarrgghhhh and my friend just got his, wtf!?!?!!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Same here, waiting like an idiot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Should have got MoH when it was on sale trollolololololol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you know that you do not need the MOH LE. I dont have it and my beta key was right there. I'm downloading it now
> 
> Epic "told ya so" moment!



holy effin sheit!! you are a effin genius. Thank you so much for that tip. Im dwnlding now. be back around 7pm CST. Hope to play with you guys then.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 27, 2011)

wow mailman I f*cking love you.

I just check cd key for moh and I got the beta key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Downloading now on origin!!! This means I'll be getting another beta key since I purchased the game on origin.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

that's crap. never use stardock impulse as there is no beta key there....  the one game i buy through them!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2011)

got my key .. downloading now


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

WTF I have no key yet .I seen on the Origins forum if your email was not verfied you will not get it.But it was verfied for Alpha going to get there support staff and give them a chewing No way I pre order in Feb8 to be exact and not get this.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

For everyone else who didn't by that game, but bought the digital copy on Origin:

QUESTION
When will I receive notification for early access of the BF3 Beta?

ANSWER
If you qualify for early access (check here for qualifications), you will receive an email to your account on Tuesday, September 27 by the afternoon.  Please ensure you are checking the email account associated with your EA/Origin ID and review any filtering rules.  If you qualify for early access but have not received an email by Tuesday afternoon, please contact Customer Experience by using the Contact Us link on this page.

Pre-orders of Battlefield 3 Limited Edition for Xbox 360, PS3, or PC physical version do not qualify for early access.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

Have not gotten my key yet either.  Had an Alpha key, no beta key in email yet.  I guess I have to wait till noon!


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2011)

Got my key too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

If anyone has a spare BF3 beta key, i will do anything for it, and i mean "anything" wink wink


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

Where are your guy's keys magically appearing?  I must be missing something.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

in email or where mailman posted, in steam moh cd key window


----------



## Boneface (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If anyone out there happens to have moh le and already pre-ordered on origin with a spare key they wouldn't mind sparing, let me know. If not it's only a bit of an extra wait.




Would love to play today so same goes, if they have and extra it would be great, if not its all good! Hell i know its not much but i can trade a Dirt3 code that came with my other vid card! lol


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 27, 2011)

wish my ne was faster then 2mb right now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

96%


----------



## raptori (Sep 27, 2011)

nothing in my email yet, do anyone if there will be a dead line for the emails when they'll stop sending codes ??


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

not for hours at least


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 27, 2011)

umm for people still waiting to get early access make sure to add your MOHLE to origin to, soon as i did that i got my email


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks marley!  i haven't got the email, but was able to add moh:le to origin, here's to hoping


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't customize graphic settings or controls still unless I'm missing something. Also it still uses the stupid ass battlelog to find games. ATI drivers are buggy as hell also. Flicker everywhere.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If anyone out there happens to have moh le and already pre-ordered on origin with a spare key they wouldn't mind sparing, let me know. If not it's only a bit of an extra wait.



If i somehow get another through origin I'll send it to either Highway or you.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 27, 2011)

No flickering here, and I can edit graphic settings. Have everything on Ultra.

But battlelog is annoying


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can't customize graphic settings or controls still unless I'm missing something. Also it still uses the stupid ass battlelog to find games. ATI drivers are buggy as hell also. Flicker everywhere.



WTF ! The controls I can get around , but Graphic's settings ? 
Can you at least adjust to high settings and resolutions ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> No flickering here, and I can edit graphic settings. Have everything on Ultra.
> 
> But battlelog is annoying



What card are you running? I'm gonna see if I need more than single 5850.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If i somehow get another through origin I'll send it to either Highway or you.



Don't worry Volkszorns already been nice enough to offer me his extra key when it arrives. So pass it on to highway


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't worry Volkszorns already been nice enough to offer me his extra key when it arrives. So pass it on to highway



roger roger turgan


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2011)

Man too bad I have no PC for this... My Board is estimated to arrive the 29th (Hope sooner) so I'm gameless till then 

You guys have twice as much fun for me

Also never got an email either, pre-ordered off Origin.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> No flickering here, and I can edit graphic settings. Have everything on Ultra.
> 
> But battlelog is annoying



How and where can you adjust them? It goes right into the server for me. No menu.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

stuck in limbo on EA support ....by the time i get my question asked it will be after 12:00pm


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

lol yeah, estimated 6 mins wait for 484 before me in queue. smart.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

lol I got it. No flicker now or anything. Escape wasnt working right off. Set everything to Ultra and smooth as butter.

lol 5850 has got some legs!


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 27, 2011)

will be playing in 5 hours if any want you can add me to origin Blackeyez


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't worry Volkszorns already been nice enough to offer me his extra key when it arrives. So pass it on to highway



Downloading the Beta now. I will let you know if it runs on my system ok when I get the chance.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 27, 2011)

Did anybody ever get a response from EA on people that pre-ordered way early?  I got my pre-order on D2D months before they offered all these incentives


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Holy crap, it seems I got a key even though I canceled my order.... I was wondering why it was still listed in my games, maybe I get BF3 for free! Nvm Volk, pass the key on, LOL.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Downloading the Beta now. I will let you know if it runs on my system ok when I get the chance.



It will run fine. Im running stock clocks and mine was on ultra. No problem.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

im at 269 from 1100 in the queue now, probably another 15 mins i'll have that answer.  I'm not very hopeful though, i am more hopeful that my moh:le pre-order/online will qualify me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im at 269 from 1100 in the queue now, probably another 15 mins i'll have that answer.  I'm not very hopeful though, i am more hopeful that my moh:le pre-order/online will qualify me.



Are you talking about in Q for live chat? If so where do you see that number?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm in the ea live chat not origin.  origin said the page failed to load and though the live chat box did load - because it gave me no idea of a wait i closed it out.  I selected battlefield 3 @ support.ea.com's live chat page.

171!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It will run fine. Im running stock clocks and mine was on ultra. No problem.



Are you still running one 5850 ? That will be sweet if I don't have to upgrade GPU's.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Man it's really buggy. Which I guess is good for beta. 

Huge performance dips and spikes too at random. It'll run really smooth than take one big sh*t at random.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Email came at 9:17. Mailman what did you mean "Escape was not on"? I don't understand why you couldn't find the settings/options at first.

And so MOH LE wasn't needed after all. Bah, those fuckers. I'm never believing any of their marketing crap again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The DL speed is good, I'm cruising along at 2.2MB/s, won't be long now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got my email! I still have the one in steam from MOH so i maybe giving that one out sometime today.  Origin has both of my T1's pegged..lol


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

i'll know in about 10 mins if i will have one or not.  if not i would be EXTREMELY grateful to anyone who could pass one on.  if before i know, i will just pass mine back and you can give it to someone else.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

sitting in battle-log, waiting for my download to finish.

soldier names appear to be locked to origin names, so those of you that have battle-log up, shoot me an invite --> Bl4ckH4ru


----------



## Boneface (Sep 27, 2011)

Got one WOOO!!! 39MINS TO GO!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Are you still running one 5850 ? That will be sweet if I don't have to upgrade GPU's.



Yup. I'm running a single 5850 with STOCK CLOCKS. Everything maxed out with Ultra settings. No problem at all.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Email came at 9:17. Mailman what did you mean "Escape was not on"? I don't understand why you couldn't find the settings/options at first.
> 
> And so MOH LE wasn't needed after all. Bah, those fuckers. I'm never believing any of their marketing crap again.



You have to hit escape as in all game to get to the settings. Problem was when I first loaded it up my escape button wasnt working. So no option to change options.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Destruction is fully functional?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. I'm running a single 5850 with STOCK CLOCKS. Everything maxed out with Ultra settings. No problem at all.



Are you using the new ati bf3 beta drivers?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Are you using the new ati bf3 beta drivers?



Nope. They aint out yet. Still running the old drivers.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The DL speed is good, I'm cruising along at 2.2MB/s, won't be long now.


Well I'd be pissed if it wasn't for the fact I won't be 
home for another 4 hrs any way. Hopefully I'll get my code by then.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. They aint out yet. Still running the old drivers.



Sweet Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think they are out MM 11.10 i believe


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

origin needs to stop throttling my bandwidth, I usually pull three times this speed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

tigger said:


> I think they are out MM 11.10 i believe



Oh cool! Before when I went to DL them they were only 23 megs.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Downloading the beta right now. See you all on the flip side!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

ok so support said if you bought bf3 or own moh:le(in your origin account, add your serial if it's not there) you qualify.  i told her i bought bf3 through d2d before origin existed and she said i still qualified, and would get an email. 

i still don't see how a pre-order on d2d will get me a beta key.  unless d2d really sent a list of all pre-orders to ea (and if ea asked), how would they know?  i am hopeful that registering medal of honor: le on my origin account will get me one though.

they said to wait 2 hours and contact again if no key.

EDIT: ok, minutes after disconnecting, i got the email.  i don't know if it was or wasn't related to contacting support, but downloading now


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. I'm running a single 5850 with STOCK CLOCKS. Everything maxed out with Ultra settings. No problem at all.


That is sweet that means when I finish my build on that 
Piece of shit on my signature file I can keep it for my Grandkids.
I keep having to put $40 in it here and there and it is getting to be 
a total PITA. My 6870 shouldn't have any problem. I'm thinking the HEX
core really helps.
Just got my invite, now I just have to get home to use it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well my DL just finished, trying to decide if I should play or wait for EA chat to see if I can change my name. Last thing I want to do is start playing and be stuck with this name forever.



Black Haru said:


> origin needs to stop throttling my bandwidth, I usually pull three times this speed.



I was capped out DLing.


----------



## kg4icg (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got my email from EA but can't do anything right now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

kg4icg said:


> Just got my email from EA but can't do anything right now.



Yeah me neither.

At least I'm not unemployed...At least I'm not unemployed...At least I'm not unemployed...


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

For those having issues with the Cat 11.10 Preview drivers, seems there's a problem

Twitter

EDIT: DRIVER IS FIXED!


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> origin needs to stop throttling my bandwidth, I usually pull three times this speed.



Ever heard about overloaded servers?


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 27, 2011)

If anyone has an extra key and feels generous pm me.  thx. Me and 3 of my buddies are getting together and playing BF3 over the weekend it's gonna be a blast. If anyone wants to join us add ma Steam- LightningJR, Origin - xXLightningJRXx


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It will run fine. Im running stock clocks and mine was on ultra. No problem.



what mem/core clock is your 5850 at? Mine is:

CORE CLOCK:765MHz
EFFECTIVE MEMORY CLOCK:1000MHz (4.0Gbps)
GRAPHICS MEMORY: 1GB

MODEL: GIGABYTE GV-R585OC-1GD


If I need to OC it, can anyone give me the optimal numbers to OC to that are stable and what tool to use as well? I have tried to OC before but I was using the AMD OVERDRIVE through Catalyst.  i OC'd it but it was not stable and i BSOD'ed. I can not OC my RAM without it BSODing unless i guess I would have to remove 4GB kit to drop my timings.

Check my system specs for the parts in my rig. I have been told I should OC my CPU but I can not find a stable clock and i am concerned about my temps going over 60C.

Any help would be appreciated. When i get back from work today i will be installing another 1.5TB drive so i can make any adjustments you recommend at that point. Knowing Mailman, he has some beefy 5850.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> WTF I have no key yet .I seen on the Origins forum if your email was not verfied you will not get it.



I never received one of those emails where you click a link to activate, like joining a forum.  No key here, and I'm in the same timezone as Boise, so I'm getting a little skiddish.  I don't see any settings in Origin to even check the email address I submitted.  Hell, I only have one, and my receipt for buying the game came just fine.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

kg4icg said:


> Just got my email from EA but can't do anything right now.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah me neither.



this is why you need a dyndns account and some vnc software on your machine.  important things require remote access, like starting a beta download 

can you download it at work and throw it on a thumbdrive?


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> can you download it at work and throw it on a thumbdrive?



There is some cache folder for installers so I guess so.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

caleb said:


> There is some cache folder for installers so I guess so.



oh , well yes it's possible - i just meant at your work. go for it!  just close it after downloading, copy the files, and don't click install on the work machine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what mem/core clock is your 5850 at? Mine is:
> 
> CORE CLOCK:765MHz
> EFFECTIVE MEMORY CLOCK:1000MHz (4.0Gbps)
> ...



I was running stock when I ran BF3. However tonight Ill be running Afterburner. See specs for clocks and volts.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

just got my code and redeemed it, now i have to VNC into my machine at home to get it downloading so i will be ready when i get home tonight to game....!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was running stock when I ran BF3. However tonight Ill be running Afterburner. See specs for clocks and volts.



That is no stock settings in your sig. I believe stock for a 5850 was 725/1000. I run at 825/1200.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was running stock when I ran BF3. However tonight Ill be running Afterburner. See specs for clocks and volts.



I found a post on overlock.net about OCing my board. 

Overclock GIGABYTE 5850

They specifically state they got to 925 with stock voltage before going to a custom 5870 bios and clocking 800 1100 MEMORY. ANy Idea about whether or not I should flash to 5870? Can any of you geniuses take a gander at the page and such and advise me on this? I would love to OC my board but i do not want to F this up.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2011)

Boy, I wouldn't mess around with flashing a BIOS on the first day of the Beta.  Seems like a good way to accidentally brick your card and end up screwed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

download started... Now i cant wait to get home lol

So your 5850 handled the graphics good mailman?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is no stock settings in your sig. I believe stock for a 5850 was 725/1000. I run at 825/1200.



I know. What I'm saying is I was running stock when I tested the beta this morning. Tonight Ill be running the clocks in my specs. Sorry I wasnt clear.

To be clear.
Beta this morning 725/1000
Beta tonight 925/1125



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I found a post on overlock.net about OCing my board.
> 
> Overclock GIGABYTE 5850
> 
> They specifically state they got to 925 with stock voltage before going to a custom 5870 bios and clocking 800 1100 MEMORY. ANy Idea about whether or not I should flash to 5870? Can any of you geniuses take a gander at the page and such and advise me on this? I would love to OC my board but i do not want to F this up.



WTF don't flash your damn card. Just use Afterburner.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Boy, I wouldn't mess around with flashing a BIOS on the first day of the Beta.  Seems like a good way to accidentally brick your card and end up screwed.



well without the ability to increase my Volts with stock BIOS, I see no way to stable to 925 1000.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well without the ability to increase my Volts with stock BIOS, I see no way to stable to 925 1000.



Because you are not using Afterburner to up the volts. You are trying to go 925 on stock volts. Not gonna work. Download Afterburner already.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know. What I'm saying is I was running stock when I tested the beta this morning. Tonight Ill be running the clocks in my specs. Sorry I wasnt clear.
> 
> To be clear.
> Beta this morning 725/1000
> ...



Afterburner? I am unfamiliar with that program. Is it in the TPU downloads? How is this program used? Enlighten me Master


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

MSI Afterburner

not just for msi cards.


----------



## vivithemage (Sep 27, 2011)

anyone getting crossfire to work? if so, what drivers?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Afterburner? I am unfamiliar with that program. Is it in the TPU downloads? How is this program used? Enlighten me Master



Here copy and paste the following in your CFG file once you DL it.



> [Properties]
> ShowGeneralTab			= 1
> ShowFanTab			= 1
> ShowMonitoringTab		= 1
> ...



After that do not exceed 1.25 volts. DO NOT go above 90c. Up your fan to 50% if needed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> this is why you need a dyndns account and some vnc software on your machine.  important things require remote access, like starting a beta download
> 
> can you download it at work and throw it on a thumbdrive?



No Windows box handy but no matter as I was just talking about playing not downloading. Provided there's no crazy throttling or load by then I can grab 3 gigs in under ten minutes.

Besides this is EA and Origin is obviously still very much a work in progress and I wouldn't want to do anything to screw up my access.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here copy and paste the following in your CFG file once you DL it.
> 
> 
> 
> After that do not exceed 1.25 volts. DO NOT go above 90c. Up your fan to 50% if needed.



Thank you much Master. I appreciate the info. I am not familiar with this. perhaps I hsould go back to school for computer engineering.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

50%? Why not higher "if needed". 100% even.

And wtf is this Afterburner shit? A fine enough util but this is TPU. Use Wizzard's Trixx foo!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133783


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No Windows box handy but no matter as I was just talking about playing not downloading. Provided there's no crazy throttling or load by then I can grab 3 gigs in under ten minutes.
> 
> Besides this is EA and Origin is obviously still very much a work in progress and I wouldn't want to do anything to screw up my access.



Expect to be capped at 1.1Mb while downloading. Of course, perhaps it's only capped for this morning, but don't be surprised.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Fine, it will take 30 mins. I may go home for lunch anyway and start it. My dog needs me too.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 27, 2011)

Ordered on origin twice, cancelled twice. Ordered on newegg....got a beta key...

I can't use it since I don't have access to my rig till thanksgiving. If someone can confirm that I can still partake in the open beta on thurs on my ps3 I'm more than willing to pm someone my key that wants it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> 50%? Why not higher "if needed". 100% even.
> 
> And wtf is this Afterburner shit. A fine enough util but this is TPU. Use Wizzard's Trixx foo!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133783



Because 100% sounds like an F-16 taking off.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Ordered on origin twice, cancelled twice. Ordered on newegg....got a beta key...
> 
> I can't use it since I don't have access to my rig till thanksgiving. If someone can confirm that I can still partake in the open beta on thurs on my ps3 I'm more than willing to pm someone my key that wants it.



i don't need the key but i can confirm open beta is open on ps3 and xbox also, as per the email from ea.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Trying to contact EA support about getting my origin name changed. 

I have an Origin account, and my Email is registered with EA. but when ever i try and use EA chat support, it asks me to input my username and password.

Ive tried various usernames and passwords that i might have registerd to my EA account - Ive even tried my Origin login details but it wont let me in,

When i click on the forgot password option, it says it sent an email to my account, but i havent recieved nothing and that was more then 30mins ago.

Ive tried registering with them again. but I cant because Im already registered with them. so i have no idea whats going on here.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well my DL just finished, trying to decide if I should play or wait for EA chat to see if I can change my name. Last thing I want to do is start playing and be stuck with this name forever.
> 
> 
> 
> I was capped out DLing.



yeah, let me know how that goes, I wanted a different name too.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Queue times are ridiculous. Have fun waiting to enter a damn server.

This is asinine. Not enough servers for early access.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i don't need the key but i can confirm open beta is open on ps3 and xbox also, as per the email from ea.


What do they have to do to get it for Xbox , Preorder or what ? My son console games.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Trying to contact EA support about getting my origin name changed.
> 
> I have an Origin account, and my Email is registered with EA. but when ever i try and use EA chat support, it asks me to input my username and password.
> 
> ...





Black Haru said:


> yeah, let me know how that goes, I wanted a different name too.



Don't bother waiting, waited for an hour, got to position 1, then it just said "no representatives are available, try later"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

well. I got time to waste anyway so i might as well give it a go while doing other things


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because 100% sounds like an F-16 taking off.



True but I tend not to notice with my gaming headphones on.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't bother waiting, waited for an hour, got to position 1, then it just said "no representatives are available, try later"



That blows but it's understandable that they are overwhelmed right now.


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 27, 2011)

So, did anyone from Europe get the beta key yet?
I don't want to cry myself to sleep, I want to play BF3 soon!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> So, did anyone from Europe get the beta key yet?
> I don't want to cry myself to sleep, I want to play BF3 soon!



Even if you did get an invite, you'd be waiting forever in a queue. EVERY server is full.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ok so support said if you bought bf3 or own moh:le(in your origin account, add your serial if it's not there) you qualify.  i told her i bought bf3 through d2d before origin existed and she said i still qualified, and would get an email.
> 
> i still don't see how a pre-order on d2d will get me a beta key.  unless d2d really sent a list of all pre-orders to ea (and if ea asked), how would they know?  i am hopeful that registering medal of honor: le on my origin account will get me one though.
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the info, i'll have to try this when i get home from work.  I hope i get a code!  

Anybody willing to share an extra one?  If i get one I will pass it back.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Queue times are ridiculous. Have fun waiting to enter a damn server.
> 
> This is asinine. Not enough servers for early access.



yeah, 100 servers world wide when they knew they had tens of thousands of pre-orders. really short sighted.

server browser is clunky as hell as well.


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2011)

Frick said:


> How do you think an HD6670 would run this game on 1280x1024? It feels like anything more than that is a bit of waste really.



Bumping this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Frick said:


> Bumping this.



I would say medium to low probably


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Even if you did get an invite, you'd be waiting forever in a queue. EVERY server is full.



Ah I feel better now. 

Well until I too can't get in later on. Seriously, *need moar servers* wtf


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would say medium to low probably



Aww.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Best suggestion I can give everyone is download it, and just hit quick match, don't even both searching for servers.

Battlefield 3: The Quest to Find an Open Server


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 27, 2011)

you get email  then you input serial key into origin and you download beta, mine is going as we speak!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmm here's a torrent apparently (requires your key of course). I think I'll still go the official route tho.

http://filesmelt.com/dl/BF3Beta_RequiresKey.torrent


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got my ZR30W last night, and downloading the beta @ 4.4 MB/s. Too bad I've gotta go to Quantitative Analysis first


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

So you're not exactly a starving student, then? 

Guess your avatar was the first clue.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 27, 2011)

Belated birthday present from my gf  I am actually kinda running out of money with my lease payment, and I'm too busy this semester to work, but should be my last as a student.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

downloading at 2mb sec so it should be done shortly, too bad im at work and cannot play


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Best suggestion I can give everyone is download it, and just hit quick match, don't even both searching for servers.
> 
> Battlefield 3: The Quest to Find an Open Server



it never even puts me in, just gets stuck "connecting" and always to the same POS server (ping over 250).


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is insane. The amount of time waiting to join a game. This is by far the dumbest idea ever.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

hmmm that sux!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> it never even puts me in, just gets stuck "connecting" and always to the same POS server (ping over 250).



Yeah, I experienced that as well. I ended up just selecting a server with low ping, and I've been waiting for 20 minutes in this queue for a total of 40 minutes messing with others.

Edit: Been sitting at 7th in queue for about 10 minutes. As much as I hate the idea, they need to cap you at time in game, say two rounds, because otherwise people won't leave the server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

so joining servers is the issue?

What is your in game name? your origin name?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

I guessing EA have a very limited amount of servers up if everyone is having to que for a game???

If this is just the closed beta. Just think how bad it will be when it comes to the open beta


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I guessing EA have a very limited amount of servers up if everyone is having to que for a game???
> 
> If this is just the closed beta. Just think how bad it will be when it comes to the open beta



Yeah, limited number. Someone said 100 servers total earlier in thread, and I can confirm that it's correct.

I'm disappointed that the map is again Metro.

Edit: The way this wait is going, I might be in by the time the beta is fully opened  At least I can pick up my FIFA 12 pre-order today!


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, those times to get in the game sound awful, gonna be even worse tonight when people are actually off from work


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like mega waste of time in lobby. Just like CODMW2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Jesus Christ it's just the beta but they so manage to fuck up every release. This does not bode well. At least I know it's really a Battlefield game.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

Time to go work out. Maybe I'll be in game by the time I get back in an hour and a half.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

i haven't had problems getting in servers, got in 3 different ones waiting less than 30 seconds each.

but once i'm in i lag like hell.  not even reasonable, like every button press causes 3s lag.

i also see no difference between low and ultra settings.  maybe it's just me but i don't think they do anything.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Can us droolers with no key have a screenie or two please?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

ok so what is everyone's origin name then? mine is digibuc (with one c  )


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> downloading at 2mb sec so it should be done shortly, too bad im at work and cannot play



Yeah I am in the same boat, except I can't even download until I get home.



digibucc said:


> i also see no difference between low and ultra settings.  maybe it's just me but i don't think they do anything.


Hum maybe I won't celebrate my 6870 until I find out if Ultra is just running at a lower default setting instead of actually being Ultra. How does it look ?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i haven't had problems getting in servers, got in 3 different ones waiting less than 30 seconds each.
> 
> but once i'm in i lag like hell.  not even reasonable, like every button press causes 3s lag.
> 
> i also see no difference between low and ultra settings.  maybe it's just me but i don't think they do anything.



That I really don't understand. Didn't get in one single match after 40 minutes.

If the game play is as poor as you say it is, it might not be worth even giving it a shot at this point.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I'm disappointed that the map is again Metro.



LOL looks like they ignored the peoples petition on EA forums to change the map to Caspian Border. 

------

I dont think im gonna bother with the open beta if i have time to smoke a pipe, have a 3 course meal and a sherry and still not enter the game.

I'll wait until the games release which isnt long


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I got in and played 2 rounds. One set of dog tags, a dozen or so pistol kills. The game has a tendency to crash every 20 minutes or so. And crashed points are not instantly added to you stats.

Any questions?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

After playing a bit, here's my thoughts. Battlelog could be good, but it doesn't auto add your Origin friends. And it has it's own chat box, so which to use, just seems confusing. I can't manually join servers, and all the servers it quick connects me to are in Australia... And Rush just blows. The 1st set of flags are fine, we armed those and I was 8/4, then we moved to the 2nd set of flags, I went up to 8/11 before I finally got my next kill. I dislike the subway, just a sniper fest and arming the crates they have almost 0 cover, and a ton of good spots for the defends to sit and camp and watch from. It seems right now, it might be impossible to win as an Attacker, right when my team hit the 2nd set of flags, numerous people just left, and it doesn't auto balance.

I think the server me and highway were on went down, or they kicked people to make room for others. Either way I'm going to take a break and slam my head into the wall for a bit, will be more fun than playing Rush.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> That blows but it's understandable that they are overwhelmed right now.



I would understand if they had any representatives. But waiting an hour in a line thats just telling people "no one is on the other end", did I really need to wait an hour for that? Seems they don't even have 1 person doing chat, should still be a few.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> That I really don't understand. Didn't get in one single match after 40 minutes.
> 
> If the game play is as poor as you say it is, it might not be worth even giving it a shot at this point.



i'm gonna keep trying anyway.  clear up everything it could be on my system, but i am confident it is beta bugs.

still, every once in awhile it would work for 30s and i could get a run in, it's fun    i'm not trying to bad-talk it, just be realistic about what you're getting.

i don't understand the queue wait either though.  maybe your location? i'm in ny, about 3 hours from nyc, so i imagine that's where two of my connections came from. there was a nj one too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would understand if they had any representatives. But waiting an hour in a line thats just telling people "no one is on the other end", did I really need to wait an hour for that? Seems they don't even have 1 person doing chat, should still be a few.



#305 in qeue - wish me luck bro


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

I got my key 2 hours ago, went to spam.  Downloading now.  I have a 40mbit download usually but this is capping on Origin at 2.5mb/s so I'm thrilled.  Look forward to attempting to kill the elusive Mailman.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm gonna keep trying anyway.  clear up everything it could be on my system, but i am confident it is beta bugs.
> 
> still, every once in awhile it would work for 30s and i could get a run in, it's fun    i'm not trying to bad-talk it, just be realistic about what you're getting.
> 
> i don't understand the queue wait either though.  maybe your location? i'm in ny, about 3 hours from nyc, so i imagine that's where two of my connections came from. there was a nj one too.



I live in Texas. I understand it's a beta build, and I'm not expecting the world, but I didn't have too many qualms with the Alpha build. No crashes during that phase, and joining game was easy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I am in the same boat, except I can't even download until I get home.



I prepared last night and installed teamviewer on my PC and phone so when I got to work and my beta key email came in, I could vnc into the PC and start the download. So when I get home its nice and ready for me to wait in the server que


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> #305 in qeue - wish me luck bro



Good luck. It will not be that bad. The reason we both think they were kicking people is this
The queue
Me  Kurgan
78   84
5 minutes later, suddenly
52   58
then
28   not sure
1 minute later
7   10
2 minutes after that
both in game

So the game crashing will be kicking people in groups of about 30.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Still cant bind mouse keys dammnit. I hate playing with WSAD.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Look forward to attempting to kill the elusive Mailman.



he's not elusive he's just always hiding in the toolshed... ahem.  playing by himself


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn, what is the knife key? if its the mouse wheel button then im screwed cause mine does not work anymore.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn, what is the knife key? if its the mouse wheel button then im screwed cause mine does not work anymore.



Too bad the agreement we all check waived our rights to file a lawsuit versus EA, so you can't take them to court over them breaking your mouse button by attempting to knife Kurgan while parachuting.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Still cant bind mouse keys dammnit. I hate playing with WSAD.



You use a RAT, why not just bind those through the software to your mouse keys? Or you not using the RAT anymore?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because 100% sounds like an F-16 taking off.



Mine sounds fine at 100% The 600T fans are louder.


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2011)

7 new pages in this thread in a short time! Sorry no reading (for now), I will take a shower after my sailing and install it as I got my key from Steam.
I cleverly installd the beta nVidia drivers last nite : )

soon I will be storming into battle youuuuuhaaaaa!

Are you peeps adding each other to the friendslists, I will do so.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Kurgan - you were right man!. I waited from #4590 to #0 and it gave me the same tarded response about no adviser being avialable lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I got my key 2 hours ago, went to spam.  Downloading now.  I have a 40mbit download usually but this is capping on Origin at 2.5mb/s so I'm thrilled.  Look forward to attempting to kill the elusive Mailman.



just booby trap your mailbox.


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2011)

hahaha Ducky! gold!


BTW: don't donwload the Origin link to "Game Manual" it downloads just a Epilepsia warning in 20 languages!! Well... mmm... I know who should read that! haha


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone having issues with the game saying "connecting" in battlelog and then just watching a Battlefield 3 Black screen?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

what are your game names people!?


----------



## Boneface (Sep 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anyone having issues with the game saying "connecting" in battlelog and then just watching a Battlefield 3 Black screen?



I do, but then it crashes to desktop and sound loops


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah the screen stays black for awhile, i know it's up by at least "loading level" , but before that i'm not sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok I just installed the new AMD BF3 driver preview on my desktop via VNC so thats another thing I dont have to do when I get home.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah the screen stays black for awhile, i know it's up by at least "loading level" , but before that i'm not sure.


Xfire issues maybe ?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone want beta access key i got one and i dont need it. first who PM me is the winner good luck


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

^ good guy here


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 27, 2011)

b0unc3r82pl  is the winner no more pm's please


----------



## b0unc3r82pl (Sep 27, 2011)

*BF3 Beta Key*

Arciks,

Thanks a lot!! I'm in work now, so I'll check it in 4 hours :]

All the best for ya...

Regards,

Dmnk


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW a 2 post member got it LOL too bad


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2011)

I started adding one TPU member to friends and it leads me to more people, which i am adding. if in doubt, my tag is erixx11.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 27, 2011)

its just a beta dont care who received it


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an extra key. Giveaway to the first to PM me by Timestamp (which is how I will know who was first)


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2011)

Ordered a HD6750 for pretty cheap. I'll come back when I get it and the open beta begins with some results.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

^ another good guy!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 27, 2011)

man... you guys are soo lucky.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Frick said:


> Ordered a HD6750 for pretty cheap. I'll come back when I get it and the open beta begins with some results.



why not atleast a 6870?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 27, 2011)

you had to buy limited version of medal of honour to get beta key for BF3 like i did


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse Won beating out Scrizz by 1 minute. Congrats to the winner and condolences to the participants who did not receive a key.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am still trying to get my free game from EA, if I do I may get MOH


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11553/



> Recommended System Requirements For Battlefield 3:
> 
> OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
> PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Huge waiting times here we come!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11553/



And to answer death's question. My setup runs the "Ultra" settings just fine on the 11.8 drivers.

Metro is not that bad. I still hate the tunnel, but it is diverse enough once you can get in the mofo. Hit, there are at least 3 ways in.

We know the system requirements, please stop. they are on teh front page of the club house.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well got my beta code like 20mins after I chewed the support guy a new  I`m on WIN8 DP right But ran the last hour or so in WIn7 2x6970`s all ultra no mssaa  and i think habo was off with the 11.10 cats. Runs great, Now just waiting for the copy of the open beta folder to go into this drive .To test the 2x 4870`s  in win8 wish me luck and you can import your Origin friends list to battlelog (disabled right now) and you can not change your names.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 27, 2011)

Beta Key available for the first to PM me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

With my setup I been running Ultra just fine, even using HBAO, think I have AA off only. Only thing now showing in my specs is my x6 is at 3.5ghz.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Kurgan - you were right man!. I waited from #4590 to #0 and it gave me the same tarded response about no adviser being avialable lol



Yep it's lame, oh well, will try later this week.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anyone having issues with the game saying "connecting" in battlelog and then just watching a Battlefield 3 Black screen?



It's working, don't look at the black screen, look in Battlelog at the bottom left, it will show you connecting and waiting in Q, until you are selected to join the game that black window will remain black.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> And to answer death's question. My setup runs the "Ultra" settings just fine.
> 
> Metro is not that bad. I still hate the tunnel, but it is diverse enough once you can get in the mofo. Hit, there are at least 3 ways in.
> 
> We know the system requirements, please stop. they are on teh front page of the club house.



In the Alpha Metro tunnels were not that bad. I prefer going in through the access tunnel on the far right. Try to unlock the Flechette  rounds for the shotty. They really help clear out a room in a few shots. (think a 12 gauge filled with like 30 small armor piercing darts that go through bodies, wood, light armor and sheet metal that scatter when fired). Also look for the incendiary explosive shotty shells.


Flechette Rounds:












Explosive shotgun shells:


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2011)

My East Texas internet is so slow. Almost done, and I'll be happy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> In the Alpha Metro tunnels were not that bad. I prefer going in through the access tunnel on the far right. Try to unlock the Flechette  rounds for the shotty. They really help clear out a room in a few shots. (think a 12 gauge filled with like 30 small armor piercing darts that go through bodies, wood, light armor and sheet metal that scatter when fired). Also look for the incendiary explosive shotty shells.



Forget the far right tunnel. No cover, one Recon just sits at the end and owns everyone who enters, he barely has to move his aim left or right to clear the whole tunnel. I watched one sniper hold that tunnel against 5 guys (me being one) then continue to hold it for another 5 min, he went from 5/10 to like 20/10 in that time. I ran in there, threw a grenade (but roof is so low it cant reach him), and zig zag walked as far in as I could made it about half way to him before I died, was firing the whole time. But he is prone with perfect aim firing and I'm zig zagging and standing with a LMG. I hate Rush....


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

i was wrong about my glitches - it got installed to my 5400 rpm drive AND i hadn't installed the amd 11.10 drivers.  after doing those it worked smooth the last round.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I am not bragging, just wanted to show something. I got 2 combat Efficiency Pins in about 10 seconds cause the limit is only 3 kills. First time I played Engi, I got in a building behind the enemy. By the time anyone realized I was in there with them, 8 people were already dead. It doesn't take much to get awards, pins and thus points. Just play smart. Rambo did not work for me at all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i was wrong about my glitches - it got installed to my 5400 rpm drive AND i hadn't installed the amd 11.10 drivers.  after doing those it worked smooth the last round.



I'm still running 11.8's and they ran fine. I got a little flickering sometimes, but otherwise ran great. Did they fix the 11.10's?


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 27, 2011)

Ty spaceman spiff!!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 27, 2011)

You just barely beat someone by less than 1 min for mine Scrizz. Enjoy YGPM!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> In the Alpha Metro tunnels were not that bad. I prefer going in through the access tunnel on the far right. Try to unlock the Flechette  rounds for the shotty. They really help clear out a room in a few shots. (think a 12 gauge filled with like 30 small armor piercing darts that go through bodies, wood, light armor and sheet metal that scatter when fired). Also look for the incendiary explosive shotty shells.
> 
> 
> Flechette Rounds:
> ...



Them shotgun shells look sick.

*Next spare beta key is mine muhaaaaaa*

I hope............


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Well got my beta code like 20mins after I chewed the support guy a new  I`m on WIN8 DP right But ran the last hour or so in WIn7 2x6970`s all ultra no mssaa  and i think habo was off with the 11.10 cats. Runs great, Now just waiting for the copy of the open beta folder to go into this drive .To test the 2x 4870`s  in win8 wish me luck and you can import your Origin friends list to battlelog (disabled right now) and you can not change your names.



Holy crap you found an elusive support person? Where, I need to talk to one, but their chat isn't working.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Forget the far right tunnel. No cover, one Recon just sits at the end and owns everyone who enters, he barely has to move his aim left or right to clear the whole tunnel. I watched one sniper hold that tunnel against 5 guys (me being one) then continue to hold it for another 5 min, he went from 5/10 to like 20/10 in that time. I ran in there, threw a grenade (but roof is so low it cant reach him), and zig zag walked as far in as I could made it about half way to him before I died, was firing the whole time. But he is prone with perfect aim firing and I'm zig zagging and standing with a LMG. I hate Rush....



just unlock the flechettes or explosive shotty rounds and fire down the tunnel. It'll be a crap shoot.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2011)

So do y'all suggest using the new ATI test drivers for BF3? I'm just running a single 5770.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

For those still wanting info. There are a total of 12 different gun sights for the first assault rifles and machine guns, suppressor, flash suppressor, tactical light, heavy barrel, and a laser sight. While the diversity is heavy on the sight style, it will be interesting to pick up a kit. Just cause they are using the same gun, doesnt mean anything now.

The assault rifles also have a fore grip and bipod.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Yeah, I experienced that as well. I ended up just selecting a server with low ping, and I've been waiting for 20 minutes in this queue for a total of 40 minutes messing with others.
> 
> Edit: Been sitting at 7th in queue for about 10 minutes. As much as I hate the idea, they need to cap you at time in game, say two rounds, because otherwise people won't leave the server.



queue does not work for me unless I hit quickmatch. just says server is full. load of stinking BS


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 27, 2011)

If you guys don't have me on Origins, add me:
TheScrizz


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm still running 11.8's and they ran fine. I got a little flickering sometimes, but otherwise ran great. Did they fix the 11.10's?



it was a full 146mb instead of the 23 from before.

im not sure if it was the driver or the move to the ssd (from 5400rpm), but it was horrible in three different servers and after the change the first worked great. didn't catch the name though

what's your origin name kurgan?


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 27, 2011)

To the guys playing, does the squad or team voice chat work?

To everybody, what do y'all use to communicate with, Teamspeak, Ventrillo?  I've just been using Skype with my local friends.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm just getting used to the game, only random players so everyone runs it. i didn't hear any chat through the game. all sounds were spotty actually.

on a side note the origin shift-tab screen works well, with a browser that's clean and opens right to google(probably from ie), not ea. wow!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For those still wanting info. There are a total of 12 different gun sights for the first assault rifles and machine guns, suppressor, flash suppressor, tactical light, heavy barrel, and a laser sight. While the diversity is heavy on the sight style, it will be interesting to pick up a kit. Just cause they are using the same gun, doesnt mean anything now.
> 
> The assault rifles also have a fore grip and bipod.



Are you runnin your GPU OC or stock?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Holy crap you found an elusive support person? Where, I need to talk to one, but their chat isn't working.



LOL i was on it at 9:30 am and got off around 11:00 am.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

ok i created a TechPowerUp! platoon:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451852514416/

tag is TPU (displays as [TPU]), name is TechPowerUp!.  i need mailman or someone to create the emblem, as you can't just upload an image you have to build it from symbols.  so open it, apply, and i'll figure out how to give you permission  please!?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

where are the CCC 11.10 drivers? I am unable to find them on the ATI driver page.
I would look through the previous posts but i think the post is like 13 pages ago by now.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> where are the CCC 11.10 drivers? I am unable to find them on the ATI driver page.
> I would look through the previous posts but i think the post is like 13 pages ago by now.



here


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ok i created a TechPowerUp! platoon:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451852514416/
> 
> tag is TPU, name is TechPowerUp!.  i need mailman or someone to create the emblem, as you can't just upload an image you have to build it from symbols.  so open it, apply, and i'll figure out how to give you permission  please!?



Did the copywrite owners of TPU approve? I know when i tried to do that I had to get approval. Just double checking for protection.


----------



## raptori (Sep 27, 2011)

still no email yet OMG ..............


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Did the copywrite owners of TPU approve? I know when i tried to do that I had to get approval. Just double checking for protection.



yeah i meant to search it and created it instead. i will check now and change if necessary.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

remember, add me on Origin!!! iancomings1 until they effin change it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> here


or here ,I had to go to mega upload to get them .
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Catalyst-11.10-Preview-Win-Vista-7-32-and-64-bit-download-2795.html


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah i meant to search it and created it instead. i will check now and delete if necessary.



just ask wizz and mailman i think. I know wizz for sure


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2011)

platoon whould be freaking awesomE!!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2011)

So where are the game settings located?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> platoon would be freaking awesome!!!!



ditto |)14700n \/\/0|_|1d 83 |=|234|<ing 4\/\/350/\/\3!!!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

W1ZZ gave the ok.

TPU Battlefield3 Platoon
Name: TechPowerUp!
Tag: TPU / [TPU]

join it!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you runnin your GPU OC or stock?



OCed.



newbsandwich said:


> To the guys playing, does the squad or team voice chat work?
> 
> To everybody, what do y'all use to communicate with, Teamspeak, Ventrillo?  I've just been using Skype with my local friends.



I didn't take the time to learn all the buttons cause I was only going to play a quick 30 min for now. I will check next time I get on.

For now you do need to know that as a Sniper you seem to default have a flashlight. It does give off light on your screen, but it does give your position away as everyone on the enemy team can see it as a lens flare. Turn it off with "T".

I personal also swapped my Primary to 2 and Secondary to 1 to match BFBC2 style. You do not use Ammo boxes or medical kits. When you hit 4, your character will pull it out and throw it if you are not moving without you pressing anything else. The same applies to reloads and sighting. If you are looking down a sight and hit reload, nothing will happen until you unsight the weapon.

Stabbing some and taking their tags is extremely satisfying.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

good job on the emblem scrizz!


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> why not atleast a 6870?



Its all about the money,
its all about the dum dum duh dee dum dum.

My budget is tight enough as it is and in reality I cannot afford this card anyway. And I'm not a hardcore gamer, games today are not good enough for that. And there's a a¤¤load of other stuff I need as well for my new apartment, I have to fix the car etc etc.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone getting BF3.exe errors and false positive from you anti virus ?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Anyone getting BF3.exe errors and false positive from you anti virus ?



i was with avira, but avira gives me false positives on EVERYTHING , so take it with a grain.


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2011)

Graphics settings location? Anyone?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

esc when you're in game, haven't found it anywhere else. esc is disabled loading and in between games it seems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratz scrizz! Welcome back to the BF community


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Google Doc

BF3 Beta FPS Comparison


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Google Doc
> 
> BF3 Beta FPS Comparison



7h47 \/\/45 4\/\/350/\/\3 D|_|d3!!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

Game is pretty fun.  Metro is easy, hide in brush, shoot people.  Regarding graphics, playing on ultra.  Not sure how.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

join the platoon, private!
i don't think low -> ultra makes a difference. they did that with bc2 beta right?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Game is pretty fun.  Metro is easy, hide in brush, shoot people.  Regarding graphics, playing on ultra.  Not sure how.



optimized code?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 27, 2011)

well i am re downloading it ,Somehow avira the pain in the ...went and thought bf3.exe was a virus and I disabled it.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> well i am re downloading it ,Somehow avira the pain in the ...went and thought bf3.exe was a virus and I disabled it.



yeah i disabled the guard before i started, i've been having problems with the last week or so.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

My God...I'm in game!

Edit: Loving the select-able fire. Semi and full auto on the engineer kit.

2nd edit: Lens scope glare is so much better! I can finally see those damn f&**&s!!!!

3rd edit: Pretty fun. My team (attackers) just rolled the entire map. Once outside things get pretty whack (in a good way!).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lucky C*'#$"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> W1ZZ gave the ok.
> 
> TPU Battlefield3 Platoon
> Name: TechPowerUp!
> ...



For some reason I cannot log onto that page with my origin account? I can log into origin and other ea sites but not this one?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 27, 2011)

This Origin/EA piece of s**t. Preordered in time. No mail no nothing. I opened an incident ticket but all my hopes are lost for today. Paid 15 Euros more than for a preorder from D2D


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

scratch that last post I made. I think its cause everyone loggin on this time of day. I finally got in


----------



## thepants1337 (Sep 27, 2011)

So I'm running 

Core i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz
8 gb ram (1866 speed)
SSD on SATA 6GB/s
2x Sapphire 6870 AMD 11.1 preview drivers
Windows 7 Pro 64 bit

Do you think I will be able to do Ultra @ 1920x1080?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Beta, though there are some highs and lows that i'll probably be giving as feedback( considering thats what Betas are for lol)

It could be only in the Beta but the physics destruction isn't what i fully expect originally, as i was expecting a near fully destructible environment, i would shoot the columns and they'd break but the walls would only show a small bullet indentation like every other game, the water had barley any animations at all either, i'd shoot it and a small sprinkle of water would come up.

But that's all probably just early renditions for the Beta. One glitch i noticed was that sometimes the gun the other play is holding(like then you die and see the player that killed you), their gun is floating in the air in front of their body, doesn't happen all the time though. Another issue i saw was before respawning after you i killed, instead of showing who killed me the camera pointed to the sky and was ''twitching'' all over the play until i deployed again.

The game also feels not as demanding as people here hyped it up to be, ran on Ultra with my 470 and 1055T, ran smooth as butter.

It's a very fun game, though nothing insanely new or groundbreaking, felt sort of like BC2 rush but with more of everything, and it's a lot more detailed. I'm really eager to try out the 64 player maps!

Oh ya and Battlelog annoyed the shit out of me.
-I'd be surprised if anyone actually read this instead of ignoring it to focus on the community troll or arguing about rumors posted on the front page lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 27, 2011)

thepants1337 said:


> So I'm running
> 
> Core i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz
> 8 gb ram (1866 speed)
> ...



Yes!


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes for the beta. For the final game, who knows? Perhaps for ultra textures you may need more than 1gb of vram.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

*digibucc ATTENTION!

HALF-RIGHT FACE

FRONT LEANING REST POSITION MOVE!

IN CADENCE!

EXERCISE!

1-2-3

1-2-3

1-2-3



ADD ME TO THE STINKING PLATOON!*


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2011)

Negative ghost rider, the pattern is full.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

> I see two EA Caspian Boarder servers that are PW protected, one of them does have players in it. I was wondering what those servers were about.



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925934713987/


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 27, 2011)

Dammit! I want to play this already


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> *digibucc ATTENTION!
> *


lol so sorry  had to run to the office quick. added


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Christ thanks for not quoting that whole...thing.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keDzivSOMbs&feature=feedu a quick sample of the game... From seeing this I don't want the game anymore.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Why don't you elaborate a bit instead of just posting some vid. A vid with a commercial no less.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2011)

I was just posting a video of some gameplay from someone I sub to on youtube. I just don't like how "future warfare" it is. It looks like a mix of MOH and cod.


----------



## Recus (Sep 27, 2011)

[YT]jXxEbI9B-os[/YT]

9:16



> this game is not much different than Bad Company 2





> some areas is destructible and some not


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keDzivSOMbs&feature=feedu a quick sample of the game... From seeing this I don't want the game anymore.



It's a beta numbnuts. Take what you see with a grain of salt. Everyday they will fix bugs and such. this is not the FINISHED product.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2011)

Recus said:


> [YT]jXxEbI9B-os[/YT]
> 
> 9:16
> 
> ...



They game looks different, but in a bad way. It still has some of the key things that BBC2 had, but the graphics just look too cartoony and the HUD looks like some bad movie about future warfare. I for one liked BBC2 because it was so realistic  (graphics and gameplay wise). This just looks like EA threw MOH stuff in.


From: Killer_Rubber_Ducky
"It's a beta numbnuts. Take what you see with a grain of salt. Everyday they will fix bugs and such. this is not the FINISHED product."

I don't care about the glitches, everygame does you can't expect the developers to test every single thing, I'm just saying that the little things like the HUD, the animation of you jumping over things, and how cartoony it looks just makes me not like it. It might just be that map, but I remember Battlefield 2 being more dark and realistic.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> They game looks different, but in a bad way. It still has some of the key things that BBC2 had, but the graphics just look too cartoony and the HUD looks like some bad movie about future warfare. I for one liked BBC2 because it was so realistic  (graphics and gameplay wise). This just looks like EA threw MOH stuff in.
> 
> 
> From: Killer_Rubber_Ducky
> ...



Did you play the alpha?

the graphics should be essentially the same. play the game first instead of crappy footage.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Did you play the alpha?
> 
> the graphics should be essentially the same. play the game first instead of crappy footage.


 I did play the alpha, I got about 3 or 4 hours of gameplay, I didn't like it then and I just said it was because it was a alpha. You're getting really mad for someone on the Internet stating their opinion about a game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2011)

The graphics look great very vibrate colors mixed with great animations, so i disagree with that.

I actually do agree a bit with that reviewer guy in the sense of the similarities with BC2, the mechanics are overall the same with a good amount of tweaks, but the essence of it was didn't change much from BC2, but that's mainly because it's not a new mode and really what more do you expect from a first person military game?, it's not easy to innovate when the basis of the game is similar to the previous iteration, they built from what they already knew.

I do agree that if you hated BC2 you will probably hate BF3 also, again, it's fairly similar framework sprinkled with a different sauce on top.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 27, 2011)

Been playing a few times now and find it nothing like COD.  COD was way too sterile.  This is more noisy and chaotic, like BFBC2 felt like when i first played it.  Not noticed any cartoony gfx when i was playing. 

Did notice all 4 cores on my 920 were at 60+ degrees and on highest settings it's gobbling up 1400+ RAM.

I think if you like BC2, you'll like this.  As for BFBC2 being more realistic, I disagree.  So far the Metro map is vicious, dangerous and noisy.  Like it should be.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it's much improved on movement compared to BC2, but that's just me. I actually enjoy the HUD, and the fact that you can zoom in or out to view the area you're in, or the direction of the next objective. I think it's far from a futuristic game, this is a modern day shooter.

They've essentially ganked sniping a cool degree by adding the lens flare, actually adding some realism to the game. The lighting is much better with the new Frostbite engine, and I can't wait to see the new Destruction 3.0 engine in full effect. I don't think you can fully judge a game just based on a video.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> They've essentially ganked sniping a cool degree by adding the lens flare, actually adding some realism to the game. The lighting is much better with the new Frostbite engine, and I can't wait to see the new Destruction 3.0 engine in full effect. I don't think you can fully judge a game just based on a video.



All very well said.  And that lens flare is fantastic.  I saw it and thought, "that's not... it is.." and i shot the bastard!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I did play the alpha, I got about 3 or 4 hours of gameplay, I didn't like it then and I just said it was because it was a alpha. You're getting really mad for someone on the Internet stating their opinion about a game.



I'm "mad" because you are basing it all on a video. hold off until you play the open beta on thursday which, is free.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 27, 2011)

Just played the beta on X360 for about 3 hours.... i must say im very impressed, its alot of fun even if its not conquest.  Looking forward to Thursday to play it on PC!


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 27, 2011)

I've only just become addicted to BF/BC2 after having watched some of the beta videos from BF3...

I think the outdoor/park areas look a bit too verdant, but the metro/city/interior spaces and maps look absolutely amazing. I can't wait to play, and wish I didn't suck so hard at team/squad FPS games.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I think it's much improved on movement compared to BC2, but that's just me. I actually enjoy the HUD, and the fact that you can zoom in or out to view the area you're in, or the direction of the next objective. I think it's far from a futuristic game, this is a modern day shooter.
> 
> They've essentially ganked sniping a cool degree by adding the lens flare, actually adding some realism to the game. The lighting is much better with the new Frostbite engine, and I can't wait to see the new Destruction 3.0 engine in full effect. I don't think you can fully judge a game just based on a video.



To each his own, but you do have a point with the snipping, that is a very good feature that they have added to help with the people that always camp in the back and snipe.  The destruction does look kinda good, (E.X. when the whole side of the building came off) I might change my mind when the full game comes out, but this is the same way I felt when gameplay of BLOPS came out and look how that COD came out...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

Lt_JWS said:


> Just played the beta on X360 for about 3 hours.... i must say im very impressed, its alot of fun even if its not conquest.  Looking forward to Thursday to play it on PC!



You won't find much love for consoles in this thread but thanks for the informative and constructive post.



Kevinheraiz said:


> To each his own, but you do have a point with the snipping, that is a very good feature that they have added to help with the people that always camp in the back and snipe.  The destruction does look kinda good, (E.X. when the whole side of the building came off) I might change my mind when the full game comes out, but this is the same way I felt when gameplay of BLOPS came out and look how that COD came out...



Really Kevin you can'y judge based on one map with essentially no vehicles. And a beta to boot.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> All very well said.  And that lens flare is fantastic.  I saw it and thought, "that's not... it is.." and i shot the bastard!



I think in a close quarters map like Metro, it'll deter the number of people who select the sniper class. However, in a map like Caspian that's (hopefully) huge, you'll see the number start going up because the lens flare won't be as noticeable.

Another feature that I really enjoy is the selectable firing rate. You'll notice that the recoil goes WAY down when you're on semi-auto, and gives you an edge if you've noticed a sniper before he's noticed you.

The bullet ricochet is another feature that is welcomed. In close quarters, that can decide the outcome of an intense 2 v 1 or 2 v 2 situation. I first noticed it when I shot a few rounds on auto into the train and one came bouncing back to hit me. It's not a high amount of damage, but you notice the impact. After that, I took care on where I turned up the heat.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Battlelog to game and back to battlog sucks BIG TIME.


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 27, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> This Origin/EA piece of s**t. Preordered in time. No mail no nothing. I opened an incident ticket but all my hopes are lost for today. Paid 15 Euros more than for a preorder from D2D


Same here. Looks like they first gave beta invites to North America and forgot about Europe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Same here. Looks like they first gave beta invites to North America and forgot about Europe



To hell they did. I see frogs all over the place.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Battlelog to game and back to battlog sucks BIG TIME.



Yes. I was very disappointed when i started the game up and it bought me to the battlelog site, i really wish  everything was integrated in game and not on some shitty web page.

Unfortunately i believe it will remain in the full game too and not just the beta.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Yes. I was very disappointed when i started the game up and it bought me to the battlelog site, i really wish the everything was integrated in game and not on some shitty web page.
> 
> Unfortunately i believe it will remain in the full game too and not just the beta.



I hope not. The disjointed feels strange and wrong. Plus it leaves your browser open while you play. So if you start a game after a long web stint, it will eat into your RAM. Its no big deal unless you are like me and watch 7 or 8 web videos which ends with your browser using 700 MB of RAM. That is no joke.

The log and stat tracking is great, but needs more detail, better explanations, and minor tweaking.

As we get into the afternoon time, the game is getting much more laggy than when I first started around 11:00. It is unplayable for me now and that pisses me off a little.


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2011)

To who said Europe is forgotten. No sir. But I preordered BF3 on D2Drive (unrelated) and bought MOH on Steam, and Steam gave me the code this evening.
Anyway it is one map. How funny all the Male-Hysteria for this beta, haha. It is ok. Just ok and just one map. We are working for free for a beta team and even payed for it, for sure these times are strange.

Ah, I love Paris, but I miss the atmosphere. A garden park and then a metro subway. The Resistance ... well was a whole other game.... Is there a Rescue Edith Piaf mission?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I hope not. The disjointed feels strange and wrong. Plus it leaves your browser open while you play. So if you start a game after a long web stint, it will eat into your RAM. Its no big deal unless you are like me and watch 7 or 8 web videos which ends with your browser using 700 MB of RAM. That is no joke.
> 
> The log and stat tracking is great, but needs more detail, better explanations, and minor tweaking.
> 
> As we get into the afternoon time, the game is getting much more laggy than when I first started around 11:00. It is unplayable for me now and that pisses me off a little.



Thanks for the insight. I'll hopefully be playing around 7CST. Of course itll be a bit later if I OC my GPU. Any Idea what i should set my CPU to to OC? it is the Phenom II 955BE.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2011)

how do you change your video settings?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I hope not. The disjointed feels strange and wrong. Plus it leaves your browser open while you play. So if you start a game after a long web stint, it will eat into your RAM. Its no big deal unless you are like me and watch 7 or 8 web videos which ends with your browser using 700 MB of RAM. That is no joke.
> 
> The log and stat tracking is great, but needs more detail, better explanations, and minor tweaking.
> 
> As we get into the afternoon time, the game is getting much more laggy than when I first started around 11:00. It is unplayable for me now and that pisses me off a little.



I agree. 

A: Battlelog sucks.....however its here to stay. 
B: Its now laggorific!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree.
> 
> A: Battlelog sucks.....however its here to stay.
> B: Its now laggorific!



Lots of people getting out of work and school most likely .


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree as well.

Battlelog sucks ass.. I've got origins set to save install files, but for some odd reason the beta install files were not saved..  The game itself is great so far, but the whole battlelog and the fact i cant change settings unless i'm in the game... leaving my soldier standing there like he is afk suck ass.. I've got kill a few times trying to get my settings correct... That part really sucks ass! As soon as i find the config file I'm creating my "BF3 Config Utility"!.. hehehe


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So if you start a game after a long web stint, it will eat into your RAM. Its no big deal unless you are like me and watch 7 or 8 web videos which ends with your browser using 700 MB of RAM. That is no joke.



8Gb of DDR3 is ludicrously cheap nower days - infact. Im almost considering going 16Gb


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 27, 2011)

While your in the game itself, hit esc and you will see options. Cant do it from the deploy menu or anywhere else from what I can see.


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree.
> 
> A: Battlelog sucks.....however its here to stay.
> B: Its now laggorific!



The game wants to put me into servers in Austrailia all the time for some reason. I finally connected to a US server and it was lag free. I'm not of fan of facelog/battlebook either.

Also, any of you are running CrossFire, grab the 11.8 CAP 5 from Guru 3d.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> The game wants to put me into servers in Austrailia all the time for some reason.



Crikey!


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm "mad" because you are basing it all on a video. hold off until you play the open beta on thursday which, is free.



The beta seems buggier than the alpha. Other than that it plays like the alpha only it has the added pos battlelog. So far, not impressed. When things are working correctly it's fun.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 27, 2011)

Took some video with Fraps & threw it up on YouTube.

(Apologies for the lack of quality & play. I had to little time to play, didn't know all the key binds & the missus was due home & it's her birthday  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjXyyfgQxGg


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> The beta seems buggier than the alpha. Other than that it plays like the alpha only it has the added pos battlelog. So far, not impressed. When things are working correctly it's fun.



True, the problem was he had not played the beta. Instead he had relied on footage someone else posted. I know the beta would be buggy especially with all the work they have done on the game. I know they were going to be updating the game everyday of the beta so hopefully the game will improve enough to be enjoyable to play before the Beta ends.



Hysteria said:


> Took some video with Fraps & threw it up on YouTube.
> 
> (Apologies for the lack of quality & play. I had to little time to play, didn't know all the key binds & the missus was due home & it's her birthday  )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjXyyfgQxGg



Congrats.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 27, 2011)

The code for the beta is a few weeks behind what DICE have ready for launch, so there's a lot in the beta code that has been fixed already.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 27, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> The code for the beta is a few weeks behind what DICE have ready for launch, so there's a lot in the beta code that has been fixed already.



They should either open up more servers for testing or open up Caspian Border. or Both.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> The game wants to put me into servers in Austrailia all the time for some reason. I finally connected to a US server and it was lag free. I'm not of fan of facelog/battlebook either.
> 
> Also, any of you are running CrossFire, grab the 11.8 CAP 5 from Guru 3d.



no, I connected with a server that had less than 30 ping, was great at first, but became bogged down as I kept playing (was full the whole time) I think EA's back-end is causing issues as well.

in the end, I was insta-killed 10 times in a row, and rage-quit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I agree as well.
> 
> Battlelog sucks ass.. I've got origins set to save install files, but for some odd reason the beta install files were not saved..  The game itself is great so far, but the whole battlelog and the fact i cant change settings unless i'm in the game... leaving my soldier standing there like he is afk suck ass.. I've got kill a few times trying to get my settings correct... That part really sucks ass! As soon as i find the config file I'm creating my "BF3 Config Utility"!.. hehehe



I found the config files. Its in under the name "PROF_SAVE_body" in documents/Battlefield 3 Open Beta/settings.

You can open it in notepad but its a bitch to make out.

If anyone knows were the key bindings are please post up.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, please make that config Utility, i found it very annoying in the alpha, don't know why they made it like that.

Sent a bunch of friend requests out, hopefully i'll get into the beta, been on hold with EA support for an hour now.  Finally talked to a guy, and is working with me and my D2D pre-order.  Anybody else want to add me, i'm under newbsandwich


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 28, 2011)

Man I got my key but no PC to play it with yet.

God dam blue balls.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 28, 2011)

you guys that can play be thankful,Me i can not even get the BF3.exe has stopped working error off it yet,Re downloaded 4 times now reinstalled the battle log plug ins and it still does it.Oh well at least I had 27 mins of play time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone happen to have an extra key, a friend Ufgy would like to enjoy it. If so toss me a pm, thanks!


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 28, 2011)

after an hour and a half on hold, i am finally able to get my beta code. I preordered on the 25th and they jacked up my order so i didn't get an email.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> you guys that can play be thankful,Me i can not even get the BF3.exe has stopped working error off it yet,Re downloaded 4 times now reinstalled the battle log plug ins and it still does it.Oh well at least I had 27 mins of play time.



I had a similar problem to this one time with BF2.

If your running Kaspersky or any othe anti-virus/firewall - add BF3.exe to the exclusions. that fixed the problem for me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

Gully you're one of those _special people_ with the pass to the Caspian Border servers *aren't you*?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> just unlock the flechettes or explosive shotty rounds and fire down the tunnel. It'll be a crap shoot.



That might work, but this was right when most people got their codes i nthe AM, and the sniper rifles seem to kill 1 shot to the body, with him being a long way down the tunnel and crouched, blind firing shotguns down there, most of the shot won't even hit him.



digibucc said:


> what's your origin name kurgan?



Grevenilvec



H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL i was on it at 9:30 am and got off around 11:00 am.



Sametimes I was on, waited an hour then was told there was no one on the other end.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> 7h47 \/\/45 4\/\/350/\/\3 D|_|d3!!!!



/\/ 0 -|- ... + 0 ... |3 @ |) .... /\/ 3 3 |) 5 ... |_ 3 5 5 ... /\/ |_| /\/\ |3 3 |2 5 ... + |-| 0 |_| 9 |-|.



Abe504 said:


> after an hour and a half on hold, i am finally able to get my beta code. I preordered on the 25th and they jacked up my order so i didn't get an email.



Why is everyone else able to get a hold of someone on the chat service?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2011)

I should check my email more often.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Google Doc
> 
> BF3 Beta FPS Comparison



That's good to know I'm in the clear.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why is everyone else able to get a hold of someone on the chat service?



I don't know, I've been getting the "All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly." for an hour and a half.

Still no code.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

The game is fucking awesome! if only i could stay in it.. lol


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 28, 2011)

If you have a friend invite from f22a4bandit, don't worry, it's just me 

Added most of the people signed up on the platoon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have perfected the best strategy...  ever.  

My basic theory was to somehow rush the enemy and be successful, as usually the defender has an advantage.  Enter the flashlight.  Pretty much I see an enemy, aim the flashlight at him, and then run around him spamming the F key.  If more than 1 enemy is present I just push F while aiming the flashlight at the person I am not currently knifing.  So far nobody has been smart enough to look away from the white light.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm really sick of being Quick Matched to servers half way across the world. And any US server I try to manually join it just gives me an error or says the server is full.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn.  I finally got my code after waiting for two hours in chat.  I guess I won't complain, but I must be the last to get my code, and since I own MoH LE I think I should have received two.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally got a few decent games in, starting to get the map down.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, Now battlelog will do NOTHING, I click everything and it wont budge or even try to load a different webpage


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Whos up for some games? So many posts, so many viewing the clubhouse, but I don't see anyone playing. Though I havent been accepted into the TPU Platoon yet, maybe that would change it?



brandonwh64 said:


> Ok, Now battlelog will do NOTHING, I click everything and it wont budge or even try to load a different webpage



Best bet is to restart origin and try again.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

*@TheMailMan78
I've went through that config file.. and low and behold they have "AimAssist   1 " (So aimassist is ON!). XBox360 and PS3 players have aimassist because they use controllers.. I don't like that the so called lead platform has a controller config file....*


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't like that the so called lead platform has a controller config file....



Meanwhile, people like me that have injuries that prevent use of keyboard and mouse at the same time are greatful that controller support is included.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Meanwhile, people like me that have injuries that prevent use of keyboard and mouse at the same time are greatful that controller support is included.



Sorry Dave! It's great that they have controller support. I'm not complaining about that.. I just wish they would disable aim assist when the user is using the keyboard... Or at least give the option for the player to disable aimassist in settings. The only game i've ever seen to give you the option to disable aim assist was the 1st half-life and the 1at Tf game using the Half-Life engine.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 28, 2011)

Some are saying the different graphics options make little difference.  Maybe they are not working in the beta?  (Sort of like having the Mouse in the keybinding menu.  They built the menu, but didn't finish the code behind the menu)

LOW: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8318/lowt.jpg

ULTRA: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1687/ultraa.jpg

==================================================

twitter.com/repi: "If you are testing #BF3 Beta PC perf; restart the level when changing graphics options as some of them are can't change ingame (in Beta)"

==================================================

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Welcome to early access of the Battlefield 3 Open Beta!



Spoiler



Tuesday, 27 September 2011 00:00

Starting today, we are happy to invite eligible players to early access of the much anticipated Battlefield 3 Open Beta!

We want to thank everyone for their interest in this Open Beta. Just by joining, you will help us stress test servers, allow us to run important tests on the game’s back-end, and find potential issues to track.

We would also like to invite you to leave any feedback to us at DICE via the forums in the social platform Battlelog. Remember that this software is in Beta and does not represent final quality. By giving us your valuable feedback on your Open Beta experience, you are helping us gather ideas for where to focus our efforts, either for launch day or for upcoming updates for Battlefield 3.

*If you are eligible to early access (by registering a first-hand copy of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition, or by pre-ordering Battlefield 3 digital download PC version on Origin), you should have received your personal invitation via email by now. If not, please check your spam filter or reach out to our customer service.*

The Battlefield 3 Open Beta will be open to all on September 29th. For a full FAQ on the Open Beta and how the early access works, head here.

Once again, we are very happy to be up and running and seeing the server activity graphs point straight to the skies.

Return here during the period of the Open Beta (ends October 10th) for regular updates on what is happening in the game, what feedback we have gathered, and what new features and fixes we are implementing based on your feedback.

Thanks for your help!

/The DICE team



==================================================



			
				Demize99 said:
			
		

> The Beta scope glint is significantly larger and more obvious than it will be in Final.  Source



==================================================



			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> If things go the way they are intended today, I´ve got a nice surprise for my PC forum family tomorrow. Source.



Thread Title:  "Caspian Border in map list" 

==================================================


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have no idea if i'm the only one experiencing this, but it'll run just fine then bang, HUGE performance drops. Start to smooth out again, then again drop. Back and forth.

And then it disconnects on me. Maybe 'cause i'm using crossfire? Any multi-gpu members having trouble or is it just a laggy/buggy battlelog?


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I have no idea if i'm the only one experiencing this, but it'll run just fine then bang, HUGE performance drops. Start to smooth out again, then again drop. Back and forth.
> 
> And then it disconnects on me. Maybe 'cause i'm using crossfire? Any multi-gpu members having trouble or is it just a laggy/buggy battlelog?



OK I can't find where to make control and video adjustments. 
I'm playing with out being able to duck, or prone.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> OK I can't find where to make control and video adjustments.
> I'm playing with out being able to duck, or prone.



You have to join a server, and spawn on the map before you can hit ESC to see the menus.

Z = prone
Left Ctrl = crouch (I think)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Gully you're one of those _special people_ with the pass to the Caspian Border servers *aren't you*?



Nope, not me.  I do see three guys from Battlefieldo.com on one of them, though.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Nope, not me.  I do see three guys from Battlefieldo.com on one of them, though.



Does TPU have a Platoon ? I put in TPU and (TPU) and nothing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Does TPU have a Platoon ? I put in TPU and (TPU) and nothing.



Check Techpowerup, I think thats it. Or [TPU].


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Finally got a few decent games in, starting to get the map down.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110927/Capture085.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110927/Capture086.jpg



What's your profile name Kurgan? I may already have it but none of those listed on that server look familiar.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I have no idea if i'm the only one experiencing this, but it'll run just fine then bang, HUGE performance drops. Start to smooth out again, then again drop. Back and forth.
> 
> And then it disconnects on me. Maybe 'cause i'm using crossfire? Any multi-gpu members having trouble or is it just a laggy/buggy battlelog?



I have this.  Poor optimization I guess. 

I also have massive graphics artifacts sometimes when playing, never had it happen before this game!  Looks to be the NVIDIA drivers however!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I finally got it working ,Been playing the last 2 1/2 hours,Managed to find out the 11.10 drivers were the cause of my troubles, Also set my fanspeed for my cards to 50% and got in a game with erocker,Then wham they over heated   So that was my fault.
Anyway if your having troubles do this Select in the Origins settings to install on another HD and it should work,Also try the 11.8 cats.that is what i did.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmm i'll try out 11.8 to see how it runs.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

Downloading.  Applied to the platoon.  Hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> LOW: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8318/lowt.jpg
> 
> ULTRA: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1687/ultraa.jpg



Don't work.



GullyFoyle said:


>



love the comment: I throw my money at the screen, but it does nothing


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 28, 2011)

Digibuc add me to the Platoon Please!! I submitted an application.


----------



## raptori (Sep 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> , but I must be the last to get my code, and since I own MoH LE I think I should have received two.



no I think i'm the last one, still no beta code for me if anyone have a spare key and can give it to me I'll be very grateful ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just accepted a bunch of people to the Platoon. Check your status


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> What's your profile name Kurgan? I may already have it but none of those listed on that server look familiar.



I'm Grevenilvec for now, going to see if I can get it changed later.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

Would you guys mind if I reworked the platoon emblem?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2011)

Having a ton of fun with the Beta. Hope to play with some of the TPU guys tomorrow


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 28, 2011)

*CRY*  Still no email 
Trying EA help right now... that looks like a massive waste of time, but what do I have to lose...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> *CRY*  Still no email
> Trying EA help right now... that looks like a massive waste of time, but what do I have to lose...



About an hour worth of your time.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep, average wait a couple weeks back was 30-45 minutes, so I'd say about an hour should do ya.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm Grevenilvec for now, going to see if I can get it changed later.



Of names, Greven il Vec is pretty damn stellar.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just accepted a bunch of people to the Platoon. Check your status



You're the pro, make it awesome!

It's a shame it took so long to download, because I got all of 6 minutes of gameplay.  I was on a highish ping server, but I was pretty damn impressed with the visuals.  I'm going to be on for sure tomorrow and tweak the settings.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> *CRY*  Still no email
> Trying EA help right now... that looks like a massive waste of time, but what do I have to lose...



If you keep waiting, eventually you will get your code.  Just have your order number ready.  I logged into help chat around 5:05pm, and got my code at 7:26pm.


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> If you keep waiting, eventually you will get your code.  Just have your order number ready.  I logged into help chat around 5:05pm, and got my code at 7:26pm.


Did you use the help thingie at EA web site or the Origin Live Help?
I've been waiting in line on Origin help thingie for about half an hour so far.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2011)

It was the Origin Live Help.  For awhile I thought maybe I was caught in a loop or it had frozen because the message had popped up so many times it was hard to tell if new ones were coming up.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah. My reaction when I set it to ultra was disappointment.
The lighting is awesome, but the textures and some models left a lot to be desired.
Then I thought it might be like the BC2 beta in that they haven't unlocked all the eye candy until it goes GOLD.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you read for some screenshot!

Fell through the world is northeast of A at the first defense. A single hand grenade and permanent glitch: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up is what the MK11 Mod 0 default sniper rifle looks like with no scope: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please not the above is not the resolution I play at. I play at 1920 x 1080. The settings for the images was at Medium and looks pretty damn good to me.

And final verdict on graphical settings. For my setup "See sig" 4x MSAA gives your 30 to 42 FPS. Turn that down to 2x gets you up to 45 to 56, and off gets you a consistent 57 to 68. On all Medium, the game still looks great and better than most games, so I recommend High settings with MSAA on 2x or Off for a HD 5850.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Of names, Greven il Vec is pretty damn stellar.



Yeah, can't go wrong with Greven. But my sons name is Greven, so since he has been born I haven't used the name as much as I use too. The similarities in personality between The Kurgan and Greven are close anyways and both are badass.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Next up is what the MK11 Mod 0 default sniper rifle looks like with no scope



That gun is retarded, that and the SVD seem to 1 shot kill even to the body. Seems they need a little tweaking, they are stupid good.


----------



## raptori (Sep 28, 2011)

whats up with Ranking speed I've seen someone on battlelog with 7h 37m playing time and his rank is 36


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That gun is retarded, that and the SVD seem to 1 shot kill even to the body. Seems they need a little tweaking, they are stupid good.



It is just like the Sniper Rifles in BC2. At a certain distance, that works. What makes it cheap is both are semi-auto and default weapons. Medium to long range takes 2 or 3 (or 1 headshot).

And Greven people: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






raptori said:


> whats up with Ranking speed I've seen someone on battlelog with 7h 37m playing time and his rank is 36



They artificially did that to test some stuff with their employees and company testers.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there an easier way to show FPS than running another program like FRAPS?

I f*cking love the MK11 with an Acog and a Grip for medium-range sniping, but I'm starting to get good with the SV98.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It is just like the Sniper Rifles in BC2. At a certain distance, that works. What makes it cheap is both are semi-auto and default weapons. Medium to long range takes 2 or 3 (or 1 headshot).



Yeah, but none of the semi auto Rifles in BC2 would 1 shot (I don't even think they 1 shot to the head, but I could be wrong there), even at point blank to the body. I'm watching guys 1 shot me at 20 - 30 yards body shots, not at all balanced, considering how mobile they are and accurate without needing to aim down a scope.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, but none of the semi auto Rifles in BC2 would 1 shot (I don't even think they 1 shot to the head, but I could be wrong there), even at point blank to the body. I'm watching guys 1 shot me at 20 - 30 yards body shots, not at all balanced, considering how mobile they are and accurate without needing to aim down a scope.



Good thing it's in beta. Hopefully it wont take DICE a billion years to patch/balance the obvious over powered weapons.

In BC2, they took their sweet ass time patching the AN-94 and M60.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Good thing it's in beta. Hopefully it wont take DICE a billion years to patch/balance the obvious over powered weapons.



Lets hope. The ranged power of those guns is fine, but close range, is just stupid. If it was a true Sniper Rifle that had horrible hip firing accuracy, I would be fine with a close range 1 shot, but neither of those guns are like that.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know if that has been addressed, but you do not get any of your free unlocks in the Beta. No vet M1911, no Limited edition bonuses, etc. Everything but the M1911 can be unlocked the normal way, but the DAO 12 Gauge is a long ways off in the general weapons group.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't tried the 870 yet, or even really looked at the other open weapons, DAO should be fun though. Is there only the 870 and the DAO for shotguns?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 28, 2011)

The Flechette rounds are wicked!!
They have a lower damage potential than buckshot  but have the ability to penetrate armor and have a deeper penetration overall.

Odd thing is that I killed 3 people with the flechette rounds like ~20 feet away when zoomed in. Just aim for the upper body and BAM!!! 1-2 shots only. i was also hitting people 50-100 feet away i didnt kill them but I still hit them. that is something you will have a hard time doing with the buckshot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The Flechette rounds are wicked!!
> They have a lower damage potential than buckshot  but have the ability to penetrate armor and have a deeper penetration overall.
> 
> Odd thing is that I killed 3 people with the flechette rounds like ~20 feet away when zoomed in. Just aim for the upper body and BAM!!! 1-2 shots only. i was also hitting people 50-100 feet away i didnt kill them but I still hit them. that is something you will have a hard time doing with the buckshot.



Will matter if they actually do projectile drop for buckshot and flechette. Since BC2 didn't have it, on Arica Conquest, 2 times I ended the round and the server announced I had the longest headshot kill (both times right around 250m), and the only gun I used for those rounds was the Usas-12 and Extended clip. I was playing with highway and a few others from TPU the first time it happened. All I could figure is I must have been firing at someone close and someone was extremely injured along ways away and got killed by buckshot that passed my target, still pretty funny, if I seen then on my kill cam I would have called hacks.


----------



## caleb (Sep 28, 2011)

I almost canceled my preorder when I came in contact with that browser. Its very very poor that the game starts in windowed mode and when I saw "You cannot join the server because its full" i just lolled that it doesn't queue. They should really port the console browser for PC and give us a choice which one to use.

Can't say much about the game with 30 mins of play but close combat really calls for the ability to peek and it could really own. There were multiple situations in that metro map where I so wanted to press E to peek.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 28, 2011)

I am so jelly, I want to play so bad T_T ... by the way has anyone tested to see if having more cores benefits your performance in BF3 so far? This is the major thing I am truly curious about.


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 28, 2011)

Been waiting in queue for Origin Live Help for 2 and a half hours so far... still nothing 

EDIT:
after 3 hours and 10 minutes, I go to bathroom, come back less than 5 minutes later to find this:


> David:
> Thank you for contacting Origin Help. My name is David. How may I assist you today?
> David:
> If you are still connected to the chat please respond, otherwise I will disconnect  the chat in 2 minutes.
> ...



So pissed right now, both at myself and at EA


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 28, 2011)

If the TechPowerUp platoon needs an experienced BFBC2 veteran that is lvl 50, 15 mil+ points and 60 plat earned ATM, feel free to send me an invite via battlelog.  Origin soldier is Master_OrHan.

*Don't ask what your platoon can do for Master_OrHan, ask what Master_OrHan can do for your platoon.*

/salute Master_OrHan


----------



## raptori (Sep 28, 2011)

can anyone (who took a BF3 beta backup via Origin) upload the installer files apart from punkbuster,directx,vc folders cause I got a backup from my friend but he forget to tick "keep game installer ... " so no proper installer files with the backup and it'll take huge time to download the whole beta from the beginning .... thanks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Wiverex, I'm in Romania, preordered and all but nothing. As for chat with EA didn't manage to get through yesterday, opened and incident wait for reply but I lost all my hopes. Thinking of canceling my preorder since there's no advantage to it and I'll buy from other e-tailer. Steam is a dream compared to this origin debacle.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> If the TechPowerUp platoon needs an experienced BFBC2 veteran that is lvl 50, 15 mil+ points and 60 plat earned ATM, feel free to send me an invite via battlelog.  Origin soldier is Master_OrHan.
> 
> *Don't ask what your platoon can do for Master_OrHan, ask what Master_OrHan can do for your platoon.*
> 
> /salute Master_OrHan



Got to apply to be in, just like the rest of us who are more skilled


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

timezones may be weird (yours, not mine! haha) but I am looking forward to play with the best tribe of the universe!


----------



## caleb (Sep 28, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Been waiting in queue for Origin Live Help for 2 and a half hours so far... still nothing
> 
> EDIT:
> after 3 hours and 10 minutes, I go to bathroom, come back less than 5 minutes later to find this:
> ...



Don't worry thats not everything. Yesterday I contacted them to change my EA ID to another one and after a 2h queue and explaining to a moron that I have both ID in my list he transferred me to Tier 2 agent which took another hour or so and ended up "sorry there are no agents available to service you at the moment, please try again later"


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got to apply to be in, just like the rest of us who are more skilled


You are?  How?


----------



## purecain (Sep 28, 2011)

i've preordered the limited edition from game, and am waiting for my delivery...

i dont see how i can join the beta without my key code from the inside sleeve...

has anyone recieved their physical copy yet....


----------



## caleb (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> You are?  How?



You failed kurgans irony test.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

random said:


> I am so jelly, I want to play so bad T_T ... by the way has anyone tested to see if having more cores benefits your performance in BF3 so far? This is the major thing I am truly curious about.



I think it must because I have my 6870 on Ultra and no problems. Kind of funny I loaded the game on my DLP which runs at 780P and the new Nvidia driver (beta) says it doesn't support 1366x768 anymore so I have to run it at 1024x768. At that resolution it won't allow you to crank up the Graphic settings at all. It stays at the default high setting. Still looks decent, but not Great like the 1080P on Ultra. I'm hoping once Nvidia fixes the beta version  of that driver they make you use that it will allow me to go back to 1366x768. My 6870 has some flashing going on during battle, outside mostly. I'm hoping AMD is working on driver issues for their cards and this game. Sounds like some of the Xfire guys are having even more issues.
I only have an hour in battle though. I was on a few good servers early and had a 1.00 K/D and then got on some crappy ones later in the evening and now I'm back down to my usual .50 spot I do enjoy the game except the flashlights blinding you and lack of being able to see much of anything in the subway. I really struggle on Dark maps.That is why I played about 1/4 of Metro 2033 and quit.


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

purecain said:


> i've preordered the limited edition from game, and am waiting for my delivery...
> 
> i dont see how i can join the beta without my key code from the inside sleeve...
> 
> has anyone recieved their physical copy yet....



Nice babe. There are no physical copies coming: NONE untill the final game is released...

You will have to wait for the OPEN BETA in day.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

erixx said:


> Nice babe. There are no physical copies coming: NONE untill the final game is released...
> 
> You will have to wait for the OPEN BETA in day.



Could try what digi did, if you can manage to talk to someone on EA's end. He got early access with a D2D pre-order, granted by the time you even get a hold of someone at EA it might be the 29th anyways 



T3kl0rd said:


> You are?  How?



Higher kills per minute, lower deaths per minute, higher win/loss ratio, higher skill level, higher kdr, more dogtags (with 2x less than time than you), higher score per minute. I'm not sure what else you want to rate by, that covers just about everything, and no plat weapons doesn't aount to skill, that amounts to almost 1400hours of gametime. (And I don't want to get into pin count, but I got Ace 90 more times than you with 800 less hours in, which says a lot as I only have 550 hours played) Remember we played numerous rounds on the same team the other day as well, I ended every single round as #1 on our team, and was 1 of the only few above 1.0 kdr while doing it.

But I wasn't just talking about me, TPU has a lot of great players, highway, haru, crazy (the amount he has improved is insane), and numerous others. I'm not saying you are bad by any measure, but it gets old seeing you refer to yourself as almost godly when you talk in here when there are many players that are better in almost all facets. We would be glad to have you, but don't act like we should be begging you to join


----------



## purecain (Sep 28, 2011)

the babes my ex, shes a glamour model....

she was seriously high maintenance.... i used to go on my computer jobs and when i'd get back shed be trying to hang herself....

lol... women... 

i wish i could play on your servers without rediculous lag kurgan.... i dont have the best stats because i use cover fire and will put my charachter in danger for the team...

but i'm the fastest gun in the west.....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

purecain said:


> i wish i could play on your servers without rediculous lag kurgan.... i dont have the best stats because i use cover fire and will put my charachter in danger for the team...
> 
> but i'm the fastest gun in the west.....



Nothing wrong with that playstyle at all, I see guys with low KDR and high SPM all the time. Those are the Medics and Engineers who are mucking it up and don't give a shit about dying. Those are the guys that make shit happen, and I respect them. Too many people hide and don't get done what those people do.

And yeah my gun play is decently quick, but many are faster, my strength is mind games. It's why I play Conquest, Rush is too linear. I like to flank and make my opponent go where I want them to go. Or be where I am not expected. I'm not trying to toot my own horn above, just grinds my gears, honestly I would say 80% or more of that players from TPU have as good or greater stats than him (and for those that don't, they don't care, we don't care, they are having a great time, and we are having a great time playing with them, and thats what games are all about). He would be a nice addition and fit the team well, but I don't think we need to be begging for him. If he wants into the Platoon, apply like everyone else.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Screen shots from last night

I was stuck under the map somehow LOL







A game before I joined TLM, Erocker, and Ducky






Medium settings with 4x MSAA


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah don't go near A at the first set of crates, they brought Battlelog down this morning, it's horrible now. The whole first area (worst around A) you will slide through the ground all over the place. It's so bad I stopped playing in the starting zone, can't go near A to arm it or defend it, unless you want to risk falling through the earth.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

I played for a few minutes last night and noticed that I am really, really bad.  It seemed like there were guys with LMG's taking me out in one hit.  I did get a few kills in, but I had to be Johnny on the Spot to do so.  Of course, my ping was slightly elevated.

I didn't mess with any settings, but if what I saw last night was a default medium, that's incredible.  The game looks great and plays well.  I need to get back into the Battlefield series, because swapping between console and PC FPS is really killing my skill level.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I played for a few minutes last night and noticed that I am really, really bad.  It seemed like there were guys with LMG's taking me out in one hit.  I did get a few kills in, but I had to be Johnny on the Spot to do so.  Of course, my ping was slightly elevated.
> 
> I didn't mess with any settings, but if what I saw last night was a default medium, that's incredible.  The game looks great and plays well.  I need to get back into the Battlefield series, because swapping between console and PC FPS is really killing my skill level.


Yeah I am going to drop my 1080p set up back down to high. I noticed after I set it on Ultra my K/D really dipped. I'm sure I'm part of the problem, but while it looks great if I go around a corner and the enemy is there he kills me even when I'm pretty sure I pulled first. These are the glitches I'd like worked out before I get the Real deal. I'm probably gonna play the campaign first though.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

just a note: if i'm not around, Kurgan, Scrizz, Mailman, Brandonwh, GullyFoyle & Erocker should have permission to accept member requests to the platoon, if i'm not around.  sorry for any wait   I didn't ask them if they wanted to either, so tough luck for them  

we have 25 members already.  anyone else playing beta? join the TPU BF3 Platoon! 

also, is w3zzard w1zzard?  i just want to be sure before i give them admin role, as that would be the perfect way to trick me


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 28, 2011)

caleb said:


> You failed kurgans irony test.


Based on his response, he wasn't being ironic.  I win at reading comprehension.  You failed to "irony test", not me.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Higher kills per minute, lower deaths per minute, higher win/loss ratio, higher skill level, higher kdr, more dogtags (with 2x less than time than you), higher score per minute. I'm not sure what else you want to rate by, that covers just about everything, and no plat weapons doesn't aount to skill, that amounts to almost 1400hours of gametime. (And I don't want to get into pin count, but I got Ace 90 more times than you with 800 less hours in, which says a lot as I only have 550 hours played) Remember we played numerous rounds on the same team the other day as well, I ended every single round as #1 on our team, and was 1 of the only few above 1.0 kdr while doing it.
> 
> But I wasn't just talking about me, TPU has a lot of great players, highway, haru, crazy (the amount he has improved is insane), and numerous others. I'm not saying you are bad by any measure, but it gets old seeing you refer to yourself as almost godly when you talk in here when there are many players that are better in almost all facets. We would be glad to have you, but don't act like we should be begging you to join


I already rebutted this in the BFBC2 thread.  I only need to type one word to you - *TANK*.  I hope you understand now.  Since you most likely do not, I will be happy to refresh your memory as many times as it takes.  Compare our tank stats side by side on statsverse and all mysteries will be revealed.  Tank is the noob vehicle to spam.

I haven't played on any servers that rate your skill level, hence it being 0.  Only time I knife is when I'm shanking TPU players, hence my kdr being lower than usual when I was on with everyone.  I could easily have more knife kills than you if I wanted.  I could be like TimSad and shank the hell out of everyone that plays this game but I like the 60 plat in my avatar *WAY* more.  You are lucky I was on your team, cuz I shanked everyone there was to shank with TPU clan tags.  You use knife as primarily your only weapon and don't ride in a tank and see what your kdr is.  I was 18/1 the next round after erocker dropped, the last TPUer, and I went back to how I normally play, which is baseraping you.  I have the screenshot.

My experience makes the difference on teams with only n00bs that have no hope otherwise.  TPU platoon is a much stronger platoon with me in than without.  You people are always posting your screenshots of your mediocre accomplishments, blowing your own horn, not me.  I have screenshots of when I am literally godly not "almost godly" but I don't want to spam the thread with them.

You make me want to earn more plat, especially since I know your mentality is too small and narrow minded to ever achieve such a thing.  You are fortunate I started late on the plat count or I would have all 75 already.

I am still waiting for my invite.  I hope the inviter has more sense than you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Based on his response, he wasn't being ironic.  I win at reading comprehension.  You failed to "irony test", not me.
> 
> I already rebutted this in the BFBC2 thread.  I only need to type one word to you - *TANK*.  I hope you understand now.  Since you most likely do not, I will be happy to refresh your memory as many times as it takes.  Compare our tank stats side by side on statsverse and all mysteries will be revealed.  Tank is the noob vehicle to spam.
> 
> ...



If I used an aim bot like you my stats would be better. You're not that good for a hacker.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I am still waiting for my invite.  I hope the inviter has more sense than you.



what you seem to be missing is we like to play together. it doesn't matter how good you are, if you are constantly belittling others, you're no fun to have around.  we aren't tooting our horns because we think we are great, it's that we have a community that is supportive and it makes it more fun to share in that community.

it's all about attitude, and you have a bad one.  trust me, if you are as good as you say - just play, and keep your mouth shut about your godliness - and everyone will know it.

everyone knows kurgan is awesome, and he is the most humble player i know with skill behind it.  it's not like skill is elusive, everyone else can tell if you are good or not. the difference is we here at TPU don't hold anyone on a pedestal, or belittle those who aren't as skilled.

if you really want to be a part of the TPU team, awesome.  just come down to our level and chat like a regular person, and not an FPS god


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If I used an aim bot like you my stats would be better. You're not that good for a hacker.


Aimbotters get caught eventually, they don't earn 60 plat and 15 mil+ points and counting.  I hope they weed them out better in BF3 cuz there are some obvious ones in BFBC2.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 28, 2011)

I want to apply to join, I am far away from you guys not even sure if oceanic servers can join US ones . I will be applying anyway on the 29th since I don't have early access. 

Thanks for the reply boise49er, I just bought my best friend a 6870 for his bday so good to know he'll be able to play it smoothly. I've also looked up youtube videos of people with the 6870 and a similar processor and so far seems very very smooth on ultra so he'll be stoked.

Origin Real Name: Random Selki  <-- can use that to find me if you guys could add me that'd be cool otherwise I'll be sending out invites


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what you seem to be missing is we like to play together. it doesn't matter how good you are, if you are constantly belittling others, you're no fun to have around.  we aren't tooting our horns because we think we are great, it's that we have a community that is supportive and it makes it more fun to share in that community.
> 
> it's all about attitude, and you have a bad one.  trust me, if you are as good as you say - just play, and keep your mouth shut about your godliness - and everyone will know it.
> 
> ...



Hes a FPS god man. He doesn't need a platoon! HE IS A PLATOON! We are not worthy of him in the platoon. I say with respect to his awesome hacking skills he should be kept out so that we don't taint his haxor abilities! 



T3kl0rd said:


> Aimbotters get caught eventually, they don't earn 60 plat and 15 mil+ points and counting.  I hope they weed them out better in BF3 cuz there are some obvious ones in BFBC2.



They sure are obvious ain't they.........


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Based on his response, he wasn't being ironic.  I win at reading comprehension.  You failed to "irony test", not me.
> 
> I already rebutted this in the BFBC2 thread.  I only need to type one word to you - *TANK*.  I hope you understand now.  Since you most likely do not, I will be happy to refresh your memory as many times as it takes.  Compare our tank stats side by side on statsverse and all mysteries will be revealed.  Tank is the noob vehicle to spam.
> 
> ...



To set the tone of this response, unless you completely fail to grasp reality.  You have to _apply_ to the platoon.  There is no invite process that I am aware of.  Log into Battlelog, search for Techpowerup and click the little "Click to Apply" button in the upper right hand corner of the browser.  I'm very sure I read that in Kurgan's post, I'm not exactly sure if you _read_ Kurgan's post.

You really need a change in attitude.  Most people that play with the TPU guys are here to have fun and don't want to stroke themselves over ridiculous BS.  It's a game, it's meant to be fun.  I could give a shit on how good or terrible you are.  Just because you have some sort of skill at the game doesn't mean you'll make the team any better.

In case you made it this far I want to say it again:

You have to apply to the platoon.  No one can invite you.  And the people that can approve you, you've already pissed off.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 28, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what you seem to be missing is we like to play together. it doesn't matter how good you are, if you are constantly belittling others, you're no fun to have around.  we aren't tooting our horns because we think we are great, it's that we have a community that is supportive and it makes it more fun to share in that community.
> 
> it's all about attitude, and you have a bad one.  trust me, if you are as good as you say - just play, and keep your mouth shut about your godliness - and everyone will know it.
> 
> ...


I don't "constantly belittle others", I answer resident trolls talking mess to me and get them in their role.  I haven't been in a flame war yet some dumbass didn't start with me for no reason that they can't back up.

If you are so supportive, then shut up yourself with this noob, sh!t PC fanboy nonsense and get on the Master_OrHan train while you can.  Get on it or get run *CLEAN* over by it.  I won't miss a spot.

Kurgan is humble?  Not yet he isn't but I'm working my hardest to get him there.  I know Kurgan rides in a tank a hella lot and your nose is brown worshiping him.  You want to eat my humble pie I'm administering to him, by all means I won't stop you.

Don't see your invite yet.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Don't see your invite yet.



and you won't get it. I started the platoon.
Unless W1zz himself overrides me, not a chance for you.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

Mailman.  For the platoon logo.  I'm kinda hip on the idea of a carebear with the G1 Killer logo on it's chest.

That G1 Killer logo is sexi.


----------



## Frick (Sep 28, 2011)

I just want to chime in and say that t3kl0rd is probably the most entertaining person this forum has.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I don't "constantly belittle others", I answer resident trolls talking mess to me and get them in their role.  I haven't been in a flame war yet some dumbass didn't start with me for no reason that they can't back up.
> 
> If you are so supportive, then shut up yourself with this noob, sh!t PC fanboy nonsense and get on the Master_OrHan train while you can.  Get on it or get run *CLEAN* over by it.  I won't miss a spot.
> 
> ...



How much did you pay for those plats? Seriously how much? BF3 still uses PB so you should be good to go for the next game.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, I know i don't post alot, but Take it Easy people, chill out.  I don't care how you got your stats T3kl0rd, as long as people get together and play to have fun, and work together as a team.  

Back to the Game on hand BF3 Beta, did anybody else seem to pogo on the ground, like you were stuck a little then would pop out repeatedly?  Also, my character would seem to get stuck on tons of little things, small rocks you should be able to run over or piece of root.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Back to the Game on hand BF3 Beta, did anybody else seem to pogo on the ground, like you were stuck a little then would pop out repeatedly?  Also, my character would seem to get stuck on tons of little things, small rocks you should be able to run over or piece of root.



yeah, and some falling into the ground and such. weirdness.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

Frick said:


> I just want to chime in and say that t3kl0rd is probably the most entertaining person this forum has.



I take offense to that lol


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Ok, I know i don't post alot, but Take it Easy people, chill out.  I don't care how you got your stats T3kl0rd, as long as people get together and play to have fun, and work together as a team.
> 
> Back to the Game on hand BF3 Beta, did anybody else seem to pogo on the ground, like you were stuck a little then would pop out repeatedly?  Also, my character would seem to get stuck on tons of little things, small rocks you should be able to run over or piece of root.



That's a pretty common glitch in FPS betas, unfortunately.  Make sure you're informing DICE through their forum of the bugs!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I played for a few minutes last night and noticed that I am really, really bad.  It seemed like there were guys with LMG's taking me out in one hit.  I did get a few kills in, but I had to be Johnny on the Spot to do so.  Of course, my ping was slightly elevated.
> 
> I didn't mess with any settings, but if what I saw last night was a default medium, that's incredible.  The game looks great and plays well.  I need to get back into the Battlefield series, because swapping between console and PC FPS is really killing my skill level.



Will be nice to see you play again, never seen you around too much for BC2.



T3kl0rd said:


> Wall of text.



Removing all of my tank hours and every single tank kill (and leaving your tank kills) I still have a higher kills per minute than you and still lower deaths per minute, so nice try. Yesterday I didn't tank at all and I beat you badly every single round  EDIT: Forgot to mention I'm still at 1.6KDR removing all of my tank kills, even leaving my tank deaths, compared to your 1.13, far shot off.

And as far as TimSad, I have knifed him more than he knifed me, by 2x, so knife as much as you want, it won't help you, it didn't help him. 

You don't post screenshots, and you haven't ever posted anything amazing you have ever done, all you do is talk, and talk is cheap. You played with us for numerous rounds the other day, me, highway, crazy all outscored you every round, and out killed you.  And neither of them were tanking either. You don't impress me, and you never will, your just a bag of hot air, and you remove the fun from this clubhouse, I haven't ever seen someone stir as much crap up as you have. You have played with us before and it was the same results, no matter how much you see it, you will just believe you are the best.

If you want into the club, apply, simple as that, we are all here to have fun, not begging for slightly above mediocre players.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Will be nice to see you play again, never seen you around too much for BC2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

nice one mailman.

To me this beta feels just as buggy as the alpha.  Ok, i haven't seen anybody without arms yet, but just the feel from running around seems jittery, and not very smooth.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.zagura.ro/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/god-kills-kitten-troll.jpg



You trolls, sadly he is serious. Overall I'm pretty silent in TS, or even on here about kills and such. But a guy who isn't far above average coming on here and talking like he is better than everyone here when we have a ton of great players, just can't stand by and watch that happen.

And speaking of that, yesterday I found Digi in game, or should I say he found me... twice. I never got to kill


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.zagura.ro/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/god-kills-kitten-troll.jpg


I don't like  cats  But I ain't gonna feed any trolls. A waste of time and data storage. 
That was entertaining for awhile as Frick said. But really enough of that. By the way 
Thanks for excepting me and my lousiness. I'm here to have fun


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You trolls, sadly he is serious. Overall I'm pretty silent in TS, or even on here about kills and such. But a guy who isn't far above average coming on here and talking like he is better than everyone here when we have a ton of great players, just can't stand by and watch that happen.
> 
> And speaking of that, yesterday I found Digi in game, or should I say he found me... twice. I never got to kill



Oh hes serious.......a serious haxor.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Will be nice to see you play again, never seen you around too much for BC2.



I dunno why I don't play all that much BC2, it really is a great game.  I mostly got lost playing WoW again and rockin' Black Ops on the 360 with my RL friends.  I already have one of them sold on BF3 (PC).  I fully plan to forgo MW3 and play BF3 almost exclusively this time around.

Hopefully the Origin friend list will work a lot better than the BC2 one.  I already like the Battlelog website/launcher and stuff.  I personally think it's a great innovation, albeit a weird one that will take some getting used to.  I've got only a few people on my BC2 friend list, and they rarely play anymore.

I'm already plotting my next upgrade for BF3.  Son of a bitch.


----------



## thepants1337 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dear TPU Platoon,

I will be enlisting as soon as I get home today around 5 pm EST. Hope to join up and play some games with everyone! 

I'm a good player overall with experience in FPS games (annoying list coming): CS, DOD, TF, TF2, CSS, DOD:S, SOF2, Firearms mod (HL1 and HL2), Natural Selection mod (HL1), COD (every game in the series except United Offensive; the original was the best lol), MOH, BF1942, BF2, BF:BC2, and now BF3. Long time helicopter pilot in BF2 (transport blackhawk getting those troops to the front lines!), getting used the the "dumbed down" controls in the more modern iterations :-/ . I usually go for meta-game success, I.E. teamplay and objectives. But as far as K/D most of my rounds yesterday I had 20+ kills and usually 5-8 deaths. Hit detection in this game is EPIC. If I get my flank or an opportunity arrises, I can rambo w/ the best of them :-D

Hope to play with some other good players! Oh and I love reading this forum at work. It keeps me entertained lol

Thepants


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

thepants1337 said:


> Dear TPU Platoon,
> 
> I will be enlisting as soon as I get home today around 5 pm EST. Hope to join up and play some games with everyone!
> 
> ...



Welcome to TPU!


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes a FPS god man. He doesn't need a platoon! HE IS A PLATOON! We are not worthy of him in the platoon. I say with respect to his awesome hacking skills he should be kept out so that we don't taint his haxor abilities!
> 
> They sure are obvious ain't they.........


OMG, per you I hack.  How many dumbass noob ragers spam that ingame?  Congrats on solidifying your rank among them.  Being the TS and BF3 Clubhouse founder, you are the head dumbass noob rager.  (In BF2142 announcer voice) Well done soldier, you deserve an award.  Your sarcastic response is a weak yet ironically truth containing acknowledgement.  YOUR attitude, not MINE is what is going to change and this demonstrates baby steps towards that end.  You should ALL be exceedingly grateful for my insulting responses to your flame wars you initiate with me.  It is the most sincere help you will ever receive to correct your egregious deficiencies.



DannibusX said:


> To set the tone of this response, unless you completely fail to grasp reality.  You have to _apply_ to the platoon.  There is no invite process that I am aware of.  Log into Battlelog, search for Techpowerup and click the little "Click to Apply" button in the upper right hand corner of the browser.  I'm very sure I read that in Kurgan's post, I'm not exactly sure if you _read_ Kurgan's post.
> 
> You really need a change in attitude.  Most people that play with the TPU guys are here to have fun and don't want to stroke themselves over ridiculous BS.  It's a game, it's meant to be fun.  I could give a shit on how good or terrible you are.  Just because you have some sort of skill at the game doesn't mean you'll make the team any better.
> 
> ...


You are going to leap when I say frog, this isn't rocket science.  You are fortunate I'm not pissing ON you IRL.  Your will will bend and conform to my every whim without fail or there will be serious repercussions.  

You didn't comprehend what I typed pertaining to my invite.  If you are one of the special people that has great difficulty reading, I suggest not looking like a fool also.  Double whammy



DannibusX said:


> There is no invite process that I am aware of.


  Therein lies the problem, not only with my BF3 TPU platoon membership but with you as a whole.  You aren't aware of a great deal and what you don't know CAN and WILL hurt you.   I AM aware of such a process and it is the only means by which my presence will grace this lowly and disdainful clan which has been shamed with your disrespectfulness towards myself as a whole.

I'm not going to answer this stupid perpetual sh!t PC fanboy noob rager pure dumbassness, ad infinitum.  In case you are wondering why I disappear from your pseudo intellectual, faux pro gaming skills discussions.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> OMG, per you I hack.  How many dumbass noob ragers spam that ingame?  Congrats on solidifying your rank among them.  Being the TS and BF3 Clubhouse founder, you are the head dumbass noob rager.  (In BF2142 announcer voice) Well done soldier, you deserve an award.  Your sarcastic response is a weak yet ironically truth containing acknowledgement.  YOUR attitude, not MINE is what is going to change and this demonstrates baby steps towards that end.  You should ALL be exceedingly grateful for my insulting responses to your flame wars you initiate with me.  It is the most sincere help you will ever receive to correct your egregious deficiencies.
> 
> You are going to leap when I say frog, this isn't rocket science.  You are fortunate I'm not pissing ON you IRL.  Your will will bend and conform to my every whim without fail or there will be serious repercussions.
> 
> ...



Guys.  I'm really sorry.  Apparently my girlfriend accidentally spilled her douche all over this thread.

Won't happen again.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> OMG, per you I hack.  How many dumbass noob ragers spam that ingame?  Congrats on solidifying your rank among them.  Being the TS and BF3 Clubhouse founder, you are the head dumbass noob rager.  (In BF2142 announcer voice) Well done soldier, you deserve an award.  Your sarcastic response is a weak yet ironically truth containing acknowledgement.  YOUR attitude, not MINE is what is going to change and this demonstrates baby steps towards that end.  You should ALL be exceedingly grateful for my insulting responses to your flame wars you initiate with me.  It is the most sincere help you will ever receive to correct your egregious deficiencies.
> 
> You are going to leap when I say frog, this isn't rocket science.  You are fortunate I'm not pissing ON you IRL.  Your will will bend and conform to my every whim without fail or there will be serious repercussions.
> 
> ...



Chill.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> OMG, per you I hack.  How many dumbass noob ragers spam that ingame?  Congrats on solidifying your rank among them.  Being the TS and BF3 Clubhouse founder, you are the head dumbass noob rager.  (In BF2142 announcer voice) Well done soldier, you deserve an award.  Your sarcastic response is a weak yet ironically truth containing acknowledgement.  YOUR attitude, not MINE is what is going to change and this demonstrates baby steps towards that end.  You should ALL be exceedingly grateful for my insulting responses to your flame wars you initiate with me.  It is the most sincere help you will ever receive to correct your egregious deficiencies.



I'm the "dumbass noob ragers spam" that ain't gonna let you in this clubhouse or the platoon. 

Enjoy your......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

For the little time I was able to play last night due to other crap going on I generally to the horrible sudden performance drops. 

LaughingMan it was really bad on the server with you which is why I suddenly bailed were you running smooth? I can't really tell if it's network or fps lag or both though I wasn't measuring anything. Using 11.10 and CAP 5.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd, I have reported your posts, This is a clubhouse to talk and share our gameplay with BF3, Not a pissing contest or measuring your..... well you get the idea.

If you plan on staying here in this clubhouse, please stop with the attitude and "I am the greatest" persona.

Thanks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't tried the 870 yet, or even really looked at the other open weapons, DAO should be fun though. Is there only the 870 and the DAO for shotguns?



No there are 5 shotguns (Saiga, USAS12, DAO, 870, and M1014 (silver shotgun from L4D2). This does not count the 40mm underslung shotguns which there are technically 2, but is mainly in real life one does not fit a certain type of rail system. To stay accurate to real life weapons, they just used the one built for each of the 2 rail systems, so they should have the same characteristics.



digibucc said:


> just a note: if i'm not around, Kurgan, Scrizz, Mailman, Brandonwh, GullyFoyle & Erocker should have permission to accept member requests to the platoon, if i'm not around.  sorry for any wait   I didn't ask them if they wanted to either, so tough luck for them
> 
> we have 25 members already.  anyone else playing beta? join the TPU BF3 Platoon!
> 
> also, is w3zzard w1zzard?  i just want to be sure before i give them admin role, as that would be the perfect way to trick me



I joined before some of those guys and I don't get to be a leader?  I really don't care to be honest.



T3kl0rd said:


> Aimbotters get caught eventually, they don't earn 60 plat and 15 mil+ points and counting.  I hope they weed them out better in BF3 cuz there are some obvious ones in BFBC2.



I love how you are proud of two stats that say nothing more than you play BFBC2 a whole lot. Getting a lot of points and platinum stars just happens because you played for 1500 hours.



T3kl0rd said:


> OMG, per you I hack.  How many dumbass noob ragers spam that ingame?  Congrats on solidifying your rank among them.  Being the TS and BF3 Clubhouse founder, you are the head dumbass noob rager.  (In BF2142 announcer voice) Well done soldier, you deserve an award.  Your sarcastic response is a weak yet ironically truth containing acknowledgement.  YOUR attitude, not MINE is what is going to change and this demonstrates baby steps towards that end.  You should ALL be exceedingly grateful for my insulting responses to your flame wars you initiate with me.  It is the most sincere help you will ever receive to correct your egregious deficiencies.
> 
> You are going to leap when I say frog, this isn't rocket science.  You are fortunate I'm not pissing ON you IRL.  Your will will bend and conform to my every whim without fail or there will be serious repercussions.
> 
> ...



Security!


----------



## thepants1337 (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd.

The entire concept of your argument is asinine. Let's assume you're not hacking and do possess "godly" skill, and not an obvious troll. You're approaching a group of people, whom you wish to become a part of (or so it seems...), and immediately start explaining why you're far superior to anyone in that group. Either

A) You have 0 social skills and don't understand how to converse with others, especially those that you truely wish to associate with

or

B) Are an asshole that is looking in the wrong place for potential team mates. If your skill level so far exceeds that of the people on this forum then please take it somewhere that will challenge you.

So either reconsider your rhetoric, or find a better fit for your "talents".

Oh and stats or no stats, when BF3 official drops on the 25th. I will find you in game.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 28, 2011)

I just applied to the Platoon, username - neurosisxeno.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I just applied to the Platoon, username - neurosisxeno.



Just added you to the Platoon, I got to try and catch some sleep so I can BF3 tonight with everyone, was too scattered last night. Platoons a good size now, we might be able to invade a server pretty well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

I aint invading nothing until I can bind some controls.


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

I just noticed an "Organize a party" button under the platoon section... Sounds sweeeet.

BTW, I just played the map and it seems that the map continues after the subway part, for the 1st time I exites again in the daylight city! Very nice!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I aint invading nothing until I can bind some controls.



I don't know if you responded or even seen my post yesterday with how fast this thread was growing. But don't you have a RAT mouse?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I joined before some of those guys and I don't get to be a leader?  I really don't care to be honest.



fixed 


T3kl0rd said:


> You didn't comprehend what I typed pertaining to my invite.  If you are one of the special people that has great difficulty reading, I suggest not looking like a fool also.  Double whammy


you didn't comprehend what I said about your invite, you aren't getting one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't know if you responded or even seen my post yesterday with how fast this thread was growing. But don't you have a RAT mouse?



Yeah but you cant change ANY of the controls in the game. Binding different ones to the mouse wont cancel that out. Savvy?


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 28, 2011)

add me 4 some games Blackeyez


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but you cant change ANY of the controls in the game. Binding different ones to the mouse wont cancel that out. Savvy?



Do you unbind WASD and use them for other things ingame? If so yeah you would be screwed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do you unbind WASD and use them for other things ingame?



Yup.



MT Alex said:


> "Some men, you just can't reach."
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l540/mtalex73/coolhandluke.jpg



Come on man. Don't insult Cool Hand with this joker.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Come on man. Don't insult Cool Hand with this joker.



Point well taken.  I guess it came out as more of a compliment.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I aint invading nothing until I can bind some controls.


Yeah I don't like it the way they got it. Tried last night and basically have to bind to the software, which in turn means because their controls are so different then the other games it is gonna screw those up. So I'll have to redo all those games to match a beta ? I don't think I want that pain in the ass. So basically I'll bind the prone and try crouch again, but last night I could get it to work at all and I got pissed. On my second machine I have to load the logitech software and then go thru all that shit I just spoke of. Probably a weekend deal. Don't want to deal with all that shit after a day at work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Point well taken.  I guess it came out as more of a compliment.



Yeah man. Cool Hand Luke is only for special occasions.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mailman, what controls do you use other than WASD?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mailman, what controls do you use other than WASD?



Fapvision, fapmouse and a fappad.

He binds his forward and backward movement to his mouse buttons.  It was an interesting concept that I might just try someday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm yes this does seem quite odd but I always say "Play how you want to play"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mailman, what controls do you use other than WASD?



lol get ready to laugh.

left shift = left strafe.
Z= right strafe
X= aim
c=fire
v=prone
ctrl=crouch
r=reload
f=flare or flashlight
d=sprint
tab=use/enter
left mouse = forward
right mouse = back
middle mouse=gernade
side mouse = knife

See I started out gaming on a mac years ago. Before WASD was standard. Years of playing Quake have burnt this into my head and I just can't break it.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

Heh, my friend moves everything over to the keypad, and hes not a lefty.  This beta will piss him off good.  Easy kills for the other team.  

Did I get added to the platoon?  If not, can you please do so?  I can't check that stuff here at work.  Thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Heh, my friend moves everything over to the keypad, and hes not a lefty.  This beta will piss him off good.  Easy kills for the other team.
> 
> Did I get added to the platoon?  If not, can you please do so?  I can't check that stuff here at work.  Thanks.



Are you the same newbsandwhich I purchased a N64 from on Anandtech last year?

*Edit*

Scratch that, I just looked back and his name was porkchopsandwich


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I've still got mine!  Wish Goldeneye and Perfect Dark could play over the internet.

Ah, close enough name, pretty funny one too.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

you were added newb, the member list can be found here : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451852514416/listmembers/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

I can log into battlelog from work but I dont think chat works


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet, thanks digibucc.  Yeah, when I click the linky, i get a nice big red Access Denied, gotta love the work filters.  Any way of getting added to the BF3 clubhouse too?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Sweet, thanks digibucc.  Yeah, when I click the linky, i get a nice big red Access Denied, gotta love the work filters.  Any way of getting added to the BF3 clubhouse too?



http://www.avivadirectory.com/bethebot/


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

Ah, very nice, thank you brandon, i'll have to try that out.

*edit*
Ok, tried that site out, and that seems to work, but the window it opens below on the site is just greyed out, doesn't show anything.  Guessing I still can't get on


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Before I got smart and used fraps LOL


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol get ready to laugh.
> 
> left shift = left strafe.
> Z= right strafe
> ...


Wow I got dizzy just reading that


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

I got keys to change but it was a pain (use Q and E for left and right and D for spot); kept losing mouse cursor and such. No mouse buttons of course which I really miss for use/activate, melee and grenades.



brandonwh64 said:


> Before I got smart and used fraps LOL



What do you mean exactly?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 28, 2011)

yes, that's me. but i dont want admin. i dont have time to manage the squad


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What do you mean exactly?


for screenshots i think.  that looks like a photo from a camera/phone.


Wrigleyvillain said:


> No mouse buttons of course which I really miss for use/activate, melee and grenades.


what mouse do you use? most mice that have those buttons also have a way to program keystrokes to them.


newbsandwich said:


> the window it opens below on the site is just greyed out, doesn't show anything.  Guessing I still can't get on


it does the same for me, and i can load it fine.  maybe the ajax, etc the site uses is too much.  you may need a proxy service to get past your work's filter, otherwise out of luck  sry.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What do you mean exactly?





digibucc said:


> for screenshots i think.  that looks like a photo from a camera/phone.



Hes right, I wanted a screenshot so I used my phone then realized I had fraps installed LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

I haz no beta access. Dammit! Bought MOH jsut for beta access, played online for one round, when I heard that was a requirement, still, no key 4 me.




Guess I'm not missing much though?


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

Dave, look under your MoH key in Steam.  That's where the MoH bought BF3 Beta keys appear.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Guess I'm not missing much though?


Nope just the best game since the inception of video gaming 
It has querks of course and this map just like BFBC2 beta map has
a long way to go to be desirable, but it is fun and gives you the 
ability to practice for Oct. 25th.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 28, 2011)

Please add me to the list of players on Thread. No Beta key for me, but I will be getting the game on release.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Dave, look under your MoH key in Steam.  That's where the MoH bought BF3 Beta keys appear.


I don't have steam hooked to MOH and I'm still waiting for mine. 
The one I'm using is for preordering BF3.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I don't have steam hooked top MOH and I'm still waiting for mine.
> The one I'm using is for preordering BF3.



Well, I didn't think of the whole didn't-buy-it-through-Steam option.  That sucks.  EA's probably swamped.  I didn't get my email until sometime in the early afternoon yesterday.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Dave, look under your MoH key in Steam.  That's where the MoH bought BF3 Beta keys appear.



I bought MoH in Origin. Guess that way my mistake, but I did only pay $15 for it. Guess that's my bad for trying to get a deal.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 28, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Please add me to the list of players on Thread. No Beta key for me, but I will be getting the game on release.



You can still get in tomorrow on the Open Beta.  I hope they open up more servers to handle all the new traffic


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I bought MoH in Origin. Guess that way my mistake, but I did only pay $15 for it. Guess that's my bad for trying to get a deal.



Well damn.  Since Origin is basically a screen-scrape of Steam you'd think you'd have gotten a key!  Is there any way to check the MoH key in Origin?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Well damn.  Since Origin is basically a screen-scrape of Steam you'd think you'd have gotten a key!  Is there any way to check the MoH key in Origin?



Yep, no such luck, unfortunately. According to origin FAQ, I should have received an email, or the game would automatically be available.

Of course, checking my account history, the purchase info for MoH is missing. I do ahve my receipt, of course, but I think i my understand my I haven't got a key yet.

I'm also sure htt htere must be others with the same problem, as the Origin FAQ also states that may users did not get a key and they were checking into the problem, and to log into chat support ot get a key.

Of course, it's been over 24 hours I've been waiting for a chat agent, although I suppose one could have shown up while I was sleeping.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, no such luck, unfortunately. According to origin FAQ, I should have received an email, or the game would automatically be available.
> 
> Of course, checking my account history, the purchase info for MoH is missing. I do ahve my receipt, of course, but I think i my understand my I haven't got a key yet.
> 
> ...



Try activating MoH in steam. THEN check the cd keys in Steam.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

it needs to be moh:le , not just moh. i don't think moh:le has been available for a long time.

i bought it through stardock (impulse) before moh launched , and yesterday copied my key into origin, and it registered. about 30mins later i got the beta email.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, no such luck, unfortunately. According to origin FAQ, I should have received an email, or the game would automatically be available.
> 
> Of course, checking my account history, the purchase info for MoH is missing. I do ahve my receipt, of course, but I think i my understand my I haven't got a key yet.
> 
> ...



I bet you get your key tomorrow.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it needs to be moh:le , not just moh. i don't think moh:le has been available for a long time.
> 
> i bought it through stardock (impulse) before moh launched , and yesterday copied my key into origin, and it registered. about 30mins later i got the beta email.



Thats not true with MoH. It doesnt have to be the LE.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I bet you get your key tomorrow.



I can't really play, anyway. I just wanna check out the pretties.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not true with MoH. It doesnt have to be the LE.




That's what Origin says; either LE or Tier1. I have Tier1. Although I paid only $15, I got it fairly shortly after release...I just had a fantastic coupon that you could only use on Origin(then EA Store).

I can wait until tomorrow, for sure.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> lol



rofl


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

That shit was fuggin' funny.


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> lol



saw that yesterday, very funny


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not true with MoH. It doesnt have to be the LE.


hmm, that's what dice said in the faq.  but obviously not if your ass got one


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

digibucc said:


> hmm, that's what dice said in the faq.  but obviously not if your ass got one



Origin says the same:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Origin says the same:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43758&stc=1&d=1317233201



But how did Mailman get a key?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> But how did Mailman get a key?



Because.......I'm the MOTHER F@#KING MAILMAN!

That and I know thingz...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because.......Im the MOTHER F@#KING MAILMAN!



This is true


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> But how did Mailman get a key?



Requirements for STEAM copy owners are different than those for Origin/EA Store copy owners(any version qualifies). I am pleasantly surprised that i can say all of that is documented in Origin's FAQ.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm I have the EA origin support phone number if you want to call and complain


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Why bother complaining.. everyone gets beta access in like 12 hours.. go enjoy your last day outside for awhile


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mailman, put this on the OP somewere so if people need to contact Origin Support for ANY reason they can.

1 (855) 674-4461


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I have the EA origin support phone number if you want to call and complain



Nope. I've done the beta thing with EA and DICE for nearly every battlefield game. This is totally par for the course, and I am more than happy to wait until tomorrow, as I jsut wanna see it, not play it. I broke a bone a my left hand, so even using a controller is out for me. I might not get to play properly for a while.



ShiBDiB said:


> go enjoy your last day outside for awhile



 easy for you to say..i'm stuck indoors. And it's getting cold. :


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

If you set up your key functions like Mailman you can use your right hand to move forward and backward, then roll your face on your keyboard to win.



TheMailMan78 said:


> lol get ready to laugh.
> 
> left shift = left strafe.
> Z= right strafe
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a spare key for one lucky person! Post something funny about how bad you want to get in the beta early and i'll pm you the key.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. I've done the beta thing with EA and DICE for nearly every battlefield game. This is totally par for the course, and I am more than happy to wait until tomorrow, as I jsut wanna see it, not play it. I broke a bone a my left hand, so even using a controller is out for me. I might not get to play properly for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> easy for you to say..i'm stuck indoors. And it's getting cold. :



WOW I hope you get better, This games engine is awesome. Me and Laughing man tested the video settings Low, Medium, High and Honestly, Low with NO AA OR AF OR BLUR OR HBAO it looks like BC2 on high with those on.

Im currently running medium with 2xAF 2xAA and getting 60-85FPS steady. I cant tell much of a difference from other settings.

I also made sure after each video setting change, I manually exited the game and joined again to make sure they were properly applied.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> If you set up your key functions like Mailman you can use your right hand to move forward and backward, then roll your face on your keyboard to win.



If you drank as much as me you would see how handy it is.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I have a spare key for one lucky person! Post something funny about how bad you want to get in the beta early and i'll pm you the key.



Its so funny that it ain't funny!

Anyways, am hearing some people got access to the Caspian Sea map, code was "sexyelevator". Anyone tried it? Since I don't have beta, can't confirm this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm someone try to connect to the 64 man server thats locked, I tried last night but needed the password


----------



## Millennium (Sep 28, 2011)

Me: would it be possible to change my origin name from (removed) ?
Me: to something more anonymous
 Robin: Unfortunately, at this time we do not support the changing of the Master ID.  Changing the EA ID can cause account/server ID corruption issues, which could prevent you from playing some of the games you are currently active in.
Me: Is the master ID visible in the (eg) BF3 beta ? 
Me: or is there some way to choose a nick name?
 Robin: yes master ID will visible in the BF3 beta 
Me: oh dear. Ok thanks anyway.

Thanks a lot Origin :/

edit: on the bright side it only took like 5 mins to get someone live on chat so now is the time to request those keys folks.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I have a spare key for one lucky person! Post something funny about how bad you want to get in the beta early and i'll pm you the key.



Give it to me or ill sleep with ur mom and shame u with that fact FOREVER


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Give it to me or ill sleep with ur mom and shame u with that fact FOREVER



I thought you had a key ?

you need to play....!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought you had a key ?
> 
> you need to play....!!!



I had an alpha key, and I preordered too late to get a beta key.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I had an alpha key, and I preordered too late to get a beta key.



Damn that sux! Well I hope you get his key!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

i did get your message brandon, i was afk


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yall should have bought MoH like I told ya.......but nooooooo.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 28, 2011)

What's the deal with the platoon stats page?  Doesn't seem to update at any reasonable interval...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yall should have bought MoH like I told ya.......but nooooooo.



Did you put that number on your OP?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

Give Me the key or i'll tell ya mom what you've got hidden under your mattress.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

tigger said:


> Give Me the key or i'll tell ya mom what you've got hidden under your mattress.



Are you not the one that broke your copy of BFBC2 cause of glitches or something?


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yall should have bought MoH like I told ya.......but nooooooo.



Buy a game that sucked to play a beta that is half broken? Noooooo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Buy a game that sucked to play a beta that is half broken? Noooooo.



lol yea MOH was not that great.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok that's it. No early beta key from the EA-Origin although did my preorder on 12th September. Bunch of scammers. I feel I've been robbed. No chat available, checking my mail like an idiot, opened and incident supposed to receive an email in 24 hrs. Nothing. Tomorrow's free so that's it. I'm afraid if I will cancel my order I'll have to get into another ordeal. They should have called the damn thing ORIGINAL ORDEAL. Origin is a bad joke compared to Steam. DiE Evil Ampire!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are you not the one that broke your copy of BFBC2 cause of glitches or something?




Dunno i can't remember, I can't remember what i did last week to be honest.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Buy a game that sucked to play a beta that is half broken? Noooooo.





brandonwh64 said:


> lol yea MOH was not that great.



Game was awesome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Ok that's it. No early beta key from the EA-Origin although did my preorder on 12th September. Bunch of scammers. I feel I've been robbed. No chat available, checking my mail like an idiot, opened and incident supposed to receive an email in 24 hrs. Nothing. Tomorrow's free so that's it. I'm afraid if I will cancel my order I'll have to get into another ordeal. They should have called the damn thing ORIGINAL ORDEAL. Origin is a bad joke compared to Steam. DiE Evil Ampire!



I posted a phone number for origin support above. Hoping mailman will get off his robin hood fairy ass and add it to the OP so other people that cant get a live chat person can call and get what they need done.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://i52.tinypic.com/uomkx.jpg



i loled


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

I figured more people would want this beta key... I'll let it go a little while longer then i'll pick one..


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Game was awesome.



My bad. That's why the MoH clubhouse took off like wildfire. Thousands of posts of people chiming in to say how great this game was. We should all play sometime... wait, can't. Never bought it. Why? It wasn't very good.

@Mindweaver, I'll take the key... and sell it to the highest bidder!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Game was awesome.
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/uomkx.jpg






Were did you find that pic of me  I thought i'd hidden that well


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

I played the "Free to Play" weekend once and It was just a COD like style gameplay


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I figured more people would want this beta key... I'll let it go a little while longer then i'll pick one..



saying something funny is hard.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm someone try to connect to the 64 man server thats locked, I tried last night but needed the password



Yeah surprised not more chatter about the locked (tho populated) Caspian server(s) here. Have already seen mention that perhaps we all may get a taste before the beta is over but I am not holding my breath exactly.

And as for it being able to handle the Open traffic I dunno; it seem to be struggling now with "Closed". But I haven't played enough yet to really judge.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I figured more people would want this beta key... I'll let it go a little while longer then i'll pick one..



Ain't much time left to offer a freebie since tomorrow its public...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea I would like to atleast watch people play that map


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I played the "Free to Play" weekend once and It was just a COD like style gameplay



i bought it, it was solid. polished, quality run of the mill.it was so general that there was nothing "awesome" about it.

i enjoyed playing it, but only put a few hours in before something else took my attention.  there's nothing wrong with it, it's just not very good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea like you said it was just the style of the game I didnt think was awesome.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And as for it being able to handle the Open traffic I dunno; it seem to be struggling now with "Closed". But I haven't played enough yet to really judge.



well i am sure they don't have it running on full hardware. they are working out optimization before they scale i imagine. but open is when they normally get ready for release. not to say they will ramp up fast or full, but i imagine some more hardware will be added to serve us by then.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

We can only hope.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 28, 2011)

EA could have done a better job letting folks download the frickin demo and just paste the code in tomorrow. As it is, I'll have to wait for the damn thing appear on origin and then download it (god I hate waitin!) Gotta download some pr0n tonite to keep me occupied tomorrow.


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> EA could have done a better job letting folks download the frickin demo and just paste the code in tomorrow. As it is, I'll have to wait for the damn thing appear on origin and then download it (god I hate waitin!) Gotta download some pr0n tonite to keep me occupied tomorrow.



It's not worth the stress of waiting. Single map, a bit buggy, horrible matchmaking. Though, it does have some good things going for it. Hopefully they'll open up at least one other map for the beta.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

What did people think of the BC2 beta relative to this?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Erocker was getting mad last night HAHA I love it! We had fun tho, its very addicting if you can over looks its current flaws


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's not worth the stress of waiting. Single map, a bit buggy, horrible matchmaking. Though, it does have some good things going for it. Hopefully they'll open up at least one other map for the beta.


God I hope so. The underground part really sucks for me. 
I have a really hard time seeing in Dark games, or Dark places period.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's not worth the stress of waiting. Single map, a bit buggy, horrible matchmaking. Though, it does have some good things going for it. Hopefully they'll open up at least one other map for the beta.



Yeah but I can at least frag a lil. Haven't been gaming since I got tired of BC2. At least I've got the FIFA 12 demo to keep me up tonight. 

There are some folks playing the second map, earlier Zhint0 posted a code (I posted it earlier) giving access to it. Code's expired now though.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ya I hated the map in the alpha so ill hate it again in the beta


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

I finally tweaked my video settings so when I get to the last set of Mcom stations on the outside, I dont lag as much and still get 60FPS


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What did people think of the BC2 beta relative to this?


Same. Really bad choice of maps, glitchy, but fun and a lot to look forward too. 
I can't wait to play the Campaign. Pretty easy learning curve. Of course we 
haven't been subjected to vehicles yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Erocker was getting mad last night HAHA I love it! We had fun tho, its very addicting if you can over looks its current flaws



Every time Erocker gets mad G-d kills a kitten.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Every time Erocker gets mad G-d kills a kitten.



I thought he was going to choke his PC out!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought he was going to choke his PC out!


Maybe it is a good thing Crazy isn't playing the Demo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Maybe it is a good thing Crazy isn't playing the Demo



LOL I just now thought of that! someone needs to give crazy a Beta key!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Maybe it is a good thing Crazy isn't playing the Demo



No its not. I need the constant meaningless rage. Makes me laugh.


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Buy a game that sucked to play a beta that is half broken? Noooooo.



How? The beta is nearly perfect! Well of course, on nV hardware, lol. Seriously, I mean, nothing too bad to report, just that my metro isn't arriving!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

erixx said:


> How? The beta is nearly perfect! Well of course, on nV hardware, lol. Seriously, I mean, nothing too bad to report, just that my metro isn't arriving!!



You have a very low tolerance of "perfect".


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I just now thought of that! someone needs to give crazy a Beta key!



He won't need one tommorow


----------



## Wyverex (Sep 28, 2011)

Lame Electronic Arts!!! They ran out of Early Access Beta keys  

Finally got a hold of a guy on Origin Live Chat help and basically, what he said was to wait until open beta like everyone else because they did not have any keys left.


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

erixx said:


> How? The beta is nearly perfect! Well of course, on nV hardware, lol. Seriously, I mean, nothing too bad to report, just that my metro isn't arriving!!



Nothing to do with video cards. I don't have a problem on that end. FPS performance is fine. Besides, I may be using an Nvidia card too.  I just wanna fly some jets.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

I know I'm going to get my money's worth out of BF3.  I like the changes DICE has made, I'm really interested in Battlelog.  It seems hokey at first, but it's pretty cool.

The game beta is far from perfect, and there will be bugs well after launch, but the best part.

The best part...

Is listening to Crazyeyes' head explode over TS3, which trying not to get his saliva in your ears.  That alone is worth the price of admission.  Because of two things.  Either the "game is so fucking broke, it doesn't run" OR "This fucking game broke my god-damned computer!"


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> God I hope so. The underground part really sucks for me.
> I have a really hard time seeing in Dark games, or Dark places period.



try unlocking an IR sight. does wonders in those tunnels. feels like cheating sometimes.


also, EOD bot is hilarious. only had it unlocked for like 3 minutes.

the little arm does damage, like the repair torch. so I just drove up to people (who largely ignored me) and started torching their knees. didn't get any kills, cause I fell down an escalator, but it was pretty funny.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I know I'm going to get my money's worth out of BF3.  I like the changes DICE has made, I'm really interested in Battlelog.  It seems hokey at first, but it's pretty cool.
> 
> The game beta is far from perfect, and there will be bugs well after launch, but the best part.
> 
> ...



Or its....

"I'm awesome, However the hit detection is broke!" 

and

"I love you highway and Kurgan..... gargle, gragle, swallow!"


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> the little arm does damage, like the repair torch. so I just drove up to people (who largely ignored me) and started torching their knees. didn't get any kills, cause I fell down an escalator, but it was pretty funny.



That's awesome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't seen crazy in this thread in a while


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

Key just went out... Check your PM's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Key just went out... Check your PM's.




to who?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

Well ok according to the below Battlelog thread the "password was given out earlier" for Caspian and many people got to check it out at least for a round or two and the consensus seems to be "OMG now *this* is true BF awesomesauce" especially relative to Metro. Don't see any more detail then that tho still reading...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518947252715/1/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

Not me


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

Who is able to play the game right now that wants to try Caspian Border? PM me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Who is able to play the game right now that wants to try Caspian Border? PM me.



damn you erocker! Im at work and cannot play...... I want to just play it for like 10 minutes


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> to who?



ShibDib  See as how i'm an old fuck.. lol and my mom past away in 2001. If he has sex with her then he really wants the game bad!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> ShibDib  See as how i'm an old fuck.. lol and my mom past away in 2001. If he has sex with her then he really wants the game bad!



ahhhhh that makes since 

congratz shib


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoy your 4hrs early access Shib


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Who is able to play the game right now that wants to try Caspian Border? PM me.



Me me me

Ok they are changing the pass every 24 hours and sounds like it will open for all of us eventually wooo

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-betas-caspian-border/


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

tigger said:


> Enjoy your 4hrs early access Shib



I would have taken a 4hrs early access...


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Who is able to play the game right now that wants to try Caspian Border? PM me.



PW is changed already. Dammit! I'll keep you all apprised if I can get a new password.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> ShibDib  See as how i'm an old fuck.. lol and my mom past away in 2001. If he has sex with her then he really wants the game bad!



 by the time its done downloading ill get an hour of early access


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

DICE store is up and running....


http://us-store.dice.se/


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

THANKS EROCKER
I wouldn't mind to leave Paris and get to see the cows and birdies of Georgia (Europe)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> try unlocking an IR sight. does wonders in those tunnels. feels like cheating sometimes.
> 
> 
> also, EOD bot is hilarious. only had it unlocked for like 3 minutes.
> ...



LOL black that was funny


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL black that was funny



Ahaha indeed it was...

Actually that black logo BF3 tee at the store is pretty cool...


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

I got into caspian border for about 5 minutes. Very, very laggy and it was on a US server. I drove around in a mobile AA until it crashed.

If you can find an open US server. The current PW is: Appletini

It changes often.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I got into caspian border for about 5 minutes. Very, very laggy and it was on a US server. I drove around in a mobile AA until it crashed.
> 
> If you can find an open US server. The current PW is: Appletini
> 
> It changes often.



Are these pw's freely available? I know these servers are for internal testing and as such might not end well for non internal accounts using them.

"I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?

No. THIS MAP IS ONLY FOR INTERNAL BACK-END TESTS."


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Are these pw's freely available? I know these servers are for internal testing and as such might not end well for non internal accounts using them.
> 
> "I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?
> 
> No. THIS MAP IS ONLY FOR INTERNAL BACK-END TESTS."



I don't know, don't care. Somebody is leaking them, maybe on purpose? They are found in an internet search using the proper fields.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

> So please, if you are participating in the testing, please don´t post any footage and please don´t spread the password. If we can´t keep this in an organized fashion, I won´t be able to include the community into more cool stuff in the future ” - Daniel “Zh1nt0″ Matros , DICE Global CM




Womp womp 


Whole comment


Spoiler



“ So the deal with Caspian Border in the Open Beta is that it is only for internal testing at the moment. Passwords are being given out to selected community members, sites and clans to help us evaluate the feedback we are getting as well as making sure that the map is continiously being tested. 

The passwords will be changed on a frequent basis and I am personally making sure that as many community people as possible who are engaged in different community sites get the chance to try the map out and supply us with feedback. 
This in itself was a challenge. This is only meant to be for internal testing. When footage and passwords start being spread around, it´s difficult for me to justify the community´s cause about joining us in our internal testing. 

So please, if you are participating in the testing, please don´t post any footage and please don´t spread the password. If we can´t keep this in an organized fashion, I won´t be able to include the community into more cool stuff in the future ” - Daniel “Zh1nt0″ Matros , DICE Global CM


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 28, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> You are going to leap when I say frog, this isn't rocket science.  You will will bend and conform to my every whim without fail or there will be serious repercussions.



Lol, this sounds a lot like my wedding vows.  You gotta admit the guy, although obviously dilussional, has a great choice of words.


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I got into caspian border for about 5 minutes. Very, very laggy and it was on a US server. I drove around in a mobile AA until it crashed.
> 
> If you can find an open US server. The current PW is: Appletini
> 
> It changes often.




wow thanks!!!! I am IN!!!! No lag so far, nice nice!!! big big!!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Games done downloading, friend requested a few of you. Username ShiBDiB


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone try the Cat 11.9s yet?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> by the time its done downloading ill get an hour of early access



 Yea those non early access suckers are going to have to wait even longer to download it and then get to play...  Those "My cup isn't half gone, it's half empty"  Non-early access members will have to wait too die on the battlefield...  Or wait in the lobby to play like the rest of us early access members...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

Change FOV to 90:



> A buddy of mine figured out how to change your field of view to 90 degrees. There actually IS a config file for BF3, its in your Documents folder under \Battlefield 3 Open Beta\Settings, called "PROF_SAVE_body". The catch is, you can't just open it with notepad and save it, it will keep your game from launching. You need to open it with a hex editor, such as Notepad++. "Open with" this program and on the 3rd line you'll see "70.000000" - change the 7 to a 9 and voila, 90 degrees FOV, save and exit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea those non early access suckers are going to have to wait even longer to download it and then get to play...  Those "My cup isn't half gone, it's half empty"  Non-early access members will have to wait too die on the battlefield...  Or wait in the lobby to play like the rest of us early access members...



Actually downloaded and installed in under an hour... well played origin servers.. well played


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't know, don't care. Somebody is leaking them, maybe on purpose? They are found in an internet search using the *proper fields*.



is it? *"baghdad"+"erocker"+"Get's Knifed"+"Charlie Bravo"+"1"*  ...hehehe  j/k


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I raged hard last night. Life is unfair.


----------



## GLD (Sep 28, 2011)

Inquiring for a friend, is anyone running BF3 beta on a ATi 2xxx series card?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 28, 2011)

The low end 4xxx barely runs it, so I would doubt it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2011)

Caspian Boarder RAN AWESOME. Much better then Metro for me.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/nm2vhT3jPNo?hd=1

Some PC footage I took earlier today on Caspian Border.

YouTube has fucked up the quality a bit, but watch it in 720p.

This map actually makes it feel like Battlefield.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Metro is borderline unplayable with the glitching thru the ground


----------



## GLD (Sep 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The low end 4xxx barely runs it, so I would doubt it.



Ouch.  

Not intending to hijack the thread... 

My rig ran the alpha fine, he wasn't able to get the alpha to run though. ATM he is on a 939 board with a 2.2 dual core 2g of ram and a 2600XT. I have a AM2 690G board, 2.8 dual core and 4g of ddr2 800 I am giving him. He will still be stuck with the 2600XT still. Hoping the AM2 rig with 2600XT will run BF3 at 1280X1024. If not then TPU classifieds to the rescue!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Anyone try the Cat 11.9s yet?



Yes no problems yet,I still get some graphic glitches around the m-com icons and some small shrubs .I think those are from temps either my cards (100% fanspeed) or my cpu.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Yes no problems yet,I still get some graphic glitches around the m-com icons and some small shrubs .I think those are from temps either my cards (100% fanspeed) or my cpu.



Cool tho did you also try the 11.10s beforehand?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 28, 2011)

GLD said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Not intending to hijack the thread...
> 
> My rig ran the alpha fine, he wasn't able to get the alpha to run though. ATM he is on a 939 board with a 2.2 dual core 2g of ram and a 2600XT. I have a AM2 690G board, 2.8 dual core and 4g of ddr2 800 I am giving him. He will still be stuck with the 2600XT still. Hoping the AM2 rig with 2600XT will run BF3 at 1280X1024. If not then TPU classifieds to the rescue!



 I don`t think it will MY cross fired 4870`s barley play on med 1650x1080 or lower.And Dual core x64 6400+ be.It is like playing a bad 1919 silent movie one frame at a time.

@ Wrigley ,Yes they gave me DX errors ,I went back to 11.8 then 11.9 today.Still have the CCC from 11.10 installed .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok thanks. So you do a custom uninstall/install to keep 11.10 CCC?


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

GLD said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Not intending to hijack the thread...
> 
> My rig ran the alpha fine, he wasn't able to get the alpha to run though. ATM he is on a 939 board with a 2.2 dual core 2g of ram and a 2600XT. I have a AM2 690G board, 2.8 dual core and 4g of ddr2 800 I am giving him. He will still be stuck with the 2600XT still. Hoping the AM2 rig with 2600XT will run BF3 at 1280X1024. If not then TPU classifieds to the rescue!



I think it should do it at that resolution on lowest settings. Just make sure all drivers/software/windows is up to date.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok thanks. So you do a custom uninstall/install to keep 11.10 CCC?



nope the one in 11.10 is newer and it will not install old over new.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caspian pw seems to have changed.. too bad as metro sucks


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't even get in game right now. It give me a "Generic Error".


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Beta seems to play worse then the alpha...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 28, 2011)

If you right click on BF3 Beta in Origin and select Check for updates, it downloads another 3.9 GB file which is a slightly different version. (If you originally downloaded it yesterday)
The new update creates a folder call "Battlefield 3 BETA", the original one was "Battlefield 3 Open Beta".

Anyone tried, or seen any feedback on the new version?  I'm downloading it now, but I have about an hour to cancel it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> If you right click on BF3 Beta in Origin and select Check for updates, it downloads another 3.9 GB file which is a slightly different version. (If you originally downloaded it yesterday)
> The new update creates a folder call "Battlefield 3 BETA", the original one was "Battlefield 3 Open Beta".
> 
> Anyone tried, or seen any feedback on the new version?  I'm downloading it now, but I have about an hour to cancel it.



I have the updated one.. still a glitchfest


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 28, 2011)

I got to play Caspian a few times.  Ran straight for the plane...

Mouse sensativity PLUMMETED.  I mean DROPPED.  I was bringing the mouse off the pad just to keep the plane going.  Also, they go so fast I could not really engage anything.  In addition, looks like missile lock is implemented, but there is no ability to launch missiles?  Not sure, but locked people tons of times, but no missiles fired.  Huh.  

The map itself is huge.  I mean you NEED a vehicle to get around.  It took me 10 minutes to run across the map.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2011)

PVT that map size reminds me of El Alamein, awesome! I remember my tank getting blown up in the desert and the run was so far back to a base I would just commit suicide.


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 28, 2011)

i have yet to finish a complete match, seems like whenever it gets to 20 tickets left, the whole server crashes out


----------



## thepants1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey so how can I play w/ ppl in my platoon? Just got accepted!


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 29, 2011)

So, they finally released the Caspian Map? I'm so jelous! I recently purchased a new MB and it was DOA. Now it appears I won't be playing at least till next week!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> So, they finally released the Caspian Map? I'm so jelous! I recently purchased a new MB and it was DOA. Now it appears I won't be playing at least till next week!




>implying they released the map


No the password just got "released."  Anyway...  This game seems to bring out tons of bugs in my GTX 460, however I am using the new drivers, and really don't give two shits as gameplay is fantastic.  

Also, Kurgan, yeah the map is huge man, so fun to play on.  I actually ENJOY getting in the jeep and driving across the land, but I don't know, it is not even close to as fast paced at Metro.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Change FOV to 90:



Hey buddy i'm not knocking you for sharing the info, but you can't tell someone to just change the FOV to 90 with out knowing there Resolution. Using 1680 x 1050 with horizontal FOV @ 90 it needs to be 65, with hFOV @ 100 it needs to be 74, and with hFOV @ 110 then it needs to be 84. I'll list some different FOV's at the bottom. I should have out the first build of my BF3 Config Utility tomorrow. Like i said Wrigleyvillain I hope you don't take this the wrong way, because I know you just want to help other players. 

*1920 x 1080*

hFOV @ 90 then set FOV to *59*

hFOV @ 100 then set FOV to *68*

hFOV @ 110 then set FOV to *78*
*
1680 x 1050*

hFOV @ 90 then set FOV to *65*

hFOV @ 100 then set FOV to *74*

hFOV @ 110 then set FOV to *84*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

Am I allowed to post screenies of Caspian?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Am I allowed to post screenies of Caspian?



YES PLEASE!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Since the game has come out my Server Join feature has been buggy. Always recommends servers half way around the world. And a friend was telling me he sees 29 Caspian servers up, I only see 1, kind of lame


----------



## d3fct (Sep 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Am I allowed to post screenies of Caspian?



its an open beta so ya, maybe you have to wait untill the pre beta is over, but i'd love to see some, will be playing after work tomorrow. I will be d3fct, look for me, will look for fellow tpu'rs.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 29, 2011)

im wondering now if my q6600 is going to be underpowered for bf3 ive checked many spec lists and its mostly C2Qds that are glitching or am i wrong i hope so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Downloading this stupid 3.9gb update, it better have fixed a shit load of things to take time out of my day to download


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 29, 2011)

Well , with all these bugs (common in BETAs) , at least I am not missing too much  , are the bugs as bad as BFBC2 BETA?


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

Wait is the open beta live yet???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Wait is the open beta live yet???



the beta is going but only for preorders, tomorrow is full open


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn, saw someone say the folder was BF 3 Open beta and I almost flipped


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well played a bit of Caspian, that map looks amazing. And it really is massive, I have no idea where the Jets spawn, and it seems people suck at shooting them down, so once you get in the air you basically are set and no one else gets to try jets. I don't understand why they are hard to shoot down though, I killed a jet after my first few minutes in there.

Also rockets are extremely good against choppers, don't even need tracers, they just move so fast and have little drop in trajectory.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm does anyone have advantages that pc has over consoles in BF3? I currently have it pre-ordered for PS3 but convincing advantages could make me jump ship.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Hmmm does anyone have advantages that pc has over consoles in BF3? I currently have it pre-ordered for PS3 but convincing advantages could make me jump ship.



That can't be a serious question... 64 player conquest vs 24 player, massive graphic differences. 

PC







Console





The difference is massive. Not to mention, FPS with a controller is fail. With dual 6950's and a 2600, buying one of the best looking games for PC on console would be a waste, why build the killer PC if you are going to play one of the best looking games on console?


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I can play the PS3 version a few days then swap it at Gamestop for PC version lol


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> If you right click on BF3 Beta in Origin and select Check for updates, it downloads another 3.9 GB file which is a slightly different version. (If you originally downloaded it yesterday)
> The new update creates a folder call "Battlefield 3 BETA", the original one was "Battlefield 3 Open Beta".
> 
> Anyone tried, or seen any feedback on the new version?  I'm downloading it now, but I have about an hour to cancel it.



Downloading now. Thank You Gully.


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Hmmm does anyone have advantages that pc has over consoles in BF3? I currently have it pre-ordered for PS3 but convincing advantages could make me jump ship.



just looked at your system specs are you for real?


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> just looked at your system specs are you for real?



What about my specs makes you ask that lol


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Hmmm does anyone have advantages that pc has over consoles in BF3? I currently have it pre-ordered for PS3 but convincing advantages could make me jump ship.



A PC that exceeds the minimum PC specifications will have graphic advantages over the consoles.  Better textures and advanced graphic effects.  The better your PC, the greater the graphic advantages will be.

The other main advantage is player counts.  The PC supports up to 64 players in a match (conquest).  The consoles support a maximum of 24 players.  (More info on player counts)


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Downloading this stupid 3.9gb update, it better have fixed a shit load of things to take time out of my day to download



I just got the Update! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

Then anyone with some sense should know their arent pre-builts like that....


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

Stay on topic and be nice.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Then anyone with some sense should know their arent pre-builts like that....



While id love to prove u wrong just so u look even dumber.. I think im near my infraction point limit and I know erocker is probably raging with bf3..


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Then anyone with some sense should know their arent pre-builts like that....



he was rough, but his point that i agree with is:
you have crazy good computer.  the fact that you are asking what benefits that will give you in bf3 is kinda silly. a lot.
the fact that you would consider playing it on console with a pc like that, is scary.

put it this way: more than you would ever get playing cod on pc vs console.  bf3 was built for pc, scaled down to console, not the opposite as is so often.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Since the game has come out my Server Join feature has been buggy. Always recommends servers half way around the world. And a friend was telling me he sees 29 Caspian servers up, I only see 1, kind of lame



Try this in sever filters I get in 98% of the time.You can select Caspian Borders too .


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> he was rough, but his point that i agree with is:
> 
> you have crazy good computer.  the fact that you are asking what benefits that will give you in bf3 is kinda silly.



I would have probably made more sense if I had mentioned that I had so many close friends on PS3 that I would play with who can't run it on PC.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> he was rough, but his point that i agree with is:
> you have crazy good computer.  the fact that you are asking what benefits that will give you in bf3 is kinda silly. a lot.
> the fact that you would consider playing it on console with a pc like that, is scary.
> 
> put it this way: more than you would ever get playing cod on pc vs console.  bf3 was built for pc, scaled down to console, not the opposite as is so often.



^^

That.. im just a wannabe mailman


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey i'm thinking about using the 11.10 preview drivers.. Does anyone know where i can get the crossfire profile for 11.10? Can i use the "AMD Catalyst Application Profile - 11.8 CAP2" (from Guru3d.com)? on 11.10? and has anyone used them with crossfired 5850's? or crossfired anything?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Try this in sever filters I get in 98% of the time.You can select Caspian Borders too .



The password still Appletini?


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 29, 2011)

at this point i am really considering canceling my preorder coz what i have heard is that my computer can barely get 30 fps on LOW settings...that is unacceptable .i guess later today i am going find out the truth


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to say that you are probably right about your fps even on low settings, this game has some pretty intense recommended settings and idk if you could oc that processor much more either to try and hit them


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The password still Appletini?



I would not know ,I never tried getting it.Although it would be nice to play a map with Vehicles to repair as I`m an engineer with nothing to do ........


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I would have probably made more sense if I had mentioned that I had so many close friends on PS3 that I would play with who can't run it on PC.



buy the PS3 version then wait until it's $15 on Steam.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> buy the PS3 version then wait until it's $15 on Steam.



I'll probably buy the PS3 version then trade it in after a few days for the PC version while their is still a high trade in value.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I'll probably buy the PS3 version then trade it in after a few days for the PC version while their is still a high trade in value.



you will be lucky if they give you $25 and the console versions use the EA online pass.

Bad Company 2 came out in March last year and by Christmas Steam had it on sale for $6.79.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 29, 2011)

This is going to be much bigger than Bad Company 2 though, however playing the ps3 version until the PC version gets cheaper might have possibilities. Why can't the beta open now X_X


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> This is going to be much bigger than Bad Company 2 though



CRYSIS IS GOING TO BE AMAZING, SUPER GRAPHICS.  

It is this shit all over again kids.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> This is going to be much bigger than Bad Company 2 though, however playing the ps3 version until the PC version gets cheaper might have possibilities. Why can't the beta open now X_X



beta is open beta tomorrow, could be as soon as 3 hours to start download.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> Stay on topic and be nice.


Yeah the morning started with quite the troll session as is  Glad that one is over.
After reading these specs I am going to wait for the 7000 series and skip the 6900's.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Try this in sever filters I get in 98% of the time.You can select Caspian Borders too .



Yeah I messed around with that before, since it was only finding EU and JP servers for quick match, but it doesn't seem to effect that. But I switched it to search only for Conquest and a ton popped up and I got a bit of gametime in.



Darkleoco said:


> I would have probably made more sense if I had mentioned that I had so many close friends on PS3 that I would play with who can't run it on PC.



I have a bit of the same scenario. But I will leave my console for exclusives to play with friends. I built my PC to game, and BF3 is going to be one of the best looking games on the market, at that point is when I tell my friends to suck it, I didn't build this comp to play Minecraft. Good thing that a few of my friends do have good PC's though, the rest I laugh at.



BumbleBee said:


> buy the PS3 version then wait until it's $15 on Steam.



Bad advice... BF3 isn't on Steam. And why buy the worse version of the game brand new, then buy the better version later? I would do it the other way around, but console games drop in price much slower, thats the only painful part.



AltecV1 said:


> at this point i am really considering canceling my preorder coz what i have heard is that my computer can barely get 30 fps on LOW settings...that is unacceptable .i guess later today i am going find out the truth



To be fair, the e8400 was released half a decade ago, and the 4850 is 3 years old as well. Granted at low settings the 4850 should be fine, but a dual core is really pushing it, but with your OC, it might be fine.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> CRYSIS IS GOING TO BE AMAZING, SUPER GRAPHICS.
> 
> It is this shit all over again kids.



I don't get the comparison. Crysis 1 was a beast that pushed PC's and still does. Crysis 2 was neutered at launch, put on consoles, and only had DX9. It moved backward, BF3 has moved forward and BC2 was already a great looking game. After playing Caspian Border, I can personally say... WOW, it is a nice leap forward and it looks stunning.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 29, 2011)

you cant wait on console games kurgan dont you know lol FPS is dead after 6 months unless you pump out shit tons of overpriced DLC lol when its console anyway.

as for AltecV1

5 year old CPU + 4 year Old GPU nearly 5 years old from a performance standpoint

so yea your complaining about low settings 30fps uh.. console is the same low settings 30fps your pc is capable of running BF3 at the same settings and its the same age as a console thats not that bad really

and Low Settings actually looks pretty good,  Medium settings on BF3 is roughly BC2 at Ultra so... in terms of graphics its not THAT bad. your also getting larger maps and more players same frame rate keep that in mind as well


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The password still Appletini?



wow i just tried this and had all the guys go after me wow sorry for that.was lag anyway could not get out of the jeep ....


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Bad advice... BF3 isn't on Steam. And why buy the worse version of the game brand new, then buy the better version later? I would do it the other way around, but console games drop in price much slower, thats the only painful part.



sorry, I meant to say EA Flash Deal. I have more friends and family on consoles than PC. I have a feeling the PC version will have some Jank to it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2011)

Downloading the Beta now.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 29, 2011)

How to get the Seam overlay to work in Battlefield 3:


Spoiler










[/IMG]



Lots of smooth Caspian Border Gameplay (unlike my laggy experiences)


Spoiler











]









This one is supposedly approved for distribution by DICE:












New Battlefield Bog Post:  Shop for Battlefield merch straight from DICE at the new DICE Store (Beta)



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED : Sep 28, 2011, 12:00AM 




_Designs straight from DICE, for male and female fans of Battlefield, Mirror's Edge, and more. Hit the pic to go straight to the DICE Store._

We are very excited to announce that the DICE Store just went Beta!

The DICE Store is where you will find a selection of premium merchandise designed by us at DICE, covering Battlefield, Mirror's Edge and upcoming brands. You can see a small selection of what's available right now in the image above. We will constantly update the DICE Store with new designs, and soon we will start reaching out to you, our fans, for ideas and contributions on future designs. Stay tuned!

You can head to the DICE Store right away to browse the currently available selection of tees, hoodies, and more. Some of the items are ready to ship in 7 days, and some are for pre-order and will be shipped mid-October.

To celebrate the opening of the DICE Store Beta, if you place an order by Friday 24:00 PST and use the code BATTLEFIELD3, you will get 10% off any item.

Welcome to our store, and let us know what you think!



Battlefieldo.com - HD CASPIAN BORDER BETA SCREENSHOTS. I suppose these are sanctioned for release by DICE, also.



Spoiler



Now we bring you a package of high res Caspian Border screenshots taken from the 64 player conquest version of the map. For those of you who have played Operation Metro, you are going to be blown away by Caspian Border. It is honestly one of the best battlefield experiences we’ve had. The map combines close infantry with vehicles. There is nothing better then hiding in a set of trees next to a road, waiting to pop a RPg-7 on a unsuspecting tank. Here are the set of screenshots courtesy of King0rism for your viewing pleasure.

We’ve got a section on our forums for those of you wishing to share your favourite beta moments!

Follow this link for the screen shots.



Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Beta and the Caspian Border map


Spoiler



0:54 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News | Category: BF3

If you are in the Battlefield 3 PC beta you know there are a number of password protected servers running the map Caspian Border. Earlier today the password was leaked basically making it public, which is not what DICE had intended. Battlefield Community Manager, Daniel 'zh1nt0' Matros posted some information on how they are handling the Caspian Border testing. 


> Ah, and there it was. The password for Caspian Border.
> So the deal with Caspian Border in the Open Beta is that it is only for internal testing at the moment.
> 
> Passwords are being given out to selected community members, sites and clans to help us evaluate the feedback we are getting as well as making sure that the map is continiously being tested.
> ...






*My sob story:*  I was in the group of people (the Community Pressroom, a Google Group set up by zh1nt0) that was actually TOLD by zh1nt0 the latest password and invited to play the Caspian Border map.  But, since it was effective starting at noon EST, I didn't have a chance to play that level until after it had been leaked to the world.  Poor me.   (PS.  It wasn't me that leaked the password...)

Battlefield 3 BETA - EOD Bot action


Spoiler















Sweclockers benchmarks BF3 Open Beta on Gustav Halling's Blog - The original article, English translation by Google Translate


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Downloading the Beta now.



early access or open? I still don't seem to see BF3 beta on the free game list ><.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Sep 29, 2011)

Been playing for about 10 rounds so far and very happy with it. The bugs are annoying, but I'm most pleasantly surprised about my performance. High 30's to low 50's outside and 40's to 70's inside.  5870, q9550-stock, 4gigs ram all on ultra @ 1080p with lowered AA. I may just wait on an upgrade after all.

although I'm guessing big outdoor expanses like Caspian might make my puter cry a little more.  I am however getting a really strange freezing/locking up that seems almost heat releated. I have manually turned my fan up on the GPU , it seems to help. I'm also running the hotfix drivers.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2011)

random said:


> early access or open? I still don't seem to see BF3 beta on the free game list ><.



I got a key from my MOH purchase but forgot about it, you have to right click on MOH in the steam library and click CD Key button.


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 29, 2011)

for people waiting for the BETA tomorrow 
the installer is on multiple download sites 
so i guess you could download and be ready to go when you get key tomorrow instead of downloading in origin there servers will be getting HAMMERTIMED
just a thought


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Uploading my video of Caspian Border map as we speak


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 29, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> How to get the Seam overlay to work in Battlefield 3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I hear of everyone lagging in Caspian, but I haven't had any lag. I actually am downloading at 1.5mb/s right now and still wasn't really lagging. Anyways, I got some Jet seat time and took some screens, so enjoy!


























Caspian is massive by vehicle, or extremely massive by foot, yet by air, for all those worried about slow jets. The map moves by pretty damn fast. Also I wasn't having a ton of trouble flying with my mouse, but I'm sure a joystick will be better.

**EDIT**
Just tried the Steam trick. You do not need to disable Origin in-game. Just make sure you don't have Origin and Steam in-game open at the sametime and you will be fine.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 29, 2011)

I will say this:
I thought the beta was garbage.
That is, until i tried caspian border.
OMFG
CASPIAN BORDER

reminds me of dragon valley from BF2
THIS IS BATTLEFIELD, not battle corridor.

screenshots do not do it justice.

while running around or in vehicle, jet's and helicopters are constantly flying in the sky.
IT's a beauty.
OMFG
shame I don't actually own the full thing.
:'(


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 29, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> *My sob story:*  I was in the group of people (the Community Pressroom, a Google Group set up by zh1nt0) that was actually TOLD by zh1nt0 the latest password and invited to play the Caspian Border map.  But, since it was effective starting at noon EST, I didn't have a chance to play that level until after it had been leaked to the world.  Poor me.   (PS.  It wasn't me that leaked the password...)



...Don't feel too bad  , my old Motherboard died on me, and I ordered the new ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and it arrived to me DOA. So, I have to wait till next week to play it :shadedshu


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 29, 2011)

I wish I could play Caspian border


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 29, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> GullyFoyle said:
> 
> 
> > How to get the Seam overlay to work in Battlefield 3:
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 29, 2011)

scrizz said:


> i will say this:
> I thought the beta was garbage.
> That is, until i tried caspian border.
> Omfg
> ...



how do we get that map ?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 29, 2011)

How and the hell do you choose squads, or join a specific one?  I can only leave a squad, then it puts you into the same one when you join another.


----------



## speedy11131 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just played Caspian Border, I know what you guys mean now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2011)

I still fall through the map at random ATM... 

All the servers for the other map need a password?


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 29, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> How and the hell do you choose squads, or join a specific one?  I can only leave a squad, then it puts you into the same one when you join another.


YEAH i TRIED TO FIGURE THAT OUT TOO SO i COULD JOIN YOUR SQUAD. COULDN'T FIGURE IT OUT EITHER.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I still fall through the map at random ATM...
> 
> All the servers for the other map need a password?



The only place I notice it is really bad around 1st crate A, and a bit other places in that 1st flag spot. After that it's fine. Do you get it at other sets of crates?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The only place I notice it is really bad around 1st crate A, and a bit other places in that 1st flag spot. After that it's fine. Do you get it at other sets of crates?



No, I don't. But it's still pretty bad. I can't even defuse at A without falling in. 

I really want to try Casipain border, but it's all password protected. :shadedshu


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are the last few matches i played:

I think I got in the groove big time.  Here is my strategy:

*Weapons:*

Silenced UMP w/ ACOG and Laser
Silenced Glock 17 w/ Laser

*Theory:*

If I run around the map with silenced weapons I will never be detected, and kill everyone before they figured it out.  

*Proof:*

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/70850/1/225759635/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/70625/1/225759635/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/69956/1/225759635/

*Best game:*





I had a life in there where I got 20ish kills with my UMP and sidearm, had to pick up an enemy weapon, got kills with it, ran out of ammo, had to pick up another enemy weapon, got some kills, and finally died.  
*
How to win big time against 12 year olds:*


Cover
Ironsights
Silenced Weapons
Reloading Behind Cover
Shooting Behind Cover
Staying Behind Cover
Shoot and Scoot to New Cover
Cover
When moving around corners, crouch and engage irons
Use grenade to move up:  throw, pop out from cover, fire
Lay down.  You have no idea how easy it is to miss a "proned" player, especially for us BC2 Vets
Dynamic Switching to Sidearm while holding left mouse will cause a continuous stream of fire, you just have to release at the right time to take the second shot

Hope this helps anyone having issues.  Pretty much pretend this is real life, and use common sense, and you win.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm getting random DC issues and such. Even a few CTD's. I'm alsomost better off playing FC2 at this point and it CTD's at random as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Silenced weapons are nice, but Rush is so linear it won't matter a ton. Theres only so many good spots to take cover, and where to expect people. All good tips that everyone should be practicing, cover is very important.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Silenced weapons are nice, but Rush is so linear it won't matter a ton. Theres only so many good spots to take cover, and where to expect people. All good tips that everyone should be practicing, cover is very important.



Rush is linear, however inside the Metro you have different paths and such.  I usually take a path and backtrack down another path, and the silenced weapons have a great time just killing people before they know what is happening.  

One thing i want to hear you comment about is the knife.  Seems to be slow to knife when others are around, which is the big problem for me.  I seldom use it.  

*Also I forgot to mention how important the fire mode selection is.*  I switch as I move into different areas, IE switch to single to engage far targets, auto for close combat, pretty much common sense, but if you get in the habit you don't realize you are doing it and you play REALLY well.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 29, 2011)

If someone buys me the game I will give them a "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Knifing is horrible, but I think it's what they intended. They probably heard too much about one guy just Rambo knifing. So they made the animation long, if you run across a guy solo, use it, but if you even think anyone else is there, just pass and gun them down. At least thats my opinion.

I like the strategy you use when on Defense in the metro area, but a lot of the times when you move forward clearing, then start looping back and clearing it gets you shot in the back since people are constantly flooding in. It's a risk, but it can pay off big time if you know they are pushing in a decent sized group.



Delta6326 said:


> If someone buys me the game I will give them a "http://img.techpowerup.org/110929/Capture0228.jpg"



Do your thanks come in a few $20's?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it the 29th in the US yet?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 29, 2011)

so... Caspian border is epic, EOD bot is buggy.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, home from work - it IS the 29th in the US so where can I download this mutha from?  Can't find anywhere on origin..

Come on!!!  Aussies need this game ASAP.


----------



## GLD (Sep 29, 2011)

Im in California, it's after midnight on the 29th and am looking for BF3 beta also.


----------



## rampage (Sep 29, 2011)

Mafia, it will be out in Australia at 10pm EST, (just when i finish work )


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

rampage said:


> Mafia, it will be out in Australia at 10pm EST, (just when i finish work )



Thanks man, that means I am gonna be f'ing tired tomorrow. Lol

Can't wait, I hope there are some decent servers in Aus.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

What is dynamic sidearm switching, Caboose? Can't figure that out. Doesn't sound like 'realism' either.

I also have a tip: shoot even if you are not sure, like when they use the torches or are covering. I get killed tons of times while perfectly covered.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah the hit boxes seem retarded. I have been killed by people I know are there, but they aren't in my line of sight. It seems if a bullet passes within a foot of your body you get so scared you hurt yourself. Enough of these and you just die. Numerous times I been hiding in rocks bullets flying over my head and I'm dieing.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2011)

Gives a new meaning to the saying "being scared to death". Self inflicted death? I was so scared I killed myself instead. 

I got a book coming.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

sure. good to know other suffer with me 


Hey, who is *reayth* asking for entrance in the game?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 29, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Ok, home from work - it IS the 29th in the US so where can I download this mutha from?  Can't find anywhere on origin..
> 
> Come on!!!  Aussies need this game ASAP.



http://www.ausgamers.com/files/download/html/61044

You can try this. Just click the correct link, they dont do hot linking I thinks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> Hey, who is *reayth* asking for entrance in the game?



It's Mailmans secret identity. When he takes off his troll mask, he puts on some glasses and blends back into the real world as Reayth. And somehow no one is ever the wiser.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's Mailmans secret identity. When he takes off his troll mask, he puts on some glasses and blends back into the real world as Reayth. And somehow no one is ever the wiser.



I knew he had connections to Cthulu in some way. It sounds like a Lovecraftian name.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Bjorn, DL now but I can't get over 100kb/s...  aaarggh so slow!! 

Hopefully it will speed up some - 17hrs to go atm..  retail will be out before I can even finish the beta.


----------



## Recus (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


>








@1Kurgan1: ? 









*BF3 Beta performance*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Recus said:


> http://quentin.bz/bf3/tower-caspian.jpg
> 
> @1Kurgan1: ?



I hit it with a tank shell in that round and nothing happened, but I was a ways out. I never tried hitting the building under it with anything. But I'm assuming that would be the only way to drop it, if I get in later today I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

2 hours left for us Aussies!


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Recus, I read that earlier and thought: all those that swear by "60 FPS or nothing" will have to spend their cash to play it their way.
But I may say it is supersilky at Ultra 1900x1000 all the time, on a stock 470 and overclocked i5... strange...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone know what they updated on the/battlelog.battlefield website ?This morning about 15 mins ago (6:00am eastern)Also is joining the as a party the only way to get a good squad without 3 wookies ?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

random said:


> 2 hours left for us Aussies!



Bjorn pointed this out to me, I have been dl'in for nearly 2 hrs now.  Only get 80-130kb/s though so its really slow:


http://www.ausgamers.com/files/download/html/61044

Cheers Bjorn


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Bjorn pointed this out to me, I have been dl'in for nearly 2 hrs now.  Only get 80-130kb/s though so its really slow:
> 
> 
> http://www.ausgamers.com/files/download/html/61044
> ...



Haha I dl'd mine this morning, Logmein remote access on my smart phone  was able to dl before peak times.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

random said:


> Haha I dl'd mine this morning, Logmein remote access on my smart phone  was able to dl before peak times.



So have you been playing?  Did it work?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> So have you been playing?  Did it work?



Can't install since origin asks for a code, we'll have to wait til later tonight.


----------



## Recus (Sep 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> Hey Recus, I read that earlier and thought: all those that swear by "60 FPS or nothing" will have to spend their cash to play it their way.
> But I may say it is supersilky at Ultra 1900x1000 all the time, on a stock 470 and overclocked i5... strange...



Maybe because 1900x1000.? 



> bf3 is 1280x704 on both PS3 and 360. Removing a few lines from 720p saves good performance and memory for us
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/111184500096110592


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

Falling through the map around A outside in Metro is getting pretty fucking old...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

15mins to go..... not that I am hanging out or anything.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

I am waiting as well  nothing a quick round of PvP in WoW wont solve


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am starting to think it is not a bug,Maybe some hacker over ride it,I played on a dozen or so servers last night with the updated BF3 and it did not do it.Today the very first one i go on it does it,Like my whole team fell in a black hole or something,Ounce the guy doing the hack left it stopped.It seemed to do it ounce he seen you planting then Hey WTF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

OK here are my findings.

Even the US servers for CB were VERY laggy. I would walk 10 feet pause constantly. It was so bad that it wasn't even playable. I got texture flicker worse from the new 3.9gb update than I did with the original beta release.

Here is a quick video of me on there last night. I tried to drive a truck but the lag was so bad it was driving it for me and running me into everything.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here are my findings.
> 
> Even the US servers for CB were VERY laggy. I would walk 10 feet pause constantly. It was so bad that it wasn't even playable. I got texture flicker worse from the new 3.9gb update than I did with the original beta release.
> 
> Here is a quick video of me on there last night. I tried to drive a truck but the lag was so bad it was driving it for me and running me into everything.


 Yeah that was what it was like for me ,At least you did not have half the server yelling at you.Nice Tank and jeep collision.


----------



## rampage (Sep 29, 2011)

5 min to go in OZ, then 10 min till im home from work , i got cunning i pre downloaded the installer from P2P,  hope it works


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> _from the new 3.9gb update than I did with the original beta release._



Jeez, how many updates like these are there going to be? Kinda suck having to wait dlod each time. I was dloding the link posted earlier, I may just wait out the official origin version. Its the same size as the beta, so...

Oh don't worry, I know its a BETA!

Jeez, its out, the download is a freakin" 8 gigs!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

its up in aussie on origin!!!  Woohoo

Come on!!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here are my findings.
> 
> Even the US servers for CB were VERY laggy. I would walk 10 feet pause constantly. It was so bad that it wasn't even playable. I got texture flicker worse from the new 3.9gb update than I did with the original beta release.
> 
> Here is a quick video of me on there last night. I tried to drive a truck but the lag was so bad it was driving it for me and running me into everything.



Jeep's make good rock crawlers  I have had quite a bit of lag on Metro too. Makes the enemy look like they are running 100 mph. I only notice it when I'm outside, not in the tunnel. Makes them a little hard to try and hit.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

In the excitement, I was dloding BC2, what a fool! So its 3 gigs, don't worry!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah baby, cancelled the ausgamers dl - it was sitting on 80kb/s.  Getting 1.1mb/s on origin!!

At 5% already..  will probably still take 1-2hrs


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 29, 2011)

ok its downloading with good speed so thats good   any of you know whats the starting kit for support class?( i like playing medic in battlefield play4free and support seems do be the closest do it in BF3)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

my store page is blank >_< ive tried reloading Origin a cpl times with no success. ill try later as it may just be a rush of ppl d/l at once


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

Good to go!! I've applied to join the TPU platoon, soldier name is evasquez for some reason


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> In the excitement, I was dloding BC2, what a fool! So its 3 gigs, don't worry!



Lol.  I saw the BF3 link on origin and clicked but as I did it the page moved and I started dl'in sims 3 pets!!  Glad I saw it, imagine that.....  Sims3 WTF is this!!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

the origin website doesnt load for me at all to get the client *shrug*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 29, 2011)

FIFA 12 is out and I think that's possibly causing alot of issues on origin at the moment, just a heads up.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the origin website doesnt load for me at all to get the client *shrug*



You need to download the origin program before you can dl it anyway.  Try this link:

http://static.cdn.ea.com/ebisu/u/f/OriginSetup.exe


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the origin website doesnt load for me at all to get the client *shrug*



I call Shenanigans on EA and Origin


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

That Origin sh*t is just b*llocks...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

^ True dat!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 29, 2011)

So is anyone able to download the beta??? I click the link and it is not showing up for download??? Also want to add.... I didn't miss understand anyone could download on the 29th u didnt have to pre order did yah?

Edit 
 Nevermind downloading now


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

Me> : O <=====B < EA and Origin sticking to me yet again...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> So is anyone able to download the beta??? I click the link and it is not showing up for download??? Also want to add.... I didn't miss understand anyone could download on the 29th u didnt have to pre order did yah?



No you don't have to pre-order.  You do need to install origin app though, link a few posts up, you can dl direct from the app.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

I can only see 3 servers in Aus and they are all full. 32players each.   I might go to bed now and wake up early for a blat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Todays Caspian password is videokilledtheradiostar


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Todays Caspian password is videokilledtheradiostar


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

oh how i wish it was on steam...


----------



## purecain (Sep 29, 2011)

beta is up for dll in the free games section of origin UK....


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

how am i meant to get the beta, the 'store' page in origin is blank, and i cant load the origin website either?


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> how am i meant to get the beta, the 'store' page in origin is blank, and i cant load the origin website either?



It was doing the same thing for me.... the only difference was though.... Is I already had origin. I just kept refreshing and eventually it came up and allowed me to DL it. Keep trying it will be there


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

Just applied to join the TPU platoon.    Might head off to bed for a couple of hours and jump on early AM.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Todays Caspian password is videokilledtheradiostar


Kurgan do you know if that will be good into tonight? I won't be able to get on until about 
6/7 pm MST.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Just applied to join the TPU platoon.    Might head off to bed for a couple of hours and jump on early AM.



You applied? I don't see your application.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

You can download it through Gamearena, Internode and 3FL servers too, although for origin to recognize the folder you need to put it into Origin's main download folder and rename the folder from "Battlefield 3" to "Battlefield 3 Beta".


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You applied? I don't see your application.



already approved  i'm a ninja...


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 29, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> That Origin sh*t is just b*llocks...


I like it ! It allows easy access to friends and you can keep up on all of their stats at anytime.
The Platoon set up is sweet, though I need to figure out what all that does. The only annoying thing is the pop ups , but if you shut origin off when out of game that takes care of that problem. My prediction is once people get used to it and they work everything out and the support isn't so overwhelmed it will become a favorite. JMO !


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally!! downloaded @ 2.8 MB/s so it didnt take long    installed and am about to load er up


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 29, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Abe504 said:
> 
> 
> > http://pulseh.deviantart.com/art/PixelVision-Skin-for-Steam-211426153
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Played some more, tried to drop the antenna. It has no building surrounding its base, I hit the base with Abrams shells and rockets and that did nothing. I followed the support wires and hit the cement anchors they were attached those, those didn't break. I hit the spots where the support wires attach to the antenna, they didn't snap off. If that thing is truly destroy-able, then it's going to be at release, because it sure isn't now.

Beyond that I got out into the cliffs and forests between the flags in the center. It's a sniper heaven, they just sit in there like wookies and the maps so large and there is so much cover, it's just too hard to spot them. They will most likely need to up the vehicle spawn on this, if you are trying to go anywhere on foot, you will get picked off by a wookie, with 64 players there is always going to be an abundance of them, especially with this much great cover. Anyways, on with the screens.



Spoiler

















I thought I got a few more, but I must have been too excited and hit the wrong button. Either way, it looks great, feel sorry for anyone playing this map on console, no way it will look half this good.





boise49ers said:


> Kurgan do you know if that will be good into tonight? I won't be able to get on until about
> 6/7 pm MST.



I'm not sure, but as far as I read, this password was actually given out by zh1nto... the day after he was crying about all of us playing on Caspian, irony?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I like it ! It allows easy access to friends and you can keep up on all of their stats at anytime.
> The Platoon set up is sweet, though I need to figure out what all that does. The only annoying thing is the pop ups , but if you shut origin off when out of game that takes care of that problem. My prediction is once people get used to it and they work everything out and the support isn't so overwhelmed it will become a favorite. JMO !



Yeah maybe for some. However for people like me, a loner, it doesn't change squat!  My friends list is blank so I guess I'm missing up on something.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

Is there a way to see your Score\Min for each Kit?  I know you kind of can if you're top in the platoon, but I can't seem to find it in the Stats page.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

what server are you guys playing on?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Played some more, tried to drop the antenna. It has no building surrounding its base, I hit the base with Abrams shells and rockets and that did nothing. I followed the support wires and hit the cement anchors they were attached those, those didn't break. I hit the spots where the support wires attach to the antenna, they didn't snap off. If that thing is truly destroy-able, then it's going to be at release, because it sure isn't now.
> 
> Beyond that I got out into the cliffs and forests between the flags in the center. It's a sniper heaven, they just sit in there like wookies and the maps so large and there is so much cover, it's just too hard to spot them. They will most likely need to up the vehicle spawn on this, if you are trying to go anywhere on foot, you will get picked off by a wookie, with 64 players there is always going to be an abundance of them, especially with this much great cover. Anyways, on with the screens.
> 
> ...



Me and a team mate wired it with C4 and I hit it with a tank. No go. The fucking tower is from Krypton.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 29, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> what server are you guys playing on?



Battlelog will tell you who is playing, where, and let you join them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Me and a team mate wired it with C4 and I hit it with a tank. No go. The fucking tower is from Krypton.



I went over there and shot it with a smaw but nothing happened. I even missed twice due to lag LOL


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried playing on one of the 64 person servers, and it was just too laggy.  Plus my UI never loaded.  It was like Super Extreme Hardcore where you can't seven see what Kit you're choosing >.>;;


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL I just checked our platoon page stats and im the Top Tank Driver LOL

TPU Platoon Stats


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm glad that some people are able to play it like its supposed to be.  I had all sorts of glitches and bad lag problems.  Has anybody else played a match where there are no identifiers for either team (so i ended up TK), or where you can't aim down your sights or shoot?  I especially noticed this after being revived.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> I'm glad that some people are able to play it like its supposed to be.  I had all sorts of glitches and bad lag problems.  Has anybody else played a match where there are no identifiers for either team (so i ended up TK), or where you can't aim down your sights or shoot?  I especially noticed this after being revived.



no id tags could be hardcore, as that's normal.

as for a.d.s. broken, i had that happen a few times. regularly.  i switch to secondary and back to main weapon and it's fixed.


brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I just checked our platoon page stats and im the Top Tank Driver LOL
> 
> TPU Platoon Stats



have you played caspian?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I hate when you spawn and the screen is very dark or solid blue and you have to hit escape to fix and somethings that don't work.



digibucc said:


> have you played caspian?



Yes, last night. I made a video one page back of my gameplay


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Sep 29, 2011)

Add me to the club!!!!!!!!!! my in game name is *in_your_face101*


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

approved


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

So you can't change your soldier name? This is just plain dumb. Good for the community to link up yeah, but now how will multiple players on a single PC play? I hope they change that. Good thing stats won't count for nought in the beta.


----------



## wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

I just applied for the TPU Platoon, username LeBirdman.

gotta say I'm really liking this beta so far, high hopes for the retail release


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/80989/1/232050870/

Har Har Sniping.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 29, 2011)

I came here just to express my hatred towards EA and origin and I hope they burn, thanx


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> but now how will multiple players on a single PC play?


I don't see it in the screenie, but this confirms you can create multiple soldiers:
http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/battlefield-3/1196523p1.html


wolf said:


> I just applied for the TPU Platoon, username LeBirdman.gotta say I'm really liking this beta so far, high hopes for the retail release


approved 


Lionheart said:


> I came here just to express my hatred towards EA and origin and I hope they burn, thanx


i don't like them either, but DiCE and BF is where it's at


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I came here just to express my hatred towards EA and origin and I hope they burn, thanx



Cool thanks buh-bye!


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Sep 29, 2011)

90% downloaded!!!!!!!

anyway to see download speed when downloading from origin?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I added a Platoon Presentation to our page. Hopefully they fix the way its displayed cause most runs out of the box.

How do you change your avatar? it wants me to signup for a service to get avatars but I def dont want to do that


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I don't see it in the screenie, but this confirms you can create multiple soldiers



Haven't found the option so far though. I read elsewhere that they took it out in the open beta. I wonder why.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

kg





brandonwh64 said:


> I added a Platoon Presentation to our page. Hopefully they fix the way its displayed cause most runs out of the box.
> 
> How do you change your avatar? it wants me to signup for a service to get avatars but I def dont want to do that



i did it in my ea account, before battlelog or origin existed. it was an easy upload form.


i nEeD HeLp said:


> 90% downloaded!!!!!!!anyway to see download speed when downloading from origin?


hover over the DL with your mouse.


assaulter_99 said:


> Haven't found the option so far though. I read elsewhere that they took it out in the open beta. I wonder why.


i'd say either wasn't ready or they simply didn't want to provide extra features in beta.  i imagine if one soldier works additional ones should as well.(so beta is probably unnecessary for that feature)


----------



## wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> approved



cheers, can't wait to be battling with you guys, but first I have to find the perfect settings to run at, so far I've left them on auto which is all high except textures which are ultra, and no AA, I'm sure theres a better combo than that.

credit where credit is due tho on auto the game plays smooth as


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I came here just to express my hatred towards EA and origin and I hope they burn, thanx



What happened to you man? Is it that bad or are you on a crusade against EA?


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest, I haven't had any real problems with Origin or Battlelog.  The only annoyance is that the server list is kind of a pain since it doesn't update Pings all that accurately--but it's still better than the built-in server browsers DICE usually releases...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

There needs to be a refresh button were it does not reload the whole page and more accurate ping and player readings


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Sep 29, 2011)

I find it funny that the only two games in the my games tab are battlefied 3 alpha and the beta


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just received my EDO Bot and you can kill with it,Just run em over and you can use it to remote set the M-coms up. LOL too funny wish this beta had a record option so you could see the bot running over someone.The guy I ran over was like WTF Is that thing when it ran him over.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Just received my EDO Bot and you can kill with it,Just run em over and you can use it to remote set the M-coms up. LOL too funny wish this beta had a record option so you could see the bot running over someone.The guy I ran over was like WTF Is that thing when it ran him over.



I use fraps, it works great! If you want I can upload it


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

imo it's only during beta that i'd be hyper worried about it.  in regular release with more servers player count should be fine, and ping won't fluctuate as much.
but right now we stare at a list for minutes to get a game, that should change.

what i'd like is to manually select the queue feature that quick match uses.

edit: approved RadEd


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I use fraps, it works great! If you want I can upload it



I have one somewhere let look for it first then I will ask .Thanks by the way...gotta go peee now laughing my A... off about it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I have one somewhere let look for it first then I will ask .Thanks by the way...gotta go peee now laughing my A... off about it.



Watch my video on the previous page. I made it with fraps and its funny as hell watching all the lag!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been wondering why i've been sucking so bad and only getting around 30fps on my i7 970 @4GHz with GTX480 overclocked... on my Q9550 @3.8ghz with 2x 5850 crossfire i was getting 80+fps.. Well shit i forgot to set my 970 to stop crunching when i'm playing "bf3.exe"...  I fixed that and went back in and now i'm getting 80 to 110fps on my GTX480! . And holy fuck what a difference.. Now I can get some kills in bf3 beta.. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have been getting 60-90FPS on medium with some small AA and AF.

I have set everything on ultra with NO AA or AF and it was playable but I like smoothness.

My video card is still at stock clocks tho.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

i5-2500k + HD5850 and I get like 60~ fps on High with 2x/4x


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Me and a team mate wired it with C4 and I hit it with a tank. No go. The fucking tower is from Krypton.



krypton blew up. therefore, tower not from krypton.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Mussels for clarification (this one and 'the other one  )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

xenocide said:


> i5-2500k + HD5850 and I get like 60~ fps on High with 2x/4x



Hmmm I will have to recheck those setting when I get home. honestly like Ive said before, BF3 on low looks like BC2 on HIGH so it doesn't bother me on medium.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 29, 2011)

Only thing I like about bc2 over bf3 is how the weapons feel. BC2 weps feel real, bf3 feels like they're from Toys 'R' Us


... just saying

But other than that, feels amazing. Especially the movement. I feel like i'm in a nano-suit.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I will have to recheck those setting when I get home. honestly like Ive said before, BF3 on low looks like BC2 on HIGH so it doesn't bother me on medium.



Fair enough.  I set everything to High and turned Shadows down to Medium since Metro is so dark once you get inside it doesn't matter.  It might be closer to ~40fps because I notice slow down when the sewers explode and such, but it's definitely playable, and closer to 60+ when there isn't much going on.  Game looks great


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have been getting 60-90FPS on medium with some small AA and AF.
> 
> I have set everything on ultra with NO AA or AF and it was playable but I like smoothness.
> 
> My video card is still at stock clocks tho.



yea my crossfired 5850 toxics chew this game up!.. hehehe on Ultra! I have to say Dice has a winner here!  both my nv card and my ati cards run smooth now!  I'm going to test my GTX470, GTX285, 9600GT, and I want to try my old HD3850.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 29, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Fair enough.  I set everything to High and turned Shadows down to Medium since Metro is so dark once you get inside it doesn't matter.  It might be closer to ~40fps because I notice slow down when the sewers explode and such, but it's definitely playable, and closer to 60+ when there isn't much going on.  Game looks great



Does this happen to anyone else, going into the metro for the 1st time for me it always lags.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

i still cant even get the download started  no beta for me on this day.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 29, 2011)

"Timidly thinks about trying it on his lowly HD 5770 " 

Although BC2 runs great I don't have high hopes with this title.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Only thing I like about bc2 over bf3 is how the weapons feel. BC2 weps feel real, bf3 feels like they're from Toys 'R' Us
> 
> 
> ... just saying
> ...



I have to disagree with this, the gun sounds and actions are more real life than that of BC2. The M16 sound almost exact to a M16/M4 on the range. The war sounds are alot better than BC2 as well.


----------



## kiddagoat (Sep 29, 2011)

I dunno what the final graphic settings of the game are going to be but..... I can get 100+ on all ultra... with the AA and AF in-game turned up.... 

I like the feel of character movement and the spread of the guns at a distance..... sniper rifles aside of course.....

Still I love the destructive environment..... No more building campers...... One RPG and I seen the side of the building and the sniper come tumbling down. 

Only played for a hour but if DICE can get this fine tuned and tweaked, this is going to be a solid release.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i still cant even get the download started  no beta for me on this day.



Man you're still fighting over that?  Its been a couple of hours! Haven't tried the separate downloads yet?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Man you're still fighting over that?  Its been a couple of hours! Haven't tried the separate downloads yet?



couldnt find working download links


edit: i have the origin software installed, i just cant do anything with it. the most i get is a BF3 beta banner that doesnt do anything.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Does this happen to anyone else, going into the metro for the 1st time for me it always lags.



Its my belief that it is a seamless map change when you go underground... or sort of. In any case, a huge load of data is unloaded and another replaces them.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

Add me to Origin Friends @ AlienIsGOD, so far Black Panther is the only one on my list.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just grabbin the beta, my origin name is Tigga.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

Just join the platoon and we can be friends in a snap! I would say.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 29, 2011)

Guys.. I need new GPU. Should I start new thread in SBA, or post here?
Played beta for a little bit. 20-30FPS, tried various graphics settings..


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 29, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Guys.. I need new GPU. Should I start new thread in SBA, or post here?
> Played beta for a little bit. 20-30FPS, tried various graphics settings..



Definitely need new gpu.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 29, 2011)

I know, just wanted to try on 4670. They sad that if I can run BC2 well, BF3 will run fine too... Well, no


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> Just join the platoon and we can be friends in a snap! I would say.



Just applied  kinda been away from the thread for awhile, World of Borecraft sucked me in again 

hoping my Crossfire 4850s can hold me until I can get a new GPU, something in the 6790-6870 range with another to follow after of course!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> couldnt find working download links
> 
> 
> edit: i have the origin software installed, i just cant do anything with it. the most i get is a BF3 beta banner that doesnt do anything.



Well I guess you're outta luck. Seems you aren't the only one though. 

Well that's a funny video for people who have issues with BF3 beta/not on Steam 

Rant EA


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

How do i join the platoon? 

Just got a new phone today too, SE xperia mini pro (the new one with the 1ghz scorpion cpu)


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

Maxing out my bandwith with download naow! Now it was the issue with the graphic card.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I would say you would need atleast a 4870 1GB + to play this game decent.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would say you would need atleast a 4870 1GB + to play this game decent.



im sure Crossfire will help me out a bit when the retail version releases, and i can suffer with lower settings til i can get a new gpu.  I know its the 512MB that holds me back in games.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

I am having a brilliant playing time and killing a ton, got nice upgrades like scopes etc, really getting into this demo.
And no, it is not bugged. (one area is, yeah)
Only thing missing now is teamplay,... it's next on my to do list.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im sure Crossfire will help me out a bit when the retail version releases, and i can suffer with lower settings til i can get a new gpu.  I know its the 512MB that holds me back in games.



Meh I'm just like ya anyways. I played BC2 with my ageing card, I can do with 1680x1050 as long as it plays smooth. BF3 will decide if I need a new one or not since I'm barely gaming any more. If it doesn't appeal, well I guess I'll be stuck in the stone age! 



erixx said:


> Only thing missing now is teamplay,... it's next on my to do list.



Haha, Yeah, but since beta's stats won't count, I guess a lot of people are testing stuff, so teamplay won't be at its peak.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Battlelog will tell you who is playing, where, and let you join them.



Thats wishful thinking, most of the time it will just say that server is full 



xenocide said:


> http://i.imgur.com/2GasM.png



That person who responded is dumb. I understand Recon is for headshots, but that person was talking about close range. And after being 1 shot in the body numerous times by the semi-auto Recon Rifles, makes no sense why the bolt actions wouldn't. Seems they got the stats backwards or something, bolt action close range should be a 1 shot, semi-auto should not be.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats wishful thinking, most of the time it will just say that server is full
> 
> 
> 
> That person who responded is dumb. I understand Recon is for headshots, but that person was talking about close range. And after being 1 shot in the body numerous times by the semi-auto Recon Rifles, makes no sense why the bolt actions wouldn't. Seems they got the stats backwards or something, bolt action close range should be a 1 shot, semi-auto should not be.



Being bolt action in real life doesn't mean more power. Tends to mean better accuracy. .308 auto or bolt doesn't matter. Both are .308. What makes the difference are the tolerances. Semi should be less accurate then bolt. That would achieve balance.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Being bolt action in real life doesn't mean more power. Tends to mean better accuracy. .308 auto or bolt doesn't matter. Both are .308. What makes the difference are the tolerances. Semi should be less accurate then bolt. That would achieve balance.



Oh I know it doesn't, and I know many rifles in these games would kill 1 shot regardless. But I'm talking from a video game perspective. 1 shot with the MK11 from 30 yards in the chest is way to easy to kill people with. It's just retarded to play against. You want to win in the subways, grab that or an SVD, when you see someone, just aim about close and fire as fast as you can. If one connects, you win. And bonus is they are far more accurate hip firing than the bolt actions, since they aren't meant to be used in the same manner.

Also it's funny you mentioned that tower is from krypton, you should check post 4440, lol.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I know it doesn't, and I know many rifles in these games would kill 1 shot regardless. But I'm talking from a video game perspective. 1 shot with the MK11 from 30 yards in the chest is way to easy to kill people with. It's just retarded to play against. You want to win in the subways, grab that or an SVD, when you see someone, just aim about close and fire as fast as you can. If one connects, you win. And bonus is they are far more accurate hip firing than the bolt actions, since they aren't meant to be used in the same manner.



1 shot with the MK11 from 30 yards in the chest is way to easy to kill people with.

That so true ounce they all get a wind of it.. they all start using it,This morning at least half of the other team was using them,They need a fixing since they are not as powerful as say the 45-50 cal guns.Also i notice some guys with them at full auto at close range.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And after being 1 shot in the body numerous times by the semi-auto Recon Rifles, makes no sense why the bolt actions wouldn't. Seems they got the stats backwards or something, bolt action close range should be a 1 shot, semi-auto should not be.



QFT 

This mess should be called alpha 2.0 i haven't been able to rank since yesterday because it always freezes or looses connection to the server before the round ends it was fine monday 25+ rounds 0 points, does it save if i quit ?

When i have gotten the chance to use the pp2000 i was gunning ppl down like i had a mg3 even at range way more effectively then any of the other AR's or LMG's its retarded.
Secondly the opfor weapons starting are horrible compared to the us weapons which is bs. I love that combat knives no longer behave like a full sized katana where one click at 3 ft away = instant death.

Overall i like the battlelog it works well and the interface is nice and its a huge slap in the face to COD's pay service. The game engine runs excellent i was expecting it to be a lot more demanding.

Hopefully around late nov it will be enjoyably playable and i will pick it up as the connection/rank/balance issues i suspect will follow this alpha to retail.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope they make it like BC2 is and save your points as your play so if you get disconnected, you still have everything you played for


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> 1 shot with the MK11 from 30 yards in the chest is way to easy to kill people with.
> 
> That so true ounce they all get a wind of it.. they all start using it,This morning at least half of the other team was using them,They need a fixing since they are not as powerful as say the 45-50 cal guns.Also i notice some guys with them at full auto at close range.



Yep, I mentioned that in this thread yesterday, it's bullshit. If you check the platoon it should show I made a post on the game forums, go and bump it. The MK11 and SVD are just retarded right now. And thats what we are playing for, to help them fix things.


----------



## FierceRed (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Add me to the platoon please, username is QueenSix.
2. Is there a new password for the Caspian Border servers suddenly? I can't get in anymore using 'videokilledtheradiostar'. As of noon, EST.

Cheers.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm...I can't even get into a game that has 20+ slots available now...no idea why.

Edit: Looks like quick match is finally matching me with US servers. Unfortunately, although I can "join server," I'm still waiting on actually launching. Something is amiss.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Instead search for "Techpowerup" platoon and apply.
2. passwords changes constantly, but some servers keep the older one for a bit longer (everything apparantly)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, I mentioned that in this thread yesterday, it's bullshit. If you check the platoon it should show I made a post on the game forums, go and bump it. The MK11 and SVD are just retarded right now. And thats what we are playing for, to help them fix things.



I want the M16 from BC2 Vietnam. I'm a samurai with that thing!

Also where the hell is the M14 or M21? They got a f#$king SKS but no M14 or M21? WTF!



erixx said:


> sure. good to know other suffer with me
> 
> 
> Hey, who is *reayth* asking for entrance in the game?



Why did he touch you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want the M16 from BC2 Vietnam. I'm a samurai with that thing!
> 
> Also where the hell is the M14 or M21? They got a f#$king SKS but no M14 or M21? WTF!



The M16 that is in BF3 is just as good. I was murdering people when I got the first optical and fore grip



erixx said:


> sure. good to know other suffer with me
> 
> 
> Hey, who is *reayth* asking for entrance in the game?



Reayth is a badass of the OG kind


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The M16 that is in BF3 is just as good. I was murdering people when I got the first optical and fore grip



It doesnt "feel" the same for some reason.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

its very close but thats my opinion. I LOVE the sounds in this game cause they are close to real world combat sounds


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> its very close but thats my opinion. I LOVE the sounds in this game cause they are close to real world combat sounds



I agree. Some of the weapons don't quite have the "pop" as the real weapons (.223) but I gotta say they are DAMN close. Love the shotgun. Its got the right "sploosh" sound.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want the M16 from BC2 Vietnam.



As ugly as it was in Vietnam, I have to agree, it was ugly damn efficient.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Everyone getting disconnected from server errors*

Turn off UpNp on you ROUTER it and it will stop


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a cap update from AMD for the game? Not really wanting to update drivers as 11.6 is working good for me.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> 1. Add me to the platoon please, username is QueenSix.
> 
> Cheers.


go here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451852514416/
and apply, then we'll get you approved and your in.  the only way to invite is to already be friends with someone in battlelog, and this is just faster.


mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know if there is a cap update from AMD for the game? Not really wanting to update drivers as 11.6 is working good for me.



dunno. no issues since updating here. though i've only loaded deus ex, minecraft & bf3 beta. single 5850 atm, will be adding the second if necessary


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im using 11.10 preview and its working well. I never tried my old driver before updating


----------



## Frizz (Sep 29, 2011)

new caspian border pass is: shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2011)

This guys commentary is cracking me up.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 29, 2011)

played caspian with scrizz last night. no lag at all. although my fps was in the 40's (everything on max) still seemed mostly smooth.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of CPU usage they are seeing?

Just kind of curious.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know what kind of CPU usage they are seeing?
> 
> Just kind of curious.



mines staying around 80~90% on C2D wolfy at 3.8


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 29, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> This guys commentary is cracking me up.



ROFL, is that really Bear Grylls getting himself some BF3 action? GIVE ME THIS JEEP! 

Come on lads, get in!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2011)

right now the game seems to consist only of: find spot to hide, score a few kills, revealed by death cam, repeat
its not like there is any skill or tactics involved so far


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just watching him miss the jet that spawned (about 13 min mark). You hear some chatter about a enemy jet being identified and he talks over it say, "bah......be advised jet has just been robbed".


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 29, 2011)

bah, having crazy connection issues today.


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

Soooo, last night I was playing.. everything was cool. Then my computer locked up. Anyways when all was said and done, I lost the microphone jack on my sound card and my onboard sound no longer works (even though it was disabled). I'm bummed. 



W1zzard said:


> right now the game seems to consist only of: find spot to hide, score a few kills, revealed by death cam, repeat
> its not like there is any skill or tactics involved so far



I agree with this. Though after I got things sorted out with my computer last night, I played with a few guys who knew what they were doing. Our squad single handedly attacked the M-Com stations and won. Most of the time though, you spawn, run till you get shot and swan dive on the ground. Repeat.


----------



## Recus (Sep 29, 2011)

My first gameplay result.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2011)

anyone else getting a hang at joining server ? bf3.exe starts but never shows a window, needs to be killed via task manager

edit: problem seems to be fixed by disabling avast (try icon -> shields control)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> right now the game seems to consist only of: find spot to hide, score a few kills, revealed by death cam, repeat
> its not like there is any skill or tactics involved so far



Welcome to Battlefield.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Sep 29, 2011)

im sure this has already been discussed but is tpu going to be hosting a server?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> right now the game seems to consist only of: find spot to hide, score a few kills, revealed by death cam, repeat
> its not like there is any skill or tactics involved so far



The tactic there is then move to a new location. Its not just about the killing. Sometimes you have to let the guy pass by to get what you really want. And death cam can be disabled.



W1zzard said:


> anyone else getting a hang at joining server ? bf3.exe starts but never shows a window, needs to be killed via task manager



Not yet. I got your standard flicker issue and that is it.

Anyone playing the game here:


----------



## digibucc (Sep 29, 2011)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> im sure this has already been discussed but is tpu going to be hosting a server?



not TPU itself, but multiple members were running bc2 servers so i imagine they will this time as well.  as for a clubhouse server, i don't know of any decision regarding that.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted already:





http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...cards-SLI-und-Crossfire-benchmarked/Practice/

Early drivers.. quite understandable. Expect more performance enhancements from succeeding drivers (bot nv and ati) and final BF3 product / patches.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2011)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> im sure this has already been discussed but is tpu going to be hosting a server?



no plans for tpu hosting a server, maybe some forum members get together and organize something


----------



## Q9650 (Sep 29, 2011)

can someone help me i still cannot connect to a server so slowwwwwwwww


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll chip in some cash on a server. I'm sure there's some others here as well. They aren't the cheapest at $1.19 per slot per month. So we need to figure out how many slots we want, who else wants to pay for it, etc. Then we have to decide at what location we want the servers hosted or if we need two servers for different parts of the world.




Q9650 said:


> can someone help me i still cannot connect to a server so slowwwwwwwww



Use the Quickjoin button or filter the servers by your location and find a server with open slots and a good ping.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just applied, my origin name is TIGGA though and not tigger


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'll chip in some cash on a server. I'm sure there's some others here as well. They aren't the cheapest at $1.19 per slot per month. So we need to figure out how many slots we want, who else wants to pay for it, etc. Then we have to decide at what location we want the servers hosted or if we need two servers for different parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll chip in for a server


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll chip in on a server


----------



## Q9650 (Sep 29, 2011)

ok playing now............


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 29, 2011)

tigger said:


> Just applied, my origin name is TIGGA though and not tigger



just accepted you


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 29, 2011)

can someone send me the TS3 info?
thanks


----------



## purecain (Sep 29, 2011)

well i had to dll notepad++ to edit the FOV to 90... 

and have spent the last hour messing around with auto hotkey... seriously... 

a pc game that doesnt let you 'fully' remap the controls... (i know its beta but still)


----------



## Millennium (Sep 29, 2011)

This game is just so damn cool. Downloaded in about 35 mins on a 20mbit connection here in UK, sweet as, just played a couple rounds only and DAMN is this game good.

On the down side though I don't think a 5870 is really good enough for this game at 1080p, and lowering res didn't seem to help (also lowering settings to medium). Might need to upgrade. 

This game reminds me of how cool all the best old multiplayer games was. I think it's the best since quakewars and that's going back some time indeed. Love it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Not sure if this was posted already:
> 
> http://pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/09/Battlefield-3-Beta-GPUs-v2.png
> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...cards-SLI-und-Crossfire-benchmarked/Practice/
> ...



A 5850 is about 5 from the top, surprising. I guess with a OC of the 5850 then it should be close or over that mark?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Millennium said:


> This game is just so damn cool. Downloaded in about 35 mins on a 20mbit connection here in UK, sweet as, just played a couple rounds only and DAMN is this game good.
> 
> On the down side though I don't think a 5870 is really good enough for this game at 1080p, and lowering res didn't seem to help (also lowering settings to medium). Might need to upgrade.
> 
> This game reminds me of how cool all the best old multiplayer games was. I think it's the best since quakewars and that's going back some time indeed. Love it!



My 5850 on medium played 60-90FPS? def smooth and playable. Your 5870 was lagging even on medium? You can even watch my video from a couple of pages back.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is quite frustrating how i keep repeatedly getting a looping sound crash over and over
any ideas ?

Also love how searching BF3 beta crashes on google nets 0 results


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't crashed per se but I have gotten kicked due to lag


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

don't base your expectations on this demo or beta.  Final game might be a little more intensive on textures etc


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 29, 2011)

It plays well on all max settings, around 50FPS on 1680x1050 with the 570SC but that's not the proble. Where the goddam tesselation? Sand bags look like posters? Water is a joke. Destructible all my ass. Where my shadow on the wall - Roger Chapman and Mike Oldfield both - ? The RAM usage is insane, is it the numerous programs that have to run at the same time to play this game? Gameplay wise I'm not that impressed and this map is terrible - COD? - the park looks ugly. Got to get used to the game. And why is vsync not working, at least I see tearing although enabled.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> A 5850 is about 5 from the top, surprising. I guess with a OC of the 5850 then it should be close or over that mark?



That chart doesnt make sense. If thats the case I'm getting close to 580 performance with a 5850  Um no.



Crap Daddy said:


> It plays well on all max settings, around 50FPS on 1680x1050 with the 570SC but that's not the proble. Where the goddam tesselation? Sand bags look like posters? Water is a joke. Destructible all my ass. Where my shadow on the wall - Roger Chapman and Mike Oldfield both - ? The RAM usage is insane, is it the numerous programs that have to run at the same time to play this game? Gameplay wise I'm not that impressed and this map is terrible - COD? - the park looks ugly. Got to get used to the game. And why is vsync not working, at least I see tearing although enabled.



I dunno....maybe because its a beta?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

yea mailman, it is quite weird I think. Im happy as is, I MAY OC mine tonight or yes a profile in MSI Afterburner that when I start BF3 it starts my OC profile and when im done it goes back stock


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea mailman, it is quite weird I think. Im happy as is, I MAY OC mine tonight or yes a profile in MSI Afterburner that when I start BF3 it starts my OC profile and when im done it goes back stock



Check out my system spec. Thats a safe volt and clock for most the reference cards Ive come across.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a feeling that this is the last nail in DX11's coffin. Crysis went down in smoke and all the others that preached tesselation and how great the DX11 is. Well it's not. But hey, it's a beta!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> I have a feeling that this is the last nail in DX11's coffin. Crysis went down in smoke and all the others that preached tesselation and how great the DX11 is. Well it's not. But hey, it's a beta!



There is nothing wrong with tessellation when used properly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check out my system spec. Thats a safe volt and clock for most the reference cards Ive come across.



Mine will do 1000 core 1200 mem @ 1.2V 50% fan stable.

I ran this for about 2 months but went back down to stock when moving cases and left it.



TheMailMan78 said:


> There is nothing wrong with tessellation when used properly.



Tess for us 5xxx series card users is shit tho


----------



## ColdPlay (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys!
Love the game, and part from servers going down from time to time, no problems.
I'm still at my first build, AM2+ q940, with 8g DDR2, and my cick ass MSI 6950.
HD and ultra setting runs fluently. In Vista 64 bits. Need win7..or8?
All @ stock clocks but video card Afterburner profile @ 830/1280/1,22v.
ColdPlay, origin XLBColdPlay

Cya In Game?


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2011)

Millennium said:


> This game is just so damn cool. Downloaded in about 35 mins on a 20mbit connection here in UK, sweet as, just played a couple rounds only and DAMN is this game good.
> 
> On the down side though I don't think a 5870 is really good enough for this game at 1080p, and lowering res didn't seem to help (also lowering settings to medium). Might need to upgrade.
> 
> This game reminds me of how cool all the best old multiplayer games was. I think it's the best since quakewars and that's going back some time indeed. Love it!



I noticed in the Google doc that those that tried Ultra settings (for the most part) reported gameplay as adequate but max settings was almost unanimously great. Maybe something that still needs tweaked from a drivers point of view or maybe the game, idk.



Crap Daddy said:


> I have a feeling that this is the last nail in DX11's coffin. Crysis went down in smoke and all the others that preached tesselation and how great the DX11 is. Well it's not. But hey, it's a beta!



Yes, because BC2, Dirt 2/3, etc are all crap with their tessellation along with a Beta failing to provide what we will see in the final release.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 29, 2011)

Well let's hope for the better in the final release! So many dissapointments lately in the graphics department.

Maybe later a high-res pack "a la Crysis 2" ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Well let's hope for the better in the final release! So many dissapointments lately in the graphics department.
> 
> Maybe later a high-res pack "a la Crysis 2" ?



WHAT?

the gfx in this game run circles around BC2 and other shooters (COD...)


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 29, 2011)

You played BFBC2 all maxed out? COD is totally irrelevant as it's crap DX9 many years ago engine.

But I don't wanna argue just that I'm a little dissapointed.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it looks wonderful. I think SP is going to look even better than MP as well because of scripted events.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have my BC2 fully maxed on 1080P and I think BF3 on medium with alittle AA/AF looks just as good if not better than BC2 but hey its just my opinion.

You gotta realize, Frostbyte 1 = Console engine, Frostbyte 2 = PC engine


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe I'm too pissed that everybody is killing me with just a few shots, hell even one is enough and to top it all I have motion sickness in that bloody metro station and can't change the FOV.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

the lack of changing options is dissapointing but I doubt it will be an issue in the final. They already released a 3.9gb update and even tho I complained while downloading, Im glad they are going quickly


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2011)

All the Caspian Border servers are full. 



Me buying the game all hangs in that map.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Criminal, Its worth it. trust me, I played on that map last night and I was laggin like hell but it was still fun! The airplanes are cool as hell!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You applied? I don't see your application.



Yeah I applied through battlelog.  Got accepted already.  did you do that?


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 29, 2011)

so i was just browsing tpu profile and wondering how some of you manage 500 score per min


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

Nobody wonders what ESN Sonar is?  Yes, that. Needs options to disable.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

"GPU not supported."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cause we shoot good and each kill is 100 points plus extra stuff like ribbons are around 200 and stuff like come back and savior is 50 points a piece.

My first good map with optics I was 24 and 8 with over 4000 points



Frick said:


> "GPU not supported."



Sux big time frick! you need to break down and get a GOOD card


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 29, 2011)

ESN Sonar is one of the technologies listed at the bottom of Battlelog. It's part of the new browser interface.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

Just for your info: unable to join? Ping bull? 
Go to browse servers and select your continent and fine tune the filter... after much ¡Quick match' desperation, I am entering so this works!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 29, 2011)

They need to just release a quick fixed metro map with the big ground glitches fixed and this beta would be so much more enjoyable


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 29, 2011)

Love it.  Just played for an hour.  Is a bit laggy and I am not sure the crossfire support is that great atm but fuck its a good game!!  Really enjoyed it.  Unfortunately I need to go to work now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

yea falling through the map is no fun or the ass holes that hide there until you walk by and then shoot you


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 29, 2011)

I doubt these are the final textures/graphics options.
If history is a guide, it's just like the BC2 beta where the high textures weren't enabled until release.

I guess I'm lucky that I haven't had a lagfest or flickering etc.
In Caspian border I'm ~70+FPS


I just wish the G3 and mk14 were all kits weapons.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

I will give it another go tonight, I hope the ping is lower and I get to fly right HAHA


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

were is Lemode/soviet when you need him LOLz

*edit*
damn stupid double post! WHY U NO EDIT WHEN CLICK


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Love it.  Just played for an hour.  Is a bit laggy and I am not sure the crossfire support is that great atm but fuck its a good game!!  Really enjoyed it.  Unfortunately I need to go to work now.



I just took out a card and it's much, much better with a single card right now. If these 11.10 drivers are for BF3 I'd hate to see what the non-BF3 drivers are like.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am running a GTX 460 at non-OC speeds and have the ability to play on ultra, no problem.  Don't see why others are having issues.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am running a GTX 460 at non-OC speeds and have the ability to play on ultra, no problem.  Don't see why others are having issues.



I'm running good also. I think this beta is rig to rig on performance.


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am running a GTX 460 at non-OC speeds and have the ability to play on ultra, no problem.  Don't see why others are having issues.



In the Beta, Ultra = High settings. I'm having no issues either running at ultra with a single 6950. With two of them, framerates almost double however there is much annoying flickering to be had.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 29, 2011)

I just started having flickering issues with my 560M

Also, I'm chillin' in e's ts channel wanting to hook up with som folks so I don't get pubstomed.


----------



## purecain (Sep 29, 2011)

my first impressions are all over the place... is it me or did the alpha seem more solid...

when you drop supplies the graphic looks terrible...and just wrong....

i'm worrying about the final release now....


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> Nobody wonders what ESN Sonar is?  Yes, that. Needs options to disable.



it is the server browser plug in for chat ,Seems to crash a lot .


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I just started having flickering issues with my 560M
> 
> Also, I'm chillin' in e's ts channel wanting to hook up with som folks so I don't get pubstomed.



I'll be on in a bit. I figured out a way to get my mic working without having to go out and buy a new sound card so I'm piecing things back together. Got my NZXT 1000W Hale in today too, that makes me feel better. Also, people need to start using the teamspeak more... I'l put it in my sig.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 29, 2011)

Is that the white Hale?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Criminal, Its worth it. trust me, I played on that map last night and I was laggin like hell but it was still fun! The airplanes are cool as hell!



I hope you're right. I'm getting more and more annoyed at Metro.


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Is that the white Hale?



Yes it is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'll be on in a bit. I figured out a way to get my mic working without having to go out and buy a new sound card so I'm piecing things back together. Got my NZXT 1000W Hale in today too, that makes me feel better. Also, people need to start using the teamspeak more... I'l put it in my sig.



I was in there for a few hours yesterday.......


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 29, 2011)

Well just played it for a bit. Very smooth on Medium, even playable on Ultra  I suck big time though.

Impressions - obviously glitchy but very impressed with the smoothness and eyecandy


----------



## erocker (Sep 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was in there for a few hours yesterday.......
> 
> 
> http://data.whicdn.com/images/8428076/tumblr_lizlz5VgoW1qf5yoy_large.png



Thanks for the sentiment but I'm not saying I'm lonely. lol. It's just a determining factor whether I decide to keep my server on or not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> Thanks for the sentiment but I'm not saying I'm lonely. lol. It's just a determining factor whether I decide to keep my server on or not.



No I was saying I was lonely. DAMN YOU FOR MAKING ME DISPLAY EMOTION!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just took out a card and it's much, much better with a single card right now. If these 11.10 drivers are for BF3 I'd hate to see what the non-BF3 drivers are like.



Did you physically remove the card or just disable crossfire?  Totally removing one of my cards is out of the question due to tubing.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 29, 2011)

just played on the PC.... At first it was on auto settings of high and personally I dont think it looked much better than the x360 other then it had AA & AF.  Then changed the settings to Ultra.... WOW... Now i wish all the Caspian Border servers weren't full


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 29, 2011)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "The update we ran now is posted in Battlelog. Check the News section "



Spoiler



Fixes include (from #3): 

•	Fix for the "Your active soldier is not ready for duty" problem newly registered users have been seeing 
•	More updates to the filter handling in the Server Browser, default servers now have even more available slots 
•	Fix for Battle reports listing in Profiles

Fixes include (from #2): 

•	Allowed Pending EA-ID accounts on the site 
•	Minor tweaks and updates to the Stats pages based on reports from the Forums 
•	Improved copy on the Origin friends import screen 
•	Minor tweaks to the Party and join system



pcgameshardware.com - Battlefield 3 Beta: 18 Radeon and Geforce cards + SLI & Crossfire benchmarked 



Spoiler



Battlefield 3 benchmarks
Battlefield 3 Beta: 18 Radeon and Geforce cards + SLI & Crossfire benchmarked
*Battlefield 3 is going to raise the bar in terms of graphical quality. Since you can't create something out of nothing, the game demands very fast graphics cards. Time for an upgrade? We've done comprehensive benchmarking to give you answers.*

The system requirements for the Battlefield 3 beta are high. For pleasing gameplay EA and DICE recommend a quad-core CPU accompanied by a recent graphics card with 1 GiB video memory. Always keep in mind that the beta does not represent the maxium image quality of the full game – nevertheless it's running slow.

*Battlefield 3 Beta: Minimum spec*
- OS: Windows Vista 32 Bit
- CPU: 2 GHz Dualcore (Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz or Athlon X2 2,7 GHz)
- RAM: 2 GiByte
- HDD : 20 GByte
- GPU (AMD): DirectX 10.1 with 512 MiB RAM (Radeon HD 3000, 4000, 5000 oder 6000 Series, HD 3870 or faster)
- GPU (Nvidia): DirectX 10.0 with 512 MiB RAM (Geforce 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 oder 500 Series, 8800 GT or faster)
- Minimum details @ 1.280 x 720

*Battlefield 3 Beta: Recommended spec (High detail)*
- OS: Windows 7 64 Bit
- CPU: Quadcore
- RAM: 4 GiByte
- HDD : 20 GByte
- GPU: DirectX 11 with 1.024 MiB RAM (GTX 560 or Radeon HD 6950)

*Battlefield 3 Beta: Test scene*
Our test is simple: We're starting at the city, running down the bank near the water for 20 seconds (logged by Fraps). This scene on the Metro map sports a wide view distance, particle effects and, as a result of the sprint, streaming. Indoors the frame rates are about 30 to 50 percent higher. Since we're using the latest drivers from AMD and Nvidia, the Catalyst 11.10 Preview and Geforce 285.38, these results are state-of-the-art.

*Battlefield 3 Beta: GPU benchmarks*
GPU power is everything: Although Battlefield 3 shines with excellent multicore scaling (inherited by Bad Company 2), the firefights on typical systems and resolutions are completely GPU-bound. You'll need a high-end graphics card for fluent gameplay in Full-HD with 4x MSAA, post effects and 16:1 AF.

Remarkable: Nvidia's drivers give their cards an edge over the competition. The Geforce GTX 570 outperforms the similar-priced Radeon HD 6970 by nine percent, even though the AMD card runs faster in our overall benchmark index. Upcoming drivers from AMD and Nvidia will push the framerates by time and maybe change the current placing.

<see the site for the charts>



Lets blow stuff up!


Spoiler















pcper.com - Battlefield 3 Beta Performance Testing and Image Quality Evaluation - Day 1



Spoiler



Author: Ryan Shrout
Date: September 28, 2011
Subject: Graphics Cards
Manufacturer: EA
Tagged: radeon, nvidia, geforce, bf3, battlefield 3, amd

*The Battlefield 3 Beta*

It was an exciting day at PC Perspective yesterday with much our time dedicated to finding, installing and playing the new Battlefield 3 public beta.  Released on the morning of the 26th to those of you who had pre-ordered BF3 on Origin or those of you who had purchased Medal of Honor prior to July 26th, getting the beta a couple of days early should give those of you with more FPS talent than me a leg up once the open beta starts on Thursday the 29th.

My purpose in playing Battlefield 3 yesterday was purely scientific, of course.  We wanted to test a handful of cards from both AMD and NVIDIA to see how the beta performed.  With all of the talk about needing to upgrade your system and the relatively high recommended system requirements, there is a lot of worry that just about anyone without a current generation GPU is going to need to shell out some cash.  

Is that a justified claim?  While we didn't have time yet to test EVERY card we have at the office we did put some of the more recent high end, mid-range and lower cost GPUs to the test.  

Before I jump into the results, I thought I would just take a quick moment to describe the way Battlefield 3 works on the PC as it is quite different than what you might be used to with other PC games.  Rather than just launching the game, you first have to launch Origin, which is essentially EA's take on the Valve Steam client.  Yes, I am one of those people that desperately wanted EA to just adopt the Steam platform so we could have "one to rule them all", but giant companies like this just don't do that.  So Origin it is.  After opening it and logging in, then selecting the BF3 Beta, rather than starting the game you actually get a browser opened up:

The entire server browser, friends list, group creation and more actually launches from your default web browser rather than the Origin client or even the BF3 game itself.  And since we saw disabled buttons for co-op and for single player selections I am guessing that even when this game is released on October 25th, this interface will remain.

The controls aren't really THAT bad and in some ways it is nice to be able to look for servers to join while still having other windows open and being able to do or check on other tasks besides Battlefield 3.  The server list doesn't update as often as I would like so you never know if you are trying to join a server that has become full since the list originally loaded but most of my first day of testing was done hitting that magical "quick match" button.  

Initially, the BF3 game loads in a window and that happened in ALL CASES for me.  EA tells you in several places that the shortcut to go full screen is "ALT + ENTER" and in my case only the left ALT button actually did that.  Other than that minor nuisance, the game loaded up pretty well.  
*
Our Testing Process and Headaches*

Testing a multiplayer game is hard and is made even more so by the fact that you cannot create your own servers to control who joins, etc.  This left me running around on seemingly random servers (since getting on the same server twice seemed nearly impossible) trying not to die during my many 120 second FRAPS runs.  Because of this, keeping an exact path and process for our benchmarking testing was impossible and instead we mitigated that issue by playing it for MANY sets of benchmarking results for each card and in each setting.  We then had to manually look at the results and find which were the "average" while kicking out those that had especially high or especially low scores.  

For the most part, we were able to get fairly consistent benchmark runs though at the expense of whatever team happened to be saddled with me.  (Sorry Internet!)  Here you can see a set of three results from the outdoor section of the Metro map on the GTX 580 with Ultra quality settings:

So even though there was some variance that is pretty much impossible to avoid in a large multiplayer game like this, my methods did result in good repeatability. 

As I mentioned above, all of our testing was done on the "Operation Metro" map as it was the only one publicly available on the first day of the beta.  Rumors are circulating that soon the second map will open with 64 player support and vehicles so we are going to keep an eye on that for sure and see if performance is drastically affected. 

There were two sections of the Metro map though that had very different performance characteristics and thus we tested them independently.  Of three main areas on the map, the first starts in a larger outdoor area, the second takes place inside tunnels of a subway while the third returns outside in a more cityscape style design.  My testing differentiated between the first outdoor section as being the most GPU intensive while the indoor section was much easier on the graphics card.  You will see results for both map areas on the following pages.

Also, just to get as many different cards in as we could with the limited amount of time in a day, we ran all of our testing at 1920x1200 resolution and at Ultra quality settings.

We will start with performance testing between our NVIDIA and AMD cards on the next page and then take a quick look at image quality comparisons between NVIDIA and AMD following that.  

Our test setup included a Core i7-965 Nehalem processor, 6GB of DDR3 memory and a 600GB VelociRaptor hard drive.  We used the latest drivers from both NVIDIA and AMD that were released specifically yesterday for Battlefield 3: 285.38 for NVIDIA and 11.10 Preview for AMD. 

...<follow the link to see all 6 pages of results>



New Battlefield Blog Post:  Welcome All To The Battlefield 3 Open beta!



Spoiler



Wednesday, 28 September 2011 23:00

Starting today, we are happy to invite all players to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta! You can find the download instructions for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and PC below. For PlayStation 3 users in North America, expect the Open Beta to be downloadable later today, once Sony completes their weekly update.

Played on the Operation Métro map in Rush mode that won us Best Action Game and Best Multiplayer Game at E3, this is your chance to experience one of many flavors of Battlefield 3.

Make sure to head to our free social platform Battlelog to check your in-depth stats progression, start your own Platoon, and see how your friends are doing in the news feed. To get you started on the Operation Métro map, here are some playing tips straight from us at DICE. Enjoy, and let us know what you think!

We would also like to invite you to leave any feedback to us at DICE via the forums in the social platform Battlelog. Remember that this software is in Beta and does not represent final quality. For a full FAQ on the Open Beta, head here.

The Open Beta ends on October 10th. Return here for ongoing news, updates, and announcements during the Open Beta period.

DICE’S TOP 10 BATTLEFIELD 3 OPERATION MÉTRO TIPS
1) Stick to your team mates, and remember to spawn on them to stay close to the fight.
2) Use your kit specific abilities to help your team mates. Assault can hand out med kits, Engineers can repair vehicles, and Support can hand out ammo.
3) Make sure when you have armed an M-COM station, that you defend it to make sure it is destroyed.
4) The bombed-out tunnel section in Operation Métro is an excellent place to use a flashlight as one of your weapon attachments. Use it to light the tunnels up – and to blind your enemies.
5) Attach bipods to your weapon and deploy it automatically by pushing up against cover or going prone and zooming in – this gives you a huge increase in accuracy and stability.
6) Use suppressive shooting (fire close to enemies behind cover) to negatively effect the enemy’s fighting capabilities.
7) Watch out for falling debris as this can hurt you. But you can also hurt your enemies by taking out buildings with the Engineer’s RPG.
8) Shotguns are excellent for CQC (Close Quarters Combat) in the tighter tunnels sections.
9) Fire automatic weapons in short bursts for accuracy, or switch to single fire mode if applicable.
10) To grab your enemy’s dog tag as a souvenir, do a stealth knife kill from behind.

To download the Battlefield 3 Open Beta, just follow these instructions:
PlayStation 3 (U.S.)
From storefront, click on View All By Title
Click on B
Click on Battlefield 3
Locate the Battlefield 3 Beta

PlayStation 3 (Europe)
From storefront, click on Demos
Click on A-C
Locate the Battlefield 3 Open Beta

Xbox 360
The Battlefield 3 Open Beta will be visible in the Xbox Live Marketplace under Demos, or you can go to Xbox.com via this link and add the Open Beta to your Xbox 360 download queue automatically.

PC
If you have already installed our new download service Origin, go to the section “Free games”, where the Battlefield 3 Open Beta will appear for download. You can also head to this product page via the web. If you have not installed Origin yet, it will ask you to do so before proceeding with the download of the Open Beta itself.



twitter.com/zh1nt0: "The terrain deformation on metro. We are working on a fix to implement in the beta as soon as possible #love"

AFAIK, this is the first time they have mentioned fixing a game bug in the beta.  I was beginning to think they were just going implement any fixes in the final, in a day-1 patch.

Actually, I don't know the original source, but I have read several people today say it was server specific:  "This is cause the server hosts arent properly restarting the maps and your running into holes made from the previous rounds by explosives. Some of the hosts are doing it properly but some arent. (source)"

==================================================

Don't remember if someone here had this error, or if it was on another forum:

If you try to install the BF3 Beta and get the error "*Download Error:*  We're sorry, but you do not meet the requirements to download this game"  It is probably because of your age.  The game is rated Mature/Pegi 18.

==================================================



			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> *This issue*
> 
> Whenever I try to get ingame through the battlelog i keep getting stuck on the joins server window on my browser. I am running my game on w7 64bit after I press join server doesnt matter if its an empty one or one that is almost full it wont let me in at all.
> 
> ...


  (Source)

==================================================

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Update from the Team #4 is now up on Battlelog "



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0  Posted: 6 hours ago  496 Comments
A new update is coming in hot 

In about 15-20 minutes, we will be rolling out a fix for the server browser that hopefully should keep the player count in better sync. 

The site will still be open and fully functional, the only impact is: 

- The server browser will be empty for a couple of seconds 

- Servers will reappear when something happens and we get an event for them, or when our hourly sync kicks in. 
This means that empty servers (= no events) will not be visible in the serverbrowser for up to an hour. 
RSPs wanting to get their empty servers back in the browser sooner than that will have to restart them or change map.


==================================================

If anyone is afflicted with this issue...FIX FOR BF3.exe has stopped working! 



Spoiler



I has something to do with the é, in béta. Change your game directory patch from

C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Béta Battlefield 3

to

C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Beta Battlefield 3

(Change the é to an e)

And then change this in your regedit (I found it here, but it can be somewhere else for you)

You can type in windows start "regedit" without the ""

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\E A Games\BF3 Beta

Right click on the GDFBinary and Install Dir, and modify.

That should do it, it fixed it for me!



==================================================

*How to get in to password protected BF3 servers without knowing the password*



Spoiler



1 ) Use Google Chrome as your browser
2) get in to the server list in Battlelog.
3) Hit SHIFT+CRTL+J

4) copy paste
 launcher.verifyPassword = function(game, gameServerGuid, plaintextPassword, callback) { callback(true); }

press enter

select server – don’t enter a password – i.e. leave password field blank -

go play! without the need for any password


----------



## Bow (Sep 30, 2011)

Add me on Origin...BowHunt3r


----------



## lemode (Sep 30, 2011)

is open beta just metro or will i be able to play caspian sea?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 30, 2011)

How big is the beta to download...?


----------



## rampage (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone have the issue of joining a caspain server and no matter what its just saying server full, even tho there might be 20 open slots ??  yes i used the password of the day


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2011)

I had that issue as well. I think Battlelog just can't update how many people are in some servers well, so they're actually full, but aren't showing it. Then again, I was only able to find 37 servers on Caspian, so I wasn't able to play it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats the Caspian password today? Any chance of getting in? Yesterday was taking pass but then giving me various errors like "server cannot be found".


----------



## digibucc (Sep 30, 2011)

lemode said:


> is open beta just metro or will i be able to play caspian sea?



right now it's still just metro, there are passworded caspian servers and the passwords leak, but they stay packed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

god i dont know what to think of this. It looks like shit for me and im maxing it out all the way. All the textures are flat and seem low res


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Sep 30, 2011)

How do u change game settings...I'm gettin like 200 fps in menu and 80-120 in-game???


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2011)

So whats the overall consensus? Is this game going to be EPIC or not? Tell meh!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So whats the overall consensus? Is this game going to be EPIC or not? Tell meh!



lets just hope the beta isnt what the retail game will be


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2011)

:[


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> right now the game seems to consist only of: find spot to hide, score a few kills, revealed by death cam, repeat
> its not like there is any skill or tactics involved so far



Welcome to Rush. Team 1 needs to get to Point B. Team 2 is at Point B and knows exactly where Team 1 is coming from and fires a wall of bullets at Team 1. Team 1 throws corpses into said wall of bullets until they have to reload. There is some strategy too it, but Rush play mode is just to linear, very hard to flank.


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 30, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So whats the overall consensus? Is this game going to be EPIC or not? Tell meh!



Actually like it, sure there's bugs but i think they can iron it out. But im getting tired of Operation Metro, which is odd since i usually like these types of levels. And i actually really like Battlelog, its not as bad as i thought it was gonna be. Simple, quick, just need a better refresh and its good enough for me.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whats the Caspian password today? Any chance of getting in? Yesterday was taking pass but then giving me various errors like "server cannot be found".



shoppingcartsareagoodride



If you can find a empty slot


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> Actually like it, sure there's bugs but i think they can iron it out. But im getting tired of Operation Metro, which is odd since i usually like these types of levels. And i actually really like Battlelog, its not as bad as i thought it was gonna be. Simple, quick, just need a better refresh and its good enough for me.



i dont like the battlelog, I want the tradition server browser where its in game.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i dont like the battlelog, I want the tradition server browser where its in game.



I think that is a big complaint among all of us.  I actually am starting to like the battlelog, cause I get to see all my stats.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2011)

I like Battlelog for a few things, but I want to be able to use Battlelog *and* the traditional in-game browser. Give us a choice!

I also hate the facts that you can't leave the game without spawning in, and can't customize kits unless you're in-game, and that pistols are completely different when they've got a flashlight. Why not start with a stock gun and have a laser sight, flashlight, etc. as attachments like everything else?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Why not start with a stock gun and have a laser sight, flashlight, etc. as attachments like everything else?



I think it might be a balance issue.  Having the ability to have a portable SOLAR FLARE on the end of the pistol is way over powered.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I like Battlelog for a few things, but I want to be able to use Battlelog *and* the traditional in-game browser. Give us a choice!
> 
> I also hate the facts that you can't leave the game without spawning in, and can't customize kits unless you're in-game, and that pistols are completely different when they've got a flashlight. Why not start with a stock gun and have a laser sight, flashlight, etc. as attachments like everything else?



i found a huge bug in the park on Metro. You like fall into the ground of the map like to the guys knees in certain spots.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2011)

Then limit the attachments to a laser sight or a flashlight or a silencer. I don't want to have to unlock the tactical version of a gun so I don't give myself away with a laser sight. 

nvidiaintelftw, that's a well-known bug.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i found a huge bug in the park on Metro. You like fall into the ground of the map like to the guys knees in certain spots.



It seems to only happen on the PC version for me,the 360 doesn't do that.. on me anyway.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Then limit the attachments to a laser sight or a flashlight or a silencer. I don't want to have to unlock the tactical version of a gun so I don't give myself away with a laser sight.
> 
> nvidiaintelftw, that's a well-known bug.



Learn to use the T key.  I have actually perfected spamming the T key in order to attempt to give people seizures.  Not sure if effective yet.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2011)

Does it work for the laser? It is listed as toggle light.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Cat 11.9s seem to work a lot better than 10 Previews. Maybe thats not news. Less tearing in first part of Metro and it seems to look a lot better just in general but I really didn't get to spend much time with 11.8 and 11.10 on the beta.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 30, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think that is a big complaint among all of us.  I actually am starting to like the battlelog, cause I get to see all my stats.


I like it too. Plus it is easier to friend up and keep up on them. The platoon should be handy too once we all learn it. 
It is like any implementation of new things, we just have to get used to it. To be honest I like it better already then 
anything Steam has ever shown me.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 30, 2011)

Bah.  You'd think they would at least allow custom avatars.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

The Battlelog is great in my opinion though I have spent most of my time in game, and if the final version of the game runs smoother than the beta framerate wise I will be very impressed since I have seen virtually no issues on the beta even with Ultra maxed out settings other than occasional wavey trees in the distance lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Bah.  You'd think they would at least allow custom avatars.



They do.


Anyway whats wrong with team speak?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

hahaha my friend is complaining that the game is shitty. I asked him whats going on and hes like it starts up the game but the screen is black and freezes. I asked what GPU he has and all that and he has a Intel HD Integrated GPU. I was like theres your problem! Hes like that cant be this is a $1000 computer and runs source games fine


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They do.



Do tell.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank god for custom avatars.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Do tell.



Look at the platoon and the leaders. Most of them have custom avys.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hahaha my friend is complaining that the game is shitty. I asked him whats going on and hes like it starts up the game but the screen is black and freezes. I asked what GPU he has and all that and he has a Intel HD Integrated GPU. I was like theres your problem! Hes like that cant be this is a $1000 computer and runs source games fine


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

boise49ers said:


>



hes like so they are ripping off casual players so if you cant run the game you have to spend another 100 to 200 for new card to run it. Im like well ussually when people buy a game they ussually make sure there system can run it. He also just said if they dont patch this beta(hes playing on xbox now) a lot then im cancelling my pre order. 

This beta is nothing like what the final retail game will be. the beta is meant to test the netcode more then anything


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 30, 2011)

My questions:

- Has anyone been receiving error connections/lost of connections like BFBC2 BETA infamously had?

- Is the game Directx 11 enabled already? If so, how is the tessellation?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> My questions:
> 
> - Has anyone been receiving error connections/lost of connections like BFBC2 BETA infamously had?
> 
> - Is the game Directx 11 enabled already? If so, how is the tessellation?



no im pretty sure theres no DX11. its very very very toned down graphically i guess compared to what the real game will be like, because the beta is for testing netcode


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 30, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Thank god for custom avatars.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43772&stc=1&d=1317352029





TheMailMan78 said:


> Look at the platoon and the leaders. Most of them have custom avys.



Gotcha.  The Gravatar jazz.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> no im pretty sure theres no DX11. its very very very toned down graphically i guess compared to what the real game will be like, because the beta is for testing netcode



Yea, that's what I figured. Thanks ! I was on the EA Forum and everybody is like "aww man I got ATI 6850 on ultra at 30FPS" or "My GTX 560 is running at "x" amount of FPS on Ultra only at  1280x720p" lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Yea, that's what I figured. Thanks ! I was on the EA Forum and everybody is like "aww man I got ATI 6850 on ultra at 30FPS" or "My GTX 560 is running at "x" amount of FPS on Ultra only at  1280x720p" lol



dont thank me, thats just what Erocker told me and hes always right  and it makes sense too


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2011)

"Flash plugin is blocked or disabled
Battlelog Beta requires Flash. Please enable or unblock it."


i've updated flash and restarted firefox 7, what now?


also, fuck browser based searching.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> no im pretty sure theres no DX11. its very very very toned down graphically i guess compared to what the real game will be like, because the beta is for testing netcode


Even if so I'm impressed so far. I can get away 
with my 6870 until the 7000 series comes out.
Heck my GTX 460 with the required driver will only play at 1024x768 
until they fix it and it still looks a lot better then I expected. My projector 
will allow up to 1080i , but the new beta software for Nvidia won't 
allow me to force the resolution.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> "Flash plugin is blocked or disabled
> Battlelog Beta requires Flash. Please enable or unblock it."
> 
> 
> ...



Works fine in IE9


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah it worked for me in IE9 eventually, but then the game crashes when the round finishes. EA quality.


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone else ran into problems with Direct X failing to install during game install? I can't even install the bloody game T_T

EDIT: Got it installed, you have to replace the DX installer with the web installer..




Mussels said:


> then the game crashes when the round finishes. EA quality.



Same here. You lose connection and it closes the fucking game? I mean really. Though it shouldn't even be losing connection in the first place...


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone know the new Caspian password?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cat 11.9s seem to work a lot better than 10 Previews. Maybe thats not news. Less tearing in first part of Metro and it seems to look a lot better just in general but I really didn't get to spend much time with 11.8 and 11.10 on the beta.



I found out that turning on AA gives a huge penalty hit. I have everything on Ultra with no AA and game looks ok. I'm not really sure what AA is being applied to since I don't notice any "steps" that usually drive me nuts and I quickly pickup. I'm on 11.9 fwiw.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 30, 2011)

Crusader said:


> Anyone else ran into problems with Direct X failing to install during game install? I can't even install the bloody game T_T



huh? it should install without you pressing a button thru origin


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 30, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know the new Caspian password?



Did you try the password trick that Gully gave today for Chrome?
Bottom spoiler tag
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2410958&postcount=4660


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know the new Caspian password?
> 
> 
> 
> I found out that turning on AA gives a huge penalty hit. I have everything on Ultra with no AA and game looks ok. I'm not really sure what AA is being applied to since I don't notice any "steps" that usually drive me nuts and I quickly pickup. I'm on 11.9 fwiw.



There's two AA settings. One I set to 4x AA and the post processing AA I leave off as it seems to decrease image quality.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2011)

1) No users can change their Origin profile name. (This one pisses me off..)
2) Two bullets seem to kill you, no matter what gun you're shot with.
3) The ragdoll 'effect' and jump 'effect' look pretty horrible.
4) Game randomly closes out.

Other than that... the beta is pretty fun and the graphics are pretty damn good. 
Lets hope the final version smooths things out, improves graphics performance, etc.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> 1) No users can change their Origin profile name. (This one pisses me off..)
> 2) Two bullets seem to kill you, no matter what gun you're shot with.
> 3) The ragdoll 'effect' and jump 'effect' look pretty horrible.
> 4) Game randomly closes out.
> ...



its the beta. i think the real release will be quite a bit different


----------



## purecain (Sep 30, 2011)

'your connection to the server has timed out' occurs every 5-10minutes... its getting on my nerves...


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 30, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> huh? it should install without you pressing a button thru origin



Through Origin; *Install BF3 beta* *loads* *Install failed, Direct X could not be installed*

That was my problem. Tried running the DX that comes with the game on it's own and that error'd as well. Replaced that exe with the webinstaller you can download, and the game worked fine.



johnnyfiive said:


> 4) Game randomly closes out.



Just happened to me mid-game, annoying as all hell. Sure, disconnect me from the server, but don't close the fucking game 

Bring back ingame server browser. Wtf were they thinking...


----------



## caleb (Sep 30, 2011)

@Mussels If you look at past BF server browser this one at least works 
I'm really shocked I'm able to play this.If it manages to load successfully without hangup the game works better than BC2. There are noticeable hiccups when you knife some1 with animation but with my PC everything is explainable


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

caleb said:


> @Mussels If you look at past BF server browser this one at least works



BF2 beta and release comes to mind. BF3 seems to be working much better so far but we're really limited in what we can play.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> BF2 beta and release comes to mind. BF3 seems to be working much better so far but we're really limited in what we can play.



I don't mind it so much as well.  Operation metro got boring really quick and I actually dislike that map.  I can live on Caspian Border for weeks though without growing old of it .  I actually wish they would make the clouds move and even have weather change in their games(which would alter terrain and vehicle physics as well). The shadows would be cool as well if the clouds would be able to move in front of the sun.


----------



## purecain (Sep 30, 2011)

beta is being updated here in the uk... anyone know what the patch contains yet...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 30, 2011)

This game looks and sounds amazing. And its still in beta! Best weapon sounds that I have ever heard outside of the real deals. 

Let me start by saying I hate 'RUSH' and I absolutely love 'Conquest'. Unfortunately this beta is all about RUSH but whatever. One thing i learned within minutes of playing is this is going to be one fucking epic game and I haven't even seen the mode that I love yet.

The game (in beta anyway) runs silky smooth maxed out (I don't know if everything is enabled or not at this point) but I'm playing at 1920x1080 all in game settings maxed out except I'm using 2x msaa. I'm averaging 55 fps. My low is 47 and my high is 73. I'm adding a second 6970 over the weekend too so those numbers will improve.

Such a great game.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like the battlelog, browser page has been updated - mines is more functional now.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Did you try the password trick that Gully gave today for Chrome?
> Bottom spoiler tag
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2410958&postcount=4660



No I didn't see that but I refuse to use Chrome. I don't need Google installing like a trojan, thanks.


----------



## erixx (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems like after all the 'early beta' crowd got something from indirectly paying for it: 2 days of good solid gaming. Because since 1 day it is practically impossible to join, even with tricks! We'll have to wait until the player zunami has passed or they improve their servers....


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 30, 2011)

Google Chrome exploit confirmed. 

And disconnected from the server after five minutes of play.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Works fine in IE9



Works fine in Chrome  Screw IE.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 30, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> My questions:
> 
> - Has anyone been receiving error connections/lost of connections like BFBC2 BETA infamously had?
> 
> - Is the game Directx 11 enabled already? If so, how is the tessellation?



 Yes on your first question,Could be from them updating the servers,
Second question ,I think most of the graphics are limited to DX10.1
 As for custom avatars go to http://en.gravatar.com/ and join free and set yourself up one.By the way Most of you see my AMD BullDozer Avatar ?

Also anyway I could use that Skull desktop pic on page1 of this club to use as my Avatar?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 30, 2011)

lol nice to see this thread at the top whenever I visit TPU.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Works fine in Chrome  Screw IE.



Chrome wins, I've had no luck with Mozilla and or IE.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 30, 2011)

Bah, I want caspian border map, metro does not feel like battlefield to me, everyones a damn sniper --_--


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i dont like the battlelog, I want the tradition server browser where its in game.


Well if they programmed it in an 'MVC' kind of way, they can change ui anytime and still retain the base features. I think the browser battlelog is just an initial thing until the actual in game UI gets polished.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> no im pretty sure theres no DX11. its very very very toned down graphically i guess compared to what the real game will be like, because the beta is for testing netcode


It has dx11 in open beta.


----------



## raptori (Sep 30, 2011)

weird problem only one computer in my network (2 PCs ) can enter bf3 at a time if my brother goes in and start playing and then i start bf3 and join a server just when it says connecting for me he'll disconnect and he can't get in the game until he restart his PC or disconnect from the internet and then reconnect no such thing in BFBC2 ... anyone have any idea ??


----------



## erixx (Sep 30, 2011)

you both have only one and a single public IP adress....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Bah, I want caspian border map, metro does not feel like battlefield to me, everyones a damn sniper --_--



Then play it, use the Chrome trick if you don't know the password.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Then play it, use the Chrome trick if you don't know the password.


Please elaborate !


----------



## digibucc (Sep 30, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Bah, I want caspian border map, metro does not feel like battlefield to me, everyones a damn sniper --_--



i see metro as good practice really.  get a feel for the gunplay and movement. I suck at online fpss so i take what i can get. obviously i want vehicles but i will spend most of the game in a vehicle, i can handle this cod-ish map for awhile.  I will try to get into caspian when there are more servers for it, as of now it's not worth trying imo.

i'll just try and get better before we're all playing together.   there's so many of you to kill 


boise49ers said:


> Please elaborate !


it was on yesterday, some way of copying the link and bypassing the password.  idk which post sorry.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 30, 2011)

There are a couple of stuff they could do better in the final game. 

1. When searching for a slot to get in the game, I think it should be done like BC2, make you wait in a queue or whatever, not search like a dumb for a slot until you get lucky, can take up to half an hour sometimes. 

2. I already know that when I'll see metro pop up in the list when playing the final game, I'm gonna skip it. 

3. You should be able to change options on res/keys when not in a game. Its just idiot to get in a game and do it.

4. That said, it must surely only be in the beta, the game doesn't like changing res, hang ups are the only option if you tinker with that.

5. The mini map is pretty small, should be able to change that.

6. Dead bodies should be dealt with better (the way they are) A lot of time I've been killed by supposed dead guys only to get shot at while they were prone. 

7. Whats the deal with the knifing from under the map? Thank god there was this beta or... I've even seen arming MCOMS from invisible forces.  I hope its only a bug.

EDIT: Ah nice, I see a server queue now! Interesting! Seems the beta is serving a real purpose!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a heads up-

If your battlelog password has special characters in it, which mine did, you will have to change the password.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Please elaborate !



Courtesy of Gullys post



> 1 ) Use Google Chrome as your browser
> 2) get in to the server list in Battlelog.
> 3) Hit SHIFT+CRTL+J
> 
> ...





digibucc said:


> i see metro as good practice really.  get a feel for the gunplay and movement. I suck at online fpss so i take what i can get. obviously i want vehicles but i will spend most of the game in a vehicle, i can handle this cod-ish map for awhile.  I will try to get into caspian when there are more servers for it, as of now it's not worth trying imo.
> 
> i'll just try and get better before we're all playing together.   there's so many of you to kill



I don't really like Rush. but Metro isn't too bad, it does give a nice testing space for guns compared to Caspian which is pretty useless for testing guns. I just hope they use the feedback given to balance the weapons rather than putting it to waste.

And I wouldn't count yourself short. Your a good player, especially considering you didn't have high speed till when BC2 came out and you didn't put a ton of time into that.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't see Caspian Servers at all
can anyone else confirm?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 30, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> I don't see Caspian Servers at all
> can anyone else confirm?



yeah they went down earlier. i have heard they will be up for all (no pw) later today.  but that was some guy in game, so idk.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> I don't see Caspian Servers at all
> can anyone else confirm?



Readjust your filters to include Caspian again.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 30, 2011)

i still see no caspian servers


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2011)

I am really enjoying the graphics of this game, even in DX 10.1, this looks way better than BC2.  As for gameplay, until last night it was choppy for me until i disabled crossfire (i thought it was server lag /facepalm).  I hope to try a bit more today to get a feel for the maps and guns.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just can't get the game to run decently at all. I thought 11.9 were working well now it's the same thing again, just major lag.

Tried 11.8, 11.8 OpenGL 4.2, 11.9 and 11.10, no matter what settings low-ultra still lags and crashes so I know it's not hardware because all my other games run flawlessly. 

I've been using driver sweeper through each driver switch and still nothing. I even tried using different web browsers thinking it might have some affect since you launch the game through the web.

I'm not sure if anyone else is getting huge performance dips at random then crashing. Any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I just can't get the game to run decently at all. I thought 11.9 were working well now it's the same thing again, just major lag.
> 
> Tried 11.8, 11.8 OpenGL 4.2, 11.9 and 11.10, no matter what settings low-ultra still lags and crashes so I know it's not hardware because all my other games run flawlessly.
> 
> ...



try disabling crossfire.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2011)

Like mussels said! erocker took one of his cards out and it ran better.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Like mussels said! erocker took one of his cards out and it ran better.



You're asking me to give up one of my children!?!?!? ....but but but?!!?

F*ck it, little twat will grow up to hate me anyway. I'll see how single card works out.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Like mussels said! erocker took one of his cards out and it ran better.



Agreed 100%, it's beta... I mean crossfire needs alot of babysitting in a game's full release so not surprised it runs much better with only one card. I get too much flickering in crossfire.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Then play it, use the Chrome trick if you don't know the password.



What do you think I've been trying to do!



digibucc said:


> i see metro as good practice really.  get a feel for the gunplay and movement. I suck at online fpss so i take what i can get. obviously i want vehicles but i will spend most of the game in a vehicle, i can handle this cod-ish map for awhile.  I will try to get into caspian when there are more servers for it, as of now it's not worth trying imo.
> 
> i'll just try and get better before we're all playing together.   there's so many of you to kill
> 
> it was on yesterday, some way of copying the link and bypassing the password.  idk which post sorry.



Yeah I like your point. I'm just gonna wait for the full game release so until then, here comes Rage


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 30, 2011)

870MCS with Flechettes and holographics All the Way!!!

I already got a Service Star with that beast!!!

Can't wait to get the silencer for the SAW!!!


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 30, 2011)

i have yet to use saw in beta  is it still as bad as it was in alpha when soon as you fire while looking down sight all you seen was muzzle flash all over your screen


----------



## horik (Sep 30, 2011)

i can only see metro map and cannot see ping


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> What do you think I've been trying to do!



Don't know as that has worked for everyone I know of that has tried it. So I assumed you hadn't tried it yet.


----------



## raptori (Sep 30, 2011)

horik said:


> i can only see metro map and cannot see ping



me too can't see the ping although running every thing as admin


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You're asking me to give up one of my children!?!?!? ....but but but?!!?
> 
> F*ck it, little twat will grow up to hate me anyway. I'll see how single card works out.



Yeah Im going to try it too but that means a single 6850. Somehow seems so...beneath me. 

Definitely worth a shot, however. I was doing better last night with the 11.9s too but still got some chop at times. Hard to tell if my hardware or the network (guess should monitor too) but I play on Chicago servers and I live in Chicago (sub-20 ping in browser). That doesn't mean it's still not the network though, of course.



raptori said:


> me too can't see the ping although running every thing as admin



Tried a different browser?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

Battlelog is being a bit of a c*nt with me at the moment, I try to join a game manually = session expired. I click on quick match = Code 1 Or Session Expired. 

been trying to get into a game for 30mins

:Edit:

How funny is this... I have to battle with BATTLELOG to get into BATTLEFIELD 3


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Battlelog is being a bit of a c*nt with me at the moment, I try to join a game manually = session expired. I click on quick match = Code 1 Or Session Expired.
> 
> been trying to get into a game for 30mins
> 
> ...



Have you flown yet? If you fly in Caspian please try to create a "flight school." Maybe Videos on Youtube or something.

As a Side Note to all you Caspian Border players.... Do joysticks work? If so what are you using? aNy quirks yet?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> How funny is this... I have to battle with BATTLELOG to get into BATTLEFIELD 3



Just for you


----------



## raptori (Sep 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Tried a different browser?



yea tried ,same no ping, they really need to give us in game ping


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just for you
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110930/Capture111.jpg



Classic.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Have you flown yet? If you fly in Caspian please try to create a "flight school." Maybe Videos on Youtube or something.
> 
> As a Side Note to all you Caspian Border players.... Do joysticks work? If so what are you using? aNy quirks yet?



Not yet... I heard a rumour that they will allow players to play caspian during the last 2 days of the open beta


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Have you flown yet? If you fly in Caspian please try to create a "flight school." Maybe Videos on Youtube or something.
> 
> As a Side Note to all you Caspian Border players.... Do joysticks work? If so what are you using? aNy quirks yet?



I would only be able to make a video of FAIL flying.  I've been spending some time trying to fly a jet so low in the open field area that I could run someone over with it.  No luck yet flying into people with the jet, but I did make a bunch of spectacular crashes trying!

Is there a way to invert the y axis mouse controls while flying?  I can't reassign the mouse obviously(Thank you Dice)


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Have you flown yet? If you fly in Caspian please try to create a "flight school." Maybe Videos on Youtube or something.
> 
> As a Side Note to all you Caspian Border players.... Do joysticks work? If so what are you using? aNy quirks yet?



Yeah I'm gonna attempt an X-box controller if the key 
mouse is difficult. I ended up giving up on BFBC2. That 
is one reason I teamed up with you for awhile in the Helicopters.



dank1983man420 said:


> Is there a way to invert the y axis mouse controls while flying?  I can't reassign the mouse obviously(Thank you Dice)



Probably not with the beta , but when the final is released.


----------



## b0unc3r82pl (Sep 30, 2011)

Feelings for me...

Game run proper on Ultra (2560*1600), but i don't feel it looks other than on Medium. On my resolution there is bug - looks like it try to force 16*9 on my display  AMD drivers works as they should - 11.8, and 11.10 Preview. Battlelog is something that I won't like, at least at this point. It's new - and I prefer all options in game. The thing that pissed me the most is lack of possibility to change mouse/key binding. Used to play on others. I know there trick to do this with mouse drivers, but I like my system to be clean without additional software.

BTW. Thanks for invitation to TPU platoon.

Regards,

Dmnk


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not yet... I heard a rumour that they will allow players to play caspian during the last 2 days of the open beta



With the Chrome info released, it's practically wide open now. But they are the ones who chose to run Battlelog on the browser platform, don't know if there is much they can do about it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

I think its safe to say, I have more trouble with battlelog then i had trouble going through fucking puberty....my god someone shoot me already


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> With the Chrome info released, it's practically wide open now. But they are the ones who chose to run Battlelog on the browser platform, don't know if there is much they can do about it.



But aren't (some) people getting booted after a few minutes? Though that may or may not be related to Chrome deal I guess. Idk how they'd be able to differentiate but I'm not web developer either...


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Battlelog is being a bit of a c*nt with me at the moment, I try to join a game manually = session expired. I click on quick match = Code 1 Or Session Expired.
> 
> been trying to get into a game for 30mins
> 
> ...



same thing here

even tried multiple browsers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh... great -- Now i cant join any game via quick match or manual selection.

-- Launching Disabled


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think its safe to say, I have more trouble with battlelog then i had trouble going through fucking puberty....my god someone shoot me already


I'm sure if you jump on an opposing team there 
will be plenty who would love to take you up on the offer


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh... great -- Now i cant join any game via quick match or manual selection.
> 
> -- Launching Disabled



servers are down for maintenance.


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 30, 2011)

so i just decided to give the IR scope a try its pretty hax lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 30, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> servers are down for maintenance.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

I was pretty stoked to get up in a chopper and a jet last night only to be let down by the inverted controls and the option to reverse the flight controls is broken.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

Did Dice make BF3 so that when you are flying the jets you can switch to a joystick you had plugged in??


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 30, 2011)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/devblog/view/2826551894086251181/

sucks

so no more Caspian for the time being


----------



## bbmarley (Sep 30, 2011)

are chopper controls same as bc2?
i cant remember jet controls from bf2 lol


edit for servers are back up!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/devblog/view/2826551894086251181/
> 
> sucks
> 
> so no more Caspian for the time being



Bah


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/devblog/view/2826551894086251181/
> 
> sucks
> 
> so no more Caspian for the time being



Meh, just wait for the game to be released and there's a ton of problems. Looks like they're waiting for the release to let the actual beta begin. I'm thinking about cancelling my order because when you die you can respawn?! WTF is that?! Totally unrealistic.. there must be magic spells n' BF3 kthnkx.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, just wait for the game to be released and there's a ton of problems. Looks like they're waiting for the release to let the actual beta begin. I'm thinking about cancelling my order because when you die you can respawn?! WTF is that?! Totally unrealistic.. there must be magic spells n' BF3 kthnkx.



It's not just the game that has problems, i tried out The beta drivers EA reccomend from NVidia, and they cause me to have graphics problems in not only BC3, But Windows itself, so installing those drivers has cause massive errors in my vista install, luckily my windows 8 install is still working without a fault.

i'm also disappointed on the ram+VRAM usage, i can run BC2 on high on my 512MB card and have space to spare, BF3 can top it out running on medium and it looks far worse, as well as taking up to 1.5GB of my system RAM

it's just sad i can have more problems with one games Beta version, then i do with an entire OS in it's developers build


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think its safe to say, I have more trouble with battlelog then i had trouble going through fucking puberty....my god someone shoot me already



I'll give you a brief history of PAIN with the back of my hand!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> It's not just the game that has problems, i tried out The beta drivers EA reccomend from NVidia, and they cause me to have graphics problems in not only BC3, But Windows itself, so installing those drivers has cause massive errors in my vista install, luckily my windows 8 install is still working without a fault.
> 
> i'm also disappointed on the ram+VRAM usage, i can run BC2 on high on my 512MB card and have space to spare, BF3 can top it out running on medium and it looks far worse, as well as taking up to 1.5GB of my system RAM



AMD BF3 drivers gives me crashes, black screens and blue screens oh my! Battlelog though, for me so far has been good. Works without a hitch. 11.9 whql's I do not have a problem.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> AMD BF3 drivers gives me crashes, black screens and blue screens oh my!



So i think i'm right in saying AMD and Nvidia have messed up badly

I think they should all take a look at Microsoft and Google, running a developers build of an internet browser on a developers release of an OS and it runs flawlessly

why is their Beta software at the point of messing up an entire windows vista install

EDIT:Just went and played BF2 and it still works so it's nothing to do with the fact i almost killed my graphics card earlier today


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't had a single problem from AMD's BF3 drivers, has almost everyone else experienced issues?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> So i think i'm right in saying AMD and Nvidia have messed up badly



the problem with the preview drivers for BF3 is that they were rushed.

Not everyone has problems with these preview drivers but I think we can say that more have issues then those that dont. ATi (and im guessing Nvidia) drivers usually install just fine without any problems - Proof that QA is doing their jobs. but here it seems like the 11.10 previews (and/or Nvidia drivers) were fast tracked so that AMD could follow in the steps of Nvidia and say they released a set of performance drivers so people could play the beta as it was ment to be played (I have no idea what AMD's slogan is but Nvidia's works just fine) without any extensive testing from the QA team before they uploaded it.


Ive just upgraded to 11.9's and they have been working fine so far. though I am experiencing some graphical glitches while in game.  but i think thats more a problem with the beta itself then anything else. 

Im running it on ultra settings just fine with the occasional slowdown. The game wouldnt hurt to be optimised a little more.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> So i think i'm right in saying AMD and Nvidia have messed up badly
> 
> I think they should all take a look at Microsoft and Google, running a developers build of an internet browser on a developers release of an OS and it runs flawlessly
> 
> ...



I actually think my BSOD Thread may have something to do with the BF3 drivers too!
I'm running 11.10 drivers from AMD. 
I get that BSOD 0xA error after playing so maybe the driver is effing up my card? What should i do? remove it with driver sweeper and install 11.8?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

how does the game look on ulta freedom

i can tell you now the bugs have finally died down a little medium on BF3 looks like high on BF2 but i can't run BF3 on high or ultra

Looks like you were right, even if they boost the game and drivers performance a bit from now till release

"I need moar Powah"


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I actually think my BSOD Thread may have something to do with the BF3 drivers too!
> I'm running 11.10 drivers from AMD.
> I get that BSOD 0xA error after playing so maybe the driver is effing up my card? What should i do? remove it with driver sweeper and install 11.8?



Uninstall it, then run driver sweeper then install the latest 11.9's and the latest CAP.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how does the game look on ulta freedom
> 
> i can tell you now the bugs have finally died down a little medium on BF3 looks like high on BF2 but i can't run BF3 on high or ultra
> 
> ...



I run it on full ultra with no problems, my crossfire doesn't seem to be acting up either  but the game looks and plays great, I don't see many graphical problems other than simple beta things like trees wiggling and such.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I run it on full ultra with no problems, my crossfire doesn't seem to be acting up either  but the game looks and plays great, I don't see many graphical problems other than simple beta things like trees wiggling and such.



Since it's more tilted towards close combat i am owning this, i used to have sniper problems but now i can see the glare like a small firework and since this assault rifle is surprisingly accurate i'm having a great time sniping snipers


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Since it's more tilted towards close combat i am owning this, i used to have sniper problems but now i can see the glare like a small firework and since this assault rifle is surprisingly accurate i'm having a great time sniping snipers



I find that sniping in BF3 is much better than in BFBC2 but am I the only one who thinks pistols got a large powerup?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm having a great time sniping snipers



Try the amazingly unfair heat detection sight, and you will see that all you have to do is sit in the brush and shoot!


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I find that sniping in BF3 is much better than in BFBC2 but am I the only one who thinks pistols got a large powerup?



no they were great in BC2 as well, once you got the hang of it you could do almost as well with the pistol as with the larger guns


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Try the amazingly unfair heat detection sight, and you will see that all you have to do is sit in the brush and shoot!



Thermal sights are stupid and overpowered, hopefully they may be removed in the full game, so us snipers get the credit we deserve :/ *crosses fingers*


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Uninstall it, then run driver sweeper then install the latest 11.9's and the latest CAP.



these beta drivers may need their' own thread, i managed to take a screenshot of this just before about 12 different error messages popped up on the screen and the PC crashed

this is what happens in chrome, notice how the bits with GPU rendering etc are the messed up bits








if i leave it a bit longer Windows itself starts to mess up occasionally


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> these beta drivers may need their' own thread, i managed to take a screenshot of this just before about 12 different error messages popped up on the screen and the PC crashed
> 
> this is what happens in chrome, notice how the bits with GPU rendering etc are the messed up bits
> 
> ...



Oh wow!   Uninstall those post-haste!


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Oh wow!   Uninstall those post-haste!



Any idea why not all of us running the latest drivers are affected


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 30, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Thermal sights are stupid and overpowered, hopefully they may be removed in the full game, so us snipers get the credit we deserve :/ *crosses fingers*



Yeah I really agree.  At least it is not as bad as having the power of the sun at your finger tips.  

Pretty much, to sum up my experience, great, but needs re-balancing, but what game doesn't in beta?


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Any idea why not all of us running the latest drivers are affected



this is a glitch that affects me only after certain things happen

the new drivers work perfectly for me until BF3 crashes (happens every half-hour or so), then the drivers reset and after that the entire picture output on my computer slowly dissolves into repetitive patterns

so it may be down to individual system and circumstances


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Any idea why not all of us running the latest drivers are affected



No? If you're not having issues, what's the point in asking why you're not having issues?  

Like I said, 11.10 previews cause crashing for me. 11.9whql's work great in BF3 for me. Use what works.

For those who DO have issues. Go fill this out: http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5a1e27d27e29b0e3


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> No? If you're not having issues, what's the point in asking why you're not having issues?
> 
> Like I said, 11.10 previews cause crashing for me. 11.9whql's work great in BF3 for me. Use what works.
> 
> For those who DO have issues. Go fill this out: http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5a1e27d27e29b0e3



one of those for nvidia?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes better experience with the 11.9s here too as I posted earlier. 11.10s did not crash but tearing was awful (also only used them for like ten minutes though).

What is the latest CAP btw?


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> one of those for nvidia?


http://www.nvidia.com/object/driverqualityassurance.html




Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes better experience with the 11.9s here too as I posted earlier. What is the latest CAP btw?


CAP 4 on AMD's site. There's a CAP 5 on Guru3d's main page. I'm using CAP 4 without issue.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah ok making sure no 11.9 CAP 1 yet I guess. I'm using 5.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how does the game look on ulta freedom



Im trying to decide if their claim of needing more then 2xGTX580's to run in ultra mode is true or if its because the textures look so shit in ultra mode that it needs more then 2x580's to burn through their unoptimised graphics. 



cheesy999 said:


> Since it's more tilted towards close combat i am owning this, i used to have sniper problems but now i can see the glare like a small firework and since this assault rifle is surprisingly accurate i'm having a great time sniping snipers



Some weapons just seems randomly OP for some reason. For instance....
I bumped into an enemy in the subway. I hit him 3 or 4 times with my M16 and he just hit me once with a that Grach MP-44 pistol and i died instantly.
--with the exception of a Desert Eagle and 44. magnum. when has a pistol been more powerful then a assualt rifle in combat????

and its not just the one occasion. its happened a fair few times already, even to the point where 1 guy with the granch mowed 3 of us down in a matter of seconds cuz all 3 of our rifles didnt kill him.

a fluke is a fluke but this is just too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> a fluke is a fluke but this is just too much of a coincidence.



Ok but there are other factors in this equation e.g. network code and server backend. Perhaps those hits didn't register properly. It's a beta; we're testing. There are also already hacks out there of though I have yet to hear of a damage-related one. Doesn't mean doesn't exist of course.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm really enjoying it even though I suck. I'm looking forward to building a nice new system in the Winter to enjoy it to the max!!!


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im trying to decide if their claim of needing more then 2xGTX580's to run in ultra mode is true or if its because the textures look so shit in ultra mode that it needs more then 2x580's to burn through their unoptimised graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk about 2 580's but the textures look great on crossfired 6950's in ultra mode :/


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 30, 2011)

Anybody know how to take down that UAV? I played a whole round when nobody managed to put that down. Seems the recon has some guts after all, the guy using it was lvl 43.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Idk about 2 580's but the textures look great on crossfired 6950's in ultra mode :/



Perhaps it's what Nvidia calls "driver optimization" for better performance?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, the trick to this game is to stick with your buddies. It has something to do with points, but mainly its just more fun. The best drives I have had were with Haru. Once using Recon correctly as I provided a spawn location and taking out long distance targets while he moved up as I gave him the ok to. He armed the box and we both defended. Simple, effective, plenty of points for both of us.

Stuff you may not know:

If you are squad leader you give orders by pointing your sight at the target. When it has "attack/defend" below the objective, press and hold Q. Following and having your orders followed is 20 points for every action in the area of the target. So if a squad member kills a guy, disarms the box, and drops ammo on you. You both get 140 extra points on top of everything else. Disarming/Arming the is an extra 100 points for orders on top of the 100 you already get.

I just learned this: If you are waiting to deploy and your primary gun is already customized the way you want, you can quickly change everything in your kit. To the right of the kit selection icons, click on any one of the loadout options (Primary, Secondary, Gadget 1, etc.) A menu will slight up from the bar and you can just click on what item you want instead.

Flashlights and lasers count as nonlethal suppression. If the light is in your eye, even if you have a good idea of the targets location, it will drastically reduce your accuracy. Note this does not count for the Sniper lens flare on their scopes as it only gives your location way. None reflective gloss should be the final unlock for Recon, but that is me. The lens flare seems to only apply to distance scopes so using the ACOG or Reflex on a rifle should not lens flare.

Laser sight improves accuracy in none sighted fire only. It does apply to strafing fire if you are moving.

Flechette rounds for the shotgun will punch through the slim metal barricades.

The M1014 is a much much better shotgun than the 870.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Perhaps it's what Nvidia calls "driver optimization" for better performance?



Perhaps, I haven't tried with only one 6950 because I frankly can't be bothered to but I'm pretty sure I won't do better than 120+ fps on Ultra with just 1 card, and once more drivers come out this game will be looking great on any capable setup hopefully.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I won't do better than 120  fps



That is unrealistic.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> That is unrealistic.
> 
> http://pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/09/Battlefield-3-Beta-GPUs-MGPU-OC.png



This goes back to my ps3 gamer on mommy and daddys birthday present comment


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> That is unrealistic.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/Battlefield-3-Beta-GPUs-MGPU-OC.png



Those benches don't make any damn sense. I get a MINIMUM of 47 fps outside on Metro.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Those benches don't make any damn sense. I get a MINIMUM of 47 fps outside on Metro.



im telling you guys the gfx settings are screwed up. low->ultra makes way too little difference (if any).  and as you said, those benches are off. a single 5850 on "ultra" is doing better than that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im telling you guys the gfx settings are screwed up. low->ultra makes way too little difference (if any).  and as you said, those benches are off. a single 5850 on "ultra" is doing better than that.



it would appear that what graphics drivers you are using makes a big difference in speed and performance 

that would be the most logical explanation for that massive difference in graphics and performance reported.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes and driver support is very early so...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 30, 2011)

You get minimum 47 with all max out? 4xMSAA, antialiasing post to high and HBAO?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2011)

Here are some graphics comparison screenies though I think concerning ourselves with the IQ so much at this point in the (beta) game is kinda pointless.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/kwnip/my_battlefield_3_screenshot_comparison_ssao_vs/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> You get minimum 47 with all max out? 4xMSAA, antialiasing post to high and HBAO?


2xMSAA, antialiasing post to high and HBAO

I never run 4x. No need IMO at that res.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 30, 2011)

Try to pump it to 4MSAA, All Ultra and see what you get.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> That is unrealistic.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/Battlefield-3-Beta-GPUs-MGPU-OC.png



I have been getting between 120-180 fps in the metro tunnels


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 30, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Try to pump it to 4MSAA, All Ultra and see what you get.



It is all ultra. Only thing is I run 2x not 4x


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 30, 2011)

It's all very nice. Those benches are pretty accurate, don't know what marvel is going on there.
Anyway it plays smooth. Hopefully when THE REAL TEXTURES will be up and running and ultra will be indeed ultra we'll still have decent framerates with all eyecandy enabled.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 30, 2011)

just checking but you are all aware you have to restart the game for something like 50% of the  graphics settings to change in the beta?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 30, 2011)

Downloading Beta now. My Origin account wont let me use my old EA account name of HammerON so I am using my old default of juinor15. 
Feel free to add me as a friend
Will be playing hopefully tonight!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2011)

you guys know that having AA Post on high actually makes the game look worse right???


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats a good pc server? I just installed it for pc and im getting raped by snipers


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Whats a good pc server? I just installed it for pc and im getting raped by snipers



Uh it's the beta. You play where you can get a spot as well as a hopefully a decent ping. In other words, they're all the same.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just checking but you are all aware you have to restart the game for something like 50% of the  graphics settings to change in the beta?


yeah 


Kevinheraiz said:


> Whats a good pc server? I just installed it for pc and im getting raped by snipers


that's not applicable yet.  they are all EA/DiCE servers, and players are random.  just gotta keep trying your luck.  it's more a matter of timing than finding the right server. good luck.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok after 15.5hrs of Memtest86+ via PartedMagic Live Disc, 4 Passes no errors all tests Passed.
SSD SMART Passed, all tests PAST
HDDs SMART Tests Passed, All Tests PAST

Picked up a IR Thermometer. Here are the results before and after I run under load.
LOAD TEST using Unigen Heaven 2.5 DX11 8xAA 16x AS Maxed out Full screen Benchmark.


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 1, 2011)

so i just fell in the map and could shoot people on the other side from under the ground any of you have that happen?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ok after 15.5hrs of Memtest86+ via PartedMagic Live Disc, 4 Passes no errors all tests Passed.
> SSD SMART Passed, all tests PAST
> HDDs SMART Tests Passed, All Tests PAST
> 
> ...



WTF are you going on about? Nobody here is clairvoyant.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 1, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I actually think my BSOD Thread may have something to do with the BF3 drivers too!
> I'm running 11.10 drivers from AMD.
> I get that BSOD 0xA error after playing so maybe the driver is effing up my card? What should i do? remove it with driver sweeper and install 11.8?





erocker said:


> Uninstall it, then run driver sweeper then install the latest 11.9's and the latest CAP.





TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF are you going on about? Nobody here is clairvoyant.



My BSOD issue. 0xA Stop code


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> That is unrealistic.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/Battlefield-3-Beta-GPUs-MGPU-OC.png



Psh! My two 5870s blow through the 100 fps barrier on Metro with all ultra and no AA. 

edit: Ops. Looks like that is all max and not ultra. Still though, pretty fluid. Too bad it isn't DX11 yet.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 1, 2011)

BF3Online - Battlefield 3 Retail Maps And Other Information Uncovered!



Spoiler



*Battlefield 3 Retail Maps And Other Information Uncovered!*

    I've had a little sneak around the new Battlelog website and found some images of the full retail maps. I've also delved into the Battlefield 3 beta files and found a whole host of information regarding the upcoming retail release including retail map numbers and map names! Below are the Battlefield 3 MP maps as indicated by Battlelog. For Single player and Co-operative maps scroll down to the bottom.

*Note*: Battlefield 3 is currently in Beta status, the data files represent the Beta version of the game and do not represent the retail version. The lists replicated here are likely subject to change and do not represent the full version of Battlefield 3.

*Battlefield 3 MP Maps* (As displayed within Battlelog storage)

        MP_001 - No information (Battlelog picture link)
        MP_002 - No information (Battlelog picture link)
        MP_003 - Tehran (Battlelog picture link)  *aka MP_Bazaar*?

        MP_004 - No information (No Image)
        MP_005 - Rome (No Image)
        MP_006 - No information (No Image)
        MP_007 - Caspian Border (Battlelog picture link *aka MP_Forest* (Battlelog picture link)

        MP_008 - No information (No Image)
        MP_009 - No information (No Image)
        MP_010 - No information (No Image)
        MP_011 - Paris (Battlelog picture link) *aka MP_Paris*

        MP_012 - ??? (Battlelog picture link) *aka MP_Oilfields*

        MP_013 - No information (Battlelog picture link)
        MP_014 - No information
        MP_015 - Subway (No Image) *aka MP_Subway* (Battlelog picture link)

        MP_016 - No information (No Image)
        MP_017 - No information (No Image)
        MP_018 - No information (Battlelog picture link)
        MP_019 - No information (Battlelog picture link)

        MP_020 - No information (No Image)

*Battlefield 3 MP Maps* (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)

        MP_BAZAAR
        MP_HIGHWAY
        MP_FOREST
        MP_PARIS
        MP_OILFIELDS
        MP_BASEJUMP
        MP_SUBWAY
        MP_CANALS
        MP_KHARG
        MP_OMAHA (WOOOOO??? Surprise returning map from Battlefield 1942???)
        MP_TUTORIAL (The tutorial everyone voted for... but will this make retail release???)

*Battlefield 3 Expansion Pack MP Maps* (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)

        XP1_Wake
        XP1_Karkand
        XP1_Sharqi
        XP1_Oman

    The exclusive Back to Karkand expansion pack weapons are listed as:

        XP1_FAMAS
        XP1_HK53
        XP1_PP19
        XP1_QBZ95B
        XP1_L85A2
        XP1_QBB95
        XP1_MG36
        XP1_JACKHAMMER
        XP1_TYPE88 (seems to be the sniper variant)
        XP1_L96

    (Thanks to LoudGunZ for those)

*Battlefield 3 SP Maps* (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)

        SP_BANK
        SP_EARTHQUAKE - *aka Fault Line*
        SP_FINALE (2 Part)
        SP_JET (2 Part)
        SP_NEW_YORK (2 Part)
        SP_PARIS
        SP_SNIPER
        SP_TANK (2 Part) - *aka Thunder Run*
        SP_VALLEY - *aka Operation Guillotine* (starts in a valley on the video)
        SP_VILLA

    It's also indicated that there are two maps SP_EARTHQUAKE2 and SP_TANK2 that exist in some form, possibly test versions or alternative versions for development.

*Battlefield 3 COOP Maps* (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)

        COOP_A10
        COOP_BREACHED
        COOP_HOSTAGE
        COOP_ROLLINGTHUNDER
        COOP_BEHINDENEMYLINES
        COOP_SUPERCOBRA
        COOP_EXTRACTION
        COOP_ASSASSINATION
        COOP_EXFILTRATION
        COOP_SUBWAY

    According to the date each SP and COOP map will feature an Easy, Medium, Hard and Hardcore mode, whilst Multiplayer will feature a General (normal) and Hardcore mode. So Battlefield 3 will feature 10 Multiplayer Maps along with 4 Expansion Maps, 10 Single player Maps and 10 Co-operative maps, I think that's more than anyone could of wished for!



Footage of the Micro UAV (MAV), and Here, and Here
Footage of the EOD Bot, and Here, and Here.
Battlefield 3 Beta: How To Not Be a Noob by OChrisJonesO 


Battleblog #12: Fight for the honor and glory of your Battlefield 3 Platoon!



Spoiler



Friday, 30 September 2011 07:00

_Create a personalized Platoon in Battlefield 3, invite your friends, and show the world who is the best of the best. This is how Platoons will change the way you fight and rank up together._

Battlelog Features Trailer

With Battlelog, we are expanding the social aspect of playing Battlefield 3, and Platoons is one of the central concepts in doing that. Check out the Battlelog video above for a closer look at the social platform Battlelog as a whole. Read on for the full details on why being in a Platoon is the most engaging and rewarding way to play Battlefield 3.

A Platoon is essentially the classic concept of gaming clans, only taken to the next level of flexibility and social interaction. Anyone can start their own Platoon easily in Battlelog. Give your Platoon a name, a description, and an abbreviation, and then you’re ready to start inviting friends through the slick Battlelog interface.

To personalize your Platoon, you can use the built-in emblem feature in Battlelog, where you pick and choose from ready-made shapes and templates and then place and format them to your liking. Up to 100 players can be part of a Platoon at any given time, and you can be a member of three different Platoons at the same time – you just need to select which of these you want to be active at any one time.

*Play for the glory of your Platoon*
Every game you play when part of a Platoon (whether you play on your own or with other members) will count towards your Platoon’s aggregate statistics, scores, and rank. Having a large pool of skilled players who play a lot of games is a good idea if you want to rise to the top in the Platoon-specific leaderboards.

Just like on an individual player level, the Platoon page will have detailed stats on how you are doing collectively. What’s your record for winning and losing online? What’s the breakdown of classes within your Platoon? Who is the most valuable player in your Platoon? What is the mean rank of your Platoon? and so on.

You also have a Platoon specific feed in Battlelog that will show everything that concerns your Platoon – people joining, internal chats, new match records for your members, and anything else you need to keep track of what is happening in your group of players.

Battlelog users can search for Platoons in their country or area, become fans of Platoons, or apply for membership. In the regular news feed for Battlelog, fans and friends can follow your latest progress and awards.

With Platoons, we are making it easier and more fun than ever to play together. It’s not just a group of people playing together, either – it’s a large group of people where everything you do will ultimately have an impact on your Platoon’s standing and be reflected in their statistics.

You can get a first taste of the Platoon functionality in Battlefield 3 right now in the Open Beta.* While not having every feature turned on, this is a great chance for you to try it out, and see how it will give you that extra incentive to play and to contribute to the greater good of advancing your Platoon.

*Stay tuned for Battleblog #13 soon*

For more information on Battlefield 3, visit the Official Site.
To learn about the Frostbite 2 game engine, visit the Frostbite 2 section on the Battlefield 3 site.
For the latest news on everything Battlefield, follow us on Twitter and our Facebook page.

_This game is not affiliated with weapon/vehicle manufacturers.

*Please note that we will wipe all stats after the Open Beta._



An article for the Green Team:  geforce.com - Battlefield 3 Beta Performance Guide



Spoiler



September 29, 2011

By James Wang

Today, the Battlefield 3 Beta will be released to gamers worldwide. For many gamers, the first question on their mind is: can I run this game? And if so, at what setting? This will be primary focus on this article. Along the way, we'll look at the graphics options offered in Battlefield 3, how they affect image quality, and the some upgrade options if you're looking to purchase a new graphics card.

A Quick Primer on the Battlefield 3 Graphics Engine

The last time a graphics engine or game generated this much discussion and anticipation was with the launch of the original Crysis. So let's take a moment to review why Battlefield 3 is such a milestone for 3D graphics on the PC.

Prior to Frostbite 2, DICE used two different graphics engines in its games.

The graphics engine behind Battlefield 3 is called Frostbite 2. Prior to Frostbite 2, DICE, the developer behind Battlefield 3, worked with two graphics engines. The first engine, the original Frostbite, was created for Battlefield Bad Company. Frostbite was powerful in handling dynamic destruction but lacked a detailed lighting model. The second was Unreal Engine 3, which DICE licensed from Epic for use in Mirror's Edge. Mirror's Edge was noted for its beautiful lighting which was created using offline global illumination software, but since everything was pre-computed, none of the levels were destructible. DICE's goal with Frostbite 2 was simple: to create a graphics engine that combined the rich, global illumination lighting of Mirror's Edge with the dynamic destructible environments of Battlefield Bad Company.

GI, or Global Illumination, refers to lighting models that capture the complex interaction of light as it bounces around in an environment. The challenge with Battlefield 3 was to combine GI with destructible environments.

With Battlefield 3, DICE has fully achieved this goal. The engine makes use of such a dizzying amount of technologies that we will be devoting a whole article on the subject in the coming days. But for now, suffice is to say that Battlefield 3 is the first game that successfully combines full destruction with realtime radiosity lighting, deferred rendering with robust antialiasing, and richly lit indoor scenes with massively scaled outdoor levels. There are other games that make use of one or more of these technologies but none that use all of them. And no other game has that unique Battlefield 3 look.

That Battlefield 3 was built for the PC is clear the moment you open its video options menu. Eleven graphics quality settings can be individually adjusted and four presets are available: Low, Medium, High, and Ultra. We will be publishing a detailed tweak guide when the game launches to go through each of the individual options. For this article, we'll focus exclusively on the image quality and performance of the four presets.

Graphics Quality  (Preset) 	Low 	Medium 	High 	Ultra
Texture Quality 	Low 	Medium 	High 	Ultra
Shadow Quality 	Low 	Medium 	High 	Ultra
Effects Quality 	Low 	Medium 	High 	Ultra
Mesh Quality 	Low 	Medium 	High 	Ultra
Terrain Quality 	Low 	Medium 	High 	Ultra
Antialiasing Deferred 	Off 	Off 	Off 	4x MSAA
Antialiasing Post 	Off 	Low 	Medium 	Medium
Motion Blur 	Off 	Off 	On 	On
Motion Blur Amount 	50 	50 	50 	50
Anisotropic Filter 	2x 	4x 	16x 	16x
Ambient Occlusion 	Off 	SSAO 	HBAO 	HBAO

The four graphics quality presets in Battlefield 3 and how they translate into individual settings.

How Battlefield 3 Looks At Different Quality Settings

Low Quality

Even at Low Quality, Battlefield 3 looks very decent. The game uses the same realtime radiosity lighting engine is used across all graphics presets so even at low, there are tons of dynamic lights, colors reflect and bleed, and high dynamic range (HDR) lighting is in full effect. But the picture, though realistic, is fairly coarse. Shadows are jagged and can look like saw teeth. Textures are blurry unless viewed up close (a higher resolution loads when things get too blurry). And trees and grass look very flat without the rich self-shadowing that's provided by ambient occlusion. Fence aliasing is also very distracting at Low Quality.

Medium Quality

At Medium Quality, the fidelity and detail is significantly improved. The most noticeable difference is that all shadows are now soft; there are no more chunky pixels to be found. Ambient occlusion is also now enabled in the form of SSAO or Screen Space Ambient Occlusion. This means trees and grass cast shadows on themselves, giving them a richer, lusher look. "Antialiasing Post", which refers to antialiasing done as a post process using shaders is now set to Low. This removes most of the jaggies in the scene, making the image much smoother.

High Quality

Now this is what Battlefield 3 is suppose to look like. High Quality adds an extra layer of architectural detail on the beautiful Parisian buildings in the Metro level. Windows and columns are rendered with real geometry which in turn cast shadows on themselves thanks to ambient occlusion. Overall, objects and structures look a lot more 3D. Textures are also much sharper thanks to 16x anisotropic filtering. The game is simply beautiful at this point.

Ultra Quality

At Ultra Quality, everything looks better but in a more subtle than dramatic way. The most obvious improvement comes from the 4x MSAA setting which gets enabled at Ultra Quality. Up until Ultra Quality, all antialiasing is handled by a post processing shader , which though powerful, can miss certain objects. For example, at High Quality, fences and thin lines form crawling patterns when you move pass them. At Ultra Quality, the addition of 4x MSAA removes most of the offensive crawlies and moiré patterns.

At Low Quality, shadows are not filtered, resulting in hard edges and saw tooth patterns. At Medium, shadow edges are smoothed out. At High or Ultra quality, the resolution of the shadow map is higher, resulting in detailed but smooth shadows.

These set of images show the benefit of high quality ambient occlusion. At the Low and Medium, the buildings lack proper self shadowing. High and Ultra settings enable HBAO, or Horizon Based Ambient Occlusion, a self shadowing technique developed by NVIDIA that's now used in various games. Note the detailed shadows under the windows and arches.

One of the most obvious differences between the quality levels is in texture detail. At Low Quality, the sign is barely readable. At Medium, the text becomes clear. At High, even fine details such as the bolts become razor sharp.

At Ultra Quality, 4x MSAA (Multisampling Antialiasing) is enabled. This cleans up distracting crawling artifacts in fencing and thin wires. 

How Battlefield 3 Performs

In this section, we look at how Battlefield 3 performs from three different perspectives. First, we look at how a wide range of GeForce graphics cards perform in the game. Second, we determine what the optimal playable settings are for the most popular graphics cards based on the four quality presets. Third, we look into how Battlefield 3 scales in SLI.

How Different Cards Perform

How we tested: We tested on the Metro level using an internal version of the beta that supports timedemos, allowing us to perform repeatable benchmarks.

To keep testing to a manageable level, we picked one resolution and setting that gets us the bulk of the Battlefield 3 look without going overboard. 1920 x 1080 High Quality captured this fairly well. This also enabled us to test a large number of graphics cards to get a better sense of relative performance.

The first take away from the chart is that Battlefield 3 is a very scalable game. Higher performing GPUs have plenty of room to stretch their legs. At forty frames per second, the game plays very well and rarely dips below thirty. The first card that satisfies this level is the GeForce GTX 560. The GeForce GTX 570 and 580 progressively perform better. The GeForce GTX 590, based on two Fermi GPUs, take the crown at just over 100 frames per second.

It's interesting to note that those who invested in the flagship GeForce GTX 295 almost three years ago can still play Battlefield 3 at near peak settings, though without the benefit of DirectX 11 features such as tessellation.
Optimal Playable Settings For Popular Cards

GeForce.com publishes optimal playing settings for all major games after launch and will certainly do the same for Battlefield 3 when it launches in October. For now, we've kept things simple and focused on finding the optimal playable settings for popular GPUs based on the game's quality presets.

To find the optimal playable setting, we toggled resolution and graphics quality until the framerate fell between the 40-60 fps range. We aimed for a minimum framerate of no less than 30 fps.

Graphics Card 	Resolution 	Graphics Quality 	Framerate
GeForce 8800/9800 GT 	1280 x 1024 	Low 	
GeForce GTX 260 	1680 x 1050 	Medium
GeForce GTX 460 	1680 x 1050 	High   Average: 40-60 fps
GeForce GTX 560/570 	1920 x 1080 	High       fps
GeForce GTX 580 	1920 x 1080 	Ultra   Minimum: >30 fps
GeForce GTX 590/580 SLI 	2560 x 1600 	Ultra

GeForce 8800/9800 GT

We start the performance evaluation with the GeForce 8800/9800 GT—the most popular graphics card according to the Steam Hardware Survey and the GPU that is listed in the minimum system requirements of Battlefield 3. True to DICE's word, the GeForce 8800 GT does indeed play Battlefield 3, though at a humble resolution of 1280 x 1024 and at Low Quality settings. Needless to say, this is not how Battlefield 3 looks in the trailers, but the game does run, as promised.

GeForce GTX 260

The GeForce GTX 260 is the fourth most popular graphics card on Steam, used by 4.19% of gamers on the service as of August 2011. Though three years old, the card puts up a respectable performance. You can play the game at 1680 x 1050 at Medium Quality. As noted in the graphics quality section, at Medium, the game looks quite a bit better than Low but doesn't have the polish of higher quality settings.

GeForce GTX 460

The GeForce GTX 460 is the first card that gives you that unique Battlefield 3 "look" while maintaining solid framerates. At 1680 x 1050, the card lets you play at High Quality settings, which gives you most of the graphical bells and whistles, including antialiasing, ambient occlusion, detailed geometry, and detailed textures. The GeForce GTX 460 performs very well at this setting.

GeForce GTX 560/560Ti/570

With any of these three graphics cards, you are getting a full Battlefield 3 experience. Simply put, this is 1080p at High Quality at 40 fps or more. With the GTX 570, you can bump individual settings a little higher (for example, Ultra quality Textures or Effects) or you can opt to play at higher framerates on the same preset. If your budget is more limited, the GTX 560 is a perfectly sound option.

GeForce GTX 580

For those who are lucky enough to own a GeForce GTX 580, expect a near-perfect experience. We're talking about 1080p at fully maxed out settings (Ultra). You have to hand it over to DICE for their lighting engine; at Ultra quality, the radiosity lighting, soft shadows, and ambient occlusion come together and play off each other to produce scenes so rich and nuanced that they look like they had been art directed. At this quality, the game plays like a trailer.

With two Fermi GPUs, the game plays at maximum quality but at the expanded resolution of 2560 x 1600. Needless to say, the game is startlingly beautiful. Do not show this to your console friends. They will hate you.

SLI Performance

As you probably guessed from the performance of the GeForce GTX 590, Battlefield 3 scales exceptionally well in SLI. Scaling refers to the performance benefit that results from adding an additional GPU to the system. On the GeForce GTX 560, Battlefield 3 scaled just shy of 90% with the addition of a second graphics card. Two GeForce GTX 580 GPUs in SLI exceeds over 100 fps at 1920 x 1080 High Quality settings. Both setups can play Battlefield 3 at Ultra Quality without breaking a sweat.

Conclusion - Upgrade Recommendations

Performance and image quality are very personal preferences and only you know if an upgrade is needed for your PC. That said, if you are looking to upgrade, here are a few basic recommendations.

If your budget is under $200, the best upgrade is to a GeForce GTX 560. The GeForce GTX 560 lets you play Battlefield 3 at 1920 x 1080 at High Quality settings which delivers the bulk of the game's graphics fidelity without being too taxing on the hardware. The GTX 560 is essentially the modern incarnation of the GeForce 8800 GT—it's fast and affordable. Don't be surprised if three years for now, it replaces the GeForce 8800 GT as the most popular GPU on Steam.

If you want a bit more performance, for $249, the GeForce GTX 560 Ti is a solid offering. For a bigger boost in performance, consider the GeForce GTX 570; it gives you an 18% performance boost over the GTX 560 and is available for under $349.

If you want to play Battlefield 3 with everything maxed out at 1080p, the GeForce GTX 580 is the one to get. You can find it for less than $499 on Newegg.

Finally, those who want simply the best performance and image quality will want to take advantage of SLI. DICE has gone to great lengths to make the game scale well with SLI and the performance results reflect this. If you own a GeForce GTX 460 or higher, adding a second GPU is probably the easiest and most economical way to improve your Battlefield 3 performance.

Conclusion

In the history of PC gaming, only a handful of games have had a truly profound impact on 3D graphics. Wolfenstein 3D ignited the genre of the first person shooter. Quake introduced fully polygonal game characters. Unreal pushed the limits of lighting and high resolution textures. FarCry liberated shooters from the constraints of dark corridors and introduced lush, open ended worlds. And finally, Crysis came along in 2007 and put everything together to create a near perfect first-person shooter. Each of these games left a lasting impression on the genre and the games that followed.

Since then, many of the same pioneers of 3D graphics have shifted their focus to consoles. But DICE decided to do the opposite. In an interview with GeForce.com in April, Patrick Bach, the Executive Producer of Battlefield 3 stated emphatically that the goal of Battlefield 3 was to create the most advanced shooter possible given the power available on modern PCs. Looking at the Beta today, it's clear that DICE has succeeded at just that.

Frostbite 2 is not about this effect or that effect. It's not a lighting engine nor a destruction engine. It's all of the above. Like Crysis, it synthesized all the knowledge that had been built up over the years into a single, pristine package. And years from now, when we look back, it will be Battlefield 3 that will be remembered as the game that defined the look for a whole generation.

<follow the original link to see the full article with images.>



New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battlefield 3 Open  Beta Update #1



Spoiler



by HBrun

_The amounts of people flocking to our Open Beta is fantastic! We are happy to see so many players enjoy this Open Beta, and giving us their valuable feedback on the experience on the Battlelog forums._

This blog post is the first in a series of posts that will outline some of the changes we are making in the final game thanks to your feedback and participation in the Open Beta.

Come back regularly and stay tuned to the Battlelog forums and the News section in Battlelog for daily news and updates from DICE on how your playing the Open Beta is helping us make the final game better.

A SELECTION OF CHANGES FROM OPEN BETA TO FINAL, PART 1
(Not a complete list - for up to date news, visit the News section in Battlelog)
* Fixed occasional client crash when reviving.
* Fixed killcam showing glitched area under map if your killer is dead.
* Issue with spawning on dead squad mates fixed.
* Fixed a bug where shooting at a moving enemy could cause more than the intended amount of damage.
* Crosshairs for shotguns have been replaced with a new, thinner, art.
* A subtle low health screen effect has been added.
* Tweaked scores of Medals and Service Stars.
* Tweaked the Rank progression.
* Pushing prone on console will not play the animation twice.
* Fixed loss of Squad Leader after EOR at some times.
* Framerate stability fixes.
* The 3D spotting icons has been tweaked to better match the target's visibility. Icons will show frequently less on mostly obscured targets.
* Fixed issue with crosshair disappearing after round transition.
* Fixed issue with crosshair disappearing after trying to deploy while the countdown timer still active.
* Squad list now shows specializations chosen, VOIP activity and dead squad mates.
* Non working options in squad menu fixed: "Private" flag and "Switch Teams".



Battlelog - Update from the Team #6



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0  Posted: 16 hours ago
We have distributed a server side update with the following changes:

- Terrain destruction disabled, because it causes problems with people crawling around under the map. We have a proper fix for this in the retail game, but chose to simply disable it for the OB 
- Preround is fully activated: 8 players required to transition from preround to in-game; when 8 players are reached, the start-timer is set to 10 seconds 
- Fixes for the most common game server crashes reported over the past 48 hours 
- Fixes for end-of-round progress reporting to Battlelog (so players will see their progress more detailed on Battlelog) 

The Server Providers have been instructed to deploy before Fri Sep 30th, 0800 UTC (when it impacts players the least). 

Downtime should be minimal.



Battlelog - Update from the Team #5



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0  Posted: 17 hours ago
Time for today's first Battlelog update starting in around 30 minutes. Downtime is expected to be up to 30 minutes.


Fixes include: 

•	Improved cancel state in Game Manager when joining servers with Quick Match 
•	Server Browser filter is now open by default, and Battlelog saves the state of the filter for the user 
•	Made sure we don't send -1 ping sites to Blaze, this to ensure that people don't get ping errors when trying to matchmake 
•	Added an error message for users with passwords containing non-alphanumeric characters to the Gate page - these users can't play due to a URL bug that's being fixed in our systems. We will ask you to change password before logging in. 
•	Improved default listing of servers in Server Browser to render servers with even more slots available 

Will post in this thread once the update is complete.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Psh! My two 5870s blow through the 100 fps barrier on Metro with all ultra and no AA.



Yeah I am doing that with even 4x AA on and all ultra so his benchmarks must be pretty far off :/


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 2xMSAA, antialiasing post to high and HBAO
> 
> I never run 4x. No need IMO at that res.



I rarely get over 50 fps with everything maxed (on a 580) however it does play smooth even with the lower fps.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, the trick to this game is to stick with your buddies. It has something to do with points, but mainly its just more fun. The best drives I have had were with Haru. Once using Recon correctly as I provided a spawn location and taking out long distance targets while he moved up as I gave him the ok to. He armed the box and we both defended. Simple, effective, plenty of points for both of us.
> 
> Stuff you may not know:
> 
> ...



Cool story bro ...tell it at parties, get laid


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

I think Im gonna stop playing BF3 for the rest of the night - played on 5 different servers. and on each one. none of the players on the ATTACKING team understood that they have to MOVE UP and capture the points. its almost like the games been invaded by CoD players.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, the trick to this game is to stick with your buddies. It has something to do with points, but mainly its just more fun. The best drives I have had were with Haru. Once using Recon correctly as I provided a spawn location and taking out long distance targets while he moved up as I gave him the ok to. He armed the box and we both defended. Simple, effective, plenty of points for both of us.
> 
> Stuff you may not know:
> 
> ...



The staying together as a squad is the biggie imo. I know from BC2 when I was in a squad that was using all 4 kits, as long as we stayed together we were unstoppable even against tanks and helicopters. I can't think that BF3 is going to be different. You can really make the other team (and even your teammates) look like a bunch of 5 yr old. Even on a team that sucks, when your squad is staying together and doing their rolls, your squad can mow down the other team while the rest of your team sucks the dirt because they die so much.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 1, 2011)

So after about 10 hours of BF3, I have learned a few things about War and War Strategy.

1.  The PP-2000 is the greatest weapon ever made.  It was not actually made by man, but rather gifted to man by the gods themselves.  No matter if you are running, jumping, falling, blind, deaf, dead, retarded, or otherwise susceptible to gunfire, as long as you can get (maybe) one round of this baby off you will be good to go.  It also fires at roughly the speed of light and is accurate up to 1 Mile.

2.  The back of the battlefield is the most strategically relevant part.  I, like most, thought the front lines of the battlefield was where most of the action was to occur, but in fact, it's the back.  The further you can get from the actual objective the better.  Also, if you're in a squad with others foolish enough to go for the combat objectives, make sure to stay as far away from them as humanly possible, so they don't get confused and think you're being productive.

3.  Despite what you may believe, when being fired upon, rounding a corner will not prevent them from killing you.  Apparently the movie Wanted was less of a mediocre piece of crap and more a documentary on the mechanics of bullets and firearms.  Just because there is several inches or in some cases feet of concrete between you and your enemy, YOU ARE NOT SAFE.

4.  Nobody in the Military can stand.  Apparently the entirety of the US and Russian military is incapable of standing, let alone running.  They prefer in fact, to lie on their bellies in as dense of brush as possible (see point 2 especially).  They also prefer to exact their vengeance across any "Walkers" by occupying the most strategically relevant places and making them otherwise impassable.

I have several more, but these were the most notable things I learned while playing this "Super Realistic" First Person Shooter.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

^ facepalm


----------



## Kast (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone else getting an error saying your running low on memory causing the game to crash ?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 1, 2011)

Bring on the no prone servers.. or atleast make people easier to f'ing see


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 1, 2011)

I did so well one round, that I unlocked an item for a weapon I did not even have access to.  Not sure how EA let that slip!


----------



## xenocide (Oct 1, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Bring on the no prone servers.. or atleast make people easier to f'ing see



I have no problem with Prone, I just hate people that sit in the way back near the spawn points and prone on a rock for like 20 fucking minutes.  It's called RUSH for a reason, and that strat has a 0% efficiency...


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I have no problem with Prone, I just hate people that sit in the way back near the spawn points and prone on a rock for like 20 fucking minutes.  It's called RUSH for a reason, and that strat has a 0% efficiency...



I assume you mean people who are attacking doing that since I have seen quite alot of that -_-


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 1, 2011)

New DICE video only for newbies - Battlefield 3: Welcome to the Open Beta


----------



## xenocide (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I assume you mean people who are attacking doing that since I have seen quite alot of that -_-



Yupppppp.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Yupppppp.



Yeah that annoys the hell outta me but also the ps3 version has no voice chat working that I'm aware of and neither does the PC version unless I have missed something, thats rather dissappointing since I enjoy playing Battlefield with friends.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Yeah that annoys the hell outta me but also the ps3 version has no voice chat working that I'm aware of and neither does the PC version unless I have missed something, thats rather dissappointing since I enjoy playing Battlefield with friends.



I use Ventrilo, but there was no in-game that I could see or anyone was using.  I know there is some built into Battlelog that I also muted xD


----------



## Frizz (Oct 1, 2011)

Playing with TPUers right now, I can't even feel 250ms ping ! Name is evasquez btw.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I can't tell yet if disabling crossfire helps the sudden min fps tanks but I really do need it on as one 6850 isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Bring on the no prone servers.. or atleast make people easier to f'ing see



I don't mind prone, but I remember everyone crying about BC2 missing it. But it was fine, games of this generation have so much more cover areas compared to even BF2, I just don't feel prone is needed. and DICe obviously agrees, prone came back with Sniper lens flare, I bet if there was no prone, there would be no lens flare.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't mind prone, but I remember everyone crying about BC2 missing it. But it was fine, games of this generation have so much more cover areas compared to even BF2, I just don't feel prone is needed. and DICe obviously agrees, prone came back with Sniper lens flare, I bet if there was no prone, there would be no lens flare.



Agreed, sad that when they answer the fans wants about not having prone in their previous game and then when they finally implement it they naturally get complaints about it. I've personally haven't had any problems with snipers and proning, while playing as assault and moving around the map through good cover I find myself not encountering any at all unless I am fortunate enough to stumble upon their little nests . I've got a gameplay video I'll be posting up soon to show my experiences .

Thoughts on the gameplay: Jolly good gov'na
Thoughts on the Metro map: I hope the rush maps aren't similar to this one, while its a good map for testing all the guns etc. It gives me flashbacks of CoD. With that said the Conquest map Caspian Border keeps the true BF spirit from when I played it although I am starting to worry about rush.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't mind prone, but I remember everyone crying about BC2 missing it. But it was fine, games of this generation have so much more cover areas compared to even BF2, I just don't feel prone is needed. and DICe obviously agrees, prone came back with Sniper lens flare, I bet if there was no prone, there would be no lens flare.



Ya but its not just snipers who prone, and its way too hard to see someone in a bush right now even if your standing ontop of them.

The lens flare makes bad snipers easy food tho


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 1, 2011)

I must have super eyes. People laying in bushes, etc are not too hard to see. They eventually make the fatal error of moving which gives their position away.



xenocide said:


> So after about 10 hours of BF3, I have learned a few things about War and War Strategy.
> 
> 1.  The PP-2000 is the greatest weapon ever made.  It was not actually made by man, but rather gifted to man by the gods themselves.  No matter if you are running, jumping, falling, blind, deaf, dead, retarded, or otherwise susceptible to gunfire, as long as you can get (maybe) one round of this baby off you will be good to go.  It also fires at roughly the speed of light and is accurate up to 1 Mile.
> 
> ...



 Reminds me of the guy I saw complaining in the text chat saying "you can't take the mcom through your scope".

Too true though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I must have super eyes. People laying in bushes, etc are not too hard to see. They eventually make the fatal error of moving which gives their position away.



Bush wookies aren't hard to see, if you sit and look for them. But actually moving around and trying to attack or defend crates they become hard to see. I personally can't stand just sitting in one spot. I don't mind dieing to get something done, but some people just can't stand it, so they will just sit in some stupid place far off the objective just so they can't die. and they don't even have a good position to kill, but they might get a few lucky kills and thats all they want, waste of a spot.



ShiBDiB said:


> Ya but its not just snipers who prone, and its way too hard to see someone in a bush right now even if your standing ontop of them.
> 
> The lens flare makes bad snipers easy food tho



You make a good point, most snipers I see now are using ARs with big scopes and bipods. Those are the really hard ones to spot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

I cant wait until the game gets released. then modders come up with the '2 sniper per team' mod.

Every twat in BF3 beta wants to snipe. and my final game last night got sooooooooo bad. if i wasnt being spawn killed by enemy snipers, then i would be out in the open after my team managed to capture the M-coms in the park and trolling my team who were at the entrance of the metro playing 'Enemy at the gates' with the snipers on the opposing team /deepsigh


----------



## purecain (Oct 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant wait until the game gets released. then modders come up with the '2 sniper per team' mod.
> 
> Every twat in BF3 beta wants to snipe. and my final game last night got sooooooooo bad. if i wasnt being spawn killed by enemy snipers, then i would be out in the open after my team managed to capture the M-coms in the park and trolling my team who were at the entrance of the metro playing 'Enemy at the gates' with the snipers on the opposing team /deepsigh



i feel your pain.... i came off feeling extremely frustrated.... 

i'll get my revenge when the retail version comes out....


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 1, 2011)

Big suprise! Ran the game on my other rig, GTS450 512MB and E8400 on an LCD TV 81cm with 1366x768 res. Let detected settings apply, a combination of medium with some low, SSAO and it looks absolutely gorgeous and plays very well! I might be crazy but it kinda looks better than all max out settings I used with the GTX570 SC.
So you don't have to have a monster rig to enjoy the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah turning the res down should allow almost anyone to play it, the game seems decently optimized.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow!!! What a fun game





Not the best scores, but I will get better.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 1, 2011)

About 70% of my deaths have been from snipers 

I now have a grudge against snipers


----------



## Millennium (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm getting like 45+ fps with an 5870 on medium settings. I'm pretty happy with that at 1080p res. Don't want to turn the res down incase I miss stuff on screen like enemies and head shots.

Don't like having to keep the browser open to play the game though, I must say. Which browser is best for mem use for this game?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2011)

Facebook is full of Beta complaints that Dice had to make a post about the meaning of beta. Its not that bad and is what to expect of a game that is not fully finished. People dont get this nor do they get that dice is STILL working on a lot of things they will implement in final version.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

People don't understand beta like you said. People now days think beta means Demo, and they get so angry and judge a game based on balance they dont like, or a bug like falling through the ground. Consoles have pulled in a massive gaming group that didn't exist before, and some of them have seen how great the game looks on PC and will be migrating over. Expect these people to be impatient and want instant gratification from everything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2011)

I will try to play some today, Ive been too involved with my WII


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> So after about 10 hours of BF3, I have learned a few things about War and War Strategy.
> 
> 1.  The PP-2000 is the greatest weapon ever made.  It was not actually made by man, but rather gifted to man by the gods themselves.  No matter if you are running, jumping, falling, blind, deaf, dead, retarded, or otherwise susceptible to gunfire, as long as you can get (maybe) one round of this baby off you will be good to go.  It also fires at roughly the speed of light and is accurate up to 1 Mile.
> 
> ...



Hahahah so true so true.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 1, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I'm getting like 45+ fps with an 5870 on medium settings. I'm pretty happy with that at 1080p res. Don't want to turn the res down incase I miss stuff on screen like enemies and head shots.
> 
> Don't like having to keep the browser open to play the game though, I must say. Which browser is best for mem use for this game?



I think you will find that playing on the 64-player maps will crush your FPS pretty significantly. At least that was my experience. The 5870 is a very good card, yet do not be surprised if you see FPS in the 20's in Caspian Border. At least, my frames were pretty much halved going from Operation Métro to Caspian Border.

On another note, I just applied for the TPU platoon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah Caspian got pretty harsh, even for my 6950. But we'll see what it's like at release.

And added you to the platoon just now Horrux.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah Caspian got pretty harsh, even for my 6950. But we'll see what it's like at release.
> 
> And added you to the platoon just now Horrux.



Thanks! I look forward to playing with you guys! 

And yeah, on a single GTX 570, I got framerates in the low 30's at times, although that also probably has something to do with my CPU being memory bandwidth starved. I'm changing the mobo & ram a bit later today, we'll see if SLI works OK or if that makes a big difference in framerates... If/when caspian comes back...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 1, 2011)

They fixed the glitching through the ground on Metro it seems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2011)

I play on medium with my 5850 and I am not ashamed to admit it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I play on medium with my 5850 and I am not ashamed to admit it



Nothing wrong with that, as long as you don't say you are playing on low to try and find some stupid advantage like less foliage. Hate those noobs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2011)

Nope I just wanted to play at a good smooth FPS so when I do hit those large out door areas, Im not effected


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They fixed the glitching through the ground on Metro it seems.



No what people dont understand about the glitching floor is it caused by high ping if people used the server filters they wouldn't get this problem the beta has no auto filter so you could be placed in a server with bad ping.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 1, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> No what people dont understand about the glitching floor is it caused by high ping if people used the server filters they wouldn't get this problem the beta has no auto filter so you could be placed in a server with bad ping.



Adjusting my filters was the first thing I did when I got to battlelog, so that wasn't the problem for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> No what people dont understand about the glitching floor is it caused by high ping if people used the server filters they wouldn't get this problem the beta has no auto filter so you could be placed in a server with bad ping.



Glitching through the floor only around crate A at the first set of flags is caused by high ping? Because thats where most people had the issue at. And when I seen the issue, everyone on the whole server was getting stuck there. Yet no other place had a problem. I can't say I agree with this, also like highway I always sort servers by ping before I join.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Glitching through the floor only around crate A at the first set of flags is caused by high ping? Because thats where most people had the issue at. And when I seen the issue, everyone on the whole server was getting stuck there. Yet no other place had a problem. I can't say I agree with this, also like highway I always sort servers by ping before I join.



Yea, it has nothing to do with ping.  I only play on servers where I get less than 60 ping and it's happened to me many times.  I read somewhere that DICE believed it was because the servers were improperly setup, and it was overlying the old battlefield with all it's holes under\alongside the new one when the map "changed", so people were falling between them.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 1, 2011)

The PDW's are by far the easiest weapons to use in the game. I've seen people with at least 3 k/d ratio using only them.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 1, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> The PDW's are by far the easiest weapons to use in the game. I've seen people with at least 3 k/d ratio using only them.



I've seen no less than 1/3 of the people playing using the UMP-45 or PP-2000.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I've seen no less than 1/3 of the people playing using the UMP-45 or PP-2000.



They are the first universal kit weapons and pretty damned effective.

Maybe the glitch through the ground thing is caused by the high ping of other players. I do know I once had to deliberately go through the ground by the really wide tree to kill a man by the middle barricade. The cheat little douche was still killing people from down there even though you couldn't see him. I guess he didn't know I would go to hell and back to cull the weak.

I actually don't see a lot of people using the UMP or PP-2000 and no one using the shotguns....at least until I started using them to clean up the tunnels. Next round, I saw entire squads of people with shotguns. What I am saying is, if the top 3 or 4 players are doing really good and using weapon A, a lot of others will follow.

I personally have seen a large variety of guns and configurations when I play. With the exception to lower rank people. And the AEK-741 seems to be really really unbalanced.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They are the first universal kit weapons and pretty damned effective.
> 
> Maybe the glitch through the ground thing is caused by the high ping of other players. I do know I once had to deliberately go through the ground by the really wide tree to kill a man by the middle barricade. The cheat little douche was still killing people from down there even though you couldn't see him. I guess he didn't know I would go to hell and back to cull the weak.
> 
> ...



Indeed I've noticed that if I'm in the top 3 others start to copy my weapon config or if I've got a good position i've got about 8 people jostling to join in.


----------



## Frick (Oct 1, 2011)

How do you think a 550 Ti would run this?


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I've seen no less than 1/3 of the people playing using the UMP-45 or PP-2000.



they just haven't tried the A-91. OP. seriously OP, I love it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

How do I join the TPU platoon?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Glitching through the floor only around crate A at the first set of flags is caused by high ping? Because thats where most people had the issue at. And when I seen the issue, everyone on the whole server was getting stuck there. Yet no other place had a problem. I can't say I agree with this, also like highway I always sort servers by ping before I join.



Well if its not caused by high ping then it caused by some think related to that server but i've only got the problem once and it was when i used the auto game join.





Frick said:


> How do you think a 550 Ti would run this?


http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> How do you think a 550 Ti would run this?


Well ! I'd wait and see if the final release is going to actually use more resources though.
Of course you are probably dieing to play the demo. I'm gonna trade my 8800 GTS I have in that signature for the 6570 2 gb card I put in my sons rig. Though the 8800 GTS is a better card for most games, it isn't supported. Then I will have 3 machines that will play it. The 
GTS will be better card for his set up any way he is running a P4.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just tried to swim across a lake

but apparently the game thinks i'm jesus or something and i walked over it


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 1, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I just tried to swim across a lake
> 
> but apparently the game thinks i'm jesus or something and i walked over it


Been watching Family Guy ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well ! I'd wait and see if the final release is going to actually use more resources though.
> Of course you are probably dieing to play the demo. I'm gonna trade my 8800 GTS I have in that signature for the 6570 2 gb card I put in my sons rig. Though the 8800 GTS is a better card for most games, it isn't supported. Then I will have 3 machines that will play it. The
> GTS will be better card for his set up any way he is running a P4.



you sound just like my dad.

but in my case. im the tech head. He always claims he needs some high end gear but all he does with his PC is just surf the net, listen to music and check his emails.

Hell, a few weeks ago he even wanted to spend money on a Raptor HDD. 

He thinks the more dedicated ram a graphics card has will make his desktop look 'sharper'

I was gonna give him my old X1800XT but that died for some strange reason. then i just bought him a passively cooled ATi 4350 and hes been silent ever since - pun intended

I keep telling him that more dedicated ram doesnt make any difference just browsing desktop or surfin the internets, but he doesnt listen


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Well if its not caused by high ping then it caused by some think related to that server but i've only got the problem once and it was when i used the auto game join.



Earlier it sounded like you were talking as if you knew for a fact, now it sounds like you were just guessing?

Lots of servers were experiencing the problem. highway had it, 2 friends at work did, and I'm betting numerous others did here as well. And I din't think I played with any of the people I had heard from about it during the time it was happening. So we all experienced it at different times on different servers. Would make me think the issue was pretty wide spread.



cheesy999 said:


> I just tried to swim across a lake
> 
> but apparently the game thinks i'm jesus or something and i walked over it



I think all of the water is like that right now. Surprised me as well.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 1, 2011)

All these crawlings slow down the game...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2011)

I swear some of these jokers are already hackin.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> How do you think a 550 Ti would run this?



It depends largely on the monitor resolution, the settings you apply and of course your CPU.
So there is no answer like great, OK or bad. But it will definitely run well at lower resolutions and settings.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

Did anyone else just have the game randomly close?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I swear some of these jokers are already hackin.



Naw. Once you get use to the game's play style and know where to look for hostiles, it becomes a whole lot easier to kill and not die. In the last day I have gone from 285 points per minute to damn near 500 points per minute. My k/d went fro 0.96 to 1.335.

I know were to expect fire from. I thought it was better guns, but I put down my current 4 favorite weapons and picked the default guns back up with no change. I was still just as lethal.

The only times I get beaten badly are when most of my team sucks for reason or another, and went some rank 30+ douche is using the AEK assault rifle. That thing is complete OP.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I swear some of these jokers are already hackin.



Yeah there are already hacks out there I've seen mention elsewhere. Probably not relatively widespread...


----------



## d3fct (Oct 1, 2011)

there are hacked servers allready too, just went into a random server to play with level 13, as soon as I spawned i ran towards one of the targets to destroy it. all the whille i was running i was ranking up, i was like wtf... alt -f4.

then picked another random server, started playing and happen to notice im back to private level 1. 
so i check my stats, and im at:

level 45     -949,358 / 130,000     1,079,358 until rank up.

lol, long ways to go for my next rank up, glad it's only beta.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Earlier it sounded like you were talking as if you knew for a fact, now it sounds like you were just guessing?
> 
> Lots of servers were experiencing the problem. highway had it, 2 friends at work did, and I'm betting numerous others did here as well. And I din't think I played with any of the people I had heard from about it during the time it was happening. So we all experienced it at different times on different servers. Would make me think the issue was pretty wide spread.
> 
> ...




From my experience of about 8 games i've played on different servers only 1 server had this problem and it was the same parts of the map for every one becasue there was a group of like 8 people stuck in the same spot, I left that game found a new server 83ping and never got the problem for the 3 round i played on it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Facebook is full of Beta complaints that Dice had to make a post about the meaning of beta.



Stupidity on Facebook. Why do you sound surprised?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

came up against my first hacker ingame. me and my squad spawned directly behind his squad 3 or 4 times. and each time we emptied about 3 mags into him and he didnt even flinch. BUT we managed to kill off his WHOLE squad every time. He didnt even turn around when we killed them almost like he didnt know we were even there. he only turned around when one of his dead squad mates fell down infront of him when we killed them.

I thought it was the game that was glitched at first but his score was like 36|11 on the ENTIRE MAP. meaning we went from the park - through the subway until we were pushed right back to the final base.

not sure if we're allowed to name and shame assholes here so i'll put it up anyway and mods can moderate shit if they want.

His name is:



Spoiler



daveslk


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

Application sent to TPU platoon 

Edit: Why has the post counter been broken the past few days?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 1, 2011)

I took a video of myself playing a round of Metro, did exceptionally well although I don't always play this well or get as lucky with the kills lol. Anyhow mainly showing off the game on my system and how awesome the assault class is .


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

random said:


> I took a video of myself playing a round of Metro, did exceptionally well although I don't always play this well or get as lucky with the kills lol. Anyhow mainly showing off the game on my system and how awesome the assault class is .



Looks pretty good, why do you have AA post off though? When I play ultra I just have that on anyway.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 1, 2011)

Battlelog - FAQ



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0  Posted: 9 hours ago
So, we are getting a lot of questions. Of course we are trying to reply to them all. 
Our main focus lies in picking up issues and working with them in the Studio.

FAQ: 

*Hi people, i just discovered that battlelog friend limit is at 150 Friends. 
It would be nice to have as many friend as we want to. *

Limits are in place while we see what kind of habits you all have, how many friends you add, how long you use the site for etc. 

Things will/may be adjusted as retail approaches. 

*It seems whenver my brother and I want to play together we can, one of us becomes connection to EA lost. What is the deal here? *

If this is happening when the game servers are up it could be because you are on strict NAT settings. 
Turn both consoles on and run the Microsoft network test on both consoles and see what is says your NAT settings are. 
Also, do you have both Xbox 360 accounts linked to two different EA accounts or are they linked to one EA account? 

Joining as squads doesn't work in the BETA. 

*How do I connect my Xbox 360 Gamertag to Battlelog? *

You go to http://www.ea.com [ea.com] and connect your Gamertag to your EA account in the "account" section that you are using to log into Battlelog with. 

*Stats won't carry over? *

So, we are not carrying over the stats because the rank progression system as well as the persistance score is going to be reworked based on feedback from what we´ve seen and what feedback we have collected. 

Besides, you get to enjoy all the fun levels over again when the final game ships right ? 

*So how do you get veteran status? *

Go to http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/ [battlefieldbadcompany2.com] and login, then go to the Veteran page. It tells you everything you need there. 

*Why did you shut down Caspian Border? *

Testing has now been completed on Caspian Border. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/devblog/view/2826551894086251181/ [battlelog.battlefield.com] 

*Destructive Buildings (Console) *

The destruction is the same on console and PC. 
You won't be able to take down buildings in multiplayer as that would mean levelling a whole city. You can however take out large parts of buildings and possibly destroy smaller buildings in other maps but you will have to wait and see those maps  

*i cant join a server it says joining server then nothing happens? *

Try restarting your Origin as well as logging out from Battlelog. 
Launch Origin and log back into Battlelog 



Battlelog - What is a beta?



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0  Posted: 7 hours ago
So there seems to be some confusion around what a beta is. That is why I am posting this in order to clear it up . 

Give it a good read 

When a new game is created or updated, there are several stages in development before the product can be sold in the commercial marketplace. You might remember our Alpha Trial from July which was the first stage, in which the game is tested by software testers and gamers. A beta version is the name for the second stage of software testing. 

The beta version of a software release is considered to be a preview. It has most of the standard features, but is not yet ready for wide release or sale. During this point, the studio will collect feedback from users about the product's usability — what they like and what should be changed — before the game´s wide release. A beta version of a game can be either a closed beta, which is limited to a specific group of users, or an open beta, which is available for the general public to use. 

Today, most games are first released in beta version for testing.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Looks pretty good, why do you have AA post off though? When I play ultra I just have that on anyway.



I thought there was no "ultra"settings in the beta? And also no DX11? I thought I read this a few times in this thread.....no?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Looks pretty good, why do you have AA post off though? When I play ultra I just have that on anyway.



from what I've read it gives some sort of blur effect type aa, I want sharpness on my textures not cheap blur!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> I thought there was no "ultra"settings in the beta? And also no DX11? I thought I read this a few times in this thread.....no?



Ultra settings are readily available in the beta and DX11 is working just fine as well, I don't know where you heard otherwise but they were mistaken.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Application sent to TPU platoon
> 
> Edit: Why has the post counter been broken the past few days?



Posting in clubhouses doesn't add to your overall post count.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Posting in clubhouses doesn't add to your overall post count.



That explains it then, good to know its not broken at least.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 1, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> I thought there was no "ultra"settings in the beta?



I read that somewhere too (can't remember where, since I'm registered in countless BF3 forums) that changing between low and ultra wouldn't change squat. Now I only play on low anyways for stability's sake, so I can't confirm that.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Ultra settings are readily available in the beta and DX11 is working just fine as well, I don't know where you heard otherwise but they were mistaken.



No, you're mistaken. It's already been said that high = ultra settings for the beta. Though, there's probably a mixture of things as many of the setting don't change a thing, even after a restart. It's definitely is not using any tessellation at all on any setting.

Oh! Post count doesn't work in the Club Forum.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's already been said that high = ultra settings for the beta. Though, there's probably a mixture of things.



Ok so now its clearer.  There's so much chatter everywhere that its hard to get a bearing on some seamingly easy stuff to understand.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, you're mistaken. It's already been said that high = ultra settings for the beta. Though, there's probably a mixture of things as many of the setting don't change a thing, even after a restart.
> 
> Oh! Post count doesn't work in the Club Forum.



So High looks better than Ultra in the beta? Or High and Ultra are the same in the beta with the real Ultra settings only being in the final game?


----------



## Frick (Oct 1, 2011)

Ordered a HD5750 right now, will see if it overclocks to 5770 levels and see how the beta runs. It's the system in System specs btw.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

The more I use Battlelog and the browser-based system the more I like it. Especially for things like ease of monitoring and multitasking. Ctrl-alt-del didn't always cut it, you know? Also this takes load and tons of queries off the game servers and backend as well.







P.S. That thing doesn't read my cpu freq correctly it's presently 3933...


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> So High looks better than Ultra in the beta? Or High and Ultra are the same in the beta with the real Ultra settings only being in the final game?



Supposedly they are the same. I really don't think any DX11 features are being used at all in the beta.. Definitely doesn't look like it.

Oh, and hacks are definitely out there, ran into a couple guys last night using them. A little internet searching will reveal that it's unfortunately true. Also, there's no PB enabled for the beta so it's easy for asshats to do.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Supposedly they are the same. I really don't think any DX11 features are being used at all in the beta.. Definitely doesn't look like it.
> 
> Oh, and hacks are definitely out there, ran into a couple guys last night using them. A little internet searching will reveal that it's unfortunately true. Also, there's no PB enabled for the beta so it's easy for asshats to do.



If they aren't the real ultra settings then I can't wait to see them in the final game even if I have to overclock to run them at max 

Also I haven't run into any hackers yet so perhaps it won't become widespread.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2011)

One thing i DO like about this game Is the whole bonus/reward system. even if you dont fire a single round or kill a single person in game. you get points for supporting your team.

you get ponts for providing supressing fire.

I  BF3


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Just noticed a locked TDM server named "Test".

Also my favorite playername I've seen so far is "AsianSensasian".


----------



## horik (Oct 1, 2011)

prone sucks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Dude on a giant map with vehicles like Caspian it really won't be such a big deal. And besides the lack of prone (such as in BC2) is really what isn't the norm...

Speaking of BC2 it's still much fun but now already seems kinda antiquated to me (and we haven't even _really_ seen and played BF3 for real yet...)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 1, 2011)

horik said:


> prone sucks



Personally, I like prone. It makes the game more realistic. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> One thing i DO like about this game Is the whole bonus/reward system. even if you dont fire a single round or kill a single person in game. you get points for supporting your team.
> 
> you get ponts for providing supressing fire.
> 
> I  BF3



Providing suppressing fire and getting points for it is a great thing, it encourages teamwork.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Personally, I like prone. It makes the game more realistic.
> 
> Providing suppressing fire and getting points for it is a great thing, it encourages teamwork.



Indeed to both. Also the suppression points gives one something else worthwhile to do if they don't feel like being on the front lines (or in a vehicle or sniping of course). I really like the new roles too e.g. the Support class with ammo and Assault as Medic.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Supposedly they are the same. I really don't think any DX11 features are being used at all in the beta.. Definitely doesn't look like it.
> 
> Oh, and hacks are definitely out there, ran into a couple guys last night using them. A little internet searching will reveal that it's unfortunately true. Also, there's no PB enabled for the beta so it's easy for asshats to do.



The beta still runs in DX11 though even no its probably not using all the features the retail game will.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

Do problems with the latest drivers include being disconnected from the server? Or is that just a simple hack? This only started roughly 5 hours into playing using the newest drivers the whole time:/


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Do problems with the latest drivers include being disconnected from the server? Or is that just a simple hack? This only started roughly 5 hours into playing using the newest drivers the whole time:/



Maybe? I know with 11.10 previews it would happen to me along with other problems. Using 11.9 WHQL's I don't have these issues.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Maybe? I know with 11.10 previews it would happen to me along with other problems. Using 11.9 WHQL's I don't have these issues.



Time to switch then and see how everything runs I guess lol


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 1, 2011)

Had a good session this morning with Reayth.  Lots of unlocks, but I'm still not any better.  Seemed to be less people that I was sure was hacking this morning.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

Still getting random game crashes with 11.9, makes me think it isn't the drivers doing it :/ Saw someone say they stopped it by closing FRAPS so guess its time to test that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ive uninstalled Origin and this Beta. I was liking it but now that i look at it more Origin is a bunch of BS and i hate Battlelog more then anything. give us the damn server browser is the game! There is no way DICE is going to be able to get all the 64 player maps working in a few weeks. Ill just sit here and wait till its all sorted, but Origin needs to go


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ive uninstalled Origin and this Beta. I was liking it but now that i look at it more Origin is a bunch of BS and i hate Battlelog more then anything. give us the damn server browser is the game! There is no way DICE is going to be able to get all the 64 player maps working in a few weeks. Ill just sit here and wait till its all sorted, but Origin needs to go



Can you elaborate a bit more on what you mean?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more on what you mean?



I dont know if i can really elaborate, i just hate battlelog and origin. I want my server browser in the Game. (thats what i meant to say)

EA is going to kill this game, i should have known that right when they announced origin


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I dont know if i can really elaborate, i just hate battlelog and origin. I want my server browser in the Game. (thats what i meant to say)
> 
> EA is going to kill this game, i should have known that right when they announced origin



It's a shame you don't like it  why does the server browser need to be in game though? I don't understand how its such a large factor since I seem to stay ingame most of the time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It's a shame you don't like it  why does the server browser need to be in game though? I don't understand how its such a large factor since I seem to stay ingame most of the time.



because, I love the way BC2 has it setup. you can get into a game while be in the game. you you leave that server you have to leave the game to go to your internet browser to find a new one. WTF


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> because, I love the way BC2 has it setup. you can get into a game while be in the game. you you leave that server you have to leave the game to go to your internet browser to find a new one. WTF



Not a big deal to me really but maybe thats because I tend to leave my browser up all the time anyway, a bigger annoyance to me is attachments such as the Straight pull bolt not working, I understand it's a beta but if it doesn't work yet don't include it :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Not a big deal to me really but maybe thats because I tend to leave my browser up all the time anyway, a bigger annoyance to me is attachments such as the Straight pull bolt not working, I understand it's a beta but if it doesn't work yet don't include it :/



thats the thing people are like its the beta, if things dont work how they should i mean look at Operation MEtro out in the park you fall through the map and shit. How does that get to the beta? All this should have been fixed from Alpha.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> because, I love the way BC2 has it setup. you can get into a game while be in the game. you you leave that server you have to leave the game to go to your internet browser to find a new one. WTF



Then go play BC2. FFS.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Then go play BC2. FFS.



i will till next year when i finally get sucked into BF3 when its fixed. Origin is still stupid


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

FRAPS is not the cause of random crashes so I'm officially clueless now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> FRAPS is not the cause of random crashes so I'm officially clueless now.



Your crossfire setup?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 1, 2011)

Personally, I like Battlelog.  It's simple and the game loads in the background.  It works pretty damn well.  I would prefer if BF3 used Steamworks and VAC though.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone else play in the Metro Conquest servers? Its a blast!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 1, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> FRAPS is not the cause of random crashes so I'm officially clueless now.


Yep X fire caused all theses same crashes when BFBC2 came out. Frostbite and Xfire have bugs that have to be worked out. Patients grasshoppers. I have a few things I hate too. Having to be in game to change setting is idiotic !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Personally, I like Battlelog.  It's simple and the game loads in the background.  It works pretty damn well.  I would prefer if BF3 used Steamworks and VAC though.



have you guys read the ToS and all that off Origin??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yep X fire caused all theses same crashes when BFBC2 came out. Frostbite and Xfire have bugs that have to be worked out. Patients grasshoppers. I have a few things I hate too. Having to be in game to change setting is idiotic !



having to be deployed to be able to quit is stupid!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

Weird that X fire took 5 hours before random crashes started though >.<


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 1, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Anyone else play in the Metro Conquest servers? Its a blast!



I would stay off them servers,Some guys Dice to be honest are having guys accounts stolen from them servers,That means a full EA ban.Go to your EA account now and change the password so those fools can not Steal your account,Remember EA/Origin are one and the same.

PS this is why they have Origin. How long do you think it will take those guys doing them servers to get a Ban Hammer of the EA kind on them,Just in the last 3 hours I have seen DICE/EA ban about 5 of them, off the server list.By ban I mean ALL EA games Ban


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2011)

meh played the beta a bit not impressed at all graphics look nice, thats about it.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 1, 2011)

for some reason my net connection drops all time... even windows "nic" shows problem
also i hate to reswitch to fullscreen after match restarts.... that brows/game combo sux


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> for some reason my net connection drops all time... even windows "nic" shows problem
> also i hate to reswitch to fullscreen after match restarts.... that brows/game combo sux



If you use the windows key to get out of fullscreen you should go right back into it when you click back into the game


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh played the beta a bit not impressed at all graphics look nice, thats about it.



graphics arent even that good.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2011)

well for me mouse movment takes 2 times the distance to turn the same distance it took in BC2,

noticed 30 rounds from a weapon from 4 feet away aiming down sights at a guys back bullets apparently miss even tho they shouldnt be, only to have same said guy turn and 1 shot me very slowly, overall not impressed, to much focus on grinding to get unlocks,


BF3 feels like an FPS MMO, if i wanted to grind for everything id just play an mmo server web browser setup bugs the hell out of me, 

cant change graphics settings unless your in a match, if you get shot and killed while changing settings it boots you out of the menu, 

overall it might be a beta but almost nothing changes from beta to release in todays games so im not impressed already paid for the game through a buddy of mine so i cant get the cash back, but im not impressed to the point ill probably pass BF3 over for other games at this point.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> cant change graphics settings unless your in a match, if you get shot and killed while changing settings it boots you out of the menu,


I agree sorry we wont see you in this game.
See you soon Bro


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2011)

oh ill play co op missions etc i already paid for the fucking game and cant get my money back so. ill do the single player and co op missions and probably not bother with the regular multiplayer unless major changes happen.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 1, 2011)

Good lord is it that bad? LOL Give it some time people. ok, everyone has their own opinion of them game, I'm just saying give the final release a chance! It is BF after all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2011)

well beta has no PB or anti hack measures so hacking is on the rise like crazy on top of the various other issues lol.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 1, 2011)

what are the average FPS you guys get ?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 1, 2011)

You're gonna play crazy

you know it


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not liking this at all.  There is a lot of work just to get inside the game and/or make configuration changes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> From my experience of about 8 games i've played on different servers only 1 server had this problem and it was the same parts of the map for every one becasue there was a group of like 8 people stuck in the same spot, I left that game found a new server 83ping and never got the problem for the 3 round i played on it.



I understand thats what you have experienced, but it doesn't mean others have had the same experience and found a simple fix like that. And because you found a fix for yourself, doesn't mean that would fix it for everyone. Granted it does seem gone now, but the servers have been brought down.



FreedomEclipse said:


> came up against my first hacker ingame. me and my squad spawned directly behind his squad 3 or 4 times. and each time we emptied about 3 mags into him and he didnt even flinch.



Was he prone? And were you using shotguns? I haven't really used them much, but this morning I came up on a prone guy with my 870. I was standing right over him, basically casting my shadow on him. Put 3 shells dead on his lower back, only way I could have been closer is if I crouched over him. Didn't even wound him, he just turned and shot me after a bit. I was not very impressed, but he never responded. Later the game, completely different spot on the map and player, prone again with the 870, same issue. It seems shotguns damage is fubar if you are standing right over a prone target.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Just noticed a locked TDM server named "Test".



Have you tried the Chrome trick with it?



Radical_Edward said:


> Personally, I like prone. It makes the game more realistic.



Really? People proning and climbing rocks and hills and proning across the map is realistic? I don't mind prone a ton, it's another button I have to hit, but the use of it in the FPS genre is far from realistic, it gets way over used, moving while prone with a weapon is very difficult, not very comfortable.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> well for me mouse movment takes 2 times the distance to turn the same distance it took in BC2,
> 
> noticed 30 rounds from a weapon from 4 feet away aiming down sights at a guys back bullets apparently miss even tho they shouldnt be, only to have same said guy turn and 1 shot me very slowly, overall not impressed, to much focus on grinding to get unlocks,
> 
> ...



My mouse movement speed I haven't even set, feels the exact same. So I'm not sure if there is a movement slider, since it's in beta. But that would be where you would fix that, not too hard of a fix once that appears.

I am surprised aiming at someone that close that you missed. Hip firing is horribly inaccurate, but aiming down sights and actually correcting the recoil I've not see anything like that happen, even with LMGs that kick like a mule, infact hit boxes are actually too large right now. If you are hiding behind something and you are close to an edge, bullets flying past that edge will kill you.

I agree with the MMO thing, everyone cried in BC2, "wwaaa level 25 everything is unlocked! What do I do now". Simple answer, play the game, play an RPG or an MMO if you need rewards dangled in front of your game endlessly for a game to be fun. Everyone these days just needs to be rewarded for everything, or it's no fun it seems.

And I expect the menu only being allowed while alive to change. I know you realize it's a beta, but the things you mentioned actual do seem like things they are tweaking. You will see mouse settings, hit boxes will change, weapons will get tweaks. The only one I don't see changing is the unlock system, but thats because everyone cried about it, and wants an MMO FPS or something, or said "BF2 was this way, so every shooter for the rest of time should be as well!". I feel the small changes that the influence of BF2 brought on, and I don't like them, and it makes me sad that people were so ignorant to think that some of the feel of BF2 should be there because it was awesome half a decade ago. But I am still having fun, and look forward to true Conquest to put my final judgement on it.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh ill play co op missions etc i already paid for the fucking game and cant get my money back so. ill do the single player and co op missions and probably not bother with the regular multiplayer unless major changes happen.



Your complains are on mouse movement and hit box, they wouldn't change for single player. You know you will play MP, just like you raged about BC2 

--------------------
Wall of Text


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

I easily break 60 fps with max beta settings.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

i don't measure. It is pointless so long as i aint lagging.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Really? People proning and climbing rocks and hills and proning across the map is realistic? I don't mind prone a ton, it's another button I have to hit, but the use of it in the FPS genre is far from realistic, it gets way over used, moving while prone with a weapon is very difficult, not very comfortable.



Yes, some of it is dumb. 

As for moving prone with a weapon. I'm very aware that it sucks, but personally, I'll crawl in prone if needed to stay alive/midst of battle.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I understand thats what you have experienced, but it doesn't mean others have had the same experience and found a simple fix like that. And because you found a fix for yourself, doesn't mean that would fix it for everyone. Granted it does seem gone now, but the servers have been brought down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kurgan i rage in BC2 and still manage a 1.4-1.8 k/d most rounds  im getting .12 - .33 avg in BF3, weapons are broken shotguns more usless then ever, and my issues still stand,

id get my money back if i could and would get Skyrim or Rage at full price instead, but since i bought the pre order from a friend of mine at a local shop they dont refund on pre orders and hes the same dumbass that decided not to build a gaming pc and pre ordered BF3 on PC at full price lol. so granted i got BF3 for half price im still no impressed, 

weapons are still fucked unless you have unlocks,  i really dislike the entire unlock senario with FPS games in general even back in BF2, etc its simply put retarded, i dont need unlocks to play a game i need good hit detection good weapon balance, and great features

fucked up web server browser with a fucked up EA Downloader just renamed is asinine, along with there other design choices,   Single player dosent suffer from hacking, server side latency issues or over stressed servers 

also Co op campaign means i can still play multiplayer and dont have to do deal with the same shit either, so ill still get some enjoyment out of BF3, but not nearly as much as i got out of BC2.

in terms of enjoyment,

BF2 > 1942 > BC2 > 2142 > BF3 

at this point thats how i look at it, and in reality 1942 and BF2 are tied, just prefered the more modern settings of BF2 over 1942 but otherwise yea. for enjoyment factor there ya go


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I'm getting like 45+ fps with an 5870 on medium settings. I'm pretty happy with that at 1080p res. Don't want to turn the res down incase I miss stuff on screen like enemies and head shots.
> 
> Don't like having to keep the browser open to play the game though, I must say. Which browser is best for mem use for this game?



Probably best off waiting until the game launches, but so far I run all maxed and 4x AA (post off) and 60+ fps is cake walk with two 5870s. Though I did get on a Caspian Border server once and frame rate became terrible when zooming with the tank's .50 cal but I had a really high ping server too so maybe that didn't help.

I also use FF7 and do not have problems even though I always have multiple tabs open.



Darkleoco said:


> Ultra settings are readily available in the beta and DX11 is working just fine as well, I don't know where you heard otherwise but they were mistaken.



The give away that DX11 is not enabled in the Beta is to go check out the sand bags around the rocket launchers on Metro. Nothing screams DX10 like those do.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 2, 2011)

You are at a huge disadvantage if the retail version doesn't include some sort of scope for the weapons.  If you buy this game late and you are left with just iron sights it will be tough to get into the game until you unlock those scopes.  Personally, I don't like the UI as a whole as it's cumbersome, resource heavy and awkward to use.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2011)

games far to dependant on unlocks, etc and early start on other players,

utterly worthless but every Battlefield has been this way its just gotten far worse with each one, as i said before its like an MMO, start early dont sleep and youll have an edge join in a week late your fucked your a noob behind the curve lol. i like the weapon customization to an extent, what i dont care for is how much it impacts a weapons ability to kill

accuracy bonuses, ammo damage etc the weapon mods are integral to advancing and doing well it ruins it.

again as pointed out Shotguns are even MORE broken then Bad Company 2 so yea BF3 basically takes things in a retarded direction breaks the weapons i use most, and pretty much punishes late adopters even more so then BC2 did.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 2, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> The give away that DX11 is not enabled in the Beta is to go check out the sand bags around the rocket launchers on Metro. Nothing screams DX10 like those do.


Why would anyone care about DX11 for an online FPS?  Everyone who want's to increase their K/D and rank up fast will disable DX11, Ambient Occlusion, AA, and other IQ settings if it reduces any lag.  I've ranked up once per round (after the 12th Rank) once I get a good kill streak going.  If I get about 8-10 kill streak goin I would rank up before the end of the round.  That's if the server doesn't disconnect (sigh).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> kurgan i rage in BC2 and still manage a 1.4-1.8 k/d most rounds  im getting .12 - .33 avg in BF3.


 I have no idea how ether. I mean how can you maintain that k/d ratio plus swing from Kurgans and TheLaughingMan nuts at the same time! You should join Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why would anyone care about DX11 for an online FPS?  Everyone who want's to increase their K/D and rank up fast will disable DX11, Ambient Occlusion, AA, and other IQ settings if it reduces any lag.  I've ranked up once per round (after the 12th Rank) once I get a good kill streak going.  If I get about 8-10 kill streak goin I would rank up before the end of the round.  That's if the server doesn't disconnect (sigh).



For some people with high end systems it really would not make much difference and that's why we care


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> For some people with high end systems it really would not make much difference and that's why we care



Trust me, it does.  But its not because one has a high end pc


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 2, 2011)

just played with the fs2000 for a game rofl it has like no recoil


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 2, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I would stay off them servers,Some guys Dice to be honest are having guys accounts stolen from them servers,That means a full EA ban.Go to your EA account now and change the password so those fools can not Steal your account,Remember EA/Origin are one and the same.
> 
> PS this is why they have Origin. How long do you think it will take those guys doing them servers to get a Ban Hammer of the EA kind on them,Just in the last 3 hours I have seen DICE/EA ban about 5 of them, off the server list.By ban I mean ALL EA games Ban



"official word"

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Please use 32 player max only servers. We cannot guarantee your account security otherwise. #BF3BETA"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

just read a lot all over battlefield 3 forums and apparently this game build we are playing is from a few months ago. What Dice has right now in their hands actually has all the graphical and gameplay glitches and bugs all sorted out and fixed. The "beta" we are playing is really only meant to see if battlelog works, if the server browser works, and for any issues in the netcode


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone have their keyboard stop working randomly in game?


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Anyone have their keyboard stop working randomly in game?



thought my batt´s run out
changed them, sometimes still show´s up


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> thought my batt´s run out
> changed them, sometimes still show´s up



Yeah I did the same thing, when it fixed itself though I put old batteries in and it worked fine too so maybe its a compatibility issue with wireless keyboards?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> kurgan i rage in BC2 and still manage a 1.4-1.8 k/d most rounds  im getting .12 - .33 avg in BF3, weapons are broken shotguns more usless then ever, and my issues still stand,
> 
> id get my money back if i could and would get Skyrim or Rage at full price instead, but since i bought the pre order from a friend of mine at a local shop they dont refund on pre orders and hes the same dumbass that decided not to build a gaming pc and pre ordered BF3 on PC at full price lol. so granted i got BF3 for half price im still no impressed,
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2011)

So I'm pretty sure people are hacking now. Last server I played in, was killed twice by people on different floors of the map, or different rooms (like 5 rooms away). One guy was stuck twitching in the floor, so maybe he was glitched, but his bullets were coming straight at me, not from the angle he was stuck in the floor way away from me. The other guy though was half the map away on a completely different floor than me.



Radical_Edward said:


> Yes, some of it is dumb.
> 
> As for moving prone with a weapon. I'm very aware that it sucks, but personally, I'll crawl in prone if needed to stay alive/midst of battle.



I understand you using it, but I was responding just on the fact that you said it was realistic. It's realistic if you mean in real life it is possible for people to crouch. But it is not realistic considering the amount of use and the length of time people will use it, is not realistic, which is why it was missing in BC2 and why I didn't mind one bit.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> kurgan i rage in BC2 and still manage a 1.4-1.8 k/d most rounds  im getting .12 - .33 avg in BF3, weapons are broken shotguns more usless then ever, and my issues still stand
> 
> weapons are still fucked unless you have unlocks,  i really dislike the entire unlock senario with FPS games in general even back in BF2, etc its simply put retarded, i dont need unlocks to play a game i need good hit detection good weapon balance, and great features
> 
> ...



Your KD will get better, Rush is a meat grinder. I'm only at 1.054, nothing great, but I hate this mode, it's all about camping and throwing your body into bullets. I agree about the unlocks, in BC2 I used Iron Sights on almost everything and owned, but they feel pretty useless in BF3, so I have resorted to sights. And when I unlocked a new LMG that had no unlocks it was harsh till I got a scope and extended mags. But everyone cried about it, so it's here sadly, so my goal is to just rush through it and be done with unlocks.

I don't mind the browser too much though. It's a bit clunky, but I used stat tracking sites before, and it's nice to be all rolled into one. But it's missing things like charts, or KDR/SPM for each kit. Hopefully they will add more to it later.

And as far as BF games go, so far its (based on release titles)

1942 > BC2 > BC1

If you liked modern, you missed the 1942 DC mod, was amazing, so amazing DICE bought out the guys that made it, and it inspired BF2. But I don't feel BF2 lived up to that mod in anyway, I never really liked BF2. BF3 would be behind BC1 for me, but BC2 and BC1 I played Conquest almost exclusively, so I can't judge BF3 till I get a chance to do the same.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Yeah I did the same thing, when it fixed itself though I put old batteries in and it worked fine too so maybe its a compatibility issue with wireless keyboards?



dunno, just had same prob again.... mouse works still, only kb is messed up.....
mouse schould also show some then if it´s wireless related ?!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

*[mp1st] More on destruction, rank system, squad issues, and other important beta inf*

alright guys i hope this eases any mix feelings.



> “A lot of what you are seeing in the BETA doesn’t exist in the main game already. 1st Party submissions mean we couldn’t give a version of the latest code in the BETA but the retail game is well ahead of what you are seeing now with a lot more bug fixes already in place.” (We’ve also recently heard that the beta version we are currently playing is roughly a month behind the version of the game DICE is currently working on.)



source CLICK HERE NOW!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

Since Erocker's TS3 server has been down, I put mine back up.

The info is:

hotelmoscow.dyndns.org


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2011)

we already have a TS3 death its in the TPU teamspeaker server problem has been solved has been for like 2-3 days.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

I think a whole new set of beta servers just went live :O


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> we already have a TS3 death its in the TPU teamspeaker server problem has been solved has been for like 2-3 days.



try connecting. it wont work


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> try connecting. it wont work



208.101.56.250*:*4586 

PW: rick

We are in there now.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2011)

208.101.56.250:4586 password rick


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

what happened to erocker.dyndns.org?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

effin hacking is unbelievable.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I easily break 60 fps with max beta settings.



Whats your 2600k clocked at?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Whats your 2600k clocked at?



It's only clocked at the stock 3.4 ghz nothing I'm using is overclocked right now.


----------



## rampage (Oct 2, 2011)

i have only skimmed over the last few pages sense yesterday, but dose anyone know the deal with  the 64 and 192 (yes 192) player servers on metro ???


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2011)

there hacked servers and your likely to get your accourns stolen if your on any server above 32 players right now, as EA is banning those servers and people on them as well so avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't use them or you are at risk of your EA account being banned.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Weird that X fire took 5 hours before random crashes started though >.<



I took my second card out runs alot better this way on 11.10s, No CTD and BSODs.  Ill put it back in when betas over lol.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't mind the browser too much though.
> 
> And as far as BF games go, so far its (based on release titles)
> 
> 1942 > BC2 > BC1



Well I just hope you don't need the damn browser to launch single player even though something tells me its gonna be the case. You can clearly see campaign/co-op in the battlelog menu. So what happens if I don't have internet? 

I miss 1942. First battlefield I played. Simple, had its bugs, but liveable. No unlock BS. I hate how every multiplayer game has this nowadays. It was great when I was a kid and played 3-4 hours a day. With my previous experience with BC2, we can surely see how its gonna play out. Players of lower ranks will be penalised, like it was in BC2 with those who didn't have magnum ammo/flak jacket. I knew i had a bad K/D ratio when I was lvl 1 up to when I had these options. By then, I had to overcome about 700 deaths. When done, I was about lvl 27 and got bored of the game and stopped playing. In the end, I mostly played with the AN94/UMP/REX, since it was the only option I had which had scopes and upgrades to stand a chance.

And yesterday, I saw a kid who was lvl 4- something, now how can you expect casual players like me to compete against this guy? He had a mini UAV which was tearing everyone apart. Most players were lvl 1-10. No wonder at the end of the map, he had a score of 30-0. And you call that level playing field? BS!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 2, 2011)

that's the way it is on random public servers. in beta, with no vehicles.

once released & with dedicated servers you can choose who you play with. much more often at least.

what makes the real difference is this is battlefield, not cod.  teamplay & roles. these not only extend enjoyment but also make you more effective and die less. you don't have to run up against the lvl 40s head to head.  jump in a tank and blow his ass up! or group up and do it tactical style with a sniper/medic base and an engie/assault team.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what makes the real difference is this is battlefield, not cod.  teamplay & roles. these not only extend enjoyment but also make you more effective and die less. you don't have to run up against the lvl 40s head to head.  jump in a tank and blow his ass up! or group up and do it tactical style with a sniper/medic base and an engie/assault team.



Aha, yeah you got it spot on, I'm a tankie! Sad I wasn't able to test the Caspian Border map. Funnily, I'm a kind of team player but sometimes its a bit odd. One thing I noticed for sure is that K/D takes a toll on teamplay. It makes some people hide in a bush and just cater for a better K/D. When I started caring about that, I found myself going less for objectives and more towards a positive score. You gotta agree that sometimes its less rewarding for some roles out there. Like for instance, the stats at the end of a match, team heroics should be stated, like who disabled more MCOMs, revived more players (this sadly works both ways, like reviving in front of tanks etc) and who repaired more stuff. Countless times, I've seen myself risk my life just to repair a tank which was vital to secure a point and die trying. When you look at the final score, you only see K/D ratio and score thats it. 

I would have liked to play with friends, but sadly I have to work and have a family, so sometimes I just jump in for a quick match at sometimes odd hours. No wonder I find myself playing more single player RTS/RPG games lately.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2011)

meh dont care flashlight red dot blinding turns me off completely

i can understand a small penalty but full out blinding when out doors from a flashlight from 20 feet away? really or the awesome scope glare that blinds you just as badly overall the beta is shit and i feel the regular game is going to suck as well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2011)

I just changed the platoon avatar. What do you guys think?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2011)

ah why did i uninstall origin and the the beta. i want to play with ya'll


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 2, 2011)

any having problem looking at battle reports?

Battle Report no longer available
Could not find the Battle Report in the Statistics engine


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 2, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> any having problem looking at battle reports?
> 
> Battle Report no longer available
> Could not find the Battle Report in the Statistics engine



Works here though.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> ah why did i uninstall origin and the the beta. i want to play with ya'll



Sorry but


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It's a shame you don't like it  why does the server browser need to be in game though? I don't understand how its such a large factor since I seem to stay ingame most of the time.



well for one, it doesnt bloody work for a lot of people, me included. i cannot join servers at all, its broken.

if you can start the game, you can use in game browser. or even an in-origin browser. but nooooooo....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is the Brand New BF3 Feature List: All features are being included in the Beta and only for level 14 players and up. 

Full Feature List: 
Aimbot: 
* Auto Aim/Auto Shoot 
* Full No Spread, All bullets hit dead on center 
* Full 360 FOV Aimbot, can even see behind you 
* Bone Scan, Find a bone to hit when the player hides 
* Aim key, Select and use any aimkey you want to use 
* Choose from different Hitboxes to aim for; Head/Neck/Chest/Waist 
* Select Enemies, Friends, or Everyone as your target. 
* Smooth Aim, Slows the movement of the aimbot to look more like a natural player. 
* Visibility Checks, Aimbot only locks on when player can be hit 
* Knifebot with boneaim to target any area of the enemy 
* Auto Knife, Will knife as soon as enemy is in range 
* Auto Pistol, Hold down the fire key and watch it auto unload 
* Target by closest to distance or closest to crosshair 
* Preferred Target Selection, Enter a soldier name or clan tag to turn those players bounding boxes yellow to hunt them down 
* Friendly Target Skip, List the names of friends you don't want to kill 

ESP: 
* Name Tags, Show names of all friendlies and enemies. 
* Health Tags, Show health of all friendlies and enemies. 
* Visual Tags, Shows an icon or frame around enemies to give away their position, even behind walls. 
* Class Tags, Show class of all enemies and friendlies. 
* Distance Tags, Show the distance between you and all friendlies and enemies. 
* Smart Bounding Boxes, Enemy is red, RDX enemy is orange and anyone you want to take revenge on can be selected to have a yellow box 
* UAV ESP 
* UAV Warning 
* Can target UAV 

ViewDistance: 
* Select from three varying distances to allow you to see the entire map. 

Removals: 
* Remove Blur, Removes shellshock effect when explosions occur nearby 
* Remove Grass, Removes Grass and other vegetation to reveal enemies and gain FPS 
* Remove Sky, Blackens the sky to reveal light silhouettes of enemies on the horizon. Also makes aiming at gunships easier 
* Remove Fog, Removes fog to make enemies easier to see. 
* Remove Smoke, no more smoke from grenades, burning objects or orbital strikes 

2D Radar: 
* Reveals enemy positions. 
* Zoom feature 

Misc: 
* Trigger Bot, Lets you be more discreet by only firing when your crosshair hovers over the enemy. 
* Two Tone Chams, paints a bright color skin, visible through walls, on both enemies and friendlies. Shows you a different color when they are behind something 
* Spawn beacon Chams, find enemy spawn beacons with ease 
* Show FPS, Show how many frames per second your running 
* Show Ping, Display your current ping on screen 
* Show Time, Display the current time in game 
* Show Kills, Display your current kill/death ratio 
* Visual Toggle, Make trees, tire tracks, rain, snow, and many other things disappear and reappear at the stroke of a key 
* Enemy Aim Warnings, Enemy name appears at top center when they aim at you 
* Snap Lines, Renders a red line from the enemy aiming at you to your crosshair 
* Kill Sounds, You can define your own kills sounds at the number of kills you like. See our BF2142 Extreme VIP forum for member submitted sounds! 
* Choose from any of the games crosshairs


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh dont care flashlight red dot blinding turns me off completely
> 
> i can understand a small penalty but full out blinding when out doors from a flashlight from 20 feet away? really or the awesome scope glare that blinds you just as badly overall the beta is shit and i feel the regular game is going to suck as well



aaaaaaaand the winner of the 5,000th BF3 Clubhouse Forum Post goes to Crazyeyesreaper, bitching about the beta and citing things that piss him off as usual.

Congratulations big guy!  I know you've been practicing at hating BF3 all day and I can't wait to see what the 10,000th post brings!



			
				futureeyesreaper said:
			
		

> meh, this game is so awesome.  I can't believe I was a laser blinding hater and/or even had a problem with a flashlight that is as bright as the sun!  My kdr is awesome.



Speaking of which, look up the BrightStrike.  That fucker will BLIND you from across the room and you won't see right for a full minute after it's not aimed at you.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well for one, it doesnt bloody work for a lot of people, me included. i cannot join servers at all, its broken.
> 
> if you can start the game, you can use in game browser. or even an in-origin browser. but nooooooo....



Yeah there is enough hiccups even in Bad Company 2 where it wouldn't load the DLC kits in the maps sometime or get kicked out of a game for no reason, I am worried that it'll become even more annoying now that it's browser based. If you're having problems connecting though you should check and see if your router has uPnP enabled, this fixed the issue for me personally and or I myself can't connect to any Gamearena servers except for my ISP's (IINET and Hypernia) otherwise I could join multiplay and non AU servers eg US ones. 250ms ping really isn't that noticeable in game and your shots should still register as they hit your opponent at least from what I've experienced.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well for one, it doesnt bloody work for a lot of people, me included. i cannot join servers at all, its broken.
> 
> if you can start the game, you can use in game browser. or even an in-origin browser. but nooooooo....



You should use IE9. Works great.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 2, 2011)

Is anyone gonna get a TPU party going or what? ^_^


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah Caspian got pretty harsh, even for my 6950. But we'll see what it's like at release.
> 
> And added you to the platoon just now Horrux.



I actually got better fps in caspian than in metro



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just changed the platoon avatar. What do you guys think?



ooo NICE!
I like it!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

Is it actually possible to find friends and join in their game? If so, how?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 2, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Is it actually possible to find friends and join in their game? If so, how?



Bottom right corner of browser will show you friends online. An option will appear next to the name in the form of a small icon that should allow you to join them (assuming there is an empty server spot).


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 2, 2011)

add to com center use this button


----------



## Frizz (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't connect to EA backend atm, this happening for everyone?


----------



## rampage (Oct 2, 2011)

I am having the back end server issues as well.   also i have noticed its saying i am rank 0 now, i was rank 17, even tho it shows all of my recent unlocks

its broken big time,  i had a lot less issues when the beta first come out


*edit   http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518960902389/

forums have no answer either, possible server re start


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Yeah I did the same thing, when it fixed itself though I put old batteries in and it worked fine too so maybe its a compatibility issue with wireless keyboards.



I swear I've been having the same problem with my G700 while wireless, it just cuts out for a second or two at certain points.

Also, anyone having issues with either Origin or Steam overlays flickering like mad? Both overlays for me flicker like crazy making them barely usable. Happened with Origin overlay before adding Steam, so 


EDIT: 





rampage said:


> I am having the back end server issues as well.   also i have noticed its saying i am rank 0 now, i was rank 17, even tho it shows all of my recent unlocks
> 
> its broken big time,  i had a lot less issues when the beta first come out



Click Stats next to your profile in Battlelog; "The BF3 Statistics Engine is currently down.". That's your problem.


----------



## rampage (Oct 2, 2011)

i am up and running again


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen a video of someone destroying the radio antenna on Caspian Boarder while a server was up?


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 2, 2011)

rampage said:


> i am up and running again



So was I, then it went down again


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

Just went down for me too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why would anyone care about DX11 for an online FPS?  Everyone who want's to increase their K/D and rank up fast will disable DX11, Ambient Occlusion, AA, and other IQ settings if it reduces any lag.  I've ranked up once per round (after the 12th Rank) once I get a good kill streak going.  If I get about 8-10 kill streak goin I would rank up before the end of the round.  That's if the server doesn't disconnect (sigh).



I have almost a 1.9KDR in BC2 with over 550 hours and I have always played it maxed out. If you are experiencing bad minimum FPS turning down settings will help, but if you aren't it won't. Especially going to DX10, most of the times moving from DX10 to DX11 results in a frame increase, not a loss.



GullyFoyle said:


> youtube vid



I was really hoping they used this song








But then I realized of course not, they would use the crappy song DICE used for their own video, was mildly disappointed.



TheMailMan78 said:


> You should use IE9. Works great.



One word. Chrome.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just changed the platoon avatar. What do you guys think?



Awesome!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


>





I love the comment "99 bugs but a fix ain't one". 

I saw today someone die and I was going to try to revive them......until their body flew across the map. I was thinking, hmmmm that's a new one. Become Superman when you die.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 2, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> The beta still runs in DX11 though even no its probably not using all the features the retail game will.



I see most of my cores in use while the game is running so probably right, but I don't see the DX 11 features, most noticeable with the cover with the piled up sand sacks it is flat as, but you can sort of tell how the tessellation would contribute to making it stick out and look better.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> "official word"
> 
> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Please use 32 player max only servers. We cannot guarantee your account security otherwise. #BF3BETA"



This too   http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925948154637/                                                            Gully thanks


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 2, 2011)

I am loving the beta, haven't had any probs so far, I guess I am one of the lucky ones with no crossfire issues.  I was getting a lot of lag but found its because I was playing with the game windowed, full screen fixed that.

Mind you I have only played for about 2hrs so my issues may start soon.

BTW - I am stoked they brought prone back, I hated crouching behind boxes in BC2 that were 1in to short and you get the top of head taken off by some muppet with a sniper rifle.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> This too   http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925948154637/                                                            Gully thanks



What a bitch fest. I want to join hacked servers but not suffer the consequences. Play the "I'm an innocent victim of uncontrollable circumstances" card. :shadedshu

What? Are we all 5 yrs old suddenly? 

These are probably the people who blame others as hackers just because they suck the wind. I really hope we get an admin program for our BF3 servers as I thought I remembered someone saying there was a possibility that wasn't going to be possible with BF3. Nothing empties a server quite like a "you're all hackers" player.


----------



## horik (Oct 2, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> BTW - I am stoked they brought prone back, I hated crouching behind boxes in BC2 that were 1in to short and you get the top of head taken off by some muppet with a sniper rifle.



now you can safely stay hidden in a bush laid on your belly


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 2, 2011)

i cant join any goddamn servers....it so damn frustrating


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 2, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> i cant join any goddamn servers....it so damn frustrating



they are re doing the servers right now ,I think they are taking those hack servers off and banning the guy`s who set them up.reason being those guys who have put them up are the dudes who build the aim bots and stuff,I really like this, means we all have a equal playing field on the 25. And Master no they are just spoiled kids who have nothing better to do why do you think that thread is locked now.Also I said back in Alpha do not be surprised to see Dice handle these server`s and hacker`s in an extreme way.Why they left Steam and invented Origin.


----------



## Q9650 (Oct 2, 2011)

hey guys can i play BF3 on my evga 1gb gtx 460 sc ee @1680x1050 on high settings? see my system specs for more info on my machine...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 2, 2011)

Q9650 said:


> hey guys can i play BF3 on my evga 1gb gtx 460 sc ee @1680x1050 on high settings? see my system specs for more info on my machine...



Yes, you should be fine with that.  You may see some small lags on big maps but that res shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Q9650 (Oct 2, 2011)

as far as i play @ 1680x1050 my gtx460 runs everything i throw at it. my lcd only support 1680x1050 so i cannot go 1920 but i am happy with 1680x1050..thanks


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I also have the same res on 22" but I'm with GTX570 SC. Great aspect ratio 16x10 don't feel I need to change. You will be fine with your specs and anyway I found out that at lower settings the game still looks great (played on medium/low/SSAO on 720p with GTS450 512 MB and it looked OK and played well)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2011)

im having a few issues @ med settings w 1680 x 1050 on my 4850.  Its to be expected I suppose, with enuff bitching to the wife I can get a new card in a month or 2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im having a few issues @ med settings w 1680 x 1050 on my 4850.  Its to be expected I suppose, with enuff bitching to the wife I can get a new card in a month or 2



If you OC you Q9450 a some. you can pull some more frames. the CPU is your PC's weakpoint@3Ghz and it will hold back any higher end GPU you upgrade to. 

Im not sure just how far you can go with a new graphics card. but i'd be looking at a 570 or 6950. A 560Ti will suffice if you cant afford either.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I been playing a lot of Support. And the one thing I have realized is, unless you are crouched with the bipod down, anything over 30 feet or so way is almost impossible to kill, or impossible to kill fast. It's pretty pointless to burst first, the 1st bullets accurate, 2nd bullet way to high, and 3rd bullet even higher, this is while trying to correct, but on such small bursts it's hard to judge how to correct as you usually need a few bullets to do so. So usually when trying to hit people at distance like snipers, I have to single fire the rounds, which is slow and they hit for very little. So I tap them a few times then they just hide. Or a guy 30 or so feet away, don't even bother aiming at him, recoil will just own you, go prone and bipod it, because if you don't mid fire he's goign to turn and own you with his Medic or Engineer AR.

I got a bit sick of that and decided to try out the AR's finally, no sights or anything, very little deviation while firing. And they seem to hit just as hard, was extremely easy to snipe with. And the recoil on it seemed to be better while standing and aiming that prone (non-bipod) as Support. I haven't got to try the foregrip on the ARs yet, but the LMG's it feels like it does nothing.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I been playing a lot of Support. And the one thing I have realized is, unless you are crouched with the bipod down, anything over 30 feet or so way is almost impossible to kill, or impossible to kill fast. It's pretty pointless to burst first, the 1st bullets accurate, 2nd bullet way to high, and 3rd bullet even higher, this is while trying to correct, but on such small bursts it's hard to judge how to correct as you usually need a few bullets to do so. So usually when trying to hit people at distance like snipers, I have to single fire the rounds, which is slow and they hit for very little. So I tap them a few times then they just hide. Or a guy 30 or so feet away, don't even bother aiming at him, recoil will just own you, go prone and bipod it, because if you don't mid fire he's goign to turn and own you with his Medic or Engineer AR.
> 
> I got a bit sick of that and decided to try out the AR's finally, no sights or anything, very little deviation while firing. And they seem to hit just as hard, was extremely easy to snipe with. And the recoil on it seemed to be better while standing and aiming that prone (non-bipod) as Support. I haven't got to try the foregrip on the ARs yet, but the LMG's it feels like it does nothing.



spray that shit son,spray it good


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you OC you Q9450 a some. you can pull some more frames. the CPU is your PC's weakpoint@3Ghz and it will hold back any higher end GPU you upgrade to.
> 
> Im not sure just how far you can go with a new graphics card. but i'd be looking at a 570 or 6950. A 560Ti will suffice if you cant afford either.



A new build is coming at/after Xmas, but im starting with GFX now.  My price range is ~ $200 CAN w/ taxes, so im more looking at a 6850/70 and another to follow.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2011)

Have you guys seen this????

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925935213578/1/

Look how many people have signed already.





Christ I just realized they may reset battle log also so we may have to do the whole platoon thing over again.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you guys seen this????
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925935213578/1/
> 
> ...



Thanks, I signed. We already have facebook and statverse. Battlelog sorta gives me a disjointed gaming experience so far, just the idea of having to close the game and reopening it to switch modes/servers etc. makes my blood boil.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

fucking HATE battlelog. -- Signed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't had any real problems with Battlelog. It's easy enough to join a server and then when you leave it auto closes the window. Doesn't feel any different that leaving a server in BC2 really. I always have my internet open in the background anyways. I probably won't sign, as signing less than a month before release isn't going to change a thing anyways. And after it releases I would rather have them working on weapon tweaks, hit boxes, fixes, and toher crap. Rather than working on a menu that isn't going to change much. If they make an ingame menu and don't require Battlelog, Platoons and crap won't be checked much, I don't mind the setup at all really.



AltecV1 said:


> spray that shit son,spray it good



That isn't going to help at all. Spraying is for suppressing people behind rocks and crap. When someone is in front of you and you spray, it is horribly inaccurate. Even burst firing they are able to turn and kill you in in 2 or 3 bullets, spraying with no cover is not a good idea, and it's not an answer for all situations. The M249 seems to have less deviation than the PKP, but it's still horrible. I was just playing a round firing at a Medic would was prone not looking at me. Fired 5x 3 round bursts, the 1st bullet from each hit him, then he turns and lets 1 three round burst go and kills me, hit me with all 3 bullets.

I'm just saying the LMGs right now don't hit harder than the ARs (guns like the M416 seems to 1 shot kill to the body) and they are horribly inaccurate by comparison. The only time they are half way decent is if you are prone with a bipod, any other time, it would be better to have another weapon. Also it seems every weapon in the game with any kit provides suppressive fire, had a Recon with an SVD firing bullets over my head and blurring my vision. What is that crap? Every class gets to suppress, just Support only gets points for it? Thats pretty lame, anyone can fill the role then.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 2, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I am loving the beta, haven't had any probs so far, I guess I am one of the lucky ones with no crossfire issues.  I was getting a lot of lag but found its because I was playing with the game windowed, full screen fixed that.
> 
> Mind you I have only played for about 2hrs so my issues may start soon.
> 
> BTW - I am stoked they brought prone back, I hated crouching behind boxes in BC2 that were 1in to short and you get the top of head taken off by some muppet with a sniper rifle.



Wish I could say the same; mainly due to intermittent performance issues I find it hard to compete and haven't had much fun (outside of my six knife kills anyway). Dunno that I'm having crossfire issues per se (disabling still seemed to eventually drop to unplayable framerates too at times) but I need it on anyway as one 6850 drops me from like 33 to 20 FPS at stock clocks outside (GPUs at 925/1150 can get all the up into the 50s too at times in first section so all over the place, really). By the third part of the map it's especially bad (or could also be that section; don't get there too much though). 

However, unlike crazyeyes, there's no way in hell I expect to feel the same about the full game or that it will "suck". Especially after some time and patches, like any (BF) game.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you guys seen this????
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925935213578/1/
> 
> Look how many people have signed already.





random said:


> Thanks, I signed. We already have facebook and statverse. Battlelog sorta gives me a disjointed gaming experience so far, just the idea of having to close the game and reopening it to switch modes/servers etc. makes my blood boil.





FreedomEclipse said:


> fucking HATE battlelog. -- Signed



You all realize that the likely hood of DICE removing Battlelog from the game is less then the sun splitting in two right? I'm assuming you do. If so what's the point?

I'll admit I don't mind Battlelog. Sure I'd rather have something like the BC2 or BF2 setup, but it's not enough for me to sign.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 2, 2011)

Battlelog doesn't bother me, the server browser is no worse than the in-game ones that DICE\EA has put out in past BF games.  If they could only add the Server Queuing from BC2 it would be quite a bit better.  Sure, it's basically a lame BF-themed FB, but it does work decently well.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you guys seen this????
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925935213578/1/
> 
> ...



That ain't even half of it.  Check out EAUK's forum regarding:
In game Ping
Add In game server browser
In game squad management is by far, the highest vote count I've seen on that forum.  

There is a lot more going on with this game then just bugs.  People don't like the direction of how we can play the game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> You all realize that the likely hood of DICE removing Battlelog from the game is less then the sun splitting in two right? I'm assuming you do. If so what's the point?
> 
> I'll admit I don't mind Battlelog. Sure I'd rather have something like the BC2 or BF2 setup, but it's not enough for me to sign.



Oh look, CrazyEyesReaper has competition.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 2, 2011)

Hit Registration.  They say hit registration is client side now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone up for some Sunday gaming? I'll be in a party in BattleFace.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 2, 2011)

how can i play with you guys?

EDIT: never mind i applied do the platoon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hit Registration.  They say hit registration is client side now.



Ive experienced a lot of what hes talking about in the video. Like when i bump into a enemy while fighting in the metro. I get at least 3 or 4 hits from my rifle or PDW (Machine pistol) and i have red dot laser so i know the motherfucker is partially blinded. then he just fires once with a MP-44 grach or M9 or any of the starter pistols and im insta killed.

Everything he talks about in the video, ive experienced


----------



## Frizz (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought you people in the west peaked around this hour?  and here I was looking forward for some action with the TPU platoon.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 2, 2011)

Well,  I caught the bug too I guess,  got origin installed and dling it now.  Almost at 3MB/s!  Now to see if my system can actually run it.


----------



## raptori (Oct 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive experienced a lot of what hes talking about in the video. Like when i bump into a enemy while fighting in the metro. I get at least 3 or 4 hits from my rifle or PDW (Machine pistol) and i have red dot laser so i know the motherfucker is partially blinded. then he just fires once with a MP-44 grach or M9 or any of the starter pistols and im insta killed.
> 
> Everything he talks about in the video, ive experienced



almost same , now its worse than BFBC2


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 2, 2011)

I dont know whats changed but when I enable fullscreen the game just closes... that's if I can even join a server.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 2, 2011)

It happened to me once because i "manually" clicked on Maximize on BF3 windows but clicked on "Go To Game" worked everytime.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 2, 2011)

Man I wish I didn't love Football so much I could game )


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just going to wait for release now.

/uninstalled.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2011)

No one chilling on Teamspeak leaves me bored lol and why can't release be closer :/


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Oh look, CrazyEyesReaper has competition.



jealous? 



j/k


----------



## Frizz (Oct 2, 2011)

Good thing RAGE and Arkham City comes out weeks or so before BF3 , plenty of games to look forward to if you can't stand the 3+ weeks wait.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm just going to wait for release now.
> 
> /uninstalled.



find that good stuff and work at it till you find release. ^_^


----------



## purecain (Oct 2, 2011)

for those of you in the uk, 

fighting on the frontline:fighting the taliban is just about to start on channel 4...(wow their showcasing the new WARTHOG APC....) 
The BvS 10 is an All Terrain Armoured Vehicle produced by BAE Systems Land Systems Hagglunds of Sweden. This vehicle, referred to as the All Terrain Vehicle (protected) - ATV(P) or warthog by the UK forces, was originally developed as a collaboration between industry - Hägglunds Vehicle AB - and the UK Ministry of Defence (MoD) on behalf of the Royal Marines.

back on topic, i had a good few hours without the disconnect from server every 2nd round...

did anyone else or is anyone else having these same periods of server connection stability...


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> find that good stuff and work at it till you find release. ^_^



wat?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2011)

For some reason I can't find any servers right now? I even turned off all my filters.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 2, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hit Registration.  They say hit registration is client side now.



Yea, a lot of those issues really are problems.  I'm sure there are situations where I benefit from them, but I hate when they take any amount of skill out of the equation and replace it with luck\chance.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 2, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Server Files Leak, DICE Warns Against Joining Non Official Servers



Spoiler



Sunday, 2 October, 2011 at 12:21 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

Yesterday, an old Battlefield 3 beta server build was leaked causing many unauthorized modded servers to pop up on the Battlelog server browser. Some of these servers were running 128 players or more, other gamemodes on Operation Metro and modified point values. DICE warns people not to join these servers as it could cause your EA account to become banned.

In Battlefield 2 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 ranked server providers must submit server IPs to DICE to be added to a whitelist. This allows DICE to control exactly what servers show up as ranked. Battlefield 3 ranked servers will most likely have whitelist support added soon to combat modded servers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 2, 2011)

It's just too intermittently super choppy for me to really enjoy but I appreciate the chance to get a feel for the gameplay before the final drops. 

On a more positive note it is appears to be utilizing most if not all of my cores (HT on). At any given time at least six have load of like 30-100%. But that obviously isn't helping it run any better at this early juncture. It needs some better code and driver support all of which we will have.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 2, 2011)

How to play Support:

- Hide like a bitch
- Shoot from behind your allies' back like a bitch
- Killsteal like a bitch
- A bitch

They either have to buff up the damage or suppression effect.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 2, 2011)

I've played a lot of games where I got put in a squad with 3 Support classes and not a medikit to be found.  Suits me just fine, since I play assault most of the time.  It's be nice to have a balanced squad though.

The last game I saw all three of the support dudes in my squad throw out ammo boxes though.  The planets must have aligned for a game.  I can't wait until this game releases.


----------



## MetalHead74 (Oct 2, 2011)

Game is running perfect for me.. make sure you guys configure the server browser to only show servers in your country or area it really helps alot.. I have no problems with hit registration or lag. Game keeps getting better and better for me. Also i just keep clicking on servers wether they are full or not over and over and i always get in a server under 3 or 4 minutes tops.  Good luck!


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 2, 2011)

random said:


> Good thing RAGE and Arkham City comes out weeks or so before BF3 , plenty of games to look forward to if you can't stand the 3+ weeks wait.



Very true just sad that I only game on PC and Batman Arkham city is postponed until Nov 1st sigh 

On another note.... I was planning on pre-purchasing this game today! (BF3) but I am just seeing all these issues and I am not a fan of the internet browser launch.... I am second guessing my thoughts to do this! I might wait to see how release goes and how many issues they can fix.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 3, 2011)

>



lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Server Files Leak, DICE Warns Against Joining Non Official Servers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



play on modded server = lose all EA games in your account. fun times ahead?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 3, 2011)

All servers down...WTH??


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 3, 2011)

random said:


> Good thing RAGE and Arkham City comes out weeks or so before BF3 , plenty of games to look forward to if you can't stand the 3+ weeks wait.



Arkham City PC has been delayed to "November". Someone else replying to you said it was delayed until November '1st' and I'd love to see the source of that info, as so far, all I've heard is its a fuzzy "sometime in November" placeholder date.



Mussels said:


> play on modded server = lose all EA games in your account. fun times ahead?



I personally played on one of them, as did a bunch of my friends who I play BC2 with and I'm sure its an empty threat, more intended to get people to shy away from the servers than actually carrying punitive weight heavier than a paper tiger can bear.

I'll stay away from the servers anyway (the gameplay of shitty Metro in Conquest mode isn't very good), as I've warned my friends to do just in case, but considering the vast amount of people who participated in the Beta, especially _with friends who might invite them to join the server they're in_, who may have graced the hacked servers with a connection simply thinking they were official EA tests like Caspian Border servers were, it would be infeasible and a PR shitstorm if suddenly EA started banning hundreds, probably thousands of shiny new Origin accounts, thereby possibly robbing those gamers of Crysis 2, Alice Madness Returns and Dragon Age 2 purchases, simply for the crime of being curious during the largest Open Beta in gaming history.

Even EA isn't that stupid. Thank the gods.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder to what extent your account gets banned.

you could still register a new email and use it to register the key that comes with the finished game if you do get banned. thats if they dont ban your IP but what if your ISP uses a Dynamic IP??

all you lose are your Master account stats and vet status (if you have any)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> lol



I'm one of the bush people.  I do pretty well for myself.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> lol



Do you have a close up of that?


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wonder to what extent your account gets banned.
> 
> you could still register a new email and use it to register the key that comes with the finished game if you do get banned. thats if they dont ban your IP but what if your ISP uses a Dynamic IP??
> 
> all you lose are your Master account stats and vet status (if you have any)



You know, I don't particularly mind their absence, but I don't have Vet status in a ton of stuff when I totally should.

I had BF2 close to when it came out, before the grenade spam, and left around when they took over a year for patch 1.5 or whatever it was. I also got BF2142 back in the days when just going on the Titan crashed the hell out of your machine, and BC2 before all the Steam sales.

I wonder what the conditions are to trigger it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hit Registration.  They say hit registration is client side now.



The instant death is how I die most of the time. The 2nd problem was around in BC2 as well, has nothing to do with client side, has to do with, you send your info out to the server, they send theres, you are around the corner from what you can see, for them you aren't.



kid41212003 said:


> How to play Support:
> 
> - Hide like a bitch
> - Shoot from behind your allies' back like a bitch
> ...



Glad I'm not insane in thinking this. And even doing what you said just blows as LMGs are by far the worst sniping weapons in the game. All I can do is hope to keep people marked and surppressed, because if they shoot me just once I will probably die and I need a good 3 - 5 bullets to kill them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> I wonder what the conditions are to trigger it?



I think its just a white lie to keep players off servers that arent part of the beta. but thats just my $2


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think its just a white lie to keep players off servers that arent part of the beta. but thats just my $2



Did you misquote me?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> Did you misquote me?



no - I just thought it was strange all along.

specially with their passwords for caspian border getting spread all over the interwebz.

people always want what they cant have but if they leave the server unpassworded and modify the server configs to show 0/100 players then start up a ruse that its from hackers stealing accounts and it will keep people away.

---

to put it short. Its like a beware of the dog sign but you cant see the dog so you have no idea how big or small it is.

What DICE/EA said about the hacked servers isnt impossible but then again the cover story isnt 100% believable.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 3, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hit Registration.  They say hit registration is client side now.



Its really starting to turn me off of the beta! Hope its better in final release!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 3, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Its really starting to turn me off of the beta! Hope its better in final release!



That means you are only as good as your connection, which is a major issues IMO.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The 2nd problem was around in BC2 as well, has nothing to do with client side, has to do with, you send your info out to the server, they send theres, you are around the corner from what you can see, for them you aren't.



That's exactly why Client-Sided Hit Detection is bad lol.  When it's server-side you're both seeing what the server is broadcasting, it normalizes things preventing any sort of advantage someone has (to an extent).



1Kurgan1 said:


> Glad I'm not insane in thinking this. And even doing what you said just blows as LMGs are by far the worst sniping weapons in the game. All I can do is hope to keep people marked and surppressed, because if they shoot me just once I will probably die and I need a good 3 - 5 bullets to kill them.



LMG's aren't bad at all.  I do pretty good with them.  I would go one further and say I frag just as hard as Support as I do as Assault some times.  I honestly think they should have given Support most of the Medic Elements, but oh well.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 3, 2011)

yea im in maine so.... client side hit detection means the game will be 99% impossible for me to play and enjoy

went from 

1.4-1.8 K/D and 185-190 SPM in BC2 
down to
.1-.6 K/D and 150-165 SPM, in BF3

the way the game is currently isnt fun at all its sad but from my position in the North East playing Duke Nukem Forever or Call of Duty online to a guy whos hosting it off his home PC in his moms basement has better heat detection and is more fun, thats pretty damn sad, there new system basically screws someone like me, overall from the Beta and what ive seen its utter shit, dice actually managed to make shit WORSE then BF2's atrocious hit detection and worse then BC2, lol rather hilarious to watch them hype it up but from my position besides the better graphics BF3 is worse in nearly every single regard and if you dont have unlocks the game punishes noobs even harder then BC2 does lol.

and shotguns are nerfed hardcore in the final game theyve made the shotguns crosshairs THINNER and harder to see which is just fantastic seems DICE nerfs shit that didnt need it and just in general failed with BF3 so far.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it just me or is the UMP 45 godly again in this game?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 3, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Is it just me or is the UMP 45 godly again in this game?



Nope, it's not just you.  That thing would just as soon kill you with one as to look at you.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 3, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Nope, it's not just you.  That thing would just as soon kill you with one shot than look at you.



Pair it with flash light and game is over.  They really need to tone down the flash light.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed.  Hell, I was behind a squadie who was using one, tonight, and it was so damn bright even pointing away from me that it was hard to see.

On a lighter note, tonight was the first night things started falling into place and I had a couple of good games where I got into the groove.  Makes things much more enjoyable, because I was really stinking the place up before.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> *1.4-1.8 K/D* and 185-190 SPM in *BC2*
> down to
> .1-.6 K/D and 150-165 SPM, in BF3



Your signature begs to differ...


----------



## Frizz (Oct 3, 2011)

No doubt though I noticed the upgrades make a whole lot of difference as it would in BFBC2 to anyone's KD ratio or SPM. Started at <1.00 KD/ratio and 100 ish SPM til I got the upgrades that suited my play style which is M16/AK74 reflex with silencer and foregrip. Now rockin 1.427kd and 342spm as assault, doing much better than my BFBC2 profile but then again the beta is only for one map, I don't do all that well in big maps with vehicles. The hits register fine for me although not when I am the one being shot usually I'd only feel the last shot that'd kill me, I don't even see my health go down or anything sometimes when someone is spraying at me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 3, 2011)

I went from a 1.1 k/d this morning to 1.5 k/d and my spm doubled. It's all about knowing game environment... and whoring the m416/AEK.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 3, 2011)

Just rounded out a nice game to find out that there's a Battlelog update in progress. Let's hope it's good!

I've now got two stars, one with the 870 Combat, and one with the M4A1. What wonderful weapons in the beta. I prefer both in the subways, and use the following loadouts:

870 MCS w/ Reflex Sight, Extended Mags, Flechette Rounds & COVR
M4A1 w/ Reflex Sight, Foregrip, Suppressor & Ammo

On a random note, it seems like sniping today has been completely and utterly worthless. I've had solid aim with no hit markers about half the time. Decided to go all out with the M4, and glad I did.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2011)

M4A1/Suppressor/ACOG/Vert Grip = Win.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2011)

xenocide said:


> LMG's aren't bad at all.  I do pretty good with them.  I would go one further and say I frag just as hard as Support as I do as Assault some times.  I honestly think they should have given Support most of the Medic Elements, but oh well.



Looking at your stats I see you have only used the 1st LMGs, I moved past those, I might have to try them out. But the PKP 3 burst firing only 1 of those bullets is going to hit your intended target. M249 you might get lucky and land 2 as it has less kick.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea im in maine so.... client side hit detection means the game will be 99% impossible for me to play and enjoy
> 
> went from
> 
> ...



It's surprising your SPM has gone down, seems everyone has high SPM in BF3, more points for doing actions. There are numerous East Coast servers up, I seen NJ servers all the time, my connection seems fine all the way across the US. But I don't know what net you got, so hard to compare.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 3, 2011)

can someone help me please.i joined the TPU platoon but i cant figure out how do i see who is playing and join them ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2011)

if you are in Battlelog, up top there is Platoon on the menu. Click that then you will see Techpowerup, click that and now you see the platoon, if you want to see the member list, click that on the left side. If their icon is surrounded in green it means they are on Battlelog, you will have to click each person and see if they are playing or not.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> if you are in Battlelog, up top there is Platoon on the menu. Click that then you will see Techpowerup, click that and now you see the platoon, if you want to see the member list, click that on the left side. If their icon is surrounded in green it means they are on Battlelog, you will have to click each person and see if they are playing or not.



OK but i cant find how do join them...or is that even possible?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2011)

If you click on their name to see their profile, if it shows an option to join their game, then they are playing. If it doesn't, then they aren't playing.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you click on their name to see their profile, if it shows an option to join their game, then they are playing. If it doesn't, then they aren't playing.



ok thanks  there are people logged in but i guess nobody is playing,i try later again when you bastards wake up in the US


----------



## xenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looking at your stats I see you have only used the 1st LMGs, I moved past those, I might have to try them out. But the PKP 3 burst firing only 1 of those bullets is going to hit your intended target. M249 you might get lucky and land 2 as it has less kick.



I die to the M249 a lot, but I prefer the starting LMG's because they are essentially the same thing as the Assault Rifles but with larger clips.  I rarely use bursts at all because to be honest, spraying is just as accurate in this game, and with the amount of recoil bursting produces after the 2nd shot you're screwed.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 3, 2011)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/-TecVi-snuif09/stats/174502076/

This is how much I care about snipers =) ASSAULT MASTER CLASS.

Feel free to add me btw.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2011)

If anyone thinks they are a good player here, then here is your benchmarks













One day when I grow up and get big and strong I will reach 2.6 million SPM, you just wait!



xenocide said:


> I die to the M249 a lot, but I prefer the starting LMG's because they are essentially the same thing as the Assault Rifles but with larger clips.  I rarely use bursts at all because to be honest, spraying is just as accurate in this game, and with the amount of recoil bursting produces after the 2nd shot you're screwed.



I'll have to try spraying, realistically that shouldn't work well for sniping, so I guess I have just stopped myself from doing it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If anyone thinks they are a good player here, then here is your benchmarks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111003/Capture130.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111003/Capture131.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111003/Capture132.jpg
> ...


Hacked servers lol go to the weapons section five buck says they have 1 million kills with 45 mns of play .And you wonder why DICE banned those guys hahaha


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep, all hackers, top guy I think had 5.5 million kills, didn't look at the rest.


----------



## caleb (Oct 3, 2011)

Its time for a new PC cause I keep dying from lockups all the time. Game works ok untill there is a sound being played then my PC locks up for a sec. That damn that Forex and USD/PLN exchange rate lately. By example i2500K went from 710PLN up to 860PLN within a week.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Is it just me or is the UMP 45 godly again in this game?





MT Alex said:


> Nope, it's not just you.  That thing would just as soon kill you with one as to look at you.



the UMP-45 is retardedly OP. To the point where its more powerful then assualt rifles. in most cases it takes only 2 hits from a UMP-45 (or less depending on the fucked up hit detection) to kill you at 100% HP


----------



## xenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

It has been well noted that the SMG's are ridiculously powerful in BF3.  They definitely need some nerfing to be balanced.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

xenocide said:


> It has been well noted that the SMG's are ridiculously powerful in BF3.  They definitely need some nerfing to be balanced.



I think the SMG line is fine. its more to do with individual guns.

Also one thing i hate about the beta -- the stardard AK47 is WEAK


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 3, 2011)

all weapons are retarded weak until lyou unlock every god damn thing with that weapon 10 hrs later. then its semi decent lolz

and Kurgan my net is 18mbps down 512kbps up shouldnt be a problem its overall distance

say i join on you or highway or erocker most of the time the server is west coast 

thats 2600 milles 1 way for client side detection to work right it travels from whomever im shooting at to the server back to the client then back to the server

so when im shooting someone its multi trip 2600 1 way 5200 back again just on MY end not counting client packets from whom im shooting at to the server

say they are in maine as well thats 10400 miles before all the info is processed then whomever is left alive that info has to be sent back to the server again resulting in another 2600miles for 13000 miles round trip before a bullet hit registry is detected considered good then delievered back to the person in real time

for BC2 its 5200 + 2600 for 7800 total miles round trip now granted yes other servers closer to me are not nearly as bad but the problem persists mostly just from how its set up to much handshaking for get the information needed, 

the way its setup right now is actually worse then if the matches were hosted on a persons machine much like  Call Of Duty there matchmaking is currently superior at this juncture from what ive seen, maybe dice can turn it around but color me jaded on there past efforts to fix BF2 and BC2 of various issues that just made things WORSE, im sure everyone recalls the Medal of Honor hit detection patch they brought over to BC2 lolz



Simply put BF3 has to much more overhead for someone in my location in terms of distance to get proper info.

so i dropped BF3 went to play BC2 tonight 1.5-4.0 K/D every round. latency usually around 90ms-100ms 

most BF3 servers i have 200-250ms ping / latency

and its readily apparent to me that BC2 is much faster paced then BF3, and since im not getting 1 shot by every weapon i dont have access to its much more enjoyable as well lol


----------



## xenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

I have around 50ms to NJ\NYC\Illinois\VA servers for BF3 and the exact same for BC2, gonna go ahead and say it's your connection.  I should have 20-30ms to NYC and NJ, but my Comcast connection has oddly high latency.  The only unlocks I've ever used were Sprint (doesn't affect damage) and recently Forefrip on some guns (only affects recoil).  So I beg to differ that all the guns are worthless until you put in 10 hours.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 3, 2011)

dosent explain why BC2 has half the latency / ping 

the above is 1 example

the extreme example and BC2 still has 100ms ping vs BF3 average of 200-250


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

when playing BF3, i more or less use the PP-2000 PDW. Ive just unlocked the second IR scope and flashlight for it last night. its a good gun and it kills stuff unless that the guys running around with UMP, then it doesnt matter who fires first.


----------



## purecain (Oct 3, 2011)

if hit detection is client side and the server lets players move forwards and backwards in time with varying latency, all we are left with is chaos....

how could they have not come across this problem... 

their servers simply do not keep players in sync... and we might aswell rename it anerchy online

or even better Instadeath ''you wont know what hit you... literally''...

the netcode is broken beyond belief... its worrying...


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 3, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm one of the bush people.  I do pretty well for myself.



SO am I, when I attack.
I also like knifing the snipers on dumbshit Island.
in defense I usually C4 the boxes. lol
Just when they think The are arming the box, BOOM!




1Kurgan1 said:


> Glad I'm not insane in thinking this. And even doing what you said just blows as LMGs are by far the worst sniping weapons in the game. All I can do is hope to keep people marked and surppressed, because if they shoot me just once I will probably die and I need a good 3 - 5 bullets to kill them.



NO wonder my KDR and spm was shit.
lol
I was starting to actually believe I was a shit player.
I would always see everyone's stats were 3x better than mine lol.
now you people all see what I've been going through.
I've almost exclusively played the support class.
My scores didn't' start getting better until i got the PP2000.
good these stats aren't permanent. lol
When game goes live imma go assault until I unlock the pp2000.
lol



FreedomEclipse said:


> when playing BF3, i more or less use the PP-2000 PDW.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you have a close up of that?


Sorry, nope. Just got it from a friend



xenocide said:


> It has been well noted that the SMG's are ridiculously powerful in BF3.  They definitely need some nerfing to be balanced.


They are highly effective in cqb, as what they are meant to be. Since only map out there is metro, it has become a staple as of now and has gotten an amount of attention.. people will say its op, because they get sprayed in the face almost half of the time with some pp2000 whore with sprint MW-ing his way in the tunnels XD. But I doubt they will be overused or as highly effective in real battlefield maps


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Speople will say its op, because they get sprayed in the face almost half of the time with some pp2000 whore with sprint MW-ing his way in the tunnels XD.



If that was directed at me - I dont use the sprint perk. I carry extra ammo perk instead when using the PP-2000 as i tend to lay down cover and supressing fire. 

Out in the park. im either Support/Ammo or Assualt/Medic - Both with PP-2000 (because i like it, and because it pwns) In the tunnels. I go engineer with the rockets. because the Carl Gustav whores of BC2 have made their way onto BF3

I dont go anywhere without my PP-2000 Especially since i unlocked the tactical flashlight. 

but i hate when team mates flash their fucking light right at my face. It makes me wish that friendly fire was on.

-----

On a lighter note (pun intended) -- Players can now 'grief' other players on their team who spawn as sniper.....when 99% of the team are already snipers. just run around them shining your flashlight in their face!!!

Nothing says a bigger fuck you then a flashlight in the face!!!!


----------



## caleb (Oct 3, 2011)

The real question is can you blind some1 in a tank ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

caleb said:


> The real question is can you blind some1 in a tank ?



Theres only one way to find out


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If that was directed at me - I dont use the sprint perk. I carry extra ammo perk instead when using the PP-2000 as i tend to lay down cover and supressing fire.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



lol not at all directed at you. I play most of the time in SG / JP servers, and this is how people normally roll there. 

In anycase, good tip on the flashlight thing XD. I used to do that to Vassili wannabees who cant hit s#it.. but it was smoke grenade back then


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pp-2000 ftmfw!


----------



## kg4icg (Oct 3, 2011)

also nothing says "shoot me, shoot me" more than running around in the daylight with your flashlight on giving you away. Hard to believe in 1 game I ran up a straight 30 kill streak.


----------



## caleb (Oct 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Theres only one way to find out



No flashlight.
No tank.

Keep on googling.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 3, 2011)

I really wonder how hardcore mode would be like.

You already die incredibly fast now and the balance is broken as hell.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 3, 2011)

so I just played some assault.
HOLY 5#17 no wonder you guys were doing so well.

support guns aren't even shooting bullets, more like paper.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> so I just played some assault.
> HOLY 5#17 no wonder you guys were doing so well.
> 
> support guns aren't even shooting bullets, more like paper.



Use support for the ammo and the PP-2000 for the gun. WINNING!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Use support for the ammo and the PP-2000 for the gun. WINNING!



Is more than that, its a DUH-WINNING!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2011)

All I have to say about this game IS







It's AWESOME!


----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2011)

What on earth have happened to games in Sweden? This game is about €30 in stores here. I might just get it if I like the beta. Tomorrow (when I get my GPU) we'll see.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 3, 2011)

You will all stop using the PP-2000 when you get the UMP-45. Duh Broken!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 3, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You will all stop using the PP-2000 when you get the UMP-45. Duh Broken!



It's pretty much the Golden Gun from Goldeneye 64.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You will all stop using the PP-2000 when you get the UMP-45. Duh Broken!



Yea, i want that gun! I just got the pp-2000.. I figured it wasn't any good, because of other games i used it in and it sucked. But i will give that gun a try today!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah thats one of the few guns I've never even really tried in BC2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I loved the pp2000 in BC2 then they nerfed it massively. After that I still use it now and then and laugh at the fire rate.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ive been trollin the BF3 threads and from what it looks like, dice has mentioned that all glitches and stuff they are fixing WILL NOT BE in the beta. The beta will stay just like it is until the 10th then we will have to wait for the release to see all of what they have fixed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I loved the pp2000 in BC2 then they nerfed it massively. After that I still use it now and then and laugh at the fire rate.



Still good in HC. Not so much in regular.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

The PP2000 was the first weapon I got platinum in on BC2


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2011)

I feel a little conflicted.. Tomorrow Rage comes out, and sadly this will be the first id game i do not purchase on release date.. Because I will be playing the beta until the 10.. but I will still pick it up, but just after the 10th.. I'll have to beat that game before the 25th... cause BF3 will consume me.. hehehe


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2011)

Squads cannot be created in game? Really???


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 3, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Squads cannot be created in game? Really???



Yeah i thought that was total BS.  If a friend joins the server, they will have to join the squad out of luck.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Squads cannot be created in game? Really???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

well.... I already hate battlelog. and since they defer squad management to battlelog. Im not sure if i want this game anymore.... I want to play BF3 with my mates and not fucking squad roulette Or musical chairs with friends that are hop scotching from squad to squad trying to be assigned to the right one.

I need to really think if i should cancel my pre-order now....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well.... I already hate battlelog. and since they defer squad management to battlelog. Im not sure if i want this game anymore.... I want to play BF3 with my mates and not fucking squad roulette Or musical chairs with friends that are hop scotching from squad to squad trying to be assigned to the right one.
> 
> I need to really think if i should cancel my pre-order now....



If they fix battlelog to handle the squad assignments and its actually works then all will be fine. Sure battlelog more or less sucks balls but but if you really have friends to play with they will most certainly be a friend in battlelog. I think the system for managing friends and parties is pretty decent. Even if battlelog is for the most part *completely fucking gay*.

I didnt take you for the "QQ I'm canceling" sort..... crazyeyes maybe.


Back to the UMP45. I agree its super OP and not in the sense that it has an edge over other guns but it stands head and shoulders above everything else.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2011)

For the PC, MW2 sold just over 700k units.  That came with the controversy of no dedicates servers.  BackOps did do better with just over 1mill units sold.  But there was no real controversy to speak of.   If those numbers are accurate it will be interesting to note how this game does on the PC? With all the controversy over lack of squad selection in game, battlelog itself, client side hit detection, missing in game ping, etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

There is a lot of boo hooing going on over a beta. A lot more then I expected from a tech community.

Honestly some things in Battlelog I really, REALLY like. Its just the fact I have to launch the game from it and lack of squad control I have the issue with.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2011)

If they create an in game browser that connects to battlelog with in the bf3.exe (the game) then battlelog will be fine. Let's hope they do... EA isn't one to let some other form of media destribute there games.. I don't see them using a non in house browser.. sure for the beta.. but not the game itself.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2011)

I get the impression that the controversy over being able to create in game squads is as bad as dedicated servers for MW2.  Just look at this poll over on the EAUK forms.  I've never seen that may people vote for a feature before.  Let alone seen so many participate in voting over there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just voted


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Why do consoles have it and we dont. Makes no damn sense.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 3, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> If they fix battlelog to handle the squad assignments and its actually works then all will be fine. Sure battlelog more or less sucks balls but but if you really have friends to play with they will most certainly be a friend in battlelog. I think the system for managing friends and parties is pretty decent. Even if battlelog is for the most part *completely fucking gay*.
> 
> I didnt take you for the "QQ I'm canceling" sort..... crazyeyes maybe.
> 
> ...



all of you hating on the UMP, the A-91 kicks its ass. easily. high fire rate and no recoil, I have accidentally killed so many people because they were running behind the guy I was shooting at and got hit with stray bullets after the first body fell.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> all of you hating on the UMP, the A-91 kicks its ass. easily. high fire rate and no recoil, I have accidentally killed so many people because they were running behind the guy I was shooting at and got hit with stray bullets after the first body fell.



Accidents don't just happen. Black Haru does.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

Im loving the PP2000 with red dot and laser. I took the stupid flash suppressor off cause it make you loose some accuracy


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im loving the PP2000 with red dot and laser. I took the stupid flash suppressor off cause it make you loose some accuracy



The PP2000 fired too slow for my liking, so I switched the UMP once I got it.  IMO the UMP is much better, even with the silencer.  I was able to counter snipers with it, even though it is an SMG / PDW.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why do consoles have it and we dont. Makes no damn sense.



+1

They are jerking us off imo. Console community were in tears that EA/DICE decided to make a PC port for them and they raged.

I dont think consoles need to use battlelog at all


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

What we need is some Boats and Hoes.....









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8T095mFdW8&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLA739010047727C21


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What we need is some Boats and Hoes.....
> 
> [yt]v=dWMQ0aSykF0[/yt]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8T095mFdW8&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLA739010047727C21



dont you mean


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> dont you mean



Fixed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

B+h=boats and hoes!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2011)

You guys don't think they will put an in game browser in the game? I think they will.. It's to simple of a process to build just a basic browser. All it would need to do is go to the battlelog page and that's it.

EDIT: I think the whole using different browsers is just to test for say browsers in phones and such. They already said you'll be able to change some stuff from your phone in the battlelog.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> You guys don't think they will put an in game browser in the game? I think they will.. It's to simple of a process to build just a basic browser. All it would need to do is go to the battlelog page and that's it.
> 
> EDIT: I think the whole using different browsers is just to test for say browsers in phones and such. They already said you'll be able to change some stuff from your phone in the battlelog.



Wut?
Unless they announce otherwise, what you see is what you get in retail.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Wut?



add a web browser inside the game for battlelog.

EDIT: I wasn't apart of the alpha testing, but i heard from others that they didn't use battlelog to access the game.. Did i hear wrong? I don't think it's that big of a change to add an ingame webbrowser to the final build.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> add a web browser inside the game for battlelog.



You mean in game server browser, in game menu setup, and all that jazz from inside the game?  Then have an *option* to click on battlelog which takes you to the web browser?  

On the flip side of the coin they could have added all those features to Origin.  Since we need it to run BF3 anyway and just drop the browser concept altogether.  Hate to see the mem usage for that though.  

But you shouldn't need that many programs to run one game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You mean in game server browser, in game menu setup, and all that jazz?  Then have an option to click on battlelog which takes you to the web browser?
> 
> On the flip side of the coin they could have added all those features to Origin.  Since we need it to run BF3 anyway and just drop the browser concept altogether.  Hate to see the mem usage for that though.
> 
> But it still begs the question of why you need so many applications to run one game?



Nice i like your thinking.. They could use origins it's more less the same as steam which has a built in web browser inside the steam app. Those pages of content are just web pages. Why would EA rely on a web browser that wasn't theres.. that could nerf our game with an update.. and the way firefox is going hell we will be at version 100 in no time..lol All the browser needs to do is show the battlelog pages and nothing else. Don't give the user the ablitiy to go anywhere else..  but it would seem part of the game... Most people don't know that those are web pages inside of steam.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah Origin seems pretty useless as it stands today outside of an EA marketplace.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 3, 2011)

origin has a web browser. you can open it while playing battlefield beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

digibucc said:


> origin has a web browser. you can open it while playing battlefield beta.



Yup. It opens right to google. Whats funny is it doesnt support the BF3 plug-in however......oh the irony.


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried just placing a shortcut from BF3.exe to the desktop and opening the game that way?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I have. It goes straight to battlelog. 



erocker said:


> Has anyone tried just placing a shortcut from BF3.exe to the desktop and opening the game that way?


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I have. It goes straight to battlelog.



Indeed! Thus, making Origin not needed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Has anyone tried just placing a shortcut from BF3.exe to the desktop and opening the game that way?



nope, try it out?

*damn bunk ass battlelog*

Hope they change their minds in the retail!


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I made my choice (Despite my worries) and pre-ordered BF3. But I have some questions some of you might be able to answer???

Okay if Battlelog goes down will the person owning the game still be able to play the single player campaign if they want???

The other question isn't really a questions it's more of a worry.....maybe EA has something about it.....So Origin already has it's issues with going down..... I do not know what in gods name made EA and the people at BF3 think that making Battlelog (another server setup) was a good idea. I mean we already have the chances for origin to go down now.... we will have the chance for Battlelog to go down too!..... I really hope they decide to get rid of it. I am not by any means holding my breath..... but it still would be very nice if they did!

BTW I just tried the applying the link to my desktop straight from BF3.exe and it still takes u to battlelog


----------



## Millennium (Oct 3, 2011)

I can see why some people don't like Battlelog but does anyone agree it makes the process of playing multiplayer more streamlined? At least compared to BFBC2. It takes minutes to join a server in BC2 once you get through the fancy menus, the login process, server browser and so on.
With the BF3 system you just click multiplayer, view servers, sort by ping, join server, then wait a few seconds and you are in game.

My point is that you don't have to wait for some fancy 3d server browser etc. and it seems to be pretty damn quick doing things like loading the map and so on. Less overhead. And when you get in game it seems faster then before if anything. Just my $0.02 anyway.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 3, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I can see why some people don't like Battlelog but does anyone agree it makes the process of playing multiplayer more streamlined? At least compared to BFBC2. It takes minutes to join a server in BC2 once you get through the fancy menus, the login process, server browser and so on.
> With the BF3 system you just click multiplayer, view servers, sort by ping, join server, then wait a few seconds and you are in game.
> 
> My point is that you don't have to wait for some fancy 3d server browser etc. and it seems to be pretty damn quick doing things like loading the map and so on. Less overhead. And when you get in game it seems faster then before if anything. Just my $0.02 anyway.



I will agree that it feels faster and feels more stream lined but I will also say besides the obvious issues..... it also makes me feel like I am playing a flash game instead of a real video game. (Minus the nicer graphics of course)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

Millennium has a point. it is alot faster then joining a BC2 server. I wouldnt wind battlelog if you can press shift+F1 and goto origin/battlelog while in game and change servers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2011)

if it hasnt been posted already

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...10/03/battlefield-3-open-beta-update-2.aspx##


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> if it hasnt been posted already
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...10/03/battlefield-3-open-beta-update-2.aspx##



Someone right click on your BF3 beta in origin and click check for updates? DOES IT DOWNLOAD ANYTHING?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 3, 2011)

Apparently, it re-downloads the entire game (3.9GBish?). The Alpha required you to do this, but you don't have to with the Beta as it doesn't change anything.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Someone right click on your BF3 beta in origin and click check for updates? DOES IT DOWNLOAD ANYTHING?



you dont update anything i dont think. its just a guy clearing this up again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

So it found updates today?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> So it found updates today?



I found a tick on my neck. Does that count?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I found a tick on my neck. Does that count?



I guess


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 3, 2011)

My Brother-in-law got an elk with his saddle gun, which should count.  The old .30-.30 is a joke of a cartridge, so he's pretty stoked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> My Brother-in-law got an elk with his saddle gun, which should count.  The old .30-.30 is a joke of a cartridge, so he's pretty stoked.



No its not. Shot placement son!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I can see why some people don't like Battlelog but does anyone agree it makes the process of playing multiplayer more streamlined? At least compared to BFBC2. It takes minutes to join a server in BC2 once you get through the fancy menus, the login process, server browser and so on.
> With the BF3 system you just click multiplayer, view servers, sort by ping, join server, then wait a few seconds and you are in game.
> 
> My point is that you don't have to wait for some fancy 3d server browser etc. and it seems to be pretty damn quick doing things like loading the map and so on. Less overhead. And when you get in game it seems faster then before if anything. Just my $0.02 anyway.



No, it by no means makes the "process of playing MP more streamlined".   It take far to long to join a server with battlelog then it does with BC2.  And the process to do so including the number of programs needed to join a MP game in BC2 is far less.  

Also, what fancy 3d server browser are you referring to?  If the feature is needed regardless of where it implemented then I wouldn't refer to a server browser as "fancy". To be fair and honest, BC2 loads faster for me then BF3 Beta.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Has anyone tried just placing a shortcut from BF3.exe to the desktop and opening the game that way?



I added it as a non-steam game into my library, so I can use the steam overlay in BF3 beta. AND my steam status says "Playing Battlefield 3"...


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2011)

Horrux said:


> I added it as a non-steam game into my library, so I can use the steam overlay in BF3 beta. AND my steam status says "Playing Battlefield 3"...



I noticed that yesterday.. I think you're on my friends list.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 3, 2011)

Horrux said:


> I added it as a non-steam game into my library, so I can use the steam overlay in BF3 beta. AND my steam status says "Playing Battlefield 3"...



That's because PB is disabled.  Wait until it's enabled


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No its not. Shot placement son!



Out here where the pavement ends and the West begins, it sure is.  You get one when you're a little kid after the .22 gets boring, to warm you up for real cartridges. You carry them in your saddle (I don't, I have a .444) because they are like a shovel - super handy to have, but for real work you use better machinery. 

Anyhow, been having better rounds again, today.  The only real frustrations were fellas packing the UMP-45.  I unlocked the M416 but haven't had a chance to use it much.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> If they create an in game browser that connects to battlelog with in the bf3.exe (the game) then battlelog will be fine. Let's hope they do... EA isn't one to let some other form of media destribute there games.. I don't see them using a non in house browser.. sure for the beta.. but not the game itself.



Won't happen, and I hope they don't. Because it will take a lot of time, what they would need is an entire Battlelog inside the game. Not just a join server, because if you wanted to find friends that were playing in your platoon you would need to use Battlelog anyways. So they would need to add that part to the game as well. And if they did then Battlelog just becomes another stat tracking site as no one would ever use it. I wouldnt hold my breath on an ingame list, it just won't happen, if it does Battlelog will die, people think it will get use without server lists and friends list, I don't think it will.



erocker said:


> Indeed! Thus, making Origin not needed.



Origin running isn't a huge deal. Eitherway, I don't think I have actually opened Origins window to start my game for the last week. I just click my link on my browser bar to bring me to Battlelog, then I start playing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Out here where the pavement ends and the West begins, it sure is.  You get one when you're a little kid after the .22 gets boring, to warm you up for real cartridges. You carry them in your saddle (I don't, I have a .444) because they are like a shovel - super handy to have, but for real work you use better machinery.
> 
> Anyhow, been having better rounds again, today.  The only real frustrations were fellas packing the UMP-45.  I unlocked the M416 but haven't had a chance to use it much.



30-30 is the repeater that won the west. Sure their are better/stronger rounds. I agree. But with a good well placed shot its enough for most common game......Truth of the matter is you have to be a better shot with a 30-30 then you do say a 30.06  Its all shot placement. Your brother proved it.

With that being said I carry a 30.06 pump. AKA Gamemaster.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 30-30 is the repeater that won the west. Sure their are better/stronger rounds. I agree. But with a good well placed shot its enough for most common game......Truth of the matter is you have to be a better shot with a 30-30 then you do say a 30.06  Its all shot placement. Your brother proved it.
> 
> With that being said I carry a 30.06 pump. AKA Gamemaster.
> 
> http://www.icollector.com/images/1206/19521/19521_0636_1_lg.jpg



Springfield M1903A4 for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Springfield M1903A4 for me.



I like bolt for competition but when I'm running down a white tail the bolt takes me off target. Everglades hunting means no tree stand. You gotta hit a small FAST deer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You gotta hit a small FAST deer.



My weapon of choice... a car. Allows for off season hunting as well!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 4, 2011)

This beta is going to make me cancel my preorder just out of hate for metro


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This beta is going to make me cancel my preorder just out of hate for metro



Then cancel it and STFU. Enough with the complaining from everyone.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 30-30 is the repeater that won the west. Sure their are better/stronger rounds. I agree. But with a good well placed shot its enough for most common game......Truth of the matter is you have to be a better shot with a 30-30 then you do say a 30.06  Its all shot placement. Your brother proved it.



It's not so much about shot placement here as distance to target, but yes, few rifles have shot more deer and Injuns as the old 30-30. 

Husqvarna Imperial 7mm Mag, here.  Triple beam mauser action.  So damn nice.







I have an old Springfield with the peep, too.  You don't see many .30-06s or .270s around here, anymore.  Once the magnum cartridges came out, they petered out.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 4, 2011)

New faq up on Battlelog



Spoiler



FAQ
*Why isn't there an amored vehicle on Op Metro?* 

There are no vehicles in Operarion Metro on any platform. For balance issues in the Alpha Trial, it was removed. 

*Changing display name?* 

If they have changed your ORIGIN name then your name on Battlelog will update as well but it will be a while before it does that and you'll need to play some games. 

Worst case is that it won't show your new name until Retail when Battlelog will be cleared of BETA content and started fresh. 

*Patch please, to many aimbotters today!* 

A patch wouldn't remove aimbots or hacks. 
Punkbuster is disabled during the Open BETA but we are monitoring what hacks are being used. 

*Battlefield 3 D3D Device Error Intel GMA 4500M.* 

Intel GMA 4500m is not supported. It only supports DirectX 10.0, not 10.1 which is the minimum requirements: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta [battlefield.com] 

*Your active soldier is not ready for duty? *

Hi! 

There is a problem with your Origin ID. You might try logging out from Battlelog and then logging back in. If that doesn't work then contact Origin support and they can help you.



Update from the team #7 is now up on Battlelog



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0  Posted: 17 hours ago  366 Comments
Today's first Battlelog update will go live at 09.00 CEST, that's in about 50 minutes. Downtime is expected to be up to 30 minutes. This affects Battlefield 3 PC Open Beta Online play.

Fixes include: 

•	Moderator icon has been added on the forums for moderators. 
•	Players with rank 45 will now recieve the correct icon on their stats page 
•	Improved the scroll handling in the Server Browser 
•	Added more patches for Leaderboards for Xbox 360 and PS3 
•	More accurate ping now shows up in the server browser 
•	More accurate number of players now show up in the server browser



Battlefieldo - BF3, A True Sequel to BF2? Yes



Spoiler



_Before reading this article, it’s necessary to watch this video_

Ever since the announcement of Battlefield 3 at the start of 2011, DICE have been stating it as the true sequel to Battlefield 2. The franchise was built on large battles giving the player a wide selection of tools to use at their disposal. Ever since Battlefield 2, this has been somewhat unseen in the franchise. Many of us veteran to the series will never forget those large online battles on 1942's El Alamein or the dense frag-fest through the tight corridors of BF2's Strike at Karkand.  With this being so far in the past, there is a high amount of scepticism on whether Battlefield 3 will not only bring back the Battlefield experience, but push it to the next level. Last week, Myself and our team had the chance to extensively play test Caspian Border on 64 player conquest mode. It was through this experience that I grasped the true essence of what Battlefield 3 will bring us.

At first glance, Caspian may look small but it’s far from that

Back around E3, EA/DICE released the first Multiplayer footage of Battlefield 3, showing the map Operation Metro (The map we all either Hate or Love at this point). Along with this was a playable demo. This small, infantry only level has been the mascot of Battlefield 3 to the public. Now I don’t want to be critical, but as a long term Battlefield Veteran (Hell I even played this series when it was called Codename Eagle), I feel this was a poor decision. Perhaps it was to show off the Infantry aspect to oogle the eyes of the Call of Duty players or make it a easier build to demo the base features, but needless to say it doesn’t hold through to what Battlefield is.

I was involved in the Alpha trial and I enjoyed Operation Metro quite a bit, but there was something missing in it. Like most of the community of gamers eagerly waiting the release of this game, clinging to any new video that is released, I was uncertain if Battlefield 3 would really be the true sequel to Battlefield 2. Once I stepped foot into Caspian Border, I knew this was indeed the Sequel I’ve been waiting years to play. There were Jets flying over head, the sound of tanks treads crumbling through trees in the distance and my squad mate saying voice commands like "There is a big fucking tank over there!"

See that bush soldier? Better prone there with your RPG because a big fucking tank is heading to your position!

With the Open Beta of Battlefield 3 released, there is a lot of complaints about Battlefield 3 from the community. I wanted to write this article to send the word out not to worry and be patient. Operation Metro on 32 player rush is not a true Battlefield 3 Experience in my honest opinion. Yes it has amazing weapon damage and tight infantry combat but playing Caspian Border was a totally different experience and is exactly what 90% of Battlefield fans are waiting for. It’s a shame that it wasn’t made the default Beta map. But perhaps that is due to server related issues.

Caspian Border is not even the largest map in Battlefield 3, and from playing it I was amazed at how huge it was. The flying area was almost triple to what the regular area was, making it easy to take your jet to the outskirts and line up a strafing run on an unsuspecting tank column. Even when on infantry, the level of detail with small rocky areas with grass and bushes was absolutely mind blowing. Whether you are in a helicopter, on foot or taking a flag with a tank you felt a role in this large battle going on.  Playing the game on this map really made me admire the features. While you pull G’s on tight corners in the jet, your players breath can be heard heaving. When DICE says BF3 is about immersion, they’ve nailed it spot on. There was nothing more intense then watching a tank battle obliterate a nook of forest with a Cobra helicopter swooping in low to finish off those who survived.

For three days, EA/DICE had Caspian Border servers online for the PC Version. Now they are down and with only 10 days left in the Open Beta, there are hundreds of forum threads popping up for people wanting to get back into Caspian Border. At this point it seems unlikely that it will make a comeback, But I can’t help but hope it does because this map is a true example of what Battlefield 3 is. Having played it, I now even find it somewhat difficult to step back into Operation Metro, because that map makes Battlefield 3 feel like a shooter, rather then an all out battlefield. Although, the final release is only a little more then 3 weeks away. We will see what happens for the remainder of Open Beta. But if you are sceptical, don’t worry, Battlefield 3 really is the true sequel to Battlefield 2. It’s been well worth the wait.



HardOCP - Battlefield 3 Open Beta Performance and Image Quality



Spoiler



The limited time open beta for Battlefield 3 started last week, and we've spent some time with it. Performance is quite a wild ride in this beta, and it doesn't even have the full graphics the retail version will, but we'll examine it closely to show you how your video cards might stack up when Battlefield 3 finally launches in a few weeks.

Introduction

DICE's Battlefield franchise is one of the best know shooter series in PC gaming. Beginning in 2002 with the World War II shooter Battlefield 1942, the series has had at least six full-length games, several smaller downloadable games, and several expansion packs. In about three weeks, the next big title in the series, Battlefield 3, will be released. In lieu of a pre-release demo, EA has made access to a beta build of the game public. The beta began on September 29th and is set to end on October 10th.

Article Image

Battlefield 3 Public Beta

Though the code appears to be of early beta (or even alpha) quality, and it is missing some graphics features, the game is surprisingly demanding of processing horsepower, including CPU and GPU. We know the performance situation is very likely to change once the retail game is released, but we wanted to get some data and screenshots for our readers for the public beta.

The Technology

Battlefield 3 is powered by EA/DICE's Frostbite 2 engine. The PC version of the Frostbite 2 engine supports 64-bit processors and Microsoft's DirectX 11 technology. In fact, DirectX 9 is not supported at all, and so the game will not run in Windows XP. Battlefield 3, and its beta, require either Windows Vista or Windows 7.

Frostbite 2 and Battlefield 3 support such graphics features as tile-based deferred shading via DirectCompute, Morphological AA (MLAA) also via DirectCompute, radiosity lighting, bokeh depth of field (DoF), and ambient occlusion in both SSAO and HBAO formats. One of the most anticipated graphical features of the game is its supposedly more realistically destructible environments.

We will have more detailed information when the retail game launches. For now, what is important is that (1.) Battlefield 3's premium platform is the PC, (2.) Frostbite 2 is native to DirectX 11 on the PC, and (3.) this public beta is one of the most graphically demanding DX11 games we've seen in a while.

Test Setup

For our test system platform we are using an ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution motherboard with an Intel Core i7 920 overclocked to 3.6GHz, and 6GB of Corsair DDR3-1600. For the power supply, we will be using a CoolerMaster Real Power Pro 1250W.

Article Image

For all three NVIDIA-based video cards in this evaluation, we are using NVIDIA's GeForce/ION Driver 285.38 Beta package, dated 26 September 2011. For the three AMD-based video cards in this evaluation, we are using AMD's Catalyst 11.10 Preview driver package, dated 26 September August 2011. These driver versions were specifically launched to improve performance in the BF3 open beta.

Performance Testing

Performance in the BF3 open beta varies to a great extent. The two available maps are large, and performance can vary significantly between one part of either map and any other part. Thus, testing the BF3 open beta was a tremendously frustrating experience. Due to the nature of this being a multiplayer only map without the full-game's features, we were unable to reproduce a testing run with anything remotely resembling consistency. In the end, we were forced to just play the game for a while on each video card while adjusting settings to make sure it was playable everywhere we tested to find the highest playable settings in the maps offered.

For this process, we chose to focus on the "Operation Métro" map. Taking place in Paris, France, this map focuses on Paris' famed Métropolitain rapid transit system. While it focuses on the mostly-underground trains, it also takes us to wide open parks and narrower urban corridors. To record performance, we played for about 7 minutes, recording framerates with FRAPS, looking for an average framerate between 38 and 42. This envelope will likely change for the full version of the game, since it will have more graphics features. For now, within a few FPS of 40 is where we were looking to be.

In general, the subterranean areas seem to perform better than the above-ground areas. It's not consistent though, as there are sometimes large firefights underground which can drag performance down. The game seems to also enjoy randomly spawning players underground regardless of whether or not that is where the action is. All of these things make performance testing in the beta a bit frustrating to get the most consistent results.

Highest Playable Settings

Article Image

The BF3 open beta was playable on the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 at 2560x1600 with 16X AF, no AA, and mostly Ultra settings. We did have to disable motion blur and reduce the shadows setting to medium, but other detail settings were left at Ultra. In disabling MSAA, we also disabled "Post AA", which is MLAA.

The Radeon HD 6970 performed similarly. At 2560x1600, we disabled MSAA and MLAA, as well as motion blur in order to bring framerates up to an average of about 40 FPS and make the game playable. With the HD 6970, we did not have to lower the shadow quality setting. Both of these video cards gave us very high framerates at 1920x1200 with 4X MSAA and maximum in-game settings selected.

The GeForce GTX 570 and the AMD Radeon HD 6950 were both playable with 4X MSAA, Medium "Post AA" (MLAA), 16X AF and Ultra settings at 1920x1200. We didn't have to disable motion blur or change the shadow quality setting for either of these two video cards at this resolution.

Running at 1680x1050 was not a challenge for either the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti or the AMD Radeon HD 6870. They were both playable at that resolution with maximum in-game settings at a very high level of performance. For our highest playable settings, we chose to increase the resolution to 1920x1200 and tweak settings from there. Neither of these two inexpensive video cards was playable in the entire test level with maximum settings at 1920x1200, so we had to disable MSAA and MLAA on both. With the GeForce GTX 560 Ti installed, we also had to disable motion blur. With the Radeon HD 6870, disabling AA was all we had to do to make the game playable at 1920x1200 with Ultra in-game settings selected.

Individual Performance

Because we were not able to reproduce the same (or even similar) testing procedure for each video card, performance graphs will be presented individually for each of our six video cards. All of these graphs represent data gathered using each video card's respective highest playable settings, as described in the table above.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580

Article Image

With mostly Ultra settings selected and AA disabled at 2560x1600, performance was relatively smooth with the GeForce GTX 580. We saw an average FPS very close to our 40 FPS target, and it only dipped below 30 slightly and infrequently.

AMD Radeon HD 6970

Article Image

Like with the GeForce GTX 580, performance dipped below 30 FPS infrequently with the Radeon HD 6970. Our average FPS was higher here, but that doesn't mean much with performance as unpredictable as it is in this beta.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570

Article Image

The GeForce GTX 570 ran beautifully at 1920x1200 with Ultra settings selected. Choosing Ultra automatically enables 4X MSAA and Medium Post AA (but you have to restart the game to see those changes). Framerates rarely dipped below 30 FPS, and when they did, it wasn't far. Our average was within 1 FPS of where we wanted to be, as we spent most of this test above ground.

AMD Radeon HD 6950

Article Image

The Radeon HD 6950 performed a little better than the GeForce GTX 570, though it is hard to be conclusive about it given the state of this beta. We didn't see a single drop below 30 FPS during testing with Ultra settings @ 1920x1200 using the HD 6950.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti

Article Image

The GeForce GTX 560 Ti was the most challenged video card in this test. At 1920x1200, we had to disable AA and Motion Blur, but other settings were left at Ultra. We saw occasional dips below 30 FPS. Our average framerate was acceptable and the gameplay experience was smooth enough, so we were not compelled to reduce settings any further.

AMD Radeon HD 6870

Article Image

Again, the AMD video card in this price segment had slightly better performance than the NVIDIA counterpart. The Radeon HD 6870 was playable with Ultra settings at 1920x1200, but we had to disable AA, including both MSAA and MLAA. Framerate dips below 30 FPS were rare, but they did happen. Our average framerate was right in target, and the resulting gameplay was very smooth and enjoyable.

Image Quality

We were unable to take screenshots with any degree of consistency due to the unpredictable nature of the game and its spawning system. Add to that that we have to restart the game to apply some settings, and side-by-side comparisons have proven to be practically impossible to acquire in the BF3 open beta. For this image quality section, we are going to show you a collection of screenshots at various in-game setting levels. We'll look at Ultra, High, Medium, and Low. The following linked images are JPEG compressed to save bandwidth, but we used high quality compression. We aren't after fine detail in these screenshots as much as we are after a comparison of the overall visual experience the different graphics levels provide. We will have a more in-depth look at image quality in the full version game evaluation.

Ultra

Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image

High

Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image

Medium

Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image

Low

Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image Article Image

Image Quality Analysis

The most obvious difference here is the color tone. With Ultra and High selected, the color is washed out somewhat in the bright sun. There is a lower level of contrast with Ultra and High selected than with Low and Medium. Looking at the third image in each series, we can also see that there is a difference in the Depth of Field quality. In ultra, the focused area is clear and well-defined. In high, some clarity is lost in the focused part of the image. With medium selected, it is hard to tell what is supposed to be in focus. Finally, with low selected, depth of field appears not to be enabled at all. The character has just been hit, but the resulting blurred screen did not happen as it did with medium, high, or ultra selected.

Beyond those differences, anti-aliasing is a big issue. With ultra selected, 4X MSAA and Medium MLAA is enabled. Going down to high disabled MSAA but keeps MLAA at medium. Selecting medium moves MLAA down to low, and selecting low disables MLAA. This is a game that benefits a great deal from anti-aliasing. Unlike Battlefield: Bad Company 2, it appears that anti-aliasing happens after the HDR stage of post-processing. Some gamers will recall that aliasing is nearly defeated by HDR in BFBC2. Edges that appear in front of bright light sources would appear jagged and as if AA is ignoring them. In the BF3 beta, that problem doesn't happen. Of course different people have difference levels of sensitivity to aliasing, but we found that AA was quite welcome and effective in the BF3 beta. We will, of course, have a lot more information and analysis on AA in Battlefield 3 when the full game launches.

Beta Is As Beta Does

Wow, does this game ever feel and behave like a beta. Though we played for several hours, we were hard-pressed to find results even remotely consistent, even with the same video card installed. First we'd get spawned in the underground train stations and get our settings adjusted. Then we'd spawn out in the open and have to adjust them again. It took a significant amount of going back-and-forth between different servers through several different rounds to make sure each video card was tested on all relevant parts of the Operation Metro map. That is also excluding the many crashed and random disconnects we experienced, and the fact that we had to restart the game client on purpose several times for each test so that we could adjust settings for the sake of tuning performance.

At the end of the testing day, the impression we are left with is that performance was so inconsistent, it actually seems rather hard to predict how the full version game will behave. We know that some graphics features are missing in the beta client, and we know that a great deal of content is missing as well. This game looks like it is going to be of a simply tremendous scale. We are certainly anxious to see what the retail build will look like. It almost certainly has to be better. As unstable and flaky as the beta client has been for us, it is hard to imagine having a more frustrating experience.

The Bottom Line

Performance in the Battlefield 3 public beta inconsistent. The multiplayer nature of the beta made it impractical to objectively compare performance between video cards, but we did see some relatively repetitive behavior among video card brands. In general, we had better performance using video cards equipped with AMD GPUs than we did with NVIDIA GPUs. We downloaded the newest beta drivers from both GPU makers specifically released for this game. We tested each video card thoroughly, and the results with AMD video cards were faster, but not by much in this open beta.

On the official BF3 Blog, EA/DICE staffer Joe Ellis pointed out that "The beta won’t include all the graphics features which will make it in the final version". When the final retail build is released, everything we've seen so far could be turned around completely. But for now, single-GPU gamers with AMD Radeon HD 6000 series video cards will probably see slightly better performance than gamers with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 500 series counterparts.

<Follow the original link to see all the charts and graphs which accompany the article>



Videos of the day:

Battlefield 3 - Flying Tanks On Caspian Border [HD]
BF3 - beta Jet gameplay (watch for re-genning health)
Battlefield 3 Beta MAV Massacre! (Roadkills + C4)


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> It's not so much about shot placement here as distance to target, but yes, few rifles have shot more deer and Injuns as the old 30-30.
> 
> Husqvarna Imperial 7mm Mag, here.  Triple beam mauser action.  So damn nice.
> 
> ...




Nice


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This beta is going to make me cancel my preorder just out of hate for metro



Have you ever played in a beta before? It's for testing and getting a general idea of the game. And if you have fun, play till your heart is content. But since many things are not available in betas, don't sit and grind it if you are no longer having fun. Because if you do, you will get a bad opinion of the game, and usually once someone has a bad opinion of a game, it's impossible to go back. 

Personal example for me is Age of Conan. Played it in Beta loved it, played it at release and loved it. But around level 50 quests were few and far between. So I started a new character to give them time to patch in new ones. Made it to 60 with that character and finally just couldn't grind anymore. AoC has seen tons of improvements since then, and reading about it I love it. but when I go back it just lacks fun, simply because of my previous experience. Since then, I do not sit and grind games that are starting to lose that fun factor.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have you ever played in a beta before? It's for testing and getting a general idea of the game. And if you have fun, play till your heart is content. But since many things are not available in betas, don't sit and grind it if you are no longer having fun. Because if you do, you will get a bad opinion of the game, and usually once someone has a bad opinion of a game, it's impossible to go back.
> 
> Personal example for me is Age of Conan. Played it in Beta loved it, played it at release and loved it. But around level 50 quests were few and far between. So I started a new character to give them time to patch in new ones. Made it to 60 with that character and finally just couldn't grind anymore. AoC has seen tons of improvements since then, and reading about it I love it. but when I go back it just lacks fun, simply because of my previous experience. Since then, I do not sit and grind games that are starting to lose that fun factor.



This isnt even a "Beta" tho. It's a stress test/demo promo free play etc..

I've beta tested many games where you report bugs in a bugtracker and are in direct contact with developers, that is a beta. This is what the ill informed see as a beta but in reality is part stress test and mostly a pr stunt


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This isnt even a "Beta" tho. It's a stress test/demo promo free play etc..
> 
> I've beta tested many games where you report bugs in a bugtracker and are in direct contact with developers, that is a beta. This is what the ill informed see as a beta but in reality is part stress test and mostly a pr stunt



Anything prior to a gold master is a Alpha/Beta. Sorry. Welcome to the city of wrong. Population you.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got a collateral with the SV98


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 4, 2011)

This person claims there is aim assets in the beta.
Video


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 4, 2011)

So much sh*t nonsense going on about the beta, I thought I might share a good song with ya BF fans, just listen to it and relax some. Folks need it around here! You might wanna dlod it before it gets old! 

*Dunno if its quite right to post this here, but since its been uploaded on Youtube, so why not?*

BF3 Song


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have you ever played in a beta before? It's for testing and getting a general idea of the game. And if you have fun, play till your heart is content. But since many things are not available in betas, don't sit and grind it if you are no longer having fun. Because if you do, you will get a bad opinion of the game, and usually once someone has a bad opinion of a game, it's impossible to go back.


I totally agree. Like Shib I hate the map, but I just don't play it. I struggle in the tunnel to see anything. I'll dink around with it when bored, 
but I'm just waiting for the release. The old maps they have I love and there will be some new added good maps. 
I didn't care much for the BFBC2 beta map either, but loved the game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 4, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This beta is going to make me cancel my preorder just out of hate for metro



I hate Metro and Rush but I've learned to cope.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 4, 2011)

since the whole game is rush and on metro, I'm going to cancel my non-existent pre-order.....

I don't know many games that were bug-free and full-featured *BEFORE* release.....


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is a Beta Performance/IQ review.  This is using the latest drivers


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2011)

Well,  darn,  didn't know the beta was multiplayer only.  Have no idea about gameplay yet,  so I'll probably get slaughtered as soon as I can actually get in a server.  Had it for 2 days now,  and still haven't even seen it yet!  Must be awful darn good for so many to put up with so much!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 4, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This isnt even a "Beta" tho. It's a stress test/demo promo free play etc..
> 
> I've beta tested many games where you report bugs in a bugtracker and are in direct contact with developers, that is a beta. This is what the ill informed see as a beta but in reality is part stress test and mostly a pr stunt



BF3 beta is not a "stress test/demo promo" at all. BF3 is a game that has a TON of multiplayer aspects that can't be fully evaluated by a staff of developers. This beta was solely to discover and fix multiplayer bugs/glitches, which is exactly what EA/DICE are doing. How unhappy would you be if the game were released with all these bugs players are experiencing? The ENTIRE point of a beta is to find issues and fix them before release. Be happy you get to enjoy the game early, and shush up already.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Well,  darn,  didn't know the beta was multiplayer only.  Have no idea about gameplay yet,  so I'll probably get slaughtered as soon as I can actually get in a server.  Had it for 2 days now,  and still haven't even seen it yet!  Must be awful darn good for so many to put up with so much!



In my opinion, it's awesome.  It is buggy, there are balance issues.  All in all, it's a great game and I'm not disappointed with the $60 I put down on it.  I'll be playing on day one.

Hopefully PunkBuster is ready by then.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2011)

Ug,  do you have to be in the dam game to set options?  I finally got in a server,  was trying to set up graphics and key bindings,  and get shot before I can finish.  Frustrating....


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 4, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Ug,  do you have to be in the dam game to set options?  I finally got in a server,  was trying to set up graphics and key bindings,  and get shot before I can finish.  Frustrating....



Yeah, it's very annoying, but hopefully that's something that is tweaked for the final release.

I enjoyed the time I've put into it, but I'm going to wait for the full release now. I just didn't like waiting an obnoxious amount of time to join a server, and the map became boring for me very quick. However, the five minutes I was able to play on Caspian Border was enjoyable, albeit short-lived.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This person claims there is aim assets in the beta.
> Video



Then mine must be broken because I don't have that "problem". Never once.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> This isnt even a "Beta" tho. It's a stress test/demo promo free play etc..
> 
> I've beta tested many games where you report bugs in a bugtracker and are in direct contact with developers, that is a beta. This is what the ill informed see as a beta but in reality is part stress test and mostly a pr stunt



Thats what everyone thinks of every beta now days. They see a bug, throw their arms in the air and judge the final game for it. If you are doubting the purchase, cancel your pre-order and wait for reviews to see if bugs have been squashed. But a beta is a beta, it is not a demo, so they don't call it a demo. And now days it seems to many people just jump into a beta as a demo for the game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 4, 2011)

well why shouldnt they Kurgan?

look at RAGE its out NOW and its just as BUGGY as the BF3 BETA and its a full retail release 

the reason ppl bitch is because 99% of the time the problems in the beta REMAIN once the game is released and take forever for most developers to fix. or the Dev takes shortcuts to get the job done and it mucks it up worse

good example

BC2 + MOH hit detection remember that little short cut? that dicked everyone over took months for it to be back pedaled and fixed even then they only got it back to the way it originally was lolz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

BC2 hit detection was fine at launch, somehow it got worse later, though I to this day never had a problem with it. People can be afraid of what they want, I might get struck by lightning, so I will never go outside again. I've played in a lot of Betas and almost all of the bugs have been fixed, nothing is ever perfect, and if you expect it to be, life will be a disappointment in all regards. I go by the policy, expect the worst, hope for the best, and I'm happy with most of the games I get most of the time. Also did RAGE even have a public beta? If not, how is that a decent comparison?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 4, 2011)

its a perfect comparison to how people percieve things

everyone expects Carmack to walk on water but he and his studio released a pile of shit lol

point is kurgan and you well know most day 1 issues that should be fixed usually are not, huge game breaking bugs get carried over from Beta's all the time that shouldnt have made it to Final release game, thats the point im making

i recognize its a beta i see theres issues, my problem is most of those issues will exist in the final release and take months to patch out regardless of what Dice wants to say, lol

i mean hell took them 6-7 months to fix a memory leak to stop the Realtek audio crashing the game, when it comes to BC2 lol if they cant fix an issue thats integral to the game actually running and takes 6-7 months i as a consumer am worried mostly because the state of software gets worse year over year with more focus on release now patch later but patches dont come,

how about i remind you of Sabotuoer or w.e ATI issues that were notorious with that EA title instead of truly fixing it they release a fix so the game runs like ass and then fire the entire studio so theres no one left to ever patch said game,

DICE might be huge they might be in higher standing yes there only testing battlelog, dosent mean i cant be completely 100% concerned with the rampant hacking, and god weapons, hit detection changes that punish users like me 

there are many issues i can tell already that wont ever be resolved in the game so im stuck dealing with poor design decisions. a Beta might be a Beta but usually underlying mechanics and base code seldom changes


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't see it as a good comparison, because I don't see Carmack as a god. The guys smart, made some great games, but he can't mimic a public beta stress test. To compare it to a game in beta(BF3) that hasn't released, that bugs are being fixed for. To a release game(RAGE) that had no public beta and landed with bugs, it doesn't make a ton of sense. It's like saying you can compare cars to planes because both move forward.

And yep, sometimes annoying hard to fix bugs make it through at launch. But having played a lot of betas, I realize this isn't just a DICE specific thing. Even right now I am overall happy with BF3, I dislike instant death from bullets. But otherwise, everything else is pretty minor, select-able squads and weapon tuning (granted I hope they do look at this a bit). Also remember, a lot of issues you have are specific to servers in different locations in the US. 

I don't hold DICE on a pedestal, or anyone else, and I look at this realistically. And realistically, beyond the client side hit detection, I think most other issues will be fixed with the game. Thats the only stand out that I see not being so simple. But like I said, this isn't just a DICE thing, almost any MP game that releases has it's own set of issues. And it seems people just want to scream that its specific to DICE, and it isn't.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 4, 2011)

no its not dice specific but come on hit detection has ALWAYS been a problem with dice for years haha

my point is kurgan just as youj said the problem is through out the entire industry 


it dosent MATTER if theres a beta, when there is one the full realse of the game is still just as buggy,  it does get fixed just not nearly as quick as they say it will lol thats my key point ive no reason to believe BF3 wont be a great game in due time

but by look at at the past and BC2, using the same basic engine they took a step backwards added crap that was needed and broke something that WASNT broken to begin with.

people are bitching because the things that needed to change for the better did not, and thats the hang up. for the most part


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2011)

I have played the Beta for over an hour and have enjoyed it! I believe that they are looking at what cheaters will do, testing how Battlelog will work and seek info on bugs with different systems. ATI and Nvidia are taking notes as they will be called to task. However you feel about this game in Beta should be somewhat reserved for the final release.
This game is different as it is played in a browser and I am really annoyed at the fact that I cannot change graphic settings unless in a match


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no its not dice specific but come on hit detection has ALWAYS been a problem with dice for years haha
> 
> my point is kurgan just as youj said the problem is through out the entire industry
> 
> ...



Easy fix for hit detection is laser bullets like COD. And honestly, I would rather have them try at real bullet physics and fail than to play with that shit. But if they do that people won't be happy, no one is every happy no matter what the choices are.

The maps are bigger, the kits are better, there are jets. All things people wanted, I would not call that a step backwards in any way shape or form. But people always look for the negative, rather than the things that make them happy.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 4, 2011)

Well,  I learned my lesson.  Wait for final release stupid!  Why get sucked into betas......  It has to get better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The maps are bigger, the kits are better, there are jets. All things people wanted, I would not call that a step backwards in any way shape or form. But people always look for the negative, rather than the things that make them happy.



Bigger maps make me happy.
Jets make me happy
BF3 the sequel to BF2 in general makes me happy

but like other people said already. there are underlying problems with the game that make any forward progression of the game more like 2 steps back.

Squad management and an ingame server browser are very important things and they have a negative effect as the only way your gonna be able to play with your friends or clan all in the same squad is if you localise it to the same team and use teamspeak or ventrillo to communicate while you spawn on random people who might not even being doing fuck all but being a bush wookie because hes in your squad and you cant kick him or invite your friends into it. - the original squad management system didnt need to be fixed. they could have ran with the one from BF2 and no-one would complain. theyve just made things stupid and overly complicated when it doesnt need to be. 

Ingame server browers - fine. its something we can all live without, but not having to quit the game just to search for games would be better. Its like theyve taken some critical things out of the game just so they can promote battlelog. and theres nothing you can do about it because battlelog is integrated into and part of the game.

the list goes on. but those are meerly minor niggles with the game that will no doubt hopefully be fixed in the final product.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This person claims there is aim assets in the beta.
> Video



Wow, that is completely nuts.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 4, 2011)

Planet Battefield - Battlefield 3 Gridiron Episode 1 & Rapper "Game" BF3 Concert



Spoiler



Monday, 3 October, 2011 at 23:44 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
Earlier today a video appeared on the official Battlefield YouTube channel called Battlefield 3 Gridiron Episode 1. This looks to be a new series of videos featuring NFL players: Drew Brees, Jared Allen, Clay Mathews and Larry Fitzgerald who are all being put through some type of Battlefield 3 training program with Navy Seal: Team 6. The end of the video states:



> Watch Spike TV on Monday, October 24th at Midnight eastern / 11 central for the premiere of GTTV presents Battlefield 3: Operation Gridiron












Speaking of odd celebrity and Battlefield 3 match ups...the Battlefield Facebook page announces "The Rapper "Game" and Battlefield 3 Live Concert". 


> Battlefield 3 and The Game are teaming up on a cross- country concert tour.
> 
> The first concert will be live streamed from Kansas State University on Wednesday, October 5th @ 10 PM ET.
> 
> Click "I'm Attending" if you plan to watch the concert live streamed on the Battlefield Facebook page and invite your friends to the event.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Squad management and an ingame server browser are very important things and they have a negative effect as the only way your gonna be able to play with your friends or clan all in the same squad is if you localise it to the same team and use teamspeak or ventrillo to communicate while you spawn on random people who might not even being doing fuck all but being a bush wookie because hes in your squad and you cant kick him or invite your friends into it. - the original squad management system didnt need to be fixed. they could have ran with the one from BF2 and no-one would complain. theyve just made things stupid and overly complicated when it doesnt need to be.
> 
> Ingame server browers - fine. its something we can all live without, but not having to quit the game just to search for games would be better. Its like theyve taken some critical things out of the game just so they can promote battlelog. and theres nothing you can do about it because battlelog is integrated into and part of the game.
> 
> the list goes on. but those are meerly minor niggles with the game that will no doubt hopefully be fixed in the final product.



In the beta you can't change hotkeys, even though it allows you to open the option to assign a new one. I haven't seen any official announcement on not being able to change squads (though maybe one is out there), and until I do I won't go around throwing a fit and assuming the sky is falling like everyone else tends to do. It's the beta, they are allowing us to test the things they want us to test.

Beyond that and hit detection, Battlelog is fine, there won't be an ingame option as it would just kill off Battlelog. There really isn't any other huge complaints, so I can't see how that is a step backwards, especially since BC2 already had hit detection issues. You couldn't search for servers in BC2 without leaving a game, now thats all of a sudden a big deal for BF3? I'm not sure what list you are talking about that goes on with huge bugs.

As far as it being a true sequel to BF2, all that seems to have done is promote camping, and that isn't a good thing.

**EDIT**
Playing and searching for servers right now at the sametime.


----------



## caleb (Oct 4, 2011)

For me they just need to fix the squads and its fkn ggz.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 4, 2011)

caleb said:


> For me they just need to fix the squads and its fkn ggz.



Ya, I agree.  Squad changing in-game and its g2g IMO.  I like the beta so far and havent been "raped" for the most part.  Gonna try to squeeze in a pre order on the 20th and get the collectors edition stuffzors.

For GFX, would 2 6790s work good or should I go 6850/70 and another in several months?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I must say, battlelog is growing on me, as kurgan mentioned, you can browse servers when in game just hit ALT+Enter and find what you want then click launch game and it will close your current game and start a new one and pretty quickly too. Also I was upset with the game going windowed after each round but actually it helps if you want to check your stats and such. the only thing I can see if that they need to allow battlelog to be access through shift+F1 in game to make alittle easier. 

Found an interesting bug last night when playing with the guys. Laughing man got the CORPSE bug and it was so funny! He looked dead but he was alive and you can see him shoot a couple of times. I kept trying to revive him and I was like "highway, Y U NO COME BACK TO LIFE" and he started wondering why I was asking HAHA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> *Also I was upset with the game going windowed after each round but actually it helps if you want to check your stats and such.*



Mine doesnt do this anymore. I played with the window settings and it seem to fix the issue.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine doesnt do this anymore. I played with the window settings and it seem to fix the issue.



Hmmm maybe there is or will be a setting for this. I don't mind it now tho. I just hit alt+enter to go back full screen but its great if you want to look for a new server, browse stats, or check email while the 35 second wait time.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm maybe there is or will be a setting for this. I don't mind it now tho. I just hit alt+enter to go back full screen but its great if you want to look for a new server, browse stats, or check email while the 35 second wait time.



You have to set the settings to full screen.

Anyway, it runs flawlessly now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a setting for it, you can turn on Full Screen mode. Or maybe it's turn off Windowed Mode, either way same end result. It's one of the first things I did when I setup the beta.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wished my laptop I use at work would play BF3 beta but its got a wimpy ATI X1400 DX9


----------



## Recus (Oct 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Here is a Beta Performance/IQ review.  This is using the latest drivers



They are trolling as always.



> results with AMD video cards were faster
> 
> single-GPU gamers with AMD Radeon HD 6000 series video cards will probably see slightly better performance than gamers with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 500 series counterparts



http://www.techspot.com/review/448-battlefield-3-beta-performance/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphi...ce-Testing-and-Image-Quality-Evaluation-Day-1
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/gaming-software/13498
http://gamegpu.ru/Action-/-FPS-/-TPS/Battlefield-3-Beta-test-GPU.html
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...cards-SLI-und-Crossfire-benchmarked/Practice/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Recus said:


> They are trolling as always.




How would you know?


----------



## caleb (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How would you know?



He quoted 5 benchmarks?
Stop the retarded picture spam.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 4, 2011)

caleb said:


> Stop the retarded picture spam.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah the pics are getting fucking annoying.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah the pics are getting fucking annoying.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah the pics are getting fucking annoying.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the pictures are funny


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

We are just playing people, Are you really that mad?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Fkq3dp5_pak/TlApAEgRxBI/AAAAAAAAJZU/d5n-UnwyeBE/s1600/relax.jpg



Really! its a club house were no post count is. OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Recus (Oct 4, 2011)

caleb said:


> He quoted 5 benchmarks?



I quoted Hardcop trolling. Problem?

All unnecessary pics make me sad.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

lol, Pitler!  Or is it Huten?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 4, 2011)

Are we bored today boy's ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> lol, Pitler!  Or is it Huten?



More like Hitler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

extremely! Wished I had a laptop that would atleast play BF3 on low. I cant even start the game cause I have a DX9 card


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> More like Hitler.



You shoud look at the picture again.

This is Vladmir Putin.





This is Adolf Hitler





That photo is obviously Vladolph Pitler.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 4, 2011)

Recus said:


> They are trolling as always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.techspot.com/review/448-battlefield-3-beta-performance/page5.html
Doesn't use MSAA.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphi...esting-and-Image-Quality-Evaluation-Day-1/Out
Did not include 6970 in outdoor results.  But they did use a Asus Mars II Dual GTX 580, lol.

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/gaming-software/13498?start=2
The 6970 has a frame rate increase of 17.373 FPS going from ultra to high outdoors.
The 580 has a frame rate increase of 14.097 FPS going from ultra to high outdoors. 

http://gamegpu.ru/Action-/-FPS-/-TPS/Battlefield-3-Beta-test-GPU.html
It's not clear what CPU they are using for their benchmarks.  However, they show that the x6 can be a bottleneck.

And when was the last time any AMD GPUs showed any wins on PCGH?  Honestly, I want to know, link me.

I ain't saying that H's review is flawless but when I look at the other reviews I find concerns.  Oh well, lets see what surfaces on release.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> lol, Pitler!  Or is it Huten?



Dannibus do you know where you got that Danger sign on your avatar.
I'd like the fullsize picture of it. That is so great.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Dannibus do you know where you got that Danger sign on your avatar.
> I'd like the fullsize picture of it. That is so great.



That's the only one I found.  I googled it up.  There's probably bigger ones in the wild, but you'll have to dig through Google to find it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Dannibus do you know where you got that Danger sign on your avatar.
> I'd like the fullsize picture of it. That is so great.



Sign like that is easy to make so I just made one up quick, enjoy!
Link to fullsize one
And small preview of it





**EDIT**
lol, one above as well, probably the original.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> You shoud look at the picture again.
> 
> This is Vladmir Putin.
> http://topnews.in/files/Vladimir-Putin_4.jpg
> ...



Vladamir Putin couldn't look more Russian unless he had a bear crawling out of his ass.


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://www.techspot.com/review/448-battlefield-3-beta-performance/page5.html
> Doesn't use MSAA.
> 
> I ain't saying that H's review is flawless but when I look at the other reviews I find concerns.  Oh well, lets see what surfaces on release.



Just wanted to quickly point out that Techspot's review states, or at least implies via its wording, that they were using the Ultra and High *presets*. As they are presets, the game... and I quote from the testing methodology page...

_"When set to Ultra every setting is maxed out with the exception of anti-aliasing post which is set to medium. The anti-aliasing deferred settings is set to 4xMSAA while anisotropic filtering is set to 16x. Other quality settings such as texture, shadow, effects, mesh, terrain and terrain decoration are all set to Ultra.

The Ultra preset was extremely demanding, so we also tested using the High quality preset. This turned anti-aliasing deferred off and left the anti-aliasing post settings on medium. All other visual quality settings as detailed above are turned to high. We'll be looking for an average of 60fps for stutter-free gameplay."_

In other words, the High preset is what is turning off MSAA, not the tester. Furthermore, anything the tester did change from the preset would thus change the *"Graphics Quality" setting in the screenshots to 'Custom' from 'Ultra' or 'High'*, indicating tickering.

I'm not saying the techspot review is perfect either, but it certainly does seem to be the data with the most integrity in that group of links. Even more so because it compares different CPU performance (a lot of people, including myself, still have those legendary i7 920s and didn't have a reason to upgrade to every testers poster child Sandy Bridge) really well, and is something not even my preferred GPU testers (Anandtech/Tom's) do often enough.

Finally, for the record, all of these performance reviews both linked and elsewhere while interesting for the curious, are all rubbish to the objective. With the beta comprised of one map (I would've loved to see data on Caspian Borders, though I can imagine the difficulty a tester would've had pulling that off), incomplete Ultra engine implementation, rushed Beta drivers from both nVid and AMD and a bug filled play environment with map clipping, unoptimized foliage and animation glitches abound, none of this means anything until its November, nVid and AMD put out WHQL drivers (or at least further optimized preview ones) and a comparison is done between the FPS results of a tight Squad Deathmatch versus a 64 player Conquest map taking place in the desert or urban environments EA were so happy to market in Fault Line and E3.

I'll be particularly interested in an analysis of what exactly 'Anti-Aliasing Post' does exactly and why it remains at 'Medium' when Anti-Aliasing Deferred' itself is turned 'Off.'


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm an extremely avarage player (might have something to do with me never playing these kinds of games ), should I join your club????


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 4, 2011)

Where's the damn tesselation?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm an extremely avarage player (might have something to do with me never playing these kinds of games ), should I join your club????



Does your new card play the game decent?


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been playing BF3 and its super fun. I have been playing on Xbox 360 though, I can easily get kills on the console(22K/10D), I play as Engineer, but whenever I play these games on pc i get killed all the time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Its better on PC /end troll comment

LOL Yea I love playing the game too! I finally started using the smaw and RPG


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Where's the damn tesselation?



It's an early build, tessellation should come with the final retail version.

As multiple people have mentioned, this Beta really isn't to test all the game features on peoples hardware (if that was the case then they have a LOT of work to do)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Im thinking the new tessellation that will be in the release will kills 5xxx series cards


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im thinking the new tessellation that will be in the release will kills 5xxx series cards



Wrong. Tessellation killing anything 5000 based will depend entirely on what AMD does with its driver-side "AMD Optimized" initiative, which we have yet to see the fruits of.

Other than Civ5, they never really had a game that needed this initiative to do anything, but considering the large marketing push nVid is doing for GTX 580s in Battlefield 3, this may be the game that makes that team start earning their paycheques.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I just remebered how bad it killed the 5xxx series cards in 3Dmark11.

In other thoughts

*NEWS* 

BF3 will have join able and creatable squads soon! You have asked an DICE has listened. They are implementing squad system similar to BC2 in the next day or so! 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> BF3 will have join able and creatable squads soon! You have asked an DICE has listened. They are implementing squad system similar to BC2 in the next day or so!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/



Awesome, now we can all die from magic bullets... together.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Awesome, now we can all die from magic bullets... together.



Hold my hand?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Awesome, now we can all die from magic bullets... together.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Does your new card play the game decent?



Very well actually. Everything on high and it's smooth as pie.

That doesn't solve the fact that I suck.


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 4, 2011)

i think im done with the beta for now played to rank 25
going to wait for launch of full game to start over =D


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Frick said:


> Very well actually. Everything on high and it's smooth as pie.
> 
> That doesn't solve the fact that I suck.



Im surprised it plays it on high, I have my 5850 on medium for good FPS


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im surprised it plays it on high, I have my 5850 on medium for good FPS



My 460 plays on ultra, so there is no method to the madness of how well this game runs.  I have a feeling it is very dependent on the CPU (actually I know it is).


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im surprised it plays it on high, I have my 5850 on medium for good FPS



I have my settings about the same. Mine are on high I think. Can't remember.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmm I have a I7-920 OCed to 4ghz and a ref 5850 and I dip low in FPS on ultra? are you guys using a tweaked driveR?


----------



## Millennium (Oct 4, 2011)

I have to run my 5870 on medium, and I have i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz

Hoping for some driver optimizations soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea I just dont see how people say their cards can play on MAX/ULTRA with good FPS and others will not?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I have been playing BF3 and its super fun. I have been playing on Xbox 360 though, I can easily get kills on the console(22K/10D), I play as Engineer, but whenever I play these games on pc i get killed all the time.



Console play is much slower, I tried it out last night. I'm assuming you are just camping? Seems easy to hold a great KD on consoles if you do that.



brandonwh64 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> BF3 will have join able and creatable squads soon! You have asked an DICE has listened. They are implementing squad system similar to BC2 in the next day or so!



Thats nice to hear, but doubtful on news. People just figured since you can't squad manage in the beta, that that was it, none in game either. Everyone thinks betas mean demo now, just look at the last page in the thread


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I just dont see how people say their cards can play on MAX/ULTRA with good FPS and others will not?



It's not consistent for me though. Some games I can crank up EVERYTHING to max and it's smooth, but some games I have to lower AA/AF/whatever for it to be smooth.. Dunno why.


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm I have a I7-920 OCed to 4ghz and a ref 5850 and I dip low in FPS on ultra? are you guys using a tweaked driveR?



I've played it both with Crossfire On and Off and I believe I'm using the Auto graphic selections which put everything on High except for Texture Quality, which went Ultra. I'm only using the 11.10 preview they released for BF3 and no additional CAPs as was recommended. And my 920 is only at 3.33GHz.

Not sure what to tell you. I'll edit this post once I've confirmed exactly what my specs are.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im surprised it plays it on high, I have my 5850 on medium for good FPS



My 470 runs smooth on high/ultra


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2011)

Lot of reviewers that reviewed the game for mid/high end setups at the end of the reviews said that it was pointless using the beta as a benchmark as the games performance in general is so inconsistant.

Better to wait for the finished product


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 4, 2011)

Frick said:


> I'm an extremely avarage player (might have something to do with me never playing these kinds of games ), should I join your club????



lol! I'm pretty average at best as well and I'd like to join the club.
I just started playing BFBC2 a few weeks ago and I love it. Old CS player, I haven't really played an online shooter since.

bfbc2 name: Tungsten666


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lot of reviewers that reviewed the game for mid/high end setups at the end of the reviews said that it was pointless using the beta as a benchmark as the games performance in general is so inconsistant.
> 
> Better to wait for the finished product



You missed my post! 



FierceRed said:


> Finally, for the record, all of these performance reviews both linked and elsewhere while interesting for the curious, are all rubbish to the objective. With the beta comprised of one map (I would've loved to see data on Caspian Borders, though I can imagine the difficulty a tester would've had pulling that off), incomplete Ultra engine implementation, rushed Beta drivers from both nVid and AMD and a bug filled play environment with map clipping, unoptimized foliage and animation glitches abound, none of this means anything until its November, nVid and AMD put out WHQL drivers (or at least further optimized preview ones) and a comparison is done between the FPS results of a tight Squad Deathmatch versus a 64 player Conquest map taking place in the desert or urban environments EA were so happy to market in Fault Line and E3.



Oh Time, thou art a cruel mistress.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ALREADY PREORDERED ON ORIGIN GOD DAMN MOTHER FUCKING SOB PISS ASS EATING!!

http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 4, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> Just wanted to quickly point out that Techspot's review states, or at least implies via its wording, that they were using the Ultra and High *presets*. As they are presets, the game... and I quote from the testing methodology page...
> 
> _"When set to Ultra every setting is maxed out with the exception of anti-aliasing post which is set to medium. The anti-aliasing deferred settings is set to 4xMSAA while anisotropic filtering is set to 16x. Other quality settings such as texture, shadow, effects, mesh, terrain and terrain decoration are all set to Ultra.
> 
> ...



Keeping strict to presetting(s) from a video card driver is more common then with games I would think.  It should have been tested with MSAA as illustrated here.  How else would any reader define "demanding" for that game if there is no numerical data to show the reader?  Furthermore, I could understand MSAA not being used at 2560 resolution but at 1920 and 1680 some of the video cards should have been capable of offering playable results.  This is why I pointed out there was no AA used.  

But like I said before, lets wait until the final release to see what happens.  There are few things not mentioned yet that I would like to know.  For example:
-Results using MLAA/SRAA/FXAA/MSAA.  IQ vs Performance, which will be better (if any are used).
-Will any of the drivers from AMD or Nvidia use multithreaded rendering?  If so will we see any performance improvements? 
-Does having Vram over 1gig make a difference in performance? 
-etc


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ALREADY PREORDERED ON ORIGIN GOD DAMN MOTHER FUCKING SOB PISS ASS EATING!!
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ALREADY PREORDERED ON ORIGIN GOD DAMN MOTHER FUCKING SOB PISS ASS EATING!!
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/



loloolololol. I told you people brick and mortar. Ill happily cancel mine from gamestop now thank you. NOOBS!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> loloolololol. I told you people brick and mortar. Ill happily cancel mine from gamestop now thank you. NOOBS!



Thanks mailman...... ASSFACE!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, more on weapons as they are now.

.44 Magnum Revolver aka "Nosferatu" = A single shot to center mass to kill up to about 20 meters. Beyond that will take two, but will done 80 to 60 points of damage if you don't get the second shot off. Can easily wipe a squad with 1 drum all by itself. Most useful during revives. If the person on top of you two picks the medic as the target over me, he will not live to brag about free kills.

DAO-12 Gauge Shotgun: Best shotgun so far. Easily going to to be the most spammed weapon since all the pre-order people got it for free. Best configuration is extended mag and laser. It will not drop a man with one shot unless at point blank range, but it will fire 2 or 3 shots a second so it doesn't really matter. It eats ammo for breakfast so use as Support or either of the ammo+ perks.

M40A5 Sniper Rifle aka "Big Bertha" = Easily the most satisfying rifle as it is loud, powerful, and low drop speed. A single shot to center mass up to about 75 meter is an instant kill. Shots to the arm or leg will take more than 1. Best configuration is 12x Ballistic, Straight bolt (when it works), and flash suppressor. While not a .50 cal like all the people with small penises love, this will be the GOL of Battlefield 3.

AEK 971 = Not as broken as I thought, but has the most stopping power and lowest recoil of any AR so far. It is between cheap to unfair at mid to long range and basically a high powered sub machine gun at close range. Its only weakness is the use and running in stupid. Best config IRVIR, foregrip, doesn't matter.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to wait until it is officially a done deal before I jump ship.

Screw mailman and his gloating, it was 1Kurgan1 that called this from the start.  He'll be laughing it up big time.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 4, 2011)

Even if it's on Steam what arrangements are being made as to how you play this game?  Will you have to:
Start Steam
Start Origin
Start your web browser
Then start BF3

I need more information on that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks mailman...... ASSFACE!





MT Alex said:


> I'm going to wait until it is officially a done deal before I jump ship.
> 
> Screw mailman and his gloating, it was 1Kurgan1 that called this from the start.  He'll be laughing it up big time.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ALREADY PREORDERED ON ORIGIN GOD DAMN MOTHER FUCKING SOB PISS ASS EATING!!
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/
> 
> http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f235/mikeshinoda28/FUUUU.gif



Can I say fuck?
Anyway do you think it's late to cancel the preorder? Will origin not accept it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 4, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Can I say fuck?
> Anyway do you think it's late to cancel the preorder? Will origin not accept it?



I would wait until this is confirmed and the deal is finished. Cancel when you see it on Steam, not before.

I personally will be staying as I like my free unlocks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 4, 2011)

You are right. Despite I was cheated with the early beta access - didn't receive it - I would prefer to get this thing off my mind and let things like they are. It's not the first 50 Euro game I preorder and hopefully will not be the last. I hope a decent part of my money will go to Dice. Unlike EA, they deserve it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Even if it's on Steam what arrangements are being made as to how you play this game?  Will you have to:
> Start Steam
> Start Origin
> Start your web browser
> ...



Seriously. I like and use Steam as much as the next guy and can understand the convenience of having "all yo shit in one place" but I think people are seriously overreacting especially for this particular title. Is it really that big of a deal to not have BF3 there? I mean I'll probably get Skyrim on Steam as it's easy but will gladly pre-order from somewhere else if I can find it on sale again (missed the Newegg one in August).


----------



## caleb (Oct 4, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8112/lolumad.jpg


It just looks kinda spammy if you read two pages and its 50% of lame wannabe images.
Wizzard should impose a limit per page.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I would wait until this is confirmed and the deal is finished. Cancel when you see it on Steam, not before.
> 
> I personally will be staying as I like my free unlocks.



You get the unlocks in the brick and mortar also.



caleb said:


> It just looks kinda spammy if you read two pages and its 50% of lame wannabe images.
> Wizzard should impose a limit per page.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 4, 2011)

I still think Origin pre had the best bonuses? Though that may have just been the early beta access. Well I also got 25% off and Dead Space 2 so I am perfectly happy with my decision to get it on Origin no matter what.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You get the unlocks in the brick and mortar also.



I don't do Brick and Mortar for my PC games. Those people have proven they don't like PC gamers, so fuck them.

I was just talking about Steam as I am sure EA will put a "Steam gets no bonuses" clause in there. To which Valve will reply, "Meh, we didn't start this fight, you did."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't do Brick and Mortar for my PC games. Those people have proven they don't like PC gamers, so fuck them.
> 
> I was just talking about Steam as I am sure EA will put a "Steam gets no bonuses" clause in there. To which Valve will reply, "Meh, we didn't start this fight, you did."



tru.....tru...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 4, 2011)

Well if I buy at a brick and mortar it's Microcenter, possibly Best Buy. Though that doesn't happen too often anymore.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Seriously. I like and use Steam as much as the next guy and can understand the convenience of having "all yo shit in one place" but I think people are seriously overreacting especially for this particular title. Is it really that big of a deal to not have BF3 there? I mean I'll probably get Skyrim on Steam as it's easy but will gladly pre-order from somewhere else if I can find it on sale again (missed the Newegg one in August).



I would like to know what procedures are involved just to get to the battlefield.  

In other news, squad management is in...for later... whatever that means.  There is suppose to be more details about it later.  I still wonder if that rumor that 34K pre-orders were canceled were true?  In any case I am looking to read on the eta of squad management for the game.  Now all that is left is a menu system with a server browser.


----------



## erixx (Oct 4, 2011)

hell, I love the game, it is basicly fine.But as it is now, it is not delivering much greater and better graphix, or new emotions from gameplay, the more I play the more it feels like BC2.5


----------



## xenocide (Oct 4, 2011)

erixx said:


> hell, I love the game, it is basicly fine.But as it is now, it is not delivering much greater and better graphix, the more I play the more it feels like BC2.5



My good sir, I believe your eyes may be broken.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah...it's early and textures and such might not even be up to final quality but still I found myself unimpressed with the graphics at first. But then the more I play and see and _really_ look at it the more I realize that it does in fact look fantastic.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Even if it's on Steam what arrangements are being made as to how you play this game?  Will you have to:
> Start Steam
> Start BF3
> Starts into http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/
> ...



Need I say more....LOL I think that STEAM talks is just someone mad about it being on Origin,DICE/EA themselves state in the FAQ for Origin this

Q: Is Origin required to play my game, even if I didn't buy it on Origin?

A: Beginning in September of 2011, most new PC games from EA will benefit from the enhanced features provided by Origin integrated into the games. PC players will be required to log-in to Origin to play new EA games so you are getting the best possible experience with the full set of online features to connect and play with friends, get help when you need it and keep the game updated with the latest content. Whether you purchase the game on Origin.com, from another site for digital downloads, or at retail for physical discs, new games will require you to have the Origin to play. If you didn't buy your game on Origin, Origin will be included in the installer for the game.

When playing games offline, Origin log-in will not be required to play. For older EA catalog games, Origin is not required to play - though we recommend you use the Origin application for fast, seamless downloads, auto-patching and additional social features.

And the link  http://support.ea.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5291/~/origin-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> loloolololol. I told you people brick and mortar. Ill happily cancel mine from gamestop now thank you. NOOBS!



Thats fine for all of you people that want to pay money, I prefer to just get it for free. NOOBS! 



MT Alex said:


> Screw mailman and his gloating, it was 1Kurgan1 that called this from the start.  He'll be laughing it up big time.



I already had brandon multi-quoted when I seen your message lol. Called that shit almost exactly


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 4, 2011)

do you think that Gamestop is the best place to pre-order now?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> do you think that Gamestop is the best place to pre-order now?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111004/Capture0237.jpg



Best Buy (depending on if they sell the Specact later) or Origin (it has the warfare pack as well,just hidin in the bottom type). The warfare pack is just a bunch of stuff you will unlock later anyways, so it's not a huge bonus, something that won't unlock like dogtags, or something you might have to buy like specact is going to be a better bonus.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you get the dog tags can you loose them if someone knifes? I'm not to familiar with the battlefield games even though I have purchased most of them I always end up not liking them because I get killed everytime I spawn.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't care about any of that garbage. I just want the expansion pack.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> If you get the dog tags can you loose them if someone knifes? I'm not to familiar with the battlefield games even though I have purchased most of them I always end up not liking them because I get killed everytime I spawn.



You get to customize your tags. Anytime you knife someone you get their dog tags, only the knife animation where you actually grab the tags though, not the free aim knife.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't care about any of that garbage. I just want the expansion pack.



Well that comes with the Limited Edition and you can't pre-order a non-Limited Edition.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 4, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Need I say more....LOL I think that STEAM talks is just someone mad about it being on Origin,DICE/EA themselves state in the FAQ for Origin this
> 
> Q: Is Origin required to play my game, even if I didn't buy it on Origin?
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you are getting at with my altered post.  It would have made sense to just leave it like it was.

Start Steam
Start Origin
Start your web browser
Then start BF3

Seems like way to much just to play a game on steam if that turns out to be the case.  But lets not put our carriage before the horse.  What you posted would be before steam was included.  Lets see if that remains if it's announced that steam will also provide BF3.  A what if scenario could be:
-Start Steam
-Start Game
-Game will have main menu and server browser with the option to go to battle log.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 4, 2011)

You can gain access to the dogtags by stabbing those people and taking them. I like SPECACT as it allowed me to keep multiple loadouts at the ready. While nice, once the primary weapons are set right, repurposing a kit is pretty quick with the slide menu.


----------



## TimSad (Oct 4, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> If you get the dog tags can you loose them if someone knifes? I'm not to familiar with the battlefield games even though I have purchased most of them I always end up not liking them because I get killed everytime I spawn.



You always have your dogtags.  It's just that whenever someone knifes you, they obtain a set of your personally customized dogtags(which you can always re-customize).

I've already pre-ordered BF3 from Origin and I also plan on pre-ordering the retail copy from BestBuy.  I'm really hoping that I can mix the exclusive content onto one account(i.e. take my BestBuy copy's SpecAct and put it with my Origin's PWP).


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 4, 2011)

Most of this is old news for you now.  Posted for the slackers.

uk.pc.ign.com - Battlefield 3 Beta Numbers Revealed



Spoiler



Six times larger than Bad Company 2.

US, October 4, 2011
by Andrew Goldfarb

Update: Troedsson is referring to the number of simultaneous players, not total players, meaning the twelve million figure is incorrect. The exact number of players in the beta has not been released. Original story is below.

DICE has confirmed the number of participants in Battlefield 3's open beta.

In a new blog post General Manager Karl Magnus Troedsson announced that DICE is "seeing six times the number of simultaneous players in the Battlefield 3 Open Beta compared to the Beta for Battlefield: Bad Company 2."

As spotted by VG247, two million players participated in Battlefield: Bad Company 2's open beta, which means as many as twelve million may have participated in the beta for Battlefield 3.

"The Open Beta will help us deliver a robust gaming environment from day one," Troedsson wrote. "The fact that Battlefield 3 is clearly our biggest game launch ever by a magnitude of six makes it doubly important to test everything."

<see site for streaming media>

*Battlefield 3 Beta Guide*

According to Troedsson, the beta is "actually quite early and not representative of the final game."

"The Battlefield 3 Open Beta is based on software that is more than one month old," he wrote. "We need to test the new back end dedicated server structure we've built. Not only have we built a new game engine, but an entirely new back end system so that everyone can enjoy the benefits of dedicated servers on all platforms. Just like normal procedure when releasing a game, the Open Beta has had long lead times due to testing, certification, and setting up."

He also wrote that feedback received during the open beta will help to make the final game better.

"The final game will look, play and sound better than the Open Beta," Troedsson added. "You have helped [make] sure of that."

Battlefield 3's open beta will run until Monday, October 10th. The final game hits stores on October 25th.



Scouring the world to bring you the news...



Spoiler



Some DICE dev updates from the beta forums to keep you in the know...
Re queues:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551139121049299/



> Originally Posted by Tottenizer
> A queue system will be in place at release. We ran into issues with the queue system in the BETA and therefor it is disabled now, but it will return at release. With the queue system you should be able to join the same team when doing a party join even if there are not enough slots available on the server at the time of party leader joining.



And about the squad issue:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925959337112/1/



> Originally Posted by Bazajaytee
> As I have already mentioned in other threads about squads, we are writing up how squad management works in retail and will be posting it when we have it.
> 
> The squads are broken in the BETA and is a known issue.


and
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925959337112/2/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Bazajaytee
> We have never said that.
> 
> 
> ...






techspot.com - Battlefield 3 Beta Performance Test

<follow link above to see original article with all charts and graphs>



Spoiler



By Steven Walton on October 4, 2011
Editor: Julio Franco

Easily one of the most demanding video games released last year, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 featured stunning graphics with real-world damage and excellent gameplay. Still upon release the shooter was very buggy, so much that it delayed our performance article. Built around the Frostbite 1.5 engine, the game was eventually patched up to become a very popular online FPS having sold in excess of 9 million copies.

Battlefield 3, the latest in a long line of Battlefield titles is likely the most anticipated game of 2011. Using the new Frostbite 2 engine the game promises to deliver jaw dropping visuals coupled with fast paced action packed fun.

The gorgeously crafted video teasers have certainly helped the cause throughout the year. Battlefield 3 has huge momentum behind it and the cross-platform beta will hopefully serve developers towards a solid release next October 25th. After all, between the mandatory Origin PC download and the lack of private servers (a standing trend these days), no one is up for a troublesome laggy connection when trying to frag on launch day.

Battlefield 3 will feature both single and multiplayer modes, though the beta is only providing access to the multiplayer portion of the game. The beta includes a single map called “Operation Metro” and the only game mode supported on this map is called rush. There are password-protected servers that have access to the Caspian Border map with 64-player support where DICE is testing out vehicles.

Admittedly we love that Battlefield 3 is using the PC as the lead platform rather than a console. When played on the PC the game will handle 40 more players and will take advantage of the latest computer hardware with support for DirectX 11 and 64-bit processors. As such the recommended system specifications are notably high.

DICE recommends a quad-core CPU be used along with 4GB of system memory. As for the graphics card a GeForce GTX 560 or Radeon HD 6950 is suggested, meaning that gamers will want to spend around $200 on a modern graphics card to appreciate Battlefield 3. Today we'll take a peak at what's required to play Battlefield 3 as we check out how the beta performs.

*Testing Notes & Methodology*

For testing the Battlefield 3 beta we lined up 18 graphics card configurations across all price ranges. The latest drivers were used for all cards which is important as both AMD and Nvidia released updated drivers specifically for this game.

Testing Battlefield 3 was somewhat of a nightmare due to the clumsy system used to find games which relies on an external web browser. Rather than feature an in-game finder Battlefield 3 beta cannot be accessed until the player has found and joined a game. This means it's not possible to change settings until the player is actively playing on a map.

We used Fraps to measure frame rates during a minute of gameplay from the multiplayer map Operation Metro. The performance was measured from the same spawn point each time following the same path while an average of three runs was recorded.

Battlefield 3 was tested at three resolutions: 1680x1050, 1920x1200 and 2560x1600. The game was tested using the Ultra and High quality presets which are meant to be the same for the beta, yet we found significant differences between the two.

When set to Ultra every setting is maxed out with the exception of anti-aliasing post which is set to medium. The anti-aliasing deferred settings is set to 4xMSAA while anisotropic filtering is set to 16x. Other quality settings such as texture, shadow, effects, mesh, terrain and terrain decoration are all set to Ultra.

The Ultra preset was extremely demanding, so we also tested using the High quality preset. This turned anti-aliasing deferred off and left the anti-aliasing post settings on medium. All other visual quality settings as detailed above are turned to high. We'll be looking for an average of 60fps for stutter-free gameplay.

Test System Specs
- Intel Core i7 2600K
- x2 4GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-12800 (CAS 8-8-8-20)
- Asus P8P67 Deluxe (Intel P67)
- OCZ ZX Series 1250w
- Crucial RealSSD C300 256GB (SATA 6Gb/s)
- GeForce GTX 590 (3072MB)
- GeForce GTX 580 (1536MB) SLI
- GeForce GTX 580 (1536MB)
- GeForce GTX 570 (1280MB)
- GeForce GTX 560 Ti (1024MB)
- GeForce GTX 560 (1024MB)
- GeForce GTX 480 (1536MB)
- GeForce GTX 470 (1280MB)
- GeForce GTX 460 (1024MB)
- Radeon HD 6990 (4096MB)
- Radeon HD 6970 (2048MB) Crossfire
- Radeon HD 6970 (2048MB)
- Radeon HD 6950 (2048MB)
- Radeon HD 6870 (1024MB)
- Radeon HD 6850 (1024MB)
- Radeon HD 5870 (2048MB)
- Radeon HD 5830 (1024MB)
- Radeon HD 6790 (1024MB)
- Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
- Nvidia Forceware 285.38 Beta
- ATI Catalyst 11.10 Preview

*Ultra Quality Performance*

At 1680x1050 using the Ultra settings we were surprised to find Battlefield 3 to be so demanding. The Radeon HD 6950 averaged just 30fps, while the GeForce GTX 570 was noticeably faster, matching the Radeon HD 6970 with 39fps. The GeForce GTX 580 scored 42fps which is still low for the fastest single GPU graphics card money can buy.

The Radeon HD 6990 spat out a more respectable 61fps, while a pair of Radeon HD 6970 Crossfire cards were slightly faster with 64fps. The GeForce GTX 590 averaged 67fps, following the pair of GeForce GTX 580 SLI cards that managed an impressive 74fps.

Increasing the resolution to 1920x1200 hit performance further as the Radeon HD 6950 delivered less than 30fps. The GeForce GTX 580 remained the fastest single GPU card with an average of just 36fps. Dual-GPU solutions performed considerably better, with the GeForce GTX 580 SLI configuration stealing the show once again with 64fps.

There is no denying that dual-GPU configurations are a must at 2560x1600 using Ultra settings. The slowest single GPU card we tested, the Radeon HD 6950 averaged just 20fps. The GeForce GTX 570 also managed 21fps while the GeForce GTX 580 was slightly faster with 23fps.

Even the Radeon HD 6990 scored a mere 34fps while the Radeon HD 6970 Crossfire cards and GeForce GTX 590 were matched at 36fps.

*High Quality - 1680x1050*

Reducing the visual quality from the ultra to high drastically helped to improve performance. Here the Radeon HD 6950 is now able to average 47fps at 1680x1050, while the GeForce GTX 570 managed 51fps allowing it to match the Radeon HD 6970.

The GeForce GTX 580 was king of the single GPU cards with 58fps making it 14% faster than the Radeon HD 6970. Further down the chart we find the GeForce GTX 560 Ti averaging 43fps making it slightly faster than the 42fps of the Radeon HD 6870.

Budget-minded cards such as the Radeon HD 6850, 5830 and GeForce GTX 460 still struggled to deliver playable performance when using the high quality settings at 1680x1050.  

*High Quality - 1920x1200*

Now at 1920x1200 the GeForce GTX 580 was able to average 50fps, followed by the GeForce GTX 570 with 46fps. The Radeon HD 6970 was slightly slower with 45fps. The GeForce GTX 560 Ti and Radeon HD 6870 struggled with 36fps, while the Radeon HD 6850, 5830, 6790 and GeForce GTX 460 all rendered less than 30fps.

High Quality - 2560x1600

Not unlike previous results we find that the 2560x1600 resolution calls for a dual-GPU solution, even with the high quality preset in use. The GeForce GTX 580 averaged just 34fps, while the GeForce GTX 570 and Radeon HD 6970 averaged 31fps. South of those graphics cards there is nothing worth talking about.

This time the Radeon HD 6990 outgunned the GeForce GTX 590 by 4fps with an average of 57fps. The Radeon HD 6970 Crossfire and GeForce GTX 580 SLI configurations both averaged 64fps. 

*CPU Scaling and Performance*

Overclocking your Core i7 processor is not going to help deliver more performance in Battlefield 3 according to our test using a single GeForce GTX 580 card. We observed that a 49% increase in clock speed for the Core i7 allowed for a mere 6% increase in frame rates.

Processors that only support 2 threads will take a hit as our Phenom II X2 560 delivered 42fps, almost 20% slower than a similarly clocked Phenom II X4 processor. However we were surprised by how well dual-cores performed when compared to other recently tested games.

Games such as Hard Rest, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings and Crysis 2 saw a massive difference in performance between dual and quad-core processors. For example, in Deus Ex dual-cores were 43% slower than their quad-core counterparts.

For the most part Battlefield 3 doesn’t appear to be all that CPU demanding, at least this is what we can tell from testing the multiplayer portion that the beta allows us to test. We'll be keen to revisit these results once the full version of the game is released.

*Conclusion*

Battlefield 3 certainly looks like an impressive game though to be honest between testing and the frustrating setup process for each iteration, I've not had much of a chance to play it fully. From what I was able to gather, there is still much to be done. The lack of an in-game server browser is troubling, while the inability to change any settings without being in a game and spawned is just down right foolish.

Of course, there's a beta for a reason and we have to try and treat it as such. The night after the beta went live our editor Matthew DeCarlo organized a Friday Night Fragfest (we host such an event every Friday night), so I felt it was best to ask him about his impressions of the game.

Matt felt the game's graphics were great -- especially if the final version is going to be even better -- and that the audio was fantastic. However the gameplay could only be described as buggy. There were problems that caused people to glitch into things they shouldn't have, while the hit detection is also very poor. Matt wasn’t keen on the beta map either or the game mode which required too much crawling around and he went on… The menu system is best described as a cruel joke and he found the chat box oddly placed at the top and somewhat to the right of the screen making the chat UI feel amateurish.

In a nutshell, initial impressions on gameplay are not great but this is a very limited beta, so we will leave it at that. Still it's scary to think how much work DICE has yet to get done in less than a month for Battlefield 3 to succeed.

As for my impressions on how well the game performs, BF3 certainly looks great when using the high quality settings but I'm not sure the visuals justify ~50fps out of the GeForce GTX 580 at 1920x1200 and 45fps from the Radeon HD 6970. The ultra settings are not fully developed so I won't comment on them.

For a game that was seen utilizing six threads quite efficiently, we were pleased to see that the dual-core Phenom II X2 was just 20% slower than a similar configured quad-core processor.

It's been nice to see AMD and Nvidia competing so aggressively to deliver improved support and compatibility for Battlefield 3. Testing revealed that both Crossfire and SLI worked well, though every now and then flickering glitches were noticed when using either technology. A large number of gamers are reporting flickering issues with single GPU configurations as well, so this is another issue that will needed to be addressed before the game is released.

The Battlefield 3 beta has somewhat disappointed as we were hoping to see a more polished game just a month away from release. That said we'll reserve final judgment until then and expect a detailed performance analysis once Battlefield 3 is officially released.



BF3blog.com - Report: EA and Valve in late-stage talks to get Battlefield 3 to Steam



Spoiler



On October 4th, 2011 in News, Rumor
According to an anonymous report BF3Blog received from inside Valve, the developer/publisher is currently in late-stage talks with EA in bringing Battlefield 3 to the Steam digital distribution service. The rumor says that Battlefield 3 would be available on Steam just in time for the game’s release on October 25.
According to the report, EA and Valve are very close to reaching an agreement regarding sales of DLC content, which is the main reason Battlefield 3 is not on Steam: Valve requires that all DLC is sold through Steam, while EA would prefer to sell via its own channels. This was the cause of another EA title, Crysis 2, for being pulled from Steam earlier this year.
Many PC gamers have lobbied both EA and Valve to put Battlefield 3 on Steam for a while now. It looks like it’ll finally happen soon.
We’ve reached out to EA and Valve for a comment on this story.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2011)

Im wondering if i can still be arsed to play the beta.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 5, 2011)

Has anybody tried these? http://www.rage3d.com/cap/ CAPs for 11.9 with BF3 in it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Most of this is old news for you now.  Posted for the slackers.
> 
> uk.pc.ign.com - Battlefield 3 Beta Numbers Revealed
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolved (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there any way I could join this clubhouse and be listed under the members list?

This is my first time joining a clubhouse on TPU, so I thought I would give it a try.

I will definitely be buying BF3 on release day!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

Evolved said:


> Is there any way I could join this clubhouse and be listed under the members list?
> 
> This is my first time joining a clubhouse on TPU, so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I will definitely be buying BF3 on release day!



I need to get a list of names together so I can do them all at once.

Everyone please PM me if you want to be in the clubhouse.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 5, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Has anybody tried these? http://www.rage3d.com/cap/ CAPs for 11.9 with BF3 in it



no but thanks for the post Ill load them and try them out


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 5, 2011)

Official BF3 Weapons Guide


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You can gain access to the dogtags by stabbing those people and taking them. I like SPECACT as it allowed me to keep multiple loadouts at the ready. While nice, once the primary weapons are set right, repurposing a kit is pretty quick with the slide menu.



I was looking for this menu before, but could not find it. The only one I see is clicking on weapons or your other slots for your kits and fast swapping them. Which usually I set it stone for the most part. But things like bipods, underslung, scopes, it's a bit of a pain to switch out. Though it is nice it remembers it for each specific gun.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was playing and i got killed and was waiting for a medic and right when i was out of time i got revived and so i could run around and kill people while not be able to be killed game thought i was dead, so i got a lot of knife kills. after the match i got kicked and lost all my progress  oh well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

I got all the PM's added. Does anyone else wanna be added before I upload the new list?

Edit: Front page list updated.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 5, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Has anybody tried these? http://www.rage3d.com/cap/ CAPs for 11.9 with BF3 in it



installing now and going to give it a go


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I was playing and i got killed and was waiting for a medic and right when i was out of time i got revived and so i could run around and kill people while not be able to be killed game thought i was dead, so i got a lot of knife kills. after the match i got kicked and lost all my progress  oh well



That's why I a few times Ive been killed and the kill cam shows a corpse.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got all the PM's added. Does anyone else wanna be added before I upload the new list?
> 
> Edit: Front page list updated.



Hope it's not too late to get thrown on there.  I was in class at work >.<


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 5, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> installing now and going to give it a go



Do I remove the original 11.9 profiles first?


----------



## Zen_ (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anyone else feel like they are moving around in cement shoes in the beta? It's ridiculously slow and clumsy, and the higher damage makes it worse. There's just so much that feels wrong and doesn't work...hope dice is hard at work before this goes gold.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got all the PM's added. Does anyone else wanna be added before I upload the new list?
> 
> Edit: Front page list updated.



Meeee

Ill re-preorder eventually


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 5, 2011)

well I find Crossfire at least playable now, still a lil choppy at times but im hoping things will be smoother on retail release.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah it was better I think but it's still drops to unplayable frames occasionally. And at random times like on a close up killcam in the subway. Next death was fine; not choppy and like 60 fps. It seems to get worse as I play...


----------



## Frizz (Oct 5, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Has anybody tried these? http://www.rage3d.com/cap/ CAPs for 11.9 with BF3 in it



Wow this got rid of ALOT of the flickering for me.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 5, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are moving around in cement shoes in the beta? It's ridiculously slow and clumsy, and the higher damage makes it worse. There's just so much that feels wrong and doesn't work...hope dice is hard at work before this goes gold.


No but the enemy looks like he is in fast forward when I'm outside. Trying to track them in a scope is crazy. 
You have to lead them. I'm sure they are gonna get this all worked out , but so far I'm not having much fun. 
They run to fast outside and I can't see jackshit in the tunnel. 
Brought my k/d up from .45 to .50 , but it was like duck hunting. 
You have to lead the A-holes big time.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Seriously. Who the hell is building their rigs? We have members here that get far better framerates with lesser cards.



My 5850 handles High settings at 1680 x 1050 no problem. At least 30+ FPS during explosions. Don't know what the heck they are doing wrong.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry MT Alex. Didn't know it was you or I wouldn't have stabbed you to death.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2011)

My Xonar DX seems to be interfering with this bETA, i get crashes and sound screwups


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 5, 2011)

The stabbings are very satisfying.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 5, 2011)

Apparently, haters gonna hate. 

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/20990...ders_people_aren_t_happy_with_beta/index.html


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got all the PM's added. Does anyone else wanna be added before I upload the new list?
> 
> Edit: Front page list updated.



Sorry - saw this to late to make the update. Will you add me at some point please?
Origin ID: juinor15


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry MT Alex. Didn't know it was you or I wouldn't have stabbed you to death.



Fuck.  I can't believe I let you sneak up on me, especially since you were running around with your flashlight on in broad daylight.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 5, 2011)

http://geek.pikimal.com/2011/10/04/battlefield-3-will-return-to-in-game-squad-management/

Not sure this was posted, but that makes me quite happy.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry MT Alex. Didn't know it was you or I wouldn't have stabbed you to death.


Sent you a message hope it ain't to late. Alex clued me in. Getting over burning up a 
new motherboard and CPU with a cheap ass Power supply. Live and learn !


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah PMed The Mail Man as well. 

Hoping he'll add us up as well.

Don't know if you need my Origin name but it is Nonlin.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 5, 2011)

My Origin name is AmericanPsychoz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Apparently, haters gonna hate.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/20990...ders_people_aren_t_happy_with_beta/index.html



Next time we won't get to Alpha or Beta test. People keep acting like it's a demo, in the future I really don't expect Open Betas anymore, the gaming population has grown so much in the last 6 - 7 years, most of them never played truly buggy games.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry MT Alex. Didn't know it was you or I wouldn't have stabbed you to death.



If not to death then what to?


----------



## xenocide (Oct 5, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Apparently, haters gonna hate.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/20990...ders_people_aren_t_happy_with_beta/index.html



People are idiots.  I also saw several other places claim this was fake, since they couldn't find the Tweet in question.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2011)

My best round so far. Killer_Rubber_Ducky = iancomings1


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 5, 2011)

Just was 13-0 with the SV98 and my connection to the server times out. FUCK.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 5, 2011)

I had a game this afternoon before I left for work; 49-24 on Attack, having single-handedly taken 6/8 M-COMs, including both A\B for the last 2 zones.  I was destroying everything.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 5, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I have no idea what you are getting at with my altered post.  It would have made sense to just leave it like it was.
> 
> Start Steam
> Start Origin
> ...


 I was trying to say ,Guys that would buy from Steam would open it ,Click the BF3 icon then that in turns starts Origin then also leads right to battle log(does this now )then they have to make an account,look for a server launch with the join buttons on battle log then play game.Yes it makes no sense when you can just go to battle log  and have it launch origin(weather some guy say it does not do this is bull)l,Try it yourself Set your Bf3.exe to desktop and you will see it just auto launches Origin and leads right too battle log.There is no Steam talks to be honest it is just a PR website stunt.EA`s faq clearly states this Any game After September 2011 will need Origin to play it.I can`t see your EA/Origin accounts going through STEAM makes it hard for them to ban you.Look up CheesyMac 89 on battle log he got his ban twice.Maybe a third time after his bull crud posted hit detection videos.lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 5, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Apparently, haters gonna hate.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/20990...ders_people_aren_t_happy_with_beta/index.html



What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 5, 2011)

TimSad said:


> You always have your dogtags.  It's just that whenever someone knifes you, they obtain a set of your personally customized dogtags(which you can always re-customize).
> 
> I've already pre-ordered BF3 from Origin and I also plan on pre-ordering the retail copy from BestBuy.  I'm really hoping that I can mix the exclusive content onto one account(i.e. take my BestBuy copy's SpecAct and put it with my Origin's PWP).


Wow Tim your here NuclearFallOut  welcome to TPU sir and please do not use that dancing big boob lady avatar you have .It might have worked in TF2 for a distraction but we need the TPU players to crush everyone.Look me up on Origin.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

I got a ton more PM's. Ill be adding yall soon. Just want to let anymore PM's come in so give me a day. So if you want in just send the PM.



MT Alex said:


> Fuck.  I can't believe I let you sneak up on me, especially since you were running around with your flashlight on in broad daylight.



I had the flashlight on so that everyone could see me rollin'. Because if not, they couldn't see me and there is no way for them to be hatin'. This is imperative to my battlefield strategy.



1Kurgan1 said:


> If not to death then what to?



To orgasm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok rocks now officially do NOTHING!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If not to death then what to?



battlefield philosophy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel bad stabbing a fellow member while listening to the Wallflowers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I feel bad stabbing a fellow member while listening to the Wallflowers.



Wallflowers suck BTW.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wallflowers suck BTW.



Aw come on! Its Bob Dylan's son!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2011)

He didn't carry the awesome gene very well


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2011)

I want nothing bad uttered about the Dylans in my presence.  

I realized it was TheMailMan givin' me the stabbin' cause his breath smelt like candy corn and there was an intense throbbing (albeit tiny) pressure on the back of my leg.  Then he gave it to the guy in front of me, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was in a feeding frenzy that match. 6 dog tags total. Even got the MVP ribbon.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup, you were 9-2 when you slid it in me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

[yt]hDiM3R4V-4k[/yt]


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 5, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, you were 9-2 when you slid it in me.





You need to change that to 
Yup, you were 9-2 when you knifed me

The other way is well "the other way"

I have noticed the rock glitch too,Seems like everyone and there dogs are doing it.BETA anyways no point in complaining about it.Stats get wiped after the 10 th anyways,We do however keep the platoons and friends lists.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 5, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> .BETA anyways no point in complaining about it.Stats get wiped after the 10 th anyways,We do however keep the platoons and friends lists



Speaking of witch i was playing all day yesterday i got some sweet items and then i logged off. when i came back all my stats and weapons were gone. its happened 3 times now is it supposed to?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I managed to flank a bunch of defenders by that little bridge and stab 3 of them before anyone realized what the hell was going on...


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2011)

MT Alex just got sigged.

Twice.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2011)

RadEd_BMW

People should add me.


----------



## erixx (Oct 5, 2011)

call me crazy, I just uninstalled it when I was enjoying it most. I have a lot of work to do these days and will keep my BF libido high untill the final game 

Is it just me or has the falling thru the ground disappeared/fixed?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes "fixed" they turned off terrain destruction/deformation (e.g. craters and such) which was the cause.

You sure you want to be thanking him for that second sig quote there, Alex?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 5, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Speaking of witch i was playing all day yesterday i got some sweet items and then i logged off. when i came back all my stats and weapons were gone. its happened 3 times now is it supposed to?



No. If the game crashed, it does not save. Right now the in game saving feature is not working as far as I can tell. The server does immediately upload your data at the end of the round. I believe this was the reason for the end of round crashes on the first day and a half. I am guessing though based on my own experience.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> To orgasm.



What two men do in private is none of my business....



digibucc said:


> battlefield philosophy
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/philosoraptor.png



 Did you just make that?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Average Battlefield player vs. average Call of Duty player*

Average Battlefield player:





Average Call of Duty player:






Source


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Oct 5, 2011)

yo themailman can you add me on the list please?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

BF3 Case mod @ XS


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

MacGruber should be the end boss in MW3.  That may even give me an excuse to buy the game. Who knows, if they can't fix hit detection in BF3 I may just start playing MW and feel good about my sweet akimbo skillzz!!11!1!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Average Battlefield player:
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/bf3player.jpg
> 
> Source



I like the idea of hiding in a ditch like a bitch.

all you need is some bushes and it would be like a home from home


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> ho knows, if they can't fix hit detection in BF3 I may just start playing MW and feel good about my sweet akimbo skillzz!!11!1!!



They could just stop listening to the community who wants bullet drop. And take the easy road out and go with laser bullets. Figuring bullet drop with latency can't be easy, and they just get crucified for trying, and if they go with laser bullets people will cry to. No one is ever happy, people need to suck it up, and use a kleenex or two if they couldn't hold back a few tears.


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been playing for almost four hours (in total ) and it's pretty fun. The chatbox is really annoying though, it would have been so much better if it was at the bottom. Now it obsures a big chunk of your view field whenever someone claims someone is a gay/camper/spwnnkillrree or whatever they can come up with.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They could just stop listening to the community who wants bullet drop. And take the easy road out and go with laser bullets. Figuring bullet drop with latency can't be easy, and they just get crucified for trying, and if they go with laser bullets people will cry to. No one is ever happy, people need to suck it up, and use a kleenex or two if they couldn't hold back a few tears.



I don't care one way or the other. The hit detection lag is horrible at times and that's what needs to be fixed. If not, oh well, I'll still play as either way one is bound to get shot at some point.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I like the idea of hiding in a ditch like a bitch.
> 
> all you need is some bushes and it would be like a home from home



Better then flying around in a lil' jet like a fairy getting cheap kills. Pew, pew from da air! Pew pew!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't care one way or the other. The hit detection lag is horrible at times and that's what needs to be fixed. If not, oh well, I'll still play as either way one is bound to get shot at some point.



Agreed, but too many people out there aren't ever happy about anything. They ask for something thats complicated, then when the results are dead on perfect they burst into tears. Wish gaming as a whole was as buggy as it was a decade ago, give these people something to cry about.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Agreed, but too many people out there aren't ever happy about anything. They ask for something thats complicated, then when the results are dead on perfect they burst into tears. Wish gaming as a whole was as buggy as it was a decade ago, give these people something to cry about.



Give Erocker a break. He has a lil' post pardum depression latley. Ever since he had our trans-gender alien baby its been tough on him. But don't worry once our lil "Mailrocker" gets old enough to come of the tit Erocker will be back to normal. Right sugar bottoms?


----------



## erixx (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Average Battlefield player:
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/bf3player.jpg
> 
> Average Call of Duty player:
> ...



How good if it was true. hehe In the stupid Comms zone it looks more like the second pic.
The whole problem with these games is that respawning is too easy and cheap. How about paying REAL coins for medical care and respawns? hehehehehehehehe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Give Erocker a break. He has a lil' post pardum depression latley. Ever since he had our trans-gender alien baby its been tough on him. But don't worry once our lil "Mailrocker" gets old enough to come of the tit Erocker will be back to normal. Right sugar bottoms?



I can understand his depression, fathering his "thing" baby, then spending nights out on the town with MT, he's just wanting you to live up to the father role for your alien/man/woman/thing child.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I can understand his depression, fathering his "thing" baby, then spending nights out on the town with MT, he's just wanting you to live up to the father role for your alien/man/woman/thing child.



Don't encourage him!


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2011)

erixx said:


> Is it just me or has the falling thru the ground disappeared/fixed?





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes "fixed" they turned off terrain destruction/deformation (e.g. craters and such) which was the cause.



Not sure about that, I've never got stuck in the ground so much as the last few hours. Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## Mailrocker (Oct 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I can understand his depression, fathering his "thing" baby, then spending nights out on the town with MT, he's just wanting you to live up to the father role for your alien/man/woman/thing child.



It hurtz my feelings when you make fun of me.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2011)

Mailrocker said:


> It hurtz my feelings when you make fun of me.



You're too young for internet forums. My banstick will teach you a lesson young man, erm.. thing.


Don't make multiple/spam/whatever accounts.

*Back to the topic people.* *I can't stress this enough, it is not a suggestion.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

Frick said:


> Not sure about that, I've never got stuck in the ground so much as the last few hours. Or are you talking about something else?



Well...this was supposedly the case and I personally have not fallen through the ground since the first couple days _except_ for on one server two days ago and someone asked in chat "did they turn the terrain destruction back on?".

So it sounds like it's definitely related to that but not sure now if really off across the board. At least anymore.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 5, 2011)

I've only been able to play the beta on PS3 but falling through the ground is still present. Also, !!IMO!!, it doesn't look all that good. I have it preordered for PC so I'm not worried but the lower res is very noticeable to me, but I do have very scrutinizing eyes. The postprocessing is overwhelming, especially the Post AA which I'm guessing is like MLAA for ATI 5xxx/6xxx. While I do love this feature, it only looks good when applying it to high res images on a screen with small pixel pitch. On my monitor which I also use for my PS3 it makes it look very "fuzzy" and aliasing is still very prevalent.

Just a heads up for people considering BF3 for consoles.

PS. I know its a beta and I know what 'beta' means.  My preorder (PC) is still on.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 5, 2011)

A new FAQ with mostly old information, plus that in red:



Spoiler



Bazajaytee   Enlisted: 09/26/2011

10/05/2011 04:41AM

*WILL THERE BE DOWNTIMES DURING THE BATTLEFIELD 3 OPEN BETA?*

Yes. Throughout the BF3 Open Beta we will be patching and testing our server configurations. While downtimes may happen at any time, please note the following downtimes scheduled daily from Tuesday Oct 04, through Friday Oct 07: 

Playstation 3 : 6:00 am - 7:00 am UTC
PC (including Battlelog) : 7:00 am – 8:00 am UTC
Xbox 360 : 8:00 am – 9:00 am UTC

*WHAT VIDEO CARD DRIVERS DO I NEED FOR THE BETA?*

For AMD, you'll need to download the 11.10 Preview Driver http://support.amd.com/. [support.amd.com] For nVidia, you'll need the 285.38 BETA driver (32 bit http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-285.38-beta-driver.html [nvidia.com] of 64 bit http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-285.38-beta-driver.html) [nvidia.com]

*WILL MY STATS CARRY OVER FROM THE BETA TO THE FINAL GAME?*

No. We are still fine tuning the ranking system and we don't want to give BETA players and unfair advantage when Battlefield 3 launches. You will keep your soldier name though.

*DOES THIS BETA REPRESENT FINAL GAME QUALITY?*

The BETA is NOT final software and updates will be done both to the game and to the back-end prior to the Battlefield 3 launch. Your participation will still help us improve the final game.

*I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?*

Operation Metro is the only map being run during the Open BETA on all platforms. Testing of Caspian Border on PC has come to an end at this time.

*ARE THERE ANY RESTRICTIONS TO PLAY TIME IN THE BETA?*

You can play for as long as you want during the time of the BETA. There will be no cap on how far you can rank up or what you can unlock.

*HOW WILL SQUADS WORK IN THE RETAIL VERSION OF BATTLEFIELD 3 ON PC/XBOX 360/PLAYSTATION 3?*

*Since the Open BETA we’ve added more advanced functionality to manage your squad. You will be able to browse and join specific squads through the squad screen. You can see all players that are in a specific squad as well as who’s playing as lone wolf. As a squad leader you can set your squad to private as well as kick players from the squad. 

On console you will also be able to choose if you want the active VoIP channel to be team or squad and invite friends to your squad. You will also be able to mute any player on your team through the scoreboard.*


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 6, 2011)

UMP-45 needs a serious nerf


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 6, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> UMP-45 needs a serious nerf



in the beta yes, in the full game no. once you get to more open terrain, it's potency will be nerfed by sheer distance. didn't see a single one on Caspian.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> UMP-45 needs a serious nerf



I unlocked it earlier then before the end of the round already had two optics unlocked cause it was so powerful.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 6, 2011)

I think all guns do purdy much around the same damage in metro since there is barely any range in encounters unless you're sniping well maybe not exactly but kills just as fast, AEK-971 is the way to go . By the way I'm disliking the SV98 so far in Metro, it can kill with one shot short-mid range, its a load of crap.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you get a request from *Narthes* that is my PC name for BF3 to join the platoon.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 6, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> in the beta yes, in the full game no. once you get to more open terrain, it's potency will be nerfed by sheer distance. didn't see a single one on Caspian.



I think it was pre wave of everyone having the weapon.. it seems like its the main thing im killed by outside of the guys with the sniper rifles and acogs


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if it is going to be possible to create more then one user per key?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 6, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is going to be possible to create more then one user per key?



No you can not. Theirs a link somewhere in this thread on it.. but take my word for it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> in the beta yes, in the full game no. once you get to more open terrain, it's potency will be nerfed by sheer distance. didn't see a single one on Caspian.



Pretty sure I got sniped by a guy using one with a bipod and a scope. He was at Hill and I was at Antenna (for anyone who doesn't know, that has to be well over 300 yards I would think). I didn't know where the bullets were even coming from, I just know every single one hit me, didn't hear a single one wiz past, so I took cover for a few seconds. Then I took off running for the flag again and he dropped me, once again didn't seem like a single one missed. On big maps I think Recons going to be pretty rare since scope glare, you can just flank them and kill them, albeit you will have to go way out of your way to do so. On Rush, you just can't do that, you either need to kill them straight on, or try and take a slightly different route.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 6, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> No you can not. Theirs a link somewhere in this thread on it.. but take my word for it



i'm pretty sure you will be able to have more than one "soldier" under your one single battlefield/battlelog account which is tied to one key.    not until retail but i remember a blog post or something.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> How good if it was true. hehe In the stupid Comms zone it looks more like the second pic.
> The whole problem with these games is that respawning is too easy and cheap. How about paying REAL coins for medical care and respawns? hehehehehehehehe



You did not just say that. I mean only longer respawn times, but then, to many campers, that sucks too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you want to pay real money to play, go to COD and buy Elite, soon enough it will be pay to play, Kotick runs a farm.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 6, 2011)

So 44 is the max unlock range for general arms. I reached 45 which should have been the .44 Magnum Scooped, but they did not give it to me. This is why all the guns beyond that point have 45 as a rank. There seems to be more than 50 ranks as my next one will be a Silver Eagle (Colonel) but I have seen people with gold eagles with 4's under them.

The USAS-12 Gauge shotgun is exactly what you think it is.

Nosferatu is still the truth. I am done now. I have seen all I needed to see. If someone wants to play with my guns, I will gladly join and suicide for you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

List updated in first post.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So 44 is the max unlock range for general arms



I feel that is pretty damn fast!  In beta people are already hitting last level?  DAMN.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I feel that is pretty damn fast!  In beta people are already hitting last level?  DAMN.





TheMailMan78 said:


> List updated in first post.



Y U NO ADD ME MAILMAN?  (i forgot to PM you, but w/e)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm pretty sure you will be able to have more than one "soldier" under your one single battlefield/battlelog account which is tied to one key.    not until retail but i remember a blog post or something.



I read somewhere that u cant.. lemme find the link...


EDIT: its oldish but http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/only-one-battlefield-3-soldier-allowed-per-player/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am done now. I have seen all I needed to see. If someone wants to play with my guns, I will gladly join and suicide for you.



You needed to see Rank 45 in the beta?  Seems ranking is much faster than BC2, took like 400 hours I think to hit 50 in BC2


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pretty sure I got sniped by a guy using one with a bipod and a scope. He was at Hill and I was at Antenna (for anyone who doesn't know, that has to be well over 300 yards I would think). I didn't know where the bullets were even coming from, I just know every single one hit me, didn't hear a single one wiz past, so I took cover for a few seconds. Then I took off running for the flag again and he dropped me, once again didn't seem like a single one missed. On big maps I think Recons going to be pretty rare since scope glare, you can just flank them and kill them, albeit you will have to go way out of your way to do so. On Rush, you just can't do that, you either need to kill them straight on, or try and take a slightly different route.



 ugh, I got sniped a lot on Caspian. around that forest flag... that and doing stupid things in the jeep were the only ways I really died.



TheLaughingMan said:


> So 44 is the max unlock range for general arms. I reached 45 which should have been the .44 Magnum Scooped, but they did not give it to me. This is why all the guns beyond that point have 45 as a rank. There seems to be more than 50 ranks as my next one will be a Silver Eagle (Colonel) but I have seen people with gold eagles with 4's under them.
> 
> The USAS-12 Gauge shotgun is exactly what you think it is.
> 
> Nosferatu is still the truth. I am done now. I have seen all I needed to see. If someone wants to play with my guns, I will gladly join and suicide for you.



I suspect the point values for the beta were altered specifically so that people would rank faster. no basis, just a gut feeling.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys join my platton! Techpoweruppers


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 6, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I suspect the point values for the beta were altered specifically so that people would rank faster. no basis, just a gut feeling.



There was a post several pages back that alluded to the fact that it would take nearly a year to unlock everything.



douglatins said:


> Guys join my platton! Techpoweruppers
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/12Mapa.png



I have to admit, that is a bitchin' platoon logo.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You needed to see Rank 45 in the beta?  Seems ranking is much faster than BC2, took like 400 hours I think to hit 50 in BC2



I got to see all the weapons I was curious about seeing. The USAS 12 gauge was the last thing I wanted to get a feel for. Everything else I can wait for.



douglatins said:


> Guys join my platton! Techpoweruppers
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/12Mapa.png



We already have a platoon. Has been up for like 2 weeks.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451852514416/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We already have a platoon. Has been up for like 2 weeks.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451852514416/



But he has a fucking dragon with a tank turret


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I got to see all the weapons I was curious about seeing. The USAS 12 gauge was the last thing I wanted to get a feel for. Everything else I can wait for.
> We already have a platoon. Has been up for like 2 weeks.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451852514416/



It would be nice to have more then one option if he can sustain it. 
That way the guys that suck will have an out if they are getting 
frustrated Not sure who that would be. Oh yeah me  Shit 
I already get frustrated. If I'm not blind it is like playing in an episode
of airbender or something with the guys skipping all over the screen.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 6, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Guys join my platton! Techpoweruppers
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/12Mapa.png



Holy shit! We already have a platoon but I think the dragon turret should be our flag. 



TheLaughingMan said:


> So 44 is the max unlock range for general arms. I reached 45 which should have been the .44 Magnum Scooped, but they did not give it to me. This is why all the guns beyond that point have 45 as a rank. There seems to be more than 50 ranks as my next one will be a Silver Eagle (Colonel) but I have seen people with gold eagles with 4's under them.
> 
> The USAS-12 Gauge shotgun is exactly what you think it is.
> 
> Nosferatu is still the truth. I am done now. I have seen all I needed to see. If someone wants to play with my guns, I will gladly join and suicide for you.



The only gun I want to play with is the AN94 and you dont have it.


----------



## rampage (Oct 6, 2011)

a little off topic, but has anyone used the EOD bot? i just unlocked it and wondering has any one used it with C4 or a weapon? 

ive seen videos online of it been used but for the life of me, expecialy using a weapons i cant work out how its done


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 6, 2011)

rampage said:


> a little off topic, but has anyone used the EOD bot? i just unlocked it and wondering has any one used it with C4 or a weapon?
> 
> ive seen videos online of it been used but for the life of me, expecialy using a weapons i cant work out how its done



I think u can run people over... but people know to shoot them now so their only good use is still arming/disarming bombs


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 6, 2011)

rampage said:


> a little off topic, but has anyone used the EOD bot? i just unlocked it and wondering has any one used it with C4 or a weapon?
> 
> ive seen videos online of it been used but for the life of me, expecialy using a weapons i cant work out how its done



EOD bot has a repair tool (also used to arm boxes or cause damage to enemies) and then there is also running people over. it cannot spot people, and that is my biggest complaint about it.

mostly people ignore it, but even then, it's movement is so bugged it is practically useless as an actual weapon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> There was a post several pages back that alluded to the fact that it would take nearly a year to unlock everything.



And by that they did mean everything, every scope and unlock for every weapon. That will take a lot of time. BC2 you just unlocked things with rank, but now so many unlocks for each weapon with kills.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 6, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> EOD bot has a repair tool (also used to arm boxes or cause damage to enemies) and then there is also running people over. it cannot spot people, and that is my biggest complaint about it.



If it could spot people, every Engineer would just sit back with their EOD out, and they would become what Snipers were in BC2 -.-


----------



## caleb (Oct 6, 2011)

UAV,C4 and Teamspeak work like a charm. Bot is sloww


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 6, 2011)

xenocide said:


> If it could spot people, every Engineer would just sit back with their EOD out, and they would become what Snipers were in BC2 -.-



Originally Posted by Black Haru View Post
EOD bot has a repair tool (also used to arm boxes or cause damage to enemies) and then there is also running people over. it cannot spot people, and that is my biggest complaint about it.

Actually if you hold down the repair mouse button you can burn to death the enemy'sAlso hook up with a support guy in your squad and C4 the hell out of it ,Arm the m-com wait for a group of them to disarm then BAM no more baddies  done this this morning to about 3 hack level 3 gold 145 guys ...... also works on the MAV or what ever that sniper thing is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

EOD bot is nice


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 6, 2011)

I armed a box with it and then turned it off with E. I was back to shooting people as the arm was a distraction from the other box I was going for. It worked like a charm. The best part was when the disarmed it, I pulled out the remote, hit LMouse and the bot was still working and still sitting right by B, so I just armed it again. Did that 3 times before someone realized the bot was work and destroyed it.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 6, 2011)

Dont know if its just me, but its looks like all Ranks/Stats have been reset!

LOL NM it was just me, Has no unlocks and everyone was same rank, but its back!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

So Highway you never experienced the FPS tanks making it too laggy to play? Are your graphics settings way down perhaps? Happens after awhile and comes and goes but comes too much for comfort. It may be crossfire-related as we already suspected but one 6850 isn't cutting it though that was on Ultra with 4x AA.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So Highway you never experienced the FPS tanks making it too laggy to play? Are your graphics settings way down perhaps? Happens after awhile and comes and goes but comes too much for comfort. It may be crossfire-related as we already suspected but one 6850 isn't cutting it though that was on Ultra with 4x AA.



I followed mailmans tip and just ran the game at 2xAA instead. Though i never suffered from much lag at all unless there were tonnes of smoke or a huge explosion, then my fps might drop. 

I do get 'artifacting' when i look through scopes though. thats about it pretty much.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah artifacts are not too much of a bother in terms of being able to enjoy the beta it's 8-12 ping now and then after a little while and it will even continue through "less intensive" scenes such as the Kill Cam in the subway. So it's doesn't make sense like your drops e.g. with much smoke on screen. When not lagging can get 32-45 outside Ultra 4x AA. I have been trying to monitor my system and nothing is jumping out. Only 4GB RAM but pretty certain not using more than 85% max. Yeah I will turn try turning down the graphics.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally unlocked the AN-94 last night. The feels like its working but due to broken audio you can't actually hear anything. Also it only has full auto and bust fire modes to select. No single shot pwnage.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 6, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Dont know if its just me, but its looks like all Ranks/Stats have been reset!
> 
> LOL NM it was just me, Has no unlocks and everyone was same rank, but its back!



Could be the EA BAN HAMMER is a coming  

Link here thank god for Origin  to the hackers.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925965401216/1/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So Highway you never experienced the FPS tanks making it too laggy to play? Are your graphics settings way down perhaps? Happens after awhile and comes and goes but comes too much for comfort. It may be crossfire-related as we already suspected but one 6850 isn't cutting it though that was on Ultra with 4x AA.



I have the 1 6850. Settings are on high with 2XAA. I get around 50 to 60 FPS. No issues with a graphics except for the occasional white flashes.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I gotta start by bumping down to 2X. Thought of that a couple days ago and forgot once I got home.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 7, 2011)

Battlefieldo.com - BF3 INTEL THIS EVENING: 2 NEW MULTIPLAYER MAPS + MORE



Spoiler



Tonight, two sources of battlefield 3 information will be coming in. First, Gametrailers is hosting a show via Spike.tv showing off some new footage of Battlefield 3′s singleplayer campaign as well as a tour to the studio in Stockholm. This will be airing in North America at 1:05AM EST (GMT-5) / 12:05AM CST (GMT-6). We are currently trying to get a stream source of spike.TV so that you our viewers can have instant access to whatever will be shown. You can find out more info about this at the Gametrailers Page










Secondly, and more importantly, IGN will be posting a huge amount of content at 3:00AM PST (GMT-8) / 6:00AM EST (GMT-5) this evening. According to the video posted, it will feature *two new multiplayer maps and new singleplayer / coop footage*. A little bird has delivered us some info and it’s to our knowledge that tomorrow, DICE is hosting a Press event in their office. This event is supposedly showcasing the *FINAL BUILD* of Battlefield 3.  With only 18 days remaining until the game comes out, it’s almost time for it to go gold and be printed for retail. With this new batch of information coming, we will keep you posted here at Battlefield as the news comes in.

Additional info from Planet Battlefield:



> Thursday, 6 October, 2011 at 17:39 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
> This evening in San Francisco is the Battlefield 3 Final Hours event, where media will get some hands-on time with brand new singleplayer, co-op and of course new multiplayer maps for Battlefield 3. Unfortunately there is an embargo on all this info so here's what we know:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess I missed this on Monday:


----------



## douglatins (Oct 7, 2011)

So when is it coming to steam?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

douglatins said:


> So when is it coming to steam?



I think I just stabbed you


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2011)

WHAT!?!
There is an excruciating tear in my heart and a small tear on my cheek.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 7, 2011)

Going wolf hunting tomorrow and Saturday. 7 MM mag. 3 Elk so far.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 7, 2011)

Post pics of you hunting wolves with your bare hands.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 7, 2011)

Well i just did a full reformat! Needed to know if it was just drivers/BF3 or one of my cards, if its my cards im thinking of selling them and maybe getting a gtx580 for 400 or a 570 for 300 with and ssd for 109 at microcenter. When drivers/cards work right the game plays great. All i want is to run BF3 properly and CF seems buggy as hell, not sure what to do lol. Just waiting for beta to DL again and spend the morning playing to see if there are anymore CTD and BSOD related to driver/cards


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2011)

run the 11.10 drivers or 11.9 WHQLs follow erockers driver guide


but in a nut shell

uninstall EVERYTHING related to AMD,

AMd vision center all drivers Catalyst install manager everything

reboot use driver sweeper from http://phyxion.net/item/driver-sweeper.html

reboot again install 11.9 WHQL or 11.10 preview do not install the Catalyst App profiles just use the basic drivers ive been running 11.10 preview nothing else and all has worked well getting 70-90fps in the BF3 beta with my 2x 6950 2gb cards


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 7, 2011)

You should wait in my opinion. Because crossfire 6870s out performs the gtx 580 or ties in almost all games.

Just have to wait for good drivers so your cfx set up can blow away bf3.


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You should wait in my opinion. Because crossfire 6870s out performs the gtx 580 or ties in almost all games.
> 
> Just have to wait for good drivers so your cfx set up can blow away bf3.



Drivers aren't going to do much with the beta which is a bit unstable. Wait for the actual game to release along with the drivers released with it.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 7, 2011)

I went with the 11.9s as they seem the most stable for me with the 11.9 cap1 so ill see how it goes. Ill give it a few days after final release and see how it goes. Everythings a fresh install now so see how it goes! And wow i am really impressed at how realtek onboard sounds now, blew me away! might get me a 6990 end of the mth, whats a min PSU for that card?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 7, 2011)

Caspian Border is available for all PC players now!!


----------



## Boneface (Oct 7, 2011)

PLaying now and damn it looks better then before and no lag, its AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Frizz (Oct 7, 2011)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Caspian Border is available for all PC players now!!



Played some more conquest, UMP with supressors are pretty useless in this map lol which I'm glad. Caspian Border is a completely different experience from Metro despite them being the same game.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2011)

random said:


> Played some more conquest, UMP with supressors are pretty useless in this map lol which I'm glad. Caspian Border is a completely different experience from Metro despite them being the same game.



This. Took a while to get used to it, but I'm doing way better now than before. Assault with optics = woop woop. Also med kits and reviing people, seems to be my kind of thing.


----------



## caleb (Oct 7, 2011)

Frick said:


> Also med kits and reviing people, seems to be my kind of thing.



Yeah but I'm disappointed by how the defibrillator works. I hoped for that BF2 recharging sound and "CLEAR!". Too bad Dice forgot some things were better done in BF2 vs BC2.
I'm shocked and excited that people finally die when you shoot them in their faces. Can't wait for all my headless chicken tard rushes.


----------



## caleb (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow at that caspian border open. It must be the first time console guys whine that they give something for PC and not the other way around


----------



## Bundy (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww this sucks. I'm too blind drunk to play now (friday night in AU) and I'm going away for the weekend.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5429816350_1261795155_31656078_85702376_n.jpg
> Going wolf hunting tomorrow and Saturday. 7 MM mag. 3 Elk so far.



What?  You got 3 elk?  How does that work?  I can see filling your A tag, and getting a special cow permit but where does the third come in?  Filling the wife's tag?

Also:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

All this news is courtesy of GullyFoyle. He set it to me via e-mail.


Caspian Border Confirmed Public


> After analyzing the data from our first round of closed Caspian Border tests, we have great news for participants in the Battlefield 3 PC Open Beta: the DICE team has decided to bring back Caspian Border for the beta’s final weekend and conduct an open large scale test of the 64 player Caspian Border map.
> 
> *****Please keep in mind that as this is beta we will be stress testing our servers*****
> 
> ...



IGN.com - New Battlefield 3 MP Maps Revealed!

Planes, Tanks, and Automobiles: Battlefield 3



> Big maps and vehicles make everything better.
> October 7, 2011
> by Peter Eykemans
> 
> ...



Operation Firestorm video

Grand Bazaar video

For those viewing at work, I'll try to add YouTube video links later today...

Operation Firestorm video or YouTube.
Grand Bazaar video or YouTube.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally!!!!! Was getting tired of consistently of playing Metro Rush. Been wanting to try some 32v32 player action so im glad they're opening it up.


----------



## Abe504 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got done playing on Caspian Border. Just amazing, and I'm a person who loves rush. Just the scope of it was great, 64 players is the way to go


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2011)

caleb said:


> Yeah but I'm disappointed by how the defibrillator works. I hoped for that BF2 recharging sound and "CLEAR!". Too bad Dice forgot some things were better done in BF2 vs BC2.



Don't know about that, I'm mostly dissapointed in how few players actually use it. There are five or six guy around you? All support for some reason.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> Just got done playing on Caspian Border. Just amazing, and I'm a person who loves rush. Just the scope of it was great, 64 players is the way to go



IMO I hate Metro, but it could have been a lot better if they made it 64 players. the map can clearly support more. in most of my games. the round ended in the park (stage one) and never even made it close to the final bomb site place. too many people camping and not enough people pushing forward. and those that were pushing forward like me, a mate and a handful of players lacked support and were mowed down by the opposing team with their OP UMP-45's


----------



## caleb (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn that close combat would benefit so much if you could peek


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 7, 2011)

Ahhh, wish i had called in sick today, finally get to play something other than metro, and i didn't find out about it until i got to work, typical.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

Guys next time GullyFoyle posts give him a thanks. Even if he posts a pink elephant taking a piss. Thank him for it. He contributes more to this clubhouse then anyone else. Savvy?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Guys next time GullyFoyle posts give him a thanks. Even if he posts a pink elephant taking a piss. Thank him for it. He contributes more to this clubhouse then anyone else. Savvy?



Yes is does, One of the most informative gaming news contributors we have on this site. thank the man!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 7, 2011)

This is how you make Metro a 100 times better.

First section needs to be spread out a little more. Not by much, just enough room so the boxes are not right on top of each other. Once that business is done and the entry to the tunnels are opened, there should be a way to stay above ground and fight through the city to get to the boxes via an entrance that was not blown to hell. Then we could have one firefight on top of another firefight. One being the chokepoint tunnels and the other being an urban combat zone.

For the final section, the buildings should be opened up some more so there are more places inside them to hide and fight. The A box should be on like the fourth floor of one of the building in a large open room, like a hotel lobby. There should be 3 or 4 entrances to this room. The B box should be in that mall or airport terminal or whatever that building in the far back is. The box should be in the center of that room under the escalators with at least a second floor for defense. The street before you get to that building should just be removed so as not to be too much room between the two objectives.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> This is how you make Metro a 100 times better.
> 
> First section needs to be spread out a little more. Not by much, just enough room so the boxes are not right on top of each other. Once that business is done and the entry to the tunnels are opened, there should be a way to stay above ground and fight through the city to get to the boxes via an entrance that was not blown to hell. Then we could have one firefight on top of another firefight. One being the chokepoint tunnels and the other being an urban combat zone.
> 
> For the final section, the buildings should be opened up some more so there are more places inside them to hide and fight. The A box should be on like the fourth floor of one of the building in a large open room, like a hotel lobby. There should be 3 or 4 entrances to this room. The B box should be in that mall or airport terminal or whatever that building in the far back is. The box should be in the center of that room under the escalators with at least a second floor for defense. The street before you get to that building should just be removed so as not to be too much room between the two objectives.



Needs more stabbing.......I'm addicted to stabbing. I don't care about K/D or anything. I NEEDS THE TAGS.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 7, 2011)

Look Caspian Border - Weekend 64-Player PC Testing all week end  

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925967583255/

See you guys on the field


----------



## digibucc (Oct 7, 2011)

it's laaagggyyyy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

has anyone tested joystick support yet? My ISP is throttling my internets bad at the moment so i cant actually go online and try. otherwise Im very eager to play some 64mp!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh kickass...now only if the game stops suddenly crashing right after launch for me. Tried lower video settings and it seems to help prevent the unplayable fps tank but then next time I tried to play it wouldn't stay up even after a reboot.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 7, 2011)

For some reason ingame im only gettting 50-65% gpu use for each card, driving me nuts


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 7, 2011)

In vsync? Try turning it off, check usage again


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be getting more use out of your cards come full release and updated drivers.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 7, 2011)

Jaw dropping awesome...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2011)

Had a lot fo fun playing with the TPU troops last night...eve nif it was that crappy rush map.

Today, though, it's Caspian!


----------



## ctrain (Oct 7, 2011)

Boneface said:


> For some reason ingame im only gettting 50-65% gpu use for each card, driving me nuts



I was going to guess CPU bound but then I saw your CPU...

On 64 player caspain, my GPU usage can drop to like 55%, I'm CPU bound as shit on a q6600 and 1ghz overclock. Trying to hold for ivy bridge...

I imagine drivers and retail will improve it a bit, but 64 player might be a bit too painful until new hardware. My minimum fps is like 35 and it's usually 40+ so it's not awful, but it doesn't feel really smooth, like it feels lower than the framerate would let on.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 7, 2011)

Conquest is awesome, love Caspian Border!!!!

Still have yet to try a Jet though, people have been all over them. I'm also glad that when you drive a vehicle you can actually see your hands this time lol, as opposed to BC2 where magic is apparently steering your vehicle.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> as opposed to BC2 where magic is apparently steering your vehicle.



You were steering with your knees while drinking heavily, that is why it was so tough to drive.  

Also, for those playing Caspian, do you like the Jet controls?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 7, 2011)

Boneface said:


> For some reason ingame im only gettting 50-65% gpu use for each card, driving me nuts



It's just drivers and poor application profiling for the BF3 Beta. The best thing you can do right now is to ignor all GPU and CPU usage and just turn down settigns until the game is smooth enough to enjoy. 

Upgrading your GPUs before the game is released doesnt make any sense to me since the beta is a basically broken for multi GPU systems. Play the retail version at the end of the month before making up your mind.


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 7, 2011)

uninstalled and preorder canceled..fu.k this stupid buggy shit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> uninstalled and preorder canceled..fu.k this stupid buggy shit


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> uninstalled and preorder canceled..fu.k this stupid buggy shit



Fool. You deserve to miss out on the final game.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2011)

caspian is completely unplayable on eu servers due to the lag. how's US ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> caspian is completely unplayable on eu servers due to the lag. how's US ?



Last time I played it was laggy. I will test again when I get home from work.

If I had a extra DX10 card, I would bring my cruncher to work and play BF3 on lunch.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 7, 2011)

They're stress testing the servers, that's the supposed excuse for the insane lag. Caspian Border is practically unplayable due to the insane lag.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 7, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Conquest is awesome, love Caspian Border!!!!
> 
> Still have yet to try a Jet though, people have been all over them. I'm also glad that when you drive a vehicle you can actually see your hands this time lol, as opposed to BC2 where magic is apparently steering your vehicle.



Jets are cool but the last time I played the option to invert the default controls was broken. I need to have non-inverted controls to play any air vehicle. 

What I can say is that I found the jets roll really well but can't pitch up and down for shit. I just hope I can map jet controls to my x360 controller.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> caspian is completely unplayable on eu servers due to the lag. how's US ?



That generally happens when the 12 year old COD crowd bum rush the servers as they get off school.  It will die down in the early morning, that is my favorite time to play!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

COD players.....


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 7, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> caspian is completely unplayable on eu servers due to the lag. how's US ?




Almost no lag for me after 2 rounds so far.  I did get disconnected from the first round though:shadedshu

Edit:  The servers I was on were only about 40 miles away though

Edit 2:  And I shot a guy in the ass with a handgun and it killed him


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah, lag made me quit. hit registration was good, but you couldn't move, too much rubber banding.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah apparently Punkbuster is enabled on these Caspian servers now too..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

I must say something about COD tho. I do still play COD4 because at its time, it was a great game and still is in some aspects.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I must say something about COD tho. I do still play COD4 because at its time, it was a great game and still is in some aspects.



I have that for pc but there are no servers and no players


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it ok if i send out friend request to the platoon so I can play with you guys?, im new to the BF games.

My BF3 ingame name is:  *Narthes*


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have that for pc but there are no servers and no players



Sure there are; maybe you need a patch?

 I only know this because I tried out that Star Wars mod recently. But there were definitely lots of servers (not so many for the mod unfortunately...).

Servers can be viewed here:

http://www.game-monitor.com/search.php?=undefined&vars=&game=cod4



Delta6326 said:


> Is it ok if i send out friend request to the platoon so I can play with you guys?, im new to the BF games.
> 
> My BF3 ingame name is:  *Narthes*



Sure, dude. Welcome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have that for pc but there are no servers and no players



UMM yes there is, I played the other day for a couple of minutes to get my "Running around aimlessly to die" fix

make sure you have the latest update and punkbuster installed


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Is it ok if i send out friend request to the platoon so I can play with you guys?, im new to the BF games.
> 
> My BF3 ingame name is:  *Narthes*



I'm sure it's no problem..they let ME in!


Should be a busy weekend too, with Caspian up on nearly every server.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah sometimes I think there's so few PC gamers these days and then I see there are 13,052 people playing old ass COD4 right NOW...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just checked the server lists and there is some squadDM servers up, Can I assume those are hacked servers and I will loose my account?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

IDK I wouldn't risk it. At least post the question somewhere like Battlelog forum first...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have grown very fond of battlelog. Being able to see my unlocks and the ones im closer at getting in real time is very convenient


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinking about getting a second small LCD for it now. I work IT and can probably just take one an older one home but never bothered before as never really had a real use for one. Nothing else I needed to be able to see on a regular basis while gaming before...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about getting a second small LCD for it now. I work IT and can probably just take one an older one home but never bothered before as never really had a real use for one. Nothing else I needed to be able to see on a regular basis while gaming before...



I work in IS (IT's brother) and I get all kinds of stuff when its not needed here at work anymore.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont think battlelog is a realtime updating platform.. stats dont update til a few minutes after a round ends.. Which is why some mid game disconnects lead to you not getting any credit for kills that round..

So a monitor dedicated to just that is kinda dumb imo.. seeing how you can open up the chat with a key press ingame


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I dont think battlelog is a realtime updating platform.. stats dont update til a few minutes after a round ends.. Which is why some mid game disconnects lead to you not getting any credit for kills that round..
> 
> So a monitor dedicated to just that is kinda dumb imo.. seeing how you can open up the chat with a key press ingame



Hmmm the other night when we were playing It was fully updated at the end of the round, even showed in facebook style my unlocks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IMO I hate Metro, but it could have been a lot better if they made it 64 players. the map can clearly support more. in most of my games. the round ended in the park (stage one) and never even made it close to the final bomb site place. too many people camping and not enough people pushing forward. and those that were pushing forward like me, a mate and a handful of players lacked support and were mowed down by the opposing team with their OP UMP-45's



64 players means another 16 defenders as well. And in the subway, 16 more people spraying bullets towards the attackers, I just don't think it would go that well.



AltecV1 said:


> uninstalled and preorder canceled..fu.k this stupid buggy shit



I hate betas, it's like I wanted to try this game out to see if I wanted to buy it, but it's buggy WORST DEMO EVER! 



W1zzard said:


> caspian is completely unplayable on eu servers due to the lag. how's US ?



It was fine for me when they were up before, and seems fine for me now. FPS seems to be a little haywire, but otherwise it's fine.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 7, 2011)

I bounced through a couple servers earlier and found one that ran perfectly for Caspian.  Damn is it fun.  They added way more vehicles (in terms of quantity) then they had in BC2 which is nice.  I finally had a reason to play Engineer xD.  In terms of Lag, the first 2 servers were very laggy, but the 3rd one ran very very well, so I just stuck to it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hate betas, it's like I wanted to try this game out to see if I wanted to buy it, but it's buggy WORST DEMO EVER!



Watch him when retail comes out and everything is fully fixed. He will go back and order again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

^ Yep. As will probably 9 out of 10 of the idiots who canceled their pre's based on the beta.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 7, 2011)

I placed my order today. This game is going to be awesome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I placed my order today. This game is going to be awesome.



You go JF!

This game will be great once it has been fully finished by dice. I cannot wait til the retail!


----------



## xenocide (Oct 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Yep. As will probably 9 out of 10 of the idiots who canceled their pre's based on the beta.



It's not enough that it's tagged a Beta, or that DICE said the version was already 1-2 months old, or that they said they were stress testing the servers.  Apparently some people just don't get it.  *The Beta, in it's current form, is not what the final game will be like*.  A majority of the bugs that exist, have been, or will be fixed by release.  This is not a fucking Demo, it's not for you to "try before you buy".  It exists for DICE to (graciously) give you a taste of what the game looks and feels like on the base level, and to test out all their systems, so when the game does launch, they already have all the bugs people are bitching about fixed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> uninstalled and preorder canceled..fu.k this stupid buggy shit


















Now back to real BF3 news.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have grown very fond of battlelog. Being able to see my unlocks and the ones im closer at getting in real time is very convenient



I never understood why everyone was crapping there pants about it. I like it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Jets are cool but the last time I played the option to invert the default controls was broken. I need to have non-inverted controls to play any air vehicle.
> 
> What I can say is that I found the jets roll really well but can't pitch up and down for shit. I just hope I can map jet controls to my x360 controller.



I kind of realized that I don't use up and down on my mouse nearly enough on the ground.  If we are both standing, they get shot in the head. If I'm standing and they're crouching my bullets whizz over their head and I get killed. If I'm crouching and the enemy is standing, I'll kill them by shooting off their man-parts. I need to fix this...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 7, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Is it ok if i send out friend request to the platoon so I can play with you guys?, im new to the BF games.
> 
> My BF3 ingame name is:  *Narthes*



Yeah, no problem. We let cadaveca in.



erocker said:


> I kind of realized that I don't use up and down on my mouse nearly enough on the ground.  If we are both standing, they get shot in the head. If I'm standing and they're crouching my bullets whizz over their head and I get killed. If I'm crouching and the enemy is standing, I'll kill them by shooting off their man-parts. I need to fix this...



I just aim for the penis. Then it's still a headshot either way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Is it ok if i send out friend request to the platoon so I can play with you guys?, im new to the BF games.
> 
> My BF3 ingame name is:  *Narthes*



Of course man all are welcome! This is just for people to have fun and play with people that understand its a game and not a competition. Just if you invite anyone make sure they know the following.

1. No cheats, hacks or anything. We catch you then you're off the platoon and out of the clubhouse.

2. Act like a dick and they are out. I mean more of a dick then most of us are. 

3. Don't misrepresent TPU in any way.

4. Understand we are not a clan but a gay club.....without the gay.

5. Erocker has his own "special initiation" for noobs. DON'T FALL FOR IT! I'm still trying to wash off the dirty feelings.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 4. Understand we are not a clan but a gay club.....without the gay.




1...2...3 not homos.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just took a huge shit and that makes me NON homo.


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just took a huge shit and that makes me NON homo.



It really all depends on how much you liked the experience. *rainbow icon here*

I really want to leave work an play Caspian. This is not fair, I deserve a vacation.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 7, 2011)

I canceled my order in hopes that it goes to steam.. but its still listed in my origin account as me owning it  and ive been refunded


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

^ Yeah well the alpha is still listed in our Origin accounts too so it looks like that shit doesn't get cleared. By default, at least.



erocker said:


> I really want to leave work an play Caspian. This is not fair, I deserve a vacation.



I hear that. I have days to use or lose too. Gonna take a full week at the end of the month around release I think.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> It really all depends on how much you liked the experience. *rainbow icon here*
> 
> I really want to leave work an play Caspian. This is not fair, I deserve a vacation.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> It really all depends on how much you liked the experience. *rainbow icon here*
> 
> I really want to leave work an play Caspian. This is not fair, I deserve a vacation.



You're not missing much. 

It's a buggy mess unless you can find a 32 player with a good ping. I just tried 10 different 64 player servers from NA/EU/Oz and all of them played like shit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 7, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> You're not missing much.
> 
> It's a buggy mess unless you can find a 32 player with a good ping. I just tried 10 different 64 player servers from NA/EU/Oz and all of them played like shit.



Ive been in a few 64 players that play great... I just always disconnect in the middle of the 2nd or 3rd round and get no credit for anything I did that round


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> You're not missing much.
> 
> It's a buggy mess unless you can find a 32 player with a good ping. I just tried 10 different 64 player servers from NA/EU/Oz and all of them played like shit.



Counting before when Caspian was up, plus today, I've probably played 15 or so Caspian servers and only been in 2 that lagged.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 7, 2011)

If you want to rank up and get weapon unlocks maps like Caspian won't do.  And since there is no ability to provide UAV you have no idea what you are walking into.  From what I've seen most camp near flags or try to snipe at high points.  And yes, there are plenty of snipers.  So, like BF2, if you don't find yourself with amour, jet, attack helo you will find yourself twitting your thumbs a bit.  As you try to hike it to the next flag.  Hoping you are not sniped or ambushed.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 7, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If you want to rank up and get unlocks maps like Caspian won't do.  And since there is no ability to provide UAV you have no idea what you are walking into.  From what I've seen most camp the flags waiting for someone to try and take them because snipers are abound.



I never played sniper until now.. One hit kills at moderate range is beast. and I've gotten good with the glock 17


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 7, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I never played sniper until now.. One hit kills at moderate range is beast. and I've gotten good with the glock 17



Funny isn't it? That you didn't think of being a sniper until you play this map.  It's just natural do to the larger size and, you find yourself without some sort of land/air armor.  It's the next natural step.  If there was more armor on the ground being an engineer would be the next kit as you would find yourself encountering them more.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 7, 2011)

Just tried a couple of caspian servers. Didn't notice excessive lag but framerates seem to be down a little. I must say I prefer the gameplay to metro rush... and more players is always better. Quite impressed really. Got my best round, 1800 odd points, on a crap team not doing much... not bad


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2011)

Caspian has been unplayable all night for me. So I fired up Metro and there was a hacker.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't even find a server to join (Caspian). 

Quick Match doesn't find me anything either they must all be full


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 7, 2011)

Took me less then 5 seconds to find one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I can't even find a server to join (Caspian).
> 
> Quick Match doesn't find me anything either they must all be full



Adjust your search settings to Caspian or Conquest Large.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 7, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Funny isn't it? That you didn't think of being a sniper until you play this map.  It's just natural do to the larger size and, you find yourself without some sort of land/air armor.  It's the next natural step.  If there was more armor on the ground being an engineer would be the next kit as you would find yourself encountering them more.



Theirs hate to say too much space between points, and the lack of infantry cover makes sniping and camping the only thing for non vehicle users to do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

Set your search for "WINNING!"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Adjust your search settings to Caspian or Conquest Large.



That I have my friend.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> That I have my friend.



You in the US M8?


----------



## erixx (Oct 7, 2011)

Fack all, gotta reinstall beta, wwwwwwoplaaaaaaa i am coming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You in the US M8?



Yes. I also ticked of the North American Server and then I found one to join. 

And it wasn't lagging. 

But man is that map hard. Jets are freaking cool but hard as heck to fly.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 7, 2011)

Caspian Border = Giant Lag monster with Lag glare and Lagging teeth


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2011)

BOOM! Lagshot!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 7, 2011)

WOW! I have been matchmaking for map Metro for over 10min! they are all full. my filter is set to just metro the only thing.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 7, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Top 10 Battlefield 3 Open Beta issues and how we are addressing them



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED: Oct 06, 2011, 05:04PM 

_We’re more than half way through the open beta and thrilled to see so many people still enjoying the game while continuing to give us great feedback. As part of our dedication to showing you how your feedback is directly affecting and improving Battlefield 3, here are the latest Top-Ten Community Issues that we’re addressing._

*1. Squad issues: Cannot play with friends within same squad, squads get split up onto opposite teams, etc.*
There will be improved squad functionality in the retail game (including but not limited to): the ability to create squads prior to launching into a game, sticking with your squad when joining a game and continuing together through future games (If team balance on the server allows it), inviting friends to a squad and changing squads once in game.

*2. Regarding additional Open Beta content and fixes/patches for consoles, including PlayStation 3 issues with chat and party systems*
While we would like to patch the Open Beta, DICE is currently focusing its available resources on polishing the retail game.

*3. Will DICE have enough time to iron out everything by release?*
Please see General Manager Karl Magnus Troedsson's blog post regarding this question.

*4. Can we have ability to change settings/options before deployment into match on PC?*
The ability to modify your settings via the deploy screen has been added into the retail game.

*5. Issues with terrain stability and “falling into the map” on Operation Métro*
This has been fixed for the beta via a server side update.

*6. Kill cam sometimes zooms out too far or outside the map*
This has been fixed for the launch of the retail game.

*7. A bug that sometimes keeps some players from being able to sprint*
This has been fixed for the launch of the retail game.

*8. Screen flickering/stuttering. Blue screen remains after respawn. Game locks up after deploying C4 (360)*
This has been fixed for the launch of the retail game.

*9. Downed bodies appear to be dead, but are not*
The DICE team has been looking into this issue – which is caused by a combination of incidents in a confined area - and are working hard to address the issue for the launch of the retail game.

*10. Why is the hit detection seemingly different from Battlefield: Bad Company 2?*
The netcode is one of the many things that we are testing as part of the Open Beta and is not necessarily reflective of the final retail game. The DICE team appreciates and has heard the feedback you’ve provided and is further optimizing online play. 

_Don’t forget to keep submitting your ideas and issues to the Battlelog forums. Thanks to your help and participation we’re on trac to make Battlefield 3 our greatest game to date!_



Battlelog - Reporting Cheaters in the BF3 Beta



Spoiler



crash7801, Enlisted: 09/26/2011

10/06/2011 09:34AM

Hey Everyone,

We've been hearing your concerns about people cheating in the beta..

While the final retail version of Battlefield 3 will feature a number of anti-cheating measures, these features are not in place for the Beta.

To counteract cheating in the meantime we are creating this official thread where you can come an report users you suspect of foul play.

Please DO NOT post anything aside from usernames. We appreciate your feedback, but in order to ensure this thread is as actionable as possible non-name posts will be deleted.

Please DO include a link to their profile.

Please DO use your browser's search function to avoid re-posting. Repeating names will not result in faster banning.

Please note that simply reporting a name does not mean that it will be banned. We have ways of looking into this!

The hammer will fall swiftly and accurately.



twitter.com/gameservers_com: "100+ Battlefield 3 Open Beta 64 player Capsian servers are up around the world - will continually add more throughout the day #bf3"
twitter.com/gameservers_com: "Our servers seems to be very popular among the players - we have added* a few more hundred* 64 player BF3 servers #bf3 #pcgaming"

I just logged in to Battlelog and see 99 CB servers with 5 or more open slots.  Some with less than 20 people.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 7, 2011)

*PB is enabled on some of the beta servers*

Keep in mind that some of the servers do have PB enabled.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2011)

Running good here; no lag. What the hell is the key to exit vehicle? Apparently what I have set to "change vehicle" is entering but I cant exit. Tried "interact".

Update: Got it there's a "Change Vehicle" in On Foot and In Vehicle sections and they weren't set to same key.

Update 2: It's definitely a lot more like BF2 than BC2-as it should be of course-especially the tanks that I've experienced so far. Though I do think I prefer the feel and gun of the tanks in BC2 and not just cause I'm so accustomed to them at this point. Maybe a few unlocks and some time will change my opinion on this.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Update 2: It's definitely a lot more like BF2 than BC2-as it should be of course-especially the tanks that I've experienced so far. Though I do think I prefer the feel and gun of the tanks in BC2 and not just cause I'm so accustomed to them at this point. Maybe a few unlocks and some time will change my opinion on this.



Tanks seem to get stuck more than in BC2.  They don't plow through trees as easy.  Also, you can't just hold the trigger to fire as soon as you reload.  You have to lift your finger and re-press. Annoying.

On the plus side, you can "run" (go faster) in the vehicle by pressing the same key as when you are on foot.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2011)

Had a quick go in the Caspian Borders map finally, much better but I keep on getting disconnected all the time about 30 seconds in, just says you have been kicked by the administrator, got some lagg also, feels like an epic map, too bad for the bugginess, would of been playing all day flying around, had about 10mins in a jet and I can tell Im loving it already


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Tanks seem to get stuck more than in BC2.  They don't plow through trees as easy.  Also, you can't just hold the trigger to fire as soon as you reload.  You have to lift your finger and re-press. Annoying.
> 
> On the plus side, you can "run" (go faster) in the vehicle by pressing the same key as when you are on foot.



O.M.G. I never knew you could just hold it down LOL. See you can play for a couple years and still not know _everything_ about these games. Trying to lessen that as much as possible with BF3 so more tips like that are appreciated! 

I also got spun around a few times as if it was a helluva lot lighter than it should be. 

Nor have I yet noticed how to tell how much I have repaired a vehicle (some kind of damage meter when outside the vehicle).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah there is that circle of life that fills up in a clockwise motion to indicate status of armor


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 8, 2011)

Im still debating when i pre order this if i should get it for PC or xbox 360? I get way more kills and less deaths on 360 and its a lot easier to play.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2011)

IDK man my early assessment is that the brand new 11.10s are still worse than the 11.9s at least on my 6850s. Notice white lines again now occasionally and the perf seems worse too but can't be sure.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I get way more kills and less deaths on 360 and its a lot easier to play.



Because you have 'autoaim' it makes the game easier as trying to get your crosshair directly over something can be difficult. so all you really need to do is point the cross hair in the direction of your target and autoaim will be activated.

this is usually exploited in CoD games where players use the autoaim functionality to 'quickscope' their targets.
-----

Console versions of BF3 are also limited to 32players on MP compared to 64 on the pc. graphics look shitter and the maps could be made smaller.

If you want to play with people with some real skill that will give you a challenge - buy the PC version.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 8, 2011)

My first time to play with you guys it was on the NJ GameServers.com #4741 I went 7k/0d best accuracy in match and took 4 flags.

Well my computer I can't use high settings and I don't like a challenge *but* I don't think im going to keep paying for Live its expires in less than 2months.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 8, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post:  Top 10 Battlefield 3 Open Beta issues and how we are addressing them
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






> Downed bodies appear to be dead, but are not


I think this might be a good earned ability.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 8, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> Quote:
> Downed bodies appear to be dead, but are not
> I think this might be a good earned ability.



This happened to me it was awesome i went around knifing people, i went into a group of 4 guys killed 3 of them and then the last guy realized there was a moving dead corpse on the ground and he killed me.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Keep in mind that some of the servers do have PB enabled.



And seeing how this game uses PB guess what is coming or BF3 the PB in it is the one they used in APB to guess what get Catyalist Hacks, Artificial Aiming,And it looks like the FPScheats root kit sniffer .....read this http://apbreloaded.gamersfirst.com/2011/09/do-we-need-some-sort-of-cheater-amnesty_30.html Nailed 8,000 cheaters and from the top 3 above sites with pics on their forums from the PB spy lol Hahahahahaha and this is what is testing now for BF3 and why it lags it is sniffing the rootkit out.


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 8, 2011)

Slightly off topic, I played some caspian today and it was sweet. Are Ultra settings really ultra? or is everything scaled down a bit. Game looks great but some places just don't really show much improvement over BC2.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 8, 2011)

ultra dosent work, only high settings does.


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 8, 2011)

word tons of fun so far even though its buggy we all know that its undergoing alot of testing and im sure there will be a day 1 patch since they are probably "printing soon".


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2011)

Flibolito said:


> word tons of fun so far even though its buggy we all know that its undergoing alot of testing and im sure there will be a day 1 patch since they are probably "printing soon".



the Beta build we are playing right now is a few months old. the current Beta build dice has their hands on right now way different. all the issues we are seeing now are already fixed, and even more


----------



## pabloc74 (Oct 8, 2011)

i only wish that final version runs nice like beta, and withouts bugs


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 8, 2011)

not sure if this was posted but the console version will have an optional high resolution texture pack.

http://www.giantbomb.com/news/console-battlefield-3-to-include-optional-high-res-textures/3727/


----------



## erixx (Oct 8, 2011)

weird.... ^


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 8, 2011)

I played the Xbox beta today.  It looks pretty good for the console version, plays pretty well too but it was weird getting used to the controls.  Turning felt like I was swimming in molasses.

The CoD run around and shoot shit factor was way high, but I killed lots of fools with the 870.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> not sure if this was posted but the console version will have an optional high resolution texture pack.
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/news/console-battlefield-3-to-include-optional-high-res-textures/3727/



That makes no sense, they dropped it to 704p because they wanted the game too look good as well. But there is room to up the graphics yet?


----------



## Wyverex (Oct 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That makes no sense, they dropped it to 704p because they wanted the game too look good as well. But there is room to up the graphics yet?


My take on that is they probably already made high-res textures, but were not pleased with FPS drop when those textures got applied... so now they are thinking "Well, we already have those textures, might as well release those and give the players an option to reduce the FPS on their own"


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 8, 2011)

Grand Bazaar (PS3)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> My take on that is they probably already made high-res textures, but were not pleased with FPS drop when those textures got applied... so now they are thinking "Well, we already have those textures, might as well release those and give the players an option to reduce the FPS on their own"



Would make sense if they were running the game at a frame rate above 30 fps. You start dipping under 30, it becomes very noticeable. I just can't see why they would be releasing a texture pack that would be guaranteed to cause everyone that uses it to get bad fps. They said they were pushing the console to the limit, I just don't understand why they would put a game out there looking subpar compared to how they can make it look.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Would make sense if they were running the game at a frame rate above 30 fps. You start dipping under 30, it becomes very noticeable. I just can't see why they would be releasing a texture pack that would be guaranteed to cause everyone that uses it to get bad fps. They said they were pushing the console to the limit, I just don't understand why they would put a game out there looking subpar compared to how they can make it look.



the textures are being streamed. 



> The 360 doesn't have a set amount of memory for video, it's a single pool of memory that the developers can split for their needs. Since the textures are streaming in, and not all loaded in from the start, this should allow higher quality textures to fit within the memory for both the 360 and PS3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 8, 2011)

Who cares. Its BF3 on a console. Nobody in their right mind would buy it for the console.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who cares. Its BF3 on a console. Nobody in their right mind would buy it for the console.



I am pretty sure consoles have more pre-orders.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who cares. Its BF3 on a console. Nobody in their right mind would buy it for the console.



12 year olds are not in their right mind, they are 12.  And play COD.  And 12.  



BumbleBee said:


> I am pretty sure consoles have more pre-orders.



See above.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2011)

Is it something wrong with the client or have they removed the arrows that tell you wether a player is friend or foe? Because it's gone for me, and it's soooo annoying.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I am pretty sure consoles have more pre-orders.



Actually early figures showed more PC pre-orders. Console people you have to prove it is not a COD clone. After the open beta, that may have changed though, I do not know that.

The reason they got a high texture pack is because this game was build for PC. We already got the high textures and graphical goodies.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2011)

I enjoy both PC and Consoles, if the games are fun, who cares. The PC elitists and Console kids both generally use weak arguments when defending their own platforms, usually using a shit ton of red herring fallacies.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I am pretty sure consoles have more pre-orders.



Yes BB we all know you feel it is your duty to stand up for consoles but since when does the greater popularity of something make it automatically superior? There are a lot of little kids and people who don't know any better in the world. Then of course there is the expense and hassle of PC gaming to consider. But if BF3 doesn't make it worth it relatively-speaking then I don't know what does.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> There are a lot of little kids and people who don't know any better in the world. Then of course there is the expense and hassle of PC gaming to consider. But if BF3 doesn't make it worth it I don't know what does.



Most people who play solely on Consoles are people who just want to play games, don't know or care about what a GPU, CPU, RAM etc is, they don't want to be bothered with any of it. There is no such thing as a superior platform, people go with what ever works, and that's generally consoles.

For those like us that like to upgrade and tweak our systems to play these games, it's more then worth it because we find the end result is better (and we like hardware). But of course everybody wants different end results from their gaming experiences. So can you blame them?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I enjoy both PC and Consoles, if the games are fun, who cares. The PC elitists and Console kids both generally use weak arguments when defending their own platforms, usually using a shit ton of red herring fallacies.



It all comes down to keyboard and mouse vs analog sticks. You can argue every which way from Sunday, but when you narrow it down, that is simply the one massive separating factor between consoles and PC for FPS titles. The graphics are just a massive bonus beyond that.

Now if you are talking racing or fighting games, consoles are just fine. But both of those are much morel limited environments as well that can be made to look amazing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It all comes down to keyboard and mouse vs analog sticks. You can argue every which way from Sunday, but when you narrow it down, that is simply the one massive separating factor between consoles and PC for FPS titles. The graphics are just a massive bonus beyond that.



That's very true, the keyboard and mouse shine in a lot of different games especially FPS games. I could never play an FPS game with analog sticks as it's far to restrictive, though some people can really do wonders with a controller.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 8, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> though some people can really do wonders with a controller.



not denying that: but of the few i know who were really good with a controller - i set them up to play cod on PC with an xbox controller - they sucked.  not just compared to pc players, but compared to themselves on xbox.  

never underestimate auto-aim


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> That's very true, the keyboard and mouse shine in a lot of different games especially FPS games. I could never play an FPS game with analog sticks as it's far to restrictive, though some people can really do wonders with a controller.



Some people can, compared to others with analog sticks. I have numerous friends I have converted to PC games from console. But now and then they play FPS on console, simply because the pool of crappy players is much larger to make them feel better about themselves. And despite how good you are with an analog stick, you won't be as good as a PC FPS'er. I stopped playing FPS on console simply because I told myself, I will not be limited by my input device.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 8, 2011)

Console FPS has bigger hitbox.

I sprayed my M60 in BC2 beta (ps3), and i killed 10 people across the map.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone getting BSOD while playing? I wasn't until I crossfired my 5870, and now I'm crashing after 10 minutes by BSOD.

Temps aren't bad, either. Probably just the beta / my drivers not communicating.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 8, 2011)

Caspian is a lagfest


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Anyone getting BSOD while playing? I wasn't until I crossfired my 5870, and now I'm crashing after 10 minutes by BSOD.
> 
> Temps aren't bad, either. Probably just the beta / my drivers not communicating.



Never had any BSOD's with the BF3 Beta.

If it's only happening when you're using two cards, then it's more likely just the beta having a hard time interacting with more then one GPU. Try using different drivers, that could help.


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 8, 2011)

Man, I'm extremely disappointed in some aspects of BF3, especially the fact that jets no longer have bombs. 

Yesterday I spent the whole day playing just to unlock the bombs, in the end I unlocked everything and the closest thing I got to a bomb was a guided missile which took like two hits to destroy a buggy. 

Obviously they "nerfed" the jets wayyyyyyyy too much just for the dumb casual players. How am I supposed to kill these annoying stinger-users when I can't even kill them using the jet gun, you have to be extreme precision just to kill one guy. Authenticity my ass. 

Another thing is the dumb leveling/unlocking system, I really hope that this system won't be in the final product (knowing DICE very well, it's gonna be the same system). I reached the max level in 8 days and unlocked half the accessories for 3 kits and the whole sniper unlockable-tree. This is way too fast compared to BF2 where you had to play for like 1 or 2 years just to reach the max level, now that's what I call a rewarding system where you feel that you have really achieved the big thing.

EDIT: after watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmoPM6WssD8 I hope that the A10 would at least do more damage, if not then someone at DICE office needs serious bitch-slapping for mumbling about authenticity after every two words.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2011)

No bombs in the beta. 

Beta's usually disappoint. Now please read through the five thousand six hundred and two posts so you can get up to date. 

I kid.


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> No bombs in the beta.
> 
> Beta's usually disappoint. Now please read through the five thousand six hundred and two posts so you can get up to date.
> 
> I kid.



I already asked a few "news-gurus", one guy said that DICE confirmed that there won't be any bombs in the final game, another guy said that they might add them later for other types of jets. Nevertheless, the issue here is not that the game current statues is a beta process or not, it's just the fact that they did stupid decisions. Beside, nowadays it's safe to say that a "beta" looks like a demo since most things stays the same in the final product (e.g bugs, balancing issues..etc).


----------



## digibucc (Oct 8, 2011)

most people are pretty certain they sped up the leveling for beta, to check balance and all.  it should take much longer to unlock stuff in retail.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Beside, nowadays it's safe to say that a "beta" looks like a demo since most things stays the same in the final product (e.g bugs, balancing issues..etc).



Be that as it may, I think you are grossly mistaken in this instance.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 8, 2011)

The only thing Demo like about the Beta is that you get to play a part of the game before you buy it.

So think of it as a Beta Demo. 

Demo's themselves aren't final representations of the game and Demo's actually make it habit of telling you that via some message before you play.


----------



## horik (Oct 8, 2011)

Better get this game when it comes out if not it will cost you sweat and tears to level up,i see you have no chances in an airfight against a player that has unlocked all the upgrades.


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 8, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Be that as it may, I think you are grossly mistaken in this instance.



I knew that this might draw some attention....

sigh.....I'm talking from experience here, just look at some of the recent games that had open-beta's, most of them had the same issues in the final product which were later fixed a few months after the release, and some of them didn't get fixed at all. So yeah, I guess you can call it a beta-demo, in which the provider tests his ability to sustain the number of players and whatnot and the players get a demonstration of the game.


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 8, 2011)

horik said:


> Better get this game when it comes out if not it will cost you sweat and tears to level up,i see you have no chances in an airfight against a player that has unlocked all the upgrades.



I guess that's why they made the jets so weak, to give the "low-skill" players a chance, now you have to shoot 2 missiles and a few burst of bullets to destroy a 100%HP jet. The most annoying thing is the damn stinger, it's hard to dodge and every single prick on the map keeps shooting me, the weird thing here is, when I try to aim at them with my stinger they have to be really close to me in order to lock on them, yet I keep getting locked on even when I'm above 800ft, I mean WTF


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2011)

I figured out Support can put down the bipod on windowsills. Nice!

11.10 R2s seem to be a little better than at first yesterday. Less extraneous crap on the screen. This shit is really fun. Can't wait for it too run (and subsequently look) better!


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2011)

Just had a frikkin' awesome caspian round. Top score for me (for some reason), and both teams were down at 1 point each when we won.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I figured out Support can put down the bipod on windowsills. Nice!
> 
> 11.10 R2s seem to be a little better than at first yesterday. Less extraneous crap on the screen. This shit is really fun. Can't wait for it too run (and subsequently look) better!



heh, yeah figured that out the hard way. I tried to crouch around a corner but instead the bipod was set up ON the corner chunk of wall. so when I tried to aim I could not and died.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 8, 2011)

I get like 20-30 fps with my set up. This beta code is absolute garbage. 

I was getting better performance with my one 5870 and now crossfire is killing it.

Gotta love amd.


How do I cancel my pre-order?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 8, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I get like 20-30 fps with my set up. This beta code is absolute garbage.
> 
> I was getting better performance with my one 5870 and now crossfire is killing it.
> 
> ...



Its known that crossfire and sli setups dont work well as theirs no profiles released for this game... I heard COD is on sale tho and it sounds like you'll fit in better there


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2011)

Raijian said:


> How do I cancel my pre-order?



You have to submit a picture to Origin of you dumping a cup of sugar in the gas tank of your Dad's car.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 8, 2011)

^

I hear that gives your car +50hp!

>_>

<_<

...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I get like 20-30 fps with my set up. This beta code is absolute garbage.
> 
> I was getting better performance with my one 5870 and now crossfire is killing it.
> 
> ...



wow you must epically fail cuz i got a weaker rig according to our specs and i have no fps issues. Go get a mushroom tat on your forehead.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 8, 2011)

New Battlefield 3 Previews & Interviews



Spoiler



Friday, 7 October, 2011 at 13:47 PST | ^Scott^
A whole batch of new Battlefield 3 previews and interviews coming out today from the "Final Hours" event last night. We will be updating this list as we find more. 

Singleplayer & Multiplayer Previews 


Planet Battlefield
IGN
GameSpy (Co-op)
GameSpot
Kotaku (MP)
1UP (SP)
ShackNews (SP)
G4TV (SP)
Destructoid (SP) (New "Operation Sword Breaker" mission)
NowGamer (SP)
Sprong (SP)
GotGame (MP)

Interviews 

Strategy Informer w/ Patrick Liu
The Guardian w/ Patrick Liu

<see original article for links>


==================================================
Selected articles from above...
==================================================

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 "Final Hours" Press Event



Spoiler



Written by: Scott Davis

*Battlefield 3 “Final Hours” Press Event
San Francisco, CA @ 511 Terra 
Oct 6th, 2011*

EA & DICE pulled out all the stops, hosting the Final Hours event in San Francisco, CA at the posh Terra Event Center to show press never-before-seen footage of all 9 multiplayer maps to be shipped with Battlefield 3, as well as new co-op missions and new singleplayer missions. While PC was the main platform showing off the singleplayer portion, I was able to hop on both Xbox 360 and PS3 versions of the multiplayer, and let me tell you, if you were concerned about the game after experiencing often bug-ridden beta, you will sleep soundly knowing that this most recent build of the game played (and looked) like a game ready to be shipped. As DICE producer Patrick Bach reassured me, this most recent build that I experienced is STILL not the final build.

Though all 9 maps were present and playable, I was able to play through 3: Operation Firestorm – Conquest (Xbox 360), Caspian Border – Conquest (PS3) and Grand Bazaar – Rush (Xbox 360).

Here are a few of my thoughts from the maps and a list of improvements I noticed from the beta:

*Operation Firestorm – Conquest (Xbox 360)*


A linear map with three flag captures, desert setting, like a cross between Arica Harbor of BFBC2 and Gulf of Oman of BF2.
Each team has a plethora of vehicles including 2 jets, 2 choppers, tanks and jeeps.
All flag captures are in the middle of a giant oil refinery spanning most of the map. The refinery contains a lot of tall structures, ladders, cranes, and construction buildings. Great for snipers.
Though scaled for consoles, map still felt really large. I never once hit the boundaries while flying a jet. Map’s size slightly smaller than Heavy Metal.

*Grand Bazaar – Rush (Xbox 360)*

I’m not as big a fan of rush, but this map was really fun!


Middle Eastern setting, lots of alleyways, quick corners, rooms and offshoots to get to the objectives.  Found myself a little backwards at times which made it feel less linear.
Impressive ambient lighting from porch lights and sun, great atmospherics made the city feel life-like.
Map seem to turn directions as objectives were taken

*Caspian Border – Conquest (PS3)*

Though DICE has said the map has been scaled down to fit consoles still, felt very large. Environment looked the same as PC, objectives seem closer than the PC counterpart, that’s really the only difference.

Lighting effects were phenomenal on this map. Found myself blinded by the sun more than once in a dogfight.
24 players still felt really fun on this map. I didn’t find myself having to search for people to kill.

*New improvements since the beta:*


First thing I noticed on the consoles were the graphics. They looked much better than the beta. Textures were smoother, character movements were much more fluid, and environments seemed to have more warmth to them. Also, the lighting was more dynamic, atmospherics more gritty and present, things just seem to run smoother on this build. All the frame rate issues, glitches, pops and sound drops of the beta were nowhere to be found. Bach reiterated that the beta was already a month and a half old before it was launched because of the time it takes to certify for release. It’s amazing how much polish they were able to put on the game since the beta.

*Gameplay changes:*


When placing a spawn beacon or a enemy motion sensor as a sniper, the devices would appear red indicating that it could not be placed in that location.
When the device could be placed, it would turn yellow. Very helpful visual cue as the beta gave no cue.
Your player screen loses color saturation as a new visual indicator (besides the timer) when you go out of bounds.
Same sort of visual indicator as the out of bounds screen appears but with blood surrounding it when you’re low on health.
Hit boxes were dramatically improved. My bullets didn’t magically go through enemies’ torsos.
When running as the assault/medic class, the visual indicator of an incapacitated teammate is more prominent with a circle surrounding the defrib symbol now.
Jet stick controls on console are similar to BF1943 on console. If you don’t prefer those controls, they are completely customizable. Also, when your jet is low on health, it becomes a little more difficult to control until it is completely incapacitated and falls from the sky. Y (or triangle) switches between your heat-seeking missiles and your cannon. R-bumper (or R1) deploys smoke.
Flying choppers felt almost exactly like BFBC2. Was able to fly right away.
Changing views in the vehicles has been moved back to the R-stick much like BFBC1 unlike up on the D-pad on BFBC2.
Parachutes take little longer to deploy than BFBC2, and while in the air they are a little harder to control to your destination.
Death animations look more realistic. No more funky physics where their body flies 30 feet across the screen after being killed. Player’s eyes are closed when they die.
Knifing animation looks a lot better, especially when knifing someone on the ground.
Frostbite 2 was in full effect in terms of destruction. Buildings were tumbling down, everything was being destroyed around me in most every map I played.
The amount of damage it takes to kill an enemy on regular mode seems a little less than the beta.
I was able to equip the knife on the PS3 build. Not sure about the Xbox 360.
You CAN spawn in to jets in both console builds, there is an option on the menu spawn screen to do so.

After walking away from the Final Hours event and spending a good 2-3 hours on this current build of the console Battlefield 3 multiplayer, I can honestly say my excitement for October 25th has grown exponentially. Though I never doubted DICE, I can compare the beta experience to a truck drivers windshield: It was hard to see what was in front of me with the constant barrage of bugs. 

For the doubters, haters, and naysayers, you may want to think again come October 25th.

*Single Player Screenshots*

<see site for screen shots>  

*Co-Op Art Render*

<see site for screen shots>



Strategy Informer - Battlefield 3 Interview (PC) 



Spoiler



It's only three weeks away (two weeks if you're in the US), and anticipation is mounting as Battlefield 3 creeps closer, and closer. The war of words between EA and Activision has cranked the hype up to stupid levels, but Strategy Informer endeavours to cut through it all and to bring you something tangible. We spoke to Producer Patrick Liu about the game's final hours...


* Strategy Informer: So, we'll start off nice and easy - you're a few weeks away from release now: How do you feel?* 

Patrick Liu: Both stressed and relieved - relieved that it's so close, we are pretty much done now, but stressed because it's not done yet. I mean launch is just the start, right? There'll be updating, balancing, patching... so a lot of work ahead of us. 

*Strategy Informer: Obviously you have the Open Beta running right now... what was your thinking there? You only have one map and one mode live on the consoles, and that seems restrictive even for a beta... *

Patrick Liu: The plan we had once was, since the alpha, was to have that map as a benchmark for where we're heading. With the beta - it's a 'true' beta - we were wanting to use the same map and mode to benchmark how far we'd come, and the main purpose of the beta was to test the backend. 

*Strategy Informer: Do you consider this a true 'technical beta'? There's been a trend recently of companies, especially console companies, using betas more of a marketing tool because they didn't think they could risk doing a proper beta. *

Patrick Liu: I think the term 'beta' has been misused actually, in other games where they are more demos, but they are calling it a beta. In our case it really is a beta, and because it's such a huge game we can't really fail, we need to make sure it works, we need to make sure the backend is tested, and yes there is that perception because this is seen to be so close to the final product. But now I'm telling you so you can tell the rest of the world! 

*Strategy Informer: What's the feedback been like so far? Anything in particular stand out? *

Patrick Liu: I think a lot of people have been caught up with Battlelog and how it really works. Not a lot of people really grasped the concept earlier, but now they do. We've been getting both good and bad feedback, but it's just a matter of time before people get used to it. For us though we can service it much better than we can an in-game menu, especially on PC where in a blink we can update the server browser, and respond much quicker to feedback. 

*Strategy Informer: You've mentioned that you'll probably have to do Day One patch - do you have an idea as to what that will include? *

Patrick Liu: I don't have the details, but it will include feedback from the beta.

*Strategy Informer: Talking about single-player briefly, some companies like to convey a specific point or a message with their narrative - are you guys doing the same here? *

Patrick Liu: We try to push the narration and the emotional engagement with the player, it's a much different experience than the multiplayer, obviously, it's a much more directed experience. The story itself is fiction, but inspired by real events, and the big question we want to ask is "How far would you go for your country?". 

*Strategy Informer: The PC screens of the game look phenomenal... but you would need a high-end rig to get it looking like that. How far are you guys going to ensure that consumers are aware that the game won't necessarily look like that for them? Especially on the console. *

Patrick Liu: We need to be honest about the game, that's for sure, but we are pushing the technologies, pushing what we can do with Frostbite 2, but if you want to play the game and have it looking good you will need a high-spec machine. We're not covering it up in anyway. Again we just try to communicate as well as we can. 

*Strategy Informer: There's been a bit of a 'War of Words' between EA and Activision, is that putting any undue pressure on you guys to perform do you think? *

Patrick Liu: Yeah, it can get kind of tiring - well, it DOES get tiring at some point. The only thing we can do to handle it is to focus on our own game, focus on making the best game we possibly can. We put pretty high bars for ourselves, and the main pressure comes from within the team. 

*Strategy Informer: Do you think the game is ready? If EA turned around and said you could have another couple of months dev time, would you take it? *

Patrick Liu: We could always do with more time, that's for sure. I don't think any game developer thinks that their game is done - if we could have more time we'd certainly take it, we could continue working on this for a year or two, maybe more, but that wouldn't make any sense. I think we will in the coming months rebalance the game, tweak, etc... 

*Strategy Informer: Obviously for the past few years you've been developing the Bad Company games, do you ever think we'll see those loveable foursome again? *

Patrick Liu: Well I don't know definitely, we don't have any plans right now, but they are very loveable characters, a lot of the guys at DICE love them so we will probably see them again. 

*Strategy Informer: What was your thinking when you made those games? In many ways the BC titles were a different and more focused experience than the previous games... *

Patrick Liu: It was the first time we made a proper single-player campaign really, it needed some strong characters that people could relate to. Battlefield otherwise is quite anonymous, there aren't any specific characters that you identify or relate too. We always had tongue and cheek humour - the Battlefield games aren't super serious most of the time, it's more of a cowboys and Indians thing... we learnt a lot from making the single-player campaigns in Bad Company.

*The current Open Beta may not be the greatest Beta in history, but so long as it served the purpose that DICE intended for it then that's all that matter. To any of you worried about the game because of the beta - fear not. The final product is going to be much, much better.*



TheGuardian - Battlefield 3 interview: the beta, the future...



Spoiler



On the verge of Battlefield 3's release, we put a selection of reader questions and other queries to producer Patrick Liu. Just don't ask about projected sales figures...

The launch date is approaching, the online multiplayer beta is attracting thousands of gamers and the expectations are sky high: Battlefield 3 is coming. And while many have pointed to glitches and bugs still present in the beta code (there remains a baffling inability among gamers to differentiate between the words 'beta' and 'demo'), EA Dice is confident it can have everything ironed out for launch at the end of the month.

Yesterday, EA ran a preview event in London, showing off four single-player missions and a bunch of new multiplayer maps. We'll have more on that later. We also grabbed a few minutes with the game's producer Patrick Liu, who answered a selection of reader questions, as well as some points about that controversial beta.

Here's what he had to say...

*How do you feel about the beta so far?*
It's taught us a lot. Our primary intentions have been to test the backend. As we said at the beginning, we have six times the number of players we had with Bad Company 2, we have record high concurrent users compared to anything we've done before. And we know it works. In previous games, like Bad Company and 1943, we've had serious problems with the backend, it's just been overloaded – this time it hasn't been a problem.

*So the purpose of the beta has been entirely about testing the infrastructure?*
Yeah, we just wanted to know it wouldn't crash and burn at launch. It was horrible with Battlefield 1943 – it sold ten times the numbers we thought it would, and it was down for three or four days which is really bad. We don't want to go through that again.

*Has anything surprised you about the way people are playing?*
We've seen a couple of things with the gadgets, but not as much as we expect – but that's mainly down to the map we're showing – the Paris map – it doesn't have any vehicles, it's much more linear; I think we'll see a lot more emergent gameplay with the big, open conquest maps.

*What made you decide to run the beta with that map? Some people have said that it's a shame you chose a level without vehicles…*
Yeah, I think there's been a misunderstanding of the term 'beta test'! We ran the alpha tests with a rush map and we wanted to have some sort of reference so we could compare results – so we needed to have more-or-less the same map. But we do understand the concerns that we didn't show a conquest map, but we have demoed Caspian Border, and we did run a conquest map as a limited PC-only test.

*Our readers have asked about knifing in BF3 – is it correct that it takes two stabs to kill someone with the quick knife?*
That's true in a sense. We've put another layer into the knife mechanic. Knifing in Battlefield has never been a one hit kill, but if you manage to sneak behind someone it's now a one hit kill – and you then get the dog tags. It's a lot harder!

*Have you ever thought of including a flight tutorial in the game to help people get to grips with the aircraft?*
We've considered it! There will be tips to show you what buttons to use, but it's really about trial and error, and leaning by failing! You will crash a few times before you learn how to fly the jets. I have to admit, there is a steep learning curve. Once you know how to use a jet, it's very, very dangerous. It's been a long balancing process and we always need to provide tools to counter the aircraft. The philosophy is similar to rock, paper, scissors – everything needs to be countered. With jets, it's very har, but I know we've managed it with some of the gadgets and with the anti-aircraft missiles.

*Will there be a strong clan infrastructure, complete with clan vs clan matches?*
Yes. Right now we have the platoons in there, and one of the benefits of having Battlelog is that we can develop and update that element – and we will. We'll change it according to feedback and we can react much faster to what people want.

*You've kept the story under wraps so far, do you feel it's doing different things that other military shooters?*
Yes, I do think we're doing things slightly differently. It's another balancing act, you've got to think of the messaging you want to get across. It's an American game in a sense, but we're based in Sweden – that in itself is a challenge. But we do want to do something different with the narrative.

*A lot of our readers are huge fans of Bad Company – has that series been put to bed for a while so you can concentrate on Battlefield?*
Well, we haven't killed Bad Company! But we can only make so many games. Be patient – there might be something else coming up… 

*So you are actively working on other things?*
We always have a couple of projects going on – some of them die, but some are more fruitful. We don't have any plans to make Battlefield an annual title – we want to make it ourselves we don't want anyone else doing it! And no studio can make an annual franchise by themselves – well, the sports titles can but they're a very different breed.

*And how about Battlefield 1943, which I loved. Is there a chance of Dice bringing out another digital download title?*
Certainly, that kind of downloadable game is something we're very keen on. Battelefield 1943 was kind of a disruptive game when it came out; there weren't really any other shooters – XBLA games were very different then. Nowadays there are a lot of big triple A games on Arcade – I'd like to believe we started that trend. I like the whole idea of transforming something as complex as Battlefield into something much more accessible with only very small tweaks to the gameplay mechanics… I could talk about Battlefield 1943 all day, that was my baby!

*So what's going on in the office right now? Are you still in the midst of crunch?*
I think we're over the peak, that's for sure. There's a still a lot of work to do. And the launch is just the start really. We'll then be releasing more content, tweaking and balancing the game – we have a team dedicated to servicing the game after launch.

*Have any Battlefield 3 multiplayer maps emerged as team favourites?*
There are a bunch of them, but what's funny is that we're making the Back to Karkand map pack with all the old BF2 maps and even Wake Island – again! – and people are gravitating towards those once more. It's nostalgia, they're just so familiar. And I love Wake Island! There are a couple of basic map layouts, basic structures that usually work. There are maps that live on, that we just keep re-making over and over again – we do that for a reason: because they're so good. Just looking at Strike at Karkand, thinking of how many hours have been spent on that map – we've seen the statistics, we know it's popular. We've had to analyse //why// it's so good… so we can make it all over again!

*The modding community played quite an important role in the early popularity of Battelfield, creating several high-profile offshoots, including Desert Combat, of course. Have you looked into supporting that community with BF3?*
We've investigated it, but we don't currently have any plans for it – we have no tools that'll be ready for launch. We do recognise the modding community, it's just that it's such a huge undertaking to make a toolset like that – it's like making another game. But we'll see.

*Finally, do you have any idea what EA's expectations are for Battlefield, in terms of sales figures?*
(Pause) I know the figures…

_[At this point a PR person politely informs me that EA aren't discussing expectations for the title.]_

*But, okay, is there a blackboard on a wall somewhere at Dice HQ with a figure on it representing the number of units you want to sell?*
(Laughs) No, it's not something we talk about!



Kotaktu - Battlefield 3’s PC Multiplayer Is Fun—When It Works



Spoiler



Battlefield 3’s PC Multiplayer Is Fun—When It Works
I'm rolling in the back of an armored jeep, manning the .50 cal doing 40 MPH over a wide swath of grassland, heading straight for a contested jumble of buildings in the middle of a huge map. A jet roars overhead, inbound to the same location. It's all very exciting, and… bam. I'm dropped from the server, back out to the desktop.

I load up another game, hop into my customization screen and begin to go through my support gunner's kit. I click through a ridiculous number of scopes, thoroughly enjoying contemplating how they'll all work in-game. I have everything selected, and… bam. I'm dropped from the server, back out to the desktop.

This is a tricky preview to write, because I had a very good time playing BF3's PC multiplayer—when it worked. I went through a whole bunch of different maps and modes (many of which are, unfortunately, still under media embargo, so I can't talk about them yet.) However, my time playing the game was marred by hugely disruptive technical issues, from in-game freezes to constant server drops to conflicts with the Origin account that EA had set up for me. I believe that some (though not all) of the bugs and crashes I experienced were unique to the media event I attended and to the PC that EA gave me to use, but all the same it was hard to shake the suspicion that three weeks from launch, Battlefield 3 might not be quite ready for prime-time.
*As Fahey already noted while playing the PC Beta, Battlefield 3 is accessed through a web browser, not through a Steam-like standalone program.* It feels peculiar. Everything is hosted on EA's Battlelog website, with Origin running in the background. Finding a game server happens in-browser—there appears to be no way to change servers in the game itself, which feels like an odd step backwards.

This awkwardness was hugely exacerbated by the fact that I was dropped from the server at least ten times over the course of three hours of multiplayer. It occurred in number of different ways, and in different places in the game—right at the start, mid-match, even after freezing and requiring me to Ctrl+Alt+Del my way out of the game. Every time I'd get dropped, I would be kicked from the game back to the desktop, which was jarring. Particularly because I had such rampant connectivity issues.

Once I got up and running in the game, things became significantly more fun. One of the first maps and modes I played was Rush mode on Grand Bazaar, which has been covered in the past (you can see a developer walkthrough of it here). It's a narrow, non-vehicle map set in a middle-eastern city bazaar—all corridors and alcoves. The goal of rush mode either to plant or disarm M-Com explosives at a variety of points on the map.

*Rush on Bazaar is a chattery, fast-moving good time, though not particularly new-feeling or remarkable.* This kind of map is a lot closer to Modern Warfare than other larger, vehicle-based Battlefield maps, but all the same there were a few things that set it apart. In particular, I was impressed with how significantly lighting and smoke affect gameplay.

Attaching a flashlight or a laser sight to your gun barrel is a highly tactical decision. Many times I would come around a corner only to be blinded by a bright red-flare—someone's laser sight catching in my face just before they gunned me down. Smoke and explosions are similar—the volume of the smoke combined with light-flares and particle accumulation on the "camera" makes visibility a constantly fluxuating, functionally important factor.

Gunplay feels punchier than Bad Company 2 (though not as directly impactful as Modern Warfare) and despite all the rock walls and explosions in Grand Bazaar, the emphasis on environmental destructibility felt significantly downgraded, from a level-design standpoint. Most of the walls seemed indestructible, though I wasn't able to really put them to the test—for the most part, combat played out the same over the same chokepoints, with none of the ever-shifting, ever-shrinking cover of Bad Company 2. That's neither a plus nor a minus, but it did leave the match feeling much more like Modern Warfare.

*The second level we played was a 50-player Conquest match on the map Operation Firestorm.* There were about twenty other journalists in the PC section of the event, so I'm guessing that the other 30 or so QA players were set up offsite by EA. Conquest revolves around taking and defending checkpoints—on the map, each team begins at a large air base populated with tanks, jets, helicopters, and jeeps. We only got to play each map once, which was simply not enough time to get an in-depth sense of things.

Something about it felt unpopulated, however—I kept hitting Tab to see the roster and seeing 25 or 26 people on each team, but it just didn't feel like that many were actually in the game. It was that standard large-map Battlefield thing where you spawn, then run over to a vehicle, wait to see if someone else is nearby to hop on and assist, and then drive off to battle. Agonizingly, I was unable to fly a jet, but whenever I looked to the sky, I saw curiously slow-moving aircraft doing battle. They didn't seem too connected to events on the ground, but again, that was likely due to the event attendees' unfamiliarity with some of the more advanced Air-to-ground weaponry. I could easily imagine how 64 players who really knew the map, vehicles, and tactics could make this a riotously good time.

*I asked Battlefield 3's executive producer Patrick Bach about the technical difficulties we were having, and he was very straight with me.* He acknowledged that there was something "very flakey" going on with the PC game at this event, and that if that kind of thing was the norm, that they would not have shown the game at all. "It's super embarrassing," he said. "We have not seen this before. So we need to figure out what it is. We had a QA connecting problem in Romania for instance, we don't know if that has anything to do with it, or if it's driver versions, or the connection in the building."

"We had a similar event in the UK and we had zero issues with stability," he told me. "We have no idea what happens to be the issue. It could be the drivers, I think we're using a newer driver version but that's only for one of the computer types."

Part of the problem, Bach said, might have been including so many different connections in a single space (there were around forty consoles in the other room running the game, as well as roughly 20 PCs. "PCs can take as much bandwidth as they want, whereas the consoles, they are much better at being conservative. Because the console version works fine, so there is something funky with the PC version. We have been leading with PC, we have had zero problems with PC compared to console."

There appeared to be stability and connectivity issues throughout the PC room, though I did get the sense that mine were some of the worst. But it's worth mentioning that while an Origin account bug kept me from logging into any games, most everyone else was plugged in and happily shooting away. So, take these impressions for what they are—possibly unique, but still worrying.

I can't make any broad statements about the technical sturdiness of Battlefield 3, other than to express the doubts raised by my experiences at yesterday's demo. I sat down and spent an entire day playing a game that consistently froze and crashed, booting me to the desktop, where I had to reconnect using its odd browser interface. Several times I would start a match, get an enemy in my sights and kill him… only to have his body do a lag-freeze and refuse to go down before being dropped back to the desktop. It was beyond aggravating, and it wasted a huge amount of time.

Battlefield 3 will almost surely work better on launch day than it did for me yesterday. Whether or not it will work as well as it should is another question entirely, and despite all of the extenuating and possibly unique circumstances of yesterday's hands-on, I now can't help but have doubts.



GotGame - My Dinner with Battlefield 3 Hands-on New Multiplayer Maps and New Screens



Spoiler



By Blake_Morse on 07 October 2011

Hair combed: check. Beard freshly trimmed: check. Wearing clean pants: check. After going over my pre-date checklist I was ready for my evening of hands-on time with not one, but two brand-spanking new multiplayer maps for the highly anticipated Battlefield 3. I was so nervous my palms were sweating.  I mean sure, I’d played around with a beta or two before in my time, but this was a special, intimate event. Would I like the game? Would it like me or would I end up getting pwned like so many a noob over and over again? Fortunately for me we got along like peas in a pod.

BF3 assured me that if I’d had a chance to check out the beta on a PS3 or XBox 360 and was familiar with how combat works in the game that I’d be fine. You’re a soldier, you have guns, you shoot people with those guns. When not shooting people with guns you can drive tanks, humvees, helicopters and jets and blow them up with rockets. In exchange you earn xp, fancy medals, dog tags and ribbons. So after some casual getting to know each other conversation, it was time to get down to main event.

Our first tryst was in an intimate Rush mode map called “Grand Bazaar” that resembled a downtown Tehran marketplace.  A sprawling urban environment filled with long corridors that could easily be turned into murder alleys, rooftops perfect for sniping and a lovely selection of fruits and nuts painted the background to wanton bloodlust and violence. Abandoned cars lined the streets and made for decent cover during shoot outs. The level set-up and objective placements are extremely well balanced and offer up an experience that is challenging without getting too frustrating.

To end our romantic evening we capped it off with some classic Conquest mode in the new “Operation Firestorm” map. An isolated oil factory in the middle of the desert is the perfect place to get away from it all with that special someone. Unless of course there’s two opposing forces fighting for control of tactical spots located within the factory. Initially you start in the desolate outlands, but fortunately this map contains just about any vehicle you could desire. Whether you want to reign down a maelstrom of bullets from a fighter jet, or plow through piles of crates while blowing insurgents up with a tank or try your like at flying a heli the Operation Firestorm is the perfect opportunity. If you’d rather go the traditional route and go in on foot, there are plenty of spots to hide yourself and get the jump on your friends.

I had a great time hanging out with Battlefield 3 and it’s been on my mind a lot since our time together and I’m sure that we’ll be having more good times with more maps when the game launches later this year on October 25th 2011 for PS3, 360 and PC. Now, just to prove it to all you “pics or it didn’t happen” people out there, enjoy these screen shots.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> IDK man my early assessment is that the brand new 11.10s are still worse than the 11.9s at least on my 6850s. Notice white lines again now occasionally and the perf seems worse too but can't be sure.


It has been posted before that when you install make sure you are *NOT* installing over top a previous install.  



FreedomEclipse said:


> Because you have 'autoaim' it makes the game easier as trying to get your crosshair directly over something can be difficult. so all you really need to do is point the cross hair in the direction of your target and autoaim will be activated.
> 
> this is usually exploited in CoD games where players use the autoaim functionality to 'quickscope' their targets.
> -----
> ...


Hey, I suggest that you download notepad++ then find a file called Prof_Save_Body.  Which is found in ...My Documents/battlefield 3 Open Beta/ Settings.  When you look down the list you will find a command called AimAssist.  It does look like it has a 1 next to it.  Which to me means it's enabled.





Delta6326 said:


> Im still debating when i pre order this if i should get it for PC or xbox 360? I get way more kills and less deaths on 360 and its a lot easier to play.


IMO you should wait until release day.  Then read the posts of how well the retail is.  If it's good enough for you then buy it.  Unless there is some specific pre-order bonus you are looking for.  The Karkand map should still be free as it's on the box.  







H82LUZ73 said:


> And seeing how this game uses PB guess what is coming or BF3 the PB in it is the one they used in APB to guess what get Catyalist Hacks, Artificial Aiming,And it looks like the FPScheats root kit sniffer .....read this http://apbreloaded.gamersfirst.com/2011/09/do-we-need-some-sort-of-cheater-amnesty_30.html Nailed 8,000 cheaters and from the top 3 above sites with pics on their forums from the PB spy lol Hahahahahaha and this is what is testing now for BF3 and why it lags it is sniffing the rootkit out.


I read something about PB suppose to having access to your EA account for BF3 and future games or something like that (not sure).  I don't recall all of it or how it works.  I can't find the link either.  If I do I will post it for clarity.

Edit: 
Here is one link but not the one I read.  Read the pic...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It has been posted before that when you install make sure you are *NOT* installing over top a previous install.



I didn't. They seem better than they did at first as I said earlier. 

Anyone know what AA Post Processing does exactly? I have it down on 2X AA now and thinner lines like fences and such are pretty awful looking and wondering if Post Proc could affect that. Maybe I should try going back to 4X now that I have most other settings on High instead of Ultra. CER claimed Ultra didn't work in the beta but I'm not sure; though the FPS gains and lack of tanking could be primarily due to AA being turned down.

Interested in any other graphics settings tips and info that anyone may have...

BTW Mailman you chastise us for not thanking Gully enough then you fail to do so yourself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I figured out Support can put down the bipod on windowsills. Nice!



You can set your bipod up while standing, crouching, or prone, just with standing and prone oyu need something to set it on. And thats the problem in the beta. Crouch next to a rock, lets you setup bipod, but it sets it way down in the rock like you are prone, so you can't see anything except a big rock in your face.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Cool also noticed firing from the hip is pretty accurate. Has saved me from more than one stabbing. I don't have any beef with the hit boxes as yet, personally...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I didn't. They seem better than they did at first as I said earlier.
> 
> Anyone know what AA Post Processing does exactly? I have it down on 2X AA now and thinner lines like fences and such are pretty awful looking and wondering if Post Proc could affect that. Maybe I should try going back to 4X now that I have most other settings on High instead of Ultra. CER claimed Ultra didn't work in the beta but I'm not sure; though the FPS gains and lack of tanking could be primarily due to AA being turned down.


This game is suppose to use post processing AA like FXAA, SRAA and MLAA.  However, it's not clearly marked in the option menu.  Hmm, post that up on their battlelog forum.  It's a good question to ask of them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2011)

Cool. And speaking of stabbing it's not very accurate by comparison to other weapons and how BC2 is (though the "lock on" in that can be kinda ridiculous at times; but I am totally used to it). It's just really slow and clunky feeling, at least right now. Though the animations are kickass.


----------



## raptori (Oct 8, 2011)

anyone experience a long loading time in Caspian borders?? ,when I spawn its only 1 or 2 jeeps, other vehicles all taken and out of the base by 500m away


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I have long initial spawns as well.  When I first join a server it sits at the black screen for quite some time, long enough to make you wonder.  And then when rounds start I am also last in line for any vehicles.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I am also last in line for any vehicles.



Assholes are still not picking up team mates.

I ran for 5mins across the fucking map and there wasnt a bloody jeep in sight.

MY KINGDOM FOR A HORSE I said.....

I LIKE (like REALLY REALLY like) big maps. But there arent enough jeeps to carry everyone around the map and running the map from can take ages. then some cunt whose managed to mold his body into some rocks above the capture point takes pot shots at you, and the game textures are so BAD you cant see the motherfucker untill you die and see him on 'killcam' 

I played 4 games of caspian then i went back to playing metro. then i RAGED because i was being quick scoped and no scoped by every twat and his dog with an SVD or a MOD11 or whatever that sniper rifle is called.

Needless to say i wasnt really in the mood for playing


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. And speaking of stabbing it's not very accurate by comparison to other weapons and how BC2 is (though the "lock on" in that can be kinda ridiculous at times; but I am totally used to it). It's just really slow and clunky feeling, at least right now. Though the animations are kickass.



Yes, the knifing animation is very slow but it's still automated.  You can't undo it.  It's neither fun to watch or fun to receive.  They should speed that up.  That's another thing you should post on battlelog.
A. What does filtered AA settings really mean?  Is it FXAA/MLAA/SRAA?
B. Remove the knife animation or make it quicker.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Cool also noticed firing from the hip is pretty accurate. Has saved me from more than one stabbing. I don't have any beef with the hit boxes as yet, personally...



I'm surprised you say it's accurate. Select something in the distance and fire 3 round bursts at it while hip firing with an LMG, then do that with any other weapon. It's impossible to correct an LMG in only a 3 round burst, so if you want to kill people at range you have to go full auto, which means firing for a while, people can usually escape.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Its known that crossfire and sli setups dont work well as theirs no profiles released for this game... I heard COD is on sale tho and it sounds like you'll fit in better there



No thanks. Call of Duty is garbage.

I'm allowed to be nervous, especially with oh, what, every single PC release this year not working correctly for sometimes months?

Seriously, put your e-dick away.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> especially with oh, what, every single PC release this year not working correctly for sometimes months?



what in the hell are you talking about?  in my personal experience, every game i've bought this year has worked well.  i have had some issues with the bf3 beta, but nothing that can't be explained by the word: beta.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm beginning to think something is drastically wrong with my rig. I minimized WoW for a second to post and now when I go back into it I'm getting 7 fps and if I stop moving it goes back to 60.

I'm not sure what's up with crossfire but I'm better off using one of these cards. AMD Is really pissing me off. Can't something just work properly? Is that too much to ask? I'm beyond frustrated. I don't even know where to start, but I know something is wrong. If I put BF3 on low I still get massive pop-ins and stuttering and slow downs and like 30 fps tops.


And now this thing with WoW? What the hell?

I can run Deus Ex HR at max settings with well over 60 fps, yet the games that I actually WANT to play are just like: nope.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Can't something just work properly? Is that too much to ask? I'm beyond frustrated. I don't even know where to start, but I know something is wrong. If I put BF3 on low I still get massive pop-ins and stuttering and slow downs and like 30 fps tops.
> 
> 
> And now this thing with WoW? What the hell?
> ...



yeah i know whatcha mean.  i've had a few of those days lately.  good luck.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I get like 20-30 fps with my set up. This beta code is absolute garbage.
> 
> I was getting better performance with my one 5870 and now crossfire is killing it.
> 
> ...



I get well over 100 FPS...The new drivers and the new profile package works well.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

How do I use a profile package? I installed the profile package under the new preview drivers but I'm not seeing them in CCC.

Edit: Crossfire must be giving me issues. When I minimize, everything flashes blue for a second, and ever since I put this second card in I've been having troubles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I am pretty sure consoles have more pre-orders.



Like I said. No one in their right mind.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like I said. No one in their right mind.



People like playing games on consoles. What's the issue?


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 9, 2011)

This beta is causing alot of rage within me time to delete


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 9, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> This beta is causing alot of rage within me time to delete



Try playing on PS3 Im terrible with controllers. 

Waiting till I can play on PC.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Yes, I have long initial spawns as well.  When I first join a server it sits at the black screen for quite some time, long enough to make you wonder.  And then when rounds start I am also last in line for any vehicles.



Had the same issue, did some testing, 100% related to graphical settings.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 9, 2011)

Consoles will get high resolution textures for BF3


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> What?  You got 3 elk?  How does that work?  I can see filling your A tag, and getting a special cow permit but where does the third come in?  Filling the wife's tag?
> 
> Also:
> http://www.nowolves.com/nowolves/images/Smoke_a_pack_500.jpg


No that is how many I have got all together over the years. The wolves have chased them all out of the units I hunt in. 
Exactly why I'm hunting them instead. I ain't much on killing dogs until they screwed up my hunting area. Frickin fed really messed up that one.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Consoles will get high resolution textures for BF3



That's some good news for the Console BF3 people.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 9, 2011)

raptori said:


> anyone experience a long loading time in Caspian borders?? ,when I spawn its only 1 or 2 jeeps, other vehicles all taken and out of the base by 500m away



No, but the lag is so bad it isn't even playable.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2011)

Try different servers. I've found a few with no lag and it rocks.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 9, 2011)

Ain't seeing this screenshot from a console...


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 9, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Try playing on PS3 Im terrible with controllers.
> 
> Waiting till I can play on PC.



I've played the PS3 version more and still rage , mainly cause I keep on falling into the ground constantly and I seem to get killed by snipers 80% of the time


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 9, 2011)

There are definitely non-laggy servers. Ones that do not rubberband. Of course I'm playing on a pretty fat pipe only a couple miles max from the various Chicago and "IL" servers almost exclusively but I too have run into it a couple times/places. 

Also a glitch where no soldiers have tags or can be spotted, just the vehicles.

Here's a thread from [H] with more info re. AA in the engine including much specific info from DICE:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1037827502

Oh and crossfire is looking good to just to specify. Tested with GPU-Z and second card high 90 percent load.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 9, 2011)

So I get on to play some metro rush and there are all these Caspian Border servers.  Holy shit!!!    pretty stoked with that as I thought it had already finished.  What a friggin awesome stage, the aircraft are fun and the tanks are so much more realistic.  I love how you can hit a tank with an rpg and disable its movement.  Love the massive map and 64 player mode.

Is anyone running crossfire HD5870's?  I am getting a lot less performance than I thought I would get, I was expecting everything on ultra and a constant 60fps.  Was I being a little optimistic??  

I have installed the preivew drivers 11.10 and still gets really laggy on ultra graphics.  Damn it looks soooooo good though.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Ain't seeing this screenshot from a console...



That looks sweet, even for a console!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Is anyone running crossfire HD5870's?  I am getting a lot less performance than I thought I would get, I was expecting everything on ultra and a constant 60fps.  Was I being a little optimistic??



I am and things are smooth at ultra, but I do get some dips.  I imagine some of it is due to drivers and an unfinished beta code, a lot of it seems to be server lag.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't seem to join any games... I boot up the game, it opens my web browser and I go to choose a server. I choose one and it launches the game, I switch to the game it shows the map logo i guess you could call it, then it goes to a black screen where you think it's going to flash to the load out screen but it doesn't. It just locks up my entire computer and I have to click the restart button!  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 9, 2011)

OK I'm hoping this is just a low. I'm feeling gaming cost me to much money 
and tired of getting my ass kicked. Maybe it the 15 or 20 bee stings I got 
yesterday when attacked by yellowjacket hive. Twice in one lifetime is to many. 
I'll enjoy the campaign in BF3 , bit if I can't hold a .50 at least I'm done spending 
dollars for something I suck at. Anyone else ever get to this point or I'm I just getting to old ?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> OK I'm hoping this is just a low. I'm feeling gaming cost me to much money
> and tired of getting my ass kicked. Maybe it the 15 or 20 bee stings I got
> yesterday when attacked by yellowjacket hive. Twice in one lifetime is to many.
> I'll enjoy the campaign in BF3 , bit if I can't hold a .50 at least I'm done spending
> dollars for something I suck at. Anyone else ever get to this point or I'm I just getting to old ?



You need more alcohol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 9, 2011)

I really sucked for a long while there and really didn't play online shooters for years (pretty much missed BF2 during it's heyday) but then I stopped being drunk which helped a ton. I'm still not relatively great but can compete and have fun these days.

Not claiming it's the Bud Light's fault for you but it definitely wasn't age in my case and I kinda figured it was for awhile. Of course, I also have two good eyes.



ShiBDiB said:


> You need more alcohol



lulz


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 9, 2011)

*Oldman*



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I really sucked for a long while there and really didn't play online shooters for years (pretty much missed BF2 during it's heyday) but then I stopped being drunk which helped a ton. I'm still not relatively great but can compete and have fun these day
> 
> 
> lulz


Well funny you said budlight because that is what I drink and more isn't gonna help. As far as age at 53 I doubt I will have a sudden increase in my hand eye coordination. Thanks though maybe I'm just feeling funky. I have a lot of other things I like to do and need to prioritize.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 9, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I've played the PS3 version more and still rage , mainly cause I keep on falling into the ground constantly and I seem to get killed by snipers 80% of the time



Yeah I fell through the ground quite a few times. Only happened in the first stage though, before going underground. I also get a strange artifact that I only have experienced with BC2 when I had dual 4890's. The entire screen will flash purple for a split second... 

As for snipers....they are a pain in the ass....so i reciprocate by SVD'in their ass with iron sights. 

Keep in mind though, aiming with a controller is enough to make me throw my PS3 out the window.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who cares. Its BF3 on a console. Nobody in their right mind would buy it for the console.



I care. if BF3 doesn't sell on console there won't be a BC3 or BF4


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 9, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> So I get on to play some metro rush and there are all these Caspian Border servers.  Holy shit!!!    pretty stoked with that as I thought it had already finished.  What a friggin awesome stage, the aircraft are fun and the tanks are so much more realistic.  I love how you can hit a tank with an rpg and disable its movement.  Love the massive map and 64 player mode.
> 
> Is anyone running crossfire HD5870's?  I am getting a lot less performance than I thought I would get, I was expecting everything on ultra and a constant 60fps.  Was I being a little optimistic??
> 
> I have installed the preivew drivers 11.10 and still gets really laggy on ultra graphics.  Damn it looks soooooo good though.



Sorta . . . I have crossfire 5850 (both flashed with a XFX XXX 5870) at 900/1250 and I get over 90-120 in Metro and 45-60 outside of Metro. On Caspian it goes from 35-50, but its BETA. I get random kicks, stuttering, and MAJOR FPS droppage! I would be at 60 FPS, and dip to 17 FPS. DICE has to fix these errors. It's seems more or less 58xx series that are getting these issues...

However, I do have everything on Ultra. Game looks good. The SFX are amazing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I care. if BF3 doesn't sell on console there won't be a BC3 or BF4



BF1942, BF:V, BF2, BF2:SF, BF2142 were never on the console.....and they made BF3 for the PC and ported down to the console.....watered down. Could care less about BF on the console. DICE seems to agree.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BF1942, BF:V, BF2, BF2:SF, BF2142 were never on the console.....and they made BF3 for the PC and ported down to the console.....watered down. Could care less about BF on the console. DICE seems to agree.



those were made in another era... like Quake and Unreal. remember them?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> those were made in another era... like Quake and Unreal. remember them?



BF2142 was launched in late 2006 and its expansion in 2007. The Xbox360 was launched in 2005. 

You jelly?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 9, 2011)

the industry has changed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the industry has changed.



If it changed as much as you say it has then why did DICE port down to the console? Why did Carmack say it was a huge mistake to develop for the console first and port up and that next time for the good of the industry hes going to port down.

Listen the developers are waking up to the fact consoles are starving innovation. Get used to it. PC gaming is just as big as it ever was. Maybe bigger. You are stuck with hardware dated from 2003.....and will have to deal with it even longer. Consoles better change generations and fast because innovation won't wait on them anymore. You are gonna have to get used to PC table scraps......like BF3.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 9, 2011)

your such a neanderthal


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> your such a neanderthal



(drags one knuckle up and points) Yeah but da ladies love the caveman style!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 9, 2011)

BF2 came out in 2005, 2011 will see BF3.  That's a pretty good stretch between title releases.  No, there won't be a BF4 next year and that's fine with me.

Console vs PC is a stale debate.  I could care less.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

Why the hell is my skill rating only 4?  4 frickin' points.  Sheesh.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> (drags one knuckle up and points) Yeah but da ladies love the caveman style!









listen, Carmack shipping Rage in the condition it's in after 6 years of development should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## raptori (Oct 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Had the same issue, did some testing, 100% related to graphical settings.



do u mean lowering the settings make loading faster


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2011)

yes thats exactly what he means


----------



## raptori (Oct 9, 2011)

Once finished my work I'll try it, turn settings from ultra to high and see,it'll be like stabbing my self,i hope it'll be better in final version


----------



## pabloc74 (Oct 9, 2011)

that guy plays clean it seems...


----------



## xenocide (Oct 9, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> http://i.minus.com/icttDWDzuFzYe.png
> 
> that guy plays clean it seems...



He just has a high sensativity and really good headphones.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> And now this thing with WoW? What the hell?



Thats your problem right there, don't ever use WoW as a benchmark. I haven't ever got good FPS in that game while in a raid setting, and I have always ran setup better than 99.9% of average WoW players. The game is optimized for crap computer, once you stretch the settings, it just destroys as it's not meant to be ran like that.



DannibusX said:


> Console vs PC is a stale debate.  I could care less.



I wouldn't call it a debate, the debate is on preference. The discussion is on fact. Mouse + Keyboard > Controller for FPS, Controller > Mouse+KB for racing and fighting. Computer > Console in Graphics. Computer > Console in innovation. Computer > Console in Utility.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> your such a neanderthal



that would be you, with your console antics.


consoles are the stagnant market where nothing changes.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If it changed as much as you say it has then why did DICE port down to the console? Why did Carmack say it was a huge mistake to develop for the console first and port up and that next time for the good of the industry hes going to port down.
> 
> Listen the developers are waking up to the fact consoles are starving innovation. Get used to it. PC gaming is just as big as it ever was. Maybe bigger. You are stuck with hardware dated from 2003.....and will have to deal with it even longer. Consoles better change generations and fast because innovation won't wait on them anymore. You are gonna have to get used to PC table scraps......like BF3.



DICE ported down to Consoles because if they didn't people who start crying about how they ditched their fans, since the BF franchise was only on PC for a long time, they know the fanbase they've built up so they pretty much have to develop on PC first.

And i disagree, PC's best years were in the 90's when internet connectivity in gaming as well as innovative games like Quake, DOOM, Wolfenstien, Duke Nukem, Half-Life, Counter-stirke, Deus Ex (was 2000, but close lol) etc made their debut, the console generation after the 1990's  is when consoles got into the online arena and slowly more people started focusing on the platfrom, and as it grew, more money came with it.

Consoles have never been about the hardware, they just develop what is close to good at the period in time and then developers created games with great looking engines wrapped around it to run on them, and that has been successful, just look at Dead Space 2, Uncharted, Gears, L.A. Noire etc, consoles will always be the more successful gaming platform because of it's mainstream appeal and their ability to run beautiful engines (yes, in a water down manner, but that's missing the point of their existence if that's you're issue with the platform).

For gaming, i enjoy both platforms, granted i do play PC a lot more.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I am and things are smooth at ultra, but I do get some dips.  I imagine some of it is due to drivers and an unfinished beta code, a lot of it seems to be server lag.



It may have been the server I was on.  Seemed to work much nicer today but there is a definite difference in smoothness between all settings on MED and all on High.

I was crouching (cowering) in a building today and the mobile AA knew I was there and was spraying the inside of the building with AA, friggin awesome!!  There was smoke and red flashes and sparks and shit flying everywhere, I was actually scared!!  Lol.

CB is a wicked level!!


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats your problem right there, don't ever use WoW as a benchmark. I haven't ever got good FPS in that game while in a raid setting, and I have always ran setup better than 99.9% of average WoW players. The game is optimized for crap computer, once you stretch the settings, it just destroys as it's not meant to be ran like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it a debate, the debate is on preference. The discussion is on fact. Mouse + Keyboard > Controller for FPS, Controller > Mouse+KB for racing and fighting. Computer > Console in Graphics. Computer > Console in innovation. Computer > Console in Utility.



As Obi-wan said, "It is a more elegant weapon from a more civilized age." Mouse and keyboard = lightsabers, and game controllers = blasters.
PC users are Jedi knights, and console gamers are just dirty space vagrants.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats your problem right there, don't ever use WoW as a benchmark. I haven't ever got good FPS in that game while in a raid setting, and I have always ran setup better than 99.9% of average WoW players. The game is optimized for crap computer, once you stretch the settings, it just destroys as it's not meant to be ran like that.



I wasn't using WoW as a benchmark, but it did start acting strange, like when I minimized everything would flash blue and lines would go across my screen quickly and then sometimes when I minimize and go back into WoW after browsing the web or whatever my fps drops to under 10 until I restart the client.

This has never happened before. I'm also seeing extreme pop ins in BF3 like in the distance, rocks and mountains and just basically everything, is twitching and flashing and stuff.

Makes me think it's not the beta, because I've heard nothing but "I run it on ultra with half your hardware specs and it's 60 frames constantly.".

BF3 will run great for 10 minutes, but then every 15 seconds my fps goes from 45-60 to about 15 for 5 seconds and then back to normal for 15 or so seconds, and then again for 5 down to 15 fps.

Checked my temps, my primary card was 79*F when that was happening, secondary card was only 50*F.

CPU not overclocked. 

Hmm.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> CPU not overclocked.



That's going to be a big problem for your crossfire, not just in this beta, but in everything.  3.2 on a Thuban will have troubles feeding two 5870s.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2011)

I just flew some jets around and killed like three tanks until I got shot out of the sky by another jet LOL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah OC that Thuban wtf

Edit: Speaking of combat in the real world--just saw a good and interesting news story on the present day 101st Airborne Division E Company in Afghanistan. "Easy Company--The Band Of Brothers".

They walk everywhere--thousands and thousands of miles so far--in order to avoid roadside bombs. Can't spot those fuckers.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't on stock cooling. I need a zalman cooler first and maybe I'll put it at 3.4ghz but with my luck it would cause my computer and everything I own to set fire.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just flew some jets around and killed like three tanks until I got shot out of the sky by another jet LOL



What were you using to fly? I figured out how to fix the inverted controlls and even how to use my 360 controller but I couldnt kill anything. 

I even tried flying the RU attack heli with a mouse and I was fucking useless. Personally the choppers feel like complete shit compared to BC2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I can't on stock cooling. I need a zalman cooler first and maybe I'll put it at 3.4ghz but with my luck it would cause my computer and everything I own to set fire.



hogwash. I ran my 1055t on the stock cooler at 3.9ghz for like 4 months, was also running stock voltage. If you have to bump the voltage, then you will need to start looking at other cooling options. But you should be able to to 3.5 or 3.6ghz easily.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

I've never overclocked before. It seems like such a long and time consuming process. Ever guide I read is like a novella of warnings and unless it's easy I don't think I can do it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I can't on stock cooling. I need a zalman cooler first and maybe I'll put it at 3.4ghz but with my luck it would cause my computer and everything I own to set fire.



A 200 MHz increase will not do anything to help performance nor will it set anything on fire, it depends on your budget, but if you plan on playing with the voltages a bit i would recommend something like a Corsair H70/H50(ive had a 3.6GHz Core i7 920 on both of these and they're great) or pretty much any heatsink from Noctua, Prolimatech if your budget is limited then a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ is a great little heatsink especially for overclocks without a voltage increase, it should get you up a fair amount, if you really want to see a performance difference, you should push that chip to at least 3.6GHz and up and that will take a better heatsink (if your chip needs higher volts that is, as some people can get really high in speed without much if any of a voltage change)

Don't worry about setting anything on fire specially since modern CPU's have overvolting/overheating protection and will shut down if the temperature threshold is met, just take your time and maybe read some articles on proper overclocking.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://images.wikia.com/memoryalpha/en/images/d/dd/Riker-Australopithecine.jpg
> 
> listen, Carmack shipping Rage in the condition it's in after 6 years of development should be ashamed of himself.



All iD games come out and are patched soon after. Doesn't matter how many years its been in development. Some problems will only show themselves after being in the "wild". FYI RAGE has already been patched and is working flawlessly for the PC and its development was an after thought.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> A 200 MHz increase will not do anything to help performance nor will it set anything on fire, it depends on your budget, but if you plan on playing with the voltages a bit i would recommend something like a Corsair H70/H50(ive had a 3.6GHz Core i7 920 on both of these and they're great) or pretty much any heatsink from Noctua, Prolimatech if your budget is limited then a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ is a great little heatsink especially for overclocks without a voltage increase, it should get you up a fair amount, if you really want to see a performance difference, you should push that chip to at least 3.6GHz and up and that will take a better heatsink (if your chip needs higher volts that is, as some people can get really high in speed without much if any of a voltage change)
> 
> Don't worry about setting anything on fire specially since modern CPU's have overvolting/overheating protection and will shut down if the temperature threshold is met, just take your time and maybe read some articles on proper overclocking.



Why does he need to OC anyway? I'm running my i7 at stock and FPS has never went below 59 in BF3.

If he has problems, it must be driver related.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> DICE ported down to Consoles because if they didn't people who start crying about how they ditched their fans, since the BF franchise was only on PC for a long time, they know the fanbase they've built up so they pretty much have to develop on PC first.



Money talks. BS walks. They didn't have to do anything for the PC first because of two reasons.

1. BF3 WILL SELL MORE ON THE CONSOLE no matter how its developed. Crying or not PC gamers would have still bought BF3 no matter what. Want proof?







As you can see all the crying in the world makes no difference. DICE knows this and you know what? They STILL decided to make it for the PC first? Why because they still care about the game. They know if they really do make the best game they can make it will sell. EVERYWHERE. PC and console. They also know making the best game they can takes better hardware then the consoles can produce. This is why DICE made it for the PC. Not because they were afraid of crying.

2. Consoles have ALWAYS been the better selling platform. Always. However to say they never tout being "cutting edge" is naive. Don't you remember the 8-bit vs 16-bit arguments? Nintendo had the N64 (duel 32 bit processors)? Always trying to one up the last gen? Hell you hear console kiddies trash the Wii constantly for its bad graphics but when a PC user trashes them they say "its about the games" or "we have better sales". When you call them on the fact the Wii has better sales they say it has trashy games.....sales (their own argument) deny this. Its hypocritical.

The end of the story is this.....

Current console development is killing gaming innovation. Its killing gaming period. You say that the golden age of PC gaming was the INTERNET revolution because of INNOVATION. You are right. Why? Because innovation is what pushes the industry. Not cash cow sequels and established formulas (hack and slash, FPS). PC has always been cutting edge and should always be used first to push the boundaries. Thats what gives us greatness. Not milking old hardware and regurgitated formulas.

Want more proof? Wii. They took something like motion detection and blitzed the whole industry. Why? Because THEY WERE INNOVATIVE! Its about pushing the boundaries. Always has been. Its when we stop that we all suffer.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> A 200 MHz increase will not do anything to help performance nor will it set anything on fire, it depends on your budget, but if you plan on playing with the voltages a bit i would recommend something like a Corsair H70/H50(ive had a 3.6GHz Core i7 920 on both of these and they're great) or pretty much any heatsink from Noctua, Prolimatech if your budget is limited then a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ is a great little heatsink especially for overclocks without a voltage increase, it should get you up a fair amount, if you really want to see a performance difference, you should push that chip to at least 3.6GHz and up and that will take a better heatsink (if your chip needs higher volts that is, as some people can get really high in speed without much if any of a voltage change)
> 
> Don't worry about setting anything on fire specially since modern CPU's have overvolting/overheating protection and will shut down if the temperature threshold is met, just take your time and maybe read some articles on proper overclocking.




Thanks. I'm beginning to get frustrated and it's really tiring. I thought that adding this second 5870 to my set up would do wonders, but it's making things run worse and I'm seeing flickering textures and odd lines sometimes and it's just throwing my pc mojo off. I don't even know if getting an aftermarket heatsink and overclocking will do anything. I feel like if I do it nothing will change, but I want to get the maximum performance out of this system. On top of all this negative feeling towards my rig, my father just built himself a new i7 2600k, evga 580 build and it out performs my rig which has more video memory, ram and more cores with equal processing speed.

I don't get it.. is it just my system? Is it amd? Is this why everybody hates amd products? Seems like I'm never happy with my rig, just frustrated or always buying something to upgrade it in hopes that it will work better.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Thanks. I'm beginning to get frustrated and it's really tiring. I thought that adding this second 5870 to my set up would do wonders, but it's making things run worse and I'm seeing flickering textures and odd lines sometimes and it's just throwing my pc mojo off. I don't even know if getting an aftermarket heatsink and overclocking will do anything. I feel like if I do it nothing will change, but I want to get the maximum performance out of this system. On top of all this negative feeling towards my rig, my father just built himself a new i7 2600k, evga 580 build and it out performs my rig which has more video memory, ram and more cores with equal processing speed.
> 
> I don't get it.. is it just my system? Is it amd? Is this why everybody hates amd products? Seems like I'm never happy with my rig, just frustrated or always buying something to upgrade it in hopes that it will work better.



Wait for the final game before trashing your system. I too with my two 5870s get texture flicker and random white lines across the screen. It's a Beta so I'm not worried at all.

Did you ever get your bsod fixed? I found that even with my 5870s overclocked that BF3 stresses them more then any other game that I own (even Crysis). If the clocks are too high the game will lock up on you.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I fixed the BSOD by using the preview drivers instead of the 11.9 WHQL drivers.

I auto tuned my graphics cards in CCC, and it overclocked them almost all the way... should I not do that?

Also, yeah, the flickering and white lines... soo annoying. I'm hoping it's just the beta, but then I look over across the room (i'm lanning with my father) and he's playing BF3 and it runs FLAWLESSLY and there is none of this flickering/stuttering. 

I'm hoping that it's just the beta. I know it's stupid to judge it but after hearing everybody having positive performance with it and seeing it first hand on a machine that is technically inferior I think? It just confuses me and turns me off.


Edit: I just tried out crysis 2 to see if my system is performing okay, ran it on hardcore at native res with at least 60 fps+ but it looked more like 120.. but I know that Crysis 2 isn't very demanding. I just thought maybe my graphics cards were broken so I ran a quick test to see.. but they seem to be working okay :s


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I've never overclocked before. It seems like such a long and time consuming process. Ever guide I read is like a novella of warnings and unless it's easy I don't think I can do it.



Well thats the bonus to getting a Black Edition. It's extremely easy, takes about 5 seconds to do. Doesn't mean you shouldn't learn more about it so you know about voltage adjustments and such. But a 2 or 3 bump up in the multiplier should be fine.



kid41212003 said:


> Why does he need to OC anyway? I'm running my i7 at stock and FPS has never went below 59 in BF3.
> 
> If he has problems, it must be driver related.



The 920 is a good comparison for a 1090, the 950 is a good amount faster. Also running dual cards compared to one could create a bottleneck.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, well I'm studying electronics engineering. It's probably right up my alley; I've just never taken the time to try it. Does it really increase performance? If I went from 3.2ghz to 3.9ghz, what would that take to keep it cool? What would that do to my performance?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well thats the bonus to getting a Black Edition. It's extremely easy, takes about 5 seconds to do. Doesn't mean you shouldn't learn more about it so you know about voltage adjustments and such. But a 2 or 3 bump up in the multiplier should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> The 920 is a good comparison for a 1090, the 950 is a good amount faster. Also running dual cards compared to one could create a bottleneck.



Not all chips clock easily. My 1100T has a default voltage of 1.425v, needs a boost for 3.5GHz.

We were talking about htis yesterday on the TS while playing...erocker had a killer chip, i think he said 1.225v stock. That's a .2v difference between his and mine, for STOCK!! And mine doesn't clock on the stock cooler very good, either. I need 1.575 for 4GHz. But, it scales EXCELLENTLY under cold, my chip.


Your comment aobut bottleneck though...running dual cards or even more GPUs, really needs alot of memory bandwidth. He might jsut get better results with a memory controller overclock, to say, like 2800MHz.

Ye, Raijan, it can increase performance. Hoever, the gains will be limited due to design of the chip. Quite a few of us that play BF-games regularily have gone from AMD to Intel, Thuban to Sandybridge, and even singlecard performance nearly doubles making the platform change. And it's not like SB is all that differnt from the earlier i5/i7 chips...it's all about the memory controller being wicked fast in SB.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

You should push your CPU to at least 3.6 ghz if you have crossfire. The Phenom CPUs hit a sweetspot @ 3.6, and you notice a slight improvement every 400mhz or so. 

Also, try to raise the NB and Hypertransport to 2.4ghz or higher. That is a key component of a smooth AMD overclock.

Overclocking is only difficult the first time. It's more tedious and time consuming than difficult. Lots of trial and error.
But once you get the hang of it, it's a breeze.
Also, overclocking is no longer the realm of PC wizards. It is extremely easy these days. Just head over to the overclocking forums, theres tons of guides.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

It's probably not worth reading up on and trying until I get an aftermarket heatsink, but I'll bookmark it for now! Thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> It's probably not worth reading up on and trying until I get an aftermarket heatsink, but I'll bookmark it for now! Thanks.



Nothing to read up on, clocking, thanks to manufacturer design and BIOSes, is so simple that it just takes a few changes in BIOS, maybe a couple of hours testing the overclock, and you're done.


But yeah, getting a better cooler would be the best place to start. Lots of us here can help ya out when you are ready.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

Try to pricematch in online stores, use craigslist, ebay, or even browse through TPU and other enthusiast forums for a good aftermarket cooler. You might be able to score a wicked deal from someone who is upgrading to a watercooling all in one kit, or even a full blown custom loop.

For instance, I spent a good while doing all of the above, and eventually scored a nh-d14 brand new for $49.99. I managed to snag one on sale online when they launched.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> *snip*



Addressing each point:

1. Yes, the more mainstream gaming platform will more likely have the higher sales, i never said otherwise. And yes, money is the the bottom line for all companies and spreading it out to Consoles does create a higher profit, i don't see the relevance of that in my point of if they would of ported up from Consoles their fanbase at large would be upset and a significant portion of said community wouldn't buy it regardless of the alienation as you claim. The PC community is much more tighter then the Console gaming community, they would cry and complain about BF3 being ported up from Consoles regardless of it making more money that's all that sentence stated.

That old Modern Warfare 2 pic is only proof of a community that is easily swayed in a situation they were upset about but bought it anyways, that holds no ties to alienating fans, most COD gamers don't give a damn and are easily satisfied largely in part by the hype, they'll pay for the same game over and over again every year, it doesn't matter.

2. But it IS about the games, i always try to avoid those PC vs Console arguments because it changes nothing it's all subjective hence it's all a waste of breath. I also never said that they tout the cutting edge, yes, they do because that's how marketing works and then people like us noodle through the BS.

I don't like the argument that Consoles kill gaming development, because it's the developers that must cater each game to their receptive platforms, i don't see how the existence of Consoles is killing gaming, if anything, it's helped the industry grow significantly and continues to do so. There is nothing stopping developers from making great games on PC if they wanted, it's just easier to copy and paste the same code over and over, but how is that the Consoles fault?, when PC gaming was at it's peak in the 90's consoles existed, yet people weren't saying the same things back then people the developers were actually created amazing games, that is what has fallen, not Console gamings influence.

And yes, Nintendo has always taken the forefront in taking the most risks with their machines and they've done a good job of it so far. But success is not measured by hardware, it's the games.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

I've wanted this Zalman for quite a while. I'll keep an eye on it, maybe it'll go on sale and I'll snatch it up.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I've wanted this Zalman for quite a while. I'll keep an eye on it, maybe it'll go on sale and I'll snatch it up.



You can use pricebat.ca as well as shopbot.ca to search for deals in Canada. There are a few e-tailers that will pricematch, like ncix in Vancouver. I think they may have expanded out east too if you are in eastern Canada.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I've wanted this Zalman for quite a while. I'll keep an eye on it, maybe it'll go on sale and I'll snatch it up.



Links gives me an error saying they're experiencing issues with their severs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Not all chips clock easily. My 1100T has a default voltage of 1.425v, needs a boost for 3.5GHz.
> 
> We were talking about htis yesterday on the TS while playing...erocker had a killer chip, i think he said 1.225v stock. That's a .2v difference between his and mine, for STOCK!! And mine doesn't clock on the stock cooler very good, either. I need 1.575 for 4GHz. But, it scales EXCELLENTLY under cold, my chip.
> 
> ...



Guess I got lucky. I never had any luck with tri or quad PII's, neither of mine would break 3.8ghz even under water. I got an AII 240 to tinker with and thing would break 4ghz easily, was really impressive, but I chalked it up to no L3. Then I got my 1055t and it clocked as easily as the AII, I was so impressed with it. With the stock cooler I wasn't ever able to get it stable at 4.0ghz, I could tinker around in W7 at 4.2ghz (thats pretty insane for the out of box cooler). So I just settled with 3.9, but since then I have tinkered around and just ended up leaving it at 3.6ghz, even though I added a better cooler.

Good point about the NB speed, I'm so use to OCing without increasing multipliers, just skipped my mind.

Though I got to say I am surprised that you are saying performance doubled moving to Intel. I haven't ever checked my true average frames with my 6950, but my dual 5850's and the 1055 at 3.8 I was seeing something like 85 or 90 FPS average. I just can't see doubling that number.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Though I got to say I am surprised that you are saying performance doubled moving to Intel. I haven't ever checked my true average frames with my 6950, but my dual 5850's and the 1055 at 3.8 I was seeing something like 85 or 90 FPS average. I just can't see doubling that number.



Just ask Crazyeyes or erocker. The boost is really impressive. It's not quite double in singlecard, but it's damn close. Dual GPU, many apps are twice as fast. It's really astounding, and a major part of the reason I have been hyping memory performance as crucial for Bulldozer.

Just take a look at my board reviews...we have the 2.9 GHz A8-3850 APU beating the 3.3GHz 1100T in F1 2010. That's 100% because of the APU having better memory control. CPU clockspeed isn't always the answer to better performance.

I am really interested to see how that difference plays out in BF3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

So I just want to get this straight, my old setup with 85-90fps average, 2x of that would be 170-190 fps (we are talking BC2 maxed out). So not quite 2x would make me think 150fps average, I just can't see that massive of an improvement. And that was running dual cards, so it should be the comparison you are looking for. Just seems like a far fetch, I could see 110 - 115 maybe, but 150 fps average for BC2 maxed out with any card, little own 5850's would be pretty insane.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2011)

Again, don't trust me on that...seriously...ask erocker and Crazyeyes how big of a boost they got by the switch to Sandybridge.

I know, for a fact, erocker has confirmed the numbers on my reviews, and gets nearly the exact same numbers i do...I mean, it's not like it's hard to run a bench.

I was 100% anti-SB, but had to buy a chip to do board reviews here @ TPU. Now, 10 months later, I am very glad I got SB, so glad, in fact, that I bought 16 chips now, and kept 2. I have one here collecting dust...and have no need or want to sell it. It's that good....so good that I can let it sit on my desk to a year or two, and it'll still be a good chip two years from now.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2011)

yea kurgan

the x6 pushes a bit harder but


965BE 4ghz 2600nb 1333mhz 6 7 6 21 1T ram with 2x 6970s

single gpu 60fps dual gpu 80fps
on the 6 core cpus its around 70 single 90 dual

the kicker here is on the Phenom II x4 chips 5850 xfire is 100% on par with 6970 xfire in Bad Company 2, its the memory controller bottleneck

Sandybridge i5 2500k stock with 1333 cl9

single gpu 90fps dual gpu 170fps 

now am i running super max settings not quite

bloom is disabled and AA is at 2x mostly because AA in frostbite engine is broken half the time but 2x seems to work 100% where as 4x and 8x is broken on some servers seems to be worse the higher you set AA. me cadaveca and mailman have all noticed this. 

from x6 to sandybridge youll see around 40-55% improvement with multi gpu

another member on here documented it quite well

Core 2 Quad at 4ghz + 5970 got 70-75 fps avg in BC2

i7 2600k stock got 100-101 fps avg in BC2 same settings same map same location thats a 30% performance improvement and with HT turned off so its 4 cores vs 4 cores the older platform taken to the extreme and it still dosent compare to a stock SB chip again all memory performance.

a Phenom II cpu is strong in its own right the problem is as dave says the memory controller just bottlenecks the shit out of it. if you could drop a SB IMC into a Thuban (aka go from 12000mb/s to 24000 mb/s im pretty sure even the old Phenom II chip would show some renewed vigor.

from an x4 to sandybridge 45-75% improvement in multi gpu for Battlefield BC2.

I admit im an AMD fanboy 100% but i go where the performance is, when i first built my rig a 940BE + 790gx was all i needed and price to performance wise it was fantastic free upgrades and straight trades later i ended up with a 965 + 790fx good platform but it shows its age now and as intel chips became cheaper it became a no brainer. at this point in time, Phenom II is dated old and just cant keep up in many games when it comes to multi gpu.  single gpu well its more favorable to the AMD chips but they still get hit hard in many games.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 9, 2011)

Reminder: Beta ends 10/10



> crash7801,  Enlisted: 09/26/2011
> 
> 10/09/2011 06:21AM , edited 10/09/2011 07:21AM by crash7801
> 
> ...



12:00 noon CET is 6:00 AM EST, 3:00 AM PST.

Here's what 12:00 noon CET is in the rest of the world.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

That is just crazy. Gonna wait for the FX reviews, but I am leaning towards the i5-2500k. Have been itching to pull the trigger since people started raving about them all summer.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2011)

techtard said:


> That is just crazy. Gonna wait for the FX reviews, but I am leaning towards the i5-2500k. Have been itching to pull the trigger since people started raving about them all summer.



Doubt they'll overtake SB, but you should still wait if you're unsure, the 2500K/2600K's are some excellent chips. So if you really need some power, it might be worth it to jump over the SB now, though with the FX series we will be seeing more x86 cores at decent prices and your software might benifit from that.

Depends what you need.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Links gives me an error saying they're experiencing issues with their severs.



http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

Sorry, not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 9, 2011)

I get a nice smooth 50-70 FPS now with 2X AA (and Medium Post Processing as a test; not sure if even really implemented yet tho) but my VRAM usage is at like 986 megs. So likely my fps tanks at 4x and Ultra (whether or not Ultra is yet implemented) were likely full vram. Shoulda realized and at least monitored earlier; not sure why I didn't. Oh well Caspian was just this weekend anyway. 

Next upgrade was probably gonna be 2GB card(s), definitely now. 1920x1200 btw...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2011)

you realize that zalman cooler is crap especially at its price point right



Raijian said:


> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019
> 
> Sorry, not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 9, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> What were you using to fly? I figured out how to fix the inverted controlls and even how to use my 360 controller but I couldnt kill anything.
> 
> I even tried flying the RU attack heli with a mouse and I was fucking useless. Personally the choppers feel like complete shit compared to BC2.



with you on the heli's. gonna wait till I get some time in an empty server, but disappointed so far. fly's like a whale. (spent prolly 30 minutes trying, just so damned slow)


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you realize that zalman cooler is crap especially at its price point right




Obviously not...


What would you suggest?


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Again, don't trust me on that...seriously...ask erocker and Crazyeyes how big of a boost they got by the switch to Sandybridge.



For some things there's a bit of a jump, with other things not so much... Some things prefer memory bandwidth (Intel) and some things prefer more cores and multithreaded use (AMD).  There's more of a difference when using CrossFire than when using a single card. Using a single card now, I'd rather be using a 2600K or my 1100T than this 2500K.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> For some things there's a bit of a jump, with other things not so much... Some things prefer memory bandwidth (Intel) and some things prefer more cores and multithreaded use (AMD).  There's more of a difference when using CrossFire than when using a single card. Using a single card now, I'd rather be using a 2600K or my 1100T than this 2500K.



BF3 seems to make good use of DX11 multi-threading, so I hear ya there. Multi-GPU is only gonna make it worse. I am unsure of how it will work between AMD and Intel with BF3...4+4HT, or 4 Dual-Thread Modules.





AMD _should_ call Bulldozer a Quad-Core with DT.

that said, I played a bit yesterday with graphics settings, and HT On/Off, checking thread laod and memory usage. Gonna play some more today...silly though, as this is BETA. 


MUST PLAY, LAST DAY!!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I played a bit yesterday with graphics settings, and HT On/Off, checking thread laod and memory usage



So how did that work out?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Obviously not...
> 
> 
> What would you suggest?



read reviews but for the cost of that Zalman

you can get cheaper better coolers

Thermal Take FRIO
Hyper 212+ and add a couple decent fans like Yateloon mediums etc
hell even the Corsair H60  Antec Kuhler 620 are better and there single fan single 120mm rad AIO water kits

if you want the best of the best for the price of the Zalman you can get a Noctua or Prolimatech cooler with some nice fans

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018&Tpk=Noctua NH D14

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106150

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099

just look around read reviews

theres lot of coolers out there that are far better then then that particular Zalman, that 9700s hey day was back when the Athlon x2 6000+ was still a good cpu lolz


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> So how did that work out?


Kinda inconclusive. If Ultra settings now aren't ultra settings of the retail version, I dunno what I'm even testing for.

wasn't doing FPS compare, either, pure on playability.

I can say with HT off, and Ultra, I play like poop. HT on an high, I'm usually at the top end of the server score.

But, at the same time, Ultra takes really long to load..usually I'm like the very last in the map at round start. High, I'm @ about midway in. Low, I'm first, waiting nearly 30 seconds for the round to start.

Trying to identify how it decides where you spawn in at round start, which is perhpas not the metric you are looking for. Like with minecraft, and me spending the first few months trying to figure out how the minerals occured, I might look at weird stuff for entertainment. 

Was actaully looknig to see if I could spawn in the jet every round, TBH, to explain my motivation.


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> read reviews but for the cost of that Zalman
> 
> you can get cheaper better coolers
> 
> ...



When you say "with some nice fans" do you mean a Cpu heatsink and some better case fans? My case fans are stock, probably not the best.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I just want to get this straight, my old setup with 85-90fps average, 2x of that would be 170-190 fps (we are talking BC2 maxed out). So not quite 2x would make me think 150fps average, I just can't see that massive of an improvement. And that was running dual cards, so it should be the comparison you are looking for. Just seems like a far fetch, I could see 110 - 115 maybe, but 150 fps average for BC2 maxed out with any card, little own 5850's would be pretty insane.



*insert beating of dead horse. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2262775#post2262775

Not the same comparison as a 1090t but these were my finding when I jumped to SB from a q9550 @ 4Ghz.



Raijian said:


> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019
> 
> Sorry, not sure what's up with that.



I had the same cooler for a few years. It was much better at handling the heat from a dual core CPU but it doesnt  handle high voltage and quad core/six core CPUs very well. 

For less money you can order this (or wait for it to be on sale like I did for $50) and it would be a much better cooler. Or you can buy this for $40 and even it would be better than the Zalman.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> When you say "with some nice fans" do you mean a Cpu heatsink and some better case fans? My case fans are stock, probably not the best.



i mean on the Hyper 212+ heatsink replace the damn fans not rocket science stock fan sucks grab 2 fans for push pull mount it be done with it but in retrospect the

TT FRIO is the best choice at that price as its dual fan out of the box and both have rheostat fan speed control for manual speed settings so you can get a comfortable cooling to noise ratio.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 9, 2011)

Ugh if I wanted to read about coolers  and the sandybridge argument id go to the respective forum sections.. can we keep this on discussing this kickass game?


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i mean on the Hyper 212+ heatsink replace the damn fans not rocket science stock fan sucks grab 2 fans for push pull mount it be done with it but in retrospect the
> 
> TT FRIO is the best choice at that price as its dual fan out of the box and both have rheostat fan speed control for manual speed settings so you can get a comfortable cooling to noise ratio.



Sorry if my question was stupid. I'm still learning this stuff.

Thanks for your input, I'll do some measuring and if it fits I'll consider picking one of those up. I've had the TT Frio recommended to me numerous times.

Edit: Also, very sorry that I derailed this thread. I'll take note of all of your answers and start a thread in the appropriate section if I need more help.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ugh if I wanted to read about coolers  and the sandybridge argument id go to the respective forum sections.. can we keep this on discussing this kickass game?



I thought you had a fit and canceled your order of this kick ass game.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 9, 2011)

Raijian said:


> How do I use a profile package? I installed the profile package under the new preview drivers but I'm not seeing them in CCC.
> 
> Edit: Crossfire must be giving me issues. When I minimize, everything flashes blue for a second, and ever since I put this second card in I've been having troubles.



you using 2 crossfire bridges?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I thought you had a fit and canceled your order of this kick ass game.



?

No I canceled to get it on steam


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> ?
> 
> No I canceled to get it on steam



there is no steam version guys,


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2011)

where you been H82LUZ73

steam and EA are working out the details game should show up on steam

problem is

launch steam
launch Origin
launch battlelog
play game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2011)

OK Jets are fun now that I can fly properly. There is two files you need to install to have the beta recognize your 360 controller.

Extract the .zip to ...Origin Games\Battlefield 3 Beta

I also need some backup in the air. Who can fly already?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2011)

I think canceling the pre-order to order or pre-order on steam is a little bit premature.

theyve just hinted that it could be coming to steam. but that doesnt mean that its defnitely going to be there.

Depends how arrogant EA are about saving face after barring the sales of a lot of their recent titles on steam under the idea that it wants to promote its own download platform. a.k.a Origin


----------



## Raijian (Oct 9, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> you using 2 crossfire bridges?



No, just one 100mm one.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Why does he need to OC anyway? I'm running my i7 at stock and FPS has never went below 59 in BF3.
> 
> If he has problems, it must be driver related.



because your CPU is faster than his, and he's running crossfire? it was written just a few posts up...


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 10, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Sorry if my question was stupid. I'm still learning this stuff.
> 
> Thanks for your input, I'll do some measuring and if it fits I'll consider picking one of those up. I've had the TT Frio recommended to me numerous times.
> 
> Edit: Also, very sorry that I derailed this thread. I'll take note of all of your answers and start a thread in the appropriate section if I need more help.



don't read too much into Crazy's attitude. He knows his stuff, but if he doesn't have his rage on, it's cause he died.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> don't read too much into Crazy's attitude. He knows his stuff, but if he doesn't have his rage on, it's cause he died.



I agree. See if Crazy isn't raging anymore its ether because hes dead or he FINLAY came out of the closet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

Why would anyone buy a 2500k over a 2600k specifically for BF3 when it uses more then 4 cores/threads...


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. See if Crazy isn't raging anymore its ether because hes dead or he FINLAY came out of the closet.


Ok Maleman I'm starting to worry about you and the gay comments. Larry Craig was that way too. Only cuz why ? OK either you hate them or what


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just flew some jets around and killed like three tanks until I got shot out of the sky by another jet LOL



How the heck? I'm stuck on operation metro. =[


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why would anyone buy a 2500k over a 2600k specifically for BF3 when it uses more then 4 cores/threads...
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/BF3/BF3CPU_Memory.jpg



It's more about the number of threads, than the core performance? I see 6 threads active there...who cares if they can fit on less cores?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> How the heck? I'm stuck on operation metro. =[



change your server filter to allow caspian border, everyone can play it now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's more about the number of threads, than the core performance? I see 6 threads active there...who cares if they can fit on less cores?


You haven't proven otherwise. So why suggest unfounded comments? The idea is that the game does use more then 4 cores/threads.  I have not commented about the performance because of it. So why imply that 4 is enough simply because that's the limitation from a 2500k?  If you are going to imply 4 cores/threads are enough lets go back to the Q9000/Q8000 and other older series.  Lets not just mention a 2500k if you think 4 cores/threads are enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> How the heck? I'm stuck on operation metro. =[



Caspian border is open to all!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why would anyone buy a 2500k over a 2600k specifically for BF3 when it uses more then 4 cores/threads...
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/BF3/BF3CPU_Memory.jpg





cadaveca said:


> It's more about the number of threads, than the core performance? I see 6 threads active there...who cares if they can fit on less cores?





EastCoasthandle said:


> You haven't proven otherwise. So why suggest unfounded comments? The idea is that the game does use more then 4 cores/threads.  I have not commented about the performance because of it. So why imply that 4 is enough simply because that's the limitation from a 2500k?  If you are going to imply 4 cores/threads are enough lets go back to the Q9000/Q8000 and other older series.  Lets not just mention a 2500k if you think 4 cores/threads are enough.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You haven't proven otherwise. So why suggest unfounded comments? The idea is that the game does use more then 4 cores/threads.  I have not commented about the performance because of it. So why imply that 4 is enough simply because that's the limitation from a 2500k?  If you are going to imply 4 cores/threads are enough lets go back to the Q9000/Q8000 and other older series.  Lets not just mention a 2500k if you think 4 cores/threads are enough.



Um...I was agreeing with you. Please re-read my post and tell me it isn't saying exactly what you are.


So yeah...whut!?! Got a chip on your shoulder, or what?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 10, 2011)

The M26 MASS Underbarrel Shotgun as a stand alone weapon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why would anyone buy a 2500k over a 2600k specifically for BF3 when it uses more then 4 cores/threads...
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/BF3/BF3CPU_Memory.jpg



Indeed. As I posted earlier--with HT on I'm showing 30-100% load on at least 7 cores at any given time.



cadaveca said:


> So yeah...whut!?! Got a chip on your shoulder, or what?



Nah he's just kinda...abrasive.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 10, 2011)

I will bump this once I have my new BF3 BETA montage. Hope y'all will like it  ...It's on ultra 1920x1080p


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just played Caspian border and omfg it is battle field.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Roger that!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Indeed. As I posted earlier--with HT on I'm showing 30-100% load on at least 7 cores at any given time.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah he's just kinda...abrasive.



It wasn't my intent to be abrasive about it.  Just show that more then 4 cores/threads are being used.  So if you are considering a CPU upgrade for this game a 2600K would be the better option.  

Another thing not mentioned much is the fact that the game is also suppose to be DX11 multithread rendering ready.  I use the word ready because it is only enabled through the gpu drivers.  So that means the gpu drivers have to support the feature.  From my understanding of it that is also a cpu function.  More about it from AMD


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

meh point is game might use the threads and thats good but its also not maxing any of my cores on the 2500k at stock let alone overclocked

so while its extremely well multi threaded its still not fully stressing a 2500k,

and HT isnt like 4 real extra cores people seem to forget that if you bog down a core HT actually can hinder performance so its not a magical panacea of which awesomeness reigns supreme so keep that in mind.

another way to look at it this is Shogun 2 it will spread itself out across 8 cores as well but guess what frame rate and min max avg load times etc all are the same on a i3 2100 vs 2600k if the clock speeds the same and memory is the same,

i wont argue on the fact 2600k is the superior cpu but from what ive seen of the beta a 2600k has no improvement over a 2500k

much like your OWN THREAD on BC2 where a 2600k with HT on or Off had 0 impact on performance,   it is what it is its better multi threaded its using the cores but it dosent end up becoming the end all be all.

2600k is the superior cpu

but id be willing to bet that when the performance roundup on the retail game hits a 2500k and 2600k will perform the same it will come down to memory and clock speed.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 10, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I will bump this once I have my new BF3 BETA montage. Hope y'all will like it  ...It's on ultra 1920x1080p



here it is, if its still in 420p or lower, it's still processing (1080p when finished) check back later


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh point is game might use the threads and thats good but its also not maxing any of my cores on the 2500k at stock let alone overclocked
> 
> so while its extremely well multi threaded its still not fully stressing a 2500k,
> 
> ...


As for the my own thread it was using Starcraft II.  A game that uses less then 4 HW threads.  So, it would make perfect sense that using 4/8 HW threads wouldn't make much of a difference .   All I'm pointing out is that it cannot be ignored that the game is using more then 4 HW threads.

Oh, and what link shows that a 2600k shows no improvement over a 2500k  for this game?  I like to view it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

uh Bad Company 2 was used genius 

you were bitching about Core 2 Quads not being used in reviews anymore for comparisons remember?

Q9650 at 4ghz with a 5970 had 70-80fps in BC2

stock 2600k at 100fps
stock 2600k with HT off at 101 fps 

or did you forget that thread 


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/s...9&highlight=core+2+quad+in+modern+cpu+reviews

oh seems i had it mixed up

BC2 with HT on had 101
BC2 with HT off had 100

lolololol

again i highly doubt there will be a fps difference in the BF3 retail game from 2500k to 2600k

of course if you want proof of concept just remind me when the game actually releases

i know multiple users with 2600k and 6950 xfire and im willing to test that against my 2500k to see if there is a difference.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh Bad Company 2 was used genius
> 
> you were bitching about Core 2 Quads not being used in reviews anymore for comparisons remember?
> 
> ...


 Starcraft 2 doesn't use all 4 cores as you previously thought.  As for BC2 to be fair, it is just a quick screenshot of an overall map view.  Not a benchmark result using fraps.  So don't put to much stock in it.  If you stop with the name calling and really look at the results I didn't use fraps to provide min/max/average...genius...
Do you have those cpus results for the BF3 beta suggesting that both the 2500k and 2600k offer the same performance?  Or was that just an arguing point?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

and im telling you having played the beta with every tom dick and larry on tpu

2600k or 2500k makes no difference performance is the same

lololol.

33% over 8 cores lets see cut that in half its 66% on a quadcore  hmmmm simple math yes

again 2600k is the superior cpu but its not having any performance superiority at least when it comes to the beta   retail might be a different story but im willing to bet otherwise.

look at your own damn screenshot you keep tossing up

from everything ive seen and tested currently

the game is GPU limited not CPU limited at least on single gpu systems multi gpu still gpu limited 

the games effectively scaling to 4 gpus even in the beta. 

seems to have the same underlying cpu requirments of BC2 but gpu requirments are through the roof for maintaining smooth framerate then again beta performance is also all over the place.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and im telling you having played the beta with every tom dick and larry on tpu
> 
> 2600k or 2500k makes no difference performance is the same
> 
> ...



Post up a pic similar to mine.  I like to see what you are seeing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I had a great time playing the beta will all you at TPU! Now we wait til the retail comes for more fun!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ok Maleman I'm starting to worry about you and the gay comments. Larry Craig was that way too. Only cuz why ? OK either you hate them or what



Why worry about me? What would it matter?










Seriously why would I hate homosexuals? Why? Worked on South Beach for years as an artist. They are no different then me expect their sexual preference. If you think I'm homophobic you got the wrong guy. However I do love the gay jokes because it makes so many fake alpha males uncomfortable. Now excuse me while I rock out to Culture Club and shoot down jets with a stinger in Caspian.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

At stock cpu BF3 beta uses 72%
the rest is 14 tabs in Opera 
Steam
Origin
Digsby
TS3

and a bunch of other apps running.

also its not maxing any core and again this is stock speed and with XMP disabled on memory and i make this distinction because if you use XMP profiles it will clock all 4 cores up to 3.7 not 1 core by itself interestingly enough so with turbo + xmp profiles usage should drop to the high 60% mark of BF3, full on overclock the game will use less. 

and for the record i took the usage after blowing up a Tank with C4 and dying from the blast .... off topic but really wish i could throw C4.... i keep forgetting it drops it at my feet and boom goes the dynamite i blow myself up lol


----------



## xenocide (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> As for BC2 to be fair, it is just a quick screenshot of an overall map view.  Not a benchmark result using fraps.  So don't put to much stock in it.  If you stop with the name calling and really look at the results I didn't use fraps to provide min/max/average...genius...



Did you just debunk your own data as inaccurate and misleading?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

and yes yes he did  i love trolling its even in my avatar

i suppose this means i need to fully overclock my rig right? and test the beta again to further test my theory and point and thereby assert my awesomesauce alpha mail dominance ? or can we just say that by extention overclocking increases headroom and thereby a 2500k is more then enough since even a stock cooler lets ppl get an extra 500-600mhz out of the quadcore chip


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Did you just debunk your own data as inaccurate and misleading?



No, Lol.  But it is just a photo not a fraps showing min/max/average.  




crazyeyesreaper said:


> At stock cpu BF3 beta uses 72%
> the rest is 14 tabs in Opera
> Steam
> Origin
> ...


So your pic clearly shows that you are using more then double the cpu usage with a 2500K then with HT enabled on a 2600k.  Then you later admit you were trolling me about it. 
Well all I  can do is thank you for showing all of us that the cpu usage is much higher .


----------



## xenocide (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, Lol.  But it is just a photo not a fraps showing min/max/average.



Then how is it even relevant?  It's like comparing the frame rate of the main menu across 2 platforms, it has no applicable relevance.  You just admitted that data you were using to compare 2 products--based on performance--wasn't actually reflective of their performance. :shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Then how is it even relevant?  It's like comparing the frame rate of the main menu across 2 platforms, it has no applicable relevance.  You just admitted that data you were using to compare 2 products--based on performance--wasn't actually reflective of their performance. :shadedshu



Because it was asked for.  It wasn't part of my original post. 
Edit:
Furthermore, you are making wild accusations based on nothing more then a quick pic I provided.  It doesn't suggest anything you are implying as it was just a quick pic.  All I suggested here was to state the obvious it wasn't a fraps recording (as the pic clearly shows, lol).


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2011)

can you ladies just calm the f*ck down? i'm trying to watch anime here.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Because it was asked for.  It wasn't part of my original post.



Whatever you say OBR.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't believe he actually uses "crazyeyesreaper" as his PC username .


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why worry about me? What would it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well since you mentioned stereotypical gay jokes lol

[yt]YLmcCCH-YfI[/yt]


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 10, 2011)

Any hoot, this beta is just about over.  It will be interesting to see what the retail version will be like. Along with any newer gpu drivers.  Although, IMO, I'm not expecting much difference from what I've seen so far.  But time will tell...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

i dont have fraps installed

im also running a 5400rpm drive so yea... kinda not really going to do alot of good is it when fraps which hogs cpu usage bogs down the hdd since i recently had a catastrophic HDD failure with multiple HDDs doing the click of death. lol

point is im averaging 90fps on Caspian right now and cpu usage is at 75%

Caspian Border  120 second time demo recorded by using a jeep around the map
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
 12768,    120000,   8, 175, 106.400


CPU usage at 4ghz









kid41212003 said:


> I can't believe he actually uses "crazyeyesreaper" as his PC username .



why cant you believe it? ever think i have multiple profiles lol and that the one you see there is reserved for games and dosent have Admin rights lol.

i mean if we want to insult the names used at log in why do we use aliases on TPU why not use are real names as are forum names ? 


Also this is how you can tell DICE / EA's battlelog is full of shit when it ranks me as the most skilled played in the TPU platoon.


----------



## TimSad (Oct 10, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow Tim your here NuclearFallOut  welcome to TPU sir and please do not use that dancing big boob lady avatar you have .It might have worked in TF2 for a distraction but we need the TPU players to crush everyone.Look me up on Origin.



Heya NFO!  You and I had some good times with those CoD (2, 4, and WaW) and Source games over at A2G.    I'm with a different group now called [-SoC-] (Soldiers of Chaos).  I even used that same animated image you're talking about on our short-lived TF2 server that I had set up.    A couple people from TPU here occasionally join up on our TeamSpeak at SoC too.

The beta is about to end in a few hours here but definitely add me on Battlelog when the game comes out.  My name will be TimSad.  See ya on the Battlefield!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

Just went 49-22 in a full Rush game. Went well


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> *insert beating of dead horse.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2262775#post2262775
> 
> Not the same comparison as a 1090t but these were my finding when I jumped to SB from a q9550 @ 4Ghz.



Were you using the 5970 with the 9550? Thats some low FPS if so, like I said with my 5850's (should be slightly slower than your 5970) I was seeing 85 - 90 FPS average with my 1055t at 3.8ghz. The results you got from Sandy would be what I would have expected, like I said 110 - 120FPS average at most, not 150+. I know Sandy is great, but like I said before, there is no way I could see it doubling 85 fps with the same GPUs.



ShiBDiB said:


> Ugh if I wanted to read about coolers  and the sandybridge argument id go to the respective forum sections.. can we keep this on discussing this kickass game?



We are discussing BF titles and performance with different CPU's. That is on topic, it doesn't have to be discussion about only in the game. People will come here with issues running it, and we will help them and discuss other things that give performance gains to the games we play.



Mussels said:


> can you ladies just calm the f*ck down? i'm trying to watch anime here.



Anime... where the men look like women too!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> where you been H82LUZ73
> 
> steam and EA are working out the details game should show up on steam
> 
> ...



but the real problem is this

log on with your steam ID
launch Bf3
crate account for Origin (why your using Steam mmmmmm )
Get the problem if your in Steam account why do you have to use your ID for Origin would it not make sense for EA to not sell a Steam version and just get everyone to use Origin.Then have some site with inside info "Yeah they are saying it will be on Steam" .....Yet EA/Dice clearly said they will not sell it on Steam YOU NEED Origin to log in to battle log and play.I can not see them redoing the game EXE file this late in production just to suite a handful of user`s on Steam to play the game.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 10, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I've never overclocked before. It seems like such a long and time consuming process. Ever guide I read is like a novella of warnings and unless it's easy I don't think I can do it.



Why would you bother with the hardware you have in your sig if you are not willing/game enough to OC a little.  Seems like a waste of money to me.  

You won't wreck shit by simply changing a cpu multiplier or increasing your nb freq.  Its voltage and hence more heat that kills shit.  You can OC a X6 processor up to at least 3.7ghz without any voltage increases.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 10, 2011)

I am spewing, just got on to play some BF3 and the beta is closed.  We didn't get the beta until 1030pm the next day because of time difference and yet it gets closed early on us.


----------



## techtard (Oct 10, 2011)

Some people don't know how easy it is to overclock these days.
Hell, when I got back into gaming I thought you still had to use black magic and beseech the Dark Lord in order to overclock. 
It is so much easier now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We are discussing BF titles and performance with different CPU's. That is on topic, it doesn't have to be discussion about only in the game. People will come here with issues running it, and we will help them and discuss other things that give performance gains to the games we play.


Like for example, will the H60 cooler be a good buy for the 8-core bulldozer? If I go liquid, i want to cool both the cpu and gpu.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Like for example, will the H60 cooler be a good buy for the 8-core bulldozer? If I go liquid, i want to cool both the cpu and gpu.



Um then may I suggest....

http://www.swiftech.com/

As someone who went with an H50 for more then a year I say don't waste your time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

Crazyeyes you *CAN* throw C4 a fairly fair distance (and same with ammo and health) but there is a technique to it (e.g. jump + forward or some shit) and I can't really find a good explanation as yet. Supposedly this was possible in BC2 as well but the key action was a little different? Anyone have more info? Here is a video where the guy is throwing C4 but I think it can go even farther than this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFdISq7E24c


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Crazyeyes you *CAN* throw C4 a fairly fair distance (and same with ammo and health) but there is a technique to it (e.g. jump + forward or some shit) and I can't really find a good explanation as yet. Supposedly this was possible in BC2 as well but the key action was a little different? Anyone have more info? Here is a video where the guy is throwing C4 but I think it can go even farther than this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFdISq7E24c



Reayth has no problem blowing shit up with C4. Saw him take out a tank with ease. I've blown myself up several times.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I took out a few tank but I also had to walk up to the damn thing to plant it and then run far enough away before detonating which takes time and more risk. I am just as interested in learning how to throw the ammopacks far tho...

Here's some info on how to do it in BC2:

http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2/comments/fhurq/how_do_i_throw_c4_pc/


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sucks the Betas over, BC2 feels weird to play now lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah BC2 felt outdated like right away; before I even tasted Caspian (e.g. real Battlefield). 

That said, a couple things in BF3 feel chintzy compared to BC2 most notably so far the tanks. They just seem less weighty and more like toys somehow. I can hit a dip in the terrain and spin around 180 degrees ffs like I'm in a ultralight Dune Buggy. The main gun doesn't feel and sound as big and badass as I think it should either; perhaps some unlocks will fix that? I also don't like the weird and kinda lame warning alarm sound; at first I though that was an engineer repairing me or something (which I soon figured it wasn't and wouldn't have made sense now anyway as it's a torch).


----------



## vega22 (Oct 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This is something I will keep my eye on.



well its too late now and it happened


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going through withdraw. Quitting BF3 beta cold turkey is real bitch.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I took out a few tank but I also had to walk up to the damn thing to plant it and then run far enough away before detonating which takes time and more risk. I am just as interested in learning how to throw the ammopacks far tho...
> 
> Here's some info on how to do it in BC2:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2/comments/fhurq/how_do_i_throw_c4_pc/



dont get me wrong its not hard using C4 to blow up tanks ive blown up so 10-15 tanks with C4 its just even with the run jump method my soldier tends to just drop the C4 at his feet lol rather frustrating.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 10, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm going through withdraw. Quitting BF3 beta cold turkey is real bitch.



go play crysis 2, not much difference tbh dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm going through withdraw. Quitting BF3 beta cold turkey is real bitch.



Yea me too! I made sure I got a good dose of it last night but I doubt that will hold me over until release.



marsey99 said:


> go play crysis 2, not much difference tbh dude.



WUT?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dont get me wrong its not hard using C4 to blow up tanks ive blown up so 10-15 tanks with C4 its just even with the run jump method my soldier tends to just drop the C4 at his feet lol rather frustrating.



Yeah I am going to have to practice. By the time I found out I could throw crates in BC2 I pretty much played Engie exclusively so I didn't bother learning. Here's a vid from same dude showing him throwing ammo crates in BF3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxSohKiNJps

Also, knifing sure is slow and awkward, at least at present. And twice I tried to get dudes who were prone and missed (more than one swipe too) and died by gunshots to my shins. Guess I gotta go prone first too?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)

marsey99 said:


> go play crysis 2, not much difference tbh dude.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dont get me wrong its not hard using C4 to blow up tanks ive blown up so 10-15 tanks with C4 its just even with the run jump method my soldier tends to just drop the C4 at his feet lol rather frustrating.



I casually walk up behind tanks, plant C4, run behind something and boom. I have destroyed at least 9 tanks with this method and unlike Crazy, I survived all of them but one.

Real soldiers do not Frisbee toss high yield explosive putty around. While I am sure you could and some one has done in real life, situation that are resolved with "Us the C4 we brought Sgt." are precision demos. Just saying.

I have no grip about the C4 girly throw as it will prevent spamming douchebags from using them like hand grenades. That and "Friendly fire OFF" no longer applies to you killing yourself <- that was a good move.

Think about how that would be abused if you could throw C4 far enough to survive considering the kit using it has virtually infinite ammo.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Think about how that would be abused if you could throw C4 far enough to survive considering the guy using it has virtually infinite ammo.



Good point I guess. Being able to toss health or ammo from cover is nice and not so badly "abusable" tho.

Anyone have any comments on knifing? I guess I won't worry about it too much until I see how the final is.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111010/Capture.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111010/Capture11.png



I'm tied for the 3rd best player? Win.... Must be the... 341 hours in Bad Company 2
... But ya dunno how you got first.. were the same level and basically score but I got there 3 hours faster then u.. which is a 1/4th roughly of your game time



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Good point I guess. Being able to toss health or ammo from cover is nice and not so badly "abusable" tho.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on knifing? I guess I won't worry about it too much until I see how the final is.



I like it. BC2 it was a legit primary weapon now its like it should be, a silent way to take out a lone enemy.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 10, 2011)

I like it, but I think forward knifing needs a little tweaking.

Stuff people didn't seem to pick up from the beta:

Bullets > Knife: I know this is a hard concept to handle in Battlefield considering Knifing being OP (BF2), unfair (2142), and both (BFBC2). In Battlefield 3, if you come at a guy with a knife and he can shoot at you, suppression will take effect and the knife target lock does not work in suppressed mod. If you were trying to forward knife a guy for whatever reason and it didn't work, it was not bugged.

Second scenario is if you see a friend get put in the hold position prior to the actually throat slitting, you can shot the enemy off of your buddy and save him some embarrassment. This is kinda hard to pull off if both are standing as the animation for a standing knife kill is about 1.25 seconds (guessing). The animation for pulling someone from prone or crouching addes about another 1.5 seconds. You now know that you can save your friends as I have done it twice, so please don't stand there and watch me die before you shoot the guy.

What does this mean. People like Kurgan, TimSad, and other knife happy people will have to stop. BF3 favors people like me who only shank. As I am bias I will only suggest you use the knife to either embarrass a specific person, or just to be stealthy in a situation.

P.S. Chat works for wounded people, not dead people. So if you stab a guy, he will not be able to text chat to his buddies about their impending ownage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

AWWW


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Good point I guess. Being able to toss health or ammo from cover is nice and not so badly "abusable" tho.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on knifing? I guess I won't worry about it too much until I see how the final is.


 I found to be buggy for me,I use num pad 1 key for melee and i have to hit it twice for the animation of dog tags to kick in.Also notice a slight stutter when the animation kicked in,I just left as a beta bug that is probably already fixed.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 10, 2011)

Im a little lost! What to do now! lmao!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 10, 2011)

BF3 withdraw damn we are addicts already and it is not even the 25th yet ......damn so who wants to play BC2?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

Shameless gaming organization plug



Spoiler



3MD, we've been around since the BF1942 days, we follow the typical clan organization using military ranks but its a fairly loose and laid back group. Were a legal entity who is also hosting the first Tactical Gaming Convention in 2012, this will be attended by game developers and groups in the community. 

http://3rdmd.net/index.php?action=forum

Lot of prior, and current military and the occasional 16-40 year old gamer just hangin out playing ArmA2 and should have a 0-Day BF3 server... If your interested in a BF3 spot PM me on here, I'm in charge of recruiting there. We also offer positions within the group that are PAID POSITIONS.. Not talking big bucks, but were organized enough that we do compensate the people who put time in.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> AWWW
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111010/over.png



AWW I thought I had all day today to play before it ended... Oh well... you all can pitch in and by me "RAGE beta"... and that can hold me off till the 25th...


----------



## Raijian (Oct 10, 2011)

techtard said:


> Some people don't know how easy it is to overclock these days.
> Hell, when I got back into gaming I thought you still had to use black magic and beseech the Dark Lord in order to overclock.
> It is so much easier now.





DrunkenMafia said:


> Why would you bother with the hardware you have in your sig if you are not willing/game enough to OC a little.  Seems like a waste of money to me.
> 
> You won't wreck shit by simply changing a cpu multiplier or increasing your nb freq.  Its voltage and hence more heat that kills shit.  You can OC a X6 processor up to at least 3.7ghz without any voltage increases.




I just ordered the Thermaltake Frio this morning and I plan on doing some research into overclocking. You're totally right. I have the board and processor for it, and it does sound to me like there might be some serious bottlebecking going on, or perhaps just overheating, either way it couldn't hurt. Once I get this cooler installed I'll report back with my results.. I hope they're positive results!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)

I vote in favor of throwing C4 20-30 feet with practice. I think in BC2 throwing C4 was completely legit. It wasnt the easiest thing to do in the game and being able to rain explosives on a vehicle from a rooftop was fun.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 10, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I vote in favor of throwing C4 20-30 feet with practice. I think in BC2 throwing C4 was completely legit. It wasnt the easiest thing to do in the game and being able to rain explosives on a vehicle from a rooftop was fun.



They got rid of that in bf2 with a patch if I remember correctly because it was unbelievably annoying.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 10, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I just ordered the Thermaltake Frio this morning and I plan on doing some research into overclocking. You're totally right. I have the board and processor for it, and it does sound to me like there might be some serious bottlebecking going on, or perhaps just overheating, either way it couldn't hurt. Once I get this cooler installed I'll report back with my results.. I hope they're positive results!



I'm running the Frio on the same chip and a microATX and have it clocked @ 3.7 and runs nice and cool. With the board I have I won't push it any highers and smoke vrm's.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## boise49ers (Oct 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/3/7/35730556-378d-489b-bad4-af2578064e01.jpg


Killer Pussies would be better !


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Killer Pussies would be better !



Hahaha 

Well done


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Killer Pussies would be better !





ShiBDiB said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Well done


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

meh if i wanted nerfed knifes and the inability to throw c4 id join the army. and get shot at by real bullets its a game somethings are better left unrealistic for fun factor,

and im not talking about chucking C4 20 feet like you can in BC2

but id like a good 4-5 feet

instead of litterally dropping it at my feet 

altho rarely my soldier does throw it a few feet in front but i had to be prone for that to work. felt awkward.

oh and yea the Ump is super OPed 

went from 196 SPM to 250 spm after 3 rounds with an Ump + red dot


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh if i wanted nerfed knifes and the inability to throw c4 id join the army. and get shot at by real bullets its a game somethings are better left unrealistic for fun factor,
> 
> and im not talking about chucking C4 20 feet like you can in BC2
> 
> ...



Don't you dare start bitching about the knives too. The knifing in this game is PERFECT.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

no its not perfect

animations are slow as fuck

using a knife to cut through a fence etc the animation goes takes a second or 2 for the enviroment to respond to said action let you through lol


i do like the fact you have to crouch to knife a prone enemy, but it is rather stupid to be right behind someone knife them 3-4-5 times and have it not take, even when standing right on top of them, 

just feels slow and cumbersome, I like what they brought to the table in terms of ideas dont like how its currently executed.

then again i guess i should be happy that im less likely to get knifed by TPU members since i just shoot you in the foot and you cant lock on anymore lolz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dry knifing is slow as hell. Trying to get through a fence is a short wait and in the process you usually get shot down.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no its not perfect
> 
> animations are slow as fuck
> 
> ...



Ugh.. knifing fences has gotten me killed in this beta so many times... Fences in general seemed buggy, but when you knife one and it only opens up a tiny hole and your the dumbass sitting there trying to find the perfect spot to spam spacebar and crawl thru... Or when cutdown fences can only be run thru if you go right in the middle or spam spacebar... ugh

Fences - 130491248
Me - 0


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://troll.me/images/casey-anthony/you-want-some-killer-pussy.jpg



For the record... id totally hit that


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

hahaha agreed with the above its dumb

altho in all honesty i died more from getting stuck on random shit then fences

the little 6 inch limp of the curb on the side of the road

the top of the stairs at the gas station

piece of rock in the middle of the road.


my favorite all time way to die throw a grenade watch it go 20 feet then teleport back to me and stick to a blade of grass.....


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hahaha agreed with the above its dumb
> 
> altho in all honesty i died more from getting stuck on random shit then fences
> 
> ...



Hahahaha ya apparently these grenades stick to bushes.. which is awesome when ur throwing one from inside a bush


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Hahahaha ya apparently these grenades stick to bushes.. which is awesome when ur throwing one from inside a bush



I have had that happen many times.  On hardcore that is going to be a major issue with null grenade indicators...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Stabbing works perfectly for me. PERFECT. If your bitching fucks up my stabbing Crazy you make an enemy of me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Stabbing works perfectly for me. PERFECT. If your bitching fucks up my stabbing Crazy you make an enemy of me.



I dont think hes bitching about the stabbing of enemys but the stabbing of objects to go through them such as glass in metro, it takes a good 2 seconds for the glass to break while you are getting mowed down in a blaze of glory!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

oh get bent mailman im the better player then you Battlelog said so lol

SPM and SKILL lolz what you gonna do about it knife me? you havent gotten close Daves the only one whos knifed me so far

its all in good fun Mailman but yea most of the knife issues are Knife + environment  aka knifeing glass, fences, etc

whats really odd is you cant break regular post wood fences anymore with a knife 

you have to go around cant jump over it either if its at chest level and cant crawl under it

aka the wooden fence near the far edge of the gas station


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have had that happen many times.  On hardcore that is going to be a major issue with null grenade indicators...



They stick to destructible trees too.. which is helpful when you wanna take out the tree for LOS.. but beyond that.. just another bug in the beta


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got knifed last night on the top of the antenna while I was sniping but he was stupid and stayed there afterwards knowing I could see the kill cam so I went back and took my tags back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh get bent mailman im the better player then you Battlelog said so lol
> 
> SPM and SKILL lolz what you gonna do about it knife me? you havent gotten close Daves the only one whos knifed me so far



Think I care about battlelog or any stats for that matter in a beta I cant bind controls too? Just don't want your constant emo bitching to fuck something up I enjoy. Stabbing people. I like the slow methodical death it brings.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

awww poor mailman to late i already cursed your knifing and you 8 knife kills the other night are probably from the invisibility bug 

besides werent you the one who made the point the new stat tracking would bring alot of smack talk with it well its on now haha


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2011)

When I played baseball for many years we had a name for people who liked to keep track of and brag about their own stats... Assholes.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Daves the only one whos knifed me so far



I've knifed a few TPU'ers now. The best part of it is though, that you were the only intentional TPU member I knifed...You talked shit, killed me, and I knifed ya for it.

Or at least, that's how I chose to remember it. 

I got all three "ace" ribbons and to level 25 in the BETA. Knifed Crazy. And TLM too, i think. Mission complete.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> When I played baseball for many years we had a name for people who liked to keep track of their own stats... Assholes.



Just cause your stats werent worth tracking ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just cause your stats werent worth tracking ...
> 
> http://troll.me/images/casey-anthony/u-mad-bro.jpg



OMG nice!


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just cause your stats werent worth tracking ...
> 
> http://troll.me/images/casey-anthony/u-mad-bro.jpg



In baseball? No, I was actually very good. In BF3? I don't care to look.   I don't suck but I'm not good either, I'm a .500 player. But I digress... I find people amusing that brag on the internet. It gives me a good indicator of who I need to avoid in real life.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> awww poor mailman to late i already cursed your knifing and you 8 knife kills the other night are probably from the invisibility bug
> 
> besides werent you the one who made the point the new stat tracking would bring alot of smack talk with it well its on now haha


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG nice!



http://troll.me/u-mad-bro-5/

scroll down and theirs a bunch of highly inappropriate (and awesome) casey anthony ones..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111010/Capture11053.png
> 
> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/c/c6/YOU_MAD.jpg



lolz nice photoshop to bad its obvious

you didnt line up the image quite right thus epic failz


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111010/Capture11053.png
> 
> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/c/c6/YOU_MAD.jpg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lolz nice photoshop to bad its obvious
> 
> you didnt line up the image quite right thus epic failz



If you say so. Sounds like you need some...






My stats are better the yours. Face it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

lol well your the photoshop wizzard why you no make more alterations?  you put in the effort to swap are spots but didnt take the time to change the scores. 

the real mailman would have put his skill at 1337 cause the real mailman is leet you are obviously not the real mailman


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2011)

Smells like someone needs to empty their colostomy bag in here. Sounds like a bunch of Master Orhan's up in here. Yo, Patton called he wants his gusto back you internetz rockstars you.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Smells like someone needs to empty their colostomy bag in here. Sounds like a bunch of Master Orhan's up in here. Yo, Patton called he wants his gusto back you internetz rockstars you.



that is the new awesome qoute of the day.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mailman after the beta.....


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mailman after the beta.....
> 
> http://www.geekologie.com/2008/05/27/omg-keyboard.jpg



You stole HiPro's keyboard, Mailman!


And if ya don't knwo who HiPro is..well...that's that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> http://troll.me/images/misc-corrupt...beta-would-end-but-the-trolling-continued.jpg



OMG! this website is GOD!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> that is the new awesome qoute of the day.



Yeah I liked yours about nerfed knifes and joining the army...but I really can't sig quote you twice and the present one still wins. 

Yeah knifing seems buggy and inconsistent for me, tho I was also not using my usual (mouse) key. I mean even once it was successful when I thought I was too far behind; was able to grab the dude and it was like I was locked on sort of but that wasn't my usual experience (that one was extra cool too cause he had just parachuted down right in front of me).

 Good to hear it stated I have to at least crouch to knife a prone enemy; kinda figured but better not to learn these things the hard way in the field. That's most what I appreciate about a beta--get the learning curve and some initial testing of gear and vehicles and mechanics out of the way before the real deal drops.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG! this website is GOD!



Oh for the Love Of Jesus what have you done Trip? 

Look it has already begun. Kill me now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

HAHA! Im making another as we speak!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh I'm sure you are. 

Yeah...I should be working anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh I'm sure you are.
> 
> Yeah...I should be working anyway.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 10, 2011)

....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> ....
> 
> http://troll.me/images/joseph-ducreux/disregard-consciousness-acquire-euphoria.jpg



I guess this is funny in your language?


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 10, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> http://troll.me/images/grandma-finds-the-internet/beta-is-closed-the-fuck-is-this.jpg



that was hilarious, heres the original


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I guess this is funny in your language?
> 
> http://troll.me/images/redditors-wife/i-wished-he-would-come-to-bed-i-even-washed-my-pussy.jpg



Lolololloloolo I'd hit it.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I guess this is funny in your language?



You know, that's kinda going over hte line, but dammit if my wife didn't laugh at that one too.


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2011)

Unless you want this clubhouse shut down, no more meme.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Unless you want this clubhouse shut down, no more meme.









K im done.. had to


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You know, that's kinda going over hte line, but dammit if my wife didn't laugh at that one too.




HAHA I thought it might be funny yet pushing it.

sorry erocker..  Went alittle over board with it!


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, congrats. Closed. It will reopen when you monkeys can settle down.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 10, 2011)

lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok guys joking is one thing. Get the clubhouse shut down again and Ill throw people out of the platoon. Granted I'm as guilty as the next man (more so then most) but getting the clubhouse shut down was uncool.

This is no one in particular ether. Just in general.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2011)

Literally reminds me of high school.

Anyways, Now that the beta is over, it's time to play the long and grueling waiting game. I'm going to be a little mad if it comes to Steam, cause that is the platform that i wanted it on the whole time but i just jumped over to Origin to preorder.

Now that im getting back into BC2, it feels unfinished, especially after all that 32v32 Caspian Border goodness through the last few days, i was getting use to it. And i was glad to actually see hands controlling the steering wheel in BF3 lol.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok guys joking is one thing. Get the clubhouse shut down again and Ill throw people out of the platoon. Granted I'm as guilty as the next man (more so then most) but getting the clubhouse shut down was uncool.
> 
> This is no one in particular ether. Just in general.





CDdude55 said:


> Literally reminds me of high school.
> 
> Anyways, Now that the beta is over, it's time to play the long and grueling waiting game. I'm going to be a little mad if it comes to Steam, cause that is the platform that i wanted it on the whole time but i just jumped over to Origin to preorder.
> 
> Now that im getting back into BC2, it feels unfinished, especially after all that 32v32 Caspian Border goodness through the last few days, i was getting use to it. And i was glad to actually see hands controlling the steering wheel in BF3 lol.



Internet forums.. serious business

I tried playing BC2 earlier.. lasted a whole 10 minutes before I couldnt do it anymore


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Crazyeyes you *CAN* throw C4 a fairly fair distance (and same with ammo and health) but there is a technique to it (e.g. jump + forward or some shit) and I can't really find a good explanation as yet. Supposedly this was possible in BC2 as well but the key action was a little different? Anyone have more info? Here is a video where the guy is throwing C4 but I think it can go even farther than this...



It sounds like you didn't know of the jump toss in BC2? You can toss anything in that game with that method. You can literally throw spot balls or grenades from one side of a flag to the other if you do it right. But it doesn't really work in BF3, you get a bit more to it, but not very much. It seems like throwing grenades with jump toss is now about the same as throwing a health box with jump toss in BC2.



TheLaughingMan said:


> People like Kurgan, TimSad, and other knife happy people will have to stop.



You make me cry a bit inside there. But it is true, especially if you find a room or wookies prone. Takes so long to make them stand up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is no one in particular ether



Perhaps it should be.



CDdude55 said:


> Literally reminds me of high school.



Pretty much yeah. And that was fun...in 1990.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey i have 2 6870s in Cf and wanted to be able to run BF3 on ultra when it releases, will these cards handle it or should i get ones with more mem? Im looking at 2 570s.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It sounds like you didn't know of the jump toss in BC2? You can toss anything in that game with that method. You can literally throw spot balls or grenades from one side of a flag to the other if you do it right. But it doesn't really work in BF3, you get a bit more to it, but not very much. It seems like throwing grenades with jump toss is now about the same as throwing a health box with jump toss in BC2.
> 
> You make me cry a bit inside there. But it is true, especially if you find a room or wookies prone. Takes so long to make them stand up.



I managed to get 78 tags during the Beta and even I found it often more convenient to just put two in their skull and call it a day. The only time I would knife people was when they didn't see it coming and I didn't see retaliation as an issue. If I even thought someone was going to try and kill me afterwards, I would just use my pistol. For groups of wookies, I would knife the first one, pistol anyone that move toward my direction, and clean up as needed for stragglers. Yeah for suppressors!


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait til it's released?



Boneface said:


> Hey i have 2 6870s in Cf and wanted to be able to run BF3 on ultra when it releases, will these cards handle it or should i get ones with more mem? Im looking at 2 570s.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 10, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Wait til it's released?



I want to wait, but it is such a pain in the ass waiting and VERY hard for me to hold onto the cash lmao, but i guess ill just wait and see, need a new case and SSD anyway


----------



## erixx (Oct 11, 2011)

omg a game waiting omg a game not released omg a game without popcorn

10 days left til release, what to do now?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 11, 2011)

Shit its 20/10 the release?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2011)

Did anyone else manage to fly the jets effectively? I think I had 50 kills with the jets in total before I got shut down last night...erm this morning. Was trying to unlock guided missiles so I could actually help the ground fighters. I have the feeling I'm going to fly way too much in BF3 but I need a wingman.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Did anyone else manage to fly the jets effectively? I think I had 50 kills with the jets in total before I got shut down last night...erm this morning. Was trying to unlock guided missiles so I could actually help the ground fighters. I have the feeling I'm going to fly way too much in BF3 but I need a wingman.



i'm up as a gunner.  i can fly too, but have yet to master flying AND killing something at the same time


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm up as a gunner.  i can fly too, but have yet to master flying AND killing something at the same time



We should dogfight when the game releases to practice.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2011)

I still need practice with the jets, it's tough flying at those speeds and trying to turn and do ''fly by'' shootings on the ground. The roll over is very loose and easy to do, but the turning at those speeds can take some time, i might have to trying slowing down a bit.(well the beta is over so i won't be trying any time soon)

The helicopters are very easy to fly and shoot though. Feels the same as past Battlefields to me.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys fly how? Mouse/keyboard, Keyboard, Joystick, Gamepad?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

I flew keyboard and mouse but didnt get much seat time to get good.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2011)

Keyboard and Mouse



brandonwh64 said:


> didnt get much seat time to get good.



Same here.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> We should dogfight when the game releases to practice.


sounds good 


douglatins said:


> You guys fly how? Mouse/keyboard, Keyboard, Joystick, Gamepad?


i flew kb/m this time, but in bc2 i always used my 360 controller.  it'll depend on how lazy i feel atm, but kb/m is imo alot easier than it was in bc2 (for choppers)

as for jets, i never flew a single one in a previous bf game, but i think they are easy enough to fly in this one. again though, flying and killing things at the same time are different


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2011)

Im using the kb/m to fly choppers in BC2 but in the BF3 beta I was using the 360 controller which had the default controls setup really well for me.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 11, 2011)

battlefieldo.com - Battlefield 3 Maps Revealed


Spoiler



On September 29th we posted the files names that had been datamined off the Battlefield 3 Beta Files. We can now confirm that these map names found in the Beta are, in fact, the 9 maps that will be shipped with Battlefield 3 on October 25th. Instead of the Maps file name, we now have the appropriate Names…

Multiplayer Maps


Operation Métro (MP_Subway)
Caspian Border (MP_Forest)
Grand Bazaar (MP_Bazaar)
Operation Firestorm (MP_Oilfields)
Tehran Highway (MP_Highway)
Noshahr Canals (MP_Canals)
Seine Crossing (MP_Paris)
Kharg Island (MP_Kharg)
Damavand Peak (MP_Basejump)

As always stay tuned to Battlefieldo for all your Battlefield 3 News!



gamesradar.com - Battlefield 3 multiplayer, co-op and campaign preview



Spoiler



We attended EA's Final Hours event and played some new multiplayer maps, a portion of the campaign, and a bit of the co-op
Words: Michael Grimm

One thing is clear, Battlefield 3 wants Modern Warfare’s crown, bad. Their latest trailer and ad campaign is entitled “Above and Beyond the Call”, and their free Battlelog service is clearly a direct competitor to MW3’s paid Elite service. With the game only a few weeks away, we attended a full day event and played a chunk of the campaign, the co-op and, of course, the multiplayer.

We kicked off the day with a sizable chunk of the campaign, and while EA is still a little protective of some of the plot points, expect a lot of the same political intrigue and twists that modern military shooters are famous for. The initial missions take place in a city near the Iraq-Iran border, and there’s a sense of paranoia as you move from building to building, knowing that your enemies are lurking in the shadows. There's a cool sequence in which your squad comes under sniper fire and you're forced to crawl behind cover and find where he's shooting from. Once your squad has spotted him, you whip out an AT4 anti-tank gun and put a fairly large hole in the building where the sniper used to be. The majority of the combat falls well within the regular FPS standard though, with squads of enemies attacking head-on, ducking behind cover and taking potshots. 

After a few missions in the city, the game switched locations and put us in control of a pilot on a nearby battleship preparing to attack a military air base. The mission, “Going hunting” is BF3's answer to Modern Warfare's AC-130 missions, and it's a strong retort. The brief control tutorial is masked as a systems check, and the quiet run up to your first dogfight is intense and exciting. While you're only in charge of the plane’s weapons during this portion, the rival planes are smart and drop flares to throw your homing missiles off. The quiet hum of the jet and the muffled radio chatter contrasts well with the terrifying beeping of a locked missile coming up on your six. The next segment has you peppering the ground unit objectives with lasers and bombing runs, though this one definitely feels like the AC-130 sections we'er familiar with. 

The game is favoring strong defense over offense at this point, with a heavy emphasis on cover and tactics over just straight run and gun. It took us several deaths to remember that you can once again go prone behind even the most diminutive cover. This explained why we were still catching bullets with our head when ducked behind a too short wall. The weapon recoil also took a steady hand, we picked up a light machine gun and really had to be patient trying to hit enemies at range with it. Fortunately, most of the game’s weapons feature a switch that lets you manually set whether the weapon will fire full automatic, three shot burst, or semi-automatic (single shot).

After a few campaign missions we jumped into co-op mode. If your initial impression of co-op reminds you of Modern Warfare’s Spec Ops, you wouldn't be too far off. Players choose from an number of scenarios and run through them with a friend, trying to complete it as quickly as possible and get the high score. 

The scenario we played had us escaping from a large office/museum after capturing some intel. Even on normal difficulty, the co-op was challenging, there’s a huge number of enemies to handle, so communicating with your buddy as when to move and when to hunker down is important. The enemy does a number of unusual things, and the first few deaths taught us that the enemy isn’t afraid to flank and ambush you. The scenario concluded with us reaching a parking garage and piling into an SUV that one player had to pilot out of the garage while the second player rode shotgun, literally.

While the more linear nature of the campaign and co-op modes might ruffle the feathers of Battlefield die-hards, the multiplayer still has the kind of open maps that everyone expects. We only got our mitts on the console versions at this event, but from what we played, each multiplayer map is at least as big as what we remember from Bad Company 2. We were also glad to see some radical departures in the multiplayer map design.

*If we had to single out our favorite map from what we played, Damavand Peak would be it. Damavand is a Rush map, and what makes it interesting is how it handles the spawn points. At one point the attacker’s spawn becomes a cliffside bunker with a sheer drop off. The next defending base is a couple of hundred feet down. While you could take one of the helicopters and gently set yourself down like a pretty princess, real men base jump off the bunker and pull their chute before they splatter all over the objective. *

If that wasn’t fun enough, the final base in the map has you pressing into a tight tunnel that usually pitches two tanks against one another in tight quarters as the attacking infantry try to slip past unnoticed. While it may lack a bit of the signature Battlefield map openness, it’s a lot of fun. Just be prepared for confused players to idle around the bunker for 5-10 minutes before they realize they have to jump.

With just over two weeks to go, Battlefield 3 is looking ready to go toe to toe with one of the biggest franchises in gaming history. While the single player component is trying to beat Modern Warfare at its own game, the multiplayer remains very Battlefield, minimizing the focus on twitch skills in favor of tactics and teamwork. And that’s a point in their favor, even if it’s skewing more in the direction of Bad Company 2 rather than Battlefield 2.



battlefieldo.com - CASPIAN BORDER RUSH MAP WALKTHROUGH (w/A10 footage!)



Spoiler



We’ve got two new Videos featuring the A-10 and and a complete walkthrough the Rush Version of Caspian Border. The Rush version features some unseen vehicles like the A-10 Thunderbolt and the UH-1Y Venom Transport Helicopter and three mandatory Rush Stages. The first one is located at the Border Station. After the M-Com Stations have been taken out, the path follow’s through the Hill and Forest Area of the Map leading all the way up to the second M-Com emplacement at the Gas Station. From there you make your way to the third Stage, which happens to be the Russian Deployment Zone. Destroy the last two M-Com Stations there and you’ve won the Round.

Be sure to subscribe to our youtube channel.





















kotaktu.com - Battlefield 3’s Executive Producer Talks Beta Reactions, Certification Delays, and Post-Release Support



Spoiler



BY KIRK HAMILTON OCT 10, 2011 4:00 PM 

Battlefield 3’s Executive Producer Talks Beta Reactions, Certification Delays, and Post-Release Support

Last week, I attended an all-day Battlefield 3 event in San Francisco. Over the course of the day, I had a chance to try out the game's multiplayer, single-player, and co-op sections. Multiplayer impressions are here, and my take on the single-player missions I played is here.

In addition to playing the game, I had a chance to talk with Battlefield 3's executive producer, Patrick Bach. He was a pleasure to speak with, refreshingly frank about the game's development process, the challenges faced in making an ambitious multiplayer game like Battlefield 3, and even the technical difficulties they were having with the PC version that day. We talked for a while about the public reaction to the beta, which has been mixed.

*Kotaku: So, how has it been, hearing some of the negative feedback from the Beta?*

Patrick Bach: The only thing we can do is tell people that: "These are the things we have fixed since the beta." And also based on the feedback from the beta. But other than that… you need to let people play it. The problem with having a beta is that you hand out a product that is not done. Deliberately. You do it because you want to get feedback on not only what the players think, but also on how things are holding up, what can we read from the network traffic, how is everything holding up, how are all of the systems that are brand new holding up. You could argue that maybe we shouldn't do a beta."

*It's a double-edged sword.*

If we don't do [a beta], then we might have problems day one. So the only way to ensure that we have less problems day one is to have a beta. But if you have a beta (laughs) people will hate you, and think that you're stupid.

We get complaints like, "How can you guys miss obvious things like A, B, and C?" And we didn't miss it. We just weren't done with it. But we had to get it out so that we get results back, so we can fix it. The lead time when you do a beta is actually pretty long. You need to go through certification on consoles, and do a lot of things before you get it out. And since you want to get it out on all three platforms at the same time to avoid further whining… (chuckles)… it takes as long as the longest platform certification time.

"This was a real beta, and I don't think people are used to it. They get the product, and they think, "you have to entertain me," because it's an entertainment product."

*How long is that?*

Around a month and a half. Which means that when we're done with that beta, we say "Okay, this is it. Now let's go back and finish the game." When we got to the point [six weeks later] that we actually released the beta, the game was in completely different shape. We couldn't really tell people because then we'd have to go through the process again.

*It sounds like certification hobbles the beta process somewhat.*

Yes.

*What's a way to make that better in the future?*

One way of fixing the problem is… don't make betas. At least not open betas. Because often when you see betas, sometimes they are actually demos. But they call it a beta, to sound cool. This was a real beta, and I don't think people are used to it. They get the product, and they think, "you have to entertain me," because it's an entertainment product.

And it's like, "Well, it's a broken entertainment product, because we want your feedback." And they say, "Well, I understand that, but it's not polished enough!" And we say, "Well, that's exactly what we're talking about!"

So the challenge is: listen, but don't overreact. Understand that people are disappointed, but that you have to do it.

Or, don't do it. Don't make a beta. At least not an open one.

*And just do closed testing.*

But that's hard as well. We had an alpha as well, that was much worse.

*Did any of that leak to the public?*

Yes, it always does. And people complain about that as well, but it wasn't as many people. It wasn't such a big hassle. Now, it's a big thing, people make videos of it and we say, "yeah, thank you; we know, we know."

And what you're playing today [at this media event], except for the stability issues, the game doesn't have those issues anymore. It should be more or less 99% mitigated.

*Yeah, other than the stability it runs fine. I'm not seeing too many in-game bugs.*

But then of course, we do have those stability issues. And other frustrations.

*Right, seems like there's always going to be some problem or another. So after it launches, you'll be looking at those things and updating the game?*

"We know that we won't hit 100% at launch. We won't be able to say "It's perfect." Better to release it than to wait another year. Release it, and make sure we follow up on it. "
Absolutely. Patching of this game and updating, if it's Battlelog or the core game, that's a big, long-term engagement. We really want to stay in the game post-launch. From an economic standpoint, that's not the cleverest thing to do, but that's not why we make games. We want to make games that we can be proud of, and releasing a game of this magnitude... it's quite a big game.

We know that we won't hit 100% at launch. We won't be able to say "It's perfect." Better to release it than to wait another year. Release it, and make sure we follow up on it. We've been shipping so many Battlefield games that we know that people will keep playing it. If it's good enough, they'll keep playing it.

*I still play Bad Company 2.*

But it wasn't great on day one. People hated it on day one. It was a complete disaster, according to the forums, it was the crappiest game ever. And then we patched it and fixed some issues. And now it's like some people think it was perfect from day one. It was the best game ever! Why can't Battlefield 3 be perfect from day one? But I mean [Battlefield 3 ] is much better today day one than Bad Company 2 was day one.

*What did you think of the reaction to the beta for Bad Company 2? Was that beta feedback the same?*

It was the same, just smaller. "It was the worst game ever." So we're used to it, but now it's blown out of proportion because there are I think six times the amount of people playing this beta as we had in Bad Company and it's the same problems. They say the same things: "You're stupid," "We hate you."

And we're like… "Sorry!"



Gamespot.com - Sneak Preview: Battlefield 3: The Russian



> By: Staff, GameSpot - Posted on Oct 10, 2011
> 
> *Get a special early look at the first two chapters of the novel based on Battlefield 3. Warning: Contains strong language.*
> 
> ...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 11, 2011)

you forgothttp://gamrfeed.vgchartz.com/story/88082/ea-still-confident-in-relationship-with-valve/ this Gully I hope this read ends the STEAM debate  And if you were waiting for it Tuff .Get it now on Origin


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes I am under the impression you will need 2GB cards. GPU-Z monitoring of my 6850 Crossfire in the beta at 1920x1200 on High (Shadows Medium) with 2X AA and Post Proc at Medium showed an average of 985MB VRAM used. Wish could see use on second card too, of course. My sudden and serious FPS tanks on Ultra were surely due to running out of free VRAM. It would run decent for awhile and then tank and pretty much be unable to recover.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

Shitballs.  Sure, I can understand that the beta is over, but it was a real kick in the gonads when I tried to reminisce at Battlelog, but it's a big fat 404.  Up yours, 404!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I am under the impression you will need 2GB cards. GPU-Z monitoring of my 6850 Crossfire in the beta at 1920x1200 on High (Shadows Medium) with 2X AA and Post Proc at Medium showed an average of 985MB VRAM used. Wish could see use on second card too, of course. My sudden and serious FPS tanks on Ultra were surely due to running out of free VRAM. It would run decent for awhile and then tank and pretty much be unable to recover.



A 2gb card would be the one to choose. I have noticed that my 5850 was maxed during the beta but the retail is suppose to different in terms of settings


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes but it stands to reason that 2GB cards will be needed more going forward.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea, I caught a deal on a 6950 2gb for 200$ and should have too it but didnt


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea, i caught a deal on a 6950 2gb for 200$ and should have too it but didnt



where?!!! What company?!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> where?!!! What company?!!!!



It was a used on another forum

*EDIT*

Here is one for 220$ still a good deal


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea, I caught a deal on a 6950 2gb for 200$ and should have too it but didnt



I'm gonna wait and see what is offered when the 7000 series is released. 
I'm hoping they optimize it for BF3. My 6870 should handle it OK until then.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> It was a used on another forum
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Here is one for 220$ still a good deal



Are you Iggle? I am Killer_Rubbers


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

yea i can attest to the game needing more then 1gb of Vram

sitting on Ultra settings during Caspian border the Game would use around 1600-1700mb of vram no granted Ultra is really not working correctly only textures and i think shadows worked but obviously they have a huge impact on vram usage


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Are you Iggle? I am Killer_Rubbers



Im brandonwh64 on here, hardforums, anandtech, and OC.net


----------



## Boneface (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i can attest to the game needing more then 1gb of Vram
> 
> sitting on Ultra settings during Caspian border the Game would use around 1600-1700mb of vram no granted Ultra is really not working correctly only textures and i think shadows worked but obviously they have a huge impact on vram usage



I was thinking on getting 2 570s, but i might just get the 2gb versions of my cards xfx 6870 2gb, only 224.00$ each


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 11, 2011)

Boneface said:


> I was thinking on getting 2 570s, but i might just get the 2gb versions of my cards xfx 6870 2gb, only 224.00$ each



I was thinking the same thing... But I was looking at two 580s, but I don't know if my CorsairTX 750watt will be able to handle it. I think maximum load on 580s (default clocks) is 743watt


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

get the EVGA GTX 570 2.5gb gpus cheaper then 580s more vram as well also less power used.

and we all know 570 overclocked isnt really any different then 580s overclocked they end up indistinguishable aka if the 570s cant do the job the 580s wont magically do that much better


but at this point 6950 2gb crossfire or 570 2.4gb sli are probably close to whats needed for DX11 maxed out  at 1920x1200

try and find these if you can

if you have to go nvidia that is
EVGA 025-P3-1579-AR GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) HD 256...

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=nXCUTu-sHIjV0QGmytXhBw&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAA

EVGA GTX 570 2560mb $379
http://www.buy.com/prod/evga-025-p3...phic-card-732-mhz-core-2-56-gb/222810904.html

altho personally id just grab 2x 6950 2gb and just clock the dog snot out of them,


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i can attest to the game needing more then 1gb of Vram
> 
> sitting on Ultra settings during Caspian border the Game would use around 1600-1700mb of vram no granted Ultra is really not working correctly only textures and i think shadows worked but obviously they have a huge impact on vram usage



Cool. Yeah like I posted earlier I _should_ have figured out earlier in the beta my issue was too high settings incl. 4X AA and subsequent running out of VRAM. Because I got decent FPS for the first few minutes it threw me off at first that settings needed to be lowered. Though that too was dumb in hindsight as it was just ok until memory filled and I should have realized that earlier.

Oh well, just missed out on some Metro and my stats did suffer bad but it was just the beta. Yay for that shit cause I won't have this issue in the real thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

damn! I dont see paying close to 400$ for just one card! 

6950 2gb will be fine and if it unlocks then more better!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> 6950 2gb will be fine and if it unlocks then more better!



Damn straight.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea, I've always preferred ATI, but the last time I've used nVidia, was with the GTX 7950 XFX ..it was a great card up until Directx 11 and the 58xx series came out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

lol i offered up the best bang for buck vram wise on Nvidia side

besides whats the problem brandon?

6970s are still in the $350-370 range for good units

$400 gets you an extra 500mb of vram and then some lolz. and better overclocking better DX11 tessellation

it seems rather lopsided untill you actually look at everything to do with DX11 and the GPUs 

in which case the 2,5gb 570 is better gpu then the 6970 and the GTX 580 

but the 2gb 6950 is still the sweet spot for multi gpu

i think palit makes a 2gb 560Ti but i cant be sure. in which case that would be a good nvidia equivalent as well when overclocked.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyes my good friend 

i was planning to run 2x5850s on a 1080p screen.  how much VRam do you think will be needed for 1080p?  i think the 5850s will have the horsepower, but this vram talk is scaring me a little 

I'm not really ready to drop $300+ on a new card when my 2x5850s still handle everything else nicely.  with a few tweaks (like lower aa, shadows) do you think i can run close to max? because if not, i WILL be dropping $300+ on a new card whether ready or not


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 11, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I still need practice with the jets, it's tough flying at those speeds and trying to turn and do ''fly by'' shootings on the ground. The roll over is very loose and easy to do, but the turning at those speeds can take some time, i might have to trying slowing down a bit.(well the beta is over so i won't be trying any time soon)
> 
> The helicopters are very easy to fly and shoot though. Feels the same as past Battlefields to me.



lol wut? they are slow as a half dead cow. any engi with a stinger can take them out, easy peasy. flying isn't about killing, it's about remaining alive. more than anything else, you are a distraction, suppressing the enemy for the ground troops.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 11, 2011)

I plan on running my 5970 or 5870 should the 5970 crap itself.  It should do fine while I plot my next upgrade and set aside the funds to do it right.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

digibucc said:


> crazyeyes my good friend
> 
> i was planning to run 2x5850s on a 1080p screen.  how much VRam do you think will be needed for 1080p?  i think the 5850s will have the horsepower, but this vram talk is scaring me a little
> 
> I'm not really ready to drop $300+ on a new card when my 2x5850s still handle everything else nicely.  with a few tweaks (like lower aa, shadows) do you think i can run close to max? because if not, i WILL be dropping $300+ on a new card whether ready or not



Ditto that. I'm looking to jump on the bulldozer bandwagon so Im looking at like 170 for a board and 170 ish for a CPU then the GPU...... i only have roughly 500 to work with. Plus I will need to sell my GPU & CPU and Mobo before I buy the upgrades. roughly (asking 225 for Mobo/CPU/N520/4GB DDr3 2000MHZ Adata RAM)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2011)

If you don't plan on running everything at Ultra with max AA don't worry about Vram unless you only have 512mb per GPU. If your upgrade plans involve a budget there is no reason to focus on GPUs for BF3 at this time. BF3 will scale with future hardware...


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> lol wut? they are slow as a half dead cow. any engi with a stinger can take them out, easy peasy. flying isn't about killing, it's about remaining alive. more than anything else, you are a distraction, suppressing the enemy for the ground troops.



They felt very fast to me when i was flying them lol, And that's a good point, i usually just try to fly over the taken points and laying down some fire there to scatter enemies and get some troops in. But it feels like i fly over the points very quickly with the jets and i usually don't get a whole lot of fire down.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

if your already running 2x 5800 series etc no point in a gpu upgrade for BF3, better off waiting on the gpu upgrades for the most part unless your on a single 5800 or older gpus.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> They felt very fast to me when i was flying them lol, And that's a good point, i usually just try to fly over the taken points and laying down some fire there to scatter enemies and get some troops in. But it feels like i fly over the points very quickly with the jets and i usually don't get a whole lot of fire down.



I'm with haru on this one. Compared to BC2 the chopper fly really slow and have little to no agility.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if your already running 2x 5800 series etc no point in a gpu upgrade for BF3, better off waiting on the gpu upgrades for the most part unless your on a single 5800 or older gpus.



My single 5850 says FU crazy.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure if to meme today....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Not sure if to meme today....



NO1!!!1 Please.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm with haru on this one. Compared to BC2 the chopper fly really slow and have little to no agility.



Oh, i was talking about the Jets lol. If he is talking about the helicopters then i agree, but the Jets for me are very high in agility.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Oh, i was talking about the Jets lol. If he is talking about the helicopters then i agree, but the Jets for me are very high in agility.



Yeah... lol. 

Jets are pretty agile when you throttle down to pitch faster.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My single 5850 says FU crazy.



My single 5850 screams bloody murder every time i run on high or ultra. I only have 1GB of VRAM. I think Id be willing to settle with 2GB on a 5850 but have fun finding one these days


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Not sure if to meme today....





TheMailMan78 said:


> NO1!!!1 Please.



Awww! we promised!


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 11, 2011)

MUAhhahahha


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

I am thinking of stepping away from SSD as i have had more BSODs on SSD then when I was purely HDD. I dont think there is a problem with the SSD but i dont think Windows likes having programs spread across 2 drives. i have it setup for BF3 and Windows on the SSD; most everything else that is not a web browser or thunderbird or drivers installed on a 500GB; My Multimedia and backups from previous installs across 2 1.5TB drives and more media and backups on a 1.5 TB external and another 500GB external with misc files. 

I figured BF3 would be good on the SSD but i have not seen much improvement from the Alpha on HDD to the Beta on SSD. Any thoughts?


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am thinking of stepping away from SSD as i have had more BSODs on SSD then when I was purely HDD. I dont think there is a problem with the SSD but i dont think Windows likes having programs spread across 2 drives. i have it setup for BF3 and Windows on the SSD; most everything else that is not a web browser or thunderbird or drivers installed on a 500GB; My Multimedia and backups from previous installs across 2 1.5TB drives and more media and backups on a 1.5 TB external and another 500GB external with misc files.
> 
> I figured BF3 would be good on the SSD but i have not seen much improvement from the Alpha on HDD to the Beta on SSD. Any thoughts?



No, you can't sell stuff in here. Besides, everything you say isn't really true. You have a defective SSD.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, you can't sell stuff in here. Besides, everything you say isn't really true. You have a defective SSD.



My SSD checks out passing all tests from Seatools, Crucial, HDParm, Parted Magic, ChkDsk, SFC....Tell me how my SSD is bad? no Im not trying to sell on this forum. I'm asking if those prices are fair before posting on the buy/sale/trade forum. If i wanted to sell on this page I would have said PM me or first come first serve.


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Tell me how my SSD is bad?



BSOD's? Without it, no BSOD's? Sounds like a bad SSD to me. Or you have problems installing your chipset/storage drivers. By the way you worded your post, it sure in the heck seemed like you were trying to sell it. I certainly wouldn't want to buy a bad SSD. Now, get back on topic, this thread has nothing to do with selling your SSD, getting an apparaisal on your SSD, your BSOD's and/or why you are having problems with your SSD.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> BSOD's? Without it, no BSOD's? Sounds like a bad SSD to me. Or you have problems installing your chipset/storage drivers. By the way you worded your post, it sure in the heck seemed like you were trying to sell it. I certainly wouldn't want to buy a bad SSD. Now, get back on topic, this thread has nothing to do with selling your SSD, getting an apparaisal on your SSD, your BSOD's and/or why you are having problems with your SSD.



ok.ok.ok.. as my closing statement, I personally do not think it is a problem with SSD as much as it is MS Windows having a problem with my drive layout. I'm probably just paranoid. Thank you for your advice. end of topic. Back to You Bob.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 11, 2011)

WOW bsods and SSDs thats new to me, bet Whocrashed and always inspect the BSODs, most i get are random, some hardware, when those happens i just bump voltages


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2011)

getting another 5870 just to be sure lol, also just pre ordered BF3 

fucking aye i cant wait 



douglatins said:


> WOW bsods and SSDs thats new to me, bet Whocrashed and always inspect the BSODs, most i get are random, some hardware, when those happens i just bump voltages





SSD's are just like memory, can have bad memory modules on it, and will make the rig BSOD, only problem is you cannot adjust timings and volts on those bitches


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> getting another 5870 just to be sure lol, also just pre ordered BF3
> 
> fucking aye i cant wait
> 
> ...



I was not aware that SSD was just like RAM ( i mean i had a general IDEA I just did not know they could have the same problems)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2011)

not just like ram, but somewhere similar me tinks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

or it could be related to chipset drivers and windows power settings

aka theres a lot of chipset issues and power managment issues within windows when it comes to SSDs

now as for your issues rubber ducky keep them to yourself. i dont need you jinxing my ssd before it arrives and i can install BF3 on it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> now as for your issues rubber ducky keep them to yourself. i dont need you jinxing my ssd before it arrives and i can install BF3 on it.



Always with the negative waves man. Always the negative waves.

For anyone who hasn't been in battle (BC2 and BF3) with Crazyeyes and me.....here is a rare glimpse of what its like. I picture Erocker as Telly Savalas in this movie.


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Always with the negative waves man. Always the negative waves.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't been in battle (BC2 and BF3) with Crazyeyes and me.....here is a rare glimpse of what its like.



You know what? That doesn't sound very far fetched.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> now as for your issues rubber ducky keep them to yourself. i dont need you jinxing my ssd before it arrives and i can install BF3 on it.



Duly noted. Although, i think your fussing about BF3 performance jinxed my SSD.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

haha its  a possibility


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> haha its  a possibility



It is sad that I can hear your voice saying that. I think I have heard you bitch so much that I can easily place your voice with the text on the screen...creepy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2011)

thats the plan invade the minds of TPUer's one rant at a time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes I know I know it's _Battlefield 3_ but I can't decide whether to jump into single player right away for further practice with a wider variety of weapons and vehicles (and also cause I'm definitely curious about it) or start with multiplayer and thus not be so far behind the general population in rank and unlocks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I know I know it's _Battlefield 3_ but I can't decide whether to jump into single player right away for further practice with a wider variety of weapons and vehicles (and also cause I'm definitely curious about it) or start with multiplayer and thus not be so far behind the general population in rank and unlocks.



I'm doing the single and co-op first. Just to get it out of the way. Don't care what the rest of the world has for unlocks. Ill be there soon enough.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2011)

Im really missing playing the beta...Its like, Im totally lost lol. I played nothing but the beta since i got the key and now its gone, I could play Bad Company 2 but my hearts not in it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im really missing playing the beta...Its like, Im totally lost lol. I played nothing but the beta since i got the key and now its gone, I could play Bad Company 2 but my hearts not in it



^^ this :shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im really missing playing the beta...Its like, Im totally lost lol. I played nothing but the beta since i got the key and now its gone, I could play Bad Company 2 but my hearts not in it



Same here. After the BF3 beta ending with all that 32v32 player action, i fired up BC2 and i just couldn't get into it anymore it feels like it has less of everything, it started feeling like a chore to me for some reason.  

Not to say BC2 is bad, i was all over that game before but after experiencing what i saw as a superior experience, it's tough finding fun in the old and im desperately wanting to embrace the new cause ive seen how awesome and fun it is. 

For me it was like getting a lobster dinner for week and then having it snatched from under you only to go back to eating a bowl of peanuts.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 12, 2011)

I hate to say it fella's...

but i think we actually might need to leave the basement, attempt to talk to some girls and possibly get laid until the game gets released.

I cant look at BC2 the same way after the BF3 beta...I wants it!! my preciousses!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i think we actually might need to leave the basement, attempt to talk to some girls and possibly get laid until the game gets released.



This is going to be an arduous undertaking.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hate to say it fella's...
> 
> but i think we actually might need to leave the basement, attempt to talk to some girls and possibly get laid until the game gets released.



Just mention how you have 5,000 posts on tpu... if they dont get naked after hearing that then their not worth it.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2011)

techtard said:


> Try to pricematch in online stores, use craigslist, ebay, or even browse through TPU and other enthusiast forums for a good aftermarket cooler. You might be able to score a wicked deal from someone who is upgrading to a watercooling all in one kit, or even a full blown custom loop.
> 
> For instance, I spent a good while doing all of the above, and eventually scored a nh-d14 brand new for $49.99. I managed to snag one on sale online when they launched.



Yeah I got a Phenom II x 6 1090T Black Edition 
through TPU and he threw in a Themaltake Frio with it for $200.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just mention how you have 5,000 posts on tpu... if they dont get naked after hearing that then their not worth it.



this works for me all the time.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 12, 2011)

joystiq.com - The Beta and Battlefield 3



Spoiler



by Arthur Gies on Oct 10th 2011 8:04PM

Last week, I spent some six hours with a not-quite-final-but-close version of Battlefield 3. I think EA and DICE would like for me to talk about the single player but really, I don't have anything more to say about it than I did a few weeks ago. I can't talk about most of the multiplayer maps I played with any specificity, other than the Grand Bazaar level, which, hallelujah, had a tank in it. But at this point, I feel confident in making the following statement:

Releasing a beta for Battlefield 3 might be the biggest mistake EA has made with its biggest game this year.
Battlefield 3 (10/7/11)

Or, more specifically, releasing this Battlefield 3 beta has been a spectacular miscalculation on EA's part. It isn't just the technical issues, though those are distressing. DICE has insisted that the open Battlefield 3 beta is very much that: a beta. And I think that if they had released it six weeks earlier, it would be easier to swallow.

DICE has insisted publicly that the beta that released was an old build caught up in the vagaries of console manufacturer certification, but a) most gamers have no idea what that even means, b) most gamers will never see that information, and c) EA and DICE are fully aware of the amount of time it takes to get content through the certification process.

The main problem with the Battlefield 3 beta – the one that's out right this moment – is that it doesn't play like Battlefield 3 does now ...

I don't know that we've ever seen a console beta with as many major technical issues as the Battlefield 3 beta; I know that we haven't seen one recently. And whether DICE and EA care to admit it, there's a public expectation that console betas will be more functional than the version of Battlefield 3 being offered now. And DICE has conducted betas on console before, most recently with Battlefield: Bad Company 2, which did not have the myriad technical issues that Battlefield 3 does.

But that's not the main reason that this beta has been a mistake. The main problem with the Battlefield 3 beta – the one that's out right this moment – is that it doesn't play like Battlefield 3 does now, how I assume the final game will play.

There are major gameplay balance differences between the two. Weapons feel different, with different fire rates and recoil. And the damage model has been radically shifted. Death comes quickly in the beta, situated more towards Call of Duty's durability, or even last year's DICE-developed Medal of Honor multiplayer. Firefights in the beta prioritize reflexes over tactics, which is a departure from Bad Company 2.

This is not the case with Battlefield 3 as it is now. The version of Battlefield 3 that I spent hours playing last week has weapons and damage that feel like Battlefield Bad Company 2. This, if you aren't sure, is a good thing. It changes the dynamics of firefights, allowing for each side to take and hold positions, and making flanking and tactical coordination much more viable. The increased player survivability also make vehicles in Battlefield 3 more fair than they would be with the beta's damage models.

Getting the drop on someone isn't the end of a fight in the version of Battlefield 3 I played last week. You have to be persistent, and you have to watch your ass to make sure you aren't left holding your, uh, empty gun in your hand if the guy you murdered has a teammate around the corner.

As it stands now, Battlefield 3's beta is a wellspring of misinformation about what your final Battlefield 3 experience will be.

It leads to more interesting, frantic firefights, including one moment where I killed one enemy with my M4, shot another that came around the corner from the hip, and had to switch to my sidearm to handle yet another opponent a moment later. This happened all the time in Bad Company 2, and it's one of the things that gave it an identity separate from other modern military shooters. Requiring more ammo per kill also makes the support class more important – as you run out of ammo, you'll be looking for that resupply. Battlefield 3 has made machine gunners your source of ammo, which means you'll probably need to fall back to resupply.

It's an example of one change resulting in a cascade of differences in how Battlefield 3 will play when it's released later this month than the beta does now. As it stands now, Battlefield 3's beta is a wellspring of misinformation about what your final Battlefield 3 experience will be. I'm glad for that – I enjoyed what I've played of this more-final build of Battlefield 3 much more than any time I've spent with the game throughout the year. DICE and EA told me last week that they've been taking player feedback from the beta into account, though I have a hard time comprehending how they could make such sweeping changes based entirely on player feedback. But the question is whether or not what EA and DICE have let people at home play early has done more harm than good for Battlefield 3's prospects.

We'll find out soon. Battlefield 3 is scheduled for release on October 25th.



mp1st.com - BF3 – UMP-45 “only a little OP,” Changes to Bolt-Action Rifles, and HC Mode Details



Spoiler



Tweets turned in to an Article...



> Veselka October 10, 2011 Battlefield, Battlefield 3, News
> 
> As the Battlefield 3 Beta is now over, and DICE is hard at work putting the finishing touches on the retail version, Alan Kertz, Senior Gameplay Designer, is revealing some very interesting information regarding the controversial issue of weapon damage.
> 
> ...






eurogamer.net - EA responds to Battlefield 3 ESRB rating



Spoiler



By Wesley Yin-Poole

11/10/2011 @ 08:41
EA has responded to the revelation that in upcoming first-person shooter Battlefield 3 you shoot cops in order to finish a mission with an… interesting statement.

As revealed by Eurogamer last week, US ratings board the ESRB has Battlefield 3 down as a 'Mature' game.

Notes accompanying its rating detailed a few of the more graphic elements in the game.

"The frequent combat is highlighted by realistic gunfire and large explosions; characters sometimes scream and emit large splashes of blood when shot. Players can also engage in hand-to-hand combat: repeatedly punching enemies in the face; stabbing soldiers to death with knives.

"In one sequence, a restrained character's throat is slit (off-screen); in another, players shoot police officers to complete a mission objective. The words 'f***' and 's***' can be heard frequently in the dialogue."

The mention of shooting police officers conflicted with comments made by the game's producer Patrick Back earlier this year.

"If you put the player in front of a choice where they can do good things or bad things, they will do bad things, go dark side - because people think it's cool to be naughty, they won't be caught," he explained.

"We have to build our experiences so we don't put the player in experiences where they can do bad things."

In response, EA issued Eurogamer the following statement: "I don't think you understand the gravity of the situation. For God's sake, there is a nuke in Paris! Millions of lives are at stake!!"

Indeed.



battlefieldo.com - BF3 STUNTS ARE COMING BACK



Spoiler




















A Battlefield Stunts Community, named The Sir Community is starting to get back into the Stunt Business. We’ve known these guys since Battlefield 2 days and it’s great to see them back at it for Battlefield 3. Despite the limitations of server settings, they managed to make a few short videos of jet tricks in Caspian Border.  With the upcoming release of the game and hopefully with Battle recorder, it’ll be awesome to see what these guys come up with. If you’re interested in checking out the Sir Community or perhaps joining them to get ready for stunt action, visit them here. Here is one of their old time Battlefield 2 films for kicks. 













planetbattlefield.com - Battlefield 3 Destruction Gameplay Trailer



Spoiler



18:34 PST | ^Scott^
EA released a new Battlefield 3 destruction trailer showing various shots of the amazing destruction in the game. Also shown is the antenna on Caspian Border collapsing, which wasn't implemented in the Battlefield 3 beta. 









Check out one of the pillars of Battlefield 3, destruction! Destruction is a key feature of the Frostbite 2 engine and Battlefield 3 does it better than anyone else!
<see site for screens of antenna falling>



planetbattlefield.com - Battlefield 3 Interviews, News, GeForce LAN, 'The Russian' Book Preview



Spoiler



18:09 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News | Category: BF3
A whole lot of Battlefield 3 news to catch up on from the past few days. We are less than 2 weeks away from the launch of the full game! Keep an eye out early Friday morning (Oct 14th) for new footage and screens from the remaining "unannounced" multiplayer maps.

<see site for links>

EA responds to Battlefield 3 ESRB rating (EuroGamer)
BF3’s Executive Producer Talks Beta Reactions, Certification Delays, and Post-Release Support (Kotaku)
The beta and Battlefield 3 (Joystiq)
DICE: BF3 is "very different" to MW3 (EuroGamer)
Interview: BF3's Plan For Domination (Gameasutra Interview w/ Patrick Liu)
BF3: Returning to its roots on Wii U? (CVG)
BF3 Questions and Concerns (GameSpy)
BF3 Limited Edition PCDD $42 - Via Amazon, U.S. Only

*zh1nt0 Tweets*


1 soldier / account
Looking to add joystick support _(-huh!? G*d d*mn m*ther f... - Gully)_
Not launching with Battlerecorder

*IGN Battlefield Youtube Videos*


Beauty of BF3 Beta Montage
BF3 - Multiplayer Video Preview (Operation Firestorm & Grand Bazaar)
BF3 Beta - Caspian Border Jet Gameplay

*GeForce LAN* 
GeForce LAN is kicking off this Friday on the USS Hornet in Alameda, California. The schedule of Battlefield 3 events has been posted along with 4 maps that will be playable. There will be 1 additional to be announced map, which will also be playable.



> *Tournaments & Freeplays*
> 
> BF3 TOURNAMENT MAPS AND FORMATS UNVEILED
> We are pleased to announce the following maps for the Battlefield 3 Tournament and Freeplay area, three of which are is being premiered for public play for the first time at GeForce LAN:
> ...




A few days ago IGN posted some video from the map Grand Bazaar on Playstation 3. Battlefield Log noticed a "Customization" feature, which might suggest either different camo or other solider customization options. 







Battlefield 3: The Russian by Andy McNab

The first 5 chapters of the book (50 pages) can be found here. GameSpot also posted a preview with the first 2 chapters in plain text. The full book is set to be released the same day Battlefield 3 comes out, October 25.



*Digital download of Battlefield3 available from Amazon for $42!*  Note:  No bonus items on digital download version beyond The Back to Karkand DLC.

If you are through waiting for it to arrive on Steam...


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 12, 2011)

omg that picture is fucking hilarious!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I know I know it's _Battlefield 3_ but I can't decide whether to jump into single player right away for further practice with a wider variety of weapons and vehicles (and also cause I'm definitely curious about it) or start with multiplayer and thus not be so far behind the general population in rank and unlocks.


I'm going straight to the campaign. I don't care how far behind I get. I played the BFBC2 campaign first too. Though from what is said this will be a lot longer.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 12, 2011)

Gamespy.com - BF3: Beta Response Interview



Spoiler



By Bennett Ring | Oct 11, 2011
*Dice answers our post-beta questions.*

Who better to speak to about the issues arising from the recent Battlefield 3 beta than the game's Lead Multiplayer Designer, Lars Gustavsson. After pumping dozens of hours into the beta we had plenty of questions for him during yesterday's Australian Battlefield 3 event. Where's the VOIP and joystick support? Will bullet damage be altered? Can we set up our own squads? Why are jet campers such douchebags? Lars answered all of these, and more.

*GameSpy:* The beta didn't work well with joysticks or control pads. What level of support for these devices will the game ship with? Will pilots be able to fly with a stick or pad?
*Lars:* It's something we're looking into. It looks like we will be able to ship with joystick support, but I've been on the road for quite some time so I can't guarantee it. But yes, if it doesn't turn up at launch, it will definitely be a high priority as soon as possible after shipping. The work being done to support joysticks is more or less the same as control pads, if you get one, you get the other. It's something we're aware of now that we've brought back the jets. It's on the list.

*GameSpy:* The beta didn't support in-game VOIP; players had to form a party through battlelog to be able to chat just to their party. Will Battlefield 3 include in-game VOIP – be it squad or team based – at launch?
*Lars:* No, on PC this (battlelog) is what we're going to ship with. Then we're going to evaluate how we move forward with this. It's something we've heard from the community, it's something we understand. At the same time, building a game of this size, you can't win all of the battles. The convenience of going in with friends with your party VOIP channel and keep it even after the game, is definitely a strength. That's just the start – we can definitely evolve from there down the road.

*GameSpy:* We've heard there's going to be a command rose at launch for PC. Is that still going to be ready for launch? What sort of functionality might it include?
*Lars:* It is on our list for trying to get in there at launch. It is the usual things that you can really miss on the battlefield. Bail out is a typical one; you're sitting in a helicopter and you realize that you want to attack the flag, and there's no way to tell you're buddy that you're going to bail out.

*GameSpy:* What about ammo, medpacks, that sort of stuff?
*Lars:* We have the context system today, but it was buggy in the open beta. We've been hammering it to get it right.

*GameSpy:* There's been some feedback that some people found bullet damage too strong in the beta. Any plans to tweak it? 
*Lars:* We've done a lot of tweaking and tuning, everyone needs to understand that the beta was early code. Everything from hit detection to damage, flashlights that people have been mentioning – a lot of the issues that people have raised have already been fixed.

*GameSpy:* Are you toning the flashlights down a bit?
*Lars:* Yeah, they should be much better at release.

*GameSpy:* What level of squad control will the release have? In the beta you couldn't form a squad, join a specific squad or lock a squad so it's just you and friends – will the final release be different?
*Lars:* At release you'll be able to invite friends, join squads, all the stuff that you need to be able to play with your friends. Getting into the server and seeing your friend, but not being able to play with them, is nothing but frustrating.

*GameSpy:* A lot of the oldschool, hardcore Battlefield players are asking for an advanced flight model option for choppers and jets – any chance you'll consider this requests?
*Lars:* For now we're leaving them the way they are, and will let the game live for a little while, then start the communication with the community to see where we stand.

*GameSpy:* The PC version looks quite different to the console versions. Do you think there will be any critical backlash from console gamers? Most of the marketing material is very PC focused, so they might be expecting something different to what they end up getting?
*Lars:* I don't think so. Most gamers do realize that the consoles are five years old, and if someone buys new SLI cards for their monster PC, there will be something extra for the PC. If we kept everything on console level for those PC players, then they would rightfully strangle us! I do think we have managed to push the boundaries of the consoles to a level where I feel we've passed the competition. That's all you can ask out of the team at this point.

*GameSpy:* Do you think building for PC first and foremost will give Dice a headstart when it comes to developing an engine for the next gen consoles? You'll be adept at multicore, multi-GPU and DirectX 11, where many other companies won't?
*Lars:* The main focus has been to build a game. Of course we have the technical thinking behind it, but we've been leading with console for quite some time now and it was time to turn it around to refresh all of our knowledge on previous titles. But yeah, the Frostbite 2.0 engine has been built to – as far as we possibly can – prepare for a modular approach to whatever may come in the future.

*GameSpy:* Do you think it will give you an advantage over other developers who are sticking with the old hardware?
*Lars:* We hope so. I think it's been a very mature move from Dice to invest in this new engine that allows us to keep on cramming more stuff out of these machines, otherwise we start to stall. I also think that's something that, to me, sticks out with Battlefield 3. It is a fresh take on an otherwise quite stale shooter market. We're trying to do a lot of things that no one has done before. Animation has stayed the same for ages, now we've revolutionized animation in shooters. We keep on pushing the boundaries for scale, for destruction.

*GameSpy:* What's the biggest lesson you got from the beta – were there any breakthroughs, or a collection of smaller insights?
*Lars:* For us it's validating and solving problems with the backend servers. Validating that it all worked to ensure we have a really good launch. In addition to that getting the audience's eyes on battlelog, having them try it out, even though it's rough code still. It's really gold for us to get this insight from the community. Yes, they're loud sometimes, and very passionate about it, but I'd rather have them loud and passionate than not talking to us at all. So I see that as a sign of investment.

*GameSpy:* When Bad Company 2 came out there were lots of issues with the server browser for the first few days. Do you think your beta testing will ensure that everything will work well on Day 1? Are you confident of a perfect launch?
*Lars:* That is the intention of course. I am much more confident than before the open beta. It's like when you do a parachute jump – you can only fold your parachute so many times. For every game we get more experienced, and we've definitely done the best we can, far beyond what we've ever done before, to make this a successful launch. Of course, if numbers go totally bananas, there's always areas that you can't predict. If that happens then those are luxury problems.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Spy Guy says:* Enough with the Battlefield 3 articles already! (We'd love to cover Modern Warfare 3, but we can't get any COD love yet - Ed) The sooner this damn game arrives, the sooner I can stop reading all about it and start enjoying it. The anticipation is freakin' killing me!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm hoping like crazy that joysticks are fully supported and that the Huey's dont fly like shit. Hopefully the flight sticks will allow for a more fluid control and experience as well as a more fluid, responsive bird.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2011)

I got so pissed after the "no VOIP at shipping" part I didn't bother to read the rest.  What a complete load of hogwash.  

If his corvette was parked in the street I'd grab a crow bar and beat the living shit out of it while screaming "YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS, LARRY!?!  YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FUCK A STRANGER IN THE ASS?!?!"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 12, 2011)

greatest movie of all time.... "The Big Lebowski"


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> greatest movie of all time.... "The Big Lebowski"



hey, that's just like - your opinion, man.  

seriously, great movie. and DONNY!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2011)

OK there is a lot of off topic now the game can't be played so I'm gonna add to it 
Has any one watched MW3 online footage ? Exactly like MW2 and BO. The only thing 
I seen new was some added remote controlled weapons like Homefront has. LAME ! 
Should clear out the COD's boy's from the BF3 servers though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

COD will always recycle engines and story's with little difference.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I got so pissed after the "no VOIP at shipping" part I didn't bother to read the rest.  What a complete load of hogwash.
> 
> If his corvette was parked in the street I'd grab a crow bar and beat the living shit out of it while screaming "YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS, LARRY!?!  YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU FUCK A STRANGER IN THE ASS?!?!"



No VOIP at launch really isn't that big of a deal.  Most of the PC market will opt to use Teamspeak anyways.  I'm sure they'll include VOIP at some point.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> greatest movie of all time.... "The Big Lebowski"



Correct!



digibucc said:


> hey, that's just like - your opinion, man.
> 
> seriously, great movie. and DONNY!!!



In reponse to all above quotes.  I recently bought TBL on Bluray.  It seriously is a great movie.

"Hey!  Be careful, there's a beverage here!"



boise49ers said:


> OK there is a lot of off topic now the game can't be played so I'm gonna add to it
> Has any one watched MW3 online footage ? Exactly like MW2 and BO. The only thing
> I seen new was some added remote controlled weapons like Homefront has. LAME !
> Should clear out the COD's boy's from the BF3 servers though.





brandonwh64 said:


> COD will always recycle engines and story's with little difference.



COD 4 was a great step forward for shooters.  I enjoyed most of the following COD titles, mainly on Xbox.  Infinity Ward seriously knew how to make a fast-paced shooter where teamwork really wasn't all that necessary.  COD 4 was incredible and each subsequent release was a little more watered down.

It's a shame that COD will continue to stall, since nearly everyone that brought it to the forefront has left Activision.  I still laugh about the Infinity Ward "reorganization" which requires 3 separate studios to make Modern Warfare 3.

Personally, I think Battlefield 3 will be a stronger title in the long run.  It won't see the level of success that MW3 will initially generate.  Activision is doing their thing, building a brand and consistently releasing hits until the sales figures drop off (Tony Hawk, Guitar Hero).  EA's really no different though.  Just look at Madden.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Activision is doing their thing, building a brand and consistently releasing hits until the sales figures drop off (Tony Hawk, Guitar Hero).  EA's really no different though.  Just look at Madden.



agreed, i think DiCE is what's special about BF3 though.  DiCE is seriously one of the best, most dedicated, most forward-thinking devs i have known.  I really respect that studio.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 12, 2011)

Aw no punk kids screaming in my ear at launch? I think I'll survive.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> No VOIP at launch really isn't that big of a deal.  Most of the PC market will opt to use Teamspeak anyways.  I'm sure they'll include VOIP at some point.



I doubt it.  They never got it straight in BC2.  But the Chinaman isn't the issue here.  The issue is that VoIP is much superior to TS3 simply because it lets you communicate with people that are actually in your squad, be they your buddies or random players.  It would be a fantastic deal, and make TS3 more of a supplement to the game.  

There were a ton of times when you would see a list of friends in Battlelog at one server, and then a few odd men out because the server was full, or ping, or whatever.  Sure, you can have several channels on TS3 for different games, but then you have two guys on a squad that are connected and playing together, and then a couple of dudes who don't know what's going on, maybe on there own damn TS3 server doing there own damn thing.  This sucks balls, man.

Just like showing up at the bar, most of the best drunks and games are unplanned.  I chatted with and learned from some great players in BF2, which was one of its strong points.  In a world that is supposed to be super interconnected, this seems like a step backwards, and enforces tribalism and cliques.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw no punk kids screaming in my ear at launch? I think I'll survive.



Never had that in BF2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> COD 4 was a great step forward for shooters.  I enjoyed most of the following COD titles, mainly on Xbox.  Infinity Ward seriously knew how to make a fast-paced shooter where teamwork really wasn't all that necessary.  COD 4 was incredible and each subsequent release was a little more watered down.
> 
> It's a shame that COD will continue to stall, since nearly everyone that brought it to the forefront has left Activision.  I still laugh about the Infinity Ward "reorganization" which requires 3 separate studios to make Modern Warfare 3.
> 
> Personally, I think Battlefield 3 will be a stronger title in the long run.  It won't see the level of success that MW3 will initially generate.  Activision is doing their thing, building a brand and consistently releasing hits until the sales figures drop off (Tony Hawk, Guitar Hero).  EA's really no different though.  Just look at Madden.



Yes COD4 was one of the best shooters but they have MILKED the game ever since COD4 since it did so well.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

Still, no VoiP isn't a dealbreaker.  You're going to run into Rambo when you get into public games.  It'll be hit and miss for the most part, but when you hook up with us you'll know that you'll have a decent team.  (I grade myself on a curve).

Most of the new features I am down with, I just wish squad leaders would consistently issue orders so the squad is on the same page with what to attack/defend.  Also, jumping in a Jeep by yourself at the base and leaving your squad to run across Caspian Border isn't all that cool either.



brandonwh64 said:


> Yes COD4 was one of the best shooters but they have MILKED the game ever since COD4 since it did so well.



That's an argument I get in with a friend of mine all the time.  He calls me an elitist because I get pissed off that Activision releases a new title every year when most everything after CoD4 should be an expansion pack. 

"It's a whole new game!  Built from the ground up!  New campaign!  New weapons!  New maps! New perks!  New killstreaks!" 

I always have to tell him.  It's the same old engine, with incrimental inprovements, a brief single player experience which "expands" on storyline from MW1.  New weapons?  Great.  All the rest are balance improvements which should just be a title update.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think they know most people will use TS or ventrillo to talk to clan/friends while in game. having a stupid 12yr old screaming noobs and hackers the whole time would get boring.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I just wish squad leaders would consistently issue orders so the squad is on the same page with what to attack/defend.  Also, jumping in a Jeep by yourself at the base and leaving your squad to run across Caspian Border isn't all that cool either.



this.

is there always a squad leader? sometimes i see a little icon next to the name but other times all 4 have a regular loadout icon.


brandonwh64 said:


> I think they know most people will use TS or ventrillo to talk to clan/friends while in game. having a stupid 12yr old screaming noobs and hackers the whole time would get boring.



most clans, teams, groups like us will use TS for sure - but there are plenty of times i have wanted to play and no one else is on.  you all tend to play after midnight(est) and i am normally in bed or asleep by then. I tend to play at 8 or so at night.

it would be great if there were a sense of teamwork with random players, that would add SO MUCH more to playability imo.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think they know most people will use TS or ventrillo to talk to clan/friends while in game. having a stupid 12yr old screaming noobs and hackers the whole time would get boring.



What game does this happen in?  I think you folks are confusing this with XBox live.  Other than one occasion, I only heard adults in BF2.

And from what I've heard, isn't that what crazy does?



digibucc said:


> most clans, teams, groups like us will use TS for sure - but there are plenty of times i have wanted to play and no one else is on.  you all tend to play after midnight(est) and i am normally in bed or asleep by then. I tend to play at 8 or so at night.
> 
> it would be great if there were a sense of teamwork with random players, that would add SO MUCH more to playability imo.



Word.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw no punk kids screaming in my ear at launch? I think I'll survive.


Exactly ! 




MT Alex said:


> And from what I've heard, isn't that what crazy does?



Yeah, but he is like the TPU pet rage person. You miss him when he isn't around. Most good players will rage at some point
if they are on crap teams. I don't only because no one sucks as bad as me If it gets to serious I bail too. It's 
a game and when it starts to make my blood pressure rise because some one is screaming at me, I'm gone.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw no punk kids screaming in my ear at launch? I think I'll survive.





boise49ers said:


> Exactly !



because they would never implement an "off" setting for it, right?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 12, 2011)

So we get no in game voip and seeing in game command rose hasn't really been confirmed for launch (only, "I hope to see it...").  Two of the most essential tools to communicating in a team/squad based game isn't being confirmed for launch.  In BF2 if you didn't want to hear from a person you could click on their name's checkbox and mute them.   There are plenty of people upset over this.  When you add that you have to have origin running in the background, use a web browser to see a server list, flight control issues as well as joystick support concerns and you are limited to one solider per account people begin to wonder.  

I think in game voip is a big issue here.  On the console in game voip works just fine. The same should be for PC.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> this.
> 
> is there always a squad leader? sometimes i see a little icon next to the name but other times all 4 have a regular loadout icon.
> 
> ...



yeah, hopefully with the tweaked squads there will be no more leaderless squads, and also the ability to kick randoms who are useless.



EastCoasthandle said:


> So we get no in game voip and seeing in game command rose hasn't really been confirmed for launch (only, "I hope to see it...").  Two of the most essential tools to communicating in a team/squad based game isn't being confirmed for launch.  In BF2 if you didn't want to hear from a person you could click on their name's checkbox and mute them.   There are plenty of people upset over this.  When you add that you have to have origin running in the background, use a web browser to see a server list, flight control issues as well as joystick support concerns and you are limited to one solider per account people begin to wonder.
> 
> I think in game voip is a big issue here.  On the console in game voip works just fine. The same should be for PC.



remember, there is voip through battlelog. while limited, it is quite functional. between that and the TPU TS, I don't see whats the issue. (yes, I know communication with randoms would be nice, but with DICE's bad track record with this, ingame voip would jack up battlelog, and it would take them 18 months to patch it right.)

with all the different regions that people live in here, I never once logged on to battlelog during the beta and saw no one playing. there should always be someone to jump in with, at least at release.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> remember, there is voip through battlelog. while limited, it is quite functional. between that and the TPU TS, I don't see whats the issue. (yes, I know communication with randoms would be nice, but with DICE's bad track record with this, ingame voip would jack up battlelog, and it would take them 18 months to patch it right.)
> 
> with all the different regions that people live in here, I never once logged on to battlelog during the beta and saw no one playing. there should always be someone to jump in with, at least at release.



Ok then, answer me this...If I were to get the game on the xbox 360 do I need to be concern with battlelog and voip?


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok then, answer me this...If I were to get the game on the xbox 360 do I need to be concern with battlelog and voip?



xbox cannot directly access battlelog. they are stuck with ingame server browser. 

and I don't wan't to here anyone else QQ about not having an ingame browser. battlelog works, and well considering DICE's poor track record with buggy browsers.


voip on console is infinitely easier to do that on PC. you have one type of haredware to support across the board. not hundreds of different chipsets and inputs.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> xbox cannot directly access battlelog. they are stuck with ingame server browser.



I wouldn't use the word "stuck" as having in game server browser and in game voip is pretty common thing to see for a MP, FPS.  So, if I were to just use the xbox 360 you are implying that I could ignore the need for battlelog and I could chat with players on the field instead of trying to alt-tab them into a party.  Lets also add that on console I don't have to worry about origin as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> because they would never implement an "off" setting for it, right?



Yeah yeah I guess I'm just trying to emphasize that I think voicechat in-game blows chunks and detracts from the immersion (despite the obvious tactical uses and advantages) and that I certainly won't be crying if it never gets added much less just not at launch. 

To each their own...


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah yeah I guess I'm just trying to emphasize that I think voicechat in-game blows chunks and detracts from the immersion .



depends on the server. there are good pub servers, and the one we ran for BC:2 was good, for everyone.  what about being able to communicate with pubs in our server? (of course there will be one, or more  )
i'm not trying to say it's not abused and annoying and mostly filled with @#!holes, but there is use to it and you only need to use it, when it's useful. 
i am going to love bf3 no matter what, i know that now.  but it does make me a little disappointed that i won't have in game voice.

and @Haru (I think)
there were not always people on, and often ones that are live on the other side of the country(or another country).  i'm not going to play at 100+ ping (every night) just to be able to use voice chat. i will play alone on a local server @30ping with no voice before doing that every night.

even having teamspeak as the server banner isn't enough, as a)most people won't switch out to join, and b)it still doesn't distinguish squads, or even teams. not without someone manually moving people into rooms each round. that's crazy imo, to consider it the best alternative.  a functional in game voip system is the best possible option - the just need to do it right.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I _was_ thinking I should try to make use of it for this game with you guys, if anything.

I do have a mic...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Activision is doing their thing, building a brand and consistently releasing hits until the sales figures drop off (Tony Hawk, Guitar Hero).  EA's really no different though.  Just look at Madden.



I'm sorry, but you can't compare an FPS to a Sport Sim. 2K does the samething, those franchises are not like Tony Hawk or COD. Those people that play those religiously actually want a new game each year, for updated rosters, and they actually see new ingame features (animations for hits, more modes, more options with your team). I'm not on the EA bandwagon here, but Activison release a COD every year, I don't think EA(beyond Sports) has a series that they do that for.



EastCoasthandle said:


> So we get no in game voip and seeing in game command rose hasn't really been confirmed for launch (only, "I hope to see it...").  Two of the most essential tools to communicating in a team/squad based game isn't being confirmed for launch.  In BF2 if you didn't want to hear from a person you could click on their name's checkbox and mute them.   There are plenty of people upset over this.  When you add that you have to have origin running in the background, use a web browser to see a server list, flight control issues as well as joystick support concerns and you are limited to one solider per account people begin to wonder.
> 
> I think in game voip is a big issue here.  On the console in game voip works just fine. The same should be for PC.



Hate comma rose, always have, it's clunky crap. I prefer Q, I don't need to scroll through 5 sub menus to tell John Bob I am scratching my left ass cheek. I do agree that a muting function would be nice, but I honestly turn off ingame VOIP anyways, anyone I want to hear I will use Skype, TS, or Vent with. As far as Origin running, it takes very little resources (will not crush a computer solely), and Battlelog seemed fine, just needs a bit of polishing since the *beta*. 

I would like to see more soldiers per account, simply because making names for Origin was confusing. I made my grouped EA accunt like 3 years ago, and I constantly tried changing my Persona to 1Kurgan1. It had the option to do it, but everytime I changed it and saved it, I would go back and it was Grevenilvec still. Then Origin came out and grabbed my name that it never let me change, and they say you should have changed it (but you couldn't).


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wouldn't use the word "stuck" as having in game server browser and in game voip is pretty common thing to see for a MP, FPS.  So, if I were to just use the xbox 360 you are implying that I could ignore the need for battlelog and I could chat with players on the field instead of trying to alt-tab them into a party.  Lets also add that on console I don't have to worry about origin as well.



Then buy it for the 360.

Personally, I'm fine with no in game server browser or VoiP.



			
				1Kurgan1 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but you can't compare an FPS to a Sport Sim. 2K does the samething, those franchises are not like Tony Hawk or COD. Those people that play those religiously actually want a new game each year, for updated rosters, and they actually see new ingame features (animations for hits, more modes, more options with your team). I'm not on the EA bandwagon here, but Activison release a COD every year, I don't think EA(beyond Sports) has a series that they do that for.



Of course I can compare it to a sports title.  It takes babysteps in advances and is released as a new game year after year.  Essentially the Madden series is a yearly roster update with slight graphics and animation improvements from year to year.  Sure, they've added features and removed others, but nothing that would justify spending $60-$70 on a whole new game.  I do see your point though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Of course I can compare it to a sports title.  It takes babysteps in advances and is released as a new game year after year.  Essentially the Madden series is a yearly roster update with slight graphics and animation improvements from year to year.  Sure, they've added features and removed others, but nothing that would justify spending $60-$70 on a whole new game.  I do see your point though.



Well you can compare anything, but Sports game has always been yearly, and they haven't tanked because of it, because their fan base is fine with that function. Look at Tony Hawk, look at guitar Hero, they tanked eventually because of it, meaning their fanbase doesn't feel the same about it as the Sports Franchises that have been going since the early 90's (2 more years and EA's NFL Franchise is 20). Thats why I say you just can't compare them, COD is already starting to tank, 1 or 2 more titles and it will probably be done for. I do agree on the sports games though, I don't buy them every year, but I did buy NHL 12 and I am having fun. But I got a few friends that buy them every year and play the crap out of them, and they don't mind one bit.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hate comma rose, always have, it's clunky crap. I prefer Q, I don't need to scroll through 5 sub menus to tell John Bob I am scratching my left ass cheek. I do agree that a muting function would be nice, but I honestly turn off ingame VOIP anyways, anyone I want to hear I will use Skype, TS, or Vent with. As far as Origin running, it takes very little resources (will not crush a computer solely), and Battlelog seemed fine, just needs a bit of polishing since the *beta*.


Command rose isn't a hard concept to use.  Also, even if it was available you still would be using Q to spot.  So I don't see you making a point there.  Q is the same with or without a command rose.  People simply want more then just Q.  And how do they communicate with team mates with TS, etc if they aren't even on the same server.  People aren't going to  jump from one sever to another just because someone on TS is playing somewhere.  And I don't see people wanting to create new channels and shuffle players every round just to communicate.  



DannibusX said:


> Then buy it for the 360.
> 
> Personally, I'm fine with no in game server browser or VoiP.


It's really not about "just buy it..." it's about the gaping difference for what you get at the same price point between platforms.  With a console it's just the tradition setup. A setup one should also have on PC.  As for voip even steam offers that feature and you don't need to alt-tab to a web browser to do it.  

So in the end we get it, you don't care.  But there are others who do.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Then buy it for the 360.
> 
> Personally, I'm fine with no in game server browser or VoiP.



Uh, excuse me. Mark it zero. Next frame.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well you can compare anything, but Sports game has always been yearly, and they haven't tanked because of it, because their fan base is fine with that function. Look at Tony Hawk, look at guitar Hero, they tanked eventually because of it, meaning their fanbase doesn't feel the same about it as the Sports Franchises that have been going since the early 90's (2 more years and EA's NFL Franchise is 20). Thats why I say you just can't compare them, COD is already starting to tank, 1 or 2 more titles and it will probably be done for. I do agree on the sports games though, I don't buy them every year, but I did buy NHL 12 and I am having fun. But I got a few friends that buy them every year and play the crap out of them, and they don't mind one bit.



It's a subscription fee, essentially.  Buy the new game because everyone else is, plus we're gonna shut down the servers for that particular version pretty soon anyways.  I stopped buying Madden years ago, but I still entertain the thought of grabbing a copy from time to time.

I can't wait for CoD to die off.  It's a shame too, because it was a lot of fun until they flooded the market with it.



MT Alex said:


> Uh, excuse me. Mark it zero. Next frame.



Dude, I wasn't over the line.  Mark it down 8.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Uh, excuse me. Mark it zero. Next frame.



I yell! "OVER THE LINE!"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Command rose isn't a hard concept to use.  Also, even if it was available you still would be using Q to spot.  So I don't see you making a point there.  Q is the same with or without a command rose.  People simply want more then just Q.



Have you ever played online games recently, people now days just aren't the same as BF2 days. I can be standing right in the ear hole of an Assault guy spamming Q and screaming GIVE ME SOME AMMO right in his face numerous times, yet nothing.... Comma rose isn't needed, Q on a point to tell people to get there, Q on a vehicle to say you need a ride or to repair, Q on a troop to say you need ammo/health. You do see the point, you just disagree. But Comma rose always was clunky, and people don't pay attention to others screaming in their ear, comma rose is one of the things I hated the most about BF2. You don't need it, map awareness to see when to retreat, and Q is more than enough to make up for it. 

As far as people wanting more than just Q. People want BF2, then go play it, it's half a decade later, move on  Sick of hearing "this was in BF2, this was, I want this from BF2" It's an old game, it had it's time, I liked 1942 DC mod and BC2 more. And I will judge BF3 on it's own merits, not on unnecessary features it doesn't have that a half a decade old game had that were slowly and clunky even back then. I prefer to do my command on the move.



DannibusX said:


> It's a subscription fee, essentially.  Buy the new game because everyone else is, plus we're gonna shut down the servers for that particular version pretty soon anyways.  I stopped buying Madden years ago, but I still entertain the thought of grabbing a copy from time to time.
> 
> I can't wait for CoD to die off.  It's a shame too, because it was a lot of fun until they flooded the market with it.



It's kind of like that now, but those sports franchises went for over a decade before having online support and they managed just fine in sales.

I personally never enjoyed COD, but I hear many say 2 and 4 were great. But thats because they were different. Even using the same platform they have been using, they could make it great, but it just seems they figure new maps are better than more features.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have you ever played online games recently, people now days just aren't the same as BF2 days. I can be standing right in the ear hole of an Assault guy spamming Q and screaming GIVE ME SOME AMMO right in his face numerous times, yet nothing.... Comma rose isn't needed, Q on a point to tell people to get there, Q on a vehicle to say you need a ride or to repair, Q on a troop to say you need ammo/health. You do see the point, you just disagree. But Comma rose always was clunky, and people don't pay attention to others screaming in their ear, comma rose is one of the things I hated the most about BF2. You don't need it, map awareness to see when to retreat, and Q is more than enough to make up for it.


So you are implying that people on the PC don't like communicating but people on the console do.  That's simply not true.  Based on your reply it's clear that you were unaware that BC2's voip was originally working at release but was disabled after patching.  So the concept of voip in game was in their last fps game until it was removed.  



1Kurgan1 said:


> As far as people wanting more than just Q. People want BF2, then go play it, it's half a decade later, move on  Sick of hearing "this was in BF2, this was, I want this from BF2" It's an old game, it had it's time, I liked 1942 DC mod and BC2 more. And I will judge BF3 on it's own merits, not on unnecessary features it doesn't have that a half a decade old game had that were slowly and clunky even back then. I prefer to do my command on the move.


It has nothing to do with BF2.  Did you know that steam offers voip service?  It's nothing new but perhaps you were not aware of it. The idea is if we are going to play a team oriented FPS there need to be a way to communicate.  There are 2 ways of doing that by voip and command rose.  If this was MW3 it's not so much of a big deal but at least the option is there.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> So you are implying that people on the PC don't like communicating but people on the console do.  That's simply not true.  Based on your reply it's clear that you were unaware that BC2's voip was originally working at release but was disabled after patching.  So the concept of voip in game was in their last fps game until it was removed.
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with BF2.  Did you know that steam offers voip service?  It's nothing new but perhaps you were not aware of it. The idea is if we are going to play a team oriented FPS there need to be a way to communicate.  There are 2 ways of doing that by voip and command rose.  If this was MW3 it's not so much of a big deal but at least the option is there.




I don't think he is saying that at all. He uses TS as do a lot of other players from TPU which makes a lot of the bitching just pointless. Certainly makes communicating a lot easier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I yell! "OVER THE LINE!"



This isn't Nam Smoky. There are rules.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This isn't Nam Smoky. There are rules.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

I just want my bleepin' carpet man...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just want my bleepin' carpet man...



Its the principle of it Donny.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just want my bleepin' carpet man...



That rug really tied the room together.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Its the principle of it Donny.



Shut the f*ck up, Donny.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 12, 2011)

why am i always out of my element......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> why am i always out of my element......



Maude: What do you do for fun?
Dude: Oh, you know, the usual. Bowl. Drive around. The occasional acid flashback.

*another*

Hot damn, I'm throwin' rocks tonight! Mark it, Dude.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is what happens when you F#K a stanger in the ASS!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you ready...?

Let me tell you...I'll see you tonight...on the battlefield.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a very complicated case, Maude. You know, a lotta ins, lotta outs, lotta what-have-you's.
And, uh, lotta strands to keep in my head, man. Lotta strands in old Duder's head. 
Luckily I'm adhering to a pretty strict, uh, drug regimen to keep my mind limber.

all the quotes made me start watching it again today


----------



## douglatins (Oct 12, 2011)

Peeps, its 42 USD at amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005Q47M56/?tag=tec06d-20

Quick question though, if someone would buy this for me would i have issues playing since im not from the US?

Ok i can, just saw at the amazon page, it will link to origin. Can someone get this for me? I will paypal the value xD


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is what happens when you F#K a stanger in the ASS!



I already said that, and since this is your thread, I guess it's OK that you are Walter, too.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

Brandon and I have the same birthday so it's appropriate we have the same avatar. Two Walters is just too much. You guys need to hash this out in the strangest way possible... on your own time. Battlefield 3 is awesome. I need to stop now.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

is there "the stranger" yet?
@erocker, i like that lebowski av. stolen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I already said that, and since this is your thread, I guess it's OK that you are Walter, too.



Hey! I carry a 1911, sport a crew cut AND wear yellow shooting glasses. I AM Walter. lol


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2011)

I forgot to add "No, Donny, these men are nihilists, there's nothing to be afraid of." to my last post.  

There is enough Walter in the world for me and MailMan to share.  It's because were so damn cool, and such good shots.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

Let me tell you something, pendejo. You pull any of your crazy shit with us, you flash a piece out on the lanes, I'll take it away from you, stick it up your ass and pull the fucking trigger 'til it goes "click."


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

Dude: Jesus, you mix a hell of a Caucasian, Jackie. 

Lebowski: Are you employed, sir?
Dude: Employed?
Lebowski: You don't go out and make a living dressed like that in the middle of a weekday.
_Dude: Is this a--what day is this?_

it's gotta be one of if not THE most quotable movie(s) ever.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

What do 8 out of 10 TPU Battlefield 3 Clubhouse members do in their time between the end of the beta and the release of the game?

They watch the Big Lebowski.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Its not fair Lebowski!



MT Alex said:


> I forgot to add "No, Donny, these men are nihilists, there's nothing to be afraid of." to my last post.
> 
> There is enough Walter in the world for me and MailMan to share.  It's because were so damn cool, and such good shots.



I dunt care.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> What do 8 out of 10 TPU Battlefield 3 Clubhouse members do in their time between the end of the beta and the release of the game?
> 
> They watch the Big Lebowski.



It's on Netflix... I'm going to watch it tonight for sure. Wednesday is a lousy TV night afterall. I was just thinking we really need to talk more about the game in this clubhouse. Perhaps we should just make a Big Lebowski thread at GN. 

Here: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=158485#post158485


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 12, 2011)

Did you get stabbed again Crazy? SHUT THE PHUCK UP DONNIE!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> So you are implying that people on the PC don't like communicating but people on the console do.  That's simply not true.  Based on your reply it's clear that you were unaware that BC2's voip was originally working at release but was disabled after patching.  So the concept of voip in game was in their last fps game until it was removed.



You can think BC2's VOIP was working all you want, but it's clear you never played the game  VOIP was enabled, but it rarely ever worked. So the concept of VOIP ingame was there in their last game, it just didn't work 99% of the time(not sure if that really counts).  



EastCoasthandle said:


> It has nothing to do with BF2.  Did you know that steam offers voip service?  It's nothing new but perhaps you were not aware of it. The idea is if we are going to play a team oriented FPS there need to be a way to communicate.  There are 2 ways of doing that by voip and command rose.  If this was MW3 it's not so much of a big deal but at least the option is there.



Played Death Island using it, quality is sub-par, not sure if you think this is rocket science and you know all these "secrets" we don't, but you talk like that. You don't need VOIP or Comma Rose to play as an effective team with strangers. I personally would rather not talk with strangers, heck I am pretty silent in TS. And as I already said, people don't even pay attention to your soldier screaming directly in their ear hole, a bunch of monotone voice commands coming off Comma Rose isn't going to change that. Not to mention, using Q to mark objectives will let your squad know your plans (though 99% of the time they won't pay attention anyways, once again why Comma Rose doesn't matter). Pressing Q to mark soldiers will let Squad Mates know exactly where to expect soldiers. For any aware player thats more than enough. I really can't think of anything else thats really needed, I rarely rely on random strangers to support me anyways, because most of the time if you expect that, they just fail and you get let down.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's on Netflix... I'm going to watch it tonight for sure. Wednesday is a lousy TV night afterall. I was just thinking we really need to talk more about the game in this clubhouse. Perhaps we should just make a Big Lebowski thread at GN.
> 
> Here: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=158485#post158485



Sad day!  I don't surf GN from the govvy computer.  I'l definitely be lurking later tonight.

What if we talked about BF3 and inserted quotes into the poasts?

Donny: Are these the Nazis, Walter? 
Walter Sobchak: No, Donny, these men are nihilists, there's nothing to be afraid of. 
Nihilist: Ve don't care. Ve still vant ze money, Lebowski, or ve fuck you up. 
Walter Sobchak: Fuck you. Fuck the three of you. 
The Dude: Hey, cool it Walter. 
Walter Sobchak: No, without a hostage, there is no ransom. That's what ransom is. Those are the fucking rules.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is my last statement on Lebowski. But if anyone should be Donny its Killer Rubber Ducky. Jus sayin.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 12, 2011)

battlefieldo.com - XBOX360 PRE-ORDERS 9 TIMES TO PC



Spoiler








According to VGCharts, a Video Game Charts website, the Xbox 360 Version of Battlefield 3 stands at 939,864 compared to 124,805 on the PC Version of Battlefield 3. While the game is set to be more geared towards PC players, it’s clear that it has quite the large following from the Xbox360 community. Last week, DICE announced that HD textures will be available  to Xbox 360 / PS3 which is a good sign for those a little bit disappointed by the graphics seen in the BF3 Beta.  Be advised that this chart is only for US Pre orders and does not tally the international totals. Needless to say, it’s apparent that this game has quite the Console based following. For all of you looking to play PS3 / Xbox360. we invite you to our forums!



battlefieldo.com - BF3 RELEASE DATE TO HAVE REGION LOCK



Spoiler







_
October 25th in North America, 28th in the UK, 27th in Germany_

Since the announcement of Battlefield 3 having several release dates, users have been wondering if they’d be able to play on the US date. It seems as though Battlefield 3 will actually be region locked. In other words, those of you who are hoping to play the game on the 25th outside of North America will have some hoops to jump.  There is one way around it, use a North American Based VPN and you should be able to play Battlefield 3 via origin on October 25th. While this may come as a shock to a lot of you who have pre-ordered a US Copy to play on the first date, remember that given the distribution of the game, it was expected to be region locked. Before you get angry at DICE and make petitions, pre order cancels or boycotts, remember that this decision was not theirs and via a VPN you can get around this.

*October 25th, 2011*
USA, Canada, Singapore, Rest of the World

*October 27th, 2011*
Denmark, Finland, Netherlands, Germany, Poland, Austria, France, Spain, Russia, Norway, Sweden, Australia, New Zealand

*October 28th, 2011*
UK, Czech Republic, Hungary, Italy, Belgium

*November 2nd, 2011*
Japan

We are currently waiting to get more official confirmation on this from the PR team on Battlefield 3, but already we’ve received it from a reliable EA source about this Region Lock. Even Eurogamer.cz , a Czech gaming site, reports that Xzone will be selling BF3 copies at midnight on the 25th, but with the game not playable until Friday, October 28th, 2011. The release is only two weeks away and this game is really going to rock the ship this year.



destructoid.com - Preview: Battlefield 3 (multiplayer)



Spoiler



1:00 PM on 10.12.2011   |   Casey Baker

In our earlier single-player preview of Battlefield 3, I found a few points of contention within the slice of the game's campaign that I played. Most notably, I disliked control taken away from me in different ways, from quick time events to on-rails levels that relied mostly on my appreciation of the graphics over the actual gameplay.

However, for everything that that the campaign seemingly lacked, the multiplayer portions that both Hamza Aziz and I got to try left us pretty highly impressed. Hamza gave us some of his impressions of the multiplayer in a recent Destructoid Show episode, but to learn in detail how Battlefield 3 has improved upon past games in the series, read on.

*Battlefield 3 (PC, PlayStation 3 [previewed], Xbox 360)
Developer: EA DICE
Publisher: Electronic Arts
Release: October 25, 2011*

Though I got a chance to play a wide variety of multiplayer modes and maps, in this preview I'll be covering only the two that I can discuss for now. Every one of the modes that I played was impressive, with maps that included many different wide-open expanses and strategic choke points for an awesome Battlefield experience.

Before I begin, let me reassure you -- EA wasn't kidding when they explained that the Battlefield 3 beta was in no way representative of the final product. I wondered why they decided to go with the relatively linear, vehicle-less Operation Metro map for the beta, and in a quick interview with Battlefield 3's producer Aleksander Grondel I asked if it had anything to do with bringing in FPS fans who are typically more interested in other modern shooters (i.e., their largest direct competitor, the Call of Duty series). He laughed a little at this and told me, "Well, that's one angle to it, I think. Another angle is that this is something new for Battlefield. I think that most people knew that Battlefield would still be Battlefield, even though we had a map like that. It would be cool to show something a little bit different."

Furthermore, the Battlefield 3 beta was mainly released in the interest of catching and fixing as many bugs as possible before release. DICE plans to continue to improve Battlefield 3's gameplay as they release new content for the game, as has generally been the case for Battlefield: Bad Company 2.

The most immediate improvement in Battlefield 3 comes with the graphical fidelity that the Frostbite 2.0 engine brings. As I turned a corner and ran down a sun-dappled, arched hallway in search of the opposing team, I watched as two enemy soldiers ran by and was taken aback for a moment at just how realistic it all looked and felt, even on the PS3. Character animations are more fluid and realistic than ever before, and the excellent lighting effects carry over impressively in multiplayer. After rounding a corner and stalking the small squad, I managed to take one down with a knife attack to the back and then opened fire on the other one, nearly getting myself killed before taking off through a few other alleys and going prone behind a dumpster. Soon, the enemy pursuing me passed by and got sidetracked by one of my teammates driving a tank through the main street in the map. When the coast was clear, I booked it to one of the two M-COM stations and armed it, sticking around just a little while longer to take down any nearby opposition before the rest of the opposing team converged on my location. 

In general, the core gameplay of Battlefield 3 is the same as veterans have come to know and love, with the largest changes being in general gameplay tweaks such as combining the Assault Class with the Medic Class, and of course with a generally slicker graphics engine powering the whole thing. While destruction isn't at the same level as the Bad Company series, it really varied from map to map and in Grand Bazaar, I appreciated how the main plaza areas became more filled with debris and downed trees as more players started to test out their rocket launchers. A lot of building corners and facades crumble realistically and expose enemy cover as well.

One thing I noticed was how different the points distribution system is in Battlefield 3. Even though my kill/death ratio tended to be rather low (at one point, it was something like 7/25), I managed to bring Destructoid (my name for the event) to the top of the leaderboards among my team of journalists for many of the different modes I played. It seemed like I generally got the most points for varying my gameplay throughout my session, whether it was helping my squadmates with suppressing fire, successfully sniping the opposing team, disabling a tank, destroying an M-COM station, or going on a killing spree. Though the multiplayer maps do encourage snipers to hunker down and camp in certain areas to provide support for their team, it awards many more points for actually moving around and generally doing more than camping and getting sneaky kills.

For anyone worried about the sizes of the maps, especially in the supposedly scaled-down PS3 version, worry no longer. The desert map in Operation Firestorm is absolutely huge. When I first spawned into the map I got ditched by my teammates and even my squadmates (other journalists from other gaming sites, natch) as they all ran for the many vehicles in the map. These included carrier helicopters, tanks, jeeps, and, of course, jets. I started hoofing it to the first zone to take over, Alpha, and realized that it would take quite a while to make it there on foot.

Instead, I turned back and decided to wait for a new vehicle to come my way. Fortunately, no one knew how to fly a jet very well and I watched in amusement as a one soared erratically overhead and then plummeted to the ground in a fiery explosion. A minute later, a new jet spawned near my location and I jumped in.

If the on-rails jet section of the single-player game made me feel a little worried for the linearity of the campaign, the jets in the multiplayer made me incredibly excited for the possibilities and sheer freedom of mid-air dogfights. I managed to wrangle just enough control of my jet to be able to soar high above the map and flip vertically and horizontally a few times before I caught another jet headed in my direction. I noticed that I wasn't nearly as bound to the map while in the jet as I was on-foot -- instead, I had more freedom to fly around. I took off, admiring the scenery of burning oil fields, and then crested dusty mountainous regions. I decided to get a little more daring and I took my jet closer into the midst of the battlefield to try to take down some land vehicles. Unfortunately, I still didn't have the best control at slowing down and maneuvering the aircraft, so I found myself getting stuck in a tree before I bailed out of the imminent explosion.

As far as the vehicles go, I noticed that the tanks and jeeps handle pretty similarly to other Battlefield games, and that familiarity helped me take a tank and blast an entire squad of enemies that was defending Alpha. As can be expected for the series, the vehicles and their weaponry have real weight behind how they move and how they sound when firing off rounds.

The overall impression that I got from the main multiplayer modes is that Battlefield is back, plain and simple. The maps are generally huge and varied but the gameplay is still frenzied and focused enough to feel like all-out warfare. The squad-based gameplay feels even more refined than before, with so much emphasis put on helping your squad and staying together as a unit to capture points, destroy M-COM stations, or simply get more kills. This is both the Battlefield on consoles that gamers have come to love, and an entirely new beast with a better and more accurate destruction engine and a far grander sense of scale.

After getting an extended hands-on session with the multiplayer in Battlefield 3, I am incredibly excited to pick up the game on the 25th of this month. The gameplay is much more polished than the beta would have ever suggested, the graphics are very pretty on the PS3, and the support for fixing glitches and stopping hackers is definitely there.

Also, just for the fun of it, I asked Aleksander Grondel about the much-rumored "dinosaurs" in upcoming multiplayer DLC. At this, a mischievous glint shone in his eye and he gave an enigmatic smile while fumbling a little and trying to choose the best words to answer the question.

"I would leave that with... We'll see."

So yeah, dinosaurs CONFIRMED. Journalism!



MCVPacific.com - INTERVIEW: Lars Gustavsson from DICE



Spoiler



by Leigh Harris

The Battlefield 3 media and community event in Sydney last night had the most in-depth hands-on with DICE's latest opus, and even had the Frostbite 2 logo carved out of ice!

The game is looking stunning. The on-foot engine has been firmed up to compete with the best of them, it sports an edge-of-your-seat, surprising and dark single player campaign, and of course the most extensive range of vehicles and unprecedented sense of scale in modern combat games today.

MCV took the time to speak to DICE's creative director and lead designer of Battlefield 3, Lars Gustavsson:

*Given the rise of the indie sector and smartphone gaming, are there strategic changes going on within companies like DICE who make the biggest games of the year?*

I think we at DICE have always tried different things. Nowadays, the free system (which kind of originated at DICE) now has Battlefield Heroes (the free-to-play game), Battlefield 1943 as downloadable content, and I'd like to see more of this in the future. We need to be trying different business models and different paths to the market. It takes quite some effort to deliver a big title like this.

*So these methods represent different avenues for audience interaction, marketing and corollaries to the triple-A titles rather than competing markets per se?*

Yeah. There are really no rights or wrongs yet. It's all about what you want to try out as a developer.

*Battlefield has traditionally been at its weakest with the on-foot movement and combat mechanics, but what I've just played puts it easily on par with the best first-person shooters out there. How has the increased focus towards on-foot mechanics shaped the overall design direction?*

We're fortunate to have so many previous games to go back and look at. Previously, we've based the run-and-gun experience on the multiplayer testing, since there's no better way to find out the weaknesses of your first-person shooter gameplay than to have a bank of live people who sometimes do really stupid things. That's where it all originates from.

This time around, we've made a number of deliberate changes to literally everything to make it all fit the experience we wanted to deliver – a more gritty and real-life experience.

*John Riccitiello said Battlefield 3 was 'designed to take on Call of Duty'. Does that feed all the way back to the development process?*

We've been making Battlefield for 12 years now and we wouldn't have been able to do it and continuously grow if we didn't focus on our thing. So I'd use the comparison of runners. If you're running a race and you look at your competitors, you fall. If you focus on your lane, you have a chance of beating them. That's what we do at the studio. Regardless of how things are in the real world, down in the dungeon we worry about the game.

*Call of Duty: Black Ops is still coming out with DLC a year after release as Modern Warfare 3 is almost out. What has DICE done to ensure that level of ongoing support for Battlefield players? What kinds of plans do DICE have to push post-launch content?*

We've completely restructured our studio around it. Nowadays, we have operations team who looks at the title when it starts getting closer to launch (or long before) with potential downloadable content and so on, to really have a plan. Otherwise you're quite likely to start slipping. If you're focusing just before release on what you're going to ship post-launch, then I think you have problems.

So, yes there is a massive plan in place.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2011)

heh that reminds me i have the The Big Lebowski on HD DVD

Just wondering what pre order to get for Battlefield the one with Specact DLC or Physical Warfare Pack. Pretty sure both include the Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand which is just some maps.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> battlefieldo.com - XBOX360 PRE-ORDERS 9 TIMES TO PC



curious... wonder where modern warfare 3 pc is on that chart?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 12, 2011)

all else is null and void till you watch this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBzoBgfm55w&feature=topvideos_mfh


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> all else is null and void till you watch this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBzoBgfm55w&feature=topvideos_mfh



I want 2:28 seconds of my life back Crazy.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You can think BC2's VOIP was working all you want, but it's clear you never played the game  VOIP was enabled, but it rarely ever worked. So the concept of VOIP ingame was there in their last game, it just didn't work 99% of the time(not sure if that really counts).
> 
> 
> 
> Played Death Island using it, quality is sub-par, not sure if you think this is rocket science and you know all these "secrets" we don't, but you talk like that. You don't need VOIP or Comma Rose to play as an effective team with strangers. I personally would rather not talk with strangers, heck I am pretty silent in TS. And as I already said, people don't even pay attention to your soldier screaming directly in their ear hole, a bunch of monotone voice commands coming off Comma Rose isn't going to change that. Not to mention, using Q to mark objectives will let your squad know your plans (though 99% of the time they won't pay attention anyways, once again why Comma Rose doesn't matter). Pressing Q to mark soldiers will let Squad Mates know exactly where to expect soldiers. For any aware player thats more than enough. I really can't think of anything else thats really needed, I rarely rely on random strangers to support me anyways, because most of the time if you expect that, they just fail and you get let down.


VOIP in BC2 was working until later it was disabled via update.  If there was a problem it would have been better to fix it.  So you admit that there are other games that actually use voip, good that's all the point there is to make.  It doesn't matter if you thought voip is "good" or not the idea is that the option is there to use if one wanted to.  Also, with a command rose one can use the feature to communicate further as a team/squad if they wanted to.  If you don't want to use command rose and just use it's Q function it's there for use as well.  But the option should be there regardless if you want to use it or not.  However, others would .

But I'm not seeing you suggesting that:
console
steam
or any other game has to have a web browser to use voip though.  So it is convenient and pretty common to expect that in game. 
Oh BTW, looks like they also confirmed no in game ping as well.  I take it you don't think we need that as well, lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2011)

Were going to need a clean up on isle 3











http://www.screenjunkies.com/movies/movie-lists/31-abide-able-big-lebowski-animated-gifs/1/


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 13, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> VOIP in BC2 was working until later it was disabled via update.  If there was a problem it would have been better to fix it.  So you admit that there are other games that actually use voip, good that's all the point there is to make.  It doesn't matter if you thought voip is "good" or not the idea is that the option is there to use if one wanted to.  Also, with a command rose one can use the feature to communicate further as a team/squad if they wanted to.  If you don't want to use command rose and just use it's Q function it's there for use as well.  But the option should be there regardless if you want to use it or not.  However, others would .
> 
> But I'm not seeing you suggesting that:
> console
> ...



I will gripe about ingame ping a bit, but it just means I need to install my keyboard software.

I think that a point should be made here. DICE, at this point in development, has to decide what to cut out of release because they are not gods, and they don't have time to add everything. what I think Kurgan and I are saying is that we would rather they cut VOiP and ingame server browser, and focus on more important things. I would rather have solid servers and smooth gameplay than crappy browser and shoddy voice support. 

also BC2 had voip at least up until this summer, and was patched out because they couldn't fix it with the dev time they had. are you really saying you want them to try to put in something that doesn't work and then spend valuable resources patching it for a year before finally removing it? cause that is all I am getting from you.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want 2:28 seconds of my life back Crazy.



Like you'd actually do anything with it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 13, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> Did you get stabbed again Crazy? SHUT THE PHUCK UP DONNIE!!!
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/595825245366464655/E4DC1D5A8DC47A85F0555EADE792F57B19522E1D/



yes you got me Reayth but its okay

i beat you in every other statistic on that server

I out killed and out scored you lol with a shit team,  but its okay you can have my tags Reayth make sure to keep them warm ill take em back when BF3 is out.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 13, 2011)

Gametrailers.com - Return to Battle Interview HD
War has evolved! Find out how the Battlefield franchise has changed with the times in this Interview with Executive Producer Patrick Bach!

Gametrailers.com - Battlelog Interview HD
The Battlelog syncs your experience far beyond the game with social network integration. Get the details in this Interview with Producer Fredrik Loving!

guardian.co.uk - Battlefield 3 – campaign preview   *** Spoiler alert ***



Spoiler



We play through the first few missions in Battlefield 3's closely guarded campaign mode

_[The following preview contains details of the first three missions in the Battlefield 3 campaign mode. Very little of the story is revealed, but aspects of those levels are discussed.]_

We can't tell you how it starts. That's the big secret. EA Dice has revealed very little about the story behind the Battlefield 3 campaign mode – although, of course, we know it involves a flare-up in the Middle East with a fictitious military faction known as the PLR, looking to seize control of the entire area. In the background, some kind of terrorist threat has been made against "the free world" (whatever that means) and lead character Sgt Blackburn of the US marines is somehow slap-bang in the middle of it all.

After a prelude mission that we're not allowed to write about, the action kicks off with Blackburn being interrogated by two fist-banging funsters from Homeland Security. They shout about his involvement in some sort of covert military activity, then threaten him with the fact they already know the truth. And at the end, there's a flashback to that fateful event, which becomes mission two, Operation Sword Breaker. Ah yes, you may already be thinking, we're back to Black Ops again: frame narrative, implicated lead character, angry anonymous men… Although at least this time, no one is shouting "Those fucking numbers!" every five seconds.

Sword Breaker, it turns out is a level that's been heavily previewed in trailers for the game. Set in a crumbling city on the Iran-Iraq border, the mission involves Sgt Blackburn and his squad setting out to locate a group of marines who've gone missing while investigating a possible IED in the crowded meat market.

It's in to the backstreets of this scorched town that we venture first, through alleys thick with rubbish and rubble, following squad-mates Montes, Chaffin, Campo and Mantovic. I played the Xbox 360 version, and despite some minor scenic pop-up, the visuals are intricate and impressive. Sun light glints off the screen and hits the narrow streets with intermittent beams in which dust and refuse glint and swirl. We bundle through as squalid apartment block, its pulverised rooms littered with skeletal furniture, and out into an open street. "No civvies – I don't like this shit," says one of your men as, on cue, a sniper shot rings out and Chaffin collapses to the deck.

From here, there's a frenzied firefight as PLR fighters clamber over walls and into a nearby car park, letting rip with AK-47s. In a battered building, there are two men with RPGs, firing down onto our position. At one point I run to hide behind a truck, just as it's obliterated by a rocket, a severed door zooms past my head. It's visceral, gripping stuff, the slightly grainy graphics and grimly authentic gunfire sounds giving the set piece a documentary feel. As I fire at the RPG positions, great clumps explode out of the concrete walls, leaving craters the size of dustbin lids.

Later, we're out on a rooftop, trying to locate a sniper in another building. Our small squad ducks between cover positions, and in these moments of safety it's possible to look out over the city, a mass of sandy coloured blocks, with an outcrop of shadowed skyscrapers in the distance. It's the sort of vista we've been seeing for years on news reports from the Middle East – the familiarity, the level of intricate detail, is weirdly unsettling.

And then, the climax. There's a pitch battle along a multi-lane highway pockmarked with burnt-out vehicles. At one point, you have to follow a wire leading from an unexploded IED fitted under a truck to a dank cellar where the detonator device sits. There's some quick QTE melee combat against the bomber, an elaborate tussle that only requires two button inputs, and then we're on the street again, mounting an RPG point on a road bridge, and then clambering onto a machine gun, mounted in a flat-bed truck. At times, there's confusion about where I'm supposed to be going, who I'm firing at, where they are; AI soldiers hide amid vehicles and pop-our briefly on rooftops; there are few spawned groups of idiots running down the street.

And of course, as you'll have seen from the trailers, this one ends in a gigantic earthquake, which brings down a building just yards from your position.

The next mission kicks off hours later. It's night and PLR troops are patrolling the wrecked city looking for US troops. Blackburn is holed up alone amid the wreckage and must crawl through the rubble (at one point doing a QTE combat with a rat – seriously) to reach a safe point. Once again, the detail is impressive; rubbish swirls through the air, cars can be seen teetering on the brink of chasms split into the eight-lane roadway. Blackburn stumbles into what looks like an abandoned church, where three guards stand idly chatting. The one nearest you has an assault rifle. It's time to take it.

The next mission is a stark contrast, and as hinted in the tank-dominated Thunder Run trailer, it shows that the single-player campaign will be littered with vehicle missions. We're out in the Persian Gulf on an aircraft carrier, this time controlling Lt Colby Hawkins, the female co-pilot in an F-18, about to carry out a raid on an enemy airfield where a key PLR leader may be hiding out. First, there's some routine air combat, in which the player must lock the target reticule on MiG jets, blasting them out of the skies in an impressive rumbling blast of fire and smoke. There's also a counter-measure option on the left trigger, which dumps flares in your wake to misdirect enemy missiles. It's all very fast and tense.

Then, similarly to the aircraft missions in Call of Duty, we get a bird's eye view of the landing strip below, laser sighting taxiing fighter planes for air strikes. This sequence is a little confusing; the craft are hard to spot without zooming in your camera view, but then you're too close to survey the area properly, so its easy to miss the jets readying for take off. AS in Black Ops or Modern Warfare, you're either going to see all this as a interesting change of pace or a frustrating aside to the main action. Story-wise, it's there to build the tension and widen the scope of the story. We've got to work out Blackburn's role in all this.

EA Dice has been teasing a different approach to narrative but so far this seems to be military shooter business as usual. There are corridor runs through decrepit buildings, sudden skirmishes in open streets, then little mini-quests to diffuse bombs or hop on gun emplacements. This is the same sort of territory as Medal of Honor and CoD.

Yet in the dialogue, there's a weird dichotomy between cynicism and jingoism: one minute it's all gung-ho chatter, the next someone is pointing out that America was founded, "by terrorists, for terrorists" – "What do you think the revolutionary war was?" he continues as you creep up on a potential firefight. "History is defined by the victors…" It's like half the development team was watching Generation Kill while the other half was high-fiving its way through George Bush war speeches. But that could be a good thing; it's interesting. It makes you wonder where this story is going. Just as long as its framed narrative, its focus on one soldier amid a vast conflict, and the faint whiff of paranoia and conspiracy doesn't run us too close to a certain 20m-selling Treyarch game released last year…


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Like you'd actually do anything with it.



Sure he would. He'd listen to some crappy 90s music.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2011)

Great.... I dont need an M95 rifle to snipe pilots out of cockpits.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Great.... I dont need an M95 rifle to snipe pilots out of cockpits.



You didn't in BC2? At least I don't think so, I swore I headshot a pilot out with a GOL. Not sure if you meant to quote something from that top article or not, I usually don't read those interviews though.



EastCoasthandle said:


> VOIP in BC2 was working until later it was disabled via update.  If there was a problem it would have been better to fix it.  So you admit that there are other games that actually use voip, good that's all the point there is to make.  It doesn't matter if you thought voip is "good" or not the idea is that the option is there to use if one wanted to.  Also, with a command rose one can use the feature to communicate further as a team/squad if they wanted to.  If you don't want to use command rose and just use it's Q function it's there for use as well.  But the option should be there regardless if you want to use it or not.  However, others would .
> 
> But I'm not seeing you suggesting that:
> console
> ...



No BC2's in-game VOIP could hardly be considered working. It would randomly, which was never good enough to get a squad together to communicate.

You sound like a person who would say, "because a cripple needs a walker, means I need one too.". You have made the comparison to consoles getting VOIP, it's because they have zero other options. No VOIP, no team chat. Any VOIP PC game I have ever played, or most others that I know have played (even if they supported VOIP), people used TS, Vent, or Skype instead. 

And as far as the Comma Rose, my point is it's a waste of Dev time. It's not needed, I don't understand why you are so insistant on them just wasting more time adding useless junk. I would like you to point out a time when Comma Rose is needed, because I can't think of one. And even if I could, my random teamates wouldn't even care. And if I was playing with others, I would just let them know through TS. Rather than stop running, click a button, then make mouse motions in directions, look at the options to select, then finally make a selection. Slow and clunky is all Comma Rose is.

I'm not sure on what you meant by the list, except the ping part. And since that has nothing to do with Comma Rose (a clunky useless feature you want added just for the sake of more features), and VOIP (something that isn't a huge deal on PC's since we have so many options out there, and random people you don't know wont want to hear you), you feel the need to compare my opinion on those to Ping (something that is important and used, and doesn't take a ton of dev time to add a new column with info they already have).


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2011)

Am I the only one who's unhappy that crawling is back?

I just played a couple of BC2 Rush game... It feels so right without crawling.

BTW, will they reduce ammo box and medic kit size? It's freaking huge compared to BC2's...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Am I the only one who's unhappy that crawling is back?
> 
> I just played a couple of BC2 Rush game... It feels so right without crawling.
> 
> BTW, will they reduce ammo box and medic kit size? It's freaking huge compared to BC2's...


 I hope not when you get the squad extra ammo mags the boxes go pretty fast in a squad when you have 1 of each engineer,sniper,supply,assault they all get the extra mag capacity with you too.So if you have 2 guys using the m249 meat-saw the ammo goes really quicker.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Am I the only one who's unhappy that crawling is back?
> 
> I just played a couple of BC2 Rush game... It feels so right without crawling.
> 
> BTW, will they reduce ammo box and medic kit size? It's freaking huge compared to BC2's...



Sorry but you're......








On that one.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry but you're......
> 
> http://s3-ak.buzzfed.com/static/ima...ever-alone-guy-painting-6308-1286169769-5.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Am I the only one who's unhappy that crawling is back?
> 
> I just played a couple of BC2 Rush game... It feels so right without crawling.



I said the samething back in BC2. Prone just slows down the game and promotes camping. The old games needed it because they lacked cover, but hardware is so powerful now days they put cover everywhere.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry but you're......
> 
> http://s3-ak.buzzfed.com/static/ima...ever-alone-guy-painting-6308-1286169769-5.jpg
> 
> On that one.



Nope, I'm with him.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Prone just slows down the game and promotes camping



i don't think slowing it down is a bad thing. i like tactics and strategy to matter, not just reaction time.  that's my problem with mw series, is that it's so quick. i was happy when i read that the beta was more tuned mw style to test firefights, but that in release it will be balanced more for strategy and you won't die so quickly.

as for promoting camping, i can't deny there are people who abuse it - but there are people who abuse EVERYTHING. I'll stick to servers where they allow prone but frown on camping, or run a server so i can kick campers - but tactically the ability to prone i am glad is in here.

then again, you are more often in the middle of the firefight, i don't like to stay there long.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I hope not when you get the squad extra ammo mags the boxes go pretty fast in a squad when you have 1 of each engineer,sniper,supply,assault they all get the extra mag capacity with you too.So if you have 2 guys using the m249 meat-saw the ammo goes really quicker.



I mean the size of the box... It blocks my view.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i don't think slowing it down is a bad thing. i like tactics and strategy to matter, not just reaction time.  that's my problem with mw series, is that it's so quick. i was happy when i read that the beta was more tuned mw style to test firefights, but that in release it will be balanced more for strategy and you won't die so quickly.
> 
> as for promoting camping, i can't deny there are people who abuse it - but there are people who abuse EVERYTHING. I'll stick to servers where they allow prone but frown on camping, or run a server so i can kick campers - but tactically the ability to prone i am glad is in here.
> 
> then again, you are more often in the middle of the firefight, i don't like to stay there long.



I don't mind a game slowing down a bit, it's why I played on Normal vs HC. But I don't mean combat, I just mean flag capping, crate arming, that kind of stuff. People will find a stupid place to sit prone where you can barely see the top of their head, yet they somehow can shoot even though their gun is hidden. And they will just sit there.

The beta seemed to promote camping a bit too much for my likes, it's extremely hard to spot people and very easy to die. But all tweaking may change that. I'm not saying I mind prone though, it's fine, I just didn't have a problem when it wasn't an option.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I mean the size of the box... It blocks my view.



Only when you're crawling (prone) does the size of the box get in your way. Just throw the box beside you.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 13, 2011)

Prone position is great. But it comes at a price. There will now be Bunny Hopping and Dolphin Divers.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Only when you're crawling (prone) does the size of the box get in your way. Just throw the box beside you.



People throw it in my face -_-.

The animation is slow too. I should make a video later when BF3 is out to see how slower it is.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't mind a game slowing down a bit, it's why I played on Normal vs HC. But I don't mean combat, I just mean flag capping, crate arming, that kind of stuff. People will find a stupid place to sit prone where you can barely see the top of their head, yet they somehow can shoot even though their gun is hidden. And they will just sit there.
> 
> The beta seemed to promote camping a bit too much for my likes, it's extremely hard to spot people and very easy to die. But all tweaking may change that. I'm not saying I mind prone though, it's fine, I just didn't have a problem when it wasn't an option.



I agree with this.  I kept on getting picked off by campers laying prone in bushes in the beta.  They know that as soon as they kill you to get up and move over a couple of bushes in case you go hunting for them.  Pretty irritating, that's why I love the tank though!


----------



## Millennium (Oct 13, 2011)

I got a free game coupon from Origin today. Completely unexpected, a couple weeks ago I contacted origin support about changing my origin name to something more anonymous, they said it's not possible, I thought fair enough... and thought that would be the end of it.

Today I got an email from origin with a code for a free game to say sorry! Nice CS origin I am impressed. On the other hand, it doesn't work for pre orders and within 30 days of a game's release.

So I have a couple of options, cancel my (non-origin) BF3 preorder and save £30, but wait a month after release to get BF3, or maybe get some other game. Mass Effect 2 seems to be a good choice. Hmm, decisions.

To be honest, to save £30, I don't mind waiting a month and giving EA a chance to patch the release game... so I will probably get BF3 with my voucher. So I will be joining the BF3 party, just a little later then before! I'm cheap like that lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I got a free game coupon from Origin today. Completely unexpected, a couple weeks ago I contacted origin support about changing my origin name to something more anonymous, they said it's not possible, I thought fair enough... and thought that would be the end of it.
> 
> Today I got an email from origin with a code for a free game to say sorry! Nice CS origin I am impressed. On the other hand, it doesn't work for pre orders and within 30 days of a game's release.
> 
> ...



Make sure it doesn't expire or have any restrictions.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 13, 2011)

Doesn't expire till the end of 2011, but thanks for the tip 

If anyone has any reason to contact origin support, asking for something they are unlikely to be able to sort out, this might be a good time to do it assuming they are still doing this free game thing... just sayin'


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Millennium said:


> thanks for the tip



Thats what she said.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2011)

Millennium said:


> So I will be joining the BF3 party, just a little later then before! I'm cheap like that lol



Get ready to get pwned by people with all the unlocks.

Standard weapons are good. but unlocks are better....specially that UMP-45.

Occasionally. unlocked pistols are also 500% more lethal then any long rifle like the M16 etc etc at close range.

youre gonna be everyones bitch until you rank up and get your unlocks


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 13, 2011)

Millennium said:


> So I have a couple of options, cancel my (non-origin) BF3 preorder and save £30, but wait a month after release to get BF3, or maybe get some other game. Mass Effect 2 seems to be a good choice. Hmm, decisions.
> 
> To be honest, to save £30, I don't mind waiting a month and giving EA a chance to patch the release game... so I will probably get BF3 with my voucher. So I will be joining the BF3 party, just a little later then before! I'm cheap like that lol



Yeah, don't get ME2 with that voucher. ME2 is a perfectly good game, but obtaining it like that would not only waste the voucher (given ME3 combo deals and holiday sales are right around the corner), it would just put a game in your library that needs an amount of time too excessive to invest given the games that are coming out between now and 2012.

Save your money and your time.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No BC2's in-game VOIP could hardly be considered working. It would randomly, which was never good enough to get a squad together to communicate.


I actually do recall it working at launch.   If there was a problem with it later on they should have fixed it.  Are you not aware that last month they  released BC2 patch (including beta)?  Take a look at what was fixed.  



1Kurgan1 said:


> You sound like a person who would say, "because a cripple needs a walker, means I need one too.". You have made the comparison to consoles getting VOIP, it's because they have zero other options. No VOIP, no team chat. Any VOIP PC game I have ever played, or most others that I know have played (even if they supported VOIP), people used TS, Vent, or Skype instead.


This makes no sense, lol.  Consolers have the option to speak to whomever in game.  They don't need to alt-tab out of game, start a web browser, log in, then create a party to do it.  Neither is that found in steam.  All other 3rd party voip programs work best with people you know.  Not with pubbers joining that map.  Besides, I seriously doubt that pubbers would alt tab out the game, download "your 3rd party voip", install it, create an account, join your channel just to play the remainder of that round.  



1Kurgan1 said:


> And as far as the Comma Rose, my point is it's a waste of Dev time. It's not needed, I don't understand why you are so insistant on them just wasting more time adding useless junk. I would like you to point out a time when Comma Rose is needed, because I can't think of one. And even if I could, my random teamates wouldn't even care. And if I was playing with others, I would just let them know through TS. Rather than stop running, click a button, then make mouse motions in directions, look at the options to select, then finally make a selection. Slow and clunky is all Comma Rose is.
> 
> I'm not sure on what you meant by the list, except the ping part. And since that has nothing to do with Comma Rose (a clunky useless feature you want added just for the sake of more features), and VOIP (something that isn't a huge deal on PC's since we have so many options out there, and random people you don't know wont want to hear you), you feel the need to compare my opinion on those to Ping (something that is important and used, and doesn't take a ton of dev time to add a new column with info they already have).


The list is self explanatory.  Do you want more?  
No mod tools.                  http://ie.pc.ign.com/articles/119/1194776p1.html
Questionable joystick support.  http://uk.pc.gamespy.com/pc/battlefield-3/1199753p1.html
No Command Rose at launch.     http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/124208253642096640
No In game ping.        http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/124208854702624769
No in game voip.        http://twitter.com/#!/GameSpy/status/123956771961315329
Scrabble changes ID       http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1440000-change-your-origin-name.html
There is a few more with links.  This is what we are faced with once the game is released.  Making it clear that VOIP isn't the only issue people have mentioned so far.  Also, if the developers is trying to get command rose working I wouldn't consider it a waste of time.  Well, at least they don't consider it as such, lol.  Although it remains to be seen that's the most current information I have on it right now.

But it's clear we won't get anywhere with this because we won't agree.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I actually do recall it working at launch.   If there was a problem with it later on they should have fixed it.  Are you not aware that last month they  released BC2 patch (including beta)?  Take a look at what was fixed.



Then you must be one of the lucky few who it worked for. Because I never remember being able to use it when I wanted. I eventually turned it off because sometimes it would randomly work. I haven't played BC2 in over a month, so haven't paid attention, or cared about any patches, and since we aren't talking about anytime recently, I don't see what it has to do with anything.



EastCoasthandle said:


> This makes no sense, lol.  Consolers have the option to speak to whomever in game.  They don't need to alt-tab out of game, start a web browser, log in, then create a party to do it.  Neither is that found in steam.  All other 3rd party voip programs work best with people you know.  Not with pubbers joining that map.  Besides, I seriously doubt that pubbers would alt tab out the game, download "your 3rd party voip", install it, create an account, join your channel just to play the remainder of that round.



Makes perfect sense, consoles are cripples, they don't have the options we have, I love the utility my PC gives me, it's why I game on it. I don't know why you are alt tabbing, or why it is so strenuous of an activity (I constantly do it to browse stats, other websites like TPU, or start music). And I don't know what you mean by create a party, Skype is extremely easy to use if no one a person knows has a TS or a Vent, and the best thing about it and the reason I use this over ingame voice, is because when you leave a map VOIP is gone, that is useless, nice to be able to talk then when deciding what your group wants to play next server wise. And I thought you were all up in arms about pugs being the reason you want VOIP, since that isn't what you were on about, then it just solidifies my position. I would rather use a program that is made for talking, something where I can control inbound and outbound volume, change push to talk or non-push, set overlays, and tons of other options, and remain chatting while not in a server. I can't think of any game (on PC or Console) that offers that, and thats why PC is great, embrace your PC.



EastCoasthandle said:


> The list is self explanatory.  Do you want more?
> No mod tools.                  http://ie.pc.ign.com/articles/119/1194776p1.html
> Questionable joystick support.  http://uk.pc.gamespy.com/pc/battlefield-3/1199753p1.html
> No Command Rose at launch.     http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/124208253642096640
> ...



I didn't say anything about mod tools, ping, or joystick. Once again I don't see why you are bringing up things that are off the topic me and you have been discussing. Or things that are completely different, jets and joysticks are much more important than Comma Rose, Ping is much simpler to add than VOIP or Comma Rose, and mod tools are probably the most important thing to add. But you have many issues with this game, and thats my point, you are concentrated on the wrong ones, I would rather see other things fixed or added than Comma Rose and VOIP. If I was on console and had no VOIP, then maybe, but we are on PC, embrace that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2011)

So I opted for physical copy from Origin. I wonder when I will actually receive it.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

never?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You didn't in BC2? At least I don't think so, I swore I headshot a pilot out with a GOL. Not sure if you meant to quote something from that top article or not, I usually don't read those interviews though.



Quoting from the article. In BF2 you needed an M95 to snipe noobs out of cockpits so you could jack their plane or chopper, wouldnt work on any other gun.

I didnt really bother wasting my time sniping choppers in BC2 - I had no idea you could snipe team mates out of choppers.... either that or i was firing at the wrong place. but i generally hated the choppers in BC2, Ive never flown one as i deem it a waste of time as they go down too easily. and the passenger gun is restricted to a 3 round burst which limits the overall damage you can do while in a chopper. and both those things annoy the fuck out of me so i couldnt give a shit. give me a quadbike or a jeep so i can get to the frontline as soon as possible and im happy.


so theyve removed the restriction and any gun can fire through glass so it was only fair that all the weapons can kill pilots while their in the cockpit.

-----

the only big change is that we spawn in choppers or jets now - or at least that was the case for the beta.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I knew you could do it in Bc2 though I was never successful. Then again I only really played Recon for any amount of time in the week before the beta. 




digibucc said:


> never?




Where that Unthanks button?


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 13, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> Did you get stabbed again Crazy? SHUT THE PHUCK UP DONNIE!!!
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/595825245366464655/E4DC1D5A8DC47A85F0555EADE792F57B19522E1D/



Im sorry Crazy that wont be happening. You will never stab me again. I have uninstalled my BFBC2 and canceled my BF3 preorder. Tag your it!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 13, 2011)

you didnt cancel BF3 because if you did that makes you a pussy as even tho i bitched and complained my copy is still on its way.

so if you did cancel id have to say your chicken


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 13, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battleblog #13: Multiplayer map reveal, from the streets of Paris to the outskirts of Tehran



> BY: HBrun POSTED: Oct 13, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> _The 9 multiplayer maps in Battlefield 3 offer every style of gameplay from dense urban combat to all-out vehicle warfare on vast landscapes. Read on for the design ideas behind the multiplayer maps in Battlefield 3, straight from Niklas Åstrand, one of the level designers at DICE. The remaining maps will be revealed here on the blog tomorrow._
> 
> ...



zh1nt0 on BF3 Map design...



Spoiler






			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> So, I´ve seen many threads on this forum regarding the maps and some of the flags being very close together.
> 
> ...





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> No not really.
> 
> The key here is to make sure that any player type can enjoy any map.
> We had some maps in previous titels which focused quite a lot on only one type of playstyle.
> ...



==================================================

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Going to go through ea uk forums with @IlCarpentero later today. It's important and necessary. #BF3"

==================================================



CVG - DICE Has "a massive Battlefield 3 DLC plan"



Spoiler



"We've completely restructured our studio around it""

*DICE has hinted at an ambitious year-round DLC plan for Battlefield 3*

Asked if the company intends to offer the same level of ongoing support for Battlefield 3 players as rival series Call of Duty does, creative director Lars Gustavsson told MCV the developer has "completely restructured" the studio around its plans for add-on content for the upcoming FPS.

"Nowadays, we have operations team who looks at the title when it starts getting closer to launch (or long before) with potential downloadable content and so on, to really have a plan," he said.

"Otherwise you're quite likely to start slipping. If you're focusing just before release on what you're going to ship post-launch, then I think you have problems.

"So, yes there is a massive plan in place."

Our own Jake Denton is of the opinion that the DLC model is getting out of hand. Let us know what you think.


 Watch in HD No comments yet, be the first!
Battlefield 3 producer Patrick Liu said earlier this week he thinks EA's franchise has the edge on Call of Duty, although he admitted he's just pleased his game's being bracketed in the same league as the current FPS genre king.

Yesterday EA released a new Battlefield 3 trailer focusing on the shooter's destruction gameplay.



I think this is a different version than the previously posted video of Operation Firestorm.  Same DICE guy narrating, though (Aleksander Grondal).



Spoiler



GameSpot - [yt]e-TxCyEvMsw[/yt]Battlefield 3 Operation Firestorm Multiplayer Map (Javelin, Thermal, & More!)[/URL]



How to change Origin ID :



Spoiler



Download Scrabble Free for iOS and then log in with your Origin account. Once you've logged in go to settings (the little gear in the bottom left corner) and then click on "Edit Account" and there you go. You can change your username to something you are more comfortable with. Same for Android.

Scrabble Free

(not tested myself)



It's fake...I think...


Spoiler


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you didnt cancel BF3 because if you did that makes you a pussy as even tho i bitched and complained my copy is still on its way.
> 
> so if you did cancel id have to say your chicken



I GOT UR TAGS!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

So I need to get an iphone to be able to change my origin ID??


----------



## digibucc (Oct 14, 2011)

i thought i read that you will be able to create additional soldiers.  just name that one what you want.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Quoting from the article. In BF2 you needed an M95 to snipe noobs out of cockpits so you could jack their plane or chopper, wouldnt work on any other gun.
> 
> I didnt really bother wasting my time sniping choppers in BC2 - I had no idea you could snipe team mates out of choppers.... either that or i was firing at the wrong place. but i generally hated the choppers in BC2, Ive never flown one as i deem it a waste of time as they go down too easily. and the passenger gun is restricted to a 3 round burst which limits the overall damage you can do while in a chopper. and both those things annoy the fuck out of me so i couldnt give a shit. give me a quadbike or a jeep so i can get to the frontline as soon as possible and im happy.
> 
> so theyve removed the restriction and any gun can fire through glass so it was only fair that all the weapons can kill pilots while their in the cockpit.



Ah I wasn't a huge BF2 fan, so didn't play much. But in BC2 I shot a pilot out of the transport chopper on Heavy Metal, got a 500+ bonus, so he was way out there on distance. Point blank with a Sniper Rifle in a friendly Chopper on HC you should have easily been able to drop them out of the chopper. But it seems you didn't go in choppers much in BC2, they definitely don't have 3 round bursts, I believe it's 5, which was plenty enough to tear anything but tanks apart. The choppers were fine, if you were a bad pilot, you were getting traced and going down, but a good pilot good dominate with a good nose gunner, even with a ton of people trying to trace them.



GullyFoyle said:


> zh1nt0 on BF3 Map design...



I like that strategy. It makes it feel more like a real war, having city sections and open areas of a map, makes it feel large.



GullyFoyle said:


> How to change Origin ID :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doubt that works. All thats going to do is change your display name when you play Scrabble on your phone. Each time you make a "Persona" for an EA game, it's what it displays when you play that game (not sure why BF3 isn't doing this), and it adds it to your persona list. Buit your EA master account will still hold it's main name. Heck, switching personas didn't even work before or during Origin. My EA master account has been locked as Grevenilvec for 2 years, and every few months I tried changing it to 1Kurgan1 that was one of my other persona's. But it wouldn't let me, even though I selected it and said for it to change.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i thought i read that you will be able to create additional soldiers.  just name that one what you want.



I read the exact opposite.. soldier name is linked to your origin account


----------



## Boneface (Oct 14, 2011)

Changing name in scrabble works, just did it, logged into my origins acct and its now Boneface1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah I wasn't a huge BF2 fan, so didn't play much. But in BC2 I shot a pilot out of the transport chopper on Heavy Metal, got a 500+ bonus, so he was way out there on distance. Point blank with a Sniper Rifle in a friendly Chopper on HC you should have easily been able to drop them out of the chopper. But it seems you didn't go in choppers much in BC2, they definitely don't have 3 round bursts, I believe it's 5, which was plenty enough to tear anything but tanks apart. The choppers were fine, if you were a bad pilot, you were getting traced and going down, but a good pilot good dominate with a good nose gunner, even with a ton of people trying to trace them.



I was a huge BF2 fan. I was also prefered to be the pilot 99% of the time instead of the passenger/gunner. so i will be resuming my duties as such.

I dont trust anyone else in the pilot seat but myself and one other friend of mine.

Im extremely happy they buffed up the points you get for supporting your team. I spent hours in wake island and other maps flying soldiers to the frontline and pulling them out when they were being overrun and i hardly got any points for doing it unless one of the gunners on the blackhawk actually managed to kill something. that gun was extremely weak vs infantry. but they buffed it with the 1.51 patch i think. Not that it matters as i dont play BF2 anymore.

But im not there for a good K/D ratio. I play for fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Changing name in scrabble works, just did it, logged into my origins acct and its now Boneface1



Looks like I need to emulate an Android and do this.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks like I need to emulate an Android and do this.



Emulated on your PC?  A how-to would be appreciated!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I read the exact opposite.. soldier name is linked to your origin account



in the beta, your first soldier - and probably retail, is made automatically and is given your origin name. but there was a soldiers option(disabled) in battlelog (as bc2 had in game) that allowed you to create another soldier. I read that you would be able to give them the name you want. of course i have no idea where, but i am confident that is the case. i saw the soldiers menu myself but again, disabled.

but if scrabble works woo hoo


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 14, 2011)

Destructiod.com - The newly revamped co-op mode of Battlefield 3



Spoiler



4:45 PM on 10.13.2011   |   Casey Baker

Fans of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 clamored for a cooperative mode for months after the game released, and when it finally came in the form of "Onslaught Mode," many were disappointed at its lackluster AI and generally tacked-on design.  

Battlefield 3's new co-op mode seems poised to change all of this, with dedicated co-op missions that take you and a buddy through a fully fleshed out map with enemies that react in a challenging and intelligent way.

During EA's Final Hours event, I paired up with another game journalist in a mission called "Hit and Run," where we began in a darkened office complex at night and were instructed to quickly put claymore mines down in preparation for an imminent breach.

The enemies breached from all sides, their flashlights blinding us as they came in through windows and battered-down doors. I quickly hunkered down under a desk while my teammate uttered a few words of surprise as he was taken down in the other room. I realized I would have to be quick if we were ever going to get past the first part of the mission, so I tossed a couple of grenades, stepped out of cover for a moment to take down who was left, and then ran to the darkened room, where my downed teammate was still engaged in an intense gun fight with a guy shining his flashlight at him. Fortunately, my teammate took him down and I ran over and helped him up.

This scenario played out many times over the next parts of the mission (usually I was the one down while my teammate dove from cover to help me, as I was often a little too gung-ho to get into the action.) Even though we had set the gameplay to "Easy" mode, the enemies provided a serious challenge and we had to communicate frequently to call out where enemies were taking us down from or to coordinate attacks where one of us would distract the enemy AI and the other would flank them.

At one point in the mission, we even had to separate with one of us taking the floor below and the other taking the floor above. Through consecutive playthroughs we noticed that the gameplay would even change up at this part a bit, so that one of us was always immediately attacked as we breached a door while the other had a moment to breathe before running into the room.

Most of all, this mode was actually really exciting. It was filled with tense moments and with a good co-op buddy it provided a challenging and fun scenario that required serious strategy and good communication. We played through the map at least six times before we managed to beat it, though in one of those instances we had to restart the game because it stopped bringing us to any new checkpoints when we were ready to breach a door. Even with this potentially game-breaking glitch (which we made sure the reps were well aware of), we didn't really mind as it gave us an excuse to play through the beginning again and figure out what new way we could approach the earlier intense firefights. Granted, even our build of the game was still not the finished product, so our experience of the glitch is probably (hopefully) already being dealt with before release.

The mission ended with an exciting little portion where I commandeered a jeep and drove it through a parking garage with the enemy surrounding us as my partner did his best to take potshots from the window. I completely controlled the driving, and it gave me a moment of feeling like a total Die Hard badass as I avoided insane enemies shooting machine guns from their cars and even launching rockets at our vehicle as we swerved and veered out of the garage.

If this mission was anything to go by, the other five co-op missions included in Battlefield 3 should be an awesome addition to the normal multiplayer modes with a lot of replayability and tense moments of intense combat. With a good buddy at your side, spouting one-liners and dropping fools will make you feel like a true action/buddy cop movie badass.



New Dice Vehicles of BF3 Trailer



Spoiler















Battlefieldo.com - INSIDE GAMING HANDS ON – MORE OP. FIRESTORM & GRAND BAZAAR GAMEPLAY



Spoiler



Inside Gaming’s Rob Smith posted yet another Battlefield 3 Preview on Youtube showing Operation Firestorm and Grand Bazaar with some Gameplay Commentary. The Press embargo is set to be lifted tomorrow from the Media outlets that attended the recent press events. WE expect a lot more footage in the days to come. So make sure you follow us on our Twitter. Thanks to MrOrangeFace for the heads up.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 14, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Emulated on your PC?  A how-to would be appreciated!



Just read this thread.

Yeah, that's another one to add.  Not sure why someone would go through all that though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Emulated on your PC?  A how-to would be appreciated!



Yep, I use to do it when I played WoW and didn't want to pay for a Authenticator. They are free for Smart Phones so I just emulated an Android and got a free one for that. I'll try and tinker with it after work and post up a guide. But I'm not sure if I will change my name quite yet, I might try and squeeze a free game out of EA asking them to change my name, then change it after they tell me they can't


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 14, 2011)

The way this thread is going it is going to have half the 
posts that the BFBC2 thread has before the game is even 
released. It better be as epic as everyone is hoping.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 14, 2011)

Origin, Amazon, and Direct2Drive are all indicating that pre-load for Battlefield 3 digital editions begins on October 21st, 7:00 AM PST!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2011)

Good. I'm going to make sure and do such.


----------



## caleb (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you sure you can change that ORIGIN MAIN ID ? I think it just changes your man identity which you can also do in your EA profile page.
I get "This game isnt available in your region" haha

The thing they did with the ability to spawn in a jet is fkn genius. No more zillion noobz on airfields.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy shit. Scrabble for Android is a 22mb download.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 14, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Origin, Amazon, and Direct2Drive are all indicating that pre-load for Battlefield 3 digital editions begins on October 21st, 7:00 AM PST!



Does that mean they will take out the funds on that date ?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 14, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Does that mean they will take out the funds on that date ?



it's not a pre-order like at a brick and mortar store, online the funds are taken immediately. so whenever you bought it the funds were taken, they have to have already been taken before you begin the pre-load.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2011)

Mmmmm coop. want.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it's not a pre-order like at a brick and mortar store, online the funds are taken immediately. so whenever you bought it the funds were taken, they have to have already been taken before you begin the pre-load.



I don't think this is necessarily true but I'd have to check in this case.

Great that the preload begins that early but what about my physical copy? I gotta Live Chat I guess..


----------



## digibucc (Oct 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't think this is necessarily true but I'd have to check in this case.
> 
> Great that the preload begins that early but what about my physical copy? I gotta Live Chat I guess..



i forgot you ordered a physical copy, i was referring to DD online, not physical mail orders online. for physical it will depend on the store.

for origin i just asked:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

Dude! Would it have killed you to ask when physicals are being shipped out as well as long as you had her? lol


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't help but think you will get it later than everyone else.  I doubt they would ship early so that it arrives on or before the 25th, but I could be wrong.  Just seems to conscientious and convenient for a company like EA.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2011)

It should thanks to the magic of Day One Patch! Day One Patch is the greatest feature in games in recent history. It allows gamers to get their games months before they are actually ready to be shipped. It corrects those niggling bugs like: falling through the world, A.I. randomly failing to initialize, muddy graphics, obvious texture loads, and Fuck you, I will load the level when I damn well please.

Day One Patch, its like antiseptic spray for your games!

Warning: Day One Patch may cause 3 hour installation time, "OMG, another 1.2 GB of HDD space", broken animations, game freezes, frustration headaches, ulcers, and bloody discharge. If you have any of these symptoms, you need to calm down, its just a game. Go to Olive Garden and have a nice meal or something. Except for that last one....you should really see a doctor about that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I can't help but think you will get it later than everyone else.  I doubt they would ship early so that it arrives on or before the 25th, but I could be wrong.  Just seems to conscientious and convenient for a company like EA.



I know...I am starting to regret this already. Well they have pleasantly surprised me a couple times so far and it seems they are at least trying to get their shit together so to speak, at least in terms of Origin. Not too surprising, given how much we all love the main competition.

Maybe they'll let me change it if they can't guarantee I'll have by the 25th.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

caleb said:


> Are you sure you can change that ORIGIN MAIN ID ? I think it just changes your man identity which you can also do in your EA profile page.



That hasn't ever worked, even before Origin existed, been trying to change my main EA profile name by that method since BC2 came out.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I know...I am starting to regret this already. Well they have pleasantly surprised me a couple times so far and it seems they are at least trying to get their shit together so to speak, at least in terms of Origin. Not too surprising, given how much we all love the main competition.
> 
> Maybe they'll let me change it if they can't guarantee I'll have by the 25th.



I still can't understand why you don't get both when you buy a physical copy.  For instance, I entered my product code for MoH into Origins, and now it will let me download it instead of using the disk.  I would think the same would be true for BF3.  They should give you the code and ship the disk.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe I do get both. I am going to ask that first and foremost when I Live Chat. That would be awesomesauce.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I still can't understand why you don't get both when you buy a physical copy.  For instance, I entered my product code for MoH into Origins, and now it will let me download it instead of using the disk.  I would think the same would be true for BF3.  They should give you the code and ship the disk.



Pretty sure they will ship the disc, which contains the code, that you redeem in Origin. So you do get both, just got to wait for the disc to show up. Instead of them also sending emails out with keys and such. Just like buying a hardcopy of a Steamworks game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

Bah! 

Well enough speculation Ill know soon enough..


----------



## digibucc (Oct 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That hasn't ever worked, even before Origin existed, been trying to change my main EA profile name by that method since BC2 came out.



i tried to change mine (add the extra c) using scrabble, but because i do have digibucc(correct) as an ea id in some other game, it is taken and i can't change it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 14, 2011)

I want a woman medic class!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i tried to change mine (add the extra c) using scrabble, but because i do have digibucc(correct) as an ea id in some other game, it is taken and i can't change it.



Well that makes no sense... it counts every single Persona everyone has out there? I have like 5x 1Kurgan1 Personas for EA games linked to my profile, so can't see how it would be hard for them to allow me a name change to one of those since I have it locked down. I working on emulating an Android right now to try it myself though, but if what you say is true, thats bad newsfor me


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 14, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I want a woman



that makes at least two of us.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well that makes no sense... it counts every single Persona everyone has out there? I have like 5x 1Kurgan1 Personas for EA games linked to my profile, so can't see how it would be hard for them to allow me a name change to one of those since I have it locked down. I working on emulating an Android right now to try it myself though, but if what you say is true, thats bad newsfor me



there is  a chance i created it under a different email address. that would make more sense, so let's hope for you


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bah!
> 
> Well enough speculation Ill know soon enough..



Not soon enough for me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> there is  a chance i created it under a different email address. that would make more sense, so let's hope for you



Well I don't know how much it matters, trying my best to emulate the phone, got it working, but that didn't work on Android store, so I had to figure that out, then Android Market doesn't have Scrabble Free, so I have to go to the Android Market website which does have it, but then it says a phone isn't linked to my account so I can't download it :/


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It should thanks to the magic of Day One Patch! Day One Patch is the greatest feature in games in recent history. It allows gamers to get their games months before they are actually ready to be shipped. It corrects those niggling bugs like: falling through the world, A.I. randomly failing to initialize, muddy graphics, obvious texture loads, and Fuck you, I will load the level when I damn well please.
> 
> Day One Patch, its like antiseptic spray for your games!
> 
> Warning: Day One Patch may cause 3 hour installation time, "OMG, another 1.2 GB of HDD space", broken animations, game freezes, frustration headaches, ulcers, and bloody discharge. If you have any of these symptoms, you need to calm down, its just a game. Go to Olive Garden and have a nice meal or something. Except for that last one....you should really see a doctor about that.



I f*ck1n love day 1 - servers are too loaded and down - patch!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 14, 2011)

kurgan, ygpm


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yeah...why am I freaking out? Even if I don't get my copy on the 25th you can't really play on Day 1 (or 2...) anyway!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2011)

anyone know the status on whether BF3 is going to steam?? Last i heard it was in the works and had a high chance


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just passing along some news, Mailman is on vacation from TPU for a bit, he is in the kiddie pool with his arm floaties living it up, eta on being back sounds far off 



nvidiaintelftw said:


> anyone know the status on whether BF3 is going to steam?? Last i heard it was in the works and had a high chance



Up in the air, wouldn't hold your breath for launch, but I'm betting later it will happen.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 14, 2011)

In Europe launch day is after the 25th. Am I right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> In Europe launch day is after the 25th. Am I right?



October the 28th according to wiki


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 14, 2011)

What can I say more? Preordered through Origin didn't get the early beta access. Haven't missed anything since only the last 2 days were real fun - Caspian. Now this. Three days?! At least it's on Friday so we'll have the weekend to enjoy.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 14, 2011)

1kurgan1 said:


> just passing along some news, mailman is on vacation from tpu for a bit, he is in the kiddie pool with his arm floaties living it up, eta on being back sounds far off



wat?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

IMO, Mailman found it hard to adjust to reality after more then 10days of non-stop BF3 beta, so he decided to get away from it all for a while.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just passing along some news, Mailman is on vacation from TPU for a bit, he is in the kiddie pool with his arm floaties living it up, eta on being back sounds far off
> 
> 
> 
> Up in the air, wouldn't hold your breath for launch, but I'm betting later it will happen.



cuz im going to pre order it on amazon today. And im hoping it wont need origin!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 15, 2011)

PowerPlayr Battlefield 3 1 of 5 - Team DM on Seine Crossing - PS3 Footage


Spoiler















games.on.net - Battlefield 3 Interview - Lars Gustavsson vs. games.on.net



Spoiler



Article by Toby McCasker - Fri Oct 14, 2011 2:51pm

We demanded your questions, you provided them, and Toby put some of the ones that weren’t total raging nerdisms to Battlefield 3 creative director, Lars Gustavsson. Charge! 

_Question: Does he feel that some creative aspects of BF3 have been affected by the current popularity and trend of the Modern Warfare style of FPS, while maintaing the spirit and important elements of the Battlefield franchise ie comments that the Metro map are more similar in style and gameplay to MW than previous BF?
-	Drakand _

Lars: Ah… I guess we’re always inspired by the world around us, but when we build games – and we’ve been building Battlefield for 12 years now – we focus on our way. If you run your race and look at your competitors, then you’re bound to stumble and fall. Yes, we take inspiration from movies, games, and books, but I wouldn’t say that we go around changing our design in fear of competitors or anything. I only fear what’s living in my cupboard back home!

games.on.net: A popular consensus seems to be that Operation Metro plays very much like CoD. 
Lars: I mean, with the open beta, you can probably see our train of thought. We showed Operation Metro at E3, then Caspian Border at Gamescom, and now the open beta. We try to get data out of both of them. They are each other’s counterparts. One is infantry-focused, tight combat, and one is that typical all-out war. But going back through our games throughout the years, you’ve had Stalingrad, you’ve had Karkand; many of these levels that have been more infantry-focused. So I wouldn’t call it CoD-esque. I’d call it another flavour of Battlefield. 

_What was the reasoning for cutting private servers/LAN?
-	Matty829 _

Lars: I would say, like this: When we ship the game, that’s where it all starts. Many times the perception is when we ship the game, that’s the end of it, this what we’re going to get. That’s totally not it. If people know DICE and our previous titles, Battlefield 2 is still out there, alive. So yeah, good things come to those who wait. 

With the BF3 Beta build so old and with most of the issues that were raised by testers already patched for the final build, what was the point of the beta? Was it to test back end infrastructure, netcode and battlelog? Or was it a thinly disguised demo to build demand for the game or did it serve another purpose?
-	xanarax
Lars: I would say, especially the first chunk there with checking servers, checking backend… it’s rare that you get the possiblity to have this many gamers in there to test your backend before launch. With 1943, we totally underestimated the onslaught of happy customers, so we don’t want to repeat that again. So for us, it’s been a huge success to get all these people in there to game and of course also give us feedback on things in and around the game.

games.on.net: Have the changes from then ‘til now been drastic or minor?
Lars: When it comes to the actual game, there’s already been… I mean, we branched off the open beta build a long time ago, so we already tweaked and tuned that and did so many changes and polish. Putting up lists of them, it’s almost impossible! Overall we still take all the feedback seriously so we can kind of run through it. We talk to the community, gather this feedback, and see if there’s things that we have missed out.

games.on.net: And what kind of things do you think you’ve missed out?
Lars: Eh… there’s definitely input in a lot of areas that makes us wonder, and makes us look ahead and see maybe this is something for down the road. But it’s also about staying a bit cool, and not kind of overreacting. It’s very easy when you make games, where a competitor comes out or shows a movie of their upcoming game. It’s all CG, you don’t know what it’s going to be, but everyone gets nervous everywhere. Sometimes you just need to have a little faith in yourself, and this time around to take in the feedback from the community, and then when we ship the final game, we’ll see if we still have issues or not. Since when the game gets out there and more people start playing it, it really… it changes from day to day. People have a tendency to apply new tactics where, for example, the level stalls, and it’s about not being totally nervous and trying to change everything all the time to the latest and greatest. 

_What inspired the move to a more abstract and significantly less informative HUD design compared to previous Battlefield games? Specifically the move to a non-persistent single colour text chat box
-	Yurtles _

Lars: Okay. That text chat box is just a rudimentary implementation. It’s not the final one by far. It was just put in there to give you an idea. 

_News coming out of DICE, is that PC Voip will not be run in-game, but will be handled by a module running from Battlelog (similar to console voip running outside of the game), but it only has the ability to talk to people in your pre-defined battlelog party (i.e friends only), not other random players in the team/squad. Can you confirm this?, and if so - why the active step away from active cooperation between team/squad-mates if they are not your friends?
-	Sphinx2000_

Lars: That is true for what we will ship with, but of course we’ll look into what will happen in the future.

_In regards to 64-player matches, why is the squad size limited to 4 players? I feel the large 64-player Conquest maps warrant a return of BF2's 6-man squads. Is there any chance of this happening?
-	tranquil _

Lars: At launch we will ship with four players, and the main thinking here has been to not create any magic rabbit holes. You know, there is a certain satisfaction to actually being able to wipe a squad in order to take a flag. So yeah, we will ship with four players. 

games.on.net: I’m sensing a recurring theme to these answers of yours…
Lars: All the changes we do, we do for a reason. It’s not like we have a big hat and we write down lots of solutions and then draw them. There’s always a lot of thinking that goes into this. 

_Given that females are now allowed to serve in combat roles in many armies are there any plans to introduce a female skin?
-	me109_

Lars: That’s not in the plan, no. It’s something we’ve been talking about since, I think, even Battlefield 1942. There weren’t that many women fighting in active duty during those days. But overall, short answer: No. 

_Will there be a DAY/NIGHT time cycle throughout maps? I watched a demonstration video of the engine showing this feature off. Obviously it would be awesome to have in the game!!! So please do it!!!
-	Vagiclean _

Lars: No. It’s definitely been part of the demo to show what the engine can do. There’s definitely changes of light as levels progess and so on, but we don’t, as far as I know, work with the full day/night cycle. Especially not in multiplayer.

_Will it be possible to practice flying without having to be in an active multiplayer server? Such as a large training map or something of the sorts so people can hone their skills in the flying vehicles. 
-	Giblet1 _

Lars: Nothing in the game at launch, sadly. 

games.on.net: It seems like people want a a lot out of this game. They want everything!
That’s not necessarily a bad thing. Wanting is good!

games.on.net: But are you worried that expectations may be too high for you to ever reach them?
Lars: When I go to bed at night, I sleep well based on the fact that we have played the game every day in the office. It is a great game, it’s rock solid, a very organic experience. The vehicles are better than ever. We, as well, want to do everything – but usually, the studios that crash and burn are the ones that try to do everything. I would say it’s a touch of the mature studio mentality that stops us from going completely haywire!

games.on.net: By the way Lars, what’s your favourite cat?
Cat? Lion!

Your favourite domestic cat!
Dalmatian. I’m a dog person!



pcpowerplay.com.au - A Beta Makes A Better Battlefield



Spoiler



Posted: October 12, 2011 by: Daniel Hindes

If you left beta feedback, chances are Daniel Matros read it and filed it.

*After countless hours of Operation Metro and Caspian Border in the Battlefield 3 beta, we chat to  Global Battlefield Community Manager Daniel Matros and Creative Director Lars Gustavsson from DICE about the impact it will have on the retail release.*

*PCPP: Do you feel the beta has been a success? Did you get the data you needed?*

Matros: When first making an initiative to launch a beta, you have to have launch plans. It’s a huge puzzle. I would say that any beta is not really representative of the final game, but it’s getting there. The “puzzle” we had, as a beta, was very successful indeed. We’ve gathered a lot of good stats; a lot of good telemetry. We’ve analysed player behaviour on Battlelog, as well as on Origin, as well as in the game itself and on the servers.

So I feel the beta was very good. We made a lot of mechanical fixes and changes to the final game from the beta, based on player feedback. The final version is going to play a little bit differently than the beta.

The biggest takeaway, from my opinion, is definitely the stability of the servers. You could say we had a tidal wave of people joining the servers at once, and connecting to Battlelog. You could see the graphs spiking ninety degrees upwards. And it shows where we stand in the industry right now, and where we were before. People are still playing the 1942 beta – so obviously we’re doing something right!

*How do you sort through all the beta feedback and find the key points that are actually worth taking on board?*

Matros: We have something called telemetry gathering. Player behaviour, in the alpha and the beta – everything goes into our system. How long this player stays alive, the weapons he uses, and how many times per round the MCOM is armed and disarmed – that kind of stuff.

So depending upon our telemetry, as well as the magnitude of the feedback, we’ll feel the need to do the changes or the fixes. Of course, there are always core features of the game, such as the Commo Rose, that – if we say this is a true successor to Battlefield 2 – then, of course, in all honesty that should be in the game. But then, it all relates to our logic for the game: how we want the game to be perceived as well.

So it’s the magnitude, and our own research, that determines what needs to be implemented.

*Do you find that the telemetry is more important than the verbal feedback?*

Matros: The telemetry shows a non-personal standpoint, because it’s data. It doesn’t have feelings. It can’t explain stuff to you. It’s easier to read.

When it comes to people telling you stuff, they can always tell you how they perceive it, from their opinion. And, of course, when you have a couple million players, not everyone is going to share the same opinion.

I literally received two tweets this past ten minutes. One said, “Please nerf the weapons”. The other said, “No, no, weapon damage was good! Keep it!”

*One of them was probably getting killed more than the other…*

Matros: It’s very different as to how people perceive things. And it’s also based on what weapon you get shot with the most, where do you usually go on the maps, how do you usually flank. I think, without having spent a certain amount of hours on the battlefield, you can’t really leave feedback regarding everything. You really need to be an all-round player, or having played a certain amount of hours having specialised in what you want to get across to the studio.

*Are you guys seeing conflicting feedback from PC beta players versus console beta players?*

Matros: We do separate it through different feedback departments, and we have different community managers all over the world working on console and PC feedback. The feedback isn’t quite different; mostly they want different things changed. I think, finding a magical balance where it doesn’t compromise any gameplay features for the certain people who play on different platforms is key.

*Do you want to keep the platforms as unified as possible when it comes to balance and game mechanics?*

Gustavsson: It’s not a self-driven goal that we set up, it’s more that we want to make the most of the possibilities that we have on each SKU. Whatever you buy, you should be a really happy customer. Yes, we could deliver 24 players on console with just as many flags as we have on 64-player PC, but it would be worse gameplay.

*How does the game determine who will be the Squad Leader?*

Gustavsson: Whoever creates the squad.

*And you can also join a server as a squad through Battlelog?*

Gustavsson: Yes. Whoever creates that in Battlelog will also be the Squad Leader.

*Is there any way to change the Squad Leader mid-game? Perhaps promoting someone if you don’t want the role anymore?*

Gustavsson: At launch, we won’t have any promotion or demotion system. But down the road, who knows.

*If you play in Hardcore mode, we will have the spawn only on the Squad Leader*

What spawn system have you settled on for squads? It was mentioned earlier that squad members would only be able to spawn on the Squad Leader, but in the beta, everyone could spawn on everyone.
Gustavsson: Retail will be everyone can spawn on everyone, plus the Recon radio beacon. If you play in Hardcore mode, we will have the spawn only on the Squad Leader.

*When not in Hardcore mode, what special role does the Squad Leader fulfil, if not acting as a spawn point?*

Gustavsson: The main thinking here is that he’s the guy who gives the orders. And you’ll be rewarded for following them. And then we spread out things that we previously had as the Commander to the different classes. So they can still have everything provided on the battlefield, but in a different form. So the thinking is to not get stuck and dependant on a single person who then defines whether it’s a good or a bad server.

Matros: I got it explained to me by the team that it’s a more forgiving system that we have now, because everyone can deploy their own type of Commander. It makes the battlefield more dynamic, instead of someone sitting in a corner spamming right mouse click and supplies like I did. If you make a mistake, as one person within this Commander battalion, it doesn’t affect the outcome of the game. It still leaves it up to stuff that can happen on the Battlefield.

*Can you clarify what differences Hardcore mode introduces?*

Gustavsson: Overall, it’s similar to previous setups we’ve had before. It’s affecting damage modifiers; it’s affecting nametags, and the GUI. We keep the minimap, because we still have so many gadgets that are dependent upon it, which would become useless otherwise. But spotting, nametags of enemies, a lot of these things that give you additional information.

On PC, there will be [a full map overlay] in the final game

*Will the retail release have a full map overlay? The beta only allowed players to expand the minimap slightly.*

Gustavsson: On PC, there will be in the final game. So you press M and you get the full map.

*Any chance of being able to see pings mid-match, such as on the scoreboard?*

Gustavsson: It’s probably on the list of things to address as soon as possible post-launch, but we’re really focused on key areas that hit the masses. But we do have the full understanding for people who want it.

*Did the Battlefield Heroes and Play 4 Free web interfaces influence the decision to make Battlefield 3’s interface entirely web-driven through Battlelog?*

Gustavsson: I wonder which came first – the chicken or the egg? It’s been in the making for a long time. Of course, we’re all seated in the same house, so there were talks going on. But I think Battlelog is very unique, because it has a lot of features that Play 4 Free doesn’t have.

*How is the “skill” stat on the leaderboard calculated?*

Matros: I would like to know that too!

Gustavsson: We have an underlying system in that which we partially use for matchmaking, but we also add other values to it.



MP1st.com - BF3 squad specs, visible team deaths, added option and more: a dissection of the near final build



Spoiler



Recently, IGN was able to preview the retail version of Battlefield 3. Two multiplayer demonstrations were given by Producers Patrick Bach, and Alex Grondal who show off two new MP maps, Operation Firestorm and Grand Bazaar. We’ve taken some stills from these two videos to capture a few interesting differences from the Beta that will be making it into the retail version of Battlefield 3. To view a full screen image of each picture, click on the image twice. <see original article for pictures>

Check out some of our latest articles you may have missed!

BF3 – Semi-Auto Snipers Tweaked, Base Weapon Damage Unchanged, and Improved Mini-Map

BF3 – More Weapons in Retail Version, Biggest Maps Yet, and Changes to Unlocks

The squad leader once again plays a more prominent role. According to Patrick Bach, players can only spawn on the squad leader. This leader also has the options to give orders. Also, both in-game and in-menu, it is now possible to see what specialization each squad member has equipped. This will obviously come in to play more prominently once players begin unlocking the squad specializations.

Squad specializations are now included to the left of each member while the leader is highlighted with a star.
It is now possible to access the options menu while in the loadout screen.

We need our options.
Service stars now apply to classes, as they do weapons. In the picture below, you can notice that there is now a service star number next to the class, as well as the weapon. There still doesn’t seem to be any options to change your kit while watching the kill-cam. It looks like we still need to wait through it in order to access our loadouts or change options.

Still no loadout menu in the kill-cam.
It is now possible to view your soldier in the loadout tweaking screen, as well as change their appearance (this is most likely for those who have the SPECACT Kit DLC).

Lookin' good soldier.
It’s now possible to view which kit you are picking up off of fallen teammates. It also shows a picture of the weapon you will be picking up if you center your view on the dropped kit.

You can also notice that squad specializations show up in-game.
The location of teammates/squadmates who have recently died now show up on screen, on the mini-map, and in the full map in the loadout screen. It has recently been confirmed that the lightning bolt symbols will still appear for medics while other classes will see the skulls. Also, the distance to your closest objective is now shown on-screen. This applies to both Rush and Conquest.

Skulls in-game and distance to Alpha.

Skull on min-map.

Skull on loadout map.
The on-screen blood splatter has changed from the Beta.

Blood everywhere!
There now seems to be on-screen reminders to either drop health or ammo for squad/teammates, or to request it.

Share your ammo, man!

Gimme some ammo, man!
Ribbons are now crooked!

One of the more important changes from the Beta.
For those who were not fortunate enough (eg. do not own PCs) and did not get to play on the Caspian Border multiplayer map during the Beta, here are some vehicle related pictures that may be of interest.

Transport helicopter.

Tank specs.
What do you think of the changes made? Please let us know in the comments’ section below!

Make sure to Follow @MPFirst on Twitter and ‘like’ us on our brand new Facebook page! Remember, we haven’t watermarked any of these pictures, but we trust you’ll give MP1st proper credit!



New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battleblog #14: Multiplayer Map Reveal, Part II



> Friday, 14 October 2011 07:00
> 
> _Ready to see the final five multiplayer maps included in Battlefield 3? We talked to the multiplayer team at DICE about the concept behind each map, and how they decided which maps made the cut into the final game._
> 
> ...



A second Grand Bazaar preview narrated by Patrick Bach:


Spoiler



[yt]8-pUjD62kjM[/yt]
GameSpot - Grand Bazaar on Rush Video Preview (PC)



Battlefield 3 Soundtrack appeared on Amazon.  Previews of all tracks are available.  Not on sale until October 24th.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 15, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Grand Bazaar, Operation Firestorm, Seine Crossing Gameplay



Spoiler



Friday, 14 October, 2011 at 15:44 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

G4TV released 2 new commentary videos today on Battlefield 3 maps Grand Bazaar and Operation Firestorm. Both videos show Playstation 3 footage of the game. 

G4TV Videos

Articles

BF3 Updated Multiplayer Impressions - G4TV
Interview w/ Lars Gustavsson - Games.On.Net
GamerZines BF3 Mission Briefing
Videos

Video Interview w/ Aleksander Grondal - GotGame
Interview w/ Daniel Matros - GameSpot (Starts @ 2:30)
Grand Bazaar Footage - GameSpot


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2011)

those pictures of the maps look real, like real places on earth. This is going to be awesome!

Just pre ordered my disc copy on amazon.com for $40


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 15, 2011)

I have to say that interview with Lars on post 6106 has some poor answers  

I have pre-ordered it though


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn those screenies look good.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 15, 2011)

Gully--thanks for the updates! This is why I keep checking back daily


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I have to say that interview with Lars on post 6106 has some poor answers
> 
> I have pre-ordered it though



i dont know what answers you think are poor. seems fine to me!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 15, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i dont know what answers you think are poor. seems fine to me!



Almost all of them. He constantly avoids a direct answer most of the time and doesn't give a clear reason why x is being done or whatever. I feel like I have learned nothing from it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Almost all of them. He constantly avoids a direct answer most of the time and doesn't give a clear reason why x is being done or whatever. I feel like I have learned nothing from it.



its an interview that has questions and answers at least i already knew.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 15, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> its an interview that has questions and answers at least i already knew.



In regards to 64-player matches, why is the squad size limited to 4 players? I feel the large 64-player Conquest maps warrant a return of BF2's 6-man squads. Is there any chance of this happening?
-	tranquil 

Lars: At launch we will ship with four players, and the main thinking here has been to not create any magic rabbit holes. You know, there is a certain satisfaction to actually being able to wipe a squad in order to take a flag. So yeah, we will ship with four players. 

Example of a shit answer. Doesn't give a direct reason except some vague notion about killing another squad and magic rabbit holes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> In regards to 64-player matches, why is the squad size limited to 4 players? I feel the large 64-player Conquest maps warrant a return of BF2's 6-man squads. Is there any chance of this happening?
> -	tranquil
> 
> Lars: At launch we will ship with four players, and the main thinking here has been to not create any magic rabbit holes. You know, there is a certain satisfaction to actually being able to wipe a squad in order to take a flag. So yeah, we will ship with four players.
> ...



maybe he they dont want a squad being wiped out. so with having 4 players in squads allows to have more then one of each squad maybe??


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow in that Seine Crossing Gameplay, that twat couldn't shoot for shit. Feel sorry for console users.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 15, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> maybe he they dont want a squad being wiped out. so with having 4 players in squads allows to have more then one of each squad maybe??



If they don't want squads being wiped out why are there only 4 players ? They should do squads of 6 x 6 = 64 players or if people prefer more or whatever.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> If they don't want squads being wiped out why are there only 4 players ? They should do squads of 6 x 6 = 64 players or if people prefer more or whatever.



maybe hes talking about consoles??


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow just found a spot for Wolves Coyotes, and Mulies all in one spot. 
That is my weekend before release. I'm Jacked. Have a killer cabin that 
sleeps about 12 people and it is all fam and friends. I know it is off topic , 
but I thought I'd share. MT Alex you can understand my happiness 
Except for the politics in my State I love Idaho.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2011)

I sure can.  If for some strange reason I couldn't live here, Idaho would be my next choice.


----------



## rampage (Oct 15, 2011)

dose anyone know any current promo codes for origin ?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I sure can.  If for some strange reason I couldn't live here, Idaho would be my next choice.


I knew you could Brother ! Maybe a hunting trip some day 
Those out of State licences are ridiculous though. Bud Light 
until midnight upat 5 am. Smelling like camp fire. Man it's life. 
The best thing is my wife loves when I leave now that I'm an Old 
ASSHOLE and Shes and Old bitch. No but seruiously it is the best 
the times I ever have with my sons. Just like me and my Pops. 
He just had no ethics. So I taught that to my boys. 
Don't carry on bad habits.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 15, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 to Have 12 Sets of Unlockable Camouflage



Spoiler



Friday, 14 October, 2011 at 19:14 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

DICE Senior Designer, Fredrik Thylander revealed some interesting information about camo in Battlefield 3 saying there would be 12 unlockable sets. Currently we know about the SPECACT camo set, which is a pre-order bonus for people who pre-order from Best Buy (in North America). It is unknown if the SPECACT camo will become one of these unlockable sets. This would also explain the appearance option that was spotted in a gameplay video earlier this week. Thanks Robbo33 from the EA UK Forums. 










U.S. & Russian SPECACT

Fredrik also clarifies some point values for arming and disarming Mcoms in Battlefield 3. 200 points to arm and 500 to destroy. In conquest the flag cap points vary. 







Battlefieldo.com - LIVE PODCAST Q/A WITH 5 BF3 MAPS FROM NVIDIA LAN 6



Spoiler



This weekend, the NVIDIA GeForce LAN 6 is running and those attending have been lucky enough to play 5 Battlefield 3 Maps. Tomorrow at 4:00PM EST (GMT-5) / 1:00PM PST (GMT-8) we will be hosting a live podcast with [20ID] Daskro who is onboard the carrier for the LAN event. We will be conducting a Q/A with him about the new maps being shown at the event. Expect to hear lots of new details about Operation Firestorm, Grand Bazaar, Damavand Peaks and the changes since the beta in Caspian Border and Operation Metro. From what’ve we’ve heard there is a whole set of changes from the Open beta to the new build. We will be taking questions live in our chat. This a chance to hear about the final build of Battlefield 3 from a long term Battlefield veteran. Many Press sites released little information on these levels.

You can view the stream on our homepage or on our twitch.tv channel



DCRU Colin plays the latest build of BF3 and says...


Spoiler


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 15, 2011)

Shit I can't wait for this game....  Just watched those vids on the other levels and man they look awesome!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone seen this one? Talk about skill. Using only kb + mouse. 

[yt]warw_-50bxo?hd=1[/yt]


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 15, 2011)

Man I wish I had the skill to use Fire and Forget missiles to base rape and occasion show non-cowardly tactics while the enemy completely fails to shoot at me with anything.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 15, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone seen this one? Talk about skill. Using only kb + mouse.
> 
> [yt]warw_-50bxo?hd=1[/yt]



I'd annihilate that noob kb/m will only get you raped by other jets. Choppers are one thing but if this guy thinks hes something for bombing a base that has no air to air defense.... he'll learn.


----------



## raptori (Oct 15, 2011)

you should listen to this


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 15, 2011)

Battlefieldo.com - ORIGIN ID CHANGER FOR WINDOWS



Spoiler



A couple of days ago we reported about a User on Reddit, who found a way to actually change your Origin ID through the EA Scrabble Game for iOS or Android Systems. A lot of people still don’t have such a Smartphone, so another User on Reddit wrote a small Application you can use on your Windows PC to change your Origin ID. Before you say “why should i put my password in some application someone wrote on the internet”, we can assure you, it won’t steal your password or Account Data. The application itself uses the EA Android API to send the commands to change your Origin ID. The Author was also kind enough to release the Source code of this tool. So if you still have concerns using it, you can check the source and just compile it yourself.

Download Origin ID Windows Changer



PlanetBattlefidl.com - EB Games Expo Battlefield 3 Presentation Video



Spoiler



Saturday, 15 October, 2011 at 13:18 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
Global Battlefield Community Manager, Daniel Matros and Battlefield 3 Lead Multiplayer Designer, Lars Gustavsson took the stage yesterday at EB Games Expo (in Australia) in front of 2500 people. Battlefield 3 won the Game of the Show award and Best Console Game award at the EB Games Expo.. Checkout the 20 minute presentation below.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - ORIGIN ID CHANGER FOR WINDOWS



That's pretty sweet.  Not a real big deal for me, since I'm MTAlex, but I'd rather be MT Alex.  I don't think they use spaces so I might use MT_Alex.

Would changing your name jack up friends and such?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> That's pretty sweet.  Not a real big deal for me, since I'm MTAlex, but I'd rather be MT Alex.  I don't think they use spaces so I might use MT_Alex.
> 
> Would changing your name jack up friends and such?



dont know. I'm gonna try for Death_Incarnate like normal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

that switcher is pretty sweet. hats off to whoever made it. 

I originaly wanted my BC2 name but it seems in the beta rush (pun intended) that my name was Already taken or you cant name your soldier cant be named the same as the one in BC2.

Ive been driving for over 200miles to day. been on the road for at least 4-5hrs driving and im not really in a creative mood. so i just named myself DemonicPandaBear for a laugh after seeing stupid names like Iliketurdles or similar in the BC2 beta.

Meh....I suppose I'll come up with a better name after a good sleep. Probably make an anime reference name or something


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well name changer works, don't have to tinker around with Android emulation anymore, I am now 1Kurgan1, suck it EA, lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

no Idea why they keep telling you, you cant change your name and act like they have to go out on a limb everytime someone asks. 

not sure how long whoever made the name changer spent mulling over scrabble code. but the change takes less then 5 seconds to change a name. why cant EA just give everyone the option to change instead of being assholes?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2011)

I watched a Battlefield 3 commercial here in Canada. I like the ending "above and beyond the call" reminds me of the Sega Genesis vs. Nintendo blast marketing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I watched a Battlefield 3 commercial here in *Canada*. I like the ending "above and beyond the call" reminds me of the Sega Genesis vs. Nintendo blast marketing.



+1 E-respect because I'm racist.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> +1 E-respect because I'm racist.



Canada is a race?


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 16, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Canada is a race?



doesn't matter because countryist or teritoryist sounds dumb. maybe patriotist?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> doesn't matter because countryist or teritoryist sounds dumb. maybe patriotist?



Well then he could of said ''cause im patriotic''.

A country isn't a race. 

Then again if you're racist then most logic probably gets lost when you think outside the trailer park, so he might actually not know that a country isn't a race.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 16, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Well then he could of said ''cause im patriotic''.
> 
> A country isn't a race.
> 
> Then again if you're racist then most logic probably gets lost when you think outside the trailer park, so he might actually not know that a country isn't a race.



what does a Canadian trailer park look like?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> what does a Canadian trailer park look like?



Colder versions of American ones. lol


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 16, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Colder versions of American ones. lol



well more denim is a given, but I was  hoping for some amusing pictures. Trip, whats your trailer look like?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2011)

Canada doesn't have trailer parks in the wear a wife beater, screw your sister and eat cheese sandwiches sense.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I was  hoping for some amusing pictures.



Couldn't find any good ones.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 16, 2011)

I keep getting something called Trailer Park Boys when doing a Google image search for Canada trailer park.

I don't have that TV thing so idk, but at least the images make it look funny.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I keep getting something called Trailer Park Boys when doing a Google image search for Canada trailer park.
> 
> I don't have that TV thing so idk, but at least the images make it look funny.



that was a funny show.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Canada doesn't have trailer parks in the wear a wife beater, screw your sister and eat cheese sandwiches sense.



Not many places do, it's more of a stereotype now days. Wife beaters and guys with lots of broke cars still apply to most of them though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

The way the name changing works if if your name is revealed in your MasterID then you are eligible for a name change. The name change goes through email support though. Death_Incarnate may already be taken so, I may try for Death_Inc. Aka Death_Incorporated


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The way the name changing works if if your name is revealed in your MasterID then you are eligible for a name change. The name change goes through email support though. Death_Incarnate may already be taken so, I may try for Death_Inc. Aka Death_Incorporated



Not just name, but social security number and such. Either way it doesn't matter, we can now change our names as we like, I already did it. I have been trying to change my EA Master Account name for 2 years, and before Origin existed there was an option to let you do so, but it never worked. I talked to their online customer service and they basically said there was nothing they could do. Nothing they could do? So I'm stuck with a name because they have numerous broken interfaces that don't allow me to switch my name? Thank you Scrabble, fixed EA's problem.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 16, 2011)

Off-screen footage from GeforceLan of Damavand Peak


Spoiler















GeforceLan 6 Keynote footage.  See Repii in the flesh, and some Operation Firestorm Footage.


Spoiler















Gamespot - EB Games Expo 2011: Battlefield 3 Interview with Lars Gustavsson (PC)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> well more denim is a given, but I was  hoping for some amusing pictures. Trip, whats your trailer look like?



Pretty decent for a trailer I guess. What's your curfew at your mom's place? 



Spoiler


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice house, but it looks like it makes your gal's butt itch


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 16, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Nice house, but it looks like it makes your gal's butt itch



oops. fixed.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2011)

She'll be much happier about that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 16, 2011)

She must never know.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 16, 2011)

battlefieldo.com - NVIDIA LAN 6 PODCAST RECAP + VIDEO



Spoiler











Today we hosted our first real podcast with [20ID]Daskro + Friends and DCRUColin. Both of these guys are at the Nvidia Geforce LAN 6 this weekend where Battlefield 3 is playable with 5 maps, Operation Firestorm, Grand Bazaar, Damavand Peaks, Operation Metro and Caspian Border. The podcast lasted around an hour and give some amazing insights to what we can expect to see in under two weeks for the Final release of Battlefield 3. Here are the key points.

*Hit Registration Improved*

The server at the Nvidia LAN was setup in Los Angeles, 5 hours away from the event. The hit registration and net code have been fixed from the beta. Now you will be able to know exactly when and where you are getting shot from rather then falling and thinking you got “one shotted” like in the Open Beta.

*Tons of Vehicles*

Operation Firestorm (The desert Oil field map) is much larger then Caspian Border. Each team gets 6 Main Battle Tanks at start + the ones from spawn points. This map has diversity of two story factory buildings with 500m or more between control points on conquest mode. This map is vehicle focus rather then infantry. We personally can’t wait to roll with our friends in a 6 M1-Abrams deep armor column.

*Mini / Full map is back*

The full blown mini-map is back like the original battlefield, when you open up you can see your teammates as well as spotted enemies

*Mortar for kicking Ass*

Many have wondered what the Mortar unlock would be like. When you mount it, the minimap appears with a crosshair of where to drop your mortar round down on. This is a sign that DICE will probably implement more artillery items in the future.

*3D Spotting is Tweaked*

Now the 3D Spotting works properly. You will lose track of your enemies when they got out of view be it in a bush or around a corner.

*Manage your Squad*

Squad Management is back with up to 8 Squads. In this build the commorose wasn’t enabled so you were forced to use Q (spotting key) to place squad orders. Our guess is once commorose is implemented, a squad order system much like battlefield 2 will be brought back.

*If you hated the Beta, all has changed*

From what we’ve heard from everyone at the NVIDIA LAN event, this build is very polished and has made those with doubts really quite excited for Battlefield 3. It really looks like this game is the true sequel we are waiting for. Thanks to DICE for working so hard on this to get it in our hands in just under 2 weeks. We will be sure to keep you posted if we learn any more details on teh conquest version of Damavand Peaks. We know you are all eager to hear about that base jumping segment!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 16, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Nice house



Indeed. House. I started to take a little patriotic offense at BumbleBee's comment about incest and Kraft Singles sandwiches but then I saw the picture of Trip's "trailer". 

Though my uncle lives in one on the beach in Florida on the Gulf side. In other words, we do have _some_ that a bit nicer than the stereotype...

Not as nice as Trips tho. Why, may I ask, is that considered a "trailer" in the first place? Nice yard, old tree and everything. That is way nicer than my (not cheap) present apartment and 'hood, let me tell you. At least on the outside.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Pretty decent for a trailer I guess. What's your curfew at your mom's place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she goes to bed early anyway, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 16, 2011)

Battlefieldo.com - GRAPHICS DISCUSSION WITH REPI REVEALS INGAME-CONSOLE



Spoiler



It looks like DICE brought back the famous Ingame-Console we all have missed since we played Battlefield 2. On yesterday’s Battlefield 3 Presentation with DICE Dev Johan “Repi” Andersson it was revealed that Battlefield 3 will indeed feature a full Ingame Console with some useful commands that help you analzye the Game, like a Performance Graph that shows you the FPS / CPU and GPU usage. He also gave out a lot of Details on the Frostbite 2 Engine and how stuff works out, it’s very technical, but still very interesting. The Presentation is split into three parts, we posted them for you below. So make sure you watch it, as we do – right now!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok wow, EA support told me that my EA Master ID of iancomings1 does not include one of the following:

Your EA ID contains your first and last name.
Your EA ID contains a phone number.
Your EA ID contains a social security number or other government issued ID.

And is therefore not eligible for a name change.

WTF? are they blind? My effin name is IAN COMINGS!!!!!! 
what part of iancomings1 does not include my FIRST and LAST name??? Fuck EA!!! Fucking Geriatric Morons!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ok wow, EA support told me that my EA Master ID of iancomings1 does not include one of the following:
> 
> Your EA ID contains your first and last name.
> Your EA ID contains a phone number.
> ...



was this before or after you used the windows tool to change your Master ID?


----------



## Glazierman (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok, Add me just got my twin HD 6990's up and running!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Indeed. House. I started to take a little patriotic offense at BumbleBee's comment about incest and Kraft Singles sandwiches but then I saw the picture of Trip's "trailer".
> 
> Though my uncle lives in one on the beach in Florida on the Gulf side. In other words, we do have _some_ that a bit nicer than the stereotype...
> 
> Not as nice as Trips tho. Why, may I ask, is that considered a "trailer" in the first place? Nice yard, old tree and everything. That is way nicer than my (not cheap) present apartment and 'hood, let me tell you. At least on the outside.



It's not a trailer lol.  I just said that because haru asked what my trailer looked like. For the record though I love kraft singles sandwiches.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> was this before or after you used the windows tool to change your Master ID?



The Windows tool said my choice ( Death_Incarnate) was already taken.

My alternate names I would go with are:

Death_Incorporated
Death_Inc
Associated_Death
Death_By_Association


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

then just choose a different Master ID then. None of the original names i had in BF2 or BC2 were available so I went ahead and choose an entirely different one. You cant ask them to give it to you if someone already has that name registered.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then just choose a different Master ID then. None of the original names i had in BF2 or BC2 were available so I went ahead and choose an entirely different one. You cant ask them to give it to you if someone already has that name registered.



Well, they asked for 5 names I would like and i gave them what I just posted. Then they said I was not eligible.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, they asked for 5 names I would like and i gave them what I just posted. Then they said I was not eligible.



then get creative and come up with a more unique name. 

I was gonna call myself 'PandaBearOnRoids' or 'Panda_On_Steriods' even. but i just stuck with what i made last night before i hit the sack and called myself SatanicPandaBear.

I should come up with a more serious name really....but like i said. all my first choice names were already taken so I just got on with it.

Hell, I was even gonna call myself 'Matt Damon' for a laugh. I Actually did have a character called Matt Damon, but he was a MMOrpg character.

I could still change my name with the tool so I'll just keep thinking until i come up with something that I like and see if i get it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - ORIGIN ID CHANGER FOR WINDOWS



That worked like a charm. I didn't get the names I wanted at first, but now I am GunnySargHighway


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then get creative and come up with a more unique name.
> 
> I was gonna call myself 'PandaBearOnRoids' or 'Panda_On_Steriods' even. but i just stuck with what i made last night before i hit the sack and called myself SatanicPandaBear.
> 
> ...



Well, after and during work my creativity is shot. I am open to suggestions for Names though. I don't care what my name is as long as TPUers can ID me here and in game and on TS.

Again to ALL, I am open to suggestions!!!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 16, 2011)

I've decided to pre-order yesterday,when I checked on my origin account,it says release date 28.10.,does that mean that in UK it will be released 3 days later??
also,I should be fine with (almost)max graphics with my current setup,what do you think guys?Im really not willing to spend on any upgrade at this time at all..

EDIT: sorry it says release date 28.10. not in my account,but on the game page in the origin store..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I've decided to pre-order yesterday,when I checked on my origin account,it says release date 28.10.,does that mean that in UK it will be released 3 days later??
> also,I should be fine with (almost)max graphics with my current setup,what do you think guys?Im really not willing to spend on any upgrade at this time at all..
> 
> EDIT: sorry it says release date 28.10. not in my account,but on the game page in the origin store..



Yeps. EU always gets their games lates


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That worked like a charm. I didn't get the names I wanted at first, but now I am GunnySargHighway



"Why don't you go hump someone else's leg, Muttface, before I push yours in." 



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, after and during work my creativity is shot. I am open to suggestions for Names though. I don't care what my name is as long as TPUers can ID me here and in game and on TS.
> 
> Again to ALL, I am open to suggestions!!!



How about Sabertooth_Crotch_Cricket?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

How about TwinkleToes ^_^


If you guys can come up with 10 suggestions, I will put them in a hat and pull out 3 then repeat and pull out 1 and go with that. But it would need to be a name that you all can associate with me. For those not aware, my BC2 name was Death_Incarnate.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 16, 2011)

*DICE Drops BF3 "Bombshell" + Ultra GFX (PC!)*

http://tinyurl.com/3gduape

I'll be darn, they excused at first, saying it BF franchise never had it, but what a great surprise. Well done



Spoiler


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't understand? You saying this is bad or good?

Cause this is a good thing.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 16, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I don't understand? You saying this is bad or good?
> 
> Cause this is a good thing.



It's not good

It's awesome.

Maybe you guys have a different context with "bombshell", it can mean a good thing. Especially if you have it in context as "a bombshell dropped on MW3"


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't understand...I only see a command console with limited functionality.  If they found out that someone compromised it don't be surprised that a "patch" will completely disable it.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 16, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I don't understand...I only see a command console with limited functionality.  If they found out that someone cracked it don't be surprised that a "patch" will completely disable it.



What - this is an official thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know when the servers will go live for BF3? Will it be Tuesday morning at 12:01am? I'm probably throwing a LAN party, trying to decide on Monday night after midnight or Tuesday night.



FreedomEclipse said:


> then get creative and come up with a more unique name.
> 
> I was gonna call myself 'PandaBearOnRoids' or 'Panda_On_Steriods' even. but i just stuck with what i made last night before i hit the sack and called myself SatanicPandaBear.
> 
> ...



Problem with that is, I personally like to have my name the same everywhere. I hate looking at my Steam list and seeing a bunch of random names that are very hard to associate when I don't know them from here. I just deleted a bunch of people who would have had to be from TPU simply because I had no idea who they were. And Origin is much worse since so many are stuck with random names. I probably will clean my list of that too, it's just too confusing unless I talk to these people a lot.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 16, 2011)

I didn't found the megathread  mods


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 16, 2011)

hey guiez


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 16, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://tinyurl.com/3gduape
> 
> I'll be darn, they excused at first, saying it BF franchise never had it, but what a great surprise. Well done
> 
> ...



Website won't load for me, I've got peerblock running so it could be that but nothing comes up as blocked when I try to load the site.

Is it still working for you?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> How about TwinkleToes ^_^
> 
> 
> If you guys can come up with 10 suggestions, I will put them in a hat and pull out 3 then repeat and pull out 1 and go with that. But it would need to be a name that you all can associate with me. For those not aware, my BC2 name was Death_Incarnate.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky is taken?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0259250_239659089249_8045064_1245091309_n.jpg
> hey guiez



Oh boy I see my copy!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 16, 2011)

Pic of Squad menu in BF3 PC


Spoiler


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0259250_239659089249_8045064_1245091309_n.jpg
> hey guiez



Send one to me and I'll spare you everytime u cross my way....!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Killer_Rubber_Ducky is taken?



I have not tried that as i am actually not a fan of my name. I usually try to aim for a war related name for FPS


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> [url/]http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/312910_10150356100259250_239659089249_8045064_1245091309_n.jpg[/url]
> hey guiez



Just ordered a LE key from them for $42, seems to have alot of the LE items too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem with that is, I personally like to have my name the same everywhere. I hate looking at my Steam list and seeing a bunch of random names that are very hard to associate when I don't know them from here. I just deleted a bunch of people who would have had to be from TPU simply because I had no idea who they were. And Origin is much worse since so many are stuck with random names. I probably will clean my list of that too, it's just too confusing unless I talk to these people a lot.



Unfortunately my current connection doesnt permit me to play on the same servers as TPU members very often at all, Specially all you on the U.S servers. the lag would just kill me. 

I think i only ever managed to join 1 or 2 TPU Members in BC2 for a game less then a handfull of times since that game was released. 

It bothers me a little that i cant join the fun with you guys but then I have a clan that i will be regularly playing with. and its not as if anyone of you will miss me 

Ive been in a bit of a stalemate with my ISP for years but I cant just up and leave them at the moment, as things are a little complicated.

but eventually and hopefully i might be able to join you guys on a regular basis once i manage to sort through all this bullshit.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Website won't load for me, I've got peerblock running so it could be that but nothing comes up as blocked when I try to load the site.
> 
> Is it still working for you?



yes, maybe a little laggy but it's working (maybe traffic)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately my current connection doesnt permit me to play on the same servers as TPU members very often at all, Specially all you on the U.S servers. the lag would just kill me.
> 
> I think i only ever managed to join 1 or 2 TPU Members in BC2 for a game less then a handfull of times since that game was released.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear net over there sucks. My nets not the best, got 25 down and 3.0 up, but thats fine for my. I use to play on Japanese servers when Marineborn was in South Korea and it was fine for me. Then He was in the UK and I would play on Euro servers and still fine. So seems I can play just about anywhere.

Though my name stance remains, I have this name just about everywhere, or IkurganI, or lKurganl, just so it cuts down on confusion for everyone else (and me since I don't have to remember specialized login names).


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I hear net over there sucks. My nets not the best, got 25 down and 3.0 up, but thats fine for my. I use to play on Japanese servers when Marineborn was in South Korea and it was fine for me. Then He was in the UK and I would play on Euro servers and still fine. So seems I can play just about anywhere.
> 
> Though my name stance remains, I have this name just about everywhere, or IkurganI, or lKurganl, just so it cuts down on confusion for everyone else (and me since I don't have to remember specialized login names).



yeah, I am stuck with 18/1.5 (best available) 3 miles over they have FiOS with 50/25... so jealous. but meh, better than the 1.5/.25 I was stuck with before.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Did you really mean 50/25, or you mean 50/2.5? If you mean 25 holy crap, thats insane upload for the down. I personally got pretty lucky with my speeds, bought it when it was 10/1, then they upped it to 15/1.5 for free, then to 20/2 for free, then finally to 25/3 for free again. There is a 100/10 I think, but it's over $100 a month and mines only $40, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 17, 2011)

My parents have FIOS and they get 20/25. I thought it seemed odd to have such an upload rate for the dl but i tested on many different speed test sites.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 17, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, I am stuck with 18/1.5 (best available) 3 miles over they have FiOS with 50/25... so jealous. but meh, better than the 1.5/.25 I was stuck with before.



18/1.5 is better then what i have and I can game fine.. just have to stop the pr0n downloads and i get around 60 ping for us servers


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I went out side the box. I spent money on my hunting weekend this coming weekend because the Niners have a Bye. My new monitor money goes into hunting bought 40 rounds for the 7 mm and will have a good time playing sniper for real Saturday and sunday morning.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 17, 2011)

In the video, it said for ultra settings, it is required that mutli-gpus are running and high settings for at least at GTX 560Ti. So, in another words, my ATI 5850 Crossfire should be playing this game at ultra settings with at least 40 FPS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

So any new cool news for BF3 happen lately? I have been doing army reserve training out of state for the past 4 days.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 17, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> In the video, it said for ultra settings, it is required that mutli-gpus are running and high settings for at least at GTX 560Ti. So, in another words, my ATI 5850 Crossfire should be playing this game at ultra settings with at least 40 FPS



Cheers for being with you 

Hopefully for myself, I'll be able to sit out another round of GPUs. Waiting for the AMD 8xxx/NV 7xx. ...........cause I got no monies.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 17, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Pic of Squad menu in BF3 PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



So, on the right side by the squad names, are the symbols squad specialization, then soldier class?


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 17, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Cheers for being with you
> 
> Hopefully for myself, I'll be able to sit out another round of GPUs. Waiting for the AMD 8xxx/NV 7xx. ...........cause I got no monies.



We're on the same boat lol, I blew my moneys on my ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and G.Skill Ripjaw sticks 

The 6xxx series and 5xx series cards are great, and good for scaling, but my 5850 Crossfire has been able to hold its ground on almost all the latest titles out there , besides I should say I am running 5870s in crossfire because they are both flashed with a XFX XXX 5870 bios lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 17, 2011)

Part at your place because we're better then everyone else? 

I'll bring the liquor.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 17, 2011)

Ill have one of my 6950s http://www.hisdigital.com/ca/product2-608.shtml in the morning and the other one later this wk or beginning of next, which i cant wait for! Running IGP for days blows lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> So, on the right side by the squad names, are the symbols squad specialization, then soldier class?



Yes


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 17, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well I went out side the box. I spent money on my hunting weekend this coming weekend because the Niners have a Bye. My new monitor money goes into hunting bought 40 rounds for the 7 mm and will have a good time playing sniper for real Saturday and sunday morning.



should go 7.62x54R then you can really play sniper.

 7.62x54R 147grn FMJ 440rd Can $72.95

http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.aspx?item=A76254R

880rds - 7.62x54R Silver Tip Russian Military Ammo Steel Core $144.95
http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/product_info.php/pName/880rds-762x54r-silver-tip-russian-military-ammo/cName/762x54r-fmj-ammo


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2011)

Last thing I'll say on this subject:  That is a lump of shit round compared to the Remington 7mm Mag cartridge, in fact there is no comparison.  Cheap, sure, but it should be.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 17, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> should go 7.62x54R then you can really play sniper.
> 
> 7.62x54R 147grn FMJ 440rd Can $72.95
> 
> ...



Huh? 

The 7mm is a better "sniper"/Hunting round. Faster muzzle velocity and more power..... Less drop, faster round on target, with more stopping power..

I hate stupid people who talk guns.



MT Alex said:


> Last thing I'll say on this subject:  That is a lump of shit round compared to the Remington 7mm Mag cartridge, in fact there is no comparison.  Cheap, sure, but it should be.



^^

Plus above = Ducky, atleast pretend to know what your talking about and atleast give us the courtesy of googling first next time.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Huh?
> 
> The 7mm is a better "sniper"/Hunting round. Faster muzzle velocity and more power..... Less drop, faster round on target, with more stopping power..
> 
> I hate stupid people who talk guns.



I don't think he's stupid, that's for sure.

I might say  "Shut the fuck up, Donny," though.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 17, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I don't think he's stupid, that's for sure.
> 
> I might say  "Shut the fuck up, Donny," though.



Stupid is a bad term.. hmm ill-informed on the area of discussion


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 17, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Huh?
> 
> The 7mm is a better "sniper"/Hunting round. Faster muzzle velocity and more power..... Less drop, faster round on target, with more stopping power..
> 
> ...




Hmmm... i dont know about the 7mm but I do know that the sniper rifle used by the famous Russian sniper (Vasily Grigoryevich Zaytsev) in the siege of Stalingrad and the other famous WWII Russian sniper (Ivan Sidorenko) is the Mosin Nagant which fires the 7.62x54R. That round is also used in the Dragunov, PKM (LMG), Winchester Model 1895, AVS-36, JS 7.62, SVT-40, PSL-54C, Zastava M91, Berkut rifle, IZH-18MH, and the SV-98. 

"Worldwide, the trend is similar. The preferred sniper cartridge in Russia is another .30 calibre military cartridge, the 7.62 x 54 mm R, which has similar performance to the 7.62x51mm. This cartridge was introduced in 1891, and both Russian sniper rifles of the modern era, the Mosin-Nagant and the Dragunov sniper rifle, are chambered for it." -Wikipedia on sniper rifles


The sniper load is Cartridge Designation 7N1 338 grain. After that comes weights: 335, 336, 340, 349 grains. So, while it may not be the best "hunting round" unless you are hunting humans then it is up there with the best, IT IS a sniper round and Boise49ers did refer to "sniping" (





boise49ers said:


> and will have a good time playing sniper for real Saturday and sunday morning.


) I am not saying that the 7mm is not a sniper round. i am just not familiar with the rifles chambered in 7mm Remington Mag. Don't be so quick to disembowel a guy for making conversation. Keep in mind, not all of us worship anything made American and such. Being that 7mm is generally associated with the Mauser rifle, I would place the 7mm as a German Cartridge except for the Remington 700rifle and such. I happen to be a fan of Russian Rifles and ballistics and what the 7.62x54R lacks in muzzle velocity in 140-185 grain rounds makes up with stopping power. Not to mention most people are not aiming for targets 250+yards away. 250+ yards away is when the relatively flat trajectory of the 7mm Mag comes in to play. I do research too so don't discount me or refer to me as "ill-informed or stupid" just because I don't live, breath, eat, sleep, and shit guns and ammo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

7MM mag is a high velocity boat tail round. It is one of the top rounds used in sniper courses along with 308.

7.62x54 is a mediocre round that is made cheaply and has a lot of impurities. Now on the other hand there is a small amount of company's that make a higher grade version of the 7.62x54 that is balanced for longer and more accurate ranges BUT it all plays on the condition of the rifle you use and how zeroed in your scope is.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> 7MM mag is a high velocity boat tail round. It is one of the top rounds used in sniper courses along with 308.
> 
> 7.62x54 is a mediocre round that is made cheaply and has a lot of impurities. Now on the other hand there is a small amount of company's that make a higher grade version of the 7.62x54 that is balanced for longer and more accurate ranges BUT it all plays on the condition of the rifle you use and how zeroed in your scope is.



The "Sniper Rounds" are 339 grain I believe. The SVD, Dragunov, and Mosin use them, but the Mosin only when sniping as they are expensive and hard to come by. Last I am going to venture on this subject at this time as I have other more important things to worry about such as work and my fortress in Minecraft. It has been fun but I am all out of information on this subject other than fuck anything less than antimaterial. Go Fucking ANti-Material / Anti-tank!!!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2011)

I know nothing about ammo. I know gun + bullet = stay away from dumb rednecks. I do know this, Russian weapons beyond a handful of select weapons like the Saiga shotgun are all shit.

Those Russian snipers are not famous because the weapons they used were awesome with great ammo. They are famous because they got the job done and then some and then some more with absolutely shit weapons in conditions were normal people would have quiet or died.

Almost every weapon you listed is an obsolete relic and not used anymore because of such. I think only the Dragonov is still used in active service. The SV-98 doesn't count because it is only about 12 years old.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know nothing about ammo. I know gun + bullet = stay away from dumb rednecks. I do know this, Russian weapons beyond a handful of select weapons like the Saiga shotgun are all shit.
> 
> Those Russian snipers are not famous because the weapons they used were awesome with great ammo. They are famous because they got the job done and then some and then some more with absolutely shit weapons in conditions were normal people would have quiet or died.
> 
> Almost every weapon you listed is an obsolete relic and not used anymore because of such. I think only the Dragonov is still used in active service. The SV-98 doesn't count because it is only about 12 years old.



I was merely stating one of the "other" sniper rounds he could use too. The PKM is an LMG so that does not count. It may be a shit round but it does pack a punch. Definately more than the 556 in the M-16 as proven by Gunner Sergeant Highway's actor in his weapons show when he did the bit about comparing the M-16 to the AK-47 and chose the M-16 because it is the staple of the US Armed Forces even though he stated the AK-47 won.

I am not trying to sway or convince people that the russian rifles are epic awesome shit. I know they are ancient and outdated. But just as they are old and outdated, so are other rifles like the Mauser and M1 Garand (which kicks ass) as well as the Colt .45 (still in use by select groups) That said if the Russians thought the 7.62 caliber was shit, I am fairly certain (though most likely wrong) that the Russians would have switched out long ago. i know they use other calibers I'm not stupid. The thing is that the AK series uses the 7.62 generally the x39. The Russian LMG tends to use the x54R variant ( R meaning Rimfire). Just saying it may be ashit round but it is still in use today and used by a fair amount of people and military.

Here is one of the Rifles i listed (which is not outdated)
http://world.guns.ru/sniper/sniper-rifles/ch/js-762-e.html


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, none of you has killed a man.

I did. I pissed bullets and they died.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 17, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh boy I see my copy!



Yeah me too. The physical copy I now regret ordering because they won't ship until Monday I just learned. I could cancel and reorder downloadable but would lose my 25% discount.

And then I realized I didn't even ask how they ship in an attempt to determine how long it will take. Guess could Live Chat again...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

Im so excited. Now Tuesday can't come fast enough


----------



## digibucc (Oct 17, 2011)

depending on where you bought(digital) , pre-load can start the 21st (d2d) , idk about origin, if any others.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope origin lets us pre-load before the 25th cause the servers will be bottlenecked BAD if they do not


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah. They do allow preload (imagine the outcry if they didn't; STEAM CAN). On the 21st. So wtf can't they ship earlier too?

I may have to go on an Internet Crusade. In addition to of course wanting to play ASAP I took Tuesday through Friday off ffs. Days to use or lose anyway but I sure don't wanna be sitting around waiting...

Still can cancel and reorder but that is, like, Plan D at this point.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

I almost ordered a physical copy but I like digital copies as well.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> 7MM mag is a high velocity boat tail round. It is one of the top rounds used in sniper courses along with 308.



Yep and shooting a 140 grain BT. 3100 fps. 
I use 170s when hunting Elk. Slower but hit harder. 
Bought 40 rounds of the 140s last night at Cabela's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yep and shooting a 140 grain BT. 3100 fps.
> I use 170s when hunting Elk. Slower but hit harder.
> Bought 40 rounds of the 140s last night at Cabela's.



Ive got 6 boxes of Remington 7mm mag shells in my closet. I think they are the 170 grain though. I will have to look tonight


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I almost ordered a physical copy but I like digital copies as well.



I'm going to make Battlefield 3 my last physical copy ever just like Battlefield 2 was my first ever.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive got 6 boxes of Remington 7mm mag shells in my closet. I think they are the 170 grain though. I will have to look tonight



Here is a little of it's sniper history. Funny they talk about the 300 Winchester mag. I sold mine to buy the 7 mm. The 300 gave me a migraine every time I shot it. They kick like an angry mule. Probably wouldn't be as bad now I have gained about 25 lbs from when I owned it. I was like 140 lbs when I owned it. 

http://www.snipercentral.com/7mm.htm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would loose my disc anyways.

Also doesn't the physical copies require being activated on origin as well?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would loose my disc anyways.
> 
> Also doesn't the physical copies require being activated on origin as well?



I'm assuming it will be like BFBC2 where you activate it then you can 
download it from any machine and use it. Of course that is just an assumption.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn it i missed the amazon 40usd promo


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would loose my disc anyways.
> 
> Also doesn't the physical copies require being activated on origin as well?



Yep. No real benefit except having something to display on your shelf.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Damn it i missed the amazon 40usd promo



didn't we all LOL I paid 59.99$ for my preorder


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> didn't we all LOL I paid 59.99$ for my preorder



Sucks to be you.

I Pre-ordered for $42.62


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sucks to be you.
> 
> I Pre-ordered for $42.62



$44.99. EA sent me a birthday coupon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sucks to be you.
> 
> I Pre-ordered for $42.62



Yea I should have waited but no coupons were out and I wanted to get the early beta


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 17, 2011)

$48 here. They sent me the 25% off Gun Club coupon which I missed before expiration but they were cool enough to give me another coupon code on Live Chat.

_However_, I just might end up paying full price as it is cause I can't be waiting and shit. I also just noticed that Origin physical do not get Physical Warfare pack (oh, the irony) which isn't huge but be nice to have that DAO and the Flechette out of the gate. Can get a pre-loadable download from Amazon for only $50 but again no Physical Warfare. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 17, 2011)

Battlefield 3 LIMITED EDITION CD Key for Origin 
(Version:: WITH Back to Karkand (delivery 2 days before release date))
£25.99 GBP = $41 

Included Items:

    Battlefield 3 Limited Edition base game
    Back to Karkand Expansion Pack (access to original battlefield 2 maps)
    Physical Warfare Pack with early weapons
    Skins pack
    Dogtag Token Pack


Winning


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

damn shib, you got a killer deal. man can thiks week just fly by!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 17, 2011)

Okaaay Shib more details please?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html

Never had any problems with them. And the price for the packs is unbeatable


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 17, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html
> 
> Never had any problems with them. And the price for the packs is unbeatable




$41.03 US.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 17, 2011)

You should see India. They have like $30 usd per game there including BF3 LE lol


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html
> 
> Never had any problems with them. And the price for the packs is unbeatable



Thanks man, I am ordering from them now.  Pre-order here is like 79.99AUD.

It says delivery 2 days before release.  I thought release was 25OCT but local shops here are telling me 27OCT.  Hopefully I can get it earlier.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 18, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Open Beta Attack Helicopter Gameplay.  
Looks like the chopper is pretty effective with a good team at the helm.  Most armor seems to go down in one pass.


Spoiler















reddit - My (lengthy) impressions after lots of playtime on the latest BF3 build at Nvidia GeForce LAN 6. Now with mortars!



Spoiler



I just got back from the GeForce LAN that was held in Oakland and thought I would share some of my thoughts after getting to play lots and lots of BF3 on the latest build they had there. Hope this brain dump helps to ease the wait for 10/25, if only for a little bit.

*General Gameplay/Interface*


    Let me start off by saying that the build we played at the GeForce LAN was light years ahead of the Beta. It's the theme that will probably run through the rest of this post; it was a great relief to see how much work DICE has put into polishing BF3 up for the final release. Off the top of my head, asides from few bugs (noted at the end), I didn't run into any of the glitches people were having in the Beta(such as rubbernecking or map glitches.)
    Chat interface. FIXED. The chat text now blends in and matches the rest of the GUI. It is in the same location but that black background is no longer there; the chat is overlayed on the screen just like in previous Battlefield games.
    Squad screen. FIXED. Pictures of the new squad screen have obviously already popped up on Reddit, and I can't really add anything asides from confirming that it looks exactly as it does in the pictures. However, there still isn't a "Join Squad" option that lets you populate an empty squad. You click "find Squad" and it automatically puts you in a squad just like Beta, although based off the new design it seems like they will have full squad join functionality in the final build (Crash7800, can you back a brother up?).
    3D spotting was quite a bit more refined in this build than it was in the Beta. If you spotted someone and then they got behind cover(buildings or vegitation/rocks), their on-screen 3D spot dissappears immediately. No more firing at doritos in the foliage.
    Minimap. FIXED! The minimap has been vastly improved and is almost on par with the map found in BF2. It's a nice, full minimap now: you can see all the flags, your teammates, empty vehicles...etc. The only thing that seemed like a minor issue is that the zoom levels seemed funky on some maps (like Operation Firestorm) and there wasn't an option to set whether the map would rotate with the player or remain locked onto the compass.
    Rocks can no longer be shot through. (LULZ)
    The Options menu is now accessible while dead or alive.
    The kill cam screen seems to have been shortened in duration, although this could have just been on TDM.
    There are customizable camo options available for the picking now. From what I could see there were a few solid color uniforms (Black, Blue, Green, Tan, Grey), a few different types of camoflouge (desert/forest/urban), and a few special ones like the SPECACT uniforms and one named the "Dr. Pepper" camo which I can only assume will be tied into a marketing blitz just like the SPECACT stuff was tied in with them during BC2. Each camo "selection" had a corresponding Russian and US version so that you would never be able to put on the same uniform as the opposing team.
    Hit detection seemed vastly improved. Granted, we were in a LAN environment, but I believe the BF3 servers were actually being hosted down in LA (7 hours away). TDM and 32-player Rush were silky smooth but there was still some weird lag on the 64-player conquest maps. It was fairly rare though, so maybe it was just actual internet traffic issues.
    There was a notification now for you to press "Q" if you needed ammo/medic that appeared to pop up automatically if you needed either of those things.
    The new in-game icons that show up over teammates, dead players, and dead players who need a revive have been completely overhauled. They are thicker and a bit brighter; the end effect is that they are much more noticeable.
    They bumped up the points you receive for completing team objectives. Off the top of my head, neutralizing a flag nets you 200 points, and capping it gives you an additional 250 points. MCOM attacking/defending saw a similar boost.

*Weapons*


    The damage model for the weapons, on the whole, feels much more polished than the Beta. The damage glitch where people would take more damage due to sprinting is noticably gone and the gun play now feels much more balanced and even.
 *Firing an unsuppressed weapon marks you on the enemy's minimap for a few seconds; there is now a tangible benefit to rocking the silencer. Most of the teams in the 4v4 TDM tourney had silencers on everything because of this fact.* (*see follow-up tweets)
    The SUNFIRE TACTICAL LIGHT OF THE GODS has been toned down just a bit. I'd say the circle of light is maybe 20-30% smaller? I didn't run into too many people using it.
    UMP45: Definitely toned down. I didn't play with it much but there weren't lots of people running around with it, even on some of the tight CQB maps that were played in TDM. It looks like it still packs a punch at close range but loses power quickly at range.
    M39 EMR: Pretty sexy, didn't play with it a lot but it seemed like a slightly better version of the SKS.
    SKS/MK11: Seemed like they were toned down from their god-like powers in the Beta, although it's very possible this is as a result of the fixes to the damage model that DICE made. (See above)
    Bolt Action Snipers: Seems like the bolt action animation has been tweaked to make it harder to quickscope like you could in BC2 and the Beta.
    T-UGS (Recon Emitter): Now works as advertised with people popping up on your mini-map who are moving within the range of the emitter.
    SOFLAM: Didn't try it. Sorry :'(
    Javelin: Worked like a ground version of the stinger missile, it didn't pack much of a punch against heavy armor. Only played with it a few times. Locks on, fire and forget.
    Mortars: \o\ \o/ /o/. These things are a complete blast. You place them on the ground just like a T-UGS or the Mobile Spawn Point. Once placed, your minimap expands and a ret appears on the minimap that you can drag around for a set range. Click, fire, wash, rinse, repeat. At first they seemed like they would be OP but they have a lag time and a margin of error that prevented utter domination. I can see some really interesting tactics being developed for this in competition. It's perfect for bombarding a squad that is camping a certain area. More info down here.
    M16A4: This 3-round burst varient of the classic workhorse was a ton of fun to play with. Combined with the "Heavy Barrel" attachment it seemed to be really solid at long range.
    KH2002: This was the other assault rifle that wasn't in the Beta. It had a nice burst mode and seemed suited for medium-range engagements.
    T88: Didn't play but one round with it: didn't even fire it. No info. Sorry :'(
    M1911: Pretty sexy. Packs a punch. Has the most varients of all the pistols (Regular, Suppressed, Tac Light, Suppressed AND Tac Light). Good times.
    M44 Scoped: Sniped a few dudes on Firestorm with this, seems like a great weapon to finish people off at medium range. However, the firing speed was slow.
    SG552: Decent engineer weapon. Didn't play with it much. No info. Sorry :'(

*Maps*


    Damavand Peak. (TDM). They only had this map playing during the TDM 4v4 tournament (unless I missed something?). It took place in a fun quarry area that had lots of industrial machinery and massive dump trucks (TONKA TRUCKS!) all over. Tight infantry action. I tried to peek around to see the rest of the map beyond where the TDM area was and it looks really big. Awesome vibe.
    Grand Bazaar. (TDM). Again, I only played this one in the 4v4 tournament on TDM. There was a mosque, a market area, and then some streets and backalleys that were intertwined to make a really layered TDM map. It was obvious that DICE really put time in to give each of these maps character; Grand Bazaar had a unique sense of place. Can't wait to see 32p Conquest on it.
    Operation Firestorm. (TDM, 64p Conquest, 32p Rush). First things first: this map is huge. Hell, each side starts off with something like SIX heavy armor vehicles on each side at their main spawns. Rush was just the 64p conquest map, but you fought from the US spawn across four stages to the RU spawn. TDM took place at one of the flags and involved three warehouses and a crate yard that had a lot of awesome terrain for tight TDM combat.
    Caspian Border. (64p Conquest). Not much to say here. The fences were fixed so that jeeps no longer get stuck on them. I didn't manage to take down the massive antenna, although you are now able to take down the radio tower that sits at the "Hilltop" spawn; it falls over on to the rocky area behind the flag.
    Operation Metro (TDM, 32p Rush). There were a few minor changes to the map in regards to shrubbery placement. Asides from that, it seemed just like it did in the Beta. TDM takes place all through the last stage of Rush: the "Apartments" area. It looked like fun, but they were having issues with it on TDM so they took it out of the tournament rotation.

*Bugs/Complaints*


    The only two recurring bugs I noticed both involved the ret. The first one happened quite often when I switched back to my main assault rifle after being scoped in on the M320 grenade launcher. I would get the grenade launcher ret from BF2 overlayed on top of the normal ret from the rifle.
    The second reticle bug was one that I noticed happening a few times in the Beta. I would unsight from my iron sights only to not have my normal white reticle pop back up. Switching to pistol and then back again usually fixed it. Hopefully this gets fixed.
    The only design complaint I had with the new build is that for some reason they've change the medic pack icon on the minimap and in-game to this funky-looking band aid instead of the standard "Red Cross" in BF2 and BC2. It looks really dumb and isn't intuitive in the least bit.

*TL;DR, DICE fixed most bugs and issues, game is super polished, the Beta woes are no more. The (almost) final build is looky QUITE SEXY. 10/25 can't come soon enough.*



Tweets on unsuppressed weapons and spotting...


Spoiler



twitter.com/crash7800: "Official word: Firing a weapon without a suppressor in #BF3 will ---NOT--- mark you on the mini-map. Only spotting flags players"

twitter.com/Thylander: "It makes you light up on minimap for a split second. Add silencer to avoid it."

twitter.com/crash7800: "To clarify - You will appear on the map for a short time (https://twitter.com/#!/Thylander/status/125843080535486464), but you will not be flagged/spotted"

Clear as mud, eh?

Thylander = DICE "points" guy
crash7800 = new EA Battlefield Community Manager.



Modern Warfare 3 interview gone wrong


Spoiler















nowgamer - Battlefield 3’s Maps and modes rated (*as played on PS3)



Spoiler



Bttlefield 3 Multiplayer: Map By Map Guide
Dave Cook
Battlefield 3’s Maps and modes rated.

Published on Oct 10, 2011

Battlefield 3’s large-scale multiplayer battles offer a very different prospect to Modern Warfare 3’s lone wolf approach. We’ve now spent a considerable amount of time playing every map and mode onthe Battlefield 3 disc, and while the style of play is different to Call of Duty’s, the jury is still out on whether or not it’s necessarily better.

It’s a personal choice really, as both games do things very differently. However, right now we’re here to talk purely about Battlefield 3, and the wealth of multiplayer goodness it offers.

Let’s just say that the Operation Metro and Caspian Border beta maps only offer a mere taster of what to expect come 28th October. 

Please note, the only map we weren’t able to play was Kharg Island, which was unfortunately unavailable at the preview event we attended.


*Caspian Border*

Chances are if you’re a PC gamer, then you’ve already played this sprawling map to death. It’s quite simply one of the biggest multiplayer maps we’ve ever played in an FPS, or any genre for that matter. It also has jets, which instantly makes it awesome.

We played this map on Conquest mode, and it comes complete with four territorial points to capture. If you’re not very good at piloting Battlefield’s gallery of vehicles, then you will need to learn to get the best out of this map.

Walking on foot will take you an age, and you will more than likely be blown to pieces by long-distance tank artillery, snipers or jet bombing runs. 

It’s a lush map too; complete with rolling fields, visibility-hampering tree lines and the odd farm or warehouse dotted around to break up the open areas.

When defending on Conquest, we really had to be cautious about attackers, as the wide-open areas meant the opposing team could rush us from any direction. More than ever, teamwork was essential here, as simply hanging back and defending the first few points wasn’t good enough.

Using jets to ferry our squad behind enemy lines, we attempted to kill the other team on their own turf and to disrupt their ranks. In the meantime, the rest of our squad held back to defend any points we had already captured.

It’s huge, and it really does feel like you’re fighting a war on two fronts, although Capsian Border definitely underlines the need for 64-player matches on consoles.

Our maximum lobby size on PS3 was 24-player, and this left the map feeling a tad barren and desolate, which is unfortunate as it’s a brilliant environment to play in.

*Grand Bazaar*

This Middle Eastern market is one of Battlefield 3’s smaller maps, and we played it in both Rush and Team Deathmatch modes. The tight streets, and surrounding apartment buildings smack of an attempt to emulate Call of Duty. When you think Battlefield, you definitely don’t think of environments like this.

Again, it was a well-crafted map, but it felt almost alien to the franchise. Team Deathmatch mode also baffled with erratic spawns and the occasional spawn death, with campers lying prone next to our team’s respawn point. 

However, the rule of thumb for Battlefield 3 seems to be objective-based modes, and it’s here that Grand Bazaar becomes awesome. Playing in Rush mode, the map becomes a tense, claustrophobic killing floor, where you really need to coordinate and watch your environment carefully.

Every open window could house a sniper waiting to kill you in an instant, packs of foes could be around any corner, and there is a real sense of urgency when both teams are contesting an M-COM station. Our advice is to skip team deathmatch and head straight to Rush. 

Grand Bazaar is interesting in that it’s a small, tight map that is favoured by snipers, thanks to the plethora of high vantage points and apartment buildings dotted around one side of the environment.

We also kept on getting a brief flash of red light when being targeted by laser-targeted sniper rifles. This is a neat addition to the mix, as it gives you a brief second to hit the deck or strafe to the side when being targeted by Recon class soldiers, and it balanced long-ranged play perfectly.

As a Team Deathmatch map, Grand Bazaar feels weak compared to almost any  Call of Duty map, but in Rush mode it feels like a real step up for the Battlefield series. Just remember to be wary of snipers to avoid being picked off unexpectedly. 

*Operation Firestorm*

Possibly a contender for best map in the game, Operation Firestorm takes place in the blazing heat of a burning desert oil field, leading up to a petroleum warehouse at the top of a sun bleached hill.

This is one of the few maps that boast jets too, but as we found as we nose-dived our plane into the ground after just a few seconds, becoming a good pilot will take some practice.

We played this map on Conquest, and it’s a match made in heaven. All three points can be found among the petroleum warehouses, and because both teams get to pilot tanks, jeeps and jets from each spawn point, the centre of the map quickly becomes a hotbed of activity.

You can approach each Conquest point as you see fit. You can roll tanks up the hill and dominate the road running through the complex, or you can climb a ladder up to the factory rooftops and provide sniper support from up high. 

Operation Firestorm is one of those sweet maps that reward teamwork, and demands a strong mix of classes. The thrill of running between Conquest points as jets duke it out overhead is exhilarating, and delivers a consistent pace throughout each match. 

*Operation Metro*

If you’ve played the Battlefield 3 beta, then you already know all about Operation Metro. It’s an odd map in that it starts out in a wide park area, which then bottlenecks into the Metro underground before opening up into the Paris streets at the end. 

Changing up your tactics to suit each new area is vital, especially as you enter the tight, constricted corridors of the Metro itself.  On Team Deathmatch mode, this is – once again – something of a lame duck, paling in comparison to the Call of Duty style of play. But on Rush, it’s excellent.

The ranged battles of the park are neat, as players are forced to use low wall and ridges as cover, while inching towards M-COM stations to avoid long-range fire. However, the lack of vehicles in this area, along with a restricted amount of players makes this area feel a touch underwhelming.

The interiors demand intelligent movement however, as you really need to be cautious when navigating around corners and avoid sprinting blindly where possible. Destruction-wise, it’s incredibly underwhelming, and is by far one of the least impressive maps on the disc.

*Tehran Highway*

This is thin urban map with two highways that stretch from north to south. There is the occasional overpass, back alley and apartment block thrown in for good measure as well.

This is one of those great Battlefield maps that reward whichever team manages to hold a tank longest, as it can be used to patrol the streets and blast any stray troops running around.

Running on foot, we had to use the backstreets to move forward, as running on the open roads will either get you killed by sniper fore or blown to smithereens under tank strikes. As a result, tight exchanges down thin alleys were common.

It’s also a night map, so using thermal scopes and spotting enemies regularly will help pick them out for long-ranged kills. It seemed that as soon as we started to capture an M-COM station, this alerted the other team, and in seconds, their tank was upon us. 

Tehran Highway is a constant cat and mouse game between troops on the ground, snipers up high and that bloody tank. Just make sure you either get to the tank first, or use RPG rounds to see it packing as soon as possible. It’s simply another great tactical map. 

*Noshahr Canals*

Similar to the third Rush stage of Battlefield: Bad Company 2’s Nelson Bay map, Noshahr Canals features a string of dockyards surrounded by stretches of water.

Running around the maze of freight containers was tense, thanks to the threat of sniper shots from cranes above, and the lack of vehicles meant that both sides were evenly matched.

To get to Rush or Conquest objectives quickly, we had two choices. We could either take the long way to each point, by navigating the dockyards, or we could simply swim between points at speed. The problem with taking to the water is that you’re a sitting duck should anyone spot you. 

Noshahr Canal is another Battlefield 3 map that has underwhelming destruction, and looks really bland compared to the lush veneer of Caspian Border. We’ve actually lost count of how many FPS games feature maps littered with freight containers and bland, grey concrete structures.

It’s not a bad map as such, but it’s far removed from the wide-open spaces and grand scale encounters the Battlefield series is known for. Just be careful not to swim around for too long, or you’ll sink like a rock and look really foolish. Not that we did that at any point of course.


*Damavand Peak*

Oh yes, this map is an absolute beauty. Damavand Peak is massive, and while it doesn’t have any jets, the chopper gameplay here is outstanding. We played this map on Rush mode, and while defending, found it to be a manic and never-ending barrage of action. 

The map is full of mountainous facilities, sheer drops and tunnels carved through the peak, and it’s also one of few maps that fully shows off the Frostbite 2 engine. You can blow holes in the side of facilities, level defensive walls and nosedive choppers into the environment to your advantage. 

The first point is stunning, as the defenders must protect the first mountain facility from attackers coming over the ridge. This means plenty of sniper fire and sneak attacks through the thick tree line around the area. Sitting there, waiting for enemies to come is tense and exciting.

Even better is the second point, as attackers must base jump off the mountain facility – or take a chopper, which is less fun – and descend down onto the second facility below. The defenders have to really keep their eyes skyward here, in order to catch any sneaky buggers trying to infiltrate the base undetected. 

Point three is even better, forcing the defenders into the bottleneck of a dank tunnel that leads through the rock face. There are plenty of corridors in there, as well as low cover and dump trucks to hide behind. This is also when attackers get a tank too, so the defence really has to be careful no to lose out at the final stretch.

Damavand Peak is a masterclass in map design, so it’s a bloody shame that too few of Battlefield 3’s environments can match the scope, enjoyment and intensity of what’s on offer here. We can already see this becoming a true fan favourite once the game launches.

*Seine Crossing*

Finally, we played a few rounds of Seine Crossing on both Rush and Team Deathmatch. It’s another small urban map that recalls Call of Duty in terms of scope and design. We found quite quickly that the spawn points were constantly being camped, and that we were being killed right out of the gate without warning. 

There are also far too many tight streets that make for uninspired exchanges from one end to the other. Again, Rush mode makes things more tactical, but there is a real sense of déjà vu here, as you fight down the Parisian streets, using cars and the occasional freight container as cover.

With a lack of vehicles, this feels like another wasted chance from DICE. The scope and true ‘warfare’ vibe of the series feels lost on this map, and you really do pine for something bigger and more inspiring. That’s not to say the developer won’t be expanded for other modes by way of DLC, but for now, it feels all too familiar.

*Summary*

The lesson here is that Team Deathmatch modes feel foreign to the Battlefield series, as each match falls closer to Call of Duty than previous instalments. Playing objective-based modes is infinitely more enjoyable than simply running around trying to farm kills, and it also stays true to the series’ legacy. 

When Battlefield 3 delivers large maps with tons of vehicles and increased player count, it radiates quality. Caspian Border, Damavand Peak and Operation Firestorm are absolutely brilliant locations, and are easily three of the best Battlefield maps ever created.

It’s just a shame that the other offerings feel small and restricted by comparison. It will be interesting to see if DICE delivers more large maps after launch, or create expanded versions of the smaller locales, as this would seriously help flesh out the map selection. 

For now though, we feel slightly deflated by what’s on offer, and concerned that DICE has tried to hard to coax the Call of Duty crowd away by trying to copy its smaller, urban maps. Battlefield 3’s multiplayer still plays well, but it’s not the grand your of duty we were anticipating.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got to play around with the Chopper on Caspian.  Pretty much with little effort I was able to wipe out multiple armored vehicles.  Think they might be a TAD OP.  This was my first time flying it FYI.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 18, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Beta Stats, Midnight Releases, Raptr Promotion & More



Spoiler



Monday, 17 October, 2011 at 15:46 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

The Battlefield Blog posted a graphic with some stats on the Battlefield 3 open beta. Over 8 million people played in the multi-platform beta, which ran September 29th through October 10th. 



> The Battlefield 3 Open Beta has come and gone. We wanted to thank you all for participating by sharing a few interesting stats.
> 
> Did you know that if we had an empty 9mm casing for every shot fired in the Open Beta, we would have enough brass to melt and build almost 3,900 SU-27 Flanker jets? Okay, Flankers are not made out of brass, but still. For more stats and figures, check out the pic below. And thanks again for playing and helping make Battlefield 3 a better game at launch!




Multiplayer Map Breakdown - Strategy Informer
DICE: Despite Beta Concerns it's "Mission Accomplished" - IGN
The Controller - Battlefield 3 Series Trailer (Competition reality show)
Firing a weapon without a silencer + mini-map clarification
Lengthy Impressions of BF3 from GeForce LAN
GameStop Midnight Release Locations
Best Buy Midnight Release Locations
Video Interview w/ Andy McNab - Author of "Battlefield 3: The Russian"
Mass Effect Meets Battlefield 3
Curse visits BF3 @ GeForce LAN

Raptr is holding a Battlefield vs Call of Duty promotion where they will be building a giving away a custom built PC along with other prizes.

*Raptr LAUNCHES Battlefield vs. Call of duty SHOWDOWN PROMOTION TO DETERMINE WHICH FRANCHISE REIGNS SUPREME*

_Raptr to Compile Data Based on Community Activity and Provide the Ultimate Incentive
to Participate – A Custom PC Gaming Rig Based on the Winning Franchise_ 







MOUNTAIN VIEW, California – Oct. 17, 2011 - Raptr, the leading social network for gamers, today announced the “Battlefield vs. Call of Duty Showdown” to determine which leading videogame franchise dominates the first-person shooter category. Based on community voting, playtime hours and achievements, Raptr will compile the definitive breakdown of consumer opinion and gameplay activity. In addition, Raptr has partnered with an award-winning PC modder, Brian Carter, to build and give away the ultimate PC gaming rig (estimated value of nearly $5,000), based on which franchise reigns supreme. Raptr users can earn additional prizes for logging gameplay hours and unlocking achievements.

In the first phase of the “Battlefield vs. Call of Duty Showdown” promotion, fans of both game franchises will have the chance to vote on which influential first-person shooter franchise is superior, based on multiple categories. 

To enter, players must sign up or log onto their Raptr accounts and visit the event page at http://raptr.com/topic/bfvscod/. Beginning Oct. 17, 2011, Raptr will post a series of questions several times a week for fans to debate franchise supremacy in different categories. Votes will determine the winning franchise and ultimately which custom PC rig will be built. 

The custom PC rig will feature the industry-leading AMD FX 8150 processor, dual Radeon HD 6970 graphics cards and premium components from Origin PC, including a liquid cooling system, solid state hard drive and a Blu-Ray drive. Renowned modder Brian Carter (aka Boddaker), who has won a number of awards for his stunning designs, will build the rig -- see samples of his work and follow his progress on the project here

“Raptr is known for its comprehensive data tracking of gameplay behavior, and we wanted to tap into the community of 10 million users to help answer once and for all which AAA first-person shooter franchise dominates the gaming industry,” said John Lee, Raptr’s VP of Marketing. “What better way to kick off a series of showdowns than to compare the two biggest games of 2011? Whether you play on the PC, Xbox 360, or PS3, Raptr loves bringing the gaming community together around such events, because it showcases the unbridled enthusiasm fans have for their favorite games.”

“This project with Raptr is a dream for me since I’m such a fan of both game franchises,” said Carter. “It’s exciting for me to take my love of these games and create an amazing PC rig. Mini-guns, rocket launchers…well, you’re just going to have to wait and see because it’s going to be crazy.” 

In addition to the first phase of voting, Raptr will compile additional data based on gameplay activity automatically tracked via Raptr’s client, as well as achievements and trophies unlocked. A comprehensive Raptr Report on the “Battlefield vs. Call of Duty Showdown” will be revealed in the next few months.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 Open Beta Attack Helicopter Gameplay.
> Looks like the chopper is pretty effective with a good team at the helm.  Most armor seems to go down in one pass.
> 
> 
> ...





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I got to play around with the Chopper on Caspian.  Pretty much with little effort I was able to wipe out multiple armored vehicles.  Think they might be a TAD OP.  This was my first time flying it FYI.



not OP... when I flew, it did not handle like that video. like I have said, I don't want to come to a conclusion without spending a few hours in an empty server. but if you did well, it is because the other team was retarded. without flairs, stingers are king.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

> For now though, we feel slightly deflated by what’s on offer, and concerned that DICE has tried to hard to coax the Call of Duty crowd away by trying to copy its smaller, urban maps. Battlefield 3’s multiplayer still plays well, but it’s not the grand your of duty we were anticipating.



Thats no good.. I was worried about this since the first game I played on metro in the alpha.. I remember saying "This map isnt battlefield, this is COD" and if theirs a majority of maps that follow this approach im gonna be disappointed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Thats no good.. I was worried about this since the first game I played on metro in the alpha.. I remember saying "This map isnt battlefield, this is COD" and if theirs a majority of maps that follow this approach im gonna be disappointed.



Metro has already been stated as "the smallest multiplayer map". The only other one that is CoD like is Grand Bazaar which is something like that apt. complex on MW1.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Metro has already been stated as "the smallest multiplayer map". The only other one that is CoD like is Grand Bazaar which is something like that apt. complex on MW1.



I'm going by the review of maps done in the link above. According to him a few maps lost the battlefield esque gameplay.. He also sounds like a COD fan tho, constantly referencing TDM and not Conquest.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I got to play around with the Chopper on Caspian.  Pretty much with little effort I was able to wipe out multiple armored vehicles.  Think they might be a TAD OP.  This was my first time flying it FYI.



Then you must not have had people locking onto you with rockets, it's extremely easy to drop a chopper. The only reason they didn't drop is they used a great strategy, they flew under the treeline and hauled ass. By the time you had a chance to lock on they would have killed you or been gone. Notice how rarely they fly up over the treeline, with jets, rockets with lock on, and AA tanks, I think a strategy like theirs will be required to be a successful chopper pilot.



ShiBDiB said:


> I'm going by the review of maps done in the link above. According to him a few maps lost the battlefield esque gameplay.. He also sounds like a COD fan tho, constantly referencing TDM and not Conquest.



TDM is meant to be like that. It's a mode that BF hasn't had for a long time, since most BF fans enjoy Conquest. It was a smart move bringing it back to gank COD players, but at the sametime it doesn't hose us Vets since we still have Conquest.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm going by the review of maps done in the link above. According to him a few maps lost the battlefield esque gameplay.. He also sounds like a COD fan tho, constantly referencing TDM and not Conquest.



Oh. I am going by what my on eyes have seen. I couldn't give two shits what whoever that guys was has to say.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Then you must not have had people locking onto you with rockets, it's extremely easy to drop a chopper. The only reason they didn't drop is they used a great strategy, they flew under the treeline and hauled ass. By the time you had a chance to lock on they would have killed you or been gone. Notice how rarely they fly up over the treeline, with jets, rockets with lock on, and AA tanks, I think a strategy like theirs will be required to be a successful chopper pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> TDM is meant to be like that. It's a mode that BF hasn't had for a long time, since most BF fans enjoy Conquest. It was a smart move bringing it back to gank COD players, but at the sametime it doesn't hose us Vets since we still have Conquest.



I had people locking on, however I stayed EXTREMELY low to the group, and in many cases was able to roadkill people on the chopper, with minimal loss of control.  I still don't think many ground soldiers take the lock on launcher, as they have to worry about vehicles too!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 18, 2011)

I think that implementing some aspects of CoD is a good idea because at it's core it is a good game, however over the past 4 odd years it hasn't evolved like other games have.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 18, 2011)

PlanetBattlefield - Humorous Battlefield 3 GameStop TV Spot



Spoiler



Monday, 17 October, 2011 at 19:34 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
An amusing Battlefield 3 TV spot created by GameStop was posted on YouTube a couple weeks ago. The ad, noticed by teslasmash from reddit, shows various Battlefield 3 soldiers shooting weapons from the Physical Warfare Pack. The Physical Warfare Pack is of course one of the pre-order bonuses if you order from GameStop as well as EA Origin, GAME (UK) and GameStation (UK). The pack is a time based exclusive and DICE have said it will be free for all later on this year. 












kotaktu.com - How Will Battlefield 3 Be Remembered?



Spoiler



By Mark Serrels on October 17, 2011 at 2:00 PM

In a perfect storm of hype, timing and technology, the momentum behind Battlefield 3 has been staggering. As it accelerates towards its release October 27, we caught up with the game’s Creative Director Lars Gustavsson to discuss the game’s development, his influences, and what history will make of Battlefield 3.

While there are, of course, hordes of gamers lining up to pre-order Modern Warfare 3, it appears as though there is a sea change in our midst – almost as if the culmination of smart brand protection, combined with a series of dazzling trailers has set fans of core shooters alight with hype. Amongst core shooter fans, Battlefield 3 is arguably the most anticipated game of the year.

Gustavsson thinks the quality of the game itself may have something to do with it!

“We’re bringing something fresh to a market which, to be honest, has gone a bit stale recently,” says Gustavsson. “There are so many shooters out there and they all come from the same recipe.

“I play all shooters out there to stay up to date, but I really like Battlefield, because I can of the sheer variety. I often get this religious feeling when I look at some of the larger scale levels, just feeling amazed that we somehow managed to accomplish this!

Years of development experience, with the same core team, has enabled DICE to focus their efforts on creating the best Battlefield product possible. In that respect, Gustavsson believes that the force sweeping gamers towards the Battlefield 3 juggernaut is more than hype – it’s a gut response to what he believes is a quality product across the board.

“Where does our optimism come from?” He asks. “I would say it’s simply our experience in making the Battlefield games. We have an amazing engine. To look at the package of Battlefield, there’s so much to it.

“You have everything to small team deathmatch, to the full journey through a single player, to squad deathmatch – there’s a full, wide palette of possibilities. This time it feels like we’ve really stretched ourselves, and listened to feedback from the community.

“Our optimism is similar to how we felt about Battlefield 1942 when that was in development,” he continues. “When we’re playing in the office, we know it’s a really rock solid game. This time round we’ve done so much and improved so much. We’ve put so much into it.”

The FPS genre is, in a sense, a continual exchange of ideas – where innovations are constantly being shared, implemented and improved upon with subsequent releases. Battlefield has innovated within this space before, but it has also borrowed from the best – we wondered in Lars could think of any specific influences that affected the development of Battlefield 3.

“I’m not sure if I should pin point one,” he begins, reluctantly. “Well, Conquest was a game I was definitely inspired by – Day of Defeat, with its flag system is another. And the medic in Battlefield 2 was definitely inspired by Enemy Territory: Quake Wars’ medic system.

“That’s the beauty of the games industry. You might hear rumours of developers going after each other but for the most part it’s a friendly environment. And you borrow freely – it’s the team that executes the feature best that will be remembered.”

That word: ‘remembered’. In the world of PC gaming in particular, it’s one thing to shift millions of units, it’s another create and maintain the kind of community that Counter Strike: Source, Team Fortress 2 and Call of Duty 4 currently have. You get the impression that’s precisely what DICE are shooting for with Battlefield 3.

“Really I want our game to be remembered for giving gamers a fresh take on the shooter,” claims Gustavsson. “Hopefully Battlefield 3 feels like it took the first person shooter to the next level and made the competition look a bit old and stale.”


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2011)

I've played the beta and have a good impression towards Caspian Border, it kept the spirit of true conquest. Whereas in Metro I had flashbacks of CoD especially when I quickly zoomed through my reflex scope to shoot but other than that it was still a good experience as Rush is also quite different from CoD's gameplay and player spawn rotation, It is awesome to see your whole squad or two taking cover behind corridor entrances and both teams showering each other with bullets within that space, it was complete mayhem imo especially when you see stray rockets blow up parts of the wall to create entrances.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I had people locking on, however I stayed EXTREMELY low to the group, and in many cases was able to roadkill people on the chopper, with minimal loss of control.  I still don't think many ground soldiers take the lock on launcher, as they have to worry about vehicles too!



I don't see how, if you rip down a road then turn a corner while remaining below the treeline, they can't lock on once you pass that corner, as they can't visually see you anymore. They can't lock on through trees, if you don't move fast enough I could see people doing it, or if you raise above the treeline too much, or come down the freeway on Caspian where there is no cover on the sides of the roads. But notice almost all of their flying was around the Forest flag.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3 Open Beta Attack Helicopter Gameplay.
> Looks like the chopper is pretty effective with a good team at the helm.  Most armor seems to go down in one pass.
> 
> 
> ...



I want to learn how to fly the chopper like that!! When i flew it, it felt slow and cumbersome. Maybe Freedom can make a training video. I would hazard a guess that they were using flight sticks?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking at the comments in the vid he mentions letting go of "w" quickly...etc. Seems like kb/m. Impressive flying.


----------



## erixx (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the copter! Reminds me of my Novalogic helo days! Low flight and surprise is key!

A shame that the biggest map of the game is rather small.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 18, 2011)

erixx said:


> Love the copter! Reminds me of my Novalogic helo days! Low flight and surprise is key!
> 
> A shame that the biggest map of the game is rather small.



The best thing about the choppers is getting to shoot them down with a tank.   I love it when some muppet swoops down to line you up with some rockets and you hit him square in the windscreen with a round!!  It cracks me up everytime.  I don't get in the tanks that often but when I do it always seems so easy to hit a chopper with the main gun.  Maybe my trigonometry is good. Lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

Ea Finally came through and changed my Master Account ID to: Associated_Death


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> The best thing about the choppers is getting to shoot them down with a tank.   I love it when some muppet swoops down to line you up with some rockets and you hit him square in the windscreen with a round!!  It cracks me up everytime.  I don't get in the tanks that often but when I do it always seems so easy to hit a chopper with the main gun.  Maybe my trigonometry is good. Lol



Yeah I got pretty good at it in BC2, especially in 'Nam, though I am going to have to get used to the speed and arc (or lack thereof) of the shells on these tanks now...


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 18, 2011)

random said:


> I've played the beta and have a good impression towards Caspian Border, it kept the spirit of true conquest. Whereas in Metro I had flashbacks of CoD especially when I quickly zoomed through my reflex scope to shoot but other than that it was still a good experience as Rush is also quite different from CoD's gameplay and player spawn rotation, It is awesome to see your whole squad or two taking cover behind corridor entrances and both teams showering each other with bullets within that space, it was complete mayhem imo especially when you see stray rockets blow up parts of the wall to create entrances.



Well said bro I agree 1000%  even though I raged like a little bitch


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I seem to be the like the only people who ordered a physical that is kinda freaking out that I won't get it "soon enough" and am thinking about canceling for a download order...

I guess I point it out as I'm kind of surprised. And I'm not just referring to people here. Though come to think of it I should check the EA UK forum.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Looking at the comments in the vid he mentions letting go of "w" quickly...etc. Seems like kb/m. Impressive flying.



Yeah, chopper flying isn't going to get as much of a benefit out of joystick as Jets will.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ea Finally came through and changed my Master Account ID to: Associated_Death



There is a tool to do that yourself. I did it.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is a tool to do that yourself. I did it.



whoa, what tool?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

I miss mail man already  2 days and no witty comments in sight.

I kept mine brandonwh64 cause of it being it in the forums


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I want to learn how to fly the chopper like that!! When i flew it, it felt slow and cumbersome. Maybe Freedom can make a training video. I would hazard a guess that they were using flight sticks?



I used to fly like that in BC2 but my gunner would always rage-bail. 

I just felt like I had no power to work with, I would go into a dive and it would take ages and ages to pull back out of it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I miss mail man already  2 days and no witty comments in sight.



Gee a Mailman fanboy. That's just great. 

So what the hell did he do this time, anyway?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Gee a Mailman fanboy. That's just great.
> 
> So what the hell did he do this time, anyway?



He congratulated qubit for his awesome editorial work.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2011)

Agreed.  The BF3 Clubhouse without its founder just isn't the same, it's hollow and incomplete.  It's like Jenna Haze without a huge red dildo, or Mia Farrow without the Maharishi buried deep in her.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Agreed.  The BF3 Clubhouse without its founder just isn't the same, it's hollow and incomplete.  It's like Jenna Haze without a huge red dildo, or Mia Farrow without the Maharishi buried deep in her.



I would sig this but I may get banned like mail man.

Yea I know mailman is rough around the edges but he means no harm. I have to agree some of Q's news posts are not really informative or on point. Even some of the mods have noticed this as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL and how did he go about doing that, exactly?

Yeah, Qubit has turned out to be...an interesting choice. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> LOL and how did he go about doing that, exactly?
> 
> Yeah, Qubit has turned out to be...an interesting choice. I'll leave it at that.



Here is what got him banned.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2424527&postcount=74

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2424533&postcount=76

That's not even typical mailman posts so... did it really deserve a ban?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would sig this but I may get banned like mail man.



I don't find anything lewd or offensive in my post, have at it, man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I don't find anything lewd or offensive in my post, have at it, man.



You may not but the mods may


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

Not really gonna comment on the merit especially as we don't know all that goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I want to learn how to fly the chopper like that!! When i flew it, it felt slow and cumbersome. Maybe Freedom can make a training video. I would hazard a guess that they were using flight sticks?



The trick with flying choppers.... throttle control!

Attack choppers in BF2 were leagues more responsive then transport choppers, but the same thing still applies....

100% throttle at take off, gain some altitude and set a nice angle (pitch down) which can get you accelerating without losing too much altitude, then ease off the throttle a little to 80% and keep the remaining 20% in reserve.
By the time you ease off the throttle, you should still be accelerating fast enough towards your destination if done correctly, you might need to pitch the nose down again to bring your speed back up.

set up your HAT switch on your stick for camera viewing angles so you can see if youre being tailed by enemy jets, attack choppers or Missiles - being able to see behind you is crucial to your survival as you can see if its a Missiles or a jet that has locked on to you and dispense chaff at the right moment rather then too early.

Most jet pilots can be real crafty. ping you with a lockon so you go apeshit with evasive manovers, jink the chopper all over the place and waste chaff then switch to ground attack mode and move in for a guns kill so you dont they are there...

Most jet pilots are pussies and will very rarely attack you head on, if they do a head on strafe with a their guns its most likely they are going to try and get behind you to take you out as you cant see them.

-------

If someone does get a lockon on you and you can see the missile behind you there are a few things you can do....

#1 wait until you can see the missile a little closer shouting distance. then throttle right down to zero and literally let your chopper fall out of the sky. the missle might not be able to follow your sudden direction/angle change.

#2 wait until you can see the missile almost about to hit you then throttle up to 100% and drop chaff at the same time. - this is where the 20% torque in reserve comes in handy.

Obviously, timing is very crucial and depending on how responsive these new choppers are in BF3.

the Missiles could also be more agile in BF3 making them harder to dodge so these 2 pointers might not be as effective as they were in BF2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not really gonna comment on the merit especially as we don't know all that goes on behind the scenes.



Maybe 

But I talked to him yesterday on MSN about things. Hope he comes back soon. Hopefully he will not be banned from the TS so when BF3 launches, I can have him give that evil laugh when he slides into people with his knife and banana pants


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

Did anyone else here preorder a physical copy?


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The trick with flying choppers.... throttle control!
> 
> Attack choppers in BF2 were leagues more responsive then transport choppers, but the same thing still applies....
> 
> ...



if rockets are like in BC2, they will not simply miss, they will pull a 180 and hit you from the other direction. I once saw a rocket circle a chopper twice before hitting.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 18, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> whoa, what tool?



http://battlefieldo.com/origin-id-changer-windows/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I miss mail man already  2 days and no witty comments in sight.
> 
> I kept mine brandonwh64 cause of it being it in the forums



Someone already stole my Death_Incarnate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

I have to admit that chopper footage gave me a serious erekshun. that guy is an amazing pilot and he uses the terrain really well instead of 'up top' where he could be taken out easily by attack jets and anti-aircraft.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

yea! I watched the video of the jet fights from after the beta and the lock on missles are super bad azz!


----------



## erixx (Oct 18, 2011)

Why can't people take normal names, like... Sammy the Nanny, etc... hahahaa! Death Incarnate? WOW Terrorific indeed, way to go! May I call you just Death in TS?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

We do call him death or ducky in TS.

Yea Im glad to atleast keep brandonwh64 even though It was supposedly take in BC2


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not really gonna comment on the merit especially as we don't know all that goes on behind the scenes.



^^, His posts are entertaining.. But he definetly takes things too far and gets away with more then say any other user would.. I know I've been banned for less.. Twice... 

--

But back on topic, did we ever discuss getting a server? I know my group I game with is gonna have one we can mess around in, but what about a TPU member funded one. 

We should stick to one, that was the problem with our BC2 servers... 5 Different users went and got a server and then came into the clubhouse asking for donations, just make it so donors get admin and someone is the primary POC and money collector.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Everybody!! In honor of mailman's contribution to TPU! change your AVATAR to THIS for today!








FREE THE MAIL MAN!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The trick with flying choppers.... throttle control!
> 
> Attack choppers in BF2 were leagues more responsive then transport choppers, but the same thing still applies....
> 
> ...



Maybe when BF3 comes out you can demonstrate in a video for us. Still recommend the Thrustmaster X HOTAS? 

Or can you create one for BF2 chopper flying since BF3 mechanics are similar to BF2?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Meh, he's just one guy who's funny, he'll be back.

He can never be perma-banned.

Bare in mind i love MailMan, just don't want to make a big deal out of his absence.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Maybe when BF3 comes out you can demonstrate in a video for us. Still recommend the Thrustmaster X HOTAS?
> 
> Or can you create one for BF2 chopper flying since BF3 mechanics are similar to BF2?



Flying since BF2 has been changed only slightly. I loaded BF2 up last night and could still fly like a champ. They changed the turning speeds slightly


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> ^^, His posts are entertaining.. But he definetly takes things too far and gets away with more then say any other user would.. I know I've been banned for less.. Twice...
> 
> --
> 
> ...



yeah, I will try to donate, but money is gonna be tight for a while till I get the bike fixed.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll share my infractions in his honor.. But he should serve out his ban like everyone else.. Cause like I said above, he definitely deserves it despite how entertaining he can be.



5/Inciting Argument (Flaming)/	Easy Rhino
5/Insulted Other Member(s)/erocker
15/Drunk posting/erocker
5/not following rules/Easy Rhino
5/Inciting Argument (Flaming)/Easy Rhino

Points/Reason/Mod


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

erixx said:


> Why can't people take normal names, like... Sammy the Nanny, etc... hahahaa! Death Incarnate? WOW Terrorific indeed, way to go! May I call you just Death in TS?



Sure but my BF3/Origin name will now be Associated_Death.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

I probably will not be able to donate either. I am going through a long renovation to my house and that's were most of my money is going.

Looks like I need to drunk post more often


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Still recommend the Thrustmaster X HOTAS?



Yeps.

I could be getting one myself actually, Ive been hearing that Saiteks X52 Pro's might be having compatibility problems with Vista/W7


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

Woo I only have one for insulting and one for drunk posting (same night lulz). And now you have an idea why I don't drink much anymore!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't see how, if you rip down a road then turn a corner while remaining below the treeline, they can't lock on once you pass that corner, as they can't visually see you anymore. They can't lock on through trees, if you don't move fast enough I could see people doing it, or if you raise above the treeline too much, or come down the freeway on Caspian where there is no cover on the sides of the roads. But notice almost all of their flying was around the Forest flag.



If you alternate better rocking back and forth from front to back you can maintain your speed very easily and navigate well.  That and the collisions between trees were very poor.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2011)

October 25th can't come soon enough!!

Wish they'd let us keep playing the beta till the full game comes out, i'm eager for some more 32v32 action.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeps.
> 
> I could be getting one myself actually, Ive been hearing that Saiteks X52 Pro's might be having compatibility problems with Vista/W7



If you have used or do use or anyone use a Saitek stick with BF2, can you post the Saitek Profile for the game? I currently have the Cyborg X while I upgrade my Mobo. I figure i can try to practice in BF2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> October 25th can't come soon enough!!
> 
> Wish they'd let us keep playing the beta till the full game comes out, i'm eager for some more 32v32 action.



That last night, I found a good low lag capsian border map and it was so fun, I didnt want to goto bed! Me and trip were flying the jets and he was getting kills I was flying into things LOL!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Did anyone else here preorder a physical copy?



I got a phyiscal copy from the egg, but I won't be able to play until sometime in november so its not really an issue for me.  

I like having a physical copy of games I play only for MP.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I like having a physical copy too but not so much that it's worth waiting while others are already playing and unlocking things.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 18, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I like having a physical copy of games I play only for MP.



any reasoning behind this or just a quirk?

i only ask because i am the exact opposite, and will only get a boxed copy if it's an awesome SP game i want to experience. best examples are Oblivion and Skyrim, but i did it for doom 3 (which i enjoyed) and plan to get a boxed copy of Deus Ex:HR soon, though i got DD first.

i have a half hour drive each way to the nearest games store, and i work out of my apartment with a grocery store nearby - very rarely do i go out on a tuesday to the GS when i haven't already pre-ordered it on Steam. the vast majority are DD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If you have used or do use or anyone use a Saitek stick with BF2, can you post the Saitek Profile for the game? I currently have the Cyborg X while I upgrade my Mobo. I figure i can try to practice in BF2.



I had a nice Saitek Cyborg Evo Force joystick when i first started off.

Unfortunately It had a really nasty problem with BF2 which caused any jet or chopper to constantly yaw to the left so everything was virtually unflyable so i gots a refund.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love steam for its uses of digital download. Origin will be good once they fix the store and the software. I have not been able to buy anything from their store for a LONG time.



AphexDreamer said:


> I don't get it? He was insulting a moderator?
> I wouldn't really get offended by those comments... personally. Plus mailman has gotten away with a lot worse lol.
> 
> Interesting... it all adds up I suppose. That was the .00000001% he needed to exceed his threshold.



Yea I guess they thought it was over the top?


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 18, 2011)

i was looking at this one. I go solely on looks and not performance, (like my women)
Any one have any luck with cyborg? http://cyborggaming.com/prod/v5stick.htm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

I see me using the keyboard to fly both heli and jets


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

www.generalnonsense.net. Go use that.

*READ THIS: IF you are off topic, posting nonsenese, etc. You WILL get infracted. Even if this happens 80 pages from now, I will infract you and refer you to this post. Know this post, remember this post. Love this post. 

Do not respond to this post. *


----------



## ERazer (Oct 18, 2011)

any update if BF3 is gonna be on steam?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

ERazer said:


> any update if BF3 is gonna be on steam?



I hope it does come to steam but Im afraid it wont unless it comes about 1 day before launch


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 18, 2011)

ERazer said:


> any update if BF3 is gonna be on steam?



There is a high chance it probably won't be on steam.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea im with pepper. Even if it does come, it will be the regular edition I would assume


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

I actually wasnt all that impressed with teh beta. I may cancel my preorder.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I actually wasnt all that impressed with teh beta. I may cancel my preorder.



That's cool. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I actually wasnt all that impressed with teh beta. I may cancel my preorder.



the beta wasnt there to 'impress' people. Its not there dressed in a tuxedo to serve you a free golden lunch ticket with a smile that can melt the polar icecaps.

Beta was for testing their servers against the masses of people that will be logging on and playing during launch day. and such as it is. the game version in question was an older one that still retained the bugs they had already mostly ironed out. 

Its not a demo - Its a beta.

by all means, cancel if you like.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

It was mainly for data feedback on glitches, bugs, and requests.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 18, 2011)

sigh.. no steam, guess im gonna have steam, impulse, and origin, what a pain but well worthed for FB3


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 18, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> i was looking at this one. I go solely on looks and not performance, (like my women)
> Any one have any luck with cyborg? http://cyborggaming.com/prod/v5stick.htm



I bought that one, price matched Frys down from 50ish to 20..made em cry...  I have yet to find anything that supports it though...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would probably never get adjusted to using a joystick, keyboard, and mouse at the same time.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the beta wasnt there to 'impress' people. Its not there dressed in a tuxedo to serve you a free golden lunch ticket with a smile that can melt the polar icecaps.
> 
> Beta was for testing their servers against the masses of people that will be logging on and playing during launch day. and such as it is. the game version in question was an older one that still retained the bugs they had already mostly ironed out.
> 
> ...



Well no shit. But regardless, I was there to play it. I didnt like the feel of it. It felt like i was playing BF2 again and I hated BF2. Maps were bigger than i liked (granted there was only rush and conquest modes with more people per map than Id like). I dont like the battle log. At all. Just give me a damn list of servers to join like you have in every other FPS MP game. I dont want it to open a damn browser window. 

I understand that its a beta and there will be bugs. Im not looking for a free hand out of anything. So dont even try to go that route.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you just say that you want smaller maps? There is a Call of Duty Clubhouse you know?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well no shit. But regardless, I was there to play it. I didnt like the feel of it. *It felt like i was playing BF2 again* and I hated BF2. Maps were bigger than i liked (granted there was only rush and conquest modes with more people per map than Id like). I dont like the battle log. At all. Just give me a damn list of servers to join like you have in every other FPS MP game. I dont want it to open a damn browser window.
> 
> I understand that its a beta and there will be bugs. Im not looking for a free hand out of anything. So dont even try to go that route.









Thats what the whole battlefield community wanted! was a BF2 like game again. The game (minus a few BF2 features) is based off the same exact gameplay.

Battlelog proved to be better than an ingame browser. I could load a server in less that 2 minutes which apposed to BC2 which took a while to load the game then login then find a server then connect.

If I was done with a server I could simply hit ALT+F4 which closed the game completly then find another server and be back playing quickly. It also allowed a facebook style unlock posts which showed people what you have unlocked and such. It also allowed you to see your unlock almost in realtime.

I admit, it had its down sides but will probably be fixed at launch or after launch.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did you just say that you want smaller maps? There is a Call of Duty Clubhouse you know?



LOL beat me to it...

Anyone who plays BF games and complains the maps r too big.. should clearly not be playin BF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> LOL beat me to it...
> 
> Anyone who plays BF games and complains the maps r too big.. should clearly not be playin BF



Yea thats why COD was made


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

Last CoD i liked was 4.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Last CoD i liked was 4.



I must say the same. I still have it installed and would play a while if I was in the mood.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

Call of Duty has just become a money pit by releasing a new game every year. Why the hell would I want to pay $60 every year for a new CoD?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Call of Duty has just become a money pit by releasing a new game every year. Why the hell would I want to pay $60 every year for a new CoD?



Because you dont like BF3?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Call of Duty has just become a money pit by releasing a new game every year. Why the hell would I want to pay $60 every year for a new CoD?



Because all your fiends are doing it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Because you dont like BF3?



So because I dont like BF3 I instantly like CoD? It has to be one or the other? 



AphexDreamer said:


> Because all your fiends are doing it.



I dont play with others I know because they like to work in teams and tell me how to play. Id rather just do my own thing.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So because I dont like BF3 I instantly like CoD? It has to be one or the other?



Pretty much IF you wanna play this genre.. these are the only two worth playing in the MP action FPS category.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Pretty much IF you wanna play this genre.. these are the only two worth playing in the MP action FPS category.



Thats a retarded mentality. There is also Day of Defeat, BC2, Counter-Strike, Left 4 Dead, TF2, Brink, Gears of War, etc


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So because I dont like BF3 I instantly like CoD? It has to be one or the other?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont play with others I know because they like to work in teams and tell me how to play. Id rather just do my own thing.



Who said you had to play with them, you could play against them. Anyways the only reason why I end up play COD is cause all my console friends get it and I end up getting it to play with them, either teams or against.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Who said you had to play with them, you could play against them. Anyways the only reason why I end up play COD is cause all my console friends get it and I end up getting it to play with them, either teams or against.



Because they'd rather team up with me than face me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats a retarded mentality. There is also Day of Defeat, BC2, Counter-Strike, Left 4 Dead, TF2, Brink, Gears of War, etc



Wait so you like BC2?

DoD/CS - is nowhere near these games and shouldnt even be in the same discussion
L4D - is not in the same category, BF/COD r MP FPS shooters, L4D is a survival horror game
Brink - seriously?
Gears - TPS fun game tho


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Wait so you like BC2?
> 
> DoD/CS - is nowhere near these games and shouldnt even be in the same discussion
> L4D - is not in the same category, BF/COD r MP FPS shooters, L4D is a survival horror game
> ...



Should I not like BC2 because I dont like BF2 or BF3?

They're all FPS. Even L4D. It has guns, therefore, its still classified as a shooter as well. MP action FPS. Which you said in a previous post.

And really youre going to go as far as to call GoW a TPS? Its still classified as a shooter, therefore, its an FPS.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats a retarded mentality. There is also Day of Defeat, BC2, Counter-Strike, Left 4 Dead, TF2, Brink, Gears of War, etc



BC2 is Battlefield. L4D isn't in the same genre, and neither is Gears, yes both you use guns but the MP is so far different I wouldn't ever be looking at them to fill my need for a MP shooter. DoD, CS, and Brink on the other hand I would pair closer to CoD. BF I would pair more with Arma, Operation Flashpoint, or Red Orchestra. Either way, your original post made it sound like playing the beta made you decide to not get the game based on bugs. Rather than just saying that you don't like the map size or play style (which BF has always been about massive maps, and team work). The reasons you don't like the game really have nothing to do with the beta.




CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Should I not like BC2 because I dont like BF2 or BF3?
> 
> They're all FPS. Even L4D. It has guns, therefore, its still classified as a shooter as well. MP action FPS. Which you said in a previous post.
> 
> And really youre going to go as far as to call GoW a TPS? Its still classified as a shooter, therefore, its an FPS.



Yeah and Borderlands is a Racing game, so are all BF games since they have vehicles. GoW is classified as an Action-Adventure, not an FPS, you don't even play in First person and FPS stands for *First Person Shooter*(heck where is the shooter part?). The multiplayer portion of L4D is drastically different than BF titles, why you would even tie them together is beyond me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> BC2 is Battlefield. L4D isn't in the same genre, and neither is Gears, yes both you use guns but the MP is so far different I wouldn't ever be looking at them to fill my need for a MP shooter. DoD, CS, and Brink on the other hand I would pair closer to CoD. BF I would pair more with Arma, Operation Flashpoint, or Red Orchestra. Either way, your original post made it sound like playing the beta made you decide to not get the game based on bugs. Rather than just saying that you don't like the map size or play style (which BF has always been about massive maps, and team work). The reasons you don't like the game really have nothing to do with the beta.



Yeah BC2 is BF, but it feels nothing like BF2 or BF3. BF3 is far different than what I like in BC2. Sure BF is about big maps but I dont play big maps and I understand that there are smaller maps to play for deathmatches and whatnot. Just the whole feel of the game (excluding bugs) just doesnt feel right to me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah BC2 is BF, but it feels nothing like BF2 or BF3. BF3 is far different than what I like in BC2. Sure BF is about big maps but I dont play big maps and I understand that there are smaller maps to play for deathmatches and whatnot. Just the whole feel of the game (excluding bugs) just doesnt feel right to me.



I would wait to pass judgement till the final game is out. I wasn't really a fan of either of the maps (in the beta) to be honest. And I hated BF2, loved 1942 and BC2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2011)

Indeed. How do you really know this as you are basing it on the beta?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

I would have loved BF2 if they would have implemented the hit detection of mercenary's mod had. It was almost spot on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dont play with others I know because they like to work in teams and tell me how to play. *Id rather just do my own thing*.



CoD serves up plenty of that i hear. you can go rambo behind enemy lines all you want and you can carry the team. 

you cant really do that with Battlefield. sure more kills means less enemy for your team to deal with but K/D ratio doesnt win the game like CoD, you can have the most badass K/D ratio in the world but that dont mean shit if you cant capture checkpoints or flags.

You knew what BF3 was gonna be. why bother pre-ordering or playing the beta at all if you hate it so much??

Dont like team based shooters? go play CoD. but if youd still rather do your 'own thing' then why dont you cancel your internets and just play Single player games. No ones gonna tell you how to play in single player mode.

the more i hear the more i think you are just whinging


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would have loved BF2 if they would have implemented the hit detection of mercenary's mod had. It was almost spot on.



Agreed.

My only issue with BF2 is the random ass spray when you shoot and the sHit detection.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2011)

I think we should get back on topic, fellas.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I think we should get back on topic, fellas.



this is the BF3 clubhouse - we are talking about BF3 related things. (or i was at least)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NzI16Bl1GLc/TmoIZwgd7oI/AAAAAAAAAPA/YzN8s00_wIM/s400/jackie-chan-meme.png
> 
> Thats what the whole battlefield community wanted! was a BF2 like game again. The game (minus a few BF2 features) is based off the same exact gameplay.
> 
> ...



That slow load in BF2 was caused by a file that kept track of the audio queues the the in-game tutorial. It was proven if you simply delete that temp file you could log in in a few seconds. The server load times is kinda a double edge sword as at the time we were running much much weaker hardware. It was also an issue with the algorithm used to load the information into RAM. An issue that was resolved during BF2142.

I liked battlelog, but I would still perform a unified game. Having a browser based game log into made Origin pointless to me and that is a bad move from their standpoint.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 19, 2011)

eurogamer - Battlefield 3 Multiplayer - Preview



Spoiler



By Dan Whitehead

18/10/2011 @ 14:00
I'm lost. It's not something I'm proud of, but I have no idea where I need to be going. I'm on the attacking force in a Squad Rush multiplayer game of Battlefield 3 and I'm running around like a headless chicken, trying to work out where those target markers are pointing.

Things started so well, too. We advanced efficiently along a mountain pass, dealt with some sneaky snipers who'd taken cover in the long grass at the top of a rise, and we'd driven the defending team back from the first two objective markers with ruthless efficiency. We were unbeatable. We were badasses.

But now I'm scampering about like a drunken puppy, trying to find some tunnel or doorway that will allow me into the guts of this enemy base. The objective markers are below me, so unless the game is horribly glitched, there must be a way in. One of my brothers in arms sprints past me and hurls himself off the helipad, clearly driven to suicide in the hopes that a respawn would put him back on track and make the way forward clear.

That's when, after an embarrassingly long time, the penny drops. I dash to the side of the helipad and peer cautiously over the edge. There, half a kilometre straight down, is the next objective. Halfway there already, my fellow soldier's parachute flutters into life. I take a deep breath and jump.

Welcome to Damavand Peak.

It's a moment of relief, not only because I'm back in the game and pretending I knew to do this all along, but because it means that DICE hasn't lost its knack. After the suspiciously COD-like Metro map in the beta, I was genuinely concerned that the masters of multiplayer map design had lost their touch, the unique flavour of old subsumed by the need to win over rival fans.

Damavand Peak, it turns out, is a quintessential Battlefield map. It's vast. It's varied. You can approach its objectives from dozens of directions, and join the battle in countless ways. Whatever class you favour, whatever loadout you've picked, it feels like the map was designed just for you. And yet for all its flexibility, it keeps moving forwards, relentlessly. Apart from, you know, when feckless journalists don't pay attention and somehow miss that their entire squad has performed a 500m base jump.

It's that jump that will get all the attention of course, but it's more than just a gimmicky stunt. Once you realise that this is the part where you hurl yourself into the abyss, there's a natural elation as you freefall down, seeing the tiny toytown buildings thundering up to meet you, as you dare yourself to wait one more second before deploying your chute. In live play, this is where lots of giddy noobs will meet their end. Just as newcomers hung around helicopter spawn points, only to be picked off by shrewd snipers, so ruthless sharpshooters will earn healthy XP from the fact that a veritable shower of fresh meat will be flinging itself into their sights from the same point.

Over time, it becomes clear that simply spawning and dashing to the jump is a fool's game. We wait for someone to grab a chopper. Then, after he spirals and clatters his way to a messy demise, we wait for someone who can actually control the thing to grab a chopper. Then, as they strafe the landing site, the rest of us make the jump, some aiming for rooftops to provide more covering fire, others bound for the objectives.

As we glide in, the flutter of the chute roaring in our ears, I spot an enemy taking aim below. Somehow, brilliantly, I manage to take them out with a mid-air headshot, swooping in for a landing next to his defeated corpse. It's a pure fluke, of course, but undoubtedly my first "you'll never believe this" Battlefield 3 war story.

It's a breathless action-movie map, but one that never loses sight of the freedom that defines the Battlefield experience. What it demands is that you adapt to the terrain as you go, adjusting tactics according to the situation. After the tight funnelling and close quarters combat of the first push, you land at the second pair of objectives in the middle of a large industrial mining facility.

There are large warehouses and processing plants. Intricate pipework provides elevated walkways and sneaky rat runs. Push the defenders back from there, and they retreat into the mine itself, a cavernous space with gantries and rock formations where attackers must either find a secret path inside or else risk an all-out frontal assault on an enemy with plenty of opportunity to dig in.

It works, and it works exceptionally well with the Rush modes. Some fans have complained that Rush is taking precedence over Conquest, which is seen as the "true" Battlefield mode. Maps like Damavand Peak, which is clearly designed to favour the push-and-fall-back rhythms of Rush, give some credence to that, but that's not such a bad thing.

For one, Battlefield 3 also boasts maps like Operation Firestorm, an absolutely enormous open plan theatre of war where vehicles are essential and anyone planning on going lone wolf can expect to spend a lot of time jogging aimlessly along with only the crunch of their combat boots in the sand for company.

But Rush is also, arguably, a more refined take on military engagements than the free-for-all sandbox of a Conquest map. Rush imprints structure on the battle, giving both teams a clear through line to follow, and that results in better, more organic teamwork and a greater sense of drama, either the elation of the attackers as they take another objective or the backed-into-a-corner resolve of defenders with nowhere else to retreat to.

There are still a lot of unanswered questions surrounding Battlefield 3, not least concerning its single player campaign and the introduction of standalone co-op maps, but it seems that when it comes to players finding exciting new ways to shoot each other's faces off, the standard will be as high as ever.



If you are in LA, you have a chance to play Battlefield 3 tomorrow...



Spoiler



Act of Valor
Synopsis: An unprecedented blend of real-life heroism and original filmmaking, Act of Valor stars a group of active-duty Navy SEALs in a powerful story ofcontemporary global anti-terrorism. Inspired by true events, the film combines stunning combat sequences, up-to-the minute battlefield technology and heart-pumping emotion for the ultimate action adventure. Act of Valor takes audiences deep into the secretive world of the most elite, highly trained group of warriors in the modern world. When the rescu... more

Release Date: Opens in Theaters Friday, February 17, 2012

Rating: NR: Not Rated

Screening Info:
October 19, 2011 at 7:00PM
Los Angeles, CA

Special Instructions

PLEASE NOTE: COME EARLY FOR A CHANCE TO SEE AND PLAY A SNEAK PEEK OF BATTLEFIELD 3! ! SEATING IS FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE. SEATING IS NOT GUARANTEED.

Oh, if you like Battlefield, you might like the movie too.

[yt]1dS7XkRcD-c[/yt]

Maybe win a guaranteed seat from IGN.Com



ign.com - Five Innovations Battlefield Gave the World



Spoiler



With the launch of Battlefield 3 almost here, IGN pays tribute to this outstanding series for the fresh ideas it has brought to combat gaming.

October 18, 2011
by Adam Rosenberg

While many of the greatest innovations in the Call of Duty series find their roots in the first Modern Warfare game, the evolution of DICE's work on Battlefield has been much more gradual. The series honed its grand-scale approach to multiplayer warfare over a period of years, culminating in this month's release of Battlefield 3. 

With the big Modern Warfare 3 vs. Battlefield 3 holiday showdown bearing down on us, we thought it would be a good idea to explore some of the elements introduced by each series that even now continue to create ripples in the realm of FPS games. 

Here we look at some of the greatest innovations that were introduced or streamlined by the Battlefield series... 

*Class Warfare *

Battlefield 1942 was the first game in the series to embrace the concept of different soldiers having different roles. Tribes had already gotten there first, but BF1942 built a more rigid framework around the idea with five discrete classes, or "roles," each with their own unique weapons and equipment load-out. 
It's simple, intuitive stuff. The roles of Assault, Scout, Medic, Anti-tank and Engineer are easy enough to understand, with each one favoring a different play style. This in turn creates a greater sense of team unity, since the most effective operators on the battlefield know how to help fellow teammates' weaknesses with the strengths of their own selected class. It's been a constant in all of the Battlefield games released since, and as one of the most popular early examples, it continues to serve as a source of inspiration for many games makers. 

*Open-World War *

Battlefield has also always embraced the idea of giving each theater of war an appropriate sense of scale. Each game's various multiplayer maps are individually huge, offering plenty of room for ground, air and water vehicles to operate and do battle amidst the infantry soldiers on the ground. 

The large maps and abundance of vehicles necessitate larger armies, and so Battlefield went for big-team warfare as far back as 1942, with lobbies that supported as many as 64 players. These three components combined foster a much more epic feel, an always-there impression that a much larger, and quite varied, war is raging all around you. 

*Merit-Based Multiplayer *

Most of the earlier online team-based first-person shooters took a fairly simple approach: shoot at the other team to score kills and, eventually, win. Occasional objective-based modes mixed things up a little, but it always boiled down to constantly staying on the offensive. The Battlefield series is one of the first to actively encourage players to stay out of the active fight and instead focus on aiding the team in a key support role. 

This was really a natural outgrowth of BF1942's roles. Suddenly you had these soldiers on the virtual battlefield that simply weren't built for in-your-face combat. The Medic in particular is almost purely a support role, with limited offensive capabilities. The series did and still does reward non-combat actions, which goes a long way toward creating the feeling of a more realistic experience. 

*Leave No Man (Or Woman) Behind *

Team-based online shooters are generally at their best when the group of players that you're fighting alongside come together and function as a military unit. The Battlefield series actively promotes this idea by breaking teams down into squads and allowing downed players to re-spawn in the midst of their group. 

This is a tremendous help for maintaining that team-oriented play in Battlefield's larger lobbies. A full team of 32 online players has a hard time functioning together, but break that team up into eight squads of four and you're looking at a much more manageable grouping of comrades-in-arms that you need to coordinate with. Players will always have the option of simply ignoring the squad and going it alone, but Battlefield's built-in squad mechanics continue to be one of the more effective recent FPS innovations. 

*Weapons Of Mass Destruction *

The most recent major step forward for Battlefield came with 2008's story-driven spinoff, Battlefield: Bad Company. All of the series typical multiplayer trappings carried over, but Bad Company introduced the idea of near-total environmental destructability. Any house or other dwelling can easily be reduced to its skeletal frame with a few well-placed explosives. Suddenly, cover is no longer the sanctuary it once was, since a grenade can tear through much of the environment with ease. 

The feature has been a Battlefield constant since Bad Company, appearing again in Bad Company 2 and yet again in Battlefield 3, now just a few weeks from its October 25 release. It continues to be refined and updated as well, thank to the significant number of enhancements offered by DICE's Frostbite 2.0 engine.



Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Dog Tags Revealed ( I guess the Russians are finally getting something out of the leaked BF3 .iso...)



Spoiler



Tuesday, 18 October, 2011 at 12:12 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

Today we got our hands on 159 of the dog tags that will be in Battlefield 3. Of those 159 are 3 dog tags for other EA games such as Need for Speed The Run and Mass Effect 3. Thanks 32bita. Note that the images below are a few megabytes each. Alternatively, you can view them in gallery format on Battlefieldo.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That slow load in BF2 was caused by a file that kept track of the audio queues the the in-game tutorial. It was proven if you simply delete that temp file you could log in in a few seconds. The server load times is kinda a double edge sword as at the time we were running much much weaker hardware. It was also an issue with the algorithm used to load the information into RAM. An issue that was resolved during BF2142.
> 
> I liked battlelog, but I would still perform a unified game. Having a browser based game log into made Origin pointless to me and that is a bad move from their standpoint.



I would agree that the battlelog AND origin thing is dumb. but as a whole  it is a step forward for DICE: a server browser that works on release.

as for not liking the play style, I found it enjoyable. I played far more BC2 than any other BF titles, and it was similar enough that I could relate, while different enough to feel like a new game.

to each his own opinion, we should not bash someone just because they don't like what is potentially the greatest shooter to date.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 19, 2011)

i am totally going to PWN in BF3 on my new rig

Athlon 64 939 2.2ghz
Asus HP mobo (dead audio dead PCIe dead PCI)
Creative Sound Blaster (11 years old windows magically found a driver for it lol)
Bestec 250w PSU
ATi Radeon Xpress 200
2gigs Samsung PC3200
Win 7 64bit 
totally going to run BF3 maxed yo....

if you havent figured it out my real rig is officially dead but I will soldier on at 0fps lol


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i am totally going to PWN in BF3 on my new rig
> 
> Athlon 64 939 2.2ghz
> Asus HP mobo (dead audio dead PCIe dead PCI)
> ...



thought you were gonna get an antec 1200 to replace your problems?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 19, 2011)

mobo might be completely fucked as well and if i need a new mobo *new psu will determine this* i wont be able to afford it so im pretty much screwed haha 

Im telling ya man my luck is one in a million.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> mobo might be completely fucked as well and if i need a new mobo *new psu will determine this* i wont be able to afford it so im pretty much screwed haha
> 
> Im telling ya man my luck is one in a million.



if your mobo is DOA, just trade off one of your 6950s for a new one. sucks, but it gets you leagues ahead of where you would be otherwise.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 19, 2011)

gamespot AU - Battlefield 3 review unlikely to post before game is released next week



Spoiler



By Justin Calvert, GameSpotPosted Oct 19, 2011 11:02 am AEST

If you're anything like most of us at GameSpot, you can't wait to get your hands on Battlefield 3 next week. You might also be expecting to check out reviews of the game this side of the weekend, but I'm afraid that's not going to happen.

Just yesterday we received an email asking us to confirm our mailing address because review copies of Battlefield 3 are coming soon. More specifically, the email explained that the game will be making its way to our mailboxes "early next week." In case any of you have lost track of time during this busy fall season, Battlefield 3's release date of October 25 is also "early next week." Clearly, receiving a game so close to its release makes it impossible for us to deliver a timely review.

DICE's creative director and community manager give an impressive presentation at the recent EB Games Expo 2011 in Australia.

The silver lining here is that Electronic Arts' thinking behind not sending out copies of the game early appears to be very much in line with our own reviews policy. Day one updates sometimes make it hard for us to review the exact same game that you'll be playing on launch day, but we never knowingly review from unfinished builds of games, and on consoles we always insist on testing copies that will run on retail hardware (as opposed to debug/test kits) before committing to a review score. EA and DICE want to make sure that everyone reviews the game that you'll be playing at launch rather than the game that's on your disc, and we really can't fault them for that. Here's the official line:

_Copies are set to arrive on Tuesday because there is a Day 1 update. DICE are perfectionists -- they will not stop polishing the game until it is in your hands. The Day 1 update incorporates real-time feedback from the beta, ensuring that the consumer experience on launch day is outstanding. It is the actual consumer experience that we wish to be reviewed. The game with the Day 1 update will be available for review on Oct. 25._

At the time of writing it looks like we might be able to get our hands on a PC version of the game (complete with launch day patch) this side of the weekend, which is great news for our reviewer and for any of you hoping to read a review before making a purchase. Where the console versions are concerned, though, it looks like we'll be stepping out onto the battlefield for the first time alongside many of you.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 19, 2011)

nah id rather blow the entire machine up and watch the metal confetti, after 3 months of fighting with this Intel system i feel that would be more appropriate.

oh and video tape it with the Battleifled 3 trailer so its all cool and shit.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 19, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> gamespot AU - Battlefield 3 review unlikely to post before game is released next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to abbreviate, the PC review will arrive in time for release, and no one cares about console anyway.




crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah id rather blow the entire machine up and watch the metal confetti, after 3 months of fighting with this Intel system i feel that would be more appropriate.



before you do, I want your 6950s, and maybe your RAM.  I'll be happy to help after that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 19, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> to abbreviate, the PC review will arrive in time for release, and no one cares about console anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one gets anything except maybe cadaveca since the mobo was from him anyway lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2011)

Godamnit CER... 

Weapons, Equipment and Vehicle High Res 3D Renders


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 19, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> we should not bash someone just because they don't like what is potentially the greatest shooter to date.



lol don't make me laugh any harder.
I like your sense of humor, but not your driving.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> no one gets anything except maybe cadaveca since the mobo was from him anyway lol



one 6950 2gb is enough to run this game comfortably.
I tried one of my friend's and was getting ~70 fps all maxed.


----------



## erixx (Oct 19, 2011)

On Steam they are promoting a DELTA FORCE everything included pack: now that is military multiplayer. Indeed the Father of all of them! (cough cough should say, grandfather 

BF1942 was something new because of it's scope: world war campaign, all kind of vehicles, but huge 'entertainment' focus (bunny hopping, wald disney physics)

First MoH/CoD introduced more detailled real scenarios, but real only in a ample sense, indeed very scripted and tryinig to be holywood.

Afterwards... consolization and blockbusterization.

BF3 apparantly is a step further, "new! new!", but badly needed!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 19, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well no shit. But regardless, I was there to play it. I didnt like the feel of it. It felt like i was playing BF2 again and I hated BF2. Maps were bigger than i liked (granted there was only rush and conquest modes with more people per map than Id like). I dont like the battle log. At all. Just give me a damn list of servers to join like you have in every other FPS MP game. I dont want it to open a damn browser window.
> 
> I understand that its a beta and there will be bugs. Im not looking for a free hand out of anything. So dont even try to go that route.



So you want COD Mw3 pay $60 for the DVD then come home and they tell you when it launches "hey pay some more" to use our Cod Elite web based server joiner .......On a small map with 20 men in them ..... No Thanks ........Looks like BF3 is the better of the 2 to me


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2011)

any volunteers in the uk willing to buy bf3 for me? i'll pay back via paypal

BF3 Limited Edition for 30 GBP = 34 EUR


----------



## caleb (Oct 19, 2011)

no BF3 in germany ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2011)

caleb said:


> no BF3 in germany ?



overpriced


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 19, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> any volunteers in the uk willing to buy bf3 for me? i'll pay back via paypal
> 
> BF3 Limited Edition for 30 GBP = 34 EUR



Why not just grab a key from cjskeys.  I bought one the other day for 25.99 pounds. 

Link:  http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Why not just grab a key from cjskeys.  I bought one the other day for 25.99 pounds.
> 
> Link:  http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html



wow thats cheap. any idea if those guys are reliable ?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 19, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> wow thats cheap. any idea if those guys are reliable ?



I haven't used them before but Shibdib on page 250 of this thread has used them before.

I have ordered and paid and it all seems pretty legit, it tells me my key will be ready 2 days before release..  

Not long to go now.  Yeah baby!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Supposedly they are, and they get every single pre-order bonus some how.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to chime in on this BS CJkeys ,Look at the pics of the boxes guys  my How is he duping you guys That pic is from a while ago, Anyone who has worked in retail knows that new games come to stores 2 days before it hits the shelves ,This guy must work in a ware house and steals the keys from the boxes. I have also seen this site posted on many hackers, cheaters sites too. How do you think those fools can afford to get the game after being banned, Remember I said in a post about 30 pages back "If it sounds to good to be true " Just a fair warning to you guys.


wow look at this mmmmmm 

If you are:
 •A large group of friends
 •A PC Cyber-Cafe  <<< used for STEAM so many time on hacker sites....this site cjkeys is fraud...wholesale my ass
 •An ebay seller
 •A cd key store
 •A retail business
 •A lan party event
Like i said above he steals the keys from retail boxes and you wonder why on legit forums guys get MY CD key is in USE warnings......

Read between the lines......
Battlefield 3 Photograph Key:

This product is an actual photograph of the unique unused activation key that is found inside one of the retail packages that we buy directly from authorised distributors.  The code can be used on the Origin software to grant you to a digital download of the game, allowing you to download and play the game without needing a disc.  Once downloaded and installed, you can play the game on both single player and multiplayer.


----------



## caleb (Oct 19, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> overpriced



Codes go on polish ebay for 85PLN/4,3EUR-PLN ~ 20Euro. I bought BC2 code off an auction and no probz with it. Maybe try german ebay for some1 that sells keys?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 19, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I have to chime in on this BS CJkeys ,Look at the pics of the boxes guys  my How is he duping you guys That pic is from a while ago, Anyone who has worked in retail knows that new games come to stores 2 days before it hits the shelves ,This guy must work in a ware house and steals the keys from the boxes. I have also seen this site posted on many hackers, cheaters sites too. How do you think those fools can afford to get the game after being banned, Remember I said in a post about 30 pages back "If it sounds to good to be true " Just a fair warning to you guys.
> 
> 
> wow look at this mmmmmm
> ...




That sux, I have already paid!  

Hopefully the key will work ok.  I will be sure to post everywhere I can if the company is dodgy.  

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> mobo might be completely fucked as well and if i need a new mobo *new psu will determine this* i wont be able to afford it so im pretty much screwed haha Im telling ya man my luck is one in a million.



I did the same thing recently with a cheap ass PS "logisys or some crap". Fried a New MB a 8800 gts video card and a Athlon II x2 processor. I ended up dumping the project for awhile. I was building it to sell for money towards a new GPU. I'll just hold out until the 7000 series and see what they offer.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no one gets anything except maybe cadaveca since the mobo was from him anyway lol



What about me. I put up with your BS more than anyone. You could let me get something before you blow the PC up.



H82LUZ73 said:


> I have to chime in on this BS CJkeys ,Look at the pics of the boxes guys  my How is he duping you guys That pic is from a while ago, Anyone who has worked in retail knows that new games come to stores 2 days before it hits the shelves ,This guy must work in a ware house and steals the keys from the boxes. I have also seen this site posted on many hackers, cheaters sites too. How do you think those fools can afford to get the game after being banned, Remember I said in a post about 30 pages back "If it sounds to good to be true " Just a fair warning to you guys.
> 
> 
> wow look at this mmmmmm
> ...



Or they buy a crap load of the game when they were $50 and came with a free copy of Dead Space 2. Transfer a $10 discount to Dead Space 2 being sold for $30 is a $20 net profit.

I am not defending this site as I don't know them, but I am saying you can do this legit and still earn money.

Not sure if this is a deal, but they can be trusted: http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/shooter/battlefield-3-limited-edition/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally I woulda used "Cap That Flag" but I support anything that gets people thinking about Playing The Fucking Objective. Be advised: This is not COD!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i am totally going to PWN in BF3 on my new rig
> 
> Athlon 64 939 2.2ghz
> Asus HP mobo (dead audio dead PCIe dead PCI)
> ...



I have a setup I would trade you for a 6950 

Gigabyte 880G AM3 Motherboard
2x2GB Mushkin DDR3
Athlon X4 630 (Overclocked to 3.6ghz 1.45V)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

Best video I have seen yet!

[YT]NuCjTGu-GyE[/YT]


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Best video I have seen yet!
> 
> [YT]NuCjTGu-GyE[/YT]



Where did you get that trailer from? It's pretty sick.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Best video I have seen yet!
> 
> [YT]NuCjTGu-GyE[/YT]



We got NIGHT MAPS BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2011)

Will watch that one later for sure...

Anybody got links to _good_ "instructional" videos? E.g. ones that actually taught you things(s) you didn't already know about the game and/or strategies therein and not just some dude giving a play-by-play of a round?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

I downloaded it from BF3 website and uploaded it to my youtube account


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Will watch that one later for sure...
> 
> Anybody got links to _good_ "instructional" videos? E.g. ones that actually taught you things(s) you didn't already know about the game and/or strategies therein and not just some dude giving a play-by-play of a round?



Talk to us. You would be better off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mailman gave a good thread on how to play FPSes 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121027


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2011)

Uh thanks but I think I know how to play FPS's. Deploying the EOD bot or properly ranging a mortar strike _in BF3_ etc etc etc not so much yet.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Best video I have seen yet!
> 
> [YT]NuCjTGu-GyE[/YT]



Agreed. Love the Karkand stills at the end. Can't wait!!


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 19, 2011)

1080p version




Scrizz said:


> lol don't make me laugh any harder.
> I like your sense of humor, but not your driving.




I have impeccable driving skills.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 19, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I have to chime in on this BS CJkeys ,Look at the pics of the boxes guys  my How is he duping you guys That pic is from a while ago, Anyone who has worked in retail knows that new games come to stores 2 days before it hits the shelves ,This guy must work in a ware house and steals the keys from the boxes. I have also seen this site posted on many hackers, cheaters sites too. How do you think those fools can afford to get the game after being banned, Remember I said in a post about 30 pages back "If it sounds to good to be true " Just a fair warning to you guys.
> 
> 
> wow look at this mmmmmm
> ...



Haha did you really just use working retail as a reputable experience point... ok walmart..

I've bought from there before and sites like his, they work fine.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh thanks but I think I know how to play FPS's. Deploying the EOD bot or properly ranging a mortar strike _in BF3_ etc etc etc not so much yet.



Deploying the EOD bot: Like the MAV (Micro Air Vehicle), there are three important things to keep in mind. 

1. Your character is exposed and unprotected while in use. If you have squad mates have 1 stay behind with you for protection or ensure you are in a well hidden area. If you are like me and use the MAV as Recon for quick intel gather for your squad, then quickly is the key. I spot a few people as my squad moves up. Once they control an area, I shut the MAV down and move in with them.

2. EOD and MAV can only be deploy on a level, unobstructed surface. This means no hills, no bushes, no tessellated surfaces. It does seem to work if the surface is tilted and flat. The best way to spot where you can use it is to watch the color of the bot outline. If you can use it the color will change from yellow to green. Once it is green, right mouse click to deploy.

3. You only get one, but you can turn it off. While you are controlling the EOD or MAV, you can simply press "E" to turn off the remote control and move around. This does not destroy either. I am not sure if the MAV will simply float to the ground as I always took time to land it out of sight before turning it off. I am not sure if you keep the same bot if you are kill and respawn (Haru can answer this I believe). This should be noted as you can deploy the bot, move into a better hiding location such as a bush or area you couldn't deploy the bots, then return to controlling them with LMouse with the remote out.


Mortar use: This seems to be straight forward. Like the bots it needs to be deployed on a flat surface. Once out, your map will auto expand. You can then use the movement keys to move around the map with your target sight. As red markers appear, you simply fire with LMouse to laugh a volley. I have not personally used them, but this is the information given from 3 different sources at the Nvidia LAN thingy. The explosion is big, but slow with long reloads. Primary use would be dispersing clusters of people hiding in one spot (aka crowd control) on defense, and offensively used to take out stationary targets and clear the way from the rest of your forward moving squad.

SOFLAM: I have no idea, but I have a niggling feeling it is just the Mortar strike from Bad Company complete with binoculars. I believe it will use the red dot as a laser targeting system which means using it on people will likely give your position away. This is a guess though.

P.S. The Platoon has a 99 man limit, so we may need multiple platoons for everyone. Source


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn, whats with the limits?


----------



## Recus (Oct 19, 2011)

http://ruliweb.daum.net/news/view/37351.daum

Xbox 360


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2011)

I begrudgingly admit that looks pretty great for a six year old console.

Thanks TLM though the hard part about "just talking to you guys" is I can't ask a question about a feature or strategy that I do not yet know exists...

So asked for videos and such in the hopes I'd find a few that provided some "oh hey I didn't know you could do that" moments.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Personally I woulda used "Cap That Flag" but I support anything that gets people thinking about Playing The Fucking Objective. Be advised: This is not COD!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YJ596.jpg



For a moment I thought PTFO meant _piss the f*** off_.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah the usual for this acronym is "Passed The F out". 

This one is just a Battlefield thing. And an important one!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

Recus said:


> http://img.ruliweb.daum.net/data/newsm2/11/10/19/ruliweb_battlefield3_ss25.jpg
> http://img.ruliweb.daum.net/data/newsm2/11/10/19/ruliweb_battlefield3_ss24.jpg
> http://ruliweb.daum.net/news/view/37351.daum
> 
> Xbox 360 http://i56.tinypic.com/2e1sp3m.gif



these screenies remind me of Ghost Recon: Advanced War Fighter


----------



## erixx (Oct 19, 2011)

today I played RO2 (REd ORchesta 2) with just 4 guys... Best experience in recent times... because:

No way you are going to run and gun.
You are going to listen and watch carefully.
You start to begin being a psychologist trying to anticipate your enemies behavior.
YOU SWEAT AND GET PARANOID

PRICELESS compared to "battles"....


----------



## caleb (Oct 19, 2011)

erixx stop trying to be in denial and preorder already.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

erixx said:


> today I played RO2 (REd ORchesta 2) with just 4 guys... Best experience in recent times... because:
> 
> No way you are going to run and gun.
> You are going to listen and watch carefully.
> ...



#1 Battlefield series has never been about 'run and gun' gameplay (Try CoD)

#2 you can listen and watch but a Bush Wookie (sniper) might getcha.

#3 you can have upto 64 players per server/map - Unless your playing squad death match or 1v1 against someone. anticipating an enemys behaviour is difficult. Everyone in the team plays and thinks differently. Some will run to checkpoint A while some will go to checkpoint B and some bush wookies will just head for the nearest bush.

Again, CoDs 8vs8 is perfect so you can get more intimate with who youre playing against.

#4 I play for fun, so I dont take the game so seriously or literally. which means i dont get paranoid. and i dont sweat over it.

I just do what i do and do it the best way i can do, because at the end of the day. Im enjoying myself


----------



## erixx (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, enjoy, all great and cool mate! but BF is still a macho-schwarzenegger game, you can't deny that! less then CunD but still... the people that get all the medals and points and rule and all the bullshit (total bullshit imho) are those that constantly walk around like aliens. no real soldier does that. kills the atmosfere for me.

it's just... those with beter mouse-control and those with better weaponery do not need to think, just learn the map and kill non stop hopping around like fucking trained uber-tomcruise-scientologists. 

I like it slow, like ***  I like BF series because of the maps, graphics, NOT the gameplay. honestly.

and don't forget parachuting from buildings... please come on! I don't even know the keystroke for that (never did it in BF2, BC or BF3), I would feel ashamed hahaha


If only the damn game would be launched so i could play instead of pestering around hehe


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I begrudgingly admit that looks pretty great for a six year old console.
> 
> Thanks TLM though the hard part about "just talking to you guys" is I can't ask a question about a feature or strategy that I do not yet know exists...
> 
> So asked for videos and such in the hopes I'd find a few that provided some "oh hey I didn't know you could do that" moments.



Go back a page or two or go to battlefieldo.com and watch the 56 minute interview. What they talk about does not line up with the video, but both provide more details about the game including video of the Javelin, footage of at least 2 maps, details about differences between beta and final, and small things if you pay attention. Example, damaging a take with a torch has a flame while fixing it has a blue wielding spark. If you are attacking a tank with the repair tool it is very obvious when the pilot bailed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 19, 2011)

This wait for BF3 is killing me!! If I cant haz game soon then i'll go buy some cocaine and see which one would kill me first. Drugs or Waiting for BF3.


----------



## erixx (Oct 19, 2011)

Buy Viagra like all of us


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 19, 2011)

erixx said:


> Buy Viagra like all of us



Then sell it at a premium to fund your dark habits like alcohol, hookers, and blow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been playing Counterstrike at work to kill some of the pain. even though its lightyears away from BF3, it still gives me a rush


----------



## Aceman.au (Oct 19, 2011)

Ive preordered my Limited Edition!!!

So excited!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 20, 2011)

Download the 1080p BF3 Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer

Battefieldo - MULTIPLAYER TRAILER ANALYSIS: THE RETURN OF BATTLEFIELD



Spoiler



Today, DICE pleased our pre release hunger with another amazing trailer. Unlike previous Multiplayer trailers, this one shows a lot of variety to what this game will offer. It was only through taking screen captures and pausing at millisecond glimpses that we were able to grab some new details from the trailer.

RHIB Boats, LCAC Hovercrafts, Aircraft Carrier, Amphibious APC’s 
It’s been too long since we’ve been able to play Battlefield and have a all out water war with jets strafing your boats. Looks like Battlefield 3 has delivered.

*Littlebird Scout Helicopter has 4 positions.* 
As a squad gets ready to make a 500m jump off the cliff in Damavand Peaks, you can clearly see that the littlebird has 4 positions with the Super Huey transport helicopter next to it with 5 positions.

*Humvee .50 cal gunner is no longer exposed*
Remember the days when you would get sniped out of the Humvee gunner position but you had no idea because the view was bouncing around too much? Well it looks like now the Humvee .50 Cal position will actually be exactly like it is in the APC’s and Tanks.

*Building collapses. Destruction 2.0 baby!* 
From the Alpha and Beta builds of Battlefield 3, many had doubts about the destruction engine in battlefield 3. In the ending half of the multiplayer trailer, you can clearly see a building collapsing from the Tank shell. We feel bad for whoever was caught in the rubble.

*Night time combat for Ninjas*
For those who played the beta and wondered why the game had Thermal Scopes, looks like DICE did it for a reason.  Tehran Highway immerses you into a urban settings under the cover of night.

*It’s Back to Karkand!*
The Battlefield 3 BF2 Expansion pack is starting to shape up. Strike at Karkand looks even better then the original.

For those of you looking to see more details from the trailers. Here is a batch of screenshots. We are getting pumped for this game!

<see site for screenshots>



Battlefieldo - WITHOUT INSTALL, BF3 ON 360 “STANDARD DEFINITION”



Spoiler



Hope you have a Hard Drive!

Two weeks ago, we announced that the Xbox 360 Version of Battlefield 3 would be released with a “High Def” texture package. A lot of questions were raised, but thanks to gamerzines interview with Patrick Bach, we now know that the game, when run off the 360 disk, will not look as good as if it were installed on your HDD. What’s this mean? It means that if you do not have enough space on your hard drive (arcade version or >6gigs of space) you’ll be able to play the game, but it will not fulfill its full visual potential as if it were installed.

Here is what Patrick told GamerZines:

“There’s nothing magic about it,” said Bach. “It’s the same thing we do for PC and PS3, so there’s nothing extra.

“I think the controversy about this is that we actually let you do it on 360 for once. So what it does is it gives you the same abilities, kind of, as the PC and PS3. You can actually stream information from the hard drive.

“That’s new for Xbox 360, but it’s not a new idea for the gaming industry as a whole. No one has really tried to do it properly, so us doing it will create question marks. ”

*GamerZine: *But does installing the texture pack actually make a noticeable difference to the game? Bach certainly thinks so.

“It does make a difference, yes, absolutely. The whole engine is based around streaming textures, streaming terrain and a lot of other content.

“The thing with the 360 is that you need to be able to give consumers a game where you don’t have to install it on a hard drive, because there are 360s without a hard drive. So we need to give you the option of installing it, rather than just demanding it. You could call it a ‘standard-def’ version for the 360 if you don’t have

*GamerZine:* According to Bach though, it isn’t the Frostbite 2 engine that demands the use of streaming tech.

“It’s not the engine that demands it, but that it has the ability to create a more detailed experience. We can’t use more memory of the actual machine itself, we need to flush that memory with new information depending on where you are in the game.

“What we let you do is let you have high-res information that gets streamed in and out of memory at all times, and that gives you a more detailed, varied and vivid experience on all platforms. We don’t want to take that away from 360 players.

“We’re really trying to push the limits of what we can do on the consoles and the PC. Our goal is to see how we can utilise as many of the systems that you actually have in your machine that some people haven’t utilised before. Some (developers) just do it like, if it doesn’t fit into memory we just make a lesser game. We don’t do that. For us, it’s about how we can give you the most game ever even though the hardware is over five years old.”



EnterBF3.com - Battlefield 3 To Have Day 1 Patch - Confirmed



Spoiler



20 October 2011 - 04:51 AM Posted By neged

Gamespot and other notable game sites received an email recently with some news that could delay your day one game of Battlefield 3. The email states that BF3 will be receiving a day one patch that will fix various bugs, add features, and help to make sure the game is "polished." This patch will take effect on all three platforms: PC, Xbox 360, PS3. No size estimates or what changes this patch will actually bring. The email sent to these companies from EA can be seen below:



> Copies are set to arrive on Tuesday because there is a Day 1 update. DICE are perfectionists -- they will not stop polishing the game until it is in your hands. The Day 1 update incorporates real-time feedback from the beta, ensuring that the consumer experience on launch day is outstanding. It is the actual consumer experience that we wish to be reviewed. The game with the Day 1 update will be available for review on Oct. 25.



"The Day 1 update incorporates real-time feedback from the beta." Kevin O'Leary pointed out that beta fixes were still being incorporated, so this is nothing to be surprised about. The PC patch will be distributed via Origin, PS3 and Xbox 360 users will receive the Battlefield 3 patch through their respective marketplaces (free).



Enter BF3.com - GameTrailers Interview With Kevin O'Leary



Spoiler



20 October 2011 - 04:50 AM Posted By neged

GameTrailers interviewed Kevin O'Leary of EA on the Battlefield 3 beta to final fixes. Various fixes have made it into the game that will fix a whole list of bugs that were prominent in the beta. The main issues have already been addressed and as the Battlefield 3 release date closes in, bugs and issues are still being ironed out: "a lot of the smaller fixes." Branching off that statement, O'Leary states that the beta we played earlier this month, is now a two month old build. Those who played the beta said that the Battlefield 3 build presented this weekend at the GeForce LAN 6 event was leaps and bounds ahead of the beta. You can watch the interview below.













Battlefield 3 ad from Walmart


Spoiler















PlanetBattlefield - Battlefield 3 Xbox 360 Campaign Screenshots



Spoiler



Wednesday, 19 October, 2011 at 12:02 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
A ton of Battlefield 3 Xbox 360 screens (93 to be exact) have popped up on a Korean website. The screenshots might look familiar since a lot we have seen from many of the trailers. 

<see site for screen shots>

Ruliweb via Kotaku



AMD Catalyst™ 11.10 Version 3 Preview Driver  improvements for Rage and BF3 *Beta*.

Nvidia:


> FYI. New drivers will be released the day before Battlefield 3 launches. Make sure to grab them especially if you will be purchasing Battlefield 3 as there are numerous bug fixes and better performance as well. For those who have modded the latest Quadro driver (http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro-tesla-win7-winvista-64bit- 285.58-whql-driver.html) it is very close to the final driver but is missing a few Battlefield 3 fixes so if you do download and mod them, make sure to update to the newest Geforce drivers next week. The Quadro driver does contain the fix we've added to address the TDR issue.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2011)

day 1 patch is fixes from the beta? shouldnt they have been included already?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> day 1 patch is fixes from the beta? shouldnt they have been included already?



i get what you are saying, but it was probably wait to stamp or send a patch, and they weren't about to concede to mw so they chose to release on time. as long as it's not huge i'm alright...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> day 1 patch is fixes from the beta? shouldnt they have been included already?



Probably not - I reckon they would have already burnt about a million dvds by the time the beta had finished.  A patch is much easier.  It better be ready by minute 1 of day 1!! :shadedshu


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Deploying the EOD bot: Like the MAV (Micro Air Vehicle), there are three important things to keep in mind.
> 
> 1. Your character is exposed and unprotected while in use. If you have squad mates have 1 stay behind with you for protection or ensure you are in a well hidden area. If you are like me and use the MAV as Recon for quick intel gather for your squad, then quickly is the key. I spot a few people as my squad moves up. Once they control an area, I shut the MAV down and move in with them.
> 
> ...



in the beta, if you were killed while the EOD bot was deployed, you would be able to access that EOD bot upon respawn, use it and then have another one (that you spawned with) when it is destroyed. I would assume this is a glitch though, and will likely be fixed for release.



Mussels said:


> day 1 patch is fixes from the beta? shouldnt they have been included already?



some were, some weren't. I bet if you have it on some sort of DD it will be built in and not a separate download.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 20, 2011)

Day 1 patch will only really effect the console players and the few who got hard copies. So no problems for me


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember this feeling ... It's like waiting for BF2 all over again.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Day 1 patch will only really effect the console players and the few who got hard copies. So no problems for me



*waits for Wrigleyvillain's response*


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> *waits for Wrigleyvillain's response*



Not my fault he's stuck in the 90's


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

What the hell does that mean? And isn't that Mailman, if anyone? 

No surprise here on a Day 1 patch. And why is it a big deal unless your connection sucks? 

I may still end up with a retail copy as there is a Gamestop within walking distance of my house and I remembered still get Karkland and PWP too from those jerkholes. Haven't decided yet for sure but I'm playing on the 25th one way or another, damnit.


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 20, 2011)

> It’s Back to Karkand!
> The Battlefield 3 BF2 Expansion pack is starting to shape up. Strike at Karkand looks even better then the original.



Jesus, could you imagine if Strike at Karkand looked even *worse* than the original? Fires would be lit.

The real question with this Day 1 patch is this: With pre-loading set to begin this Friday, will Origin auto-download and integrate the patch during pre-load or will it not even be available until the ACTUAL Day 1... thus resulting in the server hammering they were trying to avoid with the pre-loading in the first place?

Whatever happens, they'd better not fuck it up. Origin already has a (justifiably) big target on its back as it is...

Anyway, to my actual topic. As MT_Alex kindly suggested, I've got a question for my fellow club hoppers. I'll re-paste a slightly modded summary below...

-----
So essentially what I'm looking for in order to see you all on the field next Tuesday are two things:

1) Experienced advice on pre-ordering BF3 in certain special circumstances, see below.
2) What, in this community's opinion is the best BF3 pre-order online at the moment.

So I was one of the holdouts waiting for a possible BF3 pre-order option on Steam, but it seems if I don't buy it online today or tomorrow, I'll miss out on the goods so I'm throwing in the Valve embroidered towel.

My situation is I live in Canada, and some of you in the U.S. may have noticed a deal on Amazon*.com* that was 30% off for the pre-order goodies of Back To Karkand and some Dogtag pack. It's currently at 15% or thereabouts off now, and I'm currently thinking of getting it.

Now consider this. Being in Canada, I have no idea if I can purchase this or if it'll redirect me to Amazon*.ca* or something. Subsequently, since this is digital distribution, I have to consider a bunch of possible bullshit EA endgames, like Amazon tying your purchase automatically to U.S. Origin accounts via your email address, or the CD-Key Amazon gives you being region-locked to the U.S., or even just the very real possibility that Origin is quarter-baked and will fuck something up.

So again, I'm looking for a bit of advice here. If I'm in Canada, can I buy some digital download deal using a Canadian CC on the American website, without any worries? Is the Amazon BF3 key to Origin what a Steamworks game is to Steam, that is, I can buy a key from anywhere and install it on any platform internationally? Has anyone bought a digital download from Amazon.com who doesn't live in the U.S. and can share their experience/nightmare with me? Is there any region-locking idiocy I should be wary of, buying this from .com?

Or does anyone know a kick ass deal I can get for Canada that stomps all these other deals?
-----

Thanks for your help and replies guys, cheers.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

I want to do this so badly


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 20, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> Jesus, could you imagine if Strike at Karkand looked even *worse* than the original? Fires would be lit.



No shit. It was a fun map, but not very impressive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 20, 2011)

One map im REALLY looking forward to is sharqi


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## DrPepper (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not camping I'm just moving very slowly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> day 1 patch is fixes from the beta? shouldnt they have been included already?



Don't see how for disc copies. Games usually "go gold" about a month before release. Beta was too close to launch where I assume the game had already gone gold, so those disc copies will be getting the fixes since they were made before the beta even ended.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't see how for disc copies. Games usually "go gold" about a month before release. Beta was too close to launch where I assume the game had already gone gold, so those disc copies will be getting the fixes since they were made before the beta even ended.



it just seems to me that the beta should have been done earlier, so that less patching was required at launch.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 20, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


>



the video is aight, but the song is gay. It sounds like a bad rip off of Kevin Rudolf and Lil Wayne


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it just seems to me that the beta should have been done earlier, so that less patching was required at launch.



Like I have said and been bitched at about.. It wasnt and shouldnt have been called a beta, it was a stress-test/pr stunt/demo


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it just seems to me that the beta should have been done earlier, so that less patching was required at launch.



I agree, I was just saying why the patch wasn't already on the disc'd copies.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> Whatever happens, they'd better not fuck it up. Origin already has a (justifiably) big target on its back as it is...



Well then it really wouldn't be a Battlefield game lol. Though all humor aside Origin does introduce a whole new factor and yes EA really wants it to be a success. Sorry can't help you with your quandry as I'm a Yank. You should ask on a more region-specific forum perhaps? Perhaps Hardware Canucks even?



DrPepper said:


> I'm not camping I'm just moving very slowly.



Yeah man can't be setting off those claymores! 



Mussels said:


> it just seems to me that the beta should have been done earlier, so that less patching was required at launch.



There would've been a Day 1 patch anyway. Hell, I guess there _should_ be. More progress; keep fixing and polishing. I'm all for that...



1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree, I was just saying why the patch wasn't already on the disc'd copies.



Cause it's even newer code is my assumption.



ShiBDiB said:


> it was a stress-test/pr stunt/demo



Uh...yeah (as in no).


----------



## GLD (Oct 20, 2011)

Me and a buddy made it to GeForce LAN 6. We did not get a copy of BF3 (yet?). Everyone got Dungeon Siege 3 (meh) and a 2nd varied game. I got Just Cause 2 (meh). Was a blast on the USS Hornet!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm hoping you at least manned up and partied down with these two?  They look easy, you can tell by the postures.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Im concerned! When I preordered BF3 I used my Paypal debit card over the phone with origin support because for some reason origin store will NOT allow me to buy ANYTHING on the webpage or origin its self. So I was checking my paypal and it showed were I preordered payment has expired? So they did not take ANY money?


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Pre-Ordered the PC version, would love to join the Club


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im concerned! When I preordered BF3 I used my Paypal debit card over the phone with origin support because for some reason origin store will NOT allow me to buy ANYTHING on the webpage or origin its self. So I was checking my paypal and it showed were I preordered payment has expired? So they did not take ANY money?



I preordered through Origin with debit card in September. Now, it seems that these guys are working in mysterious ways. Checked my account some time ago and the money wasn't taken by Origin (Steam charges you immediately). So I have to be careful to have the amount in the account these weeks. Above all this, yesterday Origin had an update and now the prices show in dollars (I live in Europe and had in Euros)


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well then it really wouldn't be a Battlefield game lol. Though all humor aside Origin does introduce a whole new factor and yes EA really wants it to be a success. Sorry can't help you with your quandry as I'm a Yank. You should ask on a more region-specific forum perhaps? Perhaps Hardware Canucks even?



A fair point, and one I will pursue. 

Would still appreciate any answers this forum might have of course. Thanks and cheers.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 20, 2011)

Is the founder of this thread back on the track??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Well I have the money in paypal waiting but need to make sure my wife doesn't use any of it.


----------



## horik (Oct 20, 2011)

Same here,pre ordered with debit card via Origin,they took 49,95 € but put the money back again so no charge has been made,i was lucky because i decided to cancel the pre order.


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Is the founder of this thread back on the track??



you know, founders are crucified. some still come back at night like prowlers. but in his case he is quietly sorting his parts (well his computers') hehe


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Is the founder of this thread back on the track??



I would not count on it. Still wont see him probably EVER


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like they did the same to me. except I don't see any transaction on my bank account at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks like they did the same to me. except I don't see any transaction on my bank account at all.



Hopefully they take it before the launch


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm kinda ticked off now. There's no record of the transaction and now I have to wait for a random charge? Awesome. :shadedshu


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 20, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks like they did the same to me. except I don't see any transaction on my bank account at all.



They took mine out from my bank account back in Feb when i pre ordered,It is only pre paid from select bank cards like a VISA advantage card that is tied to your checking-savings accounts,Also they will take it from credit cards on release(pre ordered is like renting a room at a hotel with them) ,They will also on release charge your paypal accounts hope that clears it up .


PS Rad did you get from Origin a statement that says you paid like this

Product Name: Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition (Pre-Ordered)
Anticipated Released Date: null
Qty Ordered: 1
Amount: $49.95




                                  SubTotal: $49.95
                                  Shipping & Handling: $0.00


                                  Tax: $6.49
                                  Total: $56.44





Electronic Arts Inc., 209 Redwood Shores Parkway, Redwood City, CA

Check your email or go to your order history in Origin/Master EA Account Login at ea.com and got your account info click Order History tab it should appear there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2011)

*Your Order*

Battlefield 3™ Limited EditionShooter(Pre-order)
Release Date: 10/25/2011
$59.99

Battlefield 3™ Pre-order Promotion - Physical Warfare Pack	(Pre-order)
Release Date: Tue Oct 25 02:00:00 CDT 2011	
$0.00	 		

Battlefield 3™ Pre-order Promotion - Play4Free Beret and Gun
$0.00



Subtotal: $59.99

Tax: $0.00

Your Total: $59.99

That's what was emailed to me. The did charge my account at one point. But the thing that bothers me is that that charge is no longer there. At all. No charge and then a refund. Nothing. :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I have the money in paypal waiting but need to make sure my wife doesn't use any of it.



Change the password.


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2011)

DIRECT2DRIVE ANNOUCES THAT *PRELOAD* STARTS AS OF TOMORROW 21ST hahahahaha Will be erotic to watch the download progress of 10 Gigs or so!!!!!!

Mailman you better wake up and get ooutta ya bed! Time is a-comin, duty calls!! (no pun intented hahahaha)


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

erixx said:


> DIRECT2DRIVE ANNOUCES THAT *PRELOAD* STARTS AS OF TOMORROW 21ST hahahahaha Will be erotic to watch the download progress of 10 Gigs or so!!!!!!



Awesomeness!!!!!

Their servers are going to be hammered though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Good news, Day one patch will have Commo-Rose for PC








> Can you confirm Commo-rose at launch on PC?
> 
> Not on launch but in the 1st day patch.



http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/126959150205906944


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

All preloads start tomorrow I thought. But can they also ship the physicals? Noooo :shadedshu


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would not count on it. Still wont see him probably EVER



Are you sure or are you just joking? 
Cos if you click on the first page of the thread and check his posts,his tittle no more says banned..



brandonwh64 said:


> Good news, Day one patch will have Commo-Rose for PC
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Pi...39672_216238911734484_1059339_114710188_n.jpg
> 
> ...



I dont like this sorry..will make us die a lot man..


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

He's been lurking the entire time anyway, just couldn't post.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Are you sure or are you just joking?
> Cos if you click on the first page of the thread and check his posts,his tittle no more says banned..



He's still banned just under 25 points.



Rado D said:


> I dont like this sorry..will make us die a lot man..



If you have played BF2 for a while then you know you get adjusted to it fast and can ask for anything quickly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah well I've never been a huge fan of Commo Rose either...I know Kurgan feels the same.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Its quite well if some of the features were the same like being able to ask for vehicles to be delivered.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> Pre-Ordered the PC version, would love to join the Club



I wouldn't expect anymore additions to this club for the following reasons.




Rado D said:


> Is the founder of this thread back on the track??





erixx said:


> you know, founders are crucified. some still come back at night like prowlers. but in his case he is quietly sorting his parts (well his computers') hehe





brandonwh64 said:


> I would not count on it. Still wont see him probably EVER





erixx said:


> Mailman you better wake up and get ooutta ya bed! Time is a-comin, duty calls!! (no pun intented hahahaha)



It really is unfortunate to put in all the time and effort to set this clubhouse up, to be genuinely excited about the game more than anyone, and then get the boot over some frat boyish business.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

It's not like it's a permaban dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 to the grand one above.

Sip some syseeerrrppp for our man mailman some time!



Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's not like it's a permaban dude.



He is not coming back. /TRUE STORY


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you have played BF2 for a while then you know you get adjusted to it fast and can ask for anything quickly.



thats the thing,I havent played BF2 at all...and regarding to the speed of requests,it will still not be as fast as in BFBC2 where you just point at a vehicle for example and press Q..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Its technically the same with spotting cause all you would need to do is double tap q instead of pressing it only once.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

People need to stop dick riding him. He'll be back. This will be closed again if we keep discussing someones banning.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> People need to stop dick riding him. He'll be back. This will be closed again if we keep discussing someones banning.



He is the OP of this thread so technically its on topic and I have spoken to him, I would not count on his return.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> He is the OP of this thread so technically its on topic and I have spoken to him, I would not count on his return.



once again,when he was banned his tittle said banned,but now his old tittle is back...

..and agree with CD dude on that we shouldnt discuss this in a excess amount


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Rado D said:


> once again,when he was banned his tittle said banned,but now his old tittle is back...



I talked to him this morning on MSN and he said it changed his points from 25 which is fully banned to 24 which means banned but still use PM.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> He is the OP of this thread so technically its on topic and I have spoken to him, I would not count on his return.



So what if he's the OP of the thread?, hows that relevant?, it doesn't prevent others from discussing the topic. 

If he doesn't return, the internets moves on. But i bet he will come back, mods never perma ban him. They just joke around and ban him for fun usually.

And again, if he doesn't return and im wrong. TPU still pushes on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> So what if he's the OP of the thread?, hows that relevant?, it doesn't prevent others from discussing the topic.
> 
> If he doesn't return, the internets moves on. But i bet he will come back, mod never perma ban him. They just joke around and ban him for fun usually.



If you don't like us talking about it then you don't have to read it. I will post about it as I like. There is a report post button in these instances.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you don't like us talking about it then you don't have to read it. I will post about it as I like. There is a report post button in these instances.



See the problem with that is that this is a thread about a game, not a about a person. If you want to hop on his nuts, go to GN, not TPU.

Now stop sucking his comedic dick and lets get back to the topic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> See the problem with that is that this is a thread about a game, not a about a person. If you want to hop on his nuts, go to GN, not TPU.



Then talk about the game, you continue to argue with me which makes your statement about not talking to him invalid.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> People need to stop dick riding him. He'll be back. This will be closed again if we keep discussing someones banning.



Thought crimes.  DON'T even think about it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Then talk about the game, you continue to argue with me which makes your statement about not talking to him invalid.



You mean about him, you can talk to him all day if you'd like.

Anyways, the Commo-rose thing is great, i liked it in BF2 and im glad their bringing it back.

Thanks for posting it, it was constructive and about the topic.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm.  Snarky.

I for one, prefer spamming Q.  By the time I find the right option in the rose, the relevance is usually past.


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2011)

The hour has come.... that we the people ... stand up, and fight, not only for our right, but for the right of our neigbour, so that we may see... a new hope and a new rising in this conflicted time, because we know and the founding fathers knew that we can! etc....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 20, 2011)

The beauty of the commrose is that people can just spam Q to spot and ignore the other options if they dont like the idea. Personally I hated not being able to ask for specific things from BC2 players because of the spot spamming cool down timer and in the BF3 beta it was just as bad. 

Personally I love the commrose and really missed having one in BC2. Sure some people can play without it and think they are in prefect communication with strangers but its not the same. In BF2142 the commrose was a huge draw for me to play with strangers and the numbers of people who would toss out a "thanks" when you revived them or gave them ammo was awesome. 

It really only take a few milliseconds to call out thanks or to ask a group of medics for med pack.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

I suppose once you know where everything is located on the rose it's a lot easier.  I just never took the time to learn it, probably because VoIP actually worked, so you could as a squad mate.

One thing I haven't heard a peep about is having a Commander.  I imagine that lack of discussion means that there isn't going to be one?  I thought that was an integral part of BF2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> One thing I haven't heard a peep about is having a Commander.  I imagine that lack of discussion means that there isn't going to be one?  I thought that was an integral part of BF2.



they said there wasnt gonna be a commander a long long time ago....Hence why there are 4 people to a squad instead of 6 etc etc


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you don't like us talking about it then you don't have to read it. I will post about it as I like. There is a report post button in these instances.



Yeah ok dude. But is it really freaking worth it to get our thread shut down for a third time? I know Mailman does not approve of that at all (straight form the horse's mouth).

With all due respect Brandon...I thought military service taught discipline, maturity and good judgement. You seem to be pretty lacking in all three of these.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah ok dude. But is it really freaking worth it to get our thread shut down for a third time? I know Mailman does not approve of that at all (straight form the horse's mouth).
> 
> With all due respect Brandon...I thought military service taught discipline, maturity and good judgement. You seem to be pretty lacking in all three of these.



Great, you think bringing (should they have taught you better) lines in here will make everything better. I stopped posting after last CD's post and you had to bring it right back up.

Military taught me to go with what I believe in and that's what I believe in. If you have never served or were never near anyone who has served then your post is irrelevant.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Great, you think bringing (should they have taught you better) lines in here will make everything better. I stopped posting after last CD's post and you had to bring it right back up.
> 
> Military taught me to go with what I believe in and that's what I believe in. If you have never served or were never near anyone who has served then your post is irrelevant.



Military service has taught me how to drink.. alot... alot alot..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Military service has taught me how to drink.. alot... alot alot..



 You got that right! Oh the long nights drinking. My and my room mate usta be so drink Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm really eager to preload tomorrow , i was hoping it was going to be earlier though so that it would spread the server load out a bit more, we only have 5 days till release and i know within that small time frame there will be lots of server hammering.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I really hope they allow full pre-load. I'm wondering when they will take their full payment for the game? They should do it right as you order the game so they do not blind side people in when its release and they take their money.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I really hope they allow full pre-load. I'm wondering when they will take their full payment for the game? They should do it right as you order the game so they do not blind side people in when its release and they take their money.



Ya i hate it when they allow people to preorder but they don't take the money out right afterwards, makes me a little nervous.

I'm guessing they'll be taking the money out during the days of preloading so that way the people have the product on their drives.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

As of right now, I have enough in paypal to cover it but I hope my wife doesn't go ebaying soon 

*EDIT!!* Just got this email from origin! So tomorrow is when they are going to take your money and give you final invoice with CD key and let you pre load!

Dear Customer,

Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield 3.  We would like to remind you
that your pre-load of the game begins tomorrow, October 21st.  You will
receive an Email from us tomorrow by 11:59pm PDT, which will include
your order information and instructions on how to begin your pre-load.

Sincerely,
The Origin Team


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like Origin already charged me in full, and I didn't get any email.  Pissballs.



> 9/23/2011 Express Checkout Payment Sent : DigitalRiver US Inc USD -59.99 0.00 -59.99


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got an email saying that they'll allow me to preload BF3 after 2359 tonight.

Stoked!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like Origin already charged me in full, and I didn't get any email.  Pissballs.



They put a hold on my money in paypal but then the hold expired.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Got the email telling me i can preload tomorrow.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll give them a few more hours before I start to worry about no email.  I would think it's an East coast time deal, but Dannibus is an hour earlier than me, the damn King County hippy.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got the email too.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got my email too same as Brandon`s. 

Mt Alex you still have the bill from buying it right as long as you show the Digital River payment they should give it to you,Try the dare i say chat support for Origin and show them the bank statement.

Ps 

My Avatar is what NASCAR will use as a car/helmet decal to Honor Dan this weekend.Also I think we should get our CD-Keys tomorrow too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Just got off with origin help and this is what was 



> Please wait. An EA Expert will be with you soon.
> All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly.
> All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly.
> All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly.
> ...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmm I hope I didn't spend all the cash on my Gift Card... Cause that would mean if they never charged it...

Oh boy.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 20, 2011)

Got the mail. Good sign.


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Oct 20, 2011)

dunno if this been posted (too tired to backread):

BF3 Simulator Rig 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks but no thanks. if I wanted to move, i'd go paintballing or hunting. Kinect et all etc are the most stupid gadgets ever, maybe for children, not for beer drinking hardcore gamers, lol.


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

erixx said:


> thanks but no thanks. if I wanted to move, i'd go paintballing or hunting. Kinect et all etc are the most stupid gadgets ever, maybe for children, not for beer drinking hardcore gamers, lol.



Yeah, me too but you won't get a struggle out of me to use that simulator. That is epic.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 20, 2011)

So I canceled my origin order as some of u may remember.. and got refunded.. but got the following email anyway



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield 3.  We would like to remind you
> that your pre-load of the game begins tomorrow, October 21st.  You will
> ...



Winning


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> So I canceled my origin order as some of u may remember.. and got refunded.



You're missing out big time.:shadedshu


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 20, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> You're missing out big time.:shadedshu



I re-ordered elsewhere for cheaper 

The point of that post was to say apparently I'm getting a copy from origin for free


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2011)

more info 

for Europeans:
Pre-Load Date: October 21st, 2011 at 15:00 GMT

For Cross-Atlantics: 7 AM PST


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I re-ordered elsewhere for cheaper
> 
> The point of that post was to say apparently I'm getting a copy from origin for free



Ahh!, then carry on lol.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 20, 2011)

x-posting from XS


----------



## raptori (Oct 20, 2011)

that's delicious .... btarunr
..............................

BF3 discount   maybe late for most of you including me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The beauty of the commrose is that people can just spam Q to spot and ignore the other options if they dont like the idea. Personally I hated not being able to ask for specific things from BC2 players because of the spot spamming cool down timer and in the BF3 beta it was just as bad.
> 
> Personally I love the commrose and really missed having one in BC2. Sure some people can play without it and think they are in prefect communication with strangers but its not the same. In BF2142 the commrose was a huge draw for me to play with strangers and the numbers of people who would toss out a "thanks" when you revived them or gave them ammo was awesome.
> 
> It really only take a few milliseconds to call out thanks or to ask a group of medics for med pack.



My problems never came from the utility of it, but came from the fact that people think it will help when playing with strangers. I have stood right next to people spamming Q with my soldier verbally screaming at them "GIVE ME SOME AMMO" over and over, and people don't even get that. I have stood in front of Medics with almost no life bar just looking at them, and they don't ever bat an eye at me.

The Commo Rose is an ok idea, but if you are playing with friends, you will just tel lthem over TS, Vent, or Skype. And if you are playing on Strangers, it just feels liek a massive waste of time to open Commo Rose as people need to have a hand attached to their monitor that slaps them when they need to help out a teamate. Commo Rose just isn't flashy enough, if a Soldier is screaming at you and you can hear his voice and oyu do nothing, I just don't see how Commo Rose will fix that. Plus I play Core mode where a minimap has big icons for people that need health and Ammo, if people aren't smart enough to watch that (which it seems most aren't) I wouldn't bother depending on them for anything, you will just get let down.

Gaming with strangers is simply that, gaming with strangers. Usually they have their own objectives and don't care to help you out. I just don't feel Commo Rose was worth the time to make. But if it didn't take them long then I guess thats fine.



ShiBDiB said:


> So I canceled my origin order as some of u may remember.. and got refunded.. but got the following email anyway



Did the same, no email yet, but the game remains in my Origin and I had got Early Access to the beta from it.



btarunr said:


> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...099974250_239659089249_8045060_18472693_n.jpg
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0259250_239659089249_8045064_1245091309_n.jpg
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3799250_239659089249_8045177_2113577231_n.jpg
> 
> x-posting from XS



The 1st and 2nd one are I think over a week old, 3rd probably is too, Kevinheirz had posted them I think, just maybe hadn't seen the 3rd one.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2011)

I just spent 40 minutes in live chat being assured that I will be eligible for preload, but I still haven't got an email from Origin.:shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2011)

By the way, anyone who was wondering about CJS-Keys, I just went and read their site, because I know Shib had posted that he thought the keys might be stolen and had posted a snipet of info from their site.



> This product is an actual photograph of the unique unused activation key



but this is the whole line 



> This product is an actual photograph of the unique unused activation key that is found inside one of the retail packages that we *buy* directly from authorised distributors.



So it does seem it's legit, and probably the only way to actually get all the pre-order bonuses. I only checked back just incase they actually did cancel my pre-order from Origin, having all of the bonuses would be nice. I also went through their site and read many user reviews, just to see if anyone happened to have their key revoked at a later date, but I can't find a single review saying that happened. But I can't guarantee them to be 100% legit, but it sure seems like they are is all I am saying.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 21, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I re-ordered elsewhere for cheaper
> 
> The point of that post was to say apparently I'm getting a copy from origin for free



just remember that they take your money when you pre-load. I bet they will charge if you try, and then claim that it is your own fault for trying to pre-load through them.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 21, 2011)

Zh1nt0 statements on pre-load/day-1 patch:



Spoiler



Here is a statement from Zh1nt0 on Origin:


> For Origin downloads, the day 1 patch and the client are bundled in 1 download.
> 
> If you have ordered it via hard copy (a DVD), I’m 99% sure they will get the patch once the installer completes.





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> Pre-load means that you can download the client in Origin but you can´t install it until the day it´s open in your region.
> 
> If you´re located in North America, it´s the 25th





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> Pre-load day starts tomorrow on the 21st. It is worldwide





> twitter.com/Optiskilled: "@zh1nt0 Hi mister Matros. Can you confirm Commo-rose at launch on PC?"
> 
> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "@Optiskilled Not on launch but in the 1st day patch."






Official Origin function to change your Origin ID: Origin Change ID


New Battlefield Blog Post:  Name it and claim it!



Spoiler



quote]Thursday, 20 October 2011 00:00

_Name a control point on Gulf of Oman in Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand for a chance to get included in the in-game credits!_

Gulf of Oman is one of the most classic Battlefield maps ever, making its return together with three more maps in the upcoming Battlefield 3: Back To Karkand expansion pack – free with all Battlefield 3 pre-orders.

When redesigning the Back to Karkand maps for Battlefield 3, the design philosophy has been to recreate the maps from Battlefield 2 a few years later in time than the original battles. As a player you will recognize most parts of the maps, but all things will not have stayed the same. For example, one of the control points in Gulf of Oman (Rock Fort) used to be a seaside military base. In Battlefield 3, this control point now sees villas in the same location. This means we need a new name for this control point!

What do you think the control point should be called? Please take your inspiration from the screenshot and control point description below and send us your suggestion! Doing this means you have a chance to get your control point name included in the expansion pack – and your own name in the credits!

*More info on the control point*










_This beach was once the scene of intense fighting, as the US marine corps staged an amphibious assault in order to capture the strategically located airfield. Since then, this beautiful locale has started transforming into a desert gem for wealthy tourists, as luxury housing and parks are being constructed. However, war is once again casting its shadow over this landscape and very soon, a violent confrontation between the world’s military super powers is bound to take place._

*How to enter*

Go to Facebook and submit your answer no later than October 28th. You need to be logged in to Facebook for this link.

Or head to this page for more info. That page will also take you to the submission tool.[/quote]



Planet Battlefield - Exclusive Look at the Battlefield 3 Prima Guide



Spoiler



Thursday, 20 October, 2011 at 16:11 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
Planet Battlefield is happy to bring you the first images of the official Battlefield 3 Prima Guide. The guide includes extremely detailed information on everything in Battlefield 3 from single player walkthroughs to multiplayer map breakdowns and unlock progression tables for every weapon in Battlefield 3. 

Below you will find samples of the weapons pages (M16A4, AK-74M, M320, M416) multiplayer pages (Caspian Border), and a single player mission (Operation Swordbreaker). Thanks to Prima Games for providing these images as well as including Planet Battlefield in the guide itself! 

Standard Edition Page count: 352 
Collector's Edition Page count: 368 (hardcover, comes with DICE profile, developer interviews, excerpt from "The Russian" novel by Andy McNab, and access to Online Class Objective Tracker.) 
Both guides printed on high-quality 80 lb. paper 
Release date: October 25th, Pre-Order Available Now

<see original article for pictures>



> *Choose the right tools for the job!*
> In Battlefield 3, there is no all-purpose class or weapon capable of dealing with every threat you face during online combat. Therefore, you must analyze the threat and choose the appropriate tools for defeating it by selecting your class and customizing your soldier’s loadout. Stating on page 19, all classes and weapons are covered in detail, including unlock criteria for each. Each class also has special equipment capable of giving your team a big advantage. Deployment tactics for each specialized piece of equipment are discussed, helping you get the most out of your gear.
> 
> *Fight on land, sea, or air! *
> ...






Gamasutra - 	Building Battlefield 3's Social Gaming Layer



Spoiler



by Christian Nutt 
October 20, 2011

_[In this in-depth interview, producer Patrick Loving explains precisely how the team at DICE architected the web-based social layer for Battlefield 3, lessons learned in beta, its future, and much more.]_

If there's something you hear a lot about these days, it's the transformation of games into services. Another thing you hear a lot about is community, and social media's relevance to that community. Big franchises like Call of Duty and Halo have their own social communities -- so why not Battlefield 3, EA's big shooter for 2011?

To that end, a team was put together at Stockholm-based DICE to create the Battlelog service for Battlefield 3. Producer Frederick Loving speaks to Gamasutra about the development process for the service -- including how he determined what to include, what services influenced it, what the team achieved with it through the game's recently-ended beta, and future plans.

*Why was Battlelog prioritized for this game?*

I wanted to take the fun that we have in the game and just spread it out -- so you can pretty much access it from work, from when you're in transit, or pretty much any time you want. Because I wanted that, and I think a lot of other people actually wanted that as well -- to just have fun outside of the actual second to second.

*How did you prioritize what you wanted to be available in Battlelog and scope it at the beginning?*

I think we started with the whole friends-centric approach. Everything that Battlefield is about is playing with your friends, or against your friends, so that was the key -- to establish the friendships. So that was the core of everything: comparing with your friends. 

And then we just started off that, and moved up, so then we added Platoons -- which is groups of friends playing together. So it's still the whole friend-centric [element], and then we added the Com Center, which is where you see where your friends are playing, what server they're on, you can communicate, you can VOIP with each other. So it all boils down to the friends actually.

*Do you have a game development background or a web services background?*

I actually have a bit of both. I've been working at DICE now for five and a half years, and before that I was actually in a web background. 

As social features become more relevant to games, just as the web drew game people in via Facebook, it's going the other way. It seems that web services people are being drawn into games via these kind of integrations. Did you pull in people with web services backgrounds?

We have a fairly big team, and we, of course, recruited people for this. But we have a lot of really, really good people of course at DICE, and a lot of good designers, so we actually didn't have to look that much outside of the company. We had the expertise there already; we just needed to get it on the web, and that's why we looked elsewhere.

*Did you look at what had been done before in social networking?*

Definitely. I looked at all social networks, from Facebook, MySpace, LinkedIn, to of course [Halo] Waypoint, [Call of Duty] Elite. We looked at everything. That's inspirational for me -- just finding out what other people do, and just sort of grabbing the good pieces out of it. 

But yeah, of course we're inspired by a lot of the social networks that are out there, and they're all pretty common, if you look at them. They have the similar feeds, they have similar likes, they have similar comments -- so there's a lot of common features amongst all social networks.

*Why did you think it was important to integrate your own social networking features rather than work via Facebook Connect, or something like that?*

I think a lot of gamers want to have their own little world where they just communicate with other gamers. I don't think everyone would like to spam the Facebook feed with what they're doing in-game. But I think it fits perfectly into a branded social network such as Battlelog. So that was the key: people want to keep it within the Battlefield community. The friends you have on Facebook are probably not the same friends that you have on Battlelog.

*When it comes to other services like Elite or Waypoint, they have a lot of content. Waypoint goes as far as to have videos and behind-the-scenes stuff. Are you doing the same stuff, or are you concentrating on the core social experience?*

For now -- for launch-- we're definitely focusing on the core social experience. But like I always said, this is a long term investment for us. We really want to give the players what they want. We're going to be keeping pumping out features as we go along.

*Is this going to be a project that lives across Battlefield as a franchise, DICE as a studio, or EA as a whole? How big is this going to get?*

We're starting off with Battlefield 3 and then we'll see where it leads us, but Battlefield 3 is where we're focusing right now.

*Are you planning to increase the functionality of Battlelog as the game's life continues? Because this game is going to continue to be played for a long time.*

I think that's one of the core strengths of Battlelog is that not only can we keep sort of pace with the game, we can do a lot more, since we're tapping into the data that's coming out of the game, and we can just manipulate and do whatever we want from the website with them. 

We can, if we wanted to, do daily updates and improvements. Of course, we won't do daily updates but that's the power of being on the web -- we don't have to patch anything, we just update the web with all the figures that we have. So I think that's a major, major advantage that we have with Battlelog, is that just being able to update on the fly, pretty much.

*Are you happy with where you got to on a first iteration?*

I'm actually extremely happy. We've been focusing so much on this. We've been putting a lot of heart and soul into this. And we have to remember that the key for us is also that it's very, very robust and stable. I want it to be up at all times, and with the amount of traffic that we're seeing from open beta, and just moving forward, we put a lot of effort into making everything stable. 

So yeah, I'm very happy with the features that we have, but of course we're going to keep adding stuff as we go along. I just want to see how people react to it, so that we can give the consumers what they want.

*Has it functioned in the beta the way you anticipated, prior to launch?*

Yeah. I think we got a lot of feedback in the beta that's been really, really good. Of course we acted on feedback, but the key part that we got feedback on was how to handle the backend service. We've been trying a lot of stuff behind the doors that people haven't been seeing -- so yeah, definitely. We've been getting some really good feedback that we're looking into, and implementing as we go along.



gamrfeed.vgchartz.com - Exclusive Interview: Battlefield 3 Creative Director Lars Gustavsson



Spoiler



by Alex Hanna 10 hours ago

At the EB Games Expo, I had the pleasure of sitting down with Lars Gustavsson; the creative director of Battlefield 3 (the game that also won "Best of  Show"). Our discussion was brief, but we covered a good few important notes: including the early development phases, how BF3 is going to go up against the competition and how you can get into the game industry.

gamrFeed: First off; congratulations on winning best of show. You must feel honored.

Lars Gustavsson: It's definitely an honor. I mean this show, coming here, it's an amazing crowd since it's so passionate, it seems like everyone wants us to do well. And that's really wonderful. And getting these awards is more than what we expect coming here.

gamrFeed: I think you'll find that Australia is full of passionate gamers like us. We're so grateful you could all come down here.

Gustavsson: We're grateful that you could have us.

gamrFeed: Now, just looking around the floor, it's obvious that BF has a lot of competition. Rage, Halo, Skyrim and Modern Warfare. It's going to be tough, regardless of how great the game is. What is it that's going to make Battlefield 3 the must-play game of the year?

Gustavsson: I think that we pushed the boundaries in so many areas. To be honest, it's extremely good looking, it's the best in industry sound, we have the destruction, we have the huge landscapes and I think this time, we really let you play it your way with the tight worlds and the open worlds. They're kind of tied together with the BattleLog. It's such a complete package and it's all high level since we pushed the boundaries, everyone can look at this game and see that "this is something more."

gamrFeed: So would you call this the ultimate FPS experience of this generation?

Gustavsson: I would say so. Of course, we will do more in the future. But yeah, I would say so.

gamrFeed: Lots of confidence, we love to hear that. Now, you've made, as you put it, "The most realistic shooter ever", can you tell us a bit about some of the challenges you went through making this experience so real and memorable?

Gustavsson: First off, it's worth saying with "realistic", we always choose fun over realistic. You should never forget that some people will get bored when they're playing, but we've gone in-depth with every piece of hardware. How it works, getting the animations right, getting the movement on the battlefield, connecting the player to the battlefield physically. You know, you do a hand plant when you jump over something, you're not doing some stiff animation. So, these things are there in the battlefield. We brought in Andy McNabb, former SAS soldier who wrote Bravo Two Zero and he could really step in, look at things we've done and kind of pin point how you would do it in the field. So, we've got so many layers of realism. This is how you open a door, this is how you reload your weapon, don't do that in the field if it'll get you killed. With these things, you feel really professional on the battlefield while still having a good experience if you see what I mean.

gamrFeed: I think I see. Clearly a lot of effort went into this. The majority of FPS's these days cater towards the multiplayer experience. They usually don't even touch the single player all that heavily. But there are still many gamers, much like myself, who still play games for the single player experience. What are you guys doing with Battlefield 3 to cater to the single player experience?

Gustavsson: Well, it's interesting, because Battlefield came from a multiplayer only experience with bot wars and have since added single player and co-op. But I think, once again we want to cater to everyone. This time it's a much more mature story that goes kind of in line with the tone of the game overall. It's a really engaging story with pacing that allows you to really feel the heat of battle, but also the anticipation of the battle. It's got both up and down which is quite unique. 

gamrFeed: I see, so you've gone for a more immersive experience than other shooters out there?

Gustavsson: It's an extremely immersive experience.

gamrFeed: Turning towards the game industry as a whole; you're a veteran, you've been at this for a long time, you've produced one of the greatest games to ever be released. For someone out there who is trying to get into the gaming industry, design programming etc, what advice can you give to any aspiring university students that want to break into this industry?

Gustavsson: I would say there are a couple of ways. There are education programs you can go into, that's definitly one of them. Second one would be the modding scene. Start building a level, show them that you can handle the 3D room or world. Build up anticipation, build up the immersion or try out with smaller mini games. Just to show that you have the eye for it. And for us, many times it's the sheer passion, the will and showing that you have a spark of talent that will take you a very long way. 

gamrFeed: Thank you very much for you time Lars, I won't take up any more of it. Thanks for the talk and enjoy the rest of the show.



Playstation Blog - Beta Feedback: How You Helped Shape Battlefield 3’s Multiplayer



Spoiler



Posted by Tommy Rydling // Jr. Product Manager, DICE

On behalf of the entire team at DICE, I wanted to say thanks to everyone who played and participated in our Battlefield 3 Open Beta. The information that we’ve gathered from your play time is invaluable. It will help to make Battlefield 3 even better!
But it’s not all network load balancing and matchmaking algorithms; When it comes to data, the real star is you! Just look at these killer numbers we pulled down from all of you PS3 players:





Crazy numbers and we couldn’t have done it without you! Just a few more days now before the game launches on the 25th, and as you may know already, PS3 players will get access to the expansion pack Back to Karkand one week early.
But before I leave you, here is a short selection of just some of the hundreds of changes and additions we are making to the game before launch, as a direct result of your feedback in the Open Beta:

*Improved Squad Functionality*

There will be improved squad functionality in the retail game (including but not limited to): the ability to create squads prior to launching into a game, sticking with your squad when joining a game and continuing together through future games (if team balance on the server allows it), inviting friends to a squad, and changing squads once in game.

*More Accessible Settings Menu*

The ability to modify your settings via the deploy screen has been added into the retail game.

*Improved Kill Cam*

In the Open Beta, the Kill Cam would sometimes behave erratically. This has been fixed for the launch of the retail game.

*Netcode Optimization*

The netcode is one of the many things that we tested as part of the Open Beta and it was not necessarily reflective of the final retail game. The DICE team appreciates, and has heard, the feedback you’ve provided and is further optimizing online play.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 21, 2011)

One question

If I pre-order BF3 on origin will it unlock on the 25th or the 28th since I'm in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

I like how they add that name change feature to origin now after so many people complained and they told us we couldnt change it...

what a bunch of idiots


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Zh1nt0 statements on pre-load/day-1 patch:..........



Did you post all or most of this already?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I like how they add that name change feature to origin now after so many people complained and they told us we couldnt change it...
> 
> what a bunch of idiots



I think they were forced to after they slipped up with the Smart Phone thing. People were changing their names left and right.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 21, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> One question
> 
> If I pre-order BF3 on origin will it unlock on the 25th or the 28th since I'm in the UK.



According to Shit-no, you won't be able to install until the 28th.  It must be controlled by Origin, no matter where you bought it.  The guys on Battlefieldo keep saying there is a way to get it to work on the 25th by being on a north American VPN.  No idea how that works.  There will probably be a how-to posted by the 25th...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Did you post all or most of this already?



AFAIK, the only thing that is a repost is the thing about the day-1 patch.  Somone else posted that earlier today.
Of course everyone knew about the pre-load on the 21st, but did we know that was world-wide?
Did we know it wouldn't even install until the release date?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay. I am about to pre-order the game from Origin, but before I do so I have a couple questions that maybe you guys can answer...

*1. *If I read it correctly, you can download the games content on the 21st (US), then install it within the first couple hours on the 25th? 

*2. *Does anyone have any previous experience with down loading games from Origin? I am assuming EA is allowing this 4 day pre-load because they are expecting to have server lock-ups or crashes from the thousands of people pre-loading all at once.

*3. *If I wanted to buy the 'physical' game would I still be eligible for pre-load on the 21st (US)? seems like a silly question I know.



> *MT Alex: * I just spent 40 minutes in live chat being assured that I will be eligible for preload, but I still haven't got an email from Origin



Eligible for preload? no email received? whats this all about MT kinda worries me because I have never used this Steam like Origin thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure if digital copies will come with this, but someone just unboxed their copy of BF3 and found this.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

I decided on physical from Gamestop. Can walk there and get it 10PM Monday night. Live Chat, this time, assured me they were in fact shipping out _before_ the 25th but this is still a preferred option. Less factors to go wrong and def will have earlier.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure if digital copies will come with this, but someone just unboxed their copy of BF3 and found this.



Sweet.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 21, 2011)

It works the same as Steam, Snapshot.  Downloading and installing at least.  I doubt you can preload if you purchase a physical game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes no download with the physical thus no preload.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I decided on physical from Gamestop. Can walk there and get it 10PM Monday night. Live Chat, this time, assured me they were in fact shipping out _before_ the 25th but this is still a preferred option. Less factors to go wrong and def will have earlier.




I thought about waiting in a long ass line at GameStop and buying the physical game for that same reason of nothing going wrong. Because with a digital pre-load, many things can go wrong. When I tried installing MW2 on released date Steam's servers kept locking up and my download timed out like 10 times. Uhhg, it was so frustrating. 

So does Gamestop have pre-orders available or is it first come first serve?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Okay. I am about to pre-order the game from Origin, but before I do so I have a couple questions that maybe you guys can answer...
> 
> *1. *If I read it correctly, you can download the games content on the 21st (US), then install it within the first couple hours on the 25th?
> 
> ...



1) Yes
2) Most of us have experience doing this from the beta.  Many were surprised at the download speeds being so robust.  In this case, it does spread the stress over several days, so most people should have a pleasant, smooth experience.
3) no.  You need the cd-key to put in to Origin to do the pre-load, and you won't have it yet (it's in the box).

I don't know why MT Alex is so stressed about the pre-load, it's not like he will be able to play it as soon as the download is complete.  Plenty of time to work out any issues between the 21st and the 25th.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I thought about waiting in a long ass line at GameStop and buying the physical game for that same reason of nothing going wrong. Because with a digital pre-load, many things can go wrong. When I tried installing MW2 on released date Steam's servers kept locking up and my download timed out like 10 times. Uhhg, it was so frustrating.
> 
> So does Gamestop have pre-orders available or is it first come first serve?



It would make no difference.. Physical copies still install thru origin, and still require connecting to the server for the day 1 patch and presumably the game .exe


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

If you have purchased a physical copy there are ways to download the ISO and simply enter the key when you get the disk. Really though the game will probably be next to unplayable in the first 24h due to lag and the servers getting hammered. 

Day 1 will be a shitshow.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

Ol'righty, pre-order it is!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Day 1 will be a shitshow.



Single Player! 

As for Gamestop...in my 'hood there probably won't be a line.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Single Player!
> 
> As for Gamestop...in my 'hood there probably won't be a line.



Single player and co-op!

anyone know how many players cab be in co-op at the same time? I think 4 would be sick and it's a great way to practice spacial awareness/team awareness.... which many people lack.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

Hell yeah. Yes I think it's 4. The size of a squad.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Single Player!
> 
> As for Gamestop...in my 'hood there probably won't be a line.



Good idea. Day 1 - SP, Day 2- MP 


Lucky you. Where I live, everytime a big game comes out there are always a sh!t load of kids waiting in lines that wrap around the buildings. Too much man... too much too much.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Single player and co-op!
> 
> anyone know how many players cab be in co-op at the same time? I think 4 would be sick and it's a great way to practice spacial awareness/team awareness.... which many people lack.



Co-op is two player only, connected via the internet.  (two copies of the game running)
See the FAQ in the OP.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 21, 2011)

IGN Rewind Theater: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Trailer


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> IGN Rewind Theater: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Trailer



niiiice!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Lucky you. Where I live, everytime a big game comes out there are always a sh!t load of kids waiting in lines that wrap around the buildings. Too much man... too much too much.



Yeah...you wouldn't really want to live around here. Unless you really like tacos and concrete. 

Who knows there will likely be some people there mostly there for console versions-it is the middle of the big city- but I'm definitely not expecting a line.



GullyFoyle said:


> Co-op is two player only, connected via the internet.  (two copies of the game running)
> See the FAQ in the OP.



Crap. But still better than not having it at all.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

*in da club!*

 I just pre-ordered BF3 from Origin!!! I also upgraded from my old gtx285 to a 570. I am sooooo excited to play this new game on my new card.


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I just pre-ordered BF3 from Origin!!! I also upgraded from my old gtx285 to a 570. I am sooooo excited to play this new game on my new card.



Hell yeah, I just built a whole new rig to play it.  Can't wait.   

I feel like a little fucking kid I am that excited


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I the only one that is a little pestimistic, as where in the final release date either two things are going to happen?

1. Multiplayer will be impossible to play due to server overloads or will have the same ill fate that BFBC2 multiplayer had on launch

2. There will be a GPU error with Crossfire/SLi's on launch due to driver issues.

I know there is a new hotfix from ATI, but only time will tell


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Eligible for preload? no email received? whats this all about MT kinda worries me because I have never used this Steam like Origin thing.





GullyFoyle said:


> I don't know why MT Alex is so stressed about the pre-load, it's not like he will be able to play it as soon as the download is complete.  Plenty of time to work out any issues between the 21st and the 25th.



The stress mostly derives from the fact that there seems to be a disconnect between my Origin account and my email.  I have never received a single email from them.  I had to go to live chat and get my early beta key, I never received any survey info after the alpha, and I never received any of the post alpha promos.  The ding dongs at EA/Origin assure me that things are fine, but still no preload email, and at this rate I'm sure I'm going to have to mess around getting my product code on launch day.  Good luck getting live chat then.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 21, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Hell yeah, I just built a whole new rig to play it.  Can't wait.
> 
> I feel like a little fucking kid I am that excited



ditto that.



alexsubri said:


> Am I the only one that is a little pestimistic, as where in the final release date either two things are going to happen?
> 
> 1. Multiplayer will be impossible to play due to server overloads or will have the same ill fate that BFBC2 multiplayer had on launch
> 
> ...



#1 is likely, may have to resort  to single player for a day.

#2 won't happen. with special drivers specifically for  BF3, you don't have much to worry about (they already tested on round of drivers on the bbeta)


jury is still out on the bike, but it's looking like insurance is gonna total it. in all likelyhood I will keep riding it (still mechanically sound) and turn it into either a track bike or a streetfighter. (or both) but it also means that I will be bike shopping this winter.

long story short, I will probably have money to contribute for a server, but only after I get my deductible paid.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 21, 2011)

meh...in the mean time i will be playing some Witcher 2 to kill some time. The new 2.0 Patch is amazing!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I like how they add that name change feature to origin now after so many people complained and they told us we couldnt change it...
> 
> what a bunch of idiots



those are publisher crappies - they never understand


----------



## raptori (Oct 21, 2011)

do anyone got his pre-load started ??


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 21, 2011)

raptori said:


> do anyone got his pre-load started ??



Nope not yet If it is anything like the BETA will get it around 11:00 am -12:00pm today,Also here is a site i found looking up world times ,Yest the pre load goes the same as the beta.For each time zone PDT gets it first then cycles every three hours.
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## Frizz (Oct 21, 2011)

Does the pre-order come with the dinosaur survival mode? lulz


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2011)

hahah epic! 

in 2 - 3 hours I will now if this starts!


----------



## Recus (Oct 21, 2011)

*Commo Rose coming to Battlefield 3 in day-one patch*

DICE has confirmed that Battlefield 3 will indeed receive a day one patch, as the game has already gone gold and is being manufactured as we speak.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/commo-rose-coming-to-battlefield-3-in-day-one-patch/





http://www.bf3cc.com/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2011)

The game went gold about a month ago


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

from D2D:





> Pre-Load Date: October 21th, 2011 at 7AM PST


(10AM EST)

don't know if that counts for anyone other than D2D, but i would imagine it's not to far off.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 21, 2011)

New trailer! GO - GO - GO !


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, that just totally blows away all the MW3 stuff i've seen so far.  Way to go again Dice, makes me want to actually play the single player.  Maybe best idea on first day to play the SP, let the craziness get settled out online.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 21, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Wow, that just totally blows away all the MW3 stuff i've seen so far.  Way to go again Dice, makes me want to actually play the single player.  Maybe best idea on first day to play the SP, let the craziness get settled out online.



most likely, when bfbc2 came out , I had to wait a couple of days to actually play online lol, everybody got kicked due to server overloading


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2011)

bought a key at cjs, too. let's see if/when I get my key. I'll post when I get something


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 21, 2011)

It's on gentlemen. See you on Tuesday.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> New trailer! GO - GO - GO !
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_FGwroanbS8w/SijyZq7W8GI/AAAAAAAABFs/hDwP802vM2c/s320/Jaw_Drop_x2.jpg



I must go thanks some CoD players for the epic single player game we are getting from them. We still rule the roust for Multiplayer gameplay so they can suck in on that note.


----------



## raptori (Oct 21, 2011)

Battlefield 3 really gonna make a checkpoint for the next generation of games ,developers from other companies should really think twice before releasing any war game ... actually any company other than DICE should stop making FPS war games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

raptori said:


> actually any company other than DICE should stop making FPS war games.



are you gonna be the one to tell them that no other company excluding DICE can make war games??? Because you'd have to pay off a lot of people and suck a lot of c**k to get that to happen any time soon


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you gonna be the one to tell them that no other company excluding DICE can make war games??? Because you'd have to pay off a lot of people and suck a lot of c**k to get that to happen any time soon



Blunt and to the point I'll give you that !


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 21, 2011)

Why would you want only One company making a certain type of game?  All that will do is cause stagnation.  I am glad that there is competition, crappy and rehashed as it is, but competition pushes for better performance.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

starting pre-load  got my key


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> meh...in the mean time i will be playing some Witcher 2 to kill some time. The new 2.0 Patch is amazing!



It is but I find it looks kinda grainy and flickery without Ubersampling and my rig can't handle that...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> starting pre-load  got my key



damn I hope I get mine soon!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn I hope I get mine soon!



me too  i hope you all start soon.  it's 13.5gb, no patch til the 25th so there will be that. still, it'll be good to have the majority done.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> me too  i hope you all start soon.  it's 13.5gb, no patch til the 25th so there will be that. still, it'll be good to have the majority done.



did you pre order origin?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

I just preordered the game got it for £25 on pc which is decent for a brand new game.
The Specact Kit is just alternative skins right?

Battlefield is not a simulator, get ARMA or something if you like that type of gameplay.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you pre order origin?



no i did d2d, sorry  i did think origin would be around the same time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

Why did you choose d2d?


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you pre order origin?



watch it be a 13.5gb pre-download, with an additional 20.0gb for the patch on release date


----------



## Horrux (Oct 21, 2011)

raptori said:


> do anyone got his pre-load started ??



Downloading as we speak, screenshot included


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 21, 2011)

Iv pre-ordered the game from best buy will i get the "pre-order" items or should i cancel the order and buy it online?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why did you choose d2d?



back around february they were regularly doing 25-40% off sales, on all games. i think they accidentally included pre-orders. anyway i pre-ordered like ten games at on avg 30% off, plus the 10% pre order discount they always had. so some were half price with 40%+10%.



Horrux said:


> Downloading as we speak


nice. i'm only 1.2 so i've got about 2.5 hours left. it is macing me though  again d2d not ea.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2011)

So we can preload today in USA correct? I did not see it when I woke up.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 21, 2011)

Here in UK its on too..downloaded 700 MB in just over 2 minutes,so far decent download speed then..

EDIT: 1.5 MB/s constant..wont take too long,probably by the time Im back from the gym,its gonna be ready long time..


----------



## Frizz (Oct 21, 2011)

cancelled my pre-order from EB Games as they won't have it released til the 27th, going to torrent the pre-load and buy myself a key online instead.


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2011)

downloading, much to fast! This will be finished tonight, and then until tuesday? Mmmmmm investigate these files....


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Best download speed I've ever seen on my machine. A peak of 5.5MB/sec now at 3.3MB.
So far so good. Thanks all for the infos.

Just saw on the mail: Release date 27 october.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2011)

OMG screw MW3!!!!!!. I was going to get it somehow for the singple play but FUCK THAT! this single player looks actually pretty damn realistic.  The graphics are behond what i thought they would look like as well JESUS!!!! this is so dope! I need to change my pants like over 9000 times!


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 21, 2011)

To all my friends here on the East Coast, it says , per Origin, that we will receive an email come 10/21/11 11:59pm Pacific Time. I live in NJ and havent received email yet


----------



## Frizz (Oct 21, 2011)

Can anyone here give me a tip on a good CD-Key etailer? I've found this one and read some pretty good feedbacks but can't hurt to be extra safe  

Site
http://www.cdkeysdirect.com/products/Battlefield-3-ORIGIN-cd-key.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2011)

random said:


> Can anyone here give me a tip on a good CD-Key etailer? I've found this one and read some pretty good feedbacks but can't hurt to be extra safe
> 
> Site
> http://www.cdkeysdirect.com/products/Battlefield-3-ORIGIN-cd-key.html



http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html

They say they buy their keys, and that if you are satisfied they will refund or even replace. Plus it comes with every single pre-order bonus out there. The one you are looking at probably doesn't come with Back to Karkand. If that doesn't bother you, cjs seem to have that basic copy of the game as well I think for $2 more than that site. But that site doesn't have a bunch of info on how they attain these keys or customer service.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2011)

i bought at cj's too. using moneybookers you can pay with credit card (cj's wont get your cc details). if they dont send a key just chargeback on your credit card


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone pre-loading on Origin yet?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Almost finished. Western part of Romania, Eastern part of Europe.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone pre-loading on Origin yet?



I am right now ... 5.38% lol


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> I am right now ... 5.38% lol



How did you get it to start?..I cannot. Not that it matters too much, but ya know...for all I know, it's already pre-loaded, left my PC on last night, and just sat down to it a few minutes ago.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 21, 2011)

i went to my games and under the BF3 game is says download or preload or something like that and I clicked it...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine says unreleased still


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2011)

So I am bored and decided to watch a little IGN rewind theater. I start with BF3 of course. Then i decide to watch CoD:MW3 which is framed beautifully with a BF3 advertisement before the video?

Either the video spots are random or EA has come up with the most targeted advertisements ever.

Now what I wanted from BF3 and what we are getting:

Diversity in weapons: Check

More Pistols: Check

Single Player worth Playing: Check

Night combat: Check (1 map so far)

More content: 9 retail maps, 4 maps from Karkand DLC, and a statement they are shoot for at least twice the DLC from BFBC2 which had 3. So we can expect around 5 more DLCs. Check

Large scale vehicle battles: Operation Firestorm has a confirmed 2 jets, 1 chopper, 6 tanks, 4 jeeps per side....from just the deployment bases. Check

And handjob: Well I can't have everything I want for $60.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2011)

Still unable to preload, probably won't be able to till later in the day.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im getting my copy from amazon tuesday morning release day shipping for $40 from my $20 amazon credit. The bad thing though ill be in class till 3:20 that day and i leave my house at 8:45


----------



## Frizz (Oct 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html
> 
> They say they buy their keys, and that if you are satisfied they will refund or even replace. Plus it comes with every single pre-order bonus out there. The one you are looking at probably doesn't come with Back to Karkand. If that doesn't bother you, cjs seem to have that basic copy of the game as well I think for $2 more than that site. But that site doesn't have a bunch of info on how they attain these keys or customer service.





W1zzard said:


> i bought at cj's too. using moneybookers you can pay with credit card (cj's wont get your cc details). if they dont send a key just chargeback on your credit card



Ordered from them straight away, just waiting for my key now . EB Games can suck it lol.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Night combat: Check (1 map so far)
> 
> More content: 9 retail maps, 4 maps from Karkand DLC, and a statement they are shoot for at least twice the DLC from BFBC2 which had 3. So we can expect around 5 more DLCs. Check
> 
> Large scale vehicle battles: Operation Firestorm has a confirmed 2 jets, 1 chopper, 6 tanks, 4 jeeps per side....from just the deployment bases. Check



sweet night combat?!?! that will be awesome!

more maps and DLC will be great too

the large scale vehicle battles will be insane though! You always get that one guy with the joystick who spends his whole BF3 career in the the plane and destroys your whole team  ... I hate that guy lol


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 21, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Downloading as we speak, screenshot included
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3958/dlbf3.jpg



That's odd, I pre-ordered and am downloading through Origin and its 11.4GB large.

Interesting...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

Damn Origin! let everybody preload now!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Still unable to preload, probably won't be able to till later in the day.



I figured it out. Need to change options. Put the checkmark in the option with the red box:







Then it should work.


Or maybe it jsut went live, here, dunno. But that's what I did, and it showed up after restarting Origin.

See? LuLz:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2011)

I just got off the phone to the shop im pre-ordering the game from since theres been no order status update since i pre-ordered back in may.

Order is still going ahead. I should have my copy by thursday if not then friday. on the official EU release date.


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2011)

My ISP sells me 15 M/s speed, I only experienced that once downloading W8. Downloading now at 1,8 M/s, 1 hour left. 
Got my key from D2D.

Anyway, guys, this wont activate until MANY DAAAAYS!!!!!!! Buaaaaaahhahahaha!

Thanks Laughing for the checks, those things do matter. This is gonna be epic, lacking for other words!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I figured it out. Need to change options. Put the checkmark in the option with the red box:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44032&stc=1&d=1319214772
> 
> ...




Tried this but still nothing


----------



## raptori (Oct 21, 2011)

pre-loading from Origin now 4.41% , size is bigger than D2D cause I thought the day 1 patch is included ,difference is ~450MB


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Tried this but still nothing



There was an Origin update. Maybe you'll have to install that.


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think it matters until you get the key.

I launched Origin after 10am EST and then let it sit there for an hour, checking occasionally to see if it was ready to pre-load. I then closed it, *literally* got my pre-load email on my Blackberry less than 15 mins later, re-launched it and it was ready to pre-load without me changing any setting or entering any key.

Your receipt of the email is your notification that your account has been "turned on" for pre-loading. The gap between when the switch is flipped and when you receive that email is the only wiggle room causing confusion. Not everyone got their keys at 7pm PST, just like I didn't get mine until after 11am EST. They're probably deploying 'activated' accounts in a cascading fashion based on server load.

Oh, and there was a typo in the email's Subject. Stay classy EA.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

Hell the email could say "Welcome To MW3" as long as it lets you preload BF3 then amirite?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ive restarted origin twice


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive restarted origin twice



i don't think they meant it was the restart so much as the receipt of the email is the beginning. before you get the email, it won't be available on origin.  idk that but that is what they meant.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

Makes sense; your account "unlocked" for preloading which generates an email. However, EA and sense don't always go together.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2011)

Well everyone calm down. The game does not come out until Tuesday. you have a full 5 days to pre-load. Not to mention you will be playing said title for upwards of a year or better. Just be patient.


----------



## Dacur (Oct 21, 2011)

Done DL 11,4 GB at 3.8 MB/s and yes do update origins, its needed for BF3.

Done some sniffing in the gamedir there's an update/patchfolder size 322mb.

Yep U cant DL before the email is in the inbox.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well everyone calm down. The game does not come out until Tuesday. you have a full 5 days to pre-load. Not to mention you will be playing said title for upwards of a year or better. Just be patient.



no, i'm gonna go blow up some vehicles i'm so angry  no one's going crazy here gunny, thanks for caring about our mental state though 



FierceRed said:


> Your nits, may I pick them?


I like that


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hell the email could say "Welcome To MW3" as long as it lets you preload BF3 then amirite?



If it said that, that would be hilarious and make me laugh and sigh be-musingly for their legal team rather than make me raise an eyebrow at the kind of typo I'd expect from a tweener addicted to instant messaging instead of a division supervising one of the largest videogame release events in history.

Your nits, may I pick them?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> no, i'm gonna go blow up some vehicles i'm so angry  no one's going crazy here gunny, thanks for caring about our mental state though



Any time. Its like watching a 13 year stare at their computer screen while 1 pic of a naked women loads over their 56K modem, then the phone rings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

the reason i want to predownload it is this>>>




> Please wait. An EA Expert will be with you soon.
> All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly.
> All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly.
> All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly.
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

In some real life "Battlefield" news the President has just announced that the vast majority of the rest of the troops in Iraq will be "home for the holidays". 

Yay


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I figured it out. Need to change options. Put the checkmark in the option with the red box:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44032&stc=1&d=1319214772
> 
> ...




I think that worked!, i can download it now.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just got off the phone to the shop im pre-ordering the game from since theres been no order status update since i pre-ordered back in may.
> 
> Order is still going ahead. I should have my copy by thursday if not then friday. on the official EU release date.



sweet US is a couple days ahead of EU?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 21, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> sweet US is a couple days ahead of EU?



Most of the time USA gets an earlier release date on games.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Most of the time USA gets an earlier release date on games.




oh do we? haha shows how many games I actually buy on release day or pre-order ...


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 21, 2011)

Honestly, I love digital downloads. It makes me laugh when I think of all of the guys camping out in line at a store for a disc that they'll then have to physically get to their homes and wait through installing in order to actually play.

Hands free installation and updating is where its at. Also gives plenty of time to defrag before game day.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 21, 2011)

the email just tells you how to pre-load it in Origin,Origin already has the keys when it unlocks.Just about done mine.brandonwh64 did you not order the game hard copy ?And for the cjkeys they will send it when they open up the game boxes and send your key then resell the box lol If the company is not on the EA/Origin trusted sellers you will have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Most of the time?? All the time!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> Honestly, I love digital downloads



Like me, you cannot hug your copy.



Crap Daddy said:


> Most of the time?? All the time!



Yeah if I wasn't in US I'd be miffed but at the same time the servers will likely be _so_ hammered as it is. Imagine if the whole world was same release day...


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Like me, you cannot hug your copy.



Meh, I'd rather hug something softer and more voluptuous. And knowing the state of the industry these days, they'd probably demand I buy an offline hugging pass and charge me Hugging Points per minute.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

Humor, bro, just humor. 

I just really wanted a physical of this one and it turns out I can get one at Gamestop 4 blocks from my home on 10PM Monday (and still get the free Karkland and PWP). Otherwise I woulda gone Origin download for sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> the email just tells you how to pre-load it in Origin,Origin already has the keys when it unlocks.Just about done mine.brandonwh64 did you not order the game hard copy ?And for the cjkeys they will send it when they open up the game boxes and send your key then resell the box lol If the company is not on the EA/Origin trusted sellers you will have to wait until Tuesday.



I preordered with origin. it shows it in my origin account as unreleased and I got that stupid email yesterday about preloads start tomorrow at 10EST


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for you, Brando.

Looks like my fears were unfounded.  Between 11:13am and 11:16am I received 5 preload emails from Origin


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I preordered with origin. it shows it in my origin account as unreleased and I got that stupid email yesterday about preloads start tomorrow at 10EST



You need this email:






I got the mail, yet could not download. I hadto make the changes I showed above before it actually started downloading.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You need this email:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44034&stc=1&d=1319219172



huh


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Most of the time USA gets an earlier release date on games.





Crap Daddy said:


> Most of the time?? All the time!



I don't know what you guys are talking about. The UK got Duke Nukem Forever before it was released here.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> huh



I changed the attachment(like a ninja), try changing your link in my quote.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You need this email:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44035&stc=1&d=1319219251
> 
> I got the mail, yet could not download. I hadto make the changes I showed above before it actually started downloading.



Hope I get it


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2011)

I must be getting other people's emails:







HAXXX!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2011)

Nah, I got 4 as well.

As well as 4 confirmations that I have now been charged. But I was only charged once, so it's all good.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 21, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> That's odd, I pre-ordered and am downloading through Origin and its 11.4GB large.
> 
> Interesting...



Ha, now that it finished downloading, I double-click the "install" and a button that says "launch origin" pops up, I click that, and origin opens with Battlefield 3 "Ready to download"... What was that 10.95 Gb file then???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you got my email erocker LOL


----------



## Horrux (Oct 21, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Ha, now that it finished downloading, I double-click the "install" and a button that says "launch origin" pops up, I click that, and origin opens with Battlefield 3 "Ready to download"... What was that 10.95 Gb file then???



Nevermind, I had to manually extract the archive I downloaded to Origin's "Battlefield 3" game subfolder, and now it says "ready to install". Good to go.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Ha, now that it finished downloading, I double-click the "install" and a button that says "launch origin" pops up, I click that, and origin opens with Battlefield 3 "Ready to download"... What was that 10.95 Gb file then???



check the speed it dls at, it's probably 30-40mb. it's coming from the file not the internet. for me at least that's what happened.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> check the speed it dls at, it's probably 30-40mb. it's coming from the file not the internet. for me at least that's what happened.



Nope it was actually re-downloading it... But all's good now! 

EDIT: Ah, cute!  They have a "Release Date Check" window... 

Does it unlock Monday night at midnight, or what?

RE-EDIT: Looks like midnight on the West Coast, so that's 3 AM here on the East Coast. Gonna be a feat to get up at 2:45 for this!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

edit: 470mb update, not too bad if that's it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2011)

So I just got my e-mail stating I can download the game. Five e-mails with the same info. in fact.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So I just got my e-mail stating I can download the game. Five e-mails with the same info. in fact.



Looks like I will be last on their list


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks like I will be last on their list



Well I am in GA, so you can't be far behind. I am not downloading the game until Sunday or Monday anyway, so I never really cared. I just find it odd they felt the need to spam my Inbox about it.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

> *RELEASE DATE CHECK FAILED*
> This application cannot be used until the official release date has been reached. Please wait until the official release date and restart the application at that time. Click 'Exit' to abort the process.
> 
> Please visit the support website to get more information: http://support.ea.com
> ...


 is that gmt or local? they say "your", otherwise i would assume gmt.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya i got 4 of those same email too, don't understand why everyone is getting multiple ones.

But meh, i have the game downloading currently so that's all i care about really.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 21, 2011)

Bahaha, Origin 

Pre-Loading as we speak for a game I was refunded for 2 weeks ago


NOTE:

If you got the email, be sure to fully exit and re-open origin


Edit2

I also officially have a product code listed in origin.. hooray free games


----------



## Horrux (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> is that gmt or local? they say "your", otherwise i would assume gmt.



Nope that's your local (eastern) time.

I'm debating whether to wake up at 2:45 AM to play LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2011)

Release Date Check:


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 21, 2011)

Got 3 emails about the pre-load, downloading now at 11.2MB/s


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2011)

I Got 1 email. Will begin preload after work


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Nope that's your local (eastern) time.
> 
> I'm debating whether to wake up at 2:45 AM to play LOL


i will i think. i'll just sleep a little early 


cadaveca said:


> Release Date Check:



obviously it'll error but it also gives you the activation time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i will i think. i'll just sleep a little early
> 
> 
> obviously it'll error but it also gives you the activation time





Maybe set your date on windows to 25th?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got my email, preloaded without a hitch.  6mb/s.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got "flexed" due to too low call volume x too many agents on the floor. Time to see how fast my download is ^_^


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe set your date on windows to 25th?



heh i wish  that did flash through for a second it's an online date check/activation though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> heh i wish  that did flash through for a second it's an online date check/activation though.



hahaha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 02:00


I am guess that means 2am? ... if so that sucks lol I wanted to play at midnight with all the laggy goodness of a normal release


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got 5 emails from origin  FINALLY!

*edit*
VNCed into my home PC and started preload. 3.4mb sec


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, I'm pre-loaded. Where's the #%*!@ pre-play button?!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 21, 2011)

They should have given origin pre-orderers early access to the single player campaign (starting with the pre-load). They probably could have sold more limited edition pre-order copies that way simply from word of mouth.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

Hows this for DL speed?


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2011)

DL speeds are clearly showing incorrectly. I, in no way can afford a 120mbp/s connection.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

It actually stabilized at 5.0 mb/s. Which is correct for my connection.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2011)

I downloading the in KB range.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah I usually download at 2.1 Mbps so when I saw 3.6 I was like wuuut???

Then it too stabilized.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine settled on 5.1MBp/s. God bless Origin.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I downloading the in KB range.



You wouldn't happen to be mad.... bro?


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2011)

Installed...

Tips:

1) Don't bother downloading from D2D: 
  a) it is slow
  b) it doesn't install, only Origin

2) Copy your serial from the d2d mail and active it in Origin

3) Origin will install... by downloading again, but... instead of 13 Gigas it will be 15 Gigas....

4) It installs, and then downloads another 500 Mb...

From d2d I got speed up to 1,8 G/s, from Origin I got 32 G/s and the whole game arrived in 5 minutes! 8)

FYI


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> You wouldn't happen to be mad.... bro?



lol, disappointed to say the least.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> lol, disappointed to say the least.


What is your connection at home?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> heh i wish  that did flash through for a second it's an online date check/activation though.


*
Caboose's How to break verification:*


Open hosts file
Open Wireshark
Open Origin
Run the BF3 Game
Watch for the IP the game tries to contact
Reroute it to local in the host file
Steal the authentication code for the website
Make the function that determines it return, "1" instead of a "0"
???
Profit

BTW if I don't think anyone else has tried this so I'll keep you posted, so far at step 7.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 21, 2011)

erixx said:


> Installed...
> 
> Tips:
> 
> 1) Don't bother downloading from D2D



i did and it went fine. i ran the setup from the d2d zip and it installed origin, opened the screen to add the serial, and then installed the game from the d2d download. it then downloaded the patch. also, d2d maxed my connection.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> What is your connection at home?



Max download speed has usually always been up to about 500KB/s but it's usually lower like around 350KB/s.

Might have to change to a better service.


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i did and it went fine. i ran the setup from the d2d zip and it installed origin, opened the screen to add the serial, and then installed the game from the d2d download. it then downloaded the patch. also, d2d maxed my connection.



ok! I thought that Origin maybe had the updated files, and... it was massively faster here. 
At the end it will be all the same, but some are so anxious I thought I should give'em alternatives in case they ran into the same issues as I.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

Half way done! wooooT I am averaging about 3.3 mbs, it's no 5.0 but appears to be moving fairly quickly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Half way done!



Woo hurry up and wait (to play)!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2011)

PVT. if u somehow find out how to work around this. there would be a cookie involved


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, PVT, publishing your results and methods for sure will make us give you lots of cookies!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Woo hurry up and wait (to play)!



I know right


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm working on it...  

Anyway the program actually generates a random activation EXE everytime you run it, so I can't mess with it.  Best way I can think of is intercepting traffic, and having it think IM the activation server.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Not that it matters much for us but nevertheless, announcement for BF3 review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qfy0_7aVxM&feature=feedu


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2011)

haha, what a bunch of running trans and freaks over at IGN.

BTW, why do they call themselves IGN? "I got nothing" for sure fits them, but..., are these guys crazy?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd be a "freak" for that job in a heartbeat.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok why does it say Erocker is playing Battlefield 3?

EDIT: It was release date check.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok why does it say Erocker is playing Battlefield 3?



HAX!

The rest of us (well with a download...):


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 21, 2011)

So I'm officially pre-loaded, can launch to the release date checker.. and I've also gotten my refund from origin for the game 2 weeks ago... Free games rule


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah yeah Shib we get loud and clear that you seem to have gotten the damn game for free and Im going to point and laugh hard when you can't actually play.

I mean I guess it's possible their shit is truly not that together but Id be pretty shocked. They don't mess around with their revenue.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah yeah Shib we get loud and clear that you seem to have gotten the damn game for free and Im going to point and laugh hard when you can't actually play.
> 
> I mean I guess it's possible their shit is truly not that together but Id be pretty shocked. They don't mess around with their revenue.



Have I mentioned its FREE!

I actually bought a key elsewhere, so it doesnt help me much


----------



## kg4icg (Oct 21, 2011)

Well my BF3 prepload is complete, now waiting for the 25th to happen.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

*I want to friend all my TPU buddies who will be playing BF3 MP.*

What are your game names? 

You can find me under: snapshot7


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2011)

Seeing how no one gets charged until the actual game is released, people who haven't yet paid and think they are going to get the game for free are in for a rude awakening once they relize it doesn't launch. 

If you want the game you better make sure they have your card on file and that you have enough funds in it else you'll be missing out on that 1st day launch you thought you'd be playing in.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> *I want to friend all my TPU buddies who will be playing BF3 MP.*
> 
> What are your game names?
> 
> ...



sent


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 21, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Seeing how no one gets charged until the actual game is released, people who haven't yet paid and think they are going to get the game for free are in for a rude awakening once they relize it doesn't launch.
> 
> If you want the game you better make sure they have your card on file and that you have enough funds in it else you'll be missing out on that 1st day launch you thought you'd be playing in.



Um not true?

I paid and received a refund meaning..
The money was in my account, taken out, then refunded back into my account.. (Technically refunded back into my paypal as thats what I paid thru)

Not saying it's gonna work, just saying the whole "Money gets withdrawn on launch" is wrong.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

I heard that some of your guys got multiple emails. one for the game dl yes, but what were the other downloads? dlc patch etc? I'm just asking because I only received the one email to dl the game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 21, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I heard that some of your guys got multiple emails. one for the game dl yes, but what were the other downloads? dlc patch etc? I'm just asking because I only received the one email to dl the game.



Nothing, all about the game. just seems to be a bug in their emailer.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Nothing, all the game just seems to be a bug in their emailer.



Ok, thanks. So the patch will just dl @ game launch on the 25th then?



ShiBDiB said:


> Not saying it's gonna work, just saying the whole "Money gets withdrawn on launch" is wrong.



This is true, my payment is pending in my bank statement and has already been charged in my PP account.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 22, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok, thanks. So the patch will just dl @ game launch on the 25th then?



Correct


----------



## digibucc (Oct 22, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Correct



actually i think everyone has downloaded a 400mb patch after the initial installation. that may or may not be the day one patch as far as i know - do you know different?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 22, 2011)

digibucc said:


> actually i think everyone has downloaded a 400mb patch after the initial installation. that may or may not be the day one patch as far as i know - do you know different?



EDIT

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...zh1nt0-day-1-patch-question.html#post20169260



> zh1nt0:
> For Origin downloads, the day 1 patch and the client are bundled in 1 download.
> 
> If you have ordered it via hard copy (a DVD), I’m 99% sure they will get the patch once the installer completes.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 22, 2011)

** Spoiler ** First 10 minutes of the single player campaign, PS3 Version



Spoiler















#BF3 - Back to Karkand - Off-Screen Footage - EA Showcase Poland



Spoiler















Planet Battlefield - 'Battlefield 3: The Russian' Author Talks About Working with DICE



Spoiler



Friday, 21 October, 2011 at 12:46 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

The e-book edition of Battlefield 3: The Russian is available for pre-order on Apple's bookstore for $8.99. A 50 page preview can be downloaded now through the iBook app on your iOS device. Below is a note from the author Andy McNab who talks about working with DICE on the game and writing the book. 



> Author's Note
> 
> I have been invited to work alongside many different gaming companies in the past, but up until now, I have always turned down their offers. But the opportunity to work with DICE and help develop Battlefield 3 was an opportunity I didn't want to miss. Not only did it mean I'd get to work with garners whose track-record of ground breaking games is world known, but it was also clear right from the start, that BF3 had something special, something that other games didn't. The only word I can think of that explains it, is 'substance'. BF3 wasn't going to be a simple shoot 'em up- it was going to be packed with emotion, grit and the sheer physicality to take any gaming experience to another level.
> 
> ...


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to experience the first minutes of the game with my own eyes, no spoilers for me thank you.


----------



## erixx (Oct 22, 2011)

Just in case, reading the ''manual'' piece of toilet paper, it says that there are 3 levels: easy with aim help, normal with some aim help, and expert without.

m....


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Animated gif's from today's trailer

Download today's Launch trailer in 1080P


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Um not true?
> 
> I paid and received a refund meaning..
> The money was in my account, taken out, then refunded back into my account.. (Technically refunded back into my paypal as thats what I paid thru)
> ...



Funny cause I paid and they have yet to take the money from me? Perhaps it is dependent on the payment method.


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2011)

Downloading now..look me up:BowHunt3r


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2011)

F***ing hurry up Oct 25th. I can't stand this waiting any longer. I'm loosing it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL I tried to play BC2 today and it just wasn't the same  

I have a long weekend prepared but still will be glancing at the PC thinking "man I wished I could play BF3"


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2011)

Next week will be the only time I'm thankful for working on contract and not having a contract.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm downloading now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2011)

What is the TS info?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I tried to play BC2 today and it just wasn't the same
> 
> I have a long weekend prepared but still will be glancing at the PC thinking "man I wished I could play BF3"



Played a few hours of BC2 on Tuesday and had a ton of fun. It does feel different than BF3, but I like the feel a bit more I think. But we'll see how the maps are in BF3 and damage model at release. I just wasn't too happy that Caspian it seems you are Recon or you are Engineer, Support and Medic just seem to be useless on that map.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hardwood floors to tackle tomorrow and sunday then back to work





TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Are you doing it all yourself? I did the sanding on my floors and let someone else finish them as I had to work. Its such a mess.



The finishing is the easy part.  You can fuck up a really nice floor in a short amount of time with a floor sander.  Alright, the finishing isn't that easy, either, but keeping a floor flat and cup free is an art that takes years to master.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 22, 2011)

So I got the email , ran Origin and it installed an update but all I see is the beta! My bud down the street got his and is already done downloading so I don't think its a regional thing. Cant find anything on Origin forums and I already checked the box in the settings that someone here suggested! Argh! Any other suggestions? I've restarted Origin like 10 times.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> The finishing is the easy part.  You can fuck up a really nice floor in a short amount of time with a floor sander.  Alright, the finishing isn't that easy, either, but keeping a floor flat and cup free is an art that takes years to master.



Man a couple of years ago I kicked the family out for the weekend and me and my dad did my whole 1330 sq ft house on saturday , then sunday we finished it and by tuesday we left the inlaws to come back home. Ive done alot of floors with my dad over the years and it is fricken hard work, but doing my place felt like double the work. In the end I wasnt super happy with the floors. My dad is getting on in age and he's not as good with the beast as he used to be, so ya there was cupping and just some not nice spots. And I was so stressed just to get the job done and get my family back in the house and all of our stuff back in its place that I didn't really take the time needed to do it the way I like. All in all, next time hiring pros to do it. Funny I never thought I'd say that. Good luck!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> So I got the email , ran Origin and it installed an update but all I see is the beta! My bud down the street got his and is already done downloading so I don't think its a regional thing. Cant find anything on Origin forums and I already checked the box in the settings that someone here suggested! Argh! Any other suggestions? I've restarted Origin like 10 times.



I launched Origin yesterday, for the first time in awhile, and it updated three times.  Could be you need another update.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I launched Origin yesterday, for the first time in awhile, and it updated three times.  Could be you need another update.



Ya my bud how has it downloaded already has the same version number as I do, so I figure my updating is done. I guess I'll try again to update.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 22, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I downloading the in KB range.









Don't feel too bad...Verizon's "7 MB/s DSL Speeds" are only downloading at 669,1 KBS. I peaked at 1.5 MB/s ...Verizon sucks! Once my contract is up, I am switching back to Comcast. I had over 35 MB/s , but it was $90 a month vs shitty DSL $40 a month


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2011)

I just watched the launch trailer and WOW! I can't wait! It looks so F'n Awesome!


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 22, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I just watched the launch trailer and WOW! I can't wait! It looks so F'n Awesome!



Yea, it does. It makes me want to play a mix of Black Ops SP and BFBC2 Multiplayer. The only flaw from the story, it reminds me of Black Ops, but without the torture. However, the storyline does look convincing and the graphics on the PS3 looks amazing. One can only wonder what the final PC version will look like


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 22, 2011)

Downloading Preload right now on one Computer, then will have to log off and DL on the other. 
This takes less space then I thought. I thought it was a 15 gig DL. My DL is a sad 490 KBS right now. 
I figured it would be a slow DL. Guess the computers will be running all night. 
Shit I'm leaving in about 8 hrs to go deer hunting. 
Guess the wifey or grand daughter 
will have to turn them off.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 22, 2011)

Man , just reinstalled Origin and the same thing, no pre load icon, just my old beta icon. Dont get it. Funny thing is in my "order history" it doesn't show anything. Although I have countless emails about pre ordering BF3. It is the only game I have on Origin, so I can be missing it! 4 days can really fly when your messing around with stuff like this!!!


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone know where I can locate the .cfg files if any or how I can look at the graphic settings?

Edit:






*Is it possible to change the time in my BIOS to get around this, or is it a hopeless en devour?
*


----------



## BondExtreme (Oct 22, 2011)

Few questions for you guys in this clubhouse.

So me and a buddy are looking for a clan that will have their own dedicated server...
Will this clubhouse actually be a clan in BF3? If so, please give me some info


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> Ya my bud how has it downloaded already has the same version number as I do, so I figure my updating is done. I guess I'll try again to update.



Canada Dave had this to say, earlier, maybe it will help:





cadaveca said:


> I figured it out. Need to change options. Put the checkmark in the option with the red box:
> 
> View attachment 44032
> 
> ...


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help MT Alex, It was my silly fault all along, I was logged in with the wrong  account. Funny, I was playing the beta with one account and the pre load was under another account. How the heck can that be. I figured I'd log in with my main email address, and there it was. However the whole beta thing was under my gmail account. Dont know how I can do that because my pre order was not through gmail. Anyhoo ,that means I've lost all rank that I got in the beta because now the full game will be under "Defeatest" instead of "Desevil" . Time to start killing fast!


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 22, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Few questions for you guys in this clubhouse.
> 
> So me and a buddy are looking for a clan that will have their own dedicated server...
> Will this clubhouse actually be a clan in BF3? If so, please give me some info



TPU does have a platoon, but it will be pretty loose and probably do little or not competitions.


----------



## travva (Oct 22, 2011)

i'm travva on origin fellas, feel free to add me!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 22, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> Thanks for your help MT Alex, It was my silly fault all along, I was logged in with the wrong  account. Funny, I was playing the beta with one account and the pre load was under another account. How the heck can that be. I figured I'd log in with my main email address, and there it was. However the whole beta thing was under my gmail account. Dont know how I can do that because my pre order was not through gmail. Anyhoo ,that means I've lost all rank that I got in the beta because now the full game will be under "Defeatest" instead of "Desevil" . Time to start killing fast!



That is funny I went to my second gamer and no game. Forgot I had a second account for the beta. Lucky for me it only took a few seconds to figure out my silly fault


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Is it possible to change the time in my BIOS to get around this, or is it a hopeless en devour?



Damn! Not only didn't DICE think of that hack but neither _did anyone else on the entire internet_!!

P.S. Sorry, Maverick.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 22, 2011)

Who else has ordered a key from CJS keys?  I have cancelled my order with them, apparantly:
1.  They are russian keys which is fine, it said on their site you just needed to run a quick app of theirs to change install language to english, BUT I have now found out this will only change the language for the install, the game will still be in russian and you will have to download a 1.8gb file on top of game to change game files to english!!  W T F ! ! !

2.  Although their website says immediate delivery for the keys, because they are "retail" keys apparantly they are not allowed to release them until 2 days before release, which in their opinion is 27th OCT.  The keys will be mailed out on 24th at the earliest.  Sounds dodgy to me and I can see myself waiting until well after the 25th to even get playing.  I will just re-order through origin I think.

PS.  Sorry W1zz, I think I told you they seemed ok. 

Check out their FB page and you can see what I mean.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2011)

When is the official launch time in the US? 12:01 AM on the 25th? If so I'm going to bed early and waking up early. 

Edit, it is.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2011)

Woo gettin' ready!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 22, 2011)

Here ya go:

[yt]_s-xPwnOoYw[/yt]


----------



## Frizz (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone here got their key from Cj's yet?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's the launch trailer.

[yt]-bEI8d1ivdI[/yt]

Edit: I'm about 10 pages too late.

Oh well, it's easier to find here if someone wants to watch it again. I should've known that the members of this club would be on top of things though.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 22, 2011)

random said:


> Anyone here got their key from Cj's yet?



No.  Not until 24th apparantly, that is why I have cancelled my order.  Still haven't heard anything back from them yet.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 22, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Haha did you really just use working retail as a reputable experience point... ok walmart..
> 
> I've bought from there before and sites like his, they work fine.


Nope but will enlarge the red flag for me.


Read between the lines......
Battlefield 3 Photograph Key:

This product is an actual photograph of the unique unused activation key that is found inside one of the retail packages that we buy directly from authorised distributors. The code can be used on the Origin software to grant you to a digital download of the game, allowing you to download and play the game without needing a disc. Once downloaded and installed, you can play the game on both single player and multiplayer.

If it was legit why do they take a photo of the key?Why not just send the key in email ,Why do they have so many at low cost ,looks to me like a mob hi jacked load to me .
Also have to add why is the pre load for legit  e store like D2D,Amazon ,Origin already handing out pre-loads and keys,Why do CJ have to wait ....sniff sniff ... I smell bull crap again....Sorry  They use "Because it Russian Game " even though the pre-load was world wide.

Oh Drunk Mafia I hope you make out ok with the refund and let us know the details.Like what they will say or any excuses not to give it..........


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

If the keys were stolen, you would most likely see a review saying that their key got revoked, I can't find a single review saying that. I guess we will see if they refund Mafia.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2011)

does anyone have a cheap alternative to cjs, that has the extra maps and is cheap ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think there is a cheaper option, except other sites that are similar to cjs.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2011)

not looking for cheaper, looking for a bit more expensive, limited edition, english language, keys given out like now so i can start preloading and game with US VPN


----------



## Recus (Oct 22, 2011)

If somebody needs cheap CD keys buy it from Soviet Union. $14.99

Btw, PS3 and Xbox360 versions also leaked online.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 22, 2011)

Friend me! Associated_Death


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 22, 2011)

D2D is not an option? 35EUR.

By the way at D2D system requirements for BF3 recommended says GTX570 or HD6950. Until now I've never seen anywhere these, thought the 560Ti was recommended?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 22, 2011)

I think these guys are legit, I have had 3 email replies from them in the last 5-6hrs.  Its just I need a few days to dl the game and would like my key before the 24th.  Apparently they are not allowed to ship them until then.  I am referring the the LE, the std edition is shipping already.

They do seem legit and are being hassled big time by thousands of people simply because origin is dl now and they are not shipping keys until 24th.

I thought the game was available on 25th but origin is saying 27th.

CJS has sold out of BF3, 15000 copies sold.  Apparantly they are getting more stock soon.  WTF are they going to do with 15000 physical copies of bf3.  shred em I spose!!



H82LUZ73 said:


> Nope but will enlarge the red flag for me.
> 
> 
> Read between the lines......
> ...


----------



## Frizz (Oct 22, 2011)

Meh I am quite happy with the reviews I read about CJ's most negative feedbacks seem to come from competitors trolling each other etc. 

The game costs around 88 AUD here in aus which is a big rip so I am getting my moneys worth even if I have to wait a few days after launch, but granted CJ's are apparently to release keys on the 24th so I am hoping they keep to their promise they are after all trying to process 15,000 orders and I don't really expect them to have superman working for them.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm confident in them 



> YOU BOUGHT A REGION FREE MULTI-LANGUAGE KEY
> DELIVERY ON *24TH*
> 
> WE SELL EXACTLY THE SAME THING AS ORIGIN, YOU NEED TO USE A SIMPLE 2 MINUTE LANGUAGE FIX TO ACTIVATE ON ENGLISH
> ...



Just came home from a flag football game to this email, when I sent them one before.. so their customer service is on par if not quicker then any more "reputable" retailer.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I think these guys are legit, I have had 3 email replies from them in the last 5-6hrs.  Its just I need a few days to dl the game and would like my key before the 24th.  Apparently they are not allowed to ship them until then.  I am referring the the LE, the std edition is shipping already.
> 
> They do seem legit and are being hassled big time by thousands of people simply because origin is dl now and they are not shipping keys until 24th.
> 
> ...



They are not getting physical copies. As a digital distributor, EA will just send you generated keys printed on little cards. To save you and themselves money by avoiding shipping 15,000 credit card sized keys, they simply photograph them in mass and send you the picture of yours. Once you activate it via Origin, no one can take it from you (except EA who hasn't do that yet).

It seems shady cause it would not be allowed here cause possession is 9/10 of the law. The shredding part is to let you know once they send you the e-mail with the picture, the card is destroyed so no one will be able to steal your key.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> not looking for cheaper, looking for a bit more expensive, limited edition, english language, keys given out like now so i can start preloading and game with US VPN



why not just use origin and use a US vpn? did i miss something?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 22, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They are not getting physical copies. As a digital distributor, EA will just send you generated keys printed on little cards. To save you and themselves money by avoiding shipping 15,000 credit card sized keys, they simply photograph them in mass and send you the picture of yours. Once you activate it via Origin, no one can take it from you (except EA who hasn't do that yet).
> 
> It seems shady cause it would not be allowed here cause possession is 9/10 of the law. The shredding part is to let you know once they send you the e-mail with the picture, the card is destroyed so no one will be able to steal your key.



That is what logic would suggest but check out the pics half way down page, they even have a proof piece of paper in pic:

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> That is what logic would suggest but check out the pics half way down page, they even have a proof piece of paper in pic:
> 
> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Battlefield-3-LIMITED-EDITION-CD-Key-for-Origin-%2d-Scan.html



Best question is, they have a huge stack of games there. But what are the copies in the old school cd cases? Everythign now comes in the DVD type cases, and you see those in the picture, but I see a ton of those old style cases.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 22, 2011)

yeah it is definitely strange, not sure whats going on there.  Why would they have that many games stacked like that in the first place?  Wouldn't they come in carton boxes?  Its as if they are on a pallet. Lol

fuck 230am!! Im off to bed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2011)

They should open Battlelog again a bit early too. Especially if platoons and some prefs need to be set up again (anyone know about the former?) 

Give me _something_ to play with now! lol


----------



## Horrux (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope they'll let me access my server early so I can play with the settings and configure a thing or two.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe companies are finally moving away from wasting all that money on the extra plastic. PC is the only market that still uses those double wide cases which started as CD boxes for games like BF2 that came on like 5 CDs. When they moved to DVDs they just kept using those big ass boxes for no reason.

On a second note, if they are really going to do what they say, that means several poor souls are in a warehouse in Russian spending their weekend open 15,000 DVD boxes to get a code they will have to scan into a computer to e-mail. That is kinda stupid and a little crazy. Only time will tell.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes something about that place didn't seem right to me from the get go...

Man, the release date is not until Wed 11/2 in Japan, a full week and a day after the US, and the last by days of anywhere including Antarctica and Nepal to name a couple. Those poor bastards can't catch a break lately. Obviously there's some business and/or legal reasoning but that seems pretty ridiculous. Whats up, EA?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, yeah BF3 demand in Antarctica must be staggering. I bet they're pissed.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAOJmPioZOg


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAOJmPioZOg



and how will you launch it or log in without battlelog?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 22, 2011)

The Launch Trailer look wicked!! The story line looks epic and I get a boner thinking about playing it and making it my bitch.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> and how will you launch it or log in without battlelog?



Battlelog has to be active as of Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9). If you are using the IP changer you might still be able to hit battlelog and play single player on the 24th in the evening.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ase-dates-times-all-regions.html#post20188611


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2011)

Above and beyond the call! HOORAH!


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 22, 2011)

Look what I found at work today 












edit: has anybody been able to unlock it yet? :shadedshu


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 23, 2011)

[yt]mV-gnh1En6E[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

Is my posts not working or something?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is my posts not working or something?



I see this one.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is my posts not working or something?



they're working just fine.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is my posts not working or something?



I see you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

I just typed a huge paragraph with a qoute from triptex and now its missing and I know it was posted.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2011)

the off topic post about home renovations? yeah, i saw it. cough.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 23, 2011)

twitter.com/GamerOfFreedom: "@Kalmalyzer Can we mix gametypes on our server in BF3?"

twitter.com/Kalmalyzer: "@GamerOfFreedom yes you can. More details about this in the server docs (first version of docs should be available around tomorrow)."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF this shit is getting ridiculous!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously. In the bc2 clubhouse we posted off topic all the time and now we get hammered by the post nazis. I bet the be chatter in the bf clubhouse has helped increase traffic at tpu and this is the thanks we get? 

Fuck this. I'll be at the generalnonsense bf3 clubhouse aka teamspeak.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> WTF this shit is getting ridiculous!



Shit is about to get serious ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Seriously. In the bc2 clubhouse we posted off topic all the time and now we get hammered by the post nazis. I bet the be chatter in the bf clubhouse has helped increase traffic at tpu and this is the thanks we get?
> 
> Fuck this. I'll be at the generalnonsense bf3 clubhouse aka teamspeak.



Yea, It wasn't even too far off topic cause it derived from a post about what we were going to do while we wait for the 25TH.

I see what things have come to lately



alexsubri said:


> Shit is about to get serious ...
> 
> http://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/34/b939a8f15ac35efc64e0b6e6690f5615/l.jpg



its already gotten serious..... TO SERIOUS


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats the reason we dont get out post counts tracked. I probably have 2-3k posts in the BC2 and BF3 clubhouse and it's just that A CLUBHOUSE. 

Might as well ban me now if this is the way this "club" is going to be ran from now on. 

Maybe we should have a no girls club.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/GamerOfFreedom: "@Kalmalyzer Can we mix gametypes on our server in BF3?"
> 
> twitter.com/Kalmalyzer: "@GamerOfFreedom yes you can. More details about this in the server docs (first version of docs should be available around tomorrow)."



Mixed mode servers? Wow, they never did that before.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Thats the reason we dont get out post counts tracked. I probably have 2-3k posts in the BC2 and BF3 clubhouse and it's just that A CLUBHOUSE.
> 
> Might as well ban me now if this is the way this "club" is going to be ran from now on.
> 
> Maybe we should have a no girls club.



LOL yea, I could understand if every post counted and I would have seen if it was TOTALLY off topic but it was related to an earlier post.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Mixed mode servers? Wow, they never did that before.



Not sure if sarcasm....



brandonwh64 said:


> LOL yea, I could understand if every post counted and I would have seen if it was TOTALLY off topic but it was related to an earlier post.



There shouldn't be an "off topic" between club members.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Not sure if sarcasm....



Not sure if sarcasm.....


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not sure if sarcasm.....



What is sarcasm?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Mixed mode servers? Wow, they never did that before.



Wished they would have a mixed rotation option were it can be seperated for regular conquest/rush



garyinhere said:


> What is sarcasm?



My dude! I miss u still


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not sure if sarcasm.....



I see what you did thar


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Mussels you gonna get the game?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I decided to keep my CJS order.  I had a few emails last night, I actually got 3 responses within half hour and am confident I will get my key on 24th, which is tomorrow!!  Hopefully I can load ok.

What have the origin servers been like, anyone in aussie got it yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought about getting mine from keys4me but they dont get theirs until the 28th so thats a no go for me


----------



## Frizz (Oct 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Best question is, they have a huge stack of games there. But what are the copies in the old school cd cases? Everythign now comes in the DVD type cases, and you see those in the picture, but I see a ton of those old style cases.



EDIT: The laughing man did mention this so maybe they are the keys stored into those CD cases. 



> "They are not getting physical copies. As a digital distributor, EA will just send you generated keys printed on little cards. To save you and themselves money by avoiding shipping 15,000 credit card sized keys, they simply photograph them in mass and send you the picture of yours. Once you activate it via Origin, no one can take it from you (except EA who hasn't do that yet).
> 
> It seems shady cause it would not be allowed here cause possession is 9/10 of the law. The shredding part is to let you know once they send you the e-mail with the picture, the card is destroyed so no one will be able to steal your key."


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 23, 2011)

twitter.com/Branzone: "Branzone.com - BF3 Admin Docs:... fb.me/1mSy8HIkC"

Could be a lot of useful info in there...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Branzone: "Branzone.com - BF3 Admin Docs:... fb.me/1mSy8HIkC"
> 
> Could be a lot of useful info in there...



Or lots of useless stuff.. assuming R3 means release client 3 then its not the final build


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 23, 2011)

just noticed that bf3 for xbox is out all over tor***t sites....  did it get released before pc?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 23, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> just noticed that bf3 for xbox is out all over tor***t sites....  did it get released before pc?



not sure although I am taking my chances, I am downloading a RU ver DVD clone of Bf3 about 9.96GB in size which make sense since it doesn't include the patch etc.  This is the only way I can preload at the moment and I hope origin will recognize the game when my key arrives.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> just noticed that bf3 for xbox is out all over tor***t sites....  did it get released before pc?



console games always leak/get pirated first.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 23, 2011)

About mixed mode servers: if they do it, it will be a new thing, given that they didn't exist in BFBC2. Now some people will cry "FALSE! I seen dem mixed-mode servars!!!!!!!!!!1111111" And the reason you saw "mixed-mode servers" was all in the the server admin tools, which switched the server from rush mode to conquest, and vice-versa, often at every map change. It had nothing at all to do with the server code itself, but instead managed completely externally.

Still, I don't see myself running a 64-slot server, which I have already, and switching over from 64-player conquest to 32-player rush? 

So it might work on consoles, but not on PC, except maybe from 32-player rush to 32-player conquest... But then you're already losing the large-scale aspect of this game...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2011)

I got sick of damn mixed mode servers. Hate Rush, join a server labeled as Conquest, next round... Rush map. Some servers were smart enough to say Mixed Modes in their names, the others just upset me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got sick of damn mixed mode servers. Hate Rush, join a server labeled as Conquest, next round... Rush map. Some servers were smart enough to say Mixed Modes in their names, the others just upset me.



Personally, I dont mind Rush so much - it just depends on the map. I played on a fair few mixed servers in my time and i quite enjoyed switching from conquest to rush - it breaks up the monotony of conquest mode.

but then im one to talk about monotony as all i do is play on 24/7 Oasis or Atacama Desert servers. (for lack of a better option - too many 24/7 heavymetal map servers out there)


----------



## caleb (Oct 23, 2011)

What's with different release dates in US and EU... Got emailed its going be available 27th.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> console games always leak/get pirated first.



It was Larry the shrinkwrapper!


----------



## Frizz (Oct 23, 2011)

caleb said:


> What's with different release dates in US and EU... Got emailed its going be available 27th.



If your profile is correct in that you live in Poland, the BF3 site states 28th. 



> October 25, 2011 was the slated release date for Battlefield 3 up until a few days ago when billboards were spotted displaying the date of October 28, 2011 in the UK. To clear things up, we have compiled a list of Battlefield 3 release dates for multiple countries.
> 
> Battlefield 3 Release Dates By Country (Xbox 360, PS3, PC)
> 
> ...



Source:
http://www.enterbf3.com/topic/2482-battlefield-3-release-dates/


Would these effect digital copies? or are these dates for physical copies because so far I can confirm that my local EB Games (Gamestop) had the 27th release date for their copies hence why I cancelled my pre-order from them and bought a copy online instead.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 23, 2011)

Today is the final day I will have to go to bed without having yet played BF3.

Machine all wiped and ready!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Personally, I dont mind Rush so much - it just depends on the map. I played on a fair few mixed servers in my time and i quite enjoyed switching from conquest to rush - it breaks up the monotony of conquest mode.
> 
> but then im one to talk about monotony as all i do is play on 24/7 Oasis or Atacama Desert servers. (for lack of a better option - too many 24/7 heavymetal map servers out there)



I find Rush as a whole Monotonous. You are at A, you need to get to B, map doesn't have much room to move sideways, enemys at B knows exactly where you are coming from. Objective, throw your bodies into bullets till too many of them have to reload at the sametime. Rinse repeat for each new set of crates, or each new map, every once in a while you can drop a building onto a crate and 1 shot it, if thats possible, do it, otherwise revert to corpse throwing.

So to mix monotony in with my normal monotony (Conquest), I just don't need a double dose of monotonization.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tomorrow i'll be moving over to the 11.10 preview drivers on my 6970 in anticipation for BF3.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 23, 2011)

ok you pilots cough cough Freedom.... Let's make a flight guide for those of use who can not fly with either k/m or stick.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ok you pilots cough cough Freedom.... Let's make a flight guide for those of use who can not fly with either k/m or stick.



I hear bashing your head into the keyboard is the most effective way to control the plane.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I hear bashing your head into the keyboard is the most effective way to control the plane.



I need to learn how to fly the chopper the way those asian dudes did in that video.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

36 hours or so until I get BF3  I  my GameStop's midnight releases XD, anyone else in the US/Canada doing midnight release?


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 23, 2011)

So you are telling me no 64 player rush?! That'd be epic


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got the online pre order and dling the drivers. My user name is catnipkiller or catnapster.


----------



## Recus (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## alexsubri (Oct 23, 2011)

Recus said:


> http://i.imgur.com/fpqJw.png
> http://i.imgur.com/GKLm3.png



  ... links?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2011)

I found rush in BF3 a little more enjoyable than rush in BC2. Maybe it's just the fact you can really stay behind cover more or maybe that the game is more dependent on guns rather than noobtubes.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I found rush in BF3 a little more enjoyable than rush in BC2. Maybe it's just the fact you can really stay behind cover more or maybe that the game is more dependent on guns rather than noobtubes.



Or maybe it was because you had no choice and it was love it or leave it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Or maybe it was because you had no choice and it was love it or leave it.



That is possible. Once the Caspian servers were open I didn't play rush again.


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> That is possible. Once the Caspian servers were open I didn't play rush again.



I found (as some poster said above) that it was good to have both maps. Playing Metro over and over again was boring, but so was Caspian imo. Caspian was a bit more enjoyable but I would hate it if the game only had one type.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 23, 2011)

The first thing that people made a fuss over in the server docs is "Every BF3 PC player has exactly one EA account. The player can then have one or more soldier names."

Don't get your hopes up...



			
				MikaelKalms {DICE} said:
			
		

> That could be a copy/paste error. The manual is based on the BFBC2 manual. I honestly don't know the status of that wrt Battlelog.  Source


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> The first thing that people made a fuss over in the server docs is "Every BF3 PC player has exactly one EA account. The player can then have one or more soldier names."
> 
> Don't get your hopes up...



You only get 1 soldier.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder if this is enough for maxing out the game?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You only get 1 soldier.



why then was there a "soldiers" (notice the s) menu in battlelog during the beta? i'm just wondering whether that is your best guess or you know for a fact somehow?


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 23, 2011)

In the spirit of BF I remember this and how it made me really want to make bf movies and I did! Awesome vid , not sure how many of you have seen it. enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_kmPLpN1PQ


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I wonder if this is enough for maxing out the game?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44056&stc=1&d=1319390693



It should do just fine if the beta was anything to judge by even with only high settings being available the way 6950's tore through it Ultra should be fine and steady at 60 FPS also are your 6950's at stock clocks? Also I run 3DMark11 and get a score nearly 1000 points under you with the processor and card setup should I be concerned about that?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I wonder if this is enough for maxing out the game?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44056&stc=1&d=1319390693



I think everything comes down to crossfire support but it all depends on what you consider fluid when maxxed out. I would rather drop a few settings to keep my FPS @ 80-100 rather than maxxed out @ 50 FPS. 

Also your cores peaked @ 81c


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 23, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It should do just fine if the beta was anything to judge by even with only high settings being available the way 6950's tore through it Ultra should be fine and steady at 60 FPS also are your 6950's at stock clocks? Also I run 3DMark11 and get a score nearly 1000 points under you with the processor and card setup should I be concerned about that?



Pretty sure he was being facetious.  As far as your score goes, among other things, your system specs say your 2600 is only at 3.4MHz.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Pretty sure he was being facetious.  As far as your score goes, among other things, your system specs say your 2600 is only at 3.4MHz.



Hmmmm OC time i guess. And that teaches me to look carefully at the picture next time lol


----------



## Recus (Oct 23, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> ... links?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIlLwEILRm4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP9olaY272k


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I wonder if this is enough for maxing out the game?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44056&stc=1&d=1319390693



Your system is great, overclocked 2600K with dual 6950's should be more then enough, not sure how well BF3 scales in crossfire though.

I should be able to max it out with my single 6970, as the beta on Ultra with my GTX 470 ran great, granted it was not 60 frames great.

The retail version is supposed to include tessellation though and that might be the breaking point for most modern DX11 cards.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 23, 2011)

I wanna see if i can run this game with everyting maxed but aa. I also wonder if this game is more cpu or gpu baced.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I wanna see if i can run this game with everyting maxed but aa. I also wonder if this game is more cpu or gpu baced.



The beta utilized multiple threads/cores, didn't check how much GPU usage i was getting though.

It also seemed to have had a lot of missing details visually so i think in the retail version the GPU usage will be higher overall, especially with the DX11 features.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I think everything comes down to crossfire support but it all depends on what you consider fluid when maxxed out. I would rather drop a few settings to keep my FPS @ 80-100 rather than maxxed out @ 50 FPS.
> 
> Also your cores peaked @ 81c



Yeah, in LinX, but I am just using an H70, with the in-line resistors in place, so not maximum cooling the H70 offers, either. Frankly, I'm perfectly happy with those temps, as during gaming the CPU is usually mid-60's.



CDdude55 said:


> Your system is great, overclocked 2600K with dual 6950's should be more then enough, not sure how well BF3 scales in crossfire though.
> 
> I should be able to max it out with my single 6970, as the beta on Ultra with my GTX 470 ran great, granted it was not 60 frames great.
> 
> The retail version is supposed to include tessellation though and that might be the breaking point for most modern DX11 cards.



Did you miss the post from DICE saying Ultra needed 580 SLi? There was no "Ultra" in the beta. I did put in 25 hours on the beta, and notice ZERO difference between High and Ultra, so I'm not so quick to say a single card will be fine, at all.



MT Alex said:


> Pretty sure he was being facetious.  As far as your score goes, among other things, your system specs say your 2600 is only at 3.4MHz.



Actually, no, I'm not be facetious at all. Don't forget I'm also an Eyefinity user, so my "requirements" are going to be far more than the average user. I'm seriously considering dual 6990's, or 4 6950's...but if I go with four, I want four *matching* cards. Not liek I can afford either option right now, anyway :


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

Cadaveca if you get dual 6990's I would honestly have to worship your pc


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Cadaveca if you get dual 6990's I would honestly have to worship your pc



 I'd actually prefer four separate GPUs so I have a nice eight-slot-thick slab of GPU goodness.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

good news everyone!!! 

Due to the company i bought the game from f**king up - I could have my copy of BF3 by tomorrow!!!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'd actually prefer four separate GPUs so I have a nice eight-slot-thick slab of GPU goodness.



Your talk of four separate GPU's makes me want to Quad-Fire my 6950's lol the insanity of that on a single monitor setup like mine is ridiculous though  Also do you really anticipate needing better/more cards to run that Eyefinity setup?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'd actually prefer four separate GPUs so I have a nice eight-slot-thick slab of GPU goodness.



That would generate so much heat it would cook an egg and steak. ^_^


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Also do you really anticipate needing better/more cards to run that Eyefinity setup?



If they say 580 SLI is needed for single-monitor, then it might very well be possible. I guess I'll find out soon enough...36 hours and 20 minutes!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I wonder if this is enough for maxing out the game?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44056&stc=1&d=1319390693



Hmmm...  Eyefinity? Beta was dumbed down graphically (I hope) so we should expect hard times for our GPUs. I'm sure they were not really joking when they said GTX580 x 2. OK, just a little bit. But have you noticed that they changed the recommended specs to GTX570? Don't remember lately any game to recommend such a powerful card for er... recommended settings.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> That would generate so much heat it would cook an egg and steak. ^_^



Not where I live:









Crap Daddy said:


> Don't remember lately any game to recommend such a powerful card for er... recommended settings.



In Eyefinity, nearly every game has issues going past 60FPS when only using two cards. Such is life.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Did you miss the post from DICE saying Ultra needed 580 SLi? There was no "Ultra" in the beta. I did put in 25 hours on the beta, and notice ZERO difference between High and Ultra, so I'm not so quick to say a single card will be fine, at all.




Yes i did miss that actually, and yet i am still quick to say that a single top tier card will be fine on Ultra, probably not maxed on Ultra with the inclusion of the missing visual components of the beta.

I agree that since Ultra had locked visual effects it is not a good barometer for hardware testing. Granted i still do not concede to the the idea that it'll take 2x GTX 580's, but that's just me talking.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeha, I dunno WTF is up on that 580 SLi stuff. I was seriously hoping for a real answer...not sure why I was though, as now thinking about it, nobody is playing yet anyway!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

However it still only advises a single 6950 for recommended settings so I am sure that Crossfire will max Ultra perfectly fine especially after the 100+ FPS I was getting in the beta.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeha, I dunno WTF is up on that 580 SLi stuff. I was seriously hoping for a real answer...not sure why I was though, as now thinking about it, nobody is playing yet anyway!



True, i'm really eager to play!!, just have push through tomorrow and it's smooth BF3 sailing from that moment on!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 23, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> True, i'm really eager to play!!, just have push through tomorrow and it's smooth BF3 sailing from that moment on!



TPU Platoon gonna be taking over


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Not where I live:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44058&stc=1&d=1319395459



Looks almost exactly like my forecast but, luckily, no prairie wind here.  If I would have had to guess, I'd have pegged you for more of a BCer than Albertan.  That's nice, though, you guys have a rockin' economy in Alberta.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 23, 2011)

Recus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIlLwEILRm4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP9olaY272k



Thanks, looks like YouTube is filling up with lots of new *console* footage...

Here is a whole channel full.
Another channel.
This guy has the whole single player game filmed.

Looks like they dropped the third person in the tanks.
Consoles seem to have a lot more pop-in than the PC.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Thanks, looks like YouTube is filling up with lots of new *console* footage...
> 
> Here is a whole channel full.
> Another channel.
> ...



Console version actually looks decent, they're also supposed be getting an HD texture pack at some point, yet of course it still won't be as good visually as a decently spec'd PC.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> why then was there a "soldiers" (notice the s) menu in battlelog during the beta? i'm just wondering whether that is your best guess or you know for a fact somehow?



I can't say for a fact, but their reps have said more than one time you will have 1 soldier directly linked to your EA Origin account. Origin is linked to your master ID and doesn't seem to be able to see any of the other EA profiles. And even though Battlelog said it with an "S" I think that was a typo. I base most of this on what has been said and your soldier ID being taken directly from your EA Master account without asking you to "create" a soldier.

But yea, best guess. I personal don't need two soldiers if it is going to take as long as they say to unlock everything. I am a completest by nature.

P.S. Did he unlock Camo in that video?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeha, I dunno WTF is up on that 580 SLi stuff. I was seriously hoping for a real answer...not sure why I was though, as now thinking about it, nobody is playing yet anyway!



Idk. If this game is going to be visually better than anything else out there I can see needing two GTX 580's in SLi to achieve an average 60fps. Max settings and possibly over 1080p. All depends how much vRAM this game is going to use.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Idk. If this game is going to be visually better than anything else out there I can see needing two GTX 580's in SLi to achieve an average 60fps. Max settings and possibly over 1080p. All depends how much vRAM this game is going to use.



 At least I got 2GB cards, unlike some other people, in fact ,the majority of people...with 1GB cards or less. VRAM, not too,too important, clearly...unless they meant 3GB 580's...I'm truly curious to see whether it's a VRAM thing, or a processing thing. I'm hoping it's just VRAM, but it's kinda a weird statement to make in the first place. Could have just been marketing.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 23, 2011)

It is marketing. Nvidia seems to be present wherever there's something BF3 around.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2011)

But So is AMD, but seemingly in a much a larger way. The beta didn't have a "TWIMTBP" startup logo...it had an AMD one. The mixed messages are confusing.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> ...



makes sense.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

Ran some tests with Bad Company 2 and as expected the FX-8150 runs that game smoother than the 1100T and my old 955. The main different being higher minimum and average frame rate. As I use VSync by default not sure if the max FPS is different.

Exact same system minus different board for the FX:

AMD PII X4 955: 32/48/60
AMD PII X6 1100T: 38/54.125/60
AMD FX-8150: 43/58.78/60

I expect performance to be the same with BF3 as it scales well with core count and is multi-threaded. So for anyone considering or running a Bulldozer chip, they should be great for BF3, though I will confirm this when the game is released.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ran some tests with Bad Company 2 and as expected the FX-8150 runs that game smoother than the 1100T and my old 955. The main different being higher minimum and average frame rate. As I use VSync by default not sure if the max FPS is different.
> 
> Exact same system minus different board for the FX:
> 
> ...



Where in game are you testing? How long are the Fraps runs?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Where in game are you testing? How long are the Fraps runs?



All those test were done playing Multiplayer on full 32 player servers. Mostly Oasis, Atacoma, and White Pass. I ran Fraps after the middle flag is capped and the real firefights start for 5 minutes. I always used Assault to minimize time in the kit selection menu.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanx man, I have same mb and have a 8120 coming.  Have you done any ocing?  I might pm you when I get it to see what results/settings you are trying. 




TheLaughingMan said:


> Ran some tests with Bad Company 2 and as expected the FX-8150 runs that game smoother than the 1100T and my old 955. The main different being higher minimum and average frame rate. As I use VSync by default not sure if the max FPS is different.
> 
> Exact same system minus different board for the FX:
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 24, 2011)

UNLOCK- Battlefield 3 - 24TH - korean VPN - FREE  (Use at your own risk)



Spoiler



Here is a way to get what you need on the 24th.
-------------------------------------------------

Go to this web address : FLYVPN :
Here are the details you need :

Download link to program : http://www.flyvpn.com/files/download...PN_2.2.1.6.exe 

Username/Password Details:

Username: vpna
Password: zpqu 
(Free trial account gets offline every 20 minutes, 38 nodes, 102 Korean/Hongkong/Taiwan IPs) 

----------------------------------

Once the program is downloaded open it and imput the username/password
make sure your origin is shutdown then press connect button you will then get a list of KOREAN VPN IPS; select the one thats the fastest then press connect: I used : VPN 09 

Then try to start your BF3 up and you will see this screen : 






----------------------------------

Very easy to do, free method for those that are not sure what to do, took me but 4 minutes google to get to work, have fun 

17 hours and play time 



Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Release Times by Country (Ties in with story above)



Spoiler



Sunday, 23 October, 2011 at 11:16 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
EA has posted the official times that Battlefield 3 will be unlocked (on EA Origin) depending on where you live. *Those in the Korea Standard Time zone will be able to play first.* Many people are looking into using a Korean VPN to unlock the game early, although it is unknown if this will actually work. As some have found, the date check built into BF3 does report a different time when using a Korean VPN. Tues, Oct 25th @ 12am KST = Monday, Oct 24th, 8am Pacific Time.



> *Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9)*
> Brunei, Cambodia, Cocos Islands, East Timor, Fiji, Guam, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Korea, Laos, Macau, Malaysia, Mongolia, Myanmar, Northern Mariana, Philippines, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Taiwan, Thailand, Vietnam
> 
> *Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Pacific Daylight Time (GMT -7)*
> ...








TheLaughingMan said:


> P.S. Did he unlock Camo in that video?



Battlefieldo - SOLDIER CUSTOMIZATION LETS YOU PICK YOUR CAMO



Spoiler



A new video has surfaced on youtube showing the Soldier Customization in the retail build of Battlefield 3. Seems like each pattern is an unlock and it’s great to see this level of customization finally hitting the Battlefield series. Here you can see a total of 12 Camo Patterns on the US Assault Class. With this many on launch, it is evident that we can expect to see many more being added in future patches / DLC’s. Thanks to GiGaB@yt for the headsup.

<see site for screen shots of the camo>


----------



## HammerON (Oct 24, 2011)

I am curious on how well my two GTX 580's will run my 2560x1600 monitor with Ultra settings...
Hopefully they will handle the game just fine


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> All depends how much vRAM this game is going to use.



Yeah this is what I've got my eye on. For Skyrim too. Think I will have enough horsepower to play at personally satisfactory settings, I'm just hoping enough vram.

My next cards(s) will def be 2GB I'm just hoping that doesn't need to be quite so soon.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah this is what I've got my eye on. For Skyrim too. Think I will have enough horsepower to play at personally satisfactory settings, I'm just hoping enough vram.
> 
> My next cards(s) will def be 2GB I'm just hoping that doesn't need to be quite so soon.



Your running a 23" monitor, so your res shouldnt be anything insane. 1GB of vram is plenty.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah so the change IP stuff isn't working for me. I tried FlyVPN and even when I've selected a Korean IP it still shows the same release date for me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine is working. Maybe you should try it my way. I just watched some good movies and TV shows while I wait til Tuesday.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

Got my key from Cj's just to confirm with everyone else who ordered from the same place, they also changed it to EU version instantly upon my request. These guys are legit and they have great customer service. Also preloading through a DVD clone from online worked like a charm I am ready to go


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 24, 2011)

Aaarrrhhh I so wanna buy this game but I needs moneyz and I have to sell off my GTX 580

Hmmm I wonder if my HD4350 can handle BF3


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Mine is working. Maybe you should try it my way. I just watched some good movies and TV shows while I wait til Tuesday.



My way is better, dark souls!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 24, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah so the change IP stuff isn't working for me. I tried FlyVPN and even when I've selected a Korean IP it still shows the same release date for me.



The Date and time are the same for every location. The VPN works by making your location change as it is reported to the date check server. It does not change the time the game is released.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Aaarrrhhh I so wanna buy this game but I needs moneyz and I have to sell off my GTX 580
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if my HD4350 can handle BF3



I'm hoping thats a joke


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Your running a 23" monitor, so your res shouldnt be anything insane. 1GB of vram is plenty.



Yeah you'd think so...but monitoring (which is now possible again on AMD cards) shows pretty much all my newer games even BC2 using over a gig. Some seem to slow down and some don't so I don't know. Yes can use some system ram too but gonna be a performance hit.


Confirmed: Unlock Multiplayer Weapons Via Coop


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The Date and time are the same for every location. The VPN works by making your location change as it is reported to the date check server. It does not change the time the game is released.



I've been gone all weekend, what time is it going to be released USA MT ? Thanks
Thinkin about playing hooky


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I've been gone all weekend, what time is it going to be released USA MT ? Thanks
> Thinkin about playing hooky



It will be 1am tomorrow night for us, Buckshot.  I'll just have to wait until Tuesday night, unless I try out some of the Tomfoolery talked about earlier.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> It will be 1am tomorrow night for us, Buckshot.  I'll just have to wait until Tuesday night, unless I try out some of the Tomfoolery talked about earlier.


More like Ankleshot. We side hilled a few miles and my ankles are shot The area we went in is full of wolf sign. They run the deer and elk off the mountain and get them on the service road that is inaccessible after the entry was washed out and run them down there. We come across about a dozen dead carcasses. Lot's of bear sign too. No Elk No Deer ! Well live ones any way.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 24, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Thanks, looks like YouTube is filling up with lots of new *console* footage...
> 
> Here is a whole channel full.
> Another channel.
> ...



How the hell they are playing before everybody else? That's not fair!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 24, 2011)

uh console dosent require registration and all brick and mortar stores have it in stock already so most of the videos are jack offs that went into the back room grabbed a copy and said see ya im gonna go game... you mad bro? 

thus console footage.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2011)

So... one day left to pre-order and I need to know if it is worth pre-ordering.  Is it an excellent game or is it another EA failure?  I don't care about graphics, I care about content. Obviously directed at the beta testers.

Some specific questions:
1) Did they get rid of the horrible weapon inaccuracy?  I remember having to shoot a sniper rifle aimed directly at someone's head five times before any shots would hit.  Only vehicles were accurate at range.

2) Did they change the controls for aircraft to be keyboard and mouse friendly or does it still require a joystick?

3) Are weapons fully customizable (e.g. can you strip a M-4 down and attach a 4x scope, suppressor, extended mag, and laser pointer on it)?

4) Does it rely heavily on a cover system?  So many games are doing that now and it pisses me off.

5) For me, this game is competing for my money with Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.  Both are $60--can Battlefield 3 compete with Skyrim?

Thanks for whatever answers you can provide.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So... one day left to pre-order and I need to know if it is worth pre-ordering.  Is it an excellent game or is it another EA failure?  I don't care about graphics, I care about content. Obviously directed at the beta testers.
> 
> Some specific questions:
> 1) Did they get rid of the horrible weapon inaccuracy?  I remember having to shoot a sniper rifle aimed directly at someone's head five times before any shots would hit.  Only vehicles were accurate at range.
> ...



Well for me man, I played the beta for about 8hrs total and even with the bugs it was by far the best game I have ever played. 

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2011)

Can you answer some of those specific questions?  #1 really, really, really bugs me (a potential deal breaker) and has been consistent throughout all the Battlefield games (less Bad Company).  If I'm going to take the time to get a good shot off, I expect to be rewarded for it. XD


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 24, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh console dosent require registration and all brick and morter stores have it in stock already so most of the videos are jack offs that went into the back room grabbed a copy and said see ya im gonna go game... you mad bro?
> 
> thus console footage.




lol , I ain't mad  becuz i gots the PC version


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So... one day left to pre-order and I need to know if it is worth pre-ordering.  Is it an excellent game or is it another EA failure?  I don't care about graphics, I care about content. Obviously directed at the beta testers.
> 
> Some specific questions:
> 1) Did they get rid of the horrible weapon inaccuracy?  I remember having to shoot a sniper rifle aimed directly at someone's head five times before any shots would hit.  Only vehicles were accurate at range.
> ...



1) It wasn't the weapons it was lag. I know because I did not have the issue you are describing. I found it a little too easy to kill people with a sniper rifle (M40A5) at distance. That has been corrected.

2) Beta was incomplete. The game should now allow full control of key mapping so yes.

3) Weapon customization will be the same. You get 3 attachments for your primary weapon. I don't remember the exact layout, but I did have a suppressed P-90 with an extended clip and laser at some point. I believe they were Sight/Accessory/Modification. So you can have a laser with a ACOG and a fore grip, but you can't have extended mag and foregrip.

4) Cover is a smart thing to use, but there is no cover system. You get to cover by putting something between you and bullets. But there is not cover mode or shit like that.

5) Depends on what you want to play. I have no intention of picking one cause I want both.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 1) It wasn't the weapons it was lag. I know because I did not have the issue you are describing. I found it a little too easy to kill people with a sniper rifle (M40A5) at distance. That has been corrected.
> 
> 2) Beta was incomplete. The game should now allow full control of key mapping so yes.
> 
> ...



Thankfully!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Can you answer some of those specific questions?  #1 really, really, really bugs me (a potential deal breaker) and has been consistent throughout all the Battlefield games (less Bad Company).  If I'm going to take the time to get a good shot off, I expect to be rewarded for it. XD



I must admit it is a little annoying when you line up a camping sniper and get off the perfect headshot and it hits 3 inches to the left...  At least most of the time the idiot hiding in the bush just stays there anyway.  Second shot usually naiils em.  Although I realise that is not the point.  I found BC2 too easy to snipe people, as long as you got the drop right, it was headshot everytime.

There definitely seems to be a lot more ballistic / bullet drop characteristics in bf3. Pretty sure I also read you can get hit by ricochets as well (I haven't noticed yet).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 1) It wasn't the weapons it was lag. I know because I did not have the issue you are describing. I found it a little too easy to kill people with a sniper rifle (M40A5) at distance. That has been corrected.
> 
> 2) Beta was incomplete. The game should now allow full control of key mapping so yes.
> 
> ...


1) I noticed it in single player against bots in BF1942-BF2142 (zero lag).  You found it "a little too easy" in BF3 beta?

2) Key mappings aren't the issue--it's the fact the ceiling is too low for jets to strafe and the helicopters don't default to a hover state.  In helicopters, I always ended up getting in a drunken-like sway that never ends (correcting, overcorrecting, correcting, overcorrecting, etc.).  It wasn't fun like in games such as GTA3-4, Just Cause, or Red Faction: Armageddon.  I always have to focus on staying in the air instead of blowing shit up.  I'm not going to buy a joystick/controller just for that.

3) Awesome!

4) Great!

5) Same.  A friend of mine wants BF3 more than I do.  Deep down, I really don't want it no matter how good it is but...I feel almost obligated to get it.  It sucks. 




DrunkenMafia said:


> There definitely seems to be a lot more ballistic / bullet drop characteristics in bf3.


That was the appeal of the Delta Force series but, how the bullet would behave was very predictable.  It made the game more fun rather than being a nuisance like the older BF titles managed to do.

Speaking on stupid ballistics, Brothers in Arms was the worst for it.  I'd unload clip after clip after clip and it was sheer luck that a bullet would manage to hit.  I was so, so, SO happy when I get a scoped rifle and didn't have to put up with that BS anymore.  Needless to say, I never bothered to play the third game in the series.  I had enough of it after beating the second game on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 5) Same.  A friend of mine wants BF3 more than I do.  Deep down, I really don't want it no matter how good it is but...I feel almost obligated to get it.  It sucks.



Well if deep down you really don't want to get it then why get it? 
I suspect if you do that you may tell everyone how 
bad it sucks when it isn't the game as much as it isn't 
your kind of game. Stick with what you enjoy. 
Why throw away $60 ? JMO !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1) I noticed it in single player against bots in BF1942-BF2142 (zero lag).  You found it "a little too easy" in BF3 beta?
> 
> 2) Key mappings aren't the issue--it's the fact the ceiling is too low for jets to strafe and the helicopters don't default to a hover state.  In helicopters, I always ended up getting in a drunken-like sway that never ends (correcting, overcorrecting, correcting, overcorrecting, etc.).  It wasn't fun like in games such as GTA3-4, Just Cause, or Red Faction: Armageddon.  I always have to focus on staying in the air instead of blowing shit up.  I'm not going to buy a joystick/controller just for that.



Yeah Once I know the distance from me to the target, I can hand out clean headshots with any bolt action sniper rifle in BF3. Remember to press Shift before shooting and not to use the semi-auto rifles for long range precision shots. That worked for me.

2) I didn't fly enough to answer you question. There didn't seem to be a world ceiling if that is what you are talking about. I never lost control of the chopper, but I am sure holding the throttle down and letting the rise auto level you would fix that sway.

I think you are over reacting and just need to calm down and wait til you can practice with the aircraft before jumping to, "this game sucks cause flying is too hard".


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 24, 2011)

when i played in a <64 player server the aircraft where incredibly nimble with the mkv then again I was always a flyboy


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

2 more days guys!!! I am so excited!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Remember to press Shift before shooting and not to use the semi-auto rifles for long range precision shots. That worked for me.


Shift = Hold Breath?




TheLaughingMan said:


> I think you are over reacting and just need to calm down and wait til you can practice with the aircraft before jumping to, "this game sucks cause flying is too hard".


I didn't say that.  I'm asking because in previous games, I just stayed away from flying except the para-trooper plane (fly in circles over enemy territory for people to spawn in and jump out of).  If it were still a major problem in BF3, I would avoid flying in that game too but it also weighs in to my decision to buy or not.


I think I will double check with my friend to make sure he is going to buy it some day and if he says yes (which from past discussions, that isvery likely), I'll preorder it...later today (it's the 24th here).  The reason why he isn't getting it right away is because his computer sucks (Athlon 64 3000+ and 7800 GTX) and quite unlikely to be able to handle it.


----------



## pabloc74 (Oct 24, 2011)

i dont know if someone of you guys post a video that shows how to play on 23, means today 3am, at least here in my country are 2:30am, me and i friend will try to play SP, here is the tip...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KAOJmPioZOg

if this works in 30min i will let you know


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> i dont know if someone of you guys post a video that shows how to play on 23, means today 3am, at least here in my country are 2:30am, me and i friend will try to play SP, here is the tip...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KAOJmPioZOg
> 
> if this works in 30min i will let you know



Mine said 24th at 10:00.

Does that mean 10:00 at night or in the morning? Either way a day to a few  hours earlier will be awesome!

When i tried before I was setting my IP to Korea but Indonesia worked like a charm


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

Im not big on flying the aircraft but if there is one there I might jump in.  I found them easy as piss to fly with the mouse/kb.  I wasn't no top gun but I could easily line up a target and chuck some rockets at it.    Then I would get bored and just jump out and go shoot some chumps with my 416. 



TheLaughingMan said:


> Yeah Once I know the distance from me to the target, I can hand out clean headshots with any bolt action sniper rifle in BF3. Remember to press Shift before shooting and not to use the semi-auto rifles for long range precision shots. That worked for me.
> 
> 2) I didn't fly enough to answer you question. There didn't seem to be a world ceiling if that is what you are talking about. I never lost control of the chopper, but I am sure holding the throttle down and letting the rise auto level you would fix that sway.
> 
> I think you are over reacting and just need to calm down and wait til you can practice with the aircraft before jumping to, "this game sucks cause flying is too hard".


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> i dont know if someone of you guys post a video that shows how to play on 23, means today 3am, at least here in my country are 2:30am, me and i friend will try to play SP, here is the tip...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KAOJmPioZOg
> 
> if this works in 30min i will let you know



Its been 1hr, does that mean you are playing and have forgotten all about posting back.  I know I would have


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah this is what I've got my eye on. For Skyrim too. Think I will have enough horsepower to play at personally satisfactory settings, I'm just hoping enough vram.
> 
> My next cards(s) will def be 2GB I'm just hoping that doesn't need to be quite so soon.



I wouldn't worry too much about Skyrim since the engine was built for consoles. As long as they do a decent job porting it, then it shouldn't be super demanding.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> 2 more days guys!!! I am so excited!



At the time you posted that, it was 1d 2 hrs to go. We can play once we get our games at midnight tonight.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

IGN REVIEW!!!

9 out of 10

Pretty good i must say especially since IGN is CoD Fanboy central



http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1210387p1.html


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

Indonesia gives me 25th 02:00, much better than my normal time which is the 27th :S


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Skyrim since the engine was built for consoles. As long as they do a decent job porting it, then it shouldn't be super demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> At the time you posted that, it was 1d 2 hrs to go. We can play once we get our games at midnight tonight.



I get mine Tuesday morning cuz i ordered a disc copy from amazon with release day shipping. Ill be in class though when it gets shipped to my house


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

I am not sure if this is right, I am hoping it is! >.<

http://www.battlefield3countdown.com/


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so close to getting this game. I shouldn't.


----------



## raptori (Oct 24, 2011)

random said:


> I am not sure if this is right, I am hoping it is! >.<
> 
> http://www.battlefield3countdown.com/



its for USA i think .... anyone gonna try VPN to open BF3 at-least single player ... and what about using VPN for unlocking stuff then disconnect from VPN after the game unlocked and continue with local better ping ??


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

raptori said:


> its for USA i think .... anyone gonna try VPN to open BF3 at-least single player ... and what about using VPN for unlocking stuff then disconnect from VPN after the game unlocked and continue with local better ping ??



Yeah I'll be running off a VPN in Indonesia, it says its the 25th 02:00 for me when I start BF3.


----------



## raptori (Oct 24, 2011)

random said:


> Yeah I'll be running off a VPN in Indonesia, it says its the 25th 02:00 for me when I start BF3.



what about disconnect from VPN after unlocking the game can you give us feedback when you do so ...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

http://battlefieldo.com/battlefield-3-countdown-desktop-widget/


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

raptori said:


> what about disconnect from VPN after unlocking the game can you give us feedback when you do so ...



Yeah no worries, it is actually one of the first things I'd be doing after unlocking the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I get mine Tuesday morning cuz i ordered a disc copy from amazon with release day shipping. Ill be in class though when it gets shipped to my house



Sorry to hear, but maybe for the best, so you don't stay up and play then sleep in.



Frick said:


> I am so close to getting this game. I shouldn't.



You won't be happy with it.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> IGN REVIEW!!!
> 
> 9 out of 10
> 
> ...



That looked pretty good and fairly honest.


----------



## erixx (Oct 24, 2011)

I wonder if it will possible to set up a server for tank battles alone....


----------



## Recus (Oct 24, 2011)

*Gamespy* 5/5
*AusGamers* 9.8/10
*BigPond GameArena* 9.5/10
*GameInformer* 9.5/10
*Meristation* 9.5/10
*GameStar* 93/100
*3DJuegos* 9.3/10
*Spaziogames* 9.3/10
*GameTrailers* 9.2/10
*Everyeye* 9.2/10
*1UP* A-
*Joystiq* 4.5/5
*IGN* 9.0/10
*PCGames* 87/100
*Gamereactor* 8/10


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

erixx said:


> I wonder if it will possible to set up a server for tank battles alone....



World of Tanks much?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 24, 2011)

So, that GTX580 SLI was not a joke after all?

GPU benchmarks. Fresh. Look here:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...n-im-Benchmark-Test-Update/Action-Spiel/Test/


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> So, that GTX580 SLI was not a joke after all?
> 
> GPU benchmarks. Fresh. Look here:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...n-im-Benchmark-Test-Update/Action-Spiel/Test/



That graph shows 14fps for at max detail 1920 for a hd5750 and 38 fps for a gtx580.... surely that cant be right.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 24, 2011)

Lulz, the story got 7.5 on Gametrailers...this is BF3s only flaw. This is where COD can take advantage off


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Battlefield games have always had dull and uncreative storylines. To me it's pretty much only a multiplayer game.

It's like Doom 3's multiplayer, ya it's there, but that's not what everyone is buying it for.

Glad the reviews are high though.

Time to switch drivers!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 24, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> That graph shows 14fps for at max detail 1920 for a hd5750 and 38 fps for a gtx580.... surely that cant be right.



Yes it's odd but maybe that's how the engine works. PCgameshardware are a trusted site/magazine.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> That graph shows 14fps for at max detail 1920 for a hd5750 and 38 fps for a gtx580.... surely that cant be right.


Looks like my machines will run it fine maxed if I cut back the resolution to 1680x1050. 
I can live with that. Guess I'll find out soon enough. Day one will be all about tweeking the Graphic's I think


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Lulz, the story got 7.5 on Gametrailers...this is BF3s only flaw. This is where COD can take advantage off



i'm sorry but cod hasn't had an original hole-free story in a decade. i don't think it gives them any advantage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody try the VPN thing yet? Im going to wait til full launch to play MP first


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Looks like my machines will run it fine maxed if I cut back the resolution to 1680x1050.
> I can live with that. Guess I'll find out soon enough. Day one will be all about tweeking the Graphic's I think



OR

a second 6870 will make it even 'sexier'


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

IS this right? http://www.battlefield3countdown.com/ ....

only 11 minutes to GO!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

random said:


> IS this right? http://www.battlefield3countdown.com/ ....
> 
> only 11 minutes to GO!



I think so, here in the U.S. it's supposed to launch/unlock at midnight i believe.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 24, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I think these guys are legit, I have had 3 email replies from them in the last 5-6hrs.  Its just I need a few days to dl the game and would like my key before the 24th.  Apparently they are not allowed to ship them until then.  I am referring the the LE, the std edition is shipping already.
> 
> They do seem legit and are being hassled big time by thousands of people simply because origin is dl now and they are not shipping keys until 24th.
> 
> ...



I took the  highlighted what they said to you ,Only standard Edition pre-loads and you do not get a key for LE until later??mmm so why is mine pre-loaded They know they are stolen cds (russian mob do this all the time and never gets reported) See the loopy excuses they give out to customers when all they want is $$$ That`s just me..... As for the 15000(wich is roughly the equal to what a city with 6 major stores get ,warehouse to warehouse then separated to chain stores,just for shits and giggles go to you local retail store and ask how many they get in 15 cases should equal 300 copies.) copies they get sell maybe 200-500 and then keep the rest to sell Like I said before to hacker sites,Say Catalyst Hax,FreeHax.....I have seen him on those message boards doing it.I should say bragging how he got them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

My count down says 15H 6M


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My count down says 15H 6M



me too  midnight instead of 3am means i might actually get some play time in


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 24, 2011)

15 hours from now is 11pm eastern?  More the merrier!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 24, 2011)

Single player if Battlefield is nothing.

"Hey, look, a storyline.  Time to log in and shoot some people."


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My count down says 15H 6M



Says the same for me.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> OR
> 
> a second 6870 will make it even 'sexier'



I have micro ATX board. I'm probably gonna wait for the 
7000 series before I upgrade my GPU. Or lose patience and 
get a new board and another 6870  Xfire makes me nervous 
though with new games.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Pretty good i must say especially since IGN is CoD Fanboy central



Indeed:









boise49ers said:


> Xfire makes me nervous
> though with new games.



Not this time at least. Worked fine with beta. And surely a new driver is imminent. By the way, as we use an app called Xfire please call it Crossfire (which is correct anyway).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Did I just read that they thought MW sits on a graphically impressive engine? I'm going to have to try blindfold reviews as well....


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did I just read that they thought MW sits on a graphically impressive engine? I'm going to have to try blindfold reviews as well....



Placebo Effect strikes again! *avg COD player*, "It has a 3 so it has to have better graphics!".


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

seriously comparing those reviews makes me a little stupified. they really are obviously cod tools... i never noticed that. i knew there was a reason i never liked em


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 24, 2011)

anyone have a VPN username and pw I can try out?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Order had moved on to shipping in system so couldn't cancel with EA on Thursday so have to refuse delivery for a refund. Watch that physical from Origin show up today after all. Well, that's cool, would just cancel Gamestop and keep Origin's, which I got for only $48. Gamestop is $63 with tax and don't remit payment til pickup.

So either way I'm playing late tonight. Will be nice to be one of the first and see most everyone at Rank 1...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm sorry but cod hasn't had an original hole-free story in a decade. i don't think it gives them any advantage.



Joystiq review is a good read.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/10/24/battlefield-3-review-squad-score-bonus/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah even though I was, of course, not ever buying this for any SP I am still a bit surprised and disappointed that it turned out to be another meh based on what I thought they were trying to do this time around and also pretty much everything I'ver seen and read until these reviews dropped.

Well I'm no longer wondering if I should try SP first...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm really wondering how my HD5850 is going to fair. It did pretty well with the beta...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm really wondering how my HD5850 is going to fair. It did pretty well with the beta...



Second 5850 = Win


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I have been thinking about that and I'm pretty sure I have one lined up. Pay day just isn't close enough.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

i'm planning on my 2x5850s running it at almost ultra on a 1080p screen. i figure i'll lower shadows and then aa, and hopefully that'll be enough. my single card did well in beta too, but a lot of options were off and ultra wasn't even really available, so that's not a great judge.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm planning on my 2x5850s running it at almost ultra on a 1080p screen. i figure i'll lower shadows and then aa, and hopefully that'll be enough. my single card did well in beta too, but a lot of options were off and ultra wasn't even really available, so that's not a great judge.



My Q9550 @4.0ghz and 2x5850 crossfired did really well (85 - 120fps). My 970 x6 @4.0ghz and 1 480GTX (90-110fps) did really well also and was very close to both my 5850's. But my Q9550 is really holding back my CF 5850's. I'm waiting on a new board for my 2600k to replace my Q9550. I may try and test crossfire on my 970 and a couple of x6 1055's @4.0ghz. I have 2 2500k's @ 4.5Ghz, but they don't have CF.. I only got them to crunch with.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shift = Hold Breath?
> 
> I didn't say that.  I'm asking because in previous games, I just stayed away from flying except the para-trooper plane (fly in circles over enemy territory for people to spawn in and jump out of).  If it were still a major problem in BF3, I would avoid flying in that game too but it also weighs in to my decision to buy or not.
> 
> ...



Yes. LShift = hold breath. You could also use a bipod with your rifle. With a bipod deployed you have limited movement, but the gun is perfectly level all the time so no need for LShift.

And I was just being over dramatic about the wait and see thing. I personally didn't have much trouble flying with a keyboard only but I didn't say in the air very long. I suck at dog fights and found the chopper a better fit for my play style.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

erixx said:


> I wonder if it will possible to set up a server for tank battles alone....



The greatest MP game ever made is not even out yet and you want to mod it to remove most of its features? :shadedshu


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anybody try the VPN thing yet? Im going to wait til full launch to play MP first



The free vpn service everyone was banking has been nuked. The site is completely down.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The free vpn service everyone was banking has been nuked. The site is completely down.



They're probably under the impression they are under DDOS attack, but it's all the BF3 players trying to get ahead LOL.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 24, 2011)

IM in. I had to pay $11 for VPN but I'm in SP

Im also in TS if anyone wants in... join up


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Heh cool.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> IM in. I had to pay $11 for VPN but I'm in SP
> 
> Im also in TS if anyone wants in... join up



Screen shots.. Or it didn't happen...  j/k but yea.. Come on Trip don't hold out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Post at Guru3D with screens:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4138433&postcount=6096


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can I get the teamspeak info for here at work?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can I get the teamspeak info for here at work?



seriously, WTF is the teamspeak info?

the one's I've seen are all down......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

NEW SERVER

208.101.56.250:4586 PW is rick

Also teamspeak is for android now as well! I currently connected through my droid!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also teamspeak is for android now as well! I currently connected through my droid!!!



Dunno how much I'd actually use but hey that's pretty cool.

/glares at iPhone (hey it's free from work!)


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> IM in. I had to pay $11 for VPN but I'm in SP
> 
> Im also in TS if anyone wants in... join up



heh, i wasn't going to try it but i got it to activate  didn't need any vpn though, why did you? i just used hide my ip and set it to indonesia, had to try 2 different addresses but the second worked.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

The wait for BF3 is killing me X_X waiting for the midnight release tonight and chilling in the computer lab at school is boring me to death!!!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> The wait for BF3 is killing me X_X waiting for the midnight release tonight and chilling in the computer lab at school is boring me to death!!!



i'd check your release date manually, mine still said 3am before i did the hide ip thing, even though that countdown said midnight.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> heh, i wasn't going to try it but i got it to activate  didn't need any vpn though, why did you? i just used hide my ip and set it to indonesia, had to try 2 different addresses but the second worked.



I forgot I had installed that and didn't try it this morning. Its all the same thing.. I was looking for a free trial VPN and I'll just ask for my money back on this one.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm getting a physical copy at a local GameStop and they are having a whole big event for it up until the midnight release


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I'm getting a physical copy at a local GameStop and they are having a whole big event for it up until the midnight release



but that's still subject to regional activation times, right? just because you get the disc doesn't mean you can play at midnight, i would be surprised if you could.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I would be willing to chill until activation time but I will go check my regional time.

Edit: Scratch that school has lame filters I forgot about, anyone able to check EST activation time within the next 20 minutes?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

A pic from DICE offices (couple months old now):


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Everyone log into battlelog, It is finally up and We will have to re add everyone to our friends lists.

Just recreated TPU platoon! Everybody that wants to re join just search for TPU or TechPowerUp!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

I just tried; can't get in yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just tried; can't get in yet.



Im logged into battle log at work, I just added dave to the list.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got an email from CJ asking if I wanted to switch to an EU release rather then the RU. Only catch is the EU keys come out tomorrow. Said yes anyway as my old canceled game is still showing up as owned in origin (Installed fully, just waiting for release date check, has a product key listed)


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Everyone log into battlelog, It is finally up and We will have to re add everyone to our friends lists.
> 
> Just recreated TPU platoon! Everybody that wants to re join just search for TPU or TechPowerUp!



I joined! (xXTank RushXx)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Add me foo! 

Yeah it's not working from here yet. Tried a proxy IP I found too but it must be overloaded or down.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Well I would be willing to chill until activation time but I will go check my regional time.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that school has lame filters I forgot about, anyone able to check EST activation time within the next 20 minutes?



im est (ny) and it was 3am



brandonwh64 said:


> Im logged into battle log at work, I just added dave to the list.



i can't find it. it shows the one i had made (though now empty) and it has TPU as tag and TechPowerUp! as name, not sure what's up with that.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im est (ny) and it was 3am



^^ 0300 EST

all nighter incoming


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

WTF? Am I the only one getting "your account is not allowed to login"?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Try this link the the platoon

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391301170011/listmembers/


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im est (ny) and it was 3am



If it is 3am I will be rather annoyed at it since to me that just seems redundant when the release date is actually the 25th and it is the 25th at 12:00 am :/

Is this something unique to PC or will the console versions not have online available until then? And would I be able to play Single-Player while waiting? This is the first PC game I am getting at a midnight release >.<


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Digi, may we use your old emblem for the TPU platoon?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Bah. Still not in.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Digi, may we use your old emblem for the TPU platoon?



scrizz and mailman put it together, i don't have a copy or anything. of course if you can recreate no problem!

accept & rank me up dude


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> scrizz and mailman put it together, i don't have a copy or anything. of course if you can recreate no problem!
> 
> accept & rank me up dude



Sure will!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

lmao whatever you moron.

Ah yes BF3 is not yet on my account...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you do not have BF3 in your account, you cannot log into battle log as of yet


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm all signed up. Applied for the platoon.. again.

*Cleaned troll posts.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm all signed up. Applied for the platoon.. again.




kinda crappy gotta go through all that set-up and friends list and suc hagain...but at least everyone is starting on a level playing field.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Erocker has been aprroved and ranked to leader


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

just started the campaign and so far so smooth on 1x5850 @ ultra @ 1080p. it's indoors small quarters though, i expect to need my second for open fields - but that should be enough i'm thinking


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I'm hoping thats a joke



The second sentence was


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 is now the interim leader of this clubhouse as reflected in the OP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just added our platoon page to the OP for all individuals that wish to join.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

Unsubscribed.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> ^^ 0300 EST
> 
> all nighter incoming



Actually I just rechecked and it said midnight...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

for some reason i cannot sign into battlelog


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

If you bought a download you should be able to. Physical not yet until you install it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Unsubscribed.



LOL I would too!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> If you bought a download you should be able to. Physical not yet until you install it.



alright thanks. i did buy a physical disc from amazon coming tomorrow morning


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes as Wrigley mentioned, You MUST have BF3 already registered to origin to log into battelog.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 24, 2011)

Every time I see the word Battlelog, I can't help but think of the Battleshits scene from Harold and Kumar go to White Castle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Every time I see the word Battlelog, I can't help but think of the Battleshits scene from Harold and Kumar go to White Castle.



Me too!



> Aww you sunk my battleshit!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I would too!



No offense, but chosing the dude who got the clubhouse closed the last two times seems a bit silly.  Doesn't bode well for it staying open.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Agreed. Though, as one of the people who seemed to get his panties in a twist the most about it, I'll say he's chilled out lately and perhaps finally got the hint.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Agreed. Though, as one of the people who seemed to get his panties in a twist the most about it, I'll say he's chilled out lately and perhaps got the hint.



Maybe I ignored some idiots around here. 

I didnt ask to be OP, I only asked erocker to add our new platoon link the the OP and this is what happened.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure if you're calling me an idiot there but whatever...

Yeah, I didn't figure you had asked.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not sure if you're calling me an idiot there but whatever...
> 
> Yeah, I didn't figure you had asked.



Just in general of people that get on my nerves. not naming names.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe I ignored some idiots around here.
> 
> I didnt ask to be OP, I only asked erocker to add our new platoon link the the OP and this is what happened.



Secretly, erocker hates BF3, and wants it all to die, so he put you in charge as a covert method of sabotage. 

Aything that relates to TheMailMan @ TPU is slowly being removed. You are the tool used for that removal.







(seriously though, i'm making crap up).


Who's gonna play what first...SP, COOP, or straight MP?

SP first, for me.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

Gonna dive straight into MP given that I have rented a 64-slot server and need to familiarize myself to it and whatnot. Not to mention recruiting for my clan.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Secretly, erocker hates BF3, and wants it all to die, so he put you in charge as a covert method of sabotage.
> 
> Aything that relates to TheMailMan @ TPU is slowly being removed. You are the tool used for that removal.
> 
> ...



I am thinking SP, but still not sure yet...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Secretly, erocker hates BF3, and wants it all to die, so he put you in charge as a covert method of sabotage.
> 
> Aything that relates to TheMailMan @ TPU is slowly being removed. You are the tool used for that removal.
> 
> ...



Straight MP!!!!! first thing. I never even played BC2 single player!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I am thinking SP, but still not sure yet...



SP then COOP then MP not necessarily in that order


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> SP then COOP then MP not necessarily in that order



lol... a then b then c, maybe. i think the order was the question


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Release Times by Country (Ties in with story above)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clarify something for me please (anyone). Is release at 12:01 Pacific time for everyone in the US?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You are the tool.



Ha Ha Ha !


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ha Ha Ha !



LuLz.

Just so we are clear, I mean nothing personal towards Brandon...He's a good dude, and a good friend.



mastrdrver said:


> Clarify something for me please (anyone). Is release at 12:01 Pacific time for everyone in the US?



Game releases @ 1200am Pacific in North America. ~13 hours!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Straight MP!!!!! first thing. I never even played BC2 single player!



I'm going SP then hop on after awhile 
and check out the MP maps. I do want 
to finish the campaign before I get heavily into the MP.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz.
> 
> Just so we are clear, I mean nothing personal towards Brandon...He's a good dude, and a good friend.
> 
> ...



I know I was just stirring the kettle that seems to be stewing as of late.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

I know I can be a pain in the ass but I truly am a good guy in RL.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> SP first, for me.



I thought about it but the reviews are kind of disappointing (though I am seeing better comments from average players about the general great looks and also the "sweet" section where 



Spoiler



you play a female fighter pilot).



I think I'm going right to multiplayer in order to start to rank and unlock ASAP.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Game releases @ 1200am Pacific in North America. ~13 hours!



So even though I'll get it from Game Stop at like 12:01am CST, the servers will be unavailable is my guess?

What's up with this PST bull anyway? I need a head start on some people as I suck too much.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

No they are already going and you can play via a Korean proxy, for example. See my post above somewhere with a screenshot from Guru3D. Though my plan was just to wait but yeah is it midnight my time zone I wonder? (CST).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> So even though I'll get it from Game Stop at like 12:01am CST, the servers will be unavailable is my guess?
> 
> What's up with this PST bull anyway? I need a head start on some people as I suck too much.



Servers are up as we speak and the leaderboards are already filling up. Ive been creeping battlelog looking at the current servers and there is already many in the US that are full LOL

DAMN VPN'ers


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 24, 2011)

couldn't get the TS running, fed me an error.

applied for platoon and also sent requests. seems to be a limit to how many you can have out at a time?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know I can be a pain in the ass but I truly am a good guy in RL.



I agree, was just an opportunity I could not deny. You know I love ya.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think I'm going right to multiplayer in order to start to rank and unlock ASAP.



I thought about that too, but i know I'm gonna be playing for many months to come, so I'm not too worried. With no real job, I could technically play all day long if I wanted.



mastrdrver said:


> So even though I'll get it from Game Stop at like 12:01am CST, the servers will be unavailable is my guess?
> 
> What's up with this PST bull anyway? I need a head start on some people as I suck too much.



Yeah, the game is encrypted, and needs activation before you can play, but, Battlelog is open once you get your key in Origin. Not sure why PST is the thing...I know for Valve, it is PST because they are located there. DICE has no such excuse.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Haru I will add you now,

Dave is the TS down? I just came back from a meeting and my phone disconnected me from TS


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> couldn't get the TS running, fed me an error.
> 
> applied for platoon and also sent requests. seems to be a limit to how many you can have out at a time?



TS is down, erocker will have one up later today i think(I assume he'll get it going when he's off of work).



brandonwh64 said:


> Haru I will add you now,
> 
> Dave is the TS down? I just came back from a meeting and my phone disconnected me from TS




See the above.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Whats the highest Rank you see on the boards already?


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 24, 2011)

new server is up.


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker.dyndns.org

PW: tpu


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Oct 24, 2011)

If you want to unlock the game now:

You just need to bypass validation by setting up your PC for a Korean IP which is Launch Day today. Once it's validated and bypassed you can come back to USA IP.

(1) Control Panel --> Internet Options --> Connections --> Lan Settings --> Check "Use a proxy server" 
Type this Korean Info: 203.232.208.116 port 8080

(2) Run Origin and unlock the game.

(3) Go back and remove the Korean proxy and now you should be able to fully play in USA servers

--- UPDATE --- The Korean IP is getting overloaded. If it doesn't work try the Indonesian IP with same port.

219.83.62.50

Another Korean Proxy:
183.111.12.18 port 8080


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad to hear early access works !

Can't wait to get home from work to play


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> erocker.dyndns.org
> 
> pw: Tpu



4586?
@diesel
i actually used an indonesian ip, the korean ones were telling me the 28th for unlock.



brandonwh64 said:


> I didnt put a port and it worked so I would say leave port blank


yep, ty


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

I didnt put a port and it worked so I would say leave port blank


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to stay away from forcing the game to play early. I just don't trust EA and what they could do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea, If EA banned my account for trying to play early I would be pissed!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think I'm going to stay away from forcing the game to play early. I just don't trust EA and what they could do.



ME too. I ALMOST tried acouple of hours ago...installed the VPN soft...then quickly uninstalled it.


MUST>>>HAVE>>>PATIENCE!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha!

Did it tell you your windows was not genuine?


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think I'm going to stay away from forcing the game to play early. I just don't trust EA and what they could do.



It's ok by EA:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1443537-official-ea-response-regarding-vpn.html

Also they just opened Battlelog. They will have to ban half world. There are servers getting loaded all over the globe 

http://twitter.com/#!/BF3battlelog/status/128540060470616064


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, you'd think people on the EA forums would have removed the thread from the officail EA forums if it was an issue.


But I will not succumb to temptation!!!



brandonwh64 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Did it tell you your windows was not genuine?




SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Doesn't matter anyway, as you can jsut use proxy settings in Wondows itself, no need for third-party softwares.


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2011)

xXxDieselxXx said:


> It's ok by EA:
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1443537-official-ea-response-regarding-vpn.html
> 
> Also they just opened Battlelog. They will have to ban half world. There are servers getting loaded all over the globe
> ...



Thanks! I'm going to wait anyways.


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> Thanks! I'm going to wait anyways.



Wise decision... you know how it goes for those who wait


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2011)

I just bought this: http://us-store.dice.se/battlefield/battlefield-3-charity-paracord-wristband.html 

A donation of $5 is made to wounded soldier's charities selected by DICE from the sale of each wristband.

Good cause. Get one!

AMD CrossFire users, use this:



			
				CatalystCreator said:
			
		

> So just to be clear - please use AMD Catalyst 11.10 V3 Preview + 11.9 CAP3 for BF3 release week


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 24, 2011)

Just applied to TPU platoon, and sent out a lot of friend request.  Having to do all this from phone really sucks (and is cool to be able to do so at the same time), cause I'm blocked at work.  Can't wait to play tonight.

Who all is getting on later, and around what time?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just added you to the platoon!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

xXxDieselxXx said:


> It's ok by EA:
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1443537-official-ea-response-regarding-vpn.html
> 
> Also they just opened Battlelog. They will have to ban half world. There are servers getting loaded all over the globe
> ...



I tried just logging in. I got told my account is not allowed to.....


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 24, 2011)

How large is the day one patch?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 24, 2011)

Since I'like things straight I'll wait until Thursday, that's when it will be unlocked over here. Strange that I can get into battlelog and see all the servers in action but can't join.
On the other hand people on other forums say that the ultra in game is the same ultra we saw in the beta at least Caspian looks exactly the same. Hmmm...


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> How large is the day one patch?



assuming it's the patch that gets downloaded after installing, 400~mb


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> On the other hand people on other forums say that the ultra in game is the same ultra we saw in the beta at least Caspian looks exactly the same. Hmmm...



That's not what I've been hearing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shib, and haru are playing multiplayer so maybe they can tell us.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> That's not what I've been hearing.





brandonwh64 said:


> Shib, and haru are playing multiplayer so maybe they can tell us.



i'm playing mp, and ultra is definitely better than it was in beta. i knew something wasn't right then


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2011)

ihateuall.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

^ditto. I am hating too!!!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm playing mp, and ultra is definitely better than it was in beta. i knew something wasn't right then



i'm more relaxed now.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

Everyone doing the VPN thing makes me so jealous :/ 10 hours to go, just to clarify something I saw earlier, EST servers are up at 2 am not 3 am


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Everyone doing the VPN thing makes me so jealous :/ 10 hours to go, just to clarify something I saw earlier, EST servers are up at 2 am not 3 am



servers are already up lol.
just ask the guys in TS lol


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> servers are already up lol.
> just ask the guys in TS lol



EST servers are up already without Korean IP's or anything?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> EST servers are up already without Korean IP's or anything?



the VPN is only needed to bypass the date check.
once you do that, you can turn it off and GAME ON 

just ask the guys in TS right now...

ihatethem

lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'm playing mp, and ultra is definitely better than it was in beta. i knew something wasn't right then



Hows performance with two 5850s? Really, really interested to know.


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Oct 24, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Hows performance with two 5850s? Really, really interested to know.



Working great for me all on High 1920x1080


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

I know that you use VPN to bypass date check I'm just not inclined to do so >.< I might feel different after my midnight release lol but thats still 7 and a half hours away lol


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I know that you use VPN to bypass date check I'm just not inclined to do so >.< I might feel different after my midnight release lol but thats still 7 and a half hours away lol



you only do that once that's all......


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I know that you use VPN to bypass date check I'm just not inclined to do so >.< I might feel different after my midnight release lol but thats still 7 and a half hours away lol




RU serious??  Man if I had the game dl'd I would be playing the shit out of it right now.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

xXxDieselxXx said:


> Working great for me all on High 1920x1080



Thanks though I was really wanting to know how well ultra settings work.

With that said, is that high with AA on?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't have the game dl'd either I'm getting a physical copy at the midnight release from my local gamestop.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I don't have the game dl'd either I'm getting a physical copy at the midnight release from my local gamestop.


There up, but I just off work and getting on after my nap and 
do some tweaking to make it run right. But I cheated I'm impatient


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

[yt]8YWp_cwxH-E[/yt]

Ultra settings, 950 no OC and a pair of 6970s. He brings up the rosacom (or how ever its spelled) at the 1:45 mark fwiw.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

vpn/proxy is just to pass the date check, afterwards you can play without it and play mp (i found local servers with less than 35 ping)

as for 5850s - i was playing sp with 1 @ 30fps on ultra (1080p). then putting in my second i am pretty steady around 57, though i have seen it as low as 52. still on ultra, with vsync on.  so i think i will drop shadows and aa and i'll probably be over 70. it seemed the same on mp except when there was lag, but that's lag not graphics slow-down.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

Can someone jump on my server, to check out if it is easily found and no problems connecting?

Search for "Serious", sould give you "Serious Gamers Association" in North America. Server is currently online, I logged in with my admin tool, but I can't play for another 8 hours...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2011)

I just got an EA E-mail saying that my Battlefield 3 pre-order release date was changed to today. But it still won't go past the authentication for release day. Anyone else have this?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 24, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Can someone jump on my server, to check out if it is easily found and no problems connecting?
> 
> Search for "Serious", sould give you "Serious Gamers Association" in North America. Server is currently online, I logged in with my admin tool, but I can't play for another 8 hours...



Can't find it.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

cuts off the name (associa)
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391301202113/


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

um....I say hack for the activation server is OK:


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I just got an EA E-mail saying that my Battlefield 3 pre-order release date was changed to today. But it still won't go past the authentication for release day. Anyone else have this?



Yep, got the exact same email. Tried it and failed. Authentication date still on Oct. 25 for some reason.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pretty sure they are bringing down Battlelog to fix this. Just tried myself and it was laggy as hell, then just gave me an error.

**EDIT**
Nevermind, TPU isn't loading half of the icons either, I assume the Indonesian one is backed up with a ton of people.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pretty sure they are bringing down Battlelog to fix this. Just tried myself and it was laggy as hell, then just gave me an error.



Thanks for the input! 

Edit:


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just added you to the platoon!



sweet, thanks for adding me


----------



## Horrux (Oct 24, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Can't find it.



Thanks!  

And... That sucks...


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess I'll be alone playing BF2 then...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

i think i might need a 570 or something hahah!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Got an email from Origin saying the released has changed to today lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Yep, got the exact same email. Tried it and failed. Authentication date still on Oct. 25 for some reason.



I jsut got another email saying the physical warfare pack is also releasing early. they must need to update the activation server, or it's set for a time later today. waiting for chat support to find out.



CDdude55 said:


> Got an email from Origin saying the released has changed to today lol.



I posted an image of my email above. weird stuff!!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I jsut got another email saying the physical warfare pack is also releasing early. they must need to update the activation server, or it's set for a time later today. waiting for chat support to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted an image of my email above. weird stuff!!



That's the E-mail I got.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 24, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> I guess I'll be alone playing BF2 then...



I'll be playing in a short time,add me as friend we can play few rounds

EDIT: LOL did you really mean BF2 or BFBC2?  if the first case then ignore my quote LOL


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

T-6 and a half hours for me lol you all make me wish I had gotten a digital copy :/


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

I am in battlelog wooo! Success, VPN thing worked 

Confirmed: Once you start with a VPN and get into battlelog you won't need it to play campaign, you can just close your VPN and reload the home page.

Confirmed: Once you pass the release date check while using a VPN you don't need to do it again, it is a one time check.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i think i might need a 570 or something hahah!



Was just thumbing around on Newegg and seen they have a Galaxy 470 and 480 for $200 and $250 respectively. No recertified either. Brand spanking new. 

If I had money........I'd be poor again.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I posted an image of my email above. weird stuff!!





Castiel said:


> That's the E-mail I got.



Same here, still can't start the game though as it still says release is the 25th.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Same here, still can't start the game though as it still says release is the 25th.



On the phone with EA now, will get some sort of answer.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 24, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> I guess I'll be alone playing BF2 then...



Ill be on in 2 hrs scrizz. got to practice that chopper piloting skills. def need gunner assistance. Jump on Rick's TS by 7PM CST!! 

To anyone looking to practice flying join BF2 on Ricks TS by or around 7PM CST!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

I see a lot of BF3 servers up and running in battlelog, i really want to jump in!!.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, just VPN'd it. Game is pretty fun!


----------



## Frizz (Oct 24, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I see a lot of BF3 servers up and running in battlelog, i really want to jump in!!.



Most are using VPNs in my country, I suggest trying the vpn method if you guys are unable to join battlelog.

EDIT: I am getting black screens of nothing after connecting sigh. FIXED - make sure to use a language tool to set your game to english if you preloaded online from a different region.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 24, 2011)

For those wondering, you can now change all options while dead. You don't have to spawn to set binds, change settings, etc.

Still loving the on-the-fly fire mode selection. Comes in handy when trying to pick off a target at a farther range.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

I got the e-mail for the Physical Warfare Pack, not the game. It won't let me play via Origin.

Whatever, lets get the Platoon back up and stuff.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2011)

Brandon did.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I got the e-mail for the Physical Warfare Pack, not the game. It won't let me play via Origin.
> 
> Whatever, lets get the Platoon back up and stuff.



Yeah, it's annoying that the Platoon wasn't saved with this release. I only noticed it after opening BattleLog back up.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah i was dissapoint  but it is back up same deets (TPU / TechPowerUp!)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Brandon did.



Found, request to join sent. Friend request going out to all.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Found, request to join sent. Friend request going out to all.



approved.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, I got my e-mail for the game and restarted Origin. Now it is locked up and confused about something. I will hopefully be in game in a little while.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 24, 2011)

I wan't to fly me some fighter jets :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I see a lot of BF3 servers up and running in battlelog, i really want to jump in!!.



have you tried playing at all. I want to hear how the GTX470s are


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> have you tried playing at all. I want to hear how the GTX470s are



I'm now running a 6970, i've only tried the beta and my 470 ran well in that, not sure about the retail game though.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got off the phone with EA customer service. They say the e-mail is being sent out by mistake as the game was released in some countries today. The system sent e-mails to everybody when this happened and we will still have to wait until 3:00 a.m. Oct. 25 for the game to unlock.

For those that got around this via VPN, more power to you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm now running a 6970, i've only tried the beta and my 470 ran well in that, not sure about the retail game though.



shit, what the hell. didn't know you get a 6970. What made you decide that??


----------



## erixx (Oct 24, 2011)

that sucks, laughingman! 

For me the korean trick helped THANKS TO WHOEVER FIGURED THAT.

My 2500K and my GTX470 are no even close to being stressed playing this on ULTRA.

Graphically it is very disappointing, not close to promo videos, not even to Crysis2. SP is on par with Flashpoint Dragon Rising so far. 

Fooling around with SP and no Wilco, sorry, teamspeak, it is very late here in Spain.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> That's the E-mail I got.



Same here...


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 25, 2011)

I know someones already posted up this BF3 simulator but here is a more interesting vid on how they built it and so forth enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eg8Bh5iI2WY

I want one


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

Rick's TS seems to be down. Has there been another switch? I'm getting up on BF2 to practice so I guess Ill be on origin chat


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

erixx said:


> that sucks, laughingman!
> 
> For me the korean trick helped THANKS TO WHOEVER FIGURED THAT.
> 
> ...



No offense but I find that a bit hard to believe that they are not even close to being stressed, the same goes for your comment of calling it graphically disappointing, smells a bit like troll to me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

erixx said:


> that sucks, laughingman!
> 
> For me the korean trick helped THANKS TO WHOEVER FIGURED THAT.
> 
> ...



Frostbite II is graphically dissapointing??


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2011)

Add me fellas, Origin name is in my sig.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 25, 2011)

erixx said:


> that sucks, laughingman!
> 
> For me the korean trick helped THANKS TO WHOEVER FIGURED THAT.
> 
> ...



 Graphically disappointing :shadedshu

Go chase a bull my Spanish troll


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 25, 2011)

YEAH MFers!!!!
I haz BF3 NAO!!!!
PHEAR ME MFers


add me again : thescrizz


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

sorry for being too straight forward guys, I want to play a bit now, but of course I can show and proof GPU and CPU usage. So far, nothing revolutionary. Yes. sorry. 
I selected Ultra settings and went straight into SP. Wil come back of course. NOT trolling, ok.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, I got my e-mail for the game and restarted Origin. Now it is locked up and confused about something. I will hopefully be in game in a little while.



I just spent the past 3 hours almsot on the phone with EA. My origin account went all screwy after talking to them earlier, and it took ages to get fixed.

I was told the same thing about the email that you were, that it was an error.

Thankfully, I also took the chance to get my veteran status fixed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

erixx said:


> sorry for being too straight forward guys, I want to play a bit now, but of course I can show and proof GPU and CPU usage. So far, nothing revolutionary. Yes. sorry.
> I selected Ultra settings and went straight into SP. Wil come back of course. NOT trolling, ok.



Yeah well I have seen plenty of comments claiming otherwise at EA UK, Reddit, Guru3D and here and you don't exactly have the most credible track record in this thread anyway and obviously want to find something(s) subpar. I'm talking about looks not usage. You make it sound like low usage is a bad thing. I think your computer is broken.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2011)

My Origin name is: AmericanPsychoz


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 25, 2011)

Playing though the first 4 missions in SP I can say for certain this game looks damn good.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Playing though the first 4 missions in SP I can say for certain this game looks damn good.



You sunouva! how did you get it to work early?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a question

How is origin? 

I got email notification of origin, only way to get on BF3 multiplayer? 

Personally don't like this huge manipulation in my eye's. Forcing to add bloatware because there to snobby to accept steam.

Personally kills it for me, cant see my self using origin, but if i have to I have to for this game 

Next it will be, Origin, Passpayment for online service, a slew of DLC packs that should have been in the game, and probably some other charge's, they come up with everything


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 25, 2011)

No "Need ammo/firstaid!" in the commo rose? Or is it specific to what you are looking at when you bring it up?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 25, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> You sunouva! how did you get it to work early?



I'm... was... in Singapore this morning.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have a question
> 
> How is origin?
> 
> ...



Origin takes half the resources that steam takes to just run in the background. Its pretty light on resource usage. I haven't had any problems with it yet. Keeping fingers crossed though.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm... was... in Singapore this morning.



Guess I'm flying to Singapore.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 25, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> Guess I'm flying to Singapore.



air fair was surprisingly cheap - i went to indonesia myself.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I certainly am glad that whoever controls the early release emails at EA isn't in charge of the nukes.  They sent me one of those at 1445ish, and then another about 30 mins ago.

Fuckers, toying with my emotions like that.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally got my key from CJS keys...  what a fuck around!!! I haven't actually tried it yet coz I am at work but will give it a go as soon as I get home!!


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 25, 2011)

sorry if this has been posted before but just seen and pretty lol


Battlefield 4 trailer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV-gnh1En6E


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

Any one figure out how to set controls? I can't get them to change. Missin a step I guess.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have a question
> 
> How is origin?
> 
> ...



There you go: Steam Vs. Origin


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

2500k CPU 65% 55ºC
gtx470 GPU  50% 65ºC

A fact is that the SP missions do not look as good as the same scenes in the promo videos. Rooftop sniper supression etc) Plus superscripted gameplay.

But now I entered MP and OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!! DOES IT LOOK GOOD!!!! A map called Bazaar promises a lot.

Feel free to post your 'tracked' 'biased' results.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just tried single player myself,












Had to set it to windowed to get the screenies. It looks very nice and runs pretty well too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

tigger said:


> Just tried single player myself,
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111024/Untitled.jpg
> ...



your not even on ultra


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2011)

Shall i try it on ultra then lol


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> your not even on ultra



Master of the Obvious.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Master of the Obvious.



hahahah!!! 

DO IT ON ULTRA!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2011)

I decided I will buy it but not until my friend does.  He said he will definitely buy it eventually but it might be a month or a year.

'Tis probably for the better.  $60 for an FPS game is quite ridiculous. $40 is reasonable.

To quote the Schwarzenegger, "I'll be back."


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2011)

I use "trial" versions, if i like i will buy it, if not i wont. i have spent to much money on games only for them to be turkeys, not anymore.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Bah frackin Gamestop. I can't actually get it until midnight and I certainly hope then can play (starting midnight Eastern and not Pacific I guess). Yeah part of me wishes I just got a download...telling myself I can't officially play yet anyway though I really doubt there will be any repercussions to doing so. Wouldn't there at least not be any servers up and accessible outside of those in Korea etc if they really gave a shit?



nvidiaintelftw said:


> hahahah!!!
> 
> DO IT ON ULTRA!



That's what she said?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

Without using VPN to skip the date check EST won't be able to play until 2 am.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

It is documented somewhere that it's 12:00 Pacific? If so I missed it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah it is document somewhere around page 280-282 there was a link to it >.<


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

so far MP is amazin, fkking rules the world!! (Strange why SP is a bit 'stubborn', and why not hardware intensive)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just tried it on ultra, is still playable totally.


----------



## Kast (Oct 25, 2011)

Games running flawlessy for me with cf 6950's. I have on d3d overrider so Im capped at 60fps never drops under 58. GPU usage between 70-80%. Settings maxed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

why must i have college classes from 8:45 to 3:20 PM tomorrow?? UPS will be shipping it too me at about noon tomorrow because i got amazon release day shipping and ill be sitting in class! GOD DAMN IT!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

tigger said:


> Just tried it on ultra, is still playable totally.



That bodes well for anyone with a good Crossfire setup or even a single 1-2 GB 6950, its good to know that the recommended hardware for graphics cards is spot on.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> That bodes well for anyone with a good Crossfire setup or even a single 1-2 GB 6950, its good to know that the recommended hardware for graphics cards is spot on.




It is considering i have a single 6850. I will be adding a second in a few weeks though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

what is the new TS ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't find a single 6850 and 4x MSAA playable at all on the beta (and supposedly that wasn't really Ultra). The drivers will mature and affect not just performance but IQ.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 25, 2011)

My 6x core runs this game at around 45-63% usage over 6 cores i'm getting 35-60fps on ultra with motion blur off and aax4 

User name is catnapster


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

just noticed that the game warns you
"DO NOT SWITCH THE POWER OFF WHILE SAVING"

omg omg omg consoles omfg omfg omfg


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 25, 2011)

Just so I knows weather or not to go to bed, I'm on eastern time (toronto-ish) Is it being released at midnight in this time zone? Cause I will stay up for that!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

What is the Platoon Name. I thought it would save it from Beta, Nope !


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

do a platoon search for techpowerup: easy!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

looking for training buddies with BF2!! Im on a spec-ops (clan) server on BF2 practicing copter flying join me and help practice


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> looking for training buddies with BF2!! Im on a spec-ops (clan) server on BF2 practicing copter flying join me and help practice


BF2 ?  You all right man 
Some one please add me to Platoon. 
Idaho49ers


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> What is the Platoon Name. I thought it would save it from Beta, Nope !



We named it TechPowerUp! You see what we did there.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We named it TechPowerUp! You see what we did there.


Yeah took me 2 minutes for my brain to try that. I sent a request.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> shit, what the hell. didn't know you get a 6970. What made you decide that??



Had the money and it offered a bit lower power consumption and heat output, plus better performance to boot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Platoon link is at the top of the OP!

Erocker posted teh new teamspeak about 2-3 pages ago. we are on!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm getting a message can't find server on every server I go to. Uh oh I'm I banned already ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

No the servers are down until 1:30UTC


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> No the servers are down until 1:30UTC


What time is that in MT ? 
Found it. There up !


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

If I'm right that was 1 minute after he posted that lol


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 25, 2011)

Applied to joint the platoon too! 
In the soldier profile do we have to edit the clan tag,or once you've joined a platoon,you carry their clan tag automatically?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Had the money and it offered a bit lower power consumption and heat output, plus better performance to boot.



yeah i was looking at a gigabyte HD6970


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i was looking at a gigabyte HD6970



I say go for it!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I say go for it!!



but i still want an nvidia card for Batman AC


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2011)

Now it says midnight again for the Eastern time zone. I'm getting confused whether I'll be taking a nap and waking at 3AM or staying up til midnight to play some. Dammit.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in the Pacific time zone. Looks like I've got an hour and a half left! Used to say the 25th at midnight.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

Just got my new Asus 570 today! ...and just in time for some BF3 woooohoooooo!


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy hell that thing is huge! With 2 of those there's hardly any room for anything else...


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111024/Capture086320.jpg
> 
> I'm in the Pacific time zone. Looks like I've got an hour and a half left! Used to say the 25th at midnight.



Mine is going to unlock at the same time  11pm is so much nicer than 1am.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Just got my new Asus 570 today! ...and just in time for some BF3 woooohoooooo!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/570.jpg



Three slots for a GTX 570 is kinda silly to me.

And EA, make up yo damn mind about when this game is released.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

Here to say I'm maxing the game out with 35-40 FPS in Multiplayer with a single 5870!!!!

Game is freakin awesome!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Three slots for a GTX 570 is kinda silly to me.
> 
> T77 is all about the sillyness


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm 2300 for the release time so it looks like the entire US will unlock at once


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

Still says the 25th for me. I'm going to wit till 11pm and if it doesn't go through then i'm just going to head to bed and wait for tomorrow.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 25, 2011)

So are the 11.10 ati drivers what were getting or has something else been released. I can only see those, but they seem to be a few weeks old?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

DEFEATEST said:


> So are the 11.10 ati drivers what were getting or has something else been released. I can only see those, but they seem to be a few weeks old?



The official 11.10 drivers aren't out yet, only previews of the drivers are out.

EA is recommending the 11.10 V3 preview drivers be downloaded for BF3.(Though thats mostly just advertising, what ever the lastest version is, they'll say it's the best one, though it might make a difference in BF3 if they did their testing)


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 25, 2011)

are friends in com centre and platoon still there from beta or did it get reset?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 25, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Still says the 25th for me. I'm going to wit till 11pm and if it doesn't go through then i'm just going to head to bed and wait for tomorrow.



You should have yours at midnight it looks like  since your on the east coast.  Just stay up  its only one hour more hour


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

ugh i don't want to go to class tomorrow! BF3 #1 Priority!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> are friends in com centre and platoon still there from beta or did it get reset?



Everything got nuked, but a new platoon was formed from the ashes.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> ugh i don't want to go to class tomorrow! BF3 #1 Priority!



I had a class today (local college), was posting on here a bit while he was giving the lecture.lol


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys, please add me  if you wanna play co-op or multi : MontagesnMore


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks mt_alex  i wasnt sure as it didnt get reset from alpha to beta


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Argh these guys that have been playing for hours are killing me...but I'll have my physical in two hours and all will be forgotten. I guess I'm not surprised it was so easy to spoof but wasn't expecting all the US servers live so early. People having to stick to SP or multi through VPN on a server on the other side of the planet is one thing...

Likely this is just all part of EA's plans to push more digital Origin sales!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I had a class today (local college), was posting on here a bit while he was giving the lecture.lol



I don't take my laptop to class yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

EA changed the release date due to everybody useing the koreon VPN


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I don't take my laptop to class yet.



Ahh, the course i'm taking actually has internet connected PC's already in the room (small LAN) so it makes it easy.lol

Guess i'll wait till midnight to see if BF3 will launch.

And if it doesn't launch then i'll just take the easy route by blaming it all on Obama and go to bed. lol


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> EA changed the release date due to everybody useing the koreon VPN



Well, good on them.  I just pulled my head out and realized that 22:00 is 10pm, not 11, so I'm all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2011)

So, an hour?


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT I CAN PLAY IT NOW!!!11!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

:3 So whos going to midnight launch?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Me headed to the Gamestop a few blocks away in a few minutes. 

So whaddaya think more often brings the most easy points (and is thus more help to the team)--tossing health packs or ammo?

And here's a nice quote from Guru3D:



> This game is gorgeous. Best looking game...period.
> I think the most outstanding feature is that the game is so well optimized. Future patches is going to make it even better.
> 
> I run the game at 2560x1600, Ultra settings, Motion blur off, No AA, Post AA high, AF x16, HBAO. With those settings, the game runs at 90-160fps.
> ...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

man this is killing me, I am stuck at work and to top if off all my friggin aircraft are falling over which means I will have to stay back tonight!!  WHY!!! 11!!1

I am going to get smashed by dickheads with noobtubes and ump's before I even get past rank 1.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

Health for sure, unless you get a team of snippers sitting in the back in a group of like 6. I can make 1k points a game just off healing/reviving


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah thats the worst part about waiting. Even though the people already playing are like .01% of the whole population if not less.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ahh, the course i'm taking actually has internet connected PC's already in the room (small LAN) so it makes it easy.lol
> 
> Guess i'll wait till midnight to see if BF3 will launch.
> 
> And if it doesn't launch then i'll just take the easy route by blaming it all on Obama and go to bed. lol



yeah my first class does too. I never go on them though


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Me headed to the Gamestop a few blocks away in a few minutes.
> 
> So whaddaya think more often brings the most easy points (and is thus more help to the team)--tossing health packs or ammo?
> 
> And here's a nice quote from Guru3D:



I would say stick with the medic bags first, at least until you get a few unlocks.  Assault seems have the more effective unlocks early.  I do love the ammo boxes too, there is something about endless nades that excites me


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine still says the 25th Oct and I got the email saying about the date change.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Good advice, thanks. And I played plenty of Support during beta so I'll do something diff now.

Ok I'm off...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2011)

Are we going to address the whole Rick's TS went down and his ass is off the Internet for like 3 weeks?

Battlelog VOIP works ok, but it is limited to 8 people.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Are we going to address the whole Rick's TS went down and his ass is off the Internet for like 3 weeks?
> 
> Battlelog VOIP works ok, but it is limited to 8 people.



join us here:
erocker.dyndns.org
pass: tpu

currently 8 ppl in the TS3


OMFG the game is soooo much better than the beta
and the rain 
lol

I want to try all the maps!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

Bah you tease! Post some gameplaay!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can now launch the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay guys so i can play ultra 1080p but motion blur is off, 2x mlaa , everything else ultra!!! I can't stop staring!!! I got a bong full weed and ima about to join multiplayer!


Avg fps - 35 fps ultra 
avp fps - 65 fps high

i have to download the new beta driver, this one lags the game :-\


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone else that plays single player, just a heads up. I noticed some issues with the lighting. Random flashing of shadows in bright lit areas. Not a deal breaker, but noticeable. I don't know if it's because I need to update drivers (updated with first preview 11.10 awhile back), or if it is an issue with the game itself. Gotta check it out.

EDIT:



Scrizz said:


> join us here:
> erocker.dyndns.org
> pass: tpu
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is definitely the game that I expected. Didn't worry too much about the beta, but seeing the end result justifies the $60 spent.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

Runs smooth on Ultra at 1080p with a single 6970, haven't ran Fraps to see the exact frames per second though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Been playing a bit, does feel a lot different than BC2 thats for sure. Got into a bit of a rhythm and got a bit of points as Support, but it does feel like Conquest will favor Engineer by a wide margin, though I am seeing some places for a feel good gun fights.



alexsubri said:


> Okay guys so i can play ultra 1080p but motion blur is off, 2x mlaa , everything else ultra!!! I can't stop staring!!! I got a bong full weed and ima about to join multiplayer!
> 
> 
> Avg fps - 35 fps ultra
> ...



TYPE LOUDER, I CAN'T HEAR YOU


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

Back from Midnight Release  played a decent bit of single player for PS3 and it doesn't look that bad lol but now for the PC install


----------



## Abe504 (Oct 25, 2011)

just got back from Gamestop to pickup a 360 copy, quietest launch ive ever been too. Maybe 20 people there


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

We had about 100 here lol but it was still quiet with just single player available to mess with :/


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> join us here:
> erocker.dyndns.org
> pass: tpu
> 
> ...



I'm hopping in shortly!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> just got back from Gamestop to pickup a 360 copy, quietest launch ive ever been too. Maybe 20 people there



yeah i went to the halo reach mid night launch at my gamestop and there were only like 40 or 50 people there


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good god I've never seen anything more beautiful.


----------



## Abe504 (Oct 25, 2011)

i will say after playing the xbox version, game looks great for a 360 game, not quite as good as crysis 2 on consoles but pretty good, but i think those gmes clearly maxed out the xbox. still fun even though plenty of dumbasses dont how to play rush or conquest. now pc version in a bit to see the eye candy


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

The first game download then the patch been killing me X_X


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

does anybody have long load times or just me?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> does anybody have long load times or just me?


Yeah nothing like BF2 , but longer then BFBC2. Large maps I imagine causes it. I'm
having a hell of time using options. Binding, Video they are both squirrley. Took tomorrow 
off so I'll work on it tomorrow morning. Nice Game though. Worth $45 for sure, plus got ME2 too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I have a kinda serious problem already. Use Q for strafe left and despite rebinding both the goddamn commorose still comes up and I cant move. Cleared and reset every which way it still comes up on Q. I hated it in BF2 and I hate it even more now. I want to punch all the whiners who made them bring it back.

Any bright ideas?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2011)

So this is sort of a bummer. With the latest  Nvidia drivers, I've had three crashes while playing BF3. It's crashed before the game had time to even heat up my cards so I know its not a thermal issue.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Who needs a Humvee when you got this?









No you cannot drive it


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So this is sort of a bummer. With the latest  Nvidia drivers, I've had three crashes while playing BF3. It's crashed before the game had time to even heat up my cards so I know its not a thermal issue.



dont feel too bad, i know my 5850 crossfire can handle it , but i have here and there FPS lags/droppages ...i have the latest drivers too. I've tried the BETAs as well. 

Oh, still an amazing game..never felt this happy before


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So this is sort of a bummer. With the latest  Nvidia drivers, I've had three crashes while playing BF3. It's crashed before the game had time to even heat up my cards so I know its not a thermal issue.



Hell, I've had three crashes as well, with ATI drivers.  I'm hoping it's a brand new game issue that will be ironed out.  I don't get crashes on any other game, even BFBC2, which can be finicky.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

I can play now weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Crashed twice too; last time setting keys in SP. Nothing about thsi is going well for me as yet damnit. Not the only one reporting the damn Q issue too. Whats the diff between Interact and Spot/Communication in Common anyway?


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

You have to click it when you are holding q to communicate

edit: despite the FPS issues, its minor for me. This game is epic on scales of epicness! 


here are some screens with my custom tweak (all ultra, 2x mlaa , motion blurr off, aa moderation = mediium)

goodnight ladies! my brain is fried!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

K so I finally jumped on MP after having sex with the campaign. The SP runs just amazing, but keep crashing in MP. Can't play more than 2 mins without crashing. 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah nothing like BF2 , but longer then BFBC2. Large maps I imagine causes it.



Longer than in the beta (i assume you're talking MP)?


----------



## raptori (Oct 25, 2011)

Any words about Physical Warfare pack did anyone got it??


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

OMFG its installing on my pc right now...

I think I just..... yup, oh dear, yes I messed myself.  Excuse me for a minute.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

So I see people running around with the DAO-12 already, I'm assuming they have the Physical Warfare pack, where the heck is our key for that? Ordered through Origin, but don't see the key on my game or in my email?


----------



## raptori (Oct 25, 2011)

after passing the release check of BF3 now I have 2 BFBC2 one is deluxe one is standard both with same serial .... :shadedshu .... Origin is still young,he messed him self




1Kurgan1 said:


> So I see people running around with the DAO-12 already, I'm assuming they have the Physical Warfare pack, where the heck is our key for that? Ordered through Origin, but don't see the key on my game or in my email?



yea where is your propaganda EA ??


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

SO I passed date checker.  Now battlelog tells me - Your account is not allowed to log in WTF!!


----------



## Frizz (Oct 25, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> SO I passed date checker.  Now battlelog tells me - Your account is not allowed to log in WTF!!



Once you pass date checker make sure your VPN is closed and that you're back to your normal IP before logging into Battlelog, you only need the VPN once to pass the date checker and then you can uninstall and never look back .


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 25, 2011)

What an incredible game. Played TDM straight through until I got my first service star with the M4A1. Until tomorrow, BF3.


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

random said:


> Once you pass date checker make sure your VPN is closed and that you're back to your normal IP before logging into Battlelog, you only need the VPN once to pass the date checker and then you can uninstall and never look back .



rATHER THAN 'UNINSTALL' I would say, set your Proxy settings back to normal!!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

random said:


> Once you pass date checker make sure your VPN is closed and that you're back to your normal IP before logging into Battlelog, you only need the VPN once to pass the date checker and then you can uninstall and never look back .



Yeah I tried that, still cannot get past battlelog login.  I have uninstalled game (i used dodgy torrent image) and downloading full game from origin.  see if that helps..

There are a lot of reports of people who bought from cjs keys not being allowed to log into battlelog.  There are also a lot of replies saying it works with a cjs key...


----------



## Frizz (Oct 25, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Yeah I tried that, still cannot get past battlelog login.  I have uninstalled game (i used dodgy torrent image) and downloading full game from origin.  see if that helps..
> 
> There are a lot of reports of people who bought from cjs keys not being allowed to log into battlelog.  There are also a lot of replies saying it works with a cjs key...



Hmm that is quite strange as my key works fine, I used a DVD Clone of a RU version for the preload of my Limited EU Key and it worked like a charm all I had to do was change the locale in the registry to US after it installed and everything was good to go.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

random said:


> Hmm that is quite strange as my key works fine, I used a DVD Clone of a RU version for the preload of my Limited EU Key and it worked like a charm all I had to do was change the locale in the registry to US after it installed and everything was good to go.



I did everything you did except change locale.  Do you think that might have been my problem?

My mate keep sms'in me telling me how good it is.... shit stirring little prick


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2011)

To Get the Physical Warfare Pack Unlocks:

Check your E-mail associated with your account.
Copy the Product Code from the E-mail
Go to Origin, click on the gear, click "Redeem code"
Paste, click next.

That is all.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2011)

SP looks kickass so far @ 2560x1600 and Ultra settings!!! I am using the latest drivers from Nvidia.



TheLaughingMan said:


> To Get the Physical Warfare Pack Unlocks:
> 
> Check your E-mail associated with your account.
> Copy the Product Code from the E-mail
> ...



Yep. Works great! Thanks


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lmao I pre ordered back in Feb And i get the karkand pack and warfare pack,I just got my email now.

Say Brand i sent request for platoon...


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

airforce mission is great, spectacular! still not heating my pc


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 25, 2011)

Completed SP already, was pretty dang good. I didn't have any crash to desktops. Quite pleasing.


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

playing at hardest level and no hurry to finish anything 

GPU: seems I mixed something up (fan speed % and usage %), I now did a more serious test, and the GPU runs at 100% (as expected) and maxes 65ºCelsius.


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 25, 2011)

how long did the sp take you to finish and what setting easy hard ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 25, 2011)

Took me 5 and a half hours on Normal.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> K so I finally jumped on MP after having sex with the campaign. The SP runs just amazing, but keep crashing in MP. Can't play more than 2 mins without crashing.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



instant curiosity as to whether they LAA patched SP, and not MP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

I played MP yesterday from 7PM to 12AM! I had such a fun time, I even played about 30 min this morning. Over all Its a ton better than the beta. Things they need to still improve on is some hit detection, I noticed that you still can die behind cover but not as often as the beta. Another thing is that the knifing of object to go through them still has somewhat of a lag (2-3 seconds). Still not cooking of grenades which is horrible.

GFX on the other hand is FANTASTIC! I played the beta on butchered medium but the release I play on all high with 4x AF no HBAO, Low AF, this gives me around an average of around 50 FPS and peaks around 80 in some maps. 

Also warfare pack is like laughingman said, you should have gotten an email at launch time last night and you can take the CDkey and redeem it under origin to unlock the shotgun with special ammo.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 25, 2011)

Bah this sucks, won't be getting my Physical Warfare Pack til the 27th, damn Aussie y u so slow


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

I was only able to play for a little while last night.  The game is vastly improved over the beta.  My only concern is the slow loading of the maps I played on.

The game looks and plays excellently and I serously can't wait to hop on when I get home tonight.  I have a feeling that my all of my spare time is now going to be in BF3.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

raptori said:


> Any words about Physical Warfare pack did anyone got it??





raptori said:


> after passing the release check of BF3 now I have 2 BFBC2 one is deluxe one is standard both with same serial .... :shadedshu .... Origin is still young,he messed him self
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bump! I don't have my shotty as well...anybody have infos? thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> bump! I don't have my shotty as well...anybody have infos? thanks



Check 5 posts up........ 

How did you just miss that?



brandonwh64 said:


> Also warfare pack is like laughingman said, you should have gotten an email at launch time last night and you can take the CDkey and redeem it under origin to unlock the shotgun with special ammo.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 25, 2011)

did you have to actually order the physical warfare pack, was it not included with the limited edition? I have no email, but d2d still says "pre-order" bonus is yet to be unlocked, so i think that may be it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

I preordered origin BF3 LE and got two emails last night with the BF3 CDkey and WP cdkey


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> dont feel too bad, i know my 5850 crossfire can handle it , but i have here and there FPS lags/droppages ...i have the latest drivers too. I've tried the BETAs as well.
> 
> Oh, still an amazing game..never felt this happy before



switching out that 965BE with a 1090T Overclocked to 4Ghz would probably net you a lot better results with crossfire.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

I may think about crossfire but it does quite well with just one for me.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a tip for anybody playing the SP, do it on Hard, cause even on Normal, way to easy.  I breezed through the first couple of missions so easy, no challenge really.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2011)

EPIC GREATNESS!!!

OMG I can't believe how beautiful this game is, and the scale and excitement of the battles. It feels truly next generation.

I run everything on high except FSAA post, which is on (high?) also. Good FPS, but some drops in the 40's, I think I even saw high 30's when things get really intense.

I don't know how much more demanding Ultra is, but that's as high as I'm taking my rig.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't connect to the teamspeak server using teamspeak 3 64 bit.

I use the information 


erocker.dyndns.org
and Pass: tpu

and keep getting an error. Do I need to portforward or something?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

Horrux said:


> EPIC GREATNESS!!!
> 
> OMG I can't believe how beautiful this game is, and the scale and excitement of the battles. It feels truly next generation.
> 
> ...



you have 2 570's, your hardware should have NO TROUBLE running the game on ultra. 

the only problem here is your CPU is seriously bottlenecking at 3.3Ghz. you need to take that to close to 4Ghz to really drive those 570's otherwise its just a waste

---
:EDIT:


you buy a $85.99 CPU cooler & a $189.99 CPU. and you run it at stock??? Waste money much?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea 570's should play the game on ultra with no issues, Also OC the 1100T to 4ghz. Ive noticed many of those newer thuban chips needing less voltage for 4ghz.



AphexDreamer said:


> I can't connect to the teamspeak server using teamspeak 3 64 bit.
> 
> I use the information
> 
> ...



It may be down, I just tried as well and got the same error. Erocker should be on later and he can let us know whats going on.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea 570's should play the game on ultra with no issues, Also OC the 1100T to 4ghz. Ive noticed many of those newer thuban chips needing less voltage for 4ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be down, I just tried as well and got the same error. Erocker should be on later and he can let us know whats going on.



Ah ok. Shouldn't have sent him the PM then


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2011)

This is my server guys, add it to your favorites!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf.../Serious-Gamers-Association-64-player-Mayhem/


----------



## Frizz (Oct 25, 2011)

HBAO with everything else on max kills my system, I find turning off AA Deferred while AA post on high and HBAO to clear out the edges adequately without the huge peformance hit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

So is it intentional that Medic is still called Assault? Seems a bit weird seeing as we have Support now.



random said:


> HBAO with everything else on max kills my system, I find turning off AA Deferred while AA post on high and HBAO to clear out the edges adequately without the huge peformance hit.



I haven't tried Max AA, but I been playing at 4x MSAA, and everything else on Ultra/Max Setting, and it's been playing fine. So seems our findings are about the same for the 6950 2GB.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

It is intentional.  They said pretty early on that Assault would be the medic class while Support provided ammo.  It's a little weird coming from BC2 to BF3 but it's not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm getting great performance on High settings with my system. Do you think I would see more if I update drivers?

Would it be worth it to get another 5770 to do crossfire?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just figured they would switch then name to make it pretty obvious what each kit was. With the Assault name it sounds like a run and gun lead the group class.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2011)

So, I managed to get sp going, still can't log into battlelog so will have to wait until Friday I suppose.

Just finished the jet mission and what can I say.  It is awesome, very intense and it managed to really draw you into the story.

I had a couple of funny glitches - 1 of the videos between levels repeated like 3 times before letting my go on, I think I bashed some keys and it kinda jumped a bit and loaded next level.  Weird 

I have everything on ultra with deffered AA off and motion blur off and get a fairly constant 60fps but I did see it drop to 30's once or twice.

Whats the go with the AMD crossifre logo on the screen, its there all the time not just during loading.  Friggin advertising on my visual acreage, fuck it off I say.


----------



## caleb (Oct 25, 2011)

Could some i7/8core bulldozer user register his CPU load and FPS on some scene with core affinity set differently ? 
8->6->4 ?
Curious cause I'm either going with i5 or with multi thread/8core with my next PC and its just gonna do BF for next 2 years.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 25, 2011)

Im very surprised at the performance I'm getting with a single 5870 and a q9550 on a 30 inch monitor. High 30's low 40's consistantly. And if I knock it down a smidge- the res that is- i can easily get in the 50's and 60's while still on high settings with aa turned off. I do find it looks a bit stretched on the monitor if I have it at anything other than 2560x1600 though. And I do get pausing after a while of play a second or 2 at a time. Not sure if it's heat or what. When I manually crank my fan to 60 % it does seem to stop it mostly. Anyhoo, simply awesome game mp wise.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just figured they would switch then name to make it pretty obvious what each kit was. With the Assault name it sounds like a run and gun lead the group class.



I watched one of the interview, and the guy said because Assault is always being in the front line, it's a better idea to give them the ability to "revive" people.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 25, 2011)

My game seemed to run choppy when i played MP last night, so i changed everything to High, and got 60-70fps consistently.  I think the choppiness was from the server though, cause even after that, got bad rubberbanding.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I'm getting great performance on High settings with my system. Do you think I would see more if I update drivers?
> 
> Would it be worth it to get another 5770 to do crossfire?



#1 Overclock Moar

#2 sell said 5770 and grab a GTX570/580

#3 play BF3

#4 Win


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2011)

My first BF3 experience was not too fun. I spent nearly two hours just trying to get the game working. When it finally worked, i played for like 15 minutes, then went to bed.

Seems liek the rest of the guys in TS were having fun though, so I am not sure why i had so many issues just getting it running, but such is life.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> My first BF3 experience was not too fun. I spent nearly two hours just trying to get the game working. When it finally worked, i played for like 15 minutes, then went to bed.
> 
> Seems liek the rest of the guys in TS were having fun though, so I am not sure why i had so many issues just getting it running, but such is life.



Maybe DICE didn't code in enough 'eh's or the Canadian Accent Pack wasn't ready for release yet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> My first BF3 experience was not too fun. I spent nearly two hours just trying to get the game working. When it finally worked, i played for like 15 minutes, then went to bed.
> 
> Seems liek the rest of the guys in TS were having fun though, so I am not sure why i had so many issues just getting it running, but such is life.



Not as bad as mine. Starting with going to my Gamestop to find they do not have PC versions even tho their website sold me one. So I ad to buy a download after all which I coulda done way earlier. 

And no one else here uses Q for something than spot/comm?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone else had issues on Caspian with rocks having pink skins on them and the textures on tanks going funky? Also should I OC my 2600K to look for even better performance in BF3? And can anyone confirm whether 11.10 preview 3 works better than 11.9?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> So, I managed to get sp going, still can't log into battlelog so will have to wait until Friday I suppose.
> 
> Just finished the jet mission and what can I say.  It is awesome, very intense and it managed to really draw you into the story.
> 
> ...




Go to your ACC control in the task bar click the first graphics card then go to crossfire disable Show Crossfire setting.That should get the grey AMD Crossfire logo off the screen.

Anyone playing the SP notice the story line seems like a jab at Black Ops? Fun so far got to laugh at some of the quotes in it.And Just the story itself,Multiplayer seems good too ,Anyone play Metro yet?  I have played the bigger maps metro what ?
Game is running fine on my end (better then beta )everything  ultra no AA ,The other setting for AA on normal, HABO on. @1900x1280


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

Latest news, latest news!

It's my duty to report on previous posted information that was not acurate. 
Given the fact that the game really looked underwhelming even at Ultra, I reinstalled the latest MHQL drivers from nVidia, with the option to perform a clean install activied this time.

WELL GENTLEMEN, NOW I AM AT REAL ULTRA.  Now it looks like heaven. Now it cooks the computer and now I feel the sweet framerate descend, halleluya. My post from 12 hours back should be disregarded. 

So be advised: if you had the previous beta drivers, maybe you need to take measures, like me. 

I will replay the SP missions I had finished to see the levels in all it's glory. It really makes a difference.


----------



## Abe504 (Oct 25, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Has anyone else had issues on Caspian with rocks having pink skins on them and the textures on tanks going funky? Also should I OC my 2600K to look for even better performance in BF3? And can anyone confirm whether 11.10 preview 3 works better than 11.9?



Are you playing on the Back to Acid map pack?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

erixx said:


> So be advised: if you had the previous beta drivers, maybe you need to take measures, like me.



LOL I told you your computer was broken. And I almost even mentioned drivers...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Maybe DICE didn't code in enough 'eh's or the Canadian Accent Pack wasn't ready for release yet.



Actually, I think DICE wanted the keyboard/mouse players to get at least one good night in before I came in and PWN'd everyone with my controller-using leet skills of physically-disabled awesome-sauce.





That and well, I got some reviews to work on anyway. I'm pretty limited in how much I can play anyway, as this cold weather is playing havoc on my shoulder, and painkillers and alcohol don't mix well.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

erixx said:


> Latest news, latest news!
> 
> It's my duty to report on previous posted information that was not acurate.
> Given the fact that the game really looked underwhelming even at Ultra, I reinstalled the latest MHQL drivers from nVidia, with the option to perform a clean install activied this time.
> ...



Seems I am going to be using the latest preview drivers for Catalyst when I get home to see if I see a real difference


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I watched one of the interview, and the guy said because Assault is always being in the front line, it's a better idea to give them the ability to "revive" people.



Usually infantry is your first line combat life savor unless you manage to somehow get a medic to tag along


----------



## meran (Oct 25, 2011)

i've seen a great jump in fps going from q9650@ 4ghz to 2500k@ stock!!!!! hope i see the same jump in bf3 my eyes wouldn't believe how fast is the sandy bridge in battlefield !!

edit :^^ bad company 2


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay, so guy's heres the deal. 

This is my video on Ultra Settings everything. I avg about 90 FPS because its inside and not a lot of open space. However, my FPS drops down to 35-40 and 60 sometimes because I think the drivers are a little bit iffy or the BF3 needs to have another hotfix for crossfire.

Heres the video: 










Lastly my questions are the following:

- If you have 5xxx or 6xxx crossfire, does your GPUs have lag issues or FPS droppages? It's not scaling that good for me in some maps

- Are your maps time loading a little bit longer than usual?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Okay, so guy's heres the deal.
> 
> This is my video on Ultra Settings everything. I avg about 90 FPS because its inside and not a lot of open space. However, my FPS drops down to 35-40 and 60 sometimes because I think the drivers are a little bit iffy or the BF3 needs to have another hotfix for crossfire.
> 
> ...



I was having some FPS drops but I think I need to install the latest preview drivers then check it out.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I was having some FPS drops but I think I need to install the latest preview drivers then check it out.



I have the latest patches and betas, what they need is a new hotfix for crossfire. The 11.9 CAP3 works a little better but not exactly where it needs to be :shadedsh:


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully the hotfix will come soon and we can enjoy the game even more.


----------



## KillerWRabbit (Oct 25, 2011)

plz add me!

Dam'it 3 days till the BF3 is in the post to me, and I am still wanting to get my 2 last weapon unlocks for BF2..... maybe I am giving too much away of my skill level. LOL

Can't wait


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 25, 2011)

Played a couple hours this morning 12:15am to a little after 2am. I spent a good amount of time just trying to save my setting changes. The game locks up almost every time I click 'yes' to save.

Anyways once I got all my settings changed I loaded up and played several matches, conquest, and the game runs so super good.

I'm playing 1920x1080 ultra everything, 4xAA, 16xAF all options enabled and my FPS ranged from 73 to 160+ though mostly i'm in the 85-100 range. I'm running the 11.10 cats.

I couldn't be happier.

Oh yeah I could...is there a way to change game options while not IN the game? Right now it seems I have to be in a match if I want to make any changes to controls, audio, video etc... kinda lame.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Played a couple hours this morning 12:15am to a little after 2am. I spent a good amount of time just trying to save my setting changes. The game locks up almost every time I click 'yes' to save.
> 
> Anyways once I got all my settings changed I loaded up and played several matches, conquest, and the game runs so super good.
> 
> ...



what kind of GPU you are running?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> what kind of GPU you are running?



It's in my specs under my avatar but I'm running two 6970 2gb cards in CF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Oh yeah I could...is there a way to change game options while not IN the game? Right now it seems I have to be in a match if I want to make any changes to controls, audio, video etc... kinda lame.



Nope, there is no main menu for the game since it uses battlelog.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> It's in my specs under my avatar but I'm running two 6970 2gb cards in CF



yea...i could use an upgrade to 6950 and flash it to 6970


----------



## Chewers (Oct 25, 2011)

for god sake, can they do something correct? I cant get it on full-screen. Doesn't matter which version of drivers installed i get error:







And with latest 285.62 my pc crashes constantly (blank screen which is caused by kernel crash - only this time nvidia can recover it)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> #1 Overclock Moar
> 
> #2 sell said 5770 and grab a GTX570/580
> 
> ...



I don't see the point in spend $340 for a GTX 570, or over $400 for a 580, when a 6950 2GB card plays the game on Ultra just fine and is only $260.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chewers said:


> for god sake, can they do something correct? I cant get it on full-screen. Doesn't matter which version of drivers installed i get error:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111025/Capture.png
> 
> And with latest 285.62 my pc crashes constantly (blank screen which is caused by kernel crash - only this time nvidia can recover it)



I have noticed there is alot of glitches/errors for Nvidia card owners for this game.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea, I feel sorry for the nVidia users


----------



## Chewers (Oct 25, 2011)

thinking to change camp to RED if they wont improve anything within one hour (HD5850 awaiting in shelf


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone getting micro stutters with crossfire enabled? And also which are the best drivers atm for AMD users?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alex, I think your huge frame drop is a Vram issue. 1GB on these 5850s cannot take all ultra with mixed AA/AF  even in crossfire it only uses 1GB

The 6950/70 2gb cards have a much higher advantage. I would like to see how a 5850 2gb does (they were made but don't know anyone that purchased one since the price was much higher)



Chewers said:


> thinking to change camp to RED if they wont improve anything within one hour (HD5850 awaiting in shelf



A good clocking 5850 can OC and touch a 560TI in alot of games, Its not the fastest card out there but it isnt a slouch either


----------



## Chewers (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> ...
> A good clocking 5850 can OC and touch a 560TI in alot of games, Its not the fastest card out there but it isnt a slouch either



Its only one i have at home from AMD camp. Im so pissed about NVidia and BF3


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Alex, I think your huge frame drop is a Vram issue. 1GB on these 5850s cannot take all ultra with mixed AA/AF  even in crossfire it only uses 1GB
> 
> The 6950/70 2gb cards have a much higher advantage. I would like to see how a 5850 2gb does (they were made but don't know anyone that purchased one since the price was much higher)
> 
> ...



I have a 5850 Crossfire, BIOS flashed with a XFX XXX 5870 @ 900/1250  and I adjusted the motherboards vrm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

What I mean about the Vram is that the 5850 only has 1gb and the 6950/70's have 2GB the extra Vram helps out ALOT in large textured areas like you mentioned. thats why your FPS tanks when going into large areas


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

GPU-Z shows me using like 1900MB+ Dedicated and like 450 Dynamic so idk wtf to think. Its not tanking and never recovering like the beta did...

What are the other best tank and vehicle map(s) besides Caspian?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> GPU-Z shows me using like 1900MB+ Dedicated and like 450 Dynamic so idk wtf to think. Its not tanking and never recovering like the beta did...
> 
> What are the other best tank and vehicle map(s) besides Caspian?



I played one were your in a bazzar that had tanks and infantry which was very nice!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool. Inf has never been my strongest point especially on a game I'm still getting used to not to mention my kinda wonky keys (moved them all one to the right for now so I don't need Q for anything...though commorose moves to the key I rebind tho spotting does not grr). So I need to stick to tanks and AA and stuff for now mainly I think.

Hey can anyone think of a reason why I sohuld not use my main side mouse button for both Enter/Exit _and_ Interact? Isn't Interact primarily for Rush e.g. MCOMS? Though I ask cause I could be forgetting another use/need.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Honestly its mostly user dependent. I leave almost everything as is except the sensitivity of the mouse and my knife is one of my side mouse buttons.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

Certainly doesn't take 2x GTX 580's to max out at 1080p as mentioned in the past, peaks at about 50 FPS with a single 6970 and stays mostly in the 40's FPS range unless things start blowing up in your face. For a solid 60 frames and higher (not sure why anyone would want to go higher then 60 though) then you probably have to move into GTX 580/SLI territory.

Haven't checked the memory usage on my card in game, but one advantage the AMD cards could have is the extra memory, not sure if BF3 is very VRAM heavy though.

Anyways, i'm really enjoying Damvand Peak, Grand Bazzr and Operation Firestorm.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah just trying to make sure something about that particular overlapping combo isn;t going to screw me up in some situation. I can't imagine it would but finding out the hard way is the worst.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 25, 2011)

meran said:


> i've seen a great jump in fps going from q9650@ 4ghz to 2500k@ stock!!!!! hope i see the same jump in bf3 my eyes wouldn't believe how fast is the sandy bridge in battlefield !!
> 
> edit :^^ bad company 2



I made the same jump (q9550 @ 4Nhz) to a 2500k. BC2 was a night and day difference when the new CPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sandy Bridge did numbers for many 775 owners. Hell I would probably get a FPS jump for a I7 920.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 25, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 servers under heavy traffic*



> Unprecedented demand may affect online performance tonight in Battlefield 3. We're aware of the issue and doing everything possible on our end to make sure the servers are working at 100%. We apologize for any dips in performance you may experience, but want to assure you they are only temporary.
> In the meantime, hang tight, we're on it.



Link


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Link



I kinda figured this, Many people on EA forums are bitching and griping about stupid things and they do not realize that alot of things cannot be planned for. This all relates to Murphy's Law


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I kinda figured this, Many people on EA forums are bitching and griping about stupid things and they do not realize that alot of things cannot be planned for. This all relates to Murphy's Law



Yea the site has been slow also... Waiting on it so I can play lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Some people were complaining last night that they could not get into servers, I had no issue getting into servers but they were quite laggy even the low ping ones I joined.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

I bloody love that Huey!! It felt smooth like butter! I def need to use joystick with jets and maybe with attack chopper but I may be able to get a hang of it. The big thing for me with attack chopper is throttle control. Sometime I forget to use W when dodging crap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I bloody love that Huey!! It felt smooth like butter! I def need to use joystick with jets and maybe with attack chopper but I may be able to get a hang of it. The big thing for me with attack chopper is throttle control. Sometime I forget to use W when dodging crap.



I was able to fly the jets once I figured out I could release the W button after it was fully throttled LOL. I was doing great until another jet gets me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was able to fly the jets once I figured out I could release the W button after it was fully throttled LOL. I was doing great until another jet gets me.



eh for me, the pitch controls were funky. I like inverted when jetting but normal when copter. BF2 let me set for each type. They should keep it that way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

People are mad about the jet speed but if the jets flew any faster, they would go out of the map quickly and be hard as hell to shoot down.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 25, 2011)

Woot finally downloading, decent speeds too  Be done and ready to go in 20min


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Anyone getting micro stutters with crossfire enabled? And also which are the best drivers atm for AMD users?



nope just server lag,As for drivers try either 11.9 with the new cap4 or 11.10ver3 with cap4.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> nope just server lag,As for drivers try either 11.9 with the new cap4 or 11.10ver3 with cap4.



I'm using 11.10 v.3, no CAP and have ULPS disabled in the registry. Works perfectly. I'm pretty sure ULPS was causing stuttering.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm using 11.10 v.3, no CAP and have ULPS disabled in the registry. Works perfectly.



Is the TS up today?


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is the TS up today?



Yeah, it's up now. I stayed up way too late last night and turned the server off when I was in zombie mode.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 25, 2011)

does anyone else seem to kinda lag when they shoot?


----------



## ctrain (Oct 25, 2011)

random said:


> HBAO with everything else on max kills my system, I find turning off AA Deferred while AA post on high and HBAO to clear out the edges adequately without the huge peformance hit.



Deferred AA is really heavy on performance, post AA seems considerably cheaper and the quality is really nice even on low. SSAO looks very similar too to HBAO and is cheaper as well.

I've found you can get like 95% of the quality with considerably higher performance just by playing a bit with settings.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> What I mean about the Vram is that the 5850 only has 1gb and the 6950/70's have 2GB the extra Vram helps out ALOT in large textured areas like you mentioned. thats why your FPS tanks when going into large areas



Yes, but isn't 1GB + 1GB = 2 GB? Crossfire Mode


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yeah, it's up now. I stayed up way too late last night and turned the server off when I was in zombie mode.



I stayed up late but made myself goto bed at 12 or I would have never made it to work LOL

*Announcement*

If anyone has any questions, concerns, or requests about the BF3 clubhouse Feel free to PM me at any time 



alexsubri said:


> Yes, but isn't 1GB + 1GB = 2 GB? Crossfire Mode



No, It only uses 1GB, it doesn't combine the Vram


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Yes, but isn't 1GB + 1GB = 2 GB? Crossfire Mode



Negatory.  It's still 1GB.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 25, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Negatory.  It's still 1GB.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

alexsubri said:


>



This is why 2GB cards have a higher advantage


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Hell, I've had three crashes as well, with ATI drivers.  I'm hoping it's a brand new game issue that will be ironed out.  I don't get crashes on any other game, even BFBC2, which can be finicky.



Yeah, no other game has every crashed on me, including BC2 maxed out. And I don't mean that I just crashed to desktop, my entire system hangs.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yeah, no other game has every crashed on me, including BC2 maxed out. And I don't mean that I just crashed to desktop, my entire system hangs.



Check your other drivers as well, like sound, etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea Driver issue plagued people like crazyeyez and when he finally figured it out, BF3 was about to come out.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2011)

For CrossFire users. Disable ULPS.

Run->type: regedit ->ctrl+F ->type: ULPS.  There will be two entries in folders 001 and 002 named "EnableULPS" set them both to 0. Restart.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2011)

MetaCritic score for the PC version.  The user score is contrasting the reviewer score.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

Downvoted based on the single player campaign.

Wait.  There's a single player campaign?!


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 25, 2011)

The game is pretty well optimized.  I have two 570 GTX's and at 2560x1600 with Ultra setting, No AA, and no HBAO, getting 80+ FPS.  Most BF players don't care about SP.  BF2 and 2142 did not have SP and they did fine.  Hell the only time I will play SP is when my internet is down.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm using 11.10 v.3, no CAP and have ULPS disabled in the registry. Works perfectly. I'm pretty sure ULPS was causing stuttering.



What is ULPS Erocker i might give the other post a try even though I have no problems?


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> What is ULPS Erocker i might give the other post a try even though I have no problems?



ULPS puts the 2nd card in a "ultra low power state" when not in use. This seems to be interfering with CrossFire and playing this game. With it disabled, the 2nd card will idle the same way as the 1st card.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> ULPS puts the 2nd card in a "ultra low power state" when not in use. This seems to be interfering with CrossFire and playing this game. With it disabled, the 2nd card will idle the same way as the 1st card.



Oh thanks I might try it out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good find erocker!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> For CrossFire users. Disable ULPS.
> 
> Run->type: regedit ->ctrl+F ->type: ULPS.  There will be two entries in folders 001 and 002 named "EnableULPS" set them both to 0. Restart.



Yeah nice find. I already have it disabled via Trixx to allow OC with Crossfire. So that's the easiest way by far; there's a checkbox in Settings.

And yeah how sweet would it be if multigpu did combine the vram. What another major selling point. Frankly, it really sucks that it doesn't. If you used a 512 and a 1GB you'd have only 512 total. I'm not sure if the technological reasons behind it admittedly...


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2011)

I am sure this has been covered.... (I did look briefly in this thread very briefly) But is anyone else getting the crazy ass stuttering? Just a quick answer would be nice..... also has EA or Dice released any statement on it yet??? I believe I saw maybe a fix being talked about here for Xfire but not SLI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Its mainly LAG. I was getting stuttering and rubber banding in most of the servers off and on. they are working to fix most of the overload it has created


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its mainly LAG. I was getting stuttering and rubber banding in most of the servers off and on. they are working to fix most of the overload it has created



Thanks appreciate it.... I was gonna say that I had a hard time believing my GTX 580's were stressing that much. As well as my FPS weren't bad. I also tried switching back and forth between the beta drivers and the New nvidia drivers..... still no change.....

So at least I am glad that it appears EA knows about it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

Sooo hows everyone liking BF3?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Sooo hows everyone liking BF3?



It's totally lame.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Sooo hows everyone liking BF3?



LOVING IT! didn't you preorder as well?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOVING IT! didn't you preorder as well?



Yee for the PS3, I'm going to go get it in a bit.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm loving it too....

No wait, eurozone bullshit means we cant play till midnight on Thursday.  WTF were EA thinking?

Still, it gives it a few days for the bugs to get ironed out server side so maybe things will be smoother by Friday....

Still, sitting on desktop and can't play it.  Dang!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 25, 2011)

Playing at Ultra settings I'm blown away by the visuals. So very cool. I got killed this morning several times because I was looking around lol!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Yee for the PS3, I'm going to go get it in a bit.



Why? PC is were its at but thats your personal pref then I understand


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why? PC is were its at but thats your personal pref then I understand



That preorder was from waaay back when I still had my 4650! lol I didn't think I would have a good enough rig so I just got ps3 :3 If I do see some pc gameplay I can just give this copy to my sister (who wants BF3 anyway) and get it for PC


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you can find someone getting rid of a 4870 1GB cheap (they are about 50-70$ used) then you should have no issues on medium with alittle AA


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh I have a 6850 now, which should run it just fine,just when I pre ordered the game I only had a 4650 1 gig DDR2 and I didn't want to have to play it on low on my pc, I would much rather play it on low on my ps3  I'll see if they will give me a pc copy instead of PS3


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 25, 2011)

Free BF3 dogtags here. Don't know what they are good for but anyway:

http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/battlefield-3-dog-tag-item-giveaway/


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 25, 2011)

Chewers said:


> And with latest 285.62 my pc crashes constantly (blank screen which is caused by kernel crash - only this time nvidia can recover it)


back up on the GPU overclock a bit, or pump up a tiny bit of voltage.


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

i am loving BF3, yeah. 

NOw trying GPU overclocking FTW


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

Should I just disable the ULPS in folders 0001 and 0002, or all 4 folders (0000,0001,0002,0003)?


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Should I just disable the ULPS in folders 0001 and 0002, or all 4 folders (0000,0001,0002,0003)?



All of them if the ulps key is in there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Use Trixx! Are you guys not running overclock3ed gpus at all? Surprised it's not already disabled...


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Use Trixx! Are you guys not running overclock3ed gpus at all? Surprised it's not already disabled...



I have issues with 3rd party OC'ing programs and not adjusting my power settings. On my 2nd card it always defaults back to 0% when I set it to 20%. I use the RacerX mod for my clocks.


----------



## meran (Oct 25, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I made the same jump (q9550 @ 4Nhz) to a 2500k. BC2 was a night and day difference when the new CPU.



is it so for bf3  i used to get frames down to 30ies on my single oced 5850 still dont have a copy due to pre order issues for my region   i hope i can get it before the holidays  ie 3-4 days


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to trifire my 5970+5870 this weekend.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> MetaCritic score for the PC version.  The user score is contrasting the reviewer score.



Any score in the red is going to be a biased score. BF3 even for PC pulled in a lot more COD fanboys, and you can review without proof of purchase, sometimes User reviews are crap as well.



Crap Daddy said:


> Free BF3 dogtags here. Don't know what they are good for but anyway:
> 
> http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/battlefield-3-dog-tag-item-giveaway/



Those are sexy, just got my pair, finally something decent to use as my tags.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 25, 2011)

Since I still have no access to the game until the 27th when it unlocks in my region I found this benchmark review to kill time:

http://benchmark3d.com/battlefield-3-benchmark

It's far from what we'd call a proper benchmark but anyway the interesting fact is how FPS are on 2,3 and four cores, stock and OC.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm using 11.10 v.3, no CAP and have ULPS disabled in the registry. Works perfectly. I'm pretty sure ULPS was causing stuttering.



no problem with ULPS or lag here running 11.10 cap3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> no problem with ULPS or lag here running 11.10 cap3



Think the ULPS only matters for CF users. I didn't know what it was and his first post I was wondering myself, but he clarifies that it's for those running CF a few posts later.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah I run the 11.10's too and have no issues.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Think the ULPS only matters for CF users. I didn't know what it was and his first post I was wondering myself, but he clarifies that it's for those running CF a few posts later.



I'm going to disable that as well. It makes sense to do so if running CF.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

I had a customer today that was concerned that her Alienware with a Reference 6950 would not handle WoW. OMG ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

Played a few games and to my suprise, I didn't have any stutters. There was some server lag that everyone was complaining, but nothing from my end. So hopefully it's safe to say that disabling ULPS helped 10000000x 

Thanks so much ^^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2011)

Do we have a TPU Server yet?


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2011)

PII 940 @ 3.4Ghz, GTX 480@ 850Mhz Core, 1700Mhz Shader, 2100 Mem.

My resolution is 1920x1200 all setting ultra with HBAO. No lag or stuttering.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty surprised my HD4770 runs the game this well. All settings on medium but I feel I could bump it up some more.. looks great. Anyone experience the 3rd person bug?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm...Back to Karkland "expansion" not up yet?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 25, 2011)

Did they say it would be? It's a DLC pack that in the game box states will be released later.


----------



## Ejjman1 (Oct 25, 2011)

TPU server up yet?

Unless I missed it in first post 


i7 920 stock, GTX 480, Full Everything, 1920x1200, never dips below 30 FPS


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 25, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Did they say it would be? It's a DLC pack that in the game box states will be released later.



Ahh ok, that makes sense.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Any score in the red is going to be a biased score. BF3 even for PC pulled in a lot more COD fanboys, and you can review without proof of purchase, sometimes User reviews are crap as well.


The same is also said about anyone giving the game a 10.  Right now there are people having problems with the game: CTD, freezing, odd high frame rate stuttering (no not micro stuttering), getting disconnected from the server, odd Admin kicks, black screen while loading, over size chat screen when screens are lower then 1080, mouse acceleration problems and other issues.  This is from people using the most current video card drivers.  

So, I can see why some are upset about the condition of the game.  Specially if they can't play it.  It doesn't mean they are bias or COD fans it just means they expected more then what they got.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 25, 2011)

i haven't begun to compare, but "art of war central" has 64 man servers for $90/mo(48 = $68/mo), with savings on quarterly, etc. you can also add teamspeak , 24 slots was like $8. i was going to go in on a server - do we want to start planning this?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

Is anyone here having problems with the ultra settings not working at all? I tried enabling them and it froze my computer for some reason after the settings "enabled" but they were not working correctly at all, everything had black lines going through it and looked horrid, High settings worked fine but I am curious if anyone knows how to fix this? ULPS is off and I have the latest CAP's installed as well, also I am using the 11.10 v3 drivers.


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok for today. I tried to join games with TPU platoon members, but or full or "my buddy lags over the ocean"... anyway, great great great game...


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel retarded because I didn't pre-order this and have to wait until the weekend to purchase it. I have to sit here and read about how much fun you guys are having.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 25, 2011)

Just applied for the Platoon.  Game runs 2-3 times better than it did in Beta.  I can run on High with a constant 30fps in almost all maps.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow I just got out of server and this is what I seen ...I am friends with me ...Bug or hacker stealing accounts ,You can not send yourself a friend request right?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Just applied for the Platoon.  Game runs 2-3 times better than it did in Beta.  I can run on High with a constant 30fps in almost all maps.


I am running at around 50 at 1080p on Ultra , but scaled down a couple settings and put AA at 2x. This game runs pretty damn good for us with a little older 1 gig cards. It'll at least keep me happy until the 7000 series. I have it on my second computer on a 22" CRT and ultra also (GTX460)and seems to run well. Haven't frapped it yet though. Still do a lot of tweaks with key bindings and crap. The game is fun as hell, but man I'm getting slaughtered. Getting a lot of points , just dieing a lot. The Norm


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to lose my damn mind.... First my Ultra won't work right for some reason, then I get random BSOD while trying to load into the game.....


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

*avatar?*

How do I change my avatar on the Battle log? do I have to use that Gravatar thing?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yep



EDIT: there it goes, its all good now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

It will propagate over there eventually...

Congrats to the half-blind old man Idaho on his first MVP ribbon. I have yet to do better than MVP3


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2011)

Render.drawfps 1 
is your friend.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love how the Engi Russians w/ an AK-74u look like S.T.A.L.K.E.R.S.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2011)

So MSAA and even HBAO are obvious big hits but what graphics options besides shadows can/should I lower to squeeze out some more frames without affecting IQ too greatly?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

god my physical copy!!! time to veg out all day and play it!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Does it have a Mass Effect 3 beta coupon?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Does it have a Mass Effect 3 beta coupon?



yes


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

Just wait until you see how broken the game is nvidiaintel :/ I loved the beta but honestly the beta was running much smoother than this crap they call a final release, even with the latest game patch their are still graphical issues that make it near unplayable on some systems as well as extensive crashing :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Just wait until you see how broken the game is nvidiaintel :/ I loved the beta but honestly the beta was running much smoother than this crap they call a final release, even with the latest game patch their are still graphical issues that make it near unplayable on some systems as well as extensive crashing :/



*cough* immature GPU drivers *cough*

Maybe because not only is Frostbite II a completely new engine, but its also the most demanding


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah.

There are def issues but the game is not broken across the board, not even close, especially compared to pretty much all other releases and not just battlefield games.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> *cough* immature GPU drivers *cough*
> 
> Maybe because not only is Frostbite II a completely new engine, but its also the most demanding



Even so wait until you see what I am talking about, it may be a new engine but that is no excuse for a game to be this broken at release especially after the beta....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Even so wait until you see what I am talking about, it may be a new engine but that is no excuse for a game to be this broken at release especially after the beta....



Your the only one that has complained to me about this game. So far all im hearing is good things, and even if there are some issues i never let that get in the way. We should all be happy that this game was built from the ground up for us PC gamers rather then the traditional console ports


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The same is also said about anyone giving the game a 10.  Right now there are people having problems with the game: CTD, freezing, odd high frame rate stuttering (no not micro stuttering), getting disconnected from the server, odd Admin kicks, black screen while loading, over size chat screen when screens are lower then 1080, mouse acceleration problems and other issues.  This is from people using the most current video card drivers.
> 
> So, I can see why some are upset about the condition of the game.  Specially if they can't play it.  It doesn't mean they are bias or COD fans it just means they expected more then what they got.



I agree on 10's, obviously it's not perfect. But 8's or 9's I can see. I don't rate games on CTD's or any of the other things you listed, unless they don't fix the problems is a decently quick manner. I actually rate the game on the game. And a lot of those issues remain in MP games for years, even the most polished ones.

Reading all of the "red" reviews. 1 guy says it's a great game, but has to give it a 0 since they blantantly copied COD, another gives it a 0 because it was so bad he was crying the entire time he played it, another "beautiful graphics don't make this game good", one actually wrote a decent review of why he dislikes it (battlelog and such) but no way does that make it a 0, one says the graphics are bad (lol?). And numerous under the 5 rating just say bad SP (which apparently tanks the rating of a series that use to never even have SP), or say it's Battlelog. Almost every review I just listed is a biased or bad review. I ain't a huge fan of Origin, but it's working fine, Battlelog is working fine. These are just rage reviews when their emotions are running hot, and I would discount almost all except the one guy complaining about Origin and Battlelog (the one that gave it a 0) simply because he actually wrote a lot, and his details in problem, but he just went way extreme on his rating.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Your the only one that has complained to me about this game. So far all im hearing is good things, and even if there are some issues i never let that get in the way. We should all be happy that this game was built from the ground up for us PC gamers rather then the traditional console ports



When a game is so broken at release that patches actually make things worse to the point consumers are unable to even get the product to load properly I am sure that I might be one of the few TPU members having severe issues and mentioning in here but I am far from the only TPU member who has a nearly unplayable game due to a rushed release. 

Currently waiting 23 minutes for an EA tech support agent to vent to.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 26, 2011)

Should have bought the LE sooner now i have to resort to shady cd key business


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

So today my party features don't work. When I try and join a friends party it says "Party not found", when I click "Create Party" nothing at all happens.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn it! I shot down a jet with a tank shell and was spamming F12 realizing that I'm on Origin and not Steam. So no screen shots. 

It was so epic D:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Currently waiting 23 minutes for an EA tech support agent to vent to.



Well other than a few crashes (hey im running a just released game on infant drivers on a highly overclocked PC including third party software to do my dual GPUs) but if you want to complain to them about the only specific, actual broken thing I've seen it's rebinding Spot/Communication. You can remap but it stays attached to Q still as well no matter what. And also spotting doesn't shift with the remap just the stupid ass uselss-at-present Command Rose which they hastily and incompletely added to appease virginal whiners on teh UK forum and as a result have a totally misfunctioning bind and essential command for anyone not using default Q (and rendering the game unplayable for people who use that key to strafe as commrose kills mouse input).

Im using autokey to get around it myself. Cant chat tho and spotting is not the key Ive set it to be.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Hmmm...Back to Karkland "expansion" not up yet?



Yeah I'm wanting a map I know a little bit. 
Loving the Mobile AA on Helicopters. 
Hard to down jets , but it is cake on Helicopters.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

What I intend to complain about is their broken game drivers/broken match joining/broken keybindings/and the non-working ultra settings some players are experiencing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys check it out! I've been working on the BF3 Config Utility all day and I should have a build out tomorrow!  Check here


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like they are about to get patching they just took down origin.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

wow this is frustrating. I can't do anything. Ive installed the Battlelog plugin like 4 times


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

Origin has been taken down for the moment so that could be why.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Origin has been taken down for the moment so that could be why.



its still up for me....well i mean its still running


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

It should be telling you that it is offline right now  unless I just got fucked by EA....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It should be telling you that it is offline right now  unless I just got fucked by EA....



where is it saying that??


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

It told me Origin was unavailable but this was right after I tried asking for tech support and got a very rude agent who ended the session without making any communication effort at all....

Now Origin is back lol >.< stupid weirdness


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

And the in-game textures are still completely screwed for me :/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

On an empty 64 caspian in Chicago help me fill it!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...745403457/Another-GameServers-com-BF3-Server/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG this mission is hard. Getting to the bridge and manning the LMG is like impossible. i get up there get the LMG and die. there is NO COVER at all


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> And the in-game textures are still completely screwed for me :/



what do you mean? they are perfectly fine. the palm tree doesnt have as much tesselation on it as it did with the E3 videos but still


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what do you mean? they are perfectly fine. the palm tree doesnt have as much tesselation on it as it did with the E3 videos but still



Sorry I meant my Ultra settings, they installed wrong or something and they look like shit, black and stripy and like DOOM for some reason, high works just fine and so do max settings in Crysis 2 so I know its not my cards :/


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> OMG this mission is hard. Getting to the bridge and manning the LMG is like impossible. i get up there get the LMG and die. there is NO COVER at all



I went prone on the bridge to try to avoid some of the fire.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah thats is pissing me off. this mission where you have to man the LMG its the 1st of the story not the prologue. i kill like 5 guys then get worked. I did it once. then got killed right after


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

also i dont know why people are complaining about GPU usage. my GTX470 is being used at 100%.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

GPU usage isn't an issue for me and I swear I have just about every other problem lol >.>


----------



## xenocide (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> GPU usage isn't an issue for me and I swear I have just about every other problem lol >.>



Then clearly there is something wrong with your setup.  Almost nobody is experiencing problems (sans some Keybind issues).  I reccomend a clean install, or a clean GPU Driver install.  Obviously if you wanted to go bananas you could reformat, but as long as you reinstall correctly you should be fine.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, quick question, I hope this is the right place to ask this:

I'm trying to install BF3, I'm at the Origin installer thingy and the status says "preparing" but nothing has happened for the last 10 mins, not even the DVD seems to be reading, should I wait longer?

Thanks for your help


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

Warlock.  Reboot and retry.  It shouldn't take nearly that long.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Then clearly there is something wrong with your setup.  Almost nobody is experiencing problems (sans some Keybind issues).  I reccomend a clean install, or a clean GPU Driver install.  Obviously if you wanted to go bananas you could reformat, but as long as you reinstall correctly you should be fine.



If im not mistaken I have done several clean GPU Driver installs, uninstall CCC/Driver Sweeper for all of the random AMD stuff then re-install? And to clarify besides my ultra graphics settings being messed up most of my problems are connection based/stupid new game crap


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.reddit.com/r/gamingpc/comments/lon8o/how_to_unlock_bf3_if_it_hasnt_unlocked_in_your/ For the UK people


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2011)

I just noticed that brandon is now the OP instead of MailMan.  When did this happen?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Man it looks a lot better without Post Proc AA.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 26, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I just noticed that brandon is now the OP instead of MailMan.  When did this happen?



Prob after the 30th time he was banned


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree on 10's, obviously it's not perfect. But 8's or 9's I can see. I don't rate games on CTD's or any of the other things you listed, unless they don't fix the problems is a decently quick manner. I actually rate the game on the game. And a lot of those issues remain in MP games for years, even the most polished ones.
> 
> Reading all of the "red" reviews. 1 guy says it's a great game, but has to give it a 0 since they blantantly copied COD, another gives it a 0 because it was so bad he was crying the entire time he played it, another "beautiful graphics don't make this game good", one actually wrote a decent review of why he dislikes it (battlelog and such) but no way does that make it a 0, one says the graphics are bad (lol?). And numerous under the 5 rating just say bad SP (which apparently tanks the rating of a series that use to never even have SP), or say it's Battlelog. Almost every review I just listed is a biased or bad review. I ain't a huge fan of Origin, but it's working fine, Battlelog is working fine. These are just rage reviews when their emotions are running hot, and I would discount almost all except the one guy complaining about Origin and Battlelog (the one that gave it a 0) simply because he actually wrote a lot, and his details in problem, but he just went way extreme on his rating.



SP impression right here.  Many points are made and for the most part the SP isn't good.  As for the graphics I think they are talking about the blue tint and the high contrast. There is a pretty big thread about that here. As previously posted, there are people who currently can't play the game as it either freezes or CTD. So it makes sense they are upset about it.  Currently there is no fix in sight.  Some are even experience CTD or freezing for single player.  

Let alone the problems if you can play it...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 26, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Warlock.  Reboot and retry.  It shouldn't take nearly that long.



Yes, left my PC on for 25 mins, when I came back it was still "preparing" the installation  Should have read your post sooner, I rebooted, inserted the disk again and now it's installing... That was really weird


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

god this game is absolutely incredible! Just finished the jet mission and thats by far my favorite!!! So exilerating!!!


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 26, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> MetaCritic score for the PC version.  The user score is contrasting the reviewer score.



Yeah, the net user score is being bogged down by the usual hoard of little bitches who cant get thier hardware working properly and cant stand the fact that it will take several months of patches in order to iron out the many bugs before the game is in a sublime state which make it serioulsy popular for years to come.

When BF2 first came out, it was buggy as hell and ran horrendously on even the highest end hardware at the time, yet until now it is the undisputed king of PC online shooters.


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Man it looks a lot better without Post Proc AA.



What do you mean? Combined with the other aa or by itself?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 26, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> As previously posted, there are people who currently can't play the game as it either freezes or CTD. So it makes sense they are upset about it.  Currently there is no fix in sight.  Some are even experience CTD or freezing for single player.
> 
> Let alone the problems if you can play it...



I find that hard to believe, I have 3 people in my house who have this game and 1 next door all our systems vary in specs, we've got a gtx580, 5850, 6870 and 2x q6600's and a 2500k running the game and none of which are experiencing problems that those people are talking about. I mean we do get a CTD because of the disconnected from server thing and bugs out sometimes but it rarely happens enough for any of us to consider it a game breaking bug or to cause someone to be upset.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, left my PC on for 25 mins, when I came back it was still "preparing" the installation  Should have read your post sooner, I rebooted, inserted the disk again and now it's installing... That was really weird



Technology is weird sometimes.  I'm glad it was a simple problem.  Don't forget to add me on Origin/Battlelog: DannibusX


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> What do you mean? Combined with the other aa or by itself?



I mean turn post to off. Using 2X MSAA. 

Just unlocked mines. Time to have some sneaky fun. Haven't noticed any yet so people will be looking out for them even less than usual. 

Also does anyone have any idea how the tesselation slider in Cat drivers may affect this game? Right now have on App Controlled greyed out on 64x.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel that the tanks and APCs need a buff of some kind. Guys with RPGs make them useless. I was on some urban map and I kept having RPGs shot at me with no way to retaliate. 

The gun on the Tank is AP and has no splash damage, do you unlock HE rounds? The APC gun also needs a slight damage buff. I could not kill RPGs guys with the APCs gun.

I have not had a chance to fly yet.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 26, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> I feel that the tanks and APCs need a buff of some kind. Guys with RPGs make them useless. I was on some urban map and I kept having RPGs shot at me with no way to retaliate.
> 
> The gun on the Tank is AP and has no splash damage, do you unlock HE rounds? The APC gun also needs a slight damage buff. I could not kill RPGs guys with the APCs gun.
> 
> I have not had a chance to fly yet.



Not crying about these just thing they could be tweaked. There are alot of people whinging on the forum, threatening to never buy an EA game again etc etc.

No warning about incoming RPG's and the fact that engies have 4 rockets each and 1/3rd of the players are eng. I think vehicles need a buff too. 

Aircraft and heli's are useless especially if there is an AA with heatseekers in the map.

My heard hurts from all the damn colours.

M249 saw is a PIA to go up against same with m416. I know they are unlocks but those two kill me more than anything. 

Shotguns are fine.

Replacing medkit with GL launcher is a stupid idea most will pick GL.

Humvee's and Vodniks do rediculous amounts of damage especially in Grand Bazaar where the can cover the central alley. 

Snipers are ok.

Pistols are far too weak up close, talking 6-8 hits for a kill at 10m.

Keep getting killed when I get around a corner.

Oh and not a game problem but people setting up fucking MG's in doorways and not realizing the entire team is standing behind them.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 26, 2011)

My 64-slot server is up and running and starts rounds with just one player, for those who want to practice flying and whatnot. I set it on Caspian Border coz I know it's one map with plentiful vehicles.

So if anyone is in the mood to practice flying tonight, go right ahead, it's here:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf.../Serious-Gamers-Association-64-player-Mayhem/

I would ask that you put it into your favorites and join up once in a while, help keep it populated and whatnot. My clan certainly isn't filling it all by ourselves.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Not crying about these just thing they could be tweaked. There are alot of people whinging on the forum, threatening to never buy an EA game again etc etc.



Same poop, different scoop. As for vehicles needing a "buff" how about unlocks like Maintenance and HMG? The customization is not only leaps and bounds above BC2 but you can choose more options and buffs than just one in this game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

wow! what an incredible game this is. I don't know why people are bitching about the single player story. I love it. Its not your run of the mill CoD style single player either. its realistic. 

Also graphics in this game are unbelievable as well. This game is AMAZING!!!!       DICE!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 26, 2011)

I reinstalled the latest Nvidia drivers and that seems to have fixed the crashing issue I was having. As for my temps, I replaced the TIM on my 480s with some MX-3 and my temps dropped 10-15c on my cards, wow.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wow! what an incredible game this is. I don't know why people are bitching about the single player story. I love it. Its not your run of the mill CoD style single player either. its realistic.
> 
> Also graphics in this game are unbelievable as well.



Yeah it really does look great now that I have Textures on HQ in Cat drivers and no Post AA. Can't wait until can turn up MSAA to 4x.

But dude why the hell are you flipping out about SP that's not where this game is at. It's Battlefield 3.

Nobody has any comments or ifo re. Tesselation?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it really does look great now that I have Textures on HQ in Cat drivers and no Post AA. Can't wait until can turn up MSAA to 4x.
> 
> But dude why the hell are you flipping out about SP that;s not where this game is at. It's Battlefield 3.



dude, no matter the game. I play Single player and beat it always first before multiplayer. its just my tradition and i like it like that. I don't understand why people are saying the single player sucks. I love it!

I just have my shizz maxed out on Ultra with 4x AA in game, AA POST off, and HBAO



> Nobody has any comments or ifo re. Tesselation?



there is tesselation where it should be. its not crysis where theres tesselation on everything, when their shouldn't be. Its used in the right spots.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I reinstalled the latest Nvidia drivers and that seems to have fixed the crashing issue I was having. As for my temps, I replaced the TIM on my 480s with some MX-3 and my temps dropped 10-15c on my cards, wow.



yeah these nvidia BF3 drivers are solid

is there a TPU server for multiplayer?? If so we should all hit it up later tonight


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 26, 2011)

erm...what are the Back to Karkand maps at?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> erm...what are the Back to Karkand maps at?



those aren't out yet  

They arent out for another month i think. its just if you got the limited edition you get them at no extra charge when they release


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I'm going to lose my damn mind.... First my Ultra won't work right for some reason, then I get random BSOD while trying to load into the game.....



My 5850 crossfire was giving me issues as well..I would get frozen screens, auto kicks, fps drops, not scaling correctly, etc. Hopefully ATI will release a new hotfix or CAP


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So MSAA and even HBAO are obvious big hits but what graphics options besides shadows can/should I lower to squeeze out some more frames without affecting IQ too greatly?



just make your textures on ultra, everything else high. Disable MSAA and Motion Blur


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Got a few friends over and enjoying a LAN party right now, had an amazing round with Mortars(I was laughing hysterically this whole round)...










And working on some other good rounds.







EastCoasthandle said:


> SP impression right here.  Many points are made and for the most part the SP isn't good.  As for the graphics I think they are talking about the blue tint and the high contrast. There is a pretty big thread about that here. As previously posted, there are people who currently can't play the game as it either freezes or CTD. So it makes sense they are upset about it.  Currently there is no fix in sight.  Some are even experience CTD or freezing for single player.
> 
> Let alone the problems if you can play it...



Those people left their SP impressions in the reviews, I know what others feel of it, ok SP, nothing amazing, but not bad. They were talking about the blue tint and high contrast, but also mention the head bob and movement. I don't mind the tint(I honestly don't even notice it), don't see how that makes it bad graphics.

And I'm not sure how many of these people have truly played other MP PC games. Most I own seem to have issues of the bat. Just look at the last 2 months, Dead Island and RAGE, and both were fixed within days, and there was "no fix in sight" for those either. They are continuing patching, just because they don't jump up and down and yell it out doesn't mean it's not getting done. Everyone had such a large bug up their ass for Commo Rose, like I said all along, put that time into making the game run good. Hopefully the people having problems are those people, maybe next time they will have a different reaction.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> dude, no matter the game. I play Single player and beat it always first before multiplayer. its just my tradition and i like it like that. I don't understand why people are saying the single player sucks. I love it!



Cool cool. As for Tesselation my question was re. possibility of tweaking perf and or IQ via the Tess slider in the AMD Catalyst drivers.



alexsubri said:


> My 5850 crossfire was giving me issues as well..I would get frozen screens, auto kicks, fps drops, not scaling correctly, etc. Hopefully ATI will release a new hotfix or CAP
> 
> just make your textures on ultra, everything else high. Disable MSAA and Motion Blur



Did you disable ULPS? Cool thx for advice tho want def want to keep MSAA as the overall IQ seems much sharper than Post.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2011)

they already told people running god damn xfire

to use cat 11.10 version 3 with 11.9 cap 3 and presto xfire works tadaa hip hip hurray. if it dosent work for you your doing wrong

yes im being honest and trolling at the same time, forum multi tasking at its best


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2011)

So awesome.  I jacked my shit up, so now I'm re-downloading the entire 11.4GB file.  Speeds are nothing like they were during preload, either.

You get your rig working, Crazy?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys should have bought NVIDIA.

No trolling intended.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2011)

lol glad i got a physical disk, i had to use CMD to get it to install properly but way faster then download. 

as for Kid412003 im running xfire and no problems here  fps is silky smooth


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> You guys should have bought NVIDIA.
> 
> No trolling intended.



Haven't had a single issue with my ATI/AMD card.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> So awesome.  I jacked my shit up, so now I'm re-downloading the entire 11.4GB file.  Speeds are nothing like they were during preload, either.
> 
> You get your rig working, Crazy?



I did too. Tried a repair like an idiot cuz some dude said it grabbed an "update". Mine grabbed 48MB but then couldn't install it. I must be new here.

D/L started at 8MB/sec now down to 3.2 :/


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> dude, no matter the game. I play Single player and beat it always first before multiplayer. its just my tradition and i like it like that. I don't understand why people are saying the single player sucks. I love it!



I couldn't agree more. I do the exact thing as you, if there's a SP, I beat it first before devoting countless hours to multiplayer.

I loved the story line of the campaign. I thought it was very engaging, and definitely had a great pace. It's doesn't go over the top with explosions like the CoD series uses now to grab your attention. It's a situation that could take place, especially in the Iranian theater. It's not the ultimate SP action that trumps all competition, but I think it's definitely worth investing some time to beat it.

Bravo to DICE for a very well put together SP for a game that traditionally has no SP.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor dinosaur D:


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I did too. Tried a repair like an idiot cuz some dude said it grabbed an "update". Mine grabbed 48MB but then couldn't install it. I must be new here.
> 
> D/L started at 8MB/sec now down to 3.2 :/



Yup.  I needed the repair, my game would freeze up in the options menu all the time.  But Origin never got passed "Finalizing Update" so like a schmuck I exited out.  I don't know if that had squat to do with it, but then I was caught in a "Ready to Install" loop.  Click install, wait while it does it's jazz, then "Ready to Install" pops back up.  The thing that made it even worse was I tried a system restore, that didn't pan out, had to restart in safe mode, I just took my optical drive out so I couldn't repair from the disk...Jesus, what a fuck around.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Poor dinosaur D:
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24/rats_for_candy/bf32011-10-2521-21-47-05.jpg



Nice. SP? Still looking for the obligatory sand castle in multi.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I wish my Battlefield 3 was more than a webpage with the amazing ability to load up what appears to be a game that lacks any sort of main menu and black locks my pc upon exit.

Its safe to say I wont touch this Rage/Brink/Stranger's Wrath 2.0 for a few months.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey has anyone experienced an issue with key binding not recognizing the mouse 3 (wheel) button?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I couldn't agree more. I do the exact thing as you, if there's a SP, I beat it first before devoting countless hours to multiplayer.
> 
> I loved the story line of the campaign. I thought it was very engaging, and definitely had a great pace. It's doesn't go over the top with explosions like the CoD series uses now to grab your attention. It's a situation that could take place, especially in the Iranian theater. It's not the ultimate SP action that trumps all competition, but I think it's definitely worth investing some time to beat it.
> 
> Bravo to DICE for a very well put together SP for a game that traditionally has no SP.



honestly, i LOVE the campaign far me then i did with CoD MW series. Mainly because this story is something thats like realistic and could happen. I also love the game because of the realism and animations and everything!!!!


----------



## devguy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry if this has been addressed already, but does anyone else not have the notification to press a certain key during the single player?  For example, at the very beginning when you are on the subway, you have to press a key to take the shotgun off the door, but that notification isn't shown on my PC.  It made things really annoying in the level where you act as a copilot and are going through the procedure to prepare the jet (I didn't know what to do, so I basically hit every key over and over until something happened).


----------



## caleb (Oct 26, 2011)

@devguy buy the original game.


----------



## devguy (Oct 26, 2011)

caleb said:


> @devguy buy the original game.



Wha?  I've seen these notifications on video walkthroughs of the PC and console versions.  I just don't have it on my PC.  What does the original game have to do with it (BF1942...?)


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

That sucks, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## devguy (Oct 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> That sucks, I feel sorry for you.



Thanks for taking the time out of your day to help me resolve my issue.  The Battlefield 3 clubhouse is obviously full of caring individuals.  :shadedshu


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

devguy said:


> Thanks for taking the time out of your day to help me resolve my issue.  The Battlefield 3 clubhouse is obviously full of caring individuals.  :shadedshu



try a reinstall


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

applied for the TPU platoon!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

MadClown said:


> Well, I wish my Battlefield 3 was more than a webpage with the amazing ability to load up what appears to be a game that lacks any sort of main menu and black locks my pc upon exit.
> 
> Its safe to say I wont touch this Rage/Brink/Stranger's Wrath 2.0 for a few months.



oh jesus. not another complainer about battlelog

Anyone know how to change your Origin ID name. mines 989A i want to change it to something like normal haha


----------



## caleb (Oct 26, 2011)

@devguy sorry dude I saw some peep complaining about it on some torrent page so I assumed you run a downloaded version

nvidiaintelftw they might change it on EA support chat but be prepared for 3 hours of waiting.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

caleb said:


> @devguy sorry dude I saw some peep complaining about it on some torrent page so I assumed you run a downloaded version
> 
> nvidiaintelftw they might change it on EA support chat but be prepared for 3 hours of waiting.



i read theres a way you can do it now on your own. i jsut can't remember where that was


----------



## xenocide (Oct 26, 2011)

I am almost tempted to do a full blown review (for you guys of course ) since there is such a rift between the SP reviews from users and from critics.  I will have to check this SP out myself despite initially feeling no obligation to play it at all.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> i read theres a way you can do it now on your own. i jsut can't remember where that was



You could make a new soldier somehow that uses a different name (I think).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you want to change your Origin ID?

Here you Go!


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't even install it, DX installer keeps failing, stopping the entire install process. Same thing happened with Beta, but the fix for that doesn't work for this. Fml. 

"DirectX Setup Error: An internal error occurred." Anyone know a fix?

Fixed it. Removed all of the CAB files from the DX installer folder in the BF3 directory. Bastard installed, now downloading the 568MB (day 1?) patch.


----------



## Funtoss (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anybody know the release date for this in new zealand?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Does anybody know the release date for this in new zealand?



isnt it the 28th??


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 26, 2011)

K so after disabling ULPS I thought I was in the clear. After a few games, straight back to stuttering/lagging like a motherf@$&!

So I disabled Crossfire and to my suprise, bang it stopped. Played for 3-4 hrs without one single hiccup. I have everything on the pre-set High settings. It doesn't dip below 55FPS.

That's amazing for a single 6870. What's funny is, this is my first time running any game on a single 6870. Never knew it packed a nice punch, especially for the price.

So hopefully AMD will release some nice drivers for CFX users.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> K so after disabling ULPS I thought I was in the clear. After a few games, straight back to stuttering/lagging like a motherf@$&!
> 
> So I disabled Crossfire and to my suprise, bang it stopped. Played for 3-4 hrs without one single hiccup. I have everything on the pre-set High settings. It doesn't dip below 55FPS.
> 
> ...



my gameplay is solid with a single GTX470 on all Ultra high maxed out 1920x 1200 with 4x AA and 16x AF


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

Me too 

Ah, guys, being all in the TPU platoon in Battlelog, I find it unnecesary to have any friends in the Origin app, so I deleted everyone there, to make Origin a nearly silent resident


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

So i have read that some people think the contrast is too high in the game. I think Battlefield since BC has always been a pretty bright game. I love the overall lighting though.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

Damnit!!! I just found a couple bugs:

Keybindings
-------------
It says "Hold ESC to delete the current key assignment", it does not.
Then on the same Key bindings page, if you press "Restore defaults" it does not only restore KEY DEFAULTS, it restores ALL THE SETTINGS (audio, video, etc etc) !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

has anyone gone to OCN and looked at the Battlefield 3 Information thread? Everyone over there is complaining. Jesus christ this is sickening.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> Damnit!!! I just found a couple bugs:
> 
> Keybindings
> -------------
> ...



thats been known for quite a while. I haven't messed with them because controls are fine as is. 

A lot of people over at OCN obviously did not play BF2 when it first released. WHen it released it was bug filled to all hell. At this point BF3 is much better but multiplayer bugs it seems could be fixed. Which they will, Dice is full of perfectionists


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know your concept of for 'a while' but the game was released yesterday, 
I have no criticism I just inform. BF3 ROXORZ lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Frizz (Oct 26, 2011)

To anyone in Australia waiting:

http://au.gamespot.com/news/6342260...et-date-broken?tag=updates;editor;all;title;1


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Oct 26, 2011)

What's your favorite FOV?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Same poop, different scoop. As for vehicles needing a "buff" how about unlocks like Maintenance and HMG? The customization is not only leaps and bounds above BC2 but you can choose more options and buffs than just one in this game.



Vehicles still get turned to scrap metal within a few seconds. For example me and my squad were in a tank. We came under rpg attack from 2 guys so two of us started repairing the M1A2 while it was fighting back and it died despite two engies constantly repairing it.

Oh and Gully I was just on a server there and it was a hacked server which forced you to spawn outside the map where to guys just aimbotted you over and over again. I have vid proof and the server name what should I do. 






UK DAMNCheaters.com #1 RUSH Hardcore


----------



## Horrux (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I agree, the heavy tanks at least need a buff, it's pretty ridiculous. They were fine in BC2, now in this game they look like they were made out of recycled tin cans.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 26, 2011)

After much debate I got this game for X360 and after playing the beta on PC and xbox I decided I was tired of the upgrade game, im sure i'll get bashed for it but IMO what they pullled off on the xbox is nothing short of amazing, it looks as better than the beta did on high easily.  I beat it last night and i must say the first missions do not do the game justice, so i have no regrets selling off my "high end" PC and just enjoying the game without all the work that you have to do to get it playing right on PC.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I decided to never eat ribeye steaks again, and only eat bottom round.  Yummy


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> K so after disabling ULPS I thought I was in the clear. After a few games, straight back to stuttering/lagging like a motherf@$&!
> 
> So I disabled Crossfire and to my suprise, bang it stopped. Played for 3-4 hrs without one single hiccup. I have everything on the pre-set High settings. It doesn't dip below 55FPS.
> 
> ...



I have ran a single 6870 for a year in a half and 
it has done great for me on BFBC2 and BF3 so far. 
Everything is maxed except AA. Running 1080P. 
Though I may tone a couple more things down. If
I'm in a close quarters fire fight I always lose. It may
be the card or the fact I have no unlocked weapons yet. 
Plus I have slower reaction time because I'm an old fart.
Looks Great though !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, If you seen me online last night, it wasn't me playing it was......... MY sister  She is a hardcore gamer but mainly console stuff like WII and Xbox 360. She said BF3 was the best game she has ever played in FPS! She even flew jets around and she have NEVER played a FPS game on PC! She leveled me up to LVL5 from LVL3 last night just by sitting in the APC and heat seaking jets and helis on capsian border lol

over all it was a trip watching her talk shit and really get into the game


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2011)

Lt_JWS said:


> After much debate I got this game for X360 and after playing the beta on PC and xbox I decided I was tired of the upgrade game, im sure i'll get bashed for it but IMO what they pullled off on the xbox is nothing short of amazing, it looks as better than the beta did on high easily.  I beat it last night and i must say the first missions do not do the game justice, so i have no regrets selling off my "high end" PC and just enjoying the game without all the work that you have to do to get it playing right on PC.



My son uses Xbox and he is very impressed with the game.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

Lt_JWS said:


> After much debate I got this game for X360 and after playing the beta on PC and xbox I decided I was tired of the upgrade game, im sure i'll get bashed for it but IMO what they pullled off on the xbox is nothing short of amazing, it looks as better than the beta did on high easily.  I beat it last night and i must say the first missions do not do the game justice, so i have no regrets selling off my "high end" PC and just enjoying the game without all the work that you have to do to get it playing right on PC.



you almost had a point until you had to try and turn it around.

all i had to do to get it playing?: download, install. play. 
you had to go to a store to get an xbox disc, you have to pay for gold for any real experience, you are playing a shooting game with auto-aim and a controller.

imo you are dealing with more crap to play then i am.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 26, 2011)

I am so bummed....  I cannot log into battlelog.  I get a message - YOUR ACCOUNT IS NOT ALLOWED TO LOGIN.

I have fucking tried everything, re-installing game, cleaning internet cache, disabling all firewalls etc.  Apparantly there are a lot of people having this issue.

I have been trying all night to get onto live chat with ea and am finally nearly there.

Already missed the official launch by 30mins.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I am so bummed....  I cannot log into battlelog.  I get a message - YOUR ACCOUNT IS NOT ALLOWED TO LOGIN.
> 
> I have fucking tried everything, re-installing game, cleaning internet cache, disabling all firewalls etc.  Apparantly there are a lot of people having this issue.
> 
> ...



thanks for making me glad i havent bought it yet.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anybody tried the Co-op part of the game yet?  Heard there were unlocks in there that could be used for the MP.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 26, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Well, I decided to never eat ribeye steaks again, and only eat bottom round.  Yummy



I lol'd but now I am hungry. 





newbsandwich said:


> Has anybody tried the Co-op part of the game yet?  Heard there were unlocks in there that could be used for the MP.



Yeah I finished it with a friend, you get 7 unlocks from it which I don't think you can unlock through normal Multiplayer modes, the gameplay for coop is arcade type fun.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thanks for making me glad i havent bought it yet.



Don't know why you are happy you aren't playing it already, it really is great.  So much better than the beta, no real glitches.  Had fun flying around last night, finally got heat seekers on the jet, changes the game.  Now i need to get flares on the chopper to have a chance.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Don't know why you are happy you aren't playing it already, it really is great.  So much better than the beta, no real glitches.  Had fun flying around last night, finally got heat seekers on the jet, changes the game.  Now i need to get flares on the chopper to have a chance.



because its not even officially out here yet. location, location, location.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Has anybody tried the Co-op part of the game yet?  Heard there were unlocks in there that could be used for the MP.



yes, i need like 20 points to unlock a pistol in mp, first unlock from co op. i am up for it later today if anyone else is.

also,* i am looking at getting a server.* I was going to get it in chicago, as that's closer to the middle of the country than ny (where i am). anyone feel like going in on it? i plan to have it up today.

note: i am talking about individuals throwing $5-$10 a month for the servers, not actually going half or anything.


----------



## caleb (Oct 26, 2011)

I did the proxy change trick and it unlocked the game no problems.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> because its not even officially out here yet. location, location, location.



Well, try the VPN trick, and start playing already!  No need to wait, cut to the front of the line


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

Lt_JWS said:


> After much debate I got this game for X360 and after playing the beta on PC and xbox I decided I was tired of the upgrade game, im sure i'll get bashed for it but IMO what they pullled off on the xbox is nothing short of amazing, it looks as better than the beta did on high easily.  I beat it last night and i must say the first missions do not do the game justice, so i have no regrets selling off my "high end" PC and just enjoying the game without all the work that you have to do to get it playing right on PC.



the thing with upgrades is. you only really have to do it once every 3-4years depending how good your system is.

Judging by your 'highend' rig in your spec - It doesnt suprise me a single bit that you chose to go console.

Had you had a better more upto date system with beefier graphics you would have been able to enjoy the beta more even though it was locked to high settings only. 

That 360 alone is probably more powerful then your PC but lets not go there.

---

Upgrades dont have to cost the earth. Many people are fairly happy to shell out £300-500 on medium range components every few years to keep their systems in the game before a major overhaul if they think their systems are getting bogged down. 

Im not bashing you. Im just saying PC games can be worth that little bit of extra effort that you put into them.

Depending which way the wind blows after DICE has gone against the tradition of building games from the console up. If devs start building games from the PC up. things can only get better and better and PC gaming.

Hell....Even the CoD franchise might come back to its roots and release a non-console port.
even though they already pissed off and alienated even most of the hardcore fans from that golden era. They can release one but people are still butthurt and extremely bitter towards IW/Activision for taking the CoD franchise which started off so strongly and whoring it out for the console fan boi's, so they probably wont get a lot of sales on the pc platform due to heavily enforced boycotting from the PC crowd.

I'll be f**ked if I ever pick up another CoD game.

-----

64 players on a multiplayer server can be a lot of fun my friend. - that is all


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2011)

[Rant Warning] Please ignore if you don't like.

I want to create a new thread to complain but i guess i can do it here .

I installed BF3 on my SSD, and it starts slower than BC2 which is on a regular hard drive.

The whole battlelog and Origin are bullshit. I still can't get over this.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> [Rant Warning] Please ignore if you don't like.
> 
> I want to create a new thread to complain but i guess i can do it here .
> 
> ...



[sarcasm warning]slap self in face if do not like

Uninstall BF3, Get refund, Wait for CoD:MW3 = Winning


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had battlefield crash on me like 3 times, I had it restart my computer once and I've also experienced longer than it should take load times. 

Aside from all that no other problems thus far.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

hahah lol

What I notice is that loading times are unconsistent: sometimes it loads in seconds (no SDD here) sometimes it loads slow (more than a minute for sure)

Then I played on a Japanese 64 server it was more responsive than some Euro server. 

Lance Corporal now...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 26, 2011)

Has any one got this problem "You were kicked from the server by an administrator. " what ever server i join i get kicked ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 26, 2011)

I keep getting this







and random lock ups when playing BF3. Only happens in BF3.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Has any one got this problem "You were kicked from the server by an administrator. " what ever server i join i get kicked ?



i've had it happen a few times, but not every time. how far away are the servers you try?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2011)

Man I've been kicked from two server now for no reason!

I don't get it? I'm playing and then while I'm playing I get kicked with the message you have been kicked my administrator.


----------



## fireblade77 (Oct 26, 2011)

im in the uk and ive just got my BF3 early in the post as its not released until this friday so ive installed it and done the 472mb patch and now it does a check for the release date of this software and says i cant play until friday. 
that is just cruel.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

ok i have a server up, it's  us/chicago. i know we are not all in that area but it was the centermost location available in the us, and i wasn't going to pay for an overseas server (sorry  )

TechPowerUp! ~ US/Chicago ~ Conquest64 

I will make another few posts later on, to make sure everyone catches it. it will also be in my sig. i am asking as many people as are willing to load into this server sometime tonight. i want to get it a presence in the browser so non-TPUers will see it too. also, if brandon would add it to the OP (i'll pm him too).

and again, i plan to change the name when i get the ok. i am going through settings now. any suggestions for maps to be removed etc? anyone want to admin or get a reserved slot can pm me, i would ask for at least $5 for that though.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

Many servers auto-kick when clanmembers are entering and there are not enough 'slots'.... Dont worry.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> Me too
> 
> Ah, guys, being all in the TPU platoon in Battlelog, I find it unnecesary to have any friends in the Origin app, so I deleted everyone there, to make Origin a nearly silent resident


Well we are all glad to hear you dumped us  Damn who we gonna bother now ? Oh yeah the other 3 dozen people

Hey I just found my Physical Warfare pack in my e-mail. What is that gonna give me ? I'm like the Battlelog more every day.
The party thing is sweet and you can block any one who annoys you and I can check everything from work. It is pretty handy I think. Plus clicking on links allows you to go straight to any server some one sets up. Pretty damn easy. I have to say though my K/D is horrible. Lower then I ever was in BFBC2. My accuracy is just as bad. I may have to do some graphic tweaks tonight. I'm forgetting to compensate for bullet drop too. How far off do you have to worry about bullet drop ? 100 yards or more ?
I also think I may have my mouse way to sensitive right now 
for the amount of recoil the weapons have and over compensate for that.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been shopping for a new GPU this morning.

Now I got a whole new system in mind.  This is a fuggin' disease, I swear.  Alcoholism but on a scale that scares my bank account.

Can't decide between 6950/70 Xfire or 570/80 SLI.  Gotta be 2GB cards though.


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone. does any one know if they are giving any rewards or perks for developer tags or anything. I stabbed a dice developer last night nothing personal strictly self defense but i remember something like this for the beta and 2142.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ok i have a server up, it's  us/chicago. i know we are not all in that area but it was the centermost location available in the us, and i wasn't going to pay for an overseas server (sorry  )
> 
> TechPowerUp! ~ US/Chicago ~ Conquest64
> 
> ...



Troll TPU.  Make it a 24/7 Operation Metro Rush server for 48 hours.  Then remove the map from the playlist for eternity.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> Good morning everyone. does any one know if they are giving any rewards or perks for developer tags or anything. I stabbed a dice developer last night nothing personal strictly self defense but i remember something like this for the beta and 2142.



Yes, I myself do have DICE Dev tags . You should be able to check my stats and see who I got them from, if I remember correctly.


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, I myself do have DICE Dev tags . You should be able to check my stats and see who I got them from, if I remember correctly.



what do we get lolipops or something?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

Look:







Also got my first "Ace" pin in the same round.  was a good round, for sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I am so bummed....  I cannot log into battlelog.  I get a message - YOUR ACCOUNT IS NOT ALLOWED TO LOGIN.
> 
> I have fucking tried everything, re-installing game, cleaning internet cache, disabling all firewalls etc.  Apparantly there are a lot of people having this issue.
> 
> ...




Did you add your CDkey to your origin account? You must do that and use your origin login to get into battlelog


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Look:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44106&stc=1&d=1319641711
> 
> ...



this is the one i got. Hope i did this right im not much of a poster forum guy


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i've had it happen a few times, but not every time. how far away are the servers you try?



I fixed the problem it was punk  buster 1 file was missing which i had to download manually.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's always fun spawning with my back facing the enemy or joining a server were no one can spawn until they suicide.

Fun fun fun


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> this is the one i got. Hope i did this right im not much of a poster forum guy



Yep, that works. If you do an "advanced reply", you'll see a "yellow stamp"; click it, and you'll be able to post the image in a larger form like I did. To get the link that goes between the tags, right click the link under "attachments", and "copy shortcut", then paste the shortcut between the tags.


[pic]shortcut[/pic]


"pic" gets replaced with "img" for it to work right.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

Need some advice on this everybody, whenever I try to use Ultra settings they are messed up and do not display correctly, I am sure it is not my graphics cards going as they are only a month old and Ultra settings were working before one of the patches they released, Should I try a reinstall of the game? Also I cannot edit my graphics settings without the game locking up :/

Any help/tips for this would be great :/


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Need some advice on this everybody, whenever I try to use Ultra settings they are messed up and do not display correctly, I am sure it is not my graphics cards going as they are only a month old and Ultra settings were working before one of the patches they released, Should I try a reinstall of the game? Also I cannot edit my graphics settings without the game locking up :/
> 
> Any help/tips for this would be great :/



First:  Did you flash your cards with the 6970 unlock?  If so, that may be the problem, if not then...

...I would clean and reinstall my video drivers/CAP.  Failing that I would undo any overclock on my system.  I would also check my sound drivers and DX for updates.  If none of those work, reinstalling the game would be top priority, but I would also opt for a wipe/reinstallation of Windows.

Also, try removing one of your cards to see if they both work individually.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> First:  Did you flash your cards with the 6970 unlock?  If so, that may be the problem, if not then...
> 
> ...I would clean and reinstall my video drivers/CAP.  Failing that I would undo any overclock on my system.  I would also check my sound drivers and DX for updates.  If none of those work, reinstalling the game would be top priority, but I would also opt for a wipe/reinstallation of Windows.
> 
> Also, try removing one of your cards to see if they both work individually.



No overclocks or flashing on my cards or cpu, can I have specific instructions for a completely clean video drivers/CAP install because I have uninstalled them all and used driver sweeper to remove anything for AMD from my system and still have that issue afterwards. Also I have no DirectX updates available, I will check for sound driver updates but would they be likely to fix this? Reinstalling Windows would have to be my last resort because it would be a significant hassle :/

Edit: Will check this again when back from school X_X so agravating lol.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well after getting some time to play im rather impressed, only problem I have is the first game i try to join loads to a black screen.
Kudos to DICE and EA for having working servers for the most part on day 1.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sympathetic to anyone having technical issues but a lot less so if your attitude about it rude and reactionary (these people have likely done little to no troubleshooting in general) and say the game sucks or is broken. Anyone who thinks it's inherently bad or that DICE has ripped them off (and there are plenty on other forums incl. Battlelog) is an impatient tool with their heads up their asses, a chip on their shoulder or simply an agenda. Perhaps some are a combo of all three.

And this is coming from a guy who has to use Autokey for his accustomed binds and can't chat in-game now nor spot easily until they patch it.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, persojnally, I;ve done al lteh troubleshooting possible, including re-downlaoding the app 5 times now since launch.

That's near 55GB of downlaods, because Origin is BROKEN.


I've literally wasted 8 hours troubleshooting my issues, to find that Origin sucks, and if you try the "repair installation" option, it will download and "update". 

The update breaks the game, and makes it so it won't even start and is not recognized as a valid Win32 application. When this happens, you need to re-download.

Which I have done now, like I said, 5 times.


When it works, it works great, but actaully getting it working has to be one of the most problematic things possible.

However, I am more than aware that the problem is mostly driver, and not the game. Still very frustrating though.

Of course, I didn't have any problems at all until I called EA, and the agent hung up on me..since then, nothing but problems.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the thing with upgrades is. you only really have to do it once every 3-4years depending how good your system is.
> 
> Judging by your 'highend' rig in your spec - It doesnt suprise me a single bit that you chose to go console.
> 
> ...



FYI i had a 955X4 @3.8Ghz 8gigs of 1866 DDR3, and a highly overclocked 6850   I've just grown tired of constantly upgrading my PC... not that it wasn't fast I was just never happy with it and just don't have time for the hassle anymore... it was fun a few years ago!


----------



## douglatins (Oct 26, 2011)

Is this better than BC2?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Leaps and bounds better. As it should be based on it's name.

Well Dave you seem to be the exception to the rule and I'm certainly thankful I'm not having serious issues too. Surprised you haven't been able to work it out as much as Origin may suck and need work. :/


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, i do not think it's the game code causing my problems...it's Origin applying a patch that is invalid. I did confirm just now that if you stop the patch from being applied, that scan of the game's files works without issue.

I submitted an official bug report to EA/DICE..we'll see if they sort it out.

The crashes/freezes I have been getting are 100% driver-related(Crossfire). I merely tried the game file scan to ensure that nothing was corrupted from the improper shutdowns. The two issues together can be quite frustrating. Seems my using a conotrller has it's downsides too.


Fortunately, I have other important stuff to do to occupy my time, so I don't really mind playing with installs and redownloads too much...at least if the problem happens to someone else, I'll know how to deal with it.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 26, 2011)

How come you don't get to see the tags you took at the end of the match anymore?  I know it did that during the alpha.  I liked they way it listed out all the ones you took in BC2, and also displayed the ranks (bronze, silver, or gold) when you took them.  Also kept track of how many you took from each person.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

There are "special tags" like the Dev tags Reayth and I have posted. Not the same system as BF BC2.

There are tags for owning other EA titles, even.

I'd like those tags too...As far as I know, the only way to actualyl get someone's tags is to knife them from behind. I didn't get that dev tag until i got dude from behind..musta knifed him three or four times before that, as we all spent a fair bit of time on that server(by we, i mean the usual guys in TS that play together).


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 26, 2011)

This is by far the best game I have ever played. Holy crap it's fun and looks stunning.
Had to turn off hyperthreading to get it to run right though.


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> For CrossFire users. Disable ULPS.
> 
> Run->type: regedit ->ctrl+F ->type: ULPS.  There will be two entries in folders 001 and 002 named "EnableULPS" set them both to 0. Restart.



Unbelievably helpful. You sir, deserve an alcoholic beverage of your choosing 


OT: A hell of a lot of fun this game is. Very intense in certain situations, feels realistic enough to be great but not enough to make one rage and looks great while doing it. Do wish people knew how to revive though :shadedshu


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> There are "special tags" like the Dev tags Reayth and I have posted. Not the same system as BF BC2.
> 
> There are tags for owning other EA titles, even.
> 
> I'd like those tags too...As far as I know, the only way to actualyl get someone's tags is to knife them from behind. I didn't get that dev tag until i got dude from behind..musta knifed him three or four times before that, as we all spent a fair bit of time on that server(by we, i mean the usual guys in TS that play together).



Yeah, i know about knifing from behind, done that quite a few times already, but I haven't found how to look at all the tags i've taken from certain people.  I liked seeing how many times i'd stabbed my friend.  We always try to join together, but usually end up on opposite teams for the first couple of games.  Tags was a nice way to spice up the competition. 

Oh, anybody else notice how there is still a "Lock on" with the knife?  A guy was running by me, and i just hit the knife on accident, and bam, i flew forward and stabby stabby.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 26, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I keep getting this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111026/annoying.jpg
> 
> and random lock ups when playing BF3. Only happens in BF3.



A lot of people are getting that and there is no fix for it yet.  They have to patch the game in order to fix that problem.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

i want to play the map where you jump in paras from a huge heigh. no way, they play it in 'small' version'0....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ok i have a server up, it's  us/chicago. i know we are not all in that area but it was the centermost location available in the us, and i wasn't going to pay for an overseas server (sorry  )
> 
> TechPowerUp! ~ US/Chicago ~ Conquest64
> 
> ...



If it came with a Free hosting and domain, put ads on it to generate income and post clan shit and crap from the games on there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2011)

Digi, Use google ads and generate revenue for the servers payment! Have someone here that is good at web design make a cool page (with wizz's permission). You will get atleast 25% from ads


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2011)

A question before my game will unlock tommorow early morning. 360 controller is supported?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> A question before my game will unlock tommorow early morning. 360 controller is supported?



uhhh, 360 controller? :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

yes, XBOX 360 controller works, right out of the box, thank god, or I'd not be able to play.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> uhhh, 360 controller? :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu



Yeah, some people like myself have physical disabilites that make use of a controller necessary. :shadedshu  Jerk. 


Some just prefer the ease of use. Plus, it's great for flying jets.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just seen this looking through my tats, 55 in world, wwooo


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

You had a kill streak of 46?



newbsandwich said:


> Yeah, i know about knifing from behind, done that quite a few times already, but I haven't found how to look at all the tags i've taken from certain people.  I liked seeing how many times i'd stabbed my friend.
> 
> Oh, anybody else notice how there is still a "Lock on" with the knife?  A guy was running by me, and i just hit the knife on accident, and bam, i flew forward and stabby stabby.



Go to Dogtags in your profile/stats and there is a "Taken" button/tab. It's easy to miss. It will show you how many times taken too.

And yeah theres still a knife lock on but it doesn't seem so ridiculously sensitive as BC2. Once in that game I locked on and stabbed a guy through a metal crate and many times got kills that I should have been too far away from the person to have it land. And if they are prone in BF3 it doesn't seem to lock.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> [sarcasm warning]slap self in face if do not like
> 
> Uninstall BF3, Get refund, Wait for CoD:MW3 = Winning



thats not winning. he would be spending $60 on MW2 again.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yes, XBOX 360 controller works, right out of the box, thank god, or I'd not be able to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use my flight simulator joystick to fly


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Edit your last post instead of double posting please.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

a repost for everyone's benefit:



> ok i have a server up, it's  us/chicago. i know we are not all in that area but it was the centermost location available in the us, and i wasn't going to pay for an overseas server (sorry  )
> 
> TechPowerUp! ~ US/Chicago ~ Conquest64
> 
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I use my flight simulator joystick to fly



Thanks for confirming all parts of my post.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 26, 2011)

Lets all Populate the TPU server!!!!!! 3 of us on now!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You had a kill streak of 46?



43, mortar strikes are great fun. Kill Streak started with 1x M249 kill then 42 Mortar kills, on Ceine River. I sat in B and the enemy team was spawning at the bridge on the river, they kept huddling in behind the van or trying to snipe farther back behind the van or from the bridge, so I just kept hammering them with Mortars. If I was their team I would have stopped spawning there, but they didn't so I just kept at it, was 4000 points ahead of 2nd place (for either team) that game, got 16,000 experience in that one match.

Probably would be higher on the list, but some hackers are up there now, like the ones DrPepper posted the screenshot of before, that AABumblebbe is top player in the world for like 4 or 5 different categories.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

just a note: EA says reserved slots will be implemented soon, right now they are not available.


1Kurgan1 said:


> ...


holy crap.


Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Lets all Populate the TPU server!!!!!! 3 of us on now!


i will be in game within 45mins, i just have to finish some work first. i plan to be in all night unless it's barren


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> uhhh, 360 controller? :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu



I use a 360 controller for a lot of my PC games.

Got a problem with that?


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Lets all Populate the TPU server!!!!!! 3 of us on now!



please put the server link in signature Want me to recheck 300 pages?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> please put the server link in signature Want me to recheck 300 pages?



no just two posts above yours  jk, it's in my sig though.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> please put the server link in signature Want me to recheck 300 pages?





digibucc said:


> no just two posts above yours  jk, it's in my sig though.



...and on the front page in the OP.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 26, 2011)

Go to Dogtags in your profile/stats and there is a "Taken" button/tab. It's easy to miss. It will show you how many times taken too.

And yeah theres still a knife lock on but it doesn't seem so ridiculously sensitive as BC2. Once in that game I locked on and stabbed a guy through a metal crate and many times got kills that I should have been too far away from the person to have it land. And if they are prone in BF3 it doesn't seem to lock.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, i'll look into it once i get home.  Yeah, i've gotten some crazy knife kills on BC2 before too, couple thru walls and doors.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 26, 2011)

*Console Command: Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1*

You can enable a feature in BF3 that lets you see how well your system is performing in game.  This is called Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1.  You do this by hitting the "~" key to show the console command line and type it in.  The 2 colors are Yellow for CPU and Green for GPU.  Those lines represent the ms render rate.  The lower the line the better the overall performance.  The higher the line the more (in MS) it takes to render.  The CPU and GPU are also represented numerically below the graph.  

What I've gathered so far is that if the CPU ms render rate is higher then the GPU then you have a CPU bottleneck.   That's because it take more time to render/process on the CPU.  If the GPU render rate is higher then the CPU then you have a GPU bottleneck.  As it takes longer on your GPU to render/process.  The best case scenerio is to have both GPU and CPU to be as close to one another as possible.  





Here are few of the commands:





Edit:
I just found out that when using CF/SLI you want the GPU to be higher then the CPU.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

You forgot to explain how to enable the display.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You forgot to explain how to enable the display.


Done, thanks

I want to also add that there maybe more to it then just a CPU or GPU bottleneck.  As I don't get the impression that the ms render rate is that cut and dry. 

For example, lets say you have a 5970 or a 6990 and the GPU line is a lot higher then the CPU.  Yes that says that you have a GPU issue however, it maybe something more then just your GPU.  The game maybe patched to better utilize the GPU.  Or, you get a driver update that works better.  So, in hindsight this really isn't cut and dry IMO.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

I was playing a bit last night and noticed something a little odd.  Origin said that MailMan was playing Battlefield 3.

Then I remembered that DADT was repealed earlier this year.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2011)

DADT, yeah baby

Mmmmmh.......


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 26, 2011)

Can i ask how the patching system is?

With BF2 you could save the patch update files on your harddrive which mean that each time you went to reinstall the game, you didnt have to download the entire 3Gbs of 1.51) all over again.

BFBC2 was a totally different story. Each new install required the whole furking update patch to be downloaded before it would even let you start the game.....

One of these methods is clearly preferable to the other sonovabitch p.o.s method.

Which is BF3?


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> Can i ask how the patching system is?
> 
> With BF2 you could save the patch update files on your harddrive which mean that each time you went to reinstall the game, you didnt have to download the entire 3Gbs of 1.51) all over again.
> 
> ...



Right click the game in Origin. Tick "Update game". It will update, then you play.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 26, 2011)

sorry cadaveca and bl4ckh4ru my pc crashed with a glorious 116 stopcode... so I need to fix my drivers etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a good deal for BF3 LE if anyone is interested! 

http://www.keys4.me/battlefield-3-limited-edition-cd-key.html

*48.73$*


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Right click the game in Origin. Tick "Update game". It will update, then you play.



Unless you have the problems that cadaveca and I have, then it breaks the hell out of your game.  I'm on my 3rd download.  But, it's important to note, this only happens to a very lucky few.



cadaveca said:


> Yeah, i do not think it's the game code causing my problems...it's Origin applying a patch that is invalid. I did confirm just now that if you stop the patch from being applied, that scan of the game's files works without issue.
> 
> I submitted an official bug report to EA/DICE..we'll see if they sort it out.
> 
> ...



I spent over an hour this morning in live chat, to no avail.  I had a hard time convincing the support person that clearing my browser's cache was never gonna fix the "Ready to Install" loop in Origin.  I just bagged my BF3 folder and redownloaded.  It was my own fault for trying to repair, again, after the last experience.  I'm just a sucker, I guess that repairing something should fix it


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I stayed up most of the night and did manage to get in contact with EA support.  They have fixed battlelog........... woohoo I can play.............  no wait...     

ERROR - Game could not login to EA online backend

Everytime I get this error!!!!!  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKK!!!

Still haven't gotten it fixed, support reckons I need to open all these different ports on my router etc...  tried that and still no go..

This is sooooooo gay.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

A little persistence and that should clear up hopefully, I was having those issues as well but after closing and reopening origin a few times it cleared up, now I just have the crossfire/ultra settings issues I have been having :/ oh well at least the game runs perfectly on high without crossfire.


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Oct 26, 2011)

In case you are interested.

Ati Drivers: 11.10 Preview 2

I spent hours tweaking my card to find the sweet spot for BF3.

I was able to recreate the stuttering others are experiencing and was able to resolve it by simply tweaking the video card on CCC and doing some adjustments in BF3 settings.

I'm running butterly smooth on Ultra settings with my 5850 and never drop below 58 FPS

Here are my settings to run BF3 like butter:


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if I can actually change video settings without it freezing my game now lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2011)

Um according to that Cat driver screenshot you're forcing 4x Edge Detect Super Sampling. I don't think thats actually works (yet) and if it did you'd certainly know. Why are you trying to force AA from driver in the first place?

 Also did you noticed any diffs from messing with Tesselation slider?


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um according to that Cat driver screenshot you're forcing 4x Edge Detect Super Sampling. I don't think thats actually works (yet) and if it did you'd certainly know. Why are you trying to force AA from driver in the first place?
> 
> Also did you noticed any diffs from messing with Tesselation slider?



Believe it or not I got performance increase without sacrificing eyecandy.

I had it under AMD Optimization before.

Once again I spent hours tweaking here and there. I'm just sharing what's working for me.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm tempted to buy this game last second but I missed out on the pre-order free map pack thing


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm tempted to buy this game last second but I missed out on the pre-order free map pack thing



I would pick it up anyway even with some severe issues people are having the game is still excellent when you get it working.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm tempted to buy this game last second but I missed out on the pre-order free map pack thing




Limited Edition has the maps...preorder bonus was something else. So get teh Limited Edition, and you're good to go. 

TPU TeamSpeak server and Game server are up too!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2011)

anyone know the number of sales (XBOX360/PS3/PC combined) for BF3 so far?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

Just tried Ultra with Crossfire disabled and I am getting 50 FPS max and never less than 30 so that is pretty good considering the drivers are still young 

After my match the game ended up freezing up and in my next match their was some texture popping so I guess some issues with Ultra settings are still their >.<


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 26, 2011)

Why disable CF? CF works no problem as far as I can tell.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Why disable CF? CF works no problem as far as I can tell.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 26, 2011)

*Fix'ins*



> You were kicked from the server by an administrator


Make sure you've selected PunkBuster "On" under your Server Browser options.  That should stop you from getting kicked.  



> AppCrash BF3.exe


There maybe a fix if you are using an antivirus/3rd party firewall/defrag, etc program that runs in the background consistently reading/writing, etc.  Check for an update.  For example: Update your anti virus program.  No, not just a definition update to protect you.  An update for your anti virus program.  If there is one install it and reboot.  See if that stops the crashing.  If not, uninstall your anti virus program/3rd party firewall/and any other major background running application you have installed.  Reboot and try the game again to see if things improve.  

No, just don't "disable it" uninstall it and reboot.  If that doesn't work then you have to wait for a patch for the game.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 26, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I've been shopping for a new GPU this morning.
> 
> Now I got a whole new system in mind.  This is a fuggin' disease, I swear.  Alcoholism but on a scale that scares my bank account.
> 
> Can't decide between 6950/70 Xfire or 570/80 SLI.  Gotta be 2GB cards though.



If you're on a budget I am pretty sure me and the other TPUers who have a similar GPU setup can guarantee you 60fps all around with 6950 2GB crossfire in SP and MP at ultra settings. Personally I think it is the sweet spot for maximum performance right now without ripping your wallet in half


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Why disable CF? CF works no problem as far as I can tell.



Crossfire makes the game stutter and generally perform rather poorly compared to using a single high performance card at this time.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Crossfire makes the game stutter and generally perform rather poorly compared to using a single high performance card at this time.



No it doesn't.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate random disconnects 

Oh yeah, I can't fly jets with M/KB either


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> No it doesn't.



 Crossfire causes stuttering for me and has random frame-rate drops as well :/ I heard many others were also having the same problem when I asked in game as well?
The game for me runs much smoother with Crossfire disabled.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Crossfire causes stuttering for me and has random frame-rate drops as well :/ I heard many others were also having the same problem when I asked in game as well?
> The game for me runs much smoother with Crossfire disabled.



Are you using 11.10 preview drivers? Crossfire is working smoothly on my end here, the only dips I get is when zooming in as a tank gunner lol, happened in BC2 as well.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, to be fair most of the guys running Crossfire in this thread are schitzophrenic about their PC's.  Cadaveca sometimes whispers sweet nothings into his microphone to make sure his machine is running smoothly and I have heard erocker yell extremely crude things in German at his machine.

Also, they really get down to tweaking their settings.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Crossfire causes stuttering for me and has random frame-rate drops as well :/ I heard many others were also having the same problem when I asked in game as well?
> The game for me runs much smoother with Crossfire disabled.



Game runs fine for me with CrossFire. No stutter.

I use 11.10 Preview version 3. No CAP. Disable ULPS.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

random said:


> Are you using 11.10 preview drivers? Crossfire is working smoothly on my end here, the only dips I get is when zooming in as a tank gunner lol, happened in BC2 as well.



I am using 11.10 preview v3 and it doesn't run smoothly, I also get the Direct X error and Display driver crashing bugs as well :/




erocker said:


> Game runs fine for me with CrossFire. No stutter.
> 
> I use 11.10 Preview version 3. No CAP. Disable ULPS.



I have disabled ULPS already but I am using the latest BF3 CAP but even without it I believe I was still having the issue :/


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I am using 11.10 preview v3 and it doesn't run smoothly, I also get the Direct X error and Display driver crashing bugs as well :/



Seems like you have other issues going on.

Do a repair install for BF3

Make sure DirectX is up to date: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35

Make sure Windows Update is up to date.

If that doesn't work. Uninstall your drivers, follow this guide: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502

Install 11.10 Preview 3, No CAP and go into the registry and disable ULPS. Be sure to restart after disabling ULPS.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

The ULPS thing may be the trick, and having to do it is BS, IMHO.

I have the same problems with Crossfire. I refuse to disable ULPS. Shouldn't need to registry hack to play a game 

Which, of course, means I'm waiting for better drivers before using Crossfire.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Game runs fine for me with CrossFire. No stutter.
> 
> I use 11.10 Preview version 3. No CAP. Disable ULPS.



What is ULPS?



DannibusX said:


> Well, to be fair most of the guys running Crossfire in this thread are schitzophrenic about their PC's.  Cadaveca sometimes whispers sweet nothings into his microphone to make sure his machine is running smoothly and I have heard erocker yell extremely crude things in German at his machine.
> 
> Also, they really get down to tweaking their settings.



 I can agree for me, but I'd never hurt my baby with saying such things to it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Seems like you have other issues going on.
> 
> Do a repair install for BF3
> 
> ...



Direct X is up to date as is windows,  also I have followed your guide for reinstalling video drivers once or twice already since BF3 released, going to try repairing BF3 then disabling CAP.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Right click the game in Origin. Tick "Update game". It will update, then you play.



and If I happen to want to uninstall the game and then reinstall it for any reason?

I have to update the whole sodding lot all over again!?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 26, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> and If I happen to want to uninstall the game and then reinstall it for any reason?
> 
> I have to update the whole sodding lot all over again!?



you can manually back up the install files before you install. they are automatically deleted after installation.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 26, 2011)

Great now after repairing/delete CAP I get BF3 has stopped working -_- joy joy


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> and If I happen to want to uninstall the game and then reinstall it for any reason?
> 
> I have to update the whole sodding lot all over again!?



I had issues even after a reinstall. Doing the repair install by right clicking on the game in Origin updated my game and it worked.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll apologize in advance if any of this is already posted.  I can't keep up with the pace of this forum with access only in the evening, and get in play time on BF3 

New Battlefield Blog Post:  PC Gamers: Your quick checklist to get ready for Battlefield 3



Spoiler



Monday, 24 October 2011 07:00

_This morning we woke up to a shiny new metacritic score for Battlefield 3, and we are ready for you to join us online. Here are a few quick things you might want to take care of to get yourself into Battlefield 3 as quickly as possible on launch day:
_

1) *Create an Origin account, if you haven’t already.* You can do so here. If you have an EA account then you already have an Origin account! Make sure you know your account name and password.

2) *Download the Origin client.* You will need to have the latest version (8.3.1) of the Origin client running on your PC in order to play Battlefield 3. To make sure you're up-to-date, we recommend clicking here to get the latest version up and running on your system.

3) *Double-check to make sure you have the latest graphics card drivers.* Visit the drivers section at AMD or Nvidia, depending on what your manufacturer of choice is.

4) *Pre-load Battlefield 3.* If you purchased Battlefield 3 through Origin (or any other digital retailer that is offering BF3 and supports pre-load as an option), the game is currently available for pre-load. This means the game will be downloaded and installed already when it goes live. The game will unlock at specific times in each region, and you will not be able to play it before the unlock-time in your region.

5) *Check your PC specs.* Minimum and recommended specs below:

*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ATHLON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CARD : DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

*Recommended System Requirements*
OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD : DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CARD : DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE



This is a better quality version of something posted a week ago - Video: Johan Andersson Battlefield 3 Keynote From GeForce LAN



Spoiler



October 24, 2011
By James Wang

There are two things Battlefield fans love talking about: Battlefield 3 and Frostbite 2, the engine that powers the game's gorgeous visuals. Although DICE has promoted the engine heavily leading up to the game's release, just exactly how it works has nevertheless remain shrouded in secrecy.

At NVIDIA's GeForce LAN 6 event in Alameda last week, we invited Johan Andersson from DICE to unveil once and for all the intricate internal workings of the most talked about graphics engine of the year.

The one hour presentation is filled with wonderful tidbits that will sure to delight any graphics geek or aspiring 3D programmer. We learned that the reason why the lighting looks so good is because it's based on radiosity--a technique that simulates how light bounces around in an environment. We learned that because the engine uses deferred shading, it supports hundreds of lights at once instead of just one or two as in Bad Company 2. Rocket smoke looks so good because each particle reaches light and reacts to shadows. And DirectX 11 is used to add real geometric detail to mountains and terrain as well as to speed up lighting calculations.

Johan revealed that a lot of the technology in Frostbite 2 are the result of collaboration between NVIDIA and DICE. HBAO (Horizon Based Ambient Occlusion), a technique that adds richness and detail to shadows, was developed by NVIDIA graphics engineers and integrated by DICE. So was the clever shader based antialiasing option "FXAA" that smoothes out jaggies without killing your performance.

You can check out the full presentation video below.

GeForce LAN 6 - Johan Andersson Battlefield 3 Presentation Part 1 / 5
GeForce LAN 6 - Johan Andersson Battlefield 3 Presentation Part 2 / 5
GeForce LAN 6 - Johan Andersson Battlefield 3 Presentation Part 3 / 5
GeForce LAN 6 - Johan Andersson Battlefield 3 Presentation Part 4 / 5
GeForce LAN 6 - Johan Andersson Battlefield 3 Presentation Part 5 / 5



Battlelog - A guide to the Battlefield Social Network

Battlelog - A little guide for squadding and voiping up on battlelog


New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battlefield 3 North America Launch Day!



Spoiler



Tuesday, 25 October 2011 00:00

The wait is over for everyone west of the Atlantic - Battlefield 3 has landed! If you haven't already grabbed your copy, you're missing out on all the jet-flying, M-COM blasting, tank rumbling action.

(Please visit the site to view this media)

Last night thousands stood in lines all over North America and East Asia to be among the first to play Battlefield 3. Some waited for hours, just for the chance to get as much time in as they possibly could. We got loads of pictures from Battlefield fans and their friends who camped out. Here are just a few!
_*
From the USA...
...to Malaysia...
...Even EA employees couldn't resist!
People all over the world can't wait to play Battlefield 3!​*___________________________________________________

They're not the only ones that are excited about Battlefield 3, though...
*The critics have spoken - Battlefield 3 is the best entry in the series to date
*
_Amazing visual and audio experience; deep, layered multiplayer... - *GameSpy  5/5*
...one of the best FPS experiences in gaming. - *GameInformer  9/10*
...it's the best Battlefield game, and that's saying a lot. - *Joystiq  4.5/5*
Online warfare is intricate and rewarding, but it also presents a learning curve and a strong reliance on team coordination. *GameTrailer.com  9.2/10*_​
We'd like to thank all of our community members who have helped make this the best Battlefield launch in history. We've got great things on the horizon for Battlefield 3 - from Back to Karkand and onward into the future. Don't forget - the Battlefield community is what makes Battlefield great!



Squad joining for dummies (like me):


Spoiler












Check this thread to see if there are any answers for your BF3 issues:  [Hard]|Forum - BF3 Tweaks and Help Thread


Gamestar.de - "Comparisons of different BF3 Graphics settings" (or in English via Google Translate)



Spoiler



...
TABLE OF CONTENTS
Page 	1 	Introduction | Graphics menu | video quality | quality textures
Page 	2 	Shadow Quality | Effect Quality | grid-Quality | Quality Terrain | Terrain Features
Page 	3 	Anti-aliasing | Antialiasing Delayed | Post-Anti-aliasing | Motion Blur
Page 	4 	Anisotropic Filtering | view environment (ambient occlusion) | Bilschirmverhältnis | Technology table | Games with Frostbite engine
...


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

It seems to be working fine now, idk why it didn't work any of the other times though, either way thanks erocker.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

xXxDieselxXx said:


> In case you are interested.
> 
> Ati Drivers: 11.10 Preview 2



Why tinker with all of that when there is Preview 3 drivers out there that run better?



random said:


> If you're on a budget I am pretty sure me and the other TPUers who have a similar GPU setup can guarantee you 60fps all around with 6950 2GB crossfire in SP and MP at ultra settings. Personally I think it is the sweet spot for maximum performance right now without ripping your wallet in half



I wouldn't say 60 FPS all around. Even with my x6 @ 3.5ghz and my 6950 with unlocked shaders and at 951/1451 I don't think I hold 60 fps constant, but I also don't think I ever see it dip under 45. Even with BC2 black smoke would crush FPS for me, but there hasn't been anytime I have ever felt a true FPS drop that I noticed. I just been watching the fraps numbers to see what I was at.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why tinker with all of that when there is Preview 3 drivers out there that run better?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say 60 FPS all around. Even with my x6 @ 3.5ghz and my 6950 with unlocked shaders and at 951/1451 I don't think I hold 60 fps constant, but I also don't think I ever see it dip under 45. Even with BC2 black smoke would crush FPS for me, but there hasn't been anytime I have ever felt a true FPS drop that I noticed. I just been watching the fraps numbers to see what I was at.



Are you speaking of single card or crossfire


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Single of course, 6950 CF should butcher BF3, at least I would think so.

**EDIT**
My bad, didn't see you said CF, seen that you mentioned budget so thought you were talking about single card


----------



## Frizz (Oct 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Single of course, 6950 CF should butcher BF3, at least I would think so.
> 
> **EDIT**
> My bad, didn't see you said CF, seen that you mentioned budget so thought you were talking about single card



lol my bad on that, budget was a poor choice of words I should have said cheaper.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

This was related to Kurgans post before edit lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

The 6950 2GB is a great card, two would be nice, but honestly, with how great the card runs BF3. I would just suggest people shader unlock the card and OC them, I never had performance issues with my card at stock, but my god these things OC a crazy amount, I'm about 15% over factory clocks, plus shader unlock, thats about a 20% performance gain for free, just unreal. If someone has a single 6950 2GB and is having performance issues, I would most likely look to the CPU, or drivers, because that card is far more than capable, or maybe look into unlocking and OCing it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 27, 2011)

Ultra settings, everything enabled, 4x aa, 16x af, CF enabled, 1920x1080, 10.11 cats, stock clocks on both video cards, net me 73-160+ fps. I've only seen it dip to 73fps once. Game runs butter smooth


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2011)

Dewey have servers?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 27, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Squad joining for dummies (like me):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Are you f***ing kidding me?

I'm a ritard.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2011)

The game site is really slow, much much worse than when in beta
Cant join any game


----------



## Horrux (Oct 27, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Are you f***ing kidding me?
> 
> I'm a ritard.



Uh, me too.

I guess we are use to button graphics that pop out when they are active, and that one stays dull... :shadedshu


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 27, 2011)

_UPDATE LADIES! GRAM 'EM WHILE DER HOT! ATI CAP4_

SAUCE: RAGE3D http://www.rage3d.com/index.php?cat=75#newsid33983116

DOWNLOAD: http://www.rage3d.com/cap/



> Battlefield 3 – Provides great CrossFire scaling and resolves stuttering issues when running in CrossFire mode.
> Deus Ex Missing Link: Improves CrossFire performance
> F1 2011: Improves CrossFire performance
> Dead Island: Improves CrossFire performance
> ...


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2011)

This has been 80% of game to me


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm having no issues anymore after following erockers advice and I don't think I'm going to be picking up the new CAP unless someone can confirm that it does anything useful whatsoever.

Btw has anyone been able to get Bad Company 2 for free with their physical disc of BF3 a friend of mine said he got the option to download it when he put the BF3 disc in.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I'm having no issues anymore after following erockers advice and I don't think I'm going to be picking up the new CAP unless someone can confirm that it does anything useful whatsoever.



hopefully it will fix my 5850 crossfire issues


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm running no CAP with the game working perfectly in CF with 11.10 v3 drivers, have you tried disabling ULPS? Also make sure you try to repair your install to get any patches you might not have.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 27, 2011)

Just played on the TPU server Digibucc setup, the highish ping was barely noticeable compared to BFBC2 at 260ms.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

random said:


> Just played on the TPU server Digibucc setup, lag was barely noticeable compared to BFBC2 at 260ms.



Even in quick matches I haven't seen any lag at all really certainly nothing prominent, at Ultra with a decent setup and after working out some of the kinks the game runs flawlessly and looks jaw-dropping, imagine what it will be like when we get even better drives/game updates


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2011)

Game downloads at 2MBps updates as 80KBps


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Game downloads at 2MBps updates as 80KBps



Are you talking about repairing or re-installing?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

the TPU server seems to be running well, you can find it in my sig.  it's staying well full, so come on and join, add it to favorites, enjoy!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

just beat the story


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

Is the story any good?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

i am so bad at battlefield multiplayer


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

anyone want to play on the TPU server?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

You'll get better and will get better gear. Just play smart and cautious and don't Rambo it. Stick with your Squad and give them health or ammo.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You'll get better and will get better gear. Just play smart and cautious and don't Rambo it. Stick with your Squad and give them health or ammo.



I play as a meat sheild, and am quite often at the top of the server. However, while doing that, I tend to go for objectives, so I get points that way. That's part of why I like BF so much...it suits may different play styles.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Noticing some Flashing textures mainly fire at great distances. 

Not sure if that was there before installing Preview Drivers 3 from 2. 

Not that big of an issue.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You'll get better and will get better gear. Just play smart and cautious and don't Rambo it. Stick with your Squad and give them health or ammo.



yeah its just a lot of walking around. 

i just tried flying. OMG lol. I need to use my joystick but i cant figure out how to use my keyboard and mouse for on foot and tanks but my flight sim joystick to fly heli and jets


----------



## speedy11131 (Oct 27, 2011)

My game freezes after about 5 minutes of gameplay. I was looking forward to some multiplayer 
Funny thing, single player works fine. ???


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I need to use my joystick but i cant figure out how to use my keyboard and mouse for on foot and tanks but my flight sim joystick to fly heli and jets



Meanwhile, if you used a 360 controller, all you'd have to do is pick up the controller, as both work at the same time, without issue or need to configure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Meanwhile, if you used a 360 controller, all you'd have to do is pick up the controller, as both work at the same time, without issue or need to configure.



is there no way to use my joystick??


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 27, 2011)

Good news, the CAP4 fixed it amazingly, however during intense moments it randomly FPS drops, but maybe it was due to me recording with fraps


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know about YOUR joystick but many are supported; there are 3 sections in keybinds: keyboard, mouse and joystick.

No flashing textures here a la BC2 (and no freakin black screen thing..didn't expect it as diff engine but still I'll say thank god). Looks really good for being so early and only 2x AA and SSAO and runs pretty well too 55-80 (can drop to the 30s but always snaps back after a few seconds unlike the beta for me). 

Its using like 4+GB of my RAM too I noticed; glad I just got an 8GB kit. All in all I think performance is really good for my system and only 1GB vram. Gonna play with 4x AA just to see but probably too taxing right now.

Cool a CAP 4...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I am using 11.10 preview v3 and it doesn't run smoothly, I also get the Direct X error and Display driver crashing bugs as well :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried completely uninstalling drivers first then loading the preview 3.  Originally I just updated my drivers with the preview and was getting all sorts of issues.  Do a complete wipe and see how you go

EDIT:  Don;t worry, I see you got it fixed.  Cheers


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

Team Deathmatch Spawns suck!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Game runs fine for me with CrossFire. No stutter.
> 
> I use 11.10 Preview version 3. No CAP. Disable ULPS.




What's CAP again?


----------



## ColdPlay (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi guys!
In sweden on a i720 with an aging asus 4890, tried gaming last night, but doo to limited time I was not able to game. Game never started, had to update driver, and dont know if I got it right.
Joined your TPU battlefield platoon! Will try to join you today.
Anybody else on 4890's?  I'm also in Vista.....sucks...
Works fine on my MSI 6950 though, back in Norway.

BTW, I'm easy kill , and dont get on a chopper with me.....joystick???

Cya


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> What's CAP again?



Catalyst Application Profile.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't know about YOUR joystick but many are supported; there are 3 sections in keybinds: keyboard, mouse and joystick.
> 
> No flashing textures here a la BC2 (and no freakin black screen thing..didn't expect it as diff engine but still I'll say thank god). Looks really good for being so early and only 2x AA and SSAO and runs pretty well too 55-80 (can drop to the 30s but always snaps back after a few seconds unlike the beta for me).
> 
> ...



I am interested to find out if more than 4gb gives any gains with this game.  I only have 4 but 8 is so cheap these days.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 27, 2011)

Sooooooooooo Good or Bad lol? It was bouncing up and down this is just want i got when i took it lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah 4X AA looks great but a bit too much. Need more vram and some more horespower couldn't hurt too. 

I will go back to my 4GB for testing probably tomorrow cause I can run it about 600 Mhz faster tho I probably won't see any noticeable difference.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Game runs fine for me with CrossFire. No stutter.
> 
> I use 11.10 Preview version 3. No CAP. Disable ULPS.



I had bad stutter with the recommended 10.3 Preview and cap 3. Rolled back to 11.9 and cap 3 and have a lot less stutter. It only seems to do it when I first start playing then clears up. Either that or after playing long enough I just don't notice it anymore. Since I suck on a constant level, it's hard to tell if the stutter is effecting my game play at all. 

By the way I see a huge hit in frame rate moving from 2xAA to 4xAA. It cuts my frame rates in half. Normally I see around 70-90 fps. Maybe 50 on the low end with 2xAA and ultra settings.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

The BEST fix for me was to simply un-install the BF3 Crossfire Profile. Instantly fixed the stuttering. Also gave me a big frame-rate boost! I run well over 100fps and only saw one dip to 77fps (running though huge explosion in MP) with no stutter.

Single player seems good. Im about 5 missions in. MP is very fun...obviously.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Good news, the CAP4 fixed it amazingly, however during intense moments it randomly FPS drops, but maybe it was due to me recording with fraps



having a hard time finding the CAP4 can you link please?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG! M16A3 + ACOG + Heavy Barrel = OMG! WIN!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

^Lol


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 27, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> OMG! M16A3 + ACOG + Heavy Barrel = OMG! WIN!


RPG + Ammo Box = Do nothing & Win


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> RPG + Ammo Box = Do nothing & Win



This 

But 

+ cover (For reload).

I got my highest kill streak that way (9).


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2011)

Fine!...
Just when I wanted to play a lil before working, now battle log is in UPDATE MODE.
that means you cannot play MP or .... SINGLEPLAYER! Wow... 

BTW, great to see the thread is nearly converted in an "ATI TWEEEEEAKING" thread.... good luck! 

Just kidding, good luck and happy gaming


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Its back up already. I logged in. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/

Also you took my place as Top Support! WHY YOU...!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 27, 2011)

All these fake chromatic aberrations, fake lens flares, fake sun stars and fake CCD bleedings are seriously getting on my nerves. *I am not a camera.*


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 27, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> This
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Eh, I ended up blowing up like 5 guys behind some sand bags once.
Good Times.



pr0n Inspector said:


> All these fake chromatic aberrations, fake lens flares, fake sun stars and fake CCD bleedings are seriously getting on my nerves. *I am not a camera.*


As fa as I know most of those are due to the visors/goggles/etc your are suppose to be wearing.


----------



## GLD (Oct 27, 2011)

While on the USS Hornet/GeForce LAN, Dice showed us there is a console with a built in monitor, with fps tool like fraps.
At the 7 minute mark in the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EKECcdKXbs


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Good news, the CAP4 fixed it amazingly, however during intense moments it randomly FPS drops, but maybe it was due to me recording with fraps



Right at the beginning, the Bald guy, tell that that doesn't sound like Dr. Phil... That is like dead on.



AphexDreamer said:


> Also you took my place as Top Support! WHY YOU...!



Yeah you had it with so little play  Same with the new holder, just like my Assault spot, lol. I haven't even played Assault, I picked up someones Assault gun, shot I think 1 or 2 people, then put it down and bam top Assault.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

cap4's really helped out my visuals.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> Fine!...
> Just when I wanted to play a lil before working, now battle log is in UPDATE MODE.
> that means you cannot play MP or .... SINGLEPLAYER! Wow...
> 
> ...



You can play single player without using battlelog or origin but net must be disconnected first.  

Trust me I know, because I cant fucking play online!!


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Its back up already. I logged in. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/
> 
> Also you took my place as Top Support! WHY YOU...!



waahahahaha!

I rarely look at kiddie stats but nice anyway.... rest in peace... i suck so it is an abnormality of cosmic dimensions...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

GLD said:


> While on the USS Hornet/GeForce LAN, Dice showed us there is a console with a built in monitor, with fps tool like fraps.



Yeah just hit: ~ key for the console.  You can then type in :  render.drawfps 1 

That should show FPS in top corner


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 27, 2011)

OH good god ,I tired the repair install,It did the file check Then downloads an extra 45 mb file,Then will not I mean will not install ,It just hangs at finalizing files.......Ugh Waits  for the third time downloading and install


----------



## Frizz (Oct 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> OH good god ,I tired the repair install,It did the file check Then downloads an extra 45 mb file,Then will not I mean will not install ,It just hangs at finalizing files.......Ugh Waits  for the third time downloading and install



Finalizing files took a while for mine to finish on my SSD so you may need to wait a while, just leave it on.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 27, 2011)

im on board........ just got my limited edition from the store


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright - I need some help it seems. I started with playing the single player when released and then last night tried mp. The problem is I kept getting kicked be admin right away. So I gave up and then today I updated PB and tried again. Same problem. I had no problem playing the Beta...


----------



## Frizz (Oct 27, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Alright - I need some help it seems. I started with playing the single player when released and then last night tried mp. The problem is I kept getting kicked be admin right away. So I gave up and then today I updated PB and tried again. Same problem. I had no problem playing the Beta...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111027/Failed.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111027/Failed2.jpg



Tried turning off all your overlays? example. D3D overrider, MSI Afterburner, FRAPS... no issue here but you never know, also maybe review your router settings and make sure uPnP is enabled.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> OH good god ,I tired the repair install,It did the file check Then downloads an extra 45 mb file,Then will not I mean will not install ,It just hangs at finalizing files.......Ugh Waits  for the third time downloading and install



I am pretty sure that 45mb file is the origin app.  It re-downloads it everytime you repair the game regardless..  I have done it about 4 times.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 27, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I am pretty sure that 45mb file is the origin app.  It re-downloads it everytime you repair the game regardless..  I have done it about 4 times.



in my case used DVD´s, and it downloaded a 472 mb file, installed it and i had to update plugin-container, all is fine


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 27, 2011)

So here in UK we have last few hours left,finally!!Cant wait to see you on the battlefield guys!
Work helped me pass this few loooong days quicker,Im working in a restaurant and this week has been mental,you know,half term,waaay too much kids LOL!I've pulled 4 all days shifts in a row,so Im quite smashed,but man my tomorrows first day off couldnt come in a better time!! BF3 day for sure!!!


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Limited Edition has the maps...preorder bonus was something else. So get teh Limited Edition, and you're good to go.
> 
> TPU TeamSpeak server and Game server are up too!



Probably will, I'll try and find the best deal on it
lowest I've seen is 30. I really hated that web browser based battlelog thing from the demo though


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2011)

Rado D said:


> So here in UK we have last few hours left,finally!!Cant wait to see you on the battlefield guys!
> Work helped me pass this few loooong days quicker,Im working in a restaurant and this week has been mental,you know,half term,waaay too much kids LOL!I've pulled 4 all days shifts in a row,so Im quite smashed,but man my tomorrows first day off couldnt come in a better time!! BF3 day for sure!!!



I don't mean to bring a downer on the whole thing but don't count on it like I did.  Prepare to be fuckd over bigtime and spend your day off talking to some muppet on EA live chat..  

I really hope you don't but at least keep it in the back of your mind.  

At least the single player is actually pretty good


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2011)

Got kicked by admin lots of times today.... I ran Punkbuster Updater (separate download from evenbalance.com) It installed 'something'. But yet i am still strangely kicked after 1 minute.

Are millions of users supposed to go thru this utter scheisse?

ps: Playing again. strange.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2011)

Rado D said:


> So here in UK we have last few hours left,finally!!Cant wait to see you on the battlefield guys!
> Work helped me pass this few loooong days quicker,Im working in a restaurant and this week has been mental,you know,half term,waaay too much kids LOL!I've pulled 4 all days shifts in a row,so Im quite smashed,but man my tomorrows first day off couldnt come in a better time!! BF3 day for sure!!!



erm... give it a try guys.  For some reason it let me play today.  I was a but shit but it was very good for me.  Maybe i'll fiddle with the settings but was getting 42-55 fps with ultra settings and 4xmsaa.  Tad choppy so will prob defer to a slightly lower setting.

Corpse-of-ellis is my in game name.

gotta go to work now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> Got kicked by admin lots of times today.... I ran Punkbuster Updater (separate download from evenbalance.com) It installed 'something'. But yet i am still strangely kicked after 1 minute.
> 
> Are millions of users supposed to go thru this utter scheisse?
> 
> ps: Playing again. strange.



Tick the search box that is for Punkbuster, set it to "On", supposedly that helps stop the kicks.


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2011)

I mostly have it checked, don't want to game with cheaters. Thanks!

Update:

*Manually updating Punkbuster *recommended**

By: zh1nt0 Posted: 3 hours ago 190 comments


For players that are having problems with not being able to connect, you probably want to take a look at this post.

To Manually update your local PunkBuster Security Files, [click http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf3.php ]choose "Save As" from your Web Browser's "File" Menu and explore to find your game folder and the subfolder called "pb".

Save this file in that location (/pb/pbsec.htm or /pb/pbsecsv.htm). The next time you start your game, your PunkBuster will have the latest security information necessary to accept auto-updates from PB Servers.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> OH good god ,I tired the repair install,It did the file check Then downloads an extra 45 mb file,Then will not I mean will not install ,It just hangs at finalizing files.......Ugh Waits  for the third time downloading and install





DrunkenMafia said:


> I am pretty sure that 45mb file is the origin app.  It re-downloads it everytime you repair the game regardless..  I have done it about 4 times.



Yup, you're screwed.  That happened to me, had to redownload the entire game, twice.  You couldn't pay me to repair the game.  For some reason it works fine for most, but breaks others.  EA support will not help you fix it, they have no clue.



HammerON said:


> Alright - I need some help it seems. I started with playing the single player when released and then last night tried mp. The problem is I kept getting kicked be admin right away. So I gave up and then today I updated PB and tried again. Same problem. I had no problem playing the Beta...





erixx said:


> *Manually updating Punkbuster *recommended**
> By: zh1nt0 Posted: 3 hours ago 190 comments
> For players that are having problems with not being able to connect, you probably want to take a look at this post.
> To Manually update your local PunkBuster Security Files, choose "Save As" from your Web Browser's "File" Menu and explore to find your game folder and the subfolder called "pb".
> Save this file in that location (/pb/pbsec.htm or /pb/pbsecsv.htm). The next time you start your game, your PunkBuster will have the latest security information necessary to accept auto-updates from PB Servers.



OK, I had to mess with this for the bulk of yesterday afternoon and evening.  I don't know about zh1nt0's fix, but most things he's posted on the problem don't work, so I wouldn't be too optimistic.  In fact, it won't because he doesn't mention the other folder.

*THIS *is what works.  Download the pb file from HERE, extract the rar and replace the pb files in both Origin Games/Battlefield 3 and Users/User Name/AppData/Local/Punkbuster/BF3

You may think you have it fixed without doing this, but you don't.  It's a server side error, and there are fixed that server admins can download, but most don't.  Consequently, you will think your problem is solved because you finally get in a round, but will be frustrated again when you pick a server that hasn't updated.


----------



## purecain (Oct 27, 2011)

cant seem to find spot..... its really bugging me.... anyone????


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2011)

I am having a strange thing happen with my cursor when it goes between spawns I have to click just below the deploy button for it to work. Same to change my load out. I don't think it effects shooting while in game. What can cause that does any one know ?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone else lagging bad in Tehran? That map is just so laggy, even if other maps in the same server is not o_0


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Anyone else lagging bad in Tehran? That map is just so laggy, even if other maps in the same server is not o_0



I lag quite bad on the night map, I dont remember the name of it though


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

I will be on the TPU server no later than 4pm est today, let's try and fill it again 


purecain said:


> cant seem to find spot..... its really bugging me.... anyone????



tap q for spot, hold it for the rose.



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Anyone else lagging bad in Tehran? That map is just so laggy, even if other maps in the same server is not o_0



tehran is buggy and laggy, for everyone i've talked to. i removed it from the rotation for now.



brandonwh64 said:


> I lag quite bad on the night map, I dont remember the name of it though



one and the same


----------



## silkstone (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm getting terrible lag in the single player campaign even tho the lowest FPS is 40 and average is 60 recorded by fraps. All on high settings, so i'm gonna try the 11.10 drivers and if that doesn;t help i will have to turn down the textures


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I will be on the TPU server no later than 4pm est today, let's try and fill it again
> 
> 
> tap q for spot, hold it for the rose.
> ...




You update the PB for it right? Will see you at 4 again.Most servers have not updated maybe a handful (like 3 so far have)That i have tested this morning.


Ps Silkstone just hit the tilde key and type render.drawfps 1 it works in multiplayer too


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 27, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Alright - I need some help it seems. I started with playing the single player when released and then last night tried mp. The problem is I kept getting kicked be admin right away. So I gave up and then today I updated PB and tried again. Same problem. I had no problem playing the Beta...



Here man download this folder and place it into your BF3 install folder i spent a hour getting this to work also boot up the Campaign and go to game in settings make sure PB is on.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ffw87vjjb7g6ixj/pb.rar


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Anyone else lagging bad in Tehran? That map is just so laggy, even if other maps in the same server is not o_0



Yep that map lags on every server, if I'm on a server that switches to it I just leave.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Patch R5 coming today!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You update the PB for it right? Will see you at 4 again.


multiplay updates them for us, but i will inquire as to when that will be done and if i can expedite it by doing it myself - see you @ 4 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep that map lags on every server, if I'm on a server that switches to it I just leave.


yeah, that's why i just removed it for now. shame cause i do like the map but the lag is unbearable.



brandonwh64 said:


> Patch R5 coming today!


looking forward to some fixes  i'm really having no problems on the client end, but the server crashed 3 times yesterday - now i've been in enough crashed servers to know that's not rare right now - but i'd still like to have it stop


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the only issues I have had was 3 C2D the WHOLE time I have played since the 23rd


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think the only issues I have had was 3 C2D the WHOLE time I have played since the 23rd



23rd? You were playing 2 days before release?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 27, 2011)

looks like the first aimbot is out .. suddenly lots of people getting 10:1 ratios


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> looks like the first aimbot is out .. suddenly lots of people getting 10:1 ratios



i will really never understand that mentality. i mean - i'm not great, but at least i try hard and earn everything i get. that's kinda the point i thought.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 27, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me. Some people just can't play a game like a normal person. They have to be the asshat that hacks.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 27, 2011)

The music is starting to make itself a home in my brain, everywhere I go I am tapping the theme song. One day I'll have the music muted for good


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 27, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> having a hard time finding the CAP4 can you link please?



http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

lol at this http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/therussian59/stats/322348049/

Ranked Number 1 in the world.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

yeahhhh... that looks legit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 23rd? You were playing 2 days before release?



I ment 24TH LOL I used the VPN though and played from 7PM to 12AM


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Patch R5 coming today!



when does it come? I tried to have origin check for updates and it said it was all up to date


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

R5 might be a server patch. The servers definitely need an update. Out of the 7 hours or so of gametime I have reported in my stats, probably a third of that I never played, due to server kicking me, game freezes, or crashes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok guys this is definitely happening.

My game always gives just a black screen (no audio) on first launch.
I have to Ctrl Alt Del to get out then it Stops Responding.

Second launch the game works but takes a while to load maps.

Third Launch and + game loads fast.

WUT?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 27, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok guys this is definitely happening.
> 
> My game always gives just a black screen (no audio) on first launch.
> I have to Ctrl Alt Del to get out then it Stops Responding.
> ...



My game was great day 1. Day 2 I get spotty loads. Join server only to be meet with a black screen. Co-op only works with certain people like I can connect and play with Scrizz with no issues, but I cannot connect to Death or Crazy at all. Its like Co-op only works with people in the same state as you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not issues as of yet but I didn't play yesterday, I will try to leave work early today and Get some chores done and play for a couple of hours


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> looks like the first aimbot is out .. suddenly lots of people getting 10:1 ratios



I think they been around since the 1st day






His KDR is 1624

He is the most extreme, but everyone in the top 5 is over 20 kdr, in the top 10, everyones over 9k, top 20 everyones over 4 (and honestly with the playtime they have in, and their SPM over 1k, just don't see it happening). BumblebeeAA out of all but Air and Team stat categories (meaning all ground/tank categories) is top in 4 out of everyone in the world, there is only 19 categories, so he is top in the world in over 20% of the different categories. His sever is Gamecheaters.com, think DrPepper said he played there and when you spawned you were stuck on the outside of the map with him and 1 other guy shooting you.



brandonwh64 said:


> I ment 24TH LOL I used the VPN though and played from 7PM to 12AM



Yeah thats what I figured, I did the same, but only played a little bit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yea the hacks will always start as soon as a game is released. I havn't seen a FPS game that did not have hackers in it.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

I can beleive really high K/D, if you spend alto of time in a jet only, and never play on the ground. A good pilot will almost never get hit.

Heck, erocker went like 34-0 the other day in Anti-air...may sound a bit crazy, but I watched him do it.

But yeah, you'd think that was a bit of a hack, too, to do it, and in that short of time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I can beleive really high K/D, if you spend alto of time in a jet only, and never play on the ground. A good pilot will almost never get hit.
> 
> Heck, erocker went like 34-0 the other day in Anti-air...may sound a bit crazy, but I watched him do it.
> 
> But yeah, you'd think that was a bit of a hack, too, to do it, and in that short of time.



My sister did 12-2 in AA tanks, She was pissing the other team off so bad they were coming straight to her when they took off just to die and continue bitching about it.

She had them going saying "You got beat by a gurl you pussys"


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 27, 2011)

Still having stuttering issues with CAP4  , i guess this CAP was better optimized for 6xxx series


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

It may well be the networking. Perhaps just some servers for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It may well be the networking. Perhaps just some servers for you.



Yea sometimes the higher ping servers cause some stuttering


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I can beleive really high K/D



me too, in opportune moments etc. but consistently getting that high of a k/d i can't believe. you saw it happen to erocker once - if he got 34-0 every game i would suspect _him _of hacking too. statistically speaking it's just not possible for it to land in your favor _that often_.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

That 34-0 was in the stationary AA or the tank? If the former idk how you hit so much with that thing and if the latter idk how you avoided tanks and engies the whole time...

Nice going either way.

And my Battlelog options are all back to defaut this morning maybe they updated it.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 27, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Still having stuttering issues with CAP4  , i guess this CAP was better optimized for 6xxx series



where did ya get the cap4 ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I can beleive really high K/D, if you spend alto of time in a jet only, and never play on the ground. A good pilot will almost never get hit.
> 
> Heck, erocker went like 34-0 the other day in Anti-air...may sound a bit crazy, but I watched him do it.
> 
> But yeah, you'd think that was a bit of a hack, too, to do it, and in that short of time.



In the top 5 Kills, no have them have even used a jet. Even 15th and 20th in kills have less than 20 kills in jets. Didn't check everyone in top 20 as I was too lazy. These people are all on foot, some in tanks, but the tanks aren't great enough to pull that off unless you are doing something fishy, tanks just die very easy in BF3. It's possible to have a greta KDR, just constantly seems hard. I had a 43 kill streak with Mortars, and have a fewrounds that were around 30-2, but I've also had rounds that are 5-11, so it's all balanced out, my KDR is climbing, day 1 I started at .9, now I'm at 1.6, even with those amazing rounds.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> That 34-0 was in the stationary AA or the tank? If the former idk how you hit so much with that thing and if the latter idk how you avoided tanks and engies the whole time...
> 
> Nice going either way.
> 
> And my Battlelog options are all back to defaut this morning maybe they updated it.



AA tank is the best tank in the game. On day 1 if you got rockets before any of the chopper or jet pilots had flares, you just ripped them out of the sky left and right. And the minigun on it destroys troops and can rip apart Abrams in no time. I wish it showed AA kills, thats the only tank I use, it's amazing. But won't be easy to go that high in kills with it now since pilots have flares. You have to lock on force them to pop the flares, then hope they dont fly out of range, try and lock on again and fire. And if it's a jet hauling ass, even if oyu do that, they can run so far that their flares come back off cooldown and they pop them again. Back to back lock ons and a good pilot will still ditch your missles.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2011)

I repaired the game within origin and all my issues are have been resolved. 
Game runs fantastic now, get well over 100 FPS with my two 480s, and my cards run at a modest 80-85c under load. 
Now I can finally play.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My sister did 12-2 in AA tanks, She was pissing the other team off so bad they were coming straight to her when they took off just to die and continue bitching about it.
> 
> She had them going saying "You got beat by a gurl you pussys"



Can i marry your sister? JK, but dont we all have a sweetspot for girls that game


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 27, 2011)

I am willing to have a 24/7 TS3 server on my nfoservers account. Since Erocker's server is not always up and some of us game in the wee hours of the morning, I think it would be a good idea to have a dedicated hosted server. Let me know.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah, he was in a the mobile AA, and there were very few players on the server. Heck, im' not even sure it was realyl mobile AA..same vehicle, but on a map with no air vehicles...sry, but I'm horrible at remebering map names. 


I am not sure that was his exact score, but it's close enough, anyway. I'm jsut saying that it's possible, with your own server, to have killer scores. The image post above with dude jsut having one hour in the game, and being up at the top...hacks, almost for sure.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 27, 2011)

I played a good bit last night but the server was empty. Not once did it have anyone playing on it. I hope this changes soon.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Not once did it have anyone playing on it. I hope this changes soon.



me too, it was full for 1-2 hrs until a crash around 8 and then no one came back. We need to have like 8-10 people to get it started, and then it fills up pretty quickly. we need to get people adding it to their favorites, and i need to make sure it doesn't keep crashing.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

sorry for double post but i'm in there now if anyone wants to jump on for a few...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there a single player bot mode like they had in BF2? I'd love to play around in that for awhile when not on servers just to explore a bit.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> me too, it was full for 1-2 hrs until a crash around 8 and then no one came back. We need to have like 8-10 people to get it started, and then it fills up pretty quickly. we need to get people adding it to their favorites, and i need to make sure it doesn't keep crashing.



I played a round last night on it. 
It was pretty full. Got a .50 K/D 
which for me is good Played support 
for the first time and enjoyed that class. 
You can rack up some points resupplying 
in those clogged areas. I'm gonna practice 
more before I subject many other TPU'ers
to mysuckage. I'll never have a good K/D so 
I enjoy supporting team mates with what ever class 
I am. I added to my favorites last night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> AA tank is the best tank in the game.



Yeah just got the AA tank rockets last night (and from taking out air vehicles with the Stinger too which was cool) but haven't had a chance to use them yet as apparently many people have caught on to the awesomeness that is that vehicle. It's never around. Also just unlocked HMG for the regular tanks but also haven't tried yet and not sure how it will differ from LMG in practice or which I'll prefer. I really like Caspian and have actually stated playing 32 and lower servers to actually get a good vehicle. The amount should scale with the player numbers.

To the dude asking about CAP 4:

http://www.rage3d.com/cap/



digibucc said:


> sorry for double post but i'm in there now if anyone wants to jump on for a few...



Ill be there after I eat something. Is there a timed autokick for being idle? I have some money for you too.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2011)

random said:


> Tried turning off all your overlays? example. D3D overrider, MSI Afterburner, FRAPS... no issue here but you never know, also maybe review your router settings and make sure uPnP is enabled.


Yep - nothing running. Still having issues




MT Alex said:


> Yup, you're screwed.  That happened to me, had to redownload the entire game, twice.  You couldn't pay me to repair the game.  For some reason it works fine for most, but breaks others.  EA support will not help you fix it, they have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Live OR Die said:


> Here man download this folder and place it into your BF3 install folder i spent a hour getting this to work also boot up the Campaign and go to game in settings make sure PB is on.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ffw87vjjb7g6ixj/pb.rar



Will try this when I get home later tonight. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

just got the game, inserted disc, installed origin(shit)

now when it wants to activate the game, it just tays at the activation pop up thingie, after a while it say the connection has timed out or similar and i have to try later, this is 2nd hour its doing that, wtf am i doing wrong? anything in my router i have to config?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you add the game to your origin account?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

does the same when i try to do that


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

NOTE TO EVERYONE!

If you repair your game (even if you think you don't need to) it will update it!

I just repaired it on a whim and it download what it called an update after verifying files.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Try to take the router out of the setup and use straight modem connection. If this works then you have something setup wrong on the router


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

cannot connect directly to the connection, but i have access to the router, via IP


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm Maybe a DNS issue, try repairing your connection


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> NOTE TO EVERYONE!
> 
> If you repair your game (even if you think you don't need to) it will update it!
> 
> I just repaired it on a whim and it download what it called an update after verifying files.



Um yeah and as few of us have reported recently this screwed out whole install. I don't think there is yet any actual update and you probably got lucky. 

Oh after thinking about it some more is perhaps the HMG on the tanks more for lightly armored vehicle  damage? Like Jeeps and helis?

And nobody spots or throws health and ammo. Same shit as in the past I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah just got the AA tank rockets last night (and from taking out air vehicles with the Stinger too which was cool) but haven't had a chance to use them yet as apparently many people have caught on to the awesomeness that is that vehicle. It's never around. Also just unlocked HMG for the regular tanks but also haven't tried yet and not sure how it will differ from LMG in practice or which I'll prefer. I really like Caspian and have actually stated playing 32 and lower servers to actually get a good vehicle. The amount should scale with the player numbers.
> 
> To the dude asking about CAP 4:
> 
> ...



The AA tank is beast. The APC (where the driver has a mounted gun) is also insanely beast. It's a tank killer with it's cannon and missle launcher, plus heat vision. It's just not very common to find I guess. I'm using the CAP4 and am getting high 90%'s on both my cards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um yeah and as few of us have reported recently this screwed out whole install. I don't think there is yet any actual update and you probably got lucky.
> 
> Oh after thinking about it some more is perhaps the HMG on the tanks more for lightly armored vehicle  damage? Like Jeeps and helis?
> 
> And nobody spots or throws health and ammo. Same shit as in the past I guess I shouldn't be surprised.



Yea im not touching "repair" after hearing the horror stories of people not being able to reinstall.



erocker said:


> I'm using the CAP4 and am getting high 90%'s on both my cards.



Would CAP4 help out with a single 5850?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah need MOAR vehicles. Number _and_ variety. And some higher ticket servers though I guess that will come.

Oh I also have not had to do anything with Punkbuster and generally have no connection problems. Maybe that will change.

Anyone know about the HMG? Bigger rounds and meant for vehicles or what?


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am willing to have a 24/7 TS3 server on my nfoservers account. Since Erocker's server is not always up and some of us game in the wee hours of the morning, I think it would be a good idea to have a dedicated hosted server. Let me know.



Do it, I'd rather not host it anymore.


----------



## ZindaqI (Oct 27, 2011)

i have lag issue  in game

cpu : core2due 2.8 e7400 3mb cash
motherboard :intel dg41rq
ram :3gb
gpu : msi hd 5850 -- last ati driver
Windows : Windows 7 formated today ...
resolution 1366x768 with low settings


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

ZindaqI said:


> i have lag issue  in game
> 
> cpu : *core2due 2.8 e7400 3mb cash*
> motherboard :intel dg41rq
> ...



This maybe your lag issue. its more towards 4 cores.

*EDIT*

Responded to your message on FB don!


----------



## ZindaqI (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This maybe your lag issue. its more towards 4 cores.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Responded to your message on FB don!



that mean i need new cpu :S


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah need MOAR vehicles. Number _and_ variety. And some higher ticket servers though I guess that will come.



I'd like to see some more open infantry maps. Right now they just seem to be murder runs. Seine River just ends up being each team owning their own side and a sniper war (which I like to break up with mortar strikes). And Grand Bazaar is just all hallways, usually with one end being at the advantage. But the BF2 maps might cure this, so I'm pretty excited for those. For now though, I just dont find guns all that useful, it's much more productive to mortar strike since there is an abundance of campers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

ZindaqI said:


> that mean i need new cpu :S



Yes, If you can find a Q6600 or a Q9xxx chip then you would be golden


----------



## ZindaqI (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This maybe your lag issue. its more towards 4 cores.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Responded to your message on FB don!



Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows Vista (Service Pack 2) 32-Bit
Processor:* 2 GHz Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHZ or Althon X2 2.7 GHz)*
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 20 GB
Graphics Card (AMD): DirectX 10.1 compatible with 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 series, with ATI RADEON 3870 or higher performance)
Graphics Card (NVIDIA): DirectX 10.0 compatible with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 series with NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT or higher performance)
Sound card : DirectX compatible
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD ROM Drive

This is Battlefield 3 Minimum Requirements .. that mean mine is good for game .. :S


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats BARE MINIMUM! 

This is why you may have LAG. even though it says your PC will run it, doesn't mean it will run it at the same level as a 2600K


----------



## ZindaqI (Oct 27, 2011)

hmmmmm ... 
ok ty .. btw i don't  have online in battlefield 3  ... so i need to buy it ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah and only 2.8 too. Look for Eastcoasthandle post a couple pages back re the render graph in game may show severe cpu bottleneck for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

ZindaqI said:


> hmmmmm ...
> ok ty .. btw i don't  have online in battlefield 3  ... so i need to buy it ?



did you torrent the game? if so then yes you need to buy it to play online LOL

I posted a sweet deal for the limited edition version about a page or two back for like 48$


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 27, 2011)

ZindaqI said:


> i have lag issue  in game
> 
> cpu : core2due 2.8 e7400 3mb cash
> motherboard :intel dg41rq
> ...



battlefield 3 runs like shit on a dual core ,just like bad company 2 did (maybe one day they figure out that half of gamers are running dual cores and hopefully OPTIMIZE their cpu heavy engine)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

ZindaqI said:


> hmmmmm ...
> ok ty .. btw i don't  have online in battlefield 3  ... so i need to buy it ?



Um yeah does this mean what it sounds like it means? Pirates are one step above cheaters on the filthy lowlife scale.


----------



## ZindaqI (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah and only 2.8 too. Look for Eastcoasthandle post a couple pages back re the render graph in game may show severe cpu bottleneck for you.


ok ..



brandonwh64 said:


> did you torrent the game? if so then yes you need to buy it to play online LOL
> 
> I posted a sweet deal for the limited edition version about a page or two back for like 48$


i have limited edition version but not from turrent  and i want to test the game before i buy it



AltecV1 said:


> battlefield 3 runs like shit on a dual core ,just like bad company 2 did (maybe one day they figure out that half of gamers are running dual cores and hopefully OPTIMIZE their cpu heavy engine)


yeah .... 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um yeah does this mean what it sounds like it means? Pirates are one step above cheaters on the filthy lowlife scale.


lol but its not turrent game .. its normal game  


btw all i will buy new pc 
cpu i5 2400 .. 
ram 8giga ddr3 
vga : msi hd 5850 (same) or new one 
motherboard : gigabyte or assus .. idk yet .


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 27, 2011)

*Hate!*

Mailman sent me this jpg. He scored this at the midnight release of BF3. He said Highway could shove the belt buckle sideways also........lol j/k.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

ZindaqI said:


> lol but its not turrent game .. its normal game



if you didn't pay for it, you either downloaded it or borrowed it. if the person you borrowed it from can play online (as it's registered to their account) , but you can't - then you are still pirating it. they bought one copy, not 1.5


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um yeah and as few of us have reported recently this screwed out whole install. I don't think there is yet any actual update and you probably got lucky.
> 
> Oh after thinking about it some more is perhaps the HMG on the tanks more for lightly armored vehicle  damage? Like Jeeps and helis?
> 
> And nobody spots or throws health and ammo. Same shit as in the past I guess I shouldn't be surprised.



What do you mean by screwed up? what issue did it cause?

Also I'm noticing all of disconnection and you have me thinking it cause of the repair I did but something tells me it might not be that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anybody else seen this bag of crap. I watched this whole video and 95% of the game and its gameplay is identical to MW1. The main aspecs they have changed are weapons and unlocks but the game is still MW1


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> if you didn't pay for it, you either downloaded it or borrowed it. if the person you borrowed it from can play online (as it's registered to their account) , but you can't - then you are still pirating it. they bought one copy, not 1.5



Does that even work? I thought you had to register it through Origin to even play single player.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anybody else seen this bag of crap. I watched this whole video and 95% of the game and its gameplay is identical to MW1. The main aspecs they have changed are weapons and unlocks but the game is still MW1





MW3

Same engine 4 years running

Same weapons and sounds

Same lame story line 

New Bugs and Glitches.

I don't know how they do it.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 27, 2011)

Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience.

Wow, i wonder what they thought, my nephew was almost dying .... pls help i cannot play that game... to bad yesterday he bought a 6970
and his 600W corsair didn´t make it , today the game, before he had a 8800GTX OC worked well  ..... now this ....he is down with his nervs .....

haha

what a game can make outta ppl


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 27, 2011)

Mortars in BF3 are god awful when you are on the receiving end. Two guys basically held my entire 28 man team down for an entire round. I mean, I did play on the shittest teams I have seen in BF3 to date, and they were bad before the mortars, but still.

It was like *I will hide hear and wait for an opening, then move up with my silenced UMP-45. Oh look a teammate spawned on me....WTF!* Teammate = *AWWWWWWW! FIRE ALL BOOOOOLLLLEETTS NOW!* Then a mortar shell would fall and leave to unrevivable blood smires on the ground.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Does that even work? I thought you had to register it through Origin to even play single player.



i would say not without a crack, which i assume they used. however without being positive i didn't want to accuse.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Wow, i wonder what they thought, my nephew was almost dying .... pls help i cannot play that game... to bad yesterday he bought a 6970
> and his 600W corsair didn´t make it , today the game, before he had a 8800GTX OC worked well  ..... now this ....he is down with his nervs .....
> ...



did they give an estimate on how long it will be?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Wow, i wonder what they thought, my nephew was almost dying .... pls help i cannot play that game... to bad yesterday he bought a 6970
> and his 600W corsair didn´t make it , today the game, before he had a 8800GTX OC worked well  ..... now this ....he is down with his nervs .....
> ...



Yea DON has been trying to activate his copy as well, I even tried to activate it for him but same thing on my end.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted already but AMD released CAP4 profiles

Its said to fix the stuttering in BF3 for crossfire setups.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 27, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did they give an estimate on how long it will be?



no m8, no sheduled time said......


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 27, 2011)

if any ones up for it add catnapster im in vent atm and can link you the info.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 27, 2011)

So whats the new TS info?


----------



## martthefart (Oct 27, 2011)

*bf3 and amd fx*

hi all is the new fx cpu ang good gaming with bf3?????????


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah i just tried too. it must not be up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

martthefart said:


> hi all is the new fx cpu ang good gaming with bf3?????????



ofc it is  its great for gaming without a doubt.


----------



## martthefart (Oct 27, 2011)

thnks the don for the reply ,i got a amd 1090t with a 990xa board dieing to get 1 ,will it be much of an improvement?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah i just tried too. it must not be up.



a few posts back death incarnate asked if he should setup a new one and erocker said he didnt really want to host anymore.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

martthefart said:


> thnks the don for the reply ,i got a amd 1090t with a 990xa board dieing to get 1 ,will it be much of an improvement?



when you have the 1090T it probably will not be an improvement.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> a few posts back death incarnate asked if he should setup a new one and erocker said he didnt really want to host anymore.



death can, but i've got a server in my back room that has a separate connection than i use to game, so i am trying to get that set up now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes, If you can find a Q6600 or a Q9xxx chip then you would be golden



I would pass on Q6600's, they are almost half a decade old. Something like a Q9550 wouldn't be bad though.



AltecV1 said:


> battlefield 3 runs like shit on a dual core ,just like bad company 2 did (maybe one day they figure out that half of gamers are running dual cores and hopefully OPTIMIZE their cpu heavy engine)



I ran BC2 just fine on a Dual Core, but I had it running pretty heavily OC'd. The reason we play BF on PC is because they actually make the game look great for us on PC, it's not some ported crap, if you want ported crap, play COD. You should be able to play BF3 just fine at lower settings on a dual core, but like we told you before, you CPU is a 5 year old CPU and your vid card is 4 years old. Playing a game that is suppose to be pushing the envelope for PC gaming on a 5 year old rig and crying about it makes no sense. You should have excepted you would be playing on Low settings. There is a difference between a PC gamer and a person who plays some games on their PC. The latter of the two will be running a dual core and windows XP (notice BF3 doesn't support that either despite it still being heavily used).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 27, 2011)

martthefart said:


> hi all is the new fx cpu ang good gaming with bf3?????????



My FX-8150 runs like a champ in BF3. Can't wait to see what it will do with 2x HD 6850.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is the teamspeak down? Im jumping on right now


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

No work for u.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> My FX-8150 runs like a champ in BF3. Can't wait to see what it will do with 2x HD 6850.



Good choice on GPUs if you're not gonna wait for 7000 series or need more vram than 1GB. Still best bang for buck.

So once I used the HMG on tank the difference to light machine gun was obvious. It's more like a light cannon than a "gun".  Like the Bradley fires in BC2. Can that damage heavy armor? 

I love the multiple upgrades and loadout options on the vehicles.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 27, 2011)

martthefart said:


> thnks the don for the reply ,i got a amd 1090t with a 990xa board dieing to get 1 ,will it be much of an improvement?



No. Don't bother.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

new TS3 server, hosted so it should always be up:

Hostname: 	ts21.gameservers.com
Server Port: 	9207

i'm getting it set now, could someone join to help me?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> No work for u.



I got off work early


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2011)

LaughingMan: if you wanna go silent, stealth and so, there is an option to leave your squad. I thought you'd figure that out. 
But your story was still funny and real also


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 27, 2011)

The game unlocked today for me, I'm really busy these days so it wasn't so bad to come this late. A few considerations.
Apart from the occasional disconnections, kicks by admins and the program has stopped working, lag in Tehran, long load times, browser, origin, the game itself and probably other dozen processes running at the same time, when it works this game is the best looking PC game the humanity has produced in the few decades since we're at it. 

DICE delivered big time and I think that most of our expectations are fulfilled. If someone bothered with the SP on maximum settings allowed, then I think we all agree that the visuals are outstanding.

Now, the game plays very well on my machine, all maximum settings, vsync on, 50ish FPs in SP, in multiplayer closer to 60 at 1680x1050. The bad thing is EA has not send me any mail regarding the code for PWP which I bought for this limited edition. I'll wait till tomorrow then I'll get really pissed.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got off work early



i called in...


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> The AA tank is beast. The APC (where the driver has a mounted gun) is also insanely beast. It's a tank killer with it's cannon and missle launcher, plus heat vision. It's just not very common to find I guess. I'm using the CAP4 and am getting high 90%'s on both my cards.



Would you say the CAP4 is actually worth using in contrast to the other CAP's?


----------



## b0unc3r82pl (Oct 27, 2011)

This game gonna made me mad... Game running error all the time :/

BTW. CAP 4 are officialy visible on AMD site.

Dmnk


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Would you say the CAP4 is actually worth using in contrast to the other CAP's?



No question. I'm on the 11.10 preview3 and using them, but they work just as well with the WHQL's. New driver is coming out next week too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> The bad thing is EA has not send me any mail regarding the code for PWP which I bought for this limited edition. I'll wait till tomorrow then I'll get really pissed.



Mine was stacked on another email sent by EA.  I just searched "warfare" in my email and I found it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Except for the start of the rounds on Caspian I never see the AA tanks on either side. Could just be a wierd coincidence and the map is pretty big but I've been playing it almost exclusively and often so wondering if there's a respawn bug or something.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Good choice on GPUs if you're not gonna wait for 7000 series or need more vram than 1GB. Still best bang for buck.
> 
> So once I used the HMG on tank the difference to light machine gun was obvious. It's more like a light cannon than a "gun".  Like the Bradley fires in BC2. Can that damage heavy armor?
> 
> I love the multiple upgrades and loadout options on the vehicles.



I am not paying for the HF 6850s. Those are free and I will most likely be using them for testing only.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 27, 2011)

hell yeah 

feel free to add me, username is in the pic


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Well 6850s are nice step up from a single 5850 which was also what I had last. I too am curious to see what they can do with that CPU in this game.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> No question. I'm on the 11.10 preview3 and using them, but they work just as well with the WHQL's. New driver is coming out next week too.



Sounds good then, performance increase here I come hopefully


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Finally got to add some MSAA to get rid of those stupid jagged lines in stuff like fences and shit.

Oced the 5850 to 1000core and 1200 mem full load 68 deg


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice. I assume 2x? 4x really makes a nicer difference on farther away objects and thinner things like fences and antennas and such but it's a bit too much right now for me. Playable when its running good but those times it drops it really drops with 4x and is longer to recover. Makes sense; only a gig of vram. AA is much better implemented in this game than BC2 had out of the gate tho this could all be driver support. This game is going to look utterly fantastic after some time, new hardware not even required (tho of course always helps too).

I also really appreciate the FOV option in the GUI. I suppose some would bitch it doesn't go above 90 but that's plenty wide for me...

Oh Brandon try turning off Post too now I found it made it crisper and better looking generally. See what you think.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 27, 2011)

where the hell are you people! get in the TPU server and on the TPU teampspeak, in my sig!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill be there in a few...


----------



## b0unc3r82pl (Oct 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> where the hell are you people! get in the TPU server and on the TPU teampspeak, in my sig!



Can't activate my copy ;o


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Activation issues right now they are working on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

2x is as far as I can go on high. I have noticed that MSAA is the one thing that brings the 5850 to its knees.

I can set everything else other than MSAA to ultra and have no issues but move it to 2x or ekk 4x Its having troubles


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

Turn off Post too and see if you notice a diff. I found it crisper and better looking in general and wondering If I'm right. I'm running just 2X MSAA now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so damn jealous of you all since I can't play. Although from reading some of the posts on re-downloading the game and I'm kinda glad I have a hardcopy waiting at my house when I can get to it.

erixx: Love your avatar, sunday was heartbreaking and very difficult to watch.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 27, 2011)

No difference between 4 and 8 Gigs of ram for BF3
Read


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I jumped about 15FPS with OCing the 5850 which aint bad!

Just played a Hardcore server and OMG its REALLY HARDCORE. you die constantly. I loved hardcore on BC2 but this is more than I would like to play. this games normal is like BC2's hardcore


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 27, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No difference between 4 and 8 Gigs of ram for BF3
> Read



Uh ok based on one guy on Steam's "few rounds with 4GB RAM"? Since when do you cite such weak sources?

That's great that its running fine for him and I'm was goin to test further myself as I have much faster 2GB dimms but my system is presently using 5.5+ gigs with Battlelog and Origin and everything else running. Just over 1GB after login.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh ok based on one guy on Steam's "few rounds with 4GB RAM"? Since when do you cite such weak sources?
> 
> That's great that its running fine for him and I'm was goin to test further myself as I have much faster 2GB dimms but my system is presently using 5.5+ gigs with Battlelog and Origin and everything else running. Just over 1GB after login.



I've tested it, it's true.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 28, 2011)

My preorder got cancelled because they ran out of stock, i just hope i get my money back soon.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck BF3 I am done for a few days.


----------



## raptori (Oct 28, 2011)

I get this error when trying to update PB






anyone have any idea ??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2011)

Joystick controls are still broken


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2011)

raptori said:


> I get this error when trying to update PB
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44122&stc=1&d=1319758901
> 
> anyone have any idea ??



PBsetup won't update it correctly, anyhow.  Do it manually as referred to here:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2437891&postcount=7685


----------



## digibucc (Oct 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Fuck BF3 I am done for a few days.



wow what happened?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2011)

raptori said:


> I get this error when trying to update PB
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44122&stc=1&d=1319758901
> 
> anyone have any idea ??



BF3 was just added today.  I would give it a few more hours or confirmation from PB staff.  I know for a fact that BF3 wasn't available yesterday because I checked.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 28, 2011)

Can you fucking believe this??I've spend 11 hours at work counting every minute till Im home,which I was LOL 23:55 (UK) rushed up the stairs to open my door,then first thing to turn on my PC and what I see??there is no fucking internet!!jesus it took my Virgin Superhub to put itself togehter more than 50 minutes and that was just the time I was home,so god knows how long the virgin broadband was off line total..now tell me this is a coincidence LOL?


----------



## raptori (Oct 28, 2011)

ok solved this error it was a conflict caused by the 1st manual update method posted on battlelog ,I delete files inside pb within BF3 folder and did the update and it finished without problems .


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> BF3 was just added today.  I would give it a few more hours or confirmation from PB staff.  I know for a fact that BF3 wasn't available yesterday because I checked.



Was working last night @ about 8pm MTZ, as I updated as directed by another TPU member.

However, today, it updated yet again, so today's is definitely needed, and is out NAOW!!!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Was working last night @ about 8pm MTZ, as I updated as directed by another TPU member.
> 
> However, today, it updated yet again, so today's is definitely needed, and is out NAOW!!!



How do I update PB?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Was working last night @ about 8pm MTZ, as I updated as directed by another TPU member.
> 
> However, today, it updated yet again, so today's is definitely needed, and is out NAOW!!!


Hmm, the BF3 option wasn't there for me.




Darkleoco said:


> How do I update PB?


You need pbsetup.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 28, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, the BF3 option wasn't there for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You need pbsetup.



Thanks, got my PunkBuster updated now


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2011)

*BF3 Config Utility v1.0*

It's up guys! Get it!  Hope everybody likes it! 

Get it here!


----------



## ColdPlay (Oct 28, 2011)

*Upgrades*

Hi guys!
I'm in a situation with two pc's in two countries. Both have their weak and strong sides.
In Norway , AMD 940 black quad 3ghz + 8g ddr2 and a sweet ass MSI 6950 twin frozr . HDD . Vista

In Sweden i7 920 2,66 (stock klocks/cooler) + 6g ddr3 1600 mhz + ASUS 4890 , HDD & Vista..

Game runs fluently in Norway, no fraps at the moment, but the quality looks awesome..
The 4890 have some problems, but I dont know whats the actual case..
Game loads slow, and some times shuts down freezes in the loadout between rounds...
PB update? Runs with ccc 11.10 preview. Game looks awesome even with lower settings, atm in medium settings.

Havent checked it out really, but are there a game ini file that I can edit? Or do I do all the settings ingame? Any recomendations, and if so, how to apply them? ( Mee Noooobe...)
This game really look nice even with lower settings/weaker videocards?!
As long as you have a qad ~3ghz? Would be nice to have some info on "lower specs experiences" 

And in general, is it  now ok to run this game in crossfire?
Btw thx mindweaver! Will check it out!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 28, 2011)

Any chance someone can post some multiplayer gameplay of a good round they have had in any map? I won't be able to play for a while and all the vids on youtube either have commentary, or are console versions, or alpha/beta, or just sit and don't do shite. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Well I still havent had any connection probs but dont wanna start so I guess ill run pbsetup but Origin has me in a "if it don't seem broke don't try fixing it" frame of mind.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 28, 2011)

New Horn Warfare DLC 

Battlelog - Manually updating Punkbuster *recommended*



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0

For players that are having problems with not being able to connect, you probably want to take a look at this post.
To Manually update your local PunkBuster Security Files, choose "Save As" from your Web Browser's "File" Menu and explore to find your game folder and the subfolder called "pb". 

Save this file in that location (/pb/pbsec.htm or /pb/pbsecsv.htm). The next time you start your game, your PunkBuster will have the latest security information necessary to accept auto-updates from PB Servers. 

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf3.php (evenbalance.com)


 
Changelist for the R5 server - 



Spoiler



- Crash fixes
- Latest PunkBuster DLLs included (in case the server doesn't auto-update)
- Security updates
- Fixed some problems with client<->server handshake, which would make players get kicked from the server halfway through loading



Please use the BF3 Community Support site as primary method for reporting issues & feedback.  (login with Battlelog info)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Early Expansion Pack Access on PlayStation 3 & Battlefield 1943



Spoiler



Wednesday, 26 October 2011 00:01

Battlefield 3’s rolling out across the globe and we’re excited about the great feedback we’re getting from critics and fans alike!

Along the way we’ve also been getting some questions about the early access to expansion packs being made available to PlayStation 3 Battlefield fans and what happened to the original idea of bundling Battlefield 1943.

After the buzz of the initial E3 press conference wore off and we started to collect feedback from the community, we realized that while Battlefield 1943 is still a great game, most of our PS3 fans have already been playing it for years. We partnered with Sony to come up with a new opportunity that allowed us to provide new content that all PlayStation fans can enjoy.

Thanks to Sony’s exclusive sponsorship, PS3 gamers will have one week early access to Back to Karkand (included as part of Battlefield 3’s Limited Edition) as well as future expansion packs. Looking at the team’s progress, we’re very excited about how Back to Karkand is shaping up, and can’t wait to show you more. Stay tuned to battlefield.com/battlefield3 for_ Back to Karkand_ video and screenshots, coming soon!



New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battlefield 3 Review Roundup



Spoiler



Wednesday, 26 October 2011 00:45

Day by day, Battlefield 3 is launching in more territories, and our first review scores are in! Let's take a look at what the experts are saying...

    "This is a huge game by anybody's standards, with a comprehensive singleplayer, meaty co-op and gargantuan multiplayer, delivering more content than several of today's triple A titles combined." - 5/5 GameSpy.com

    "With dozens of players battling across nine massive maps in tanks, jeeps, helicopters, jets, or on foot, multiplayer matches feel like a genuine war rather than a small-scale skirmish." - 9.5/10  GameInformer.com

    "...the multiplayer component is worth the price of entry alone.” - A- 1UP.com

    “Battlefield 3 offers an unforgettable, world-class multiplayer suite that's sure to excite shooter fans, whether they fired their first bullet in Battlefield 1942 or have just now heeded Battlefield's call of duty.” - 9/10 IGN.com

    “But when DICE is doing what it's always done best, Battlefield 3 is a uniquely mesmerizing multiplayer game with a seemingly endless number of ways to feel like a success.” - 4.5/5 Joystiq.com

More reviews:

EuroGamer.es
AusGamers.com
Meristation.com
GameArena.com
GameStar.de
SpazioGames.it
3DJuegos.com
GameTrailers.com
ComputerandVideoGames.com
EveryEye.it
Gamer.no
AtomicGamer.com
GameReactor.dk
Tiscali.cz
GamingXP.com

We’re getting tons of great feedback directly from our community! Head over to our Twitter feed to find the highlights! Thanks for making Battlefield 3 the best Battlefield ever! Now what are you waiting for? Jump in the game and see what the critics are raving about!



Battlelog - Update for Battlelog



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0

Here is the changelist that was scheduled for Battlelog. Downtime has already been done and went on from 9:00 am to 9:20 am CET.

•	Fixed problem where Internet Explorer 8/9 in Protected Mode under UAC got stuck in Matchmaking on the web (bypassed the ping requirement for MM - a ping fix in the plugin coming late next week) 
•	Made sure we can create max length Platoon names in all locales 
•	Hide and don't post Battle reports to users that only entered the round and left 
•	Fixed bug in Party join when the party had more than 2 members and no one had accepted the invite 
•	Made sure U2U chats scroll to the bottom properly when getting User presence updates 
•	Improved error message users get when trying to sign in without the proper entitlements - also linked the error to the EA.com FAQ



Battlelog - ONLINE PORTS FOR BATTLEFIELD 3



Spoiler



By: trydling

If you are playing on PC, please enable the following online ports on your connection:
TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-29999, 22990, 17502, 42127 
UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300 

If you are playing on PS3, please enable the following online ports on your connection: 
TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 10000-19999, 17502, 42127 
UDP: 3659, 14000-14016 

If you are playing on Xbox 360, please enable the following online ports on your connection: 
TCP: 53, 88, 3074 
UDP: 53, 88, 3074 

For specific instructions on how to open your ports, please visit http://www.portforward.com/ [portforward.com] or contact your router manufacturer.



Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Prima Guide Giveaway! 



Spoiler



Thursday, 27 October, 2011 at 15:24 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
Planet Battlefield and Prima Games is proud to giveaway 5 online codes for the Battlefield 3 eGuide including access to the Online Class Objective Tracker The eGuide features everything you would find in the physical guide, but with even more features such as streaming video and interactive maps. 




Enter Here!

*Battlefield 3 Strategy eGuide *
Battlefield 3: Prima Official Game Guide is a fully-featured web access strategy guide with interactive maps, streaming video, search capability and a detailed walkthrough. Each map includes the ultimate sniping positions, the best group tactical positions and a zoom in/out feature. Strategize with your teammates by watching streaming video that shows which of the best roles to use in each tactical environment. Dominate the game with key strategies straight from the pros working directly with the development team. 
Key Features: 


Complete breakdown for every weapon, vehicle, and piece of equipment.
Streaming video of each team environment.
Full search capability and zoom in/out function.
24-hour access to all online content.
Detailed interactive maps for both single and multiplayer modes. 
Expert in-depth walkthroughs for every campaign mission

*Battlefield 3 Online Class Objective Tracer (O.C.O.T.)* 
The Battlefield 3 Online Class Objective Tracker by Prima Games is a feature-rich interface allowing users to complete objectives in the most efficient way possible. It gives users the pre-requisites needed to unlock every ribbon, medal, dog tag, achievement, weapon and vehicle in the game. Users can filter by class, rank, weapon and vehicle, search by keyword and track what they have and have not completed.



HardOCP - Battlefield 3 Preview Performance Preview



Spoiler



Tuesday , October 25, 2011
Author: Brent Justice
Editor: Kyle Bennett

*Battlefield 3 Preview Performance Preview*
Battlefield 3 just landed to excited gamers everywhere today. We've got a preview of performance in single player mode and a look at multiplayer mode. If you are going to be playing this game today, or this week, you will want to give this a read for a preview of what performance to expect.

*Introduction*
It is finally here guys and gals, the much anticipated Battlefield 3. It was released in retail overnight (10/25), and like many of you we were right there with our hands on it thanks to our Origin download. Grady and I have been playing this game all night to bring you a preview of single player and multiplayer gaming. We will have full blown gameplay performance and image quality evaluation of this game soon. That evaluation will actually be split up into two evaluations, Mark Warner will be focusing on single player part of the game while I, will be focusing on multiplayer. Until then, what we can do is share with you a preview of performance and image quality that we have gathered through the night since the game has been released, so you know what to expect today.

I have been playing single player mode all night, and have some performance points to share with you, while Grady has been playing multiplayer all night and has some screenshots and commentary to share with you on that important aspect of the game. So let's start off with previewing some single player performance. As you know, Battlefield 3 uses the Frostbite 2 gaming engine and throws in all the DX11 bells and whistles you'd expect in a 2011 game. We will go into depth on these features in the full version evaluation. For now, know this, the game supports two types of antialiasing, traditional MSAA and shader based FXAA. For the best performance and image quality, use "Antialiasing Post" which is FXAA in-game.

Given the amount of time we had, we have done as many card comparisons as we could. We have GeForce GTX 580 SLI, GeForce GTX 580, and Radeon HD 6970 CFX and Radeon HD 6970. Note the drivers you should be using below for AMD or NVIDIA GPUs.

For NVIDIA GPU Based Video Cards - NVIDIA ForceWare 285.62 WHQL.

For AMD GPU Based Video Cards - Catalyst 11.10 Preview 3.

Our test system consists of an ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution motherboard, Intel Core i7 2600K at 4.8GHz.

<see the site for the rest of the article>



Ars Technica - PC Battlefield 3 multiplayer: the evolution of aggression



Spoiler



By Ben Kuchera | Published about 8 hours ago

We've talked about the single-player game. We've complained about the game's stability issues at launch. We've gone over the reasons why Battlefield 3 isn't being sold on Steam, and discussed why that might be a mistake. But these are all peripheral issues to the real question: how good is the game's multiplayer?

Bad Company 2 may have set the standard for single-player action in the Battlefield series, but most of us only played that portion of the game once. Multiplayer, if past games are any indication, will be enjoyed for years.

This is DICE's first game with the Frostbite 2 engine, and EA has used the opportunity to aggressively go after the reigning king of war games, Call of Duty. Picking a favorite is a little silly—the games are very different takes on competitive first-person wargaming—but it's clear after playing the multiplayer portion of the game extensively that EA and DICE have released a game that's very special. This could be the high water mark for multiplayer gaming for quite some time.

*So... about Battlelog*

The Battlelog system for managing your character and launching multiplayer games has become somewhat controversial since the open beta, but now that stability seems to have improved, there's little to complain about. Battlelog opens in your Web browser and allows you to check your stats, invite friends to games, check the status of your unlocks, and even see reports from each round you play. The amount of information available is impressive, and it's fun to go online and explore your stats and progression even when you can't play the game.

You can pull up a report from recent battles to see who was the most accurate player or who was the best with certain vehicles, check to see who scored the most points, look at what weapons you prefer... Battlelog gives you access to plenty of data about your playing style and about those you play with or against. You can even leave a comment on each battle to praise good players or to talk a little smack.

Battlelog is also your server browser, and it's simple to filter for certain game modes or maps. You can create a list of favorite servers, invite others to your game, or anything else you'd like to do. It works well, is more or less intuitive, and gives you a high degree of control over how you play the game. Some players will be annoyed that Battlelog isn't located inside the game itself, but is there that much of a difference between entering a game from your browser or from a game menu?

And the approach has upsides. Before writing this review, I checked out which weapons and vehicles I favor when playing, then redesigned my dog tags... all from a computer that doesn't even have the game installed. I could manage my friends list or check the progress of my platoon (platoons work like clans, with their own pages and collective information). I could become a fan of a platoon, ask to join, or simply look up the stats of the players involved (this information can also be kept private).

*The game is huge*

Nine maps ship with the game, and they offer a variety of locations and conditions to fight in and through. We're reviewing the PC version of the game, which offers servers that can handle up to 64 players at a time. That's a lot of soldiers in one game, and if you have a server that's completely filled, some maps will turn into nothing but run-and-gun gameplay. Other, larger maps handle the higher populations much better. Seine Crossing, for instance, is a mess with 64 players, while Caspian Border and Operation Firestorm come alive with the higher player count.

The Frostbite 2 engine that powers that game is an amazing feat of technology, and it handles everything from the soldiers' animations to vehicle physics to different lighting conditions with ease. You can check out the game's thread in our forum if you'd like to see how it performs on different systems, but this is a wonderful excuse to upgrade your computer. I'm able to run the game using the Ultra settings and I get around 50 frames-per-second; the graphics are stunning.

Our Velocity Micro gaming rig
OS	Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit
CPU	Intel® Core i7 2600k processor, Hyperclocked
RAM	Patriot 8GB 1600Mhz PXD38G1600LLK Memory
Video	EVGA GTX 580 1536 MB 015-P3-1580-AR
Motherboard	Asus P8Z68-V Pro Motherboard
Storage	Patriot 2 x 120GB Wildfire SATAIII SSD PW120GS25SSDR in RAID 0
Optical drive	LG UH12LS28 BDROM/DVDRW

In-game visibility is rarely discussed, but it's an important aspect of the Battlefield 3 experience. Lens flare, dust, explosions, smoke, and debris all fill the game world, so areas with heavy fighting offer little to no visibility. The more you fight and blow up, the harder it is to see what you're firing at. This gives both sides of the battle opportunities for sneakiness and tactical movement.

The multiplayer is a much better argument for the power of Frostbite 2 than the consistently jaw-dropping visuals in the single-player campaign, because you can drive and control everything you see. You can blow holes in the sides of buildings, fly over the action in helicopters or jets, race across the larger maps in jeeps, and everything looks and acts like you'd expect. The game isn't realistic, exactly, but the way the vehicles and weapons interact with the environment is satisfying. Nothing feels better than shooting from the ground at someone leaning out the side of a helicopter to take a shot, or jumping over a hill in a troop transport to get into position as quickly as possible.

It can take quite some time to move across some of the larger maps, and the game's size makes it more important to stick with your squad and spawn on your teammates. It's important to cultivate a selection of players to join you in combat instead of jumping into random servers; the people in your team and squad will determine how often you win or lose a match. Communication and cooperation really do affect the outcome when fighting an organized foe. If you find yourself sprinting across a large map on foot to get to the firefight, something went wrong with your strategy or planning.

The game also offers the ability to spawn directly into certain vehicles if they're unoccupied, which is a nice touch. This doesn't keep people from grabbing jets and helicopters only to fly them directly into buildings, but one can only hope the average skill of pilots goes up as the game ages.

*Vehicles*

Vehicles have been heavily revamped since Bad Company 2. They will slowly regenerate their health now, unless attackers can deal enough damage to disable them. Even then, you have to be careful when the game gives you points for disabling a vehicle; it's still possible for the vehicle's crew to be alive, and an engineer can still repair the vehicle and put it back in the fight. This small detail changes how firefights play out, so you have to be relentless. Don't stop attacking just because you've disabled a vehicle! It's important to continue pouring rounds into your target until you see the explosions and get the points for killing the people inside.

Players can make vehicles more effective by using them and unlocking abilities. For instance, you'll notice that the jets are underpowered when you begin to play; you can use the guns, and that's it. As you gain experience using the jets, however, you'll unlock flares to defend against missile lock, then add heat seeking missiles, then a fire extinguisher to make it harder for enemies to disable the vehicle, and eventually other goodies. Powerful anti-air weapons and vehicles will oppose you, so spending time to expand the abilities of your pilot is worthwhile.

Last night I had the (dis)pleasure of playing on a server with someone who specialized in vehicles. With all the tank powers and upgrades unlocked, he was devastating on the battlefield. This may annoy some who think everyone should be using the same vehicles, but once you dig in and begin to level up different classes and unlock new abilities, you see why it's such a fun mechanic. The player in the tank wasn't just good because of the equipment, he had also put in the hours to learn how to properly utilize everything.

This approach differentiates Battlefield from Call of Duty. If the other team focuses on tanks, you're going to need to change your strategy to take care of them. You need to learn to use the vehicles on land and in the air to attack, defend, and to move your troops around the battle effectively. On many servers, the vehicles are instruments of anarchy, but if you stumble upon a server with higher-level play and communication, they become necessary parts of the puzzle.

*Infantry*

Most players will spend the majority of their time on foot, and there are four classes to choose from when heading into battle. The Assault class focuses on offense, and has the added ability to drop health packs or revive fallen soldiers. Wrapping the Medic class into this package that focuses more on combat is smart, and creates a powerful and versatile class. (This is where I like to live.)

The Support class can lay down suppressing fire with its light machine gun while dropping extra ammo for others on the team. The bipod lets you steady your gun on different types of cover, which gives you extra accuracy while also decreasing your profile. If you put one of these in a chokepoint, it becomes easier to hold an area of the map, and the game now awards points for suppressing enemies with your fire.

Engineers have the weapons needed to directly engage with vehicles or to repair damaged vehicles. They can also use anti-tank mines for area denial or for placing traps. If you want to gain ranks quickly, you can grab a lot of points by repairing vehicles.

The Recon class offers long range support via scoped rifles, but can also drop mobile spawn points or paint targets with a laser in order to help other classes attack large targets.

You need a strong combination of all four classes to be effective, and within the broad strengths of each class, players can specialize further to find a niche.

You become more powerful as you level up and unlock new weapons, gadgets, and abilities, but you'll be able fight well from your first round as long as you're smart. Luckily, everything you do gets you points, so even poor players will be able to gain levels and equipment in short order. You can get points by spotting enemies, healing your buddies, dropping ammo, or simply finishing a round. Good players will level up much quicker, but the game is balanced in such a way that everyone will be able to get ahead and see the cooler weapons as long as they're persistent.

This is another key reason why the multiplayer is so much better than the single-player game: the options given to you as a soldier are nearly limitless, and the action plays out on beautiful maps with an impressive sense of scale. You'll be firing at the attacking force, dodging grenades, calling for ammo, hoping your snipers take out the guy that keeps killing you, watching as jets and helicopters duke it out above your head and wreckage falls from the skies. You'll duck behind cover as tanks rumble past, then go prone to sneak through enemy lines before knifing someone to take their dogtags. You can be the gunner on a helicopter and rain death down on the heads of those fighting below, or make strafing runs with your jet.

Good rounds contain dozens of cinematic and exciting firefights, with you and your friends as the stars. This is the best kind of game, where even when you lose or do poorly you're always having fun, and the point system offers constant reward for your actions.

*Voice chat*

One of the game's shortcomings is the lack of built-in voice chat (to say nothing of the weak party chat). I'll step out of the way and let community member tpg0007 explain why that's such a pain:



> For those that remember, Battlefield 2 had perfectly working built-in voice communication. By default it had one channel for each squad, so only squad members could talk to each other. An extra channel was devoted to communication between squad leaders and the commander. This naturally fostered teamwork and made the experience better, even with total strangers. The quality was sufficient for very demanding and team-oriented gaming groups such that for most casual rounds there was no need to bother with third party solutions.
> 
> Fast-forward 6 years and, with all the improvements in technology and bandwidth upgrades, we have no built-in voice comm, just a clunky Party Chat that doesn't integrate with the game much at all. For all the vastly superior graphics and gameplay over its predecessors, it really amazes me that DICE just gave up totally on having a working and well-integrated voice comm for their flagship game.
> 
> There will be those that say Ventrillo, Teamspeak, Mumble etc. makes it less necessary to have an in-game VOIP system. This would only be true if somehow these external programs were able to intelligently move people into different channels according to team and squad. There is no substitute for a proper, well-built in-game voice comm for improving the experience.



Couldn't have said it better myself.

*The multiplayer makes it all worthwhile*

The single-player game borders on the terrible, the launch could definitely have been smoother, but when you start to dig into the multiplayer portion of the game all those complaints fall away. This is a large-scale war game with a suite of vehicles and large maps, with up to 64 players fighting for domination at once. It's a beautiful, atmospheric slice of insanity, and it's hard to know what to expect from one round to the next.

Battlefield rewards teamwork and communication over run-and-gun, and action gamers who aren't used to this more holistic approach to combat will need to adjust their expectations. The new engine shows just what is possible on the PC, and it blows away the console versions of the game in every way. While it may take a few more days for things to even out in terms of stability, Battlefield 3 promises to be one of the best online experiences this year.

*The Good*


The four classes work well and make sense
The vehicles provide many tactical possibilities
Jets are back!
The maps are varied and interesting
The Frostbite 2 engine provides amazing visuals and physics
The point system rewards different styles of play
Battlelog makes it easy to track your progress
The engine allows for everything from the sun to dust to hurt visibility, leading to extra tension
Unlocking new weapons and items is addictive

*The Bad*


Why does the chat box take up so much space on my screen?
The minimap is hard to read at a glance
Some maps become cramped with 64 players
Stability still needs to be improved
There are many game modes, but it's hard to find servers that are running something that isn't Conquest or Rush. This may also work under "The Good"

*The Ugly*


If you use the tactical light, you are a terrible human being, and are more of a danger to your own team than the enemy

Verdict: Buy


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Few folks are playing on the TPU server right now....


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2011)

HA i owned this round


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Few folks are playing on the TPU server right now....


Yeh me and death bought one for BFBC2 and same thing. I was just there. No one. Maybe a catcher name. Try Noobs welcome. This game is hard maybe that will bring some people in ? 
I for one would like to use Party instead of TS. Shoot me but it is very easy. BL aint bad as far as I'm concerned. I have had no Probs.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

god i fricken suck at conquest. I always get killed from behind haha. I need to fix my vehicle mapping. I only want my joystick for Flying. Not ground vehicles. I wish you could change the mapping without going into a game


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111027/mailman.jpg



You may have to dip your knife in some gas to get rid of the overpowering scent of Aqua Velva that stuck to it.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2011)

Take it the Back to Karkand isn't up yet ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Take it the Back to Karkand isn't up yet ?



it wont be for a few weeks. its just if you got the limited edition you get the Back TO Karkand pack at no extra change when it comes out


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

*Dedicated Hosted BF3 TS!!*

Hey guys, I have a New Dedicated Hosted TS3 server with 50 slots and 24/7 365 uptime. The new server info is: tpubf3.freets.info

I'm working with Digibuc to add a plugin that when playing on our server, TS will sync with the server and place players in the appropriate channels in TS according to what side and sqaud they are in in-game. 

Hope to see you there!!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> it wont be for a few weeks. its just if you got the limited edition you get the Back TO Karkand pack at no extra change when it comes out



Ah cheers for that.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 28, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Horn Warfare DLC
> 
> Battlelog - Manually updating Punkbuster *recommended*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ars Technica - PC Battlefield 3 multiplayer: the evolution of aggression



> By Ben Kuchera | Published about 8 hours ago
> 
> We've talked about the single-player game. We've complained about the game's stability issues at launch. We've gone over the reasons why Battlefield 3 isn't being sold on Steam, and discussed why that might be a mistake. But these are all peripheral issues to the real question: how good is the game's multiplayer?
> 
> ...






I just noticed this. You have been thanked in ten times the amount of posts that you have made.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

everyone join the TPU server For a game now


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

The TPU server does not kick you randomly anymore. anyone want to practice flying? join the server


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The TPU server does not kick you randomly anymore. anyone want to practice flying? join the server



which one theres two lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2011)

I need a joystick recommendation for flying in BF3.  Anyone who uses something other than a mouse and keyboard speak up!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

FUCK yeah! fixed all my key mapping. Joystick for flying keyboard and mouse for ground vehicles and normal play.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I need a joystick recommendation for flying in BF3.  Anyone who uses something other than a mouse and keyboard speak up!



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OY9U/?tag=tec06d-20

all you ever need!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 28, 2011)

Great...BF3 can't stay up longer than 30 seconds before it crashes. Seems to correlate with the problems I'm having trying to run either Kombuster or FurMark. This is not good...

EDIT:

Never mind, seems I needed to close Trixx...Guess my card doesn't like to OC. Of course, even at stock clocks I can't open Kombuster or FurMark to test stability.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2011)

First full game played with TPU guys.  I am disappoint.  

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/375344/1/225759635/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Great...BF3 can't stay up longer than 30 seconds before it crashes. Seems to correlate with the problems I'm having trying to run either Kombuster or FurMark. This is not good...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Never mind, seems I needed to close Trixx...Guess my card doesn't like to OC. Of course, even at stock clocks I can't open Kombuster or FurMark to test stability.



yeah i dont know why people are having so many issues wit hthe game. Only issue ive had is some VERY VERY slight lag in a few servers and then random green screen flashes. But other then that. this game is solid! Still wish instead of a browser for the game. it was like all in a game menu like BC2 however i love Battlelog information and all the stats


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i dont know why people are having so many issues wit hthe game. Only issue ive had is some VERY VERY slight lag in a few servers and then random green screen flashes. But other then that. this game is solid! Still wish instead of a browser for the game. it was like all in a game menu like BC2 however i love Battlelog information and all the stats



I agree, I wish it was an in-game browser, but honestly it's a decent system.

I don't have any problems with the game unless I have Trixx open. I swear, I have the worst luck trying to OC anything


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> I agree, I wish it was an in-game browser, but honestly it's a decent system.
> 
> I don't have any problems with the game unless I have Trixx open. I swear, I have the worst luck trying to OC anything



yeah idk, my first overclock ever was on a E6600 and it was awesome. NEver had a single issue with it. 

Yeah i do like how Battlelog is completely new to gaming. INstead of it being like in game everything. its launced from a broswer. New and cool i think, but i miss in game stuff. One because i liked having a menu to change options and stuff without having to be in campaign or a server


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah idk, my first overclock ever was on a E6600 and it was awesome. NEver had a single issue with it.
> 
> Yeah i do like how Battlelog is completely new to gaming. INstead of it being like in game everything. its launced from a broswer. New and cool i think, but i miss in game stuff. One because i liked having a menu to change options and stuff without having to be in campaign or a server



Yeah, I know what you mean, it's a small inconvenience, but something I think we both agree isn't a huge issue. I believe DICE/EA went the way they did with BattleLog because 99% of the time you're just going to jump into a server, and adjust settings from there anyway. However, the in-game main menu is extremely helpful when key binding instead of having to waste time setting it up while you're in a server taking a spot, hoping you don't get kicked because of inactivity.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean, it's a small inconvenience, but something I think we both agree isn't a huge issue. I believe DICE/EA went the way they did with BattleLog because 99% of the time you're just going to jump into a server, and adjust settings from there anyway. However, the in-game main menu is extremely helpful when key binding instead of having to waste time setting it up while you're in a server taking a spot, hoping you don't get kicked because of inactivity.



i just join the TPU server, its always empty, to change my Key Bindings and test them out for the vehicles. i just got my jet joystick bindings dialed in.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2011)

this game is sooooooo awesosomememem!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> this game is sooooooo awesosomememem!



agreed 100000000000000000000000000000000000000%


I am so sick of reading people on Facebook and over at OCN complaining about the servers in this game for Consoles and PC. People are such cry babies. Ever game in the last few years have released with a ton of issues. This should not be new to anyone. People are like screw this game CoD FTW. When really in 2 weeks this game will be solid


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2011)

The physical copy is good. Made this yesterday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYwZZl6IDzU


----------



## roy cline (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope this is the right place to put this post? I just picked up a server in bf3 with gametrackers and for some dumb rerason i cant find a command center? can you gus help me with this? what do you suggest?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The physical copy is good. Made this yesterday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYwZZl6IDzU



I'm totally going to read all of your news posts with your accent now 

That die-cast case looks sweet! Cool snag at ~$30 for the whole deal!


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm totally going to read all of your news posts with your accent now
> 
> That die-cast case looks sweet! Cool snag at ~$30 for the whole deal!



Yup. I could have spent $60 (is it?) for the Origin copy. But if someone paid me $30 to wait two days for something, I'd be like "no fucking problem".


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The physical copy is good. Made this yesterday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYwZZl6IDzU



yeah i got a physical copy from Amazon -$20 for my Amazon credit plus Free release day shipping. Then i go another $9 back cuz the price dropped 9 bucks on launch day so i got the game for like $30 bucks. I would pay another $60 for another copy. Love this game

What nationality are you? Im curious


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i got a physical copy from Amazon -$20 for my Amazon credit plus Free release day shipping. Then i go another $9 back cuz the price dropped 9 bucks on launch day so i got the game for like $30 bucks. I would pay another $60 for another copy. Love this game



Mine was shipped for free, too.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> What nationality are you? Im curious



Indian.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2011)

You really couldn't tell from the accent?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 28, 2011)

Or the location.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

Fly around on the TPU server for roughly an hour by myself practicing with the Cobra and Jets. Wish I could have flown with you all or gotten the server filled up. It was not kicking me even though I was the only one there.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2011)

But you could understand the accent, amitie?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just had a great game, but my entire team was completely clueless on what to do. We almost won because I managed to do 90% of the work. If they put some effort, we would of destroyed D:


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> which one theres two lol



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/7432e230-f793-4bd9-8f90-e2a65a0553cb/TechPowerUp-US-Chicago-Conquest64/


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 28, 2011)

I was on Digibucc's server just now for like 20 minutes learning how to fly the chopper.  I'm reasonably confident that I'd make a good pilot for a good gunner.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2011)

> NOTICE:We are going to perform maintenance to improve stability for all platforms on our servers. Therefore, online connectivity will be down from 8:00 to 9:00 UTC. Thank you for your patience.



noooooo


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 28, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> noooooo



Yep sucks... I was just about to get on TPU server


----------



## Frizz (Oct 28, 2011)

I had to let my 6950's go today very sad... as my PSU seems to have become faulty because of something funky happening with my room's circuits . Picked up a gtx570 and a silverstone strider should be good to go for more BF3 action


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well 6850s are nice step up from a single 5850 which was also what I had last. I too am curious to see what they can do with that CPU in this game.



Got to ask, why didn't you just get another 5850? Or did your old one die?



brandonwh64 said:


> Just played a Hardcore server and OMG its REALLY HARDCORE. you die constantly. I loved hardcore on BC2 but this is more than I would like to play. this games normal is like BC2's hardcore



I don't notice a huge difference between HC and Normal for BF3, at least not like BC2. Mostly because the maps are either way more open where you should be using vehicles, or the maps are too closed where you are stuck firing down hallways and forced to hide behind things, and peaking your head out at the wrong time means death in Normal or Hardcore.


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 28, 2011)

I was a little worried when I played 5 min of beta of this, but now im hooked. Got a good deal online and got some friends into it. 

Only problem I have right now is the game crashing to desktop and having to close. Another sucky thing is like I was JUST having a amazing game as a chopper pilot where I didnt die even once and was ruler of the skies having so many kills and dodging AA missiles. I go to type in ALL to brag, then the server goes and resets..... I shot some guy who wizzed close to me in a jet right before it went down. Maybe he was mad and hit wrong button?  

Also I am unable to read all 300 pages of this thread, does anyone know if there is a TPU server? Like there was for BC2?

Add me to list as well please? 

EDIT: Found it, but its on forever alone mode right now.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2011)

Testing CPU and GPU in Battlefield 3 at Techspot gives some interesting results.
Basically a Sandy dual core or an AMD A6-3650 paired with a GTX580 will perform on par with all the big guns in gaming CPUs. So no, you don't need a quad or "octo" core to play this game well. You need a strong GPU.

http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html


----------



## Horrux (Oct 28, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Testing CPU and GPU in Battlefield 3 at Techspot gives some interesting results.
> Basically a Sandy dual core or an AMD A6-3650 paired with a GTX580 will perform on par with all the big guns in gaming CPUs. So no, you don't need a quad or "octo" core to play this game well. You need a strong GPU.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html



Interesting, but CPU tests should always be performed at the lowest image quality settings possible, in order to make the CPU work hardest. As it is, what we are seeing is most likely GPU bottlenecking, except for the weakest CPUs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Turn off Post too and see if you notice a diff. I found it crisper and better looking in general and wondering If I'm right. I'm running just 2X MSAA now.



I have it off. With the card OCed I hover around 50 FPS, in wide open areas with 64 player i may dip to 45FPS but I have everything on high with 2xmsaa 16x AF and HBAO on


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 28, 2011)

Think i'll make some space on my SSD and remove BFBC2.

I personally find this much more rewarding and frustrating which means i like it.  I've tinkered with my mouse dpi, gfx settings and after a few hours gameplay it's like a comfy pair of slippers.  

Slippers that fetch me beer and rub my neck when I gets pc posture problems...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2011)

removed, cause I'm blind.

I didn't even see it brandon, doh.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> For anyone wanting detail CPU and GPU consumption for BF3, check out this article on TechSpot.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html
> 
> ...



It was posted like 4 posts up :/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah for Christ's sake people I know you are all excited to share a good link but at least look at a page or two back first. Thats not just picking on Johnny and I know we all miss posts. 



brandonwh64 said:


> I have it off. With the card OCed I hover around 50 FPS, in wide open areas with 64 player i may dip to 45FPS but I have everything on high with 2xmsaa 16x AF and HBAO on



Ok cool but did you notice an IQ difference? Its reported that Post results in kind of a blurriness as I guess that's how it smooths whole image. So when I went from 2x and Medium to 2X and Off it looked a lot crisper and sharper in general I thought. AA itself is decent not great in terms of jaggies but hey I'm only running 2x MSAA. Can't wait to be able to go higher.



the54thvoid said:


> Think i'll make some space on my SSD and remove BFBC2.



Yeah I put it on my SSD too (only 60GB and the first big install of anything besides Windows I've put on it). Of course, loading faster is always good but I'm wondering how much benefit I really get as it's not like you can start a new round as soon as loaded up. I may move it and put Skyrim on there instead next month, idk yet...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

I seen a lot of difference in stuff like fences and antennas, something like wires that are skinny are not so jagged.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I may move it and put Skyrim on there instead next month, idk yet...



that's what i will do. i just see it being more drive intensive than bf3 is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

After some concerns of the slow loading of the OP, I have changed the resolutions of the pictures. Each picture is under 300K and alittle easier on the slower connections.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Testing CPU and GPU in Battlefield 3 at Techspot gives some interesting results.
> Basically a Sandy dual core or an AMD A6-3650 paired with a GTX580 will perform on par with all the big guns in gaming CPUs. So no, you don't need a quad or "octo" core to play this game well. You need a strong GPU.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html



The A6-3650 is a quad-core CPU.


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 28, 2011)

Cadaveca!!!!! Did they take you dice developer tag they took mine????


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The A6-3650 is a quad-core CPU.



I think he was talking about the Athlon X2 they tested which IMO should work fine but some people are trying to play on older 775 dual cores and that is were I see issues in the future. I would like to see a benchmark of those chips as well.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The A6-3650 is a quad-core CPU.



I know, but it's in the same price range as a SB dual core which has hyperthreading.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

No dude as Ive tried to explain three times I'm not talking about the effects of applying AA specifically (less jaggies) but rather that turning off Post seemed to make the whole damn image (game) look less blurred and crisper and better. But no one else seems to care so done beating this horse.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> Cadaveca!!!!! Did they take you dice developer tag they took mine????



Yes, mine is now gone. BASTIDS!!!!






Still got a listing for dude though. I think they screwed up battlelog stats, for sure, as I got 5-6 knife kills, but there is not a lsiting for 5-6 tags, even though there should be. Of course, one of those tags was the DICE Dev one.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 28, 2011)

BF3 has hit in the UK at last and well....

The single player, although it does look stunning an is an excellent show case piece, it is basically a pile of stage managed brain dead CoD-esque crap......i got bored of it before even finishing Operation Swordwhatever. BFBC2 was much more fun (single player).

Of course, multiplayer is where it is at and that seems much better. 

As i suspected, the flight vehicles feel totally horrible and unnatural to fly. Although I crossed my fingers and preyed for a BF2 style flight system, I knew it was never gonna happen. Preferring to fly with a gamepad, I have come across my first irritation; the game doesn't let you configure your gamepad, instead it wants you to be stuck with (absolutley f-ing shitty) default gamepad controls. After a disasterous outing in the chopper, I decided to go find an empty server to practice on and thus my second irritation; The game doesn't let you move around empty servers, instead you are just stuck to the spot.....I mean WTF are those stupid f-kers thinking about?

So, does anyone have any suggestions as to how someone can learn the flight mechanics without putting his death tally through the roof and/or pissing off other players on a busy populated active server?


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yes, mine is now gone. Bastids!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want my dog tag shaped lollipop!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2011)

Meh, something is up o ntheir server back-end, as I just got 4 emails about GunClub, for stuff I had received emails for long ago. Other stats also seem broken. Thankfully, I still have that image that I posted in this thread, so I'll try to hit them up and see what's up.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 28, 2011)

must stop playing BF3..  must sleep....  Just one more game. 

On another note I am having major crossfire issues, I can't play at all with crossfire enabled.  I have cleaned off all drivers - installed 11.10 preview 3 - installed CAP 4 - disabled ULPS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Not quite there yet:

http://bf3stats.com/


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Meh, something is up o ntheir server back-end, as I just got 4 emails about GunClub, for stuff I had received emails for long ago. Other stats also seem broken. Thankfully, I still have that image that I posted in this thread, so I'll try to hit them up and see what's up.



Please keep me updated with any late breaking news.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok some stuff is going up at bf3stats but still "work in progress". Wish could link direct and dynamically to image in sig; downloading local is making it blurry.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2011)

Scrub me from the club, i have decided not to bother with BF3, i cant stand origin (more unnecessary crap running on my pc) and i don't like the stupid battlelog server browser thing, so feck ea the bunch of wuckfits.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 28, 2011)

that sucks man, hopefully you give it a try at some point. battlelog really isn't bad and i haven't even looked at origin since installing. it's really as simple as loading battlelog and clicking one of the play buttons.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2011)

I might wait for the price to drop after xmas then consider it, but not at the moment. I tried the beta but its £40 for more of the same old MP online shooter, ala BF2/BBC2 etc.

You guys enjoy it though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

You sure are fickle dude. I'd gladly pitch Origin but I love Battlelog.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2011)

tigger said:


> I might wait for the price to drop after xmas then consider it, but not at the moment. I tried the beta but its £40 for more of the same old MP online shooter, ala BF2/BBC2 etc.
> 
> You guys enjoy it though.



I don't want to blow smoke up anyone's ass, but this game is too good not to consider even with Origin. I haven't even signed into Steam since BF3's been released. Origin does suck, you'll get no argument from me. I actually really like Battlelog, it works very well which is in itself amazing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Exactly what he said. I'm sure it doesn't hurt E's opinion that he's been kicking ass and taking names too but it's a great game. Yes needs some work here and there but they all do at launch.

Yeah as for BL I wonder what's under the hood there...HTML 5? I'm just guessing; don't know much about the web outside of using it.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Exactly what he said. I'm sure it doesn't hurt E's opinion that he's been kicking ass and taking names too but it's a great game. Yes needs some work here and there but they all do at launch.



Especially given that BF3 may well be the most complex (code-wise) game ever made yet.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes needs some work but they all do at launch.




I will wait then till a few months after launch, a few patches etc and it might tempt me, but for now, i'm not that enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Especially given that BF3 may well be the most complex (code-wise) game ever made yet.



Right. Like I just asked above I'm curious to know more about the nuts and bolts of Battlelog.

Oh, excuse me, I realize I should have said "kicking ass and taking dogtags" above.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No dude as Ive tried to explain three times I'm not talking about the effects of applying AA specifically (less jaggies) but rather that turning off Post seemed to make the whole damn image (game) look less blurred and crisper and better. But no one else seems to care so done beating this horse.



Yes I have it off, I hardly noticed a change when it was on LOW, Medium, or high or off


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

I really like the M27 IAR on the Marines side. Its looks exactly like the M4 Tactical Airsoft gun ive always wanted. Extended barrel, full top rail, etc


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

tigger said:


> Scrub me from the club, i have decided not to bother with BF3, i cant stand origin (more unnecessary crap running on my pc) and i don't like the stupid battlelog server browser thing, so feck ea the bunch of wuckfits.



OK Fixed the OP picture to relate to current members


----------



## Horrux (Oct 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK Fixed the OP picture to relate to current members



On that note, kick-ass art here, who made that?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2011)

Horrux said:


> On that note, kick-ass art here, who made that?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111028/TPUbadgebyReyAKAREAYTH (1020 x 1200).jpg



TheMailMan.

He's a really good artist.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2011)

So I was just looking to see what my next M240B unlock was and I spotted this...





WTF is that crap, anyone from DICE can put Sniper scopes on any gun? Looking through all of my LMGs I see those scopes now, and they weren't there days ago?



tigger said:


> Scrub me from the club, i have decided not to bother with BF3, i cant stand origin (more unnecessary crap running on my pc) and i don't like the stupid battlelog server browser thing, so feck ea the bunch of wuckfits.



I assume every single Ea game that releases till the end of time will be using Origin from now on. And every single BF will be using Battlelog. So no more EA games and no more Bf forever? I'm not a huge fan of Origin, but it's not like that extra process is killing my computer. And Battlelog is fine, I don't notice any real difference between it and an in-game browser.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> TheMailMan.
> 
> He's a really good artist.



No reayth made it 




> I assume every single Ea game that releases till the end of time will be using Origin from now on. And every single BF will be using Battlelog. So no more EA games and no more Bf forever? I'm not a huge fan of Origin, but it's not like that extra process is killing my computer. And Battlelog is fine, I don't notice any real difference between it and an in-game browser.



He is the same person that broke his BC2 disc cause he had so many issues


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 28, 2011)

How do you guys all feel about the new Hit reg system? I feel like its is much better. The hit boxes don't lag 12 ft behind them. You have to be pretty accurate


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> No reayth made it



It was a collaboration. MM made the original image, Reayth added the texture and lighting effects, and dogtags around the neck.


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 28, 2011)

Horrux said:


> On that note, kick-ass art here, who made that?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111028/TPUbadgebyReyAKAREAYTH (1020 x 1200).jpg



Hi I made this way back when BF3 was a twinkle in dices eye 

TheMailMan made this one for BC2.....


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 28, 2011)

Too bad Tigger, i think you will be frustrated trying to join in late, cause by then majority of people will have flairs, missiles, bombs, etc... unlocked.  I know I would be irritated by getting killed with these unlocks or cause you didn't have them.  

I don't know that the big deal is with origin, like others have stated, you don't need it, just launch the game and use battlelog to pick a game type. That easy.  Now, does anybody know how to turn off all the notifications when somebody is on or offline? Cause with so many of you in my friends list on both origin and battlelog, gets a little tedious.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> No reayth made it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1Kurgan1 said:


> It was a collaboration. MM made the original image, Reayth added the texture and lighting effects, and dogtags around the neck.



Thought it was only MailMan. lol

Sorry REAYTH!!


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It was a collaboration. MM made the original image, Reayth added the texture and lighting effects, and dogtags around the neck.



no kurgan they are both originals done from scratch by each person. 
Mailman has a clean style despite his physical appearance and I the opposite


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> no kurgan they are both originals done from scratch by each person.
> Mailman has a clean style despite his physical appearance and I the opposite



Yeah, just looked at them now side by side, never did that before. The skull looked similar so I assumed you had textured it all up, but looking at them side by side clearly pretty different.


----------



## erixx (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice artwork of both, cheereehoh!

BTW, the thing I like MOST of battlelog, is that once logged in you can just hop into the BF forums or blogs and BITCH AND BITCH AND BITCH, or.... report bugs, sugestions...


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, just looked at them now side by side, never did that before. The skull looked similar so I assumed you had textured it all up, but looking at them side by side clearly pretty different.



yeah mailmans idea with the skull and shield obviously and he asked if i would do my own version.
We have collaborated on things but it usually ends in bloodshed


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 28, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Testing CPU and GPU in Battlefield 3 at Techspot gives some interesting results.
> Basically a Sandy dual core or an AMD A6-3650 paired with a GTX580 will perform on par with all the big guns in gaming CPUs. So no, you don't need a quad or "octo" core to play this game well. You need a strong GPU.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html



Thanks Crap daddy for posting this, i've been waiting for some articles comparing the different video cards, even better seeing the processors thrown in.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> yeah mailmans idea with the skull and shield obviously and he asked if i would do my own version.
> We have collaborated on things but it usually ends in bloodshed



you should just use your EPIC Logo with the skull and stuff you made for BF3/BC2 on the Platoon Page. We want to instill Fear in our enemies. Your artwork does just that. ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2011)

The platoon page doesnt allow to upload pictures or atleast I couldnt figure it out.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I was just looking to see what my next M240B unlock was and I spotted this...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111028/Capture021.jpg
> 
> WTF is that crap, anyone from DICE can put Sniper scopes on any gun? Looking through all of my LMGs I see those scopes now, and they weren't there days ago?
> ...



They are testing some of the add-ons for guns that did not originally have them. Some of the community was asking for a few of the sights and such to be added to a few weapons. If you did not notice, they took the UMP-45 extended clip option away because it does enough damage to be an assault rifle at close to mid range. So all the carbines and PWD got short clips and only the low damage ones get an extended clip such as the MP7, PP-2000, etc.

I would also like to thank Scrizz, Triptex, and PVTCaboose for the matches we had today. Yesterday was a horrible day for me and those 5 straight rush wins made we feel much better. Working as a squad, watching out for each other, the whole 9 made the game much more fun. Here is 5 straight Ace Squad ribbons!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Too bad Tigger, i think you will be frustrated trying to join in late, cause by then majority of people will have flairs, missiles, bombs, etc... unlocked.  I know I would be irritated by getting killed with these unlocks or cause you didn't have them.
> 
> I don't know that the big deal is with origin, like others have stated, you don't need it, just launch the game and use battlelog to pick a game type. That easy.  Now, does anybody know how to turn off all the notifications when somebody is on or offline? Cause with so many of you in my friends list on both origin and battlelog, gets a little tedious.



That fact might just stop me from buying it altogether. I will see, i might crumble in a week or so, but i don't know.

To be honest, a major part of this game seems to be the unlocks, some people just seem to play it just to get them, never mind the whole point of the game is to enjoy it, not to see who can get the most uber leet unlocks. no offense to anyone but if you only play this game for that reason you are an idiot.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They are testing some of the add-ons for guns that did not originally have them. Some of the community was asking for a few of the sights and such to be added to a few weapons. If you did not notice, they took the UMP-45 extended clip option away because it does enough damage to be an assault rifle at close to mid range. So all the carbines and PWD got short clips and only the low damage ones get an extended clip such as the MP7, PP-2000, etc.
> 
> I would also like to thank Scrizz, Triptex, and PVTCaboose for the matches we had today. Yesterday was a horrible day for me and those 5 straight rush wins made we feel much better. Working as a squad, watching out for each other, the whole 9 made the game much more fun. Here is 5 straight Ace Squad ribbons!



Ill be on around 7PM to game on!!!


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> you should just use your EPIC Logo with the skull and stuff you made for BF3/BC2 on the Platoon Page. We want to instill Fear in our enemies. Your artwork does just that. ^_^



i wouldn't mind but i think We are stuck with the clip art they give us on battlelog


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 28, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> On another note I am having major crossfire issues, I can't play at all with crossfire enabled. I have cleaned off all drivers - installed 11.10 preview 3 - installed CAP 4 - disabled ULPS.



i have crossfire working fine here, both gpus clocks had to be identical or i do get crashes and crashes have sometimes reset 1 cards clocks but since cap4 ive not had a crash
all settings App controlled in catalyst and morpho off 

ingame  settings all ultimate with fxAA and 4x msaa


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> i wouldn't mind but i think We are stuck with the clip art they give us on battlelog



Maybe we can get Dice to let us have ours added. ^_^


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 28, 2011)

trying to get the server started jump in if you can^^


----------



## erixx (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, nuf said, back to the 'field!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2011)

*Mouse issue found*

Mouse issue found.  Not a full list by any stretch of the imagination. But one thing that seems to have been found is the odd negative mouse acceleration.  Which isn't negative at all but a limit to interpolated time of movement.  Not sure if that will be corrected or not.  


> Regarding some problems PC players have been experiencing with the mouse, it seems DICE has “found the issue thanks to your guys’ threads. Sneaky bug.” Apparently, “it’s a code thing, not a setting. When [the mouse] hit the cap for movement it interpolated time of movement instead of distance.”


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 28, 2011)

tigger said:


> That fact might just stop me from buying it altogether. I will see, i might crumble in a week or so, but i don't know.
> 
> To be honest, a major part of this game seems to be the unlocks, some people just seem to play it just to get them, never mind the whole point of the game is to enjoy it, not to see who can get the most uber leet unlocks. no offense to anyone but if you only play this game for that reason you are an idiot.



No, i agree with you.  That is not the reason to play, for sure not why I play.  To me its the only game with real team spirit or whatever you wanna call it, where it rewards people for being helpful (health, ammo, fixing, sacrificing, etc...), not just killing machines or camping snipers.  I play for the team atmosphere.  Also, what other game combines a flight simulator, team death match, objectives, etc...  I do miss the commander and blowing up the UAV, radar, artillary, though, gave more tactical feel.

I didn't want you to get turned off by the game if you got in late and felt you couldn't do anything against vehicles or other players.  It doesn't matter if you don't have the top unlocks, but sure helps to have your paddles to bring people back, and C4, you know the needed stuff to be helpful.  Hope you do come back and join in.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> No, i agree with you.  That is not the reason to play, for sure not why I play.  To me its the only game with real team spirit or whatever you wanna call it, where it rewards people for being helpful (health, ammo, fixing, sacrificing, etc...), not just killing machines or camping snipers.  I play for the team atmosphere.  Also, what other game combines a flight simulator, team death match, objectives, etc...  I do miss the commander and blowing up the UAV, radar, artillary, though, gave more tactical feel.
> 
> I didn't want you to get turned off by the game if you got in late and felt you couldn't do anything against vehicles or other players.  It doesn't matter if you don't have the top unlocks, but sure helps to have your paddles to bring people back, and C4, you know the needed stuff to be helpful.  Hope you do come back and join in.


I second the motion!! I have killed punks with unlocks when i did not have any. For example, if they have flares as a jet or copter, just wait and fire one rocket then wait and fire the second. Gets them almost every time.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 28, 2011)

Would it be alright if a friend of mine joined the platoon?  He had never played PC games before, and I got him to give up playing fps on the consoles after trying BF2 and BC2 on my computer, and is now a BF fan.  So he doesn't know any other peeps that play on PC.

He is pretty good at BC2, goes by KingRyan.  See if you guys got his tags, and how many.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I second the motion!! I have killed punks with unlocks when i did not have any. For example, if they have flares as a jet or copter, just wait and fire one rocket then wait and fire the second. Gets them almost every time.



Not if they are good. Helicopters nose gunners can pop flares. So even if you had a bunch locking at once, flares from gunner will disrupt them all, the retarget and lock, pilot pops his, then gunners are almost off cooldown, if they are far enough out, the nose gunner can flare the 3rd lock on rockets before they reach them. And jets, lock on,  they flare, relock (if you are using rockets as engineer they will probably out range your lock on) and they move so fast they can cover the map even with rockets following them, then pop the flares, and swoop back towards you(last scenario is using AA tank rockets since it has the longest lock on range). A great pilot is extremely hard to shoot down, best bet is to wait till they have committed to killing one of your pilots them try the lock and force the flares then relock and fire and hope they don't just run, hope they commit to that kill and die to your rockets.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 28, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Would it be alright if a friend of mine joined the platoon?  He had never played PC games before, and I got him to give up playing fps on the consoles after trying BF2 and BC2 on my computer, and is now a BF fan.  So he doesn't know any other peeps that play on PC.
> 
> He is pretty good at BC2, goes by KingRyan.  See if you guys got his tags, and how many.



of course, get as many people on the server as we can !!


----------



## Jflynn0 (Oct 28, 2011)

Any Clans out there recruiting for BF3 looking for a few folks to game with using ventrillo or teamspeak.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2011)

Jflynn0 said:


> Any Clans out there recruiting for BF3 looking for a few folks to game with using ventrillo or teamspeak.



There is a TPU Platoon. TPU's teamspeak is listed in the OP.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 28, 2011)

now i´ll get my buddy and crack some bones 


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=ItIcvbacUWo&vq=medium


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm goin in...


----------



## digibucc (Oct 28, 2011)

Jflynn0 said:


> Any Clans out there recruiting for BF3 looking for a few folks to game with using ventrillo or teamspeak.



all the links you need are in my sig as well


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 28, 2011)

PWNED : 13 | Battlefield 3, Need for Speed The Run, Ultimate Team and Mass Effect 3

twitter.com/Demize99: "Just checked in some small balance changes for #BF3. Pistols will be getting a bit of love in the near future."

Beep Beep Motherf*cker... twitter.com/TomasDanko: "Honk Honk! You wanted car horns, we listened. Look out for upcoming patches. "

Known unaddressed issues with Server R5



Spoiler



Here is a short list of the most critical bugs in Server R5, which are currently not covered in the manual:

* The game server is not able to run any gamemodes in up-to-64 players mode. Here is the current number of max players:
Conquest - 32 players
Conquest64 - 64 players
Rush - 32 players
Squad Rush - 8 players
Squad Deathmatch - 16 players
Team Deathmatch - 24 players
This will be changed in future server releases.


* There have been a lot of questions regarding join queues and reserved slots. The join queue, and reserved slots with them, are currently disabled while we are weeding out other problems with game servers.
Both will be enabled in the future.

* There are problems with the game server kicking players willfully. The message "You were kicked by an administrator" is a catch-all phrase - it means that the game server disconnected you, for whatever reason (idle timeout, PB kick, real admin kick, ...). We are working to improve in each of the areas, and to get more descriptive error messaging in place.

Now there are many smaller problems present as well. The above is the list of the most frequently encountered ones.



Toms Hardware - Battlefield 3 Performance: 30+ Graphics Cards, Benchmarked



Spoiler



Table of contents

    1. Battlefield 3 Reinvigorates PC Gaming
    2. Test Setup And Sequence
    3. Benchmark Results: Nvidia Graphics Cards, High Quality
    4. Benchmark Results: Nvidia Graphics Cards, Low Quality
    5. Benchmark Results: Nvidia Graphics Cards, Post-Process And MSAA
    6. Benchmark Results: Nvidia Graphics Cards, SLI
    7. Benchmark Results: Nvidia Graphics Cards, What Do I Need For Ultra Quality?

    8. Benchmark Results: AMD Graphics Cards, High Quality
    9. Benchmark Results: AMD Graphics Cards, Low Quality
    10. Benchmark Results: AMD Graphics Cards, Post-Process And MSAA
    11. Benchmark Results: AMD Graphics Cards, CrossFire
    12. Benchmark Results: AMD Graphics Cards, What Do I Need For Ultra Quality?
    13. Benchmark Results: CPU Scaling
    14. Battlefield 3 Is Good For PC Gaming….



BF3 Stats, with sigs site is up!




(Don't laugh, I have played less than 3 hours...)

How do i uninstall/trash the alpha/beta from Origin?[/QUOTE]



Spoiler



After you uninstall it, the icon remains in Origin.  Here is how to remove it.

Head over to: "C:\ProgramData\Origin\InstalledGames.xml"
Search for Game GameID="71171" and change "hidden="0"" to "hidden="1""
No more BF3 beta in origin (you need to restart origin)

GameID for the Alpha..."71170"


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 28, 2011)

UMP-45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*To hide the Alpha if you don't have a 71170 line:* Add this line:


```
<Game gameID="71170" lastPlayed="0" hidden="1" favorite="0"/>
```


----------



## erixx (Oct 28, 2011)

thank you Gullie as always, I just learned in your links that the basejump in 'peak' is a rush map... I saw it once and didn't know how to repeat!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah saw that at Reddit last week but decided to keep them as mementos.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> i have crossfire working fine here, both gpus clocks had to be identical or i do get crashes and crashes have sometimes reset 1 cards clocks but since cap4 ive not had a crash
> all settings App controlled in catalyst and morpho off
> 
> ingame  settings all ultimate with fxAA and 4x msaa



I don't think I turned morpho off, I will check.  Are you using 11.10 preview 3 and cap 4.  Do I need to do anything with cap 4?  Do I just install it and leave it or do I need to somehow enable it.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 29, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> PWNED : 13 | Battlefield 3, Need for Speed The Run, Ultimate Team and Mass Effect 3
> 
> twitter.com/Demize99: "Just checked in some small balance changes for #BF3. Pistols will be getting a bit of love in the near future."
> 
> ...





Spoiler



After you uninstall it, the icon remains in Origin.  Here is how to remove it.

Head over to: "C:\ProgramData\Origin\InstalledGames.xml"
Search for Game GameID="71171" and change "hidden="0"" to "hidden="1""
No more BF3 beta in origin (you need to restart origin)

GameID for the Alpha..."71170"


[/QUOTE]

Glad they are bringing horns back   nothing worse than sitting behind a tank in a jeep where you can't get past.  Beep Beep!!  Its also good when you are just about to run someone over from behind, hit the horn just early enough for them to shit themselves, then WHAM


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 29, 2011)

Well lads! I am having a really weird problem with BF3.
I have Origin installed and BF3 installed.
When I click play, it shows BF3 is launching. But then nothing at all happens???? I have entered the CD-KEY too.

What am I supposed to do?!?!?!?!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 29, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well lads! I am having a really weird problem with BF3.
> I have Origin installed and BF3 installed.
> When I click play, it shows BF3 is launching. But then nothing at all happens???? I have entered the CD-KEY too.
> 
> What am I supposed to do?!?!?!?!



open the battlelog website (http://battlelog.battlefield.com), log in with your origin info, and launch from there. there is a tray app that is probably running, but i find a bookmark easier.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 29, 2011)

I tried that earlier and it didn't work either 

But I just updated my punkbuster which was out of date and installed the latest DirectX drivers that were in the BF3 directory and boom! Works?!?!

I'm happy now!
How ever, my brother is not able to get it working, his launches but it's a black screen? he can actually hear everything and I can see his name in game but he can't see anything?

Any suggestions?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

yo guys tonight lets fill up the TPU server


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2011)

just finished singleplayer, and it was pretty fucking awesome, but too short lol

1 thing i really hated though, when ever a enemy sneak attack you(close combat) its so fucking hard to hit the right buttons at the right time lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just finished singleplayer, and it was pretty fucking awesome, but too short lol
> 
> 1 thing i really hated though, when ever a enemy sneak attack you(close combat) its so fucking hard to hit the right buttons at the right time lol



took me about 8 hours to beat it. It was awesome though. I loved it


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 29, 2011)

No one is on the server still. If you guys are gona play soon il join in right now and wait.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

ShogoXT said:


> No one is on the server still. If you guys are gona play soon il join in right now and wait.



i probably wont get on till like 8 or 9 PST


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Any suggestions?



Drivers.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I tried that earlier and it didn't work either
> 
> But I just updated my punkbuster which was out of date and installed the latest DirectX drivers that were in the BF3 directory and boom! Works?!?!
> 
> ...



Right click the game in Origin. Do a repair install.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> Right click the game in Origin. Do a repair install.



isnt that what caused alot of problems?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 29, 2011)

lol yeah, for gunny right now


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2011)

@brandonwh64 - Can you add the link to the BF Conf Utility to the OP? Thanks buddy! :toast"


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 29, 2011)

CAP4 isn't helping that much :-\ ...i think the final driver comes out on halloween


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2011)

Bah I crashed right as I knifed a guy and it didnt register on the server. My fault not the game tho. Fantastic timing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

god i guess im glad i didn't get a hd6950. my GTX470 has been solid. Not a single problem in this game


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

guys lets hit up the server


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

Why are jets so horrendously broken in this game :/

Currently trying to get my K/D as low as possible with just broken jets currently at .7 with roughly 50-70 jet deaths due to the horribly unequal controls and poor handling of the jets in BF3


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Why are jets so horrendously broken in this game :/
> 
> Currently trying to get my K/D as low as possible with just broken jets currently at .7 with roughly 50-70 jet deaths due to the horribly unequal controls and poor handling of the jets in BF3



are you using a joystick. Jets handle perfect for me with my joystick.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 29, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> are you using a joystick. Jets handle perfect for me with my joystick.



To be fair, you shouldn't need a joystick. Thanks for sharing a fix to the busted controls though, that is appreciated.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> To be fair, you shouldn't need a joystick. Thanks for sharing a fix to the busted controls though, that is appreciated.



works so much better then a keyboard or a controller to me. I play Flight simulator a lot and have some jets in that game too and flying those has helped me fly pretty well in Battlefield. If you need a joystick recommendation if you don't have on let me know


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 29, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> works so much better then a keyboard or a controller to me. I play Flight simulator a lot and have some jets in that game too and flying those has helped me fly pretty well in Battlefield. If you need a joystick recommendation if you don't have on let me know



I would really appreciate that man. What joystick are you using?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.totalbantercommunity.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=632 for those of you who hate origin but want to play BF3 legally


----------



## digibucc (Oct 29, 2011)

anyone wanna play? the server & ts server in my sig!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually think the keyboard use for a jet isn't too shabby tbh. It's no joystiq, but not horredous by any means. Definitely due-able. Just takes some getting use to.

P.S.
Has anyone used CAP4? Any input if it actually resolved crossfire issues? Thanks.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> anyone wanna play? the server & ts server in my sig!



yeah im going to go eat something then hit up our TPU server



Damn_Smooth said:


> I would really appreciate that man. What joystick are you using?



Its not the same joystick as mine, its newer and better. I have an old ass classic Microsoft joystick

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OY9U/?tag=tec06d-20

I can help you out with Key bindings if you need it once you buy the joystick. $25 might as well order it now haha


----------



## rampage (Oct 29, 2011)

For everyone with the Joining game and the game not loading issue

Instructions to the regedit fix

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624694860787/


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the game guys. Hopefully will be able to pop on and see you all more. Didnt want to get TS though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 29, 2011)

Fun games, we're still playing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Fun games, we're still playing.



yeah i just peaced. I was playing like shit even though we just won. and Rush matches are way way to long

One thing i love about Battlefield 3 is the gun recoil and sounds. Makes it feal like your holding/using a stong awesome weapon!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 29, 2011)

Did DICE do something recently? I get soooo much lag suddenly, especially around heavy fire.

I end up usually dying because I can't make it around a corner or behind something to take cover.

I'm not sure about CAP4. I think CAP3 may have been better but I know the game plays a lot smoother with HT off on my 920. I think crossfire still needs work too since 2xAA is good but going to 4xAA takes a huge hit on my fps. This is only with high settings and not ultra. On ultra, the game is unplayable with AA.


----------



## erixx (Oct 29, 2011)

The lame thing with joysticks is that they use the same profile for jets and helis!!! That is uber-noob and console-ation, when all the flight sims I played had inverse controls for helis, and I can't change my mindset at this point of my live


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> god i guess im glad i didn't get a hd6950. my GTX470 has been solid. Not a single problem in this game



I don't see why you would be glad about that. I can see being happy your card runs the game great. But my 6950 is raping BF3, and it unlocked and OC's almost 20% faster than stock clocks, 6950's are beast, and have lots of free performance hidden.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't see why you would be glad about that. I can see being happy your card runs the game great. But my 6950 is raping BF3, and it unlocked and OC's almost 20% faster than stock clocks, 6950's are beast, and have lots of free performance hidden.



Well you just about sold me on my next pair of GPU's.  Hopefully I'll have some $$$ set aside for it soon, but I'm also waiting to see any word on the 7k's.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Well you just about sold me on my next pair of GPU's.  Hopefully I'll have some $$$ set aside for it soon, but I'm also waiting to see any word on the 7k's.



just wait for next gen with new gpu's, or get another 5870 for cheaps, 

i got 5870 too, and it plays very well in BF3.

and i dont need to oc mine yet


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Well you just about sold me on my next pair of GPU's.  Hopefully I'll have some $$$ set aside for it soon, but I'm also waiting to see any word on the 7k's.



I would wait for the 7k, as long as they don't delay them more. But honestly, the 6950 is such a bargain, especially now that the 2gb cards are getting close to $250. I never had any performance troubles with mine when it was stock, but unlocking it, plus OCing it from 800/1200 to 951/1451. Thats about a 20% performance gain from unlocking + OCing, I haven't ever had a card that had that much hidden potential before.

I had dual 5850's before this, and I honestly been a bit happier with just the single 6950, especially now that I tinkered with it.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just wait for next gen with new gpu's, or get another 5870 for cheaps,
> 
> i got 5870 too, and it plays very well in BF3.
> 
> and i dont need to oc mine yet



Speaking of which, I played on my main rig for the first time today and it was smooth as butter.  I forgot to add my laptop to my specs, but I've mostly been playing on an ASUS G74SX, plays pretty god damn well, but the res leaves a little to be desired.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I would wait for the 7k, as long as they don't delay them more. But honestly, the 6950 is such a bargain, especially now that the 2gb cards are getting close to $250. I never had any performance troubles with mine when it was stock, but unlocking it, plus OCing it from 800/1200 to 951/1451. Thats about a 20% performance gain from unlocking + OCing, I haven't ever had a card that had that much hidden potential before.
> 
> I had dual 5850's before this, and I honestly been a bit happier with just the single 6950, especially now that I tinkered with it.



Yeah, I'll likely be waiting for the 7k's.  I may break out the 5970 pretty soon on my main PC.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2011)

tigger said:


> That fact might just stop me from buying it altogether. I will see, i might crumble in a week or so, but i don't know.
> 
> To be honest, a major part of this game seems to be the unlocks, some people just seem to play it just to get them, never mind the whole point of the game is to enjoy it, not to see who can get the most uber leet unlocks. no offense to anyone but if you only play this game for that reason you are an idiot.



I agree with you there Tigger. I've been playing alot of AA in the game and when a jet gets into my sights 9/10 it goes down simply because I have most of the upgrades for it. I've taken down 5 tanks in the AA and countless infantry. I've also got no jet or upgrades and it makes it insanely unfair when I try to use them since I die within seconds of taking off.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> Right click the game in Origin. Do a repair install.



Drivers and a repair install didn't solve the problem at all.

He is still trying all sorts of things but nothing seems to be working at all??

He bought the game from G2play and it's Russian standard edition.
He is going to buy the limited edition in an hour and hopes that will solve his problem!
But what a waste of 40 euro if the same things happens!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh dude I don't know about that as a solution. Id reinstall Windows before I'd try another copy of the game I think. I definitely wouldn't buy another...



1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't see why you would be glad about that. I can see being happy your card runs the game great. But my 6950 is raping BF3, and it unlocked and OC's almost 20% faster than stock clocks, 6950's are beast, and have lots of free performance hidden.



He'd have to change his name!

P.S. I'm still pissed about that knife kill I lost. Somebody let me stab them!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I agree with you there Tigger. I've been playing alot of AA in the game and when a jet gets into my sights 9/10 it goes down simply because I have most of the upgrades for it. I've taken down 5 tanks in the AA and countless infantry. I've also got no jet or upgrades and it makes it insanely unfair when I try to use them since I die within seconds of taking off.



8 out of those 9 times thats a bad pilot. The first 2 days the AA tanks were just unreal, you could lockon with missiles and drop almost anything flying, and the belt machine gun could go toe to toe with tanks. Now people have flares, know how to fly. A good pilot can ditch a lock on with flares, then out run the second set of missiles till hits flares come back off cooldown, or run behind a mountain and slam the AA missiles into that. And choppers pilot and nose gunner both get flares, very hard to deal with that if they both got them and know what they are doing. And now tanks are upgraded, AA cannot go for a real tank unless using cover wisely. 

I thought the AA tanks were unfair the first 2 days, but now, not so much. Pilots watch for them now, tanks shell them, people hit them with rockets. I was going 20+ with maybe 2 deaths per round those first 2 days with it. Now if the other side has great pilots, lucky to break a 1.0.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

Cold weather is amazing when playing this game, my 2600K even after playing for awhile is only at 35 C on air because the weather outside is so chilly  I wonder how much I could OC in this weather


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 29, 2011)

I just did a massive 5hr sesh using the party feature in battlelog.  Friggin awesome.  We had voice coms the whole time, even during loading, could all join the server together and be in the same squad and didn't have 1 problem at all.  

Pretty happy with how it all works.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2011)

Man that sucks I really didn't get to use the AA tank much the first couple days cause it was never there. That's still a problem. Not enough vehicles esp above 40 players.

Can anyone explain how to use the "guided shell" in main battle tanks? I can't lock on or fire or do anything even with enemy aircraft really close. The Stinger and the missles in the AA tank are obvious and work great.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Man that sucks I really didn't get to use the AA tank much the first couple days cause it was never there. That's still a problem. Not enough vehicles esp above 40 players.



Best bet was Operation Firestorm as the Russians. People don't go for the AA tank, they go for whatever tank is closest and as the US it's the first damn tank, so people take it then sit back by your spawn and never shoot down anything with it. But as the Russians the choppers are closer as is 2 tanks. I don't think there has been a round where I didn't get that AA, even if I spawned in the back of the line. It's still a great tank, just have to be much more careful with it now, first 2 days you could Rambo with it and no one could do much.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't see why you would be glad about that. I can see being happy your card runs the game great. But my 6950 is raping BF3, and it unlocked and OC's almost 20% faster than stock clocks, 6950's are beast, and have lots of free performance hidden.



im raping BF3 with my 470. Why upgrade to a card that gives me 10% more performance when 28nm GPU's are releasing soon. December the HD7000 is coming


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2011)

i thought you only did nvidia and intel hahaha


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 29, 2011)

The complete reinstall Erocker volunteered me for (which is about 200 MB larger than the original download) fixed all my issues so far. Thanks E, you are pal.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The complete reinstall Erocker volunteered me for (which is about 200 MB larger than the original download) fixed all my issues so far. Thanks E, you are pal.



That's a 10-4 good buddy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2011)

So you can "lock on" with the knife on a prone dude when you are standing but it seems harder. I dragged a sniper right up off the ground and slit his throat. Only problem was his buddy also prone 2 feet away.

Also I got his default tag plus his "Mass Effect 3" tag under taken and now it gave me 2 "melee kills" not one, at least in some stats like my sig. Guess they need to fix that but I'll take it as my crash cheated me out of one yesterday!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

just thought id post it. My new favorite game theme song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLuQd5CHTLs


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

The knifing animation takes a little too long for my liking :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i thought you only did nvidia and intel hahaha



nah ive changed. Ill consider both. Price: performance and Power consumption: performance ratios come into play when i buy my graphics cards now.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not going to bother with the HD7000 series for awhile not until I damn near kill my current cards OC'ing


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

Signature options really suck with all the stupid restrictions.....


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2011)

Worst map so far is Tehran Highway imo.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm holding out for the 7970. Uhhh jizz in my pants.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-HD-7900-XDR2-Rambus-Memory,13408.html

XDR2 RAM? 1000MHz Core clock? 2048 radeon Cores?
Memory Bandwidth 256GB/s?
Memory Freq 8000Mhz?
32 Radeon Clusters?
190W power usage?

Uhh.. Juzz in my pants ^_6


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm holding out for the 7970. Uhhh jizz in my pants.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-HD-7900-XDR2-Rambus-Memory,13408.html
> 
> ...



i think thats just rumors


@Cddude55 its awesome for Team Deathmatch

EDIT: except if those tables are true Killer Rubber Ducky then i might try and get the 7950


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> @Cddude55 its awesome for Team Deathmatch



Haven't tried any team deathmatch. Only Rush and Conquest.

Also i'm glad that i upgraded to a 6970 from my GTX 470, runs cooler, quieter while delivering higher performance overall.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

If those tables are accurate I would sell myself for a pair of 7970's


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> If those tables are accurate I would sell myself for a pair of 7970's



I'm running a 5850 right now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Haven't tried any team deathmatch. Only Rush and Conquest.
> 
> Also i'm glad that i upgraded to a 6970 from my GTX 470, runs cooler, quieter while delivering higher performance overall.



i just don't have the funds to do that at this point


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i just don't have the funds to do that at this point



Don't don't have to, a GTX 470 runs BF3 just fine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't don't have to, a GTX 470 runs BF3 just fine.



i was thinking maybe getting a Zalman VF3000 cooler for it though


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i was thinking maybe getting a Zalman VF3000 cooler for it though



Ya that should help a lot with the heat output, i say go for it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG Thermal Optics on tanks rules. 

And the Guided Shell is for "tracking" land vehicles now that I read it again but still don't have it really figured out.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm holding out for the 7970. Uhhh jizz in my pants.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-HD-7900-XDR2-Rambus-Memory,13408.html
> 
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2011)

is there ever anyone on the server :s


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

Last night we had a pretty good set of games going with about 12 people on the server, it was a major point fest with everyone having around 5-6 thousand points and comparatively low kills and deaths so it was fun


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Last night we had a pretty good set of games going with about 12 people on the server, it was a major point fest with everyone having around 5-6 thousand points and comparatively low kills and deaths so it was fun



when i was playing last night we had it up to 12 vs 12


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 29, 2011)

I find the knife is so buggy  iv only got one kill and i think he was afk lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah found key binding glitch. You try to change the bindings and some just dont change


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 29, 2011)

Just had a good one, even though I lost!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm holding out for the 7970. Uhhh jizz in my pants.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-HD-7900-XDR2-Rambus-Memory,13408.html
> 
> ...



I'm thinking the 7950 would be perfect for this game and probably $100 cheaper. 
Any hear the projected prices for these cards. I'll probably get impatient and get 
the 7870. That new memory sounds great though. I'd be smart to hold out for the 7900 series.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Just had a good one, even though I lost!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44149&stc=1&d=1319927948



My damn son is posting up 25 and 2 rounds. Here Pop is lucky to get 5 kills in a round. He is Xbox , but he is good. Like Kurgan and Highway good. He can play equally as well on the PC. 
Of course he used to beat me on SOF when he was about 9. Back when you could have LAN games with just one copy


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 30, 2011)

Eurogamer.net - Back to Karkand Screenshots

Planet Battlefield - "Robust set of expansion packs" for Battlefield 3 Over Next 6 Months



Spoiler



Thursday, 27 October, 2011 at 21:14 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

During EA's earnings conference call today, EA Games Label President, Frank Gibeau stated there would be a "robust set of expansion packs" planned over the next 6 months for Battlefield 3. One of those is of course Back to Karkand, but it seems we can expect more. Gibeau also commented about on their network service stability and are confident they can handle the additional load from the Europe launch this weekend. Some other Battlefield 3 mentions are listed from the transcript below. 

*Ryan Gee - BofA Merrill Lynch, Research Division*
This is Ryan Gee calling for Justin. Getting onto Battlefield real quick, I was wondering if you guys can talk about your downloadable content or sort of add-on content plans for that over the next maybe 3 to 6 months? And then we're coming up to November when there's going to be competing shooter titles out there. How do you guys plan to maintain engagement for Battlefield during that time? And then maybe if you wanted to talk about Medal of Honor and how usage patterns either at retail or online changed in November last year?

*Frank D. Gibeau*
Sure, this is Frank. In terms of engagement, the Battlefield community has the highest engagement rates inside of Electronic Arts in terms of the online play. We do that through a variety of means. First and foremost, we have a fairly aggressive downloadable content plan out in front of us. We've already announced the Strike at Karkand Map Pack that is going to becoming available and we'll be constantly updating on the servers and infrastructure with new features and enhancements. Our plans over the next 6 months is to have a very robust set of expansion packs past on Strike at Karkand and that we think the community's going to be very, very excited about. (cont.)

*Brian J. Pitz - UBS Investment Bank, Research Division*
Congratulations on the successful launch of Battlefield 3 , it looks great coming out of the box. Just a couple of questions on that. We're hearing there's some issues with recent server outages that prevented gamers from accessing the multiplayer game. Did these servers go down due to a larger-than-expected demand or was it some other issue? And second, a quick follow-up, can you share any data points for how the game is selling on Xbox versus PC?

*Frank D. Gibeau*
Sure, this is Frank. In terms of the network services, we have had unprecedented and historic peaks in terms of the activity that we're getting from the Battlefield community and players, and it's caused parts of our networks to experience some outages. We were very rapid in our response there. We were able to get those back up. We feel like we've really gotten a handle on it now, and the service as it scales to the release in Europe this weekend, should be solid. In terms of that mix on PC and Xbox sell-through, we've only been out a couple of days, and we really haven't seen enough information to give you a solid trend answer for the mix there. I can tell you that the PC SKU is performing extremely well.

*John S. Riccitiello*
Battlefield 3 was launched on Tuesday and has opened very strong. We shipped 10 million units to retail and we are already receiving reorders. The data is still early but sell-through is strong. 

*Peter R. Moore*
I'll finish with Battlefield 3. As you know, we launched this title earlier this week, and the results have been tremendous, thanks to the superb quality of the title produced by our DICE Studio in Stockholm, and the world-class marketing executed by our teams globally. Our marketing made adept use of YouTube where 13 million people have viewed our trailers and on Facebook where we have 2.1 million fans. Battlefield 3 PR was everywhere, and on launch date, in North America alone, more than 8,400 stores opened early to sell the game. We couldn't be happier with the launch of Battlefield 3.

So to sum it all up, we're nailing it in Digital and nailing it in Packaged Goods.

*Arvind Bhatia - Sterne Agee & Leach Inc., Research Division*
Great. One question on Battlefield 3 as well. Can you just remind us the mix of PC versus consoles for the last one? And are you expecting a similar mix for this one as well?

*Frank D. Gibeau*
This is Frank. The mix going forward on those titles, we haven't really announced, and I don't think we're in a position to really talk to those yet. I mean, we're only 2 days in terms of sell-through and we're looking at the reorders. But the PC, as I said before overall, we expect would've grown as an overall business just because of how spectacular the software is on the PC and what it looks like.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

question about scoring on conquest. Is it whoever gets to 0 first wins or is the other way around??


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 30, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Worst map so far is Tehran Highway imo.



Worst map imo is 64 player metro conquest. Who ever thought that was a good idea should be shot. 

Although apparently "Chuck Norris is an RPG whore" on that map. At least that's what I got called last night.


----------



## purecain (Oct 30, 2011)

well i'll be glad when i can play for a full game without getting kicked... turning the game off for now... 
my frustration factor has just had to add a new lvl... its the WTF Kicked Again lvl... 

anyway looks like someof yo are having better luck... gives me hope at least...

ps. your connection to server has timed out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

purecain said:


> well i'll be glad when i can play for a full game without getting kicked... Turning the game off for now...
> My frustration factor has just had to add a new lvl... Its the wtf kicked again lvl...
> 
> Anyway looks like someof yo are having better luck... Gives me hope at least...
> ...



manually update punk buster


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

the way the server browser works, is when you click refresh it grabs 100 random servers that match your filters. there are thousands of servers, so an empty server has less than a %10 of ever being chosen.  we need to get 5 or more people in there to match the 5+ filter, which will drastically increase our chances of keeping it populated.

it's not crashing and punkbuster is working, the only real issue is WE need to get in it more often to keep it populated. i will be on within the hour.

if anyone is worried about the 8 player limit to start a round, that can be changed when we log on. the settings file doesn't work yet (for all bf3 servers) so the commands have to be run from live control.

i have given a few people permissions to force start the round, and i will give some more if people want to try to keep this populated with me. you can get a lot of practice with just a few people and i have gotten more points with 5v5 than with any other number of players.

i'm gonna keep the server up anyway, but i'd LOVE it if we could fill it up more often


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> the way the server browser works, is when you click refresh it grabs 100 random servers that match your filters. there are thousands of servers, so an empty server has less than a %10 of ever being chosen.  we need to get 5 or more people in there to match the 5+ filter, which will drastically increase our chances of keeping it populated.
> 
> it's not crashing and punkbuster is working, the only real issue is WE need to get in it more often to keep it populated. i will be on within the hour.
> 
> ...



I tried a few times. Just wanted flight practice if anything. So Ill take you up!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 30, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> My damn son is posting up 25 and 2 rounds. Here Pop is lucky to get 5 kills in a round. He is Xbox , but he is good. Like Kurgan and Highway good. He can play equally as well on the PC.
> Of course he used to beat me on SOF when he was about 9. Back when you could have LAN games with just one copy



 I play for points, mostly, not kills. 100 points for a kill, or 450 points to capture a flag. I'll take flags, thanks. 


Besides, playing wit ha controller means I'm not that accurate at aiming. Every once in a while I'll ahve a good K/d ration, but more ofthen than not, I die far more than I kill


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> the way the server browser works, is when you click refresh it grabs 100 random servers that match your filters. there are thousands of servers, so an empty server has less than a %10 of ever being chosen.  we need to get 5 or more people in there to match the 5+ filter, which will drastically increase our chances of keeping it populated.
> 
> it's not crashing and punkbuster is working, the only real issue is WE need to get in it more often to keep it populated. i will be on within the hour.
> 
> ...



yeah ive wondered why people never play on it. its the first server i check to see if anyone is in it


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah ive wondered why people never play on it. its the first server i check to see if anyone is in it



well i can understand wanting a full server - but for me i think the point is this CAN be a full server. both times we have gotten 8 people on, it has jumped to 30 and 60 within 15 minutes. it really doesn't take much but we either have to do it as a group or just have more people that check like you, and join even if it's only 1 person in it.

i don't expect any one person to sit in an empty server (unless they are practicing) , but if by chance there is one, join for a few to see if you can get the population up. thanks!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

Well that's one of the problems--you can't practice or do shit but stand there and wait for enough players. Hope they change that. They obviously don't want a repeat of the first version of BC2 where you could join an empty and not just run around and mess with vehicles n what not but also arm mcoms and cap flags whoreing free points. But this is the polar opposite and way too much imo.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well that's one of the problems--you can't practice or do shit but stand there and wait for enough players.



yeah i know, but that's why i mentioned that it is possible to force start it. anyone that would be interested in practice and sitting on the server to help populate it, can ask me for permissions to force start with less than 8 people, i'm on now by myself having done that


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> well i can understand wanting a full server - but for me i think the point is this CAN be a full server. both times we have gotten 8 people on, it has jumped to 30 and 60 within 15 minutes. it really doesn't take much but we either have to do it as a group or just have more people that check like you, and join even if it's only 1 person in it.
> 
> i don't expect any one person to sit in an empty server (unless they are practicing) , but if by chance there is one, join for a few to see if you can get the population up. thanks!



yeah for sure. I use it when theres not many people in it for practicing flying and getting my joystick controls dialed in


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh missed that and didn't know possible. Cool.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Just had a good one, even though I lost!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44149&stc=1&d=1319927948



That was a great round dont like Dave fool you i helped him get that 10k beast of a score. Teamwork for the win



nvidiaintelftw said:


> question about scoring on conquest. Is it whoever gets to 0 first wins or is the other way around??



whomever reaches 0 loses,

essentially those tickets are reinforcement tickets each spawn uses 1 ticket,

whomever controls the most bases on the map also has the advantage because it causes tickets to drop automatically at a faster rate, aka 

you lose tickets when you die and have to respawn
you lose tickets when you have less bases then your oponnent,
you gain tickets when your revived by a team mate.

whomever reaches 0 first loses


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ill be on in a bit. I need to finish eating, go pick up my check, and do some reading for school


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

oh for free points

if you find enemy mines throw a grenade at them. blow up 2 you get 200 points for a anti explosive ribbon 

just be careful how you blow them up, if i shoot mines with a tank i dont get the points hand grenades i get a crap ton in that round with dave i got at least 1000 points just blowing up mines with grenades.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

there's a few of us on the TPU server, join it!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 30, 2011)

EOD Bot confirmed kill on one member of this clubhouse.

I will not say which.

Ok, ok, I'll give you a hint.  It rhymes with Digibucc.

Oh yeah, I'll be back on the TPU server in a few minutes.  Just gonna do some grubbin'


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 30, 2011)

Sometimes it only takes two guys to win a round:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

thx for the game guys, was fun 

allthough i suck with the A10 lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't messed with the EOD bot at all yet. Any tips?

Man, being the true Battlefield player that I am (Heh) I love large vehicle maps and the first few days was so enthralled with raising hell on Caspian (a map I also knew already) that I didn't _really_ try any others and thus only recently truly discovered the awesomeness that is Operation Firestorm. 

I spotted and nailed a dude up on a high roof like 700m away with tank shell on the first shot while perched way up on a hill not far from Russian uncap. No zoom optics even. Good ol' T-90 reticule.

I still don't get the damn AA tank much tho. Everybody knows how sweet is is by now.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a question...I was checking my checking account it it showed that it took out BF3 payment on the 25th of October. I was like wtf? I called my bank and *said* its *possible* they could've had the payment on hold till release date...? Meanwhile I have to wait 1 hour for phone call or 45 minutes to talk in chat 24/7!? Origin's customer service is horrible. 

Has this happen to anybody? Does someone know an email address I can email these crooks?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I have a question...I was checking my checking account it it showed that it took out BF3 payment on the 25th of October. I was like wtf? I called my bank and *said* its *possible* they could've had the payment on hold till release date...? Meanwhile I have to wait 1 hour for phone call or 45 minutes to talk in chat 24/7!? Origin's customer service is horrible.
> 
> Has this happen to anybody? Does someone know an email address I can email these crooks?



you got your game right?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I have a question...I was checking my checking account it it showed that it took out BF3 payment on the 25th of October. I was like wtf? I called my bank and *said* its *possible* they could've had the payment on hold till release date...? Meanwhile I have to wait 1 hour for phone call or 45 minutes to talk in chat 24/7!? Origin's customer service is horrible.
> 
> Has this happen to anybody? Does someone know an email address I can email these crooks?



that sounds right. Amazon didn't charge me for my copy till it was released when they shipped it.

Oh and there better be people in the TPU server still in 5 minutes


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 30, 2011)

I really like the Bazaar.  It's such a fun map.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG lol I just figured out the AA tank can shoot TWO heat seeking missles. Derp for not looking at the HUD :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

everyone who wants to play battlefield 3 right now. join the TPU server.


----------



## jlewis02 (Oct 30, 2011)

Im there


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

i want to play but no one else is!

Has anyone logged into Steam since Battlefield 3 has been out?? I have once just to check Halloween sales. Other then that. Nope haha


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 30, 2011)

Guy's...for those like me who had problems with micro-stuttering, crashing, etc...I did some research and people who are running 11.8 Final Release and 11.9 CAP 4 runs the best! It works! Smooth playing on Ultra maxing at 60+ FPS


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

New driver coming out very soon I think Monday but if you're really having problems I guess that's worth a shot.


----------



## purecain (Oct 30, 2011)

all my woes are gone now... it was Upnp that needed disabling... 

just managed to play to lvl4 and everythings working... chopper felt wierd.... and i can fly these planes with my mouse quite easily...

how do i find techpowerup server for uk...????


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

purecain said:


> how do i find techpowerup server for uk...????



afaik no one has made one yet. users buy the server and make it a TPU server.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow. Well just tested Firestorm and Caspian with my 4GB kit of Hypers at 2160 8-8-8-24 and on my setup it's unplayable at the settings I run 8GB @ 1800 with. Total slideshow very often whereas I only get a drop into the teens very rarely otherwise and it's obvious why given whats happening on screen. Alt-Tab out showed using like 3.5-3.8GB. Others including erocker have reported it's fine but not for me. 

Really glad I just scored this 8GB kit as it was a $35 Shellshocker.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2011)

Got this score using an AA and I never camped in base I drove around looking for a fight. Took out 2 tanks loads of heli's planes infantry and cars. Kinda think the AA is OP.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not as much once they have more upgrades and know how the hell to pilot. At any rate I'm enjoying the hell out of it and between that, reg tanks and mines I have like 175 vehicles destroyed already.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's not as much once they have more upgrades and know how the hell to pilot. At any rate I'm enjoying the hell out of it and between that, reg tanks and mines I have like 175 vehicles destroyed already.



You don't think that an AA that can take on tanks is op ?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

depends on the AA 

the heavily armored Transport Vehcile can take on a tank with a good driver and gunner, and win,

AA has missles, shoot a tank from behind bam

whats op is the 40 mines an anti tank soldier can drop
long as you have a support dude in your squad feeding you ammo you can keep dropping mines.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> depends on the AA
> 
> the heavily armored Transport Vehcile can take on a tank with a good driver and gunner, and win,
> 
> ...



You can't shoot AA missiles at tanks and the tanks I've took on is usually head to head or from the side.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> whats op is the 40 mines an anti tank soldier can drop
> long as you have a support dude in your squad feeding you ammo you can keep dropping mines.



Yeah tho the last statement is key. And I *never* get resupplied even those rare times I see a Support. At least on the big vehicle maps which is all I've been playing. I had to hit Comm 4 times before you dropped me a pack too! I know you're trying to not die and all but c'mon! 

Man I was so happy when I got explosives upgrade. Seriously, once I tired a little of enemy vehicle rape I'm gonna play Support on Caspian and Firestorm and such and whore resupp points!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

really uh my LAV has missles and i can hit tanks with them no problem so yea....... dont know what sup on your end as i have 0 issues doing it,


as for my support and ammo throwing


ask cabooose 

i fed him must have been nearly 600points worth of ammo on 1 map / round

theres no AUDIO cue to give ammo anymore, your hitting that comm button but i get no visual or audio cue to give ammo period. so yea theres alot of shit still broken in BF3, then again that dosent surprise me.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 30, 2011)

Crazy always drops supplies for me.

I had a really good time tonight.  I think it's because I was grouped with Crazy and Digi plus another dude and everyone in my squad was working together.  So much fun.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

Which missles exactly? The heat seekers you unlock first don't do ground vehicles that I can tell. Unless perhaps they were locked on using the Guided Shell thing MBTs get? Cause thats what I think that thing does but not sure.

Thats cool. I run out of ammo all the time tho esp mines. Only played a few rounds with Crazy so far tho...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there a way to tell which weapon is better than another weapon?

I'm not an expert so I have no idea which to select whether or not faster fire rate is better or anything.

I usually just pick a weapon that deals the most damage but unlike Bad Company 2 I can't see any weapon stats here.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is there a way to tell which weapon is better than another weapon?
> 
> I'm not an expert so I have no idea which to select whether or not faster fire rate is better or anything.
> 
> I usually just pick a weapon that deals the most damage but unlike Bad Company 2 I can't see any weapon stats here.



depends on how you play.
if ur into close quarters combat you want to get a gun that excels in short range.
if you hitting people from a distance, you'll want an AR with long range.
and then there are ur medium range weaps. 

also the descriptions of the weapon give's you some insight as to how it will work.

for example take the scar-H, you do not want to use this gun at long range LOL
it had horrendous recoil


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

just got my first kill in an air vehicle. I was in on the Mini gun of the heli copter just circling the Attack spot. It was awesome


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 30, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't don't have to, a GTX 470 runs BF3 just fine.



I get 40-50fps with my SLI 470's at "medium" settings.  Granted, it's at 5760x1200, but I still expected performance to be better considering I can max out the settings in most every other game at the same resolution.  I'm hoping for more driver improvements so I don't have to get better cards just to get "high" settings.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> depends on how you play.
> if ur into close quarters combat you want to get a gun that excels in short range.
> if you hitting people from a distance, you'll want an AR with long range.
> and then there are ur medium range weaps.
> ...




What do they mean by ammunition and why should I care about what size they are?

Is that like how much damage the weapon will deal?

Also I notice some blue dots in the weapon stats usually grouped like     ..  .. ... or sumtin

What does that mean? Man I wish I had the game manual..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

The Von Matrices said:


> I get 40-50fps with my SLI 470's at "medium" settings.  Granted, it's at 5760x1200, but I still expected performance to be better considering I can max out the settings in most every other game at the same resolution.  I'm hoping for more driver improvements so I don't have to get better cards just to get "high" settings.



well at that resolution its pretty much capping out the 1.3GB memory buffer on the 470. With Sli it does not double or triple the memory Buffer.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> the way the server browser works, is when you click refresh it grabs 100 random servers that match your filters. there are thousands of servers, so an empty server has less than a %10 of ever being chosen.  we need to get 5 or more people in there to match the 5+ filter, which will drastically increase our chances of keeping it populated.





digibucc said:


> yeah i know, but that's why i mentioned that it is possible to force start it. anyone that would be interested in practice and sitting on the server to help populate it, can ask me for permissions to force start with less than 8 people, i'm on now by myself having done that



This is why its always helpful to have a few people jump on the same server together when you're trying to get it started. With the guys I play with, we can easily start our server just by ourselves. After it starts, people just start flocking in.

It's getting past that initial minimum player count that really matters as the public doesn't want to wait around for the sever to start before they can play.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but getting a kill in battlefield 3 is so rewarding! I get such a..........(if you know what i mean)


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 30, 2011)

Did Triptex and Chaotic happen to join my server earlier?

I saw TRIP jumping off the helicopter leaving Chaotic in it...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

oh jesus! more hate on Origin. At this point i don't care what Origin is doing in my system. Battlefield 3 is just too good

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1155275-various-battlefield-3-outrage-germany.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> You don't think that an AA that can take on tanks is op ?



It can't, maybe against someone without any tank upgrades. But someone with upgrades hits so damn hard, the other day had tanks hitting my AA Tank for 76% health with only 1 shot. After that my tank is on fire and crawls and I could never repair it to last through that next shell coming in a few seconds.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 30, 2011)

Taking on a M1 or T90 with the AA tank is death in the waiting.

Concerning Conquest........

The strengths of the AA tank is to keep the skies clear for your teammates. Don't be moving in too far in to the action without a teammate in a M1/T90 as support. Otherwise you're best when you use the AA tank on a hill over looking the map and taking out helicopters and aircraft that burn off their flares as soon as you solid lock on to them (which is just about everyone).

Most people do not know how to use the AA tank effectively. I got about 10 kills Thursday (just on the AA tank) and there wasn't an enemy helicopter to be seen that wasn't quickly taken care of. Planes were easily taken care of when you help out your team's pilots by locking on to planes chasing them or helping to take down the ones they are chasing.

Using the AA tank is kind of like using the T90/M1 where distance is your friend. You don't want to get on top of the flag because most flags are located in tight areas that make it impossible to get out of quickly when you get people trying to take you out with rockets and c4 which is easy because of all the buildings that surround most flags. Tanks are best used from a distance to help take a flag and rain death on to the other team in the area. Close enough to help take a flag, but far enough away so you can move to avoid a rocket. Keep away from buildings so you can see people coming that try to use c4 on a tank. Get you're tank on top of the flag and you'll have c4 or rockets being launch constantly at you. With people unlocking mines now, you also run a high chance of running over those as they are usually placed all around the incoming road locations at a flag.

Keep away from the M1/T90 and AA tanks weakness and you'll be a terror on the other side.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 30, 2011)

Uhh I noticed one of my scvhost.exe tasks were hogging the cpu... so I naturally thought it was a virus, so I ran norton 360 and guess what? "Origin.exe" was found as a suspicious software, pressed fix and the cpu usage went back to normal. I was not running the game at the time.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2011)

origins been pissing me off, had a heap of mystery steam crashes, quitting origin fixed  it.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> origins been pissing me off, had a heap of mystery steam crashes, quitting origin fixed  it.



I placed all my personal files into my laptop where origin isn't installed, I am no longer comfortable placing any personal information into my main gaming rig :/.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 30, 2011)

Loving this games..  Although I can only play with all settings on high with AA off.  I get about 145fps max and avg around 95.  But if I turn one setting to ultra it just kills my game.  

I have also found that once I change any graphic settings the game lags and I get a lot of fps drops to 1FPS!!  I have to restart my pc after changing any settings.  

when do the new drivers come out again?

Edit:  I also scored a road kill in a F/A 18 today.  Lol.  I crashed into the checkpoint flag on CB and ran over some dude.  Then the plane rammed a shipping container and just sat there.  I jumped out and there was no damage to the aircraft. Lol.  I hit the container at about 400mph.   Maybe it was made of marshmallow.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 30, 2011)

i get it crashing if i adjust any settings on the keyboard, now thats poor ,the keyboards as old as the bloody arc, how is it i cant set keys, there arnt that many different keyboards, wagwan this is startin to feel like some kinda coders conspiracy wherin a few of them are refuseing us key changes the fags



DrunkenMafia said:


> Loving this games.. Although I can only play with all settings on high with AA off. I get about 145fps max and avg around 95. But if I turn one setting to ultra it just kills my game.
> 
> I have also found that once I change any graphic settings the game lags and I get a lot of fps drops to 1FPS!! I have to restart my pc after changing any settings.



+1 their with a similar setup


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

a little tutorial on jets here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkPsGauBb9s


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It can't, maybe against someone without any tank upgrades. But someone with upgrades hits so damn hard, the other day had tanks hitting my AA Tank for 76% health with only 1 shot. After that my tank is on fire and crawls and I could never repair it to last through that next shell coming in a few seconds.



It can though I've engaged several tanks and won. They're especially vulnerable if you shoot the turret and blind them.


----------



## wolf (Oct 30, 2011)

anyone else finding 4gb of ram isnt enough? my desktop idles at 1.2 - 1.6gb, and when i quit the game my resource widget shows ram maxed out for the time I was playing BF3.

I'm definitely noticing slow dows and stutter in game, sometimes marginal, sometimes it lasts and tears for between 1/4 second and 2-3 seconds...

I'm getting 8gb of ram and an SSD tomorrow to help my PV get into BF3 spec


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2011)

random said:


> I placed all my personal files into my laptop where origin isn't installed, I am no longer comfortable placing any personal information into my main gaming rig :/.



That's reaching twilyth levels of paranoia  Honestly, Norton points out many things that are innocuous.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> What do they mean by ammunition and why should I care about what size they are?


size and type is fluff, it's count that matters there. i am sure there is a relation between damage and ammo type but i am also sure it is tied to the gun not the ammo itself





AphexDreamer said:


> Also I notice some blue dots in the weapon stats usually grouped like     ..  .. ... or sumtin
> What does that mean?


 those are fire modes. auto, burst, and single shot. some guns will have ... , .. , . , some just ... , . - and what they mean can change. for example an ak has ... and that means full auto, but for the m4 ... means 3 shot burst. the main point though is that they are fire modes.



Mussels said:


> origins been pissing me off, had a heap of mystery steam crashes, quitting origin fixed  it.


 that is odd, i leave them both open all the time no issues.



random said:


> I placed all my personal files into my laptop where origin isn't installed, I am no longer comfortable placing any personal information into my main gaming rig :/.


really? did you hide your tinfoil hat there too?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 30, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> That's reaching twilyth levels of paranoia  Honestly, Norton points out many things that are innocuous.



lol tell that to the people who cancelled their pre-order because of the same reason.



digibucc said:


> really? did you hide your tinfoil hat there too?



Well really though its kind of unnerving to see origin using up the CPU while it runs in the background and actually quite annoying. This is the worse thing that could happen to BF3, I am sure they'd have more sales if it was sold on steam but meh, again I have nothing on my comp now so I couldn't give a damn, just saying.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

wolf said:


> anyone else finding 4gb of ram isnt enough?



Yes tested this last night with only 4GB and it definitely was unplayable at the settings I'm running with 8GB. Others have claimed otherwise but on my setup I need eight.

Hey this is only fitting. BF2 was the title that made going to 2GB RAM a must.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah and all this "spyware" talk doesn't help Origin's case.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2011)

random said:


> Well really though its kind of unnerving to see origin using up the CPU while it runs in the background and actually quite annoying. This is the worse thing that could happen to BF3, I am sure they'd have more sales if it was sold on steam but meh, again I have nothing on my comp now so I couldn't give a damn, just saying.



I agree.  Steam would have been much nicer and given the game legs after the launch hype.  People like me would have bought the game from anywhere, hell, even crazy caved in.  But in several months it would do better with Steam type sales to push it.  I've bought a ton of sale games that were on the store page of Steam I would have never considered had they not been waved in front of me.

I have grown fond of Battlelog, but see no point at all to Origin, especially since friends and chat are separate between the two.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

WTF some posts got re-ordered (I posted the second post above in response to Alex's last).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guise  can you add toxsysx to the platoon?  i cant afford the game atm, but a good friend of mine lent me her info (her 8800GT doesn't run the game well) so I can start enjoying the BF3 goodness


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

added  send friend requests to members so you can see when they are online, then join them


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 30, 2011)

i think its time for a new pc tut


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had some BSOD's related to Origin as well. 

Considering how we use Battlelog something tells me Origin was created with other intentions.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

origin was created by ea to increase profits
battlelog was created by dice to facilitate multiplayer
bf3 was attached to origin by ea to increase profits


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> origin was created by ea to increase profits
> battlelog was created by dice to facilitate multiplayer
> bf3 was attached to origin by ea to increase profits



And both of them work together retardedly.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> And both of them work together retardedly.



i hear of a lot of problems, but luckily enough for me i haven't had any. i did just do a fresh reinstall of windows 2 days before release, and it's still very clean - so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> origin was created by ea to increase profits
> battlelog was created by dice to facilitate multiplayer
> bf3 was attached to origin by ea to increase profits



Sure but it didn't have to be so unconventional right? 

MP is usually handled in game, which it isn't. Then they make Origin which you would think could conveniently handle the MP aspect again but no. Steam is perfect for the reason that it allows you to do everything you want right there in steam, no re-adding friends in your other games.... Not to mention that every other game has an Multiplayer function in it. 

BF3 doesn't even have a Starting menu system... I can't understand why they went that rout and seeing how Dice is subject to the Man AKA EA, I'm pretty sure battlelog was created by Dice to facilitate muliplayer for EA. 

Its a bit fishy... I'm personally really unhappy with battlelog. I don't want my browser up taking up 200+ MBof RAM and than Origin another 65+MB or RAM. Lets not even mention how my game fails to launch the first and like fourth launch for some odd reason... having to open and close Battlefield 3 so I can switch servers...

Also why does EA want access to my PC's files wtf? This should be taken up to the supreme court to rule if it is violating are 4th or 9th amendment. If police need a warrant to search your house/car should the same apply to personal device e.g cellphones/computers/tables.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 30, 2011)

I didn't mean crash or anything, but they don't "work together".

Battlelog is where we create squad and invite people, so that's where we need the in-game notification, but only Origin has notification in-game.

I miss people's invitation to games cuz battlelog doesn't notify me while i'm already in a server.

Both of them can be one like Steam, but for some retard reasons they are not.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I didn't mean crash or anything, but they don't "work together".
> 
> Battlelog is where we create squad and invite people, so that's where we need the in-game notification, but only Origin has notification in-game.
> 
> ...



Exactly which I mention above, we know how it should be but it isn't... so that to me is odd.


----------



## Meizuman (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry, but wtf?

http://www.gamefront.com/uhm-hello-to-you-too-battlefield-pic/


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 30, 2011)

Errr wtf lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Now to find the hello key to execute every command at once!! MUHAHAHA!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Did Triptex and Chaotic happen to join my server earlier?
> 
> I saw TRIP jumping off the helicopter leaving Chaotic in it...



Yeah... hit the wrong button.


----------



## Meizuman (Oct 30, 2011)

Gladly that HELLO didn't come to stay. Now works ok.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> It can though I've engaged several tanks and won. They're especially vulnerable if you shoot the turret and blind them.



I meant you can't against decent players, especially at long range as you can't much up their view since you have bullet spread. Mid-range is your best bet, but it still most likely will be someone without tank upgrades, or not a good player. And in either of those cases, anything is possible.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2011)

random said:


> Uhh I noticed one of my scvhost.exe tasks were hogging the cpu... so I naturally thought it was a virus, so I ran norton 360 and guess what? "Origin.exe" was found as a suspicious software, pressed fix and the cpu usage went back to normal. I was not running the game at the time.



Good eye on that.  I noticed something was up with it too and figured it was origin. I also found this:





Start of origin





After 2 hours with origin running. 

Although the pic above doesn't show it the I/O processes are consistently increasing.  No other app does that.  And, the memory portion should have decreased overall memory consumption after 2 hours but it's the very opposite of that.  As you can see I had to expand the column features to actually see what origin was doing.  If left alone for a few hours it can take about 10% of the total physical memory until it's closed. 

The next time you have Origin running (after playing a few rounds) check out the ram usage before you start it and right around you are ready to close it to see how much ram you get back.  It has to be about 2 hours though.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont know how about you guys,but my overall accuracy in battlelog is definitely shown incorrectly.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

I really hope they fix key bindings or i won't be able to fly a helicopter since mine are messed up for my joystick. I need to delete 3 bindings and change them but one of the 3 binds won't go away its frozen and thats one that i really need changed



Rado D said:


> I dont know how about you guys,but my overall accuracy in battlelog is definitely shown incorrectly.



What do you mean is it low or to high do you think?

I think mine is fine. It goes up as i work on my accuracy every game


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

My accuracy was 20% but then it went down to 19% but if you look at leaderboards (if you are my friend) it still shows 20% which is fine with me cause it ranks me #1 among my friends. 

I suppose it just remembers your highest seeing how you've reached that high... IDk


----------



## purecain (Oct 30, 2011)

add me up on your bf3 friends list if your in the uk... getting fed up of playing with noobs now...


eastcosthandle... definatly something up with the amount of ram origin is using... ea need to release info for us to see exactly what were running on our £2000+ pc's...


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I really hope they fix key bindings or i won't be able to fly a helicopter since mine are messed up for my joystick. I need to delete 3 bindings and change them but one of the 3 binds won't go away its frozen and thats one that i really need changed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so far I've used 16 weapons,from that only two are around 8.5% accuracy,the rest is between 10% - 79%.so unless stuff like tank gunner or heli gunner which you shoot like crazy without much careing for accuracy is also counted,then I doubt that adds up to 8.9%,which is my current one.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh dude I don't know about that as a solution. Id reinstall Windows before I'd try another copy of the game I think. I definitely wouldn't buy another...



Ok this is quite unreal! but after he bought a new copy it worked without any issues?? can you believe that???????
How is it that made it work?? I am speechless and he can't believe it but that was his last option before doing a reformat! 

Amazing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

No I can't but I'm glad. Perhaps it was the reinstall but I figured he tried that with the first copy. Well if using and working with computers has taught me anything it's that you often never know until you try esp with software (unless your the dev perhaps then you should know...but it still can and does behave unexpectedly of course).



nvidiaintelftw said:


> I really hope they fix key bindings or i won't be able to fly a helicopter since mine are messed up for my joystick.


Yes they really need to do this ASAP and I expect it in the first patch which is hopefully soon. No word I've seen from DICE yet tho; fuck the Jeep horn we need basic functionality fixed first fcs. 

I have been using Autokey but foolishly didn't think to swap Q with D (instead using another guys config from the forum) which is what I use for spot anyway until today. Have missed out on a lot of spot bonuses and help to my team cause the key I was using was at the right side of my KB. Again, kinda dumb on my part but I shouldn't have to go through this Autokey shit in the first place.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No I can't but I'm glad. Perhaps it was the reinstall but I figured he tried that with the first copy. Well if using and working with computers has taught me anything it's that you often never know until you try esp with software (unless your the dev perhaps then you should know...but it still can and does behave unexpectedly of course).
> 
> Yes they really need to do this ASAP and I expect it in the first patch which is hopefully soon. No word I've seen from DICE yet tho; fuck the Jeep horn we need basic functionality fixed first fcs.
> 
> I have been using Autokey but foolishly didn't think to swap Q with D (instead using another guys config from the forum) which is what I use for spot anyway until today. Have missed out on a lot of spot bonuses and help to my team cause the key I was using was at the right side of my KB. Again, kinda dumb on my part but I shouldn't have to go through this Autokey shit in the first place.



yeah for sure. Im surprised i haven't seen Key Bindings posted on the Battlefield Bug report forum section on Battlelog. So far i think i was the only one

OMG i am so excited for Christmas to get my sound card. Im hoping that maybe Battlefield 3 will be even better.( not sure it can, its already EPIC!)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

thx for some great matches guys


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 30, 2011)

There's too much complaining and not enough praising! BF3 is badass, Origin isn't as good as Steam but then again, its NOT Steam so why complain about it? It is what it is, and what BF3 and Battlelog is, is #$&%ing awesome!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx for some great matches guys



Yeah glad ur not too frustrated. That was a great game. You guys made an awesome comeback and then we each had 1 ticket at the end. I was hiding by Gas Station and someone else also took another point for the win I think. 

The subtle closing music made it that much more intense. This game is really well done as it should be.

And hear, hear johnnyfiive...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah glad ur not too frustrated. That was a great game. You guys made an awesome comeback and then we each had 1 ticket at the end. I was hiding by Gas Station and someone else also took another point for the win I think.
> 
> The subtle closing music made it that much more intense. This game is really well done as it should be.



i hardly ever get frustrated in multiplayer, only if ppl cheat and they dont get the boot

or in SP if i have to start over and over again lol

but yeah, i rammed the fighter in the ground at the antenna, then someone killed me lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had a few frustrating knifing moments... to the point where I'm not going to even try knifing anymore.

Such as knifing a prone person from behind... dam near impossible. 

Or even in one circumstance. Knifing a guy from behind while he is turning (Not even knowing i'm behind him) didn't work either. Till he heard me knife three times and then shot me...

Also I think it takes like 4 hits with the knife to kill someone (in instances where it isn't an automated 1 hit kill).

Btw I'm Nonlin


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

Heh cool I had you on the Stinger a few times...

Man I love mines. I owe my positive KDR to them for the most part. And in this game there aren't just the normal good hiding spots such as around corners and just beyond dips in the terrain but also can hide them very well amongst the rubble chunks of destroyed buildings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

i want flares lol, so i can avoid those damn  rockets, gets me all the time

yeah mines are pretty frustrating hahahaha when you think theres nobody around, BAM!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

yea knife is borked,

Digibucc watched me sneak up on a sniper and knife him 5 times in the back of the skull on a rush map, he turned and 1 shot me with the sniper rifle, 

I had no ammo for any weapons at the time so i physically had my knife selected and still nothing,

people might bitch about BC2s auto lock on with a knife but it was far more satisfying and wasnt nearly as broken, as it is in BF3,  only time knife seems to work on my end is with standing target,

when an opponent is prone you have to crouch and then knife them
when the opponent is crouched you can stand or crouch and knife them but for me niether of those work i have to have a fully standing target to knife them,

just as wrigleyvillian he ran straight into my knife a few rounds back and it worked, go figure had he decided to crouch id have missed and he could have shot me full of holes.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Man I love mines. I owe my positive KDR to them for the most part. And in this game there aren't just the normal good hiding spots such as around corners and just beyond dips in the terrain but also can hide them very well amongst the rubble chunks of destroyed buildings.



Haha Yes! mines are the sh!t  

Hey, is there are a perk that allows you to carry more mines?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Hey, is there are a perk that allows you to carry more mines?



explosives perk i would think


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

yes explosives perk lets you carry more,

or again just have a support guy give you ammo boxes and lay 40+ mines, kinda cheap but you can basically mine every base on a map the way its set up right now. kinda makes me wish i played engineer and unlocked mines, id lay 40+ of the bastards then go back to support haha


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah i don't knife. i just shoot the shit out of them haha


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2011)

OK now I have another issue and so is my brother.
It appears to be network lag, it stutters constantly when moving around!
Our Network is UPC 25mb so that can't be an issue, I tried lowering the graphics to the lowest and that didn't do anything to the stutter!

I really don't know what I'm supposed to do about this??
Suggestions?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> OK now I have another issue and so is my brother.
> It appears to be network lag, it stutters constantly when moving around!
> Our Network is UPC 25mb so that can't be an issue, I tried lowering the graphics to the lowest and that didn't do anything to the stutter!
> 
> ...



stutter is more often caused by latency than bandwidth. ie 25mb means nothing. you can game on a 2mb if the lat is <100ms. if you are both using it at the same time, even if speed is no where near 25mb, you are increasing latency and therefore lag.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> stutter is more often caused by latency than bandwidth. ie 25mb means nothing. you can game on a 2mb if the lat is <100ms. if you are both using it at the same time, even if speed is no where near 25mb, you are increasing latency and therefore lag.



yeah i was going to say that too, and also that the servers aren't very optimized i guess you could say quite yet.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

if its a 64 player server its why your getting the stutters, its a netcode issue on dice's end and they havent fixed it and no ETA on a patch, play on servers with 32-48 players and the stutter should stop,.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2011)

We tried playing on a 64 player map and 32 and 16 and the same issue is there!
Also tried just myself playing and it also still happened 

I've never had this happen in any game! I'm really not impressed! I've had this game since I lined up on release day and just keep encountering problem after problem and still have yet to have a game!!!
Unreal!

I hope a patch pops out soon and it solves my issue!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you guys use the Cloud Service? Is it worth it?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 30, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yes explosives perk lets you carry more,
> 
> or again just have a support guy give you ammo boxes and lay 40+ mines, kinda cheap but you can basically mine every base on a map the way its set up right now. kinda makes me wish i played engineer and unlocked mines, id lay 40+ of the bastards then go back to support haha



That would be insane! Do the mines delete themselves when you die? Or do they stay there until reaction from a person or vehicle.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Do you guys use the Cloud Service? Is it worth it?



Cloud service?? What would that be?!?!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Cloud service?? What would that be?!?!



Hitting the Cloud button enables cloud options for games in Origin.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2011)

Is anyone using a Joystick? I'm looking for one that would be great for BF3. Any suggestions, something that won't break my bank. I was looking at the Logitech Attack 3, is that good/compatible for the game?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> That would be insane! Do the mines delete themselves when you die? Or do they stay there until reaction from a person or vehicle.



Yes they stay when you die and switch classes I think (tho need to test that) and I meant to ask about how many you can have deployed at once. If it's more than 5 or 6 it's an oversight I think and will probably change. BC2 was six. Lay a seventh and the one that's been down the longest disappears.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

also battlelog fucking sucks

just had a 10k point round but the server crashed at the very end so i dont get my points, awesome, EA and DICE can suck a dick all the shit they added is a step backwards in terms of reliability.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2011)

Q Q U mad? 

Seriously take it easy on the language.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Is anyone using a Joystick? I'm looking for one that would be great for BF3. Any suggestions, something that won't break my bank. I was looking at the Logitech Attack 3, is that good/compatible for the game?



I am using the classic Microsoft Sidewinder II joystick

I am thinking about upgrading to this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OY9U/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I am using the classic Microsoft Sidewinder II joystick
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading to this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OY9U/?tag=tec06d-20



I was looking at that one to. Do you know if it works great with the game, or is there any issues?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I was looking at that one to. Do you know if it works great with the game, or is there any issues?



It's similar to my Microsoft one just newer. And my Microsoft joystick is solid. works well

I like the look of the 3D pro more then the other one you mentions. haha


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Q Q U mad?
> 
> Seriously take it easy on the language.



Im QQing about retarded stat collection which is surprising worse with battlelog in terms of reliability compared to DICE's very first Battlefield game, basically after 9 years its gotten worse not better in terms of stat tracking reliability

the real QQ is you and that chopper lol couldnt even touch you, then again 4 ppl 2 in a chopper 2 in a plane and no one with the surface to air missles means cant do squat.. on a rush map. where you guys wouldnt blow up the m coms lolz


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Im QQing about retarded stat collection which is surprising worse with battlelog in terms of reliability compared to DICE's very first Battlefield game, basically after 9 years its gotten worse not better in terms of stat tracking reliability
> 
> the real QQ is you and that chopper lol couldnt even touch you, then again 4 ppl 2 in a chopper 2 in a plane and no one with the surface to air missles means cant do squat.. on a rush map. where you guys wouldnt blow up the m coms lolz



It's a game dude calm down.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Q Q U mad?
> 
> Seriously take it easy on the language.



Well that does suck and I'd be pissed but yeah he should probably tone it down a bit. Also it's hardly the first game to lose your stats/progress on a crash.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> where you guys wouldnt blow up the m coms lolz



My EOD bot couldn't find them   lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> It's a game dude calm down.



You haven't been around here long enough, that is Crazy when he is calm.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

True story.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You haven't been around here long enough, that is Crazy when he is calm.



hahaha good to know


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Or how about the game not remembering your loadouts. I hate that


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

There are things that i have noticed, but i never let it get to me. I just play the game and wait for DICE to fix it for us. I know they will. This game is just too much fun to get all down about the bugs.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> the real QQ is you and that chopper lol couldnt even touch you, then again 4 ppl 2 in a chopper 2 in a plane and no one with the surface to air missles means cant do squat.. on a rush map. where you guys wouldnt blow up the m coms lolz



Yeah, this is definitely one of the issues with having too few people on a server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just unlocked the M60, it's freaking stupid good. Night and Day between it and every single other LMG in the game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2011)

Aw yeah. Support? What requirements? Using other LMGs? Gimme gimme

Guess I can go look at your page...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am really like battlelog. The friends and party stuff. Makes it way easier to play with your friends. Thats what i really like about Xbox Live.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw yeah. Support? What requirements? Using other LMGs? Gimme gimme
> 
> Guess I can go look at your page...



Just need points to unlock it. Has extremely low recoil compare to any other LMG, it's great. I was starting to give up on LMGs, was just going to use PP2000 with extended clips, but the M60 is great, so finally found the LMG I like.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

somethings wrong with the server, tried to join 4 times the past 30 mins and it says the server is chaning map, which it isnt


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

just pushed it, try again?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

same


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish there was a desert eagle in this game


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2011)

purecain said:


> eastcosthandle... definatly something up with the amount of ram origin is using... ea need to release info for us to see exactly what were running on our £2000+ pc's...


It's constantly processing I/O's in the background.  The total amount increases overtime.  When I was looking at the default windows task manager layout everything looked fine except that physical memory % keep going up.  When I closed origin (after a few hours) I was seeing roughly 10% drop in physical memory used which IMO is huge.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2011)

The TPU server is gone. Its out of the favorites and when i search for it by name. Nothing comes up


----------



## digibucc (Oct 30, 2011)

not sure what happened, it is up now though.


----------



## human_error (Oct 31, 2011)

Finally been able to play online now that I've disabled uPnP on my router (was driving me mad disconnecting every 5-15mins mid game).

Loving playing it - with war tapes and my surround sound turned up it feels even more atmospheric than BFBC2.

**edit** 

my origin/BF3 name is human_error feel free to add me


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

What exactly is war tapes?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2011)

Gives an audio treatment like an old-style radio broadcast. "Real" sounds. 

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/02/28/war-tapes-the-sounds-of-battlefield-3.aspx


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> What exactly is war tapes?



in BC2 it made gunshots and footsteps louder, so you could hear them over everything else.


just applied to join the platoon and join you guys for some games, assuming it works. i've had to dance through so many hoops and i still get crashes and other problems.


----------



## human_error (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> What exactly is war tapes?



The most "reaslistic" sound option in the game - everything sounds very realistic, and it makes the game very immersive. I find the slight enhancement to certain sounds like weapons fire is the kind of thing you would do naturally given the situation - you would be more alert to certain sounds and so would notice them more if actually there (although the sound enhancement on some things like footsteps has been turned down since BFBC2 from what I can tell).


----------



## DOM (Oct 31, 2011)

anyone know where i can find this game on sale ?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2011)

I think this issue has been addressed earlier in this thread but I couldn't find it. I finally have been able to log into a game and everything runs great until I come across an enemy(ies). Then I start having serious screen issues (appears to be like a lag) and I end up being killed because nothing I do responds quick enough. Any thoughts? I again apologize if this was addressed earlier in this thread. I tried looking through 327 pages to find a solution...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 31, 2011)

DOM said:


> anyone know where i can find this game on sale ?



PC Download is still $50.99 from Amazon.  Get the code from them, and enter it in to Origin and download from there.

Can't tell for sure if it is still the limited edition.

--------------------------------------------------

Battlelog - We are updating our servers



> By: zh1nt0  Posted: 3 hours ago
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its 48.98 from Keys4me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

So who else here uses War Tapes? I should give it a shot I guess. Never did in BC2...


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 31, 2011)

I"m a War Taper.  It takes a little getting used to, in BC2 I had to turn my master volume down because my G3 damn near deafened me.  It does lend to the immersion factor.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG just had an amazing round in the TPU server! Did everything. Got a ton of kills, got the targets, repaired team mates vehicles(first time ever haha) It was awesome. Wish i would have taken a picture of the scoreboard at the end


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> PC Download is still $50.99 from Amazon.  Get the code from them, and enter it in to Origin and download from there.
> 
> Can't tell for sure if it is still the limited edition.
> 
> ...



that update is awesome news. Now give us General Functionality back and fix the key bindings haha


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone got suggestions for well working admin Rcon for BF3?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I think this issue has been addressed earlier in this thread but I couldn't find it. I finally have been able to log into a game and everything runs great until I come across an enemy(ies). Then I start having serious screen issues (appears to be like a lag) and I end up being killed because nothing I do responds quick enough. Any thoughts? I again apologize if this was addressed earlier in this thread. I tried looking through 327 pages to find a solution...



Anyone???


----------



## Boneface (Oct 31, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone got suggestions for well working admin Rcon for BF3?



We use Procon Frostbite http://phogue.net/procon-frostbite/ . If you guys can change some of the settings, im pretty sure you would fill it up pretty quick. My clan has ours set as close to HC as we can and it pretty much stays full, its ranked 53rd right now.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

you peeps still playing? i might join for a bit


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2011)

I gave up on Support and switched to Engineer, and this is what happened:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1307758/1/339522466/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

This looks interesting. Not installing at this point but worth keeping an eye on:

Coderah's Battlelog Mods


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 31, 2011)

Highway used a brilliant tactic of parking an AAV inside the warehouse, right next to the MCOM, in the final moments of a heated Rush game on Kharg Island.  Victory for the good guys.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

god just had one of the worst matches I have ever played in.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 31, 2011)

God was playing in one of your matches?  I'm surprised he would have poor matches.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

How did you guys get anything unlocked for the jets?? its like impossible to actually kill anyways unless your dog fight in the air with someone else


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh lord, my friend is messaging me on hotmail that Origin is horrible and violates our rights of privacy. Why does it need to scan everything in our system like tax documents and all that? All i said was okay bye going back to battlefield 3


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

seen some weird shit like a helicopter in an underground tunnel, and kamikaze jet runs. fun times.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2011)

yea but your kamikaze failed,

Gully on the other hand succeeded in fulfilling that japanese tactic without problem lolz


----------



## wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

w00t, 8gb ram now instead of 4 and sprung for a corsair force 3 120gb too, BF3 loves me  and I'm loving the M-ITX gaming rig more than ever 

BF3


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

wolf said:


> w00t, 8gb ram now instead of 4 and sprung for a corsair force 3 120gb too, BF3 loves me  and I'm loving the M-ITX gaming rig more than ever
> 
> BF3



im a bit down about BF3 right now. Last match i had made me


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea but your kamikaze failed,
> 
> Gully on the other hand succeeded in fulfilling that japanese tactic without problem lolz



i blame lag. i hit a tank dead on, and saw it drive away without a scratch.


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i blame lag. i hit a tank dead on, and saw it drive away without a scratch.



I tried to kamikazee the AA gun on the carrier you were firing. That thing cannot be destroyed. I failed.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> im a bit down about BF3 right now. Last match i had made me



Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> I tried to kamikazee the AA gun on the carrier you were firing. That thing cannot be destroyed. I failed.



ah, that was you!

i didnt even notice i was being shot at, until the smoke got in my vision.


was fun pissing soldiers off from a distance, but i couldnt kill anyone on foot


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 31, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Oh lord, my friend is messaging me on hotmail that Origin is horrible and violates our rights of privacy. Why does it need to scan everything in our system like tax documents and all that? All i said was okay bye going back to battlefield 3



well he´s correct by saying that, on theorigin.de they do a petition against origin

here you see some scans of the client 

checks registry:






sniffs on installation drive:





also it sniffs into 

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RunMRU\MRUList

thumbnail cache:

C:\Users\Jamal\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_idx.db
C:\Users\Jamal\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_256.db

and much more

source http://www.theorigin.de


----------



## wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

just applied for the platoon, name LeBirdman


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 31, 2011)

*subbed.*

Damn! sounds like fun guys! I gotta get in on some of these matches.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> I tried to kamikazee the AA gun on the carrier you were firing. That thing cannot be destroyed. I failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry 'bout that.



god you guys were annoying lol! I couldn't get on the beach without getting sent to my grave within 5 seconds haha!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> well he´s correct by saying that, on theorigin.de they do a petition against origin
> 
> here you see some scans of the client
> 
> ...



yeah, but the thing is its not "Reading" the file. Its checking for its existence. At this point, since i like Battlefield 3 so much im not going to just say F*ck it and not play it. Its the one game on the PC in the last like 3 years that has made me have as much fun on a PC as i do with consoles.


----------



## Wyverex (Oct 31, 2011)

Applied for the TPU platoon. Name: Wyverex_GR6


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 31, 2011)

*Leaderboard are fun ;P*

_Man.. I thought I was play'in a lot until I say erocker! woh Like a boss _

Triptex, NICE!

whats the deal with Boxman13? 

t77snap be creep'in on you Dannibus 

Dude! that is the perfect avatar for Bow


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 31, 2011)

The EOD bot for the engineer is EPIC. 

I killed 7 people with it in one round. I felt like a master troll.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Just need points to unlock it. Has extremely low recoil compare to any other LMG, it's great. I was starting to give up on LMGs, was just going to use PP2000 with extended clips, but the M60 is great, so finally found the LMG I like.



Its always the M60 for you.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 31, 2011)

T77, You have the most leet paint shop skills I have seen to date. lol


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave.  What are you doing?

Shooting erocker.

I'm sorry, I can't let you do that, Dave.


----------



## rampage (Oct 31, 2011)

application sent to join


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

applications approved, welcome soldiers


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

rampage said:


> application sent to join



server doesnt lag too bad for us aussies, game seems to have quite good netcode.


----------



## human_error (Oct 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> game seems to have quite good netcode.



Unless you've got a thompson based router with uPnP enabled. Then it's rubbish. </rant>

Also how is the ping for us UK peeps [to the TPU server]? (sorry if it has already been said, but I aint reading 300+pages to find out).


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

Boneface said:


> We use Procon Frostbite http://phogue.net/procon-frostbite/ . If you guys can change some of the settings, im pretty sure you would fill it up pretty quick. My clan has ours set as close to HC as we can and it pretty much stays full, its ranked 53rd right now.



KRD got me procon, not all features work with bf3 but i like it.

what settings do you recommend changing? what seems to be the most popular? We need 8-10 people to get it started normally so anything i can do to get it going stronger i'm all ears.

thanks!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 31, 2011)

This games cooking my cards not sure why maybe it becasue it like running a stress test


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 31, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> This games cooking my cards not sure why maybe it becasue it like running a stress test
> 
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/8140/unledco.jpg



Well you're running two GTX 480's which run hot to begin with and BF3 (at least for me) uses above 90% GPU usage consistently. So i would expect those kinds of temps out of those cards to be honest.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 31, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Well you're running two GTX 480's which run hot to begin with and BF3 (at least for me) uses above 90% GPU usage consistently. So i would expect those kinds of temps out of those cards to be honest.



Im running 2 Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus as well do you think it safe at these temps and its not even summer yet, i cant to think what temp i would be getting if i had the stock coolers


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 31, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Im running 2 Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus as well do you think it safe at these temps and its not even summer yet, i cant to think what temp i would be getting if i had the stock coolers



Ah didn't see you are running aftermarket coolers on them, my old GTX 470 with the stock heatsink ran about as hot as those cards in BC2 and BF3, but those heatsinks should be able to dissipate heat much better, they're monstrous, so i'm not to sure.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 31, 2011)

Well it feels like 30c in my room at the moment its a warm night even in winter my rooms around 10c higher than the house because of my 2 cards, I guess i mite have to take one out for the time being especially when summer hits.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

*UPDATE* 

Added teamspeak info to the OP and to the platoon page. Keep the requests coming if anything needs changed


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 31, 2011)

MY CPU was overheating and shut my system down?!?! Now for the 4 years of owning this CPU this has never happened!!! I'm gob smacked!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Gee look at this guy. Obviosuly something fishy but can't explain the stats at all:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Boxman13/stats/226988141/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Gee look at this guy. Obviosuly something fishy but can't explain the stats at all:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Boxman13/stats/226988141/



Yea thats totally hacked. look at his weapon kills HAHA


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2011)

I really like this game, it plays smooth @ med settings on my Crossfire 4850sit also looks gorgeous


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea thats totally hacked. look at his weapon kills HAHA



i think that's his point - where is the score coming from? engineer is high and engie service stars, but not 100 ranks worth.


----------



## human_error (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i think that's his point - where is the score coming from? engineer is high and engie service stars, but not 100 ranks worth.



Playing on a hacked/modified server can give you like 1,000,000,000 points for finishing the round. Wouldn't show up as a kit score so everything but his global rank would appear normal.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 31, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ah didn't see you are running aftermarket coolers on them, my old GTX 470 with the stock heatsink ran about as hot as those cards in BC2 and BF3, but those heatsinks should be able to dissipate heat much better, they're monstrous, so i'm not to sure.



I slapped 2 more fans on the side of my case it loud as hell but i connected them to the cases fan controller so ill only though them on full force when gaming ill see how it goes, I am maxing out the game FOV on 90 .


----------



## mav2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dman...getting a lot of hanging in game in multiplayer. Single player is fine....am going to download the latest catalyst for BF 3 and try again.


----------



## human_error (Oct 31, 2011)

mav2000 said:


> Dman...getting a lot of hanging in game in multiplayer. Single player is fine....am going to download the latest catalyst for BF 3 and try again.



Cat 11.10 drivers have just gone live - they are meant to be the most up-to-date ones for BF3 according to @catalystcreator on twitter.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

human_error said:


> Cat 11.10 drivers have just gone live - they are meant to be the most up-to-date ones for BF3 according to @catalystcreator on twitter.



the latest i can find is the preview from the 16th - that twit  says coming the 31st , so it's not actually out yet but will be today - unless i'm missing something?


----------



## human_error (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> the latest i can find is the preview from the 16th - that twit  says coming the 31st , so it's not actually out yet but will be today - unless i'm missing something?



They're out now:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2441629#post2441629


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea thats totally hacked. look at his weapon kills HAHA



Right but whats really wierd is he unlocked tons of items for number of kills with a certain weapon but then has only like 120 or something Total Kills it says. Yeah hax of some sort but I don't get the stats...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2011)

metro map is pretty good i think


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Applied for the TPU platoon. Name: Wyverex_GR6



How do you do that?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

click apply at the top


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> click apply at the top



Oh I'm already part of the Platoon I just though there was a way to change my name so you guys would recognize me.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh I'm already part of the Platoon I just though there was a way to change my name so you guys would recognize me.



lol i see, what is your name in the platoon? there is a way to change your origin id if it's not taken, the link is here


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> lol i see, what is your name in the platoon? there is a way to change your origin id if it's not taken, the link is here



Nonlin

I like that name and prefer it over my TPU name but would like yall to know who am still. I'll add nonlin to my sig here in TPU. 

How can I at least add the TPU clan tag infront of my name?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Nonlin
> 
> I like that name and prefer it over my TPU name but would like yall to know who am still. I'll add nonlin to my sig here in TPU.
> 
> How can I at least add the TPU clan tag infront of my name?



so it's you! i am sick of dying to you!!
when you are logged in to battlelog, on YOUR profile page, click edit profile. you can set your avatar, soldier, tags, and clan prefix.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> so it's you! i am sick of dying to you!!
> when you are logged in to battlelog, on YOUR profile page, click edit profile. you can set your avatar, soldier, tags, and clan prefix.



lol
Alright taken care of, thanks again 

After class I'll be available for some games. Till then chaps.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

I automatically like any guy who calls me a "chap".


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I automatically like any guy who calls me a "chap".



He could be saying he's wearing chaps though.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 31, 2011)

The AN-94.... completely garbage. Just whore the M16A4 or M416 if you like assault. Nothing else is worth using.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess this should have occurred to me but I read that you can kills dudes and destroy vehicles with falling rubble and such and if, for example, you RPG the second floor outer wall of building with enemies below on the street. You are supposed to get the stats credit too but apparently do not always. Need to test for myself though.

New and interesting "Battlefield Moments" brought to you by BF3!


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The AN-94.... completely garbage. Just whore the M16A4 or M416 if you like assault. Nothing else is worth using.



what about the AEK-971? i unlock that in like 1500pts and was looking forward to it - the thing is , in the description it says "3 burst fire" but under the specs it says no burst mode - which is it?

what's the best mid-long range weapon with a burst fire option?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what about the AEK-971? i unlock that in like 1500pts and was looking forward to it - the thing is , in the description it says "3 burst fire" but under the specs it says no burst mode - which is it?
> 
> what's the best mid-long range weapon with a burst fire option?



Don't get me wrong the AEK is good... but the two I listed are much better. I might try the F2000 now but the M4/M16 are beast.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

6 more kills to get the 6X rifle scope with the scar-H


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> 6 more kills to get the 6X rifle scope with the scar-H



boo. i wish there was an unthanks for that 

i don't know why there are some guns you just hate getting killed by. maybe it's just how often it happens - but the scar is it for me. i hate that gun.

/end rant


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> boo. i wish there was an unthanks for that
> 
> i don't know why there are some guns you just hate getting killed by. maybe it's just how often it happens - but the scar is it for me. i hate that gun.
> 
> /end rant



LOL I know, Crazyeyes was getting so pissed at me last night when I was using this scar HAHA!

Its going to get worse with the 6x, I can hit you further away!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

has anyone else browsed the forums on battlelog?? There are some pretty ridiculous people on there. I have never seen a 12 year old complain as much as they are. they're like "DICE lied to us and always have, they aren't doing shit about the issues people are having."


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> boo. i wish there was an unthanks for that
> 
> i don't know why there are some guns you just hate getting killed by. maybe it's just how often it happens - but the scar is it for me. i hate that gun.
> 
> /end rant



I'm sure there will be others once people have more unlocks. Like the M60.




nvidiaintelftw said:


> has anyone else browsed the forums on battlelog?? There are some pretty ridiculous people on there. I have never seen a 12 year old complain as much as they are. they're like "DICE lied to us and always have, they aren't doing shit about the issues people are having."



Yes it's absolutely ridiculous. They will all be playing MW3 soon enough, though. Good fucking riddance.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Guys, had a good time sunday playing with a few of you.  I did alright at first, then got all stupid and just played like an idiot for some reason.  I was so furious at crazyeyes for awhile, kept killing me.  But it was still fun, and can't wait to get a good game going again.  
I know that brandon killed me quite a few times with that scar.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm sure there will be others once people have more unlocks. Like the M60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont want that though, BF3 needs to beat CoD so that either CoD is over and Activision starts a new franchise or they rethink the CoD Franchise. CoD should not be released EVERY year. Like BF series give us 3 or 4 years to play the damn game


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Hey Guys, had a good time sunday playing with a few of you.  I did alright at first, then got all stupid and just played like an idiot for some reason.  I was so furious at crazyeyes for awhile, kept killing me.  But it was still fun, and can't wait to get a good game going again.
> I know that brandon killed me quite a few times with that scar.



I have your dogtags as well 

I binded my key to mouse 5 so all I have to do to knife is sqeeze the mouse and its on! I wished dice would fix the knife cause last night I would have a dozen knife kills but slicing from the front shows a X on the cross hairs but not kill  

This happened more times than I can count!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> Its always the M60 for you.



 I guess so. I was hoping the M240B would be it, since in real life it's probably a better gun. But just doesn't seem like it ingame.



			
				t77snapshot;2441463[url said:
			
		

> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/leaderboardzzz.jpg[/url]



Weird, wonder how it picks who to show on the leaderboards for each person. Figured the clubhouse would just show everyone from it, but some of those people I see on mine, others I don't.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Don't get me wrong the AEK is good... but the two I listed are much better. I might try the F2000 now but the M4/M16 are beast.



In previous games the F2000 is what I always rocked out with. But the playstyle to use it is a bit different since the insane fire rate.



brandonwh64 said:


> I binded my key to mouse 5 so all I have to do to knife is sqeeze the mouse and its on! I wished dice would fix the knife cause last night I would have a dozen knife kills but slicing from the front shows a X on the cross hairs but not kill



I would rebind my mouse key if the damn thing worked. Usually I hit F and the knife pops out and I just slash, or I just stare at them. Yesterday I slashed a guy to death sitting on his mortar tube, no dog tags from that, made me really sad.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Mouse keys seem to work fine out of the box. Same as BC2 I use the large side thumb button for Enter/Exit as well as Interact/Activate and the smaller side thumb button for Melee. Use the wheel button for Throw Grenade too. Could not use them in the beta and it affected my play for sure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

just had some fun TDM matches with Mustang. He knifed me twice. what a bastard lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Speaking of BC2 it sure was easier to pick up a dead soldiers kit, partly cause it was so much easier to find being that giant box but it's more than that. A few times already I have been killed crawling around trying to find a dead Supports gun to get some ammo.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Speaking of BC2 it sure was easier to pick up a dead soldiers kit, partly cause it was so much easier to find being that giant box but it's more than that. A few times already I have been killed crawling around trying to find a dead Supports gun to get some ammo.



why dont you just hit the command key to request ammo from a team mate??

Get me on your team i throw ammo at anyone i see haha


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

I do on the rare occasions I see a Support person. This is partly cause I love the vehicle maps and everybody's a pilot or an engie.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 31, 2011)

So has EA came out and said anything about a Patch yet to fix things??? I have heard rumors of November 1st.... I have also heard rumors of 2 weeks. Last I have heard rumors of just the fact they are working on it..... Anything???
Also has Nvidia said anything on release better Drivers for BF3? Sorry in advance if this has been answered already but this is a huge thread.... so It is tough to find exactly what you want.


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 31, 2011)

Have you guys farmed coop or points on the coop guns? All I have left to work on is the SG553 and the G3 then im done. I missed my good old M93R from BC2.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> So has EA came out and said anything about a Patch yet to fix things??? I have heard rumors of November 1st.... I have also heard rumors of 2 weeks. Last I have heard rumors of just the fact they are working on it..... Anything???
> Also has Nvidia said anything on release better Drivers for BF3? Sorry in advance if this has been answered already but this is a huge thread.... so It is tough to find exactly what you want.



yes but no release date. im assuming sometime this week. 

They have annouced quite a bit about what is being worked on from the servers to actual in game bugs and balancing changes


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 31, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yes but no release date. im assuming sometime this week.
> 
> They have annouced quite a bit about what is being worked on from the servers to actual in game bugs and balancing changes



Thanks for looking out bud


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Speaking of BC2 it sure was easier to pick up a dead soldiers kit, partly cause it was so much easier to find being that giant box but it's more than that. A few times already I have been killed crawling around trying to find a dead Supports gun to get some ammo.



I know how you feel, I usually get done with a good firefight, or blowing up a tank, and have to find some dead support to give myself ammo, and then when i'm waiting to restock, bam I get killed.

I usually have my thumb buttons setup to go pull out my main weapon, go prone, and now select fire mode.  Probably should switch the fire mode to knife, i don't find myself selecting single fire as much as i did on BF2.  I felt that in bf2, any long distance shots required semi-auto mode, not so much with BF3.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Gee look at this guy. Obviosuly something fishy but can't explain the stats at all:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Boxman13/stats/226988141/



Easy he is a member of DEFACED IE Bumble Bee AA platoon....


Anyone else getting the server not showing up in there fav list?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Easy he is a member of DEFACED IE Bumble Bee AA platoon....
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting the server not showing up in there fav list?



the TPU server? that happened to me yesterday. Its in my favs now though. Just wait a bit i guess

w00t! my accuracy went up to 12%!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok since our current platoon is almost at the limit of members, TheMailMan has created a sister platoon for all of those who did not get to join the first one.

TechRejects!

*Updated* OP with new platoon info.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2011)

can we swap seine crossing for Metro map?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Anyone else getting the server not showing up in there fav list?





nvidiaintelftw said:


> the TPU server? that happened to me yesterday. Its in my favs now though. Just wait a bit i guess



i changed some settings earlier today, including the name of the server - however i just refreshed my favorites page, it had the new name, was live and joining worked - please let me know if it is still missing for you.

if you click here do you see it?
is the one in that link a favorite? add it again and look in your favorites.


(FIH) The Don said:


> can we swap seine crossing for Metro map?



of course, ty brandon i missed it somehow, must have been timing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can we swap seine crossing for Metro map?



Would have to talk to DIGI for this. Last night we had some server crashes and it took us to rush maps and I must say, I like it alot better than BC2 rush.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

god im looking over at IGN right noiw cuz they posted news on Battlefield 3 server issues fixes. God people over at IGN are even more ridiculous then people on the Battlelog forums. I would love to see any of them built a game/servers better then EA/DICE


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i changed some settings earlier today, including the name of the server - however i just refreshed my favorites page, it had the new name, was live and joining worked - please let me know if it is still missing for you.
> 
> if you click here do you see it?
> is the one in that link a favorite? add it again and look in your favorites.
> ...


 Thank You sir,And yes can we have metro rush or conquest instead a seine crossing ,I played Grand Bazar lately on Rush and Halo jump at the last m-coms is fun .Can we have both of them,I also seen some servers rotate ounce for conquest,then rush,then TDM...just an idea.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got to ask, who are these random people that are joining the Platoons with insanely high stats? One guy that just joined is 4.0 KDR and 650 SPM, show him as best in 3 out of the 9 things. A few of the people on there looks like they just join as many Platoons as they can or something, haven't heard of these people ever.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Thank You sir,And yes can we have metro rush or conquest instead a seine crossing ,I played Grand Bazar lately on Rush and Halo jump at the last m-coms is fun .Can we have both of them,I also seen some servers rotate ounce for conquest,then rush,then TDM...just an idea.



not a bad idea, but i'm not going to add in any more modes unless people want them - for now it will just be conquest64 and rush. I have both seine and metro in conquest, and now metro instead of seine in rush.

my main goal is to have all tpu'ers enjoy the server, after and encompassing that is to get public players on to keep the population up. whatever best serves those 2 goals i am all ears, so anyone who thinks there should be more modes or different maps for rush, etc - different settings, let me know. 

there are quite a few settings you can change and still be ranked, including respawn time and ticket number, etc. any opinions?



1Kurgan1 said:


> I got to ask, who are these random people that are joining the Platoons with insanely high stats? One guy that just joined is 4.0 KDR and 650 SPM, show him as best in 3 out of the 9 things. A few of the people on there looks like they just join as many Platoons as they can or something, haven't heard of these people ever.



it's not practical to verify every member request, so they are just accepted. i think the thing to do is to check those specific players out, and make sure they are real people


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys, W1zz just approved the BF3 stats page for our sigs! Check it out below! Many thanks to him allowing it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Thank You sir,And yes can we have metro rush or conquest instead a seine crossing ,I played Grand Bazar lately on Rush and Halo jump at the last m-coms is fun .Can we have both of them,I also seen some servers rotate ounce for conquest,then rush,then TDM...just an idea.



yeah i think it would be fun to once and a while have it randomly select TDM. Just be fun to have an all out killing frenzy with TPU'ers


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2011)

ShogoXT said:


> Have you guys farmed coop or points on the coop guns? All I have left to work on is the SG553 and the G3 then im done. I missed my good old M93R from BC2.



I've yet to try Co-Op mode, what is it like ?


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it's not practical to verify every member request, so they are just accepted. i think the thing to do is to check those specific players out, and make sure they are real people



Agreed. They should give their TPU name as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys, W1zz just approved the BF3 stats page for our sigs! Check it out below! Many thanks to him allowing it.



Yay thanks so much! Was gonna PM erocker to ask him...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yay thanks so much! Was gonna PM erocker to ask him...



i wish the stat thing for our sig though showed our best gun


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok since our current platoon is almost at the limit of members, TheMailMan has created a sister platoon for all of those who did not get to join the first one.
> 
> TechRejects!



Yet.. it's filling up with people who are already in the normal TPU platoon. I'll just stick with one.. and create my own joke platoon. TechPopularPeople! Look it up!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i wish the stat thing for our sig though showed our best gun



Just wait. People submit new ones all the time. There are hundreds of pages of BC2 stat graphics.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Just wait. People submit new ones all the time. There are hundreds of pages of BC2 stat graphics.



how do you get them??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Go to the page, find yourself, hit update then hit the graphics button on the right side. Not the Graphics link that's farther up on the top iirc. You need to use the one on your page for it to populate with your stats.

(This is for bf3stats, if you were asking about BC2 i'd have to look again)


----------



## Frizz (Oct 31, 2011)

There are 20 pages of designs for signatures so far for BF3stats


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes like ten more than yesterday already.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> it's not practical to verify every member request, so they are just accepted. i think the thing to do is to check those specific players out, and make sure they are real people



Agreed, but like said maybe we should verify. Most of the "top score" for kits and vehicles are held by people I haven't ever seen on here or playing in rounds with us.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Shennanigans! I *did not* post that! lol



1Kurgan1 said:


> Agreed, but like said maybe we should verify. Most of the "top score" for kits and vehicles are held by people I haven't ever seen on here or playing in rounds with us.



Uh, yeah, this is no good. I never wanted to be in a "public" platoon in the first place.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 31, 2011)

Im not really a fan of conquest in Metro, just turns a rocket and grenade spam fest at the staircases usually.  Rush is fine on that level.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

yay got mine. except it cut off the 6 in the name lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Im not really a fan of conquest in Metro, just turns a rocket and grenade spam fest at the staircases usually.  Rush is fine on that level.



Seems most Infantry maps turn into that. Grand Bazaar turns into the samething, and Tehran turns into a camp fest as well. I wish the damage model was toned back a little bit, right now the game just seems to be a campfest with few routes to each flag.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried camping on the Bazaar yesterday, but Crazyeyes kept spawning behind me and killing me before I could get the fire started.

No smores for me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I tried camping on the Bazaar yesterday, but Crazyeyes kept spawning behind me and killing me before I could get the fire started.



Yes I found the sig graphic Crazy will want:


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yay got mine. except it cut off the 6 in the name lol



Your signature is too big.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 31, 2011)

hahha


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 31, 2011)

I still need to jump on and play with you guys. I stopped checking the server after the second day with no one on it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys, W1zz just approved the BF3 stats page for our sigs! Check it out below! Many thanks to him allowing it.



How do I get this to work?



WhiteNoise said:


> I still need to jump on and play with you guys. I stopped checking the server after the second day with no one on it.



Your sig is also too big. Everyone needs to keep them under 500x100.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Go to the bf3stats.com and find yourself hit Update on the right then the Graphics button right there to the left of Update.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2011)

srsly, FUCK seine crossing


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I still need to jump on and play with you guys. I stopped checking the server after the second day with no one on it.



that's exactly the problem - no offense. but a lot of people i assume never even check to see if there's people on the server. it's not that hard. there are 85 people in that platoon and the most TPU members EVER on the server have been maybe 20. maybe. more often it's about 10 of us, the same 10, every day. if that. when we get more than 12-15 people, public players start showing up and it fills fast. 15 people out of 85 is not a stretch i don't think, so i'm not sure what the issue is.

sorry to unload on you but it's just a little disheartening. i am open to any feedback that will help me improve the server other than: it being empty. that's precisely the one thing i can't fix on my own.

i know the location can be an issue but from feedback it has a low ping in other countries, and is at least worth checking out if you haven't already.


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

I think if we have set times when most people can play, it would work out a little better.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 31, 2011)

Had a fun match. Gotta work out and clean my room, and I'll hop back on in about an hour.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Your signature is too big.



kk ill choose a smaller graphic then


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2011)

I am too embarrassed by my stats to want to put them in a sig
Getting better though now that I don't have issues playing MP.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Myth Busting










(Good video answering many of those those "Can I do that?" questions. Note this guy must have a really nice setup cause the graphics look fantastic at 1080P)


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 31, 2011)

In which directory is the settings configuration file located in.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think if we have set times when most people can play, it would work out a little better.



for sure.

 it would still be awesome if people checked more often, and like i said anyone willing to jump in and screw around for a few minutes to start it up let me know - i will make it so you can start it up with 1 or 2 people.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> for sure.
> 
> it would still be awesome if people checked more often, and like i said anyone willing to jump in and screw around for a few minutes to start it up let me know - i will make it so you can start it up with 1 or 2 people.



I check like every hour haha


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 31, 2011)

I check every time I log in to Battlelog.  I's easy, left side of the screen if anyone on my friends list is playing I click join.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 31, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I am too embarrassed by my stats to want to put them in a sig
> Getting better though now that I don't have issues playing MP.



I wouldn't worry about it, I'll be lucky to break a 1.0 k/d ratio. You'll see my stats go WAY down on the k/d when I start playing medic/support because I'll be focusing on healing/reviving.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh ffs. I ran into this myself the other day I think but couldn't believe thats what really happened. It appears the clipping bug from BF2 is still an issue. E.g. if you go prone up against an inside corner of a building your feet and such can stick out and be seen and you can be killed. Just saw a report on Reddit from a guy who got a kill from shooting some dudes foot sticking through a wall on Kharg. Unbelievable.

By the way, picking on noob pilots with tanks and Stingers on nearly empty Op Firestorm servers has really helped my KDR.  Hey if you wanna practice freely buy your own server! Hooah!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2011)

God i wish i didn't have school stuff to do right now so i could play some games with you guys on the server!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2011)

found myself a sig to display my woeful stats


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 31, 2011)

Good Game Earlier, Kept running into 2 people at once and getting killed ; P 

I would Come on more often but as im in the Uk the times are really dodgy think when most of you are on it's like 2-3am here when i see you guys on though i always hop on the server.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2011)

UGH:

[yt]ampZjRIy-DQ[/yt]


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that's exactly the problem - no offense. but a lot of people i assume never even check to see if there's people on the server. it's not that hard. there are 85 people in that platoon and the most TPU members EVER on the server have been maybe 20. maybe. more often it's about 10 of us, the same 10, every day. if that. when we get more than 12-15 people, public players start showing up and it fills fast. 15 people out of 85 is not a stretch i don't think, so i'm not sure what the issue is.
> 
> sorry to unload on you but it's just a little disheartening. i am open to any feedback that will help me improve the server other than: it being empty. that's precisely the one thing i can't fix on my own.
> 
> i know the location can be an issue but from feedback it has a low ping in other countries, and is at least worth checking out if you haven't already.



No problem man. I feel you. I play all over the place but I have my own server. Me and about 13 other guys bought a server for 3 months and TS as well. Our server is a 64 man and it's NEVER not full. I literally have to kick someone just to jump on my own server lol.

So I tend to play on it instead of other servers but I really want to play with you guys too. So I will check every time I play.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Man I don't know if anyone has done this but...

I flew a jet in the air, jumped out at the appropriate height, parachuted and rained terror onto tanks with my javelin 

Since I can't really "fly" jets I just take'em straight up and bail lol. 

Worked for me 

I could see tanks looking left and right for the lock on and they didn't even know I was falling from above lol.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 31, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys, W1zz just approved the BF3 stats page for our sigs! Check it out below! Many thanks to him allowing it.



Sweet, how do I load it in my sig.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 31, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Man I don't know if anyone has done this but...
> 
> I flew a jet in the air, jumped out at the appropriate height, parachuted and rained terror onto tanks with my javelin
> 
> ...



I bet your team was real happy about that use of resources. why not fly passenger in a transport and then you can get repair points as well as snipe tanks?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 31, 2011)

Boneface said:


> We use Procon Frostbite http://phogue.net/procon-frostbite/ . If you guys can change some of the settings, im pretty sure you would fill it up pretty quick. My clan has ours set as close to HC as we can and it pretty much stays full, its ranked 53rd right now.



Oh trust me, we fill up our 64 man Conquest server very easily. Just looking for something that works better then what we currently have to handle the occasional asshat than needs to be shown the door.

I can't remember what one of the guys said we were ranked but it was something in the top 200s.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Go to the bf3stats.com and find yourself hit Update on the right then the Graphics button right there to the left of Update.



Thanks!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 31, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I bet your team was real happy about that use of resources. why not fly passenger in a transport and then you can get repair points as well as snipe tanks?



Do they get nearly as high? I didn't think so. The plane respawns anyway. lol i thinks it's pretty funny actually!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I bet your team was real happy about that use of resources. why not fly passenger in a transport and then you can get repair points as well as snipe tanks?



Well it was on the TPU server so it was like 5 versus 5 and there were always 2 jets just sitting there anyways. So I decided to try and learn to fly them... well after the 4th death I said screw it and came up with that idea


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well it was on the TPU server so it was like 5 versus 5 and there were always 2 jets just sitting there anyways. So I decided to try and learn to fly them... well after the 4th death I said screw it and came up with that idea



I tried flying the helicopter just a bit ago on the TPU server and failed miserably.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2011)

people are playing now if anyone wants to jump on

AND

what times are best for everyone? as well as maybe check the ping to see if it's even feasible.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I tried flying the helicopter just a bit ago on the TPU server and failed miserably.



Dude the last time I tried to fly a helicopter I got in started it up and it blew up the next second.

Never again I said...


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> people are playing now if anyone wants to jump on
> 
> AND
> 
> what times are best for everyone? as well as maybe check the ping to see if it's even feasible.



I just played a little while ago with 3 others. Off to volleyball practice for my high school girls. I usually can only play around 10:00 pm Alaska time (or later). Last night I was playing until about 4:00 am, then called in sick to work



AphexDreamer said:


> Dude the last time I tried to fly a helicopter I got in started it up and it blew up the next minute.
> 
> Never again I said...


Yep - agree


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> In which directory is the settings configuration file located in.



Anyone please. The game glitches out when I change video settings within the menu. Can someone tell me where the txt file is so I can manually change the video settings.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 31, 2011)

Signatures from BF3stats are still broken for me even if they fit the requirements :/


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 1, 2011)

ugh, I hope this rubber banding issue is sorted out soon :s It's driving me up the wall!


----------



## macgyver_gr (Nov 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Man I don't know if anyone has done this but...
> 
> I flew a jet in the air, jumped out at the appropriate height, parachuted and rained terror onto tanks with my javelin
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA! I Lol'ed irl!  One of the funniest posts i've ever read in a forum! Thank you for the advice anyway!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> people are playing now if anyone wants to jump on
> 
> AND
> 
> what times are best for everyone? as well as maybe check the ping to see if it's even feasible.



I'd suggest 8 pm CST is a great time for US players. West Coasters are home, East Coasters are in a groove. Just my opinion though.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> people are playing now if anyone wants to jump on
> 
> AND
> 
> what times are best for everyone? as well as maybe check the ping to see if it's even feasible.



at night for me is when i play games the most


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

My times are later evenings too tho pretty much free all the time weekends. Like 7-10 CST.

Below is an apparent fix for "slow map loads" (which I'm not sure I have but...). Takes about 15 seconds I'd say; is installed on SSD though. Though why isn't "Threaded" option built into the Cat drivers like Forceware? Bah.

http://www.uiscommunity.co.uk/home/m/2472935/article/408963/page/2



Dent1 said:


> Anyone please. The game glitches out when I change video settings within the menu. Can someone tell me where the txt file is so I can manually change the video settings.



Nobody has answered this because nobody knows as far as I can tell. Have seen no mention anywhere. I Googled too in my attempts to fix the Q bind issue before I found Autokey and nothing though that was only the day after release. Could be that a manual edit is not possible. That becomes more and more true with games it seems. You must have a driver issue of some strange sort but I'm sure you've been troubleshooting that. Good luck man.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty nice little BF3 Wiki started over at IGN.com.

Also, here is the BF3 Wiki over at battlefieldwikia.com

Battlefield Max - Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand Coming December + 6 New Screenshots



Spoiler



Published October 29, 2011 | By glock

EA sent out 6 new Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand screenshots today showing the classic map, Strike at Karkand. Also announced is Back to Karkand will be coming out in December!



> _    It’s time to go Back to Karkand this December with the first expansion pack to DICE’s award winning Battlefield 3.
> 
> Utilizing the power of Frostbite 2, the Back to Karkand Expansion Pack, remasters four of the greatest Battlefield maps in the franchise; Strike at Karkand, Wake Island, Gulf of Oman and Sharqi Peninsula with enhanced levels of destruction. In addition, this expansion pack includes five new dog tags, five new achievements/trophies, three new vehicles (DPV, BTR-90, F-35B STOVL jet fighter), 10 iconic Battlefield weapons and a new persistence system where players complete assignments to earn their rewards. For more information please visit www.battlefield.com._



_<I posted a link to the screenshots the other day, but didn't see a release date reference.>_



New Battlefield Blog Post:  To all of our Battlefield 3 fans: We are listening, keep sending valuable feedback



Spoiler



Monday, 31 October 2011 05:00

_Hi all! This is Karl Magnus Troedsson with an update on the Battlefield 3 launch. It has been an amazing first week for all of us at DICE. It’s incredibly exciting to ship Battlefield 3 globally, and to hear the feedback from our fans._

This has been our largest launch to date! Thank you all for turning out in record numbers at midnight launches across the globe. It’s great to know you’re all as excited to play Battlefield 3 as we are. Even so, the overwhelming response has been as humbling as it is appreciated. Battlefield 3 is the fastest selling game in EA’s history, but is not without its ups and downs.

*You make the game come alive*
Everyone at DICE has put their heart and soul into Battlefield 3. We take an incredible amount of pride in what we’ve built. Many of us were Battlefield players even before we became developers on Battlefield 3. So we take great pride in the positive feedback and revel in the Battlefield moments captured by the community. Here is just one of the thousands of awesome fan videos that are popping up everywhere, showing us what Battlefield is all about:
Mid-air helicopter pick-up

*Key issues and how we are fixing them*
Despite the fact that millions of people are online playing Battlefield 3, some of you are experiencing issues. The DICE team, as well as the many EA groups that support this historic launch, have all been working around the clock. We’ve deployed a number of server-side updates in our first week that have solved a number of the primary connectivity challenges, and have accelerated our rollout of the number of Hardcore servers. Below is an update on five key issues for us and how we are addressing them.

*     * Quick Match functionality*
While Quick Match has been working well for PC and PS3 players, the Xbox 360 Quick Match function has not been working properly for all players. This is due to a variety of issues, and we’ve rolled out a number of fixes. The latest one is deploying as I write this, and we are hoping this will fix the issue shortly. Please continue to give us your valuable feedback. See links below for sending us your feedback.

*     * Joining squads and staying there*
At the heart of Battlefield 3 is the ability to play in squads. So that fact that this feature is not yet working flawlessly has top priority. Without going into too much detail, we can say this is related to the Quick Match functionality. Until we have it working properly, please check out the tutorial on how to join as a squad using the Server Browser. Please continue to provide feedback so that we can continually improve this feature.

*     * Origin authentication*
We know some of you have encountered authentication and other related issues to our new Origin platform. While the authentication issues have been fixed, we have increased our customer support services exponentially to ensure a smooth experience going forward. See below for the best way to contact customer service.

*     * Dealing with cheaters*
If you’re like me, you take a lot of pride in your stats. So when people abuse the system it can ruin the fun. Although cheating is a fact of life for many great games, we take great efforts to ensure Battlefield remains cheat free. We have updated Punkbuster and will continue to roll out anti cheat fixes. Again, please leave feedback via the link below.

*     * Server maintenance*
A big part of what makes Battlefield great is our dedicated server structure. We’ve spent a lot of time and effort developing this service. Despite having some of the best engineers in game development, unpredictable problems occur. This requires server maintenance from time to time, some of it unplanned, and may result in you losing connection to a game you have in progress. These issues occur more frequently during the early stage of the game launch. But the outages have been limited and very short. The Battlefield 3 service is on track to be our best ever. Thank you for your patience and feedback.

*We have dedicated support staff for you*
We wouldn’t be here without the support and passion provided by all of our fans. Thank you again for turning up in record numbers, for being honest with your feedback, and supportive of our efforts to deliver a multiplayer experience that we can enjoy together for years to come. We’re very excited to show you what’s around the corner and truly appreciate your being on this journey with us.

Go here to get in touch with our support staff. Or, if you are already logged into Battlelog, click the support tab on the left hand side of the screen. You can also reach support by clicking the question mark in the top right corner of the Origin application itself.

See you on the battlefield!

Karl Magnus Troedsson
General Manager, DICE



Battlefield 3 Sells 5 Million Units in First Week



Spoiler



October 31, 2011
*Battlefield 3 Sells 5 Million Units in First Week*

_The Fastest-Selling Game in EA History Propelled by Great Reception from Critics and Player Word-of-Mouth​_REDWOOD CITY, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ: ERTS) today announced that based on internal estimates, Battlefield 3™ has sold through five million units in the first week globally, making it the fastest-selling game in EA's history. The outstanding retail performance is driven by critic's reviews averaging above 85 on console and above 90 on PC.* Word-of-mouth from gamers is also driving sales — Battlefield 3 now has more than 2.5 Million "likes" on Facebook®. Following the tradition of all games in this storied franchise; Battlefield 3 includes a superior multi-player experience. Consumers have logged-on in unprecedented numbers to team up and join the battle. Server stability was solid in the first weekend, delivering EA's highest-ever usage rates. While some players experienced intermittent disruption of online services due to high volume, internal estimates show that servers and service uptime stabilized to roughly 98.9% throughout the weekend, ensuring that players were connected and enjoying the game. With a commitment to support the game as a software service, EA is listening to consumer feedback and is making daily updates and improvements to ensure an optimal online experience for all.

Battlefield 3 continues to set new EA records this weekend**:


2.5 Million Facebook "likes" with hundreds of thousands of fans actively engaged
    Over 200K followers on Twitter®
    Battlefield 3 fans executed 73M savior kills, 48M revives and destroyed 67M vehicles
"From Tokyo to Los Angeles, Sydney to London, millions of fans have been playing all weekend long -- we are overwhelmed by the global response to Battlefield 3," said Patrick Soderlund, Executive Vice President of the EA Games Label. "It is extremely gratifying to deliver an entertainment experience that delights our fans, and to have the opportunity to introduce new people to the franchise. Already, we are seeing unprecedented play times and online activity which is very rewarding. This launch solidifies Battlefield as a leading entertainment brand."

Battlefield 3 employs the state-of-the-art Frostbite™ 2 game engine that creates a massive sense of scale, completely destructible environments and enables players to pilot a range of vehicles from jets and tanks to choppers and jeeps. With the addition of Battlelog, the Battlefield social network service, fans can stay connected as they rise to the challenge to become one of the world's best soldiers. To accompany the game, Orion Publishing released a novel called Battlefield 3: The Russian written by the highly decorated ex-SAS operator and best-selling author of Bravo Two Zero, Andy McNab, with co-author Peter Grimsdale. McNab worked with the creative team at DICE to ensure the authenticity of today's warfare is experienced in the single player, co-op and multiplayer campaigns.

The Battlefield franchise began in 2002 and has risen to international acclaim over the last decade. Developed by DICE in Stockholm, Sweden, the series has sold 50M units life-to-date. Since the launch of the first title, Battlefield 1942™, DICE has released 17 games and expansion packs in the Battlefield franchise; all with the series' signature open sandbox gameplay, vast array of military vehicles and an emphasis on social multiplayer with friends. With the release of Battlefield 3, DICE takes the franchise — and the shooter category — to new heights with the introduction of the advanced Frostbite 2 game engine technology and the Battlelog social network.

Battlefield 3 is available now in North America and Europe for the Xbox 360® videogame and entertainment system, PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and PC. Battlefield 3 is rated "M" for Mature by the ESRB. Fans of the game and DICE can purchase merchandise online at the all-new DICE store at www.store.dice.se. For more information on Battlefield 3, please visit www.battlefield.com, and for the latest news on Battlefield please visit http://www.facebook.com/battlefield or follow us on Twitter® at www.twitter.com/battlefield.

* According to Metacritic as of October 31, 2011.

** As of October 30, 2011.

About Electronic Arts

Electronic Arts (NASDAQ:ERTS) is a global leader in digital interactive entertainment. The Company's game franchises are offered as both packaged goods products and online services delivered through Internet-connected consoles, personal computers, mobile phones and tablets. EA has more than 100 million registered players and operates in 75 countries.

In fiscal 2011, EA posted GAAP net revenue of $3.6 billion. Headquartered in Redwood City, California, EA is recognized for critically acclaimed, high-quality blockbuster franchises such as The Sims™, Madden NFL, FIFA Soccer, Need for Speed™, Battlefield, and Mass Effect™. More information about EA is available at http://info.ea.com.

The Sims and Need for Speed are trademarks of Electronic Arts Inc. Battlefield 3, Battlefield 1942 and Frostbite are trademarks of EA Digital Illusions CE AB. Mass Effect is a trademark of EA International (Studio and Publishing) Ltd. PlayStation is a registered trademark of Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. Xbox and Xbox 360 are trademarks of the Microsoft group of companies. Twitter is a registered trademark of Twitter, Inc. Facebook is a registered trademark of Facebook, Inc. John Madden, NFL and FIFA are trademarks of their respective owners and used with permission. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.

Electronic Arts Inc.
Peter Nguyen, 650-628-3607
PR Director
pnguyen@ea.com
Tammy Levine, 650-628-7223
VP of PR
tlevine@ea.com

Source: Electronic Arts Inc.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 1, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Anyone please. The game glitches out when I change video settings within the menu. Can someone tell me where the txt file is so I can manually change the video settings.



Try using Midweaver's config utility? 

Some settings are here:  My Documents\Battlefield 3\settings\prof_save_profile
Make a backup in case you screw something up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh snap I somehow missed that was out already. Thanks!

Somehow being the New Posts button apparently. Gotta start doing more manual section browsing.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 1, 2011)

I might try that config tool when I get home... sounds interesting...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2011)

If BF3 like freezes and then i go to Ctrl alt delete and a window comes up saying BF3 crashed. Does that mean my GPU overclock is unstable or is it just BF3 crashing??


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 1, 2011)

BF3 will crash a "stable" GPU overclock quicker then BC2 did.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it means your sig is too big.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ I agree.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I think it means your sig is too big.



Possibly... but how did he break the sig constraints?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Possibly... but how did he break the sig constraints?



haha i dont know, thats just my favorite graphic i have found so far. I wish i could make it small though


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

A mod will remove it from your sig if you don't fix it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> haha i dont know, thats just my favorite graphic i have found so far. I wish i could make it small though



Anything over 500x100 is removable no questions asked.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anything over 500x100 is removable no questions asked.



Then why aren't those constraints hard-coded into the site?  Seems a bit odd to allow it while not allowing it...


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 1, 2011)

Must be more of an honor system.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> haha i dont know, thats just my favorite graphic i have found so far. I wish i could make it small though



Wow yes that is a nice looking and informative one but yeah too big.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

A couple good rounds here with TPU members dont mind Master_OrHan no one likes him anyway.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Then why aren't those constraints hard-coded into the site?  Seems a bit odd to allow it while not allowing it...



They are, but not for external signatures where W1z specifically said if we abused it they would be taken away, so thanks for potentially fucking us over.  



> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> A couple good rounds here with TPU members dont mind Master_OrHan no one likes him anyway.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111031/game1.jpg
> 
> ...



Who the hell is Montana_2011?  I don't know that feller, must be a transplant.

Also, you guys are talking about his current sig, which is still to damn big.  You should have seen the last one.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2011)

everyone join the TPU server!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2011)

jesus just played a match on Seine Crossing and it was a mortar cluster fuck. the damn place was starting to look like a city during WWII


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

A city like...Paris?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 1, 2011)

^lol.

I am loving the grand bazaar stage, and seine crossing - I tend to stick to DM as I get the most "relaxation" out of gunning dude down without having to run a mile just to get shot by a tank or jet.

I like how there is squad DM and team DM.  Good thinking EA


----------



## xenocide (Nov 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> They are, but not for external signatures where W1z specifically said if we abused it they would be taken away, so thanks for potentially fucking us over.



Yes, because I intentionally searched for some massive sigs just to screw you guys over.  Mine fit within the guidelines the entire time.  I was only asking a question, so feel free to chill the fuck out.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 1, 2011)

Couple of nice rounds in tonight. Crashed a few times earlier, but seems like everything is in working order now.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, my name is Ryan and it's been nearly 3 days now since I have played BF3...  stupid work!!!  and I gotta go OS for the rest of the week, won't be able to play until Monday week.  

I seriously have not played a game this good since BF2.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

really feel we should start just looking at the TPU members in the platoon, and start going with a whos who and verify first formality, as im seeing alot of people that join the platoon and leave, or whom are part of 3-4-5-6-7 different platoons and never actually game with us which brings into light the question why are you part of the TPU platoon?

I feel at this point lag issues aside seem to be a bit well redundant, is mussels from down under can game on are server and do decently, theres no real reason others cant,

I say this because out of 88 members of the TPU platoon it would appear only 20-30 of them actually play or have any intention of gaming with the lot of us.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 1, 2011)

true that. You can boot me if you like. i cant really play at a time when u are all on.  I just like being in the platoon so i can check out everyones stats.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I say this because out of 88 members of the TPU platoon it would appear only 20-30 of them actually play or have any intention of gaming with the lot of us.



I had intended on playing a lot this past week, but only was able to get Wednesday to do so, spent Thursday with the gf and the rest of the week out of town.  Whenever I'm on I tend to just hop in a game with anyone on my friends list, whether a TPU member or otherwise.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

thats fine an dandy

what aggrevates me is seeing someone in

10 different platoons that never plays with any of us ever

aka the norm seems to be

Andantech
Overclockers
Xtreme systems
add in 3-4 more from various other tech sites and off shoot platoons,  

alot of platoon members seem to have the mistaken idea that we just want people for the sake of numbers,

id rather see people that game and at least game with us on occasion over people that never intend to actually join us in game play,

we have a server, we have a teamspeak, we have the platoon, not the hard to friend a few and join up is it? again even mussels whos roughly 9300 miles from the TPU server still managed to join up and kick some ass altho i did laugh when a lag spike made his kamikaze raid utter fail... ah good times. anyway back on to the rant!

I realize time zones locations etc are different, but theres almost ALWAYS a least 1-2 core TPU members playing at any 1 time, i should know ive befriended just about everyone in the damn platoon lol.

currently out of 88 members 50 are on my friends list

granted these are just my opinions which are usually overlooked and ignored after a few moments of contemplation since im an extreme rage aholic. so take it for what you will. not trying to single anyone out, just making the statement that being a part of 10 different platoons is rather asinine.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah.  I see.  I only have TPU as a Platoon, and maybe 2-3 people on my friends list from the Platoon.  I had like 5-6 during the Beta and would hop in to stalk them from time to time, but since they wiped Friends Lists that's no longer the case.  I'll definitely check out the TPU server when I get a chance.  Is it exclusively Conquest\Large Conquest?  I have grown rather fond of Rush from time to time.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 1, 2011)

Uhhh lol I don't know if you've guys noticed, for those of you who have an i7 up to sandybridge, I turned off Hyperthreading and all forms of stuttering disappeared for me, game is amazingly more smooth now sticking to 60fps on my gtx 570 with effects/shadows on high - aa deferred off - Ambient Occlusion SSAO and motion blur off, everything else I've set to ultra.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2011)

release a new patch already!!!

and secondly why arent the 'old' maps in play already??? I paid for the LE version of the game that includes this expansion pack but there are no servers up for it???

WTF


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

they were never going to be released with the game - 1-2 month after release was all i have ever heard, so i am expecting around christmas, maybe shortly after.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Then why aren't those constraints hard-coded into the site?  Seems a bit odd to allow it while not allowing it...



because it's not possible to hard code such a limit without storing the images on our server.

even if we check at the time when you add the image link, it could be changed on the source server at a later time. or the source server could serve up a smaller image when the request comes from tpu forums ip


----------



## xenocide (Nov 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> because it's not possible to hard code such a limit without storing the images on our server.
> 
> even if we check at the time when you add the image link, it could be changed on the source server at a later time. or the source server could serve up a smaller image when the request comes from tpu forums ip



Ah, I was unaware.  Thank you for a more detailed answer


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> they were never going to be released with the game - 1-2 month after release was all i have ever heard, so i am expecting around christmas, maybe shortly after.



agreed. they will likely use it to boost holiday sales like they did with BC2:vietnam


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> really feel we should start just looking at the TPU members in the platoon, and start going with a whos who and verify first formality, as im seeing alot of people that join the platoon and leave, or whom are part of 3-4-5-6-7 different platoons and never actually game with us which brings into light the question why are you part of the TPU platoon?
> 
> I feel at this point lag issues aside seem to be a bit well redundant, is mussels from down under can game on are server and do decently, theres no real reason others cant,
> 
> I say this because out of 88 members of the TPU platoon it would appear only 20-30 of them actually play or have any intention of gaming with the lot of us.



I'm in the TPU platoon (xXTank RushXx), but i usually join any server that i find on the server browser list that has a good amount of players and room for one more. I joined a TPU server once but no one was playing so i moved along to a different server.

I think most people treat the platoon as more of a fan page to join up and nothing to serious, we join the group to represent and then head off to other random servers. It was the same with Steam, we'd have group pages and what not, but we would rarely actually play together. (which personally was never a concern for me)


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> we would rarely actually play together. (which personally was never a concern for me)



that's fine for you, and i'm sure many others agree. however a bunch of people asked about a tpu server - and now that it has been paid for there's about 10 people that regularly visit it. and *those people never mentioned word one before it was bought, they just support it now that it exists.* I cannot possibly grasp the point of being part of a group and NEVER participating in that group. it makes absolutely no sense.

and saying the server is always empty is actually a bit untrue. every day since it launched there have been at least 6v6 for 5 hours or more. it's been full a few times and had 30 or so on once or twice. now i recognize that 5 hours isn't a huge span - but when people say "the server is always empty" it's pretty clear how often they check.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that's fine for you, and i'm sure many others agree. however a bunch of people asked about a tpu server - and now that it has been paid for there's about 10 people that regularly visit it. I cannot possibly grasp the point of being part of a group and NEVER participating in that group. it makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> and saying the server is always empty is actually a bit untrue. every day since it launched there have been at least 6v6 for 5 hours or more. it's been full a few times and had 30 or so on once or twice. now i recognize that 5 hours isn't a huge span - but when people say "the server is always empty" it's pretty clear how often they check.




I can not speak for everyone else, i personally joined just like with the Steam group, to represent. Yet i rarely play with them because my goal is to just find a server with people and game, those bunch of people who asked for a server and got it should now have their incentive to play more often, why they are not is not still not my concern.

I never said that the server was always empty either, only that when i joined the TPU BF3 server once it was empty, could of been the time i joined, i don't know. So i left the server and searched for a different host, no biggie.

Also i tend to have a very passive attitude towards friends/website members playing with each other on game servers as you can probably see.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2011)

May contain BF3 SP Spoilers:



Spoiler



Another thing is.... In the SP mode (yes - this is my second or 3rd time playing through it for teh lols) If you attack or kill an enemy before his script has activated e.g RPG guy ontop of the bridge in Operation Guilotine it says *Friendly fire will not be tolerated*

then it does the same thing if you run ahead after the part you almost get made into Jello by a T90 tank. and you need to rush the guys up the stairs to get that stinger missle or whatever it is.......If you rush it before the rest of your squad does  - it still gives off the friendly fire message and they take take like half damage or something because the guy was still alive after i put a shotgun round through his noggin at point blank.



It just makes me laugh.... but great idea to put the friendly fire message for shooting an enemy!


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that's fine for you, and i'm sure many others agree. however a bunch of people asked about a tpu server - and now that it has been paid for there's about 10 people that regularly visit it. and *those people never mentioned word one before it was bought, they just support it now that it exists.* I cannot possibly grasp the point of being part of a group and NEVER participating in that group. it makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> and saying the server is always empty is actually a bit untrue. every day since it launched there have been at least 6v6 for 5 hours or more. it's been full a few times and had 30 or so on once or twice. now i recognize that 5 hours isn't a huge span - but when people say "the server is always empty" it's pretty clear how often they check.



There's so many TPU'rs on my friends list that it's extremely rare that I need to find a game without at least one or two of you fine people on it.  That's the appealing part of Battlelog for me. The server browser and friends list in BC2 was a pain in the ass and I rarely found a game with even 1 forum member in it.

Battlelog made it easy for me to become cannon fodder for the forum.  The small scale games we have on your server are some of the most fun ones I've played in an FPS in recent memory.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> currently out of 88 members 50 are on my friends list



Affirmative action is why you're on my friend list.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


>



I wish Support was really like that, their guns seems to be mildly accurate. That video is great though, they did a great job.



FreedomEclipse said:


> and secondly why arent the 'old' maps in play already??? I paid for the LE version of the game that includes this expansion pack but there are no servers up for it???



December is what they said.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> So i left the server and searched for a different host, no biggie.



 i did not mean to single you out - it was more towards the point of it being empty. when crazy and I , as well as erocker, newb, dannibus, death, scrizz, gunny, reayth, mailman, caboose, phenom, dave, don, notiert & even more are on practically every day for 6-8 hours or more, there is simply no way that everyone else sees it as empty EVERY time.

it's just disheartening to hear people say they don't join because it's empty. well how is it ever supposed to be anything other than empty if no one ever joins until me or someone else has been sitting in there alone for an hour?

*i'm not trying to complain or be an ass - i just want people to recognize that if they issue is the server being empty, i need their help to fix that issue.*


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i did not mean to single you out - it was more towards the point of it being empty. when crazy and I , as well as erocker, newb, dannibus, death, scrizz, gunny, reayth, mailman, caboose, phenom, dave, don, notiert & even more are on practically every day for 6-8 hours or more, there is simply no way that everyone else sees it as empty EVERY time.
> 
> it's just disheartening to hear people say they don't join because it's empty. well how is it ever supposed to be anything other than empty if no one ever joins until me or someone else has been sitting in there alone for an hour?
> 
> *i'm not trying to complain or be an ass - i just want people to recognize that if they issue is the server being empty, i need their help to fix that issue.*




I see what you're saying and i will join the server more with you guys when i get some more free time (probably later today).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am looking into some of the people in our TPU platoon and maybe doing some trimming if they do not look familiar.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, maybe everyone in the forum clubhouse should post their Origin screenname if it differs from their forum id before you start trimming.

Like CDDude is Tank Rush and nvidiaftw is MxPhenom.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

I know most of them from BC2/BF3/L4D and other games, but I did some trimming based on how many people in TPU were their friend on origin and how many platoons they were in in lieu of TPU friends. check the platoon feed to see if I messed up.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391301170011/


----------



## erixx (Nov 1, 2011)

what i find stupid is that being all in the TPU platoon I still have to add platoon guys one by one to friends, wtf! I have 30 something added, but now i learned I am missing potential matches. Laters.

And... batle log lies a lot... this morning I saw Crazy in a server, as per battlelog, entered, none there. and later it happend again...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah the friends list integration sucks esp with Origin in the mix too.

Thats wierd re. Crazy. A couple times I have gotten "can't find friend to join" but never allowed to join to find them not there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

If I see someone playing in Com center I try to click the Play button but if that doesnt work I will click the server name right under their origin name which brings me to the servers webpage on battlelog then I join from there


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> If I see someone playing in Com center I try to click the Play button but if that doesnt work I will click the server name right under their origin name which brings me to the servers webpage on battlelog then I join from there



This is exactly what I do when I get those errors.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have created a spread sheet for us. I will add it to the OP and post here as well. 

*EVERYONE! Please fill out this sheet with your TPU name/Origin name/Current Platoons*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtzDSsVveOn6dHBOR1FyYVoxMG1nU1RzQlhzOWdGalE


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2011)

Done, wanna verify it's working?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Done, wanna verify it's working?



Looks good dave! 

Keepem coming!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have created a spread sheet for us. I will add it to the OP and post here as well.
> 
> *EVERYONE! Please fill out this sheet with your TPU name/Origin name/Current Platoons*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtzDSsVveOn6dHBOR1FyYVoxMG1nU1RzQlhzOWdGalE



Sir i have filled out the sheet, Sir


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

If I have kicked anyone that is a Legit TPU member then please fill out the sheet and PM me so I can readd you to the platoon. 

All other platoon leaders can use this sheet as a reference as well before approving any platoon requests.

P.S. I like turtles too!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2011)

I jumped out of the original TechPowerUp! platoon to make room for others to join up. The maximum Platoon size seems to be 100 still, so we've got to think about other platoons so that new guys and gals can still easily sign up and start playing with us.

I'm on the server daily, at least for a round or two, every day, anyway. We've got a good core crowd at this point, who have been very fun to play with...even if you all stab me like matadors at a bull.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

We have TechPowerUp!, TechRejects!, and TechPopularPeople


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> check the platoon feed to see if I messed up.



neurosisxeno i have seen on here (different name, but he has a sig image with it)
and gfxcrossfire has been on the TS and plays often, idk his TPU name though.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2011)

GFXCrossfire is Darkleoco?

or nvidiaIntelFTW?

dammit, i can't sort it out, I'll leave that up to you guys.

I think I might hop in for a while soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> neurosisxeno i have seen on here (different name, but he has a sig image with it)
> and gfxcrossfire has been on the TS and plays often, idk his TPU name though.



I will re add these people once we figure out who they are on TPU. I just went by their friends list and other platoons also playtime.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will re add these people once we figure out who they are on TPU. I just went by their friends list and other platoons also playtime.



oh for sure. we'll have to add them into our friends list too 

i think dave is right, i seem to remember his ts name saying both.


cadaveca said:


> GFXCrossfire is Darkleoco


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sign or I will send the girl scouts after you!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 1, 2011)

Added myself to the list brandon


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't open Google Docs from work AND I'll never remember by the time I get home.  Consider me signed up.  I only use one screen name anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I can't open Google Docs from work AND I'll never remember by the time I get home.  Consider me signed up.  I only use one screen name anyway.



Can someone add dannibusx to the doc, Its messing up on my end too. keeps trying to connect to google.com LOL


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have created a spread sheet for us. I will add it to the OP and post here as well.
> 
> *EVERYONE! Please fill out this sheet with your TPU name/Origin name/Current Platoons*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtzDSsVveOn6dHBOR1FyYVoxMG1nU1RzQlhzOWdGalE



I signed up!, i'm one of the few whos TPU name is vastly different then my Origin/Steam name.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can someone add dannibusx to the doc, Its messing up on my end too. keeps trying to connect to google.com LOL



Added. Just noted main TPU clan lmk if need other(s).


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not in the [TPU] platoon. When I commented that the TPU server is always empty when I checked I was only checking because I'm a member at this *site*. I'm in another platoon (much smaller one) [TPC].

I did jump on your server last night but it wasn't any fun. It was pretty much a one sided fight. When I logged on it was 5v5 with one team all TPU platoon members and they had all the flags and all of them were much higher ranked like sergeants and above (master sergeants and shiz). Here I was a lance corp with 4 other low rank guys and there was virtually no team work going on and the TPU guys had all sorts of better weapons. It was a bit one sided and I left to play on a server with a lot more people. 

I just felt like I was at a huge disadvantage at the time. I could barely get out of the spawn point before getting killed. If there were a lot more people playing it would have even the odds a bit. 

I'll still check your server from time to time and if I see it more filled up I'll join and play. But I don't feel obligated to play on it when I'm not even a member of the platoon.


----------



## REAYTH (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.origin.com/us/change-id 

incase someone wants a name change


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm not in the [TPU] platoon. When I commented that the TPU server is always empty when I checked I was only checking because I'm a member at this *site*. I'm in another platoon (much smaller one) [TPC].
> 
> I did jump on your server last night but it wasn't any fun. It was pretty much a one sided fight. When I logged on it was 5v5 with one team all TPU platoon members and they had all the flags and all of them were much higher ranked like sergeants and above (master sergeants and shiz). Here I was a lance corp with 4 other low rank guys and there was virtually no team work going on and the TPU guys had all sorts of better weapons. It was a bit one sided and I left to play on a server with a lot more people.
> 
> ...



I'm about 1/2 the points and rank of the "top" TPU guys that play daily.

I still manage to own them in score quite often, teamwork or not. you just gotta change your approch, and at the same time, jump in the TS, as that 100% changes the way the game is played. We have guys on opposite teams talking with each, so they know where each other are, challenging each other, and plain old having fun.

But without joining the TS, you'd never know what was going on.



And I'll add, in case you didn't know, I have a severely fucked up shoulder, and play with a controller, and still kick ass. I'm sure they love getting beat by a one-armed man using a controller.  If i can beat these guys, anyone can.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dave is right, not being on the TS with us is like playing blind. You have no clue about whats going on.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dave is right, not being on the TS with us is like playing blind. You have no clue about whats going on.



Yep, and you don't have to talk just listen and you'll know whats up. How about the Origin Party line do people not like that brandon or is it just TS has been the main Com usage for so long people aren't migrating over ? I haven't did any of either yet on BF3. Still struggling to get kills to bad to subject people to my suckage :  ).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2011)

We need to get everyone on the TPU server one day to help get it jump started.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm not in the [TPU] platoon. When I commented that the TPU server is always empty when I checked I was only checking because I'm a member at this *site*. I'm in another platoon (much smaller one) [TPC].
> 
> I did jump on your server last night but it wasn't any fun. It was pretty much a one sided fight. When I logged on it was 5v5 with one team all TPU platoon members and they had all the flags and all of them were much higher ranked like sergeants and above (master sergeants and shiz). Here I was a lance corp with 4 other low rank guys and there was virtually no team work going on and the TPU guys had all sorts of better weapons. It was a bit one sided and I left to play on a server with a lot more people.
> 
> ...



I can tell you what happened Master OrHan was on the server and we were taking turns  him into oblivion, if the server backend worked properly he would be perma banned by my hand, but sadly bans are broken, as such we just stack teams and knock him down, after all no one on here really likes the guy, and think about thats saying alot cause almost no one actually likes me 

also one more person messes with my data in the google doc, ill be a dick and delete everything in it you've been warned. dont underestimate my childish antics.


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 1, 2011)

I added myself to that spreadsheet, but not sure if it went thru, can somebody check for me? It was acting up at work, surprised it opened.

I know yall are trimming the platoon down, but I was wondering if I could get my friend to join also, he was on with us the yesterday.  Goes by "Upgrayeddd"  I talked about him before, I just got him into PC games not too long ago, and he doesn't really know any other PC players.  I guess we both need to get on TS, cause its usually just me and him on skype.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, please bring more REAL people..that's the whole reaason behind trimming the platoon...making way for real players.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 1, 2011)

sein crossing sucks, but I don't.


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 1, 2011)

Alright, i'll let him know, thanks.  Can you send a Platoon request, like a friend request?  If not, I guess i'll try to get him to join tonight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I can tell you what happened Master OrHan was on the server and we were taking turns  him into oblivion, if the server backend worked properly he would be perma banned by my hand, but sadly bans are broken, as such we just stack teams and knock him down, after all no one on here really likes the guy, and think about thats saying alot cause almost no one actually likes me
> 
> *also one more person messes with my data in the google doc, ill be a dick and delete everything in it you've been warned. dont underestimate my childish antics.*



Please do not fuck with other peoples info, There is a small box up top people were putting funny things in but DO NOT mess with people info.

I did this so we can keep accountability of how in TPU is on the Platoons and Who is in the Club.

P.S.

Crazy, Before you do that people PM first about it. I will try to find out whos doing it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

ask nicely and ill fix the spreed sheet lolz


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Alright, i'll let him know, thanks.  Can you send a Platoon request, like a friend request?  If not, I guess i'll try to get him to join tonight.



Get him to send a request, and then send Brandon a MSG with his UID.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Alright, i'll let him know, thanks.  Can you send a Platoon request, like a friend request?  If not, I guess i'll try to get him to join tonight.



Make sure the spreadsheet is updated with his info also it would help if he was a member here at TPU, Though not required, its preferred.


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah ok, i'll update the spread sheet for him then.  Ok, Upgrayeddd has been added to the list.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Ammo boxes stay down for a fairly short amount of time but is that _only_ if ammo is taken from them (and thus they are depleting)? If no one takes a Resupp from a pack I threw will it stay there until it's used?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ammo boxes stay down for a fairly short amount of time but is that _only_ if ammo is taken from them (and thus they are depleting)? If no one takes a Resupp from a pack I threw will it stay there until it's used?



I believe so.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

you can only have 1 ammo pack out at a time,

it will remain untill the ammo inside said pack is depleted.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ammo boxes stay down for a fairly short amount of time but is that _only_ if ammo is taken from them (and thus they are depleting)? If no one takes a Resupp from a pack I threw will it stay there until it's used?



Yes, or until it gets blown up (grenades and such will pop the boxes).


----------



## HammerON (Nov 1, 2011)

I checked the TPU server last night (around 11:00 pm Alaska time) and no one was on it so I played on several other servers.
I have not use TS because I do not have a mic currently. So it sounds like it would still be a good idea to use TS when playing on the TPU server even if you don't have a mic...


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting, did not know the boxes could get damaged like that.  I guess it works for health packs too?  Any other tidbits of knowledge you know of Krugan?

Anybody know how to toss C4?  And i mean further than 2 feet


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah good to know.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Interesting, did not know the boxes could get damaged like that.  I guess it works for health packs too?  Any other tidbits of knowledge you know of Krugan?
> 
> Anybody know how to toss C4?  And i mean further than 2 feet



I haven't played Medic at all except for picking up one of their kits for a few seconds, so not sure if those will blow up either, but I would put my money on them doing so. I just noticed at choke points when supplying ammo, if a grenade got tossed in there and killed a few people my ammo boxes would be gone as well.

And C4 is pretty pointless, I think a jump toss will get you 4 feet. I've got some vehicle kills with it on foot, but it's basically signing your death pact as you almost have to be making out with the tank in order to plant it and it's lucky if you even make it there, I been killed while right on the side of an IFV, somehow apparently their turret can fire through the top corner of their roof and kill you?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

As for "tidbits" watch that "Myths Busted" video I posted couple pages back. It's embedded.


----------



## KillerWRabbit (Nov 1, 2011)

Well... I joined the platoon yeasterday but got kicked 2day??? If I should of ask 1st, then my bad. My name is the same as my tpu name.

I ve just got bf3 to work, for some reason I had to reboot the pc for each part of the install to get it to work with Firefox. Did every1 else had this with firefox?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

No. That's pretty wierd. Glad you figured it out tho.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

KillerWRabbit said:


> Well... I joined the platoon yeasterday but got kicked 2day??? If I should of ask 1st, then my bad. My name is the same as my tpu name.
> 
> I ve just got bf3 to work, for some reason I had to reboot the pc for each part of the install to get it to work with Firefox. Did every1 else had this with firefox?



The reason you got kicked was that we did not know who you are. Please do the following then reapply for the platoon 



brandonwh64 said:


> I have created a spread sheet for us. I will add it to the OP and post here as well.
> 
> *EVERYONE! Please fill out this sheet with your TPU name/Origin name/Current Platoons*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtzDSsVveOn6dHBOR1FyYVoxMG1nU1RzQlhzOWdGalE


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

I tossed my info on the spreedsheet because even though I'm not in the platoon I will still jump on from time to time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I have always been an advocate of Conquest over Rush, because Rush is just too linear. But a server I was on today rotated too Grand Bazaar Rush and I stuck around. My god that server is amazing. Since it runs in a circle for each set of crates you down, you are still able to get behind the enemy's(granted I had to run out of bounds for 7 seconds to do it a few times). Went 26/8 and stabbed quite a few people, makes me feel so good coming up on a wave of enemy's laying down suppressive fire in the other direction.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm the wsame, totally prefer conquest. but i think i know what rush map i'm adding now


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 1, 2011)

I find myself preferring Rush more and more, although I do have a lot of love for Conquest.  Conquest is great, leaves a lot of playing room open to sneak around and get into shenanigans, but Rush is just so action packed it's hard to ignore.  I'd really like to try Bazaar Rush.  That map is freaking amazing.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 1, 2011)

gota be honest battlelog is growin on me ,a bit.

 did the game get patched yesterday or just the browser pluggin, as over here it looked like both, still seems quite fussy though, ie my gpus have to be bob on the same speeds with increased volts?(over norm,strange but true) and all catalyst settings at default or prog controlled, (11.10WHQL and cap4 installed) to get multiplayer stabley starting


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I'm the wsame, totally prefer conquest. but i think i know what rush map i'm adding now



Just prepare for the 1st set of crates to be gone instantly. I was waiting in the Defenders spawn trying to figure where the Attackers would come from. They come from straight ahead, same distance from the crates as you, it's impossible to get there and get defense set on that first set, think they both pops in about 10 - 15 seconds after the round started. After that though it smooths out, all those hallways running through the map make for great flanking, and claymores are actually useful here, they feel useless on every other map.



DannibusX said:


> I find myself preferring Rush more and more, although I do have a lot of love for Conquest.  Conquest is great, leaves a lot of playing room open to sneak around and get into shenanigans, but Rush is just so action packed it's hard to ignore.  I'd really like to try Bazaar Rush.  That map is freaking amazing.



I might be in the same boat, I always loved how open Conquest was, or how any class felt like they could be used on any map. But Support or Medic on Operation Firestorm or Caspian Border just don't feel like they belong. I wasn't a fan of prone coming back, I didn't feel it was needed, and I felt it promoted camping. And now that there is even more cover than there was in BC2, and lots of the buildings can't even be dropped, infantry areas of those maps just end up being a camp fest. Like Operation Firestorm, I usually get killed by some wookie up on some stairs in the fuel tanks, just far too much scanning required to move. And maps like Operation Metro on Conquest are even more campy than it on Rush. Too many corridors on these maps, too many funneling points.




theoneandonlymrk said:


> gota be honest battlelog is growin on me ,a bit.



Told you  It's not bad, load times are quick, I usually alt tabbed in BC2 anyways. I don't really notice any massive difference between it and an in-game browser, and it has some stat tracking and having a Platoon is nice. Overall, I would say I'm happy with it and it works fine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes we all prefer conquest as we are mostly pre-BC2 BF players but I too agree Rush is an improved experience in this game. I gotta be in the mood for all that action tho of course... 

That's funny how it worked out Kurgan as most of my best Rush experiences in BC2 were on server thats switched modes and I decided to stay. Had a particularly great round as a defending gunner in tank on Harvest Day Rush one time. First time I'd played that mode on that map.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 1, 2011)

Quick question, Back to Karkand isn't available, right?


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, i'm still use to conquest mode the most, but like yall have said, rush is fun.  I think its best, or I liked it more, when the server was a mixed mode, so you don't get burned out of a particular map or mode.  

I think it would be pretty cool to see a rush mode mod in BF2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Quick question, Back to Karkand isn't available, right?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111101/bta098.jpg



BTK next month.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes we all prefer conquest as we are mostly pre-BC2 BF players but I too agree Rush is an improved experience in this game.



Right now my favorite is Kharg Island, rush mode. Rush + big maps + vehicles = awesomesauce.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Right now my favorite is Kharg Island, rush mode. Rush + big maps + vehicles = awesomesauce.



I think the rush maps in BF3 trump BC2's by alot. I HATED rush on BC2 but Im diggin it in BF3


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds the city levels in this game to be mostly a pile of camping nade/rocket spamming shit?

CoD has a lot to answer for.

The big maps are still good though.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> Am I the only one who finds the city levels in this game to be mostly a pile of camping nade/rocket spamming shit?



that's how people play because they don't yet comprehend strategy or tactics. it isn't necessary to play like that in those maps, but i do agree it happens very often. mostly seine but bazaar can get rough as well.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 1, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> Am I the only one who finds the city levels in this game to be mostly a pile of camping nade/rocket spamming shit?



Urban combat is short range, in your face warfare.  Of course it's going to be campy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone know     MatDerKater?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Urban combat is short range, in your face warfare.  Of course it's going to be campy.



Even Tehran Highway is. The center has too little cover, and the outsides have too much.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anyone know     MatDerKater?



idk but means mat the cat so i assume...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

screw campy 

M60E4 + Red Dot + Fore grip + Extended Mag = 200 rounds of ridiculous supression carnage.

played around earlier with Ufgy20 and his only response to me holding a passage was..

"I dont have that many bullets"


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 1, 2011)

I've seen FierceRed on here, as well.  He has a very engaging form of prose, which is why he stuck in my memory.  I referred him to this clubhouse when he had another thread about pre-purchasing from Canada.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> screw campy
> 
> M60E4 + Red Dot + Fore grip + Extended Mag = 200 rounds of ridiculous supression carnage.
> 
> ...



Isn't holding a passage being campy?  For holding corridors and such I prefer the bipod, I barely notice the Foregrip on LMGs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

I havn't even killed anyone using Support LOL!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Isn't holding a passage being campy?  For holding corridors and such I prefer the bipod, I barely notice the Foregrip on LMGs.



I prefer Foregrip with the M60 it was night / day difference for me, also decreases the number of rounds needed to be fired in order for the LMG to stabilize when on the move, so while your standing still i can sweep a flag and move on and keep firing, i hate prone and the bipod it limits my range and anytime i try to prone with bipod i get knifed, so foregrip for me thanks, its good enough that with a 4x scope i can take down snipers on operation firestorm when there on said tankers, takes a 200 round belt to do it but the supression effect means they cant hit me and most of them are to stupid to move lolz.

as for campy hallway supression

i was defending a flag what am i suppose to do let the enemy waltz in,

I was alone with Ufgy everyone else was dead, and its not like the enemy couldnt just GO THE FUCK AROUND ME, no they kept coming straight up the middle, stupid is as stupid does, and free points are free points lol.

as for Caspian border, and Operation Firestorm sorry kurgan but your just playing it wrong then, 
I feel plenty at home running up and C4 vehicles like a boss. support is plenty at home on those maps just depends on your play style, your more infantry focused. Im all about the boom boom of the C4 on the side of some poor chumps tank,


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought I was about to get my first C4 kill yest against the AA tank on Firestorm. Was able to sneak up on him while his eyes were in the air. Threw two C4s on there and detonated but it only disabled him. Shouldn't two be enough to destroy? The only armor perk I see available is "Reactive" which apparently only protects against projectiles irl? 



> Implementation of reactive armour will be interesting. This stuff is atttached to modern tanks in little bricks and is essentially a little explosive which is detonated when a projectile is just about to impact. The explosion basically increases the effective thickness of the armour by disturbing the enemy ordnance before it hits the traditional armour. If employed realistically, it will make tanks damn hard to kill. It will also kill any friendly infantry nearby when it detonates. It should not be equipped on the rear of the tank though, and for gameplay's sake should not be on the sides either.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

sorry wrigley but your also doing it wrong

1x C4 = heavy damage
2x C4 = disabled
3x C4 = EXPLOSION OF AWESOME (tank etc is destroyed guy inside is dead)
4x C4 = why the hell not? bigger boom is better boom.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I thought I was about to get my first C4 kill yest against the AA tank on Firestorm. Was able to sneak up on him while his eyes were in the air. Threw two C4s on there and detonated but it only disabled him. Shouldn't two be enough to destroy? The only armor perk I see available is "Reactive" which apparently only protects against projectiles irl?





crazyeyesreaper said:


> sorry wrigley but your also doing it wrong
> 
> 1x C4 = heavy damage
> 2x C4 = disabled
> ...



I thought it was

1x C4 = Disabled

Perhaps they were using Reactive armor?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

never had 1x C4 disable a Tank, ever when there at full health. always takes 2 for me to disable it, even then there left with around 25-30% health if memory serves me right.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

it also matters whether hardcore or normal i guess. that myth busted video showed a tank destroyed by 2xc4 in hardcore. i assume the tank was healthy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

well you can attest on normal Digibucc ive run out C4 trying to blow you up a few times and 2x C4 only ever disabled you.

Im willing to test it in the server to be sure if people really want a definitive answer to this.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well you can attest on normal Digibucc ive run out C4 trying to blow you up a few times and 2x C4 only ever disabled you.



oh for sure, that's why i was surprised to see it in the video. i know what you say has only been true, so i wonder about the 2 in the video.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

well i havent played on hardcore servers so i cant be sure, i Just know on normal 2x C4 will not fully destroy an MBT or IFV unless its taken a rocket etc first.


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 1, 2011)

Anybody know how many rockets or C4 it takes to disable/kill tanks and apcs?  I know it used to depend on where you hit them in BF2, has any body noticed where weaker armor is?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Anybody know how many rockets or C4 it takes to disable/kill tanks and apcs?  I know it used to depend on where you hit them in BF2, has any body noticed where weaker armor is?



It take a while to kill a hummer with a RPG!!! It should take 1 rocket to disable and another to destroy


----------



## purecain (Nov 1, 2011)

i'm absolutely loving the game now.... it just gets better and better as i learn all the maps and my prediction of infantry routes gets better... 

cant play on any of kurgans servers though... everytime i join the latency must be at least 250ms.... i'd love to be able to play against the(non uk) people in this thread... 

if you play in the uk add me   'purecain'


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Anybody know how many rockets or C4 it takes to disable/kill tanks and apcs?  I know it used to depend on where you hit them in BF2, has any body noticed where weaker armor is?



Crazy just said above. Damn I assumed two was enough. Live and learn. Or die as it were in this case cause fool jumped out and gunned me down while I was sitting there trying to figure out why he 
didn't go boom into the hereafter. Bah I tried to minimize mistakes like that by learning all I could beforehand but there's always gonna be some.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

not sure on rockets, i honestly think it takes more rockets to do the job, then C4

C4 is also more effective then the tanks main cannon to the point, im actually willing to bail out of a tank when i catch another tank off guard run up and C4 him simply because its a quicker less problematic way to resolve the situation then happily run back to my tank and start killing infantry again lol


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

Why do you guys prefer normal Vs hardcore? I have only played on one normal server and thats the tpu server. BC2 and BF3 I only play hardcore.

I'd like to know though why you guys prefer normal?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

because hardcore usually means 99% of the time its recon with 4x 1 shot dead, or rocket spam, its rather annoying any time i play hardcore, 

no spotting some hate it some love it, considering most public servers the usual people on each team are utter idiots spotting is pretty much 99% required to make half the team even remotely useful for anything more then taking up space.

and if i wanted to get killed by campers hiding in a bathroom stall using a sniper rifle. id play CoD,   

Normal Mod offers a good balance, not perfect but good enough. especially with the lag issues DICE has with there netcode once the netcode is fixed, and i can run from 1 point  to the next without rubber banding on a 40ms ping server then ill consider hardcore, right now hardcore is just an aggrevation on larger servers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

How about you tell us why you prefer hardcore? I like being able to potentially survive being shot for starters.

Has anyone tried the Cannister Shells for tanks yet? I keep forgetting to try the 50 ton driveable shotgun. Would this be at all effective against heavy armor like the AA tanks gun is? (another mistake I admit too-I assumed it would not be that effective against an MBT and let one get me in the beginning that I could've probably taken out had I tried).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well It doesn't really make a difference in BF3 as it did in BC2. Hardcore seems like it takes the same amount of shots to kill someone.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Then I'd be even more curious to know why he (or anyone) prefers hardcore unless it's the spotting they don't like.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 1, 2011)

alot of hardcore servers manually edit the HP of soldiers,

joined MT Alex the other day server had HP set at 60% of typical 100% but it varies per server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ranked normal mode is were its at LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I prefer Foregrip with the M60 it was night / day difference for me, also decreases the number of rounds needed to be fired in order for the LMG to stabilize when on the move, so while your standing still i can sweep a flag and move on and keep firing, i hate prone and the bipod it limits my range and anytime i try to prone with bipod i get knifed, so foregrip for me thanks, its good enough that with a 4x scope i can take down snipers on operation firestorm when there on said tankers, takes a 200 round belt to do it but the supression effect means they cant hit me and most of them are to stupid to move lolz.
> 
> as for campy hallway supression
> 
> ...



I think the LMGs just kick as a whole way too much. Going against any other kit while both moving, LMG just doesn't stand a chance. I hate prone and camping as well, I was trying Foregrip + Laser Sight, but it just didn't impress me, 3 round bursts at medium range are still far too inaccurate. Like you said it usually takes a whole clip to kill a dumb sniper. But anyone that moves when they get hit with a single bullet, it's basically impossible to kill at long range with the LMG unless you are using a bipod. So my strategy is to fire a few shells over their head for suppression effects, then to try and get the bipod setup.

And I'm not saying I disagree with what you did in the hallway, just saying it seemed like you were saying "who needs to camp" then listed where you were camping, so I had to say something. The maps right now all together are too prone to camping, so there isn't much that can be done about it.

And for the large maps, it's not that I'm playing it wrong, it's that the kit as a whole just doesn't feel as competent as Engineer or Recon. Engineer because Rockets + Mines are great and they now have Carbides so they are pretty great at range. And Recon because they are as good as it gets when it comes to camping and long range. I also am not happy with how C4 works, if you are able to rush a tank on a large map like that, they are bad. I have seen very little tanks move up close to a building, they usually cap away from the building and shell it. The few vehicle kills I did manage with C4, then knew I was there, I ran up on the tank, the top gunner started firing at me, so I crouch and plant me C4, then I have to suicide, because if I run away I'll just get shot in the back and waste the C4 planted.



brandonwh64 said:


> Ranked normal mode is were its at LOL



Always has been, but especially is now with the harsher damage model.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know most of them from BC2/BF3/L4D and other games, but I did some trimming based on how many people in TPU were their friend on origin and how many platoons they were in in lieu of TPU friends. check the platoon feed to see if I messed up.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391301170011/



You trimmed me from the platoon -.-

EDIT:  Trying to get some people in the TPU server.  Giving it about 20 minutes as I have to get ready for work in an hour.


----------



## purecain (Nov 1, 2011)

just had my best round yet... check out the kill death ratio and the accuracy... 

and i joined the round half way through....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

That kind of accuracy says to me, " I fire rockets down hallways"


----------



## douglatins (Nov 1, 2011)

I dont care much about KD, i get the most fun by not caring about it, though sniping is also gratifying


----------



## REAYTH (Nov 1, 2011)

[/IMG]
How many hits from a rocket does it take to destroy a tank?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 1, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Trying to get some people in the TPU server.  Giving it about 20 minutes



thank you- just saw you now but you were gone by time i got on, i'll be on in just a little bit. i can get it started with 1 or 2 people if anyone wants on.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2011)

PC platform development for BF3 was switched to console mid-production.
Source


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 1, 2011)

What was up with the server randomly kicking a ton of people from the TPU platoon earlier?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> PC platform development for BF3 was switched to console mid-production.
> Source



I saw that earlier. I chose to ignore it. 



Darkleoco said:


> What was up with the server randomly kicking a ton of people from the TPU platoon earlier?



It was the Founder that did it. We have had a bunch of people join who aren't even part of this forum it would seem. Go to link below and add yourself and reapply to platoon please.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...HBOR1FyYVoxMG1nU1RzQlhzOWdGalE&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## purecain (Nov 1, 2011)

@kurgan-not rockets dude.... all i can say is that it looked awesome....


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I saw that earlier. I chose to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, added myself and re-applied


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

purecain said:


> not rockets....



Huh?

Damn I can't yet find a stats graphic that shows vehicles destroyed-at present my most noteworthy achievement at 226-except for the coop score one. Though I may just be missing it. That thing is kind of hard to browse and all don't even appear (though those have 0 hits and may be placeholders at this point).


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How about you tell us why you prefer hardcore? I like being able to potentially survive being shot for starters.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Then I'd be even more curious to know why he (or anyone) prefers hardcore unless it's the spotting they don't like.



Thats easy. I don't like having crosshairs, and a limited hud to me is better. I don't care for spotting, I absolutely HATE 3rd person view while in vehicles. It's totally lame IMO to be able to see whats going on around your vehicle at all times. I don't like friendly fire with the normal mode either. if I shoot a team mate I expect them to die (not that I would on purpose). I prefer killing and being killed more quickly. Pumping a clip into someone to kill them is not my idea of fun. I feel that to do well in hardcore mode one must learn to be more tatical. I think it takes a bit more skill to be good in hardcore Vs normal. (Not implying that I'm that good though). There are more reasons I'm sure that I'm just not thinking about right now...

I'll play normal mode from time to time. I don't mind really I just wouldn't play it full time.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 1, 2011)

Do you guys know if you get some sort of "platinum" star like in BC2 after getting 1k kills with a weapon? Because I have over 1k kills with the AEK-971 and nothing happened.

Do you just keep getting silver stars?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Thats easy.



Fair enough though sounds like you'd generally prefer ArmA or Project Reality or some shit like that.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 1, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Do you guys know if you get some sort of "platinum" star like in BC2 after getting 1k kills with a weapon? Because I have over 1k kills with the AEK-971 and nothing happened.
> 
> Do you just keep getting silver stars?



yes i think so,In beta I had like 4 stars,happens every 100 kills.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anyone know     MatDerKater?



Yeah, I know him.

He is a right whinging n00b.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Fair enough though sounds like you'd generally prefer ArmA or Project Reality or some shit like that.




Actually I quite enjoy those games but I have always loved the battlefield series. Played them all and consider the faster pace much more fun. BF3 is simply awesome. I wish I had more time to play.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Well cool for you that hardcore exists then...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well cool for you that hardcore exists then...



And I'm very happy that you have your normal mode.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2011)

Do vehicles have weak spots? I'm pretty sure Tanks do in their rear. C4/Rocket placement may have a lot to do with it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 1, 2011)

To the chap that likes hardcore.  One word to defend that stance.

MORTAR

They do my head in.  Sometimes literally.  Mortar spamming a battlefield full of friendlies (because you know they cant die) is worse than having pictures of Michael Jackson on your wall.

That being said - i've not played HC on BF3 yet.  Preferred it on BC2 though.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hc mode? Ur dead once someone sees u. Tactic? Hide a lot.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Hc mode? Ur dead once someone sees u. Tactic? Hide a lot.



Without others spotting you it can be said that it is easier to move around the map without being seen.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone else notice the M4A1 for engineer is only burst and semi, the M16A4 is full auto burst and semi  also first join is always blackscreen
Added to Gdoc request sent on battlelog Infernus1986.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

Please do not put porno pics on the TPU roster. My wife walked in when I clicked on sheet 2, YOU TRYING TO GET SOMEONE KILLED??????


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm trying to join TS with this 

erocker.dyndns.org 
Password:     tpu

Keep getting an error.
Is that right info ?


----------



## FierceRed (Nov 1, 2011)

What the hell? I got kicked from the Techpowerup Platoon. Don't know why.

Was it something I said? While being silent??


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Without others spotting you it can be said that it is easier to move around the map without being seen.



I saw a "platoon " coming in and they died within a split of a second, then everyone started crawling the rest of the game.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Do vehicles have weak spots? I'm pretty sure Tanks do in their rear. C4/Rocket placement may have a lot to do with it.



I found this the other day if you place 3 c4 on the back of the Abrams or the side of the Bt-90 (good luck with that, if Crazy is in it.. damn took me 5 min the other night to blow him up)They seem the weakest points to me,If you go from the side on them the gunner will get you every time.

Also today I was in a rush server and using the AA tanks to take out Aircraft...Got the guys flying peed off, that one of em asked me "Do you enjoy taking us out or something ,the game is to go for the m-coms" I replied...it is a Anti Aircraft tank right ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> What the hell? I got kicked from the Techpowerup Platoon. Don't know why.
> 
> Was it something I said? While being silent??



YOu must put your info in the TPU roster in the OP then re apply


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Nov 1, 2011)

I went to hell and back to buy this goddamn game and the first time I join the TPU server i spawn right in reayth's knife....!
Signed to the platoon...name : alb_schizzo
when do u play usually???what time GMT?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I'm trying to join TS with this
> 
> erocker.dyndns.org
> Password:     tpu
> ...



No, that info is now wrong. New info is in the OP(sry, cannot remeber offhand)



FierceRed said:


> What the hell? I got kicked from the Techpowerup Platoon. Don't know why.
> 
> Was it something I said? While being silent??




What. Did somebody hear something?

List is in the OP, google spreadsheet. Add you name there, re-apply. Was an effort to keep TPU'ers only on the platoon ranks, so we can actually compare stats with playing TPU members, and not members that are playing with other clans, or what-have-you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm in the TPU platoon (xXTank RushXx), but i usually join any server that i find on the server browser list that has a good amount of players and room for one more. I joined a TPU server once but no one was playing so i moved along to a different server.
> 
> I think most people treat the platoon as more of a fan page to join up and nothing to serious, we join the group to represent and then head off to other random servers. It was the same with Steam, we'd have group pages and what not, but we would rarely actually play together. (which personally was never a concern for me)



when ever i get on to play i always check whose online because i have about 10 friends who are all in the TPU Platoon and from TPU and if they are all playing in the same server or if any of them are playing i will join them


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 1, 2011)

I`m off for the night,I usually play early mornings late afternoons say 2 am to 7am then 11 or 12 to 6 pm,I was hoping some of the uk members would be on the server at those times but 2 hours on the server is better then none,Good games Rayeth(chased me around canals with the chopper) and Digibuc about 20 mins ago,Oh and thank`s Diggi for the tags


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> PC platform development for BF3 was switched to console mid-production.
> Source



Not too much of a surprise, just to finish the game up. What matters the most is they got it on the engine and framework they had planned on PC, which would have been work they did at the beginning. 



WhiteNoise said:


> Thats easy. I don't like having crosshairs, and a limited hud to me is better. I don't care for spotting, I absolutely HATE 3rd person view while in vehicles. It's totally lame IMO to be able to see whats going on around your vehicle at all times. I don't like friendly fire with the normal mode either. if I shoot a team mate I expect them to die (not that I would on purpose). I prefer killing and being killed more quickly. Pumping a clip into someone to kill them is not my idea of fun. I feel that to do well in hardcore mode one must learn to be more tatical. I think it takes a bit more skill to be good in hardcore Vs normal. (Not implying that I'm that good though). There are more reasons I'm sure that I'm just not thinking about right now...
> 
> I'll play normal mode from time to time. I don't mind really I just wouldn't play it full time.



I personally like Normal for the things you hate. If I want real war, I will sign up as a bullet catcher in the Army. BF has always been a decent mix of realism and "fakeism". Defibs, Health Packs, and Ammo Box's are just too unreal. 

Spotting simulates being there. Think of it like playing on TS with people vs being in the same room as people. On TS it's hard to know exactly how to describe something, "to your left, down that alley". But at that moment they might be facing a different direction then you think, and "that alley" isn't the best description. Where as being in the same room, they can look right at your screen, see what you see, kind of like being in war together. Spotting allows you to say "look down that alley, at the guy I spotted". Now "that alley" + the guy you spotted is good enough info for your Squad members to make a judgement on their next move. It's all about teamwork, and allowing people to communicate things that aren't easily said when you aren't side by side. And spotting helps so much when your squad isn't in voice chat, typing is far too slow, so it's your only way to convey directions to people you don't know. 

I can see how 3rd person cameras bother you, not much I can say there except it's not mean to be completely realistic. It bothers me not having that view, but if I was after complete realism, I would play with it off as you do. Friendly Fire though, this just isn't real war, it doesn't work like real war. In real war, you work as a team, you support your fellow soldiers. In BF, your running to the jet, some asshole grabs it, you headshot him out. I see TKing used more to get vehicles you want than anything else. So many times I'm running to a tank and I just get gunned down then watch the guy hop in it and take off. FF On is suppose to make you be careful, but it just seems up in the thick of the shit it doesn't matter as much as it does in your base where the real TKing happens.

Personally though, in BF3 I don't feel a huge difference between Core and HC. I didn't like HC because it had minimap off and crap, but if I land on an HC server with Assists on, thats fine by me, I've had that happen before and not even realized it till someone gets TK'ed next to me.



erocker said:


> Without others spotting you it can be said that it is easier to move around the map without being seen.



Meh, since HC promotes camping from a harsher damage model, bullets still ping the map with your nice red triangle that says I want a mortar shell shoved where the sun doesn't shine.

**EDIT**
Which brings me to a point. The Suppressor is easily the best weapon attachment. Right after I attached that to my M60, it just became beast. I would like the bigger clips, but when people come around the corner and have no idea I am there, it's much more advantageous for me. And it hides you from mortars.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I'm trying to join TS with this
> 
> erocker.dyndns.org
> Password:     tpu
> ...



TPU Teampspeak=   ts21.gameservers.com:9207

Type it in like that above, no password.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well cool for you that hardcore exists then...



I meant this sincerely...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2011)

oh lord!

Not sure if BF3 is a port, or if they decided to try and get the best experience on all platforms and not just make the console version PC ports. 

http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news...latform-switched-to-consoles-mid-development/

And its not even DICE's fault. EA did the same thing to Crytek with Crysis 2. Forced them to release it early and which resulted in the consoles being lead development.


----------



## FierceRed (Nov 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> List is in the OP, google spreadsheet. Add you name there, re-apply. Was an effort to keep TPU'ers only on the platoon ranks, so we can actually compare stats with playing TPU members, and not members that are playing with other clans, or what-have-you.



Done and done.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news...latform-switched-to-consoles-mid-development/
> 
> And its not even DICE's fault. EA did the same thing to Crytek with Crysis 2. Forced them to release it early and which resulted in the consoles being lead development.



The thing is, I'm not particularly livid that a company will say something in order to garner support or consumer loyalty, and then do something completely different behind closed doors in order to meet pragmatic realities. Corporations aren't alone in speaking of things as they wish them to be believed, and not as they actually are. That sort of lie has passed through all of our lips.

My only issue with this 'revelation' arises when they now don't allocate the freed resources to back up their original claims. I know personally the terrors of Game Dev Crunch Time and I'm sure DICE staff are relatively exhausted. After a well deserved break however, it is hoped that they will get on with the business of properly supporting their creation as they intended... and I'm not talking about server patches. I'm talking about a working, in-game VOIP system that uses their excellent sound technology to dampen the *RATHER LOUD* ambient noise BF3 battles produce automatically when people transmit in order to convey squad voices into the ears of players in a way that's still immersive. I'm talking about properly implementing Joystick, Throttle, Knob and Slider support. I'm talking about tweaking whatever Vault Over Stuff parameters they need to in order to have a soldier actually vault through a window they just destroyed the glass of, instead of just bunny hopping infront of it with the Vault animation being worthless begging to be shot during a high intensity Rush game.

Yes, I am bitter. I totally had that MCOM with only 16 tickets left and that window RUINED IT DAMMIT!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2011)

lulz i backed over erocker with the lav rofl,


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> oh lord!
> 
> Not sure if BF3 is a port, or if they decided to try and get the best experience on all platforms and not just make the console version PC ports.
> 
> ...



What exactly matters here?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 2, 2011)

Woah...okay just got d/c'd from the server, and now it's not showing up in my favorites.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

did anyone else get disconnected from the TPU server? and its not even showing up anymore

Okay its back up, and 0 players


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm guessing the TPU server is down, i was having a good match but then got disconnected and can't find the server anymore.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah got disconnected too, this happens quite often, they need to fix that


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was working on trying to get a jet kill or kills so i can unlock some stuff for it but im just horrible at following guys in the jet!!!!!! ugh!! at this rate, jets a worthless to me

oh and JRD15 needs to cool it on the roids


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I was working on trying to get a jet kill or kills so i can unlock some stuff for it but im just horrible at following guys in the jet!!!!!! ugh!! at this rate, jets a worthless to me
> 
> oh and JRD15 needs to cool it on the roids



1. get a joystick it makes all the difference in the world
2. agreed that was some bs


----------



## Frizz (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> oh lord!
> 
> Not sure if BF3 is a port, or if they decided to try and get the best experience on all platforms and not just make the console version PC ports.
> 
> ...



Hey as long as it still plays as a good PC game, so far I feel that vibe and can't wait for Back to Karkand to enhance the traditional Battlefield vibe even more. I don't think that article matters all it says to me is that they didn't focus enough on the console versions and were running outta time.





EDIT: It's really hard to look around the cockpit of a jet when using a 360 controller its very slow, is there anyway to speed it up without increasing mouse sensitivity globally?


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

JRD was hulking out -_-


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2011)

24 on the server now  hell yeah


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> 1. get a joystick it makes all the difference in the world
> 2. agreed that was some bs



i have a joystick lol. I use one when i play FLight Simulator X


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 24 on the server now  hell yeah



hell yeah, join people!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 2, 2011)

its backup obv(the server) moments later, good game all cheers and i kno im not great but it was fun none the less


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2011)

If this has been posted sorry alienware is giving away a free dog tag i got mine a few days ago 

Battlefield 3 Dog Tag Item Giveaway


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

Good to play Conquest with some of you guys earlier though not always exactly fun (like when I tried to stab Haru twice from the front and nothing). Appreciate all the spawn bonuses leading to a ribbon; hardly ever get those playing with strangers.

Sorry I left so abruptly but I was like 0-5 second match and frankly got tired of trying to go toe-to-toe with Kurgan and Co. and not only live but actually cap a flag especially when at least one of my squadmates spend the entire time prone on a balcony racking up a double-digit KDR and doing nothing else. I hate to talk shit but if you're not gonna help your team and PTFO _at all_ go play COD. Battlefield is not for you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 2, 2011)

Brandon and i had a fun knife fight lol, which i won, then he stabbed me later that fucker lol

this is fun  but fuck seine map, i HATE it


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2011)

ARRRRGH!!! I got stabbed AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 2, 2011)

Man, I have BF3 sitting pretty at my house with my rig and am not at home.... When I actually get to play it for the first time I'm gonna be so far behind the power curve. 

Maybe I'll join up with the TPU platoon if I can get decent with all you 20+ levelers.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 2, 2011)

OK, how many of you have done this?


Spoiler















Overviews of all maps, in all modes, including what spawns at each base.  RandomNade.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> frankly got tired of trying to go toe-to-toe with Kurgan and Co. and not only live but actually cap a flag especially when at least one of my squadmates spend the entire time prone on a balcony racking up a double-digit KDR and doing nothing else.



Associate Death on Grand Bazaar, have my money on that shit, seen him in the same spot every single round, lol.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 2, 2011)

i3d.net - DICE Releases Battlefield 3 R7 server patch



Spoiler



Dear clients,

DICE has Released the R7 patch for Battlefield 3. This patch addresses the rubberbanding problems experienced in server with more than 48 slots.

We are currently deploying the R7 patch to all servers.

Changelog for R7:

- Server improvements that should decrease rubberbanding
- TDM/SQDM spawn point fix
- 2 crash fixes in end of round
- Fix for connection problem when joining password protected servers
- Removed ‘vars.allUnlocksUnlocked’ once ranked server settings are enforced, this may come back in some form.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

Less rubberbanding sounds likes a good thing 

Edit: Sweet my sig is working now  it may suck but I'm proud of it lol


----------



## Abe504 (Nov 2, 2011)

Crucial amount of people on the servers tonight, lots of good competition


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 2, 2011)

It was pathetic. We didn't even win once.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

Wish I could have played when you had 34 players going X_X stupid work


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

this is starting to be really frustrating. I can not get a single damn kill with the jets!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> this is starting to be really frustrating. I can not get a single damn kill with the jets!



Yeah that is why I am getting a nice joystick which will hopefully improve my helicopter skills which at least are decent when I use my PS3 controller X_X


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im trying to get my old Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 joystick to work with the game.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 2, 2011)

I enjoyed taking 2 tags from Death.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Yeah that is why I am getting a nice joystick which will hopefully improve my helicopter skills which at least are decent when I use my PS3 controller X_X



dude i have a joystick that works with the game that i always use for flight simulator x. Its just i get into the air fly around for 5 sounds. get locked on and killed. Its so god damn frustrating. I like the jets at first, but now im beginning to hate them. I can't fly helicopters either cuz my bindings are all messed up


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 2, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> Im trying to get my old Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 joystick to work with the game.



You should try something more realistic like stopping priests molesting kids or peace in the middle east.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is the rubberbanding the known memory leaks?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

random said:


> Hey as long as it still plays as a good PC game, so far I feel that vibe and can't wait for Back to Karkand to enhance the traditional Battlefield vibe even more. I don't think that article matters all it says to me is that they didn't focus enough on the console versions and were running outta time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what im thinking is that. they basically got the engine and basically the whole game code written and built specifically for the PC FIRST. Then they realized they didnt have much time for the consoles so they just left the PC where it was at(thats why there are quite a few bugs) and went to the consoles to get those finished up by release date

One thing i wish they would have done is used a bit more tesselation on a few things. Instead of just using tesselation on the entire ground/landscape, maybe have used it on the the rocks on some of the maps and trees. Maybe the walls of the buildings and such. Like on Seine Crossing etc


Has anyone noticed that on the edge everything on some of the maps randomly have black lines around the object as if it was outlined with a fine point black sharpie? It does it randomly for me on maps like Grand Bazaar. Makes it looks like Idtech


----------



## xenocide (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what im thinking is that. they basically got the engine and basically the whole game code written and built specifically for the PC FIRST. Then they realized they didnt have much time for the consoles so they just left the PC where it was at(thats why there are quite a few bugs) and went to the consoles to get those finished up by release date



There are a handful of non-game breaking bugs.  I would consider BF3 one of the smoother launches in recent memory, when you compare it to the likes of Rage, Dead Island, and various other titles for the PC (Skyrim is coming, and Bethesda loves releasing glitchy games).  They probably built the entire game around the PC and ported it to Consoles--which is exactly what they said from the start they were going to do.  All that article really does is back up their original claim of prioritizing PC development.  Exactly when they started working on the Console version is largely irrelevant.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> One thing i wish they would have done is used a bit more tesselation on a few things. Instead of just using tesselation on the entire ground/landscape, maybe have used it on the the rocks on some of the maps and trees. Maybe the walls of the buildings and such. Like on Seine Crossing etc



Why?  The game is easily the best looking game on the market, and it is optimized VERY well.  I would rather have an incredible game that runs very well like BF3 than a game like Crysis at launch where almost nobody could play it at launch.  Sure, they could have done some stuff to make it look slightly better, but I like to think the trade off is that they spent more time working on the gameplay, and less time tesselating an entire ocean under the level (looking at you Crysis 2).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

xenocide said:


> There are a handful of non-game breaking bugs.  I would consider BF3 one of the smoother launches in recent memory, when you compare it to the likes of Rage, Dead Island, and various other titles for the PC (Skyrim is coming, and Bethesda loves releasing glitchy games).  They probably built the entire game around the PC and ported it to Consoles--which is exactly what they said from the start they were going to do.  All that article really does is back up their original claim of prioritizing PC development.  Exactly when they started working on the Console version is largely irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  The game is easily the best looking game on the market, and it is optimized VERY well.  I would rather have an incredible game that runs very well like BF3 than a game like Crysis at launch where almost nobody could play it at launch.  Sure, they could have done some stuff to make it look slightly better, but I like to think the trade off is that they spent more time working on the gameplay, and less time tesselating an entire ocean under the level (looking at you Crysis 2).



Well i wouldnt say approach tesselation like Crytek did with Crysis 2. Put tesselation on things that could use it. I mean they used some i will give them that, but i dont know i love tesselation and what it does to objects. gives them more distinct look and depth to them. Adding to the realism of the surroundings. It is one of the best looking games I played.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes Might be 7 years since i last used Team speak,But I have it working....Can hear you guys right now talking,I just can not no mic Can you still type chat in this?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, the JKL keys do chat.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Yes, the JKL keys do chat.



J = Say To All
K = Say To Team
L = Say To Squad

Just so he's aware.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

anyone want to play??


----------



## JD15 (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I was working on trying to get a jet kill or kills so i can unlock some stuff for it but im just horrible at following guys in the jet!!!!!! ugh!! at this rate, jets a worthless to me
> 
> oh and JRD15 needs to cool it on the roids





Batou1986 said:


> 1. get a joystick it makes all the difference in the world
> 2. agreed that was some bs



Obvious hax


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 2, 2011)

the LEMON MF POS hacker ruined my game night.
lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

just played in a horrible server. all people wanted to do was talk shit. Took that server off my favorites. If they want to do that they can go back to CoD like all the other 12 year olds


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Yes, the JKL keys do chat.



was asking about TeamSpeak lol



nvidiaintelftw said:


> just played in a horrible server. all people wanted to do was talk shit. Took that server off my favorites. If they want to do that they can go back to CoD like all the other 12 year olds




Lol my team seemed more concerned on K/D ratio then capping flags,Me i could not even get out of the spawn and managed to cap at least 2 flags on firestorm  then on Bazzar we won,Only because the level 39 -42 guys showed up,They had 42-4 and on your team some guy named lordz had 45-5 boy oh boy.They only played the last 10-15 mins of the game,Also they seemed to spawn camp u s the first round.Forgot when i did manage to get out of spawn with lav-25 my own damn stupid enginer  nube tube me then would not even repair ....just kept on running to the choke point to get killed....darn fools.



Just seen this we are getting the R7 patch look 

NOTICE We will perform maintenance on our servers (all platforms) on the 2nd of November at 10:00 - 111:00 GMT. During this time, you won´t be able to play online.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> was asking about TeamSpeak lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the NOTICE thing hasnt come up for me yet

EDIT: just came up when i went to the server browser. Awesome so that means tomorrow haha

The R7 patch will hit the servers in 3 hours for me


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 2, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure everyone was paying attention to the fact some weapons have benefits beyond their description. Example would be the M320 attachment. When used in conjunction with the under-rail, it not only allows for faster switching between your primary and underslug, but it is also a foregrip. The M320 actually improved the accuracy of your assault rifle. The KH2002 does not have a under-rail.

So note the design of the weapon such as the PDW-R (free foregrip due to design of the weapon), AS-VAL (free silencer), and the AEK-971 (faster reloads..not sure why). These little things may help identify some weapons that fit your play style that you have not given a chance yet.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2011)

Just got home from a long day of work and then coaching. Signed in to play and found (as previously mentioned) that the servers are down
This makes me very sad.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Just got home from a long day of work and then coaching. Signed in to play and found (as previously mentioned) that the servers are down
> This makes me very sad.



servers arent down yet???


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2011)

You are right! There was a message at the login screen that said they were but I logged in anyway and:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> You are right! There was a message at the login screen that said they were but I logged in anyway and:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111102/Untitled.jpg



yo ive been meaning to add you on battelog. I just did

edit: wait your hammeron90 right??

NVM lol!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just found this little article from AMD gamers blog,Look at some of the  settings they tested.http://blogs.amd.com/play/2011/10/31/your-personal-mini-guide-for-battlefield-3/

Hope some of read this and post it in the OP one for reference on setting using AMD graphics.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yo ive been meaning to add you on battelog. I just did
> 
> edit: wait your hammeron90 right??
> 
> NVM lol!



Not me. But the funny thing is his Score per Minute is the same as mine
However his accuracy is far better


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

oh WOAH!!!!!!!!    

i was going to update my sig stat thing, but then noticed. It updates itself!


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks Guillie for the maps links. I've been searching for that!

Do you notice that some maps have more map area only on RUSH!? At least 2.... 

Joystick, I think there should be sliders for sensivity and curve and deadzone, like any other serious game. Mine is fine as long as I handle it extremely slow, but any quick movement turns the copter into a crashing meteor!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 2, 2011)

I briefly considered asking to join the platoon and/or come on teamspeak but given that I have a Scottish (not Hollywood Scottish) accent it'd be like this:

Me: Hi Guys
<anyone else>: What?
Me: Hi!
<anyone else>: What?
Me: I said 'H-E-L-L-O'
<anyone else>: Eh?
Me: Oh forget it. {then i leave}
<anyone else>: Forget what? Why'd that Aussie guy leave.

Might still try out the server though if lags not too bad.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 2, 2011)

Is anyone else getting this error?






Any idea what to do?


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

Bta, no everything appears to be functioning fine.  Did you try closing/reopening your browser or rebooting your computer?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Is anyone else getting this error?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111102/bta8963kjhd.jpg
> 
> Any idea what to do?



EA wont take it in the backend? Hypocrites.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like many are facing this problem, from all over.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489438861751/1/

Edit: quick response from EA/DICE:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 2, 2011)

Same here now. Problems problems problems...


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopefully, Modern Warfare 3 won't have all these issues :-\


----------



## FierceRed (Nov 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Hopefully, Modern Warfare 3 won't have all these issues :-\



Oh you... you're so droll.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 2, 2011)

FierceRed said:


> Oh you... you're so droll.



Don't get me wrong, BF3 has better graphics, realism, effects, etc. But, the main flaw for BF3 is the server issues, graphic issues, battlelog issues, and other minor things. I personally love BF3.  However, what MW3 will have the advantage over is the story. BF3's story was meh


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 2, 2011)

jeez... they should at least make mortar not that accurate, and make the setup / getup have a delay time.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> what MW3 will have the advantage over is the story. BF3's story was meh



that is such a canned response and i wish you guys would elaborate. that's all i hear since release (since obviously nothing else mw3 does will compare) the only thing you guys can point to is their crappy hole-filled stories - and then you act like those are actually something worth experiencing.

everyone knows mw just like bf is for multiplayer. no one really cares about single player, and you all recognize that both games have plain single player stories. now lets stop mentioning the things that no one actually cares about, and talk about how it will compare in multiplayer - and it won't. it will be the same exact game MW has been since cod4.

*have fun playing cod4 , again, for the 5th year in a row.*


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> everyone knows mw just like bf is for multiplayer. no one really cares about single player, and you all recognize that both games have plain single player stories. now lets stop mentioning the things that no one actually cares about, and talk about how it will compare in multiplayer - and it won't. it will be the same exact game MW has been since cod4.



CoD4 was an awesome experience, and I bought every CoD afterward.  MW2 really bugged me, when IW took 3 weeks off immediately after launching a game with no beta testing that was so bugged it took forever for them to patch out the Javelin glitch and the care package sprint and stab glitch.  I can't remember too much about any more bugs in the game, but I definitely remember the game leaving a really bad taste in my mouth.  I won't even start on the IWNet debacle, with IW saying that VAC will keep all cheaters off of MW2.  They must have forgotten about VAC's delays ban system.

Oh, and let us not forget the hackers that were able to find a way around the VAC ban, only for MW2.



digibucc said:


> *have fun playing cod4 , again, for the 5th year in a row.*



Quote of the day.  It's so good I'll quote it again.



digibucc said:


> *have fun playing cod4 , again, for the 5th year in a row.*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

I still love playing COD4 multiplayer but hackers have riddled the game and its hard to find a server without one..... or five


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

For the people not too keen on origin, there is a way to play it Multiplayer without using origin. And NO it is not pirated, you NEED to have bought it and NEED a legitimate key.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> CoD4 was an awesome experience





brandonwh64 said:


> I still love playing COD4



oh for sure. i don't debate that cod4 was kinda groundbreaking. not that it was or is in any way perfect, but it did a lot of things well, it was fresh, and very fun. the problem as i see it is that they stopped progressing right there, and just rode on their laurels.

DiCE on the other hand, only ever tries to improve everything about the experience they provide. they put more work into sound than CoD does into graphics. they release 1 game in the time CoD releases 3, and that's not a positive mark on CoD's side imo.

i don't want to turn this into a cod war. suffice it to say i enjoyed it, and bought black ops even. though for myself personally. there is simply no comparison.against epic strategical vehicle battles - run n gun, twitch response driven, albeit intense gameplay; just isn't good enough


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Don't get me wrong, BF3 has better graphics, realism, effects, etc. But, the main flaw for BF3 is the server issues, graphic issues, battlelog issues, and other minor things. I personally love BF3.  However, what MW3 will have the advantage over is the story. BF3's story was meh



No doubt, the MW series does indeed have a pretty intriguing story. I will be getting it simply for the story, I have to know what happens! 

As for multiplayer.... the MW series is no threat. BF3 is the $@#$@$ing king in that area. 

AMIRIGHT!? HOOORAHH!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Associate Death on Grand Bazaar, have my money on that shit, seen him in the same spot every single round, lol.



lol well I wasn't gonna name names (yet) but you, sir, are a winnar! Scrizz was up there with him too for a bit but when I squad messaged "you guys could cap a flag you know" Scrizz got up and moved...



Scrizz said:


> I enjoyed taking 2 tags from Death.



Well he was sure easy to find!  I got Haru once and almost again but it's tough from the front. At first I thought it was kinda bugged but I think knifing is supposed to be more difficult and require more skill which is a good thing. 



Mussels said:


> EA wont take it in the backend? Hypocrites.



Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a new sig quote!



alexsubri said:


> However, what MW3 will have the advantage over is the story. BF3's story was meh



While I was hoping BF3 SP lived up to it's hype a but more and that's cool if such is really important to you in a shooter but "story" is not the reason the vast majority of us are here and love this franchise.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> No doubt, the MW series does indeed have a pretty intriguing story. I will be getting it simply for the story, I have to know what happens!
> 
> As for multiplayer.... the MW series is no threat. BF3 is the $@#$@$ing king in that area.
> 
> AMIRIGHT!? HOOORAHH!



Me personally MW2 had a semi alright story line (Got better towards the end). Black Ops had a horrible storyline IMO. Couldn't even play 30 minutes of it.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

So, I drink a lot of Dr. Pepper and I have used their codes to unlock the "exclusive DLC" for BF3.  I think I may have one or two more dog tags to get.  Does anyone want the codes I get from future bottles?

I'll post up in this thread when I have one or two to spare if anyone is interested.  I'm not sure if they're valid outside the US and the promotion ends 12/31/11.

I'll be rockin' a 6 Wolf Moon dogtag tonight.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 2, 2011)

first time using motors i whent 14-0. they are more op then a guy with aimbot. you can hide from aimbot u cant hide from motors.


----------



## JD15 (Nov 2, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> So, I drink a lot of Dr. Pepper and I have used their codes to unlock the "exclusive DLC" for BF3.  I think I may have one or two more dog tags to get.  Does anyone want the codes I get from future bottles?
> 
> I'll post up in this thread when I have one or two to spare if anyone is interested.  I'm not sure if they're valid outside the US and the promotion ends 12/31/11.
> 
> I'll be rockin' a 6 Wolf Moon dogtag tonight.



I wouldn't mind havin em.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

JD15 said:


> I wouldn't mind havin em.



Well they could be yours!

Except I am a devout Seattle SuperSonics fan.  Aaaaaaaand there a little itsy bisty teeny tiny problem of you having the Oklahoma City Thunder logo for your avatar.  You know, they tried to retire Gary Payton's number?  What kind of BS is that?  GP told 'em to get fudged though.

I'm just kidding.  When I get a couple of caps, I'll send you a code.

I'm not kidding about being a Sonics fan though. 

Edit:  Or were you talking about my dogtags, because if memory serves me correctly you got a set last night.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Hopefully, Modern Warfare 3 won't have all these issues :-\



Have fun with your COD4 Map pack 3.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Have fun with your COD4 Map pack 3.



I just watched a video for MW3 and i noticed many of the weapon sounds are the same as COD4 LOL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> first time using motors i whent 14-0. they are more op then a guy with aimbot. you can hide from aimbot u cant hide from motors.



Yeah whats the counterbalancing for the mortars supposed to be?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can you guys help me "like" this idea?

It's a feedback to devs team.



> In-game notification for Battlelog (like Origin's), or just combine Origin and Battlelog
> 
> In-game notification for Battlelog? When people create squad and invite me through battlelog while i'm in game, i have to exit my current game to see them, making joining friends difficult.
> 
> Combine Origin and Battlelog? Origin has its own notification which doesn't make any sense because Battlelog is where we create squad and invite people not Origin.



http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefi..._origins_or_just_combine_origin_and_battlelog


----------



## JD15 (Nov 2, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Well they could be yours!
> 
> Except I am a devout Seattle SuperSonics fan. Aaaaaaaand there a little itsy bisty teeny tiny problem of you having the Oklahoma City Thunder logo for your avatar. You know, they tried to retire Gary Payton's number? What kind of BS is that? GP told 'em to get fudged though.
> 
> ...



OKC just wanted to honor Payton, cause it doesn't look like Seattle will have a team before the 5 year deadline, but I understand why he wouldn't want it to happen.

As far as the tags, I do believe I got yours  but I'm sure you'll return the favor.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> You can hide from aimbot u cant hide from motors.



False, stand in a building, or under anything. If you go to B on Grand Bazaar and look up you will see tiny cloth tarps, even those things stop mortars magically (that cloth must be made of steel).



DannibusX said:


> So, I drink a lot of Dr. Pepper and I have used their codes to unlock the "exclusive DLC" for BF3.  I think I may have one or two more dog tags to get.  Does anyone want the codes I get from future bottles?
> 
> I'll post up in this thread when I have one or two to spare if anyone is interested.  I'm not sure if they're valid outside the US and the promotion ends 12/31/11.
> 
> I'll be rockin' a 6 Wolf Moon dogtag tonight.



If you get any extra codes I would appreciate them being passed on. How many codes are there? And are they all for different tags?

**EDIT**
Holy crap, Pile-O Bones is awesome, I want that.


----------



## REAYTH (Nov 2, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> So, I drink a lot of Dr. Pepper and I have used their codes to unlock the "exclusive DLC" for BF3.  I think I may have one or two more dog tags to get.  Does anyone want the codes I get from future bottles?
> 
> I'll post up in this thread when I have one or two to spare if anyone is interested.  I'm not sure if they're valid outside the US and the promotion ends 12/31/11.
> 
> I'll be rockin' a 6 Wolf Moon dogtag tonight.



I really want the hello kitty one!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I'll be rockin' a 6 Wolf Moon dogtag tonight.



All I can think of...

(Be sure to read the first review...if you haven't already years ago lol)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

I notice a lot of people seem to be playing just to get dog tags etc, i knew this would happen, carrot and stick syndrome, they just know human nature perfectly don't they. BFpokemon anyone.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 2, 2011)

meh dog tags are gay, I prefer collecting the names on the dog tags, but DICE removed the awesome feature of browsing through and see who was on the receiving end of my knife.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> I notice a lot of people seem to be playing just to get dog tags etc, i knew this would happen, carrot and stick syndrome, they just know human nature perfectly don't they. BFpokemon anyone.



Playing BF3 to rank up and unlock dogtags? I'm assuming thats what you mean. If so, I doubt it. Only time people really see these is if they knife, you, and thats one person you would rather not be showing them too. If someone is seriously sitting at their comp looking numerous hours in a day just to unlock more tags (rather than sittings there just to have fun), then they have something seriously wrong with them.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

JD15 said:


> OKC just wanted to honor Payton, cause it doesn't look like Seattle will have a team before the 5 year deadline, but I understand why he wouldn't want it to happen.
> 
> As far as the tags, I do believe I got yours  but I'm sure you'll return the favor.



To be honest, I secretly cheered OKC on last year during the playoffs.  I'm looking to add your tags to my collection.



1Kurgan1 said:


> If you get any extra codes I would appreciate them being passed on. How many codes are there? And are they all for different tags?
> 
> **EDIT**
> Holy crap, Pile-O Bones is awesome, I want that.



Yeah, Pile-O-Bones is pretty legit.



REAYTH said:


> I really want the hello kitty one!!!



It's my favorite dogtag from the promotion.  JD15 got it from me last night, I wonder if he can use it.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> All I can think of...
> 
> (Be sure to read the first review...if you haven't already years ago lol)



If that's a link to the Three Wolf Moon t-shirt on Amazon, yeah I've read it.  The Six Wolf Moon dogtag is twice as epic.

As far as codes go, they're all single use and can be had from 20oz bottlecaps of Dr. Pepper (don't pull the head off of the forum member).  I have 2 more tags to get, but like I said, I'll post up when I got spares and PM codes when I have them.

You can redeem the codes at drpepper.com



> I notice a lot of people seem to be playing just to get dog tags etc, i knew this would happen, carrot and stick syndrome, they just know human nature perfectly don't they. BFpokemon anyone.



Negatory, my primary reason to play is to have fun.  Dogtags are just a part of the game, and I figure it's funny to have something semi unique to let someone take from me when I'm slacking enough to let them shank me.

It's a shame that you can't browse through your collection to see who was on the receiving end of your knife though.


----------



## DOM (Nov 2, 2011)

anyone playing ? i need some friends lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Playing BF3 to rank up and unlock dogtags? I'm assuming thats what you mean. If so, I doubt it. Only time people really see these is if they knife, you, and thats one person you would rather not be showing them too. If someone is seriously sitting at their comp looking numerous hours in a day just to unlock more tags (rather than sittings there just to have fun), then they have something seriously wrong with them.




What i mean is, they put anything in a game you can "collect" and what will happen is people will just naturally try to get them all, even if it becomes the overiding reason for playing the game. Its just human nature to do that. Very well done on the game developers part.

TBH i don't really see the need for dog tags, weapon/gear unlocks i can kinda dig, but some of the dogtags you can get are just stupid. Is there a my little pony dog tag yet?


----------



## JD15 (Nov 2, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> It's my favorite dogtag from the promotion. JD15 got it from me last night, I wonder if he can use it.



Nope, doesn't show up for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> What i mean is, they put anything in a game you can "collect" and what will happen is people will just naturally try to get them all, even if it becomes the overiding reason for playing the game. Its just human nature to do that. Very well done on the game developers part.
> 
> TBH i don't really see the need for dog tags, weapon/gear unlocks i can kinda dig, but some of the dogtags you can get are just stupid. Is there a my little pony dog tag yet?



I know what you meant, but the way you conveyed it was pointing fingers. Honestly, I don't think many people will be playing to unlock tags, people have always played to unlock weapons, simply because people like to use the weapons they enjoy. A tag doesn't do much for you as you never really see it. So I'm just saying I don't agree with what you said, I have barely even heard anyone talk about dog tags.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

tigger said:


> I notice a lot of people seem to be playing just to get dog tags etc, i knew this would happen, carrot and stick syndrome, they just know human nature perfectly don't they. BFpokemon anyone.



Well that must be seriously frustrating. I already saw a guy with over 200 dog tags last week complaining how hard and inconsistent knifing seems in this game.



DOM said:


> anyone playing ? i need some friends lol



Did you add me? Tho I work 9-5. Hey guys DOM bought my boxed copy for $40 (paid $48) and he was able to use the code for a download and I got to keep the box and disc! Worked out really well. 

What's your Origin/soldier name?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well that must be seriously frustrating. I already saw a guy with over dog tags last week complaining how hard and inconsistent knifing seems in this game.



Last night that was me  I do love to collect others tags, especially TPUers. Think I had to shoot Wrigley (then I died) because he was prone and jammed into a wall. And erocker I was standing behind but it wouldn't grab him so I had to shoot him as well (then I died). And one other person it happened for. The most annoying part though is hitting the knife, watch nothing happen, then dying because you wasted time with it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

A couple of my clanmates and I just mapped out the damage values for all the weapons at a couple different distances


----------



## DOM (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah Wrigleyvillain i sent a request im xxXDOMXxx 

im at level 4 already wish i had better guns lol

and where are te game settings at wtf origin


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Don't get me wrong, BF3 has better graphics, realism, effects, etc. But, the main flaw for BF3 is the server issues, graphic issues, battlelog issues, and other minor things. I personally love BF3.  However, what MW3 will have the advantage over is the story. BF3's story was meh



really our going to beat up on BF3 story when BF was never a single player story line game?? Its a bonus that they put it in. BF3 is a Multiplayer game. Do you not remember all of Blackops issues when it was released. It is not DICE's fault there are these issues, it is however EA's. IF they would have dalyed it another month of so it would have been solid,but EA rushed it out. One thing you get from DICe though when it comes to their games is they support it and listen to the community for any fixes till their next game comes out. Honestly who updates their previous game weeks before their new one comes out(BC2 was updated with new hit reg a few weeks before BF3 came out) oh i know DICE does because they support the games they release no matter how long its been. Also the issues with BF3 are so minor it should not be a game breaker at all. Get real


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2011)

Has any one got green flickers i think its becasue i run it with vsync off in any other game a refresh line would visible not a green flicker.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Has any one got green flickers i think its becasue i run it with vsync off in any other game a refresh line would visible not a green flicker.



yes i do, somethings


Anyone been playing after the R7 Server patch was released? Anyone notice any differences??


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2011)

Green flicker...Yes, it happens here, but not too often. The higher the memory clock on my cards, the more often it appears.

Noticed both in Crossfire and singlecard config. I'm using the official 11.10's with latest app profile. The beta driver had MORE green flicker.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> A couple of my clanmates and I just mapped out the damage values for all the weapons at a couple different distances



Too bad they haven't made a chart, though still some useful information.



Live OR Die said:


> Has any one got green flickers i think its becasue i run it with vsync off in any other game a refresh line would visible not a green flicker.



I haven't been running latests drivers, OC'd and unlocked card, but I haven't bothered with profiles and the game has ran great.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have noticed with the newest drivers, I do not get green flickers anymore.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have noticed with the newest drivers, I do not get green flickers anymore.



nvidia needs to release new drivers


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2011)

Umm i using the newest drivers i know its to do with the frame rate do you guys use vsync ?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2011)

Me, no V-sync. I am working to see if I can figure out which card causes the problems, and I'm gonna RMA it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 2, 2011)

interesting M60E has lower damage then the 240B but at mid range the M60E will kill faster then the 240 or 240B even tho the M60 has a slower rate of fire, vs the 240 and 240B its rather interesting to see

also dave no point in RMAing for the green flicker,

its a Game Engine bug,

its along the same lines as the black flicker seen with BC2 its an inherent issue with Frostbite engine,


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> interesting M60E has lower damage then the 240B but at mid range the M60E will kill faster then the 240 or 240B even tho the M60 has a slower rate of fire, vs the 240 and 240B its rather interesting to see



Is there some sort of chart you see this on? I couldn't find any on there, just a wall of text.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> interesting M60E has lower damage then the 240B but at mid range the M60E will kill faster then the 240 or 240B even tho the M60 has a slower rate of fire, vs the 240 and 240B its rather interesting to see



I love the M249 non B. love putting it on hits bipod and going away at it!

Ugh i need the TPu server to be forced to start so i can fix my key binding stuff for the vehicles. I cant fly with 1 person in here??


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 2, 2011)

the chart linked above go to damage page and look,

240b is better then the 249, and the M60E is weaker then the 240b

up close the 249 and 240b do more damage then the 60 do to faster fire rate,

mid range M60 kills more often my guess is the M60 is slightly more accurate and more bullets find the target. vs the previous 2, but it does explain why i die vs lower ranked LMGs in extreme CQB its simply more bullets = death.

M60 is also my favorite weapon so far,  i use the foregrip for moving, but yea 10 kills in a row on 1 flag due to the foregrip giving me superior mobility was awesome ufgy was there on that map as well. felt really good after clearing that flag. to bad are team were morons and after i died they didnt even bother to cap the flag lolz worst part was it was the first base from are main spawn and they still didnt cap it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 2, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> first time using *motors (engine? vroom vroom!)*  i whent 14-0. they are more op then a guy with aimbot. you can hide from aimbot u cant hide from motors.



They're not over powered. Those 14 people need to learn to stop "camping". Lessons will be learned eventually, until then, M0AR M0RTARS!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

The link I posted takes you to the Reddit post incl. the comments. Click on the title again there and it takes you to a Google spreadsheet.

Or, better yet, here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 2, 2011)

also i have to laugh at how unstable servers still are.

refreshing a server that black haru is on

Ping is jumping from 33ms - 220ms thats a huge variation. Dice needs to crack down on this before 64man servers become truly playable.  not surprisingly 32 man servers tend to be if i use 40ms as the base line tend to go from 40-80  48 man tends to be 40-120 but 64 man is 40-250 on average

Server Ping
Player Count----Base Value--------Max Value
32 man ---------40ms-------------80ms
48 man----------40ms-------------120ms
64 man----------40ms-------------250ms

TPU server when Empty based in Chicago
0 man-----------49ms-------------55ms

note these are rounded numbers  and taken from servers in the chicago area, Haru's server is a bit better then average. so its most likely closer to my location still rather interesting.

min value for chicago servers for me seems to be 30ms avg is around 40 max around 50. on the low end,  max values tend to vary around 20 below to 20 above the max value i selected but its a decent base value to see that DICE's net code was ready for prime time on 64 man servers. Kinda goes to show they did kinda bite the console bullet to an extent during development, as lower player counts seriously improve playability and server stability.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Me, no V-sync. I am working to see if I can figure out which card causes the problems, and I'm gonna RMA it.



I dont think it card related more to do with the game.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> I dont think it card related more to do with the game.



you must be right! i mean, considering how well you know his hardware compared to him, and the fact that EVERYONE is having problems with vsync...

/sarcasm


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

got the key bindings for helicopter fixed. anyone who wants to fly with me later if we all play. you are welcome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

I may hop on tonight but I have to travel to my father in laws house and fix his PC


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may hop on tonight but I have to travel to my father in laws house and fix his PC



get this shizz done then get on and you can be the gunner and ill pilot haha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hell it takes a long time to drive 45 miles home then 45 miles to his house then 45 miles back home. I just fixed it the other day and he called me saying it wouldn't boot anymore. FFFFFUUUUU!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell it takes a long time to drive 45 miles home then 45 miles to his house then 45 miles back home. I just fixed it the other day and he called me saying it wouldn't boot anymore. FFFFFUUUUU!



god i have a story to tell you

SO i built this computer for my Friends mom's dad and hes like 70 ors something like that and does photography and has no idea how to work a comptuero ther then photoshop!

And so a few months ago he emailed me and saied there was pixelating lines and stuff all over the screen. He said he sent the monitor in under warrenty and got it back with no issues reported from samsung. So then i got him a new GPU. That GPU didnt want to boot so then i thought it was a power issue that it didnt want to boot. So got him a Antec NEO Eco 620w PSU and the HD6850 i got him still didnt boot so then i took this HD5770 i had sitting at my house from a previous rig i did and upgraded(upgraded from the hd5770) and put it in and it worked. Perfectly with the monitor and everything i had here at home. He took the system back. and lines showed up on his monitor again. It has to be the monitor, right, so he to his system and monitor to best buy. every monitor on display worked with his system, but his. hahah! SO IT WAS THE MONITOR!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> story.....



Yea He hasn't had many problems but when he does, they are BIG ones! It was working fine and he installed something then it wouldnt boot anymore. I had to take it and do a full format and reinstall of windows. He gets it home and attempts to install his wireless USB Dongle and now it WONT BOOT!! WTF


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> also dave no point in RMAing for the green flicker,
> 
> its a Game Engine bug,
> 
> its along the same lines as the black flicker seen with BC2 its an inherent issue with Frostbite engine,



Don;t care. If one card does it on it's own, and the other does not, the card with the beahvior gets RMA'd. There's ZERO reason for one card to have it, and the other not to.


I thought the same..same as black flicker in BC2...but again, I do not care. Obviously, if both cards do it, I'm SOL.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Don;t care. If one card does it on it's own, and the other does not, the card with the beahvior gets RMA'd. There's ZERO reason for one card to have it, and the other not to.
> 
> 
> I thought the same..same as black flicker in BC2...but again, I do not care. Obviously, if both cards do it, I'm SOL.



I don't know but i dropped my memory overclock on my GPU and havent gotten green flashes since


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2011)

I already mentioned that memory speed plays a role. Unfortunately for me, my cards are at stock, not even shader unlocked. Hence my wanting to RMA.

Chances are, if I RMA, I will not get cards that unlock, so of course, RMA is the last thing I really WANT, but I see no other choice.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I already mentioned that memory speed plays a role. Unfortunately for me, my cards are at stock, not even shader unlocked. Hence my wanting to RMA.



you sure its not drivers?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2011)

Could be, don't care. The card maker can take that up with AMD, if they are willing to RMA.

There are several caveats to RMA'ing cards..my XFX, if it's the one..XFX and I are pretty familiar with each other, seeing how I went through 9 5870's from them. Sapphire card, RMA's are dealt with the local retailer, so they'll test teh card. Heck, with the Sapphire, I can jsut go into the store, and walk out with another, as i paid for that service already.


the key indicator it's a real issue is if one card does it, but the other does not, like I said. Driver should NEVER cause issues on one card, and not the other.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

I never saw these green lines tho I don't have a very high gpu mem oc.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 2, 2011)

So, is the game coming to Steam or not ? I'de love to join in the gig, but damned Origin is blocked in ma country :shadedshu


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2011)

tHAT SUCKS SHIHABYBYOO. Try 'unlocked' versions maybe?

Graphics: is it only me or is this the first game that displays cables, like power or phone cables, in the aire, properly? Without jaggies, etc!

Another story: as told elsewhere, my Media Center is black, have to run the prelease beta drivers from Nv. So far so good, no issues. But after returning to that driver, Afterburner got paranoid or something and...

I was gaming, noticed low fps', checked and WTF! I was gaming at 400 Mhz GPU!!!! (from 800) hahahaha
Still playable, but.. not really... Had to fix it by disabling Afterburner... But the fact that I was able to just launch and play this beast at 1/2 graphic speed talks volumes about this Asrock/Intel2500K/GF470/8 GB RAM setup


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have my i7 920 OCed to 4ghz with a HD5850 1GB @ 1000core 1200mem, I never drop below 45FPS with All High Settings, 2x MSAA, 16X AF, HBAO ON


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> So, is the game coming to Steam or not ? I'de love to join in the gig, but damned Origin is blocked in ma country :shadedshu



They are blocking whole countries out of using specific software? That doesn't sound right. I know I have seen games locked from regions, but this is software that provides games.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They are blocking whole countries out of using specific software? That doesn't sound right. I know I have seen games locked from regions, but this is software that provides games.



US sanctions. And it isn't only Origin. Lots of things are too. *sigh* politics.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> US sanctions. And it isn't only Origin. Lots of things are too. *sigh* politics.



What the heck country are they in where they sanctions effect your videogame software?  (You could always go the VPN route, I would if I was in your shoes)


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> US sanctions. And it isn't only Origin. Lots of things are too. *sigh* politics.



I feel for you. If you ever get a chance, get out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> US sanctions. And it isn't only Origin. Lots of things are too. *sigh* politics.



America is waiting


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have my i7 920 OCed to 4ghz with a HD5850 1GB @ 1000core 1200mem, I never drop below 45FPS with All High Settings, 2x MSAA, 16X AF, HBAO ON



Man am I happy I took the other way: I play at 45FPS at the default Ultra presets (no switching this or that off) with a lower clocked GPU (700 not 800 that was a typo) 

Just for the record, of course 

Now some work and tomorrow more shooting poor souls into heaven.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> Man am I happy I took the other way: I play at 45FPS at the default Ultra presets (no switching this or that off) with a lower clocked GPU (700 not 800 that was a typo)



I wouldn't be really comparing a 470 and a 5850, the price difference is $40 - $50. Granted Newegg doesn't sell them anymore though. Around the 470's price there isn't really any competition for the 470, 6870 is about $20 under and 6950 1gb is about $30 over.


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2011)

Sure kurgan, I returned a 5850 and payed that extra cash for extra peace of mind. 50 bucks more sometimes is much more value, if the old adagio 'time is money' is still valid 

Anyway, it was just a surprise to see it run (not a slideshow, but not good, honestly) at half speed!


----------



## DOM (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I never saw these green lines tho I don't have a very high gpu mem oc.



I got that today card is stock I think lol but it happened when I set it to ultra settings wtf  and I think the card was dropping to low fox like it could handle ultra settings BS


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2011)

For those Anti-Origin-als: http://gamasutra.com/view/news/38304/Hackers_Work_Around_Battefield_3s_Origin_Requirement.php


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> So, is the game coming to Steam or not ? I'de love to join in the gig, but damned Origin is blocked in ma country :shadedshu



You can play multi player without origin  but you do need a legit key.




erixx said:


> For those Anti-Origin-als: http://gamasutra.com/view/news/38304/Hackers_Work_Around_Battefield_3s_Origin_Requirement.php



I did post this earlier, you do need a legit key.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> For those Anti-Origin-als: http://gamasutra.com/view/news/38304/Hackers_Work_Around_Battefield_3s_Origin_Requirement.php



Probably best to PM such things.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Probably best to PM such things.



I don't see any problem as you need to have bought it for this, it is not really warez or considered pirating imo.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

Well it violates the EULA and is a bannable offense as far as EA is concerned. They can suck it, but the fact remains.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

I wonder if they could tell you are playing it sans Origin?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think so or we'd have heard. But I would only use this if I had no other options, myself.

Hey TheMailman78 is browsing the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

Do we need to hide from him or summat?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

Nah, just didn't think we'd be seeing him here anymore so kind of a nice surprise.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nah, just didn't think we'd be seeing him here anymore so kind of a nice surprise.



why wouldn't we see him??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

Long story. Note he is no longer the OP of this thread which he started.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> why wouldn't we see him??



he had a mid life crisis and started killing kittens, so erocker perma-banned him.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

At least someone finally thought of the kittens.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 2, 2011)

Patrick Bach: Back to Karkand’s map Wake Island “has had quite a lot of changes”



Spoiler



By Alex Johnson

So then, Battlefield 3 finally made it out and it's only gone and shipped 5 million. So it's probably a good thing that they've decided to release a follow up expansion pack entitled 'Back to Karkand'.

The expansion pack contains 4 maps, which are all re-imagined Battlefield favourites, a handful of new weapons and even a sweet topping air-combat action.

*SO. When we asked Patrick Bach about the upcoming expansion pack for Battlefield 3 we asked about the classic map Wake Island (which is included), he told us how it's changed.
*
XG247 (Sam Clay): _Let’s talk about the map “Wake Island”, personally one of my favourites. Have you made it look a lot better, or added additional areas to the map?_

Patrick Bach:_What we’re doing with all the maps is, we’re taking them from where they were in time and taking them into the future so there’s been changes in the environments based on the modern setting. “Wake Island” has had quite a lot of changes to its environment since the days of 1942._

XG247 (Sam Clay): _What’s happened there?_

_Patrick Bach: It doesn’t look exactly the same as it did back then, it’s actually quite interesting to see the changes that it’s been going through - we didn’t want to just make a copy of the map, it’s the same with “Strike at Karkand”, we didn’t want to copy, we wanted to add something new to it. It’s not the same foggy environment, it’s like a clear sky and it’s more detailed in general and that’s the same as all maps._

It's always dangerous when you change a classic map, lots of die hards are going to be up in arms so DICE really have to tread carefully here, but when you look at the standard of Battlefield 3 as a whole, it's safe to think it'll be changed for the better.



Patrick Soderlund Talks Battlefield 3



Spoiler



EA's executive VP talks to us about Battlefield 3's success, competition and future.
November 1, 2011

by Andrew Goldfarb

Following huge pre-order numbers, Battlefield 3 launched last week to positive reviews. Yesterday, we learned that the game sold five million copies worldwide during its first week in stores, and that early online problems are being addressed. In the wake of the game's launch, Electronic Arts executive vice president Patrick Soderlund spoke to us about what comes next for Battlefield 3, including its competition against Call of Duty later this month. 

"We have had a fantastic first week where we sold five million units around the world. That means that this is the fastest selling game in the history of EA. I find that to be pretty impressive," Soderlund told us. "Having been a part of building that feels pretty good. This is obviously driven by our fans and the good reception that the game has gotten over the world. It's just almost gone bigger than we anticipated. It's great, obviously, but it's been a daunting week." 

One of the most impressive aspects of the game's launch is its international appeal. The game has spread to several continents and according to Soderlund, that's one of the achievements the team is the most proud of. 

"Clearly it's really cool how widespread the user volume is. It's all over the world. It's people from Tokyo to LA to Sydney to Stockholm to London to everywhere," he said. "People are playing this thing, and just to see pictures and photos of game stores' humungous lines waiting and lining up to buy the game, that just feels great, to be honest. And so we're very humbled by that, clearly, and appreciative of the support that we've gotten from our fans all over the world, and that's great." 

Beyond worldwide appeal, Soderlund is also happy to see a different audience coming to Battlefield. While longtime fans of the franchise are certainly still interested, the game has also spread to a more mainstream audience, which was one of DICE's goals. 

"The fact that we're seeing a lot of new Battlefield players come into the franchise means a lot to me," Soderlund said. "That's been something that I've been trying to push on for a long time, that we wanted to go wider, become a broader, established IP, and it seems like that's really working for us, so that's cool." 

More interest also means more players, and the volume has been more than EA or DICE could have predicted. This meant the game's online modes were plagued with trouble early on, though Soderlund says the worst is over. 

"Given the unprecedented user volume that we've seen, we have obviously had some hiccups during the week, and we've been working very actively on solving those, and most of the issues are behind us," he told us. "The game is performing a lot better. Most people had a very smooth weekend, and we continue to improve the service as we go, basically." 

The game's launch has been unquestionably successful, but Soderlund admitted that he still would have preferred a longer development cycle. 

"When you're in games development, there's one thing that you wish that you had, and that's more time. It doesn't matter if you spend a year or ten years building a game; you always want more time," he said.

In the weeks after the game's launch, more content will be coming for Battlefield 3, including the much-anticipated Back to Karkand map pack. The way Soderlund sees it, Battlefield 3's launch is only the beginning, and content will continue to be provided regularly to keep players interested. 

"The Battlefield 3 launch was the starting point," Soderlund told us. "We look at this as a long-term service, where we want the consumers to continually get updates and new content and hopefully improvements to the product as we go. So the launch was the start, and we're not letting the foot off the gas. We're going to continue to push and obviously improve the experience, give more content as we go and hopefully make people want to stay inside our universe." 

Soderlund believes that EA and DICE's plan to provide content will be enough to keep gamers loyal, even in the face of upcoming holiday season competition from Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 and other big titles. 

"The holiday season is clearly very competitive, as we know. We all respect what Call of Duty brings and what they're going to come with, and I think that we have an industry-leading multiplayer game that will make people want to stay with us, frankly. If you look at all the reviews that we've gotten, not a single one that I've seen has been negative towards the multiplayer. In fact, many state that the multiplayer is the multiplayer experience to have, the best in the world. And if I can continue to harness that and work on improving that and give the consumers more of that, then hopefully they're going to feel loyal to us and stay." 

"My focus has got to be on our product, and not necessarily on the others. And right now we're out in the market, and that's all I know. When they come out, they come out, and I wish them the best of luck. They're partners in this industry, and I play all their games and I look forward to many of them, and all I can do is try and make sure that people stay interested and want to have more Battlefield." 

EA will also continue to look toward the future. A potential Battlefield release for Wii U was hinted at during E3 2011, and Sony's upcoming PlayStation Vita also offers an opportunity for a franchise like Battlefield to take a foothold in the portable marketplace. We asked Soderlund about both platforms. 

"First of all, I think both of those platforms are innovative and interesting for our industry, and I look forward to both of them," he said. "Whether we're going to appear with Battlefield 3 on those platforms is still not announced, and frankly nothing I can talk about yet, unfortunately." 

In the meantime, Soderlund's focus will continue to be on Back to Karkand, which will be released in December. The pack features Battlefield 2 maps reimagined using the new Frostbite 2 engine, and Soderlund promises that it will be a big pack, with plenty to add for Battlefield 3 gamers. 

"There's a lot of destruction in BF3, but the Karkand map pack, when you play it, it's a different level, even more so than in BF3, of destruction in there," he told us. "So I think people are really going to like that, and see it as something fresh. When you play Karkand, it's just crazy the amount of destruction that goes on in there. And that's a deliberate decision by the small team who made the pack, to really dial that up and make it even more prominent than it is in the Battlefield 3 'vanilla' experience."



Planet Battlefield -NVIDIA Battlefield 3 TDR Fix Soon + AMD 11.10 Catalyst Released



Spoiler



Tuesday, 1 November, 2011 at 20:42 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

NVIDIA has been tracking down TDR (Timeout Detection and Recovery errors) that users have been experiencing on the latest GeForce drivers with Battlefield 3. They have even asked some users to send in their graphics cards for testing, where they have been able to reproduce the same problems. They note this will be a must fix for their upcoming driver release this month (not this week or next). Thanks Blues News. 



> 1) Battlefield 3 bugs - So far we have been able to reproduce the major Battlefield 3 issues and have marked this as must fix for the upcoming driver in November.



Yesterday, AMD released new Catalyst 11.10 drivers, which include performance fixes for Battlefield 3 and an updated CrossFire profile. Grab those here. 


> New profiles added to this release:
> - Battlefield 3 – Provides great CrossFire scaling and resolves stuttering issues when running in CrossFire mode


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

Nvidia is asking people to send in their GPU's?  That's awesome, lol.  I've never heard of that before.

Also, I don't mind DICE making changes to the classic maps.  It would be weird to fight on Wake Island in 1942 with modern weaponry.  Besides, the conversion from the BF2 engine to Frostbite 2 makes it easy to take creative liberties with the classic maps.  Judging by the quality of the BF3 release maps, I don't think there'll be any real issues.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 2, 2011)

Anybody else receiving "Black Screens" when joining matches or switching maps? Please, if anybody knows tell me a good remedy


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2011)

Alt+F4, then restart teh game.  Yes, that is all.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

No one on the TPU server >.>


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2011)

I understand Wringley, but I linked to a respectable gaming news website, not my business what they publish but it seems *news*.
And like the old NO-CD fixes they make more people happy than not.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Alt+F4, then restart teh game.  Yes, that is all.



LoL ...I've read some trial and error post's, but they seem out of touch and lame to the point of only creating more errors. 

I *ass*ume EA/Dice are aware of this error. It is not a GPU error (correct me if I am wrong) right?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

erixx said:


> I understand Wringley, but I linked to a respectable gaming news website, not my business what they publish but it seems *news*.
> And like the old NO-CD fixes they make more people happy than not.



Yeah I know but I'm just being technical and it's basically considerate to stick to the rules by the book. Not that I abide by that 100% myself; we're only human and things can be complicated. 

I didn't say you shouldn't share it with someone who could potentially benefit just that it probably shouldn't be posted in the public thread. It's like everywhere else anyway even Blues News.

Best Server Name: Shibby's Noobs and Chocolate Sauce Chicago Pizzaria Palace


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> LoL ...I've read some trial and error post's, but they seem out of touch and lame to the point of only creating more errors.
> 
> I *ass*ume EA/Dice are aware of this error. It is not a GPU error (correct me if I am wrong) right?



when joying a a game, wait till the little windows says loading game or whatever it says, then click GO TO GAME. thats my work around. Always works


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2011)

y'all want to hit up the TPU server??


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

Just pulled 30-4 with a single tank lol on Damavand Peak.... people were so pissed XD

Edit: TPU server sounds good


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 2, 2011)

im waiting for ppl to fill the teamspeak

digibucc isnt on but i can force the server to start with a few people in order to get things moving


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have my i7 920 OCed to 4ghz with a HD5850 1GB @ 1000core 1200mem, I never drop below 45FPS with All High Settings, 2x MSAA, 16X AF, HBAO ON



Run fraps benchmark when the game gets a lag spike you will see a drop lower than that .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I might hop on and play here in a bit if people are still in the server, but I got some other things to take care of first.



erixx said:


> Sure kurgan, I returned a 5850 and payed that extra cash for extra peace of mind. 50 bucks more sometimes is much more value, if the old adagio 'time is money' is still valid
> 
> Anyway, it was just a surprise to see it run (not a slideshow, but not good, honestly) at half speed!



Oh I agree you can't go wrong with an upgrade. I'm just saying, spending more money, it is no surprise to see the game runs better, it seemed like you were comparing the cards before like they were equal value. $50 is a long ways in the GPU world.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh dog tags are gay, I prefer collecting the names on the dog tags, but DICE removed the awesome feature of browsing through and see who was on the receiving end of my knife.



i think dog tags are teh gay, but i still get really f*cking happy when i collect TPU'ers tags


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2011)

i'll be joining you again, just bought a key, but i am gonna try and run it sans Origin if i can.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 3, 2011)

I was waiting for some TPUers to join the server so I could help start it up, but nobody tried :/


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

People are on  the server now


----------



## xenocide (Nov 3, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> People are on  the server now



Of course, right when I was getting ready to leave for a night out with the gf >.>;;


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2011)

dont know where you were xenocide but people have been on the TPU server for nearly 2 hours now.


----------



## DOM (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm at work :S


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate how rockets are some peoples only way to get kills! so stupid


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate how people always snipe me with rockets on the TPU server


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Peeps are bigger rpg noobs in bf3 than bc2. It's unblievable that as soon as they spawn, they whip out their launcher. Completely negating their main fire arm.

Don't get me started on maps where 99.9% of the fighting happens in an alley or narrow path.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 3, 2011)

Watch this trailer to unlock the Act of Valor dog tags:


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Peeps are bigger rpg noobs in bf3 than bc2. It's unblievable that as soon as they spawn, they whip out their launcher. Completely negating their main fire arm.
> 
> Don't get me started on maps where 99.9% of the fighting happens in an alley or narrow path.



Well they are choke points so I would expect a significant amount of fighting their, at least on maps with fewer vehicle and flanking options.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 3, 2011)

twitter.com/BattlefieldNews: "Be advised: Battlefield 3 PC server queue feature has been disabled due to a bug crashing servers"


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Watch this trailer to unlock the Act of Valor dog tags:  [url]http://i.imgur.com/FXpse.png[/URL]



Thanks ^^


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 3, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Peeps are bigger rpg noobs in bf3 than bc2. It's unblievable that as soon as they spawn, they whip out their launcher. Completely negating their main fire arm.
> 
> Don't get me started on maps where 99.9% of the fighting happens in an alley or narrow path.



Yeah....

Not too sure about BF3 tbh....

Obvioulsy it is a good game but i dont know if I can honestly say it is as good as BF2 was or even BFBC2.

It seems that DICE have concentrated on devising a game that will appeal to people with short concentration spans (i.e. the CoD fan base). Too many of the city based levels are based around nade/rocket spamming the same old choke points. Operation Metro is a f-ing joke in this respect and I will pleased when servers start dropping it from thier rotation.

Also the flying in BF3 is absolutely pathetic. The jet gameplay is confined to hovering around looking for other well, jets (and helis). Go anywhere near the ground and have 20 AA missiles locked on your arse. Not that there is any point in attacking ground targets in either the jets or helis as anything other than a direct head shot (which the AI acts to prevent occurring) and the infantry survives long enough to take you down with his Stinger.

Again, I think DICE were frightened of scaring away the low concentration span crowd had they reimplemented a proper hardcore steep learning curve but ultra effective flight element to the game as existed in BF2. In BF3 the flight vehicles are just a sideshow which to me as a BF2 flight addict, is very dissappointing.


----------



## purecain (Nov 3, 2011)

what i really want, is to be assault and be able to drop ammo.... because now my specialisation is reviving people i run out of bullets/granades quite often....

NO ONE seems to have a clue about dropping ammo... even if i repeatedly request it for a whole round.... i've had to resort to following noobs around untill they die, pick up their kit and drop myself some ammo before changing back.... 


DROP AMMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2011)

bitches, get on da server....NAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

Idk where everyone went Don I was gone for like 20 minutes and everyone went away...


----------



## Frizz (Nov 3, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> Also the flying in BF3 is absolutely pathetic. The jet gameplay is confined to hovering around looking for other well, jets (and helis). Go anywhere near the ground and have 20 AA missiles locked on your arse. Not that there is any point in attacking ground targets in either the jets or helis as anything other than a direct head shot (which the AI acts to prevent occurring) and the infantry survives long enough to take you down with his Stinger.



I've personally never felt confinement to killing air units only. I've got the Maintenance and Extinguisher upgrades along with Guided Missiles(For ground Units) and Rocket Pods, and it makes a bloody mess


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2011)

same here :S


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> Yeah....
> 
> Not too sure about BF3 tbh....
> 
> ...



With good pilots (and gunners in helicopters) the flight vehicles will make a mess of anything if you know how to use them, I have seen plenty of helicopters stay up entire matches due to good use of flares and exceptional piloting.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 3, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> With good pilots (and gunners in helicopters) the flight vehicles will make a mess of anything if you know how to use them, I have seen plenty of helicopters stay up entire matches due to good use of flares and exceptional piloting.


That is a fact. I have ran around trying to hit the same chopper on Caspain for half the match. The guy I was 
chasing around hovered along the tree line and I could never get a good shot off. He never really exposed himself long enough. 
It is like anything in these games if you learn the tricks you can dominate. My problem is a can't learn anything at any level


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Watch this trailer to unlock the Act of Valor dog tags:  [url]http://i.imgur.com/FXpse.png[/URL]



Thanks. Ill be seeing the movie for sure now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 3, 2011)

Finally got a joystick, issues with mapping.  If someone got it working right (with a Logitech 3d Pro) please post your prof_save_profile please.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think i might just give up on air vehicles they are so pointless at this point. Everyone else just shoots me down within seconds. jets a useless without air to ground bombs



Darkleoco said:


> With good pilots (and gunners in helicopters) the flight vehicles will make a mess of anything if you know how to use them, I have seen plenty of helicopters stay up entire matches due to good use of flares and exceptional piloting.



Whats the point of them, when you cant get a god damn kill like me to even unlock flares.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 3, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> That is a fact. I have ran around trying to hit the same chopper on Caspain for half the match. The guy I was
> chasing around hovered along the tree line and I could never get a good shot off. He never really exposed himself long enough.
> It is like anything in these games if you learn the tricks you can dominate. My problem is a can't learn anything at any level




Ive been rocking the air streams alot since Release. Logging over 6 hours in just the attack helicopters. i fly when i can and use Flares Heat Seekers and either Stealth or Air Radar. Really helps having a gunner with flares. if i had a constant gunner i could be up the entire game and racking up a higher kill count/SPM. other then that im mainly Support M429 500+Kills now  look forward to gaming with you guys more often


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 3, 2011)

> Battlefield
> A new Battlefield 3 Xbox 360/PS3 server patch will be deploying at 1AM PST tonight addressing lag/rubber-banding, TDM/SQDM spawn point optimization, and various crashes.
> 
> This is a rolling update which should have little impact on players. We will update everyone when the maintenance is completed. Please join us in Battlelog to discuss the impact this patch has on your Battlefield experience. Thank you!


 -VIA Facebook


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2011)

Whats the tpu server called?

Just played a couple of rounds, its really quite fun. 

Just ignore what i said about not buying it, i'm just an old fuddy duddy. I really quite enjoyed it.

My Origin name is Tigga.

Permission to rejoin squad please


----------



## DOM (Nov 3, 2011)

tigger said:


> Whats the tpu server called?
> 
> Just played a couple of rounds, its really quite fun.
> 
> ...



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...a65a0553cb/TechPowerUp-US-Chicago-Conquest64/

dont think anyones on


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 3, 2011)

ok good night peeps I leave you with a bedtime story.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MkOieIdhY0


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> ok good night peeps I leave you with a bedtime story.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MkOieIdhY0



Get off TPU and "Go the F**k to sleep" lol


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2011)

I am sitting in a crappy hotel room for the next 4 days and am already having BF3 withdrawals. Wish my laptop was able to run BF3...


----------



## ctrain (Nov 3, 2011)

I ate my first ban for spawn camping.

I ran to an enemy flag, sat in a corner, and shot people as they spawned infront of me. Body count was into the double digits and I still didn't get the fucking flag because people spawning on it kept halting the capture.


I guess I was supposed to just sit there and wait for them to leave or shoot me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

ctrain said:


> I ate my first ban for spawn camping.
> 
> I ran to an enemy flag, sat in a corner, and shot people as they spawned infront of me. Body count was into the double digits and I still didn't get the fucking flag because people spawning on it kept halting the capture.
> 
> ...



spawn camping is stupid in this, you're either attacking their spawns, or defending against their attacks - stupidest reason for a ban.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> spawn camping is stupid in this, you're either attacking their spawns, or defending against their attacks - stupidest reason for a ban.



I've actually played Conquest games where the other team could barely even get out of spawn so we had to spawn camp. :/


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2011)

ctrain said:


> I guess I was supposed to just sit there and wait for them to leave or shoot me.



tey were but hurt


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

ctrain said:


> I ate my first ban for spawn camping.



How I thought it wont let you go that far? It shows the out of bounds timer when I went into the enemys spawn


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How I thought it wont let you go that far? It shows the out of bounds timer when I went into the enemys spawn



it wasn't spawn, it was an objective. he just killed them _as_ they spawned.

seriously though, you can choose where you spawn. if you spawn into an objective being taken over and get killed for it, that's your own fault.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Peeps are bigger rpg noobs in bf3 than bc2. It's unblievable that as soon as they spawn, they whip out their launcher. Completely negating their main fire arm.
> 
> Don't get me started on maps where 99.9% of the fighting happens in an alley or narrow path.



Yeah, too many alleys, and open areas don't have enough cover so your just asking to get sniped. Maps like Grand Bazaar, most of my deaths are probably from RPGs.



Volkszorn88 said:


> Thanks ^^



Why post and say that when there is a thanks button on the bottom of his post?



ctrain said:


> I ate my first ban for spawn camping.
> 
> I ran to an enemy flag, sat in a corner, and shot people as they spawned infront of me. Body count was into the double digits and I still didn't get the fucking flag because people spawning on it kept halting the capture.
> 
> I guess I was supposed to just sit there and wait for them to leave or shoot me.



If what happened is how you described it, then you weren't spawn camping. Sounds like you were on a flag and trying to cap it but they kept spawning, thats just trying to cap a flag. What else are you suppose to do, they see you capping it, they spawn there, you suppose to shake hands and leave because they spawned there to stop you? But if it wasn't a flag and you were in their base, then that is spawn camping.


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 3, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Ive been rocking the air streams alot since Release. Logging over 6 hours in just the attack helicopters. i fly when i can and use Flares Heat Seekers and either Stealth or Air Radar. Really helps having a gunner with flares. if i had a constant gunner i could be up the entire game and racking up a higher kill count/SPM. other then that im mainly Support M429 500+Kills now  look forward to gaming with you guys more often



I'm up for dedicated gunner and i've got flairs too.  It seems I'm always flying solo with the attach helicopter too, and its hard to dodge all the lock ons.  I really dig the Little bird and V11, or whatever its called, they are so agile and fun to fly.


----------



## erixx (Nov 3, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> Thanks. Ill be seeing the movie for sure now.



lol


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why post and say that when there is a thanks button on the bottom of his post?



idk about him but i have not had a thanks button recently. it pops up for maybe 30 mins out of the day, otherwise it's gone. probably because i use them so often


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

You have to hit F5 sometimes for it to show


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you put me back in the squad please Brandon, i got myself a key last night. I quite enjoyed the first couple of rounds. its quite full on. I am looking forward to seeing some of the maps i never saw in the beta. I will be in the tpu server later. 

Tigga on origin


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2011)

go here and add an entry on the spreadsheet
and then go here and apply to the platoon


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2011)

Done and done, i will see you in the server. 

I'll be the one dying a lot as i'm only a private or summat.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I think i might just give up on air vehicles they are so pointless at this point. Everyone else just shoots me down within seconds. jets a useless without air to ground bombs
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point of them, when you cant get a god damn kill like me to even unlock flares.



Got to Rush Caspain server,They have the A10 warthog on that map and they own with cover fire over the m-coms.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

Its my friends birthday today and hes pretty sure his grandma got him Battlefield 3. My friend is the biggest Call of Duty fanboy boy i know and i told him last night that its going to be different and your going to die a lot till you learn. He was like well thats stupid every game should allow noobs to get kills easily. I said you can just use the rockets lol, however not every game should be easy. Games should have a learning curve to them that adds to the fun, Like Battlefield 3. He was like Battlefield 3 is too realistic = fun. But its really not too realistic, you just have to know how to play.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just readded you tigger.

OP HAS BEEN UPDATED


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm old so i don't mind dying a lot. i play for fun not to be a leet killa, i'm no youngster no more and my reactions have gone to hell. Still enjoy the game tho.

Don't use CJS CD keys guys i got overcharged and their support is rubbish.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, their support is slow, I ended up canceling through them. Was just worth it to spend $15 more and get it now than wait for them to take ages to respond.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

I heard Key4Me is good, I purchased COD4 key from them for 10$ and got it same day.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 3, 2011)

I had to spam Cj's CD Keys facebook to get my order changed lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmmm seems like we need to avoid CJ's on the next big release!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm seems like we need to avoid CJ's on the next big release!



I think they are fine, just order far ahead. They don't have the staff for how many keys they got. Took them 3 days to respond to my emails. So I sent them one, three days later they respond, I respond I want it canceled, 3 days later they respond. The first email wasn't asking to cancel, but since they took so long to respond, I just canceled it as I wouldn't have got it by release.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 3, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> I'm up for dedicated gunner and i've got flairs too.  It seems I'm always flying solo with the attach helicopter too, and its hard to dodge all the lock ons.  I really dig the Little bird and V11, or whatever its called, they are so agile and fun to fly.



Sounds like a plan. not sure if i have you on my friends list.. same name in game add me if i havent already. and if you got a mic were in business


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2011)

as for spawning and capping flags, you can thank DICE for there short attention span with the spawn points,

on Grand Bazaar Flag B has just 2 spawn points a single 4 man squad can lock that down making it a kill fest,   there is pretty much Spawn Point A (if spawn point A is under heavy use Spawn at Spawn Point B, and thats it the game dosent bother to check for enemy soldier locations etc anymore, so in that regard BC2 was superior.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 3, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Ive been rocking the air streams alot since Release. Logging over 6 hours in just the attack helicopters. i fly when i can and use Flares Heat Seekers and either Stealth or Air Radar. Really helps having a gunner with flares. if i had a constant gunner i could be up the entire game and racking up a higher kill count/SPM. other then that im mainly Support M429 500+Kills now  look forward to gaming with you guys more often



I gun with flares. I would't mind being a dedi gunner for you sometime.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think they are fine, just order far ahead. They don't have the staff for how many keys they got. Took them 3 days to respond to my emails. So I sent them one, three days later they respond, I respond I want it canceled, 3 days later they respond. The first email wasn't asking to cancel, but since they took so long to respond, I just canceled it as I wouldn't have got it by release.



Sounds like you said, Understaffed.  Hopefully we all can game together soon.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there a way to tell how far away a target is that you are shooting at as Recon? Can I use the SOFLAM for that? Or is the SOFLAM only for Vehicle spotting? Also, does anyone have the distance markers for the 12x Ballistic Scope? I managed to snag a 658m headshot on Caspian by pure luck that the idiot stayed in one place even though I shot at him.


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 3, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Sounds like a plan. not sure if i have you on my friends list.. same name in game add me if i havent already. and if you got a mic were in business



Alright, added you, sounds like you got a couple of gunners ready to help out now.  I'm trying to get better at flying, and wish i could find constant gunners to help out.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2011)

DICE needs a better way to report hackers
played a round with this guy he joined half way through the round
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/DIRTY54321/







is SPM is 1401

and he has a K/D of 6.0 with LMGs hes played 10 hours and is rank 32,

DICE needs a better more effective way to deal with this, punkbuster dosent work for shit and I am seeing more and more of these players with each passing day.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> DICE needs a better way to report hackers
> played a round with this guy he joined half way through the round
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/DIRTY54321/
> 
> ...



Upper right of his profile there is a <!> button. Report him.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2011)

that has got to be the smallest report button ive ever seen.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

my friend consensus of BF:

Guns suck(shooting is horrible, and sound the same) and they look like card board.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> my friend consensus of BF:
> 
> Guns suck(shooting is horrible, and sound the same) and they look like carb board.



You need smarter friends. I don't think there's such a thing as "carb board".


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> You need smarter friends. I don't think there's such a thing as "carb board".



*card

fixed

but honestly i do, the guns are awesome to shoot. they have real gun physics(as clsoe as youll get in a game) and they dont all sound the same lol. in real life a lot of guns sound the same, i mean how do you make them sound overly different??


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> *card
> 
> fixed
> 
> but honestly i do, the guns are awesome to shoot. they have real gun physics(as clsoe as youll get in a game) and they dont all sound the same lol. in real life a lot of guns sound the same, i mean how do you make them sound overly different??



I guess your friends have never shot real guns before. Meh, I don't care, I don't think many here find someone's "friends" as credible or relevant.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> I guess your friends have never shot real guns before. Meh, I don't care, I don't think many here find someone's "friends" as credible or relevant.



yeah i agree, he never has. but at this point what he said i was like okay your just a CoD Fanboy and everyone of those i feel dont think they every other game is below them. That CoD is the master race of gaming. When its not its a milking cow lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i agree, he never has. but at this point what he said i was like okay your just a CoD Fanboy and everyone of those i feel dont think they every other game is below them. That CoD is the master race of gaming. When its not its a milking cow lol



So what? We don't need to be comparing the two games. They are what they are. I'm pretty sure most people in this clubouse don't care about CoD since this clubhouse has nothing to do with CoD.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

anyways are we all hitting up the TPU server tonight??


----------



## Frizz (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm really amazed on how well my laptop can run this game, it is so damn smooth that it makes me think twice on whether I need a desktop at all  .. but I know I'll get the itch to play the game with ultra settings and 60fps on my 27". The low settings in this game is much much much more tolerable than the low settings in BFBC2.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

random said:


> I'm really amazed on how well my laptop can run this game, it is so damn smooth that it makes me think twice on whether I need a desktop at all
> 
> The low settings in this game is much much much more tolerable than the low settings in BFBC2.



yeah, Frostbite 2 is pretty awesome. really optimized


----------



## digibucc (Nov 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> You need smarter friends. I don't think there's such a thing as "carb board".



must be some new fangled diet food. probably pretty bland


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2011)

digibucc said:


> must be some new fangled diet food. probably pretty bland



just like Enermax's new PSu.

Platimax

Sounds like a womens supplement


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL! I love enermax PSUs, I have one of my favorites in my cruncher


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2011)

Maximum platypus = Platimax. That is all.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet Mindweavers config utility is up on the BF3 Subreddit. Thanks to White Zero.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> as for spawning and capping flags, you can thank DICE for there short attention span with the spawn points,
> 
> on Grand Bazaar Flag B has just 2 spawn points a single 4 man squad can lock that down making it a kill fest,   there is pretty much Spawn Point A (if spawn point A is under heavy use Spawn at Spawn Point B, and thats it the game dosent bother to check for enemy soldier locations etc anymore, so in that regard BC2 was superior.



The reason it only has 2 is because they put it in a alley. That flag is just retarded, if they made any other spawns for it they would be out in the actual alley and normally the air is full of bullets so it would just be instant death. BC2 didn't have a single flag in the game like that one, was more open so it didn't have those problems, much more available points to put a spawn at.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sweet Mindweavers config utility is up on the BF3 Subreddit. Thanks to White Zero.



I like the conversations where they decide we need 2 suns like Tatooine.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 3, 2011)

i dont know kurgan i feel map design was superior in Bad Company 2 not as visually appealing but more balanced and more fun for sure. Hoping that Back to Karkand isnt full of fail.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 3, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://platypuscomputing.com/images/platygeo.jpg
> 
> Maximum platypus = Platimax. That is all.



I can imagine the load out at the start of the military campaign in Crysis.  The team running through Crysis suit powers.

"Maximum Armour - check
Maximum Speed - check
Maximum Strength -check
Maximum Cloak -check
Maximum Platypu..... hey, wtf? who's been messing with my suit again?"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like the conversations where they decide we need 2 suns like Tatooine.



LOL, Redittors, man, whaddaya gonna do? Great info and links there usually tho (and "EA BF3 Community Manager" Crash7800 is very active/responsive there too and a great guy.)

Heh Mindweaver's util has made it into other posts now.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

Getting tired of the fucking hackers man, lost my jet flairs due to them...... stupid


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Getting tired of the fucking hackers man, lost my jet flairs due to them...... stupid



What do you mean?


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2011)

Hackers stole your flares?!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

I was shooting down a jet and right as I get a killing shots lined up the guy gets kicked which means jet falls no pilot in it so no points would have been my first jet kill -_-


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh I see. "Did not get my flares" would have been more appropriate. Eh, those bad luck moments are gonna happen. Better that he got kicked than not if truly hacking but yeah crap timing.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Battlefield 3 - Myth Busting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting my Video up man!!! It's nice to see i'm all around the Interwebs

As for my Setup, I run high @ 1920x1080 30 fps with fraps

so nothing too crazy but I have heard that it looks nice in 1080p so i'm happy to hear that

Stay tuned for episode 2! sub to get notified will be up tonight or in the morning


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2011)

Hah sweet! Welcome to the clubhouse! I was the guy that asked you on Reddit if you were running three 580s or what (though that was somewhat tongue-in-cheek). I haven't done any video records myself so maybe thats what makes it look better idk. Cause mine at 2x AA and High doesn't look that sharp.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah sweet! Welcome to the clubhouse! I was the guy that asked you on Reddit if you were running three 580s or what (though that was somewhat tongue-in-cheek). I haven't done any video records myself so maybe thats what makes it look better idk. Cause mine at 2x AA and High doesn't look that sharp.




Hehe I remember now 

Nope just a single 5870,    But im' glad my videos look good though


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotta show the straight-pull bolt some love


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Hehe I remember now
> 
> Nope just a single 5870,    But im' glad my videos look good though



Whens the next one coming out? And did you cover number of C4s required to destroy a tank in this first one? I don't think so but I thought I saw someone comment that you did and there's a lot of conflicting info as to whether it's 2 or 3 and how exactly Maintenance and/or Reactive Armor affects this.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 3, 2011)

tigger said:


> Can you put me back in the squad please Brandon, i got myself a key last night. I quite enjoyed the first couple of rounds. its quite full on. I am looking forward to seeing some of the maps i never saw in the beta. I will be in the tpu server later.
> 
> Tigga on origin



Gentlemen, there is a turncoat within your ranks, shoot him on sight.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whens the next one coming out? And did you cover number of C4s required to destroy a tank in this first one? I don't think so but I thought I saw someone comment that you did and there's a lot of conflicting info as to whether it's 2 or 3 and how exactly Maintenance and/or Reactive Armor affects this.




I did cover it but it was Hardcore =\


I am going to redo the C4 Tank Myth because I was on HArdcore,  But not tested with Armor or Maintenance. just regular

I'm polishing up the video tonight and will be uploading it tonight so either it will be ready tonight or in the morning


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Fhrope, thanks for the entertaining video! Looking foward to part 2, but most importantly,  Welcome to TPU!  We hope you'll stay a while (and listen)!


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 3, 2011)

Any body up for some Co-op?  I still havent done that, would like to try it out.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 3, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey Fhrope, thanks for the entertaining video! Looking foward to part 2, but most importantly,  Welcome to TPU!  We hope you'll stay a while (and listen)!




Haha classic Diablo Quote i'm loving this place already 

thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## DOM (Nov 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> So what? We don't need to be comparing the two games. They are what they are. I'm pretty sure most people in this clubouse don't care about CoD since this clubhouse has nothing to do with CoD.


I have cod bo and bf3 to me bf3 is  a lot better more realistic then cod bo and looks better but cod is a lot easier for me lol I get 30+ kills easy but a bf3 is more fun just need more friends to play with haha 

Anyone playing to night around 12am central ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> I did cover it but it was Hardcore =\
> I am going to redo the C4 Tank Myth because I was on HArdcore,  But not tested with Armor or Maintenance. just regular



Sounds good. I am curious but actually it doesn't actually matter because my first attempt with C4 on an AA tank I placed 2 and only disabled. So regardless I'm always throwing at least 3 now.



DOM said:


> I have cod bo and bf3 to me bf3 is  a lot better more realistic then cod bo and looks better but cod is a lot easier for me lol I get 30+ kills easy but a bf3 is more fun just need more friends to play with haha



You'll get more used to BF3 and get better. There are a lot of little things to know, and various tactics and possibilities that come with more experience. I mean, there's even bullet drop. COD seems to be all about running around Rambo with guns and getting a high KDR, Battlefield is a lot deeper and more complicated and varied than that, especially BF3. It's goes beyond the vehicles though they are a large part of "it".


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 3, 2011)

Get on the tpu serverrrr


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2011)

random said:


> I'm really amazed on how well my laptop can run this game, it is so damn smooth that it makes me think twice on whether I need a desktop at all  .. but I know I'll get the itch to play the game with ultra settings and 60fps on my 27". The low settings in this game is much much much more tolerable than the low settings in BFBC2.



Well that is nice to know. I am currently away from home for a couple days and am really having BF3 withdrawals. I just asked the front desk here at the hotel and they said they have no download cap, so I am downloading now to the lappy. Download speeds are alright at 1 mb/sec. Should be playing tonight on the lappy. I am curious how well it will perform (i5 M560, 6 GB Ram and a GT 420M). It sure won't be the same as my main rig, but oh well.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Well that is nice to know. I am currently away from home for a couple days and am really having BF3 withdrawals. I just asked the front desk here at the hotel and they said they have no download cap, so I am downloading now to the lappy. Download speeds are alright at 1 mb/sec. Should be playing tonight on the lappy. I am curious how well it will perform (i5 M560, 6 GB Ram and a GT 420M). It sure won't be the same as my main rig, but oh well.



Awesome, check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DytmkFVMN5U

It is a Mobility i3 CPU and a GT 420 playing the game smoothly in Caspian Border, mind you this is beta so the driver etc should be even more optimized now. To top it off the video had fraps running lol.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Watch this trailer to unlock the Act of Valor dog tags:  [url]http://i.imgur.com/FXpse.png[/URL]



What trailer?

Edit: NVM found it. 

Thanks!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2011)

random said:


> Awesome, check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DytmkFVMN5U
> 
> It is a Mobility i3 CPU and a GT 420 playing the game smoothly in Caspian Border, mind you this is beta so the driver etc should be even more optimized now. To top it off the video had fraps running lol.



What settings in BF3 are you using on your laptop?


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

HammerON said:


> What settings in BF3 are you using on your laptop?



using low atm but haven't tweaked with the settings I am sure I am able to turn up some settings to medium or high. I get like very high 40's up to high 50's, I'll probably put a 30 fps lock on it though to retain gameplay smoothness. But picking up my 6950's, again reference this time, today from the store so probably won't get too much time to play with it.

To all aussies out there ITestate.com.au is awesome, they offer credit requests meaning you could go back and get a refund with the exception of 10% restocking fee and no price protection. I've been able to upgrade to the newest video cards very cheaply by simply returning my cards even months after use.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 4, 2011)

DOM said:


> I have cod bo and bf3 to me bf3 is  a lot better more realistic then cod bo and looks better but cod is a lot easier for me lol I get 30+ kills easy but a bf3 is more fun just need more friends to play with haha
> 
> Anyone playing to night around 12am central ?



Yep, I can run about 1.0 K/D on COD's , but I'm running a .38 on BF3. I'd play this or BFBC2 any day before a COD game. Though COD 4 is probably one of the best releases ever. Hoping this will take its spot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anybody know that program that you can turn HT off without restarting windows, IT was in another BF3 thread but I cannot find it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2011)

god i was so close to getting my first kill with a jet till Bl4ck locked onto me and killed me!!!


----------



## xenocide (Nov 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yep, I can run about 1.0 K/D on COD's , but I'm running a .38 on BF3. I'd play this or BFBC2 any day before a COD game. Though COD 4 is probably one of the best releases ever. Hoping this will take its spot.



I don't think anyone here will deny any part of that statement.  CoD 4 was an exceptional game, after that they dipped severely in quality.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont know kurgan i feel map design was superior in Bad Company 2 not as visually appealing but more balanced and more fun for sure. Hoping that Back to Karkand isnt full of fail.



I agree completely, not sure if it came across otherwise. Was talking with Ufgy earlier and think he feels the same way, BC2 map design was better. I think they force the maps to rely on people using prone. 

A map like Tehran Highway has so much potential. But with the center of the map having little cover and being on low ground and the outsides having a ton of cover, it just becauses a Snipers dream and funnels everyone to the outsides on opposite sides.

Or Seine Crossing, almost every single time I play that RU own their 2 flags and US does as well, usually RU own C as well, otherwise very little deviation between games. Crossing the river is too slow, and going over the bridges is once again just a funnel effect.

Grand Bazaar you see some base rotation on the outskirts, but it's basically a Square with a cross in the center. All that map is, is funneling. At times it can be fun, but it is the definition of Battle Corridor. 

And Metro is the samething. The team that starts outside usually holds their flag and B. They got the best points to sit at to hold the bottom team out. Hold the side stairs, the back stairs, and the front stairs. And if the bottom team wins, they push you back to the hallways running outside. Thats the two possible scenarios, I haven't ever seen it play out any other way. One team dominates on point B, the other gets pushed back to those points. Sometimes B's owner switches and the other team instantly is forced back to those points.

BC2 that crap never happened. If you lost a flag it's not like there was this set point you would be pushed to. Because you could just attack from all sides, they had to watch for flankers. There wasn't as much cover, but it was better positioned to prevent so much damn camping. The map design this time around really just disappoints me. I do really hope Karkand maps after the redesign somehow aren't plagued with these design flaws. Don't get me wrong, I am enjoying BF3. It just seems a bit too campy for my personal tastes.



xenocide said:


> I don't think anyone here will deny any part of that statement.  CoD 4 was an exceptional game, after that they dipped severely in quality.



I would, but it has more to do with rotating spawn bullshit. Wars are fought on fronts, this isn't ring around the rosie.

I hated COD4 before the copy cats ever came out. So hating the rest came naturally. (And I did own COD4 and WaW)


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2011)

completely unlocked the main battle tank!

unfortunately the citv station is not as awesome as i hoped. basically it adds a 3rd seat from which you can lase targets. nice to get a ride at map start. otherwise needs a decent tank driver with guided shell, then you can pwn air and ground


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> completely unlocked the main battle tank!
> 
> unfortunately the citv station is not as awesome as i hoped. basically it adds a 3rd seat from which you can lase targets. nice to get a ride at map start. otherwise needs a decent tank driver with guided shell, then you can pwn air and ground



I was looking at your stats today, looks like you been tanking a ton. Can the laser gunner actually aim high enough to tag planes? And if so, do you need to lock onto them like tracers in BC2? If so I can see that being a bit of a challenge unless they are far out since the barrel can only go so high.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2011)

anyone wanna hit up the TPU server

anyone know of a good single ear mic/headset so i can join you guys in teamspeak??

Servers just went down. I dont have a server browser anymore


----------



## DOM (Nov 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yep, I can run about 1.0 K/D on COD's , but I'm running a .38 on BF3. I'd play this or BFBC2 any day before a COD game. Though COD 4 is probably one of the best releases ever. Hoping this will take its spot.


reason I got tired of cod bo was I get tired of being # 1 most of the time even in tdm if my team was bad I still had a lot of kills sometimes we won cuz of me lol then I got all the perks pros and gold guns wasn't fun anymore  

idk what my kd even is but u can add me xxXDOMXxx anyone can if they want haha


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> anyone know of a good single ear mic/headset so i can join you guys in teamspeak??




I use a XBOX 360 headset plugged into a wired 360 controller.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree completely, not sure if it came across otherwise. Was talking with Ufgy earlier and think he feels the same way, BC2 map design was better. I think they force the maps to rely on people using prone.



Agreed! 

Personally, I want Africa Harbor back .


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I use a XBOX 360 headset plugged into a wired 360 controller.



jesus that means im going to have a joystick and a xbox controller and a mouse and keyboard plugged in for BF3 lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I use a XBOX 360 headset plugged into a wired 360 controller.



that, and the USB PS2 controllers work well.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 4, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Personally, I want Africa Harbor back .



You mean Arica, not Africa lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Easy mistake.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2011)

i hate BF3 in a way lol, i get 4 hours sleep each day atm lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Probably my best match yet. By far the most exciting. Almost everything went right and got some really fun and epic kills incl. the guys who laid a ton of mines at Antenna that I blew up along with them with a tank shell and got like 12 Disable Explosives ribbons at once or some crazy shit like that. Then later I was cruising along the grass from base toward Checkpoint and somehow got a road kill on some guy I never even saw, then again later at the flag while backing up against that truck. I still don't know how the hell we won; thought it was them until I saw the "Your Team Won!" Great feeling, esp on a pub.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2011)

if you're a sniper on the caspian border, then you gotta take the jet, then jump on to the antenna  had a 15-1KD loland its a VERY good way to practice shooting the sniper rifle


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2011)

had fun with crazy, colonel, dannibusx, Chaotic, and ufgy but you guys all got off! 

Okay qustion how are some of you guys up in the 5000s with points in games? are you capping flags and just getting a ton of kills? or is there something i missed?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Well my average is probably closer to 2500K, maybe 3000. I do seem to score higher per round in this game than BC2 but not really apple to apples. Got really lucky that round leading to a ton of ribbons and such. Be sure to spot. Do it all the time and those 10 points here and there really add up.


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Okay qustion how are some of you guys up in the 5000s with points in games? are you capping flags and just getting a ton of kills? or is there something i missed?



That plus following/issuing squad orders. When there's an attack order on a target you get a bonus for kills while attacking the target, bonus for the squad order and the neutralize and capture bonus.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> That plus following/issuing squad orders. When there's an attack order on a target you get a bonus for kills while attacking the target, bonus for the squad order and the neutralize and capture bonus.



how do you do squad orders?? I know only the squad leader can, but how do you??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2011)

just drive around capture flags, protecting them, killing enemies


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> how do you do squad orders?? I know only the squad leader can, but how do you??



With Q (look at Objective and hit Q for example) and maybe the commorose tho I never use that as this point.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just drive around capture flags, protecting them, killing enemies



well now that i know how to do orders and such, thanks to crazy. should do a bit better. Still need to get kills. Ive been going negative a lot, and i swear all the times i have been dieing i should have killed them. its kind of lame


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I was looking at your stats today, looks like you been tanking a ton. Can the laser gunner actually aim high enough to tag planes? And if so, do you need to lock onto them like tracers in BC2? If so I can see that being a bit of a challenge unless they are far out since the barrel can only go so high.



you can tag planes but the plane has to be fairly close, you can't tag all across the map for example. 
citv seat can look all around and up, seems to be 360°


----------



## caleb (Nov 4, 2011)

These large maps and jets somehow lack the ownage feeling they had in BF2. 
Oh well we all know its Strike At Karkand for the next 2 years


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

whooops updating

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/


----------



## erixx (Nov 4, 2011)

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat.../11/03/7-ways-Battlefield-3-is-improving.aspx

improvements on server side, etc. for those good fellows that care


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2011)

caleb said:


> These large maps and jets somehow lack the ownage feeling they had in BF2.



wait till people unlock more stuff for air


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 4, 2011)

do not forget to update your web plug in too...It is 1.10 now


----------



## T3kl0rd (Nov 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> A couple good rounds here with TPU members dont mind Master_OrHan no one likes him anyway.


I can't read anything you type about me. Between the glare off of your tags and my Colonel emblem, I am about to have my retinas burned out.


----------



## erixx (Nov 4, 2011)

preparing a waterhose for the bloodstains....


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I can't read anything you type about me. Between the glare off of your tags and my Colonel emblem, I am about to have my retinas burned out.



but fyi: not noticing something doesn't comment on it's accuracy, only your inability to focus


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 4, 2011)

I find it hard to stay with the same kdr every round iv gone 14-0 some rounds then id go 5-9 the next. I don't get it i'm always getting killed by a camper or arty from a noob.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I find it hard to stay with the same kdr every round iv gone 14-0 some rounds then id go 5-9 the next. I don't get it i'm always getting killed by a camper or arty from a noob.



I think almost every gamer is like that, anyway SPM would be a better measure of how much you contribute to the team and imo is a better way of measuring skill.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I find it hard to stay with the same kdr every round iv gone 14-0 some rounds then id go 5-9 the next. I don't get it i'm always getting killed by a camper or arty from a noob.



yeah i play more carefully when there are new players or pub players on a server. imo they are more dangerous, as they are unpredictable. experienced players tend to have similar tactics, and it's a matter of competing them - inexperienced players tend to act randomly, which doesn't work as well as the tactics but does earn a few random kills, on you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is a great watch if anybody hasn't seen it yet!

[YT]ELwO-CMoDYI[/YT]


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Call of Duty Launches Subscription Service

Note the title I used is the one I saw on my phone in CNN Mobile as opposed to the nicely-spun one on this cnn.com version. "Compete across platforms" as in stat-comaprisons not actually play against another platform user.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Call of Duty Launches Subscription Service
> 
> Note the title I used is the one I saw on my phone in CNN Mobile as opposed to the nicely-spun one on this cnn.com version. "Compete across platforms" as in stat-comaprisons not actually play against another platform user.



Wrong thread. I think there's a different thread for COD4 Map Pack 3.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Didnt microsoft try to do this before and it failed cause PC gamers wrecked the consoles HAHA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Wrong thread. I think there's a different thread for COD4 Map Pack 3.



No, right thread. We are supposed to point and laugh as fans of the superior franchise.



brandonwh64 said:


> Didnt microsoft try to do this before and it failed cause PC gamers wrecked the consoles HAHA



Yes but this doesn't even have that it's just stats comparison across platforms as far as I can determine. And you have to pay extra for it along with the "new content" monthly or some shit.

Damn, Crazy, 743 SPM as Assault? How you managing that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No, right thread. We are supposed to point and laugh as fans of the superior franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xbox users are getting F'ed!! Paying 60$ for the game then monthly internet, then a xbox gold subcription, then a pay to play fee. WTF! 

I have a xbox 360 and I never play it online due to this. its garbage on how much MS makes off people.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Right. Why I posted. So we can roll our eyes and smirk. Heh.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Call of Duty Launches Subscription Service
> 
> Note the title I used is the one I saw on my phone in CNN Mobile as opposed to the nicely-spun one on this cnn.com version. "Compete across platforms" as in stat-comaprisons not actually play against another platform user.



I presume the sales figures for BF3, despite widespread criticism of Origin, has encourged them to proceed in this manner: as a community and as consumers considered collectively, we are willing to tolerate all nature of business practices that seem to operate against us.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Um Origin notwithstanding BF3 is a long-anticipated and high quality product and experience compared to the annual shovelware that COD has become. You can't fairly compare the two apples-to-apples and your statement is a major generalization. That said, the continued popularity and success of that franchise does show that too many consumers do have their heads up their asses.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't really give a hoot about my stats, i play it coz its fun, all the other stuff is a bonus. If i unlock stuff nice if not meh so what its not what the games about is it. Just have fun playing, after all thats why its called a game eh?


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

tigger said:


> I don't really give a hoot about my stats, i play it coz its fun, all the other stuff is a bonus. If i unlock stuff nice if not meh so what its not what the games about is it. Just have fun playing, after all thats why its called a game eh?



Agreed, I am more than willing to sacrifice SPM and K/D ratio to try out all the classes and play with different tactics


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im not to worried about K/D ratio but I do like things such as Rank, Unlocks, and Awards.
It makes me feel that I accomplished something after a long match


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not great at it, i do ok sometimes. Had fun on the TPU server last night though. Lets see who can get tiggers tags first eh


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 4, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

This is why i cant fly tell me if anyone has the same problems


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its really not about doing well but atleast contributing to a team. If you camp the whole round and do nothing then your worthless, if you atleast try to kill people and take flags, it doesnt matter how good you are just that your trying.



catnipkiller said:


> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> This is why i cant fly tell me if anyone has the same problems












FIXED 

*EDIT*

I dont get it? I see nothing wrong in this video?


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its really not about doing well but atleast contributing to a team. If you camp the whole round and do nothing then your worthless, if you atleast try to kill people and take flags, it doesnt matter how good you are just that your trying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lag causes alot of turbulence especially on really laggy servers makes it almost impossible to kill stuff and it can effect you on the most random and inconvenient times


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

random said:


> The lag causes alot of turbulence especially on really laggy servers makes it almost impossible to kill stuff and it can effect you on the most random and inconvenient times



Hmmm I dont know if I have experienced this


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah that's a nice way to describe stats--a bonus. Sure we care about them but It's not why we play. Anyone who does or cares about them too much has some screwed up priorities in life, I'd say.

Here's Part 2 of the "Mythbusting" vid:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

I wished they would allow C4 on EOD bot. that would be a nice trojan horse


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 4, 2011)

sorry about my vid post im on my cellphone LOL but when im flying i hit speed bumps and fall from the sky it takes me holding afterburn and pulling up just to stay in the air. my friends pc does not have this problem and i dont feel like reinstalling this game. anyone else hitting speed bumps?


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um Origin notwithstanding BF3 is a long-anticipated and high quality product and experience compared to the annual shovelware that COD has become. You can't fairly compare the two apples-to-apples and your statement is a major generalization. That said, the continued popularity and success of that franchise does show that too many consumers do have their heads up their asses.



I own Modern Warfare. I started it once to make sure it was working and that was it. I'm not slagging the game in any way, but I have watched "experts" go at it on an x-box and, fine, it looks good, I just haven't got round to it yet and probably never will. 

That said, I've clocked up nearly 500 hours on Bad Company 2, mostly in Vietnam. But Origin puts me off, simply because I'm becoming old and cranky, less able to dedicate time to games and more inclined to reject products on the basis of what I see as abuse and a failure to simply afford me the respect I deserve as the guy paying the cash. 

But, if I use Steam, there's probably no logical reason not to use Origin (disregarding the fact that EA is not Valve), and certainly Tigga's great display of fortitude and willpower is not aiding my own resistance to buying the game.

Just clarifying my "position".


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> wait till people unlock more stuff for air



they really new Air to ground support. the jets need bombs for air strikes


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I simply because I'm becoming old and cranky, less able to dedicate time to games and more inclined to reject products on the basis of what I see as abuse and a failure to simply afford me the respect I deserve as the guy paying the cash.



the world isn't a nice place. if you live your life based on who does and doesn't respect you , you're in for a hell of a lot of work. a lot of things are more important than enjoyment - but this is a video game. if you enjoy it, don't let that stupid crap get in the way of enjoying it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah digibucc has a point but I can see where you're coming from as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 4, 2011)

The main problem i get is, when i click to join a server it will pop up a little box behind the server browser window, saying Bf3 has stopped working, even though it says playing in the server browser window. If i close the error and click to join the server again it works fine. Plus it just froze, and the whole screen went white, had to end task it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 4, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I can't read anything you type about me. Between the glare off of your tags and my Colonel emblem, I am about to have my retinas burned out.



the fact you responded to something you can't read is priceless it also means successful troll is successful


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 4, 2011)

Love BF3 Multi.


As for the single player? Absolute wank.  Honestly.  The number of set piece 'do this do that and then press mouse button or space button' when prompted makes it more like a shitty web based browser game.

Thank father fuck i didn't buy it for the SP.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

I just realized if I have anything flash enabled running in my browser while playing Battlefield 3, I get a huge performance hit. 

If people are still getting low Frames here and there, make sure you don't have any YouTube videos or other tabs open.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool they have updated the server browser in response to community feedback. And this quote from Reddit pretty much sums up my feelings:



> I thought Battlelog was the dumbest thing ever during the beta... now I think it's absolutely revolutionary for the front end of a game. The fact they can make changes like this quickly and efficiently and WITHOUT a massive game update is huge.
> As someone who deals with 100 MB TF2 updates JUST to change one button on the game menu (plus having to update EVERY server for that as well) I think Battlelog is awesome.



And that's to say nothing of the stats and friends features and management capabilities.

And good find Aphex. Just another example of how and why Flash sucks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And good find Aphex. Just another example of how and why Flash sucks.



It has to do with the Hardware acceleration feature they have added. I'm sure if you disable that via Driver or the Adobe Flash Control panel you can have have flash stuff going on without the perforamnce hit. 

Also try loading a youtube video in Origin while playing Battlefield 3. Just hit Shift+F1 and open up the browser. Your frames should take a substantial hit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Didn't know if this was posted

[YT]TyN_Zjw4l-s[/YT]


----------



## DOM (Nov 4, 2011)

man down my pos gigabyte mb doesnt wanna boot after a restart 

now on my q6600 and 570


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Didn't know if this was posted
> 
> [YT]TyN_Zjw4l-s[/YT]




God I wish I could record my shots like the ones in here


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 4, 2011)

On another note!!!! 

Here's Episode 2 of Myth Busting..

Enjoy!

Leave feedback/suggestions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBSxvR02YpM


How do I put the video in the post? I tried with [YT] but not sure what I put inbteween


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> On another note!!!!
> 
> Here's Episode 2 of Myth Busting..
> 
> ...




This video was posted on the previous page 

Also you need it like this


```
[.YT]IBSxvR02YpM[./YT]
```

Without Periods


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What's this buzz about running BF3 without origin?  Has anyone tried this?



I have heard about this but I would imagine its against EA's TOS?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

i am sure that it is not allowed. origin's imprint is negligible, there's no reason to mess with that imo, unless you're "one of those people".


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This video was posted on the previous page
> 
> Also you need it like this
> 
> ...





Sorry man I went through the previous pages and didn't see it I must of missed it. I apologize for re-posting people are faster then me today


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have heard about this but I would imagine its against EA's TOS?



Don't know, there has been no information from EA about it.  No one has posted they were banned or experienced issues.




digibucc said:


> i am sure that it is not allowed. origin's imprint is negligible, there's no reason to mess with that imo, unless you're "one of those people".


I see you missed this post about origin a while back.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 4, 2011)

interesting to note that i was right to an extent 3 C4 to make damn sure a tank or IFV is dead. good to know  i tested it as well last night it only took 2 C4 to blow up a tank dosent matter WHERE YOU PLACE THE C4, C4 does the same damage to a vehicle no matter where its placed,


but the maintence or armor perks maybe mess with damage values slightly, 3x C4 works every time for instant kill no waiting for death,


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2011)

Ever since I got the canister shells I haven't been C4'd in a tank. 1 shot 1 kill. Click, F key, Click, repeat.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Don't know, there has been no information from EA about it.  No one has posted they were banned or experienced issued for omitting origin while playing online.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you missed this post about origin a while back.


admittedly more than i thought - and more than should be necessary to list a few games. but still not worth using a crack to play without it, imo. ty though for that.



erocker said:


> Ever since I got the canister shells I haven't been C4'd in a tank. 1 shot 1 kill. Click, F key, Click, repeat.



yeah i was looking forward to them , but at first was underwhelmed. i've grown to appreciate them now though


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> but the maintence or armor perks maybe mess with damage values slightly, 3x C4 works every time for instant kill no waiting for death,



Indeed. So I am sticking (no pun) to my new C4 mantra:

"When in doubt, toss three out"



erocker said:


> Ever since I got the canister shells I haven't been C4'd in a tank. 1 shot 1 kill. Click, F key, Click, repeat.



Well F me. I have had these for days and kept forgetting to equip them and try out. I asked about them pages and pages back too and no one had any comment.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Indeed. So I am sticking (no pun) to my new C4 mantra:
> 
> "When in doubt, toss three out"
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well F me. I have had these for days and kept forgetting to equip them and try out. I asked about them pages and pages back too and no one had any comment.



It's like having a giant shotgun on your tank.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's like having a giant shotgun on your tank.



Lol nice I haven't unlocked those yet but they sound like fun!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's like having a giant shotgun on your tank.



Yeah I knew that ("a 50 ton driveable shotgun") but still didn't really know how they'd play out in the field. Damn now wish I tried sooner.

Mainly meant for anti-inf or also damages heavy armor?


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's like having a giant shotgun on your tank.



Does the shot ricochet like crazy ? they are really needed as for some reason 3ft is now a safe distance from a 120mm impact
Its likely useless against armor but i bet its good against choppers and lousy pilots.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Mainly meant for anti-inf or also damages heavy armor?



mainly infantry, works with jeeps but i wouldn't use it on anything heavier


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

http://actofvalor.com/bf3/
get 5 free dogtags there, sponsered by dice


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 4, 2011)

dosent ricochet

damage is pathetic vs IFV / MBT
worthless against any air target the LMG or HMG are better
infantry its effective if there between 15-40 meters after that the spread patters results in minimal damage, its not bad but i can still kill with a regular main cannon just as quick as the canister shell its definetly fun to use and can scare a chopper pilot shitless altho it wont do much damage to him.


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dosent ricochet
> 
> damage is pathetic vs IFV / MBT
> worthless against any air target the LMG or HMG are better
> infantry its effective if there between 15-40 meters after that the spread patters results in minimal damage, its not bad but i can still kill with a regular main cannon just as quick as the canister shell its definetly fun to use and can scare a chopper pilot shitless altho it wont do much damage to him.



I've taken down choppers, 1 jet with it. Damage seems fine to me. You need to aim better I reckon.  It's not for taking out vehicles anyways, it's for taking out infantry and it does a damn good job. It's better than the LMG and HMG, why? 1 shot 1 kill. Say an infantryman is sticking his upper body out from behind a rock to get a look at you. With the HMG or LMG you'll get a couple shots on him.. maybe but he'll find cover. With the canister shells, he doesn't get that chance.


----------



## Recus (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Didn't know if this was posted
> 
> [YT]TyN_Zjw4l-s[/YT]



7 flags.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 4, 2011)

Recus said:


> 7 flags.
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lprq9yAIgK1qjq2x4.jpg




Lol !!!


----------



## n1tro (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have heard about this but I would imagine its against EA's TOS?



yes, it is, but also, yes, it works, and in my case, MUCH much better than using Origin.
Maps load faster, no fps drops, no stuttering and no HD swapping like crazy.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

n1tro said:


> yes, it is, but also, yes, it works, and in my case, MUCH much better than using Origin.
> Maps load faster, no fps drops, no stuttering and no HD swapping like crazy.



so you are actually saying origin causes all of those things? i must consider myself lucky then


----------



## n1tro (Nov 4, 2011)

in my case, it is... simple test: play with origins, and play without it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've taken down choppers, 1 jet with it. Damage seems fine to me. You need to aim better I reckon.  It's not for taking out vehicles anyways, it's for taking out infantry and it does a damn good job. It's better than the LMG and HMG, why? 1 shot 1 kill. Say an infantryman is sticking his upper body out from behind a rock to get a look at you. With the HMG or LMG you'll get a couple shots on him.. maybe but he'll find cover. With the canister shells, he doesn't get that chance.



Sweet so then Cannister + Thermal Optics = Inf Killing Machine


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 4, 2011)

i shot i think it was dave with the canistor shell he was in an attack chopper

he took 3 canister shells straight on, didnt take out the chooper, 1 main cannon shell however no issue,

and why would i need to aim better? canister shell is a shotgun and im hitting same targets with the main cannon, easier to hit with the shotgun yes?  it depends on target and range, infantry sticks head out around rock blam main cannon shell to the face 

I will agree thermal optics are a must have

like i said its effective against infantry fro sure i find is far more effective at taking out infantry inside a building shoot through a window and spray the inside with canister shells.


also anyone else semi saddened that some cement walls are impervious and cant be destroyed noticed it on Kharg island 7 pieces of c4 on a 6 inch cement wall and it comes away without a scratch.. rather infuriating when trying to make a hole to create avenues of attack.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

n1tro said:


> in my case, it is... simple test: play with origins, and play without it.



if origin causes the syptoms, the underlying problem is your hardware is bad. origin doesn't cause that on a computer that is otherwise perfectly fine.


----------



## erixx (Nov 4, 2011)

Just 2 notes:
1) Been playing with Teamspeak with Scrizz and it was a pleasure for me, non-merican, he made a huge efford to allow me to understand THANKS! I will come back and help more, the fact that I was playing and talking at the same time caused me to be very unconcentrated! I hope to enjoy your company again, and as I said, be a bit more useful, be it supplying ammo or health or covering your six.

2) Flash in webs: if you have updated Flash to latest versions, it will use the GPU (reason for seeing slowdowns in the game). Test: run website with flash and check GPU profile: mine goes from 50->400->700 Mhz. It also means your are consuming more electricity, thanks Adobe for making webbrowsing 0,001 seconds faster!


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright guys, I unlocked IR Flares and Heatseekers for jets just a little while ago.  I forget the name of the map, but it's the one with the oil pipeline running up the middle.

What I did was land the jet on the main road in the center and guide it in to D while it was captured.  Then I waited for it to neutralize and for me to capture.  That did the flares, I did it again and unlocked the heatseekers.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Alright guys, I unlocked IR Flares and Heatseekers for jets just a little while ago.  I forget the name of the map, but it's the one with the oil pipeline running up the middle.
> 
> What I did was land the jet on the main road in the center and guide it in to D while it was captured.  Then I waited for it to neutralize and for me to capture.  That did the flares, I did it again and unlocked the heatseekers.



yeah that works for all vehicles and kits. if you are a recon, even using an ump (as gunny taught me), all points level your support class. well the same works with tanks/choppers/jets. any points you get while in them go toward their upgrades.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

I just found out a SOFLAM spotting makes the Javelin do a lot more damage in addition to being able to target air vehicles. There's always something new to learn.

Digibucc Im not sure I understand what you are saying re. Recon and leveling the Support class. The UMP is across all classes I thought. I had figured out points while in vehicle go towards vehicle unlocks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just found out a SOFLAM spotting makes the Javelin do a lot more damage in addition to being able to target air vehicles. There's always something new to learn.
> 
> Digibucc Im not sure I understand what you are saying re. Recon and leveling the Support class. The UMP is across all classes I thought. I had figured out points while in vehicle go towards vehicle unlocks.



Wait what? What is SOFLAM Spotting, how do I get it and how do I make the Javelin do more damage and target air vehicles?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just found out a SOFLAM spotting makes the Javelin do a lot more damage in addition to being able to target air vehicles. There's always something new to learn.
> 
> Digibucc Im not sure I understand what you are saying re. Recon and leveling the Support class. The UMP is across all classes I thought. I had figured out points while in vehicle go towards vehicle unlocks.



yeah i edited it a few times and it just confused the whole thing.

i was saying i had done (and could confirm) the vehicle thing- but also that you can level up classes like recon using the ump, you don't need to snipe to level it. that's all.

re-reading i don't know what i meant either


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2011)

The SOFLAM is a recon unlock. So you need them to target with it for you. So it's a two man deal and things like that that require teamwork are always made more effective.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 4, 2011)

My favorite vehicle so far is AA ones, i unlocked the heat seekers and the belt loader  i  taking out choppers with it, although jets are a lil harder >_<

edit: ya i suck at killing ppl but im glad this game awards for non lethal and other types of point getting


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2011)

n1tro said:


> yes, it is, but also, yes, it works, and in my case, MUCH much better than using Origin.
> *Maps load faster*, no fps drops, no stuttering and no HD swapping like crazy.



This is interesting information.  I hope to find more confirmation of those things you pointed out.


----------



## rampage (Nov 4, 2011)

applied to join the platoon..       john_1182


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks a direct shot from an MBT shell should do more than just disable a heli? Like in BC2? Maybe there's an armor perk or something in play I haven't looked but still...


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 5, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My favorite vehicle so far is AA ones, i unlocked the heat seekers and the belt loader  i  taking out choppers with it, although jets are a lil harder >_<
> 
> edit: ya i suck at killing ppl but im glad this game awards for non lethal and other types of point getting



Amen to that. I totally suck with small arms and rely on Vehicles and stationary 
to keep from getting to frustrated. I did have fun playing support last night though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 5, 2011)

well if you do the canister shell perk like erocker

hit the chopper with a shell then swap to canistor fire again boom chopper gone.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I did do that actually. It is easy enough to also destroy as it's goin down of course...


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just shot a person a few minutes ago who had ejected from a jet with a tank shell and nailed him from sniper distance.  The shitty gunner I had was shooting at some guys on a hill and managed to catch it with laughter.  I was never able to do that in BC2 in all of the times I have tried! 

I was wondering if anyone wanted to do any coop missions? I keep on getting people who like to stare at walls and shoot rockets towards our troops so I can't get past the first mission


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 5, 2011)

No one on the TPU server :/


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 5, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> I just shot a person a few minutes ago who had ejected from a jet with a tank shell and nailed him from sniper distance.  (



Yeah I did that on Caspian border the other night. The plane was going down so the pilot bailed and I shot him from 
the Antenna base and he was around halfway between the Border gates and the antenna. It was sweet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah Im interested in some coop but I wanna completet a couple SP missions first which I will soon.

Rage tags:


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 5, 2011)

I have not unlocked the canister shell yet. Though from the sounds of it I'd rather have the coaxial over the canister. Usually I switch to the coax while I wait for the cannon to reload. I mostly use the cannon to remove cover that people think they can hide behind. Then switch to the coax to mow them down when they go running for new cover. Do it from a distance and let your team mates take the flag and use the tank to give them assistance from the enemy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I always had the LMG equipped in BC2 but these cannisters are fun and effective. Like erocker said it's easier for them to get away when your using the LMG.

Hey I just found an extended ticket server; the first I've seen yet (1500 tix):

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...nquest-1-500-Tickets-Instant-Vehicle-Respawn/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 5, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  New Battlefield 3 fixes, Go Back to Karkand in Dec, chat with Peter Moore, and more!



Spoiler



Thursday, 03 November 2011 04:00

_We hope that all of you are enjoying Battlefield 3! We believe it's the best Battlefield game to date and we're continuing to improve the online experience every day with the support of our DICE Operations team. We'd like to tell you more about the exciting future of Battlefield 3._






First off, here are the latest improvements we are rolling out to Battlefield 3 as we write this.

*Squad Functionality: Improved!*
Today, we rolled out a number of fixes that will improve squad functionality. Specifically these fixes will improve squad stability and lessen the risk of your squad getting split up when joining a game. Keep gaming, and keep sending us your feedback so we can hunt down any outstanding squad issues.

*Default Server Region Setting: Improved!*
In the manual server browser on Xbox 360, there was an issue where US players would sometimes be defaulted to European servers. We rolled out a fix for this today. You can still set your preferred region(s) in the server browser, and it's a great tool to find your favorite servers, game modes, and gamer friends. Check out this handy guide for everything you can do with the console server browser, and let us know what you think!

*Game Stability: Improved!*
Today, we rolled out fixes for several game crash issues. Let us know if this fixes any issues you have had.

*Go Back to Karkand in December!*






Our dedicated Back to Karkand team continues to make awesome progress on this expansion pack, which will be available in December at no extra charge to everyone who pre-ordered Battlefield 3. If you didn’t pre-order, you’ll be able to purchase it for $14.99, 1200 Microsoft Points, or the equivalent in your local currency, at the same date.

It contains four of the most loved Battlefield 2 maps boldly re-imagined in Frostbite 2: Gulf of Oman, Sharqi Peninsula, Strike at Karkand, and Wake Island. You'll also get to patrol the battlefield with your favorite Battlefield 2 vehicles and weapons, and the expansion pack also features the return of the exciting variation on Conquest called Conquest Assault (more on that later). And for those of you who love your persistence, you'll get new "Assignments" to complete for unlocks (we'll talk more about Assignments soon)!

*Congratulations to Battlefield fan Simon W for naming and claiming our new control point!*






We asked and you delivered! We asked our creative community to name one of the redesigned control points on the upcoming Back to Karkand map Gulf of Oman.  We had over 18,000 submissions and tons of fantastic suggestions. However, there can only be one winner and that winner is Simon W. His control point name suggestion was Veteran's Retreat, which will be featured in the Gulf of Oman map in the Back to Karkand expansion pack in December. Back to Karkand Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus calls it "a great suggestion that gives our veteran Battlefield fans a well-deserved nod while fitting perfectly with the map theme." Congratulations, Simon, and thanks for helping us out with the name!

*Physical Warfare Pack for all*






All of our players will be happy to know that Physical Warfare Pack will be available to everyone in the future!  The Physical Warfare Pack contains the Type 88 LMG, DAO-12 Shotgun, SKS Sniper Rifle flash suppressor, and flechette ammunition for the DAO-12 Shotgun. Stay tuned to the Battlefield Blog for more information on exact timing for this.


*Your chance to chat with EA's Peter Moore*
Here's your chance to talk Battlefield 3 with EA COO Peter Moore. Our live-stream event with Peter is this coming Saturday, November 5th from 19:00 - 20:00 GMT.  We'll be talking all-things Battlefield and taking your questions. Head on over to this Battlelog thread to submit your question and, if you're lucky, we'll ask your question live!

We hope you enjoy all we have in store for our Battlefield fans. Thanks to all of you for supporting us and we'll see you on the Battlefield! For any feedback or contact needs, see below:

You want to leave feedback about your game experience? Head to the Battlelog forums.

You need help with Battlefield 3? Head to the EA Help Center where we will take care of you.

Need help with Origin? Head to the Origin Help Center where you can get in touch with our experts at Origin.

Want to learn how to use the server browser on console? Check out this handy tutorial we made.

You want to squad up with your buddies? Here's a step-by-step guide that explains all.



Re:  Conquest Assault in Back To Karkand.  



Spoiler






> *Conquest: Assault Lines*
> A new gamemode variant exclusive to the Battlefield 2142: Northern Strike booster pack, this gamemode is similar to Assault. The EU team begins with a single, uncapturable base, while the PAC team has all the remaining control points. However, the PAC home base cannot be captured unless the EU team controls all the other flags on the map, forcing more defense onto flags that have already been captured. If the PAC flag is captured, all players on the EU team receive an award. However, if the PAC manages to recapture a base, the round will continue. If they recapture their home base, the EU is eligible to receive the award again.
> 
> *Conquest: Double Assault Lines*
> ...



Under certain conditions, you take all of the bases and "cap out" your opponent. 

It could be a lot harder to recover from a near cap-out than it was in BF2, because in BF2, you don't know if the enemy is capping one of your flags until it flips sides.  You don't get a progress report as your flag goes down   I noticed this right off the first time I played BFBC2.  One of the ways they speed up game play for console kiddies.



Battlefield 3 - A Comprehensive Guide to Damaging Tanks

Know your Unlocks - Air Radar

A Battlefield 3 server page has also been setup showing server status for Xbox LIVE, Playstation Network, PC game servers and Battlelog. 



Spoiler









Battlefield 3 R8 Server Released



Spoiler



DICE rolled out a new Battlefield 3 server build today (R8). Again this update is only for server owners. Players do not need to do anything. Changes are listed below.



> Crashfixes
> RCON bugfixes; banList.add can now ban on player name
> Fixes for team & squad handling, both during and between rounds






Battlelog Update #2



Spoiler



By: ogabrielson

Since the day of launching Battlelog we have been working hard on adding new features and fixing issues. Today we’ve rolled out many of those fixes on Battlelog. The list below shows the biggest changes that we think you guys will appreciate.
The update that took place this morning contained over 100 fixes(!). This number is of course impressive but what’s more exciting is that a vast majority of these new features are based on your feedback on our Get Satisfaction forum. Thanks to you being so active there we can pinpoint what requests are in demand even faster. Next to each change in the list there’s a link to the corresponding feedback thread. 

We monitor the Get Satisfaction forums on a daily basis and try to get a picture of what you guys want implemented or fixed. Worth mentioning is that community moderators, support and DICE developers are participating. So if you have feedback or just want to vote for ideas (use the star icon), use the yellow tab on the left side of the page. Thanks for taking the time submitting feedback. As always, we are listening! 

*Change list*

*More Server Browser filters*
Even more filters have been added to the browser. How about filtering on game size, map rotation and password protection? Free slot searching has also been improved with added options. Requested by Power2ouse among others in this thread.

*“Remember me” feature for sign in*
When logging in you now have the option to remember your credentials. This allows you to sign right in next time you visit Battlelog, even if you close your browser. Requested by dannyboi among others Get Satisfaction.

*Fixed server pinging problems in Internet Explorer 8/9 under “Protected mode”*
Due to browser settings in Internet Explorer, server pings did not appear in the Server Browser and has now been fixed. This only affected Internet Explorer, Chrome and Firefox work as intended. Requested by FixWithFirepower among others. More info in these 2 threads on Get Satisfaction.

*Play button next to server name for faster joining*
When hovering a server in the Server Browser list, a play button will appear to the left. Clicking it will get you right into the action, even faster than before. Requested by dibley1973 among others in this thread.

*Punkbuster check before game launch*
Prior to launching the game, Battlelog will now check if Punkbuster has been correctly installed. This should fix the “Kicked by administrator” message some of you got after playing a few minutes. Get Satisfaction.

*Refresh buttons for “Favourites” and “History” lists in Server Browser*
The listing of your previous or favourite servers now features a refresh button in the top left. This will make refreshing your list of servers much easier! Requested by Rave-UK among others in this thread.

*Server Browser now remembers sort order*
Searching for servers now automatically remembers your sorting order in the server browser. Requested by NyanPrime among others in this thread.
Reminder about Battlelog's URL when signing in from Origin
Visiting Battlelog from Origin is a handy way of getting started as it will sign you right in. But you can also visit Battlelog from any computer and sign in like you would on any other page. Bookmarking your favorite pages can be very helpful!



Planet Battlefield - BF3: Back to Karkand Trailer Screencaps & 1080P download



Spoiler



Friday, 4 November, 2011 at 15:49 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
Take a closer look at the Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand premiere trailer with these 28 1080p screencaps from the trailer. You can also grab the 1080p 60 fps trailer from FilePlanet below. 

<visit site to view screen shots>

Download HD Trailer (216 MB)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2011)

i keep getting this : You were disconnected from EA online, started today :S

dunno why, i have resetted my router, running cable from it, i havent changed a single thing


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2011)

So you get some dumb tags for sp missions nice


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 5, 2011)

Planning on setting up a Mumble server with 20 slots. Let me know via PM or post what you think.  Mumble is supposed to have the lowest latency of the VOIP clients.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Planning on setting up a Mumble server with 20 slots. Let me know via PM or post what you think.  Mumble is supposed to have the lowest latency of the VOIP clients.



I think Teamspeak works fine. It's in place, paid for and people already use it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think Teamspeak works fine. It's in place, paid for and people already use it.



eh, I get massive lag on some servers even though the reported ping is usually <=60ms. I just figure that the features and benefits we can get from mumble is worth trying even if it is only a few. the mumble server is only $2 for 20 slots.


----------



## purecain (Nov 5, 2011)

just seen this.... i lol'd....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeN9ZZgGIkI&NR=1


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think Teamspeak works fine. It's in place, paid for and people already use it.



I have no probs with TS. I may drop my 1080p though for the night and see how I do. Shit I have a 27" 2 ft from my face. 
Quit doing the projector. 720p is not getting it. Hey Death have you learned to fly choppers in BF3 ? I'm looking to have 
a team mate. I'll mech and gun. We kill it brother. Of course those stingers you have to be really good at flying.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah they need to take mortar's out of multiplayer. that shit is so whack


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 5, 2011)

well, Here is the Mumble info should you guys wish to test it out. 

tpumumble.murmur.nfoservers.com:14910

here is the link for mumble:

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Just went on a M1 Abrams rampage on Caspian, 18-3 and three combat efficiency ribbons, Ruskies kept camping Antenna putting up spawnpoints and such. Thermal Optics + Cannister + Reactive Armor. No one except this heli pilot at times would help me though despite spotting and a lot of time and I had to keep charging back and fishing them out by myself (also I was in a squad with cadaveca, triptex and scrizz; msg'd for help at A but mb they didnt see or were all on TS together). Woulda been at least 18-2 but I got bored and frustrated with these guys hiding and drove over the cliff near the flag and bastard finally C4'd me.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well, Here is the Mumble info should you guys wish to test it out.
> 
> tpumumble.murmur.nfoservers.com:14910
> 
> ...



Love Mumble, used it for a guild chat when I played RIFT. Had no problems with it with guildies in Australia, NZ and US.

You can configure your own server with Murmur and not have to worry about monthly costs either.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah they need to take mortar's out of multiplayer. that shit is so whack



no they don't, I just unlocked it 
now i need to get a map an d use it



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Just went on a M1 Abrams rampage on Caspian, 18-3 and three combat efficiency ribbons, Ruskies kept camping Antenna putting up spawnpoints and such. Thermal Optics + Cannister + Reactive Armor. No one except this heli pilot at times would help me though despite spotting and a lot of time and I had to keep charging back and fishing them out by myself (also I was in a squad with cadaveca, triptex and scrizz; msg'd for help at A but mb they didnt see or were all on TS together). Woulda been at least 18-2 but I got bored and frustrated with these guys hiding and drove over the cliff near the flag and bastard finally C4'd me.



we were all on TS. lol
I was even telling you stuff. gues you weren't on.... 
i blame digi


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 5, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah they need to take mortar's out of multiplayer. that shit is so whack



Did you just use the word "whack"? I haven't heard that word since it went out of style in 1998. Bringing back the oldies I see.



Scrizz said:


> no they don't, I just unlocked it
> now i need to get a map an d use it



They do not need to be removed. Mortars are a lot harder to kill people with than you think. If you got killed by one it was because you were either camping or clustered up around people camping. Once you unlock and use a Mortar yourself you will see how crap they really are. Hell once I used one for myself, I stopped getting killed by them. I haven't been hit with a mortar in like 4 days now.

Side note. If you are approaching a guy on a mortar, do it from his left side. He can see clearly on the right side of his screen since the map is not in the way. And you cannot get his tags because the mortar kinda counts as a vehicle like the stationary emplacements, so just shoot the mofo. If someone does know how to get the takedown animation when people are on stationaries or the mortar, do tell.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2011)

yay, whoever was flying with me tonight on caspian border thanks for the following practice. I almost had you i think too at the end. I got 50 points towards my flares do when you were amount to go down i shot you a few. 

Oh and guys if you didnt know you can land the jets. I did, and i also pulled a 9/11 on the Antenna on Caspian Border on accident lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 5, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Love Mumble, used it for a guild chat when I played RIFT. Had no problems with it with guildies in Australia, NZ and US.
> 
> You can configure your own server with Murmur and not have to worry about monthly costs either.



Eh, my Upload is too low. 1mbps up. not to mention my router fucking sucks. I suspect that is one of my main problems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Im interested in some coop but I wanna completet a couple SP missions first which I will soon.
> 
> Rage tags:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5oW0R.jpg



How do we get these?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do we get these?



i assumed they were fake, if not i want lone wolf


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah the tags are a joke.

Yeah ok I am installing TS today. Can't (nor want) to always use my Mic but I can at least listen to and follow orders and/or suggestions.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They do not need to be removed. Mortars are a lot harder to kill people with than you think. If you got killed by one it was because you were either camping or clustered up around people camping. Once you unlock and use a Mortar yourself you will see how crap they really are. Hell once I used one for myself, I stopped getting killed by them. I haven't been hit with a mortar in like 4 days now.



Mortar is good against... mortar. 

I believe if you hit the mortar with another mortar it will kill the user in 1 hit.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah the tags are a joke.
> 
> Yeah ok I am installing TS today. Can't (nor want) to always use my Mic but I can at least listen to and follow orders and/or suggestions.



Dude, get in the TS, and say hi. The big reason that noone was doing the same as you were last night, even though we were in a squad, was becuase as a squad, minus you, we were all focused on the same goal, which you had no idea of.

BF3 greatly rewards teamplay, so we gotta play as a team, we need to approach each objective as a team, and we need to communicate as a team. That teamwork is 100% the reason that all of us guys in TS can enter a server, and then take over, especially if on the losing team.

And I gotta say, there's some real good guys on the TS, too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Mortar is good against... mortar.
> 
> I believe if you hit the mortar with another mortar it will kill the user in 1 hit.



Yep, you hit anyone dead on with a shell, you kill anyone. Mortar is great, when not mortaring I have maybe been killed by it 3 or 4 times, very rarely. They funneled these maps so damn bad that it promotes camping and stalements, and mortars break that up, I've got quite a few triple kills with mortar strikes because people huddle together so much. But someone on the other team with a mortar then makes it complicating, you need to fire then move, fire then move. I've gone solo mortaring vs 5 people mortaring on the other team, was not easy, think they got me a few times, but I was holding my own, just need to move quickly.

Mortar is great if you are good at using it, I kind of feel like a cheap ass using it, but it's balanced simply because mortar on the other team. To mortar you have to be in the wide open (I have killed myself with building rubble numerous times), so you are wide open to being hit with a mortar. 

**EDIT**
They finally added Mortar kills, I have 298, more than any gun, but I been switching between LMGs trying to find the one I like.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting factoid.  According to BFStats there are 170,000 people playing BF3 on PC currently.  As a frame of reference, TF2 according to Steam has peaked at 56k so far today.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 5, 2011)

Bumped my longest headshot to 595m! I am very proud of myself , no medal for it though lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey nice



cadaveca said:


> Dude, get in the TS, and say hi. The big reason that noone was doing the same as you were last night, even though we were in a squad, was becuase as a squad, minus you, we were all focused on the same goal, which you had no idea of.
> 
> BF3 greatly rewards teamplay, so we gotta play as a team, we need to approach each objective as a team, and we need to communicate as a team. That teamwork is 100% the reason that all of us guys in TS can enter a server, and then take over, especially if on the losing team.
> 
> And I gotta say, there's some real good guys on the TS, too.



I know I know but I have my own reasons for shying away from using voice like you have yours for using a controller (tho mine are not physical) but I got it installed now and will use. At least to hear like I said tho I do have a mic hooked up too. 

Last night I'm glad I wasn't on though cause I would not have been pwing at A alone or not...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2011)

random said:


> Bumped my longest headshot to 595m! I am very proud of myself , no medal for it though lol.



Maybe Sandal will give you an ENCHANTMENT for it 

You at least have the bragging rights of having the longest headshot of all your friends (I'm assuming, that's a pretty beast distance).

Also,

Just a note to all the config'ers out there. I think War Tapes combined with an *unchecked* enhanced stereo option is the best for directional sound (using sound to your advantage in multiplayer). Until I turned enhanced stereo off, I didn't have those cat-like reflexed snapping my view towards the sound of gunfire like I can pull off in other games.

Note: I am using an ASUS Xonar DX with Sennheiser PC 350's, so stereo sound.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

Cool will give that a shot. I have CMSS 3D + a good pair of Senns too.


----------



## Recus (Nov 5, 2011)

purecain said:


> just seen this.... i lol'd....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeN9ZZgGIkI&NR=1



In reality...


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 5, 2011)

one thing i really cant wait to try with a team when i have stuff unlocked 

bunch of people in back with smoke bombs in there mortar covering the area while i run in with irnv scope on and WTFPWN people like a boss

i did love smoking bomb sites out as assault on bfbc2 then planting


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Mortar is good against... mortar.
> 
> I believe if you hit the mortar with another mortar it will kill the user in 1 hit.



yeah when your in seine crossing and your pinned down on your side spawn with enemies in buildings and a few  tanks and launching mortars you have nothing really you can do. Pop out get killed by a snipe in a building, stay hidden get killed by mortar or tank


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 5, 2011)

i do hate just joining a server to get base raped and go 0-10 before new map


----------



## purecain (Nov 5, 2011)

i just played for an hour or 3 and saw people making really basic mistakes... there should be a bunch of servers you can only get on if your skill is high enough....

i just cant get on with ignorant people on there... and why when you'll earn points from it do they not drop ammo... and using the anti air to damage every vehicle in your own base shooting down any choppers that took off FULL. i'm going out before i put my pc through the window...


----------



## xenocide (Nov 5, 2011)

purecain said:


> i just played for an hour or 3 and saw people making really basic mistakes... there should be a bunch of servers you can only get on if your skill is high enough....
> 
> i just cant get on with ignorant people on there... and why when you'll earn points from it do they not drop ammo... and using the anti air to damage every vehicle in your own base shooting down any choppers that took off FULL. i'm going out before i put my pc through the window...



Welcome to online gaming. It's painfully obvious in a game like this with a very high skill curve...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Mortar is good against... mortar.
> 
> I believe if you hit the mortar with another mortar it will kill the user in 1 hit.



Yep 

Ok why all the hate for mortar anyways,Play a rush map with 32-64 men camping the m-coms .Good luck arming them with out mortars.Gee-sh I use it if the team is bottled up at a certain point,Take M-com A on Metro rush,I bet those cry babies who said" No Tank" on that map wish they had one now.Mortars are good at getting the team out of pickle,But as a straight out weapon it is no good,How many of you on Bazzar wish that Alley cap was not the stale mate it gets to be...call some mortars in......The one thing i notice about the last 3 days using mortar,Is if the guy is engineer and said guy switch kits and to do a quick mortar flashes up then bam your dead and when it switches back to kill cam the dude that got you is using recon or any other kit but support.Watch for the kit switch hax.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 5, 2011)

Recus said:


> In reality...



Huh? This is beta footage and 97 of these problems have been corrected already, so fail.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 5, 2011)

Mumble for the Win!!!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Any idea when a patch is being released?
This game is still unplayable with the rubberband effect.

I've tried all the tips and fixes for this issue but nothing helps at all!

Also, why is it when I turn RAW mouse input on it messes everything up?
Like. I move the mouse right, it goes in slow motion and it's delayed by 5 seconds?!?!?!?!
I can't even press the Esc button right away as it needs to wait 5 seconds before it notices I have pressed it?!?!?!

I really want to play this game probably and I can't believe that I'm still waiting for enjoy it after a week


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2011)

This rubberbanding has got to be your connection. Get an IP of a server and do some ping and traceroutes and such and see if you are getting lots of packet loss.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This rubberbanding has got to be your connection. Get an IP of a server and do some ping and traceroutes and such and see if you are getting lots of packet loss.



Servers are laggy as shit .... bad crap hardware at their end.

Found eurofighters.org 64 slot , europe , caspian border only , conquest large , best server currently for me , some people still lagging, those are individuals, zero server-lag.

Also the game becomes laggy if 2 vehicles collide ... that's a very weird bug and this stuff happend in so old games, network code :/, come on DICE.


Also take a look at this http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/132957565024878592


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 5, 2011)

It's weird how it works fine for some and others it doesn't.  I'm one of the happy ones.  Not really seen any probs apart from the EA backend issue.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Recus said:


> In reality...



As said beta footage, you are starting to sound like Frick #2 



H82LUZ73 said:


> Yep
> 
> Ok why all the hate for mortar anyways,Play a rush map with 32-64 men camping the m-coms .Good luck arming them with out mortars.Gee-sh I use it if the team is bottled up at a certain point,Take M-com A on Metro rush,I bet those cry babies who said" No Tank" on that map wish they had one now.Mortars are good at getting the team out of pickle,But as a straight out weapon it is no good,How many of you on Bazzar wish that Alley cap was not the stale mate it gets to be...call some mortars in......The one thing i notice about the last 3 days using mortar,Is if the guy is engineer and said guy switch kits and to do a quick mortar flashes up then bam your dead and when it switches back to kill cam the dude that got you is using recon or any other kit but support.Watch for the kit switch hax.



Mortars don't work well for the alley flag on Grand Bazaar. Those stupid tarp canvases above that flag actually stop mortars from hitting the ground. Sometimes you will get lucky and weave one between the tarps for a kill, but it's not very often.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This rubberbanding has got to be your connection. Get an IP of a server and do some ping and traceroutes and such and see if you are getting lots of packet loss.



Ah it's nothing to do with my connection, I first thought that it was but after testing I found nothing wrong with it!
My brother experienced this for the first 2 days but now his runs perfectly and we both have the exact same system?!?!?!?! yet his runs perfectly and mine continues to suffer!
Makes no sense at all  :shadedshu

I Do believe it's something to do with EA. But once the patch is released and if my problem persists I will reformat my system and hope to god that sorts my issue out!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> My brother experienced this for the first 2 days but now his runs perfectly and we both have the exact same system?!?!?!?! yet his runs perfectly and mine continues to suffer!
> Makes no sense at all  :shadedshu
> 
> I Do believe it's something to do with EA



Those two lines of thought collide into a flaming pile of failing dung.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2011)

Load times without Origin
Video

What he's implying is that Origin is effecting load times.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've had no lag or rubberbanding.


----------



## DOM (Nov 6, 2011)

i wish i could play keeps locking up my comp tryed stock clocks on everything 2 psu crapola fu bf3 lol


----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2011)

DOM said:


> i wish i could play keeps locking up my comp tryed stock clocks on everything 2 psu crapola fu bf3 lol



Used to happen to my really shortly obtained GTX 570, do you have the latest BIOS update for it? It apparently improves DX11 stability and I know you've tried stock clocks but you should also try bump the voltage by .025 and see if you still get crashes.


----------



## DOM (Nov 6, 2011)

random said:


> Used to happen to my really shortly obtained GTX 570, do you have the latest BIOS update for it? It apparently improves DX11 stability and I know you've tried stock clocks but you should also try bump the voltage by .025 and see if you still get crashes.


 Well it had been fine until the browser update and then my gig mb craped out after a reboot now I'm on q6600 XD but ill try that but mine locks up and I have to do a hard reboot 

also i been able to play anything else at stock volts with an oc its just this game


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 6, 2011)

just smoked a bowl, anybody want to play? I want to do co-op if anyone interested. PM me MontagesnMore


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 6, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> just smoked a bowl



Keep that stuff to your self.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah...I'm the last guy to have a problem with that (understatement of the century) but there's no real need to mention it here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2011)

Killing someone with a mortar is just so hilariously satisfying. I was playing on a server last night where there was a whole squad of us popping motars and getting double and tripple kills all over the place.

The amount of verbal abuse we were getting in chat made me lol so hard, I would have gone to play the objective and help the team capture points but i came top of the board with a score of 35/0 or something in the end anyway lol. 

the mortar is the ultimate troll weapon...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> just smoked a bowl, anybody want to play? I want to do co-op if anyone interested. PM me MontagesnMore



Just bricked a router. Let's play.........


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 6, 2011)

This game is buggy it shouldn't of been released it craps out frame lag all type of problems, I'm glad i paid $37 and no more for it.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> This game is buggy it shouldn't of been released *it craps out frame lag all type of problems*, I'm glad i paid $37 and no more for it.



that made no sense


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 6, 2011)

random said:


> that made no sense



Sorry thought you could read in other words this games a peace of crap until they fix the bugs, ill be playing half way though a match and the game will just stop responding, They mite of fixed the falling though the floor problem but the rest of the bugs are still there.


----------



## Recus (Nov 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As said beta footage, you are starting to sound like Frick #2





TheLaughingMan said:


> Huh? This is beta footage and 97 of these problems have been corrected already, so fail.



Thank you, Captain Obvious.

But graphics doesn't look photo realistic.



purecain said:


> just seen this.... i lol'd....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeN9ZZgGIkI&NR=1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2011)

i cant play until i fix my net connection

i can play all games just fine, but not BF3

and cant download stuff either, so somethings wrong :S


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 6, 2011)

their has to be some real reason for this games spamodic workings ie even those like me who now seem to have it running fine have occasional lockups and this is the only game ive ever played that needed me to up volts on a gpu (does work tho) something is not right here.

all these failing gamers cant be wrong all the time ,theirs peeps had it workin now it aint and vice versa, presently mine works but ive no real faith in it not crashin still


----------



## digibucc (Nov 6, 2011)

Recus said:


> But graphics doesn't look photo realistic.


i can't tell if you're joking or not. i hope so.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> all these failing gamers cant be wrong all the time ,theirs peeps had it workin now it aint and vice versa, presently mine works but ive no real faith in it not crashin still



i guess i count myself lucky. aside from the occasional server crash, my client is entirely stable. plays smooth and no hiccups. has since release, hopefully it stays so  good luck!



Volkszorn88 said:


> Keep that stuff to your self.


looks like i know who to stay away from, V


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 6, 2011)

what speeds volts and temps are you running those 5850s at digibuc when running bf3, just interested and did you have to up core v to your gpus for bf3?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 6, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> what speeds volts and temps are you running those 5850s at digibuc when running bf3, just interested and did you have to up core v to your gpus for bf3?



im running 2 in crossfire @ 755/1100. no volt changes. very small overclock, probably unnecessary. done right inside CCC. it sits around 60c unused, and jumps to about 75-80 under load. no problems yet afaik


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 6, 2011)

ive been running mine at 850 but with 1.25 v, the 5850 in mines still on air and gets to 78-85 so i do need to sort it, but thats why i asked because thats the max clocks this games stable at, i cant  run it faster even with 1.32 max v whereas, on all other games and benches i can run em at 900 (950 benching) at 1.25 volts well 1.288 at 950


----------



## digibucc (Nov 6, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ive been running mine at 850 but with 1.25 v, the 5850 in mines still on air and gets to 78-85 so i do need to sort it, but thats why i asked because thats the max clocks this games stable at, i cant  run it faster even with 1.32 max v whereas, on all other games and benches i can run em at 900 (950 benching) at 1.25 volts well 1.288 at 950



yeah i get into performance and testing when i get a new rig, but this one is now a few years old so i just use it. don't spend any time overclocking and only threw the small one on as it was CCC and i was right there.

in bf3 it works well, i haven't checked fps but when i was on all ultra except high tess and high shadow, i was staying just under 60 fps. i dropped most everything down to high and now get 60-70 consistently, in big maps with collisions and explosions and all. smooth and pretty


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> This game is buggy it shouldn't of been released it craps out frame lag all type of problems, I'm glad i paid $37 and no more for it.





random said:


> that made no sense





Live OR Die said:


> Sorry thought you could read in other words this games a peace of crap until they fix the bugs, ill be playing half way though a match and the game will just stop responding, They mite of fixed the falling though the floor problem but the rest of the bugs are still there.



Live OR Die just needs to learn how to use commas.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2011)

Sooo...I'm having parachute issues wtf. It's set to default space and I have used it successfully before early on but like three times I've died now cuz it ain't opening after bailing from a burning heli. Tried holding, tapping, yelling...?

Can anyone enlighten me here?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't really see why lots have people are having issues with it, i have had a few times were it has crashed to a white screen, but rarely. Other than that i have had zero issues with lag rubberbanding or any other problems. I am running all high and my fps is 35-60 ish using fraps and official 11.10 driver. Maybe i am just lucky, idk


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sooo...I'm having parachute issues wtf. It's set to default space and I have used it successfully before early on but like three times I've died now cuz it ain't opening after bailing from a burning heli. Tried holding, tapping, yelling...?
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me here?



One tap almost never works for me, at least I pancake quite a bit, too.  I fall back on the whack it till it opens.  It seems like there is a minimum altitude, or point of no return, which makes sense.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Live OR Die just needs to learn how to use commas.
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...718465_129446698464_10460524_1188776183_n.jpg


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Live OR Die just needs to learn how to use commas.
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...718465_129446698464_10460524_1188776183_n.jpg



You mean comas.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> You mean comas.



Nope.  Unless I missed your point.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> One tap almost never works for me, at least I pancake quite a bit, too.  I fall back on the whack it till it opens.  It seems like there is a minimum altitude, or point of no return, which makes sense.



Yeah such would make sense but as we know that wasn't the case in BC2. Hmm multiple whacks you say? I have been fairly low on eject I guess but more than 100 feet up.

In other news the general consensus seems to still be "all GPU" at 108P and above but Render.perfoverlayvisible 1 shows my CPU well below my GPUs (min of 2.5-5 depending on map and like min 40 for GPU) and I am kind of surprised. I plan to test with a higher overclock than 4Ghz though Im only gonna be able to squeeze out a few more hundred Mhz max so idk. HT does not cause stutter for me but it also didn't seem to help the min despite showing activity on multiple cores.

Curious what others think and/or are finding with this. Maybe should have it's own thread or I could hijack that dude's one re. stuttering.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 6, 2011)

you can't use the parachute as soon as you eject/fall/drop. there are two parts to the animation, one where momentum is high and your arms/hands are up and you are out of control falling, you cannot deploy it then. after that your hands will lower into a regular falling animation, then you can deploy the chute.

one hit works fine, it just needs to be during the second animation. hitting it as soon as you eject/fall/drop will not work 90% of the time as the momentum puts you into the out of control fall.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2011)

Gotcha.  I have noticed it doesn't work at high velocity, like when you exit a plane/heli that is careening sideways, I guess that's why.

Also, just played on a Grand Bazaar map with only 3 conquest points, A, B, and C.  It felt incomplete.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Recus said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious.
> 
> But graphics doesn't look photo realistic.



I shouldn't even need to dawn my suit and cape, you should realize you are posting something old that is no longer true, using your own words "in reality" you posted old footage that doesn't matter anymore.

And once again with my magical power..... it's a video game, not real life. You can thank me later.



MT Alex said:


> Also, just played on a Grand Bazaar map with only 3 conquest points, A, B, and C.  It felt incomplete.



Yeah I played an Operation Firestorm like that. I don't think I could play this game on consoles, the small maps would just kill it for me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> One tap almost never works for me, at least I pancake quite a bit, too.  I fall back on the whack it till it opens.  It seems like there is a minimum altitude, or point of no return, which makes sense.



agreed, in BC2 you could easily jump off a small cliff/off a building and ur chute would almost always open up, whereas in BF3 it doesnt seem to work as well >_<


----------



## DOM (Nov 6, 2011)

i still cant finish a match yay me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so anyone else getting this ? i just finished playing like 5 matches on cod bo and no lock ups wtf is up with bf3? is it origin or what??????????????????


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2011)

thirded.....My chute only seems to deploy only when im like 3 inches from leaving a red sticky mess on the floor. it comes up and i rise for 1inch as it slows me down and I literally 'bounce' off the floor then the chute dissapears and I take about 8-10% damage.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

DOM said:


> i still cant finish a match yay me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so anyone else getting this ? i just finished playing like 5 matches on cod bo and no lock ups wtf is up with bf3? is it origin or what??????????????????



I haven't had any issues, but we got cards from different camps. Might be best to check the forums on battlelog and see if any other NV users have had that issue.


----------



## DOM (Nov 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't had any issues, but we got cards from different camps. Might be best to check the forums on battlelog and see if any other NV users have had that issue.


 well it was running fine before the browser update and when my 2600k rig was working, it quit working right after playing bf3. i rebooted and it didnt work :shadedshu

so now going to order a asus gene-z cuz im poor and hope it didnt kill the cpu 

i googled and seems alot have lock ups i tryed the repair instill and updated PB im just about had it cuz bf3 is a nice game but this isnt even cool 

i guess wife has some kind of powers cuz she said she wish i didnt have a comp that night 2600k rig went out


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok cool glad I'm not the only person who has killed himself this way!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2011)

Another problem i seem to be having with the game is shock paddles - They just dont seem to work half the time.

I see a team mate get hit and i do a dolpin dive and try to revive him. but im only he floor shocking him for like the 5th or 6th fucking time before he respawns and the same dude that killed him, comes and kills me while im still trying to revive him.


Shock paddles dont work if youre standing up.
Shock paddles ONLY work and work randomly when youre crouched or prone. 

Ive acutally raged 2 games because the shock paddles worked 1 in 10 times when i tried to revive team mates and it annoys me so bad


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 6, 2011)

I just played a round where the same two idiot teammates kept killing me because they can't figure out the blue triangle over my head means I'm a friendly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think once the skull disappears you cant revive after that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive acutally raged 2 games because the shock paddles worked 1 in 10 times when i tried to revive team mates and it annoys me so bad



Yeah I and others are finding similar inconsistencies with knifing as well and not sure if by design (e.g. more difficult in the name of being more realistic and requiring more skill than BC2 as this game is supposed to generally) or if bugs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2011)

tigger said:


> I think once the skull disappears you cant revive after that.



I got to them before the skull dissapears - Im not that slow you know,


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a hillarious time playing sniper ninja commando co-op with TheMailMan last night. I wish I would of recorded it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2011)

I had next to no issues. Browser plugin update later, now I got random crashing and disconnects.



erocker said:


> I had a hillarious time playing sniper ninja commando co-op with TheMailMan last night. I wish I would of recorded it.



I heard about that situation and the total disregard for hostage safety.


----------



## jgrahl (Nov 6, 2011)

DOM said:


> i still cant finish a match yay me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so anyone else getting this ? i just finished playing like 5 matches on cod bo and no lock ups wtf is up with bf3? is it origin or what??????????????????



yeah, i've been having similar problems since friday evening


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha awesome if you minimize the game and then hover over the icon in taskbar the little preview displays the game in real time...

Hey here is a FOV fix for SP and COOP:

http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/battlefield-3


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 6, 2011)

Im so glad you guys changed the server so a few people can practice in vehicles and such. Its given me the opportunity to help people learn the basics of flying jets and what not. 

Good game Alex and REAYTH, you guys got the upgrades to get started and are getting better.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, it was really helpful, and I got my controller mostly the way I like it.  I just wish the gun had a floating piper, and that I had more moves than just flying around in a huge circle until I find something


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 6, 2011)

Vehicle customization for dummies,  (like me).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2011)

What is the best FOV for 16:10 1920x1200? 

27" screen.


Gaming on Mumble 2nite. all welcome


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2011)

The PDW-R is the best Person Defense Weapon hands down. The extended mag brings the magazine up to 30+1 in the pipe. It is stable, decent stopping power fair accuracy up to mid-range, and shots very fast.

Second is the UMP-45, then MP7.

The P-90 shoots wild at full auto and has little stopping power. It is ok at close range and/or in closed corridors. Do not fire it on single shot mod as it will take 9 to 11 shots to kill someone. Plenty of time for them to move out of the way or kill you back.

The black camo is called Spec Ops Camouflage and it is at rank 42.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2011)

9-11 shots to kill? wtf


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2011)

For us non-adept jet pilots who still want to take them for a leisurely stroll, here's how it's done.


----------



## jgrahl (Nov 7, 2011)

*possible fix for 32 bit operating systems only*

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489427021500/

you have to increase the user virtual address space.

it seems to have worked for me, i was crashing after about 2-5 minutes and i thought it was a memory leak.

solution, increase available memory


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 7, 2011)

please explain this ... Rush Match in that island map Kharg Island a guy he knew too well how flying he is at veteran 1 so i assume he playing day and night to get to that level since the game is out.... no one managed to destroy his plane because with the flare is virtually impossible all unlocks maxed out. 

At the end of match has about 42 kills with 2 deaths.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2011)

jgrahl said:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489427021500/
> 
> you have to increase the user virtual address space.
> 
> ...



what the hell are you doing on a 32 bit OS?


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 7, 2011)

Why am i so alone in the TS huh you guys no love me?


----------



## xenocide (Nov 7, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> please explain this ... Rush Match in that island map Kharg Island a guy he knew too well how flying he is at veteran 1 so i assume he playing day and night to get to that level since the game is out.... no one managed to destroy his plane because with the flare is virtually impossible all unlocks maxed out.
> 
> At the end of match has about 42 kills with 2 deaths.



Flare has a cooldown does it not?  So wait for him to pop it and fire a rocket.  I have seen some situations where it's annoying to stop players, but short of encountering this 1 cheater (he was rank 41 in 7h with 3200spm, and went 5x-5/6 3 games in a row), I haven't seen any where it's impossible.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 7, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Flare has a cooldown does it not?  So wait for him to pop it and fire a rocket.  I have seen some situations where it's annoying to stop players, but short of encountering this 1 cheater (he was rank 41 in 7h with 3200spm, and went 5x-5/6 3 games in a row), I haven't seen any where it's impossible.





They have a re-charging time true, but the rocket did not have time to reach it throws them off the plane again... 

The only way was to use a tank to bring it down, i  pulled down ( also in Bad company 2 ) helicopters and planes when they fly low enough that the trajectory with your tank is good and you could shoot i get really a great satisfaction when happens 


I saw many many of them, day 2 of the release people already get the 40 level...  :shadedshu

YEAH ONLY IN CALL OF DUTY GAMES CHEATING EXIST YEAH SOO TRUE !!!   F...ck OFF WHO STILL THINK THIS !!


----------



## xenocide (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheating is more common in CoD games because they only use VAC from Steam, which as a CS player, I can tell you is very weak.  Punkbuster, even with all of its flaws, is much better at detecting cheaters.  I have played a lot of BF3, and only encountered 1 cheater.  That's a pretty damn good ratio if you do ask me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 7, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Why am i so alone in the TS huh you guys no love me?



eh some of us use Mumble.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 7, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> eh some of us use Mumble.



Then whats to mumble im looking for some people to run with.. going at it solo isnt that fun


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 7, 2011)

by some death means himself and maybe 1 other lolz


----------



## jgrahl (Nov 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what the hell are you doing on a 32 bit OS?



i dont remember why i purchased a 32 bit win 7. I think i just made a mistake when purchasing it. then after i had already opened it, it was too late.  I can't return opened software where i bought it.

i plan on purchasing win7 64 bit and upgrading to an LGA 2011 motherboard


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> eh some of us use Mumble.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> by some death means himself and maybe 1 other lolz



Actually no one is using it. Oh, and mumble sucks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 7, 2011)

i gave him the benefit of the doubt and figured death + 1 lolz


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah wtf What is wrong with TS? Why this Mumble shit too all of sudden?

Y U MUST COMPLICATE?


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah wtf What is wrong with TS? Why this Mumble shit too all of sudden?
> 
> Y U MUST COMPLICATE?



Nothing is wrong with TS. Use that. I've been dealing with sound issues all weekend. Fixed now!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 7, 2011)

TS uses more bandwidth than Mumble and Mumble has better Codecs as well as lower latency. 
"If you want the best you can get right now for VOIP you better look at Mumble.
here’s not much more to ask for – you get great audio quality and latency, in game overlay is a part of Mumble, directional audio can hook into games, nested channels, awesome multi-platform support, and probably others I can’t think to mention. The only negative is that although user and group control is great once you get the users created . . . creating them is not exactly straightforward.
Mumble has actively working background noise filtration that can be the difference between hearing your teammate the first time and losing critical time asking “WTF?”." --TimeDoctor

http://timedoctor.org/2008/06/an_overview_of_current_voip/


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> TS uses more bandwidth than Mumble and Mumble has better Codecs as well as lower latency.
> "If you want the best you can get right now for VOIP you better look at Mumble.
> here’s not much more to ask for – you get great audio quality and latency, in game overlay is a part of Mumble, directional audio can hook into games, nested channels, awesome multi-platform support, and probably others I can’t think to mention. The only negative is that although user and group control is great once you get the users created . . . creating them is not exactly straightforward.
> Mumble has actively working background noise filtration that can be the difference between hearing your teammate the first time and losing critical time asking “WTF?”." --TimeDoctor
> ...



Meh, it still gives me feedback loops with different hardware. People know Teamspeak, have Teamspeak installed, use Teamspeak, it's listed in the OP to use Teamspeak, I think I'll stick with Teamspeak. If TS fails, I'll just join a party in Battlelog.

Oh, lol. Replace Legit-Btness with erocker and Killzone 3 with Battlefield 3.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 7, 2011)

I've used every VoIP service that has popped up since 2000, and to be honest, Mumble isn't anything special.  They don't off anything Ventrilo hasn't been doing for several years.  TeamSpeak is kind of old compared to even Vent, but Mumble isn't some sort of cutting edge technology that everyone MUST use.  It suffers from all the issues Ventrilo does (Delay being the only noticable one).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

had an awesome night of Battlefield with Ufgy20 and Chaotic. WIth some help of ufgy giving me some tips on jet combat i was finally able to disable my first aircraft while in a jet and i got my flares. Time to get the heatseakers!


----------



## rampage (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuck, now origin has decided that BF3 is not installed on me,  BF3 is starting to shit me big time now

End Rant.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I've used every VoIP service that has popped up since 2000, and to be honest, Mumble isn't anything special.  They don't off anything Ventrilo hasn't been doing for several years.  TeamSpeak is kind of old compared to even Vent, but Mumble isn't some sort of cutting edge technology that everyone MUST use.  It suffers from all the issues Ventrilo does (Delay being the only noticable one).



you're thinking TS2, TS3 has been out for a while now and its a whole new ball game. literally zero latency, iOS and android clients, and far higher voice quality.


i still hesitate to call them VOIP however, that always has the connotation of calling PSTN/mobile phones to me, ala skype (or real VOIP, via ATA/SIP)


rampage: re-do the registry tweak so that it knows where it is, you removed the TM shite remember.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 7, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Why am i so alone in the TS huh you guys no love me?



U - F - G - Y
you ain't got no alibi.
you're ugly yeah yeah you're ufgy.

xD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Had a good night last night when I got back from army reserve duty, I didn't use the TS but I finally used the Support class and have gotten very fond of it. the T88 with first sight unlock is so fucking awesome. I went 20 and 2 in one match and I was called a hacker by some idiot with a shitty score. He kept spawning at the flag I was taking over thinking he would get me but I was setup so good that I could see all around the flag!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 9-11 shots to kill? wtf



The P90 can empty a 50 round clip in around 3 seconds. You just won't hit anything at that rate of fire. lol



Animalpak said:


> please explain this ... Rush Match in that island map Kharg Island a guy he knew too well how flying he is at veteran 1 so i assume he playing day and night to get to that level since the game is out.... no one managed to destroy his plane because with the flare is virtually impossible all unlocks maxed out.
> 
> At the end of match has about 42 kills with 2 deaths.



It takes more than one person to shot down a jet. No less than 2, preferable 3. The issue was most likely you were the only one actually trying to shot him down.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I got over 300 kills with the A-91... There're no weapons can go against it in close combat except 870MCS shotgun...

I killed 3 people that were standing next to each other WHILE they are shooting at me.

Rate of fire: 800

Yes it shoots faster than even PP-2000.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Had a good night last night when I got back from army reserve duty, I didn't use the TS but I finally used the Support class and have gotten very fond of it. the T88 with first sight unlock is so fucking awesome. I went 20 and 2 in one match and I was called a hacker by some idiot with a shitty score. He kept spawning at the flag I was taking over thinking he would get me but I was setup so good that I could see all around the flag!



Cool. Yeah I managed to go 15-0 on Canals last night and wasn't just in a tank or using one weapon the whole time. That's one of my new favorite maps now that I've realized the stationary AA on the carrier can hit infantry and ground vehicles as it isn't tucked away behind hills and trees as in other maps. Also laying mines on the boat landing when you're Russian is super effective and fun too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a sniper that is one shot kill? I know we do not have magnum ammo like BC2 but which sniper packs the best fire power?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmm I've had the A-91 for like a week and haven't even tried it yet. Partly cause been working on M4A1 star which is near.

I don't know for sure about sniper one shot; TLM (Gunny Sarge) will. I believe the answer is no if not a head shot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have found the M27 IAR one of the better rifles to use!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 7, 2011)

Type 88 LMG with thermal scope is my fave gun sofar. near 300 kills its what iv been working on after i maxed my engineer kit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Type 88 LMG with thermal scope is my fave gun sofar. near 300 kills its what iv been working on after i maxed my engineer kit.



I love T88! I use the Acog with it and works great! Can't wait until I get the forward grip. The bipod is OK but Im a run and gun. only time I prone is if I am taking a flag.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmm I don't like the T88 so much and had it since Day one via PWP. It's better with upgraded sight and such but still prefer the M249 and looking forward to further Support unlocks. Still playing mostly Engie to take advantage before they nerf the Stinger and fix the (likely) bug that allows you to deploy more than six mines if you die.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I got over 300 kills with the A-91... There're no weapons can go against it in close combat except 870MCS shotgun...
> 
> I killed 3 people that were standing next to each other WHILE they are shooting at me.
> 
> ...



Ummmm, the PP-2000 is a shit weapon. And I am sure the AEK-971, 1014 Shotgun, USAS-12, AS-VAL, PDW-R, and MP-7 will all do better at close range than the A-91. 

But the A-91 statistically seems to be the most balanced weapon for Engineers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea PP-2000 sucks compared to BC2. Its accuracy is very horrible


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea PP-2000 sucks compared to BC2. Its accuracy is very horrible



and its useless clip size


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

PP2000 and UMP are getting a buff (as are jets and sidearms for the record) while the only weapon yet reported to be getting nerfed that I can find is the Stinger.

MP1st


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I got over 300 kills with the A-91... There're no weapons can go against it in close combat except 870MCS shotgun...
> 
> I killed 3 people that were standing next to each other WHILE they are shooting at me.
> 
> ...



They will probably nerf it before I get it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 7, 2011)

So the general consensus is that I should close down the Mumble server? 
I'm only paying like $2/month for 20 slots.

Maybe my ping and packet loss troubles have been my FUBAR Routers? or my Switches? 

All i know is I get some serious feedback on TS when someone turns up their Mic. I have crystal clear audio on Mumble.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> U - F - G - Y
> you ain't got no alibi.
> you're ugly yeah yeah you're ufgy.
> 
> xD



I prefer to call him fugly.



brandonwh64 said:


> Is there a sniper that is one shot kill? I know we do not have magnum ammo like BC2 but which sniper packs the best fire power?



The SV98 will.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I prefer to call him fugly.
> 
> .



You be hating the fugly? your just jelly of my awesome skills at team carrying.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> PP2000 and UMP are getting a buff (as are jets and sidearms for the record) while the only weapon yet reported to be getting nerfed that I can find is the Stinger.
> 
> MP1st



Did they mention when the PP2000 was getting buffed. It is my next unlock. Tonight probably.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 7, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> So the general consensus is that I should close down the Mumble server?
> I'm only paying like $2/month for 20 slots.
> 
> Maybe my ping and packet loss troubles have been my FUBAR Routers? or my Switches?
> ...


Why pay for Mumble servers when there are so many free ones available. Most of the free ones even have 50 slots.

As for the Mumble vs TS3 discussion, I'd pick Mumble anytime of the day.
I will acknowledge that TS3 is a massive improvement over TS2 and is quite good.


And, for the on-topic discussion, I'm really enjoying BF3 so far. I'm only rank 15 at the moment, and I'm usually getting raped but I'm still enjoying the little time I've spent in the game since it came out. I've been quite busy lately


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love T88! I use the Acog with it and works great! Can't wait until I get the forward grip. The bipod is OK but Im a run and gun. only time I prone is if I am taking a flag.



wait till you get the M60E4 and use that, its kinda crappy at first but,

holo scrope + extended mag + foregrip = close to mid range combat with 200 rounds of supressing fire my favorite LMG period, I didnt care for the 249 or 240Bm the T88 felt shitty to me i kept going with the M27 or RPK 47 i can say now with 500 kills with an M60E4 its the best LMG in the game, even capable of long range supression with bipod and 4x

200 round mag means on the damavad peak map you can sweep a hallway 1 end to the other with a single belt and kill anything coming down said hallway pretty much forced forward gain as anything trying to shoot at you is eating bullets


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah looking forward to trying out the M60. Maybe I should play along with you in the meantime more often so I can pick it up!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 7, 2011)

feel free ill suicide if you want to try it on the TPU server


----------



## Abe504 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm I don't like the T88 so much and had it since Day one via PWP. It's better with upgraded sight and such but still prefer the M249 and looking forward to further Support unlocks. Still playing mostly Engie to take advantage before they nerf the Stinger and fix the (likely) bug that allows you to deploy more than six mines if you die.



I wondered about the mines thing. Love having all the mines plus the explosives add on. Tank killed instantly


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 7, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> You be hating the fugly? your just jelly of my awesome skills at team *crying*.



there, fixed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 7, 2011)

He's the most talented tandem cryer I have ever met.

Oh and I was just playing with you Scrizz, almost had you dead, but then you hid. Few min later my game just closed, got to go put a fuel pump in my truck anyways, maybe later tonight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah mines really help my KDR. Same in BC2. I just can't compete as well as many in pure infantry fighting. 

Though again, as in BC2, you are only supposed to be able to have 6 or 7 down at once and others should disappear but it seems after you die this gets reset regardless of how many are already deployed. Figure thats a bug so take advantage while you can.  

Hey Kurgan I noticed you play on Euro servers sometimes and I was curious why given the higher ping. Less tards and better teamwork?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2011)

*Data Cloud..*

Does anyone know how reliable Origin's data cloud is? Or has anyone reinstalled BF3 without loosing all there ranks and challenges? 

The reason I am asking is because I know Origin is still goin through some bugs. I would like to perform a fresh install of win7, but I don't want to loose everything. The would suck badly...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

That stuff is not stored local it's just in the cloud so I certainly hope it's reliable.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That stuff is not stored local it's just in the cloud so I certainly hope it's reliable.



Yeah I would assume so too, but I want to be 100% sure it will before I do a clean install. Anyone out there reinsall bf3 yet?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 7, 2011)

the data is stored much like BC2 was and 2142 and bf2 before it

your stats are fine snapshot you can reinstall the os. 

The info is saved on multiple servers which the data is linked to your account / email.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Does anyone know how reliable Origin's data cloud is? Or has anyone reinstalled BF3 without loosing all there ranks and challenges?
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I know Origin is still goin through some bugs. I would like to perform a fresh install of win7, but I don't want to loose everything. The would suck badly...



Ranks and such is no problem Re-installed BF3, completely deleting all data for it from the machine, 6 times now, including full downlaods of the app agian. Seems to work fine.


SP though, I dunno.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the fast replies.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah idk about SP saves. Probably local somewhere.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 7, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Why pay for Mumble servers when there are so many free ones available. Most of the free ones even have 50 slots.
> 
> As for the Mumble vs TS3 discussion, I'd pick Mumble anytime of the day.
> I will acknowledge that TS3 is a massive improvement over TS2 and is quite good.
> ...



PM me some suggestions please. Where are these free ones?


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 8, 2011)

i will be on all night tonight and in the TS. if you ever need that tandem cryer to clear out the enemy forces hit me up


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 8, 2011)

this guy epic

Battlefield 3 - Sniper Shotgun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=youtu.be

I use my superior swedish education and I built myself this state of the art and viking technology : a sniper-shotgun - I AM FUCKING GENIUS !

dont attempt this you need to be a viking to do this alot of pressure


----------



## DOM (Nov 8, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> this guy epic
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Sniper Shotgun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=youtu.be
> ...


that's some funny shit LOL... wish I can play hope when I get my asus gene-z tomorrow I can play again 


Anyone know a fix on my main OS I don't got the weapon unlocks and I can't see my ping but on my benching OS/hd I can ???

But right now they both still lock up still fml and fu ea


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> PP2000 and UMP are getting a buff (as are jets and sidearms for the record) while the only weapon yet reported to be getting nerfed that I can find is the Stinger.
> 
> MP1st



I agree with all of those except nurfing the stingers. Its so damned hard to hit a jet with one, way not be a one hit kill.

Whatever, as long as my .44 goes back to its beta glory I will live through.


----------



## purecain (Nov 8, 2011)

recon is for pussies.... funny video man....


----------



## DOM (Nov 8, 2011)

purecain said:


> recon is for pussies.... funny video man....



then I must have a big one lmao I use recon a lot but I don't just camp like most do ill use the rifle when Ur 5ft away lol 

But I don't get sometimes I get killed when I'm far away with an auto wtf haha


----------



## xenocide (Nov 8, 2011)

DOM said:


> then I must have a big one lmao I use recon a lot but I don't just camp like most do ill use the rifle when Ur 5ft away lol
> 
> But I don't get sometime I get killed when I'm far away with a auto wtf haha



It should be corrected to say either "In BC2..." or "Bad players who play recon...are..."

I play Recon quite often, and spend a good amount of time pushing up and picking people off from the front lines or pushing around them and flanking.  Just because some players think Recon has to play from the back with a 12x Scope doesn't mean that's the way it really should be done...


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 8, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> this guy epic
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Sniper Shotgun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=youtu.be
> ...



'It's big as swedish polar bear'.  ....tits!

LOL! That guy is pretty funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

No DOM sorry u got some wierd probs good luck with the new board!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey Kurgan I noticed you play on Euro servers sometimes and I was curious why given the higher ping. Less tards and better teamwork?



The Tard per Continent Ratio is the same no matter where you go. 

I was playing on Euro because Marineborn finally got back from his deployment and he is in the UK with 400k internet, so I have to play on Euro servers with him, since he can't play on US ones. I use to play on Japanese servers with him in BC2, then on Euro servers, and like I said, tard/continent ration wasn't any different on those, only difference was euro's usually talk like they have a stick up their ass(not always though), so ratio might actually be higher there


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a script that works in Chrome or Firefox that allows you to import your own graphics for your BF3 platoon emblem.


----------



## Abe504 (Nov 8, 2011)

i can't wait till mw3 come out, i really hope there is a mass exodus of the mortar spammers. That shit gets on my damn nerves. Almost 1 in every match i play in nowadays.


----------



## DOM (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No DOM sorry u got some wierd probs good luck with the new board!



Yeah think I'm just going to do a new OS install and hope I can play tired of not getting any points Mofo locks up like 9.5 out of 10 times so I gave up until I get my sb rig back up... Just hope the CPU is okay then ill lose a 5.6ghz CPU and money


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 8, 2011)

i heard g3 and other guns what use same bullet size as it are getting nerf because they do so much dmg


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2011)

So anything that's a .308 is getting nerfed? That's lame.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 8, 2011)

Shit, that would mean the SCAR, and I just started using it.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just now getting the game. It is downloading now, and will most likely be ready to give it a try tomorrow evening!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Uh everyone relax that's just what some dude heard. I haven't seen mention of any guns getting a nerf. Speaking of things that apparently (and perhaps not surprisingly) _are_ getting a nerf I'd go have some fun disabling helis with one shot with the Stinger while you can. Usually leads to the kill if they are low enough (and you get a roadkill bonus too). If they are really high you can sometimes get off another rocket for the finish. Just wait for them to pop their flares then fire.

And it would seem the Spec Ops camo is the counter for the IR scope:








*Complete breakdown per class and team*


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2011)

Please note that I sent the "application to join" from Battlelog. 

@Wrigley: Who is making the Battlefield 3 sigs?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 8, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand Previews, Conquest Assault Explained



Spoiler



Monday, 7 November, 2011 at 19:14 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand previews are stating to show up on various gaming press websites. It seems the only two maps playable to press were Strike at Karkand and Gulf of Oman. The new Conquest Assault game mode is explained, which is attackers vs defenders type mode. More details on how this works below. 





















IGN.com - BF3's Back to Karkand Destroys the Classics


Spoiler



Familiar maps filled with rubble.
November 7, 2011
by Peter Eykemans

Walking through Battlefield 3's version of Strike at Karkand is like pulling burnt pictures from the ashes of a house fire. The photos are familiar and full of memories, but the edges are charred by flames and smoke -- in the case of online warfare this is perfect. 

Battlefield 3's Back to Karkand expansion features four classic Battlefield maps rebuilt to use Battlefield 3's engine. The nooks and alleyways of Strike at Karkand and Gulf of Oman remain intact from their original iterations in Battlefield 2 (and before). But the trash, debris, and rubble dotting the ground change everything. Rather than clean streets, clutter fills every corner and craters spot the map where past explosions are just memories. Where Battlefield 2's Strike at Karkand looked like a street sweeper had recently passed, Battlefield 3's imagining adds junk -- and it changes everything. The two maps are no longer clean battlefields awaiting destruction; these are cities under siege that have already been hit hard. Brick cluttered sidewalks and overturned crates add a spark to formerly lifeless streets. 

Destruction revitalizes these classic maps. Battlefield 2 couldn't handle entire buildings collapsing, but Back to Karkand is ripe for the wrecking ball. Back to Karkand's classic maps require new tactics and clever strategies to succeed. Almost every building can crumble in Strike at Karkand and Gulf of Oman. When a single building is the only cover surrounding a capture point, its disappearance makes for an interesting shift in the match. 

Back to Karkand doesn't copy the legacy maps' layouts pixel by pixel, but certain areas are unmistakable. I spent a lot of time crouched on Strike at Karkand's Hotel capture point back in the day, and returning to the slightly elevated flagpole evokes deja vu. Both maps move from tight quarters to huge open spaces, and destruction gets top billing in comparison to Battlefield 3's other maps. 

Battlefield 3's first expansion isn't just about the maps; in fact, one of its best aspects is the addition of Conquest Assault. Conquest Assault popped up in Battlefield 2142, but for those unfamiliar with the game-type, it's a fast-paced variation of assault where one team rushes to take back a map's worth of capture points. Matches move rapidly because assaulting teams hold no capture points. 

The icing on the war-torn cake is three new vehicles and ten new weapons. They don't change the experience for better or worse, but getting additional equipment to toy with adds to the fun. Each new weapon unlocks via "assignments." These tasks range from certain kinds of kills to various team actions and eventually provide you with one of the new firearms. 

Back to Karkand arrives in December (with a week lead for PS3 players), free to anyone who got their hands on the limited edition of Battlefield 3. For everyone else, the pack costs 1200 Microsoft Points or $14.99. After spending a few hours with two of Back to Karkand's four maps, the adaptation of classic maps feels great. In the case of Battlefield 3's already stellar multiplayer, more really is better.



Gamepro - Hands-on with Battlefield 3's Back to KarKand Expansion Pack



Spoiler



Don't call it a map pack; EA DICE is giving gamers more than just a few new places to play.

by Tom Price
November 07, 2011 18:40 PM PT

The creators of Battlefield 3, EA DICE, would prefer you not call their new Back to Karkand Expansion Pack a "map pack." See, they put it right there in the name.

That's because Back to Karkand features more than just four new maps -- Oman Gulf, Wake Island, Sharqi Peninsula and of course Strike at Karkand -- it offers Battlefield gamers even more bonuses. Five new dog tags, five new achievements or trophies, three new vehicles (the fast-moving DPV buggy, the BTR-90 Russian armored personnel carrier and the F-35B STOVL jet fighter) as well as 10 iconic Battlefield weapons. Yep, that's an expansion pack right there.

There's also a new Assignment system that tracks your progress on a variety of in-game achievements that will earn you even more rewards. Due out this December, the Back to Karkand Expansion Pack should be a pretty robust addition to an already deep multiplayer experience.

I got to play a number of rounds on two of the new maps, Strike at Karkand and Gulf of Oman, in a new mode called Conquest Assault. In Conquest Assault, two teams are split into attackers and defenders, and one team already holds all three capture points. The attacking team has fewer respawn tickets, but loses them more slowly the more capture points they take from the defenders. So the imperative centers on attack, pushing the action to more frantic heights.

Strike at Karkand is a remake of a classic Battlefield map, but it's a pretty distinctive re-imagining. There are no aircraft, but tanks and APCs spawn for both sides. The narrow city streets are bordered by structures with small rooms making for a nice variety of combat. My favorite flashpoint so far is the city square in the middle, where rooftop snipers and well-placed support gunners on the ground make for an impossible shooting gallery. That is, unless the armor got their first. Strike at Karkand will surely continue to be a classic Battlefield map after its implementation.

Gulf of Oman on the other hand feels a lot looser, and less susceptible to being overwhelmed by good tank drivers. The tall building under construction is a honeycombed haven for snipers, and many of them decide to parachute down on unsuspecting enemies on the ground, making for some epic flying knife kills. The DPVs also come in handy for zipping from one flash point on the map to another.

Both Gulf of Oman and Strike at Karkand look like two more awesome maps for an already awesome multiplayer experience.



Gamespot - Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand Gameplay Video and Impressions



Spoiler



By Shaun McInnis, GameSpot, Posted Nov 7, 2011 6:14 pm PT

Want to see what December's new maps looks like? We've got gameplay video for you!

Even though most Battlefield 3 players are still learning the ins and outs of the game's multiplayer maps, EA is already prepping a four-map downloadable update scheduled for release next month. The map pack is called Back to Karkand, and features a number of classic Battlefield maps as well as a new mode called Conquest Assault. This mode is sort of a combination of Conquest and Rush, putting a team of defenders against a team of attackers as they all fight over three different flag capture points. The twist is that the attackers start with fewer respawns, while the defenders have no spawn base--they can only squad spawn or spawn on successfully defended flags. So what's the deal with those "new" maps? Well, here's a breakdown of the two we got a chance to play:

Strike at Karkand <see link for HD videos>

If this map sounds familiar, there's a reason: it's a remake of the fan-favorite Battlefield 2 map of the same name. This one takes place in a Middle Eastern city that's visually similar to the Battlefield 3 campaign levels set in Tehran. The density of buildings makes it a great map to pick off opponents from the rooftops, but there are more than a few tanks who can literally take the ground out from under you at a moment's notice. Here are a few gameplay videos:

Gulf of Oman <see link for HD videos>

Another remake of a classic Battlefield 2 map, Gulf of Oman is a more wide-open map than Strike at Karkand. There are wide stretches of road, freeway, and hills that make you an easy target for snipers if you don't have a vehicle handy. Be sure to keep an eye out for snipers perched atop the towering construction cranes that dominate the skyline. It'll be interesting to see if DICE keeps these sniper perches accessible via ladders, since they removed a similar sniper spot on the Caspian Border map after the public beta. Check out the gameplay videos right here:

Back to Karkand is scheduled for release in December. If you pre-ordered the limited edition, you've already got access to the map pack. Everyone else will have to fork over $15.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2011)

For those that wonder about the threading ability of BF3, this is what my FX-8150 looks like while I play:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got done playing a few good rounds with lots of TPU'ers. I unlocked the A-91, I don't know or care what the stats are for the thing, all I know is it's stupid good. With zero unlocks for it, it's the only weapons I have felt confident hipfiring with. Usually fresh unlocks are a bit hard till you get that first scope, but my god the A-91 is just a murdering machine, and it seems great at any distance.

Also just a tip for anyone who wants to level a kit that they don't like, or don't want to play a kit till they get to a specific weapon. The Ammtrac tanks, when you are the gunner, every single point you get, goes right to whatever kit you are, rather than to vehicle score. It must not have a vehicle classification. Mailman was driving and I was gunning, got MVP 1 that round and leveled up my Engineer kit a ton.

Adding screenshot to show, I think maybe I shot 2 - 3 people outside of the vehicle, and I got a few vehicle disables with landmines. Otherwise every single point was inside that tank, and you can see my total score, vs my engineer score, only 400 point difference, yet I barely left that vehicle and the top vehicle score went to someone else.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For those that wonder about the threading ability of BF3, this is what my FX-8150 looks like while I play:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/BF3 Don't Play.png



A wonderful way to immortalize my 14-30 performance



stinger608 said:


> Who is making the Battlefield 3 sigs?



You get them from HERE.  Do a search for your soldier's name, then select the graphics tab.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For those that wonder about the threading ability of BF3, this is what my FX-8150 looks like while I play:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/BF3 Don't Play.png



What's with the red graph in task manager?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And it would seem the Spec Ops camo is the counter for the IR scope:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YBtaZh.jpg
> 
> ...



Spec Ops Camo? _sweet! snapshot digs this uniform._


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> What's with the red graph in task manager?



I was wondering the same thing. View -> Show Kernel Times.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 8, 2011)

I just discovered this neat thing about gunships. lol. If you have no gunner, you can load out flares on your gunner build. Whenever a lockon occurs, just switch to gunner (f2), press x, then go back to pilot (f1) lol. Worked like a charm.. 






Too bad I cant play with you guys.. My pingz are for the azn region.

So far OP guns:

F2000
AEK
A-91

My favorites (since only a few uses em)

AS VAL
MP7 + G18 sidearm
KH2002

Prior to this, was playing BC2.. probly the only BF I played before. Was more of a CoD player. BF series is kind of easier compared to the killing machines encountered in CoD lol.. and yeah.. I do run and gun in BF3.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For those that wonder about the threading ability of BF3, this is what my FX-8150 looks like while I play:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/BF3 Don't Play.png



i keep telling people that DX11 is teh shit for us hex/octa core owners


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah I knew it was nicely threaded based on my own testing although multiple cores doesn't seem to help min fps much, at least with HT providing them. 

And time to try the A-91. The M4A1 star can wait.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got the scar-h service star last night. Im close to a 1911 service star as well!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> What's with the red graph in task manager?



Time the processor core was being controlled by the kernel and not the OS.



Mussels said:


> i keep telling people that DX11 is teh shit for us hex/octa core owners



I keep telling people the FX-8150 doesn't suck. Its not the top dog, but it is not the fail people want to think it is.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know why but 1911 + Suppressor = My best pistol. I've got something like 40+ kills with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I keep telling people the FX-8150 doesn't suck. Its not the top dog, but it is not the fail people want to think it is.



Everyone wanted an intel killer, they didn't get it, that's why it was labeled fail.



Radical_Edward said:


> I don't know why but 1911 + Suppressor = My best pistol. I've got something like 40+ kills with it.



Ive been using 1911 with taclight. I think I can blind people with the sun!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2011)

I just think it's funny. People must not have the volume up at all. I can kill 2+ people with that thing before they start catching on.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't yet even shot a round from a sidearm. At this point I should probably just wait for the buff though they aren't really a part of my general MO anyway. In BC2 I always carried the tracer. 

Speaking of Tac Lights and Lasers here is a general primer (and I didn't know you could switch of the laser like the flashlight. Derp.)

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/m3l4g/tactical_lights_and_lasers_a_small_guide/

And here is a breakdown of how the Tac Light is getitng "fixed":

https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/133891163617898497



Radical_Edward said:


> I just think it's funny. People must not have the volume up at all. I can kill 2+ people with that thing before they start catching on.



What thing?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2011)

The suppressed 1911.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nerfing the tac lights!

*Before:*





*After:*





*EDIT*
*THANKS TO Wrigleyvillain FOR INFO!*


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Uh yeah you're welcome for those images 

(Well maybe you missed my Twitter link above).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh yeah you're welcome for those images
> 
> (Well maybe you missed my Twitter link above).



Hmm I didnt see you posted this, I got it off a BF3 facebook post but I will link you credit in my post if that help


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

No big deal but thanks. It's not like I created them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No big deal but thanks. It's not like I created them.



Its all good broheem


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 8, 2011)

Sup Guys!

Episode 3 of Myth Busting is up

Check it out!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spLEn1yOc8A

always looking for suggestions and people to help out test how far sniper/shotgun will penetrate


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool thanks. Hey the embed codes are yt in brackets with the YouTube tag # in between (what comes at the end of a youtube url after v=. In this case "spLEn1yOc8A").


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Sup Guys!
> 
> Episode 3 of Myth Busting is up
> 
> ...



FIXED


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow.. I reformatted my system as my last hope to sort out the horrible rubberbanding and wala!!!
Fixed  Now I'm enjoying this game perfectly!!!!!!! Soooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe a reformat sorted it!!!


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool thanks. Hey the embed codes are yt in brackets with the YouTube tag # in between (what comes at the end of a youtube url after v=. In this case "spLEn1yOc8A").



haha thanks, I keep forgetting my bad 

thanks for fixing it!


----------



## DOM (Nov 8, 2011)

Got my mb but i'm not home and ups guy left my package outside hope it's still there when i get home in a few lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Damn, me too. Always get my stuff shipped to my office but that doesn't work for everyone...



Irish_PXzyan said:


> I can't believe a reformat sorted it!!!



I can. Though I would have expected your rubberbanding to be a connection issue before something local to your PC. Regardless, as this further exemplifies, the majority of the complainers and "I want a refund!" crowd need to properly troubleshoot their shit.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a great time and some awesome rounds last night, palying with TPU'ers on the TS server. Everything "just clicked"...and in such a way, I cannot wait to do it again!


Thanks guys!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I had a great time and some awesome rounds last night, palying with TPU'ers on the TS server. Everything "just clicked"...and in such a way, I cannot wait to do it again!
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



Hell yea dave and his stupid APC LOL grand bazaar was fun!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 8, 2011)

creepy


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 8, 2011)

um.... sux I missed all the fun.
:/


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 8, 2011)

I can. Though I would have expected your rubberbanding to be a connection issue before something local to your PC. Regardless said:
			
		

> I actually think it was my Razer software for my mouse. It kept have little errors when ever I turned on or off the acceleration.
> But a good ole reformat was needed never the less! But I'm happy it wasn't due to my network, I knew there is nothing wrong with it!
> 
> yea I saw a lot of people demanding there money back
> why? Even with the rubberbanding misery I still wouldn't dare return it or demand money back!! Such fools!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah it never hurts, that's for sure.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Nov 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I had a great time and some awesome rounds last night, palying with TPU'ers on the TS server. Everything "just clicked"...and in such a way, I cannot wait to do it again!
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



For me it was 02.00AM when I joined yesterday but it was OK until server disconnection...!
Anyway are we playin tonight or what...??????


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Played some more with the A-91 today, yep it's officially stupid. My best Kill Per Minute gun so far has been around .79, I have a few of them in that range, mostly LMGs. After an hour with the A-91 I am at 1.3 KPM, thats almost .5 more kills a minute, such a huge difference. While using it it has boosted my SPM and my KDR, just feels so much more reliable than any other gun I have used.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 8, 2011)

A-91 ftw


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Man I coulda been using it days ago. Tho I thought TLM or someone who would know said it really wasn't all that...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Played some more with the A-91 today, yep it's officially stupid. My best Kill Per Minute gun so far has been around .79, I have a few of them in that range, mostly LMGs. After an hour with the A-91 I am at 1.3 KPM, thats almost .5 more kills a minute, such a huge difference. While using it it has boosted my SPM and my KDR, just feels so much more reliable than any other gun I have used.



I would not put too much stock in that stat. It calculates the score per minute with that particular weapon as kills with gun/time while gun is in hand. So if you are like me and move around as Recon with your pistol out for protection, only use the knife as quick swipe, or barely use a weapon at all it will do stuff like this:

Kill/Min GunnySargHighway 
Knife: 13.95
M26 MASS: 1.89
93R pistol: 0.52
F2000: 4.8 (with only 2 kills cause the only time I used this weapon was when i picked it up off a dead guy to defend myself in 1 incident where I figured any assault rifle was better than the M443/SV98 I had).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I normally have my main gun out, I rarely ever have knife out, and I probably have less than 15 pistol kills all together, I only use it if I empty my main guns clip, or if I need a tac light and my main weapon doesn't have one. I don't count knife or pistols though simply because of what you said, just like in BC2, it would show very little time for them and a lot of kills. So I'm just comparing to my main kit weapons (which as I said are mostly LMGs right now). Just using that stat as a reference though, the feel of playing with that gun it's obvious I do much better with it than any other gun I have used. It just feels much more consistent hip firing, even without forward grip and laser it felt better at the hip than anything else.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2011)

DOM said:


> Got my mb but i'm not home and ups guy left my package outside hope it's still there when i get home in a few lol





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damn, me too. Always get my stuff shipped to my office but that doesn't work for everyone...



Poor city slickers, the UPS guy just opens my front door and leaves the package inside


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks team for allowing my join request!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I had a great time and some awesome rounds last night, palying with TPU'ers on the TS server. Everything "just clicked"...and in such a way, I cannot wait to do it again!
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



I checked the TPU server last night when I started playing but the server was empty at 11:00 pm Alaska time. Working unitl 9:00 pm sucks


----------



## xenocide (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't wait to jump back into some BF3 tomorrow.  Been stuck at work the past few days so I have had 0 time to play :[


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, too early to tell if I will fall in love with it to the extent Kurgan has but this A-91 is definitely intriguing. Right away noticed that it felt and sounded nice and powerful relatively-speaking; much less like a toy (for lack of a better term) than many of the other smaller automatics such as PP-2000 and even the SCAR. Going back to BC2, really. I always carried a G3 as an Engie in that game. I hated the SMGs and PDWs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well, too early to tell if I will fall in love with it to the extent Kurgan has but this A-91 is definitely intriguing. Right away noticed that it felt and sounded nice and powerful relatively-speaking; much less like a toy (for lack of a better term) than many of the other smaller automatics such as PP-2000 and even the SCAR. Going back to BC2, really. I always carried a G3 as an Engie in that game. I hated the SMGs and PDWs.



Problem with both of those other guns is, they lack the power. The pp2000 seems to fire really slow in this game, looking at the damage chart I believe it is the longest TTK weapon in the game. The Scar is good, but it's fire rate is a bit slower than the A-91 and damage seems about similar, though it doesn't seem as accurate at mid range.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yeah. The A-91 is a definite beast. You do not need sights at all for closer quarters you are right. Just spray, no need to pray. I hope it doesn't get nerfed somehow.

Just got my Engie SS in a fun match on the TPU server. Swooped down on some dude and knifed him too it was sweet. And prone snuck up to another prone dude and one-swipe knife killed him but didn't get animation. Does that get tags?


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Poor city slickers, the UPS guy just opens my front door and leaves the package inside



LOL I wouldn't trust leaving my door open to anyone 

But CPU still lives and going to see if I need to do a new install


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


>



that was awful..


But im unbanned on the forums yay


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm easily entertained. So yea....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh yeah. The A-91 is a definite beast. You do not need sights at all for closer quarters you are right. Just spray, no need to pray. I hope it doesn't get nerfed somehow.
> 
> Just got my Engie SS in a fun match on the TPU server. Swooped down on some dude and knifed him too it was sweet. And prone snuck up to another prone dude and one-swipe knife killed him but didn't get animation. Does that get tags?



Yep, taking a break now, finally got a bit more time with it, and just want to show it by comparison. My pp2000 accuracy isn't too much different, and I have more time in with it, yeah about half the kills  M240B and M249 speak for themselves, both more time, one way less kills, one barely more. I love this gun, but kind of want to try the G36C for a little bit.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 9, 2011)

strange...no gun stats... 
And nothing from DenKirson either.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> strange...no gun stats...
> And nothing from DenKirson either.



No point yet, gotta let the first few nerf/buff patches pass


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 9, 2011)

we should all knife UFGY
srsly lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> strange...no gun stats...
> And nothing from DenKirson either.



Wasn't sure who DenKirkson was, googled him, looks like he makes damage charts? If thats what you are talking about, there is already one out there.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 9, 2011)

Played for a few hours today with a couple of friends. Started out beating up on each other in jets to unlock flares and heat-seeking missiles, and transitioned to a few good rounds on the TPU server and a couple of others. Definitely a lot of fun, and I look forward to more BF3 goodness later! 

P.S. Having a joystick takes flying to a completely different level, and it's very enjoyable!


----------



## wez5500 (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone no how to stop the sunlight and dust/smoke on the maps?


----------



## erixx (Nov 9, 2011)

that would be possibly called hacking, right? at least unfair!

(anyway: maybe you'll have to run the game in software mode)


----------



## wez5500 (Nov 9, 2011)

not hacking at all you where able to do it in bc2 just fine


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

wez5500 said:


> not hacking at all you where able to do it in bc2 just fine



Since when? I never found a way to remove extreme glare like on Atcama as RU side heading towards US side. And BC2 I never really noticed the sun or was blinded by it, it was just some bright maps in general. In BF3 I actually am blinded by the sun, so it seems pretty intentional. Dropping settings for advantages is a thing of the past it seems, now all shrubs and smoke effects remain, that way no one gets an unfair advantage, it seems settings will mostly effect textures from now on, which I think is great. I hate being punished for wanting to enjoy how great a game looks and play MP at the sametime.


----------



## huguberhart (Nov 9, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Played for a few hours today with a couple of friends. Started out beating up on each other in jets to unlock flares and heat-seeking missiles, and transitioned to a few good rounds on the TPU server and a couple of others. Definitely a lot of fun, and I look forward to more BF3 goodness later!
> 
> P.S. Having a joystick takes flying to a completely different level, and it's very enjoyable!



Its good that DICE started the Beta so they fixed joystick controls. When they opened Caspian Border it was bad. Now I just have to reasign the binding so on respawn on foot i dont get to shoot my whole clip becasue I left the throttle open heh.

Single player thoughts. The games name is Battlefield. I like action games. It feels like youre in a movie or something. Having already implemented big ass maps for the multiplayer they could have put the player on the  dynamicaly chanignig Battlefield with localy scripted sequences where advance would be given after finishing some objective. Ability to choose the order in which to complete each task and possibility to choose the class so that the objectives change when you want to replay. That would be fun. The problem with that would not be linearity, I guess, but poor implementation of the AI.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

wez5500 said:


> Does anyone no how to stop the sunlight and dust/smoke on the maps?





wez5500 said:


> not hacking at all you where able to do it in bc2 just fine



No you couldnt.. atleast not without it being bannable in 90% of servers. 

If something gives you an unfair advantage over everyone else by manipulating the game its "hacking"...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, taking a break now, finally got a bit more time with it, and just want to show it by comparison. My pp2000 accuracy isn't too much different, and I have more time in with it, yeah about half the kills  M240B and M249 speak for themselves, both more time, one way less kills, one barely more. I love this gun, but kind of want to try the G36C for a little bit.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111109/Capture038.jpg



Told you! A-91 is a beast!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been having some really good rounds as of late  switching between assault and engineer brings loads of non lethal points, not to mention my love affair with AA vehicles.  Those things are just fun as hell to ride around and lock heat seekers onto helis and jets.

Also do we have t manually update our BF3 sigs? cause mine never seem to change unless i go to the site and re add it to my sig..

EDIT: nvm it was just one of the other sigs i was using, this detailed one updates along with updating your BF3stats soldier


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

Didnt get to play last night but may get to play more often as I just pickup a 5770 for my cruncher and will be bringing it to work!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2011)

Just went to create an account with Origin and apparently i already have an account, ive got an EA account because funnily enough they tie your xbox live account to their EA account so in one of their xbox games it did that.

Origin must be the same account then.

HOPE to get on later.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 9, 2011)

Noticed this the other day;


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Just went to create an account with Origin and apparently i already have an account, ive got an EA account because funnily enough they tie your xbox live account to their EA account so in one of their xbox games it did that.
> 
> Origin must be the same account then.
> 
> HOPE to get on later.



EA did a straight conversion of their EA accounts to Origin accounts.   I had an EA account because of Dragon Age: Origins and some Madden games back in the day.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> EA did a straight conversion of their EA accounts to Origin accounts.   I had an EA account because of Dragon Age: Origins and some Madden games back in the day.



Thanks for letting me know, i figured that was the case.


----------



## erixx (Nov 9, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Noticed this the other day;
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4Itz7.png



just like with new cellphones: you just get a pair or earphones with them, regardlles of if you need them or not


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah not only does it make no sense in that image, it makes no sense in past games or irl.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't care. I'll take the foregrip, yo.


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2011)

i can play again but seems i need to rma my psu 

and has anyone had it show error deteted in the bios on your HD's i have a feeling thats not good  its on my 2x 1.5tb that are in Raid


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

DOM said:


> i can play again but seems i need to rma my psu
> 
> and has anyone had it show error deteted in the bios on your HD's i have a feeling thats not good  its on my 2x 1.5tb that are in Raid



Happened the other day with my father in laws PC, Sometimes when it booted it would not detect the hard drive then sometimes it would error then others it wouldnt go past the windows loading screen. Ended up being the hard drive was dying.


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Happened the other day with my father in laws PC, Sometimes when it booted it would not detect the hard drive then sometimes it would error then others it wouldnt go past the windows loading screen. Ended up being the hard drive was dying.



well its been showing one was like this for a few months  but when i tryed to oc the comp last night the 2nd one showed up the same 

but i also think the psu is going out also cuz on the black modular hook ups for the sata/4pin, some would make my hds start to click and bsod and i had a 160gb i used for benching just stoped working one day and the same hook up makes my other hds start to click so i moved them to another and it stoped 

but now its doing it again cuz i have 3x1.5tb hooked up to one cable they all start clicking


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

during your OC did your PC hard restart many times due to BSOD or freezing? This could have corrupted your raid.


----------



## DOM (Nov 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> during your OC did your PC hard restart many times due to BSOD or freezing? This could have corrupted your raid.


well when the first one showed up I hadn't been ocing just running stock and its not showing the raid is back says good in the BIOS its showing the hd's are red ill take a pic but in the past I did get a lot of bsod  

But last night I just wanted to see how this new mb oc and now both are red XD FML


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

maybe un raid them (yes the horror of a format and reinstall) then test each one individually.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Noticed this the other day;
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4Itz7.png



I've heard some of the Assault Rifles come with Underslung or with Foregrips. So they get an advantage by coming with those, just like the MG36 in BC1 and BC2 came with a free red dot scope. So the A-91 maybe isn't effected at all by the foregrip as you can clearly see it already has one in the picture anyways. They just allow you to attach it since it does nothing. But thats all just a guess.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've heard some of the Assault Rifles come with Underslung or with Foregrips. So they get an advantage by coming with those, just like the MG36 in BC1 and BC2 came with a free red dot scope. So the A-91 maybe isn't effected at all by the foregrip as you can clearly see it already has one in the picture anyways. They just allow you to attach it since it does nothing. But thats all just a guess.



It doesn't have a foregrip in that picture. The bullpup design of the gun relocates the ammo's weight and the location of your hands in relation to the firing mechanism. The new weight balance naturally reduces recoil, but limits the area in front of your trigger hand for things like attachments.

My best guess would be a case of the weapon designer/selector not handling the final accessory release. It was probably handed by the team responsible for testing and gameplay balance who gave every primary weapon the same accessory array to be "fair" and never considered the actual weapon.

Either way, I think it would be funny if you unlock the foregrip for it and can't attach it at all. Doing nothing to the gun would be funny, but not as funny as unlocking something you could never use.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It doesn't have a foregrip in that picture. The bullpup design of the gun relocates the ammo's weight and the location of your hands in relation to the firing mechanism. The new weight balance naturally reduces recoil, but limits the area in front of your trigger hand for things like attachments.
> 
> My best guess would be a case of the weapon designer/selector not handling the final accessory release. It was probably handed by the team responsible for testing and gameplay balance who gave every primary weapon the same accessory array to be "fair" and never considered the actual weapon.
> 
> Either way, I think it would be funny if you unlock the foregrip for it and can't attach it at all. Doing nothing to the gun would be funny, but not as funny as unlocking something you could never use.



It doesn't have the true "foregrip", but you can see tape around the clip. If I was holding that gun I would have the butt against my shoulder and me holding the clip with one hand and the front (or technically only grip) with my other. I'm assuming they put the tape on the design, because it would be easier to hold, and to signify thats what people actually do with the gun. Also the foregrip is usable with that gun, I been using it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also the foregrip is usable with that gun, I been using it.



Good. I'll have that shit in no time. 

This is from Mailman:



> On this post..
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...postcount=9160
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just found this A-91 pic, I know jack about guns, but wondering what the heck that massive drop down part under the barrel normally is that is now gone. Either way, there is one with a foregrip.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just found this A-91 pic, I know jack about guns, but wondering what the heck that massive drop down part under the barrel normally is that is now gone. Either way, there is one with a foregrip.
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/1289305384.jpg



That looks like a knockoff imo.. no front posts or anything to aim with.. that and it looks like some dude made it in his garage.. And the trigger guard looks weird, like you wouldnt be able to pull the trigger without it coming into contact with it before going fully back.

Also looks to have a soviet grenade launcher top mounted on it? 

All in all, not a gun I'd want to carry into combat.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just found this A-91 pic, I know jack about guns, but wondering what the heck that massive drop down part under the barrel normally is that is now gone. Either way, there is one with a foregrip.
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/1289305384.jpg



That's not a foregrip, it's a trigger system for the grenade launcher.

And it's a prototype, the receiver is clearly a chopped up AK-47


----------



## Aceman.au (Nov 9, 2011)

Loving this game! A lot of fun! The explosives need a server on/off feature though, the RPG/SMAW/M320 spam on Metro is rediculous.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 10, 2011)

M26 MASS......nough said


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2011)

hey death unlock the usas 12 and get frag rounds for it i think youll enjoy lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It doesn't have the true "foregrip", but you can see tape around the clip. If I was holding that gun I would have the butt against my shoulder and me holding the clip with one hand and the front (or technically only grip) with my other. I'm assuming they put the tape on the design, because it would be easier to hold, and to signify thats what people actually do with the gun. Also the foregrip is usable with that gun, I been using it.



The tape is on the magazine for grip, but not to hold onto while you fire. It is there to make sure you can pull the mag out even if your hands are sweaty or covered in blood. It is a common field mod if I am not mistake and should be seen on a lot of the "older" weapons. Newer guns simple use a special coating or design the mag to be easier to remove.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey death unlock the usas 12 and get frag rounds for it i think youll enjoy lol



The Flecette rounds for the USAS-12 is better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The tape is on the magazine for grip, but not to hold onto while you fire. It is there to make sure you can pull the mag out even if your hands are sweaty or covered in blood. It is a common field mod if I am not mistake and should be seen on a lot of the "older" weapons. Newer guns simple use a special coating or design the mag to be easier to remove.



Thats possible, but I don't see why people wouldn't hold the clip for stability since it is there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 10, 2011)

Because it can cause feeding issues, etc.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The tape is on the magazine for grip, but not to hold onto while you fire. It is there to make sure you can pull the mag out even if your hands are sweaty or covered in blood. It is a common field mod if I am not mistake and should be seen on a lot of the "older" weapons. Newer guns simple use a special coating or design the mag to be easier to remove.



Theirs so many sexual jokes that came into my mind with this one...

But to stay on topic, Magpul p-mags for the win..


----------



## xenocide (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/21481/battlefield_3_s_tactical_light_being_patched_yay/index.html

Didn't see this posted and it's fairly new.  Thank the heavens.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2011)

xenocide said:


> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/21481/battlefield_3_s_tactical_light_being_patched_yay/index.html
> 
> Didn't see this posted and it's fairly new.  Thank the heavens.



Complain enough and get it patched.. wish more people would complain about mortars..

The tac light as is, is actually a fairly good representation to real life.. I have one on my duty belt and these SOB's are bright as hellllll.. Batteries die quick tho


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Complain enough and get it patched.. wish more people would complain about mortars..
> 
> The tac light as is, is actually a fairly good representation to real life.. I have one on my duty belt and these SOB's are bright as hellllll.. Batteries die quick tho



Being someone who has 300 mortar kills, I feel I can speak for them very well. Especially since when not mortaring, I have less than 5 deaths from them(the other 20 or so deaths I have from mortars are when I'm mortaring away and someone mortars me). Stop camping, I love huddled up bunches, and if you are going to camp, find a nice house or cloth awning (because apparently cloth is impervious to mortar strikes).


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Being someone who has 300 mortar kills, I feel I can speak for them very well. Especially since when not mortaring, I have less than 5 deaths from them(the other 20 or so deaths I have from mortars are when I'm mortaring away and someone mortars me). Stop camping, I love huddled up bunches, and if you are going to camp, find a nice house or cloth awning (because apparently cloth is impervious to mortar strikes).



It is that's why the mujahadeen where cloths on their head.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah maybe it's cause I mainly play the larger vehicles maps but I have yet to be bothered by mortars much less killed by one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> It is that's why the mujahadeen where cloths on their head.



Coming from House, I can't argue.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah maybe it's cause I mainly play the larger vehicles maps but I have yet to be bothered by mortars much less killed by one.



I rarely even notice them. I just played on a server where my team and the other team had 5 support mortaring each. I got hit a few times in a vehicle, and had a few land close to me when I was on foot. All they ended up being was a good reminder to keep moving, and a good reminder to swing by their base every now and then and see how many free kills were just sitting there on mortar tubes (of course the smart ones hide behind cover with their tube).


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 10, 2011)

Found a poll on Facebook I thought I'd share with you all;


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thought this was interesting when I noticed it earlier (hint look at what the map shows compared to what I see)


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2011)

My dream gun combination: *The Ultimate PP*

PP2000 + Foreskin Grip + Heavy Barrel + Tactical Fleshlight.

That is all.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My dream gun combination: *The Ultimate PP*
> 
> PP2000 + Foreskin Grip + Heavy Barrel + Tactical Fleshlight.
> 
> That is all.



 <- all that needs to be said..


Mortars arent bad on big conquest maps.. but some rush maps with their insane cod like choke points make them op.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mortars=remote camping


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well Guys my sister took over my computer last night and was doing quite well! She shanked a couple of people and got a hand full of kills


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 10, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> PP2000   Foreskin Grip   Heavy Barrel   Tactical Fleshlight.



well played, good sir


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2011)

*Best Round*

Had my best round so far last night. Only 6 kills, 
but only died once and blew up a lot of stuff


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Without further wait..... THE VIDEO FROM LAST NIGHT


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww ya'll so cute with your little southern accents and all! lol

_Scheeeeewwwt 'im!!_


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aww ya'll so cute with your little southern accents and all! lol



Yes we have southern accents  We also like some BF3


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Without further wait..... THE VIDEO FROM LAST NIGHT



Ha. Nice vid. @ about 4:30 you can hear me teabagging Reayth...and his reaction.




Good timing on that record, Brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Ha. Nice vid. @ about 4:30 you can hear me teabagging Reayth...and his reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA! Yea My sis was laughing at you guys later when we were on operation firestorm or whatever that map was we kept playing.


----------



## REAYTH (Nov 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Ha. Nice vid. @ about 4:30 you can hear me teabagging Reayth...and his reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4:22 to be exact ah i remeber it as if it were yesterday.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 10, 2011)

dang I always miss the fun stuff.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> dang I always miss the fun stuff.....



Yes you sure do LOL


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just unlocked thermal scope and guided shell for Main Battle tank last night.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> 4:22 to be exact ah i remeber it as if it were yesterday.



It WAS yesterday.


D'oh!





kid41212003 said:


> I just unlocked thermal scope and guided shell for Main Battle tank last night.



I realyl want the thermal scope, for regular guns, it makes a killer difference.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thought this was interesting when I noticed it earlier (hint look at what the map shows compared to what I see)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/Capture040.jpg



Invisible Tanks ?


----------



## REAYTH (Nov 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It WAS yesterday.
> 
> 
> D'oh!
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, because beating a guy who plays with a 360 controller is something to brag about...




I'm sure those SoC guys we played with last night are mighty impressed with me too.  Would have loved to knife TimSad with my controller...


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, because beating a guy who plays with a 360 controller is something to brag about...



hey, i've got a friend who plays with a 360 controller out of choice and does pretty well(read: much better than me using kb/m- just not as good as others). once he got used to there being no auto-aim on pcs  

you're not _that _special dave  and you are pretty damn good with that controller. i never feel anything but bested when you shoot me in the face


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

I know it's really not much different, and hence my comments. And I know I'm not the only one...clearly, as the controller worked so nicely right out of the box. I did have to tweak sensitivity settings though.

It can be confusing though, as the triggers are same as mouse buttons while running, but hop in a vehicle, and it's the upper trigger buttons, and not hte triggers, to shoot.

Also sucks having to push the stick in to sprint. That's one thing I cannot get over that makes jet flying impossible for me.

honestly, using a controller is no big deal, and I kinda wish more people gave it a try, rather than pulling the usual infantile "If ya want a controller, get an XBOX!" attitude.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> honestly, using a controller is no big deal, and I kinda wish more people gave it a try, rather than pulling the usual infantile "If ya want a controller, get an XBOX!" attitude.



i use it for flying sometimes, sometimes i use the arrow keys. i do tend to use it when i have to run a LOONG distance and don't want to hold the key down the whole time


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2011)

get a XBOX dave you damn controller junkie


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> get a XBOX dave you damn controller junkie



Up here in Alberta, XBOX360's are used as Digital Cable/PVR boxes and media servers, not gaming devices. 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/04/telus-brings-iptv-to-canadian-xbox-360s/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2011)

I know you asshat weve had that conversation before where i stated myself wish my cable company would do that it would be epic.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't post that for you specifically, ninny. Oh ,I forgot, the world revolves around the almighty Crazyeyes!





Get in BF3 and let me teabag ya, please. lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got the PP2000. Does any one know if they Buffed it yet ? I won't be able to try it out until tonight, but I did get an update right before I hit level 7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

The update has not been released yet. The update will contain all of the buffs and nerfs



crazyeyesreaper said:


> I know you asshat weve had that conversation before where i stated myself wish my cable company would do that it would be epic.



You left the platoon....???


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah we will get the patch "soon" but I wouldn't be surprised if it was another month or more. Much of that part of DICE is gonna be on vacation right now most likely. Though that one dude just tweeted that he fixed the certain suppressed sidearms that still blipped the minimap when fired based on that Reddit guy's Google spreadsheet (the "weapon damage" one but he collected all kinds of info).

So yeah Idaho it has not been buffed yet and I'd just keep truckin on Engie there until you get the A-91. You can just spray that baby from the hip and it _works_.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

G36C is a pimp weapon!


----------



## digibucc (Nov 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You left the platoon....???



he rage quit the game. it seems his state statistically has the worst internet service in the world , and so he no longer plays online games


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I just got the PP2000. Does any one know if they Buffed it yet ? I won't be able to try it out until tonight, but I did get an update right before I hit level 7.



I hope not since the gun sucks in real-life. It's a toy that shoots bullets.



digibucc said:


> he rage quit the game. it seems his state statistically has the worst internet service in the world , and so he no longer plays online games



In Soviet-Maine internet must bounce off moon, then back to mother Russia before bullets register. He made a wise decision. I wonder what the new hobby will be?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> In Soviet-Maine internet must bounce off moon, then back to mother Russia before bullets register. He made a wise decision. I wonder what the new hobby will be?



I spit coke all over my desk!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2011)

In order for his internet to work, he first needs to adjust the balance of his eyes.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I spit coke all over my desk!



If you snort it or inject it you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm been a curious rise in blow jokes of late...

lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> If you snort it or inject it you wouldn't have that problem.



I have snorted pixi stix before and its not fun...



			
				Cczienc said:
			
		

> My friend and I figured out this glitch on Caspian that needs to be fixed ASAP. ASAP means AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> What we discovered was that if you drive your jeep out of bounds up towords the north west quandrant of the map; where there are burning area for some unknown reason, you can come across a little farm and you will find a couple of guys who were up to no good and started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared. And said You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air.



THIS MADE ME LOL SO HARD!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

tigger said:


> Mortars=remote camping



Only if you are the only one doing it. Since you can't hide under cover while doing it, one person on the other team doing it starts to make it complicating. I once was the only one on my team doing it vs 5 on the other team, just fire -> move, fire -> move, for a long time. It was actually really fun, especially since 5 of them only got me one time and I got them all a lot.



brandonwh64 said:


> G36C is a pimp weapon!



I tried it last night finally after I fully unlocked the A-91, it seemed nice, I know it supposedly kills slightly slower. But it seemed like the clip was longer, sometimes 2 - 3 people with the A-91 I run out of ammo, wasn't having that issue with the G36C.



digibucc said:


> he rage quit the game. it seems his state statistically has the worst internet service in the world , and so he no longer plays online games



Maybe he just disconnected from the Platoon?



brandonwh64 said:


> I have snorted pixi stix before and its not fun...



Next time try pop rocks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2011)

no there right Kurgan i rage quit and uninstalled the game, been playing Bioshock 2 all day lolz gonna play Bioshock 1 after that then on to Dead Space 1 and 2 after that Skyrim


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok need to do a mini rant about...... LIGHTPOLES!#!$!@

Anyone whos flown the jets low altitude knows about these sob's... I swear theyve killed me more then any player ever has, the stupid things are indestructible and seem to both be too tall and randomly placed. It's like their only reason for being in the game is to rip the wings off of low flying jets. 

RAGEEEEEEEE


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 10, 2011)

Lighting poles should be destroyable

EDIT:
YESSS!

http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/134770137185267712


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmm I guess people didn't realize I was joking, I love crazy and know that he has to take breaks or it will eat him alive. I get the same way and understand it. He know I bro-love him "WINK WINK"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2011)

l o l


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no there right Kurgan i rage quit and uninstalled the game, been playing Bioshock 2 all day lolz gonna play Bioshock 1 after that then on to Dead Space 1 and 2 after that Skyrim



It was a joke about how bad your internet is, don't think you can DC from a Platoon


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2011)

no i didnt DC i just utter rage quit almost on the same level as Triptex except i didnt delete all friends just platoon and clan tags then uninstalled and started playing something else.

got cadaveca on TS3 asking me when im gonna reinstall 

and people can say what they want Maine is ranked #10 in the USA for fastest internet speeds on average


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2011)

What happened with TRIPTEX?


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 11, 2011)

Well fellas, I caved and bought MW3.  It's the greatest multiplayer experience I have ever had.  So much so that I uninstalled BF3 and may never play it again.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 11, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Well fellas, I caved and bought MW3.  It's the greatest multiplayer experience I have ever had.  So much so that I uninstalled BF3 and may never play it again.



good to know. i think i'll do the same now.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 11, 2011)

Please don't.  I lied.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2011)

Aww you bastards didn't give me a chance to post a picture of Fry.

Though did you cave and buy Skyrim?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 11, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Though did you cave and buy Skyrim?



cave? that was never NOT in the plans 



DannibusX said:


> Please don't.  I lied.


damn you! i already clicked buy  kidding, of course.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 11, 2011)

This is no cave.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no i didnt DC i just utter rage quit almost on the same level as Triptex except i didnt delete all friends just platoon and clan tags then uninstalled and started playing something else.



Once again I know you didn't DC, you can't DC from a Platoon.  Though I was wondering about Trip to, I never heard him complain about anything.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2011)

yea he didnt complain just super rage quit lol he quit before i did but hes back now ... sorta

and i know you cant DC and that your being a wiseass, 

eitherway ill be back in BF3 when karkand comes out, and after theres some balance patches,


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 11, 2011)

Need to get in some BF3 this weekend but MW3 is so addicting X_X honestly they are both great games it just depends what you want to play.

MW3: 
Fast paced
Smaller matches and maps
Killstreaks
No vehicles
Being a one man army is fairly viable

BF3:
Heavily team based in most game modes
Large maps
Vehicles
DESTRUCTION <--- gotta love that

Seriously though why do you guys hate on MW3 on TPU so much


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 11, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Need to get in some BF3 this weekend but MW3 is so addicting X_X honestly they are both great games it just depends what you want to play.
> 
> MW3:
> Fast paced
> ...



Not because its a bad game.. just because its a cash cow and all their doing is milking the fanbase with half assed bullshit sequels that add NOTHING to the game besides new retarded killstreaks and rediculous camo patterns

Now STFU COD n00b and l2play


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 11, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Not because its a bad game.. just because its a cash cow and all their doing is milking the fanbase with half assed bullshit sequels that add NOTHING to the game besides new retarded killstreaks and rediculous camo patterns
> 
> Now STFU COD n00b and l2play



However hasn't that become the norm lately? Besides graphical updates and new environments plus a few tweaks here and their sequels aren't really doing anything exceptional anymore :/


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 11, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> DESTRUCTION <--- gotta love that



..speaking about that,this is probably my only disappointment in BF3.they promised us miles better destruction that in BFBC2 and Frostbite 1,but I just cant see it,really cant see it..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 11, 2011)

Have to test out the new mouse.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2011)

They really need to fix the texture clipping.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2011)

Rado D said:


> ..speaking about that,this is probably my only disappointment in BF3.they promised us miles better destruction that in BFBC2 and Frostbite 1,but I just cant see it,really cant see it..



yea destruction in BC2 was better

less buildings can be leveled,
certain walls are impossible to blow up but 10 feet down that same wall can be blown up

physically impervious street lights that take out jets

overall it just feels like the destruction in BF3 is LESS then it was in BC2 and in all honesty the destruction feels meh in BF3.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea destruction in BC2 was better
> 
> less buildings can be leveled,
> certain walls are impossible to blow up but 10 feet down that same wall can be blown up
> ...



yeah,seriously,the only building I can recall seeing coming down is the building at first flag when you start as RU on that Canal Map..otherwise,specially when you shoot bigger walls with the tank,often they just pop out in the middle with a square chunk and the wall looks like when you've eaten out the middle of a slice of bread,leaving the crust around LOL..Oh and I really I say really cant even stand the way the fuel tanks of the trucks explode when you shoot then,leaving the same looking remains over and over again,like in some 80's arcade shooter.that really looks SHIT to me,ffs in a game like this you would expect something way better..we all remember the feeling while watching the famous moment of the single player trailer,where this high storey building is coming down and we were like WOW..

EDIT:...and I dont know how about you guys,but I found that stupid high pitch sound of bullets hitting the environment around you so annoying and freaking miles away from being realistic..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 11, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Need to get in some BF3 this weekend but MW3 is so addicting X_X honestly they are both great games it just depends what you want to play.
> 
> MW3:
> Fast paced
> ...



*BF3 Team Deathmatch:*
Fast paced
Smaller matches and maps
Killstreaks
No vehicles
Being a one man army is fairly viable

Fixed


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 11, 2011)

All I play in BF3 is TDM. While it may not be as competitively viable as some of the other Call of Duty games, it's still damn fun. I would bet that any COD player who gave BF3 TDM a chance would really enjoy it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sometimes you have to just spank a whole server to get yo respect:


----------



## bostonbuddy (Nov 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> *BF3 Team Deathmatch:*
> Fast paced
> Smaller matches and maps
> Killstreaks
> ...



Fixed


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2011)

*c4*

Hey how can I get my hands on the C4? That sh!t looks like fun to mess with.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 11, 2011)

It's part of the Support class. You unlock it at 4000 points, so you'll get it pretty quick.






If you can't stand LMGs, you can always use a PDW/Shotgun instead.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> It's part of the Support class. You unlock it at 4000 points, so you'll get it pretty quick.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111111/Capture004.jpg
> 
> If you can't stand LMGs, you can always use a PDW/Shotgun instead.



right on!!! thank you sirrr


----------



## caleb (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you tell me how to backup the game ? I'm putting together new Hardware and wanted to move the installation of BF3 somehow ?


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 11, 2011)

caleb said:


> Can you tell me how to backup the game ? I'm putting together new Hardware and wanted to move the installation of BF3 somehow ?


When you download/install the game using Origin, you have an option to keep the installation file. If you did not use that, I am afraid you will have to re-download it.

I could be wrong, though


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Seriously though why do you guys hate on MW3 on TPU so much


 All the reason you listed on why you like BF3 and the punks that play on COD games are hard to take. 
To many teenagers and little kids. Who doesn't hate to hear a 10 year old screaming when they wax your ass


----------



## digibucc (Nov 11, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Seriously though why do you guys hate on MW3 on TPU so much



to me, they are undeserving of their accolades. I can accept subjective opinion, and different people want different things - but for a work that is truly subpar on a technical level to be considered the best game in the world is just too much for me. i don't see it as an ip worthy of billions of dollars, and i get upset that potentially  more deserving ips are left in the dust in order to release a yearly version of CoD.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't think people hate CoD as much as they hate what Activision is doing to CoD.  They are basically doing what they did with Guitar Hero, and it will probably have the same outcome.  What inevitably happens is the publisher decides getting a new version of the game to the market is necessary, but adding no and compelling features is not.  This leaves us buying basically the same game, on the same engine, in a brand new package.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2011)

Stay on topic.

Verbal warning... You all know what comes next.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2011)

tigger said:


> I'm old so i don't mind dying a lot. i play for fun not to be a leet killa, i'm no youngster no more and my reactions have gone to hell. Still enjoy the game tho.



Same here. My K/D is like .37. Still have fun though.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Stay on topic.
> 
> Verbal warning... You all know what comes next.



One could make the argument that discussing the direct competitor to this game is in fact on topic.  Point taken though.

Found a stupidly good setup today, F2000 + Foregrip + Heavy Barrel.  Joined a game with newbsandwich and managed to be 19-3 before the other team starting pushing us and I dipped to like 27-9.  The F2000 is basically an M416 (my favorite gun) with a higher rate of fire.  Kinda silly how quickly you can mow through people with that thing.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 11, 2011)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Sorry about earlier B2K related confusion - B2K and BF3 maps can/will be part of the same rotations. Not like BC2 Vietnam."

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Going Back to Karkand #4: The design idea behind the themed expansion pack



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED : Nov 11, 2011, 12:00AM

_Are you ready to take a closer look at our first upcoming expansion pack, Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand? Read on for the first Back to Karkand trailer and the Lead Designer's thoughts on the idea behind this themed expansion pack._

[yt]TyN_Zjw4l-s[/yt]

As you may or may not know, there will be even more Battlefield 3 goodness coming your way this December. Right now, a separate team here at DICE is hard at work wrapping up the first expansion pack Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand. Utilizing the power of the Frostbite 2 engine, the Back to Karkand expansion pack remasters four of the greatest Battlefield maps in the franchise: Strike at Karkand, Wake Island, Gulf of Oman and Sharqi Peninsula. Last week, we released the first gameplay trailer from Back to Karkand, and you can watch it again above.

*First Back to Karkand previews online*
Also, the first Back to Karkand media previews have started to appear online, so keep your eyes peeled. Here's a great preview by IGN, aptly named "BF3's Back to Karkand Destroys the Classics." And we also have Gamespot's impressions of playing on Gulf of Oman and Strike at Karkand, with some explosive footage to go with it.




_Strike at Karkand, we meet again._

*Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus on the design*
The design idea for the expansion pack was to let players revisit these classic maps as if time had passed by since they last played them in Battlefield 2. This will be apparent on all maps, but one prime example is on Gulf of Oman. Close to the beach, this new version of the all-time classic map sees a group of luxury villas erected by someone who wants to turn this piece of land into a paradise for vacationers. Now that war is once again coming to the region, those plans are likely to be ground quickly to a halt. Another example is Wake Island. Next to the airport, a conference building has been constructed. But the only conferences held there this Winter will likely be of the highly destructive kind. We met with Back to Karkand Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus for a chat on his vision for these reimagined maps:

"I want returning players to get the sense that these are cool new maps, and then suddenly realize they know them by heart. The feeling should be new, but the actual map layout the same as before. For newcomers, these are simply four brilliant maps", said Niklas.

Besides getting an artistic makeover, the Back to Karkand team is also making sure the new maps take full advantage of Frostbite 2, including the ability to turn most of the maps into rubble. Do you think you are safe hiding inside the buildings of these classic maps? Think again!

But Back to Karkand is much more than just remastered maps. This expansion pack also includes five new dog tags, five new achievements/trophies (if you’re on 360 or PS3), three new vehicles, 10 classic Battlefield weapons and a new persistence system where players complete assignments to earn their rewards. We will return once a week starting now to give you more details on these additions together with more images and videos.



 
_The artistic direction in Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand has been to reimagine these all-time classic maps as if time has passed a few years since we last visited them. That, and to add crazy amounts of destruction._

As always, if you pre-ordered your copy of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition, you are entitled to Back to Karkand at no extra charge and will be notified once it is available for download and play in December. Anyone else can buy it on the very same launch day for $14.99/1200 Microsoft Points, or the equivalent in their local currency. PlayStation 3 players will have exclusive 1 week early access to Back to Karkand.

Come back next week for more details on Back to Karkand.

Did you miss the earlier stories in this blog series?
#3: Introducing Gulf of Oman and Sharqi Peninsula
#2: “Wake Island has a special place in my heart”
#1: Your chance to relive the greatest Battlefield maps ever


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2011)

It's Hammer Time!



> The best thing you can do is post a link to the match from Battlelog to a thread on battlelog. We don't "name and shame" so, just post the match. It should be evident who it is.



BF3Blog


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what folder Origin uses to save the installer?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Does anyone know what folder Origin uses to save the installer?



It's configurable on the Origin settings page, but it never saved the BF3 installer there, for me.
Either it saved it somewhere's else, or it's bugged.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 11, 2011)

I want to install this game on my other pc but it keeps asking me to download it even if i move the game files. Dont know what to do.
  On the flip side i just ordered another 5870 2 gb so bf3 should run better. 
I was messing arround wuth some settings and i found AA and AF filters off and lighting on low and habo off i was getting 60+100fps with all other settings maxed.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 12, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I want to install this game on my other pc but it keeps asking me to download it even if i move the game files. Dont know what to do.
> On the flip side i just ordered another 5870 2 gb so bf3 should run better.
> I was messing arround wuth some settings and i found AA and AF filters off and lighting on low and habo off i was getting 60+100fps with all other settings maxed.



you can't just copy the installed game, you'd need the installation files that origin deletes after you install. downloading again is the option sorry


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 12, 2011)

well that would put me over my dl cap witch is shit so im just gonna have to wait.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 12, 2011)

Not the best score in the world. But It's pretty dang good for me.


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm done with this game for a while. Hit detection? My bullets are blanks apparently. Oh well, have fun all.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm done with this game for a while. Hit detection? My bullets are blanks apparently. Oh well, have fun all.



ummm.....Too easy. :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> ummm.....Too easy. :shadedshu



To not play for a while. Sure!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 12, 2011)

I need to get back to BF3!!!!


----------



## Frizz (Nov 12, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I need to get to Skyrim!!!!



Fixed . 


I too will be taking a break from this game, most likely won't be playing until Back to Karkand is released as there are too many good games coming out along the way and so far BF3 feels like a grind when trying to find a good server to join so I will leave all that for now and hopefully it gets better when I feel like popping heads again.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> To not play for a while. Sure!



To crack jokes about you shooting blanks.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> To crack jokes about you shooting blanks.




After the 12 pack I drop off bad. I had fun tonight. Gonna try a little sober time tomorrow. 
Don't expect DEATH Saturday he is gonna have the beer shit's


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> It's configurable on the Origin settings page, but it never saved the BF3 installer there, for me.
> Either it saved it somewhere's else, or it's bugged.



It should be C:\Program Files\Origin Games\Battlefield 3 or in C:\Program Filesx86\Origin Games\Battlefield 3, There should be a Installer folder,Just copy paste/backup(external Hard drive of 64 gig usb stick) the BF3 folder and when you want to reinstall just put it back in the C:\Program Filesx86\Origin Games\.Start Origin and it should tell you it is ready to install.You can make sure the settings is set for what Drive you want also NEVER click the CLEAR GAME INSTALLERS tab.Also make sure you have KEEP GAME INSTALLER checked in settings.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 13, 2011)

Meanwhile, on server some place else:


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 13, 2011)

Wowza.  Even outscored the Gator.  You should give Highway a few pointers on how to do that


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 13, 2011)

Played a couple good games with u guys yesterday.  Hopefully I'll get on the same side one day.

Oh, I had a crazy round before that where the other side was camping in their base on rush, and would only drive vehicles in every once in a while.  Got so many mine kills.  Not as many points as cadaveca, but still pretty good.


----------



## caleb (Nov 13, 2011)

Anybody else having such problems? It seems its something with the game as its not all over the screen. I have a new PC (with previous in my sig had no such probz). This is i52500k,ASUS560Ti DirectCUII,P8P67.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2011)

About my best round to date   i really like vehicles like the AA and Attack heli


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Meanwhile, on server some place else:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111112/yessir.jpg



Nice score Dave. Still using the controller I assume? You should get triple points on everything for that fact. 

I've been away for work for the last few weeks but I think I should be playing tonight.... have to go away again on Tuesday though. :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 13, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Wowza.  Even outscored the Gator.  You should give Highway a few pointers on how to do that



Yeah, we were working together, and he helped me get those points in a big way. All those vehicle points could have been his, but he let me hop in the driver seat the entire round.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Nice score Dave. Still using the controller I assume? You should get triple points on everything for that fact.
> 
> I've been away for work for the last few weeks but I think I should be playing tonight.... have to go away again on Tuesday though. :shadedshu



Yeah, controller, as always. The round was 600 tickets though, so that end score is kinda falsely inflated. End score with awards was like 33770 or something...nearly a whole rank in one round, with no cheating. 


People have been asking where you were...You, Kurgan, LaughingMan, BlackHaru, ChaoticG8tr, and erocker have to be the top players, so everyone notices when one of you guys isn't around. Need to paly with the top guys to get better!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, controller, as always. The round was 600 tickets though, so that end score is kinda falsely inflated. End score with awards was like 33770 or something...nearly a whole rank in one round, with no cheating.
> 
> 
> People have been asking where you were...You, Kurgan, LaughingMan, BlackHaru, ChaoticG8tr, and erocker have to be the top players, so everyone notices when one of you guys isn't around. Need to paly with the top guys to get better!



I tried playing with my 360 controller when I showed a friend BF3 for the first time. I can't handle it... I get no hero cookies when I use mine. 

I had also raged on the game before I went away (to cable 3 hotels in 3 days for CCTV) and deleted everyone and everything but I'm over it now.  I just sent you another friendy. 

IF ANYONE DOESNT HAVE ME ON THEIR LIST FEEL FREE TO ADD ME - TRIPTEX.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, we were working together, and he helped me get those points in a big way. All those vehicle points could have been his, but he let me hop in the driver seat the entire round.



Yessir, I have found him to be extremely helpful, considerate, and patient with middle of the road players like myself.  Some guys, luckily none that I have played with on the TS we use, can be real pecker heads when they are consistently at the top of the heap.  Hell, I think you could add yourself to the list of above average players you mentioned, as well.  And, as it turns out, you aren't a dick, either


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im guessing alot of people have either rage quit the game or have other games to play?

I have skyward sword (HEHE releases on the 20th but I have mine...) and Skyrim but I'd rather play BF3


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

Ever since I went crossfire BF3 likes to get stuck loading or crash while loading. I get into maybe 1 out of 7 games I try to join. Even then I'm lucky if I'm able to stay in game for more than 1 or 2 rounds. Because it likes to crash to desktop during gameplay.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> but I'd rather play BF3



I hear you there


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im guessing alot of people have either rage quit the game or have other games to play?
> 
> I have skyward sword (HEHE releases on the 20th but I have mine...) and Skyrim but I'd rather play BF3



I can't tear myself away from Skyrim. I played a ton of BF3 too though already including over a whole week off post-launch. I'll be back...


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 14, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ever since I went crossfire BF3 likes to get stuck loading or crash while loading. I get into maybe 1 out of 7 games I try to join. Even then I'm lucky if I'm able to stay in game for more than 1 or 2 rounds. Because it likes to crash to desktop during gameplay.



That is unfortunate.  Thankfully, I get very few crashes to desktop that aren't server related.  Also, since the last Battlelog update, occasionally I will black screen when joining the round, but always only once, them I'm good to go.  I also have crossfired 5xxx series cards, but I have very little troubles with them.  Did you follow Erocker's driver uninstall guide?  Are you using 11.10 with 11.9 CAP 4?  I doubt it matters, but I also notice you have a reference card with a later version as the slave, maybe that is the difference, I would hope not.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

Honestly I'm not entirely sure what the issue is. But I can play other games that are taxing on my cards without it crashing. 

I am using 11.10s with 11.9 CAP 4s


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm on 11.9s with 11.9 CAP 4.

Only time I have a black screen or crashes is when I launch the game from Origin. Even then it only happens the very first time I try to launch the game. If I go from the BF3 icon on my desktop then I never have a problem.


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a question whats a good FOV to use I never messed with it before.
Im sure its been beat to death already but I ddont want to go though 371 pages to find it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL I find potential evidence of a Mod at the forums ,working for AA .net I complain about it to the links in the cheat thread ,I get this ...Is this someone reporting me on privacy policies at EA?

Hello,

We would like you to know that we received your petition and are currently investigating it.  Due to our Privacy Policy, we cannot contact you concerning the outcome of the investigation, but please rest assured that we will take appropriate action.  

You can read the Terms of Service for Electronic Arts Online by going to the following web address:

http://www.ea.com/global/legal/tos.jsp

Sincerely,
Customer Support 
Electronic Arts, Inc.

EA.com Customer Relations


Petition history: On 11-13-2011 you asked Battlefield3 support: 
Bad content in profile

 I got 2 of these yesterday when i was offline all day..You guys be my eyes ,Did any of you see me log in yesterday?After 6 am to be honest.I think some one is using my profile.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I can't tear myself away from Skyrim. I played a ton of BF3 too though already including over a whole week off post-launch. I'll be back...



I have it installed but I figure I dont have time for a full out RPG let alone about 2-3 rounds of BF3 on my spare time.

I do want to get started on Skyward sword soon.


----------



## erixx (Nov 14, 2011)

To continue with offtopics: I have found the Ghost Recon mod for Arma2 and I am enjoying it. But will return to BF3 at any moment both to finish SP and earn some leet weapons in MP


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 14, 2011)

Sup guys another great episode is here!

Sit back relax and enjoy!











There thanks lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys another great episode is here!
> 
> Sit back relax and enjoy!
> 
> ...



Do the [YT] tags with this 8W8AEKb8YMI in the middle

Like..


----------



## Jasper005 (Nov 14, 2011)

caleb said:


> Anybody else having such problems? It seems its something with the game as its not all over the screen. I have a new PC (with previous in my sig had no such probz). This is i52500k,ASUS560Ti DirectCUII,P8P67.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44352&stc=1&d=1321202785



Caleb I have exactly the same issue on my 560ti with the latest beta drivers and the ones before that too. I was having it in SLI as well but have since taken a card out to see if it fixes the issue (which it doesn't). 

It's a weird one as it doesn't always seem to happen either and it's definitely not an issue with overheating. Sometimes I can play for hours without issue then sometimes just mins. I was worried that it might be my PSU failing but as we both have newish systems I doubt that is the case. 

I'm starting to think it might be an issue with something running in the background like evga precision so I'm going to test that out tonight. I'd had similar issues when programs use overlays before.

Also do you get it so that (to begin with at least) you only have that issue when you are looking in a certain direction? So for example if I'm looking north I get those black lines but if I look east they vanish until I look north again?!!? Also if I look through my IR scope the lines vanish. Most bizarre. 

I'll let you know if I find a cure if you could do the same that'd be great!


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im guessing alot of people have either rage quit the game or have other games to play?



I've just been busy. lol


----------



## digibucc (Nov 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im guessing alot of people have either rage quit the game or have other games to play?



yeah playing skyrim atm. i look at BF as a long term game though. I put in quite a few hours launch week and the following, it's good to get my mind switched up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Skyrim looks good, On everything maxed out I was getting 60FPS. I noticed some of the same voices from oblivion.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 14, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL I find potential evidence of a Mod at the forums ,working for AA .net I complain about it to the links in the cheat thread ,I get this ...Is this someone reporting me on privacy policies at EA?
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



Uh...noooo. It just looks like your reporting was received and this is the canned response. Not sure why they include the link to the TOS like that but it doesn't seem "directed" specifically at you for anything you did. 

A mod at what forum, btw?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mailman got the same email about reporting a platoon on battlelog its no big deal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Got the 5770 installed in my cruncher. Installing windows 7 X64 and origin soon then have to download BF3 again


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys another great episode is here!
> 
> Sit back relax and enjoy!
> 
> ...



That 5 enemy sniper shot was sick (even though it busted)! LOL, I gotta try that last Myth in your vid.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeez,  this game beats up on my 285s bad...   with ultra,  and even high settings,  I can drop as low as 35fps.  I don't want to try this online until I can do better....  anyone running this at 1920x1200 on sli 470s?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2011)

I play on high with 2xMSAA 16XAF HBAO fairly well on a 5850 so two 285's should be decent


----------



## DOM (Nov 15, 2011)

So how do I add the stuff on my 91 forgot what its called the gun for engineer lol

Cuz my other guns I didnt have to add them they did it  on them on there own 

If you don't know I'm a bf3 nub


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not the best score in the world. But It's pretty dang good for me.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/cad1a6a6.jpg



Looked like a fun match Rad_Ed


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2011)

DOM said:


> So how do I add the stuff on my 91 forgot what its called the gun for engineer lol
> 
> Cuz my other guns I didnt have to add them they did it  on them on there own
> 
> If you don't know I'm a bf3 nub



When you are at the "Deploy" screen ready to join a match, click on "Customize" and then click on the "Engineer" (or whatever class you want to manage). Then click on "Loadout" and choose which gun/equipement you want to customize. Then click on the tab that states "Accessories". You should then be able to customize your weapon.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 15, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Looked like a fun match Rad_Ed



Most likely my best game yet honestly. I think I got around 20 or so of those kills with the Scar-H.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 15, 2011)

The M98B seems to be the best sniper rifle...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> The M98B seems to be the best sniper rifle...



I have been using the SV98 and it does very well with headshots but I need to get more scopes!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 15, 2011)

Is it just me or has the spawn system suddenly gone to shit compared to what it was before?


----------



## DOM (Nov 15, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Is it just me or has the spawn system suddenly gone to shit compared to what it was before?



I think so but love when I spawn on a flag that there trying to take over and I spawn right behind them lol


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 15, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> That 5 enemy sniper shot was sick (even though it busted)! LOL, I gotta try that last Myth in your vid.



yeah that was one hell of a jeep fly LOL 



DOM said:


> I think so but love when I spawn on a flag that there trying to take over and I spawn right behind them lol



..or right in the middle of the bunch,so your but can be shot into emental before you say f**k..

EDIT: lol when are they going to fix those scary eyes?looks really silly....and I love how my character yells "die mother fucker" or something like that everytime I revive a teammate LOL


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone know how to fix an install loop for a patch? I keep trying to install the patch, and it just goes through an install loop. I've refreshed my games, restarted computer, ran origin in administrator and nothing is helping. If you have any ideas, let me know.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 16, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Anyone know how to fix an install loop for a patch? I keep trying to install the patch, and it just goes through an install loop. I've refreshed my games, restarted computer, ran origin in administrator and nothing is helping. If you have any ideas, let me know.



Sorry, Partner, you are screwed.  You will have to delete your BF3 folder and redownload the entire kit and caboodle.  I had to do this 3 times, cadaveca had the misfortune of having to do it six times.  I fixed it by never selecting "Repair Install" or "Check for Updates" ever again.   Pretty sure that's what Dave did, as well.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 16, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Sorry, Partner, you are screwed.  You will have to delete your BF3 folder and redownload the entire kit and caboodle.  I had to do this 3 times, cadaveca had the misfortune of having to do it six times.  I fixed it by never selecting "Repair Install" or "Check for Updates" ever again.   Pretty sure that's what Dave did, as well.



Thanks for the reply. I thought I'd have to do that, just wanted to confirm.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 16, 2011)

New video's of BF3:  Strike at Karkand and Gulf of Oman surfaced today



Spoiler



It's console footage again.  Watch it for the scenery, not the game play...




















New AMD video drivers available:  11.11 drivers and 11.11 CAP1 profiles.



> New profiles added to this release:
> -  Battlefield 3:  Tweaks to the CrossFire profile
> -  Global Ops – Commando Libya:  Improves CrossFire performance
> -  Driver San Francisco:  Disables CrossFire


----------



## GLD (Nov 16, 2011)

I would like me some Karkand...

Bought the pre-order to be playing on launch day...and the extras.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 16, 2011)

I tried to watch them for the scenery, but I couldn't get over the players extreme lack of skill.  Throwing hand grenades at tanks and not ever aiming down the sights makes this guy officially worse than I am at BF3.  Which, until tonight, I thought was impossible.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 16, 2011)

Inside Gaming Daily - EA Responds to Battlefield 3s Launch Issues,  Considers Player Compensation



Spoiler



By Lawrence Sonntag | 02 November 2011

If you’re one of the many players that have thrown your headset in frustration that Battlefield 3 absolutely refuses to put your party into a squad or keeps dropping you from matches, EA Games’ Executive Vice President Patrick Soderlund feels your pain.

“We understand how frustrating it is not to be able to play the game without interruption,” Soderlund said to Machinima.

Because of that, EA is considering some sort of gift to serve as apology for the game’s jittery performance.

“We are always looking at ways to generate customer satisfaction and we’re definitely considering a gift to thank players for their patience and dedication, but our #1 road to their happiness is to get everyone playing smoothly and ensure 100% stability,” Soderlund said. “We are gamers too and we understand that no gift will match the experience of getting in the game and playing with friends.”

Soderlund admits that the launch-day jitters for Battlefield 3 have been a bit rough, but it’s gotten better since, and they’re working hard to make it perfect for everyone, all the time.

“Though the first day of launch was somewhat volatile, we are happy to report that server support stabilized to roughly 98.9% through our launch weekend and has not dropped since. That said, we will not rest until we’re at 100% . We are committed to supporting the game as a software service, and listening to consumer feedback every day,” Soderlund said. “We are making daily updates and improvements to ensure an optimal online experience for all. Regardless of the cause or platform, our team at DICE and our Online teams are working together, standing by to identify the issues and addressing them as they arise. Every big multiplayer game experiences some instability at launch. The good news is, we’re listening, responding and improving the service every day.”

Unfortunately there’s no easy fix to the infrastructure problems experienced by the game. Personally, I’ve heard many gamers wonder why EA can’t just go out and buy more servers, or why they didn’t have a larger infrastructure ready to go on day one. Soderlund explains that there’s no silver bullet for those problems.

“There are a number of different factors impacting server connectivity. It isn’t just about buying more servers. Capacity isn’t the only factor. Server architecture, data centers, data transfer — it all makes for an extraordinarily complex system that becomes increasingly  intricate as we grow from supporting 1M players to 3M players to 5M players and beyond. That is why we continue to invest in servers, infrastructure and people to support the game,” Soderlund said. “We are dedicated to constantly improving connectivity.”

Soderlund also addressed the swirling scorn that constantly surrounds EA’s fledgling Origin service. Just yesterday, in fact, a hack surfaced that removed Origin’s necessity in playing Battlefield 3.

“There is a lot of misinformation out there about Origin. Origin is not spyware, and does not use or install spyware on user’s machines. Consumer privacy is very important to DICE and EA, and we take every precaution to protect personal and anonymous user data. The policies supporting Origin are industry standard privacy protocols employed by many other popular web services, and there is absolutely nothing malicious in the software that should create concerns about privacy,” Soderlund said. “As players become increasingly familiar with the service and its benefits when playing games like Battlefield 3, we believe that Origin will be embraced and appreciated more and more by gamers worldwide.”

Ultimately Soderlund wants Battlefield 3 players to know that both EA and DICE are grateful for their support, and that they’re pledging lasting support for this game. This will come not only in terms of infrastructure and a better play experience, but new game content like the Back to Karkand DLC pack due out in December.

“In two words: thank you,” Soderlund said. “We are overwhelmed by the positive response we’ve received from gamers around the world. The DICE team has lived and breathed Battlefield 3 for the last few years and it’s an exciting time for us to finally share something we are so passionate about with millions of gamers. The best reward for us is the amazing feedback we’ve seen from our fans. They are helping us make the game better every single day.”

If you’re itching to leave feedback of your own, Soderlund provides a few tips for interacting with the team.

“There are a number of ways to reach us. They can submit questions via www.battlefield.com or http://www.facebook.com/battlefield. They can also follow us on Twitter at www.twitter.com/battlefield for the latest news,” Soderlund said. “Again, thank you for all your support. I hope to see you on the Battlefield.”



Planet Battlefield - Upcoming Battlefield 3 Community Events



Spoiler



*Tuesday, 15 November, 2011 at 18:00 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News*
Two Battlefield 3 community events are coming up with the first one starting tomorrow at 11am PT. DICE is hosting a live chat with Battlefield Global Community Manager, Daniel Matros where we might even see some new footage of Back to Karkand. 



> This Wednesday, November 16 at 11am PT, we’ll be streaming live from DICE headquarters in Stockholm, Sweden as Daniel Matros chats about the groundbreaking FPS, Battlefield 3.
> 
> Have a question for Matros or the Battlefield 3 team? Submit your question below using Cover It Live, then stay tuned to see what Matros has to say. We’ll also be mixing a little bit of live play in with Wednesday’s Q&A session, giving you a glimpse of some luscious Frostbite 2-driven action and the upcoming Back to Karkand expansion.
> 
> Due to time limitations, Matros won’t be able to answer all questions that are asked. If the chat ends and your question still hasn’t been answered, try checking either the Battlefield 3 forums or the official Battlefield 3 web site.


*EA.com*

The second event is a Battlefield community roundtable hosted by FragWorld, which will happen a week from today on Tuesday, November 22nd at 9:30pm ET. Last month's event had a pretty big turnout and Ian 'crash7800' Tornay and Daniel 'zh1nt0' Matros stopped by to talk last time. 


> *What is that you may ask?*
> Well its basically a moderated Town Hall type event for Battlfield Communities (clans) hosted by us in our Teamspeak 3 Voice Server. We take suggested topics of discussion, which you can post here. We then discuss them as a group with each other and sometimes the developers participate themselves incognito or openly. We record all the meetings so even if you can't make it you can still listen. There are recordings of other events for other games on our site and itunes if you want to hear what they are like.
> 
> *Who can attend?*
> ...


*More Info*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 16, 2011)

How is skill level calculated...



> So basically, this is what determines your skill level on your stats page:
> 
> •	You gain/loose SL based on every confrontation with another player
> •	Killing a highly skilled enemy gives you more points than killing someone less skilled
> ...


----------



## xenocide (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmm.  I find that Skill Level system to be very strange.  But I'll take it.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just achieved lvl 40, the P-90 feels rather weak for a weapon that is such a late unlock. But then again, it does carry 50 rounds. So I guess there's the balance.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 16, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Sorry, Partner, you are screwed.  You will have to delete your BF3 folder and redownload the entire kit and caboodle.  I had to do this 3 times, cadaveca had the misfortune of having to do it six times.  I fixed it by never selecting "Repair Install" or "Check for Updates" ever again.   Pretty sure that's what Dave did, as well.


I've had the unfortunate experience with the Repair too, but what I found out in the end, repair does everything correctly up until a certain point - it "forgets" to rename the "BF3.exe" correctly (it leaves some temporary extension, which once removed makes your install complete and ready to play)

So, if after running Repair it still says "ready to install" - turn off Origin - find your "BF3.exe.xxxxxx" - remove the weird part - restart Origin -> everything should be working now


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 16, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted, but anyway. 

A little something worth a watch. If only everyone could have one..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I took my cruncher to work and come to find out the work internet has origin blocked FML  So I am currently installing windows 7 on VMware so I can download the installer for BF3 then move it to a hard drive were I can put it on my cruncher at work. DAMN THIS SUX


----------



## Boneface (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey was wondering if there was anyone around that could give me a hand in getting server up and running, wever been running 32 man the last few days which eventually fills, but its a 64man and we want to see if we can get it back to 64, just need some people to jump in and help if ya could CoRe* Clan HC Rush http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...b-4d26-b63f-8cf170929f56/CoRe-Clan-HC-Ranked/ any help would be great


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 16, 2011)

Origin, you make me rage.


----------



## erixx (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=i2ipsuvOmeI

sucks that instead of doing this by helo or regular climbing, people start being clowns... 
I mean, I do like us to get to ANY place and would like 1000 more ladders and ways to get to places freely. But this tricks are so clowny.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 16, 2011)

surely easily fixed wtf happened with its physics system to let a guy stand on that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2011)

I know that its kinda cheap to ride on a MAV but damn its fun and cool. You can get to many places using it. People were sniping EVERYWHERE.

Ok Im pissed at origin. I spent 4 hours redownloading the game using VMware and origin set to keep install files. well once it was done and installed the game I goto the download directory and there is nothing there WTF!


----------



## DOM (Nov 16, 2011)

I need to try that looks like fun haha


----------



## Horrux (Nov 17, 2011)

Anything happen over the last few days?

I've been playing Skyrim like a champ, today, first time since Sunday that I launch BF3 and it suddenly runs like utter sh!t. I mean, half the performance I use to get. Unplayable.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 17, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Anything happen over the last few days?
> 
> I've been playing Skyrim like a champ, today, first time since Sunday that I launch BF3 and it suddenly runs like utter sh!t. I mean, half the performance I use to get. Unplayable.



Seems like it must be something on your system side, I also only fired up BF3 again the past day or two and it still runs great for me :/

Did you happen to turn SLI off while playing Skyrim for some reason? I had BF3 issues at first and it turned out I had forgotten to turn Crossfire back on.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know that its kinda cheap to ride on a MAV but damn its fun and cool. You can get to many places using it. People were sniping EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Ok Im pissed at origin. I spent 4 hours redownloading the game using VMware and origin set to keep install files. well once it was done and installed the game I goto the download directory and there is nothing there WTF!



Was the install folder in the BF3 folder when you backed-up?
Or did you use the tab in Origin Browse Game Installer folder ? I tried that when BF3 Open Beta hit and found nothing,Turned out I needed too save the entire Bf3 folder itself.Hope that helps.

Anyone been getting wired login errors the last few days on Origin?I got two of them yesterday and I`m still getting the complete reboot at least ounce(usually right in the first 30mins of login)Like playing then the map changes then next thing it hangs and reboots......After that it goes for another 2-3hours no problems.Seems to me those haxers have a tool to use others accounts.EA/Dice said they were looking into it.Any word on it.Also could be the lag we all feel.


----------



## caleb (Nov 17, 2011)

I copied over the whole BF3 Folder then loaded it back up to origin after reinstalling OS and clicked install in ORIGIN.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 17, 2011)

*Thanksgiving week !*

I should be able to get ranked up next week. I have the whole week off 
Time to try the knife too !



Horrux said:


> I've been playing Skyrim like a champ, today, first time since Sunday that I launch BF3 and it suddenly runs like utter sh!t. I mean, half the performance I use to get. Unplayable.


BF3 is butt hurt that you have been ignoring it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok I did the whole copy BF3 folder and then start origin then click install which worked good but now I cannot start single player due to it keeps saying BF3.exe has stopped working?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally getting to play some BF3 at work. This 5770 get 65FPS on all medium and no AA OR AF and still looks GREAT! I lag alittle due to having to use my 3G Verizon phone cause my company network has the ports blocked that EA uses


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Finally getting to play some BF3 at work. This 5770 get 65FPS on all medium and no AA OR AF and still looks GREAT! I lag alittle due to having to use my 3G Verizon phone cause my company network has the ports blocked that EA uses



Hardcore.

I admire your persistent.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 17, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Hardcore.
> 
> I admire your persistent.



Even with this 3G I get around 115 ping. I had a above even score in a map or two before I had to go back to doing some work LOL. every once in a while people will start skipping around due to the connection but it goes back to normal afterwards.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2011)

Just got 200+ kills with the SV98!!


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 17, 2011)

I just finished the SP campaign the other day. It was meh.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 17, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Anything happen over the last few days?
> 
> I've been playing Skyrim like a champ, today, first time since Sunday that I launch BF3 and it suddenly runs like utter sh!t. I mean, half the performance I use to get. Unplayable.



Not me. For the five minutes I actually tore myself away from Skyrim in almost a week I mainly just noticed that it looked freakin' awesome and seemed better even tho must be in my head (though I did go from Preview 3 to 11.10 WHQL since). More somehow than just the tess and nice textures in BF3 but been staring at too many low res rocks and trees lately I guess. Wish they didn't come out so soon together though I will play BF3 for years of course.

The first time I was being scorched by a dragon in Skyrim found myself trying to jump behind a rock and dive prone!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 18, 2011)

What they don't mention is that this readying process might take a week or two for QA and driver test.
It just feels too good to be out in like ... a few days. If yes, no problem.
http://www.neoseeker.com/news/17827-dice-readying-hefty-battlefield-3-patch/


----------



## d3fct (Nov 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Finally getting to play some BF3 at work. This 5770 get 65FPS on all medium and no AA OR AF and still looks GREAT! I lag alittle due to having to use my 3G Verizon phone cause my company network has the ports blocked that EA uses



lol, playin bf3 while on the clock, nice!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 18, 2011)

Gamespy - BF3:  Post-Launch Developer Q&A



Spoiler



By Bennett Ring | Nov 16, 2011
Dice answers concerns about the post-launch support for the PC.

It's been three long weeks since Battlefield 3 lined us up in front of a tank cannon loaded with awesome, before blowing us away with its technological prowess and deep core gameplay. In that time we're yet to see a PC patch, and day by day the forums are becoming a noisier home of frustration. We managed to track down the most impressively tri-named Karl Magnus Troedsson, CEO of Dice and the man responsible for that statement about the consoles switching to lead platform, to find out what's the deal – where's the patch? When will the IRNV cheat be toned back? And didn't he realize that statement would stir up a whole bunch of PC nerd-rage?

*GameSpy:* There's been a bit of a shit-storm on the forums about an interview where you said Dice went back to the consoles as lead platform half way through development. Some PC gamers are saying this amounts to lying given that the messaging pre-launch was all about PC being lead console – can you explain the division of resources during development to shed light on this statement? Did the PC build still receive significant resources during the last half of the dev period? Why was the messaging changed after launch?

*Karl Magnus Troedsson:* I'd be happy to explain. In order to assure we could deliver the quality of experience we wanted to deliver on all platforms we needed to spend our team focusing on each platform individually. Starting out our primary focus was on the PC, making sure we had a stable and fun build early on. This was used to set our ambitious visual and gameplay targets, defining how far we aimed to push the envelope. To deliver the game on the consoles we later needed then to spend effort and energy ensuring the game experience would look and play great on these platforms as well. At no point did we cease development on the PC, and the PC version of Battlefield 3 includes significant features that are unique thanks to the power and flexibility of the PC, like 64 players in multiplayer, a seamless web-based Battlelog integration, and a graphical fidelity that scales upwards as you invest in more high end components.


*GameSpy:* We're three weeks into launch and it looks like most of the post-launch support has gone into the console versions. Is this because the 360 and PS3 have had bigger issues than the PC? When can PC users expect to start seeing patches to resolve some of the major issues, such as frequent crashing and heavy rubber banding/lag on certain maps?

*Karl Magnus Troedsson: *We have a dedicated support team that closely looks at issues on all platforms. DICE's PC heritage means we are especially aware of the needs of the PC platform and intend to continue to support it for a long time. We have been providing support to Battlelog and our back end servers which directly benefit all players, including those on the PC. We are also working with partners at AMD and Nvidia, both of which have released drivers for PC players which have substantial Battlefield 3 specific improvements. Additional support is in the works, and while we are aware no fix can come fast enough our dedicated team is working around the clock and around the world to make Battlefield 3 the biggest and smoothest launch. As I write this, for example, we are just getting ready to roll out quite a hefty update for PC players, with consoles to follow.


*GameSpy:* Many are claiming that the much-requested Commo Rose and chat window feel like they were put in at the last minute on the PC, and are both basically unusable. Will Dice be improving these at all, and if so how and when?

*Karl Magnus Troedsson:* We are listening to the feedback from the community, and we are looking into how we can keep evolving and improving a large number of features in Battlefield 3. The user interface is one of those items.


*GameSpy:* Have Dice been happy with the reliability of Battlelog – from our perspective it's been relatively stable, but what's it been like on your back end? Any major fires that needed to be stamped out?

*Karl Magnus Troedsson: *We are very proud of the functionality of Battlelog and the features it offers to players in its release version, as well as the flexibility it allows us as developers to quickly provide updates and directly interact with our players. Stability-wise, it has been nothing short of phenomenal, with practically no down-time at all since the launch of the game. From here, it's basically a question of updating and evolving the service to make it more and more powerful as we go along.


*GameSpy:* One of the longest threads on the BF3 forums at the moment regards the IRNV scope, which many say is incredibly overpowered. Is this something Dice is aware of, and are looking to change? Why was it altered from the beta version, which wasn't so useful?

*Karl Magnus Troedsson:* Based on player feedback, we have made some tweaks to the IRNV scope to make it more balanced with the rest of the accessories in the game. The change is planned to go into a future update of Battlefield 3, and we will have more details on this update at a later date. In general, balance issues are always a hot topic for a game that attracts competitive players. We take all balance feedback very seriously, and we strive to make sure that when we make any change it is always an improvement to the overall game. This means being very careful when we make changes so we don't over react. Battlefield 3 is a living game, and we intend to support it with balance and technical updates.


*GameSpy: *Anything else you'd like to add?

*Karl Magnus Troedsson:* First, I'd like to say thanks to all of our fans for playing the game and giving us feedback on their experience. It's really for all of you we have created Battlefield 3, and I think we are in a very good place with the game. We have already rolled out a number of client-side updates with new features and fixes, as well as a large number of server patches to fine tune network performance, game stability, and server side configuration options. Battlelog, our social platform for Battlefield 3, is also receiving regular updates where we implement the most wanted features directly from the community. A teething issue has been a few players who do not respect the integrity of the game, who boost their stats in unsportsmanlike manners, or who outright cheat. We are hitting down hard on those players, banning and stats wiping and implementing harder anti-cheat checks, which has been very well received by the community.

All in all, I think what we have done with the servers, the game, and Battlelog since the launch of Battlefield 3 really shows our passion to support the game wholeheartedly. There will be more updates, and then of course there's the Back to Karkand expansion pack in December. Battlefield players are in for a treat, and Battlefield 3 as a whole will just keep getting better as we go along.


*Spy Guy says:* That's lovely to hear, but the fact remains we haven't seen a single patch beyond the Day 1 patch. Relative to other PC games, that's a rather low level of post-launch support, so here's hoping this promised upcoming patch is a biggie. How do you think Dice has handled the PC support after launch?



Battlefieldo.com - HI-RES PANORAMIC BF3 MAP SCREENSHOTS



Spoiler



German site PCGames.de has created beautiful high resolution panoramic screenshots of all nine Battlefield 3 multiplayer levels, and boy are they gorgeous at a whopping 7000×2000 pixel resolution.  Perfect for those of you with dual or triple monitor setups – these make pretty fantastic wallpapers.

Warning: each of these is several megabytes in size!  To download, click the thumbnail, then right click and hit “view image” to see the full resolution version.  Without further ado:




<follow the link for the rest of the screen shots>

Pretty cool, huh?  You can read the original article here (in German) and they also have a download link for a ZIP of all 9 panoramas.



IGN.com - Battlefield 3: Second Opinions



Spoiler



*IGN editors share their thoughts on October's big online battle.*
*November 17, 2011*

by IGN Staff

Battlefield 3's fought through server woes, crashes, and glitches for its first three weeks in the wild. After giving Battlefield 3 a 9 in light of its stellar multiplayer, the servers have now stabilized, and other editors took up the fight and headed out into battle. So what did everyone else think? Read on to check out what the rest of the office thought of the game. 

Battlefield 3 Video Review

*Walter Lopez*

To me, Battlefield 3 exists as two different experiences: the visually-stunning single-player experience and the massive-scale multiplayer. For the long time Battlefield fan, combat on this scale isn't anything too different, but for gamers new to the franchise - welcome to a whole new world of strategy. I honestly can't remember the last time I enjoyed a multiplayer experience to this extent. Shouting out enemy locations and coordinating attacks on a squad level is something unique to the Battlefield franchise and a welcome return to form. 

Certain sections of the single player game echo back to my time in the service. Specifically, when the Marines are standing by, overlooking a target building, one radio transmission later and the attack order is acknowledged. Just as quickly as the command is confirmed, gunfire engulfs the advancing Marine element. The scene erupts with clusters of chaotic beauty unlike anything I've seen in a game before. Showcasing such a scene could only be accomplished with the combined efforts of brilliant visuals and sound design. You should be able to distinguish different caliber bullets and whether or not you're the unlucky recipient of a full metal jacket barrage (If you fancy yourself a weapon expert that is). Yes, the single player campaign is a bit over the top but don't let that steer you away from a great ride and one hell of a way to showcase what the Frostbite 2 engine is capable of. 

The PC version shines above the rest, but the console versions aren't too far behind. Overall, I'm extremely pleased with the finished product and highly recommend picking it up. Just don't forget to shoot, move, and communicate. 


Battlefield 3: How to Fly Jets


*Charles Onyett*

Battlefield 3, I wanted to enjoy your single-player campaign, I really did. I wasn't playing for review, so I could play at whatever pace I wanted to, and wouldn't have to take notes. I could play without knowing that whatever I thought might delight or enrage millions of readers. I could wage war in peaceful privacy. 

But about an hour in, I quit. I didn't encounter any game-breaking bugs. I wasn't put off by the excess of quick-time events, though they were a little irritating. My hardware was close to top of the line, so even at Ultra Battlefield 3 ran very well. But after a few deaths, I shut down the game, skipped right by the co-op missions, and went directly to the multiplayer suite. 

In the following two days I put 10 hours into the online modes, and plan on putting in a lot more. The maps are enormous and filled with hiding spots, the sound is absolutely incredible, the visuals are beautiful, the Conquest mode is, as it's always been, a thrill to play. As a fan of Battlefield since the original 1942, I couldn't be more pleased with Battlefield 3 online so far, aside from the stability issues with Battlelog. But a part of me feels ashamed. 

As an editor at IGN, someone who gets paid to write about video games, shouldn't I play everything to broaden my perspective about what's out there? In general I'd say yes, I should, but in this case I just couldn't do it. Battlefield to me, and I think to many, is a multiplayer game, just as Quake III, Team Fortress 2 and Unreal Tournament are multiplayer games. Why does it feel like labeling something as multiplayer-only is a bad thing? 

These days multiplayer-only shooters tend to be free-to-play. Team Fortress 2 went free, Battlefield: Heroes and Battlefield Play4Free are both running, and other free shooters like Tribes: Ascend and Blacklight: Retribution are on the way. There are exceptions too, like Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad. It's a brilliant multiplayer game, one that communicates the fragility of life in a war zone like no other. For some reason, Red Orchestra 2 also has a single-player mode, and it's terrible. I have to wonder, if Tripwire hadn't bothered with the single-player mode, could the studio have produced a more polished multiplayer suite? Same with Battlefield 3, if the single-player portion and co-op modes were tossed off the production schedule, maybe there'd be three or four more maps at launch? Five? Two? Based on recent comments, getting rid of single-player doesn't sound like something Electronic Arts wants, but as a fan, I'd like to see DICE focus on what it does so brilliantly: the online game.


*Stephen Ng*

It should to no surprise that BF3's best aspect is to hop into vehicles, roam around, and blast the enemy team. It's a great feeling to take down enemy vehicles, or use a vehicle to dominate the enemy team. 

The weakest aspect of BF3 is the campaign. While the story is both solid and somewhat plausible (it unfolds like a Tom Clancy techno-thriller), the various gameplay mechanics (specifically, the ho-hum uncreative tone of everything) makes it a bland experience. There are no massive battles to partake in. There are almost no Hollywood-esque sequences (Semper Fidelis is as close as you're going to get). The cooperative missions seem like an after-thought, and hardly figure into the package. 

If I wanted "virtualized realism," I'll re-read Tony Swofford's Jarhead, or a Chinese classic like Outlaws of the Marsh. As it stands, you're better off sticking to the MP aspect of BF3 and loving it. 

*Tina Palacios*

Remember when a lot of people (including our own Peter Eykemans) mentioned how great the multiplayer is? They are correct. Battlefield 3 is all about the multiplayer. Don't mess with the campaign, or co-op; I have yet to find a reason to try them out. Since launch, I've been squading-up with friends and having a great time. Multiplayer still comes with a few gripes, though. For instance, the squad system needs to be improved—I've randomly been dropped from squads I join, and even got separated from friends after joining new matches together. And just so you know, it's an unnecessary pain in the ass to invite people to my friends list in-game for PC, then add them again through Origin. That said, neither of these issues hinder my desire to blow up buildings and attempt to fly jets. Now if only my teammates didn't spawn camp vehicles...


*Scott Lowe*

It hurts to say it, but Battlefield 3 is the first shooter to shake my undying love for Call of Duty. 

I've always held both franchises in high regard, but Call of Duty was always my go-to. Now, with the addictive multiplayer experiences DICE have crafted with Battlefield 3, I've found myself sinking more hours into driving tanks and arming M-COMs than I have popping headshots and manning predator missile strikes. 

What it comes down to is team-play and pacing. 

There are no lone wolves in Battlefield. Even if you attempt to be one, you're likely to fail. More importantly, DICE has done a great job incentivizing players to work together. 

With the scale of the maps and integration of vehicles, there is also a much wider array of gameplay experiences and strategies. And every match feels unique, no matter how many times you've played the map. 

I'm also a huge audio/visual nerd, and DICE's Frostbite technology is absolutely stunning. No shooter has ever looked or sounded this good. 

And let's be honest, the Call of Duty engine is starting to show its age. 

I even disagree with much of the criticism of the campaign and co-op missions. Is the story predictable and are the themes played out? Of course, but that doesn't mean it isn't well executed. 

But don't be confused, I'm not turning my back on Call of Duty. They are two very different games that cater to two very different moods. For team play and variety, Battlefield 3 will be my go-to, but for pure, unadulterated shooting fun, Call of Duty will always be there. 

Trying to balance my time between two amazing shooters is a great problem to have.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone know if we are going to ever be able to have multiple soldiers like EVERY other BF game?  I did +1 the Battleblog article, but am wondering if anyone has heard anything recent?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

d3fct said:


> lol, playin bf3 while on the clock, nice!



Yes I am! Today is going to be better! My boss and his boss are not here today! Only me and the tech writer!!! BF3 all mutha f*ckin DAY!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 18, 2011)

Man was i wrong about this game, playing single player and its amazing. I do owe an appology to marineborn.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Man was i wrong about this game, playing single player and its amazing. I do owe an appology to marineborn.



I cannot play SP on my cruncher for some reason. Maybe its due to using the copy folder method of install but when I try to start a SP game it loads the level the I get BF3 has stopped working box. I can play Multiplayer fine but SP is a no go.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 18, 2011)

Dunno if im just crap at the game but i seem to die a lot from one hit kills and up close. Im finding it easy to get assists but the mouse feels weird and i had to tone down the sensitivity. Its going to take a while to get used to the mouse in BF3 for me personally; im using a SteelSeries Kinzu but i wish i had side buttons.

Had to take a break from Skyrim. Only really had 2 or so hours on BF3 but im liking it if i can get the aiming down.

The starting weapons are crap lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dunno if im just crap at the game but i seem to die a lot from one hit kills and up close. Im finding it easy to get assists but the mouse feels weird and i had to tone down the sensitivity. Its going to take a while to get used to the mouse in BF3 for me personally; im using a SteelSeries Kinzu but i wish i had side buttons.
> 
> Had to take a break from Skyrim. Only really had 2 or so hours on BF3 but im liking it if i can get the aiming down.
> 
> The starting weapons are crap lol.



The M16 is the only thing that got me off the ground when I started. the AK74 SUX!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 18, 2011)

*Factors/Tactics Recon should remember*

Here are a few Factors the Recon class should remember.

When sniping, there are 3 main factors to remember to get that head-shot or kill.

1: Distance
2: Time to Target (T2T)
3: Elevation


Distance: How far away the target is from you.
Time to Target: How long it takes for the round to reach the target.
Elevation: How far above or below you the target is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

Who just sniped a guy out of a heli..... I DID! thats what he gets for flying low and letting his gunner mow people down. I took him out and when the chopper crashed cause there was no pilot the gunner died!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The M16 is the only thing that got me off the ground when I started. the AK74 SUX!



What got me off the ground was tanks then the stinger then mines before people had a lot of experience and unlocks. Though I caught on to the awesomness of the AA tanks a little late partly cause hard to get one.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Here are a few Factors the Recon class should remember.
> 
> When sniping, there are 3 main factors to remember to get that head-shot or kill.
> 
> ...



Factors and Tactics for Recon class to remember.

1. You are not a Sniper. You are Recon.
2. Your first priority is to the safety of your team, make sure they always know where the enemy around them are located.
3. Kill people they don't/can't see or guys that are looking toward you.
4. You should always be the last to move into flag.
5. If you squad is wiped out, you should not engage unless you are 100% sure you can clear and neutralize the flag on your on. If there is a chance you cannot, relocate and wait for backup.
6. Always remember to use the appropriate camo.
7. YOU ARE NOT A SNIPER!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Factors and Tactics for Recon class to remember.
> 
> 1. You are not a Sniper. You are Recon.
> 2. Your first priority is to the safety of your team, make sure they always know where the enemy around them are located.
> ...



Is that the class with all the sniper rifles ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 18, 2011)

We should do the Flying Mobile Gun Platform of Death again tonight!!

with Dave and Co repairing, Mailman and erocker gunning, and highway spotting we would be unstoppable kinda like we were last night.


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> We should do the Flying Mobile Gun Platform of Death again tonight!!
> 
> with Dave and Co repairing, Mailman and erocker gunning, and highway spotting we would be unstoppable kinda like we were last night.



Only problem is I didn't kill a single person with the mounted minigun on the chopper. I can spot the crap out of people though.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 18, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Is that the class with all the sniper rifles ?



It is the class with all the high powered rifles and the SKS. It is also the class with all the cool cameras.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Only problem is I didn't kill a single person with the mounted minigun on the chopper



Yeah those things are lot harder to control than in BFBC2


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 19, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Going Back to Karkand #5:  Gameplay from Strike at Karkand, Assignments Explained



> 11/18/11 | By HBrun
> 
> _Today, we have a brand new gameplay trailer from the reimagined Strike at Karkand map! Also, read on to find out how our new  Assignments in Back to Karkand extend the persistence in Battlefield 3._
> 
> ...



New Battlefield Blog Post:  Incoming: Battlefield 3 update!



> BY: HBrun POSTED : Nov 18, 2011, 07:33AM
> 
> The DICE team are hard at work supporting Battlefield 3. To date, we have implemented several server updates to improve stability and performance. *Next week* we are publishing a significant Battlefield 3 client update for the PC. Console patches take a bit longer due to the certification requirements for console content, but it will follow shortly after the PC update.
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 19, 2011)

MP1st - Battlefield 3 Weapon Damage Chart



Spoiler



David VeselkaNovember 18, 2011 Battlefield, Battlefield 3, Features

Reddit user fpeltwkqrjt has compiled a full list of weapon damage in Battlefield 3. Each weapon is organized by class and shows its rate of fire, magazine size and damage at distances of up to 100 meters.






You can check out the full size here!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 19, 2011)

"Too many login attempts. Please try again later"

This is the most infernal thing ever invented on an online game server browser.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2011)

Well a close friend of my family's was shot and killed in my hometown yesterday by a bank robber and my Cali family is reeling in pain. What a fucking waste. 
The guy had nothing but hope for this hellhole and did everything he could to make it better just to end up going out like this. 
You want to love your place you were raised , but this City doesn't allow it. Rest in Peace Jim  
Having a problem playing shooting game tonight. 
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/11/18/BA101M1541.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. Sorry to hear that, man.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 19, 2011)

Jesus, that's terrible, Idaho.  What a waste.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Factors and Tactics for Recon class to remember.
> 
> 1. You are not a Sniper. You are Recon.
> 2. Your first priority is to the safety of your team, make sure they always know where the enemy around them are located.
> ...



Add: And if you're under lvl 30, you shouldn't play Recon .

I already maxed out my Engi and now im getting my 4th service star... I had to play Engi because all the tards thought they can kill tanks with bullets.

It hurts me so much when a lvl 10 play Recon.

Engineer is probably the best class to lvl up... Jesuz Christ... people should play Engineer more.

EDIT: Check out my epic headshot at 286.92M (with the USAS12).


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It is the class with all the high powered rifles and the SKS. It is also the class with all the cool cameras.



So yes the class with all the sniper rifles shouldn't snipe ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 19, 2011)

anyone else have trouble with battlelog not loading in their browser


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2011)

works fine here.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just checked. No problem.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 19, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> So yes the class with all the sniper rifles shouldn't snipe ?



You are correct. As I stated, you first duty is surveillance. The rifle is for clean up and killing people your squad can't/don't see. You are not helping anyone being a lone wolf out in the middle of nowhere important picking off one or two guys here and there. Your handful of long distance kills may get you decent points, but doesn't help your team one bit.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You are correct. As I stated, you first duty is surveillance. The rifle is for clean up and killing people your squad can't/don't see. You are not helping anyone being a lone wolf out in the middle of nowhere important picking off one or two guys here and there. Your handful of long distance kills may get you decent points, but doesn't help your team one bit.



Indeed it does not help the team. 

However it does especially in Seine. I've had a lone wolf setup covering the bridge and stopped the enemy from crossing it and capping flags. That is one example however.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 19, 2011)

My best BF3 round to date based on the margin between my score and second place. 

Bow to the little bird.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 19, 2011)

yeah battlelog is not loading for me wtf!

EDIT: reading up online and some people are having the same issue as me.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm lucky if I can get the game to work 1 out of 10 times. Co-op and Single player work fine. But the second I load up multiplayer and try and join a server... I can't get past the "loading" screen.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm lucky if I can get the game to work 1 out of 10 times. Co-op and Single player work fine. But the second I load up multiplayer and try and join a server... I can't get past the "loading" screen.



ive had that issue too where it just stalls at load screen. I just wait in my browser til lthe little window says either LOADING or GAME IS READY. It seems to always work.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 20, 2011)

Doesn't work for me. It just sits there loading... I gave up after waiting 15 minutes once.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2011)

Found this video interesting.

[yt]CFKeB3ja96k&hd=1[/yt]


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2011)

this is bullshit! battlelog still isn't working for me. It was working last night!


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 20, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> this is bullshit! battlelog still isn't working for me. It was working last night!


I am getting disconnected from their stupid EAturd server every game. :shadedshu
EA should fire all those fuckin rtards that make this stupid system.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2011)

I want to play bf3!!!!!!!


----------



## detox2142 (Nov 20, 2011)

hi folks! 
1st post here, nice config-utility!




mastrdrver said:


> Found this video interesting.
> [yt]CFKeB3ja96k&hd=1[/yt]



very useful


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 20, 2011)

Finally getting back into shape with the tank. I'd been neglecting them to focus on leveling my engineer kit. I've missed the feel of armor.

By the way, I love the HMG unlock for the tank. It might shoot slower, but you can notice the punch it packs. It's also a lot better to combat helicopters with as it travels a lot farther before significant bullet drop occurs.


----------



## erixx (Nov 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Use the right camo



Does changing the camo (rangers/urban/field/digital, whatever) make a difference? Is that what you mean? Thanks!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Man was i wrong about this game, playing single player and its amazing. I do owe an appology to marineborn.



My rule of thumb is to insult things before I have tried them 



boise49ers said:


> Well a close friend of my family's was shot and killed in my hometown yesterday by a bank robber and my Cali family is reeling in pain. What a fucking waste.
> The guy had nothing but hope for this hellhole and did everything he could to make it better just to end up going out like this.
> You want to love your place you were raised , but this City doesn't allow it. Rest in Peace Jim
> Having a problem playing shooting game tonight.
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/11/18/BA101M1541.DTL&tsp=1



Sorry for the loss, sounds like he was an amazing guy who changed the lives of many.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 20, 2011)

erixx said:


> Does changing the camo (rangers/urban/field/digital, whatever) make a difference? Is that what you mean? Thanks!



Yes it does. The wrong camo and excessive movement will get you spotted and killed. I play to different ways and when I am doing the Recon thing the way I think it should be done it helps a lot. 

Another useful tip. Use the Laser Designator as a security camera. You can also use the absurdly bright laser to blind people if you point it in the same direction you are firing toward. On maps where it seems useless, leave it at a flag point at the ground (laser can't be seen). If the flag starts blinking turn it on and look around. You can know where the enemy is long before you ever go there. You can even just spot them.

I have and will again use the LD to spot people at a flag I am nowhere near and then use the red market to Snipe them from where I am. It also helps to watch MCOMs for either side.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 20, 2011)

Just D/L'ed TeamSpeak so i can join my fellow members in some rounds.... Im usually somewhat of a loner when i game but i want to play with fellow TPUers more (played a round or 2 with Triptex the other nite)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2011)

battlelog is still down. are you kidding me!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you tried another browser?  That sucks, it has been working just fine, here.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Have you tried another browser?  That sucks, it has been working just fine, here.



yeah i tried it on firefox on my laptop


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 20, 2011)

This game sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe try a proxy.  It just seems goofy that everyone gets to play while you sit and spin.  Must be devine punishment.  The only way to attone that I can think of would be to throw a sack of kittens in the Columbia.  A sacrifice to the interweb gods, and a nice snack for the sea lions.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Maybe try a proxy.  It just seems goofy that everyone gets to play while you sit and spin.  Must be devine punishment.  The only way to attone that I can think of would be to throw a sack of kittens in the Columbia.  A sacrifice to the interweb gods, and a nice snack for the sea lions.



i read over at OCN that other people were having the same issue



jlewis02 said:


> This game sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2011)

No issue here with IE, FireFox or Chrome. Delete your cookies.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> No issue here with IE, FireFox or Chrome. Delete your cookies.



deleted cookies and didnt work


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 21, 2011)

why server empty tonite?


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll be on after I eat dinner.. In about an hour or so.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'll be on after I eat dinner.. In about an hour or so.



I would too is Battlelog worked!

This is the exact thing i was afraid of with battlelog. I mean i love it and how its easier to join friends and play with them and look at states. But when something happens in the middle when trying to connect to it is why a browser interface probably wasnt the best choice because unless you set origin to offline mode you cant even play single player.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok Great weekend of football. BSU still has chance of a BCS bowl game and Niners are still whoopin every bodies ass.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

anyone know how to report hackers???

I think there was a thread back in the beta where DICE was asking players to post the hackers name but i cant find it anywhere, and lurking around the forums I just find mods moderating posts because aparently players are not allowed to 'call out' other players - Yeah....like that fucking makes a lot of sense. 

I swear there used to be a hacker report thread.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> anyone know how to report hackers???
> 
> I think there was a thread back in the beta where DICE was asking players to post the hackers name but i cant find it anywhere, and lurking around the forums I just find mods moderating posts because aparently players are not allowed to 'call out' other players - Yeah....like that fucking makes a lot of sense.
> 
> ...



what did you say i was to busy looking at your avatar 

but im not sure i havent played with one yet but yeah that's very obvious damn nub :shadedshu


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 21, 2011)

Search their profile and then click on the report button.  It's so small it is easy to overlook.
Here is an example, feel free to search this profile and click the button as many times as you wish.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 21, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Search their profile and then click on the report button.  It's so small it is easy to overlook.
> Here is an example, feel free to search this profile and click the button as many times as you wish.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111120/Untitled218.jpg


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2011)

DOM said:


> what did you say i was to busy looking at your avatar
> 
> but im not sure i havent played with one yet but yeah that's very obvious damn nub :shadedshu



hahah! same first thing i noticed when i refreshed the page was the avatar haha!


And my god that guy was definitely hacking or something


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

Got Bf3 working for me again. I took both my GPU's out, changed the thermal paste on one, and put them back in. Have been able to join 2 out of 3 games ever since.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 21, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Black Friday Deals



Spoiler



Sunday, 20 November, 2011 at 19:08 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News

If you are looking to pick up Battlefield 3 for friends, family or maybe even yourself on Black Friday you'll find many retailers have it on sale. The best deal for an Xbox 360 or Playstation 3 version of Battlefield 3 can be found at Walmart for $28. You can pick up the PC version for ~$40 at a couple different places. Amazon runs lighting deals for video games, so you might want to keep an eye on that. 

Couple places are offering BF3 as a doorbuster meaning it will sell out quick and if you really want it, find out when the store opens (most likely 12am) and line up well before they open. Other stores have Battlefield 3 as part of a buy one get one deal (B1G1). 

Walmart: 
Battlefield 3 (X360, PS3) - $28.00 

GameStop: 
Battlefield 3 (PC, PS3, X360) - $39.99 
Battlefield Bad Company 2 (X360, PS3) - $9.99 

Hastings: 
Battlefield 3 (X360, PS3) - $39.99 
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (X360 & PS3) - B1G1 Free 

AAFES: 
Battlefield 3 (PC, PS3, X360) - $39.95 

Navy Exchange: 
Battlefield 3 (X360, PS3) - $39.99 

Meijer: 
Battlefield 3 (X360, PS3) - $29.99 (Doorbuster) 

Best Buy: 
Battlefield 3 (X360, PS3) - $29.99 (Doorbuster) 

Toys R Us: 
Battlefield 3 (X360, PS3) - B1G1 $5.00 

Target: 
Battlefield 3 (Xbox 360) - $37.00 

Kmart: 
Battlefield 3 Standard Edition (X360, PS3) - $34.99 
Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (PS3) - $59.99 (Link) 

Sears: 
Battlefield 3 (Xbox 360) - $39.99 

Sources: BlackFriday.info and BFads.net


----------



## detox2142 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Gibraltar DLC*, how about ?

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1456017-back-gibraltar-dlc.html

feel free to comment.


----------



## caleb (Nov 21, 2011)

Was there some patch rolled out ? I had trouble connecting to any server yesterday and after I clicked repair in Origin it patched the game. Strange that Battlelog said its up to date ? :S


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 21, 2011)

No patch yet.

Still waiting to tire of Skyrim a little and feel like playing BF3 again. It's just too new and fun still and I have generally played nothing but high-intensity, high-concentration shooters since BC2 came out so I'm enjoying the general change as well. 

Wish the release dates had been farther apart.


----------



## erixx (Nov 21, 2011)

Gibraltar, mmm yes! Do like!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 21, 2011)

If all goes well I will be setting up my other 5870 2gb for cross fire mainly for bf3.
My card will be running 16x is there anything else i need to know for cross fire or do i just need cap drivers and it should work?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 21, 2011)

No just install the second card and the bridge and boot up and it _should_ see the second card and enable Crossfire for you by default. And also should bring up CCC with a dialog from the Crossfire section of the drivers showing you that it has enabled it. Then just install the latest CAP.

If it doesn't go like that and you have an issue then start with a clean reinstall of the drivers with both cards still installed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2011)

so its monday and so battlelog should be fixed today for a lot of users and stop the timing out issue that is happening in london that is making it so i and some other people can not get on.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 21, 2011)

I had to uninstall Origin then delete BF3 folder and reinstall Origin and re download and installlBF3 as origin claimed it was never installed. WTF? EA you suck!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2011)

Im so lucky I am not going through what you guys are on both my machines. I made sure I made a full copy of my BF3 install and have it zipped away so if I need to install again I just recopy!


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 21, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Planet Battlefield - Battlefield 3 Black Friday Deals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toys R US has the best deal! Buy Elders Scroll V for $59,00 and get BF3 for $5! 

I can't wait till Steam Sells!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2011)

YES!!! battlelog is up and working again for me!!!


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

I only had crap when my p67 mb went out and had to use my p45 with q6600 no matter what it would bsod after a short time playing but then I could play on steam cod bo  .... Wish bf3 came out on steam but all is fine now with my sb rig and no bsod but I do have to join twice sometimes cuz it loads but has to be closed


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 21, 2011)

I would suck EA's Proverbial wang if they made a 2142 DLC in the Frostbite 2.0 engine :O  <====B


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2011)

its great playing BF again! not being able to play for 3 days was killer!


----------



## DOM (Nov 22, 2011)

its updating wtf i was playing and the match was almost over FU EA


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 22, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I had to uninstall Origin then delete BF3 folder and reinstall Origin and re download and install BF3 as Origin claimed it was never installed. WTF? EA you suck!!!


Was it a problem after *repair* or *update*?
If so, check out this post


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol, the patch is being applied. They've made the announcements for it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 22, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  New Squad interface, Battlelog features, server abilities in today's Battlefield 3 update



> BY: HBrun POSTED: Nov 21, 2011, 04:33AM COMMENTS: 61
> 
> _We will soon publish a major client update for the PC version Battlefield 3 as well as a server-side update for all platforms. The update will be made on Nov. 22nd 7:00 AM UTC / Nov. 21st 11:00 PM PST.  We’ll share release timing on the console patches as soon as we are clear on the timing, these take a bit longer due to console certification process._
> 
> ...



Catalyst 11.11a performance driver



Spoiler



·         Battlefield 3

o    Resolves intermittent corruption seen when playing the game at specific camera angles


----------



## DOM (Nov 22, 2011)

it updated now i get this..... Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage  laters im going to bed


----------



## erixx (Nov 22, 2011)

Origin is downloading about 500 MB of patchiness...

And I cleaned my internet cookies and now Origin asks password. Why in hell not store a game password in registry or elsewhere, instead a dirty surfing cookies folders...


----------



## erixx (Nov 22, 2011)

battlelog down ATM, no clear info on schedules.


----------



## raptori (Nov 22, 2011)

NOTE
Battlefield 3 will have a scheduled down time on Nov 22 between 07:00-09:00 AM UTC, during which you will not be able to play the game.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

erixx said:


> battlelog down ATM, no clear info on schedules.



Check three posts above yours.



> Battlefield 3 will have a scheduled down time on Nov 22 between 07:00-09:00 AM UTC, during which you will not be able to play the game.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 22, 2011)

More Tips on How to Play Battlefield 3 (some of the footage is from Back to Karkand)


----------



## erixx (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks erocker! But it is 'cool' to give schedules in a press release but not on the 'server down, come back later' battlelog page were it should be in first place...

Anyway, I have so much work this week that I may only be able to--- quickly read press releases and the forum...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2011)

mine updated and now wants to redownload the entire game.


BF3 is off my menu it seems.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> mine updated and now wants to redownload the entire game.
> 
> 
> BF3 is off my menu it seems.


Check if your BF.exe is in your BF3 folder. It may be there but with some weird extension


----------



## erixx (Nov 22, 2011)

Man what a mess!!!! (here it is ok, but I) 

Maybe all these errors are on Origin's side?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2011)

I went to play BF3 tonight and found that it wanted me to install the game. The trick I found that worked was to go into Origin and click on the settings icon and then choose "Refresh My Games". This started the update to work and within minutes I was playing again


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine updated with no problem .....maybe try just closing Origin reboot and restart Worked for me and the update was 459 mb ....


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 22, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I went to play BF3 tonight and found that it wanted me to install the game. The trick I found that worked was to go into Origin and click on the settings icon and then choose "Refresh My Games". This started the update to work and within minutes I was playing again



That worked for me, too.  It would have been a real goat rope if I wouldn't have seen your post.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well Im screwed I guess, My company internet will not download the update  I will have to use my phone 3g to try and download it which will probably take FOREVER! and heaven forbid anyone that texts me or calls me!


----------



## DOM (Nov 22, 2011)

was there somthing on faster load speeds ???

cuz after the patch its not fucken loading for shit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

What a load of shit, I finally got my company network to download but it wants to download 10.1GB WTF is this? I tried the refresh my games thing but still same thing wants to download 10.1GB


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2011)

getting the update now!

This thing is huge!!!

oh and im installing Batman: Arkham City on steam


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> getting the update now!
> 
> This thing is huge!!!



Is your 10.1GB?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is your 10.1GB?



more like 500mb lol

Im at 60%


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn Im pissed, Why do I have to download 10.1GB I HAVE THE FULL FUCKING GAME ORIGIN! WTF POS SOFTWARE


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 22, 2011)

Id say make a back up of your game files. I was able to xfre bf3 from my main pc to my laptop and my other pc with out any problems. all i was was more the 2 folder into program files then install origins over it and it worked. 

On another note ups is a joke. never use them.


----------



## DOM (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone tryed the cloud option so you can play from any comp ?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 22, 2011)

I declare this game the most buggiest title of the year


----------



## caleb (Nov 22, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I declare this game the most buggiest title of the year



Its also one of the most owange shooters I have ever played in my 10+ years of Multiplayer First Person Shooters. If the game had the ability to peek I would really cum.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I declare this game the most buggiest title of the year



Im assuming you have NOT played skyrim yet....


----------



## DOM (Nov 22, 2011)

DOM said:


> Has anyone tryed the cloud option so you can play from any comp ?



????????????????????


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 22, 2011)

Patch applied normally for me but no improvements on "buggyness". BFBC2 was heaven compared to this. I got 2 crashes so hard that my machine stopped responding. "improved load times" my ass. Same if not worse. On top of it you're no longer put in a squad, you'll have to manually find your place.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally got it to update  I uninstalled origin and deleted ALL folders that pertain to origin and BF3 then downloaded origin again then copied over my saved install from my main rig, After starting origin for the first time, I clicked install and it did a full install of BF3 then I clicked repair install which checked all the files then once it was done it started the patch update! Should be playing soon!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 22, 2011)

Man...if I was gonna go through all that I'd better be on the clock too! lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I declare this game the most buggiest title of the year



It couldn't have to do with all of your special Windows "tweaks" that you do could it? Naaaaahh.

Got the patch late last night and played a few rounds. All is well.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> It couldn't have to do with all of your special Windows "tweaks" that you do could it? Naaaaahh.
> 
> Got the patch late last night and played a few rounds. All is well.



I didn't said unstable (but AS WELL)

i said the buggiest ... you have to have a "beta tester's eye" to notice it however

I haven't seen one part of this game without a bug ... seriously it's too much to recall it one by one to write it down.


The unstable parts: 
- game sometimes freezes after loading new level
- alt-tab is screwd up totally
- random CTD no error (appears to gone away due to server side patching)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 22, 2011)

I had no issues with the update and was playing afterwards with no problems.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 22, 2011)

No problems with update here either.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 22, 2011)

Im not talking about the update, talking about the whole game, patch is a step forward ... only one step of many.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347754066078


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Mine updated with no problem .....maybe try just closing Origin reboot and restart Worked for me and the update was 459 mb ....



Thanx, my install was hanging on Battlelog @ waiting for you to complete installation.  Restarted Origin and patch is d/l normally


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Im not talking about the update, talking about the whole game, patch is a step forward ... only one step of many.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347754066078



I can find bugs in any game. There's nothing in BF3 that is dealbreaking for me or takes away from the game experience. Great game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 22, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> - alt-tab is screwd up totally



I think you're confusing BF3 and Skyrim.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> I can find bugs in any game. There's nothing in BF3 that is dealbreaking for me or takes away from the game experience. Great game.



Only 2 things from over 150 on the list were fixed in patch1, not to mention undocumented bugs.

just out of head now .... guided shels on tanks are completely broken. ... how many things can i think of


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 22, 2011)

I may have just wasted my money i'm getting lower fps in bf3 with 2 cards :shadedshu
I get better fps in heaven bench and 3dmark 11 so id it just the game it self?


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 22, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I may have just wasted my money i'm getting lower fps in bf3 with 2 cards :shadedshu
> I get better fps in heaven bench and 3dmark 11 so id it just the game it self?



You should definitely be getting better fps, I get a good 30-40 extra fps when using crossfire.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Only 2 things from over 150 on the list were fixed in patch1, not to mention undocumented bugs.
> 
> just out of head now .... guided shels on tanks are completely broken. ... how many things can i think of



I guess dont play the game then if all these bugs bother you so much.  Most of the crew here enjoyed the game before the patch and shall continue to enjoy it.  There is nothing in-game that makes this title unplayable in MP, maybe a few annoyances, but no dealbreakers.

For a game that has been out less than a month, I for one think they are doing great and can't wait for Back to Karkand to drop.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah  40-60% core load  both cards  20-40fps... before i was getting 50-100+ do i need to do a drive wipe and if so and some1 link me a good program.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2011)

AN-94 sucks so bad compared to the one in BF:BC2...


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> yeah  40-60% core load  both cards  20-40fps... before i was getting 50-100+ do i need to do a drive wipe and if so and some1 link me a good program.



Follow this guide: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502

Use 11.11 whql and CAP2

Be sure to disable ULPS in the registry.  -Do this last, if you need help with it let me know.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, there is a noticeable decrease in frame rates now after the patch.  I'm not the only one who noticed this.  Here's another thread discussing it.  I've checked all my settings, etc and still can't figure out why I'm seeing a decrease in frame rates.  And it's just after installing 11.11a  where I noticed a nice bump in frame rates just prior to the patch yesterday.  Also, the ctrl-alt-S keys no longer show us the in game ping .


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 22, 2011)

How do i disable ULPS in the registry? i don't see this in your guide.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 22, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Wow, there is a noticeable decrease in frame rates now after the patch.  I'm not the only one who noticed this.  Here's another thread discussing it.  I've checked all my settings, etc and still can't figure out why I'm seeing a decrease in frame rates.  And it's just after installing 11.11a  where I noticed a nice bump in frame rates just prior to the patch yesterday.  Also, the ctrl-alt-S keys no longer show us the in game ping .



Perhaps more time should be spent playing, instead of watching game FPS counters? 

I've been playing on a 6770 lately, even. Clearly FPS is not something I personally worry about, unless it's abysmal, and let me tell you, after using this 6770, I cannot say I am upset by performance of BF3.

Meanwhile, my 6950's sit on my desk collecting dust, and I'm saving on power consumption.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 22, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Perhaps more time should be spent playing, instead of watching game FPS counters?
> 
> I've been playing on a 6770 lately, even. Clearly FPS is not something I personally worry about, unless it's abysmal, and let me tell you, after using this 6770, I cannot say I am upset by performance of BF3.
> 
> Meanwhile, my 6950's sit on my desk collecting dust, and I'm saving on power consumption.


The frame rates are low enough for me to notice some lag, which is visible in the increased spiking in the performance overlay chart.  Besides, I wasn't having problems with explosions before the patch was released.


----------



## chron (Nov 22, 2011)

hey guys, I'm "LePoopSoup" on BF3.  You _probably_ have been killed by me at least a few times.  

I have no friends so add me if you want.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 22, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The frame rates are low enough for me to notice some lag, which is visible in the increased spiking in the performance overlay chart.  Besides, I wasn't having problems with explosions before the patch was released.


Yeah, I hear ya on FPS = skill sometimes. I mention this quite often on the TS...

I mean, I'm playing with a contorller, so I don't expect much. Yes, when FPS dips a bit low, I can can tell easily, as it affects my ability to play well. Perhpas it has something to od with sync of inputs and FPS; I am not sure on that.

But damn it all if I don't think low settings looks a bit better, and plays great! I have no need for medium, high, or ultra settings! The visual difference is not enough to justify the extra performance required nor power consumption.

And perhaps that's why this patch doesn't seem to bother me? is that stuff differnet from Ultra to low? I am not sure...I just play the damn game!


----------



## chron (Nov 22, 2011)

caleb said:


> Its also one of the most owange shooters I have ever played in my 10+ years of Multiplayer First Person Shooters. If the game had the ability to peek I would really cum.



exactly.  when you're playing at this level, being able to peak around corners is something I've found myself naturally longing for

I wish they would get rid of mortars and infrared sights though, that's bs


----------



## chron (Nov 22, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I hear ya on FPS = skill sometimes. I mention this quite often on the TS...
> 
> I mean, I'm playing with a contorller, so I don't expect much. Yes, when FPS dips a bit low, I can can tell easily, as it affects my ability to play well. Perhpas it has something to od with sync of inputs and FPS; I am not sure on that.
> 
> ...



It's not crazy to think that.  I find the game looks best with everything on high, except shadows on ultra and mesh on medium.  Everything on ultra just doesn't look as good to me for some reason.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 22, 2011)

Well i did what erocker told me to and no luck. i dont think its a cpu problem but what else could it be?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I didn't said unstable (but AS WELL)
> 
> i said the buggiest ... you have to have a "beta tester's eye" to notice it however
> 
> ...



uh its impossible for a game to not have a single bug. its the history of games, or history of programming, that there will be bugs. If its noticable or not is another story


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Meanwhile, my 6950's sit on my desk collecting dust, and I'm saving on power consumption.



Uh yeah I'll take those off your hands and ensure they stop going to waste. I'll even do you a solid and give you my 6850s! lol


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Batman looks like poop on this 6770. 6950's, well, at least one of them, will be put back shortly. I had high hopes, but sadly Batman is not as good as BF3.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 23, 2011)

Nuts!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 23, 2011)

Getting 60-100+fps 1 card looks like crossfire don't work on bf3 for 5000 cards. other games it works fine.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I didn't said unstable (but AS WELL)
> 
> i said the buggiest ... you have to have a "beta tester's eye" to notice it however
> 
> ...



It's funny you say that with RAGE in your sig, that and Dead Island were unplayable for at least a day, by almost everyone out there. But beyond that, like said, games have bugs, they aren't all the same for everyone because not everyone is using the exact same hardware. I personally have had 0 of the issue you are describing, actually, I haven't had any of those issues since launch, I might have had 1 CTD ever. And a few friends that play on PC have had the same experience as me.


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2011)

anyone tryed the bf3 cloud storage ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2011)

dom said:


> anyone tryed the bf3 cloud storage ?



*no! *


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I been using it, seems fine.


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I been using it, seems fine.


So have you been playing on more then one rig cuz it says you can just asking cuz I dl it like five times so far just don't wanna have to dl it again so wanted to try it cuz I never used cloud


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2011)

Battlelog - Nov 22 Patch *completed*



Spoiler



<Full patch notes>

By: zh1nt0  Posted: 2 days ago  3473 comments
Patch notes for Nov 22 patch
Major client update for the PC version Battlefield 3 as well as a server-side update for all platforms. 

The update will be made on Nov. 22nd 7:00 AM UTC / Nov. 21st 11:00 PM PST. 

We’ll share release timing on the console patches as soon as we are clear on the timing, these take a bit longer due to console certification process. 


---- Client-Side Changes: 

-- Visuals, Stability and Performance Fixes: 

•	General performance and loading time improvements 
•	“Black Screen” fix for an issue occurring on some PC Configurations 
•	Stereo and Rendering Support for Nvidia and AMD Graphics Cards 
•	Adjusted the “stuttering” encountered on some PC configurations. 
•	Fixed several Crashes when joining MP and Co-Op sessions 
•	Fixed multiple problems when using multiple monitors (Eyefinity / Surround). 
•	Fixed visual corruption issues on certain Nvidia Cards 
•	Improved loading times for certain textures 
•	Added console command “GameTime.MaxVariableFps” to limit max FPS 

-- Balance and Gameplay Adjustments (PC) 

•	Fixed a problem with high speed mouse movement 
•	Added back some missing Growlers on Kharg Island Conquest Large 
•	Added back EOR sound for SQDM and TDM 
•	You should no longer be able to damage a friendly vehicle when sitting in an open position 
•	Grenades now drop to ground if you get killed while attempting to throw it(note the affect this will have on Hardcore mode!) 
•	Spawn protection now should work in Conquest. You should no longer spawn on points too close to enemies 
•	You should no longer spawn too close to enemies in TDM and SQDM 
•	Combat areas on Kharg Rush tweaked in order to disallow defenders to access the carrier ship after 1st base is taken and being able to enter the AA gun 
•	Fixed a problem with revived players not suffering suppression 
•	Fixed a problem with the camera when being revived in COOP 
•	Added joystick deadzone setting 
•	Fixed sound for when climbing ladders 
•	Fixed an issue with some weapon sounds in first person 
•	Fixed a swim sound loop error 
•	Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns, AA guns, and Jet Cannons against infantry 
•	Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns against jeeps. 
•	Reduced the physics impact of AA guns and Jet Cannons, players under attack from these weapons should no longer lose control. 
•	Increased the damage of the 44 Magnum slightly. 
•	Increased the range and minimum damage of the .357 Round from the MP412 Rex. 
•	Increased the range of all .45cal and 9mm weapons. 
•	Slightly increased the range of the P90 and MP7 and PDW-R. 
•	Slightly increased the range of the 5.56mm PDW-R and decreased the minimum damage at long range. 
•	Slightly increased the minimum range of the Mk11, SVD, and M39 EMR 7.62mm rifles. 
•	Decreased the maximum damage and maximum range of the G3 and SCAR-H 7.62mm weapons. 
•	Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft. 
•	Increased the damage and range of the 40mm BUCK rounds. 
•	Reduced the damage .50cal weapons do against Helicopters. 
•	Updated T90 canister shell tweaks to match Abrams canister shells 
UI Changes (PC) 
•	Added round duration and ticket summary at EOR 
•	Advanced squad polish – should be more intuitive 
•	Significant changes to the Join Squad functionality (see below) 
•	Fixed a problem regarding keybindings while playing 
•	You should now get a better error message when being disconnected via Battlelog 

---- Server Update Highlights 

• EOD Bot exploit fix 
• Several crash fixes 
• Anti-stat padding measures taken, disallowing ranked servers to run obscure settings 
• Improved team kill kick configuration 
• Support for unranked servers. Unranked servers do not report players' scores to Battlelog, but server administrators can freely control all settings 


-- Share your profile and stats with new Battlelog functionality 

• Ability to share your Profile and Stats pages to Facebook, Google+, and Twitter 
• User Profile and Stats pages on Battlelog can now be accessed without being signed in to Battlelog if you know a user's URL 
• Single sign on from Battlelog to Origin. If you're not logged in to Origin and join a game server, Battlelog will automatically sign you in to Origin in the background and join the game server 


-- Quick notes on Squad changes in the Nov 22 update 

• Removed FIND ME A SQUAD option 
• Allow players to join empty Squads alone, thus having 1/4 squad members 
• Change order of options to LEAVE SQUAD, INV A FRIEND, SWITCH TEAM 
• Disable Privacy flag when 1 man squad 
• Reset Privacy flag from Private to Public when squad drops to 1 player 
• All occupied Squads will now show up colored blue on the Squad Selection screen 
• Players who choose not to join squads will also show up as Blue in the "Not in a Squad” line 
• Squads that are currently empty will display as white -- if you wish to join an empty Squad, you can choose the first one marked with white text 


-- A detailed look at Squad refinements 

A detailed look at Squad refinements 

Today's PC client patch features numerous tweaks to Squad functionality and is part of our ongoing efforts to make it easier to play with friends and Platoon mates. These changes will also be implemented for consoles when we release the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 updates shortly. Stay tuned for the exact date of the console updates. 

First, we need to look at how joining with Squads and Platoons affects the balance of teams. Initially, servers are commanded to equal out each side, so joining with friends can impact that balance while joining with Platoons further hinders this. As a result we have made some adjustments to the in-game Squad management screen. 

For PC, you are now able to highlight the various Squads and select which one you wish to join by selecting a Squad and then clicking the Join Squad button. Please note that the Squad Privacy option still allows 2 man Squads which, during 64 player sessions, can lead to players with no squad position –- the number of people with no Squads will be shown at the bottom of the Squad selection list. 

After the patch is applied to consoles (in the near future) you will be able to join Squads by cycling through the list and selecting which Squad you wish to join.



Battlelog - An updated post on the server update 



Spoiler



By: zh1nt0  Posted: 18 hours ago  3221 comments
Today (Tue Nov 22nd, 2011) we have updated most components of BF3 PC: 

* We have released an update to the BF3 PC game client via Origin. It is ~500MB large. Everyone will be prompted to install the update. 
* We have updated the master servers - mainly stability fixes. 
* We have updated Battlelog - see the blog post for details. 
* We have sent out a new game server build to all PC RSPs. 

The new server is R9, build ID 886605. 
Manual here: http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/tmp/BF3_PC_Server_R9_886605_Docs_ServerAdministrator_v2.zip [static.cdn.ea.com] 

Battlelog will only show Server R9 or newer. This is because the new game client is no longer compatible with the older game servers. The RSPs are gradually updating their servers. As they complete the update you will see more and more servers in the browser. 

Here is a near-complete changelist for the game servers: 

* Support for unranked servers (vars.ranked) 
* Ranked servers have a few settings as read-only (see documentation) 
* Unranked servers allow changing of all settings 
* Reintroduced vars.allUnlocksUnlocked for unranked servers 
* The game server will parse all of Startup.txt even if an error is encountered 
* vars.roundStartPlayerCount / vars.roundRestartPlayerCount handling rewritten to be more natural 
* vars.maxPlayers cannot be used to go past the server's max number of slots any more 
* Security updates to the game server 
* Fixed several server crashes, hangs, and a 10-second stall - all of which which would make the server drop every player 
* vars.gamePassword can only be invoked during server startup, not while the server is already running 
* vars.teamKillCountForKick 0 will disable team kicking instead of kicking people frivolously 
* banList.add would sometimes crash; fixed now 
* EOD bot scoring exploit fix 

If you are a server administrator that run ranked servers, then you should take note that a few settings are no longer changeable for ranked servers. 
The most notable example here is that you are no longer able to set the min # of players to start a round to less than 4. This is to prevent statspadding. 
Secondly, the idle timeout mechanism is always on, and set at 300 seconds on ranked servers. This is to prevent people idling for long swathes of time on ranked servers. Having idle kick at 5 minutes is harsh, and we will revisit the max timeout for Server R10 - however, we do not plan to allow for turning of the idle kick altogether. 

If you are a server administrator that run unranked servers, notice that you should set the server to unranked by having a 'vars.ranked false' at the top of your Startup.txt. You must set it to unranked during the server startup; once the server is present on Battlelog, it can no longer be switched between ranked and unranked status. Once it is set to unranked, all other settings can be controlled. And yes, the setting for unlocking all weapons & gadgets (vars.allUnlocksUnlocked) is back.



Patch Related News



Spoiler



twitter.com/zh1nt0: "IRNV and flashlight fixes are in a later patch. Didn´t make it into this one. We found these changes to be more necessary than waiting"

==================================================

twitter.com/Dfic: "@repi how does UI.DrawEnable work?"

twitter.com/repi: "@Dfic actually it doesn't, we just realized it wasn't part of that patch so has been removed for patch notes. sorry about that"



Someone is finally pulling "BF3 - Damage Charts, Stats and Mechanics" from the game files.

Use this site to stalk DICE employees for Dogtags.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 23, 2011)

And with all the patching the Javelin is still the most useless piece of crap in the game with a broken target tracker, very little damage, and extremely long lock on times.

They have also broken the SOFLAM as it now moves at 25% of its original speed when turn the camera, thus making it completely uses to those with low resolution mice.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 23, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Getting 60-100+fps 1 card looks like crossfire don't work on bf3 for 5000 cards. other games it works fine.



Works fine here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2011)

I have two 5850's and they play the game just fine.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 23, 2011)

What else should i try to fix my problem? I have no idea why i'm so laggy should i reinstall windows?


----------



## caleb (Nov 23, 2011)

They fixed the GFX glitches for me
View attachment 44352


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2011)

my Crossfired 4850s max out usually at 65% load and push 45-60 FPS on med with 2 x AA


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 23, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my Crossfired 4850s max out usually at 65% load and push 45-60 FPS on med with 2 x AA


Then u are getting more fps then i


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Then u are getting more fps then i



I really feel for you Bro, no way you should be having problems with Crossfire 5870s


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 23, 2011)

Im going to reinstall windows tonite if its not fixed this card will replace my gtx 260


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I tried to play for the first time in awhile last night and it updated but then just hung on Loading Level then told me I lost my connection to EA Online. 

Back to Skyrim went I...


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 23, 2011)

Here it is guys! Took a bit longer to make this one but I finally got all the shots I wanted!

Enjoy!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought the soundtrack.

It's pretty good!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Here it is guys! Took a bit longer to make this one but I finally got all the shots I wanted!
> 
> Enjoy!!



OMG the jet snipe/steal was EPIC!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Jet Snipe/Steal must try O_O Mind Blown


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahaha yeah it was pretty epic!!


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 23, 2011)

Amazing, very nicely done.  I guess I missed episode 4, can you send the link for it?

I think the MAV needs to be balanced a little bit.


----------



## Fhrope (Nov 23, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Amazing, very nicely done.  I guess I missed episode 4, can you send the link for it?



If you go to my channel you should find it

also link for episode 4 should be on the top right of this episode.

youtube.com/fhrope


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone feel like playing now? if ur not already on my friends list, Toxsysx is the handle.  Im g2g so if anyone wants to party up, lemme kno


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 23, 2011)

Well i just reinstalled my OS and I get 70-120fps with AAx2 and AFx16 on ultra so its fixed


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 24, 2011)

Did you guys know about this (weapon selection):








nah...


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, since the day I bought it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did you guys know about this (weapon selection):
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/BF3/bf3stuff.jpg
> 
> ...



What's wrong with it...?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> What's wrong with it...?



He found it for you. Thank him.... 


Spoiler



sarcasm


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> He found it for you. Thank him....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



At first, I thought he meant the graph... I don't know how he does that...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> At first, I thought he meant the graph... I don't know how he does that...



lol. 

It's a graph showing cpu vs gpu utilization. I don't remember the console command to bring it up. 

think its one of these

Render.PerfOverlayEnable 1
Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2011)

I wished there was a ping command to show your current ping


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 24, 2011)

Good times tonite boys!!  we were owning that server  and yes I play the fly by the seat of ur pants, do shit that most ppl wont expect style


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2011)

BF3 stopped working happens more than EVER since the patch! WTF?



AlienIsGOD said:


> Good times tonite boys!!  we were owning that server  and yes I play the fly by the seat of ur pants, do shit that most ppl wont expect style



The only reason I left that server was BF3 stopped working FML!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> BF3 stopped working happens more than EVER since the patch! WTF?



My good friend is experiencing the same issue, he cant even load a damn game, it just crashes hard every time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My good friend is experiencing the same issue, he cant even load a damn game, it just crashes hard every time



I can join but it takes like 2-3 times since patch.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been having no issues at all since the patch. 

Close game was close.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 24, 2011)

The PS3 BF3 players are getting a copy of 1943 after all: http://www.gamespot.com/news/bf3-pl...eld-1943-after-all-6346676?tag=topstory;title



			
				GameSpot said:
			
		

> Battlefield 3 publisher EA has confirmed it will give those players who bought Battlefield 3 for the PlayStation 3 a copy of 2009 PSN title Battlefield 1943. The confirmation comes after accusations of a bonus bait-and-switch; in June, PS3 players were promised Battlefield 1943 for free when they bought BF3, but on the day of launch EA cancelled that deal. The subsequent discontent amounted to the recent filing of a class action lawsuit against EA.





			
				GameSpot said:
			
		

> Now, EA says there have been "some misunderstandings" around the deal, and to clear those up it is restoring the original bonus, "making Battlefield 1943 available free of charge to owners of Battlefield 3 on the PS3 beginning this month"


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 24, 2011)

What's with the ps3, they get 1943 and 1 week early back to karkand, but nothing for the PC.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 24, 2011)

MustangGT2142 said:


> What's with the ps3, they get 1943 and 1 week early back to karkand, but nothing for the PC.


Sony scored a good deal with EA?
But I'm not complaining, my PC version was almost 20 € cheaper than console versions in Croatia 

What I'm more curious about, why did North American buyers get a free game with preorder, while non-NA buyers did not?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 24, 2011)

i thought i read way back when that PC would get 1943 too.  maybe if we bitch enuff we'll actually get it .....

Edit: looked it up, 1943 was planned but cancelled.


----------



## technicks (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah fook the ps3 version. Not really BF when you can only play with 24 people.
Btw Is there ever anyone using tpu server? When i look it's always empty.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 24, 2011)

I didn't know you guys had a platoon. My ID is pcmodhouse, look for me


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

The AK 47 SUCKS where as the M16A3 is decent. Still just getting my feet but im getting either more kills or just shy of my deaths.
Latest patch must've fixed the *awesome* texture clipping i was having.

EDIT: LOL just after i posted this i ended up having my worst round ever, quarter of the kills to deaths. Kept insta dying and the team lost by half in deathmatch. Some guy had grenade rounds that hit like a tank shell.


----------



## Mobo friyer (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi im just a newbie here and i would like to ask the highest specs for bf3? Thanks..


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 25, 2011)

Recommended specs are

OS: Windows 7 64-bit
    Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
    RAM: 4GB
    Graphics card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon 6950.
    Graphics card memory: 1 GB
    Sound card: DirectX compatible sound card
    Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

I dont think there was any official specs to absolutely max out the game.


----------



## Mobo friyer (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the highest specs? Thanks a lot...


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 25, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Here it is guys! Took a bit longer to make this one but I finally got all the shots I wanted!
> 
> Enjoy!!



LOL I have to confess - unfortunately I had the unpleasant and utterly shaming experience of being killed by the MAV  
It was just when I unlocked the AN-94 and *it didnt have crosshair*,may have asked about it before,but is it normal guys?and ever since Im trying it,it still doesnt have it...besides,these little fuckers(MAVs) are sometimes really hard to spot and they move really fast.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 25, 2011)

It looks like that PS3 owners will get 1943 afterall.
source


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally got to play BF3 for the first time!!

F@$K those IRNV scopes. Gayest thing I've ever seen...and I've only played 4 rounds.

Does feel CODish. Once I learn the maps I'm sure I'll get happier.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thinking I might return to BC2 here soon. Everyone for years hoped for BF3, figured it would be the savior, said BC2 was a good hold over. But honestly, the level design and the fact that builds were actually fully destructible just seem to make that game better. I hate to say it, but it seems BF3 is Battle Corridor on numerous maps. I hope the BF2 maps will change that, but doubtful since buildings dont drop, just promotes camping, as does prone, overall I've had my fun with BF3, but just getting sick of the camping. I can come to a flag and pick the 3 spots people who are on the other team will be camping/pushing. BC2 there was favorite spots, but your enemy could be anywhere.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thinking I might return to BC2 here soon. Everyone for years hoped for BF3, figured it would be the savior, said BC2 was a good hold over. But honestly, the level design and the fact that builds were actually fully destructible just seem to make that game better. I hate to say it, but it seems BF3 is Battle Corridor on numerous maps. I hope the BF2 maps will change that, but doubtful since buildings dont drop, just promotes camping, as does prone, overall I've had my fun with BF3, but just getting sick of the camping. I can come to a flag and pick the 3 spots people who are on the other team will be camping/pushing. BC2 there was favorite spots, but your enemy could be anywhere.



Yea there is a slight number of people camping. I also tried to play BC2 the other day and after about 5 minutes I quit because its just not the same, BF3 has me spoiled


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thinking I might return to BC2 here soon. Everyone for years hoped for BF3, figured it would be the savior, said BC2 was a good hold over. But honestly, the level design and the fact that builds were actually fully destructible just seem to make that game better. I hate to say it, but it seems BF3 is Battle Corridor on numerous maps. I hope the BF2 maps will change that, but doubtful since buildings dont drop, just promotes camping, as does prone, overall I've had my fun with BF3, but just getting sick of the camping. I can come to a flag and pick the 3 spots people who are on the other team will be camping/pushing. BC2 there was favorite spots, but your enemy could be anywhere.



I totally agree with you on that.and some maps are a bad joke,almost every urban,or not widely open map has these places,where It just all about mindless and brainless shooting,full of stupid campers with RPGs, with no hope for advance for way too long,whatever hard you try..my top f****d up map is Operation Metro..you know what Im talking about anyway..
..next..I played BC2 a couple of days ago,before I would launch BF3,just to see how is the games server usage..and maan,does BF3 after playing BC2 clunky??clunky as f**k.did ever happened to you in BF3 that because of this clunky fancy jumping over the objects,that actually failed to happen where it supposed to,while you are pounding the adequate key??I got killed soo many times because of this..I really hate that..and you know what,is BF3 really so much better graphics wise?I dont think so...Oh and one more thing Is really stupid in BF3,while you level up and unlocking all the weapons,why the hell they had to come up with this stupid stupid thing where instead of unlocking more interesting and cool weapons,you just get RU unlocked this US unlocked that???what a bullshit!!to get on US side at I dunno for example lvl 35 you unlock a shit weapon that you had on RU side by lvl1????


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2011)

i wanted to read that post rado D, but i couldnt.


too many commas, not enough paragraphs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i wanted to read that post rado D, but i couldnt.
> too many commas, not enough paragraphs.



Yeah dude that makes crazyeyes' posts look like the epitome of proper sentence structure and punctuation.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i wanted to read that post rado D, but i couldnt.
> 
> 
> too many commas, not enough paragraphs.



LOL sorry for that,but Im a foreigner living in UK,can you forgive me??
besides,Kurgans post left me in such a emotional storm and urge to share my thoughts that I could not care less about grammar or should I say I forgot to care??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 25, 2011)

Heh explanation accepted.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2011)

On another note....


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 25, 2011)

any have problems with joystick in jet 
i cant throttle down using any button or lever on joystick
spent much time binding unbinding every button literally a couple of hours
only letting me throttle down with keyboard

joystick is the thrustmaster t flight hotasx


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 25, 2011)

changing over to my own account today, just waiting for my g/f's dad to go to Origin Store and purchase   obviously my handle is going to be AlienIsGOD.

Sent out friend invites and applied for Platoon.  Can Toxsysx be removed from TPU Platoon and replace with AlienIsGOD please?  My friend wont have any interest in being in a platoon, you can also remove Toxsysx from friends list and replace with me too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I made sure I made a full copy of my BF3 install and have it zipped away so if I need to install again I just recopy!



how do i do this?  my friend has DSL and he just got the game on sale today and wants to play before 2013.... help please? 

Edit: do i just copy the Installer folder to my external? im finding conflicting info on google


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 25, 2011)

yup you can copy it over but you will need to go into origin settings and point to that folder it will pick it up


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2011)

alright so try to understand what im about to say.

Has anyone run into the issue on ussually Grand Bazaar where everything on the map is outlined with a black line as if someone went in and outlined all the edges of everything with a fine point sharpie?? And sometimes the walls are VERY SLIGHTLY transparent??

It seems to happen a lot on Grand Bazaar for me. Once Nvidia realeases new WHQLs ill try the drivers. If not then it has to be game thing


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thinking I might return to BC2 here soon. Everyone for years hoped for BF3, figured it would be the savior, said BC2 was a good hold over. But honestly, the level design and the fact that builds were actually fully destructible just seem to make that game better. I hate to say it, but it seems BF3 is Battle Corridor on numerous maps. I hope the BF2 maps will change that, but doubtful since buildings dont drop, just promotes camping, as does prone, overall I've had my fun with BF3, but just getting sick of the camping. I can come to a flag and pick the 3 spots people who are on the other team will be camping/pushing. BC2 there was favorite spots, but your enemy could be anywhere.



The stalling on the maps where your fighting on the fronts but not advancing are my favorite. Sounds weird, but its a lot of fun espeically if you have a squad and team that works well and at some point your either able to win by defending or win by blowing through their line of defenses. Wait for Back to Karkand!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 26, 2011)

people called me a noob for whoring the USAS-12 .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> people called me a noob for whoring the USAS-12 .



theres been a lot of that going around. you can run into a group of 5-6 enemys and kill them all with that gun.

Hell you dont even need to be close to them to kill them as shotguns are just so overpowered.

people just use it to run into groups and wipe about 2 squads in about an instant.


Supplymen who have unlocked the M-60 with the double capacity ammo clip do the same thing. they just walk into a group of you without lifting a finger off the trigger and before you know it theres about 4 or 5 of you dead before he runs off for cover and reloads.

I havent really played since the 2nd patch as they havent really balanced the guns and fixed half the stuff they said they would fix and I just got Massive Effect 2 and im actually enjoying playing through that a lot more then BF3.

I'll probably come back when they release the map pack with the BF2 maps. I'd totally love to play Karkand and Sharqi again.

For the time being im just dossin' in ARMA II on a C.L Revolution server or ME2. I just bought the entire GTA pack for £5 and Red Orchestra for £4 off steam so ive got a lot of stuff to keep me occupied till then.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> alright so try to understand what im about to say.
> 
> Has anyone run into the issue on ussually Grand Bazaar where everything on the map is outlined with a black line as if someone went in and outlined all the edges of everything with a fine point sharpie?? And sometimes the walls are VERY SLIGHTLY transparent??
> 
> It seems to happen a lot on Grand Bazaar for me. Once Nvidia realeases new WHQLs ill try the drivers. If not then it has to be game thing



I've had the issues with the black line. It's almost like it's cell shaded sometimes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> The stalling on the maps where your fighting on the fronts but not advancing are my favorite. Sounds weird, but its a lot of fun espeically if you have a squad and team that works well and at some point your either able to win by defending or win by blowing through their line of defenses. Wait for Back to Karkand!



I would rather use a Squad to set up vantage points on a flag thats able to be attacked from all directions, set a person up watching each way, and someone who placed landmines down to prevent vehicles from entering. I don't find squad play that interesting when you are trying to cap a flag like B on Grand Bazar, because it takes 4 or so people to lock that flag down, and a lot more than that to take it, and the cloth awnings are mortar proof. That map and Metro just don't feel like Battlefield to me, neither does the one in the tunnel going through the mountain.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Supplymen who have unlocked the M-60 with the double capacity ammo clip do the same thing. they just walk into a group of you without lifting a finger off the trigger and before you know it theres about 4 or 5 of you dead before he runs off for cover and reloads.



is there a reason they shouldn't use their guns as they are designed?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> is there a reason they shouldn't use their guns as they are designed?



that wasnt what i was trying to get at.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that wasnt what i was trying to get at.



i am sorry then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2011)

the point i was trying to make is, its only the ones with the M-60 and the 200 round clip that have the guts to run upto a group of you without lifting their fingers off. 

the guys on the bog standard clip with 100rounds dont have the balls to do it. Its a suicide run for kills really. if he takes out 5 of you before he gets taken down, that still good for his K/D ratio.

and a lot of people are doing it which annoys me as i dont play for K/D. 

either that or people on my team are always just too stupid to see a guy firing a Heavy MG walking towards them to take him out first before he does any serious damage to the squad or team.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hell you dont even need to be close to them to kill them as shotguns are just so overpowered.
> 
> people just use it to run into groups and wipe about 2 squads in about an instant.



You will need the frag for "effective" mid-range combat.



FreedomEclipse said:


> the point i was trying to make is, its only the ones with the M-60 and the 200 round clip that have the guts to run upto a group of you without lifting their fingers off.
> 
> the guys on the bog standard clip with 100rounds dont have the balls to do it. Its a suicide run for kills really. if he takes out 5 of you before he gets taken down, that still good for his K/D ratio.
> 
> ...



I haven't really used any of the Support's weapons yet... so I don't really know, but I'm a very aggressive player. I don't think i've ever stood at one spot for longer 2 seconds .

I usually _die_ the most and also kill the most in a battle which is really funny... I'm currently at ~500 score per minute.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2011)

I hate starting out in this game >_<  its gonna take a cpl days so i can have a good amount of unlocks at my disposal.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 26, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I hate starting out in this game >_<  its gonna take a cpl days so i can have a good amount of unlocks at my disposal.


Pick a friend and play coop a bit and unlock some decent weapons that way


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2011)

Co-Op bores the crap outta me


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would rather use a Squad to set up vantage points on a flag thats able to be attacked from all directions, set a person up watching each way, and someone who placed landmines down to prevent vehicles from entering. I don't find squad play that interesting when you are trying to cap a flag like B on Grand Bazar, because it takes 4 or so people to lock that flag down, and a lot more than that to take it, and the cloth awnings are mortar proof. That map and Metro just don't feel like Battlefield to me, neither does the one in the tunnel going through the mountain.



id rather have some map variety. Not all maps should be wide open like caspian border. Let me have those corridors so i can set my M249 on a bi pod and cut'em down!



DrPepper said:


> I've had the issues with the black line. It's almost like it's cell shaded sometimes.



Well it seems to be drivers. Nvdia beta drivers they released 2 weeks ago one of the things it fixes is



> ◦Fixes cases of black corruption lines/triangles with DirectX 10 GPUs.



Says only DX10 GPUs but maybe it also fixes issues with DX11 cards


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> id rather have some map variety. Not all maps should be wide open like caspian border. Let me have those corridors so i can set my M249 on a bi pod and cut'em down!



I don't even like Caspian, since those single story builds mostly can't be leveled, and for being an open map, most flags only have an entrance and an exit. And operation Firestorm has those stupid Oil tanks that snipers just sit in, very annoying and hard to kill them. I love being a ground troop, but that doesn't mean that the maps have to all be closed off into hallways, thats just bad map design. I loved being on foot on large vehicle maps in BC2, laying down landmines and such, and un-repairing enemy tanks. Or a pure infantry map, like White Pass on BC2, all buildings can be leveled (there was tanks but rarely did they matter), and there was no corridors. Just some of these infantry maps feel like they lack inspiration, and they just said "we'll put a flag down this hallway, call it a meat grinder, and we'll put that flag in the dead center of the map so everyone feels it's important and is willing to through corpses down there till they get it. Without that flag there, that map would lack. 

And I'm not trying to thread cap here, I'm just talking about level design vs previous BF games. It just seems to be much more closed off than any other BF game to date. I'm hoping Wake Island will be great, because it's probably where I will live, even though I have been playing that map for almost a decade, it's the only map I see incoming that could possibly redeem my faith.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got the game, i've amended the Spreadsheet and applied


----------



## DOM (Nov 26, 2011)

where do you get those sigs from ?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2011)

DOM said:


> where do you get those sigs from ?



BF3stats.com, just look up your player and click the graphics tab to the right.


----------



## DOM (Nov 26, 2011)

test  its big


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2011)

DOM said:


> test  its big



cant be bigger then 500 x 100


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is there a command to automatically deploy? It gets so frustrating having to keep pressing that stupid "deploy" button at the start of every game!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 27, 2011)

anyone get this error while trying to load up bf3 multiplay  its says game could not login to EA online (1)


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> anyone get this error while trying to load up bf3 multiplay  its says game could not login to EA online (1)



i get it sometimes when trying to join a server


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 27, 2011)

lucky u, as for me it does not make a difference how many times i try and even with internet explorer or a fresh install of origin


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2011)

im on a new os install so i wasnt so lucky lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 27, 2011)

having a hard time logging in with same error ?


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you restarted the comp I had that error when it was updating I couldn't log back in


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 27, 2011)

i turn comp on each day so that cant be it, now for this bf3 patch does it automatically up date it self ?


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 27, 2011)

Was getting around 75-85 fps in this map don't know what this graph means but here it is.


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i turn comp on each day so that cant be it, now for this bf3 patch does it automatically up date it self ?



it should of already done it, so your not able to log on at all ? just in origin or in battlelog also?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 27, 2011)

Origin and battlelog log in ok, its only when i lanch a game in battlelog i had that error, but single player works


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2011)

So you just can't load a game at all ???  Dumb ? But have you tryed one with a low ping and more then one server


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 27, 2011)

i cant see it being related to ping but yea ive attempted multiply servers nothing works, suck man its been going 2 days now of not being able to play


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I have been playing assault and playing a lot better. Seems when you actually have a rifle in your hand you can kill more people. Helps that I am getting unlocks. Might even be able to crawl to .50 K/D. Also laying off the beer helps.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2011)

I had fun playing these two matches with a few TPU'ers:


----------



## travva (Nov 27, 2011)

hey fellas, this is slightly off topic so my apologies... i wonder if anyone who is a bf3 player here uses one of the 120hz lcds that are out? i absolutely love crts for playing fps and i'm curious if they're remotely the same feel or if it's a gimmick or what.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone fancy co-op-ing with me?


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone fancy co-op-ing with me?



I would I haven't played cp-op but wifes on my comp


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2011)

DOM said:


> I would I haven't played cp-op but wifes on my comp



You know what to do..


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You know what to do..


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> You know what to do..


well shes off add me xxXDOMXxx


RuskiSnajper said:


>


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 27, 2011)

travva said:


> hey fellas, this is slightly off topic so my apologies... i wonder if anyone who is a bf3 player here uses one of the 120hz lcds that are out? i absolutely love crts for playing fps and i'm curious if they're remotely the same feel or if it's a gimmick or what.



I went directly from a 19" diamond vision CRT to a 22" 120Hz LCD, and it is just as good, if not better.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2011)

DOM said:


> well shes off add me xxXDOMXxx



Sorry, only just added you. Had to nip away 

Quick question people. I had Origin installed on my Storage drive (D) and Battlefield 3 installed on my Boot drive (C). This was because i didn't know you could specify locations of the games. However, it seems to stutter ALOT with this shitty SSD when i'm online, so i decided to move it. I changed the location of "Downloaded Games" in Origin's settings to "D:\Games\Origin Games" but when i restart Origin, it just say's "Battlefield 3 - Ready to download" and if i do, it downloads it to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games". Is there something i'm missing?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 28, 2011)

BF3 is now $30 at Origin.

Better grab it before it's over.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 28, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> BF3 is now $30 at Origin.
> 
> Better grab it before it's over.



I got mine for $19.99, new


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 28, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Going Back to Karkand #6: Gulf of Oman gameplay, combat vehicles revealed



> BY: HBrun POSTED : Nov 28, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> _The countdown to our first Battlefield 3 expansion pack Back to Karkand continues. This week, we have new gameplay footage from our reimagining of all-time classic map Gulf of Oman. Plus, more info on the new vehicles you will be able to take control of come December._
> 
> ...



New Battlefield Blog Post:  How to enable Stereoscopic 3D in Battlefield 3



Spoiler



BY: HBrun POSTED : Nov 26, 2011, 04:14AM

_With the latest PC update for Battlefield 3 we now support Stereoscopic 3D on supported hardware. Stereoscopic 3D adds another dimension to your gameplay and lets you experience the battlefield with added depth perception. See below for how to enable this new feature._





We have added support for Stereoscopic 3D in the Frostbite 2 engine by rendering each frame twice (once for each eye). This gives us full control of how our game looks in 3D, and lets us create an even more visceral experience for the player. Rendering each frame twice is quite performance heavy, though, so take that into consideration if you want to play with Stereoscopic 3D enabled. To improve performance, you may want to reduce graphics quality or resolution compared to what you normally would use when playing without Stereoscopic 3D. Using a multi GPU setup will also improve performance, as each GPU can share the work load.

*NVIDIA 3D Vision technology*
NVIDIA 3D Vision is a combination of 3D Vision wireless glasses and 3D Vision Ready monitors. You can look for the 3D Vision Ready icon on your monitor, or check this page to find out if your monitor and GeForce GPU support Stereoscopic 3D.

Enable 3D Vision by going to the NVIDIA control panel, and in the Stereoscopic 3D tab, make sure "Enable stereoscopic 3D" is set. Battlefield 3 will use the standard 3D Vision settings and hotkeys. Adjust the amount of depth effect using the scroll wheel on the 3D Vision IR emitter or by using the keyboard shortcuts. The default shortcuts are CTRL-F4 to increase the depth, and CTRL-F3 to decrease the depth. You can customize these shortcuts in the Stereoscopic 3D control panel.



*AMD HD3D*
See this page to find out if your monitor and Radeon GPU support Stereoscopic 3D.

Enable HD3D by starting Battlefield 3 and go into the options menu. In the video options tab, change STEREOSCOPIC 3D to ON. Adjust the depth using the slider in the menu.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 28, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I had fun playing these two matches with a few TPU'ers:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111127/Capture015.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111127/Capture014.jpg



hey i was in those matches. Pretty bad matches for me, but love the game no matter what. So much fun when playing with TPU'ers. We get shit done!

Anyone use the M16A3/A4 on Semi auto. Things awesome. its like a sniper! I feel like the DMR from Halo is now in BF


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2011)

The STOVL fighter jet is going to own. I'm really looking forward to the expansion.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 28, 2011)

I cant wait for the classic BF2 maps. Not saying all BF3 maps are poor, but I wouldnt complain If all the BF2/BF3 servers were all locked to Gulf Of Oman or Karkand 24/7. those maps are so much better then almost all the maps on BF3. and IMO the sad thing is.... the tweaked BF2 maps are the highlight of BF3.

even if BF2 is a little 'low-tech' compared to BF3, I can guarantee that id have a lot more fun in 1 round alone then any of the hours ive put into BF3.

thats my personal opinion of course...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant wait for the classic BF2 maps. Not saying all BF3 maps are poor, but I wouldnt complain If all the BF2/BF3 servers were all locked to Gulf Of Oman or Karkand 24/7. those maps are so much better then almost all the maps on BF3. and IMO the sad thing is.... the tweaked BF2 maps are the highlight of BF3.
> 
> even if BF2 is a little 'low-tech' compared to BF3, I can guarantee that id have a lot more fun in 1 round alone then any of the hours ive put into BF3.
> 
> thats my personal opinion of course...



well i never really played BF2, but if all the maps are wide open out doors like Caspian Border then whats so great about it. Theres no variety there. You need some maps like Grand Bazaar where theres some heavy fire stand offs over flags to make the battle more immersive. Sometimes on Caspian Border i get bored because its either you run a marathon or you sit in a tank.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this game! 8 hours in and I'm rank 12 or so. I love picking up the decent weapons it makes a big difference.


Also at the moment i'm addicted to the 1000 ticket conquest metro servers, they rock  I need to train and get quick points so this suits me fine  just no vehicle exp yet lol

this game is so good omg. 10x better then bc2 imo


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 28, 2011)

Battlefield 3 banned in Iran:



			
				GameSpot said:
			
		

> Although EA has no authorized local resellers in the country, pirated PC games are the norm in the region, and government officials have reportedly "raided (some shops) and arrested owners for selling the game secretly."
> 
> Battlefield 3 features a range of scenarios in various real-world locals, one of them being an urban Iranian setting featuring the historic Grand Bazaar. Local newspaper Asr-e Ertebat weekly reports that an unnamed deputy with the security and intelligence division of Iran's police said, "All computer stores are prohibited from selling this illegal game."
> 
> As reported by The Fars news agency, a group of "Iranian youths" have collected over 5,000 signatures in an online petition to protest Battlefield 3. "We understand that the story of a videogame is hypothetical … (but) we believe the game is purposely released at a time when the US is pushing the international community into fearing Iran," the petition purportedly reads.



http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefield-3-banned-in-iran-report-6346715?tag=topstory;title


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 28, 2011)

Does control+alt+s work for anyone in game?


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 29, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well i never really played BF2



You sir, are not qualified to talk about that.


Most BF2 maps are not like Oasis at all.


I hope they bring alll the BF2 maps back.
lol

daqin
d valley
tampa
jalalabad
kark
etc.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone see this on Origin ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Anyone see this on Origin ?



if you bought the LE version of BF3, you wouldnt have to worry about this


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you bought the LE version of BF3, you wouldnt have to worry about this



Meh i got reg edition for 50% off, even $15 for BTK it still rings in at $45 dollars


----------



## Recus (Nov 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Battlefield 3 banned in Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefield-3-banned-in-iran-report-6346715?tag=topstory;title





> "In that Battlefield 3 is not available for purchase in Iran, we can only hope the ban will help prevent pirated copies reaching consumers there."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2011)

They will be playing unless iran blocks battlelog access


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 29, 2011)

*To much time on their hands !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drKWtm9aYZQ

What is the best way to learn to fly with out screwing 
up your score and pissing everyone on the server off ? 
I want to give it a whirl. THX !



FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant wait for the classic BF2 maps. Not saying all BF3 maps are poor, but I wouldn't complain If all the BF2/BF3 servers were all locked to Gulf Of Oman or Karkand 24/7. those maps are so much better then almost all the maps on BF3. and IMO the sad thing is.... the tweaked BF2 maps are the highlight of BF3.
> 
> even if BF2 is a little 'low-tech' compared to BF3, I can guarantee that id have a lot more fun in 1 round alone then any of the hours ive put into BF3.
> 
> thats my personal opinion of course...


I was better in BF2 then BF3 , but I can not say I had more fun. You can do so much more in this game and it is also a lot more realistic as opposed to BF2. BF2 in its day though was the shit. I hated the time it took to load though. Drove me fucking nuts. I don't get on and sit for hours. I have always been a game here and game there guy. That is why I loved COD 4 or even SOF2. The first red faction too. I loved that game. For the same reason I love BF3. Destructible environment.


----------



## Abe504 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anybody else have issues with 560 Ti and this game? Pretty much stopped working with this game.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2011)

What drivers are you using?


----------



## Abe504 (Nov 30, 2011)

HammerON said:


> What drivers are you using?



Latest ones, literally the game stays stuck at the initializing screen then get the "Battlefield has stopped responding" error.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 30, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drKWtm9aYZQ
> 
> *What is the best way to learn to fly with out screwing
> up your score and pissing everyone on the server off ?
> ...



To learn to use the Heli's, i just found a server (We're talking BC2 here) with no-one on and pissed around till i got it. I intend to use them same method for the jets. I can fly them, just not very well, can't seem to turn fast enough... lol


----------



## Abe504 (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally fixed the error, Stupid EA installing extra folder in the Documents Folder confusing the crap out the game, now it finally works.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 30, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Meh i got reg edition for 50% off, even $15 for BTK it still rings in at $45 dollars



50% off pre-order? nice find. i got LE for $43 though so i win  jk of course...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 1, 2011)

Grabbed Back to Karkand off Origin today   im G2G as soon as it drops


----------



## HammerON (Dec 1, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> Finally fixed the error, Stupid EA installing extra folder in the Documents Folder confusing the crap out the game, now it finally works.



Glad to hear it


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 1, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> To learn to use the Heli's, i just found a server (We're talking BC2 here) with no-one on and pissed around till i got it. I intend to use them same method for the jets. I can fly them, just not very well, can't seem to turn fast enough... lol



Yeah you could do that on BFBC2 , but not BF3. Empty servers won't spawn. Guess I'll try on low count servers as not to get 30 people pissed at me


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 1, 2011)

The launch date for Back to Karkand looks to be December 14th, on the PC...



Spoiler










...since it will be released on the PS3 a week earlier.



Planet Battlefield - Back To Karkand videos


















Battlefieldo.com - Back to Karkand – Wake Island Footage



Spoiler



Tuesday, 29 November 2011 17:05










Here it is, the very first Footage from BF3′s Wake Island Map, coming with the Back to Karkand DLC in December. The commentary in the Video is german, here’s a breakdown of the Commentary in the Video:

- Wake Island is a “U”-shaped Island. (lol)
- US Reinforcements spawn on a Carrier.
- 2 new US Spawnzones at both Shores.
- 3 Flags! (Airfield, Southbeach, Northbeach)
- No WW2 Bunkers! Complete “modern” re-design!



Info Nuggets from Steam Forums:



Spoiler






> Denkirson BF3 Weapon Chart
> 
> Some useful stuff on it.
> 
> http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/





> Apparently the red and white antenna does fall in MP
> After they patched it on PS3...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaNDwOM9Lwo
> ...






Battlefieldo.com - FXAA Injector may result in PB Kicks/Bans



Spoiler



Wednesday, 30 November 2011 18:31

Recently there was a post on the EAUK Forums about a FXAA Injector that improves the visuals in Battlefield 3 without taking up any extra resources. Thanks to a tweet to a Evenbalance Developer, it appears as though using this fix may get you *kicked or even banned* from Punkbuster enabled servers. Like most Anti-Cheat software, your files are usually verified by a server to ensure you are not using modified files. Even if the game may look better, we advise at this point not to use it until their is more of an official word on this issue. We’ll keep you posted on this issue as more gets released.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 1, 2011)

3 flags on wake? 

Weak.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2011)

*Just wanted to point this out again for everybody so it didn't get lost in the post. *



GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - FXAA Injector may result in PB Kicks/Bans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FXAA Injector may result in PB Kicks/Bans!!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you bought the LE version of BF3, you wouldnt have to worry about this



yep i have LE ,I posted that so others would see it it is up on Origin for pre order.But boy like others have said 45-50% off add the $15 for BTK pack it equals out to the price of LE.


----------



## Recus (Dec 1, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> *Just wanted to point this out again for everybody so it didn't get lost in the post. *
> 
> 
> 
> FXAA Injector may result in PB Kicks/Bans!!!



Wow. Now Punkbuster sucks not even on cheaters busting.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 2, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> yep i have LE ,I posted that so others would see it it is up on Origin for pre order.But boy like others have said 45-50% off add the $15 for BTK pack it equals out to the price of LE.


I got LE for $44.99 on a pre-order Oh yeah and Mass Effect 2 free.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 2, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I got LE for $44.99 on a pre-order Oh yeah and Mass Effect 2 free.



I got Dead Space2 with mine.Wow $49.99 Boy I will never pre order in February again,When was that deal on? Sept? lucky guy.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 2, 2011)

Sup guys, This is what I do when i'm not busting Myths 

Hope you enjoy

[YT]z3qFenCxJ6E&feature=plcp&context=C2aaffUDOEgsToPDskJ9vj0sxM1USAaIOqEMdIjh[/YT]


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> The STOVL fighter jet is going to own. I'm really looking forward to the expansion.



RPG magnet if you ask me


----------



## caleb (Dec 2, 2011)

Question might sound dumb but any chance for 2-seat jets in the expansion ?


----------



## caleb (Dec 2, 2011)

Recus said:


> Wow. Now Punkbuster sucks not even on cheaters busting.



Why sucks ? Tamper with game files  = HAX BAN!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted. But patch coming on Dec 6th.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489494744784/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 2, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Not sure if this was posted. But patch coming on Dec 6th.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489494744784/



damn you beat me. ill add to your post.

This looks like the patch we have all been waiting for. DICE is so committed to making this game the best, and i appreciate that. Yes finally on Canals jets will be able to fly a little bit higher then 500ft 

Change Log for December 6th Patch



> Bugfixes:
> Fixed a problem with spawn timer now showing blue border on startup and lost spawn point
> Fixed a problem where player who joined queuing on End of round got spawn screen stuck on screen, but unable to do anything with it untill next round loaded
> Fixed a problem where camera would change to 3rd person on killcam when killcam was turned off in server settings
> ...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 2, 2011)

I am so glad they fixed the AN94. As an assault player there are only a few weapons that really stand out. F2000, AEK, G3A3, and some people like the m16a4. The rest are almost identical in every way, just a different shade of gray.

Was really bummed when I unlocked the AN94 and it just plain sucked.

Still looking for the MAV fix. I do not think it should be able to take out a heli/jet and keep flying. Im okay with it wrecking a jet/heli but not being unscathed by it.

The other fix I don't like is the AA vs Tanks. That means the Scout Helis are going to do even worse damage against tanks...maybe they should but I think a 30mm gatling gun with depleted uranium rounds should pretty much be instant death to infantry and light skinned vehicles.

Also miniguns should shred aircraft, all except maybe the A10.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 2, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I am so glad they fixed the AN94. As an assault player there are only a few weapons that really stand out. F2000, AEK, G3A3, and some people like the m16a4. The rest are almost identical in every way, just a different shade of gray.
> 
> Was really bummed when I unlocked the AN94 and it just plain sucked.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling they will be releasing more patches. I wonder if one will be to beaf up the graphics some more


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> RPG magnet if you ask me



Flares if you ask me


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 2, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I got Dead Space2 with mine.Wow $49.99 Boy I will never pre order in February again,When was that deal on? Sept? lucky guy.


$44.99. I had a $15 birthday coupon EA sent me. 
Maybe they felt sorry for me because I'm an oldfart


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 2, 2011)

So we'll get the karkand pack on the 6th. It will be unlocked when?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 2, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> So we'll get the karkand pack on the 6th. It will be unlocked when?



No, we get it the 16th. PS3 owners get it the 8th. They are getitng a bit early cuz DICE/EA fucked up and didnt give them 1943 like they promised on the disc for release. This patch is basically just preparing the game for the Karkand Expansion pack


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 2, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I am so glad they fixed the AN94. As an assault player there are only a few weapons that really stand out. F2000, AEK, G3A3, and some people like the m16a4. The rest are almost identical in every way, just a different shade of gray.
> 
> Was really bummed when I unlocked the AN94 and it just plain sucked.



Yeah... The AA94 is as good as the M60... which is really suck .


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 3, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Back to Karkand out on PS3 December 6th, PC and Xbox 360 to follow on December 13th!* (the definitive PC release date)*



> BY: HBrun POSTED: Dec 02, 2011, 12:00AM
> 
> Yesterday, we announced the 1 week early release date for Back to Karkand on PlayStation 3. Today, we are happy to announce that the December 6th PlayStation 3 release will be followed by Xbox 360 and PC on December 13th!
> 
> ...


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 3, 2011)

Reference:


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 3, 2011)

*Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider.*

Hmm, this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> damn you beat me. ill add to your post.
> 
> This looks like the patch we have all been waiting for. DICE is so committed to making this game the best, and i appreciate that. Yes finally on Canals jets will be able to fly a little bit higher then 500ft
> 
> Change Log for December 6th Patch





Just got a server so I can start doing mine stuff without having to search for one!!

The mines are ending on dec 6th so make sure to stop by before then to have some real fun 

You can find it on my Platoon Page,

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391301643109/

Also make sure you Fan the Platoon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Reference:



I live quite near this place. its quite an amazing place. its like a wildlife or safari park right inside a busy city.  the park is quite a big one too not just scenic and the terrain is quite hilly which makes it great for cycling.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2011)

So I reformatted my hard drive yesterday after saving the BF3 folder to my external hard drive. Once completed I copied the BF3 folder back to Origin Games an re-started Origin and installed the game. Everything seemed to be working fine, but when I went tried to start a game in Battlelog I kept getting kicked be punkbuster. So I manually updated punkbuster and kept getting the same thing. Should I delete the punkbuster application in the BF3 folder that is there?


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> So I reformatted my hard drive yesterday after saving the BF3 folder to my external hard drive. Once completed I copied the BF3 folder back to Origin Games an re-started Origin and installed the game. Everything seemed to be working fine, but when I went tried to start a game in Battlelog I kept getting kicked be punkbuster. So I manually updated punkbuster and kept getting the same thing. Should I delete the punkbuster application in the BF3 folder that is there?



Delete the files that pbsetup made and install pb again. Make sure that the fille path is correct.


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 4, 2011)

My Hero!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Delete the files that pbsetup made and install pb again. Make sure that the fille path is correct.



Yep - worked like a charm


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey just a quick question..?
I've unlocked Thermal Optics and Guided Shell on the main battle tank but I can't get them to activate!
No key binding anywhere plus I've tried every possible key with no luck!!!
Any idea?


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Hey just a quick question..?
> I've unlocked Thermal Optics and Guided Shell on the main battle tank but I can't get them to activate!
> No key binding anywhere plus I've tried every possible key with no luck!!!
> Any idea?


Idk how the guided shell works but the thermal is right mouse button like to zoom on your gun


----------



## digibucc (Dec 4, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Hey just a quick question..?
> I've unlocked Thermal Optics and Guided Shell on the main battle tank but I can't get them to activate!
> No key binding anywhere plus I've tried every possible key with no luck!!!
> Any idea?



you have to equip them in loadout, then right click will do optics and alternate fire (2) will do the shell.


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2011)

digibucc said:


> you have to equip them in loadout, then right click will do optics and alternate fire (2) will do the shell.



That to lmao I fail haha


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 4, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> My Hero!



While pretty good, that is 12 v 12. Have that player do that with 32 v 32 and I'll be impressed.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Dec 4, 2011)

digibucc said:


> you have to equip them in loadout, then right click will do optics and alternate fire (2) will do the shell.



Equip where???


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Equip where???



Before you deploy in a match, customization and land


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Dec 4, 2011)

DOM said:


> Before you deploy in a match, customization and land



Oh shit...I never even looked at those tabs...!
Thx man


----------



## Flak (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone able to play BF3 using the 290.36 beta drivers?


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 4, 2011)

anyone know how to make the steam overlay work for BF3? i have all my friends on steam, and honestly i like it a lot better than origin


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2011)

Flak said:


> Anyone able to play BF3 using the 290.36 beta drivers?



me


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 4, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> anyone know how to make the steam overlay work for BF3? i have all my friends on steam, and honestly i like it a lot better than origin



Playing and managing friends in BF3 has much less to do with Origin than it does with Battleog.  I know there is a Steam workaround, but it would be far inferior to Battlelog, and makes me wonder what kind of chance you actually gave it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet BF3 avatar made by stefenals.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Playing and managing friends in BF3 has much less to do with Origin than it does with Battleog.  I know there is a Steam workaround, but it would be far inferior to Battlelog, and makes me wonder what kind of chance you actually gave it.



before bf3 i was big into CSS and a lot of my friends are still on steam, im constantly getting PMs on steam and i dont want to be alt tabbing everytime...


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 5, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> before bf3 i was big into CSS and a lot of my friends are still on steam, im constantly getting PMs on steam and i dont want to be alt tabbing everytime...



Gotcha. 

Found this:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2203514


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2011)

I play engineer. The new patch is BS. The stinger has been thrashed. Now Choppers just spin around bases and tear you up. BS !


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 5, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I play engineer. The new patch is BS. The stinger has been thrashed. Now Choppers just spin around bases and tear you up. BS !



Sorry to tell you, feller, but the patch doesn't happen until the 6th.


----------



## Flak (Dec 5, 2011)

DOM said:


> me




Granted I've had many many problems with BF3 + Origin + Battlelog (I still can't join a multiplayer game/co-op without setting Origin to offline)...  But with these beta drivers I can get into a game, select my load out and start the game.  But after about 5mins the game minimizes and won't maximize.  My only option is to kill it.


----------



## DOM (Dec 5, 2011)

Flak said:


> Granted I've had many many problems with BF3 + Origin + Battlelog (I still can't join a multiplayer game/co-op without setting Origin to offline)...  But with these beta drivers I can get into a game, select my load out and start the game.  But after about 5mins the game minimizes and won't maximize.  My only option is to kill it.



Have you tryed running everything stock ? I know mine started to do that when I had my card oc


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 5, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Sorry to tell you, feller, but the patch doesn't happen until the 6th.



doesn't the patch increase the damage stingers deal?
lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2011)

The server link on the OP doesn't work: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...a65a0553cb/TechPowerUp-US-Chicago-Conquest64/

Zero results for "TechPowerUp" search too.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 5, 2011)

not sure what happened, tis here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...553cb/Conquest64-Rush-US-Chicago-TechPowerUp/ (link did change), but this name has been set for a month or more, so not sure why now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The server link on the OP doesn't work: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...a65a0553cb/TechPowerUp-US-Chicago-Conquest64/
> 
> Zero results for "TechPowerUp" search too.





digibucc said:


> not sure what happened, tis here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...553cb/Conquest64-Rush-US-Chicago-TechPowerUp/ (link did change), but this name has been set for a month or more, so not sure why now.



I updated the OP! I think when the server name changes, it changes the full link to the server page on battlelog.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL this is a funny ass thread over at Battlelog forums

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624774300647/


----------



## digibucc (Dec 5, 2011)

lol "report his profile"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I play engineer. The new patch is BS. The stinger has been thrashed. Now Choppers just spin around bases and tear you up. BS !





MT Alex said:


> Sorry to tell you, feller, but the patch doesn't happen until the 6th.





Scrizz said:


> doesn't the patch increase the damage stingers deal?
> lol



If I remember correctly, The Stinger has already been nerfed previous patch but the upcoming is buffing it against Jets as well as lengthening the flare reload time (for helis too I think). 

Getting stoked to play this again and def looking forward to BTK. The new game smell has worn off Skyrim but I have been waiting on a new gaming mouse anyway arriving today. Did play some of the Tribes Ascend beta; pretty fun though a few glaring bad decisions on the part of Hi-Rez.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, the rank 0 weapons suck.  Is that a G3?  M4 is okay but bad at range and poor on stoping power.  Give me a BB gun and I'll pester someone to death with it though so it's all good.


Anywho, sitting in the TPU server and discovering four players are needed to do anything.  This makes me sad. 


Edit: Oh, is it just me, or are the supressors in the game cartoonishly small?  It takes more than 3 inches to silence a .45 pistol...


Edit: That's fantastic! I'm sitting here looking at an Apache, with no way to go to it.  I know I'm going to need flight lessons (or at least prove to myself flying is a bad idea unless I'm in the gunner seat).


----------



## digibucc (Dec 5, 2011)

i pushed the server, you should be good now. pm me for info on how to get it running next time if im not around.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2011)

"Pushed" the server?  It changed maps if that's what you mean.

I'm thinking I should maybe experiment in an unranked server.  Do unranked servers have the 4 player minimum?

Edit: I checked an unranked TDM server and it required 8 players minimum.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 5, 2011)

changed maps AND allowed you to play, right?

all servers by default will have an 8 player min. it's in the settings to change but the software ignores it 
so whenever it resets, someone has to log into the cp and change the minimum players, and "push" the map so that it then allows the new minimum to take affect, allowing less than 8 people to start a server.

yeah those deaths add up, but idk of any good unranked servers, and chances of an empty one allowing you to practice are slim. i just took the deaths as incentive to learn faster


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wow, the rank 0 weapons suck.  Is that a G3?  M4 is okay but bad at range and poor on stoping power.  Give me a BB gun and I'll pester someone to death with it though so it's all good.
> 
> 
> Anywho, sitting in the TPU server and discovering four players are needed to do anything.  This makes me sad.
> ...



Actually most of the "starter" weapons will end up above average or the best.

The M4 imo is the best engineer weapon. You only need to add the grip and it's good to go.


----------



## FierceRed (Dec 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wow, the rank 0 weapons suck.  Is that a G3?  M4 is okay but bad at range and poor on stoping power.  Give me a BB gun and I'll pester someone to death with it though so it's all good.





kid41212003 said:


> Actually most of the "starter" weapons will end up above average or the best.
> 
> The M4 imo is the best engineer weapon. You only need to add the grip and it's good to go.



Yeah, wth are you smoking FordGT? The M4 is one of the more accurate carbines, especially at range with a quick scoping sight. I have over 1000 kills with the thing! (Though it keeps putting them under the profile for the M4A1... NOT the gun I'm using...)



> Balance Tweaks
> Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines.



Is it just me or is this the most horrendous blemish on an otherwise decent and desirable patch??

I'm all for not having infinite mines, but couldn't the 20 seconds be increased to say, 2 minutes? Or even better (and my original thought), just have the mines Live Time count down from a set duration of say 5 minutes, *completely seperate from the Mine layers life and death.*

I don't use AT mines at all really, but if the way this wording implies it to be, this will be horrible for every mine using Engineer in the game because they'll essentially be held hostage by their mine field. They get to a prime spot, drop 6 or so, and suddenly they're Mr. Cowardly Cat, proning through the bushes everywhere, lest they get picked off by an errant sniper and have to set their minefield up again.

It seems like such a dumb move to have entire minefields disappear just cause some hostile soldier got lucky.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 5, 2011)

They should just put a limit on how many mines u can plant.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2011)

digibucc said:


> changed maps AND allowed you to play, right?
> 
> all servers by default will have an 8 player min. it's in the settings to change but the software ignores it
> so whenever it resets, someone has to log into the cp and change the minimum players, and "push" the map so that it then allows the new minimum to take affect, allowing less than 8 people to start a server.
> ...


Sorry, I got distracted by co-op. XD

No, it didn't allow me to play.  It still said "waiting for players... 3."




kid41212003 said:


> Actually most of the "starter" weapons will end up above average or the best.
> 
> The M4 imo is the best engineer weapon. You only need to add the grip and it's good to go.


Does it have sights better than iron sights?  I hate iron sights (gun blocks out too much of hte view).  If it doesn't have any enhanced sights, it needs that too. XD


I did Easy co-op fearing I'd get a n00blet, which I did.  It became very apparent on the sniper mission when most of his hits weren't headshots and he always jumped the gun (took a shot either too soon so I couldn't get a fix on the other guy or shot a guy leaving me to the kill the guy I can't even see).  In the helicopter mission, he kept trying to attack with the pilots rockets instead of proving a stable platform for me to shoot.  Then again, I can't really complain because when I was the pilot the first time, I basically flew us into the ground. XD  I got my key bindings sorted and it was all good then.  Bless his heart for waiting for me.

Three things a gun must have for me to even consider it:
1. Some kind of non-ironsights, preferably thermal (exception to this rule being shotguns).
2. Single shot fire.
3. At least a 30 round clip (exception to this rule being shotguns and snipers).


I think I only died 5 times throughout the whole thing--three of which was those knifers, two of which I didn't even see.  The other 2 times was because I was using risky cover in order to get better shots.  I think I'm good to go for hard if I can find someone to voice com with.

302 kills, 107 head shots, 37 assists, 7 vehicles destroyed, 9 savior kills, 3 revives, 0 avenger kills.  Co-op doesn't keep track of accuracy. 


Oh that's BS.  I see some unlocks (like M4A1's "Ballistic (12x)" sight) that are only available to DICE employees.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 5, 2011)

Sup Guys, I'm at it again.

Find out Which Myths are confirmed this time!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Sup Guys, I'm at it again.
> 
> Find out Which Myths are confirmed this time!



I just added Fhrope' videos to the OP! KEEPEM COMING!


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sorry, I got distracted by co-op. XD
> 
> No, it didn't allow me to play.  It still said "waiting for players... 3."
> 
> ...



To me any gun with an IR scope and a foregrip is a good gun in this game.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> To me any gun with an IR scope and a foregrip is a good gun in this game.



Anybody throwing bullets @ your chest and face in BF3 is deadly.

Every gun can be mastered and used to demolish someone in BF3 

anything full automatic or even 3-2 round burst can shoot enough bullets at you and get a kill in 2-1 seconds flat. Even the pistols (revolvers massive damage). 

Guns start to show their weakness at more intensive range, that is why there are huge amounts of scope unlocks for everything automatic. Even shotguns slugs/frag rounds. 

That where a snipe shines, but I have been known to disprove that very easily with snipers. 

Give me a SV98/M40A5/M98B(L96 coming) with a Strait bolt/Silencer/Reflex sight on any medium/short range maps and I will get the job done seriously. 
I have gotten 300-400 marksmen bonus, with Silencer and Reflex site already, insane jackpot shots. (Both @ Operation Firestorm). 

Its a bit slower to rank up on console with Bf3 because of less manned servers. 

Already at my second Recon class star, grabbed the game 10-5 days ago but it was worth it.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with you, except the fact that sniping is boring and in many cases useless for squad based combat. I prefer taking the fight to the enemy, capturing their bases, etc., not sitting/laying behind a rock.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I agree with you, except the fact that sniping is boring and in many cases useless for squad based combat. I prefer taking the fight to the enemy, capturing their bases, etc., not sitting/laying behind a rock.



yeah i would have had to agree with you the first few weeks when the game came out, I would always run in and and take it to them. However now once i figured out sniping its much more fun. However, if you look at the my stats still shows that i am more of an engineer and support type. Good thing about snipers though is that from far away they can spot things and take the UAV up and do the spotting as well


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I agree with you, except the fact that sniping is boring and in many cases useless for squad based combat. I prefer taking the fight to the enemy, capturing their bases, etc., not sitting/laying behind a rock.


Yeh I snipe but I am never the one behind the rock, Pisses me off sometimes 

On metro station with a sv98, I decimate anybody in my sights (reddot Reflex)


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> On metro station with a sv98, I decimate anybody in my sights (reddot Reflex)



Ah yeah, I've done that a few times. Not so bad. In Metro I prefer assault. You need to heal and res. to keep your tickets up in that bottlenecked death map.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Ah yeah, I've done that a few times. Not so bad. In Metro I prefer assault. You need to heal and res. to keep your tickets up in that bottlenecked death map.



that or you can reverse it take a M249 or a M60 and take down their tickets!!!

Oh and erocker, chaoticG8R, cadaveca, ufgy, MT Alex and Gunny I have finally ordered the adapter to be able to use my Xbox mic so you will finally not have to worry about my text messages in TS/or In Game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Guns start to show their weakness at more intensive range, that is why there are huge amounts of scope unlocks for everything automatic. Even shotguns slugs/frag rounds.


That's why I'm odd.  Full auto and burst fire modes drive me insane because I don't want to send more rounds than necessary to do the job.  Additionally, I want every round to be aimed, not just the first.  By being so used to the single round mindset of firing, it really doesn't matter how near or far the target is--nothing changes except the amount I lead the target.

Because of this, my ideal weapon is a 600 yard assault rifle with a 4x scope.  Good for engaging pretty much everything except the most distant targets.  A gun for 90% of situations is better than a gun for 20% of situations.  High-zoom optics are a hinderance most of the time.

I don't like bolts though.  I need a bullet chambered when I need it, not when the gun is ready to give it to me.  It vastly increases my combat effectiveness.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> that or you can reverse it take a M249 or a M60 and take down their tickets!!!



I do use those, but only if it's a stalemate at B on Metro and if there are enough assault medics already. Camping with the M249 equipped with an IR scope and a bipod is almost unfair.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I do use those, but only if it's a stalemate at B on Metro and if there are enough assault medics already. Camping with the M249 equipped with an IR scope and a bipod is almost unfair.



oh i dont use the IR scope. I do use a bi pod, but i dont sit and camp i move around to certain areas and face where there are a lot of people coming through. Hot zones


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2011)

I love campers.  They make nice, stationary targets for clean headshots.


----------



## DOM (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone using a  580 1.5gb that runs this 1980x1680 ultra settings ? Do you run out of vmem I do on my 570


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 6, 2011)

GameSpot.com - New B2K video



Spoiler



[yt]0WfhCVp-Y3Y[/yt]



















BATTLEFIELD 3 LIVE CHAT: MEET THE PRODUCERS  Replay and question summary.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2011)

Man they nerfed the stingers and made it worthless. Now choppers just flying circles around flags and cause all kinds of annoyance. 
Caspain Border and Operation Firestorm were my favorite maps. Not with this new patch they aren't.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 6, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Sup Guys, I'm at it again.
> 
> Find out Which Myths are confirmed this time!



Can you explain what happened with the 2x flares on the helo? It looks like only 1 flare happened.


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 6, 2011)

so i was having an issue with logging into Origin..  kept getting stuck at the Validation Screen.. could never log in would never work.. i tried everything from port forwarding to reformatting and the solution came after all these steps were taken.. turns out i needed to update my bios to read my cpu correctly (which i upgraded from a athlon II 435 to a 1100T just recently) and since i did the new change i never could log in.. but updating my bios worked and fixed my problem.. i will now get backo on schedule and start playing a lot more.. see you guys online and in TS. thanks again for those who helped me fix this problem and trouble shooting.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

Does co-op seriously have no chat options?  And I thought the last guy was a n00blet, this one followed a squad out of the play area at least four times resulting in failure and didn't revive me once (resulting in failure).  And I couldn't find a way to tell him to follow me.


Edit: Battlog just went down for maintence (9 AM CET).  It will be down until 13 AM CET:
http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/europe/european-union/central-european-time/


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow was just owning in a Rush game had ace by like 5k points.... playing medic just revives left and right stacking heal points getting mad kills... then servers go down for sudden maintenance SOB


----------



## raptori (Dec 6, 2011)

WTH ,opened Origin and the update size is 3.9GB tried another time and its the same 3.9GB what about ~2.0GB ?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2011)

Super sucky - Hope it is a good update:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

I get 404 when trying to access Battlelog.  I'd wait to update until after 13:00 CET (two more hours).


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Super sucky - Hope it is a good update:



It's the first update for Back to Karkand, which releases on the PS3 this week.  They're updating all 3 platforms for it ATM.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

As long as they add communication options to co-op, I'll be happy.


Edit: Battlelog is back up and the patch is indeed 3.9 GB.  That's effin huge!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As long as they add communication options to co-op, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> Edit: Battlelog is back up and the patch is indeed 3.9 GB.  That's effin huge!



yeah mine is updating now......so much for quickie match before work.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As long as they add communication options to co-op, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> Edit: Battlelog is back up and the patch is indeed 3.9 GB.  That's effin huge!



Yeah I knew it would be huge. 4 maps, new weapons, new vehicles. I like a couple of those maps a lot, should be interesting to see how much better they are then the originals.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, this patch really solved my stability issues   played a game with no lag, crossfire working just fine and no gfx issues.  Im still getting a 6850 next tuesday, selling these 4850s before the end of the year hopefully and grabbing another 6850 in march/april


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just downloaded the patch at home and now tricked my work PC into downloading the patch here

Its funny, It wont start downloading anything when you start origin or like right click and click check for updates but if I tether my phone and get it started then pause the update and re enable the work network, it will start back downloading fineLOL


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does it have sights better than iron sights?  I hate iron sights (gun blocks out too much of hte view).  If it doesn't have any enhanced sights, it needs that too. XD
> 
> Three things a gun must have for me to even consider it:
> 1. Some kind of non-ironsights, preferably thermal (exception to this rule being shotguns).
> ...



Yes, it has all the sights you want.

The thermal scope is very slow compared to other scopes. If I have to use a close range scope, I prefer using normal x1 scopes because they are alot quicker.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 6, 2011)

sorry guys i was having some pc issues since this game came out so havent been on much, now i blew said pc up im not going to be on till xmass ,ie next payday but on the plus side ill be on a lot then

only sayin cos im in the platoon so ill understand if ya kick me out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> sorry guys i was having some pc issues since this game came out so havent been on much, now i blew said pc up im not going to be on till xmass ,ie next payday but on the plus side ill be on a lot then
> 
> only sayin cos im in the platoon so ill understand if ya kick me out



Y U BLOW PC Up?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

Second time the game CTD in co-op since the update was released.  I didn't have any before.  Also, they didn't fix the co-op chat.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Second time the game CTD in co-op since the update was released.  I didn't have any before.  Also, they didn't fix the co-op chat.



Can't you hook up with the person on the party line ? You could also find some one in the Platoon to play and then just use Team Speak.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Can't you hook up with the person on the party line ? You could also find some one in the Platoon to play and then just use Team Speak.



this. I think chaotic and I are still in the top 50 for that last mission.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

I was able to play all by my lonesome in the TPU server.  After three deaths by flying out of play area, I decided jets...ugh, where do I start?  I tried everything I could think of to find something at least semi-acceptable to me and just couldn't find it.  I wanted to do mouse controls yaw but when I do that, left/right is inverted.  Not to mention, I like helicopter not vertically inverted and jets inverted--that's an impossibility.  I tried to get used to the default where x controls roll and decided it just wasn't going to work for me.  So my only option is to leave the mouse for helicopter and use all keys for jets.  Unfortunately, the level changed before I could try out my new key bindings.

I got helicopters pretty well mastered though--and the parachute. 

...and a 0/4 K/D ratio.  Division by zero! Oh no! Chuck Norris to the rescue!


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate massive patches >.>


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2011)

I have doubts that the patch is really 3.9gb. I don't have 8Mbps internet yet it was supposedly downloading that fast.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok this is odd! My cruncher was downloading at 500Kps and was at 96% then 15min later I check it and its back down to 84% WTF?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe 3.9 GB is the maximum it might have to download?  Maybe it's the total size of all updates to date.


----------



## human_error (Dec 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok this is odd! My cruncher was downloading at 500Kps and was at 96% then 15min later I check it and its back down to 84% WTF?



Origin crashed while downloading for me and then restarted at 0% again. FML.


----------



## DOM (Dec 6, 2011)

I already dl it but haven't played haha


----------



## chron (Dec 6, 2011)

so what's the word nerd, is the patch anything to be happy about?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2011)

They finally moved the Chat Box to a more suitable location.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 7, 2011)

I applied for TechRejects!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> It's the first update for Back to Karkand, which releases on the PS3 this week.  They're updating all 3 platforms for it ATM.



its not just for Karkand. They are also fixing probalby about 800mb of game/balance stuff.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow. Very pleased; seems to be running a lot smoother here post-patch. Tried last night for the first time really since Skyrim and such was not the case. Granted last night was Caspian and just now played Seine. Will try Caspian next.

Christ, though, I moved off my SSD and initial load times have like quadrupled. May have to put back.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 7, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Back to Karkand #7: Out now on PS3, new gameplay trailer live!



> Tuesday, 06 December 2011 00:05
> 
> _Starting today, PlayStation 3 players can revisit the legendary maps in the Back to Karkand expansion pack! What better way to celebrate than with a new PlayStation 3 based gameplay trailer?_
> 
> ...



Cool Reddit post:  BF3 Patch: Hidden Changes log



Spoiler






> So far I've come across a few changes that I am pretty sure were not in the changelog, post any you find here ^
> 
> 
> 'H' key now changes chat between the following options:
> ...



I would treat it all as unconfirmed, until you see it for yourself, though.



PS3 Sharqi footage!



Spoiler



[yt]vEgBC7j-l_E[/yt]


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have doubts that the patch is really 3.9gb. I don't have 8Mbps internet yet it was supposedly downloading that fast.



Definitely 3.9 GB


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Definitely 3.9 GB



Wtf 5.1mb  mines just 1.2-.5


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 7, 2011)

chron said:


> so what's the word nerd, is the patch anything to be happy about?


Well when I run my guys goes into Melee trying to knife the air. 
Hopefully I can just rebind and fix it. Melee still works where I had it set, 
but having the added airknifing ! So far that is the only thing I've noticed , 
but only logged in for 5 minutes before the round ended and I'm done. 
Long day and I'm to tired to fuck with it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 7, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Definitely 3.9 GB





DOM said:


> Wtf 5.1mb  mines just 1.2-.5



5.1 and 1.2mbs? Im downloading at 73-131kbs!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2011)

Bah damn PS3 early access. Why the hell couldn't they just get them 1943 in the first place? 

Anyway, this is cool:


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 7, 2011)

holy crap. I haven't been on here in ages. Still gaming and building though! Would like to get into this BF3 clubhouse! BF3 username is inFuZion86


----------



## caleb (Dec 7, 2011)

Patch seems to fix a lot of stuff. I like how jets fly now, feels somehow faster. On the other hand if you fail to spawn into a jet you spawn *ON* it. 
Textures still flicker. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155102


----------



## rampage (Dec 7, 2011)

after the patch my game will not load now. it just sits there thinking about it (dose not start game or load a the map).

Ill wait and see i guess.


----------



## Wyverex (Dec 7, 2011)

rampage said:


> after the patch my game will not load now. it just sits there thinking about it (dose not start game or load a the map).
> 
> Ill wait and see i guess.


Try manually updating PunkBuster files. That solved it for me.


----------



## rampage (Dec 7, 2011)

i worked it out, just had to re do the windows junction i had set up between the HDD and the SSD, also re did punkbuster as well


----------



## GLD (Dec 7, 2011)

Thx to FordGT90Concept with his patience in helping me in to my first co-op game. Fun times on the TPU server as well. Cheers!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Is there a launch date of Back to Karkand, or is it still "soon" of "December"?



afaik, SONY sucked EA's cock - so they currently have it on the PS3 (& Also on 360???) the PC will get the unlocked maps next week


::EDIT::


Oh, I see what you did thar!!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 7, 2011)

GLD said:


> Fun times on the TPU server as well. Cheers!



always nice to hear


----------



## Mr McC (Dec 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Anyway, this is cool:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EK53Z.jpg



Why does the plaque refer to anus?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2011)

So, Back to Karkland is going to be free for all in a week?  Does that include the "Assignments?"




digibucc said:


> always nice to hear


Yeah, I killed myself a few more times in a jet and once in a helicopter (a rock attacked me, I swear!).  I got my jet controls hammered out (finally) but being it's all keyboard, it isn't stable enough to shoot with the canon.  I have no problems following other jets though so I figure, if I have a gunner... 

It was a lot of fun.


----------



## caleb (Dec 7, 2011)

Its gonna be free for all who preorered the limited edition.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2011)

:|  Then why a 3.9 GB patch for everyone?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Because you might wanna buy it... later?


----------



## caleb (Dec 7, 2011)

Dunno its greedy marketing IMHO. They gave few maps and most of them are pretty damn shitty compared to those in BF2 and now sell other maps for more $$$. I think BF3 is no1 Video Game when it comes to money spent on marketing.
Also all these unlocks and ranking looks like BF4 will be free to play as base client and will charge you for every single thing afterwards. I think its thanks to CODMW3 that it didn't happen with BF3. Everything in Battlelog looks like its ready for MasterCard on every step.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I killed myself a few more times in a jet and once in a helicopter (a rock attacked me, I swear!).  I got my jet controls hammered out (finally) but being it's all keyboard, it isn't stable enough to shoot with the canon.  I have no problems following other jets though so I figure, if I have a gunner...



No gunner seat in the jets.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, it's not the F-18/F is it?  Rats!  I guess no jets for me. 


There's no .50 caliber sniper rifles?  The best I see is the M98B and it fires .338 Magnum with 8x scope.  I want a M82, XM500, AS50, or Tac-50 with 12-16x scope.  I really want a 2000m+ headshot.


----------



## chron (Dec 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Then who is going to lock on and fire the missiles?  Oh, I have to upgrade it (don't have a missile option right now)?  Well, if someone ain't gonna do the shooting for me, guess I'm staying away from jets. XD
> 
> 
> There's no .50 caliber sniper rifles?  The best I see is the M98B and it fires .338 Magnum with 8x scope.  I want a M82, XM500, AS50, or Tac-50 with 12-16x scope.  I really want a 2000m+ headshot.



I think the very first unlock is heat seeking missiles.  It's like 300 points in or something lol.  Trust me, if I can get them, anyone can.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, it's not the F-18/F is it?  Rats!  I guess no jets for me.
> 
> There's no .50 caliber sniper rifles?  The best I see is the M98B and it fires .338 Magnum with 8x scope.  I want a M82, XM500, AS50, or Tac-50 with 12-16x scope.  I really want a 2000m+ headshot.



.50 Caliber sniper rifles are overrated. The most powerful handheld gun in the game is the M98B and the first unlock for it is the 12x scope.

Also people are not getting those 2000m+ headshots with rifles because that is beyond the rendering limit and "time to live" limit for all bullets. They are using the EOD bot to get those as the game is incorrectly counting its distance when you kill with a headshot.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 7, 2011)

Jets do take some getting used to. The main cannon is all most pilots ever need to kill other jets.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 7, 2011)

caleb said:


> Also all these unlocks and ranking looks like BF4 will be free to play as base client and will charge you for every single thing afterwards. I think its thanks to CODMW3 that it didn't happen with BF3. Everything in Battlelog looks like its ready for MasterCard on every step.



lol... thought you were serious for a second. good one


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2011)

I've said it before, but I sure wish that the jets had a floating gun reticle or pipper, it seems like a huge thing to leave out of the HUD.  Seriously, every jet, going back to the F-86, has had a floating gun reticle that moves on the HUD in relation to where your gun will actually shoot.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 7, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I've said it before, but I sure wish that the jets had a floating gun reticle or pipper, it seems like a huge thing to leave out of the HUD.  Seriously, every jet, going back to the F-86, has had a floating gun reticle that moves on the HUD in relation to where your gun will actually shoot.



I know its more realistic but I think they left it out for balance. It's not too hard to lead your target because everything in the air is so slow. I know in hawx the cannon would show you where to shoot and in bf3 think it would be op. It also takes away the beauty of painting a target.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> .50 Caliber sniper rifles are overrated. The most powerful handheld gun in the game is the M98B and the first unlock for it is the 12x scope.
> 
> Also people are not getting those 2000m+ headshots with rifles because that is beyond the rendering limit and "time to live" limit for all bullets. They are using the EOD bot to get those as the game is incorrectly counting its distance when you kill with a headshot.


They are not overrated.  If you want to disable a vehicle without giving your position away, you need an anti-materiel rifle.  Not to mention, the power behind those rifles makes the bullets travel a lot farther in the same amount of time as weaker .308 rifles.  1000+ meters is where sniper rifles are most effectively used and from the sounds of it, that's not even possible in BF3.  The record sniper shots are just shy of 2500m to put it into context.

Shots beyond 600 meters are not easy to make because (as the game correctly calculates) of gravity and velocity.  The best rifle I have unlocked is the M38 and at about 500m, I was already at 1.8 mil-dots down on the scope.  If the velocity falls like a real bullet would, the rifle can't handle much more than 1000m and that's with a lengthy delay.


I'm rambling...point is, there should be more powerful rifles that can only be shot from a prone position (or at least bi-pod deployed on something) with unlimited time-to-live values (terminates on exiting the play area).  They should even consider anti-tank rifles (they make mince meat of walls too) either fixed, or require a two-man crew to be mobile (one carries the gun, the other the ammo).  It would force people to take to the sky in order to counter them or at least use those .50 cals).


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's cumbersome for a fast-paced game like BF3.

Recon player should use the MAV more.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2011)

I have to disagree.  Recon should engage soft targets (people, light armored vehicles) and spot hard targets (medium and heavy armored vehicles).

High caliber weapons are area-denial weapons.  They are indisposable in conquest mode.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2011)

I just went to a 70th Pearl Harbor Anniversary luncheon where some vets spoke (not many left) but the coolest part was that there were two Tuskegee Airman at my table. Friendly, talkative gentlemen 85 and 89 years old.

Faced tons of racism and discrimination and they never lost a bomber to enemy fighter fire which no other escort squadron could claim throughout the entire war.  And they said the Laurence Fishburne movie is very accurate.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They are not overrated.  If you want to disable a vehicle without giving your position away, you need an anti-materiel rifle.  Not to mention, the power behind those rifles makes the bullets travel a lot farther in the same amount of time as weaker .308 rifles.  1000+ meters is where sniper rifles are most effectively used and from the sounds of it, that's not even possible in BF3.  The record sniper shots are just shy of 2500m to put it into context.
> 
> Shots beyond 600 meters are not easy to make because (as the game correctly calculates) of gravity and velocity.  The best rifle I have unlocked is the M38 and at about 500m, I was already at 1.8 mil-dots down on the scope.  If the velocity falls like a real bullet would, the rifle can't handle much more than 1000m and that's with a lengthy delay.
> 
> ...



You can get a headshot with a sniper rifle beyond 1000m. I think the time-to-live for them is around 1750m but I am honestly just guessing based on information about people trying to snipe at that distance. Around 2000m is the point at which people are no longer rendered so you would be firing into oblivion and hoping you hit something, let alone hit someone in the head.

While I don't agree with you about those weapons being "missing" or "needs to added" I do agree the Recon class still seems to be out of balance with the other kits. They need something to deal with vehicles other than cameras to spot them. Though I will admit the coordinated laser designation + Javelin/Guild Shell is freaking awesome.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 7, 2011)

Need help picking a SIG guys


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2011)

1 or 2. The other ones are too large to meet the guidelines on this forum.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 8, 2011)

I choose Homura!


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 8, 2011)

OK the patch fucked up my game. If you turn right at any point it engages the melee. I thought it was when 
going forward, but it isn't. I have changed bindings and even the mouse. Same shit.  
What the fuck, should I restore to before the patch and reload the patch ?

REVISE: Figured it out


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> OK the patch fucked up my game. If you turn right at any point it engages the melee. I thought it was when
> going forward, but it isn't. I have changed bindings and even the mouse. Same shit.
> What the fuck, should I restore to before the patch and reload the patch ?
> 
> REVISE: Figured it out



You probably mis-binded the melee key on accident?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2011)

Yup, I got all kinds of weird stuff going on with duplicate binds (e.g. rolling left  in a jet opening chat).  I wish it unbound rather than just telling it is bound elsewhere.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 8, 2011)

I get uber severe lag every time i enter a game where I can't move, change weapons, or even shoot. I'll shoot over and over again, but nothing registers. The game is now officially completely broken.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2011)

Anything CPU intensive running (e.g. BOINC, F@H)?  It gets like that for me whenever I forget to close BOINC.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 8, 2011)

Nothing different than usual, and nothing CPU intensive. I even get the little internet connection is shitty notification in the top right. Something about the game is killing my ping.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2011)

Do a internet speed test to make sure that's all normal?


I'm having a terrible time finding someone to do co-op hard missions on public matchmake.  I only have Hit and Run and The Eleventh Hour left to do.


Edit: Nevermind, got 'em done.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wish it unbound rather than just telling it is bound elsewhere



No it is actually better this way because you can use the same key for multiple non-conflicting actions. For example, I have Interact and Enter/Exit vehicle on the same side mouse button.

And speaking of "CPU-intensive" mine really drags behind my GPUs in this game and is holding me back, even with an i7 870 at 3960. My GPU min fps averages seven times higher. Having trouble squeezing a further OC out of my chip too though I don't really know how a couple hundred Mhz would affect it if at all...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I get uber severe lag every time i enter a game where I can't move, change weapons, or even shoot. I'll shoot over and over again, but nothing registers. The game is now officially completely broken.



Ive had something similar to this...

My game starts lagging like hell. people start running on the spot then teleporting randomly - I get stuck on the spot and i rubberband back to it whenever i try to leave it. 

I try to fire my weapon = I cant
I try to change weapons = I cant
I try to throw out an ammo box or claymore = I cant

Im like 'f**k this' - I leave the game running. go make a tea and dunk a biscuit or two, come back to the game and I am totally shocked that i havent been kicked from the server for extreme lag yet.

the ONLY thing thats in sync with the game is the battle sounds, I still hear explosions every where but people are just running on the spot and doing random ninja teleporting. 

So after sitting back down i suicided to see if it fixed the problem but not before I tabbed out and opened up speedtest.net and ran a speed test. My ping was about 20-35 and my connection was hitting 10mb, but yet in game i was still glued to the spot.

So...I suicided to see if that would fix the problem and i could finally start playing the game again. and YES it fixed the problem.






























For about 5 seconds then it started all over again then i quit and went to play some ARMA II. Did they hire AMDs driver team to QA their game updates or something???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL This sux, On my cruncher at work I am trying to download the new patch. I get it started and it made it to 3.8GB and then reset back to 3.2GB for some reason and now its looping that. I have restarted the download so I hope it finishes today


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Jets do take some getting used to. The main cannon is all most pilots ever need to kill other jets.



yeah fuck that, now that the flares reload time has been increased a bit heat seakers work now. And exactly how they should. I took down erocker and another guy with them last night


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## DOM (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone got a link for the list on guns damage level ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2011)

Browser history FTW:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2011)

Suddenly, the G3A3 and SCAR just got more appealling...


----------



## technicks (Dec 8, 2011)

Why is nobody playing on the TPU server?


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> Patch seems to fix a lot of stuff. I like how jets fly now, feels somehow faster. On the other hand if you fail to spawn into a jet you spawn *ON* it.
> Textures still flicker. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155102



I never had texture flicker before the patch. Even on 11.9 with cap drivers. Now I get some minor flicker every once in a while.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 8, 2011)

Sup guys went back to Episode 1 and retested a myth!

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxcITOtMet0


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 8, 2011)

That's awesome! I've never seen the tower down in gameplay online.

I was trying to read the comments and trying to figure out if it's scripted below 30 or 25 tickets?


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 8, 2011)

It comes down by itself at around 23 or so from what it seems.  I am positive the jet crashing into caused the script to start or whatever you want to call it.  But people are just hating in the comments lol as always


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2011)

My company internet is sux, its still in a download loop  I made a great discovery though. I found that since I imaged my main PC the day the update came (I also played a few rounds) that I have the hard drive I used in my work bag. I installed my acronis true image and mounted the image so I can copy my BF3 folder off that in move into my crucnher! *Crosses fingers* I do not want to take the PC home just to update it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I never had texture flicker before the patch. Even on 11.9 with cap drivers. Now I get some minor flicker every once in a while.


11.11's here with no flicker.  Try 11.11 and if it still does it, it's probably Crossfire to blame.




technicks said:


> Why is nobody playing on the TPU server?


It's an epidemic across all servers.  Either they have 10+ people playing in them, or they have virtually none.  Basically a whole clan has to move into a server in order to get it jump-started.


----------



## b0unc3r82pl (Dec 8, 2011)

technicks said:


> Why is nobody playing on the TPU server?



From Poland ping is high enough to be able to play with pleasure... ;/


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 9, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 11.11's here with no flicker.  Try 11.11 and if it still does it, it's probably Crossfire to blame.



I'm waiting until 11.12 since it will probably have things included for the new maps.


----------



## travva (Dec 9, 2011)

hey guys, especially nvidia gpu owners... what is the best driver for bf3 right now?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 9, 2011)

Battlefieldo.com - Back to Karkand Overview



Spoiler















Battlefieldo.com - BF3 Commo Rose 2.0 Update Soon



Spoiler



Tomas Danko, VO Producer @ DICE Audio has tweeted a few promising features and announcements about the Commo Rose 2.0 update which we have learned is coming very soon. Features include: + requests/”shouts” from Commo Rose should be heard by all teammates not only local players, and request ammo/medic command. Screenshots of the Twitter conversation below, Enjoy!


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 9, 2011)

travva said:


> hey guys, especially nvidia gpu owners... what is the best driver for bf3 right now?


A 3 wood  I'd go with what ever is the latest release.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 9, 2011)

People be stealing Reayth's work:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/AhmadAdel/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 9, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - Back to Karkand Overview
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never played BF2 but those maps look awesome

What the hell is the Commorose update??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2011)

ChaoticG8R said:


> People be stealing Reayth's work:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/AhmadAdel/


The profile pic?  Yes, yes indeedy.


Question: How do you mark enemy targets so teammates can see them?  Tap the Spot/Communicate key?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2011)

When looking at them press "Q".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2011)

It can't be rebound?  That might be my problem. 

Is it the same key that, when held, opens up the communication wheel (e.g. "Go, go go!" and "Affirmitive" are in there)?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah that binding is fucked-a major bug-and has has not been fixed yet through two patches. You can set it elsewhere but it doesn't actually move the action to the other key. And if, like me, you happen to use Q and E instead of A and D for strafe it's game-breaking cause the commorose comes up and you can't move. Luckily, I found Autokey to switch Q to another key across all apps. But I can't chat and shit easily and I have to remember to launch the script yadda yadda.

My hunch is this happened because they rushed in the goddamn POS commorose to placate the crusty old whiners (primarily on the EA UK forums) yet missing such a bug is ridiculous in any case. It's also pretty much useless in it's present form to add insult to injury. "Commorose 2.0" is already in testing and due for release fairly soon apparently so I'm freakin' hoping it fixes the binds too.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 9, 2011)

just tap Q, don't hold it down to spot


----------



## digibucc (Dec 9, 2011)

scrizz is lying, hold it down as long as possible


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 9, 2011)

BF3 Gun chart:

http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=dmgchart

Brandon should add that to first page as well imo


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that binding is fucked-a major bug-and has has not been fixed yet through two patches. You can set it elsewhere but it doesn't actually move the action to the other key. And if, like me, you happen to use Q and E instead of A and D for strafe it's game-breaking cause the commorose comes up and you can't move. Luckily, I found Autokey to switch Q to another key across all apps. But I can't chat and shit easily and I have to remember to launch the script yadda yadda.
> 
> My hunch is this happened because they rushed in the goddamn POS commorose to placate the crusty old whiners (primarily on the EA UK forums) yet missing such a bug is ridiculous in any case. It's also pretty much useless in it's present form to add insult to injury. "Commorose 2.0" is already in testing and due for release fairly soon apparently so I'm freakin' hoping it fixes the binds too.


So you have AutoHotKey push Q whenever a different key is pressed?

Since it sounds like they're putting a lot of working into improving it, I think I'll just cross my fingers for the time being.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 9, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> BF3 Gun chart:
> 
> http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=dmgchart
> 
> Brandon should add that to first page as well imo



So that whole chart is disappointing. I will use the guns I like to use regardless of their statistical advantage or weakness. Some guns just fit my play style at the moment more than others.

Also good to know for fact that the impact of an RPG is just as important as hitting a weak spot. It explains most of the BS I see when it comes to damage being all over the place when I am shooting tanks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 9, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So you have AutoHotKey push Q whenever a different key is pressed?
> 
> Since it sounds like they're putting a lot of working into improving it, I think I'll just cross my fingers for the time being.



No when I press Q it sends P which is then the key set for Strafe Left. Q is rebound to D which is what I use for spotting.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 9, 2011)

ChaoticG8R said:


> People be stealing Reayth's work:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/AhmadAdel/



we should spam his wall until he takes it down.


----------



## newbsandwich (Dec 9, 2011)

Friend sent me this, thought it was pretty cool to see.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FOaGhE_sejI

That guy must have been pissed!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 9, 2011)

that was pretty bad-ass. nice find man


----------



## niko084 (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally in, ugh should have bought this game earlier, getting levels for better gear sucks :-/


Also, first time I think my 6870 isn't powerful enough too...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 10, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> Friend sent me this, thought it was pretty cool to see.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FOaGhE_sejI
> 
> That guy must have been pissed!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAabVQ_XkJ4 is a bit better imho


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 10, 2011)

Just to give you guys an idea of what I deal with when TPU is not around:


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 10, 2011)

Bullshit, you deal with that when I'm around.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is the first night since battlefield has come out that ChaoticG8R was not on and playing with me and a few other TPU'ers. What a shame. My overall K/D is 2 kills away from being 1.0.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just to give you guys an idea of what I deal with when TPU is not around:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111210/Best Players.png


Ouch!

I know how you feel though.  There was a guy that was trolling me in a server--too many hiding places to flush him out.  On the third attempt, a guy was with me when cruising around in a tank--the guy got me again and the teammate that was with me finally got him. You really always need someone to watch your back or, at bare minimum, play the avenger role so a hidden foe doesn't get the best of you too many times.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 10, 2011)

So im getting my 6850 on Tuesday  is medium to high settings with 4x AA doable on this card? C'mon 6800 owners lemme kno waht i can expect


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> So im getting my 6850 on Tuesday  is medium to high settings with 4x AA doable on this card? C'mon 6800 owners lemme kno waht i can expect



from personal experience....

Xfire 4870s = Overclocked 5850/5870 performance.

I dont think a single 6850 vs xfired 4850's is going to be that of a massive jump forward.

More V-ram is nice, but i dont think its worth the upgrade unless its for a 6950 - if its a 6950 you can try to unlock it too


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont think a single 6850 vs xfired 4850's is going to be that of a massive jump forward.
> 
> More V-ram is nice, but i dont think its worth the upgrade unless its for a 6950 - if its a 6950 you can try to unlock it too



I wish dude  I can only afford a 6850 for now as the wife gota 40" LCD, my 9 y o daughter is getting a 360, and this is what i can afford atm.  I do plan to grab another 6850 in feb or march tho.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know dude; I think it's a bigger upgrade than you think esp with the vram. Scaling wasn't as good on 4000 series either. Two 6850s rock on High. It's my CPU that appears to be holding me back in this game (GPU min fps is 7 times higher in perfoverlay graph).

And he can add another later. I am very happy with my 6850s and probably would end up keeping them much longer if they were 2GB cards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

A friend of mine has a 6850 and he plays on medium with other things turned almost all the way up and gets 45-70FPS


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> A friend of mine has a 6850 and he plays on medium with other things turned almost all the way up and gets 45-70FPS



I get 100fps+ with everything on ultra. - its the powah of teh 6970s!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I wish dude  I can only afford a 6850 for now as the wife gota 40" LCD, my 9 y o daughter is getting a 360, and this is what i can afford atm.  I do plan to grab another 6850 in feb or march tho.



6850 is cool, i play on high. Ive oc'd to 850mhz core 1150mhz mem stock volts and i think thats good for stock volts but i digress.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 10, 2011)

Does any one get random crashes BF will just crap out like lock up i've got 3 so far after the update?


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I get 100fps+ with everything on ultra. - its the powah of teh 6970s!!



I think its your avatar pic that powers BF3 for you


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

I haven't had crashes but mulitplayer but when i select a server and it goes to load the map, the game is minimised where as before it would just start up full screen. Not a real issue but i noticed the change.

Ive died a lot more since the update, its the damn F2000 every time! Even if i shoot first, i die. lol i hate that weapon!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I haven't had crashes but mulitplayer but when i select a server and it goes to load the map, the game is minimised where as before it would just start up full screen. Not a real issue but i noticed the change.
> 
> Ive died a lot more since the update, its the damn F2000 every time! Even if i shoot first, i die. lol i hate that weapon!



On my ps3 i have already had joy of putting some hours on back to karkand. 

wait till you see the FAMAS


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 10, 2011)

Just done a few rounds to test some weapons out and.....

UMP45 -  the UMP-45 is a solid weapon. The PDW-R is still a better weapon, but the UMP can be used effectively at close and mid-range. the sound profile is very low and a silencer can make it a great ambush weapon.

KH2002  - Actually pretty bad ass. The Burst fire only makes it a damned awesome weapon at mid-range. Properly timed mouse clicks gives you sudo full auto at close range which is far more effective than you might think at close range. With a foregrip and a tactical light, the KH-2002 is a beast of a weapon.

AN94 - The long range assault rifle. Best config for me is a 7x scope, heavy barrel, and laser sight. The 2 round burst fire at long and mid-range is a great anti-sniper weapon. Switch to full auto and depend on the laser at close range. But that is me. Regardless of how you use it, it is damned effective at kill small groups of dudes.

M1014 Shotgun - Its a shotgun with semi-auto fire and a 5 round clip. The Extended mag will be a permanent upgrade for this weapon. Frag rounds should be interesting as the 1014 is far more accurate and has less drop than the Seiga and USAS-12. Carry a pistol with a high fire rate and large clip with this weapon. I recommend the G17C or 1911 Tact. I use a .44 Magnum with Scope with this gun, but I am an idiot.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

I wish I had the cash to buy a game . It has been years since I got a good game and MAN would I love this one !


----------



## technicks (Dec 10, 2011)

You should buy it when you have the chance! It's pretty cheap already. Although i'm not a hardcore gamer i really enjoy the game.


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

technicks said:


> You should buy it when you have the chance! It's pretty cheap already. Although i'm not a hardcore gamer i really enjoy the game.



I do not have any cash at all . Lost my job in 2008 and have been looking ever since , Nope no un-enjoyment at all !


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 11, 2011)

Everyone join the TPU server Now!! we are trying to get it running. Highway, Chaotic and I are there


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 11, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> This is the first night since battlefield has come out that ChaoticG8R was not on and playing with me and a few other TPU'ers. What a shame. My overall K/D is 2 kills away from being 1.0.



I hate to have to be the one to break it to you, Young Shaver, but ChaoticG8R was in a terrible accident that involved a quart of slow gin, a small chunk of PVC pipe and a gerbil.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 11, 2011)

Just unlocked the AS VAL, Do you guys think its overpowered, I seem to be able to do massive damage to anything on single shot for medium far range, and burst for close range.

My main class i will be using right now is the AS VAL/Cobra sight/Laser and the r93-93r? Combined with any class makes for perfect destruction.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 11, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Just unlocked the AS VAL, Do you guys think its overpowered, I seem to be able to do massive damage to anything on single shot for medium far range, and burst for close range.
> 
> My main class i will be using right now is the AS VAL/Cobra sight/Laser and the r93-93r? Combined with any class makes for perfect destruction.



Its basically like a nail gun, shoots pistol rounds extremely straight, amazing accuracy, but at range this gun falters incredibly.

If anyone has used the AEK for Assault, the AS-VAL is extremely similar, but doesn't seem to have the range/stopping power, but has a faster fire rate.  I end up going through my AS-VAL clips faster then any other weapon, but the PDW-R is still probably an overall better PDW weapon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 11, 2011)

And we still lost :shadedshu












All while using the frickin' MP7, too. What an unbelievable game.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 11, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> And we still lost :shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111211/Capture143.jpg
> 
> ...



I didn't realize you liked to play COD so much!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> And we still lost :shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111211/Capture143.jpg
> 
> ...



what are you doing on TDM, with a Gun that i think is from CoD?


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 11, 2011)

holy crap i just seen this video and wtf this guys epeen must be huge after doing that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOaGhE_sejI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

OK guys I figured out what my issue is with BF3 since i made the change to sandy bridge. I kept getting major shuttering and if it attempted to alt tab at all it would freeze and then after say 25 seconds it would crash. I loaded BF3 while watching the task manager and It ate up 2.78GB of my current 3GB of ram in my system  I may start looking for a 8GB kit!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> holy crap i just seen this video and wtf this guys epeen must be huge after doing that
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOaGhE_sejI


LMFAO!  That was awesome.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, that update is the dogs bollocks. Now when i load Co-op or Multiplayer, i have no HUD and no GUI in loading screens or menus. Fun Fun Fun.

Literally can't play the game.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestions for a joystick for BF3? Less then $50 would be best.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 11, 2011)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Its basically like a nail gun, shoots pistol rounds extremely straight, amazing accuracy, but at range this gun falters incredibly.
> 
> If anyone has used the AEK for Assault, the AS-VAL is extremely similar, but doesn't seem to have the range/stopping power, but has a faster fire rate.  I end up going through my AS-VAL clips faster then any other weapon, but the PDW-R is still probably an overall better PDW weapon.



Yeh before I moved on to the AS VAL I was on my 11th service star with the PDW-R with extended clip, cobra sight, n laser. 

I just played so much with the PDW-R that I needed a change to spice the game up some more. 

AS VAL just sounds sexy anyways


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for a joystick for BF3? Less then $50 would be best.



jesus i think Brandon should edit the OP and put a link to this joystick for people so its not a repeated question

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OY9U/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> jesus i think Brandon should edit the OP and put a link to this joystick for people so its not a repeated question
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OY9U/?tag=tec06d-20



I would but there is so many options and the link would continually change so its really not worth it IMO


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2011)

Does the ranking system stop at Colonel then just go up in service Stars. Shouldn't you go onto Brigadier/general?


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 11, 2011)

ye you get like rank 145 colonel 100 star
what is about 25mil points there is also some unknown unlock at max rank


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> ye you get like rank 145 colonel 100 star
> what is about 25mil points there is also some unknown unlock at max rank



It shouldn't be Colonel though. Should move on to the Brigadier ranks then general. That would make a lot more sense.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2011)

If anyone makes it to that rank, they deserve to be shot.

The game should just uninstall and the curtains open.


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 11, 2011)

its only like 1000 hours gameplay


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> its *only* like *1000 hours* gameplay



Sorry?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2011)

Would be more like 1,000,000 hours for someone like me (and my playing ability)


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone else having much longer load times than usual?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2011)

No, but my M416's IR scope if fucking wank now...


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 11, 2011)

ye you cant see shit with irnv scope now :/


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 12, 2011)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I didn't realize you liked to play COD so much!





nvidiaintelftw said:


> what are you doing on TDM, with a Gun that i think is from CoD?



I was using that gun to get the star for it so I never have to use the piece of shit again (although with an extended mag it's decent). I play TDM because I hate vehicles in an FPS game. I have little to no interest in a tank coming between me and my skill with FPS games.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I was using that gun to get the star for it so I never have to use the piece of shit again (although with an extended mag it's decent). I play TDM because I hate vehicles in an FPS game. I have little to no interest in a tank coming between me and my skill with FPS games.



Then why don't you play CoD. Battlefield is a big scale vehicle warfare game. I mean tanks dont need to be coming between you and skill if you were good enough to take them out quick and efficient.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2011)

I can definitely sympathize with DanishDevil.  Vehicles everywhere basically means you either need to have your own vehicle or some kind of anti-vehicle weapon equiped all the time.  It gets a little old when it's always foremost on your mind.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can definitely sympathize with DanishDevil.  Vehicles everywhere basically means you either need to have your own vehicle or some kind of anti-vehicle weapon equiped all the time.  It gets a little old when it's always foremost on your mind.



but if you have a team that knows whats going on. you won't need to worry about it.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 12, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Then why don't you play CoD. Battlefield is a big scale vehicle warfare game. I mean tanks dont need to be coming between you and skill if you were good enough to take them out quick and efficient.



Why don't you mind your own business and let someone play the game the way they want to?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can definitely sympathize with DanishDevil.  Vehicles everywhere basically means you either need to have your own vehicle or some kind of anti-vehicle weapon equiped all the time.  It gets a little old when it's always foremost on your mind.



I have learned the fine art of the ninja run, I can dodge a lot of vehicular fire. 

I have also learned to stay down when I need to stay down. 

If you think your skill is being blocked by a tank. You need more skill. 

Regardless this is a great game. 

Just unlocked the L96 and yes I know its CoD weapon, but its sex in Battlefield 3.




nvidiaintelftw said:


> but if you have a team that knows whats going on. you won't need to worry about it.


You tell me how many teams you have seen that know what there doing/acting like a team/ and knowing whats going on. 

Cause I can tell you, Quick-match/Random servers, Not the usual 24/7 I know everybody server is not perfect.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have learned the fine art of the ninja run, I can dodge a lot of vehicular fire.
> 
> I have also learned to stay down when I need to stay down.
> 
> ...



I only play with TPU'ers. 6 or 8 of them on at the same time and we all play.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 12, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I only play with TPU'ers. 6 or 8 of them on at the same time and we all play.



That's when you know your team knows whats going on.

I am the person that Quickmatches all my matches, I have seen the worse.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 12, 2011)

They nerf the M16A3.

Now the M4A1 is the new OP.

EDIT: Team DM with its random spawn point is fun.. for 3mins.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> They nerf the M16A3.
> 
> Now the M4A1 is the new OP.
> 
> EDIT: Team DM with its random spawn point is fun.. for 3mins.



nah, the M16A3 is awesome especially in Semi Auto. I use to run a heavy barrel but the vertical climb of the recoil started to get to me. So i just took it off.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 12, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Why don't you mind your own business and let someone play the game the way they want to?


AH AH AH , This is a forum just for talking about BF3 so don't slam him for posting. If you don't want vehicle go to MW3 and play. 
I get my ass handed to me by Helo's. Tank's I have learned how to dodge if they don't get me first shot. Carry big guns that is why they give them to you.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 12, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> AH AH AH , This is a forum just for talking about BF3 so don't slam him for posting. If you don't want vehicle go to MW3 and play.



Exactly, if you want to be a pussy and worry about your K : D, go play MW3, they need more Proofy-ies anyhow....


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 12, 2011)

:O low blow Gator-aids but yea Proofy went out like a little child in the Controller.. a pro is one who can still dominate even without a few nubs to assist his gameplay.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not sure if this has been posted but this is what Battlefield 3 would be like with Jesus playing,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> AH AH AH , This is a forum just for talking about BF3 so don't slam him for posting. If you don't want vehicle go to MW3 and play.
> I get my ass handed to me by Helo's. Tank's I have learned how to dodge if they don't get me first shot. Carry big guns that is why they give them to you.



Agreed



ChaoticG8R said:


> Exactly, if you want to be a pussy and worry about your K : D, go play MW3, they need more Proofy-ies anyhow....



Proofy should be called Pussfy


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 12, 2011)

random said:


> I am not sure if this has been posted but this is what Battlefield 3 would be like with Jesus playing,



new challenge: drop a landmine on them in midair! (or c4 I suppose)


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 12, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for a joystick for BF3? Less then $50 would be best.



try this guy. love it
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CXYMFS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't had much time to play just lately, i am working at a royal mail sorting office 10pm-6am for xmas and spend most of the day in bed, but i must admit the latest big patch has made the game run better.

After xmas, i am gonna do nothing but play games all day.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 12, 2011)

can't wait for B2K.
w00t


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 12, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Then why don't you play CoD. Battlefield is a big scale vehicle warfare game. I mean tanks dont need to be coming between you and skill if you were good enough to take them out quick and efficient.



Because CoD is a waste of money, and in my mind a dead franchise. I'm not on your server lowering your K/D, so why are you whining? Let the true FPS gamers play TDM, and you can enjoy your vehicles.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Because CoD is a waste of money, and in my mind a dead franchise. I'm not on your server lowering your K/D, so why are you whining? Let the true FPS gamers play TDM, and you can enjoy your vehicles.



Dude I am rarely in a vehicle. When i am its either the gunner for Mt Alex of G8R in the tank or I am flying a jet. Other then that im Engineer or Medic class infantry soldier doing work.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Because CoD is a waste of money, and in my mind a dead franchise. I'm not on your server lowering your K/D, so why are you whining? Let the true FPS gamers play TDM, and you can enjoy your vehicles.



I love that you think you are a "true FPS gamer"....hahahaha

Plus I don't think anyone is actually worried about you lowering their K/D


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 12, 2011)

Then why can't I play the way I want to without being flamed? You've got your playstyle and I've got mine.


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2011)

I play tdm and  you going to do you camping nerds


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2011)

Fucking 'ell. Keyboard warriors alert.

Just play nice, eh?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2011)

There is so much wrong with that picture. :x


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 12, 2011)

We all have our own playstyles, can't we just be happy that we all enjoy the game in various forms?  I myself dont garner many kills, but i do know how to play a BF game and im usually top 5 in points most full matches.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good game last night fella's, I kinda rage quit after highway and dave left cause of how badly BF3 was stuttering and skipping around. I couldn't even kill anyone some times cause when I run into them it will do 1-2 second freezes and once its done im already dead. I 95% sure its a memory issue as mentioned before. 3GB total and with BF3 fully loaded in game I had 2.78-85gb used.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2011)

How do I get in on these games everyone talks about everynight?  I feel left out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How do I get in on these games everyone talks about everynight?  I feel left out.



Just join the teamspeak around 5-11PM


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2011)

Speaking of TS when I join how can I tell where people are playing? (I dont have a mic hooked up so can't just ask). Sometimes I just check BattleLog friends list but wondering if another method or what have you...



DanishDevil said:


> Then why can't I play the way I want to without being flamed? You've got your playstyle and I've got mine.



You can...it's just that complaining about vehicles in a Battlefield game is just kinda WTF, you know? Not sure why you chose this franchise then...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Speaking of TS when I join how can I tell where people are playing? (I dont have a mic hooked up so can't just ask). Sometimes I just check BattleLog friends list but wondering if another method or what have you...
> 
> 
> 
> You can...it's just that complaining about vehicles in a Battlefield game is just kinda WTF, you know? Not sure why you chose this franchise then...



Battlelog is the most accurate way to tell when people are playing or not. 9/10 if we are playing, we are on TS.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 12, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> can't wait for B2K.
> w00t



Your going to love it, Karkand in frostbite 2 is a great map.

But be warned, there are tons of spots for campers, I mean tons. 
Every-building is suspect to camper, its almost sometimes overwhelming with squad spawns and spawn beacons. 

But that is why you pick up an RPG/ pick up an engineer class/ Jump in any heavy arty vehical and fix that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

Battlelog will tell you instantly most of the time.

BTW


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 12, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Your going to love it, Karkand in frostbite 2 is a great map.
> 
> But be warned, there are tons of spots for campers, I mean tons.
> Every-building is suspect to camper, its almost sometimes overwhelming with squad spawns and spawn beacons.
> ...



you just made my day. 

it's gonna be me, Dave and G8r in a tank using guided shells on mortars (and everything else)


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 12, 2011)

Sup guys!! 

Special series just in time for the holidays, I will be posting 1 myth every day on my channel and will be updating this post everyday with new episodes!!

Hope you enjoy it!

Here is Day 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCd4bSaNFcc


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You can...it's just that complaining about vehicles in a Battlefield game is just kinda WTF, you know? Not sure why you chose this franchise then...



Yeah I know it's kind of essential to the franchise, but taking them out makes for a great game for me. I used to play almost exclusively SquadDM in BC2 for example. BF3 has better graphics, balance, bullet mechanics, hit detection (not by much because I think it's still client-side), and fluidity to it than CoD's newer titles. And $60 worth of content rather than an overpriced DLC. 

I come from competitive play like CoD MW2 Search and Destroy on TWL, so I'm looking for a fairly specific playstyle that suits me and my buddies tactically eliminating the enemy without the use of vehicles. When I played MW2 competitively, there were no auto-shotguns, no dual-wielding, no killstreaks, only specific perks, and no 203s. BF3 has provided a more balanced game overall so that I can play TDM on a fairly level playing field without having to worry about every other person being an OMA noob-tuber. Long story short, I didn't choose the franchise. CoD began to be a disappointment, so I tried out BF3 and liked TDM.

Long story short, I'm really enjoying TDM, and once I get a service star for every weapon, I'll start branching out into different game modes and will probably hop on and play some Conquest with you guys more often as well. Until then, I'm happy to have a grand total of 3 vehicle kills.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 12, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Your going to love it, Karkand in frostbite 2 is a great map.
> 
> But be warned, there are tons of spots for campers, I mean tons.
> Every-building is suspect to camper, its almost sometimes overwhelming with squad spawns and spawn beacons.
> ...


Campers are so easy and predictable. Most of the time theyd just get ripped to shreds, and notice most of them at the bottom of getting points in summary. Not the best play style in bf3 imo.

However, a camper that relocates his camp spot every now and then is a nightmare XD



DanishDevil said:


> Yeah I know it's kind of essential to the franchise, but taking them out makes for a great game for me. I used to play almost exclusively SquadDM in BC2 for example. BF3 has better graphics, balance, bullet mechanics, hit detection (not by much because I think it's still client-side), and fluidity to it than CoD's newer titles. And $60 worth of content rather than an overpriced DLC.


Another good thing about recent bf titles. You can either play CoD MW way or BF way. Where as MW, you only have one option


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> BF3 has better graphics, balance, bullet mechanics, hit detection (not by much because I think it's still client-side), and fluidity to it than CoD's newer titles. And $60 worth of content rather than an overpriced DLC.



Can't argue with any of that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2011)

> Tomorrow (12/13) between 10am CET and 11am CET we are going to perform maintenance on Xbox 360 and PC.


http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/europe/european-union/central-european-time/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2011)

B2K release dates and times (PC boxed last and two days later? WTF...sorry DOM). 

http://help.ea.com/article/back-to-karkand-release-schedule


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> B2K release dates and times (PC boxed last and two days later? WTF...sorry DOM).
> 
> http://help.ea.com/article/back-to-karkand-release-schedule



WTF! i got the physical copy, so that means i have to wait 2 days while everyone else will be playing it already!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2011)

I know. Pretty weak (and have no clue why they are doing ti that way).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I know. Pretty weak (and have no clue why they are doing ti that way).



Yea sounds like people that bought the box is getting shafted


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea sounds like people that bought the box is getting shafted



Well ill shaft EA in a second.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Well ill shaft EA in a second.



HAHA! I hope so cause that BS!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2011)

I think they're spreading it out so the download servers don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

But we have already downloaded the DLC with the last patch. thats why it was 3.9GB


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> B2K release dates and times (PC boxed last and two days later? WTF...sorry DOM).
> 
> http://help.ea.com/article/back-to-karkand-release-schedule



 you didnt give me a code for B2K 

it shows in origin that i have it already, isnt it already included with LE version ??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. But that just says "PC boxed".


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

either way we will all at some point be having orgys on the Karkand maps


----------



## digibucc (Dec 12, 2011)

is that what this expansion pack is about?

count me out guys....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> is that what this expansion pack is about?
> 
> count me out guys....



Orgy in BF3 = Mass cluster fuck of hell with TPU Dominance!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 12, 2011)

I just hope they patch up the 2 new Recon snipers from the Back to Karkand expansion. 

I have been playing the expansion quite a bit now, so I have unlocked some great weapons. 

the QBU-88 Recon sniper has a terrible bug, unplayable (YOUTUBE IT) :shadedshu

I have been playing around with my new L96 and its a great sniper, Something new to spice it up compared to SV98/M40A5.

The L96 also has a bug, the strait bolt :shadedshu  I still have to scope out even with a strait bolt mod, or Press fire twice to get a reload(Precious min seconds lost= death). 

I am still using it though, and I am already headed for my first service star with it, 5,000,000 to go


----------



## GLD (Dec 12, 2011)

13th December

•PC digital: starting at 08:00 GMT 

Is that am, pm?

Does that mean midnight tonight for people in the Pacific time zone?   (I hope so!)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 12, 2011)

Greenwich Mean Time is 24 hour I think so that's AM.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 12, 2011)

GLD said:


> 13th December
> 
> •PC digital: starting at 08:00 GMT
> 
> ...



http://www.csgnetwork.com/utctimemdcalc.html


----------



## GLD (Dec 13, 2011)

Well i'll be checking the TPU server at midnight fellas!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 13, 2011)

grabbing a HD6870 in the morning to prepare for the DLC


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 13, 2011)

How much better would a x8/x8 crossfire board 
be and match my current 6870 over what I have 
now on my spec's gamer.
New Board would be a Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3

Thanks


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 13, 2011)

For an idea on Crossfire performance, check this benchmark page: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-11.html

Also includes different detail settings for single cards, AMD and nVidia, what it takes for Ultra, CPU scaling, and more. Really helpful article if you're wondering how hardware will pair up with the game.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 13, 2011)

report cheat : 

indestructible helicopter, the pilot launches flaers every time we fire with rockets just to show that tries to avoid us, but after 3 shots of rockets we could not shoot it down

He used the helicopter never came down for 45 minutes of playing.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 13, 2011)

There's a proper way to report a cheater. Go onto their profile page, there's a little icon to report them:






this is not a suggestion to report erocker


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 13, 2011)

Planet Battlefield - BF3: Back to Karkand Release Times & R12 Server Info



> Monday, 12 December, 2011 at 10:47 PST | ^Scott^ | Print News
> 
> The Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand expansion is set to be released tomorrow for PC and Xbox 360 players. Playstation 3 users got their hands on it last week. Below are release times and information for servers owners. If you join a server that has Back to Karkand maps in the rotation and you do not own B2K, you will be warned, but servers can mix vanilla and B2K maps.
> 
> ...



*Edit:  updated sever outage time from Battleog post.*


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sure the code in a Box is for the people that are buying the expansion separately????
in a box?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Karkand is up, crossing my fingers on actually enjoying Wake Island, if I do, I will live on Wake Island maps, joining one right now.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 13, 2011)

my thoughts exactly, just played a WI map and it was decent


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2011)

I finally figured out how to work VoIP.  All people have to be in a party.  Party is for voice and chatting but only supports up to 8 people from the looks of it.  It works pretty good.  I especially like voice activated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I finally figured out how to work VoIP.  All people have to be in a party.  Party is for voice and chatting but only supports up to 8 people from the looks of it.  It works pretty good.  I especially like voice activated.



But we need VOIP when in a squad cause it would be nice to communicate by voice to people even if they are not on your friends list

ALSO! Played some strike at kirkand think morning and I LOVED IT! its huge but still not as big as the original. There is tons of places to hide and a lot of players do not understand how an urban environment is when in combat. It is the most hardest place to wage a battle due to the numerous locations to hide and shoot.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 13, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Back to Karkand out now on PC and Xbox 360!



> BY: HBrun POSTED : Dec 13, 2011, 02:00AM
> 
> _Today, we are rolling out our expansion pack Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand on PC and Xbox 360! Check out this new gameplay trailer from the Sharqi Peninsula map, then follow the instructions below for how to get started. See you on the reimagined battlefield!_
> 
> ...



==================================================

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "We´ve located the issue with "game content not available" for Karkand users. Will roll out a fix in the next couple of hours! #ontheway"

==================================================


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> But we need VOIP when in a squad cause it would be nice to communicate by voice to people even if they are not on your friends list.


Definitely agreed.  Should be true for Co-Op too.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gulf of Oman depends heavily on a good pilots.

The coast was swarming with Russian Vehs...

Me no like this map.


----------



## caleb (Dec 13, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> report cheat :
> 
> indestructible helicopter, the pilot launches flaers every time we fire with rockets just to show that tries to avoid us, but after 3 shots of rockets we could not shoot it down
> 
> He used the helicopter never came down for 45 minutes of playing.



Owning is not really cheating.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2011)

just spent a about a good 3hrs playing return to karkand....somehow it just doesnt feel quite the same as the old classic. I still like it though. but im running through the city and im kinda feeling lost..... :/


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 13, 2011)

The Karkand pack is fantastic. Total mayhem. Destruction at its best. I have no doubts now that this is the best looking game I ever played. Bye Crysis 1. Got to get used to the maps though.

But I would like to add something. On everything maxed out with my rig - the i5 is at 4.2 - I had stutters and even freezes with 4MSAA  on larger maps and many players. I know, 1280 MB VRAM is not enough but on single player it worked like a charm. So I was doing ultra and FXAA - post AA - on high, everything great. 

Now get this. I just picked up today another pair of 2GB memory sticks - dirt cheap nowadays so why not? I have now 4x2GB in the machine and magic happened! Load times are way way faster and no more freezes! I cranked up the MSAA and it works no freezes, stutters, just smooth lower FPS here and there. So I would definitely recommend to anybody to increase the RAM, 4GB is not enough for this game, it needs more!


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is Day 2 of the 12 Days of Chrismyth!

Enjoy


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 13, 2011)

The maps look great and stupid people are already using "its new to us" as an excuse to suck at the game.

Honestly if you have not played BF2 in a long while like me, it will take a little getting use to as the maps have been seriously updated. You can do into a lot of buildings, plenty of new angles to hit targets, but the general layout is the same. In short, if you have EVER played BF2, I will not accept "this is a new map to us" as an excuse why you drove off without me while I was in a 3 on 1 gun fight.

And Origin login server just went down for me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The maps look great and stupid people are already using "its new to us" as an excuse to suck at the game.
> 
> Honestly if you have not played BF2 in a long while like me, it will take a little getting use to as the maps have been seriously updated. You can do into a lot of buildings, plenty of new angles to hit targets, but the general layout is the same. In short, if you have EVER played BF2, I will not accept "this is a new map to us" as an excuse why you drove off without me while I was in a 3 on 1 gun fight.
> 
> And Origin login server just went down for me.



tell me about it...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9967815/1/339522466/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 13, 2011)

WoW, this game rocks on a HD6870  all high settings with 2xMSAA an 4xAF getting at least 60-70fps constantly.  Also loving the new maps 

How much MSAA can a 6870 handle tho 4x, 8x?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> tell me about it...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9967815/1/339522466/



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9970524/1/287462535/

I could have done better if I had orders or backup or maybe just a revive or two. That was asking too much.

And they are already doing maintenance on the game. So if you are trying to log into Origin and having issues, just wait an hour or two.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9970524/1/287462535/
> 
> I could have done better if I had orders or backup or maybe just a revive or two. That was asking too much.
> 
> And they are already doing maintenance on the game. So if you are trying to log into Origin and having issues, just wait an hour or two.



Hey Highway the 10 guns they give you are those 
unlocks or do you get them right off the bat ? There
are a couple I loved in BF2.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 13, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> report cheat :
> 
> indestructible helicopter, the pilot launches flaers every time we fire with rockets just to show that tries to avoid us, but after 3 shots of rockets we could not shoot it down
> 
> He used the helicopter never came down for 45 minutes of playing.



There was an Engineer on-board repairing from side seat. 

Unless 3 rockets hit directly at the same time, they were torching the shit out of it to stay alive.

See this all the time.

BUT PC's do have some nasty hacks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 13, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> So I would definitely recommend to anybody to increase the RAM, 4GB is not enough for this game, it needs more!



Yeah I learned and reported that the first few days. Sucks cause I got nice Hyper 2GB sticks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2011)

Origin login server went down for me as well, It kept saying my password was wrong then I changed it now its saying origin servers cannot be reached


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 13, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Hey Highway the 10 guns they give you are those
> unlocks or do you get them right off the bat ? There
> are a couple I loved in BF2.



They are unlocked threw Assignments. The weapons have certain assignments of-course. 

To unlock the FAMAS- 
10- Revives 
10- Heals

Then its automatically added your assault kit, and the Next assignment for the next assault weapon is unlocked so you can complete it and get the next weapon.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 13, 2011)

Origin is dead here also. Damn, my son's been playing and now it should have been my turn.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I learned and reported that the first few days. Sucks cause I got nice Hyper 2GB sticks.



recommendable is 8GB , my opinion after playing on 4GB


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> recommendable is 8GB , my opinion after playing on 4GB



LOL yea im on 3GB and it sux!


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> people are already using "its new to us" as an excuse to suck at the game



Seriously, it's a game. Deal with it. People taking this crap too seriously, no wonder TPU's BF3 server is never full.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Seriously, it's a game. Deal with it. People taking this crap too seriously, no wonder TPU's BF3 server is never full.



Reminds me of


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Seriously, it's a game. Deal with it. People taking this crap too seriously, no wonder TPU's BF3 server is never full.



TPU server is never full because it is never full. If no one is on it, it does not appear in search results. If we wanted to keep it populated, several of us, say 3 or 4 need to stay on the server even when they are not playing. That is the only way it will get full.

One night we had at least 12 people in TS and could have started the server up, but no one cared.

And I do take my gaming seriously because it is suppose to be fun and entertaining. I don't mind losing as long as we put up a fight. We tard babies are running around tking and not fighting, I don't understand why they are playing. Why would you go out of your way to get in a round of BF3 if you are not going to play the fucking game.


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> tard babies are running around tking and not fighting, I don't understand why they are playing. Why would you go out of your way to get in a round of BF3 if you are not going to play the fucking game.



Ah, I thought you were just demeaning people with lesser skill. I understand, I have no idea why these type of players you describe even exist. All I know is, if I see several people standing around the base, I leave the server.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been back into BF3 more in the last week anyway and with these new maps Skyrim will definitely be taking a back seat as opposed to the other way around.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 13, 2011)

I am addicted to Bf3.


----------



## technicks (Dec 13, 2011)

Piece of crap Origin!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 13, 2011)

The bad thing is, people who are not reading about what's going on will start changing passwords, accounts and so on. A total mess.


----------



## technicks (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah. But be honest. When you release a highly anticipated game and you let people download/install software that says Beta you know are f-ing with those people.The battlelog is ok but i would rather have the old fashioned way.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

jesus i thought these origin/battlelog complaints were put behind us. If you like battlelog and dont mind origin and like BF3 play the game and quit bitching. If you don't like battlelog or origin don't play, we will understand at some point you don't like it. 

As for me BF3 is one game i have gotten in the last few years on PC that i don't feel cheated by, and feel like DICE diserved my support for a game built for my system of choice instead of being ported. Not only that, but BF3 in my opinion is great so i can deal with origin and battlelog(even though i love battlelog now) as long as i get to play the game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

The only issues I have seen is today with origin randomly disconnecting and not reconnecting but once its straightened out, all will be well


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 14, 2011)

bought the maps for bf3 about 2 hrs again, took my money from my bank account, got verification sent to my email on purchase, battlog posted i now own the exspanion and have access to 4 new maps but when i go to join a server with the new maps it says i have to buy the exspanion. 

yes yes, i get battlelog is new and stuff, and ive always been one to give the benefit of the doubt, but this shit is seriosly starting to get on my nerves, and its not like i have a alternate way to play bf3, they pretty much holding the game hostage. its use origon or go fuck yourself and thats garbage.

im gonna give it till morning. and if not, im gonna contact ea


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

having problems staying in a game it seems. battlelog keeps random disconnecting and making my game crash so ive given up ontonight


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 14, 2011)

list of assignments just in case:



> Assault
> - Best Friend Forever: FAMAS
> - 10 Revives
> - 10 Heals
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> having problems staying in a game it seems. battlelog keeps random disconnecting and making my game crash so ive given up ontonight



Yep me too. It was nothing but bright blue sunrise looking screen. I'm going to try one more game if 
I can find a Sharqi Peninsula map with some one on it. I loved that map on BF2. 
Wish they had Road to Jalalabad. Maybe next expansion.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone here join a server? I just got bf3 for teh pc and I can't even play campaign..


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait so i'm not the only one getting crashes/bsod on the new maps?

The maps make me feel like a little kid again. Absolutely wonderful. Definitely it makes BF3 feel like a real BF game.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Wait so i'm not the only one getting crashes/bsod on the new maps?
> 
> The maps make me feel like a little kid again. Absolutely wonderful. Definitely it makes BF3 feel like a real BF game.



Not new maps lol I can't do anything! I try to join a server and I can see the bf3.exe in task manager come up for a second, then it goes away.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Wait so i'm not the only one getting crashes/bsod on the new maps?
> 
> The maps make me feel like a little kid again. Absolutely wonderful. Definitely it makes BF3 feel like a real BF game.



Im not getting BSOD but i just got a crash, but im not all hot headed like a lot of other people are.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys is there any way i can find out why my BF3 is just locking up in a game and i have to end task it in task manager ? This only start after the update i think .


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 14, 2011)

I had the same issues, I installed new video drivers and haven't had an issues since.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

radical_edward said:


> i had the same issues, i installed new video drivers and haven't had an issues since.



11.12?


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Hey guys is there any way i can find out why my BF3 is just locking up in a game and i have to end task it in task manager ? This only start after the update i think .





Radical_Edward said:


> I had the same issues, I installed new video drivers and haven't had an issues since.



Same fix for me.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 14, 2011)

Umm im using the GeForce 290.36 beta drivers ill reinstall the older ones and give it ago thanks.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 14, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> 11.12?



11.11 with CAP3s


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 14, 2011)

Game was running fine for me and a troupe of TPU people.  The Assault Conquest mechanic is pretty irking when the spawn time is long, because basically the point advantage gets eliminated while you wait to be "released".


----------



## xenocide (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay, new content.  A reason for me to hang up Skyrim and start playing BF3 again


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 14, 2011)

If your smart not like me, don't get this game on consolecry:


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 14, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> If your smart not like me, don't get this game on console



IMO consoles aren't mean't for FPS games.  Im getting my kid a 360/Kinect and the only games I intend to purchase are EA NHL, a cpl racing games and a good RPG or 2.

On a game related note, got my 1st assignment done  i  the Strike at Karkand map, there is soo many buildings to go into and climb up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i  the Strike at Karkand map, there is soo many buildings to go into and climb up.



I currently have a love hate with Karkand. It seems i cant move around the map without having some camping motherfucker shoot me in the back while i try to move up.

Next to the fact that I was spawning on squad members that kept trying to 'RAMBO' behind enemylines which resulted in me being instakilled more then a few times. but the time that REALLY I mean *REALLY* pissed me off was when i spawned out and took a tank shell in the face while he was left alive enough to crawl to cover like a bitch.

Loads of players not playing the objective - too cosey just to hang back with 3 squads of mortar fags and 3 squads of snipers capturing flags through a fucking scope.


/RRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I currently have a love hate with Karkand. It seems i cant move around the map without having some camping motherfucker shoot me in the back while i try to move up.
> 
> Next to the fact that I was spawning on squad members that kept trying to 'RAMBO' behind enemylines which resulted in me being instakilled more then a few times. but the time that REALLY I mean *REALLY* pissed me off was when i spawned out and took a tank shell in the face while he was left alive enough to crawl to cover like a bitch.
> 
> ...



Amen too that .I had the same thing this morning ,only good thing was i got my first assignment done.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 14, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> IMO consoles aren't mean't for FPS games.  Im getting my kid a 360/Kinect and the only games I intend to purchase are EA NHL, a cpl racing games and a good RPG or 2.
> 
> On a game related note, got my 1st assignment done  i  the Strike at Karkand map, there is soo many buildings to go into and climb up.



Too true, I never get a chance to hide in the buildings cause I keep on dying every 15 seconds lmao


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 14, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Too true, I never get a chance to hide in the buildings cause I keep on dying every 15 seconds lmao



Bro you shouldn't of sold your GTX 580  then you would of brought it on PC.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 14, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Wait so i'm not the only one getting crashes/bsod on the new maps?
> 
> The maps make me feel like a little kid again. Absolutely wonderful. Definitely it makes BF3 feel like a real BF game.



Nope I got them all night last night about half the rounds and it would happen about 5 minutes in. Aggravating, but loving the new maps.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 14, 2011)

that whole origin things was BS.

I blame digi


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I currently have a love hate with Karkand. It seems i cant move around the map without having some camping motherfucker shoot me in the back while i try to move up.
> 
> Next to the fact that I was spawning on squad members that kept trying to 'RAMBO' behind enemylines which resulted in me being instakilled more then a few times. but the time that REALLY I mean *REALLY* pissed me off was when i spawned out and took a tank shell in the face while he was left alive enough to crawl to cover like a bitch.
> 
> ...



I did warn you guys  Is it not such a beautiful map


----------



## technicks (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG! some people are really idiots. I got shot on the metro map just in front of a escalator. Some idiot behind me revived me SIX times. Each time i'm laying there and a second later i got shot again.
I got so mad that i shot him in the face!

What also pisses me off that when you get revived you can't switch weapon when your laying on the ground.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

technicks said:


> OMG! some people are really idiots. I got shot on the metro map just in front of a escalator. Some idiot behind me revived me SIX times. Each time i'm laying there and a second later i got shot again.
> I got so mad that i shot him in the face!
> 
> What also pisses me off that when you get revived you can't switch weapon when your laying on the ground.



what you are experiencing is called the 'Dont Revive Me Bro' syndrome


----------



## technicks (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah lol, i was like dude get the f#ck away from me.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 14, 2011)

Enjoy day 3 of Chrismyth


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah love hate here too so far. Nice-looking and new but I sure sucked it up last night.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 14, 2011)

why is it that 99.9% of the servers i see ru or uk? if i change my filters to usa or canada i only get like 5-10 servers max. Im starting to think bf3 is a joke.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> why is it that 99.9% of the servers i see ru or uk? if i change my filters to usa or canada i only get like 5-10 servers max. Im starting to think bf3 is a joke.



I get a lot of servers for North America. I wouldn't blame the game on your issue.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 14, 2011)

I think my ips is messed up even on my laptop i only get a few servers from usa with no filters


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

I get tons even on my phone internet at work 

I have issues today with my phone and couldnt get a good round in. It keeps going from 3G to 1G back and forth


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2011)

One issue I'm having post-patch is a "-" instead of a number for ping in-game. It's not a firewall or anything obvious. And actually when I began my session yesterday it was doing the same thing in Battle Log but that eventually worked itself out somehow. Glad as seeing ping before joining is generally good enough but this also makes it tough to figure out what's causing it. I'm not the only one; there are usually one or two other players with just a dash in every game I've joined since the last patch.


----------



## technicks (Dec 14, 2011)

Just bought B2K. But what now? The payment has been made but no verification email. At Battlelog it says that i have access but i get the same message as before.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 14, 2011)

technicks said:


> Just bought B2K. But what now? The payment has been made but no verification email. At Battlelog it says that i have access but i get the same message as before.



i did some research and fouind this out, and it also worked for me, when your in battlelog, signout of it completly then resign into battlelog, and it should work, thats what i had to do.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 14, 2011)

Triptex's guide to B2K: Have you spawned? --> yes.--> bullets.


on a less important note, I think these assignments are fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> Triptex's guide to B2K: Have you spawned? --> yes.--> bullets.



thats quickly putting me off this game. I cant even seem to spawn on a team mate without dying instantly


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah it's harder to find a vehicle too and not just cause I don't really know where they all spawn yet. The maps themselves are really nice though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it's harder to find a vehicle too.



Its times like these why having a Commander was such a great idea -- VEHICLE DROPS ANYONE???

Theres too many players and not enough vehicles which makes you spend most of the time RUNNING a marathon then actially being in the thick of the action.

then theres that group of inconsiderate players that drive off by themselves when they know they can carry another 2-6 more passengers and they dont help the situation.

there should be a medal/ribbon for the amount of miles you run in game just like 'MARATHON' achievement in CoD.


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish they worked more on destruction before pushing this out the door. C4 can't destroy metal railings, most larger buildings don't take even a dint from a few pounds of C4. Hell it seems you can't even destroy those bridges in Strike at Karkand anymore.

Dice make me sadface


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 15, 2011)

Crusader said:


> I wish they worked more on destruction before pushing this out the door. C4 can't destroy metal railings, most larger buildings don't take even a dint from a few pounds of C4. Hell it seems you can't even destroy those bridges in Strike at Karkand anymore.
> 
> Dice make me sadface



I personally dont see that as problem - Get some hot shit jet pilots and get them to pound the ground for a bit, They usually love to level things for the sake of leveling it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

I generally agree with the complaints above; mainly about destruction level which they touted even further as a feature of B2K. They _said_ "level entire maps" in the marketing for B2K iirc. I'm not even talking about things like railings or even bridges but some buildings still. Not a dent from tank shells.

That said, I had much better rounds tonight and these maps are great and fun as hell.


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I generally agree with the complaints above; mainly about destruction level which they touted even further as a feature of B2K. They _said_ "level entire maps" in the marketing for B2K iirc. I'm not even talking about things like railings or even bridges but some buildings still. Not a dent from tank shells.



That's it exactly. They bragged all about how you can destroy the entire landscape, but in reality you can only damage about half the buildings at most, can't dint roads/ground to make yourself a little pillbox and of course bridges. I mean ffs, BF2 had this, why not BF3 with it's oh so grand engine? (_I'm assuming it's a balance issue or something._)



Wrigleyvillain said:


> these maps are great and fun as hell.



Strike at Karkand is as always a bloody great map. The rest I'm still um'ing and uh'ing about, mostly too open for my liking.



On another topic, just got the MG36 from the assignments. Brilliant weapon. It does trade ammunition capacity (100+1 w/ExtMags)for reload speed though, might piss some people off. Does reload at least twice as fast as the M249  even faster if you don't have to re-cock it.




FreedomEclipse said:


> Its times like these why having a Commander was such a great idea -- VEHICLE DROPS ANYONE???
> 
> then theres that group of inconsiderate players that drive off by themselves when they know they can carry another 2-6 more passengers and they dont help the situation.



That extra Hummer usually did save a cap or two, pity it was removed.

And oh yes, those bastards. Even better when they do it at the very start when everyone has only just spawned, must be on a *super-important* classified mission or something /sarcasm


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 15, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Bro you shouldn't of sold your GTX 580  then you would of brought it on PC.



Lol true man, but I needed the money sadly, no biggy, HD 7970 right around the corner yo and I know you just love AMD hardware lol


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 15, 2011)

10000,

bf3 for the win. just throwing that out there


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha check again! 




I do not deserve this


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 15, 2011)

Done playing BF3.. got betrayed by fellow TPU Members.. i get one good game and they make the server admin kick me for hacking just as im about to win. im done peace


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2011)

That's not cool at all. 

Figures it happens on the night I don't game at all.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 15, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Done playing BF3.. got betrayed by fellow TPU Members.. i get one good game and they make the server admin kick me for hacking just as im about to win. im done peace



gg


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 15, 2011)

Shit, Dude, I'd miss seeing you around if you bagged it.  Who would clue me in on the world's greatest sour cream?

On the plus side of not playing anymore, Young Phenom now has a mic.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 15, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> Done playing BF3.. got betrayed by fellow TPU Members.. i get one good game and they make the server admin kick me for hacking just as im about to win. im done peace



  Seriously man, we had no idea that guy would take us seriously.  20-8 is hardly a hacker score....but this is the same Admin that kicked/banned Trip....so....don't be so mad bro.

Yo, get back on here and lets get back to the TPU rape-age we always do!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Shit, Dude, I'd miss seeing you around if you bagged it.  Who would clue me in on the world's greatest sour cream?
> 
> On the plus side of not playing anymore, Young Phenom now has a mic.



Young Shaver! and yeah he knows, i was bitching at him because he was running around CoD style with the USAS


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah, that was a bit much. he kicked Trip just so he could play with us...


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 15, 2011)

No guys im done. Trip that sucked but it was early on not in the final minutes.. and i told you usas has to make up for me against 3 tpu and the admin. i set up in a area and held it down on my own. but no im done have fun guys


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 15, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Young Shaver! and yeah he knows, i was bitching at him because he was running around CoD style with the USAS



I gave you the "Young Shaver," so I can take it away if I want.


----------



## raptori (Dec 15, 2011)

anyone know why ctrl +alt +s isn't working ?? ... it worked before


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> That's not cool at all.
> 
> Figures it happens on the night I don't game at all.



for real, I miss everything.


n0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0 Ufgly dun leave me bro 
There is only one ufgly


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember him playing last night but don't remember the events he describes. Maybe It was after I left


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 15, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> No guys im done. Trip that sucked but it was early on not in the final minutes.. and i told you usas has to make up for me against 3 tpu and the admin. i set up in a area and held it down on my own. but no im done have fun guys



You obviously didn't like BF3 enough in the beginning to give it up over this one little thing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I gave you the "Young Shaver," so I can take it away if I want.



I have no idea wtf any of you guys are talking about.

And whats the prob with the USAS?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 15, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> You obviously didn't like BF3 enough in the beginning to give it up over this one little thing.



It's not about how much he likes the game, Youngin', it's because you guys hurt his feelings when you pulled that shit, which is very understandable.  I heard you fellas talking about it, but I assumed it was a load of hot air, like 80% of the chatting that goes on, until I saw his post.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 15, 2011)

I just unlocked L85A2. Going to try this bad boy later . MAV is a godsend in squad deathmatch


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 15, 2011)

i was using the USAS before it was cool, so ill use it now i have earned the privaledge. lol and btw before it was cool was the project reality mod for 1942 based on the desert combat mod.

and i hate when peoiple yell SHOTTY NOOB im like really..i use the 870 i have to get within 3 feet of you and sometimes it take 3 shots, while you use a assult rifle that can hit me from 2 miles away and kill me and 5 bullet and im the noob...OH OK!!! *throws arms around wildly*.../end rant


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 15, 2011)

lol yeah, obviously, they havent tried 870 yet. 12g slug rounds arent one shot at mid range anymore as well, except for headshot that is


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 4 of chrismyth has arrived enjoy!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll just finish the single player first. lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 15, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> You obviously didn't like BF3 enough in the beginning to give it up over this one little thing.



You Obviously try to make everything Obvious. 

But your doing it wrong, in a rude way. 

:shadedshu

Plus I do not play with your guys on PC yet (going to purchase soon), but I have been in that situation, exactly described. And It pisses me off pretty bad, I end up ranting to people in charge of the admins, or the head guy of a server or admin of admins about the situation to get them punished.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 15, 2011)

raptori said:


> anyone know why ctrl +alt +s isn't working ?? ... it worked before



What's that suppose to do???


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

ufgy20 said:


> No guys im done. Trip that sucked but it was early on not in the final minutes.. and i told you usas has to make up for me against 3 tpu and the admin. i set up in a area and held it down on my own. but no im done have fun guys



I don't blame you. Some people have issues with taking things too seriously in order to either win or to keep thier stats up.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> You obviously didn't like BF3 enough in the beginning to give it up over this one little thing.



Please, what a pitiful statement.


----------



## technicks (Dec 15, 2011)

That was awesome!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 15, 2011)

raptori said:


> anyone know why ctrl +alt +s isn't working ?? ... it worked before



It showed your own ping.  I think it only worked in the Beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> That's not cool at all.
> 
> Figures it happens on the night I don't game at all.



Don't feel bad. I was on last night and missed all the school girl drama. Must have happen when all the "WIN" aka ME left the TS server. 

I too haz a sad.


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

Team Jacob ^


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 15, 2011)

Finally made it to Colonel 3,

This game takes a pretty long time to rank up into the higher ranks.

I cant even understand how people have already gotten to 50-60-80-90 Colonel Service stars. 

I look at there Points Per Minute and it shows 2,000-10,000 points. At least on BF3Stats.com


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2011)

from the sounds of it the entire new teamspeak server is full of dickholes.glad i moved on to better things


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 15, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> from the sounds of it the entire new teamspeak server is full of dickholes.glad i moved on to better things



The "new" teamspeak server was setup purely for BF3 (and crazy's rants). Dickholes and asshat related frustrations are a frequent.


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The "new" teamspeak server was setup purely for BF3 (and crazy's rants). Dickholes and asshat related frustrations are a frequent.



Except for when we are talking about or feelings and feminine issues.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> from the sounds of it the entire new teamspeak server is full of dickholes.glad i moved on to better things



We are all happy you moved on to "better things".


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome back Mailman!!!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We are all happy you moved on to "better things".



/shrug


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 15, 2011)

wtf, this shit is being taken way to seriously. First ufgy blows a gasket and storms off, now people think ass hats are on TPU TS? That means your calling like half the people in this club ass hats. Cool


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wtf, this shit is being taken way to seriously. First ufgy blows a gasket and storms off, now people think ass hats are on TPU TS? That means your calling like half the people in this club ass hats. Cool



Crazyeyes is the "Typhoid Mary" of RAGE. You listen to him to long you start raging on everything. I threw down my microwave today because it didnt cook my hot pocket all the way through. I was like "WTF DICES HIT DETECTION SUCKS IN MY MICROWAVE! I KNOW I SET THE TIMER TO COOK AND IT MISSED THE CENTER COMPLETELY! DICE BETTER PATCH THIS!"


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crazyeyes is the "Typhoid Mary" of RAGE. You listen to him to long you start raging on everything. I threw down my microwave today because it didnt cook my hot pocket all the way through. I was like "WTF DICES HIT DETECTION SUCKS IN MY MICROWAVE! I KNOW I SET THE TIMER TO COOK AND IT MISSED THE CENTER COMPLETELY! DICE BETTER PATCH THIS!"



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH OMG that made me laugh for real, good stuff. yeah people cry alot it happens. thats why i dont do the whole ts thing. when ihave to listen to poeople it takes away from the game for me, plus crazy does rage a little too much for my liking


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crazyeyes is the "Typhoid Mary" of RAGE. You listen to him to long you start raging on everything. I threw down my microwave today because it didnt cook my hot pocket all the way through. I was like "WTF DICES HIT DETECTION SUCKS IN MY MICROWAVE! I KNOW I SET THE TIMER TO COOK AND IT MISSED THE CENTER COMPLETELY! DICE BETTER PATCH THIS!"



I  this ^^^


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crazyeyes is the "Typhoid Mary" of RAGE. You listen to him to long you start raging on everything. I threw down my microwave today because it didnt cook my hot pocket all the way through. I was like "WTF DICES HIT DETECTION SUCKS IN MY MICROWAVE! I KNOW I SET THE TIMER TO COOK AND IT MISSED THE CENTER COMPLETELY! DICE BETTER PATCH THIS!"



It's times like this that I'm glad your back.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 16, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> It's times like this that I'm glad your back.



I'm going to go ahead and thank the OP, brandonwh64 for setting up this Clubhouse for all of us BF3 fans that frequent TPU.

Thanks Brandon!


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone else having the more than occasional freeze up/CTD/"BF3 has stopped responding"/Battlelog Error: "Something has gone wrong" (_they're quick bastards, aren't they?_), etc etc?

Only started after the latest patch it seems.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 16, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH OMG that made me laugh for real, good stuff. yeah people cry alot it happens. thats why i dont do the whole ts thing. when ihave to listen to poeople it takes away from the game for me, plus crazy does rage a little too much for my liking



I agree. I was on the other night and nothing against the guys on TS , 
but I was finding myself not paying attention to what I was doing and 
getting torn up worse then usual. I'll probably still do TS , but only when 
I get a buzz on then I'll be OK with the rants and craziness. Probably won't
be until Saturday. I'm DD for about 6 drunk woman Friday night, my 
wife's birthday.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The "new" teamspeak server was setup purely for BF3 (and crazy's rants). Dickholes and asshat related frustrations are a frequent.





Well, I did have a mumble server going for bf3 but no one used it except for me and g8tor. if u want i can put it back up. No dicky assery allowed ^_^


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> "no one used it"  <-> "No dicky assery allowed"



Coincidence?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL this has gotten quite nice in here. since yesterday! Yes welcome back MM! We have so much fun on the TS and I have never really heard of people getting seriously mad. I know crazy rants about things but I doubt he seriously gets mad at us personally just the game. Fugly must realized that he can not take things personally or he will be pissed his whole life.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I agree. I was on the other night and nothing against the guys on TS ,
> but I was finding myself not paying attention to what I was doing and
> getting torn up worse then usual. I'll probably still do TS , but only when
> I get a buzz on then I'll be OK with the rants and craziness. Probably won't
> ...



Sooo...Idaho is a state full of drunks?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I agree. I was on the other night and nothing against the guys on TS ,
> but I was finding myself not paying attention to what I was doing and
> getting torn up worse then usual. I'll probably still do TS , but only when
> I get a buzz on then I'll be OK with the rants and craziness. Probably won't
> ...



Most of the time we are playing in the same server and when that happens I usually get way more points/kills than I would if I were to play alone.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 16, 2011)

lol, I'm glad I always miss the drama.
The rage I'm involved in is getting killed from behind. lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2011)

Note you can get your Repair tool kill on an enemy spawn beacon or SOFLAM. Another easy way is to finish off a burning tank.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 16, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Only in Battlefield 3: Film your most epic Battlefield Moment & win a trip to DICE!



Spoiler



Thursday, 15 December 2011 01:00

You can only find them in Battlefield, and other games can’t touch them. Our unscripted Battlefield Moments that make you go "Holy sh#t!"


Whether it’s jumping over an RPG, sniping a helicopter pilot and entering the heli mid-air, or taking revenge on an enemy pilot by shooting him down after having ejected – no other game has the dynamic all-out vehicle warfare that makes crazy plays like these possible. There are many more examples in the video below.










Now, we want to see your greatest Battlefield Moments! Share them with us and the rest of the community for a chance to win a trip to DICE!

The "Only in Battlefield 3" Community Video Challenge celebrates the uniqueness of Battlefield 3’s multiplayer and the extraordinary creativeness of our community. Film your greatest gameplay moments that could only happen in Battlefield 3 and share them with us. The ultimate prize is a trip to visit the DICE studio in Stockholm, Sweden, to meet the creators of Battlefield 3.

Show us what is only possible in Battlefield 3. Show us _your_ Battlefield Moment.

HOW TO ENTER THE »ONLY IN BATTLEFIELD 3« COMMUNITY VIDEO CHALLENGE
* Create your unique Battlefield Moment trailer based on your own Battlefield 3 gameplay footage.
     * Feel free to use the Battlefield 3 asset pack which you can download from here.
     * Use your own captured HD footage.
     * Please make sure to only use the supplied Battlefield 3 theme for your trailer soundtrack, since we will not be able to consider your entry (no matter how great) if it contains other copyrighted music.

* Upload your trailer to YouTube.

* Email the link to vidcomp@dice.se by January 23, 2012 and make sure to use the subject line "Only in Battlefield 3" in your email.
NOTE: By submitting an entry to the Only in Battlefield 3 Community Video Challenge, you confirm that you have read and accepted the Terms and Conditions available at the bottom of this page.

* A jury consisting of the DICE Battlefield 3 team will trawl through the entries and select a shortlist of contenders.

* Shortlisted entries will appear in a dedicated playlist on the Battlefield YouTube channel where the entire Battlefield community will be able to review and comment.

* From the shortlisted entries DICE will pick 3 winners who will each win a trip for two to Stockholm including return flights and 3 night’s hotel accommodation. In addition to sampling the sights of the Swedish capital you will also get to visit the DICE studio and meet the makers of Battlefield 3.

Good luck and have fun!

TERMS & CONDITIONS
United States
United Kingdom
Netherlands
Spain: http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/Only-in-Battlefield3-Terms-And-Conditions-ES-Final.pdf
France
Germany
Italy: http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/Only-in-Battlefield3-Terms-And-Conditions-IT-Final.pdf
Czech Republic
Russia


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2011)

BF3 Propaganda posters!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2011)

TS is the reason why i have improved in BF3 so much. Im able to talk to the guys im playing with and call out things spot stuff and what not.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I agree. I was on the other night and nothing against the guys on TS ,
> but I was finding myself not paying attention to what I was doing and
> getting torn up worse then usual. I'll probably still do TS , but only when
> I get a buzz on then I'll be OK with the rants and craziness. Probably won't
> ...





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sooo...Idaho is a state full of drunks?



Absolutely ! Shit our Governor is the biggest one
The difference in the smart drunks and our governor 
is we get DD's and he doesn't. Smart Drunk , now thats funny.
Downtown Boise has about 20 clubs in a 4 block Radius and 
Every one is packed on the weekends. College town !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

*UPDATE*

I added the B2K unlock guide to the OP!



> Back 2 Karkand Weapon unlock guide
> 
> Assault
> - Best Friend Forever: FAMAS
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

I must say the QBU-88 is the best semiauto sniper in the game! It has little to to bullet drop and very accurate. Only issue is that its a little weak but three shots and they are down. It also has a fore grip that I already unlocked and it makes it ever MORE accurate!


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 17, 2011)

Enjoy day 6 guys


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 17, 2011)

The one thing that obliterates my experiences in BF3.

Are those dam MAV Bitches Getting retarded kills the entire game using something that should be for "surveillance" 

Yes Right now I only have this game for PS3, because I am readily poor and waiting for santa to drop off a PC Limited Edition from Newegg so I can get on with you guys. 

Its hard to shoot down an MAV using six axis controller, So annoying.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 17, 2011)

lol... javelins can take them down


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> lol... javelins can take them down



Hes right! It only takes 1 person with a jav to taken out!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 17, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> lol... javelins can take them down



That def can, Also any vehical with heatsinkers. But I am a classic guy, love the unguided RPG-7/SMAW for effective E-peen kills 

I should try that, But I am not an engineer all the time, I love to mix it up, even though I can sometimes be a L96/SV98/M40A5 abuser.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 17, 2011)

I found the Javelin underpowered as hell and then found out it was more apparently more effective on a tagged target like from SOFLAM. Is something different with the MAV damage besides less armor or has something changed in general from prior to patches?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Coincidence?



I only offered the no assery a couple days ago. 

It has always been open for any usage assery or not. Most people just use TS but i figured that since people were getting PO'd I'd extend a olive branch. 

If anyone wants to use my mumble server let me know and Ill turn it on.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I only offered the no assery a couple days ago.
> 
> It has always been open for any usage assery or not. Most people just use TS but i figured that since people were getting PO'd I'd extend a olive branch.
> 
> If anyone wants to use my mumble server let me know and Ill turn it on.



Unless Mumble has a magic button to turn off the bitching/moaning/whining/etc. it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Unless Mumble has a magic button to turn off the bitching/moaning/whining/etc. it doesn't make a difference.



TS for bitches/moaners/and whiners and Mumble for teamplayor vice versa also the audio seems to be clearer and have better noise canceling.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

Wat? I've probablly said it before but Mumble sucks. Thanks for the offer though, if TS goes bankrupt or something, I may consider using it again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Wat? I've probablly said it before but Mumble sucks. Thanks for the offer though, if TS goes bankrupt or something, I may consider using it again.



Nope, if TS goes bankrupt then we goto ventrilo!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Unless Mumble has a magic button to turn off the bitching/moaning/whining/etc. it doesn't make a difference.



Personally, I just think it's that time of year, and some people are feeling some pressure of the holidays, as is quite normal for this time of year. Whether it's on TS or elsewhere.

You make the most valid point ever. Everybody is going to have an off day. A bit of understanding goes a long way.


Me, I just turn the crap off. I've got tonees of review work to do, and BF3 is a nreak for me. If it's not a break, I do something else.

Crazy and I were joking around yesterday, and he kicked me.  Did I take it personally? Or seriously? Nope.

I mean, it's BF3 TS anyway. I wasn't playing at the moment, so no loss on my part. Besides, it's hard to take Crazyeyes seriously. LuLz.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> TS for bitches/moaners/and whiners and Mumble for teamplayor vice versa also the audio seems to be clearer and have better noise canceling.



People are who they are. Expecting them to act like someone else because they are using a different program is asinine.



brandonwh64 said:


> Nope, if TS goes bankrupt then we goto ventrilo!



Battlelog chat works fine too. I have my own TS server up, too, as do several other members here. Personally, I don't see what all the fuss is over in the first place. Digibucc donated the server; use it, or don't.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

well, moot point I guess.

I just had to reload my entire system cause My Rat 7 made my system freak out when I plugged it in.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well, moot point I guess.
> 
> I just had to reload my entire system cause My Rat 7 made my system freak out when I plugged it in.



You get it fixed? I had a mouse that would do that to me and the only fix was replacing the mouse. Something wasn't wired right or there was a short somewhere.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 17, 2011)

[YT]Zo5-XpQ5Jkk[/YT]


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> You get it fixed? I had a mouse that would do that to me and the only fix was replacing the mouse. Something wasn't wired right or there was a short somewhere.



I posted the issue under General Hardware if you want to take a gander


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

I just bought a Asus RT-N56U so hopefully my gaming on those servers you guys frequent will smooth out. ^_^ Replacing the jury-rigged wrt600n which is currently OC'd to 320mhz and still giving issues. The Asus has a CPU of 500Mhz and 128Mb of Ram. Wicked!!!!


----------



## technicks (Dec 17, 2011)

He guys, what server are you playing on mostly?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2011)

It's actually pretty random. Everyone gets a chance to pick the server more often than not, and we all seem to have slightly different favorites.

I mean, if playing on a certain server sucks when you happen to be on, there's no point in staying, so server changes happen a couple times a night more often than not.

I've found a lot of time that a server was good one night, might be empty the next. Kinda makes it difficult.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's actually pretty random. Everyone gets a chance to pick the server more often than not, and we all seem to have slightly different favorites.
> 
> I mean, if playing on a certain server sucks when you happen to be on, there's no point in staying, so server changes happen a couple times a night more often than not.
> 
> I've found a lot of time that a server was good one night, might be empty the next. Kinda makes it difficult.



I have the problem where my ping uscks bad on the server everyone is playing on but is managable on the ones they are not. I just grin and bear it.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 17, 2011)

MustangGT2142 said:


> [YT]Zo5-XpQ5Jkk[/YT]



Now that is an epic Video.


Its so true In so many ways


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Personally, I just think it's that time of year, and some people are feeling some pressure of the holidays, as is quite normal for this time of year. Whether it's on TS or elsewhere.
> 
> You make the most valid point ever. Everybody is going to have an off day. A bit of understanding goes a long way.
> 
> ...



This man right here.... he gets it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

My Sandy bridge build is complete!

Im played BF3 right now testing and the new 8GB of ram has fixed all of my issues!


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My Sandy bridge build is complete!
> 
> Im played BF3 right now testing and the new 8GB of ram has fixed all of my issues!



Finally...an update about your PC situation that's somewhat interesting and actually worth mentioning. 

I just had the most fun ever in a match considering I went 1-5. Mainly due to finally being in a full heli with a pilot who was truly excellent. I have died stupidly at the hands of noobs way too many times and shy away from riding in them.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anyone else had constant 60 FPS in B2K then started to suffer from random FPS drops down to 35 then back up to 60 out of nowhere, has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Finally...an update about your PC situation that's somewhat interesting and actually worth mentioning.
> 
> I just had the most fun ever in a match considering I went 1-5. Mainly due to finally being in a full heli with a pilot who was truly excellent. I have died stupidly at the hands of noobs way too many times and shy away from riding in them.



Yes! I knew it had to be an memory issue since BF3 was taking up 2.79GB during play. I just checked and BF3 after 20 minutes of playing was taking up alittle over 5GB OMG!


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh, I get almost 7GB with a total of 12GB.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes! I knew it had to be an memory issue since BF3 was taking up 2.79GB during play. I just checked and BF3 after 20 minutes of playing was taking up alittle over 5GB OMG!



i encountered the same size in RAM Usage while playing BF3.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> i encountered the same size in RAM Usage while playing BF3.....



Yea I remember when 4GB was the sweet spot and now it looks like 8GB has taken its place! The new 12.1 Preview drivers look like they have made me loose FPS! I will downgrade to 11.12 to test those. I maybe on tonight to game alittle if anyone is available!


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 19, 2011)

Day 8 of Chrismyth is here


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow there are all kinds of easter eggs on Wake Island and not just the dinosaurs. I saw a teddy bear tucked behind a rock by one of the bridges at the edges (not sure which side) and omgomg look what someone else found:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

So are they pointing to having a battlefield 2143?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just bought the back to karkand expansion on origin. I got the confirmation of purchase email, and the money has been deducted from my account, but it has not shown up in origin.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2011)

tigger said:


> I just bought the back to karkand expansion on origin. I got the confirmation of purchase email, and the money has been deducted from my account, but it has not shown up in origin.



It wont. Its in the game itself. Make sure your updated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It wont. Its in the game itself. Make sure your updated.



Log into origin then load up battlelog on your browser. try to join a server with the B2K status


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2011)

How do i update? if i try to join a BTK server it pops up and says requires BTK with a get expansion button.


----------



## technicks (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah had the same, log out of Battlelog then log back in. 
Thats the only thing you will have to do. If you need to update it will show on the left side at the bottom.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

tigger said:


> How do i update? if i try to join a BTK server it pops up and says requires BTK with a get expansion button.



Did you get a serial key with your order? if so then you may need to click in origin to redeem code


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> So are they pointing to having a battlefield 2143?



Looks that way. Apparently there was a "2142" marker in a BF2 Special Forces map too which was pre-2142 announcement.


----------



## technicks (Dec 19, 2011)

Did it work or not tigger?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, it worked, i just logged out/in to battlelog. I was getting worried there lol.


----------



## technicks (Dec 19, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Looks that way. Apparently there was a "2142" marker in a BF2 Special Forces map too which was pre-2142 announcement.



I had BF2142 but lost the manual LOL so I purchased a key from origin  but it took 4 hours cause ea/origin's store DOES NOT WORK FOR ME!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2011)

I still have 2142 on my origin acc, and some bf2 expansions but no bf2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have all the BF2 setup but cannot register it with origin due to it be old HAHA I still play using the discs


----------



## Abe504 (Dec 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My Sandy bridge build is complete!
> 
> Im played BF3 right now testing and the new 8GB of ram has fixed all of my issues!



nice rig, i have that same crappy printer!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> nice rig, i have that same crappy printer!!



Its actually been the best printer I have ever used


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 19, 2011)

Got a new keyboard (Logitech illuminated) since my new board doesn't have a PS/2 port and now I can't jump while holding shift+w. Shift+q or e still works and if I double tap w to sprint I can jump and sprint. Anyone have any ideas? Is there a windows setting that can remedy this? Or is this a hardware issue with my USB keyboard?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Battlelog Update #4



> By: zh1nt0  Posted: 9 hours ago
> Tomorrow at 10:00 CET we will be deploying a new update on Battlelog.
> Downtime is estimated at 15 minutes. During this time, Battlelog will be unavailable for all players.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 20, 2011)

I loved BF2142.
Hope 2142 will be just as awesome or better.
titan FTW


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2011)

You know - I never got into BF2, but I did play BF2142 for about a year. First online game for me. Had a lot of fun! One thing I liked about the game was that each team had a Commander. This is one element that I say is missing from BF3. I play random servers between 11:00 pm - 4:00 am Alaska Standard time and notice that most games I play do not have that many players in a squad. This really sucks. It is too sad that they do not have servers that make squading-up mandatory (as they did with some of the BF2142 servers I played). This combined with a Commander (to help coordinate the squade) would be nice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> You know - I never got into BF2, but I did play BF2142 for about a year. First online game for me. Had a lot of fun! One thing I liked about the game was that each team had a Commander. This is one element that I say is missing from BF3. I play random servers between 11:00 pm - 4:00 am Alaska Standard time and notice that most games I play do not have that many players in a squad. This really sucks. It is too sad that they do not have servers that make squading-up mandatory (as they did with some of the BF2142 servers I played). This combined with a Commander (to help coordinate the squade) would be nice



Ahh the early days of battlefield. I loved it when it was released but at that time I had my head so far up Counter Strike's ass that I didn't get to be very high of level. I wished they would release one last patch that fixes the hit detection and how well it scales widescreen and it would be much more playable.


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 20, 2011)

i would like them to fix guided rockets on tanks vs air nothing works if they coming you dead
should also change jets they do so much dmg nuking havoc and viper in like 2 sec now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that the B2K maps are more GPU intense than regular BF3 maps or is it just me?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the B2K maps are more GPU intense than regular BF3 maps or is it just me?



Just you.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the B2K maps are more GPU intense than regular BF3 maps or is it just me?



Yeah, noticed as well. Like, the original maps, there's very little difference between medium and ultra. New B2K maps, there's a vert significant difference between medium and ultra, to me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, noticed as well. Like, the original maps, there's very little difference between medium and ultra. New b2k maps, there's a vert significant difference between medium and ultra, to me.



no u!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just you.





TheMailMan78 said:


> no u!




You don't play enough, and have a poopy VGA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You don't play enough, and have a poopy VGA.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2011)

There is far more destruction debris and things like smoke, dust, etc on the B2K maps. Maybe becuase of all teh sand-based maps, not sure.

Of course, your VGA cannot play @ Ultra. Neither can mine. But when I add the second card...it becomes somewhat playable.

I'm actually hoping 7970 can play ultra settings without needing another VGA to help it. Then i might buy one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had to turn off MSAA to play decent on B2K maps.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 20, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> i would like them to fix guided rockets on tanks vs air nothing works if they coming you dead
> should also change jets they do so much dmg nuking havoc and viper in like 2 sec now



um no. if anything, chopper will get a nerf on the b2k maps. Trip and I have been tearing up pretty much any server we join. 

went 50/8,  next game was 49/8. you just need a good pilot/gunner combo with Voip.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't notice a perf diff on B2K. Though I have a decent amount of GPU horsepower for my settings; it's my CPU that's kinda choking.

And if you were talking about one last patch for BF2 that fixes "hit detection and widescreen" they did. 1.50 released in 9/2009:



> Features:
> Additional support for Windows Vista.
> Added Highway Tampa as a required map.
> Added a new map called Operation Blue Pearl.
> ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> um no. if anything, chopper will get a nerf on the b2k maps. Trip and I have been tearing up pretty much any server we join.
> 
> went 50/8,  next game was 49/8. you just need a good pilot/gunner combo with Voip.


Kinda hope they dont but i wouldn't be surprised if they nerfed the chopper's defense system (armor/flares)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

Trip is the pilot or what? I wanna gun!! 

Yeah I sure can't take down choppers like I used to...


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2011)

Smoke+Flare make it OP.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Trip is the pilot or what? I wanna gun!!
> 
> Yeah I sure can't take down choppers like I used to...



Trip isn't just a pilot. He's THE PILOT. He's like Tom Cruise but not as homoerotic.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 9 of Chrismyth is here


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2011)

any pilot that thinks he has skill in bf3 would get bent over in a instant from a veteran 1942 desert combat pilot without blinking you would be on fire without even knowing wtf happened, you aint got no lame flares, or smoke, or bullshit! you rely on pure skill and speed and maneuverability i usta be one of the best harrier pilots in all of desert combat, no cheap tricks pure skill.

KIDS THESE DAYS and there flare and smoke and...crap.....i broke 4 high end joysticks playing desert combat, thats what kinda pilots we were...lol.......sorry


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there anyplace that you guys can think of were I can get BF 1942 for cheap?


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> any pilot that thinks he has skill in bf3 would get bent over in a instant from a veteran 1942 desert combat pilot without blinking you would be on fire without even knowing wtf happened, you aint got no lame flares, or smoke, or bullshit! you rely on pure skill and speed and maneuverability i usta be one of the best harrier pilots in all of desert combat, no cheap tricks pure skill.
> 
> KIDS THESE DAYS and there flare and smoke and...crap.....i broke 4 high end joysticks playing desert combat, thats what kinda pilots we were...lol.......sorry



OH and not to mention every day troop on the ground had a stringer or a AA cannon within walking distance! everyonbw as your enemy, shit wasnt guided, you had to actually shoot at the target, missiles werent heat seeking Bombs werent guided! SHIT SON!!!...U dont know, lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

Time to follow Triptex around on servers more often then...

Why are you looking for 1942? Maybe Ill give you my copy for Christmas.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Time to follow Triptex around on servers more often then...
> 
> Why are you looking for 1942? Maybe Ill give you my copy for Christmas.



Never played it  I started out with BF2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

It hasn't aged very well. You could download the wake island demo to get a feel for it...

http://battlefield2.filefront.com/file/Battlefield_1942_Multiplayer_Demo_Wake_Island_map;5003


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm I may do that, I just wanted to get a feel for it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't remember if that has bots or not like the full games "singleplayer". It's the "MP demo" so I don't think so. And doubt any servers still but it's possible. There are still BF2 demo servers I can find so...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember there was a glitch were you can start a single player game in BF2 then give your friends the IP address of your machine and they could connect and play like CO Op with Bots HAHA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey that's cool never heard of that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey that's cool never heard of that.



We usta do this in iraq, we would have like 8 people on one team and bots on the other. Unless they patched it with 1.50 then it still should work.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh I thought you meant in 1942...but you had said you never played that...derp.


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2011)

If anyone wants a break from Battlefield 3 tonight, I'd like to get a Left 4 Dead 2 match going. Zombies have to die once in a while too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

Seeing as how I have played game that for all of 5 minutes maybe I'm down.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> If anyone wants a break from Battlefield 3 tonight, I'd like to get a Left 4 Dead 2 match going. Zombies have to die once in a while too.



After Dead Island and BF3 all I can say is L4D3 better have vehicles and the ability to aim down the sights.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> After Dead Island and BF3 all I can say is L4D3 better have vehicles and the ability to aim down the sights.



BF3 - Left for the really undead DLC


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> BF3 - Left for the really undead DLC



I dont think my heart could take Frostbyte 2.0 and DICE making a zombie game.  BF3 with Zombies? My life would be complete.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck zombies.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> If anyone wants a break from Battlefield 3 tonight, I'd like to get a Left 4 Dead 2 match going. Zombies have to die once in a while too.



Setting up a TS for that? 



Yeah, yeah:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, Alex, my only real interest is actually getting something out of the ten bucks I, for some reason, spent on the game. Steam sales can be a mixed blessing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Fuck zombies.



Of course. But how do you keep the smell down?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but this is F@#KING AWESOME!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8XG4jY9MCYk


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry for the double post but this is F@#KING AWESOME!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=8XG4jY9MCYk



Seen that on my FB wall this morning from the BF fan page


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> um no. if anything, chopper will get a nerf on the b2k maps. Trip and I have been tearing up pretty much any server we join.
> 
> went 50/8,  next game was 49/8. you just need a good pilot/gunner combo with Voip.



hmm they already did nerf chopa last patch
-flares have longer cd 
-extinguisher no longer brings you back upto 53%
-missiles and gunner weapon do less damage
-semi guided missiles are more off target now
-emc jammer still sucks
-choppa seems to take alot ore dmg now when fired upon
other stuff i cant think of right now
but i get what you mean with all the buildings to just fly around so they cant lock you.

near all my playtime is in choppa flying lol
have been banned from servers with friend because people claimed we hack ,the other day for example i was 15-0 or something friend was 37-0 its not our fault they all chose to spawn in 1 base, none pick engineer when that happens its like lambs to slaughter.
watching people try to follow me under bridge is funny when they crash.

have grief a few people who try take chopa to lol.
-nose dive after asking guy to hop out for friend then he refuses and talks shit 
-shoot it down with AA before they changed
-grab a jeep and run them over before they get in
-drive tank and force chopa upside down or into building
i know dick moves but when you get in the choppa with some guy who does not have flare and cant shoot for shit is taking space of your friend on the runway it sucks.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 21, 2011)

Been playing non-HC servers the last couple days. I've noticed that people on the non-HC servers know how to work together in a squad and the squad leader knows how to give orders.

On the HC servers, it's like everyone thinks they are Chuck Norris. Even the people in your own squad. Unless I'm a squad leader, I've never seen anyone (except for maybe a couple times at most) give any kind of orders.

It's amazingly night and day to the point that I'm having a hard time wanting to go back to the HC servers.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is there anyplace that you guys can think of were I can get BF 1942 for cheap?



I purchased the entire 1942 series for $10 a couple years ago on line. It was good in it's day , 
but the graphics and animation are pretty hard to deal with after playing modern shooters.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=507xTt-eCciLsQLmhIGwAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAg


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2011)

Ugh I think I've gone like 3-20 over 3 or 4 different rounds on different servers tonight. Sometimes it just really doesn't go your way. Did have a couple nice vehicle disables but that was it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I purchased the entire 1942 series for $10 a couple years ago on line. It was good in it's day ,
> but the graphics and animation are pretty hard to deal with after playing modern shooters.
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=507xTt-eCciLsQLmhIGwAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAg



I want to find it for digital download some were


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ugh I think I've gone like 3-20 over 3 or 4 different rounds on different servers tonight. Sometimes it just really doesn't go your way. Did have a couple nice vehicle disables but that was it.



bad games happen to all lol


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea sorry I'm on vacation til 12/28


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2011)

So nvidia just a few hours ago released new 290.53 Beta drivers. I am hoping these might fix my triangle artifacts that seem to come in at random times during long matches that span off the center of my reticle and out towards the endge of my screen. They are black and flicker


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> So nvidia just a few hours ago released new 290.53 Beta drivers. I am hoping these might fix my triangle artifacts that seem to come in at random times during long matches that span off the center of my reticle and out towards the endge of my screen. They are black and flicker



Doubt it. Sure sign of a hardware failure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2011)

To MT Alex,

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands love is a battlefield 3.
Woah, we are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searching our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love is a battlefield 3.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 21, 2011)

Jesus Jumping Christmas Tree!  The only thing saving my mind from that is my son is watching Backyardigans, so I already have junk stuck in there.  I'm not sure which is worse.  "Your back yard friends, The Backyardigans..."

Oh, and:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2011)

Um I have no clue where that came from but I like it!


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> Doubt it. Sure sign of a hardware failure.



People on the battlelog forums said they had the same issue till they got updated new drivers but im on the 290.36 betas and i still get them.

Heres what is says in the new drivers release notes



> •Fixes some random instances of triangular artifacts when playing Battlefield 3 (fix is now enabled for GeForce 400 and 500 series GPUs).


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> and i still get them



Hardware failure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> People on the battlelog forums said they had the same issue till they got updated new drivers but im on the 290.36 betas and i still get them.
> 
> Heres what is says in the new drivers release notes



Ill sell ya my 5850. Its a reference and OC like a mofo! Stable as a rock! See specs for clocks.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hardware failure.



thats without thse new 290.53 drivers


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats without thse new 290.53 drivers



So you're not using the new drivers why?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> So you're not using the new drivers why?



I just installed them


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2011)

...and then?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> ...and then?



He bought my 5850.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2011)

seems to be working


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 21, 2011)

Less phale plox!


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 21, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> bad games happen to all lol


Some of us a lot more then others 



MT Alex said:


> Jesus Jumping Christmas Tree!  The only thing saving my mind from that is my son is watching Backyardigans, so I already have junk stuck in there.  I'm not sure which is worse.  "Your back yard friends, The Backyardigans..."



Doesn't Pablo remind you of an infamous TPUer ? Think about excitability 
My Youngest Grand Daughter starts dancing as soon as she hears 
the Music when Backyardigans comes on. It is pretty cute.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 21, 2011)

Whoops...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2011)

That 4X MSAA (Or even 8?) Looks great. I might have to get an nVidia card again.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 22, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Whoops...
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/595831519798232145/148702E66CEE8DCB515D25B84614DA16924CFFD7/



is that whoops for the plane or the dialog in the chat box?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2011)

Ugh didn't even notice that. Fortunately, I don't run into that kind of horseshit very often anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> is that whoops for the plane or the dialog in the chat box?




Im sorry but the dialog is funnier then the jet IMO.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That 4X MSAA (Or even 8?) Looks great. I might have to get an nVidia card again.



Errr... x4 iirc. Smooth as (something smooth)



TheLaughingMan said:


> is that whoops for the plane or the dialog in the chat box?





TheMailMan78 said:


> Im sorry but the dialog is funnier then the jet IMO.



I didn't even notice that, lol. Wow...

The crash is my landing, plane didn't explode


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 22, 2011)

Umm is any one else getting random stop responding crashes using the new 290.53 nvidia drivers?


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 22, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> is that whoops for the plane or the dialog in the chat box?



Yeah I seen that too and wondered the same thing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 22, 2011)

So im going to make a video. I found out today that playing BF3 while having the skyrim theme song playing in the background makes playing BF3 even more bad ass!

So I am going to make a video of a match(you'll have to wait till im done and post it here) but i need to figure out how to download the skyrim theme song off youtube or something?  I am going to use FRAPS to tape the BF3 gameplay


----------



## caleb (Dec 22, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> People on the battlelog forums said they had the same issue till they got updated new drivers but im on the 290.36 betas and i still get them.
> 
> Heres what is says in the new drivers release notes


Can you post a screenshot ? I only have that flickering @ ULTRA.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 22, 2011)

caleb said:


> Can you post a screenshot ? I only have that flickering @ ULTRA.



its gone now. so the new drivers seem to have fixed it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2011)

Man its hard to win on squad death match when you do not have people that communicate well. I played for 3 hours yesterday and only won one by switching to their squad with 3 kills left. I feel dirty now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2011)

Squad death match is for cleft pallet pillow bitters.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Squad death match is for cleft pallet pillow bitters.



I just need to win 4 more to unlock weapon


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I heard the same complaints on Reddit and what not about Squad DM, just maybe not put quite like only the Mailman can. Lack of or, at best, difficulty with communication is the major factor for sure but also the maps just don't jibe so well with that mode (though you could make the argument that many don't jibe so well with Conquest relative to Rush, either). 

And the unlock kinda sucks anyway apparently.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I heard the same complaints on Reddit and what not about Squad DM, just maybe not put quite like only the Mailman can. Lack of or, at best, difficulty with communication is the major factor for sure but also the maps just don't jibe so well with that mode (though you could make the argument that many don't jibe so well with Conquest relative to Rush, either).
> 
> And the unlock kinda sucks anyway apparently.



the l85 is nice, it just seems disappointing next to the famas, which is over powered. (next nerf is my guess)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/15yq3.jpg



well.......OMGWTFBBQ! IS THIS MEAN WE WILL HAVE XMAS DLC!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/15yq3.jpg



Cause nothing says "Christmas" like blowing a man's brains out with a precision high powered rifle.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## boise49ers (Dec 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just need to win 4 more to unlock weapon


My son had the same problem last week. Took him like two days to get the L85A2  for the exact same reason. 
Horrible squads and people camped at the M-coms. I haven't even asked if that gun was worth the aggravation


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like the answer is a resounding "no" but to each their own. And some have more time than others for such things, of course.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2011)

It's still the only gun I'm really stoked about unlocking, as it was my favorite weapon in BF2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> It's still the only gun I'm really stoked about unlocking, as it was my favorite weapon in BF2.



You're begging me to go, you're begging me stay
Why do you hurt me so bad?
It would help me to know
Do I stand in your way, or am I the best thing you've had?
Believe me, believe me, I can't tell you why
But I'm trapped by your love, and I'm chained to your side
FRAG OUT!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> It's still the only gun I'm really stoked about unlocking, as it was my favorite weapon in BF2.



Ok though that doesn't mean it will be or feel like the BF2 one though. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Some of us a lot more then others
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Pablo but who is it on TPU? I can't seem to like him to anyone?


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know Pablo but who is it on TPU? I can't seem to like him to anyone?


Well who is the most excitable and has to be calmed down like they do with Pablo ? 
Come one man you can figure it out. Hell he'll probably chime in soon now


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> It's still the only gun I'm really stoked about unlocking, as it was my favorite weapon in BF2.



Let the spoon go Alex. Somethings men were just not designed to understand.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Let the spoon go Alex. Somethings men were just not designed to understand.



It reminds him of when Erocker, Him and I would spoon.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It reminds him of when Erocker, Him and I would spoon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2011)

*Yes*. Just went 17-2 on Wake jrks.org against a bunch of those dudes. Total carnage with the T-90 and the AAW or whatever that huge US transport is. Really needed that after sucking ass last two days. One of those bastards did knife me though.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 23, 2011)

twitter.com/TomasDanko: "Comrose 2.0 will launch in February, eventhough some previous patches included part of the functionality. Submission procedures are slow."

twitter.com/fausto412: "@TomasDanko ooooh goodie. what's coming in commo 2.0?"

twitter.com/TomasDanko: "@fausto412 Basically a more old school and complete manual comrose including some more commands."


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2011)

If anyone is having lower frame rates and would like some more, but have Motion Blur on. Turn it off. Found out today by turning that off that i got average about 15 more FPS in BF3


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2011)

I hate SQDM i never win. i get Ace squad and or top gunner for my squad usually in the teens but never win.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I hate SQDM i never win. i get Ace squad and or top gunner for my squad usually in the teens but never win.



haha. i need to win 5 to get the L85. i was just about to play, but no one is on!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2011)

*Because it wont let me post a signature*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2011)

lame, was winning a SQDM by like 20 kills we had 40 and then the server crashes. i refresh my browser and its like UPDATE IN PROGRESS!

RAGE


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 23, 2011)

Just unlocked the L85, pretty good gun but it comes with the 12x scope by default.  Its a bit much. lol.  The acog 4x is perfect for it.    Just need to play karkand now and it bf2 on steriods.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2011)

Off today; about to play for a bit.

Edit: Hah Brandon is still on there chugging away at Squad DM. I think I'd rather flay myself.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 23, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Just unlocked the L85, pretty good gun but it comes with the 12x scope by default.  Its a bit much. lol.  The acog 4x is perfect for it.    Just need to play karkand now and it bf2 on steriods.



Take the scope off. The iron sight is not bad.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I hate SQDM i never win. i get Ace squad and or top gunner for my squad usually in the teens but never win.



TPU will help you with that. 2 to 4 of us in one squad should get 5 wins no issue. Chaotic and Haru helped me get my last 3 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ill be on tonight too if yall wanna scrap.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 23, 2011)

if you need a plow, just send me a pm im sitting at home for the next 12 days without anything to do...dam christmas vacation...*sigh*..... but i pretty much slaughter everything in my path...lol

Edit: y ou guys wil need to play on a euro server with me, my internets kinda bad


----------



## sildar (Dec 23, 2011)

New to the forums, but definitely would love having more targe-...er, teammates to play with. Applied to TechRejects.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 23, 2011)

sildar said:


> New to the forums, but definitely would love having more targe-...er, teammates to play with. Applied to TechRejects.



welcome feel free to add me to battlelog


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2011)

sildar said:


> New to the forums, but definitely would love having more targe-...er, teammates to play with. Applied to TechRejects.



Did you add your name to the list? Because I dont add anyone thats not on the list or a known member.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 23, 2011)

Last and final day hope you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Last and final day hope you guys enjoyed it!



Whats more amazing then what you showed  is the fact you played the music I hear in my head when I PLAY BF3. That video is like a window into my mind!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 23, 2011)

thats a awesome video i do that sometimes when im bored...but im not a showoff...


----------



## sildar (Dec 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you add your name to the list? Because I dont add anyone thats not on the list or a known member.



I did!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2011)

sildar said:


> I did!



Cool! Ill add you tonight if no one else has by then.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to TPU.


----------



## sildar (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks! You lot seem pretty cool, lots of good info here.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 23, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Take the scope off. The iron sight is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> TPU will help you with that. 2 to 4 of us in one squad should get 5 wins no issue. Chaotic and Haru helped me get my last 3 if I am not mistaken.



any combination of me, chaotic, triptex, or highway should be sufficient. just play medic and don't let them get the LAV.

and don't get ufgy banned.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2011)

*Associates of Death*

I raised a platoon called Associates of Death (for obvious reasons).


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2011)

Fhrope said:


> Last and final day hope you guys enjoyed it!



Thanks again for the last 12 videos, I have to say that Day 4, 10 and 12 are my favorite.  My son always wants to watch #4, the jet swap.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2011)

IDK how to embedded youtube videos but this is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IcK9ZPp8-E


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> IDK how to embedded youtube videos but this is awesome.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IcK9ZPp8-E



Hows the GPU doing man?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> IDK how to embedded youtube videos but this is awesome.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IcK9ZPp8-E



[yt]-IcK9ZPp8-E[/yt]


It's all ways the set of letters/numbers after the "watch?v= With what you do normally with [--]you add yt[/--]


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 23, 2011)

man i honesty think someon of these videos are set up, like i know that bradley one with the helicopter was set up. its obvious, but it just seems like these are all setup, not that there not cool, just meh


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

They're myth busting videos. They're meant to be set up.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

Just got a crash using the newest beta drivers


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Just got a crash using the newest beta drivers
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111223/Untitled.png



did you do a full clean driver install with driver sweeper?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah the AMD 12.1 "Preview" gave me occasional bsods I'm now on 11.12.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 24, 2011)

I unlocked the L85
I found a good server with low tickets, so it doesn't take forever.

[SLKRS] Karkland - SQDM Only - LOW TICKETS (20)


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 24, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I unlocked the L85
> I found a good server with low tickets, so it doesn't take forever.
> 
> [SLKRS] Karkland - SQDM Only - LOW TICKETS (20)



trip and I joined a 2 ticket server once... retarded. completely stupid.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> did you do a full clean driver install with driver sweeper?



Sure did it did that when loading into a new map after about 4 games.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> trip and I joined a 2 ticket server once... retarded. completely stupid.



Less so than a round of Squad DM with regular ticket number.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

Took me two days to get 5 squad DM wins. I kept getting on shit teams


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Took me two days to get 5 squad DM wins. I kept getting on shit teams



I know, I was there for the round you unlocked it
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/12235230/1/247532245/

You had one hell of a day, yesterday.  I'm not sure if anyone has unlocked so many awesome guns, as well as ranked up as much, in one day.  Nice job


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I know, I was there for the round you unlocked it
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/12235230/1/247532245/
> 
> You had one hell of a day, yesterday.  I'm not sure if anyone has unlocked so many awesome games, as well as ranked up as much, in one day.  Nice job



Me and my sister were taking turns on rounds. We would ALT+Tab and figure out what we needed for the next assignments LOL


----------



## digibucc (Dec 24, 2011)

anyone that doesn't have it fyi, battlefield is $20 off (so $40 total) at Direct2Drive today only.

here is the linky


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 25, 2011)

digibucc said:


> anyone that doesn't have it fyi, battlefield is $20 off (so $40 total) at Direct2Drive today only.
> 
> here is the linky



the unfortunate fact is that no one that does not already own the game is going to read 410 pages into this thread.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 25, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> any combination of me, chaotic, triptex, or highway should be sufficient. just play medic and don't let them get the LAV.
> 
> and don't get ufgy banned.



Low blow brah 

Again, I'll be happy to help anyone rank up anything....when I get back on the 28th/29th.

Yo Phenom....Operation Just Friends didn't turn out how I was hoping....


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2011)

I had no idea I was playing BF3 with a bunch of girls.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 25, 2011)

digibucc said:


> anyone that doesn't have it fyi, battlefield is $20 off (so $40 total) at Direct2Drive today only.
> 
> here is the linky



OMFG where've you been.


I blame you for everything that's gone wrong,


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I had no idea I was playing BF3 with a bunch of girls.



why ? you´ve been "pin" down ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2011)

Aw, the server changed to Back to Karkland only.   I wanted to show my bro how much more awesome BF3 is than MW3 but couldn't connect.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 25, 2011)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Low blow brah
> 
> Again, I'll be happy to help anyone rank up anything....when I get back on the 28th/29th.
> 
> Yo Phenom....Operation Just Friends didn't turn out how I was hoping....



wait, are you talking about that one girl who wanted to see you when you visited? hahah, ill be ready to hear the story when you get back


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2011)

Yo I need you guys to help me report this piece of shit to EA in the near future because doing so on his Battlelog page right now gives a goddamn error (of course).  He is the most blatant hacker I have run into in 15 years of online gaming. I joined and spawned in our main only to die instantly along with others and I think from a pistol. He was 153-0 when I left. He has 7500 kills and 63 deaths. That's almost 125 KDR.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/BlackShadez/#


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yo I need you guys to help me report this piece of shit to EA in the near future because doing so on his Battlelog page right now gives a goddamn error (of course).  He is the most blatant hacker I have run into in 15 years of online gaming. I joined and spawned in our main only to die instantly along with others and I think from a pistol. He was 153-0 when I left. He has 7500 kills and 63 deaths. That's almost 125 KDR.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/BlackShadez/#



i wish i'm that good.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2011)

You mean that maladjusted and pathetic.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You mean that maladjusted and pathetic.



I tried Live Chat.



> You are now ready to chat with Samarth.
> Samarth:
> Thank you for contacting Origin Help. My name is Samarth. How may I assist you today?
> you:
> ...


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yo I need you guys to help me report this piece of shit to EA in the near future because doing so on his Battlelog page right now gives a goddamn error (of course).  He is the most blatant hacker I have run into in 15 years of online gaming. I joined and spawned in our main only to die instantly along with others and I think from a pistol. He was 153-0 when I left. He has 7500 kills and 63 deaths. That's almost 125 KDR.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/BlackShadez/#



sorry, but most blatant hacker goes to the guy using god mode in BC2 to simultaneously kill and revive everyone on both teams (while pulling them around to different locations around the map) Highway and I actually did well that round..  it would seem utter chaos suits us.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 26, 2011)

BF3 currently $35 from Amazon.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 26, 2011)

*I am giving away back to karkand for free*

Hey guys, just to give some encouragement to those who are thinking of buying the game I am giving away a free back to karkand promo code redeemable only on purchase of BF3, now this code only works for new purchases so if you already have BF3 but not karkand unfortunately it won't work. So if there are any TPUers who is contemplating to buy the game let me know and I might be able to set you up with a free expansion pack as well .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> sorry, but most blatant hacker goes to the guy using god mode in BC2 to simultaneously kill and revive everyone on both teams (while pulling them around to different locations around the map) Highway and I actually did well that round..  it would seem utter chaos suits us.



LOL well I did say that *I* had run into. The report works now if anyone want to do so on his Battlelog page.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/BlackShadez/#

Though, like with all the people on this server last night, I don't understand why you would stay and play there while this was going on.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2011)

You are so right. I ran into one guy who had a 152-1 K/D. My son managed to kill the bastard for the second time. I went to his page and he had like 8000 points/minute. How is it possible that these guys are not punkbustered?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2011)

Because PunkBuster only catches the people that don't cheat.  My friend got PB kicked 3 times last night in three different servers.  He had to manually reinstall PB to fix it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2011)

^ It's not really that bad dude. Obviously a better solution is required if such blatant cheats like this are still so possible but it would be so much worse without PB. And again while every now and then I see people I suspect (more often that others suspect tho and maybe they are just getting owned)  but never this obvious before and I play daily often always on different servers.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You mean that maladjusted and pathetic.


Yeah I don't get how that would fun at all. He has no favorite weapon which is strange and no vehicle kills or disables. I'm gonna count the deaths in the a hi-kill round and see if it even matches what he has, Strange looking stats. 

Yeah like I figured it doesn't even add up to the deaths. 
Maybe it doesn't post the ones who drop out early because of the prick hacking ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 27, 2011)

It was a wierd hack. I spawned in our main and died by him along with some teammates immediately. I think with a pistol it said.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 27, 2011)

anyone know why my sounds goes out every once in a while? it goes out but comes back when i get into heavy battle or move to a different location


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 27, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> anyone know why my sounds goes out every once in a while? it goes out but comes back when i get into heavy battle or move to a different location


Is it on Wartapes ? I can't even use Wartapes on my Digital surround. Works on the headset, 
but is horrible on Dolby Digital. Try switching the audio setting around and see what happens.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 27, 2011)

we need some kittens in the game.
I love killin' me some kittens 

I've been having too much fun playing Tribes xD


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2011)

As a cat owner, you concern me. 



Shooting bad guys on the other hand, I'm all for.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 27, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Shooting bad guys on the other hand, I'm all for.


You referring to shooting U.S marines or russians?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2011)

"Bad guys" is point of view.   But being as I'm an American I'm more inclined to say the "Russians" are the bad guys. 

But I'm sure a Russian BF3 player would say the same about us Americans. It's not really the point I was getting across. Mistreating an animal and mistreating a human are two different things. 

Anyways, that's not really the whole point of this clubhouse in the first place. 

What's the teamspeak server everyone's been using of late? I need to pop in a play with you guys sometime.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 27, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyways, that's not really the whole point of this clubhouse in the first place.



you're right, the point of this clubhouse is to find out how many kittens can die from 1 bullet while ejecting from a plane and changing kits while both reviving and killing some MOAR kittens using BF3's frostbyte 2 engine.

Stay tuned for Christmyth #32


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2011)

i think this game is going to have to take a back seat for now. SKYRIM!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 27, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> we need some kittens in the game.
> I love killin' me some kittens



growing up, i always wanted to be a vet. til i learned there was more to being a vet than just putting down cats all day.

...

now i want to be a pediatrician.
(Anthony Jeselnik)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> growing up, i always wanted to be a vet. til i learned there was more to being a vet than just putting down cats all day.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I wanted to be a fighter pilot. No joke. Now I just wanna fap without fear of getting a computer virus.


----------



## Fhrope (Dec 27, 2011)

Unlimited mines for the last time, Had some leftover explosions from before the patch, me and sloish were at it again.

Enjoy


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 27, 2011)

man im like $2 away from purchasing this game. cant get the amazon deal as i dont have a credit card but i got $57 in my paypal just waiting for a promo code


----------



## technicks (Dec 27, 2011)

Why don't you just buy a key on Ebay?


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 27, 2011)

technicks said:


> Why don't you just buy a key on Ebay?



just barely did just that. just waiting on the key now.


----------



## trickson (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok Thanks to a TPU member ( I can not thank you enough ) Wrigleyvillain I have BF3 !! It is the BEST game I have ever played . I am a total noob too . I still can not figure out just how to fly the helicopter yet . I keep crashing !!! My system plays it flawlessly as well not one hiccup or any thing . I notice that it uses a ton of RAM 74% and all 4 cores up to 90% !!! Any one care to tell me just how to fly in co-op I can not get past it !


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> Ok Thanks to a TPU member ( I can not thank you enough ) Wrigleyvillain I have BF3 !! It is the BEST game I have ever played . I am a total noob too . I still can not figure out just how to fly the helicopter yet . I keep crashing !!! My system plays it flawlessly as well not one hiccup or any thing . I notice that it uses a ton of RAM 74% and all 4 cores up to 90% !!! Any one care to tell me just how to fly in co-op I can not get past it !



Same usage on my machine as well. BF3 is a freaking pig. 

As for flying the Heli, if your are using the keyboard, try using wasd/arrow keys. Forget the mouse completely. You have to be gentle with the heli's, too much pitch/roll and you'll put 'er right into a cliff face.


----------



## trickson (Dec 27, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Same usage on my machine as well. BF3 is a freaking pig.
> 
> As for flying the Heli, if your are using the keyboard, try using wasd/arrow keys. Forget the mouse completely. You have to be gentle with the heli's, too much pitch/roll and you'll put 'er right into a cliff face.



LOL . Yeah a massive one at that , Good thing my computer can handle it and very very well I might add . 

Yeah I keep going right into the ground or the cliff ! Ok I will keep trying . 
Oh and any one that wants to friend me I am trickson800 . Apparently trickson was taken ! 

Well got some what of a handle on it killed lots of things flying the helicopter but ended up getting shot down ! I was in the air for a good 10min man that one is long ! supper cool graphics !!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2011)

Ballin on a Dime n a Quarter!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yea I have mentioned that the new 8GB is like the old 4GB was the sweet spot


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 27, 2011)

downloading now!! w00t!!


----------



## trickson (Dec 27, 2011)

I can not believe it 93% memory usage with 90-100% CPU usage ! WTH ??? Now I think it is the servers but the MP I was playing was all glitchy and way to bad to play had to exit !


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> I can not believe it 93% memory usage with 90-100% CPU usage ! WTH ??? Now I think it is the servers but the MP I was playing was all glitchy and way to bad to play had to exit !



BF3 likes more than 4gb of RAM. Perhaps your CPU is showing some age as well. You may have to turn down your settings.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 27, 2011)

that sucks hopefully a patch fixes that.


----------



## trickson (Dec 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> BF3 likes more than 4gb of RAM. Perhaps your CPU is showing some age as well. You may have to turn down your settings.


Boy don't I know it . Man I do not know what exactly to turn down though .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im joining a game now if anyone wants to play


----------



## trickson (Dec 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> BF3 likes more than 4gb of RAM. Perhaps your CPU is showing some age as well. You may have to turn down your settings.



I do not think that my CPU is showing it's age just yet . I mean it eats this game up but good . I do not have any issues other than slow servers .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 28, 2011)

Add me under battlecom 
brandonwh64


----------



## trickson (Dec 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Add me under battlecom
> brandonwh64



I have to eat right now ! I will be there in an hour .


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> Ok Thanks to a TPU member ( I can not thank you enough ) Wrigleyvillain I have BF3 !! It is the BEST game I have ever played . I am a total noob too . I still can not figure out just how to fly the helicopter yet . I keep crashing !!! My system plays it flawlessly as well not one hiccup or any thing . I notice that it uses a ton of RAM 74% and all 4 cores up to 90% !!! Any one care to tell me just how to fly in co-op I can not get past it !



I found that once I starting using the MAV to run people over, that flying the helicopters was cake. Before that I was like you and crashed most of the time.


----------



## trickson (Dec 28, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I found that once I starting using the MAV to run people over, that flying the helicopters was cake. Before that I was like you and crashed most of the time.



LOL Yeah ! Well I am still getting the hang of it . MAN I LOVE THIS GAME !!!!!!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> LOL Yeah ! Well I am still getting the hang of it . MAN I LOVE THIS GAME !!!!!!



It can get slightly addicting


----------



## trickson (Dec 28, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> It can get slightly addicting



Yes it can !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I found that once I starting using the MAV to run people over, that flying the helicopters was cake. Before that I was like you and crashed most of the time.


I used the co-op mission to set the controls to how I instinctually want to use them.  I ended up with the mouse controlling yaw (x) and pitch (y) and the keyboard controlling roll (left/right) and altitude (up/down).  It makes her real easy to keep level for me and even easier to manuever.  Adapt the controls to what your brain wants to do.  The default controls suck.

The problem is, most maps only have one or two helicopters and someone else always takes them.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I used the co-op mission to fine tune my controls and set the controls to how I instinctually want to use them.  I ended up with the mouse controlling yaw (x) and pitch (y) and the keyboard controlling roll (left/right) and altitude (up/down).  It makes her real easy to keep level for me and even easier to manuever.  Adapt the controls to what your brain wants to do.  The default controls suck.
> 
> The problem is, most maps only have one or two helicopters and someone else always takes them.



How???? That's exactly how I want my controls set but for some reason it sets my yaw(x) inverted!! I move the mouse left and it goes right! Makes it impossible for me to fly so I have barely touched any choppers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2011)

You have to go to the general control options and check invert flight mouse some such.  Unfortunately, it applies to jets too.  I ended up changing jets to WASD and arrows i think becuase jets I want inverted, helicopters I don't.  I'm hoping Xbox360 controllers work on BF3 and i'll move jets to it instead.

I don't have the game open right now but I know its in there.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 28, 2011)

I got the game for xmas and did a few rounds of co op lastnight, I was useless in the chopper using mouse and keys so i set it up on my PS2 pad and it was so much easyer, managed to do the chopper lvl on hard.

@FordGT90Concept I think the xbox pads work out of the box for BF3 because i have to use an xbox pad emulator thing to get the game to detect my ps2 pad and converter. If i don't use the xbox pad emulator thing then my pad dosen't get detected at all.

The best part  about this game is you can map so many diffrent buttons and even map multiple functions to the same button.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> Boy don't I know it . Man I do not know what exactly to turn down though .



Try to lower or turn off your MSAA Deferred settings if you have them on, I am pretty sure it will give you a big boost in performance overall, use Post AA by itself instead and see what kind of results you get.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 28, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Same usage on my machine as well. BF3 is a freaking pig.
> 
> As for flying the Heli, if your are using the keyboard, try using wasd/arrow keys. Forget the mouse completely. You have to be gentle with the heli's, too much pitch/roll and you'll put 'er right into a cliff face.



to each his own, but I find stock controls in heli are the best.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> to each his own, but I find stock controls in heli are the best.



after trying to masturbate the heli, I too found the stock control to be the best.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> I do not think that my CPU is showing it's age just yet . I mean it eats this game up but good . I do not have any issues other than slow servers .



I thought the same with my Q9550 @ 3.8GHz /w 2x 5850's avg 60 - 100fps on mid... It played it close to my i7 970 @ 4.0ghz /w gtx480 avg 60 - 80fps on mid... I finally upgraded my Q9550 to a 2600k and... WOW was i wrong at how much my Q9550 was holding back my 5850's in CF!.. Now I'm avg 100 - 130fps on mid.. I mean it's like night and day and my 2600k is still at stock settings.. Not for long though..hehehe


----------



## trickson (Dec 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I thought the same with my Q9550 @ 3.8GHz /w 2x 5850's avg 60 - 100fps on mid... It played it close to my i7 970 @ 4.0ghz /w gtx480 avg 60 - 80fps on mid... I finally upgraded my Q9550 to a 2600k and... WOW was i wrong at how much my Q9550 was holding back my 5850's in CF!.. Now I'm avg 100 - 130fps on mid.. I mean it's like night and day and my 2600k is still at stock settings.. Not for long though..hehehe



Yeah well I have to play with what I have . It runs the game great not one problem at all . As far as FPS goes as long as it is good and smooth ( And it is ) I am fine with it . It can take up all the resources it wants to as long as it runs the game smooth .


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah well I have to play with what I have . It runs the game great not one problem at all . As far as FPS goes as long as it is good and smooth ( And it is ) I am fine with it . It can take up all the resources it wants to as long as it runs the game smooth .



  Yea man your system should play it just fine, but when you do upgrade down the road you'll see the difference on those 5770's.  plus that extra 400mhz over mine is nice! I ran my q9550 at 4.0ghz a few times... but it didn't like to for long.. I believe it was more of a ram issue on my setup than the processor not being able to handle it.


----------



## trickson (Dec 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea man your system should play it just fine, but when you do upgrade down the road you'll see the difference on those 5770's.  plus that extra 400mhz over mine is nice! I ran my q9550 at 4.0ghz a few times... but it didn't like to for long.. I believe it was more of a ram issue on my setup than the processor not being able to handle it.



Yeah I need to see if I can get some more RAM ( The same stuff I have that is ) I am going to ask my brother if he can get me some . I hope he can it would be cool to have 8 gigs of ram in this setup . 
I am officially addicted to this game !  
I know I have to play MP to get things and all that but for the last 3 hours now I have been doing the missions ! Man the graphics in this game are intense !  The game play is like nothing I have ever experienced in any other game . I am BLOWN AWAY !


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll probably be back on BF3 after the Holidays.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad ur enjoying it dude! Be back in
Town tomorrow we'll play some coop which I haven't done yet.


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Glad ur enjoying it dude! Be back in
> Town tomorrow we'll play some coop which I haven't done yet.



Sweet . I am finding this game so cool MAN ! I got to PFC ! This game is just way too cool ! Thank You again !!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2011)

My pleasure.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there upgrades for guns later on that increase the damage?  Seems like everytime I get in a 1-on-1 firefight, I end up dead. Usually the advantage is mine too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep, it's called better internet  Can anybody confirm if the release still uses client-side hit detection?


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is there upgrades for guns later on that increase the damage?  Seems like everytime I get in a 1-on-1 firefight, I end up dead. Usually the advantage is mine too.



Yeah I get that too ! Man I shoot the hell out of them and one hit and I am DEAD !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Yep, it's called better internet  Can anybody confirm if the release still uses client-side hit detection?


The only way I could get better internet is to move and that isn't going to happen any time soon.  What sucks is that I never have the right weapon for the situation I find myself in.  If I have a sniper, I'll inevitably get involved in a close quarters combat situation.  If I have a shotgun, my targets are often more for sniper range.  If I have an assault rifle, I should have a shotgun because they're right in front of my face.  Irony owns me.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 29, 2011)

Think i'm getting the hang of this game now:


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only way I could get better internet is to move and that isn't going to happen any time soon.  What sucks is that I never have the right weapon for the situation I find myself in.  If I have a sniper, I'll inevitably get involved in a close quarters combat situation.  If I have a shotgun, my targets are often more for sniper range.  If I have an assault rifle, I should have a shotgun because they're right in front of my face.  Irony owns me.



you should always carry a sidearm that compliments your primary. when I roll with a shotgun, or  even a pdw, I carry the .44 scoped because it has range. when I carry a mid to long range rifle, I use the m93r.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 29, 2011)

Amazing game! I'm hooked too. Hardcore only for me though lol

I'm a C4 man - got my 100th kill with it last night.

Seems the Battle Reports are slightly broken - I play pretty much on hardcore only but all my games say Normal in the report. 

FordGT: It might also be worth making sure you have no mods on guns that may give you away. I don't use scopes, lights or lasers; I just use reflex sight and a foregrip. I use extended mag on the M249 too. When I stopped using all the lasers and lights, my score started climbing fast and I've been consistently coming top of the board-ish. Maybe it's a coincidence and I got much better at the same time, but it might be worth a try 

But yea, enemies always give themselves away to me and when I saw how easy it is to spot an enemy that's using a scope or laser, I decided not to use them again.


----------



## kg4icg (Dec 29, 2011)

I made full bird last night, now going for the 100 hr mark. "WebsterRC"


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 29, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Amazing game! I'm hooked too. Hardcore only for me though lol
> 
> I'm a C4 man - got my 100th kill with it last night.
> 
> ...



as far as this goes, a suppressor is far more important. unsuppressed guns make you show up on enemies mini map. its a good way to get stabbed.


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

What I am finding that sucks like all online games my crappy shit internet connection . It is like jittery and choppy you just cant play a game like this ! I get 1Mps too ! I do notice I have no ping . Most of the time the game starts out fine then it ends up like this . Pisses me off so much I can not find out what is doing this at all !


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> as far as this goes, a suppressor is far more important. unsuppressed guns make you show up on enemies mini map. its a good way to get stabbed.



That's also worth a try, good point 
The thing is, a scope or laser etc. shows your position to the enemy before you've even taken a shot so I don't mind showing up on the minimap after shooting, just as long as they don't see me coming. I don't use suppressors personally as I need all the power I can get and I don't like the added muzzle climb. I'm also constantly checking my six and moving so it's not a problem for me.
Just goes back to what everyone's been saying; to each his own


----------



## digibucc (Dec 29, 2011)

1Mbs is bandwidth, not latency. it doesn't really matter in online gaming as long as you are over 100k/s or so(much less for most games). in other words it's not the amount of information (bandwidth, 1Mbps) , it's the speed the information travels at (ping). latency is degradation of quality, so more latency equals higher ping. they are not interchangeable but similar.

go to speedtest.net and report back your ping (not speed). try a server wherever the BF3 servers you are trying to connect to are for a more accurate idea.


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

It doesn't look that bad to me ! Why the heck is it in game play ?


----------



## digibucc (Dec 29, 2011)

wow, no it's not. 25ms is good. i try for under 30 but anything under 60 is fine. people play with 100 and own me  but i wouldn't go much higher comfortably.

did you do the test selecting a location near to where the servers you connect to are?

how much did the ping jump around while the test was being performed?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd say it's not the ping it's your machine. 4GB is not enough for this game. As you say it starts fine in time it will fill your RAM. Try lower your settings and try again.


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> wow, no it's not. 25ms is good. i try for under 30 but anything under 60 is fine. people play with 100 and own me  but i wouldn't go much higher comfortably.
> 
> did you do the test selecting a location near to where the servers you connect to are?
> 
> how much did the ping jump around while the test was being performed?



Well I did the test and I guess it picks the one for you .


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> I'd say it's not the ping it's your machine. 4GB is not enough for this game. As you say it starts fine in time it will fill your RAM. Try lower your settings and try again.



Lower what settings ?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 29, 2011)

In game. Do you have msaa enabled?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 29, 2011)

In Battlelog, set your region if you haven't. Always sort by lowest ping and play in those servers. I just about refuse to play in servers over 60 ping. It's not entirely accurate, but it's a start.


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> In game. Do you have msaa enabled?



I am not sure . I will check and see . Should I disable it ? Ok I set every thing to medium and turned off MSAA . 



DanishDevil said:


> In Battlelog, set your region if you haven't. Always sort by lowest ping and play in those servers. I just about refuse to play in servers over 60 ping. It's not entirely accurate, but it's a start.



Ok I will check this as well and set it to 60 pings and see . I set my region to USA and I do not know how to set the ping filter but I can see green and yellow and looked for servers with the green and low ping and well going to try it out now .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> you should always carry a sidearm that compliments your primary. when I roll with a shotgun, or  even a pdw, I carry the .44 scoped because it has range. when I carry a mid to long range rifle, I use the m93r.





scaminatrix said:


> FordGT: It might also be worth making sure you have no mods on guns that may give you away. I don't use scopes, lights or lasers; I just use reflex sight and a foregrip. I use extended mag on the M249 too. When I stopped using all the lasers and lights, my score started climbing fast and I've been consistently coming top of the board-ish. Maybe it's a coincidence and I got much better at the same time, but it might be worth a try
> 
> But yea, enemies always give themselves away to me and when I saw how easy it is to spot an enemy that's using a scope or laser, I decided not to use them again.


I don't have any gun accessories unlocked yet. We always play conquest so I always find myself in a vehicle. 

Oh maybe that's why everyone finds me using the M39 EMR.  It's scoped, but the people I was shooting at were so freaking far away.  Then again...


Black Haru said:


> as far as this goes, a suppressor is far more important. unsuppressed guns make you show up on enemies mini map. its a good way to get stabbed.


I was trying to snipe a sniper and got raped by a helicopter. Maybe I really, REALLY need a supressor. XD

I guess it's more dying for me until it gets unlocked. 


Oh, and does anyone know what the gray, blue, or green ring around the player avatar means especially in the battle report?


----------



## trickson (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok got it fixed now . Thank you . Till I can get some more RAM that is LOL .It works great now . Got the RAM usage down to 80% !


----------



## Shihab (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all ! I finally managed to get my copy of BF3 (yay!), I popped in the disk more than 24 hours ago, yet I still can't run the game ! Tell me again, why does the patch distribution has to be through Origin ? Specially the 3.9 gig one !


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 30, 2011)

17 minutes left on my 14.9GB download/reinstall.  I'm soon to be loading levels lightning fast off my new SSD.

Now that my download is nearly complete, I'm wishing I would have selected the option to keep the installer file, maybe it's not too late, I'll have to check.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 30, 2011)

i havent had a ram issue at all. but i have 8gb. everything runs super smooth on ultra high settings


----------



## trickson (Dec 30, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> i havent had a ram issue at all. but i have 8gb. everything runs super smooth on ultra high settings



Well LA DE DA !


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 30, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> 17 minutes left on my 14.9GB download/reinstall.  I'm soon to be loading levels lightning fast off my new SSD.
> 
> Now that my download is nearly complete, I'm wishing I would have selected the option to keep the installer file, maybe it's not too late, I'll have to check.



One of the main reasons I got a hardcopy of the game. Have not had to re-download this massive game. Even the 3.9gb patch is a pain imo.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Amazing game! I'm hooked too. Hardcore only for me though lol
> 
> I'm a C4 man - got my 100th kill with it last night.
> 
> ...



Game name please


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Game name please



Same name, of course  I'm same name everywhere. If it ain't scam, it ain't me


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Same name, of course  I'm same name everywhere. If it ain't scam, it ain't me



Don't try and scam us


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

Add me as a friend on BF3 and watch me steal your medals


----------



## Shihab (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an alternative way to download and install the 3.9GB patch ? Origin is acting a b*tch. I've downloaded like 12GB of the same patch over and over again, Origin always suddenly stops near the end and then does nothing. Restarting origin it starts the downloading process from the beginning ! It already took me 6+ hours in the the last try to download it 
Thought I'de ask here in case someone has a quick solution before making a new thread.

Edit: Tried reinstalling both the game and the client. Also restarted my system and the client many times. didn't help :'(


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 30, 2011)

I found this for you.

http://falconevo-blog.no-ip.org/index.php/battlefield-3-manual-patch-install/

proceed at own risk...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 31, 2011)

Just had a great round!!! 

K/D 33/13 Yeah!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2011)

Karl is never free.   I might have to join up with some of you guys to get my BF3 fill. XD




Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Just had a great round!!!
> 
> K/D 33/13 Yeah!!!!!


Which game mode?  Conquest, I never see much more than 20 kills before it's game over.


----------



## trickson (Dec 31, 2011)

Just made lance corporal 3 stars !!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 31, 2011)

ROFL


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2011)

Funny how it's always one random guy and everyone else is oblivious to it. XD


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 31, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Funny how it's always one random guy and everyone else is oblivious to it. XD



The description stated that they were doing it behind their Team leaders' back while they waited for them to finish their meetings with their' Iraqi counterparts. They never noticed either. ^_^

Im hopping on BF3 for a few rounds


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 31, 2011)

Need help on Rush!!!! Currently my team fuckin sucks major ass and there seems to be 2 besides me tops that even bother to attack them MCOMS. We always lose


----------



## Millennium (Dec 31, 2011)

56k points in one round  Granted it was a 1200 ticket metro server! But Yay !


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 31, 2011)

my team can not win. I am consistently top 1 or 2 on my team every round. I need assistance from TPU!!!!   Associated_Death is my tag


----------



## trickson (Dec 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> my team can not win. I am consistently top 1 or 2 on my team every round. I need assistance from TPU!!!!   Associated_Death is my tag



I am not very good but I have been seeing myself ending up with the top 8 as of late .


----------



## Millennium (Dec 31, 2011)

Just a heads up for those of you using a FXAA injector with BF3 .... just tried this one and the game is looking better then ever. It's just the stock FXAA injector with better settings AFAIK, it's not SMAA or anything fancy.

If you haven't tried this yet it makes a big difference to visuals and hardly costs any performance, much better then the built in post process AA. You need to turn the built in one off for best performance.

Small disclaimer: I am pretty sure PunkBuster do not approve these injectors. I haven't been kicked from a server yet (and been using it for weeks) but I have heard of people getting kicked for using this. So bear that in mind. No bans I've heard of, though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 31, 2011)

1 win 15 losses in 3 hours. estimate 5-6min a round


----------



## trickson (Dec 31, 2011)

I can not believe this . I have seen where I unloaded a clip into one guy NOTHING happened to him he shot me ONCE I went down like a bag of sand ! I take a tank shoot 10 times at one tank NOTHING one shot on mine and it is blown to pieces ! Some times it is so frustrating to play !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes though also pay attention to your crosshair it shows you if you are actually hitting. There are definitely cheaters out there but that isn't necessarily it. It's gonna take a fair amount of RPGs to destroy a Reactive Armored tank especially to the front or top areas. Mines are so effective because they damage from below (the soft underbelly heh). But still need two or even three to destroy.

We are talking a goddamn M1 Abrams or T-90. Should take a lot to destroy it, man.


----------



## trickson (Dec 31, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes though also pay attention to your crosshair it shows you if you are actually hitting or not. There are definitely cheaters out there but that isn't necessarily it. It's gonna take a fair amount of RPGs to destroy a Reactive Armored tank especially to the front or top areas. Mines are so effective because they damage from below (the soft underbelly heh). But still need two or even three to destroy.



Yeah my crosshairs are lit up every time still nothing happens to them but one shoot and I am dropped like a bad habit ! Even in the tank I come up from behind and let them have it the crosshairs all light up and shit but nothing ? Give me a break !


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 1, 2012)

Im on Lets Play!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2012)

Add and I'll join: FordGT90Concept

Karl is still too busy for BF3. 

Edit: Don't have Karkland. 

I assume Associated_Death is you, right?  That name isn't on the Google Docs form.

Edit: Edit: I'm buying Karkland.  Gonna have to get it eventually anyway.




Wrigleyvillain said:


> We are talking a goddamn M1 Abrams or T-90. Should take a lot to destroy it, man.


Depends on the armor and round, it could be one hit one kill/disable.

RPGs don't do shit against against M1s (worst case scenario is they immobilize it) but Javalin's will one-shot-kill virtually any tank on the battlefield (attacks where the armor is weakest--on the top).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 1, 2012)

trying to get the SQDM assignment BS by playing on a server where you win after 5 kills


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2012)

Aw, everyone is gone.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 1, 2012)

twitter.com/amazongames: "Only 7 hours left to get Crysis 2 for $10! Buy Crysis 2 today, *get Battlefield 3 for $24.99 tomorrow!* Link


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of people had asked for a new years special so I cooked up a little something for everyone

Happy new year to all and enjoy!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 1, 2012)

KRD I told you do that with people from TPU. Last two times I saw you on, playing you were by yourself and not on TS. Last night if you had joined TS, me and Crazy would have helped you get those wins.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 1, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> KRD I told you do that with people from TPU. Last two times I saw you on, playing you were by yourself and not on TS. Last night if you had joined TS, me and Crazy would have helped you get those wins.



When were you on? I was on from 7 AM to 7PM and then slept till 11 then went to wally world for refreshment. Ill be on today..... I was also on and off TS for most of the day. When i wasnt I had a party and voice on in battlelog


----------



## trickson (Jan 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> When were you on? I was on from 7 AM to 7PM and then slept till 11 then went to wally world for refreshment. Ill be on today..... I was also on and off TS for most of the day. When i wasnt I had a party and voice on in battlelog



Well I am open for a game and would like to join you . trickson800 . Just let me know when .


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm on now. Dont know what sever type ill be doing. Im on TS now


----------



## helloWorld (Jan 2, 2012)

So, for that danoc 1.2 FXAA injector, I am supposed to keep my MSAA at max and then turn the in-game post processing aa to off?

Then, I am supposed to have these files in the bf3.exe root folder and everything will be set?


----------



## Millennium (Jan 2, 2012)

You can turn off MSAA if you need the performance, but yes :]


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 2, 2012)

its hard to stay at a high ranking pace when your doing colonel service star ranks


----------



## helloWorld (Jan 2, 2012)

@Millenium, Thank You for that FXAA Injector suggestion. It really does work, and the game looks amazingly sharp combined with the game's 4x MSAA.

I don't think PunkBuster has a problem with the custom FXAA. I have been playing with it activated for around 30 minutes on a lot of different servers and I have had no problems.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2012)

trickson said:


> I can not believe this . I have seen where I unloaded a clip into one guy NOTHING happened to him he shot me ONCE I went down like a bag of sand ! I take a tank shoot 10 times at one tank NOTHING one shot on mine and it is blown to pieces ! Some times it is so frustrating to play !


^^^^this
I was in a server today and this happened the whole time. i'd hit like 10-15 times and they are still alive and get shot with a pistol once and die its BS. it's killing my K ratio which isnt that good to begin with. BUT I am getting quite good behind the wheel of the jet


----------



## purecain (Jan 2, 2012)

anyone in the uk having problems add 'purecain'... i'm usually on in the evening with a couple of pals...


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> ^^^^this
> I was in a server today and this happened the whole time. i'd hit like 10-15 times and they are still alive and get shot with a pistol once and die its BS. it's killing my K ratio which isnt that good to begin with. BUT I am getting quite good behind the wheel of the jet



Yeah it does suck ! I can not fly for beans yet . I always crash and can not figure out the controls at all .


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 2, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah it does suck ! I can not fly for beans yet . I always crash and can not figure out the controls at all .



I've had the game since release and still don't even have flares on the jet.
Yeah, I suck that badly with a jet. 

I'll probably  start playing again on the 2nd(aka today)


----------



## vega22 (Jan 2, 2012)

and you wouldnt let me in


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> [url]http://g.bf3stats.com/pc/dCWAQirs/marsey99.png[/url]
> 
> and you wouldnt let me in



Who said?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2012)

meh not that impressive its average.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 2, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh not that impressive its average.



so by your stats you are half as good as the avg? 

and you rejected me mailman.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 2, 2012)

nah im actually better then most in the TPU platoon where in matters Score Per Minute,

last i checked out of 60+ people  im in the top 10 

and in that respect yes I am better then you


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> so by your stats you are half as good as the avg?
> 
> and you rejected me mailman.



Did you put your name on the list?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 2, 2012)

purecain said:


> anyone in the uk having problems add 'purecain'... i'm usually on in the evening with a couple of pals...



Shall be adding you soon 



Scrizz said:


> I've had the game since release and still don't even have flares on the jet.
> Yeah, I suck that badly with a jet.



Same here, I hate them! I don't know how people can fly them 


I got an EPIC K : D ratio; 2,500 kills, 4,200 deaths


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the Stinger weaker or stronger than the RPG-7V2 and SMAW?


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah im actually better then most in the TPU platoon where in matters Score Per Minute,
> 
> last i checked out of 60+ people  im in the top 10
> 
> and in that respect yes I am better then you



You are far better than I am for sure !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2012)

Well as long as we are tooting our own horns I'm in the top 3% (6,131) of all players total in vehicle destroyed/kills percentage! 

(Yeah I owe this mainly to mines and the stinger in the early days but still...hee hee)


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well as long as we are tooting our own horns I'm in the top 3% (6,131) of all players total in vehicle destroyed/kills percentage!
> 
> (Yeah I owe this mainly to mines and the stinger in the early days but still...hee hee)



I don't even have a horn how can I toot it ?  Man I suck ! 
I should be getting more RAM from my brother tomorrow Then I will have 8Gb ! Will I be able to play this game on high ? As it is I can only play on medium settings in MP mode . CO-OP and SP I can play on ultra just fine . Any thought's as to what I can expect with 8GB of RAM and this game ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes with 8GB I think so. I tested with 4GB and was unplayable on my present settings (2X MSAA and High). Perhaps turn down shadows and use Post Proc AA instead of MSAA (kinda blurry to me but a much lower perf hit).

And that was actually pretty funny as there aren't any Jeep horns anymore like in BF2.

You will get better as you learn more about the game and the maps and get more unlocks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 2, 2012)

For me the switch to 8GB from 4 made all the difference from Ultra no MSAA, FXAA high to all maxed out. I'm on 1680x1050.


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes with 8GB I think so. I tested with 4GB and was unplayable on my present settings (2X MSAA and High). Perhaps turn down shadows and use Post Proc AA instead of MSAA (kinda blurry to me but a much lower perf hit).
> 
> And that was actually pretty funny as there aren't any Jeep horns anymore like in BF2.
> 
> You will get better as you learn more about the game and the maps and get more unlocks.



Cool Thank You . I can hardly wait to see this in MP on High . Well I hope


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 2, 2012)

zzzz





Crap Daddy said:


> For me the switch to 8GB from 4 made all the difference from Ultra no MSAA, FXAA high to all maxed out. I'm on 1680x1050.



Where can I get a USA version of FXAA. I found one that was foreign 
and makes it a little hard to set up  Getting an upgrade from 10 mbps 
to 50 tonight through my ISP. Hoping my ping gets a little better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I got an EPIC K : D ratio; 2,500 kills, 4,200 deaths


Ouch!



MoonPig said:


> Is the Stinger weaker or stronger than the RPG-7V2 and SMAW?


Stinger (US) is anti-air only.

RPG-7V2 (RU) and SMAW (US) are unguided rockets intended mostly for anti-vehicle role.  The two are more or less equal in the game.

If you want to take out something flying, take the Stinger.  Otherwise, take the RPG-7V2/SMAW.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> zzzz
> 
> Where can I get a USA version of FXAA. I found one that was foreign
> and makes it a little hard to set up  Getting an upgrade from 10 mbps
> to 50 tonight through my ISP. Hoping my ping gets a little better.



I was talking about Antialiasing post which is in fact FXAA.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 2, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> Stinger (US) is anti-air only.
> ...



Damn it, wanted to stick to one RPG no matter what side i was on. I take it the Javelin is the only one that's universal?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Damn it, wanted to stick to one RPG no matter what side i was on. I take it the Javelin is the only one that's universal?



Pretty much the only one, just the Javelin needs soflam etc. for air targets.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2012)

today I was in this train station. and this one guy found this one spot that he could stand and shoot us all upon spawn and there was nothing we could do at all. soon as we spawn we were shot dead. my whole team and it was a 64 man server. that dude must have an awesome K: D after today.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2012)

That sounds exactly like the hack I experienced. That dude was still active last I checked the other day. I don't think EA is really doing shit and if they are it's simply clearing stats not banning accounts.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone find the SA80 to be fairly inaccurate ?


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That sounds exactly like the hack I experienced. That dude was still active last I checked the other day. I don't think EA is really doing shit and if they are it's simply clearing stats not banning accounts.



Yeah it is people like this that make online gaming a joke . This is not fun . I was in games that when I unloaded a clip into them ( Crosshairs FLASHING LIKE MAD !!! ) they hit me with one shot from a pistol I went down like a bag of sand . Any time this happens I leave I just leave !


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah does anyone know how to report hackers or whatnot??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> yeah does anyone know how to report hackers or whatnot??



goto their profile and click the ! in the top right corner. then explain what they are doing to hack.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah it is people like this that make online gaming a joke . This is not fun . I was in games that when I unloaded a clip into them ( Crosshairs FLASHING LIKE MAD !!! ) they hit me with one shot from a pistol I went down like a bag of sand . Any time this happens I leave I just leave !



sounds like net lag. on their end i bet they saw you, shot you in the face and you fell over without firing a shot.



modern 'anti lag' stuff basically lets you both play out your own game for a bit, then it decides which one came first via timestamps (completely ignoring what you saw on your screen), and the earlier one wins - so damage doesnt get done, and you can die instantly for 'no reason'


----------



## trickson (Jan 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> sounds like net lag. on their end i bet they saw you, shot you in the face and you fell over without firing a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> modern 'anti lag' stuff basically lets you both play out your own game for a bit, then it decides which one came first via timestamps (completely ignoring what you saw on your screen), and the earlier one wins - so damage doesnt get done, and you can die instantly for 'no reason'



Well it could be but I have a really fast connection and I do not see any game lag .


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2012)

trickson said:


> Well it could be but I have a really fast connection and I do not see any game lag .



if you're seeing events that get undone... you're seeing lag. doesnt have to be on your end that causes it, and a fast connection doesnt count for much if another player lags, server lags, or someones screwing with your net (torrents, etc)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> sounds like net lag. on their end i bet they saw you, shot you in the face and you fell over without firing a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> modern 'anti lag' stuff basically lets you both play out your own game for a bit, then it decides which one came first via timestamps (completely ignoring what you saw on your screen), and the earlier one wins - so damage doesnt get done, and you can die instantly for 'no reason'


I think I'm seeing quite a bit of that and it does get annoying.  Of course, it works both ways.  Sometimes you get lucky and are victorious, sometimes you get unlucky and get spanked.  Nothing anyone can really do about it--just hope for the best.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2012)

Trickson find the IP of a server and do a traceroute in command console (or download some net monitor app) and see if you are dropping packets and shit.


----------



## trickson (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Trickson find the IP of a server and do a traceroute in command console (or download some net monitor app) and see if you are dropping packets and shit.



Any suggestions on a net monitor app. ? What is traceroute ? And just how do I do it ? Man I sound like a total noob .


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 3, 2012)

I broke 8,000 kills 

I am looking for 10,000 
and the 10 star soon


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2012)

trickson said:


> Any suggestions on a net monitor app. ? What is traceroute ? And just how do I do it ? Man I sound like a total noob .



Google is your friend! Traceroute will "trace" and show you every "hop" (router through which your data passes) from your computer to a server. So if it is physically farther away there are more hops (and more chances for data to be lost--"dropped packets"). 

http://kb.iu.edu/data/aihy.html

See Number 9 on the example on that page where it "times out"? That is bad. If you have any time outs at any point between you and the BF3 server you will have issues in game. But you also want to pay attention to the amount of time each hop takes (shown in milliseconds (ms)). If one is taking a long time compared to the others then that is going to cause you lag in game too as all the data just isn't getting back and forth quick enough. 

You can get the IP for a server on it's Battlelog page I think (and hope or this was a waste of time).


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 3, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> so by your stats you are half as good as the avg?
> 
> and you rejected me mailman.




They don't reject you for not being good I am proof of that.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 3, 2012)

Accept me into Techrejects please. thanks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just play a bit of B2K, I love the MP7, I know statswise it doesn't stack up to the other guns, but it just feels so right. Reminds me a bit of the pp2000 from BC2, once I get the extended clip for it, it I will be beasting.


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Accept me into Techrejects please. thanks.



Me too ! Please !!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mailman is the leader of TechRejects. PM him for approval


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fill out the list. Next time Im on Ill add ya.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 4, 2012)

Any one having problems with the server list ? Mine only shows about a few servers and when you scroll down only a few show up. Rebooted and it is still screwed up.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 4, 2012)

FYI the TPU server I got will expire at the end of the month. I was planning on letting it, and then someone else could start one up if they wish.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

digibucc said:


> FYI the TPU server I got will expire at the end of the month. I was planning on letting it, and then someone else could start one up if they wish.



Thank you for the server while it lasted. It hard to keep one running and full (ran many counterstrike 1.6/CZ/Source servers in my day). We will have to figure out another means for teamspeak though. I wished I had a spare machine to run one but my cruncher is at work were the internet is strictly monitored and filtered. Almost NO incoming connections are allowed. I'm surprised I can even download the data to crunch.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank you for the server while it lasted. It hard to keep one running and full (ran many counterstrike 1.6/CZ/Source servers in my day). We will have to figure out another means for teamspeak though. I wished I had a spare machine to run one but my cruncher is at work were the internet is strictly monitored and filtered. Almost NO incoming connections are allowed. I'm surprised I can even download the data to crunch.



someone should just run a personal server at home, they're free.

i run one, but due to crappy upload here in Au (and no 24/7 PC) it wouldnt work.

edit: talking about teamspeak


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> someone should just run a personal server at home, they're free.
> 
> i run one, but due to crappy upload here in Au (and no 24/7 PC) it wouldnt work.
> 
> edit: talking about teamspeak



If I had an extra laptop I would. I just trashed a old P4 mobile laptop that had the screen and keyboard busted 

I will look around to see what I have in terms of spare parts to piece together a cheap PC. I wished I could swipe one of our visix boxes from work, its a 45nm C2D mobile with 2GB DDR2 intel 4200HD in a small 8x8 square box.

Here is one. We have like 14 of these.







*EDIT*

Newegg usta have them 

AOpen Digital Engine DE45-HG Intel Socket P Intel ...


----------



## digibucc (Jan 4, 2012)

teamspeak is a different server, and i will keep that one up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

digibucc said:


> teamspeak is a different server, and i will keep that one up.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2012)

digibucc said:


> FYI the TPU server I got will expire at the end of the month. I was planning on letting it, and then someone else could start one up if they wish.



Seriously man I was against it. Not against us having a BF3 server but against you spending the money alone as I kinda knew not many would use it......But thank you man. Really it was awesome of ya.

Im also glad to hear you are keeping the TS server open. That does get used......A LOT.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah i knew there was a good chance... I know if i had put more effort into it it would've been better, but honestly it was a pain and made the game less fun - I guess I forgot about that re:bc2. 

still, had some real good fun on it so i'm not down about it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea, my old clans would put a donation link on the main page of our forums and also we used google ads to pay for some as well. Since we cant do both of those, it makes it harder.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If I had an extra laptop I would. I just trashed a old P4 mobile laptop that had the screen and keyboard busted
> 
> I will look around to see what I have in terms of spare parts to piece together a cheap PC. I wished I could swipe one of our visix boxes from work, its a 45nm C2D mobile with 2GB DDR2 intel 4200HD in a small 8x8 square box.
> 
> ...



I was going to say, I have a Rackmount server in my Apt. Shouldn't be hard to run TS on it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 4, 2012)

Why do you have a rack mount server?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why do you have a rack mount server?



For...... things.......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 4, 2012)

Old IT gear is my guess. I could have so much cool old stuff at home if I had the space (and motivation to get it all there as well as move it every time I do).


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just play a bit of B2K, I love the MP7, I know statswise it doesn't stack up to the other guns, but it just feels so right. Reminds me a bit of the pp2000 from BC2, once I get the extended clip for it, it I will be beasting.



You're back. Been awhile. Did you go back to BC2 or something ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why do you have a rack mount server?



Come on man. Look who you are dealing with. He probably has a giraffe saddle and an alchemy starter set in his appartment too.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why do you have a rack mount server?



Yo dawg. I heard you like TS so I got a rackmount server to run TS while we're on another TS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yo dawg. I heard you like TS so I got a rackmount server to run TS while we're on another TS.



I loled pretty hard


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why do you have a rack mount server?



Picked it up for free from Hinds Community College. Used to run some Bot program I forget which one. Its a PIII server. Works like a charm


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2012)

damn I got smoked today! played for like 2hours and just got smoked the whole time.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> damn I got smoked today! played for like 2hours and just got smoked the whole time.



Same here for the last 2 days. I've got no headset at the mo until my new one turns up and I always play with two buddies. Communication sucks without, well, communication


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 5, 2012)

IGN.com - Battlefield 3 Post Mortem: What Went Right and What Went Wrong



Spoiler



DICE executive producer Patrick Bach says "we nailed it".
January 3, 2012

by John Gaudiosi
Electronic Arts-owned DICE might not have won the sales battle against Activision's Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, but the acclaimed game studio has won over millions of shooter fans. Battlefield 3 offers a very different multiplayer experience, serving up a sandbox filled with the latest vehicles, jets and technology-equipped ground troops. Now that the dust has settled and the developer has had some time to take a breather from developing new DLC for the game, DICE executive producer Patrick Bach looks back at one of the biggest games of 2011, in this exclusive interview. 

*What were your goals heading into this game? *

We wanted to create a game that strikes a balance between depth and accessibility; something that feels fresh and truly next gen. We wanted to create the biggest and best Battlefield ever. The most immersive and physical first person shooter ever. And we wanted to build the true successor to Battlefield 2 while explore new ground and pushing technology forward. 

*How do you feel the final game lived up to those goals? *

I think we pretty much nailed it. I am very proud of the game and what the team has accomplished. I feel we have created a great platform from where we can keep evolving Battlefield 3, Battlelog, and the series as a whole. 

*What impact has DLC had on the development process, especially with ideas that weren't able to be fit into the final product? *

Pretty much anything we wanted in the game, we got into the game. The way we work with DLC is we can expand upon the existing experience while being bold and experimenting to a degree. The Back to Karkand expansion pack that just launched is only the beginning in our quest to wholeheartedly support Battlefield 3. We will keep exploring new ground for Battlefield 3 in the future. 

*What are your thoughts on the fan feedback that the game has received? *

We absolutely love feedback, and I am very happy that we have such creative and constructive players out there. The feedback overall has been overwhelmingly positive. At the same time, I think it is important as a developer to listen to issues that can crop up when millions of people start to play your game at the same time. It's almost like the game takes on a life of its own at that point, and we are listening to feedback and looking at how people are playing so we can keep fine tuning the game. If you have any feedback at all, we're grateful if you keep in touch and leave it at the Battlelog forum. 

*How will that feedback impact DLC and future games? *

Some of the tweaks are made to balance what our players feel are non-balanced situations, like the recent IRNV nerf (where the night vision scope was reduced in its effective range to keep it from being too powerful). On a more overarching level, we try and always listen to our community so we don't produce games in a vacuum. Case in point: After the Open Beta, we realized that our persistence system at the time made people rank up too quickly, so we tweaked it for release. It's the kind of thing you can judge and react on when the community really can sink their teeth into your game and that is hard to simulate at the workplace. 

*Can you give us any specific examples? *

Just a totally hypothetical example: If it turns out every Battlefield player suddenly hate jets, we'll have to think about why. Is it the jets themselves they hate or something how they played in the last game, and if so, how can we make them awesome in the next game? Also, we have a lot of expertise here at DICE. We will keep creating games that we love to play, and hope that the community loves them just like we do. 

*Once your game was completed, what did you do that you'd been putting off because of the production schedule? *

I haven't been playing a lot of games other than Battlefield 3 lately, so it's great to be able to get my hands on Batman: Arkham City, Skyrim, Uncharted 3, and more this winter. 

*How much time do you get to enjoy a game's completion before your mind turns to what comes next? *

I've experienced some crazy Battlefield Moments in Battlefield 3, and I love watching all of the crazy gameplay videos that keep popping up and I love to play the game. But once a game is out there, my work is more or less done on that title, and at DICE we of course have a long term plan for the studio and what we are doing going forward. 

*What's something that you're most proud of when it comes to this game? *

My goal and my job as executive producer is to make sure that all of the moving parts in this huge game fit together, so I tend not to think so much in terms of what specific features I like the most. If there's one detail I'm most proud of when it comes to Battlefield 3, it's the fact that everything fits, the game feels like a complete and homogenous package, while having a unique personality and identity. 

*What's something that you would change if you had been given an extra few months of development time? *

You can always do a bit more polish with extra time, of course. I wouldn't have changed any significant features with more time, though. 

*What do you do for fun when you're not focusing on game development? *

I like to work out, play soccer, and go places. If there's something interesting to see or experience, I want to go there, even if it's to a suburb of Stockholm I haven't been, or the other end of the globe. 

*What's next for you? *

I have noticed developing games is pretty fun, so I think I'll make another one.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 5, 2012)

My new connection speed. Hopefully my ping will improve too. 










overclocking101 said:


> damn I got smoked today! played for like 2hours and just got smoked the whole time.


Some days just go that way. I'm used to it though. I do have to say I level up a lot easier on BF3 then I ever did on BFBC2. In 2 
years of playing that or what ever it was I only got to level 28. Almost there with BF3 already.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You're back. Been awhile. Did you go back to BC2 or something ?



Just been playing other things, still probably won't get into as much as I did BC2, not being able to level buildings is a killer issue for me. I strongly dislike most of the BF3 maps, it's just a camp fest, B2K is a lot more open, more enjoyable, but without the leveling on buildings it still feels a bit lacking to me. Though I will be playing now and then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen a lot of buildings leveled in BF3.  It just takes a lot of effort to do it. XD

From my experience, only the Karkland maps are a campfest.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think you mean BF3. But any building taller than 1 story can't be leveled, and thats most buildings. With maps like Grand Bazar, Operation Metro, Seine Crossing, and Damavand Creek I'm not sure how you couldn't see camping. Most of them are maps made of corridors, something like Seine, the only way to get to the other side of the map is to cross 3 bridges which will get you killed by Snipers or Mortars, or to swim across the river defensesless and still risk death. Just not the kind of fun I like, for most of the B2K maps the flags can be attacked from every single direction, and they lack choke points like that. I like to have freedom of choice on where I'm flanking from, or heck, even have the ability to flank.

But there is camping on all of the maps I agree, Recon climb the tallest buildings right when the map starts, then to get them you have to as well, but you have to do it once the battle has started, and most of the time you just get shot climbing a massive ladder. And that just brings me to the point of, not all buildings can be leveled and it makes me sad. I'd rather have 3 story buildings that can all be leveled. But not to be a negative nancy I have had some fun with B2K, so I'll keep plugging at it now and then.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 5, 2012)

What would you consider a high rank in bf3, when someone gets into senior status


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think you mean BF3. But any building taller than 1 story can't be leveled, and thats most buildings. With maps like Grand Bazar, Operation Metro, Seine Crossing, and Damavand Creek I'm not sure how you couldn't see camping. Most of them are maps made of corridors, something like Seine, the only way to get to the other side of the map is to cross 3 bridges which will get you killed by Snipers or Mortars, or to swim across the river defensesless and still risk death. Just not the kind of fun I like, for most of the B2K maps the flags can be attacked from every single direction, and they lack choke points like that. I like to have freedom of choice on where I'm flanking from, or heck, even have the ability to flank.
> 
> But there is camping on all of the maps I agree, Recon climb the tallest buildings right when the map starts, then to get them you have to as well, but you have to do it once the battle has started, and most of the time you just get shot climbing a massive ladder. And that just brings me to the point of, not all buildings can be leveled and it makes me sad. I'd rather have 3 story buildings that can all be leveled. But not to be a negative nancy I have had some fun with B2K, so I'll keep plugging at it now and then.


Hmm, I've tried camping and I always end up dead because none of my guns are not supressed yet.  I only recall one time when a sniper has really giving me a lot of trouble and that was in a Karkland map (don't remember which one).

I do agree that swimming across a gap that leaves you defenseless is not the best idea but this is why the maps that have that also have vehicles.  It takes a team effort to succeed in those scenarios (if not an organized assault, diversionary tactics).

They made most buildings not completely destroyable because in high-ticket servers, there could literally be nothing left except piles of rubble.  That's not exactly fun.

Snipers camping on roofs can be difficult, at the same time, it makes you think strategy and strategy often involves a vehicle or a rocket launcher.  The ladder is often the worst route to take to defeat an enemy sniper. XD


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 5, 2012)

BF3 also offers you the ultimate camping. That is when you have the third seat in a tank in conquest and the other two guys know what they're doing. So I found myself going out for a smoke and a coffee and when I got back I had several thousand points. Once I finished second in my team with 0 kills 0 deaths but then I was pretty active designating all targets in sight...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 5, 2012)

3volvedcombat said:


> What would you consider a high rank in bf3, when someone gets into senior status



Well my old ass is at rank 25, but I don't consider it high. 
Depends on how much time used to play it. I play several 
hours in a week some times a little more.


----------



## caleb (Jan 5, 2012)

Guys whats with that damn javelin lock on sound when you're marked in a helo/jet. Is it a bug that I can't hear it and it hits me or is it intended like that ? Also sometimes I shoot out flaires the lock on sound goes away and boom I still get hit by it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

caleb said:


> Guys whats with that damn javelin lock on sound when you're marked in a helo/jet. Is it a bug that I can't hear it and it hits me or is it intended like that ? Also sometimes I shoot out flaires the lock on sound goes away and boom I still get hit by it.



Its a bug, I encountered this last night. I found out the worst thing I hate!! The ECM jammer! I was trying to take down a heli last night and everytime you get a lock on it does this clouded smoke thing around the heli which knocks off your lock, then when you finally get locked on he would shoot flares FML!!! One heli dominated the map last night and he may have gotten shot down one the whole round.


----------



## sildar (Jan 5, 2012)

EDIT: Woops, mis-read.

Beats me why you can't hear the Jav lock. In my experience, a Jav fire at an air target always hits. ECM/flares won't shake it.

This is why you'll see a good pilot/gunner pair hit the deck and/or pop flares/ECM as soon as they're lit with a SOFLAM. SOFLAM + Javelin = evil destruction.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Most of them are maps made of corridors, something like Seine, the only way to get to the other side of the map is to cross 3 bridges which will get you killed by Snipers or Mortars, or to swim across the river defensesless and still risk death.



This is one of the things that tanks are for. It's one of my favorite things to shoot out the sides of random buildings in Seine making them scurry like rats and in some cases die. And every now and then you get the extra awesome bonus and kill a guy or three down on the street with falling rubble.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 5, 2012)

hmm we have some strange issues atm

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'n0tiert' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Corrupt Module List


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 5, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> hmm we have some strange issues atm
> 
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'n0tiert' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Corrupt Module List



Just got the exact same thing. Was literally just about to take this Jet down aswell! Urgh


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think you mean BF3. But any building taller than 1 story can't be leveled, and thats most buildings. With maps like Grand Bazar, Operation Metro, Seine Crossing, and Damavand Creek I'm not sure how you couldn't see camping. Most of them are maps made of corridors, something like Seine, the only way to get to the other side of the map is to cross 3 bridges which will get you killed by Snipers or Mortars, or to swim across the river defensesless and still risk death. Just not the kind of fun I like, for most of the B2K maps the flags can be attacked from every single direction, and they lack choke points like that. I like to have freedom of choice on where I'm flanking from, or heck, even have the ability to flank.
> 
> But there is camping on all of the maps I agree, Recon climb the tallest buildings right when the map starts, then to get them you have to as well, but you have to do it once the battle has started, and most of the time you just get shot climbing a massive ladder. And that just brings me to the point of, not all buildings can be leveled and it makes me sad. I'd rather have 3 story buildings that can all be leveled. But not to be a negative nancy I have had some fun with B2K, so I'll keep plugging at it now and then.



Hmm, I'm pretty sure I've been in some 2 story buildings on Karkand when they came crashing down on me.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 5, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Just got the exact same thing. Was literally just about to take this Jet down aswell! Urgh



if u use non punkbuster related servers it works


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys are brave.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok. idk what's taking so long.... I've been waiting to be accepted in TechRejects! for 3 days now.. All I want is to play with some TPU buddies.......... I had my name on the google doc from the beginning.. themailman, if you're not active enough on the platoon to accept me then give someone else that is the authority..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Ok. idk what's taking so long.... I've been waiting to be accepted in TechRejects! for 3 days now.. All I want is to play with some TPU buddies.......... I had my name on the google doc from the beginning.. themailman, if you're not active enough on the platoon to accept me then give someone else that is the authority..



There are several people with the authority. COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There are several people with the authority.



Well idk why no is accepting me..



TheMailMan78 said:


> COME AT ME BRO!



huh?



Just got the update in battlelog. thank you themailman.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Well idk why no is accepting me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. Just dont be emo.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No problem. Just dont be emo.



emo? lol. Sometimes you have to be a d*ck to get results..  This is all I wanted. I thank you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> emo? lol. Sometimes you have to be a d*ck to get results..  This is all I wanted. I thank you.



If thats the case then there is a reject button on the rejects page LOL


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If thats the case then there is a reject button on the rejects page LOL



lol. im not a d*ck at heart. I just wanted a simple "accept" mouse click. It took 3 days.. And only after I had to be a d*ck. I wasn't asking for much. I guess I could have spammed this post to get it.  rolleyes:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> lol. im not a d*ck at heart. I just wanted a simple "accept" mouse click. It took 3 days.. And only after I had to be a d*ck. I wasn't asking for much. I guess I could have spammed this post to get it.  rolleyes:



That would have went over well with erocker HAHA


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make it default to see all the servers. (ya know how it extends when you scroll to bottom of the page) it tends to find more servers with good ping that might have open slots that im looking for but could be full now since it took time to scroll down to see them.

I'm finding it difficult to find a 64 player server with decent ping with some open slots to join.. anyone else having that problem right now?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

Working on accessory tweaks per weapon as opposed to global:

http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/153879484486004736


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

LightningJR said:


> Does anyone know how to make it default to see all the servers. (ya know how it extends when you scroll to bottom of the page) it tends to find more servers with good ping that might have open slots that im looking for but could be full now since it took time to scroll down to see them.
> 
> I'm finding it difficult to find a 64 player server with decent ping with some open slots to join.. anyone else having that problem right now?



Some days it works good and others it doesn't. I just take off all filters and click the players then look at how many have 64 players and their pings. then I wait in que if need be


----------



## technicks (Jan 5, 2012)

If anyone wants to ad me as a friend, its Ltd-Maximus.

Btw 8 member and 57 guests.


----------



## purecain (Jan 5, 2012)

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'purecain' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION

wtf... kick after kick... i'm praying they update the servers soon... i was up for a full night of ownage...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow is there usually such a high number of guests up in here? Never noticed.


----------



## purecain (Jan 5, 2012)

i think people might be googling the kick message posted trying to get answers...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah yes, ok.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2012)

Have any of you tried the fix in my sig?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

PBSetup always worth a shot but this would be a weird and shitty way to have a new update behave e.g. kicking mid game with cryptic error.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have any of you tried the fix in my sig?



You mean this link?

How to fix PunkBuster!


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 5, 2012)

There was a new PB update. Well since the last time I played.

I never got kicked since updating.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 5, 2012)

Fix it :

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player '........' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION

close all , origin, browser(battlelog)
then  use this attachment 
add game
select battlefield3 add path > BF3.exe 







then selected entry and check for updates.....






update .... 
start game works !!

MD5:
cebad10788f6ba8e52ee38721720c94c *pbsetup.zip


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2012)

> Ok i made a Gravatar account and set a avatar. Will it be automatically synced with BF3? Cause i don't see any changes.



It takes a minute or two!


----------



## technicks (Jan 5, 2012)

Had to much coffee today.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

Stupid ass Punk Buster. This better not happen all the time now when they update.

I think I have more of a love/hate relationship with PB than with any other technology of any kind.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Stupid ass Punk Buster. This better not happen all the time now when they update.
> 
> I think I have more of a love/hate relationship with PB than with any other technology of any kind.



The one game I had where punk buster really drove me nuts was COD 4. 
I've had pretty good luck with it on the BF games.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2012)

Im on TS and BF3 now lets play!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

Only 4PM CST they got me for another hour!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2012)

I cant kill shit on the DPV MG. Whether it is sitting still or moving, the gun fires straight when not shooting at a target but as soon as you target someone and fire in 2-3 shot bursts, it dont kill nothing.

Nevermind got it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else suddenly not able to log into Origin and have to reset pass? Its happened to me twice in a few days now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2012)

Me and a mate had something crazy happen to us last night - we were in attack chopper; he was pilot I was gunner.
I saw him get a lock on to a chopper (he's got painter so anything he locks onto comes up for me and my guided's) and he shot his heat-seekers at this chopper. An enemy jet flew past the enemy and both rockets curled round and followed the jet and blew it up! The heat-seekers found an alternative heat source and followed it!

Now me and my mate are looking at the environment to use as alternative heat sources for seekers in case someone gets a lock on us, like in Operation Firestorm where you have those pipes coming out of the ground inside a fence where you blow up the pipe and fire spews out of it. Only problem is, when someone's locked onto you, you can't tell whether it's an IR lock or heat-seeker lock so this is gonna take some testing!



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Anyone else suddenly not able to log into Origin and have to reset pass? Its happened to me twice in a few days now.



I did have some problems with it the other day, but they're gone now. My biggest problem was hearing the "beeping" while I'm playing, but I got rid of that by just closing Firefox while playing


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 6, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Me and a mate had something crazy happen to us last night - we were in attack chopper; he was pilot I was gunner.
> I saw him get a lock on to a chopper (he's got painter so anything he locks onto comes up for me and my guided's) and he shot his heat-seekers at this chopper. An enemy jet flew past the enemy and both rockets curled round and followed the jet and blew it up! The heat-seekers found an alternative heat source and followed it!



Thats awesome. Wish I was there to experience it. ^Just one of the very many reasons why I love BF3.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi guys.

I created a BF3 -EU- platoon. So we Europe people can play at some decent times. 

Its: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241166436511/

And: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmHBwMOXaLoEdFRrRVl3bnFVRWRfVW5iSnVQak85a3c

Used *Reayths* avatar because it's awesome! And because i truly suck at photoshop. Lol. Credits go out to Reayths!

So if you are willing to apply and have some fun. Put your names on the list and apply for duty!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

technicks said:


> Can anyone explain how you get the veteran status updated?



http://veteran.battlefield.com/


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 could you ad the Technicks BF3 -EU- platoon to the first page. Just like the TechRejects platoon?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 6, 2012)

technicks said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I created a BF3 TechpowerUp! -EU- platoon. So we Europe people can play at some decent times.
> 
> So if you are willing to apply and have some fun. Put your names on the list and apply for duty!



Applied, I dunno how to save the Google spreadsheet though  never used one before



technicks said:


> brandonwh64 could you ad the TechpowerUp! -EU- platoon to the first page. Just like the TechRejects platoon?



I second this, the only reason I haven't applied to the other ones is because the latency that will be involved playing with guys the other side of the pond. An EU TPU BF3 platoon is perfect, saves us making another clubhouse just for us lot


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 6, 2012)

technicks said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I created a BF3 TechpowerUp! -EU- platoon. So we Europe people can play at some decent times.
> 
> ...



Um thats not GullyFoyle's avatar. He has nothing to do with that art. Its Reayths. Also did you clear using the TPU name with W1zz? I doubt he would mind but still you should ask permission for these things.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 6, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hmm, I've tried camping and I always end up dead because none of my guns are not supressed yet.  I only recall one time when a sniper has really giving me a lot of trouble and that was in a Karkland map (don't remember which one).
> 
> I do agree that swimming across a gap that leaves you defenseless is not the best idea but this is why the maps that have that also have vehicles.  It takes a team effort to succeed in those scenarios (if not an organized assault, diversionary tactics).
> 
> ...



By camping I don't mean just Recon. Today I played a match where their team just hid in buildings between flags, they lost because of it, but it was extremely annoying to clean them out as their whole team was just camping in a spot that made no sense.

And I agree a team effort is needed, but the BF I know and love isn't about choke points, BF games never have been, it's a new thing in BF3 and I don't like it. 

I think the tall buildings aren't destroy-able because it would just be too taxing, or hard to figure out how they want them to come down and look right, or if they want just the ones you can enter to come down, too much to think about and do. Leveling buildings takes time, I rarely seen fully leveled maps on BC2, this has many more buildings, it would take much longer.

And about Recon on roofs, I do agree ladder is usually the worst route, but wasting a chopper or jet is not something I do. If my team has good pilots and I'm just taking the chopper for a crash so I can jump out on top of a building, it just is not good for my team. And thats the problem with these fools on these talls roofs, it's not worth the time, but it pisses me off that they are up there not dying, it's why there are there, so they don't die because no one wants to bother with them. In BC2 there was very few spots where it was that hard to get to someone, and when I did I stabbed the shit out of them. But BF3 it's take a 1000ft ladder and get shot climbing it, or waste your teams vehicles to get there, then land up there and probably get 1 shot no scoped by them and need to waste another vehicle.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> This is one of the things that tanks are for. It's one of my favorite things to shoot out the sides of random buildings in Seine making them scurry like rats and in some cases die. And every now and then you get the extra awesome bonus and kill a guy or three down on the street with falling rubble.



Tanks do make it nice, but you can only use the scurry tactic if they are on your side, or if you are on theres, and land mines, rockets, and mortars make it hard to move to their side, or heck even stay on yours. I played a lot of seine and just ripped up tanks with my mortar, and if I didn't kill them, if forced them to move off their side, and try to drive over a bridge, where they just hit landmines and died. It's just too much of a stalemate map with too many side buildings to enter that can't be dropped.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um thats not GullyFoyle's avatar. He has nothing to do with that art. Its Reayths. Also did you clear using the TPU name with W1zz? I doubt he would mind but still you should ask permission for these things.



holy shit its like they made a respectable forum member out of you.


did they just kill the real mailman and replace you or what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> holy shit its like they made a respectable forum member out of you.
> 
> 
> did they just kill the real mailman and replace you or what?



Bah I just havent fapped yet this morning.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um thats not GullyFoyle's avatar. He has nothing to do with that art. Its Reayths. Also did you clear using the TPU name with W1zz? I doubt he would mind but still you should ask permission for these things.



Fixed! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone using the BF3 FXAA Injector (apparently much less blurriness than the in game Post Processing and also is not a "cheat" as not different textures and what have you)?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bah I just havent fapped yet this morning.



Fixed! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Anyone using the BF3 FXAA Injector (apparently much less blurriness than the in game Post Processing and also is not a "cheat" as not different textures and what have you)?



Yeah i tried it but i removed the files after a few days. Did not really like it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

technicks said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I created a BF3 -EU- platoon. So we Europe people can play at some decent times.
> 
> ...



Added to OP.

I was going to do that FXAA but herd some people got punk buster banned due to it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh I saw otherwise re. bans but maybe that was old info.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Added to OP.
> 
> I was going to do that FXAA but herd some people got punk buster banned due to it.



Yes stay away from it. Looks great but whats the point if you get banned?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Well duh. Until a minute ago I thought that wasn't an issue.

For the record not interested in sharpness and such from this like so benefits Skyrim compared to vanilla but rather simply less jaggy bullshit at a distance than I can presently afford with 2X MSAA and less blurriness than with in game Post option which I don't use at present. Though a dude at Reddit did say to try Low instead of High Post. Less blurry as opposed to more jaggy he claimed.


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn. This is like the 3rd or the 4th time the server i am playing crashed or something!

And Wrigley, that is just what i experienced with FXAA. Richer colors but far more jaggy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh. All right. Thanks.


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

SWEET !!! Now I can play BF3 on high settings no lag no glitching at all ! Going to try out ultra ! Looks so much better on high !


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 7, 2012)

Wait and see how ultra looks like.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2012)

My headset is on RMA so no BF3 for me until it gets back.


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Wait and see how ultra looks like.



Going to see now . They look so sexy in the case too .


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 7, 2012)

tl;dr at bottom

Been going through a lengthy debate with an IRL+BF3 friend about headsets. I recommended a set of RX700's over the Zalman 5.1 gaming headset that he's been using for years. He's just bought his 3rd pair. He says that with the 5.1 set up properly, he's heard every single person sneak up behind him and he hasn't been jooked at all while using them. His 180 degree turn is no doubt unexpected and probably looks like a cheat (he's recon - sniper) 

I know that an audiophile's job is to point; and sometimes force people in the right direction, but he seems right. He's been using the Zalman's for years and the RX700's are only emulated 5.1 so I can only reluctantly disagree with him. I just bought a pair of RX700's the other day so don't think I'm favouring Zalman's over the JVC's; I'm just thinking about him and his uses. 
*worth noting* He's not the "brick wall" kinda guy; he's good at taking advice and recommendations as he's taken mine on PSU and HDD choice.

*tl;dr* Does anyone here have any experience with the advantage of a 5.1 headset over stereo headphones with emulated 5.1; or vice versa? Especially in BF3, where you really need to hear someone creeping up behind you; more so when you're recon. (see how I managed to keep it in the BF3 thread?  I wanted your guys opinions as you're a mix of gamers *and* audiophiles)


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Wait and see how ultra looks like.



Unbelievable !!! HOLY CRAP !! Now on ultra Settings I am using 70% RAM and NOT one glitch !! YES !!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> Unbelievable !!! HOLY CRAP !! Now on ultra Settings I am using 70% RAM and NOT one glitch !! YES !!!



Forgive my ignorance, but what did you change? I gather RAM, but details please?  satisfy my addiction to information please


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what did you change? I gather RAM, but details please?  satisfy my addiction to information



I went from 4gb's of RAM to 8GB's now it is so much better !!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> I went from 4gb's of RAM to 8GB's now it is so much better !!!



Yea I've seen mine peak out at 4-5GB so looks like you made a good choice upgrading. Lovely looking RAM, gonna post in Your PC ATM?


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea I've seen mine peak out at 4-5GB so looks like you made a good choice upgrading.



Best thing I could have ever done . This thing just rocks the shit out of the game now !!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> Best thing I could have ever done . This thing just rocks the shit out of the game now !!!



My mate just made the change from 2GB to 3GB (DDR2) and it made the world of difference in loading times and not getting kicked on map changes etc. Seems 2GB just isn't enough for BF3 (W7Prox64; E6600 @ stock + 6850 are his specs). Glad you got things sorted!


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> My mate just made the change from 2GB to 3GB (DDR2) and it made the world of difference in loading times and not getting kicked on map changes etc. Seems 2GB just isn't enough for BF3 (W7Prox64; E6600 @ stock + 6850 are his specs). Glad you got things sorted!



Yeah now I am kicking some butt too !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah now I am kicking some butt too !



BF3 requires 4GB to play smoothly at minimum. I had MAJOR shuddering with 3GB, when I got 8GB it ran like butter!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 7, 2012)

Gotta agree, Ultra settings on BF3 are amazing...  Even down to the details on the guns, I have even seen black marker writing on the side of some of my guns..  

I just wish I could put everything on ultra and stay above 60fps...  

+1 on the extra ram.  I had 4gb and upped it to 8 and game runs smoother with ultra settings.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 7, 2012)

I think BF3/BF4 campaign should have had/should have the Characters from the Bad Company Series as well as the story line too.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> Best thing I could have ever done . This thing just rocks the shit out of the game now !!!



I told ya. Couldn't find an answer myself for the slowdowns on my machine so I decided to up the RAM. Best 23 Euros spent in a long time. It's the only game out there and only in multiplayer when above 4Gigs makes the difference in a dramatic way. Glad it's working. And to all those that say the graphics are not so great on BF3, they probably haven't played it on ultra all maxed out. The B2K maps particularly look stunning.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I already had 8GB and I'm finding now I need more CPU power according to perfoverlay graph, surprisingly enough. Well better GPU couldn't hurt but my CPU is the bottleneck at present.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 7, 2012)

Turn off HT if you have not yet. Helps a lot.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 7, 2012)

I have. It's a pretty significant difference between CPU and GPU on my system. Like a min of only 3-4 for CPU and 20 for GPU. Average is like 18/32. CPU line way beneath GPU and very jaggedy too, which indicates unstable performance. Id be curious to see what you get your 920 (4Ghz?). Crazyesyes with an overclocked 2500K says his lines are about synched which is what you want.

Considering these low numbers it's perfectly playable though, at 2X MSAA and High anyway. Wasn't with only 4GB RAM, for the record. Want higher AA though; need to play around with Post more and see if I can find a nice compromise between smoothness and blurriness.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2012)

If jaggies are bad, then there is something all jacked up with my rig.  Any ideas?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks normal to me, for ultra settings? Crossfire changes the CPU performance graph a fair bit vs single-card.

Either way, your GPU perforamcne is quite smooth, so I don't really think there's any issue per se..might wanna lower your settings for higher FPS though. I play WAY WAY better with >60 FPS.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2012)

Good deal.  Things don't seem quite as smooth after my last clean OS install, but it must be in my head.  These are my settings:


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Good deal.  Things don't seem quite as smooth after my last clean OS install, but it must be in my head.  These are my settings:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120107/Untitled343.png



Where did you get that BF3 config utility ? I have to go into the game and set every thing from there .


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2012)

It' from Mindweaver

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154145


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It' from Mindweaver
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154145



Got it . Going to give it a try .


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have. It's a pretty significant difference between CPU and GPU on my system. Like a min of only 3-4 for CPU and 20 for GPU. Average is like 18/32. CPU line way beneath GPU and very jaggedy too, which indicates unstable performance. Id be curious to see what you get your 920 (4Ghz?). Crazyesyes with an overclocked 2500K says his lines are about synched which is what you want.
> 
> Considering these low numbers it's perfectly playable though, at 2X MSAA and High anyway. Wasn't with only 4GB RAM, for the record. Want higher AA though; need to play around with Post more and see if I can find a nice compromise between smoothness and blurriness.



It could be that you need more memory bandwidth as I play with high and 2xAA and med post and get an easy 60+ fps. Right now I have my 920 at stock, but the uncore is 3200 with the ram at 1600mhz. I've got 6x2GB dimms and don't really have any dips in fps.

Going higher then High settings in games kills my frame rate, but then you need more then 1GB of video ram per card for those settings.

What are the console commands for the CPU and GPU overlays? I have not been able to find them yet. Also what are they showing, usage? Task manager shows about 80-90% CPU usage for me.

edit: I just realized you have 2x 6850s. CPU is fine. You need more GPU power.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> What are the console commands for the CPU and GPU overlays? I have not been able to find them yet. Also what are they showing, usage? Task manager shows about 80-90% CPU usage for me.



render.perfoverlayvisible 1

I'm not sure if this is exactly the case, but it's what I found:


> It shows you the frame render time for the GPU and CPU so the lower the better. Also if the CPU graph is below that of the GPU then you are GPU limited and vice versa.
> 
> The ideal case would be GPU and CPU in sync and below 16ms, so you have >60 fps.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 7, 2012)

What's the source of that info?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> What's the source of that info?



http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=160936


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Good deal.  Things don't seem quite as smooth after my last clean OS install, but it must be in my head.  These are my settings:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120107/Untitled343.png



I never played with anything on ultra with my 5870s. Though I do notice that I dropped about 20 fps with the addition of the extra monitor I have now. When it was on just my 28", 100 fps on high with 2xAA and med post was no problem even when everything was blowing up around me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2012)

Well Alex you too have a similarly low min on CPU what clock speed is that 2500K at and what general settings and resolution?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2012)

Got my controller.  Now to get on digi's server and figure out jets.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well Alex you too have a similarly low min on CPU what clock speed is that 2500K at and what general settings and resolution?



The i5 is at 4.4, 8GB G.Skill @1600, 5870s are at stock clocks.  My general settings are in the first post on this page, and I play at 1920x1080.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow. Well scratch picking up a sub-$300 2500K and P67 combo at Microcenter as the quick solution to my "problem" (which I don't really want to do anyway right now for various reasons). Though I thought crazeyeyes with a 2500K at 4.5 was getting much better perf but he will have to pipe in. Though another guy started a thread about this a little while back and he had a 2500K overclocked too.

Anyone else that want to post their perfoverlaygraph results would be helpful I guess...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine look like Alex's (except my 920 is at stock clocks and 3200mhz uncore), so I'm pretty confident that your limitation is in the GPU and not the CPU.

I know before I hooked up my second monitor that I was tearing through frame rate with an average of 100 fps. This is all high, 2x AA, and med post in game settings.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2012)

Controller ain't any better than keyboard


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Controller ain't any better than keyboard



which controller?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2012)

Microsoft Xbox360 Wireless

I'm editing PROF_SAVE_profile (EA inverted stupid things) connecting to digi's server to test.  I hope I got it right this time.


Edit: I'm getting somewhere.  "negate" is the key.  It's just a bitch to figure out which one is for controller... 

I might have to make a program that makes this easier.


Edit: Yay! I got it.  I set negate 0 on all jet Yaw and Roll as well as changed the rest of the bindings and now flying feels natural. 

Problem is, it doesn't have an off switch so I have to pop the batteries out to turn it off.  Otherwise it'd probably vibrate itself off the counter.


I'm saving my PROF_SAVE_profile so I don't have to reconfigure everything the next time I do an inevitable format.


----------



## raptori (Jan 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Problem is, it doesn't have an off switch so I have to pop the batteries out to turn it off.  Otherwise it'd probably vibrate itself off the counter.



you can turn off vibration in game setting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, but if I'm not flying, it might as well be off anyway to preserve the batteries.  Popping the battery pack off quick and putting it back on is fast and effective so I'll probably just do that.


It looks like it is gonna work.  I'm keeping mouse for everything except jets.

Now I just need my headset back from RMA...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Mine look like Alex's (except my 920 is at stock clocks and 3200mhz uncore), so I'm pretty confident that your limitation is in the GPU and not the CPU.
> 
> I know before I hooked up my second monitor that I was tearing through frame rate with an average of 100 fps. This is all high, 2x AA, and med post in game settings.



Well how could that be based on the numbers I'm seeing? Not really sure how you are drawing that conclusion. Granted I don't have anything to go on besides the perfoverlay graph.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2012)

What problems are you referring to, Wrigley?   The jaggies on the CPU line are a result of crossfire, not instability - cadaveca says his graph looks like mine, which looks like mastdrver's, which probably looks a lot like yours.

Edit:  Also, crazy had 2GB gpus.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What problems are you referring to, Wrigley?   The jaggies on the CPU line are a result of crossfire, not instability - cadaveca says his graph looks like mine, which looks like mastdrver's, which probably looks a lot like yours.
> 
> Edit:  Also, crazy had 2GB gpus.



what program are you guys using to gather this data?
Im curious what settings I can set mine to Max with smooth play.

GIGABYTE GV-R585OC-1GD Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro)
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz HDZ955FBGMBOX
27" HannsG 1920x1200
COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520

What are the MAx settings while still smooth for BF3 with this rig and if i can OC what settings?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I guess the "problem" is that it tells me (or us rather) that the minimum CPU frames is like 4 which would seem to be a bottleneck to me. My minimum GPU is like four or five times higher. I'm not talking about the jagginess of the graph lines so much as the really low numbers being reported. Though offhand I do not see how a jaggy CPU line would have to do with crossfire, got more info re. that?

Duck go into console in game and type Render.perfoverlayvisible 1 and it will show you this performance graph on screen. 

You would probably do decent with settings like mine which is High + 2X MSAA (Post instead is blurry but I need to try Low). What settings are you using now?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 8, 2012)

Crossfire is more CPU-Intensive due to the extra driver overhead, and having to feed and manage both cards. As data is fed to both cards, you'll see see the "waves"(tight jaggies) in performance. These waves are less pronouced in singlecard rendering. Give it a try. 

my graphs look just like Alex's graphs, although mine are a bit smoother on the GPU side of things. I am currently playing on medium settings with an avg 120FPS. Clearly performacne, for me, is not really an issue, but my graphs are the same. Makes 'em kinda pointless, dem graphs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Crossfire is more CPU-Intensive due to the extra driver overhead, and having to feed and manage both cards. As data is fed to both cards, you'll see see the "waves"(tight jaggies) in performance. These waves are less pronouced in singlecard rendering. Give it a try.
> 
> my graphs look just like Alex's graphs, although mine are a bit smoother on the GPU side of things. I am currently playing on medium settings with an avg 120FPS. Clearly performacne, for me, is not really an issue, but my graphs are the same. Makes 'em kinda pointless, dem graphs.



medium settings? The hell


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 8, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> medium settings? The hell



It's part of how I end up at the top of the server...the higher FPS really lets me play better. NO differnt than quake players turning hte settings as low as possible!


There's not alot of lost visual detail, either. It's different, yes, but I don't feel I'm missing a thing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's part of how I end up at the top of the server...the higher FPS really lets me play better. NO differnt than quake players turning hte settings as low as possible!
> 
> 
> There's not alot of lost visual detail, either. It's different, yes, but I don't feel I'm missing a thing.



oh ive been able to cope with playing games at 35 to 45 FPS.


----------



## technicks (Jan 8, 2012)

To be honest that's how i felt last night. When i set it at Ultra then it's 35/40 fps, High is around 50/60 and Medium i got up to 90fps. I played Metro and the lack of detail doesn't really bother me in this map. I could really feel the difference in Medium and High. High is what i play mostly but medium really did not look all to bad and was a lot faster and felt better when playing.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 8, 2012)

hmmm ill have to try setting it to high instead of ultra. i get about 30fps avg on ultra


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 8, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> oh ive been able to cope with playing games at 35 to 45 FPS.



yeah 35 to 45 can be fine, but it does affect my playing in a large way. It could be becuase I use a controller, and that syncs in controlelr input with the display output or some other such thing, I'm not exactly sure why, TBH; I just notice the difference, and my scoring seems to reflect that difference.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jan 8, 2012)

I play on all low, 2x msaa, low post process aa, and triple buffering and vsync through D3Doverrider just to keep a constant 120fps. Helped me out alot.

I switched between all the settings and I think the game still looks gorgeous on low and the jaggies gone and the smoothness of 120hz/fps is really hard to beat.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I guess the "problem" is that it tells me (or us rather) that the minimum CPU frames is like 4 which would seem to be a bottleneck to me. My minimum GPU is like four or five times higher. I'm not talking about the jagginess of the graph lines so much as the really low numbers being reported. Though offhand I do not see how a jaggy CPU line would have to do with crossfire, got more info re. that?



There's the problem.  The graph doesn't show any frames per second, none.  It shows the render time for both the CPU and GPU, so lower numbers are much better than higher ones.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah well that explains a lot lol. I missed that important detail and have been reading this graph wrong. Thanks. I couldn't believe my CPU at 4Ghz was that "slow". And actually have not been bothering to OC my GPUs lately because I figured that would just worsen the gap so definitely need to do that and retest. Still think not enough for 4X MSAA though as I'm sure I tried early on. Earlier drivers then, though...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I guess the "problem" is that it tells me (or us rather) that the minimum CPU frames is like 4 which would seem to be a bottleneck to me. My minimum GPU is like four or five times higher. I'm not talking about the jagginess of the graph lines so much as the really low numbers being reported. Though offhand I do not see how a jaggy CPU line would have to do with crossfire, got more info re. that?
> 
> Duck go into console in game and type Render.perfoverlayvisible 1 and it will show you this performance graph on screen.
> 
> You would probably do decent with settings like mine which is High + 2X MSAA (Post instead is blurry but I need to try Low). What settings are you using now?



Texture: High
Shadow: High
Effects: High
Mesh: High
Terrain Quality: High
Terrain Decoration: High
AA Deferred: Off
AA Post: On
AO: 16X
Ambient Occlusion: HBAO
1920x1200 60Hz
FOV 65
Blur Off
War Tapes
5.1 Surround

The graph shows a few spikes that can go high sometimes but I dont see the two colors splitting. 

CPU: ~21-23 AVG: 23.72 Min: 8.58 Max: 65.48
GPU: ~20-23 AVG: 23.58 Min: 23.66 Max: 31.13

The graph reminded me of a Ham Radio graph


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 8, 2012)

If you have not already, you might try setting the in game smoothness down to zero. I don't know what in the world they came up with a lag setting but setting that down helped smooth things out at lower frame rates for me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

what can i OC my GPU to safely?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

Picked up MW3 (x360) just so i can say I played the damned thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Picked up MW3 (x360) just so i can say I played the damned thing.


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> just so i can say I played the damned thing.



..and why? Not like it's a good thing.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> ..and why? Not like it's a good thing.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Picked up MW3 (x360) just so i can say I played the damned thing.



Shut the fuck up, Donny.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Shut the fuck up, Donny.



LMAOF !!!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> ..and why? Not like it's a good thing.



My coworkers would not get off my back about how I should play it and how the graphics were epic and the story was awesome yada yada yada.

i play it, it sucks. End of story.
Online blows
Graphics remind me of CS:Source Beta
Physics? N/A
Realism? N/A
Ballistics? N/A

Returing tomorrow for money back? You bet!
Should have picked up Kingdom Hearts instead. Much better game actually worth the money.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My coworkers would not get off my back about how I should play it and how the graphics were epic and the story was awesome yada yada yada.
> 
> i play it, it sucks. End of story.
> Online blows
> ...



In his defense, I am sure he ment he just played the game. He doesn't own a 360 so I am fairly sure he wasn't dumb enough to drop $60 on it.

And the graphics are not that bad. CS: Source looks like ass. You have nostalgia vision going there.


----------



## helloWorld (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anybody else have the issue with the latest nvidia driver and their SLI being buggy? Every now and then, my fps will drop to single gtx 570 performance and then later go back to sli level performance. And it is really annoying, especially in firefights. I remember playing on a single gtx 580, and while the two 570s had higher max fps, the single 580 had more consistent fps?!


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My coworkers would not get off my back about how I should play it and how the graphics were epic and the story was awesome yada yada yada.
> 
> i play it, it sucks. End of story.
> Online blows
> ...



WOW you couldn't be more wrong about it all . 
Graphics are more real to me than in any other game I have ever played to date ! I could careless about Physics . 
Realism ? Man nothing more real than dog fighting with another jet or getting your throat cut with a knife ! Or driving a M1 Abrams TANK ! Ballistics ? Yeah tons of guns tons of rockets tons of fun ! 
Online blows ? Maybe because you were getting smoked and ran like a 10 year old kid running from the bully ! How long did you " Play " it ? 
Or is it because it took that CPU of yours to the MAX and your computer just couldn't hang ? And maxed out your RAM and video card so hard that all you got was stuttering ? You can say it sucked cool but from what I have seen from what I have played this is the best game since crysis ! And is far better in terms of maxing out your entire computer and giving me the best game play I have ever had hands down . But then again I have an Intel Q9650 and no problem with Ultra settings .


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> WOW you couldn't be more wrong about it all .
> Graphics are more real to me than in any other game I have ever played to date ! I could careless about Physics .
> Realism ? Man nothing more real than dog fighting with another jet or getting your throat cut with a knife ! Or driving a M1 Abrams TANK ! Ballistics ? Yeah tons of guns tons of rockets tons of fun !
> Online blows ? Maybe because you were getting smoked and ran like a 10 year old kid running from the bully ! How long did you " Play " it ?
> Or is it because it took that CPU of yours to the MAX and your computer just couldn't hang ? And maxed out your RAM and video card so hard that all you got was stuttering ? You can say it sucked cool but from what I have seen from what I have played this is the best game since crysis ! And is far better in terms of maxing out your entire computer and giving me the best game play I have ever had hands down . But then again I have an Intel Q9650 and no problem with Ultra settings .



Relax. He was talking about MW3.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Relax. He was talking about MW3.



OH ok . Sorry ! What the hell is MW3 Any way ? I thought it was a typo !


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> OH ok . Sorry ! What the hell is MW3 Any way ? I thought it was a typo !


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/131/351/eb6.jpg?1307463786



What ? I guess I am stupid then !


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2012)

modern warfare 3.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> modern warfare 3.



Thank You . All these acronyms are stupid ! Just say the name ! I hate having to guess !


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> In his defense, I am sure he ment he just played the game. He doesn't own a 360 so I am fairly sure he wasn't dumb enough to drop $60 on it.
> 
> And the graphics are not that bad. CS: Source looks like ass. You have nostalgia vision going there.



i used my roommates 360. i spent 10 dollars on it after using gamestop coupons and trading in a couple ps3 games. 
i meant the cs source beta where they upgraded the graphics and such. came out like last year


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> OH ok . Sorry ! What the hell is MW3 Any way ? I thought it was a typo !



Yeah and  MW is sooo close to BF Oh and ballistics refers to bullet drop and other variables associated with how projectiles move through time and space. and such.  I guess for your sake I need to spell out every thing too. Battlefield 3 is better than Modern Warfare 3. If you are not familiar with Modern Warfare 3, it is a fork of Call of Duty. After COD4, oh sorry, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, They stepped away from numbers and went to other titles such as Black ops and World At War. Then they picked up again with Modern Warfare 2 and 3. Do you need me to spell out any more acronyms for you like CIA (Central Intelligence Agency)?
As to your asinine comments about my rig and play style, Look up Associated_Death on Origin. My rig is fine. I am generally a team player.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Yeah and  MW is sooo close to BF Oh and ballistics refers to bullet drop and other variables associated with how projectiles move through time and space. and such.  I guess for your sake I need to spell out every thing too. Battlefield 3 is better than Modern Warfare 3. If you are not familiar with Modern Warfare 3, it is a fork of Call of Duty. After COD4, oh sorry, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, They stepped away from numbers and went to other titles such as Black ops and World At War. Then they picked up again with Modern Warfare 2 and 3. Do you need me to spell out any more acronyms for you like CIA (Central Intelligence Agency)?
> As to your asinine comments about my rig and play style, Look up Associated_Death on Origin. My rig is fine. I am generally a team player.



Don't be a dick . I was confused . Man !  MW it could also mean mech warrior !


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> Don't be a dick . I was confused . Man !  MW it could also mean mech warrior !



Don't call people names you will not like the end result.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> Don't be a dick . I was confused . Man !  MW it could also mean mech warrior !



Mech Warrior? Seriously? Ill admit I posted when i was irritated. And i am sorry if you think i am a dick but re-read your post.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

technicks said:


> Hi guys.
> I created a BF3 -EU- platoon. So we Europe people can play at some decent times.
> 
> Its: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241166436511/
> ...



Bumping this for people who don't visit the first page! Just noticed the name changed lol why is not "techPowerUp! -EU-" anymore?


----------



## technicks (Jan 9, 2012)

Have to contact Wizard about it first. Until then i changed the name because i don't want any trouble.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am generally a team player.



Team player my ass. I played with you a ton of times. You get a sniper rifle and sit on top of a crane and cover taken flags saying the word "douchebag" every 5 seconds and brag about your 6-1 KD at the end of the round.........AS A SQUAD LEADER. 

Thats not a team player. Thats a team camper. I think you got em confused.


----------



## sildar (Jan 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Team player my ass. I played with you a ton of times. You get a sniper rifle and sit on top of a crane and cover taken flags saying the word "douchebag" every 5 seconds and brag about your 6-1 KD at the end of the round.........AS A SQUAD LEADER.
> 
> Thats not a team player. Thats a team camper. I think you got em confused.



So much (justified) anger. A good recon moves with his squad (or at least in the same direction, to the same objectives) and provides spots and fire support as well as a safe spawn point when the squad is inevitable wiped by some asshole using the mobile AA for anti-infantry work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

sildar said:


> So much (justified) anger. A good recon moves with his squad (or at least in the same direction, to the same objectives) and provides spots and fire support as well as a safe spawn point when the squad is inevitable wiped by some asshole using the mobile AA for anti-infantry work.



Oh Im not angry. Anyone who has played with AssDeath knows this is his style of play. Its not wrong. Its just not a team player. Its why no one ever wants AssDeath to be on thier squad. Hes dead weight as a team member.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 9, 2012)

what´s this gonna end up with ?

TPU Bitch´n clubhouse ?
(come in an bitch @ everything)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> what´s this gonna end up with ?
> 
> TPU Bitch´n clubhouse ?
> (come in an bitch @ everything)



Yo dawg I heard you like bitch'n, so I bitched about bitch'n in your bitch'n clubhouse!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> what´s this gonna end up with ?
> 
> TPU Bitch´n clubhouse ?
> (come in an bitch @ everything)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh Im not angry. Anyone who has played with AssDeath knows this is his style of play. Its not wrong. Its just not a team player. Its why no one ever wants AssDeath to be on thier squad. Hes dead weight as a team member.



I'm afraid this is very true and I really can't believe he actually defended himself as a "team player"; I once rage quit out of a match cause he wouldn't leave the same damn hidden perch racking up an high KDR and do nothing else. Even after I squad chatted "You could cap a flag you know".

And no this isn't the bitch thread I'm just clarifying the facts.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm afraid this is very true and I really can't believe he actually defended himself as a "team player"; I once rage quit out of a match cause he wouldn't leave the same damn hidden perch racking up an high KDR and do nothing else. Even after I squad chatted "You could cap a flag you know".
> 
> And no this isn't the bitch thread I'm just clarifying the facts.



um when was this? I happen to hate cranes as they make you a fucking sitting ducky.
Yes i like to use recon but that is not all i ever use. If anything you could say Im not a team player because I fly helos. Use your eyes.... what do i like to do if there are helos on a map?
Fuckin fly em. I said generally, not all the time. As far as wrigley goes, i dont recall ever playing a round with him. Oh, yeah Mailman, If i like to rack up kills by CAMPING so much, why is the DAO-12 my highest kill weapon with over 300? Last i checked the DAO 12 is NOT a sniper weapon. Also, if no one wanted me on a squad, no one would join a game on me or join my squad. No one would say, "hey join our team'. Oh and from time to time, I let my friends who dont have gaming rigs but like the game ( and prefer to camp unfortunately) play on my PC and account while I am at work and they are visiting. Ill be sure to pass along your compliments.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

It was months ago but it happened and I came in here at the time to bitch not naming names but Kurgan called you out by name for me as I wasn't the only one who noticed. 

Not trying to make a thing here esp about old news but you kinda brought it on yourself here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> um when was this? I happen to hate cranes as they make you a fucking sitting ducky.
> Yes i like to use recon but that is not all i ever use. If anything you could say Im not a team player because I fly helos. Use your eyes.... what do i like to do if there are helos on a map?
> Fuckin fly em. I said generally, not all the time. As far as wrigley goes, i dont recall ever playing a round with him. Oh, yeah Mailman, If i like to rack up kills by CAMPING so much, why is the DAO-12 my highest kill weapon with over 300? Last i checked the DAO 12 is NOT a sniper weapon. Also, if no one wanted me on a squad, no one would join a game on me or join my squad. No one would say, "hey join our team'. Oh and from time to time, I let my friends who dont have gaming rigs but like the game ( and prefer to camp unfortunately) play on my PC and account while I am at work and they are visiting. Ill be sure to pass along your compliments.



I haven't played in almost a month. So maybe your style changed. When I played with you last time you were playing almost exclusively with the SV98. Dude no one is making this up. You are a known camper and not a team player. Its nothing to be ashamed of but don't act like your this awesome team player ether. Your stats kinda show this.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah I had forgotten all about this and stopped caring until you called yourself a "team player" out of the blue. Though you were also being kinda rude to Trickson which really wasn't called for.


----------



## technicks (Jan 9, 2012)

As the world turns has nothing on this.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm a very awesome teamplayer

its common knowledge

learn from me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

technicks said:


> As the world turns has nothing on this.



Its more like Jersey Shore.......buy gayer.

COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

Why haven't you played in a month?


----------



## technicks (Jan 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its more like Jersey Shore.......buy gayer.
> 
> COME AT ME BRO!



Who's Ronnie?


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Don't call people names you will not like the end result.



Yeah but it is just fine and a ok to call me stupid ? Bullshit ! Some times it is not nice to assume people know just what you are talking about ! This is the Battlefield 3 clubhouse after all .


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2012)

I've had some fun rounds with Ass Death when he wasn't camping.  

The round that was most fun was hearing him hollering at his friends not to throw weights on the floor at midnight, or maybe the time his drunk buddy was going off about covering his face in "waffle sauce."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I've had some fun rounds with Ass Death when he wasn't camping.
> 
> The round that was most fun was hearing him hollering at his friends not to throw weights on the floor at midnight, or maybe the time his drunk buddy was going off about covering his face in "waffle sauce."



I remember that! I was almost in tears when they said "waffle sauce".



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why haven't you played in a month?



Needed a break from online gaming. Still kinda down about it. Mid-life crisis I think. Kinda emo about everything I guess. QQ.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I've had some fun rounds with Ass Death when he wasn't camping.
> 
> The round that was most fun was hearing him hollering at his friends not to throw weights on the floor at midnight, or maybe the time his drunk buddy was going off about covering his face in "waffle sauce."



I hate campers ! They sit there sniper you off while you try to protect others they are just camped out killing you off . Nothing pisses me of more . But I find them all the time and take them out !

"waffle sauce".  That is going on TWITTER RIGHT NOW !


----------



## technicks (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't want to mingle in this discussion about teamplaying but when you talk about a recon camping isn't that what's playing recon is about? I mean your pretty vulnerable if you go walking around without having any backup.
Yesterday i played the map with that big antenna. There was a sniper sitting on top of it. He took me out a couple of times. Grabbed a jet and plunged it on top of him. Problem solved.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

technicks said:


> I don't want to mingle in this discussion about teamplaying but when you talk about a recon camping isn't that what's playing recon is about? I mean your pretty vulnerable if you go walking around without having any backup.



Yeah and once you find them it is so fun to take them out . I like to use my RPG and blow them out of there hiding !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought that dude was married with a kid (used to have an avatar with a baby on his lap). I may have him mixed up with another user.




TheMailMan78 said:


> I remember that! I was almost in tears when they said "waffle sauce".
> 
> Needed a break from online gaming. Still kinda down about it. Mid-life crisis I think. Kinda emo about everything I guess. QQ.



I know what that shit is like. Hey for my own "we are all still clueless newbs now and then" moment today--I still have no idea in hell what QQ stands for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

technicks said:


> I don't want to mingle in this discussion about teamplaying but when you talk about a recon camping isn't that what's playing recon is about? I mean your pretty vulnerable if you go walking around without having any backup.



Recon is short for reconnaissance. The whole idea is to be BEHIND enemy lines doing......reconnaissance. Killing people from behind. Setting up spawn points. Not to swing from another mans nuts but Highway does it right.

However in BF3 people seem to think recon means sit at a capped flag near deployment and take pop shots at distant moving pixels hoping for an "EPIC HEAD SHOT".


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah but it is just fine and a ok to call me stupid ? Bullshit ! Some times it is not nice to assume people know just what you are talking about ! This is the Battlefield 3 clubhouse after all .



Fair enough , but you will also learn by hanging out here if you don't have thick skin it will come back and haunt you 10 fold. Seen it a dozen times.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i used my roommates 360. i spent 10 dollars on it after using gamestop coupons and trading in a couple ps3 games.
> i meant the cs source beta where they upgraded the graphics and such. came out like last year



Is this the new one you're talking about?


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Fair enough , but you will also learn by hanging out here if you don't have thick skin it will come back and haunt you 10 fold. Seen it a dozen times.



I have been here for a very very long time . I some times do not know what all the acronyms mean but it doesn't mean I am stupid . I can't keep up with all the games nor do I . This is the Battlefield 3 thread ( BF3  ) MW3 is one I had no clue about . I know now  . I can fling dirt with the best of them as well . I can take it and dish it out just as good .


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> However in BF3 people seem to think recon means sit at a capped flag near deployment and take pop shots at distant moving pixels hoping for an "EPIC HEAD SHOT".



I don't hope for epic headshots. I GET epic headshots.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I thought that dude was married with a kid (used to have an avatar with a baby on his lap). I may have him mixed up with another user.
> I know what that shit is like. Hey for my own "we are all still clueless newbs now and then" moment today--I still have no idea in hell what QQ stands for.



I thought he had a kid too, same reason - avatar.

QQ can be commonly misconceived. It looks like crying eyes so people think it means "go cry" or "Quit Qrying" but a mate tells me it comes from WoW, where you press Alt+Q+Q to ragequit (or quit as rq'ers call it )


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> I have been here for a very very long time . I some times do not know what all the acronyms mean but it doesn't mean I am stupid . I can't keep up with all the games nor do I . This is the Battlefield 3 thread ( BF3  ) MW3 is one I had no clue about . I know now  . I can fling dirt with the best of them as well . I can take it and dish it out just as good .



 So what is your BF3 name, I'll friend yuh ! I could used another old man to game with


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So what is your BF3 name, I'll friend yuh ! I could used another old man to game with


trickson800 . Yeah I am OLD for sure . I think I am headed for that midlife crysis crap soon . I can feel it .


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Recon is short for reconnaissance. The whole idea is to be BEHIND enemy lines doing......reconnaissance. Killing people from behind. Setting up spawn points. Not to swing from another mans nuts but Highway does it right.
> 
> However in BF3 people seem to think recon means sit at a capped flag near deployment and take pop shots at distant moving pixels hoping for an "EPIC HEAD SHOT".



True, but EA/DICE dont make it easy to ignore the fact that your primary weapon selection under Recon is Sniper Rifles meant for Long Range such as M40, L96, M98B etc. Making it very tempting and easy to snipe.

I am not an all the time team player by any means, but I am not a lone wolf all the time either. When I find that i am dying alot when running and gunning, I like to post up and pick off people approaching one location or another. these days I prefer to run and gun but when I get on a server with a Prone dick, and he is damn near untouchable, I switch to my recon kit and try to pick him off until he stops sniping then go back to running and gunning.

Playing with some one Months ago does not equal current times. Mailman, I played with the SV98 alot as I was trying to unlock things for it as well as Plat it. After I platted it, I moved on to other weapons like DAO-12 and G3A3/A1 whatever.. I also use the M416 and now the P90.  If you doubt my style of play, hop on sometime. im rarely on TS as no one else is there when Im on so I forgo communication when possible.
Most of this started when I stated that Modern Warfare 3 blows. 

as to my Avatar, that was my nephew.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> as to my Avatar, that was my nephew.



Aaaah, so who was the baby?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> as to my Avatar, that was my nephew.



Oh I see. Yeah Recon gets a sniper rifle because what else are they gonna have to really differentiate them? Though, as this is a teamplay-centered game first and foremost, the devs do make an effort to design and present the class as being more forward and not hiding in the bushes with their main weapon. Surely this is also a reason why they did not even include a ghillie suit this time. And in addition to the general help that any player provides by simply being around their squad as opposed to off on their own behind a scope the Recon can be a quite formidable force on the front lines when done right by a skilled player, as Mailman pointed out.

(lmao when Googling ghillie suit to confirm the spelling I found this--)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZNFQ6/?tag=tec06d-20









scaminatrix said:


> Aaaah, so who was the baby?



Ba-dum-bum!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> trickson800 . Yeah I am OLD for sure . I think I am headed for that midlife crysis crap soon . I can feel it .



Yeah I went through that 10 years ago. Now I just stay home and twittle my thumbs and drink to much
I played this for about a month and got the urge to quit gaming though. It was out of frustration 
I think more then age. My K/D still sucks, but I'm getting good unlocks and ranking up now so it 
makes the K/D pain easier to deal with. Plus I like trying different approaches. I have lately been 
using the UMP and C4'ing tanks. Pretty fun ! I die a lot , but get satisfaction watching 
the tanks explode 

My request has been sent. It will be from Idaho49ers


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> (lmao when Googling ghillie suit to confirm the spelling I found this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZNFQ6/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Uxzgs.jpg



My other half loves the kids army stuff, she could spend a ton here

Yea yea I like the stuff too


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh I see. Yeah Recon gets a sniper rifle because what else are they gonna have to really differentiate them? Though, as this is a teamplay-centered game first and foremost, the devs do make an effort to design and present the class as being more forward and not hiding in the bushes with their main weapon. Surely this is also a reason why they did not even include a ghillie suit this time. And in addition to the general help that any player provides by simply being around their squad as opposed to off on their own behind a scope the Recon can be a quite formidable force on the front lines when done right by a skilled player.
> 
> (lmao when Googling ghillie suit to confirm the spelling I found this--)
> 
> ...



My point exactly, now i still snipe but I actually prefer to run around with either an SMG as recon or put a Holo sight on the rifle for quick shots. especially when Im trying to get a plat with it but still be of use to teammates. I still prefer the DAO-12 out of all the weapons except for the G3 and the P90 so far. There is something abouit that shotgun that is satisfying.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a  few thousand point away from unlocking USAS-12 - now there's something satisfying about *that* shotgun! It's such a noob weapon, I can't wait


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm a  few thousand point away from unlocking USAS-12 - now there's something satisfying about *that* shotgun! It's such a noob weapon, I can't wait



Its ok, I have it with 12G HE rounds and extended mag.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm a  few thousand point away from unlocking USAS-12 - now there's something satisfying about *that* shotgun! It's such a noob weapon, I can't wait



Yeah there is a lot of "noob hate" towards that weapon...be prepared to hear whining and maybe even get kicked. Meh, it's part of the game and has it's place as far as I'm concerned like all the included weapons.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Meh I'm already banned from a few servers so that's the least of my worries 

Anyone know how long these bans last for? I've heard the phrases "round-banned" and "day-ban" but seems I'm still banned from a server I got banned from last week.

Oooh!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah there is a lot of "noob hate" towards that weapon...be prepared to hear whining and maybe even get kicked. Meh, it's part of the game and has it's place as far as I'm concerned like all the included weapons.



I dont have that one yet. People hate on the DAO-12 saying it sucks, but I like it. It kills pretty consitently and has 12 round drum. I use it with Flechettes and Ammo with Holo sights. Pretty deadly in a corridor or train. Up close it is generally one shot kill too. Up close is up to 20 feet away.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2012)

Frag rounds are the biggest reason they hate the shotguns. I don't use shotguns at all simply because I suck with them and the only map I like where it might work OK is Grand Bazzar. I don't like Metro because of my poor eye sight and Seine I dislike too. These are 2 maps I just get obliterated playing.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Frag rounds are the biggest reason they hate the shotguns. I don't use shotguns at all simply because I suck with them and the only map I like where it might work OK is Grand Bazzar. I don't like Metro because of my poor eye sight and Seine I dislike too. These are 2 maps I just get obliterated playing.



I just played both I love them ! I am a killing machine in them !!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2012)

technicks said:


> Who's Ronnie?



I dunno. But I do know Erocker is Snooki.


----------



## technicks (Jan 9, 2012)

Omg that cracked me up!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno. But I do know Erocker is Snooki.
> 
> http://stupidest.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/snooki-the-author.jpg



oh NO HE DIDN"T!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

Images and memes are fine when they actually make me laugh (and when they make fun of E that's usually a safe bet!)


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 9, 2012)

*No gun? No Problem - Only in Battlefield 3*

Sup guys, This is the video I am posting for the contest which you can find here
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/only-in-battlefield3?sourceid=blg-oib

hope you enjoy it!


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

I Just made Sargent !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool man! Did you ever get the B2K code working?


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool man! Did you ever get the B2K code working?



Sadly no .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 9, 2012)

Well you need to PM the guy who sent it to me if you haven't. Or try EA Live Chat. You may just be typing it in wrong or something.


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well you need to PM the guy who sent it to me if you haven't. Or try EA Live Chat. You may just be typing it in wrong or something.



I did I was too late .


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 10, 2012)

Mailman picked an epic 2001 ticket server!

Can anyone say cluster fuck? 64 player 24/7 Metro conquest. No M320 or rockets. Worked great till the admin started using M320 and kicking anyone else you used it.


----------



## sildar (Jan 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Mailman picked an epic 2001 ticket server!
> 
> Can anyone say cluster fuck? 64 player 24/7 Metro conquest. No M320 or rockets. Worked great till the admin started using M320 and kicking anyone else you used it.



Wow, lame. Ticket count is too high, but otherwise that sound like a good server. 

Too bad the admin's a dick.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 10, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yo dawg I heard you like bitch'n, so I bitched about bitch'n in your bitch'n clubhouse!



a biatch is a bitch which luv to bitch and if she cant bitch shes not a biatch


----------



## b0unc3r82pl (Jan 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Recon is short for reconnaissance. The whole idea is to be BEHIND enemy lines doing......reconnaissance. Killing people from behind. Setting up spawn points. Not to swing from another mans nuts but Highway does it right.
> 
> However in BF3 people seem to think recon means sit at a capped flag near deployment and take pop shots at distant moving pixels hoping for an "EPIC HEAD SHOT".



Generally you've got right, but... not in this game. How the f*** you could sneak behind enemy lines if your suit are so crapy? Have you ever seen recon in such a pack of shit? Scope glare  - too much war movies from late 80's. The biggest mistake in history of FPS genre in my opinion. If they wanted to balance game (not too much recons) there should be cap limit for them - let's say 4 for team. Could be? Yes...

Playing as a recon was more far effective and easier in BF:BC2 - even without prone...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 10, 2012)

b0unc3r82pl said:


> Generally you've got right, but... not in this game. How the f*** you could sneak behind enemy lines if your suit are so crapy? Have you ever seen recon in such a pack of shit? Scope glare  - too much war movies from late 80's. The biggest mistake in history of FPS genre in my opinion. If they wanted to balance game (not too much recons) there should be cap limit for them - let's say 4 for team. Could be? Yes...
> 
> Playing as a recon was more far effective and easier in BF:BC2 - even without prone...



Yeah maybe , but if you weren't recon on 
Maps like Heavy Metal you just wanted to scream. 
Karg Island, Sharqi and Firestorm Gulf of Oman are just like 
that on BF3. You end up trying to position yourself 
where you can take the assholes out after killing you 
and your team a half dozen times. Hard to hit the fuckers 
at the tops of those cranes and tall building. Especially if 
they drop on one from a helo that has no other way to 
get up there.


----------



## sildar (Jan 10, 2012)

b0unc3r82pl said:


> Generally you've got right, but... not in this game. How the f*** you could sneak behind enemy lines if your suit are so crapy? Have you ever seen recon in such a pack of shit? Scope glare  - too much war movies from late 80's. The biggest mistake in history of FPS genre in my opinion. If they wanted to balance game (not too much recons) there should be cap limit for them - let's say 4 for team. Could be? Yes...



I've gotta disagree. Scope glare isn't the biggest problem for recons in BF3, it's the kill cam. But scope glare can be mitigated by using an ACOG, and if you don't like the kill cam I guess you can play on hardcore servers.

But it still really comes down to how you play that kit. I like to find a nice high, safe spot and rain death with a 12x scope, but my best recon games are usually the ones where I take an ACOG/suppressor or HOLO/suppressor and stay near my squad.

Not saying that this is necessarily how recon should be played, just a few observations.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2012)

sildar said:


> I've gotta disagree. Scope glare isn't the biggest problem for recons in BF3, it's the kill cam. But scope glare can be mitigated by using an ACOG, and if you don't like the kill cam I guess you can play on hardcore servers.
> 
> But it still really comes down to how you play that kit. I like to find a nice high, safe spot and rain death with a 12x scope, but my best recon games are usually the ones where I take an ACOG/suppressor or HOLO/suppressor and stay near my squad.
> 
> Not saying that this is necessarily how recon should be played, just a few observations.



Yeh exactly what I would do when I am recon class. 

sv98/l96 + Strait bolt + Suppressor + 93r + squad suppression
Then I usually end up killing a hole bunch of em, then ending up in enemy lines, and putting spawn points and radar every-time i could get the chance 

But it only takes 1 shot for the bolt actions at the head, and when you get decent at aiming its fun to see people spray and pray only to die by 1 bullet from 1 man.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

lol killcam! I forgot that existed! good thing I play hardcore only.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Mailman picked an epic 2001 ticket server!
> 
> Can anyone say cluster fuck? 64 player 24/7 Metro conquest. No M320 or rockets. Worked great till the admin started using M320 and kicking anyone else you used it.



Name of server please?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 10, 2012)

b0unc3r82pl said:


> Generally you've got right, but... not in this game. How the f*** you could sneak behind enemy lines if your suit are so crapy? Have you ever seen recon in such a pack of shit? Scope glare  - too much war movies from late 80's. The biggest mistake in history of FPS genre in my opinion. If they wanted to balance game (not too much recons) there should be cap limit for them - let's say 4 for team. Could be? Yes...
> 
> Playing as a recon was more far effective and easier in BF:BC2 - even without prone...



if I can sneak around as a medic with a shotgun and avoid detection, you can as recon.



sildar said:


> I've gotta disagree. Scope glare isn't the biggest problem for recons in BF3, it's the kill cam. But scope glare can be mitigated by using an ACOG, and if you don't like the kill cam I guess you can play on hardcore servers.
> 
> But it still really comes down to how you play that kit. I like to find a nice high, safe spot and rain death with a 12x scope, but my best recon games are usually the ones where I take an ACOG/suppressor or HOLO/suppressor and stay near my squad.
> 
> Not saying that this is necessarily how recon should be played, just a few observations.



Recon vs sniper. you should never be a "sniper" sitting in the back taking pot shots. in real life snipers are deployed to take out high priority targets; in battlefield there are none.

Recon, as has been said, is there to provide spots at the very least, but more often spawn points  and cover fire.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm a  few thousand point away from unlocking USAS-12 - now there's something satisfying about *that* shotgun! It's such a noob weapon, I can't wait



its fun


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 10, 2012)

*How does Field of View video option in BF3 work?*

Could anyone explain to me how the Field of View option works in BF3?

After having got my new gfx card i have been playing around with settings trying to get the game as much to my tastes as possible whilst maintaining the magic 60FPS.

After having switched FoV from 70 to 90, I noticed absolutely ZERO difference and took screenshots to prove their was absolutely zero difference.

Is it just the case that it doesn't work?

Will having FoV set to 90 instead of 70 eat up more GPU resources even though their is no visible difference on screen?

Does the lack of difference in my case have anything to do with my relatively low monitor resolution (1650*1080)'?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2012)

Uh no I definitely notice a difference like I should at 90. Wierd...



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Mailman picked an epic 2001 ticket server!
> 
> Can anyone say cluster fuck? 64 player 24/7 Metro conquest. No M320 or rockets. Worked great till the admin started using M320 and kicking anyone else you used it.



This the [GER] server in Frankfurt I saw a few of you guys playing on last night? Not sure why you'd all choose a 100+ ping...


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh no I definitely notice a difference like I should at 90. Wierd...
> 
> 
> 
> This the [GER] server in Frankfurt I saw a few of you guys playing on last night? Not sure why you'd all choose a 100+ ping...



Could u explain what the difference is meant to be as I have a pile of screenshots (no point in posting them) that very clearly show no difference whatsoever?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2012)

Uh I can see more on the sides? Like if I were put it to 100 or 120 it would look all fish-eyed and shit.

I can't stand low FOV, such kinda killed Mass Effect 2 for me (I don't get nauseous like some but it ruins the experience if FOV too low). So I can say it's definitely working properly.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> I noticed absolutely ZERO difference and took screenshots to prove their was absolutely zero difference.





MatTheCat said:


> pile of screenshots (no point in posting them) that very clearly show no difference whatsoever?



what's the point of taking ss for proof and then not showing said proof?  it's one of two things - a) it's not working correctly for you, and you're right - and the pics will show that. or it is working, and you're wrong , and the pics will show that.

either way there is a point in posting them, to confirm what you are saying otherwise it means nothing.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh no I definitely notice a difference like I should at 90. Wierd...
> 
> 
> 
> This the [GER] server in Frankfurt I saw a few of you guys playing on last night? Not sure why you'd all choose a 100+ ping...



The really was no issue with lag on that server. Just a bunch of bullets and nades flying around.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 10, 2012)

digibucc said:


> what's the point of taking ss for proof and then not showing said proof?  it's one of two things - a) it's not working correctly for you, and you're right - and the pics will show that. or it is working, and you're wrong , and the pics will show that.
> 
> either way there is a point in posting them, to confirm what you are saying otherwise it means nothing.



Take it from me, the pictures are identical and also nothing great too look at either cos I went away and hid on the edge of the map whilst I done this so I wouldn't be killed.

but here ya go:

FoV set to 70:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/bf3fov70.jpg/

FoV set to 90:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/bf3fov90.jpg/


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Take it from me, the pictures are identical and also nothing great too look at either cos I went away and hid on the edge of the map whilst I done this so I wouldn't be killed.
> 
> but here ya go:
> 
> ...



I play on the same res with FOV max and definitely see difference, buildings look like they are shot with wide angle lens. Maybe you have to restart the game for the FOV changes to take effect?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks to be no difference going from 70 to 90? 

I think stock FOV on 1080P is nice


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The really was no issue with lag on that server. Just a bunch of bullets and nades flying around.



Still though... I'm sure was perfectly playable with no noticeable lag but you are going to be at a disadvantage against people who are in Europe and have 10-60 ping. If that was the only option as with some more obscure mods like FH2, then fine, but just doesn't make a lot of sense to me offhand with BF3.

If there is some other attractive aspect of playing on Euro servers that people have found I am not aware...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I play on the same res with FOV max and definitely see difference, buildings look like they are shot with wide angle lens. Maybe you have to restart the game for the FOV changes to take effect?



He's actually right,  I just tried it myself and there is no difference. I also used the in game fps counter and it does not show any reflection in FOV as well.  I do recall this working when the game first came out but for some reason it's not working now.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 10, 2012)

EastCoasthandle said:


> He's actually right,  I just tried it myself and there is no difference. I also used the in game fps counter and it does not show any reflection in FOV as well.  I do recall this working when the game first came out but for some reason it's not working now.



remember you have to restart your game for some things to take effect.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2012)

so any tpu matches going on any time soon?? my handle is overclocking_23 (for some reason overclocking101 was already taken which I only say is weird because this is the only game that has ever happened to me with).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 10, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> remember you have to restart your game for some things to take effect.



Already did that and didn't notice any change to the image nor to frame rates.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 10, 2012)

but at least with the pictures you know it's not working and should, so that's troubleshooting for ya


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I'll "make sure" when I get home tonight but as I said I would notice a lower FOV and in fact just last week iirc was noticing the nice, wide view and thought to myself "glad FOV isn't screwy in this game".


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 10, 2012)

we should get back on the German 2001 ticket server tonight and someone should Fraps it. 
What an epic battle it would be!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> we should get back on the German 2001 ticket server tonight and someone should Fraps it.
> What an epic battle it would be!



(Yoda voice) Fraps it you say? Penis you are. Fraps with high ping makes for upset Rancor.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> (Yoda voice) Fraps it you say? Penis you are. Fraps with high ping makes for upset Rancor.



I would Fraps it myself but my rig can not handle that. My rig sometimes even makes my Mouse freak out for a bit. I like to say it is a tracking issue but why sporadically on the same surface that i keep really clean?

Maybe we can get our EU friend on here to Fraps it.


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2012)

Just finished SP. My guess is BF3 Episody Two will be (among other places) in Nueva York. The map is there...

So now you all know... it, lol.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I would Fraps it myself but my rig can not handle that. My rig sometimes even makes my Mouse freak out for a bit. I like to say it is a tracking issue but why sporadically on the same surface that i keep really clean?
> 
> Maybe we can get our EU friend on here to Fraps it.



Which server? btw, use MSI Afterburner's recorder. Yea, tell me what server this is and I'll give it a go tomorrow (in like 12 hours)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 11, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Which server? btw, use MSI Afterburner's recorder. Yea, tell me what server this is and I'll give it a go tomorrow (in like 12 hours)



ask Mailman or check Associated_Death's Stats page for the last battle report

Ill be onl it later tonight again for some pwnage


----------



## ufgy20 (Jan 11, 2012)

i guess i should post in here. first off im back playing PC (once in a while) and the other day while playing with chaotic and a few others on Seine Crossing i got this very strange bug. 
While on the Bridge at C trying to take control i come across roughly 10 guys. my teammate ended up dying next to me leaving me to clean up the bridge. they spawn on me and help me capture the point as im ferociously screaming I NEED A MED PACK!
we push up into the alleyway where chaotic is destroying with the tank. i move in to repair he gets out i go to get in, getting put in the gunner seat my screen is locked looking at the wall with no HUD.
i go to get out of the tank and BAM looks like a kill cam or something but its me, MY soldier in 3rd person view... im struggling to figure out what the hell is going on i move back into the alley way where i very poorly and clumsily kill an enemy soldier sneaking up behind us.. i then go on to ramble i dont think they can kill me guys i think im unstoppable... i move back into the alleyway and round the corner across the street all the while in 3rd person aiming at the sky getting shot at not losing HP. i then take cover in a building where a friendly spawns on me and 2 enemy soldiers are in teh room with us.. my friendly unfortunately dies and im left to struggle to kill the two... where im swiftly called out people say nice hacks Ufgy.. where by as soon as those words are spoken a grenade lands at my feet to bring upon the swift death i have escaped for so long. thus ending my 3 minute run at god mode enabled and 1 minute of 3rd person god mod skyviewing


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 11, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> i guess i should post in here. first off im back playing PC (once in a while) and the other day while playing with chaotic and a few others on Seine Crossing i got this very strange bug.
> While on the Bridge at C trying to take control i come across roughly 10 guys. my teammate ended up dying next to me leaving me to clean up the bridge. they spawn on me and help me capture the point as im ferociously screaming I NEED A MED PACK!
> we push up into the alleyway where chaotic is destroying with the tank. i move in to repair he gets out i go to get in, getting put in the gunner seat my screen is locked looking at the wall with no HUD.
> i go to get out of the tank and BAM looks like a kill cam or something but its me, MY soldier in 3rd person view... im struggling to figure out what the hell is going on i move back into the alley way where i very poorly and clumsily kill an enemy soldier sneaking up behind us.. i then go on to ramble i dont think they can kill me guys i think im unstoppable... i move back into the alleyway and round the corner across the street all the while in 3rd person aiming at the sky getting shot at not losing HP. i then take cover in a building where a friendly spawns on me and 2 enemy soldiers are in teh room with us.. my friendly unfortunately dies and im left to struggle to kill the two... where im swiftly called out people say nice hacks Ufgy.. where by as soon as those words are spoken a grenade lands at my feet to bring upon the swift death i have escaped for so long. thus ending my 3 minute run at god mode enabled and 1 minute of 3rd person god mod skyviewing



nice hack 

yeah sometimes weird things happens, i made it up last night on the TPU Server to land the helicopter on his propellers without destroying it  and getting killed, another funny thing is  if you "drive your plane" to each flag u receive flag attacker and also unlock airplane parts by points   ..... few days a go i´ve played on webhallen (se) Grand bazar and seen a hacker by focusing from us base -> ru base and killing ppl with a single shot.... ended up with a 180 -> 0 K/D


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I caught wind of this 3rd-person camera glitch. There's a video on the BF3 subreddit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 11, 2012)

So i got a sound card for christmas and i thought it wasnt going to make too much of a different with mediocre speakers, but oh was I wrong. It sounds amazing, and i wasn't even using War Tapes.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool. Yeah the sound really is incredible in this game. The first time a jet screeched by me I almost shit my pants. And that was with a pair of 4-year-old $75 Sennheisers. I've "been cool" to the neighbors and not played BF3 on my Z-5500s yet.


----------



## raptori (Jan 11, 2012)

anyone notice the battlelog is slow in loading and showing buttons and stuff on the page ??


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. Yeah the sound really is incredible in this game. The first time a jet screeched by me I almost shit my pants. And that was with a pair of 4-year-old $75 Sennheisers. I've "been cool" to the neighbors and not played BF3 on my Z-5500s yet.



Yeah I've got an old set of turtle beach 5.1 headphones I use. It isn't my neighbors 
that cry when I crank up the 5.1 DD it is the wife. 
Of course the sub rattles the windows.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG WTF!!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> OMG WTF!!



I checked out a few of his flights. Man talk about balls of steel.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow 8GB of Ram makes a huge difference! Upgraded my mobo and Ram today and dang. Soooo much smoother.


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow 8GB of Ram makes a huge difference! Upgraded my mobo and Ram today and dang. Soooo much smoother.



You KNOW IT !!! What a huge difference !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2012)

This is the craziest man in the world. Going that fast in the air is scary, going that fast less than an inch about the ground is a whole new level of crazy.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 12, 2012)

raptori said:


> anyone notice the battlelog is slow in loading and showing buttons and stuff on the page ??



I had to go to Google chrome. My Mozilla was doing some crazy shit with Battlelog.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 12, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> This is the craziest man in the world. Going that fast in the air is scary, going that fast less than an inch about the ground is a whole new level of crazy.



the difference is that the wingsuit guy will die if even a part of him or that suit touches a tree or the ground. the luge is wicked but nothing really beats flying like a squirrel off a cliff and down a mountain.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> the difference is that the wingsuit guy will die if even a part of him or that suit touches a tree or the ground. the luge is wicked but nothing really beats flying like a squirrel off a cliff and down a mountain.



The likelyhood of him actually him a tree or the ground is slim, while Streetluge guy only has to let his foot fall too far, over steer, hit a pebble and he is street pizza. No amount of pads will help when you hit pavement going 97 miles an hour.

The guy in the wingsuit will die instantly. Streetluge man will spend several days in a full body cast before dying of internal bleeding or having sand as bones syndrome.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 12, 2012)

This is the real wing-suit guy. KRD, you linked to some guy who's ripping off his videos. This one's in HD and it just inexplicably inexplicable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> This is the real wing-suit guy. KRD, you linked to some guy who's ripping off his videos. This one's in HD and it just inexplicably inexplicable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k



ITs the exact same video.


----------



## sildar (Jan 12, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> ITs the exact same video.



Not quite. It's posted by the actual jumper, and it's in HD.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 12, 2012)

all of you need to go watch some Isle of Man TT racing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxHzwWndtvk


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 12, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> ITs the exact same video.



The one I linked is in HD, which makes it a completely different video


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 12, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow 8GB of Ram makes a huge difference! Upgraded my mobo and Ram today and dang. Soooo much smoother.



Yes it's essential for higher (read: worth a shit) settings as 2GB was for BF2 as a first. I luckily had just recently bought an 8GB 1600 kit a couple weeks before release not because I needed it for anything at the time but because it was a $30 Shell Shocker. Sure glad I did. Though it sucks I can't use my high freq Super Talent Hypers anymore. Thinking about trying to find another two sticks of that but it's hard, esp as they will need to be exactly the same down to the black PCB (well doesn't matter if the 2000 C7, 2133 C8 or 2200 C8, but all else the same).


----------



## raptori (Jan 12, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow 8GB of Ram makes a huge difference! Upgraded my mobo and Ram today and dang. Soooo much smoother.



did you go from 4GB or 2GB .. the game doesn't go more than 1.8GB in task manager its weird that it will get benefit from 8GB RAM .... anyway good for you and have a smoother playing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 12, 2012)

Um I don't recall the actual numbers/percentage of 4GB used that can't be right. It's generally established based on experience here that 4GB is not enough. For higher settings and 1080P+ anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um I don't recall the actual numbers/percentage of 4GB used that can't be right. It's generally established based on experience here that 4GB is not enough. For higher settings and 1080P+ anyway.



Yea, I had 3GB temporarily until my 8GB kit arrived and I experience stuttering so bad it was unplayable.

I check task manager while the stuttering accorded and it would eat 2.89GB of 3GB.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 12, 2012)

lol some of these admins need training.
look what i got my first day back. xD



> Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: You have been banned for suspected hacking (high KDR). - The ban duration is permanent.



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16068783/1/239757023/






NOTE: it was HC Team DM. I was running around with a SAIGA.
LMFAO


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL an admin later appologized:




> hey im just letting you know you are unbanned from the =TBU= TDM server. glitch in the values to stop aimbots. sry!
> You
> 04:28PM
> oh k
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 12, 2012)

Sweet. Cheers to that admin. If more servers had ones like this guy there such egregious cheating would not even be close to possible.

P.S. Next time just edit the other post if yours is the last...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 12, 2012)

Scrizz said:


> lol some of these admins need training.
> look what i got my first day back. xD
> 
> 
> ...



lol

he would probably think im god if i were on that server.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> This is the craziest man in the world. Going that fast in the air is scary, going that fast less than an inch about the ground is a whole new level of crazy.



Given the opportunity I would do it. Why not. "Daddy died breaking a world record" is better then "We found daddy slouched over his keyboard with his hand stuck to his pee pee".


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Given the opportunity I would do it. Why not. "Daddy died breaking a world record" is better then "We found daddy slouched over his keyboard with his hand stuck to his pee pee".



no sand bags at corner.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Given the opportunity I would do it. Why not. "Daddy died breaking a world record" is better then "We found daddy slouched over his keyboard with his hand stuck to his pee pee".



Stuck? Do you jizz super glue cause that is not normal and you should get that looked at. or your wife should have the decency to take your hand off your dick before letting the paramedics and fire department in to see your corpse.


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2012)

Rigor mortis.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 13, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Stuck? Do you jizz super glue cause that is not normal and you should get that looked at. or your wife should have the decency to take your hand off your dick before letting the paramedics and fire department in to see your corpse.



If his wife was like mine, she'd super glue his hand to his pee pee before calling the amberlaps, throw a noose around his neck and leave a record of INXS on the desk.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> If his wife was like mine, she'd super glue his hand to his pee pee before calling the amberlaps, throw a noose around his neck and leave a record of INXS on the desk.



Indeed. Replace INXS with Culture Club and they could be sisters.


----------



## helloWorld (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anybody know how to get MSI Afterburner working with the FXAA injectors? I had Afterburner running in BF3 without the FXAA injector, and as soon as I installed the injector, MSI Afterburner no longer works.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 13, 2012)

raptori said:


> did you go from 4GB or 2GB .. the game doesn't go more than 1.8GB in task manager its weird that it will get benefit from 8GB RAM .... anyway good for you and have a smoother playing



Went from 4 GB. When I was playing the game was eating up 3.5 GB with no problems. I also went from DDR2 to DDR3 so that plays a part of it as well.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 13, 2012)

/flame on

I'm a tad annoyed with the amount of cheaters there are. At least once a day i find a server that has some douche cheater standing all the way across the map getting headshots the second you spawn even when you spawn inside a chopper or jet. some people seriously need the get a life. If I ever felt like I sucked so bad at a game I had to cheat to get unlocks or XP I would not even bother. some people want to have an enjoyable competitive gaming session not help some looser get his next unlock. imo they should ip ban those cheating loosers.

/flame off


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> /flame on
> 
> I'm a tad annoyed with the amount of cheaters there are. At least once a day i find a server that has some douche cheater standing all the way across the map getting headshots the second you spawn even when you spawn inside a chopper or jet. some people seriously need the get a life. If I ever felt like I sucked so bad at a game I had to cheat to get unlocks or XP I would not even bother. some people want to have an enjoyable competitive gaming session not help some looser get his next unlock. imo they should ip ban those cheating loosers.
> 
> /flame off



Well I have noticed a cheat about once ever few days. Its not as bad as MW3 with cheaters in ever server atleast 2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah the cheating situation is far worse than it should be, especially months after release, but still much better than it could be.


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2012)

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...lefield-3-anticheat-measures-intensify.aspx##


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 14, 2012)

is there not any specs out there that show which guns have the most power per range .... like the big charts we had in the BC2 clubhouse?


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2012)

Something like this? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 14, 2012)

technicks said:


> Something like this? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=false&gid=0



Thanks!! That is awesome!


do you know when it will be updated with the new weapons?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> /flame on
> 
> I'm a tad annoyed with the amount of cheaters there are. At least once a day i find a server that has some douche cheater standing all the way across the map getting headshots the second you spawn even when you spawn inside a chopper or jet. some people seriously need the get a life. If I ever felt like I sucked so bad at a game I had to cheat to get unlocks or XP I would not even bother. some people want to have an enjoyable competitive gaming session not help some looser get his next unlock. imo they should ip ban those cheating loosers.
> 
> /flame off


Amen !


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2012)

I played such a game like one hour back. So annoying indeed.


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> Thanks!! That is awesome!
> 
> 
> do you know when it will be updated with the new weapons?



Nah. Found it online.


----------



## Recus (Jan 14, 2012)

technicks said:


> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...lefield-3-anticheat-measures-intensify.aspx##









[YT]dAOvNRA3G7c#[/YT]


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah those are sad people!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been getting killed by the "Rage Kill" cheat a lot recently. At least once a day I'm encountering cheaters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Rkmuq7i2iIk


----------



## perryra1968 (Jan 14, 2012)

Shot a guy from the back yesterday with a shot gun 4 times only to have him(or her) turn around, shoot me once and I drop in an instant, and it shows them at 100% health. That has to be a cheat.


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2012)

I really hope this shit isn't gonna get any worse. I hate having to quit a game because of it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2012)

perryra1968 said:


> Shot a guy from the back yesterday with a shot gun 4 times only to have him(or her) turn around, shoot me once and I drop in an instant, and it shows them at 100% health. That has to be a cheat.



internet lag, probably on your end.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

perryra1968 said:


> Shot a guy from the back yesterday with a shot gun 4 times only to have him(or her) turn around, shoot me once and I drop in an instant, and it shows them at 100% health. That has to be a cheat.





Mussels said:


> internet lag, probably on your end.



Nope....Ive experienced this myself, but I think i experienced it during the beta but there were already aimbots out for the 2-3weeks of beta so it doesnt matter.

My squad managed to spawn behind an enemy squad that was camping behind a car using one of them sniper remote spawn things that the snipers have. I emptied 2-3 extended mags into this guys squad from my PP-2000 at almost point blank - I killed his entire squad with the first clip and i emptied the 2 other clips trying to kill him and it wasnt until the 3rd clip where he noticed i was shooting at him and then he turned around and killed me with 1 shot.

I spawned behind him again and did the same thing - he still didnt die and all his squadmates did...My squad mates eventually spawned on me and there were 3 of us pumping LMG, pistol and SMG bullets into this guy and he wouldnt fucking die. and killed us easily.

same thing happened another 2 times before he eventually got smart and took out that remote spawn thing

its not lag - its just people hackin.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 15, 2012)

*Changing the field of view manually*

If you are having problems with FOV then use NotePad ++ and change the Field of view manually from the  Prof_Save_profile.  That should fix it.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> i guess i should post in here. first off im back playing PC (once in a while) and the other day while playing with chaotic and a few others on Seine Crossing i got this very strange bug.
> While on the Bridge at C trying to take control i come across roughly 10 guys. my teammate ended up dying next to me leaving me to clean up the bridge. they spawn on me and help me capture the point as im ferociously screaming I NEED A MED PACK!
> we push up into the alleyway where chaotic is destroying with the tank. i move in to repair he gets out i go to get in, getting put in the gunner seat my screen is locked looking at the wall with no HUD.
> i go to get out of the tank and BAM looks like a kill cam or something but its me, MY soldier in 3rd person view... im struggling to figure out what the hell is going on i move back into the alley way where i very poorly and clumsily kill an enemy soldier sneaking up behind us.. i then go on to ramble i dont think they can kill me guys i think im unstoppable... i move back into the alleyway and round the corner across the street all the while in 3rd person aiming at the sky getting shot at not losing HP. i then take cover in a building where a friendly spawns on me and 2 enemy soldiers are in teh room with us.. my friendly unfortunately dies and im left to struggle to kill the two... where im swiftly called out people say nice hacks Ufgy.. where by as soon as those words are spoken a grenade lands at my feet to bring upon the swift death i have escaped for so long. thus ending my 3 minute run at god mode enabled and 1 minute of 3rd person god mod skyviewing



I should have whispered the Admin that you were telling us about your hacks on Teamspeak.... 

I'm getting kind of bored of the PUG scene and would really like to see if TPU would like to try some organized match play stuff.  At least scrim or something.  I mean, the TPU BF3 server already gets no love, we could turn it into a scrim/match server.

http://www.thecgl.com/   Free 4v4 and 8v8 leagues....I think it would be fun
Highway+Triptex+Haru+G8R would be a sick team, and I know we could throw together some competitive 8 man teams.

Let me know whos interested and if Digi is chill with making the TPU server available for match use.

Thanks!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 15, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I should have whispered the Admin that you were telling us about your hacks on Teamspeak....
> 
> I'm getting kind of bored of the PUG scene and would really like to see if TPU would like to try some organized match play stuff.  At least scrim or something.  I mean, the TPU BF3 server already gets no love, we could turn it into a scrim/match server.
> 
> ...



Id do it. Id make a great cannon fodder


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry for taken this from the Forum but howbout them Niners : )


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 15, 2012)

just got banned for no listed reason from an X2F server. WTF


----------



## purecain (Jan 15, 2012)

well here in the uk we have russian hackers on every server... its an aim bot that is recognised as a tank, even though its just a lone soldier... evertime i try to take off in a plane i'm hit and killed... get in a tank...same thing... i'm shot 3 times and killed inside the tank...wtf...

every server....

i just tried to search fpr PeeKaBOOm to report him for his 256kills no deaths in the match... but he comes up as user not found....

then all of a sudden 10 more hackers enter... the match starts and 10 people on my team just drop down dead... and that just happens over and over and over....wtf...punkbuster is garbage...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 15, 2012)

purecain said:


> well here in the uk we have russian hackers on every server... its an aim bot that is recognised as a tank, even though its just a lone soldier... evertime i try to take off in a plane i'm hit and killed... get in a tank...same thing... i'm shot 3 times and killed inside the tank...wtf...
> every server....
> i just tried to search fpr PeeKaBOOm to report him for his 256kills no deaths in the match... but he comes up as user not found....
> then all of a sudden 10 more hackers enter... the match starts and 10 people on my team just drop down dead... and that just happens over and over and over....wtf...punkbuster is garbage...



To report him, go to the Battlelog of the match where you played against him and click on his name. When in his profile, click the triangle in the top right of his profile, next to the "share" button. Then breifly describe the cheat.

"Obvious cheater. Kills from other side of the map repeatedly."

That's it, no lengthy descriptions etc. just brief.

You must be playing in some crazy servers. I only encounter about one a day and when the match is over, I report him and change. Try playing on Skunkdogz or SaS, they're good UK ones that I'm always on. Admin are always on too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 15, 2012)

I am pretty confident that the hacking situation is the worst it's gonna ever be right now and will improve as time goes on, both with or without EA actually doing more, so the fact I feel like playing other games more lately anyway is just fine.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 15, 2012)

Trust me, there's hardly any cheaters in BF3. I've been playing APB Reloaded since August and you'll encounter at least 10 cheaters a day there.

BF3 is like a breath of fresh air, considering you only have to choose a decent server and they'll get kicked the moment they show themselves.

Just don't play on any Russian servers


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 15, 2012)

After a long time I encountered the second blatant cheater. He goes by the name SneakyGeneral 3. K/D ratio on Strike at Karkand normal tickets, 55 to 2. Checked his page, the general stats seemed OK but the last games he had something like 61:1 and 17:1 K/D.

 His motto on the page says: "At last my game is working" Yeah, right...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheat makers tell buyers to "lay low" until they've progressed on in the game to evade detection. Probably what's happened there.

My motto is "Colonel Kernel" - techie joke


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I should have whispered the Admin that you were telling us about your hacks on Teamspeak....
> 
> I'm getting kind of bored of the PUG scene and would really like to see if TPU would like to try some organized match play stuff.  At least scrim or something.  I mean, the TPU BF3 server already gets no love, we could turn it into a scrim/match server.
> 
> ...



hey put me in there to!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 15, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I should have whispered the Admin that you were telling us about your hacks on Teamspeak....
> 
> I'm getting kind of bored of the PUG scene and would really like to see if TPU would like to try some organized match play stuff.  At least scrim or something.  I mean, the TPU BF3 server already gets no love, we could turn it into a scrim/match server.
> 
> ...



I'm in. I will register later today.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 16, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I'm in. I will register later today.



Any suggestions for 4v4 and 8v8 names?  I hope we can at least get involved in this week's play


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hey put me in there to!!!!!!!!



Since you've excluded some, count me out.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Any suggestions for 4v4 and 8v8 names?  I hope we can at least get involved in this week's play



Collateral Damage Unit
Tears of Blood
SNK Boss Syndrome
Obsessed with Victory
Team Strange Noises in Your Room


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 16, 2012)

I was thinking it would be something more "TPU" Oriented

TPU Death Squad
techpowerUP

Or if we stray away, here are some options:
Winners Minority
Already Over
GTFO - Get The Fucking Objective
COLA - Can of Liquid Awesome
WIN - Weaponry in Nature


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2012)

TechPwnedUp
40 lb. Box of Rape


----------



## ufgy20 (Jan 16, 2012)

would if i could but dont play much BF3 these days. would be cool to run teams like that. and cmon chaotic you know my hacking skills have increased beyond what they used to be.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 16, 2012)

Took the weekend off for football. Except for a couple rounds last night. 
Tomorrow I have MLK day off so I'll probably play some before going 
to help my boy move some furniture. Lost my voice for a few hours 
yesterday. First time I ever did that watching football. Good stuff !
I need some SDM wins for my next assignment. I'll be recruiting


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 16, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I should have whispered the Admin that you were telling us about your hacks on Teamspeak....
> 
> I'm getting kind of bored of the PUG scene and would really like to see if TPU would like to try some organized match play stuff.  At least scrim or something.  I mean, the TPU BF3 server already gets no love, we could turn it into a scrim/match server.
> 
> ...



I'm down. I need to play more anyway.

as for team names...

"the one percent"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2012)

How about you call yourself the TechRejects.....



erocker said:


> Since you've excluded some, count me out.



Pretty much. I agree.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How about you call yourself the TechRejects.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. I agree.



what do you mean excluded some?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what do you mean excluded some?



He means you should quit looking at gay porn.


----------



## technicks (Jan 16, 2012)

Hahahaaaa. lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> He means you should quit looking at gay porn.



wait how did you guys know?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Any suggestions for 4v4 and 8v8 names?  I hope we can at least get involved in this week's play



You should call yourselves "Pole Smokers United" aka "PSU". You could be like the violently homoerotic branch of the TechRejects. Or even the "HOMOcidal maniacs".


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should call yourselves "Pole Smokers United" aka "PSU". You could be like the violently homoerotic branch of the TechRejects. Or even the "HOMOcidal maniacs".



that's pretty good...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wait how did you guys know?



My custom title says it all......


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wait how did you guys know?



your voice says everything


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 17, 2012)

I like that L85.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 17, 2012)

Bah in Skyrim I shot some lightening in the distance and then came upon a tree that had been split in two and for a half second I thought my spell had done it. Other games need destruction too!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bah in Skyrim I shot some lightening in the distance and then came upon a tree that had been split in two and for a half second I thought my spell had done it. Other games need destruction too!



The first Red Faction has it


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> The first Red Faction has it



i got so excited when i played that game, i wanted the next x-wing/tie fighter game to use it for awesome destruction physics


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i got so excited when i played that game, i wanted the next x-wing/tie fighter game to use it for awesome destruction physics


That was 11 years ago. Here are the steep system requirements 

System: 400 MHz 
RAM:64 MB RAM 
CD-ROM: 4X CD-ROM 
Video Memory: 8 MB VRAM 
Sound Board: Yes DirectX: DirectX 8.0


So on a map tonight in the UK. Their team had hackers who just kneel and their 
guys are like guiding while knelt down right to where you are ? 
They just slide across the map. That must be real fun


----------



## xenocide (Jan 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That was 11 years ago. Here are the steep system requirements
> 
> System: 400 MHz
> RAM:64 MB RAM
> ...



DX8 was around 11 damn years ago?  I feel old...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 18, 2012)

We won are first game! Way to go team.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We won are first game! Way to go team.



Cool by how many tickets ?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> The first Red Faction has it





Mussels said:


> i got so excited when i played that game, i wanted the next x-wing/tie fighter game to use it for awesome destruction physics



Loved that game


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Cool by how many tickets ?



All of them.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 18, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> All of them.



 Best said in an evil voice with a BWAAAHAHAHA at the end!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 18, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We won are first game! Way to go team.



Did the other team know you were playing them?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2012)

So i had to upgrade as the old PC was acting up >_<   but now im rocking a i5 2400 and 8GB of ram to match my 6870, gonna give it a go for the first time later this AM


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 18, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Best said in an evil voice with a BWAAAHAHAHA at the end!!



I can't. I have a cold, but I am smiling.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I can't. I have a cold, but I am smiling.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2Y8Jt06ep-s/TSlpRYKhbUI/AAAAAAAABdM/8HiT9fOvATs/s1600/Smile+of+Evil.JPG



Yeah I woke with one this morning 
and we are suppose to get 6 to 8 " of snow.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did the other team know you were playing them?



no, we had a bi-week. free win is still a win.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I can't. I have a cold, but I am smiling.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2Y8Jt06ep-s/TSlpRYKhbUI/AAAAAAAABdM/8HiT9fOvATs/s1600/Smile+of+Evil.JPG



love that manga. one of my favorites in fact.



we did however get smoked when we practiced with DKS. I think we should try to practice more with them, as it would probably be the fastest way to get better.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 18, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> no, we had a bi-week. free win is still a win.
> 
> love that manga. one of my favorites in fact.
> 
> we did however get smoked when we practiced with DKS. I think we should try to practice more with them, as it would probably be the fastest way to get better.



I have no idea where that picture is from.

And you only got smoked cause I was not there. It will be better tonight.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 18, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have no idea where that picture is from.
> 
> And you only got smoked cause I was not there. It will be better tonight.



we got smoked pretty hard. and that picture is from Beelzebub.

work till 10:30ish EST tonight, should be on for a few hours after that, I'd like to get some real practice in.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 18, 2012)

perryra1968 said:


> Shot a guy from the back yesterday with a shot gun 4 times only to have him(or her) turn around, shoot me once and I drop in an instant, and it shows them at 100% health. That has to be a cheat.



I was in a server with a guy who was flipping out over chat cuz this happened. maybe it was you LOL. I have had it happen a few times, but i did run into a rage killer yesterday. whats the point in playing if you have to cheat I mean seriously.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> I was in a server with a guy who was flipping out over chat cuz this happened. maybe it was you LOL. I have had it happen a few times, but i did run into a rage killer yesterday. whats the point in playing if you have to cheat I mean seriously.



I think that is what we all try to figure out. 
How the fuck can that be fun ? 
I was on a map last night the guys were kneeling 
down yet sliding across the map and every
time I re-spawned they converged on me.
I was doing pretty well with my L85 until
then and I got pissed left and went to Gulf of 
Oman and took it out on Tank's with C4


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 19, 2012)

New(ish) Battlefield Blog post:  Expand your set of dog tags and multiplayer skins for Battlefield 3



Spoiler



BY: H Brun POSTED: Jan 16, 2012, 12:00AM

Starting today, players who want to expand their arsenal of dog tags in Battlefield 3 can do so via two different bundles. First, there's the aptly titled "SPECACT and Dog Tag Bundle", featuring a fistful of 10 dog tags plus a set of new multiplayer skins. These items were previosuly only available as exclusive pre-order items for Battlefield 3, and you can now buy them in the "SPECACT and Dog Tag Bundle" for $2.99/€2.99 or the equivalent in your currency.






_Grab these 10 new dog tags in the recently released SPECACT and Dog Tag Bundle for PS3 (360 next week). _​
The other bundle we are releasing today is the “Promo Bundle”. Featuring another set of 10 dog tags plus one extra multiplayer skin. This content was previously only available as promotional items for Battlefield 3 in North America. You can now get these items in this bundle, also for $2.99/€2.99.





_Or maybe you prefer these 10 dog tags from the new Promo Bundle?_​
Both the “SPECACT and Dog Tag Bundle” plus the “Promo Bundle” will be available today on PlayStation 3. The SPECACT and Dog Tag Bundle is available world-wide (hits Asia on January 19), while the Promo Bundle is available everywhere but North America.

Both of these bundles will be available on Xbox 360 in one week’s time for 240 Microsoft Points each, and on PC via Origin.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2012)

Friday Night fights tonight. !'m Feeling better after having a cold and need to keep my mind off Sunday so I will be up and fighting tonight. Loving that L85 even though I have been playing it just using full auto and single fire Just realized it has burst too. Sweet gun though !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have unlocked all weapons on MP, now I must unlock all the Co-op weapons. I havn't been playing as much lately due to work and other activities but want to get back into it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have unlocked all weapons on MP, now I must unlock all the Co-op weapons. I havn't been playing as much lately due to work and other activities but want to get back into it.



If we are both on at the same time I can help ya with that co-op. Ive been in and out of all those levels.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If we are both on at the same time I can help ya with that co-op. Ive been in and out of all those levels.



One weekend I will dedicate to trying to unlock those weapons


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2012)

I can help with co-op too.  I  co-op (got all on easy, normal, and hard).  It doesn't take long to unlock them all.  Just make sure you're good at pressing a specific button that pops up on the screen (e.g. space, z, left mouse button, right mouse button, etc.).  If both players don't hit the right key fast enough, you gotta start over.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> One weekend I will dedicate to trying to unlock those weapons



you can do it in one game. the last co-op level will get you all the unlocks if you do it right.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> you can do it in one game. the last co-op level will get you all the unlocks if you do it right.



Can you explain ? I need to do the same thing.
So all of the co-op assignments needed are 
in one level is what I assume you are saying ?  
I probably won't do it until next weekend then 
I will recruit a CO-OP team mate.

OK I just checked, and you have to finish the 
first 2 maps to unlock the next maps after level 2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 20, 2012)

I have yet to play any coop and am interested too, for the record.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2012)

I am on erocker's TS server if anyone wants to do co-op.  I'm just playing Minecraft so I can stop pretty much whenever.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well if you guys see me playing RAGE send me an IM and Ill jump into BF3 for some co-op. I have everything already but Im happy to help.


----------



## erixx (Jan 20, 2012)

sort of off topic: Those that love tanks, give recently released Steel Armor (by Graviteam) a try. It is little over 20 € but has huge maps, dozens of tanks and is tactical and free roaming at same time. I'm having a blast.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm considering buying Battlefield 3

Payday today 
I found the PC version on Amazon for £28... is that the cheapest way to get it? Or anyone know somewhere I can get the limited edition for cheap?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't find any LE's for cheap  I bought one from my local shop, paid £28 I think and I got Burnout free with it (not a solid copy, it just comes up as "downloadable" in Origin)


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 20, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Can't find any LE's for cheap  I bought one from my local shop, paid £28 I think and I got Burnout free with it (not a solid copy, it just comes up as "downloadable" in Origin)



Hmmmmmm well I might as well go ahead and place the order then


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 20, 2012)

Sup guys had some fun when my bro came around and this was the outcome of one of those rounds! Enjoy


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 20, 2012)

Holy catfish that is funny!  It was a stroke of luck that the chopper just decided to land right by you for some C4 goodness, as well.


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Holy catfish that is funny!  It was a stroke of luck that the chopper just decided to land right by you for some C4 goodness, as well.



LoL My exact Thoughts when I saw it. I was like holy shit if I can pull this off it would be crazy.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 20, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Can you explain ? I need to do the same thing.
> So all of the co-op assignments needed are
> in one level is what I assume you are saying ?
> I probably won't do it until next weekend then
> ...



there is a certain point in the last mission were enemies will spawn infinitely until you move up past their spawn. just camp outside and pick them off (there is an ammo crate a bit back in the level you can still access)

a note, they will slowly get better the longer you camp. by the time Chaotic and I got bored they could hit us with almost every shot.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 20, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys had some fun when my bro came around and this was the outcome of one of those rounds! Enjoy



 That's just epic.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> there is a certain point in the last mission were enemies will spawn infinitely until you move up past their spawn. just camp outside and pick them off (there is an ammo crate a bit back in the level you can still access)
> 
> a note, they will slowly get better the longer you camp. by the time Chaotic and I got bored they could hit us with almost every shot.


 I never noticed that.  Where is it on that mission?  The police and the terrorists shooting it out?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I never noticed that.  Where is it on that mission?  The police and the terrorists shooting it out?



Damn let my son in law play tonight and still waiting for him to finish !


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice playing a couple rounds with you boise! Sorry I suck at Rush (only played it a couple times). We did pretty well in the last match (Conquest):


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't wait to get this game now hahaha

I went on the TPU server and I see that Strike at Karkand is in the map rotation

What happens if you don't have the Back to Karkand expansion?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't join the server, even if it isn't running a Karkland map at the time.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Can't join the server, even if it isn't running a Karkland map at the time.



oh... how annoying.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 21, 2012)

The person who runs the server has not maintained it and the server side is so outdated it will crash if you try to join a map.

To answer you question. If you are on a server that switch to a B2K map and you don't have the expansion, you are disconnected from the server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone up for play today? When?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Anyone up for play today? When?



Sorry man. Its football today.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll do co-op (if someone wants to get them done) whenever but not interested in much more than that right now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 22, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'll do co-op (if someone wants to get them done) whenever but not interested in much more than that right now.



give me about an hour and a half. I need to finish downloading The sopranos S03


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll be sitting in the TS server in the Co-Op 2 channel when you're ready.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone know of a site that tracks statistics that could tell me what the most popular maps are?

Personally, I only ever play on B2K servers and B2K servers with a selection of the better (IMO) BF3 vanilla maps such as Kharg, Caspian, Firestorm.

The fact that I and probably many others finds a rehash of old BF2 maps to be far superior and far more enjoyable than more or less all of the knew maps must tell DICE something about thier market research findings and the misguided map design policies it has lead them to.....

......or maybe I am wrong and Metro or Damavand, only servers are jumping 24/7 ?!?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2012)

So, just got BF3. First 3 games were rife with hackers. Nice.

Do I really need to wait 5 minutes for BF3 to reopen every time I try a different server? If so, with the naming BS screwing me over too, this isn't exactly my considered the best buy I've ever made.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 23, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> So, just got BF3. First 3 games were rife with hackers. Nice.
> 
> Do I really need to wait 5 minutes for BF3 to reopen every time I try a different server? If so, with the naming BS screwing me over too, this isn't exactly my considered the best buy I've ever made.



No? BF3 shouldnt open up ever time you try a different server. Through Battlelog you just join a server it joins click the BF3 icon on your task bar below and your playing. Whats this naming BS?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> So, just got BF3. First 3 games were rife with hackers. Nice.
> 
> Do I really need to wait 5 minutes for BF3 to reopen every time I try a different server? If so, with the naming BS screwing me over too, this isn't exactly my considered the best buy I've ever made.



I haven't really seen a hacker in about a week only sucky teams that don't fight for shit. It usually takes the longest when you first start a map then all others should load faster or at least it does with me.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No? BF3 shouldnt open up ever time you try a different server. Through Battlelog you just join a server it joins click the BF3 icon on your task bar below and your playing. Whats this naming BS?



Yea, but then I leave the server, it drops the game completely and goes back to battlelog. Then I have another 4-5 minute load time to join another server.



brandonwh64 said:


> I haven't really seen a hacker in about a week only sucky teams that don't fight for shit. It usually takes the longest when you first start a map then all others should load faster or at least it does with me.



Eh, it was a Sunday night at about 10pm MST so it might have been just timing. The guys on the server said it was usually better watched by admins. Anyways, 3 different guys went 100+/0 on high ticket servers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 23, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea, but then I leave the server, it drops the game completely and goes back to battlelog. Then I have another 4-5 minute load time to join another server.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it was a Sunday night at about 10pm MST so it might have been just timing. The guys on the server said it was usually better watched by admins. Anyways, 3 different guys went 100+/0 on high ticket servers.



yeah thats what happens. Battlelog is the new game menu basically. You won't like it at first, but you will as you spend more time with it. I started liking it a lot after about a week. The load time depends on the server you join too ive noticed. Some servers load EXTREMELY fast. others not so much


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah thats what happens. Battlelog is the new game menu basically. You won't like it at first, but you will as you spend more time with it. I started liking it a lot after about a week. The load time depends on the server you join too ive noticed. Some servers load EXTREMELY fast. others not so much




Its just such a sloppy system. With my quad core and SSD it loads in 4-5 minutes? Does my loading the game reserve the server spot for me or do I have a chance of losing my spot for taking too long to load?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2012)

BattleLog enters the queue and reserves the spot.  You're already in the server (as far as the server is concerned) the moment BattleLog starts BF3.  In other words, it doesn't matter how long it takes to load, you'll still get in so long as the server didn't quit or kick you for some other reason (banned username or something).


----------



## sildar (Jan 23, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Its just such a sloppy system. With my quad core and SSD it loads in 4-5 minutes? Does my loading the game reserve the server spot for me or do I have a chance of losing my spot for taking too long to load?



The amount of memory you have also makes a big difference in load times and ingame fps.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 23, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Its just such a sloppy system. With my quad core and SSD it loads in 4-5 minutes? Does my loading the game reserve the server spot for me or do I have a chance of losing my spot for taking too long to load?



no its reserved. Wait till you ahve played all the maps. Loading is faster, like anything


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the info guys. Still a bit ridiculous. I'll just get off my butt and get my SR-2 going. Screw load times.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 23, 2012)

"1 Battlefield 3 (PC DVD) £27.99 1 £27.99

Dispatched via Royal Mail (estimated arrival date: Friday, January 27, 2012)."

I can't wait!


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> "1 Battlefield 3 (PC DVD) £27.99 1 £27.99
> 
> Dispatched via Royal Mail (estimated arrival date: Friday, January 27, 2012)."
> 
> I can't wait!



Welcome to the battlefield soldier! Just be prepared to buy 4 more gigs of RAM.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2012)

Got some time to play tonight, will be doing Squad rush again trying to get my assignments, if anyone wants to join me.



erocker said:


> Welcome to the battlefield soldier! Just be prepared to buy 4 more gigs of RAM.






Uh, yeah, first game I think we can safely say 4GB is not enough.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep and BF2 was the first for which 1GB really wasn't so how fitting.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Uh, yeah, first game I think we can safely say 4GB is not enough.



The problem is, it's not really the game that is using all the memory. It's more all the other "new" stuff that have to be open when playing the game that's the cause.

If the game was actually x64 then it might be interesting. Most I've seen is a little short of 2.25GB for the game itself.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 24, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Cool, thanks for the info guys. Still a bit ridiculous. I'll just get off my butt and get my SR-2 going. Screw load times.



I don't have an SSD and it takes about 30 seconds for a map to load.


----------



## dude12564 (Jan 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I don't have an SSD and it takes about 30 seconds for a map to load.



Same here, unless Battlelog is being stupid.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 24, 2012)

Same for me, load times aren't a big deal.


----------



## dude12564 (Jan 24, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Same for me, load times aren't a big deal.



Yeah, i'd rather wait more than have lag in game.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2012)

updated video card drivers? i know that helped load times in BC2


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> updated video card drivers? i know that helped load times in BC2



Funny you mention that, I uninstalled, did a clean sweep and reinstalled the latest drivers. However everytime I go to play it mentions I have outdated drivers but plays anyways. I've done it 3 or 4 times now but can't get it stop giving the error.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I don't have an SSD and it takes about 30 seconds for a map to load.



asynchronous SSD + 6GB RAM = 5-10sec map changes + 30-45 sec Join Server to Player Load screens...

I think that you might be having some issues if things are taking several minutes.  Avoid hackers by avoiding high ticket servers.  They go to those servers to take advantage of being able to kill 100 ppl quickly and easily.  Most normal servers don't see those types...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Welcome to the battlefield soldier! Just be prepared to buy 4 more gigs of RAM.



I wanna be angry at that, but I was gonna buy an 8gb kit anyway anyway
My video editing can bog 4GB down, and I recently had to step it down to 1066mhz


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 24, 2012)

Battlelog - BF3 PC Server R18 will roll out on Tue Jan 24th



Spoiler



2012-01-23 14:48

A few RSPs will be trialling the server during this evening/morning. The new server update will begin rollout with all RSPs during Tuesday if no gotchas are found. 

*Changelog*

Fixed the most common server crash. The story behind this one is fairly convoluted:

When a player begins the process of joining a server, the server will begin buffering some kinds of information in anticipation of the player completing the loading & joining phase. However, players sometimes get stuck in the loading screen. This makes the server buffer more and more info for that player. A side effect of this is a temporary resource leak in the game server. The leak is immediately restored if the server changes map, or the player completes loading, or the player shuts down the game client. However if a player manages to remain stuck for 30+ minutes in loading on a server with lots of activity and the server doesn’t end the round, then the server could run out of the particular resource – it would then crash.

The new server version will forcibly disconnect clients which are threatening to exhaust that particular resource. With this change in place, we do not know of anything that would make high-ticket servers less stable than normal-ticket servers.

Long banlists will not crash the server.

The banlist supports up to 10.000 entries now.
The banList.list command has been modified to return at most 100 entries at a time (similar to how BC2 PC’s banList.list command works).
Any administrative tools will need to be updated to be able to see more than the first 100 entries.

Corrections to the banlist documentation.

The new server administrator documentation can be found here: http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/tmp/BF3_PC_Server_R18_902705_Docs_ServerAdministrator.zip [static.cdn.ea.com] 
TSC-Andrey


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 24, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I wanna be angry at that, but I was gonna buy an 8gb kit anyway anyway
> My video editing can bog 4GB down, and I recently had to step it down to 1066mhz



If you go on a splurge you may consider getting a new GPU too. That would help also. I'd wait and see what is offered when the 7000 series are released though. That should be fairly close to happening. I think it is suppose to be this quarter of 2012.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 24, 2012)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "New PB version out today. If you haven´t updated, it´s worth doing so as well. Link"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> If you go on a splurge you may consider getting a new GPU too. That would help also. I'd wait and see what is offered when the 7000 series are released though. That should be fairly close to happening. I think it is suppose to be this quarter of 2012.



My 5770 on my cruncher playes BF3 fairly well on medium (without the cool extras)


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 24, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "New PB version out today. If you haven´t updated, it´s worth doing so as well. Link"



Updated and ready for battle.


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I haven't really seen a hacker in about a week only sucky teams that don't fight for shit. It usually takes the longest when you first start a map then all others should load faster or at least it does with me.



I can sympathize with having shitty teammates.  I hate when guys take the tank or helicopter without knowing how to properly use it.  Know your role.

On a sidenote, and this may have been answered elsewhere, why is the TPU server always empty?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! Someone has made a dice suggestion on a new soldier GUI and Commorose!!! THIS IS TOTALY BAD ASS!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah there have been a few of these UI redesigns shown over at the subreddit. All have been good but this is certainly the best and most extensive.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty awesome but my hopes are low of it happening.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

I like how the chat box is still up at he end game score screen so you can still shit talk to the other team HAHAHA


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is a really dumb question. How do you scroll 
through the commands easily ?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Here is a really dumb question. How do you scroll
> through the commands easily ?



I think the scroll wheel will go around the options in a clockwise/counter clockwise order if you don't move the mouse. If it doesn't, I would like it to since getting to the stuff between straight up/down or left right can take too long.


----------



## sildar (Jan 24, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I think the scroll wheel will go around the options in a clockwise/counter clockwise order if you don't move the mouse. If it doesn't, I would like it to since getting to the stuff between straight up/down or left right can take too long.



Agreed. There's too many options in the left/right sides. Strip it down to two options on each side, and make everything else based on the context of what your crosshair is over.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2012)

sildar said:


> Agreed. There's too many options in the left/right sides. Strip it down to two options on each side, and make everything else based on the context of what your crosshair is over.



Need Ammo
Need Medic
Need Backup
Need Orders
Need anti-vehicle support
Need anti-air support

Those six should cover everything I personally ever need on the battlefield. Need ammo as down, need medic as up, need backup/anti-vehicle support on left, and need AA/orders on right. A little background code to auto select backup/orders as the option when no vehicles/aircraft have been spotted or in your visual sight. That way you want accidently call for AA support when you are on a map with no aircraft. Or call for vehicle support when you are 500 meters away from the nearest vehicular threat.

Left click to say to whole team or out loud and right click to say to squad mates only.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Here is a really dumb question. How do you scroll
> through the commands easily ?



I guess easily isn't an option yet then is it ?


----------



## sildar (Jan 24, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Need Ammo
> Need Medic
> Need Backup
> Need Orders
> ...



I'd do you one better and keep the current BF3 caveat of having medic/ammo auto called when you're low and hit the comm button, with no target. That way you can do a perfect 4-way cardinal split on the rose.

Love the left/right differentiation, btw.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 24, 2012)

New!  Improved!  Battlelog:   BF3 PC Server R19 will roll out on Wed Jan 25th 



Spoiler



2012-01-24 12:37

Server R18 had a crashbug in it. We have resolved it, and will soon send out server R19 to the RSPs.

A few RSPs will be trialling the server during this evening/morning. The new server update will begin rollout with all RSPs during Tuesday if no gotchas are found. 

*Changelog*

Fixed the most common server crash. The story behind this one is fairly convoluted:

When a player begins the process of joining a server, the server will begin buffering some kinds of information in anticipation of the player completing the loading & joining phase. However, players sometimes get stuck in the loading screen. This makes the server buffer more and more info for that player. A side effect of this is a temporary resource leak in the game server. The leak is immediately restored if the server changes map, or the player completes loading, or the player shuts down the game client. However if a player manages to remain stuck for 30+ minutes in loading on a server with lots of activity and the server doesn’t end the round, then the server could run out of the particular resource – it would then crash.

The new server version will forcibly disconnect clients which are threatening to exhaust that particular resource. With this change in place, we do not know of anything that would make high-ticket servers less stable than normal-ticket servers.

Long banlists will not crash the server.

The banlist supports up to 10.000 entries now. This limit can be raised in the future.
The banList.list command has been modified to return at most 100 entries at a time (similar to how BC2 PC’s banList.list command works).
Any administrative tools will need to be updated to be able to see more than the first 100 entries.

Corrections to the banlist documentation.

Docs
The R18 documentation applies to R19 as well. It can be found here: http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/tmp/BF3_PC_Server_R18_902705_Docs_ServerAdministrator.zip [static.cdn.ea.com] 
OPK-Juice


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> If you go on a splurge you may consider getting a new GPU too. That would help also. I'd wait and see what is offered when the 7000 series are released though. That should be fairly close to happening. I think it is suppose to be this quarter of 2012.



Depends how good the 7000s are
I might get another 5770 for cheap soon instead


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Need Ammo
> Need Medic
> Need Backup
> Need Orders
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been kicked from 10 servers in the past 30 mins, and no its not my punkbuster it is up to date, the game is uo to date, internet is stable connection using 5 different cables. any thoughts??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> New!  Improved!  Battlelog:   BF3 PC Server R19 will roll out on Wed Jan 25th
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Still no option to customize your loadouts from Battlelog. 




overclocking101 said:


> I have been kicked from 10 servers in the past 30 mins, and no its not my punkbuster it is up to date, the game is uo to date, internet is stable connection using 5 different cables. any thoughts??


Is it a PB kick?  If it is, uninstall PB and install it again.  KarL had that issue when he first tried to play.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 24, 2012)

just says "kicked" diconnected" or lost connection" in random order


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jan 24, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I wanna be angry at that, but I was gonna buy an 8gb kit anyway anyway
> My video editing can bog 4GB down, and I recently had to step it down to 1066mhz



Yeah 8GB really help!Had to say goodbye to an awesome pair of 2x2GB Patriot G-Series 1600 Cl7 for a pair of Kingston HyperX T1 2x4GB 1866 Cl9:shadedshu


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jan 24, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> just says "kicked" diconnected" or lost connection" in random order



Did u try repairing the game?Clear Origin cache(program data>Origin)repair the game,update punkbuster and give it a try


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2012)

The league thing was your idea Chaotic, so its up to you to get a scheduled game for us and what not. Whats up for us this week?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll cry if BF3 isn't here by tomorrow

I am jonesing for it


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 26, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I'll cry if BF3 isn't here by tomorrow
> 
> I am jonesing for it



Sorry man I hate the wait game too. Drives me nuts ! 
It is also one reason I die so much in this game.
Chaotic told me the other night let them come to you.
Probably great advice I just can't seem to adjust to it yet.


----------



## dude12564 (Jan 26, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is it a PB kick?  If it is, uninstall PB and install it again.  KarL had that issue when he first tried to play.




When I installed, I had a pretty big problem with that.
Had to uninstall Punkbuster several times.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Sorry man I hate the wait game too. Drives me nuts !
> It is also one reason I die so much in this game.
> Chaotic told me the other night let them come to you.
> Probably great advice I just can't seem to adjust to it yet.



hahahah I know
I always go in guns blazing on CoD4 now
I get 1.6-2 k/d though
I feel I could get up to 3-4 if I played smart... but it's just no fun

Also how do I get a signature that shows my BF3 stats?
I'm assuming it can somehow update realtime?


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 26, 2012)

*Bump!!!*

Does anyone know of a site that tracks statistics that could tell me what the most popular maps are?

Personally, I only ever play on B2K servers and B2K servers with a selection of the better (IMO) BF3 vanilla maps such as Kharg, Caspian, Firestorm.

The fact that I and probably many others finds a rehash of old BF2 maps to be far superior and far more enjoyable than more or less all of the knew maps must tell DICE something about thier market research findings and the misguided map design policies it has lead them to.....

......or maybe I am wrong and Metro or Damavand, only servers are jumping 24/7 ?!?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> hahahah I know
> I always go in guns blazing on CoD4 now
> I get 1.6-2 k/d though
> I feel I could get up to 3-4 if I played smart... but it's just no fun
> ...



http://bf3stats.com/graphics

Then save the graphic URL and post it in your signature.




MatTheCat said:


> Does anyone know of a site that tracks statistics that could tell me what the most popular maps are?
> 
> Personally, I only ever play on B2K servers and B2K servers with a selection of the better (IMO) BF3 vanilla maps such as Kharg, Caspian, Firestorm.
> 
> ...



There are a couple of BFBC2 maps I'd like to see migrated to BF3. Panama Canal being the top one IMO.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 27, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Does anyone know of a site that tracks statistics that could tell me what the most popular maps are?
> 
> Personally, I only ever play on B2K servers and B2K servers with a selection of the better (IMO) BF3 vanilla maps such as Kharg, Caspian, Firestorm.
> 
> ...



I agree. All I play anymore is B2K maps. Maybe some of the 3 you listed but very rare.

I want to see BF2 maps like Dragon Valley, Fushe Pass, Daqing Oil Fields. I loved Dragon Valley. Was one of my favorite BF2 maps.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry,  but have to do this.   This game is substandard at best.  I can't understand why you spend so much money on this thing,  you are just encouraging more garbage from them.  If anyone is considering buying this,  please don't,  use the money for your kid's college fund or something.  Don't support the media cause.  Refuse all media.  Join the Boycott now!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah I'll join the boycott...of you from this thread.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Sorry,  but have to do this.   This game is substandard at best.  I can't understand why you spend so much money on this thing,  you are just encouraging more garbage from them.  If anyone is considering buying this,  please don't,  use the money for your kid's college fund or something.  Don't support the media cause.  Refuse all media.  Join the Boycott now!



Please do not drag this into our BF3 Club thread:shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 27, 2012)

BF3 Limited Edition F/S here... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149123


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Sorry,  but have to do this.   This game is substandard at best.  I can't understand why you spend so much money on this thing,  you are just encouraging more garbage from them.  If anyone is considering buying this,  please don't,  use the money for your kid's college fund or something.  Don't support the media cause.  Refuse all media.  Join the Boycott now!



I think Ill buy another copy of Battlefield 3 now just to spite your boycott.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Sorry,  but have to do this.   This game is substandard at best.  I can't understand why you spend so much money on this thing,  you are just encouraging more garbage from them.  If anyone is considering buying this,  please don't,  use the money for your kid's college fund or something.  Don't support the media cause.  Refuse all media.  Join the Boycott now!



Sorry bro, I think there is a COD Clubhouse around here somewhere


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 27, 2012)

Another new version of PunkBuster available:



> Thursday 01.26.2012 [4:30PM]
> 
> Version 2.288 of the PB Client for BF3 has been released to our PB Master Servers for auto-update and to our website download page. This update addresses a problem many players were having with version 2.287 regarding anti-virus conflicts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think Ill buy another copy of Battlefield 3 now just to spite your boycott.



Nice idea but you need some Skyrim ackshun first.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice idea but you need some Skyrim ackshun first.



When it goes on sale for like 9 bucks Ill get it. I really wanna play it but gotta work on other things first.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When it goes on sale for like 9 bucks Ill get it. I really wanna play it but gotta work on other things first.



Things like greasing the tracks of your tank with the guts of your enemies.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah...and maybe get some work out the door so the family can, you know, eat.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Things like greasing the tracks of your tank with the guts of your enemies.



All of a sudden I feel like standing in front of a giant American flag with two 1911's that sport ivory handles.......because pearl handles are for pimps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Like a BAU5


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> two 1911's that sport ivory handles



Those poor elephants. My day is ruined.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Those poor elephants. My day is ruined.



You my friend are having a history fail.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Sorry,  but have to do this.   This game is substandard at best.  I can't understand why you spend so much money on this thing,  you are just encouraging more garbage from them.  If anyone is considering buying this,  please don't,  use the money for your kid's college fund or something.  Don't support the media cause.  Refuse all media.  Join the Boycott now!



Uh oh another guy getting beatin down badly in the game. Quit worrying 
about your K/D ratio and enjoy the team play. Or are you just trolling ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You my friend are having a history fail.



I guess so because I haven't a clue wtf you're talking about.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I guess so because I haven't a clue wtf you're talking about.



Patton. The man of men.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I guess so because I haven't a clue wtf you're talking about.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 27, 2012)

My copy of Battlefield 3 came today but I wasn't in, but somehow it's too big to fit into a letterbox, so I had to schedule a redelivery for Tuesday.

Fucking hell


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

GO TO THE POST OFFICE AND GET THAT SHIT!

Thats what I would do...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> GO TO THE POST OFFICE AND GET THAT SHIT!
> 
> Thats what I would do...
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsxtwl7wIo1r19yfo.png



It's only open 'til 12 tomorrow, and I got work at 11:30. Also it's 10 miles away. I have no car.
It's so fucking ANNOYING UGHHHH


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah, yes, of course. Though I have only seen that movie once years ago. And I still feel bad for the elephants!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> It's only open 'til 12 tomorrow, and I got work at 11:30. Also it's 10 miles away. I have no car.
> It's so fucking ANNOYING UGHHHH



can you call them and ask to redeliver tomorrow?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> can you call them and ask to redeliver tomorrow?



They won't even deliver on MONDAY because it's after 4pm

Have to wait 'til Tuesday


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> It's only open 'til 12 tomorrow, and I got work at 11:30. Also it's 10 miles away. I have no car.
> It's so fucking ANNOYING UGHHHH



I went through a similar thing around release. Sometimes it just makes more sense to download the damn thing as I ended up doing.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 27, 2012)

Just contacted a Mr Kumar at Amazon, who says they should deliver ASAP

So maybe if Amazon tell them to, they'll redeliver tomorrow(?)
Fingers crossed


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Patton. The man of men.



Don't forget Willy. The dog of dog's. Not into combat much though


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

Certainly not going to make a new thread for this so I guess I'll just leave it here. 

CS Map: The Office


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When it goes on sale for like 9 bucks Ill get it. I really wanna play it but gotta work on other things first.



Or how about Arma 3? 
http://armedzone.com/game-news/new-arma-3-screenshots/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARMA_3

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2011/05/19/arma-3-announced/1

I know its not battlefield but it is looking good!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 27, 2012)

Is anyone else up for some gaming on the TPU server tonight?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 27, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Is anyone else up for some gaming on the TPU server tonight?



sure thing


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 27, 2012)

I havent been on in awhile but sure


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 27, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I havent been on in awhile but sure





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> sure thing



kk cool! Can anyone else not get to the server? I keep getting a 404 error on the link and I can't find it in search


----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2012)

Same here in regards to the TPU server (404 error).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Got a new mouse today and doing testing!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got a new mouse today and doing testing!



Wanna test it with some CO-OP missions?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry about the double post, but I'm really bored anyone wanna do co-op?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 28, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Same here in regards to the TPU server (404 error).



The server admin (*digibucc*) has not maintained it for a long time now. Currently it is unusable .


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Sorry about the double post, but I'm really bored anyone wanna do co-op?



Yes yes, are you on TS ? I'm Idaho49ers. I just need 306 points 
for the KH 2002. If you aren't on TS I'm in party right now too.
What is you game name are we BF3 friends ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yes yes, are you on TS ? I'm Idaho49ers. I just need 306 points
> for the KH 2002. If you aren't on TS I'm in party right now too.
> What is you game name are we BF3 friends ?



on TS now  and I don't think we are my name is kevin7510


----------



## xxdozer32 (Jan 28, 2012)

ahhhhhh i wanna play with you guys, i only have like 3 friends that play -_-


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 29, 2012)

Sup guys, Quick series I came out with before Myth Busting, Figured I would touch up on it again.

Here's a quick tips video on my Guided Shell Tank Setup


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2012)

Me, Dave, and I think MT were in a tank on Wake Island a week or so ago. Between me shooting, Dave target locking, and Alex repairing we collectively had 47 kills and maybe like 4 deaths. And it was all guided shell kills chopper after chopper after chopper with the occasional random shot into boats, guys on the ground, etc. It was pretty beastly that round.


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah for sure, a good 3 man team in the tank can destroy anything that comes their way


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 29, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, Quick series I came out with before Myth Busting, Figured I would touch up on it again.
> 
> Here's a quick tips video on my Guided Shell Tank Setup



Hey Fhrope, I've been watching quite a few of your vids on youtube, and I was wondering if you could do an updated version of some of the myth busting? Just in case there have been any updated that nerfed/buffed weapons. Most notably was the C4 - I'm quite sure (but not 100%) that it takes 3 or more C4 to blow a tank. Maybe it's the reactive armor that causes this but not sure.


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been doing some updates in recent episodes I do some retests sometimes.  As for the tank one, the first one was done on hardcore that's why it was 2, on normal it's 3.  There should be an annotation on the first video, then I ended up retesting but it was on an LAV and not a tank lol  but it's 3 for sure


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 29, 2012)

Aah ok I see, thanks. I noticed in a vid it said that the C4 does 50% damage so I was thinking there may have been a C4 nerf or something.

I've got a little idea for your next video, related to something that happened to me recently:



scaminatrix said:


> Me and a mate had something crazy happen to us last night - we were in attack chopper; he was pilot I was gunner.
> I saw him get a lock on to a chopper (he's got painter so anything he locks onto comes up for me and my guided's) and he shot his heat-seekers at this chopper. An enemy jet flew past the enemy chopper and both rockets curled round and followed the jet and blew it up! The heat-seekers found an alternative heat source and followed it!
> Now me and my mate are looking at the environment to use as alternative heat sources for seekers in case someone gets a lock on us, like in Operation Firestorm where you have those pipes coming out of the ground inside a fence where you blow up the pipe and fire spews out of it. Only problem is, when someone's locked onto you, you can't tell whether it's an IR lock or heat-seeker lock so this is gonna take some testing!



Try busting this - my theory is that the oil pipes on Operation Firestorm that spew fire when you destroy them will act as a counter-measure against heat-seekers. Hovering above one in a chopper while someone fires a heat-seeker at you would be an easy way to see. This would be really fun to test, but I just don't have the time


----------



## Fhrope (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have to try that, it could have been the jet close to you that caused an issue, I have been doing testing for episode 7 and something similar like that happened when 2 helicopters were too close. It just glitched out


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's an issue - it's just another thing that shows how much of an epic game BF3 is! A heat-seeker that goes for an alternative heat source would happen IRL so DICE must have deliberately implemented it. Maybe the jets have a bigger heat signature than choppers, so the heat-seekers favour them more?
I don't think it glitched out on you, I think the heat-seekers just took different targets 

I can't wait to see your next episode


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Me, Dave, and I think MT were in a tank on Wake Island a week or so ago. Between me shooting, Dave target locking, and Alex repairing we collectively had 47 kills and maybe like 4 deaths. And it was all guided shell kills chopper after chopper after chopper with the occasional random shot into boats, guys on the ground, etc. It was pretty beastly that round.



I wish it was me, I haven't had a good round on Wake Island forever.  It must have been some other horse stud.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah ok I see, thanks. I noticed in a vid it said that the C4 does 50% damage so I was thinking there may have been a C4 nerf or something.
> 
> I've got a little idea for your next video, related to something that happened to me recently:
> 
> ...



I'd dot it!! I was not aware there were pipes you could destroy and do that


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I wish it was me, I haven't had a good round on Wake Island forever.  It must have been some other horse stud.



Oh. I need to figure out who that was. They repeatedly put themselves in the line of fire keeping me from getting killed. And trust me around the 25/0 mark, we because a primary target for the enemy team. That hand full of deaths was from whoever that was hunting down support guys on foot with C-4 and stopping Engineers when we move to the E flag.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, Quick series I came out with before Myth Busting, Figured I would touch up on it again.
> 
> Here's a quick tips video on my Guided Shell Tank Setup


OMG! Do want!  But...there's really no reason to use tanks anymore after you got that unlocked because there aren't any more unlocks after it.


----------



## DOM (Jan 29, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, Quick series I came out with before Myth Busting, Figured I would touch up on it again.
> 
> Here's a quick tips video on my Guided Shell Tank Setup



ive had that unlocked a while back but never got it to work cuz do you need someone in the 3rd seat for it to work ?


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 30, 2012)

I swear there's almost no Aussies ever playing these days. 95% of servers are empty, with only the occasional server with any people, most of which are Metro 24/7.

Sucks


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 30, 2012)

DOM said:


> ive had that unlocked a while back but never got it to work cuz do you need someone in the 3rd seat for it to work ?



You don't need 3 people but you do need someone in the 3rd seat to do the laser targeting. When I'm a gunner on a tank I'll usually switch to that seat (if available) when a helicopter or armored vehicle comes around.

Also anyone with a Jav/Stinger are able to lock on to the laser target coming from the tank.


----------



## DOM (Jan 30, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> You don't need 3 people but you do need someone in the 3rd seat to do the laser targeting. When I'm a gunner on a tank I'll usually switch to that seat (if available) when a helicopter or armored vehicle comes around.
> 
> Also anyone with a Jav/Stinger are able to lock on to the laser target coming from the tank.



Only bad part is I'm mostly solo in the tank


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 31, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Oh. I need to figure out who that was. They repeatedly put themselves in the line of fire keeping me from getting killed. And trust me around the 25/0 mark, we because a primary target for the enemy team. That hand full of deaths was from whoever that was hunting down support guys on foot with C-4 and stopping Engineers when we move to the E flag.



I was the one outside the tank repairing...I believe your 3rd was Triptex though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 31, 2012)

So TLM (and Alex) when do we want to stage a repeat of that ackshun? You gotta let me drive sometimes tho!  

Yeah yeah I know "get on TS" and such but maybe we can even set a specific time, perhaps even repeating. Weekends are better for me.

Yeah DOM I've been mostly solo in tanks too but not really by choice. Have yet to use Guided Shell yet as such... (go take my pics btw! )


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2012)

Ill be on later tonight after i get some work done on this other machine.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 31, 2012)

EA - EA wide maintenance scheduled for Tuesday



> POSTED BY EA Staff ON JAN 30, 2012
> 
> *EA-WIDE MAINTENANCE SCHEDULED FOR TUESDAY*
> 
> ...


----------



## DOM (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone else notice it didn't take long to join on a server today... For me it was quick for some reason hope it stays like that


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2012)

I noticed that it has been really quick over the last week


----------



## xxdozer32 (Jan 31, 2012)

n00b question, but how do i change guns in the tank? what button should it be?


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 31, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> n00b question, but how do i change guns in the tank? what button should it be?



f1 / f2 for seat

1 / 2 for gun type if available


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

*Jeep kills*

Got drove nuts trying to get Jeep kills last night. Need 5 for the assignment, but everytime 
I went to mow down some one they'd get shot right before I hit them. 2 rounds on Wake Island 2 road kills  
Got some good points though over 6000 both rounds and leveled up so it made up for the frustration. 
Any one want to get ran over tonight


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Got drove nuts trying to get Jeep kills last night. Need 5 for the assignment, but everytime
> I went to mow down some one they'd get shot right before I hit them. 2 rounds on Wake Island 2 road kills
> Got some good points though over 6000 both rounds and leveled up so it made up for the frustration.
> Any one want to get ran over tonight



Yea the jeep kills are the hardest!


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jan 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Got drove nuts trying to get Jeep kills last night. Need 5 for the assignment, but everytime
> I went to mow down some one they'd get shot right before I hit them. 2 rounds on Wake Island 2 road kills
> Got some good points though over 6000 both rounds and leveled up so it made up for the frustration.
> Any one want to get ran over tonight



I could help if ping allows(live in Europe)


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I could help if ping allows(live in Europe)



I don't have ping issues with Euro servers to much. Even if they are high I play them. 
It wouldn't be until like 6:30 pm or 7:00 MST or about 10 hrs from now. What is your in 
game name and I'll friend you tonight. It would be a lot easier with a gunner. Thanks

Is this right ?
aLB_sCH1ZZO


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jan 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I don't have ping issues with Euro servers to much. Even if they are high I play them.
> It wouldn't be until like 6:30 pm or 7:00 MST or about 10 hrs from now. What is your in game name and I'll friend you tonight. It would be a lot easier with a gunner. Thanks



For me is 16.30 now.Anyway I usually play from 23.00 and on...Name : aLB_sCH1ZZO


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> For me is 16.30 now.Anyway I usually play from 23.00 and on...Name : aLB_sCH1ZZO



Yeah I just checked your time and that would be between 
2 or 3 in the morning for you. You are 8 hrs ahead of me.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jan 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I just checked your time and that would be between
> 2 or 3 in the morning for you. You are 8 hrs ahead of me.



On saturday I usually sign in that late...since I might be a bit drunk you can ran me over how much u want


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I just checked your time and that would be between
> 2 or 3 in the morning for you. You are 8 hrs ahead of me.



Where were you man? I was up till like 11 waiting for you!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

I was on until about 11 pm. I checked Teamspeak twice and the chat 
on battlelog said you crashed when you logged into BF3. I figured you were down again.
I'm good to go tonight. Have to cook my own dinner though so probably about 
7 p.m. Played some Wake Island trying to run over people. Not as easy as it 
sounds though.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2012)

You don't have to run them over with the DVP to get your five kills, you just have to use the mounted gun!  

And, sorry Dude, but your siggy is way too big.  They can't be bigger than 500x100 pixels.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You don't have to run them over with the DVP to get your five kills, you just have to use the mounted gun!
> 
> And, sorry Dude, but your siggy is way too big.  They can't be bigger than 500x100 pixels.



Yeah I just couldn't get any one to get in and ride and didn't have much luck gunning while stationary. I'll get a smaller one. The one I got yesterday was huge too. Had a couple good rounds last night you should of dropped in. Lot of points anyway.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I was on until about 11 pm. I checked Teamspeak twice and the chat
> on battlelog said you crashed when you logged into BF3. I figured you were down again.
> I'm good to go tonight. Have to cook my own dinner though so probably about
> 7 p.m. Played some Wake Island trying to run over people. Not as easy as it
> sounds though.



Hmm, well I wasn't on teamspeak and I just had the battlelog tab open on the side for a while it prob put me as away or something. Anyway I'm up for some BF3 tonight too, I'll be waiting on teamspeak this time :3


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

kevinheraiz said:


> hmm, well i wasn't on teamspeak and i just had the battlelog tab open on the side for a while it prob put me as away or something. Anyway i'm up for some bf3 tonight too, i'll be waiting on teamspeak this time :3



10/4


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lZqbv.jpg



Finally ! Get ready for some fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lZqbv.jpg



Somehow this scares me.....


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Somehow this scares me.....






Thanks for joining us last night, Brandon. Your help in vanquishing the forces of evil was greatly appreciated...and needed!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks for joining us last night, Brandon. Your help in vanquishing the forces of evil was greatly appreciated...and needed!



LOLZ I try.... *Walks away from a slow motion explosion* j/k

Yea I had fun! My friend came over with that 5870 he was going to trade me but it was dead. It has some black stuff on the PCIex leads and some type of corrosion on the PCB. I cleaned it up the best I could and tested again but still no go. I put in a RMA with Asus for the card and hope they don't notice the pciex connections with the black stuff.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 31, 2012)

Next DLC Rumor:  All American DLC pack
( FWIW.  Saw references on many news sites, but this YouTube video seems to be the original source.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Next DLC Rumor:  All American DLC pack
> ( FWIW.  Saw references on many news sites, but this YouTube video seems to be the original source.)



Hmmm this would be interesting. Wonder what new weapons it would include? Maybe nostalgic weapons such as lever action 30-30's or some types of modern civilian weapons.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2012)

If I get to blow up Miami in the next DLC I..........Me.......My life would be complete.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If I get to blow up Miami in the next DLC I..........Me.......My life would be complete.



LOL I still wait patiently for Grand Theft Auto: Southern Pride were you are this redneck hick running from the cops and making crystal meth!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I still wait patiently for Grand Theft Auto: Southern Pride were you are this redneck hick running from the cops and making crystal meth!



Mullet and a wife beater T included !


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 31, 2012)

I've only just finished downloading and installing the THREE POINT NINE GB update ._.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Mullet and a wife beater T included !



You go it. I had a friend of mine write up a full story and some artwork for that title and tried to submit it to rockstar but never herd anything back. They will probably end up using his stuff and he will get jack!


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 31, 2012)

10 mins playing and I bum it already
Only thing annoying me is having to press enter to deploy everytime?

Also is there a TPU server for people without Back2Karkand?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> 10 mins playing and I bum it already
> Only thing annoying me is having to press enter to deploy everytime?
> 
> Also is there a TPU server for people without Back2Karkand?



Yes this allows you to customize your kit or appearance without being forced to spawn.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2012)

Miami is gonna catch so much hell if this DLC is true. Im gonna rent a server.....

Miami 1000 tickets: C4/Tank only.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes this allows you to customize your kit or appearance without being forced to spawn.



True... true
And I can't autodeploy?
I'll get used to it I suppose


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 31, 2012)

As soon as much backup 6950 gets here I will be owning with you guys


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> True... true
> And I can't autodeploy?
> I'll get used to it I suppose



Nope. Its just not really practical to do that unless they changed the whole GUI so you can turn off autodeploy in settings.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

Or you can mash spacebar.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Or you can mash spacebar.



This works as well! There is a option to auto deploy if the spawn timer is still going but not really useful due to only having 3 seconds left after the kill cam


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahh fair nuff

It's a good game, but I can't fly for shit hahaha

I only know the basic controls, I'm guessing you can't take dogtags unless you equip the knife and then attack, as opposed to pressing F


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope, you get dogtags be sneaking up an knifing people. Flank them and knife them in the back, etc.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Miami is gonna catch so much hell if this DLC is true. Im gonna rent a server.....
> 
> Miami 1000 tickets: C4/Tank only.



Sounds good to me. It better include South Beach.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2012)

*Bf3 dlc*

I look forward to the Transport Chopper pilot assist points. It is annoying to be proficient at transporting teammates to and from locations safely but not get reward for it. I'm waiting for DICE to release a pack from Special Forces with grappling hooks that you can use from the transport chopper to rope down from a hovering position as you either commit suicide or hurt yourself just jumping out even 20 feet from the ground.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I look forward to the Transport Chopper pilot assist points. It is annoying to be proficient at transporting teammates to and from locations safely but not get reward for it. I'm waiting for DICE to release a pack from Special Forces with grappling hooks that you can use from the transport chopper to rope down from a hovering position as you either commit suicide or hurt yourself just jumping out even 20 feet from the ground.



I agree. Its even more annoying when people think they are proficient at transporting teammates.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone up for some rounds of BF3?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't fly anything
I blew myself up trying to take off in a helicopter
I like that it massages the truth and says I died by "suicide" as opposed to the truth (being inept)

I wanna play more as a team/squad with friends though, cos I literally have no friends on Origin because I installed it today


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Its even more annoying when people think they are proficient at transporting teammates.



Thanks for the vote of confidence. next time give me a location you want to be dropped off at and Ill take you there. One of the things i'm trying to learn how to do is to "combat land" super fast and leave in as little time as possible. i want to do it without going to 3rd person view to land.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 1, 2012)

Can anyone comment on if moving to a six core from a quad is worth an upgrade for this game? Thinking about going to a 970 from my 920.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2012)

Good question re. 6 core but if you are definitely looking for a worthwhile-for-BF3 upgrade get more VRAM (assuming those cards are 1GBs).


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2012)

Battlelog Update #5



> By: JBRipley  Posted: 16 hours ago
> 
> Here is the change log for Battlelog Update #5:
> - The News section is now available without logging in.
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Can anyone comment on if moving to a six core from a quad is worth an upgrade for this game? Thinking about going to a 970 from my 920.



It has been stated that BF3 hardly differentiates between a dual core and a quad core, so differences between 4 and 6 are probably not worthwhile.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Ahh fair nuff
> 
> It's a good game, but I can't fly for shit hahaha
> 
> I only know the basic controls, I'm guessing you can't take dogtags unless you equip the knife and then attack, as opposed to pressing F



Dogtags are not nearly as easy in BF3 as they were in BFBC2. You need to get them from behind or a lucky stab from the front. Don't try and run up on them to stab them, you will most likely die trying. The animation is EPIC though. I use my middle mouse button for Melee,easier to find in a tight situation. You'll get used to everything. Took me about  20 levels to figure it all out and still get surprised by stuff you can do. I can't fly a lick either What is your gamer tag? We can look you up. Join the TPU clans too. Enjoy !



GullyFoyle said:


> It has been stated that BF3 hardly differentiates between a dual core and a quad core, so differences between 4 and 6 are probably not worthwhile.


Really , that kind is a poke in the eye. I built a totally new machine for this game. Oh well it will help out in future games a guess. I'm going to get one of the 7000 series in the up coming months. 
Not sure if I'm going 7870 or 7950. I'll wait and see if the 7870 has enough juice first. Definitely want 3 Gig's of GRAM though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just watch you six with Reayth running around. Hes our local Jack the Ripper with the knife. Got the most stabbings on TPU.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just watch you six with Reayth running around. Hes our local Jack the Ripper with the knife. Got the most stabbings on TPU.



pffft, watch cadaveca he stabbed me atleast 8 times in a match


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> pffft, watch cadaveca he stabbed me atleast 8 times in a match


The best part about when Dave does it is you get that
 goofy laugh to go along with it


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> The best part about when Dave does it is you get that
> goofy laugh to go along with it



He does it when hes sneaking up on you too, I heard his giggling and I started turning around then he stabbed me in the face :c


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> He does it when hes sneaking up on you too, I heard his giggling and I started turning around then he stabbed me in the face :c



Yeah that laugh cracks me up. Hey I think if we can beat that last co-op I need I'm done for awhile because I should have enough for the G3, which is what I'm shooting for. Well at least until I get bored with the multiplayer which won't happen anytime soon. I fucking love this game. Thanks for helping me out with that tonight. I think we will own that level next time now we know better. That was on hard too wasn't it, and died because I wasn't prepared for the last guy. Suckage ! We'll have to talk about that before we play again when the E prompt came up it totally fucked me up I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> It has been stated that BF3 hardly differentiates between a dual core and a quad core, so differences between 4 and 6 are probably not worthwhile.



Um I'm pretty certain this is not the case, even BC2 showed a nice boost going from dual to quad, though more than 4GB RAM is definitely essential. People also generally don't realize how much vram this game wants to use either. DICE demos use 2GB cards.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah that laugh cracks me up. Hey I think if we can beat that last co-op I need I'm done for awhile because I should have enough for the G3, which is what I'm shooting for. Well at least until I get bored with the multiplayer which won't happen anytime soon. I fucking love this game. Thanks for helping me out with that tonight. I think we will own that level next time now we know better. That was on hard too wasn't it, and died because I wasn't prepared for the last guy. Suckage ! We'll have to talk about that before we play again when the E prompt came up it totally fucked me up I didn't know what to do.



NP, It was on hard for the first one the rest were easy  we got pretty far on the hard one though.. We should try it on hard again


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Dogtags are not nearly as easy in BF3 as they were in BFBC2. You need to get them from behind or a lucky stab from the front. Don't try and run up on them to stab them, you will most likely die trying. The animation is EPIC though. I use my middle mouse button for Melee,easier to find in a tight situation. You'll get used to everything. Took me about  20 levels to figure it all out and still get surprised by stuff you can do. I can't fly a lick either What is your gamer tag? We can look you up. Join the TPU clans too. Enjoy !



I changed it to "LyricalSurgeon" on Origin (it hasn't changed in Battlelog? weird) 
I put my name on the spreadsheet file on the first page of this thread and added a few people I recognised from the forum on Battlelog
Do you make friends on both Battlelog AND Origin?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just watch you six with Reayth running around. Hes our local Jack the Ripper with the knife. Got the most stabbings on TPU.



He got me on my first ever match on BF3,in my first spawn and in first 3 sec of gameplay:shadedshu
Scared the shit out of me
I'm a sucker for knifing but Reayth is definitely N.1


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 1, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> He got me on my first ever match on BF3,in my first spawn and in first 3 sec of gameplay:shadedshu
> Scared the shit out of me
> I'm a sucker for knifing but Reayth is definitely N.1


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I changed it to "LyricalSurgeon" on Origin (it hasn't changed in Battlelog? weird)
> I put my name on the spreadsheet file on the first page of this thread and added a few people I recognised from the forum on Battlelog
> Do you make friends on both Battlelog AND Origin?



Battlelog ! I couldn't find you in search though. Search for me when you get a minute. Idaho49ers


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Battlelog ! I couldn't find you in search though. Search for me when you get a minute. Idaho49ers



Added! I still show up as "Mayofail" (awful name)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


>



FPS doug, One of the best/funniest CS gamers out there.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um I'm pretty certain this is not the case, even BC2 showed a nice boost going from dual to quad, though more than 4GB RAM is definitely essential. People also generally don't realize how much vram this game wants to use either. DICE demos use 2GB cards.



BFBC2 ran in a different engine not originally written for the PC.

bit-tech.net - Battlefield 3 technical analysis



> *Battlefield 3 CPU Performance*
> 
> As well as testing a variety of cards on BF3's Frostbite 2 engine, we also wanted to investigate the effect of CPU clock speeds, the number of CPU cores and the effect of Hyper-Threading. Would an overclocked CPU help? Or could an ageing dual-core chip limp along? We under-clocked our Intel i7 965 CPU, as well as disabling two of its cores and Hyper-Threading, in order to find out. The results were surprising.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm well aware GPU is most important but I just don't buy that especially as they claim RAM capacity doesn't seem to matter either. Too bad Black Panther doesn't play BF3 as I don't anyone else with a dual core anymore offhand.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 1, 2012)

my 6xcore runs at like 80-100% useage with both cards 99% used frame rates are stable mostly 60-90 ingame.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 1, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> He got me on my first ever match on BF3,in my first spawn and in first 3 sec of gameplay:shadedshu
> Scared the shit out of me
> I'm a sucker for knifing but Reayth is definitely N.1



Hey
whats your in game name? Sorry, btw nothing personal i stab cause i cant shoot for sh1t.
im also trying to stay ahead of Chaotic H8r 


oh just saw ur banner half blind also!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Added! I still show up as "Mayofail" (awful name)



No it isn't, Mayo does fail I prefer Miracle whip ! 
Being in the UK you probably have no idea what 
I'm talking about :  )
http://www.dvo.com/newsletter/monthly/2006/june/door3.html


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 1, 2012)

Episode 7 has arrived!!

I've been collecting myths over the last month and I gathered all the best ones that came from the comments. Hope everyone enjoys! Also Special appearance by Shibby2142!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm well aware GPU is most important but I just don't buy that especially as they claim RAM capacity doesn't seem to matter either. Too bad Black Panther doesn't play BF3 as I don't anyone else with a dual core anymore offhand.



More BF3 CPU Scaling tests...

Tom's Hardware
Techspot
Guru3D

System RAM capacity mostly makes a difference in load times, not FPS.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 1, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Episode 7 has arrived!!
> 
> I've been collecting myths over the last month and I gathered all the best ones that came from the comments. Hope everyone enjoys! Also Special appearance by Shibby2142!



I reeeaaaallly want to do some testing with you, I got a couple of ideas of things to test. My battlelog name's scaminatrix, add me if you're up for a little fun


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 1, 2012)

My battlelog is full, Invites are'nt going out for now.  But we can keep in touch if you have facebook/twitter


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2012)

Blah blah blah... twitter.com/zh1nt0: "It´s been quiet for a while but we are working on updates for the game which we will announce as soon as we´re satisfied with what we have"


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 1, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> Hey
> whats your in game name? Sorry, btw nothing personal i stab cause i cant shoot for sh1t.
> im also trying to stay ahead of Chaotic H8r
> 
> ...



It was my first game on the retail version and the first server i checked was TPU...it was very late for me so the server was populated...we were playin Metro and I spawn on a teammate on "CAFE"...immediately I run out of the building...and 2-3 sec later...PAMMM...your knife was carrying my dogtags
I had my vengeance on the second map Grand Bazzar where I got crazyeyereaper's dogtagsthe very first one's...


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> No it isn't, Mayo does fail I prefer Miracle whip !
> Being in the UK you probably have no idea what
> I'm talking about :  )
> http://www.dvo.com/newsletter/monthly/2006/june/door3.html



Well it's "sweeter than mayo", which is a good start!

also my pc isn't booting after a power outage, someone help me please(at this thread)


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 1, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> It was my first game on the retail version and the first server i checked was TPU...it was very late for me so the server was populated...we were playin Metro and I spawn on a teammate on "CAFE"...immediately I run out of the building...and 2-3 sec later...PAMMM...your knife was carrying my dogtags
> I had my vengeance on the second map Grand Bazzar where I got crazyeyereaper's dogtagsthe very first one's...



HA!!! Yeah man i dont know what it is but getting crazyeyes tags just makes everything ok


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> HA!!! Yeah man i dont know what it is but getting crazyeyes tags just makes everything ok



I know exactly what it is  You get to hear him Rage


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Well it's "sweeter than mayo", which is a good start!
> 
> also my pc isn't booting after a power outage, someone help me please(at this thread)



Aw ha they do have it in the UK  Was it a power outage coupled with a surge ? 
First check your switch on the power supply. Hopefully your PC didn't get fried.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> My battlelog is full, Invites are'nt going out for now.  But we can keep in touch if you have facebook/twitter



What is the limit on friends?  99/100 like platoons?  Thx!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> System RAM capacity mostly makes a difference in load times, not FPS.



First and foremost, I want to make clear I am talking about Higher/Highest settings and *Multiplayer *. The TechSpot review is the only one that tests with dual core non-HT CPUs and even there we see almost a 10 fps diff at 1920x1200 between an X2 265 and a 2500K at the same clock speed which is significant especially if we are talking the difference between getting 25 and 35 fps (granted there are architecture diffs in play too). And that is with *no MSAA*. Though vram capacity  is likely going to be the largest factor when it comes to high anti-aliasing. 

That statement re. RAM definitely does not jibe with my experience (and that of some others here too). I can tell you High with MSAA enabled (2X) at 1920x1200 on a heavily-polpulated and action-packed match of multiplayer 4GB is not playable.



> I do need to make a note here as especially for BF3 it counts, this is a single player benchmark test. In massive online environment your CPU will become increasingly more important and stressed much worse. However, of we purely focus on the graphics engine versus the processors used, the difference remains rather small.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I know exactly what it is  You get to hear him Rage



yeah, its glorious hell be here soon telling everybody to F off


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2012)

Kraft Mayo is my all time fav, Miracle whip sux


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Aw ha they do have it in the UK  Was it a power outage coupled with a surge ?
> First check your switch on the power supply. Hopefully your PC didn't get fried.



Nahhh it didn't. it always does this, it's like a shitty car
A bit more info in the thread linked tho


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Kraft Mayo is my all time fav, Miracle whip sux


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay my Battlelog name's changed now(I think?)






Either way, people need to add/accept me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2012)

add brandonwh64


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


>





brandonwh64 said:


> Kraft Mayo is my all time fav, Miracle whip sux



Damn whities 





@ El mayo 
add Kevin7510


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 1, 2012)

<----xxdozer32


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2012)

Added you mayo


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I guess no one else has any input re. hardware and performance. That's fine; kinda been there done that though there isn't as much hard consensus about some things as I'd like except that GPU really trumps CPU as least when you have 4+ cores (even if two are virtual apparently despite the probs some have with HT enabled tho they were all 8 threads).

So I guess we can at least definitively answer mastrdrvr's original question that brought this up again: No a 970 is not really a worthwhile upgrade if you are looking to get something more out of BF3. As I said originally as you have a 5870 crossfire setup I'd say the best thing you could for the game is get more vram. You could possibly even run it better with a bit less raw horsepower but twice the memory like 6870 2GB Crossfire or 560 2GB SLI.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL just checked my friends list and its dead only 4 ppl still play the game on my list.

catnapster   <--------Add me if you still play!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay it's fully changed now
I am LyricalSurgeon 


catnipkiller said:


> LOL just checked my friends list and its dead only 4 ppl still play the game on my list.
> 
> catnapster   <--------Add me if you still play!



I'm jonesing to play with someone I 'know'. Added you man 

also can you only use certain weapons when you're playing as US or Russian?
Cos I wanna use the M16 but only the AK-74M is available -noob questions-


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 1, 2012)

later on the unlocked gun you can use on both sides but some are one side only.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> later on the unlocked gun you can use on both sides but some are one side only.



lame


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2012)

The last weapon unlock for each class (Assault/Engineeer/Support/Recon) is to make the faction-specific starting weapons available no matter what faction you are in.  Details.


----------



## GLD (Feb 1, 2012)

Figured the thread could use a little art work. I went back to the USS Hornet with a better camera then I had at the GeForce LAN. I figured this is related to the thread as the BF3 party was on the USS Hornet. This pin up painting is on the backside of a door in the torpedo room.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2012)

GLD said:


> Figured the thread could use a little art work. I went back to the USS Hornet with a better camera then I had at the GeForce LAN. I figured this is related to the thread as the BF3 party was on the USS Hornet. This pin up painting is on the backside of a door in the torpedo room.
> http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u345/xlenduroman/P1290086.jpg
> http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u345/xlenduroman/P10-15-11_1230.jpg



You can kiss classic nose art like that good bye. That no longer can work in the PC military of today.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> lame


It is incentiveWork on assignments and CO-Op missions 
too and you can unlock some good ones. 
KH2002 
G3
QBB-95
MG-36
L85A2
Famas.
All great guns in my opinion.


Hey Kevin I'm taking a break tonight. I have had a tough 
week at work and I'm dead tired. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## travva (Feb 2, 2012)

yo add me guys, i play late at night most of the time, usually between 1030p - 2a or so, EST. travva is my name in there too.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I guess no one else has any input re. hardware and performance. That's fine; kinda been there done that though there isn't as much hard consensus about some things as I'd like except that GPU really trumps CPU as least when you have 4+ cores (even if two are virtual apparently despite the probs some have with HT enabled tho they were all 8 threads).
> 
> So I guess we can at least definitively answer mastrdrvr's original question that brought this up again: No a 970 is not really a worthwhile upgrade if you are looking to get something more out of BF3. As I said originally as you have a 5870 crossfire setup I'd say the best thing you could for the game is get more vram. You could possibly even run it better with a bit less raw horsepower but twice the memory like 6870 2GB Crossfire or 560 2GB SLI.



HT blows for this game imo. Didn't realize that until I turned it off.

As for a GPU upgrade, I'm holding out for either 8000 AMD cards or Kepler cards. In either case the extra cost of new GPUs really rules it out as an upgrade option. As only BF3 really pushes my 5870s, I see no real need right now for upgrading there especially give the cost.

Besides if I want more GPU power, I just need to go rma my other 5870 so I can go 3-way.

Thanks for all the comments though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes HT does blow for quads but that review shows a chip with two physical and two HT cores doing pretty well so maybe it has more to do with the actual number of cores than whether physical or virtual but I'm purely speculating.

Sure wasn't telling you that _should_ change GPUs just that that would make more sense as far as BF3 is concerned. Though you don't need more GPU power really just perhaps more vram (but that gonna be less of a factor for you at 1920x1200--do you presently run 4x MSAA?)


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 2, 2012)

I can run 2x AA. I would run none, but I can still see the difference between 2x and 4x AA. 2x helps a lot over no AA and lots of post.

I do not think those articles help in any way whether a dual, quad, or six is helpful at all the multiplayer. I know I hum around 90% CPU use at stock clocks on my 920. Pushing it up to 4Ghz doesn't push the usage down much, only about 80% then.

I saw someone show their cpu usage on a 980x (without HT) when playing multiplayer in BF3 and even they showed usage of all 6 cores. Just can't find it right now. Was just trying to see if anyone else could confirm that.

Maybe I'll just hold off and upgrade to a 120hz monitor instead.

edit: Anyone tried this with HT?


----------



## DOM (Feb 2, 2012)

going on its happened like 4 times in a row already 



> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'xxXDOMXxx' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 2, 2012)

VideoGamer.com - Battlefield 3 DLC announcement coming next week in New York



> News | Posted 02/02/2012 - 10:15am GMT
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> VideoGamer.com - Battlefield 3 DLC announcement coming next week in New York



Instead of SF they should use Oakland, it's already a War Zone. The problem using 
SF is I'll critique the shit out of it. I know those streets like my backyard.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes I can only run 2X as well and I am jonesin for 4X. Still too jaggy esp at a distance. Yeah, Post is worthless.



boise49ers said:


> SF is I'll critique the shit out of it. I know those streets like my backyard.



So how does an old half-blind dude from Idaho know SF so well?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I can only run 2X as well and I am jonesin for 4X. Still too jaggy esp at a distance. Yeah, Post is worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does an old half-blind dude from Idaho know SF so well?



Grew up Bay Area and worked in the City for 
5 years as a sub contractor for Bay Area Rapid Transit.
AKA:  BART !


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Instead of SF they should use Oakland, it's already a War Zone. The problem using
> SF is I'll critique the shit out of it. I know those streets like my backyard.



Actually, the guy that originally dropped the All American DLC rumor says he was wrong when he said SF, it is going to be LALA land.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Grew up Bay Area and worked in the City for
> 5 years as a sub contractor for Bay Area Rapid Transit.
> AKA:  BART !



My dad was stationed at the Presidio in the mid-60's.

Bah, LA, of course. Though if any place deserves some shelling and such...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> My dad was stationed at the Presidio in the mid-60's.
> 
> Bah, LA, of course. Though if any place deserves some shelling and such...



Really,so he was there for the whole Hippy fest. You could walk through Golden Gate Park
and get high from second hand smoke. The Presidio is a Cool place. Like a small version of Arlington, but with kind of a rain forest look. I lived in the East Bay "Vallejo" and you could see the Spans of the GG Bridge from our Balconey.I love San Fran. Hate Oakland though. I covered it too when I worked for that company.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah though a hippy he was not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Miami......nuff said. DICE has visited my dreams apparently.

This time next week Ill be going Green too!

2600k and a 570! Ill be AMD/ATI free!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Hah. I'm going green next too. Want to see and play my games with different drivers again (please note I have no actual issues/problems with Catalyst) and check out things like AO in Skyrim and I hear NV drivers may handle the MSAA more efficiently such as in BF3. I also want more vram. The 1280MB on the 570 is better than 1GB of course but if I'm doing it at all I want a bit more. 1.5GB would be perfect but I'm sure not buying a 580. Leaning towards GTX 560 2GB SLI at this point but that's still $400 best price with rebate.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah. I'm going green next too. Want to see and play my games with different drivers again (please note I have no actual issues/problems with Catalyst) and check out things like AO in Skyrim and I hear NV drivers may handle the MSAA more efficiently such as in BF3. I also want more vram. The 1280MB on the 570 is better than 1GB of course but if I'm doing it at all I want a bit more. 1.5GB would be perfect but I'm sure not buying a 580. Leaning towards GTX 560 2GB SLI at this point but that's still $400 best price with rebate.



Here is the one I got coming in.






ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570 (F...





Got this with a 2600k also.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

Wait, I can only get some weapons by completing the single player co-op? 

well if anyone's willing to play through with me, I'm free tonight (I have coursework but whatever)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

I havent played any coop yet either so maybe me.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here is the one I got coming in.
> http://viipctrade.com/images/201105/goods_img/9825_P_1349220380.jpg
> 
> ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570 (F...
> ...



Great. Can't wait to hear your reactions. But ya now, Kepler's gonna be out sometimes in spring...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Great. Can't wait to hear your reactions. But ya now, Kepler's gonna be out sometimes in spring...



Thats ok. Im going from a 5850 to a 570 and I was happy with the 5850. 

I plan on doing a mini review of the differences I see. Been using AMD almost exclusively for years now so going Intel/Nvidia will be a major change and Ill be sure to give an honest perspective. I'm very excited to see the difference if there is any.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I havent played any coop yet either so maybe me.



Sick
Do I have you on Origin/Battlelog? if not mine's LyricalSurgeon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2012)

nice setup mailman! I want one of those gene Z boards myself!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Wait, I can only get some weapons by completing the single player co-op?
> 
> well if anyone's willing to play through with me, I'm free tonight (I have coursework but whatever)



Yep some fairly good ones at that 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Here is the one I got coming in.
> http://viipctrade.com/images/201105/goods_img/9825_P_1349220380.jpg
> 
> ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570 (F...
> ...



What ? You have went Green WTF


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep some fairly good ones at that
> 
> 
> 
> What ? You have went Green WTF



Yup. I may even do a little editorial on it too. Dunno yet.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats ok. Im going from a 5850 to a 570 and I was happy with the 5850.
> 
> I plan on doing a mini review of the differences I see. Been using AMD almost exclusively for years now so going Intel/Nvidia will be a major change and Ill be sure to give an honest perspective. I'm very excited to see the difference if there is any.



Anyway Kepler is still foggy, the 570 is a sweet spot price/perf wise and as for Ivy/Sandy, there will be minimal performance increases so I guess you're right.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Anyway Kepler is still foggy, the 570 is a sweet spot price/perf wise and as for Ivy/Sandy, there will be minimal performance increases so I guess you're right.



I got the board and CPU for free basicly man. The new GPU is only gonna cost me 100 bucks. How could I refuse? Why not ya know?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got the board and CPU for free basicly man. The new GPU is only gonna cost me 100 bucks.



Hows that?

It is a nice looking board and that card looks like a beast (triple slot lol). I am wary of Asus products though. While they are well engineered and built I have heard nothing but shit about their support and RMA if, forbid, you have a real hardware issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hows that?



I gots friends. 

Honestly thats all I can say. But its people who care about TheMailMan and knew I have an issue with some stuff and decided to lend a hand. 

Basicly I got the board,cpu and the GPU for 100 bucks and shipping. How can I NOT go green.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Why wouldn't you anyway? Even outside of your particular circumstances it's always fun to have and play with new and different gear and in this case it's diff hardware and software.

I had a GTX 460 768 for a few months but other than that I have been all ATI since 9700 Pro. I am tired of them and ready for something different even if no performance or IQ benefits though there will be as far as I can tell (even if I technically had less raw GPU power).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why wouldn't you anyway?



Because what I have now does what I need for the most part.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got the board and CPU for free basicly man. The new GPU is only gonna cost me 100 bucks. How could I refuse? Why not ya know?



Sweeet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because what I have now does what I need for the most part.



Not if OpenGL PS rendering is broke.

And you made that sound like you had some aversion to nVidia so was inquiring.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not if OpenGL PS rendering is broke.



 Why do you think I went green?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

The additional vram sure won't hurt either in your work.

I'm like the Video Memory Evangelist.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The additional vram sure won't hurt either in your work.
> 
> I'm like the Video Memory Evangelist.



Well turning down the OpenGL in the control panel seems to have fixed the problem for now. still in testing. So if one of your artists runs into this issue have them do that. Turn it on basic. Its on normal by defult.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I know; someone answered that for you before I saw the issue. 

It's good that has seemingly addressed the symptoms but turing off GPU acceleration is obviously not a great fix. But you know that and this all moot now anyway.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah though a hippy he was not.




Ha, While growing up I seen tons of the Military and returning VN vets hanging in Golden Gate Park though 
Along with the Pot there was a lot and I mean A lot of free love going around too 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why wouldn't you anyway? Even outside of your particular circumstances it's always fun to have and play with new and different gear and in this case it's diff hardware and software.
> 
> I had a GTX 460 768 for a few months but other than that I have been all ATI since 9700 Pro. I am tired of them and ready for something different even if no performance or IQ benefits though there will be as far as I can tell (even if I technically had less raw GPU power).



Yeah me too. I have a GTX 460 SE in my back up machine. I started with Radeon 7000. 
I have had one other Nvidia and it was a good card just got outdated fast. 9600 GT.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I know; someone answered that for you before I saw the issue.
> 
> It's good that has seemingly addressed the symptoms but turing off GPU acceleration is obviously not a great fix. But you know that and this all moot now anyway.



I didnt turn it off. Just down. Works perfectly fine. Turning it off would be horriable. I couldnt work.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

Nobody wants to play with me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2012)

2600K will run circles around the 1090T


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 2600K will run circles around the 1090T



Yeah probably so, but mine works great for gaming and I paid $200 with a TT Cooler.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 2, 2012)

haha







damn how did they know.....


----------



## DOM (Feb 2, 2012)

DOM said:


> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'xxXDOMXxx' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006



anyone got this ?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

It's taking a minute plus to load per game
Is it just me? Or is it normally this slow?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah that sounds normal for my HDD; was definitely better when had installed on SSD.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> It's taking a minute plus to load per game
> Is it just me? Or is it normally this slow?



Yeah, outta our TS regulars, I have one of the fastest systems, yet am the last to load in the map on the first round, every time. Rounds after the first are very fast, to the point I can get the driver seat in whatever vehicle i like, but the first load takes a few minutes.


I now leave CoreTemp open, and when i see the loading process complete(CPU temp drops), i click the tab on the taskbar, and usually the map will load up within a couple of seconds. Doing this shaved several minutes off the load-in time, not too sure why it works like that.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

From clicking join to the game starting just took me 2 minutes 49
this is ridiculous

and now I'm lagging in the server. This game can be frustrating at times


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> From clicking join to the game starting just took me 2 minutes 49
> this is ridiculous
> 
> and now I'm lagging in the server. This game can be frustrating at times



Out of curiosity what kinda drivers you using for the GPU? I have NEVER had the issue you have.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> From clicking join to the game starting just took me 2 minutes 49
> this is ridiculous
> 
> and now I'm lagging in the server. This game can be frustrating at times



El Mayo - you gotta OC your CPU a little man. its a shame not to!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> El Mayo - you gotta OC your CPU a little man. its a shame not to!



I've been down this road and it didn't end well
It just refused to be stable with a 200mhz speed increase.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2012)

alright man, at least you tried. I didnt know that your attemps had failed. Better switch to an 2500k build when you has the monies


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> alright man, at least you tried. I didnt know that your attemps had failed. Better switch to an 2500k build when you has the monies



I knowww, my chip's supposed to be 4Ghz on air as well
I NEVER have the money for Intel hahaha
I only play games and edit video on my PC anywayyyy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2012)

you could encode faster with faster cores!!


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I knowww, my chip's supposed to be 4Ghz on air as well
> I NEVER have the money for Intel hahaha
> I only play games and edit video on my PC anywayyyy



8GB really help on this one,cut my loading times in half
Got this nice tag today...never seen it before...


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> 8GB really help on this one,cut my loading times in half
> Got this nice tag today...never seen it before...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120202/tag.jpg



Aye aye, dunno whether to get another cheap 4GB 1333mhz set (4x2GB) or start over with 2x4GB 1600Mhz kits

Gonna lurk the FS threads one day and try and find either on the cheap


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 2, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> 8GB really help on this one,cut my loading times in half
> Got this nice tag today...never seen it before...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120202/tag.jpg



I took two tags in a game just now. FELT SO GOOD


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I took two tags in a game just now. FELT SO GOOD



I've destroyed my K/D by running around following people
ahh and another thing that feels especially good is blowin up tanks with C4
When you press the button , you're like "Ohh that felt so good...."


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> anyone got this ?



Played a couple rounds last night and did not run into this problem...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 3, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I've destroyed my K/D by running around following people
> ahh and another thing that feels especially good is blowin up tanks with C4
> When you press the button , you're like "Ohh that felt so good...."



Just go to TDM and make it back. K/D really isn't important. I quit trippin on it. More about assignments, unlocks, and shit like that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I took two tags in a game just now. FELT SO GOOD



My best shit-eating-grin feeling is disabling a jet with a tank shell then immediately finishing him off with a cannister. Just did it for the second time. Those hot shot slow movers need to watch it.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> My best shit-eating-grin feeling is disabling a jet with a tank shell then immediately finishing him off with a cannister. Just did it for the second time. Those hot shot slow movers need to watch it.



I had a sweet one the other night on Wake. I was in a chopper dropping down on North base and 
shot an RPG out the door at guys capping the base and a jet flew under us right at that exact 
second I blew him to shit.  This game has some great Ah Ha ! moments.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

lol nice!

Actually...we call those "Battlefield Moments".


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 3, 2012)

^thanks for the invites guys  i play A LOT of grand bazaar as its my favorite map, im tryin to get my KDR at 2.0+


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Just go to TDM and make it back. K/D really isn't important. I quit trippin on it. More about assignments, unlocks, and shit like that.


The only other FPS I've played is CoD4 and that was all about K/D for me. Fuck teamwork. I still haven't really played as a team in Battlefield yet. Everytime I check the TPU teamspeak there's noone in it 


Wrigleyvillain said:


> lol nice!
> 
> Actually...we call those "Battlefield Moments".



Haven't had one of those yet :'(


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 3, 2012)

its cause your playing at the wrong time,  

7pm-12pm EST

aka most ppl got done about 3 hours before your post.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its cause your playing at the wrong time,
> 
> 7pm-12pm EST
> 
> aka most ppl got done about 3 hours before your post.



Yeah you're all bloody Americans. I don't know what Eastern Time is here, but I'm on my PC mainly from 4-11PM GMT

I just added an additional clock to my desktop to keep track 
5 hours behind .__.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 3, 2012)

essentially we are 5 hours apart 

so 6am for me = 11am for you

so 7pm for me = 12 midnight for you

we are usually gaming from 7pm to 12midnight EST or 12midnight to 5am your time


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I took two tags in a game just now. FELT SO GOOD



ive taken 6 in bf3 and 7 in BC2 without dieing i love the feeling


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> essentially we are 5 hours apart
> 
> so 6am for me = 11am for you
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 3, 2012)

The best part in battlefield for me is when theres a tank and i have C4. I run to the tank without being seen plat 4 C4 and either just blow myself and the tank up or run away and as i do blow it up. Such a BAD ASS feeling


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> The only other FPS I've played is CoD4 and that was all about K/D for me. Fuck teamwork. I still haven't really played as a team in Battlefield yet. Everytime I check the TPU teamspeak there's noone in it
> 
> 
> Haven't had one of those yet :'(



You always play as a team in BF3...you will feel it later as you progress !


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> You always play as a team in BF3...you will feel it later as you progress !



True, but I mean like properly as a team. with teamspeak and all that, I tend to run around alone and try and get kills. I didn't realise that the people in orange were squad members until yesterday


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a team player.  I act as a bullet shield for my squadmates and soak up as much damage as possible to keep the rest of them alive.  IRL I would have won the Congressional Medal of Honor (Posthumously) at least 236 times.

Just ask Cadaveca and TheMailMan.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 3, 2012)

also a great solution is , pack as much C4 as you can on a Humvee drive it into Base , jump out , if enemy trys to get in or near by , blow it up


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 3, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> also a great solution is , pack as much C4 as you can on a Humvee drive it into Base , jump out , if enemy trys to get in or near by , blow it up



You can run one right up the butt of a vehicle and do the same. A good portion of my tank kills now are done that way. Mines work too. With mines though you have to be careful because if you hit the wrong thing prior to hitting an enemy vehicle you blow yourself up  Man played an hour and half last night with Chaotic trying to beat the last CO-OP level just to get killed at the end every time. My screw up , but finally figure out what I was doing wrong and had to go to bed. 3 hrs sleep last night Thanks G8tr  for helping out though. I'll get it fast tonight. Didn't realize you get Zero points if you don't beat it I think the reason I was always the guy who had to kill the terrorist dude is because I haven't beat the level yet.



El_Mayo said:


> Aye aye, dunno whether to get another cheap 4GB 1333mhz set (4x2GB) or start over with 2x4GB 1600Mhz kits
> 
> Gonna lurk the FS threads one day and try and find either on the cheap



Go with 2/4 gigs then. DDR3 is fairly cheap. That way you have expansion room. 
I have 2 open slots , but my damn TT Frio gets in the way of 2 of the slots.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh you Jihad Jeep tools


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh you Jihad Jeep tools



 No I jump out most of the time ! Though I still die 
a good portion of the time too. I do it on maps where
everybody thinks they need to be in vehicles and tanks blast 
you every time you spawn. Then the Wars on.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> True, but I mean like properly as a team. with teamspeak and all that, I tend to run around alone and try and get kills. I didn't realise that the people in orange were squad members until yesterday



TRUE.Me,I hate headphones with micand most of the time I just try to "telepathize" my teammates...as the old sayin says : "give me a good gunner and I'll destroy the whole world"


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> TRUE.Me,I hate headphones with micand most of the time I just try to "telepathize" my teammates...as the old sayin says : "give me a good gunner and I'll destroy the whole world"



hahahah you're missing out

teamwork is part of the fun!
That's why I was medic a lot in TF2

you could do your own thing AND be a team player


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah...it's still a "Jihad Jeep" if you jump out! Not called "Kamakaze Car Bomber" or some shit. 

And yeah teamwork is obviously important (not just to playing successfully but also to really enjoying the whole experience) and such is certainly enhanced by using voice in-game but count me in among those who can't stand using it nonetheless (as I've said many times). Wish there was another instant, effective way to communicate.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

TS works great for me. But I'm not that good, so take that as you will. PLus al lthe regulars in TS crack me up, so if I'm having a bad round, it's never really that bad.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 3, 2012)

are there problems with Origin client atm ?

i get login problems , unreachable.... and if client is up , pressing play .... stuck


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 3, 2012)

^ i got in right away, im in battlelog right now


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 3, 2012)

something is wrong with my gay ass origin client to, cant play bf3 at all. just hangs when I try and play. I can get onto battle log no problem that doesnt use origin.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeha, give it some time, the client is having issues connecting for some reason, but be patient, and it will launch. If not, contact support..who are busy, as this issue seems to affect a lot of people. I'm talking to EA right now.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my god I'm going to put my foot through my screen

I've played 3 matches and only gotten two kills and about 25 deaths
Anyone know any easy(er) maps/game modes besides conquest


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...it's still a "Jihad Jeep" if you jump out! Not called "Kamakaze Car Bomber" or some shit.
> 
> And yeah teamwork is obviously important (not just to playing successfully but also to really enjoying the whole experience) and such is certainly enhanced by using voice in-game but count me in among those who can't stand using it nonetheless (as I've said many times). Wish there was another instant, effective way to communicate.



I don't mind the TS , but if I am seriously trying to game instead of just fuckin around and the talk gets off the game I get annoyed and have a hard time gaming. It is just to distracting. It is like a neighbors dog that won't quit barking. I tried co-op the other night on the main TPU channel and totally got lost in the map a couple times. CO-OP channel is for those like me that are not multi-taskers with our ears



overclocking101 said:


> something is wrong with my gay ass origin client to, cant play bf3 at all. just hangs when I try and play. I can get onto battle log no problem that doesnt use origin.


Wow I read the first 6 words and thought, is he coming out on the forum


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I hear ya on that Idaho. Thankfully there are subchannels in the server for just such instances.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 3, 2012)

origin is down, stupid ass shit thing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

Well speaking of VOIP, _better_ squad-synced TS VOIP as it were, check this out:

TeamSync










cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I hear ya on that Idaho. Thankfully there are subchannels in the server for just such instances.



I should look at a TS tutorial cause I don't really understand the different channels and such. Though the thing above makes obvious sense...


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 3, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> something is wrong with my gay ass origin client to, cant play bf3 at all. just hangs when I try and play. I can get onto battle log no problem that doesnt use origin.



yepp logon to battlelog fixed the prob too, client still has issue


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh my god I'm going to put my foot through my screen
> 
> I've played 3 matches and only gotten two kills and about 25 deaths
> Anyone know any easy(er) maps/game modes besides conquest



No such thing in BF3... Only advice is take it easy. Let them come to you but don't camp 'cause it's not nice and see what class suits you best. Oh... and stay away for now from 64 players maps, too many enemies trying to kill you.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> No such thing in BF3... Only advice is take it easy. Let them come to you but don't camp 'cause it's not nice and see what class suits you best. Oh... and stay away for now from 64 players maps, too many enemies trying to kill you.



Will do
My battle reports are utterly depressing. I'm playing 24 player max from now on


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> yepp logon to battlelog fixed the prob too, client still has issue



Yeha, EA is aware, there is a confirmed issue, but they do not know what the problem is exactly just yet, so there is no ETA for resolution.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh my god I'm going to put my foot through my screen
> 
> I've played 3 matches and only gotten two kills and about 25 deaths
> Anyone know any easy(er) maps/game modes besides conquest



Yeah you can bump it back up with Team Death Match" Canals". It is basically like playing COD. 
It can get frustrating at times. Playing against TPU guys like G8tr and Highway will piss you off too. 
It is great when they are on your team, but sucks ass when they aren't. Weekends are worse too, 
because everybody jumps on.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeha, EA is aware, there is a confirmed issue, but they do not know what the problem is exactly just yet, so there is no ETA for resolution.



Global then, can't connect from UK

Hacked methinks


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Global then, can't connect from UK
> 
> Hacked methinks



Yeah, seems to be an issue with authentication servers. EA now has a notice up too when the client first connects.  Only took them an hour to get the notice up since i talked to them, pretty good, IMHO.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 3, 2012)

Down for me too...
Shit I had so much coffee today I could've been fraggin all night...
Origin did show up for me after telling that my account was already logged on and later tells me I have no games installed!!!!!
EDIT: Origin is okay now but can't join any server


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> It is great when they are on your team, but sucks ass when they aren't.



Amen to that shit.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah you can bump it back up with Team Death Match" Canals". It is basically like playing COD.
> It can get frustrating at times. Playing against TPU guys like G8tr and Highway will piss you off too.
> It is great when they are on your team, but sucks ass when they aren't. Weekends are worse too,
> because everybody jumps on.



The link to the TPU server 404s for me
Also I don't think I would be able to join because I don't have Back to Karkand anyhow


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

Origin issues seem to be resolved here now.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Managed to play some rounds after weird origin notifications like "updating game" and then freezing on login and stuff.  Origin is the same as with my electricity supplier I can't change it, just report I don't have power and they'll say " we are aware, working on it".


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

All too apt of a compare.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> All too apt of a compare.



apt? as in aptitude? as in 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install vlc
```
 ?  ^_^


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> apt? as in aptitude? as in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um no?




More like number 4 below:


```
adjective 
1. 
inclined; disposed; given; prone: too apt to slander others. 

2. 
likely: Am I apt to find him at home? 

3. 
unusually intelligent; able to learn quickly and easily: an apt pupil. 

4. 
suited to the purpose or occasion; appropriate: an apt metaphor; a few apt remarks on world peace. 

5. 
Archaic . prepared; ready; willing.
```


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> apt? as in aptitude? as in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even better, hold on we're  "aptdating Origin".


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 3, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Even better, hold on we're  "aptdating Origin".



Ah so it would be :


```
sudo apt-get upgrade-dist
```
or

```
sudo apt-get install real steel balls
```


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

Check my stats (they're wack)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2012)

hey guys, hope you guys are having fun! I am doing the army reserve thing this weekend. we are already out in the field and I have my phone tethered to my laptop.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> hey guys, hope you guys are having fun! I am doing the army reserve thing this weekend. we are already out in the field and I have my phone tethered to my laptop.



 Have fun!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2012)

im not having fun! Its like 48 deg right now and we have no heat, only sleeping bags.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> im not having fun! Its like 48 deg right now and we have no heat, only sleeping bags.



Hahaha I'm not used to Fahrenheit and almost freaked out when I read that


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Hahaha I'm not used to Fahrenheit and almost freaked out when I read that



Yo man I added you. Let's play some coop tomorrow! It's the weekend so I'm around all day (as opposed to late night your time).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yo man I added you. Let's play some coop tomorrow! It's the weekend so I'm around all day (as opposed to late night your time).



ill play. I have yet to complete the last coop level. If im not playing Star Trek Online ( player name: Ender@masterofthedead) Add me if you play!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yo man I added you. Let's play some coop tomorrow! It's the weekend so I'm around all day (as opposed to late night your time).



SICK

I finish work at 3:15 tomorrow, so I'll be in from 4pm (11am EST)



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ill play. I have yet to complete the last coop level. If im not playing Star Trek Online ( player name: Ender@masterofthedead) Add me if you play!



I can't find that player name bro 
Add meeee - LyricalSurgeon


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> SICK
> 
> I finish work at 3:15 tomorrow, so I'll be in from 4pm (11am EST)
> 
> ...



Ill add you. the player name was for Star Trek Online.

My BF3 name is Associated_Death


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ill add you. the player name was for Star Trek Online.
> 
> My BF3 name is Associated_Death



oh LOL
I'm so dumb
added you


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> apt? as in aptitude? as in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Signature Death. Where'd you find it 



brandonwh64 said:


> im not having fun! Its like 48 deg right now and we have no heat, only sleeping bags.



Reminds me of a winter back in 1990s I think it was. We had record below zero weather for a month. 
25 below for a week and my car had no heater. You'd have to scrape the insides of the windows while 
driving down the road. Being cold is no fun.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> oh LOL
> I'm so dumb
> added you



No...not dumb. It was confusing how he stuck his STO name in there without stating that's what it was. I woulda thought the same did I not already know his BF3 name.

Yeah I'll play coop with whomever; gotta be in the mood though. Usually I just wanna play multi. Or Skyrim.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No...not dumb. It was confusing how he stuck his STO name in there without stating that's what it was. I woulda thought the same did I not already know his BF3 name.
> 
> Yeah I'll play coop with whomever; gotta be in the mood though. Usually I just wanna play multi. Or Skyrim.



Yeah finally got my last level done and unlock. I'm done with co-op.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2012)

I think the TeamSpeak just took a crap?

EDIT:  I guess it's back up, not sure if it was all on my end, BF3 was still working fine.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I think the TeamSpeak just took a crap?
> 
> EDIT:  I guess it's back up, not sure if it was all on my end, BF3 was still working fine.



You're not on TeamSpeak....UZ UH LIEUH....


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 4, 2012)

^damn with stats like that, looks like youre a god at this game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah he's pretty good. To say the least.

Dunno how only Level 28 though.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah he's pretty good. To say the least.
> 
> Dunno how only Level 28 though.



I pretend to have a life :\


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah he's pretty good. To say the least.
> 
> Dunno how only Level 28 though.



That's actually level 73. Level 28 "Wings", which you get @ level 45. 


Hax.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2012)

Oops.

Anybody else up for a game? Trying to decide what to play this morning. Need to check out Tribes Ascend again too since the last recent overhaul.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2012)

I need to quit gaming drunk. I can't hit the broad side of a barn when I do.
Good thing I did the co-op mission before I got buzzed.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone know any lightweight browsers I can use just for Battlelog?
Chrome takes up 200MB RAM with two tabs open ._.
I've only got 4GB so I wanna free up as much as possible


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I need to quit gaming drunk. I can't hit the broad side of a barn when I do.



Yeah I learned that a long time ago as I've mentioned.  Felt like something was missing at first but got used to it before long and the positive KDR is good reward.

And El Mayo you didn't find more ram yet eh?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I need to quit gaming drunk. I can't hit the broad side of a barn when I do.
> Good thing I did the co-op mission before I got buzzed.



Same here. Sometimes I surprise myself though as I take more chances when a little under the influence


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I learned that a long time ago as I've mentioned.  Felt like something was missing at first but got used to it before long and the positive KDR is good reward.
> 
> And El Mayo you didn't find more ram yet eh?



hehehe I have, but my brother's gonna buy it for me

Either this Kingston kit or this Corsair kit

The Corsair's 9-9-9-24, instead of 9-9-9-27, which I understand is better, so it'll probably be that


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone know any lightweight browsers I can use just for Battlelog?
> Chrome takes up 200MB RAM with two tabs open ._.
> I've only got 4GB so I wanna free up as much as possible


IE9 uses under 100MB with Battlelog open:


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey El Mayo - I live in Alaska (Alaska Standard Time) and might be up for some co-op or just some gaming some night. My username is: HammerON41


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Hey El Mayo - I live in Alaska (Alaska Standard Time) and might be up for some co-op or just some gaming some night. My username is: HammerON41



SICK
I'm on Battlelog now, just added you


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Apparently some of the TPU guys "don't speak British"


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> SICK
> I'm on Battlelog now, just added you



I am currently flying back to Kenai (home) as I have been in Anchorage since Tuesday for training and coaching a volleyball tournament. Played a couple times on my lappy and it sucked playing at 1366x768:shadedshu
Can't wait to hopefully play tonight on my main rig and 30" monitor again


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I am currently flying back to Kenai (home) as I have been in Anchorage since Tuesday for training and coaching a volleyball tournament. Played a couple times on my lappy and it sucked playing at 1366x768:shadedshu
> Can't wait to hopefully play tonight on my main rig and 30" monitor again



...women's volleyball?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

DrPepper said:


> Apparently some of the TPU guys "don't speak British"





Actually, your mic was low and hard to hear.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I need to quit gaming drunk. I can't hit the broad side of a barn when I do.
> Good thing I did the co-op mission before I got buzzed.


This explains so much... 


El_Mayo said:


> Anyone know any lightweight browsers I can use just for Battlelog?
> Chrome takes up 200MB RAM with two tabs open ._.
> I've only got 4GB so I wanna free up as much as possible



I just use IE, as long as you don't have any addons or other tabs open it only uses 50k


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, your mic was low and hard to hear.



Yeaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

DrPepper said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaahh



I'm sorry you don't agree.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm sorry you don't agree.



I'm sure it was I didn't configure TS correctly only use it for EVE.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

DrPepper said:


> I'm sure it was I didn't configure TS correctly only use it for EVE.



Nah, I don't think it was you specifically either. I was ingame. I usually have to manually adjust volumes for everyone..it's pretty inconsistent, as the game can be quiet...or of course, super loud when there's lots of action.


ChaoticG8r is jsut hard of hearing.  You need to repeat everything for that guy, while he screams into his mic.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ChaoticG8R is jsut hard of hearing.  You need to repeat everything for that guy, while he screams into his mic.



^this....plus I mean...Scottish/British...ya'll sound the same....Foreign.  (btw I am always a sarcastic asshole)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 5, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone know any lightweight browsers I can use just for Battlelog?
> Chrome takes up 200MB RAM with two tabs open ._.
> I've only got 4GB so I wanna free up as much as possible



Realmware Battlelog Standalone


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Realmware Battlelog Standalone



I've tried that before, but it uses as much ram as opera... does it close when the game starts?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> This explains so much...



 Yes it does !


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't worry guys I went off because theres no point if you couldn't hear me not because I was pissed off or anything.


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2012)

So what happened to the tpu server ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2012)

He probably let it expire.  Not many people played in it--certainly not enough to warrant spending gookoo bucks every month.  BF3 has two problems: server saturation (tons of 64 player servers with 0 playing) and no one wants to play in a server that doesn't have 20+ players.  They really need to add a matchmaker which dumps 20 players into a single desired server (meets the player selected requirements) in less than 5 minutes.  Once the server has met its quota, it moves on to another, and another and another.  That way people quickmatching and just browsing for servers would have more selection.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2012)

DOM said:


> So what happened to the tpu server ?



Long story, short. The person who actually pays for it never maintained it or provided anyone else the ability to maintain it. When we started getting server side patches, it became unplayable because the files (to this day) are so out of date you game will crash trying to play on it. So we stopped trying.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 5, 2012)

My best round to date 

I was reviving like crazy: I think I've found my preffered play style
I can't seem to maintain a positive K/D anyway


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 5, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> My best round to date
> 
> I was reviving like crazy: I think I've found my preffered play style
> I can't seem to maintain a positive K/D anyway



I was on your team too...check nr.15


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 5, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I was on your team too...check nr.15



hahaha wat
did you join on me? or just fate


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 5, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> hahaha wat
> did you join on me? or just fate



I saw u were playin so I just joined in on your server


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 5, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I saw u were playin so I just joined in on your server



shoulda saidddd
we woulda been in the same squad and all


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 5, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> shoulda saidddd
> we woulda been in the same squad and all



we were on the same squad!!!
Later I'll start playin so I'll shoot u a PM on Battlelog...u can be my personal medic too


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> we were on the same squad!!!
> Later I'll start playin so I'll shoot u a PM on Battlelog...u can be my personal medic too



How many times did I revive you, like 10 just then? :]
And I saw you gloriously avenge my death and take some tags as well in the killcam


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2012)

Ha after having a horrible night Friday and my son in law getting creamed today I checked my settings and it was on 1080p and ultra. I did that for CO-OP , but on-line I really have to tone it down. Duh Moment or as the wife tells me a senior moment. I'm gonna run at 1440x900 on utlra and see how it looks. I had it at 1680x1050 but on high and it ran good. I have a big enough monitor it shouldn't be to bad. Plus might help my blind ass.



El_Mayo said:


> How many times did I revive you, like 10 just then? :]
> And I saw you gloriously avenge my death and take some tags as well in the killcam



Good to have friend's on-line ain't it ? Get on TS.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Good to have friend's on-line ain't it ? Get on TS.



yeah it is!
I woulda, but I went to bed. I played 'til 1 and slept at 2.
Got up at 7 today... UGH

I'll check TS later if any UK guys wanna play some


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 6, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Long story, short. The person who actually pays for it never maintained it or provided anyone else the ability to maintain it. When we started getting server side patches, it became unplayable because the files (to this day) are so out of date you game will crash trying to play on it. So we stopped trying.



whats it take to host? i'd consider hosting if enough people are in.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 6, 2012)

one of my better matches 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/19492031/1/352507196/

^^^^^im down to play with you guys (no homo, all bromo)  count me in


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 6, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> whats it take to host? i'd consider hosting if enough people are in.



A BF3 server account with someone like:
http://www.gameservers.com/game_servers/battlefield_3.php
https://artofwarcentral.com/game-servers/order.aspx?server=battlefield_3_ranked_game_servers
http://eoreality.net/
http://www.fragnet.net/
http://www.nfoservers.com


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a decent game recently, almost broke 50k points 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/19906580/1/247453027/

And this was my best KS game:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/19067665/1/


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 6, 2012)

BTW....CGL match tomorrow....don't think its happening if no one is going to be on.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 6, 2012)

What's your playstyle chaotic? Your score per minute is outrageous. I just broke 400 and cannot figure out how to get points faster. Although I do play a lot as just infantry. Do you use mainly vehicles?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2012)

I think he's mainly Inf and Recon at that but he will have to pipe in...

I see him playing Metro fairly often.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think he's mainly Inf and Recon at that but he will have to pipe in...
> 
> I see him playing Metro fairly often.



Yeah Metro is his map. The way the halls and tunnels get 
clogged up may be part of the reason. He is good though. 
What he has told me is let them come to you. Wish I had 
enough patience to take his advise


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah Metro is his map. The way the halls and tunnels get
> clogged up may be part of the reason. He is good though.
> What he has told me is let them come to you. Wish I had
> enough patience to take his advise



I can NEVER stand still. I'm always running out in the open and getting merked
especially when I'm assault trying to get revives
I focused more on those than kills, which gets me points, but no unlocks 

edit:
also, what button do I press to use my tactical light?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Long story, short. The person who actually pays for it never maintained it or provided anyone else the ability to maintain it. When we started getting server side patches, it became unplayable because the files (to this day) are so out of date you game will crash trying to play on it. So we stopped trying.



Thats not really true and not fair to the guy who went out on a limb to help us all out.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I can NEVER stand still. I'm always running out in the open and getting merked
> especially when I'm assault trying to get revives
> I focused more on those than kills, which gets me points, but no unlocks
> 
> ...



That explains both our K/D's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

You press T to turn on and off your light


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys do you know when the new DLC is coming out? Thanks!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah Metro is his map. The way the halls and tunnels get
> clogged up may be part of the reason. He is good though.
> What he has told me is let them come to you. Wish I had
> enough patience to take his advise



I like that method. These days I play more the Support role with the LMG  
Just lay down in the hall next to Bravo and deploy your ammo crate and bipod and use burst fire on any moron who insists on coming down your hallway. Racked up sooo many kills that way. The smart ones will flank you only if your teammates let them though. usually works to get team mates who can and will funnel the enemy down that hallway. Works most of the time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You press T to turn on and off your light



Twice in as many days been blinded by guys with Tac Lights on engaging me from the front and died as a result cause I just couldn't see shit at all. I just kept firing into the light to no avail. The red spot triangle above their head was no longer visible either (or it just disappears). So it definitely has value in broad daylight too (even though you look like a dumb ass noob running around with it on).

I knew it was possible to blind with it but really hadn't happened to me until this weekend.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

Just saw this on FB:

http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/battlefield-3-future-patch-details-mortar-fix-plus-more/


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Twice in as many days been blinded by guys with Tac Lights on engaging me from the front and died as a result cause I just couldn't see shit at all. I just kept firing into the light to no avail. The red spot triangle above their head was no longer visible either (or it just disappears). So it definitely has value in broad daylight too (even though you look like a dumb ass noob running around with it on).
> 
> I knew it was possible to blind with it but really hadn't happened to me until this weekend.



They say the game or light is designed to screw up the accuracy of the opposing player as well. 
I guess they consider that a balance of some sort because they are easy to spot. Who knows. I do
know I hate the friggin things. I don't use them either. Hey you'll love this Wrig I was on Gulf of Oman 
last night and some guy Jeep Jihad me twice. Once I was standing next to a flag capping the base 
and another time in a Jeep myself, but not armed with explosives.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Twice in as many days been blinded by guys with Tac Lights on engaging me from the front and died as a result cause I just couldn't see shit at all. I just kept firing into the light to no avail. The red spot triangle above their head was no longer visible either (or it just disappears). So it definitely has value in broad daylight too (even though you look like a dumb ass noob running around with it on).
> 
> I knew it was possible to blind with it but really hadn't happened to me until this weekend.



Tact light FTW! G8tor loves it when I put it in his face.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tact light FTW! G8tor loves it when I put it in his face.



I want play online with you one day


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I want play online with you one day



You like it in the face too?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2012)

Nobody knows?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You like it in the face too?



Get all up in my grill like your name's George Foreman


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Get all up in my grill like your name's George Foreman



Come on TS in the evening eastern time and I'm on sometimes. If not Cadaveca or Reayth will fulfill your needs of some face action.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Get all up in my grill like your name's George Foreman



Mayo you're a lot more fun than the average UK TPU'er!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Come on TS in the evening eastern time and I'm on sometimes. If not Cadaveca or Reayth will fulfill your needs of some face action.



I'll be on 'til midnight tonight probably.
I'll check teamspeak, but I won't be able to chat (other people in the house asleep etc.)


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 6, 2012)

Did u know that u can't melee an enemy while he using mortar
Tried about 4 times while playing with Mayo(aka LyricalSurgeon)and nothing happened...
Just wanted to hit him the mouse on his head
Maybe DICE should invent another melee for this situation...maybe it would be nice to just put the guys head in front of the mortar just a sec before it shoots


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes you can knife a mortaring dude but it's not easy to find the "sweet spot" where it works. So I usually don't bother even trying.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Did u know that u can't melee an enemy while he using mortar
> Tried about 4 times while playing with Mayo(aka LyricalSurgeon)and nothing happened...
> Just wanted to hit him the mouse on his head
> Maybe DICE should invent another melee for this situation...maybe it would be nice to just put the guys head in front of the mortar just a sec before it shoots



You know what does work? A nice C4 pillow for him to sit on while hes camping.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know what does work? A nice C4 pillow for him to sit on while hes camping.



Or a kick in the nuts and a grenade in the mouth...let's call it a "grenalee"


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if in the heat of things I was mistaken, but I think I tried to defib an enemy and ended up knifing him and taking his tags
Unless I'm tripping and I instinctively hit F without noticing


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm not sure if in the heat of things I was mistaken, but I think I tried to defib an enemy and ended up knifing him and taking his tags
> Unless I'm tripping and I instinctively hit F without noticing



On CANALS a guy following u yesterday got me by accident...


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> On CANALS a guy following u yesterday got me by accident...



got you with the defib?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> got you with the defib?



nahh that sucker got my tags...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 6, 2012)

I miss tracer darts. Being able to tracer someone and hit them with IR F&F Rockets was epic 

Seriously missing in BF3. Also the ability to blast your way through any building, It would have required more work but being able to go through any building to get to your destination would be cool and make thing more interesting.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2012)

What the hell guys? Nobody loves me anymore? MM do you know when the new DLC will be out?

EDIT: Here is what i got.. 





> "You’re going to hear some announcements from us on Battlefield actually as early as next week in an event we’ve got in New York."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> What the hell guys? Nobody loves me anymore? MM do you know when the new DLC will be out?
> 
> EDIT: Here is what i got..



They will be annoucing something at the event next week.


> Peter Ausnit of Electronic Arts reported that new Battlefield 3 DLC will be formally announced next week during a New York event. Ausnit made his report through EA’s very own quarterly financial report. This announcement is a big deal because this would be Battlefield 3’s first official DLC that will not be coming through pre-order or special edition.
> ---
> The key to that sentence is the location: New York. Last month, MP1st actually reported on a rumor that the next BF3 DLC would feature four new urban maps, all based on large American cities. The cities rumored to be in development were: Miami, New Jersey, San Francisco and... New York.


 All I know is Miami might be in the DLC. My home town. I'm very much looking forward to burning it to the F#$King ground. FYI I mashed up two sources in that quote!

http://www.gamebandits.com/news/battlefield-3-dlc-for-popular-fps-to-be-announced-next-week-32469/
http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/battlefield-3/1217984p1.html


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They will be annoucing something at the event next week.
> All I know is Miami might be in the DLC. My home town. I'm very much looking forward to burning it to the F#$King ground. FYI I mashed up two sources in that quote!
> 
> http://www.gamebandits.com/news/battlefield-3-dlc-for-popular-fps-to-be-announced-next-week-32469/
> http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/battlefield-3/1217984p1.html



Nice! I can't wait to get this DLC! I've mostly been in metro map trying to get my rank up.. ehehehe I'm only at 32...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

I wanna fight this guy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dbOn_AYtyJU#!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

Double POST LIKE A BOSS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmBVltDnF_E&feature=related


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanna fight this guy....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dbOn_AYtyJU#!



That's me after I drink a few beers!.. or at least that's how I feel.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 6, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I can't wait to get this DLC! I've mostly been in metro map trying to get my rank up.. ehehehe I'm only at 32...



play as support with LMG and bipod. Rack up points like crazy.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> play as support with LMG and bipod. Rack up points like crazy.



What I'm currently doing on Metro


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanna fight this guy....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dbOn_AYtyJU#!



For this guy you'll have to equip...NUKES


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 7, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> What's your playstyle chaotic? Your score per minute is outrageous. I just broke 400 and cannot figure out how to get points faster. Although I do play a lot as just infantry. Do you use mainly vehicles?



I maintained a solid 550spm outside of Metro.  Basically I just always switch to the kit that is needed most.  If I'm on a map that is going to have a lot of vehicles nearby, I'm running Engineer and making sure the explosive perk is up.  If I'm doing any kind of TDM or close range combat, I'm normally keeping a healthy amount of M18s scattered around.  If I'm in a rush level, usage of smoke from the assault class and revives to save tickets is probably one of the leading ways to actually push your team to victory.

A big way to increase score is either be with a squad leader, or be with a competent one that knows how to change orders and maximize squad score.  This is one of the reasons I'm usually a top3 and have a lot of Ace Squads.  Also, when you squad lead, you can quickly remove the ppl who have no clue what they are doing and are wasting a spot in your squad (they can go to the run anywhere randomly squads all they want).

I've been playing Metro recently to help improve with my recon/sniper skills (but I rotate about every class except Engi while in there).  It was my most unused class, and the design of Metro allows you to basically just worry about your 12 and 6....you rarely have things coming from all angles and with Recon's poor defense, it gives me time to practice.  Now that I am a lot more confident with it, I've been blowing faces off in a variety of Karkand maps .

Last but not least, I'm an achievement whore (which ends up helping with points).  I'm working towards 5 stars with each weapon, I already have all my ribbons, and now I'm slowly pushing all my medals.  All these bonuses are huge points.  You look at where most of my score comes from, its 1/2 from combat, and the other 1/2 from bonuses.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> A big way to increase score is either be with a squad leader, or be with a competent one that knows how to change orders and maximize squad score.  This is one of the reasons I'm usually a top3 and have a lot of Ace Squads.  Also, when you squad lead, you can quickly remove the ppl who have no clue what they are doing and are wasting a spot in your squad (they can go to the run anywhere randomly squads all they want).



I was squad leader one time yesterday and I didn't know what to do, but I randomly got "Attack Order - 20" come up, even though I didn't do anything.
Also I die a lot trying to get revives still
But then again I go for revives more than kills, as I'm sure _ALB_R3D X knows


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> play as support with LMG and bipod. Rack up points like crazy.



Yep - that is what I have been doing the last couple weeks. Plus I just like the fast (in your face) pace of the map
Just throw out supplies like crazy


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 7, 2012)

Finally got my Jeep kills. Just went to Wake and jumped in a Jeep every time I spawned until I ran enough people over. One more assignment left. Gonna play with the P90 now for awhile and run it in support so I can resupply myself. I hear it burns through the 50 round clip pretty fast.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Finally got my Jeep kills. Just went to Wake and jumped in a Jeep every time I spawned until I ran enough people over. One more assignment left. Gonna play with the P90 now for awhile and run it in support so I can resupply myself. I hear it burns through the 50 round clip pretty fast.



its pretty beastly for sure


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know whether to get Back to Karkand or wait for the new DLC...
but then again I'm level 9... not in much of a hurry


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

You want the B2K maps, trust me. But maybe wait for another sale?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You want the B2K maps, trust me. But maybe wait for another sale?



Another? EA have SALES?!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 7, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I don't know whether to get Back to Karkand or wait for the new DLC...
> but then again I'm level 9... not in much of a hurry



You need the B2K maps to accomplish assignments and gets those unlocks. 
Those maps are worth the dinero in my opinion. I play the shit out of them.
They are mixtures of Urban and open area which allows for your preferred 
play on one map. If you like Armor there is plenty of that also. Have you played 
any of the Campaign ? I have played one level and have had the game since release

Does any one know whether you get the next DLC 
for free if you have the Limited Edition ?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You need the B2K maps to accomplish assignments and gets those unlocks.
> Those maps are worth the dinero in my opinion. I play the shit out of them.
> They are mixtures of Urban and open area which allows for your preferred
> play on one map. If you like Armor there is plenty of that also. Have you played
> ...



Yeah I saw you gettin' dem unlocks on Battlelog

I haven't played ANY of the campaign. I heard it was shit. Even if it isn't, it's not multiplayer


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Does any one know whether you get the next DLC
> for free if you have the Limited Edition ?



I don't think this is the case as seen no mention ever. Technically we already got one "free" with our LE that being B2K.



El_Mayo said:


> I haven't played ANY of the campaign. I heard it was shit. Even if it isn't, it's not multiplayer



It's not shit but, yeah, if you are enjoying Multi there is no compelling reason to play SP instead. And you already got a taste of what it's like in Co op. Less taxing on the system and can use higher settings generally, for the record.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

my COD fanatical friends refuse to play BF3 cause they say it is too hectic and too hard to follow what is going on. they also complain about the ballistics fx.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 7, 2012)

^typical COD fanboi excuse.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> my COD fanatical friends refuse to play BF3 cause they say it is too hectic and too hard to follow what is going on. they also complain about the ballistics fx.



Too hectic? Compared to COD which is essentially uncoordinated inf-only team deathmatch with tons of hackers? 

Sounds like they are simply grabbing at straws attempting to rationalize intentionally missing out on what everyone knows is the superior experience.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

i currently need to decide which to upgrade. 
My CPU, My RAM or MY GPU. 

I have as follows:

Phenom II 955BE stock
8GB Gskill Ripjaws
Gigabyte 1GB 5850

I do video editing and music composition/editing/mastering as well as gaming hence why the RAM is on the List. I also like to run a Minecraft Server too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

First of all you should overclock that CPU then consider perhaps getting another 5850 or better yet two lower end 7000 series 2GB cards in Crossfire.

Though it's not the best time to buy a GPU-Kepler fairly close apparently-and the lower ends aren't even out yet.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> First of all you should overclock that CPU then consider perhaps getting another 5850 or better yet two lower end 7000 series 2GB cards in Crossfire.
> 
> Though it's not the best time to buy a GPU-Kepler fairly close apparently-and the lower ends aren't even out yet.



If I'm going to OC the CPU, I need to get a better cooler than my N520. Ive tried OCing before and it never worked out.

what about the RAM?
My Crosshair V board can handle upto 32GB


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If I'm going to OC the CPU, I need to get a better cooler than my N520. Ive tried OCing before and it never worked out.
> 
> what about the RAM?
> My Crosshair V board can handle upto 32GB



8GB is the sweet spot for this particular tittle.I'd suggest GPU,1 7970 or 2x 6950 2GB which I'm using right know.they're both reference but I don't see the need to unlock


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If I'm going to OC the CPU, I need to get a better cooler than my N520. Ive tried OCing before and it never worked out.
> 
> what about the RAM?
> My Crosshair V board can handle upto 32GB



8GB is plenty for BF3 but if your other production/editing apps can benefit from more then sure. Google it.

You have plenty of people to help you OC here. It's well worth it to help the system properly utilize and thus benefit from all that GPU bandwidth. In fact, upgrading your GPU probably doesn't make a whole lot of sense with a stock CPU. Crossfire definitely would be  bottlenecked, at least somewhat. Crazyeyes and a couple other regulars can be more specific.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> 8GB is plenty for BF3 but if your other production/editing apps can benefit from more then sure. Google it.
> 
> You have plenty of people to help you OC here. It's well worth it to help the system properly utilize and thus benefit from all that GPU bandwidth. In fact, upgrading your GPU probably doesn't make a whole lot of sense with a stock CPU. Crossfire definitely would be  bottlenecked, at least somewhat. Crazyeyes and a couple other regulars can be more specific.



Yeah go Intel. I was a disbeliever......now I BELIEVE!


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i currently need to decide which to upgrade.
> My CPU, My RAM or MY GPU.
> 
> I have as follows:
> ...



Only thing holding you back for BF3 is your GPU. CPU is fine, RAM is fine, everything else is fine.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah go Intel. I was a disbeliever......now I BELIEVE!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120207/Untitled-1.jpg



You got your new system already?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Only thing holding you back for BF3 is your GPU. CPU is fine, RAM is fine, everything else is fine.



Well first of all we both play at 1920x1200 not that lower res (though I know that graph not much diff). But, more importantly, all these goddamned benchmarks are single player. Multi is a different beast. Emphasis on _beast_.

P.S. Thanks for the M4A1 Service Star 2 last night, E.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Only thing holding you back for BF3 is your GPU. CPU is fine, RAM is fine, everything else is fine.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/CPU_02.png



Reayth has the same exact GPU as me. Same RAM also. I have a 2600k and he has a 8150. I was getting almost 17 FPS on average more then him. Sometimes 25 FPS more.



_ALB_R3D X said:


> You got your new system already?



Yup.


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well first of all we both play at 1920x1200 not that lower res (though I know that graph not much diff). But, more importantly, all these goddamned benchmarks are single player. Multi is a different beast. Emphasis on _beast_.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the M4A1 Service Star 2 last night, E.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth has the same exact GPU as me. Same RAM also. I have a 2600k and he has a 8150. I was getting almost 17 FPS on average more then him. Sometimes 25 FPS more.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.



You'll stilll get a better performance boost with a better GPU.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> You'll stilll get a better performance boost with a better GPU.



That I won't argue. I would go 570 for single card performance right now.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That I won't argue. I would go 570 for single card performance right now.



Afterburner reports 3014MB usage on my setupmore Vram the better


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Afterburner reports 3014MB usage on my setupmore Vram the better



On one monitor its not that big a deal. 45 FPS on Ultra 4xaa. Set it to auto (cant tell the difference) and I get 75 FPS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't discount more vram.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well first of all we both play at 1920x1200 not that lower res (though I know that graph not much diff). But, more importantly, all these goddamned benchmarks are single player. Multi is a different beast. Emphasis on _beast_.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the M4A1 Service Star 2 last night, E.



true I am running at 1920x1200. I can not afford right now to switch to Intel. I only got the Crosshair V a couple of months ago. i got it from LaughingMan at a deal. I tried OC'ing my card but it is a weird one:GIGABYTE GV-R585OC-1GD
my monitor is of course 27" so I want to make the best decision so that my BF3 experience is best. then I can "wow" my COD n00bs into switching to BF3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> true I am running at 1920x1200. I can not afford right now to switch to Intel. I only got the Crosshair V a couple of months ago. *i go tit from LaughingMan at a deal*.



I wouldn't call going on LaughingMans tit a good deal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't call going on LaughingMans tit a good deal.



Also mailman, for gaming I wouldn't put aside a 6950 2GB as well. They have been shown to push some high FPS in a lot of games


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

Well then why don't you start with TLM for some OC advice. And order a better cooler. Perhaps a Corsair H-60 or whatevs?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't understand the heavy barrel attachment
It says it improves accuracy, but it makes my recoil worse

What exactly does "accuracy" mean?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I don't understand the heavy barrel attachment
> It says it improves accuracy, but it makes my recoil worse
> 
> What exactly does "accuracy" mean?



Where your pew pew goes. The bigger the pew, pewer the better the pew.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where your pew pew goes. The bigger the pew, pewer the better the pew.



Somebody have a few beers today?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 7, 2012)

Had my best round yet previewing the P90. 
Triple digit kills, MVP, 18 knife kills, over 20,000 points.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Somebody have a few beers today?



No. But thats a damn good idea.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where your pew pew goes. The bigger the pew, pewer the better the pew.



WTF?


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't call going on LaughingMans tit a good deal.



Mmmmm, cinnamon milk!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth has the same exact GPU as me. Same RAM also. I have a 2600k and he has a 8150. I was getting almost 17 FPS on average more then him. Sometimes 25 FPS more.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.



This in BF3 multiplayer?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 7, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> Mmmmm, cinnamon milk!



He gonna whoop you peckerwoods asses


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> This in BF3 multiplayer?



Yup.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 7, 2012)

So, apart from benchmarks that we see where no matter the CPU performance is about the same, in multiplayer things change? Why isn't anybody telling this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> So, apart from benchmarks that we see where no matter the CPU performance is about the same, in multiplayer things change? Why isn't anybody telling this?


Because most benches are done single player for consistency man. Multiplayer is more CPU intensive. Its impossible to bench for multiplayer.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah...there's no good means to bench multi in any kind of scientific, properly comparative way. Which sucks big time. I mean, you can collect performance numbers same way they do for SP but they really won't be much use to anyone else.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because most benches are done single player for consistency man. Multiplayer is more CPU intensive. Its impossible to bench for multiplayer.



I understand, but nevertheless somebody should tell people that certain CPUs are not quite what they need if they want to have a nice multiplayer experience in BF3.

Anyway, how's the Nvidia drivers?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...there's no good means to bench multi in any kind of scientific, properly comparative way. Which sucks big time. I mean, you can collect data but it really won't be much use to anyone else.



What Reayth and I did is go to a spot on the map and face the same direction. Aim at a radar dish or something. Then we called out our FPS. It was amazing the FPS difference.

Cadaveca was there also with his crossfire.



Crap Daddy said:


> I understand, but nevertheless somebody should tell people that certain CPUs are not quite what they need if they want to have a nice multiplayer experience in BF3.
> 
> Anyway, how's the Nvidia drivers?



Rock F#$King solid so far. Only had one lil issue but I am not sure its the drivers or something else. When I open the services window and hit expand the expanded part is black until I click on it. Then it goes "bing" and shows everything. lol I have no idea.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

Multiplayer performance can also be affected by network latency and such. Maybe not a direct link to FPS but there are other factors in play that do not effect SP.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where your pew pew goes. The bigger the pew, pewer the better the pew.



Wait, what?

I thought the bullet went wherever the crosshairs were aimed? 
I understand accuracy when it comes to hip firing, but not when you're aiming down the sight


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> I thought the bullet went wherever the crosshairs were aimed?
> I understand accuracy when it comes to hip firing, but not when you're aiming down the sight



Your grouping is tighter father out. Thats what the heavy barrel is for.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

I think perhaps the heavy barrel affects the bullet drop e.g. in this case it doesn't drop as soon and/or as much? Thus being more "accurate" at distances?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is what I mean crap daddy....







If I click that black area it turns normal. Only does this with the services window.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

I would have liked to have known the perf diff with your 570 compared to your 5850 on your old system.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I would have liked to have known the perf diff with your 570 compared to your 5850 on your old system.



Reayth got 20 FPS more with his.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you running Ultra now or (more specifically) 4x MSAA?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Are you running Ultra now or (more specifically) 4x MSAA?



2xMSAA. Which IMO is enough at 1920x1080.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

I found this card which is nicely in my price range.Thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0068R2BGA/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1328652498&sr=1-14&condition=new


I'm looking at my cooler options and Im looking at my bank accounts too. I may update my selling thread with some new stuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I found this card which is nicely in my price range.Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0068R2BGA/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1328652498&sr=1-14&condition=new
> 
> ...



Thats to expensive. 180 bucks for a 3 generation old card?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats to expensive. 180 bucks for a 3 generation old card?



i think it is a reference card. Newegg does not carry 5850s or 5870s anymore.

If i crossfire my 5850, I should be able to get enough boost to go big on my graphics?

there is a way to OC my card. It involves flashing the Bios to the 5870 version of the card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i think it is a reference card. Newegg does not carry 5850s or 5870s anymore.
> 
> If i crossfire my 5850, I should be able to get enough boost to go big on my graphics?
> 
> there is a way to OC my card. It involves flashing the Bios to the 5870 version of the card.



Afterburner. I told you ALL of this before.

Also even a reference card shouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 2xMSAA. Which IMO is enough at 1920x1080.



Not for me; wish it were. I'm not being an eye candy snob it's simply still too jaggy and blurryish at a distance most noticeable on maps with lots of flora like Caspian.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Afterburner. I told you ALL of this before.



Or Wiz's Trixx. Can also just use CCC Overdrive but there's a limit.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not for me; wish it were. I'm not being an eye candy snob it's simply still too jaggy and blurryish at a distance most noticeable on maps with lots of flora like Caspian.



Actually, to be honest, i asked them to run 2xAA. Although our testing wasn't entirely "scientific" so to speak, the three of us have done this a few times through the months since the game has launched, and seems entirely fair, especially since I've been able to see these guys both go through hardware changes, as have I.

At the same time, they've served as a blind test for my own peice of mind, to make sure my conclusions aren't biased. There is a considerable difference between some CPUs for gaming.

Mailman went from 1090T to 2600k.

Reayth went from 955BE to FX-8150.

hopefully we can get Reayth running Intel, too.

The key point is that these guys run their CPUs at stock, although memory clocking to match memory specs I'm sure both have done.




> Or Wiz's Trixx. Can also just use CCC Overdrive but there's a limit.


Limits are made ot be broken. The "RacerX" mod breaks CCC's limits.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, to be honest, i asked them to run 2xAA. Although our testing wasn't entirely "scientific" so to speak, the three of us have done this a few times through the months since the game has launched, and seems entirely fair, especially since I've been able to see these guys both go through hardware changes, as have I.
> 
> At the same time, they've served as a blind test for my own peice of mind, to make sure my conclusions aren't biased. There is a considerable difference between some CPUs for gaming.
> 
> ...


Apparently we are Daves guinea pigs.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apparently we are Daves guinea pigs.



Yeah, just like I have to answer all your questions, you need to answer mine too.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not for me; wish it were. I'm not being an eye candy snob it's simply still too jaggy and blurryish at a distance most noticeable on maps with lots of flora like Caspian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Have you tried 2x MSAA and Low post-process AA? That's what I run and it gets rid of jaggies plenty for me at 1080 on a 23.6 incher.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Even Low Post I find too "uncrisp" and kind of washed-out looking color-wise (for lack of a better description) unfortunately. And this is a game that is art directed to kinda look that way in the first place but Post just makes it look shitty to me relative to it being off.

Update: Man just had a kick ass game everything worked out incl. my first knife swipe for kill on some dude that must not have been on full health. And it was close the whole time and we rallied for the come-from-behind win.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Afterburner. I told you ALL of this before.
> 
> Also even a reference card shouldn't be that expensive.



where can i find a good one then that is not "too expensive"? and what is not expensive?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 8, 2012)

What about his old card?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What about his old card?



my old card will not oc with either of those tools mentioned as it is an odd one. i tried both tools and it OCs but quickly BSODs;


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 8, 2012)

What the hell does that have to do with his old card, or the price of tea in China, for that matter?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What the hell does that have to do with his old card, or the price of tea in China, for that matter?



I thought you were referring to my current card as old.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, just like I have to answer all your questions, you need to answer mine too.



So what conclusions were drawn?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So what conclusions were drawn?



None, really. I mean, Intel is better than AMD, and GTX570 is faster than 6950 2GB is about all ya can come up with there.

Reayth likes his FX-8150, and Mailman loves the new Intel rig. Mailman and Reayth have the same GTX570, and Mailman seemingly gets more FPS in BF3. They both got their cards at the same time.


It's wasn't meant to be entirely scientific. I trust these two guys are honest about how satisfied they are with their rigs, and that was more what interests me than anything else. OF course, now Reayth is intersted in Intel, so it'll be intersting to see what happens when he gets Intel, and to see if he gets the same boost in FPS in BF3 that Mailman does.


Again, these guys don't really OC, as their systems are used for work in the day, and gaming at night. Nost of these "conclusions" were laready well known, os there's not really alot to be said, but it does validate my ow opinion...and that's that Intel 2nd Gen Core is just better...not hugely, but it IS better.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

i'll go intel if I can get a good deal on a mobo and CPU. Assuming I dont need new RAM too. 
I still have this place in my heart for AMD though. When I am short on funds, they have come through for me. I used to run Intel P4 but when I went to upgrade, I could not afford another intel.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well guys, I maybe getting a GTX 560 TI 2GB card so for the next week I will be not able to play BF3 unless I steal the 5770 out of my cruncher at work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys, I maybe getting a GTX 560 TI 2GB card so for the next week I will be not able to play BF3 unless I steal the 5770 out of my cruncher at work.



560 will run BF3 fine. Am I missing something?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 560 will run BF3 fine. Am I missing something?



No I have to trade my 5850 for it so no card unless I rape my cruncher for its card until the 560TI gets here


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys, I maybe getting a GTX 560 TI 2GB card so for the next week I will be not able to play BF3 unless I steal the 5770 out of my cruncher at work.



jack the 5770. We can not afford to be missing the Brandonator on BF3!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is the card I maybe getting

http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=1485


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is the card I maybe getting
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=1485



Why a 560 and not a 570? I mean its a good card but not that much of an upgrade IMO.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why a 560 and not a 570? I mean its a good card but not that much of an upgrade IMO.



It was kinda a spur of the moment thing and the 560TI 2GB compare to a 6950 on most benches.

http://www.hwcompare.com/8888/geforce-gtx-560-ti-vs-radeon-hd-6950-2gb/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

That 560 Ti is a good price/perf card with a nice amount of vram. Buying new, I'd probably choose it myself over a 570 to save a little coin right now and then get another one for SLI later.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Why a 560 and not a 570? I mean its a good card but not that much of an upgrade IMO.



Sure it is. They overclock well too (and can usually reach stock 570 speeds). 

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/330?vs=295


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

If i wanted to switch to intel but save the coin and still do better than my current setup, what cpu/mobo should i go for?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That 560 Ti is a good price/perf card with a nice amount of vram. Buying new, I'd probably choose it myself over a 570 to save a little coin right now and then get another one for SLI later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea this card is coming via trade deal but the previous owner ran two in SLI and loved it. I have seen the OCing of these cards and I am quite impressed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If i wanted to switch to intel but save the coin and still do better than my current setup, what cpu/mobo should i go for?



Got access to a Microcenter?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Got access to a Microcenter?



nope. Im in Mississippi. if you can find one in Mississippi then yes but I have never heard of microcenter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> nope. Im in Mississippi. if you can find one in Mississippi then yes but I have never heard of microcenter.



You can always sweet talk someone that lives near a microcenter to pick it up for you and ship to you!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can always sweet talk someone that lives near a microcenter to pick it up for you and ship to you!



i dont know any girls near a microcenter unless there is one in cali then maybe i can get my sister to but i digress, I dont swing that way. I fly straight like a laser beam. (not bouncing off mirrors or going near magnets.)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i dont know any girls near a microcenter unless there is one in cali then maybe i can get my sister to but i digress, I dont swing that way. I fly straight like a laser beam. (not bouncing off mirrors or going near magnets.)



I don't even........WTF man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't even........WTF man.



I have to go with this^^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't even........WTF man.



it was a joke. 

lasers can "bend" near magnetic fields.

I dont know anyone I can "sweet" talk into picking something up for me and shipping it. I also dont know what they would pick up either.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

That is all. I'mma gonna play in about an hour.


omfg.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2012)

Microcenter has 50$ off when you buy a 2500K/2600K and Z68/P68 Motherboard together

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/57e09b6d#/57e09b6d/27


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I was thinking about going to get some of that sweet Samsung RAM there so _maybe_ we can work something out. Though shipping is a pain in my ass even buying the labels online ahead of time. 

They have great deals on 2500K/2600K with an additional $50 off some mobos when you also buy a CPU. You were also able to get an additional $50 off a combo deal if you signed up for some shit on Facebook too but that may have expired (idk; I don't use that pos). 2500K is only $179 to begin with then you can get an Asus P8Z68-V LX for only $60 with the combo deal ($125 on Newegg).


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That is all. I'mma gonna play in about an hour.
> 
> 
> omfg.



Same, do I have you on Battlelog?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Same, do I have you on Battlelog?



Get a job, ya bums.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Same, do I have you on Battlelog?



dunno. I make it real easy. I'm cadaveca, everywhere, easy to find. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Get a job, ya bums.




got one for me? That I can do form home while taking care of my 4-year old son? Didn't think so.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Get a job, ya bums.


You're just jealous because you have priorities!


cadaveca said:


> dunno. I make it real easy. I'm cadaveca, everywhere, easy to find.



Added


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> You're just jealous because you have priorities!



Yes it's a priority to pay the damn bills. 

Dave just messin with ya; you know that I know you don't sit around in your underwear playing BF3 every day. Well at least not all day.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Seriously, ain't no big deal to me. It's why i do reviews..I seriously got the time...for now. Kid's gotta get into grade 1 before I can get off my ass, amd I cannot wait, becuase let me tell you, I'm damn bored.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah getting up and going to work sucks esp in the winter but I couldn't stay home everyday either.  Same as how it would be nice to get to travel now and then on the company dime (even though it's no vacation) but to have to do it all the time would be awful.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

I still gotta get up, gotta get the other three kids off to school. Then I sit for a couple of hours until lunch, then sit for a few more till they get home. SO even if I want to do something, I gotta do it within an hour, or at night, or on the weekend, when the kids don't have their crap to do. And with 4, it's lots of crap. Oh, and I don't drive, so forget going anywhere in an hour. Thankfully there's  couple of malls within a few minutes of home, so I can buy stuff if I need to.


IT gets boring quick, let me tell you.

So, BF3 it is.  No reviews to work on right now, either. SO I'll work on my stats.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> dunno. I make it real easy. I'm cadaveca, everywhere, easy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VOIP/Screen share Tech Support


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Seriously, ain't no big deal to me. It's why i do reviews..I seriously got the time...for now. Kid's gotta get into grade 1 before I can get off my ass, amd I cannot wait, becuase let me tell you, I'm damn bored.



Are you a stay-at-home dad?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

For all intents and purposes he is.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

im seeing if TLM is near a microcenter and would be willing to run it for me.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Are you a stay-at-home dad?



I prefer "Trophy Husband".  It's more politically correct.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Seriously, ain't no big deal to me. It's why i do reviews..I seriously got the time...for now. Kid's gotta get into grade 1 before I can get off my ass, amd I cannot wait, becuase let me tell you, I'm damn bored.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> For all intents and purposes he is.



I wanna be a stay at home dad and play videogames all day

Never mind feeding or washing the children!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Oooo check out this snipers nest from the Super Bowl:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oooo check out this snipers nest from the Super Bowl:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5c0Ym.jpg



I feel safer already.....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 8, 2012)

Mmmmm Suppressed M14 SOPMOD.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 8, 2012)

Have a look at the stats of this guy. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/cerealno/

He just says he's exceptionally good...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Have a look at the stats of this guy.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/cerealno/
> 
> He just says he's exceptionally good...



He looks legit man. Honestly. He has like 400 hours in the game and it rank 96. His accuracy is only 23% which is good! But not hacker level ya know?

If hes a cheater hes not a good one lol.........or he so good hes got me fooled. Who knows lol.


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2012)

I need to enlarge my penis so : 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20220772/1/248308454/


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He looks legit man. Honestly. He has like 400 hours in the game and it rank 96. His accuracy is only 23% which is good! But not hacker level ya know?
> 
> If hes a cheater hes not a good one lol.........or he so good hes got me fooled. Who knows lol.



He looks legit but his K/D ratio, just checked some of the last games, were like 112/15, in the game were I was on the other side and he killed me twice his K/D was 65/14.

I don't know man, maybe I had the privilege get shot by one of the best BF players in the world...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Just because he had 15 recorded deaths, doesn't mean he was only killed that many times..he could have been revived a hundred times. K/D means little if you got good backup.


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2012)

If I can pull out 61-22 after 2 beers that score ain't no cheat. 
And remember I'm 28 years old. Id fkn own the shit out of this game if I was like 17.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> He looks legit but his K/D ratio, just checked some of the last games, were like 112/15, in the game were I was on the other side and he killed me twice his K/D was 65/14.
> 
> I don't know man, maybe I had the privilege get shot by one of the best BF players in the world...



I have heard that this game seems to have a lot more "subtle", lower-key and as such hard to detect cheating than has traditionally been the case in the AAA online shooters. So who knows for sure either way. Only him, I guess, unfortunately.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> He looks legit but his K/D ratio, just checked some of the last games, were like 112/15, in the game were I was on the other side and he killed me twice his K/D was 65/14.
> 
> I don't know man, maybe I had the privilege get shot by one of the best BF players in the world...



Was he in a tank? Because Ive seen some player I know are legit get some CRAZY K/D with armor or a jet. 

Back in BF2 I went 98/2..........as a gunner on a jet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah or if you get the AA tank right away and know how and where to use it best (plus are not on a crap team).


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Was he in a tank? Because Ive seen some player I know are legit get some CRAZY K/D with armor or a jet.
> 
> Back in BF2 I went 98/2..........as a gunner on a jet.



No, he was a sniper and shot me with an as-val, I think. I'm not saying he's not legit but his stats are amazing, he must play this game day and night since it's out, colonel rank 96.

Anyway I'm a casual player, pretty old for this, I do it for fun so I don't really care if one is exceptional as long he's not cheating. I've reported a few bastards but not in this case 'cause he may be that good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> No, he was a sniper and shot me with an as-val, I think. I'm not saying he's not legit but his stats are amazing, he must play this game day and night since it's out, colonel rank 96.
> 
> Anyway I'm a casual player, pretty old for this, I do it for fun so I don't really care if one is exceptional as long he's not cheating. I've reported a few bastards but not in this case 'cause he may be that good.



Yeah I know. I'm the same. I'm 34 probably younger then you but I play for fun. No other reason. Teams suck and losing? Meh I keep playing. Just don't cheat. If they do I go for the tags.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

That shithead BlackShadez I reported back when finally has his stats wiped last time I looked. Took a few weeks, and I'd rather see a goddamn ban, but better than no action at all. Some of these clowns will get discouraged (and or finally bored) and just stop hacking/playing.

Yes this is simplistic and idealistic, but still.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the first night since I bought it that I'm not playing BF3 "just before bed" and extending my bedtime by 2 hours!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I know. I'm the same. I'm 34 probably younger then you but I play for fun. No other reason. Teams suck and losing? Meh I keep playing. Just don't cheat. If they do I go for the tags.



Well, I'll be 49 this year (I think) and since I changed my glasses my K/D ratio has improved a bit. I mostly buy games for my son, I only play BF3 multiplayer and before I was hooked on BFBC2 and in the end Vietnam expansion although my multiplayer experience begun with MOH Airborne. But I love to follow everything that's connected to gaming and watch my son playing story based games in full GFX glory like Batman AA and AC, The Witcher2 and these kinds of stuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Well, I'll be 49 this year (I think) and since I changed my glasses my K/D ratio has improved a bit. I mostly buy games for my son, I only play BF3 multiplayer and before I was hooked on BFBC2 and in the end Vietnam expansion although my multiplayer experience begun with MOH Airborne. But I love to follow everything that's connected to gaming and watch my son playing story based games in full GFX glory like Batman AA and AC, The Witcher2 and these kinds of stuff.



You're like me and a few others on here. Older crowd with kids. Good to know there are more of us then I thought.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG I just learned that lock on missles can target mortars, SOFLAMs, spawn beacons etc. Hmm I guess I should have figured that out after learning about Stinger against MAV.

I still don't see a lot of mortaring though. Maybe I need to play more Rush. On a XBox. 




TheMailMan78 said:


> You're like me and a few others on here. Older crowd with kids. Good to know there are more of us then I thought.



Yeah yeah me too...just without the kids.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah yeah me too...just without the kids.



Y'all are old as fuck!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

/shakes cane


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

I might be the youngest person on this forum :O
Anyone younger than 18 at all?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm 22, but I'm willing to bet there are a ton of younger people on here. I joined shortly after turning 16, but had been reading/trolling the forums a year or so before that.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Some of these clowns will get discouraged (and or finally bored) and just stop hacking/playing.



I don't have time to cheat. I got buggers liek Reayth coming in and stealing all my bloody knife kills. Sometimes I'm tempted to find a hack so that when this happens, I can push a button, and Reayth gets stabbed himself.




Like three times yesterday, maybe four, the bugger either stole the knife kill directly(the first time I thought I was watching my own animation, but dammit, it was Reayth!!). shot the dude that I was about to knife so I lost position for the knife, or just plain old killed dude himself.


It's times like those I understand the need for hacks.


:shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah...but it's even worse when he is knifing _you_.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I don't have time to cheat. I got buggers liek Reayth coming in and stealing all my bloody knife kills. Sometimes I'm tempted to find a hack so that when this happens, I can push a button, and Reayth gets stabbed himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh im sorry where you going to stab those guys??


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2012)

When someone takes me tags I'm actually personally offended. Especially the kill action when you're prone and they stab you in the back.



DanishDevil said:


> I'm 22, but I'm willing to bet there are a ton of younger people on here. I joined shortly after turning 16, but had been reading/trolling the forums a year or so before that.



Yeah I joined when I was 15, I can't remember where/why though
I'm pretty sure I joined Tom's Hardware and TPU around the same time... so I probably had a problem with my laptop or something


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> Oh im sorry where you going to stab those guys??



Yes, yes I was, and you know it. LuLz. Bugger. At least we were on the same team...but dammit...





What's even more funny is that it was ME that flanked to get behind for the easy stabs, and you spawned on me. BASTID!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What's even more funny is that it was ME that flanked to get behind for the easy stabs, and you spawned on me. BASTID!!!



lulz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well its a sad day but im on intel HD GFX now until my 560TI gets here


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2012)

Woo the Javelin can lock on to MAVs too I just learned. I figured it was an "air vehicle". But it's really intended as a motion sensor and spotting tool so this makes sense I guess and is so freakin great regardless. I don't know why I don't just try this shit. Is there anything else that both the Stinger and Javelin can lock onto unassisted by laser? I can't think of what that would be but had better ask.



brandonwh64 said:


> Well its a sad day but im on intel HD GFX now until my 560TI gets here



Ouch.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2012)

Wwll, I know the Javelin will lock onto empty vehicles as well as occupied ones, so sometimes you need to take care when aiming. Other than that...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ouch.



I have a ATI X300 but I think its DX9


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I still don't see a lot of mortaring though. Maybe I need to play more Rush. On a XBox.



Alex and I were on a building last night on Karkand and he was mortaring and I stayed to protect him. We were both sniped before he got off two rounds. 
Then and administrator message popped up that they ban you for 2 days if you use them. I used it once on the same map different server and got 3 kills, 
but you are a sitting duck.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Is there anything else that both the Stinger and Javelin can lock onto unassisted by laser?



It can lock onto spawn beacons.  *It = Javelin (Stinger can not)


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 9, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Well, I'll be 49 this year (I think) and since I changed my glasses my K/D ratio has improved a bit. I mostly buy games for my son, I only play BF3 multiplayer and before I was hooked on BFBC2 and in the end Vietnam expansion although my multiplayer experience begun with MOH Airborne. But I love to follow everything that's connected to gaming and watch my son playing story based games in full GFX glory like Batman AA and AC, The Witcher2 and these kinds of stuff.



I need to get glasses too. I have to tilt my head all the way back and use the reading part of my progressive lenses, but end up getting 
fussy after my neck tires. Next week I go in for an eye exam. Today it was the colonoscopy  It is wonderful getting old. Staying home 
prepping for the booty scoping got me through 2 levels though, in between running to the toilet. Could of called me Crap Daddy today.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Could of called me Crap Daddy today.





> The Following User Says Thank You to boise49ers For This Useful Post:
> Crap Daddy



hahah "useful" post

I just realised "Thanks" is practically "like" on TPU


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 9, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> hahah "useful" post
> 
> I just realised "Thanks" is practically "like" on TPU



Well, not quite. You see, it's useful because it makes me feel better when I see I'm not alone with my problems.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I need to get glasses too. I have to tilt my head all the way back and use the reading part of my progressive lenses, but end up getting
> fussy after my neck tires. Next week I go in for an eye exam. Today it was the colonoscopy  It is wonderful getting old. Staying home
> prepping for the booty scoping got me through 2 levels though, in between running to the toilet. Could of called me Crap Daddy today.



The VA has had me do that once already. They messed up somewhere and listed me as a Vietnam Vet ^_^.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The VA has had me do that once already. They messed up somewhere and listed me as a Vietnam Vet ^_^.



Number 3 for me, but then again I'll get a senior discount in a year in half at restaurants 
The up side is I have unlocked more in those 2 days then I usually do in a month. The wife 
wasn't home so I had nothing else to do , but shit and sit. Getting close to having every 
gun unlocked in every class except 5 in Recon and 3 in assault. 



Crap Daddy said:


> Well, not quite. You see, it's useful because it makes me feel better when I see I'm not alone with my problems.


If it makes you feel even better C.D. you know the old saying Blind in one eye and can't see out of the other ? 
That is me  Left eye blind right eye old and worn out  Then on Fridays I'm just basically blind in both due 
to an alcohol induced stupor. None of those stop me from gaming though


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 9, 2012)

Feeling some BF3 right about now


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2012)

***Wrigleyvillain Likes This


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ***Wrigleyvillain Likes This



You game?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2012)

At work til like 10PM your time (get home around 6 PM Central Standard Time).


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 9, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Who won a trip to DICE and a place in Battlefield history? See the three winners of the Only in #BF3 contest now: Link"


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 9, 2012)

If this was really a medal I would have 7


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 9, 2012)

Cleaned up house after they thought they got rid of me

I love this hallway


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

My 560TI 2gb ships on saturday. Should give me a good bump


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone wanna play BF3?
co-op or online


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone wanna play BF3?
> co-op or online



Intel HD GPU so no playing here. I will bring my 5770 home today I think.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone wanna play BF3?
> co-op or online



I'm up for some co-op/ matches :3


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Intel HD GPU so no playing here. I will bring my 5770 home today I think.



good for you. Dropping the Craptastic Intel Gfx card for something good


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm up for some co-op/ matches :3



sickkkk
what's your battlelog?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> sickkkk
> what's your battlelog?



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kevin7510/


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kevin7510/



oi your mic broken or something? I'm in your channel saying hi and shit


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> oi your mic broken or something? I'm in your channel saying hi and shit



sorry, I have it muted, i'm calling a EA guy because It wouldn't let me buy back to karkland... I need like 5 more mins please :3


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kevin7510/





Kevinheraiz said:


> sorry, I have it muted, i'm calling a EA guy because It wouldn't let me buy back to karkland... I need like 5 more mins please :3



ahhh fair enough
I'll be waiting


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> ahhh fair enough
> I'll be waiting



kk back, can you hear me?


also,


----------



## horik (Feb 10, 2012)

man i would really love to have time for this game,but in online FPS if you do not keep up with other people you will find yourself being a bullet magnet(my case)with all the weapon mods and upgrades,i got BF2 the day of release and now im lvl 46,i have about 23000 kills and 29000 deaths


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome, Kev. Your help last night in-game paid off pretty good, so now it can happen in even more maps!(which will make palying together easier of course.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> good for you. Dropping the Craptastic Intel Gfx card for something good



Quick eye candy


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Awesome, Kev. Your help last night in-game paid off pretty good, so now it can happen in even more maps!(which will make palying together easier of course.)


Yeah, I also have veteran status now too! I can't wait to play some of teh new maps 



brandonwh64 said:


> Quick eye candy
> 
> http://db.tt/Zvyef5Cp



I've always liked the saphire 5770s, still plays BF3 on high at 1600x900


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Yeah, I also have veteran status now too! I can't wait to play some of teh new maps
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked the saphire 5770s, still plays BF3 on high at 1600x900



It runs BF3 1680x1050 on medium @ 60-100FPS (NO MSAA or AF or HBAO)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It runs BF3 1680x1050 on medium @ 60-100FPS (NO MSAA or AF or HBAO)



What do you run yours at? Mine is 960/1375


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine is stock. Im still trying to figure out how to raise voltage without flashing. It has a voltage control chip but every piece of software I have used doesn't allow me to change voltage.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys come and check out my *New! BF3 Browser Utility v1.0*

Here!

This Browser will reduce the amount of memory a regular browser uses to View the Battlelog. Enjoy! 



Spoiler: Screen Shots



*Main Screen*


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool 
Thanks Mindweaver!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 10, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Cool
> Thanks Mindweaver!!!



No problem HammerON!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

I just had a beast match in bf3, went something like 40 kills and 20 deaths, and 39 227 points. I tried taking a screen shot but I just got a white screen 

@brandon I didn't have to increase the voltage at all for mine


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I just had a beast match in bf3, went something like 40 kills and 20 deaths, and 39 227 points. I tried taking a screen shot but I just got a white screen
> 
> @brandon I didn't have to increase the voltage at all for mine



He's lying, he got 23:34 and he played really shit all match.

Oh wait... nah that was me... but I did save you so many times!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> He's lying, he got 23:34 and he played really shit all match.
> 
> Oh wait... nah that was me... but I did save you so many times!


Bah, where were you when I needed ammo!?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 11, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Bah, where were you when I needed ammo!?



ill ammo u up tonight


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 11, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ill ammo u up tonight



I'm sure you will, Big Boy.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 11, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ill ammo u up tonight





Spoiler


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2012)

".44 Supremacy" (There is a whole series of these; dude's an old school CS player I gather)


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 11, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Bah, where were you when I needed ammo!?



I was there for you!
Playing again tonight?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 11, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I was there for you!
> Playing again tonight?



yep.

Maybe in a few hours after minecraft.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 12, 2012)

My SKILL is finally positive

+64!

edit: The AEK is my new favourite weapon
It's my least used assault rifle, and my overall most kills at the same time! Beautiful stuff. I finished 35:24 on Kharg Island TDM
best K/D ever! my skill's now 358!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ".44 Supremacy" (There is a whole series of these; dude's an old school CS player I gather)



Dude lives on Metro it appears. 1k+ SPM.

Not sure why you would call him an old school CS player?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 13, 2012)

Based on the title and comments at Reddit where I found it and I thought saw some at YT as well but could be mistaken.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok who erased the damn players list on google docs?

This is why we cant have nice things people.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2012)

Dirty rat bastard.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Dirty rat bastard.



You beat me to it Alex. Any one have it saved by any chance ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well thats ok. Ill just deny anyone new to the techrejects.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 13, 2012)

Battlelog - Minor PC Update



> Minor PC Update
> By: zh1nt0  Posted:  2/13/2012
> 
> We are releasing a minor PC update that aims to improve general performance and stability and solve some reproducible crash issues. The update also includes support for the upcoming Intel "Ivy Bridge" product line and performance improvements on AMD Radeon 7xxx series graphics cards .
> ...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I just had a beast match in bf3, went something like 40 kills and 20 deaths, and 39 227 points. I tried taking a screen shot but I just got a white screen
> 
> @brandon I didn't have to increase the voltage at all for mine



You weren't quite that good, but still a damn good round.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20628806/1/240426231/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

Due to a ginger kid with no soul, I will be taking the google doc off the OP. Whoever thought this would be cool to delete our entire roster will probably die of the superest AID's know to the universe.  They will also be butt raped by men wearing condoms full of razor blades. 

Honestly who gave the person the right to ruin our roster?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2012)

"Oilfields- Conquest Large - Fixed a client crash when users spawn in certain vehicles. "

Pretty sure I had that problem over and over and over again on the TPU server.  Everytime I tried to spawn in a jet, crashski.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Due to a ginger kid with no soul, I will be taking the google doc off the OP. Whoever thought this would be cool to delete our entire roster will probably die of the superest AID's know to the universe.  They will also be butt raped by men wearing condoms full of razor blades.
> 
> Honestly who gave the person the right to ruin our roster?



I don't think I would like to wear those condoms. Yeah that was pretty 
fucked up who ever it was. What the hell did it accomplish ? Was some 
one kicked off the list lately ? That could be the Douche bag.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I don't think I would like to wear those condoms. Yeah that was pretty
> fucked up who ever it was. What the hell did it accomplish ? Was some
> one kicked off the list lately ? That could be the Douche bag.



No one was kicked. But like I said I wont be taking any new members unless I get a PM. If someone applies BEFORE a PM I will deny them automatically. Done with the BS.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2012)

It's all fun and games until someone loses a spreadsheet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It's all fun and games until someone loses a spreadsheet.



Ya know if someone comes to me and says "Hey I made a mistake and deleted everything." I would understand. I did once by mistake but was able to undo it. But no. They run off like a coward.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed.  It seems to be more malicious, not an accident, unless you put all the pEnis comments when you found it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Agreed.  It seems to be more malicious, not an accident, unless you put all the pEnis comments when you found it?



Wished google docs logged each person that accessed it or atleast saved versions of the file to be able to locate an older saved version


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know if someone comes to me and says "Hey I made a mistake and deleted everything." I would understand. I did once by mistake but was able to undo it. But no. They run off like a coward.



They probably have seen the amount of fire power you have


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Agreed.  It seems to be more malicious, not an accident, unless you put all the pEnis comments when you found it?



No that was G8tor joking around last night. When I found it everything was gone. No comments or anything. I thought it might be an accident and someone would own up and we could move on but no. I mean we all do this for fun. We debate and make fun of each other. But its ALL in fun. However someone has mommy issues I guess.

Chances are its just someone trying to troll me because they have no meaning in their lives. But that's ok. 

People will just have to PM me BEFORE they apply.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 13, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You weren't quite that good, but still a damn good round.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20628806/1/240426231/


Thank you  For somereason all my ingame screen shots come up white


brandonwh64 said:


> Due to a ginger kid with no soul, I will be taking the google doc off the OP. Whoever thought this would be cool to delete our entire roster will probably die of the superest AID's know to the universe.  They will also be butt raped by men wearing condoms full of razor blades.
> 
> Honestly who gave the person the right to ruin our roster?



he will also have a kidney stone the size of a baby


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No that was G8tor joking around last night. When I found it everything was gone. No comments or anything. I thought it might be an accident and someone would own up and we could move on but no. I mean we all do this for fun. We debate and make fun of each other. But its ALL in fun. However someone has mommy issues I guess.
> 
> Chances are its just someone trying to troll me because they have no meaning in their lives. But that's ok.
> 
> People will just have to PM me BEFORE they apply.



I too have problems with people trolling me on other sites. I feel your pain...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I too have problems with people trolling me on other sites. I feel your pain...



You guys are just troll magnets, to bad it wasn't hot chick's


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You guys are just troll magnets, to bad it wasn't hot chick's



It was my "friends" who have been pranking me. 

They almost cost my folks their job with their comments. My folks work in a very PR sensitive position. They were pranking youtube videos hosted by the Academy my folks work at under my name. I had apparently set Firefox to autolog me into to youtube. I have fixed that so far.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It was my "friends" who have been pranking me.
> 
> They almost cost my folks their job with their comments. My folks work in a very PR sensitive position. They were pranking youtube videos hosted by the Academy my folks work at under my name. I had apparently set Firefox to autolog me into to youtube. I have fixed that so far.



Yeah my niece has a habit of leaving her phone laying around when she goes out drinking and her friends facebook from her phone and facebook account and it is pretty vulgar stuff. She works as PR person for FOX40 in Sacramento and her co-workers and boss are on her facebook. It has caused her problems too.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2012)

*How sweet would this be ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3S4PBNsnPEo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3S4PBNsnPEo



Watched this video earlier on BF3 facebook post.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished google docs logged each person that accessed it or atleast saved versions of the file to be able to locate an older saved version



Was the content of the document deleted (opened to an empty document), or the entire document (File not found)?

Google Docs Revision History


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Watched this video earlier on BF3 facebook post.



Yep that's where I got it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Was the content of the document deleted (opened to an empty document), or the entire document (File not found)?
> 
> Google Docs Revision History



Google Docs Revision History was grayed out on our document. I dont know if someone could have clear that as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Google Docs Revision History was grayed out on our document. I dont know if someone could have clear that as well.



Who knows. Anyway Brandon just add the fact if you wanna join just PM me. BEFORE they apply in battlelog.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 14, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlelog - Minor PC Update



Do they say when they are going to fix the major problems?

Like when I try to connect to a server and must try 2 or 3 times to finally connect? Or how about the one where the game takes several minutes to load? Didn't have that problem until B2K came out.

I went from having very few crashes/problems when the game first launch to now having a problem every time I connect to a game. Oh, btw before someone tells me to reinstall the game/OS. Just did a week ago. Didn't fix anything.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 14, 2012)

BF3 is a nutshell. 
Join server jump in jet
Get team killed for jet.
Team kill guy in jet.
Get banned for aimbot?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 14, 2012)

Mines more like:
Spawn.
Get to the flag where the action is happening.
As soon as I get close, die.
Repeat.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys I just put up a new version 1.1 of the *"BF3 Browser Utility"*

*New! BF3 Browser Utility v1.1*

Change Log v1.1

New Button textures and layout.
New *"Auto Refresh"* Button and features.
New *"About"* Button
Added the *"Donate"* button inside the *"About"* dialog box. This is for Gamers that want to Donate to help buy an old programmer *Beer* for when he games.. hehehe


*Version v1.0 received 57 downloads!  Thanks everyone!*


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 14, 2012)

Fail patch is fail. Ever since the patch this morning, I can't play for more than a minute before PunkBuster kicks me (and yes, I did manually patch PB).

And, judging by the official forums, I'm not the only one with that problem


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2012)

So I was hoping you were just having an isolated issue, but it turns out that I am having the same f'ing issue.
First try after update:






Then I deleted PB and did a fresh install and:









This really upsets me as I had a couple hours to burn tonight:shadedshu

Saw this on PB website:




I guess I didn't get any breaks from the Admins....

EDIT: The BF3 Forum is raging about this issue:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...54347862547359/last/#post_2832654347889350047
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk9INOq4Wyc


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 14, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Mines more like:
> Spawn.
> Get to the flag where the action is happening.
> As soon as I get close, die.
> Repeat.



This


Wyverex said:


> Fail patch is fail. Ever since the patch this morning, I can't play for more than a minute before PunkBuster kicks me (and yes, I did manually patch PB).
> 
> And, judging by the official forums, I'm not the only one with that problem



Ugh
After reading this I'll give BF3 a miss for today
Skyrim it is


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> This
> 
> 
> Ugh
> ...



Yeah I may lay off until I read it has been fixed. 
The wife had plans for us the last couple nights 
any way. Applebee's tonight


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2012)

sigh.......anyone do my PB tutorial? I'm guessing not. Reayth had the same issue last night with PB, did my tutorial and it now works fine.




http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1800203


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> sigh.......anyone do my PB tutorial? I'm guessing not. Reayth had the same issue last night with PB, did my tutorial and it now works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done that long time ago, but it is not helping today. They fcked something up with the patch, and even admited so on Battlelog.

Some times it's just developer's fault


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 14, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "BF3 players get a head start in the Mass Effect 3 multiplayer demo, starting today! Head to our blog for full details: Link"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah...great....thanks...how bout some news on PB, EA.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...great....thanks...how bout some news on PB, EA.



Here's the latest : *NOTICE* We are aware of the issue following today´s patch. We are working on resolving this as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience!  Did that help


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 14, 2012)

i got kicked last night from a few servers, i got the same thing from PB. not cool

on  another note, the USAS with the exploding shells is GODLIKE, amazing gun but the accuracy long distance suuucks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> i got kicked last night from a few servers, i got the same thing from PB. not cool
> 
> on  another note, the USAS with the exploding shells is GODLIKE, amazing gun but the accuracy long distance suuucks.


 Yeah I have that unlock coming up and want to play around after I get the frag ammo.  
I get ripped to shreds with it on TDM. That shotgun has burst too doesn't it ?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/PLZxR.jpg



Wow a flame thrower on an Air Vehicle. How many points for downing one of those ?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/PLZxR.jpg



Is this from Mass Effect 3 multiplayer early access?

On another note the game runs even smoother now (placebo effect 3) played one Karkand, lost and left. So no probs on my side after the patch.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Is this from Mass Effect 3 multiplayer early access?
> 
> On another note the game runs even smoother now (placebo effect 3) played one Karkand, lost and left. So no probs on my side after the patch.



 Looks like a photo shopped Skyrim mixed in with BF3.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 14, 2012)

Heh yeah thats all it is. Not _quite_sure if that ME3 comment was serious but I chuckled either way.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Since BF3 isn't working, everyone who got BF3 through Origin can download the Mass Effect 3 demo to pass the time. Go!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/PLZxR.jpg



I'm not against this idea. Tanks vs Dragons? WIN.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not against this idea. Tanks vs Dragons? WIN.



Yeah, win for the tanks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Downloading ME3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, win for the tanks.



You have never seen Reign of Fire good sir.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Downloading ME3.



Guess I will when I get home. I got ME2 when I pre-ordered BF3 and it isn't bad. 
Has a hot Mama in it  I just don't care for 3rd Person shooters.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 14, 2012)

Downloading update right now, fingers crossed that I can still join games after.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 15, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Fail patch is fail. Ever since the patch this morning, I can't play for more than a minute before PunkBuster kicks me (and yes, I did manually patch PB).
> 
> And, judging by the official forums, I'm not the only one with that problem



I guess this is Dice's Valentine present to all BF3 players. 

So, ME3 demo comes out the same day that the BF3 patch f's every ones game up? Coincidence?

Idk, just seems like something this wide spread should have been caught in testing easily and then there is the ME3 thing.

The timing just seems odd to me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been ok...did manual update too.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I've been ok...did manual update too.



Well wish me luck I'm about to go in with out manually updating. I haven't ever had a PB issue before on 
BF3 or any issue actually other then my ISP , but since going to 50mbps those are gone. Keeping my fingers crossed.



mastrdrver said:


> I guess this is Dice's Valentine present to all BF3 players.
> 
> So, ME3 demo comes out the same day that the BF3 patch f's every ones game up? Coincidence?



Yeah played some of it. Just like ME2, don't even see Graphic improvement as the other was pretty good. Boring especially if you don't like 3rd person.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

If the same graphics then forget it. ME2 was a fairly nice jump in this regard (though the goddamn FOV was locked at like 70 which totally blew) and the combat was better too. But I still only got halfway through it. Finished the first one but I really didn't have much to play at that time. Did generally enjoy it though tho the carry-over save was a motivator too.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have both ME1 and 2 on steam/origin and have yet to touch them. lol







Also is that how chopper gunners in bf3 look like with everything on Ultra?


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I have that unlock coming up and want to play around after I get the frag ammo.
> I get ripped to shreds with it on TDM. That shotgun has burst too doesn't it ?



yeah goes fully automatic i believe


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 15, 2012)

Ramblings on the next big patch from this thread...

twitter.com/gustavhalling: "I have tweaked the Havok for the next big patch already but you have to wait a little more."

(Gustav took over Demize99's position as Gameplay Designer/tweaker for BF3)



			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> That´s the patch that will include the improved commo rose, Mav fix, usas fix and other tweaks. Working on getting you a list.





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> No ETA really. Still waiting for things to be added in, QA´d and then getting the results back. Should not be long before we announce the date of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

I hate that they are going to fix the mav riding (cause its pretty fun) but for the sake of the game it should be removed. If they wanted you to get to higher buildings they would have put a ladder.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

I just wanna drop in and say how much I hate MS update. I updated my system yesterday and it messed up EVERYTHING. To top it off it gave MSE a false reading and screwed up my boot sector "cleaning" a virus I never had.

http://www.microsoft.com/security/p...ame=Exploit:JS/Blacole.BW&threatid=2147654043

See that summery? BASTARDS! Now I get to rebuild to fix issues MS gave me. You know where that false reading came from?!? GOOGLE. MS said Google was a virus.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just wanna drop in and say how much I hate MS update. I updated my system yesterday and it messed up EVERYTHING. To top it off it game MSE a false reading and screwed up my boot sector "cleaning" a virus I never had.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/security/p...ame=Exploit:JS/Blacole.BW&threatid=2147654043
> 
> See that summery? BASTARDS! Now I get to rebuild to fix issues MS gave me.



I never use MS update unless there is something that I absolutely need to update. Hell it took me 6 months to finally install SP1 for Windows 7 LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I never use MS update unless there is something that I absolutely need to update. Hell it took me 6 months to finally install SP1 for Windows 7 LOL



I never had an issue until now. MS said Google was a virus. F#$KING GOOGLE A VIRUS. WTF are they doing at MS?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I never had an issue until now. MS said Google was a virus. F#$KING GOOGLE A VIRUS. WTF are they doing at MS?



Its them fighting with each other over E-Peen OS'es HAHA


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 15, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems with the new drivers? My pc just does alot of weird things with them including locking up at rando with sound freezing and bsod. I have a feeling this caused my last power unit to blow up but i have no idea. anyways I will be on later today if anyones up for some soflam action hit me up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the new drivers? My pc just does alot of weird things with them including locking up at rando with sound freezing and bsod. I have a feeling this caused my last power unit to blow up but i have no idea. anyways I will be on later today if anyones up for some soflam action hit me up.



I haven't had any issues out of the 12.1 drivers but I have uninstalled them for now cause thursday my 560TI gets here and I will get green again LOL. My cruncher will still have a 5770 in it.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hate that they are going to fix the mav riding (cause its pretty fun) but for the sake of the game it should be removed. If they wanted you to get to higher buildings they would have put a ladder.



I haven't even tried it at all so that patch won't effect me except I won't get sniped from some lame spot no one can get to. Tehran Highway is the worst. Took me a whole round when they first started riding those to figure out where I was getting sniped from. Then I went to the top base and sniped him.



catnipkiller said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the new drivers? My pc just does alot of weird things with them including locking up at rando with sound freezing and bsod. I have a feeling this caused my last power unit to blow up but i have no idea. anyways I will be on later today if anyones up for some soflam action hit me up.



I had a BSD last night. First time my machine has crashed to the BSD. Maybe it is that driver?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the new drivers? My pc just does alot of weird things with them including locking up at rando with sound freezing and bsod. I have a feeling this caused my last power unit to blow up but i have no idea. anyways I will be on later today if anyones up for some soflam action hit me up.



Yeah I can't say definitively but think I am on 12.1 official and have been having similar stability issues lately and began to suspect drivers after backing down on my video card OC. Not sure what to do next; makes me want an NV card right now more than I already kinda did.

And I'm always up for some SOFLAM love. Few things I can do in this game feel more satisfying than a Javelin vehicle destroy and multi-kill, especially on an air vehicle.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 15, 2012)

The question is will bad drivers cause a system like mine to make a power unit give out or is that just bad luck? I have tryed to get a soflam party together last nite but everyone was drunk so yeah add catnapster if you wanna blow some shit up!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 15, 2012)

Strange, I've had nothing but good luck with the 12.1's the previous drivers I had before that gave me strange issues thou.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> The question is will bad drivers cause a system like mine to make a power unit give out or is that just bad luck? I have tryed to get a soflam party together last nite but everyone was drunk so yeah add catnapster if you wanna blow some shit up!



I dont think AMD drivers can kill PSUs?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

12.1 drivers are crap. There is a whole thread on it here......

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160076


Use 11.9 drivers. Last fully stable relese of AMD drivers before they changed driver teams.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 12.1 drivers are crap. There is a whole thread on it here......
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160076



I changed back to 11.10 before I traded my 5850 cause of tearing. 11.10 worked perfect for me in gaming.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 15, 2012)

The 11.12 I think works for me just fine. Only reason i want the new 12.1 is for the cap profile for swtor. my cards destroy bf3 imo no tearing or nothing like that iv only droped down to like 43 fps iv heavy smoke and maddness. I play at like 72-90fps avg with dips from 55-120 not all maxed but aa is x4 and af x16.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

Like I said.....



> Use 11.9 drivers. Last fully stable relese of AMD drivers before they changed driver teams.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like I said.....



12.9? you mean 11.9?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm running on 12.1 right now, imo 12.1 and 11.10 are the best. Getting amazing performance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 12.9? you mean 11.9?



You know............HATE!


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 15, 2012)

dumb question can i run 11.9 drivers with a new cap driver? like 12.1? or am i limited to the 11.9 cap.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

It's not a dumb question at all because I want to say yes but am not 100% sure and someone else is gonna have to pipe in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

Try it and see. It wouldn't hurt to take the time and do a FULL driver wipe and install following Erockers guide.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dont think AMD drivers can kill PSUs?



Software can not kill actually hardware short of some crazy shit that makes it overheat somehow but that's not even really plausible in the "real world" either (as machines generally all have at least adequate cooling for extended heavy loads). 

I don't know how the hell I missed that whole thread on 12.1; guess I'll revert.

And yeah don't have to worry about me being too drunk to rain laser-guided death on the opposing team. Been there; no longer do that...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And yeah don't have to worry about me being too drunk to rain laser-guided death on the opposing team. Been there; no longer do that...



 That's funny. The only thing I can play drunk and do half way decent is TDM. 
Then I might get a .50 K/D. Conquest, Rush, CO-OP forget about it


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know what the deal is, I'm getting the best visual quality and stable performance to date using the 12.1 drivers with 11.12 Cap 3.  I mean, things are buttery smooth, I couldn't be happier.  I always, however, use the Erocker method to install new drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I don't know what the deal is, I'm getting the best visual quality and stable performance to date using the 12.1 drivers with 11.12 Cap 3.  I mean, things are buttery smooth, I couldn't be happier.  I always, however, use the Erocker method to install new drivers.



I do also. However I think the issue is with SOME of the 5xxx series not the 6xxx series. Also 12.1 drivers were great for BF3. My issue was OpenGL apps.

I'm thinking some of these guys didnt update the south bridge drivers.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 15, 2012)

i need to come back and kill some of you guys.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I do also. However I think the issue is with SOME of the 5xxx series not the 6xxx series. Also 12.1 drivers were great for BF3. My issue was OpenGL apps.
> 
> I'm thinking some of these guys didnt update the south bridge drivers.



Well Im crashing at random times now, sometimes just the game app sometimes a full on reboot. I can't say for sure it's the GPU drivers at this point though. And it's not constant either.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

Drop down to 11.9 and do some testing WV


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well Im crashing at random times now, sometimes just the game app sometimes a full on reboot. I can't say for sure it's the GPU drivers at this point though. And it's not constant either.



Hopefully you figure things out.  Knock on wood, this is the best my rig has ran that I can remember, I must have just the right things installed, and forgotten some of my more favorite shit software/drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well Im crashing at random times now, sometimes just the game app sometimes a full on reboot. I can't say for sure it's the GPU drivers at this point though. And it's not constant either.



Yeah mine was random also. Its the new driver team at AMD. They suck. They started messing around with the OpenGL and it messed everything up.

Now I gotta deal with MS and thier BS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey MM, What Nvidia drivers you using?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey MM, What Nvidia drivers you using?



285.62 why?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 285.62 why?



Cause my 560TI will be here tomorrow and I wanted to know which one you were running.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 15, 2012)

Scrizz said:


> i need to come back and kill some of you guys.



Yeah, you do.  I miss the quiet, ice water sound of your war voice on TS


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cause my 560TI will be here tomorrow and I wanted to know which one you were running.



Yeah those run AWESOME.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah those run AWESOME.



Those are the ones I will be installing first then. My card should eat up BF3 due to the 2GB Vram


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah let me know dude. I am curious if you can run 4X MSAA (default on Ultra preset but can tweak all that individually, of course). I actually want two 560s but can't afford both right now (even with selling my 6850s). Definitely at least 1280MB RAM and will probably go for 2GB cards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah let me know dude. I am curious if you can run 4X AA (default on Ultra preset but can tweak all that individually, of course). I actually want two 560s but can't afford both right now (even with selling my 6850s). Definitely at least 1280MB RAM and will probably go for 2GB cards.



I will do stock test then OCed test on the 560TI 2GB


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

cool perfoverlay GPU min max average plus just "how it feels".

On Metro and such 2X is plenty at 1080P+ but not on maps like Caspian looking in the distance. Jaggy mess. Using Post sucks in it's own way tho IMO.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well my 570 eats up BF3.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

I know. But I have my first official SLI board so...

Will also save me like $100 in the beginning on the first card. Certainly haven't ruled out 570, especially a good used one.

1.5GB is probably about perfect for my needs too so I wish that more cards besides just GTX 580 came with this capacity.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well my 570 eats up BF3.



What settings are you using?

My 4850 eats up BF3 too... on lowish settings.

*You're going to need the 2gb cards for Ultra with AA. I've used over 1.7gb's of VRAM in game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

I think he is running Ultra now (which I pretty much am already except for 2X AA and Shadows I think).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was running medium with 2XMSAA 16AF HBAO and it was quite smooth on the 5850


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

erocker said:


> What settings are you using?
> 
> My 4850 eats up BF3 too... on lowish settings.
> 
> *You're going to need the 2gb cards for Ultra with AA. I've used over 1.7gb's of VRAM in game.



45 FPS with Ultra and AA

If I set it to high with a few ultra tweaks I get 65/70


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 15, 2012)

erocker said:


> What settings are you using?
> 
> My 4850 eats up BF3 too... on lowish settings.
> 
> *You're going to need the 2gb cards for Ultra with AA. I've used over 1.7gb's of VRAM in game.



I run Ultra preset (includes 4MSAA) FOV on max, Vsync on with my GTX570 and get between 45-60 on B2K and between 50 and 60 on older maps with occasional dips. The trick is I'm on  22" 1680x1050


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I run Ultra preset (includes 4MSAA) FOV on max, Vsync on with my GTX570 and get between 45-60 on B2K and between 50 and 60 on older maps with occasional dips. The trick is I'm on  22" 1680x1050



My AA is at 2x at 1920x1080


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2012)

So I should get away with everything on high and 2XMSAA and run very smooth?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So I should get away with everything on high and 2XMSAA and run very smooth?



Im thinking on high without any AA for 60+FPS on a single 560ti at 1920x1080.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My AA is at 2x at 1920x1080



OK, my i5 is at 4.2. Try with 4MSAA see how it works, don't be afraid push that hardware! Less jaggies but still noticeable on those wires and stuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I run Ultra preset (includes 4MSAA) FOV on max, Vsync on with my GTX570 and get between 45-60 on B2K and between 50 and 60 on older maps with occasional dips. The trick is I'm on  22" 1680x1050



Yeah but your res. is more CPU bound then mine. Upping my CPU won't make much of a difference at higher res. As for the AA well.... I have built in AA. I just take off my glasses.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but your res. is more CPU bound then mine. Upping my CPU won't make much of a difference at higher res. As for the AA well.... I have built in AA. I just take off my glasses.



I changed my glasses recently so I can see all those cheap textures here and there (look in the shallow water on the beach on Wake Island and you'll see what I mean) - don't get me wrong the game overall looks fantastic -  I don't know how much that OC brings never tested without but I guess it helps on 64 players large maps.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I don't sure get 60 fps with 2X AA but it's more than playable.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I changed my glasses recently so I can see all those cheap textures here and there (look in the shallow water on the beach on Wake Island and you'll see what I mean) - don't get me wrong the game overall looks fantastic -  I don't know how much that OC brings never tested without but I guess it helps on 64 players large maps.



I go get my eyes checked tomorrow. Yeah ! Should take about 10 days to get them. Gonna get some of those Gordon Freeman glasses from HL2


----------



## HammerON (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but your res. is more CPU bound then mine. Upping my CPU won't make much of a difference at higher res. *As for the AA well.... I have built in AA. I just take off my glasses*.



Now that is funny (and true)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I go get my eyes checked tomorrow. Yeah ! Should take about 10 days to get them. Gonna get some of those Gordon Freeman glasses from HL2



No man get Flexons. I've NEVER been able to break a pair. Only reason I ever replace them is because I lost em. NOTHING beats a pair of Flexons.

http://www.marchon.com/HTMLS_2004/flexon.asp


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2012)

catnip was that you talking about SOFLAM as in you're the Recon? Add me in Battlelog...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No man get Flexons. I've NEVER been able to break a pair. Only reason I ever replace them is because I lost em. NOTHING beats a pair of Flexons.
> 
> http://www.marchon.com/HTMLS_2004/flexon.asp



I'll have to see if they carry them. Not bad looking spec's


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'll have to see if they carry them. Not bad looking spec's



Well Flexon is just the original brand. When you go in ask for frames made out of memory medal. Flexon was the first brand to have it so they call all frames made out of metal "Flexons". Trust me man they may cost a lil' more but they will last you forever if you take care of them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNbp9IL57hI&feature=related

Let me put it this way......I can tie my glasses into a knot and they will go back to their original form.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just wanna drop in and say how much I hate MS update. I updated my system yesterday and it messed up EVERYTHING. To top it off it gave MSE a false reading and screwed up my boot sector "cleaning" a virus I never had.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/security/p...ame=Exploit:JS/Blacole.BW&threatid=2147654043
> 
> See that summery? BASTARDS! Now I get to rebuild to fix issues MS gave me. You know where that false reading came from?!? GOOGLE. MS said Google was a virus.



Chrome? Not surprised. It installs like a virus.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 16, 2012)

this game was and still my dream play, i will ready to kick some asses like old times dear friends.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Chrome? Not surprised. It installs like a virus.



No google the website. Like if you type in www.google.com it would say you had a virus.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 16, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> this game was and still my dream play, i will ready to kick some asses like old times dear friends.



Welcome back. Did you just get the game ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> this game was and still my dream play, i will ready to kick some asses like old times dear friends.



It must be, uh, interesting to be from Baghdad and play the Campaign.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2012)

up for some co-op this evening if anyone's free
also I spent about 20 minutes trying to digest this weapon chart, but it was too much for me, so I stuck with the AEK


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It must be, uh, interesting to be from Baghdad and play the Campaign.



If he is like me and I think quite a few others, I haven't even played it. 
Did the first level and went to MP and never returned to the campaign 
I guess one of these days I may.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> If he is like me and I think quite a few others, I haven't even played it.
> Did the first level and went to MP and never returned to the campaign
> I guess one of these days I may.



I haven't played single player and I don't plan on doing so.
That's time I could be spending on multiplayer xD


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2012)

Does MSI AB also record audio? None of my videos seem to have the audio but I've seen videos of people who use it (I think) and they have audio. I'm using 2.1 btw.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> up for some co-op this evening if anyone's free
> also I spent about 20 minutes trying to digest this weapon chart, but it was too much for me, so I stuck with the AEK



LOL. Yeah trying to make real sense of those charts never goes too well and just kinda makes me feel dumb. 

Though here's another recent one for you more conceptual and math-oriented types:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/pqo2s/i_made_graphical_plots_for_weapon_vertical/


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 16, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Does MSI AB also record audio? None of my videos seem to have the audio but I've seen videos of people who use it (I think) and they have audio. I'm using 2.1 btw.



Nope.  No audio.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 16, 2012)

Thinks playing recon taught me
1. I can't hit anything
2. I'm pretty good with a .45
3. People love getting revenge


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> LOL. Yeah trying to make real sense of those charts never goes too well and just kinda makes me feel dumb.
> 
> Though here's another recent one for you more conceptual and math-oriented types:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/pqo2s/i_made_graphical_plots_for_weapon_vertical/



Oh shit, the suppressor DOES reduce recoil
I best put it back on then


Kevinheraiz said:


> Thinks playing recon taught me
> 1. I can't hit anything
> 2. I'm pretty good with a .45
> 3. People love getting revenge



ahahah pussy class!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 16, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> ahahah pussy & ass!



Yup, I love that stuff, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, I love that stuff, too.



We are strong! No one can tear us apart!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 16, 2012)

No one can tell us we're wrong, searching our hearts for so long


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well Flexon is just the original brand. When you go in ask for frames made out of memory medal. Flexon was the first brand to have it so they call all frames made out of metal "Flexons". Trust me man they may cost a lil' more but they will last you forever if you take care of them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNbp9IL57hI&feature=related
> 
> Let me put it this way......I can tie my glasses into a knot and they will go back to their original form.



Got two pairs of Flexon. One progressive and one just for computer usage. $203 for both.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Got two pairs of Flexon. One progressive and one just for computer usage. $203 for both.



Nice man! How do you like em? I forget mine are even on sometimes.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, I love that stuff, too.



I double taked like fuck just then hahahaha
"I did NOT write that!"
I hate Recon cos I'm shit at it 
are most snipers 1 hit kills though?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 17, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I double taked like fuck just then hahahaha
> "I did NOT write that!"
> I hate Recon cos I'm shit at it
> are most snipers 1 hit kills though?



bolt action are  I'm just playing sniper till I can get the assignment done


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> bolt action are  I'm just playing sniper till I can get the assignment done



Ahhh thought so

everytime I check the killcam it's "straight pull bolt"
Is that a default thing like bipods or...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 17, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Ahhh thought so
> 
> everytime I check the killcam it's "straight pull bolt"
> Is that a default thing like bipods or...





> "The Straight Pull Bolt is one of the later attachments you get for your Sniper Rifle and is unlocked via kills. Just keep using the rifle you like and as you rack up kills you will eventually unlock this."


From Freemmoguides


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Originally Posted by El_Mayo
> I double taked like fuck just then hahahaha
> "I did NOT write that!"
> I hate Recon cos I'm shit at it
> are most snipers 1 hit kills though?



In the head. Can take 3 shots with most 
rifles if you hit other then the head. The 
unlocks have some better rifles from what 
my son says. Straight pull bolt makes it a lot
easier too when you unlock it. You don't pull 
up from the scope to reload.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Nice man! How do you like em? I forget mine are even on sometimes.



Won't get them for about 10 days. They send them off to get the lenses. The insurance bill is $800. 
Man if I would of had to pay for the anti reflective and polycarb and all the other little 
features I would of been sporting Walmart reading glasses.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 17, 2012)

killing machine with at usas and exploding shells, i swear that gun is amazing, long distance accuracy is bad but manageable shot a few snipers across the map with one shell O.O
heres my battle report from the game that just ended 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21508054/1/352507196/


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> killing machine with at usas and exploding shells, i swear that gun is amazing, long distance accuracy is bad but manageable shot a few snipers across the map with one shell O.O
> heres my battle report from the game that just ended
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21508054/1/352507196/



Nice are you using single fire or burst mostly ?  

What is the best emplaced weapon and on what map to get kills? 
Trying to get that ribbon but only manage to get one kill per round.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 17, 2012)

i leave it on automatic, but i only fire off one shot at a time, i cant seem to sit on my LMB for long just feels weird. my other favorite gun is the A91 with rpg on the engineer class, i play A LOT of grand bazaar, learn how to work the alley and kills are bound to happen. Thats what i love about that map, if you learn to work it right you can get around to each site easily and expect the enemy to be coming in to take over and just sit at a perfect spot and wait for them to roll right in


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> i leave it on automatic, but i only fire off one shot at a time, i cant seem to sit on my LMB for long just feels weird. my other favorite gun is the A91 with rpg on the engineer class, i play A LOT of grand bazaar, learn how to work the alley and kills are bound to happen. Thats what i love about that map, if you learn to work it right you can get around to each site easily and expect the enemy to be coming in to take over and just sit at a perfect spot and wait for them to roll right in



Yeah I have over 500 kills with the A-91. The L85 is good too. The kills I'm trying to get are with the Emplaced weapons. 
Tow missiles and those emplaced Anti-Aircraft guns. Only need 2. 30 more minutes on one I get a Medal too and those 
are nice for 10000 points.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 17, 2012)

get in an IFV vehicle in caspian border and sit right out of spawn, turn you anti air missiles on and shoot away is what i do, shoot both missiles right after each other and try to stay locked on so 2 more can be shot short after


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> get in an IFV vehicle in caspian border and sit right out of spawn, turn you anti air missiles on and shoot away is what i do, shoot both missiles right after each other and try to stay locked on so 2 more can be shot short after



Yeah I like those vehicles, but they don't count as emplacement weapons. Only the ground mounted tows and those ground station anti air craft. I don't think they have .50 cals mounted anywhere like they did in BFBC2. Those were easy to get emplacement kills with. I think what I will do tonight is jump in the one's at the ends of the carriers on Canals or Karg Island. I have to have another 30 minutes in them for that medal anyway maybe I'll get lucky and kill a couple pilots. They don't work as well as they did when this first came out. They must of tweaked it.
Thanks Though !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

OK! I tested the new 560TI out last night and this card is great! It beats my High OCed 5850 at just stock! I also did some OCing on this 560ti and got over 30K in 3dmark06! I am now on high settings with 2XMSAA 16AF HBAO with more than 50+ FPS!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK! I tested the new 560TI out last night and this card is great! It beats my High OCed 5850 at just stock! I also did some OCing on this 560ti and got over 30K in 3dmark06! I am now on high settings with 2XMSAA 16AF HBAO with more than 50+ FPS!



Welcome to the green team! Im enjoying my stay........for now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Welcome to the green team! Im enjoying my stay........for now.



Oh I will! This card is real nice for the size! its like 1 inch shorter than my 5850 LOL


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, just spent the entire 1050tickets of Metro 64 man reviving people. 

Rewards? Medical Medal, Combat Medal and Assault Star.

I'm content.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Well, just spent the entire 1050tickets of Metro 64 man reviving people.
> 
> Rewards? Medical Medal, Combat Medal and Assault Star.
> 
> I'm content.



I will refuse to play any server 800 tickets and above. they should have limited the tickets to around 600-800.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 17, 2012)

I play often on a 2000 ticket one. Get's abit monotonous, but i can deal with that.

Also, just looked and even though i only played for about 5mins on the map, i came top of the scores, thanks to my 20000+ points, lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK! I tested the new 560TI out last night and this card is great! It beats my High OCed 5850 at just stock! I also did some OCing on this 560ti and got over 30K in 3dmark06! I am now on high settings with 2XMSAA 16AF HBAO with more than 50+ FPS!



I have an Athlon II Quad I run a GTX 460 on and it runs great , I just can't get it to set the resolutions I need for the 720p projector I have which pisses me off. My Radeon does it no prob, but I run that on my main system 27" LCD.



brandonwh64 said:


> I will refuse to play any server 800 tickets and above. they should have limited the tickets to around 600-800.



Well as long as they post it on their server name I don't have a problem with it. 
Sometimes it is good to jump on a 1000 ticket server if you have the time you can rack up a lot of points.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Thinks playing recon taught me
> 1. I can't hit anything
> 2. I'm pretty good with a .45
> 3. People love getting revenge



I know .45 calz


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2012)

Suppressed .45 is one of my best guns I use. Lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know .45 calz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120211/1911_1.jpg



Meh. You KINDA know .45.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Meh. You KINDA know .45.



Its a good pistol, 9 out of 10 people say it shoot just as good as the springfield and last just as long. Also ever single part from the springfield mil spec will fit this one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a good pistol, 9 out of 10 people say it shoot just as good as the springfield and last just as long. Also ever single part from the springfield mil spec will fit this one.



Yeah I know. Its a 1911. Parts tend to be interchangeable. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I know. Its a 1911. Parts tend to be interchangeable. lol



LOL I love me some mailman!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I love me some mailman!
> 
> http://www.opinionkenya.com/prof_pics/1302185200-mailman.gif



Get a room you two


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2012)

Brandon test 4X MSAA for me please. Can turn down Shadows and HBAO off if it turns out you need to. Numbers are cool but more than anything I'd just like to know how it feels and if it's really playable over a few rounds. 4X for me would seem to be OK in the beginning and here and there but got serious, obvious fps tanks with a lot of action going down and such. You will know.

Hah, cool, "Rock Island Armory" is likely named in honor of this place. My dad and his wife have a farmhouse out near there. Neat country by the River, especially these days as so many bald eagles are back.

Update: Well sonofabitch my Dad never mentioned there are almost 2000 Confederate soldiers buried there as it was a Civil War prison camp. If he didn't know that it will blow my mind...or more like I'll blow his. Gotta go see that for sure (if possible which maybe it isn't)...


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2012)

Should I get Back to Karkand or wait for the next DLC?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Brandon test 4X MSAA for me please. Can turn down Shadows and HBAO off if it turns out you need to. Numbers are cool but more than anything I'd just like to know how it feels and if it's really playable over a few rounds. 4X for me would seem to be OK in the beginning and here and there but got serious, obvious fps tanks with a lot of action going down and such. You will know.



I will try this when I get home tonight



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah, cool, "Rock Island Armory" is likely named in honor of this place. My dad and his wife have a farmhouse out near there. Neat country by the River, especially these days as so many bald eagles are back.



Here is the history of this pistol

Rock Island Armory history


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah, cool, "Rock Island Armory" is likely named in honor of this place. My dad and his wife have a farmhouse out near there. Neat country by the River, especially these days as so many bald eagles are back.



I wish I could send you most of our baldies, they aren't what they are cracked up to be.  Nothing but glorified roadkill eating ravens, and they are everywhere.  Goldens, on the other hand, do deserve their majesty.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry, it would have been much worse had the national bird fucking died off due to DDT poisoning which they damn near did. Or, in your specific case, if they were actually ravens. Or crows. Though you probably have those too...

Thanks Brandon, I don't think that thing quite has the GPU horsepower for it but I am curious how much if any diff that 2GB vram makes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thanks Brandon, I don't think that thing quite has the GPU horsepower for it but I am curious how much if any diff that 2GB vram makes.



I will try it stock and OCed.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, right, thin egg shells.  That old _Silent Spring_ song and dance.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2012)

Uh...

Are you pissed cause there's not enough roadkill left for you guys?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 17, 2012)

That's funny


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sorry, it would have been much worse had the national bird fucking died off due to DDT poisoning which they damn near did. Or, in your specific case, if they were actually ravens. Or crows. Though you probably have those too...
> 
> Thanks Brandon, I don't think that thing quite has the GPU horsepower for it but I am curious how much if any diff that 2GB vram makes.



We have 4 or 5 mating pairs right in the middle of town in Boise that live along the river. 
They are something to see when they fly over you.



El_Mayo said:


> Should I get Back to Karkand or wait for the next DLC?



Get it ! Good maps and more unlocks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's funny



Glad you thought so!

I mean I know I'm just a simpleton city-slicker who is impressed by anything that's not a ratty-looking pigeon but c'mon man... 

Yeah Mayo get B2K...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I wish I could send you most of our baldies, they aren't what they are cracked up to be.  Nothing but glorified roadkill eating ravens, and they are everywhere.  Goldens, on the other hand, do deserve their majesty.



Well Ill trade ya your baldies for our turkey buzzards.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2012)

My first ever round of RUSH#
k/d ratio of infinity... not bad <:


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 17, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I like those vehicles, but they don't count as emplacement weapons. Only the ground mounted tows and those ground station anti air craft. I don't think they have .50 cals mounted anywhere like they did in BFBC2. Those were easy to get emplacement kills with. I think what I will do tonight is jump in the one's at the ends of the carriers on Canals or Karg Island. I have to have another 30 minutes in them for that medal anyway maybe I'll get lucky and kill a couple pilots. They don't work as well as they did when this first came out. They must of tweaked it.
> Thanks Though !



yeah the ones at the end of Karg island are crap, i feel like theyre wayyyy too far, and the one at caspian border is behind a rock -_-


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

*Flying*

I need a good pilot tonight to get 6 air kills if any one is in the mood to fly tonight. 
I'll go engineer so I can repair even though it seems to be more difficult in BF3 then 
BFBC2 because of all the other shit flying around killing you when you land. I'll be on 
TS about 7 or so. 
Talk to you guy's later !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I need a good pilot tonight to get 6 air kills if any one is in the mood to fly tonight.
> I'll go engineer so I can repair even though it seems to be more difficult in BF3 then
> BFBC2 because of all the other shit flying around killing you when you land. I'll be on
> TS about 7 or so.
> Talk to you guy's later !



I can fly. If you are on Ill pilot for ya.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I need a good pilot tonight to get 6 air kills if any one is in the mood to fly tonight.
> I'll go engineer so I can repair even though it seems to be more difficult in BF3 then
> BFBC2 because of all the other shit flying around killing you when you land. I'll be on
> TS about 7 or so.
> Talk to you guy's later !



if you need a pilot i can do it. i get off work around 7


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can fly.



Yeah I wasn't aware of this until I joined you guys on some Wake server a few days ago.

Is it just the Transport that can be repaired in-flight?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I wasn't aware of this until I joined you guys on some Wake server a few days ago.
> 
> Is it just the Transport that can be repaired in-flight?



And the "Little Bird" heli as well. @ engineers on the chopper and two gunners can be pretty deadly. But they are so slow moving, they are easy targets for other air vehicles and such, so it's good to have a tank team or two on the ground close by for real map superiority.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I wasn't aware of this until I joined you guys on some Wake server a few days ago.
> 
> Is it just the Transport that can be repaired in-flight?



I guess you saw G8tor and I flyin? I also had another gunner a non-TPU member that got 40+ kills with me flyin.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah there was a heli in the air like almost the whole time showing your name and I assumed you were piloting.

Hey I have an "invite a friend" beta key for Tribes: Ascend for whomever wants it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally did the first sniper assignment. I also got a awesome sniper kill, I no scoped some guy in a jeep!  It was ballin


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2012)

Will you be on in couple hours Mailman ? 
Damn if you're that good I'll be good to go.
Wish I had me new specs.



Kevinheraiz said:


> Finally did the first sniper assignment. I also got a awesome sniper kill, I no scoped some guy in a jeep!  It was ballin


Sweet !


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I wish I could send you most of our baldies, they aren't what they are cracked up to be.  Nothing but glorified roadkill eating ravens, and they are everywhere.  Goldens, on the other hand, do deserve their majesty.



The Bald Eagles here like to kill and eat sheep. Doesn't seem like they are crows to me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2012)

I loved making highway mad and staying on top of those building on gulf of oman! LOL


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 18, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> The Bald Eagles here like to kill and eat sheep. Doesn't seem like they are crows to me.



Well, as the old saying goes, sheep are a lot more wary and jumpier in Montana, for reasons I won't get into.  You put a trendy metro man from Eugene or Portland in Eastern Montana and the ranchers wouldn't need to use their velcro gloves as much.

But in all seriousness, sheep mortality to eagles, bald or golden, isn't as widespread as talked about, and occurs mostly with lambs.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2012)

Considering the Bald Eagle's in my area hunt in groups, they aren't exactly normal. There's a group of 4 or so that poach the same farmer's sheep every couple of months. 
Anyways, completely off topic. 

I did finally unlock a Sniper RIfle I like besides the SR-25. The QBU-88. I'm starting to get decent with it now that I have a few add on's to go with it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 18, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Considering the Bald Eagle's in my area hunt in groups, they aren't exactly normal. There's a group of 4 or so that poach the same farmer's sheep every couple of months.
> Anyways, completely off topic.
> 
> I did finally unlock a Sniper RIfle I like besides the SR-25. The QBU-88. I'm starting to get decent with it now that I have a few add on's to go with it.



it's pretty good if you take off the scope, or get a different one. I like it so far, not as much as the SV98 though


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 18, 2012)

hell yeah, another killing machine notice. w000t 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21650935/1/352507196/ 

usas kicks mad butt, i think the exploding rounds are the only rounds that penetrate the humvee? x2,x3, and even x4 kills just shooting those things when i see em driving around


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2012)

My point was in my drunckness is that booze fucks up a lot more lives then Drugs. How many people lose fam to drunk drivers ? 
It's JUST % S. I'm smart enough to stay home but a lot of people ain't. Had fun tonight though Thanks fella's  Now my Grand 
daughters are wanting time 

Update : I don't have a clue what the hell I was talking about because I can't remember


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 18, 2012)

i had my first DUI 2 years ago, at 6 oclock in the morning, I slept and at at around 2 the previous night, dumb cop decided to get me. NOT COOL. but yea ever since this game has came out its given me a reason to stay in and drink. my newest addiction BF3 and beer , seems like i cant have fun getting drunk without playing it. and honestly i cant drink if i know im not gonna play, so its a blessing in disguise


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> i had my first DUI 2 years ago, at 6 oclock in the morning, I slept and at at around 2 the previous night, dumb cop decided to get me. NOT COOL. but yea ever since this game has came out its given me a reason to stay in and drink. my newest addiction BF3 and beer , seems like i cant have fun getting drunk without playing it. and honestly i cant drink if i know im not gonna play, so its a blessing in disguise


Yeah it is a blessing , but not for everyone. By the time I'm on my 10th tall the TPU guy's are ready for me to go to bed  
Can't say I blame them. I get on my own nerves by number ten.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 18, 2012)

Heh. I gave up on BF3 and beer. Surprisingly, I seem to do better. 

Anyway, the TPU guys tend to keep it real. Most of us hangers-on are of the older crowd, who tend to imbibe a little on the weekend, but there's still the young side who have yet to realize the beauty of beer.


Crap. Did I just call beer beautiful?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Crap. Did I just call beer beautiful?:



You sure did, Sizzle Chest.  As far as you giving up beer with BF3, I don't play as well without the background blastings of your enormous belches.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Heh. I gave up on BF3 and beer. Surprisingly, I seem to do better.
> 
> Anyway, the TPU guys tend to keep it real. Most of us hangers-on are of the older crowd, who tend to imbibe a little on the weekend, but there's still the young side who have yet to realize the beauty of beer.
> 
> ...



I do a lot better sober, but don't have as much fun. So I guess if you guys are the older crowd I'm the senior crowd eh  
Yes Dave you just called beer beautiful. I wasn't thinking that about 8 a.m. when I woke with the beer sweats.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You sure did, Sizzle Chest.  As far as you giving up beer with BF3, I don't play as well without the background blastings of your enormous belches.




LULz. Well, I had already committed myself to going "clean" for a while, because I want to save the $20 I spend on beer every week for a summer carpentry project, and I also want to spend more time writing, which doesn't work well when I'm inebriated. I really need a new desk, or something, too.

Besides, although it happens quite often, it's still kinda embarrasing. I feel all uncivilized and stuff.



boise49ers said:


> I do a lot better sober, but don't have as much fun. So I guess if you guys are the older crowd I'm the senior crowd eh
> Yes Dave you just called beer beautiful. I wasn't thinking that about 8 a.m. when I woke with the beer sweats.



I dunno, we all seemingly have the same sort of mentality, which is what I meant by "the older crowd". I mean, we are, after all, playing the game daily to relax at the end of the day, and nobody seems to mind making an ass of themselves to spread some joviality.

Last weekend I...ah.... went a bit too far, and spent last Saturday nursing my head all day long. Today, i've got a tonne of work accomplished already, and it isn't even noon yet. No more Old Milwakee for me until the trees get leaves!!


I have a "party" to go to with other people from my local community for a fundraising event for the community pre-school. We'll see how well that turns out......after several weeks of no drinking.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 18, 2012)

Well not surprising Idaho ten talls is what...160 ounces of beer? Though we pwned those guys on Capsian last night...you went like 7 and 10 must have only been on beer number 5 at that point! 

And yeah Dave nothing screams "rager" like a pre-school fundraising event! 

And I don't even know where to start re. some of Alex's comments...Sizzle Chest. LOL


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 18, 2012)

damn origin is down :c


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well not surprising Idaho ten talls is what...160 ounces of beer? Though we pwned those guys on Capsian last night...you went like 7 and 10 must have only been on beer number 5 at that point!



No that was number 9. Shit at number 5  I went 0/10. I wanted to get my fly kills , but it drove me nuts to watch all the bases getting stolen so 
I said fuck it. I got 8 left for Sunday night I got Monday off. Got some yard work to do myself. Everything thinks it's spring even though we 
had snow a couple days ago. The Ducks and Geese in town don't know whether to come or go


----------



## DOM (Feb 18, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> damn origin is down :c



its back up pos origin :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2012)

I had the pleasure of being gunned downed by brandonwh64 last night (this morning). Tried to find him again to repay the favor, but he is a slippery bastard


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 18, 2012)

This is an excellent round for me

Never really got any tank kills besides being gunner, but I got about 3 gunner kills and I DISABLED A JET AS IT WAS FLYING ACROSS THE BURNING SUNSET OMG IT WAS AMAZING

plus positive K/D


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah it is a blessing , but not for everyone. By the time I'm on my 10th tall the TPU guy's are ready for me to go to bed
> Can't say I blame them. I get on my own nerves by number ten.



Oh you were not getting on anyone's nerves. You just lost coherent conversation.  I don't judge a man on his drunkenness. Just on his actions. Drunk on TS on a Friday night? THATS expected. Hell I had a good buzz.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 18, 2012)

It's listed as N America and found and been playing on this Brazilian 64 Conquest server that pings 36 in Battle Log (still only see a - in game for some damn reason) and doesn't feel laggy and _has lots of lower rank noobs!_


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Heh. I gave up on BF3 and beer. Surprisingly, I seem to do better.
> 
> Anyway, the TPU guys tend to keep it real. Most of us hangers-on are of the older crowd, who tend to imbibe a little on the weekend, but there's still the young side who have yet to realize the beauty of beer.
> 
> ...



as long as you don´t call milwakees best(sewer water urgs ) or equivalent a beer .......



we brew best ! hehe


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 19, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> as long as you don´t call milwakees best(sewer water urgs ) or equivalent a beer .......
> 
> 
> 
> we brew best ! hehe



When I'm not drinking beer....



I'm off on a mountain highway, wind in my hair...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice sig Dave


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh you were not getting on anyone's nerves. You just lost coherent conversation.  I don't judge a man on his drunkenness. Just on his actions. Drunk on TS on a Friday night? THATS expected. Hell I had a good buzz.



Good to know Mailman, Thanks  Had to play husband tonight and went to Dinner with the wife and sat and watched a movie with her on Showtime. Strange flick, Never Was !


----------



## DOM (Feb 19, 2012)

well seems origin is down again 

it loged me out and wont let me log back in to play mp just sp


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 19, 2012)

DOM said:


> well seems origin is down again
> 
> it loged me out and wont let me log back in to play mp just sp



yepp , play via battlelog login doen´t work too


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 19, 2012)

I was having that problem all day yesterday, game would crash, origin would crash, etc. Ended up playing STO.


----------



## DOM (Feb 19, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> yepp , play via battlelog login doen´t work too



it messed me up yesterday cuz i for got my pw and was a pita to make another cuz of there pos servers saying it was busy


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't log into Origin or reset my password, awesome.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Can't log into Origin or reset my password, awesome.



works here again


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2012)

Logging in via the Origin site and BattleLog site is fine, logging in via the program just fails


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Logging in via the Origin site and BattleLog site is fine, logging in via the program just fails



both works , app/web
io had to reenter l/p in origin now it shows online


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2012)

Origin is a piece of shit.

Try complaining on Battlefield's facebook/twitter page
They actually respond to people a fair bit. (Whether they do anything about it, I don't know)

edit: I was reading this which said there had been a price drop on Back to Karkand, but I'm sure it's always been £12?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 20, 2012)

Heh heh Idaho I appreciate the tags but I was really hoping it was one of those Brazillian tools! 

Only reason I got you is cause you were all spotted after your heli or whatever it was went down. Yay mini map. 3 red doritos and I got two...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh heh Idaho I appreciate the tags but I was really hoping it was one of those Brazillian tools!
> 
> Only reason I got you is cause you were all spotted after your heli or whatever it was went down. Yay mini map. 3 red doritos and I got two...



It's all good brother. I was on team speak and was laughing about it. 
We had a total shit team. I'm off tomorrow how about you ? No ones 
home so I can game in peace. No wife saying it is to loud. I have couple 
ribbons to get and I'll be good for the weekend.

Guess tomorrow I will try and get two more emplacement kills and 2 savoir ribbons. 
Then work off a couple other achievements. Got my ass whooped this weekend.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 20, 2012)

Quick question. If i bought the B2K DLC now, would it acknowledge everything i've already done towards the assignments?

For example, i have hundreds of revives and heals, one of the assignments is to do 10 heals and 10 revives, so would i already have that without playing? Or is it a clean slate when you purchase it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Quick question. If i bought the B2K DLC now, would it acknowledge everything i've already done towards the assignments?
> 
> For example, i have hundreds of revives and heals, one of the assignments is to do 10 heals and 10 revives, so would i already have that without playing? Or is it a clean slate when you purchase it?



Clean Slate.


----------



## caleb (Feb 20, 2012)

What screen would you guys buy aimed for BF3.

There seem to be a few cheapo IPS panels from LG but I don't know hows that for gaming. 
Was getting wet for a 120Hz TFT but those IPS colours look so sexy. so

TFT 120Hz 16:9  FullHd ?
IPS 16:9 FullHD ?

Also was wondering if theres a chance for a 16:10 screen as IMHO its a better universal aspect for general/gaming PC use?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

caleb said:


> What screen would you guys buy aimed for BF3.
> 
> There seem to be a few cheapo IPS panels from LG but I don't know hows that for gaming.
> Was getting wet for a 120Hz TFT but those IPS colours look so sexy. so
> ...



IPS panel.


I didn't get to do much testing of FPS over the weekend due to alot of family things going on but I will say that with it on high with 2xMSAA, Im getting 45-60FPS on stock.


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought myself 	Dell H2311U (a pretty cheap IPS monitor). I didn't regret it at all and now I can't stand the regular TN panels.

So, I'd have to agree with brandonwh64 here, go with the IPS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I didn't get to do much testing of FPS over the weekend due to alot of family things going on



Yeah yeah 4X meeeee!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you put the camera into third person whilst driving? I saw it on a Youtube video just now


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 20, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Can you put the camera into third person whilst driving? I saw it on a Youtube video just now



3rd person is available in msot vehicles. Press "c" to change the view.(360 controller, push right stick "in")


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 21, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Can you put the camera into third person whilst driving? I saw it on a Youtube video just now





cadaveca said:


> 3rd person is available in msot vehicles. Press "c" to change the view.(360 controller, push right stick "in")



It only works on normal preset servers. If the server is a hardcore server then 3rd person is not available.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 21, 2012)

BF3 Mario Kart 










[yt]
<object style="height: 200px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bUcLAM6xRCU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bUcLAM6xRCU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="200"></object>[/yt]

nice


----------



## Horrux (Feb 21, 2012)

caleb said:


> What screen would you guys buy aimed for BF3.
> 
> There seem to be a few cheapo IPS panels from LG but I don't know hows that for gaming.
> Was getting wet for a 120Hz TFT but those IPS colours look so sexy. so
> ...



120hz. For shooters, nothing beats the whip-fast response time and high fps. You get to see your opponent a fraction of a second before he sees you just thanks to having a faster monitor. How cool is that?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 21, 2012)

That's what I did.  120hz is bliss for me, and I cannot go back to 60. Although people who switch to ips panels also say that they will not go back to TN's. I'd say its easier to go with an ips since you don't need to pump out an extra 60 fps to enjoy the better colors. Even for my system I play bf3 on all low with 2x msaa just to keep a solid 120 fps although I do get down to mid 100's on 64 player conquest matches with a lot of shit going on. Even when it drops to 100 i can notice it now and 60 almost looks like a slideshow. But I think bf3 looks fantastic even on low so the fluidity of motion is definitely worth the loss of candy. I am now spoiled and will have to have 120 fps/hz in my games.


----------



## Wyverex (Feb 21, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> That's what I did.  120hz is bliss for me, and I cannot go back to 60. Although people who switch to ips panels also say that they will not go back to TN's. I'd say its easier to go with an ips since you don't need to pump out an extra 60 fps to enjoy the better colors. Even for my system I play bf3 on all low with 2x msaa just to keep a solid 120 fps although I do get down to mid 100's on 64 player conquest matches with a lot of shit going on. Even when it drops to 100 i can notice it now and 60 almost looks like a slideshow. But I think bf3 looks fantastic even on low so the fluidity of motion is definitely worth the loss of candy. I am now spoiled and will have to have 120 fps/hz in my games.


Well, at least we all agree that 60 Hz TN panel monitors suck 

I am very happy with my IPS both because I play a lot more games than just shooters and because I watch movies on my monitor with my girlfriend and/or friends, so the wider view angle helps a lot


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Well, at least we all agree that 60 Hz TN panel monitors suck
> 
> I am very happy with my IPS both because I play a lot more games than just shooters and because I watch movies on my monitor with my girlfriend and/or friends, so the wider view angle helps a lot



hey my 60Hz TN is great!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 21, 2012)

Lies mussels!! Lies!!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> That's what I did.  120hz is bliss for me, and I cannot go back to 60. Although people who switch to ips panels also say that they will not go back to TN's. I'd say its easier to go with an ips since you don't need to pump out an extra 60 fps to enjoy the better colors. Even for my system I play bf3 on all low with 2x msaa just to keep a solid 120 fps although I do get down to mid 100's on 64 player conquest matches with a lot of shit going on. Even when it drops to 100 i can notice it now and 60 almost looks like a slideshow. But I think bf3 looks fantastic even on low so the fluidity of motion is definitely worth the loss of candy. I am now spoiled and will have to have 120 fps/hz in my games.



OK quit posting this stuff before you cost me more money I read this stuff and instantly start researching and trying to figure out how to get an upper hand to even out my ineptness in gaming. I bought this 2 years ago and now I think I may need to upgrade. 
LG M2762D-PM Glossy Black 27" 5ms HDMI Widescreen ...


----------



## caleb (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok so anybody know a good IPS panel with 120Hz for 200euro's ?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 21, 2012)

As far as I know caleb, there is no such product out yet. I'm still waiting for a <24" AMOLED, 2560x1600, 120hz, ms panel.....but it will be quite a while. I don't understand why everyone insists on huge 30" panels with gigantic pixel pitch that take high amounts of AA to reduce the aliasing. Hell, I was upset when I had to go from 21.5 to 23.6" just to get 120hz but it was worth it. 

Also, 120hz isn't just useful for fps games, the fluidity is noticeable on all 3d games and even on the desktop. Although, if colors are your thing, then ips is the smarter move.

The biggest issue for me with 120hz are the games that are hardlocked to 60 frames and sometimes even 30!! Absolute eye torture for me now. The higher refresh rate is very pleasing to my eyes, I don't have eye strain like I did from my 60hz panel.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is the Battlefield 3 Clubhouse. Not the mutha-f@#kin which monitor should I let Mailman stab me on Clubhouse.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 21, 2012)

Apologies all around.

I am done


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is the Battlefield 3 Clubhouse. Not the mutha-f@#kin which monitor should I let Mailman stab me on Clubhouse.




Take the panties off your head and remove the knots in them.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 21, 2012)

But they keep my tinfoil hats in place!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> But they keep my tinfoil hats in place!



Quote was supposed to be for mailman. He wears panties all the time.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is the Battlefield 3 Clubhouse. Not the mutha-f@#kin which monitor should I let Mailman stab me on Clubhouse.



!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Quote was supposed to be for mailman. He wears panties all the time.



Its true...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

lemode said:


> is open beta just metro or will i be able to play caspian sea?



Does anyone else miss the mad russian?


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 21, 2012)

This is what I love to do the most in battlefield 3, nothing makes me smile more then this


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> This is what I love to do the most in battlefield 3, nothing makes me smile more then this



I didn't realize if you have 2 of you the vehicle stays intact. I go around and blow myself up half the time getting it close enough. I need a Jihad buddy


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I didn't realize if you have 2 of you the vehicle stays intact. Here a go around and blow myself up half the time getting it close enough. I need a Jihad buddy



Haha yeah it makes it more fun since you can just get right back in the jeep and continue your rampage


----------



## ufgy20 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys here is my first attempt at making a video. My editing skills are not teh best nor my rendering choices.. But here it is guys i hope you like it.. Please Like/Dislike it and Please Comment on the video your thoughts.
[yt]WtesD10Bo8E&feature=youtu.be[/yt]


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 22, 2012)

I miss the battlefield.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2012)

I got cheated out of 20000 for my savior medal because it crashed during that round. It only gave me the ribbons from the second round when I came back. Suckage !
Not to mention I had enough on assault point wise in the first part of the match to unlock the last 2 rifles on assault. I'm really pissed and bummed. 
Is there any chance that will pop up later or is it just gone ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

You'll get it once you get a couple more revives. Don't worry, if you crash, what you did in that round doesn't count, which means that all awards can still be earned.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> You'll get it once you get a couple more revives. Don't worry, if you crash, what you did in that round doesn't count, which means that all awards can still be earned.



It gave me the savior medal, but no points and it didn't show up on that round. So all the ribbons 
I had prior to re-entry I got zero points for them. Fuck the ribbons and medal I wanted the points 
to get to my next level and unlock my last assault guns. I lost an hour and half of work and can't 
re earn my savior medal because it gave it to me, with out points of course. 20,000 points !

Update: Got my assault rifle medal so it makes losing the points for the savior one a little easier to swallow. 
Should be able to level up and get the rifle unlocks tomorrow pretty quick.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 22, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I miss the battlefield.



Where you been, Highway?  Too damn much work?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 22, 2012)

Any reason that i unlocked "Below Radar" for the Jet but can't use it? ...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dannyreall/vehicles/374409810/pc/


----------



## ufgy20 (Feb 22, 2012)

Below Radar is a static effect its always there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah Highway why can't you play of late?


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone around europe up late nights, and wants to goto war add me on battlelog - Terrorist808

and join here if you like


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241166436511/ 
techniks platoon

Peace


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2012)

Locksmith said:


> Anyone around europe up late nights, and wants to goto war add me on battlelog - terrorist808
> 
> and join here if you like
> 
> ...



El Mayo maybe !


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 22, 2012)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241166436511/

ooops
;-)


----------



## Soup (Feb 22, 2012)

Can I get someone from TechRejects! to approve my application, please?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 22, 2012)

Soup said:


> Can I get someone from TechRejects! to approve my application, please?



Send a PM to TheMailMan78(teh dude with the panties on his head above). Don't forget to drop by the teamspeak, you can usually find many of us in there every night.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2012)

Battlefieldo.com - Blackout Battlefield



> Discussion in 'News & Updates' started by PR3SIDENT, Today at 2:38 PM.
> 
> It may come to this...
> 
> ...



==================================================

More info...Mp1st.com - Battlefield 3 Community Initiates #BF3Blackout Movement



> David VeselkaFebruary 22, 2012Battlefield, Battlefield 3, News
> 
> Communication is key to building a strong community, especially when millions of players are involved. Battlefield/Digital Illusions CE has one of the most dedicated following in the FPS genre – rightly earned thanks to their support for those who love playing their games.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 23, 2012)

So I went ahead and got me a i7 970. Anyone want to comment on the BF3 usage of six cores?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to agree. The community is what keeps a game/series alive. I'm getting extremely tired of the MAV riding horseshit. Sure its fun to try it out to see where you can go, but those asshats that put themselves up on the tall buildings in Karkand on Squad DM make me want to throw my PC out the window sometimes.... I'm onboard. We need patches, release notes, and some acknowledgement of the issues that have been found.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 23, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> So I went ahead and got me a i7 970. Anyone want to comment on the BF3 usage of six cores?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/Untitled.png



What comment are you looking for?  Hyperthreading looks cooler with 12 threads?


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 23, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> So I went ahead and got me a i7 970. Anyone want to comment on the BF3 usage of six cores?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/Untitled.png




what can you oc it to


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 23, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I have to agree. The community is what keeps a game/series alive. I'm getting extremely tired of the MAV riding horseshit. Sure its fun to try it out to see where you can go, but those asshats that put themselves up on the tall buildings in Karkand on Squad DM make me want to throw my PC out the window sometimes.... I'm onboard. We need patches, release notes, and some acknowledgement of the issues that have been found.



Yeah I got to shoot one off his Mav tonight on Karg Island. It was sweet.
Finally got the stuff I was working on all weekend tonight.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 23, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> What comment are you looking for?  Hyperthreading looks cooler with 12 threads?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/BF3970.jpg



 Yes it does look better with 12 but I think it plays better without HT. 

Given the comments earlier I assumed that BF3 wouldn't scale to 6 cores or more. I went from 80% load on 4 on my 920 at 3.8Ghz to ~40% on 6 at stock clocks on the 970. To me that would seem like an improvement.



Locksmith said:


> what can you oc it to



I don't know as I just got it yesterday and got Windows reinstalled and settled today. I've got tomorrow off all day to play around to see how far it goes though.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> So I went ahead and got me a i7 970. Anyone want to comment on the BF3 usage of six cores?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/Untitled.png



Looks about right.



ChaoticG8R said:


> What comment are you looking for?  Hyperthreading looks cooler with 12 threads?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/BF3970.jpg



I run with HT as well.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2012)

Battleog.com - Confirmed Fixes and tweaks



Spoiler



Confirmed Fixes and tweaks

By: zh1nt0  Posted: 11 minutes ago

Hello everyone! 
We would like to share some of the confirmed fixes and tweaks that we have been working on to the Community. *Note that this is still not a full update list* and there will be more information on this as we go forward. Also please remember that the content in this list might be changed but of course, we will also keep you in the loop about this. While there still is no ETA on the patch, we´re still working on improving online gameplay for all of our dear community members. So far, this list is for PC.

GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES: 


-It is now possible to set Hold Breath to Press Button or Hold Button in the options menu. 
-Players will no longer spawn on top of vehicles which are full. 
-Fixed so that glass in Back to Karkand levels no longer stops grenades and bullets. 
-Fixed destruction and bullet penetration on several fences, surfaces, and objects in Back to Karkand. 
-Fixed a fence on Sharqi that would block bullets despite being see through. 
-Fixed several places where the player would need to vault over small ledges in the houses on Wake Island. 
-The red plastic water jugs on Wake Island are properly moved when shot or run over/into. 
-A fence on Canals will no longer stop bullets fired from one direction. Bullets will now always penetrate the surface. 
-Fixed a collision exploit on Grand Bazaar and several other levels. 
-Fixed missing textures on the Russian Gasmask when using Spec Ops camo. 
-Fixed missing textures on the US Assault soldier when using Spec Ops camo. 
-Corrected several objects that would incorrectly block bullets. 
-The US Assault soldier's arms 1P now match his 3P skin tone. 
-User is now being able to spawn on his own spawn beacon 
-Fixed the disappearing crosshair issue in TDM 
-Scroll bars and stats bars now fade out when the game fades to black between rounds 
-If you die with the scoreboard up it will go away instant 
-Show proper PING in scoreboard 
-Users can create custom squads 
-Fix SQDM squad system, now you are in an actual squad 
-Correct unlock dates are now shown in 'Battle Feed' 
-Select weapons now show their internal add-ons in the killer card. 


VEHICLE FIXES: 


-The A10 properly gives Jet score again. 
-Unguided tank rounds and RPGs will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters. 
-Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to the front and side armor of other main battle tanks. Primarily this means 1 less shot to the front, and very good hits to the side can result in a 1 hit to disable. 
-Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool. 
-Increased the damage done by TOW weapons to armored vehicles. 
-Increased the rate of fire and minimum damage of the Coax HMG. 
-Increased the damage mounted gunner .50cal HMGs do at long range. 
-Increased the power of the repair tool when killing soldiers or destroying vehicles slightly. 
-Fixed a problem when locking on to two nearby targets, the locking should no longer jump rapidly between multiple targets. This applies to all locking weapons and Laser Designators. 
-Increased the damage of the Javelin and Air to Ground missiles against laser designated targets. 
-Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs. 
-Slightly reduced the locking time of all weapons vs Laser Designated targets. 
-Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares. 
-Increased the locking distance for AGM Missiles for Jets when locking on laser designated targets. 
-Reduced the locking time for the AGM Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against ground targets. 
-Reduced the locking time for AA Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against air targets. 
-Flares will no longer break the lock of a vehicle that is locked on, it will only distract the missiles. 
-Flares now more reliably distract missiles, especially for Helicopters. 
-Flares for Jets and Choppers now reload at 11 seconds again, except for the gunner, which remains unchanged at 20sec. 
-AA Missiles are more difficult to dodge in Jets, this was unintended behavior that created an imbalance against skilled pilots. 
-AA Missiles should no longer kill the pilot instead of the vehicle. 
-AA Missiles should no longer detonate before hitting their target or a Flare/ECM chaff cloud. 
-Reduced the damage AA missiles do to jets to 45%. 
-Fixed the SU-35 firing Air to Air missiles at a lower rate of fire than other vehicles. 
-The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace. 
-Increased the speed of the Helicopter AA missiles lock on to reduce the tedious nature of Helicopter dogfights and improve the Helicopter's defensive abilities vs Jets. 
-Slightly reduced the damage of Jet cannons against Aircraft. Damage is now only slightly higher than it was originally at launch. 
-Increased RPG and SMAW damage against aircraft. 
-Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended. 
-Reduced the direct damage done by Attack Helicopter gunners vs Armor. 
-Helicopter guns should now suppress correctly. 
-Improved the accuracy of the Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods, both guided and unguided. 
-Slightly increased the damage of Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods vs Infantry and other Helicopters. 
-Additional fixes have been made to the TV missile to prevent it from blowing up the lauching vehicle. 
-The Mi28 has received upgrades to its climbing and yawing abilities. 
-Fixed an issue where guided rockets from the Mi28 did not follow the crosshair properly. 
-Improved the accuracy of the Mi28 gun to match the AH1 gun. 
-Increased the direct hit damage of the APFSDS rounds for the IFVs. 
-Decreased the locking time of the IFV Guided Missile to make it more viable as an unlock. 
-Miniguns and Helicopter Gunners now more quickly destroy parked cars. 
-Increased the power of explosions from cars and other explosive static objects. 
-Dying from the explosion of a car or other explosive static object should now correctly credit the player who caused the explosion. 
-Adjusted the F35's Center of Mass and Hover Engine for more stable, level flight in all flight modes. 
-Updated the F35 weapon systems to be consistent with the other Jets. 
-The F35 will now only attempt to enter Hover at low altitudes, though it will maintain the hover until forward flight is resumed, even if it reaches high altitude. 
-The F35 and SU35 now properly have Ejection seats to prevent players from being killed when exiting the vehicle. 
-Changed the Kornets to TOW launchers on Wake Island and moved the spawn position of the AAV to a more level position. 
-Fixed several bugs with air vehicles colliding with objects at high speeds and taking no damage. 
-Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough). 
-The MAV will no longer destroy vehicles that run into it, instead it should be destroyed. 
-Jet and Helicopter collisions should now properly result in the death of both vehicles. 
-You can now spot with the EOD bot. 
-Increased the base accuracy for AA guns and added a decrease in accuracy over the course of a burst. 
-Reduced the damage AA guns (both mobile and stationary) do to infantry. 
-The carrier based CRAM stations are now properly tracked as stationary weapons. 
-CRAM and Pantsir stationary AA weapons now have Air Radar equipped by default. 
-Improved the sound feedback for damage to help players better understand the amount of damage their vehicle is taking. 
-The A10's extinguisher should now function properly. 
-Disabled vehicles now have an increased reverse speed to help escape to cover after being disabled. 
-The T90's crosshair now more accurately represents the trajectory of the main gun. 
-Toggle and Hold zoom settings now also apply to soldier controlled turrets on jeeps, transport helicopters, boats, and IFVs port guns. 
-The AAV now has zoom and a 3P camera when using the turret. 
-Tweaked the AAV's turret controls to be more useful when the vehicle is moving. 
-The Z11w now properly functions with Below Radar. 
-Below Radar will now also prevent the lock on of Stinger and IGLA missiles. 
-Added Horns to all Jeeps. 
-Tanks can no longer drive into the water and cross the Wake Island lagoon completely submerged. 


WEAPONS: 


-Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL. The Extended Mags can be unlocked at 200 kills with the AS VAL. 
-Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle. 
-Fixed aimed firing max accuracy on the Pecheneg to be consistent with other LMGs. 
-Semiautomatic and automatic shotguns firing FRAG rounds now do slightly less splash damage. 
-The M26 MASS frag and slug rounds are now the more effective pump action versions. 
-The M26 MASS and M320 now benefit from the Laser Sight when mounted with an Underslung Rail. 
-Fixed the bolt action timer on the L96 that would cause an animation glitch. 
-9x39mm rounds no longer benefit from the Sniper headshot bonus. 
-Increased the damage of the 9x39mm rounds at long range. 
-Fixed the AKS74u damage at max range, it was incorrectly higher than other carbines. 
-Increased the damage of the .357 and .44 magnum rounds at max range. 
-All semiautomatic and bolt weapons, including all shotgun slugs, now have their maximum damage out to 15m. 
-Semiautomatic weapons will no longer "jam" if the player presses fire faster than the weapon is capable of shooting. Some semi-automatic weapons have had their rates of fire adjusted to fit this change. 
-Bolt action sniper rounds now have a chance to kill at close range if the player is hit in the upper chest. 
-Semiautomatic sniper rifles, Assault Rifles, LMGs, and shotgun slugs now have more consistent damage over long range. At maximum range shots to the legs will not require more hits to kill. 
-The spread for Flechette rounds has been reduced slightly on all shotguns. 
-The spread for Buckshot has been reduced on the M1014, DAO-12, and S12k. These weapons have an accuracy advantage over the USAS12 but are not as accurate as the 870. 
-Zooming shotguns with Buckshot and Flechette loads will now result in a slightly tighter cone for the pellets. 
-Reduced the delay time between quick knife attempts slightly. Attacks with the knife drawn are still significantly faster. 
-Fixed the Rate of Fire when the USAS and MK3A1 are equipped with FRAG rounds. All other shotguns correctly had a reduced rate of fire with frags, except the USAS and MK3A1. 
-Fixed an Accuracy bug when the MK3A1 shotgun is equipped with FRAG or Slug rounds. 
-Shotguns equipped with slugs will no longer automatically begin reloading if the weapon is zoomed when the clip is empty. This allows players to see where the slug lands before reloading. 
-Fixed 12g FRAG rounds not breaking glass at long range. 
-Players can now earn the shotgun Ribbon using the M26 MASS. 
-The underslung grenade launchers for Russian rifles now properly report GP30 in the kill log. 
-Fixed the AEK971 40mm shotgun round listing itself as FRAG in the kill log. 
-Fixed the 40mm smoke grenade so it no longer passes through soldiers and unbroken objects before it detonates. 


Several weapons have had recoil or accuracy adjusted in orer to balance these weapons in effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun 


-M27 IAR: No change. The M27 is a heavier version of the M416, giving it good all-around performance though it has worse performance on the move. 
-RPK-74M: Reduced the initial recoil. The RPK-74M is a more stable firing platform than the comparable M27, though it lacks the M27's higher rate of fire. 
-M249: Added an initial recoil. The M249 is the fastest firing belt fed LMG, giving it superior suppressive and damage abilities. The initial recoil makes it a bit harder to run and gun, while making little overall impact on performance. 
-Type-88: Slightly increased the initial recoil, reduced muzzle drift. The Type88 fires the slowest of the medium caliber LMGs, though what it lacks in rate of fire it makes up for in controllability. 
-PKP: Reduced recoil but added a slight initial recoil, increased damage at max range. The Pecheneg has a heavy vertical recoil with a hard hitting round and little drift, this makes it excellent at sustained fire. 
-M60: Reduced the initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The M60 has a very low rate of fire that makes it the most controllable with the powerful 7.62x51mm round. 
-M240B: Added an initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The fastest firing medium MG, the M240 has a substantial muzzle kick and drift that makes all that power difficult to control. 
-QBB-95: Reduced the total recoil but increased muzzle drift and initial recoil. The QBB-95 should now kick harder but settle into full auto fire better, combined with the bullpup hip fire bonus this makes the QBB-95 a highly mobile LMG. 
-MG36: Added an initial recoil. The MG36 fires at a fast 750rpm and makes a nice middle ground between the controllability of a clip LMG and the sustained firepower of a belt fed LMG. 
-870: No change. The 870 is a popular and highly effective weapon. 
-DAO-12: Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The DAO-12 has a high magazine capacity with a slow reload that makes it a solid all-around shotgun. 
-M1014: Increased the rate of fire from 200 max to 210 max. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The M1014 was underperforming compared to the USAS12 and 870, it should now be more viable in CQB thanks to a higher rate of fire. 
-S12k: Increased extended mag from 8 rounds to 10 rounds. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The S12k larger extended magazine but slower rate of fire should make it stand out against the M1014, while the DAO-12 has a higher capacity over all, but a slower reload. 
-MK3A1: Increased magazine capacity to 8 and 12 for normal and extended mag respectively. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The MK3A1 has a lower ROF than the USAS12, giving it slightly more ammo makes this an edge vs the USAS. 
-USAS-12: Increased the initial recoil. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The USAS 12 has a higher ROF than other shotguns, this recoil change better balances that advantage and the pellets balance its damage output. 
-M4A1: No Change. Well-rounded carbine, with good rate of fire and controllable recoil. 
-M4: Increased vertical recoil and reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire. 
-AKS-74U: Increased initial recoil, reduced vertical recoil. The AKS-74u's low rate of fire is paired with great controllability. The overall increase in sustained fire control should help this carbine stand out, while the first kick gives it character. 
-SG553: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The SG553 is a lower rate of fire carbine with greater controllability than the G36C. The change to initial recoil should better highlight this difference. 
-A91: No Change. The A91's high rate of fire and bullpup from the hip accuracy is offset by a poor controllability on full auto. 
-G36C: Reduced initial recoil. The G36C is a well-rounded carbine, with a medium rate of fire and a medium recoil. The 2 round burst mode gives this weapon an edge at mid-range. 
-SCAR-H: Increased damage at maximum range and increased max range. The SCAR-H fires a heavier round than all other carbines, giving it better stopping power at range at the cost of a low fire rate that penalizes it in CQB. 
-G53: Reduced recoil and drift, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. The HK53 is a short carbine with a lot of initial kick but a stable recoil pattern and a medium rate of fire. The changes give it more character compared to the G36. 
-QBZ-95B: Reduced muzzle sway, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. A bullpup like the A91, the QBZ-95B is steady on the move with a lower rate of fire for controllable shots at longer range. The built in foregrip is now properly reflected in the weapon's stats. 
-AK-74M: Reduced the initial recoil. The AK-74M sacrifices rate of fire for controllable automatic fire, the initial recoil was negatively affecting the feeling of controllability. 
-M16A3: No Change. The M16 (both A3 and A4) provide a well-rounded stable firing platform with a high rate of fire that is relatively controllable. 
-M16A4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M16A4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire. 
-M416: Increased initial recoil. The M416 is the middle ground AR, blending a medium recoil and rate of fire. An increased initial kick emphasizes the higher recoil than the 
-AEK-971: Increased initial recoil. The AEK has a very high rate of fire, and also a large muzzle drift that makes control difficult. The low initial recoil allowed a player to kill before the weapon's weaknesses kicked in. 
-F2000: Reduced vertical recoil, increased zoomed accuracy. As a bullpup, the F2000 has a bonus to accuracy on the move and from the hip while its high rate of fire sacrifices controllability for saturation. The previous changes were an overreaction, this is a corrective update. 
-AN94: Reduced vertical recoil. The AN94's 2 round burst mode is incredibly accurate, but it suffers from a low rate of fire on fully automatic. The recoil in full auto has been reduced somewhat to offset this penalty and make the AN94 more attractive. 
-G3A3: Increased damage at all ranges. The G3A3's heavy recoil and heavy round are offset by a low rate of fire and a small magazine. The G3A3 was clearly outclassed at all ranges. 
-KH2002: No Change. The KH2002 is locked to burst fire, with a high rate of fire and a large muzzle drift the weapon favors accurate mid-range fire. 
-L85A2: Increased accuracy, reduced muzzle drift. The L85 differs from other bullpup style ARs by having a low rate of fire, the accuracy and controllability were too low to offset the rate of fire. 
-FAMAS: The FAMAS combines an extreme rate of fire with extreme recoil making it very difficult to use at anything other than close quarters combat. Due to update restrictions, the FAMAS had different stats on all 3 platforms. The FAMAS is now uniform on all platforms and now has the correct 25 round magazine. 
-PP2000: Reduced the initial recoil. The PP2000 has a lower ROF than other PDWs and needed the controllability to be balanced. 
-UMP45: No Changes. The UMP45 hits hard and has a controllable recoil at the cost of a heavy initial recoil kick. 
-MP7: No Change. The MP7 has a very low recoil and a high muzzle drift that favors longer bursts than the P90. 
-AS VAL: Increased the muzzle drift. The AS VAL fires a longer range, higher damage projectile that favors short bursts or single fire and was too controllable on full auto. 
-PDW-R: Reduced the initial recoil. The PDW-R has high recoil and favors burst fire, the added initial recoil was making it less effective in small bursts. 
-P90: Reduced the initial recoil. The P90 favors a run and gun play style using long bursts to control muzzle drift, the initial recoil was making bursting ineffective. 
-PP-19: Slightly reduced the initial recoil when firing, increased base damage. The PP-19's high initial recoil was over penalizing the burst fire needed to be effective on the low damage, high capacity weapon. 


WEAPON ACCESSORIES: 


SCOPES: 


-Fixed the 7x scope not zooming to the full 7x on all weapons. 
-Corrected the M39's laser sight so it points at the point of impact and aligns with scopes when zoomed. 
-Fixed a misaligned scope crosshair on the G3A3 using the Rifle Scope 6x. 
-Fixed the PKA and PKA-S scopes on the M416 having swapped zoom levels. 
-The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly. 
-The L96 ironsights have been adjusted for a clearer aiming picture and correct use of the integral front sight. 
-The L96 now properly shows scope glint when using the 8x, and 12x scopes. 
-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels. 
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage. 
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others). 
-Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule 

BIPOD: 


-The Accuracy increase and Recoil reduction of the Bipod has been significantly improved for Assault Rifles and Carbines. 
-The Bipod now provides similar Accuracy and Recoil benefits no matter if the weapon is fired while aiming or without aiming for all weapons. Previously only LMGs were worked this way. This especially improves the speed at which snipers can make follow up shots, and also allows effective unaimed suppressive fire with Assault Rifles and Carbines. 
-Increased the Speed at which a bipod is deployed, allowing the user to obtain the bipod's bonus sooner after the deploy has started and allowing the weapon to be aimed in a far shorter time. The speed has been increased 40-50%, depending on the weapon and animation. 
-Fixed a recoil issue with the M60 bipods. 
FOREGRIP: 
-The Horizontal Sway reduction has been changed from a global percent reduction to a weapon specific value reduction. For most guns this means very little change, for guns which have a large horizontal recoil the change is more substation. The FAMAS, F2000, and AEK971 are most affected; the AK-74, M16, and M416 are nearly unchanged. 
-A small long range Aimed Accuracy penalty has been added to the foregrip. Players who generally find themselves fighting at mid to long range may want to change their accessory, while players fighting in CQB will go largely unaffected. 


HEAVY BARREL: 


-The Vertical Recoil penalty of the Heavy Barrel has been reduced. The value has been changed from a global percent increase to a weapon specific value. 
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Heavy Barrel to represent the added weight of the accessory, as well as focus the attachment on accurate mid and long range fire. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value. 
-Several weapons with low default bullet speed now have their bullet speed increased when the Heavy Barrel is equipped. This is in effect for the A91, G3A3, AKS-74u, G36C, M4A1, SCAR-H, SG553, G53, and QBZ-95B. 
-The Heavy Barrel is now also paired with Match Rounds which increase the maximum range of the weapon. The minimum and maximum damage are unchanged, weapons with the Heavy Barrel will be more effective in mid-range. 
-The Aimed Accuracy bonus provided by the Heavy Barrel has been increased. This will increase the effectiveness of the Heavy Barrel for small bursts, as originally intended. 


LASER SIGHT: 


-The Hip Accuracy bonus provided by the Laser Sight has been increased. 
-The bonus is now a weapon specific value instead of a global percentage, some guns receive larger or smaller bonuses, though all bonuses are better than they were previously. 
-Fixed the S12k Laser Sight providing the aim bonus even when turned off. 


SUPPRESSOR: 



-The Suppressor no longer reduces the maximum damage of a weapon when equipped. Instead the Suppressor reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, making it ideal for CQB and Stealth. This change will make the Suppressor slightly more effective at long range, where the bullet drop and speed makes shots difficult already, and reduces the power of the suppressor at mid-range slightly. 
-The Suppressor's recoil bonus remains unchanged at a global 10% decrease. This is less than the Flash Suppressor's bonus for all weapons. 
-The Hip Accuracy penalty of the Suppressor has been changed from a global percentage to a per weapon value. Generally this penalty is higher now, but not for all weapons. Specifically, the belt LMGs and bolt Snipers do not have any additional hip fire penalty, as their penalty is already at the maximum possible value. 
-Reduced the Aimed Accuracy bonus of the Suppressor from 50% to 25%. A Suppressor and Foregrip combo will have similar accuracy to a weapon without any Accessories, at the penalty of worse Hip Fire Accuracy and Range and with the benefit of much improved Stealth and reduced Recoil. 


FLASH SUPPRESSOR: 



-The Flash Suppressor no longer reduces accuracy for Automatic Fire. 
-The Flash Suppressor now also works as a recoil compensator, reducing the Vertical Recoil by a weapon specific value. This bonus is larger than the bonus provided by the Suppressor. 
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Flash Suppressor to represent the added weight of the accessory. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value. 


GADGETS: 


-Reduced the spot times on C4 and Claymore projectiles from 30 to 15 sec. 
-Tweaked the controls and physics for the EOD bot to improve its handling and aiming capabilities. 
-The Radio Beacon, Mortar, MAV, EOD bot, T-UGS, and SOFLAM should now be much easier to deploy. 
-The MAV will now be destroyed when running into a soldier or vehicle at high speed. It is still possible to strategically sacrifice your MAV on a soldier; it will be destroyed in the process. 
-The MAV now properly shows up in the Kill Feed. Previously it simply displayed "KILLED." 
-The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator. 
-Matched the motion sensor sweep frequency and range on the MAV to the TUGS. 
-Players will no longer auto enter SOFLAM, MAV, and EOD bots after they are deployed. 
-Players may now use their knife to destroy enemy equipment. 
-C4 will no longer be detonable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4. 
-The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player's death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world. 
-Claymores now live up to 5 seconds after a player dies, the player can have a max 2 claymores planted at the same time. 
-Claymores can now detonate from vehicles and can be used to disable jeeps or kill the passengers in light jeeps. Claymores will not do any damage to heavy vehicles. 
-Ammobags now stay until the user redeploys them like Medkits. 
-Ammobags resupply bullets more quickly, but explosives resupply more slowly, especially 40mm grenades. 
-Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG, SMAW, and 40mm grenade projectiles against infantry. 
-Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. Players desiring more rockets will want to use the Explosive spec. 
-Slightly increased the heal rate of the Medical Crate. 
-The MAV now will also descend by pressing the Crouch Toggle key. (PC) 
-The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn. 
-Tweaked M224 exit points so the player faces in the direction of the mortar when he exits. 
-Mines, Claymores, C4 and other deployable items will now only appear on the minimap when spotted by a teammate. 


GENERAL GAMEPLAY: 



-Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls. 
-Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone. 
-Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable. 
-Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced. 
-Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots. 
-Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around. 
-Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire. 
-Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed. 
-Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range. 
-Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons. 
-Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper. 
-Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint. 
-Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization. 
-Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly. 
-Switching from primary weapons to sidearms and back now takes less time. 
-Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance. 
-Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level. 
-The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks. 
-Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings. 
-The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a takedown is not possible. 
-CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards. 


TEAM DEATHMATCH 

-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round. 
-Tehran Highway playable area has been doubled and is now the same as the Squad Deathmatch set up. Spawn points have been tweaked and an extra spawn zone has been added north of the footbridge. 
-Kharg Island has a new spawn zone layout, along with a bigger playable area and new cover objects. Spawn points have also been tweaked. 
-Strike at Karkand spawns zones have been tweaked to improve player flow. Spawn points have been tweaked to improve safety upon spawning. 
-Sharqi Peninsula spawn zones have been adjusted to optimize player movement. Spawn points have been tweaked so players spawn more safely. 
-Seine Crossing spawn zone set up has been improved. There is a new spawn zone by the alleyway to the northwest with additional spawn points. 
-Caspain Border spawn zones have been tweaked slightly. 


SQUAD DEATHMATCH 



-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round. 
-Damavand Peak layout and spawn zones have been tightened to reduce the spread of players across the map 
-Tehran Highway now features an extra spawn zone north of the footbridge, along with tweaked spawn points. 
-Noshahr Canals spawn zones have been tweaked. Removed unsafe spawn points in the Northeast corner and in the middle of the container area, to the Southwest.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay they fixed the black guy!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yay they fixed the black guy!



They made him white?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2012)

Uh what are those models exactly? Don't look familiar to me. 

No, they made him black (e.g. his arms as well in 1st person view).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh what are those models exactly? Don't look familiar to me.
> 
> No, they made him black (e.g. his arms as well in 1st person view).



Ah I thought you were talking about the SPECACT kit you can buy off of Origin. When I bought mine the assault guy was still black. I thought they fixed that.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 23, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - Blackout Battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of these tweaks look good, but I question a few of the air vehicle tweaks. 
Guess if a flew I wouldn't, but any advantage they get is a dis-advantage for me


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 23, 2012)

Battlefieldo.com - Blackout Update: We Spoke, They Listened



> in 'News & Updates' started by PR3SIDENT, Today at 11:58 AM.
> 
> .PR3SIDENT Managing Director Battlelog/Origin ID:BFO-
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 24, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - Blackout Update: We Spoke, They Listened



Tell Danny we are still not on speaking terms.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Tell Danny we are still not on speaking terms.



Im sure Danny is heart broken too.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2012)

Now that I have most of the achievements I wanted out of the way maybe I will play more Conquest tonight. Though I could use a fly boy for a round and try for the 6 kills I need  Yeah I know I had Mailman all ready to help out last weekend and lost my mind when I seen bases getting capped. Say around 7 mst before I get more then 3 beers in meHave your favorite gun and kits ready. See ya'll tonight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2012)

Just drink slower or, better yet, start a couple hours later. Just a couple hours, ya alkie. 

It's crazy how terrible I was at online games before I stopped drinking like a fish pretty much every damn day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Now that I have most of the achievements I wanted out of the way maybe I will play more Conquest tonight. Though I could use a fly boy for a round and try for the 6 kills I need  Yeah I know I had Mailman all ready to help out last weekend and lost my mind when I seen bases getting capped. Say around 7 mst before I get more then 3 beers in meHave your favorite gun and kits ready. See ya'll tonight.



I'm not flying you around again. I kept getting the chopper and waiting for you to spawn and got raped 36 times in the face and mouth. Find another pilot.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Just drink slower or, better yet, start a couple hours later. Just a couple hours, ya alkie.
> 
> It's crazy how terrible I was at online games before I stopped drinking like a fish pretty much every damn day.



 *hic* I'be been tolde i need ta *hic* star dinking again...oh look, it's Fwiday! *hic*


*BRAAAAP!!!*






TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not flying you around again. I kept getting the chopper and waiting for you to spawn and got raped 36 times in the face and mouth. Find another pilot.





Ah, you've found a scapegoat. how convienient.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

I fly best when I drink this....






As a matter of fact I think I will now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I fly best when I drink this....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/IMG_1285.jpg
> 
> As a matter of fact I think I will now.



That would go good with some coke!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That would go good with some coke!



Coke or cocaine? Im open to ideas.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Coke or cocaine? Im open to ideas.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/coke-classic-can.jpg



No man. You mix it with water and sugar.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No man. You mix it with water and sugar.



I need to pick some up. Do you trip out like people say?

Also check this out


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not flying you around again. I kept getting the chopper and waiting for you to spawn and got raped 36 times in the face and mouth. Find another pilot.



Yeah I figured I burned that partnership. Sorry about that You----><----Me



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Just drink slower or, better yet, start a couple hours later. Just a couple hours, ya alkie.
> 
> It's crazy how terrible I was at online games before I stopped drinking like a fish pretty much every damn day.



Yeah last weekend I started at about 5 p.m. and ended up skipping dinner 
because the wife took off with my daughter shopping. Not a good combination.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 24, 2012)

^nope, you dont trip out, it taste like the 151 proof version of jagermeister


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasn't there a liqueur that would make you trip balls?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wasn't there a liqueur that would make you trip balls?


Yeah all ofd them if you mix it with Weed


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 24, 2012)

Magic Mushroom Brew   that works


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah all ofd them if you mix it with Weed



Ah ha. There you go. See this exactly how I stopped being a drunk without having to go to AA and shit and/or be miserable and bored and mad at the world all the time. It was my first love anyway. One that won't kill me after ruining my life and relationships.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wasn't there a liqueur that would make you trip balls?



It wont get you drunk. It gets you high. It weird. I like it.......to much. I get my supply from friends that travel to Europe. The stuff in the US isnt the same. I mean it only became legal  like 10 years ago.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2012)

Absinthe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Absinthe



Yeah I know. Sugar and water. Ever see me in BF3 doing barrel rolls in a Cobra dodging missles talking about "Quake mode"?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn, I'm afraid not. lol


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah all ofd them if you mix it with Weed



ahhhhh the old "green dragon vodka" YUMMY. take your favorite 100+ proof vodka, throw all your weed stems and clippings in the vodka and let is sit for a week or more, then strain it, and have some awesome vodka shots.  note that THC only dissolves in 100 proof or stronger alcohol


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 24, 2012)

My screen keeps going white and disconnecting me from EVERY game.
Punkbuster?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2012)

Uh...idk try updating it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 24, 2012)

How are the latest Drivers doing in BF3? I'm still running the 11.11 drivers and wondering if I should bother with updating or not? I have no problems with any of my games on these drivers just wondering if I should do it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> How are the latest Drivers doing in BF3? I'm still running the 11.11 drivers and wondering if I should bother with updating or not? I have no problems with any of my games on these drivers just wondering if I should do it.



Workin fine with me


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh...idk try updating it.



It says it's up to date for me!
Also come online and we'll co-op!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I fly best when I drink this....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/IMG_1285.jpg
> 
> As a matter of fact I think I will now.



I notice that your bottle is handily designed to "bottom" out after only so much penetration.  Those Europeans think of everything.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I notice that your bottle is handily designed to "bottom" out after only so much penetration.  Those Europeans think of everything.




Heh heh heh !  Funny, must be Friday

Ok took your advise Wrig. Held out until 7 
and have a nice greasy pizza on the way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im drunk /end thread


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 25, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Heh heh heh !  Funny, must be Friday
> 
> Ok took your advise Wrig. Held out until 7
> and have a nice greasy pizza on the way.



Nice job. It's kinda boring at first but then you get into the game and find you are doing better (at least I sure did) which of course makes it more enjoyable all around. Next you could say ok no beer til I get a positive KDR two rounds in a row or some such stat. It's like a reward! 

Ya Mayo wasn't around; I had to work late (and gotta go back tomorrow but not all day).


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2012)

god you guys are using BF3 to get over your alcohol dependance? will wonders never cease.


next, you'll all stop being trolls...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> god you guys are using BF3 to get over your alcohol dependance? will wonders never cease.
> 
> 
> next, you'll all stop being trolls...



Blah blah balh  By the way Wrig it didn't help. Though I had 2.4 K/D and blew 7 heli out of the sky and 1 plane. Not with TPU guy's though. 
Brandon had me rollling tonight though. He was the funny ass drunk tonight. Good times, just didn't help my game much.Metro killed us all. 
You know how much I love that piece of shit map. I was looking for you on Caspian.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 25, 2012)

BF3 + 6670 = 24 FPS at 1280x720 = very shitty gaming experience, that said i still had a few good rounds.


----------



## FierceRed (Feb 25, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> BF3 + 6670 = 24 FPS at 1280x720 = very shitty gaming experience, that said i still had a few good rounds.



On Low?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> god you guys are using BF3 to get over your alcohol dependance? will wonders never cease



Uh actually no I was trying to help him get over his alcohol dependence somehwhat so maybe he'd start playing a little better. Lord knows it has generally helped me suck a whole lot less.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 25, 2012)

WrigleyVillain let's play co-op today!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> BF3 + 6670 = 24 FPS at 1280x720 = very shitty gaming experience, that said i still had a few good rounds.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120225/0001.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120225/0002.jpg



You weren't the only one who had a good round last night. Idaho asked me to join him for some heli time, but unfortunately, someone else got in the chopper before he could. Well, I'm not really sad to say that I'm glad that person did hop in, as i never touched the ground once the whole round:








Unfortunately that left Idaho on his own, as you can see at the bottom.  Let's do it agian, Idaho!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You weren't the only one who had a good round last night. Idaho asked me to join him for some heli time, but unfortunately, someone else got in the chopper before he could. Well, I'm not really sad to say that I'm glad that person did hop in, as i never touched the ground once the whole round:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah which guys was the pilot? I may have to find him. 
To stay in the air the whole round with out being shot 
down is pretty damn impressive. Was it Furman the German ?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 25, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah which guys was the pilot? I may have to find him.
> To stay in the air the whole round with out being shot
> down is pretty damn impressive. Was it Furman the German ?



He can be a real pecker wad, though, don't expect any favors from him.  He's more of an elitist player.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 26, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> WrigleyVillain let's play co-op today!



If you wanna play some co op im up for it right nao


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> He can be a real pecker wad, though, don't expect any favors from him.  He's more of an elitist player.



Oh really ! So I assume you just got to get Lucky like Dave did last night. Oh well !
Ain't that important any way. I was gonna play tonight, but decided to take a break
instead. Gonna go to bed early for a change.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 26, 2012)

I hate my shitty enet :c It cut out and will prob  be out for the next 3 hours


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 26, 2012)

FierceRed said:


> On Low?



yes on LOW lulz

texture and object pop in is insane, shit would just appear out of nowhere, cant wait for a new gpu


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> If you wanna play some co op im up for it right nao



Sorry, I couldn't hear you over all the fun I was having watch Wriggleyvillain flying into the ground over and over


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 26, 2012)

lol u bastard! Yeah as I said in BLog maybe mouse/KB is better


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2012)

Another good round, thanks to Reayth's backup, and one unknown medic that revived me no less than 10 times:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah looks like Reayth took most of the rounds headed your way...


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 26, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Does MSI AB also record audio? None of my videos seem to have the audio but I've seen videos of people who use it (I think) and they have audio. I'm using 2.1 btw.





MT Alex said:


> Nope.  No audio.



Just an update. I found out that 2.2 is going to support audio as even the 12th Beta currently supports is.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah looks like Reayth took most of the rounds headed your way...



 If he was the medic, maybe. I ran out of ammo so many times, and he was pretty much always close by. Can't really kill anyone without bullets and 'nades!!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 26, 2012)

My new favorite combo is the SV98 with an ACOG 4X scope...idk what about it, but I get a lot of 1 shot (nonHS) kills with it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2012)

Found this BF3 PSA: Swap Kits Save Lives


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 27, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Found this BF3 PSA: Swap Kits Save Lives



Are you serious ? The voice and music is like we are recruiting off Polk St. in SF, 
if you are gonna put up a battlefield game play toughen up the music at least. I'll
give the commentator the benefit of the doubt, but Come on Man !



ChaoticG8R said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120226/50-10.jpg
> 
> My new favorite combo is the SV98 with an ACOG 4X scope...idk what about it, but I get a lot of 1 shot (nonHS) kills with it.



Yeah you're good, we all know it now STFU


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Are you serious ? The voice and music is like we are recruiting off Polk St. in SF



I thought Polk Street was where you shopped for all of your sandals?


----------



## DOM (Feb 27, 2012)

Are these any good ?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Plantronics-GameCom-367-Closed-Ear-Gaming-Headset/11050044

I don't ts much but are these worth the price Corsair Vengeance 1500 USB Connector Circumaural D...

Want something cheap but does the 7.1 sound better never had a 7.1 anything LOL


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 27, 2012)

I was trying to do some stack racing, but it just didn't want to work out. This is what came out of that night


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 27, 2012)

DOM said:


> Are these any good ?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Plantronics-GameCom-367-Closed-Ear-Gaming-Headset/11050044
> 
> ...



Their pretty cheap, I say get em and if they turn out terrible, just use em as back ups and get the vengeance


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 27, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> I was trying to do some stack racing, but it just didn't want to work out. This is what came out of that night



hahaha nice,
I like the random jet crashes


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Are you serious ? The voice and music is like we are recruiting off Polk St. in SF,
> if you are gonna put up a battlefield game play toughen up the music at least. I'll
> give the commentator the benefit of the doubt, but Come on Man !



Do you want me to steal the video and revoice with someone like Mr. T?

Mr T: "I pity da fool who doesn't pick up kits to revive!"


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 28, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Do you want me to steal the video and revoice with someone like Mr. T?
> 
> Mr T: "I pity da fool who doesn't pick up kits to revive!"



Yeah That would work.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 28, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  New “Inside DICE” series launching soon!



> H Brun |  02.23.12
> 
> Come back next week for our brand new “Inside DICE” blog series, featuring regular updates to our fans on the latest news, content plans, updates and upgrades we have planned for Battlefield 3.



==================================================

twitter.com/brianxbl: "@Battlefield @EA_DICE is there any dlc coming out soon?"

twitter.com/EA_DICE: "@brianxbl We haven´t announced our DLC plans just yet but we are playtesting some impressive things in the Studio"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2012)

360 Degree Operation Firestorm Panorama


Dude says he's making more:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/q8ehp/360_panorama_view_of_operation_firestorm_click/


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> 360 Degree Operation Firestorm Panorama
> 
> 
> Dude says he's making more:
> ...



that's pretty sweet


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2012)

They weren't even really on my radar at all until another user mentioned he got a Zotac for $190 direct but I just scored a brand new EVGA Superclocked GTX 480 for $220 shipped on The Bay. Damn near  GTX 570 performance with half a gig more vram for $100 less and only like 30-60 more watts (and about same as my two 6850s give or take tens of watts).

Who cares about heat and noise and besides now I'm looking at second-hand GPU blocks as it's a great candidate for my first watercooled card as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> They weren't even really on my radar at all until another user mentioned he got a Zotac for $190 direct but I just scored a brand new EVGA Superclocked GTX 480 for $220 shipped on The Bay. Damn near  GTX 570 performance with half a gig more vram for $100 less and only like 30W more total (and about same as my two 6850s give or take tens of watts)
> 
> Who cares about heat and noise and besides now I'm looking at second-hand GPU blocks as it's a great candidate for my first watercooled card as well.



You will like the 480! I can get my 560TI over stock 480 specs but when you OC the 480, it will come back and beat mine no prob!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oops not a half gig more than 570; was thinking of y present cards. Anyway yeah can't go wrong at that price. Can resell my 6850s for the same


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oops not a half gig more than 570; was thinking of y present cards. Anyway yeah can't go wrong at that price. Can resell my 6850s for the same



Sell your 6850's and get a second 480 for AWESOMENESS!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love my 570


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2012)

Possibly in the future; would need a new PSU for that as only got a TX-750. And, obviously, getting a new PSU is not just spending the money. It's practically a rebuild. Ok not quite but a definite pain in the ass.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I love my 570



Im sure you do. I needed to save a little bank. Or not spend any more as it were when all is said an done. Also, as it's a bit less horsepower than my two 6850s I wanted as much more vram as possible to see what kind of difference it can make in certain scenarios, right now specifically in terms of BF3 + MSAA as well as Skyrim mods.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Possibly in the future; would need a new PSU for that as only got a TX-750. And, obviously, getting a new PSU is not just spending the money. It's practically a rebuild. Ok not quite but a definite pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you do. I needed to save a little bank. Or not spend any more as it were when all is said an done.



A TX 750 would hold both of those cards.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2012)

Not quite I don't think; not close enough for comfort at least with everything else in the mix. An 850 would though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not quite I don't think; not close enough for comfort at least with everything else in the mix. An 850 would though.



Hmm it should, I benched a friends 470's in SLi no problem on my Old X58 Oced to 4Ghz


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup, I think so too.  I run my overclocked i5, two 5870s, 4 HDDs, an SSD, my MCP-35X, and 11 case fans on a Toughpower 700W.  The 480s do draw more power than the 5870s, but I still think you'd be in the clear.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

You will be around 677-700W full load 24/7 which will NEVER happen unless you fold that machine


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to beg to disagree my HX 850 kicked the bucket under the strain of 2x 6970s and they used LESS power then GTX 480s so should and can etc arent really good enough when you overload a PSU that takes 2 GPUs and 3 HDDs with it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2012)

The thing is pushing four years old too; I don't think I'd risk it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I have to beg to disagree my HX 850 kicked the bucket under the strain of 2x 6970s and they used LESS power then GTX 480s so should and can etc arent really good enough when you overload a PSU that takes 2 GPUs and 3 HDDs with it.



His 750TX is better built then your HX was man. http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-TX750W-Power-Supply-Review/505/1


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 28, 2012)

I also wouldn't risk with a 750W for two 480s. But who said he's gonna get another 480?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2012)

Brandon just suggested it. Not something I'd do anytime soon even with a beefier PSU.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyway it's a very good deal you had. How's it working compared to what you had before, just curious.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2012)

first gen HX 850 is better quality then the TX mailman, 2nd gen HX yea there not as good

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=153

my HX 850 was CWT same as the TX so moot point i still killed it with 2x 6970s  which still use LESS power then GTX 480s


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 29, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Anyway it's a very good deal you had. How's it working compared to what you had before, just curious.



Just paid for it on eBay. Hoping dude ships tomorrow but have not heard from him yet. Yes for the power it is a good deal but that's pretty much what they are going for it seems (three on eBay today went for between $210 and $220 shipped (an Asus just sold an hour ago for $195 + $15). Not sure if they are underpriced or 560/570/580 is overpriced but I'm just glad for it and I got lucky in a sense-- as I said earlier I wasn't even looking at 480s (never really did even when new as figured would never own one) and had forgotten they too have 1.5GB until I was conversing with another user who just bought a couple direct from Zotac for $190 each.

According to Wiz's 6850 Crossfire review the 480 is like 2% less powerful overall but that was early AMD drivers I figure so maybe its a bit more now. But really looking forward to different drivers (for features like better MSAA in BF3  supposedly and AO in Skyrim plus IQ comparisons in general; not cause I have issues with Catalyst) as well as more vram.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't play tonight; needed a PBSetup run which I did but hasn't fixed it. Never actually been kicked before tonight, now every time and server.

*Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'wrigleyvillain' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006 *

The error has changed since I ran the update but same end result.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 29, 2012)

*Wow !*

I can see, I can see ! What a difference new glasses make. 
Not sure if it'll improve my game , but man this is nice. Gonna 
pick up a set of Plantronic 780's tomorrow too.


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 29, 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Youtube Pubstars Tournament Round 1*

Sup guys, New series starting every Wednesday where a bunch of youtubers get together and play 4v4 Squad rush.

Hope everyone enjoys it


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 29, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, New series starting every Wednesday where a bunch of youtubers get together and play 4v4 Squad rush.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys it



Get some TPU'er on those squad's


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I can see, I can see ! What a difference new glasses make.
> Not sure if it'll improve my game , but man this is nice. Gonna
> pick up a set of Plantronic 780's tomorrow too.



Kick ass.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 29, 2012)

anyone who disagrees sucks dick by choice


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> get some tpu'er on those squad's :d



=d


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 29, 2012)

who here has the highest rank out of all the TPUers?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 29, 2012)

Probably you crazy bastards with like 300+ hours.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 29, 2012)

not many with that many hours. I jsut passed 200 hours recently, am at rank 57(level 12 wings). There are at least 5-6 guys with a far higher rank than myself.


----------



## Fhrope (Feb 29, 2012)

any of you have youtube channels/


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 29, 2012)

well sh1t, im at rank 51


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 29, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> who here has the highest rank out of all the TPUers?



Maybe G8tr. Let me check the TPU platoon members.

Update: Out of the TPU friends list I have it is G8tr rank 80 , almost 10 million points and about 265 hrs. ChaoticG8r I think is how you spell it. He is real fucking good. People piss and moan as soon as he gets stuck on an opposing team.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 29, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> any of you have youtube channels/



Not with BF3 stuff up. Ufgy is one that has started working on BF3 vids that I am aware of(he linked his first very recently).


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not with BF3 stuff up. Ufgy is one that has started working on BF3 vids that I am aware of(he linked his first very recently).



Yeah, but he don't speak English  Not sure wtf fuck it is though.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 29, 2012)

uh, I'm sure Ufgy speaks english lulz.

ufgy's vid:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 29, 2012)

My PB probs cleared up.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 29, 2012)

i have 3,178,240 points and 153h 22m of game play at a 1.4 KDR, i think im doing pretty good


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 29, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> i have 3,178,240 points and 153h 22m of game play at a 1.4 KDR, i think im doing pretty good


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 29, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> i have 3,178,240 points and 153h 22m of game play at a 1.4 KDR, i think im doing pretty good



That's about where i was back then(153hours, pretty sure i had the same rank). Since then, i tend to "experiment" a fair bit lulz. Kinda have to, when it takes 230,000 points for a rank lol.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 29, 2012)

You got a nice amount of revives dozer. I love the assault rifles, I just hate that I'm defenseless against vehicles/armor. I play a lot of support just because I love C4ing shit. That's one thing I miss from BC2 is having C4 for assault and recon using odd weapons. I'd play a lot more Assault/Recon in BF3 if I could get some explosives.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> uh, I'm sure Ufgy speaks english lulz.
> 
> ufgy's vid:



I know I was just Messing with him and that accent  Doenchuknow !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Ugfy you got the video where I stabbed the fuck out of you?


----------



## xxdozer32 (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i.qkme.me/353dd8.jpg



i loled, ive been called a hacker for some time now, never been banned tho. 



cadaveca said:


> That's about where i was back then(153hours, pretty sure i had the same rank). Since then, i tend to "experiment" a fair bit lulz. Kinda have to, when it takes 230,000 points for a rank lol.



ive been experimenting too, im trying to keep all 4 classes as the same pace. ive never been good at sniping, but this game seems A LOT more rewarding than CSS, so im on the sniping trip right now. my assault class has about double the point than the rest, so i need to do some catching up



Spaceman Spiff said:


> You got a nice amount of revives dozer. I love the assault rifles, I just hate that I'm defenseless against vehicles/armor. I play a lot of support just because I love C4ing shit. That's one thing I miss from BC2 is having C4 for assault and recon using odd weapons. I'd play a lot more Assault/Recon in BF3 if I could get some explosives.



i hate c4s, i cant manage to plant those things on anything. i guess the only reason my assault is soo high is cus i love being a team player and reviving people, and well it was also my first class that i started off as.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2012)

can we do this with the tpu server?


----------



## xxdozer32 (Mar 1, 2012)

what the hell?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> what the hell?





also, this must fucking suck! 
http://youtu.be/lgbr3jGlBRQ


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> also, this must fucking suck!
> http://youtu.be/lgbr3jGlBRQ



New Headphones B new glasses C- until I get used to them.



Kevinheraiz said:


> also, this must fucking suck!
> http://youtu.be/lgbr3jGlBRQ



Oh lordy. I put Habenero sauce on everything I eat.. Best shit in the world. It would set you on fire. 
Tears, sweats and maybe even a choke. Being raised in Cali and having Mexican God parent's I guess. 
Jalenpeno used to be the hot pepper. Not anymore.


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey Ugfy you got the video where I stabbed the fuck out of you?



I am not sure i will have to sift through 1.2 TB of data


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> I am not sure i will have to sift through 1.2 TB of data



It'd be way cooler if you had 1.2TB of video just of MailMan stabbing you.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Mar 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> also, this must fucking suck!
> http://youtu.be/lgbr3jGlBRQ



what the hell happened there?


----------



## xxdozer32 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone here have a B2k Expansion they don't need and wanna donate? i have a team mate thats out of a job and was barely able to afford BF3 using a giftcard.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> also, this must fucking suck!
> http://youtu.be/lgbr3jGlBRQ



Reminds me of the movie Hot Shots (parody of Top Gun)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> Does anyone here have a B2k Expansion they don't need and wanna donate? i have a team mate thats out of a job and was barely able to afford BF3 using a giftcard.



I just made the mistake of googling B2K and got a shitty boy band songs that make me want to eat a frag grenade.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just made the mistake of googling B2K and got a shitty boy band songs that make me want to eat a frag grenade.



Kind of why I stay in the loft and play battlefield. My wife watches Idol, 
and the new one what ever it is with Aguilera. Shit drives me nuts. 
X something


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Kind of why I stay in the loft and play battlefield. My wife watches Idol,
> and the new one what ever it is with Aguilera. Shit drives me nuts.
> X something



Idol has jennifer lopez, your thinking of that show called "The voice" 

I will admit..... I watch idol every once in a while


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Idol has jennifer lopez, your thinking of that show called "The voice"
> 
> I will admit..... I watch idol every once in a while



:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

I found the flash light they used in BF3!! It does exist


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Idol has jennifer lopez, your thinking of that show called "The voice"
> 
> I will admit..... I watch idol every once in a while



She watches both Idol and The Voice.



brandonwh64 said:


> I found the flash light they used in BF3!! It does exist



That looks like it when he has it turned on testing it. 
Wish they would tweak those or get rid of them.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> Does anyone here have a B2k Expansion they don't need and wanna donate? i have a team mate thats out of a job and was barely able to afford BF3 using a giftcard.



Do what I did to get back to karkland, call their phone support about a old EA game that won't activate in origin, if they can't get it to work (they prob wont) they give you free back to karkland and veteran status.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Kind of why I stay in the loft and play battlefield. My wife watches Idol,
> and the new one what ever it is with Aguilera. Shit drives me nuts.
> X something



1,American Idol
2,The Voice 
3,X Factor


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> 1,American Idol
> 2,The Voice
> 3,X Factor



X factor is stupid


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 1, 2012)

My 480 is here, in less than 24 hours (seller is in a suburb of here) and brand-new as listed and *gorgeous*. All black, including the heatpipes. Perfect. 

Though it looks like a engineering sample and has no AIB branding at all so I don't know why this guy chose to list it as an "EVGA Superclocked". He took a risk doing so for no real benefit IMO tho he did write in the listing that it's a "limited beta version".  Luckily for him, I don't care as will overvolt and overclock it manually anyway. But some less savvy kid might have thought "item not as described".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> My 480 is here, in less than 24 hours (seller is in a suburb of here) and brand-new as listed and *gorgeous*. All black, including the heatpipes. Perfect.
> 
> Though it looks like a engineering sample and has no AIB branding at all so I don't know why this guy chose to list it as an "EVGA Superclocked". He took a risk doing so for no real benefit IMO tho he did write in the listing that it's a "limited beta version".  Luckily for him, I don't care as will overvolt and overclock it manually anyway. But some less savvy kid might have thought "item not as described".



Give us some clocks!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 1, 2012)

Heh at work; all stuff gets delivered here. Days like this sure drag and suck but at least I always get my packages. As opposed to Humberto down the block or some shit.

Mmm new card smell.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

Same here, I have new case being delivered today and I have tons of stuff to do and may not get the change to install everything into it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I almost cleaned drivers and uninstalled my Radeons last night but I wasn't totally sure it would show today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is insane!!


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Alright Guys, Second video is up! Please Like,Comment, and Subscribe to my channel if you liked it!
[yt]hURrDH8xaM0&feature=youtu.be[/yt]


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is insane!!



That thing works great on metro if you can sneak it into a hallway. The enemy is usually too distracted to notice it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> That thing works great on metro if you can sneak it into a hallway. The enemy is usually too distracted to notice it.



Excellent Idea!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 2, 2012)

dave come shoot people


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Give us some clocks!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2012)

GTX 480 is installed and works fine though I did have to reinstall Windows. Once the NV driver loaded during startup I got all kinds of 2D display corruption. In early benching my 6850s are definitely more than "2% faster". For example, 3DMark 11 scored a thousand points less (however, the results page did tell me my score was "low" for my system so maybe missing a driver setting/tweak--Texture Filtering on High Perf and AA and AF on app-controlled...much less familiar with NV drivers and their interface). Using 290.53 beta at present (not the latest but sounded like a good choice for my card after some quick reading).

Wanted to try playing Caspian at both 2x and 4x MSAA but then the damn PB problem was back and I got kicked consistently during joining.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you remember the 3dmark score for the 480?


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 2, 2012)

so i was talking to kurgan about some cool screen shots, and looking for a good refereance shot i got a pic of this in my fraps recording of Kurgan getting revenge for me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you remember the 3dmark score for the 480?



5450 or so and says my "target" was (only) 5800ish. My 6850s scored almost 6800.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2012)

Reayth, Alex MT, Cadaveca and I got our asses handed to us last night. I stabbed two of them but my butt is still drippin.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 2, 2012)

Speak for yourself, I managed to cling to a 1.0 k/d  But, yes, it was a shit show against a bunch of six toed rubes.  At least it earned Reayth a bottle of J. Walker, though.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth, Alex MT, Cadaveca and I got our asses handed to us last night. I stabbed two of them but my butt is still drippin.



As far as I remember, Reayth and I were at the top of our team, but yeah, got beatdown hard.

LuLz.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2012)

Reayth just sent me this.....lil more personal then Ugfy.


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth, Alex MT, Cadaveca and I got our asses handed to us last night. I stabbed two of them but my butt is still drippin.



ManMail was that leaky ass even caused by the game?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> so i was talking to kurgan about some cool screen shots, and looking for a good refereance shot i got a pic of this in my fraps recording of Kurgan getting revenge for me
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120302/Capture014.jpg



Yeah he's a knifen foo ! I think any one on TPU who has played against him has been knifed by him. 
Check his BFBC2 Stats and see how many he had. 1Kurgan1
Of course Ufgy knows better than anyone as he took the most tags from him


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah he's a knifen foo ! I think any one on TPU who has played against him has been knifed by him.
> Check his BFBC2 Stats and see how many he had. 1Kurgan1
> Of course Ufgy knows better than anyone as he took the most tags from him



NOT I!!!
 MADE SURE OF IT BY PLAYING ON DIFFERENT SERVERS IN bfbc2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> ManMail was that leaky ass even caused by the game?



I cannot confirm nor deny.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone playing this fine evening?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2012)

Sure...when it's actually evening for me!

If Punkbuster will let me that is. These sudden problems are weird; furthermore as just went away then came back over the last three days. PBSetup run and re-run, again since Windows reinstall. Makes me a little more sympathetic to the ALL CAPS screamers claiming they were ripped off on the Battlelog forums cause apparently sometimes PB just doesn't work inexplicably.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone playing this fine evening?



Yep when it gets here, which will probably be sunrise for you : )


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone playing this fine evening?



Most of us, i imagine. I ran into a snag on my Sansung review(I need to learn photoshop better), so I'm still working on that review right now, but I should be on in about a couple of hours at most. My kids had yesterday and today off of school, and my wife's home today, so her and I will be gaming for sure.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Most of us, i imagine. I ran into a snag on my Sansung review(I need to learn photoshop better), so I'm still working on that review right now, but I should be on in about a couple of hours at most. My kids had yesterday and today off of school, and my wife's home today, so her and I will be gaming for sure.



Good we will be able to hear her giggle at our stupid asses tonight


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Good we will be able to hear her giggle at our stupid asses tonight



Ha, like every other night? I love her, I really really do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Most of us, i imagine. I ran into a snag on my Sansung review(I need to learn photoshop better), so I'm still working on that review right now, but I should be on in about a couple of hours at most. My kids had yesterday and today off of school, and my wife's home today, so her and I will be gaming for sure.



Gaming? Thats what you are calling it now? Be careful you don't "game" to much. You'll end up with "extra lives"


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

Meh. Not gonna get extra lives that way, trust me.  You do realize she reads the forums, right?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 2, 2012)

Why do you all have to be American?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Why do you all have to be American?



I can be on in 30 mins  I'm almost done watching LOTR


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Why do you all have to be American?



Cuz that is where we live 
Move, most of us have a hellava lot better weather 
than you have.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Cuz that is where we live
> Move, most of us have a hellava lot better weather
> than you have.



pfft if you like it warm, who wants higher temps?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> pfft if you like it warm, who wants higher temps?



Me ! And women in bikini's and short shorts


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 2, 2012)

I might play for a bit tonight. It's been ages since I've played with any of you guys thou.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Me ! And women in bikini's and short shorts



Yeah, but when it's cold, those short shorts and bikini's like to be under a blanket, all nice and snug. I prefer to touch than see. 


What's up wit hthe hackers lately? Liek I've seen other peopel complain a bit recently, but OMG it's rough going out there right now.

The reason we lost last night, I'm sure, is a bit of hacking, as I can't imagine how a tank in the tunnel on davamand peak, can hit a dude in the US spawn, with a tower directly between. Since the server notices said "Compaining will get you kicked!", I'm avoiding that one server from now on!

please do join us, Ed! We've missed your help!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll have to install TeamSpeak again and get things rolling tonight. Crap I d0n't think I've played with a group of TPU'ers since BC2 days.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2012)

If I can stop playing SKYRIM for a night Ill be on.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll be on, unless my wife starts talking in a throaty voice while her pupils dilate and her eye lids darken.  75% chance that won't happen, so I'll probably be on.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2012)

mt alex said:


> i'll be on, unless my *wife* starts talking in a throaty voice while her pupils dilate and her eye lids darken.  75% chance that won't happen, so i'll probably be on.



99%*


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 2, 2012)

Ah, Young Shaver, never underestimate the powers of a mountain man's pheromones.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Ah, Young Shaver, never underestimate the powers of a mountain man's pheromones.



Of a wife's scorn


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Ah, Young Shaver, never underestimate the powers of a mountain man's pheromones.



Smells like bear fat and old beer?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If I can stop playing SKYRIM for a night Ill be on.



Yep, that's how it is for, like, the first month you have it.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. Not gonna get extra lives that way, trust me.  You do realize she reads the forums, right?



I figured that just by the sucking up you did earlier  Talk to you in a bit !


Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yep, that's how it is for, like, the first month you have it.



Wish I could get into something other than FPS. I would have something to do when I get frustrated on Battlefield.
I do have ME2 I was playing for awhile. Wish they would come out with like HL3. I loved that damn game. Played all
the series multiple times.


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea he has the most against me because most of our games i got put against him, and me being me i challenged him to get my tags, and well he got them within seconds of me saying he cannot. there was too many games of me against him, he was too good in BFBC2. and i know the best


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2012)

Well my PB problem last night was my end; not actually installed in Windows even though it let me update as I just let new Origin install find my old BF3 copy. Though PBSetup just acted kinda wierd and sliggish for the first time ever and took awhile to update though it finally did.

You should try Skyrim Idaho I bet you'd love it. I started playing mostly SP, exploration-type games when I was drinking heavily as didn't matter if I was seeing double. Risen is another you might like. Still fun combat too just not with guns.

New Card Update woo: Ok pretty stoked; after some initial problems (which were apparently were related to the first older beta driver I tried to use) I am now happily running at 4x MSAA plus Ultra textures rest High and while it only runs probably average of 45 dropping to the mid-30s it never noticeably lags or feels unplayable (no oc yet too)--likely at least mostly due to my 1.5GB VRAM as I've already used a high of 1376MB. Knew I needed more. It also just overall looks better too in addition to the smoother lines with more noticeable smokey/foggy effects where I did not notice them before like around Gas Station in Caspian. This thing is a powerhouse for $200.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm out for tonight guys, company came over that I didn't know about and beer happened. I'm at least trying to get TS3 installed.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Smells like bear fat and old beer?



Kind of, but less bear fat and more horse stud sweat, and weed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2012)

lol iz that u


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Kind of, but less bear fat and more horse stud sweat, and weed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/Untitled-1.jpg



Why are you climbing a mountain with a fluorescent light bulb?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Kind of, but less bear fat and more horse stud sweat, and *weed*.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/Untitled-1.jpg



Maybe you do need to come up to visit in CaNaDa sometime.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> lol iz that u



Damn straight, and damn good lookin', too.  It's a horrid scan, made the left side of my face look like it was stung by a thousand bees.   Shot is about 7 years old.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Why are you climbing a mountain with a fluorescent light bulb?



It's a fly rod, you heretic!  And the poor scan also obscures the Colt Commander strapped to my pack behind it.  And that's not a mountain, mountains are much bigger



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Maybe you do need to come up to visit in CaNaDa sometime.



Montana is a medicinal free state, so we don't need the BC buds, anymore.  But, if where you lived was still in Montana, I'd move there, pronto.  Most of South Eastern BC is just like here, except in the 1960's.  Much less people.  Not as much water, though, and thats a big deal to me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2012)

Hah using 1474MB vram on Operation Firestorm...just there baby!


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't play on the same team as REAYTH so he didn't stab me

but together we kicked ass


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 4, 2012)

I recently setup a server only 16 man for now,if it becomes popular ill add more slots

LINK HERE


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 4, 2012)

Signing into teamspeak now, gunna play for the rest of the night, LOL.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 4, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post - Welcome Inside DICE!



> *(SWE)xokory |  03.03.12 *
> 
> _We are happy to present the brand new “Inside DICE” series! This is where all of our fans will get candid and personal reflections directly from the people working with Battlefield 3™ and our expansion packs and updates. First out is DICE General Manager Karl Magnus Troedsson, revealing his thoughts on community transparency and on returning to GDC one year after the big Battlefield 3 presentation.
> _
> ...


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 4, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I didn't play on the same team as REAYTH *so he didn't stab me*
> 
> but together we kicked ass



Your time will come...nice score though


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 4, 2012)

thats hilarious


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 4, 2012)

*Question about SKS*

For me, the SKS sniper rifle has been unlocked from the start but it is supposed to be unlocked at 71000 recon score. Why? This happened with another gun in another class but I forgot which one...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2012)

Certain things unlocked right away through some pre-order or Origin download deal or something maybe that's it...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4IHsa.gif



That is what I call Highway's Luck. For me it usually *spawn*, hear loud explosion, look around, look up, try to run, killed by chopper falling out of the sky on top of me.



Yo_Wattup said:


> For me, the SKS sniper rifle has been unlocked from the start but it is supposed to be unlocked at 71000 recon score. Why? This happened with another gun in another class but I forgot which one...



That was from the Physical Warfare pack for pre-ordering the game. It game you access to some items you would normally have to unlock from day one. This included the SKS, SKS - Flash Suppressor, Type 88 LMG, DOA-12 gauge, and DOA-12 gauge - Flechette Rounds. If you were like me, Veteran status gave you exclusive access to the M1911 (all three versions).


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is what I call Highway's Luck. For me it usually *spawn*, hear loud explosion, look around, look up, try to run, killed by chopper falling out of the sky on top of me.
> 
> 
> 
> That was from the Physical Warfare pack for pre-ordering the game. It game you access to some items you would normally have to unlock from day one. This included the SKS, SKS - Flash Suppressor, Type 88 LMG, DOA-12 gauge, and DOA-12 gauge - Flechette Rounds. If you were like me, Veteran status gave you exclusive access to the M1911 (all three versions).



Cool, I have all those weapons unlocked so that must be it. Only I didn't pre order the game, I bought it recently for $30 from china.  Looks like I scored then...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is what I call Highway's Luck. For me it usually *spawn*, hear loud explosion, look around, look up, try to run, killed by chopper falling out of the sky on top of me.



Yeah well at least that and this gif is truly a legitimate (and aptly named) "Bad Luck" death unlike too many I suffer that just can't be readily explained and seem to be a bug (and which is apparently being addressed in the big upcoming patch that I'm past ready for). I wonder if someone gets those as kills at least at times because, conversely, I'm awarded kills now and then out of nowhere seemingly that I cannot explain. Like I'm rolling along in tank in an open area with nothing and no one around and suddenly get two "T-90" kills. Or this morning I popped off a Stinger in spawn then hopped in a Jeep and I soon as I did I got a Jeep kill (not Road). Possibly that was related to the Stinger but did not say that was the weapon.

Though I do seem to have terrible luck with spawning into choppers right before they get pwned by a jet or crash into a hillside or some such disaster.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 4, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Cool, I have all those weapons unlocked so that must be it. Only I didn't pre order the game, I bought it recently for $30 from china.  Looks like I scored then...



Hell, can I get a copy?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome night guys! THX to everyone who joined


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah well at least that and this gif is truly a legitimate (and aptly named) "Bad Luck" death unlike too many I suffer that just can't be readily explained and seem to be a bug (and which is apparently being addressed in the big upcoming patch that I'm past ready for). I wonder if someone gets those as kills at least at times because, conversely, I'm awarded kills now and then out of nowhere seemingly that I cannot explain. Like I'm rolling along in tank in an open area with nothing and no one around and suddenly get two "T-90" kills. Or this morning I popped off a Stinger in spawn then hopped in a Jeep and I soon as I did I got a Jeep kill (not Road). Possibly that was related to the Stinger but did not say that was the weapon.
> 
> Though I do seem to have terrible luck with spawning into choppers right before they get pwned by a jet or crash into a hillside or some such disaster.



If you fire a guided missile or have land mines out or someone shoots your C-4 to kill a bad guy. You get points for whatever vehicle you are in. I can't explain some of the random kills or points you get. I occasionally forget that med kits and ammo boxes are persistent. I wil randomly get points for kits I never spawned as cause i kit jacked someone for myself and then a teammate stubbles on it later.

One of my better games: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/23892245/1/287462535/


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 5, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If you fire a guided missile or have land mines out or someone shoots your C-4 to kill a bad guy. You get points for whatever vehicle you are in. I can't explain some of the random kills or points you get. I occasionally forget that med kits and ammo boxes are persistent. I wil randomly get points for kits I never spawned as cause i kit jacked someone for myself and then a teammate stubbles on it later.
> 
> One of my better games: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/23892245/1/287462535/



Hey thanks for the round tonight. You kicked ass and I did pretty good regardless of my accuracey 
I think a lot of accuracy problems was I kept trying to hit those campers in the towers and wasn't hitting 
shit. Lot's of bullets doing nothing.


_ALB_R3D X said:


> Awesome night guys! THX to everyone who joined


Yeah it was pretty fun. I like those nights. Friday sucked Tonight made up for it.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey thanks for the round tonight. You kicked ass and I did pretty good regardless of my accuracey
> 
> Yeah it was pretty fun. I like those nights. Friday sucked Tonight made up for it.



Several crashes and being sidetracked meant I only played one round fully, but we were 1st, 2nd and 3rd respectively on the winning team >


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 6, 2012)

This weird (and really unrelated) crap killed the thread for almost a whole day!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2012)

It also wasn't funny


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This weird (and really unrelated) crap killed the thread for almost a whole day!



Glad to see I wasn't the only one creeped out by it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 6, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It also wasn't funny



That too.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 6, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  DICE give multiple lectures at GDC 2012



Spoiler



H Brun |  03.06.12 







_We are excited to return in force to the Game Developers Conference. This year, we give a number of lectures from different aspects of developing our award-winning title Battlefield 3™._

If you’re attending the show, visit any of these lectures for an in-depth look at topics ranging from building a scalable terrain system to the animation process and philosophy behind Battlefield 3. Schedule and full details below. Hope to see you there!

*Terrain in Battlefield 3: A Modern, Complete and Scalable System*
*SPEAKER/S:* Mattias Widmark (EA DICE)
*DAY / TIME / LOCATION:* Wednesday 5:00- 6:00 Room 2006, West Hall, 2nd Fl
*TRACK / DURATION / FORMAT / AUDIENCE LEVEL*: Programming / 60-Minute / Lecture / Intermediate
*GDC VAULT RECORDING*: Video Recorded

*DESCRIPTION:* In the session, we’ll take a complete look at the terrain system in Frostbite 2 as it was applied in Battlefield 3. The session is partitioned into three parts. We begin with the scalability aspects and discuss how consistent use of hierarchies allowed us to combine high resolutions with high view distances. We then turn towards workflow aspects and describe how we achieved full in-game real-time editing. A fair amount of time is spent describing how issues were addressed.

Finally, we look at the runtime side. We describe usage of CPU, GPU and memory resources and how it was kept to a minimum. We discuss how the GPU is offloaded by caching intermediate results in a procedural virtual texture and how prioritization was done to allow for work throttling without sacrificing quality. We also go into depth about the flexible streaming system that work with both FPS and driving games.

*TAKEAWAY:* Main takeaway is to see the full picture of a modern, scalable and flexible terrain engine that would work equally well for simulators as for games. A few novelties stand out, such as the procedural virtual textures and the flexible streaming system, both described in detail.

*INTENDED AUDIENCE:* Target audience is software engineers working with rendering in general, tools (level editors), data pipelines, streaming or that are just curious. Some technical artists may be interested too. No field-specific knowledge is required, but some knowledge of basic data structures (quadtrees) and basic rendering (shader graphs, virtual textures) helps.


*Modular Rigging in Battlefield 3*
*SPEAKER/S:* Johan Ramstrom (EA DICE)
*DAY / TIME / LOCATION:* Wednesday 3:30- 3:55 Room 3009, West Hall, 3rd Fl
*TRACK / DURATION / FORMAT / AUDIENCE LEVEL:* Visual Arts , Production / 25-Minute / Lecture / Intermediate
*GDC VAULT RECORDING:* Video Recorded

*DESCRIPTION:* For Battlefield 3, DICE took on its most difficult challenge so far. To raise the bar for character quality in games we developed our own deformation rig, combined it with the powerful ANT animation system (used in FIFA) and extensive motion capture usage. To create a believable experience we built and managed enormous amount of assets and ways of keeping these organized. The rigging process was one of the most challenging aspects of production, with the smallest change requiring an update for almost every single asset. With a modular rigging system and a flexible animation pipeline the production team could deliver on time and quality.

*TAKEAWAY:* This session will discuss the benefits of using a modular rigging system and what we’ve learned during the production of Battlefield 3.

*INTENDED AUDIENCE:* Technical artists and technical animators working with character deformation, rigging, facial setup and production pipelines.


*Animation methodology for Battlefield 3*
*SPEAKER/S:* Tobias Dahl (DICE/EA) and Mikael Hogstrom (DICE/EA)
*DAY / TIME / LOCATION:* Wednesday 5:00- 6:00 Room 3007, West Hall, 3rd Fl
*TRACK / DURATION / FORMAT / AUDIENCE LEVEL:* Visual Arts , Game Design / 60-Minute / Lecture / All
*GDC VAULT RECORDING:* Video Recorded

*DESCRIPTION:* Learn about the animation process behind creating Battlefield 3 but also the philosophy behind animation as a whole at DICE. The presentation will cover topics regarding both single and multiplayer animation challenges, as well as team oriented challenges. At DICE we are strong believers that animation span over more areas than just content creation and we will talk about how this affects our daily work at the studio. We will also share the problems we faced starting work on our biggest title yet and how we solved them.

*TAKEAWAY:* This talk you will give you a deep insight on how it is to work as an animator at DICE and why we chose this path. You will also learn about the animation challenges we faced creating Battlefield 3 and how we overcame them.

*INTENDED AUDIENCE:* This talk is for everyone that is interested in learning more about creating a large multiplayer\single player game from an animation perspective.


*Stable SSAO in Battlefield 3 with Selective Temporal Filtering*
*SPEAKER/S:* Louis Bavoil (NVIDIA)
*DAY / TIME / LOCATION:* Friday 12:05-12:30 Room 2006, West Hall, 2nd Fl
*TRACK / DURATION / FORMAT / AUDIENCE LEVEL:* Programming / 25-Minute / Lecture / All
*GDC VAULT RECORDING:* Video Recorded

*DESCRIPTION:* With the highest-quality video options, Battlefield 3 renders its Screen-Space Ambient Occlusion (SSAO) using the Horizon-Based Ambient Occlusion (HBAO) algorithm. For performance reasons, the HBAO is rendered in half resolution using half-resolution input depths. The HBAO is then blurred in full resolution using a depth-aware blur. The main issue with such low-resolution SSAO rendering is that it produces objectionable flickering for thin objects (such as alpha-tested foliage) when the camera and/or the geometry are moving.

After a brief recap of the original HBAO pipeline, this talk describes a novel temporal filtering algorithm that fixed the HBAO flickering problem in Battlefield 3 with a 1-2% performance hit in 1920×1200 on PC (DX10 or DX11). The talk includes algorithm and implementation details on the temporal filtering part, as well as generic optimizations for SSAO blur pixel shaders. This is a joint work between Louis Bavoil (NVIDIA) and Johan Andersson (DICE).

*TAKEAWAY:* Attendees will learn about a simple temporal-filtering method that can fix SSAO flickering on thin geometry with a negligible performance hit, as well as generic SSAO-blur optimizations.

*INTENDED AUDIENCE:* This talk is addressed to graphics programmers who are familiar with writing post-processing pixel shaders in HLSL. Some knowledge on SSAO algorithms and DirectX 11 would help, but should not be required to follow the talk.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It also wasn't funny



Lulz were had.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2012)

I lold a lil. I've been in situations like that before. To hit, or not to hit. That is the question.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 6, 2012)

Battlefieldo - Clues to the New Expansion



> Recently we've all been getting hyped around the announcement of the next DLC Expansion pack for Battlefield 3. We're pleased to announce that thanks to an anonymous source, we've got some hints to what the new DLC could look like. First off, the name is claimed to be "Close Quarters" and looks as though will include a whole new set of vehicles and weapons. The name gives the impression that it will be more Infantry based.
> 
> Here is some code from an apparent private Battlelog server, which only DICE employees are allowed on, showing that two legendary vehicles are about to return to Battlefield 3, either in the next expansion, or one of the future DLC packs. While we can't show the entire screenshot, as it contains proprietary information, we can show you a few hints.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2012)

> Close Quarters



Nope.jpg I don't like getting blasted by shotguns for hours on end.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh man the Metro tools are beside themselves with M320 glee. 

I thought like no one would play that map after full release. How terribly wrong I was.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh man the Metro tools are beside themselves with M320 glee.
> 
> I thought like no one would play that map after full release. How terribly wrong I was.



Yeah tons of servers dedicated only to Metro ! I don't get it, but I'm kind of like you Wrig I like the open environment. 
Metro and Seine Crossing are my least favorite maps. I like the B2K maps and Caspian Border.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah. That's Battlefield.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Update: Out of the TPU friends list I have it is G8tr rank 80 , almost 10 million points and about 265 hrs. ChaoticG8r I think is how you spell it. He is real fucking good. People piss and moan as soon as he gets stuck on an opposing team.




Finished a bunch of projects that have been nagging me in RL like throwing togther this home theatre i have been assembling and some minor computer updates...I also recently got an ICS tablet that has allowed me to not turn on my computer as much, so checking my email no longer turns into a 3hr BF session lol

Think I might log on tonight though if anyone wants to play.....dont have any tests for 1 month


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 7, 2012)

Pisser.  I just logged off.  I'll catch you some other time, Jerky.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Finished a bunch of projects that have been nagging me in RL like throwing togther this home theatre i have been assembling and some minor computer updates...I also recently got an ICS tablet that has allowed me to not turn on my computer as much, so checking my email no longer turns into a 3hr BF session lol
> 
> Think I might log on tonight though if anyone wants to play.....dont have any tests for 1 month


Yeah I have one in my bedroom. 95" with 5.1 DD Surround. It is only 720p with the Direct TV, but still looks good. Football games are great on it. 
PC Games don't look that great on it though. The colors are off and it bug's me. Plus I like playing with higher REZ and the projector won't allow it above 1440x900.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well in the last 2 weeks I have played more BF3 than I did even after launch. Getting back into the rhythm and having some fun, not as much as BC2, but still a lot of good times. Think I have logged almost 40 hours in the last 2 or maybe 3 weeks. 



GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - Clues to the New Expansion



I don't mind in*fat*ry maps, as long as it isn't Battlecorridor like Davamand or Grand Bazar.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Close Quarters? WTF man. Enough with the console crap.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Close Quarters? WTF man. Enough with the console crap.


Yeah has a COD ring to it doesn't it ? I'm hoping not 
so much when released, but you never know who they 
will cater to. I may have to wait until I get feed back 
before plopping down any money though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Close Quarters? WTF man. Enough with the console crap.



Been saying it this whole time (since before BC2 was even out), people hyped up BF3 based solely on the name. I felt BC2 was a better successor to the franchise name. Hopefully BF4 will give us back full destructible environments.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe a bit of topic:
8hrs of computer at work and 2-3hrs of gaming at night maybe hit on my eyes a bit...
I was thinkin about THIS solution especially for the night hours!
Anyone has any experience?!


----------



## caleb (Mar 7, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Maybe a bit of topic:
> 8hrs of computer at work and 2-3hrs of gaming at night maybe hit on my eyes a bit...
> I was thinkin about THIS solution especially for the night hours!
> Anyone has any experience?!



I just take a power nap and it does the trick for the eyes.
Glasses wont save you from sight degradation. Your eyes get use to distance you look at and adapt to it permanently.


----------



## caleb (Mar 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been saying it this whole time (since before BC2 was even out), people hyped up BF3 based solely on the name. I felt BC2 was a better successor to the franchise name. Hopefully BF4 will give us back full destructible environments.



Wait wait is that you saying it?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

New DLC....3 of them.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161940


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> New DLC....3 of them.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161940



Wished there were pictures and maybe a video


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished there were pictures and maybe a video



yeah me too. First pack isnt till June so I wouldnt expect anything for at least a month.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Been saying it this whole time (since before BC2 was even out), people hyped up BF3 based solely on the name. I felt BC2 was a better successor to the franchise name. Hopefully BF4 will give us back full destructible environments.



BF3 Blows BC2 out of the water as a Battlefield game. BC2 was like the little retarted child of BF2.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 7, 2012)

caleb said:


> I just take a power nap and it does the trick for the eyes.
> Glasses wont save you from sight degradation. Your eyes get use to distance you look at and adapt to it permanently.



Generally I do the same and I know this kind of glasses won't save but the idea is to ease "the pain"
It's more like a patch than a repair


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished there were pictures and maybe a video



Close Quarters Leaked Video


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Close Quarters Leaked Video


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

garbage


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah Kurgan I don't totally disagree with you esp re. destruction in BF3 compared to BC2 however it's not apples-to-apples at all when every structure in BC2 was at most a glorified shack.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> garbage



COD ! At least they have 2 more DLC's after that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah. And the "Armored Kill" one with the "largest multiplayer map [DICE] has ever created" sounds interesting.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


>



No don't likey.  I'm not sure what the hell they are thinking with this jazz.  It's contrary to everything most BFers hold dear.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


>



Reminds me WAY TOO MUCH of "F.E.A.R. Combat". That game was free....will the DLC be free?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> No don't likey.  I'm not sure what the hell they are thinking with this jazz.  It's contrary to everything most BFers hold dear.



As long as they make up for it in the near future. Like some people said earlier the B2K map is mostly open and if Armored Kill has the largest BF3 map that should make up for this MW2 map That was exactly what I thought Dave when I watched it was FEAR.



_ALB_R3D X said:


> Generally I do the same and I know this kind of glasses won't save but the idea is to ease "the pain"
> It's more like a patch than a repair



The pain is a signal Buddy !


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2012)

All nice and interesting, no doubt, but they also announce, as if it was something remotely attractive: "new dogtags".... ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz Gimme a break, dogtags = selling argument?... lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> No don't likey.  I'm not sure what the hell they are thinking with this jazz.  It's contrary to everything most BFers hold dear.



Maybe they've noticed the popularity of Metro. Meh.

Well no one is forcing us to buy/play it. And as pointed out it's not like "this is it".




erixx said:


> All nice and interesting, no doubt, but they also announce, as if it was something remotely attractive: "new dogtags".... ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz Gimme a break, dogtags = selling argument?... lol



Sadly, for some morons it probably is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Maybe they've noticed the popularity of Metro. Meh.
> 
> Well no one is forcing us to buy/play it. And as pointed out it's not like "this is it".
> 
> ...



Some of us collect other peoples tags......OTHER peoples.


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2012)

It is okay to get dirty and personal in combat  That is not what I meant.
Any tag is good if you take them


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BF3 Blows BC2 out of the water as a Battlefield game. BC2 was like the little retarted child of BF2.



No hallway maps, full destruction, and actual motion mines so snipers couldn't setup camp and know when they are going to get knifed (also no stupid jump animation where you get stuck trying to clear a small rock or wall and just get shot to death, happens so much). Sorry, you're wrong  And record straight, BF2 would be the retarded child of 1942 DC mod (but it seems no one here ever played that, everyone blows their load for BF2 :shadedshu)



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Kurgan I don't totally disagree with you esp re. destruction in BF3 compared to BC2 however it's not apples-to-apples at all when every structure in BC2 was at most a glorified shack.



When I play maps like Seine Crossing and one team surrounds a flag in the buildings, sets up claymores in the stairwells and just camps. I'd rather have my 3 floor buildings that I can flat out level to get them out. 

I mostly been living on Kharg Island, it's the map that exemplifies the BF series the most to me. It has great vehicle choices of all time, good flag placement, and the fact that even as infantry I can tear vehicles apart. Caspian at times feels right, but with the Forrest and Hill flags too close, if opposite teams own them, Hill just gets to fire down into Forrest (and if history has taught us anything, fighting from higher ground offers the tactical advantage). I also play Tehran Highway now and then, it's not too bad, but will be much better when they fix MAV riding. 

Any of the infantry maps (like I covered above) I usually stay away from unless I feel like playing some COD (Which now and then I whip out the M60, Bipod, and Claymores and camp like COD isn't going out of style).

But I'm having fun on Kharg for the most part, especially if me, ufgy, and marineborn are playing. We got a laser designator and engineers, marine brings a repair tool, I bring landmines. If the other team becomes too vehicle dependent we can really shut them down. I also like that map because they offer ways to flank, if I'm US and I want to get to E, I usually can (even if I have to take a boat, which by the way works very well). Only time I lose interest in that map is if one team has about 5 Recon and refuses to leave B (once again high ground is king).


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 7, 2012)

After playing a bunch of Squad Rush the other night, I went into a high ticket Metro rush server....

Very relaxing.... 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24179590/1/247453027/


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> After playing a bunch of Squad Rush the other night, I went into a high ticket Metro rush server....
> 
> Very relaxing....
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24179590/1/247453027/



Yeah , but you love Metro !  60,000 points, Man !
So what set up did you get for the Home 
Theatre and can you game on it ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Great games tonight with TPU, been a long time since I played with you guys.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2012)

bah


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2012)

New amd driver have fixed my bsod problem in BF3. Rock solid atm


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120308/Capture035.jpg



There was a lot of fighting going on up on that hill last night. 
Back and forth from there to the forest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> There was a lot of fighting going on up on that hill last night.
> Back and forth from there to the forest.



D flag is always a big ticket in Caspian border! It is the highest ground and in the middle of the map. I need to get back to playing again. I have not had much time lately


----------



## blue.dot (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally! Im in too! Can I join platoon?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 8, 2012)

blue.dot said:


> Finally! Im in too! Can I join platoon?



Send me a PM with your BF3 name and apply. Next time Im on Ill accept it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 8, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> New amd driver have fixed my bsod problem in BF3. Rock solid atm



Which one? 12.2 whql, or the precertified drivers?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2012)

blue.dot said:


> Finally! Im in too! Can I join platoon?



Here is a European one too. You should be able 
to apply or at least get a hold of someone from 
this page that will tell you how to apply to it. 
I don't remember how they did it.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241166436511/


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 8, 2012)

Sup guys

You might remember RivalXfactor, Well I picked at his brain to get some of his top tips. I hope you enjoy them! And don't forget to check out his channel for other great tips!

[YT]-apOpbkrbsU[/YT]


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 8, 2012)

When I get this game, can I join your awesome platoon?


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 8, 2012)

I think there might be a spot, someone left if not you can always fan it


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> fan it



You mean be a fan? 

Oh and when I buy Battlefield 3, should I buy used as it is cheaper, but won't the CD Key be used already?  Why are they selling used Battlefield 3 on eBay if they already used the CD Key?


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 8, 2012)

maybe they are new?


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> maybe they are new?



Some I found are "used" and some are "like new".  So you would need a CD Key in order to play online right?  Without it, you could only play regular campaign right?

Thanks


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 8, 2012)

Not even. You cannot register an already activated key on Origin.

Origin is required for both single-player, and multiplayer. 

Buying a "used" copy = you getting ripped off, as the key is locked to the account it was activated on, with no ability to transfer.

Buy new, and not off ebay. There are many "discount" game retailers that bulk-buy titles and sell for a small profit.


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not even. You cannot register an already activated key on Origin.
> 
> Origin is required for both single-player, and multiplayer.
> 
> ...



I see.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 9, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> You mean be a fan?
> 
> Oh and when I buy Battlefield 3, should I buy used as it is cheaper, but won't the CD Key be used already?  Why are they selling used Battlefield 3 on eBay if they already used the CD Key?



More in likely guys(gals) from AA hax site that had the keys banned.They just go to a cheap cdkey seller and reactivate with that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2012)

Man I am having a bad BF3 week. Every server I join I go like 0-3 or 1-5 before I get pissed and quit. I know I shouldn't care about my KDR so much but dayum. I'm a better player than that. 

Meh I have so many other games I mean to spend some time again with anyway. Like the latest version of Mechwarrior: Living Legends.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2012)

hey man dont give up my K/D is terrible...Im not that much of a competitive person, I play for fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2012)

So possible Close Quarters map screenshot....







I really hope this rumor isn't true.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Man I am having a bad BF3 week. Every server I join I go like 0-3 or 1-5 before I get pissed and quit. I know I shouldn't care about my KDR so much but dayum. I'm a better player than that.
> 
> Meh I have so many other games I mean to spend some time again with anyway. Like the latest version of Mechwarrior: Living Legends.



Yeah I have weeks like that too and it is frustrating especially if you struggle to keep your K/D from looking like you're a blind man in a tennis match. Last time I had that happen though come to find out my video settings got turned back up to 1080P on Ultra. It was when I was doing some CO/OP so I had bumped them up for that. Just little things we over look can really effect on-line play. So tonight before I start gaming I am going to check all my settings before jumping on, then all I'll have for an excuse is the beer  
Hey do you have guided shells for the Tank ? If so we should get together tonight and get another person for Machine Gunner and Medic. I could run the CIVTV seat. I'd go engineer too so I could lay mines and repair. If you got on TS we could use one of the off channels just so we could coordinate repairs and revives. I know Highway did that one night and he and his crew wreaked havoc. Let me know what you think or any one else who may be interested in trying that tonight respond. I know you like Caspian Border and so do I.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm down with that dude. I do have GS but like never equip it due to my love of raining cannister shell death on Inf plus the fact no one targets enough.  I can also hop out and pop off laser-guided Javelins.

And cool though as for TS I'm willing to listen but don't have a mic hooked up at present (and really hate using it). One way voice comm is better than no way. 



AthlonX2 said:


> hey man dont give up my K/D is terrible...Im not that much of a competitive person, I play for fun.



Oh far from it, just having a bad luck week. The big patch and the DLCs can't come soon enough tho to fix/help and spice it up a bit, respectively.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont think i will be buying the Close Quarters as it looks like a metro map pack filled with spamming gernades and rockets. the other epx packs look good. Any word on the prices?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I dont think i will be buying the Close Quarters as it looks like a metro map pack filled with spamming gernades and rockets. the other epx packs look good. Any word on the prices?



Yeah I thought about that too, except it will have 
new assignments and unlocks I may want. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm down with that dude. I do have GS but like never equip it due to my love of raining cannister shell death on Inf plus the fact no one targets enough.  I can also hop out and pop off laser-guided Javelins.
> 
> And cool though as for TS I'm willing to listen but don't have a mic hooked up at present (and really hate using it). One way voice comm is better than no way.



Cool I'll probably be on around 7 or 8 your time as long as the wife hasn't made plans I don't know about.
Hey Dave want to squad up with us tonight ? I would even give up my Civy seat if you want it instead


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll be on tonight as well, but later. I haven't played in forever.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey Dave want to squad up with us tonight ? I would even give up my Civy seat if you want it instead



I'm all for it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm all for it!



Cool. Now Idaho if you say you're gonna CITV then freakin' CITV don't get distracted with someone else and leave me hanging.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 9, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Inside Dice:  Post Launch Balancing



Spoiler



_Alan Kertz is Core Gameplay Designer on Battlefield 3. In this “Inside DICE” post, he explains how feedback from the community has a direct impact on the balancing we do on a number of items in our upcoming game update._






It’s always a challenge for me to balance a Battlefield game after it has launched. Before a game ships it’s Our Game, and we can generally do what we feel is right with the game, even if it means entirely redoing some part of the balance (we did this multiple times on Battlefield 3’s development before we arrived at today’s combat pacing). It can generally be said that once a game ships, it’s no longer Our Game, it’s Your Game. It belongs to the community; I’m just a care taker; A Game Warden if you will.

So it’s a lot of consideration that goes in to crafting an update with as many fixes and changes as we have prepped for our next update. Sometimes the community comes together and clearly demands a fix: “The USAS-12 and FRAG rounds are Over Powered!” or “MAV elevators have got to go!” It’s easy to make a quick reaction fix, though every “fix” for an issue can be essentially ruining another player’s fun. What’s game breaking for balance to one player is the very thing that helps another enjoy the game. It’s my job to pick which issues to fix, how to fix them, and analyze their overall impact on the game.

Ultimately the community will make its opinions loud (though not always so clear) when an update lands, and many updates for many different games have come with unpleasant surprises for their respective communities. I really wanted to avoid that situation for Battlefield 3, so we’ve tried a series of different approaches. Various update change lists have been posted on Battlelog for all to see during the development of this update. And many changes and additions (and even deletions) have been made in response. As we went on in development, and after we had reached a feeling of equilibrium for balance in internal playtests, we released the specific data to a community site known for its in depth analysis of Battlefield 3’s weapons and vehicles: Symthic.com. Players then were able to look directly at the numbers, and the process of changing, adding, and deleting was repeated.






To me, this process has been a huge success. The clearly unnecessary changes were removed based directly on community feedback, and some changes that may have swung the balance pendulum too far in the other direction have been moderated. I’m sure there’s still a strong set of opinions, and there’s clearly some hot button issues, so I’ve attached a poll for you to vote on: Tell me which change you want to know the reasoning behind. I’ll craft a blog post for each of them in time, and your vote will determine which order. If there’s something that’s missing from this poll list, please add it to the comments section. I’ll throw up another poll when my next blog post goes up with a revised list of hot topics.

I look forward to doing more of these blogs, and to your comments and questions below.

Alan “Demize99” Kertz, Core Gameplay Designer 

Which potential upcoming Battlefield 3 change do you want to know the reasoning behind?

USAS-12 and frag rounds: The Tale of the Tape
 MAV Goes Up, MAV Comes Down, You Can’t Explain That
 From the Ground Up: The M16 as the Core of BF3's Balance
 Reconnaissance from inside 15m: Aggressive Bolt Snipers
 Fragments of Random Output: Buckshot and Flechette
 AS VAL: The VSS for the Common Man

View Results


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 9, 2012)

So am I right in assuming everyone will have to pay for these new map packs? Even for those who preordered/got the limited edition?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2012)

Of course. It's "DLC". More than just new maps but if you don't think worth your money or a particular one(s) doesn't appeal to you just don't get it.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. Now Idaho if you say you're gonna CITV then freakin' CITV don't get distracted with someone else and leave me hanging.



Ok you been listening to Mailman I see. Beside Dave will be there to keep us in line


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2012)

Well that and I got my own taste of it! Remember that Tehran server? You ended up on that damn stationary missle in spawn for ten minutes while I'm sitting there in a tank trying to get your attention.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> while I'm sitting there in a tank trying to get your attention



This is why you need a mic. I mean, I know it might not be that easy, but if a woman don't find you handsome, she should at least find you handy!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well that and I got my own taste of it! Remember that Tehran server? You ended up on that damn stationary missle in spawn for ten minutes while I'm sitting there in a tank trying to get your attention.



Yeah trying to get my stationary kills. I'm done trying to get my last 2 ribbons, but yes I have some ADD issues  
See Highway and Mailman would be screaming at me
I'll be on my best behavior. Then migrate when I get to my  numbed brain point of the night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> This is why you need a mic. I mean, I know it might not be that easy, but if a woman don't find you handsome, she should at least find you handy!



I have no idea wtf you are trying to say (perhaps that was intended) though funny you say that as my woman does have something to do with my aversion to using one--she complains enough about the pounding on the mouse and keyboard and cursing or laughing coming from my office. She doesn't need to hear me screaming at Idaho to pay attention too. Or more like I don't need her to hear it cuz I'll then hear _about_ it. A lot. We don't have a multi-floor house (or sound absorbing carpet) unfortunately and she's usually ten feet away.

Also I feel it will distract me but can't say so from experience.




boise49ers said:


> Yeah trying to get my stationary kills. I'm done trying to get my last 2 ribbons, but yes I have some ADD issues
> See Highway and Mailman would be screaming at me
> I'll be on my best behavior. Then migrate when I get to my  numbed brain point of the night.



Good cause I'm all about some laser-designated targets. Those red diamonds are like crack.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone playing tonight/atm?

I have a headset and all...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2012)

Rachel (my wife) is usually within a few feet of me when I'm gaming. She just likes to share my air(she'll kick me out of my seat form time to time to play BF3, even). She gets a kick out of listening to us, to the point nearly every one of the regulars in TS has heard her laughing at some point(you probably have too).

I dunno what I was saying...just one of those days. Doing graphs from 150 benchmarks and staring at numbers, writing them out, and then inputting into graphs is like drugs for me, for some reason, makes me stupid and silly.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> We don't have a multi-floor house (or sound absorbing carpet) unfortunately and she's usually ten feet away.
> Also I feel it will distract me but can't say so from experience.
> Good cause I'm all about some laser-designated targets. Those red diamonds are like crack.



We do have a 2 story and Judy still bitch's because I talk to loud Yeah I'll try and make anything that is hitting us priority. 
Dave can shoot Infantry and mines. Last time I was with Highway though my binding was acting up, but I have had that happen 
before and changing servers fixed it so not sure what that was all about. I'll do a test round before we start.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Anyone playing tonight/atm?
> 
> I have a headset and all...



Yeah tonight...it's not "night" for us yet.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I still have another 5 hours of work.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah tonight...it's not "night" for us yet.



I keep bloody forgetting

Tomorrow instead then!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> This is why you need a mic. I mean, I know it might not be that easy, but if a woman don't find you handsome, she should at least find you handy!





Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have no idea wtf you are trying to say





cadaveca said:


> I dunno what I was saying...just one of those days.



I know what you're talking about, Uncle Red.  I'm pullin' for you, we're all in this together


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 10, 2012)

TPU guys playing right now on:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...24-7-CASPIAN-BORDER-1000-TICKETS-UA-Clan-Com/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh shit I'm still on TS lol


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 10, 2012)

5:30 came way too  soon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 10, 2012)

As in AM?

So what's up with Guided Shells? Had forever but never used yet (love those canisters). Was on a server with a soflam up but can't get anything to happen it seems same as if there was no target. They were pretty close; more than enough for a Javelin lock on.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As in AM?
> 
> So what's up with Guided Shells? Had forever but never used yet (love those canisters). Was on a server with a soflam up but can't get anything to happen it seems same as if there was no target. They were pretty close; more than enough for a Javelin lock on.



yeah, AM. just now on lunch.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As in AM?
> 
> So what's up with Guided Shells? Had forever but never used yet (love those canisters). Was on a server with a soflam up but can't get anything to happen it seems same as if there was no target. They were pretty close; more than enough for a Javelin lock on.



You can lock on to ground vehicles without laser designation. One shot from those is like %50+ lol. On a laser designated tank, it would result to insta disabled. Acts the same as a Jav as well, so it needs a clear path for teh missile. Not sure about the range... kinda notice its a bit shorter than a javelin.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 10, 2012)

That Chris4466 is a riot.  Anyone have any idea what his user name is?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 10, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> You can lock on to ground vehicles without laser designation. One shot from those is like %50+ lol. On a laser designated tank, it would result to insta disabled. Acts the same as a Jav as well, so it needs a clear path for teh missile. Not sure about the range... kinda notice its a bit shorter than a javelin.



Cool though I had a bunch of fairly nearby air targets and nothing...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 10, 2012)

Good games last night, who was the random German guy btw?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Good games last night, who was the random German guy btw?



I liked the Indian version of Crazy last night. He was giving Crazy a run for his money rantin !

BTW , Thank's Highway, it is downloading now. Only on hold 45 minutes on the chat line. Wasn't to bad. 
I just dinked around until Shudham helped me out.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 11, 2012)

Jesus, Idaho!  He was German, not Indian!  We kept telling you that, you old bugger


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Jesus, Idaho!  He was German, not Indian!  We kept telling you that, you old bugger



Really he sounded Indian to me. Must of had beer ssuds in my ears & Shit for brains.
He was a ranting SOB that is for sure. You know me on Fridays


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 11, 2012)

I need to get a mic again so i can start playing regularly!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I need to get a mic again so i can start playing regularly!



Yep Neighbor you do. They make decent headset for under $50 and it cures all problems. 
Hell my mic for gaming with out a headset is like a $7 plantronics and it works great. If 
you want a surround set I just got the Plantronic 780's and they are Great. Wasn't sure
at first , but they do a great job now that I got used to the Dolby simulated 7.1. I really 
like them. Comfortable, sturdy as hell and match my Hardware 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool though I had a bunch of fairly nearby air targets and nothing...


 
You had a great round man. I was surprised we held out as long as we did.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Jesus, Idaho!  He was German, not Indian!  We kept telling you that, you old bugger



Epic win  ....barely tops my aerial ascent + knife on you


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 11, 2012)

That hurt...badly.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That hurt...badly.



Yeah it did !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You had a great round man. I was surprised we held out as long as we did.



Yeah I did...don't get many MVPs. Digging the P-90 which I just unlocked last week. 

You switched? I know you were on the other team for a time as we killed each other once apiece but then I looked later on and didn't see you. Thought I looked on our team too...


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I did...don't get many MVPs. Digging the P-90 which I just unlocked last week.
> 
> You switched? I know you were on the other team for a time as we killed each other once apiece but then I looked later on and didn't see you. Thought I looked on our team too...



Yeah it auto balanced me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 11, 2012)

You shoulda tried to join me...I woulda left my full squad. 

Had a pretty good day all in all yesterday incl. like 25 javelin kills for my first Star. Got kinda lucky; almost every server I joined had sweet soflam action going on my team.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 11, 2012)

Had a sick streak in my last game

Drove up the hill to one of the flag points, jumped out of the jeep, which almost ran some guy over
Shot him, snuck up on a guy repairing a tank and took his tags then shot some guy getting out of his tank to repair it
then took a sniper's tags. walked right in front of him and he didn't notice hehehe


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Had a sick streak in my last game
> 
> Drove up the hill to one of the flag points, jumped out of the jeep, which almost ran some guy over
> Shot him, snuck up on a guy repairing a tank and took his tags then shot some guy getting out of his tank to repair it
> then took a sniper's tags. walked right in front of him and he didn't notice hehehe



Yeah a Battlefield 3 moment  They are few and far between for me, but when everything just falls in place like that it makes up for those rounds where you just get your ass handed to you through the whole round. Seems those come in bunches too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah a Battlefield 3 moment  They are few and far between for me, but when everything just falls in place like that it makes up for those rounds where you just get your ass handed to you through the whole round. Seems those come in bunches too.



We were have a great time the other night! Jihad jeep was my thang of the night!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 12, 2012)

twitter.com/BATTLEFIELDO: "We expect the #BF3 Close Quarters Gameplay Trailer to be released within the next 24 hours. @Battlefield @RollieThePollie"

twitter.com/RollieThePollie: "@BATTLEFIELDO Thanks! I will! Time to say good night, big day tomorrow! " (video Producer at DICE)


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> We were have a great time the other night! Jihad jeep was my thang of the night!



There just HAS to be more UK people with BF3

I feel so left out


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 12, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> There just HAS to be more UK people with BF3
> 
> I feel so left out



I'm on march break, I'm up for some BF3


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 13, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> There just HAS to be more UK people with BF3
> 
> I feel so left out



Not from UK but you know me...never say no for a good game


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162255


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 13, 2012)

Related Blog Post : Close Quarters Gameplay Trailer


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> There just HAS to be more UK people with BF3
> 
> I feel so left out



I see people from the uk play with us all the time so u should hop on


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah...but I think he is really looking for folks to play with on servers on that side of the pond as well.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 13, 2012)

Game Informer - Battlefield 3 Gets Up Close And Personal



Spoiler



by Matt Bertz on March 13, 2012 at 08:05 AM

The announcement of the next batch of Battlefield 3 expansions couldn't have come at a better time for DICE. The natives were so restless over the lack of news and title updates coming from the studio that some particularly outraged fans were in the midst of organizing a 24-hour blackout to demonstrate their disappointment over the developer's perceived inaction. In reality, DICE was prepping the public unveiling of the most aggressive slate of post-release expansions since the days of Battlefield 2. 

But even before the first map pack releases in June, DICE has several other Battlefield 3 enhancements nearly ready for deployment. Executive producer Patrick Bach says a huge patch featuring several requested tweaks is going through certification right now with Microsoft and Sony, and the studio plans to roll out a server rental program in the coming months.

PC players have always had the luxury of renting individual servers and tweaking the game modes to their liking. With the server browsing functionality already in place for Battlefield 3, DICE asked Microsoft and Sony about the possibility of providing server rentals on consoles as well. Surprisingly, both platforms told Bach that DICE was the first studio to ever inquire about this kind of service. After going over DICE's request, both gave the Battlefield 3 plan their blessing. For an undetermined fee, players will now be all to rent their own servers and set up custom game configurations. Want to play ranked Seine Crossing conquest matches on repeat? No problem. Prefer to scale back the maps to only those that emphasize vehicular combat on hardcore mode? It's also just a few clicks and a few dollars away. DICE hasn't finalized the pricing yet, but Bach says they plan to offer different plans based on the length of rental, which can range from one-day events to longer-term contracts lasting several months. 

Though most fans will just be happy to play some new maps when Close Quarters launches in June, a smaller subset of Battlefield traditionalists will probably scoff at the idea of a map pack that approximates the intense small area gunfights of Call of Duty. So why go small when the series is best known for going big? Bach says the popularity of more narrow maps like Operation Metro was the motivating factor. Since hardcore fans got their wish with several revamped Battlefield 2 fans in Back to Karkand, DICE believed it made sense to cater to the close quarters crowd with the next four-map expansion. 

With no vehicles or large open expanses, these maps will be popular Team Deathmatch destinations, but Bach says all four maps support every pre-existing gameplay mode, plus a brand new one the studio isn't revealing just yet. To keep these more intimate encounters from feeling overcrowded, DICE is also dropping the player count. Sorry PC players, but there are no 64-player matches in this expansion pack.

What these indoor spaces lack in size, they make up for in destructibility. Throughout my hands-on playthrough of the Ziba Tower high-rise apartment map, rarely did I come across a room that wasn't ripped to shreds by bullets. When multiple soldiers are opening fire in a room, the immediate damage is impressive. Drywall, home decor, televisions, windows – everything in this ultra-modern Iranian complex is susceptible to damage. It also features the element of verticality, with the gunfight taking place on multiple floors.  

As you would expect in a smaller, Call of Duty style map, the minute-to-minute gameplay was fast and furious, and the maps seem better suited to the assault and support classes. Though you can still play as an engineer or recon soldier, the utility of anti-air missiles, RPGs, anti-tank mines, sniper rifles, and laser designators seems marginalized when battling in such tight spaces. Why essentially equip yourself with poorly fitting specializations like these when a medic pack or ammo packs make so much more sense? Close Quarters also comes with 10 new weapons spread across all the classes, so perhaps the new guns will keep these seemingly less-useful classes relevant. Like Back to Karkand before it, this new expansion also includes additional assignments and dogtags.

If you're not crazy about the smaller maps, you also have two more map packs to look forward to in 2012. Armored Kill, the vehicular-based expansion that includes the biggest map in BF 3 history and new vehicles, is scheduled to ship next fall. We don't know anything about the final expansion, End Game, but Bach says it will likely release during the winter.

Close Quarters is scheduled to release on Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC this June, with PS3 owners getting the maps a week early. Check out the screenshots and game trailer below to get a glimpse of the expansion in action.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

That first paragraph is total sugar-coated bs. Like people were pissed and organizing a blackout related to any damn DLC or expansions. Please, EA.

And I knew we had all the Metro whores to thank for CQ. That and DICE/EA's perceived competition and apparent obsession with "beating" Modern Warfare.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer vehicular combat, so this DLC is not for me.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I prefer vehicular combat, so this DLC is not for me.



Agree, Though I did figure out last night why Chaotic likes playing metro so much. If you are the right class you can really ramp up your score and achievements. I may be wrong, but it dawned on me while laying down ammo what a Great way to get quick Ribbons or medals. Which is exactly what I did. Getting the medal pushed me to the next level. 
As far getting this DLC it'll depend on what unlocks it will offer with it. It may be worth it just for those.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah you can get tons of heal and ammo points on Metro for sure. Another reason not to use the M320 besides not being an ass.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

I tend to use smoke on metro to get up the stairs and such. it usually takes 2-3 guys laying down smoke to get up, and a group behind them to push through as well, but using SMAWs and M320 is kinda silly, IMHO. Good for K/D, not so good for winning the round!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

Wasn't good for my K/D but like I said that may just have been my (limited) experience.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> There just HAS to be more UK people with BF3
> 
> I feel so left out



Have you added me? Battlelog name is scaminatrix, I'll be playing in full-force soon so add me and we'll have round. I only play with people on teamspeak though, so come to my room or I'll come to yours if you got one set-up already.

Oh, btw, who's "Terrorist808"? I got a friend request from you but I don't know who you are!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I tend to use smoke on metro to get up the stairs and such. it usually takes 2-3 guys laying down smoke to get up, and a group behind them to push through as well, but using SMAWs and M320 is kinda silly, IMHO. Good for K/D, not so good for winning the round!



Yeah I was the smoke guy the other night. It kicked me for a little bit when I launched a couple M320's. I was using it to shoot on the lower end of the escalators, That way they would have to push through the smoke and would be wide open. I just kept popping around the corner either popping smoke of guys. Worked pretty well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

M320 with smoke is the best on that map for stairs. Using this back and forth between kits is very easy.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 13, 2012)

The new DLC's guns!




Spoiler


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> The new DLC's guns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want them


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

That Israeli bullpup looks like it could mess yo shit up in a jiffy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

Im in the teamspeak server if anyone wants to join!

The ACR is a good rifle, They are already issuing them to the US Army. Last drill we had a qualification range and the MP unit that was running the range had two they were zeroing in and qualifying with


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 13, 2012)

He loved every moment of it


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 13, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/qXaXn.png
> 
> He loved every moment of it



you watch your back from now on...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 13, 2012)

Today I got banned from my first server ever. It was because I said "I LEIK TACOS" I also I got a triple on that server.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Today I got banned from my first server ever. It was because I said "I LEIK TACOS" I also I got a triple on that server.



I suddenly want tacos.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Today I got banned from my first server ever. It was because I said "I LEIK TACOS" I also I got a triple on that server.


Didn't you just say you had your first taco last week ? See what happensz


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I suddenly want tacos.



Hahaha it's like reading "You are now manually breathing"




_ALB_R3D X said:


> you watch your back from now on...




COME @ ME BRO

to be fair you got me 3-4 times after that, but still!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevin it's time to change out the wine glass in your avatar to a taco methinks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Kevin it's time to change out the wine glass in your avatar to a taco methinks.



Give me like 10 mins, If anyone is good with photoshop I wouldn't mind a better version of my avatar 


boise49ers said:


> Didn't you just say you had your first taco last week ? See what happensz



But it's my precious


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 14, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> COME @ ME BRO
> 
> to be fair you got me 3-4 times after that, but still!



I liked u better when we were on the same team...but now  that's not gonna happen


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2012)

Didnt know where to put this so i'll just throw it up on here....

I did a little editing on the 'Close Quarters' trailer. (ok so there was hardly any editing at all) I mainly put a more suitable soundtrack to it and did some minor editing.

It will most likely be taken down soon so whatever... like it while its hot!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Didnt know where to put this so i'll just throw it up on here....
> 
> I did a little editing on the 'Close Quarters' trailer. (ok so there was hardly any editing at all) I mainly put a more suitable soundtrack to it and did some minor editing.
> 
> It will most likely be taken down soon so whatever... like it while its hot!



I hate that damn song. HATE IT.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate that damn song. HATE IT.



haha.. you know you love it man!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG!!! IT HAS BEGUN!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG!!! IT HAS BEGUN!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120313/mailman.jpg



Haters gonna hate!


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 14, 2012)

Got my third Video up and running Guys, Let me know what you think 
[yt]d8Q381QuJs4&list=UUtZcbt5vNKsx470_iNtKk7g&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2012)

good stuff, ufgy!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG!!! IT HAS BEGUN!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120313/mailman.jpg



Oh that's pretty funny !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Got my third Video up and running Guys, Let me know what you think
> [yt]d8Q381QuJs4&list=UUtZcbt5vNKsx470_iNtKk7g&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]



Where is the footage where I took your booty......um tags under the bridge to some dub step?


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where is the footage where I took your booty......um tags under the bridge to some dub step?



Honestly i dont think it exists.. i would show it if i had it... but i do have a nice one of me completely missing the knife on chaotic. if you have any ideas for music or type of video i should do next i would appreciate it.. and i have to be able to use the music legaly no Youtube copyright BLah BLah BLAH

Edit: and i never noticed that the play button fits in the Holo Scope +2 Internets too me


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> The new DLC's guns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see some discrepancy between what the Overveiw says 
and what the characteristics are on the L86 on magazine 
size, and on the Tar-21 and ammo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I see some discrepancy between what the Overveiw says
> and what the characteristics are on the L86 on magazine
> size, and on the Tar-21 and ammo.



Thats because those screens are fake. Just look at the guns. They are photos or 3d renders.



ufgy20 said:


> Honestly i dont think it exists.. i would show it if i had it... but i do have a nice one of me completely missing the knife on chaotic. if you have any ideas for music or type of video i should do next i would appreciate it.. and i have to be able to use the music legaly no Youtube copyright BLah BLah BLAH
> 
> Edit: and i never noticed that the play button fits in the Holo Scope +2 Internets too me



Dude Im just messing with ya! lol

Anyway I give you 15+ internets for play button in the holo scope.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats because those screens are fake. Just look at the guns. They are photos or 3d renders.



Ok, so will those actually be what unlocks Close Quarters will have then ? 
I hope so.  A couple of  them sound like they will be pretty fun.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that there would be 10 new weapons? Or was that only for b2k?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 14, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Got my third Video up and running Guys, Let me know what you think



I was just waiting to see when you'd pop that C4 in the building. Fking epic. 

I like dubstep only in youtube videos and while I'm shredding (snowboard). sweet song


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I was just waiting to see when you'd pop that C4 in the building. Fking epic.
> 
> I like dubstep only in youtube videos and while I'm shredding (snowboard). sweet song



Dubstep is for pillow biters.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dubstep is for pillow biters.



And sperm burping jibbers.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> And sperm burping jibbers.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Dubstep is for pillow biters.



This is how I see both of you


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> This is how I see both of you
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/Spangly_2009/Damn-kids-GET-OFF-MY-LAWN.jpg



Wow that was Mr. Potter, his house was kitty corner 
to my elementary school. Every one tormented that 
crazy old coot !
By the way not really he just looked and acted like this 
guy looks. The meanest dude on earth.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> This is how I see both of you
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/Spangly_2009/Damn-kids-GET-OFF-MY-LAWN.jpg



Makes me want to watch Monster House again.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> And sperm burping jibbers.



You can't say that on the internet.



Spoiler



ignore this


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 15, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> You can't say that on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did a lot of building at Big Sky during the mid '90s, and that's what we'd call all the baggy pants boarders who worked somewhere on the mountain and lived in the dorms.  Not the classiest cut of people

Big Sky has to be one of the more impressive looking ski hills there is, with a tram clear to the peak.  Anyhow, back on topic...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> This is how I see both of you
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/Spangly_2009/Damn-kids-GET-OFF-MY-LAWN.jpg



This is how we see ourselves....






 TheMailman. "Dubstep is for pillow biters."





 MT Alex. "And sperm burping jibbers"


So you are wrong. *You must read what we said in the voice of the image its next too.*


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is how we see ourselves....
> 
> http://www.heyuguys.co.uk/images/2010/08/Sean-Connery.jpg
> http://www.picgifs.com/celebrities/c/clint-eastwood/celebrities-clint-eastwood-682604.jpg
> ...



You said a mouthful there, buddy

I see myself as more of a Dr. No age Connery, though.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

Battlefield 3 is now available for £20 on Origin

Back to Karkand for £6


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You said a mouthful there, buddy



I edited my post for winningness.

As a matter of fact Ill do all the regulars on TS.






 Erocker "Faggots"






 Cadaveca "Your emo man"






 Reayth "Someone gonna dun get stabbed"






 Crazyeyes "AHHHHHHH HIT DETECTION! AHHHH......(Uninstall)"






 Highway "Zippy, bee, bob, boopity, booooooo"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I edited my post for winningness.
> 
> As a matter of fact Ill do all the regulars on TS.
> 
> ...



LOL what about me HAHAHA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad I'm not a "TS regular".


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Glad I'm not a "TS regular".



Yeah I can only imagine what drunken old 
fart he would post to represent me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I can only imagine what drunken old
> fart he would post to represent me








 boise49ers.......yeah its not even funny how accurate this is.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/Spangly_2009/Damn-kids-GET-OFF-MY-LAWN.jpg boise49ers.......yeah its not even funny how accurate this is.



I'm not mean ! Explain


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow yeah...sometimes the easiest choice is indeed the best one. Hah I'm kidding...yeah I don't really think of you as mean.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow yeah...sometimes the easiest choice is indeed the best one. Hah I'm kidding...yeah I don't really think of you as mean.



Yeah maybe I don't want it explained  I have a mic mute if I'm that bad just tell me I'm 
good to mute myself. I find TS can be distracting when gaming any way so if I'm bothering 
any one just tell me I'll just go it alone. Papa don't get his feelings hurt to easily


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah maybe I don't want it explained  I have a mic mute if I'm that bad just tell me I'm
> good to mute myself. I find TS can be distracting when gaming any way so if I'm bothering
> any one just tell me I'll just go it alone. Papa don't get his feelings hurt to easily



Well, I'm not a pot smoking hippy, either, so go figure.

(This is more fitting for mailman):






 "Are you sure this is JUST a cd, and not a VIRUS!!!?!"



OR:







 WHY DOES MY WINDOWS HAVE ERRORS!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, I'm not a pot smoking hippy, either, so go figure.
> 
> (This is more fitting for mailman):
> 
> ...




Yeah I kind of set myself up for that one any way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, I'm not a pot smoking hippy, either, so go figure.
> 
> (This is more fitting for mailman):
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/memoryalpha/en/images/6/68/Music_ocd.jpg "Are you sure this is JUST a cd, and not a VIRUS!!!?!



Honestly this is closer to me...






 lol


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly this is closer to me...
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/memoryalpha/en/images/6/68/Music_ocd.jpg lol



lulz. I saw that pic and thought of that pic of you in the car...


Had some good games last night, thanks guys. Maybe one night this weekend we can load up Startrek and make erocker happy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> lulz. I saw that pic and thought of that pic of you in the car...
> 
> 
> Had some good games last night, thanks guys. Maybe one night this weekend we can load up Startrek and make erocker happy.



I have an account already for star trek. I need to ask more questions about playing it because when I did the trial months ago it was in fact damn fun. I just refuse to pay monthly.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have an account already for star trek. I need to ask more questions about playing it because when I did the trial months ago it was in fact damn fun. I just refuse to pay monthly.



It's free to play now, well worth it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have an account already for star trek. I need to ask more questions about playing it because when I did the trial months ago it was in fact damn fun. I just refuse to pay monthly.



Free-to-play works for me. I have not tried it yet though, as BF3 takes up the majority of my gaming time. I think it'd be awesome if we could get teh bunch of us to all start at teh same time.

I refuse to play ANY game that I have to pay for monthly. DLC...fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Free-to-play works for me. I have not tried it yet though, as BF3 takes up the majority of my gaming time. I think it'd be awesome if we could get teh bunch of us to all start at teh same time.
> 
> I refuse to play ANY game that I have to pay for monthly. DLC...fine.



The guy I played as is only about 5 hours old and was just a trial. Ill use him if we can get a few more people.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2012)

I found MailMan!


----------



## d3fct (Mar 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Got my third Video up and running Guys, Let me know what you think
> [yt]d8Q381QuJs4&list=UUtZcbt5vNKsx470_iNtKk7g&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]



n1, was waiting for that c4, thought u forgot.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 15, 2012)

Digital Trends - Battlefield 3 dev talks about the Close Quarters and Armored Kill map packs, and their “lesser” competitors



Spoiler



March 14, 2012 By Ryan Fleming

*We sat down with DICE’s Patrick Bach, Executive Producer for Battlefield 3 and talked about the upcoming Close Quarters map pack, what we can expect from the next map pack Armored Kill, and the rivalry with Call of Duty.*

The last few GDCs have belonged to EA, at least as far as the public is concerned. In general, GDC is a much more low key show than something like E3 or CES. For the most part, the event is about networking, sharing ideas, and helping the industry grow. Of course, there are exceptions.

Last year EA stole the show with the first look at Battlefield 3, and this year it was Medal of Honor: Warface. But before Danger Close took the stage, DICE unveiled the three upcoming BF3 maps due out later this year (and possibly into next). For a closer look at the first map pack, Close Quarters, check out our hands-on preview.

Following the presentation, we had a chance to sit down with Patrick Bach of DICE, an Executive Producer for Battlefield 3. Naturally the talk began with discussion of the Close Quarters map pack. It then expanded into how the fans impact the development process, and then strayed into talk of the industry in general, including what he thought of the Call of Duty rivalry. Check out the transcript below.


*The Close Quarters map pack was was just announced, and it will have four maps when it is released in June. Will there be any new weapons?*

Yes, there will be 10 new weapons, and the weapons will be spread over all the classes. There will be new assignments, so there will be a lot of new stuff in general

*Will there be any more single-player or co-op content in the future?*

I can’t really talk about the exact plans for the future packs, but we haven’t included that in Close Quarters. For the close future though? No.

*“Ziba Towers” is small and contained. Is that theme representative of all of the Close Quarters Maps?*

Yes, that is the theme, as the name hints. To be a Battlefield map, the classic Battlefield player would imagine that you were in a big open landscapes. To enclose the player makes it very intense, almost claustrophic at times—it adds a lot of new emotions to the spectrum of Battlefield.

*Will you be able to do the classic game modes like Rush and Conquest?*

Yes, the classic game modes will be a part of this expansion pack.

*So what we saw was just one small part of it—it expands?*

Yes, absolutely

*What kind of new weapons will we see?*

We’ll release that as we get closer to it, but there will be the SPAS 12–the Italian shotgun–which is a classic shotgun that people have seen many times before, and there will be a lot of other guns. The important thing is that we’re doing these guns and spreading them over all the classes, and of course you can then bring them back into your original game. So it actually extends the other maps of Battlefield 3.

*Will Close Quarters be able to support the max number of 64 PC players?*

No, we are restricting players. I can’t tell you exactly what the restriction is right now, but we are restricting players so we can focus on the fun factor. How many players do we want before it turns into carnage?

It would be overwhelming.

People could potentially find that funny, but not fun.

*There are some console updates coming, including some major overhauls to the matchmaking. Have you announced when that will go live?*

We don’t have a date for it yet. We’re going through a lot of practical processes to get it out, but it is a full rent-a-server program. You as a player can rent your own server. You can do all the setting yourself, you can invite whoever you want, or you can keep it open to everyone. You control it. This is the first time we’ve seen this on a console. We were quite surprised that no one has done this before. It’s a special feeling owning your own server; having control over it and making sure that you have all the settings–and you have all the information that you think the players you want to invite–are there.

*So it will be similar to the PC version?*

Yes.

*Are there going to be any obvious differences between the PC and console matchmaking?*

No. I think the biggest difference when it releases is that it will be easier for console players to rent a server than it is for PC gamers today because we don’t have an in-game interface. But for the console you get everything in front of you at the main menu.

*Any chance we may soon see a Battlefield: Bad Company 3?*

I can’t really talk about any of the other IPs right now…

*What can you tell me about the next map pack, Armored Kill?*

The goal and the theme of that pack is to create something that is on the opposite side of the Battlefield scale  [from Close Quarters]. Close Quarters is a very intimate, intense infantry experience. [Armored Kill] is the big open, heavy metal vehicles, focusing on the big beasts of the battle. We are introducing new vehicles into the mix. We are building the biggest battlefields we’ve ever built before, so we’ll have the huge battles. It is kind of the opposite…it is complementary part of the spectrum for Battlefield 3.

*How much do you listen to fan input?*

We listen a lot, but that doesn’t mean that we do exactly what people ask us to do. There are so many requests that don’t fit with reality. We don’t want the game to be fixed for a single individual. We want the system to be perfectly balanced so you can have all these things working together. If you make the game better for you, it might get better for me, but not for him. So we wouldn’t do a fix like that. Even if there is a majority of people complaining about something, that doesn’t mean that we can do that change because it may break the game as a whole.

Sometimes it can be hard to communicate that because we want to find a solution that mitigates all the problems rather than just fixing it for you and breaking it for me. That’s the challenge of building a game like Battlefield. If you get it right, it’s magic. It’s really hard to get to this perfect rock-paper-scissors balance. It’s so easy to get it wrong because if you just react to the person that screams and yells the most, you will definitely break the game. So we can’t do that, because we are responsible for the game, so if we break the game we have to fix it. We can’t blame the community and say “but you got what you wanted and look, it broke, it’s your fault.” We have to be responsible and make sure that when we do something we do it properly, and also plan for the future.

*There has been a lot made of the rivalry between Call of Duty and Battlefield from both the press and the fans. How aware of that are you?*

Well we do pay attention because people bring it up all the time. We don’t see ourselves as the direct competition to the other shooters on the market, because there aren’t many shooters that are trying to do what we are trying to do. If we try to limit ourselves by trying to build something that is in my book lesser, a lesser experience, even if people say that they like it, and say that they like this particular part of the experience, that is not what Battlefield is all about. Then we shouldn’t call it Battlefield, we should call it something else.

If you don’t have the vehicles, if you don’t have the structure, if you don’t have the team play, if you don’t have the classes, then you’re breaking it. I hope that people that are playing Battlefield 3 and are playing other shooters can see that it’s not the same. If you are into shooters, and you play shooters, you will definitely spot the difference.

*What games are on your radar?*

I’m looking forward to quite a lot of games. Maybe not always to play them, because sometimes there are games that are interesting but not always to your liking when it comes to the actual game. But there are a lot of interesting games. I think Halo 4, Assassins Creed 3… there are some big players out there that will hopefully give us something more than expected. I’m really looking forward to seeing what they have in the plans for us.

*What do you predict for the future of the industry?*

When we talk about gaming or gamers, we tend to look at people, because humans won’t change—their behavior, at their core won’t change–but the interface between the person and the product might. No one believed in the games that we can now play on the iPhone, because a couple years before we had the N-Gage, and machines that were on paper the exact same machines. But then all of a sudden the same thing starts to work, because it is the right platform at the right time, and with the right content, and you have the right user behavior. It’s like now it fits, but five years ago it didn’t.

In a way, the games we are building are platform sensitive, because you need to be able to see what’s happening in front of you to be able to control that with a high precision, so it is hard for us to make a hardcore, mobile Battlefield version that has the exact same values as what we are trying to create. So to answer your question, I think there will be a market for games like Battlefield in the future. I also think the gaming market as a whole might grow, but the growth might be in other areas. So you might grow the casual social part, and then the high definition, hardcore shooter audience will stay the same.

Younger people growing up have more choices when it comes to gaming. They like the casual like games—like the Pop Cap games for instance—it’s great fun to play it on an iPhone, but when I get home, I want to play Battlefield. That doesn’t exclude Bejeweled, because they are different experiences. I think it is the whole need to entertain yourself. Today you have so many more choices that we didn’t have five or ten years ago, so it is more a question of how do you want to consume your games, not do you like games. So I think that games, and specific genres like shooters, will stay. It’s just a question of how do you consume them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Digital Trends - Battlefield 3 dev talks about the Close Quarters and Armored Kill map packs, and their “lesser” competitors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they reduced the player count for the new CQB maps? GAY!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Didn't they kinda have to?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Didn't they kinda have to?



No. No they didnt. I want a 64 player sword fest meat grinder with homosexual undertones.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 15, 2012)

Other sources have quoted 16 as the player limit.  How many 16 player servers are out there?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2012)

gullyfoyle said:


> other sources have quoted 16 as the player limit.  How many 16 player servers are out there?



16 players?! Wtf is this quake 1?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 16 players?! Wtf is this quake 1?



I would say atleast 24 but I can deal with 16 players


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found MailMan!
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/ip9nrs.jpg




Nice and I get this : 

http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/Spangly_2009/Damn-kids-GET-OFF-MY-LAWN.jpg  
I'm making sure I get on an annoy the shit out of somebody tonight

Armor Kill sounds great. I wonder how long until we see that one ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nice and I get this :
> 
> http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/Spangly_2009/Damn-kids-GET-OFF-MY-LAWN.jpg
> I'm making sure I get on an annoy the shit out of somebody tonight
> ...



I also get this when he talks sexy!


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would say atleast 24 but I can deal with 16 players



There should be no limit. If you want to play 64 players then that's up to you.

Also I swear my post from earlier was removed?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> There should be no limit. If you want to play 64 players then that's up to you.
> 
> Also I swear my post from earlier was removed?



Maybe or maybe not......


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe or maybe not......



So......... yes then

How come? 
Did it look like spam or something?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 15, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> So......... yes then
> 
> How come?
> Did it look like spam or something?



It's still there, and the $ signs are all funny.

EDIT:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2573943&postcount=12064


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Haha yeah is your keyboard broken?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Haha yeah is your keyboard broken?



Oh god this is so weird I scrolled and I DEFINITELY didn't see it haha

But yeah, Back to Karkand for £6, I'm getting it tomorrow!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Noice


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Noice



Nice indeed 

off-topic: Sell me some of that RAM already!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I did a lot of building at Big Sky during the mid '90s, and that's what we'd call all the baggy pants boarders who worked somewhere on the mountain and lived in the dorms.  Not the classiest cut of people
> 
> Big Sky has to be one of the more impressive looking ski hills there is, with a tram clear to the peak.  Anyhow, back on topic...
> 
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l540/mtalex73/big-sky-montana.jpg



I thought there was a snowboarding reference in there. Having lived in several ski towns I do know the class of folk you mention.  I've only heard good things about Big Sky. Little south for my liking but it looks like good times. 

Our modest resort just received 70+ cm in the last 3 days Ive been choking on frozen cocaine all week.



So anyway. this is how you see me.











 this is how I see myself.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Our modest resort just received 70  cm in the last 3 days Ive been choking on frozen cocaine all week.



nothing like 2feet and 4 inches of snow to make for some fun hill time.  Lucky bugger, it's all brown dead grass here.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> nothing like 2feet and 4 inches of snow to make for some fun hill time.  Lucky bugger, it's all brown dead grass here.



Brown grass? sounds funky.. no buy.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 16, 2012)

Just bought Back to Karkand

"To enjoy the Back to Karkand Expansion Pack download the latest Battlefield 3™ update from Origin and launch the game."

I can't find where to download this fucker


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Just bought Back to Karkand
> 
> "To enjoy the Back to Karkand Expansion Pack download the latest Battlefield 3™ update from Origin and launch the game."
> 
> I can't find where to download this fucker



You already have it. Its in the last major patch. Just load up a game and play.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You already have it. Its in the last major patch. Just load up a game and play.



You may have to click the box in battlelog next 
to Back to Karkland on the Server interface.


----------



## happy (Mar 16, 2012)

GPU: Gigabyte GTX460OC
CPU: i3-2120
RAM: 4GB 1333MHZ
Monitor Resolution (Max): 1280 x 1024

^ is my system specs. I know that the recommended CPU is quad core, but will I be able to play at high settings being that my resolution is not 1080p? 

Thanks.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 16, 2012)

happy said:


> GPU: Gigabyte GTX460OC
> CPU: i3-2120
> RAM: 4GB 1333MHZ
> Monitor Resolution (Max): 1280 x 1024
> ...



Yeah should be good. But for such a hard game you need every advantage you can get and that monitor isnt doing you any favors.

Oh and guys where do you buy the back to karkand pack?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Yeah should be good. But for such a hard game you need every advantage you can get and that monitor isnt doing you any favors.
> 
> Oh and guys where do you buy the back to karkand pack?



You open origin


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2012)

happy said:


> GPU: Gigabyte GTX460OC
> CPU: i3-2120
> RAM: 4GB 1333MHZ
> Monitor Resolution (Max): 1280 x 1024
> ...


I would run it at Medium setting if I were you. Medium still looks damn good and you would get better frame rates. Especially if you are going to be playing multi-player. Swapping that 4 gigs for 8 gigs of 1600 would probably give you a boost you would be surprised with also. DDR3 is pretty damn cheap too. In multi you need all the juice you can muster.
What Kevin said Yo_Wattup.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

If they added this as a option I would only ever use this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> If they added this as a option I would only ever use this.



Thats from Contra man. You dont know anything about that. Your to young!


----------



## XNine (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> If they added this as a option I would only ever use this.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats from Contra man. You dont know anything about that. Your to young!



Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start..... Pretty Sad I remember that from 20 years ago.  Contra was insane.  If you're hardcore, you went through with the stock gun.  Sure, it took about 30 minutes to kill each boss, but it worked. 

Looks like I'll be joining you guys this weekend.  I'm a real bastard when it comes to trickery, too.  Oh, you gonna chase me into a building?  well guess what, there's 6 C4's with your name on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

XNine said:


> Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start..... Pretty Sad I remember that from 20 years ago.  Contra was insane.  If you're hardcore, you went through with the stock gun.  Sure, it took about 30 minutes to kill each boss, but it worked.
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining you guys this weekend.  I'm a real bastard when it comes to trickery, too.  Oh, you gonna chase me into a building?  well guess what, there's 6 C4's with your name on it.



Welcome aboard! Make sure to check the main page for team speak info!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

XNine said:


> Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start..... Pretty Sad I remember that from 20 years ago.  Contra was insane.  If you're hardcore, you went through with the stock gun.  Sure, it took about 30 minutes to kill each boss, but it worked.
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining you guys this weekend.  I'm a real bastard when it comes to trickery, too.  Oh, you gonna chase me into a building?  well guess what, there's 6 C4's with your name on it.


 You forgot "Select" before "Start" for two players man! Also "spread shot" FTW!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats from Contra man. You dont know anything about that. Your to young!



BAH! I was playing NES was I was like 5, you don't know about my gangsta life


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

kevinheraiz said:


> bah! I was playing nes was i was like 5, you don't know about my gangsta life



5? Lol


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> BAH! I was playing NES was I was like 5, you don't know about my gangsta life





TheMailMan78 said:


> 5? Lol



That was just a few short years ago.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

I had my first NES about 1987-88. I ended up going through 5 cause I loved to thrown my controllers at it and the TV. That system made me a MAN!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You forgot "Select" before "Start" for two players man! Also "spread shot" FTW!



I'm pretty sure you had to press B A twice, so it was up up down down left right left right B A B A, as well.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That was just a few short years ago.


Shouldn't you be yelling at school children?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm pretty sure you had to press B A twice, so it was up up down down left right left right B A B A, as well.



Your right!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 16, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Oh and guys where do you buy the back to karkand pack?



Currently Half off ($7.49) on Origin


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2012)

up, up, down, down left, right, left, right, b, a, b, a, select, start.

The code varies from game to game, but is in nearly every single Konami title.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Shouldn't you be yelling at school children?



I'm no teacher.  Shouldn't you be at school?  I'm pretty sure it's close to fruit break time.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm no teacher.  Shouldn't you be at school?  I'm pretty sure it's close to fruit break time.



It's called snack time, don't you dis snack time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It's called snack time, don't you dis snack time.



Don't say taco's cause you might get banned!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Don't say taco's cause you might get banned!








Pictures don't count.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://mrsjanuary.com/images/freebies/canada-freebies-taco-bell-apr2011.jpg
> Pictures don't count.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/demotivational-posters-taco-bell.jpg


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2012)

XNine said:


> Looks like I'll be joining you guys this weekend.  I'm a real bastard when it comes to trickery, too.  Oh, you gonna chase me into a building?  well guess what, there's 6 C4's with your name on it.



Figured this dude would find his way in here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Figured this dude would find his way in here.



Yea maybe he can hook me up with a NZXT Tempest 410-Elite side panel! HHAAHGAHAGHGA


----------



## XNine (Mar 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea maybe he can hook me up with a NZXT Tempest 410-Elite side panel! HHAAHGAHAGHGA



What's wrong with yours?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

XNine said:


> What's wrong with yours?



It doesn't have the window like the elite does.

I have the NON elite version of the case with only the two fan holes and no window. Wanting the window  It looks nice!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

Guy dont bother him for free stuff. It will run him off and I want him to melt my face in BF3.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Guy dont bother him for free stuff. It will run him off and I want him to melt my face in BF3.



LOL Mail man, It was meant as a joke but don't worry, FACE MELTING WILL COMMENCE ON SCHEDULE!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 16, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Bringing Battlefield into Close Quarters



Spoiler



_With Battlefield 3™: Close Quarters, we want to claim new territory and broaden the Battlefield 3 experience. In this episode of “Inside DICE”, Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus talks about the inspiration for going indoors, and what possibilities and challenges this presented._

[yt]rWENw-UrGt8[/yt]

Hi everyone. This is Niklas Fegraeus, Lead Designer on Battlefield 3: Close Quarters. Above is an early test video we recorded during a play test to judge the effect of our new destruction. But first things first:

In 2001, while making games for the Sega Dreamcast, I began a career as a clan player in Counter-Strike. This eventually became a semiprofessional part time job, as I got a sponsor, won several LAN tournaments and competed in the Cyber athlete Professional League.

Now, in 2012, my competitive mouse is put on the shelf, but I consider the experiences from those days invaluable to my role as game designer making Battlefield games.
Counter-Strike is a very tactical and precise art of close quarters shooting, so I can comfortably say I know a little about how those tight shooter experiences play, and how they should play.

Battlefield on the other hand, is a huge game in more ways than one. Even we developers sometimes have a hard time realizing its breadth. You can go from clearing a house of enemy soldiers through careful squad tactics to soaring through the sky in a jet fighter, frantically evading enemy anti-air weaponry, all in the same round.

I can still recall the thrill of that scale and freedom I had when I first tried the game. It was the BF1942 demo on Wake Island (before I joined the crew here at DICE) and I was raging over those damn fighter planes that kept dropping bombs on my head! However, rage and confusion turned to evil grin as I found the AA-guns and used them to good effect!
Three years later, I landed my dream job working at DICE on Battlefield 2! Having worked as Animator and Designer on Battlefield 2, it was especially satisfying to be Lead Designer on Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand and bring some of the most classic maps from Battlefield 2 into Battlefield 3.

When I finished up Back to Karkand, I already knew I needed to start on our next themed expansion pack for release in June. This time, I really wanted to expand Battlefield 3 and give players even more experiences to choose from. But I didn’t know how to approach it.
Then I remembered those nights at my sponsor’s Internet café, where I and my clan for hours on end practiced the best way to attack a well-defended room, using only a few grenades and the business end of our rifles.










There is something very unique about an indoor fire fight. You have to cover angles in new ways, use sound to track your enemies, navigate with much more careful precision and most importantly, you’re never safe. Danger is always no more than a few meters away. It’s a scenario that always makes me feel 100% in the fight. There is no dull moment, you’re always on your toes, on the edge.

The closest you come to this type of tight combat scenario in Battlefield 3 is on Operation Métro. We know this is one of our most popular maps, which tells us that our gameplay has what it takes to perform in such unique and frantic conditions.

I had an approach for our new expansion pack. Now, I just needed to refine it. I needed to find those elements that make the adrenaline levels go through the roof and keep you constantly on that edge. I want the player to feel like Hudson in Aliens, as he is watching the motion scanner bleep faster and faster, realizing that the safety he thought he had isn’t there anymore, and that death is already in the room.

I sat down and spoke with Jhony Ljungstedt, my art director, and had a discussion about how we could achieve this. After bouncing random ideas for a while, he told me that even though that explosive scene from “The Matrix” was rather old, seeing Neo and Trinity turn a lobby into rubble in slow motion did leave a huge impression, and hadn’t ever been properly done in a game. We both agreed and Jhony said he really wanted to be able to create that sensation.

“Imagine tearing a place down using only bullets, watching chunks being torn off the walls, littering the floors like a dropped bag of grey marbles” he said.

“I wanted everything to get shot to pieces.
Really, really small pieces”​
And that’s when it occurred to me. We have a golden opportunity here. When removing large and process heavy elements like tanks, and scaling down Battlefield to a tighter scale, we are given some extra Frostbite 2 oomph at our disposal. The engine has fantastic destructive capabilities, and with more CPU overhead, we could put it to the ultimate test.

I wanted to see if we could destroy things in greater detail. I wanted everything to get shot to pieces. Really, really small pieces. In short, I wanted destruction to go High Definition.

After a series of prototypes and testing, we had a working model and immediately put it into practice. A grey and boring test level became the scene for a big floating stairway, with supporting pillars surrounded by temporary walls, just so we wouldn’t fall into oblivion.
We had incorporated some early HD Destruction in this test level just for proof of concept. Then, we simply asked the testers: “Shoot at everything”. And they did. The place immediately got torn to pieces, as bullets ripped through the grey prototype materials, spreading chunks of it everywhere, literally creating a carpet of debris on the floor. Walls had big holes where there was once solid wood or plaster. You could create new angles and ways of attack, just by firing your normal gun. This was new to Battlefield, as you would normally need heavier hardware like RPG’s or tanks to blow up walls in the base game.

We immediately knew this was something really cool and would have a significant impact on both how you play and how you experience that play. HD Destruction immediately became a key factor in bringing the intensity of the Battlefield experience into close quarters combat, and looking at it now, in its complete implementation, it feels great to finally be able to show it to everyone.

While HD Destruction has a significant impact on how you experience the second-to-second gameplay, we also had to tackle the challenges of bringing our tried and tested game modes to the smaller scale. We understood quickly that Rush, being a large and progressive mode that takes you on a journey from M-COM to M-COM, simply wouldn’t fit physically. So instead, we turned our attention to Conquest. How could we tailor this essential Battlefield game mode to fit our new type of environment?






I spoke to my Game Designer Gustav Halling who, like me, has a history of competitive FPS gaming. We remembered Unreal Tournament from way back in 1999. It was the first time the world saw the game mode “Domination”, which is very similar to Conquest. There are some differences though, and the Domination type gameplay usually takes place on smaller maps, much like the ones we were creating.

Inspired by these memories, we used the spawning systems from Battlefield 3 Team Deathmatch and came up with a Conquest mode adapted for smaller spaces. We called it Conquest Domination, and it worked beautifully. In particular, flag defense is suddenly more important, and you get different tactical layers due to the subtle differences the new mode provides. It’s reminiscent of those tactics I practiced to perfection in my e-sports days. Listen for the footsteps, spray the wall, throw your grenade, cover one angle each and constantly communicate. The experience grows with our tried and tested squad play mechanics, and the intensity and pure challenge of trying to dominate these close quarters is something I’m convinced will put even the best squads to the test.

Designing a new experience isn’t easy. Many things were created and tested, many things didn’t fit, and there are millions of fans whose wishes you want to fulfill. Ultimately, it’s about finding a meaningful core idea, and realizing it with relentless attention to detail.

We wanted the thrill of fighting in close quarters. We wanted the adrenaline rush that comes from always being one second from potential death. We wanted the world around you to be both your best friend and mortal enemy, by protecting you in one moment and in the next, completely failing you by opening up new ways for the enemy to attack.

Often when I remove my headphones from a playtests on Close Quarters, I’m shaking like a leaf from all of the adrenaline. So personally, I am very happy and proud of where we are with our next expansion pack. Most of all, I’m happy with how versatile our game is, and how my team has helped broaden it further.

_Niklas Fegraeus, Lead Designer Battlefield 3: Close Quarters_

*You’ve seen the Close Quarters trailer and HD Destruction Timelapse video. What are you most looking forward to in this expansion pack?*

Blowing a hole in a wall and shooting enemies on the other side
 Walking outside on the roof, shooting the glass in the ceiling and dropping down into the room below
 Room sweeping with my shotgun
 Creating my own HD Destruction timelapse video

View Results



The new game play mode is *Conquest Domination*.

[yt]rWENw-UrGt8[/yt]


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Guy dont bother him for free stuff. It will run him off and I want him to melt my face in BF3.



Is he in the Platoon yet ? ​


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Is he in the Platoon yet ? ​



Once he applys I will approve on BL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

Is his name nv40pimp?


----------



## XNine (Mar 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It doesn't have the window like the elite does.
> 
> I have the NON elite version of the case with only the two fan holes and no window. Wanting the window  It looks nice!



Note, I'm not a Salesman, but our NZXT store is having a large sale right now.  And: http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-tevo wi.htm


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 16, 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Squad Up - Episode 8*

Hey guys. Here is Episode #8 of "Squad Up". 

Today we have Fhrope, MongolFPS, nickbunyun, and LevelCap joining up to PTFO and take down the enemy team anyway we know how. 










Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

xnine said:


> note, i'm not a salesman, but our nzxt store is having a large sale right now.  And: http://store.nzxt.com/product_p/pa-tevo wi.htm



ygpm


----------



## happy (Mar 16, 2012)

hey guys what is PunkBuster.  Should I download it? Just about to download BF3 with it but don't want to install unnecessary programs.

Thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2012)

happy said:


> hey guys what is PunkBuster.  Should I download it? Just about to download BF3 with it but don't want to install unnecessary programs.
> 
> Thanks



If you wanna play online then install punkbuster. Its a safe program man. SOMETIMES is can be a pain in the ass but its not as bad as some say.


----------



## happy (Mar 16, 2012)

Alrighty Thanks.

Any room to join the team?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Maybe one night this weekend we can load up Startrek and make erocker happy.



I checked, today, and it is controller friendly.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You already have it. Its in the last major patch. Just load up a game and play.





boise49ers said:


> You may have to click the box in battlelog next
> to Back to Karkland on the Server interface.





Kevinheraiz said:


> You open origin



I feel like a fool

Thanks guys


----------



## happy (Mar 17, 2012)

Why can't I find Techpowerup! server on BF3?


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2012)

happy said:


> Why can't I find Techpowerup! server on BF3?



cuz there isnt one anymore


----------



## happy (Mar 17, 2012)

DOM said:


> cuz there isnt one anymore



Aww, that sucks. So where does the team play?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2012)

happy said:


> Aww, that sucks. So where does the team play?



Various servers. We usually meet in the teamspeak and coordinate from there. 6-10 guys nightly, with about 25 regular players. That's not quite enough for our own server, to be honest.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 17, 2012)

Starting to warm up to the game again (love using bolt action snipers with low magnification scopes and playing more of an active DM role.) 

But still having nvidia crashes, itll boot me to desktop with the game still running and give me an nvidia error saying the driver stopped responding and recovered, or somethign along those lines. Has been a recurring problem since I got the game and on numerous drivers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 17, 2012)

meh i give up games garbage for me, no point playing when every server is stacked team vs shit team or hacker infested, tired of the 50 to 1 players with 15k points etc, to much  bullshit weapons dont feel right, hit detection is terrible on anything accept small arms, 7.62 vs 5.56 is off, game just feels like shit compared to Back 2 Karkand first came out.


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 17, 2012)

So i am going through a bunch of videos making my newest video(its goingto be a while before it comes out) but i acme across this... hope you enjoy


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 17, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh i give up games garbage for me, no point playing when every server is stacked team vs shit team or hacker infested, tired of the 50 to 1 players with 15k points etc, to much  bullshit weapons dont feel right, hit detection is terrible on anything accept small arms, 7.62 vs 5.56 is off, game just feels like shit compared to Back 2 Karkand first came out.



Yeah dying when have clearly hid behind cover get's real real old.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 17, 2012)

im just tired of being 3-4 feet from someone unload from an LMG but they dont die, yet if i switch to say a P90 they drop with just a couple rounds one is small arms fire the other is 7.62mm, needless to say DICE just sets a suppression amount so even if a bullet hit its target a certain % will always miss again even if it was on target, its fucking dumb, of course LMGs suffer this issue the most,  even smaller round LMGs suffer this aka MG36, yet you can pick up any old assualt rifle fire it full auto and its accuracy , etc is superior in every damn way, when the difference between say an MG36 and typical assault rifle is actually rather small,

example

Engineer G36C is based on the same design as the MG36

both use 5.56mm rounds one is 30 round detachable mag the other 100 round C-Mag drum,

essentially recoil etc should be the same supression should be roughly the same,

yet a G36C will land around a much larger % of bullets on target aka if you fire 100 rounds between both, the G36C will land around 80 / 100 the MG36 might land 30-50 / 100  same gun same design different mag yet you get penalized by an extreme amount


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 18, 2012)

Qq


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just watched some videos from RivalXFactor about mouse settings and tactical play.. in one game my accuracy went up i went 29-10 and almost took 3rd joining late... looks like in the coming weeks I'm going to get a whole lot better.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 18, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im just tired of being 3-4 feet from someone unload from an LMG but they dont die, yet if i switch to say a P90 they drop with just a couple rounds one is small arms fire the other is 7.62mm, needless to say DICE just sets a suppression amount so even if a bullet hit its target a certain % will always miss again even if it was on target, its fucking dumb, of course LMGs suffer this issue the most,  even smaller round LMGs suffer this aka MG36, yet you can pick up any old assualt rifle fire it full auto and its accuracy , etc is superior in every damn way, when the difference between say an MG36 and typical assault rifle is actually rather small,
> 
> example
> 
> ...



MG36 also has a longer and slightly larger barrel because it is designed for mid ranged suppression fire and to be fired for long periods of time. The G36C has the same recoil, but the compact barrel limits its affect on the shot. In the same senario, the MG36 will have a higher vertical climb for recoil due to the longer barrel.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 18, 2012)

Finally started playing again  took advice from of the videos and load up my jeep with c4 all the time just to gohst ride it into tanks and BOOM.  Def pisses ppl off in a game


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Just watched some videos from RivalXFactor about mouse settings and tactical play.. in one game my accuracy went up i went 29-10 and almost took 3rd joining late... looks like in the coming weeks I'm going to get a whole lot better.



Welcome to my ranks... jk


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Finally started playing again  took advice from of the videos and load up my jeep with c4 all the time just to gohst ride it into tanks and BOOM.  Def pisses ppl off in a game



Great just what BF3 needs--more Jihad Jeepers. Yeah it does piss people off because it's cheap and takes zero skill.

Hey Ugfy can you link to that "mouse settings" vid?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just wanted to say listing to two members talk about politics Friday night on TS and one rage out so bad they logged off was FAR more entertaining then BF3. Guys you shouldnt take politics so serious.......its to damn funny to guys like me because I'm just gonna feed the flames no matter what.......Some men just wanna watch the world burn.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn, I wish I wouldn't have missed that.  Good times....good times.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Damn, I wish I wouldn't have missed that.  Good times....good times.



It was classic. Found out a certain member CANNOT hold his beer and other one was a communist and didn't even know it!  Or course me feeding one side with BS fanning the flames didn't help......but what do you expect? lol


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just wanted to say listing to two members talk about politics Friday night on TS and one rage out so bad they logged off was FAR more entertaining then BF3. Guys you shouldnt take politics so serious.......its to damn funny to guys like me because I'm just gonna feed the flames no matter what.......Some men just wanna watch the world burn.



 Yeah I figured as much !



TheMailMan78 said:


> It was classic. Found out a certain member CANNOT hold his beer and other one was a communist and didn't even know it!  Or course me feeding one side with BS fanning the flames didn't help......but what do you expect? lol


You just found that out ? I just don't know when to stop But I don't ever leave my house so no harm no foul. By the way I don't think you were the one firing people up the most. The other who seemed to have a few beers in him was pretty obnoxious  It is all good though. Even if it fires me up at the moment I get over it fairly quick. I needed to go to bed anyway



MT Alex said:


> Damn, I wish I wouldn't have missed that.  Good times....good times.



It was pretty late ! Mailman must of watched the sunrise.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 18, 2012)

How the hell do I use this. I have these as my settings, yet I join games that have no one in them 
-_____-.  Is there a server browser of any kind? 0.o







Add me to the club btw XD

Could you guys upload your settings, I primarily like rush/conquest (from bcbf2) and I like servers with 30+ players, thanks


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2012)

click the "refresh and save filter", then scroll down. Servers taht match will be lsited below. the list can be sorted by name, palyters, ping, map, etc, just click the heading at the top of the column you want the list sorted by.


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 18, 2012)

[yt]blw3DwzIQIk&list=UUXN76fKLJUFeMK12fAN5Gug&index=40&feature=plcp[/yt]
[yt]YjCChK5-e8U&list=UUXN76fKLJUFeMK12fAN5Gug&index=39&feature=plcp[/yt] and check out some of his other videos some great tricks and tips watching a lot of his pro tips has increased my accuracy in one game by 1.2% and really helped me stay alive longer and get more points


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmm Commie = Dave?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm Commie = Dave?



Nope it is a Southerner actually ! He ain't no commie he just has opposing outlooks. You know everything is either labeled Commie , Socialist, or Liberal when bumping heads with the right. 
Just like the left labels everyone on the right, rightwing nut jobs , teabaggers, and rednecks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nope it is a Southerner actually !



A Southerner from originally from NY isnt a Southerner. Hes just a lost Yankee.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> [yt]blw3DwzIQIk&list=UUXN76fKLJUFeMK12fAN5Gug&index=40&feature=plcp[/yt]
> [yt]YjCChK5-e8U&list=UUXN76fKLJUFeMK12fAN5Gug&index=39&feature=plcp[/yt] and check out some of his other videos some great tricks and tips watching a lot of his pro tips has increased my accuracy in one game by 1.2% and really helped me stay alive longer and get more points



Cool
Great guide! Will see if it helps my accuracy...


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A Southerner from originally from NY isnt a Southerner. Hes just a lost Yankee.


 Still mad about that War aren't you


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm Commie = Dave?



Funny you'd think that. Not surprising though, considering, well, it's you.





I wasn't even present.


Crazy re-installed today after uninstalling 2 days ago...or was it just yesterday?. Mailman's post with the pics earlier this week could NOT be more accurate.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Funny you'd think that. Not surprising though, considering, well, it's you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone kept asking if you had dropped by so you were missed if that makes you feel better


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Crazy re-installed today after uninstalling 2 days ago...or was it just yesterday?. Mailman's post with the pics earlier this week could NOT be more accurate.



I'll be damned, you're right.  He's playing right now.  Too bad it's family time or I'd log on and heckle him.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'll be damned, you're right.  He's playing right now.  Too bad it's family time or I'd log on and heckle him.



I love, hate relationship


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2012)

Well Dave not really sure what "...it's you" means but anyway you were just my best guess amongst the TS regulars (and I was kinda kidding anyway) tho I think I figured it out now and can only groan.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 19, 2012)

Umm I get BF3.exe has stopped working. Game freezes and loops sound, once crashed I'm using 2.5GB so I can't be maxing my ram. I'm gonna try these. Anyone know any fixes..?

Open the following: My Computer > C:\ drive > Windows > SysWOW64 Find the following files and follow the below steps for each file: PnkBstrA.exe, PnkBstrB.exe

Right click
Properties
Compatibility tab
Check "Run this program in compatibility mode for:"
Select "Windows XP (Service Pack 3)" from the drop down
Check "Run this program as an administrator" (at the bottom)
Click the Apply button
Click the OK button
Close the folder
Try running the game before completing the next steps. If you still encounter problems, try the following:

Open your Battlefield 3 install directory. On my system, it's the following: My Computer > C:\ drive > Program Files (x86) > Origin Games > Battlefield 3

Find the following file and follow the below steps: bf3.exe

Right click
Properties
Compatibility tab
Check "Run this program as an administrator" (at the bottom)
Click the Apply button
Click the OK button
DON'T close the folder just yet
Try running the game before completing the next steps. If you still encounter problems, try the following:

Go back to your Battlefield 3 install directory that you should still have open:

Right click bf3.exe again
Properties
Compatibility tab
Check "Run this program in compatibility mode for:"
Select "Windows XP (Service Pack 3)" from the drop down
Click the Apply button
Click the OK button
Close all windows

I'm about to try the second one and I'll get back to you, couldn't find the first folder in my windows folder 0.o


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 19, 2012)

Just realised in the original post way way back it says

"Will BF3 support the xbox 360 gamepad for the PC version?"
The answer is yes, if that post still gets updated 

Also which maps on Back to Karkand have any air vehicles?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 19, 2012)

Started playing again today since I got my mic back. I forgot how much fun BF3 is!

I like how crazy is the only one who has these problems. I wonder if he has ever thought to wonder that the reason his hit reg sucks is because of his fail internet? Seeing how the hit detection is client based.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Umm I get BF3.exe has stopped working. Game freezes and loops sound, once crashed I'm using 2.5GB so I can't be maxing my ram. I'm gonna try these. Anyone know any fixes..?
> 
> Open the following: My Computer > C:\ drive > Windows > SysWOW64 Find the following files and follow the below steps for each file: PnkBstrA.exe, PnkBstrB.exe
> 
> ...




or just look at your OC, specifically, your RAM stability. people always look to software, when i find its almost always hardware (with the exception of punkbuster issues)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 19, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Started playing again today since I got my mic back. I forgot how much fun BF3 is!
> 
> I like how crazy is the only one who has these problems. I wonder if he has ever thought to wonder that the reason his hit reg sucks is because of his fail internet? Seeing how the hit detection is client based.



its only client based to an extent jackass

in Bad Company 2 it went from 2 way aka if im in ME and servers in GA it was 1600miles round trip for hit detection 

BF3 its 800 from client to server then from server to enemies client then from their client back to server then back to me

that means

so if the guy im shooting at is also in ME its 3200 miles the data packet has to travel, so its still fucking fail.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Umm I get BF3.exe has stopped working. Game freezes and loops sound, once crashed I'm using 2.5GB so I can't be maxing my ram. I'm gonna try these. Anyone know any fixes..?
> 
> Open the following: My Computer > C:\ drive > Windows > SysWOW64 Find the following files and follow the below steps for each file: PnkBstrA.exe, PnkBstrB.exe
> 
> ...




IMO, when BF3 was reviewed for multi GPU setups. anything more then 2 cards (i see you have 3xGTS 250's) was extremely buggy with the game often to the point where it rendered the game totally unplayable.

If you can afford it - I recommend selling up and getting 2x570's or just one 7950.

dual and tripple card configs are just for bling and E-peen. Most people would recommend going with one single powerful card instead of the crossfire or SLi route to save the hassle of dealing with crossfire/SLi related issues such as microstuttering or texture glitching etc etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its only client based to an extent jackass
> 
> in Bad Company 2 it went from 2 way aka if im in ME and servers in GA it was 1600miles round trip for hit detection
> 
> ...



Q to da Q!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

Mailman what kind of framerates do you get with your 570 and what rez and setting do you run?  I'm going to start saving for a new GPU, not sure what I want yet. I prefer to stay under $400 though. The Powercolor 6870x2 is down to $350 now, but may not last  long enough before I have that much saved. I could sell my back up gamer and get a real nice card, but having a back up machine is hard to part with. Never know when the main one may go down.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Still mad about that War aren't you



Not really. We had a better K/D ratio then the North. I mean we had better stats all around. Problem was no one would drop any ammo and General Lee rage quit because of it.



boise49ers said:


> Mailman what kind of framerates do you get with your 570 and what rez and setting do you run?  I'm going to start saving for a new GPU, not sure what I want yet. I prefer to stay under $400 though. The Powercolor 6870x2 is down to $350 now, but may not last  long enough before I have that much saved. I could sell my back up gamer and get a real nice card, but having a back up machine is hard to part with. Never know when the main one may go down.


 I run it really well but I have a far better CPU then you man. However if you get a 570 you should be able to run everything maxed out on high with a few ultra setting thrown in. If you get one like mine prepare for a little sag. (See below) HOWEVER if I were you I would wait a little while longer to see what the Kepler mid-range will bring. Also you need to change out that PSU man before you do anything. What you got is KILLING your rig slowly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Mailman what kind of framerates do you get with your 570 and what rez and setting do you run?  I'm going to start saving for a new GPU, not sure what I want yet. I prefer to stay under $400 though. The Powercolor 6870x2 is down to $350 now, but may not last  long enough before I have that much saved. I could sell my back up gamer and get a real nice card, but having a back up machine is hard to part with. Never know when the main one may go down.



I have herd that the 6870x2 is a basket case with the drivers. You would be better off finding a used GTX 580 on the forums or pickup a new 7870 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I run it really well but I have a far better CPU then you man. However if you get a 570 you should be able to run everything maxed out on high with a few ultra setting thrown in. If you get one like mine prepare for a little sag. (See below) HOWEVER if I were you I would wait a little while longer to see what the Kepler mid-range will bring. Also *you need to change out that PSU man before you do anything. What you got is KILLING your rig slowly.*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120318/IMG_2073.jpg



I must disagree with you mailman, I had a ultra LSP650 and that thing lasted over two deployments to iraq in 130 deg weather under a 8800GTS 640 and GTX 8800 Ultra (Power hogs) along with a pentium D 805 Oced to 4Ghz.

The thing went through 3 120MM fans and the last one killed it cause the friend I sold it too didn't realize the fan had quit again and overheated it. I have to say again IT WAS BATTLE TESTED HAHAHAHAH


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have herd that the 6870x2 is a basket case with the drivers. You would be better off finding a used GTX 580 on the forums or pickup a new 7870
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree. Crossfire sucks in general. Also have you seen the ripple on one of those Ultra PSU's?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have herd that the 6870x2 is a basket case with the drivers. You would be better off finding a used GTX 580 on the forums or pickup a new 7870



Yeah I was leaning towards the 7870 ! MM can you explain in a little more detail why the Ultra is slowing killing my machine. Does it cause hardware damage or something? If so I guess that better be first on my list. I'll probably upgrade the CPU and board by the end of summer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Crossfire sucks in general. *Also have you seen the ripple on one of those Ultra PSU's?*



Hmmm maybe I just got a good one out of the batch?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm maybe I just got a good one out of the batch?



the ripple wont cause instability, it just causes VRM's to wear out faster than they normally would. good cause of early hardware death - in some cases, people replace their hardware many times keeping the same PSU, and just blame the brand for 'being shitty' without realising that they're killing it by using a crap PSU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> the ripple wont cause instability, it just causes VRM's to wear out faster than they normally would. good cause of early hardware death - in some cases, people replace their hardware many times keeping the same PSU, and just blame the brand for 'being shitty' without realising that they're killing it by using a crap PSU.



Hmmm Never had a single bit of hardware to go out on it after 4 years of constant use. After the 2yrs 3months in iraq, It was moved over to a Xeon 3430 quad Oced to 4Ghz along with the 8800Ultra, and a full water loop with no issues. 

But like I said, I may have just gotten a good batch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I was leaning towards the 7870 ! MM can you explain in a little more detail why the Ultra is slowing killing my machine. Does it cause hardware damage or something? If so I guess that better be first on my list. I'll probably upgrade the CPU and board by the end of summer.


Power "noise" man. For example the TX750 is regarded to be a "better" PSU then a Ultra. However this is its "noise". 





A good PSU should read like this.





I'm sorry man but the PSU is the most IMPORTANT part of any computer. I never knew why people go cheap on it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm Never had a single bit of hardware to go out on it after 4 years of constant use. After the 2yrs 3months in iraq, It was moved over to a Xeon 3430 quad Oced to 4Ghz along with the 8800Ultra, and a full water loop with no issues.
> 
> But like I said, I may have just gotten a good batch.



with my old OCZ, its ripple only went up to crap levels after a certain load was reached. if your normal load (non gaming, for example) is under that threshold, then it wont kill it too fast.

basically, its a terribad idea to run a PSU thats known to have lots of ripple, but we're derailing this thread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

Its funny, I am having a hard time finding reviews for either the 650/750?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm maybe I just got a good one out of the batch?



I've had mine for 2 years and never had any hardware go out. I know the Ultra I had before it was a POS though. I think it was a 650. It was half the price of this one and had far less protection built into it. OK done back to BF3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I've had mine for 2 years and never had any hardware go out. I know the Ultra I had before it was a POS though. I think it was a 650. It was half the price of this one and had far less protection built into it. OK done back to BF3



Well my point was if you are going to a fermi card like a 570 you better be damn sure your PSU can take it. Fermi will test it.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well my point was if you are going to a fermi card like a 570 you better be damn sure your PSU can take it. Fermi will test it.



Gotcha ! the 7870 handles BF3 almost as well as a 580 
and uses 25 watts more than my 6870. When I do a new 
build I will get a better PSU. Especially if I go Intel.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2012)

Idaho I could not be happier with my GTX 480 for $200ish allowing me to run 4x AA and damn near Ultra at 1920x1200. While it does dip to like 35 at times in BF3 it never feels like it's struggling whereas my technically faster 6850 Crossfire did (and with only 2X AA and High). Probably because all my newer games are using almost all the 1.5GB vram; knew I needed more than I had. That's the real key to making this card the awesome value that it is right now. A 570 only has 1280MB, for example.

P.S. I heard more about what happened on the TS the other night and I'd like to say I Think I side with "the Commie" you fucking redneck toolboxes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Idaho I could not be happier with my GTX 480 for $200ish allowing me to run 4x AA and damn near Ultra at 1920x1200. While it does dip to like 35 at times in BF3 it never feels like it's struggling whereas my technically faster 6850 Crossfire did (and with only 2X AA and High). Probably because all my newer games are using almost all the 1.5GB vram; knew I needed more than I had. That's the real key to making this card the awesome value that it is right now. A 570 only has 1280MB, for example.
> 
> P.S. I heard more about what happened on the TS the other night and I'd like to say I Think I side with "the Commie" you fucking redneck toolboxes.



Glad to hear you side with Rubber Ducky. It explains a lot. 



boise49ers said:


> Gotcha ! the 7870 handles BF3 almost as well as a 580
> and uses 25 watts more than my 6870. When I do a new
> build I will get a better PSU. Especially if I go Intel.



Intels draw way less power then AMD man.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Intels draw way less power then AMD man.



Really ! Well then if I stay with an AMD card and go intel that would be safest then wouldn't it ? 
Which kind of was the plan any how. Mussels is gonna pop us if we keep this up though so I'm done about the cards and psu.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Really ! Well then if I stay with an AMD card and go intel that would be safest then wouldn't it ?
> Which kind of was the plan any how. Mussels is gonna pop us if we keep this up though so I'm done about the cards and psu.



We are talking about getting you a stable rig for BF3 in a clubhouse based off of BF3. Doubt he will hit us with anything. He would have to hit everyone over at the UK clubhouse too. We just cant do PURE PSU talk. Thats what he was warning us about and I agree.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We are talking about getting you a stable rig for BF3 in a clubhouse based off of BF3. Doubt he will hit us with anything. He would have to hit everyone over at the UK clubhouse too. We just cant do PURE PSU talk. Thats what he was warning us about and I agree.



OK ! I'm stable with what I have I just need better frame rates at 1080p. I'm running at 1680x1050 on medium setting right now and if I set it any higher there is huge drop off. I can unload into some one and they just pop me a couple times and I'm toast. I know I suck, but I can tell the difference every time I bump it up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> OK ! I'm stable with what I have I just need better frame rates at 1080p. I'm running at 1680x1050 on medium setting right now and if I set it any higher there is huge drop off. I can unload into some one and they just pop me a couple times and I'm toast. I know I suck, but I can tell the difference every time I bump it up.



My suggestion is...

1. Get a better PSU. You can get a good one for less then $120 with the right sale.
2. Wait for Kepler. See the results and reassess your budget then.

No need to jump the gun.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought a GTX570 the other week.. I've not had time to play with it yet, but when I do I'll try to get some numbers up with it against my GTX480.  But I would still do what TheMailMan78 said and wait... I just checked and the GTX570 I bought the other week is $40 dollars cheaper this week @ the Egg! So, yea i'd wait... hehehe


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I bought a GTX570 the other week.. I've not had time to play with it yet, but when I do I'll try to get some numbers up with it against my GTX480.  But I would still do what TheMailMan78 said and wait... I just checked and the GTX570 I bought the other week is $40 dollars cheaper this week @ the Egg! So, yea i'd wait... hehehe



My 560TI 2GB OCed to its max clocks is alittle over a stock 570 but the 570 would be a better buy cause they OC very well I have read.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah unless you were to buy a 480 which really can't drop in price much more anyway for awhile then you should probably just wait a bit. Bad, uncertain time to buy a new GPU generally though thats about to change.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 19, 2012)

My advice would be also to wait for the kepler 670, that would be probably also a GK104 with some things disabled. My estimate si that it will battle with the 7950 hopefully at the 7870 price.

If you can't wait, although I think it's overpriced, a 7870 will do the trick, it's like 8% faster than a GTX570, consumes half the power and overclocks like a champ. But don't expect to give you 60FPS locked on ULTRA preset. I'm not a competitive player and like the beauty of BF3 graphics so I play with ULTRA preset 4xMSAA, Vsync on and all the glory with my slightly OCed 570 and I get a solid 45-50 FPS even 60s on less demanding maps on my monitor's native res which is 1680x1050.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> My advice would be also to wait for the kepler 670, that would be probably also a GK104 with some things disabled. My estimate si that it will battle with the 7950 hopefully at the 7870 price.
> 
> If you can't wait, although I think it's overpriced, a 7870 will do the trick, it's like 8% faster than a GTX570, consumes half the power and overclocks like a champ. But don't expect to give you 60FPS locked on ULTRA preset. I'm not a competitive player and like the beauty of BF3 graphics so I play with ULTRA preset 4xMSAA, Vsync on and all the glory with my slightly OCed 570 and I get a solid 45-50 FPS even 60s on less demanding maps on my monitor's native res which is 1680x1050.



Cough......drivers suck......cough.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Cough......drivers suck......cough.



Well, never had a problem but then again, never had an ATI card. OK, I had a 9600.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Well, never had a problem but then again, never had an ATI card. OK, I had a 9600.



Been using ATI since the first "Rage" card in my 6500/300 PowerPC Mac.......and yeah ever since then its been a crap shoot for the most part. Nothing really bad however. Not until lately. Since 11.11 they have been junk. Since they got the new driver team they have become CRAP. I won't go back to ATI until they get thier shit together.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Been using ATI since the first "Rage" card in my 6500/300 PowerPC Mac.......and yeah ever since then its been a crap shoot for the most part. Nothing really bad however. Not until lately. Since 11.11 they have been junk. Since they got the new driver team they have become CRAP. I won't go back to ATI until they get thier shit together.



I did some research and it looks like the 670 is going to be around $500. Kind of steep. Yeah I think it is to early to make the move. It'll take me awhile to save the money any way so I'll hold out and see what looks good in a couple months. I really haven't had any ATI driver issues though since the first release of BF3. The 12's have been very stable for me. Thanks for all the input fella's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I did some research and it looks like the 670 is going to be around $500. Kind of steep. Yeah I think it is to early to make the move. It'll take me awhile to save the money any way so I'll hold out and see what looks good in a couple months. I really haven't had any ATI driver issues though since the first release of BF3. The 12's have been very stable for me. Thanks for all the input fella's.



I doubt the 670 will be 500 bones. That makes zero sense.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2012)

The MSAA in BF3 simply runs better with less of a hit on an Nvidia card too. I saw that reported in benches and it sure seems to be the case in my experience now that Ive tried both (granted equal amounts of memory would make it more of an apples-to-apples comparison between my 6850s and my 480 but still).


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The MSAA in BF3 simply runs better with less of a hit on an Nvidia card too. I saw that reported in benches and it sure seems to be the case in my experience now that Ive tried both (granted equal amounts of memory would make it more of an apples-to-apples comparison between my 6850s and my 480 but still).



Yeah I run a GTX460SE on my Athlon Quad core and 
it runs really well considering the processor and 4 GB of DDR2.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2012)

This just happened. Joined with like 200 tickets left aswell


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> This just happened. Joined with like 200 tickets left aswell
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120319/Untitled.jpg



You must of had a great hiding place.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2012)

I was in the coach on Metro and they were trying to break out. Found a really nice view point and just kept killing their snipers. They saw me after the 10th kill, but just weren't as quick


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I tried going back to the graphics tab to see the pictures similar to boise49ers' signature, but that tab seems to not load the graphics anymore. Is it just my computer not loading it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> I was in the coach on Metro and they were trying to break out. Found a really nice view point and just kept killing their snipers. They saw me after the 10th kill, but just weren't as quick



You would have got stabbed if I was playing.....or RPG.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You would have got stabbed if I was playing.....or RPG.



No, no i wouldn't.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> No, no i wouldn't.



No one gets that kinda scores against TPU players man unless they are hacking which I know you don't. You put Dave, Alex, Brandon, Reayth, Highway, Crazy (when hes not being emo) Erocker (When hes not flying the USS Star Ship Penis) and me on the other team you WILL get stabbed or shot multiple times.

Its just a mathematical fact. Just ask One Moar about the rape we gave him the other night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No one gets that kinda scores against TPU players man unless they are hacking which I know you don't. You put Dave, Alex, Brandon, Reayth, Highway, Crazy (when hes not being emo) Erocker (When hes not flying the USS Star Ship Penis) and me on the other team you WILL get stabbed or shot multiple times.
> 
> Its just a mathematical fact. *Just ask One Moar about the rape we gave him the other night.*



I loled! We did rick roll his ass!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No one gets that kinda scores against TPU players man unless they are hacking which I know you don't. You put Dave, Alex, Brandon, Reayth, Highway, Crazy (when hes not being emo) Erocker (When hes not flying the USS Star Ship Penis) and me on the other team you WILL get stabbed or shot multiple times.
> 
> Its just a mathematical fact. Just ask One Moar about the rape we gave him the other night.



They might provide me with a challenge, yes. But you suck.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> They might provide me with a challenge, yes. But you suck.



Haters gonna hate. Join us one night on TS so we may have a crack at.....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> Hey guys,
> I tried going back to the graphics tab to see the pictures similar to boise49ers' signature, but that tab seems to not load the graphics anymore. Is it just my computer not loading it?



Working fine here...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Haters gonna hate. Join us one night on TS so we may have a crack at.....
> 
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/228/dat.jpg



I would if i had a headset and the time difference wasn't a ball ache.


----------



## XNine (Mar 19, 2012)

should be on tomorrow night, hoping to squad up and melt faces.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 19, 2012)

Managed to get hold of BF3 from Origin for £19.99 

running 2880x1800 res on my 2048x1152 monitor and my GTX 570  just going to do some comparisons of FPS with fraps at custom res and native to see what the hit is


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> They might provide me with a challenge, yes. But you suck.


 !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 20, 2012)

Noice! 



> NOTICE We are rolling out several backend updates as we lay the groundwork for the upcoming patch. We will keep you advised and provide dates ASAP. Online services for PC, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3 will be going offline March 20th at 9 AM UTC / 1 AM PST until 10 AM UTC / 2 AM PST. Battlefield 3 online multiplayer and the Battlelog services will be unavailable during this time.






NdMk2o1o said:


> running 2880x1800 res on my 2048x1152 monitor and my GTX 570



So how does that work exactly? That sounds an odd native res too offhand; know nothing about this "Syncmaster" line though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys if you haven't already.. Please stop by and check out the *New! BF3 Browser Utility v1.2* here! and let me know what you think! 



Spoiler: Screen Shots



*Main Screen*





*Auto Refresh*





*About*







Also, I'll be adding this browser feature into the next *BF3 Config Utilitiy* version!


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Boy I sure hope they fix the servers. Some fucked up shit! I tell you!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 20, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Honestly i dont think it exists.. i would show it if i had it... but i do have a nice one of me completely missing the knife on chaotic. if you have any ideas for music or type of video i should do next i would appreciate it.. and i have to be able to use the music legaly no Youtube copyright BLah BLah BLAH
> 
> Edit: and i never noticed that the play button fits in the Holo Scope +2 Internets too me



Does that include my hall of 'esplozions?



TheMailMan78 said:


> No one gets that kinda scores against TPU players man unless they are hacking which I know you don't. You put Dave, Alex, Brandon, Reayth, Highway, Crazy (when hes not being emo) Erocker (When hes not flying the USS Star Ship Penis) and me on the other team you WILL get stabbed or shot multiple times.
> 
> Its just a mathematical fact. Just ask One Moar about the rape we gave him the other night.



Don't include me anymore? :'(


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Erocker (When hes not flying the USS Star Ship Penis)



LMFAO!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol all the qq here.
I need to start playing with you guys again.
Where's Reayth I need to take his tags some more.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 20, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Don't include me anymore? :'(



Ur not the only one lol


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey i was left out as well.... i get very committed to killing somebody. ask chaotic i took a ton of C4 and bullets to the face to get my revenge. and i may have the C4 stairway of doom Chaotic but not sure too much video to go through i may have lost that during the big purge.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 20, 2012)

Thoughts?

Battlefield 3: The Definitive ECM Guide


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 20, 2012)

so here is my next project im working on.. this is some of the progress that i have made but i have hit a wall of creativity with this video and song.... any ideas would be great
[yt]3nYzUWKNfCk&feature=youtu.be[/yt]
The video was rerecorded over and so there is a bit of delay... But trust me the knifes and the shots are synced up perfectly.....


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 20, 2012)

'Update in progress, check back soon soldier' 

ARRRRGGGH!!!

Ive had no internet for 2 weeks and AT THIS EXACT moment they decide to update. My luck in life in a nutshell.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Noice!
> So how does that work exactly? That sounds an odd native res too offhand; know nothing about this "Syncmaster" line though.



It's called down sampling, this is a method to basically render the game at a higher resolution (2880x1800 in my case) and scale it down to fit your screen. 

There's quite a good guide on the Guru 3d forums here: 
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325 

This can be done with an NVIDIA card in the driver setting: custom resolution, ATI doesn't have the same feature


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Don't include me anymore? :'(


Who dat ?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 20, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It's called down sampling, this is a method to basically render the game at a higher resolution (2880x1800 in my case) and scale it down to fit your screen.
> 
> There's quite a good guide on the Guru 3d forums here:
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325
> ...



Thats how AA works.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 20, 2012)

Scrizz said:


> Ur not the only one lol



seriously.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2012)

People I havent seen on TS in a month no longer count. lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 20, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Thats how AA works.



AA uses a similar technique on edges not on everything afaik


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 20, 2012)

Uh isn't that just how "Supersample" AA works (and why it's IQ and perf hit are greater)? Though I'm no expert here; other AA algorithms may use this "downsample" method but Im pretty certain they all don't.


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like it may be worth a visit to the TPU server.


Anyone running a GTX 580? If so what are your video settings and what FPS are you getting? 
I have my 2600k @ 4800MHz and my GTX 580 at 900MHz core clock...  @1680x1050 

with Ultra settings with Vsync on and 4xAA. lowest rate was 40fps. 
http://youtu.be/K9svEMlZfrc 

here is auto settings 1 ultra/ rest highs. lowest fps was 50. 
http://youtu.be/abKDNlaOqAk uploading right now.

Just curious if this is comparable.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats pretty beefy hardware for less than 1080P. 1920x1200 all Ultra except shadows and 4x AA w/ CPU at 4Ghz and GTX 480 at 800 Mhz I get a min of about 35. But it never feels like it's struggling surely partly due to enough vram (averages over 1400MB used).


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Sounds like it may be worth a visit to the TPU server.
> 
> 
> Anyone running a GTX 580? If so what are your video settings and what FPS are you getting?
> ...



Very similar to yesterdays post about a GTX 570


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thats pretty beefy hardware for less than 1080P. 1920x1200 all Ultra except shadows and 4x AA w/ CPU at 4Ghz and GTX 480 at 800 Mhz I get a min of about 35. But it never feels like it's struggling surely partly due to enough vram (averages over 1400MB used).



Monitors on the list... However certain things in a case can be changed out without the wife freaking out... New monitor shows up and well...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great looking FPS numbers! I get around 50-70 on medium with 2xMSAA and 16XAF but high I get 45-65 FPS with same settings.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> LMFAO!



You can't even quote right.


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You can't even quote right.



LOL! Yes I can!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 20, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Monitors on the list... However certain things in a case can be changed out without the wife freaking out... New monitor shows up and well...



Well, you probably saw this already but I'll leave it here anyway...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162310


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2012)

HAHA yea!


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAHA yea!
> 
> http://www.geekologie.com/2010/04/26/starship-meaterprise.jpg


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 20, 2012)

To boldly go where no processed meat product has gone before!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys! Has anyone tried my *BF3 Browser Utility*? If so then how do you like it and what would you like to see added to it? If not then GO GET IT..lol  hehehe


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! Has anyone tried my *BF3 Browser Utility*? If so then how do you like it and what would you like to see added to it? If not then GO GET IT..lol  hehehe



MW will this just update my old version of should I uninstall it ?
Oop's thought it was an updated config. utility.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> MW will this just update my old version of should I uninstall it ?
> Oop's thought it was an updated config. utility.



Nope this is a new utility. This utility is a low memory usage browser built for battlelog. With any of my utilities all you have to do is just delete the old one and download and use the new one. They are just single executable files.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! Has anyone tried my *BF3 Browser Utility*? If so then how do you like it and what would you like to see added to it? If not then GO GET IT..lol  hehehe



I use it almost exclusively, and find it very handy.  I'm not worried about something that uses low resources, but I really like the auto refresh option.  I leave it open on my second monitor, along with my hardware monitors while I play.  

Thanks again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

No body on TS after I have been drinking tonight? What a waste!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Nope this is a new utility. This utility is a low memory usage browser built for battlelog. With any of my utilities all you have to do is just delete the old one and download and use the new one. They are just single executable files.



Tried to DL it a couple days ago and it gave a a .NET framework error. At the time I thought, oh well, and just today realized I have not updated in quite a while. 

Anyway, using your utility now and I must say it is very good. Thank you!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I use it almost exclusively, and find it very handy.  I'm not worried about something that uses low resources, but I really like the auto refresh option.  I leave it open on my second monitor, along with my hardware monitors while I play.
> 
> Thanks again



Thanks MT Alex! and Thanks for the great idea to put it into the  "BF3 Browser Utility"!   



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Tried to DL it a couple days ago and it gave a a .NET framework error. At the time I thought, oh well, and just today realized I have not updated in quite a while.
> 
> Anyway, using your utility now and I must say it is very good. Thank you!!



Thanks you!  and Yea, I need to add that as a requirement on the OP.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> No body on TS after I have been drinking tonight? What a waste!



I'll probably be on in a bit. No politic's though 
Tired of arguing with rednecks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be on in a bit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> No body on TS after I have been drinking tonight? What a waste!



Maybe that's why!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! Has anyone tried my *BF3 Browser Utility*? If so then how do you like it and what would you like to see added to it? If not then GO GET IT..lol  hehehe



I want to but I don't really see the point... what advantages do I gain from using your software over my browser?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 21, 2012)

U F GL Y

UFGLY

lol
xD


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I want to but I don't really see the point... what advantages do I gain from using your software over my browser?



That's a good question. My *BF3 Browser Utility* is built for battlelog, you push home and it takes you to the battlelog login. It's a low memory usage browser _(You have 8gb so that's not a big deal to you, but for some it is)_. It has a built in *"Auto Refresh"* feature for people that have 2 or more monitors to put it on one, and game on another. It has a kickass *"About"* page..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Maybe that's why!



Why??? Im a nice drunk! I love killing shit when not in the sober state. By the looks of it last night, I was going a good job with it on one map. I went 8/3 with smoke launcher ALONE!



Scrizz said:


> U F GL Y
> 
> UFGLY
> 
> ...



LOL I know, I cannot pronounce it when we are in TS so I just call him FUGLY HAHAHA


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why??? Im a nice drunk! I love killing shit when not in the sober state. By the looks of it last night, I was going a good job with it on one map. I went 8/3 with smoke launcher ALONE!
> LOL I know, I cannot pronounce it when we are in TS so I just call him FUGLY HAHAHA



I sucked badly as usual. I think I'll try again tonight maybe. I get discouraged though. I need 2 more Ace Squad ribbon for the medal. I may do it with my back up gamer. It has a really nice monitor now. It's a Craigslist 22" Acer, but it looks a lot better then my $400 LG. Really nice color. 
The 27" just looks kind of washed out. Maybe because it is larger. Not sure. Tired of trying to adjust it to get the picture to look the way I want it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2012)

Acer monitors are nice. I've been very happy with mine, and I now hate the two Samsungs I have to use at work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had a acer 21.5 and IMO it sucked but it was a 1440x900 DVI TS panel. I now have a 1920x1080 TS panel that looks very good. Wished I could afford the monitor erocker just picked up.


----------



## happy (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
So I don't know if you guys have this problem or if it is just my GTX 460, but the graphics on mines seem to be slow meaning that the highly detailed graphics only show up when I walk close to an object.  When I am running let's say in the Canal map the the scratches and bumps on walls only begin to show up if I walk in a direction that is in my peripheral vision.  Is this just my GPU or does this happen to all?  
Thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

If it is the 768MB version than I am almost positive you are running out of Vram. Honestly there is nothing much you can do unless you turn down to around medium with NO extras.


----------



## happy (Mar 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If it is the 768MB version than I am almost positive you are running out of Vram. Honestly there is nothing much you can do unless you turn down to around medium with NO extras.



It's a Gigabyte OC 1GB GTX 460.  The settings are also set to default medium settings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

happy said:


> It's a Gigabyte OC 1GB GTX 460.  The settings are also set to default medium settings.



What other settings do you have enabled? Anything running in the back ground?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If it is the 768MB version than I am almost positive you are running out of Vram. Honestly there is nothing much you can do unless you turn down to around medium with NO extras.



Well with this game that's always a great "place to look" (and one people don't often think of first) and he could be running out of vram esp as he's got only 768 on 1080P...but those settings are pretty low and I think the objects popping in and out is just related to that. Use GPU-Z to monitor how much vram you are using...

Happy what happened to your 6950?


----------



## happy (Mar 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well with this game that's always a great "place to look" (and one people don't often think of first) and he could be running out of vram esp as he's got only 768 on 1080P...but those settings are pretty low and I think the objects popping in and out is just related to that. Use GPU-Z to monitor how much vram you are using...
> 
> Happy what happened to your 6950?



That is an old system spec (Sorry about that).  I should update it.  But here is the system spec I have right now.

GPU: GTX 460 OC 1GB
RAM: 4GB 1333mhz
CPU: i3-2120
Screen Resolution (Max): 1280x1024

So I think the GTX 460 should have enough power to run at least medium settings on that resolution without a problem.  I don't know why it's like that.  Also when I play BF3, I really have nothing running.  The computer only has BF3 and a few other games but no huge applications and really nothing else running.

@brandonwh64: By background you mean other programs running?  If yes, then I absolutely have nothing running.

Thanks


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2012)

Battlefield subscription service talk?

http://battlefield3community.com/f80/dice-considering-subscription-services-battlefield-series-1459/

If this happens everyone will flee and go to CoD even though CoD sucks haha. Battlefield will go down the shitter.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2012)

happy said:


> Hi guys,
> So I don't know if you guys have this problem or if it is just my GTX 460, but the graphics on mines seem to be slow meaning that the highly detailed graphics only show up when I walk close to an object.  When I am running let's say in the Canal map the the scratches and bumps on walls only begin to show up if I walk in a direction that is in my peripheral vision.  Is this just my GPU or does this happen to all?
> Thanks.



I have one and considering the machine it is in, it runs really good. It is in my specs. I had to put in the newest driver though because it would randomly crash on BF3. What are your settings ? If you are low that will happen. I noticed that with both cards. Things would pop up out the blue, Rocks, Trash, Brush.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Battlefield subscription service talk?
> 
> http://battlefield3community.com/f80/dice-considering-subscription-services-battlefield-series-1459/
> 
> If this happens everyone will flee and go to CoD even though CoD sucks haha. Battlefield will go down the shitter.



Thats kinda old news man. DICE has been tossing that around for a while now.


----------



## happy (Mar 21, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I have one and considering the machine it is in, it runs really good. It is in my specs. I had to put in the newest driver though because it would randomly crash on BF3. What are your settings ? If you are low that will happen. I noticed that with both cards. Things would pop up out the blue, Rocks, Trash, Brush.



I am using the default medium settings for BF3. I haven't encountered any things popping up out of the blue.  Possibly that is a lag issue?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

Who said you couldn't use defib to kill people! LOL


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Who said you couldn't use defib to kill people! LOL



Fly thru the air with the greatest of ease


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I sucked badly as usual. I think I'll try again tonight maybe. I get discouraged though. I need 2 more Ace Squad ribbon for the medal. I may do it with my back up gamer. It has a really nice monitor now. It's a Craigslist 22" Acer, but it looks a lot better then my $400 LG. Really nice color.
> The 27" just looks kind of washed out. Maybe because it is larger. Not sure. Tired of trying to adjust it to get the picture to look the way I want it.



Wow figure out it was my pixel setting on my ATI card for the 27" LG. 
It looks better than I ever seen it. Nice !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Wow figure out it was my pixel setting on my ATI card for the 27" LG.
> It looks better than I ever seen it. Nice !



pixel setting?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> pixel setting?



It is on the display settings. I will have to wait until I get home and look at CCC and see what the actual setting is called. I set it to like 4:4:4 RGB or something like that. Made my blacks really black and brightened up all the color. Looks great now. After a year or hating the look of it mainly do to back light bleed I think. Now I feel like I chose the right Monitor/TV . The blacks were kind of gray and the color wasn't very good.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Who said you couldn't use defib to kill people! LOL


I hate defib hitbox as well


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> pixel setting?



only shows up for HDMI devices.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

Mussels said:


> only shows up for HDMI devices.



Yeah it is hooked up thru HDMI.
Man what a difference.It really 
improved the picture when 
viewed from angles too.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 22, 2012)

The announcement of the announcement...

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Hopefully I´ll be able to drop the patch date tomorrow."


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> The announcement of the announcement...
> 
> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Hopefully I´ll be able to drop the patch date tomorrow."



Sweet, I just hope they don't mess with the VAL except for the extended mags


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Sweet, I just hope they don't mess with the VAL except for the extended mags



Me neither but I assume that when they add the extended mags, they will nerf the acc as well


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me neither but I assume that when they add the extended mags, they will nerf the acc as well



Yep that is what me and my son figure too. :shadedshu
I say give it 5 extra and leave the acc alone.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I will have to wait until I get home and look at CCC and see what the actual setting is called.



You left the house?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You left the house?



Well yeah, I work during the day :  ) 5 am to 1:30 M-F.
When I said I don't leave the house the other night, I
meant if I have been drinking beer. I stay home


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah guess I figured retired.

And yeah the latter is smart for obvious reasons. At least if "leaving the house" requires driving which it likely does for you.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah guess I figured retired.
> 
> And yeah the latter is smart for obvious reasons. At least if "leaving the house" requires driving which it likely does for you.



Man I wish. About 10 more years !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Man I wish. About 10 more years !



52yrs old?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 52yrs old?



53 !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

*50 years old!*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> 53 !



Off by one!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> *50 years old!*
> 
> [/url]



Wow really, another old timer. Cool ! 



brandonwh64 said:


> Off by one!



Yep !


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Wow really, another old timer. Cool !
> 
> 
> 
> Yep !



OK, here's a youngster. 49.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

Woo I'm a spry 38!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2012)

Im a baby at 33. Gonna be 34 this year.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

Im 27yrs old HAHA


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

I kinda understand what was Nvidia's message with the kepler launch video. Have you seen that the only players shown where two "mature" ZZTOP bearded guys? That's the targeted typical PC player...

I think some of us fit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooo tomorrow is the release date of the release date for the patch!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 22, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I kinda understand what was Nvidia's message with the kepler launch video. Have you seen that the only players shown where two "mature" ZZTOP bearded guys? That's the targeted typical PC player...
> 
> I think some of us fit.


Link?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ooo tomorrow is the release date of the release date for the patch!



Yo I herd you like release dates! So I put a release date when your release date is released!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I kinda understand what was Nvidia's message with the kepler launch video. Have you seen that the only players shown where two "mature" ZZTOP bearded guys? That's the targeted typical PC player...
> 
> I think some of us fit.



I dunno WTF you are talking about......


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Link?



here you go:

http://www.techpowerup.com/162805/N...-Launch-Video-Leaked-World-s-Fastest-GPU.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

BITCH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*EDIT FIXED!*


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 22, 2012)

The adventures of Fhrope's Army - Promo Trailer 

What kind of crazy adventures will happen next?

Stay tuned and find out soon!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> The adventures of Fhrope's Army - Promo Trailer
> 
> What kind of crazy adventures will happen next?
> 
> Stay tuned and find out soon!



WTF fhrope!! MORE VIDEOS ON THIS!! this was too much of a teaser!


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 22, 2012)

haha stay tuned then


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Woo I'm a spry 38!



I thought in the one post you were saying U were 50. 





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ooo tomorrow is the release date of the release date for the patch!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno WTF you are talking about......
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/IMAG0043.jpg



I like the panties better !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I thought in the one post you were saying U were 50.



Hah, no, though I can see how you got that impression and that would've been funnier. That back and forth just reminded me of that old Molly Shannon bit for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I like the panties better !



Shit! I knew I forgot something when I was backing up my files!


----------



## TheFag1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm BACK!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol, no you're not.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, no you're not.



Haha. He was banned in one post? Must have been a good one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, no you're not.



I lol'd at this.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2012)

who has last night's footage?
I want to watch my transport flight please ^_^


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I lol'd at this.



I lol'ed at the fact he apparently couldn't get that nick without the "1".


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, no you're not.



laugh of the day


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2012)

Anybody here enjoying this game with crossfire 4850 setup?  If so how is it? (atleast in DX10 mode).


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 22, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Anybody here enjoying this game with crossfire 4850 setup?  If so how is it? (atleast in DX10 mode).



I'm playing with a 5770 and I can get a solid 60 fps on medium @ 1600x900


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2012)

anybody @ 1920 x 1080?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm at 1080P I think your avatar answers your question. Playable medium perhaps if those are 1GB 4850s--and you didn't say they were, so... 

That is/was a great thing about demos. You could try for yourself and see which is obviously the way to truly know.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm at 1080P I think your avatar answers your question. Playable medium perhaps if those are 1GB 4850s--and you didn't say they were, so...
> 
> That is/was a great thing about demos. You could try for yourself and see which is obviously the way to truly know.



where do I download the demo version?

I see lots of torrent sites posting cracked full version and one site showing how to generate a cd key for BF3, how legit are they?

they probably will give full load of free viruses 

and oh, check my system specs.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2012)

what is this i read about fixing the pixel something on ATI cards for 27" monitors?
Im running a Hanns-G 27" at 1920x1200. What pixel setting should I be using? And where is it located in CCC?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what is this i read about fixing the pixel something on ATI cards for 27" monitors?
> Im running a Hanns-G 27" at 1920x1200. What pixel setting should I be using? And where is it located in CCC?



I believe it's only if you're using a HDMI cable.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 23, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I believe it's only if you're using a HDMI cable.



I think I am. id have to check to be sure but i think i am. i think therefore I am.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

TheFag1 said:


> I'm BACK!!



Who the hell was this guy?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Who the hell was this guy?



I imagine it was the same fella that posted the picture of two dudes screwing in the PC ATM thread.  Hopefully you missed that artfully edited picture post, and hopefully one of the dudes wasn't Erocker.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I imagine it was the same fella that posted the picture of two dudes screwing in the PC ATM thread.  Hopefully you missed that artfully edited picture post, and hopefully one of the dudes wasn't Erocker.



I remember that, the person getting fucked looked too curvy to be a guy...


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 23, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I remember that, the person getting fucked looked too curvy to be a guy...



Are you insinuating that E is a girl?  He doesn't sound like one.  Anyhow, it looked like two dudes to me, but obviously I didn't study it for as long or as hard as you did


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Are you insinuating that E is a girl?  He doesn't sound like one.  Anyhow, it looked like two dudes to me, but obviously I didn't study it for as long or as hard as you did



Hell, It was the funniest thing I saw that day, I screen shotted that shit. No offense to Erocker


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what is this i read about fixing the pixel something on ATI cards for 27" monitors?
> Im running a Hanns-G 27" at 1920x1200. What pixel setting should I be using? And where is it located in CCC?



I'm running everything on 1920x1080, except BF3 for obvious reasons. 

On the CCC menu

Go to My Digital Flat panel. Then on the sub menu just go to Pixel Format. 

Mine has the following settings

YCbCr4:4:4
YCbCr4:2:2
RGB4:4:4 Studio
RGB4:4:4 Standard

I set mine on RGB4:4:4 Standard and it made a huge difference.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm mine was on YCbCr 4:4:4 I switched it to RGB 4:4:4 Standard, seems to be a bit better darks and a bit more saturation on colors. Didn't seem to be a huge difference, but it does seem pretty nice.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hmm mine was on YCbCr 4:4:4 I switched it to RGB 4:4:4 Standard, seems to be a bit better darks and a bit more saturation on colors. Didn't seem to be a huge difference, but it does seem pretty nice.



Yeah mine was on YCbCr4:2:2 and the Darks are where I really noticed it. It didn't have the bleed anymore and the angles are where it made the huge difference. Before if you weren't sitting directly in front of it, it was horrible. Now it looks good from any angle. I haven't even tried Studio.

I see new egg has the GTX 680's posted up at $500. ATI better start dropping the 
prices of the 7000 series or face the wrath  I'd like to see the 7870 drop below $300.
If not I'll wait and see what the GTX 670 runs once released.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2012)

RGB 4:4:4 is the reccomended one, you should always use that. the others are for older HDTV's, projectors, and such.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> RGB 4:4:4 is the reccomended one, you should always use that. the others are for older HDTV's, projectors, and such.



That must be why it looks so much better Do you know what 
the difference between Standard and Studio is ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That must be why it looks so much better Do you know what
> the difference between Standard and Studio is ?



unfortunately i do not. I'm guessing studio is optimisation free/"pure" while standard may have a few tweaks someone, somewhere decided is 'good' for everyone. i suggest trying both.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> unfortunately i do not. I'm guessing studio is optimisation free/"pure" while standard may have a few tweaks someone, somewhere decided is 'good' for everyone. i suggest trying both.



I did some research on the different formats. Wow it is way beyond my comprehension.
I will just test it on the 2 settings. I may have to go back to the 4:2:2 one if I want to watch blu-ray though. What I pulled from the forum I was on is it sends in that format. So any one running blu-ray and is getting a picture that is all screwed up it is the pixel format. For Blu-ray you want this setting :  YCbCr4:2:2


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 23, 2012)

Battlefieldo - Zh1nt0 Confirms Patch Fixes/Apologetic for Delays



> Discussion in 'News & Updates' started by PR3SIDENT
> 
> In a Skype conversation today with Daniel Matros, I discussed with him why the patch date might be postponed and why the patch notes haven't been released. Daniel asked me to share this with the Battlefield community.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - Zh1nt0 Confirms Patch Fixes/Apologetic for Delays



HELL YEA!!! DIFFERENT MINIMAP MODES!!

This will look ALOT better


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah it's a POS now (and so is the present commorose). I even have trouble telling exactly where the dudes are in relation to me when I see a little red or three Dorito nearby. Somehow the BF2 one was better in this regard too though I can't really explain it offhand.


----------



## travva (Mar 23, 2012)

oh, so no patch today? disappointment again as usual from DICE.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

travva said:


> oh, so no patch today? disappointment again as usual from DICE.



The patch RELEASE date was suppose to be announced.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 23, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Game Update Will Drop On The 27th of March for Playstation 3, Xbox 360 and PC will come Soon



Spoiler



We’ve been hard at work collecting and working on your feedback and suggestions, and are now happy to report that the next patch for Battlefield 3 will be released for PlayStation 3 on the 27th of March. More information on Xbox 360 and PC will come soon.

This patch includes many gameplay tweaks and balances; several suggested by you. The full list of changes and updates is as follows. This update will also bring the “Rent a Server” functionality to Xbox 360 and Playstation 3. For more updated information on this functionality, check back next week.

FIXES FOR PC SERVER OPERATION
- Having the same map occur multiple times in the maplist now works properly
- If adding a new map to the servers maplist after a clear and then running “mapList.runNextRound” the server will ignore any remaining rounds on the map that it still run since before the clear and move to the new first map in the list. The server will now have reset the current rounds per map and run the map in the list for the number of rounds stated when adding the map.
- Maplist can contain up to 1000 entries now
- mapList.list will return at most 100 entries. To get the entire list, perform mapList.list repeatedly with increasing offsets (like banList.list)

GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES
-Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
-Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
-Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
-Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
-Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
-Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
-Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
-Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
-Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
-Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
-Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
-Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
-Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
-Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
-Switching from primary weapons to sidearms and back now takes less time.
-Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
-Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
-The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
-Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
-The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a takedown is not possible.
-CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.

VEHICLE FIXES
-The A10 properly gives Jet score again.
-Unguided tank rounds and RPGs will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
-Increased the damage the MBT’s primary weapon does to the front and side armor of other main battle tanks. Primarily this means 1 less shot to the front, and very good hits to the side can result in a 1 hit to disable.
-Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool.
-Increased the damage done by TOW weapons to armored vehicles.
-Increased the rate of fire and minimum damage of the Coax HMG.
-Increased the damage mounted gunner .50cal HMGs do at long range.
-Increased the power of the repair tool when killing soldiers or destroying vehicles slightly.
-Fixed a problem when locking on to two nearby targets, the locking should no longer jump rapidly between multiple targets. This applies to all locking weapons and Laser Designators.
-Increased the damage of the Javelin and Air to Ground missiles against laser designated targets.
-Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
-Slightly reduced the locking time of all weapons vs Laser Designated targets.
-Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.
-Increased the locking distance for AGM Missiles for Jets when locking on laser designated targets.
-Reduced the locking time for the AGM Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against ground targets.
-Reduced the locking time for AA Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against air targets.
-Flares will no longer break the lock of a vehicle that is locked on, it will only distract the missiles.
-Flares now more reliably distract missiles, especially for Helicopters.
-Flares for Jets and Choppers now reload at 11 seconds again, except for the gunner, which remains unchanged at 20sec.
-AA Missiles are more difficult to dodge in Jets, this was unintended behavior that created an imbalance against skilled pilots.
-AA Missiles should no longer kill the pilot instead of the vehicle.
-AA Missiles should no longer detonate before hitting their target or a Flare/ECM chaff cloud.
-Reduced the damage AA missiles do to jets to 45%.
-Fixed the SU-35 firing Air to Air missiles at a lower rate of fire than other vehicles.
-The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace.
-Increased the speed of the Helicopter AA missiles lock on to reduce the tedious nature of Helicopter dogfights and improve the Helicopter’s defensive abilities vs Jets.
-Slightly reduced the damage of Jet cannons against Aircraft. Damage is now only slightly higher than it was originally at launch.
-Increased RPG and SMAW damage against aircraft.
-Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.
-Reduced the direct damage done by Attack Helicopter gunners vs Armor.
-Helicopter guns should now suppress correctly.
-Improved the accuracy of the Attack Helicopter’s Rocket Pods, both guided and unguided.
-Slightly increased the damage of Attack Helicopter’s Rocket Pods vs Infantry and other Helicopters.
-Additional fixes have been made to the TV missile to prevent it from blowing up the lauching vehicle.
-The Mi28 has received upgrades to its climbing and yawing abilities.
-Fixed an issue where guided rockets from the Mi28 did not follow the crosshair properly.
-Improved the accuracy of the Mi28 gun to match the AH1 gun.
-Increased the direct hit damage of the APFSDS rounds for the IFVs.
-Decreased the locking time of the IFV Guided Missile to make it more viable as an unlock.
-Miniguns and Helicopter Gunners now more quickly destroy parked cars.
-Increased the power of explosions from cars and other explosive static objects.
-Dying from the explosion of a car or other explosive static object should now correctly credit the player who caused the explosion.
-Adjusted the F35′s Center of Mass and Hover Engine for more stable, level flight in all flight modes.
-Updated the F35 weapon systems to be consistent with the other Jets.
-The F35 will now only attempt to enter Hover at low altitudes, though it will maintain the hover until forward flight is resumed, even if it reaches high altitude.
-The F35 and SU35 now properly have Ejection seats to prevent players from being killed when exiting the vehicle.
-Changed the Kornets to TOW launchers on Wake Island and moved the spawn position of the AAV to a more level position.
-Fixed several bugs with air vehicles colliding with objects at high speeds and taking no damage.
-Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough).
-The MAV will no longer destroy vehicles that run into it, instead it should be destroyed.
-Jet and Helicopter collisions should now properly result in the death of both vehicles.
-You can now spot with the EOD bot.
-Increased the base accuracy for AA guns and added a decrease in accuracy over the course of a burst.
-Reduced the damage AA guns (both mobile and stationary) do to infantry.
-The carrier based CRAM stations are now properly tracked as stationary weapons.
-CRAM and Pantsir stationary AA weapons now have Air Radar equipped by default.
-Improved the sound feedback for damage to help players better understand the amount of damage their vehicle is taking.
-The A10′s extinguisher should now function properly.
-Disabled vehicles now have an increased reverse speed to help escape to cover after being disabled.
-The T90′s crosshair now more accurately represents the trajectory of the main gun.
-Toggle and Hold zoom settings now also apply to soldier controlled turrets on jeeps, transport helicopters, boats, and IFVs port guns.
-The AAV now has zoom and a 3P camera when using the turret.
-Tweaked the AAV’s turret controls to be more useful when the vehicle is moving.
-The Z11w now properly functions with Below Radar.
-Below Radar will now also prevent the lock on of Stinger and IGLA missiles.
-Added Horns to all Jeeps.
-Tanks can no longer drive into the water and cross the Wake Island lagoon completely submerged.

WEAPONS
Several weapons have had recoil or accuracy adjusted in orer to balance these weapons in effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun

-Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL. The Extended Mags can be unlocked at 200 kills with the AS VAL.
-Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle and increased its maximum damage at close range.
-Fixed aimed firing max accuracy on the Pecheneg to be consistent with other LMGs.
-Semiautomatic and automatic shotguns firing FRAG rounds now do slightly less splash damage.
-The M26 MASS frag and slug rounds are now the more effective pump action versions.
-The M26 MASS and M320 now benefit from the Laser Sight when mounted with an Underslung Rail.
-Fixed the bolt action timer on the L96 that would cause an animation glitch.
-9x39mm rounds no longer benefit from the Sniper headshot bonus.
-Increased the damage of the 9x39mm rounds at long range.
-Fixed the AKS74u damage at max range, it was incorrectly higher than other carbines.
-Increased the damage of the .357 and .44 magnum rounds at max range.
-All semiautomatic and bolt weapons, including all shotgun slugs, now have their maximum damage out to 15m.
-Semiautomatic weapons will no longer “jam” if the player presses fire faster than the weapon is capable of shooting. Some semi-automatic weapons have had their rates of fire adjusted to fit this change.
-Bolt action sniper rounds now have a chance to kill at close range if the player is hit in the upper chest.
-Semiautomatic sniper rifles, Assault Rifles, LMGs, and shotgun slugs now have more consistent damage over long range. At maximum range shots to the legs will not require more hits to kill.
-The spread for Flechette rounds has been reduced slightly on all shotguns.
-The spread for Buckshot has been reduced on the M1014, DAO-12, and S12k. These weapons have an accuracy advantage over the USAS12 but are not as accurate as the 870.
-Zooming shotguns with Buckshot and Flechette loads will now result in a slightly tighter cone for the pellets.
-Reduced the delay time between quick knife attempts slightly. Attacks with the knife drawn are still significantly faster.
-Fixed the Rate of Fire when the USAS and MK3A1 are equipped with FRAG rounds. All other shotguns correctly had a reduced rate of fire with frags, except the USAS and MK3A1.
-Fixed an Accuracy bug when the MK3A1 shotgun is equipped with FRAG or Slug rounds.
-Shotguns equipped with slugs will no longer automatically begin reloading if the weapon is zoomed when the clip is empty. This allows players to see where the slug lands before reloading.
-Fixed 12g FRAG rounds not breaking glass at long range.
-Players can now earn the shotgun Ribbon using the M26 MASS.
-The underslung grenade launchers for Russian rifles now properly report GP30 in the kill log.
-Fixed the AEK971 40mm shotgun round listing itself as FRAG in the kill log.
-Fixed the 40mm smoke grenade so it no longer passes through soldiers and unbroken objects before it detonates.
-M27 IAR: No change. The M27 is a heavier version of the M416, giving it good all-around performance though it has worse performance on the move.
-RPK-74M: Reduced the initial recoil and vertical recoil. The RPK-74M is a more stable firing platform than the comparable M27, though it lacks the M27′s higher rate of fire.
-M249: Added an initial recoil. The M249 is the fastest firing belt fed LMG, giving it superior suppressive and damage abilities. The initial recoil makes it a bit harder to run and gun, while making little overall impact on performance.
-Type-88: Slightly increased the initial recoil, reduced muzzle drift. The Type88 fires the slowest of the medium caliber LMGs, though what it lacks in rate of fire it makes up for in controllability.
-PKP: Reduced recoil but added a slight initial recoil, increased damage at max range. The Pecheneg has a heavy vertical recoil with a hard hitting round and little drift, this makes it excellent at sustained fire.
-M60: Reduced the initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The M60 has a very low rate of fire that makes it the most controllable with the powerful 7.62x51mm round.
-M240B: Added an initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The fastest firing medium MG, the M240 has a substantial muzzle kick and drift that makes all that power difficult to control.
-QBB-95: Reduced the total recoil but increased muzzle drift and initial recoil. The QBB-95 should now kick harder but settle into full auto fire better, combined with the bullpup hip fire bonus this makes the QBB-95 a highly mobile LMG.
-MG36: Added an initial recoil. The MG36 fires at a fast 750rpm and makes a nice middle ground between the controllability of a clip LMG and the sustained firepower of a belt fed LMG.
-870: No change. The 870 is a popular and highly effective weapon.
-DAO-12: Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The DAO-12 has a high magazine capacity with a slow reload that makes it a solid all around shotgun.
M1014: Increased the rate of fire from 200 max to 210 max. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The M1014 was underperforming compared to the USAS12 and 870, it should now be more viable in CQB thanks to a higher rate of fire.
-S12k: Increased extended mag from 8 rounds to 10 rounds. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The S12k larger extended magazine but slower rate of fire should make it stand out against the M1014, while the DAO-12 has a higher capacity over all, but a slowe reload.
-MK3A1: Increased magazine capacity to 8 and 12 for normal and extended mag respectively. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The MK3A1 has a lower ROF than the USAS12, giving it slightly more ammo makes this an edge vs the USAS.
USAS-12: Increased the initial recoil. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The USAS 12 has a higher ROF than other shotguns, this recoil change better balances that advantage and the pellets balance its damage output.
-M4A1: No Change. Well-rounded carbine, with good rate of fire and controllable recoil.
-M4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
-AKS-74U: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AKS-74u’s low rate of fire is paired with great controllability. The overall increase in sustained fire control should help this carbine stand out, while the first kick gives it character.
-SG553: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The SG553 is a lower rate of fire carbine with greater controllability than the G36C. The change to initial recoil should better highlight this difference.
-A91: No Change. The A91′s high rate of fire and bullpup from the hip accuracy is offset by a poor controllability on full auto.
-G36C: Reduced initial recoil. The G36C is a well-rounded carbine, with a medium rate of fire and a medium recoil. The 2 round burst mode gives this weapon an edge at mid-range.
-SCAR-H: Increased damage at maximum range and increased max range. The SCAR-H fires a heavier round than all other carbines, giving it better stopping power at range at the cost of a low fire rate that penalizes it in CQB.
-G53: Reduced recoil and drift, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. The HK53 is a short carbine with a lot of initial kick but a stable recoil pattern and a medium rate of fire. The changes give it more character compared to the G36.
-QBZ-95B: Reduced muzzle sway, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. A bullpup like the A91, the QBZ-95B is steady on the move with a lower rate of fire for controllable shots at longer range. The built in foregrip is now properly reflected in the weapon’s stats.
-AK-74M: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AK-74M sacrifices rate of fire for controllable automatic fire, the initial recoil was negatively affecting the feeling of controllability.
-M16A3: No Change. The M16 (both A3 and A4) provide a well-rounded stable firing platform with a high rate of fire that is relatively controllable.
-M16A4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M16A4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
-M416: No change. The M416 is the middle ground AR, blending a medium recoil and rate of fire.
AEK-971: Increased initial recoil, reduced aimed accuracy slightly. The AEK has a very high rate of fire, and also a large muzzle drift that makes control difficult. The low initial recoil allowed a player to kill before the weapon’s weaknesses kicked in while the reduced accuracy highlights its close range role.
-F2000: Reduced vertical recoil, increased zoomed accuracy slightly. As a bullpup, the F2000 has a bonus to accuracy on the move and from the hip while its high rate of fire sacrifices controllability for saturation. The previous changes were an overreaction, this is a corrective update.
-AN94: Reduced vertical recoil. The AN94′s 2 round burst mode is incredibly accurate, but it suffers from a low rate of fire on fully automatic. The recoil in full auto has been reduced somewhat to offset this penalty and make the AN94 more attractive.
-G3A3: Increased damage at all ranges, reduced vertical recoil. The G3A3′s heavy recoil and heavy round are offset by a low rate of fire and a small magazine. The G3A3 was clearly outclassed at all ranges.
-KH2002: No Change. The KH2002 is locked to burst fire, with a high rate of fire and a large muzzle drift the weapon favors accurate mid-range fire.
-L85A2: Increased accuracy, reduced muzzle drift. The L85 differs from other bullpup style ARs by having a low rate of fire, the accuracy and controllability were too low to offset the rate of fire.
-FAMAS: The FAMAS combines an extreme rate of fire with extreme recoil making it very difficult to use at anything other than close quarters combat. Due to update restrictions, the FAMAS had different stats on all 3 platforms. The FAMAS is now uniform on all platforms and now has the correct 25 round magazine.
-PP2000: Reduced the initial recoil. The PP2000 has a lower ROF than other PDWs and needed the controllability to be balanced.
-UMP45: Reduced accuracy loss during full auto. The UMP45 hits hard and has a controllable recoil at the cost of a heavy initial recoil kick.
-MP7: No Change. The MP7 has a very low recoil and a high muzzle drift that favors longer bursts than the P90.
-AS VAL: Increased vertical recoil, reduced first shot recoil, reduced accuracy on the move. The AS VAL fires a long range, highly accurate, high damage projectile that favors short bursts or single fire when stationary. While still quite good from the hip, the AS VAL will suffer if fired while moving and aimed.
-PDW-R: Reduced the initial recoil. The PDW-R has high recoil and favors burst fire, the added initial recoil was making it less effective in small bursts.
-P90: Reduced the initial recoil. The P90 favors a run and gun play style using long bursts to control muzzle drift, the initial recoil was making bursting ineffective.
-PP-19: Slightly reduced the initial recoil when firing, increased base damage. The PP-19′s high initial recoil was over penalizing the burst fire needed to be effective on the low damage, high capacity weapon.

SCOPES
-Fixed the 7x scope not zooming to the full 7x on all weapons.
-Corrected the M39′s laser sight so it points at the point of impact and aligns with scopes when zoomed.
-Fixed a misaligned scope crosshair on the G3A3 using the Rifle Scope 6x.
-Fixed the PKA and PKA-S scopes on the M416 having swapped zoom levels.
-The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly.
-The L96 ironsights have been adjusted for a clearer aiming picture and correct use of the integral front sight.
-The L96 now properly shows scope glint when using the 8x, and 12x scopes.
-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
-Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule

BIPOD
-The Accuracy increase and Recoil reduction of the Bipod has been significantly improved for Assault Rifles and Carbines.
-The Bipod now provides similar Accuracy and Recoil benefits no matter if the weapon is fired while aiming or without aiming for all weapons. Previously only LMGs were worked this way. This especially improves the speed at which snipers can make follow up shots, and also allows effective unaimed suppressive fire with Assault Rifles and Carbines.
-Increased the Speed at which a bipod is deployed, allowing the user to obtain the bipod’s bonus sooner after the deploy has started and allowing the weapon to be aimed in a far shorter time. The speed has been increased 40-50%, depending on the weapon and animation.

HEAVY BARREL
-The Vertical Recoil penalty of the Heavy Barrel has been reduced. The value has been changed from a global percent increase to a weapon specific value.
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Heavy Barrel to represent the added weight of the accessory, as well as focus the attachment on accurate mid and long range fire. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.
-Several weapons with low default bullet speed now have their bullet speed increased when the Heavy Barrel is equipped. This is in effect for the A91, G3A3, AKS-74u, G36C, M4A1, SCAR-H, SG553, G53, and QBZ-95B.
-The Heavy Barrel is now also paired with Match Rounds which increase the maximum range of the weapon. The minimum and maximum damage are unchanged, weapons with the Heavy Barrel will be more effective in mid range.
-The Aimed Accuracy bonus provided by the Heavy Barrel has been increased. This will increase the effectiveness of the Heavy Barrel for small bursts, as originally intended.

IRNV FIXES
-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
-Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule.

FOREGRIP
-The Horizontal Sway reduction has been changed from a global percent reduction to a weapon specific value reduction. For most guns this means very little change, for guns which have a large horizontal recoil the change is more substation. The FAMAS, F2000, and AEK971 are most effected, the AK-74, M16, and M416 are nearly unchanged.
-A small long range Aimed Accuracy penalty has been added to the foregrip. Players who generally find themselves fighting at mid to long range may want to change their accessory, while players fighting in CQB will go largely unaffected. Combining the Foregrip with a Silencer or a Heavy Barrel will offset this penalty.

LASER SIGHT
-The Hip Accuracy bonus provided by the Laser Sight has been increased. Some PDWs have had their crouch and prone base stats adjusted to prevent hip firing being more accurate than aimed fire when using a laser sight.
-The bonus is now a weapon specific value instead of a global percentage, some guns receive larger or smaller bonuses, though all bonuses are better than they were previously.

SUPPRESSOR
-The Suppressor no longer reduces the maximum damage of a weapon when equipped. Instead the Suppressor reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, making it ideal for CQB and Stealth. This change will make the Suppressor slightly more effective at long range, where the bullet drop and speed makes shots difficult already, and reduces the power of the suppressor at mid range slightly.
-The Suppressor’s recoil bonus remains unchanged at a global 10% decrease. This is less than the Flash Suppressor’s bonus for all weapons.
-The Hip Accuracy penalty of the Suppressor has been changed from a global percentage to a per weapon value. Generally this penalty is higher now, but not for all weapons. Specifically, the belt LMGs and bolt Snipers do not have any additional hip fire penalty, as their penalty is already at the maximum possible value.
-Reduced the Aimed Accuracy bonus of the Suppressor from 50% to 25%. A Suppressor and Foregrip combo will have similar accuracy to a weapon without any Accessories, at the penalty of worse Hip Fire Accuracy and Range and with the benefit of much improved Stealth and reduced Recoil.

FLASH SUPPRESSOR
-The Flash Suppressor no longer reduces accuracy for Automatic Fire.
-The Flash Suppressor now also works as a recoil compensator, reducing the Vertical Recoil by a weapon specific value. This bonus is larger than the bonus provided by the Suppressor.
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Flash Suppressor to represent the added weight of the accessory. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.

GADGETS
-Reduced the spot times on C4 and Claymore projectiles from 30 to 15 sec.
-Tweaked the controls and physics for the EOD bot to improve its handling and aiming capabilities.
-The Radio Beacon, Mortar, MAV, EOD bot, T-UGS, and SOFLAM should now be much easier to deploy.
-The MAV will now be destroyed when running into a soldier or vehicle at high speed. It is still possible to strategically sacrifice your MAV on a soldier; it will be destroyed in the process.
-The MAV now properly shows up in the Kill Feed. Previously it simply displayed “KILLED.”
-The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.
-Matched the motion sensor sweep frequency and range on the MAV to the TUGS.
-Players will no longer auto enter SOFLAM, MAV, and EOD bots after they are deployed.
-Players may now use their knife to destroy enemy equipment.
-C4 will no longer be detonable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4.
-The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player’s death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world.
-Claymores now live up to 5 seconds after a player dies, the player can have a max 2 claymores planted at the same time.
-Claymores can now detonate from vehicles and can be used to disable jeeps or kill the passengers in light jeeps. Claymores will not do any damage to heavy vehicles.
-Ammobags now stay until the user redeploys them like Medkits.
-Ammobags resupply bullets more quickly, but explosives resupply more slowly, especially 40mm grenades.
-Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG, SMAW, and 40mm grenade projectiles against infantry.
-Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. Players desiring more rockets will want to use the Explosive spec.
-Slightly increased the heal rate of the Medical Crate.
-The MAV now will also descend by pressing the Crouch Toggle key. (PC)
-The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn.
-Tweaked M224 exit points so the player faces in the direction of the mortar when he exits.
-Mines, Claymores, C4 and other deployable items will now only appear on the minimap when spotted by a teammate.

TEAM DEATHMATCH
-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
-Tehran Highway playable area has been doubled and is now the same as the Squad Deathmatch set up. Spawn points have been tweaked, and an extra spawn zone has been added north of the footbridge.
-Kharg Island has a new spawn zone layout, along with a bigger playable area and new cover objects. Spawn points have also been tweaked.
-Strike at Karkand spawns zones have been tweaked to improve player flow. Spawn points have been tweaked to improve safety upon spawning.
-Sharqi Peninsula spawn zones have been adjusted to optimize player movement. Spawn points have been tweaked so players spawn more safely.
-Seine Crossing spawn zone set up has been improved. There is a new spawn zone by the alleyway to the northwest with additional spawn points.
-Caspain Border spawn zones have been tweaked slightly.

SQUAD DEATHMATCH
-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
-Damavand Peak layout and spawn zones have been tightened to reduce the spread of players across the map
-Tehran Highway now features an extra spawn zone north of the footbridge, along with tweaked spawn points.
-Noshahr Canals spawn zones have been tweaked. Removed unsafe spawn points in the Northeast corner, and in the middle of the container area to the Southwest.

DISABLE ANTI-ALIASING ON PS3 TO REDUCE INPUT LAG
PlayStation 3 players may now turn off anti-alias in the options menu to reduce input lag.

IMPROVED COMMO-ROSE FOR PC
As has been rumored for some time, we are making some improvements to the commo-rose on PC. This is partially based on feedback from the community.

Please be aware that the commo-rose will change depending on your current position – vehicles and infantry each have separate call outs. Each function should trigger appropriate voice messages as well as icons on the mini map.

Each button should trigger appropriate voice messages as well as icons on the mini map. Players should keep an eye on the mini map for these icons that will flash when a team mate is requesting aid via the commo-rose.

<pics?>

IMPROVEMENTS TO MINIMAP
we are also adjusting the level of detail to give a clearer picture for players when using the mini-map.
The three new mini map modes are:
<pics?>


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2012)

travva said:


> oh, so no patch today? disappointment again as usual from DICE.



Nobody ever said it was releasing today. We were supposed to get a release _date_, which we did. Well, actually console users did.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2012)

*Pixel Format*

I suggest this setting RGB4:4:4 Standard 
for who ever tweaks their Pixel format. 
Tried Studio and it is way to bright.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't find anything similar to this in the Forceware drivers tho I did find a forum post claiming NV only had "two options" as opposed to the four in CCC.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nobody ever said it was releasing today. We were supposed to get a release _date_, which we did. Well, actually console users did.



That is good though I'll ask my son what weapons they fucked up 
They must of released the released date because he hasn't been patched.
Which is probably what you meant AGAIN : )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought the new mini maps would be awesome but this looks like shit, I thought they would ACTUALLY fix it so it was more usable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2012)

We had a few good games last night guys. Its fun to play with everyone when 50% of the crew is relativity sober. Its a nice balance. Not so sober were everything gets technical and not so drunk people rage out and pointless shit. GG guys.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We had a few good games last night guys. Its fun to play with everyone when 50% of the crew is relativity sober. Its a nice balance. Not so sober were everything gets technical and not so drunk people rage out and pointless shit. GG guys.



What the hell time did you get on? We played from 10-1AM?


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 24, 2012)

is the server up 24/7 or ?
I cannot find it.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We had a few good games last night guys. Its fun to play with everyone when 50% of the crew is relativity sober. Its a nice balance. Not so sober were everything gets technical and not so drunk people rage out and pointless shit. GG guys.



Relatively sober, shmober.  I miss Dave's burbs and Reayth's scotch wisdom, not to mention my nice IPA glow.  I'm holding out until Dave gives in.

@ AnomalouS --There isn't a TPU server, anymore.


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 24, 2012)

DOM said:


> cuz there isnt one anymore



I just realized that using the thread search... Thanks for the info as well.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What the hell time did you get on? We played from 10-1AM?



I hear you have footage of my choppa flights. Got any up yet or are you still recovering from the crash?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought the new mini maps would be awesome but this looks like shit, I thought they would ACTUALLY fix it so it was more usable.
> 
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...5001_216238911734484_1353396_1059157114_n.jpg



What kinda features were you looking for?
I find it fine as it is now


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't wait till i turn 21 so we can all be hammered while playing!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 24, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> What kinda features were you looking for?
> I find it fine as it is now



I think it would be nice to get order directions through your mini map.

Like a squad leader could quickly click a path for his squad to follow to their next objective, and their squad would be able to see it.

Something along those lines I think would be crazy beneficial.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We had a few good games last night guys. Its fun to play with everyone when 50% of the crew is relativity sober. Its a nice balance. Not so sober were everything gets technical and not so drunk people rage out and pointless shit. GG guys.



I'd of been there but apparently I passed the hell out after work, then slept walked around my apartment and asked my roommates why the apartment complex was upside down in a dumpster and tried to figure out how to get out of my room..... at least that is what my roommates told me.


----------



## horik (Mar 24, 2012)

do you think is a good idea to buy the game now,i ask because with the beginner kit i think i will get my butt kicked and get killed a lot,so the gaming could become frustrating


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 24, 2012)

horik said:


> do you think is a good idea to buy the game now,i ask because with the beginner kit i think i will get my butt kicked and get killed a lot,so the gaming could become frustrating



never hurts to try and you will not get better if you do not try


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> never hurts to try and you will not get better if you do not try



^^This

Its an great game. Some aspects are a bit broken, but what game isn't broekn that has been released in the last few years haha. It has a fun learning curve too if you just play and not worry about K/D


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I think it would be nice to get order directions through your mini map.
> 
> Like a squad leader could quickly click a path for his squad to follow to their next objective, and their squad would be able to see it.
> 
> Something along those lines I think would be crazy beneficial.


T

Ghost Recon style


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2012)

Installing BF3 now. Finally got around to reinstalling windows the other night.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 24, 2012)

anyone wanna play some BF3?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> What kinda features were you looking for?
> I find it fine as it is now



Something more like this, Less blue and more terrain style


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Relatively sober, shmober.  I miss Dave's burbs and Reayth's scotch wisdom, not to mention my nice IPA glow.  I'm holding out until Dave gives in.
> 
> @ AnomalouS --There isn't a TPU server, anymore.



Reayth is in Tampa right now living out the lyrics to Aqualung by Jethro Tull. He should be back Sunday night if hes not in jail.








brandonwh64 said:


> What the hell time did you get on? We played from 10-1AM?



I played with your sister.....in BF3. I never heard you.


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 24, 2012)

anyone on right now?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 24, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> anyone on right now?



I'm getting on


----------



## happy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm getting on



Hey, I'll play in a bit.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2012)

Be on soon, have to install TS3 first.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Mar 25, 2012)

FINALLY! i have achieved my highest KDR. 1.42 i feel like i am a god with the sniper...even though its only about half the points of my assault -_-


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 25, 2012)

Finnally getting some + K/D games... took me long enough...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Finnally getting some + K/D games... took me long enough...



What's your gameplay preference and style? I generally don't do as well on the inf-only maps; I just don't have the super-twitchy reflexes and sharp aim that some do. Another reason I don't do COD (and there are many). 

I do better in tanks generally and in anti-vehicle roles and that's how I've maintained a + KDR. Incl. being smart/sneaky like with mines and destroying lots of walls and the camping rats behind them in maps like Seine. Speaking of which, I absolutely love that map for essentially the same reason Kurgan hates it. I often absolutely rampage when I can get in a tank for most of the round. The key is to just blow out as many walls as possible and sometimes you'll get bonus camper and/or debris kills too. Cannister shells and Thermal Optics also key plus carrying an RPG for when you are not in a tank. Went 33-10 last night and had my "Skill" up to 540. Only know the latter cause some dumbass other server auto-kicked me with the msg "Skill's a little high don't you think"? (No, moron, I don't. Fix your server rules).



xxdozer32 said:


> FINALLY! i have achieved my highest KDR. 1.42 i feel like i am a god with the sniper...even though its only about half the points of my assault -_-



Nice going. But I hope you deploy SOFLAM etc too!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What's your gameplay preference and style? I generally don't do as well on the inf-only maps; I just don't have the super-twitchy reflexes and sharp aim that some do. Another reason I don't do COD (and there are many).
> 
> I do better in tanks generally and in anti-vehicle roles and that's how I've maintained a + KDR. Incl. being smart/sneaky like with mines and destroying lots of walls and the camping rats behind them in maps like Seine. Speaking of which, I absolutely love that map for essentially the same reason Kurgan hates it. I often absolutely rampage when I can get in a tank for most of the round. The key is to just blow out as many walls as possible and sometimes you'll get bonus camper and/or debris kills too. Cannister shells and Thermal Optics also key plus carrying an RPG for when you are not in a tank. Went 33-10 last night and had my "Skill" up to 540. Only know the latter cause some dumbass other server auto-kicked me with the msg "Skill's a little high don't you think"? (No, moron, I don't. Fix your server rules).



I'm enjoying Seine more lately, but on the 32 player version if teams are balanced. On 64 map size it usually just becomes mortars and snipers, and some people running over bridges and dying. On 32 since all flags are on one side, as long as teams are equal it becomes decently fun. But if the team on the side with all the flags is better, it becomes extremely lame as they cap everything and then you have to run across a bridge at them as they sit in buildings. I might have fun with tank on that map, but it's just so risky with all of those buildings, plus seems someone else always has the tank.

But beyond just Seiene, in the last month I have more than double my game hours played (at 108h now, was at like 38h a month ago). I still enjoyed BC2's open map design more, I stay away from Metro at all costs (though me and Ufgy played Rush there a few days ago and owned). I try not to play Grand Bazar or Davamand, otherwise the rest of the maps are ok, I mostly play Kharg Island, it has everything a good map should, vehicles, flight, and a good infantry section of the map, plus some hills that should be out of bounds for Snipers (if camping in a lawn chair just to up KDR is what someone enjoys :/)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 25, 2012)

Well having only just recently (within the week) played BC2 I feel that I have missed out on a great deal of fun. Damn you all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Well having only just recently (within the week) played BC2 I feel that I have missed out on a great deal of fun. Damn you all.



Yes you have, BC2 was great fun, I think I have almost 700 hours into just MP on that game.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What's your gameplay preference and style? I generally don't do as well on the inf-only maps; I just don't have the super-twitchy reflexes and sharp aim that some do. Another reason I don't do COD (and there are many).
> 
> I do better in tanks generally and in anti-vehicle roles and that's how I've maintained a + KDR. Incl. being smart/sneaky like with mines and destroying lots of walls and the camping rats behind them in maps like Seine. Speaking of which, I absolutely love that map for essentially the same reason Kurgan hates it. I often absolutely rampage when I can get in a tank for most of the round. The key is to just blow out as many walls as possible and sometimes you'll get bonus camper and/or debris kills too. Cannister shells and Thermal Optics also key plus carrying an RPG for when you are not in a tank. Went 33-10 last night and had my "Skill" up to 540. Only know the latter cause some dumbass other server auto-kicked me with the msg "Skill's a little high don't you think"? (No, moron, I don't. Fix your server rules).
> 
> ...



Not a fan of maps with vehicles, which is why my favourite map is Metro. I am usually a recon class, but I use the sniper rifles more like asssult rifles. Recently I've been playing assault class though, to unlock the AN-94, which seems like a cross between a sniper rifle and assault rifle. 

Starting to grow fond off seine and tehran highway though. Had some kick ass K/D ratios on grand bazaar too.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 26, 2012)

Be back on later guys, need a break.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2012)

bah i join go 17 / 8 2800 points have a good game with very little rage and people quit zzzzz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> bah i join go 17 / 8 2800 points have a good game with very little rage and people quit zzzzz



Maybe the rule is universal, in order for everyone else to have fun, Crazy must be raging and stuck on the shit team. It's just the natural balance.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe the rule is universal, in order for everyone else to have fun, Crazy must be raging and stuck on the shit team. It's just the natural balance.



the child of prophecy, foretold to bring balance to the server/force.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2012)

Last night was a wild night for me, got 61/21 in a server using M16A3. Crazy joined and was doing quite good until the blow hard that was repairing his tank just ran off like john wayne. The next map I just followed crazy around as a medic trying to revive him and pretty much just ended up getting him killed alot.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2012)

In the massive overhaul, we are getting a new map. I believe they said the default would be more detailed, but you would be able to switch to satellite view to get full terrain details.



brandonwh64 said:


> Something more like this, Less blue and more terrain style
> 
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e305/Titch249/minimap-1.jpg
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2010/8/27/2953228/Captura.JPG
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1066/minimap.jpg


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Last night was a wild night for me, got 61/21 in a server using M16A3. Crazy joined and was doing quite good until the blow hard that was repairing his tank just ran off like john wayne. The next map I just followed crazy around as a medic trying to revive him and pretty much just ended up getting him killed alot.



Yeah I often join you guys too such as last night but your squads are always full (even if not with all TPU'ers.) I realize such is complicated by the fact Im usually not on TS but I don't have a mic hooked up anyway to scream at you to squad up with me...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I often join you guys too such as last night but your squads are always full (even if not with all TPU'ers.) I realize such is complicated by the fact Im usually not on TS but I don't have a mic hooked up anyway to scream at you to squad up with me...



Why no TS man? We will only judge you/mock you for maybe an hour.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why no TS man? We will only judge you/mock you for maybe an hour.



He's on a short leash.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm running everything on 1920x1080, except BF3 for obvious reasons.
> 
> On the CCC menu
> 
> ...



Which drivers are you using? I'm using 12.1 and don't see this option.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Which drivers are you using? I'm using 12.1 and don't see this option.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/vwvr4p.jpg



it only shows up on HDMI devices. if your device uses some kind of HDMI to DVI converter (or cable) then it wont show.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> it only shows up on HDMI devices. if your device uses some kind of HDMI to DVI converter (or cable) then it wont show.



Oh, okay thanks. I'm using displayport, didn't know it was only for HDMI.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> it only shows up on HDMI devices. if your device uses some kind of HDMI to DVI converter (or cable) then it wont show.



That s not true I have HDMI cable only get the 2 4x4x4 showing.It used to show all of them,But AMD s new driver team seem to suck at this.Ever since 12.1 came it is missing.Also get every 5 boots AMD cat control at start-up rest of the time I have to manually start it,And the crossfire seems to break in the middle of a game now.Forgot to mention this is after running Drive Cleaner and complete reinstall of 12.1 and 12.2.

Also ycbrc is for component cables (the green,blue,yellow Rca type cables)


Anyways ,You lot that are good at Recon (I suck at it )Any tips on good spots and gun to use.Using k39 or something right now and try to get the so-flam for the assignments.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> He's on a short leash.



LOL not _exactly_ although yes me using voice would annoy her even more than the loud ass clacking on my mouse and KB already does (though she's at work and I'm not sometimes). I just don't like voice while gaming generally and thus don't even have my mic hooked up. And the couple times I've joined TS and then a game just to listen I haven't found much tactical value in doing so and it has just been kind of distracting. 

Furthermore, I haven't really found an way to text chat to you guys in TS either but maybe I just don't know how to use it well enough (or just no one responds...).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> LOL not _exactly_ although yes me using voice would annoy her even more than the loud ass clacking on my mouse and KB already does (though she's at work and I'm not sometimes). I just don't like voice while gaming generally and thus don't even have my mic hooked up. And the couple times I've joined TS and then a game just to listen I haven't found much tactical value in doing so and it has just been kind of distracting.
> 
> Furthermore, I haven't really found an way to text chat to you guys in TS either but maybe I just don't know how to use it well enough (or just no one responds...).



TS is about the best thing I have used to help my squad get more points. I communicate with the guys about enemy's and resupply's


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> LOL not _exactly_ although yes me using voice would annoy her even more than the loud ass clacking on my mouse and KB already does (though she's at work and I'm not sometimes). I just don't like voice while gaming generally and thus don't even have my mic hooked up. And the couple times I've joined TS and then a game just to listen I haven't found much tactical value in doing so and it has just been kind of distracting.
> 
> Furthermore, I haven't really found an way to text chat to you guys in TS either but maybe I just don't know how to use it well enough (or just no one responds...).



As long as Crazy isn't raging and Highway isn't talking random tech stuff (which I enjoy. Just not in game) we use TS for tactical reasons when gaming. When the TPU wheel is rolling we all place top ten.


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 26, 2012)

Even though I have not played with anyone on TPU, Teamspeak is a must in my opinion. 
I fly the cobra and my buddy guns, without teamspeak and an average joe gunner it is a mess. 
If I ever get in the gunner seat and fly with random pilot I swear like it's going out of style because they cannot prioritize targets and/or do not see them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Even though I have not played with anyone on TPU, Teamspeak is a must in my opinion.
> I fly the cobra and my buddy guns, without teamspeak and an average joe gunner it is a mess.
> If I ever get in the gunner seat and fly with random pilot I swear like it's going out of style because they cannot prioritize targets and/or do not see them.



My issue last time I jumped in with someone I didn't know was that fucker went to B on Gulf of Oman and we helped clear the way for troops to take it. A hand full of kills, destroyed a tank or two. Everything was great. I spot some other tanks moving into the area and we are still circling B. Enemy starts taking Beach Landing, we are still circling B. In fact we just kept circling that flag until a tank shot us down with a standard shell. That is how predictable his pattern was.

Basically I am trying to say the gunner often knows more about the battlefield than the pilot so I need someone that knows how to get in, give me good angles, add supplemental fire as need, and get out. It would also be nice if they didn't think a chopper dog fight was we both hover in one spot to see how long it takes for the gunner or seeker missiles to kill the other guy.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 26, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> My issue last time I jumped in with someone I didn't know was that fucker went to B on Gulf of Oman and we helped clear the way for troops to take it. A hand full of kills, destroyed a tank or two. Everything was great. I spot some other tanks moving into the area and we are still circling B. Enemy starts taking Beach Landing, we are still circling B. In fact we just kept circling that flag until a tank shot us down with a standard shell. That is how predictable his pattern was.
> 
> Basically I am trying to say the gunner often knows more about the battlefield than the pilot so I need someone that knows how to get in, give me good angles, add supplemental fire as need, and get out. It would also be nice if they didn't think a chopper dog fight was we both hover in one spot to see how long it takes for the gunner or seeker missiles to kill the other guy.



/raises hand


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Anyways ,You lot that are good at Recon (I suck at it )Any tips on good spots and gun to use.Using k39 or something right now and try to get the so-flam for the assignments.



For super long snipes, SV98 with 12x scope and bipod is a must. A bit shorter and I use SV98 but replace 12x with 7x and bipod with straight pull bolt and add a supressor. Shorter again and I go to Mk11 mod 0/SVD with 8x zoom, and if I just need a good gun for taking out other snipers I use mk11 mod 0/SVD with 4x scope coz it has no glint. I find the SKS useless for pretty much everything. 

Anyway... does anyone use the AN94 much? This gun is my next goal coz  I think it will suit my playing style, its almost like assault rifle crossed with sniper. But then again, I thought the AEK-971 would be for me too but it has too much recoil to be accurate so I just went back to the KH2002 which is a sweet gun, almost no recoil. Oh yeah, I love burst guns too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2012)

apparently i just need to play conquest small aka 32player

im kicking ass with kurgan ufgy and marineborn,

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26565942/1/335435596/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26555901/1/335435596/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26551317/1/335435596/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah we usually roll 48/32 player servers, I like full size map (simply because maps like Firestorm on 32 man don't have an AA so air vehicles can be a pain), so we usually try to find a 32 or 48 player Conquest Larger Server, but if we can't we just roll Conquest. 64 is usually just too many people to allow much strategy. When you got 64 players, theres usually someone around every corner, I've wasted all of my ammo just trying to make it to the target I'm trying to flank, then I die since I have nothing to kill said target with. 32/48 player servers give that room to flank more often, and I do love teh strategies. 

BTW, that bottom game was a money maker for me. Wish I could link the ones before you joined where the other team was calling Marine and I hackers (this went on for like 3 rounds), then that group of people must have finally left.


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 26, 2012)

*Tv Missile Compilation*

Hey guys, I know you guys love TV missiles so I figured I would make a quick compilation video of some of the kills I was able to gather over the last week. 

enjoy! 

[YT]i3jjQK3lf2g [/YT]


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> For super long snipes, SV98 with 12x scope and bipod is a must. A bit shorter and I use SV98 but replace 12x with 7x and bipod with straight pull bolt and add a supressor. Shorter again and I go to Mk11 mod 0/SVD with 8x zoom, and if I just need a good gun for taking out other snipers I use mk11 mod 0/SVD with 4x scope coz it has no glint. I find the SKS useless for pretty much everything.
> 
> Anyway... does anyone use the AN94 much? This gun is my next goal coz  I think it will suit my playing style, its almost like assault rifle crossed with sniper. But then again, I thought the AEK-971 would be for me too but it has too much recoil to be accurate so I just went back to the KH2002 which is a sweet gun, almost no recoil. Oh yeah, I love burst guns too.



your missing the qbu-88. easily best rifle in the game. my best overall  gun even though it is on my least used kit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Got this juicy clip earlier when playing with Ufgy, Marine, Crazy, and Trip. Was a good streak, but the epic leap from Ufgy at the end sealed this as a keeper clip.

[yt]C2s-JnH63Lw[/yt]


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2012)

Well my mouse has been set at 2000dpi. Gonna go in and check and 
see if it improves me. Have no idea how long it has been there

Yep I'd say it played into it a little bit. I wasn't getting more then 2 kills per match prior. 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26590784/1/226296747/
Gonna have to leave my old ass a sticky note to remind to check it. I bump it up for turret's
and then forget to tone it back down. Great job on that round Highway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2012)

FACE MELTING HAS STARTED!!!

Xnine got me the first round but I got him back!


----------



## XNine (Mar 27, 2012)

*shakes fist at brandon*


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Basically I am trying to say the gunner often knows more about the battlefield than the pilot so I need someone that knows how to get in, give me good angles, add supplemental fire as need, and get out. It would also be nice if they didn't think a chopper dog fight was we both hover in one spot to see how long it takes for the gunner or seeker missiles to kill the other guy.



Very true ! It always seems to be a game of chicken flying straight 
at each other or hover until one blows up. It is much better to be up above 
them and fire down on them. Also you are right , the pilots that take 
more time to pilot than to engage are the best pilots. They never stay 
still and can handle their aircraft a lot better. That was really the case 
when I played BFBC2. I haven't spent nearly as much time gunning in 
the chopper in BF3.


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 27, 2012)

> PC Battlefield 3 players: Battlelog will be down from 2 AM PST to 3 AM PST for maintenance. This update is not the patch - we will have a date for you ASAP. PC online will be unavailable during this time.


 Fuck and i wanted it so badly today.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth is in Tampa right now living out the lyrics to Aqualung by Jethro Tull. He should be back Sunday night if hes not in jail.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/19/JethroTullAqualungalbumcover.jpg
> 
> ...



LOL I have that Album somewhere ...Snot running down his nose.......Great now i have to find it.

You guys that replied to the recon.. thanks will try some of them out.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm enjoying Seine more lately, but on the 32 player version if teams are balanced. On 64 map size it usually just becomes mortars and snipers, and some people running over bridges and dying. On 32 since all flags are on one side, as long as teams are equal it becomes decently fun. But if the team on the side with all the flags is better, it becomes extremely lame as they cap everything and then you have to run across a bridge at them as they sit in buildings. I might have fun with tank on that map, but it's just so risky with all of those buildings, plus seems someone else always has the tank.
> 
> But beyond just Seiene, in the last month I have more than double my game hours played (at 108h now, was at like 38h a month ago). I still enjoyed BC2's open map design more, I stay away from Metro at all costs (though me and Ufgy played Rush there a few days ago and owned). I try not to play Grand Bazar or Davamand, otherwise the rest of the maps are ok, I mostly play Kharg Island, it has everything a good map should, vehicles, flight, and a good infantry section of the map, plus some hills that should be out of bounds for Snipers (if camping in a lawn chair just to up KDR is what someone enjoys :/)



Yeah I remember that ,That server is good with no explosives ,but if you use the m320 with smoke and kill someone they give a 15 min ban,I try to stay on the Damavand Peak rush server,it seems like the least played map for rush.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 27, 2012)

I tried to play with a few guys from TPU the other day.  I logged into the game and it went a lot like this:


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I tried to play with a few guys from TPU the other day.  I logged into the game and it went a lot like this:



Wow that is Academy award material, Ah !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2012)

Good morning gents! I am out of work sick today so expect BF3 for me almost... ALL DAY

BTW check this team work out!

[YT]ZjCAap-1Els[/YT]


*EDIT*

I AM ALSO IN THE Team Speak IF ANYONE ELSE IS BORED


----------



## happy (Mar 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Good morning gents! I am out of work sick today so expect BF3 for me almost... ALL DAY
> 
> BTW check this team work out!
> 
> ...



You lucky. Guess what I'm doing ALL DAY, SCHOOL!! sigh*


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 27, 2012)

happy said:


> You lucky. Guess what I'm doing ALL DAY, SCHOOL!! sigh*



It beats the shit out of work.


----------



## happy (Mar 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It beats the shit out of work.



Too bad I work after school.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It beats the shit out of work.



Yeah I much rather be in school man. Work blows Kong nuts.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I much rather be in school man. Work blows Kong nuts.



... you work.. from home. :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah what a commute he has too...a whole ten feet!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah what a commute he has too...a whole ten feet!



And to the fridge and back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2012)

Battle field qoutes of the day

*GUY1* Stop ramming me with the jets

*GUY2* LOL your mom loved me ramming my cock up her ass

*GUY1* Don't talk about my mother!

*GUY2* Oh ok but BTW your girl friend loved my cock in her mouth before she kissed you!

*GUY1* Your getting reported my mother and GF are saints!

*GUY2* LOL saints at sucking cock.

*GUY1* RAGE QUITS


----------



## trickson (Mar 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Battle field qoutes of the day
> 
> *GUY1* Stop ramming me with the jets
> 
> ...



Funny!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> ... you work.. from home. :shadedshu



So? Still sucks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2012)

Seeing some pretty interesting, positive feedback re. the patch from PS3 users over on the subreddit such as this one re. the 'blue tint' being reduced apparently (though will need to see this for myself and this is not PC to begin with...).


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So? Still sucks.



You sook, harden up. ANY job at home is a sweet job.




Wrigleyvillain said:


> Seeing some pretty interesting, positive feedback re. the patch from PS3 users over on the subreddit such as this one re. the 'blue tint' being reduced apparently (though will need to see this for myself and this is not PC to begin with...).



Blue tint?




Yo_Wattup said:


> *Anyway... does anyone use the AN94 much? What's it like?* This gun is my next goal coz  I think it will suit my playing style, its almost like assault rifle crossed with sniper. But then again, I thought the AEK-971 would be for me too but it has too much recoil to be accurate so I just went back to the KH2002 which is a sweet gun, almost no recoil. Oh yeah, I love burst guns too.



Re-post..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So? Still sucks.



I'm jelly. I'd like to work from home.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm jelly. I'd like to work from home.



It gets old......other then the lunch time quickies


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It gets old......other then the lunch time quickies



Gay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Gay.



Yes.......yes you are.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 28, 2012)

Best round ever...and when I say ever I mean forever...
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26688571/1/351187966/
Quitting on smokin had some effects finally after a week gettin my ass kicked and my tags all over the place...
BTW all kills (except 5knives)were made with no scope which I like better now and improved my accuracy plus helps my rush kind of style

EDIT: anyone notice the new "Matches" button in battlelog?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Good morning gents! I am out of work sick today so expect BF3 for me almost... ALL DAY
> 
> BTW check this team work out!
> 
> ...



I prefer his BF4 episode. 

[yt]-xM_B8hPBvw[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well guys I am back in TS, me trip and chaotic have a good run earlier!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep I had fun and no bitches and very productive !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 28, 2012)

So I was told by Ufgy that I need to post this. I'll give a bit of backstory first.

I been doing some recording, and testing out uploads to find the quality I want. This was one of my first uploads and it said I had a shaky camera, and that it wanted to fix it for me, I laughed and figured, what the hell lets see what it does. I then saved it, but I didn't refresh the video myself, I linked it to Ufgy later (he had been having comp troubles at the times) and he told me it was all fucked up. I told him it was probably his comp, as I was watching it right then and it was fine. I then refreshed the page as I was talking to him and burst out laughing. So I retitled the video, figure the name is appropriate.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I was told by Ufgy that I need to post this. I'll give a bit of backstory first.
> 
> I been doing some recording, and testing out uploads to find the quality I want. This was one of my first uploads and it said I had a shaky camera, and that it wanted to fix it for me, I laughed and figured, what the hell lets see what it does. I then saved it, but I didn't refresh the video myself, I linked it to Ufgy later (he had been having comp troubles at the times) and he told me it was all fucked up. I told him it was probably his comp, as I was watching it right then and it was fine. I then refreshed the page as I was talking to him and burst out laughing. So I retitled the video, figure the name is appropriate.



What is this i dont even...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 28, 2012)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "#BF3 PC patch has a date which is tomorrow. Coming in hot we will go into maintenance mode from 9-11:30 CET. More details coming on the blog"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "#BF3 PC patch has a date which is tomorrow. Coming in hot we will go into maintenance mode from 9-11:30 CET. More details coming on the blog"



So tomorrow is patch day? Sweet! I will Remote connect to my machine at home tomorrow and start the install!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So tomorrow is patch day? Sweet! I will Remote connect to my machine at home tomorrow and start the install!



Yeah I figured it was real soon, that's why I wanted to get the 
extended mag for the Val before they nerfed it. Paid off too, I
got 50 or 60 thousand points doing that Isn't it around a gig ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I figured it was real soon, that's why I wanted to get the
> extended mag for the Val before they nerfed it. Paid off too, I
> got 50 or 60 thousand points doing that Isn't it around a gig ?



Yea will have to test out tomorrow night! When the patch is released, I will be at work so people who get this patch first, give us some GOOD impressions.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh kick ass I wasn't expecting quite so soon and even heard rumblings it could be _weeks_.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh kick ass I wasn't expecting quite so soon and even heard rumblings it could be _weeks_.



I was thinking it would be sooner than later. Yesterday I went to mav riding to the highest point in the map. I got all the way up to were I could not see the ground almost! HAHAHA so funny!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2012)

Who the heck removed my post? It's not like I was trolling or anything. :shadedshu

That was fast about the patch, I thought it wasn't going to hit us PC people for another week or so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Who the heck removed my post? It's not like I was trolling or anything. :shadedshu



What did you say? I didn't even see this post?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What did you say? I didn't even see this post?



PM'd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL He has not posted since Nov 4th 2011 so I doubt he will get mad at the comments towards him. I remember when he would post the "I am better than you" bid every time he posted something.

I am no were near a good player but even if I was, I would not go around flaunting it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


>



I don't get it. Looks normal.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL He has not posted since Nov 4th 2011 so I doubt he will get mad at the comments towards him. I remember when he would post the "I am better than you" bid every time he posted something.
> 
> I am no were near a good player but even if I was, I would not go around flaunting it.



I wouldn't either. Look at Gator and he never talks smack. Though everyone 
wants to bail when he signs onto an opposing team. Are we Talking H M : ) ?
How many total hours did you play while playing hooky yesterday


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I wouldn't either. Look at Gator and he never talks smack. Though everyone
> wants to bail when he signs onto an opposing team. Are we Talking H M : ) ?
> How many total hours did you play while playing hooky yesterday



Yea thats who I am talking about LOL

I played most of the morning til my wife got home then some after she took a nap. Went to bed around 11PM. I will try to play some more tonight if not then I will def play tomorrow night after the huge patch... that is if they don't destroy the servers in the process of patching.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I wouldn't either. Look at Gator and he never talks smack. Though everyone
> wants to bail when he signs onto an opposing team. Are we Talking H M : ) ?
> How many total hours did you play while playing hooky yesterday



I dont bail. I try and stab the Homo........sapien


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Who the heck removed my post? It's not like I was trolling or anything. :shadedshu
> 
> That was fast about the patch, I thought it wasn't going to hit us PC people for another week or so.



Trolling? No. Insulting others? Yes. A few posts were removed. Just keep it clean folks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Trolling? No. Insulting others? Yes. A few posts were removed. Just keep it clean folks.



One day I will epic high five erocker! We will be like startrek + Repeck Knuckz = HAD A EPIC EXPLOSION! 







+






=


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally bought this game and ATI 6870.  Played for last few nights and is fun.

Can I join this club too?

How do I get on to the servers that the members play?

Tried on following video card configurations:

4850 CF - on medium settings, AA and AF turned off
6770 CF - on High settings, AA and AF turned off
6870 single card. - on High settings, AA and AF turned off

6770 CF slightly performs better than single 6870.  Min FPS doesn't drop below 40, but the 6870 on 64 map and more smoke etc dips to below 30 and comes back up.

My Phenom II X4 B55 almost pegs at 90% on all cores.

Should I get a X6?

Also thinking of getting 2 x 7770 (single 7770 getting close performance like a 6870 with much less power usage).

Its been 3 yrs since my PC got a make over.

Thoughts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Finally bought this game and ATI 6870.  Played for last few nights and is fun.
> 
> Can I join this club too?
> 
> ...



You sure can sir! You can apply to either three platoons, just make sure you let us know your gamer name. Also We are addicted to teamspeak so join the TS server as often as you can when you game. The TS info is on the OP.

The unlocked AMD quad should be fine, this game is more GPU orientated. 7850's would be a good Xfire setup!


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

New AMD drivers out today for those of you who like to squeeze out that .001% of FPS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> New AMD drivers out today for those of you who like to squeeze out that .001% of FPS.



says the man with the 680's burning through the FPS ranks! J/K!!

Wonder how these drivers would like my HD4250


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wonder how these drivers would like my HD4250



I'm sure it would be just as slow and useless for gaming as it was with any previous driver!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm sure it would be just as slow and useless for gaming as it was with any previous driver!



HEY! It rips in HL1 games! HAHAHA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL He has not posted since Nov 4th 2011 so I doubt he will get mad at the comments towards him. I remember when he would post the "I am better than you" bid every time he posted something.
> 
> I am no were near a good player but even if I was, I would not go around flaunting it.



Well ok and I agree...though he seems to have no other hobbies or source of self-worth besides doing well in a video game and sneakily follows TPU'ers around from server to server including myself. Never posts anymore either but still lurks too. It's a little annoying in it's inexplicable pathetic-ness. 

And I certainly don't see why a post from Edward about this was removed..?


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And I certainly don't see why a post form Edward about this was removed...?



Because on TPU we don't insult other people. Period. Please get back on topic.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, well fair enough. I only mentioned it because I knew exactly who and what Edward was talking about and I didn't see the post. I don't see how this isn't "on topic" either but whatever.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well ok and I agree...though he seems to have no other hobbies or source of self-worth besides doing well in a video game and sneakily follows TPU'ers around from server to server including myself. Never posts anymore either but still lurks too. It's a little annoying in it's inexplicable pathetic-ness.
> 
> And I certainly don't see why a post from Edward about this was removed..?



Did that jimmie rustler post in this thread?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Did that jimmie rustler post in this thread?



jimmie rustler? WUT?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> jimmie rustler? WUT?



it's the new hip thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> it's the new hip thing.



Can you Copy/Paste it here? Work blocks that site


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you Copy/Paste it here? Work blocks that site



About

“That Really Rustled My Jimmies” is an expression that is used to convey feelings of discontent or discomfort in response to someone else’s post in imageboards and discussion forums, most notably on 4chan.
Origin

The phrase originated on the /r9k/ board of 4chan on December 15th, 2010 in a thread about “times when someone really rustled your jimmies.”[1] It was told in the style of a normal greentext story on 4chan, except using the outdated language from the 1950s. However, Google Insights reveals that the phrase “really rustled my jimmies” has been spotted as trending as early as in June 2010, which remains unverified.






The absurdity of the phrase “Rustled Jimmies” instantly led to a variety of responses to the OP, most notably an image of a frowning gorilla with the overlaid text “that really rustled my jimmies” in the popular Impact font. The original photograph of the gorilla can be found in a Flickr post titled “nors”[7] uploaded by Frank Wouters on July 4th, 2007.
Spread

Although remarked upon a couple times by others in the 4chan community, both the thread and the image of the gorilla went relatively unnoticed until later on when another user posted an image taken from the front of a box of Gorilla Munch cereal[2] with the overlaid text “My Jimmies Remain Unrustled.”
the rest I screen shotted because theres too many images and im lazy


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Because on TPU we don't insult other people. Period. Please get back on topic.



OK fair enough , but next time the one who is being spoken about, 
decides to enter a thread and troll everyone can you 
lend him the same courtesy  Back on topic 
We don't insult people  Not on TS either


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You sure can sir! You can apply to either three platoons, just make sure you let us know your gamer name. Also We are addicted to teamspeak so join the TS server as often as you can when you game. The TS info is on the OP.
> 
> The unlocked AMD quad should be fine, this game is more GPU orientated. 7850's would be a good Xfire setup!



check this article about CPU scaling

http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

suraswami said:


> check this article about CPU scaling
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html



Yea his unlocked quad should be fine. only CPU that really get taxed out is the "AMD Athlon II X2 265" Which is a dual core, He has an unlocked phenom II quad which out relate more to the 980 (if clocked the same)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone know some good free Iphone teamspeak apps?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone know some good free Iphone teamspeak apps?



Rustle these jimmies BITCH!


HAHAHA out of context I guess


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally bought the game for PC, and all I can say that it's so much better on PC, been playing it on console (PS3) and OMG it's torture although I got to test out the new 1gig patch and the feel of it seems better, no more USAS12 spamming


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Finally bought the game for PC, and all I can say that it's so much better on PC, been playing it on console (PS3) and OMG it's torture:crys:



Welcome to the PC world


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Rustle these jimmies BITCH!
> 
> 
> HAHAHA out of context I guess



*Free*
I don't have money to spend on teamspeak apps, I need to save up to get my sister a new laptop. She broke hers somehow :c


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea his unlocked quad should be fine. only CPU that really get taxed out is the "AMD Athlon II X2 265" Which is a dual core, He has an unlocked phenom II quad which out relate more to the 980 (if clocked the same)



yes its clocked to 3.8ghz.

The CPU usage according to that article is around 70%, mine is at 90% and hence more watts consumed by the CPU.  If it was a X6 then less usage per core and so it might consume less watts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> *Free*
> I don't have money to spend on teamspeak apps, I need to save up to get my sister a new laptop. She broke hers somehow :c



Dont know if free



suraswami said:


> yes its clocked to 3.8ghz.
> 
> The CPU usage according to that article is around 70%, mine is at 90% and hence more watts consumed by the CPU.  If it was a X6 then less usage per core and so it might consume less watts?



Yes an x6 could be more efficient.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2012)

posted on facebook



> Good news, Battlefield 3 PC players - The latest patch for Battlefield 3 will be rolling out tomorrow. The ~1.6 GB update will start rolling out at around 9AM UTC / 11 AM CET March 29. You can read the highlights here: http://blogs.battlefield.com/​2012/...-lot​s-of-fixes-and-new-shortcut-it​ems-live/
> 
> The Xbox 360 patch will be coming soon. We'll have a date for you ASAP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> posted on facebook



Yep, gully posted this earlier! I can't wait!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah buddy. ill have it installing while I am gone at my math class. Then when i get home im going to jump on.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 28, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah buddy. ill have it installing while I am gone at my math class. Then when i get home im going to jump on.



You still getting a GTX 680 man or you haven't fully decided yet? 

BTW how does the GTX 470 handle BF3?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> You still getting a GTX 680 man or you haven't fully decided yet?
> 
> BTW how does the GTX 470 handle BF3?



And yes I am set on getting a GTX680. As soon as I get this job at Msoft If i do get it.
Fine all on Ultra except shadows 1920 x 1200 4x MSAA at about 40 FPS


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> OK fair enough , but next time the one who is being spoken about,
> decides to enter a thread and troll everyone can you
> lend him the same courtesy  Back on topic



Okay, but this didn't actually happen. I know how to do my job here. 

Thanks.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 28, 2012)

suraswami said:


> yes its clocked to 3.8ghz.
> 
> The CPU usage according to that article is around 70%, mine is at 90% and hence more watts consumed by the CPU.  If it was a X6 then less usage per core and so it might consume less watts?



Yeah an X6 sure helps in loading times,went from 965 to 1090 and there is a difference...minimal though.
what really does the job is 8GB of ram!went from 4 to 8 and that was really felt
also keep in mind GPU memory = the more the better...usage goes to 3021MB reported by MSI AB in my current setup


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yep, gully posted this earlier! I can't wait!



No, this is the promised blog post with details.



> The PC Battlefield 3 update goes live tomorrow. It includes a smattering of fixes, tweaks, and additions. Read on for the full details.
> 
> On March 29, we are rolling out the big Spring game update for Battlefield 3 on PC! The focus of this massive package is to make the game more stable, fairer, and more balanced. You can find a comprehensive change list in this earlier post.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> New to the game? Get a flying start with our new shortcut items
> 
> Today, we are also offering 10 different shortcut items for sale for Battlefield 3 on PC. If you’re new to the game, this is the perfect way to gain some ground on the veterans online. Or if you’d love to get your hands on those AA missiles for jets instantly, this is for you.
> 
> ...



They are selling unlocks......? So the person with the most money can have everything given to them?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah on console anyway...well PS3 at this point. I really can't blame them...and what difference is it to me whether someone invests time _or_ money to get the unlocks? It's been out six months, after all...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

MAV riding before they nerf it. Got to the top of the tower in RU spawn on capsian border.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Trolling? No. Insulting others? Yes. A few posts were removed. Just keep it clean folks.





erocker said:


> Because on TPU we don't insult other people. Period. Please get back on topic.





erocker said:


> Okay, but this didn't actually happen. I know how to do my job here.
> Thanks.



Sheesh, the gall of this guy...
oops


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Sheesh, the gall of this guy...
> oops



Now I'm upset. I just got my gallbladder removed and I feel a piece of me is missing.  I HAVE NO GALL!  Now I'm going to need therapy sessons and more medication. 

So.. anyways, I plan on playing a lot more BF3... I'll be playing all day after the patch tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

My last round mav riding fool gameplay


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright so here is a nice short clip of some gameplay with Crazy Associated_Death and Highway. i sped it up to 130% and i thought it was very funny i hope you guys enjoy it.
[yt]A70Fb-nNX78&feature=youtu.be[/yt]
Ninja edit: give it a minute to finish uploading and processing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

604M headshot while inside a building LOL got him through a SMALL hole






*EDIT*

Would anyone know why I get flickering at HIGH altitude places? On the ground its normal but go high up in the map and I get flickering?


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Would anyone know why I get flickering at HIGH altitude places? On the ground its normal but go high up in the map and I get flickering?



Most likely related to the game engine. It looks like it is having issues with rendering past the visual distance constraints along with zooming in.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 604M headshot while inside a building LOL got him through a SMALL hole
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120328/mav604730.jpg
> 
> ...



I get it too, I just say it's because you're so far up and the fact it can be destroyed messes with it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 29, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> No, this is the promised blog post with details.



I think everyone will agree with me when I say thank God for vehicle horns. About time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> Most likely related to the game engine. It looks like it is having issues with rendering past the visual distance constraints along with zooming in.



Thanks Erocker, It really doesn't bother me much, I wont have to worry after tomorrow cause MAV riding will be eliminated. Only chopper going REALLY high will trigger it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64]http://img.techpowerup.org/120328/mav8.jpg[/QUOTE]

You say you see something below brandon? What is it? :laugh:

[QUOTE=TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't get it. Looks normal.



That video was taken full sceen. Watch the UI bouncing on and off the screen, also the names of the people I kill. Watch when I pull up the Jav the screen stretches like this / Then when I fire at the tank and stare at it the tank warps to an enlarged size. Basically the whole time that video is running you should notice it looks like running through a carnival mirror house where it distorts to weird proportions.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> Okay, but this didn't actually happen. I know how to do my job here.
> 
> Thanks.



I know you do , just messing with yuh man. 



erocker said:


> I'll be playing all day after the patch tomorrow.


Woo Hoo, gaming on pain meds  I did that once did a lot better then I do when drinking beer.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2012)

With my CPU unlocked @ 3.75Ghz this is what I get at High settings with AA and AF turned off, Motion Blur On.






Did many runs on multiple 64 MP maps.  

Few maps low goes to about 47 and highs goes to about 118.  The above graph is avg of all those runs.

Any good?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

Readem and weep! Master_OrHans tags


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

Hah. Nice, for the ribbon too. I have yet to score one of those. 

I don't get a lot of knife kills but then again not often knifed either so all in all that's fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well my last game of night, The game crash RIGHT WHEN THE MAP CHANGED so my ACE and everything went to someone else.

WTF!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah. Nice, for the ribbon too. I have yet to score one of those.
> 
> I don't get a lot of knife kills but then again not often knifed either so all in all that's fine.



Play some Team death match and they are pretty easy. 
I got 18 knife kills in one round on Canals. 
One lucky fella I got 10 times.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 29, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Alright so here is a nice short clip of some gameplay with Crazy Associated_Death and Highway. i sped it up to 130% and i thought it was very funny i hope you guys enjoy it.
> [yt]A70Fb-nNX78&feature=youtu.be[/yt]
> Ninja edit: give it a minute to finish uploading and processing.



gotta love how highway still sounds almost normal. also, crazy sounds somehow.. right... at that pitch...



brandonwh64 said:


> Well my last game of night, The game crash RIGHT WHEN THE MAP CHANGED so my ACE and everything went to someone else.
> 
> WTF!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120329/rape.jpg



yeah, thanks for the ace man.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2012)

screw you haru i do not sound right i sound like i inhaled helium for fun lol


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 29, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> screw you haru i do not sound right i sound like i inhaled helium for fun lol



well I think that's how you should sound all the time.






how do you feel about inhaling helium for fun?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2012)

we need more videos like that ufgy. 
what about brandon? you have that choppa footage yet? If your editing package is still down send the footage to me and I can edit it for you. After all my major was broadcasting ^_^


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 29, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I think everyone will agree with me when I say thank God for vehicle horns. About time.



Hell yah ,Nothing I hate more is getting in the hum-v and waiting for squad mates to spawn or have some other guy scream Hey that`s my Hum-V get out ....

Well thanks for tips on recon and the assignments,got both yesterday Also really started liking the SO-Flam device,Nothing more fun then a Jet Jockey getting mad at a lone recon,I found that if i hit E after deploying it that i could go somewhere else to remote use it,Was fun on Oman I stuck it on one of the cranes and jump off to a roof with good cover and watch 4 choppers and 3 jets go down before they found it 

As for recon I really regret ever poking fun of them I use to call them Rock Humpers ,I came out of the closet I AM A ROCK HUMPER!!!


(grammar control and not enough coffee)




Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah. Nice, for the ribbon too. I have yet to score one of those.
> 
> I don't get a lot of knife kills but then again not often knifed either so all in all that's fine.



I found that if you join either Metro/Damavand Peak servers ,You can flank around them when they are in the tunnels or middle in metro,I got my melee ribbon doing this.Also my handgun too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Battlelog is down now, hopefully patch won't take all day.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> screw you haru i do not sound right i sound like i inhaled helium for fun lol



I think he means the voice fits your personality well. Best part of the video is when you scream "FUCK", I laughed pretty good at that.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how to receive audio from other players without having a mic yourself?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

patch already 30% for me!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> patch already 30% for me!



Shit I should of fired up the computer and started downloading before I left for work. 
Oh well Have my sons computer I'm working on so I won't be able to play this evening 
any way. He got some crap virus that tries to get $90 bucks from you to scan and 
repair your system. Won't let you restore and all your photo's disappear. I found them 
with search , but it won't let you transfer them to another drive or even another folder. Gonna pop
out his hard drive and see if I can't retrieve them from another computer. I'd love to meet one
of these a-holes who sit around and think of ways to fuck up peoples computers. 
Play BF3,but with my real AK.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

All patched up and ready for battle!!!


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Play BF3,but with my real AK.



Been a while since I've seen mine...in my country 1 in 3 people has onegift from the lovely year 97'


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Been a while since I've seen mine...in my country 1 in 3 people has onegift from the lovely year 97'



I had an AK but I sold it for my 1911A1


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had an AK but I sold it for my 1911A1



handguns are more useful anyway


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Shit I should of fired up the computer and started downloading before I left for work.
> Oh well Have my sons computer I'm working on so I won't be able to play this evening
> any way. He got some crap virus that tries to get $90 bucks from you to scan and
> repair your system. Won't let you restore and all your photo's disappear. I found them
> ...



reboot into safemode with networking and install and run Malwarebytes and or SuperAntiSpyware on full scan mode and remove everything detected.
Then reboot into normal mode to complete the removal.

www.malwarebytes.com
www.superantispyware.com


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> handguns are more useful anyway



Not the 1911 he got........lol Inside TROLLZ



boise49ers said:


> Shit I should of fired up the computer and started downloading before I left for work.
> Oh well Have my sons computer I'm working on so I won't be able to play this evening
> any way. He got some crap virus that tries to get $90 bucks from you to scan and
> repair your system. Won't let you restore and all your photo's disappear. I found them
> ...



PM sent. Dont hook that damn thing up to ANYTHING ON THE NETWORK.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not the 1911 he got........lol Inside TROLLZ



I don't want to get in an argument about this but all of the "Rock Island vs Springfield" threads I have looked at had MORE RIA votes than springfield but as I said, I will not argue. I love this pistol and it performs to what it is suppose to do and I really do get tired of having to hear that everytime I post something about it. I have shot both the RIA and the SA (Military Issue) and THEY ARE IDENTICAL 95%


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I don't want to get in an argument about this but all of the "Rock Island vs Springfield" threads I have looked at had MORE RIA votes than springfield but as I said, I will not argue. I love this pistol and it performs to what it is suppose to do and I really do get tired of having to hear that everytime I post something about it. I have shot both the RIA and the SA (Military Issue) and THEY ARE IDENTICAL 95%



Successful troll is successful.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Successful troll is successful.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Does anyone know how to receive audio from other players without having a mic yourself?



Yeah just join the TS you can hear them over other audio unless you choose to mute the app.

Yeah I coulda left mine going too but I hate leaving my water-cooled rig on all day when I'm not there due to that bastard Murphy and his Law. Waste of electricity too.

And yo Idaho good idea in general but putting that hard drive in another box running Windows probably isn't wise.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2012)

Early this morning I captured this footage and edited it into this video on me killing Master_Orhan ^_^










Music Creds: Final Axe "War Cry", "Vengeance" and VA Dubstep "Gods Vs Mortals"


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks Erocker, It really doesn't bother me much, I wont have to worry after tomorrow cause MAV riding will be eliminated. Only chopper going REALLY high will trigger it.



MAV riding was not eliminated on the PS3.  Saw a video of a sniper lying down on the MAV after the patch.  Check it out and report back.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's a Reddit thread about undocumented changes in the PC patch.

Current list:


> Google Doc Form: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG1LRjVPdmg3ZHo1dnBtbzM5V0J5OVE6MQ
> 
> Results (Google Doc Spreadsheet) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApSfjPt_xwqYdG1LRjVPdmg3ZHo1dnBtbzM5V0J5OVE#gid=0
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> MAV riding was not eliminated on the PS3.  Saw a video of a sniper lying down on the MAV after the patch.  Check it out and report back.



Crap yeah I saw talk earlier that you only can't stand up on it as of now. If that's the case on PC too I don't know even wtf to say...

"Bugs So Far" thread


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2012)

Updated and can't seem to get any picture in-game 

Just the sound and a lovely black screen. Anyone else getting this? Or any fixes?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Updated and can't seem to get any picture in-game
> 
> Just the sound and a lovely black screen. Anyone else getting this? Or any fixes?



nope none so far ,just getting my butt kicked.

Only thing that is happening is every time the map changes it kicks me,could be the SoC server.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

The patch should not have affected this Moonpig but your drivers got screwy it sounds like. May as well try 12.3 now...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anybody have a chance to get a feel for the weapons now? Also how do the horns sound on the jeeps.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

You can find YouTube clips of the horns; been up for days from PS3 players.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anybody have a chance to get a feel for the weapons now? Also how do the horns sound on the jeeps.



Cadillac maybe  

Maybe not sounds more like a VW.


----------



## happy (Mar 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Shit I should of fired up the computer and started downloading before I left for work.
> Oh well Have my sons computer I'm working on so I won't be able to play this evening
> any way. He got some crap virus that tries to get $90 bucks from you to scan and
> repair your system. Won't let you restore and all your photo's disappear. I found them
> ...



Serious, you got to download a patch to play? AYAYAYAYAYAYAY:shadedshu.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2012)

happy said:


> Serious, you got to download a patch to play? AYAYAYAYAYAYAY:shadedshu.



Yeah I forgot my phone and and went home and got it and started downloading the patch. It was downloading at about 1% every 5 seconds so it must of been a fast download. I have to work on my boys computer tonight though. It caught the Hanta


----------



## happy (Mar 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I forgot my phone and and went home and got it and started downloading the patch. It was downloading at about 1% every 5 seconds so it must of been a fast download. I have to work on my boys computer tonight though. It caught the Hanta



At least its fast, when I downloaded BF3 through origin, that thing could not get any slower.:shadedshu


----------



## yangwangbrock (Mar 29, 2012)

Please add me to the platoon:

xboxjenkinsahoy

Thanks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2012)

yangwangbrock said:


> Please add me to the platoon:
> 
> xboxjenkinsahoy
> 
> Thanks.



You got to apply in Battlelog.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 29, 2012)

happy said:


> At least its fast, when I downloaded BF3 through origin, that thing could not get any slower.:shadedshu



Origin always has excellent speeds for me. Had the patch done before I finished ny oatmeal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I forgot my phone and and went home and got it and started downloading the patch. It was downloading at about 1% every 5 seconds so it must of been a fast download. I have to work on my boys computer tonight though. It caught the Hanta



Like I said above don't end up infecting other machines too with that shit...


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The patch should not have affected this Moonpig but your drivers got screwy it sounds like. May as well try 12.3 now...



Installed 12.3 and i'm still getting the same issue


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn dude I said drivers cause I saw that once with some beta NVs which I installed out and all was fine.

From Reddit: 



> I just played a full match, only with the jeep. I sneaked up on people, like 2 inches from them, let out a huge BEEP and when they turned around I ran over them. Lols after lols after lols


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2012)

Sad times, sad times


----------



## yangwangbrock (Mar 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You got to apply in Battlelog.



Will do after work. Thanks Mailman.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

yangwangbrock said:


> Will do after work. Thanks Mailman.



The platoons are on the OP if you need them.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Installed 12.3 and i'm still getting the same issue



11.9s if you have not already. I keep coming back to them. They just work.


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think it's even a driver issue for Moonpig... Unless you're installing different betas then switching to WHQL's, etc. That can cause issues. The "reinstall video drivers" thread I made in the Graphics Cards section should help if it's the case.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah. Obviously the drivers are involved in anything image-related and also like I said I had this same issue once...but not even with an AMD card. So I definitely was guessing. 

Mine was wierd; was just BF3. Other games worked fine.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 29, 2012)

Was on 11.9s before this. Haven't played the game in a good week, did the update and now this. Me thinks it's update related ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Was on 11.9s before this. Haven't played the game in a good week, did the update and now this. Me thinks it's update related ...



HMmm I don't see anyone else here in the clubhouse having the same issue. Have you tried a FULL reinstall of BF3? I don't really know the extent of your diagnosis.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Like I said above don't end up infecting other machines too with that shit...



Yep, Mailman was all over that and gave me instructions on how to do it. Thanks though !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HMmm I don't see anyone else here in the clubhouse having the same issue. Have you tried a FULL reinstall of BF3? I don't really know the extent of your diagnosis.



Right; I am not seeing this behavior reported elsewhere so it's not inherent to the patch (though applying it may have caused the issue on your system) and thus you should be able to fix. Is just going to require some more time and troubleshooting.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Right; I am not seeing this behavior reported elsewhere so it's not inherent to the patch (though applying it may have caused the issue on your system) and thus you should be able to fix. Is just going to require some more time and troubleshooting.



of course if he follows your guide by which I mean uninstalling and purging the drivers then reinstalling with the latest, the issue should be resolved. If not, then do a reinstall cause if the game is reinstalled and it does not fix it, then you reinstalled for nothing.

On a side note, to those who watched the vid I posted, how was the video? 
what mistakes did I make? in game as well as in editing?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

You mean erockers guide I think but yeah.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2012)

Played one round with the VAL. It is still sweet. I just burst fired with 2 quick burst and then a medium 
one and worked like a charm. Still tears them up and has half a clip left. I feel better.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26880653/1/226296747/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Anybody have a chance to get a feel for the weapons now? Also how do the horns sound on the jeeps.



M60 + Foregrip + Flash Suppressor = Hip Firing monster


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be on in about 4 hours. Let's get some good games going.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> M60 + Foregrip + Flash Suppressor = Hip Firing monster



OMG has crazy herd about this yet.....?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone try the Engineer weapons yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone try the Engineer weapons yet?



Imma load up a map real quick to see what the changes are


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 29, 2012)

These blackouts need to stop, I have gaming needs:c


----------



## FierceRed (Mar 29, 2012)

Perhaps if you ate more tacos, the Gods wouldn't be punishing you~


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 29, 2012)

fiercered said:


> perhaps if you ate more tacos, the gods wouldn't be punishing you~ :d



how many tacos do i have to eat?! I'm already at 52 a day!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2012)

Man I need to play more Support; don't even have M60 unlocked yet.


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2012)

I get nothing but a CTD since the patch. Super duper!


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 30, 2012)

I also notice a lot more ctd.....again. :shadedshu



TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone try the Engineer weapons yet?



I have a hard time locking on to air vehicles that are literally over top and low altitude over me with the stinger/igla. Sometimes they will lock on far away and then others I can stare at a helo hovering over me and get nothing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm damn I couldn't lock on to a MAV just now and at least part of the time I think it was close enough but not totally sure.


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I also notice a lot more ctd.....again. :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time locking on to air vehicles that are literally over top and low altitude over me with the stinger/igla. Sometimes they will lock on far away and then others I can stare at a helo hovering over me and get nothing.



I did a repair install and now I don't get a single glitch.

I think TV Missles are completely broken.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 30, 2012)

This FXAA injection looks amazing on my ATI 7950 @ 1180/1575

It also helps boost my FPS to 65-80 outside and 95-120 FPS inside.


















BTW, who is installing the latest patch ?? any improvements...I checked one website, but said most of the details are hush hush..? Am I missing something?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> This FXAA injection looks amazing on my ATI 7950 @ 1180/1575
> 
> It also helps boost my FPS to 65-80 outside and 95-120 FPS inside.
> 
> ...



I'm jealous ! The patch has good and bad feedback. The mav can still be used as an elevator, but you have to be laying down. 
Lame ! Should of fixed that stupid shit. I notice a lot of audio changes when I played the one round I played.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would watch out Alex cause there have been reports of PB ban for that FXAA injection


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 30, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> This FXAA injection looks amazing on my ATI 7950 @ 1180/1575
> 
> It also helps boost my FPS to 65-80 outside and 95-120 FPS inside.
> 
> ...



What's this FXAA???


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would watch out Alex cause there have been reports of PB ban for that FXAA injection



Aye careful I think I was banned for messing with FXAA, but it's all back now. Just 4xMSAA for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG has crazy herd about this yet.....?



I don't think he has tried, day before the patch he was complaining that all LMGs were getting nerfed. I'm not sure if that was true or not, I didn't really look. I just know with the changed Flash Suppressor I wanted to try it, I rocked that combo and close to mid-range it was absolutely just beast. I honestly probably won't even bother with the nerfed shotguns now.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone try the Engineer weapons yet?



Yeah, I ran Suppressor on most of them for the ADS bonus, they still feel mostly the same, but just not quite as good.



alexsubri said:


> This FXAA injection looks amazing on my ATI 7950 @ 1180/1575
> 
> It also helps boost my FPS to 65-80 outside and 95-120 FPS inside.
> 
> ...



You should like your settings, I suppose I could tweak my own, but it looks like you got a good base to start with, which will make that easier.



brandonwh64 said:


> I would watch out Alex cause there have been reports of PB ban for that FXAA injection



Really? I haven't looked into it much, but I don't see how a PB ban could happen for something that doesn't have anything to do with server side info, I mean even Steam Screenshots don't capture Post Processing since it's done basically last.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2012)

EA loves to ban ppl kurgan

if you MOD Mass Effect 3 in anyway shape or form you get banned on Origin aka across all your games,

FXAA injector according to EA eula would be considered a hack essentially and if caught would most likely result in being banned, if Punkbuster picks up on it i dont know but considering origin has to launch when the game launches my guess is it gets detected then. but cant be completely sure. From what im reading it seems Origin has a content filter which detects these things and is successful on some more then others, example mods for mass effect require editing engine files = integrity check = ban

BF3 its a DLL harder to check and being web browser based complicates it further but still possible for a content filter to identify, still cant be complete sure but thats what im reading anyway.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2012)

*Weapon's feedback !*

So how are the weapon's people have used so far ? Is the G3 still like shooting a jack hammer or have they buffed it ? Loved it on BFBC2.I am pretty happy with the AS VAL. Can people still ride the GD mav like they can on PS3 ? Just waiting for some game feedback. I'll know soon enough I guess if I can get my sons rig straightened out early tonight. What a mess that thing was. Malware picked up 30 adwares alone from his Room Mates Casino gambling sight


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah just join the TS you can hear them over other audio unless you choose to mute the app.



How? 

And what is this blue tint everyone keeps going on about?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Engineer weapons suck now IMO or........I do, dunno yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Engineer weapons suck now IMO or........I do, dunno yet.



I had no issue with them last night and my first round I went 28-4 with M4A1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had no issue with them last night and my first round I went 28-4 with M4A1



I was using the G53 last night and it felt a lot weaker IMO. It felt like I was shooting a RIA 1911


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 30, 2012)

Asval feels much weaker to me, and the .44 magnum it much more inaccurate firing from the hip 

I haven't used the G53 much but I tried it yesterday and it feels pretty solid imo. Racked up some nice kills with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Asval feels much weaker to me, and the .44 magnum it much more inaccurate firing from the hip
> 
> I haven't used the G53 much but I tried it yesterday and it feels pretty solid imo. Racked up some nice kills with it.



I picked up a kit last night in metro that had a 44 mag and yep it sucked.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 30, 2012)

I dunno if it was just the server I was on, but bf3 got really boring after the patch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I dunno if it was just the server I was on, but bf3 got really boring after the patch



Felt the same to me besides odd and ends that they mentioned was fixed/patched


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 30, 2012)

You guys look at the BF3 forums,I mean everyone is crying about the patch,the list lie this
1,paper tanks
2,Jets overpowered
3,Javelins,rpgs,msaws
4,the usa-12 was nerfed 
5,suppression is to much .....
 The list goes on and on yet i never noticed it,Only the tanks with a good team can kill them super fast.

If you use the DAO it is the same ,some sniper rifles the same,Although there is a delay in the bolt actions reload Amen no more super auto bolts.......Also some guys are upset about the so-flams being indestructible ,Which is BS, it was never changed,only thing is you can plant it then hide in spawn with it.Other thing is if you use the DAO it has better suppression now...


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2012)

Can be, but walking around maps is 55% moar pleasurable! it is just optimized!: )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> How?
> 
> And what is this blue tint everyone keeps going on about?




*TPU Teampspeak=ts21.gameservers.com:9207*

Download Teamspeak here


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> How?
> 
> And what is this blue tint everyone keeps going on about?



Info for the TPU TeamSpeak server is in the OP.

As for the "blue tint" if you don't know what we mean it's kind of hard to explain I guess. It's just that--a bluishness and more obvious on certain maps like Metro. There was a good post about it at Reddit after launch with screenshot examples (as the Alpha did not have this tint) but I won't be able to find now. Apparently the tint is not "gone" now but the patch raised the contrast or something so it's less noticeable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Info for the TPU TeamSpeak server is in the OP.
> 
> As for the "blue tint" if you don't know what I mean it's kind of hard to explain. There was a good post about it at Reddit after launch with screenshot examples (as the Alpha did not have this tint) but I won't be able to find now. Apparently the tint is not "gone" now but the patch raised the contrast or something so it's less noticeable now.



Yeah and it made it much harder to see players IMO. I'm colorblind and with the contrast now I cant see shit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow never knew that and surprised never mentioned with all the flap about non-colorbind support in other places like Reddit. Or was that just console?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah and it made it much harder to see players IMO. I'm colorblind and with the contrast now I cant see shit.



So that's why you keep running over my landmines last night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2012)

lol

Some dude got me with one right after I jumped into a Jeep and was distracted by using the horn for the first time...saw it *just* too late. Kinda killed the good feeling I had from the double tank kill with C4 I had just scored.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> So that's why you keep running over my landmines last night.



No but the high contrast did help me get these.......


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2012)

Meh, I was planting mines and thought someone was covering my six. I was wrong.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Meh, I was planting mines and thought someone was covering my six. I was wrong.



Is that what you were doing? I thought you were doing the Tebow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2012)

Weren't those the same mines you ran over later? Or do you find some of my other ones?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Weren't those the same mines you ran over later? Or do you find some of my other ones?



I could run over Mt. Minefield. Doesn't matter. GOT DEM TAGS SON!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll have to take yours next time then. 

Plus I'd much rather get a nice double kill and end the round than have some useless tags.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'll have to take yours next time then.
> 
> Plus I'd much rather get a nice double kill and end the round than have some useless tags.



A, B, C, Tanking yo tags is easier then 1, 2, 3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You guys look at the BF3 forums,I mean everyone is crying about the patch,the list lie this
> 1,paper tanks
> 2,Jets overpowered
> 3,Javelins,rpgs,msaws
> ...



I got 2 complaints after the patch.
1) Stingers don't lock on, it's completely random. I was stadning 10 ft under a Little Bird just staring at him right in my sights and nothing, had a Viper about 30ft out samething. I'm not sure if they have to be like 100ft away or some crap, but on Kharg at gas station they basically just hovered above the flag and ripped me out of there as it was impossible for me to lock on till they got about 100ft out then they just dipped behind a hill before I locked on and they were gone.

2) Heli rockets or nose gunner must have got buffed.

Otherwise everything seems ok, wish Suppressor hadn't changed, but oh well. My complaints from pre-patch still remain.
1) Jumping is stupid, give me back normal jump, I'm sick of fucking dying because jumping over a damn rock is now an Olympic sport. So many times I get killed trying to jump things, all I do is pogo up and not leap it, pogo up not leap, catch tank shell in the back, throw keyboard (not really on last one there, but I'd like too)

2) Give back old school knifing, sure lock ons and ice skating were annoying ,but at least there was a damn system to it. And sure sometimes you got screwed and it didn't register. But thats so much better than pulling out the knife and just staring at them (guy doesn't slash or anything), then having them turn around and gun you down, or getting gunneddown knifing.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah and it made it much harder to see players IMO. I'm colorblind and with the contrast now I cant see shit.



Interesting, I didn't think Colorblind mode did anything except change icon colors. I switched back and forth between them numerous times and seen no difference in game colors, so I just ended up going with color blind since the markers were easier to identify (though I am not color blind, but I can't imagine that would mean color blind mode color changes wouldn't be noticeable)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 30, 2012)

[yt]us4EThP-9oA[/yt]

Anyone else saw this L85A2 glitch on the recent patch? Pretty game breaking imo.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Asval feels much weaker to me, and the .44 magnum it much more inaccurate firing from the hip
> 
> I haven't used the G53 much but I tried it yesterday and it feels pretty solid imo. Racked up some nice kills with it.



With the Val I did two short burst then a medium and killed the guy pretty much every time. It has more recoil so full auto will make you miss more often than before. At long range it seems to have lost some power.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


>



Damn....... sad day it is. Too bad Anti tank mines stay live instead of C4


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn....... sad day it is. Too bad Anti tank mines stay live instead of C4



Mines were suppose to be removed from doing that as well on this patch, but I think they changed that. Mines staying and C4 going was how it was in BC2 as well, simply because Mines can be avoided, it's all on the driver of the vehicle spotting them. C4 can be placed, so many times on Seine would I wipe out a building then get killed by the C4 when they respawned, could do stupid crap like that with mines.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn....... sad day it is. Too bad Anti tank mines stay live instead of C4



I miss the hell out of C4 resurrections, too.  Sure, it was definitely a cheap move, but it was super satisfying blowing up whomever it was you were planting on after they killed you.  I imagine there won't be quite as many tank kills with C4, now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I imagine there won't be quite as many tank kills with C4, now.



I think they need to up the throw range to balance that out some, the way it sits it's just a suicide run. Maybe not the BC2 throw distance, but it still needs to be toss-able a bit. That will bring it back to being usable, but not cheap.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2012)

I feel like the M4A1 has more recoil or am I just high on noobness


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> I feel like the M4A1 has more recoil or am I just high on noobness



It must be you cause I raped with it last night!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2012)

C4 change will not impact me 1 bit im in the top 19% of PC users on BF3 stats in terms of C4 and i only ever used the death respawn C4 explosion kill once in 77hrs and that was just the other day for fun as they were removing it, considering i have around 290+ vehicle destroys with C4 without using cheap tactics i can honestly say it wont impact my C4ing of tanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> C4 change will not impact me 1 bit im in the top 19% of PC users on BF3 stats in terms of C4 and i only ever used the death respawn C4 explosion kill once in 77hrs and that was just the other day for fun as they were removing it, considering i have around 290+ vehicle destroys with C4 without using cheap tactics i can honestly say it wont impact my C4ing of tanks



You are in the top 1% of talking about shit head personal stats......and I mean that with respect.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> [yt]us4EThP-9oA[/yt]
> 
> Anyone else saw this L85A2 glitch on the recent patch? Pretty game breaking imo.



That explains the increase of m60 m249 and this gun today,its like a paper shredder,meat-grinder,Wish they had not decreased the DAO,Yes it was nerfed too .And hip shots with no re-coil....oh well a few thing to many fixed.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> That explains the increase of m60 m249 and this gun today,its like a paper shredder,meat-grinder,Wish they had not decreased the DAO,Yes it was nerfed too .And hip shots with no re-coil....oh well a few thing to many fixed.



No one mentioned he drew a penis with his L85


----------



## human_error (Mar 30, 2012)

Vehicle physics seem to be more borked today - saw a tank suddenly zip 100ft across the map (and no it wasn't lag - it just flew horizontally).

I don't like the lack of range of the AA missiles (especially in the AA tanks) - the aircraft have to be way too close (so close that by the time I get a lock-on they have already unloaded a volley of missles into me).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2012)

Whats the deal with L582? Supposed to be burst but keeps firing or what? IDK never used this gun and probably never will as I'm just not a TDM kinda guy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whats the deal with L582? Supposed to be burst but keeps firing or what? IDK never used this gun and probably never will as I'm just not a TDM kinda guy.



It has NO recoil at all when using it from the hip


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It has NO recoil at all when using it from the hip



hey brandon do you have it unlocked? I get home in 20mins and I want to see how far away you can get a headshot on me with it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> hey brandon do you have it unlocked? I get home in 20mins and I want to see how far away you can get a headshot on me with it.



Kevin wants it in the face.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Kevin wants it in the face.



I want that load shot in my face.


----------



## XNine (Mar 30, 2012)

So, played with a few of you last night.  I'm gonna have Teamspeak before we play again.  Anything you guys felt I was doing/shouldn't be doing?

I think it went fairly well, except for Brandon who kept getting shot in the face :b


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2012)

You should join us on teamspeak if you are playing with us.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2012)

XNine said:


> So, played with a few of you last night.  I'm gonna have Teamspeak before we play again.  Anything you guys felt I was doing/shouldn't be doing?
> 
> I think it went fairly well, except for Brandon who kept getting shot in the face :b



We needed more face melting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

XNine said:


> So, played with a few of you last night.  I'm gonna have Teamspeak before we play again.  Anything you guys felt I was doing/shouldn't be doing?
> 
> I think it went fairly well, except for Brandon who kept getting shot in the face :b



WHAT????? I WAS MELTING YOUR FACE!!!

LOL team speak info is posted in the OP! PLEASE! join us!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2012)

XNine said:


> So, played with a few of you last night.  I'm gonna have Teamspeak before we play again.  Anything you guys felt I was doing/shouldn't be doing?
> 
> I think it went fairly well, except for Brandon who kept getting shot in the face :b



Yes, I remember you... Erm.. Your corpse sprawled out on the ground.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2012)

What was Xnines message to you erocker on that game.......???? Anyone else remember? OH wasn't is colonel*Gay*rocker? or something to the sorts?

LOL SOMEONE from last night has to remember


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was ColonRocker. Lol. Pretty accurate as I just had a colonoscopy.

*My colon is immaculate btw.


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 30, 2012)

Sup guys, quick video I made on some changes that weren't announced in the patch

Enjoy!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> *My colon is immaculate btw.



Uh...thanks for sharing?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, quick video I made on some changes that weren't announced in the patch
> 
> Enjoy!



I noticed the tanker thing too, really surprised me. Glad to see it IS something new, and not just me.  Doesn't take much impact either, just a simple brush-by, and you're toast.


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I noticed the tanker thing too, really surprised me. Glad to see it IS something new, and not just me.  Doesn't take much impact either, just a simple brush-by, and you're toast.



lol yeah I gently touched it with my jeep and blew up to smitherines


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> lol yeah I gently touched it with my jeep and blew up to smitherines



Yeah, that's how it went...on Caspain, in US spawn, there's two small tankers between corrugated metal "sheds"....and a jeep that spawns right by there. I backed up while turning away from the tanker, front bumper just barely caught, and I was dead.




I'm sure a few will run ito that one, and never make it out of the spawn. 

And I'll never drive that particular jeep backwards there ever again!


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 30, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, quick video I made on some changes that weren't announced in the patch
> 
> Enjoy!



GJ Fhrope, check out my channel some time 

And welcome to TPU


----------



## XNine (Mar 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We needed more face melting.



I seem to remember being in the top of the charts all night.  I melted many, many faces.



erocker said:


> Yes, I remember you... Erm.. Your corpse sprawled out on the ground.



....colon......rocker?



brandonwh64 said:


> What was Xnines message to you erocker on that game.......???? Anyone else remember? OH wasn't is colonel*Gay*rocker? or something to the sorts?
> 
> LOL SOMEONE from last night has to remember



....colon......rocker?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 31, 2012)

I can think of a burrito or two I've eaten in my life that could be considered "colon rockers".


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 31, 2012)

I always thought the L85 was beast.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well since the patch, none of the SMG's have impressed me much, I have been a huge A-91 fan,but lately moved to the G36C, both seem to be lacking, and it's not in my mind. My kills per minute have held pretty steady on both of those weapons for many many hours, but after the patch both numbers are dropping more than I have ever seen. What do others use as Engineers, I'm trying out some of the guns I haven't tried before, might move to PDW's though.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 31, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well since the patch, none of the SMG's have impressed me much, I have been a huge A-91 fan,but lately moved to the G36C, both seem to be lacking, and it's not in my mind. My kills per minute have held pretty steady on both of those weapons for many many hours, but after the patch both numbers are dropping more than I have ever seen. What do others use as Engineers, I'm trying out some of the guns I haven't tried before, might move to PDW's though.



Yeah the A-91 sucks shit now. Trying to find a new favorite. The Val is kick ass in close quarters, but long maps forget it. I'll try the L85 I like it. But of course you are limited.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2012)

Had an OK round


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Had an OK round
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120331/Goodround.jpg



Thank me very much  Told you guys it was a good one 
even though I sucked, but hey whats new. These shrimp are kickin !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2012)

Got that Master_OrHan tonight TWICE!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2012)

Niiiiiiice, guy wouldn't leave me the heck alone that round. 

QBB-95 is hella OP, used it for two rounds straight and it was awesome.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 31, 2012)

I think figured it out. I'm taken Wrigs advice, I love TS, but I suck Because I noticed I don't get on until I'm buzzed. 
I'm gonna try being a silent partner for now on. I'll just listen which I'm sure will make multiple people happy. But I 
know if I get on earlier in the day I will do alot better. I fucking work 5 am to 2 pm. Tomorrow I'm gonna jump on in 
the day. Need some points. FYI so you know I'm not ducking you guy's. Just mixing it up. May benefit us all :  )


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 31, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well since the patch, none of the SMG's have impressed me much, I have been a huge A-91 fan,but lately moved to the G36C, both seem to be lacking, and it's not in my mind. My kills per minute have held pretty steady on both of those weapons for many many hours, but after the patch both numbers are dropping more than I have ever seen. What do others use as Engineers, I'm trying out some of the guns I haven't tried before, might move to PDW's though.



I use g36c, and post patch I thought it much improved. Less spread and recoil, I would even say its OP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I use g36c, and post patch I thought it much improved. Less spread and recoil, I would even say its OP.



Matter what load out you used before. I used the silencer, and since that got nerfed hard, its a 25% spread gain compared to pre-patch.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 31, 2012)

What do you guys think about the KH2002? I love that gun, accurate as fuck and shit all recoil. Like AEK971 but less recoil basically. Currently trying to get PP2000 magazine upgrade coz that gun is good in CQC, but 20 rounds suck.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Had an OK round
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120331/Goodround.jpg



That was a good round you probably would have done even better if i hadn't carried my team.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 31, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Matter what load out you used before. I used the silencer, and since that got nerfed hard, its a 25% spread gain compared to pre-patch.



Always use heavy barrel


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 31, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What do you guys think about the KH2002? I love that gun, accurate as fuck and shit all recoil. Like AEK971 but less recoil basically. Currently trying to get PP2000 magazine upgrade coz that gun is good in CQC, but 20 rounds suck.



Slow reload speed. Id go M16A3. Almost same handling but faster reload speed. I do have almost a thousand kills from KH2002 though and have like 21% accuracy on it.. love that gun ever since day 1


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 31, 2012)

I have somehow not been hip to teh G36C and have had it unlocked for months. Time to give it a shot (Hah!).


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 31, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have somehow not been hip to teh G36C and have had it unlocked for months. Time to give it a shot (Hah!).



Same here. That was the case with the Val too and once I used it I really liked it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2012)

Just unlocked the L85A2, dang thing is a laser beam. I know what they are going to nerf next patch. QBB-95 is still one of my favorites thou.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 31, 2012)

PKP Pecheng + Bipod is OP. Bind it with an acog or any scope, thing rips anything that comes across provided its deployed. You will own one corner, anything that comes across its LOS, will be ground meat. Very effective below and above 100-ish meter


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys, since I just had to remove a couple posts, I'll say this one last time. Do not (regardless of who) insult other members on this forum. It isn't the place and it isn't appropriate. If it happens again, I will have to do something about it.

Thanks.




Radical_Edward said:


> Niiiiiiice, guy wouldn't leave me the heck alone that round.
> 
> QBB-95 is hella OP, used it for two rounds straight and it was awesome.
> 
> ...



In that one shot where I have 24 kills, 22 of them are jet kills! For some reason I can hit infantry easier in a jet than trying to hit a helicopter. :\


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 31, 2012)

erocker said:


> Guys, since I just had to remove a couple posts, I'll say this one last time. Do not (regardless of who) insult other members on this forum. It isn't the place and it isn't appropriate. If it happens again, I will have to do something about it.
> 
> Thanks.
> In that one shot where I have 24 kills, 22 of them are jet kills! For some reason I can hit infantry easier in a jet than trying to hit a helicopter. :\



They made it easier I think. Last night was the first time I got killed multiple times by jets. 
It was probably you. Or you are just that good


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you seen how awesome the attack chopper heat seeking missiles are now!!! 
Check it. 
http://youtu.be/B7BDoKSfTjU


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 31, 2012)

come join the New Platoon!!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391580840777/


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> come join the New Platoon!!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391580840777/



I applied to join.


----------



## happy (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys, how do you turn on th fps counter in Battlefield 3?

Thanks


----------



## happy (Mar 31, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> come join the New Platoon!!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391580840777/



You guys gonna scrim the TPU team?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 31, 2012)

happy said:


> You guys gonna scrim the TPU team?



uh no. unless you mean Master_Orhan that is. This platoon is for hunting Orhan on BF3


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 31, 2012)

happy said:


> Hey guys, how do you turn on th fps counter in Battlefield 3?
> 
> Thanks



use the console command (the ~)
render.drawfps 1

That's it


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 31, 2012)

You ever wonder what happens when you gather 64 players and get together in a server?

Well I have! Here's a quick video of what happens when I gather the Fhrope Army for some good ol' Roadkill fun.

[YT]PAy-yFMeGAI[/YT]


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 31, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> You ever wonder what happens when you gather 64 players and get together in a server?
> 
> Well I have! Here's a quick video of what happens when I gather the Fhrope Army for some good ol' Roadkill fun.
> 
> [YT]PAy-yFMeGAI[/YT]



That's pretty cool.

I'd like to see a mound of C4 go off in the middle of everyone when they were all bunched up like they were in the one overhead shot.  I wonder how many points you'd get for a 50+ multi kill?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2012)

This dude got his jimmies rustled!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I'd like to see a mound of C4 go off in the middle of everyone when they were all bunched up like they were in the one overhead shot.  I wonder how many points you'd get for a 50+ multi kill?



32 multi, the other 18+ would be friendly


----------



## Fhrope (Mar 31, 2012)

haha wait for the next special


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 31, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 32 multi, the other 18+ would be friendly



Oh yeah.  You're right.  Boy, is my face red!

Anyhow, turns out one of my cards was only running at 50%.  I was checking stuff with the above mentioned fps console code and was only seeing frames in the 30s to 50s.  What the hell?  Disabled crossfire and re-enabled it, frames back into the high 60s to 100.  I then promptly went  35/18, so I'm guessing that had something to do with my dismal performance last night.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2012)

That and you kept running in front of my bullets.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 1, 2012)

I doubt there was any way to stop the maelstrom of your chi-com machine gun fury.  Can't say as I've ever gone 0-7 against someone.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This dude got his jimmies rustled!
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...755330_100001412242451_909008_797718986_o.jpg



Looks about like my Craftsman. It at least has a hood though.
He looks like Drew Carrey !


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 1, 2012)

new patch is pimp ...this is running off a sapphire oc edition 7950 @ 1120/1575 1218v 8xx Super-AA, FXAA+MLAA, max settings..













....and hidden vehicle?





edit: nvm about the vehicle...it is old news


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This dude got his jimmies rustled!
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...755330_100001412242451_909008_797718986_o.jpg







your lawnmower is no match against mine!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 1, 2012)

Just went to battlelog and their were 7 TPU'er 
playing and everyone on a different server. 
Don't think I've ever seen that. I figured 
everyone was gonna be out MO hunting 
tonight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Looks about like my Craftsman. It at least has a hood though.
> He looks like Drew Carrey !



That me with me  LOL I was goofing off on the lawn mower and my sis though it was a great idea to take a picture of it. 

AS you can see below, I am not impressed of the seriousness of this situation at this point in time with an excess of jimmies being rustled!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That me with me  LOL I was goofing off on the lawn mower and my sis though it was a great idea to take a picture of it.
> 
> AS you can see below, I am not impressed of the seriousness of this situation at this point in time with an excess of jimmies being rustled!
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...11434_100000279780511_1492657_797875838_o.jpg



Jimmies do not appear rusted


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2012)

Got a gold tag, unfortunately, the only kill that round:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> http://legitreviews.com/images/news/2012/gaming-lawnmower.jpg
> your lawnmower is no match against mine!



I'll go with Tims recommendation







brandonwh64 said:


> That me with me  LOL I was goofing off on the lawn mower and my sis though it was a great idea to take a picture of it.
> 
> AS you can see below, I am not impressed of the seriousness of this situation at this point in time with an excess of jimmies being rustled!
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...11434_100000279780511_1492657_797875838_o.jpg



I wasn't sure if that was you so didn't quote that post, but now you verified it, so I got to say... I laughed when I see the Intrepid sitting in the background with grass growing up around it, any money its a 2.7L and it's dead.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll go with Tims recommendation
> http://www.letsmow.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/HomeImprovementLawnMowerRacing.png
> 
> 
> ...



I miss that show so much.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I miss that show so much.



It's still hilarious. I know some shows that I watched when I was younger just don't correlate to now days. But I actually watched all the seasons of Home Improvement about 6 months ago, and it's just as good now as it was then, it's a great show.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I laughed when I see the Intrepid sitting in the background with grass growing up around it, any money its a 2.7L and it's dead.



LOL Yea its the neighbors car, its got over 260K miles on it and they sidelined the thing cause the starter went out. I told them I would install the started cheap to get it back on the road but no they would rather it sit and rot. They have 6 vehicles total and we share a drive way! I told them before that they need to down grade or park in their yard.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Yea its the neighbors car, its got over 260K miles on it and they sidelined the thing cause the starter went out. I told them I would install the started cheap to get it back on the road but no they would rather it sit and rot. They have 6 vehicles total and we share a drive way! I told them before that they need to down grade or park in their yard.



Wow, I can't believe it has made it that far, I've seen those things die being less than 5 years old. A starter, thats unreal, seriously can change that out in like 5 - 10 min....  Some people.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 1, 2012)

Funny ! Had me going for a second. FBI will be knocking at our Door's.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just want to say, people need to stop giving Orhan attention. So what if he wants to follow up, or make a Platoon with some stupid name. Don't give him the attention he wants by making a Platoon against him or posting on his. We're all here to have a good time, and if it bothers him let it be that way, don't go out of your way to give him attention, just going to make him happy.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 1, 2012)

So lets talk guns. Which gun does everyone think has the best stopping power to recoil ratio?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2012)

Well at present it's the L582, no? lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2012)

L85 works pretty well.

All the Support weapons seem to be better too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2012)

Well isn't it presently bugged with zero recoil from the hip?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2012)

Had some good rounds last night! Went 34-9 with triptex flying the chopper. I am a great gunner and Almost have everything unlocked for the chopper.

I went to buy the all vehicle unlock pack but as usual EA's store will not let me buy anything from them. I honestly think EA has me banned from their store cause I have not been able to buy ANYTHING for over a year. I get the same message on ANY PC or Network I use whether its credit card/debit card/paypal


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well isn't it presently bugged with zero recoil from the hip?



I would say yes,I used it for 6 hours Saturday and got my assault gun medal.....

I have a beef with the patch (at least i think it is from the R20)
Has anyone notice a bug or hack glitch that some guys can spawn in front of you and yet no spawn radio becan can be seen?Had a whole squad do this yesterday and i got shot looking for the damn radio thing .

Also anyone want to do co-op later today (around 4pm) I want my last gun ulocked.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 2, 2012)

Just got the AN-94, wow, kicks ass. Was killing a bunch of snipers with iron sights 

Has awesome recoil, despite having the second most recoil of all the assault guns apparently. 

http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/AN-94


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 2, 2012)

*Fhrope's Gun review - AK-74M*

Sup guys, Been trying to figure out which weapon is my go to gun now and I may have found it with this AK-74M sit back relax and I'll tell you why in this video


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2012)

Helps to be playing against a bunch of total idiot noobs too though as you apparently were during that round of Metro. 

That said, I think I need to give that gun more of a chance.


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Helps to be playing against a bunch of total idiot noobs too though as you apparently were during that round of Metro.
> 
> That said, I think I need to give that gun more of a chance.



Lol I flanked them so hard they didn't know what to do with themselves.  Not my fault my ninja skills are leet


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll use it for tonight's gaming session...I'm working on 1000 kills with every weapon, and that tidbit about the foregrip is very useful, thanks! I'm taking it off other guns!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'll use it for tonight's gaming session...I'm working on 1000 kills with every weapon, and that tidbit about the foregrip is very useful, thanks! I'm taking it off other guns!



Ill be there to hold your sack up.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 2, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, Been trying to figure out which weapon is my go to gun now and I may have found it with this AK-74M sit back relax and I'll tell you why in this video



I was gonna say you sound like one of the guys that does the reviews on Hardware Canucks on Youtube, then I realised that must be what a Canadian accent sounds like.

on topic: I unlocked this gun for both sides today, so I will be using it more


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I was gonna say you sound like one of the guys that does the reviews on Hardware Canucks on Youtube, then I realised that must be what a Canadian accent sounds like.
> 
> on topic: I unlocked this gun for both sides today, so I will be using it more



Lol, you're right my friend 

Canadian accents taking over the world!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 2, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Lol, you're right my friend
> 
> Canadian accents taking over the world!!



I know there was a reason you're awesome.. Canadian


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I know there was a reason you're awesome.. Canadian



 Yeah, we also consume more youtube than the rest of the world combined! 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill be there to hold your sack up.



Uh...OK?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, we also consume more youtube than the rest of the world combined!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...OK?



You're a cyber athlete. I'm just an athletic supporter.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Apr 3, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I know there was a reason you're awesome.. Canadian



What does a guy that lives where I live has to do to live in Canada???


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> What does a guy that lives where I live has to do to live in Canada???



Get a passport and a plane ticket ! Now to come to the USA all you 
have to do is get to Mexico and follow the crowd.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Had a pretty great night. Averaging 40-50 kills a game. Especially since playing solo. 

I feel as I do amazing on nights where I solely use the M16, as soon as I pick up another weapon it's herp derp time.

Not sure if it has to do with balance or some stigma I have w/ other weapons.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Apr 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Get a passport and a plane ticket ! Now to come to the USA all you
> have to do is get to Mexico and follow the crowd.



Not that easy I'm afraid!for me to just visit the US is a nightmare of burocratic BS and in the end I may not even get the visa!!!
Always wanted to make the big step and move to another country but never really got deep into it!
CA has always been my favourite so if anyone has any idea shoot me a PM to keep the thread on topic...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 3, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Sup guys, Been trying to figure out which weapon is my go to gun now and I may have found it with this AK-74M sit back relax and I'll tell you why in this video



Far out! how do you find servers with such noobs! i'd be an elite god when compared with those guys, and im shite... jesusssss....


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 3, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Server update for PC, 360, & PS 3 April 3rd from 8 AM UTC - 4 PM UTC. You may be kicked from your game, but should be able to rejoin."


twitter.com/gustavhalling: "We are rolling out a server-fix for Heat seekers and TV-missiles bugs today. Let me know your experience after the servers are updated."


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Not that easy I'm afraid!for me to just visit the US is a nightmare of burocratic BS and in the end I may not even get the visa!!!
> Always wanted to make the big step and move to another country but never really got deep into it!
> CA has always been my favourite so if anyone has any idea shoot me a PM to keep the thread on topic...



Yeah I know, That was an immigration joke. Guess you have to 
be a US citizen to appreciate it. Hot topic every election cycle.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2012)

BF3 on the way as well as a new GPU


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2012)

Jetster said:


> BF3 on the way as well as a new GPU



Yeah, good call. The 6870 struggles with it. I'm just 
wanting for things to calm down a little on the GPU 
front before I plop down any money.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah, good call. The 6870 struggles with it. I'm just
> wanting for things to calm down a little on the GPU
> front before I plop down any money.



680 and call it a day.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2012)

Sure 680...if you can find one in stock.

So what's the post-patch deal exactly with the Stinger and IGLA? I think the range has been reduced? But I am having trouble locking on to air vehicles at all now even when they are close. And as far as I know there is not a perk in a heli to keep a lock from initiating in the first place...correct?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 680 and call it a day.



If you can find one in stock, 7950 or 7970 (i got mine for $500) fits the bill nicely (absolutely maxed out, hbao and such, I see over 200 fps at times).



Wrigleyvillain said:


> So what's the post-patch deal exactly with the Stinger and IGLA? I think the range has been reduced? But I am having trouble locking on to air vehicles at all now even when they are close. And as far as I know there is not a perk in a heli to keep a lock from initiating in the first place...correct?



I think it's a bug, it seems completely random. I've had a Little Bird like 10 ft in front of me I couldn't lock onto once, then I did later. And I've had choppers 100 - 200 yards out where I just sit with them in my scope as they pelt me and kill me. Watched a Viper fly around for about 15 seconds through my IGLA scope and it didn't even start or attempt to lock on. They might be useful if they actually ever locked on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure 680...if you can find one in stock.
> 
> So what's the post-patch deal exactly with the Stinger and IGLA? I think the range has been reduced? But I am having trouble locking on to air vehicles at all now even when they are close. And as far as I know there is not a perk in a heli to keep a lock from initiating in the first place...correct?



Its gotta be a bug, The have to be a certain distance to lock on, not too close or not too far away.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its gotta be a bug, The have to be a certain distance to lock on, not too close or not too far away.



Nah, it's broken, as 1Kurgan1 says. I had both choppers circling overhead above me, and I could only ever lock on to one, no matter the range(both were at the same ranges at times, only one would lock). Next map, same chopper, no lock, different distances, using IGLA. Either dude was hacking, or it's borken.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you can find one in stock, 7950 or 7970 (i got mine for $500) fits the bill nicely (absolutely maxed out, hbao and such, I see over 200 fps at times).
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a bug, it seems completely random. I've had a Little Bird like 10 ft in front of me I couldn't lock onto once, then I did later. And I've had choppers 100 - 200 yards out where I just sit with them in my scope as they pelt me and kill me. Watched a Viper fly around for about 15 seconds through my IGLA scope and it didn't even start or attempt to lock on. They might be useful if they actually ever locked on.



680 is a far better deal right now man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, it's broken, as 1Kurgan1 says. I had both choppers circling overhead above me, and I could only ever lock on to one, no matter the range(both were at the same ranges at times, only one would lock). Next map, same chopper, no lock, different distances, using IGLA. Either dude was hacking, or it's borken.



Well thats what I mean, BUG/BROKEN


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2012)

GIGABYTE GV-N680D5-2GD-B GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-b... Won't last long.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> GIGABYTE GV-N680D5-2GD-B GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-b... Won't last long.



I see the price increase cause of the sales strength of the cards....


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

couple of Gigabyte cards for $529 are available locally too, just two in fact. Dunno I'll get to the store before they are gone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> couple of gigabyte cards for $529 are available locally too, just two in fact. Dunno i'll get to the store before they are gone.



go go gadget!


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> GIGABYTE GV-N680D5-2GD-B GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-b... Won't last long.



...and it's gone.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Either dude was hacking, or it's borken.



Damnit. Though they are "rolling out server side fixes for heat-seekers and TV missiles" starting with console today.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 680 is a far better deal right now man.



Not saying it isn't, I'm saying a good deal doesn't matter if you can't find one. Also saying the 7900's are overkill by far for anything on the market right now, and on average have a higher OC head room and more vram, oc on 7970 vs oc on most 680's, the gap's not very large. Thats all I'm saying, I wouldn't hold out for a 680 if someone can't find one, all of the top rung cards crush anything out there right now.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damnit. Though they are "rolling out server side fixes for heat-seekers and TV missiles" starting with console today.



Yeah. With this bug if no one is laser designating, it becomes almost impossible to remove air vehicles. I was on a Kharg like that, instant spawn vehicles and no laser designation, me and Marine ran Stingers and could't leave B, we had to stay at B since it gave us open skies to lock on, problem was, it also gave us no cover, so we mostly just died, but now and then we got a kill. 

Another thing I noticed that was weird when I was playing today, I've been killed in the Z-11 by Stingers in one shot numerous times now, everytime I hit one today, it just disabled them and they flew off to repair it, kind of annoying as I waste a rocket forcing them to flare, use another rocket to disable, and now that I have wasted 30 seconds and they have been flying away from me the entire time, I can't lock on for the kill.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 3, 2012)

Best round ever:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27389267/1/287315326/

2 disarms and took 1 pair of tags also


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2012)

well MG36 got nerfed they gave users the heavy barrel but removed the extended mag  making it worthless as and LMG because the gun doesnt stabilize untill around the 25-30th round out of 50


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 4, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well MG36 got nerfed they gave users the heavy barrel but removed the extended mag  making it worthless as and LMG because the gun doesnt stabilize untill around the 25-30th round out of 50



Why would you unload a 50 round burst, anyhow?  LMGs are made for short bursts.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 680 is a far better deal right now man.



They do look like a screamer for the price. I'll probably go 7870 myself. I'd have to fix my own meals if I spent over $400 for a video card. 
Especially when I am spending $200 in couple weeks to get my old Plasma 42" fixed. Want it for my bedroom and a gaming Monitor :  ))
Come to think of it maybe I should save that money and get my card sooner. How long until the 7870 drops a few bucks. I hear they over 
clock to a 7950 really easy.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 4, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/gustavhalling: "We are rolling out a server-fix for Heat seekers and TV-missiles bugs today. Let me know your experience after the servers are updated."



I thought that was a bug. Rock on!  At least they identified the bug and fixed it. Thumbs up for that one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Why would you unload a 50 round burst, anyhow?  LMGs are made for short bursts.



in real life yes in Battlefield the gun jumps all over for the first few rounds, the more rounds you fire the more the gun stabilizes  with 200 round M60 about 35-40 rounds in the gun stabilizes meaning in many situations such as damavad peak once it stabilizes you can just sweep and kill alot of ppl, 

the MG36 had far less recoil and a much better rate of fire, meaning 100 rounds on the MG36 would go by in the same time it took to fire 40 from the M60, (pre patch M60 as it got raised from 550 to 580 rpm)

its a game weapons arent even close to realistic as such LMGs recoil etc gets less after X # of rounds,   

100 rounds + little recoil = after 25-30 rounds you get 70 rounds to fire with very little recoil, were talking less recoil then an UMP 45 etc it was a damn good gun, and today alone i ran into 4 situations where the extended mag would have saved my ass.

still prefer my M60 tho, need to use it more so i can get into the top 2000 using said weapon.  i slipped from 2096 to 2192 today, as i was messing around with other guns


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well MG36 got nerfed they gave users the heavy barrel but removed the extended mag  making it worthless as and LMG because the gun doesnt stabilize untill around the 25-30th round out of 50



Yeah I tried it out yesterday for the first time. Tried a few short bursts and it was horrible. Long bursts were ok, but with smaller clips and less damage per bullet, just didn't feel like a good trade off.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 4, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its a game weapons arent even close to realistic as such LMGs recoil etc gets less after X # of rounds,
> 
> 100 rounds + little recoil = after 25-30 rounds you get 70 rounds to fire with very little recoil



I'll be damned, I didn't know that.  I don't think I ever fire more that 3-5 rounds at a time unless I get spooked in a room or such.  I've give it a shot.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'll give it a shot.



Indeed you will.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'll be damned, I didn't know that.  I don't think I ever fire more that 3-5 rounds at a time unless I get spooked in a room or such.  I've give it a shot.



The problem I have is that after about 30 rounds I die because I missed every shot except 2......and he has like 17% health.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2012)

yea roughly from what ive seen 2 out of every 3 bullets in an LMG automatically miss, ill defer to Kurgan here a bit but considering with the M60 im ranked in the top 3% playing BF3 on PC and considering my game time as support

83 hours total game time
62 hours as Support
2 hours as Assualt
10 hours In Main Battle tanks

pretty much means ive spent a shit ton of time using LMGs to the point theirs only one other person on tpu whos played support more then me yet has less then half the number of kills using said weapons 

as far as recoil goes the MG36 now has a recoil thats harder to control then the M60 or PKP, low magazine capacity, less stopping power, can no longer use foregrip + sights meaning bipod is needed, sadly cant deploy bipod half the time do to fixing the bipod lulz, meaning the guns have lost their status if you want to use an LMG prone + bipod means anyone down range with a rifle will headshot you, deploying on items that are the proper height leaves you exposed,  looks like ill be forced to switch to personal defense weapons, 

as the IAR 27 is worthless  its an M416 but is half as accurate simply due to mag having extra rounds

MG36 got nerfed. 

M60 has improved but almost all 7.62mm round weapons just feel weak at close range, the extra stopping power is worthless, anyone whos run into an Engie knows this lol as the needle guns will drop you asap, dropping to deploy bipod gets you killed supressive fire is worthless alot of the time with LMGs, its mitigated by a red dot or flashlight so if your opponent has either pointed at you, your bullets already at around 66% missing or going to supressive status is increased.  

and yes i realize LMGs cant be laser accurate weapons blah blah blah, it would just be nice if they actually hit as they should, 

supressors have caused a HUGE hit to damage so they are worthless on LMGs now as well

meaning,
Foregrip = junk for the most part
Bipod can't deploy in the usually easily defensible areas like catwalks on Operation firestorm tank blows a hole in the wall? get on the catwalk use bipod and get some flag defense action well 50/50 it wont deploy on a catwalk you can get lucky if debries are nearby however as it stands sometimes they work sometimes they dont, most often your out in the open and sitting still in the open = death

MG36 gains heavy barrel but it does nothing for accuracy really, due to again supressive style LMGs are ment for in the game, heavy barrel means no extended mag, even so they removed extended mag anyway, 

QBB-95 is okay its more accurate but higher rate of fire and 76 rounds at the start means it doesnt fill its role well weapon is considered awesome by some not so much by others, ive had 0 luck with it

i can understand weapons like the M60, PKP, T88, M240B, M249 being unwieldly 

but handy capping say the IAR 27 which is a carbon copy M416 and the MG36 just due to higher magazine capacity is rather retarded, these weapons are essentially assault rifles but dont feel as such, having played a few hours as assault the M416 is superior in every aspect to the IAR yet they are the same weapon the IAR has a heavy barrel and larger magazine, but thats about it, 

Eitherway LMGs kinda got nerfed, might try picking up shotguns again but i doubt it, having to unlock shit constantly on weapons for them be worth using is getting tedious.

MG36 is essentially the same as the G36C at medium range the MG36 should be as accurate due to the heavier barrel 
IAR 27 should be the same as an M416, but it gets a range nerf for obvious reasons aka an extra half a mag you can empty,

Accuracy Plots pre patch, theyve been changed again since patch but to give you an Idea M416 vs IAR 27  essentially the bigger the mag / clip the less accurate the gun 

the ASVAL is interesting to note as it really is a needle gun lol first bullet is extremely accurate.
http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=plots

As it stands LMGs didnt need to be NERFED, what needs to be done is give Mortars back to Recon as it was in Bad Company 2 yet instead of multiple morters its just 1 well placed shot, 

allow C4 for Assault and Support, but make C4 Assault users give up Med Packs aka you lose the SPM spam box, for vehicle killing power,  reviving should still be possible it balances things out far better then as it currently is.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I see the price increase cause of the sales strength of the cards....



meanwhile at PNY and Gigabyte HQ.

PNY and Gigabyte cards are more expensive then the rest for some reason


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 4, 2012)

i have achieved my 1.4 KDR w000000ttttt, 1.5 in the making


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 4, 2012)

screw all LMGs!

M249 > ALL


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 4, 2012)

after jail, i still have my skills
this is my first day, 2nd score with high ranks players i am best of my team going from promoted from rank 2 to rank 5.

map: Noshahr Canals








this is battlelog game link, this battle report http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27541183/1/271971845/


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Apr 4, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> after jail, i still have my skills
> this is my first day, 2nd score with high ranks players i am best of my team going from promoted from rank 2 to rank 5.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46492&stc=1&d=1333534500



You're a "natural born battlefield-er"
I'm guessing the map was Metro


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> EVERYONE! Since we have a dick cheese that likes to delete the roster, No more members are accepted in the platoon... Sorry blame the buddy f*cker




yeah my bro, those noobs don't know who real players are.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 4, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> You're a "natural born battlefield-er"
> I'm guessing the map was Metro



no, i hear metro is shit map and it's for noobs to get score, no it's Noshahr Canals

this is battlelog game link, this battle report http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27541183/1/271971845/


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> They do look like a screamer for the price. I'll probably go 7870 myself. I'd have to fix my own meals if I spent over $400 for a video card.
> Especially when I am spending $200 in couple weeks to get my old Plasma 42" fixed. Want it for my bedroom and a gaming Monitor :  ))
> Come to think of it maybe I should save that money and get my card sooner. How long until the 7870 drops a few bucks. I hear they over
> clock to a 7950 really easy.



$200?! You could buy a new one for that.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> the ASVAL is interesting to note as it really is a needle gun lol first bullet is extremely accurate.
> http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=plots



Wow, thanks for that page. Glad my beloved KH-2002 is nice and accurate, 'specially with a foregrip.  

I also use the PP2000, and that seems quite good too. 

Though the AEK does not seem like what the graph shows in game. Seems like it has way more upwards recoil when I use it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, it's broken, as 1Kurgan1 says. I had both choppers circling overhead above me, and I could only ever lock on to one, no matter the range(both were at the same ranges at times, only one would lock). Next map, same chopper, no lock, different distances, using IGLA. Either dude was hacking, or it's borken.



I believe they increased the effectiveness of the Stealth mod (pilot/gunner upgrade for chopper). If I'm right, this is why it's random; not everyone uses it or has it unlocked. But yea, it seems impossible to lock on to a chopper that's close to the ground but then another chopper can be locked onto easily.

Nope, seems I'm wrong.

"The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace."

"Below Radar will now also prevent the lock on of Stinger and IGLA missiles."

Change log

Below radar is a permanent upgrade for the chopper (like the 3rd seat of the tank - available permanently when you max attack choppers and doesn't take up a customisation slot). Seems it's had a buff. A big one


----------



## NHKS (Apr 4, 2012)

Battlefield 3 server rental $25 per month
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/rent-a-server


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> no, i hear metro is shit map and it's for noobs to get score, no it's Noshahr Canals
> 
> this is battlelog game link, this battle report http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27541183/1/271971845/



Hit the nail on the head there, sick of seeing SPM stackers who only play Metro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hit the nail on the head there, sick of seeing SPM stackers who only play Metro.



I NEVER play metro unless I am on TS and the guys insist on not leaving a server that the map has switched to metro.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I NEVER play metro unless I am on TS and the guys insist on not leaving a server that the map has switched to metro.



Yep me Too !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep me Too !



Maybe drinking some beer tonight....... be prepared LOL


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe drinking some beer tonight....... be prepared LOL



Tell me if you are, I love drunk Brandon.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm off of work tomorrow... Feel pretty good today. I haven't drank for a long time. We'll see what three beers does to me tonight. I'm generally better at these games when I'm a bit loosened up... But not drinking for so long it's going to be easy for me to have too much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm off of work tomorrow... Feel pretty good today. I haven't drank for a long time. We'll see what three beers does to me tonight. I'm generally better at these games when I'm a bit loosened up... But not drinking for so long it's going to be easy for me to have too much.



What beer should I get tonight erocker? I usually get yuengling but I may switch it up!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like fun, I'm in!


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2012)

I got a 6-pack of this: http://www.lakefrontbrewery.com/fixed-gear.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I got a 6-pack of this: http://www.lakefrontbrewery.com/fixed-gear.html



LOL my work blocked it due to "alcohol content" WTF


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


>



I know this is going to be engulfed with flames but I will probably be on after american idol.....


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2012)

NO big deal to me, I play guitar, so it's all good to me. I gotta go and pick up a new mouse tonight i think, gonna get a RAT 7, so I'll be on after I've had dinner and ran out to the PC store.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> NO big deal to me, I play guitar, so it's all good to me. I gotta go and pick up a new mouse tonight i think, gonna get a RAT 7, so I'll be on after I've had dinner and ran out to the PC store.



My wife got me into that show and I admit I only watch if I think someone can actually sing good and play rock. That R/B crap is junk.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hell as much as I hate metro mp,its the only servers up when I`m up,Today found me a good conquest server been playing for a while time to stop.Need 2 more transport ribbons for my medal,Yet I spawn on the Amtrac and wait for a driver,get tired of waiting,start driving , soon as i get past the battleship sure enough some guy spawns in the 44mm cannon seat........

R/B crap...yes but RAP IS THE CRAPPIEST!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know this is going to be engulfed with flames but I will probably be on after american idol.....



My wife tries. I was going down the stairs last week and Elise was just starting the old Zepplin song and I thought OK I have to sit and watch her destroy a classic. Man she fucking Rocked the house ! I seen them live at the Cow Palace in San Fran and she sounded better than Robert Plant did


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> My wife tries. I was going down the stairs last week and Elise was just starting the old Zepplin song and I thought OK I have to sit and watch her destroy a classic. Man she fucking Rocked the house ! I seen them live at the Cow Palace in San Fran and she sounded better than Robert Plant did



Yea she did do that song very well! My favorite is coltin dixon from TN. I think he has a unique sound and has GREAT potential.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok we are not gonna talk about American idol in the Battlefield 3 clubhouse or I swear Ill sign up with the dark brotherhood and hunt you all down.........wait wrong game.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok we are not gonna talk about American idol in the Battlefield 3 clubhouse or I swear Ill sign up with the dark brotherhood and hunt you all down.........wait wrong game.



Yep, I knew it would get a rise from MM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep, I knew it would get a rise from MM.



Thats why I said flames.......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats why I said flames.......



You didn't say anything about G8tor?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know this is going to be engulfed with flames but I will probably be on after american idol.....





TheMailMan78 said:


> You didn't say anything about G8tor?



LOL !!!! MM you crack me up!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I NEVER play metro unless I am on TS and the guys insist on not leaving a server that the map has switched to metro.



I do my best to stay away from Metro, I honestly think it might be impossible to break 600 (maybe even 550) spm while staying away from Metro. I mean it's cool to see guys around 800+ spm, but I know what map they gravitate too. Just so many bodies (of every sort) to shoot, heal revive, or give ammo to. Playing 2 rounds of metro or just a great round of metro can make my spm climb like 2pts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think people who track stats so seriously have small peckers.....However this is just a hypothesis.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think people who track stats so seriously have small peckers.....However this is just a hypothesis.



Some say the same for people who bring their cars to the dyno, go to the track, lift their trucks, or generally do something better than the average person can do. It's the easy way out, "You beat me at something, must have a small dick, now I feel so much better about myself since I insulted someone elses accomplishments".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Some say the same for people who bring their cars to the dyno, go to the track, lift their trucks, or generally do something better than the average person can do. It's the easy way out, "You beat me at something, must have a small dick, now I feel so much better about myself since I insulted someone elses accomplishments".



I just said it was a hypothesis. No need to be so defensive. However you being so defensive makes me think I struck a nerve. Sorry man. Really. I'm sorry.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, it's obvious that people who lift their trucks have small penis syndrome.  They aren't doing anything better than anyone else, they are just plain doing it wrong.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, it's obvious that people who lift their trucks have small penis syndrome.  They aren't doing anything better than anyone else, they are just plain doing it wrong.



Never tried to drive a jeep in BF3 over the rocks?



trucks with lifts are pretty common up here, but I'm also pretty close to the mountains, and rock-climbing is fairly popular. Plus, a lift when you get a couple of feet of snow dumped on ya means you're less likely to get stuck.

A time and a place for EVERYTHING....


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 4, 2012)

Ha!

Did you forget the "MT" in MT Alex means "Montana?"  I live in the mountains.  Changing the center of gravity on your truck and putting huge tires on it means you go in the ditch a lot easier than a person with a real truck.  But I digress.

Did I hear you say you are drinking, tonight?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just said it was a hypothesis. No need to be so defensive. However you being so defensive makes me think I struck a nerve. Sorry man. Really. I'm sorry.



Not defense at all, just saying what I think of the saying, it's hard to determine emotion behind speech through type. Though if your trying to get a picture of my junk, toss me a pm and we might be able to work something out.



MT Alex said:


> Ha!
> 
> Did you forget the "MT" in MT Alex means "Montana?"  I live in the mountains.  Changing the center of gravity on your truck and putting huge tires on it means you go in the ditch a lot easier than a person with a real truck.  But I digress.
> 
> Did I hear you say you are drinking, tonight?



Only way your going to go in the ditch is by going to fast and understeering in, you rally racing your truck? On a plowed road it's easy to drive despite lift or tire size, thats not the best measure, I think he's actually talking about driving through the ditch your worried about going in


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not defense at all, just saying what I think of the saying, it's hard to determine emotion behind speech through type. Though if your trying to get a picture of my junk, toss me a pm and we might be able to work something out.



I think your trollo' meter needs adjusting man. lol


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Ha!
> 
> Did you forget the "MT" in MT Alex means "Montana?"  I live in the mountains.  Changing the center of gravity on your truck and putting huge tires on it means you go in the ditch a lot easier than a person with a real truck.  But I digress.
> 
> Did I hear you say you are drinking, tonight?



Yes, you did.

And i hear ya on the center of gravity thing, and dealing with that is what makes a lifted truck useful, or just compensating. A guy down the street from me had a nice '85 blazer with an 18-24-inch lift kit, and was asking a decent price. It was ready for real off-roading, not falling on it's side, fortunately, but it sold before I could get the cash together. Instead of the white GMC, i bought a white Gibson. 

This is normal summer activity up here, and lifts are useful:













Waiparous is one of my favorite spots in the world.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think your trollo' meter needs adjusting man. lol



Because I respond to copy and paste conversation ending responses? I'll respond to umad, cool story bro, or anything else  I still think your trying to cover up that you were trying to get the measurements of everyone in the club house.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dunno about rocks. But I will say big tires in mud isn't always the answer. You want your weight in the middle and your tires close together among other things.

I see these redneck building these monster trucks all the time and I used to enjoy cruising by them real slow like in my lil' CJ5 and 900/16s. There is a member on the forums that really thinks he knows about boggin which makes me laugh. Loved to see him in the glades with all his "knowledge".

Of course my father used to build swamp buggies during the 80's for a certain clientèle coming out of Miami and he set up my jeep. lol



1Kurgan1 said:


> Because I respond to copy and paste conversation ending responses? I'll respond to umad, cool story bro, or anything else  I still think your trying to cover up that you were trying to get the measurements of everyone in the club house.



Ill call your bluff. Send me your junk.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Where did I say I'm giving away pics?  I said it seems like you want some, and if you got enough ambition we might be able to strike a deal, lol. 

But yeah for mud you don't want wide tires, though there isn't anything wrong with tall, just the taller you get, you will gain some width.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Where did I say I'm giving away pics?  I said it seems like you want some, and if you got enough ambition we might be able to strike a deal, lol.
> 
> But yeah for mud you don't want wide tires, though there isn't anything wrong with tall, just the taller you get, you will gain some width.



Thats what I thought. Junkless.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats what I thought. Junkless.











All you have to do is break your cage Bilo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All you have to do is break your cage Bilo.



lololol


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, you did.
> 
> And i hear ya on the center of gravity thing, and dealing with that is what makes a lifted truck useful, or just compensating. A guy down the street from me had a nice '85 blazer with an 18-24-inch lift kit, and was asking a decent price. It was ready for real off-roading, not falling on it's side, fortunately, but it sold before I could get the cash together. Instead of the white GMC, i bought a white Gibson.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfWt...DvjVQa1PpcFOQRyDBOJ0HTl7QxSSrCXjuPPFoM2RTOKc=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtSv...DvjVQa1PpcFOQRyDBOJ0HTl7QxSSrCXjuPPFoM2RTOKc=

Scott's
1988 Jeep XJ

Cherokee

(Pioneer)

"Engine, Trans,TC"

Fresh 4.0: in-line 6

(Pacesetter Header)( flowmaster 44)

( K&N ) ( 3 Row CSF Radiator)

AW4: 4 speed auto trans

NP 231: Command Trac

"Suspension"

Front

(4" Trailmaster Coils)

(Trailmaster Drop Brackets shaved)

(RE Drop Bracket Braces)

( TeraFlex Adjustable LCAs)

(JKS LCA Mini Skids)

(2.5" Spacers )

(6" Total Lift)

(5" Daystar bumpstops)

( Mt. Ryder Xtreme Shocks )

(C-Rok steering reinforcing)

(JKS style HD Tie Rod & Moog Ends)

(YJ brakelines)

Rear

( 2.5" Performance Ass. shackles)

( 3.5" Rubicon Express Leafs)

(6" Total Lift)

(Custom bumpstop Plates)

( Mt. Ryder Xtreme Shocks )

(YJ Brakeline)

" Assessories & Recovery"

Safari Rack

( w/Hella lamps )

Rear Rock bumper

Rigidco Hi-Clearance Winch Bumper

( w/8000 lb Ramsey winch )

Rigidco Rock Rails

BDS Front Diff Guard

Home Fabbed Rear Rocker Guards

Home Fabbed Rear 1/4 Armour

(Assorted Recovery Equipment)

(Hi-lift on Receiver Mount)

(Shovel, Tools, First aid)

(Masterflow Air Compressor)

" Sound "

Sony 210 watt CD Head Unit

( Infinity Front & Rear )

" Tires & Wheels "

35"x 12.5"x 15" Radials

(BF Goodrich MTs)

15 " x 8 " Wheels 4" bs

( Cragar Soft 8s)

" Axles & Gears"

4.56 to 1

" Rear"Shaved Dana 44

(Detroit Locker, Raised Shocks)

30 spline

"Front" Hi-Pinion Dana 30

(Aussie locker & Posi-Lok)

Yukon Axles/760 spicer U-joints

Mine is the white one. The red one is my sons and 
the one that rolled at the end of the run is a buddies of mine.
The only mod I wasn't able to do myself was putting in the 4:56 gears.
One thing about vids , they never give you the true feel of how steep these
Canyon's really are. This wash is very steep and you can tell by the people slipping 
and falling all over. Me the most !


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Only way your going to go in the ditch is by going to fast and understeering in, you rally racing your truck? On a plowed road it's easy to drive despite lift or tire size, thats not the best measure, I think he's actually talking about driving through the ditch your worried about going in



Honestly, I don't think winter roads in Minnesota are the best measure.  I can't find anything on google earth as steep as my driveway within a thousand miles of Duluth.  And my driveway is a far cry from anything "good" around here.  I don't go in the ditch, period, but I pull a lot of tourists and transplants out, driving rigs I wouldn't allow on the property.

Nice outfit, Idaho, looks like you've put a shit ton of work into it.  That's what we refer to around here as a California rig


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Honestly, I don't think winter roads in Minnesota are the best measure.  I can't find anything on google earth as steep as my driveway within a thousand miles of Duluth.  And my driveway is a far cry from anything "good" around here.  I don't go in the ditch, period, but I pull a lot of tourists and transplants out, driving rigs I wouldn't allow on the property.
> 
> Nice outfit, Idaho, looks like you've put a shit ton of work into it.  That's what we refer to around here as a California rig



That California rig has pulled out a ton of Idaho Trucks up in the snow. Funny it was bought in Montana originally.Lockers and low gears being the key. I did take it to 
California once. Never doing that again. It isn't what you would call comfortable  I do drive it to work every day though. 
It has killed 2 deer on the way to work so far  Last one was a nice 4 point Muley.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Honestly, I don't think winter roads in Minnesota are the best measure.  I can't find anything on google earth as steep as my driveway within a thousand miles of Duluth.  And my driveway is a far cry from anything "good" around here.  I don't go in the ditch, period, but I pull a lot of tourists and transplants out, driving rigs I wouldn't allow on the property.
> 
> Nice outfit, Idaho, looks like you've put a shit ton of work into it.  That's what we refer to around here as a California rig



Are you serious? Like Montana is any better, we get on average 80 inches of snow a year in my town, I'm not in Southern MN here, I'm like 2 hours from Canada, just as far North as you 

I run 35x12.5's (I'm not saying these are ideal snow tires, skinnys would of course we better for driving on winter roads, but through actual snow not plowed rounds, and anything else, I'll take my tires) on my truck and don't go in the ditch period either, and have pulled out people, I think you are mistaking bad drivers with vehicles that aren't setup like yours. And if I did go in the ditch, I'd probably just drive out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2012)

I had a pretty nice body and suspension lifted Toyota pickup with 35s back in the mid-90s when I lived in Oregon. Then I made the mistake of coming back to Chicago. Loved and miss it; though I didn't do any of the work myself. Can essentially blame the city for that one too. I didn't really know anybody who worked on cars when I was growing up to say nothing of giant trucks.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I had a pretty nice body and suspension lifted Toyota pickup with 35s back in the mid-90s when I lived in Oregon. Then I made the mistake of coming back to Chicago. Loved and miss it; though I didn't do any of the work myself. Can essentially blame the city for that one too. I didn't really know anybody who worked on cars when I was growing up to say nothing of giant trucks.



You ever make that ride from Eugene to Bend ? 
Man what a Nice drive that is. I'd love to live in Bend.
Building those was a hobby for us when the boy's were 
still at home. Bought that thing for $1200 and dumped 12K
into it after that The engine, transfer case and both axles
were all replaced while building it. The suspension has morphed
over the years to what it has now. Went from 3" to 4" to 6".


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Are you serious? Like Montana is any better, we get on average 80 inches of snow a year in my town, I'm not in Southern MN here, I'm like 2 hours from Canada, just as far North as you
> 
> I run 35x12.5's (I'm not saying these are ideal snow tires, skinnys would of course we better for driving on winter roads, but through actual snow not plowed rounds, and anything else, I'll take my tires) on my truck and don't go in the ditch period either, and have pulled out people, I think you are mistaking bad drivers with vehicles that aren't setup like yours. And if I did go in the ditch, I'd probably just drive out.


Yeah I've only got mine stuck once and that was deep snow. Sunk to the frame. Ended up wrapping the winch around a tree 
and dragging myself out after about 2 hrs work. That is just so fun when you can't feel your fingers and having to pull on the 
ice cold winch cable and digging the snow out from around the frame.  Do you have your tires siped ? That really helps 
on ice and rocks.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Are you serious? Like Montana is any better, we get on average 80 inches of snow a year in my town, I'm not in Southern MN here, I'm like 2 hours from Canada, just as far North as you



Flat-lander


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Flat-lander



Once again wrong part of MN, up here is all hills, iron ore mines are about an hour north.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of the right part, I've been looking at topos.  Nice looking country.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That picture looks like it's taken about a mile behind my house, the other side of that river is Wisconsin, if the camera was turned farther to the left you would see Lake Superior. But yeah pretty nice country up here, I just want to get back out of this city and into the country, too many g-units here.

Anyways, good few rounds tonight guys, I usually don't get a chance to play during the times you guys frequent.


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 5, 2012)

asddas


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay - I know most of you hate Metro, but I really like the map because of the fast pace. I don't care about SPM or awards or any of that crap. I just like the fast paced action 
And all you talking about 4x4's and mountains need to come to Alaska and have some fun!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

If I'm looking for fast paced I usually chose Seine, but even that can get annoying if people camp a building and set claymores/spawn points. That or Grand Bazar, but thats Battle Corridor, so I only enjoy it every now and then, at least you can attempt to flank on the roads though, just got to go way out of your way.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah - I should play Seine more as I have enjoyed that map. Playing Metro all the time does get boring
I usually do not have a lot of time to play (1.5 to 2 hours a night).


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Apr 5, 2012)

Metro is nice if u want to unlock accesories for guns...played a lot lately as recon which is the class I've used the less!
The side effects of Metro are that u become a total noob on large maps!!!!!
Seine and bazzar are OK,Kharg is the one...
P.S.noticed last night that my second GPU gad a higher temp than the primary one...did a check and GPU was stayin on high clocks all the time while GPU1 was downclocking as it should!!!Never happened before!Could it be cat12.3?anyone noticed it too??


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Okay - I know most of you hate Metro, but I really like the map because of the fast pace. I don't care about SPM or awards or any of that crap. I just like the fast paced action
> And all you talking about 4x4's and mountains need to come to Alaska and have some fun!!!



To cold


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Flat-lander



Hes not a flat-lander......IM a flat-lander.

Took this on my last hunting trip out to the everglades.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes not a flat-lander......IM a flat-lander.
> 
> Took this on my last hunting trip out to the everglades.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/100_0123.jpg



What were you hunting, Gator's ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> What were you hunting, Gator's ?



White-tail.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok last night was not my night. I got home with a 6 pack of killians and still had 2 in the fridge, I ended up drinking all but one before american idol was off so I was so sloshed that I went straight to be LOL, I will start drinking slower next time HAHA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok last night was not my night. I got home with a 6 pack of killians and still had 2 in the fridge, I ended up drinking all but one before american idol was off so I was so sloshed that I went straight to be LOL, I will start drinking slower next time HAHA.



You got drunk and watched American Idol? Really? Were not in the Army?.....Man that don't ask, Don't tell has really destroyed our fighting men.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You got drunk and watched American Idol? Really? Were not in the Army?.....Man that don't ask, Don't tell has really destroyed our fighting men.



I guess you gotta get drunk to watch it I guess.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you guys see this hacker stats ? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/WormholeWizard/iteminfo/m27-iar/175404722/pc/

What is wrong with them unlocks ?? lets see if you guys can spot it .(IE hint look at kills)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 5, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Do you guys see this hacker stats ? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/WormholeWizard/iteminfo/m27-iar/175404722/pc/
> 
> What is wrong with them unlocks ?? lets see if you guys can spot it .(IE hint look at kills)



Here's his youtube channel. Looks like he's running some of mod for screennames at least.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ch405m4r1n3/


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 5, 2012)

the servers are so full of people like that, only they use less obviously their tricks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

Apparently MM love to invest in guys.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Apparently MM love to invest in guys.....



  

The guys......I invest in em.


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 5, 2012)

*2 jets, 2 tank shells*

Sup guys, Was able to catch this with fraps on last night when I was playing I have yet to take out both jets back to back so I thought I would share it with you! 

Enjoy


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2012)

Fhrope, I have been using the gun you suggested in teh last vid...and I'm gettign the same results are you were, ended up with great K/D every round. Thanks very much, and keep them coming!


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 5, 2012)

No problem man! I'm actually planning on working on another review since it seemed to do so great and so many people have questions on what gun is the best now.  It all depends on your playstyle now


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, the weapon balance seems to ahve changed greatly, so I was kinda at a loss for what to use...your vid helped A LOT. I've been telling hte other guys to check it out, too, becuase I've nearly NEVER had a positive K/D(i play to capture points, killing is jsut extracurricular activities!)


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, the weapon balance seems to ahve changed greatly, so I was kinda at a loss for what to use...your vid helped A LOT. I've been telling hte other guys to check it out, too, becuase I've nearly NEVER had a positive K/D(i play to capture points, killing is jsut extracurricular activities!)



lol  I know what you mean.  thanks for sharing it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yea I have been using AK-74M with heavy barrel and fore grip with NO SIGHT and I must say it is a great weapon to use!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've been telling hte other guys to check it out, too, becuase I've nearly NEVER had a positive K/D(i play to capture points, killing is jsut extracurricular activities!)



It's the gamepad/controller you use! *cough*

(heh heh just giving you shit and really not looking to start up _that_ discussion again...) 

Yeah I haven't played since I watched that but going to really try the 74M myself. Hated it before; felt like a pea shooter.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's the gamepad/controller you use! *cough*
> 
> (heh heh just giving you shit and really not looking to start up _that_ discussion again...)
> 
> Yeah I haven't played since I watched that but going to really try the 74M myself. Hated it before; felt like a pea shooter.



Actually, the past 4 days or so I've been using a mouse. A razer Abyssus Mirror SE actually. Seems really responsive compared to my Lachesis, that died last week.


Post-patch, teh controller is much worse than it was before, but better for flying, it seems to me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes not a flat-lander......IM a flat-lander.
> 
> Took this on my last hunting trip out to the everglades.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/100_0123.jpg



Looks like you wouldn't even need to check the level of the field to build on it, lol.



Radical_Edward said:


> Here's his youtube channel. Looks like he's running some of mod for screennames at least.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ch405m4r1n3/



Thats colorblind mode, it's very nice. The only thing I see weird is his AN-94 taps, they are dead on the same almost every single time, anytime I commit to something like he does, fire my rounds and am like "yep thats enough to kill someone" and stop firing before the bullets actually register on the kill, that person almost always lives with like 1% or some stupid crap. And I do this very little yet that happens, he was committing with the same burst most fights and they died every time. Looks like he almost exclusively plays metro as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, the past 4 days or so I've been using a mouse. A razer Abyssus Mirror SE actually. Seems really responsive compared to my Lachesis, that died last week.
> 
> Post-patch, teh controller is much worse than it was before, but better for flying, it seems to me.



Cool! And interesting re. the patch seeming to affect it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am surprised no one posted about mail man wanting to invest in men......? ODD


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha Just saw that and yeah I have no comment. 



boise49ers said:


> You ever make that ride from Eugene to Bend ?
> Man what a Nice drive that is.



No but from Portland to Bend (probably about the same at least part of the way.). Beautiful indeed. We stayed near Black Butte which before then I had only seen on bottles of the namesake Porter microbrew. The 90s were good times.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You ever make that ride from Eugene to Bend ?
> Man what a Nice drive that is. I'd love to live in Bend.
> Building those was a hobby for us when the boy's were
> still at home. Bought that thing for $1200 and dumped 12K
> ...



I made that trip several times while I was attending the University of Oregon. It is a nice drive


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2012)

Remember Black Butte Porter? And Full Sail? And Portland Ale? 

Why am I doing this to myself lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes not a flat-lander......IM a flat-lander.
> 
> Took this on my last hunting trip out to the everglades.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/100_0123.jpg



Out in western Kansas, we call them bumps you see there hills.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Remember Black Butte Porter? And Full Sail? And Portland Ale?
> 
> Why am I doing this to myself lol



Why yes I do


----------



## epicfail (Apr 5, 2012)

apparetly according to brandon i was suppose to come say hi 

anyone remember me? lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

epicfail said:


> apparetly according to brandon i was suppose to come say hi
> 
> anyone remember me? lol



They better remember you! You were like the knifing champ on BFBC2


----------



## epicfail (Apr 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> They better remember you! You were like the knifing champ on BFBC2



i may end up selling my xbox/kinect bf3, mw3 10 months of live cuz it was all a work bonus except for the 10 months of live. get some pc games or get my desktop back up and running.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's the gamepad/controller you use! *cough*
> 
> (heh heh just giving you shit and really not looking to start up _that_ discussion again...)
> 
> Yeah I haven't played since I watched that but going to really try the 74M myself. Hated it before; felt like a pea shooter.



It's a lot better than before. I used it the 
other night and liked it until I changed to the PSO scope.  
Back to the Kolbra next time or iron. Like you I hated it before.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

epicfail said:


> i may end up selling my xbox/kinect bf3, mw3 10 months of live cuz it was all a work bonus except for the 10 months of live. get some pc games or get my desktop back up and running.



Where you been man?!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2012)

epicfail said:


> i may end up selling my xbox/kinect bf3, mw3 10 months of live cuz it was all a work bonus except for the 10 months of live. get some pc games or get my desktop back up and running.



Sell it and build a badass gamer !


QUOTE=cadaveca;2593871
Post-patch, the controller is much worse than it was before, but better for flying, it seems to me.

I may have to try an Xbox controller for flying. I did in BFBC2 , but still stunk. Is BF3 any easier ?


----------



## epicfail (Apr 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where you been man?!


trying out "life", kinda boring at times and very expansive. think im moving out of it soon. lol plus ill be buying my first house hopefully at the end of summer so ill be a broke person who wont be able to afford anythign but sitting on my butt all the time playing games 


boise49ers said:


> Sell it and build a badass gamer !



at the moment my laptop runs anything i throw at it, i do want to fix my desktop though, cuz it did work extremely well before, and well i can tell my gf to use it if shes every over and wants to use a computer.






currently how im setup  pretty sure i can fit my desktop i nthe mix ;-)


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 5, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Out in western Kansas, we call them bumps you see there hills.



Damn right.

And if the MailMan is investing in guys I may have a proposition for him....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

epicfail said:


> trying out "life", kinda boring at times and very expansive. think im moving out of it soon. lol plus ill be buying my first house hopefully at the end of summer so ill be a broke person who wont be able to afford anythign but sitting on my butt all the time playing games
> 
> 
> at the moment my laptop runs anything i throw at it, i do want to fix my desktop though, cuz it did work extremely well before, and well i can tell my gf to use it if shes every over and wants to use a computer.
> ...



Well come on in man! Join the TechRejects. FYI Reayth is our current knife champ.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I may have to try an Xbox controller for flying. I did in BFBC2 , but still stunk. Is BF3 any easier ?



For the jets, for sure. Helis, i think that may be a matter of personal choice.

I agree with BF:BC2 not being so great for controller-flying, so you may just want to try that out. I think Triptex is using 360 controller for jets too, and I think he likes it as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

epicfail said:


> i may end up selling my xbox/kinect bf3, mw3 10 months of live cuz it was all a work bonus except for the 10 months of live. get some pc games or get my desktop back up and running.



So you pc broke thats why you been away


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So you pc broke thats why you been away



I heard it was jail.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I heard it was jail.



Well atleast hes a freebird now and can going on virtual knifing sprees (Key word... VIRTUAL)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> For the jets, for sure. Helis, i think that may be a matter of personal choice.
> 
> I agree with BF:BC2 not being so great for controller-flying, so you may just want to try that out. I think Triptex is using 360 controller for jets too, and I think he likes it as well.



I'm using one too, It makes the 30 seconds I have in the air before I'm shot down a lot easier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm using one too, It makes the 30 seconds I have in the air before I'm shot down a lot easier.



If you trimmed that unibrow you could see better to fly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I may have to try an Xbox controller for flying. I did in BFBC2 , but still stunk. Is BF3 any easier ?



Even with my limited experience doing so myself I think a pad/controller/joystick is only really "where it's at" compared to KB/mouse with jets, not choppers. Though anyone can feel free to correct me.  I have an old Logitech Rumble Pad and I gave it a shot with BF3 helis and really did not feel any more in control than with KB/mouse though didn't try very long, tbh.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you trimmed that unibrow you could see better to fly.



:c It was the lighting.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So you pc broke thats why you been away





TheMailMan78 said:


> I heard it was jail.





brandonwh64 said:


> Well atleast hes a freebird now and can going on virtual knifing sprees (Key word... VIRTUAL)



nah not jail lol, and my desktop doesnt but i have my laptop that i got for school so, specs listed on the side


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey check out this awesomingly helpful new Battlelog feature apparently "being rolled out" (and some have already):


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

epicfail said:


> nah not jail lol, and my desktop doesnt but i have my laptop that i got for school so, specs listed on the side



Dude apply for TechRejects now. Install teamspeak and LETS DO THIS!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey check out this awesomingly helpful new Battlelog feature apparently "being rolled out" (and some have already):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uPKMD.jpg



That is a nice feature


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anyone know these guys?

Javic0
makwy2
WDS-CrackerJack
TomoDosanjh

Let me know so I can deny or accept them.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope - don't know them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2012)

Me neither. 

Is the heat seeker and TV fix out yet for PC?


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 6, 2012)

what a round, 36k points racked up in one round. 







with that said, my KDR went up to 1.45


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 6, 2012)

Noob question, I have all the unlocks on Jet, but why can I not 'Lock On' to incoming jets and use blow them up?

Which is the proper layout?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally upgrading to the cpu in my specs (from a q9550) looking forward to even better bf3 gaming


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 6, 2012)

guess I wont be playing for a bit


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 6, 2012)

I knew that I would sometimes get sounds and sometime I wouldn't, but I thought it was just another bug in the game.

Link


> I was telling a newbie friend of mine about this and those who were in the server went crazy with the information, I previously thought it was common knowledge. I figured I would share it with you all.
> 
> When you arrive at a capture point and begin to wind the counter down you will hear a chime equivalent to what I imagine the flag sounds like when its coming down the metal pole. You will ONLY hear this chime if no enemy players are in the area you are capturing.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well I found my new love I think, the AN-94, even without unlocked the thing was just beast. But then it got even better, some guns you have to go deep into the unlocks to get what you want, but with the AN-94 by the time you hit 50 kills you have Heavy Barrel, Foregrip, and Kobra RDS (also PSO 4x and Tact Light if thats you thing). I just used it for like 3 rounds yesterday and in those 3 rounds my SPM climbed 5 points...


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone else having problem finishing the last mission of singleplayer? I have a problem with latest version that i die regardless of what i do on the train. Terrorist attacks you, you shoot the window and kick him out. Then you run ahead and you need to climb outside the train because doors are blocked.
Here you need to jump from one train cart to another using SPACE key before it explodes and splits it. I do this but i ALWAYS die. I went to check walkthrough video on IGN and the guy there does it no problem. Jumps over and climbs to the top of the train cart.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey check out this awesomingly helpful new Battlelog feature apparently "being rolled out" (and some have already):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uPKMD.jpg



One of my friends was playing on a server last night and I was watching the scoreboard as he was playing. I clicked on the server page to view the server details and it showed me an actual live feed of the scoreboard!

Like this:


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 6, 2012)

Man, noshahr canals is seriously underrated. Very dynamic map.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Anyone else having problem finishing the last mission of singleplayer? I have a problem with latest version that i die regardless of what i do on the train. Terrorist attacks you, you shoot the window and kick him out. Then you run ahead and you need to climb outside the train because doors are blocked.
> Here you need to jump from one train cart to another using SPACE key before it explodes and splits it. I do this but i ALWAYS die. I went to check walkthrough video on IGN and the guy there does it no problem. Jumps over and climbs to the top of the train cart.



I have only played the first 2 missions and have had the game since day 1
That kind of sounds like the start of mission 1 also I had trouble there until 
I learned to repeatedly hit the space bar


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Man, noshahr canals is seriously underrated. Very dynamic map.



Indeed. Has an AMTRAC too. I know we have a lot of Kharg fans here but I am burnt on that map.



mastrdrver said:


> I knew that I would sometimes get sounds and sometime I wouldn't, but I thought it was just another bug in the game.



Thanks this is good info. Also the speed at which the flag lowers increases with each friendly in the cap area as most probably know. But it also works the same for enemies in the area with the speed at which it raises. And if you pay attention for awhile you can start to gauge just how many that is based on how fast it is moving.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Man, noshahr canals is seriously underrated. Very dynamic map.



Sad but true, that an Kharg both are, too many maps now days are hallways and streets, those are 2 of the only maps that are actually open.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2012)

So I won't be getting my new GPU for awhile. Decided on a TV for the Loft instead. I'll be able to game on it too, 55". 
That's OK though , then I can wait for the GPU smoke to clear before deciding. And no MM I won't be getting a GTX 680


----------



## happy (Apr 7, 2012)

anyone wanna play co-op right now?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 7, 2012)

Got my 7950 running and installed BF3 setting at Ultra. Or should it be high? Seams to run ok. Looks awesome. Is there a frame counter?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2012)

try high, see if that doesn't play a bit smoother. With my single 6950, I run medium default settings except textures @ high. Or try high with textures set to ultra...


Staying above 60 FPS really hleps my scoring, dunno if that's going to be the same for everyone.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> try high, see if that doesn't play a bit smoother. With my single 6950, I run medium default settings except textures @ high. Or try high with textures set to ultra...
> 
> 
> Staying above 60 FPS really hleps my scoring, dunno if that's going to be the same for everyone.



I like to run above 50fps in BF3, anything below that and I can feel it real bad. Ultra and 2x AA seems to keep the fps afloat for me. I definately go for frame rates before details, my friend has an average pc and he sets all his games to high, and they run at 20-40fps, combine that with a 200DPI mouse and I find his PC unplayable.   




Jetster said:


> Got my 7950 running and installed BF3 setting at Ultra. Or should it be high? Seams to run ok. Looks awesome. Is there a frame counter?




Fraps


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 7, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Got my 7950 running and installed BF3 setting at Ultra. Or should it be high? Seams to run ok. Looks awesome. Is there a frame counter?



Fraps isn't necessary.

You just have to hit the *~* key to enter the console, and type:  render.drawfps 1  
then hit enter, and *~* again to exit the console mode.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Fraps isn't necessary.
> 
> You just have to hit the *~* key to enter the console, and type:  render.drawfps 1
> then hit enter, and *~* again to exit the console mode.




I thought I read that somewhere. Thanks         I killed about 20 people after a 2 hour download and now I have to go to work. Tomorrow


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> try high, see if that doesn't play a bit smoother. With my single 6950, I run medium default settings except textures @ high. Or try high with textures set to ultra...



At stock he should most likely be able to run Ultra (with no HBAO and 2x MSAA) and maybe see 50 fps as a min. Once OC'd though, Even with 4x MSAA and HBAO on I never see under 60 fps, it might happen from time to time, but I haven't ever noticed it. Granted I do have a 7970, so his frames might be a bit lower, but these cards really are great.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Readem and weep! Master_OrHans tags
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120328/orhanTAGS.jpg



who is Master_OrHans ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd tell you but it's hard to do without breaking the "no insults" rule.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> try high, see if that doesn't play a bit smoother. With my single 6950, I run medium default settings except textures @ high. Or try high with textures set to ultra...
> 
> 
> Staying above 60 FPS really hleps my scoring, dunno if that's going to be the same for everyone.



Dave I have looked for that punkbuster thread and can't find it. 
Did what the BL forum said and it still kicks me. I sure understand 
everyones frustration over this now


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 7, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> who is Master_OrHans ?



I thought it was your Alias


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Dave I have looked for that punkbuster thread and can't find it.
> Did what the BL forum said and it still kicks me. I sure understand
> everyones frustration over this now



CHeck mailman's sig, there's a link there for it. 

Saved ya some searching :

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1800203


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> CHeck mailman's sig, there's a link there for it.
> 
> Saved ya some searching :
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1800203



Thanks I knew I could count on you 
So I did all that and still didn't work. Went to punkbuster and downloaded 
PB and updated it that way and it seems to be working now. So far any way.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2012)

Damn I hate when I happen to come upon an enemy with his back turned and before I can even think "knife him!" I am shooting the guy in the back. Well, better than being in his shoes but still. I did get the same dude later on a forward swipe actually as he had low health.

Also yesterday watched a teammate get knifed but may not have been quite close enough to then knife _that_ guy so played it safe and shot him. It would have been hilarious to get him the same way right in succession like that. Oh well; woulda been a for sure, easy melee kill in BC2.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 7, 2012)

So I only play on the weekends mainly and have to ask if anyone else thinks the patch nerf'd the choppers guided rockets?  Used to own with the guided rockets and haven't been able to register a hit with them.  Range is gone and quite honestly they are worthless now.

Anyone else?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Played 6 rounds of SQDM, wanted to unlock my L85A2, won 5 of the 6, had some amazing rounds, but this one is the best of them all

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28015123/1/175441797/

First time I have played SQDM in BF3 and first time I have ever used the AK-74m, SQDM sure is a good way to up the KPM of a weapon... Got the L85 unlocked and tried it a bit, sadly doesn't seem to fit my playstyle, maybe it would be better with unlocks, but it seemed to have high recoil while ADS with no unlocks.

And on another note, was in this Karkand yesterday where at 100 tickets left for our team they capped every single flag (never has this happen while being defender) and we had to watch the tickets run out, team was so bad  But I had a great round 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27884420/1/175441797/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> So I only play on the weekends mainly and have to ask if anyone else thinks the patch nerf'd the choppers guided rockets?  Used to own with the guided rockets and haven't been able to register a hit with them.  Range is gone and quite honestly they are worthless now.
> 
> Anyone else?



Its bugged right now. We are waiting for a server side fix for that and TV missiles.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damn I hate when I happen to come upon an enemy with his back turned and before I can even think "knife him!" I am shooting the guy in the back. Well, better than being in his shoes but still. I did get the same dude later on a forward swipe actually as he had low health.
> 
> Also yesterday watched a teammate get knifed but may not have been quite close enough to then knife _that_ guy so played it safe and shot him. It would have been hilarious to get him the same way right in succession like that. Oh well; woulda been a for sure, easy melee kill in BC2.


What is really great is to be chasing them then watch him spin the guy around knifing him and do the exact same thing. I think that is what you are talking about and I did get to do that once on Caspian Border at Forest right between the crate and rock. It was funny because he was chasing my team mate right on his ass and I was chasing him for the same reason to run him down and knife him. Then it was back to back knifes. Guess I should of saved my guy, but thought I could get to him before he got to my guy.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 8, 2012)

what exactly is the TV missile bug?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2012)

TVs are presently one hit kill. Even on armor.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 8, 2012)

and the problem is? lol 

anyone on right now?

add me:   svntwoo


----------



## happy (Apr 8, 2012)

Can anyone teach me how to fly a jet/helicopter in BF3.  Everytime I try to fly I just fall to the ground. I am fail at it.  I checked youtube, yet all they talk about is tips .


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 8, 2012)

happy said:


> Can anyone teach me how to fly a jet/helicopter in BF3.  Everytime I try to fly I just fall to the ground. I am fail at it.  I checked youtube, yet all they talk about is tips .



what are you using for controls? I find it very hard with mouse and keyboard so i just use my Joystick ive used when i play Flight Simulator X


----------



## Jetster (Apr 8, 2012)

I find it hard to fly without a keyboard Im glad the flight controls are just like BC2 I got in and flew the first time


Just hold down W and push your mouse forward then A and D to turn and mouse side to side to bank. Thats it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2012)

happy said:


> Can anyone teach me how to fly a jet/helicopter in BF3.  Everytime I try to fly I just fall to the ground. I am fail at it.  I checked youtube, yet all they talk about is tips .



You either aren't holding down W or you are pitching it too far forward with your mouse.


----------



## happy (Apr 8, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what are you using for controls? I find it very hard with mouse and keyboard so i just use my Joystick ive used when i play Flight Simulator X



I am simply pressing W to accelerate from that point I lift for a bit and then fall like a to a miserable defeat.  

Man that means you switch off from keyboard and mice to joystick?



Jetster said:


> I find it hard to fly without a keyboard Im glad the flight controls are just like BC2 I got in and flew the first time
> Just hold down W and push your mouse forward then A and D to turn and mouse side to side to bank. Thats it



Thanks will try.



1Kurgan1 said:


> You either aren't holding down W or you are pitching it too far forward with your mouse.



I am holding down W but I lift for a bit and I fall down miserably afterwards.  So you also gots to move the mouse forward too?  If you turn left do you move your mouse left and press A as well?

Thanks


----------



## Jetster (Apr 8, 2012)

Moving your mouse left a little will bank your chopper left. A key will bring the tail around. Just work on hovering in one place with just the mouse and holding down W


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Thanks I knew I could count on you
> So I did all that and still didn't work. Went to punkbuster and downloaded
> PB and updated it that way and it seems to be working now. So far any way.



Um part of the instructions was to update it.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 8, 2012)

happy said:


> Can anyone teach me how to fly a jet/helicopter in BF3.  Everytime I try to fly I just fall to the ground. I am fail at it.  I checked youtube, yet all they talk about is tips .



Play Fire In The Sky, the co-op mission with a patient friend. You'll work it out, I remember posting the same thing a few months back.

Also, unrelated
Played recon for god knows why reason. Jumped in a tank, captured a point and I got enough points to unlock a recon gadget. Does that mean that the points I earned go towards recon and NOT Main Tank upgrades?
Or both?


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 8, 2012)

64 player Sexplosion


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 8, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> 64 player Sexplosion



Fhrope I swear your post count is always at 0!
edit: I wanna be in the next video!


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Fhrope I swear your post count is always at 0!
> edit: I wanna be in the next video!



haha there's another event coming soon stay tuned to my twitter/facebook 

as for the 0 posts thats weird.... I have for sure posted more then once


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> haha there's another event coming soon stay tuned to my twitter/facebook
> 
> as for the 0 posts thats weird.... I have for sure posted more then once



posts arent counted in clubhouses.


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 8, 2012)

Mussels said:


> posts arent counted in clubhouses.



I'm not allowed to post else where


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> I'm not allowed to post else where



How?


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 8, 2012)

I am sworn to this clubhouse and this clubhouse only!

Blood brothers for life!~


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How?



People still use ICQ???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> People still use ICQ???



LOL WTF! maybe....


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL WTF! maybe....



lol that shit is so like 1992  You can't tell me you actually have friends who still use that !!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um part of the instructions was to update it.


Yes it was. I assumed it was doing that it's self  It's all good now though.



Fhrope said:


> I am sworn to this clubhouse and this clubhouse only!
> 
> Blood brothers for life!~


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 8, 2012)

anybody know what this is? i get kicked every few minutes

you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'xxdozer32' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2012)

^ did you run PBSetup? Google for that if not.

And lol where the hell did you get ICQ from fhrope? I think Brandon was just as confused if I am inferring correctly.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah i googled right after the post, i guess i needed to update and restart, everythings fine now


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 9, 2012)

Jetster said:


> I find it hard to fly without a keyboard Im glad the flight controls are just like BC2 I got in and flew the first time
> 
> 
> Just hold down W and push your mouse forward then A and D to turn and mouse side to side to bank. Thats it



I found the helos easy to fly once I got down MAV killing.

Also you can use a 360 controller if you have one. I find it easier to fly with the joysticks on that and a lot cheaper then going and getting a flight joystick (at least if you already have a 360 controller).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> lol that shit is so like 1992  You can't tell me you actually have friends who still use that !!



Unfortunately yes I do


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2012)

anybody else loving the .44 magnum even more post patch? gun is epic.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't really tell a difference? Non-scoped .44? I don't use pistols much though.


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 9, 2012)

Episode 8 has arrived!!

I've been waiting for the patch to come out to test new myths because I didn't want a new episode to come out then the patc comes out and breaks everything. I hope you guys enjoy it! And leave suggestions as always


----------



## XNine (Apr 9, 2012)

MrTurnitup is using Apple's Garageband.  That little guitar riff is in the stock samples.  

Seems I've been missing when everyone is on.  School/work give me quite an odd schedule.


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 9, 2012)

he's my bro , I wouldn't be able to tell you though.  I thought he had use his midi keyboard to do it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

Im bored at work.... let play tonight! I will be gone all weekend this 13,14,15 so gotta get some playing in this week.

Thanks kevin


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 9, 2012)

Hardcore.  The only way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

I found crazyeyes.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found crazyeyes.....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tn25a.jpg



lol.


----------



## happy (Apr 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found crazyeyes.....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tn25a.jpg



What is that fat face called.  I see that image everywhere in this forum.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2012)

That is awesome brandon i have been forced to share it everywhere lol


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 9, 2012)

[yt]sIe2Y-c-0FQ[/yt]

Anyone seen this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> [yt]sIe2Y-c-0FQ[/yt]
> 
> Anyone seen this?



Lol Epic! The learning to fly one was good also.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 10, 2012)

Fhrope said:


> Episode 8 has arrived!!
> 
> I've been waiting for the patch to come out to test new myths because I didn't want a new episode to come out then the patc comes out and breaks everything. I hope you guys enjoy it! And leave suggestions as always



I'm not sure about post patch, but before it I could pick up mines as an engineer. Maybe they changed something in the patch? I know I always play HC so idk if that might have something to do with it.

Thanks though! Didn't know you could do the drive by revive thing. That's pretty sweet and I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im bored at work.... let play tonight! I will be gone all weekend this 13,14,15 so gotta get some playing in this week.
> 
> Thanks kevin
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZCOAY.gif



No problem  I knew you would love it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 10, 2012)

21800 points for playing 3 minutes O.O a 12-1 KDR


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


>





Yo_Wattup said:


> [yt]sIe2Y-c-0FQ[/yt]
> 
> Anyone seen this?





brandonwh64 said:


>



That is some funny shit 
Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found crazyeyes.....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tn25a.jpg


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2012)

"I thought you said that gun was for pussies?"

"Well that was before I had one!"

So. Hilariously. True.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess if no one else is going to post the First Flight episode, I will


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 10, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


>



SO True had it happen today,Got so mad at him I told him to look up BF Friends revive on YouTube.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 11, 2012)

Man oh man the AKS-74u sure does rock now tho that's not news. From the hip with a laser and that 31 round magazine--forget about it. Dead. Meaning the enemy, quite often tonight more than one at a time when I can catch them right next to each other. New suppression has certainly helped there too...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good long game of Bazar 1k tickets tonight, I got some great revives on Ufgy for some reason he kept dying in a spectacular fashion, I revived many people, but none died like him





















Thats him levitating dead on the right





I don't understand why it was only him, and why he died so great so many times in one round, but it made for great entertainment value.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2012)

What is that music bar thing at the bottom of your screen Kurgan?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2012)

looks like VLC to me


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good long game of Bazar 1k tickets tonight, I got some great revives on Ufgy for some reason he kept dying in a spectacular fashion, I revived many people, but none died like him
> 
> Thats him levitating dead on the right
> 
> I don't understand why it was only him, and why he died so great so many times in one round, but it made for great entertainment value.



Maybe we should call him gumby instead of ufgy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Maybe we should call him gumby instead of ufgy
> 
> http://killitinthebutt.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/gumby1.jpg?w=300&h=205



Don't you dare insult Gumby like that. Blockhead would be more appropriate.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't you dare insult Gumby like that. Blockhead would be more appropriate.


 So hey MM I may be able to swing a GTX 680 by the end of next month. I'm getting a $300 bonus next month. We'll see ! From the gaming benches I've seen that thing is a Beast yet runs cool and quiet. That would be a nice change. 
If there are any to be had !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So hey MM I may be able to swing a GTX 680 by the end of next month. I'm getting a $300 bonus next month. We'll see ! From the gaming benches I've seen that thing is a Beast yet runs cool and quiet. That would be a nice change.
> If there are any to be had !



Good luck finding one! I mean I rag on the 7970 but its not a bad card if you OC the piss out of it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 11, 2012)

7970 at around 1070 core will match the GTX 680 for the most part, depends on the quality of the GTX 680

they qoute 1058 boost clock but the alot cards will go as far as 1137 on boost clocks out of box, 1058 was just the 100% this will work so we stuck in on the box clock,

depending on how good the silicon is on the 680 its being compared to the 7970 can keep up just it fails the price performance segment lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 7970 at around 1070 core will match the GTX 680 for the most part, depends on the quality of the GTX 680
> 
> they qoute 1058 boost clock but the alot cards will go as far as 1137 on boost clocks out of box, 1058 was just the 100% this will work so we stuck in on the box clock,
> 
> depending on how good the silicon is on the 680 its being compared to the 7970 can keep up just it fails the price performance segment lol



If you don't OC the 680 is better IMO. Less software problems.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Good luck finding one! I mean I rag on the 7970 but its not a bad card if you OC the piss out of it.



GTX 670 looks like it should pretty good too and it should 
be coming out when I get my funds together.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> GTX 670 looks like it should pretty good too and it should
> be coming out when I get my funds together.



Yea the 670 TI does look quite good. remember though, the 690 is coming soon so I believe when it releases 680 prices will drop some.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What is that music bar thing at the bottom of your screen Kurgan?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120411/Capture055.jpg



Yeah thats just VLC, MSI Afterburners AVI files don't like to read well in Adobe Premiere, but they take up far less space than Fraps and are larger files (instead of millions of small files). So I record with MSI and then I use VLC full screen and record that with Fraps to grab the chunks of gameplay I want. Also got this screen last night, over 50k XP in on round, this is a personal record 








TheMailMan78 said:


> If you don't OC the 680 is better IMO. Less software problems.



I haven't really had any software issues with my 7970 (though I'm using 11.12's and they work great). The 680 out of the box is cheaper and faster, so for your average person, it is the better card. If you dip into overclocking though, the 7970 is a beast (not saying it isn't without OC), I honestly see a 25 - 30% gain in fps in all games, I mean thats just unreal. But if your unlucky like Crazy, you get owned and your card can't OC for crap (he's got to be very unlucky I see people running these to 1.3v on the reference cooler, granted 100% fan speed just for benching). Bonus side to 7970, especially now that 680's are out, is you can find them used, I picked up my card for $480 then my waterblock for $105, a WC 7970 for under $600, thats hard to beat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I caught a gem of a moment today, possibly desktop worthy material, lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I caught a gem of a moment today, possibly desktop worthy material, lol.



Nice was that Gumby you killed again


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2012)

More looks like they smashed into each other.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 12, 2012)

Won't be on tonight guys, sick as a dog.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nice was that Gumby you killed again





cadaveca said:


> More looks like they smashed into each other.



Yeah I tried warning them to air clowns, kept saying where the chopper was at, but neither of them took care of it, then it killed me. Then kill cam it's looking right at them, I'm telling them it's going to kill them, it's looking right at them, but I guess they decided to full fill the lovers death pact and take each other out in a blaze of glory


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2012)

*Ts*

Having problems hooking into TS.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 12, 2012)

My BF3 id: Duryodhana, sent a request to join TechRejects, please accept.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good games tonight, most TPU I have seen on at one time since I have returned to playing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good games tonight, most TPU I have seen on at one time since I have returned to playing.



Too bad you can not make an appearance in the TS server


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 12, 2012)

yep. me and ufgy were chasing one guy and turned the same way. and destroyed each other.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I just hoped back on after everyone else left and wanted to unlock CCTV for the tanks so... I did it in one round.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 12, 2012)

jesus your team must have sucked lol!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Too bad you can not make an appearance in the TS server



I don't end up saying too much when I do. I mostly just relay info on where people are, but when you start putting over 4 people in the same channel talking, any strategizing usually gets talked out the window as people are talking over others, or the guy you are talking to thought you were talking to someone else. Most of the time when I'm in TS I Key the Mic to talk, but someone else did at the sametime, so I unkey and figure everyone heard me, I'll wait till this guy is done, he finishes I key the Mic again, but someone else does it again. I remember one day I keyed the mic and let off 7 times before I finally got to say my thing  Which was something simple like asking for ammo.

I'll have to sneak into TS more, but even in BC2, I was known as the very seldom heard guy, though Crazy caught on, if I was completely silent and they were on the other team, he would call me out on being near  But yeah normally like 3 - 4 of us in Skype, and 4 man squad, so we can relay information pretty easily.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good games tonight, most TPU I have seen on at one time since I have returned to playing.



Yeah it was pretty fun to win that many rounds in a row. 
Not a bad showing for the middle of the week.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would get three shanks and the round would end. Pissed me off. I wanted a melee ribbon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't end up saying too much when I do. I mostly just relay info on where people are, but when you start putting over 4 people in the same channel talking, any strategizing usually gets talked out the window as people are talking over others, or the guy you are talking to thought you were talking to someone else. Most of the time when I'm in TS I Key the Mic to talk, but someone else did at the sametime, so I unkey and figure everyone heard me, I'll wait till this guy is done, he finishes I key the Mic again, but someone else does it again. I remember one day I keyed the mic and let off 7 times before I finally got to say my thing  Which was something simple like asking for ammo.
> 
> I'll have to sneak into TS more, but even in BC2, I was known as the very seldom heard guy, though Crazy caught on, if I was completely silent and they were on the other team, he would call me out on being near  But yeah normally like 3 - 4 of us in Skype, and 4 man squad, so we can relay information pretty easily.



What we can do if they will do it is add a RU side and US side in the BF3 section of TS and the lobby is for non players.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 12, 2012)

done.

US and RU sub channels created


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What we can do if they will do it is add a RU side and US side in the BF3 section of TS and the lobby is for non players.



Reserved strictly for gaming I assume ? Great idea fella's !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hate this idea. I like hearing people bitch when I stab or kill them. Takes the fun out of playing.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2012)

So when do the "expansions" come?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> So when do the "expansions" come?



Like I dunno man......June?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hate this idea. I like hearing people bitch when I stab or kill them. Takes the fun out of playing.



no one said you had to to use the sub channels lol

i expect most will just use the lobby as usual


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hate this idea. I like hearing people bitch when I stab or kill them. Takes the fun out of playing.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> no one said you had to to use the sub channels lol
> 
> i expect most will just use the lobby as usual



You bet, I'll be sticking with the lobby.  It's a social and fun time, with some gaming thrown in.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys.. I've noticed lately that I'm seeing video corruption on my CF 5850's in BF3.. It's weird.. It looks like a memory issue, but I've not noticed this in any other game.. I just beat Rage and it played perfect _After I had to tweak every setting, and jump there hoops.. thanks iD_. I can remove a card and it plays fine... just half the FPS.. I'm on the latest drivers.. So, I guess my question is do you think its the new driver team that screwed this up? Can someone here with CF tell me if they are having the same issue while playing BF3.. I just started playing the single player and the graphics are amazing when it plays right.. It's off and on.. MM what was the last driver from the old team?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 13, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys.. I've noticed lately that I'm seeing video corruption on my CF 5850's in BF3.. It's weird.. It looks like a memory issue, but I've not noticed this in any other game.. I just beat Rage and it played perfect _After I had to tweak every setting, and jump there hoops.. thanks iD_. I can remove a card and it plays fine... just half the FPS.. I'm on the latest drivers.. So, I guess my question is do you think its the new driver team that screwed this up? Can someone here with CF tell me if they are having the same issue while playing BF3.. I just started playing the single player and the graphics are amazing when it plays right.. It's off and on.. MM what was the last driver from the old team?



Yeah, got the same issue with Crossfired 5850's. One card, the slave, is not clocking up to 3D speeds.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, got the same issue with Crossfired 5850's. One card, the slave, is not clocking up to 3D speeds.



It's f'd up.. but that makes me feel better.. I'd hate to have to replace my CF right now..


----------



## suraswami (Apr 13, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> It's f'd up.. but that makes me feel better.. I'd hate to have to replace my CF right now..



might be possible the CF bridge cable is going bad?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Apr 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, got the same issue with Crossfired 5850's. One card, the slave, is not clocking up to 3D speeds.



I had an issue with the slave card not clocking down!!!switched to 12.2 and everything is fine now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 13, 2012)

Woo the "Scoreboard" remaining tickets indicator has shown up in my BL!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah thats just VLC, MSI Afterburners AVI files don't like to read well in Adobe Premiere, but they take up far less space than Fraps and are larger files (instead of millions of small files). So I record with MSI and then I use VLC full screen and record that with Fraps to grab the chunks of gameplay I want. Also got this screen last night, over 50k XP in on round, this is a personal record
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120411/Capture063371.jpg



Have you looked into Bandicam? It's not free but you get audio with it and a lot of options (even in the unregistered version) that made me want to switch from Afterburner to Bandicam. I get less of a performance hit using Bandicam too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 13, 2012)

suraswami said:


> might be possible the CF bridge cable is going bad?



Wow, earlier I pulled the cards and reseated them and put CF bridges back and I haven't notice any corruption... yet. I'll post back later.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 13, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Have you looked into Bandicam? It's not free but you get audio with it and a lot of options (even in the unregistered version) that made me want to switch from Afterburner to Bandicam. I get less of a performance hit using Bandicam too.



I tried out the free version on Bandicam, it seemed nice. But I noticed slightly better quality with MSI, and MSI is free. Since I already own Fraps, it works nice. It sounds like a pain, but honestly it's not, I just watch the videos at 300% then slow to normal and cut out the parts I want. Then toss those clips into Priemere and bam video is basically done, just requires tocuhing up the start/end of clips for transitioning.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Leveling up*

I will finally be leveling up tonight. Man it takes awhile once you hit 
COLONEL and only play 5 to 10 hours a week !


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hate this idea. I like hearing people bitch when I stab or kill them. Takes the fun out of playing.



Well it doesn't look like many are gonna used them from the posts so far. I like the idea because I'm easily distracted by other subjects beyond the game itself. Guess they have a mute player setting for a reason  That and drunken idiots who won't shut up Yes I'm speaking about myself, well and some others, but mostly me. Thinking about buying some JD today to mix with my beer just to be really annoying. Kidding I don't mix Liquor with beer anymore. Not good for relationships.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Kidding I don't mix Liquor with beer anymore. Not good for relationships.



Boy did I learn that one...the hard ass, in-handcuffs way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bunch of sissies yall are. I mix beer and absinthe with morphine pills. I thought Yankees could party. :shadedshu


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bunch of sissies yall are. I mix beer and absinthe with morphine pills. I thought Yankees could party. :shadedshu



They can, we just learn from our mistake unlike the Secesh's ! 
Bet you load up on that stuff before you go shootin too, don't yuh ?
Cheney showed us all how well that works out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> They can, we just learn from our mistake unlike the Secesh's !
> Bet you load up on that stuff before you go shootin too, don't yuh ?
> Cheney showed us all how well that works out.



Bad example......Cheney is from Nebraska.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bad example......Cheney is from Nebraska.



Yeah maybe , but you know he would of been one if he'd been 
alive back then, or he would of got a few deferments


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bunch of sissies yall are. I mix beer and absinthe with morphine pills. I thought Yankees could party. :shadedshu



Woah.... WOAH... someone from florida did not just go all southern on us... Florida may be in the south, but it's not the south.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2012)

Totally. Which is funny seeing as how it's the furthest south.

Anybody playing?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, 5 of us.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow we had some tough rounds last night , But I played SDM for the first 
time and it was fun. I at least leveled up and on Caspian Border. Wrig will like that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Wow we had some tough rounds last night , But I played SDM for the first
> time and it was fun. I at least leveled up and on Caspian Border. Wrig will like that.



I like SDM, not as much as Conquest, but it's a lot better than Rush or TDM. 32 man SDM is a lot of fun if you got a squad that moves together.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 14, 2012)

Strongly dislike rush for the fact that you know/they know exactly where you/they are or are trying to go. In saying that I'm not a fan of death match because its too random, one minute your team is on one side of the map, you die, respawn, and travel to that area on the map, and get raped by the other team coz your team is at some other place. Also there is no real objective, just pointless killing. I like conquest because its kind of in between rush and DM.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2012)

Exactly. And any BF player from before BC2 is going to naturally prefer Conquest as that's what Battlefield games have always been.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2012)

I played sdm for the l85a2 and that's it. I prefer squad rush over sdm, tdm, rush, or anything that's not conquest.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2012)

Playing in a few, for the record. If the damn cat will stay off my lap. Aww, I can't stay mad at him!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Playing in a few, for the record. If the damn cat will stay off my lap. Aww, I can't stay mad at him!



My cat is the same way. Can't tell you how many times I'm playing and he decides it's a good time to come sit on my lap and start kneading his claws. 

Edit: I'll be on in a sec as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't gotta "tell me"...that's how cats do! 

I cracked open the window to distract his ass.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Woah.... WOAH... someone from florida did not just go all southern on us... Florida may be in the south, but it's not the south.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Totally. Which is funny seeing as how it's the furthest south.
> 
> Anybody playing?



You guys don't know Florida apparently. Come to my neck of the woods.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2012)

It never gave me my medal for leveling up and 
says I need minus 2000 to level up. 
WTF is that all about ?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Idaho49ers/stats/226296747/


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2012)

...weird...

Battlelog has been acting kinda weird the past two days, perhaps they need an update or something. I remember that they took down online the other day for some sort of server update..perhaps that's part of it...


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ...weird...
> 
> Battlelog has been acting kinda weird the past two days, perhaps they need an update or something. I remember that they took down online the other day for some sort of server update..perhaps that's part of it...



EA says it is a server issue and once they fix 
that server I'll level up. We'll see I guess. 
What a pisser, Got Bee's in the trap


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2012)

Bzzzzzzzzzz..........Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2012)

So check this out it reflects me leveling up , but go 
to my battlelog and nothing. COLONEL SERVICE STAR 2.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28770921/1/226296747/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like u guys are having fun. I had army reserve duty this weekend and will be back playing monday I hope


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 14, 2012)

Sup guys another episode of fhrope's army this time we go swimming

Enjoy


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 14, 2012)

That's funny, Mailman and I were swimming laps last night and having a blast.  The perfect breast stroke is great considering wearing full combat gear.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 14, 2012)

I have to share this with you. So I'm in a team in Caspian that gets slaughtered, I had the privilege to be killed quite a few times by a guy who's colonel rank 100. But the final humiliation comes at the end when I'm in a tank with another dumb-ass teammate around the Antenna point. You know, the Antenna falls when the game is about to end. Well, it fell on our tank...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thought you guys may enjoy this one.
[yt]4tyA1s8UTdk&feature=g-all-u&context=G21942e0FAAAAAAAADAA[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Thought you guys may enjoy this one.



Im sorry but when TPU plays togther its more like this......

Fast Forward to 1:34

[yt]VnH2JsX9dX0&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahhaha mailman


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 15, 2012)

Ever had a hard time spotting soflams as a pilot? The BF3 game engine can help you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im sorry but when TPU plays togther its more like this......
> 
> Fast Forward to 1:34
> 
> [yt]VnH2JsX9dX0&feature=related[/yt]



 Not those of us in Skype, lol.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 15, 2012)

Nades round


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 15, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Ever had a hard time spotting soflams as a pilot? The BF3 game engine can help you.



Since the latest patch killing the soflam is more of the problem then finding it. 
TV missiles do the trick, we will see.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> EA says it is a server issue and once they fix
> that server I'll level up. We'll see I guess.
> What a pisser, Got Bee's in the trap



Now I have this same problem!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Now I have this same problem!


It is EA then ! That was what the server guy told me too. Horseshit !
They better figure this shit out or I ain't playing.
I'm gonna try and get a hold of EA again.

CHAT !
Vijay B:
Thank you for contacting EA Help. My name is Vijay. How may I assist you today? 
Vijay B:
you:
I had an issue with not leveling up and the guy earlier said it was server side, but I have other clan mates having the same issue on different servers.
Vijay B:
I apologize for the inconvenience caused. I will do my best to address your concern. 
Vijay B:
Scott, I suggest to please check it after few hours, the stats will be updated, I am forwarding this to our concern team to update.
you:
It went past level 46 point wise , but stays at 46 and says I need minus 2000 points to level up ? Weird !
you:
I have waited about 14 hrs already.
you:
Do they have the weekend off : )
Vijay B:
It not like that, What I’m going to do for you is forward the case with a high priority note to the concerned team to expedite the process. We can’t negate the disappointment caused and know the time that you have waited for and are being asked to wait for is inexcusable.
you:
Thanks Brother ! I'll let my clannies know !


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I have to share this with you. So I'm in a team in Caspian that gets slaughtered,
> I had the privilege to be killed quite a few times by a guy who's colonel rank 100. But the final humiliation comes
> at the end when I'm in a tank with another dumb-ass teammate around the Antenna point. You know,
> the Antenna falls when the game is about to end. Well, it fell on our tank...



Did it kill you, I assume yes ! Well at least you went out in a blaze of glory


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> My cat is the same way. Can't tell you how many times I'm playing and he decides it's a good time to come sit on my lap and start kneading his claws.
> 
> Edit: I'll be on in a sec as well.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Don't gotta "tell me"...that's how cats do!
> 
> I cracked open the window to distract his ass.








BTW, is all soflams do is spot planes and stuff? Thats kind of lame if so..

Used tham a few times and it was like... 'BOOOOOOOOOOOORIIIIIIIING'


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120415/1326325459gsxas6dk.jpg
> 
> BTW, is all soflams do is spot planes and stuff? Thats kind of lame if so..
> 
> Used tham a few times and it was like... 'BOOOOOOOOOOOORIIIIIIIING'



just place it and leave it. it passively locks so you get random points all the time.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> just place it and leave it. it passively locks so you get random points all the time.



Spot bonus?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 15, 2012)

Spot Bonus (+10 points), and Target designations.(+10 points)


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> It is EA then ! That was what the server guy told me too. Horseshit !
> They better figure this shit out or I ain't playing.
> I'm gonna try and get a hold of EA again.
> 
> ...


Straightened itself out.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2012)

Good to know Let us know if you have any future troubles.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 15, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Since the latest patch killing the soflam is more of the problem then finding it.
> TV missiles do the trick, we will see.



This must be the case in Normal game mode. I always play HC and they are easier to destroy (along with all other equipment) after the patch.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Did it kill you, I assume yes ! Well at least you went out in a blaze of glory



Instant blaze... of glory. DICE said bad luck. I'd quote Dr John:

I been in the right place 
But it must have been the wrong time
I'd of said the right thing 
But I must have used the wrong line
_I been in the right trip 
But I must have used the wrong car_
My head was in a bad place 
And I'm wondering what it's good for


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Spot Bonus (+10 points), and Target designations.(+10 points)



also +50 damage assists. they altered the point system with the patch.


----------



## raptori (Apr 15, 2012)

They nailed it 

[yt]kJgqc9h2jV4&feature=BFa&list=PL5EFADE5F1A6F7492&lf=plcp[/yt]

go from #5 to #1


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 15, 2012)

raptori said:


> They nailed it
> go from #5 to #1



Great summary.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 15, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> This must be the case in Normal game mode. I always play HC and they are easier to destroy (along with all other equipment) after the patch.



Maybe so... I usually only play HC and just last the last couple days played some normal... which I hate by the way...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2012)

Some good rounds last night guys. Teamspeak was a blast lol.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 15, 2012)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28965979/1/287462535/

This is how I run support. I don't really go for kills as I tend to find the biggest cluster of enemies and fire into them. I concentrate on suppression and cover fight while Holiday handles focused fire and flanking. This could be to take a flag or corner, but works best as defending choke points. I don't do a lot of killing as support, but I get a lot of points fairly easy.

I die because I am often not moving in a high enemy fire area, but the suppression upgrade and high volume of bullets act as a shield for me and others. I keep friendlies armed to the teeth by giving ammo constantly before the ask for it and staying close to the Assault and Recon guys, not the Snipers.

I know the whole play support as "support" seems cliche and obvious, but you would be amazed at how fee people do this. The LMGs suck at close range, suck at shooting while moving, suck at hip fire, but are absolutely devastating on a bi-pod and in controlled, aimed, bursts.

This is a good role for your squad leader as he stays just shy of frontline fire. Let your squad do the work while you keep the mid to long range guys down (either dead or too scared to shoot back). Move up when they have the situation under control and the flag is neutral or move back if they lose the advantage so they can respawn and adjust tactics.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 15, 2012)

Heh TLM I got killed by admin for spawn killing from a tank on that Seine server we were on an hour ago. In my defense, not something I usually condone but they were firing at me too and I got drunk on the carnage! I didn't notice his warning in chat, either. 22-4 at the end, lol.

Though when we have all Caps like that what am I really supposed to do? How is killing them right after they leave spawn any "better"? They still don't have any stronger chance at fighting back if not worse.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Some good rounds last night guys. Teamspeak was a blast lol.



Don't tell your dad, show me your hair.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh TLM I got killed by admin for spawn killing from a tank on that Seine server we were on an hour ago. In my defense, not something I usually condone but they were firing at me too and I got drunk on the carnage! I didn't notice his warning in chat, either. 22-4 at the end, lol.
> 
> Though when we have all Caps like that what am I really supposed to do? How is killing them right after they leave spawn any "better"? They still don't have any stronger chance at fighting back if not worse.



I got killed by him as well for the same reason. But you are right, they were not really making an attempt to leave their base, so why wait for them to grow a pair. My boy Holiday didn't notice his warnings either and I had to tell him to stop when the admin killed me.

All the rounds I played were completely one sided except for that one lose on Metro due to lack of aggression and people thinking it was over before it was over.


----------



## Millennium (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been playing again recently and having a lot of fun;

I play at 1600*900 on a 5870 and this used to be a chore but these days 60fps smoothness is the norm!

Memory upgrade helped but also this driver for ATI which I think is worth trying for 5/6 series owners

http://benchmark3d.com/amd-catalyst-modding-guide-and-performance-test/2

I hope this works as well for others as it did for me and doesn't cause any problems. These are MODDED drivers and even the drivers are beta so .. lol!


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 15, 2012)

First MVP 

Excellent game


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 15, 2012)

Would anyone mind hopping on battlefield for a few mins to model for me? I need a icon for youtube


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is how i snipe.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 16, 2012)

Man I love the Lav in this game


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 16, 2012)

managed to get 71 kills, i think this is the most kills ive had EVER. 





my KDRs slowly going up its up at 1.48 now.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 16, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> This is how i snipe.
> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/45895/82447908.gif



lol this was shot in LA, i know that huge building in the back, i think its right off the 110/5 transition, down the street from the Fantasy Factory


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 16, 2012)

Man had an amazing game in a Metro server playing recon.. just owning bitches with the Magnum M40 with Acog


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ...weird...
> 
> Battlelog has been acting kinda weird the past two days, perhaps they need an update or something. I remember that they took down online the other day for some sort of server update..perhaps that's part of it...



I think it has something  to do with this guys recent play (under his name where the last map plyed shows) http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/IllIlIIIllIlIIl/ Yea he is a haxer look here on a server Saturday and http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28669660/1/220573578/ ever since ,The awards I earned on any servers he has been on does not show up.I think some guys hacked the EA/DICE servers on Easter like I said in a other post.Also none of kits or vehicles or anything for that matter are changing.Yep I should be around 45 anti tank and the same for flag defender yet im stuck at 38 and 43 still ,It has been since the above round it has stopped counting them,I even played on a 64 Conquest server Krahg Island....another server that guy above was in Saturday.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2012)

I got this pair of gems tonight


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got this pair of gems tonight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Capture070.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Capture071.jpg



Sweet kills kurgan right in the throat,He looks good in a Mexican Neck Tie lol

Just tested some servers,Right now my awards are working again,Just not my vehicles,yet it is adding the kills for IFV ,I`m stuck at 15749 for xp points though.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 16, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> This is how i snipe.
> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/45895/82447908.gif



This is how I get sniped.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 16, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> lol this was shot in LA, i know that huge building in the back, i think its right off the 110/5 transition, down the street from the Fantasy Factory



Holy crap something was _filmed in LA_?? Stop the presses! 

Heh heh sorry couldn't help it I know you just thought it was cool that you recognized the building.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2012)

For some reason I feel like feeding a horse today.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For some reason I feel like feeding a horse today.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For some reason I feel like feeding a horse today.



I don't even want to know what this means, especially coming from you.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't even want to know what this means, especially coming from you.



Sadly, you may never find out for yourself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Sadly, you may never find out for yourself.



Sadly?  I would say joyfully.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sadly?  I would say joyfully.



Unfortunately, you may miss out, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2012)

If they came into team speak they would get it. That was one of the funnest things I've heard in a long time.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2012)

Only played a couple rounds last night , but it was fun to watch 
and listen when it is the hunt and assassination of a TPU 
enemy I actually got to play a covert role for awhile


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know I have been absent since last week but I hope to return tonight for some gaming. This 3 day reserve duty has been tiring and also I have had other issues.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad you are back Brandon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know I have been absent since last week but I hope to return tonight for some gaming. This 3 day reserve duty has been tiring and also I have had other issues.



You gotta use KY on long deployments man.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Unfortunately, you may miss out, too.



Or gladly I will.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2012)

I really need to quit fucking with my settings. I have noticed I jump when I drop them way down and then I want better visuals and pay the price. 
I really need a new fucking card. It worked for BFBC2 a little, but I could never max it out either. Any one have about $1000 dollars I can borrow 
 Guess I'm in the wrong gig. If I was a politician the deal would be sealed.
Does any one ever have a moment where you want to go back and play some BFBC2 ? That game was bad ass. Don't get me wrong , BF3 is better 
for the most part, but I miss that game. If we went back with the TPU'ers oh lord.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2012)

That's why I got my second 5850. It helped quite a bit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If they came into team speak they would get it. That was one of the funnest things I've heard in a long time.



seriously though. you people miss out some hilarious stuff in teamspeak like everyday. MT Alex's girls horse feeding, Duck Dave, etc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Does any one ever have a moment where you want to go back and play some BFBC2 ? That game was bad ass. Don't get me wrong , BF3 is better
> for the most part, but I miss that game. If we went back with the TPU'ers oh lord.



I haven't been back in a while, mostly because of lower server selection. I still enjoyed BC2 more, but I been getting more into BF3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't been back in a while, mostly because of lower server selection. I still enjoyed BC2 more, but I been getting more into BF3.



I knew you would. Its just a different flow then BC2. For me its almost like BC2 was like Quake 1 vs Quake 3. Same kinda game, but the mechanics were different. Had a different "feel" for a lack of a better word. I'm not taking graphics mind you. I'm talking about well......the "feel". lol BF3 has a sharper learning curb to this "feel" IMO. Takes longer to pick it up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I knew you would. Its just a different flow then BC2. For me its almost like BC2 was like Quake 1 vs Quake 3. Same kinda game, but the mechanics were different. Had a different "feel" for a lack of a better word. I'm not taking graphics mind you. I'm talking about well......the "feel". lol BF3 has a sharper learning curb to this "feel" IMO. Takes longer to pick it up.



I have the same "feeling" when I first played the beta. The game's mechanics are just different than BC2's but some of the same things you experience in BC2 you feel in BF3 just not all of them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> seriously though. you people miss out some hilarious stuff in teamspeak like everyday. MT Alex's girls horse feeding, Duck Dave, etc.



Look I like you guys plenty and I'm sure we'd generally get along just peachy IRL and all but if I am going to join TS it's for the purpose of tactical advantage in game and not to listen to a bunch of drunken, "funny" bullshit. Even if I could participate in such, which I really can't.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Look I like you guys plenty and I'm sure we'd generally get along just peachy IRL and all but if I am going to join TS it's for the purpose of tactical advantage in game and not to listen to a bunch of drunken, "funny" bullshit. Even if I could participate in such, which I really can't.



The ball and chain is strong with this one......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2012)

You know what? Bite me. I have the place to myself for a couple hours some evenings and most of the day Saturday but I am still not interested in the TS "scene". If you guys used it for gaming purposes primarily then you'd see and hear me around a lot more often. I prefer to socialize with real people, thanks.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You know what? Bite me. I have the place to myself for a couple hours some evenings and most of the day Saturday but I am still not interested in the TS "scene". If you guys used it for gaming purposes primarily then you'd see and hear me around a lot more often. I prefer to socialize with real people, thanks.





Why he mad?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2012)

You mean...I'm not real? My mom used to tell me I was just a figment of her imagination, but...






Anyway, no worries, WV. The TS is primarily used for gaming, but there is a lot of idle chatter when we coordinate to play. He have a pretty strong contingent of guys that play later in the evening, and those sessions are nearly 100% BF3 only.

But that said, TS isn't for everyone, for sure. We do tend to have some good laughs every now and then though, and those are things that naturally people want to share.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2012)

oh so were not good enough to chat with? awesome, and we do use it for gaming, when everyones on for BF3 it gets USED for BF3, but then again some of us enjoy talking about tech not typing 50 fucking messages on a forum to lulz,

Being on the TS3 would probably jump your score per minute up by 30-50, but whatever your choice man, seldom ever see you on with any of us to begin with, back in BC2 if anyone joined on you normally you quit the server. Do what makes the game enjoyable for you. and last i checked just cause we use Teamspeak doesnt make us not real people, but then again most of us are interested in technology and usually in more then one way, and lets face it most of us have friends and the great majority of those friends are fucking idiots when it comes to tech sometimes its nice to carry on a conversation about something other then

"Dude this blunt is awesome man, im totally stoned right now, we should go to the store and get some munchies" or "Dude were out of booze someone needs to make a beer run" 

TS3 is for gaming and idle chatter, why because my friends are retards that play Call Of Duty and dont know a GPU from their assholes, sometimes the imaginary people on Teamspeak are better then real people 

now to await further trolling from Mailman


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Being on the TS3 would probably jump your score per minute up by 30-50, but whatever your choice man, seldom ever see you on with any of us to begin with, back in BC2 if anyone joined on you normally you quit the server.



I game with him pretty often. I see where both sides are coming from. Being one of the drunken idiots I have fun with it, but there are times I would like it just for gaming purposes and end up leaving because of the other things going on. Which is pretty much why I thought Crazy made those other channels , but no ones uses them  It is what it is and comes down to take it or leave it. I do both


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what all the drunk talk is about.  That is kind of a reserved slot, and I think it's being exaggerated for the purposes of maligning.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah the only drunk on there is Idaho and I for the most part and I hardly drink anymore due to my tolerance is to high and I am trying to bring it back down. Also no one has ever complaned about my drunkness as I'm a nice drunk from what I know. With that said the ONLY time I'm on is to play BF3 and to talk tech. Sometimes we go "off topic" but its always funny as hell and always everyone is respectful to the scene. I mean really Wrigleyvillain if someone bothers you on TS you can always mute that person. I haven't heard Rubber Duckys voice in like 6 months......lol J/K its only been like 4 months.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You know what? Bite me. I have the place to myself for a couple hours some evenings and most of the day Saturday but I am still not interested in the TS "scene". If you guys used it for gaming purposes primarily then you'd see and hear me around a lot more often. I prefer to socialize with real people, thanks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2012)

brandon if you get this thread locked i swear to god im gonna punch you so damn hard in the testicles they'll turn into ovaries


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> brandon if you get this thread locked i swear to god im gonna punch you so damn hard in the testicles they'll turn into ovaries



Not a good time for meme's????


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Not a good time for meme's????



One meme a day tops. Anything more will bring the wrath of the gods on us.....with that being said that meme was PERFECT for today lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> One meme a day tops. Anything more will bring the wrath of the gods on us.....with that being said that meme was PERFECT for today lol.



Amen!

The TS is a special place were things happen similar to being in vegas....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2012)

Mailman has the trolling down pack 1 a day sounds good hah, that said it DID fit perfectly with todays clubhouse posts. 

now to continue installing the remaining 800gb worth apps and games i have remaining.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Mailman has the trolling down pack 1 a day sounds good hah, that said it DID fit perfectly with todays clubhouse posts.
> 
> now to continue installing the remaining 800gb worth apps and games i have remaining.



Jebus! DID You do a full format like you were talking about? WTF! Also when is my fucking 7970 vs 680 vs 3770K vs 2600K WTF SLACKER!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 18, 2012)

sometimes I wish the TS was more serious, but then Dave starts singing and its all OK.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> sometimes I wish the TS was more serious, but then Dave starts singing and its all OK.



TS is NOT serial business!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Mailman has the trolling down pack 1 a day sounds good hah, that said it DID fit perfectly with todays clubhouse posts.
> 
> now to continue installing the remaining 800gb worth apps and games i have remaining.



You formatted man!? Why? I mean I format if the wind blows but thats my OCD. Did you get a nasty virus or something?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You formatted man!? Why? I mean I format if the wind blows but thats my OCD. Did you get a nasty virus or something?



EA screwed his DRM up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> EA screwed his DRM up.



Oh yeah the secure rom thing. Well its not as bad as my ISP. I had a crappy connection and they sent me to a "special" test site to check my ping. Problem was thier "test site" had a F#$king Java Script trojan on it. Rebuilt my rig AGAIN last night.

Today I bought a HD dock. Next time this happens Im just gonna image everything over.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok..... I have seriously though about changing my origin/BF3 name to Octomom?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok..... I have seriously though about changing my origin/BF3 name to Octomom?



I was gonna change mine to Casey Anthony.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was gonna change mine to Casey Anthony.



HAHAHAHAH!

http://images.wildammo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/99-problems-but-a-kid-aint-one.jpg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAHAHAHAH!
> 
> http://images.wildammo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/99-problems-but-a-kid-aint-one.jpg



Dude....no more meme's man. Remember one a day or we will get our asses kicked.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude....no more meme's man. Remember one a day or we will get our asses kicked.



AHHH damn I got carried away, but atleast its funny.... or maybe not funny..... well no its quite horrible 

*FIXED*

Changed from picture to link


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh so were not good enough to chat with? awesome, and we do use it for gaming, when everyones on for BF3 it gets USED for BF3, but then again some of us enjoy talking about tech not typing 50 fucking messages on a forum to lulz,
> 
> Being on the TS3 would probably jump your score per minute up by 30-50, but whatever your choice man, seldom ever see you on with any of us to begin with, back in BC2 if anyone joined on you normally you quit the server.



But that's kind of the problem. The few times I have listened in I couldn't really tell who was who and the chatter didn't seem to follow the match, so to speak. Also, everyone on both teams is generally in the same channel which is kind of counter-productive.

And as for "real people" I think you guys know what I meant. As in, "in person" where you can pass me a beer or whatever.



brandonwh64 said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/031/783/obamam-lol-y-u-mad-tho.jpg



Because I don't like my girlfriend being called a "ball and chain" nor mainly the insinuation that she controls my behavior to that degree. Most if not all of us know how the average woman can be.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> But that's kind of the problem. The few times I have listened in I couldn't really tell who was who and the chatter didn't seem to follow the match, so to speak. Also, everyone on both teams is generally in the same channel which is kind of counter-productive.
> 
> And as for "real people" I think you guys know what I meant. As in, "in person" where you can pass me a beer or whatever.
> 
> ...



Yes I know what you mean, My wife is the same way! I always wait til shes alseep or studying for college when I get on TS but that doesn't make me unsociable. She understands that sometimes I need my alone/stress release time and I do that in the form of video games. You make it like your too good for us and you want to tip toe around your G/F and make her the scapegoat.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> But that's kind of the problem. The few times I have listened in I couldn't really tell who was who and the chatter didn't seem to follow the match, so to speak. Also, everyone on both teams is generally in the same channel which is kind of counter-productive.
> 
> And as for "real people" I think you guys know what I meant. As in, "in person" where you can pass me a beer or whatever.
> 
> ...


 Been married for 10+ years and have two daughters. Not saying this is your case but you gotta be able to tell em to f#$k off once in a while. If not you end up being a punk. Again I'm not saying you are in anyway. Just saying do what you want within reason. If she has a problem with something simple like "TS" then what happens when something serious goes down?

On a side note I have discovered there is a reset button at the end of the large intestine. Press on that real good and they will leave you alone for a least a week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the funniest BF3 videos I have seen this week


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah I hear you all...honestly though this is more about my experiences on TS and also the fact I just don't like voice chat for some reason more than anything regarding her. 

I'll give it a shot again at some point and maybe even start liking to use it. I definitely do like the idea of the different team rooms for those that are actively playing on the same server. Seems to make a lot more sense though I see why others may be opposed as it changes the general dynamic.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2012)

well most of us stay in 1 channel simple because in the off chance you knife someone well they are right there in the channel so you can rub it in, its part of the competitiveness think of TS the way most on here us it, like Goldeneye 007 was back in the day with 4 ppl playing split screen TS3 kinda lets you do that but without the cheapass tactic of looking at other ppls screens haha.


----------



## yangwangbrock (Apr 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> On a side note I have discovered there is a reset button at the end of the large intestine. Press on that real good and they will leave you alone for a least a week.



Made me LOL'ed so hard. Definitely made my day!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 18, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well most of us stay in 1 channel simple because in the off chance you knife someone well they are right there in the channel so you can rub it in, its part of the competitiveness think of TS the way most on here us it, like Goldeneye 007 was back in the day with 4 ppl playing split screen TS3 kinda lets you do that but without the cheapass tactic of looking at other ppls screens haha.



Agreed. There is nothing quite like calling out your target any getting the knife even after giving a warning.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

Battlelog loves me so to the point it now recognizes the 6 stages of Crazy's rage


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 19, 2012)

edit: So I was enjoying the symphony playing the 1942 and BF2 themes. I then went back and listened to the BF3 theme and realized it's not entirely new (like I thought). It's just a remix of 1942. I can't believe I just noticed that. :shadedshu



brandonwh64 said:


> One of the funniest BF3 videos I have seen this week



His entire channel is full of hilarious BF3 stuff. I think it is because of his laugh.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

I have now bugged out to 13 instances of me being logged in LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe you should invite yourself to a party and invade a server.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2012)

Looked like quite a TPU party going on with BF3 tonight. Counted 10 playing at one point.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 19, 2012)

Got my first repair tool kill, yes you read right, not to a vehicle, but as you would with a knife, only much more embarrassing for the person on the other end. Tried a defib kill, but wouldnt work. 

Also tried the DAO for the first time in a long while and got 40 kills in 2 games with it. (which is pretty epic for my standards). With increase mag capacity, It is a devastating weapon. Who needs USAS?  

And got a new personal record of how long i can stay up in a chopper without crashing: 34 seconds. Beats my previous record by 10 whole seconds. 

So its all happening here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Between this and teabagging G8tor I had a great night.....oh and I got ufgy20 also.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 19, 2012)

I just sent Silentkiller122 a friend request.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I knew you would. Its just a different flow then BC2. For me its almost like BC2 was like Quake 1 vs Quake 3. Same kinda game, but the mechanics were different. Had a different "feel" for a lack of a better word. I'm not taking graphics mind you. I'm talking about well......the "feel". lol BF3 has a sharper learning curb to this "feel" IMO. Takes longer to pick it up.



Yeah, overall I agree. I think BF3 does have a bit of a sharper learning curve. I think the main factor in the games feeling different is just the map design. More hallways, less destruction. Also the harsher damage model, but I think if the maps were a bit more open and more buildings dropped I would enjoy it a bit more.



TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120419/Capture.png Between this and teabagging G8tor I had a great night.....oh and I got ufgy20 also.



Yeah you got me good, I just hosed down 3 out of 4 in a Squad over by the road, then the Squad Medic ran out and started reviving them. So I turned back around and was dropping them and hiding to reload, got 3 of them again, was working on the last one when you jumped down behind me  Thats what I get for being a Flag Attacker  I seen you slashing wildly after my tags in the river between D and C earlier that round.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, overall I agree. I think BF3 does have a bit of a sharper learning curve. I think the main factor in the games feeling different is just the map design. More hallways, less destruction. Also the harsher damage model, but I think if the maps were a bit more open and more buildings dropped I would enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you got me good, I just hosed down 3 out of 4 in a Squad over by the road, then the Squad Medic ran out and started reviving them. So I turned back around and was dropping them and hiding to reload, got 3 of them again, was working on the last one when you jumped down behind me  Thats what I get for being a Flag Attacker  I seen you slashing wildly after my tags in the river between D and C earlier that round.



Honestly man I wasn't trying to stab you. I never read names when I play. If I see someone I can stab, I stab. If its a TPU member I feel bad afterwards........unless its G8tor lol. I must have stabbed MT Alex two or three times last night. Once I jumped out of a helicopter landed behind this dude like Rambo and shanked him. I was just about to brag how nasty I did this guy and that's when I noticed MT Alexs tags. Felt bad.

However I now have a higher stab per minute then Reayth which suprised me. Hell I got two melee ribbons last night alone.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly man I wasn't trying to stab you. I never read names when I play. If I see someone I can stab, I stab. If its a TPU member I feel bad afterwards........unless its G8tor lol. I must have stabbed MT Alex two or three times last night. Once I jumped out of a helicopter landed behind this dude like Rambo and shanked him. I was just about to brag how nasty I did this guy and that's when I noticed MT Alexs tags. Felt bad.
> 
> However I now have a higher stab per minute then Reayth which suprised me. Hell I got two melee ribbons last night alone.



I must have just found you in the river with an empty clip, would explain why you were dodge, duck, dip dive, and dodging around. I just assumed you were going for my tags  Was a good time last night though, lots playing, our team was down a bit, but gave me a good opportunity to wade through the corpses on the way to flags. Then I got switched to your team, didn't realize it for like half the match.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I know what you mean, My wife is the same way! I always wait til shes alseep or studying for college when I get on TS but that doesn't make me unsociable. She understands that sometimes I need my alone/stress release time and I do that in the form of video games. You make it like your too good for us and you want to tip toe around your G/F and make her the scapegoat.



Sorry to bring this shit up again but I missed this one yesterday and want to directly respond to it. Firstly, I do not understand how it's a good time to be on TS and thus talking out loud "when she is sleeping or studying" because doesn't the noise wake her up or bother her too much when she is trying to concentrate? Perhaps we have a much smaller place (no carpeting either to absorb any noise). 

Also, I never intended to make it seem like I was "too good" or "above" you guys in any way. Granted, I am not as interested in the "social" aspect of the server but that is nothing at all personal. If such were the case I wouldn't be in the Platoon or join you for games whenever I can (despite not being on TS). 

Yeah was a good "TPU night" last night. I actually even got a spot in a squad with Kurgan and Ufgy for a short time.  Glad I didn't stick around for the pointy end of MM's shank tho.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Firstly, I do not understand how it's a good time to be on TS and thus talking out loud "when she is sleeping or studying" because doesn't the noise wake her up or bother her too much when she is trying to concentrate? Perhaps we have a much smaller place (no carpeting either to absorb any noise).



One word...Headphones. I don't use them myself, and I have a big house so things like that aren't an issue for me personally, although I have ZERO carpet in my house except for under my desk chair. 


There was one horrible game last night, hacker came on, as mentioned in MTAlex's post that he friended him, that completely ended the server. He had the only kills on the server, over 100, before he left, but by that time the server was empty. Everyone stopped spawning right away, but many peopel kept coming in. Was awesome to see Haru, on the hacker's team, run him over with a ghost jeep!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> One word...Headphones. I don't use them myself, and I have a big house so things like that aren't an issue for me personally, although I have ZERO carpet in my house except for under my desk chair.
> 
> 
> There was one horrible game last night, hacker came on, as mentioned in MTAlex's post that he friended him, that completely ended the server. He had the only kills on the server, over 100, before he left, but by that time the server was empty. Everyone stopped spawning right away, but many peopel kept coming in. Was awesome to see Haru, on the hacker's team, run him over with a ghost jeep!



I must have logged off just in time then.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I must have logged off just in time then.



You did.  we continued on another server, was good fun, even though I personally had some horrible games after you left...I NEEDS ME MY MEDIC!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 19, 2012)

That pecker wad accepted my request

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/user/Silentkiller122/friends/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> One word...Headphones. I don't use them myself, and I have a big house so things like that aren't an issue for me personally, although I have ZERO carpet in my house except for under my desk chair.



Oh, dude, I use headphones. My Z-5500s haven't been used on my PC in years (though that is also as I have too many neighbors way too close by). 

The rapid clacking on my mouse and keyboard gets to her as it is, imagine if she could also hear the game audio. Unfortunately my living room is 5 feet from my gaming room with a flimsy door. I have thought about soundproofing my walls and door but we are moving soon (likely to a smaller place as the market sucks rights now...sigh). But our present place floods in heavy rain and there are like 50 rambunctious kids on my block. Time to get the eff out.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

you need a better keyboard then.

When erocker is on playing StarTrek, we hear his mouse alot, so I completely understand. My family could sleep if there was a train running thruogh our house every hour; not every can do that, unfortunately.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

get her some sexy jeweled earplugs problem solved they look nice and she can't hear you game


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2012)

I used to have a problem with my wife complaining about the TS chatter and stuff like that until I moved my system as far from her "zones" in the house as possible. Now if she complains I say "shuddup woman I'm trying to kill shit... can't you be more like Rachel?"


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I used to have a problem with my wife complaining about the TS chatter and stuff like that until I moved my system as far from her "zones" in the house as possible. Now if she complains I say "shuddup woman I'm trying to kill shit... can't you be more like Rachel?"










Start leaving little "love notes" in her closet and drawers, send flowers to her work on random occasions for no reason, pop in to her work and take her out for lunch...and handle your other "manly" duties. Also, don't forget to feed your horse.

NO special recipie involved.

IF that fails, You can send her to my house for The Good Wife BF3 Boot Camp. We can discuss fees later.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I used to have a problem with my wife complaining about the TS chatter and stuff like that until I moved my system as far from her "zones" in the house as possible. Now if she complains I say "shuddup woman I'm trying to kill shit... can't you be more like Rachel?"



My office used to be a "Florida Room" so the door that leads to my bedroom is actually a outside door that's duel pane so its sound proofed. Its really nice. My office has two full walls that are windows that face woods. My wife never has to see me......I think shes happier just sliding me food through the door as I work all day and game at night. She gets my checks in the mail and..............holy shit I'm her work gimp!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

HA the troll hidden in the back room slaving away? Sounds right...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

lol well her hearing is way too damn good too it would seem as she claims to be able to even hear me sometimes over her own headphones when she is watching videos or a movie on her Fire. And the TV is otherwise always on too. I know she isn't making this shit up either because if she simply didn't want me gaming as much she'd say so (and does on occasion). She isn't sneaky and underhanded about shit, at least. 

I am holding out (thin )hope that our new place has a better setup somehow accoustically-speaking. Should have more options now that I no longer have a 90 pound Rott but good free apartment pickings are looking kinda slim at present.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2012)

You guys all got it rough, the other halfs comp is just a few feet to the left of mine and she games about as much as I do. Sometimes she'll crack a joke about someone talking when I'm in any voice communication program, but not that often. I mostly am not in TS because it's too crowded and I get cut off when I talk (which is understandable given how many people are in there, but it still gets frustrating).



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah was a good "TPU night" last night. I actually even got a spot in a squad with Kurgan and Ufgy for a short time.  Glad I didn't stick around for the pointy end of MM's shank tho.



We even got to dance on the roof tops for a bit, I must admit, my dancing is a bit rusty though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Hah! Yeah I wish I had joined that ownage match earlier (as soon as I asked for SOFLAM I saw a marked heli for a double-kill). Though as to your comment about your SO...don't you have small kid(s) too? Maybe I'm mistaken there.

I need a house, man. Just don't want one in this town as I've spent enough of my life here already. None for rent either like in many other towns.

Mailman your setup sounds kick ass, by the way.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That pecker wad accepted my request
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/user/Silentkiller122/friends/



You should ask him how these haxers are getting the last games played not showing on there profile pages.Like this one
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/yOuArePrEciOuS/

Notice he is playing but it is not showing the last games he has been in,Like i said i think these guys have a battle log hack that lets them do it without being banned.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

That's what he said in the server chat, that he didn't care if he was reported, as he already was on a replacement account. However, at the same time, there was a dude recording on the server(which is why I stayed on after every other TPU'er left), so perhaps this guy will get his comeupance.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> One word...Headphones. I don't use them myself, and I have a big house so things like that aren't an issue for me personally, although I have ZERO carpet in my house except for under my desk chair.
> 
> 
> There was one horrible game last night, hacker came on, as mentioned in MTAlex's post that he friended him, that completely ended the server. He had the only kills on the server, over 100, before he left, but by that time the server was empty. Everyone stopped spawning right away, but many peopel kept coming in. Was awesome to see Haru, on the hacker's team, run him over with a ghost jeep!



that was an awesome kill. he was standing at the top of a set of stairs too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wrigley> I wont wake my wife up due to her being behind 3 walls in our bedroom also when she studies, its usually in the sun room which is behind 2 walls and french doors.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah...more space and less tile/hardwood between her and I is definitely the answer.

Hmm this is the first obvious hacker in some time.

Edit: Checking Craigslist again now and actually am finding some houses for rent for a change (and not just in the 'burbs) but the prices on all them just sound too good to be true meh. Scam radar is scanning....


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh, dude, I use headphones. My Z-5500s haven't been used on my PC in years (though that is also as I have too many neighbors way too close by).
> 
> The rapid clacking on my mouse and keyboard gets to her as it is, imagine if she could also hear the game audio. Unfortunately my living room is 5 feet from my gaming room with a flimsy door. I have thought about soundproofing my walls and door but we are moving soon (likely to a smaller place as the market sucks rights now...sigh). But our present place floods in heavy rain and there are like 50 rambunctious kids on my block. Time to get the eff out.



You must live in the Heart of Chicago eh ? I picked up that eh from 
listening to all the Canucks on TS


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah. It kinda sucks.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah. It kinda sucks.


Trust me I lived in some of the worst ghetto's areas of the Bay Area. Hell's Angels for neighbors for 5 years. They had an old Victorian house with 5 apt's and the whole place was H.A.'s.They were noisy , but kept the other riff raff out of the Neighborhood.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Trust me I lived in some of the worst ghetto's areas of the Bay Area. Hell's Angels for neighbors for 5 years. They had an old Victorian house with 5 apt's and the whole place was H.A.'s.They were noisy , but kept the other riff raff out of the Neighborhood.



Hell's Angels are good people. I have an Uncle that rode with them for years. Of course my father was good friends with a lot of the "Outlaws" crew so thanksgiving at my house got a lil' tense sometimes. I like bikers. Good people. Just don't F#$k with em.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hell's Angels are good people. I have an Uncle that rode with them for years. Of course my father was good friends with a lot of the "Outlaws" crew so thanksgiving at my house got a lil' tense sometimes. I like bikers. Good people. Just don't F#$k with em.



I hear they get along well with klansmen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> I hear they get along well with klansmen.



I wouldn't know....Yankee scum.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2012)

There is no better scum on the planet. I hope you're playing tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> There is no better scum on the planet. I hope you're playing tonight.



I sure hope to be.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hell's Angels are good people. I have an Uncle that rode with them for years. Of course my father was good friends with a lot of the "Outlaws" crew so thanksgiving at my house got a lil' tense sometimes. I like bikers. Good people. Just don't F#$k with em.



Yeah I had a couple cousin's that were in the group. One burned the head of the Richmond Ca. chapter and ended up in the hospital for about 6 months. The other was running drugs from LA to Montana and was murdered in Montana by Thomas Creech who was doing hits for the Montana bikers group. Now the a-hole who killed my cousin is actually in Idaho 5 miles out of town from where I live on death row. They are like everybody else, there are good one and bad ones. Their life expectancy is pretty short. If the guns don't get yuh the drugs will.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah...I am just tired of the city in general mainly but that's not news. It is a giant though and there are plenty of nicer, greener, quieter 'hoods but they are far generally from our jobs and/or not near transpo if not totally overpriced with few rentals. If it was just me I might consider a 'burbs commute at this point. 

And the "polite" exchange between erocker and MM was awesomesauce.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2012)

TMM is an angel. Bless him.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Wheels Of Terror! Beep-Beep-Boink!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 19, 2012)

im on now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Though as to your comment about your SO...don't you have small kid(s) too? Maybe I'm mistaken there.
> 
> I need a house, man. Just don't want one in this town as I've spent enough of my life here already. None for rent either like in many other towns.



Got a 3 1/2 year old son. Me and the fiancee work opposite shifts (though our hours off do overlay and some of our days do). So we aren't usually gaming at the same time. Just she does game a lot, so she is understanding about it.

And I can imagine how you feel. I use to live in the country, now I live in an 85,000 pop town, and thats nothing compared to Chicago, but this towns too much for me. Had my vehicles keyed/hit/broken into and other amazing things happen, I just don't like highly populated  cities.



cadaveca said:


> That's what he said in the server chat, that he didn't care if he was reported, as he already was on a replacement account. However, at the same time, there was a dude recording on the server(which is why I stayed on after every other TPU'er left), so perhaps this guy will get his comeupance.



they just need to start coming up with better banning, ban by ip or something. It's just not enough to ban the account for just one game.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> they just need to start coming up with better banning, ban by ip or something. It's just not enough to ban the account for just one game.



No doubt. That whole event just killed the server, and before he came, it was gonig pretty good, with some nice intense firefights. OH well.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a good round on Gulf of Oman, top vehicle score and I blew up one of the VTOL Jets with my tanks gun  worth 450 points  all in all a good round.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No doubt. That whole event just killed the server, and before he came, it was gonig pretty good, with some nice intense firefights. OH well.



Worthless dickwads. Cause that's exactly what they get off on doing.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Worthless dickwads. Cause that's exactly what they get off on doing.



I've never figured that shit out. It is like the punks who come up with Virus's just to fawk up everyone computers ? 
They should be lined up and shot, or at least tortured for awhile. :shadedshu

So if this card is still available in 3 weeks I'm getting it, unless there is some miracle release from Nvidia which will beat this in performance/price range. Did some research and it overclocks beyond a 7970 and still stay cool. 
GIGABYTE GV-R795WF3-3GD Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just had some great games, best way to end a day of play is on hackusations, especially when you knife the guys calling you a hacker, just fuels their fire. I know it;s evil, but it feels so right.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29442455/1/175441797/
(Echo4Juliet, OD Prankster, and OverseerKJ all gave me nemesis pins)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> TMM is an angel. Bless him.



[YT]GovvXLDqY-8[/YT]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a problem last night where I couldn't be killed. It was like I had a hack or something. They were just firing into me with every gun the had and I took zero damage. Then all of a sudden someone C4 me and I died. Only lasted a few seconds but still I was called a hacker. And from their perspective I would have done that same. Weird stuff. I hope it doesnt happen again.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 20, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it.  I'm pretty sure that's when crazyeyezreaper was rolling as Squad Chaplin.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.  I'm pretty sure that's when crazyeyezreaper was rolling as Squad Chaplin.



So what you are saying is when the Chaplin is on your team you can't die


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Had a problem last night where I couldn't be killed. It was like I had a hack or something. They were just firing into me with every gun the had and I took zero damage. Then all of a sudden someone C4 me and I died. Only lasted a few seconds but still I was called a hacker. And from their perspective I would have done that same. Weird stuff. I hope it doesnt happen again.



I saw you say you weren't a hacker in chat when I first joined but you were 9-9 so I was like wtf?

Good game of Rush (like my first, really) last night; like Kharg for that mode.  But man they can be long. I ran out of steam (and nicotine) long before the end. Got knifed and called it a night.


----------



## FierceRed (Apr 20, 2012)

You know, I've always had this thought about BF3 and now hopefully I can get some closure on it now that Wrigley's comment made me remember:

*Does anybody know exactly how the Knifing Mechanics work in this game???*

A little background: I have over 500 knife kills. I'm not really asking out of ignorance, more out of frustration.


Why exactly is it that I can walk up behind somebody, get a dogtag knife kill with the "F" key (currently bound to the side of my mouse, as it should be) and then suddenly enter an _invisible 50/50 coin toss deciding if I'll come out of the animation armed with my Knife or with my Weapon?!_
Why exactly is it that I can walk up behind somebody, get a dogtag knife kill with the "F" key and then _suddenly enter an invisible lockdown mode where I can no longer get a knife kill with the "F" key without switching weapons at least twice_?!
Why exactly is it that I can walk up behind somebody, get a dogtag knife kill with the "F" key, come out of the animation with my Knife armed, have my Knife arm raise onscreen when I approach another target from behind, yet Left Click refuses to do anything?!
Why when I bring the enemy close right before stabbing them, I don't have short-range VOIP in order to whisper "I'm Batman" into their ear before I make them an unknown soldier casualty!

As an intelligent adult gamer, I can understand even a little cooldown period for the knifing animations so that you can't just Alien vs Predator your way through a 4 man squad in 7 seconds. (Gods forbid BF becomes even more Modern Warfarish than it already is!) What I can't understand is the huge variability in what happens between getting a knife kill and what happens immediately afterward.

Inquiring minds must know!~


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Had a problem last night where I couldn't be killed. It was like I had a hack or something. They were just firing into me with every gun the had and I took zero damage. Then all of a sudden someone C4 me and I died. Only lasted a few seconds but still I was called a hacker. And from their perspective I would have done that same. Weird stuff. I hope it doesnt happen again.



The other issue you guys were having was my ghost jeep running you over like a BAWS HAHAHAHHAHA

I was in troll mode 2.0 last night!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2012)

Answers in bold.



FierceRed said:


> You know, I've always had this thought about BF3 and now hopefully I can get some closure on it now that Wrigley's comment made me remember:
> 
> Does anybody know exactly how the Knifing Mechanics work in this game???
> 
> ...


----------



## FierceRed (Apr 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You have to be facing and in range of the models "sweet spot". Crosshairs have to be placed correctly.
> Cool down period.
> I'm gonna attest this to a ghosting. When this has happen to me its due to keyboard ghosting.
> Reayth wrote a very angry letter to DICE bitching about the lack of proximity talk in BF3 for this exact reason.




Right, so what's the sweet spot? Where on my enemy's anatomy is it? Doesn't a sweetspot change based on if my target is standing, crouching or prone and I'm approaching from 4 o'clock, 7 o'clock or in the case of a prone recon, 10 o'clockish? Does successfully using the sweet spot result in recovering holding a weapon, or the knife?
That's just it, the cooldown period can be "skipped" (or at least I perceive it as a possibility) if immediately after I come out of the animation, I switch to pistol, then rifle, then try F again. If I do not switch weapons but instead stay hidden behind another oblivious target for an extended period of time - a commonality when the first victim was a squadmate spawning on my original target - the F key doesn't refresh and becomes active again on its own.
Using this tool, I have confirmed in the past that my Sidewinder X6 keyboard suffers some mild ghosting (for example, if sprinting with Shift+W, I can hit R fine to reload - which I believe you need to not be sprinting to activate anyway but can resume sprinting once the reload has started - and yet I can't reload while moving forward in a crouch with Ctrl+W) but I fail to see how that would affect my mouse inputs. Is ghosting a system wide problem that affects Mice inputs as well? I thought it was only a keyboard limitation.
Is there a record of it somewhere?! Can I read it?! Reayth sounds like a hoot!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

More BFF!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The other issue you guys were having was my ghost jeep running you over like a BAWS HAHAHAHHAHA



Some jagoff went flying over a hill in a Humvee that I unfortunately happened to be standing on the other side of and got road killed. Have to admit it was probably hilarious to do or watch; the horn was beeping was he flew through the air and right on top of me. I respawned though and found him prone and was able to somehow knife swipe him 3 times (2 while prone myself) for the kill before he knew wtf was going on. Guess didn't "lock" as approached him from the side. No tags either in that case I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Some jagoff went flying over a hill in a Humvee that I unfortunately happened to be standing on the other side of and got road killed. Have to admit it was probably hilarious to do or watch; the horn was beeping was he flew through the air and right on top of me. I respawned though and found him prone and was able to somehow knife swipe him 3 times (2 while prone myself) for the kill before he knew wtf was going on. Guess didn't "lock" as approached him from the side.



MM, dave, Phenom, and reayth were waiting for the chopper and I was Tking them with ghost jeep! SO FUNNY!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2012)

What do you mean "ghost jeep" exactly?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What do you mean "ghost jeep" exactly?



Oh dammit  why did you ask........


----------



## FierceRed (Apr 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh dammit  why did you ask........



Any thoughts MailMan?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> MM, dave, Phenom, and reayth were waiting for the chopper and I was Tking them with ghost jeep! SO FUNNY!



you have no idea how much I hate that. :shadedshu


Last night the most epic chopper theft ever took place at the hands of Dave. Playing on Caspian and traveling to Alpha in a tank we see the US chopper flying very low and already disabled. The chopper is attempting to make an emergency landing to repair. I yell over TS "dave chase that chopper don't kill it" I often ask people to do this but it never works. The chopper is now one small hill over from use and setting down... the gunner has bailed and gets kill before he hits the ground. The chopper sets down and the pilot is repairng... where is Dave? 20m from the target and closing fast. The pilot has not idea Dave is charging him on open ground. 10m... I can only watch from my position as I bailed from the tank too early and now I'm hopping and running like an asshole to catchup (tearing with joy and emotion) as dave gets even closer and he still hasnt take a shot on the pilot or chopper ( OMG DAVE IS GETTING CLOSE) 5m still no shot....... the pilot has now almost completely repaired the chopper and it's more than repaired to take the impact from a vehicle... 2m. 1m . SQUISH. Dave collides with the chopper having crucifed the pilot between his tank and the sweet sweet nectar of the AH-Viper. The pilot is dead... im now at the chopper and Dave and I proceed to buff the tank shaped dent out of our new toy... We're up "CHOPPER RAPE"  as dave and I proceed to demonstrate why you shouldnt let Russians steal your Viper.... And then it happens "boom headshot" I'm dead and chopper is falling to the ground. Kill cam appears, WTF I was killed with a pistol?  Another fucking hacker joined our server and is killing everything from anywhere with a single mouse click. 

ALT-F4 

What a waste.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2012)

FierceRed said:


> Right, so what's the sweet spot? Where on my enemy's anatomy is it? Doesn't a sweetspot change based on if my target is standing, crouching or prone and I'm approaching from 4 o'clock, 7 o'clock or in the case of a prone recon, 10 o'clockish? Does successfully using the sweet spot result in recovering holding a weapon, or the knife?
> That's just it, the cooldown period can be "skipped" (or at least I perceive it as a possibility) if immediately after I come out of the animation, I switch to pistol, then rifle, then try F again. If I do not switch weapons but instead stay hidden behind another oblivious target for an extended period of time - a commonality when the first victim was a squadmate spawning on my original target - the F key doesn't refresh and becomes active again on its own.
> Using this tool, I have confirmed in the past that my Sidewinder X6 keyboard suffers some mild ghosting (for example, if sprinting with Shift+W, I can hit R fine to reload - which I believe you need to not be sprinting to activate anyway but can resume sprinting once the reload has started - and yet I can't reload while moving forward in a crouch with Ctrl+W) but I fail to see how that would affect my mouse inputs. Is ghosting a system wide problem that affects Mice inputs as well? I thought it was only a keyboard limitation.
> Is there a record of it somewhere?! Can I read it?! Reayth sounds like a hoot!



1. Yes it changes. Just gotta figure it out as you go.
2. Changing weapons resets the cooling.
3. They are different. However I dunno how BF3 takes input. Its not like DICE codes perfectly.
4. He writes them all the time in surveys. Hes our resident jack the ripper. More stabs then anyone on TPU AFAIK. But my stab per minute is higher so I hope to catch up.


----------



## FierceRed (Apr 20, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Kill cam appears, WTF I was killed with a pistol?  Another fucking hacker joined our server and is killing everything from anywhere with a single mouse click.
> 
> ALT-F4
> 
> What a waste.



I know Punkbuster isn't perfect, and is often even laughable in its attempts, but was the server you were on using it?

I haven't encountered a (blatant?) cheat in my entire BF2/BC2/BF3 career. Tales like these are like ghost stories to me. Where you guys finding these people?!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2012)

FierceRed said:


> I know Punkbuster isn't perfect, and is often even laughable in its attempts, but was the server you were on using it?
> 
> I haven't encountered a (blatant?) cheat in my entire BF2/BC2/BF3 career. Tales like these are like ghost stories to me. Where you guys finding these people?!



Yes, Punkbuster was enabled. This is two nights in a row we have run into this, from different players, so clearly there is some sort of new hack. Again, dude was shooting once, killing the entire enemy team, racked up about 100 kills and noone else got any after he started cheating. Again I stayed in the server, not spawning, until the round was complete.


That chopper steal was so awesome, it's like he raged because of it. I think that may have been the first time I ran someone over with the tank at full speed.

Trip was all, "DON'T SHOOT THE CHOPPER!! SAVE IT!!". I didn't know what to do, figured i'd put hte tank betwee nthe chopper and dude, never figured I'd actually run him over.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes I certainly hope this "two nights in a row" is just a shitty coincidence. You gotta at least report their asses and if their stats are obvious like anyones using that hack should be then they will get wiped eventually at least. I have only run into such once so far and it was like 4 months ago now.

Did he proceed to kill more than you on your team with the hack? Makes me wonder if this wasn't the same guy Dave squished who was that pissed off (perhaps enabled Hack and reconnected; though I personally have no clue how "it's done" exactly). Or even just someone tired of getting raped by the stolen Viper. It's conceivable that some people only bust out their hacks discriminately and to settle their own petty scores _for sure_ when they may lack the raw skill to do so most of the time on their own.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 20, 2012)

Yup, two hackers in two nights.  I just ditched Silentkiller122 as a friend  He's not only a cheater, but a liar, as well.  His comment in his profile overview laments the fact that he isn't a hacker:shadedshu








Honestly, though, this is only the third blatant hacker I have seen in BF3.  Usually I will defend damn near anyone, giving them the benefit of the doubt that they are perhaps just a stellar player.  I'm the last to holler "hacker."  Not these jerk offs, however. 

It's also funny to watch the ding bats who just keep spawning, like they have no clue, when these guys are dealing out such obvious hacks.  I mean, really, spawning 15+ times to get one shotted?  For heaven's sake.

EDIT:


Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's conceivable that some people only bust out their hacks discriminately and to settle their own petty scores _for sure_ when they may lack the raw skill to do so most of the time on their own.



I don't think so.  It's obvious that these hackers have little regard for their player profiles, as exhibited by some of their eloquent posts in the chat box.  I don't think anyone who wants to keep their soldier profile uses them for hacking.


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, two hackers in two nights.  I just ditched Silentkiller122 as a friend  He's not only a cheater, but a liar, as well.  His comment in his profile overview laments the fact that he isn't a hacker:shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120420/Untitled938.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah, these asshats think they're doing everyone a favor by showing that BF3 can be exploited and isn't "safe". Honestly they won't ever be stopped. Some people's goal in life is to make others' lives more difficult. The best way to avoid this is to go to recognized servers that have active admins.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, these asshats think they're doing everyone a favor by showing that BF3 can be exploited and isn't "safe". Honestly they won't ever be stopped. *Some people's goal in life is to make others' lives more difficult.* The best way to avoid this is to go to recognized servers that have active admins.



I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 21, 2012)

After the last few nights of hackers, it was refreshing to see a legitimate ass kicking score tonight.  Trip cleaned up Grand Bazaar with what I believe was an M39.  Ufgy was on this server, too, but since he went 0-9 his name doesn't show up on the list.  

******
That last sentence may or may not be true.
******


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 21, 2012)

hacking *cough* triptex *cough*



MT Alex said:


> After the last few nights of hackers, it was refreshing to see a legitimate ass kicking score tonight.  Trip cleaned up Grand Bazaar with what I believe was an M39.  Ufgy was on this server, too, but since he went 0-9 his name doesn't show up on the list.
> 
> ******
> That last sentence may or may not be true.
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was sad once I quoted that to laugh at ufgy


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, two hackers in two nights.  I just ditched Silentkiller122 as a friend  He's not only a cheater, but a liar, as well.  His comment in his profile overview laments the fact that he isn't a hacker:shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120420/Untitled938.jpg
> 
> ...



Hmm.. Why doesn't PunkBuster ban him?  I thought that is why EA makes you or allows you to download PunkBuster.


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 21, 2012)

Was going to post this yesterday but TPU was down. i thought it was cool my ranking on yesterdays date.. double win


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> Hmm.. Why doesn't PunkBuster ban him?  I thought that is why EA makes you or allows you to download PunkBuster.



Think theres a new round of hacks out that PB hasn't caught onto yet. Hacks get updates just like PB does. I usually don't see many hackers, but other day I got killed at flag B on Kharg by an Engineer at flag E with a Repair Tool. To top it off, I was driving a T-90 at the time, he killed me right out of the T-90 and didn't even damage the tank I was in.


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 21, 2012)

Got a  nice short clip up for you guys. for those who haven't seen it enjoy.
[yt]Ax7PuNqj-QE&list=UUtZcbt5vNKsx470_iNtKk7g&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> More BFF!!!



So true that right there.......

Now for some serious notes....I went online this morning password worked fine and dandy(one i setup 3 days ago)Well got tired went to a sleep,Wake up the password no longer worked.Try all my EA accounts guess what ALL not working.So I click forgot password,they sent a copy paste link,did that changed password(the one they were showing was 4 characters smaller then dumbshithaxers7.......Uhm my account got hijacked. well I .....Now everything is working with new password,All you guys here please change them ASAP,I think this Hack for Battle log is also highjacking passwords.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Think theres a new round of hacks out that PB hasn't caught onto yet. Hacks get updates just like PB does. I usually don't see many hackers, but other day I got killed at flag B on Kharg by an Engineer at flag E with a Repair Tool. To top it off, I was driving a T-90 at the time, he killed me right out of the T-90 and didn't even damage the tank I was in.



Just wait until you get killed by ammo-box lol ,Like you guys I never seen many hackers online,Just the last 3 or 4 days I have seen 5 of them.6 all together but that was before patch.All these guys do is stand in one spot and just keep shooting,weather it be med box,ammo box or my fav the torch.I forgot to mention they are also using the infamous COD speed run at 90 degrees hack.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> After the last few nights of hackers, it was refreshing to see a legitimate ass kicking score tonight.  Trip cleaned up Grand Bazaar with what I believe was an M39.  Ufgy was on this server, too, but since he went 0-9 his name doesn't show up on the list.
> 
> ******
> That last sentence may or may not be true.
> ...



Thanks Alex. We had a few fun rounds last night. I believe I was using the m39 silenced with the RU style 3.4x scope (my favorite scope in the game) and no foregip or bipod. 

You revived me a few times that round but one time was so close to death I was passes the killcam and back to the squad deployment screen watching you run to my body.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/1989829/82183999.jpg



Same, this game is an angerfest :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Got a  nice short clip up for you guys. for those who haven't seen it enjoy.
> [yt]Ax7PuNqj-QE&list=UUtZcbt5vNKsx470_iNtKk7g&index=1&feature=plcp[/yt]



Apparently Dave needs me gunning. When we did a barrel roll him and I kept going......like BOSSES.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apparently Dave needs me gunning. When we did a barrel roll him and I kept going......like BOSSES.



well there goes one myth for Fhrope to dismiss.....Too funny damn nice one who ever was flying the jet.

Here is what most of the time my squad does
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn rock pumpers .and always at the base too......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2012)

I at least attempt to find a squad with differing squad perks not only for the obvious reason but because it shows they generally know "wtf is going" and are more likely to PTFO and such (tho sometimes just chance of course). Even if that means I join one with only two guys. Or switch squads a lot. Or find another server.

And all this is why the Quits % stat is bs imo.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ i honestly dont mind playing without a squad, recon is the best class to play solo, especially with the ammo perk, stay far and youre good. 

anyways FINALLY reached my 1.5 KDR.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Apr 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I at least attempt to find a squad with differing squad perks not only for the obvious reason but because it shows they generally know "wtf is going" and are more likely to PTFO and such (tho sometimes just chance of course). Even if that means I join one with only two guys. Or switch squads a lot. Or find another server.
> 
> And all this is why the Quits % stat is bs imo.



Finding squads that put up orders is all I ever try and do.


----------



## Fhrope (Apr 21, 2012)

Just having fun with the army as always!

Enjoy


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2012)

looks like a bunch of lemmings to me ^


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2012)

This happened at a gas station in Boise today. 
First thing I thought of was Caspian Border gas station.

http://media.ktvb.com/images/248*186/april2112-gas+station+fire+3.jpg


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Finding squads that put up orders is all I ever try and do.



Wish they just changed Orders back to hitting Q while aiming at a flag. Now hit Q, move mouse down, hit Enter, realize it didn't register. Try and aim more at flag while in the middle of combat, do it again, didn't work. Try again, there we go, possibly die after. This was done all in the name of making Comma Rose more of a staple of gameplay, been saying it from the start of this thread, it's just a clunky piece of UI, I don't think it's needed. /rage


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish they just changed Orders back to hitting Q while aiming at a flag. Now hit Q, move mouse down, hit Enter, realize it didn't register. Try and aim more at flag while in the middle of combat, do it again, didn't work. Try again, there we go, possibly die after. This was done all in the name of making Comma Rose more of a staple of gameplay, been saying it from the start of this thread, it's just a clunky piece of UI, I don't think it's needed. /rage



Agree 100%. I have died multiple times while trying to mark an objective point for my squad
I notice that since they changed it a lot less people seem to use the squad commands. Which sucks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, I don't even bother setting them anymore, trying to set an objective while sprinting forward is harder than qualifying for the Olympics. And even if you managed to succeed, it probably won't register, then you have to finely aim your cross-hairs as you are sprinting over uneven ground. And that still probably won't register even if you manager it. But hey, it's awesome that the only way they could make the Comma Rose useful was by moving a needed option to it and forcing us to use something, then making sure it doesn't even work right.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish they just changed Orders back to hitting Q while aiming at a flag. Now hit Q, move mouse down, hit Enter, realize it didn't register. Try and aim more at flag while in the middle of combat, do it again, didn't work. Try again, there we go, possibly die after. This was done all in the name of making Comma Rose more of a staple of gameplay, been saying it from the start of this thread, it's just a clunky piece of UI, I don't think it's needed. /rage



The cool down time on spotting it what makes the current order system not function properly. DICE should remove the placing of orders from the same criteria as other spotting functions and therefore not have a cool down from spamming the order (it be used to grief ... 3 other people... who have the choice to leave a lame squad....). :shadedshu

I did not like the previous spotting system. It causes me the issues of not being able to guide a squad and get points for and from it's members. I hammer "Q" far too often in directions away from the flag I'm currently at or plan to attack. I was always unable to fly a chopper and place order effective or cohesively. 

Have you never had the problem of capping a flag and right at the last moment before getting the points you spot an enemy and change the squad orders by mistake?

Also the comma rose does not pop up instantly which defeats any attempt to have an intuitive mouse controlled selection menu. ( ie nano suit controls in Crysis before EA made the game suck ass.)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 22, 2012)

Agreed and I'm a serial spotter and do it to 'fish people out' I don't otherwise see and such so I hated playing leader cause I was constantly spamming "Attack this objective" etc over and over and over and also, like you said, accidentally changing orders.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The cool down time on spotting it what makes the current order system not function properly. DICE should remove the placing of orders from the same criteria as other spotting functions and therefore not have a cool down from spamming the order (it be used to grief ... 3 other people... who have the choice to leave a lame squad....). :shadedshu
> 
> I did not like the previous spotting system. It causes me the issues of not being able to guide a squad and get points for and from it's members. I hammer "Q" far too often in directions away from the flag I'm currently at or plan to attack. I was always unable to fly a chopper and place order effective or cohesively.
> 
> ...



I never ran across many cooldown issues, I can be standing there have marked nothing and using Comma Rose while looking at a flag (not directly at the letter, maybe slightly below it) and it won't mark the flag, seems you have to be dead on cross hairs on that letter. But yes I spot often so many times orders were changed to an enemy being spotted. I like your solution of making it a different cooldown, would work much better than the Comma Rose setup. 

I'm surprised you had issues with leaving orders with just Q, you don't mention having issues with the Comma Rose system. I just find it all too clunky, just doesn't work in combat, I find myself stopping to use it, so I just never use it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2012)

oh wow. Im top 2% with a M4A1 yeah budday!


----------



## kg4icg (Apr 22, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> oh wow. Im top 2% with a M4A1 yeah budday!




But what is wierd is I'm in the top 0 percent for M60 kills. I wonder.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2012)

kg4icg said:


> But what is wierd is I'm in the top 0 percent for M60 kills. I wonder.



your sig is too big. Can't be bigger then 500x100


----------



## kg4icg (Apr 22, 2012)

My sign has been this way since October


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 22, 2012)

Just cause it allows the file and no one has asked you to change it as yet doesn't mean that it's not against the rules. They have asked that they not be bigger than 100 height as bigger is a bit obnoxious. Looking at yours, I agree.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Just cause it allows the file and no one has asked you to change it as yet doesn't mean that it's not against the rules. They have asked that they not be bigger than 100 height as bigger is a bit obnoxious. Looking at yours, I agree.



Your sig is bigger. Images in sig should be banned imo.

Anyway, the game is now €20. I'm seriously thinking about getting it but I don't know...


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> your sig is too big. Can't be bigger then 500x100



Maybe he's blind like me and needs it bigger


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 22, 2012)

I know this is a tactical game, but sometimes you have to win by just killing a bunch a dudes. This time our squad stayed together. Not for teamwork or anything, but just because it was often too dangerous to wonder too far due to the near constant stream of enemy gunfire.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know this is a tactical game, but sometimes you have to win by just killing a bunch a dudes. This time are squad stayed together. Not for teamwork or anything, but just because it was often too dangerous to wonder too far due to the near constant stream of enemy gunfire.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/War of Attrition.png



That is why I have a better K/D on 32 man servers. TPU'ers love the cluster fight of 64 and I get butt raped everytime. 
At least I'm usually medicated most of the time and don't feel the pain.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2012)

Frick said:


> Your sig is bigger. Images in sig should be banned imo.



WTF are you talking about? Don't remember exactly but mine is 500 or less and obviously not as tall as that guys or even nvidiaintelftw's.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 23, 2012)

BBQ'ed NY Steak, Shrimp, Asparagus, and my wife's killer Potatoes. Loving the 87 degree temps. Sorry Northeast, Kinda
I'm goona game a bit tonight after my belly calms down from it's meeting of Jesus


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I never ran across many cooldown issues, I can be standing there have marked nothing and using Comma Rose while looking at a flag (not directly at the letter, maybe slightly below it) and it won't mark the flag, seems you have to be dead on cross hairs on that letter. But yes I spot often so many times orders were changed to an enemy being spotted. I like your solution of making it a different cooldown, would work much better than the Comma Rose setup.
> 
> I'm surprised you had issues with leaving orders with just Q, you don't mention having issues with the Comma Rose system. I just find it all too clunky, just doesn't work in combat, I find myself stopping to use it, so I just never use it.



You must not "fish" (as wrigley put it so well) for enemies as much as I do. 

The comma rose in BF2142 was perfect and it only worked well as an addition to the game by having no delay in popping up. In BF3 it's currently broken and I only use it to move orders and say thanks. I guess I'd rather have the problem of occasionally not being able to mover orders instead of always moving them and never leading a squad.


----------



## Frick (Apr 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> WTF are you talking about? Don't remember exactly but mine is 500 or less and obviously not as tall as that guys or even nvidiaintelftw's.



You have a bunch of text in yours which makes it taller.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> You must not "fish" (as wrigley put it so well) for enemies as much as I do.
> 
> The comma rose in BF2142 was perfect and it only worked well as an addition to the game by having no delay in popping up. In BF3 it's currently broken and I only use it to move orders and say thanks. I guess I'd rather have the problem of occasionally not being able to mover orders instead of always moving them and never leading a squad.



I spot constantly, I think the issue comes from you flying a fast moving vehicle. I rarely fly choppers, and almost never fly jets. If I setting attack orders on a flag, it's where I'm headed, probably on foot, but possibly in a tank. So I don't have to worry about putting the orders on it at an exact moment when my chopper crosshairs cross the flag, I just spam Q as I run at it and it lights up.

But can't do that anymore, now I need to hold down Q, move my mouse down, hit enter, realize that didn't work, try it again, and hold full sprint while doing that and keep an eye out for enemies with a UI over my screen and a slowed reaction as I'll need to exit that UI to kill them. It's basically just a death sentence for me.

I just personally see no need for the Comma though. If they made things on alternating cooldowns that would be much more intuitive. Ammo/Heal on it's own, Spot on it's own, and Orders on it's own cooldown, and your set. I see things like "Negative" on there and such now, I don't see a real point in any of that. Or a point in having a UI covering the middle of my screen in combat.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> WTF are you talking about? Don't remember exactly but mine is 500 or less and obviously not as tall as that guys or even nvidiaintelftw's.



Yours takes up more room. Why do you have your system specs and the same system in your sig? I have 2 systems in system specs just so I don't rape peoples screens by putting the other in my sig.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But can't do that anymore, now I need to hold down Q, move my mouse down, hit enter...



You don't have to push the enter key, just release the mouse button.
That being said, I absolutely hate the new order system, as well.  I've been killed at least 6-10 times while giving orders, and even if I'm not shot or shot at while giving them it still messes up the general flow of what I'm doing.  I have gotten much more proficient with it, I'm hoping at some point I don't even think about it, but I miss just pushing Q.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You don't have to push the enter key, just release the mouse button.
> That being said, I absolutely hate the new order system, as well.  I've been killed at least 6-10 times while giving orders, and even if I'm not shot or shot at while giving them it still messes up the general flow of what I'm doing.  I have gotten much more proficient with it, I'm hoping at some point I don't even think about it, but I miss just pushing Q.



I had tried releasing the mouse on it before and it never seemed to work, it just seems like the whole system is not working right. But even if it was I doubt I would like it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Yours takes up more room. Why do you have your system specs and the same system in your sig?



Oh. The size "rule" is for sig image dimensions specifically. Not the entire sig space. As for my specs sig, idk, it's just something I brought over from XS as that's the general method over there. Was thinking about getting rid of it anyway, guess this is a good a time as any.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just found this screen today, think I might remove some of the UI and make a desktop out of it, I call this piece "Chunks".


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 23, 2012)

Forgot how much fun this game is lol and does anyone have an idea of how many people are playing at any one time? Kind of curious after seeing that MW3 has a surprisingly low amount (though i guess 90% of people have better things to play on PC ).


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 24, 2012)

I just installed the Better Battlelog add-on for Firefox that is promoted on BF3stats.com.  It's pretty sweet.

This is what the individual weapons page looks like now:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 24, 2012)

yea it is pretty nice, to bad doesn't include some weapons aka supressed pistols etc are not taken into account and some of the information is wrong as of the last patch, but over all its pretty useful.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I been using BBLog for about a month now and it's very nice. I just wish games in the Server Browser would show ticket, though I don't think thats BBLog related as I removed it and still had that issue.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I been using BBLog for about a month now and it's very nice. I just wish games in the Server Browser would show ticket, though I don't think thats BBLog related as I removed it and still had that issue.



I had to log out of Battlelog for the server ticket scoreboard to work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I had to log out of Battlelog for the server ticket scoreboard to work.



Simple suggestion ftw, works like a charm, thanks!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I just installed the Better Battlelog add-on for Firefox that is promoted on BF3stats.com.  It's pretty sweet.
> 
> This is what the individual weapons page looks like now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120423/Untitled218.jpg



Yeah, check out the G3 with Suppressor and foregrip. Beast mode with 34% damage.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 24, 2012)

well that last round was fucking gay, lopsided like mad, worst team ive seen in a long time,


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 24, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well that last round was fucking gay, lopsided like mad, worst team ive seen in a long time,



Luckily you left, or you would have seen much worse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Luckily you left, or you would have seen much worse.



After that it got better again, a bunch of SoC guys joined the other team, they put up a good fight for a while, then they folded like a Lawn Chair in a Hurricane and the next game every single SoC member miraculously got "auto balanced to our side", and I mean all of them, not one other person did.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2012)

I rage quit around midnight. Couldn't get a kill to save my life, literally or figuratively. Was sick and tired of Kill and Suppression Assists instead and not even being able to hit clueless infantry running in an open field while I was in a goddamn tank. Usually I clean up in such situations.

Thanks for all the revives Alex though I couldn't do much with the opportunities and still went like 2-12. Meh.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> After that it got better again, a bunch of SoC guys joined the other team, they put up a good fight for a while, then they folded like a Lawn Chair in a Hurricane and the next game every single SoC member miraculously got "auto balanced to our side", and I mean all of them, not one other person did.



Im glad for you guys. The night before you were getting your clocks cleaned.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im glad for you guys. The night before you were getting your clocks cleaned.



Its ok MM, I was not there for crazy in his time of need :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok MM, I was not there for crazy in his time of need :/



No I'm talking about the night before last when it was the Tech Rejects on one side and the Skype crew on the other. They had an off night to say the least. G8tor blocked it out like a molestation.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I'm talking about the night before last when it was the Tech Rejects on one side and the Skype crew on the other. They had an off night to say the least. G8tor blocked it out like a molestation.



I think that was the night I told g8tor to move to another channel cause he was in skype and TS at the SAME time and it was annoying to hear him talking to himself.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 24, 2012)

Skype pussies.


----------



## REAYTH (Apr 24, 2012)

this is what i saw not pretty


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm wondering which one of us they don't like that makes them turn to skype.  I mean, obviously they don't have very discriminating taste since they let Phenom and Gator on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm wondering which one of us they don't like that makes them turn to skype.  I mean, obviously they don't have very discriminating taste since they let Phenom and Gator on.



I think its me......I hope its me.


----------



## REAYTH (Apr 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm wondering which one of us they don't like that makes them turn to skype.  I mean, obviously they don't have very discriminating taste since they let Phenom and Gator on.



its Skype webcam enabled maybe they play naked together who knows.

boys will be boys?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I found my new weapon of choice








TheMailMan78 said:


> Im glad for you guys. The night before you were getting your clocks cleaned.



You mean our team was getting their clocks cleaned, I think that night I had a 25/7, 27/9, 40/10, I think my worst game was 16/7 and I was in top 3 MVP I think almost every round (and I don't think my team won a single game that night)  Theres only so much you can do to carry a team when they are bad, but they weren't ruining my game. I don't mind losing, as long as my team doesn't drag me down with them.



MT Alex said:


> I'm wondering which one of us they don't like that makes them turn to skype.  I mean, obviously they don't have very discriminating taste since they let Phenom and Gator on.



Got no problems with anyone, it's just sheer numbers. You starting piling so many guys into the same VOIP channel and it gets hard to even get a word out. I'm the kind of guy who starts what I was going to sya and if someone else started talking at the sametime, I'll be polite and wait till they are done, expecting that people heard someone else was trying to talk. But then I wait and someone else fires off a sentence after, and then another after, just becomes a mess, and after keying my mic 5 times to get the same one sentence across I just usually stop talking, then TS becomes pointless 

We usually just run our Squad in TS, don't care if anyone wants to join us. Also like Skype mic quality better and not running push to talk (TS seems to pic up way too much background noise from my shitty mic if I run an open mic).



REAYTH said:


> its Skype webcam enabled maybe they play naked together who knows.
> 
> boys will be boys?



I do have a second monitor running when I play, we might have to try this!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do have a second monitor running when I play, we might have to try this!







:shadedshu






I think a few miss ya guys on TS.  The extra chatter can be distracting, for sure.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> 
> I think a few miss ya guys on TS.  The extra chatter can be distracting, for sure.



Maybe tonight if more are on we'll have to roll into TS and see whats going on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe tonight if more are on we'll have to roll into TS and see whats going on.



Please.....


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe tonight if more are on we'll have to roll into TS and see whats going on.



I've started to notice that now, while we'll ahve a two or three guys on eahc team, the chatter form those on the other team nearly never gives me any sort of tactical advantage. My K/D sucks, because to me, throwing bodies at an objective is a valid tactic given enough tickets, considering sometimes taknig a ponit can turn the tide in the right direction.

Anyway, with this tactic in mind, rushing to where the neemy team is, and where they are coming from, is par for the course, but damn if I don't have a hard time finding the TOPU guys in server even when they are in TS talking.


I'll usually announce I'm coming, too, as I like the challenge of head-to-head combat with TPU'ers, who, overall, are pretty damn good players. I suck, but a lot of you guys are very very good, so I gotta play with the best to get better!


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 24, 2012)

you know dave, if you would like you can join in on our skype calls see what it's all about. sometimes running squad only can be fun. i have no problem playing with TS but skype helps me squad play and helps me do better overall. i mean come on im up to a 433 SPM now from 380


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've started to notice that now, while we'll ahve a two or three guys on eahc team, the chatter form those on the other team nearly never gives me any sort of tactical advantage. My K/D sucks, because to me, throwing bodies at an objective is a valid tactic given enough tickets, considering sometimes taknig a ponit can turn the tide in the right direction.
> 
> Anyway, with this tactic in mind, rushing to where the neemy team is, and where they are coming from, is par for the course, but damn if I don't have a hard time finding the TOPU guys in server even when they are in TS talking.
> 
> I'll usually announce I'm coming, too, as I like the challenge of head-to-head combat with TPU'ers, who, overall, are pretty damn good players. I suck, but a lot of you guys are very very good, so I gotta play with the best to get better!



Hearing enemy team banter helps more than you might notice. Good example is last night me and Ufgy were at B on Caspian capping it. I was filling up on Ammo between the Semi and the Building and he was getting ready to leap the fence by the garage and head to Hilltop. As he looks around hte corner he gets torn down by 4 TPU members. He lets me know they are coming, I peek out wipe out 2, figure since he said 4 that the other 2 were sweeping around to the other side of the garage, I sprint back along the semi pull up my aim as I round the corner and there are the 2 missing TPUers, I fire and take out one and get a 95 Assist on the other (made me a bit sad, 3 kills a 95 assist, almost a squad wipe). In TS, him notifying me would have completely removed the tactical advantage I had as they would have known I was there, and known that I knew exactly where they were heading, they would have played more cautiously and I would have had to dive behind the garage and probably die just to attempt flushing out them.

I'll have to try and hit TS more often, I enjoy some of the banter, just especially if full squads are on opposite teams, we are the coordinated teams on our sides, and we will run into each other and that relayed info intercepted by the other team squad ruins plans.


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 24, 2012)

This is what i ended up seeing from you guys. i thought i seen one a mometn ago leaving Hilltop but a moment after i seen this.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 24, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> you know dave, if you would like you can join in on our skype calls see what it's all about. sometimes running squad only can be fun. i have no problem playing with TS but skype helps me squad play and helps me do better overall. i mean come on im up to a 433 SPM now from 380



Yeah, it's only natural that you'd do better in such a situation, to me, as clearly you're going for more focus to the task at hand.

Over the weekend I played through the Diablo III beta using just my Intuos4. After my next surgery I won't be able to play BF3 at all, and it looks like Diablo III is gonna be what I'm playing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, it's only natural that you'd do better in such a situation, to me, as clearly you're going for more focus to the task at hand.
> 
> Over the weekend I played through the Diablo III beta using just my Intuos4. After my next surgery I won't be able to play BF3 at all, and it looks like Diablo III is gonna be what I'm playing.



Thats crazy, how hard is it to play D3 with a stylus? You'll have to post up your name in the D3 thread, launch night will be at a LAN party, but we'll have to hit it up sometime.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2012)

Ufgy why/how is your squad shown as yellow in the HUD?


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ufgy why/how is your squad shown as yellow in the HUD?



Options, Color Blind Mode. i like it just friendlies are not seen as easily i tend to shoot them


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats crazy, how hard is it to play D3 with a stylus? You'll have to post up your name in the D3 thread, launch night will be at a LAN party, but we'll have to hit it up sometime.



You don't need many buttons, really is a mouse/4-button type of game, and the tablet buttons can be assigned easily.

No more clicking to move, either, just touch the pen on the surface, touch enemies to attack, etc, use keys for abilities only, which there aren't many for the class i played. The pen has both mouse buttons on it.

Of course, action wasn't too intense in the beta, but I'll have my right upper arm basically attached to my ribcage for 6 weeks, so keyboard on my lap is ok, but no mouse and keyboard at the same time for me.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah especially when Dave Screams while getting 
butt raped and scares the B Jesus out of you 


ufgy20 said:


> Options, Color Blind Mode. i like it just friendlies are not seen as easily i tend to shoot them



I use colorblind mode too !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2012)

By the way, Dave, damn that really sucks about your next surgery and just in general.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> By the way, Dave, damn that really sucks about your next surgery and just in general.



What do you have to have done Dave ? 
I just talked my Doc out of cutting 
me yesterday,until the Fall. I have 
Cubital Tunnel Syndrome. 
Got the Needle in the Elbow for now.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> By the way, Dave, damn that really sucks about your next surgery and just in general.





boise49ers said:


> What do you have to have done Dave ?
> I just talked my Doc out of cutting
> me yesterday,until the Fall. I have
> Cubital Tunnel Syndrome.
> Got the Needle in the Elbow for now.



Thanks guys! Joint replacement/surgery, too much sports have done my body in good.

I got carpal tunnel surgery many years ago, amazing how much it helps, Idaho. "Mechanical" surgery, muscle and bone stuff, docs ahve down pat, and doesn't bother me much. Prepping yourself physically with a nice healthy diet before surgery works wonders to aid recovery.

Doc said they are going to make a couple of cuts, in front, and in back, replace some stuff, re-attach some torn tendons, etc, should go a long way to dealing wit hteh pain I'm in daily. I've had one procedure done, hasn't been too limiting, but boy did it change the pain. Before my arm would just go numb, but that's fixed now, jsut gotta get the bone and muscles back in owrking order, and I'll be good. I'm actually very excited to get this done and move on. I had to redo a lot of the tests, x-rays and such, so that added some time; I actually expected to not have use of my arm already form what the doc said before, and he said a bunch of stuff after the last surgery, but I was far too drugged to be able to recall proeprly what he said. I'd have ot ask my wife exactly what they are doing.

Anyway, i've been spending more time lately playing, and dropped the controller use to start using a mouse, waiting for these surgeries to all be done...heck, I'm gonna play right NAOW!!! I expect that we'll all ahve moved on to another ittle by hte time I'm fulyl recovered and can play again, so I'm getting in as much as i cna now!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks guys! Joint replacement/surgery, too much sports have done my body in good.
> 
> I got carpal tunnel surgery many years ago, amazing how much it helps, Idaho. "Mechanical" surgery, muscle and bone stuff, docs ahve down pat, and doesn't bother me much. Prepping yourself physically with a nice healthy diet before surgery works wonders to aid recovery.
> 
> ...



I will still play with you dave..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Apr 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks guys! Joint replacement/surgery, too much sports have done my body in good.
> 
> I got carpal tunnel surgery many years ago, amazing how much it helps, Idaho. "Mechanical" surgery, muscle and bone stuff, docs ahve down pat, and doesn't bother me much. Prepping yourself physically with a nice healthy diet before surgery works wonders to aid recovery.
> 
> ...



I wish you a quick and painless recovery  Didn't play a lot with you guys but the few times it has happened it was like playin football with kids from your same block...you feel like you know everyone if you know what I mean


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks guys! Joint replacement/surgery, too much sports have done my body in good.
> 
> I got carpal tunnel surgery many years ago, amazing how much it helps, Idaho. "Mechanical" surgery, muscle and bone stuff, docs ahve down pat, and doesn't bother me much. Prepping yourself physically with a nice healthy diet before surgery works wonders to aid recovery.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have the Carpal too, and Arthritis, but the main thing he want's to fix is the ulnar nerve.He says that is what is holding me back in BF3  JK ! 
So does beer count as a good dietary supplement   My son was a QB and City wrestling champ in School and is paying the price now too. His shoulder is toast. 
Good luck Dave ! ​


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 25, 2012)

Was there a video on YT that showed side by side videos of what you see and another player sees? I thought I had seen someone mention it somewhere but can't seem to find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I actually expected to not have use of my arm already form what the doc said before, and he said a bunch of stuff after the last surgery, but I was far too drugged to be able to recall proeprly what he said. I'd have ot ask my wife exactly what they are doing.



Got to love exiting surgery, I remember telling my doctor that I would be willing to come back anytime for surgery


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks guys! Joint replacement/surgery, too much sports have done my body in good.
> 
> I got carpal tunnel surgery many years ago, amazing how much it helps, Idaho. "Mechanical" surgery, muscle and bone stuff, docs ahve down pat, and doesn't bother me much. Prepping yourself physically with a nice healthy diet before surgery works wonders to aid recovery.
> 
> ...



In the States you don't need surgery to replace a joint.  Just papers.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> you know dave, if you would like you can join in on our skype calls see what it's all about. sometimes running squad only can be fun. i have no problem playing with TS but skype helps me squad play and helps me do better overall. i mean come on im up to a 433 SPM now from 380



I'm in I'll be checking it out next time I see you and Kurgan on.  
That Elbow shot really makes everything nicer. No pain gaming, working, playing with the dog's.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 26, 2012)

New gameplay trailer live for Donya Fortress, one of the maps included in the Close Quarters expansion pack: 

[yt]WD8HF-AL2yY[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^ in the video above

Here are the New Guns:
0:39 Spas-12
0:44 JNG-90
0:45 ACW-R
0:59 MTAR-21
1:13 AUG A3
1:26 LSAT (Top-Right)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> New gameplay trailer live for Donya Fortress, one of the maps included in the Close Quarters expansion pack:
> 
> [yt]WD8HF-AL2yY[/yt]



I just started playing medic so these maps should make it rank up crazy quick.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 26, 2012)

Only just got round to buying the game  I'll be looking to do the single player tonight/tomorrow and then it's finally time to get the multiplayer under way.

Any advice for a noob when starting out in the game would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 26, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Any advice for a noob when starting out in the game would be greatly appreciated



Sure. Read all of this.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure. Read all of this.



Perfect  thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok guys I have a question. How do you guys feel about this sniper rifle they added for close quarters?

JNG-90


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys I have a question. How do you guys feel about this sniper rifle they added for close quarters?
> 
> JNG-90



Turkey based sniper rifle that hasnt seen combat?.........yeah I think Ill stick with something more American made.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Turkey based sniper rifle that hasnt seen combat?.........yeah I think Ill stick with something more American made.



They could base the gun off and Alien Space Rifle, it really wouldn't matter since they balance it for the game. Look at the MK3A1, thats just in the game because it looks sweet. So it will be hard to judge any of these weapons until we see the recoil and other statistics they attach to it.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm surprised the video only has 302 views.  

It seems a little odd to add a sniper rifle on in close quarters, team death crap kind of expansion pack.  I'm sure I'll get this pack out of boredom, but I'm not excited about it.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 26, 2012)

look at some of the breakdown videos, mp5k, scar-l, and a semi auto sniper are also mentioned.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> look at some of the breakdown videos, mp5k, scar-l, and a semi auto sniper are also mentioned.



SCAR-L is identical to the SCAR-H only it shoots .223 instead of .308. Should have a high cap but less knock down.



MT Alex said:


> I'm surprised the video only has 302 views.
> 
> It seems a little odd to add a sniper rifle on in close quarters, team death crap kind of expansion pack.  I'm sure I'll get this pack out of boredom, but I'm not excited about it.



The rifle carries over to all maps man. They added sugar to all classes I'm sure. I would like to see some more "specialty" weapons like "Bouncing Betty's" or tire spikes for wheeled vehicles.


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm surprised the video only has 302 views.
> 
> It seems a little odd to add a sniper rifle on in close quarters, team death crap kind of expansion pack.  I'm sure I'll get this pack out of boredom, but I'm not excited about it.



you must not know how youtube works. it cant update fast enough with so many views 302 is a common spot popular videos sit at for a day or two. only the person posting the video can see the true views.. look at likes/dislikes compared to views lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It seems a little odd to add a sniper rifle on in close quarters, team death crap kind of expansion pack.  I'm sure I'll get this pack out of boredom, but I'm not excited about it.



I'm not too excited for this either, only reason I want it is because of the destruction, wish the normal maps buildings tore apart like that. Really matters on map layouts, with hallway maps like Metro and Grand Bazar already in-game these have a chance to maybe be better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not too excited for this either, only reason I want it is because of the destruction, wish the normal maps buildings tore apart like that. Really matters on map layouts, with hallway maps like Metro and Grand Bazar already in-game these have a chance to maybe be better.



I'm not stoked either. However I know why DICE made this DLC and its cool with me. Ill buy it and play it just because its BF3 goodness.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 26, 2012)

VentureBeat - Breaking down Conquest Domination in Battlefield 3: Close Quarters’ Donya Fortress (preview)



Spoiler



April 26, 2012 4:57 AM 
Omri Petitte

_Note: Screenshots depict the Ziba Tower map which we discussed here._
Battlefield 3 is slimming down. Our initial foray into the military first-person shooter’s incoming Close Quarters map pack (arriving in June for the PC, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360) detailed a battle plan focusing on intense infantry firefights and smaller, fragile stages. At a recent press event in San Francisco, publisher EA deployed a choice sampling of the new Conquest Domination multiplayer mode set within the bullet-soaking walls of the Donya Fortress map.

At its core, Conquest Domination combines the breakneck momentum of team deathmatch with the franchise’s signature capture-able control points. As Close Quarters veers heavily from Battlefield’s pedigree of far-flung warzones and vehicle combat, respawn points consequently pepper the map in a randomized pattern. (Think Call of Duty with more Russian noises.) More control points waving your team’s flag means more deployment spots, so bank on intense flareups concentrating around these precious objectives.

Donya Fortress’ design mimics…well, a fortress, its whitewashed walls gleaming with sunlight and the blood graffiti from your latest headshot. The Kremlin’s square-shaped, multileveled layout throws out multiple fire angles to keep track of, including a stony basement, mirrored terraces, and a central, exposed courtyard (read: instant death). Archways, columns, and strewn pieces of furniture blithely get in the way of drawing a bead on an enemy but also serve as suitably solid objects to duck behind.

Three control points, spaced closely together, sit on a terrace, the main courtyard, and an adjacent chamber, respectively. The cramped passageways deny favoritism of a particular spot, as each flag bestows tactical benefits for its conqueror. The terrace overlooks the courtyard with a natural height advantage, the courtyard provides quick access to the other two points, and the chamber easily funnels enemies with multiple blockades.

Here are a few observations I made after some hands-on matches:

*Expect blind corners, choke points, and sharp angles.* Corridors and cluttered rooms comprise your firing lanes, so don’t expect any breathing room from wide open spaces. Enemies won’t stray far beyond knife range, so utilizing the fortress’ secondary doorways for a well-placed flank always gives the upper hand.

*Forget about vehicles*. Start loving your sprint button. You’re hoofing it everywhere, but unlike BF3’s stock maps, becoming a cross-country track star isn’t a requirement. I already consider tanks, jeeps, and personnel carriers rolling rocket-magnets, so trading lead on maps scaled to tete-a-tete skirmishes without worrying about taking a 120mm shell up my nostrils is a very alluring prospect. Dedicated chopper, jet, and tank pilots, however, might shy away from Close Quarters’ strictly footsoldier theme.

*Shotguns, submachine guns, and fast-firing assault rifles reign supreme.* Old reflexes honed by Mountain Dew-fueled Counter-Strike benders jolted awake after I realized twitch-based gameplay wins the fortress for your team. (Twitch gaming is the art of honing reaction time to rapidly get those crosshairs on target as fast as possible.) I reacquainted myself with zippier guns such as the F2000 rifle, MP7 SMG, and the new M5K machine pistol with great success. Typically scorned as a newbie tactic, spray-and-pray rifle-butts its stigma and quickly becomes the de facto tactic during a scrap.

Shotguns, of course, are in their element. A major (and hilarious) highlight of the session was witnessing my fellow journalists’ conspicuous progression from individual loadout preferences to roving shotgun gangs, a predictably effective strategy. Forums will assuredly flow with rage from the inevitable buckshot bonanza (blood still boils from the now-balanced USAS shotgun’s domineering infamy), but I personally enjoyed seeing these pump-action painbringers get a boost in viability.

*You’ll get shot in the back…a lot.* Did you get used to having a rear base as a safe respawn? Kiss it goodbye. When you hit dirt in the fortress, you’ll have a bullseye painted on you in but a microsecond. Assault lines constantly shift and roil as both teams scramble for real estate, and that spearhead push with your squad flat-out melts if an enemy simply reappears behind you. That extra layer of challenge to spatial awareness underscores the importance of teamwork and communication…especially when that grenade-spamming, camping hoser (don’t deny it; there’s one on every team) ruins a perfectly good ambush.

*Flags capture insanely fast.* In normal Conquest mode, flags flip from enemy control to yours at a sluggish pace, often taking 20 agonizing seconds or more for a full capture. Conquest Domination pumps some adrenaline into the capture rate, and just one second is enough time for nabbing a zone.

The possibilities for clutch moments run high: During one of the last rounds, my team was on the ropes. We had just lost the chamber point in a spectacular hail of bullets, tile shards, and wood splinters, cinching all three points in the enemy’s hands. I slapped a silencer on my gun which muffles noise and prevents my appearance on radar when I fire. Juking to the courtyard, I faded into a sub-passage while spam-fire and grenades ravaged my diversion. The plan worked: The terrace point was deserted. I swooped in and slapped the enemy’s flag off its pole, and in a five-second span, my team reaped revenge on its aggressors in a Hail Mary win.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> However I know why DICE made this DLC and its cool with me.



You do?  No sense pandering to the CoD pecker wads, they are going to remain MW3 pundits.  I'd much prefer maps like Operation Harvest, but I guess we all know which hand fills up quicker when you wish in one and shit in the other.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You do?  No sense pandering to the CoD pecker wads, they are going to remain MW3 pundits.  I'd much prefer maps like Operation Harvest, but I guess we all know which hand fills up quicker when you wish in one and shit in the other.



I agree. But CQB can be fun also with the right players. Lets be honest BF3 is a LOT more fun with people on TS then it is playing alone. CQB will have its place I think. We will see.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

I get close quarters for free


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I get close quarters for free



Do tell?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I get close quarters for free





TheMailMan78 said:


> Do tell?



Some things are earned in blood, I guess others are earned on your knees


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do tell?





MT Alex said:


> Some things are earned in blood, I guess others are earned on your knees



LOL yep slurp slurp action HAHAHA j/k

Naa due to EA's fuck up with me having not been able to buy games on the online store and having to wait over the phone 4 hours to pre-order BF3. They have fixed the issue (Have not yet tested) and for my troubles gave me a free title of my choosing. I chose BF3 close quarters.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL yep slurp slurp action HAHAHA j/k
> 
> Naa due to EA's fuck up with me having not been able to buy games on the online store and having to wait over the phone 4 hours to pre-order BF3. They have fixed the issue (Have not yet tested) and for my troubles gave me a free title of my choosing. I chose BF3 close quarters.



So is close quarters for sale already?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 26, 2012)

The DLC is cod gamer friendly... But that being said, I'll grab it cause it looks like a great change of pace.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 26, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> The DLC is cod gamer friendly... But that being said, I'll grab it cause it looks like a great change of pace *from Metro*.



ftfy


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 26, 2012)

EuroGamer - Battlefield 3: the state of play


Spoiler



By Wesley Yin-Poole
Published 26 April, 2012 

_Is BF3 now finally the game it should have been at launch? DICE discusses._ 

 With the release of the latest, gargantuan patch, some fans believe Battlefield 3 is now the game that should have launched in October 2011. Now, they believe, half a year after EA unleashed the shooter upon the gaming public, Battlefield 3's promise has finally been realised. 

But for developer DICE, the job is only half finished. Major expansions have been announced, and one of them, Close Quarters, is out in June. Indeed there's a year's worth of content, support and patching planned - at the very least. 

In this sweeping interview, executive producer Patrick Bach tells Eurogamer he'll never be satisfied with Battlefield 3, DICE's most successful game. He recounts its launch, delivers his verdict on sales, and answers difficult questions on accusations that Battlefield is becoming more like Call of Duty. 

*Now the dust has settled on Battlefield 3, how did it go for you?*

*Patrick Bach:* On a high level it went way better than we expected, if you look at the sales and how many people who are actually spending time in the game and apparently having fun with it. Of course there were a lot of problems. It's a very complicated game, both when it comes to a tech perspective and from all the different bits and pieces of the actual product. 

Of course, three months before shipping, I would have loved to have said, f*** it, let's ship it six months later. But you can't do that when you're that close. I don't like developers who push their dates. It feels a bit like, come on, I want your game. You promised it. And now you're saying it's not ready. It's like, you don't decide when it's ready. I decide when it's ready. So I want to stick to what I promised and deliver something. 

What we tried to do was make sure the game was good enough when we shipped it, and then post launch we have been updating it quite a bit, and also releasing these expansion packs, which also fix stuff in the game. There is definitely stuff I want to do better, but then again that's why I always try to make things better. I'm never content with what we're building. I always seek room for improvement, which is the core of how we work at DICE. We always want to do better and more and push the boundaries. 

So am I happy? Absolutely. Am I satisfied? No. Absolutely not. I think we can do much better. We can push this even further. 

*Did Battlefield 3 meet expectations in terms of active users at launch and since then?*

*Patrick Bach:* Absolutely. You always have a peak when you launch, and then it flattens out, and then it drops. We haven't seen that. We peaked, then we flattened out, and we haven't moved since. It went up when we released the Back to Karkand expansion pack. And then it went down slightly again. We saw when the latest patch released, the multi-gigabyte patch, that the PSU [Peak Simultaneous Users] went up. People actually started to play again. They felt, ah, okay, they fixed this and that, now I accept your changes, therefore I will now spend time with it. That was positive for us. So we haven't dropped players in the last couple of months. People just keep playing it. 

*I remember speaking to you two weeks before launch and you said you wanted to keep people playing for 12 months after launch, with new content.*

*Patrick Bach:* And that's still the plan. We want to keep delivering new experiences within the same game. You don't have to re-learn. It's not re-tweaked. It's the same guns, the same movement, the same core experience, but here's the new twist on it, and here's this angle and here's this angle. That's creating a brand new experience even if it's the same game. We don't want people to have an excuse to stop playing it. 

*A few hardcore Battlefield players at Eurogamer believe that with the release of the latest patch, it's finally the game they had hoped for from the beginning, that it's now the game it should have been at launch. Do you agree with that assessment?*

*Patrick Bach:* Yes. That's how we've always felt with all Battlefield games, actually. Battlefield 2 had the same cycle. When it was released people thought it was great. And then you had all the complaints. People still played it. We won all these awards. But the guys who were actually playing the game claimed after a thousand hours, I hate your game. It's the worst game ever. You should listen to me because I spent a thousand hours in it. It's like, well you're not really hating it. You're loving it so much that you get upset about these things. 

We patched BF2 several times. It wasn't until 2.5 or something that people said, now it's done. Now this is the game you should have shipped. It's like, yeah, but that's two years after we launched the game. When we released this patch we felt the same thing. Now it's more what we wanted it to be. Next time we patch it we'll feel the same thing again, because there is always room for improvement. 

It's such a complicated game. I don't know how many guns we have in the game. It's plenty. Then, together with all the vehicles, maps, and gadgets, they all need to work perfect on all maps, and it needs to work the same on all maps. It can't be, here's a special case for this map, and here's a special case for this map. That's the challenge for us, to find the ultimate balance of everything. I completely agree. Now the game has never been better. 

*Hardcore Battlefield 3 players feel now it's the game they hoped it would be.*

*Patrick Bach:* Yeah. But it's interesting they say that. I've heard some people say, I didn't notice any difference. And I've heard people say, it was good, now you broke it. So when you say that, it's a bit like, this is the patch that made the game complete. But is that a good thing or bad thing compared to the other people who didn't notice anything, or say we broke it? We can't win. 

I love the fact they notice the differences and the changes we made and approve of it, they get why we did this and that, because we spent a lot of energy looking at all the numbers. We didn't have all those numbers when we shipped. We didn't know about all the balancing issues. What I'm proud of is people trust us to stay in the game so when we release the patch they're still playing and can actually enjoy the result of the patch. In some games you never get a second chance, you never get the chance to do your first patch. 

We are listening and we are not getting lazy. We know Battlefield is not a game where you just release it and then move on to something else. It's a game where you need to have a team that works on it post-launch. 
Again, the game wasn't that bad, because then people wouldn't have played it at all. They did play it. Even your friends at Eurogamer were playing it when they got the patch, so they did notice the difference. To me it's trusting us to improve. I want to improve and do better, and it feels like our fans are actually aware of that. They know if we give them feedback, if you talk about these things, if you bring it up, if you point out issues, they will probably fix it. And yes, we will. We are listening and we are not getting lazy. We know Battlefield is not a game where you just release it and then move on to something else. It's a game where you need to have a team that works on it post-launch. 

We have a huge team working on not only the expansion packs, but the patching, blocking cheaters, especially on PC where people try everything to cheat - they mod their PCs to do all kinds of crazy stuff. We have people only looking at telemetry, matching that towards the feedback that people actually write in forums. In a lot of cases it doesn't match up. It's like, no, this isn't a problem. You claim it's a problem. It's not a problem. The numbers tell me this is not a problem. 

One interesting one is, people have been complaining about Operation Metro in the original game, that it's tight infantry, it's not Battlefield, people hate this, this is what makes people move away from Battlefield. Actually, it's the most popular map on all platforms. 

*Why do you think that is?*

*Patrick Bach:* It's a great map. It's an awesome map. We spent a lot of energy proving to ourselves we can build those types of experiences as well, because we never had that in Battlefield 2. We said, why wouldn't you be able to do that in Battlefield? Battlefield has great guns, great movement, we have all these things including destruction that should make this a better experience. 

*The Close Quarters DLC is infantry focused and a bit more run and gun - not what we're used to from the traditional, open Battlefield experience.*

*Patrick Bach:* There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to have this experience in Battlefield. There is no limitation in the game that prevents you from having this experience. And also, looking at the data and feedback, there are a lot of people who want it. They're asking for it and they want it. 

It's a double edged sword. The traditional Battlefield player that loved Battlefield 1942 and today claims we're not building a proper Battlefield, we've been selling so many copies of Battlefield 3 now that there is no one Battlefield player. The game is so diverse and there are so many different ways of playing the game, that we are trying to cater for everyone. 

If you play any of the Karkand maps, people are spending their time doing completely different things. I'm a tanker, I will spend the whole day just being a tanker. I will wait for it to respawn and I will do it again. You have people only sniping. You have people only playing jet. You have people only playing lone wolf. There are so many different ways of playing Battlefield that you can't say, oh, this is the way you play Battlefield. 

It lies within the whole idea of Battlefield that Battlefield is a personal experience on a Battlefield where everything can happen and it's all player driven. All these planes, all these helicopters, all these awesome things that are happening, are actually people who love to do it. That tank battle over there between those tanks, someone will spend their time doing that. That's their life. I will actually interfere or I will go away. I choose. It's a game that's bigger than your own experience. And again, this is an example of that as well. 

*Is it the case that the Close Quarters DLC recreates a Call of Duty style experience, and that doesn't sit well with some Battlefield fans?*

*Patrick Bach:* Yeah that could be sensitive to some people, that even mentioning tight indoor fighting is challenging. But there's a reason why we also revealed the future expansion pack, Armored Kill. Armored Kill is quite the opposite. It's the complete polarised version of Close Quarters, where it's only about the big open landscapes, it's only about vehicles and the more tactical way of playing Battlefield. It doesn't take away the joy of what you experience in Close Quarters. It complements it. 

It's not about how fast you are. It's about how smart you are. The smarter player will win. If you know your tools, if you now your strengths, you can use that to win any match, in any game mode, on any map. 
Today I feel like this and I want to do this - you can do it. You can just choose. You have a wider spectrum of experiences in the same game. You don't have to re-learn anything. You can still use what we think is the key to a great Battlefield player: your head. It's not about how fast you are. It's about how smart you are. The smarter player will win. If you know your tools, if you now your strengths, you can use that to win any match, in any game mode, on any map. 

I've seen people who are really good at a specific thing and they can only play it on one specific map. That's fine, but then you have the players who try to win everything, and they're really good at close quarter fighting, they're really good team players, they're really good at vehicles, and they can control the battlefield from a more tactical standpoint as well. Using this [Close Quarters] as a practice round could also be beneficial for people who like to play on big open maps, because it makes you faster and think in a different way, even though you're playing Battlefield. 

If you don't like it, you can get it for the guns. You get 10 new guns and you can bring them into the vanilla game if you want to. 

*You have a number of teams within DICE, as you've mentioned. What's the split?*

*Patrick Bach:* We have those teams, which are quite big. Then of course we have some secret projects we can't talk about. But it's really hard to say what the split is today. It goes from a month per month basis more or less. People are helping out on different things. We're working with this expansion pack and future expansion packs. So depending on what you do, you're doing different things at different times. Of course we have good leadership in all the areas to make sure we get the most out of it. There's quite a lot going on. 

*There must be a team on the next game in the series, perhaps doing pre-production. But given we're all expecting the next-generation of consoles next year, how do you go about preparing adequately for that while building a game?*

*Patrick Bach:* Battlefield 3 has been a huge success for us. The challenge is: how do you top that? What would you expect to top a game like this? Of course we're thinking about it. What could it be? 

And then on top of that are the expansion packs, which we see as games. How do we make a better expansion pack than the last one. It's not about, how do we make money, how do we trick people into buying this? It's about, how do we create a new experience and turn it into something unique, rather than just, here's a new map? That would be easy. Anyone can do that. 

There are a lot of challenges, and we are a bit picky, to be honest. We don't want to release stuff that is not on par with what we want it to be. But then we have the reality of time and money. You need to ship stuff. 

*You guys are known for being graphics wizards and push what's possible on hardware. Do you envisage significant improvement in visuals and AI what you're able to create using Frostbite 2 when the next generation arrives?*

*Patrick Bach:* Yes and no. Yes because we will have a better understanding of our own technology. Knowing your tools would make it better. But then, if you look at the game we have, even on the current generation we're thinking about how we can make things better. 

But then on top of that, it all depends on how much CPU, how much memory, how much GPU do you get extra? You're competing now with the high end PC, where you have a lot of power. When we released the first imagery on PC for Battlefield 3, people were like, oh my god, is this possible? 

If the consoles don't take a big step beyond that, if it's on par with PC, PC will still be the bar of how pretty something can look. How do you make sure you create one game for all the platforms that is scaleable, so you don't have to rebuild the game? Here's a game with one AI, but here's the same game with a completely new AI because we couldn't do that on the other one. It's all about managing risk and focusing on scaleability and finding the right balance. It's hard to answer if you don't have the specs for the consoles.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So is close quarters for sale already?



Not yet but the EA manager that I spoke with told me once it hits origin to email him and he will add it to my account.


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got off a game with a cheater that was killing with ammo box....
makes me think how badly this game is coded if that kinda stuff is possible


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Not yet but the EA manager that I spoke with told me once it hits origin to email him and he will add it to my account.



For free?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2012)

caleb said:


> Just got off a game with a cheater that was killing with ammo box....
> makes me think how badly this game is coded if that kinda stuff is possible



Yes because there are game coded so perfectly that cheating has been rendered impossible.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You do?  No sense pandering to the CoD pecker wads, they are going to remain MW3 pundits.  I'd much prefer maps like Operation Harvest, but I guess we all know which hand fills up quicker when you wish in one and shit in the other.



the insane number of 24/7 metro servers would strongly disagree with you.


I have to say that I am looking forward to this. while I love big maps, I also like a change of pace. The last DLC was large maps, this one is small, the next one after will be large again. I like that.


I think some of the best moments ever are in servers where every flag is clusterf**k central, and you only win because of some ridiculous squad strategies (like undead medic)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> For free?



Yes for free  or any other game if I so choose.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, my game has been running poorly the last few nights, so I did a clean sweep (the erocker method) and installed 12.4 with CAP 12.1.  My frame rate is still a erratic, with FPS dropping to the 40s in explosions and such.  My gpu usage used to be a steady line for both cards around 98% usage, now it jumps around the mid 70s to low 90s.  Any thoughts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

whats ur gpu clocks while gaming?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> whats ur gpu clocks while gaming?



850 core and 1200 mem.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> 850 core and 1200 mem.



Hmmm that is odd. Have you changed any setting ingame?


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 27, 2012)

I Believe i had a Great game in the tank!


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm that is odd. Have you changed any setting ingame?



Nope.  Funny thing is that gpu usage tends to go up to normal levels when the demands are low, such as the ends of the rounds.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 27, 2012)

Tonight was pretty fun. mailman was raging at me because I made a high pitched sound when I C4'ed a Mobile AA. To much fun! 

I might be on tomorrow, but not during the day ill be at microsoft job shadowing and doing an interview. Wish me luck. Im kind of scared right now ))


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Apr 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Tonight was pretty fun. mailman was raging at me because I made a high pitched sound when I C4'ed a Mobile AA. To much fun!
> 
> I might be on tomorrow, but not during the day ill be at microsoft job shadowing and doing an interview. Wish me luck. Im kind of scared right now ))



Is this like a high school work study sort of thing? Good luck regardless!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 27, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Is this like a high school work study sort of thing? Good luck regardless!



okay enough with the high school thing. I know you to do it just to see me get bad, but stop. It was funny at first when it was just you, now you've gotten everyone doing it and its getting annoying. Im not in high school. Im 19, and in college.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> I Believe i had a Great game in the tank!http://img.techpowerup.org/120427/Capture079.jpg



Yeah, sure, you get nearly twice as man kills as I do, and I get called a cheater. 


BTW, I still beat your score.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay enough with the high school thing. I know you to do it just to see me get bad, but stop. It was funny at first when it was just you, now you've gotten everyone doing it and its getting annoying. Im not in high school. Im 19, and in college.



Well, I guess if I was still in high school I'd tell everyone I was in college, too.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, sure, you get nearly twice as man kills as I do, and I get called a cheater.
> 
> 
> BTW, I still beat your score.



Not only that, but you died twice as often...

...cheater


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Apr 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, I guess if I was still in high school I'd tell everyone I was in college, too.


----------



## caleb (Apr 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes because there are game coded so perfectly that cheating has been rendered impossible.



Cheating with retlock norecoil godmode aimbot i get but killing with ammo box ? Looks like they reverse engineered the whole game already.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2012)

caleb said:


> Cheating with retlock norecoil godmode aimbot i get but killing with ammo box ? Looks like they reverse engineered the whole game already.



Welcome to using a computer.  Seriously you act like this sort of hacking is a brand new thing. Either way, if all you're going to do is complain, why even post? You have your opinions formed, everyone posting here is enjoying the game, so we have our opinions formed. I usually try and stay out of threads that I think almost everyone might disagree with my post in there (I could go off like a bomb in the anime thread, but I don't).


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 27, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> The DLC is cod gamer friendly... But that being said, I'll grab it cause it looks like a great change of pace.



Most of us will probably get just because everyone else we game with will have it. 
If you get on Battlelog and all your friends are playing a map you don't own
It'll only take a couple times until you purchase it.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2012)

anyone see the THE ULTIMATE SHORTCUT BUNDLE on orgin today ?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 27, 2012)

DOM said:


> anyone see the THE ULTIMATE SHORTCUT BUNDLE on orgin today ?



that has been out since the last patch,I did see a new spectat kit.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 27, 2012)

DOM said:


> anyone see the THE ULTIMATE SHORTCUT BUNDLE on orgin today ?



The Ultimate Entitlement Package  Though if you are a late Starter I can see the point. I remember reformatting with COD 4 and didn't save my player file and having to start all over. It was pretty frustrating being over matched by the P90's with double tap. After a week of total rage I remembered an old hard drive I was able to recover my shit from  I'll buy maps , but I won't buy unlocks. I figure if I didn't earn it I probably don't need it that bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yea I came close to buying the vehicle unlock pack for 17$ but since my origin store wouldn't work, I was saved from getting the leg up but not I have unlocked everything for the tank so I am happy


----------



## GullyFoyle (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^ in the video above
> 
> Here are the New Guns:
> 0:39 Spas-12
> ...



Good Eye...

twitter.com/gustavhalling:  "Good morning! #BF3 #CloseQuarters new weapons: ACW-R, AUG, SCAR-L, MTAR-21, L86A2, LSAT, M417, JNG-90, SPAS-12 and M5K #CQ #Battlefield"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone ever get a nvwgf2um.dll error while playing BF3?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2012)

Negative. Running that latest 301.24 driver? It's a good one in general.



boise49ers said:


> Most of us will probably get just because everyone else we game with will have it.  If you get on Battlelog and all your friends are playing a map you don't own
> It'll only take a couple times until you purchase it.



Yes! Yeeeeessss! Just like we planned! 
-EA/DICE


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate to tell ya this... can be a virus!!!



> Payload
> 
> Once launched, the TrojanDownloader:Win32/Cavitate.gen!A performs the following actions:
> 
> ...


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone ever get a nvwgf2um.dll error while playing BF3?



Yes.  You do.

I wouldn't sweat it.  Has it happened more than the one time?

Edit:  Whoops!  Virus, that's going to ruin your day.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2012)

lolol pr0n virus!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I hate to tell ya this... can be a virus!!!



Why Dave. Why do you do this to me.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why Dave. Why do you do this to me.



Lulz, I'm sorry dude, but why do you always get virus issues? Like every week it's a different one. HOw many times have you installed your OS in the past 3 months?

Has any of those times been because of hardware issues?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Lulz, I'm sorry dude, but why do you always get virus issues? Like every week it's a different one. HOw many times have you installed your OS in the past 3 months?
> 
> Has any of those times been because of hardware issues?



None has been from hardware that I know of. Second every virus scanner comes back clean.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2012)

Seems like I fixed my low card usage problem.  It still seems a little lower than before, but 10 fraps min/max/avg benchmarks of 60 seconds puts my mean fps at 102.5, which isn't bad.  That's everything on Ultra, with MSAA off, and I think HBAO is also off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Seems like I fixed my low card usage problem.  It still seems a little lower than before, but 10 fraps min/max/avg benchmarks of 60 seconds puts my mean fps at 102.5, which isn't bad.  That's everything on Ultra, with MSAA off, and I think HBAO is also off.



How did you fix it?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How did you fix it?



I reinstalled 12.4, then I reinstalled 12.3 twice, then I uninstalled the 12.3 driver and reinstalled the 12.1 driver with the 12.3 CCC.  CCC doesn't like it and tells me the driver isn't working properly, but it is  I also scored 287,000 in Bejeweled, so that's probably what ended up fixing it.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> that has been out since the last patch,I did see a new spectat kit.



i got a 1.7mb update and an orgin window came up with that pak i was like  its like buying two games 

but if you suck that bad you shouldnt be playing


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> None has been from hardware that I know of.



Of course not, like you told me to tell my son, stay off the porn site's


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 28, 2012)

That's what I keep telling my coworkers. They just look at me like I'm weird.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 28, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> That's what I keep telling my coworkers. They just look at me like I'm weird.



Hahaha!!!  

Priceless!


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Seems like I fixed my low card usage problem.  It still seems a little lower than before, but 10 fraps min/max/avg benchmarks of 60 seconds puts my mean fps at 102.5, which isn't bad.  That's everything on Ultra, with MSAA off, and I think HBAO is also off.



Are those 2GB cards?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 28, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Are those 2GB cards?



Nope.

But my problem is back, both cards maxed at around 80%, average framerate in the high 60s, highest around 100, lowest around 40.  Things are much nicer with both running at 97%.  Also, my first numbers were from Noshahr Canals, and the last was on Gulf of Oman, which I think is more hardware intensive.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 29, 2012)

Ufgy post the spinning dude


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 29, 2012)

Ahaha just had my most hilarious moment yet (at least for a kill). Running down the stairs from the roof of TV Station I decided to jump over the railing to get down quicker and landed right on an enemy's head for a Wrigleyvillain[KILLED]UnluckySOB!


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 29, 2012)

i came back after the big patch and found myself sucking real bad

what happened?


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 29, 2012)

i got a decent clip of him doing a couple turns before he finally landed on his feet and stopped showing off


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 29, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> i came back after the big patch and found myself sucking real bad
> 
> what happened?



That patch.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah it could be the patch partly but moreso prolly just a crappy coincidence. 

Ufgy that pic *totally* looks like that neck-spin break dancing move lolol


----------



## kg4icg (Apr 29, 2012)

Found myself better, I play mostly hardcore


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> i came back after the big patch and found myself sucking real bad
> 
> what happened?



If you've taken a decent length break you probably need to find your groove again. Or maybe it's the weapon you used before, if you ran engineer and used suppressor, that things basically garbage now. After I came back my stats dipped for about 1 - 2 months, now they are at a lifetime high and climbing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah should try different guns now anyway. Some have _really_ improved like the AKS-74u.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 29, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> i came back after the big patch and found myself sucking real bad
> 
> what happened?



A lot of nerf's and buffing of weapons. You may have to change it up a bit to get the right gun now. 
Go with fore grips and suppressor for the best results. Oh and stop at 6 beers


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> A lot of nerf's and buffing of weapons. You may have to change it up a bit to get the right gun now.
> Go with fore grips and suppressor for the best results. Oh and stop at 6 beers



no. Foregrips now don't help every gun. Only a few. Suppressors now suck on EVERYTHING! Which is good because suppressors are only meant to make guns quieter, they shouldn't increase accuracy or reduce recoil like they seemed to have done before.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 29, 2012)

lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLtNsLSCSn4&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> no. Foregrips now don't help every gun. Only a few. Suppressors now suck on EVERYTHING! Which is good because suppressors are only meant to make guns quieter, they shouldn't increase accuracy or reduce recoil like they seemed to have done before.



G3 with Suppressor and fore grip is a Beast and easier to stay on target with those attachments. 
The Scar too. G3 has 34 damage so it only takes 3 shots to kill.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you've taken a decent length break you probably need to find your groove again. Or maybe it's the weapon you used before, if you ran engineer and used suppressor, that things basically garbage now. After I came back my stats dipped for about 1 - 2 months, now they are at a lifetime high and climbing.



You got new hax.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You got new hax.



Sadly, it could just be that. Seems last 2 weeks new rounds of hacks are out and PB doesn't catch shit, add to that that the report feature in Battlelog is gone (if it ever even worked, still gave a false sense of security), that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sadly, it could just be that. Seems last 2 weeks new rounds of hacks are out and PB doesn't catch shit, add to that that the report feature in Battlelog is gone (if it ever even worked, still gave a false sense of security), that's just icing on the cake.



report works for me ,or are you saying those haxers now have a way of hiding that?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> report works for me ,or are you saying those haxers now have a way of hiding that?



Looks like it's back now, last week there was a few I tried to report and the button was just gone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

I need to finish my CO-OP unlocks. I only have like 2-3 weapons left in the games (besides upcoming DLCs) to unlock


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need to finish my CO-OP unlocks. I only have like 2-3 weapons left in the games (besides upcoming DLCs) to unlock



Yeah I need to do that as well, I'm 5k away from the G3A3, and I hear it's a good gun, with the slowest RPM ingame for AR's and heavy hitting bullets, I'm thinking the control ability of the gun will be amazing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 30, 2012)

a good read. I think the game is pretty solid. Now theres jsut graphical glitches on Kharg and then the Dart needs a fix. Other then that I think its good, oh and for Crazy's sake may the LMGs a little more effective haha.



http://mp1st.com/2012/04/29/is-batt...e-it-was-meant-to-be-dice-admits-we-cant-win/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2012)

So I'm wondering, after the last big patch, many weapon Attachments are using gun specific values. Is there any place we can see these values. I'm using BBlog, but it does't really seem to give a good picture on how effective these things are, for the most part it makes the bullet spread of the suppressor look for superior to the Heavy Barrel (they have basically the same spread, but suppressor has less recoil). But since it doesn't show the range at which this is calculated, I can only assume it's probably a pretty close range.

I know the suppressor didn't really change for the M60, thats the one weapon that it's still great for. But like Idaho brought up the G3A3, and that makes me wonder, it's a slow firing weapon, I could see the Suppressor still being good for it, but without known values it's harder to figure out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

I used the dart the other day and TBH its not THAT good of a weapon. I remember how bad the shot guns with slug were in BC2 LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I used the dart the other day and TBH its not THAT good of a weapon. I remember how bad the shot guns with slug were in BC2 LOL












Did you use it as an underslung with the Heavy Barrel? I think thats what you need to do to glitch it, I been 1 shot by that damn thing at like 40 yards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, I don't think I used it underslung


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I'm wondering, after the last big patch, many weapon Attachments are using gun specific values. Is there any place we can see these values. I'm using BBlog, but it does't really seem to give a good picture on how effective these things are, for the most part it makes the bullet spread of the suppressor look for superior to the Heavy Barrel (they have basically the same spread, but suppressor has less recoil). But since it doesn't show the range at which this is calculated, I can only assume it's probably a pretty close range.
> 
> I know the suppressor didn't really change for the M60, thats the one weapon that it's still great for. But like Idaho brought up the G3A3, and that makes me wonder, it's a slow firing weapon, I could see the Suppressor still being good for it, but without known values it's harder to figure out.



it also made the M4A1/M4 shit with the suppressor. I just run Foregrip on the M4 now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> it also made the M4A1/M4 shit with the suppressor. I just run Foregrip on the M4 now.



I loved the A-91 and started using the G36C before patch landed and was doing great. But after the patch, I can't even use those weapons anymore, I had to go through every single Engineer weapon and re-evaluate them personally. I liked the M4A1 (and the M4 a bit, but the recoil off the 1st bullet was a bit too much for my liking), nothing else seemed to fit except the AKS-74u, simply because it fires more like the Medic AR's. Any of the faster firing Engineer weapons just seem to be too wild now, I use to be great with the A-91 mid-range, and tacking on a Heavy Barrel rather than a Suppressor after patch just amplifies the guns characteristics of being one of the worst guns at range. 

I think they need to find some sort of way to change those weapons, I use to get killed by a wide variety of Engineer weapons pre-patch (barely ever the AKS), now I'd say a good 80% of the time it's the AKS, most of the time beyond that is the M4/M4A1, anything else I almost never see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I used the dart the other day and TBH its not THAT good of a weapon. I remember how bad the shot guns with slug were in BC2 LOL



You were controlling day AND NIGHT with the frag rounds last week. Shooting down little birds and even a Cobra at once point.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did you use it as an underslung with the Heavy Barrel? I think thats what you need to do to glitch it, I been 1 shot by that damn thing at like 40 yards.



Same here. Really pisses me off! Last night I came around a corner and "bam" was dead. Then I saw that it was with the damn Dart (again)...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You were controlling day AND NIGHT with the frag rounds last week. Shooting down little birds and even a Cobra at once point.



OMG I had another good day yesterday! I was in a match were some idiot on the other team loved to hover and he flat out called me a hacker by shooting down his chopper with the jack hammer/frag round HAHAHA


----------



## boise49ers (May 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need to finish my CO-OP unlocks. I only have like 2-3 weapons left in the games (besides upcoming DLCs) to unlock


Yeah me too, but all recon and I never play it and don't care if I have those guns any way.




brandonwh64 said:


> OMG I had another good day yesterday! I was in a match were some idiot on the other team loved to hover and he flat out called me a hacker by shooting down his chopper with the jack hammer/frag round HAHAHA



Still tearing them up with the frag rounds eh ? I think this weekend you had that one round on Karg 
where you shot down like 6 Helo's. I may have to work on that gun just for shit and giggles.


----------



## MT Alex (May 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah me too, but all recon and I never play it and don't care if I have those guns any way.



The G3A3 is the last unlock from the Co-Ops.  If you have it then you have all the others.


----------



## boise49ers (May 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The G3A3 is the last unlock from the Co-Ops.  If you have it then you have all the others.


What I meant was I only have a few guns to unlock to have all of them.
I have all guns , except the last 4 sniper rifles. I never use them, I may go recon with the Val or 
Ump just to get them at some point. Not to worried though. Don't have patience for sniping. I love
the G3 though.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 1, 2012)

Getting on now, thinking I'll run medic with G3.


----------



## droopyRO (May 1, 2012)

Before the patch i thought i was the only schmuck that used the G3 (got to love that 7.62mm virtual sound) after the patch everybody is using it 
Quick question from a noob i have a i5 750@3800 mhz upgrading to a AMD Fx8210 or a i7 on skt 1156 would help my minimum frame rate in B2K maps ? Thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

droopyRO said:


> Before the patch i thought i was the only schmuck that used the G3 (got to love that 7.62mm virtual sound) after the patch everybody is using it
> Quick question from a noob i have a i5 750@3800 mhz upgrading to a AMD Fx8210 or a i7 on skt 1156 would help my minimum frame rate in B2K maps ? Thanks.



2600K/Z68 is your best bet. Going from I5-750 to FX8120 is a side grade and maybe even a down grade.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need to finish my CO-OP unlocks. I only have like 2-3 weapons left in the games (besides upcoming DLCs) to unlock



Yeah me too,Same as Kug need the g3a and 2 missions,Maybe get together to night,I`m on drop em like liquid and Every time I get some guy who does not realize the second bus is his.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

Last night I was told this by a fellow that seemed to be the cat in the hat.... "Gotta use that pussy glitch you dart bitch".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2012)

droopyRO said:


> Before the patch i thought i was the only schmuck that used the G3 (got to love that 7.62mm virtual sound) after the patch everybody is using it
> Quick question from a noob i have a i5 750@3800 mhz upgrading to a AMD Fx8210 or a i7 on skt 1156 would help my minimum frame rate in B2K maps ? Thanks.



After trying it last night, it seemed like a pretty good gun. But it felt like it sorely needed an Flash Suppressor to fight that monster recoil, and I'm not sure I want to invest the time for 175 kills just on a hunch that it will make the gun behave better. Overall On larger maps where I play Medic, the AK-74M still feels like the better weapon, mid range I'd probably give it to the g3, but long range, you almost have to single fire the G3, just takes too much work.

Any like said, I would go i7 (actually I did).



brandonwh64 said:


> Last night I was told this by a fellow that seemed to be the cat in the hat.... "Gotta use that pussy glitch you dart bitch".



I ended up trying the Dart under the m416 last night for a few lives, yeah she's glitched as all hell. I was killing people at the same range I could maybe (on the best of days) get a buckshot kill with an entire USAS clip. Except I was using just 1 dart round vs the whole USAS clip.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

Yea long range it was ok as long as they are alittle hurt. I was hitting fresh spawned enemys at about 100 yards and it was taking three darts or more to kill but once they moved in to around 50 yards it was ONE SHOT ONE KILL!


----------



## droopyRO (May 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> you almost have to single fire the G3, just takes too much work.


It is a must, on Caspian i got my longest kill with a headshot from a G3 with heavybarrel and 6x scope i fired about 30 rounds before i hit the target though 


> 2600K/Z68 is your best bet.


Oki thanks for the advice.


----------



## boise49ers (May 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> After trying it last night, it seemed like a pretty good gun. But it felt like it sorely needed an Flash Suppressor to fight that monster recoil, and I'm not sure I want to invest the time for 175 kills just on a hunch that it will make the gun behave better. Overall On larger maps where I play Medic, the AK-74M still feels like the better weapon, mid range I'd probably give it to the g3, but long range, you almost have to single fire the G3



Fore grip and Suppressor takes care of that. Short burst work real well then. 
Up close you just need to aim a little low and unload on them. 22 more kills 
and load out with the Suppressor and the fore grip. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Fore grip and Suppressor takes care of that. Short burst work real well then.
> Up close you just need to aim a little low and unload on them. 22 more kills
> and load out with the Suppressor and the fore grip. Let me know what you think.



I'll have to give it a shot, but from what I'm seeing, with the suppressor on the G3 it's damage drops to 22 at only about 34 yards, with no barrel attachments it drops to 22 damage at 60 yards, and with a Heavy Barrel it finally drops to 22 damage at 89 yards. So with a Heavy Barrel the G3 does as much damage at 89 yards as a G3 with a suppressor does at 34 yards, seems like it's just giving up a lot to use the Suppressor. But it might feel right, I'll have to try it out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 1, 2012)

Brandon and Kurgan you have been been compromised and tainted. Please atone to the Battlefield God for forgiveness.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Brandon and Kurgan you have been been compromised and tainted. Please atone to the Battlefield God for forgiveness.



 I only got 1 unfair kill when I tried out the glitch, poor guy at like 40 yards. Any others were within 10 yards, so most likely unglitched they would have died as well. Then it got me killed, was at B on Grand Bazar and bunch of people were attacking the flag, I was defending. I got hit a lot and was at 13%, couldn't peak out just had to hide and regen life, but life regen never started and they just ran in and put 1 bullet in me then I died. Hid for like 30 seconds just to die like that, with a health box I could have just kept them suppressed until backup arrived to defend the flag. So I went back to health box.


----------



## boise49ers (May 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll have to give it a shot, but from what I'm seeing, with the suppressor on the G3 it's damage drops to 22 at only about 34 yards, with no barrel attachments it drops to 22 damage at 60 yards, and with a Heavy Barrel it finally drops to 22 damage at 89 yards. So with a Heavy Barrel the G3 does as much damage at 89 yards as a G3 with a suppressor does at 34 yards, seems like it's just giving up a lot to use the Suppressor. But it might feel right, I'll have to try it out.


Yeah you do give up a lot, but it is easier to control. Before I put a suppressor on it I could kill people at 300 or 400 yards easy. Not as easy now. That thing had crazy recoil before the patch. It was hard to stay with even to get the fore grip because of it. I think they patched it right before I got the suppressor. Hey what guns do you have to use to get Carbine ribbon's ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah you do give up a lot, but it is easier to control. Before I put a suppressor on it I could kill people at 300 or 400 yards easy. Not as easy now. That thing had crazy recoil before the patch. It was hard to stay with even to get the fore grip because of it. I think they patched it right before I got the suppressor. Hey what guns do you have to use to get Carbine ribbon's ?



Engineer weapons are Carbines.


----------



## Black Haru (May 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah you do give up a lot, but it is easier to control. Before I put a suppressor on it I could kill people at 300 or 400 yards easy. Not as easy now. That thing had crazy recoil before the patch. It was hard to stay with even to get the fore grip because of it. I think they patched it right before I got the suppressor. Hey what guns do you have to use to get Carbine ribbon's ?



engineer guns

*edit- curse you kurgan!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 1, 2012)

So I got a super nice 30" NEC display here that I need to unbox and setup but I'm not really looking forward to it at all...cause I'm at work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So I got a super nice 30" NEC display here that I need to unbox and setup but I'm not really looking forward to it at all...cause I'm at work.



NEC? I'm Jelly!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Engineer weapons are Carbines.



My favorite class, i've been havin some good rounds lately as Engie and getting lots of awards/ribbons.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So I got a super nice 30" NEC display here that I need to unbox and setup but I'm not really looking forward to it at all...cause I'm at work.



Almost twins  Though not really, about a month ago I had to empty my leftover crap out of my parents, threw most of it away, but grabbed a 17" NEC Flatscreen CRT and hooked it up as my second monitor


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> NEC? I'm Jelly!



Yeah it's for pro color approvals (Kodak Virtual Proofing). Used to have to use "certified" prints.

Oh thank the Lord the stand comes installed. Thats really what I was not looking forward to. Makes sense I guess; plenty would probably get broken by end users as so big and bulky.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 1, 2012)

So the other night i was telling a few of the guys the story of when i found a guy who died of some serious bad luck.. Luckily i was recording and got this shot


----------



## boise49ers (May 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> So the other night i was telling a few of the guys the story of when i found a guy who died of some serious bad luck.. Luckily i was recording and got this shot
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120501/Capture085.jpg



What is that , off of a jet ? I'm gonna be on tonight.  
I need 2 flag capture ribbons for the medal.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> What is that , off of a jet ? I'm gonna be on tonight.
> I need 2 flag capture ribbons for the medal.



A car blew up next to him. its the car door smashed in the middle of him. its on Bazaar at Alpha lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 1, 2012)

My apt complex gave me a month free of rent so I have ~300 extra in the bank..... what to do....what to do....


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My apt complex gave me a month free of rent so I have ~300 extra in the bank..... what to do....what to do....



Buy more copies of Battlefield 3? This is the BF3 thread afterall.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My apt complex gave me a month free of rent so I have ~300 extra in the bank..... what to do....what to do....



Buy some whiskey and a baseball bat. Wait for your room mates to fall asleep and reintroduce them to "personal space". A lesson they apparently have forgotten.

Or buy an SSD to improve your load times in BF3.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys here it is. My 4th Montage. Weapon of Choice. I hope you guys enjoy thins month long lazy extended project
[yt]5rNgqOPzvfE&feature=youtu.be[/yt]

Its just finish Processing if it does not work check back in a minute.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey guys here it is. My 4th Montage. Weapon of Choice. I hope you guys enjoy thins month long lazy extended project
> [yt]5rNgqOPzvfE&feature=youtu.be[/yt]
> 
> Its just finish Processing if it does not work check back in a minute.



Cool video Brah! Needs more Mailman.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 1, 2012)

Speaking of "blown up cars" I read a clever tip re. placing C4 inside cars such as on Seine and detonating when tanks, jeeps and or a squad happens to roll by (in very close proximity of course). Get some extra explosive kick from the car itself blowing too.


----------



## Bow (May 1, 2012)

Have to try that out tonight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Cool video Brah! Needs more Mailman.








?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Speaking of "blown up cars" I read a clever tip re. placing C4 inside cars such as on Seine and detonating when tanks, jeeps and or a squad happens to roll by (in very close proximity of course). Get some extra explosive kick from the car itself blowing too.



Would make sense, I've got kills just from shooting those till they explode.


----------



## MT Alex (May 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey guys here it is. My 4th Montage. Weapon of Choice. I hope you guys enjoy thins month long lazy extended project
> Its just finish Processing if it does not work check back in a minute.



Nice RPG shot!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buy some whiskey and a baseball bat. Wait for your room mates to fall asleep and reintroduce them to "personal space". A lesson they apparently have forgotten.
> 
> Or buy an SSD to improve your load times in BF3.



Got the SSD covered. ^_^

Not sure about bashin them though... maybe just sugar in the tank? ^_^ Delayed revenge!!!

As far as usage of funds... upgrade gpu? dont know....


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> upgrade gpu? dont know....


I have a $800 bonus coming the 15th , told the wife I get half towards one. 
They will take a huge chunk of it because it puts me in another tax bracket. 
She agreed to $200, so I'm saving some and will sell my 6870. Here my dilema 
though, I hear the 670 are being released around the same date, so it may take 
awhile for the other cards to drop in price. Lacking patience I'll probably get it 
and the price will drop a week after I get it. I may be able to wait a week, 
but that will be about it or I'll lose my mind.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Would make sense, I've got kills just from shooting those till they explode.



Yes I have used such to my advantage with tank shells (blowing trucks and the large refinery tanks like on Firestorm and Kharg when inf happen to be nearby) but would have never thought to smash car windows and toss C4 in there. Makes most sense on Seine cause of the narrow streets obviously but could also plant it around other destructable objects.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I have used such to my advantage with tank shells (blowing trucks and the large refinery tanks like on Firestorm and Kharg when inf happen to be nearby) but would have never thought to smash car windows and toss C4 in there. Makes most sense on Seine cause of the narrow streets obviously but could also plant it around other destructable objects.



One time Crazy was cruising around on Gulf of Oman in a C4 Buggy and I hitched a ride with him. He was looking for a tank so I was just gonna bail when we got to a flag, we cruised through flag C and I guess he chose to run over 2 cars on the side thats away from the beach. Before he hit the cars guys started firing at us from the building by them closer to D, so I hit exit and I just happened to start exiting the Buggy as we were flying over these cars. All I seen was a massive explosion and I got 2 kills from the Buggy? As the passenger, lol. Figured the car explosions killed them, not sure why I got the kills as the passenger, Crazy just kept on cruising.

But yeah definitely a good idea, I don't run C4, but probably wouldn't have thought of it either. Only think to shoot them if I know someones behind one.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2012)

Anyone seen this bug? I see Acog, laser, and foregrip on a L85A2.



> No Spread, No Recoil. GG!
> Found this interesting glitch whilst using the L85A2. Seems it only works with this gun/attachments + when you do something in menu at start/when die.



[yt]us4EThP-9oA[/yt]


----------



## maleficarus (May 2, 2012)

I don't like how BF3 has turned out anymore.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2012)

That's why you use smoke when in a tank.

I used to use reactive armor, but switched to smoke after being tired of so many soflam and other locks. I last a lot long now.


----------



## DannibusX (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Cool video Brah! Needs more Mailman.



I thought it was a montage of you being stabbed for a while.

Must be mistaken identity or a clever lookalike.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2012)

maleficarus said:


> I don't like how BF3 has turned out anymore. It has literally turned into airborn BF2. Anything in the air is like a god. Everything on the ground is mortal. I know in real life it is like this but to make it like this in a video game makes for very frustrating gameplay. I can't count how many times I jump into a A1 tank, which by all accounts is the most powerfull tank in the world only to be ripped apart in 30 seconds by either a heli or a jet doing a strafing run. Now let us be honest here, does this make fun game play? Why not make a BF3 air only game , this way jets and hellies can just rape eachother? There are flight sims out there, why turn BF3 into a flight sim?



Not all maps are that way. We were on Caspain Border tonight and it was mostly armor and Infantry except for some sorry ass guy in a Helo name Dave  :  ) 
No seriously it was pretty balanced. They went on a Jeep Kamikaze run and your worst enemy was a Jeep, though they never got my ass. It worked to our 
advantage because we capped while they drove around like drunken sailors whoopin it up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2012)

maleficarus said:


> I don't like how BF3 has turned out anymore. It has literally turned into airborn BF2. Anything in the air is like a god. Everything on the ground is mortal. I know in real life it is like this but to make it like this in a video game makes for very frustrating gameplay. I can't count how many times I jump into a A1 tank, which by all accounts is the most powerfull tank in the world only to be ripped apart in 30 seconds by either a heli or a jet doing a strafing run. Now let us be honest here, does this make fun game play? Why not make a BF3 air only game , this way jets and hellies can just rape eachother? There are flight sims out there, why turn BF3 into a flight sim?



The problem with Air is it's hit or miss. Jets and Heli's are extremely easy to kill if they got bad pilots. But if they got great/godly pilots, they are just about flat out impossible to kill, especially Jets. They lowered the range of Stingers, so Watching a jet come straight at me, start locking on as soon as he gets in range, I get lock as he flies over my head, he flares, I have to re-establish lock and that doesn't happen he is already out of Stinger distance. The only way to kill insanely good Jet pilots is to pilot a Jet, and I think that's just stupid. 

I don't run into maps like this all the time, but when I do it's extremely annoying to watch these fly boys going like 50/4 simply because it's too hard to kill a Jet before they fly off the screen / out run your rockets (of any type).

And I know someone said to use smoke, that helps against a bad chopper gunner, or people with Jav's. Any good chopper pilot will tear you apart with rockets, and a Jet, well your just a gonner there, with their gun and rocket pods, thats game over in 1 pass.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The problem with Air is it's hit or miss. Jets and Heli's are extremely easy to kill if they got bad pilots. But if they got great/godly pilots, they are just about flat out impossible to kill, especially Jets. They lowered the range of Stingers, so Watching a jet come straight at me, start locking on as soon as he gets in range, I get lock as he flies over my head, he flares, I have to re-establish lock and that doesn't happen he is already out of Stinger distance. The only way to kill insanely good Jet pilots is to pilot a Jet, and I think that's just stupid.
> 
> I don't run into maps like this all the time, but when I do it's extremely annoying to watch these fly boys going like 50/4 simply because it's too hard to kill a Jet before they fly off the screen / out run your rockets (of any type).
> 
> And I know someone said to use smoke, that helps against a bad chopper gunner, or people with Jav's. Any good chopper pilot will tear you apart with rockets, and a Jet, well your just a gonner there, with their gun and rocket pods, thats game over in 1 pass.



Yep it is basically the server you chose. I had a fucking blast tonight. Didn't do to shabby for a one 
eyed old blind man and the TS was rockin. No annoyance and all about the game. Bravo for the peeps on TPU !


----------



## maleficarus (May 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Not all maps are that way. We were on Caspain Border tonight and it was mostly armor and Infantry except for some sorry ass guy in a Helo name Dave  :  )
> No seriously it was pretty balanced. They went on a Jeep Kamikaze run and your worst enemy was a Jeep, though they never got my ass. It worked to our
> advantage because we capped while they drove around like drunken sailors whoopin it up.



Its kinda funny you mentioned my real name.. LOL


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2012)

Give it to him, Mussels.


----------



## maleficarus (May 2, 2012)

Sorry for offending...


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Give it to him, Mussels.



when his posts combine, they form, captain planet spam!


----------



## maleficarus (May 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> when his posts combine, they form, captain planet spam!



Didn't mean to upset you sorry... In a guest still....


----------



## maleficarus (May 2, 2012)

M u edited my post? That is not fair


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

maleficarus said:


> M u edited my post? That is not fair



you multi posted, which is not fair.


----------



## maleficarus (May 2, 2012)

Gg...!



Mussels said:


> you multi posted, which is not fair.



Ok fine you won....


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2012)

maleficarus said:


> Ok fine you won.... what is my punishment?



please stop multi posting.


if not, when i come back from my movie interlude i'll have to merge your posts all into one confusing blob, and possibly temp ban you.


----------



## maleficarus (May 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> please stop multi posting.
> 
> 
> if not, when i come back from my movie interlude i'll have to merge your posts all into one confusing blob, and possibly temp ban you.



Sigh.... ok sorry for upsetting you.....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2012)

That gave me a laugh, tell a guy you edited his post, and to basically stop double postings, whats he do? Respond with numerous back to back posts, lol. Though I guess it doesn't matter so much since it's a clubhouse and posts don't count, still clutters it up.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Nice RPG shot!



That and the REAYTH kills made me thumbs it up


----------



## techguy31 (May 2, 2012)

maleficarus said:


> Sigh.... ok sorry for upsetting you.....



LOL , I think your asking for it.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 2, 2012)

guys u know i should be in TPU platoon when release my name in first list but something wrong was happened to me and i wasn't got the game early and took part in platoon, so now im in moving forward but i want my place in TPU platoon, can't join in say max members reach ???


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (May 2, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> guys u know i should be in TPU platoon when release my name in first list but something wrong was happened to me and i wasn't got the game early and took part in platoon, so now im in moving forward but i want my place in TPU platoon, can't join in say max members reach ???



You can try TechRejects or TechPopularPeople


----------



## droopyRO (May 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Or buy an SSD to improve your load times in BF3.


I tested that thing last week the difference between a Force GT 60GB and a WD640AAKS loading the first level of singleplayer was 10 seconds of course in favor of the SSD, was that worth 80 euros or so ? hmmm i dont know ...

Another question from me, about a 120hz monitor and BF3 is it worth it ? i had a Dell 2412M IPS
after switching to a Viewsonic TN rated at 1ms(marketing IMHO) the difference is noticeable to the naked eye in ghosting. I understand that i need 120 fps if i`m to enjoy the full benefits of the 2D 120hz technology, right ? Thanks.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep it is basically the server you chose. I had a fucking blast tonight. Didn't do to shabby for a one
> eyed old blind man and the TS was rockin. No annoyance and all about the game. Bravo for the peeps on TPU !



That was Ugfy and I. Good times. I ended up killing a Heli with a mounted TOW launcher at the start of that game too. 

We went on to do the same thing on Operation Firestorm and I went like 32 and 26 in the gunners seat on the jeep.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That gave me a laugh, tell a guy you edited his post, and to basically stop double postings, whats he do? Respond with numerous back to back posts, lol. Though I guess it doesn't matter so much since it's a clubhouse and posts don't count, still clutters it up.


Ha, yeah I can't figure out if he doesn't get the concept of double posting or is just trying to get under Mussels skin. Either way it is pretty funny and a tad annoying




Radical_Edward said:


> That was Ugfy and I. Good times. I ended up killing a Heli with a mounted TOW launcher at the start of that game too.
> 
> We went on to do the same thing on Operation Firestorm and I went like 32 and 26 in the gunners seat on the jeep.


Yeah I was right there. At A wasn't it ? I jumped on it shortly after you with zero luck.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ha, yeah I can't figure out if he doesn't get the concept of double posting or is just trying to get under Mussels skin. Either way it is pretty funny and a tad annoying
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was right there. At A wasn't it ? I jumped on it shortly after you with zero luck.




Yeah, it was at A. The heli was swinging back around for a strafing pass and I just fired a rocket right at 'em. It was great. The pilot and gunner must have been pissed.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (May 2, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, it was at A. The heli was swinging back around for a strafing pass and I just fired a rocket right at 'em. It was great. The pilot and gunner must have been pissed.



I'm gettin good at droping helis too...with an RPG... it happens mostly on damavand where u have to fly low.last time was yesterday and I was in the same server with Ufgy and 1Kurgan1


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep it is basically the server you chose. I had a fucking blast tonight. Didn't do to shabby for a one
> eyed old blind man and the TS was rockin. *No annoyance *and all about the game. Bravo for the peeps on TPU !



You mean you didn't say anything?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> guys u know i should be in TPU platoon when release my name in first list but something wrong was happened to me and i wasn't got the game early and took part in platoon, so now im in moving forward but i want my place in TPU platoon, can't join in say max members reach ???



Apply for TechRejects. Ill let ya in.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

Hey I am well aware that G8R is the best all around player in the platoon by far and also that he was probably on voice chat with you guys but whomever kicked me from the squad last night to make room for him is a rude asshole.


----------



## XNine (May 2, 2012)

Where has everyone been?  In what little spare time I've had, I've been melting faces and missing you guys.  I have all weapons for Recon/Support/Engi unlocked.  Just need to work on a few for the Medic and a couple of the shotguns.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey I am well aware that G8R is the best all around player in the platoon by far



He is? Best stat padder maybe.


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey I am well aware that G8R is the best all around player in the platoon by far and also that he was probably on voice chat with you guys but whomever kicked me from the squad last night to make room for him is a rude asshole.



I don't think booting you had anything to do with the fact that it was Gaytor, but the voice chat that you alluded to.  It may not seem altruistic but it is realistic.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

So now TS is a requirement of sorts? That's kinda weak. He is on the same damn team, too. If the squad communication actually seemed that damn "tight" maybe I'd be on TS more often.

They could have waited one round or at least said something. Pretty sure I didn't see a bright green squad chat...how hard would that have been? 

Don't mean to sound all butthurt but, again, I thought it was pretty rude and I would not have done that to any of you guys especially not without even attempting to inform you what the deal was.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So now TS is a requirement of sorts? That's kinda weak. He is on the same damn team, too. If the squad communication actually seemed that damn "tight" maybe I'd be on TS more often.
> 
> They could have waited one round or at least said something. Pretty sure I didn't see a bright green squad chat...how hard would that have been?
> 
> Don't mean to sound all butthurt but, again, I thought it was pretty rude and I would not have done that to any of you guys especially not without even attempting to inform you what the deal was.



Well it wasn't my squad that kicked ya. I don't kick TPU squad members even when they are annoying as hell............Young shaver or gay video maker alike.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You mean you didn't say anything?


Yeah kept my mouth shut


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah kept my mouth shut



Is that why we did so good last night?!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is that why we did so good last night?!



Last night I was the drunk idiot in chat.  

Had a freaking blast in the jeep though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

XNine said:


> Where has everyone been?  In what little spare time I've had, I've been melting faces and missing you guys.  I have all weapons for Recon/Support/Engi unlocked.  Just need to work on a few for the Medic and a couple of the shotguns.



Welcome back Xnine! Can't wait to see more face melting and tag taking!



Radical_Edward said:


> Last night I was the drunk idiot in chat.
> 
> Had a freaking blast in the jeep though.



Sorry I left so quickly last night. The power company decided to do some work near my house and the power went out for about 15 minutes so I just went to bed


----------



## ufgy20 (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well it wasn't my squad that kicked ya. I don't kick TPU squad members.... or gay video maker alike.



But you sure got kicked by dave for me to get in and we still left the other guy in lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> But you sure got kicked by dave for me to get in and we still left the other guy in lol


Thats because Dave clicks the mouse like a shark feeding. Eyes roll back and his hand goes into a clicking spasm. He can't help it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> But you sure got kicked by dave for me to get in and we still left the other guy in lol



Ok I feel a little better now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats because Dave clicks the mouse like a shark feeding. Eyes roll back and his hand goes into a clicking spasm. He can't help it.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok I feel a little better now.


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> But you sure got kicked by dave for me to get in and we still left the other guy in lol





TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats because Dave clicks the mouse like a shark feeding. Eyes roll back and his hand goes into a clicking spasm. He can't help it.



I kicked no TPU member on purpose, fucktards. Thanks.

Well, except for the occasional accidental clicks, like Mailman the other day. I stayed in a squad with one other TPU'er when there was a free spot so he'd not be alone either, and Crazy bitched and moaned how I ahd abandoned him...when the server moved me. That's just not my style, and I called out Crazy for thinking so too. EMo bastids.

I know who kicked who, but that's none of my business. I'd appreciate it if you'd make sure you know who did what, before you start making accusations.:shadedshu I refuse to kick a TPU'er to make room for another TPU'er, or to abrandon another TPU'er on a squad alone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I kicked no TPU member on purpose, fucktards. Thanks.
> 
> Well, except for the occasional accidental clicks, like Mailman the other day. I stayed in a squad with one other TPU'er when there was a free spot so he'd not be alone either, and Crazy bitched and moaned how I ahd abandoned him...when the server moved me. That's just not my style.
> 
> I know who kicked who, but that's none of my business. I'd appreciate it if you'd make sure you know who did what, before you start making accusations.:shadedshu I refuse to kick a TPU'er to make room for another TPU'er, or to abrandon another TPU'er on a squad alone.



I agree. I kick no TPU member. TS or no TS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. I kick no TPU member. TS or no TS.



Crazy kicks TPU members in the TS like a BAWS BRAH!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Crazy kicks TPU members in the TS like a BAWS BRAH!



Not anymore he doesn't.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2012)

Don't take his admin rights


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey I am well aware that G8R is the best all around player in the platoon by far and also that he was probably on voice chat with you guys but whomever kicked me from the squad last night to make room for him is a rude asshole.



If your not part of Teamspeak you get kicked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> If your not part of Teamspeak you get kicked.



Um no. That's an asshole thing for you to say. How long did we let you squad up with us when you didn't have a mic? Hmmm? Or did you forget already? TPU members are TPU MEMBERS. All are welcome.


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um no. That's an asshole thing for you to say. How long did we let you squad up with us when you didn't have a mic? Hmmm? Or did you forget already? TPU members are TPU MEMBERS. All are welcome.



The wise old man speaks.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Don't mean to sound all butthurt but, again, I thought it was pretty rude and I would not have done that to any of you guys especially not without even attempting to inform you what the deal was.





cadaveca said:


> I refuse to kick a TPU'er to make room for another TPU'er, or to abrandon another TPU'er on a squad alone.





TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. I kick no TPU member. TS or no TS.



I agree on all points.  I don't boot TPU members either, nor would I have given Wrigles the boot, but I was pointing out the obvious discriminating factors.

Hell, there are times I make TPUers wait before I kick unknowns if I feel they are really pulling their weight or even if I have conjured up some crazy affection for their witty name.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> So now TS is a requirement of sorts? That's kinda weak. He is on the same damn team, too. If the squad communication actually seemed that damn "tight" maybe I'd be on TS more often.



Since we aren't mincing words, this type of attitude, coupled with your last expository about how you wouldn't want to socialize with TSers other than for tactical purposes, leads me to believe you aren't breeding much loyalty among the "talkies" of the platoon.  

Don't get me wrong, I played all 268 hours of Bad Company 2 without a microphone,  so I understand both sides.  Looking back at the start of this thread, I was the most vocal critic that VoIP wasn't being supported, and was pretty damn vehement against the cliquish nature of TS.  I can't help but feel a little frat boyish, but I have built a certain affinity for most TPUers on TS, one that doesn't necessarily transfer to those I don't chat with 4+ nights a week.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um no. That's an asshole thing for you to say. How long did we let you squad up with us when you didn't have a mic? Hmmm? Or did you forget already? TPU members are TPU MEMBERS. All are welcome.



Now he will feel the wrath whenever I'm squad leader.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um no. That's an asshole thing for you to say. How long did we let you squad up with us when you didn't have a mic? Hmmm? Or did you forget already? TPU members are TPU MEMBERS. All are welcome.



you guys never did let me squad up all that much. Mainly because id be late to the match and the squads were already established so I was in some random peoples squad but still on the same team.


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> you guys never did let me squad up all that much. Mainly because id be late to the match and the squads were already established so I was in some random peoples squad but still on the same team.



That, and the incessant beeping coming from TS when you were posting game chat in the lounge


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> If your not part of Teamspeak you get kicked.



Thanks. Figured it was you. And, yeah, that's horseshit.

Oh and on the off chance you are salty too cuz I bailed on your tank right before that locked missile hit, well, I didn't have a repair torch as I often don't so it was either that or die with you.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> you guys never did let me squad up all that much.



Now you know how I usually feel. I let it slide usually as I'm not in TS but that really shouldn't matter imo. People usually don't even kick pubs for me but sometimes maybe they don't notice I'm on.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That, and the incessant beeping coming from TS when you were posting game chat in the lounge



thats when I wasn't even playing. Id post in game chat mainly. But you guys never bothered to look at what i was saying



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thanks. Figured it was you. And, yeah, that's horseshit.
> 
> Oh and on the off chance you are salty too cuz I bailed on your tank right before that locked missile hit, well, I didn't have a repair torch as I often don't so it was either that or die with you.
> 
> ...



Im typically not squad leader. Last night was probably first time I was squad leader for a whole game, and I like when EVERYONE on the squad is able to talk and coordinate things.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 2, 2012)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thanks. Figured it was you. And, yeah, that's horseshit.
> 
> Oh and on the off chance you are salty too cuz I bailed on your tank right before that locked missile hit, well, I didn't have a repair torch as I often don't so it was either that or die with you.
> 
> ...



I never notice your on man. I know you have to keep it down but can you at least get on TS so we know your playing? Don't have to say anything just hear the chatter do we can coordinate better. I honestly NEVER read the box in the upper corner.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2012)

Shit I kicked a TPU'er the other night and had no idea I 
was squad leader until I got chewed out


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats when I wasn't even playing. Id post in game chat mainly. But you guys never bothered to look at what i was saying



So F#$KING WHAT?! We never kicked you from a squad as you were a TPU member when you didnt have a mic. Yet you kicked Wrigleyvillain to MAYBE improve you W/L ratio? Thats low man. Don't do that again.



boise49ers said:


> Shit I kicked a TPU'er the other night and had no idea I
> was squad leader until I got chewed out



You're a drunk cyclops. We can't be mad at you man!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So F#$KING WHAT?! We never kicked you from a squad as you were a TPU member when you didnt have a mic. Yet you kicked Wrigleyvillain to MAYBE improve you W/L ratio? Thats low man. Don't do that again.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a drunk cyclops. We can't be mad at you man!



Was I complaining? No just saying you guys don't look at the chat box which is a fact. W/L? That didn't cross my mind. Chaotic just said kick wrigley to fit me in, and so I did and didn't think anything of it. Now that I know that Wrigley is a pretty active TPU'er I won't kick him again if im ever squad leader.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Was I complaining? No just saying you guys don't look at the chat box which is a fact. W/L? That didn't cross my mind. Chaotic just said kick wrigley to fit me in, and so I did and didn't think anything of it. Now that I know that Wrigley is a pretty active TPU'er I won't kick him again if im ever squad leader.



Oh G8trs in for it tonight  He may not get on TS


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

Fair enough. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Was I complaining? No just saying you guys don't look at the chat box which is a fact. W/L? That didn't cross my mind. Chaotic just said kick wrigley to fit me in, and so I did and didn't think anything of it. Now that I know that Wrigley is a pretty active TPU'er I won't kick him again if im ever squad leader.



The fact you kicked anyone for G8tor is what upsets me the most.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> He may not get on TS



Oh snap!



TheMailMan78 said:


> The fact you kicked anyone for G8tor is what upsets me the most.



lulz


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The fact you kicked anyone for G8tor is what upsets me the most.



I don't know why your still all up in arms about it. What is done is done. Wrigley now knows that if he is in my squad again and im squad leader he has a spot in it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 2, 2012)

lulz this is awesome grabs popcorn hoping the show shall continue!

that said i only kick ppl from TS out of rage nothing personal, 

mostly i just kick Dave, or Nvidiaintelftw first one for fat hairy penis the second usually for terrible music bleeding into the TS, sadly i haz no mod power fun timez overz yo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I don't know why your still all up in arms about it. What is done is done. Wrigley now knows that if he is in my squad again and im squad leader he has a spot in it.



Its G8tor man...........G8tor. That's like taking financial advice from Rubber Ducky.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> lulz this is awesome grabs popcorn hoping the show shall continue!
> 
> that said i only kick ppl from TS out of rage nothing personal,
> 
> mostly i just kick Dave, or Nvidiaintelftw first one for fat hairy penis the second usually for terrible music bleeding into the TS, sadly i haz no mod power fun timez overz yo.


 People who "Rage out" dont need admins.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 2, 2012)

if i was really raging out id have kicked you a bunch Mailman just cause your special lol but i didnt cause if i had kicked you i would have missed the epic trolling


----------



## AnomalouS (May 2, 2012)

any chopper gunners?  or pilots... 
hit me up

SvnTwoo


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

"F*** The Mailman!"


----------



## AnomalouS (May 2, 2012)

More drama than a toddler and tiara's reality show.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2012)

Perhaps. But it was not pointless drama. We have a 'resolution' and I'm glad I said something.


----------



## Black Haru (May 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its G8tor man...........G8tor. That's like taking financial advice from Rubber Ducky.



I almost spit on my monitor because of this.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 2, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> any chopper gunners?  or pilots...
> hit me up
> 
> SvnTwoo



Yea man i'm a fairly season pilot. i wont point out other pilots don't wish to show favoritism in this tense TPU thread


----------



## XNine (May 3, 2012)

Meh, I've played with some TPU'ers and was kicked from the squad.  Their loss.  It doesn't matter to me.  I'm quite good (not bragging, just stating a fact) and I will do anything to help my team, not myself.  If I have to strap c4 to a tank an die with it just to help the team, so be it.

As long as I'm killing and capping points to help my team, that's what matters.  That and my team doing something too.  That would be nice every once and a while.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2012)

i love suicide c4 runs at tanks, nothing screams awesome like blasting your sausage and meatballs all the way to hell with 2 idiots in a giant metal coffin


----------



## ufgy20 (May 3, 2012)

XNine said:


> Meh, I've played with some TPU'ers and was kicked from the squad.  Their loss.  It doesn't matter to me.  I'm quite good (not bragging, just stating a fact) and I will do anything to help my team, not myself.  If I have to strap c4 to a tank an die with it just to help the team, so be it.
> 
> As long as I'm killing and capping points to help my team, that's what matters.  That and my team doing something too.  That would be nice every once and a while.



Whats your battlelog name.. my apologies if i have ever kicked you. just if i dont know the name i kick the name.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Yea man i'm a fairly season pilot. i wont point out other pilots don't wish to show favoritism in this tense TPU thread



I am alright in the chopper. ***CAUTION*** I like to buzz the treetops.  Helos are too easy to kill these days so staying near objects I can fly behind, around, or through seems like a good idea. Not everyone like my style. At least i can generally say i stay alive a good bit longer in transport helos with a good crew. ^_^



> Its G8tor man...........G8tor. That's like taking financial advice from Rubber Ducky.




I had to laugh at this myself. it is true when it comes to things like computers. There is too much i dont know about them that I over-try making the best possible purchase when i could get most products without worry. Now, buying things like loose tea etc.... no problem. ^_^ 
 __________________


----------



## AnomalouS (May 3, 2012)

I have to ask again.. Why in the "F" do you people play "NORMAL"... 
It has to be the dumbest shit ever, do you really need to spot every little f;ing thing.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I have to ask again.. Why in the "F" do you people play "NORMAL"...
> It has to be the dumbest shit ever, do you really need to spot every little f;ing thing.



I very much agree. All the red triangles are almost more of a distraction. I've tried normal a number of times. I get very frustrated with it.


----------



## Black Haru (May 3, 2012)

normal: the way its meant to be played.


----------



## AnomalouS (May 3, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> normal: the way its meant to be played.



Because it should take a clip to kill someone... Not to mention... Normal is for pu$$ies..  IMO


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Because it should take a clip to kill someone... Not to mention... Normal is for pu$$ies..  IMO



if it takes a whole clip to kill someone then you must have some shitty aim, or using a crappy gun. Im able to kill 3 people with one clip of my M4 or M16 before I have to reload. Hardcore is gay, id rather have fun and actually have a chance to retalliate back at someone if im being shot rather then jsut instantly being killed out of no where. I don't like having to feel paranoid while i play a game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I have to ask again.. Why in the "F" do you people play "NORMAL"...
> It has to be the dumbest shit ever, do you really need to spot every little f;ing thing.





AnomalouS said:


> Because it should take a clip to kill someone... Not to mention... Normal is for pu$$ies..  IMO



It doesn't take a clip unless you can't aim. Looking at your stats I only play normal and I usually play large map/low pop servers and I have higher kill/min, which means I have less available targets to me than most (and others here have higher than me, not tryign to float my boat just doing HC to NM comparison). Playing on HC might help killing, but playstyle will matter more. This isn't realy war, if I wanted that I would sign up for the Army and head to the Middle East. Having a map and spotting to coordinate with people I'm not in VOIP with is nice, as on a Battlefield they most likely would yell where the target was at (think of that as a spot). Having a minimap is nice, I mean I could do with out it, but I would have to crank the surround sound up to beyond comfortable levels to I could hear people giving themselves away around me by firing, but honestly I don't want it to sound like I'm in a real war in my basement (once again if I wanted that I would sign up for the Army).

My point is, normal is just fine, honestly NM in BF3 is like HC was in BC2. And I played NM in BC2, I would actually like to see a bit lower damage model to be really happy. HC in BF3 is just stupid, I can spray and pray down a hallway and get some kills, simply because it's like 2 bullets to kill someone, NM I actually need to aim the damn gun. I personally think NM allows more skillful play, and better use of game mechanics (what goods a med pack if 2 bullets kills?).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 3, 2012)

1kurgan1 said:


> it doesn't take a clip unless you can't aim. Looking at your stats i only play normal and i usually play large map/low pop servers and i have higher kill/min, which means i have less available targets to me than most (and others here have higher than me, not tryign to float my boat just doing hc to nm comparison). Playing on hc might help killing, but playstyle will matter more. This isn't realy war, if i wanted that i would sign up for the army and head to the middle east. Having a map and spotting to coordinate with people i'm not in voip with is nice, as on a battlefield they most likely would yell where the target was at (think of that as a spot). Having a minimap is nice, i mean i could do with out it, but i would have to crank the surround sound up to beyond comfortable levels to i could hear people giving themselves away around me by firing, but honestly i don't want it to sound like i'm in a real war in my basement (once again if i wanted that i would sign up for the army).
> 
> My point is, normal is just fine, honestly nm in bf3 is like hc was in bc2. And i played nm in bc2, i would actually like to see a bit lower damage model to be really happy. Hc in bf3 is just stupid, i can spray and pray down a hallway and get some kills, simply because it's like 2 bullets to kill someone, nm i actually need to aim the damn gun. *i personally think nm allows more skillful play, and better use of game mechanics (what goods a med pack if 2 bullets kills?).*




agreed!


----------



## AnomalouS (May 3, 2012)

I guess normal may be ok if servers set up with out spotting... that shit annoys the hell outta me.
I'll stick to hardcore.


----------



## boise49ers (May 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I guess normal may be ok if servers set up with out spotting... that shit annoys the hell outta me.
> I'll stick to hardcore.



Which is why they give you the choice, but to call 95% of the the other TPU'ers pussies for preferring it the other way wasn't cool. That may not have been your intention, but that was what you did. I suggest you play with them more often and see what the outcome is and you may change your mind on whether they play like pussies or not.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I guess normal may be ok if servers set up with out spotting... that shit annoys the hell outta me.
> I'll stick to hardcore.



They have a filter so you can filter severs based on every single setting







Narrowing it down too much might screw you as there will only be a few niche servers. But just checking off minimap, or 3d Spotting and Minimap Spotting should probably get you a good amount of search results.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

No I agree with him. All of you are pussies and hack. Except me. I'm much better then all of you. I'm a proven fact.


----------



## boise49ers (May 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I agree with him. All of you are pussies and hack. Except me. I'm much better then all of you. I'm a proven fact.



If you don't believe him just ask him  


condescension:
the behaviour of someone that shows they think 
they are more important or more 
intelligent than other people JK , 
I get what you did there


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> If you don't believe him just ask him
> 
> 
> condescension:
> ...



Exactly. How can he be the best when I'm the best? The fact I know this makes all other assertions meaningless. I'm the best and if I wasn't I wouldn't know I'm the best. Its just common sense.


----------



## TUngsten (May 3, 2012)

Heya guys - I'd love to join you guys and play sometime. I just started BF3 2 weeks ago, older guy w/ TS and I'm not great but getting better. 

battlelog: Salient666

Pretty crappy k/d so far but screw it, I'm only in it for the fun!


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I have to ask again.. Why in the "F" do you people play "NORMAL"...
> It has to be the dumbest shit ever, do you really need to spot every little f;ing thing.



For me, normal makes the game easier as I don't have to try and figure out where I'm getting shot at from or where the enemy is. I just have to look for the triangles.

That's why I prefer hardcore.


----------



## boise49ers (May 3, 2012)

TUngsten said:


> Heya guys - I'd love to join you guys and play sometime. I just started BF3 2 weeks ago, older guy w/ TS and I'm not great but getting better.
> 
> battlelog: Salient666
> 
> Pretty crappy k/d so far but screw it, I'm only in it for the fun!



I'll friend yuh. I have a consistently bad K/D unless I play TDM. 
By the way I'm 53 and still loving the gaming. We have Team Speak 
too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 3, 2012)

Calling someone a "pussy" for how they choose to play a fuckin video game has got to be the dumbest thing I've heard in this entire thread.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2012)

So am I the only one that, when suppressed, am able to kill the other person before he kills me about 50% of the time?

From all the complaining I'm seeing on other sites, my experience seems like an anomaly as if it is impossible to kill anyone, ever, when being suppressed.


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2012)

TUngsten said:


> Heya guys - I'd love to join you guys and play sometime. I just started BF3 2 weeks ago, older guy w/ TS and I'm not great but getting better.
> 
> battlelog: Salient666
> 
> Pretty crappy k/d so far but screw it, I'm only in it for the fun!



We usually tend to group up each night at about 9PM MST, +/- and hour or so. TS info is in the OP, hope to see you there!


----------



## AnomalouS (May 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I suggest you play with them more often and see what the outcome is and you may change your mind on whether they play like pussies or not.



You may have said it best.  Regardless I will just stick with HC.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> We usually tend to group up each night at about 9PM MST, +/- and hour or so. TS info is in the OP, hope to see you there!



East coast about 9 or 10 also. Ive been calling it a night around 12am lately. Got a lot of work......which is good. 



AnomalouS said:


> You may have said it best.



Wear something pretty. I like short black dresses.


----------



## TUngsten (May 3, 2012)

Cool, appreciate the responses. 
EST here, generally I'm on 10pm-midnight when the GF isn't over and occasionally during the day if I skip out on work early!


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2012)

TUngsten said:


> Cool, appreciate the responses.
> EST here, generally I'm on 10pm-midnight when the GF isn't over and occasionally during the day if I skip out on work early!



I'm a jobless bum, so I can play at any time. I'm on the TS basically every night playing, as is about 10-12 others, although we don't always end up playing at the same time every day, yet is is basically every day that al lof us play, for sure. Should be no problem hooking up with a bunch of us and get a game going, usually there will be two or three sitting waiting for an invite!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 3, 2012)

TUngsten said:


> battlelog: Salient666



friend request sent


----------



## TUngsten (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Dave, is that a Dark Terror head in your avatar pic? Those things really scream!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

Anyone of you guys joining the Tech Rejects please send me a PM with your Battlelog name.


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> East coast about 9 or 10 also. Ive been calling it a night around 12am lately. Got a lot of work......which is good.



This is why I never get to play with you guys
I usually start playing around 11:00 pm Alaska time (which is 2:00 am for East coast) and play until about 2:00 am.
Oh well


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> So am I the only one that, when suppressed, am able to kill the other person before he kills me about 50% of the time?
> 
> From all the complaining I'm seeing on other sites, my experience seems like an anomaly as if it is impossible to kill anyone, ever, when being suppressed.



It's all luck, you get better dice rolls  (yes this is now D&D) I'm not sure if you have just read about people complaining, or actually watched a few videos. Either way, here's an informative video for everyone. After watching you and other might decide that it's just best to fire a few suppressing rounds back at them and hide. Thats what I do, mostly so they can't hit me either.












HammerON said:


> This is why I never get to play with you guys
> I usually start playing around 11:00 pm Alaska time (which is 2:00 am for East coast) and play until about 2:00 am.
> Oh well



I'm sometimes on at that time, just matters when I get off work. But usually I'm probably playing on a Euro server with Marineborn, was because his internet sucked before, but now because at that time of the AM thats what servers usually have population in them.


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2012)

TUngsten said:


> Thanks guys!
> Dave, is that a Dark Terror head in your avatar pic? Those things really scream!



Nah, just a Tiny Terror. The Dark Terror has a black case, instead of the white, and a bit more output, but I saw no reason to go with the Dark Terror when it came out. My two daily players are that guitar in my avatar(a Gary Moore BFG), and a Buckethead guitar(one of 60 made for Buckethead himself). The Buckethead's pickups are way too hot for the Dark Terror, and I wasn't getting tube breakup where i like it to be, based on the guitar volume (I'm one of those guys that uses the controls  to shape my tone excessively, and barely use pedals).

I've got a many Gibson guitars now, my next will be a gold Gretsch SparkleJet w/ Bigsby.


I play a couple of hours every day now(been playing for like 20-some-odd years now), and really, good sound is all in the fingertips.


----------



## TUngsten (May 3, 2012)

Cool, I've been playing about 25 years though I go through periods where I play a few hrs a day and others where I might go a week without due to work, kids, etc.

I use a Mesa/Boogie V-Twin tube preamp and play through a 60w Boogie MKII. Main guitar is an '82 BC Rich Eagle (true Rico/USA handmmade neck-thru original) but I also have a beat up old ES335 that I love.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's all luck, you get better dice rolls  (yes this is now D&D) I'm not sure if you have just read about people complaining, or actually watched a few videos. Either way, here's an informative video for everyone. After watching you and other might decide that it's just best to fire a few suppressing rounds back at them and hide. Thats what I do, mostly so they can't hit me either.



If the reason that some complain about it is that you can't go full auto and get someone form a distance, then it isn't suppression. It's their game play.

I always do short bursts on all full auto guns. Some might ask about LMGs and while they do get more accurate the longer you hold on, a lot of people try to use them outside of their intended purpose. You're not going to hit the guy very often in the other building across the street if your moving and trying to fire. Add in the suppression effect and you asking for death.

1) If I get suppressed (and I know they are not next to me) first thing I look for cover. I enlarge the mini map and this helps with killing the person that is suppression you a ton. Most people do not use a silencer and show they show up on the map.

2) If the fire is from long range (like a recon or being shot at from another flag) then hiding will be enough to get rid of the suppression.

3) If it is someone at the same flag or near where you are, look at the mini map to see where they are. Move from cover to cover until can get to them from behind.

4) I've been playing assault a lot recently to try and unlock things on the an-94. I always run with the nade launcher or smoke. If you are in the open with no where to hide and you know where the fire is coming from, launch some smoke or a nade round toward them to cover or scare them in to cover with the nade.

5) Never run around alone. I can't stress this enough. Having friendlies on the same flag as you is not what I'm talking about. Always be running with/around 2 or 3 friendlies. You may be getting suppressed, but one of them will not be (if you're running in a wide spread or they are a little behind you). You can run for cover and they will be able to take care of the person(s) making you blind with suppression.

6) When being suppressed, if your attacker is close, flank them. This is the best thing to do when being suppressed. Do not run in to it face to face or your asking to die.

Those are just some tips that always work for me. Obviously there are going to be some instances where your just out in the open and can't do anything about it. You're going to die but then suppression isn't the problem in that case.

Fwiw, I play very little on TS with my other friends and I do fine without voice communication. Best tip I can give is to think ahead. Be running near cover or something if you have to run in the open by yourself. But always run around with someone one from your own team whether they're in the same squad or not. If you find someone that works well with you and they have an opening in their squad (and your squad doesn't understand the meaning of working together), then switch. No reason submitting yourself to undo punishment when you can do something about it.

In worse case run away. The ticket that it costs your team for you dying is far more important then the objective your trying to take/defend (yes I play conquest, rush, and tdm and I still stand by that statement).

Suppression is to keep you from doing stupid stuff. Instead of fixing their game play, people complain that they can't do the stupid stuff they could before. I for one think DICE fixed suppression post patch.


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2012)

What I like about TS is that it adds another "layer" to the game that cannot be had otherwise.

Our TS has a good crowd, and when the action is tight, the chatter is very focused on what's going on, right that moment.

But in the lulls of action, conversation might turn to something else, like it would anyway. 







Soldier A:"Hey dude, I think your leg is still over by that burning tank. Want me to go get it?"

Soldier B:"Well, I can't bloody get it myself, now can I? Horse-hater."

Soldier A:"You know, my mom always said that if ya can't have two legs, three arms is nice! Want a beer?"




^^^Typical TPU BF3 TS chatter.


----------



## boise49ers (May 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What I like about TS is that it adds another "layer" to the game that cannot be had otherwise.
> 
> Our TS has a good crowd, and when the action is tight, the chatter is very focused on what's going on, right that moment.
> 
> ...



You wish it was that innocent Dave. Put it this way if you have thin skin don't sign on 
Lot's of genitalia references, I have to pray every night I hook into it and ask for forgiveness 
just for listening  Right after I crack my last Tall Budlight


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> If the reason that some complain about it is that you can't go full auto and get someone form a distance, then it isn't suppression. It's their game play.
> 
> I always do short bursts on all full auto guns. Some might ask about LMGs and while they do get more accurate the longer you hold on, a lot of people try to use them outside of their intended purpose. You're not going to hit the guy very often in the other building across the street if your moving and trying to fire. Add in the suppression effect and you asking for death.
> 
> ...



Did you watch the video, or are you just blindly responding with a wall of text on how you play around suppression tactics? That guy is tap firing (he's a very good player, hovers around 1k SPM and 24% Accuracy). And of course moving and firing kills accuracy, it seems like everything I'm going to respond to here is stuff that you wrote that we all know... anyways.

1) Proper tactics, it's what a good player does.
2) Proper tactics again.
3) Using the minimap and moving from cover to cover is proper play.
4) Having smoke while using squad tactics is great, I usually run health boxes and ufgy runs smoke.
5) Proper again, squad play is what everyone should try to do.
6) Flanking is my favorite tactic, I been ranting about this since back in BC2, and it's part of the reason I dislike hallway design.

You give some good tips, but being in response to my post, I don't really need the tips, I know how to play around suppression mechanics. I'm just simply responding to you saying suppression doesn't effect you. If you mean you use proper tactics like cover and flanking to reach your target, thats understandable, but thats what everyone is doing. Thats not what people are complaining about (and if they are they are noobs). People are complaining about how much suppression effects accuracy, pure accuracy, not your flanking tactics, and thats why I posted that video, just showing the pure effects of suppression.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2012)

Yes I watched the video.

My point was that if your using proper tactics, then suppression is not a problem. As you agree, then what's the problem with suppression? Does it not do what it is intended to do?

In the video he shows how not to use proper tactics and why suppression works.

1K SPM and 24% accuracy I could not care about. That's another useless stat like k/d ratio. My opinion though.

One thing I've noticed from playing "normal" game mode, thanks to the 3d spotting, everyone on the map shoot for you no matter if they can hit you or not. Maybe this is the reason for the difference on opinions about suppression, idk. I know you do not have that on "hardcore" mode.

edit: Sorry if I came across as trying to give you tips and acting like you didn't know. I just started writing and it seemed easier to put up points then list an endless paragraph (  ). Just listing how I usually get around the suppression effect.

edit2:
If this is what the complaint is about (at the 1:30 mark) then I fully agree. It makes no sense to make the bullet not go where you're aiming. It's more like the bullet is suppressed, not the shooter. None of the other videos pointed this out. I thought it was sway in the gun that was causing the missed shots. Not the shots going in a completely different location then I was aiming. That makes absolutely no sense.










Btw does anyone know of a video pre patch that showed how suppression worked?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 3, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> You can try TechRejects or TechPopularPeople





TheMailMan78 said:


> Apply for TechRejects. Ill let ya in.




thanx guys


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 4, 2012)

OMG that video is boring as fuck. His voice is just....I need to leave.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Yes I watched the video.
> 
> My point was that if your using proper tactics, then suppression is not a problem. As you agree, then what's the problem with suppression? Does it not do what it is intended to do?
> 
> ...



now imagine using an LMG while surpressed LOL. from 10-15 meters away you can cover that entire wall with bullets with 10 ppl standing in front of it and still not hit a damn thing LOL


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2012)

I like the way suppression acts in BF3. Imagine realistically if bullets were wizzing by you. YOu would probably have your eyes closed hahahah!


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2012)

I'm so heading to my homies house to leech on his internet connection tomorrow.  I need some BF3.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2012)

I think its safe to say i am somewhat beastly in the tanks now.

SOme awesome games tonight with Dave, MTAlex and Brandon!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 4, 2012)

I got new internet!




I'm gunna play this afternoon C:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I think its safe to say i am somewhat beastly in the tanks now.
> 
> SOme awesome games tonight with Dave, MTAlex and Brandon!
> 
> ...



Beastly camper.


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Beastly camper.



Actually I gotta say, he earned that in the tank on the 19-1 round. He just had some good backup. I think he might have been in the tank both rounds, actually. I think we lost one of those rounds, too 


Oh, and I totally owned Orhan time and again. Not everyone was so lucky. I had wondered where he went...I kinda missed him. I thoroughly enjoyed feeding him my darts. lulz.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually I gotta say, he earned that in the tank on the 19-1 round. He just had some good backup. I think he might have been in the tank both rounds, actually. I think we lost one of those rounds, too
> 
> 
> Oh, and I totally owned Orhan time and again. Not everyone was so lucky. I had wondered where he went...I kinda missed him. I thoroughly enjoyed feeding him my darts. lulz.



no we won both rounds. and yeah i had a guy repairing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> no we won both rounds. and yeah i had a guy repairing.



That always helps, of course. At first I liked how in BF3 I could have both an projectile and mines but now I wish I could carry mines *and* a torch. Though it's still probably better this way overall.

Edit: Just found this very interesting read at Reddit. Longer story short, regular player decided to purchase and learn/study/test one of the more popular hacks on the market. Very interesting (and pretty discouraging) read:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/t7201/im_a_hacker_and_i_have_some_information_for_the/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2012)

I am now a Lab Engineer at Microsoft. One step closer to getting a GTX680 ))


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> 1K SPM and 24% accuracy I could not care about. That's another useless stat like k/d ratio. My opinion though.



I see a lot of people say that, if SPM, Accuracy, and KD combined aren't showing a good player, then what is? You could get into more complicated stats like Flag Attacker/Defender Medals per hour and such, but I'm honestly too lazy to go to Battlelog and calc that for him  Though I'm sure it's high, his KPM is insanely high, 50+ kills an hour is a really good player, 60 is getting pretty crazy, 70 is way way up there, that guy last I checked was at 126.... Thats over 2 kills a minute. Granted I know for a fact that he plays a lot of Metro, but still.



mastrdrver said:


> edit2:
> If this is what the complaint is about (at the 1:30 mark) then I fully agree. It makes no sense to make the bullet not go where you're aiming. It's more like the bullet is suppressed, not the shooter. None of the other videos pointed this out. I thought it was sway in the gun that was causing the missed shots. Not the shots going in a completely different location then I was aiming. That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Btw does anyone know of a video pre patch that showed how suppression worked?



Now you see what I was talking about. The video I linked showed that, tap firing aiming dead at a target while standing still and down the scope, you might use a whole clip and not even hit the guy you are aiming dead at who is also sitting completely still. Like I said before when I thought you were saying you were basically immune to the suppression effect, you must have good dice rolls  Because after being suppressed, firing is basically like gambling your money away at a casino, theres a small chance you might hit it big, and a big chance for failure.


----------



## FierceRed (May 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I am now an Lab Engineer at Microsoft



Congrats man. Bling bling.


----------



## MT Alex (May 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Oh, and I totally owned Orhan time and again. *Not everyone was so lucky*.



I'm not sure what you are talking about, nor do I even recall who this "Orhan" fellow is you are referring to.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That always helps, of course. At first I liked how in BF3 I could have both an projectile and mines but now I wish I could carry mines *and* a torch. Though it's still probably better this way overall.
> 
> Edit: Just found this very interesting read at Reddit. Longer story short, regular player decided to purchase and learn/study/test one of the more popular hacks on the market. Very interesting (and pretty discouraging) read:
> 
> ...



yup its sad, really need to go the next crazy step tie your SS number your game purchases and accounts, you hack get banned for life lulz, about the only way this behavior will stop,


----------



## mastrdrver (May 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now you see what I was talking about. The video I linked showed that, tap firing aiming dead at a target while standing still and down the scope, you might use a whole clip and not even hit the guy you are aiming dead at who is also sitting completely still. Like I said before when I thought you were saying you were basically immune to the suppression effect, you must have good dice rolls  Because after being suppressed, firing is basically like gambling your money away at a casino, theres a small chance you might hit it big, and a big chance for failure.



Looking back I can see now what the video you posted showed that. Though until I showed the one I linked to, I did not realize that the bullet was not going where you were aiming. I think the video I showed (especially from the sniper scope) does a better job of showing the problem. I was under the impression that when suppressed that it made it harder to aim and that's why the shots were missing.

Though when I'm being suppressed, I usually just run away


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup its sad, really need to go the next crazy step tie your SS number your game purchases and accounts, you hack get banned for life lulz, about the only way this behavior will stop,



Everytime you post Crazy this is all I can think about......


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (May 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I got new internet!
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1932383562.png
> I'm gunna play this afternoon C:



Yeah I did a couple months ago 





Same price I was paying for 10 mb/s


----------



## ufgy20 (May 5, 2012)

Come on guys one damn view away from the golden number... and it wont update right away so i wont ever see it D:





Edit: Damn had a great game. had to teach this dumb SoB that he should not fuck me with me while im (as mailman puts its) "Camping" in my tank.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 5, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I am now a Lab Engineer at Microsoft. One step closer to getting a GTX680 ))



Congrats.

And nice, ugfy. I haven't really managed to do that yet (though that dude gave you a pretty good opp). Not someone firing at me at least. Once managed to tag a slow-and-low flyer from the side on Wake for a disable and then finished him off with a cannister...


----------



## boise49ers (May 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Congrats.
> 
> And nice, ugfy. I haven't really managed to do that yet (though that dude gave you a pretty good opp). Not someone firing at me at least. Once managed to tag a slow-and-low flyer from the side on Wake for a disable and then finished him off with a cannister...



I have a couple time. Great feeling. Got pretty good at it with choppers on Heavy Metal on BFBC2 ! I learned you have to adjust your mouse and speed up the cursor when in that situation. It helps a lot. I'm getting a new mouse and gamepad when I get my new card hopefully. the Logitech G300 and G13. Never used a gamepad, but the way the keys are laid out and the info it sends you should come in handy. The mouse I have big plans for so I can get to my pistola faster mainly with out changing the lay out I'm used to.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 5, 2012)

I maybe durnkszx right now.....


----------



## Black Haru (May 5, 2012)

dart lolololol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30946356/1/336737025/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 5, 2012)

I now have a folder just for Dave in my recordings.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I have a couple time. Great feeling. Got pretty good at it with choppers on Heavy Metal on BFBC2!



Yeah jets obviously harder than choppers tho generally and BC2 was a totally different animal in terms of tank shells hitting air vehicles. A lot easier to do. I can't explain why exactly...

I just got a jet tonight actually tho but another slow mover and Wake again. He flew right down through my MBT crosshair; if I'd missed that one it would been a fail.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 5, 2012)

I flipped a tank...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 5, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> dart lolololol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30946356/1/336737025/



My dart is better then your dart...I couldn't even finished...I was "asked to leave" following a !kick command lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30951959/1/247453027/


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> My dart is better then your dart...I couldn't even finished...I was "asked to leave" following a !kick command lol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30951959/1/247453027/



Holy shit

Tried to play around 2:57 am and got this screen:





WTF
Password didn't work...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 5, 2012)

HammerON said:


> WTF
> Password didn't work...



Restart your PC..I've heard of this happening, should work after restart (no idea why)


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2012)

Restart and same thing:





Tried to contact Origin help:


----------



## Jetster (May 5, 2012)

I had the same problem. And when I could log in it would time out. Then it would work for a while. Then again....I gave up. Ill try later


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2012)

Can anyone explain this server? lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30959968/1/327533302/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...n-24-7-Madness-1000-Tickets-by-ngz-server-de/

The first link I noticed from Jetsters Battlefeed, he got a ton of vehicle unlocks, but 0 kills and almost everyone in the server is at 0 kills and a ton of points. Just went back and looked at the server right now, exact samething, bunch of people with 0 kills, think I'm gonna join it and see what the hell is going on here. How do you have a server full of deaths with 0 kills?










Just joined and spawned as Engi and helicopter starts floating past my head, I fire my SMAW and instant it hits the chopper, I don't even see an explosion, I'm just kicked with the above warning. I don't even think I got credit for the kill... Rejoined again and observed, just noobs flying around in choppers swapping caps for easy upgrades, blew another chopper out of the sky with an RPG and got booted, but the kill appeared, lol, very entertaining. I think I'm going to favorite this server as a stress relief.



ChaoticG8R said:


> My dart is better then your dart...I couldn't even finished...I was "asked to leave" following a !kick command lol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30951959/1/247453027/



Difference though is he was killing people with the Dart on Kharg and half the round time


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 5, 2012)

Deserves a ban imo.

Why the hell are you guys _actually using_ that glitched shit? You know what the fuck it does; there's a video.

While surely no one really gives a shit what _I_ think--I am disappoint.

Kurgan looks like some crazy non-combat padding or something... :/


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

THe Dart, while it can be annoying, im my opinion, is not "broken" or "glitched".

It's just damn powerful.


Don't complain about my tactics to me. Complain to DICE who enabled them.




I am using the DART quite often, but not as a primary weapon. Close range, multiple guys...or TPU'ers at a distance. 

I got swapped to the other team last night, tried hunting the TPU'ers down, and when I did run into them, it took more than one dart round to kill them. Howewver, it did work quite successfully.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2012)

Dave, so your saying dart rounds killing at 40 - 50 yards in a single shot isn't broken or glitched? I shouldn't have to even ask that question, lol. It's clear they are, DICE already said it's getting fixed next patch, and you don't fix something that isn't broke or glitched. Darts suppose to have less power than Buckshot, but more cutting power, and the normal MASS rounds aren't even close by comparison. Darts better at every range and every scenario by a ton.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Dave, so your saying dart rounds killing at 40 - 50 yards in a single shot isn't broken or glitched? I shouldn't have to even ask that question, lol. It's clear they are, DICe already said it's getting fixed next patch, and oyu don't fix something that isn't broke or glitched. Darts suppose to have less power than Buckshot, but more cutting power, and the normal MASS rounds aren't even close by comparison. Darts better at every range and every scenario by a ton.



With how I play(rushing into the enemy as much as possible), I find that the MASS is different from the DART only in effective range, and that's only with about 50m of distance in-game.


I can't hit the board side of a barn at a distance with the dart. Well, I can hit people, but it takes 3-5 shots to kill someone, assuming that they all land, but most do not. typically, it takes me about a clip and a half to kill someone with the DART.

I actually kill easier with the MASS, but with that, I'm not trying to push the limits of the distance I try for.


Is it a bit OP? You bet. Am I a bad guy for investigating things for myself? No. So come off the high horse.  I'm not about to just accept someone's opinion on the internet, from some video, without checking it out for myself.

And to do that, I'm using the dart. Maybe 30 kills. What's the big deal? Look, 70-some odd kills, using all ammos:






Personally, because it's proven to be relatively useless given my own tactics, I do not really see it as broken. I have higher accuracy with the SMAW and RPG-7.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> With how I play(rushing into the enemy as much as possible), I find that the MASS is different from the DART only in effective range, and that's only with about 50m of distance in-game.
> 
> I can't hit the board side of a barn at a distance with the dart. Well, I can hit people, but it takes 3-5 shots to kill someone, assuming that they all land, but most do not. typically, it takes me about a clip and a half to kill someone with the DART.
> 
> ...



If you are rushing, that will be the only difference, the MASS will kill at longer ranges. But right now it doesn't, the Dart is better in every regard, and I found the math as to why.



> bug that makes it such that each pellet (That's 12 per shot) fired from the M26 has the maximum damage of the gun it's fired from. So for the G3A3+Heavy Barrell+Rail+M26 dart that's 34 damage/pellet.



34 damage a pellet, x 12 pellets, thats 409 damage if you connect with all, and those pellets slice through people. I mean honestly, that amount of damage is almost a joke. Are you using the broken guns with the Dart, or are you just using any gun? It has to be underslung, thats what breaks it, an underslung Dart > a normal Dart, it's broken, and badly, otherwise the damage wouldn't vary between those 2.

I'm not on a high horse here, don't accuse me of being so. I'm just saying I've done the research for this, I've tried it myself just to see. Based on comparison to non-underslung DART vs underslung DART, there isn't a comparison, that says glitched. Based on real life figures on how shotguns work (no BF isn't real life, but they aren't going to make flechette sniper rounds), and based on it vs any other shotgun in the game. As far as I can find out right now, the 870 with flechettes does 171 damage (240 with buckshot, so even the M26 DART does almost 2x of the 870 Buckshot) if you land every single one on your target. It just seems pretty clear that an underslung (this is a backup weapon for the kit) shouldn't be doing 3x the damage of the hardest hitting main shotgun in the game. I understand that you may only have 70 kills with it, but I don't think your trying to use it in a broke way. Look at Chaotics game he linked, it was an hour long round (and he got booted who knows when) and he got 98 kills in that single round with it. It's a broken weapon, no if ands or butts. But like I said, if your not using it as underslung, then it isn't broken, and thats why you would think it isn't.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

Dude, please don't take me too seriously. Sarcasm, sarcasm, sarcasm. Sorry if i gave the wrong impression.


But 1kurgan1, of course I can only speak for my own uses. 


And yes, using the G3A3, and underslung. It just isn't that effective for me. I am not sure why, but yeah, I do not see it as THAT broken yet.

Like I said, yep, it's a bit OP, but i don't feel it's that much. The stopping power it offers, to me, and my uses, jsut isn't effective enough. THe G3A3 serves me better.

And yeah, I'm playing with it, investigating. LuLz. MY point was, really, that regardless of posted opinions, and that video, it just doesn't work like that for me, when used in situations where it normally would be...by me.

I still have to spend some time with the other underslung options, and see how it works out, but until then, no I am not going to stop using the dart, at all.



1Kurgan1 said:


> but I don't think your trying to use it in a broke way.



That could very well be it...my play style may prevent me from using it "effectively". THe comment about Chaotic is funny..he's got twice the SPM that I do, so clearly we play very differently, or he's hacking. He's not the example I'd chose. 

Your own investigations are useless to me. I don't play like ANYONE else does out of the regulars that are on the BF3 TS, so how I use things is going to be different. At the same time, me not blindly accepting popular opinion, even if DICE agrees with that opinion, is my own choice. Like, don't take it personal, but I like to see things for myself, and make my own conclusions.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2012)

I understand that your saying it's not broken in regards to your play style, I'm saying that doesn't mean it isn't broken, which you had made it sound like that was your opinion earlier. Thats like saying my tire isn't broken because I don't mind driving on all flats. The view of it being broken isn't the viw of a few, it's the view of many, there are so many videos of it now, servers and booting people for using it, posts are being made. And the fact that it works completely differently being underslung that it does when not underslung. It should work the same despite which way you have it setup in your kit, if it doesn't something is broken.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I understand that your saying it's not broken in regards to your play style, I'm saying that doesn't mean it isn't broken, which you had made it sound like that was your opinion earlier. Thats like saying my tire isn't broken because I don't mind driving on all flats. The view of it being broken isn't the viw of a few, it's the view of many, there are so many videos of it now, servers and booting people for using it, posts are being made. And the fact that it works completely differently being underslung that it does when not underslung. It should work the same despite which way you have it setup in your kit, if it doesn't something is broken.



It's more than possible that something on my end isn't working right.


The thing for me, is that if the stories are true, at no point, with 34 damage per dart, should it take 4 shots for me to kill someone with it. That's impossible. Yet that's exactly what happened last night...hit Mailman 4 times before he fell.


Now, up close, 100%, it's overpowered(mowing down 6 enemies with one shot). But, at the same time, so is the MASS, to me, when used in the same config, yet very few mention the MASS as being broken.

Why is that?

Then there's the weapons that have become TOTALLY useless.

There's a fair bit wrong about the weapon balance at this point, and I find it worse overall than it was before. It's merely the choice of weapons that are "broken" that has changed, and the use of those "broken" weapons greatly affects the way people play...which to me, makes it not broken. DOn't forget it was other weapons liek the L85A2 that peopel were complaining about before. I don't/didn't see that one getting people banned...

As far as I am concerned, if DICE really wanted to fix it, it would take a few minutes for them to make a patch. It's one weapon. But instead, they are leaving it as is for now...why? I mean, we all know that when that patch does come, it'll just be some OTHER weapon, instead of the DART.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 5, 2012)

guys just in general the DART is bugged and glitched. Maybe not in its power, but at range yeah. They need to drop the effective range of it by a lot. I was even trying the USAS for my first time on seine crossing last night and I was able to kill a guy from pretty far away and I thought that was a bit much. There is a reason why a lot of games purposely made the shotguns not have much range, because otherwise it was be very unbalanced and overpowered. Shotguns shouldn't have much range, especially the dart.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2012)

and L85A2 is still broken, just most ppl are to ignorant to know the proper setup

4x Acog on the L85A2 if you spawn do a few things right you then end up with a weapon thats 100% accurate from the Hip with no bullet deviation  all rounds hit the exact same spot,

Dart may be broken but heres the kicker,

if Dice stopped fucking with the weapons and left them all lethal well their wouldnt be much of a problem, issue is they try to make everyone different even tho it doesnt need to be, they have weapons in no way setup like real life thing so as far as im concerned their weapon balance is broken not the weapons themselves,

M93R real live RPM 1100
M93R in game 900
M60 600-650  in game 580
MG36 vs G36C MG36 due heavier barrel in short bursts should be more accurate but its not,

weapon balance as a whole is fucked, DICE just keeps swapping what weapons are OP

first it was the PDW's and the UMP back during Beta, then Engineer weapons were kinda OP even compared to ARs they have a better TTK (time to kill) they get nerfed a bit now its the mass,

as for shotguns, depends on the gun, but 30 yards aka 90 feet will in most cases = death, something like an 870 its probably closer to 40-50 yards it would drop someone, in Battlefield of course thats not the case, 

even if its 30 yards in game all the people ive killed with the Mass have been withing 30 yards, so in retrospect yes the Mass SHOULD kill them, but then again its a game and they balance shit,

USAS or Saiga less effective range vs the 870 but even at close range still takes more rounds to kill some, usually 1 or 2 vs 3-4 when in real life thats not the case buckshot is buckshot slugs are slugs the weapons at their usual effective ranges would both be lethal, 

eitherway nothing new blah blah BF3 is broken lulz trollface

L85A2 Broken
[yt]us4EThP-9oA[/yt]

Essentially if you mix and match the right attachments you can break almost any weapon dont know why ppl bitch so much about the Mass, all weapons are broken lulz if you know what to look for, im just way to lazy to bother, thus why i still suck


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

MY point, really, is that it's NOT the DART that is broken.

The DART and the "normal" MASS, are considered the same weapon in battlelog. 

So, I play with "MASS" ammo, not dart, for just 5 minutes, and look at the results:







My accuracy has gone UP.


THe whole BS about it being the DART is people not recognizing how it works. The problem is is M26 MASS itself, and all the DART does is increase it's effective range. The DART part isn't BROKEN!!!

The M26 MASS is.


----------



## boise49ers (May 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Rejoined again and observed, just noobs flying around in choppers swapping caps for easy upgrades, blew another chopper out of the sky with an RPG and got booted, but the kill appeared, lol, very entertaining. I think I'm going to favorite this server as a stress relief.



I used to see this on BF2 all the time. Actually I participated once. Pretty boring, but it does serve it's purpose if you are just wanting points.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 5, 2012)

Well Dave I am kind of surprised to hear you say your accuracy and such sucks to that degree cause I see you on the top of your team often and yeah there are many ways to score points but hard to do when you're losing firefights all the time.

And as far as I have gathered it is glitched in range and damage as as far as I understand it when underslung it takes on the properties of the rest of the gun i.e. if using heavy barrel which can make it 6x more powerful. Or some shit like that. I may have my details confused but that is the gist. Feel free to correct me...


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

Nah, you know, really, I am not that good at gunning. Really. I am good at noticing enemy strategy, and take points when none is around, or with backup, when there are few.


You'll note my K/D is not positive. It's not far off  an even 1-1, but i definitely die more than I kill.


The issue with the whole dart thing, is that the distinction needs to be made that the issue is not the dart option itself, but the whole M26 itself when underslung. It's not noticed with the frag or slug, because of the single shot, and not often with the MASS(shot) ammo, because of the limited range, but it's really not the DART option. The DART option does what it si supposed to, and increases the range and lowers the spread of the MASS(shot). 

After a few rounds, people are now complaining about the MASS as well. One admin commented that they only ban for the DART, but i think the point is getting across.


ALso, the FRAG round is broken, too. But not in a "good" way. 


I just sucks I have to use it to show people. Everyone is simply following the video's info, and ignoring the big picture about the source of the problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Everyone is simply following the video's info, and ignoring the big picture about the source of the problem.


 Fat, Hairy, Pen!s?


----------



## boise49ers (May 6, 2012)

So I played my first round with the underslung 
Mass and got kicked for it, while they tank 
camped most of the round while I was on it. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31049992/1/226296747/


----------



## Darkleoco (May 6, 2012)

One of my better rounds of the night lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31056437/1/352502976/

And RivalXfactor randomly on my main server lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31055115/1/352502976/

Forgot just how fun this game was lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The thing for me, is that if the stories are true, at no point, with 34 damage per dart, should it take 4 shots for me to kill someone with it. That's impossible. Yet that's exactly what happened last night...hit Mailman 4 times before he fell.
> 
> Now, up close, 100%, it's overpowered(mowing down 6 enemies with one shot). But, at the same time, so is the MASS, to me, when used in the same config, yet very few mention the MASS as being broken.Why is that?
> 
> As far as I am concerned, if DICE really wanted to fix it, it would take a few minutes for them to make a patch. It's one weapon. But instead, they are leaving it as is for now...why? I mean, we all know that when that patch does come, it'll just be some OTHER weapon, instead of the DART.



Record your footage and watch your aim on those shots. Thats all I can say. Many times I'm going through what I have recorded and find a spot where I called BS, and said a guy should have been dead, turns out I just botched the shots. Also were you moving at all at the time or standing still? The instant you move even a hair, it blows your ai o shit so bad it isn't even funny, it probably gets about 50% worse than standing still.

I haven't checked the MASS ammo, I usually never ran underslung when using the MASS. But it's completely possible thats broken as well. I'll have to give that a shot later today. But as far as DICE patching a game in a few minutes, you have a very high opinion of them. DICE verified that this will be getting fixed in the next patch via Twitter (info), that verification that they knew (which means it obviously is a bug) was posted about by DICE 21 days ago.... So a patch within minutes obviously isn't going to happen from DICE (despite the problem, bar maybe game breaking). All they are doing is tacking this onto the list of other things that need to be fixed and pushing it to the next patch, they don't have time to hotfix for every single little problem people have.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> guys just in general the DART is bugged and glitched. Maybe not in its power, but at range yeah. They need to drop the effective range of it by a lot. I was even trying the USAS for my first time on seine crossing last night and I was able to kill a guy from pretty far away and I thought that was a bit much. There is a reason why a lot of games purposely made the shotguns not have much range, because otherwise it was be very unbalanced and overpowered. Shotguns shouldn't have much range, especially the dart.



The USAS has been capable at range since back in BC2. It just requires you hold down the trigger and keep the crosshairs on the target, a whole clip can kill at a pretty decent range. The DART, all you need is one shot.



cadaveca said:


> MY point, really, is that it's NOT the DART that is broken.
> The DART and the "normal" MASS, are considered the same weapon in battlelog.
> So, I play with "MASS" ammo, not dart, for just 5 minutes, and look at the results:
> 
> ...



Thje M16A3 and A4 are considered the same gun in Battlelog too, you play with those and tell me they behave the same. Or the M4A1 and M4 (M4 is such a horrible gun now). Just because it's registered under the same name doesn't mean anything. As far as accuracy going up, that has nothing do with with switching between DART or MASS. They both fire the same amount of pellets with the same spread, it just so happens that when you were using the MASS you just happened to be more accurate (like I mentioned about shooting MailMan). There's no math behind aim, using that figure might help with spread patterns, but it has 0 effect on the damage of each pellet (what the problem is). 

So for you to say it's all BS, when you were running an accuracy test of all things, really just doesn't hold much water. Your saying all the DART does is increase the range... Thats exactly the opposite of what the DARTS suppose to even do!  Darts a less powerful round that has more cutting power to pass through targets. Like I've already said, if there isn't a problem with the DART, then explain why it doesn't work the same underslung vs non. Or explain why DICE has confirmed it will be fixed in the next patch . It just seems like your testing for the wrong things here and refuse to listen to people who have looked into it more.

As far asthe L85, yep that is broken too. The reason you don't see it being used as often, is because firstly it wasn't a very popular gun before. So it needs unlocks, one of which takes 90 kills (thats a long ways to go, especially if you hate the gun like I do). Where as the M26 unlocks take very little time and many already had (unlike the L85)


----------



## boise49ers (May 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As far asthe L85, yep that is broken too. The reason you don't see it being used as often, is because firstly it wasn't a very popular gun before. So it needs unlocks, one of which takes 90 kills (thats a long ways to go, especially if you hate the gun like I do). Where as the M26 unlocks take very little time and many already had (unlike the L85)



Ok just for that I'm going back and unlocking everything for the L85  Personally I like the gun.
I liked it before the patch, haven't used it more than twice since the patch. I used it a lot until I started unlocking stuff for the VAL and G3. I migrated once I did. I get pretty tired of having to learn to shoot a gun I used prior because they nerfed the shit out of it. I really liked the MG36 and it is now a total pain in my ass to use. Maybe I don't have the correct load out yet or something, but my point is it is like shooting a totally different weapon now. These arguments could go on until PC gaming disappears and we will all have are own opinions about it, but the bottom line is the creators of the game hold all the cards and we are just in it for the ride. I can say if they don't get the hacks taken care of soon they are going to lose a lot of people. They should focus more on that then, nerfing and buffing guns.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't checked the MASS ammo, I usually never ran underslung when using the MASS. But it's completely possible thats broken as well. I'll have to give that a shot later today. But as far as DICE patching a game in a few minutes, you have a very high opinion of them. DICE verified that this will be getting fixed in the next patch via Twitter (info), that verification that they knew (which means it obviously is a bug) was posted about by DICE 21 days ago.... So a patch within minutes obviously isn't going to happen from DICE (despite the problem, bar maybe game breaking). All they are doing is tacking this onto the list of other things that need to be fixed and pushing it to the next patch, they don't have time to hotfix for every single little problem people have.



Well, considering I was on the alpha and beta teams for BF2, BF2142, BFBC, BF BC2, and BF3, I'm pretty sure i know how fast DICE can have a patch. I've watched them patch servers, LIVE. 

Making a patch takes a simple line edit in the code to change weapon stats. TESTING said patch takes longer.

Oh, what's this? I already am on the team that tests patches for BF3? Oh, you don't say?









> So for you to say it's all BS, when you were running an accuracy test of all things, really just doesn't hold much water. Your saying all the DART does is increase the range... Thats exactly the opposite of what the DARTS suppose to even do!  Darts a less powerful round that has more cutting power to pass through targets. Like I've already said, if there isn't a problem with the DART, then explain why it doesn't work the same underslung vs non. Or explain why DICE has confirmed it will be fixed in the next patch . It just seems like your testing for the wrong things here and refuse to listen to people who have looked into it more.




Well, considering most of us in the TS has been using the MASS this weekend, and you haven't used it, I just suggest you give it a try. Come to your own conclusions about what the DART ammo does, or whatever, but to comment about how a weapon behaves when you haven't even used it recently, seems a bit, well...whatever.

I also find it funny you give me the goods on using a nerf'd gun when you've admitted using the USAS when it was nerf'd. Pot calling the kettle black? Frankly, I'm not using the DART, I'm using the MASS but call it the DART. And yes, it's very intentional. SInce that's what started this whole thing.


Like, it's no big deal, but really, once you've tried the MASS, you'll see exactly what I am talking about. Everyone on the TS yesterday has...arguing about it is silly. Give it a try, then swap over to the DART...tell me then how the DART ammo modifies things. And now that you've admitted you haven't, and don't knwo what you're talking about, you can STFU, and give me an apology for talking about shit you didn't know about, jsut like I said you were.

LuLz. Tell em how muc hdamage a multi-shot round does? how do you ensure that only one hit, so you know the dmage? How do you verify that 340 damage was assigned? Oh, that's right, you cannot, you heard on the video....


Now htat last comment, and *most of these comments I've made this weekend, 1kurgan1, weren't even directed at you personally, merely at those complaining about the DART, but not the MASS*....but if ya wanna take that one, be my guest. 

I haven't claimed anything was BS..other than claiming just the DART was broken, and banning people for it...but not hte MASS...are you banning people for using the dart? Do you run a server? IF not, why do you think I'm even talking to you?

OH, you don't run a server, so I couldn't possibly be talking to you? Oh, really now. So you're getting all worked up..for nothing? HRM? HAve I pissed ya off some other way? Let's clear the air here....


----------



## Darkleoco (May 6, 2012)

The M26 MASS doesn't seem broken at all though I was only using it in close quarters it would still require 2 shots to kill sometimes at near point blank range, the DART is what really screws everything up majorly.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> The M26 MASS doesn't seem broken at all though I was only using it in close quarters it would still require 2 shots to kill sometimes at near point blank range, the DART is what really screws everything up majorly.



Did you use it underslung?

Like, there's no doubting that its broken...it very much is. As I said yesterday, when I said it wasn't broken, I was being sarcastic.


I think 1Kurgan1 has a very valid point...it does have a lot to do with aim, so we've been playing on Metro to kinda of limit that aspect of things.

Just underslinging the M26 breaks it in all kinda of ways. The explosive round is just a slug...and the slug is like a single bullet out of..well I dunno...poop...

The problem lies not in the claims that it's broken, it's that servers are banning people for using JUST the dart...either all of us who tried it yesterday have magically become amazing players...or something else is up.

It's pretty funny to see so many people complain about us using the MASS without the dart ammo, and call it the dart.

And now to go full circle to what I was saying the other day....the dart's not broken. And I'm gonna keep using it.





Disclaimer: I am not using the dart.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Did you use it underslung?
> 
> Like, there's no doubting that its broken...it very much is. As I said yesterday, when I said it wasn't broken, I was being sarcastic.
> 
> ...



I was actually using the underslung MASS with standard ammo and didnt find it to be broken one bit, perhaps it was using it with the M416 rather than the G3A3? I wasn't trying to snipe people with it though lol only point blank shots in Operation Metro which I guess that doesn't matter much whether its broken or not since either way it would destroy the other person


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 6, 2012)

Master Orhan needs to get a life! 772 hours logged into BF3?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ok just for that I'm going back and unlocking everything for the L85  Personally I like the gun.
> I liked it before the patch, haven't used it more than twice since the patch. I used it a lot until I started unlocking stuff for the VAL and G3. I migrated once I did. I get pretty tired of having to learn to shoot a gun I used prior because they nerfed the shit out of it.



I'm not saying the L85 is a bad gun, it just doesn't fit my personal playstyle. It's a bullpup with a slow fire rate, for me personally it just feels like a small gun that wants to be a big gun. I know even before the patch there was some people who dominated with it, so I know it's a capable weapon.



cadaveca said:


> Well, considering I was on the alpha and beta teams for BF2, BF2142, BFBC, BF BC2, and BF3, I'm pretty sure i know how fast DICE can have a patch. I've watched them patch servers, LIVE.
> 
> Making a patch takes a simple line edit in the code to change weapon stats. TESTING said patch takes longer.



Point and match? I didn't think it needed to be said, but I guess it had to come from your own mouth here. Patches need to be tested, when you don't test something, you just end up breaking something else, how do you think we got this bug in the first place? 



cadaveca said:


> Well, considering most of us in the TS has been using the MASS this weekend, and you haven't used it, I just suggest you give it a try. Come to your own conclusions about what the DART ammo does, or whatever, but to comment about how a weapon behaves when you haven't even used it recently, seems a bit, well...whatever.
> 
> I also find it funny you give me the goods on using a nerf'd gun when you've admitted using the USAS when it was nerf'd. Pot calling the kettle black? Frankly, I'm not using the DART, I'm using the MASS but call it the DART. And yes, it's very intentional. SInce that's what started this whole thing.
> 
> ...



Well I just tried the MASS ammo, and it is just as broken, while ONLY being underslung. I simply said DART earlier because I knew that was broken, and how did I know? Because it's better than the best stand alone single fire shotgun in the game (I have said this numerous times and you have never responded to that). In-fact I'm having a hard time even figuring what your argument even is, which I why I keep responding. My point is that at least that ammo type was broken, you seem to be arguing that it isn't, but then you say that the whole M26 underslung is bugged. I could honestly careless which ammo type it is, it's broken in all sorts of ways. To add to that point since you seem to be arguing only based on specifics here, we'll get real specific and see if you can narrow this down for me, point to where I ever said "*only the DART ammo is broken, and the MASS ammo isn't*", if you can point to a single instance of where I said that, then I'll give oyu a cookie, if not get off my back, I never said the MASS wasn't broken, some I'm going to give you a line from your book here Dave, stfu (I feel so grown up now).  And now back to what I originally responded to, and what started this all.



> The Dart, while it can be annoying, im my opinion, is not "broken" or "glitched".
> It's just damn powerful.



Now today you say you were being sarcastic, after you sat and argued it for numerous posts. I'm sorry Dave, but I don't know if you can understand, but type doesn't always convey sarcasm well, especially when you back up your sarcasm with an argument like it's actually a point you were trying to make (then continue to argue that subject into the next day). I stand by what I have said this entire time, the DART underslung is broken, it just so happens the MASS ammo is as well. Then to top it off, you now say you use the DART and call it a MASS. Well I use a M60 and call it a PP-19  I like how you keep making arguments and expect people to figure out that half of your post isn't even true information 

Sorry Dave, no apologies from me, I do like that it seems your now getting worked up. Yesterday on my first post I was fired up a bit right off the bat, but I went back and edited it to the version you seen, because honestly, whats the point in getting upset? But now you tell me to STFU and apologize  After you test the accuracy of a gun then some how correlate that to damage  then call my testing methods flawed. 

I think you a bit confused as to what I was saying about people using the DART here. I never gave anyone the goods, I was simply responding to what you said above, that the DART is not broken, only powerful. I could careless if someone here wants to use it, maybe if they rape me a bunch with it I might say something, but even then probably not as I just assume they are trolling and my rage would only fuel them. I'm not sure what you're talking about with me using the USAS when it wasn't nerf'd? Maybe you mean post patch? I'm not sure, I haven't used that weapon in a few months though, I loved it for a bit, but found that it wasn't what I wanted in a weapon, I hate getting killed by a guy at 100 yards and knowing I can only pepper him, so I mostly just stopped using shotguns for that reason. So I think you read far too much into what I was saying. Also would like to clarify I haven't take any of your comments personally, what could be taken personally here? I think once again you are reading too much into my responses, I'm simply talking semantics, I gave the tip of off aim based on watching my own recordings, watching what you have done sometimes just points out things in a different light. And as far as servers banning for the DART and not the MASS, once again I never said the MASS wasn't broken, it seems more a case of people realized the DART was first and no one has ventured off what works. I'm not sure what your last sentence even means though, I mean I know your talking to me based off you actually quoting me, or is that not what quotes are for? 

As far as figuring exactly how much damage, just did the testing with Marineborn and I, did this just for you Dave, so I hope that makes you feel special.

1 pellet from Underslung MASS put Marineborn to 66%
1 pellet from Underslung DART put Marineborn to 66%
1 pellet from the 870 Buckshot put Marineborn to 84%
(I got video of this is it's really needed, but honestly already gone far enough out of my way)

So as I said yesterday, the DART is broken (I never said the MASS wasn't (so I'm not even sure why you are arguing with me about something I didn't say). Seems the MASS ammo is broken as well, and the 870 was the control for the test. At best both of those ammo types should only be on par with the 870 at best, they shouldn't be 2x the damage. And now as far as only having my info from Youtube, shove it  34 damage from DART/MASS rounds means 408 damage from all pellets combined vs 192 for the 870, so obviously not bugged right  And Dave, just for you, I'll return the favor of being sarcastic and lie about information in the future just to return the trolling, then ask why you are confused at the horrible information I just gave that makes no sense. I still can't believe you were honestly arguing with me simply because I said DART, when it was the only one I knew for sure was bugged, but didn't deny the MASS possibly being bugged, this all seems so pointless, lol. My point is simply they are bugged, your original post said they weren't I don't understand why you seemed confused by me responding.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> this all seems so pointless, lol.



Not really. Just wanted to draw attention to the fact the M26 itself is bugged, not just the DART. It's not the DART AMMO..it's underslinging the gun period that is weird.

But, really, teh same sort of comments you were making, in general, were being made by others in-game. As I said much earlier, and repeated, none of my comments are directed at you, more about OTHERS, in game, making the same comments, when i blasted them with the MASS on servers that banned the DART. 

It seems pointless to you, beucase you're missing all the discussion on this topic in the TS. You really have nothing to do with it, you've not been in TS have you?

I merely quoted parts of YOUR posts, yes, as examples for my own comments, but really jsut becuase you convieniently decided to chide me for using the DART, which i did once, in two rounds, days ago, when I first unlocked it. Thanks, but I don't need YOU to tell ME to not use a bugged gun.


Where do you get off telling me how to play the game I bought and paid for?? AM I cheating? Nope. NO more than you did when the USAS was "bugged". IF a server alows use of a weapon, no matter if it's bugged or not, jsut becuase you don't liek getting killed with it doesn't give you the palce to tell others not to use it.


I know the DART is the worst combo...am I telling people to not use it? NOPE.


Am I telling people it's not the only one, and demonstrating it? YEP.


And you are....? Telling me how to play my game?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2012)

My comments have been about the gun/ammo in general. I could careless if the DART or the MASS is bugged, I just spoke on what I knew for sure was bugged, I'm not going to speak about what I don't know was bugged. Like I said, I never said the MASS wasn't bugged, I just stated the DART was.

I don't see what TS has to do with any of it though. This conversation started by me quoting you, not by me mentioning TS material. Weekends I work graveyard shift, I play at 4am, It's physically impossible for me to be in TS with you guys at the times you play. So using inside jokes while quoting me, you can see where thats going to cause confusion. I'm just simply going off the information thats there. And you had said the DART wasn't bugged, which it is, DICE has confirmed, people have tested, and now I have as well. But it just so happens the MASS is as well, but like I said in my previous post, most people love using bugs and are probably see no need to try anything else as the DARTS getting the job done. But it doesn't seem pointless because TS, it seems pointless because your acting like I said the MASS wasn't bugged, but I never ever said that.

Also you think I scolded you for using the DART, like I said in my previous post. Never did that, I simply responded saying I was shocked you didn't think the DART was bugged (and it turns out you were not only being sarcastic, but you were calling the MASS the DART, can't you see where this would cause confusion?). If you think I scolded you for playing with the M26, quote that, because I didn't, like I said your reading into it too much. You just ended up jumping in a conversation where Wrigley had scolded people, and I was backing him up, and you took that personally. I never told you how to play the game, never told you what weapons to use, never called you a cheater, don't get all sandy over this, I never said any of that to you so stop crying about that. Link me where I told you how to play the game or sit down, seriously lol. The reason I respond to you is because you keep attempting to put words into my mouth, like making it sound like I said the MASS wasn't glitch, and now your trying to tell me I critiqued how you play, it's amazing how you read words that aren't there, don't get so butt hurt. I'm only talking weapon specifics and stats. I have infact gone out of my way to not insult play-style of anyone in anyway, I think you need to go back and read what I have written, it seems your responding to me simply because I insulted oyu and your playstyle in some way, but your just fabricating this all and blowing that out of proportion. Infact, I'm pretty sure I said earlier that you are using the DART in the correct manner, and thats why it doesn't seem OP to you, you are getting in their grills and fucking them up. Thats a compliment, but apparently that doesn't get me far now days 

This conversation should have gone like this.

Me: DARTs bugged
You: Not just the DART but the MASS is as well.
Me: Oh wow, didn't know that I'll have to check it out.

Instead it was
me: DARTs bugged
You: No it's not
Me: Yes it is here's the info I got
You: Rambles about Mass
Me: More info and actually testing each of the weapons
You: WHAT YOU INSULT MY PLAT-STLYE, WHERE DO YOU GET OFF!


----------



## boise49ers (May 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not really. Just wanted to draw attention to the fact the M26 itself is bugged, not just the DART.
> It's not the DART AMMO..it's underslinging the gun period that is weird.


Yeah I got booted yesterday and wasn't even using the Dart because I don't have it, 
but the underslung Mass with the G3 has crazy killing power. I kind of like it seeing as how 
hard it is for me to stay on target with regular weapons it gives me that little extra I need to compete. 
With a red dot you can blow their head off at 100 yards. Oh well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

Kurgan Im not trollin you or anything but Dave is in fact right on the patch thing. I'm also a member of that same team to who beta tests patches and numerous other games for EA. Its not as simple as a lot of people think it is. Ive played with Dave (unknowingly) in the past in closed betas for EA on hidden servers. The testing that goes into patches is pretty epic and like it or not DICE patches have a LOT of work behind them. They really do bust their asses to make it right and making a "simple" change isn't as easy as you think.

Ive personally heard a DICE developer swear at others on his team for things they have to GO BACK and fix. They take a lot of pride in their work. As for the MASS its not really broken. Its a shotgun within 15 feet. You should be dead if you get hit with it. Reayth was bragging about the MASS BEFORE the patch.......back when you were not even playing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Kurgan Im not trollin you or anything but Dave is in fact right on the patch thing. I'm also a member of that same team to who beta tests patches and numerous other games for EA. Its not as simple as a lot of people think it is. Ive played with Dave (unknowingly) in the past in closed betas for EA on hidden servers. The testing that goes into patches is pretty epic and like it or not DICE patches have a LOT of work behind them. They really do bust their asses to make it right and making a "simple" change isn't as easy as you think.



Are you reading the right posts (also not trying to sound dick like here, just I know theres been walls of text, but I been trying to convey my opinions clearly and that takes a good amount of words)? He's the one who said they could make a patch for it in minutes. I said it's been 21 days since they verified it would be fixed in the next patch, and said that they aren't going to roll out a hotfix for 1 issue, unless it's game breaking (like people can't play because it crashes). And I just said above that patching needs testing or a glitch like the M26 glitch happens, if you don't test it's easy to fix 1 problem and make another. So I'm not sure where you seen I said otherwise, I never said patching was simple at all. Conversation is below, I've been in Betas and Alpha's for many games myself, I know how patching works and seen many bad patches over the years. It's why I called him out on it being patched in minutes, sure they could through out a patch, but odds of it breaking something else are so high it isn't even worth it.



			
				Dave said:
			
		

> As far as I am concerned, if DICE really wanted to fix it, it would take a few minutes for them to make a patch. It's one weapon. But instead, they are leaving it as is for now...why? I mean, we all know that when that patch does come, it'll just be some OTHER weapon, instead of the DART.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> But as far as DICE patching a game in a few minutes, you have a very high opinion of them. DICE verified that this will be getting fixed in the next patch via Twitter , that verification that they knew (which means it obviously is a bug) was posted about by DICE 21 days ago.... So a patch within minutes obviously isn't going to happen from DICE (despite the problem, bar maybe game breaking). All they are doing is tacking this onto the list of other things that need to be fixed and pushing it to the next patch, they don't have time to hotfix for every single little problem people have.





			
				Dave said:
			
		

> Well, considering I was on the alpha and beta teams for BF2, BF2142, BFBC, BF BC2, and BF3, I'm pretty sure i know how fast DICE can have a patch. I've watched them patch servers, LIVE.
> Making a patch takes a simple line edit in the code to change weapon stats. TESTING said patch takes longer.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Point and match? I didn't think it needed to be said, but I guess it had to come from your own mouth here. Patches need to be tested, when you don't test something, you just end up breaking something else, how do you think we got this bug in the first place?



-------------------------


TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive personally heard a DICE developer swear at others on his team for things they have to GO BACK and fix. They take a lot of pride in their work. As for the MASS its not really broken. Its a shotgun within 15 feet. You should be dead if you get hit with it. Reayth was bragging about the MASS BEFORE the patch.......back when you were not even playing.


Also I played before the patch, a lot, I was playing a good month and a half before this patch landed, and I used the M26 quite a bit for a while. Above if you see I did a damage comparison of the MASS and the DART to the 870, the MASS and DART do 2x the damage of the 870 pellets, are you saying thats intentional? I have no problem with the MASS or DART close range, thats not even what this discussion has been about. I think one of my first posts on this discussion mentions 1 shotting people at 40 - 50 yards with it, thats the problem. Today me and Marine were standing about 50 yards apart when I was testing, he aimed down the sights and pegged me with a DAO-12 Buckshot it did 12% damage, I fired 1 aimed shot back at him (both standing where we were when he shot me), it hit him for 68% at the same distance, over 5 times the damage of the DAO-12 at distance using the same rounds.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2012)

well i doubt it was 50 yards, in game ppl say 50 yards but its doubtful it is,

in reality these shot guns should 1 hit ppl at around 30-40 yards and dont play the boohoo card man

seen you wielding the USAS back when that was broken and people were bitching about it lulz, yet call other people noobz for using it, just let sleeping dogs lie,  its a bug its gonna get fixed, eventually lol,


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 7, 2012)

Not to draw away the attention...but...can we get like a 500 or 600 club going?  For ppl with higher SPM? or people trying to actually play well enough to get a higher SPM?

I think Gunny is the only TPUer who is above 500....


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Not to draw away the attention...but...can we get like a 500 or 600 club going?  For ppl with higher SPM? or people trying to actually play well enough to get a higher SPM?
> 
> I think Gunny is the only TPUer who is above 500....



So you want to start a club for yourself and Gunny... Sounds lonely.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Not to draw away the attention...but...can we get like a 500 or 600 club going?  For ppl with higher SPM? or people trying to actually play well enough to get a higher SPM?
> 
> I think Gunny is the only TPUer who is above 500....



No clubs for campers, spawn killers and hackers. Sorry.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i doubt it was 50 yards, in game ppl say 50 yards but its doubtful it is,
> 
> in reality these shot guns should 1 hit ppl at around 30-40 yards and dont play the boohoo card man
> 
> seen you wielding the USAS back when that was broken and people were bitching about it lulz, yet call other people noobz for using it, just let sleeping dogs lie,  its a bug its gonna get fixed, eventually lol,



You tell me what you think that is for yardage, or that I should have killed them both with 1 shot there  (if you were either of them I could only imagine the endless bitching I would have heard from you)









And once again, you read too much into this. I'm just talking about weapon specifics, using the 870 as the control, neither of these guns should be beating that, or do you not agree with that? Remember Crazy, I play larger maps, I rarely run into people using the MASS or the DART, so it's something I rarely run across. Said this to Dave, and I'll say it to you, quote me where I made fun of anyone for using the DART or the MASS (I mean honestly, I'm sick of people putting words in my mouth here). But the Boo Hoo card coming from you is hilarious, thats all you do is cry when we play  And your response to me is always "well your the exception to the rule", usually when your ping is better than mine. And as far as the USAS, I also used the Jackhammer back when it was by far the worst shotgun in the game, and I was averaging a higher KPM with that than the USAS, so whats your point?  Also what bug did the USAS have, I don't remember any except super effective grenade or explosive rounds (I don't remember which), and I never used either of those. I used that gun at point blank like it's intended to be used, it's why when I used the Jackhammer I didn't have a problem with that either.

It sure would be nice to have a conversation about weapons. But instead I got numerous people telling me I'm insulting other players and calling them noobs, when I never did that. Or saying some other bit of information I haven't said.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2012)

I love stirring the pot its so much fun


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No clubs for campers, spawn killers and hackers. Sorry.





erocker said:


> So you want to start a club for yourself and Gunny... Sounds lonely.



The idea is actually using "teamwork" and getting people's SPM higher.  Sorry if this idea is too rash for the community....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I love stirring the pot its so much fun



You missed the last page  All you did is become the caboose of the congo train.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2012)

im well aware kurgan but you should know by now im an asshole lulz, did you REALLY think i wouldnt hop in line and poke you with the proverbial stick? i mean REALLY this is me were talking about,


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> The idea is actually using "teamwork" and getting people's SPM higher.  Sorry if this idea is too rash for the community....



Has elitist written all over it, though I see where your coming from. Maybe start a 150/250 
group while we are at it so guys like me and speedbuggy and a few others don't totally 
get are ass handed to us everytime we play against a TPUer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im well aware kurgan but you should know by now im an asshole lulz, did you REALLY think i wouldnt hop in line and poke you with the proverbial stick? i mean REALLY this is me were talking about,



I was hoping not, I wasn't really looking for any of this discussion. Like I said I was hoping it would be me saying the DART was bugged, Dave saying the MASS was too, me saying I haven't tried that but I'll have to. And that being the end of it. But it was him saying the DART wasn't bugged, then saying the MASS is, then saying he calls the MASS the DART and that he's sarcastic, then saying the whole M26 is bugged, then saying he's not responding to me even though he's quoting me, then him saying I made fun of his play style. Too much drama for what could have been a simple discussion here, I'm honestly starting to get a headache here.

I haven't insulted Dave's play style anywhere like he says I have. I'm just trying to discuss the weapons themselves here.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2012)

yea i look at it this way kurgan,

Mass isnt bugged, nor is the Dart.  instead all other weapons are bugged, lol, 

seriously the Range the Mass has non dart is lethal like it should be other shotguns should be the same, but then other weapons should be deadly to,  just the way Dice has things balanced means no matter how much we bitch about it theirs always going to be another weapon that gets borked and is exploited, it always happens,


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I was hoping not, I wasn't really looking for any of this discussion. Like I said I was hoping it would be me saying the DART was bugged, Dave saying the MASS was too, me saying I haven't tried that but I'll have to. And that being the end of it. But it was him saying the DART wasn't bugged, then saying the MASS is, then saying he calls the MASS the DART and that he's sarcastic, then saying the whole M26 is bugged, then saying he's not responding to me even though he's quoting me, then him saying I made fun of his play style. Too much drama for what could have been a simple discussion here, I'm honestly starting to get a headache here.
> 
> I haven't insulted Dave's play style anywhere like he says I have. I'm just trying to discuss the weapons themselves here.



Well Kurg as long as both of you have been on TPU you should know Dave well enough to know he just likes a good subject to argue about and he doesn't really take it as serious as it might sound and he does like to stoke the conversations just to get a rise. Shit him and Crazy go back and forth all the time. You both made a lot of valid points, but like I said earlier Dice holds the cards and all the bickering once the fun runs out isn't gonna make a difference. Go play with the G3 underslung with the mass if you want to see something that is nuts, and fun as hell. I haven't done much more then the one match, but man is was insane.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i look at it this way kurgan,
> 
> Mass isnt bugged, nor is the Dart.  instead all other weapons are bugged, lol,
> 
> seriously the Range the Mass has non dart is lethal like it should be other shotguns should be the same, but then other weapons should be deadly to,  just the way Dice has things balanced means no matter how much we bitch about it theirs always going to be another weapon that gets borked and is exploited, it always happens,



Ain't that the truth ! Like I also said earlier, I get tired of having to relearn a gun I have spent hours getting used too. Drives me nuts.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i look at it this way kurgan,
> 
> Mass isnt bugged, nor is the Dart.  instead all other weapons are bugged, lol,
> 
> seriously the Range the Mass has non dart is lethal like it should be other shotguns should be the same, but then other weapons should be deadly to,  just the way Dice has things balanced means no matter how much we bitch about it theirs always going to be another weapon that gets borked and is exploited, it always happens,



Lol yeah I seen someone else say that. And I do agree, if they made all the weapons in the game, that for sure is the kill range of a shotgun. But so many weapons are nerfed into this game (as you point out about RPM as such) that it makes them stand out. 

As far as patching and a Flavor of the Month, thats the way any game goes, played MMO's for years, happens with every patch. The main weapon I use right now is the F2000, and there's at least 5 or 6 other Assault Rifles that are supposedly better, but I'm better with it than the rest, so I could careless about those stats. FotM is FotM, there always will be one, but bugs are something that can be eliminated, thats something I can hope for. And the fact that the M26 rounds are doing the damage of the gun they are attached to, rather than their own damage, thats a bug. If you don't have the G3A3, you might be rocking with the M26 underslung on something else, but you could be doing better.



boise49ers said:


> Well Kurg as long as both of you have been on TPU you should know Dave well enough to know he just likes a good subject to argue about and he doesn't really take it as serious as it might sound and he does like to stoke the conversations just to get a rise. Shit him and Crazy go back and forth all the time. You both made a lot of valid points, but like I said earlier Dice holds the cards and all the bickering once the fun runs out isn't gonna make a difference. Go play with the G3 underslung with the mass if you want to see something that is nuts, and fun as hell. I haven't done much more then the one match, but man is was insane.



Yeah I seen Dave do that, and he seemed fine on the topic yesterday. But today he's accusing me of critiquing his play style and actually seemed insulted, but I never had done that.  I've tried oth the MASS and DART now with the G3, and it's fun for a bit, but I just find myself missing my Medpack. I might miss out on a few kills, but benefits my team and my playstyle more to have that anyways.


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't insulted Dave's play style anywhere like he says I have. I'm just trying to discuss the weapons themselves here.






Sry 1kurgan1, like I said, it's nothing personal.


The whole discussion is pretty funny. I am in no way taking any of it seriously.


----------



## Black Haru (May 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lol yeah I seen someone else say that. And I do agree, if they made all the weapons in the game, that for sure is the kill range of a shotgun. But so many weapons are nerfed into this game (as you point out about RPM as such) that it makes them stand out.
> 
> As far as patching and a Flavor of the Month, thats the way any game goes, played MMO's for years, happens with every patch. The main weapon I use right now is the F2000, and there's at least 5 or 6 other Assault Rifles that are supposedly better, but I'm better with it than the rest, so I could careless about those stats. FotM is FotM, there always will be one, but bugs are something that can be eliminated, thats something I can hope for. And the fact that the M26 rounds are doing the damage of the gun they are attached to, rather than their own damage, thats a bug. If you don't have the G3A3, you might be rocking with the M26 underslung on something else, but you could be doing better.
> 
> ...



meh, I am enjoying using dart just to piss people off (although it is very good) it's great fun, but honestly not OP (I don't  use g3 because I can't hit jack with it) I can do just as well if not better in virtually all situations with ak74m (my assault of choice) but getting a dozen dart kills on alex in a round is just too fun.



G8tr why u no include me! I want a higher spm!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 7, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> G8r why u no include me! I want a higher spm!



I'm not trying to be exclusive...the idea is to get a group of ppl together to push SPM together.  Hence why everyone who is trying to "bash" me is just being a fucktard that didn't read my post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> The idea is actually using "teamwork" and getting people's SPM higher.  Sorry if this idea is too rash for the community....



Sorry forgot to add stat padders also. Lots of teamwork there.


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I'm not trying to be exclusive...the idea is to get a group of ppl together to push SPM together.  Hence why everyone who is trying to "bash" me is just being a fucktard that didn't read my post.



Man what's up with TPU'ers lately. Has everyone 
got so serious they can't take a little ribbing anymore. 
Is it the huge Moon ?   So sorry


----------



## MT Alex (May 7, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> meh, I am enjoying using dart just to piss people off (although it is very good) it's great fun, but honestly not OP (I don't  use g3 because I can't hit jack with it) I can do just as well if not better in virtually all situations with ak74m (my assault of choice)* but getting a dozen dart kills on alex in a round is just too fun.*
> 
> 
> G8tr why u no include me! I want a higher spm!



Say now!  I'm pretty sure it was only ten or eleven, but it was hard to keep track

You took the "Kill Me" trophy from Rad_Ed, his record was seven, if I remember right.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Man what's up with TPU'ers lately. Has everyone
> got so serious they can't take a little ribbing anymore.
> Is it the huge Moon ?   So sorry



I hope that everyone in California drowns.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I hope that everyone in California drowns.



You mean my whole family??!?!


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I hope that everyone in California drowns.



Well if you can wait until August I can 
be there and drown with them and my
whole Idaho family will be there too.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Well if you can wait until August I can
> be there and drown with them and my
> whole Idaho family will be there too.



Deal?


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Deal?



I am a little confused on what has you so pissed
I said I could see where you were coming 
from with your idea and threw out my own. 
Oh well 
Here is what I took from your post about it. You were asking for opinions I thought. I suck ass at the game, 
but come to have fun. When it isn't fun then I'll be done with it. Your idea would put me and others that don't dominate at an even 
worse disadvantage and make it not even worth getting on a server with the guys I game with. Can you even see that point of view ?
3/4 of the time I can't even get on a TPU squad any way because I come in late and they are all filled, but I stick around a bit just to
play and listen to all the crazy shit going on. If that is what you want to do go for it and I hope it works out for you. I'll just find others like I said 
that are closer to my playing ability and no harm done. Sorry if I or others pissed you off, but think about what negative responses you may get before 
forming it as a question and putting it out there for feedback. You may not like all the answers you get to your questions. Later G8tr !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Sry 1kurgan1, like I said, it's nothing personal.
> 
> The whole discussion is pretty funny. I am in no way taking any of it seriously.



 It's all good.



ChaoticG8R said:


> I'm not trying to be exclusive...the idea is to get a group of ppl together to push SPM together.  Hence why everyone who is trying to "bash" me is just being a fucktard that didn't read my post.



People were hating because the original post made it sound like the group you are looking for needs to be over 500 SPM as of right now. I think theres a few here that could be 500 SPM playes, but map selection and server size play such a big roll in SPM in BF3 it's a bit sad. You can pick out heavy Metro/Bazar players vs others, those maps are just so night and day difference, so much more healing, revives, and ammo to be given out because of tight knit groups of players, and far higher KPM on those maps too (also because of tight knit groups of players, and less traveling distance between flags). I normally play 32P Large maps, so people are not as common, not as grouped, and I get far less heal/revive points than if I camped a corner on 64P Metro. Me and Ufgy did a 2 week stretch of 48P Bazar and the numbers speak for themselves.







Reds SPM Yellow is KPM, you can see my previous levels a bit on the left, then the 2 weeks I hit Grand Bazar 48P, SPM sky rocketed, and so did KPM. Then you can see it go completely flat as I returned to 32P Large maps again. I can't say for sure that would work for everyone here, but in general, there's maps that are just better for SPM, so it's a good bench mark (SPM), but has to be used within reason. 

Beyond that, I would be up for something like that, but I work graveyards weekends when most people are playing, so wouldn't work out too much.



boise49ers said:


> Man what's up with TPU'ers lately. Has everyone
> got so serious they can't take a little ribbing anymore.
> Is it the huge Moon ?   So sorry



Thats it Idaho, you have just made the list.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2012)

I think some people need to get out of the house and fire off some real rounds down at the range or something. 

Kurgan.. That's by far the best Steve Buscemi clip ever.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 7, 2012)

Why don't they just make all the weapons like real life I.e. yeah, machine guns and sniper rifles would be powerful as fuck, but they should also feel as big and bulky as they do in real life. Think about it, why can I change directions as fast with a 5ft long sniper rifle as I can with a pistol? And why is it so quick and easy to draw a lmg with 200 rounds that weighs a ton... if they incorporated more realism into the weapons, imo, it would be fairer. Mind you, its still a long way better than mw3 weapons. 

That's my $0.02 anyway.


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats it Idaho, you have just made the list.



Damn it now I'm on 2 hit's lists



erocker said:


> I think some people need to get out of the house and fire off some real rounds down at the range or something.
> 
> Kurgan.. That's by far the best Steve Buscemi clip ever.



I was telling my son that last weekend. I have 3 boxes of 7mm rounds. 
Time to go kill something.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 7, 2012)

Maintenance coming up on the 8th of May

By: zh1nt0 Posted: 2 hours ago

We will perform some backend maintenance tomorrow at 9am UTC to 10am UTC, and therefore online gameplay for PC will be down.
 Also, during this downtime we will also do maintenance on Battlelog which will affect log-ins there as well.

We expect this downtime to improve stability and online connectivity to the game.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 7, 2012)

Zh1nt0 taking questions on Reddit.  Post yours.


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Why don't they just make all the weapons like real life I.e. yeah, machine guns and sniper rifles would be powerful as fuck, but they should also feel as big and bulky as they do in real life. Think about it, why can I change directions as fast with a 5ft long sniper rifle as I can with a pistol? And why is it so quick and easy to draw a lmg with 200 rounds that weighs a ton... if they incorporated more realism into the weapons, imo, it would be fairer. Mind you, its still a long way better than mw3 weapons.
> 
> That's my $0.02 anyway.



I agree. I find myself switching to pistol or knife when running, looking for extra run speed already.


Unfortunately, it doesn't work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I agree. I find myself switching to pistol or knife when running, looking for extra run speed already.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't work.



But we jump like jack rabbits!


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But we jump like jack rabbits!



...while blasting buckshot in all directions!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ...while blasting buckshot in all directions!!!



Why did the "Team Rocket" oath just come to mind?


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2012)

uh....no reason. Remind me to sew your fingers together later, will ya?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2012)

Well the dart has gotten me in trouble yesterday when I was showing my sister. I got banned from three of my favorite servers  I guess that serves me right for telling the admin to "FUCK OFF" when he said stop using the dart...


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

*Damn it !*



brandonwh64 said:


> Well the dart has gotten me in trouble yesterday when I was showing my sister. I got banned from three of my favorite servers  I guess that serves me right for telling the admin to "FUCK OFF" when he said stop using the dart...



What if aren't actually using the dart, but the M26 underslung on the G3 ? 
I know the answer, but just thought I'd throw it out there. I'm gonna get some mass kills 
before everyone bans it. By the way Heavy barrel and red dot = Insane !


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2012)

All BF3 publication that was created by reayth has been taken down. If anyone has any questions about this change, please contact Mail man.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> All BF3 publication that was created by reayth has been taken down. If anyone has any questions about this change, please contact Mail man.



Thanks. Basically what happen is a site has taken our art and claimed to be the creators. This "rouge" site makes revenue off of ads and the art is generating income. Its bad enough they used the art without permission to make money. But whats really bothersome is they have TAKEN CREDIT for it. That art is for the BF3 clubhouse and people who love BF3 to use IN GOOD FAITH and without profit.

New smaller art will be back up soon. Just need to get these people to play ball first. This is why copyright laws exist people.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2012)

sue em mailman, blast their asses back to the stoneage


----------



## Black Haru (May 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thanks. Basically what happen is a site has taken our art and claimed to be the creators. This "rouge" site makes revenue off of ads and the art is generating income. Its bad enough they used the art without permission to make money. But whats really bothersome is they have TAKEN CREDIT for it. That art is for the BF3 clubhouse and people who love BF3 to use IN GOOD FAITH and without profit.
> 
> New smaller art will be back up soon. Just need to get these people to play ball first. This is why copyright laws exist people.



there was TPU in that art, on the small logo; would it be possible for Wiz do threaten something since he has legal ownership of TPU?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 7, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> sue em mailman, blast their asses back to the stoneage



do it mailman!


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thanks. Basically what happen is a site has taken our art and claimed to be the creators. This "rouge" site makes revenue off of ads and the art is generating income. Its bad enough they used the art without permission to make money. But whats really bothersome is they have TAKEN CREDIT for it. That art is for the BF3 clubhouse and people who love BF3 to use IN GOOD FAITH and without profit.
> 
> New smaller art will be back up soon. Just need to get these people to play ball first. This is why copyright laws exist people.



Is this the same art on Battlelog which is still up on the Platoons ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

A letter was sent. If they take it down that will be that. If they wanna be jerks it will go that way. However I dont even think they know what they did yet. It was subbmitted to them. Once they know (and we know for sure) its in violation they will take it down.



boise49ers said:


> Is this the same art on Battlelog which is still up on the Platoons ?



Its Reayths painting of my logo.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A letter was sent. If they take it down that will be that. If they wanna be jerks it will go that way. However I dont even think they know what they did yet. It was subbmitted to them. Once they know (and we know for sure) its in violation they will take it down.
> 
> 
> 
> Its Reayths painting of my logo.



lets do a big TPU vs these other jerks battle on BF3 and if we win a 1000 ticket round we get it haha! if not we still get it and they can go die.


----------



## REAYTH (May 7, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> there was TPU in that art, on the small logo; would it be possible for Wiz do threaten something since he has legal ownership of TPU?



http://bf3stats.com/graphics#start_3180

TPU  was across the top they covered that and left it on the badge and my sig is at the right still I don't see how they are making money it is a free DL who knows


----------



## REAYTH (May 7, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> lets do a big TPU vs these other jerks battle on BF3 and if we win a 1000 ticket round we get it haha! if not we still get it and they can go die.



ur  so precious


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> http://bf3stats.com/graphics#start_3180
> 
> TPU  was across the top they covered that and left it on the badge and my sig is at the right still I don't see how they are making money it is a free DL who knows



Ads. Every time that's linked to a forum someone clicks on it and it redirects to their server it produces revenue to BF3 stats. That's not even the issue. Its the principle.


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2012)

Ha. At least they left your sig on it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2012)

DMCA complaint and make it rain bad days for anyone who dares use the logo


----------



## Lionheart (May 7, 2012)

Anyone picking up the COD DLC for this, oh shit I meant the Close quarters DLC when it's released?

Judging by the trailers it looks fun as hell but looks like a spam fest


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Anyone picking up the COD DLC for this, oh shit I meant the Close quarters DLC when it's released?
> 
> Judging by the trailers it looks fun as hell but looks like a spam fest



This is just for the CoD fans. But yeah Im buying it. Its DICE. I support them no matter what right now.


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Anyone picking up the COD DLC for this, oh shit I meant the Close quarters DLC when it's released?
> 
> Judging by the trailers it looks fun as hell but looks like a spam fest



Probably most of us, mainly for the unlocks, but who knows it could end up fun. 
I like TDM too if in the right mood. Close Quarters Conquest sounds like a reach
,but again who knows.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Anyone picking up the COD DLC for this, oh shit I meant the Close quarters DLC when it's released?
> 
> Judging by the trailers it looks fun as hell but looks like a spam fest



Can't be any worse than Metro. Might actually be some fun, kind of sick of the infantry maps all being hallway based with limited routes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 7, 2012)

I will be getting CQ mauinly for the unlocks and it will be fun. Itll be like CoD, but itll have Battlefields gameplay(Team work, guns that have recoil, etc)


----------



## Lionheart (May 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is just for the CoD fans. But yeah Im buying it. Its DICE. I support them no matter what right now.



Kool kool, Yeah I support DICE also, just not EA



boise49ers said:


> Probably most of us, mainly for the unlocks, but who knows it could end up fun.
> I like TDM too if in the right mood. Close Quarters Conquest sounds like a reach
> ,but again who knows.



Yeah well said, I can see myself enjoying it while at the same time raging like a 12yr COD player



1Kurgan1 said:


> Can't be any worse than Metro. Might actually be some fun, kind of sick of the infantry maps all being hallway based with limited routes.



Lmao Omg Metro 64 player makes me laugh, the king of spamming maps. I love to go rambo on that map, take as many fools with me then die I leveled up and unlocked alot of guns pretty quickly on that map



nvidiaintelftw said:


> I will be getting CQ mauinly for the unlocks and it will be fun. Itll be like CoD, but itll have Battlefields gameplay(Team work, guns that have recoil, etc)



Yeah seems like everyone wants the unlocks, I wonder if there will be a AA12 + incendiary rounds unlock

Cod with BF3 gameplay, now that can be fun


----------



## boise49ers (May 8, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Cod with BF3 gameplay, now that can be fun



TDM is close already ! Just running and gunning. No armor to deal with.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 8, 2012)

Best error ever?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 8, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Best error ever?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/Capture058.jpg



Welcome to my world. That the first time youve seen that? Ive only seen it 3 times today, a new low.


----------



## boise49ers (May 8, 2012)

I assume from what I read the fix today is just for connection 
and server issues. After this update can we get some feedback 
if that was all that was done. Thanks

Wow went to the link on the update. Horrible feedback for the last update. Crashes, Lag, losing stats.
Keeping my fingers crossed they will have it worked out by tonight. I want to do some Mass ass whoopin !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 8, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I assume from what I read the fix today is just for connection
> and server issues. After this update can we get some feedback
> if that was all that was done. Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Mayo (May 8, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Welcome to my world. That the first time youve seen that? Ive only seen it 3 times today, a new low.



Me, every day!

Also had a great game the other day 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31126928/1/287315326/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 8, 2012)

anyone up for some rounds right now? I wanna try out my new mouse.


----------



## XNine (May 9, 2012)

Ya know, last night really, really pissed me off.  Some douche was sitting in a tank on the runway making us veer into buildings... then claimed he was an admin and would ban me... of course he was full of crap, but why would you do something like that?

Greifing piece of crap... I hope his CPU melts and burns his house down.


----------



## boise49ers (May 9, 2012)

Well I didn't get any MAS ass tonight, and the server update was total FAIL, but I had fun. 
DICE please get yo shit together. Love the game, but getting ill playing the game isn't enjoyable.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2012)

XNine said:


> Ya know, last night really, really pissed me off.  Some douche was sitting in a tank on the runway making us veer into buildings... then claimed he was an admin and would ban me... of course he was full of crap, but why would you do something like that?
> 
> Greifing piece of crap... I hope his CPU melts and burns his house down.



What server was that so I can stay away...
That really sucks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2012)

XNine said:


> Ya know, last night really, really pissed me off.  Some douche was sitting in a tank on the runway making us veer into buildings... then claimed he was an admin and would ban me... of course he was full of crap, but why would you do something like that?
> 
> Greifing piece of crap... I hope his CPU melts and burns his house down.



I love fake Admins, they make me laugh (until they are real, sometimes, but then I usually laugh too). One day me and Marineborn where playing some 32 man SQDM, we had played like 5 or 6 rounds and people had been using the Tank, no one ever commented on it, we used it some, other Squads used it some, no one seemed to care. Then on our last round a guy joins and says "NO TANK, I'm an Admin, I'll Ban!". I called his bluff, mostly because it was a 24/7 SQDM and the server spammed it's rules and that wasn't one of them. He kept threatening me for a few more minutes as I drove around, I got a few of "This is your final warning!". I just kept laughing and going about my business and he finally folded and admitted he wasn't an Admin. Made for some great laughs, then he wrote a bunch of depressed comments about SQDM and Tank usage.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 9, 2012)

great news! Logitech is replacing my G5 with  a G500 !! Soon my playing will get better guys. Then I will be able to better support you on the battlefield.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> great news! Logitech is replacing my G5 with  a G500 !! Soon my playing will get better guys. Then I will be able to better support you on the battlefield.



Oh thank G-D! We can ride in the transport chopper again.......with footage!


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2012)

I'd love to see a "transport" chopper with a pilot operated front gun, two side gunners and a rear gunner.. and one more spot for and engineer. Of course they would make easy targets, but they would be awfully fun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'd love to see a "transport" chopper with a pilot operated front gun, two side gunners and a rear gunner.. and one more spot for and engineer. Of course they would make easy targets, but they would be awfully fun.



Kinda like a Chinook minus the front gun? That would be sick!


----------



## boise49ers (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Kinda like a Chinook minus the front gun? That would be sick!



What would be sick, is be the dude that shoots it down and gets 5 kills.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> What would be sick, is be the dude that shoots it down and gets 5 kills.



Thats no worse then what we have now with the Huey.

A Chinook can do LAV lifts! How awesome would that be!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> What would be sick, is be the dude that shoots it down and gets 5 kills.



Like me and the jack hammer VS little bird and black hawks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Like me and the jack hammer VS little bird and black hawks



If you could knock out a Chinook with the Jack Hammer you would control day, night, time AND space!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you could knock out a Chinook with the Jack Hammer you would control day, night, time AND space!



I took out the US support chopper on firestorm the other day and killed 4 people HAHAHHA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I took out the US support chopper on firestorm the other day and killed 4 people HAHAHHA



Yeah but thats not a Chinook.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but thats not a Chinook.



no it is not...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2012)

they should put a chinook in BF3 that would be awesome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> they should put a chinook in BF3 that would be awesome!



I agree, It should be big enough to carry a tank or AA to different locations on the map


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I agree, It should be big enough to carry a tank or AA to different locations on the map



It would add a whole new element to the gameplay indeed. They are faster then Apaches!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It would add a whole new element to the gameplay indeed. They are faster then Apaches!



Imagine one air drop a tank into enemy flags HAHAHA or put AA's on hill tops....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Imagine one air drop a tank into enemy flags HAHAHA or put AA's on hill tops....



they should put them in Armored Kill DLC!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Imagine one air drop a tank into enemy flags HAHAHA or put AA's on hill tops....



Just thinking of the RPG's those things can take and still stay airborne. Turn it into a gunship and its insane!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just thinking of the RPG's those things can take and still stay airborne. Turn it into a gunship and its insane!



They should add 155mm cannons to it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> They should add 155mm cannons to it



why not just add some AC 130s lol! For some real air warfare! It would be so sick to pilot those!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WttpWwcSjy4


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## erocker (May 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/AC-130H_Spectre_jettisons_flares.jpg



I wish. If only the maps were much... much larger.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> I wish. If only the maps were much... much larger.



Armored Kill is suppose to have HUGE MAPS. bigger then anything in a BF game.


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Armored Kill is suppose to have HUGE MAPS. bigger then anything in a BF game.



Yes, I'm sure we all know that. Still, probablly not large enough for one of those monsters to be flying around.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, I'm sure we all know that. Still, probablly not large enough for one of those monsters to be flying around.



we can only hope. It would be so bad ass!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> I wish. If only the maps were much... much larger.



Dragon Valley was large enough. If they are that size then yeah!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2012)

oh man mailam Chinook would be awesome i can see it now pick up my Tank and as you fly me around i shoot shit with the main barrel use the CITV + Guided rockets fly fucking fortress bro for realz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh man mailam Chinook would be awesome i can see it now pick up my Tank and as you fly me around i shoot shit with the main barrel use the CITV + Guided rockets fly fucking fortress bro for realz



A-Team style!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2012)

hellz yea


----------



## DannibusX (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A-Team style!



and now the theme is stuck in my head


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

OK guys, you can come back down to earth now..no AC-30's for you, methinks!


(FYI AC-30 is a guitar amp )


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OK guys, you can come back down to earth now..no AC-30's for you, methinks!
> 
> 
> (FYI AC-30 is a guitar amp )



You mean a AC-*1*30?


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You mean a AC-*1*30?



NO, I meant what i posted, including the explanation.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

I see Erocker flying a AC-130 dressed like Jeff Goldblum in Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I see Erocker flying a AC-130 dressed like Jeff Goldblum in Buckaroo Banzai



Or perhaps like this:


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I see Erocker flying a AC-130 dressed like Jeff Goldblum in Buckaroo Banzai



GET OUT OF MY MIND!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Or perhaps like this:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47004&stc=1&d=1336598079



Autopilot FTW!


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

ottopilot.


pic changed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A-Team style!



minus of coarse the fact that the cannon firing would probably knock the chinook out of the air from the recoil. I still think the ability to "quick rope" from a transport would be a good addition as well as the blackhawk coming back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> minus of coarse the fact that the cannon firing would probably knock the chinook out of the air from the recoil. I still think the ability to "quick rope" from a transport would be a good addition as well as the blackhawk coming back.



The Blackhawk is crap.


----------



## boise49ers (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you could knock out a Chinook with the Jack Hammer you would control day, night, time AND space!



I seen one blow up in 1974 on the Hill above my hometown. We were having a Garage sell for the explorer scouts AKA  Vallejo Fire Cadet program when we heard a god awful squealing screeching sound and look over at Interstate 80 that comes down into my hometown when it blew up. It was a pretty small fireball and HUGE Black Mushroom smoke cloud. Being the Cities Cadets and more less witnessing it we got to go up and help. We got to help mark remains for investigators. They had to close the Interstate because 2 or 3 of the Marines were splattered all over the Center divide. Smelly, Ready to upchuck for the first half hour, then they pulled us off the job as soon as the Marine's showed up and lost their minds. They were pissed we were even let in the Perimeter. I was pretty relieved they sent us on our way to tell you the truth. I still see the body parts in my head. One of pilots helmets had half a head in it, One boot had the leg and foot still attached. The intestines of the ones that hit the center divider were all over the guard rails that run along the divide. Who was the dumbass that took us up there ? My Dad ! He started the program and there were no rules then. We used to ride in City Fire Trucks and help fight fires too. Awesome experiences, but could you imagine trying to pull those things in today's politically correct world ? 

Only Info I can find on it right here.
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bb-1974-military-helicopter-crash-photo-vallejo


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The Blackhawk is crap.



why? what transport besides the venom is better? The blackhawk has been around for awhile now. Maybe it blows in game like on BC2.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 10, 2012)

is battlelog down?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I seen one blow up in 1974 on the Hill above my hometown. We were having a Garage sell for the explorer scouts AKA  Vallejo Fire Cadet program when we heard a god awful squealing screeching sound and look over at Interstate 80 that comes down into my hometown when it blew up. It was a pretty small fireball and HUGE Black Mushroom smoke cloud. Being the Cities Cadets and more less witnessing it we got to go up and help. We got to help mark remains for investigators. They had to close the Interstate because 2 or 3 of the Marines were splattered all over the Center divide. Smelly, Ready to upchuck for the first half hour, then they pulled us off the job as soon as the Marine's showed up and lost their minds. They were pissed we were even let in the Perimeter. I was pretty relieved they sent us on our way to tell you the truth. I still see the body parts in my head. One of pilots helmets had half a head in it, One boot had the leg and foot still attached. The intestines of the ones that hit the center divider were all over the guard rails that run along the divide. Who was the dumbass that took us up there ? My Dad ! He started the program and there were no rules then. We used to ride in City Fire Trucks and help fight fires too. Awesome experiences, but could you imagine trying to pull those things in today's politically correct world ?
> 
> Only Info I can find on it right here.
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bb-1974-military-helicopter-crash-photo-vallejo



Wow what a sight. But looking at that picture did make me laugh, doubt there will be a day when you see people on horseback show up at scenes like that ever again


----------



## boise49ers (May 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow what a sight. But looking at that picture did make me laugh, doubt there will be a day when you see people on horseback show up at scenes like that ever again



That is Borges ranch. Most of their property is now homes. I went to school with the kids.
We got arrested in Jr. High for rolling down the hill on the other side of the freeway in his oat feed. 
Had race riots at school so we played hooky and went up into the Ranch and didn't even think about 
what we were doing. 10 of us. That is actually only half the wreckage. It split in two and the other 
half was further south.
9 guys died, 6 reservist and 3 crew.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 10, 2012)

Anyone else get this email from Monday?
Wow wrong link....uhm try this...


Tell us why we haven't seen you on the battlefield. Take the survey.
	If you are having trouble viewing this email, please click here

Battlefield 3

WEIGH IN ON THE WAR

You have an opinion on Battlefield 3™. And we're listening. Your feedback will help shape the future of the game. Take the Survey >https://www.surveymonkey.com/Battlefield3CAT?om_u=2256006586&om_i=_BPqbcGB8f2x4y8


EA 	DICE 	Frostbite 2 	Facebook 	Twitter 	YouTube 		ESRB


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

I do not like telling this story but I will in the sake of idaho's I will...

When I was in iraq we were pulling QRF relief for another platoon one night when we get a frantic call around 2AM about two black hawks going down. First thing that came to our minds were they were attacked so we go out full patrol. Upon arrival it was clear they had ran into each other and it was a gruesome site! We had to look for bodies (11 total) in pitch darkness with out NOD's (Night vision). A friend of mine that was in my platoon was helping me when while he was walking close to me he tripped and fell. He turn over to find he had tripped over a fallen soldier that was in the wreck and there was so much carnage to fathom  Sometimes I sit and think about those poor soldier family's and wished it could have been different for them. They never figured out how they crashed into each other.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> They never figured out how they crashed into each other.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky was flying one?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Killer_Rubber_Ducky was flying one?



I hope not..... but he would not be here if he was


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hope not..... but he would not be here if he was



Sure he would.......as a matter of fact him being thrown from a falling Blackhawk would explain a lot.


----------



## caleb (May 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> why? what transport besides the venom is better? The blackhawk has been around for awhile now. Maybe it blows in game like on BC2.



Blackhawk blows in BC2 ?!?!!!? OMFG WTF ?!?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sure he would.......as a matter of fact him being thrown from a falling Blackhawk would explain a lot.



Hmmm you maybe onto something!


----------



## boise49ers (May 10, 2012)

GTX 670 tears the 7950 HD up on Battlefield. I'm going Green 
Same price range they are saying too. That is cool to because AMD's 
look like crap on my 55" and my GTX 460 looks great. 

Yeah Brandon those type images never leave yuh that is for sure. 
The sight or the smell. 

Yep they are on Newegg now for $399 and free shipping. Next week 4 sure !


----------



## ufgy20 (May 10, 2012)

So i was talking with Reayth last night about how i got some footage of him face stabbing me. i guess taking my tags is not enough he also takes some of my ammo. what a cheating hacker!





also in the pre knifing event he attempts to trim my beard before he takes my ammo


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2012)

For all M26 MASS whiners


----------



## ufgy20 (May 10, 2012)

it took that server into the second game 900 tickets in with 60 kills before i got banned. that heretic was so mad lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> it took that server into the second game 900 tickets in with 60 kills before i got banned. that heretic was so mad lol



You got the footage of me stabbing you?


----------



## ufgy20 (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You got the footage of me stabbing you?



I have roughly 40 hours of recorded footage to go through. im sure i got at least two good ones  ill let you know when i catch up to my files


----------



## boise49ers (May 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> For all M26 MASS whiners
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e294/tazzboy77/Misc/butthurt_form_display.jpg




I love the thing. On TDM every one is running it, 
so it boils down to who faster on the draw. I may 
have to play a couple rounds of TDM tonight just
to get a star


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2012)

Look at that score and those awards made them look like chumps me and Dave took it to them, sadly the rest of are team were losers who couldnt hold objectives so we still lost. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31486784/1/335435596/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Look at that score and those awards made them look like chumps me and Dave took it to them, sadly the rest of are team were losers who couldnt hold objectives so we still lost.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31486784/1/335435596/
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120510/BF3.jpg



Hacks.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2012)

Last night I very much enjoyed listening to the screams of horror from TPU's BF3 players on Teamspeak while watching Man Vs. Wild on Netflix. Good times!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> Last night I very much enjoyed listening to the screams of horror from TPU's BF3 players on Teamspeak while watching Man Vs. Wild on Netflix. Good times!



Dunno why but the game was pissing me off. I felt like punching the monitor. Staying sober is tougher then I thought.


----------



## cadaveca (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno why but the game was pissing me off. I felt like punching the monitor. Staying sober is tougher then I thought.



Meh, Emo is as Emo does.











crazyeyesreaper said:


> Look at that score and those awards made them look like chumps me and Dave took it to them, sadly the rest of are team were losers who couldnt hold objectives so we still lost.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31486784/1/335435596/
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120510/BF3.jpg



Sad thing is that even with the good scores, we lost the round.


----------



## boise49ers (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno why but the game was pissing me off. I felt like punching the monitor. Staying sober is tougher then I thought.



I did it for 15 years. Hated it


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 10, 2012)

In the latest episode of “Inside DICE”, Alan Kertz answers your tweeted questions on balancing and more:  Inside DICE: Tweets from the Battlefield



> _Alan Kertz is the Core Gameplay Designer behind a lot of great in-depth blog posts published here at the Battlefield Blog. In this episode of “Inside DICE”, he takes a handful of your most tweeted questions and answers them personally._
> 
> Keep the questions coming here on the blog (or send them to @battlefield) and we’ll do more round-ups like this. Now let’s dig into the questions and some answers we think you will find illuminating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 10, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Staying sober is tougher then I thought.



Ain't that the freakin' truth...especially here in London. Anyone miss me yet? 

I got engaged at Stonehenge today and ate breakfast at an 800-year-old Pub, for the record. Life could definetly be worse...

(though as much as ancient architecture impresses...between me and ya'll the highlights so far have definitely been the Churchill War Cabinet Rooms and the cop outside Buckingham Palace with a sweet holo-scoped, tac-lit MP5)


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2012)

Ah, the pride of TPU, 1 vs 1:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ah, the pride of TPU, 1 vs 1:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47027&stc=1&d=1336694221



Gettin that unlock for arming MCOM stations


----------



## boise49ers (May 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ain't that the freakin' truth...especially here in London. Anyone miss me yet?
> 
> I got engaged at Stonehenge today and ate breakfast at an 800-year-old Pub, for the record. Life could definetly be worse...
> 
> (though as much as ancient architecture impresses...between me and ya'll the highlights so far have definitely been the Churchill War Cabinet Rooms and the cop outside Buckingham Palace with a sweet holo-scoped, tac-lit MP5)



Nice , Have fun buddy !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2012)

As usual, Idaho, despite your penchant for drunkeness on crappy beer--you are a class act. 

Thanks.


----------



## boise49ers (May 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As usual, Idaho, despite your penchant for drunkeness on crappy beer--you are a class act.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## MT Alex (May 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ain't that the freakin' truth...especially here in London. Anyone miss me yet?
> 
> *I got engaged* at Stonehenge today and ate breakfast at an 800-year-old Pub, for the record. Life could definetly be worse...



I almost breezed right by that part, Congratulations!!


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ain't that the freakin' truth...especially here in London. Anyone miss me yet?
> 
> I got engaged at Stonehenge today and ate breakfast at an 800-year-old Pub, for the record. Life could definetly be worse...
> 
> (though as much as ancient architecture impresses...between me and ya'll the highlights so far have definitely been the Churchill War Cabinet Rooms and the cop outside Buckingham Palace with a sweet holo-scoped, tac-lit MP5)



Cool beans! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 11, 2012)

If you missed Teamspeak tonight, here is the recap:










OUCH YOU CRUNCHED ME


----------



## boise49ers (May 11, 2012)

What's the best free driver sweep software.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> What's the best free driver sweep software.



none. they fuck up more than they fix, just dont use them. the people who swear by them need them, because previous uses fucked up their OS. note that these people are the same ones who always rant about fucked up drivers that refuse to intall/update, and how they need to keep their old ones.

(and then they change video card teams, rant about how the company they had has broken their new video cards drivers, format and reinstall OS, and rant about how great the other teams drivers are)


----------



## boise49ers (May 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> none. they fuck up more than they fix, just dont use them. the people who swear by them need them, because previous uses fucked up their OS. note that these people are the same ones who always rant about fucked up drivers that refuse to intall/update, and how they need to keep their old ones.
> 
> (and then they change video card teams, rant about how the company they had has broken their new video cards drivers, format and reinstall OS, and rant about how great the other teams drivers are)



OK I am going Nvidia next week and never had a Nvidia Card in this machine, so just uninstall all my ATI stuff first then add the new card and new driver ? I just know on my back up gamer it had an ATI and wouldn't even recognize the Nvidia card until I did a driver sweep. I'll try it the simple way first. Have you checked out the GTX 670 BF3 benchmarks yet ? I'm pretty impressed from what I've seen so far. I think I'll get the Gigabyte OC version.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> none. they fuck up more than they fix, just dont use them. the people who swear by them need them, because previous uses fucked up their OS. note that these people are the same ones who always rant about fucked up drivers that refuse to intall/update, and how they need to keep their old ones.
> 
> (and then they change video card teams, rant about how the company they had has broken their new video cards drivers, format and reinstall OS, and rant about how great the other teams drivers are)



im not to sure about that. Driver Sweeper has always fixed driver issues ive had. Especially with stuff in BF3.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> OK I am going Nvidia next week and never had a Nvidia Card in this machine, so just uninstall all my ATI stuff first then add the new card and new driver ? I just know on my back up gamer it had an ATI and wouldn't even recognize the Nvidia card until I did a driver sweep. I'll try it the simple way first. Have you checked out the GTX 670 BF3 benchmarks yet ? I'm pretty impressed from what I've seen so far. I think I'll get the Gigabyte OC version.



my crossfire makes me happy, so i havent kept up with current gen hardware.


and yes, uninstall, shut down, new hardware, power up, new drivers. works every time for me. i've ran ATI and nvidia in the same machine without uninstalling drivers as well, without problems (except their control panels often crashed/errored at startup, looking for hardware that wasnt there)


----------



## Jetster (May 11, 2012)

I can vouch for Mussels. Ive never used a driver sweeper and I don't have driver problems


----------



## erixx (May 11, 2012)

I have an old driver sweeper (Nasty File Remover) that works fine (never cared to update it), it searches and gives you a log (but you have to read it! LOL) with the proposed deletions, contrary to the Norton "Utilities" and Cleansweep software in the ninities, it has never caused problems, only solved them : )
And... all software leaves traces.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 11, 2012)

When reinstalling will I have to download the newest patch? Or all leading up to..?

My Origin is Nuurve btw


----------



## erixx (May 11, 2012)

IIRC, you will get 1 updated installation download.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 11, 2012)

Battlefieldo.com - New DLC, Content Service, and Double XP Weekend



> We've got some exclusive (unofficial, but from a very reliable source) news and some new dates for you all. It looks like EA/DICE is rolling out a premium content service, and are also planning to drop 5th expansion after their previously announced End Game DLC. In addition, there will be a DOUBLE XP WEEKEND this weekend, May 12th - 14th!
> 
> *Battlefield Premium : June 4th*
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield%u2122 Premium will land you a number of content drops with unique in-game items not available anywhere else. First out is the one-of-a-kind Premium knife and black dog tag, plus a set of soldier camos, weapon camos, dog tags and Assignments that will make sure you stand out and get more personalization options



F**king crap! :shadedshu



boise49ers said:


> What's the best free driver sweep software.



Follow this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> f**king crap! :shadedshu



+1

I mean really. My life cannot take much more of this BS before I just scrap gaming. F$#king sick of this BS. Call me emo or whatever but really F#@K THIS.


----------



## MT Alex (May 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> F**king crap! :shadedshu





TheMailMan78 said:


> +1
> 
> I mean really. My life cannot take much more of this BS before I just scrap gaming. Fucking sick of this bullshit. Call me emo or whatever but really FUCK THIS.



+100
Looks like EA has infected the brains over at DICE.  I guess I should start spending more time feeding the horse and less playing BF3.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 11, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo.com - New DLC, Content Service, and Double XP Weekend



So I guess *August 2012: Bonus Content* is just new "Battlefield Premium content"?

Dammit.


----------



## erixx (May 11, 2012)

hey Mailman!


.....


Emo! 

But...!

Me too! BS!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 11, 2012)

yeah this is BS screw EA, they have ruined DICE. gun camos? soldier camos? new knife, that will probably be some sort of special god knife that will allow Orhan to knife us even without hacks???? 

Hopefully DICE just makes it all cosmetic.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 11, 2012)

Suggest everyone take flight and let EA know about the sadness this has caused. I'll be looking for a thread on their forums to post in, for now, writing them a mild hate message on twitter.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Suggest everyone take flight and let EA know about the sadness this has caused. I'll be looking for a thread on their forums to post in, for now, writing them a mild hate message on twitter.



If you find a thread on the forums post it here please. I'm gonna troll DICE until they ban me.........or give me a job.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 11, 2012)

guys is that true, i hear next two days DICE give everyone an bonce which is double the score every score only from 12-14, so that's mean start it in next few hours.


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2012)

I am so glad Diablo III comes on in a few days, won't have much reason to play BF3 then.


----------



## boise49ers (May 11, 2012)

Fucking Douche Bags ! Wow double score for 2 days, they are so 
generous to us that have had it since day fucking one
Also to add to my frustration, I don't get paid until Monday and
the GTX 670's are going like crazy, I'll be very lucky if there are 
any left by Monday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I am so glad Diablo III comes on in a few days, won't have much reason to play BF3 then.



Wished I would have preordered this game last year when it was around 20$


----------



## mastrdrver (May 12, 2012)

I love this series.


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I love this series.



That is a great series


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I love this series.



yup that is me 100% true story bro thats how i play BF3


----------



## boise49ers (May 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup that is me 100% true story bro thats how i play BF3



Shit, I thought the Noob guy kind of sounds like 
Brandon when he has a few to many


----------



## mastrdrver (May 12, 2012)

I'm curious to how many on TPU prefer hardcore over normal gameplay mode?

I've played normal a handful of times, but I always find myself going back to hardcore in the end.


----------



## MT Alex (May 12, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm curious to how many on TPU prefer hardcore over normal gameplay mode?
> 
> I've played normal a handful of times, but I always find myself *going back to hardcore in the end*.



Ouch.  It takes a special man to admit that.


----------



## boise49ers (May 12, 2012)

Sweet my daughter just fronted me the money I needed until Monday. 
Just ordered the GTX 670 and that 9 button Logitech mouse.



MT Alex said:


> Ouch.  It takes a special man to admit that.


​Smart ass American's


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 12, 2012)

What's everyones favourite class and weapon layout?

I honestly love engineer. I use the AE-91 with the kobra red dot sight, silencer and foregrip. I use any pistol tbh and my trusty launcher. I usually use flak or ammo


----------



## boise49ers (May 12, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> What's everyones favourite class and weapon layout?
> 
> I honestly love engineer. I use the AE-91 with the kobra red dot sight, silencer and foregrip. I use any pistol tbh and my trusty launcher. I usually use flak or ammo



Butt ass naked running around while they try to shoot me. They usually just tackle me, but sometimes they break out the 44 mag.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I love this series.



right when he says bail. It sounds like Dave when he screams BAIL BAIL BAIL when he flies the heli with someone.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 12, 2012)

It's amazing how much better this game runs on 8GB of ram comparing to 4GB.


----------



## flmatter (May 12, 2012)

hit me up as a friend on BF3   flmatter       I am always looking for better servers or people to play/frag with.   What servers do most people here play on? thx


----------



## Black Haru (May 13, 2012)

flmatter said:


> hit me up as a friend on BF3   flmatter       I am always looking for better servers or people to play/frag with.   What servers do most people here play on? thx



the TS is the way to find us. we never stick to a server for very long.


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> the TS is the way to find us. we never stick to a server for very long.



So click the link on the first page to load it up?  Just curious

Thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

flmatter said:


> So click the link on the first page to load it up?  Just curious
> 
> Thanks



You have to install TS3 first! then put in the server info


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2012)

AHHHHH  Teamspeak   duh?!  K Thanks



Edit for 1 K     sorry for the double tap


----------



## boise49ers (May 13, 2012)

flmatter said:


> AHHHHH  Teamspeak   duh?!  KK Thanks



Curious , whats with the KK , my daughter does that when I text her and she 
responds with an Affirmative ? Just one K or OK I understand, 
but why two K's? I never asked her. Just curious.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Curious , whats with the KK , my daughter does that when I text her and she
> responds with an Affirmative ? Just one K or OK I understand,
> but why two K's? I never asked her. Just curious.



no extra meaning, people just hate single letter responses. once they get in the habit, they say it even in longer sentences.

edit: could also be an expression of interest/enthusiasm.


----------



## boise49ers (May 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> no extra meaning, people just hate single letter responses. once they get in the habit, they say it even in longer sentences.
> 
> edit: could also be an expression of interest/enthusiasm.



Well OK is a two letter response isn't it Ok this is Mussels , back to BF3 posting


----------



## Lionheart (May 13, 2012)

I was just owning in a LAV in Operation Firestorm My god I love that thing


----------



## boise49ers (May 13, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> I was just owning in a LAV in Operation Firestorm My god I love that thing



It's the game that is fucking awesome. That is why the more they 
drift towards COD the more we BF guys get pissed. 
This is not COD. They need to leave it the way it is 
and quit trying to get COD people to migrate to us.


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2012)

I have been getting back into the support role again with the M60 and last night I was just having a blast with it. LAV's are awesome too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2012)

pretty fun matches tonight with rocker and Alex when everyone else got off.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 13, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> What's everyones favourite class and weapon layout?
> 
> I honestly love engineer. I use the AE-91 with the kobra red dot sight, silencer and foregrip. I use any pistol tbh and my trusty launcher. I usually use flak or ammo



I am torn between Recon and Assault. But I found my perfect weapon; AN-94. When its in 2 round burst mode, its basically an assault rifle crossed with a sniper rifle. Its powerful and super accurate like a sniper rifle, but spam left click and it pretty much has the fire rate of any assault rifle.



flmatter said:


> I have been getting back into the support role again with the M60 and last night I was just having a blast with it. LAV's are awesome too.



I don't 100% understand what the purpose of lavs are. do they just do random shit like fix/destroy vehicles, look at people... uhhh... annoy the other team slightly?

Wait nvm im thinking of eod bots


----------



## boise49ers (May 14, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I don't 100% understand what the purpose of lavs are. do they just do random shit like fix/destroy vehicles, look at people... uhhh... annoy the other team slightly?
> 
> Wait nvm im thinking of eod bots



Yep here is the LAV.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Idaho49ers/iteminfo/lav-ad/226296747/pc/


----------



## MT Alex (May 15, 2012)

I guess everyone must be off dry humping the block of cheese that they carved their Diablo activation key into.


----------



## DOM (May 15, 2012)

how do you use the TV missile in the viper ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

DOM said:


> how do you use the TV missile in the viper ?



You spawn in the base, sprint to the chopper and fly off without a nose gunner. You fly way up in the air, find your target, then hotkey switch to nose gunner and fire the TV missile from way way way in the back of the map, guide it, then jump back in the pilot seat. I love when I watch people fly off without a nose gunner just so they can be useless and do that.

If you want to the real way, be the nose gunner, and communicate with your pilot on some voice chat, since he'll need to steady the chopper for you to line up shots.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 15, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You spawn in the base, sprint to the chopper and fly off without a nose gunner. You fly way up in the air, find your target, then hotkey switch to nose gunner and fire the TV missile from way way way in the back of the map, guide it, then jump back in the pilot seat. I love when I watch people fly off without a nose gunner just so they can be useless and do that.



All the haters want to be me....


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> All the haters want to be me....



His chili bowl hair cut is the bomb diggity!


----------



## boise49ers (May 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I guess everyone must be off dry humping the block of cheese that they carved their Diablo activation key into.



Not me I don't play anything but FPS. I did play a couple rounds of BFBC2 today though. This back up machine just doesn't play BF3 very well. I downloaded a new driver for it though. It may be better. I'll tone the graphics back a little more too. Tired tonight though I had a busy weekend and a shit day at work today. Fire Alarm went off 15 minutes after I got there because of an air leak in the Fire Sprinkler system and had 2 engine companies show up. Just the beginning of a Long ass Monday.


----------



## DOM (May 15, 2012)

LOL I might do that also but when I play with some buddy's idk how to switch it to fire it I press f lke in the tank but it just stays on the gun ??



1Kurgan1 said:


> You spawn in the base, sprint to the chopper and fly off without a nose gunner. You fly way up in the air, find your target, then hotkey switch to nose gunner and fire the TV missile from way way way in the back of the map, guide it, then jump back in the pilot seat. I love when I watch people fly off without a nose gunner just so they can be useless and do that.
> 
> If you want to the real way, be the nose gunner, and communicate with your pilot on some voice chat, since he'll need to steady the chopper for you to line up shots.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 15, 2012)

DOM said:


> LOL I might do that also but when I play with some buddy's idk how to switch it to fire it I press f lke in the tank but it just stays on the gun ??



The "2" key should change your view as the gunner and then press the fire button on your mouse to launch. Guide with mouse to the target.


----------



## DOM (May 15, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The "2" key should change your view as the gunner and then press the fire button on your mouse to launch. Guide with mouse to the target.


I know how to switch seats just can't get it to fire it when I'm in the gunner seat... I have it in the options but can't get it to work when playing  lol


----------



## DannibusX (May 15, 2012)

On my phone so I haven't had any luck trolling this thread for news, buy I just saw this

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/14/rumor-ea-to-reveal-cod-elite-like-service-for-battlefield-3-at/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The "2" key should change your view as the gunner and then press the fire button on your mouse to launch. Guide with mouse to the target.



Don't you mean "F2"? 



DOM said:


> I know how to switch seats just can't get it to fire it when I'm in the gunner seat... I have it in the options but can't get it to work when playing  lol



Weird, try hitting "1" to see if somehow it isn't switched to the main firing weapon.


----------



## boise49ers (May 15, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I found my perfect weapon; AN-94. When its in 2 round burst mode, its basically an assault rifle crossed with a sniper rifle. Its powerful and super accurate like a sniper rifle, but spam left click and it pretty much has the fire rate of any assault rifle.



I think Alex is partial to that weapon also. Same reason I use the G3. 
Good distance and mid range. I don't even try full auto on it any more.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 15, 2012)

My G500 arrives today (logtiech said 7-14 days, i got 2) ^_^. I will be getting used to it on BF3. I'll need some peeps to roll with. lol


----------



## MT Alex (May 15, 2012)

I've had a G500 since they first came out, works just fine.  I like it much better than my G110, which feels cheap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

This Clubhouse is gonna die down for a while I think. Diablo 3 is gonna keep people away until the expansion next month.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2012)

Except for us that haven't bought it yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

I will still be playing until I either get a killer deal on Diablo 3 or another game peaks my interests. I do not see paying 60$ for diablo 3


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This Clubhouse is gonna die down for a while I think. Diablo 3 is gonna keep people away until the expansion next month.



Added a channel to the TS for Diablo III players. 

I'll be playing BF3 as well for some time yet, methinks. Completely different type of action, that I'm gonna need a fix for, for sure.


----------



## boise49ers (May 15, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Except for us that haven't bought it yet.



Or those of us who don't play it.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My G500 arrives today (logtiech said 7-14 days, i got 2) ^_^. I will be getting used to it on BF3. I'll need some peeps to roll with. lol




 I should get my G300 Thursday. I will also have to learn all over again. 
No thumb buttons and 4 mounted where I sure ain't used to buttons being.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Added a channel to the TS for Diablo III players.
> 
> I'll be playing BF3 as well for some time yet, methinks. Completely different type of action, that I'm gonna need a fix for, for sure.



I'm not gonna stop playing! I'm just saying until that "new car smell" dies for Diablo the BF3 battles will have a few less TPU players.

What sucks is when I come back I won't be at the top as much.


----------



## boise49ers (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not gonna stop playing! I'm just saying until that "new car smell" dies for Diablo the BF3 battles will have a few less TPU players.
> 
> What sucks is when I come back I won't be at the top as much.



Shit I might have a .54 K/D by then


----------



## Black Haru (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not gonna stop playing! I'm just saying until that "new car smell" dies for Diablo the BF3 battles will have a few less TPU players.
> 
> What sucks is when I come back I won't be at the top as much.



after the first week or so, diablo will be my day game/time waster, and BF3 will be my night/social game.


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2012)

Hey there, little boy! Would you like to play a game?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2012)

So guys. The only words Master Orhan can say is "Noob Rager" so anytime he knifes you or you kill him type in the text box Noob Rager


----------



## boise49ers (May 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> So guys. The only words Master Orhan can say is "Noob Rager" so anytime he knifes you or you kill him type in the text box Noob Rager



Guess everyone is considered a noob by him, 
seeing as he has no life and 810 hrs playing. 
So waiting on my 670, and as usually it hauls ass
getting here until it lands in Salt Lake City. 
Mormon's


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2012)

Not sure about all the initial hate for this premium service as lame as it may be on principle. Same as Close Quarters if you dont like just don't buy. Or am I missing a detail?

Yesterday I went on a D Day Memorial tour starting in Caen France and including the main American cemetery. As a WW2 freak I knew it would be amazing but really exceeded my expectations. There are still giant rusted out german artillery guns in some concrete batteries on teh coast an huge grown-over bomb and battleship shell craters at Pointe Du Hoc and random concrete machine gun nests on hills in private back yards. The cemetery was heavy, man. Will share pics when I get home.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not sure about all the initial hate for this premium service as lame as it may be on principle. Same as Close Quarters if you dont like just don't buy. Or am I missing a detail?
> 
> Yesterday I went on a D Day Memorial tour starting in Caen France and including the main American cemetery. As a WW2 freak I knew it would be amazing but really exceeded my expectations. There are still giant rusted out german artillery guns in some concrete batteries on teh coast an huge grown-over bomb and battleship shell craters at Pointe Du Hoc and random concrete machine gun nests on hills in private back yards. The cemetery was heavy, man. Will share pics when I get home.



1. It will turn into a "pay to win" service. Meaning you will have to buy better guns and such to be competitive. Not right away but ALL services like this go that way.

2. I felt the same way when I went to Pearl Harbor. Standing on the Arizona was heavy stuff. Oil was still leaking out of the turret ports under water. Looked like a rainbow on the surface. On the old runway you could still see a few strafing marks from the Zeros machine guns. They never exhumed the bodies from any of the ships. So I was literally standing on a 1000+ men.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2012)

Ah, well perhaps I missed the details on new guns but would those really be superior to the regular unlocks? How exactly?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah, well perhaps I missed the details on new guns but would those really be superior to the regular unlocks? How exactly?



There are no details yet. But thats what WILL happen. It always does with these types of services.


----------



## MT Alex (May 16, 2012)

Orhan is watching...








And I think MM's prediction on the premium service is pessimistic, at best.  It's much wiser not to argue in absolutes.


----------



## boise49ers (May 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not sure about all the initial hate for this premium service as lame as it may be on principle. Same as Close Quarters if you dont like just don't buy. Or am I missing a detail?
> 
> Yesterday I went on a D Day Memorial tour starting in Caen France and including the main American cemetery. As a WW2 freak I knew it would be amazing but really exceeded my expectations. There are still giant rusted out german artillery guns in some concrete batteries on teh coast an huge grown-over bomb and battleship shell craters at Pointe Du Hoc and random concrete machine gun nests on hills in private back yards. The cemetery was heavy, man. Will share pics when I get home.




Man I want to do that some day. Thanks for the update. When do you come back ?


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There are no details yet. But thats what WILL happen. It always does with these types of services.



They have to give some enticement for purchase. I agree this will happen.

Personally, I feel the whole M26 being a bit overpowered right now was 1000% intentional, os people start using shotguns more often, in preparation for Close Quarters.


Interstinly enough ,I've seen less complaining about me using the M26 as of late, which is nice. I don't realyl want ot be pissing people off by my weapon choices, but hte M26 MASS is far too fun to not use it. lulz.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Orhan is watching...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/Untitled.jpg
> 
> ...



Orhan can watch DEEZ NUTZ. Anyway pessimistic? Try realistic. If this service doesnt turn into a "pay to win" Ill be VERY surprised. Ive never seen a service like this NOT is my point. But you are right. Time will tell.


----------



## MT Alex (May 16, 2012)

Star Trek Online is a good example of not becoming "pay to win" and it's totally free.  Most people bought the Spec kits for BC2 and they weren't buffs, people just want more of what they like, therein lies the incentive.

The thing that would piss me off the most about the premium service is if they hamstring BattleLog and make you pay for the info it currently provides.  I could care less about fancy skins or weapons that have the same stats as vanilla but look nicer.

EDIT:  Oh, yes, I forgot to add:  FUCK DIABLO 3!!11!!1!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

You had me until this....



MT Alex said:


> EDIT:  Oh, yes, I forgot to add:  FUCK DIABLO 3!!11!!1!



Buy it man. Its awesome! Dave, Black Haru and I were having a blast last night killing demons.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Star Trek Online is a good example of "pay to win" and it's totally free.  Most people bought the Spec kits for BC2 and they weren't buffs, people just want more of what they like, therein lies the incentive.
> 
> The thing that would piss me off the most about the premium service is if they hamstring BattleLog and make you pay for the info it currently provides.  I could care less about fancy skins or weapons that have the same stats as vanilla but look nicer.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh, yes, I forgot to add:  FUCK DIABLO 3!!11!!1!



No. FUCK YEAHH DIABLO 3!!!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2012)

Back on Tuesday. Is Diablo 3 still top down hack n slash or what? Never could get into those types of games.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Back on Tuesday. Is Diablo 3 still top down hack n slash or what? Never could get into those types of games.



yeah. Im not really a fan of left click with mouse to move and attack style either. I prefer wasd.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> yeah. Im not really a fan of left click with mouse to move and attack style either. I prefer wasd.



You can fly the transport chopper for us in Diablo!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

I think teklords Fapping to the awesomeness of this thread.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think teklords Fapping to the awesomeness of this thread.



Well I mean hes 12 years old. Only thing he does is fap to the win of this thread and play BF3


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> yeah. Im not really a fan of left click with mouse to move and attack style either. I prefer wasd.



Funny.


I played Diablo for like 6 hours last night, then BF3 for about 75 minutes. I don't really paly BF3 for the gmae itself, I paly to play with you guys, and have some fun. What the game is, doesn't matter...it's the social aspect that appeals to me. I'll play a game I'm not terribly fond of, wit hfriends, no problem. I'm not some hipster that must have everything jsut the way I like it...I am happy to make due with what I got.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

We should ask erocker if Teklord could be barred from the thread were he cannot read it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> We should ask erocker if Teklord could be barred from the thread were he cannot read it.



he(Orhan) will jsut call us Noob Ragers


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> We should ask erocker if Teklord could be barred from the thread were he cannot read it.



Why? Let him read all the win in this thread. He even gets to see screen shots of all the times we have taken his tags.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> he will jsut call us Noob Ragers



By the way WTF does that even mean? Does he mean "Rangers"?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

OMG Spicy Chicken tenders and texas pete hot sauce was not a good idea for lunch...... 

On a serious note. I will try to get on tonight but gotta figure out what college work I have to do.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Orhan is watching...



Who cares, I don't see the point in feeding the troll. I bet he's getting off on you guys making posts bashing him, because he knows he got under your skin. He's just another player, if he wants to stalk, I don't care.



cadaveca said:


> They have to give some enticement for purchase. I agree this will happen.
> 
> Personally, I feel the whole M26 being a bit overpowered right now was 1000% intentional, os people start using shotguns more often, in preparation for Close Quarters.
> 
> Interstinly enough ,I've seen less complaining about me using the M26 as of late, which is nice. I don't realyl want ot be pissing people off by my weapon choices, but hte M26 MASS is far too fun to not use it. lulz.



The other day I was using the MASS, but wasn't using underslung. And had a few guys in tears over it, it was pretty funny, I tried explaining to them that I wasn't using the underslung version, but they didn't care.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why? Let him read all the win in this thread. He even gets to see screen shots of all the times we have taken his tags.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way WTF does that even mean? Does he mean "Rangers"?



nope. Noob Rager. Last night me erocker and dave were playing and orhan joined because hes a creeper, and he did something so i posted up Noob Pussy and he said Noob Rager then erocker was like Noob Ranger........Noob Power Ranger. And he said Noob Rager again to everything we said. Basically it came down to us believing Noob Rager is the only words in his vocabulary and that hes socially awkward.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

I'm not sure. This here noob beats orhan 9 times out of 10. which would make him the noob rager, following us around from server to server. Funny, that. 

He didn't even get me once that i can remember, last night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm not sure. THis here noob beats orhan 9 times out of 10. which would make him the noob rager, follwonig us around. Funny ,that.



Out of all the times he has knifed me, I was always distracted by other people and he just got the opportunity to kill steal. We have not been head to head alone and him get the upper hand.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm not sure. THis here noob beats orhan 9 times out of 10. which would make him the noob rager, follwonig us around. Funny ,that.



I can only imagine a girl asks if he wants to feed her horse, and he replies "NOOB RAGER!"

Hes gone. Back to BF3 for him, while touching himself.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The other day I was using the MASS, but wasn't using underslung. And had a few guys in tears over it, it was pretty funny, I tried explaining to them that I wasn't using the underslung version, but they didn't care.



Now do you understand my opinion the other day?  it's so silly. I honestly think it's not as borken as most think, and it's simply people lashing out at getting pwnd.


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2012)

Stop with the Diablo 3 chit chat, there's a clubhouse for that. 

I like that everyone has a sworn enemy in Master_OrHan. It makes things much more interesting than some faceless Russian or US enemy.. Granted I have no idea what Orhan's face looks like. He did get my tags a couple times last night so good for him, my little noob power ranger.   .

NOOB RAGER + ? = HUGZ!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Stop with the Diablo 3 chit chat, there's a clubhouse for that.
> 
> I like that everyone has a sworn enemy in Master_OrHan. It makes things much more interesting than some faceless Russian or US enemy.. Granted I have no idea what Orhan's face looks like. He did get my tags a couple times last night so good for him, my little noob power ranger.   .
> 
> NOOB RAGER + ? = HUGZ!



Did you get Diablo 3 yet?.........I kid, I kid!


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Stop with the Diablo 3 chit chat, there's a clubhouse for that.
> 
> I like that everyone has a sworn enemy in Master_OrHan. It makes things much more interesting than some faceless Russian or US enemy.. Granted I have no idea what Orhan's face looks like. He did get my tags a couple times last night so good for him, my little noob power ranger.   .
> 
> NOOB RAGER + ? = HUGZ!




+1. I don't mind pulling out my very best Captain Kirk Impressions, , shouting "OOOOOORRRRRRHHAAAAAANNNNNN!!!" when he stabs me. Last night I rushed to try to beat his score, i think i did but not sure. Having the "goal" is actually far more useful that first meets the eye!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Now do you understand my opinion the other day?  it's so silly. I honestly think it's not as borken as most think, and it's simply people lashing out at getting pwnd.



Um no a few times I have stepped out of cover an been killed by it immediately when I can't see the shooter even and we are talking about a shotgun for christs sake. But situations like Kurgan experienced are bullshit whiners who don't even have their facts straight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Now do you understand my opinion the other day?  it's so silly. I honestly think it's not as borken as most think, and it's simply people lashing out at getting pwnd.



Nah, my point in saying that was is, people will cry no matter what. some just don't understand that a certain gun with a certain loadout is a completely different gun than it with another load out. The guy that started crying was at B on Grand Bazar, I spaned there when we capped it, and literally spawned with my gun almost in his head (since they hadn't been cleared out yet). I was directly behind him and another guy, could have knifed them, but just shot the MASS instead.

Still was entertaining though.



brandonwh64 said:


> Out of all the times he has knifed me, I was always distracted by other people and he just got the opportunity to kill steal. We have not been head to head alone and him get the upper hand.



I'm not sure if anyone else has realized this, but he only play flag defender when he joins a server at least on me. He'll play flag defender and only be at flags where it's a man advantage. I'm a flag attacker, so it gives him a good advantage. Though I could really careless, I'm not going to sit and camp a flag waiting for someone.


----------



## digibucc (May 16, 2012)

wow i haven't played in months, orhan is still being a douche? he ruined many games i hated that guy.

*on a side note*: the Teamspeak server: does it get used regularly (ts21.gameservers.com)?
if so, i'd be more than willing to accept some donations to keep paying for it. it's only $8/mo, so if a few people chip in it's done. I haven't been on in forever for personal reasons - but i do plan on coming back.

i will keep the server up either way, but it'd be cool if anyone wanted to pitch in.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> wow i haven't played in months, orhan is still being a douche? he ruined many games i hated that guy.
> 
> *on a side note*: the Teamspeak server: does it get used regularly (ts21.gameservers.com)?
> if so, i'd be more than willing to accept some donations to keep paying for it. it's only $8/mo, so if a few people chip in it's done. I haven't been on in forever for personal reasons - but i do plan on coming back.
> ...



It gets used daily by 8-12 guys right now, weekends we can get more sometimes. It's proven invaluable, so thank you very much for providing, you really have no idea how great it has been to have.

I'll toss 6 months worth your way, PM me.

Really..I cannot say thank you enough. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um no a few times I have stepped out of cover an been killed by it immediately when I can't see the shooter even and we are talking about a shotgun for christs sake. But situations like Kurgan experienced are bullshit whiners who don't even have their facts straight.



I cna do that with any shotgun. Like 1kurgan1 said earlier, it's all about aim. The gun is OP'd, no doubt, but unless you purposefulyl try to take advantage, it's not really that useful. As a shotgun on it's own, to me, it's no differnet than any other, but like 1kurgan1 said, many complain, underslung or not, adn THAT's the situation where i don't think it's as OP'd as everyone thinks.


----------



## MT Alex (May 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nope. Noob Rager. Last night me erocker and dave were playing and orhan joined because hes a creeper, and he did something so i posted up Noob Pussy and he said Noob Rager then erocker was like Noob Ranger........Noob Power Ranger. And he said Noob Rager again to everything we said. Basically it came down to us believing Noob Rager is the only words in his vocabulary and that hes socially awkward.



That was me, silly.  Dave was taking a break.  I got knifed about 6 times that round, twice by our favorite little sweetheart.  I tend to think of him as a 34ish year old introvert who's addicted to the taste of his own toenails.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Who cares, I don't see the point in feeding the troll. I bet he's getting off on you guys making posts bashing him, because he knows he got under your skin. He's just another player, if he wants to stalk, I don't care.



You should, you created him.  He was ready to be everyones best friend, our go to guy, until you and crazy said such mean things to him back in the BC2 days.  He was just a poor soul looking for some company in this nihilistic world of ours and you guys kicked him like a red hair stray dog with only one testicle.  Turned him to the dark side, so to speak.  I, for one, dream of the day when our toenail eating prodigal step-son returns.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You should, you created him.  He was ready to be everyones best friend, our go to guy, until you and crazy said such mean things to him back in the BC2 days.  He was just a poor soul looking for some company in this nihilistic world of ours and you guys kicked him like a red hair stray dog with only one testicle.  Turned him to the dark side, so to speak.  I, for one, dream of the day when our toenail eating prodigal step-son returns.



So are you saying this scene is a depiction of our relationship? 







On a more serious note, it's a lesson learned, bad way to introduce yourself to a forum is to step in the door, call everyone noobs, and explain how superior you are to them. I take it as a compliment that he lurks me, he must have so much supressed rage, it almost makes me giggle like a school girl.


----------



## boise49ers (May 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So are you saying this scene is a depiction of our relationship?
> http://www.vendoralley.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/darth-vader-luke.jpeg
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, it's a lesson learned, bad way to introduce yourself to a forum is to step in the door, call everyone noobs, and explain how superior you are to them. I take it as a compliment that he lurks me, he must have so much supressed rage, it almost makes me giggle like a school girl.


That's more like it. Seem's Alex's recollection may have spawned a few memories you had supressed  
I went to bat for the guy once only to be pissed on the next day back during BFBC2. No sympathy from this old man again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That's more like it. Seem's Alex's recollection may have spawned a few memories you had supressed
> I went to bat for the guy once only to be pissed on the next day back during BFBC2. No sympathy from this old man again.



Yeah that was his problem. He never said hey TPU, mind if I squad up, or anything remotely close. He basically just stepped in the thread and pissed on everyone, pulled out he e-wang and flashed it around and such. I know I responded the most, crazy not far behind, but almost everyone had a hand in it, the guy has an ego. And to see it, check out his 1 man platoons where he posts things on his own 1 man platoon wall. We told him to jump in a few BC2 games with us, he did, but he just kept running his mouth even though most of us outscored him.

Honestly I'm glad he doesn't post anymore, I'd rather have him stalking me lol, less painful on my eyes, don't have to read that crap anymore.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2012)

Indeed. Speaking of crazyeyes where is he?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Indeed. Speaking of crazyeyes where is he?



Probably raging at a cordless phone because it has no cord.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2012)

I am here, sort of, I have pneumonia in both lungs, among other issues to deal with, so haven't been on


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2012)

Christ. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I am here, sort of, I have pneumonia in both lungs, among other issues to deal with, so haven't been on



Don't fight it. Let nature take its course.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 16, 2012)

two words mailman: Fuck You


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

HAHAH crazy you get my post on FB? Put that fucking 3770K in your damn ECS board!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 17, 2012)

ECS board doesnt support Ivy Bridge never will cause well ECS sucks okay not really boards been rock solid with sandybridge just no upgrade path to IVB


----------



## boise49ers (May 17, 2012)

Hey so I get my new GPU tomorrow. My Monitor is a 
27" LG HDTV 60 hz with a 5ms refresh rate. What is the best 
setting on the Graphics card to get the fastest picture for 
gaming? I know the Monitor isn't going to come close to 
being able to use the speed of the card. And no I can't 
afford to get 120HZ. At least not for awhile.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Just set it to ultra with all the bells and whistles to see if it can handle it, if not take MSAA down to x2 and HBAO off


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't fight it. Let nature take its course.



How bad of a person does it make me to have wanted to say "/nod" to this?


----------



## boise49ers (May 17, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> How bad of a person does it make me to have wanted to say "/nod" to this?



Well we already know the answer to that don't we


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2012)

This game keeps crashing....Woooooo


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 17, 2012)

Then you have an issue with your PC or net connection and complaining isn't going to fix it. Troubleshooting will...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 17, 2012)

You're fucking pathetic Orhan.

/unimpressed


----------



## boise49ers (May 17, 2012)

T3kl0rd said:


> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/Master_OrHan/dogtags



Wow, You are definitely the Master, of trolling


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (May 17, 2012)

Orhan is a member here???!!!!
This is a pure sample of democracy(politicians take note)
Strange he posted only today which is the International Day Against Homophobia....coincidence


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Who cares, I don't see the point in feeding the troll. I bet he's getting off on you guys making posts bashing him, because he knows he got under your skin. He's just another player, if he wants to stalk, I don't care.





T3kl0rd said:


> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/Master_OrHan/dogtags



See Kurgan I told you he couldn't help himself with enough baiting. I knew he would HAVE to post here to prove himself important.


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Then you have an issue with your PC or net connection and complaining isn't going to fix it. Troubleshooting will...



I wasn't complaining douche bag


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

T3kl0rd said:


> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/Master_OrHan/dogtags



LOL you think thats impressive? Why not actually join the military and do something good with your life or you can just keep getting dog tags in a video game...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See Kurgan I told you he couldn't help himself with enough baiting. I knew he would HAVE to post here to prove himself important.



Weird thing is I don't see his post, and I have no one on ignore, I only see it quoted. But it is good stuff, I wish I was so angry that I spent my time stalking people I don't know on the internet, then I would accomplish my goal in life (I'm not sure what that goal would be, but to spend that much time following people, it has to be something good).


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Either him or MOD deleted it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Weird thing is I don't see his post, and I have no one on ignore, I only see it quoted. But it is good stuff, I wish I was so angry that I spent my time stalking people I don't know on the internet, then I would accomplish my goal in life (I'm not sure what that goal would be, but to spend that much time following people, it has to be something good).



He deleted it because he realized we trolled him out. lol. ORHAN TO LATE WE KNOW WE GOT YA


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

This is for mail man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is for mail man
> 
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...45289430_135403179429_9472618_360951834_n.jpg



DO WANT. To bad my PSU wont fit.


----------



## erixx (May 17, 2012)

Mmmm must be some subliminal mesg. That seafruit....


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DO WANT. To bad my PSU wont fit.



If you are gonna throw a rig into that case, you can buy a new one. Silly boy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> If you are gonna throw a rig into that case, you can buy a new one. Silly boy.



That case is bad ass. But not so bad ass I spend an EXTRA 150 to 200 bucks on a new PSU lol.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

Should have taken my advice and got the Silverstone Gold unit.  Wouldn't have been an issue...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Should have taken my advice and got the Silverstone Gold unit.  Wouldn't have been an issue...



To much ripple (trollz!)......that and I got this for 100 bucks!


----------



## MT Alex (May 17, 2012)

Why wouldn't a Seasonic fit in there?  And I'd rather have an X series over any other power supply out there.  Damn, I've wanted one of those babies since they came out.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> and I got this for 100 bucks!


Yeah, a $100 PSU, you can't even install in the proper orientation even in your current case, because of the huge-ass fan grill sticking out from the PSU's surface. Ironically, this is also the same thing that would probably prevent you from using your "dream case".


Not that any of that is really your fault, I never noticed that in the pics either when we were talking about it before you bought it. WHat a weird thing to encounter in person, I bet, 1000% unexpected. Should just rip that crap off the PSU, and then there's no problem. 

But boards and VGAs are designed to deal with some ripple, ya' know? Like 5%-10%? Ain't really such a big deal once buying GOLD-rated PSUs.


----------



## MT Alex (May 17, 2012)

Ah.  Ninjaed.

I just looked at pics of it, again.  I don't get what you fellers are saying.  The rubber standoffs on any case should keep the grill off the case.  The fan grill goes down, yes??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Why wouldn't a Seasonic fit in there?  And I'd rather have an X series over any other power supply out there.  Damn, I've wanted one of those babies since they came out.



See the small lip from the fan grill? Thats the issue.











MT Alex said:


> Ah.  Ninjaed.
> 
> I just looked at pics of it, again.  I don't get what you fellers are saying.  The rubber standoffs on any case should keep the grill off the case.  The fan grill goes down, yes??



The grill pushes it up from the rubber rails so the screws wont line up in the back. Savvy?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2012)

You guys were warned yesterday to stay on topic, this isn't it!


----------



## MT Alex (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See the small lip from the fan grill? Thats the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120517/Untitled-1.jpg



I still don't get it.  Any case has standoffs to keep the grill off the bottom.  The standoffs sit out towards the corners of the PSU, not by the grill.  At least they do in any case I've owned.  If not, move them.  They are usually just sticky pads.



cadaveca said:


> We are discussing our BF3 rigs, and this isn't you section, is it. Post reported.



Bah.  Anymore you sissies have Diablo rigs  Now I get stuck playing with the crazy German guy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> You guys were warned yesterday to stay on topic, this isn't it!



We may get side tracked every once in a while but its not like we are talking about non tech related things. Also the clubhouse's have no post count so its not like we are posting to get more posts under our belt.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2012)

And if you want to shoot the crap go to your teamspeak server or GN. This thread is for discussion of BF3 not lian li cases and surely not PSU issues for a case that he will never own!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> And if you want to shoot the crap go to your teamspeak server or GN. This thread is for discussion of BF3 not lian li cases and surely not PSU issues for a case that he will never own!



Why would I never own it? I think it would make the perfect BF3 case. Just trying to figure out how I could mount my PSU in that case so I can make the best BF3 case on TPU!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2012)

Here Peet is this better?

Talk about TheMailmans PSU problem Clubhouse


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here Peet is this better?
> 
> Talk about TheMailmans PSU problem Clubhouse



HAHAHAHA! Maybe you will get the case after all


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 17, 2012)

So then it's ok to mention here what I had for lunch today?

_A Royal With Cheese, Motherfucker!_

Heh, after 11 days of relatively unfamiliar food it was definitely the most enjoyable meal from McDonalds ever.

And to Lionheart, fine you weren't complaining but then what was it and wtf are we supposed to do? At any rate, the personal insult was seriously unnecessary.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Either him or MOD deleted it.



Guess?


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Guess?



So mods are allowed to made snide remarks about members now? NO offense, but really? THat's the example that's to be set?

NOt arguing anything here, jsut want some clarification, since you only removed my posts. If SNeekypeet can make comments like that, then it's OK for me to as well, right? If he wasn't taking it to that perosnal level in the first place, there'd have been no issue.

Rules state:



> Be polite, if you have nothing nice to say then don't say anything at all. This includes trolling, continuous use of bad language (ie. cussing), flaming and insulting others.





sneekypeet said:


> This thread is for discussion of BF3 not lian li cases and surely not PSU issues for a case that *he will never own*!


----------



## kg4icg (May 17, 2012)

Seems people are going nutz, I guess it's BF3 bash time this weekend, with a current rank of 156 with a M60E4 trying to get to #1 with a lot of bullets.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> So mods are allowed to made snide remarks about members now? NO offense, but really? THat's the example that's to be set?
> 
> NOt arguing anything here, jsut want some clarification, since you only removed my posts. If SNeekypeet can make comments like that, then it's OK for me to as well, right? If he wasn't taking it to that perosnal level in the first place, there'd have been no issue.
> 
> Rules state:



LOL its funny that you reported him and then only your posted get deleted.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL its funny that you reported him and then only your posted get deleted.



Yes, interesting, that. Wasn't MY call.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> So mods are allowed to made snide remarks about members now? NO offense, but really? THat's the example that's to be set?
> 
> NOt arguing anything here, jsut want some clarification, since you only removed my posts. If SNeekypeet can make comments like that, then it's OK for me to as well, right? If he wasn't taking it to that perosnal level in the first place, there'd have been no issue.



If you really want to discuss it in public then I will keep it simple, he was not trying to be clever or publically disrespectful, had he have been then do you actually think I would have ignored it?  If you do you don't know me very well, I am not for one minute saying I am disagreeing with what you said, I am disagreeing with "how" you said it.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I am disagreeing with "how" you said it.



Cool thanks, that's all. 

Action without explanation leaves questions, and creates impressions about what went down you may have not considered. Moderators moderating outside of the sections they actually have any power in should be handled no differently than anyone else with an issue..they have an issue..report the post, and let the mods of that section deal with it. That's all I was saying.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 17, 2012)

Gamerzone.com - Battlefield 3 double XP weekend delayed on PC



> Posted by: Matt Liebl, 3 days ago.
> 
> This weekend, DICE held the first ever Battlefield 3 double XP weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 17, 2012)

Kick ass. That works for me! Was bummed at first when I thought I missed out on DXP. Will help me get some further Support unlocks.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

I'll be on in a bit guys, need to tune this 5850 a bit more. I forgot what running one was like.


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So then it's ok to mention here what I had for lunch today?
> 
> _A Royal With Cheese, Motherfucker!_
> 
> ...



Omg:shadedshu I'm trolling.....and do you see me asking for help, no so you deserved the insult..


----------



## boise49ers (May 18, 2012)

Fuck got the new card and been going thru shit just trying toi get it to work. The core clock is showing 750 on an OC version which is supposed to run at 965. Game goes to an orange screen.

Oop's had the old GPU-Z


----------



## DannibusX (May 18, 2012)

Uhhh!! Wha...I can't...oh, I just, oh my God. Where is everybody? Oh God...I...I had a friend, who was Danforth. What, I had all these guys man. Back there I had all these fucking guys. Who were my friends. Cause back here there's nothing. Remember Danforth? He wore this black headband and I took one of those magic markers and I said to Feron, "Hey mail us to Las Vegas" cause we were always talking about Vegas, and this fucking car. This uh red '58 Chevy convertible, he was talking about this car, he said we were gonna cruise till the tires fall off ... We were in this bar in Saigon and this kid comes up, this kid carrying a shoe-shine box. And he says "Shine, please, shine!" I said no. He kept askin', yeah, and Joey said "Yeah." And I went to get a couple of beers, and the box was wired, and he opened up the box, fucking blew his body all over the place. And he's laying there, he's fucking screaming. There's pieces of him all over me, just...like this, and I'm tryin' to pull him off, you know, my friend that's all over me! I've got blood and everything and I'm tryin' to hold him together! I'm puttin'... the guy's fuckin' insides keep coming out! And nobody would help! Nobody would help! He's saying, sayin' "I wanna go home! I wanna go home!" He keeps calling my name! "I wanna go home, Johnny! I wanna drive my Chevy!" I said "With what? I can't find your fuckin' legs! I can't find your legs!"


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 18, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Uhhh!! Wha...I can't...oh, I just, oh my God. Where is everybody? Oh God...I...I had a friend, who was Danforth. What, I had all these guys man. Back there I had all these fucking guys. Who were my friends. Cause back here there's nothing. Remember Danforth? He wore this black headband and I took one of those magic markers and I said to Feron, "Hey mail us to Las Vegas" cause we were always talking about Vegas, and this fucking car. This uh red '58 Chevy convertible, he was talking about this car, he said we were gonna cruise till the tires fall off ... We were in this bar in Saigon and this kid comes up, this kid carrying a shoe-shine box. And he says "Shine, please, shine!" I said no. He kept askin', yeah, and Joey said "Yeah." And I went to get a couple of beers, and the box was wired, and he opened up the box, fucking blew his body all over the place. And he's laying there, he's fucking screaming. There's pieces of him all over me, just...like this, and I'm tryin' to pull him off, you know, my friend that's all over me! I've got blood and everything and I'm tryin' to hold him together! I'm puttin'... the guy's fuckin' insides keep coming out! And nobody would help! Nobody would help! He's saying, sayin' "I wanna go home! I wanna go home!" He keeps calling my name! "I wanna go home, Johnny! I wanna drive my Chevy!" I said "With what? I can't find your fuckin' legs! I can't find your legs!"


Still waiting


----------



## DannibusX (May 18, 2012)

It's on, be right there.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2012)

The name calling from some of you will stop now. Any further language of this sort will result in posting privleges being revoked.

This is your warning. Behave.

Thanks.

*BTW, it's fine if you guys want to "callenge" one another here, just do it in a respectful and adult manner.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 18, 2012)

Apologies Erocker. i was just rustling some jimmies. ill let it be.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

I have never seen a kid so worked up about a game since the fat german kid playing counter strike. LOL like I mentioned yesterday orhan, Why don't you joing the real military and do knifing were knifing is good otherwise, go bother another clubhouse like the ones that play hello kitty island adventure.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

Anyone else notice how awesome the P90 is up close? I was using it last night for the first time and was top of team a few times with it...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone else notice how awesome the P90 is up close? I was using it last night for the first time and was top of team a few times with it...



I love the P90! Its like the PDW before the first patch. People complained it was "Too Accurate" and the first large patch fixed that.


----------



## MT Alex (May 18, 2012)

The prodigal son isn't even a member of this clubhouse, and I don't think the courtesy of offering challenges should be extended until he makes his penitent return and we slay a fatted calf in his honor.  Between he and peet throwing their weight around this thread has taken a sour turn in the last 24 hours.  The only thing worse has been Diablo 3.

At least we know he still has feelings for us.  His heart is softening from all the love.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love the P90! Its like the PDW before the first patch. People complained it was "Too Accurate" and the first large patch fixed that.



I'm going to mess around with it some more tonight. I want to see how it does in more open maps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The prodigal son isn't even a member of this clubhouse, and I don't think the courtesy of offering challenges should be extended until he makes his penitent return and we slay a fatted calf in his honor.  Between he and peet throwing their weight around this thread has taken a sour turn in the last 24 hours.  The only thing worse has been Diablo 3.
> 
> At least we know he still has feelings for us.  His heart is softening from all the love.



The end seemed to be nigh. Constantine commanded that the most venerable icon of the Mother of God, protectress of the clubhouse, should be brought out and carried in procession round the streets. Suddenly the topic slipped off the frame on which it was being held aloft; and almost at once the streets were deluged with torrents of hall and rain. The procession was abandoned. The next day the clubhouse was shrouded in thick fog.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The end seemed to be nigh. Constantine commanded that the most venerable icon of the Mother of God, protectress of the clubhouse, should be brought out and carried in procession round the streets. Suddenly the topic slipped off the frame on which it was being held aloft; and almost at once the streets were deluged with torrents of hall and rain. The procession was abandoned. The next day the clubhouse was shrouded in thick fog.



Emos being emos. Don't let them get to ya guys. They can't hang socially, mentally, physically or in BF3 and that's what we are here for. Kickin ass and takin tags son.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Emos being emos. Don't let them get to ya guys. They can't hang socially, mentally, physically or in BF3 and that's what we are here for. Kickin ass and takin tags son.



I just wanted to have a roman biblical moment......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just wanted to have a roman biblical moment......



I had one of those this morning after coffee.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2012)

Some of that P90 goodness I was talking about.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had one of those this morning after coffee.



I had flash backs to braveheart while eating a honey bun this morning.

*EDIT*

Hey mailman, Sapphire has the snail case mod sweepstakes!! This would make a KICK ASS battlefield 3 rig!

https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/contest/snailcontest/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 18, 2012)

Kiss my ass Lionheart. Please note I did not "call" him anything.

And as long as we are dropping the hammer on certain things in this thread how about we ban that lame ass "rustling jimmies" bs? This is not 4Chan. Thank Christ.


----------



## erixx (May 18, 2012)

Now seriously, is that snail case not more for Angry Birds clubmen?


----------



## MT Alex (May 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Kiss my ass Lionheart. Please note I did not "call" him anything.
> 
> And as long as we are dropping the hammer on certain things in this thread how about we ban that lame ass "rustling jimmies" bs? This is not 4Chan. Thank Christ.



Well, you have been pretty damn confrontational in your posts, as of late, so don't be surprised when people get crabby.  It must be some kind of ChiTown thing.  I don't think he was really whining, but I don't really know what he meant by "Wooooo."


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 18, 2012)

I suppose but I did say complain and not like "whine". I guess I am tired of people blaming DICE for their issues without doing a lick of troubleshooting. And dude mentioned none. That said, I probably overreacted. But then he decided to make it personal.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2012)

The topic of this thread is Battlefield 3. I already posted a bit earlier on how people need to conduct themselves here and the rest of the forum. We are currently working on guidelines specifically for the clubhouse section. So, keep on topic and post in a respectful and civil manner.

Thank you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> The topic of this thread is Battlefield 3. I already posted a bit earlier on how people need to conduct themselves here and the rest of the forum. We are currently working on guidelines specifically for the clubhouse section. So, keep on topic and post in a respectful and civil manner.
> 
> Thank you.



That's awesome news because there is some major inconsistencies on how each clubhouse is handled. Thanks for the heads up. As for the respectful and civil manner I agree! Thats the rule no matter where we are in the forums.


----------



## MT Alex (May 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I suppose but I did say complain and not like "whine". I guess I am tired of people blaming DICE for their issues without doing a lick of troubleshooting. And dude mentioned none. That said, I probably overreacted. But then he decided to make it personal.



You are right.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's awesome news because there is some major inconsistencies on how each clubhouse is handled. Thanks for the heads up. As for the respectful and civil manner I agree! Thats the rule no matter where we are in the forums.



The forum guidelines apply to the the clubhouses as well and they are pretty straightforward. They are listed at the top of every forum. People can say/do whatever they want on things like Teamspeak or Battlelog, but that cannot come over here. We are setting guidelines for the clubhouses, not because they are necessarily different from the forum guidelines but because it is obvious people don't pay attention to the guidelines. We are doing this out of respect and kindness to the members here, instead of doing what we are essentially supposed to be doing by handing out mass infractions to people. Granted, we will still be doing these things, but there needs to be some sort of reminder as things are getting out of hand around here. We want to alleviate the situation without taking drastic measures which we may do in the future if things don't turn around. It's up to the members to make TPU a nice place to visit and it shouldn't be placed on the staff or the rules as the source of the problem.

Well, I've said my bit. If you have any input on the matter, shoot me a PM as I'd like to hear your thoughts if you feel something needs to be said about it. Back to the topic of Battlefield 3 now.

Thanks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 18, 2012)

I'm a bit toasted at the moment but iirc there is a P90 on display at The Tower Of London, of all places, along with some other "unique" modern firearms like a blingy .45 confiscated by the London cops. Think I got a pic will post once home.

Edit: Nm Google gots us:
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/jamiejohn/4494379866/
Edit2: Being a gun we know and many of us love from BF3 I consider this 'on topic'. Hopefully others agree.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2012)

Noticed your favorite BF3 player was on one of the Metro severs last night. Wasn't able to get his tags though


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> The forum guidelines apply to the the clubhouses as well and they are pretty straightforward. They are listed at the top of every forum. People can say/do whatever they want on things like Teamspeak or Battlelog, but that cannot come over here. We are setting guidelines for the clubhouses, not because they are necessarily different from the forum guidelines but because it is obvious people don't pay attention to the guidelines. We are doing this out of respect and kindness to the members here, instead of doing what we are essentially supposed to be doing by handing out mass infractions to people. Granted, we will still be doing these things, but there needs to be some sort of reminder as things are getting out of hand around here. We want to alleviate the situation without taking drastic measures which we may do in the future if things don't turn around. It's up to the members to make TPU a nice place to visit and it shouldn't be placed on the staff or the rules as the source of the problem.
> 
> Well, I've said my bit. If you have any input on the matter, shoot me a PM as I'd like to hear your thoughts if you feel something needs to be said about it. Back to the topic of Battlefield 3 now.
> 
> Thanks.



Damnit erocker I accidently deleted your message in the OP when I was editing some of the details of the new DLCs coming, can you please repost it. I agree with the guidelines that need to be put in place.

I have been drinking so maybe now is not a good time to do editing 

DLC's have dates (most) I will be updating them soon.

Also I am blown away that NO ONE is in teamspeak...... well come to think of it, it is friday...... OMG REBECCA BLACK CURSE YOU!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2012)

Did you seriously just reference Rebecca Black dude? I think you need to back away from the Internet for awhile.  

BTW saw a post on the subreddit recently saying experience citations on some game dev resumes lately have referenced work on not only Mirrors Edge 2 but Bad Company 3! 

Perhaps an announcement at E3...


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also I am blown away that NO ONE is in teamspeak...... well come to think of it, it is friday...... OMG REBECCA BLACK CURSE YOU!



I'm still stuck at work for another 15 minutes, then I have to drive home, etc. :shadedshu

After that I will be on though. I want to get some more kills with the PDWs. Can't believe I didn't mess with them more before.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

Were is idaho when you need them! I am on beer 7 and more are coming!


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were is idaho when you need them! I am on beer 7 and more are coming!


He has to go grocery shopping first, but he'll be on later


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> He has to go grocery shopping first, but he'll be on later



dude... im drunk and need your dunkness assistance!


----------



## MT Alex (May 19, 2012)

I'm on my 4th IPA, 2 Inversions, and 2 Ninkasis - I wonder why all the good beers have to be made by the commies in Oregon?  Never mind, RadEd.  I won't be on until 9ish, MST, though.  

I hope this post meets the new crack down requirements, hopefully peet isn't watching.


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm on my 4th IPA, 2 Inversions, and 2 Ninkasis - I wonder why all the good beers have to be made by the commies in Oregon?  Never mind, RadEd.  I won't be on until 9ish, MST, though.
> 
> I hope this post meets the new crack down requirements, hopefully peet isn't watching.



Shit I just got home and haven't even cracked one yet  
I'm slippin up man. I'll probably be a half hour after Alex.
Doesn't BF3 stand for Beer Four 3 ? ? ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Shit I just got home and haven't even cracked one yet
> I'm slippin up man. I'll probably be a half hour after Alex.
> Doesn't BF3 stand for Beer Four 3 ? ? ?



wtf iJM ON BEER 9I!!!!! GHELL YEA!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm on my 4th IPA, 2 Inversions, and 2 Ninkasis - I wonder why all the good beers have to be made by the commies in Oregon?  Never mind, RadEd.  I won't be on until 9ish, MST, though.
> 
> I hope this post meets the new crack down requirements, hopefully peet isn't watching.



All this state is good for is Beer and Grass seed. Lol


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> All this state is good for is Beer and Grass seed. Lol


What kind of grass seeds are we talking  Some of those Humboldt/Mendocino County seeds ?


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 19, 2012)

Battlefieldo - BF3 Premium Service is No Rumor



> There has been a lot of dancing around the subject, but no actual denial when it comes to the "rumored" Battlefield 3 Premium Service.
> 
> We can happily confirm that the Battlefield 3 Premium Content Service is no rumor, and is definitely set to launch on June 4th, 2012, along with the double XP for PC players.
> 
> ...


----------



## MT Alex (May 19, 2012)

Battlefieldo  said:


> *We can happily confirm that the Battlefield 3 Premium Content Service is no rumor...*



Looks like somebody has been drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

I want to Thank all our BF3 Clubhouse members for bailing on us since Diablo came out. Me and Alex and G8tr tried to game tonight , but were hopelessly out numbered. My score wouldn't have been much better, but the dedicated members would have helped us out a lot. Shame on you for leaving us out to dry. Brandon you are not included me and Alex are 2 hours behind you and were both doing the family thing that set us back before you hit the tipping point. Sorry I missed you tonight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2012)

I'll be home soon! The Frenchies are getting on my nerves anyway. Looking forward to playing again (as well as partaking in some "Humboldt" myself again, for the record...stupid Paris).


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I want to Thank all our BF3 Clubhouse members for bailing on us since Diablo came out. Me and Alex and G8tr tried to game tonight , but were hopelessly out numbered. My score wouldn't have been much better, but the dedicated members would have helped us out a lot. Shame on you for leaving us out to dry. Brandon you are not included me and Alex are 2 hours behind you and were both doing the family thing that set us back before you hit the tipping point. Sorry I missed you tonight.



I was gaming with edward, and ufgy until my wife asked my drunk ass to bed *WINK**WINK*!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 19, 2012)

By that description is is just a pay DLC, not a premium service.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was gaming with edward, and ufgy until my wife asked my drunk ass to bed *WINK**WINK*!!!



as well as me. with that awesome piloting


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2012)

Gee Brandon you couldnt even type a coherent sentence; hope she wasn't too disappointed.


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Gee Brandon you couldnt even type a coherent sentence; hope she wasn't too disappointed.



 You noticed that too :  )


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 19, 2012)

Idaho and I were playing rush on Damavand Peak last night using the Dart and Mass. It was pretty fun. I hope they don't nerf those guns haha! I darted Master Orhan(f@ghan) when he was coming for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Gee Brandon you couldnt even type a coherent sentence; hope she wasn't too disappointed.



I did blow a load quick but I did more dolphin diving than anything


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2012)

Boy am I sorry I said anything now lol


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Idaho and I were playing rush on Damavand Peak last night using the Dart and Mass. It was pretty fun. I hope they don't nerf those guns haha! I darted Master Orhan(f@ghan) when he was coming for me.


Yeah, I'm gonna be bummed when they do. 
They will with as many people that hate it. 
I'm surprised we didn't get kicked


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I want to Thank all our BF3 Clubhouse members for bailing on us since Diablo came out. Me and Alex and G8tr tried to game tonight , but were hopelessly out numbered. My score wouldn't have been much better, but the dedicated members would have helped us out a lot. Shame on you for leaving us out to dry. Brandon you are not included me and Alex are 2 hours behind you and were both doing the family thing that set us back before you hit the tipping point. Sorry I missed you tonight.



LuLz..if ya needed help, all ya had to do was hop down a channel and ask.


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz..if ya needed help, all ya had to do was hop down a channel and ask.



I did for a few seconds and listened you were all pretty involved. 
We were just feeling abandoned  Ditched your buddy's for 
Diablo  JK , it's all good , you'll tire of it soon enough


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I did for a few seconds and listened you were all pretty involved.
> We were just feeling abandoned  Ditched your buddy's for
> Diablo  JK , it's all good , you'll tire of it soon enough



Yeah, I'll be back hardcore when the expansion comes out, dependant on my shoulder. I know i missed out on some fun last night, but I had my own as well!

After using the shotguns so much lately, I'm ready for Close-Quarters!


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I'll be back hardcore when the expansion comes out, dependant on my shoulder. I know i missed out on some fun last night, but I had my own as well!
> 
> After using the shotguns so much lately, I'm ready for Close-Quarters!



You and me both. I got a second service star with the Mass last night and had no idea I had that many kills with it. 
Bumps up your accuracy at the same time. I have my son and a couple of his buddies coming over for a beer gaming night. 
They are X-boxers, but I have 2 big screens they can game on. BF3 or course. May have to coax them into a few COD 4 
and Fear 2 LAN games. COD is the only game I can hold my own against my oldest boy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2012)

So we are all using it now eh? I'm still on the fence as to whether that's "cool" or not. But hey that's apparently just me now. And anything that drops Orhan is a good thing in my book.


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So we are all using it now eh? I'm still on the fence as to whether that's "cool" or not. But hey that's apparently just me now. And anything that drops Orhan is a good thing in my book.



No doubt ! He followed us around the whole time I was on last night. 
We'd change servers and he'd be right there. I have to say he is very good
at driving us all nuts. Wish I could kill him more then I do. I bet it is only
a handful in all the time I have been playing BFBC2 and BF3. SOB  Yeah 
use the Mass before they nerf it. It will make guys do total somersaults 
in mid air. It is just fun as hell  I don't dart, I'm better with Buckshot.


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So we are all using it now eh? I'm still on the fence as to whether that's "cool" or not. But hey that's apparently just me now. And anything that drops Orhan is a good thing in my book.



DOesn't matter what shotgun I use, they all kinda work otu the same..useless at a distance, but great for up close.

I hadn't used shotguns at all until playing with the M26 MASS, the change is weapon use definitely changes the way to need to play to be effective.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2012)

I can't believe this guy. Which I know is exactly what he wants. He seriously needs to get laid, for a start.


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone play Blacklight Retribution ? I have the code for $20 
of in game item. First come first serve.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2012)

I still prefer the DAO Kung Pow with Slugs and reflex. Great action, deadly accurate. Almost like the slugs with 870 from BC2.


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Kiss my ass Lionheart. Please note I did not "call" him anything.
> 
> And as long as we are dropping the hammer on certain things in this thread how about we ban that lame ass "rustling jimmies" bs? This is not 4Chan. Thank Christ.



Only if it's a nice soft tight female arse

Come on dude, I'm over the pointless arguing, we are both adults, let's act like it and get back to BF3 topics 



MT Alex said:


> Well, you have been pretty damn confrontational in your posts, as of late, so don't be surprised when people get crabby.  It must be some kind of ChiTown thing.  I don't think he was really whining, but I don't really know what he meant by "Wooooo."



That "Woooooo" was just me being a sarcastic smartarse just cracking a joke the crashes were from my Overclock on my GPU, a bit too high so I lowered it


----------



## boise49ers (May 20, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Only if it's a nice soft tight female arse
> 
> Come on dude, I'm over the pointless arguing, we are both adults, let's act like it and get back to BF3 topics



Wrig has been dealing with the French. That'll work on any ones nerves. 
There is a reason they got their butts kicked in 39. Very Rude folks too.


----------



## BF3Cayin (May 20, 2012)

*Super Mega Backflip - A Battlefield 3 Montage by Cayin*

Hey guys just released my first montage and looking to create a 2nd in the near future. I've had no prior exp in capture and editing and this all took me 2 weeks to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AXu8UxslPE

Need as much advice you can offer


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 20, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Wrig has been dealing with the French. That'll work on any ones nerves.
> There is a reason they got their butts kicked in 39. Very Rude folks too.



To be honest, it hasn't been rudeness so much as BO that is really bugging me lol (that many kinda stink isn't an unfair stereotype). Though groups of young people never stfu and are really loud to boot so I guess that's rude. I will say service employee types that we have had to deal with like at the Metro have been very pleasant and helpful and that counts more anyway and I'm appreciative as it can be tough here with the language barrier.

Also, to be fair, it wasn't very hard to get ones ass kicked by the Blitzkrieg in its heyday. France was hardly the only ones.

Hey it's on topic...I mentioned Metro! 

Edit: BTW, France was not until mid-1940. Poland was 39 and then Czechoslovakia. Before any of that Austria had been annexed with reluctant permission from Britain and France.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 20, 2012)

BF3Cayin said:


> Hey guys just released my first montage and looking to create a 2nd in the near future. I've had no prior exp in capture and editing and this all took me 2 weeks to do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AXu8UxslPE
> 
> Need as much advice you can offer



wow wish i had the luck you had with your video. check out my channel UfgyTactics. looks like i need pointers from you


----------



## boise49ers (May 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Edit: BTW, France was not until mid-1940. Poland was 39 and then Czechoslovakia. Before any of that Austria had been annexed with reluctant permission from Britain and France.



Oh yeah !


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2012)

Master_OrHan, get a freaking life and stop following us around trying to knife us. All it proves is that you have nothing better to do than troll TPU members.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Master_OrHan, get a freaking life and stop following us around trying to knife us. All it proves is that you have nothing better to do than troll TPU members.



Whats even more pathetic is he has 2 platoons made. And guess who the only person those platoons are?............................just him. What a lousy platoon. 

I do love when he joins i jsut switch to the dart and turn around and dart him right in the face. erocker and I came to a consensus that he is 12 years old and which would yield no life(800+ hours of BF3) and only two words in his vocabulary. "noob" and "rager"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 21, 2012)

Hopefully his mom cancels the Internet connect soon lulz. Oh how I wish I was a mod and could see his IP address. Though stuff like that is a great example of why I'd make a terrible mod haha


----------



## n0tiert (May 21, 2012)

Hi m8´s

I´m running a 64 slot .de CQ GrandBazaar Server, and i like to add 
BF3 Chat, GUID, Stats and Mapstats Logger to my procon, my Hosting prov doesn´t allow 
remote access to the MYSQl, i tried db4free.net and freemysql.net both services work so far but they are too slow and i get error msg´s like hell : too many connections ........

Do you guys know any good free mysql service wich supports remote connection , or is anyone has free resources to setup one ?

it´s not alot of traffic and data .... only stats reqs/insert from locol procon 

thx


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> Hi m8´s
> 
> I´m running a 64 slot .de CQ GrandBazaar Server, and i like to add
> BF3 Chat, GUID, Stats and Mapstats Logger to my procon, my Hosting prov doesn´t allow
> ...



Is this an american server and is it located in germany?


----------



## n0tiert (May 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this an american server and is it located in germany?



location is .de 
provider is www.ngz-server.de

Server Stats: 
http://bf3stats.com/server/pc_2fb77f44-fadd-42f7-aebc-b27d462d213b


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> location is .de
> provider is www.ngz-server.de
> 
> Server Stats:
> http://bf3stats.com/server/pc_2fb77f44-fadd-42f7-aebc-b27d462d213b



Ahhh. I may jump on tonight to see what my ping would be.


----------



## n0tiert (May 21, 2012)

a solution could be to rewrite the plugin using

using System.Net;
using System.Collections.Specialized;
WebClient client = new WebClient();
NameValueCollection postData = new NameValueCollection();
.....
postData.Add("@pr", this.ServerID);
postData.Add("@pr", this.Mapstats.TimeMaploaded);
......
byte[] responseArray = client.UploadValues("http://somehost.com/myScript.php", "POST", postData);

instead of odbc connections.................


----------



## n0tiert (May 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahhh. I may jump on tonight to see what my ping would be.



[TPU]Game_Squad is often on too


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a way to set my profile so only friends can see what server I'm currently playing on? (On battlelog)


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 21, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to set my profile so only friends can see what server I'm currently playing on? (On battlelog)



I wouldn't worry so much.  So what if he is trying to troll you.  

I've actually started joining servers he frequents just to kind of challenge myself.  

I don't even play with TPU as much as he does....guess he's just in the closet about some things lol.  He must like really love everyone in TPU to put this much attention into them.


----------



## boise49ers (May 21, 2012)

Has there been an estimated date release and price for CQ ? 
They say June, but how long into June ? We have double points
coming up this next weekend, hopefully the DIII bunch will find time 
for BF3.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 21, 2012)

Yeah Edward hes a bothersome fucktard at times but that's exactly what he's trying to be so taking it so far as to try to hide from him is letting his punk ass "win" and just encourages more of the same pathetic behavior.

Besides we seem to pwn his lame ass as much as the other way around. If not more. He's not that good...


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2012)

It's more just I'd like to be able to play with my non-TPU buddies, or even by myself without having to deal with him trying to knife me the whole time. 

I find him more as a slight annoyance than anything. It's just really old as he's after all of us for something that happened what, a year or two ago? It's just said really. If anything I pity him for having no ability to get over something said on a forum.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Edward hes a bothersome fucktard at times but that's exactly what he's trying to be so taking it so far as to try to hide from him is letting his punk ass "win" and just encourages more of the same pathetic behavior.
> 
> Besides we seem to pwn his lame ass as much as the other way around. If not more. He's not that good...



Well since it is clear that he hacks, when he doesn't hack. He is awful!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 21, 2012)

Exactly. It's utterly fucking pathetic. But, being the moronic pseudo-sociopath that he is, he doesn't think and reason like us "normal folks". He gets off on ruining others peoples games same as a hacker. Which he probably is as well. Knowing the tools that exist as I do now thanks to Reddit I would be utterly shocked If he wasn't using subtle hacks to assist his trolling.

Edit: Posted that before I saw nvidiaintels response. Yeah I'm sure he hacks. How could he not? Especially in this game. Thanks a lot EA you fucking fucks. As much as that would suck I think we should boycott BC3 when it comes out cuz they really screwed us on BF3.


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I'm sure he hacks. How could he not?




Of course, but it doesn't matter. Caught on video.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Of course, but it doesn't matter. Caught on video.



Show this video! We must see!


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 22, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield:  "#BF3‬ multiplayer for all platforms will be offline for scheduled maintenance on 5/22 from 8:00 UTC to 9:00 UTC."

(US:  4 AM Eastern Time/1 AM Pacific)


----------



## rampage (May 22, 2012)

just found out about the maintenance the hard way

41 minutes more to kill


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2012)

Still down for me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 22, 2012)

Well I won't be home for 12 hours yet


----------



## boise49ers (May 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I won't be home for 12 hours yet



Hey I'll be on for a couple hours tonight.You'll probably have major jet lag though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 23, 2012)

was unfortunate to be on a server this morning with C1intdickwood I mean C1intBeastwood. That dick was using a m1014 and killing people left and right when there was no possible way. Not to mention we had to content with 340 ping players and a stacked teams. Lost every single match. regardless of how hard we tried. The server admin kicked our good players for saying 'fuck' but left the others alone. total BS. left server soon as was obvious it would not get better.


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2012)

That sucks man


----------



## boise49ers (May 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> was unfortunate to be on a server this morning with C1intdickwood I mean C1intBeastwood. That dick was using a m1014 and killing people left and right when there was no possible way. Not to mention we had to content with 340 ping players and a stacked teams. Lost every single match. regardless of how hard we tried. The server admin kicked our good players for saying 'fuck' but left the others alone. total BS. left server soon as was obvious it would not get better.


Clint was hacking ? I've watched video with that guy. No reason for that dude to hack. 
He is incredible. Have you seen some of his BFBC2 video's ? 
That sucks if he did , he will tarnish his legendary name


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 23, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Clint was hacking ? I've watched video with that guy. No reason for that dude to hack.
> He is incredible. Have you seen some of his BFBC2 video's ?
> That sucks if he did , he will tarnish his legendary name



i dont know if he was hacking but some of that crap was suspicious. he went 35/5 in rush mode. I unloaded on him at least 6 times with the m249,pkp,240B,m60,P90,MP7,DAO, USAS. killed him maybe twice? It was like the bullets went around him matrix/max payne style. He took an M44 to the face and survived but the next guy who spawned took the same gun to the face and died. kinda suspicious.


----------



## MT Alex (May 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Not to mention we had to content with 340 ping players and a stacked teams. *Lost every single match*. regardless of how hard we tried. The server admin kicked our good players for saying 'fuck' but left the others alone. total BS. left server soon as was obvious it would not get better.



Why the hell would you stay for more than one round?  It must take obvious a little longer to sink in for some than others  I do usually try and stick out a round, I don't like quitting, but I won't stay on a server that sucks for more than the round I joined, time is too precious to mess with crap like that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Why the hell would you stay for more than one round?  It must take obvious a little longer to sink in for some than others  I do usually try and stick out a round, I don't like quitting, but I won't stay on a server that sucks for more than the round I joined, time is too precious to mess with crap like that.



Those transport choppers were not gonna fly themselves ya know? It was Ducky's DUTY to fly them in circles for everyone to gather footage of.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Those transport choppers were not gonna fly themselves ya know? It was Ducky's DUTY to fly them in circles for everyone to gather footage of.



it was rush mode. no choppers.


----------



## MT Alex (May 23, 2012)

I heard they were going to add zip lines to the transport choppers in the armor expansion.

Not really.


----------



## boise49ers (May 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I heard they were going to add zip lines to the transport choppers in the armor expansion.
> 
> Not really.



That should cut down on suicide's  I have been know to jump out and forget to open my chute in time.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 23, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That should cut down on suicide's  I have been know to jump out and forget to open my chute in time.



That was what I have been hoping they do. Landing a transport in a city so people can bail out then take off and get out w/o being blown away or crash is rough. Being able to come to a "hover stop" long enough that someone can rappel / zip down is Ideal.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> That was what I have been hoping they do. Landing a transport in a city so people can bail out then take off and get out w/o being blown away or crash is rough. Being able to come to a "hover stop" long enough that someone can rappel / zip down is Ideal.



Yes a nice big stationary target. Perfect.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey I'll be on for a couple hours tonight.You'll probably have major jet lag though.



Hoo boy did I. Nice to browse TPU on a large screen again.


----------



## boise49ers (May 24, 2012)

Does any one know what time Double XP starts US times ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 24, 2012)

Ill check the subreddit.

Good to be back; played a bit yesterday. After starting off rusty and shitty on a Oman server incl a grenade suicide lol (probably some hackers too tho ) I bailed and found a less crowded Seine server and cleaned up in a tank, 36-8 or something like that. Had a great gunner which helped; kept rejoining me and would also switch to the CITV at times. He aced me out of the Ace by less than 200 points at the end though. :/

Felt kinda good to blow the shit out of Paris too!


----------



## MT Alex (May 24, 2012)

I'm not sure about the starting times, I'll probably be gone most of the weekend, anyhow.  Once you're past level 45 there is nothing to gain by ranking up, so I don't see much point to it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 24, 2012)

Well I still don't have lots of unlocks for classes that aren't engie. Also for choppers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm not sure about the starting times, I'll probably be gone most of the weekend, anyhow.  Once you're past level 45 there is nothing to gain by ranking up, so I don't see much point to it.



Yea alex is right. it is mostly for people just buying the game and trying to level up quickly


----------



## MT Alex (May 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I still don't have lots of unlocks for classes that aren't engie. Also for choppers.



The vehicle unlocks are a good point since they use points instead of kills, but I'm pretty sure you won't get 2 kills for one, so the unlocks for other classes won't be affected.

EDIT:  I guess I'm wrong.  Kills don't have anything to do with weapon unlocks, I guess I don't remember things that well, I could have sworn they did.  It's been that long since I unlocked everything I wanted.  Other than the Co-Ops, so this would be good for that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2012)

Its gonna be great for me. I can max out the Assault class AND have tons of noobs trying to get extra XP open to stabbin'!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its gonna be great for me. I can max out the Assault class AND have tons of noobs trying to get extra XP open to stabbin'!



Slip of the knife! I will control night! AND DAY!


----------



## boise49ers (May 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea alex is right. it is mostly for people just buying the game and trying to level up quickly




Or someone who wants to level up a little faster so he 
kind of looks like he knows how to play the game 
I have a couple medals and stars I'm putting off until 
then so get more points too


MT Alex said:


> EDIT:  I guess I'm wrong.  Kills don't have anything to do with weapon unlocks, I guess I don't remember things that well, I could have sworn they did.  It's been that long since I unlocked everything I wanted.  Other than the Co-Ops, so this would be good for that.


 Kills count towards attachments though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 24, 2012)

2 kills for one? I figured it would be 200 points for a kill, for example.


----------



## boise49ers (May 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> 2 kills for one? I figured it would be 200 points for a kill, for example.



From what I hear, what they do is take your total from your match and double it. 
I don't think there are any other extra's. Double kills would be sweet. I could use
all the help I can get in that Dept.


----------



## boise49ers (May 25, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Does any one know what time Double XP starts US times ?



Look's like 1 a.m. Idaho time. Damn it. Oh well I'll get my medals and go to bed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 25, 2012)

Starts tonight then?


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 25, 2012)

Battlelog - Double XP Weekend May 26-27 on PC



> Double XP Weekend May 26-27 on PC
> 
> By: trydling
> 
> ...





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> Double XP in a nutshell
> 
> Hello ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (May 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Starts tonight then?


Yeah 2 a.m. for you :  ) Hey any one up for a few Rush Rounds. 
I'd like some TPU guys on my team so I can win 
Looking for 6 ribbons, but stopping at 5 until after 1 a.m.


----------



## Raw (May 26, 2012)

*BF3 fps well over 100 in Ultra*

I searched to see what decent fps is in BF3 but I couldn't find info here on TPU.
I got my new system running pretty good (no OC yet for CPU) and in Ultra Mode I am getting WELL over 100 fps per Fraps. 100-165 so far, no tweaks.
Is that about where I should be with this setup?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2012)

That's better than when I was running two 5850s. So yes. That seems right.


----------



## Raw (May 26, 2012)

*To me, that's awful fast so I wasn't sure*



Radical_Edward said:


> That's better than when I was running two 5850s. So yes. That seems right.



Thanks for the reply Radical, I wasn't sure if it is a fluke or something.
I was surprised to see those numbers. To me, that's awful fast so I wasn't sure.
So far after 10-15 minutes of playing the game and trying to tweak the settings those are the numbers I am getting. But I have to go through all the maps, not just one. But even if I was just getting 60 fps I would have been happy. As it is, I'm estatic.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2012)

I got 50-90 FPS tops after that last patch that was suppose to "improve" performance. :shadedshu

I'm planning on buying a GTX 670 or AMD 7970 this next paycheck to replace my aged 5850. (Gave one to my fiance' for her rig.)


----------



## boise49ers (May 26, 2012)

Raw said:


> I searched to see what decent fps is in BF3 but I couldn't find info here on TPU.
> I got my new system running pretty good (no OC yet for CPU) and in Ultra Mode I am getting WELL over 100 fps per Fraps. 100-165 so far, no tweaks.
> Is that about where I should be with this setup?



On ULtra ? Wow I have a GTX 670 and get around 60 average with factory Ocing. What resolution are you running ?
Oop's 2 GTX 570 , my bad.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2012)

Yeah Ultra should be 4X MSAA which runs pretty well on NV cards. You could probably benefit from a CPU OC as well with all that GPU bandwidth.


----------



## Raw (May 26, 2012)

*attempt an bigger oc on the video cards as well*



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Ultra should be 4X MSAA which runs pretty well on NV cards. You could probably benefit from a CPU OC as well with all that GPU bandwidth.



Yes, I plan on overclocking this system later tonight, after I get out of work.
But I wanted to see what stock looked like first.

I wonder if I should attempt an bigger oc on the video cards as well, although they are already pretty oc'ed from the mfg. (EVGA) being the "Classified" models.
Yea...of course I will.

But at this rate I am wondering now if I really want to take advantage of EVGA's StepUp program and get them 670's.
I am in the EVGA Queue and I am # 113 and # 120 so I guess I have some time to decide.
I more than likely will exchange for the 670's but I don't know HOW in the world they could be any faster than what I have now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2012)

Think the main real-world benefit right *now* would be lower power consumption.

The extra points are nice. But grrr just shoulda had an easy knife to end a round but the goddamn animation didnt start and instead I pulled my knife out and am looking at the guy while he shoots me dead. Maybe I hit the button a millisec too early but that was some bs.


----------



## Raw (May 26, 2012)

*lower power consumption*



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Think the main real-world benefit right *now* would be lower power consumption.
> 
> The extra points are nice. But grrr just shoulda had an easy knife to end a round but the goddamn animation didnt start and instead I pulled my knife out and am looking at the guy while he shoots me dead. Maybe I hit the button a millisec too early but that was some bs.



Well, if the biggest benefit I get is power savings, I could care less.
I am not a greenhead or energy conservationist in any way, shape or form.  

Hey, I am a big block Chevy guy with rectangular port heads...lol. And I don't cruise, I floor it.

And if I have to pay $200 something for the "upgrade??" then it will take me what...25 years or something?? to recoup my cost?
NOT!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2012)

Uh ok


----------



## MT Alex (May 26, 2012)

Raw said:


> But at this rate I am wondering now if I really want to take advantage of EVGA's StepUp program and get them 670's.
> I am in the EVGA Queue and I am # 113 and # 120 so I guess I have some time to decide.
> I more than likely will exchange for the 670's but I don't know HOW in the world they could be any faster than what I have now.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670/28.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670_SLI/24.html

Considering that the 670 is 25% faster than the 570, I don't know how in the world you wouldn't notice how much faster they are  I'd step up if I had the option.


----------



## boise49ers (May 26, 2012)

Raw said:


> I more than likely will exchange for the 670's but I don't know HOW in the world they could be any faster than what I have now.



They are well put together. Overclock like crazy, mine is quiet and runs cool. I'm not getting the FPS I'd like with BF3 , 
but I'm sure it is the CPU and Graphic's slot holding it back. I still Get all the Candy though and that was my main reason 
for getting it. I actually have it set up on a 55" 720P TV right now and it Looks Real nice even at 720P. I'm sick as shit 
today though and don't even feel like gaming .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 26, 2012)

Found my BF3 Theme song

http://youtu.be/73UKnn5fSbo


----------



## Darkleoco (May 26, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Found my BF3 Theme song
> 
> http://youtu.be/73UKnn5fSbo



That just made my day  describes me so many times lol


----------



## MT Alex (May 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm sick as shit
> today though and don't even feel like gaming .



Brown bottle flu?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2012)

Ive been playing BF3 for most of the day today (starting from last night...been a long shift) even though I have a love hate relationship with it. 

but one thing that pisses me off to no end is hit detection. I can snipe with a M40A5 at a guy at one of the windows from RU spawn in metro and i get a hit marker and bloodsplatters but it doesnt kill him, he turns around and sprays me with an LMG, SMG or G18C (full auto glock) and I die instantly - this is in hardcore mode mind you and the shot hit his chest.

second thing is - guys who wade into a group of 5 enemies that are scattered around a small spot and he rapes every single one of them with a PkP pecheneg before a random guy from across where the group was holding out kill him with a sniper rifle or assault rifle. BUT BUT BUT, when i use the same gun and wade into the same group of enemies i get torn to shit each and every time i try.

Why is it that in the hands of the enemies their guns seem to do 800% more damage compared to me when i used the same guns???

Its not the first or the second time ive tried something like that.

Then comes the problem i have with shotguns. aparantly eveything is more powerful the a shotgun at close range. I get off 2 shots pointblank into an enemies torso and he just kills me with one shot from his SMG or rifle. and the same problem happends when im using flechette rounds.

Hit detection is so full of fucking shit in this game. In the beta - bullets used to fly around corners. this problem still exists. and im getting sick of it.


I know I know...some of you guys will probably say "suck less" and fair play to you. I might not be a pro league FPs player, but at the same time im not some mindless lemming thats totally void of tactics and teamwork. Im no newcomer to fps games and ive spent a lot of time since i was young teen playing these games and now im 26 (or 27 - I forget)

anyway...part of the problem could be because hit detection is done CLIENTSIDE instead of serverside like the previous game.

It just annoys me to no end when I feel like my gun is made by fisherprice.


----------



## Raw (May 27, 2012)

*670 is 25% faster than the 570*



MT Alex said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670/28.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670_SLI/24.html
> 
> Considering that the 670 is 25% faster than the 570, I don't know how in the world you wouldn't notice how much faster they are  I'd step up if I had the option.



Thanks for those links MT, that did the trick...I'm convinced. After looking at those links and also reading a few reviews on Overclockers Club:

"Conclusion

The bottom line as far as performance goes, is that the EVGA GTX 670 SC is a powerhouse that holds its ground even among the single GPU flagship cards from both NVIDIA and AMD
Overall, the EVGA GTX 670 SC vastly exceeds expectations in performance despite being built on a ridiculously small PCB. It performs so well and at such a good price, I would recommend this GPU over any other card out there, even the GTX 680. Another no-brainer Approved stamp for EVGA!"

Now I will be watching daily for that e-mail from EVGA. #111 and #119 in their queue.

I should be slapped   for not being able to find those links myself but I saved them to my favorites.


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 27, 2012)

double XP in full effect 
w00000000000000000000t


----------



## boise49ers (May 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Brown bottle flu?



I wish ! I have slept about 18 hrs out of the last 24. 
I think I kicked it. Body aches, Chills, runny nose. 
Should game some tonight and get in a little bit of
Double XP. Youngest Grand Daughters B-day party 
today so the days is pretty used up.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive been playing BF3 for most of the day today (starting from last night...been a long shift) even though I have a love hate relationship with it.
> 
> but one thing that pisses me off to no end is hit detection. I can snipe with a M40A5 at a guy at one of the windows from RU spawn in metro and i get a hit marker and bloodsplatters but it doesnt kill him, he turns around and sprays me with an LMG, SMG or G18C (full auto glock) and I die instantly - this is in hardcore mode mind you and the shot hit his chest.



Because M40A5 doesnt have enough power to kill with one shot even in hardcore mode maybe? (Apart from headshot)

http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/M40

(Scroll down to damage. The way damage works on BF3 is, say you have a gun like M40A5, which is 80-50, this means at point blank you will deal a base damage of 80, and from anything over 50 or so metres (usually) will deal 50 damage. Headshot are 2.0x damage.)

I was going to say, 'If you had used the M98B then any shot in hardcore mode would be a one hit kill' because the minimum damage used to be 75, but the sneaky bastards mustve nerfed the gun in the last patch and funnily enough the minimum damage is now 59. 

http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/M98B


I was like


----------



## boise49ers (May 28, 2012)

Alex I didn't even know you were playing on that game on Oman. I was to busy trying to kill that fucker Littledongju at the Construction sight to get my Assault Medal. I'd had about 8 less deaths if I hadn't spent all my time hunting him and having him play Orhan on me. I was getting pissed, but at least the Medal came after finally gettin that fucker.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 28, 2012)

What in the world ,I get this guys when i check my stats today.Anyone know why?

first pic,see the weird characters (login is fine)
 uhm now the darn buttons for attachments,hyperlinks are not working for me...using Firefox 12???? 

to explain BL when i click my stats nothing shows up like it was all deleted,yet my profile says i have not played in a month,now my browser is not letting me post links??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 28, 2012)

Well I managed over 50K Support score last two days. 8K more to the M60.


----------



## boise49ers (May 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I managed over 50K Support score last two days. 8K more to the M60.



I went after that gun early when I started BF3. Got it and have only fire 50 rounds through it. 
Not exactly sure why I have never used it, except I don't play Support much. I may have to try it out. 
I'm sure it needs attachments because of recoil, but most of them do. It was a beast in BC2 for sure. 
Remember using it as a sniper rifle by pop firing ?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (May 29, 2012)

Update in case you've missed:



























Plus just wanted to revive the thread


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Update in case you've missed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those videos are FUNNY AS HELL! ..... BANNED!


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 30, 2012)

VG247.com - EU PS Store outs Battlefield 3 Premium for June 4 release



> Wed, May 30, 2012 | 13:49 BST
> 
> Battlefield 3 Premium will release on June 4, according to the EU PS Update. It is slated to launch the same day as the Close Quarters map and will run you £39.99/€49.99/AU$79.95. EA has yet to announce the service, and a date for the PC and Xbox 360 versions was not noted. The service has been rumored for quite some time, and is to be similar to CoD Elite.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2012)

£35 is asking quite a lot for just an 'expansion pack' but I dunno... It does seem to give you quite a lot for the money.


----------



## boise49ers (May 30, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> VG247.com - EU PS Store outs Battlefield 3 Premium for June 4 release



Gully I am curious if this BF3 Premium will include all DLC expansions. As in CQ, and AF ?
Everything I have read is pretty vague on that.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 30, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £35 is asking quite a lot for just an 'expansion pack' but I dunno... It does seem to give you quite a lot for the money.



Not exactly sure if you are referring to Battlefield Premium when you quote £35, because it says £39.99 up above.  But rumours say you get this for £39.99:

*Battlefield PREMIUM *(most likely a ONE TIME FEE)
20 new maps (across all 5 DLCs)
20 new weapons (across all 5 DLCs)
More than 10 new vehicles (across all 5 DLCs)
More than 4 new game modes (across all 5 DLCs)
More than 30 new Assignments (across all 5 DLCs)
More than 20 new Dog Tags (across all 5 DLCs)

World premier: 4.6.2012 at 1:00 PM (PST) / 9:00 PM (UTC) - @ E3 Press Event

Two different packages (both include earlier access to DLCs)
Package 1 - BF Premium + B2K  _(I think they mean + All DLCs +B2K)_
Package 2 - BF Premium + All DLCs

Source:  Battlefieldo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

I really dunno about this.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I really dunno about this.



I think EA wants to sell you hats, but DICE wants you all to buy ALL the DLC so as not to fracture the community.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> I think EA wants to sell you hats, but DICE wants you all to buy ALL the DLC so as not to fracture the community.



If its less then 50 bucks and they give you EVERYTHING for a ONE TIME fee then Ill bite.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Not exactly sure if you are referring to Battlefield Premium when you quote £35








Premium to cost £35...though it its just the one off fee, I will most likely buy it. God knows i hate paying subscription fee's for stuff. At least if youre subscribed to porn mags or porn sites you get regular updates.

Look at CoD Elite/Elite premium ETC ETC, how often do you see new content released for their subscribers?? All ive heard of so far are a less then a handfull of new maps.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 30, 2012)

Unconfirmed leak?


----------



## boise49ers (May 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If its less then 50 bucks and they give you EVERYTHING for a ONE TIME fee then Ill bite.



Exactly !


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2012)

ALmost kinda sounds like the Special Forces expansion, which is OK with me!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ALmost kinda sounds like the Special Forces expansion, which is OK with me!



Yup. I paid 10 bucks for Euro Force, Armored Fury each and 34.99 for the Special Forces expansion and it was worth every penny. So if they do all this for sub-$50 its a great deal IMO. Has to be a one time fee however.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 30, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. I paid 10 bucks for Euro Force, Armored Fury each and 34.99 for the Special Forces expansion and it was worth every penny. So if they do all this for sub-$50 its a great deal IMO. Has to be a one time fee however.



That is the mildest form of eating crow I've ever heard


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That is the mildest form of eating crow I've ever heard



No no! I always stood by the one time fee thing. If it turns into an annual fee to "play to win" kinda crap then I aint doing it. No crow eatin good sir.


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2012)

Luckily, there was absolutely no mention of exclusive weapons, other than some silly knife, so no real pay to win items.  I just wish they would have waited for a July release, since I'll be jackin' the dog to feed the cat in June.  But that's still better than all the crow you'll have to eat.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (May 30, 2012)

I got Back 2 Karkand only 2 days ago 
Got stabbed by orhan yesterday on Oman...shit that guy can use the knife...
He spent the whole game chasin after me ... which is 

"I'll be on again tonight Orhan,Teklord or whatever they call you"

EDIT:this is nice:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Luckily, there was absolutely no mention of exclusive weapons, other than some silly knife, so no real pay to win items.  I just wish they would have waited for a July release, since I'll be jackin' the dog to feed the cat in June.  But that's still better than all the crow you'll have to eat.



I'm telling ya. I'm not eating any crow. I'm sticking to my guns. Ive always said I would adopt if its a one time fee. Anyway who are you to judge if I was? You're the one jackin' off dogs.


----------



## boise49ers (May 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm telling ya. I'm not eating any crow. I'm sticking to my guns. Ive always said I would adopt if its a one time fee. Anyway who are you to judge if I was? You're the one jackin' off dogs.



OK , let us ask you this. Have you EVER been mistaken about anything, EVER ? 
I already know the answer, just thought I'd throw a little seasoning out there for the 
Crow cook off 
Yeah I'm kind of like you Alex wish they would wait until after I take my trips this Summer. 
Coming up with an Extra $50 right after spending $400 on a GPU is gonna be a 
hard one to push through with out a fight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> OK , let us ask you this. Have you EVER been mistaken about anything, EVER ?
> I already know the answer, just thought I'd throw a little seasoning out there for the
> Crow cook off
> Yeah I'm kind of like you Alex wish they would wait until after I take my trips this Summer.
> ...



I woke up half naked under a tractor 30 miles from my house once. Obviously I made some mistakes that night.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2012)

If it's 60 bucks for all the expansions I'll take it. I won't pay for any kind of subscription to anything though.


----------



## WarhammerTX (May 31, 2012)

erocker said:


> If it's 60 bucks for all the expansions I'll take it. I won't pay for any kind of subscription to anything though.



I'm with erocker on that I don't like the subscription thing.


----------



## boise49ers (May 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I woke up half naked under a tractor 30 miles from my house once. Obviously I made some mistakes that night.



You didn't eat any ones face I hope. I hear that happens in Florida 



erocker said:


> If it's 60 bucks for all the expansions I'll take it. I won't pay for any kind of subscription to anything though.



This must be one loved game when we all agree to pay $50 or 
$60 for basically an expansion. They do offer quite a bit for the 
money, but still this does show how much the games got under our skin.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Unconfirmed leak?
> 
> http://battlefieldo.com/attachments/aujz2zzcmaai9fq-png-large-png.1089/



OKAY if that is true I am so going Premium. The reset stats thing looks really cool and to be able to play all the DLC 2 weeks early is a major plus as well. This doesnt look bad at all. It could have been worse knowning EA. I guess DICE has some say after all. If its a one time pay deal im IN!


----------



## boise49ers (May 31, 2012)

So after changing a couple settings mainly taking it off Vsync I am 
running 85/110 fps at 1080p on Ultra. Duh ! Hasn't dropped below 
75. That's more like what I expected. Look's pretty Good I might add !


----------



## MT Alex (May 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So after changing a couple settings mainly *taking it off Vsync *I am
> running 85/110 fps at 1080p on Ultra. Duh ! Hasn't dropped below
> 75. That's more like what I expected. Look's pretty Good I might add !



That would do it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 31, 2012)

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "Patch info dropping today. All platforms"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "Patch info dropping today. All platforms"



Good news i hope


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> OKAY if that is true I am so going Premium. The reset stats thing looks really cool and to be able to play all the DLC 2 weeks early is a major plus as well. This doesnt look bad at all. It could have been worse knowning EA. I guess DICE has some say after all. If its a one time pay deal im IN!



Reset your stats? Why? NEVER. Resetting stats is for wimps.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 31, 2012)

New Battlfield Blog Post:  Massive Battlefield 3 update goes live June 4-5



> [DICE] H Brun |  05.31.12 |
> 
> _We are very happy to present the contents of our next Battlefield 3 game update! This is a big one, rolling out June 4-5. Read on for the full details, including a solution to the M26 dart issue, reduced suppression, and the introduction of colorblind support on console._
> 
> ...


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reset your stats? Why? NEVER. Resetting stats is for wimps.



Because reaching lvl 100 with my 1337 hacks was so easy that I need a reset so I can do again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 31, 2012)

M26 dart situation resolved too, finally. This is the best explanation of what the deal truly was that I have seen yet, by the way. From this description it is most certainly a big glitch; still kinda disappointed that some here chose to use it (and tried to rationalize/justify even claiming it wasn't that OP and shit). Except against Orhan, of course. 



> Some of you have noticed lately how a certain loadout has been overpowered. When the M26 Lightweight Shotgun System was mounted under an assault rifle with a heavy barrel, *the M26 would accidentally fire assault rifle bullets instead of shotgun pellets*. This is fixed in the June update.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> M26 dart situation resolved too, finally. This is the best explanation of what the deal truly was that I have seen yet, by the way. From this description it is most certainly a big glitch; still kinda disappointed that some here chose to use it (and tried to rationalize/justify even claiming it wasn't that OP and shit). Except against Orhan, of course.



Im sad. I enjoyed blasting people with the dart....you know because its a F#@KING SHOTGUN AT CLOSE RANGE. It went back to useless now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 31, 2012)

Whatever. Like most of the shit you say this was probably tongue-in-cheek.

Seriously, multiple assault rifle-caliber projectiles being launched en masse from a shotgun? No wonder I would drop dead immediately and couldn't even see a shooter. Close quarters, my ass. 

Go use actual hacks while you are at it...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whatever. Like most of the shit you say this was probably tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> Seriously, multiple assault rifle-caliber projectiles being launched en masse from a shotgun? No wonder I would drop dead immediately and couldn't even see a shooter. Close quarters, my ass.
> 
> Go use actual hacks while you are at it...



Its a shot gun. It shouldn't take 6 hits to take a man down. The Dart would sometimes take 3 hits before it would take someone down when it was "broken". Now I might as well use pepper spray. All they needed to do was reduce the range. That's it. Now its useless.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 31, 2012)

Well I had nothing but the opposite experiences being a Dart victim though thankfully such only happened 3-5 times. It just took me right down, often outside too immediately after emerging from inside and/or cover. I'd be like _WTF was that!?_ and then notice the weapon used.

It's possible these people were using other hacks too (such as to locate me) but then why use the known-glitched Dart if you are trying to be incognito?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reset your stats? Why? NEVER. Resetting stats is for wimps.



Its just a good option to have. Not like I actually would reset. And this next update looks good!

Yes and fixed input lag with controllers and joysticks with the next update. Thatll be good for me when I fly when my joystick. Probably won't help me from flying into cranes but oh well haha


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 31, 2012)

Yes there are definitely a bunch of nice fixes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 31, 2012)

I like that they have actually changed the pellets fired between some of the shotguns, the faster firing USAS now fires 1 less pellet than the slower firing MK3, so they are probably on pretty even ground.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Im sad. I enjoyed blasting people with the dart....you know because its a F#@KING SHOTGUN AT CLOSE RANGE. It went back to useless now.



The M26 wasn't really any different at close range. ?Unless you happened to have 6 people standing in front of oyu (because you probably will kill them all with 1 shot, maybe 2). But thats a lucky uncommon scenario where you come up behind that many people. Close range with it firing Assault rifle rounds was a 1 shot, it's still a 1 shot now, if you round a corner and put a M26 shot into someone, they will die. Don't see the problem.


----------



## boise49ers (May 31, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like that they have actually changed the pellets fired between some of the shotguns, the faster firing USAS now fires 1 less pellet than the slower firing MK3, so they are probably on pretty even ground.
> 
> 
> 
> The M26 wasn't really any different at close range. ?Unless you happened to have 6 people standing in front of oyu (because you probably will kill them all with 1 shot, maybe 2). But thats a lucky uncommon scenario where you come up behind that many people. Close range with it firing Assault rifle rounds was a 1 shot, it's still a 1 shot now, if you round a corner and put a M26 shot into someone, they will die. Don't see the problem.



Me either, I have watched it up close 340 times so far and will continue. I don't use the Dart though I use Buckshot. The Saiga is as deadly as the Mass in my opinion, because you can rip off rounds so much faster. Mass there is that pause between shots if some one is right on top of you and you don't kill them first shot it will be a close shoot out.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 31, 2012)

Gonna miss the Dart first time a shotgun felt useful to me in a Battlefield game, oh well, im over it still i feel nothing was wrong with the Dart or M26 Mass for that matter, i feel all other weapons are weaksauce and should have been buffed lol. So all weapons are deadly.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2012)

Complete patch list here.

One of my favorites: Fixed so the weapon’s fire mode is saved between spawns. 

I always change the AN-94 to full auto every time I use it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Complete patch list here.
> 
> One of my favorites: Fixed so the weapon’s fire mode is saved between spawns.
> 
> I always change the AN-94 to full auto every time I use it.



AN-94 has full auto?


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2012)

Yes!

I absolutely love that gun on full auto.


----------



## ufgy20 (May 31, 2012)

Ah man great times. playing in a server with Master_Noob_Rager and up to our usual antics like 10 minutes into it hes like 3-11 0-2 against me and out of nowhere the admin kicks him. he rejoins our team 5 minutes later i welcome him he Rages me and the admin banned him on the server.. ah lol good times


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> AN-94 has full auto?





mastrdrver said:


> Yes!
> 
> I absolutely love that gun on full auto.



I had no idea, and it's the gun I'm presently taking to 500 kills.  That will make it much nicer, since I blow chunks with it at close range.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> M26 dart situation resolved too, finally. This is the best explanation of what the deal truly was that I have seen yet, by the way. From this description it is most certainly a big glitch; still kinda disappointed that some here chose to use it (and tried to rationalize/justify even claiming it wasn't that OP and shit). Except against Orhan, of course.



Um, I said in the "argument" wit h1Kurgan1, that the Dart was not broken, and it isn't.

The M26 itself is, as said here:



> When the M26 Lightweight Shotgun System was mounted under an assault rifle with a heavy barrel, the M26 would accidentally fire assault rifle bullets instead of shotgun pellets. This is fixed in the June update.



The "Dart" part isn't broken. The M26 itself was broken, and the Dart option just amplified the effect. 1Kurgan! listened, tested, and then agreed that even the MASS ammo was broken, because, well it was.

I have 850-and some odd kills with the M26. The Dart was just about 15 of those kills. I was playing with the M26 MASS, and people were calling it the Dart, to the point that servers banned the Dart only, yet here I was blasting them away with the MASS, and I was even told on quite a few that the MASS was fine....when clearly it wasn't.


So, most of us ended up using the MASS ammo, in like every round, to push this point across on servers that only banned the Dart. IT was silly to ban one, and not the other. When I personally said the Dart wasn't broken, I was being sarcastic, and even stated so.

I cannot really think of anyone else that said it wasn't broken...?



Even not using the MASS, I tend to end up in the top 3 in a server pretty consistently now. After 350+ hours, the game finally is boring to me, and doesn't present any challenge. I'm not positive I'm going to buy any upgrades or expansion packs...there's plenty of other games for me to play. However, at the same time, someone asks me to play, I'm all in!!


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Um, I said in the "argument" wit h1Kurgan1, that the Dart was not broken, and it isn't.
> 
> The M26 itself is, as said here:
> 
> ...



I use the dart just to troll. I will continue to do so. It had no effect whatsoever on my k/d or spm, which is why I have no qualms about using it.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 1, 2012)

No challenge?  It's getting pretty deep around here.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> No challenge?  It's getting pretty deep around here.







You cannot deny i end up on top pretty often. Most of us TS players do. If not playing with others, it loses its luster, quick. It's even been a while since orhan got me, although he's tried quite a few times.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I had no idea, and it's the gun I'm presently taking to 500 kills.  That will make it much nicer, since I blow chunks with it at close range.





You guys know that you can change the firing mode on most guns with the "V" key, correct? Just making sure.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 1, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "‪#BF3‬ multiplayer to be unavailable on all platforms June 1st 8-9 AM UTC. Addresses problems with XP & ranks. More info: Source 



			
				Battlefield facebook page said:
			
		

> Battlefield · about an hour ago ·
> Battlefield 3 multiplayer will be unavailable on all platforms June 1st from 8 to 9 AM UTC for an update that addresses a recent problem that has prevented some players from recognizing experience and rank progressions (tied the use of the FAMAS by any player in a match).



Help.EA.com - STATISTIC & XP TRACKING ISSUES IN BATTLEFIELD 3



> UPDATED:  5/31/2012
> We are aware that some players are experiencing a problem where their in-game stats and experience are not being recognized towards their progression on Battlelog or in-game. While we are working to resolve this issue we have also identified what can cause this problem to occur.
> 
> This issue only affects games in which a player uses the FAMAS weapon. In any game where the FAMAS is used there is a chance that player stats and experience will not be recognized after the game. We are temporarily recommending that players avoid using the FAMAS and spread the word to fellow players to avoid the problems this error can cause.
> ...



*8:00 AM UTC = 4:00 AM Eastern = 1:00 AM Pacific time*


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 1, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> You guys know that you can change the firing mode on most guns with the "V" key, correct? Just making sure.



Yeah, I just assumed it was a burst gun, like the M16, so I never tried.  Honestly, though, I rarely switch the firing modes.  If I want fewer bullets I just tap the mouse.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea I hardly switch fire modes. When I first tried the AN-94, I thought it was going to take forever to wade through all the kills needed for the unlocks. I just always check to see what firing modes guns have and that was when I found it had full auto.

It has some serious kick to it, but once you get use to it, it is deadly even against guns with faster rpm.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 1, 2012)

Scored tonight. Got an old Transport 3000 laptop. It has never been used and still had all the plastic protective covering. Not a gamer for sure, but runs really well. I may have to get the CMOS bat replaced because it sat so long, but this is perfect with my trips coming up. No Cell service, but a couple hotspots in Packwood. The thing looks like it was just bought. The OS still was 2002 XP with no updates. Spending a couple hours updating all that and putting Essentials on it. Might sound Blah, but I'm excited. Has an ATI 9700 dedicated Graphic's card so it should stream well too. Crazy because it cost over 2 Grand new and never used. Man how times have changed as far as PC prices. Imagine the system you could build with those funds.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 1, 2012)

Got my newest Montage up! Hope you guys enjoy it, got a lot more TPU in it this time!

[yt]V7m5ya_r_W4&feature=g-all-u[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Got my newest Montage up! Hope you guys enjoy it, got a lot more TPU in it this time!
> 
> [yt]V7m5ya_r_W4&feature=g-all-u[/yt]



That song was cool until I heard the speak and spell. Now all I can think of is ET in BF3.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That song was cool until I heard the speak and spell. Now all I can think of is ET in BF3.



I seen MM get run over a couple of times LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I seen MM get run over a couple of times LOL



lol he got me once for sure. Didnt see any other times. He got Gunny too!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol he got me once for sure. Didnt see any other times. He got Gunny too!



He also murder kevin with the VMMG then ran him over!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah man, so many good times in that jeep Ugfy. I forgot how awesome that round on Caspian was, everyone was running around in that field for us.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it's OT but what better place to post than here? I forgot I had this; spied on a wall of some hipster store in Paris:


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 1, 2012)

twitter.com/BATTLEFIELDO: "Close Quarters* and Armored Kill* will be playable at E3! Booth # 1601"

New Battlefield Blog Post:  We’re going to E3 and we’re bringing Close Quarters and Armored Kill!



> [DICE] H Brun |  06.01.12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ah man, so many good times in that jeep Ugfy. I forgot how awesome that round on Caspian was, everyone was running around in that field for us.



Is that the round were I was trying to dart you two out of the jeep?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is that the round were I was trying to dart you two out of the jeep?



yea i was going to include the video of you shooting us out but the burning jeep running you over


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> yea i was going to include the video of you shooting us out but the burning jeep running you over



LOL yea that was a fun night. We had nothing better to do than to play out in the field on caspian border


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow Friday Night have an 18 pack on ice and ain't in the mood to drink it. Mark that one down on your calendar boy's, ain't gonna see that for awhile. Fighten that cold and working all week must of kicked my ass.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

Some great rounds last night, thanks guys!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 2, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Got my newest Montage up! Hope you guys enjoy it, got a lot more TPU in it this time!
> 
> [yt]V7m5ya_r_W4&feature=g-all-u[/yt]



I still have clips of you motherfuckers running me over.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 3, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I still have clips of you motherfuckers running me over.



You guy's are rubbing off all over Kevin's innocents  Mother Fucker's 
Is that card doing right by yuh Kevin ? Did you get some fan's ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 3, 2012)

Somebody busted in to the 18 pack tonight...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You guy's are rubbing off all over Kevin's innocents  Mother Fucker's
> Is that card doing right by yuh Kevin ? Did you get some fan's ?



heheh I am tainted. Yeah, it's awesome! I can play all games on ultra with a little overclocking :3


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 3, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> heheh I am tainted. Yeah, it's awesome! I can play all games on ultra with a little overclocking :3



Good ! So I figured out why I was limited on Ultra with my new one. Vsync ! It averages around 100 fps second at 1080p and Ultra. 
This 670 runs so quiet and cool. I'm shocked because that was one reason I got away from Nvidia was heat.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Somebody busted in to the 18 pack tonight...



Yeah Buddy, I went last week on about a six pack :  )


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Good ! So I figured out why I was limited on Ultra with my new one. Vsync ! It averages around 100 fps second at 1080p and Ultra.
> This 670 runs so quiet and cool. I'm shocked because that was one reason I got away from Nvidia was heat.



go the second card from the top in either brand, and temps are usually nice. both companies release heat monsters every now and then.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> go the second card from the top in either brand, and temps are usually nice. both companies release heat monsters every now and then.



My 6870 HD did ok, but sounded like a M1A1 Abrams when in game. The GTX 670 is a lot cooler and quieter though. I'm seriously impressed by it. Oh with that said Boise just got the M1A2 Tank. What a beast ! They got the newest Bradley too. Boise is a Tank Training base. They train in the High Desert South of Town. North is National Forest. Can you ask for better. We also have the Air Guard with A-10's and F18's. Pretty safe place. 

It is a Beast. I have tried googling it and can't find it.

Wow I just hit a point I am not so worried about gaming. WTF, Maybe I need new content, but I am saying REALLY ! What the hell ?  
\One week of beening really sick and I have different feeling, that and drinking. We'll see I may be back full strength next week. Weird shit !


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> My 6870 HD did ok, but sounded like a M1A1 Abrams when in game. The GTX 670 is a lot cooler and quieter though. I'm seriously impressed by it. Oh with that said Boise just got the M1A2 Tank. What a beast ! They got the newest Bradley too. Boise is a Tank Training base. They train in the High Desert South of Town. North is National Forest. Can you ask for better. We also have the Air Guard with A-10's and F18's. Pretty safe place.
> 
> It is a Beast. I have tried googling it and can't find it.
> 
> ...


Well, they say males go through some form of menopause, too.

You guys got the tanks, but we have all the silos here in Montana, which made us a huge target in the Cold War days.  That and Hungry Horse Dam is right here, the first dam in the Columbia River chain.  Blow it up and all the others will be washed out.  

They are taking all the F-15s out of Great Falls and replacing them with C-130s.  What a batch of shit.  Montana has been an interceptor state since clear back to the F-104 days.  Also, the Air Guard doesn't use F-18s, just the Navy and Jar Heads.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, they say males go through some form of menopause, too.
> 
> You guys got the tanks, but we have all the silos here in Montana, which made us a huge target in the Cold War days.  That and Hungry Horse Dam is right here, the first dam in the Columbia River chain.  Blow it up and all the others will be washed out.
> 
> They are taking all the F-15s out of Great Falls and replacing them with C-130s.  What a batch of shit.  Montana has been an interceptor state since clear back to the F-104 days.  Also, the Air Guard doesn't use F-18s, just the Navy and Jar Heads.



ssssay there sssssunnny


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Blow it up and all the others will be washed out.



Sounds like a plan. No I'm not a terrorist I just like salmon.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sounds like a plan. No I'm not a terrorist I just like salmon.



Either you have no clue, or your mind has been warped by urban enviro-nazis


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 3, 2012)

Um who? That's funny as most "urban" people I know could not give two shits about someplace far away they'll probably never even see.

Just going on what I learned when I lived in Oregon though that was 15 years ago. Before the dams and overfishing the old saying was "you could walk across the river on their backs".


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 3, 2012)

So I was right.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2012)

:shadedshu


So, the rounds we palyed the other night, magically, on the server that must have had a drunk admin, fail to show in Battlelog. Go figure


Dammit. I guess I gotta play again.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 3, 2012)

My medal and kills on the first round that they cut off weren't on at first, but appeared yesterday, but only the kills from the first round when they were playing musical teams.  What a goat rope, yet still amusing.  I was wondering about the round you and Gator were playing after MM and I left, especially since we were saying how our stats weren't there.  Too bad, sounded like you guys were in the high cotton.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2012)

Meh. No big deal for me to go in and kick ass again. Just sucks not having it to show off.

Orhan got denied many a time by me, and the stats are gone!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 3, 2012)

Apparently someone on xbox killed a dev and picked up his kit, and got this gun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Apparently someone on xbox killed a dev and picked up his kit, and got this gun.
> http://i.imgur.com/FBeqI.jpg



Next hey will have bipods and 8x rifle scopes on 1911's


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Next hey will have bipods and 8x rifle scopes on 1911's



I want a thermal scope on my knife.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 4, 2012)

Well Alex I fail to see how anyone is right or wrong exactly for starters due to the fact that I'm not even quite sure what we're discussing specifically. Though I am already bored with this and can only imagine how others must feel so moving on...

Premium Trailer (incl. AK footage). Though don't think this is supposed to be out yet as many of the comments claimed removed and the 1080P version said gone due to EA copyright:


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

Battlefield Premium trailer leaked on You Tube earlier, but has since been pulled.  I Googled and found a copy on MODDB.  Includes first glimpses of Armored KIll, and a few new looks at Close Quarters.

Did I see a C130 in that list of new vehicles?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well Alex I fail to see how anyone is right or wrong exactly for starters due to the fact that I'm not even quite sure what we're discussing specifically. Though I am already bored with this and can only imagine how others must feel so moving



Agreed.  I was bored after your first enlightened post, hence my terse one sentence comments.  It's off topic, and discussing land use issues of the West with you would be like asking my opinion on rush hour traffic management in New York City.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Agreed.  I was bored after your first enlightened post, hence my terse one sentence comments.  It's off topic, and discussing land use issues of the West with you would be like asking my opinion on rush hour traffic management in New York City.



Chicago


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUBecWbjt4Y


----------



## xenocide (Jun 4, 2012)

Since I got my new GTX670, I've played BF3 a couple times, god did I forget how infuriating the game can be.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm starting a rumour...

What are your thoughts on the possibility of Battlefield Premium going on sale *tomorrow*, and if you purchase it,  getting Close Quarters tomorrow also?

It's supposed to be released in the 2nd Qtr, off which all that is left is June.  And if they give Premium "subscribers" 2 weeks early access, and the PS3 one week early access, it's got to be released early in the month...

Plus, based on history, Close Quarters is going to be in the patch being released tomorrow.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 4, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> I'm starting a rumour...
> 
> What are your thoughts on the possibility of Battlefield Premium going on sale *tomorrow*, and if you purchase it,  getting Close Quarters tomorrow also?
> 
> ...



I definitely think the content will be in the patch, but I dunno about a release. maybe your right and ps3 premium members will be able to access tomorrow... we'll see.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 4, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield Premium trailer leaked on You Tube earlier, but has since been pulled.  I Googled and found a copy on MODDB.  Includes first glimpses of Armored KIll, and a few new looks at Close Quarters.
> 
> Did I see a C130 in that list of new vehicles?



Yea I saw that C130 too. Was that a mobile SAM I saw too?

The Armored Kill maps look interesting too, but time will tell.

I think Tank Superiority is a new game mode coming.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Since I got my new GTX670, I've played BF3 a couple times, god did I forget how infuriating the game can be.



Exactly where I'm at. Suppression is way out of whack and there are a lot of hacks out there. Getting shot from under the map is a real pisser. 
I'm hoping tomorrows patch fixes a lot of the frustration, but usually it brings on a bunch too. We'll see ! I'll probably stay away for a few weeks 
until I can afford the Premium package and then brave it again. I have actually brought up my stats lately, but got tired of the BS. By the way 
that card is awesome isn't it ? Best card I've bought in Years ! The last few I have bought I never was real happy with over all performance.
This one I have zero complaints.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 4, 2012)

I want armor kill. Mark my words I will become the best AC/C-130 Pilot of TPU!!!!

If Premium is out tomorrow ill buy it too. I know the update is.

Awesome Idea:

For armor kill the jets should have fuel that gets burned away and then you have to refuel, and the only way to do that is if someone pilots the Tanker plane(idk what its called) and refuels you in the air


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

Battlelog - Battlelog Maintenance 4th of June



> By: zh1nt0  Posted: 3 days ago
> Battlelog will be down for maintenance on the 4th of June during these hours:
> 7- 12 PDT
> 10-15 EST
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

Maps for Close Quarters:


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

The patch is available for Xbox and PS3 in many regions.
After patch loads for Xbox, and advert shows the release date for Close Quarters as June 12th (for Premium).






So DICE continues their tradition of releasing DLC at very end of the advertised window...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> The patch is available for Xbox and PS3 in many regions.
> After patch loads for Xbox, and advert shows the release date for Close Quarters as June 12th (for Premium).
> 
> https://p.twimg.com/Aui_GiACQAE7YKY.jpg
> ...



I thought it was the 6th it launches?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I thought it was the 6th it launches?



No dice.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 4, 2012)

Despite the continued subtle insults I will say fair enough Alex but, again, I haven't spent my whole life in this crappy city and I also, you know, read things. You frankly don't know me at all outside of this thread and really are in no position to judge what I am qualified to comment on or not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Despite the continued subtle insults I will say fair enough Alex but, again, I haven't spent my whole life in this crappy city and I also, you know, read things. You frankly don't know me at all outside of this thread and really are in no position to judge what I am qualified to comment on or not.



Wrigleyvillain man calm down. Really man. You seem to take offence or gripe about most everything in the clubhouse. Be it the topic or the people joking with you. Seriously dude maybe you should take a small break from the clubhouse and come back when things are a little more mellowed out for ya.

I call nvidiaintelftw all kinds of names and stuff in TS and on here and he just blows it off because he knows I'm just messin with him. Same with Ugfy and they dish it out right back at me.......all in fun. Hell I trolled boise49ers so hard one night he about lost his mind......then realized I was pullin his chain and now he just laughs. Think locker room atmosphere in this clubhouse and you'll be better off. We all pick at each other but play for the same team. Don't take it personal man. Savvy?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

Video showing calendar of upcoming Premium Content on Xbox or PS3 (I can't tell the difference, I don't own either one).










*Edit:*  Looks like maybe PS3 Premium gets it a week earlier that other systems' Premium?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Video showing calendar of upcoming Premium Content on Xbox or PS3 (I can't tell the difference, I don't own either one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See right there in that video is says 6-6-12


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See right there in that video is says 6-6-12



Looks like 04/06/2012 to me, and I just got new glasses.  How about you?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep for sure 04-06-2012 is what that says.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Looks like 04/06/2012 to me, and I just got new glasses.  How about you?





1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep for sure 04-06-2012 is what that says.



Yeah yall are right. I misread it. However we are already passed 4-6-12 UNLESS this is a Euro style date? You know how they write the day before the month? Which would means Premium drops today?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah yall are right. I misread it. However we are already passed 4-6-12 UNLESS this is a Euro style date? You know how they write the day before the month? Which would means Premium drops today?



Yes, a euro-style date is the only logical explanation.

I believe Premium will go on sale today, for all Platforms.
But it seems Close Quarters will only unlock for the PS3.  Previous screens posted today from Xbox Live had the 12th as the release date for CQ.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 4, 2012)

Well the download is live for PC now according to Redditors...

I hope this is Premium/CQ too! Gully very well may be right.


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Wringley, here so far live is the patch that just finished downloading


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

Downloading as we speak 

*edit*

actually almost done LOL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 4, 2012)

erixx said:


> Thanks Wringley, here so far live is the patch that just finished downloading



Yeah well nobody had apparently mentioned it yet so...



TheMailMan78 said:


> Wrigleyvillain man calm down. Really man. You seem to take offence or gripe about most everything in the clubhouse. Be it the topic or the people joking with you. Seriously dude maybe you should take a small break from the clubhouse and come back when things are a little more mellowed out for ya.



I made a tongue-in-cheek comment and he essentially jumped all over my ass. Fail to see how it's me who needs to calm down though Alex is good at sounding mellow while he looks down upon your intelligence and life experience. I'm tired of remarks insinuating I'm just an ignorant city moron. Really not a big deal (like everything here) I just felt the need to stick up for myself. Moving on...


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

Forums are forums and everybody else is wrong, old story!

I think it is 13 hrs (or 1 p.m. in ubercomplex colonial english  Pacific Surfers Time so the E3 event is on now! C u!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah well nobody had apparently mentioned it yet so...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a tongue-in-cheek comment and he essentially jumped all over my ass. Fail to see how it's me who needs to calm down though Alex is good at sounding mellow while he looks down upon your intelligence and life experience. I'm tired of remarks insinuating I'm just an ignorant city moron. Really not a big deal (like everything here) I just felt the need to stick up for myself. Moving on...



Dude you trolled.......got counter trolled........then went emo. You do this alot man. That's all I'm saying. Roll with the punches man.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS, go watch some soap operas or something.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> FFS, go watch some soap operas or something.



Damn hippy liberal, I dunno what FFS even means.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn hippy liberal, I dunno what FFS even means.



For Franks Sake.....

*Edited for PG-13*


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> For Fucks Sake.....



I would never use that word here. For Frank's Sake. He's an uncle of mine. A good man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I would never use that word here. For Frank's Sake. He's an uncle of mine. A good man.



Fixed my main man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I would never use that word here. For Frank's Sake. He's an uncle of mine. A good man.



Is Frank a hippy libtard like you? All in BF3 servers objecting to the violence and smoking the reefers?


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is Frank a hippy libtard like you? All in BF3 servers objecting to the violence and smoking the reefers?



You're writing your ticket to Bansville aren't you? This isn't Teamspeak, please behave accordingly.

But to answer all of the questions in your post:

No.
No.
No.
And, no.


***That's it, I've come up with a new "1337" platoon.
Also, if you are refering to my avatar.. The Dude is a LIBERTARIAN!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> ***That's it, I've come up with a new "1337" platoon.



LOL wut?

What happened to TechPopularPeople? is it full HAHAHAHA


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 4, 2012)

You can watch now:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-06-04-live-eas-e3-2012-conference


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

DICE live right now:

http://live-event.ea.com/e3/

PS3 today for premium, PC and XBOX next week.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmm.. Premium is ten bucks cheaper than I expected.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> You're writing your ticket to Bansville aren't you? This isn't Teamspeak, please behave accordingly.
> 
> But to answer all of the questions in your post:
> 
> ...



I know.....It was a joke. Apparently no more joking in the clubhouse.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

No discount for Back to Karkand early purchasers makes it a no-buy for me. I won't pay twice for the same content.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apparently no more joking in the clubhouse.



No. Joking is fine, but it should be appropriate.



cadaveca said:


> No discount for Back to Karkand early purchasers makes it a no-buy for me. I won't pay twice for the same content.



Don't believe you. Well, for now I do but I think this will change.

*Please join "Uncle Franks Liberated Love-In Platoon" today!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

Intersting..no more knife animation?


----------



## caleb (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I will pass this super promotion...


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391643557344/listmembers/


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

in the purchasing process now, seeing if i will get raped for preordering BF3 with Karland...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No discount for Back to Karkand early purchasers makes it a no-buy for me. I won't pay twice for the same content.



So you're gonna protest buying this DLC because they are not giving you a discount on something you didn't pay for to begin with?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

erixx said:


> in the purchasing process now, seeing if i will get raped for preordering BF3 with Karland...



You do. When they give a deal for that, I might buy, otherwise, forget it. "Back to Karkand" was $15..I want at least $10 off. AT LEAST!





TheMailMan78 said:


> So you're gonna protest buying this DLC because they are not giving you a discount on something you didn't pay for to begin with?



Yes, Premium is not required to buy the other expensions. It merely provides some dog tags, 5 weapons to be unlocked, and early access to the expansions. Expansions wil lstil be available for purchase seperately for $15 each.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You do. When they give a deal for that, I might buy, otherwise, forget it. "Back to Karkand" was $15..I want at least $10 off. AT LEAST!



........you got it free with the pre-order.


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

so true Mailman...

so I 'got' karland for preordering, but now i am buying it again, so it was only a temporary 'gift'... Can we call it any other way?


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

I expected Premium to be $59 bucks. So all in all seems like a fair deal to me. Not a great deal or bad deal, it's fair.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> I expected Premium to be $59 bucks. So all in all seems like a fair deal to me. Not a great deal or bad deal, it's fair.



I agree. BF2:SF offered less maps and weapons and it was 39.99 about 7 years ago.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ........you got it free with the pre-order.



And the incentive for premium is not there for me without a deal? I don't care WTF you think about how I got it. Not everyone got it as incentive for pre-ordering, and there should be some discount for "early adopters".


----------



## erixx (Jun 4, 2012)

Edit: Well yes, Karland was a separate buy, wasn't it?... SO there is still room for full-hardcore-kritiking EA.

quick copy&past says every DLC is 4 maps, so not counting Karland, it is 16 new maps... I just clicked 'buy' because I like DICE even if I hate EA with all my muscles... 


Back to karkand
Out now!
•4 new maps
•10 new weapons
•4 new vehicles
•New persistence
Learn more

Close Quarters
2012-06
•4 new maps
•HD Destruction
•New game modes
•10 new weapons
Learn more

Armored Kill
Sep 2012
•4 new maps
•Biggest map ever
•New game mode
•5 new vehicles

Aftermath
Q4 2012
•4 new maps
•New weapons
•New vehicles
•and more!


End Game
2013
•4 new maps
•New weapons
•New vehicles
•and more!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

erixx said:


> Close Quarters
> 2012-06
> %u20224 new maps
> %u2022HD Destruction
> ...



$50 for 16 maps ain't worth it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> And the incentive for premium is not there for me without a deal? I don't care WTF you think about how I got it. Not everyone got it as incentive for pre-ordering.



No incentive? If me asking you in my angelic voice for orders on new maps isn't an incentive I dunno what is.



cadaveca said:


> $50 for 16 maps ain't worth it.



You paid 39.99 for less vehicles, maps and weapons 7 years ago.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No incentive? If me asking you in my angelic voice for orders on new maps isn't an incentive I dunno what is.
> 
> 
> 
> You paid 39.99 for less vehicles, maps and weapons 7 years ago.



NO, I didn't. I bought Special Forces for $20. Try again.

(Actually, it cost me nothing, as i traded in orginal XBOX games for it at ebgames, price and reciept still in the box.)

And just because I did something 7 years ago, doesn't mean I'll do it again. Arse. Like really? That's the best you could come up with?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 4, 2012)

I have to pay 50 Euros over here. That's for an expansion I already have, for an expansion that's not my style (close quarters combat) and for another three that will come in almost one year span (last one March 2013). Money milking at its best - now you can buy straight from battlelog - but only the premium pack and not a single expansion (CQ)

The Fun Machine Took a S**! & Died


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> NO, I didn't. I bought Special Forces for $20. Try again.
> 
> (Actually, it cost me nothing, as i traded in orginal XBOX games for it at ebgames, price and reciept still in the box.)
> 
> And jsut becuase I did something 7 years ago, doesn't mean I'll do it agian. Arse. Like really?



Well I paid 39.99 new and even at THAT price it wasn't as good a deal as this one. Your just arguing to argue  

Add 10 per pack (Euro Force, Armor Fury) even at 20 bucks for SF with inflation its STILL not as good a deal as Premium.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I paid 39.99 new and even at THAT price it wasnt as good a deal as this one. Your just arguing to argue



Actually, I'm stating my opinion, you're the one arguing. LULz. LOSER.


It's not $49.99, either:






But, via the website:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ........you got it free with the pre-order.



Doesn't sound like it was free. Best promotion ever "pre-order and you get this for free". (aka you'll just pay for it 6 months from now)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, I'm stating my opinion, you're the one arguing. LULz. LOSER.
> 
> 
> It's not $49.99, either:
> ...



That's because your wacky Canadian currency is made out of petrified maple syrup!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's because your wacky Canadian currency is made out of petrified maple syrup!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/Untitled-1.jpg



Actually, currency has nothing to do with it. It's an error on Bottlelog, and is in USD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, currency has nothing to do with it. CAD is valued higher than USD.



Of course. Ours is made out of petrified bull sh!t. Everyone loves maple syrup. If they don't then they read Green Lantern.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 4, 2012)

buying Premium tomorrow! I also love the new look with Battlelog


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Intersting..no more knife animation?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/acb-90.jpg



No its still there. Just saw a video with the new knife. The animation looks faster even. Also I love the new knife.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No its still there. Just saw a video with the new knife. The animation looks faster even. Also I love the new knife.



Stop trollin and get to work, otherwise you can't play with your friends later.

Also, just paid out for premium.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll pay for premium once Close Quarters is out and eveyone is playing on those maps and I feel:


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 5, 2012)

No post of the Close Quarters launch video?










New game mode in Close Quarters, Gun Master, is apparently "Gun Game" mode from Call of Duty.



> Gun Game is a Wager Match game mode in Call of Duty: Black Ops, a private match custom game mode, and as a game mode in FFA Gunplay, in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 as well as a game mode in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3: Defiance. The game consists of six players competing in a free-for-all-style game. Each player starts with a pistol; As players get more kills, the player will receive different weapons. Upon death by knife or suicide, the player goes down one weapon tier, but knife kills do not advance the killer to a new weapon. The first person to achieve a kill with all twenty (or 18 in MW3) weapon tiers wins. However, if the match ends without anyone getting a kill with all the weapons, the player on the highest weapon tier wins the match. Due to the fact that only 20 or 18 kills are needed to win, and the game is a Free For All, games are usually fairly short.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 5, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> No post of the Close Quarters launch video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed

Gun Game in CoD is direct copy of the Turbo version of Gun Game in Counter Strike.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 5, 2012)

So I was looking at the C-130 in game pictures. It appears that there are only 2 gunner seats.

No pilot seat.

I is sad now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 5, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> So I was looking at the C-130 in game pictures. It appears that there are only 2 gunner seats.
> 
> No pilot seat.
> 
> I is sad now.



THATS BULLSHIT!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 5, 2012)

Eight new screenshots from Armored Kill


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 5, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Eight new screenshots from Armored Kill



Holly shit those maps are HUGE!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2012)

WTH I can't get just Close Quarters? I already have Karkand... Screw $50 for 4 maps!


----------



## caleb (Jun 5, 2012)

I love it how TheMailman compares one shit addon to another shit addon to justify how the second one is less shit 

The fact is this addon is paying for stuff that used to be for free with any good moddable FPS game. BF3 was supposed to be revolutionary shooter with super destruction. Its nothing new and now it turns out I was right with the pay for every shit model from asian games.

Gonna get the close quarters and I'm out. I'm not paying 50 bucks for a few maps and some useless content. Gonna take this money to some other shooter cause while I'm a big fan of BF games this is not the way I imagined the game would be.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got a 2gig patch update, game runs and feels smoother but it looks like the graphics quality is a tad lower Either that or I'm seeing shit.


----------



## erixx (Jun 5, 2012)

For sure you have a point (edit: I mean caleb)

Since BF1942 the whole series has gone close quarter tiny maps. the present "tank maps" are not huge at all, you cannot move tanks stategically around a map or keep a brigade hidden...

anyway, the price is normal for what you quantitatively get. negative point is that the karland was just a gift to play it early, not for free.

BF will just be my "Hollywood-fun" game alongside more mature approaches...


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> You're writing your ticket to Bansville aren't you? This isn't Teamspeak, please behave accordingly.
> 
> But to answer all of the questions in your post:
> 
> ...



I've been watching you and mailman go at it for years now, when are you two gonna get past second base? I hear same sex marriage is legal in Washington now, in case your saving your selves until after marriage!

Anyway, What are they doing to the shotguns this time? They made frag rounds useless, But I still get great kills with flechette. 

My BF3 Origin name is AmericanPsychoz if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 5, 2012)

So with this new content out i can not get my pings or switch anything on my server browser page......I guess i need to buy it to play again right?


----------



## xenocide (Jun 5, 2012)

CrackerJack said:


> WTH I can't get just Close Quarters? I already have Karkand... Screw $50 for 4 maps!



You can buy just CQ, but it will probably be $15-20, Battlefield Premium gives you all DLC planned for the game when it launches for "free".  Basically you pay $50 now instead of $75-100 over time--which you should still have the option to do.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'll pay for premium once Close Quarters is out and eveyone is playing on those maps and I feel:
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/download/177029075/forever_alone_by_foreveraloneplz.png



I won't pay for it period. Until I get the $50 and that won't happen until after my trip to Washington 
I need to buy it to try and spark my ass into playing again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 5, 2012)

xenocide said:


> You can buy just CQ, but it will probably be $15-20, Battlefield Premium gives you all DLC planned for the game when it launches for "free".  Basically you pay $50 now instead of $75-100 over time--which you should still have the option to do.



I thought there was only CQ and AW coming out for BF3, so if you already got B2K when you pre-ordered, buying those next 2 would be only $30, compared to Premiums cost of $50.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought there was only CQ and AW coming out for BF3, so if you already got B2K when you pre-ordered, buying those next 2 would be only $30, compared to Premiums cost of $50.



There is also AM and EG, for a total of 5 DLC, that's the other $30.










*End Game and AfterMath.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 5, 2012)

As seen in the new server filter, under Game Modes, anyone want to hazard a guess what * Team Death Match Conquest* is?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> As seen in the new server filter, under Game Modes, anyone want to hazard a guess what * Team Death Match Conquest* is?



its premium.....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> So with this new content out i can not get my pings or switch anything on my server browser page......I guess i need to buy it to play again right?



I had this issue with not being able to check any boxes too until I noticed the newly-located Battlelog "Update available" button (now near top right). Then I was able to adjust my filters but still saw no ping (except on old favorites list) and later the checkbox issue came back so I dunno wtf...

Though I was also having all kinds of wierd issues last night after installing a new Blu Ray burner (may or may not be specifically related). Culminating in a high-pitched whine from my goddamn sound card ten seconds after joining some TPU'ers in a game. Upon reboot no sound card installed. I just shut it off; will mess with tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I had this issue with not being able to check any boxes too until I noticed the newly-located Battlelog "Update available" button (now near top right). Then I was able to adjust my filters but still saw no ping (except on old favorites list) and later the checkbox issue came back so I dunno wtf...
> 
> Though I was also having all kinds of wierd issues last night after installing a new Blu Ray burner (may or may not be specifically related). Culminating in a high-pitched whine from my goddamn sound card ten seconds after joining some TPU'ers in a game. Upon reboot no sound card installed. I just shut it off; will mess with tonight.



Why did you leave the TechRejects?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess I didn't see the point in being in 3 different "TPU" platoons?

Surprised anyone even noticed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I guess I didn't see the point in being in 3 different "TPU" platoons?



The Rejects are the lead platoon. We even have our own special forces division. Uncle Franks Libtards.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh. I thought Rejects came to be when the original one filled up and never heard anything about it being the "main". Guess can rejoin...

Hey has anyone in this game managed a stab from the front for a kill and tags (lock-on with animation as opposed to just swiping). I did not think it was possible but it happened to me the other day by you-know-who and figuring it had to be a hack or even a script. He furthermore curiously managed to avoid all my bullets too as he ran up strafing to stab me in the face. And, gee, he is so _adept_ at constantly locating me on large, heavily-populated maps too...I wonder how. 

Every time I have tried from the front it just swipes at the enemy and 9 times out of 10 they cap me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh. I thought Rejects came to be when the original one filled up and never heard anything about it being the "main". Guess can rejoin...
> 
> Hey has anyone in this game managed a stab from the front for a kill and tags (lock-on with animation as opposed to just swiping). I did not think it was possible but it happened to me the other day by you-know-who and figuring it had to be a hack or even a script. He furthermore curiously managed to avoid all my bullets too as he ran up strafing to stab me in the face. And, gee, he is so _adept_ at constantly locating me on large, heavily-populated maps too...I wonder how.
> 
> Every time I have tried from the front it just swipes at the enemy.



You can stab from the front. I do it all the time. You have to be at the right angle. Reayth showed me how.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

Meh.

Though that still sounds tough and almost like some luck needs to be involved as the enemy can move too...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 5, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> There is also AM and EG, for a total of 5 DLC, that's the other $30.



I sure hope the next BF title is 2 years away then (at least), thats a lot of DLC, which I don't have a problem with, I just don't want to see that much DLC in a 1 - 1.5 year Window then followed by a new game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

I think BC3 is sooner than that however just a hunch...


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think BC3 is sooner than that however just a hunch...



I would tend to agree with this.

I will say, I am making good progress on the new assignments. the ACW-R is nice.

for all those that did  get premium, I hope the last two dlc aren't crap, or we are gonna feel like tards.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 5, 2012)

First Premium video in the wild on YouTube:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

So the new Assignments originate from Premium as opposed to Close Quarters? Haven't read up on this as  much as I could I guess but at first figured from the latter as the last ones came with Karkand. But we can't actually play CQ for a week so I am not sure what the deal is...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So the new Assignments originate from Premium as opposed to Close Quarters? Haven't read up on this as  much as I could I guess but at first figured from the latter as the last ones came with Karkand. But we can't actually play CQ for a week so I am not sure what the deal is...



There will be assignments with all DLC's along with just buying the premium


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

All right, that's cool.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 5, 2012)

Battlefieldo - Armored Kill - Fact Sheet - Highres DLC Packshots



> It's confirmed, according to the official Armored Kill Fact Sheet you can only spawn on the "Gunship" and man the cannons. (2 Seats?)
> 
> Fact Sheet:
> 
> ...



Bolded part applies to the C130.    Follow the link for packshots and more info.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - Armored Kill - Fact Sheet - Highres DLC Packshots
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded part applies to the C130.    Follow the link for packshots and more info.



Sucks I wanted to fly that bitch.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

PC Gamer: Armored Kill Screens/Info


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sucks I wanted to fly that bitch.



Next time, you'll just listen...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

So tomorrow close quarters will be playable?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/close-quarters

Scroll down to the release schedule: June 12th for Premium members. June 26th for everyone else.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah. Week early for PS3 users so they've had since yesterday, boooo!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Next time, you'll just listen...



I was having positive vibrations man........positive vibrations. I knew deep down you were right......but I was thinking positive.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah...being able to pilot seems preferable offhand...but also pretty boring and prone to "abuse".  I don't want that thing slamming into objectives and such.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was having positive vibrations man........positive vibrations. I knew deep down you were right......but I was thinking positive.



Just imagine taking off in one of those in game LOL Have like your whole team in the back HAHAHAHAH some manning the 155MM and the 25MM chain gun and the 50CAL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be pretty damn sweet.


----------



## erixx (Jun 5, 2012)

we had that back in the World war 2 Online days..! Anyone? PAratroopers stuffed in a transporter plane only to crash into the objetive.. but those laughs!!!! Was well worth the monthly/annual fee


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a WW2 nut and just couldn't get into that game. Too expansive for it's time, in short.

So we got the Dart glitch "fixed" but now we have the M320 Smoke Bug (this one does make me kinda chuckle, I have to admit. At least DICE is consistent in breaking as much shit as they fix every patch ).


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...being able to pilot seems preferable offhand...but also pretty boring and prone to "abuse". * I don't want that thing slamming into objectives and such.*



Yea, but just think of the possibilities! 

I soooooo wanted to be able to pilot that thing plus carry like a squad worth of people plus two gunners. Would be soooo much fun just flying around.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna buy Battlefield Premium, but I'm not happy about not getting any refund for Back to Karkand I already purchased
Could I give my key to someone else at LEAST or something?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Next time, you'll just listen...



Yeah sure you go with that Dave !



mastrdrver said:


> Yea, but just think of the possibilities!



Yeah I could crash it and get a huge explosion Wonder what they have to counter it. Seems stingers would be to easy. Probably take half a dozen to take it down. Plus 
fighter jets wouldn't have any problem trailing them and blowing them out of the air. They have to have more than just flares for balance.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I could crash it and get a huge explosion Wonder what they have to counter it. Seems stingers would be to easy. Probably take half a dozen to take it down. Plus fighter jets wouldn't have any problem trailing them and blowing them out of the air. They have to have more than just flares for balance.



It be one of those times that I wish I could see the persons face as they see me hurling the thing at them as I'm going down.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> First Premium video in the wild on YouTube:



theres a "Subliminal Message" at the 9:00 mark. and at the 6:00 minute mark i found this


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You can stab from the front. I do it all the time. You have to be at the right angle. Reayth showed me how.



HOWWWWW....????
What would be the right angle???I stabbed from the front but it seemed mostly accidental...


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh. I thought Rejects came to be when the original one filled up and never heard anything about it being the "main". Guess can rejoin...
> 
> Hey has anyone in this game managed a stab from the front for a kill and tags (lock-on with animation as opposed to just swiping). I did not think it was possible but it happened to me the other day by you-know-who and figuring it had to be a hack or even a script. He furthermore curiously managed to avoid all my bullets too as he ran up strafing to stab me in the face. And, gee, he is so _adept_ at constantly locating me on large, heavily-populated maps too...I wonder how.
> 
> Every time I have tried from the front it just swipes at the enemy and 9 times out of 10 they cap me.



It's incredible how that guy is always at 6 o'clock everytime I check 
He's good with the knife and dodging bullets too
Feels good from time to time to have a personal stalker...adds a bit more to the overall action


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I had this issue with not being able to check any boxes too until I noticed the newly-located Battlelog "Update available" button (now near top right). Then I was able to adjust my filters but still saw no ping (except on old favorites list) and later the checkbox issue came back so I dunno wtf...
> 
> Though I was also having all kinds of wierd issues last night after installing a new Blu Ray burner (may or may not be specifically related). Culminating in a high-pitched whine from my goddamn sound card ten seconds after joining some TPU'ers in a game. Upon reboot no sound card installed. I just shut it off; will mess with tonight.



 It was bug on DICE server end,They fixed it for 20 mins shut down,Been playing again.I might go for this DLC but not Premium. yeah that update pops up if you try joining a game too.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> It's incredible how that guy is always at 6 o'clock everytime I check
> He's good with the knife and dodging bullets too
> Feels good from time to time to have a personal stalker...adds a bit more to the overall action



Who's "that guy"/youknowwho?
Also yeah I've BEEN stabbed from the front and had my tags taken
It was an animation where the enemy stabs you right in the chest and takes your tags as you fall back


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty good round last night with Gunny and Alex. 
Hope your son is feeling better today Alex.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2012)

If you sprint past someone, jump and turn very fast you will see your knife raise, swing to knife and you will kill them, on their screen it will look like you just ran up and put your hand on their shoulder then took their tags, but in reality you were a bit past them and had to flip around, it's just so fast the small amount of MS difference between you, the other guy doesn't even see that.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Who's "that guy"/youknowwho?
> Also yeah I've BEEN stabbed from the front and had my tags taken
> It was an animation where the enemy stabs you right in the chest and takes your tags as you fall back



You don't know who Master_Orhan is???A.k.a. T3klord in the forum
Probably because you don't have the [TPU] or [TR] clan tag...
As soon as he reads this post he'll come for ya....many times!!!
Because he is : "the man-the myth-the legend" as he calls himself
Anyway you won't hear much from him other than NOOB RAGER


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> You don't know who Master_Orhan is???A.k.a. T3klord in the forum
> Probably because you don't have the [TPU] or [TR] clan tag...
> As soon as he reads this post he'll come for ya....many times!!!
> Because he is : "the man-the myth-the legend" as he calls himself
> Anyway you won't hear much from him other than NOOB RAGER



Yeah Orhan is a legend in his own mind !

Just to let you know what you are dealing with. 
Here is the Platoon he created , of course he is the only member of it

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241260234133/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2012)

Orhan is a hacker (which, for one, is how he "is always at your six o'clock" because he can see where everyone is on the map at all times) with no apparently no life or source of feelings of self-worth at all outside of video games. If he wasn't such a cocky, miserable troll I would actually probably feel bad for the guy.

Edit: Just when I being to forget how many butthurt whiners with questionable logic there are in the world something like Battlefield Premium comes out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of a hacker on metro 24/7 server i regular at. server rules ban use of explosives and the guy is camping & spamming people with a GP-30 (which is also banned and mentioned in the rules) and hes not being kicked by the system which is kicking anyone else for using the same weapon. 

cant remember what his name is exactly but he has [DFA] tags and name goes something like 'Own You Like A Sir' I play a fair bit on DFA's servers and ive never seen this guy before, nor have i known any of the DFA members to use hacks.

We tried to start up a votekick, but of course. nobody ever votes to kick a hacker if they arent on the recieving end. (fucking sheep) 

asshole went something like 110-9 at the end of the game. I got kicked from the server for throwing a nade and killing his ass but it was worth it imo.

Not to mention the amount of people using 'texture' glitches and glitching through the walls or under the map.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they fixed the glitches on the metro map with the second to last patch, no more running around on the roof or under the ground.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah..if you aren't aware of the extent of the hacking "tools" and functionality available for BF3 give this a look-see. I really had no idea how "bad" it was and how much shit they could actually do/see until I saw this (which was the point of the submission). Though who knows how much more there is and how outdated that info is already....

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/t7201/im_a_hacker_and_i_have_some_information_for_the/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Kinda reminds me of a hacker on metro 24/7 server i regular at. server rules ban use of explosives and the guy is camping & spamming people with a GP-30 (which is also banned and mentioned in the rules) and hes not being kicked by the system which is kicking anyone else for using the same weapon.
> 
> cant remember what his name is exactly but he has [DFA] tags and name goes something like 'Own You Like A Sir' I play a fair bit on DFA's servers and ive never seen this guy before, nor have i known any of the DFA members to use hacks.
> 
> ...



It's actually against Server TOS to ban or kick people for using weapons as far as I know. Those servers that do so are just hoping people follow the rules, if someone actually complained about being kicked from one, something might get done (or might not, lol).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Im glad to see they didn't "fix" the "broken" Dart. They just reduced the range as it should have been. People love the placebo effect! lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im glad to see they didn't "fix" the "broken" Dart. They just reduced the range as it should have been. People love the placebo effect! lol



I'll have to check it out, it would be funny is that's all they did, and it's just as good as it was, which I suspect it will be.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'll have to check it out, it would be funny is that's all they did, and it's just as good as it was, which I suspect it will be.



it IS all they did, I was darting people left and right the day the patch came out. Its still one hit kill just reduced range so no more long dart kills


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> it IS all they did, I was darting people left and right the day the patch came out. Its still one hit kill just reduced range so no more long dart kills



Wait, so weeks ago when I said the range was the only thing really wrong...nah, that can't be right. WTF.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Wait, so weeks ago when I said the range was the only thing really wrong...nah, that can't be right. WTF.



LOL I was still being called a dart noob


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I was still being called a dart noob



 Of course. Peopel get mand when they get owned, nothing new in that.


Guess I'll have to give it a go later.  ALmost at my 1000 kills, and then i can retire it. If it wasn't for all teh complaining about it, I'd have been done with it ages ago.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Wait, so weeks ago when I said the range was the only thing really wrong...nah, that can't be right. WTF.



I always give ya credit when due man (which is a lot) but on this one you were not the only one saying that the range is all that had to be fixed.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Wait, so weeks ago when I said the range was the only thing really wrong...nah, that can't be right. WTF.



Stop it ! I used the MASS last night it still kicks ass with Buckshot. 
Once you get good with the Shotties they are all pretty good. 
Well I use the Mass and Saiga a little, so I'm kind of guessing.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I always give ya credit when due man (which is a lot) but on this one you were not the only one saying that the range is all that had to be fixed.



Well, the DICE news post said it WAS using the wrong "ammo", so I'm kinda confused. It cannot JUST be the range that has it so effective. Need to investigate more. Wasn't trying to take credit at all...it just doesn't fit right with logic, IMHO, that that is the only change.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, the DICE news post said it WAS using the wrong "ammo", so I'm kinda confused. It cannot JUST be the range that has it so effective. Need to investigate more. Wasn't trying to take credit at all...it just doesn't fit right with logic, IMHO, that that is the only change.



I think DICE was just playing up to the pillow biting stat watchers honestly. Because you know a shotgun tends to hurt really bad at close range. If they nerfed it, there would be ZERO point to the shotguns.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because you know a shotgun tends to hurt really bad at close range.



I only used it at close range to begin with, except on metro, and there's not exactly a lot fo "range" on metro to begin with. That's why it can be underslung..rifle for distance, shotgun up close....but I'll have to try doing the opposite.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im glad to see they didn't "fix" the "broken" Dart. They just reduced the range as it should have been. People love the placebo effect! lol



well the end result of them fixing it is the range is decreased. The reason it had such massive range was it was shooting rifle bullets when you had it underslung. Now its should the correct round, which in the end result in less range


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well the end result of them fixing it is the range is decreased. The reason it had such massive range was it was shooting rifle bullets when you had it underslung. Now its should the correct round, which in the end result in less range



...And less damage "per bullet"?


THAT is what I wanna know.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ...And less damage "per bullet"?
> 
> 
> THAT is what I wanna know.



oh god your avatar is now winnie the pooh too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ...And less damage "per bullet"?
> 
> 
> THAT is what I wanna know.



Nope. It still drops fools with one round with a clean shot.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> oh god your avatar is now winnie the pooh too.



Harr Harr. With everyone marching to the beat of Christopher Robin's drum.















TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. It still drops fools with one round with a clean shot.



 That's stupid, yet so awesome.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. It still drops fools with one round with a clean shot.



from what range. shotguns should be lethal at around 20 or so yards and drop people.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Harr Harr. With everyone marching to the beat of Christopher Robin's drum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah.......More like Mr. Toad.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well the end result of them fixing it is the range is decreased. The reason it had such massive range was it was shooting rifle bullets when you had it underslung. Now its should the correct round, which in the end result in less range



Exactly. And I am good with this. It should be a freakin' one shot drop at *close* range as others have already pointed out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Exactly. And I am good with this. It should be a freakin' one shot drop at *close* range as others have already pointed out.



Depends. A slug can drop a deer pretty easy at 130yrds. Maybe a lil more. Should be the same for a head shot on a man.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's actually against Server TOS to ban or kick people for using weapons as far as I know. Those servers that do so are just hoping people follow the rules, if someone actually complained about being kicked from one, something might get done (or might not, lol).



Ive been to a fair few servers that kick people for using weapons that have been 'banned' in  that server. 

If they dont kick you then they kill you instead, which is a rather shitty deterent as some guys will happily take a death for 3-5 kills with an M320 which is not allowed on that server.

Its no different then saying PISTOLS ONLY on your own server then running around and hosing people down with an M60 but it kicks or kills the opposing players when they try to do the  same thing. 

they are obviously using some sort of hack or exploit to bypass the server rules.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah a head shot...IRL. This is a game, and not ARMA either.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah a head shot...IRL. This is a game, and not ARMA either.



Well without body armor it could kill a man too. No problem. They should be that powerful in the game too. Just a lower rate of fire and higher recoil.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 7, 2012)

Personally I'm happy as a pig in shit they didn't totally screw up the underslung. It is Great if you use it with 
a rifle with range. Like Dave implied it Gives you the best of both worlds. Now if only I had 50 fucking dollars


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh I'm happy too...but not about shotguns...





an old debt just closed


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 7, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Oh I'm happy too...but not about shotguns...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120606/hihihi.jpg
> an old debt just closed



 Funny


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jun 7, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive been to a fair few servers that kick people for using weapons that have been 'banned' in  that server.
> 
> If they dont kick you then they kill you instead, which is a rather shitty deterent as some guys will happily take a death for 3-5 kills with an M320 which is not allowed on that server.
> 
> ...



What about being kicked because you bought Premium man the bf3 forums are off the hook people are pissed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah well people are stupid and reactionary sometimes and need to choose better battles, imo. And I wouldn't want to play on someone's server anyway if that's how they are. Is this a great sales model for the consumer? Not really (though B2P is still essentially worth the money I think). Are some people getting their panties way too twisted over it? Absolutely.

There are plenty of servers. Including a few Premium-only ones so whatever to those admins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive been to a fair few servers that kick people for using weapons that have been 'banned' in  that server.
> 
> If they dont kick you then they kill you instead, which is a rather shitty deterent as some guys will happily take a death for 3-5 kills with an M320 which is not allowed on that server.
> 
> ...



I didn't say those servers don't exist, I just said they are breaking TOS technically and they are just hoping for people to abide by the rules they want. They can kill you as a server Mod without breaking TOS, but kicking you for using a specific weapon is against TOS. So if someone wanted to be a pain, they could join said servers, use the weapons they want, report the kicks and such. Also most sever admin kills don't count as deaths against you. So you can noob tube all day for kills then eat an admin kill and keep that kdr.



> *Ranked Server Administrators: *
> If you are an administrator of a ranked Battlefield 3 server (referred to below as a "Server Administrator"), you must also comply with the EA Online Terms and Conditions.
> Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles, or other features of the game while playing on their server. Examples of such rules that would violate the EA Online Terms and Conditions include:
> Running knife / pistol-only servers
> ...



https://help.ea.com/article/bf3-rules-of-conduct



TheMailMan78 said:


> Well without body armor it could kill a man too. No problem. They should be that powerful in the game too. Just a lower rate of fire and higher recoil.



I enjoy sitting in my chair and playing pretend war. If I wanted more realism, other games are out there, but they dont have the fan base simply because they are more rough. I actually enjoy lower damage models, the less bullets it takes to kill I find teams just don't want to move, it just becomes a sniper/camp fest as people know that when you make a break to flank, you die too easily. Just kills strategy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I enjoy sitting in my chair and playing pretend war. If I wanted more realism, other games are out there, but they dont have the fan base simply because they are more rough. I actually enjoy lower damage models, the less bullets it takes to kill I find teams just don't want to move, it just becomes a sniper/camp fest as people know that when you make a break to flank, you die too easily. Just kills strategy.


 Maybe you should take up reading Green Lantern.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 7, 2012)

Got dominated in almost every category and still won thanks to teamwork and TPU/UFL not allowing teammates to die for the last 8 minutes of a round. Best comeback win in a long while.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/33725428/1/287462535/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah..if you aren't aware of the extent of the hacking "tools" and functionality available for BF3 give this a look-see. I really had no idea how "bad" it was and how much shit they could actually do/see until I saw this (which was the point of the submission). Though who knows how much more there is and how outdated that info is already....
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/t7201/im_a_hacker_and_i_have_some_information_for_the/




Well this explains why i keep getting shot when i`m in stealth mode plant at A on metro take a step and boom head shot ..wtf !!! How he know i was there ....kinda thing...used to be able about 2 months ago plant A then B and get at least one m-com gone.Not anymore, I'm lucky if i get past the second train in metro.Also one thing i have notice the last week is some guys will know and type in chat "Hey we have guys coming from behind" Yet the guy typing it is right beside you trying to take the last door before the main platform.......

And you know what boils my blood is I found one of the EA/Dice forum admin members was a hacker with video (they even laugh about it on the AA forums ,Saying Yeah we have inside forum admin help),yet they (EA?Dice) Believed him when he lied about it (with his haxers buddies) Saying his name was stolen and spoofed...yet you look in the list of features of all the hax you do not see this as one?????


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Maybe you should take up reading Green Lantern.



Not a DC fan, I'll stick with Ironman.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2012)

Origin - Battlefield 3 E3 Live Chat



> Catch The Live Show On June 7 @ 10:00AM PT
> 
> Join the Battlefield 3 dev team for a live demo and Q&A of Battlefield 3 Armored Kill Thursday, June 7th.
> 
> ...



twitter.com/gustavhalling: "Details for AK is coming in from ‪#E3‬, but I just want to clarify that the Gunship is a 2-seater with 2 weapons each, not 4 seats. + paradrop"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> And you know what boils my blood is I found one of the EA/Dice forum admin members was a hacker with video (they even laugh about it on the AA forums ,Saying Yeah we have inside forum admin help),yet they (EA?Dice) Believed him when he lied about it (with his haxers buddies) Saying his name was stolen and spoofed...yet you look in the list of features of all the hax you do not see this as one?????



Got more details on this? Not sure I really follow what you are referring to.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not a DC fan, I'll stick with Ironman.



Meanwhile, the Green Lantern is dreaming of sticking it in Ironman.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2012)

gameinformer - Hands-On With Battlefield 3: Armored Kill



> We take a tour of the biggest Battlefield 3 map ever created and get the details on the new AC-130 gunship.
> 
> Since the launch of Battlefield 3, it feels like the community has splintered into two separate camps -- the purists who prefer the large, open environments jam-packed with vehicles and the fans raised on close quarters games like Call of Duty who prefer a more intimate setting. Fans of the pure gunfights are already indulging in the new Close Quarters map pack (on the PS3 anyway. Xbox 360 and PC players get access in less than two weeks), but come September the old-school fans (like me) get a new dose of classic style maps with the Armored Kill expansion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2012)

In a little over an hour at 10AM PST the dev team is giving a video demo and QA about AK:

http://www.origin.com/battlefield3-chat?easid=opm_bf3chat_extpromo

Also, somehow I never really tried the M27 IAR until last night and I _love_ it. The first scope unlock was the Holo too which is awesome.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Jun 8, 2012)

Woo Hoo, I worked it so I can get Premium before I leave in the morning. Just waiting for a money deposit confirm. 
Got some extra work today Headed out of town early tomorrow so I'll have it when I get back. When does CQ come out ?
Is the new patch working well ? I played a round the other night and it seemed to run smooth as hell. Of course I hadn't played 
with the new GPU much so that probably plays into it also.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2012)

CQ June 12th.

And generally the new patch is another good one which has improved the game though, of course, it introduced some new glitches/bugs such as M320 smoke having insane velocity and no drop.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> CQ June 12th.
> 
> And generally the new patch is another good one which has improved the game though, of course, it introduced some new glitches/bugs such as M320 smoke having insane velocity and no drop.


Yeah just got the Premium ! I get back from Washington the day it is released. It says the 11th, but that may be late. Nice !
I needed a spark to get me back into it. I don't know how you handled being away for 3 weeks Bro !

Hey Mailman get me on the TR platoon, Reject :  ) I want on any Platoon Masterbater_Orhan is against


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  E3 Day Three Recap – See You Next Year!



Spoiler



crash7800 |  06.08.12 |

It’s been a great E3 for Battlefield 3 – Battlefield Premium debuted, we’re releasing Close Quarters this month (PlayStation 3 Premium players have access now!), and we showed off Battlefield 3 Armored Kill behind closed doors on the floor. Oh – and let’s not forget the awards that we won!

In case you’ve been unplugged all week, Battlefield 3 Premium is our latest and greatest deal that lets you own more Battlefield. You can learn more about all the details here. In short, Premium gives you all five Battlefield 3 expansion packs with two weeks early access, a huge number of exclusive customization items, advanced Battlelog features, and inside intel and tips directly from DICE. Thousands of players are already Premium members – check it out now!







We also had the pleasure to show off Battlefield 3 Close Quarters on the showroom floor. Everyone from Battlefield fans, press, and celebrities like Xzibit and David Jaffe stopped by to check it out. While some were at first skeptical of its smaller maps and all-infantry combat, its maps quickly became fan favorites. DICE has been on floor collecting feedback from players and we’re hearing that the Battlefield’s huge selection of weapons and great gunplay are a great compliment to Close Quarters’ frantic pace and tight maps. Check it out!

We’d also give a huge thanks to everyone who stopped by to play!


















We also had the pleasure of sharing Armored Kill with our dedicated fans behind closed doors! Drinks, a guided presentation and hands on time made for an unforgettable Battlefield experience!


















And, to top it all off, Battlefield 3 was nominated for three awards and took one home for the mantel!

*POP.com.br ‘Best DLC’ – WINNER
1up.com – Best Add-on E3 nominee (Premium)
G4TV Best of E3 nominee – ‘Best Downloadable’ (Armored Kill)​*
Thanks to all of our dedicated fans for their support – you continue to make it all possible! We’re proud to be representing such a passionate, outstanding community. Stay tuned to the Battlefield Blog for more news on Armored Kill, Aftermath, End Game and whatever else the Battlefield has to offer!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll check in next week fella's , Unless I find wifi ! Have fun


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 8, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'll check in next week fella's , Unless I find wifi ! Have fun



You too, feller, have a nice trip.  Don't forget to feed the horse at least once while you're on the road.


----------



## Marineborn (Jun 8, 2012)

im honestly currently enjoying premium it offers alot for the price, currently trying to unlock the second medic assigment getting underslung greande launcher points isnt the easiest


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree. Both about your statement re. Premium and also the difficulty re. underslung grens. I have a whopping one M320 kill so far (though I don't play Assault too often and also like whoring heal points so isn't usually even equipped).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You too, feller, have a nice trip.  Don't forget to feed the horse at least once while you're on the road.



Indeed. My horse has been hungry lately. Must be hittin' the peak.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## MT Alex (Jun 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Indeed. My horse has been hungry lately. Must be hittin' the peak.



Same here.  They must share the same moon.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 8, 2012)

Here are a couple of videos I shot last night ^_^ 
Special appearance by Wrigleyvillan.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2012)

Reddit - Played Armored Kill Three Times at E3. Lots of Details



> submitted 11 hours ago* by MarkHawkCam
> 
> I got the opportunity to play Armored Kill 3 times this week. I had a really great last session today around 3:00pm with one of the developers answering my questions through out the complete demo and asking me for feed back. I really wish I'd gotten his name but if he is here, you were awesome.
> Feel free to throw questions at me but here are some I threw at the developers.
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah, you bastard. Of course you were recording! Please, also post some clips where you smash into buildings and stuff as I'm sure you must have some!  

Heh, grumblings about being killed that way aside--nice job road killing me without slamming into the ground, bitch.  As I said in chat, you are lucky I wash't playing engie with an RPG as you were bee-lining for me for quite some time! Notice I tried to strafe right at the last minute but no dice. I didn't know you were that good of a pilot, frankly, or I would've ran back between those refinery tanks. Or was this all luck...c'mon tell us! 

P.S. That music sucks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah, you bastard. Of course you were recording! Please, also post some clips where you smash into buildings and stuff as I'm sure you must have some!
> 
> Heh, grumblings about being killed that way aside--nice job road killing me without slamming into the ground, bitch.  As I said in chat, you are lucky I wash't playing engie with an RPG as you were bee-lining for me for quite some time! Notice I tried to strafe right at the last minute but no dice.
> 
> P.S. That music sucks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2012)

...that music? Um, yeah? But it's a YT video. I think shitty music in the TOS for videos without dialog.

I think I was overall complimentary considering he posted a video of me getting punked. And, furthermore, I'm sure plenty of you all would think at least some off the music I like "sucks" and I would not take it as a personal insult.

P.S. Your memes suck.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, that second vid, the whole time I think I might have been yelling at Ducky. Most of those assist points were thanks to me. 

He's definitely getting better keeping it in the air...well, most of the time.

That was a good round for me, I think. Damn you, Mailman, for stabbing me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah, you bastard. Of course you were recording! Please, also post some clips where you smash into buildings and stuff as I'm sure you must have some!
> 
> Heh, grumblings about being killed that way aside--nice job road killing me without slamming into the ground, bitch.  As I said in chat, you are lucky I wash't playing engie with an RPG as you were bee-lining for me for quite some time! Notice I tried to strafe right at the last minute but no dice. I didn't know you were that good of a pilot, frankly, or I would've ran back between those refinery tanks. Or was this all luck...c'mon tell us!
> 
> P.S. That music sucks.



it was really hard finding any music i could stand provided by YT that fit the ~30 sec clip.
I do have more footage to pour through like the time I was dogdgin jets, rpgs, and tank shells all at the same time w/o being shot down. To be fair I attempted to Roadkill dave but missed by like 5 feet and crashed trying to hit him again. ( not enough torque on the rotors to stay in the air.)
I usually find that as long as I have a good crew I can stay flying and rocking longer. ^_^


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 9, 2012)

BF3 Premium kinda disappointed me. EA is always after money. Pay 50$ for the all map packs that's fine. But access to all this new camo's and guns? That's kinda unfair to the others who aren't fortunate enough to buy BF 3 premium..


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2012)

It's the jump ahead in server queue that has proven to be the biggest disadvantage so far.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> BF3 Premium kinda disappointed me. EA is always after money. Pay 50$ for the all map packs that's fine. But access to all this new camo's and guns? That's kinda unfair to the others who aren't fortunate enough to buy BF 3 premium..



they will be able to get the guns when they get the expansions if they don't get premium. Its not like they are giving us over powered guns that no one will ever be able to use or have, like a lot of people were scared about.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jun 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It's the jump ahead in server queue that has proven to be the biggest disadvantage so far.



Yes que jumping has gotta go


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2012)

WarhammerTX said:


> Yes que jumping has gotta go



NO! thats like the best part of premium!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 9, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> BF3 Premium kinda disappointed me. EA is always after money. Pay 50$ for the all map packs that's fine. But access to all this new camo's and guns? That's kinda unfair to the others who aren't fortunate enough to buy BF 3 premium..



Premium does NOT give you new guns. Expansion Packs give you new guns. Stop looking at Premium in a EVIL light. Yes there are some unnecessary features but those are just bonus. The only thing exclusive to premium as far as in game is Tags and camos.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Premium does NOT give you new guns



Um, you are mistaken, you get 5 new assignments with Premium, that each unlock a gun. SO there DEFINTIELY is some guns given with the Premium package.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Premium does NOT give you new guns. Expansion Packs give you new guns. Stop looking at Premium in a EVIL light. Yes there are some unnecessary features but those are just bonus. The only thing exclusive to premium as far as in game is Tags and camos.



Sometimes I think you should start a hardcore drug habit, just to clear some of the cobwebs out of the old grey matter.

Other than that, pretty good job piloting last night, Murdoch.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Sometimes I think you should start a hardcore drug habit, just to clear some of the cobwebs out of the old grey matter.
> 
> Other than that, pretty good job piloting last night, Murdoch.



Actually, I'm wrong, and it's dogtags you get with those assignments. 

The advaantage, however, is that the "Closed Quarters" assignments are also unlocked even though the expeansion is not out yet, so THAT is where all the new guns are comnig from.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, I'm wrong, and it's dogtags you get with those assignments.
> 
> The advaantage, however, is that the "Closed Quarters" assignments are also unlocked even though the expeansion is not out yet, so THAT is where all the new guns are comnig from.



Yeah I like my super special awesome smoke launcher. It makes me play like crap, but its totally worth it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> NO! thats like the best part of premium!



Having not been through this since I have not played since the patch came out, but I've got to agree with Warhammer, the first thing I thought about the que jumping was that it was bs. I've got to pay extra to beat everyone else in line.

Didn't realize I needed to pay again for the default game play. 

For the record, I do have premium.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 10, 2012)

can we all somehow get dice to restore/fix frag rounds or increase the damage levels..?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, I'm wrong, and it's dogtags you get with those assignments.
> 
> The advaantage, however, is that the "Closed Quarters" assignments are also unlocked even though the expeansion is not out yet, so THAT is where all the new guns are comnig from.



So i was right. See i think you forgot to read the rest of my post where i mentioned that you get dogtags and camo with the premium. ^_^


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone know if they fixed the boat below the map glitch with this last patch?


----------



## andrewhignight (Jun 10, 2012)

In less than 2 hours I will put my first rig ive built to the test in bf3 with you guys...


----------



## GLD (Jun 10, 2012)

Excuse if this has been covered already....

I have BF3 LTD. Can I give B2K to a buddy if I buy Premium? If not I will wait and buy them separately.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 10, 2012)

No you can't.


----------



## GLD (Jun 10, 2012)

^ Well that sucks azz.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2012)

GLD said:


> ^ Well that sucks azz.



Still cheaper than buying separate.4*15= 60.


----------



## erixx (Jun 10, 2012)

time to start growing vegetables and disconnect from the corporate world....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

erixx said:


> time to start growing vegetables and disconnect from the corporate world....



Whats with the strange posts? Are you drunk?

*Edit*

Whats up with these crazy ava's from you tonight?


----------



## erixx (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck yeah! 

Do you want wine, beer or mixtures, I will pay!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

erixx said:


> Fuck yeah!



lol i can tell


----------



## GLD (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel I am a generous sap to my friends. I paid for my buddy in question, $80 boat fee (USS Hornet/GeForce LAN 6) and sourced his a sweet 5750 from the TPU classifieds for the LAN. But damn if I will pay EA for something I cant use and cant give away. Argh!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2012)

GLD said:


> I feel I am a generous sap to my friends. I paid for my buddy in question, $80 boat fee (USS Hornet/GeForce LAN 6) and sourced his a sweet 5750 from the TPU classifieds for the LAN. But damn if I will pay EA for something I cant use and cant give away. Argh!



That exact reason is why I will not buy either. I might buy the one map pack I'm interested in, maybe, but there's no way I'm gona buy premium without a discount, or getting the ability to gift the extra karkand key.


----------



## GLD (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder if EA/Dice saw this on the boat? The mighty USS Hornet!
Well they can kiss it if I cant gift it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 10, 2012)

Must get Armored Kill X_X AC-130 above X D

Actually this reminds me i haven't played bf3 in at least 3 weeks i must fix this now.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 10, 2012)

Fun rounds, tonight.  Also, a big thanks goes out to our newest squaddie, Andrew, for providing us pics of Phenom's sister in her gym outfit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Fun rounds, tonight.  Also, a big thanks goes out to our newest squaddie, Andrew, for providing us pics of Phenom's sister in her gym outfit.



LMAO


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Fun rounds, tonight.  Also, a big thanks goes out to our newest squaddie, Andrew, for providing us pics of Phenom's sister in her gym outfit.



Damn it, i signed off too early


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Fun rounds, tonight.  Also, a big thanks goes out to our newest squaddie, Andrew, for providing us pics of Phenom's sister in her gym outfit.



Ya know I'm very upset I missed this. I damn sure hope someone saved the picture to re-share later. My horse has been acting up like crazy. Been having to keep it fed! That why I wasn't on last night.


----------



## XNine (Jun 10, 2012)

Really weird bug last night.  I was playing Assault, and I had my Aug A3 going, I switched to my grenade launcher and lo and behold, it was a rocket launcher, I was in so much disbelief that I got shot in the face.  

When I respawned my grenade launcher was back.  :/


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 10, 2012)

I've run into any issue lately if someone is killed mid animation, (Jumping over a wall, etc.) Their corpse falls to the ground, and then pops back up to jumping over the wall and gets stuck there. Very distracting when you are playing on a small map.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2012)

That is wierd XNine; maybe it was just the skin. You shoulda fired it!

And Mailman I am curious about this "horse"...but, then again, never mind.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going to buy Battlefield Premium

YOLO


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm going to buy Battlefield Premium
> 
> YOLO



Do not bring YOLO to TPU


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 10, 2012)

Thankfully, I have no idea what the hell that is.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Do not bring YOLO to TPU
> 
> http://image.spreadshirt.com/image-...png/width/280/height/280/rage-face_design.png



LMFAO



MT Alex said:


> Thankfully, I have no idea what the hell that is.


Old man! "You Only Live Once"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Thankfully, I have no idea what the hell that is.



You Only Live Once

Its a big thing on facebook and frankly I FRICKING HATE IT!


----------



## XNine (Jun 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That is wierd XNine; maybe it was just the skin. You shoulda fired it!
> 
> And Mailman I am curious about this "horse"...but, then again, never mind.



Yeah, not sure, was in the alley on Grand Bazaar and was like LOLWTFBBQ?! when I pulled it out and was instantly shot in the face.  It's just weird cos, just before I pulled it out, I killed 2 guys with my Aug, and there were no engis near me so I couldn't have grabbed their kit.

Ah well.  Needless to say, the M417 is a beast medium/short range.  Armed with a red dot, it makes recon so much more fun to play in the middle of all the action.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually I'm gonna buy BF3 after my exams, changed my mind


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

XNine said:


> Yeah, not sure, was in the alley on Grand Bazaar and was like LOLWTFBBQ?! when I pulled it out and was instantly shot in the face.  It's just weird cos, just before I pulled it out, I killed 2 guys with my Aug, and there were no engis near me so I couldn't have grabbed their kit.
> 
> Ah well.  Needless to say, the M417 is a beast medium/short range.  Armed with a red dot, it makes recon so much more fun to play in the middle of all the action.



Xnine, you should try AUG with Smoke launcher


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Fun rounds, tonight.  Also, a big thanks goes out to our newest squaddie, Andrew, for providing us pics of Phenom's sister in her gym outfit.



yeah my cousin definitely didnt show pictures of my sister. I don't think he has ever even talked to her as wierd as that sounds.


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah my cousin definitely didnt show pictures of my sister. I don't think he has ever even talked to her as wierd as that sounds.



Are you in the right thread? Pretty sure you meant to post this on an entirely different forum.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> Are you in the right thread? Pretty sure you meant to post this on an entirely different forum.



I was also wondering that same thing LOL Had nothing to do with the other conversations that were going on.

*EDIT*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> Are you in the right thread? Pretty sure you meant to post this on an entirely different forum.



MT Alex on the last page or so said that Andrew showed pictures of my sister in Teamspeak last night.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was also wondering that same thing LOL Had nothing to do with the other conversations that were going on.
> 
> *EDIT*



The Colonel 100 sounds like some guy we all know...or should I call him Master...


----------



## andrewhignight (Jun 11, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 11, 2012)

andrewhignight said:


> Lmao



What are you laughing at?

Get that yolo crap out of your sig.


----------



## Bow (Jun 11, 2012)

:d


----------



## andrewhignight (Jun 11, 2012)

BF3 conversation from last night. And remember. #YOLO4LIFE


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Please talk about this yolo stuff over at Generalnonsense.net please!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Please talk about this yolo stuff over at Generalnonsense.net please!



yeah you only live onces in some religions! And this isn't a religion forum so take it somewhere else.


----------



## andrewhignight (Jun 11, 2012)

Well playing BF3 must be my religion then because I practice a lot and live each life like its my last.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 11, 2012)

Is the new DLC out yet?

EDIT: So, I'm a little confused. You can buy the new DLC by itself or you have to buy the Premium? If you have to buy the premium only then that's pretty ass on EA's part.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 11, 2012)

Ether way. If you buy the Premium then you get the YOLO camouflage


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 11, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Is the new DLC out yet?
> 
> EDIT: So, I'm a little confused. You can buy the new DLC by itself or you have to buy the Premium? If you have to buy the premium only then that's pretty ass on EA's part.



Let me clarify for you. 

You can buy the expansions separately or you can buy premium and get them all plus some extra goodies and save $15.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 11, 2012)

The DLC will be available on DVD ROM ?  Like Bad Company 2 Vietnam was...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Any of you guys that play regular ever see this before.(wish i knew more on how to record)Well any way I was in Damavand Peak  rush server yesterday ,My team was on attack mode (Joint operations server)and we were taking m-com A when the defenders are spawn behind the control tower.Well I`m defend A by the tower and just 20 feet in front of this Russian comes floating up from the ground(kinda like watching a ghost float )Like the guy was using a clip hax to spawn were he killed,Shoot him kill him ,then he does it again.

Next was I spawned (like the next time the map cycled around)Same thing,Run down through the center ,where all the rocks are (first batch of m -coms) I drop off some ammo for the sniper squad mate ..run from the road to the huge rocks just before the defenders base,Ran straight at the rock when all of sudden ..whizzzz floated right up in front of a haxer and shot me.It seems his fave saying is (YUMAD BRO) rage quit.So watch out for these type of hax,They have some that use it that are clever with it,Like hiding under the map wait for you to run (so called safe zone) the float up high enough to shoot.

Next is some sort a weapon hax..check and see if this has happened to you.
Was on Noshahr Canals by the last (2) base .Get the 9K22 TUNGUSKA-M to defend the last 2 bases ,Yet have air radar and laser on it for looking enemy planes ,Helis......Go onto the road and wham get one shot blown up by some guy under the map with rpg yet in the game menu it was saying he was using the AH-6J LITTLE BIRD .....Three times this guy was doing it.Second time he was way across the map airstrip with laser jav and i could see the red dot ...wham 2 hits (I was still in the hanger when he locked on me)and again the game said he was using the AH-6J LITTLE BIRD  Copter.Third time was by the wall at the last base ,Seen him walk by shot him down to around 45%,Then wham up from under the ground he shoots me with rpgs again the game said he was using the AH-6J LITTLE BIRD ....damn haxers .


What got me was on metro the next map he sucked hard no 84-1 run,Also some guy on my team who also had his AH Little hax last round)was pissed turned his hax on him only and just mortared the fuxer until he rage quit....He leaves and the guy on my team shut his hax off.


----------



## caleb (Jun 11, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Let me clarify for you.
> 
> You can buy the expansions separately or you can buy premium and get them all plus some extra goodies and save $15.



Thats IF you don't already have Back To Karkand. If you do its 50$ / 4 ~ 12,5$ per addon where normal price for stand alone Karkand is about 15$ (4 * 15 ~ 60$).  

It's pretty evil model cause considering we will play this game for about 2 years from release - until we get bored and it will be worth a few dollars - then its about 8$/Month for a FPS game.


----------



## rampage (Jun 11, 2012)

anyone know what time CQ is ment to go live on pc? I'm in Australia and its just after 24:00 there are servers but i'm required to update BF3 in origin and there is update.

I'm not surprised by this, hence is there a launch TIME ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 11, 2012)

You guys sure change servers often.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You guys sure change servers often.



If the server sux, sure but when we find a server that is semi balanced and has a good map rotation then we try to stay on it most of the night. There is one server in particular that we play alot but I am at work and they have battlelog blocked but I will get it later.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You guys sure change servers often.



Because that server we were all on was hacker central.



brandonwh64 said:


> If the server sux, sure but when we find a server that is semi balanced and has a good map rotation then we try to stay on it most of the night. There is one server in particular that we play alot but I am at work and they have battlelog blocked but I will get it later.



The Killer B 600 Ticket one.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You guys sure change servers often.



If there's anything weird going on, you bet. Dude with 77 kills, and 11 deaths....yeah...hacker sitting spawn killing people...yeah...new server? HMM, yep!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> If there's anything weird going on, you bet. Dude with 77 kills, and 11 deaths....yeah...hacker sitting spawn killing people...yeah...new server? HMM, yep!



Yes like that bad ass that was killing people with the knife from his own spawn when we were at A.......... Homo's that love hacking should be touched in bad ways.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Because that server we were all on was hacker central.
> 
> 
> 
> The Killer B 600 Ticket one.



That and Highway knifed me. That place felt dirty after that. Everything reminded me of that moment. I had to leave. I was very disoriented and upset after a big black man stuck it in me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

The killer B server is my favorite so far, Only seen one hacker but he got banned quickly. This is the server we played about 3 hours on the other night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> If there's anything weird going on, you bet. Dude with 77 kills, and 11 deaths....yeah...hacker sitting spawn killing people...yeah...new server? HMM, yep!



Ok that's cool but it happens multiple times and like every time I try to play with you all. Just sayin'.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok that's cool but it happens multiple times and like every time I try to play with you all. Just sayin'.



We leave because of you. We don't wanna play with you. So we ALL change servers to avoid you..........or could just be because of hackers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice try.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice try.



I know this is beating a dead horse but if you were on TS you would know whats going on and why we are leaving the servers.... just saying.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 11, 2012)

one of my best rounds in awhile  got a MBT Service Star too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Great server you were playing on there as well Alien!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Great server you were playing on there as well Alien!



im not the greatest at BF3 so i tend to stay on Noob servers  The name is priceless tho


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 11, 2012)

twitter.com/BATTLEFIELDO:  "Edit to last tweet for those who didnt know, Close Quarters will be released on ALL Platforms at *10AM PDT on 6/12/12* to ‪#BF3‬ Premium Members"

10:00 AM Pacific = 1:00 PM Eastern = 5:00 PM GMT


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck origin, until they accept a payment method like paysafecard as long as it does already Steam they will not have much success.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 11, 2012)

Well to all of you guys who thought Premium is too much...why not buy it from India
Here's a quick tutorial on how to do it:
1 - use fire fox
2 - options...advanced..connection...setting...
3 - select manual proxy config.
4 - Enter: 202.89.110.98 Port: 80 (more can be found on hidemyass)
5 - Goto 'store.origin.com/'
6 - prices should appear in 'Rs.' which is indian rupies
7 - add BF3: premium to your basket for 1,499.00 RS (about £17.42)
8 - log into your account (site will be a little slow via proxy)
9 - turn off proxy and complete sale (will be saved in basket asyou logged in).
10 - give it half hour, and all should be automatic.

BIG credit goes to the guys on the Bit-Tech ForumLink here
Just completed my purchase now...fingers crossed

EDIT : IT WORKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Fuck origin, until they accept a payment method like paysafecard as long as it does already Steam they will not have much success.



I've never heard of paysafecard in my life. If "paysafecard" is legit, you should be able to transfer it to a PayPal account and do things that way. I generally try not to limit my choices by using some off the wall, little heard of payment method.



_ALB_R3D X said:


> Well to all of you guys who thought Premium is too much...why not buy it from India
> Here's a quick tutorial on how to do it:
> 1 - use fire fox
> 2 - options...advanced..connection...setting...
> ...



I don't know if I trust that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> I've never heard of paysafecard in my life. If "paysafecard" is legit, you should be able to transfer it to a PayPal account and do things that way. I generally try not to limit my choices by using some off the wall, little heard of payment method.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I trust that.



Dunno! Sounds legit to me. Send money through a strange proxy and get BF3 for half off! Whats not to like?!


----------



## XNine (Jun 11, 2012)

themailman78 said:


> dunno! Sounds legit to me. Send money through a strange proxy and get bf3 for half off! Whats not to like?!



lol


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> I've never heard of paysafecard in my life. If "paysafecard" is legit, you should be able to transfer it to a PayPal account and do things that way. I generally try not to limit my choices by using some off the wall, little heard of payment method.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I trust that.



I don't know about trust but it works!!!
You buy in India:





...and become Premium Player:





I have to say I'm using a prepaid Credit Card so I don't give much of a shit about my Credit card being stored in some Indian server or whatever...
2 weeks ago I got B2K for 14 € and today I get the whole package(premium) for 21€


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah doing this is not exactly breaking news (some people used Brazil or wherever) and most reports claim so far it seems to have worked though your bank may wonder what's going on and call you. But, yeah, considering you are putting in personal and payment info it isn't exactly great to not know exactly what/who that proxy is. 

I'd rather just pay full price and not have to worry about any of it. Of course, $20 is worth more to some people than others.


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2012)

i got a buddy in india thats going to get me the premium pak


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine is being bought by a Nigerian prince...I just have to forward him a little money first for "bank fees".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just cashed in my free game and got premium. Is tomorrow the launch day for CQ USA?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep! Time posted by Gully on last page I think. Afternoon-ish depending on your time zone.

I (and my KDR, frankly) are all about vehicles but looking forward to some new maps and a general change of pace at times.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yep! Time posted by Gully on last page I think. Afternoon-ish depending on your time zone.
> 
> I (and my KDR, frankly) are all about vehicles but looking forward to some new maps and a general change of pace at times.



It's 10:00 am eastern I think. 


I tend to do pretty well as infantry, so this should be fun. Gun master sounds like a dun mode to play with only tpu.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am going to copy my BF3 folder to my external HD so I can update my copy at work!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am going to copy my BF3 folder to my external HD so I can update my copy at work!



I'm not sure if there is anything to update.  Didn't the content get included in the last patch?  I was hoping the only thing left to do was to unlock it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm not sure if there is anything to update.  Didn't the content get included in the last patch?  I was hoping the only thing left to do was to unlock it.



you are correct the last update was 2GB in size because the CQ content was included.

Does anyone play, after I finished watching a show at 8 and now everyone is gone


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2012)

Deadliest Snatch?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Deadliest Snatch?



Deadliest Catch? lol


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 12, 2012)

Back ! Nice trip. May try a little CQ tonight, How is everyone liking it ?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3412400234210&set=a.3225996014221.2124653.1396152173&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nice trip. May try a little CQ tonight, How is everyone liking it ?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3412400234210&set=a.3225996014221.2124653.1396152173&type=1&ref=nfBack !



Nobody's liking it until 1pm EST tomorrow.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nobody's liking it until 1pm EST tomorrow.



Why was I thinking it was released the 10th ? Oh well didn't miss a beat then did I ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm not sure if there is anything to update.  Didn't the content get included in the last patch?  I was hoping the only thing left to do was to unlock it.



I have not updated since the patch before last.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'd rather just pay full price and not have to worry about any of it. Of course, $20 is worth more to some people than others.



20 more,20 less doesn't save the day or make you rich,it's just feels good to f@#$ "the system" every now and then...


----------



## camoxiong (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a question, what settings will my pc run this game?


AMD Athlon x3 unlocked to Phenom ii x4 B50 @3.2ghz
4gb ddr3 1333mhz
Radeon 6670
500gb 7200rpm


----------



## vega22 (Jun 12, 2012)

cq is live guys, 2.8gb dl for the maps, the last patch was the guns for everyone and the "fixes", not these new maps.


----------



## rampage (Jun 12, 2012)

CQ should be live now. But i guess your all in game now and wont be seeing this.

I'm at work for 4 more hrs


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> cq is live guys, 2.8gb dl for the maps, the last patch was the guns for everyone and the "fixes", not these new maps.



Yep





Edit:
Almost there





2nd edit:
Done


----------



## erixx (Jun 12, 2012)

apart from the CQ maps, there is another 99 MB patch, don't overlook it!

Edit: plus a punkbuster patch! gogogo!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 12, 2012)

k time to pwn.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2012)

Played a 2 rounds on the Scrapmetal map:








It was fast and fun


----------



## erixx (Jun 12, 2012)

good maps, need absolutly NO RESPAWN option or submit to quakefest and meatmixer and eggshaker and knalboombampark


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 12, 2012)

If your playing CQ right now, find a server and stay on it!

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "Battlelog will be down for maintenance June 12 at 12:00 UTC. Expected downtime up to 30 min."

*12:00 UTC = 08:00 Eastern = 05:00 Pacific*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 12, 2012)

Demize looking for feedback on Reddit again...Reddit



> Here is a list of potential fixes for a future update. I've been scouring the feedback from Battlelog, Symthic, Reddit, Twitter and other places. As usual, this is not exhaustive, nor is this a guarantee we will perform these changes. Instead this is a request for feedback from our community. Currently I cannot see any substantial reason to make balance changes the weapons added in Close Quarters. The only weapon that has received substantial OP/UP feedback is the M417, which I feel is working exactly as it is intended: a good mid range run and gun weapon which lacks the long range accuracy of the MK11/SVD and has worse mobility than the SKS.
> 
> Additionally, the discussion about aim assist changes has been interesting, though I find that players are mostly commenting on should aim assist be allowed or not. Players have suggested zoom spamming over powers aim assist after the update, however the update only changed how a the assist helps a player stay on a moving target not how aim assist works when zooming. Further more the videos players have shown attempting to show zoom spamming as a valid tactic fail to actually get the crosshairs on target, as the system is designed to only assist the player and the player will need to do the rest. In fact the videos demonstrate a system which accomplishes exactly what it is designed to do. Finally, some players have worried about quick scope snipers using zoom spamming, however high zoom scopes on all weapons prevent this tactic by not including any zoom assist, the player has to do this skill shot on all his own. I recognize this is a hot topic for highly skilled players, and I feel currently the new aim assist settings provide enough assistance to players without eliminating the skill element.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> I have a question, what settings will my pc run this game?
> 
> 
> AMD Athlon x3 unlocked to Phenom ii x4 B50 @3.2ghz
> ...



 at low/med settings IMO


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I might have to pick up Premium once my new mobo shows up, that is if the Rupies trick works. I haven't been too fond of Premium giving me content I already have, or a sub type of model for an FPS game since I already play games with sub models. But if I can get it for a cheaper price that makes it seem like I'm not paying for the Karkand I already got (I personally consider Karkand a gift to people who invested in the game before reviews were out, basically a thank you to people who trust DICE) then I might consider it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I might have to pick up Premium once my new mobo shows up, that is if the Rupies trick works. I haven't been too fond of Premium giving me content I already have, or a sub type of model for an FPS game since I already play games with sub models. But if I can get it for a cheaper price that makes it seem like I'm not paying for the Karkand I already got (I personally consider Karkand a gift to people who invested in the game before reviews were out, basically a thank you to people who trust DICE) then I might consider it.



either way your still getting all the expansions for way cheaper compared to if you would have got them seperately each time they released. $15 x 5 = $75 rather then $50 when you get premium.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok my battlelog says I am a premium player but I do not have access to CQ?? I thought it was just and error last night but I may have to contact origin about this.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok my battlelog says I am a premium player but I do not have access to CQ?? I thought it was just and error last night but I may have to contact origin about this.



You said you were behind a patch.  Did you update last night, and then two patches today?  See erixx's post.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 12, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> You said you were behind a patch.  Did you update last night, and then two patches today?  See erixx's post.



Yeah you have to update again. I played a match of Gun Master. 
It was pretty fun ! Another Double XP this weekend.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> You said you were behind a patch.  Did you update last night, and then two patches today?  See erixx's post.



I was behind a patch at work but my game at home says its up to day. 

You can check my battlelog page under brandonwh64 and it shows I have premium but when I try to join a CQ game it say's I need premium LOL

FML I have the worst luck with origin in general.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2012)

erixx said:


> good maps, need absolutly NO RESPAWN option or submit to quakefest and meatmixer and eggshaker and knalboombampark



Um wat? This is a confusing statement even for you. 

What about "no respawn" exactly?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um wat? This is a confusing statement even for you.
> 
> What about "no respawn" exactly?



I think he means something like counterstrike


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....

1. Brandon
2. boise49ers
3. Erocker
4. nvidiaintelftw
5. erixx
6. _ALB_R3D X
7. Black Haru
8. MT Alex
9. Wrigleyvillain
10. Reayth

Who else?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. boise49ers
> ...



I have premium and it shows it on my battlelog but I cannot play due to another origin fuck up so count me out until its fixed or I rage quit origin all together


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think he means something like counterstrike



I played plenty of CS back when but this isn't really helping me. Guess I am mainly wondering if something related to respawning is different in CQ than Vanilla/B2K.




brandonwh64 said:


> I have premium and it shows it on my battlelog but I cannot play due to another origin fuck up so count me out until its fixed or I rage quit origin all together



Ugh. That's the suck.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. boise49ers
> ...



I also have it. Hopefully I can play CQ tonight when I get home.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I played plenty of CS back when but this isn't really helping me. Guess I am mainly wondering if something related to respawning is different in CQ than Vanilla/B2K.



Change respawn time to 20 seconds?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. boise49ers
> ...



I just dranketh deeply from the Premium Kool-Aid punch bowl.  It has a bitter sweet taste, but now I am validated by Madison Ave.

EDIT:  Just noticed I was already on the list.  My reputation, whatever that may be, must precede me.


----------



## Bow (Jun 12, 2012)

I have it!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. boise49ers
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47483&stc=1&d=1339530660



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Its like they added it JUST to battlelog and not to my account...


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47483&stc=1&d=1339530660



Mwaha.. hahahaha. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

I'm getting no work done today.  At least, later I get to test my new RAMZ with some new maps on BF3.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 12, 2012)

4:30 PM cannot come soon enough. I have to get some stuff done until then. But i'll be ready....

I suppose i do need to try this Sniper M3 out.....that's kinda work...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Mwaha.. hahahaha. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> I'm getting no work done today.  At least, later I get to test my new RAMZ with some new maps on BF3.



Damn you rocker! I have emailed the guy at EA with my issues so I guess its the hurry up and wait game


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> Its like they added it JUST to battlelog and not to my account...



Looks like maybe you'll get another free title from failing to get this free title correctly.


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn you rocker! I have emailed the guy at EA with my issues so I guess its the hurry up and wait game



They're pretty quick to get back to you. You should be up and running by the time we're all on playing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> They're pretty quick to get back to you. You should be up and running by the time we're all on playing.



I hope so, he was quick to add it but somehow goofed it up in the process


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2012)

This whole lack of money thing is pissing me off now.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who else?



I'll be grabbing Premium on the 20th.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This whole lack of money thing is pissing me off now.



I literally just picked up a check from a homeowner and deposited it into my business account, came home for lunch and pulled the trigger.  I know exactly how you feel.

At least Brandon will play the old maps with you, being that his account is all jacked up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I literally just picked up a check from a homeowner and deposited it into my business account, came home for lunch and pulled the trigger.  I know exactly how you feel.
> 
> At least Brandon will play the old maps with you, being that his account is all jacked up.



Having three kids and a wife is really cramping my style now. 

Ill ask for it for fathers day. I would have got it today but my genius ass managed to break my flexon glasses this past week and a new pair set me back 300 bones.

Anyone here need some old photos repaired? lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill ask for it for fathers day.



that is how i wrangled mine from the wife  that and explaining the benefits of Premium to her


----------



## erixx (Jun 12, 2012)

Going to bed but wanted to say hi and make clear that I meant "No respawn" option would be nice,  because the maps are intriguing, beautiful, but the no limits for respawn makes it fragfest. I don't know if on server side it can be set up in a certain way to limit the eternal lives... but it is a shooter not Rainbow 6... so i suppose it is daydreaming : )

So far I have enjoyed 16 player maps much more that the 64... 64 players is overkill for any BF apartment


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 12, 2012)

erixx said:


> Going to bed but wanted to say hi and make clear that I meant "No respawn" option would be nice,  because the maps are intriguing, beautiful, but the no limits for respawn makes it fragfest. I don't know if on server side it can be set up in a certain way to limit the eternal lives... but it is a shooter not Rainbow 6... so i suppose it is daydreaming : )
> 
> So far I have enjoyed 16 player maps much more that the 64... 64 players is overkill for any BF apartment



CQ is only 32 man max. As for spawn, I think that an increased timer would be enough.

Conquest domination is %100 about squadplay.


----------



## Bow (Jun 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Having three kids and a wife is really cramping my style now.
> 
> Ill ask for it for fathers day. I would have got it today but my genius ass managed to break my flexon glasses this past week and a new pair set me back 300 bones.
> 
> Anyone here need some old photos repaired? lol




Thats how i got mine.  Early fathers day gift


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> CQ is only 32 man max. As for spawn, I think that an increased timer would be enough.
> 
> Conquest domination is %100 about squadplay.



32 max?! DATZ DA GHEY!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you sure about that 32 limit? Can't look up at the moment. Anything higher sounds rage quit-inducing but always nice to have more options than fewer.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 12, 2012)

CQ is recommended 8v8.  But there is no hard limit on the PC Server, you could play 32v32 if you want to.

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "16 Players is recommended. If Server admins on PC want to roll 64, go ahead. We´re not supporting issues over recommended size."


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 12, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> CQ is recommended 8v8.  But there is no hard limit on the PC Server, you could play 32v32 if you want to.
> 
> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "16 Players is recommended. If Server admins on PC want to roll 64, go ahead. We´re not supporting issues over recommended size."



How much of a clusterfuck is 64man CQ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2012)

Apparently this weekend's Double XP is for all not just Premium folks.

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/06/double-xp-event-this-weekend/




Kevinheraiz said:


> How much of a clusterfuck is 64man CQ?



Much.

LOL ok this gives me a better idea of some of the, uh, CQ spawn "issues":


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. boise49ers
> ...



HammerON41

Played some last night and had fun as it is really fast paced and not knowing the maps makes it that more interesting...


----------



## human_error (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. boise49ers
> ...



I have premium. Been having a blast with shotguns and pistols on the new CQ maps - a great way to level up my worst class with the shotty/pistol combo too 

Only problem I'm seeing is really bad FPS drops on the new maps even with the Catalyst 12.6 betas - first time I've ever not had fantastic FPS in any game


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This whole lack of money thing is pissing me off now.



Sorry Brother ! We'll be thinking of yuh ! Shit I had to do extra work so I could have it. Put an add out on craigslist for foot massages


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok lets have a tally on who owns premium and whos gonna buy it within the week.....
> 
> 1. Brandon
> 2. boise49ers
> ...



Associated_Death aka Killer_Rubber_Ducky


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm jelly everyone else has it but i have no more $$s


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> How much of a clusterfuck is 64man CQ?



Not real sure this new stuff will appeal to every one. I'm a lot more excited for the next expansion. This is OK just keep me interested. I was getting bored. If you like anything about BO or COD you'll love it.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice now is mine too !!! 


Well done DICE !!!  THANKS ! 








AVAILABLE  21 JUNE


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 13, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> either way your still getting all the expansions for way cheaper compared to if you would have got them seperately each time they released. $15 x 5 = $75 rather then $50 when you get premium.



To get that $75 figure I would have to manually buy Karkand again... and I don't think thats happening since thats already my complaint. And then thats even assuming I wat all of these DLC's (not very interested in CQ). But all of that is beyond the point, I have a Vet status of 9 and seriously buy basically anythig DICE has ever released for this series, I think the least they could do in terms of customer service is even offer a $5 - $10 discount for those of us who already have Karkand, I wouldn't even care if it wasn't that full $15, just something to recognize we supported them and bought BF3 before reviews and before it was out and supported them. Thats just good customer service.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Not real sure this new stuff will appeal to every one. I'm a lot more excited for the next expansion. This is OK just keep me interested. I was getting bored. If you like anything about BO or COD you'll love it.



Seen on Reddit:

"CQ may be like COD but it's still the best COD I ever played"


----------



## Bow (Jun 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Seen on Reddit:
> 
> "CQ may be like COD but it's still the best COD I ever played"




Agreed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2012)

Still no email back from support, I may have to end up buying it (that is if my account it now totally jacked up). I hear good things already about CQ but want to play myself.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Seen on Reddit:
> 
> "CQ may be like COD but it's still the best COD I ever played"



I like to think it's like CounterStrike. It's very fast-paced, even when playing with just 12 players. Played several rounds with the guys on TS last night, and I am very happy I've got it now.

Still pissed that there was no lower-priced offer for BF3:Limited Edition owners, but then, i didn't exactly pay for Premium, either.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I like to think it's like CounterStrike. It's very fast-paced, even when playing with just 12 players. Played several rounds with the guys on TS last night, and I am very happy I've got it now.
> 
> Still pissed that there was no lower-priced offer for BF3:Limited Edition owners, but then, i didn't exactly pay for Premium, either.




I'm so pissed I bought Diablo 3 right now I can't even see straight. The real money auction house has ruined the game. I could have used the cash to buy BF3 Premium.

You better play when you are down Dave. I don't wanna suffer alone.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2012)

How has it "ruined" it? Though I don't know any details about this situation at all as I don't play that game.

You don't have anything lying around the house you could sell on CL for $50?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so pissed I bought Diablo 3 right now I can't even see straight. The real money auction house has ruined the game. I could have used the cash to buy BF3 Premium.
> 
> You better play when you are down Dave. I don't wanna suffer alone.



I told ya you might not wanna get it...you didn't listen, so no sweat off of my back on that one!





And of course I'll still play! I don't need any auction house crap to play Diablo, and I'm not gonna stop palying BF3, hopefully. I might be able to get away with going back to using the controller again, about 2 weeks after the surgery. Diablo will be played with the tablet, as soon as I can!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I told ya you might not wanna get it...you didn't listen, so no sweat off of my back on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I am glad I did not get diablo (or let my mom get it for me) I figured that if I barely have time for BF3 and other game, when will I have time for D3?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2012)

I wish I didn't have to be at work right now! I want to play CQ! I love the P90 in CQ

I also don't feel like CQ is anything like CoD its much more like Counter Strike. The overall gameplay is still battlefield but on smaller maps, however the maps are still way bigger then I thought they would be. You could fit like 3 MW3 maps on one CQ map.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah hip-firing is kind of a must most of the time; equip those laser sights (also using a suppressor in CQ for sure in place of heavy barrel)! 

Are there any other guns which rival the sick rate of fire and accuracy of the P90? It furthermore has that 51-round clip though which also comes in handy majorly.

Also, what's everyone's favorite shotty and why?

Edit: I never really played COD but I don't really feel it's like CS...there are so many other shooters and not sure why you "associate" CQ with that one. Can you explain further?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah hip-firing is kind of a must most of the time; equip those laser sights (also using a suppressor in CQ for sure in place of heavy barrel)!
> 
> Are there any other guns which rival the sick rate of fire and accuracy of the P90? It furthermore has that 51-round clip though which also comes in handy majorly.
> 
> Also, what's everyone's favorite shotty and why?



I don't like any of the shot guns. I hate shot guns in all FPS games. To easy to kill people. The only time I use shot guns is during Gun Master because you have too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah well I still get killed plenty either during reload or from behind. Prefer the P90 so far anyway though figured this DLC was a good place to use shotguns too, also as a change of pace.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 13, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I wish I didn't have to be at work right now! I want to play CQ! I love the P90 in CQ


 Yeah you killed me with it a dozen times at least. I'm gonna play some with out the beer today. It will have to bump up my K/D.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah you killed me with it a dozen times at least. I'm gonna play some with out the beer today. It will have to bump up my K/D.



lol didn't you go like 2 and 15 last night in one round?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 13, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> lol didn't you go like 2 and 15 last night in one round?



Yep, had one I went 0 and 9. Tried every load out I could come up with too. That is why I'm playing sober 
today just to confirm the booze was the problem. Doesn't help when I am on opposing teams against you guy's. That is always a handicap.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah last night was awesome. I finally got Andrew, my cousins, tags! He was like that did not just happen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Erocker says CQ is awesome and I'm a fat loser.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Erocker says CQ is awesome and I'm a fat loser.



yes, screw Diablo should have gotten Premium.


----------



## erixx (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't play this CQ for too long, your heart may suffer, well, will suffer.

So far I like the flechettes. And as someone said exchange optical sights for iron sights etc. And the "run fast" extra has helped me several times.

But Metro with its bottelnecks is still better... The new 4 maps are too easy for crazy mouse gods mass-produced by counterstrike and quake arena schools to attack you from everywhere like bloody mosquitos.

I cannot but repeat and repeat my mantra: Will there ever again be something between boring RPS and cardiac FPS? Gotta try one day this paintball thing... 8)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 13, 2012)

dont feel bad mailman i dont have premium probably wont get it either, not at this rate lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 13, 2012)

Some guy on reddit unlocked a new weapon, the hug!


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> To get that $75 figure I would have to manually buy Karkand again... and I don't think thats happening since thats already my complaint. And then thats even assuming I wat all of these DLC's (not very interested in CQ). But all of that is beyond the point, I have a Vet status of 9 and seriously buy basically anythig DICE has ever released for this series, I think the least they could do in terms of customer service is even offer a $5 - $10 discount for those of us who already have Karkand, I wouldn't even care if it wasn't that full $15, just something to recognize we supported them and bought BF3 before reviews and before it was out and supported them. Thats just good customer service.



I whole-heartedly agree.  I picked up Karkand when it was on a 50% off sale and probably will do as well with CQ.  But right now I'm not interested in pre-paying for unfinished/undisclosed [features] dlc.  

The server priority BS is still irritating me.  It's a big fu to everyone who bought vanilla or preordered BF3 and supported DICE.  Good job on splintering your fan base!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> The server priority BS is still irritating me.  It's a big fu to everyone who bought vanilla or preordered BF3 and supported DICE.  Good job on splintering your fan base!



Have you actually been inconvenienced by it yet or is it just the principle? Even if I never got Premium I can't see this actually causing me much crap in actual practice but I don't personally have a group of people I am always trying to play with or even a fave server(s). As such I rarely join queues anyway.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 13, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dont feel bad mailman i dont have premium probably wont get it either, not at this rate lol



I'll take a bet you do with in a month


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Have you actually been inconvenienced by it yet or is it just the principle?



Mainly principle but I've found that I'm burnt out on BF3 after 6 months or so.  I'll revisit the game more in earnest maybe in a month or two.  Although I'll still play a match or two a week just bc of the fps itch, you know?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2012)

Well yeah maybe it wasn't too wise of an idea overall but I don't think it's largely ruining many non-premium user's experience in practice. Plenty sure are complaining about it though. Moreover, the community was already "fractured" in other ways such as across different platforms or people that only like Rush, or Hardcore, and so forth.




cadaveca said:


> I like to think it's like CounterStrike. It's very fast-paced, even when playing with just 12 players. Played several rounds with the guys on TS last night, and I am very happy I've got it now.



Oh missed this earlier. I don't know; I sure have experience playing CS going back to some of the early betas but not nearly as much as many and I guess I didn't find it quite as fast paced as some of these CQ rounds so far. I feel like people kinda hung back in larger groups a bit more in CS and didn't constantly run around the entire map for the whole round (though maybe this will change a bit as people get to know these maps better). And despite the military theme and weapons I almost feel like the overall feel of the gameplay is more akin to, like, an Unreal Tournament release than to CS. Especially on that Scrap Metal map. 

Though I have only played it for like an hour so far.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well yeah maybe it wasn't too wise of an idea overall but I don't think it's largely ruining many non-premium user's experience in practice. Plenty sure are complaining about it though. Moreover, the community was already "fractured" in other ways such as across different platforms or people that only like Rush, or Hardcore, and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I played a while after you guys left and managed to get MVP on Gun Master 16 player round. Ate them alive


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't tried GM yet.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2012)

*Fyi...*

Got a scam email about premium...losers. FIrst of all, I didn't pay for Premium, so this caught my attention right away. Of course, it was just added to my account yesterday morning, so no three days have passed either.


Then, there are other details that don't fit, but I won't mention them and help out the scammer. 


Don't fall victim to this one!:


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn EA!!!, I log into Origin click on BF3.  I reenter my email and pass word and it says it does not work!!!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 14, 2012)

Bow said:


> Damn EA!!!, I log into Origin click on BF3.  I reenter my email and pass word and it says it does not work!!!!!



It's down right now. No stats at all.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> It's down right now. No stats at all.



They might be pushing an update to their servers for this VM bug? Not sure.

I was just about to play, might as well get a bite to eat first!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Have you actually been inconvenienced by it yet or is it just the principle? Even if I never got Premium I can't see this actually causing me much crap in actual practice but I don't personally have a group of people I am always trying to play with or even a fave server(s). As such I rarely join queues anyway.



It does suck ass, thankfully I won't have to wait anymore.  You are correct about it being more annoying trying to follow friends on servers.  For instance, last week Haru was fifth in the queue, while I was sixth.  All of the sudden, he was in game, while I stayed at sixth place for another 6 minutes or so.  During that time other premies were joining the server.

It's the queue jumping and new assignments that prompted me to buy as I wasn't super interested in the frenetic play style of CQ.  It is much more fun than I was anticipating, though.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry I was on my other machine not set up for TS. I played a round and started kicking their ass and they all bailed. Bastards ! 
I'll play tomorrow night. I have a bunch of shit to do tonight to get ready to go back to work after a week off.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I played a round and started kicking their ass and they all bailed. Bastards !



If that was the case they must have figured you turned your hacks on.  Gotta bail from a server that's populated by hax.

Any chance of seeing gun mode on previous maps?  I'd love to play it on Bazar, the extra room would make it very interesting, Metro would be nice as well.  Hell, they all would be fun with it.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> If that was the case they must have figured you turned your hacks on.  Gotta bail from a server that's populated by hax.
> 
> Any chance of seeing gun mode on previous maps?  I'd love to play it on Bazar, the extra room would make it very interesting, Metro would be nice as well.  Hell, they all would be fun with it.



The only hack I had was no booze hack ! Yeah Gun Master would be Cool on those maps. You feeling any better ?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You feeling any better ?



Yes, I can feel my wife's boobs very well, thank you.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 14, 2012)

So, how are you guys liking the new maps?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It is much more fun than I was anticipating, though.



Definitely. I am figuring that at least part of that is knowing the guns and attachments so well by now (to say nothing of simply having the upgrades in the first place) and also getting to use them in sort of new scenarios (unless you only played Metro but this has a diff feel than that too somewhat). I probably would not enjoy it as much just "jumping in" to CQ. 

Been having lots of fun with the P90 from the hip and Claymores. Some servers already specifically ban C4'ing the flag areas but that is understandable. About to play some again now; been packing up to move apartments all week, ugh.

New maps are pretty cool; still learning them. Need to watch that video on the Premium page.

Oh how come there is no Conquest Domination ribbon though? I feel cheated out of points!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> So, how are you guys liking the new maps?



Yeah they are pretty good. Not nearly as small as I thought they would be.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jun 14, 2012)

Scrap metal is my fav, the others seem so COD , but they are growing on me. Also , sometimes you live for 2 seconds the whole round, which is annoying, it for me is about as much fun as I figured. Dont think the fun will last long .........great way to get mega points though!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah...they are bigger than I thought would be too and also bigger than they seem at first glance.


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 14, 2012)

How many people here got Premium?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> How many people here got Premium?



I have to wait 5 or 6 more days to grab it >_<


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I have to wait 5 or 6 more days to grab it >_<



I have to wait until tomorrow to get my Gigabyte GTX 670 to put in my computer to play the new DLC since I got Premium last week


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

erixx said:


> But Metro with its bottelnecks is still better...



The day I hear people praising bottleneck maps in a BF thread... 







Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/CqcOU.jpg
> Some guy on reddit unlocked a new weapon, the hug!



I get that crap all the time, switching through things in my kit, then switch back to main weapon and my hands are empty. Died a few times from it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The day I hear people praising bottleneck maps in a BF thread...





What's really surprising is that these maps really seem to NOT be bottle-neck frenzies like Metro is. I can't say I've even seen a line from at any single point...there's countless routes through each map, and more often then not, it's multi-floored access, making it really dynamic.


The one map that imght end up with each team standing their ground at specific points is Scrap metal. But also ahving GunMaster on that map seem to make people want to just keep moving...I've only seen people camping twice so far, which is pretty good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What's really surprising is that these maps really seem to NOT be bottle-neck frenzies like Metro is. I can't say I've even seen a line from at any single point...there's countless routes through each map, and more often then not, it's multi-floored access, making it really dynamic.
> 
> The one map that imght end up with each team standing their ground at specific points is Scrap metal. But also ahving GunMaster on that map seem to make people want to just keep moving...I've only seen people camping twice so far, which is pretty good.



Yeah thats what I've heard, and thats nice. the idea of an open Infantry map is fine by me. but when I see someone complain about that and list bottlenecks as a maps main attraction point, it just makes me sad, that should be a bad thing, it's the reason I don't frequent Metro, it's a good SPM map for heals/revives/ammo and thats about it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, I was very worried that these maps would be very Metro-like. BUt I played the early access on PS3, saw that it wasn't, and that was enough for me to look into getting it. I'm not exactly a fan of the new maps, but they do add a bit of fresh gameplay taht helps keep the game interesting.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> If that was the case they must have figured you turned your hacks on.  Gotta bail from a server that's populated by hax.



Here is that game. I didn't even get points even going 11 and 5 because they all bailed. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34536495/1/226296747/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

FINALLY!! Its on like donkey kong.......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2012)

This deserves a double post but OMG this is so fun. Whoever said its similar to Counter Strike is very right. The tighter maps but NOT a meat grinder is PERFECT.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This deserves a double post but OMG this is so fun. Whoever said its similar to Counter Strike is very right. The tighter maps but NOT a meat grinder is PERFECT.



Credit for that one goes to phenom..he said it, and I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> So, how are you guys liking the new maps?



I was stupid enough to get the Close quarters expansion. I hate it. I feel like I wasted money.

Just a huge cluster F^%k of retardation and CoD wannabe-ism. Its like Dice was like: HEY! Lets make an expansion just for the COD fanboys!

It really feels like they were trying to make small maps like in COD.

At first I was like COOL! then it slowly sank in that I hate the maps. I'm not even going to try to like them.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 14, 2012)

Nick89 said:


> I was stupid enough to get the Close quarters expansion. I hate it. I feel like I wasted money.
> 
> Just a huge cluster F^%k of retardation and CoD wannabe-ism. Its like Dice was like: HEY! Lets make an expansion just for the COD fanboys!
> 
> ...



Your the first then. Its a blast for me. What did you expect?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 15, 2012)

last night was hilarious. G8R got Andrews tags twice and after the first one we didn't hear a peep out of him!

So now I was the first to get his tags and now G8R has them. Whose next? haha.



Nick89 said:


> I was stupid enough to get the Close quarters expansion. I hate it. I feel like I wasted money.
> 
> Just a huge cluster F^%k of retardation and CoD wannabe-ism. Its like Dice was like: HEY! Lets make an expansion just for the COD fanboys!
> 
> ...



Its more like counter strike then CoD. And the small maps its the point. "CLOSE QUARTERS!" But they still are not nearly as small or horribly designed as the ones in CoD.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 15, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> Your the first then. Its a blast for me. What did you expect?



I really don't know. But I didn't like what I got.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I bit the bullet, sadly, why I always do this with BF things frustrates me, oh well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 15, 2012)

Nick89 said:


> At first I was like COOL! then it slowly sank in that I hate the maps. I'm not even going to try to like them.



Well if you hate the maps you hate the maps but as for the clusterf* I'd suggest 24 or less players. Even 32 is often "too much" to live more than 10 seconds it seems, unless the other team sucks.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> Its more like counter strike then CoD.



If you guys say so. Still not really feeling that one but minor detail, obviously. Tho my "COD" experience boils down to that MW1 Star Wars mod and like ten minutes of BO during one of the free weekends (out of, like, morbid curiousity). So I'm not (can't) saying it's like COD though also not like CS, imo. Others elsewhere seem to think it's like COD, fwiw. Only seen the CS association here so far.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well if you hate the maps you hate the maps but as for the clusterf* I'd suggest 24 or less players. Even 32 is often "too much" to live more than 10 seconds it seems, unless the other team sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys say so. Still not really feeling that one but minor detail, obviously. Tho my "COD" experience boils down to that MW1 Star Wars mod and like ten minutes of BO during one of the free weekends (out of, like, morbid curiousity). So I'm not (can't) saying it's like COD though also not like CS, imo. Others elsewhere seem to think it's like COD, fwiw. Only seen the CS association here so far.



yeah, definitely need less people, a good squad helps too. 16-24 seems to be the sweet spot, although 32 can be good fun too sometimes.

stay with your squad, and never stop moving. g8r and I had some awesome games running the spas-12 with flachet. just run around with a point man and at least two medics.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well if you hate the maps you hate the maps but as for the clusterf* I'd suggest 24 or less players. Even 32 is often "too much" to live more than 10 seconds it seems, unless the other team sucks.



I agree. I made the mistake of going on a 64 man of Scrap Metal. It was conquest domination, but it felt more like a free for all as I spent more time trying to shoot others just to stay alive.

Conquest on Metro feels like playing on Caspian after playing on 64 man Scrap Metal.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 15, 2012)

Well sooner or later I may be able to play. Seems something comes up every night. My youngest son came over 
and I don't see him much. Oh well tomorrow fo sho ! What time does Double XP start ?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Well sooner or later I may be able to play. Seems something comes up every night. My youngest son came over
> and I don't see him much. Oh well tomorrow fo sho ! What time does Double XP start ?



Wait! What time does the event start where I live?
Consult this handy chart!
Los Angeles: 00:01 June 16
London: 8:01 AM June 16
Stockholm: 9:01 AM June 16
Tokyo: 4:01 PM June 16


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2012)

Finally, i see, some are recognizing the pure truth!

You do not need to read (but you can) Von Stauffen to understand that without bottlenecks there would be no strategy at all. Free roaming is nonsense in (military) History.

CQ is just an evolution of MarioBros or SpaceInvaders on the first Atari: the one that presses buttons faster wins.

Let's hope they spend our money well and make BF1942-2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2012)

erixx said:


> Finally, i see, some are recognizing the pure truth!
> 
> You do not need to read (but you can) Von Stauffen to understand that without bottlenecks there would be no strategy at all. Free roaming is nonsense in (military) History.
> 
> ...



I don't mind bottlenecks, but only 3 routes and narrow hallways is not what BF has been. Even an open map will have it's choke points based on best cover area's, saying you need to incase teams in walls to have choke points is a joke. If you make open maps and places with great cover, those will just default to choke points.


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2012)

Those hated bottlenecks in Metro (getting upstairs i think you refer to them) with real teamplay (smoke, covering fire and tactic advancing, and who knows diversion actions) are not hard.

Give us limited ammo and limited lifes and even that part could turn into pure pleasure. Ah, and corner peaking! (a sofisticated weapon as old as mankind, lol)

it is the mindless running that ruins that area, well, this or any game. unless you are a packman statspadding fan of course


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2012)

erixx said:


> Those hated bottlenecks in Metro (getting upstairs i think you refer to them) with real teamplay (smoke, covering fire and tactic advancing, and who knows diversion actions) are not hard.
> 
> Give us limited ammo and limited lifes and even that part could turn into pure pleasure. Ah, and corner peaking! (a sofisticated weapon as old as mankind, lol)
> 
> it is the mindless running that ruins that area, well, this or any game. unless you are a packman statspadding fan of course



Coordinated play on Metro can be fun, but those tactics only work great against uncoordinated groups, so I'm not sure I count them so much as tactics when it's vs pubs. The problem with Metro is it breaks game mechanics, things like Rockets, noobtubes, and Grenades are meant to compliment your kit, not be your kit. And since those choke points are so tight, it's just people feeding off ammo boxes and using any of those 3 as a major source of kills. I'm sorry I just won't ever see an argument for BattleCorridor when choke points and squad teamwork like that can be a great tactic on any map (I've watched Ufgy smoke a tank so people could hit it with C4, on maps that are so large I never see anyone else run smoke).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2012)

-----Everyone playing CQ 


Forever alone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 15, 2012)

erixx said:


> Finally, i see, some are recognizing the pure truth!
> 
> You do not need to read (but you can) Von Stauffen to understand that without bottlenecks there would be no strategy at all. Free roaming is nonsense in (military) History.
> 
> ...



The strategy is that when encountered a bottleneck a fire team will do what is necessary to find a way around it or through it with the least collateral damage. As in metro's case there is only two ways out of that tunnel and both are heavily guarded so it makes it a meat grinder. There needed to be 4 or more ways out of that place to make it more interesting.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 15, 2012)

I have noticed my knife kills are pathetic... 6 total!

Can anyone recommend the better maps for exclusively raising knife kills?  Non-CQ.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> I have noticed my knife kills are pathetic... 6 total!
> 
> Can anyone recommend the better maps for exclusively raising knife kills?  Non-CQ.



Grand Bazaar comes to mind.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> I have noticed my knife kills are pathetic... 6 total!
> 
> Can anyone recommend the better maps for exclusively raising knife kills?  Non-CQ.



Play with Reayth or me. We will raise your knife deaths.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 15, 2012)

gonna be going at it hard this weekend for 2x XP


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> -----Everyone playing CQ
> 
> 
> Forever alone



You are far too EMO. You know that me and others will gladly play with ya. Suck it up, and go get a copy! Go cut some lawns or something!




NO gaming for me yesterday at all...maybe tonight.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Play with Reayth or me. We will raise your knife deaths.



Heh.  I 'll look you both up when I'm on.  Although, I can imagine me being the one being knifed in the back countless times 

What's the better option:

dedicated button for knife or knife already equipped and looking for targets?



BF3 Tag - Hilux-SSRG


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> -----Everyone playing CQ
> 
> 
> Forever alone



im still in ur boat...for now


----------



## REAYTH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Heh.  I 'll look you both up when I'm on.  Although, I can imagine me being the one being knifed in the back countless times
> 
> What's the better option:
> 
> ...



You have to become one with the knife. Thumb button on mouse and remember its there.
I like coming up the back side of d flag on Caspian border. Always go the opposite direction as everyone else people will think your stupid until you embrace them in death. When you get T Bagged by squads of people and cussed at in different languages your doing it right


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You are far too EMO. You know that me and others will gladly play with ya. Suck it up, and go get a copy! Go cut some lawns or something!



That is exactly how I earned mine. $20 an hour tax free


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> -----Everyone playing CQ
> 
> 
> Forever alone



I'll play the old maps with you, it would be much easier to unlock a lot of the assignments on maps that aren't CQ.  But not this weekend, heading into the woods.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That is exactly how I earned mine. $20 an hour tax free



Ill just end up passed out drunk on someones back porch.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 15, 2012)

You could try selling your back porch, hustle that thing down in Miami.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 15, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> I like coming up the back side of d flag on Caspian border. Always go the opposite direction as everyone else people will think your stupid until you embrace them in death.



Thanks for the input.  Gonna try that that on caspian map. And also on grand bazaar.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a few more days and my MSI GTX 670OC from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127675 will be here!! Thanks for the advice guys!! Also, I passed the first round of tests for employment at Toyota Manufacturing Plant in Blue Springs, MS!!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 16, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Just a few more days and my MSI GTX 670OC from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127675 will be here!! Thanks for the advice guys!! Also, I passed the first round of tests for employment at Toyota Manufacturing Plant in Blue Springs, MS!!



Same one I got Bro. It screams. OC's very well. 
Mine is quiet and runs cool as cucumber ! 
Good buy ! Hey I didn't get the NBA game though.
If you don't want it I'll take it


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2012)

im rapin with the m5k!! several rounds carrying my team. I had enemy team members asking why I dont die. it was so much fun. ^_^ i find the best combo so far is m5k with red dot, light, and xtended plus the mp344 is epic.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im rapin with the m5k!! several rounds carrying my team. I had enemy team members asking why I dont die. it was so much fun. ^_^ i find the best combo so far is m5k with red dot, light, and xtended plus the mp344 is epic.



I thought you only flew the transport chopper?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I thought you only flew the transport chopper?



not on CQ


----------



## erixx (Jun 16, 2012)

lol! gotta try that, eventualy *with* you


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Dave I have been using that M1014 this morning. It is crazy fun. 
Just got the extended mags for it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey Dave I have been using that M1014 this morning. It is crazy fun.
> Just got the extended mags for it.



I'll have to try it. I'm almost done my 1000 kills with M26, gotta pick a new gun to use.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 16, 2012)

I tried the M26 for the first time after the last patch and the slow reload takes some getting used to...


----------



## Bow (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I tried the M26 for the first time after the last patch and the slow reload takes some getting used to...



I've always used it with an AR, and the G18 pistol. Run into a group of people, G3A3 blazing, when clip is done, swap to G18, and if some still standing, then the M26. MASS ammo works best liek this, DART ammo is too tight of a spread.

So, G2A3 is good for 2-3 kills, G18 for 2, and mass for 2-3.


Everyone on the TS will complain about spawning on me, right in the hot zone, and dying instantly, and this particular combo has saved me time and again, and I have no heard taht ocmment so much in the past couple of months, since with the three guns I am able to clear a fair number of enemies. But when I run out of ammo, I'm very very vulnerable, s oI tend to die near as much as I kill people, although I have had some good success as of late in getting about 2-1 K/D, and very rarely am I in a negative K/D...well unless playing the new maps.

PLayed yesterday on 64-nam Scrap Metal...OMG it was crazy.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've always used it with an AR, and the G18 pistol. Run into a group of people, G3A3 blazing, when clip is done, swap to G18, and if some still standing, then the M26. MASS ammo works best liek this, DART ammo is too tight of a spread.
> 
> So, G2A3 is good for 2-3 kills, G18 for 2, and mass for 2-3.
> 
> ...



Next gun = spas-12.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Really wish i was recording last night guys. Poor speedbuggy had to listen to my shouting in joy as i mauled over like 20 guys with one Pechang clip. 200 rounds roughly 20-25 kills then magnum kill the last guy stand over their bodies and gloat get killed typing D: only to return again and wipe out 15 more hip firing the Pechang to no end. was a beast night last night. only wish i was recording


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 17, 2012)

got Premium this morning   where are these dogtags u are supposed to get?  i dont have any of the new dogtags showing up in unlocked, just 1 premium one for knifing a premium player.

edit: i see u earn some from assignments, but what about the default premium dogtag, i should have that unlocked right?

double edit: it just took awhile for it to show up, its there now


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2012)

Been cleaning up on Recon points with Double XP and the P90 + T-UGS on CQ. Pretty easy to get the motion assists plus spot bonus for obvious reasons. Think it might even detect people on higher or lower levels in the map as well (and behind walls and floors/ceilings) but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2012)

dammit.





GUess I'm trying to figure this one out today...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> dammit.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47520&stc=1&d=1339961949
> 
> GUess I'm trying to figure this one out today...



Got this yesterday evening. Run a repair install and test on PB in BF3 folder, everything was OK, shut down the machine and went to bed (did not want to mess with other stuff like PB updater and shit as I did last time, a few months ago - can't even remember what I done to get it working again). Today everything works perfectly. You gotta love Battlefield 3.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmm no PB issues here lately. Tried running the updater too for maintenance yesterday but wasn't one.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2012)

Seems fixed.



I rebooted.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Farters days all you Farters !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Happy Farters days all you Farters !



yea frick!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 17, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yea frick!


Hey I don't recognize Frick ! Try spell check


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2012)

Damn I have drank a six pack and buzz status is about to commence!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn I have drank a six pack and buzz status is about to commence!



I have about 4 in me, but I'll be primed after all the kids and Grandkids leave. 
BBQ'in at Papa's house. I want to get close to my next rank up tonight. Lovin that 
fucking M1014. Haven't played CQ with it , but it should be badass for those maps.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 17, 2012)

i dont drink but my buzz is on nonetheless   Haven't had much of a chance to try CQ yet, but im liking the fact the maps are good for unlocking upgrades for the various weapons.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i dont drink but my buzz is on nonetheless



Yeah...something like that.


----------



## Bow (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn I have drank a six pack and buzz status is about to commence!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bow said:


>



8 beers down but hell yea!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> dammit.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47520&stc=1&d=1339961949
> 
> guess i'm trying to figure this one out today...



haxorz


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Happy Farters days all you Farters !



Happy Father's day, you Mother


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 18, 2012)

enjoying premium so far  haven't played the new maps much as im not a CQC type of guy, im REALLY waiting for Armored Kill.  Vehicles galore.. HAPPY HAPPY, JOY JOY!


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys looking forward to working on my next BF3 Montage. its involving the PKP and some hip firing bad ass murdering. im thinking of using this as the song. let me know what you think of the choice in music and im leaning towards some more slow mo style video, emphasizing on the muzzle flash with slow hip fire on some poor souls.
[yt]nM00KG2xCcU&feature=player_embedded#![/yt]

Edit: the opening parts where it kind of builds up im thinking some running, moving in on the enemy kinda feel. once it starts to pick up a bit put in some shooting but not really showing the whole bit, just like just as im rushing in guns a blazing but maybe just the first kill of the bunch. sorta that kind of feel once the song starts to kick in after that put in the sweet hip fire action with the PKP. this is my thoughts, i will openly listen to what you see. would like some ideas to help my capabilities grow, sorta challenging myself.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 18, 2012)

So many awesome servers to choose from at this time of day, in this part of the world. 







Sigh


----------



## Frizz (Jun 18, 2012)

Bit the bullet and bought premium, loving the game even more now.


----------



## andrewhignight (Jun 18, 2012)

#yolod3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey guys looking forward to working on my next BF3 Montage. its involving the PKP and some hip firing bad ass murdering. im thinking of using this as the song. let me know what you think of the choice in music and im leaning towards some more slow mo style video, emphasizing on the muzzle flash with slow hip fire on some poor souls.
> [yt]nM00KG2xCcU&feature=player_embedded#![/yt]
> 
> Edit: the opening parts where it kind of builds up im thinking some running, moving in on the enemy kinda feel. once it starts to pick up a bit put in some shooting but not really showing the whole bit, just like just as im rushing in guns a blazing but maybe just the first kill of the bunch. sorta that kind of feel once the song starts to kick in after that put in the sweet hip fire action with the PKP. this is my thoughts, i will openly listen to what you see. would like some ideas to help my capabilities grow, sorta challenging myself.



Epic battle music needs bagpipes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Drank so much I passed out


----------



## Bow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol..I only got 9 in me.  I ate to much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bow said:


> Lol..I only got 9 in me.  I ate to much.



I drank about 12-14 and after I finished my school work (which I HOPE is right) I passed out hard!


----------



## caleb (Jun 18, 2012)

Guys how the hell do some people turn jets by 180 degree so fast ? Is it joystick that really helps that much or some extra crazy sensitivity ?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 18, 2012)

lol I played support for a good 10 minutes and that put me top Support on our platoon, that is just plain retarted.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I drank about 12-14 and after I finished my school work (which I HOPE is right) I passed out hard!



lol like 5 is considered a "binge". I always thought that number a bit low but that's what it is. Slow down there, cowboy.



random said:


> lol I played support for a good 10 minutes and that put me top Support on our platoon, that is just plain retarted.



So...what are you trying to say?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> lol like 5 is considered a "binge". I always thought that number a bit low but that's what it is. Slow down there, cowboy.
> 
> 
> 
> So...what are you trying to say?



5 is a binge? I do 5 in less then an hour and dont even get a buzz (when Im not on SSRI's). I think binge I think 20+


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to agree with MM, My uncle was a binge drinker and he would polish off a case or more a day (24+) and not phase him! I drink MAYBE once every two weeks and no more than a 12 pack (last night was an exception LOL)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 18, 2012)

lol @ how much some ppl need to drink  GO  or go home  

had a cpl of good rouns last night, also i cheated and reset my stats as they were kind of shwag.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 18, 2012)

Alright guys the video is made and close to being uploaded. i need some help coming up with a good title for this video. you know the basic premise, so lets hear what you got for a good title name.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 18, 2012)

Like I said I always though that was low and it's like the guidelines from medical associations and such. Also "too much" is going to be different for different people based on weight, biochemistry etc. But 14 beers is definitely excessive unless you are Andre The Giant.

From Wikipedia:



> There is currently no world wide consensus on how many drinks constitute a "binge", *but in the US, the term is often taken to mean consuming five or more standard drinks (male), or four or more drinks (female), on one occasion.* One definition states that 5 drinks for men and 4 drinks for women must be consumed on one occasion at least once in a two week period for it to be classed as binge drinking. This is colloquially known as the "5/4 definition", and depending on the source the timeframe can vary. In the United Kingdom, binge drinking is defined as drinking more than twice the daily limit, that is, drinking eight units or more for men or six units or more for women (roughly equivalent to five or four American standard drinks, respectively).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Like I said I always though that was low and it's like the guidelines from medical associations and such. Also "too much" is going to be different for different people based on weight, biochemistry etc. But 14 beers is definitely excessive unless you are Andre The Giant.
> 
> From Wikipedia:



LOL 5 drinks just makes me want to piss HAHAHA. It takes about 8 for me to get a REAL buzz on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Like I said I always though that was low and it's like the guidelines from medical associations and such. Also "too much" is going to be different for different people based on weight, biochemistry etc. But 14 beers is definitely excessive unless you are Andre The Giant.
> 
> From Wikipedia:



Reayth and I did 9 pitchers in one sitting. There wasn't a fat girl safe in the whole bar.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 18, 2012)

Here you go guys. Enjoy! i hope  
[yt]lwaX_8LvY9Q&feature[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwaX_8LvY9Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Here you go guys. Enjoy! i hope
> [yt]lwaX_8LvY9Q&feature[/yt]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwaX_8LvY9Q&feature=youtu.be



Camper.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Camper.



I forgot my tent at home. i prefer the word "Squatter"


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 18, 2012)

My new card arrives on Wed. What is the procedure for swapping from ATI to NVidia? Do I has to remove all drivers and driversweep?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My new card arrives on Wed. What is the procedure for swapping from ATI to NVidia? Do I has to remove all drivers and driversweep?



Follow erockers guide and you will be fine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have to agree with MM, My uncle was a binge drinker and he would polish off a case or more a day (24+) and not phase him! I drink MAYBE once every two weeks and no more than a 12 pack (last night was an exception LOL)



Thats not a binge drinker that's a raging alcoholic. Yeah I was an almost daily drinker of far more than five myself which is why I had to essentially stop altogether. Was screwing my life up; I felt tired and like shit all the time (when I wasn't hammered and being an ass.)

Looking forward to the next DXP weekend. Gonna concentrate on service stars for additional level up points.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 18, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My new card arrives on Wed. What is the procedure for swapping from ATI to NVidia? Do I has to remove all drivers and driversweep?



I just uninstalled my ATI stuff and installed the card and then the Nvidia software. 
Worked great ! You will have some tweaking to do once everything is installed. 
If you get the orange screen like I did on BF3 turn off HBOA I think it is.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thats not a binge drinker that's a raging alcoholic. Yeah I was an almost daily drinker of far more than five myself which is why I had to essentially stop altogether. Was screwing my life up; I felt tired and like shit all the time (when I wasn't hammered and being an ass.)
> Looking forward to the next DXP weekend. Gonna concentrate on service stars for additional level up points.



I drink  2 or 3 times a week, and I drink about 15 beers at a time. Sometimes I push it a little farther, but hate the feeling like you said Wrig. Makes you lazy as hell. I know I drink to much, but WTF I like it. If my wife loses the weight she has been working on I told her I'd quit when she gets to her target weight. Shit I quit for 15 years at one point to raise kids. Now they are drinking partners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I just uninstalled my ATI stuff and installed the card and then the Nvidia software.
> Worked great ! You will have some tweaking to do once everything is installed.
> If you get the orange screen like I did on BF3 turn off HBOA I think it is.



Try erockers guide and it may help you as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 18, 2012)

random said:


> lol I played support for a good 10 minutes and that put me top Support on our platoon, that is just plain retarted.



Yeah if you grab a kit you haven't ever used before and go on a murdering spree, you have high SPM and KPM for that kit, puts you up top. If you play more hours, odds are you won't be able to maintain that average and you will drop to sane numbers 



ufgy20 said:


> I forgot my tent at home. i prefer the word "Squatter"



You shoot from the can?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Try erockers guide and it may help you as well.



It looks Great, I'm happy with it even with that shut off.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My new card arrives on Wed. What is the procedure for swapping from ATI to NVidia? Do I has to remove all drivers and driversweep?





brandonwh64 said:


> Follow erockers guide and you will be fine.



That pretty much is it... Though, when I have swapped between AMD and Nvidia I don't think I've had a problem with conflicting drivers, ever.. Even if I haven't used my own method. Heck, I've had both AMD cards and Nvidia cards installed in my system at the same time and haven't had an issue.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 18, 2012)

killer_rubber_ducky said:


> My new card arrives on Wed. What is the procedure for swapping from ATI to NVidia? Do I has to remove all drivers and driversweep?



Get the newest Beta nVidia drivers.  When i got my gtx 670, the WQHL drivers on the disc gave me trouble.


----------



## caleb (Jun 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Camper.



More like spray'n'pray


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 18, 2012)

played my first Gun Master game, pretty fun and i managed to get to lvl 7 before the round ended


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 18, 2012)

caleb said:


> More like spray'n'pray



Man in CQ with the P90 and it's 51-round mag plus a laser sight it's a whole lot of spray and not much pray at all. Drop like flies.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Looking forward to the next DXP weekend. Gonna concentrate on service stars for additional level up points.



Well, ask and you shall receive

Exclusive double xp weekend for the anointed premiums scheduled for this weekend.  I'll be in the woods again, however, so hopefully I'll get a little bit of play Sunday.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 19, 2012)

caleb said:


> More like spray'n'pray



was that you that posted on the Battlefield Facebook. IT WAS YOU!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Well, ask and you shall receive


Nice !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 19, 2012)

Last night me an phenom trying to get nade kills and I got so pissed I raged at 12AM  

I just need like 8 more, I may hop on a 64man CQ server (EEEKKKK!)


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Last night me an phenom(the fuck) trying to get nade kills and I got so pissed I raged at 12AM
> 
> I just need like 8 more, I may hop on a 64man CQ server (EEEKKKK!)



You could just go  to Canal's on TDM and lob them from down by the docks up into the containers. Get double Grenades and run support so you can resupply yourself. Quick and fairly easy, though you do have to watch your back or they come stab your ass. Just an Idea !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2012)

caleb said:


> More like spray'n'pray



Because using a LMG down a corridor like it's meant to be used is a bad thing.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Because using a LMG down a corridor like it's meant to be used is a bad thing.



Heh. As long as you are not camping, then it's all good. I'd prefer if people worked together, team-wise, but i find that's not so much of an issue on 64-man servers. When the whole TS c rew gets together, we kinda have an unfair advantage, so having decent competition definitely helps keep it interesting.


If everyone used the same tactics all the time, the game would suck, frankly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just tried out my first 2 rounds of Gun Master, seemed pretty fun. 1st round I got in a 4 way tie for 2nd and 3round round got in another 4 way tie but for 3rd this time, and for some reason it always places me last in the tie so I never got a top 5 :/ 



cadaveca said:


> Heh. As long as you are not camping, then it's all good. I'd prefer if people worked together, team-wise, but i find that's not so much of an issue on 64-man servers. When the whole TS c rew gets together, we kinda have an unfair advantage, so having decent competition definitely helps keep it interesting.
> 
> If everyone used the same tactics all the time, the game would suck, frankly.



Yeah teamwork is key, but part of that team is the LMG toting psycho putting down the suppressive fire so your team can push down those hallways. 

And yeah if everyone from TPU gets on one side it gets ab it unfair, thats why it's always nice to see it start to get mixed up once a lot join, balance it out a bit.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2012)

I am Crazyeyes and I am an LMG toting Psycho, Its been a month since i last shot a man with my LMG putting holes through every part of his body while bitching constantly at my Company's inept teamwork, thankfully my platoon is full of good people at least they get shit done. Because of them I am able to waste thousands of rounds of ammunition on targets making them piss themselves in terror before a lucky bullet ends their dance party in the middle of nowhere. 



miss playing but since everyones on CQ just no point in loading the game up


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't just play CQ. It's so frantic and can only handle like one round per BF3 session, really.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't just play CQ. It's so frantic and can only handle like one round per BF3 session, really.



Why don't you ever join Teamspeak and play with US???


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Why don't you ever join Teamspeak and play with US???



he used to... until I road-killed him with a transport. ^_^


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Why don't you ever join Teamspeak and play with US???



Because he doesn't like your voice.  

EEEHEEWW.  Get DESTROYED!!1!!1!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Because he doesn't like your voice.
> 
> EEEHEEWW.  Get DESTROYED!!1!!1!



euh yeah well your mom didn't like my voice but we still got it done


EUHHHHHHHHHH! get destroyed!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> EUHHHHHHHHHH!



When you post that I picture you looking like this


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> euh yeah well your mom didn't like my voice but we still got it done



Once she pulled out the strap on, I suppose.

EUHHHHHHHHHH! get destroyed!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Once she pulled out the strap on, I suppose.
> 
> EUHHHHHHHHHH! get destroyed!



nah man we straight


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 20, 2012)

My head is full of wat


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2012)

I do join and play with you guys I just don't use/like voice comm for various reasons. We have been through this...

Though right now I'm about to fire up Rune "Classic" that recently was released on Steam and is only 8 bucks until tomorrow.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> he used to... until I road-killed him with a transport. ^_^



Oh...I will have my revenge! Patience...patience...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I do join and play with you guys I just don't use/like voice comm for various reasons. We have been through this...
> 
> Though right now I'm about to fire up Rune "Classic" that recently was released on Steam and is only 8 bucks until tomorrow.
> 
> ...



What is the point of playing a team based game if you don't communicate?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> What is the point of playing a team based game if you don't communicate?



Hey you Fawk  he has been over this a million times. Seriously though he paid for the game he has the right to play any way he chooses. I never used TS on BF2 and still had a blast. I didn't even type communication on it. It also took me awhile to get used to TS. It is easiest when I'm buzzed because then all the distracting things like people calling you a fuck  don't distract you as much. Sober it can be hard to take, and Wrig doesn't down booze like a lot of us anymore. More power to him !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I don't even have a freaking mic and I tried joining and just listening at first but really found it hurt (e.g. was distracting) more than it ever helped in terms of team play and doing well in the game. Sometimes people were even on opposing teams so it got confusing even.

FWIW, I don't even like the original voice chat--talking on the damn phone!


----------



## Bow (Jun 20, 2012)

Count me in for a few games tonight.  
Add me to friends list.
BowHunt3r


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got my new "hax" today:




I'll give'em a try right away and let y'all know what I  think(as of now I LOVE'EM)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2012)

It's kind of funny really...going back way back in the day to like CS--when I first was made aware of voice communication in-game I thought "wow how awesome and useful" but then I actually tried  it and hated it.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's kind of funny really...going back way back in the day to like CS--when I first was made aware of voice communication in-game I thought "wow how awesome and useful" but then I actually tried  it and hated it.



Yeah I have moments I don't like it and others it is Cool. Phenom just likes to rub it in when he kills you is why he wants you on TS Kidding we have had some good rounds together, but I really need to be in the right mood for TS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I have moments I don't like it and others it is Cool. Phenom just likes to rub it in when he kills you is why he wants you on TS Kidding we have had some good rounds together, but I really need to be in the right mood for TS.



Ankle biting liberals can't handle team speak.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ankle biting liberals can't handle team speak.


I can handle it , I just have to get some redneck brainfood in me first Planning on it tonight. 
8 pack of talls


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I have moments I don't like it and others it is Cool. Phenom just likes to rub it in when he kills you is why he wants you on TS Kidding we have had some good rounds together, but I really need to be in the right mood for TS.



Well usually when we are on the same team I can't rub it in haha. Except I love knifing hignig as does G8R. He gets so mad.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Well usually when we are on the same team I can't rub it in haha. Except I love knifing hignig as does G8R. He gets so mad.



Yeah, but that only happens half the time. You playing tonight ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 21, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah, but that only happens half the time. You playing tonight ?



yeah yea frick!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah yea frick!



OK, I'll be sure to stay away from TS then


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 21, 2012)

Epic !!!

[yt]njos57IJf-0#![/yt]

Where is the guide by Erocker for swapping AMD and Nvidia?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 21, 2012)

Not the right forum, but thought you guys would know better than any one. I just got a free choice of games from Orgin, 
I assume for getting Premium. I got Spore for my grand daughter. She is 10. Do you think she will be able to figure it out ? 
Sounds fairly simple.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Not the right forum, but thought you guys would know better than any one. I just got a free choice of games from Orgin,
> I assume for getting Premium. I got Spore for my grand daughter. She is 10. Do you think she will be able to figure it out ?
> Sounds fairly simple.



I still have not gotten an email I guess I am not lucky


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still have not gotten an email I guess I am not lucky


You have to be a friggin Fraggin Fawk like me :  ) You just got it though. BFBC2 is one of the games and Dragon Age Orgin.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 21, 2012)

That was a fun night.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 21, 2012)

That was funny shit, I remember it well.  Poor young shaver.

Anyhow, this has been pissing me off to no end since the last big update

Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but I hate not being able to see what map is currently being played on a prospective server.  Is it located in some obscure area now?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That was funny shit, I remember it well.  Poor young shaver.
> 
> Anyhow, this has been pissing me off to no end since the last big update
> 
> ...



I cannot see it either


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot see it either



On mine or yours?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> That was a fun night.



I hear myself laughing lol


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Where is the guide by Erocker for swapping AMD and Nvidia?



There u go : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Not the right forum, but thought you guys would know better than any one. I just got a free choice of games from Orgin,
> I assume for getting Premium. I got Spore for my grand daughter. She is 10. Do you think she will be able to figure it out ?
> Sounds fairly simple.



She should be fine to tinker around with it and make basic things, some people make life like animals (but thats something thats far more complex).


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm finally done with exams, so I'm going to have some fun with BF3 tonight.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 21, 2012)

I got my 670 installed last night. ugh what a pain in the Ass. My PC freaked out and I had to Reinstall from scratch. Of course I was unable to put my hands on the Driver disc for my Crosshair V so I used my lappy to get the INTEL Nic drivers and went from there. I was having massive issues with BSOD and Black screens before OSRI. I also think part of the problem may have been that the GPU fan was set to a steady 30. I enabled user settings and used the Defaul;t profile then ran the Unigen Heaven Bench with Tess on Extreme and everything maxed out and got a steady 39FPS with a Min of 8 and max of 112. all at 1920x1200 with no black screens or crashes. I think I have it licked but will test some more after work. Does anyone have a 3dMark11 key they want to give me to use? ^_^ Is there anything else I should do to test stability? 
I am installing BF3 and ARMA2 DayZ Mod ATM. Along with STALKER series ^_^. 

I appreciate the help you guys gave me in selecting my card and setting me up last night on TS. Ill trade a 3dMark 11 Advanced key for my copy of N2K2011(sp?).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I got my 670 installed last night. ugh what a pain in the Ass. My PC freaked out and I had to Reinstall from scratch. Of course I was unable to put my hands on the Driver disc for my Crosshair V so I used my lappy to get the INTEL Nic drivers and went from there. I was having massive issues with BSOD and Black screens before OSRI. I also think part of the problem may have been that the GPU fan was set to a steady 30. I enabled user settings and used the Defaul;t profile then ran the Unigen Heaven Bench with Tess on Extreme and everything maxed out and got a steady 39FPS with a Min of 8 and max of 112. all at 1920x1200 with no black screens or crashes. I think I have it licked but will test some more after work. Does anyone have a 3dMark11 key they want to give me to use? ^_^ Is there anything else I should do to test stability?
> I am installing BF3 and ARMA2 DayZ Mod ATM. Along with STALKER series ^_^.
> 
> I appreciate the help you guys gave me in selecting my card and setting me up last night on TS. Ill trade a 3dMark 11 Advanced key for my copy of N2K2011(sp?).



Ill take the NBA 2k11 game


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I got my 670 installed last night. ugh what a pain in the Ass. My PC freaked out and I had to Reinstall from scratch. Of course I was unable to put my hands on the Driver disc for my Crosshair V so I used my lappy to get the INTEL Nic drivers and went from there. I was having massive issues with BSOD and Black screens before OSRI. I also think part of the problem may have been that the GPU fan was set to a steady 30. I enabled user settings and used the Defaul;t profile then ran the Unigen Heaven Bench with Tess on Extreme and everything maxed out and got a steady 39FPS with a Min of 8 and max of 112. all at 1920x1200 with no black screens or crashes. I think I have it licked but will test some more after work. Does anyone have a 3dMark11 key they want to give me to use? ^_^ Is there anything else I should do to test stability?
> I am installing BF3 and ARMA2 DayZ Mod ATM. Along with STALKER series ^_^.
> 
> I appreciate the help you guys gave me in selecting my card and setting me up last night on TS. Ill trade a 3dMark 11 Advanced key for my copy of N2K2011(sp?).



I am SO glad I logged off TS when I did.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 21, 2012)

anyone else having Avast fistf@$k PunkBuster all day?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am SO glad I logged off TS when I did.



thank you for your concern. ^_^ ?I take it I will not see you on DayZ Mod tonight?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 21, 2012)

Heh I had to reinstall Windows too recently when going from AMD cards to Nvidia. Interesting coincidence though different symptoms.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh I had to reinstall Windows too recently when going from AMD cards to Nvidia. Interesting coincidence though different symptoms.



do you think my problem is solved?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> anyone else having Avast fistf@$k PunkBuster all day?



Go with MSE + Malwarebytes. Its what Microsoft recommends. I kid you not sir!



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> do you think my problem is solved?



No. Your problem may never be solved.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No. Your problem may never be solved.



lulz

Uh I am not sure you are going to have have to test more as you pretty much already knew.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2012)

Got my free code email today. Gonna do dragons age


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 21, 2012)

Caught this guy cheating. i told him i was recording he said post it up i told him my channel name and a minute later he left the game. heres what i posted and caught on video.
[yt]Rof0wrN-w-8&feature[/yt]


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw a tweet to report cheaters at help.ea.com and "provide video or screenshot evidence"...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 22, 2012)

These are the kinda teams I'm talking about :/ wwoooo like hitting my face against a cement wall for 30 min.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 22, 2012)

Ufgy's score is reversed, he usually plays pretty damn well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Ufgy's score is reversed, he usually plays pretty damn well.



The other team was just stacked, he did well he was repairing and such. Only reason my points are high is because of my kills, we seriously had like no flags that round, almost all of my points are anti-vehicle ribbons and kills, me and Ufgy managed to cap a few flags now and then, but the rest of our team was just sitting by the exit of our base mostly or failing to fly.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 22, 2012)

It was not my best game. the fact i came second on our team was the deciding factor to stop playing.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dave found time to do some Yoga middle of the game.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 22, 2012)

Just checked we are now over 50 more pages
 on this clubhouse then we had on BFBC2.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jun 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Just checked we are now over 50 more pages
> on this clubhouse then we had on BFBC2.



Its because im spamming with my double posts


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, sad news. I have to RMA my new card. Worst part is I have to pay Newegg for return shipping ~12.50 usd.

The card was undervolted, underclocked and caused windows errors like BSOD and crash to Desktop anytime it was pushed. Load a game? crash etc. My outlook on Nvidia cards right now is crap.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, sad news. I have to RMA my new card. Worst part is I have to pay Newegg for return shipping ~12.50 usd.
> 
> The card was undervolted, underclocked and caused windows errors like BSOD and crash to Desktop anytime it was pushed. Load a game? crash etc. My outlook on Nvidia cards right now is crap.



Do not pay for return shipping. You just got the card, it's defective. Let Newegg handle the costs. Contact their support.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Do not pay for return shipping. You just got the card, it's defective. Let Newegg handle the costs. Contact their support.



Might have to throw an absolute shit fit for that to happen. Only time I've ever seen a return shipping label paid for is from defective hardware off Ebay (simply because people would give them a bad review otherwise). I've had to RMA new things back to Newegg a few times and always had to pay the shipping :/ I just had to RMA my 2 month old P67 Professional Fatal1ty and had to pay shipping on that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, sad news. I have to RMA my new card. Worst part is I have to pay Newegg for return shipping ~12.50 usd.
> 
> The card was undervolted, underclocked and caused windows errors like BSOD and crash to Desktop anytime it was pushed. Load a game? crash etc. My outlook on Nvidia cards right now is crap.



Are you POSITIVE its the card?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you POSITIVE its the card?



He may need to reinstall windows.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> He may need to reinstall windows.....



He did already. That's why I question the whole thing. I'm not saying the card is bad but the chances he missed something on installation are greater.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

How many drivers did he try? Also try the ones that come on the CD when shipped. Did you try to set stock clocks in MSI afterburner to see if that would fix the situation?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Go with MSE   Malwarebytes. Its what Microsoft recommends. I kid you not sir!



thanks TMM, i installed it this morning and am going do install Malwarebytes rite now


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, sad news. I have to RMA my new card. Worst part is I have to pay Newegg for return shipping ~12.50 usd.
> 
> The card was undervolted, underclocked and caused windows errors like BSOD and crash to Desktop anytime it was pushed. Load a game? crash etc. My outlook on Nvidia cards right now is crap.



this is why i don't buy anything from company's like gigabyte or sapphire. cause they expect us rma there parts to Hong kong or Thailand


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> this is why i don't buy anything from company's like gigabyte or sapphire. cause they expect us rma there parts to Hong kong or Thailand



He is RMAing back to newegg which is a lot better also Sapphire and gigabyte have US company RMA addresses. I have had to RMA gigabyte stuff and sapphire stuff in the past with no issue just had to have my receipt.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> thanks TMM, i installed it this morning and am going do install Malwarebytes rite now



No problem man. Use MSE for the real time scanner and Malwarebytes for the occasional passive scan. Just don't use the Malwarebyte real time scanner as it conflicts with MSEs.

Oh and of course don't be retarded. Practice safe computing


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My outlook on Nvidia cards right now is crap.



Sorry to hear that but it's rather the manufacturer to blame. Was that MSI?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 22, 2012)

this has to be the longest thread in tpu history lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Sorry to hear that but it's rather the manufacturer to blame. Was that MSI?



Its Rubber Ducky we are talking about. Hes probably got a cheerio stuck in the fan or something.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/uGNEe.jpg



Do WANT!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/uGNEe.jpg



Damn it! You beat me to it, I came here to post the exact same thing!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, sad news. I have to RMA my new card. Worst part is I have to pay Newegg for return shipping ~12.50 usd.
> 
> The card was undervolted, underclocked and caused windows errors like BSOD and crash to Desktop
> anytime it was pushed. Load a game? crash etc. My outlook on Nvidia cards right now is crap.


Are you checking it with GPUZ ? You have to have the latest version or it reads wrong. Is the screen a 
blue screen crash or an orange screen when pushed. I had both problems too. The newest GPUZ read it 
right and the orange screen crash was only with BF3 so I'm assuming you are getting the BSOD ? 
Changing cards can be tricky I'd do some more work before returning it. Use the provided driver 
and once you get it squared away, then try updating it. I had a week of screwing things before 
I got all the ticks out of it. 

Good Luck Rubber Duck !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Damn it! You beat me to it, I came here to post the exact same thing!



Aw ya! Pimp.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/uGNEe.jpg



Actually I want to run across it and blow the blue light and 20's off it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Are you checking it with GPUZ ? You have to have the latest version or it reads wrong. Is the screen a
> blue screen crash or an orange screen when pushed. I had both problems too. The newest GPUZ read it
> right and the orange screen crash was only with BF3 so I'm assuming you are getting the BSOD ?
> Changing cards can be tricky I'd do some more work before returning it. Use the provided driver
> ...



ahahaha! 

Wait didn't i tell Ducky to get the Evga FTW card because its better quality then the reference PoS?



1Kurgan1 said:


> Might have to throw an absolute shit fit for that to happen. Only time I've ever seen a return shipping label paid for is from defective hardware off Ebay (simply because people would give them a bad review otherwise). I've had to RMA new things back to Newegg a few times and always had to pay the shipping :/ I just had to RMA my 2 month old P67 Professional Fatal1ty and had to pay shipping on that.



I get free shipping for newegg RMA's every time. You just have to ask and they will give you a shipping label in like 5 minutes.

Now Ducky didn't I tell you that you made a mistake buying that shit reference msi card? yeah im pretty sure I did..... but no you had to listen to the drunk fawk about how awesome his is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> ahahaha!
> 
> Wait didn't i tell Ducky to get the Evga FTW card because its better quality then the reference PoS?



I told Ducky to kill himself. He never takes my advice.





j/k.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 22, 2012)

well to answer as many questions as I can, 

I tried the drivers from the disc, FAIL
i tried the drivers from NVIDIA.com Latest FAIL
I tried the NVIDA drivers 1 step down FAIL

I followed the same procedure I did with my ATI card which is back in there now BTW. The 5850 is running fine yet again. Simple to install no hiccups. 

The GPU would CTD and BSOD when trying to play a game other than minesweeper and when I tried to bench in full screen it failed and crashed to desktop. 
I had to reinstall Windows twice because the 1st time SP1 failed to install everytime. 

I check the card with MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z both said the Factory Clocked card of 975Mhz was at 705mhz and the voltage was something like .075 or something. it was below the rated voltage on the card.
Also, the MSI tools provided to update the card and MSI afterburner could not ID the card. They did not recognize the card.  So yes, TMM, I am pretty sure it was the card.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well to answer as many questions as I can,
> 
> I tried the drivers from the disc, FAIL
> i tried the drivers from NVIDIA.com Latest FAIL
> ...



You used that same afterburner install with the ATI card? Was it installed the entire time you've been having these issues? IF so, there's the source of your problem.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You used that same afterburner install with the ATI card? Was it installed the entire time you've been having these issues? IF so, there's the source of your problem.



yeah uninstall after burner that thing sucks unless your using an MSI PE or Lightning card.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You used that same afterburner install with the ATI card? Was it installed the entire time you've been having these issues? IF so, there's the source of your problem.



no, i was not using msi after burner from the ati. 
This was after I reinstalled the OS. So no ATI until after I removed the card and reinstalled the 5850.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> no, i was not using msi after burner from the ati.
> This was after I reinstalled the OS. So no ATI until after I removed the card and reinstalled the 5850.



Weird, man, tough issue that one. Maybe it jsut doesn't like you AMD rig. 

OH well, get it fixed, and get back in the Battlefield!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Weird, man, tough issue that one. Maybe it jsut doesn't like you AMD rig.
> 
> OH well, get it fixed, and get back in the Battlefield!



well i shipped it out this morning. I also gave it a negative review on newegg. ^_^ 
After all they did rave about it. They made a video about it. 

I am also having a beotch of a time getting ArmA II + OA to run after the reinstall. It comes up before the logo screens and says ArmA II has stopped working then goes back to desktop so yeah no errors. I tried reinstalling it twice same response. Also everytime I run the verifying of local files it says that it failed ot verify 1 file and it will be redownloaded but either that never happens or the file is perm  corrupt.  So no DayZ just yet erocker n friends.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well i shipped it out this morning. I also gave it a negative review on newegg. ^_^
> After all they did rave about it. They made a video about it.
> 
> I am also having a beotch of a time getting ArmA II + OA to run after the reinstall. It comes up before the logo screens and says ArmA II has stopped working then goes back to desktop so yeah no errors. I tried reinstalling it twice same response. Also everytime I run the verifying of local files it says that it failed ot verify 1 file and it will be redownloaded but either that never happens or the file is perm  corrupt.  So no DayZ just yet erocker n friends.



just get a refund and get the Evga FTW card. Im tellin yea


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2012)

I bet the card was fine.


----------



## erixx (Jun 22, 2012)

lol, sure, yeah

switching Ati/Nvidia is a Russian roulette everybody knows! you need latex gloves and perform the deepest checkings before turning the thing ON!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Weird, man, tough issue that one. Maybe it jsut doesn't like you AMD rig.
> 
> OH well, get it fixed, and get back in the Battlefield!



Mine likes AMD and it is the exact card. 
Reference POS that run's notch!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet the card was fine.



Me too.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Me too.



Mine drove me nuts the first week. I just tinkered and work with it. 
Going from ATI to Nvidia is always a challenge. I didn't reformat or 
anything though. Just posted problems and was bailed out by 
Dave mainly. Using them TPU resources Then again some people 
get a lemon. If I were you Ducky I'd hold off on the RMA.
That is the good thing about having a back up gamer you can work 
on one and still have a gaming machine. Check and see if the Bulldozer 
has issues with that card. Google if you haven't already. Wish I had a dime for 
every thread I've read from Googling. I'd be a 1%er.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Me too.



hows that new gtx 670 over you're hd6870 bro it must be deadly fast over you're previous card


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2012)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> hows that new gtx 670 over you're hd6870 bro it must be deadly fast over you're previous card



Yes sir. I could only run about Medium at 1080 and turn off a lot of settings. I am maxed on everything at 1080 and average probably 75/80 on BF3. Drops to 65 fps in very heavy fighting.
I had to turn off HBAO because I got an Orange screen, but it looks fantastic. Very happy with as Mc"Frick"Phenom would put it a POS reference card  Teenagers you either want to huggem or killem


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 23, 2012)

So many great games to choose from at this time of day, in this part of the world. (this is the whole country)







Sigh...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Me too.



I put that card in 2 other systems. Same problem. Why assume the card was fine? Because it is me?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys I haven't played Bf3 for a while, but I am planning on playing again and buying Premium, is it worth it?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 23, 2012)

How do you guys think this lappy will handle BF3?

4GB DDR3
i3-2350M-2.3GHz
HD 7670M 1GB

It's currently on special for a REALLY good price, it's 14 inch and could be an awesome little gaming lappy.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 23, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> How do you guys think this lappy will handle BF3?
> 
> 4GB DDR3
> i3-2350M-2.3GHz
> ...



what's the screen resolution?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 23, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> what's the screen resolution?


1366 x 768


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey I have played PC games since you guys were not even a sperm. 
Part of dealing with it is knowing when you are owned. Just because 
my sorry ass killed you don't yell hack. I'm done.
I'm gonna eat and get up at 4 am and get double points.
And yes I know you were not saying I was hacking. It's 
a fucking game. By the way how much of that was pointed at Gator ?
All of it ! You own BF3 and cry when some one gets the better of you.
Even if someone had a hack, So fucking what !


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 23, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey I have played PC games since you guys were not even a sperm.
> Part of dealing with it is knowing when you are owned. Just because
> my sorry ass killed you don't yell hack. I'm done.
> I'm gonna eat and get up at 4 am and get double points.
> ...



Play DayZ Mod with us dude, it takes balls.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2012)

'Cause the boyz in the hood are always hard, come talkin' that trash they'll pull your card


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Play DayZ Mod with us dude, it takes balls.



A few friends been talking about that and saying it was extremely good, I have Arma II, but not Operation Arrowhead though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey I have played PC games since you guys were not even a sperm.
> Part of dealing with it is knowing when you are owned. Just because
> my sorry ass killed you don't yell hack. I'm done.
> I'm gonna eat and get up at 4 am and get double points.
> ...



Ah more TeamSpeak drunken drama, I gather? Sounds fun.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 23, 2012)

What do u guys think about the Premium guns?

Some of them are quite OP yea?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah more TeamSpeak drunken drama, I gather? Sounds fun.



Yep !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 23, 2012)

Missed the drama I guess. Got drunk, threw up and passed out. Ill be on tonight.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Missed the drama I guess. Got drunk, threw up and passed out. Ill be on tonight.



It was no big deal. I got lucky a couple times and actually killed gator and they said there 
was a team hack of some sort and I got pissed and took my toys and went home  
As far as I could tell my kills were legit it isn't like I owned them. But I assume the 
others on the team did. The TPU team ended up owning them in the end it looks like.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 23, 2012)

premium guns?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 23, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> 1366 x 768



You could prob play BF3 on low-medium with okay fps.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi guys I made this Montage months ago, I just wanna share it to you guys.

[yt]TskTI-JV1xc[/yt]


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 24, 2012)

1kurgan1 said:


> a few friends been talking about that and saying it was extremely good, i have arma ii, but not operation arrowhead though.



you should snag it. Totally worth it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 24, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> What do u guys think about the Premium guns?
> 
> Some of them are quite OP yea?



what do you mean premium guns? there not "Premium" guns. Everyone will get to use them when the expansions come out for everyone who didn't get premium and will be OP for there too.



boise49ers said:


> It was no big deal. I got lucky a couple times and actually killed gator and they said there
> was a team hack of some sort and I got pissed and took my toys and went home
> As far as I could tell my kills were legit it isn't like I owned them. But I assume the
> others on the team did. The TPU team ended up owning them in the end it looks like.



You must have been really drunk last night if you think G8R was talking about you. Because he wasn't there were 3 other guys on your team and at the top of it who were bullet sponges to all of our shots. Took 4 shots at 10ft away to kill with with a SPAS when it should have taken 1 to 2. then later we looked at there stats and concluded that they wiether were not hacking or just turned on the hacks that game.



boise49ers said:


> Yes sir. I could only run about Medium at 1080 and turn off a lot of settings. I am maxed on everything at 1080 and average probably 75/80 on BF3. Drops to 65 fps in very heavy fighting.
> I had to turn off HBAO because I got an Orange screen, but it looks fantastic. Very happy with as Mc"Frick"Phenom would put it a POS reference card  Teenagers you either want to huggem or killem



Dude look it up. There are a ton of reports for GTX670s no matter the manufacture and a lot of them are reference. It is people who get really lucky like you with the reference cards that don't have issues, but they are still very very cheaply designed cards. Look how tiny the damn PCB is. they could sell the cards for like $250 and still get a massive profit. I was going to get a reference evga card the day the 670s released till Dave turned me away and talked about the cheap design of them.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 24, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what do you mean premium guns? there not "Premium" guns. Everyone will get to use them _*when the expansions come out for everyone*_ who didn't get premium and will be OP for there too.



There you go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Jun 24, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Dude look it up. There are a ton of reports for GTX670s no matter the manufacture and a lot of them are reference. It is people who get really lucky like you with the reference cards that don't have issues, but they are still very very cheaply designed cards. Look how tiny the damn PCB is. they could sell the cards for like $250 and still get a massive profit. I was going to get a reference evga card the day the 670s released till Dave turned me away and talked about the cheap design of them.



I believe you and yes I must of got lucky. As far as being really drunk , I was drunk but still managed to go 9/18 in that round, though after my tizzy I went to bed. I always buy reference , for the simple reason I have no patients to wait for the better made ones. It's all good ! By the way Gator did say after I killed him like the second time there had to be a team hack which is what pissed me off. I know it wasn't pointed at me. I don't think I've ever even killed him before so I was pretty happy I did and then heard that I just said fuck it. By the way the thing about Teenagers was just a rib like you youngsters give the old man.

update : Hey maybe new technology has shrunk them down like everything else. I don't overclock the shit out of it any way. I bumped it a little and it handled it better then my old 6870 reference.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 25, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Just got my new "hax" today:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120620/IMG_0054.jpg
> I'll give'em a try right away and let y'all know what I  think(as of now I LOVE'EM)



I must say I really really love'em...I'm using them only for gaming atm and my eyes feel a lot more relaxed in the morning!I'm thinkin about gettin another pair for the office...
Definitely the best 99$(79+20shipping) spent on "hardware"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

I tried a pair of those from a friend, they seemed well made. But I couldn't take the yellow tint, it made some colors more vibrant, but light colors (white, light blues, etc.) seemed tinted by the glasses, and overall that bothered me too much to use them. I don't get eye strain often, so I'm not sure if they would have helped that, so I can't comment too much on that.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I tried a pair of those from a friend, they seemed well made. But I couldn't take the yellow tint, it made some colors more vibrant, but light colors (white, light blues, etc.) seemed tinted by the glasses, and overall that bothered me too much to use them. I don't get eye strain often, so I'm not sure if they would have helped that, so I can't comment too much on that.



Yellow tint in fact takes a couple of hours to get used to but after that all is normal again.I think I've seen a pair with no tint for designers/photoshoppers etc.
Maybe u don't use a computer that much so u don't get eyestrain but personally 8+hrs of office use and 2hrs at least gaming...was really hittin on my eyes
Anyway they work and I recommend them to anyone who use a computer for extended hrs...(they won't affect your K/D though!!!)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Yellow tint in fact takes a couple of hours to get used to but after that all is normal again.I think I've seen a pair with no tint for designers/photoshoppers etc.
> Maybe u don't use a computer that much so u don't get eyestrain but personally 8+hrs of office use and 2hrs at least gaming...was really hittin on my eyes
> Anyway they work and I recommend them to anyone who use a computer for extended hrs...(they won't affect your K/D though!!!)



I wore them one gaming session for I want to say about 8 hours, but I still noticed the tint, the friend that borrowed me them said he never noticed it, so must just be something specific to me (and I'm sure a few others). Though I basically live on the comp when I'm home, I'd say 6 hours a day minimum, I just only get eye strain randomly, though usually when I'm getting really tired, I'd say it happens maybe 2 times a year at most. I just suggest people to try them if they know someone with them, I would like to use them, but glad I didn't invest 100 or so for them simply because I can't take the tint, though if they make clear lenses that does interest me, but a discussion with a friend we kind of thought the yellow tint probably has something to do with the reduction of eye straight.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/306121_233164080121624_919697263_n.jpg



Did you even notice my icon and sig pic I had for a while? I thought you or nvIda would say something.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wore them one gaming session for I want to say about 8 hours, but I still noticed the tint, the friend that borrowed me them said he never noticed it, so must just be something specific to me (and I'm sure a few others). Though I basically live on the comp when I'm home, *I'd say 6 hours a day minimum, I just only get eye strain randomly, *though usually when I'm getting really tired, I'd say it happens maybe 2 times a year at most. I just suggest people to try them if they know someone with them, I would like to use them, but glad I didn't invest 100 or so for them simply because I can't take the tint, though if they make clear lenses that does interest me, but a discussion with a friend we kind of thought the yellow tint probably has something to do with the reduction of eye straight.



I use to feel the same couple of years ago ... but these last 3 yrs that i had intensive work with excel sheets etc has gotten worse.yellow tint has smth to do with reducing blue color who tires the eye or smth like that...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 25, 2012)

I just went on BF3stats and felt good about all 88 of my tags
But then I went on REAYTH's page
My finger started to hurt from scrolling


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I use to feel the same couple of years ago ... but these last 3 yrs that i had intensive work with excel sheets etc has gotten worse.yellow tint has smth to do with reducing blue color who tires the eye or smth like that...



Yeah working with boring spread sheets all day and white pages with lines, that would probably do it. I use my computer for fun, so my stints are surfing/gaming/watching videos. Also I would probably not care so much about yellow tint with something like excel, it's just work and boring looking, I care about gaming and watching videos as I want it to look as good as possible and colors being off just bothers me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Whats up guys, Had a long weekend. Drank way to much on saturday and embarrassed my wife so I am gonna hold off drinking for a while LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Whats up guys, Had a long weekend. Drank way to much on saturday and embarrassed my wife so I am gonna hold off drinking for a while LOL



My wife doesnt even care anymore. When I start drinking she watches me like Jane Goodall.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My wife doesnt even care anymore. When I start drinking she watches me like Jane Goodall.



I was kinda loud and interuptive I admit but I should have quit after 6-8


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was kinda loud and interuptive I admit but I should have quit after 6-8



You haven't been married as long as me. She will just accept your an ass or leave you. Takes time. 

Anyway any news on the last two expansions?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You haven't been married as long as me. She will just accept your an ass or leave you. Takes time.
> 
> Anyway any news on the last two expansions?



Well she almost did the "leave you" part HAHA I told her I would take a break from drinking for a while. I guess 6 years is not enough time to start setting ways


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well she almost did the "leave you" part HAHA I told her I would take a break from drinking for a while. I guess 6 years is not enough time to start setting ways



Nope. Gotta make it past 7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. Gotta make it past 7.



HAHA I feel quite good at 6 so I think if she lets me drink again (publicly) then I will make that my limit


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 25, 2012)

I find it helps the Wife be more forgiving after a good airing out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAHA I feel quite good at 6 so I think if she lets me drink again (publicly) then I will make that my limit



I think he meant 7 years but sounds like a plan, dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think he meant 7 years but sounds like a plan, dude.



Ahh I see now. Well I have 2 weeks from college so I will be on more! Also my work is planning on going to 4/10 day shifts so I will have fridays off YAY


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah the same reason I took a break from TS after Friday ! As far as the wife Mailman is right, if they have been 
around after 10 tears they know the deal. Been with mine for 27 years. Though I can still piss her off. Like when 
she is watching something and I think I have something clever to say She never thinks it is as funny as I do
Though she has to be nice for a week or 2. I just put all the parts I was saving to build a 3rd gamer in her machine because
she fucked it up. Not like I really needed another. I just like playing 3 way LANS on COD 4 and some of the other LAN games.
She will have to let us use hers if the time arises. Fucking thought I fried another MB for awhile too, but I just needed to reset
the CMOS.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2012)

Well in less than a month I am getting married for the first time at age 42...
I really enjoy my "let's get happy and play games" (BF3 righ now) and will find it hard to stop


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well in less than a month I am getting married for the first time at age 42...
> I really enjoy my "let's get happy and play games" (BF3 righ now) and will find it hard to stop



thats why i have a gamer girlfriend i may well marry in the next few years. for our 6 month anniversary she got me diablo III collectors edition, so she knows what she's in for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mussels said:


> thats why i have a gamer girlfriend i may well marry in the next few years. for our 6 month anniversary she got me diablo III collectors edition, so she knows what she's in for.



6 months and you are talking about marriage? I hope you are joking. I have had indigestion that's lasted longer then that.


----------



## kg4icg (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 6 months and you are talking about marriage? I hope you are joking. I have had indigestion that's lasted longer then that.





He is 42. He isn't getting any younger.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

kg4icg said:


> He is 42. He isn't getting any younger.



Mussels isn't 42. That's who I quoted.


----------



## kg4icg (Jun 26, 2012)

My bad. I will crawl off somewhere and shoot someone.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2012)

Nah you gotta live with them for awhile and such first so you both know what to expect from the marriage. Getting married would pretty much change nothing in my relationship except her last name and health insurance eligibility.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nah you gotta live with them for awhile and such first so you both know what to expect from the marriage. Getting married would pretty much change nothing in my relationship except her last name and health insurance eligibility.



Says the newlywed.

Tick, tock, tick, tock.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2012)

First of all, I am only engaged. 

Secondly, after six years (and four living together) I think I can say that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> First of all, I am only engaged.
> 
> Secondly, after six years (and four living together) I think I can say that.



You will see. I lived with mine for longer then you. Everything SEEMED the same at first......then the clock started ticking. Three kids later I just sit on my couch and pray for a meteorite to take my life.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

Maybe it's the morphine, but this conversation is stupid, and off topic!




No more BF3 for me for a few weeks. And ya know, I don't miss it....yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Maybe it's the morphine, but this converastion is stupid, and off topic!



Its the morphine. Go back to bed and let your healing factor finish bonding with the animantium.

No ones playing BF3 right now anyway. They are all looking for crossbow parts in Dayz.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No ones playing BF3 right now anyway. They are all looking for crossbow parts in Dayz.





I guess Close Quarters was a failure for the TPU players, overall?  I'm glad I got to play it bit, but those maps are more frustrating than anything else.

OMG i type very slowly now. Maybe a nap is in order...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I guess Close Quarters was a failure for the TPU players, overall?  I'm glad I got to play it bit, but those maps are more frustrating than anything else.
> 
> OMG i type very slowly now. Maybe a nap is in order...



I was gonna buy it this week. But since no one is playing it I'm in no rush.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You will see. I lived with mine for longer then you. Everything SEEMED the same at first......then the clock started ticking. Three kids later I just sit on my couch and pray for a meteorite to take my life.



Not really sure I follow based on my impression of your family life as it stands right now--seems to me that they generally "leave you alone" in your office there. 

And no kids here, man. In fact, I think I am getting snipped soon.

Heh I have a funny mental image of Dave nodding off on the dope.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not really sure I follow based on my impression of your family life as it stands right now--seems to me that they generally "leave you alone" in your office there.
> 
> And no kids here, man. In fact, I think I am getting snipped soon.
> 
> Heh I have a funny mental image of Dave nodding off on the dope.



Skipping kids is a mistake, IMHO. I have 4, after all.



And yeah, after getting my arm cut off, and bones replaced with metal, I'm feel pretty peachy. I was given this card to keep in my wallet for going through airports, that says I have metal in my shoulder and stuff......that was NOT something I expected. Doc says I may not be able to fly anywhere without it. Heck, I cannot fly anywhere WITH it, without a plane ticket!

And yeah, my judgement might be a bit impaired right now.

And yeah, I'm repeating myself a bit.

ANd yeah, it ain't gonna stop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Skipping kids is a mistake, IMHO. I have 4, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he install an animantium mouse button finger?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did he install an animantium mouse button finger?



Yes. He said it'd match well with my BALLS OF STEEL!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nah you gotta live with them for awhile and such first so you both know what to expect from the marriage. Getting married would pretty much change nothing in my relationship except her last name and health insurance eligibility.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> First of all, I am only engaged.
> 
> Secondly, after six years (and four living together) I think I can say that.



You will be in for an awakening.  Those broads change after you marry them, it doesn't have anything to do with anything rational, it's an estrogen driven thing.  Hell, I staeted dating mine in '92, moved in in '96, married her in '00.  I thought the exact same thing you do.  Boy, how the worm turns.  I don't know any male who hasn't fallen for this line of thought.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I don't know any male who hasn't fallen for this line of thought.



I didn't?



I'm a bit crazy though, so don't mind me.


Move without rhythym, and you won't attract the worm!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You will be in for an awakening.  Those broads change after you marry them, it doesn't have anything to do with anything rational, it's an estrogen driven thing.  Hell, I staeted dating mine in '92, moved in in '96, married her in '00.  I thought the exact same thing you do.  Boy, how the worm turns.  I don't know any male who hasn't fallen for this line of thought.



Exactly. 

Its like the stanger that promises you candy......if you just get into the van.




cadaveca said:


> Skipping kids is a mistake, IMHO. I have 4, after all.



I have three kids and I agree with ya. Don't skip the kids Wrigleyvillain. Life is pointless without them. You just don't know that yet.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Move without rhythym, and you won't attract the worm!



Muad'dib!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Muad'dib!



Nah, FatBoy Slim, but yes, perhaps on arrakis the same is true. 

I suggested this exact song to Ufgy for this BF3 vid:


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OMG i type very slowly now. Maybe a nap is in order...



Maybe , but your spelling is a hellva lot better


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 26, 2012)

> Hi guys.
> I created a BF3 -EU- platoon. So we Europe people can play at some decent times.
> And: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...W5iSnVQak85a3c









Funny.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have three kids and I agree with ya. Don't skip the kids Wrigleyvillain. Life is pointless without them. You just don't know that yet.



Grandkid's are an even a bigger deal ! 
Not as much work and don't cost as much. 
But I agree, kids are fun. I have a son though 
who is like Wrig and doesn't want any. I think if
that is how you feel, then you are probably right to 
not have them. Why go thru life feeling like you did something
to make every one else happy, especially when the burden falls on you 
not them. Anyone who has kids has to admit at times they are a burden
whether or not we like to admit it. But at the same time they make up for 
it because you have new hunting/fishing/gaming watching football partners.
I wouldn't trade my kids or grandkids for anything, but man it isn't always fun, 
and it still can get quite spendy. Just an oldman's opinion


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Anyone who has kids has to admit at times they are a burden
> whether or not we like to admit it.



Not _at times_..ALL THE TIME. Kinda like Crazy's raging at BF3 and heit detection...it never stops. 

I remember being a new parent with my first, and not wanting to hold the teeny tiny fragile baby.

Now that baby is 11, and kicking my ass in video games.



boise49ers said:


> Maybe , but your spelling is a hellva lot better



That is because I am typing far slower than before, and my keyboard doesn't toss it's cookies from the blazing fast speed of my fingers!  I so very much need a really good mechanical keyboard.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ordered my 680 today!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ordered my 680 today!



Is it pink?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm guessing it's more lemon chiffon, or robin's egg blue.  Pink may carry too much of a labia inference, and we know he doesn't like those.  Oh my!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120626/fyc.png
> 
> Funny.



You must have not seen the shit that happened about 150 pages back were some jackoff deleted all the names and stuff


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120626/fyc.png
> 
> Funny.



Yeah man thats pointless. We had something cool like that and some ass did the same thing. Sorry man its just the world we live in.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> skipping kids is a mistake, imho. I have 4, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nurse more morphine!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 26, 2012)

without kids, i'd have noone to share my Humble bundle games and Diablo 3 with.  That and making my lil girl a gamer is always a plus.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ordered my 680 today!



Nice ! How much money bag's ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 27, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nice ! How much money bag's ?



The total was $629 all said an done. $519 for the GPU 69.99 for the new ram I got and 29.99 for more Corsair fans.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 27, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> The total was $629 all said an done. $519 for the GPU 69.99 for the new ram I got and 29.99 for more Corsair fans.



Should be cookin with Crisco now ! I checked that model out. Bumps the GBPS up about 6. 
You'll be able to OC the crap out of it. I didn't bump mine by much and get 214 gb/s. I got 
the woman's Computer going today and to my surprise it play's BFBC2 with out hiccup on 
medium. May play BF3 , not gonna bother trying. Athlon 64X2 2.8, 3 gigs of DDR2 and a 
GTS 8800. Surprised it played BFBC2 so well. That was online too.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 27, 2012)

How well can this lappy handle BF3? It's the last one they have so I gotta be quick to nab it..

Intel 2nd Generation Core i7 2630QM 2GHz(Turbo 2.9GHz)
4GB DDR3  
750GB SATA
Nvidia GT 540M 2GB
$669.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 27, 2012)

Check this out at notebookcheck:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-540M.41715.0.html


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 27, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> How well can this lappy handle BF3? It's the last one they have so I gotta be quick to nab it..
> 
> Intel 2nd Generation Core i7 2630QM 2GHz(Turbo 2.9GHz)
> 4GB DDR3
> ...



My laptop has those specs and runs BF3 like a champ.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 27, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> My laptop has those specs and runs BF3 like a champ.



Is the i7 a quad core cpu or a dual core with HT?

Wait after some research its a quad with HT? DAYYUM I MUST BUYY IT


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 27, 2012)

What model is it you're looking at?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/u8y9Y.jpg



LOL photoshop fail


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL photoshop fail



I like it ! BF3 brought to you by Costco :  )


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL photoshop fail



Hipster


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 28, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Is the i7 a quad core cpu or a dual core with HT?
> 
> Wait after some research its a quad with HT? DAYYUM I MUST BUYY IT
> 
> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/sort-of-want-face.jpg



i7-xxxxQM = quad core/mobile, i7-xxxxM = dual core/mobile


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 28, 2012)

Premium Double XP For A Week!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Honestly I couldn't afford it.....






However Diablo 3 pissed me off big time.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Premium Double XP For A Week!



Yeah I'm taking off that whole week. I always take the week of the 4th off. 
I won't be playing much because I got plans , 
but at least I'll get X2 points when I do.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 29, 2012)

Have a good holiday...


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Have a good holiday...


Thanks you too !




TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I couldn't afford it.....
> 
> However Diablo 3 pissed me off big time.



Glad to see aboard MM !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I couldn't afford it.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120628/Untitled300.jpg
> 
> However Diablo 3 pissed me off big time.



Thank god! I will def be on tonight (I hope!) saturday night is a def and my sister will probably be on as well so no fucked up comments which you guys will probably do anyways.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank god! I will def be on tonight (I hope!) saturday night is a def and my sister will probably be on as well so no fucked up comments which you guys will probably do anyways.



Its never intentional man. Not from me anyway.......what she wearing tonight?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its never intentional man. Not from me anyway.......what she wearing tonight?



Probably blue jeans and a BTBAM shirt


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its never intentional man. Not from me anyway.......*what she wearing tonight?*



HAhAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Probably blue jeans and a BTBAM shirt



Nice. Mental image established.....


I KID U! Shes always welcome man!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank god! I will def be on tonight (I hope!) saturday night is a def and my sister will probably be on as well so no fucked up comments which you guys will probably do anyways.



Hey come on man I had it cranked one night and my grand daughter were right there listening to all that crazy shit. Boy's are nasty everyone knows that. Of course everyone in my family including the wife and daughter have sewer mouths and every one teases so 
the grandkids of course think that's normal, which so do I. Funny you get kids that come through the school and have never been teased and it'll take them a full year to figure outI'm a huge tease and totally full of shit I scare the living crap out of them for awhile. Usually their friends who are a little more adjusted to public education have to clue them in.  JR. High is when a lot make the transformation from Home school to Public school.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey come on man I had it cranked one night and my grand daughter were right there listening to all that crazy shit. Boy's are nasty everyone knows that. Of course everyone
> in my family including the wife and daughter have sewer mouths and every one teases so
> the grandkids of course think that's normal, which so do I. Funny you get kids that come through the school and have never been teased and it'll take them a full year to figure outI'm a huge tease and totally full of shit I scare the living crap out of them for awhile. Usually their friend who are a little more adjusted to public education have to clue them in.



If I know kids are listen I back WAY off. I wear headphones on TS just so mine do not hear the madness. They have thier whole lives to grow up. They don't need to "learn" ANYTHING from the internet.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I couldn't afford it.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120628/Untitled300.jpg
> 
> However Diablo 3 pissed me off big time.



Ha, you got it!

Guess I might be up for some contorller-BF3 again!


Have you tried it yet? What do you think of the new maps and modes?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha, you got it!
> 
> Guess I might be up for some contorller-BF3 again!
> 
> ...



Scrapyard looks AWESOME. Feels like Quake kinda. However I did take a hit to FPS with the new maps. Dunno why. Other then that it makes the game feel new again. Its like a different game all together.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Scrapyard looks AWESOME. Feels like Quake kinda. However I did take a hit to FPS with the new maps. Dunno why. Other then that it makes the game feel new again. Its like a different game all together.



I do too man, I had to reduce down to medium with no MSAA and 16AF. That was the first thing I noticed with CQ but I am guessing its due with the destruction 2.0


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm I don't always monitor framerate but think I haven't seen any performance difference and you would think the opposite would be true and it would run better.

Yeah it is like a different game altogether except I "know" the weapons and gear.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm I don't always monitor framerate but think I haven't seen any performance difference and you would think the opposite would be true and it would run better.Yeah it is like a different game altogether except I "know" the weapons and gear.



Yep a lot faster paced. I love Conquest Domination and how fast you can Cap flags. You can at least cap it before dieing 
usually, but they recap quick which means a lot more points running back and forth. I did noticed when I did actually have 
a TS squad it is a huge advantage over running around not knowing where your team is. Staying together with a Defib guy is Great.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep a lot faster paced. I love Conquest Domination and how fast you can Cap flags. You can at least cap it before dieing
> usually, but they recap quick which means a lot more points running back and forth. I did noticed when I did actually have
> a TS squad it is a huge advantage over running around not knowing where your team is. Staying together with a Defib guy is Great.



Unread medic squad ftw!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> Unread medic squad ftw!


Maybe I'm stupid, oh wait yes I'm stupid, what does that mean ?
Glad I don't claim to be brilliant so many expectations. I also notice the ones 
that make that claim are pretty fucking dumb


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 30, 2012)

This is one of the best battlefield videos I've ever seen!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> This is one of the best battlefield videos I've ever seen!



Wow explosion addicted ! He could of got ten times the kills just shooting or stabbing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave why are you not in TS? This is not TS without u


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dave why are you not in TS? This is not TS without u



Hey Brandon and Dave and MM and Gunny and Ducky why you not on BF3 ? This is a BF 3 clubhouse thread right ? 
Me and Phenom have been waiting for hours. Now I had to let the grand daughter play Spore on my account. Poor 
Phenom got his new GTX 680 and no TPU'ers. Slap yourselves. No not that thing your face


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to bed. I don't wanna be playing with a controller today.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm going to bed. I don't wanna be playing with a controller today.


OK ! You have an excuse ! That and you're ugly 
Tell Rachel we miss her , and her giggles and her man Let her game for yuh ! Can't be any worse 
Than that old Idaho Drunk Mother fucker . Whats his name? Alex or something ?Oop's that's me !
Hey Dave I can't play mt game so I'm key board crazy. Send us a picture of you and the family. If you are 
black chopper paranoid we will understand. I'd just like to see the main man. I did this during BFBC 2 and 
MM called it a gay moment , but I'm convince he just hasn't came out yet. Shit for that matter Phenom, 
Ed, all the homey's lets see who we are talking to on TS. The guy's from BFBC 2 don't bother I seen your ugly mugs.
You can tell my account has been takin over. BORED and waiting.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 30, 2012)

Too many rolling...smilies...getting sea...sick.

In better news, I fixed my artifacting GPU with duct tape.

Putting on a backplate and the screwdriver slipped and hit, but did not fully detach, one miniscule resistor (or something). So I taped the focker down. 

I can't even blame the booze anymore! I was seriously bummed for awhile and still can't quite believe it works again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> This is one of the best battlefield videos I've ever seen!



I remember when that song was popular.....Damn Bonnie Tyler.



boise49ers said:


> Hey Brandon and Dave and MM and Gunny and Ducky why you not on BF3 ? This is a BF 3 clubhouse thread right ?
> Me and Phenom have been waiting for hours. Now I had to let the grand daughter play Spore on my account. Poor
> Phenom got his new GTX 680 and no TPU'ers. Slap yourselves. No not that thing your face



My wife's friend discovered torrents this week and decided to download the Internet. I spent 6 hours last night removing 836 viruses. Why didn't I just format? Because it was her work computer and all her programs and lesson plans were on there.......with no backup.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2012)

We were playing last night but everyone left early (around 9) but I was in TS until 2AM with ducky playing counter strike source.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I remember when that song was popular.....Damn Bonnie Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's friend discovered torrents this week and decided to download the Internet. I spent 6 hours last night removing 836 viruses. Why didn't I just format? Because it was her work computer and all her programs and lesson plans were on there.......with no backup.



Yeah just spent a day last week doing that with my wifes. 
I put in a better Hard Drive, GPU and clean OS though. Not fun 
when it isn't a build for gaming. Though the 8800 GTS I 
put in it runs everything I tried. Didn't DL BF3 though. I
may just for shits and giggle and see what it does.



brandonwh64 said:


> We were playing last night but everyone left early (around 9) but I was in TS until 2AM with ducky playing counter strike source.


Yeah I dropped by , but like you said everyone was gone except you 2. I couldn't get on 
a server last night any way. Ended up just letting my Grand Daughter play Spore. She loves it.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 1, 2012)

So the wife talks me into going and looking at this huge Couch yesterday. 
Were just going to look. Yeah Now the rest of my weekend is being spent 
clearing out what furniture we have in the Living Room and hauling the 
old stuff split up between my kids in town. Oh Plus I need to shampoo the
living room today in prep for the new 141" monstrosity being delivered at 
10 a.m. tomorrow. It is pretty cool with a reliners at either end and seat 
5 people with cup holders in 2 spots. $1500 when all said and done though.
Of course she uses the old line, It'll be perfect for Football season. 
Yeah were just gonna go look at gaming laptops when this is paid off


----------



## helloWorld (Jul 2, 2012)

This may be old, but have you seen these videos? The first one on the page is absolutely amazing.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> and decided to download the Internet.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 2, 2012)

Come visit me in the Pen ! I'm gonna kill my wife. Geez does it never end
Ok I want to know why the Arma game is so much better you have all left ? 
If it is that good, stay off this thread you Treasonist bastards
Double XP points in 2 hrs you fuck's ! Oh not only that MM just spent 
$50 and you all left. I'm mad for him and me. Pricks !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

We aren't playing Arma (well we are, but we are just using it for the mod). If I'm in a mood for BF3 I wouldn't find DayZ as a replacement for BF3. Both use guns and have other players, but DayZ is more survivalist and not as fast paced, more cautious. 

And yep, double XP week, I just had to re-dl BF3 since I wiped my OS, I might hop on for a few min here, not sure yet though.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So the wife talks me into going and looking at this huge Couch yesterday.
> Were just going to look. Yeah Now the rest of my weekend is being spent
> clearing out what furniture we have in the Living Room and hauling the
> old stuff split up between my kids in town. Oh Plus I need to shampoo the
> ...



Sounds like you and the wife got yourselves a Home Theater Set ,Nice cup holders for holding them beers when playing BF3......You lucky guy you.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jul 2, 2012)

I spent the entire bonus of Q2 2012 on a new rig. Jumped to Intel/nvidia from phenom2 x4 and 4870x2.

I have to insert the second 670 and do some tweaks to the system. Be right back.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone up for playing some bf3 with sleep deprived kevin in about 30 mins?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 2, 2012)

FYI, for those who don't know, Origin can see an "old" BF3 install if it's possible for you to save it so you don't have to re-download. Just put it in "Origin Games" folder on new install and in Origin the button under BF3 will change from "ready to download" to "ready to install".


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 3, 2012)

Planning on being on quite a bit this week since work has died down and I get some time off. Should be good times with the double XP thing going on.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 3, 2012)

had some awesome games with my buddies and the DAO-12 with a slug.... what a fun gun! Two 64 player games where i came first... that never happens to me. 

DAO-12 + slug + extended mag + holo scope = death to all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I was going to play with you guys, but Origin/BF3 is deciding to be a pain in the ass... I played BF3 like an hour ago just fine, but I went to join up with you guys and when I hit join it pops up and says joining. A loading bar pops up loading hte game, that loading bar goes away.... then thats it. It just sits at joining forever and no bf3 icon appears in my taskbar. Checking processes there's a bf3.exe running, but since it's not in my taskbar I can't get to it to play in any games. Tried the beta version of Origin, Origin run as admin, BF3 as admin, clearing browsing data, Repairing BF3 install. Getting ready to just wipe Origin and see if that does anything, and if not wipe BF3 :/

**EDIT**
Origin Re-install fixed it :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just played a TON of BF3 with Erocker, Dave, Reayth, Brandon and Nvidia. Havent played this long in a while. CQ/64/1500 was a riot! Even Death and Haru were in there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 3, 2012)

I almost joined but was just playing like crap last night and 64 CQ did not seem to be the remedy. Who knows though now kinda wish I had tried.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 3, 2012)

It crazy how many people were glitching on OP 925 last night, and the admin on the server did nothing about it. :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> It crazy how many people were glitching on OP 925 last night, and the admin on the server did nothing about it. :shadedshu



Yeah but Reayth got 24 stabs the next round. All is well in the universe.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah but Reayth got 24 stabs the next round. All is well in the universe.



I made sure everyone got a smoke last night..... LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

M5K seems stupid good.... I was looking at it, same RPM as the P90 but half the clip size. then I tried it out, doesn't seem to have much bullet deviation, laser + extended clips and I think it will be a real winner from CQC and mid-range.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> M5K seems stupid good.... I was looking at it, same RPM as the P90 but half the clip size. then I tried it out, doesn't seem to have much bullet deviation, laser + extended clips and I think it will be a real winner from CQC and mid-range.



Honestly it should have a crap ton of bullet deviation.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Honestly it should have a crap ton of bullet deviation.



It should, but thats vidya games for ya. Like I said, they got the same rate of fire. But judging by bullet size and clip size, I'm assuming the M5K has a slower round (which is should) combined with the smaller clip, it probably hits a bit harder than the P90 per bullet and has (or at least seemed like it to me) a bit less deviation. I'll test more once I get the extended clip, but so far my accuracy for it is higher than my other guns (and I was playing on Kharg, not some CQC map).

I remember in BC2 the pp2000 had the 2nd fastest fire rate in the game, I loved that gun. Now the thing is piss slow. Just all in the name of balance.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone have any issues with the game crashing on startup? Was just working fine and now anytime the game launces to put me into a server I get a window that says Battlefield 3 Has stopped working. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2012)

No I have issues with it crashing about 20 minutes in-due to this damn heat. Too much for my already-hot GTX 480. Running my rig at stock now, which I guess I shoulda done earlier, but that'll only shave a few degrees off the temp in-case, probably.

IDK man it could be any number of things. Gonna just have to trial-and-error troubleshoot. Lots of factors in this particular equation...


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 4, 2012)

Just find it odd that I went from playing a game, to leaving, to BF3 crashing every time I goto open it now hah. Ill see if I cant figure it out.

Edit: Figured it out, stupid Virtu MVP crap thanks for the help though!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2012)

I didn't really help you but you're welcome


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 4, 2012)

has anyone NOT had issues with bf3? (Serious question)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

haha I got banned from a server earlier for swearing in the chat box and 2 guys were said keep it clean! and I said yeah ill just tell the guys in game to stop saying "I am getting my shit pushed in here." then I got kicked haha.

I love how this is an M rated game and theres servers that ban people for swearing when the guys in the damn game curse like fucking sailers. It makes no sense. Its hilarious to me.



Yo_Wattup said:


> has anyone NOT had issues with bf3? (Serious question)



Not a single one really other then a few kicks from wierd stuff, but i don't flag it as being horrible and tout it all over the forums like its a world problem like a lot of people seem to do.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> has anyone NOT had issues with bf3? (Serious question)



couldn't play BF3 for a good month because of the stupid TM in the registry


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> has anyone NOT had issues with bf3? (Serious question)



Should of played the beta. There were a ton of glitches and some were so bad it was hillarious. Still, it's deffinitely not perfect, neither was BFBC2 or BF2, 2142 etc. BF2 for example took quite some time before they nailed it down. Most of the glitches come from the server/network. Getting millions upon millions of bytes over a network to work perfectly in synchronization is basically impossible. Compensate for one thing and something else goes off. Either way, they'll continue to make improvements and things will get better and better, little by little.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Should of played the beta. There were a ton of glitches and some were so bad it was hillarious. Still, it's deffinitely not perfect, neither was BFBC2 or BF2, 2142 etc. BF2 for example took quite some time before they nailed it down. Most of the glitches come from the server/network. Getting millions upon millions of bytes over a network to work perfectly in synchronization is basically impossible. Compensate for one thing and something else goes off. Either way, they'll continue to make improvements and things will get better and better, little by little.



My favorite part of the Beta was when Metro was super broken and the craters from the previous games were being overlayed on top of the current game session, causing you to randomly sink into the Earth and get stuck inbetween the 2 planes.  It was glorious...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Good games last night played a few rounds with Ufgy, then Phenom jumped in, and on our last round Idaho joined us and ran his ACB-90 across my facial region.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> has anyone NOT had issues with bf3? (Serious question)



I really haven't had any issues. But I run a stock system with very basic settings. My reliability/error rating is above most people on TPU because of this also. I might not be the fastest but I am one of the most stable.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> Most of the glitches come from the server/network.



A thousand times this. And then you add in other services and layers of code like Punkbuster and still-an-infant Origin plus Battlelog and it's a wonder it works as well as it does for most...for the most part.

And that's after the local machines and all their various configs and myriad software combos is taken out of the equation.

Happy Fourth to yous fellow Americans!


----------



## DOM (Jul 4, 2012)

Whos seen the PREMIUM come with a free game or shortcut ?

Vehicle Shortcut Bundle, Medal of Honor, Dead Space


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2012)

DOM said:


> Whos seen the PREMIUM come with a free game or shortcut ?
> 
> Vehicle Shortcut Bundle, Medal of Honor, Dead Space



Not me. I just bought it within the week also.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2012)

Bf3stats.com timing out for anyone else? Can bring up main page but no mas.


----------



## DOM (Jul 4, 2012)

i havent got it now im thinking of getting it but not sure what to get it with

only down fall my parent net is dead slow, trying to dl it on my laptop its going to be another 11hr @30% dsl FTW


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bf3stats.com timing out for anyone else? Can bring up main page but no mas.



Same as you for me.


----------



## DOM (Jul 4, 2012)

it loading for my slow net XD


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good games last night played a few rounds with Ufgy, then Phenom jumped in, and on our last round Idaho joined us and ran his ACB-90 across my facial region.



Yeah it was pretty fun, I'm sure Phenom was cuzzing me because I wasn't on TS though :  ) He was cuzzing me earlier because 
I was on Gunmaster. I'm trying to get that top 5 spot for the one assignment and keep falling short by like one spot
I spend a good portion of that round running around looking for Ammo though. We had mostly Engies and Assault. That is 
probably why I knifed you , out of Ammo. At one point I had no ammo for rifle pistol or smaw. Asking, and begging for ammo.
How'd you end up on the other team, did you get auto balanced?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm thanks guys tho wierd that DOM can load it. You can update your personal stats there, dude?


----------



## DOM (Jul 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm thanks guys tho wierd that DOM can load it. You can update your personal stats there, dude?



I haven't played in weeks so mines upto date lol but ill try and see if it updates

EDIT: it updates


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 4, 2012)

Is the Close quarters maps any good or is it like Operation Metro spamfest?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Is the Close quarters maps any good or is it like Operation Metro spamfest?



its like playing counter strike.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah it was pretty fun, I'm sure Phenom was cuzzing me because I wasn't on TS though :  ) He was cuzzing me earlier because
> I was on Gunmaster. I'm trying to get that top 5 spot for the one assignment and keep falling short by like one spot
> I spend a good portion of that round running around looking for Ammo though. We had mostly Engies and Assault. That is
> probably why I knifed you , out of Ammo. At one point I had no ammo for rifle pistol or smaw. Asking, and begging for ammo.
> How'd you end up on the other team, did you get auto balanced?



dude it wasn't because you were playing Gun Master and didnt cus you out. I just said get off that server it was hard core mode. I said hard care is fucking gay in the chat box and the admins were like keep the chat clean. I said okay ill tell the guys in game so stop cursing as well douche. and then they were like KEEP IT CLEAN. I said nah fuck you its an M game. Then i got banned lol!


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 4, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Is the Close quarters maps any good or is it like Operation Metro spamfest?



It totally depends on what you like. I like them, but I find myself drifting back towards the old 
Heavy Armor maps. In other words they get old fast. I'm looking forward to the next expansion 
over this is one. If you aren't prepared to buy the Premium package and like vehicles wait for Armored Kill.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> dude it wasn't because you were playing Gun Master and didnt cus you out. I just said get off that server it was hard core mode. I said hard care is fucking gay in the chat box and the admins were like keep the chat clean. I said okay ill tell the guys in game so stop cursing as well douche. and then they were like KEEP IT CLEAN. I said nah fuck you its an M game. Then i got banned lol!



I missed all that. I was to busy trying to stay alive. That is ok I got banned from a server earlier in the day for team killing by an a-hole who kept shining his Tach Light in my eyes. You blind me then ban me because I shoot you ?  
Bet you were cussing me last night though Just wasn't in TS mood. Long day and almost drowned my dogs at the river and spent 20 minutes looking for one that got washed down river. They got to far ahead of me and I didn't know there was a small falls right ahead and they jumped in and went over. Not a good experience. Had all the Grand kids with me and my oldest boy. Got them back safe, but then the Lab kept taking the boxer out in the swift current and he struggled. It is still to high. Wait a month it should drop low enough I can safely take them. It was a very stressful 20 minutes. Dropped my phone and half a pack of smokes in the drink. So after that BS I couldn't even have a cigarette


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> How'd you end up on the other team, did you get auto balanced?



I ended up switching since Ufgy was over there solo and we had them 5 capped I was getting bored. Then he leaves at 666 tickets left for our team, I just decided to play it out.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 5, 2012)

Man what a great day with the family. I have missed the last couple 4th of July by being in the Bay Area and Washington DC, but this out did them all. I have all these grandkids now and extended family. Went to the local state park and then the City park that over looks Boise where you can see 4 different cities fireworks with all of them. Great stuff I tell yuh ! My old ass has created quite the crowd that I really enjoy. Hope all you Fella's and your families enjoyed our countries birthday as much as this old man. Happy 4th ! I'm gonna even play a couple rounds tonight and then go work in triple digits tomorrow


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just logged into Battlelog and was looking at my weapons and noticed this


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just logged into Battlelog and was looking at my weapons and noticed this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120705/Capture008.jpg



You are better with the AKS-74u


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You are better with the AKS-74u



Oh I know that, I play large maps, the A-91 isn't good for longer distances. But you noticed the wrong thing, look at the kill numbers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I know that, I play large maps, the A-91 isn't good for longer distances. But you noticed the wrong thing, look at the kill numbers.



No i did notice it. You killed the same in less time with the AK then the A-91.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have been playing gunmaster more and more, I think that is my favorite mode but I would like to see dice add server side weapon changes to the lists of weapons also would like to see this mode spread over the other maps as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No i did notice it. You killed the same in less time with the AK then the A-91.



thank you captain obvious  I already knew that long ago. Theres a reason I stopped using the A-91...



brandonwh64 said:


> I have been playing gunmaster more and more, I think that is my favorite mode but I would like to see dice add server side weapon changes to the lists of weapons also would like to see this mode spread over the other maps as well.



I enjoy that mode too. It starts off a bit slower paced which is nice, and if you can get ahead quick you have a good advantage, that is till you hit the fucking sniper rifles (thats my crutch). I have been in first numerous times till I hot those then people catch me, pass me, and I never make it to the knife.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 6, 2012)

Being forced to play against aLB_sCH1ZZO resulted in my greatest grudge match so far 
(he took my tags twice, but I got him like 20+ times )
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/37028598/1/287315326/


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Being forced to play against aLB_sCH1ZZO resulted in my greatest grudge match so far
> (he took my tags twice, but I got him like 20+ times )
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/37028598/1/287315326/



Got me 20+ cause 90% of the time I wasn't a using a gun against you...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 6, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Got me 20+ cause 90% of the time I wasn't a using a gun against you...



True, but I'm still amazing and you still smell
I was on the edge of my seat turning round looking for you, running into walls and off ledges etc. etc.

edit: Holy shit my K/D IS SLOWLY NEARING 1


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2012)

...very slowly. It's tough to get it to move significantly once you get into the thousands of kills, of course.


----------



## happita (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello BF3 Clubhouse. Maybe someone can help answer a question/concern I have about this game. Does this game support Online Split-Screen mode....like COD: Black Ops does? The platform I have is a PS3. Someone said they would check for me, but I got to know by tomorrow morning. Any help is appreciated


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2012)

happita said:


> Hello BF3 Clubhouse. Maybe someone can help answer a question/concern I have about this game. Does this game support Online Split-Screen mode....like COD: Black Ops does? The platform I have is a PS3. Someone said they would check for me, but I got to know by tomorrow morning. Any help is appreciated



Online split screen? on PC no but for console I don't know we are mainly a PC BF3 clubhouse


----------



## happita (Jul 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Online split screen? on PC no but for console I don't know we are mainly a PC BF3 clubhouse



I understand that. I was just hoping that some of the guys here MIGHT have a console version and can confirm whether or not it is split-screen online capable. I


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 6, 2012)

happita said:


> I understand that. I was just hoping that some of the guys here MIGHT have a console version and can confirm whether or not it is split-screen online capable. I



Negative on either of the consoles. My boys have both and they are just like PC. 
They have less flags on Conquest and such, but no split screen like COD games. 
I don't think DICE has ever went that route. I may be wrong about that , 
but I can't think of one of their games that had it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah none of them have. I had Bad Company 1 for PS3 and it didn't. I know BC2 didn't and I've heard the same about BF3. Destruction + 2 screens would tax the shit out of a poor console.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2012)

^ No Thanks Button


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 6, 2012)

naw man its YOLOFISH


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Long day and almost drowned my dogs at the river and spent 20 minutes looking for one that got washed down river. They got to far ahead of me and I didn't know there was a small falls right ahead and they jumped in and went over. Not a good experience. Had all the Grand kids with me and my oldest boy. Got them back safe, but then the Lab kept taking the boxer out in the swift current and he struggled. It is still to high. Wait a month it should drop low enough I can safely take them. It was a very stressful 20 minutes. Dropped my phone and half a pack of smokes in the drink. So after that BS I couldn't even have a cigarette



Ohhhh dude that sucks!!! Have a drink for me! Ill have a drink for you, friend!

http://soundcloud.com/boyd-knight/the-dark-knight-addiction


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2012)

I fail to see what it has to do with homosexuality but I otherwise agree.

Though posting that image too borders on hypocrisy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This has to be the gayest post I have seen in a while.
> 
> http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy29/mongeese202/i-just-read-a-gay-post.jpg



agreed! 

Doesn't play BF3 with us, gets mad when we snipe or knife him, and then trolls our thread


LOL


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 6, 2012)

GameSpot - Battlefield 3: Armored Kill DLC Q&A



> _July 5, 2012 7:10AM PDT_
> By Jake Harris, GSUK Intern
> 
> *We caught up with Dice's Niklas Fegreaus to discuss the new vehicles, maps, modes and experiences that Armored Kill has to offer.*
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 6, 2012)

USA Today - 'Battlefield 3' adding 'Matches' feature



> By Brett Molina, USA TODAY
> Updated 35m ago
> 
> The first-person shooter _Battlefield 3_ will add custom Matches players can launch in competitive online multiplayer, studio DICE has revealed.
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 6, 2012)

I think we will all really enjoy Armored Kill !


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 6, 2012)

Edge -Is the FPS genre stagnating? We ask DICE



> July 03, 2012 at 3.27pmAuthor: Ben Maxwell
> 
> DICE general manager says too few studios are taking the need for technical innovation seriously.
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 6, 2012)

Armor Kill sounds bad ass!

Last night though the hackers in the jets ruined it for me for a bit!

And I do think the FPS genre is dying. Hacking has become way to damn popular, and the games seem more like hybrids of all the others put in to one.

Finally Custom Matches! took them long enough


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 6, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> agreed!
> Doesn't play BF3 with us, gets mad when we snipe or knife him, and then trolls our thread
> LOL



Uh oh did Orhan get an alias


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 6, 2012)

andrew might as well be the new orhan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> andrew might as well be the new orhan.



Hes your kin no?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes your kin no?



my kin? He is my cousin lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> my kin? He is my cousin lol



Well that explains a lot.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> andrew might as well be the new orhan.



Don't you ever say such things.  Where has Master Orhan been? He made things fun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> Don't you ever say such things.  Where has Master Orhan been? He made things fun.



I'm pretty sure his account got banned by EA for hacking.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> Don't you ever say such things.  Where has Master Orhan been? He made things fun.



Kind of miss him too haven't seen him in a while...
Guy doesn't talk much(only thing he says : NOOB RAGER) but he's one of a few who has got my tags frontally (twice...) 
When he's around the word "watch your back" takes a completely new meaning


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah he never says shit. Even after he stabs you in the face. Pretty quiet for a cocky-ass sociopathic troll. Most would at least scream "LOL" or something to rub it in further. I checked his page a few days ago and it said he was last seen "a week ago".

Speaking of front stabs this reminds me that I am officially sick-and-fucking-tired of not knowing how to do it while the enemy is facing me apparently. Every damn time I just swipe and/or just end up holding my knife out like a moron while I get capped up. And yesterday I even came face-to-face with a dude and got the first attack but of course I just swipe while this bag of dicks takes my tags!

So can someone enlighten me as to how the hell it's done? Mailman once said "REAYTH showed me the right angle once". Well for the love of Christ please share. Or should I look for videos or something?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah he never says shit. Even after he stabs you in the face. Pretty quiet for a cocky-ass sociopathic troll. Most would at least scream "LOL" or something to rub it in further. I checked his page a few days ago and it said he was last seen "a week ago".
> 
> Speaking of front stabs this reminds me that I am officially sick-and-fucking-tired of not knowing how to do it while the enemy is facing me apparently. Every damn time I just swipe and/or just end up holding my knife out like a moron while I get capped up. And yesterday I even came face-to-face with a dude and got the first attack but of course I just swipe while this bag of dicks takes my tags!
> 
> So can someone enlighten me as to how the hell it's done? Mailman once said "REAYTH showed me the right angle once". Well for the love of Christ please share. Or should I look for videos or something?



Three quarters to the left or three quarters to the right.


----------



## happita (Jul 7, 2012)

Finally got it for my PS3, this game absolutely rocks!! The bullet fire sounds extremely realistic from a distance, kind of like your in a Saving Private Ryan movie. Then when you fire your own weapon its like "WHOA"...realistic recoil with an amazing shooting sound depending on what gun I used. Fantastic. Only played Team Deathmatch so far, I'll have to get more familiar with the experience scheme and the accesories. I don't have any idea what half of them actually do, but I'll learn as I go along.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 7, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> GameSpot - Battlefield 3: Armored Kill DLC Q&A



I never played 1942. Is there a similar map size in bf2 to El Alamein???

Otherwise sounds awesome. Come on September!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2012)

I will remind everyone to keep your posts off of the subject of one another. No trolling, no nonsense posts, stay on topic. I'm getting tired of having to bring this up in this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I will remind everyone to keep your posts off of the subject of one another. No trolling, no nonsense posts, stay on topic. I'm getting tired of having to bring this up in this thread.
> 
> Thanks.



you beat me to it, i was wondering why the forum errored on me deleting those posts


----------



## Raw (Jul 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah he never says shit. Even after he stabs you in the face. Pretty quiet for a cocky-ass sociopathic troll. Most would at least scream "LOL" or something to rub it in further. I checked his page a few days ago and it said he was last seen "a week ago".
> 
> Speaking of front stabs this reminds me that I am officially sick-and-fucking-tired of not knowing how to do it while the enemy is facing me apparently. Every damn time I just swipe and/or just end up holding my knife out like a moron while I get capped up. And yesterday I even came face-to-face with a dude and got the first attack but of course I just swipe while this bag of dicks takes my tags!
> 
> So can someone enlighten me as to how the hell it's done? Mailman once said "REAYTH showed me the right angle once". Well for the love of Christ please share. Or should I look for videos or something?



Wriggley - try holding the mouse button down while stabbing...keep it depressed...works for me!!


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I will remind everyone to keep your posts off of the subject of one another. No trolling, no nonsense posts, stay on topic. I'm getting tired of having to bring this up in this thread.
> 
> Thanks.



I am sure you are. Doesn't help it is crazy long either


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> And I do think the FPS genre is dying. Hacking has become way to damn popular, and the games seem more like hybrids of all the others put in to one.



You are crazy. Every new COD that comes out breaks it's previous record, BC2 sold great BF3 sold way better, Premium has sold great (to give an idea, premium sold about as much as Max Payne an actual standalone game, and it's only $10 less, so it's made about the same amount of money). FPS and MMO's are the 2 genre's that have really gone up in sales numbers over the last few years.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah he never says shit. Even after he stabs you in the face. Pretty quiet for a cocky-ass sociopathic troll. Most would at least scream "LOL" or something to rub it in further.



You're thinking of the wrong guy, I quote him as saying "?". thats what he says in Say All if he stabs you, almost everytime. Then when I stab him I return with the samething, but maybe his hate for me is greater than others 



mastrdrver said:


> I never played 1942. Is there a similar map size in bf2 to El Alamein???



You get a thanks just for mentioning an epic map that most people here seem to have never played on.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 7, 2012)

Close Quarters changed the game too, and I didn't like it. Armoured Kill better change it back!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Close Quarters changed the game too, and I didn't like it. Armoured Kill better change it back!



I dont mind it. Its brought up my score per minute but other then that I'm not feeling it. I had way more fun the other night when we all went to Firestorm with you, Reayth, Phenom and Erocker. I felt more in "control" for a lack of a better word. Maybe I'm just getting older.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dont mind it. Its brought up my score per minute but other then that I'm not feeling it. I had way more fun the other night when we all went to Firestorm with you, Reayth, Phenom and Erocker. I felt more in "control" for a lack of a better word. Maybe I'm just getting older.



Well, I gotta give all you guys credit, because i tend to have fun with ya all, no matter what mode we are playing. But your commetn about control...could not be more accurate as to how I feel about it too. I feel like I should have the M249 or PKP, and just hold down the trigger the entire round.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Three quarters to the left or three quarters to the right.



Uh I am going to need you to elaborate...



Raw said:


> Wriggley - try holding the mouse button down while stabbing...keep it depressed...works for me!!



Well I am pretty sure it's when I end up doing that that it results in just holding the knife out in my hand like I'm on Iron Chef.

In other news, I can finally turn my PC back on at home and thus play. Eff everything about this heat lately.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 7, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> On topic, Idaho and I played some rounds I drove the tank and he did the lazer painting for me. It was awesome. I sniped another attack chopper in the air!



Yeah that was nicely done  I stayed up way to late though so I could get ranked up


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah that was nicely done  I stayed up way to late though so I could get ranked up



haha. im about to jump on here in a bit


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 7, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> haha. im about to jump on here in a bit


I have to work on my Jeep. Maybe later !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I have to work on my Jeep. Maybe later !



alright I have till 3 my time so.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you guys have a particular server you play on? Wouldnt mind joining up with some TPU guys


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wastedslayer said:


> Do you guys have a particular server you play on? Wouldnt mind joining up with some TPU guys



No not really. Just join the Teamspeak server in the evenings and we should be playing so.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 7, 2012)

Wastedslayer said:


> Do you guys have a particular server you play on? Wouldnt mind joining up with some TPU guys



No normal server, we usually meet up on Digibucc's TS, and then join together whatever looks good. SOmetimes that means we switch servers right away. 


Please do join us though!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright applied for the rejects installed TS and connected to the server so its all setup. Ill jump on later and see whose playing


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2012)

I want to make it known to some of you that if there is a member posting nonsense/trolling/etc. in a thread to use the report button. Don't bother responding to them. It makes my job harder, plus you might land in trouble as well. While I do appreciate some of you trying to do the right thing and letting them know how to behave, myself and the rest of the moderators would prefer you just reporting the post.

Thanks much.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I want to make it known to some of you that if there is a member posting nonsense/trolling/etc. in a thread to use the report button. Don't bother responding to them. It makes my job harder, plus you might land in trouble as well. While I do appreciate some of you trying to do the right thing and letting them know how to behave, myself and the rest of the moderators would prefer you just reporting the post.
> 
> Thanks much.



You have been busy erocker  I notice a few posts disappeared along with a member.
Sorry if we caused you problems. I'll try and stay on topic as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I want to make it known to some of you that if there is a member posting nonsense/trolling/etc. in a thread to use the report button. Don't bother responding to them. It makes my job harder, plus you might land in trouble as well. While I do appreciate some of you trying to do the right thing and letting them know how to behave, myself and the rest of the moderators would prefer you just reporting the post.
> 
> Thanks much.



You got it boss man.  I just hate to report people but the message is loud and clear.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2012)

Heh, I like the top left corner too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wishing they changed up Stingers in some way or made the Air game a little bit different. I find myself (if there are excellent pilots on the other team), just completely playing the ground game and not ever looking in the skies because there just isn't anything you can do unless you also are an excellent pilot. Stinger lock onto an Apache, flare, lock on again, flare, lock on again, under the radar. Jet can't usually even get a lock unless I bump the DPI up and try to track them as they fly by. But if I do lock and fire it's flared and now they are too far to lock onto again and they most likely just fly off the map to reset the flares cooldown.

Watching them fly around up there, it just almost feels like we aren't playing the same game. Would be nice to see infantry at least be able to hit them sometimes, only Stinger kills I get are either against bad Littlebird Pilots or Bad Transport Pilots (people who don't know that under the radar is too good). And only reason I get them is because they can't double flare like an Apache and they aren't wise enough to use under the radar.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 8, 2012)

Double-flare? Apache's can deploy them more often, then?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Double-flare? Apache's can deploy them more often, then?



Pilot and Gunner both have flares, or can. I use to run Jav's all the time as an engineer since laser painting was great. But now that Tanks can smoke back to back javelin's, seems almost everyone has stopped using them and started using RPG's. So Heli's don't need to run ECM as much since Jav's aren't much of a threat anymore. So most of the time the pilot and gunner seem to both run flares.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 8, 2012)

Well immediately after reading this I managed a Stinger double kill on an Apache. Think I may have caught them right after they had blown em.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well immediately after reading this I managed a Stinger double kill on an Apache. Think I may have caught them right after they had blown em.



Even if they did, when you start locking on if they drop down close to the ground you can't lock on at all. But odds are it was just 2 people flying around vs 2 guys that know each other and alternate flares. Sometimes I do get Apache kills on groups like that, either nose gunner doesn't run flares, or they both use them at the sametime. It makes me happy to get the 2 kills, but since they are usually not so great taking them out of the air impacts the game very little. But now you need to try and use those stingers on jets, thats even better


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/0BwKL.jpg
> 
> Heh, I like the top left corner too.



Imagine if they combined the environment of Metro 2033 with Battlefield. A whole bunch of subway tunnels with creepy places and such. Radioactive areas where you would take damage for staying too long without a HAZMAT suit on. The lighting etc. People would definitely stick with squads when going down the tunnels. ^_^


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 8, 2012)

That sounds like a mod we would already have were there tools released.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jul 8, 2012)

First few moments were great then it got boring. but i thought this was funny

[yt]SBButlRsxTI&feature=relmfu[/yt]


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2012)

Im not into gaming as much as i was before for my own good so i can focus on my education but i will still game. So instead of blowing cash on a desktop im gonna buy a new lappy. This should be pretty much max everygame..?

I5 2450m, 8GB DDR3, 750GB HDD, and a 2GB GT640M. Sounds decent?..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

That should be more than enough, as far as maxing every game, it matters what you considering maxing. That might do it, but I'd bet on a lot of titles having frap drops, the Min framerate is always the most important, not the max.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 8, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That should be more than enough, as far as maxing every game, it matters what you considering maxing. That might do it, but I'd bet on a lot of titles having frap drops, the Min framerate is always the most important, not the max.



youll get like 30fps average on low with that GT640.

I would get this if you want to do any sort of gaming on a laptop

MSI G Series GT700NC-008US Notebook Intel Core i7 ...


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 8, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Im not into gaming as much as i was before for my own good so i can focus on my education but i will still game. So instead of blowing cash on a desktop im gonna buy a new lappy. This should be pretty much max everygame..?
> 
> I5 2450m, 8GB DDR3, 750GB HDD, and a 2GB GT640M. Sounds decent?..



Do you happen to have a link to specific model or are those rough specs that you are looking for? It looks like it could certainly handle BF3 on low based on its benchmarks but you would have to take the resolution into account as well. I'm assuming you are going to be playing some BF3 since you are posting it in the clubhouse after all 



nvidiaintelftw said:


> youll get like 30fps average on low with that GT640.
> 
> I would get this if you want to do any sort of gaming on a laptop
> 
> MSI G Series GT700NC-008US Notebook Intel Core i7 ...



It looks like his average FPS would be significant better than 30 at least from the benchmarks available on notebookcheck it appears on low he would be in the 47 fps range on average.

Also that MSI is beautiful if you can afford to spend that much but im guessing the price of it would be a far cry from the specs he is looking at and while this Asus is probably significantly more expensive as well I think it is more of a middle ground between the two.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+...=1218621250769&skuId=5176239&st=g75&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 8, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Do you happen to have a link to specific model or are those rough specs that you are looking for? It looks like it could certainly handle BF3 on low based on its benchmarks but you would have to take the resolution into account as well. I'm assuming you are going to be playing some BF3 since you are posting it in the clubhouse after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah itll play it at low at 30fps average, but then the minimum is going to be quite a bit below that.

EDIT: Show me where you are setting that he would get 47fps. I could be wrong but i think the GT640 is just a rebranded 540m.

NVM, checked and the 640 as 384 cuda cores and the 540m only has 96.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2012)

Its a 15.6 lappy so 1366x768. I was thinking that i could of atleast got 50-60fps on low.
Specs of the card

NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M	Kepler	384	625	625	900	128	11

Heres a link. http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-640M.71579.0.html
Seems it should be able to play all games nicely at med/high or even max. I honestly dont use AA so so i think it should be fine.

Im on my phone atm so i cant do much. And today i leave hawaii back to good ol sydney


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Its a 15.6 lappy so 1366x768. I was thinking that i could of atleast got 50-60fps on low.
> Specs of the card
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M	Kepler	384	625	625	900	128	11
> ...



@hawaii and on tpu


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 8, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Its a 15.6 lappy so 1366x768. I was thinking that i could of atleast got 50-60fps on low.
> Specs of the card
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M	Kepler	384	625	625	900	128	11
> ...



High or Max  Not sure what benchmarks your looking at but they dont seem to be the same ones as the rest of us lol


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2012)

DOM said:


> @hawaii and on tpu



Yes im packing and getting ready to leave very soon! XD it was an amazing 2 weeks well spent


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 8, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> High or Max  Not sure what benchmarks your looking at but they dont seem to be the same ones as the rest of us lol



Usually when these websites do a gpu test max is 1920x1080 with like 16xAA. Im going to be playing at 1360x768 with no AA. Big dif in perf


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 8, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Im not into gaming as much as i was before for my own good so i can focus on my education but i will still game. So instead of blowing cash on a desktop im gonna buy a new lappy. This should be pretty much max everygame..?
> 
> I5 2450m, 8GB DDR3, 750GB HDD, and a 2GB GT640M. Sounds decent?..


 
Yeah , but expect Ultra setting to be playable. 
Maybe medium, which looks really good too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 8, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah , but expect Ultra setting to be playable.
> Maybe medium, which looks really good too.



unplayable I hope you mean.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 8, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> unplayable I hope you mean.



No I meant "Don't expect" I just looked that up. It will struggle even at Medium I'd think with Multiplayer and the larger maps. 
The GT650 with DDR5 is the route to go if you want to play BF3 MP at anything higher then low, like McPhenom said.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 8, 2012)

Going to have to break out my g75 and its 660m to see what it does at 1920x 1080


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 8, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> No I meant "Don't expect" I just looked that up. It will struggle even at Medium I'd think with Multiplayer and the larger maps.
> The GT650 with DDR5 is the route to go if you want to play BF3 MP at anything higher then low, like *McPhenom* said.









Im not a mcdonalds meal hahah!


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 8, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-GQE0GdIr0VE/TkXtZI3NKEI/AAAAAAAAAYo/7U7HDqW8uK4/s1600/Mcd_Mcdouble.jpg
> 
> Im not a mcdonalds meal hahah!



Damn you are like an English Teacher, Typo


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 9, 2012)

had some good games with Dave and Mailman tonight! I love driving the M1 Abram so much fun, I can snipe anything out of the air with them with the main gun. And the guided missiles are awesome too! Any helicopter goes down right away when you hit one haha.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 9, 2012)

BattleLog - Unique in-game content – Soldier Upgrade for Premium players



> By: trydling  Posted: 2 hours ago
> 
> We’re happy to announce that a new range of soldier upgrades are now available to Premium members’.
> For Premium players, this means that you will receive two new Camos (One per faction), as well as new assignments.
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> had some good games with Dave and Mailman tonight! I love driving the M1 Abram so much fun, I can snipe anything out of the air with them with the main gun. And the guided missiles are awesome too! Any helicopter goes down right away when you hit one haha.



Yeah playing with you guys was fun despite my .50 KDR at the end. I just had bad luck most of the round. A Kill Assist 96 from a grenade on a guy who then RPG'd me to death right before getting killed himself is a prime example.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah playing with you guys was fun despite my .50 KDR at the end. I just had bad luck most of the round. A Kill Assist 96 from a grenade on a guy who then RPG'd me to death right before getting killed himself is a prime example.



Getting a Kill Assist 100 on Gun Master makes me rage.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 10, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> BattleLog - Unique in-game content – Soldier Upgrade for Premium players



20 kills with AT mines?!

Great! Now there are going to be mines all over the place. I'll spend more time spotting the ground then actually trying to watch out for enemies.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2012)

well digibuc is still chillin in teamspeak. This is like the 4th day i think.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 10, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> 20 kills with AT mines?!
> 
> Great! Now there are going to be mines all over the place. I'll spend more time spotting the ground then actually trying to watch out for enemies.



I hear there are 1000 set at A  Oh wait that's claymore's


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I hear there are 1000 set at A  Oh wait that's claymore's



yeah theres thousands.......all over A. He put one down, got another, and then put down another.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 10, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah theres thousands.......all over A. He put one down, got another, and then put down another.


I love that Series ! The Noob is my favorite. He always reminds me of Brandon when has a few to many under his belt. 
Speaking of I haven't gamed with him in awhile. I know he got in a little trouble awhile back. Are you still grounded Brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I love that Series ! The Noob is my favorite. He always reminds me of Brandon when has a few to many under his belt.
> Speaking of I haven't gamed with him in awhile. I know he got in a little trouble awhile back. Are you still grounded Brandon



LOL I am on as we speak

WTF is this shit!!



> July 4 Special:
> Buy Premium,
> Get a Bonus
> LIMITED TIME: When you purchase Battlefield 3 Premium, get Medal of Honor, Dead Space or the Battlefield 3 Vehicle Shortcut Bundle at no added cost. Own all five Battlefield 3 expansions and get more now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think that when noob does the trolololol thing in the jeep and jihads the tank when he screams BAIL BAIL BAIL!!!! sounds like Dave when he screams BAIL when hes getting shot down in a Heli.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 10, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I think that when noob does the trolololol thing in the jeep and jihads the tank when he screams BAIL BAIL BAIL!!!! sounds like Dave when he screams BAIL when hes getting shot down in a Heli.



Yeah nobody screams like Dave ! Rachel needs 
to get a Taser so he doesn't wake up the kids. 
Bet his ass would really scream then  
Why U Tase me ? I love U longtime


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 10, 2012)

Had some fun tonight. Started out OK, but my last round sucked shit which meant, 
dude work in 4 hrs. so quit drinking and go to bed ! Got a medal I didn't even know 
was coming up, but didn't match my stats. Don't know if was a glitch or what. I'll take
the 10,000 points though. I think it was my 4th Engie Service star. That isn't usually 
10,000 is it ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

Had a good night too idaho! LAst night I remeber me, trip, alex, and phenom trying to chase you down at D and you vanished like a ninja! I am surprised that you lived through us raining down bullets on you! 

That first map I went 25 and 10 with just the 443 silenced using my autofire button LOL.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 10, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Matches feature is now live on Battlelog! To read up on what it is, check out this post on the blog "


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Had a good night too idaho! LAst night I remeber me, trip, alex, and phenom trying to chase you down at D and you vanished like a ninja! I am surprised that you lived through us raining down bullets on you!
> 
> That first map I went 25 and 10 with just the 443 silenced using my autofire button LOL.



hacker!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hacker!



LOL thats what dave screams when I am using it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL thats what dave screams when I am using it.



no he screams penis!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

I know dave had been fighting with mics so I have been looking for him one of these

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IT9P3G/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 10, 2012)

haha I'm alive!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scrizz said:


> haha I'm alive!!!



were have you been?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 11, 2012)

Being a SF Giant's fan I have to say last night's 
Allstar game was one for the books. It was a Giant
butt whoopin on the AL.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 11, 2012)

just got the new dlc this past weekend
hadnt played in some time beforoe this new dlc
just got 1st mvp since i started playing again !

still lost the game but


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 11, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> just got the new dlc this past weekend
> hadnt played in some time beforoe this new dlc
> just got 1st mvp since i started playing again !
> 
> ...



Nice , welcome back !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen G8tor? I miss my lil' drug dealer.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2012)

What the hell does that mean?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What the hell does that mean?



It means he probably got mauled by midgets that were on crack?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2012)

So I didn't just score a new connection?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So I didn't just score a new connection?



Unless you can mail drugs then no but if you know of a mexican caravan that does midnight runs then thats a different story...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2012)

There is probably a Mexican cartel across the street from my house but I digress...

Oh, yeah, uh BF3!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What the hell does that mean?



G8tor is a pharmacist. Just wondering where hes been. Needed him on my squad a few times last week.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> G8tor is a pharmacist. Just wondering where hes been. Needed him on my squad a few times last week.



Uh, considering he was on last night, the real question is where were you?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2012)

He was on with us last night, but I know you reserve Wednesday nights for plucking your eyebrows.

*And Idaho:*

I have always wondered
why you use the return
key in a lot of your posts so
they look like this, instead
of the first line of this post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Uh, considering he was on last night, the real question is where were you?



Drinking. I have "people" in town.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Drinking. I have "people" in town.



Irish mob?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Irish mob?



They drink like an Irish mob 

Anyway we gotta stay on topic. So talk smack but include something BF3 related.

Does anyone know when the next content drop is?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They drink like an Irish mob



On my birthday I think I found my new favorite beer. I need to drink and play BF3 again. My wife is planning a trip to her aunts again soon so if you remember what it was like with her away..... BE PREPARED FOR ROUND TWO!

BF3 + Beer + no wife + TS = EPIC GOOD TIME!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2012)

For those who wonder about WC, last night it was has hot as I ever remember it being in my house, you could have trained Luke Skywalker in my crotch.  Anyhow, here's the temps for my session with Phenom, Dave and G8tor.  Read 'em and weep.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine are around 58 deg with an air cooler on a moderate oced 2600K :/


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

So I am very used to fast paced sniping on BC2 ala Enigma. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blp_ol4nvDg

In BF3 they have sort of ruined that. You have to use steady scope, which takes a moment. Fine.. I can live with that.

My problem is I can't find anywhere to bind the steady scope key. I've been using Shift (which is also my run key) but then I can't crouch (CTRL) and steady scope at teh same time (my pinky isn't my thumb).

The only acceptable button I can find to use for this without completely throwing my game off is my spot button (which I bind to E). The problem is.. when you hold down spot, you get the communication rose. This doesn't allow you to fire. Has anyone found a way to seperate these commands so I can use spot and steady scope at the same time? That is the only way I am going to be able to enjoy sniping again =(


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

As posted in your other thread




brandonwh64 said:


> I dont see how jumping air headshots should be in the game in the first place. a sniper is some one who recons a area and takes patient and well aimed shots not jumps around like tigger from winnie the pooh and randomly takes shots.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> For those who wonder about WC, last night it was has hot as I ever remember it being in my house



I still had to dump my OC to shave off a few degrees in the case or BF3 would eventually crash, at least last week when it was 100+ for days in a row. Though I also have a super hot stock cooled GTX 480. But, yeah, I would be really hurting with air cooling on my CPU as well.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> So I am very used to fast paced sniping on BC2 ala Enigma. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blp_ol4nvDg
> 
> In BF3 they have sort of ruined that. You have to use steady scope, which takes a moment. Fine.. I can live with that.
> 
> ...



You can change the  crouch option from button down to depress button, that way you tap the control key to crouch, then tap again to stand up.  It would take some getting used to, but would solve your dilemma.



brandonwh64 said:


> Mine are around 58 deg with an air cooler on a moderate oced 2600K :/



So they are higher than mine!!!


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You can change the  crouch option from button down to depress button, that way you tap the control key to crouch, then tap again to stand up.  It would take some getting used to, but would solve your dilemma.



Yeah.. I went through this and it really doesn't work the way I want it to.  I'm used to using crouch as an evasion tactic as much as anything else.  I like ducking at the last second before I go for a kill shot =P  My playstyle makes this very difficult to play toggle.. I play untoggled zoom as well.

My buddy insisted this would solve my issue but I couldn't enjoy playing with toggled crouch =(

Thx for the suggestion tho..


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't play that way, either, and also use untoggled zoom.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Recon class is for homos.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Recon class is for homos.



Then you should feel right at home as a Recon in BF3, eh?


Oh, by the way, WWBF3JD?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Then you should feel right at home as a Recon in BF3, eh?
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, WWBF3JD?



We should all feel at home playing Recon. We are all Homo sapiens.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Then you should feel right at home as a Recon in BF3, eh?
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, WWBF3JD?



ZZZZZiiiiiing.  Seriously tho, did you watch the Enigma video?  That is more in line with how I want to play Recon.. I don't like prone.. I don't like standing on high ground and sniping until I get spotted.. I like AWP/Deagle running thru a team quick scoping and head shotting with my sidearm.  If I were prone dup on a hill somewhere I'd be using spacebar as my steady scope.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> ZZZZZiiiiiing.  Seriously tho, did you watch the Enigma video?  That is more in line with how I want to play Recon.. I don't like prone.. I don't like standing on high ground and sniping until I get spotted.. I like AWP/Deagle running thru a team quick scoping and head shotting with my sidearm.  If I were prone dup on a hill somewhere I'd be using spacebar as my steady scope.



Still Recon contributes nothing to the team.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Still Recon contributes nothing to the team.



If used the right way it does.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

In BC2 They certainly do.  Blow up tanks with C4, holds positions better by long distance clearing of incoming targets, and THEY ARE l33T H4X0ZTZRZz.  

Seriously tho, I have a lot of fun playing that playstyle.  And when I am 63-10 and leading my team in points I am pretty sure it contributes =P


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

BTW I just started playing BF3 this week, and so far I am sorta on the fence and a little annoyed at this whole Recon process.  I am actually complaining that they are "forcing" me to play Recon in the camping, I just sit here proned doing nothing useful for my team kind of way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> In BC2 They certainly do.  Blow up tanks with C4, holds positions better by long distance clearing of incoming targets, and THEY ARE l33T H4X0ZTZRZz.
> 
> Seriously tho, I have a lot of fun playing that playstyle.  And when I am 63-10 and leading my team in points I am pretty sure it contributes =P



This aint BC2 son.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

If used as recon such as mav spotting for squads is great.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This aint BC2 son.



I noticed.. it is slightly disappointing in that sense =P  I am a big fan of the aggressive recon experience, I think playing normal style recon is borrrrrrrrring as all hell.  I've been just playing assault in the meantime since it's so difficult to play recon the way I want.

So anyway.. has anyone found a fix for the Comm Rose removal from spotting? =D


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> I noticed.. it is slightly disappointing in that sense =P  I am a big fan of the aggressive recon experience, I think playing normal style recon is borrrrrrrrring as all hell.  I've been just playing assault in the meantime since it's so difficult to play recon the way I want.
> 
> So anyway.. has anyone found a fix for the Comm Rose removal from spotting? =D



You want a challenge? Play the Engineer. Also I like you. You can come over and f@#k my sister........why don't you come on TS? Someone plays nightly man. When we squad up on TS we own.



brandonwh64 said:


> If used as recon such as mav spotting for squads is great.



Crap.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

I hopped on Engineer last night for a the sole purpose of tank destruction and I have to say.. taking 4 rockets to blow up a fucking tank is pathetic.  I have some unlocking to do apparently?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> I hopped on Engineer last night for a the sole purpose of tank destruction and I have to say.. taking 4 rockets to blow up a fucking tank is pathetic.  I have some unlocking to do apparently?



Sweet spots man. Base of the turrent and the ass. Two rockets without reactive armor.......OR a jav. Mines work wonders also.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sweet spots man. Base of the turrent and the ass. Two rockets without reactive armor.......OR a jav. Mines work wonders also.



Yeah I have some work to do as far as learning the game.  I spent the majority of my time trying to get this comm/spot thing settled.  I guess I am going to avoid recon until it happens.  I'll assume there is a BF3 TPU Teamspeak?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes.

ts21.gamservers.com:9207

Not an official TPU server, really, but it's just TPU'ers usually. We could always use a few more players, please do join us!!


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes.
> 
> ts21.gamservers.com:9207
> 
> Not an official TPU server, really, but it's just TPU'ers usually. We could always use a few more players, please do join us!!



I'll only play with you if you upgrade to the 670 so your fps are better!

No really tho.. how can you guys play these games at like 60 fps?  I gave up on FPS for years because of my CRT monitor dying.. bought a 19" widescreen LCD.. couldn't play FPS games without cringing.

Got a 120 hz... playing FPS again


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> I'll only play with you if you upgrade to the 670 so your fps are better!
> 
> No really tho.. how can you guys play these games at like 60 fps?  I gave up on FPS for years because of my CRT monitor dying.. bought a 19" widescreen LCD.. couldn't play FPS games without cringing.
> 
> Got a 120 hz... playing FPS again



Myself and others that frequent the TS have noticed that BF3 really does seem to be FPS-sensitive when it comes to accuracy. I actually play best now with three cards, and v-sync enabled.

But then, I'm not a guy that wins based on kills...I'm much more focused on team-based bonuses like heals, revives, and capturing points, beucase really, I kinda suck.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

oh I see, there's an x3 next to that 6950.. haha.

As a diehard, really picky long time FPS gamer... You have to turn off Vsync.  It will absolutely ruin your ability to aim.  Turn it off, and see how fast your mouse responds to your input.  With it on.. your mouse should feel like you're moving through mud.  With it off, you should feel MUCH faster (altho probably some tearing).  If you have the ability to upgrade to 120 hz do it IMMEDIATELY... esp with the tri card setup, you will have 120 hz constantly and .. well, and you will pwn newbs 

You'd be surprised how HUGE of a difference having correct hardware makes you better at aiming on shooters.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm also just realizing you're running 3x IPS Dells which I'm sure is gorgeous =P  I also guarantee you'd play significantly better at a legit refresh rate.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

How come every time I get into a conversation with someone here I realize they spend way more money on their computer than I do? 

Either way maybe I'll hop in TS tonight and blow up some fools with you guys =P


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> How come every time I get into a conversation with someone here I realize they spend way more money on their computer than I do?
> 
> Either way maybe I'll hop in TS tonight and blow up some fools with you guys =P



I know this is a club house but please stop double and triple posting. use the edit button if you need to add more details.

Thanks


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know this is a club house but please stop double and triple posting. use the edit button if you need to add more details.
> 
> Thanks



Remember that one time I did that?   My bad bud.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> Remember that one time I did that?   My bad bud.



The reason I wanted to let you know is that we do enough around the clubhouse already that has gotten us shut down before so we don't need more riff raff LOL


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The reason I wanted to let you know is that we do enough around the clubhouse already that has gotten us shut down before so we don't need more riff raff LOL



That's quite alright.  I am precisely that kind of riff raff that shuts things down. ... So BF3?  Pretty fun right?  Anyone able to disable Comm Rose yet? (<-- back on Topic, booya)


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> How come every time I get into a conversation with someone here I realize they spend way more money on their computer than I do?
> 
> Either way maybe I'll hop in TS tonight and blow up some fools with you guys =P



I did not pay for most of my rig, so don't get the wrong idea about that one!

But yeah, my PCs are a bit..well..overkill?  3 cards, three monitors, and some BF3 sounds good right? 





Such silly purchases...


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I did not pay for most of my rig, so don't get the wrong idea about that one!
> 
> But yeah, my PCs are a bit..well..overkill?  3 cards, three monitors, and some BF3 sounds good right?
> 
> ...



I see absolutely nothing wrong with it.  Whole point of playin video games is to enjoy em, if that helps you enjoy em then good 

However, I think you would be good to attempt the 120 hz thing.. I'm not sure if you ever played shooters back in the CRT days (most likely you have).. the difference is huge.  At least turn off vsync and tell me that your mouse feels MUCH more responsive.  If you cant' sense that increase in mouse responsiveness then maybe 120 hz doesn't matter and you should stick to healing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> oh I see, there's an x3 next to that 6950.. haha.
> 
> As a diehard, really picky long time FPS gamer... You have to turn off Vsync.  It will absolutely ruin your ability to aim.  Turn it off, and see how fast your mouse responds to your input.  With it on.. your mouse should feel like you're moving through mud.  With it off, you should feel MUCH faster (altho probably some tearing).  If you have the ability to upgrade to 120 hz do it IMMEDIATELY... esp with the tri card setup, you will have 120 hz constantly and .. well, and you will pwn newbs
> 
> You'd be surprised how HUGE of a difference having correct hardware makes you better at aiming on shooters.



I dunno man. I do pretty good with my system and its not even as nice as yours.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno man. I do pretty good with my system and its not even as nice as yours.



It's like the exact same as mine except the 560>670 

I don't doubt that you do well.  I only doubt that you wouldn't do better if you were playing at 100+ frames!

Doubt that you would not do better had not you had not your.. monitor..? 

Seriously though.. the difference between 60frames and 120frames is.. the difference between 30 frames and 60 frames.  If that makes sense =P


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> He was on with us last night, but I know you reserve Wednesday nights for plucking your eyebrows.
> 
> *And Idaho:*
> 
> ...



Not sure just habit from the old days I guess with less resoultion. 
Is 
this 
better 




cmaxvt said:


> I'm also just realizing you're running 3x IPS Dells which I'm sure is gorgeous =P  I also guarantee you'd play significantly better at a legit refresh rate.


Not to take away from your knowledge at all, but caDaveca is a tester for TPU ! His is the man with the answers. Just so yuh know. I have been thinking hard about going to 120 htz, but have to get my summer Vacation out of the way before I can start saving for more toy's. A nice long line just for you Alex
Take it back just did some pricing. I'm not good enough at any game to justify that kind of money ! My LG says it is running at 75HZ so I'll stick with that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the shorter lines personally. It really fucks with me when I type like a 5 - 6 sentence paragraph and it looks massive in the message box, so I space it and start a new paragraph. Then I post it and it's like 2 lines long and I have what looks like a bunch of tiny paragraphs.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 13, 2012)

heh, silly cat.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

Gah what fail...I let Kevin beat me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> heh, silly cat.
> http://i.imgur.com/gduYR.jpg



Cats good, look on his face is priceless, but what got me is that peeking horse blanket in the background, just enough of it's face showing to make me think of.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Not sure just habit from the old days I guess with less resoultion.
> Is
> this
> better
> ...



Haha I know he is.  I was just yankin his chain.  I do, however, think that playing at 60 FPS is a travesty.. but it really depends on how sensitive you are to that stuff.  Personally, I can't stand it... especially vsync, it just makes it impossible to aim.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 13, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> I noticed.. it is slightly disappointing in that sense =P  I am a big fan of the aggressive recon experience, I think playing normal style recon is borrrrrrrrring as all hell.  I've been just playing assault in the meantime since it's so difficult to play recon the way I want.
> 
> So anyway.. has anyone found a fix for the Comm Rose removal from spotting? =D



I mapped mine to the "interact/use" button.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I mapped mine to the "interact/use" button.



That's interesting.  Mine is R.. it hasn't made you jump into a vehicle or something at some point? heh.  I can try that.. spot would be so perfect tho.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I mapped mine to the "interact/use" button.



Does he mean the old bug where you can't properly/fully remap spot/commorose? If so, there is a fix (checkbox) for it in the settings utility from Realmware, IIRC. Or perhaps this was finally fixed by patch too I am not sure.

That one was a bitch at first for me; had to use Autokey to switch them.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Does he mean the old bug where you can't properly/fully remap spot/commorose? If so, there is a fix (checkbox) for it the settings utility from Realmware, IIRC. Or perhaps this was finally fixed by patch too I am not sure.
> 
> That one was a bitch at first for me; had to use Autokey to switch them.



Nah not that issue.  That is fixed in the BF3 config editor.

My issue is I want to bind my "Steady Scope" to my "Spot" key but if I hold it down it brings up the Comm Rose.  Because I am so picky about my button selection.. I can't find a comfortable button for Steady Scope aside from Spot.. and I want them bound without the comm rose popping up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh I see. Yeah I don't like that commorose just "pops up" either but not for that particular reason.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup.. pretty obnoxious.  If I could disable comm rose and just have my spot be my steady scope I'd stop complaining and pwn newbs with my SV98 again =P


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 13, 2012)

Any Aussie's in here that would like to add me, I need more players to game with that actually have a brain they can use and I know Tpu is feeled with smart mofo's, sick of playing with random dumbarse's  and now that I just bought premium, I'm a lot more into the game now

Origin Username - Lionheart8311


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> heh, silly cat.
> http://i.imgur.com/gduYR.jpg



To much time on your hands there buddy ? ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> Yup.. pretty obnoxious.  If I could disable comm rose and just have my spot be my steady scope I'd stop complaining and pwn newbs with my SV98 again =P



I remember this thread and BC2 thread being filled with so many screaming for that feature to come back  Now I see people wishing it didn't exist (I'm in the same boat with you, it's too clunky and I said that many times when people were wanting it back).


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I remember this thread and BC2 thread being filled with so many screaming for that feature to come back  Now I see people wishing it didn't exist (I'm in the same boat with you, it's too clunky and I said that many times when people were wanting it back).



Hey I've got no quams with the commo rose.  I just don't like that it's bound to the spot key, that is a huge issue.  If people want a commo rose fine, I just don't want it popping up when I am trying to use that button for something else =P


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2012)

I see the OP is back were it belongs  MM while your at it, add the new DLCs for premium and the upcoming ones. ALSO while your at it can you please put yours and reyths wonderful art work back. The OP looks crappy without it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> Hey I've got no quams with the commo rose.  I just don't like that it's bound to the spot key, that is a huge issue.  If people want a commo rose fine, I just don't want it popping up when I am trying to use that button for something else =P



My point is more, do you ever use it, or see a need to use it?


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My point is more, do you ever use it, or see a need to use it?



Absooooolutely not.  But if people whined and cried about it, they must have use for it right?  I simply have no use for it personally =P


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Any Aussie's in here that would like to add me, I need more players to game with that actually have a brain they can use and I know Tpu is feeled with smart mofo's, sick of playing with random dumbarse's  and now that I just bought premium, I'm a lot more into the game now
> 
> Origin Username - Lionheart8311




Add Nuurve. I usually play 24/7 damavand since I like to snipe


----------



## rampage (Jul 14, 2012)

Lionheart8311

i have sent you a add request - my bf3 name is john_1182

anyone else from aus feel free to add me


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 14, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> Absooooolutely not.  But if people whined and cried about it, they must have use for it right?  I simply have no use for it personally =P


How you liking that 670 ? I think it is the best purchase I've every made on a card. 
Of course it cost more than any card I have bought too.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 14, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Add Nuurve. I usually play 24/7 damavand since I like to snipe





rampage said:


> Lionheart8311
> 
> i have sent you a add request - my bf3 name is john_1182
> 
> anyone else from aus feel free to add me



Thanks for the friend requests


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 14, 2012)

I am not at my computer right now but my origin/battlelog name is Yo_Wattup. Feel free to add me.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> How you liking that 670 ? I think it is the best purchase I've every made on a card.
> Of course it cost more than any card I have bought too.



I couldn't ahve said it better myself.  this gigabyte is the quiestest, coolest running, most powerful thing i've ever put in my computer... blew my mind.  best purchase ever.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 14, 2012)

I am generally a "play the game how you like and are successful" type who doesn't bitch about certain weapons in certain scenarios and such...expect when it comes to being totally selfish and contributing greatly to us losing the match. On Kharg just now there was this Support on my squad camped near the RU spawn with C4 on the ground just laying prone behind an 18-wheeler waiting for a tank or jeep to pass. Meanwhile we have absolutely zero control points. The rest of my team wasn't worth a crap either but I couldn't help but troll him the (short) rest of the round by spawning on him and blowing his C4 with grenades and RPGs. He conveniently kept dropping ammo for more C4 as well. 

I tried asking in both main and squad chat to "go cap a damn flag please" and no response. Save that crap for when there are not 5 red diamonds above the minimap!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 14, 2012)

After taking a lose for joining Wrigley in a game, I move to another server. I enjoyed my time there as we pushed the enemy team off the map and settled in for a well earned victory. I was flying the gunship when suddenly, during one of my very very rare quality runs, I get autobalanced to the other team with 12 tickets left. WTF?!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2012)

better make a BF4 clubhouse







Its obviously fake, but


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Why would it be fake? You don't think there will be a BF4? I don't think the series is done here, just that BF4 will probably at earliest be Holiday 2013, but most likely Spring 2014.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why would it be fake? You don't think there will be a BF4? I don't think the series is done here, just that BF4 will probably at earliest be Holiday 2013, but most likely Spring 2014.



I know its probably coming but not for a long time. 2143 and BC3 are probably coming before it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2012)

No, not fake. Expect BF4 sometime in 2013. EA is taking a page out of the CoD book. How awesome. 

Serisously though, why wouldn't they? There's lots of money to be made, EA is a business that likes to make money.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, not fake. Expect BF4 sometime in 2013. EA is taking a page out of the CoD book. How awesome.
> 
> Serisously though, why wouldn't they? There's lots of money to be made, EA is a business that likes to make money.



The cod book is havinng a new title.every 1 year, not every 2 years. And I only say 2 years becausethats what you guess. With the last bf3 dlc coming that year I think 2014 is more likely. Either way that's double cods time to release titles so I don't se the big deal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 14, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> After taking a lose for joining Wrigley in a game, I move to another server.



Aw wasn't my fault. Thanks for the join, tho...


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably won't see you fellers tonight, unless it's really late.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Probably won't see you fellers tonight, unless it's really late.
> 
> http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/p...cott72081100695/3930460-man-feeding-horse.jpg



Like a BOSS.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 15, 2012)

I have MLB free this week, so I'll be getting on later. 
Giant's home games start late.

Just played a couple rounds to get the  LSAT with Ducky. Haven't used C4 much, but on 
Conquest Domination after my tutorial from Phenom what a blast literally. I'm gonna have 
to use that more often when I'm getting my ass handed to me by rifle fire. Thanks Death 
for a good round, Even though at the end we got hacked. Up 20 kills and they won any way.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been having a lot of fun playing recon, lately, something I thought I'd never say.  I have yet to use a scope, so that probably has something to do with it, rolling with the M417, foregrip, holo sight, and laser.  It's a pretty deadly assault style recon setup.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 15, 2012)

Was just banned from this server...for "suspected aimbot/hacking"












Guess they couldn't get over getting beat by dude with a controller....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I found you can hip fire those semi auto Recon guns pretty effectively too.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I've been having a lot of fun playing recon, lately, something I thought I'd never say.  I have yet to use a scope, so that probably has something to do with it, rolling with the M417, foregrip, holo sight, and laser.  It's a pretty deadly assault style recon setup.



the m417 is OP

all these new guns m417 and mtar are crazy op and i see a nerf coming for them lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Probably won't see you fellers tonight, unless it's really late.
> 
> http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/p...cott72081100695/3930460-man-feeding-horse.jpg



It's not safe to go alone, take this.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 16, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> the m417 is OP
> 
> all these new guns m417 and mtar are crazy op and i see a nerf coming for them lol



the M417 really isn't that OP. its a god damn sniper rifle! it should only take 1-3 hits to kill someone.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 16, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> the m417 is OP
> 
> all these new guns m417 and mtar are crazy op and i see a nerf coming for them lol



Have you actually used the mtar? It reloads so slow you have to plan 3 rounds ahead to keep from getting caught with your thumbs up your ass.


----------



## wiak (Jul 16, 2012)

when i doubt, camp in the toilet


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 16, 2012)

Cinema Blend - Battlefield 4 Beta Outed?



> published: 2012-07-15 16:30:30
> 
> It looks like DICE is already working on a proper sequel to Battlefield 3. The Origin listing for Medal of Honor: Warfighter mentions Battlefield 4 in passing.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 16, 2012)

So right after I was done playing with you guys yesterday, I unlocked two things on the SV98, the 4x scope and the straight pull bolt.  Thissssssss is what I've been waiting for.  Immediately went like 25-2 on Metro.  That is the god mode I wanted to play with =P


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

cmaxvt said:


> So right after I was done playing with you guys yesterday, I unlocked two things on the SV98, the 4x scope and the straight pull bolt.  Thissssssss is what I've been waiting for.  Immediately went like 25-2 on Metro.  That is the god mode I wanted to play with =P



Metro? Play Firestorm if you can pull of 25-2 without armor, air or camping THEN Ill be impressed.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Was just banned from this server...for "suspected aimbot/hacking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was in there with him.  Waaaaaay too funny, your buddy got banned too.

@TheMailMan, that may be true, but I doubt I'd be 4x scope SV98 sniping on a map like that   I'm more of a closed quarters guy myself anyway, we'll see.  I have only just started playing this game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

*INSIDE DICE: BUILDING OUR BIGGEST BATTLEFIELD MAP EVER*











Spoiler






> DICE Designer Inge Jøran Holberg tells the story of how we created Bandar Desert, the biggest map in Battlefield history. He also provides some playing tips for surviving in this harsh environment once the Armored Kill expansion pack appears in September.
> 
> Hi everyone. My name is Inge Jøran Holberg, and I’m one of the Designers here at DICE. When Battlefield 3 had just been released [in October 2011], me and the other Designers were approached by the Operations team Producer Björn Johnsson. He wanted to know if we had any ideas for “Xpack 3”, the third expansion pack for Battlefield 3 that would follow up the infantry focused Close Quarters. Me and my colleagues had already discussed how cool it would be to re-create Atacama Desert and Arica Harbor from Battlefield: Bad Company 2 in the ever improving Frostbite 2 engine. Even if I was the designer of those maps and would love to see them get the Frostbite 2 treatment, I figured they would really only classify as medium sized maps in Battlefield 3 and I was certain there were still loyal Battlefield fans whose needs we hadn’t met yet – those who loved to play on the very biggest of maps in Battlefield 1942 and Battlefield 2 [such as El Alamein and Fushe Pass].
> 
> ...






Source


----------



## n0tiert (Jul 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> *INSIDE DICE: BUILDING OUR BIGGEST BATTLEFIELD MAP EVER*
> http://web-vassets.ea.com/Assets/Resources/www/ea.com/Image/BandarDesert01.jpg
> http://web-vassets.ea.com/Assets/Resources/www/ea.com/Image/BandarDesert02.jpg
> 
> ...



woooohooooo AC130 kicks butts 
i hope u can fly this plane


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2012)

No you can not.

Which sounded at first that it sucked balls but then I realized was probably the best decision.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No you can not.
> 
> Which sounded at first that it sucked balls but then I realized was probably the best decision.



No it wasnt. I needed a jihad C-130 filled with mines and C4.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2012)

I rest my case.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I rest my case.



Your lack of vision is disturbing. The lulz that could have been had is epic.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't tell if trolling or serious. That is rare.

Running the risk of falling for it and also pointing out the obvious--there are too many asshats that would ruin the game for others doing shit like that.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2012)

See the AC-130 come crashing down like the tower on Caspian would be EPIC.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Can't tell if trolling or serious. That is rare.
> 
> Running the risk of falling for it and also pointing out the obvious--there are too many asshats that would ruin the game for others doing shit like that.



OR getting base raped and ending said rape with a C-130 packed with WIN.  Nice fat mushroom cloud that shakes the map could level the playing field.



cadaveca said:


> See the AC-130 come crashing down like the tower on Caspian would be EPIC.



YES. KABOOM!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well amongst all the confusion of the MoH Pre-orders and the validity of BF4 being the next title in the BF lineup, it seems a ray of light has peaked through the clouds. (today I felt like being a writer)





That was just posted on the MoH Facebook as their cover photo. I guess the MoH developer diary also confirms BF4, but I haven't look at that yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Been playing BF Play4Free some today. quite nice if you can get over people with money that had bought the best weapons.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 17, 2012)

Confirmed by Origin:

twitter.com/origin_EA: "Get guaranteed access to the Battlefield 4 Beta when you pre-order Medal of Honor Warfighter on Origin: bit.ly/NGtysY"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Confirmed by Origin:
> 
> twitter.com/origin_EA: "Get guaranteed access to the Battlefield 4 Beta when you pre-order Medal of Honor Warfighter on Origin: bit.ly/NGtysY"



Ya dont say....

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169172


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya dont say....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169172



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2676668&postcount=15085

I did say...

He did say...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> OR getting base raped and ending said rape with a C-130 packed with WIN.  Nice fat mushroom cloud that shakes the map could level the playing field.



Of course that would be awesome except 9 times out of 10 it would just be some miserable troll. 

Even seeing the trolls do it would be funny and entertaining at first but get old quick I'm sure.




GullyFoyle said:


> Confirmed by Origin:



I can't believe we are seeing any kind of ad-much less simple mention-of BF4 yet, especially before anything about BC3 (which I am pretty sure is coming).

Maybe shit like this is why that lead designer finally got fed up enough to leave. Pure speculation, granted...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Of course that would be awesome except 9 times out of 10 it would just be some miserable troll.
> 
> Even seeing the trolls do it would be funny and entertaining at first but get old quick I'm sure.
> 
> ...



What designer left?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2012)

David Goldfarb

Oh sorry he was SP lead on BF3; lead on Bad Company.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> David Goldfarb
> 
> Oh sorry he was SP lead on BF3; lead on Bad Company.



Yeah hes "new" to Dice. No worries.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 17, 2012)

Eh one guy is one guy regardless, but yeah doesn't sound like a particularly huge loss now that I read all the details.

As for the beta access itself by the time it finally drops I'm sure we (mostly) all will get access like with BF3. I remember almost buying the last MOH for that reason and later was glad I did not as I didn't need to when all was said and done (nothing against that game per se...just would not have played it much if at all).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Source of the original leak has now been revealed!











TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya dont say....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169172



You don't say....

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2677580&postcount=15098


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 18, 2012)

Woo sounds like could be snow maps in Armored Kill (oh and trailer drops tomorrow)!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 18, 2012)

Heres me trolling a little while I was waiting for my friends to join..

[YT]dnhKSFr1faM&feature=plcp[/YT]

Theres more to come, uploading now.


----------



## REAYTH (Jul 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Source of the original leak has now been revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ea uses mac keyboards and 7 year old dell monitors???


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well amongst all the confusion of the MoH Pre-orders and the validity of BF4 being the next title in the BF lineup, it seems a ray of light has peaked through the clouds. (today I felt like being a writer)
> 
> http://www.egmnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Battlefield-4-reveal.jpg
> That was just posted on the MoH Facebook as their cover photo. I guess the MoH developer diary also confirms BF4, but I haven't look at that yet.



I did it with BF3 beta and was pretty pleased with MOH, and Warfighter looks even better. 
I'm still looking forward to the Expansion maps for BF3 and now all this 
Wish they'd get new console systems that could cross platform with PC's though.

Some may remember I got into a mess with a bunch of Yellow Jackets about a year ago. It happened again and this time I had an Anaphylactic reaction. Not a good experience. Spent 
a couple hours in the ER today and have hives. They say one of the symptoms is the "Impending Fear of Doom". Boy are they right. My chest tightened really bad and pain up and down my right side. 
Only got stung 3 times as opposed to 15 last time. Lot worse reaction though. Guess the bodies saying enough is enough.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 19, 2012)

I found it works best, when cross platforming, to take a huge rock and smash the shit out of any crappy console lying around, then play on your PC.  Works smashingly well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> so ea uses mac keyboards and 7 year old dell monitors???



And they have armed guards with G36's, their funding choices are a bit skewed for a publisher.



MT Alex said:


> I found it works best, when cross platforming, to take a huge rock and smash the shit out of any crappy console lying around, then play on your PC.  Works smashingly well.



I think Idaho is just saying he wants some freeze kills, watching those poor soles use a joystick to turn around, instant dogtag collection.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And they have armed guards with G36's, their funding choices are a bit skewed for a publisher.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Idaho is just saying he wants some freeze kills, watching those poor soles use a joystick to turn around, instant dogtag collection.



That and my kids have consoles. I'd like to play my oldest with a slight advantage so I could at least get a couple kills against him


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Is today a holliday or something? Nobody is around!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Is today a holliday or something? Nobody is around!



We were all busy hunting this fucker, maybe you heard of him? Mayor of Cherno. Seems he thinks he has some sort of entitlement, I have devoted my life to finding this guy.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol! If they only had buses in BF3.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol! If they only had buses in BF3.



Ha Like Far Cry 2  Sometimes I miss that crazy game. It was definitively different.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol! If they only had buses in BF3.



Will you settle for a skid-loader?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We were all busy hunting this fucker, maybe you heard of him? Mayor of Cherno. Seems he thinks he has some sort of entitlement, I have devoted my life to finding this guy.



That's King of Cherno to you, Bub


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's King of Cherno to you, Bub



Not once I hit him with my truck, then he'll be the Hood Ornament of Cherno.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We were all busy hunting this fucker, maybe you heard of him? Mayor of Cherno. Seems he thinks he has some sort of entitlement, I have devoted my life to finding this guy.



Who is this guy and what's his guilt???Orhan v.2.0????


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 19, 2012)

I want this now!!!! Come ooooooon September!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I want this now!!!! Come ooooooon September!



Thats Battlefield.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Is today a holliday or something? Nobody is around!



The reason I am not on is because I have been sitting on a beach drinking and screwing  

The weather is so nice!


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 19, 2012)

Chill everyone, ARMORED KILL is near....
[YT]wF8H1Wh-Brc[/YT]


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Chill everyone, ARMORED KILL is near....
> [YT]wF8H1Wh-Brc[/YT]



Holly fucking shit!

I just got so many goose bumps watching that video. Armored kill is going to be so bad ass! Snow maps FINALLY!!!!!!!!

EDIT: September?

I thought this was coming out august


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh *HELL* yes!

September really can't come soon enough now.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 19, 2012)

Oficially BF3 was the best money ever spent on software...(might add the only too)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow a pirate from Eastern Europe...who'dve thunk it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I want this now!!!! Come ooooooon September!



Looks great, and the C130 looks awesome, something to reliably kill Jets. So sick of them being able to only really be killed by other Jets, like they are playing their own game up there and you aren't invited, except they can kill you on the ground if they are super good and you can't do shit about it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

Well put and agreed. At least not with some tight full-squad teamwork and focus incl. SOFLAM, a couple Javs and ammo crates.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks great, and the C130 looks awesome, something to reliably kill Jets. So sick of them being able to only really be killed by other Jets, like they are playing their own game up there and you aren't invited, except they can kill you on the ground if they are super good and you can't do shit about it.



a team just needs to coordinate and have 2 good jet pilots. Such as Me and Erocker and go up in the air and take out the AC 130 if they are raining to much hell on the ground guys.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

I think this has been posted before, but I have to repost it just incase it hasn't.

Jizzed in my pants:
[YT]LrOIgxQ--Tc[/YT]


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I think this has been posted before, but I have to repost it just incase it hasn't.
> 
> Jizzed in my pants:
> [YT]LrOIgxQ--Tc[/YT]



it has, but it was on caspian border. this one is new, and gets me everytime. So damn funny. that guy got robbed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

A lil info on Aftermath is in there.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> a team just needs to coordinate and have 2 good jet pilots. Such as Me and Erocker and go up in the air and take out the AC 130 if they are raining to much hell on the ground guys.



I'm not worried about taking out the AC130, I'm worried about taking out Jets. I play at odd hours and I dislike flying (I'm ok with the chopper, but suck with a jet), and it just really sucks when the other team has 2 good jet pilots and our team has none. Only choice is Stingers and they can usually move so fast you can't lock on, and if you do it gets flared and they just fly off the screen before you can lock on again. AA tanks are nice, but a good jet pilot will find you and fly straight down at you, so you can't aim up and hit them, and just tear you apart. Just gets old watching them fly around and be like "yep, absolutely nothing I can do down here against them", just too much of their own game up there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not worried about taking out the AC130, I'm worried about taking out Jets. I play at odd hours and I dislike flying (I'm ok with the chopper, but suck with a jet), and it just really sucks when the other team has 2 good jet pilots and our team has none. Only choice is Stingers and they can usually move so fast you can't lock on, and if you do it gets flared and they just fly off the screen before you can lock on again. AA tanks are nice, but a good jet pilot will find you and fly straight down at you, so you can't aim up and hit them, and just tear you apart. Just gets old watching them fly around and be like "yep, absolutely nothing I can do down here against them", just too much of their own game up there.



Dunno about that. Soflams and Javs make quick work of jets if your squad is working together.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno about that. Soflams and Javs make quick work of jets if your squad is working together.



Agreed, they can if you are playing with a squad in TS or something, but usually just me and Marine playing, and we both hate recon with a passion. I screamed when I got my first Recon points. I remember it like it was yesterday, my gun was out of Ammo, I killed a Support guy on Flag A on Gulf of Oman and more enemies were there, so I ran over to grab his kit to drop myself and Ammo Box. As soon as I grab it an enemy starts firing at me from about 40 yards, without thinking I turn and hip fire at him, headhot.... fucking M98B..... NNNOOOOOOO! I just sat there and stared at that Support guys kit wondering why he had that, I was so sad.

But yeah, if we got 3 - 4 people and soflams up, it can be easier, but also Javs move so slow, if the Jet tops out it's not too hard to outrun them. But thats why you will see people complain about numerous of a clan just piling into a single squad against a bunch of pubs. Heck yesterday just me and Ufgy on TDM, some dude was screaming for us to get kicked and just calling us a bunch of names for like 3 rounds, only 2 of us, and TDM, we weren't even on the same side of the map most of the time. Everything becomes easier when it's organization against pubs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Agreed, they can if you are playing with a squad in TS or something, but usually just me and Marine playing, and we both hate recon with a passion. I screamed when I got my first Recon points. I remember it like it was yesterday, my gun was out of Ammo, I killed a Support guy on Flag A on Gulf of Oman and more enemies were there, so I ran over to grab his kit to drop myself and Ammo Box. As soon as I grab it an enemy starts firing at me from about 40 yards, without thinking I turn and hip fire at him, headhot.... fucking M98B..... NNNOOOOOOO! I just sat there and stared at that Support guys kit wondering why he had that, I was so sad.
> 
> But yeah, if we got 3 - 4 people and soflams up, it can be easier, but also Javs move so slow, if the Jet tops out it's not too hard to outrun them.



This is why you need to be in TS Kurgan. DAMN YOU.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I got TS, but I usually play at like 4am  I also find it hard to even fit in a word when like 8 people are talking. Last time I tried to play on Ts with you guys I had an issue with Origin, got it fixed but by that time everyone was done


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got TS, but I usually play at like 4am  I also find it hard to even fit in a word when like 8 people are talking. Last time I tried to play on Ts with you guys I had an issue with Origin, got it fixed but by that time everyone was done



We're usually on every night, please do join us!


And yeah, it can get a bit "crowded" with chatter...you just need to be the loudest voice! 

If Ufgy can do it, so can you! 

Jets jsut need a squad, 2 engineers, one ammo dropper, and a recon. Good to have a jeep, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got TS, but I usually play at like 4am  I also find it hard to even fit in a word when like 8 people are talking. Last time I tried to play on Ts with you guys I had an issue with Origin, got it fixed but by that time everyone was done



Its a shame. We dominated the othe night. Top 6 were all TPU/TR.



cadaveca said:


> We're usually on every night, please do join us!
> 
> 
> And yeah, it can get a bit "crowded" with chatter...you just need to be the loudest voice!
> ...



Gonna try and be on tonight. Horse has been hungry latley.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> We're usually on every night, please do join us!
> 
> And yeah, it can get a bit "crowded" with chatter...you just need to be the loudest voice!
> 
> If Ufgy can do it, so can you!



Thats when I work, I wasn't playing here for a bit, I might have to try and see whats going on on my days off if anyones on, but I don't have weekends off so usually seems pretty dead when I do peak in.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 19, 2012)

Well. I am seriously regretting not bringing my laptop on vacation.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> Well. I am seriously regretting not bringing my laptop on vacation.



you sir....................fail


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats when I work, I wasn't playing here for a bit, I might have to try and see whats going on on my days off if anyones on, but I don't have weekends off so usually seems pretty dead when I do peak in.



I have no set hours, since all I do is take care of my kids and reviews. Some days I might spend 10 hours in TS, some days I'm not there at all. But when I'm there, I'm always up for a round or three.



Black Haru said:


> Well. I am seriously regretting not bringing my laptop on vacation.







You're supposed to be baking yourself.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You're supposed to be baking yourself.



That's my idea of a nice vacation!

Oh, you probably mean sunbathing.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 19, 2012)

im on now if anyone wants to join. Im also on TS


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im on now if anyone wants to join. Im also on TS



nahh.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im on now if anyone wants to join. Im also on TS



Will you fly transport?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Will you fly transport?



thats a given. and with the Armored Kill maps he has an even bigger area to fly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats a given. and with the Armored Kill maps he has an even bigger area to fly.



I can see him now like a soring pterodactyl of death raining steel upon his weary foes below. Laughing at their futile attempts to knock him out of the atmosphere while we all document the carnage via film. A true Rubber Ducky of DEATH.

......or he will just sit up there and fire randomly at the ground providing no support at all to his team.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can see him now like a soring pterodactyl of death raining steel upon his weary foes below. Laughing at their futile attempts to knock him out of the atmosphere while we all document the carnage via film. A true Rubber Ducky of DEATH.
> 
> *......or he will just sit up there and fire randomly at the ground providing no support at all to his team.*



which is what he already does haha!
 I have only seen a few times where he flys and theres actually people in it shooting the guns haha!

I don't get whats so exciting about that heli. Its boring as hell. Combat chopper FTW


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

Yet he managed to Road Kill me and not crash. Boy do I feel like a LOSER!


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yet he managed to Road Kill me and not crash. Boy do I feel like a LOSER!



That because he's better in it then they let on. I know in BFBC2 Heavy 
Metal we used to rack up some kills with the choppers. MM just like to Fuck 
with Yankee's, especially when they are South of the Mason Dixon
I have to cut back on beer because I'm saving my money to go visit my 
Yankee Family in the Yankee State in a few weeks. One night of beer a 
week is gonna have to do it until after the trip. Gonna go watch that Giant  
team that has beat up on those Confederates in Atlanta the last two nights
at AT&T while I'm down there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That because he's better in it then they let on. I know in BFBC2 Heavy
> Metal we used to rack up some kills with the choppers. MM just like to Fuck
> with Yankee's, especially when they are South of the Mason Dixon
> I have to cut back on beer because I'm saving my money to go visit my
> ...



I really don't mess with Yankees. Its not fair to really. Its like out running a gimp. No challenge.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 19, 2012)

Download a 1080p, 60FPS copy of today's Armored Kill trailer here.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 19, 2012)

While taking a walk through Gulf of Oman I stumbled upon a particular shop. Sadly it was closed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

lol even dumb Yankees know that Florida is "the south" in actual location *only*.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> lol even dumb Yankees know that Florida is "the south" in actual location *only*.



You don't know Florida.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

Dade County to boot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dade County to boot.



I don't live in Dade County.

This less then a mile from my house.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

I will allow that it's a big state but in my experience most of the stereotypes about it are generally true and they have nothing to do with "good ol' boys" or whatever. Never lived there but sure have visited more than few times over the last 35 or so years.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I will allow that it's a big state but in my experience most of the stereotypes about it are generally true and they have nothing to do with "good ol' boys" or whatever. Never lived there but sure have visited more than few times over the last 35 or so years.



Come to north Florida or any rural area. Its a whole different world. Anyway we better get back on topic!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2012)

Indeed to both of those statements. And how about some positive vibes too:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Indeed to both of those statements. And how about some positive vibes too:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Sv2Kz.png



they should have Armored Kill 1 and Armored Kill 2! I want more maps like these!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That because he's better in it then they let on. I know in BFBC2 Heavy
> Metal we used to rack up some kills with the choppers. MM just like to Fuck
> with Yankee's, especially when they are South of the Mason Dixon
> I have to cut back on beer because I'm saving my money to go visit my
> ...



Actually, I live in Mississippi and have since early 2007.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 20, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Actually, I live in Mississippi and have since early 2007.



Can you read? when did he say you lived elsewhere?

Oh and whats a Corsair M4 SSD. hahah!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Actually, I live in Mississippi and have since early 2007.



Yeah but your from NY.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Indeed to both of those statements. And how about some positive vibes too:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Sv2Kz.png



I just want Armor now. Screw CQ.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Oh and whats a Corsair M4 SSD. hahah!



That's Corsairs variant on the M4 Carbine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That's Corsairs variant on the M4 Carbine.



but, does it shoot NATO rounds?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> but, does it shoot NATO rounds?



yeah, comes with a NAND flash suppresor too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> yeah, comes with a NAND flash suppresor too.



Very QUIET!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2012)

ha ha. i posted those specs abit ago. I know that corsair does not make M4 SSDs. that is Crucial. I fixed the specs thanks to you guys pointing it out.  They both make SSDs and start with the Letter C. So i got confused. it happens.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 20, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> you sir....................fail



Yeah I got two weeks to get mine fixed so I have it for Vacation. 
Can't game anything but old school games, but checking e-mails and 
socializing just sucks on Android.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 20, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I got two weeks to get mine fixed so I have it for Vacation.
> Can't game anything but old school games, but checking e-mails and
> socializing just sucks on Android.



This phone isn't too bad. But I need my gaming fix.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2012)

Get a corncob.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2012)

gonna try bf3 out on my newest toy, Dell precision, with i5 2520 and a quadro 1000m, should be somewhere around gt540 and gt550


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2012)

got problem with BF3, after its done downloading, i click install, and it just hangs there forever, i tried to delete local files and start over, same shit, anyone tried this?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2012)

I may have just found my new love. Been playing some TDM lately, started off using the L86 and fully unlocking it. I really liked it, but with the CQC the reload time was nice, but even extended mags always felt about 10 - 15 bullets shy of what I needed. I went back to the M60 to try that out and it seemed ok, but less of a controllable weapon, though it had the clip size I was looking for. I tried a few different higher recoil LMG's today and didn't like them. Then I tried a gun I haven't ever tried before, the QBB-95. And my god is that thing amazing. It feels like the perfect middle ground between the L86 and the M60. Slightly more recoil than the L86 and slightly less magazine size than the M60. But the big bonus is, it's a bullpup, the things deadly accurate from the hip. I'm just murdering with this thing, it's amazing.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I may have just found my new love. Been playing some TDM lately, started off using the L86 and fully unlocking it. I really liked it, but with the CQC the reload time was nice, but even extended mags always felt about 10 - 15 bullets shy of what I needed. I went back to the M60 to try that out and it seemed ok, but less of a controllable weapon, though it had the clip size I was looking for. I tried a few different higher recoil LMG's today and didn't like them. Then I tried a gun I haven't ever tried before, the QBB-95. And my god is that thing amazing. It feels like the perfect middle ground between the L86 and the M60. Slightly more recoil than the L86 and slightly less magazine size than the M60. But the big bonus is, it's a bullpup, the things deadly accurate from the hip. I'm just murdering with this thing, it's amazing.



I'll give QBB-95 a try tonight
Did u try P-90 from the hip?that thing can wipe out 4-5 people without releasing the trigger


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I'll give QBB-95 a try tonight
> Did u try P-90 from the hip?that thing can wipe out 4-5 people without releasing the trigger



Yeah I like the P-90, it's a lot better now than I remember it being in the past, it just lacks mid-long range power. But it's great for CQC. Also other thing I forgot to mention about the QBB is the fact that it's a drum round, so it reloads almost like a clip. the M60 had the good amount of rounds, but when I had to reload it just took too long. The QBB has the round count I was looking for and a fast reload time, it's a good middle ground gun thats excellent from the hip.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 20, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got problem with BF3, after its done downloading, i click install, and it just hangs there forever, i tried to delete local files and start over, same shit, anyone tried this?



This was a fairly common problem when the game was released, there should be stuff at the Battlefield forums on it.  I honestly can't remember the fix.  I had the same troubles with selecting "Repair" in the options, had to download the game several times, so did cadaveca.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2012)

MordorHQ - Armored Kill Analysis! Summary of Everything we know


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> MordorHQ - Armored Kill Analysis! Summary of Everything we know



One does not simply click on a link to Mordor.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> One does not simply click on a link to Mordor.



except for me! Stupid fat hobit!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's the trailer 1080P at half speed for better catching of detail:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Here's the trailer 1080P at half speed for better catching of detail:



god the part and the beginning and end when the jet does the barrel role under the AC 130 through the flares and explosion is AWESOME! Armored Kill should come with 10 maps!


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I may have just found my new love. Been playing some TDM lately, started off using the L86 and fully unlocking it. I really liked it, but with the CQC the reload time was nice, but even extended mags always felt about 10 - 15 bullets shy of what I needed. I went back to the M60 to try that out and it seemed ok, but less of a controllable weapon, though it had the clip size I was looking for. I tried a few different higher recoil LMG's today and didn't like them. Then I tried a gun I haven't ever tried before, the QBB-95. And my god is that thing amazing. It feels like the perfect middle ground between the L86 and the M60. Slightly more recoil than the L86 and slightly less magazine size than the M60. But the big bonus is, it's a bullpup, the things deadly accurate from the hip. I'm just murdering with this thing, it's amazing.


Right on Brother ! Phenom gives me shit every time I'm on a TDM server. 
Quick way for unlocks !Use shotties and piss every one off. Don't deny it 
either MAC Donalds  U Fawk ! I'm primed, already buzzed and it's 4:30 Idaho time.
Hot Hot long day though. !04 yesterday and I'm sure were approaching it today. Been 
in it most of the day.


TheMailMan78 said:


> I really don't mess with Yankees. Its not fair to really. Its like out running a gimp. No challenge.


I call Bullshit ! With me you wait until I'm so drunk I piss myself off because I have no retort 

I sure hope this fuck in Colorado doesn't blame his insane shit on video games. That shit is plain nuts. 
Where were the CWP holders ? That is when you need to man up. Of course he was totally Armored, but
still suppress him so he can't keep killing. Hiding behind dead people I imagine.


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Here's the trailer 1080P at half speed for better catching of detail:



This is gonna be epic 

Thanks for sharing.  I was regretting purchasing Premium after playing close quarters maps.  This footage makes me think my purchase will be worthwhile.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 22, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> except for me! Stupid fat hobit!



MC Phenom you're awesome ! You deserve a chicken nugget 


Ross211 said:


> This is gonna be epic
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  I was regretting purchasing Premium after playing close quarters maps.
> This footage makes me think my purchase will be worthwhile.


Any one who bought MOH can see a little of that game mixed into this. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## happita (Jul 22, 2012)

After a month of having the PS3 version of BF3, I couldn't take it anymore. Origin had BF3 on sale for $39.99 for PC, so I jumped on it. About to fire it up right now!!! Can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2012)

Good choice and welcome to the BF3 Master Race. 

1080P Monitor? At that res you can probably run high with your rig but probably no MSAA with a single 5850 (that runs way better on Nvidia cards in this title, unfortunately). There is Post Processing AA option as well which gets rid of the jaggies but is kinda blurry (like AMD's Morphological Anti-Aliasing).


----------



## happita (Jul 22, 2012)

Its fine. I can already tell the difference in visuals and smoothness at the default settings it gave me. Most of the options for graphics are set on high anyway, I'll have to check what kind of fps I'm getting cuz it does seem smooth.
Anyone care to be my fwend?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

well guys, I am on the road coming back home. My face is red as a lobster and its peeling. Probably wont be on TS for a couple of days due to our central AC unit went out in the house and along with coming home from vacation its going to be a nightmare. Happy gaming you cunt wads


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2012)

We thank you for your service to our nation, Brandon. lol

Ya Happita add me!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> We thank you for your service to our nation, Brandon. lol



That kinda came outta now where but I did drink a shit ton on the beach!


----------



## happita (Jul 22, 2012)

My fps fluctuates from 40 - 60, which is perfectly fine for me. 7-4 on my first team dm match on metro....woot woot!! After I put some time in, I'm definitely going to post my horrid stats from PS3 and compare it with PC...it's going to be night and day 
Friend requests sent!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine does the same. Still beats the console version any day though. I saw it for the first time two weeks ago. I couldn't believe how bad it looks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

When I had my 5850 I ran all medium with everything else turned off and it STILL beats the console looking GFX.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That kinda came outta now where but I did drink a shit ton on the beach!



Oh LOL you sounded so pissed off I figured you were on some shit assignment or training in the boonies not vacation. Guess just mad cuz no AC. That's even funnier! Here's your new nickname! 







P.S. Get back on the Battlefield soon, soldier!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh LOL you sounded so pissed off I figured you were on some shit assignment or training in the boonies not vacation. Guess just mad cuz no AC. That's even funnier! Here's your new nickname!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sa186.jpg
> 
> P.S. Get back on the Battlefield soon, soldier!



Hell yea! I am home but doubt I will be on tonight, too much stuff to unpack but picture......


----------



## happita (Jul 22, 2012)

My CPU temps are out of control with this game. I had it OC'd to 3.8GHz and was topping out at 95c 
I took out the OC and ran it stock 3.3GHz and temps are a little better at 75c but I still feel its too high....anything else I can do BESIDES change my stock cooler?
I'm monitoring using coretemp.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 22, 2012)

happita said:


> anything else I can do BESIDES change my stock cooler?



Not really. Run it stock. 75 is still acceptable.


----------



## GLD (Jul 22, 2012)

AK!!!! Now we are talking good gaming ladies and gentleman! CQ left me feeling like I wasted $15. I uncheck that pack from my filter. I love me some vehicles. Like the good 'ole days of BF DC!!! 

Still a bitch though about the Premium game servers. For those of us that got B2K at launch, and didn't want to pay twice for B2K, we get shafted. Please fix the fail Dice!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell yea! I am home but doubt I will be on tonight, too much stuff to unpack but picture......



Cool hat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool hat.



Its a PHENIX GEAR Multicam hat with hook fasteners.
The IR flag that is on it was the one I wore on both my deployments to iraq


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2012)

Somehow I missed this item in the Ranger Joes catalog I found and was checking out recently.

Had some good games lately. Got my streak up from 17 to 30 in a tank on Seine earlier today. Ready for AK wooo!!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Mine does the same. Still beats the console version any day though. I saw it for the first time two weeks ago. I couldn't believe how bad it looks.



i saw skyrim and BF3 on console for the first time last week and nearly vomited.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2012)

Heh this Ranger Joe's catalog is awesome:






Though the shirt I'm actually gonna buy is olive green with a single word in Arabic on the front: "Infidel".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh this Ranger Joe's catalog is awesome:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tOD61.jpg
> 
> Though the shirt I'm actually gonna buy is olive green with a single word in Arabic on the front: "Infidel".



Yea rangers joes is right outside Ft Benning, the home of the infantry.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2012)

I randomly found a catalog sent to a guy who no longer lives in my building.

You playing again yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I randomly found a catalog sent to a guy who no longer lives in my building.
> 
> You playing again yet?



LOL I am at work HAHA If I had the update for BF3 I would but the install I have here at work doesnt have CQ or the newest patch.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Some fan artwork for Armored Kill DLC


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 24, 2012)

So how long until someone remakes or makes new episodes of the pwned life from BF2?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> So how long until someone remakes or makes new episodes of the pwned life from BF2?




Never heard of it, but remember this DC mod classic to this day. (Overall good stuff, but comedy bit starts at 3:50)


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Never heard of it, but remember this DC mod classic to this day. (Overall good stuff, but comedy bit starts at 3:50)



Sure do, I loved that DC too ! Played the shit out of it. 
Remember thinking oh man look how far game have came 
since the first MOH :  ) Ha ! 10 years later now look at them


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Never heard of it, but remember this DC mod classic to this day. (Overall good stuff, but comedy bit starts at 3:50)



You never heard of the pwned life? Really?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You never heard of the pwned life? Really?



My favorite mod was mercenary mod where it made the game feel like a real game by adding real bullet damage, accuracy, and registry.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Part 1
[yt]dvzaoIq-GzQ[/yt]

Part 2









My Fav.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 24, 2012)

I never heard of it either. I owned BF2 from release but never really played a lot of games at all from like 2004 thru 2007. Too drunk like all the time. 

Those first two look like they could be shots from Caspian.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You never heard of the pwned life? Really?



Didn't ever end up liking BF2 as much as I loved DC mod. So I never played much BF2.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought BF3 a few days ago! Add me under FoReWoRdZ


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't play much BF2 either until Forgotten Hope 2 mod was released.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2012)

happita said:


> My CPU temps are out of control with this game. I had it OC'd to 3.8GHz and was topping out at 95c
> I took out the OC and ran it stock 3.3GHz and temps are a little better at 75c but I still feel its too high....anything else I can do BESIDES change my stock cooler?
> I'm monitoring using coretemp.



Why would you overclock your CPU with a stock cooler? 75c is still a little bit high for a sandy bridge chip. I like to keep mine below 65-70


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 24, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Why would you overclock your CPU with a stock cooler? 75c is still a little bit high for a sandy bridge chip. I like to keep mine below 65-70



75 is more than fine. What you like is irrelevant. Do agree in the overclock thing though. Coolers are pretty cheap.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> 75 is more than fine. What you like is irrelevant. Do agree in the overclock thing though. Coolers are pretty cheap.



I would like some cookies. Is that irrelevant?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2012)

ill take granola bars chewy any time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ill take granola bars chewy any time



Ill take these!!!


----------



## happita (Jul 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ill take these!!!
> 
> http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/02/43/00/04/0002430004378_500X500.jpg



Looks diarreah dipped to me. That thing could pass for a flattened turd anyday. Reminds me of the Clif Bars I love to eat!

Oh, btw, I just got BF3 last week also....add me!!....happita 

And I also applied to the TechRejects! platoon. Get on that TheMailMan!!! I need friends!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 25, 2012)

happita said:


> Reminds me of the Clif Bars I love to eat!



They taste good but there is too much soy in those things.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Part 1
> [yt]dvzaoIq-GzQ[yt]
> 
> Part 2
> ...



Can't forget about Ernie's Crazy Fall Inventory Super Emporium Blowout!!!










Also did anyone see the A-Team thing on BF3's FB page? Thought it was pretty good.


----------



## happita (Jul 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> They taste good but there is too much soy in those things.



So what are you? Anti-soy?!?! Blasphemy!! 

I actually try to eat as healthy as possible while still having my taste buds stimulated to all heck. But I thought soy was good for you, no? The only soy-based food I don't like is ummm, those white squares......tofu, that's it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I try and stay away from anything that is tasteless enough that you can form it into the shape of something else then attempt to add as much fake flavor as you can, to make it into a clone (granted it never fools me, but some people seem to like it).


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 25, 2012)

happita said:


> So what are you? Anti-soy?!?! Blasphemy!!
> 
> I actually try to eat as healthy as possible while still having my taste buds stimulated to all heck. But I thought soy was good for you, no? The only soy-based food I don't like is ummm, those white squares......tofu, that's it.



Soy is chocked full of phytoestrogen. Tibetan monks eat it in large quantities to suppress their libidos, many prisons add it to their diets to try and reduce inmate violence, and menopausal women are encouraged to eat boat loads of it as an alternative to hormone replacement therapy.  Also, upwards of 90% of modern soy in production is "Round-Up ready," meaning it is a GMO that is resistant to that herbicide, so they dose the hell out of the fields so nothing grows but it.  So, basically it is a feminizing food that is soaked in poison, but it sure is trendy.


----------



## happita (Jul 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Soy is chocked full of phytoestrogen. Tibetan monks eat it in large quantities to suppress their libidos, many prisons add it to their diets to try and reduce inmate violence, and menopausal women are encouraged to eat boat loads of it as an alternative to hormone replacement therapy.  Also, upwards of 90% of modern soy in production is "Round-Up ready," meaning it is a GMO that is resistant to that herbicide, so they dose the hell out of the fields so nothing grows but it.  So, basically it is a feminizing food that is soaked in poison, but it sure is trendy.



Although I said I am basically a health freak, I am also open-minded to ANY and ALL possibilities. Thanks for clearing up whatever cloud the media has spit out about how healthy soy is from above my head. I am definitely going to research this little bit of wisdom you bestowed upon me my friend  Corporate media is evil I tell ya. EVIL! I never do things because they are trendy, I am my own person and I care what I put inside my body. But whatever other people wanna do is their business, its not my place to say what they do is wrong or to try to change the way they live. If they make a conscious decision to shove a poison inside their bodies and are content with the results/consequences, there's nothing that will dissuade them but themselves.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2012)

happita said:


> Although I said I am basically a health freak, I am also open-minded to ANY and ALL possibilities. Thanks for clearing up whatever cloud the media has spit out about how healthy soy is from above my head. I am definitely going to research this little bit of wisdom you bestowed upon me my friend  Corporate media is evil I tell ya. EVIL! I never do things because they are trendy, I am my own person and I care what I put inside my body. But whatever other people wanna do is their business, its not my place to say what they do is wrong or to try to change the way they live. If they make a conscious decision to shove a poison inside their bodies and are content with the results/consequences, there's nothing that will dissuade them but themselves.



Wanna eat healthy? Eat wild game meat, fish and home grown vegetables. Problem solved. Oh and play lots of BF3.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wanna eat healthy? Eat wild game meat, fish and home grown vegetables. Problem solved. Oh and play lots of BF3.



IF your going to the bathroom... Your not playing Battlefield!


----------



## caleb (Jul 25, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Can't forget about Ernie's Crazy Fall Inventory Super Emporium Blowout!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wannabe movies... Nothing beats Snoken Productions 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6B_7ZRSwWg


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that one I do remember. The much of it as Monty Python written all over it, which is what makes it great, love the subtitles skit.

The video I liked the best was a video of a bunch of insurgents. It must have been a mod it was a bunch of guys in Vent together or something. The only weapons the Insurgents had was a brick... and cell phones. They were all around a pickup truck laughing and running around then all of a sudden one sees a humvee pop up over the hill and it starts coming at them and just runs a ton of them over (including the camera man). I think they were throwing bricks at it as they got hit, they were laughing a ton. Then like 20 of them jumped in the back of the truck and were driving around, it was hilarious. But I haven't ever been able to find it again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting. Goog thing the vast majority of my soy intake comes in the form of sauce.


----------



## happita (Jul 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wanna eat healthy? Eat wild game meat, fish and home grown vegetables. Problem solved. Oh and play lots of BF3.



Wild game meat - I live in the city, bit hard to get wild game
Fish - Done
Home Grown Vegatables - I've got 3 small plots for Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Green Peppers, Squash, and String Beans 
Lots of BF3 - LOOK AT MY PLAYTIME SINCE I GOT IT!! hahahhaa


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 25, 2012)

You're better off than me then. At least I have a nice farmer's market on the weekends two blocks away now with near-locally grown as well as some exotic produce. A stand with excellent free range, grass-fed meats too. Not wild but next best thing.

I think I am laying off BF3 until AK. So many other games I've been ignoring...


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now that one I do remember. The much of it as Monty Python written all over it, which is what makes it great, love the subtitles skit.
> 
> The video I liked the best was a video of a bunch of insurgents. It must have been a mod it was a bunch of guys in Vent together or something. The only weapons the Insurgents had was a brick... and cell phones. They were all around a pickup truck laughing and running around then all of a sudden one sees a humvee pop up over the hill and it starts coming at them and just runs a ton of them over (including the camera man). I think they were throwing bricks at it as they got hit, they were laughing a ton. Then like 20 of them jumped in the back of the truck and were driving around, it was hilarious. But I haven't ever been able to find it again.



The Monty Python one is the best ever. 

http://youtu.be/r-_x4YTrOvM


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 26, 2012)

happita said:


> Wild game meat - I live in the city, bit hard to get wild game
> Fish - Done
> Home Grown Vegatables - I've got 3 small plots for Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Green Peppers, Squash, and String Beans
> Lots of BF3 - LOOK AT MY PLAYTIME SINCE I GOT IT!! hahahhaa



No it isn't. I lived in the Bay Area for the first half of my life. 
You just have to travel to do it. I used to get a deer every 
year when I was a punk kid. Little Black Tails, 5 pointer 
dressed out to about 60lbs. A little different up here in 
Idaho and Montana. You get more meat for your buck !
Yeah the pun is intended.

I'm sure hoping some of these guys who are on this thread all the time 
are gonna play some BF3 this Friday instead of running away like little women.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm sure hoping some of these guys who are on this thread all the time are gonna play some BF3 this Friday instead of running away like little women



Or like men on Polk Street.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm sure hoping some of these guys who are on this thread all the time
> are gonna play some BF3 this Friday instead of running away like little women.





MT Alex said:


> Or like men on Polk Street.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Or like men on Polk Street.



I have a polk street story to yuh when I was about 22. Yeah and don't get your self to excited  It was a fight and I almost went to the precinct in that part of town. I got laid that night, but the girl who was my sisters friend had just hitchhiked to Cali from Washington and that in itself was a bad experience. I should of made her go take a dip in the bay first and wash up first. Harbor seals breath smelled better. Friday remind me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm sure hoping some of these guys who are on this thread all the time
> are gonna play some BF3 this Friday instead of running away like little women.



NOPE! Though I don't consider playing Tribes: Ascend instead being like a "little woman".

And I am wondering how Alex is so familiar with "Polk Street". I have been to SF plenty of times in my life but this, uh,  location is news to me...kinda makes you go hmmmm. 

So I gather there is a lot of poking going on around Polk Street? And I ain't talking about Facebook lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

All of California needs to break off at the San Andreas and float out to sea......or sink. Don't care really. Honestly they should have just nuked it right after the summer of love in 67'. That alone would have saved us from Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Bow (Jul 26, 2012)

Jimmy Carter is from Georgia.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bow said:


> Jimmy Carter is from Georgia.



I know. He was a liberal Peanut Farmer from hell. He won the election due to Cali.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bow said:


> Jimmy Carter is from Georgia.



HAHAHA damn MailMan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

lol We better get back to BF3 before Erocker comes in with a sledge hammer of ban.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol We better get back to BF3 before Erocker comes in with a sledge hammer of ban.



Armored Kill needs to come fast!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Armored Kill needs to come fast!



I agree. I need to spawn camp with a C-130 NOW.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. I need to spawn camp with a C-130 NOW.



Wished they would let us fly it with C4 attached


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished they would let us fly it with C4 attached



And filled with tank mines. I wanted an explosion so big it would bomb the server!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And filled with tank mines. I wanted an explosion so big it would bomb the server!



Is it conformed that we can air drop vehicles?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is it conformed that we can air drop vehicles?



No you cannot drop a jeep covered in C4.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No you cannot drop a jeep covered in C4.



MOTHER OF FRANK!! why not?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> MOTHER OF FRANK!! why not?



I dunno. But if we can, I'm gonna ride that bitch down like Slim Pickens.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 26, 2012)

Battlefieldo - New 'Aftermath' Expansion Details



> Discussion in 'News & Updates' started by PR0TENTIAL, 23 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - New 'Aftermath' Expansion Details



Sounds like a small map cop out again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 26, 2012)

Well granted we only get four maps but if AK actually is anything like what it looks like it could be then I am good with whatever the hell else they want to do. Though the destroyed terrain dynamic does have the _potential_ to be pretty sweet in this Aftermath, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

I bet its all the regular maps just all torn up......that would be lame.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet its all the regular maps just all torn up......that would be lame.



What maps from SP aren't in MP yet?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What maps from SP aren't in MP yet?



There is a few. They are in the co-op. There is one where you run in one of the gaps caused by the quake.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know. He was a liberal Peanut Farmer from hell. He won the election due to Cali.



Oh yeah we don't have 49 other States? If that is the case Florida gave us Bozo for a second term. Though I really don't want Florida to sink or get Nuked. 
I'd hate to lose such a tolerant kind guy like yourself MM. Nor would I want to see all your family die. By the way for those not aware , Reagan was Governor 
of California then and California helped put Reagan into office the next election.




TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet its all the regular maps just all torn up......that would be lame.


I'm still just wanting AK ! Those urban ones don't interest me nearly as much as the open maps.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 28, 2012)

So Brandon I was pissed I bought Borderland because they are the shittest Grahics I've seen in years. Then I went into the settings and realized the default setting are the lowest you can go. It looks a 100 times better now. Have you played LAN games on it and can you on Steam? I'm adjusting all my machine for it now.  Football season is almost upon us and we are the hang out so I can get people to play. NFL Sunday Ticket


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So Brandon I was pissed I bought Borderland because they are the shittest Grahics I've seen in years. Then I went into the settings and realized the default setting are the lowest you can go. It looks a 100 times better now. Have you played LAN games on it and can you on Steam? I'm adjusting all my machine for it now.  Football season is almost upon us and we are the hang out so I can get people to play. NFL Sunday Ticket



borderlands has the most FUBAR multiplayer I have ever seen. gamespy just sucks.

luckily number 2 will use steamworks.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 28, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> borderlands has the most FUBAR multiplayer I have ever seen. gamespy just sucks.
> 
> luckily number 2 will use steamworks.


Haven't even played MP yet. I'm just probably going to use LAN if possible any way. Is that even Fubar ? I paid 7.50 for it so I won't feel to bad. 
The SP isn't to bad since I adjusted everything. Fucking no one plays BF3 when I am on so I'm searching for a distraction so I don't get on Facebook 
and embarrass my dumb ass. Hey MM try and admit something like that you turd

Thanks for all the help and patience last night Fella's. That was pretty fun !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2012)

I found another easter egg:


----------



## happita (Jul 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Fucking no one plays BF3 when I am on



Your not the only one man.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm searching for a distraction so I don't get on Facebook
> and embarrass my dumb ass. Hey MM try and admit something like that you turd



Facebook is for attention whore ankle biting liberals.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm searching for a distraction so I don't get on Facebook
> and embarrass my dumb ass. Hey MM try and admit something like that you turd



Try playing DayZ. that is a good distraction.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Facebook is for attention whore ankle biting liberals.



Or people who's families haven't totally written them off already
Ok now I'm turning into a troll too


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright, that's 10 rolling smilies in two posts, you have officially exceeded your limit.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Alright, that's 10 rolling smilies in two posts, you have officially exceeded your limit.


Oh shit I can't be happy I forgot I'll edit it ! By the way I counted it was 8 not 10.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Oh shit I can't be happy I forgot I'll edit it ! By the way I counted it was 8 not 10.



missing you on DayZ man. I has got da choppa and need my crew chief.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 1, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post - Inside DICE: New Tweets from the Battlefield


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 1, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Don't miss the live stream tomorrow of the EA Summer Showcase, featuring new info and assets from Armored Kill! Link"

@ link


> *Get This Year’s Announcements In Real Time*
> 
> Join our live broadcast this Thursday, August 2, 2012 at 1:00 p.m. PT (8:00 p.m. UTC) and experience EA’s annual Summer Showcase firsthand. This year’s event will include presentations, announcements, and live demos from titles including Battlefield 3: Armored Kill, Medal of Honor Warfighter, FIFA 13, Madden NFL 13, The Sims 3, EA Mobile and Social, and other fan-favorite franchises. Don’t miss this opportunity to get the latest games news live!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 1, 2012)

Battlelog: Join our new video challenge



> By: trydling
> 
> Announcing our second “Only in Battlefield 3″ video challenge and your chance to win a gaming rig worth $10,000!
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> missing you on DayZ man. I has got da choppa and need my crew chief.


Sorry that ain't gonna happen unless I come back from Vacation with some money. 
Chances are pretty slim of that happening.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Sorry that ain't gonna happen unless I come back from Vacation with some money.
> Chances are pretty slim of that happening.



I actually did this. Found a ring snorkeling, sold it for 275.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 2, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I actually did this. Found a ring snorkeling, sold it for 275.


Well I do pass thru Nevada, but I won't drop more then $20. Hate gambling !


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 3, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post - Rolling Thunder: Introducing the new Tank Superiority game mode



> [DICE] H Brun |  08.02.12
> 
> _The expansion pack Battlefield 3: Armored Kill is rumbling ever closer to its September release, and it is bringing the heavy-hitting new game mode Tank Superiority. Read on for the full story._
> 
> ...



Short clip from today's EA Summer Showcase of Armored Kill








Yes, I think that was all the BF3 Coverage.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 3, 2012)

More video of Armored Kill: Armored Shield Map

[yt]G-RQZPOJX7E[/yt]

The four maps in Armored Kill are:

Death Valley
Bandar Desert
Alborz Mountain
Armored Shield


----------



## raptori (Aug 3, 2012)

if my friend can't get in BF3 reason PB kicked player for "no packet flow" on his internet yet on the same pc he can join and play without problem on my internet , no setting was changed just the internet service provider, do we have to ask ISP to check BF3 ports ? and is there is something called Punk-buster ports ???


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 3, 2012)

This expansion will be the time to dust off the old Guided Shells in place of Cannister, for sure...


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 3, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post - Rolling Thunder: Introducing the new Tank Superiority game mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I want that so bad X_X king of the hill tank style will be epic!!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This expansion will be the time to dust off the old Guided Shells in place of Cannister, for sure...



I find more use out of guided shells instead of cannister. I usually use guided shells, smoke, and proximity. Got 12 kills yesterday before someone killed me. Hardly moved too from the B flag on Oman. I guess it kind of depends on the preferred game play one uses.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 4, 2012)

BF3 is broken right now. Apparently PB did some kinda overhaul and not lag happens more than bullet fire.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> BF3 is broken right now. Apparently PB did some kinda overhaul and not lag happens more than bullet fire.



That sucks. Hey are you picking up GW2?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 4, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> That sucks. Hey are you picking up GW2?



I don't know what that is.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't know what that is.



sorry, guild wars 2.

also, September is going to be busy. with borderlands 2 on the 18th and Ak somewhere (probably early/mid month for premium)


----------



## happita (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> BF3 is broken right now. Apparently PB did some kinda overhaul and not lag happens more than bullet fire.



Dam, I was wondering why I was lagging like batshit earlier today when I tried to get in some xp before going into work today. Dam PB.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 4, 2012)

The PB situation seems to have gotten straighten out last night when Dave got on. Something I DON'T think is a coincidence.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Something I DON'T think is a coincidence.






Just like it can't be coincidence that I sound like some german dude?


----------



## DOM (Aug 5, 2012)

M5K FTW 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/39882187/1/364949329/


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I have had to resort to playing the campaign for obvious reasons. I'm on Operation Guillotine and I come up to the door and try and 
kick it in and he shoves his foot down on the door and E keeps blinking. What the hell I'm I doing wrong ? Man single player is pretty lame so far. I hit over and over.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 6, 2012)

Is there an easier way to get the 25 vehicle destroyed other then running around trying to jihad jeep?

I'm down to 10 left, but it will probably take a couple weeks at the rate I play.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 6, 2012)

For starters, play as Engineer and use mines as well. Though the repair torch does a lot of damage to enemy vehicles. Can destroy a lot faster than it repairs friendlies, afaik. Javelin kills on Jeeps are pretty easy too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> For starters, play as Engineer and use mines as well. Though the repair torch does a lot of damage to enemy vehicles. Can destroy a lot faster than it repairs friendlies, afaik. Javelin kills on Jeeps are pretty easy too.



Only thing thats more funny then a Javlin kill on a jeep is a Javlin kill on a Bobcat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I'm on Operation Guillotine and I come up to the door and try and
> kick it in and he shoves his foot down on the door and E keeps blinking. What the hell I'm I doing wrong ? Man single player is pretty lame so far. I hit over and over.



It sounds like you need to go back to bootcamp soldier, and beef up a bit more.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Only thing thats more funny then a Javlin kill on a jeep is a Javlin kill on a Bobcat.



Thats not funny, thats a tragedy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It sounds like you need to go back to bootcamp soldier, and beef up a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, thats a tragedy.



Dave, Reayth and I were in the Bobcat crossing the beach in Gulf of Oman and were slammed with a Javlin. We couldn't stop laughing. The "BANG" was so loud and the bobcat evaporated. NOTHING was left. I didn't even know what hit us until I saw the kill cam. It was funny as hell.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh how I wish that had been fired by me lol...mainly for the triple kill on the idiots who actually tried to putt-putt across that open area in a Bobcat. If I _knew_ them too it would just be a small bonus.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh how I wish that had been fired by me lol...mainly for the triple kill on the idiots who actually tried to putt-putt across that open area in a Bobcat. If I _knew_ them too it would just be a small bonus.



We were just driving around trolling people. We killed a tank with it! Just wanted to see how long we could last.  When we got hit, it was like G-d himself slammed a hammer on us. The BANG was so loud and violent.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 6, 2012)

Ive only been able to nail one once, twice maybe, and certainly not a double or triple.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dave, Reayth and I were in the Bobcat crossing the beach in Gulf of Oman and were slammed with a Javlin. We couldn't stop laughing. The "BANG" was so loud and the bobcat evaporated. NOTHING was left. I didn't even know what hit us until I saw the kill cam. It was funny as hell.



A tragedy! I had the same sort of thing happen, I watch videos of people getting road kills with it against morons, and once, just once I even played against people that were that bad. But nope, can't ever get anyone to just stand there. But one time I seen it sitting in a landmine hole, not sure why, but I jumped in and was killed within a second by a Jav, it was so quick I can only assume the bastard had locked on and fired before anyone was even in it, just by chance I happened to jump in  Made me very sad as I just get in it to be silly.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh how I wish that had been fired by me lol...mainly for the triple kill on the idiots who actually tried to putt-putt across that open area in a Bobcat. If I _knew_ them too it would just be a small bonus.



People don't expect to do anything but die in it, I wouldn't call them idiots, since they are expecting it. It's just funny to cross the battlefield in one. It brings me back to BC1 days when they had golf carts, that was the best to get a road kill with one of those, I liked the sillyness of the BC series. That whole map took place on a golf course, most of the flags were different holes, it was great.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> People don't expect to do anything but die in it, I wouldn't call them idiots, since they are expecting it. It's just funny to cross the battlefield in one. It brings me back to BC1 days when they had golf carts, that was the best to get a road kill with one of those, I liked the sillyness of the BC series. That whole map took place on a golf course, most of the flags were different holes, it was great.



I never played BC1 but this HAS TO HAPPEN in BF3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I never played BC1 but this HAS TO HAPPEN in BF3.








She was a beauty. I would put up gameplay videos, but since it was consoles only most of the footage is recorded by people with epilepsy.

But yeah I just enjoyed the comedy of that entire series. Lots of things made me laugh, the Bobcat brings a bit of that back. I felt the comedy helped seperate itself from other games in the same genre, but now it's all hardcore machoman michael bayesque to get it back inline with the genre norm.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://images.wikia.com/battlefield/images/8/8f/BFBC_GOLF_CART.jpg
> She was a beauty. I would put up gameplay videos, but since it was consoles only most of the footage is recorded by people with epilepsy.
> 
> But yeah I just enjoyed the comedy of that entire series. Lots of things made me laugh, the Bobcat brings a bit of that back. I felt the comedy helped seperate itself from other games in the same genre, but now it's all hardcore machoman michael bayesque to get it back inline with the genre norm.



BF2 had a semi truck and a muscle car.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 6, 2012)

i cant believe this shit, im getting banned for no reason... i was the best player doing my duty high score i play well i play alot BF3 then people ban me ??

WHY ????????
WHY ????????

WHY ????????
WHY ????????

WHY ????????
WHY ????????

fuck fat kids admins nerds ass shitters


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BF2 had a semi truck and a muscle car.



Just looked up the muscle car, don't think I had that expansion. Looks awesome, I would love to see a fast moving vehicle with no weapons on it back like that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just looked up the muscle car, don't think I had that expansion. Looks awesome, I would love to see a fast moving vehicle with no weapons on it back like that.



Armor Fury. It was in the Alaska level. Engine sound was awesome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Armor Fury. It was in the Alaska level. Engine sound was awesome.



Psh engine sound, did you see that horrible 70's fake wood grain dash?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Psh engine sound, did you see that horrible 70's fake wood grain dash?



FF to 1:00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOTQ7CQRvKs

What song is that?!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> i cant believe this shit, im getting banned for no reason... i was the best player doing my duty high score i play well i play alot BF3 then people ban me ??
> 
> WHY ????????
> WHY ????????
> ...



Its one server! lol. Don't get so butt hurt.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah thats the video I had been watching. Here's the song

[yt]A12-KN5UijA[/yt]


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok maybe idiots wasn't the right term. Goofballs or something is more apt. Cause yeah...you pretty much should expect to get killed.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 7, 2012)

I can not believe! Look at the statistics for this player in your battlelog... 

-lOldBoyl-

It has virtually EVERYTHING! HE PLAY ALL ! Is the best at everything! 

This guy base his life on video games for me is really too much  

He has no social life to spend so much time and hours playing games ! So scary !


He got 58 kills and 0 deaths the last time I played against him


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 7, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> I can not believe! Look at the statistics for this player in your battlelog...
> 
> -lOldBoyl-
> 
> ...



haX. Major hax


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 7, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "#BF3 #Multiplayer will be unavailable for all platforms for maintenance from August 6th 10pm PST to 12am PST August 7th."


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Only thing thats more funny then a Javlin kill on a jeep is a Javlin kill on a Bobcat.



I'd liked to seen that. Were all 3 of you in the Bobcat ?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 7, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> I can not believe! Look at the statistics for this player in your battlelog...
> 
> -lOldBoyl-
> 
> ...



Hacker for sure ! Animal you must of missed the Orhan Days ? Did you just start playing ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 7, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> I can not believe! Look at the statistics for this player in your battlelog...
> 
> -lOldBoyl-
> 
> ...



Dude its hacks. We have a guy from TPU who has close to 900 hours. Game name is Master Orhan. I don't know why its so scary its not like hes harming you.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 7, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Is there an easier way to get the 25 vehicle destroyed other then running around trying to jihad jeep?
> 
> I'm down to 10 left, but it will probably take a couple weeks at the rate I play.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> For starters, play as Engineer and use mines as well. Though the repair torch does a lot of damage to enemy vehicles. Can destroy a lot faster than it repairs friendlies, afaik. Javelin kills on Jeeps are pretty easy too.



You misunderstood. It's the destroy 25 vehicles with c4 assignment.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 7, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Dude its hacks. We have a guy from TPU who has close to 900 hours. Game name is Master Orhan. I don't know why its so scary its not like hes harming you.



Yeah Animal he used to give us all something to do when things got a bit boring. We would go on a Orhan hunt. It could be fun, but he did piss a lot of us off though. Learn a strategy to make his life a little harder if you want to go back on that server. At least he doesn't follow you around like Orhan did all of us. He would always pop in if any of the TPU guys were playing. It's part of the BF3 experience


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 7, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> You misunderstood. It's the destroy 25 vehicles with c4 assignment.



Oops. Well just do it the normal way. Patience and stealth. Jihad Jeeping is for small penises.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oops. Well just do it the normal way. Patience and stealth. Jihad Jeeping is for small penises.



People who say Jihad Jeeping is for small penises don't even have a penis to call small.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oops. Well just do it the normal way. Patience and stealth. Jihad Jeeping is for small penises.



Yup, it's mountains easier to just plant and detonate, most times tankers don't even know you are there - especially the dimwits who like to drive close to buildings or containers.  Hell, 90% of planting C4 is half luck


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> People who say Jihad Jeeping is for small penises don't even have a penis to call small.



Whatever. I choose to play the game as it was intended/designed and don't really get off on trollish methods (such as wanting to be able to slam the AC-130 into things, as another example).

And I have killed waaay more C4-laden Jeeps with tank shells than have ever gotten through to me so it's not just sour grapes on my part. I just think it's fuckin stupid.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I choose to play the game as it was intended/designed


If DICE didn't want Jihad Jeeps by design, they'd have disabled it like they did MAV riding.


I've managed to get quite a few C4 kills on tanks, none using Jihad Jeeps, but I stiil Jihad Jeep, because it's fun.


----------



## DOM (Aug 7, 2012)

Jihad Jeeping is kool 

im at 467 c4 kills 

but i get alot on foot... i love to c4 snipers


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whatever. I choose to play the game as it was intended/designed and don't really get off on trollish methods (such as wanting to be able to slam the AC-130 into things, as another example).
> 
> And I have killed waaay more C4-laden Jeeps with tank shells than have ever gotten through to me so it's not just sour grapes on my part. I just think it's fuckin stupid.



Only rule I follow is no base raping. Thats un-sportsman. Thats like bombing a MASH unit. No class. Other then that there are no rules. Its war. You are gonna get Jihaded next time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2012)

With how lame C4 is in this game, I don't mind C4ing with a Jeep. At least in BC2 you had some throw distance, and it didn't sometimes take 3 damn sticks to kill a tank. That takes ages to plant.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, it's mountains easier to just plant and detonate, most times tankers don't even know you are there - especially the dimwits who like to drive close to buildings or containers.  Hell, 90% of planting C4 is half luck



I must play in all the servers where the tank drivers pay attention to their surroundings. I do more dying then killing when I try to run up and plant on a tank.

Though I do admit that while they pay attention to their surroundings, they don't do very well at noticing incoming jeeps.


----------



## happita (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't had the time to play full conquest or domination games. So I'm limited to team/squad deathmatch on weekdays and then conquest/domination on weekends.

But you guys certainly put that "Jihad Jeeping" idea in my head. Definitely going to have some fun trying that out when I get home tonight


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2012)

happita said:


> I haven't had the time to play full conquest or domination games. So I'm limited to team/squad deathmatch on weekdays and then conquest/domination on weekends.
> 
> But you guys certainly put that "Jihad Jeeping" idea in my head. Definitely going to have some fun trying that out when I get home tonight



Best way to jihad jeep is to team up on teamspeak then you drive and the support sits in base while you find tanks and when its time yell over TS to detonate. then just drive back to have a reapply of C4 and go again.


----------



## happita (Aug 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Best way to jihad jeep is to team up on teamspeak then you drive and the support sits in base while you find tanks and when its time yell over TS to detonate. then just drive back to have a reapply of C4 and go again.



Ohhhhhh. I was thinking plant a C4 yourself and drive up to a tank, leap out then press the detonator button and boom. I guess if it was that easy, every single person would be doing it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> If DICE didn't want Jihad Jeeps by design, they'd have disabled it like they did MAV riding.
> 
> 
> I've managed to get quite a few C4 kills on tanks, none using Jihad Jeeps, but I stiil Jihad Jeep, because it's fun.



yea if i played more id probably have the most C4 kills on tanks, as it tends to be the one thing im good for, also fairly good with Jihad Jeeps

and i also dont want to here people bitch about Jihad jeeps 

It may be a game but its based on war, what has war taught us? if you have explosives and you need to blow something up you find a way to do it, dosent matter if its a hand grenade in  a GI's sock to blow up tank treads of C4 on a fast moving vehicle a high value target is just that high value and for your team and for victory you will destroy it.

Games imbalanced for damage models anyway so i dont know why ppl are bitching C4 on a jeep you sit still your dead someone flicks a penny at you you friggin explode, 

Jihad jeep is an effective method of beating a tank, now tank shells hitting ppl square in the chest on the other hand but they walk away now thats just annoying lol. or how things like a Mobile AA you have to fire it all day at a soldier to kill him, that shits stupid,

C4 on a jeep to take out a tank thats just smarts. And besides big explosions are awesome. BOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea if i played more id probably have the most C4 kills on tanks, as it tends to be the one thing im good for, also fairly good with Jihad Jeeps
> 
> and i also dont want to here people bitch about Jihad jeeps
> 
> It may be a game but its based on war, what has war taught us? if you have explosives and you need to blow something up you find a way to do it, dosent matter if its a hand grenade in  a GI's sock to blow up tank treads of C4 on a fast moving vehicle a high value target is just that high value and for your team and for victory you will destroy it.



Yeah all that.......and the lulz.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2012)

now i will say c4 on jeep with someone else driving blow up tank and they drive off is a bit stupid but i usually have to die to get the high value tank destroy so its not a bad trade off sacrifice for the greater good and as mailman said teh Lulz


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I suppose they could have it so they did not stick to friendlies but still...not a huge deal either way to me it's just not something I get much satisfaction or a big kick out of doing. At least not compared to the traditional C4'ing of tanks. It's also a hilarious fail when a tank (or an RPG or something) nails it before they can detonate-for multiple destroy explosive ribbons too-as I usually am able to do as I said...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2012)

well tried playing a round of hardcore, and it sucks seems most harcore servers ive found so far its 1 bullet kill for most weapons, which is a bit much for shotguns at flag to flag distance, man use to be you could find hardcore damage model with 100% health and all other things ON, not OFF, which allowed for the perks of vanilla but no rambo stand in street absorbing rounds that i see on a regular basis in vanilla BF3 what sucks most is lack server choice in comparison to Bad Company 2 in terms of other settings, its pretty much just select one map it runs 24.7 and its standard, if its hardcore its all assits off period no real in between. 

need to find a happy medium in between but i just cant seem to find it, i think its dumb firing 30-40 7.62 rounds at point blank range and most miss aka 2-3 feet away but long range can peg someone no problem, the lower health helped that but miss the minimap and spotting mechanics. Oh well, back to vanilla mode i guess.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 8, 2012)

Battlelog - Battlelog and Server Update 10:00 CET, 9th of August



> By: trydling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank goodness, the current map not showing up in the server browser has been bugging me since the big CQ patch.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 8, 2012)

Everyone needs to stop whoring it up in DayZ and play BF3 again.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, starting game now.  My brother-in-law is visiting, so I haven't been on at all.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 8, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Everyone needs to stop whoring it up in DayZ and play BF3 again.



Yeah I have been playing nothing but Tribes for two weeks (oh man what fun and nostalgia) so I am about ready for some more BF3. But oh yeah I don't really count cuz I'm not on TS


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 9, 2012)

My assignments are now not showing up in game. huh!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2012)

bah finally get a moment to play no ones on damn it. well everyones on just DayZ.... more like Day ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2012)

psh. give me a few minutes.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2012)

gotta work at 6am EST so make your few minutes more like 30 seconds and then were talkin lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2012)

*the making of Caspian Border*



> Back in 2010, our multiplayer design pod was facing a dozen level concepts up on the wall. The previous day we had narrowed it down from 29 pitches, and these were the ones that had made the cut. I picked the one with the beautiful countryside — a serene landscape of trees, open fields and expansive gentle slopes. The pitch simply read “Rolling Hills”. This would be a fun level to toy with – and this is the story of how it turned into the classic Battlefield 3 map Caspian Border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 9, 2012)

Neoseeker - Battlefield 3 loadouts now customizable via Battlelog



> Sean Ridgeley - Thursday, August 9, 2012 7:37am (PST)
> 
> Rejoice, experimentalists
> 
> ...



Neoseeker - DICE "looking at" Battlefield 3 Gunmaster weapon options



> Sean Ridgeley - Wednesday, August 8, 2012 7:49am (PST)
> 
> Finally, some replay value
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> global Battlefield community manager Daniel "zh1nt0" Matros says the studio is today "looking at giving admins more control what weapon list your gunmaster can run".



Bout fricken time!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Gunmaster is da ghey.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gunmaster is da ghey.



You must have smoked yourself retarted


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You must have smoked yourself retarted



Gun master is just CS with updated graphics. Its not 1999 anymore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gun master is just CS with updated graphics. Its not 1999 anymore.



WHY NOT! prince sang about it so it must be a good year!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 9, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Source



I sooooo want to be able to bring that tower down when I want it too.

Though, with all the hate there always is for snipers on that thing, I think most would just gather around it at the beginning of the round and bring it down then.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> WHY NOT! prince sang about it so it must be a good year!



Hate that year. Most the stuff I'm "paying for" I did that year. Y2K failed me. The world should have ended. Now it just keeps dragging on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hated that year. Most the stuff I'm "paying for" I did that year. Y2K failed me. The world should have ended.



Yea I hear ya, I was a raging meth head at that time HAHAHA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I hear ya, I was a raging meth head at that time HAHAHA



To many woman and drugs at that time. Made all the wrong choices career wise. Yeah screw 1999. Quake 3 is about the only thing good from that year.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I have been playing nothing but Tribes for two weeks (oh man what fun and nostalgia) so I am about ready for some more BF3. But oh yeah I don't really count cuz I'm not on TS



Shit I haven't gamed at all in 2 or 3 weeks. 
Last time I did was Borderlands with Brandon. 
Leaving tonight for my Vacation The 
smoke is so thick in Boise from forest fires 
you can hardly see the foothills.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gun master is just CS with updated graphics. Its not 1999 anymore.



Having never played CS when it was popular, I don't mind GM. It's an ice change of pace from normal CQ play (which is fast paced and aggressive) and a nice change of pace from larger map Conquest (which is ab it more relaxed, time to think, and set strategy's up). I like how the mode scales, it starts off pretty slow paced, and if you can get that early jump it becomes a ton of fun, then you have to maintain that lead as you move onto sniper rifles and knives vs people who now have PDW's and Shotguns.



mastrdrver said:


> I sooooo want to be able to bring that tower down when I want it too.
> 
> Though, with all the hate there always is for snipers on that thing, I think most would just gather around it at the beginning of the round and bring it down then.



I want to be able to bring a lot of things down, more destruction like BC2 had.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Shit I haven't gamed at all in 2 or 3 weeks.
> Last time I did was Borderlands with Brandon.
> Leaving tonight for my Vacation The
> smoke is so thick in Boise from forest fires
> you can hardly see the foothills.



Didnt you just get off vacation?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gun master is just CS with updated graphics. Its not 1999 anymore.



No shit, thats the point lol. Gun Game is CS was really fun. Why not bring it to BF3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No shit, thats the point lol. Gun Game is CS was really fun. Why not bring it to BF3.



Because CS sucked back then too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because CS sucked back then too.



Really, I can tell you never played it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Really, I can tell you never played it.



Did play it. Quake 3 was far better.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Really, I can tell you never played it.



You were like 10 when CS:S came out and 5 or 6 when CS came out = your opinion is invalid.



Can we get back on topic now? 

I'm up to a couple hours of BF3 tonight, who is gonna join me?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You were like 10 when CS:S came out and 5 or 6 when CS came out = your opinion is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could got work. But this weekend I hope to be on some.


----------



## happita (Aug 9, 2012)

Same here. With all the overtime I've been putting in work, BF3 is calling me to blow up some tanks this weekend. I'll have to get on some TS and try out that jihad jeeping you guys have been raving about


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You were like 10 when CS:S came out and 5 or 6 when CS came out = your opinion is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will! I still play CS:S to this day. I enjoy it. I started playing it when I was like 13-14. Its the game that got me into building a computer for the first time.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 10, 2012)

I might hop on for a bit. I have a a FTP server I need to get done building too though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Its the game that got me into building a computer for the first time.


 Using a Mac for 10+ years prior to building my first PC is what got me to build my own rig. I was a hipster before hipsters existed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Using a Mac for 10+ years prior to building my first PC is what got me to build my own rig. I was a hipster before hipsters existed.









You sound like every hipster that ever existed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://chzemokid.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/emo-scene-hipster-its-so-rough-being-first.jpg
> 
> You sound like every hipster that ever existed.



lol Honestly I didn't even know what a hipster was until Haru explained it to me on TS one night. I said something was "Fresh" and he asked me if I was some kinda hipster because I was using old slang and was trying to bring it back. I informed him no, its not old to me. I FROM that generation. 

I saw my first Hipster a month ago in Target. I said hi as they walked past me. They looked at me and my camo boonie like I was garbage. Then 10 minutes later I was standing next to them looking at tablets and I looked at what I assume was her boyfriend and said "You gots real purty hair". The guy got smart and said "You mean purty mouth don't you?!" I replied "What the hell dude this is 2012. Get with it!". They walked off and acted like nothing happen.

If Haru wouldn't have told me what they were all about I would have just thought she was a shy chick with a gay friend. I had no idea straight men dressed like that in my neck of the woods. Miami sure. Not where I live now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just tried out the M416, have been using the M16A3 just like everyone and their mother, but wanted to see if slightly more vertical recoil and a lot less 1st shot recoil, but 50 rpm less was a good trade off. Here was the results





Looks like I found my new gun. I loved the M416 in BC2. The lower 1st shot recoil makes it much easier to burst fire. I joined late, that guy who got Ace was at like 40 kills and 8000 points when I joined, I was gaining damn fast, I passed him right at the end, then I met a sniper with a shotgun and got owned and he edged me out in the last 30 seconds, I was very sad. But yeah, great gun and I don't think many use it, since so many love the M16.



TheMailMan78 said:


> lol Honestly I didn't even know what a hipster was until Haru explained it to me on TS one night. I said something was "Fresh" and he asked me if I was some kinda hipster because I was using old slang and was trying to bring it back. I informed him no, its not old to me. I FROM that generation.
> 
> I saw my first Hipster a month ago in Target. I said hi as they walked past me. They looked at me and my camo boonie like I was garbage. Then 10 minutes later I was standing next to them looking at tablets and I looked at what I assume was her boyfriend and said "You gots real purty hair". The guy got smart and said "You mean purty mouth don't you?!" I replied "What the hell dude this is 2012. Get with it!". They walked off and acted like nothing happen.
> 
> If Haru wouldn't have told me what they were all about I would have just thought she was a shy chick with a gay friend. I had no idea straight men dressed like that in my neck of the woods. Miami sure. Not where I live now.



Hipster goes back to like the 40s, and you've seen many a hipsters, ever walk past an Apple store?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just tried out the M416, have been using the M16A3 just like everyone and their mother, but wanted to see if slightly more vertical recoil and a lot less 1st shot recoil, but 50 rpm less was a good trade off. Here was the results
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120809/Capture077.jpg
> Looks like I found my new gun. I loved the M416 in BC2. The lower 1st shot recoil makes it much easier to burst fire. I joined late, that guy who got Ace was at like 40 kills and 8000 points when I joined, I was gaining damn fast, I passed him right at the end, then I met a sniper with a shotgun and got owned and he edged me out in the last 30 seconds, I was very sad. But yeah, great gun and I don't think many use it, since so many love the M16.
> ...



I thought the Apple store was where the Cult of Apple has it's services and hands out the poisoned juice and cookies.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I thought the Apple store was where the Cult of Apple has it's services and hands out the poisoned juice and cookies.



Didn't you know? Steve Jobs turned PC's into Mac's, and he was a martyr for his cause... does anyone see a similarity here?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh yeah I discovered the M416 awhile ago (somehow...don't play a lot of assault relatively) and proceeded to mow fuckers down right away especially in the corridors of Metro and Bazaar.

A "sniper with a shotgun" at the end...man ain't that a bitch! 

Heh I used only a Mac too to begin with but it was mainly gaming that lead me to building my own PCs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2012)

zzz need more ppl on BF3 for epic C4ing.


----------



## happita (Aug 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> zzz need more ppl on BF3 for epic C4ing.



I haz that covered on Saturday...for now, I be working and sleeping...sometimes both at the same time


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 10, 2012)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "We are aware of issues affecting BF3 player stats on Battlelog. We are working to resolve these issues - thanks for your patience!"

twitter.com/Battlefield: "#Battlelog will be unavailable August 9th starting around 11pm PST. Expected downtime is 30 minutes."


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh yeah I discovered the M416 awhile ago (somehow...don't play a lot of assault relatively) and proceeded to mow fuckers down right away especially in the corridors of Metro and Bazaar.
> 
> A "sniper with a shotgun" at the end...man ain't that a bitch!
> 
> Heh I used only a Mac too to begin with but it was mainly gaming that lead me to building my own PCs.



Yeah the M416 seems nice. The M16A3 is an amazing gun, I would almost say too good. But sometimes I find targets escaping me at long distances since the 2.5 1st shot recoil it's not the best to burst fire with. 2.0 on the M416, I found it extremely easy to burst fire with, killing targets at 150m wasn't hard at all. And I don't mind only giving up 50 rpm and barely any vertical recoil to get a better rounded weapon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 10, 2012)

"2.5" refers to distance? And doesn't that M16 have the 2 round burst per shot? Or is that the A4? Such sounded cool but I found I couldn't really get accustomed to it in practice.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks like I found my new gun. I loved the M416 in BC2.



That was my goto gun in BC2 as well.  I use it exclusively on assault BF3, but nowhere to the skill level you're at 

Killer round.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> That was my goto gun in BC2 as well.  I use it exclusively on assault BF3, but nowhere to the skill level you're at
> 
> Killer round.



Hes a killer camper.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> "2.5" refers to distance? And doesn't that M16 have the 2 round burst per shot? Or is that the A4? Such sounded cool but I found I couldn't really get accustomed to it in practice.



The M16A3 is Semi or Auto. M16A4 is Semi, 3 round burst, and Auto. In real life the M16A3 and M16A4 have the same shooting modes, just the A4 has improved internals and more gadget mounting options.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> "2.5" refers to distance? And doesn't that M16 have the 2 round burst per shot? Or is that the A4? Such sounded cool but I found I couldn't really get accustomed to it in practice.



2.5 refer to the amount of recoil on the 1st shot. 2.0 would be 200% recoil of the shots beyond that. So 2.5 is 250%. So the M416 has less kick on the first shot that the M16A3.



Hilux SSRG said:


> That was my goto gun in BC2 as well.  I use it exclusively on assault BF3, but nowhere to the skill level you're at



Yeah I loved it in BC2, it and the XM8 had great Iron Sights, so I always used them. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes a killer camper.



You got me, with all of my Recon points and Metro playtime.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah yes 3-round. At any rate, couldn't get used to it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah yes 3-round. At any rate, couldn't get used to it.



The M416 is full auto, it's just like the M16A3, just with 50 less RPM, less 1st shot recoil, and a negligible amount of vertical recoil more.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2012)

come on you lazy DayZ loving tards its time to stop the zombie killing and get to back to capping flags and blowing shit up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> come on you lazy DayZ loving tards its time to stop the zombie killing and get to back to capping flags and blowing shit up.



agreed 100%


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> come on you lazy DayZ loving tards its time to stop the zombie killing and get to back to capping flags and blowing shit up.



Or just do both and win.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 13, 2012)

Can you say "Hacker/Cheater":


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 13, 2012)

Any people here playing on servers in Asia? Looking for some people to play with, as being a lone ranger is getting boring. Same in game username as my forum name here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

The ole gang had a fun time last night! It was good to take a break from dayz and get back into battlefield again! It make me more and more excited about armored kill.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 13, 2012)

My accuracy has been suffering do to using support class for these damned assignments. Now I can't kill with rifles any more and fucked over my L96 accuracy. I need to get back to Recon before I forget how to play it long range.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/40561405/1/287462535/

Close range recon run & gun style I got down packed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea I played recon for the last half of the night trying to soflam g8tr and erocker LOLZ


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 13, 2012)

TheLostSwede said:


> Any people here playing on servers in Asia? Looking for some people to play with, as being a lone ranger is getting boring. Same in game username as my forum name here.



Hmm I don't think we have any Asian players here at TPU...

You could try the subreddit (reddit.com/r/bf3) or the Battlelog forums (yeah it's jackhole central but may be worth a shot...).

Are you an ex-pat?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

TheLostSwede said:


> Any people here playing on servers in Asia? Looking for some people to play with, as being a lone ranger is getting boring. Same in game username as my forum name here.



Marineborn and Kurgan both play Asian servers. They use skype and can be fun to play with.....when Kurgan isnt camping.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 13, 2012)

Asian? I thought MB was stationed in Europe.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Asian? I thought MB was stationed in Europe.



S. Korea.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 13, 2012)

Well there you go.

Edit: Check this out:

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/y4ur6/dice_i_need_your_help_reddit/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Marineborn and Kurgan both play Asian servers. They use skype and can be fun to play with.....when Kurgan isnt camping.



Nah that was back when BC2 came out. Then Marine got stationed in England (it's his favorite country, I was trying to convince him to go out as Uncle Sam on the 4th, but he wouldn't). So when he's on I usually play Euro servers with him, granted now he has decent internet, so he could easily play US (but he likes to cry, so I usually still roll euro's with him).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nah that was back when BC2 came out. Then Marine got stationed in England (it's his favorite country, I was trying to convince him to go out as Uncle Sam on the 4th, but he wouldn't). So when he's on I usually play Euro servers with him, granted now he has decent internet, so he could easily play US (but he likes to cry, so I usually still roll euro's with him).



Oh I didn't know he got re-stationed! Tell that roided out sissy to get on TS with us.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh I didn't know he got re-stationed! Tell that roided out sissy to get on TS with us.



Eh he always goes to sleep early, weekdays he's in bed by like 2 - 3pm central time, I rarely see anyone from TPU playing at those times. Crazy was a few days ago so he joined us. But yeah rarely anyone on when he's up and usually when I play, another reason we have to play Euro, most of the US servers are empty. Weekends he is usually up till maybe 5pm, but thats still usually before most are on. I'll mention it to him, just probably won't line up in times too well. But if anyone is up for playing earlier in the day, post something up, more the merrier.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah...England is a lot more fun when you can go to a pub or a 1200 year old castle or whatever whenever you want. 

But he's maybe also just kinda homesick.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2012)

?? Where did everyone on TS go? It's working fine now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 14, 2012)

master_ballgag is back on BF3. He was chasing me from server to server trying to knife me each time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> master_ballgag is back on BF3. He was chasing me from server to server trying to knife me each time.



Ya know the more you talk about him the more hes gonna bother you. Thats how trolling works.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> so I usually still roll euro's with him



The Germans know how to host servers


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> master_ballgag is back on BF3. He was chasing me from server to server trying to knife me each time.




Just play on servers that have CQ rotations. Last I saw he didn't have it, thus he can't bother you. 

Or you could just troll him back by owning him.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

i must say F@CK EA and this BF3: Premium Edition


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i must say F@CK EA and this BF3: Premium Edition


----------



## happita (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i must say F@CK EA and this BF3: Premium Edition



Whoa.....EA, thems be some fightin' words!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

it just makes me mad to shell out $135 for BF3 and then to get slapped in the face by this kind of deal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> it just makes me mad to shell out $135 for BF3 and then to get slapped in the face by this kind of deal.



I hear ya but what can ya do


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 14, 2012)

Battlefield 3: Premium Edition Announcement Trailer featuring clips from an Armored Kill dusk map, and first view of Aftermath map.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield 3: Premium Edition Announcement Trailer featuring clips from an Armored Kill dusk map, and first view of Aftermath map.



Jizz in ma pants.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

well my friend will be happy, as he's getting this pc http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=7_124&item_id=047076 at the end of the month  and then at the end of Sept. he can get this and join in on all the fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well my friend will be happy, as he's getting this pc http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=7_124&item_id=047076 at the end of the month  and then at the end of Sept. he can get this and join in on all the fun



I hate to say it man but I doubt a IGP 6550D will play BF3 properly even on lowest settings.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Highway will be happy. Its got a night map! Dunno if its dark enough however. I think he wanted something with night vision.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah so looking forward to this. Will bring me back to BF3 as my main everyday game. 

Besides my sudden Tribes Ascend addiction I'm a bit tired of vanilla anyway. And I am not as good in straight up infantry combat...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 14, 2012)

examiner.com - Battlefield 3 Armored Kill sets stage at Gamescom, DICE wants fan feedback



> BATTLEFIELD 3 | AUGUST 13, 2012 | BY: BEN MILLER
> 
> As many of you know, the Gamescom 2012 video game convention is set to take place this week, starting tomorrow on August 14. In preparation for this event, Battlefield fans should take note that DICE will be showcasing the upcoming Armored Kill expansion pack for Battlefield 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 14, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> be sure to contribute to the thread on Reddit.



Which I linked here yesterday I might point out... Oh yeah go me!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hate to say it man but I doubt a IGP 6550D will play BF3 properly even on lowest settings



He's buying a card at the end of Sept too as BF3 Premium is a package deal.  He's thinking HD7700 series for now and maybe a better HD8K when they are released.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Highway will be happy. Its got a night map! Dunno if its dark enough however. I think he wanted something with night vision.



that's what ArmA II/III and DayZ is for ^_^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> that's what ArmA II/III and DayZ is for ^_^



Eh, I like BF night maps.

Also Dayz at night...


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 15, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> come on you lazy DayZ loving tards its time to stop the zombie killing and get to back to capping flags and blowing shit up.



X100 ! Yes I'm back. Great time with the Family and a 
Awesome Time at AT&T Park. Wow what a Ballpark.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I am very happy about night maps, even though there will be vehicles all over the place.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 15, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> even though there will be vehicles all over the place.



...it's Battlefield.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 15, 2012)

Joystiq - Battlefield 4 sticking to modern warfare



> by Alexander Sliwinski   on Aug 13th 2012 9:00AM
> 
> Battlefield 4 will be set in modern times, DICE general manager Karl Magnus Troedsson revealed at GDC Europe today. The game, which was announced with no pomp last month, will have a beta sometime next year, but little else has been revealed. However, with a lag time of six years between Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 3, why did the studio go with Battlefield 4 so quickly instead of heading back to Bad Company?
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> X100 ! Yes I'm back. Great time with the Family and a
> Awesome Time at AT&T Park. Wow what a Ballpark.



hey yea frick!

Im so excited for Armor Kill and After Math. I really do not want BF4 to come. Not for another 5 years haha. And if BF4 wasn't going to be modern warfare id be surprised. BF2142 is the future warfare battlefield. I wish they would make a 2143 though instead of BF4.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hey yea frick!
> 
> Im so excited for Armor Kill and After Math. I really do not want BF4 to come. Not for another 5 years haha. And if BF4 wasn't going to be modern warfare id be surprised. BF2142 is the future warfare battlefield. I wish they would make a 2143 though instead of BF4.


Well there is that expansion that comes after Premium ends.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 15, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> it just makes me mad to shell out $135 for BF3 and then to get slapped in the face by this kind of deal.



Just like I go thru every year with the Sunday ticket. I paid $300 a year for it and they give it to new customers every year for free. It is marketing. It is what it is !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well there is that expansion that comes after Premium ends.



What choo talkin bout, Willis?


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

fyi guys i finally have the Teamspeak server pulling form my paypal account. I don't ask that anyone pay for past use of it, but if you can throw a few bucks towards keeping it live that would be awesome.
I am talking about the ts21,gameservers.com one, which i am pretty sure is the one people use. every little bit helps so just pm me and i'll give you my paypal addy if you feel like helping.

greatly appreciated


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> fyi guys i finally have the Teamspeak server pulling form my paypal account. I don't ask that anyone pay for past use of it, but if you can throw a few bucks towards keeping it live that would be awesome.
> I am talking about the ts21,gameservers.com one, which i am pretty sure is the one people use. every little bit helps so just pm me and i'll give you my paypal addy if you feel like helping.
> 
> greatly appreciated



I Posted in the dayz thread but how much is it and I can send you some.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> fyi guys i finally have the Teamspeak server pulling form my paypal account. I don't ask that anyone pay for past use of it, but if you can throw a few bucks towards keeping it live that would be awesome.
> I am talking about the ts21,gameservers.com one, which i am pretty sure is the one people use. every little bit helps so just pm me and i'll give you my paypal addy if you feel like helping.
> 
> greatly appreciated



How much is it a year?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How much is it a year?



I think around 100$


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think around 100$



Can we host one ourselves?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can we host one ourselves?



IF we have less than 32 people I can set one up on one of my crunchers if needed.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How much is it a year?



brandon is right, just under $100. I have a server i had initially started setting it up on, but tbh it's a pain in the ass to actually manage a server, even just a teamspeak one. i find you can either manage a server, or enjoy playing a game - but not both.

so i pay for the server and that works for me. however let me know if you guys decide to stop using it - no need to keep it live if it goes unused.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> IF we have less than 32 people I can set one up on one of my crunchers if needed.



We have always been a small group. I can donate a case fan or two and a keyboard if needed Brandon. I would donate to Diggi in a second but I don't think that's sustainable in the long run. (Epic respect to Diggi for doing it to begin with). I just think the donations will last a month or so then die off and he will be stuck. Don't want that to happen. I would rather one of us set it up and go from there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We have always been a small group. I can donate a case fan or two and a keyboard if needed Brandon. I would donate to Diggi in a second but I don't think that's sustainable in the long run. (Epic respect to Diggi for doing it to begin with). I just think the donations will last a month or so then die off and he will be stuck. Don't want that to happen. I would rather one of us set it up and go from there.



You gotta think about bandwidth for the person who hosts it cause on nights we have around 10 people and atleast 3 at a time are talking thats 10*1=25.6 = 256KB sec * 5 people taking that the same time is 1280KB sec.

The person hosting will have a shitty lag at this point so maybe best to pay to host it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You gotta think about bandwidth for the person who hosts it cause on nights we have around 10 people and atleast 3 at a time are talking thats 10*1=25.6 = 256KB sec * 5 people taking that the same time is 1280KB sec.
> 
> The person hosting will have a shitty lag at this point so maybe best to pay to host it.



I hate science and math.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The person hosting will have a shitty lag at this point so maybe best to pay to host it.



that's why erocker stopped hosting his, among other reasons. I see your complaints and they are valid TMM - but we have already tried it that way. erocker had a personal server we all used and it was such a pain he shut it down.

then we had nothing, so i paid for a managed server. I think it's more likely to stay up if people commit to $5 every few months. it will even out. if people actually use the thing throw some cash on it, it's not asking too much imo. if 5 people throw $20 each year it's covered. that's easily done imo - especially considering the fact that i'll continue to cover the remainder on my own.

expecting any one of us to individually manage a server and use our own bandwidth doing so i think is a little much. as i said it takes the fun out, for me personally at least.

I appreciate the problems you've highlighted - but again we've already tried it the way you recommend, and switched to this because it worked better for us.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate science and math.



Me too but as digi said throw a few $ here or there and its peanuts to keep it running.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> that's why erocker stopped hosting his, among other reasons. I see your complaints and they are valid TMM - but we have already tried it that way. erocker had a personal server we all used and it was such a pain he shut it down.
> 
> then we had nothing, so i paid for a managed server. I think it's more likely to stay up if people commit to $5 every few months. it will even out. if people actually use the thing throw some cash on it, it's not asking too much imo. if 5 people throw $20 each year it's covered. that's easily done imo - especially considering the fact that i'll continue to cover the remainder on my own.
> 
> ...



Ok I'm gonna see if I can scratch up some cash to help ya out. PM me your address.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

I got it covered. PM your addy, Digi, I've had 6 months worth of fees waiting for a while now.


The rest of you can donate to me, and every three months we will poll for more funds, and pay every six. Anything missing fund-wise, I will personally cover.


Digi, the hosting company you use has been very reliable, so I'd like to keep the server there. If you wanna shut it down, that's fine, but I know BF3 will pick up a bit more with the expansion in a month, and i'll be playing more once my shoulder heals. We'vbe always kinda been a malleable group that plays many titles anyway, and there's been a fair bit of new users lately. I count on avg 6-8 people any given evening, with as many as 25-30 at times, like this past weekend.


Anyway, let's do dis!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2012)

(Throws money at the screen) WHERE DO I SEND FUNDS TOO?!?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> (Throws money at the screen) WHERE DO I SEND FUNDS TOO?!?



You already have my paypal, asshat.


----------



## happita (Aug 16, 2012)

For a community that loves to give, me being a part of this GREAT community, I will donate $10/year to try to keep this up and running. Just gotta wait till I get my paycheck so I can fill up my PayPal and then it's coming to you digibucc. 
Thanks for giving us a place that is a lot more personal in terms of getting to know each other better


----------



## digibucc (Aug 16, 2012)

you guys are awesome! that's why I love this place so much!

Game on !


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone else suddenly having lag issues in the last couple days?

I know it is not connection issues. My CPU use swings ~30% up and down about every 5 secs. Only thing I've done was install the W7 updates that came out the other day. I tried uninstalling the non security updates but to no avail.

I've tried different servers, but it does not help.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone else suddenly having lag issues in the last couple days?
> 
> I know it is not connection issues. My CPU use swings ~30% up and down about every 5 secs. Only thing I've done was install the W7 updates that came out the other day. I tried uninstalling the non security updates but to no avail.
> 
> I've tried different servers, but it does not help.



Yes, I have a few times, but changing servers helps. It's largely due to users with high pings also being on the server, like 300+ms. Perhaps there is a new hack out or something.


All I know is that I have been doing pretty good with my 360 controller as of late.


----------



## happita (Aug 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> All I know is that I have been doing pretty good with my 360 controller as of late.



I actually bought a 360 controller just to use for Skyrim and it was great. However, I think everyone and their moms would own me if I used it for BF3 
I will have to post my stats when I get home tonight for when I had BF3 on my PS3 versus my stats on PC. Ridiculous difference lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah Dave is an anomaly.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2012)

More Armored Kill action and an interview with Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus in today's GamesCom recap by Pwned:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has posted about hit registration on the thread in reddit. They improved the hit detection by quite a bit in an update in BC2. People seemed to have died faster. Like it seemed every bullet was registering, not every other like it seems now.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I wonder if anyone has posted about hit registration on the thread in reddit. They improved the hit detection by quite a bit in an update in BC2. People seemed to have died faster. Like it seemed every bullet was registering, not every other like it seems now.



Bf3 has better hit detection than bc2 ever did.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, I have a few times, but changing servers helps. It's largely due to users with high pings also being on the server, like 300+ms. Perhaps there is a new hack out or something.
> 
> 
> All I know is that I have been doing pretty good with my 360 controller as of late.



Yea I checked for high pings but nobody had anything over about 150 max. I'm also finding that FF is crashing a lot today every time something is using flash. It's really easy to crash FF when trying to watch a video on one monitor and do something else on the other. I'm sure their related, but I just have not been able to figure it out yet.


----------



## happita (Aug 17, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea I checked for high pings but nobody had anything over about 150 max. I'm also finding that FF is crashing a lot today every time something is using flash. It's really easy to crash FF when trying to watch a video on one monitor and do something else on the other. I'm sure their related, but I just have not been able to figure it out yet.



Mozilla lost their mojo after 3.6....anything after that version, you are right, I crash pretty easily too. So I switched to IE 9 and no problems thus far.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, I've had no problems until recently. I've spent days with FF open without a single problem.

Seeing how FF did not update recently, I know for sure that it can't be the problem.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 17, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea I checked for high pings but nobody had anything over about 150 max. I'm also finding that FF is crashing a lot today every time something is using flash. It's really easy to crash FF when trying to watch a video on one monitor and do something else on the other. I'm sure their related, but I just have not been able to figure it out yet.



I had the same issue and rolled back to a previous version of flash. I watch a lot of motogp with FF which uses Flash and never had problems until a little while back. I rolled back to a version of flash from about a year ago and have not had any issues since. I'd give that a try if you have not already.

Edit: I should also add that I tried with IE and Chrome and had the same crashes until I rolled back Flash.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 17, 2012)

*Brandon is the man*

Any one who wants to have a patient person walk them through a game. This guy is great. He did it with me a 
couple weeks ago and listening to him with Alex tonight. He should be a damn teacher. You're great Brother !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 17, 2012)

Are you talking about DayZ or what?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2012)

Been playing some BF3 with my buddy lately. Should be on more tonight. I need to reinstall TS though.


----------



## happita (Aug 17, 2012)

happita said:


> I will have to post my stats when I get home tonight for when I had BF3 on my PS3 versus my stats on PC. Ridiculous difference lol.



Here's something to laugh at. The playtimes are almost identical. Thought I'd entertain some of you guys lol.


PC Stats






PS3 Stats


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yea firefox has went to crap I finally switched to chrome after using firefox since it was netscape due to numerous bugs with FF.
Better battelog plugin actually works fully with chrome and battlelog seems to work better in general.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 17, 2012)

Is this anyone else's experience with Chrome?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Are you talking about DayZ or what?


Yeah , last night , but he did the same thing with me before I left on Borderlands. 
Listening to the Instruction though I can tell you I'm not gonna be buying Arma. 
Sounds way to complicated for my little bitty brain.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Is this anyone else's experience with Chrome?



I switched to chrome about a year ago, no issues with it. It's definitely faster than FF or IE.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 18, 2012)

I use Opera had no issues battlelog works properly now same with plugins for an expanded battlelog tho its not plugged in.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I couldn't fix it so I took a leap with system restore (which I despise but worked this time).

It turns out is was some Logitech gaming program that I installed when I borrowed my friends flight stick. I don't think the thing uninstalled correctly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 18, 2012)

> There are Battlefield veterans, and then there's this guy. Heiner is 72 years young and has a confirmed service record of 6,500 hours playing Battlefield. Game on!



Pretty sweet, though it must be a large generation gap for him since gaming online didnt get mainsteam till around 2000, when he would have already been 60.



Black Haru said:


> Bf3 has better hit detection than bc2 ever did.



I don't think so. BC2 hit detection was fine, it was just the battle between determining lag. The game liked to compensate for lag and there was a time when it over compensated. So if you lead your target, it went way ahead of your target. To hit your target you actually needed to aim slightly behind them. If you knew that, the bullets would hit dead on every single time, if you didn't know that you would be raging and screaming about missing the shot.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Is this anyone else's experience with Chrome?



I use Chrome with BBlog and have no issues.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 18, 2012)

Damnit Kurgan I was just about to post that pic with the tagline "Boise?"


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damnit Kurgan I was just about to post that pic with the tagline "Boise?"



Well I have a way's to go, but I hope I'm still gaming then. I'd like to see his stats. Man that is a lot of hours.


----------



## GLD (Aug 19, 2012)

ARGH!

I got BF3 LTD back on launch day. I have 93+ hours logged.

My buddy waited and bought BF3 vanilla but didn't really play it. He then buys Premium with it's 5 x-pks and get hooked. He has logged 202+ hours, in mostly CQ maps. He has 1000+ kills with the M320 nade launcher, but only 15 total vehicle kills, air water and land! 

I can't even get in to a damn Premium servier to join him. Even though I have CQ now.

That is crap.

His Call of Battle Duty style of playing is crap to in my opinion! 

There is so much more to BF3 then getting shut out of a server because you aren't worthy because you were an early adopter, and playing run and gun bottleneck slaughter maps. 

ARGH!


----------



## kg4icg (Aug 19, 2012)

Been on BF3 since launch for me too, and the Alpha and Beta's. MMy tag shall tell my story. 219 hours for me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 19, 2012)

One of my best rounds in a long time


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> It's definitely faster than FF or IE



I would say it's the fastest thing out there, even My desktop FF cannot keep up with a 2009 laptop with Chrome, It's blazing


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 21, 2012)

Armored Kill - Death Valley Gameplay |HD|
















September 11th release for Premium Members on PC.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 22, 2012)

How to play assault class.


----------



## happita (Aug 22, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> How to play assault class.



If anyone else remembers that show Baywatch. That music is EPIC.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Phenom good move changing your TPU name...mmm much less fanboy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey Phenom good move changing your TPU name...mmm much less fanboy.



changed it twice lol. This is the new one and im going to keep it there. And yeah thats why I wanted to change it. people were not taking me seriously, even though my posts were not all that fanboyish.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Had a great game earlier, made some good points  







MxPhenom 216 said:


> changed it twice lol. This is the new one and im going to keep it there. And yeah thats why I wanted to change it. people were not taking me seriously, even though my posts were not all that fanboyish.



You have one of dem derr Phenoms?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 22, 2012)

Well if everything goes right tomorrow I should be ordering this laptop. Can you crossfire this or do you have to have the discrete card . The Acer I was going to get was sold out today. Gonna take an overdraft hit for this one before it is gone too. It should play most of my game , even BF3 toned down quite a bit. After I see how it does with 6 gb of ram then I'll figure out if I'm gonna jump to 8. DDR3 is cheap. 

Refurbished: TOSHIBA Satellite L755D-S5130 Noteboo...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Well if everything goes right tomorrow I should be ordering this laptop. Can you crossfire this or do you have to have the discrete card . The Acer I was going to get was sold out today. Gonna take an overdraft hit for this one before it is gone too. It should play most of my game , even BF3 toned down quite a bit. After I see how it does with 6 gb of ram then I'll figure out if I'm gonna jump to 8. DDR3 is cheap.
> 
> Refurbished: TOSHIBA Satellite L755D-S5130 Noteboo...



Nice laptop, I have the same model, but it has the A6 chip.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nice laptop, I have the same model, but it has the A6 chip.


Can it run BF3? Do you have the 6520G Graphic's or the 6620 ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Can it run BF3? Do you have the 6520G Graphic's or the 6620 ?



6520. And it can on low at 20fps lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 6520. And it can on low at 20fps lol.


Yeah I figure the 6620 will have a tiny bit more poop. Maybe it will run the single player OK. I still haven't played much of it. It should run BFBC2 and MOH honor pretty good. I actually got it for streaming sports. Set it next to my main gamer. Man it has been so fucking miserable in Boise. You can't see a quarter mile the smoke is so thick. They sent in the National Guard now because Otter's property in Featherville is threatened by the Trinity Ridge Fire


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 23, 2012)

Been a while but got a short clip up of some of Mailman's epic flying

[yt]oVPBjnxRBoI&feature[/yt]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Been a while but got a short clip up of some of Mailman's epic flying



Fixed  Also,  nice music lol


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Fixed  Also,  nice music lol


Well glad you took his advise and got footage


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats how you fly a chopper. Take notes people.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats how you fly a chopper. Take notes people.





and now everyone knows why newegg packages go missing from time to time.


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 23, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2012)

This fucker uses out of map glitches to kill people. On top of crashed heli in scrap metal and outside slider doors on Op 925. 







Not hacking, but still annoying as fuck when you are trying to play a normal game.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 23, 2012)

I wouldn't trust a guy with that kind of hair cut  and Adam's apple.  Shifty for sure.


----------



## cowie (Aug 23, 2012)

Testing my gtx 680 in bf3 at 1600+ core 1.53v dry ice.
I am not good but i have fun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQVVYRlo_o0&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZpa1kyPSPQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LnrPb3pQbU


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 23, 2012)

cowie said:


> Testing my gtx 680 in bf3 at 1600+ core 1.53v dry ice.
> I am not good but i have fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQVVYRlo_o0&feature=plcp
> 
> ...



Very interesting. How long are you able to game before you have to add more? Things a beast at those clocks, thats only maybe 20 or so fps behind my 7970's when at stock clocks, pretty crazy for a single card.


----------



## cowie (Aug 23, 2012)

All this card is good for is gaming thou tbh,. 
It needs dice every 5 minutes or so lol its a chore
8lbs went about 1 and a half hours with some heaven benches inbetween when i bumped up clocks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I assume you mean all it's good for it benching, because I doubt you have a stock pile of dry ice for gaming  But yeah it's why I asked, I've only ever seen people use dice for benches.


----------



## cowie (Aug 23, 2012)

No really this card(680)sucks for most benches the 7980 is the way to go for that,thats why i ran it in bf3 because its good at that.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 23, 2012)

Battlefieldo - August Premium Content + Map Contest



> Discussion in 'News & Updates' started by Epwna, 37 minutes ago.
> 
> The official Battlefield Blog has updated announcing the Premium Content for August. It's not exactly what we were had in mind, but it's still cool nonetheless.
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2012)

cowie said:


> No really this card(680)sucks for most benches the 7980 is the way to go for that,thats why i ran it in bf3 because its good at that.



Well most people when they get a card, they don't care about benchmarks. They want to play games with it and the GTX680 is on par and if not better then the 7970 by 5-8%


----------



## cowie (Aug 23, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well most people when they get a card, they don't care about benchmarks. They want to play games with it and the GTX680 is on par and if not better then the 7970 by 5-8%



Yeah i know thats all that matters to most but then theres that .1% that does not.
I had both and i rather have the 680 for games that i play but miss the 7980 for benches.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2012)

looking for some new ppl to play BF3 with.

server 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...4-7-Nosh-CANAL-SNAKE-EYES-1000-Tkts-64-Plyrs/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2012)

cowie said:


> Yeah i know thats all that matters to most but then theres that .1% that does not.
> I had both and i rather have the 680 for games that i play but miss the 7980 for benches.



Well I know you didn't have the 7980 for benchmarks because that card definitely does not exist.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrhcV0YM2fQ&feature=relmfu

LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone want to play?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48211&stc=1&d=1345770576



how the hell did you get a screen cap of TS with nobody having their mic qued.... AMAZING WIZARDRY!!!


BTW ill make a highlight reel of tonights gaming. i got some good bits. ill try and get it done tomorrow after work


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 24, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> how the hell did you get a screen cap of TS with nobody having their mic qued.... AMAZING WIZARDRY!!!
> 
> 
> BTW ill make a highlight reel of tonights gaming. i got some good bits. ill try and get it done tomorrow after work


Oh so my buddies are all playing again. Does that mean tomorrow night I can count on some TPU buds on BF3 and not Arma BS night ? I get my new laptop tomorrow and gonna play around and see how it does. Fucking newegg is incredible. I ordered it Tuesday Night and it was sent from NJ and I get it tomorrow. It is a refurbed, but I think I have any glitch figured out already from Reviews. Bios and Devise manager fixes. First half way descent Laptop I've ever had and actually the first I have bought. That last gifted one drained me of a couple hundred and I tossed it. If this one works well I will bump it to 8 gigs of ram and the Hybrid SSD hard drive. Another 125/175 , but it should be a screamer for less than $600. Man how time have changed for computers.It is the only good thing to come from Asia. Has dropped the price for us.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2012)

Ill be back for DXP for sure...ready to play something else again anyway.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think we should play hard core a lot more often. Last night was pretty fun except for the  ACT guys who all ran with M98Bs.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2012)

Even so, it was their server, so you need to suck it up, princess!


One or two of them must read TPU!

It was still fun! It's not like they were cheating...Firestorm is Sniper Heaven.




ufgy20 said:


> how the hell did you get a screen cap of TS with nobody having their mic qued.... AMAZING WIZARDRY!!!







COnsidering it was CHAOS!!! last night, I dunno. Didn't even notice until you said something! Damn corncobs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Even so, it was their server, so you need to suck it up, princess!
> 
> 
> One or two of them must read TPU!
> ...



But seriously Hard core is really fun. A bit more at stake since you die a lot faster. Which is how it should be honestly for a game like BF3 rather then using 3/4 of a clip to kill someone.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2012)

anybody wanna play Hardcore now ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> anybody wanna play Hardcore now ?



I would if I wasn't at work.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2012)

that sucks

Edit: well you can add me later Origin ID: Durvelle27


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2012)

I havent tried HC in this game yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I havent tried HC in this game yet.



Its better, but harder. People actually die now though when you shoot at them.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2012)

i just played HC for the first time and i love it SV98


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 24, 2012)

I played hardcore almost exclusively when BF3 first came out, that is to say when I was playing solo, I could never get others to join in and not complain.  The thing I like best about it is that the crew mounted weapons in tanks and jeeps actually hit harder than a .22 LR.  I mean, seriously, they are firing .50 BMG rounds and they don't kill crap in normal.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 24, 2012)

HC discourages team play. It's annoying. Also promotes camping.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2012)

Ha! I like to think of it as "No Rambos Allowed".


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I have kind of have trouble playing "as a team" with you guys anyway as I don't use a mic so bring on the HC


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 24, 2012)

Battlefieldo - Armored Kill comments w/ Daniel “zh1nt0” Matros



> Discussion in 'News & Updates' started by PR3SIDENT, Today at 11:12 AM.
> 
> Daniel Matros and I have established a pretty great personal friendship, as well as a professional one through the community, Last night we had some time to sit down and just talk about armored kill, nothing more. Please don't read this and think we are going to be revealing secret DLC details... we aren't. Daniel is an DICE employee, and under a very strict NDA on Armored Kill, so please, This is just a short Q&A on Daniel’s thoughts on the Armored Kill DLC, both as the DICE Global Community Manager, and as a 10 year Battlefield Veteran.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> HC discourages team play. It's annoying. Also promotes camping.



Sorry but I find that normal game mode encourages all those things. I've never had problems with squad/team play and camping in HC and that is the only game mode I play.


----------



## happita (Aug 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I have kind of have trouble playing "as a team" with you guys anyway as I don't use a mic so bring on the HC



If you want dude, I have a mic sitting in a box not being used at all. Not to mention I have an extra headset just in case the one I'm already using goes to shit.
Woops, there goes that generous TPU personality...it's starting to rub off on me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 25, 2012)

Heh heh thanks but no that's not the issue. Note I said "don't use" not "don't have".

It's not just this game. I could join organized, higher-level Tribes Ascend "pick up games" but one thing stands in my way...I hate using voice chat.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh heh thanks but no that's not the issue. Note I said "don't use" not "don't have".
> 
> It's not just this game. I could join organized, higher-level Tribes Ascend "pick up games" but one thing stands in my way...I hate using voice chat.


It never ends, does it Wrig ? So my new $400 laptop plays 
BF3 on Medium at 720p great, even online thru the Wifi. Crazy !


----------



## happita (Aug 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh heh thanks but no that's not the issue. Note I said "don't use" not "don't have".
> 
> It's not just this game. I could join organized, higher-level Tribes Ascend "pick up games" but one thing stands in my way...I hate using voice chat.



I see. Well I guess I can see your point to an extent. It's a love/hate relationship with me to, but I like it more than I don't. Everyone has their preferences 




boise49ers said:


> It never ends, does it Wrig ? So my new $400 laptop plays
> BF3 on Medium at 720p great, even online thru the Wifi. Crazy !



Nice! Congrats on that laptop man. Now you can play on the go, BF3 owns you now


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 25, 2012)

happita said:


> I see. Well I guess I can see your point to an extent. It's a love/hate relationship with me to, but I like it more than I don't. Everyone has their preferences
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has owed me since the beta. I'll play some this weekend 
for DXP , but really waiting on Armor Kill. This lappy has HDMI
so I already have a wireless 5 button mouse coming Monday. 
Then I'll get a wireless Keyboard and will be able to play in my loft 
sitting on the couch on the 55" Sony. Shit I have 4 machines that 
can play BF3 now. After I get an SSD hybrid and 2 more gigs of ram for 
this I think I'm done sinking money into computers for awhile. Gonna start 
buying hookers now  All 54 yr olds need a couple STD's


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2012)

If anyone has been holding out, I just found on the video game deal thread that you can get BF3 for $16.



manofthem said:


> http://www.videogamecoupons.org/exc...g-exclusive-get-60-off-over-80-popular-games/
> Some great deals on Origin, 60% off
> Battlefield 3 $16, pretty amazing deal!
> Mass Effect 3 $16


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2012)

Just got my sister BF3, so she should be joining us soon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Shows BF3 as $39.99 to me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Just got my sister BF3, so she should be joining us soon.



Thats fine as long as she doesn't start talking about 50 Shades of Grey or Twilight


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thats fine as long as she doesn't start talking about 50 Shades of Grey or Twilight


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Shows BF3 as $39.99 to me.



You have to go through the link on the page. I got ME3 for $16.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


>



LuLz...of course, my wife was talking about it last night on TS when we were playing BF3...a bit...

Hopefully those two don't get together...we'll jsut have to make them their own channel


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz...of course, my wife was talking about it last night on TS when we were playing BF3...a bit...
> 
> Hopefully those two don't get together...we'll jsut have to make them their own channel



what platform


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Shows BF3 as $39.99 to me.


You need to go through that page.


TheLaughingMan said:


> Thats fine as long as she doesn't start talking about 50 Shades of Grey or Twilight


Nah, she wont. I've taught her well.


cadaveca said:


> LuLz...of course, my wife was talking about it last night on TS when we were playing BF3...a bit...
> 
> Hopefully those two don't get together...we'll jsut have to make them their own channel


hahaha, soon they'll exchange skype and will be talking all the time. Then both of us are doomed.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> what platform



PC?



Kevinheraiz said:


> hahaha, soon they'll exchange skype and will be talking all the time. Then both of us are doomed.




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> PC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we should play some time


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> we should play some time



Sure, the TS info is in the original post. We play every day, basically.

There's both regular DayZ and BF3 users on our TS, had about 25 people last night, split between the two games.

Feel free to hop in the TS any time!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2012)

What original post  ?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> What original post  ?




This thread, 15560 posts ago:



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2179270&postcount=1


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2012)

sorry for the ignorance but i'm lost lol

what's TS


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

Ha. NO worries. Really.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2012)

Origin ID


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> what's TS



TeamSpeak..a voice-chat program we use to coordinate.



Durvelle27 said:


> Origin ID




I use the same name everywhere. It makes me easy to find.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2012)

so Do i Durvelle27 lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> TeamSpeak..a voice-chat program we use to coordinate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TS link isn't working


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> TS link isn't working



We were just in it:

ts21.gameservers.com:9207

You do of course need to go to the teamspeal site and download the client first, server info goes into the client, blah blah...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2012)

ok joined


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> ok joined



For 14 seconds...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea i don't have a headset


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

happita said:


> If anyone else remembers that show Baywatch. That music is EPIC.



Nothing about Baywatch was epic except the boobs.....and they were not epic enough to deal with the Hoffs acting.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nothing about Baywatch was epic except the boobs.....and they were not epic enough to deal with the Hoffs acting.



It's funny hearing you mention the Hoffs acting, because I can see you as a big Nightrider fan (maybe you aren't though).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's funny hearing you mention the Hoffs acting, because I can see you as a big Nightrider fan (maybe you aren't though).



When I was like 7 years old sure. That and the Dukes of Hazzard, A-Team and Air Wolf.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow. Air Wolf.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow. Air Wolf.



Air Wolf was 1337. How can you loose with Ernest Borgnine as your co-pilot? You can't. That's why Jan-Michael Vincent was never defeated. They need to bring Air Wolf to BF3 NOW.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 27, 2012)

Dukes of Hazzard, A-Team and Knightrider are burned into my pop culture consciousness but I never would have remembered about Air Wolf without this reference.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dukes of Hazzard, A-Team and Knightrider are burned into my pop culture consciousness but I never would have remembered about Air Wolf without this reference.



Alex MT was quoting the "Fall Guy" the other night. I remember the show but I forgot the theme music.  Then we started talking about "Riptide" and "Simon and Simon".


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 27, 2012)

looking to join a uk platoon, know any?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

barlowLAD said:


> looking to join a uk platoon, know any?



We have a UK Division of the TPU Platoon.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2179270&postcount=1


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2012)

> *Battlefield 3 Armored Kill Release Date Confirmed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheMailMan78 said:


> When I was like 7 years old sure. That and the Dukes of Hazzard, A-Team and Air Wolf.










barlowLAD said:


> looking to join a uk platoon, know any?



Yeah theres a few Euro guys that play. Not sure how many are in the UK though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/8/9/1tzln8nzcU2aBdq2dhIi3Q2.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah theres a few Euro guys that play. Not sure how many are in the UK though.



I shall shat on all PS3 owners.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 27, 2012)

That is such BS. quit giving the PS3 players the week earlier BS. All premium members should get it the same day regardless of platform. Its why we bought the damn thing. YOU DAMN FACKS!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

What does that meme mean anyway? I like it.


----------



## Bow (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Alex MT was quoting the "Fall Guy" the other night. I remember the show but I forgot the theme music.  Then we started talking about "Riptide" and "Simon and Simon".



I think I'm having a flashback.   Lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That is such BS. quit giving the PS3 players the week earlier BS. All premium members should get it the same day regardless of platform. Its why we bought the damn thing. YOU DAMN FACKS!



Blame M$ on this one. They started paying out money for exclusives for their console, early DLC's (Skyrim for example) and such, so Sony has fired back. We are just caught in the crossfire. Think of it as TWIMTBP but with consoles lol.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Alex MT was quoting the "Fall Guy" the other night. I remember the show but I forgot the theme music.  Then we started talking about "Riptide" and "Simon and Simon".



Gessh stop it ,Your making me feel old ,Also Hard castle and McCormick,That one with the dude on the bike Night Hawk.....Spencer for Hire and Dare i say TJ Hooker........Houston.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Gessh stop it ,Your making me feel old ,Also Hard castle and McCormick,That one with the dude on the bike Night Hawk.....Spencer for Hire and Dare i say TJ Hooker........Houston.



Don't forget Hunter, Magnum PI, Miami Vice, Kojak, Columbo and Barney Miller was BOSS!

Anyway I still think BF3 needs the Air Wolf and the A-Team van and maybe even the General Lee.........at least the horn.


----------



## Bow (Aug 27, 2012)

BJ and the Bear also
Gotta give some love to the Rockford Files


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> \Anyway I still think BF3 needs the Air Wolf and the A-Team van and maybe even the General Lee.........at least the horn.



General Lee horn on the Jeeps on Caspian would have been very epic, and fitting. Catch some mad air with those things sometimes.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> General Lee horn on the Jeeps on Caspian would have been very epic, and fitting. Catch some mad air with those things sometimes.



LOL The Dixie tune would rock with a Daisy mod to distract the other team..?.Oh man look at them shorts" .....Boom Boom... flag caped....mmmmm

Yes Mailman those shows rocked to..I wish they made great shows like that now.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't forget Hunter, Magnum PI, Miami Vice, Kojak, Columbo and Barney Miller was BOSS!
> 
> Anyway I still think BF3 needs the Air Wolf and the A-Team van and maybe even the General Lee.........at least the horn.



Get Smart, Dragnet,Gilligans Island, Hogan's Heros, Lost in Space. 
They are all corny now, but really good in their day.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/8/9/1tzln8nzcU2aBdq2dhIi3Q2.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah theres a few Euro guys that play. Not sure how many are in the UK though.



I still say my version is better


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2012)

I should be on tonight, I plan to jump in TS since I haven't been on there in a while.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I still say my version is better



I still can't believe you ate your first taco this year. I seriously make tacos like every other week, was going to make them tonight actually.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I seriously make tacos like every other week, was going to make them tonight actually.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I still can't believe you ate your first taco this year. I seriously make tacos like every other week, was going to make them tonight actually.



I ate my first one about 17 I still keep in contact with her too. She is Italian and was built like
no other I have been with since. Still looks good 37 yrs later


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Get Smart, Dragnet,Gilligans Island, Hogan's Heros, Lost in Space.
> They are all corny now, but really good in their day.



Black Sheep Squadron.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I still can't believe you ate your first taco this year. I seriously make tacos like every other week, was going to make them tonight actually.



If you ever live with an old arab lady she will make you food whenever you want and gets mad when you eat someone elses (You don't want to piss off an old arab, they may look tiny and weak but they have a backhand like no other) the only reason I tried it was because I was with my friends and they wanted to go there.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Black Sheep Squadron.



Man you two are making yourselves look older then I...

Any chance someone can join me this afternoon around 3pm for co-op on BF3.I always get some guy in the subway on eleventh hour going back while I do all the work of defusing the bomb while he looks and laughs while i get shot up like Swiss cheese.It is the last one i have to complete.

PS
When did the talk go from Taco`s to Bearded Clams.....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> If you ever live with an old arab lady she will make you food whenever you want and gets mad when you eat someone elses (You don't want to piss off an old arab, they may look tiny and weak but they have a backhand like no other) the only reason I tried it was because I was with my friends and they wanted to go there.



Wow. You're...an...interesting fellow, Kevin.



H82LUZ73 said:


> When did the talk go from Taco`s to Bearded Clams.....



I infer it was always about the latter but after Kevin's last post I think I definitely have heard enough. Regardless.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow. You're...an...interesting fellow, Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> I infer it was always about the latter but after Kevin's last post I think I definitely have heard enough. Regardless.



Like they say "You are what You Eat"

I guess all men are .......
Oh I forgot about CO-OP today...sorry.Got into a RUSH server and c4 some fools like 10 times before they got smart and m320 the m com i was holding,Shame is they waited until i was planting more c4 jerks...LOL


----------



## DOM (Aug 29, 2012)

orgin's down right ? was about to play


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems ot be working here, chatting with Mailman on TS, he is playing right this moment.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 29, 2012)

working fine for me ?


----------



## DOM (Aug 29, 2012)

okay its working now lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 29, 2012)

Did everyone else just lose their AT mines and shotgun kills for the assignments?


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys , about to do a fresh reinstall here and was wondering how not to re-download 15 gigs of BF3. Whats the best way to save and just plop in the bf3 folder. If I remember last time I just kept a copy of BF3 folder from origin games and reinstalled origin and it should find it? Sound right?

Thanks!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Did everyone else just lose their AT mines and shotgun kills for the assignments?



It won't give me credit for Wrench Wielder assignment. I used the M1014 as an Engineer yesterday and got 29 kills in a round to complete it. At the end it showed the assignment bar max out and get a check on the box. But in Battlelog it's empty and the Airman Camo Assignment is still locked, kinda pissed out about.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 29, 2012)

Battltlog - Premium exclusive artwork and video live now here on Battlelog



> By: trydling
> 
> Attention all Premium members: The Premium exclusive bonus content and the new Premium exclusive video are now live! The bonus content, discussed earlier in this blog post, is a digital booklet with concept artwork from the development of Battlefield 3. You can find it here on Battlelog in the newly introduced Bonus content section.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2012)

The premium video looks sick. Love the snow level.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...5/DarkSoldiers-battleground-HC-come-get-some/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah it does, all the new maps look amazing. Only part that has me weary is that the snow map seems to have a lot of roads in trenches of sorts. So it might be a death trap driving. But can't really say till playing it, still looked awesome. I can't wait, will be done playing TDM finally (been a bit bored of Conquet lately).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 29, 2012)

So. Ready. 

/tank whore


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So. Ready.
> 
> /tank whore



Yeah that video looks great. I may actually start playing again. I did play a few rounds this week just to check out my new computer with BF3.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 30, 2012)

jesus!

Armored Kill is what BF3 should have been at the beginning. These new maps look so amazing!


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry I didn't help much tonight Alex. Playing the laptop and using wifi. It would run good for a little bit then lag like crazy and then back up again. 
Wifi on-line sucks. Anyone else lagging on Caspain tonight ? I at least shot down a Heli though.I think I got Dave and Death both once too 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> jesus!
> 
> Armored Kill is what BF3 should have been at the beginning. These new maps look so amazing!



I agree !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Sorry I didn't help much tonight Alex. Playing the laptop and using wifi. It would run good for a little bit then lag like crazy and then back up again.
> Wifi on-line sucks. Anyone else lagging on Caspain tonight ? I at least shot down a Heli though.I think I got Dave and Death both once too
> 
> 
> ...



I sniped the shit out of you once.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow. You're...an...interesting fellow, Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> I infer it was always about the latter but after Kevin's last post I think I definitely have heard enough. Regardless.



I thought we were talking about actual tacos, not vaginas.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I sniped the shit out of you once.



You hit him in the ass?  We call that a Texas heart shot, but I've also heard it referred to as a Minnesotan heart shot, as well.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Sorry I didn't help much tonight Alex. Playing the laptop and using wifi. It would run good for a little bit then lag like crazy and then back up again.
> Wifi on-line sucks. Anyone else lagging on Caspain tonight ? I at least shot down a Heli though.I think I got Dave and Death both once too
> 
> 
> ...



I blame my mouse and not playing much BF3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 30, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You hit him in the ass?  We call that a Texas heart shot, but I've also heard it referred to as a Minnesotan heart shot, as well.



Hmmm never heard of it  But interesting read looking it up.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I thought we were talking about actual tacos, not vaginas.



You were Kevin. They're just nasty old men Oh wait I started that


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 30, 2012)

Well...I assumed actual tacos at first too but him never having eaten one before this year was certainly strange and thus the "other explanation" made a lot more sense. 

Yeah, of course it was Boise.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

I like tacos but not the veggies that come on one. Meat and cheese with some mild sauce is all I need.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 30, 2012)

Five Minutes of Battlefield 3 Armored Kill Gameplay


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 30, 2012)

natr0n said:


> Five Minutes of Battlefield 3 Armored Kill Gameplay





Armored Kill looks like true battlefield goodness, not this CQC non-sense we got last time.


----------



## ufgy20 (Aug 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Armored Kill looks like true battlefield goodness, not this CQC non-sense we got last time.



I would prefer long corridors and huge warehouses so we can roll in the jeep together and get a ton of road kills.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 30, 2012)

Awwwww yeah.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 30, 2012)

how about they de-nerf some weapons like the dao12 and the 870 as well as the usas and other shotties. Also, for the LMGs most of them seem really weak and useless now. it seems that the pkp and m60 lose against the shotty when firing from everything but the floor.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah it does, all the new maps look amazing. Only part that has me weary is that the snow map seems to have a lot of roads in trenches of sorts. So it might be a death trap driving. But can't really say till playing it, still looked awesome. I can't wait, will be done playing TDM finally (been a bit bored of Conquet lately).



So your afraid of the Rock Humpers orgy in a ditch on the new map?Me too they have a new snow suit too.So they all blend in.I`m just buying the add on not Premium to cheap and broke for that other $51 if I buy it now,It is $69.99 now for retail.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 30, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> how about they de-nerf some weapons like the dao12 and the 870 as well as the usas and other shotties. Also, for the LMGs most of them seem really weak and useless now. it seems that the pkp and m60 lose against the shotty when firing from everything but the floor.



How about they de-nerf all guns and give the power back to them. shouldn't take 3/4 of a clip to kill 1 person. Thats why I like to play hard core now because people actually die. But then again I also don't like hard core because most server disable 3rd person view in vehicles and I need that for jets.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

This guy reminds me of mailman so much!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This guy reminds me of mailman so much!



Holy crap! The 80s are coming back!


----------



## happita (Aug 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This guy reminds me of mailman so much!



Especially the part when he says "I'm not just teaching music, I'm teaching performance."


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I let go of doing the football pool after 10 years of running it for 4 schools and joined two fantasy leagues. 
Let the season begin. Actually Macdaddy if my son will let outsiders in on the second one 
it doesn't start the draft until tomorrow night. Are you interested if he allows outsiders ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> So your afraid of the Rock Humpers orgy in a ditch on the new map?Me too they have a new snow suit too.So they all blend in.I`m just buying the add on not Premium to cheap and broke for that other $51 if I buy it now,It is $69.99 now for retail.



Mildly, but hopefully they give them some spots like in BC2 where it was such a good spot you would see like 5 of them there. And no one would watch behind so you just get up there and murder them all.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> How about they de-nerf all guns and give the power back to them. shouldn't take 3/4 of a clip to kill 1 person. Thats why I like to play hard core now because people actually die. But then again I also don't like hard core because most server disable 3rd person view in vehicles and I need that for jets.



The guns feel just fine to me. Yesterday on Noshar coming under the bridge on TDM to clear campers out up top I killed 5 people with a single M416 clip then 3 more with a single 93r clip, just got to hit them in that flesh orb called the head. Sometimes I find myself disappointed someone didn't die, but most of the time I put them down. Also like minimap and kill cam (some people this bothers, but I don't camp, so I like to use it to find camping bitches, and they won't find me by goign to my last location).


----------



## caleb (Aug 31, 2012)

LMG's need to be fixed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 31, 2012)

caleb said:


> LMG's need to be fixed.



This is true. They seem to be a bit in-accurate and have no power.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 1, 2012)

A new Battlefield Blog has been posted:  Inside DICE: Taking terrain to new heights in Armored Kill



> [DICE] H Brun |  08.30.12
> 
> _DICE Senior Environment Artist Andrew Hamilton runs us through the creative goals of creating the environments for Battlefield 3™: Armored Kill._
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2012)

Here are some achievements from armored kill


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2012)

You renamed your account? Seriously?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You renamed your account? Seriously?



I don't want to taco'bout it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2012)

I wonder if they will let me be "Wizzard".

Is DXP still going?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Reading about how they make the maps amazed me. Rather than generating maps by placing objects, they actually simulate eroding landscapes, then fine tune them for cover, to get a more realistic natural formation. Just amazing, I wish I had these tools to just tinker around with and see what I could make, it would be a ton of fun to just toy with. But They say the community couldn't make mods since the engine is so complicated, I think if these kinds of tools were out there, they totally could.


----------



## happita (Sep 1, 2012)

Everyone who is on my friend list is gonna have a filled up home page. Get ready for some hooahs


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 1, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I don't want to taco'bout it.







Wrigleyvillain said:


> I wonder if they will let me be "Wizzard".
> 
> Is DXP still going?



I don't think so. I think I just got regular points last night. I was sucking bad any way.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2012)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...1f/AWM-24-7-CANALS-TDM-HARD-CORE-200-tiket-s/


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2012)

A link to a server?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> A link to a server?



yes


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2012)

To what end?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2012)

what do you mean


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2012)

My point, exactly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think he links servers he's currently playing on.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think he links servers he's currently playing on.



Yeah, Use Battlelog for that is a better idea ! It has the people currently playing it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

i link severs i want ppl to join so they can play me  most of them be empty by choice


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 3, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> i link severs i want ppl to join so they can play me  most of them be empty by choice



Why would I join an empty server to play just you?

And they did not nerf the shotguns. You are just using them incorrectly


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah, Use Battlelog for that is a better idea ! It has the people currently playing it.



Exacto-mundo.



Durvelle27 said:


> i link severs i want ppl to join so they can play me  most of them be empty by choice



Empty by choice?  That seems odd.  We all usually leave servers who's populations start to drop.  By "play me" are you referring to some kind of one on one deal?  We always try to be on the same team, if not the same squad.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

yes 1 vs 1 or so fourth


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Exacto-mundo.



We're gonna be like a couple of Fonzie's here.



Durvelle27 said:


> yes 1 vs 1 or so fourth



Do you just sit in these empty servers? Seems boring, whats the point of it exactly?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

lol no i don't sit in the servers most of the time i'm playing TDM on 64 player servers until i wanna play some friends or something


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We're gonna be like a couple of Fonzie's here.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you just sit in these empty servers? Seems boring, whats the point of it exactly?


No you can run around like I did on that match and get owned. That is by far the worst I have ever did on TDM. I did find out afterwords my setting are all fucked up. Vsync was on. I have do some adjustments. I swore I shot Kurgan in the face at least twice with a shottie and got mowed down anyway. Not taking anything away from him, he is awesome. I do love that little fight we had when he leaped down on me from the train tracks. Crouch in my face when I tried to stab him. That would of been sweet. Castration death. Oh well !


Durvelle27 said:


> yes 1 vs 1 or so fourth



Well Bro you need some LAN capable games like COD4 , CS or something. BF3 isn't set up for that. You get no points. I have 5 machines in my house that play COD4 and can never get more than 3 people to agree to playing.3 that play BF3 , but I'm not buying 3 copies of it. Even during football season. Good luck with that. LAN parties is the only way to get that done.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

wish i could do some LAN parties


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> lol no i don't sit in the servers most of the time i'm playing TDM on 64 player servers until i wanna play some friends or something



Venture out and you will be surprised how much you like it. If TDM is what you really like you may not want to spend money on BF3 or premium. It is totally team based. You work together not try and kill each other. Different game all together. After COD 4 I thought I was going to be a COD guy for ever. I fucking hate it now. Of course my laptop owns that game so I find myself going back to Black Ops just to impress myself on the deal I got for that machine 


Durvelle27 said:


> wish i could do some LAN parties



Here is what you need to do. It will change your playing preference. Join TPU's team speak and team up with TPU players and work together with them. It is a big learning curve I haven't even mastered it yet, but the end result will totally change the way you feel about gaming. It is set up for team based war. No idiots talking shit, except us old timers, Alex, Mailman, Crazy, Death, Phenom, all really old guys. I'm the youngest TPU'er and still learning


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Venture out and you will be surprised how much you like it. If TDM is what you really like you may not want to spend money on BF3 or premium. It is totally team based. You work together not try and kill each other. Different game all together. After COD 4 I thought I was going to be a COD guy for ever. I fucking hate it now. Of course my laptop owns that game so I find myself going back to Black Ops just to impress myself on the deal I got for that machine


yea i've always been a COD fan until playing BF3  still play them ever once in a while though



boise49ers said:


> Here is what you need to do. It will change your playing preference. Join TPU's team speak and team up with TPU players and work together with them. It is a big learning curve I haven't even mastered it yet, but the end result will totally change the way you feel about gaming. It is set up for team based war. No idiots talking shit, except us old timers, Alex, Mailman, Crazy, Death, Phenom, all really old guys. I'm the youngest TPU'er and still learning


gonna do that when i get a headset


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> yea i've always been a COD fan until playing BF3  still play them ever once in a while though
> 
> 
> gonna do that when i get a headset



By the way I'm a lying Mother Fucka. You will soon learn.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> By the way I'm a lying Mother Fucka. You will soon learn.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


>



The reason being I'm the oldest dude on TPU that games on BF3 One eye and still loves it. 
Go ahead and guess and be careful. I ain't 72. What is your Game name. I'll be happy to tear you up  
It won't happen, but I like to make the threat.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> The reason being I'm the oldest dude on TPU that games on BF3 One eye and still loves it.
> Go ahead and guess and be careful. I ain't 72. What is your Game name. I'll be happy to tear you up
> It won't happen, but I like to make the threat.



Why aren't you online you fack!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> The reason being I'm the oldest dude on TPU that games on BF3 One eye and still loves it.
> Go ahead and guess and be careful. I ain't 72. What is your Game name. I'll be happy to tear you up
> It won't happen, but I like to make the threat.



55 lol and Durvelle27


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why aren't you online you fack!



Yeah buddy, I totally sucked, but that was fun. We had the whole opposing team concentrate on A on Caspian and nothing else. 
It was a slaughter feast for both team. I only had 4 kills , but man it was nuts. Got some Tank kills. We are prepping for AK :  )


----------



## caleb (Sep 3, 2012)

Played BC2 yesterday and I was shocked how much better this game is from BF3.

Maybe I got a bit tired of the amount of bullshit in BF3 but with BC2 I'm still like OMFGWTF how fucking leet it looks when you blow up an incoming jeep with the RPG in BC2. In BF3 what you get ? You shoot it and maybe it gets disabled or get driven over by a jeep corpse that instead of getting blown away with RPG still rides forward. 

And for fucks sake why must we still look on a damn scoreboard for 40 seconds and then load next map?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> No you can run around like I did on that match and get owned. That is by far the worst I have ever did on TDM. I did find out afterwords my setting are all fucked up. Vsync was on. I have do some adjustments. I swore I shot Kurgan in the face at least twice with a shottie and got mowed down anyway. Not taking anything away from him, he is awesome. I do love that little fight we had when he leaped down on me from the train tracks. Crouch in my face when I tried to stab him. That would of been sweet. Castration death. Oh well !



I seen you in the squad running around, I was throwing health packs at you. Then all of a sudden you were gone, but seen you on other team, must have been auto balanced. I don't really keep track of names through those ISO's all I know is I was running through there then I'm pretty sure I heard an 870 fire off right behind me. And I sure as hell wasn't going to stop to smile for the flash on that camera, so I kept booking it till I got around a corner and had a chance to whip around. As I kept going I could just hear it BANG BANG BANG 



caleb said:


> Played BC2 yesterday and I was shocked how much better this game is from BF3.
> 
> Maybe I got a bit tired of the amount of bullshit in BF3 but with BC2 I'm still like OMFGWTF how fucking leet it looks when you blow up an incoming jeep with the RPG in BC2. In BF3 what you get ? You shoot it and maybe it gets disabled or get driven over by a jeep corpse that instead of getting blown away with RPG still rides forward.
> 
> And for fucks sake why must we still look on a damn scoreboard for 40 seconds and then load next map?



I been saying this since launch. It's so satisfying to be like "people are camping in that building, I'm done with that" then just drop the entire damn building. 

Also I hate cinematic jumping and knifing. so many times do I fail to jump a wall but do the animation. so I try again and fail, try again and get shot in the back. 

I have got a lot more into BF3 this year, and do enjoy the crap out of it, and I really think I'm going to enjoy Armored Kill. But I still enjoyed BC2 more.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2012)

new BF3 Update for Armor Kill! Hopefully with this round of weapon changes it doesn't fuck with other stuff like before. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/news/view/2832654785571482527/




> Our next client update goes live to coincide with Battlefield 3: Armored Kill. As ususal, it contains a lot of balancing tweaks and fixes. Full details below. Let us know what you think about this update in the comments section below.
> 
> WEAPONS BALANCING
> Reload timer adjustments
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad that weapons patch is finally coming out, be waiting for some of those weapons changes and the flare changes on the chopper for about a month now, was hoping they would have done it before Armored Kill release. Was wondering if they would do it at PS3 AK launch that way the weapons changes went live on all platforms. Guess thats what they are going with, thats nice.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm glad that weapons patch is finally coming out, be waiting for some of those weapons changes and the flare changes on the chopper for about a month now, was hoping they would have done it before Armored Kill release. Was wondering if they would do it at PS3 AK launch that way the weapons changes went live on all platforms. Guess thats what they are going with, thats nice.



That pisses me off they get it ahead of us. 911 what a release date 
My daughters bday too. 9/7 would be better that is my bday


----------



## caleb (Sep 3, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> %u2022 Removed flares from gunner position in helicopters. With the right combination of unlocks, an attack helicopter could be effectively invulnerable to lock on missiles. Removing the flares from the gunner balances the attack helicopter against ground fire.



Wow! that just made me quit this shit game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2012)

caleb said:


> Wow! that just made me quit this shit game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2012)

> Fixed so the spawn menu always disappears when you are revived.



yay finally.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 3, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hopefully with this round of weapon changes it doesn't fuck with other stuff like before.



That in itself would be a miracle. Take this one for example:

"FIM92 and IGLA now lock on to air vehicles at both lower altitudes and longer distances."

I think this might break the below radar perk.

I also hope this means that you can destroy a soflam without the need of the tv missile now: Helicopter weapons can now destroy equipment with splash damage.

I hate this one:
Changed how MCOM station defend/attack kill score is calculated. Victim no longer needs to arm/disarm the crate but rather be in a 5 meter radius of the crate. Also increased kills needed for the Crate Defend Ribbon from 2 to 4. Overall, these changes should make it somewhat easier to get the ribbon, while increasing the opportunity

I do not even have 1 the MCOM defender ribbon yet and now I need twice the kills?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 3, 2012)

caleb said:


> Wow! that just made me quit this shit game.



Oh please foolio. Maybe I actually have a chance against a skillfully-manned heli now. Yeah maybe that's not "realistic" but this is not ArmA.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2012)

natr0n said:


>



I wanted to see him take off on it too like a space ship rocket.


----------



## caleb (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah I know too much whine from me today. They just take shortcuts with everything. Let them take away flares but let me kill AA with a single TV hit. Its actually DICE listening to whiners that get owned by helos.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2012)

caleb said:


> Yeah I know too much whine from me today. They just take shortcuts with everything. Let them take away flares but let me kill AA with a single TV hit. Its actually DICE listening to whiners that get owned by helos.



Its balancing! jets only have one way of counter measures at a time just like every other vehicle. Why should the hhelicopter be so different? Even if their are 2 occupants the gunner can still reinhell on ground troops either way. I got 31 kills in the gunner seat last night and didnt pop my flares once.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 3, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its balancing! jets only have one way of counter measures at a time just like every other vehicle. Why should the hhelicopter be so different? Even if their are 2 occupants the gunner can still reinhell on ground troops either way. I got 31 kills in the gunner seat last night and didnt pop my flares once.



Jets can easily distance a lock, heli can't. Jets have needed a nerf for a while... tired of stupid nerfs.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 3, 2012)

I guess I'm never going to unlock the Maverick dog tag. 50 kills with jet and 25 helo kills. It's going to be BF6 before I get that many.

AK assignments


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 3, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I guess I'm never going to unlock the Maverick dog tag. 50 kills with jet and 25 helo kills. It's going to be BF6 before I get that many.
> 
> AK assignments



You ain't alone  I'll be retired before it happens.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you get 111% accuracy in a match???


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its balancing! jets only have one way of counter measures at a time just like every other vehicle. Why should the hhelicopter be so different? Even if their are 2 occupants the gunner can still reinhell on ground troops either way. I got 31 kills in the gunner seat last night and didnt pop my flares once.





Black Haru said:


> Jets can easily distance a lock, heli can't. Jets have needed a nerf for a while... tired of stupid nerfs.



Agree with Haru. I do think double flares + below radar was pretty retarded, a good pilot was invulnerable. But at least you could lock on and waste some Iglas on them. Jets you might be able to establish a lock and maybe waste 1 rocket on it, but they will flare it or out run it, then just fly off the map and come back when the cooldown has reset. Overall I feel flying is too much of it's own game, removing double flares helps that a bit, but I think Igla's should be able to lock onto Jets at a farther distance or something else needs to be done.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 4, 2012)

The problem with not being able to long lock jets is that they can use double stealth right? They have to almost be on top of you to be able to establish a lock when they do that perk stacking.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> How do you get 111% accuracy in a match???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120904/Capture063474.jpg



One Bullet, two kills.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay - makes sense


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 4, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> That in itself would be a miracle. Take this one for example:
> 
> "FIM92 and IGLA now lock on to air vehicles at both lower altitudes and longer distances."
> 
> ...



I found when using my C4 to defend(2 kills at ounce for one ribbon) I got the ribbon more often then if I had sat there shooting them with the gun.At least now you can be in cover for it now instead of on top of it and get 1 kill at a time.

My only complaint is the mortar,Now it seems like it takes 4-5 hits(2-3 in HC mode) to kill one guy.Wish the damage from from them was more,By the time I get 300 kills BF 7 will be out.Anyways the patch is downloading now.At 5 am eastern.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Okay - makes sense



Shotguns make it super easy to break 100% Aim, also noobtubes, rockets, and grenades as well. An engineer on a close quarter map with a rocket and a shotgun should not be under 100% aim ever.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2012)

Played alittle last night and yes the dart still works great close up! I was getting one shots with it in crowds of people. Some douche called me a dart whore so it must still be a hated weapon. Opened origin up before I left to let the new patch download. Hope it doesn't kill and of the good weapons.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Dart or Mass isn't any different that the 870 now, and at the right range, thats a one shot. Heck even the semi-auto m1014 can one shot, just have to hit them with most of the pellets and be in the right range. But I use the 1014 on Noshar TDM a lot and it just rapes.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Dart or Mass isn't any different that the 870 now, and at the right range, thats a one shot. Heck even the semi-auto m1014 can one shot, just have to hit them with most of the pellets and be in the right range. But I use the 1014 on Noshar TDM a lot and it just rapes.



Mine wasn't working very well against you the other night. Still wish I could of stabbed you in the nuts the other night when you leaped down with your balls in my face from the railroad tracks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2012)

Think I actually finally managed a front stab last night but dude was turning at the time and it happened pretty fast so...

The victim did say "nice" in chat, though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Think I actually finally managed a front stab last night but dude was turning at the time and it happened pretty fast so...
> 
> The victim did say "nice" in chat, though.



Told ya


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

> • A number of weapons have had their reload timers adjusted to better fit their animations.
> • FIM92 and IGLA now lock on to air vehicles at both lower altitudes and longer distances.
> • Removed flares from gunner position in helicopters. With the right combination of unlocks, an attack helicopter could be effectively invulnerable to lock on missiles. Removing the flares from the gunner balances the attack helicopter against ground fire.
> • Helicopter weapons can now destroy equipment with splash damage.
> ...




Finally fixing some of the core game issues that have been driving me nuts.
Especially the Reload bug i have been killed so many times in a firefight by opening up on someone who appeared to be reloading only to be shot in the face and the spawn menu thing.

Also the AA vs inf and armor fix is nice as long as it effects parachuting inf as well, 25~30mm rounds will shred anything pretty quickly at 3600 RPM.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2012)

Never noticed the reload animation one myself...for which I am glad. Cool that it's fixed, for sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Told ya












As far as I know, any "front knife" is just possible by coming in at a angle, then they most likely turn as you are locking on and flying at them, and bam there's your front knife. They will scream "WTF!", but just so happens you locked from the side and they turned to make the illusion complete.

Also if you sprint past them with your knife out and watch it raise up, then spin around and slam on swing as you are flying like tarzan through the air past them, it will appear as a front knife too since oyu had fired the lock as you were gliding past them, but turned on your way past, the lock still goes through.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As far as I know, any "front knife" is just possible by coming in at a angle, then they most likely turn as you are locking on and flying at them, and bam there's your front knife. They will scream "WTF!", but just so happens you locked from the side and they turned to make the illusion complete.
> 
> Also if you sprint past them with your knife out and watch it raise up, then spin around and slam on swing as you are flying like tarzan through the air past them, it will appear as a front knife too since oyu had fired the lock as you were gliding past them, but turned on your way past, the lock still goes through.



Few animations were missing from that video.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Few animations were missing from that video.



I changed the video in the post, the guy made one, then updated it with more positions, so if you watched the 1st one, then the 2nd shows them all (at least I think). I found this video that says there is a front knife (the text and blurred crap makes my eyes go crazy).










But as you can see, every single time he knifes the guy, the guy is turned sideways then faces forward. It's impossible to lock on to a guy just straight facing you. Has to be a side lock then them turning towards you after you have locked.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Told ya



Told me what? That it was possible? Oh I knew that after having been stabbed in the face a couple times (once I was standing and shooting at the knifer running right at me; not turning at all I am fairly certain). I could just never do it myself even by dumb luck, which apparently finally happened yesterday.

I hear what you are saying Kurgan and that sure does seem to be the case from my own attempts but it did happen to me by our "best buddy" (see above)...though maybe hacks involved idfk.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Told me what? That it was possible? Oh I knew that after having been stabbed in the face a couple times (once I was standing and shooting at the knifer running right at me; not turning at all I am fairly certain). I could just never do it myself even by dumb luck, which apparently finally happened yesterday.
> 
> I hear what you are saying Kurgan and that sure does seem to be the case from my own attempts but it did happen to me by our "best buddy" (see above)...though maybe hacks involved idfk.



You can side knife people from pretty far forward, I'd say almost a 35 - 45 degree angle from facing straight forward. I've done it to people as well, it just appears like a face knife to the reciever, sprint, leap, grab, knife. On their screen they are on your shoulder, on your screen (latency) they are right in front of you. simply because they are booking it, it just happens. Me and Ufgy spent a day testing it after we watcher Orhan do it to some guy at B on Grand Bazar. It's the same trick as coming from behind and spinning in the air, just all latency and locking on from the side.

Also that reload timer that you mentioned earlier. I think almost all of them were only adjusted by 0.1 seconds. So very hard to notice, though I think a few might have recieved a bit larger changes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone play with the new update? How is it? I set it up to update when I left for work. So it will be done when I get home.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've played a few, only tried the G3 and 93r, both were fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2012)

Did any of you see the damn trailer I posted?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did any of you see the damn trailer I posted?



I'll watch it when I get home.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


>



ugh, inception horn.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 5, 2012)

Like I said. Below radar broken (?) now.

[yt]-dAvpN6QMWg[/yt]


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did any of you see the damn trailer I posted?



I watched it on my Wife's iPad while I was taking a dump.  It was awesome - the trailer, not the dump.  Well, the dump wasn't bad, either.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I watched it on my Wife's iPad while I was taking a dump.  It was awesome - the trailer, not the dump.  Well, the dump wasn't bad, either.



I'd probably feel compelled to take a shit if I was holding an iPad as well.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2012)

Hater.  You're just fueling Phenom's youthful misguided fire.


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 5, 2012)

They nerfed my sexy m16a3


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 5, 2012)

hv43082 said:


> They nerfed my sexy m16a3



Not really you may just be not able to re-adjust to the Recoil. i was using it today and a very slight adjustment its like noting really changed at all.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 5, 2012)

they nerfed my MP412 Rex took 5 shots to kill a guy on HC


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

hv43082 said:


> They nerfed my sexy m16a3



Use the M416, I felt it was an overall better weapon before the patch, and now I think it cemented that. Or the G3, slow RoF, but high damage per bullet = about same TTK as m16a3, but better long range.



Durvelle27 said:


> they nerfed my MP412 Rex took 5 shots to kill a guy on HC



Theres not a chance it was 5 shots, even at the longest drop off range for the REX. The REX didn't change at all in damage and actually got a buff with a higher rate of fire and faster reload time. At max range the REX does 28 damage, thats 4 shots to kill (if your trying to snipe with it). Out to about 18m it does 50 damage (2 shot kill). You either hit people behind this guy, or just thought you saw hit markers in the heat of the moment. Also all of those damage numbers are keeping in mind thats in Normal, HC long distance it's probably a 3 shot kill.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 5, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> they nerfed my MP412 Rex took 5 shots to kill a guy on HC



They didn't nerf the Rex. I just got done with a round where I 1 shot killed a guy in HC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just tried out the new M5K with Extended Mags and Laser, things retarded, I was rofling just hip firing on Noshar TDM, it's extremely fun, give it a shot.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 5, 2012)

3 mins till patch download so I can hop in and play!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just tried out the new M5K with Extended Mags and Laser, things retarded, I was rofling just hip firing on Noshar TDM, it's extremely fun, give it a shot.



I was trolled when I played that map so much on TDM. It is easy to get kills though for unlocks.
Exactly why I did it


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2012)

Helo sux now. Stingers lock on so fast you can't even dive to gain speed for a runaway and you still fucking hit a transport helicopter with a TV guided and its DISABLED. 
Oh and helicopter duels are now so interesting....


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone notice that the date for AK is 09-10 I thought it was 09-11?

Expansion Pack
Armored Kill
2012-09-10
Battlefield 3™: Armored Kill ups the ante for vehicular mayhem as only Battlefield 3™ can do. Featuring new drivable tanks, ATV’s, mobile artillery and more, Battlefield 3: Armored Kill also delivers huge battlefields for an all-out vehicle assault, including the biggest map in Battlefield history.

BATTLEFIELD 3: ARMORED KILL KEY FEATURES
All-out vehicle warfare on huge maps
Includes the biggest map in Battlefield history
New vehicles, including tanks, ATV’s, and mobile artillery


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Anyone notice that the date for AK is 09-10 I thought it was 09-11?
> 
> Expansion Pack
> Armored Kill
> 2012-09-10



Maybe they thought releasing a war based game expansion 
wasn't in good taste on the 11th anniversary of 911. 
It had crossed my mind.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Maybe they thought releasing a war based game expansion
> wasn't in good taste on the 11th anniversary of 911.
> It had crossed my mind.



Thought it was a great date. If they moved it because of that its a dumb move.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thought it was a great date. If they moved it because of that its a dumb move.



Not if they moved it a day forward  Now if they moved it backward, they I would agree. But anything that gets my playing AK sooner, I'm not going to argue with.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As far as I know, any "front knife" is just possible by coming in at a angle, then they most likely turn as you are locking on and flying at them, and bam there's your front knife. They will scream "WTF!", but just so happens you locked from the side and they turned to make the illusion complete.
> 
> Also if you sprint past them with your knife out and watch it raise up, then spin around and slam on swing as you are flying like tarzan through the air past them, it will appear as a front knife too since oyu had fired the lock as you were gliding past them, but turned on your way past, the lock still goes through.



dude they have done something with it, i have countered a knife kill by hitting the mellee button just as he grabbed me. i didnt get the animation but i did get his tags and the kill. he was very much WTF!!!!! as i was all rofl!!!

i have been testing it and if you hit the button almost the instant they appear infront of you, face to face, face to side/what ever you can just grab them and take their tags. you need to be close too but its all about being fast.

glitch or by design idk but it is what it is.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 5, 2012)

caleb said:


> Helo sux now. Stingers lock on so fast you can't even dive to gain speed for a runaway and you still fucking hit a transport helicopter with a TV guided and its DISABLED.
> Oh and helicopter duels are now so interesting....



Sounds good to me. 'Course I'd feel different were I often in helis.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thought it was a great date. If they moved it because of that its a dumb move.



You would !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You would !



I think that when people die we shouldn't morn. My family has always done wakes. Big ass parties to celebrate the life. Lots of booze and food. If I had died in 911 I personally think it would be awesome people would be playing a game I love having a good time with friends making new memories and talking about "I bet Mailman would have loved this move....watch this!" instead of sitting in a dark room pissed off at something they have no control over.

Think about the effect on the terrorists also. They would be like "We killed 3000 of them and they threw a party?! WTF do we do now?"

See my point? Someone died? Time to party in their honor! 9-11 is the PERFECT day for a epic war game where people can come together, drink and have a good time.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Think about the effect on the terrorists also. They would be like "We killed 3000 of them and they threw a party?! WTF do we do now?"



Instead, they just moved back to Texas and Wyoming, and now grandmas get their coochies fondled at the airport.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Instead, they just moved back to Texas and Wyoming, and now grandmas get their coochies fondled at the airport.



Indeed good sir. 

Still 911 is a great excuse to party.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think that when people die we shouldn't morn. My family has always done wakes. Big ass parties to celebrate the life. Lots of booze and food. If I had died in 911 I personally think it would be awesome people would be playing a game I love having a good time with friends making new memories and talking about "I bet Mailman would have loved this move....watch this!" instead of sitting in a dark room pissed off at something they have no control over.
> 
> Think about the effect on the terrorists also. They would be like "We killed 3000 of them and they threw a party?! WTF do we do now?"
> 
> See my point? Someone died? Time to party in their honor! 9-11 is the PERFECT day for a epic war game where people can come together, drink and have a good time.



Well as usual MM I don't think like you. There are still thousands effected every day by that attack not to mention over 3 thousand dead.Billions spent to rebuild and fight against them. Hardly a time for celebration if you ask me. I am pretty sure if it was some one from your immediate Family , say wife or child that died you may feel differently. It is easy to type tough, but a lot harder living by it. I have went to wakes and they haven't exactly been celebrations. People mourn in different ways , but I only celebrate people dying when they are sworn enemies or a make believe soldier in a video game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think that when people die we shouldn't morn. My family has always done wakes. Big ass parties to celebrate the life. Lots of booze and food. If I had died in 911 I personally think it would be awesome people would be playing a game I love having a good time with friends making new memories and talking about "I bet Mailman would have loved this move....watch this!" instead of sitting in a dark room pissed off at something they have no control over.
> 
> Think about the effect on the terrorists also. They would be like "We killed 3000 of them and they threw a party?! WTF do we do now?"
> 
> See my point? Someone died? Time to party in their honor! 9-11 is the PERFECT day for a epic war game where people can come together, drink and have a good time.



I think a wake for someone who lived a full life is completely fine. I was sad when my Grandpa passed, but I could think of so many good times I had with him, that it wasn't all that sad to me. I knew he had a good life and many people remembered great times with him, it was still very sad, but I think he would have rather had a Wake with some Kegs and people having a great time, than the funeral we actually gave him.

But it just all comes down to situation here, life taken tragically early or in mass numbers, it's a bit hard to party to that.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

There are plenty of people to celebrate it with though. The only problem is they will lop off your head and post it on Youtube and then throw the party


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Well as usual MM I don't think like you. There are still thousands effected every day by that attack not to mention over 3 thousand dead.Billions spent to rebuild and fight against them. Hardly a time for celebration if you ask me. I am pretty sure if it was some one from your immediate Family , say wife or child that died you may feel differently. It is easy to type tough, but a lot harder living by it. I have went to wakes and they haven't exactly been celebrations. People mourn in different ways , but I only celebrate people dying when they are sworn enemies or a make believe soldier in a video game.



Ive lost lots of family and friends. To assume I am talking crap about such a serious subject because you don't agree is some what shallow of thought. Every single time I have lot family we have thrown an epic party.......I've done a lot of partying because of death. I remember one particular where I lost someone and everyone went next to the urn and bitched about how he left owing them money or grabbed their wifes ass when they were not looking. Were people crying? Sure. But there were a lot more laughs then tears. Death is a natural course of life. I don't fear it at all. Of course I believe in the almighty so death to me is a time to rejoice for people. Think about that. When you cry for death you are not crying for them. You are crying for you because YOU lost something, not them.......if you have faith. Even without faith and you believe its "just over" as atheists do its still just tears for you. Not them. They are gone and could care less.

Like I said. Death? Screw it lets drink and talk crap. 9-11 is the PERFECT day for such a game.



boise49ers said:


> There are plenty of people to celebrate it with though. The only problem is they will lop off your head and post it on Youtube and then throw the party



And every time you show them how much it hurts when they do that they become stronger. Every time you delay life because of something they did it emboldens them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 5, 2012)

Hay Guise...

*BF3*.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive lost lots of family and friends. To assume I am talking crap about such a serious subject because you don't agree is some what shallow of thought.



I am sure you have and don't mean to subject you haven't. I have also and quite a few during Wartime. Vietnam ! I just don't celebrate it and probably never will, unless like Kurgan said they die from old age and had a fulfilling life. I have watched close relatives die miserable deaths from cancer. Joined my aunts mourn the death of their children from combat. My sister mourn the death of a child on my 17th Birthday. None of it was easy and booze definitively didn't make any of those easier. With that said I will get back on topic. I can't wait to celebrate life by killing people in the new expansion and the sooner the better. The 7th would of been perfect


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Death Valley map needs night vision and flash bangs.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The Death Valley map needs night vision and flash bangs.



I haven't even seen that one. Is it based off the one in California ? 
Charlie Manson's hang out ? Or just nicknamed it because we will die on that map ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I haven't even seen that one. Is it based off the one in California ?
> Charlie Manson's hang out ? Or just nicknamed it because we will die on that map ?



Its just a nickname I think. But its a all out night map which is nice!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its just a nickname I think. But its a all out night map which is nice!



Should make the explosions and tracers look pretty sweet. 
I think I did see some video from that. Looks pretty good.
I have to quit thinking about this release. Makes you watch 
the clock and calender as bad as opening day of the NFL.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Should make the explosions and tracers look pretty sweet.
> I think I did see some video from that. Looks pretty good.
> I have to quit thinking about this release. Makes you watch
> the clock and calender as bad as opening day of the NFL.



I don't even like looking at trailers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hay Guise...
> 
> *BF3*.



YES PLEASE! 

Wished BF3 had more of this. DEATH FROM ABOVE!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 5, 2012)

Mortars in BC2 were definitely way better. I have yet to complete that assignment. Hate even trying, ugh.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2012)

I noticed your last game Kurgan. I take it the G3 is still a beast ? I love that gun. I may have to start using it again. 
It should be good for the new maps too with the range it has.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I noticed your last game Kurgan. I take it the G3 is still a beast ? I love that gun. I may have to start using it again.
> It should be good for the new maps too with the range it has.



G3 is still beast, I been using it lately. I was using the M16a3, but it's been so flavor of the month it's unreal. I switched to the M416 and liked that it had less 1st shot recoil so it was better long range and barely worse close range. But thats still a super popular gun, so I was looking for another weapon that has a fast TTK, comparable with the M16's. And the G3 is the only gun that is compareable, but still good long distance. So I been using it, and the patch nerfed Heavy Barrel for every single AR except the G3 since it uses 7.62 rounds. So it seems to be a go to gun honestly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

They just need to drop AK already. At least on the PC.

Anyway I was using the G36C last night and it was epic. They have made that lil' bastard a beast now.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 5, 2012)

is he legit or tank hack ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

natr0n said:


> is he legit or tank hack ?



Hes just got the practice leading targets I think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's possible, his lifetime spm is possible, but his KD is unreal, even the top clan players in th world usually are between 2.0 and 3.5 kdr, he's at like 6.7. But then again, he has like 70,000 tank kills, so thats about all he does is tank. We've all made these kinda shots, they just don't happen very often, it all comes down to luck when leading a fast target like some of those. you have to guess what moves you think they will make, like if they will keep banking left or if they are going to head right, that decision changes everything and it's not on you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They just need to drop AK already. At least on the PC.



Seriously.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't wait to fly some choppers in AK. Gonna get some 1337 footage.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can't wait to fly some choppers in AK. Gonna get some 1337 footage.



All 30 seconds of it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All 30 seconds of it?



no one can dance a helicopter on its nose like mailman.


----------



## Bow (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They just need to drop AK already. At least on the PC.
> 
> Anyway I was using the G36C last night and it was epic. They have made that lil' bastard a beast now.



I have 1250 kills with it.  By far my favorite weapon.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 5, 2012)

So I finally bought this game, but now I get kicked by punkbuster saying "no packet flow"  I have played dozens of other multiplayer games, but this one is the only one that is having issues.

Currently:
-All ports are closed and firewalls off (windows, routers, etc...)
-everything (including punkbuster services) are ran as administrator
-I have punkbuster upgraded fully, uninstalled / reinstalled.
-My ping is under 75ms


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> So I finally bought this game, but now I get kicked by punkbuster saying "no packet flow"  I have played dozens of other multiplayer games, but this one is the only one that is having issues.
> 
> Currently:
> -All ports are closed and firewalls off (windows, routers, etc...)
> ...



Normally when you update it mannually that fixes the issue. A few of the guys have had this issue recently.

Anyway get on TS tonight. We can get a game going. Dave, Phenom, Highway, Crazyeyes and I are always down for a quick game.......Kurgan too when hes not all "I have skype and I'm 1337er then yall's"


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 5, 2012)

If you mean by using the exe file and selecting battlefield 3 manually, it updated, and now says that it is fully updated.  I hate to say it but it might be my ISP.  Kind of wierd since every other game works just fine.

Come to think of it, I used my cell phone internet, and it worked fine.  Latency is great on 4g but the connection is too lossy.
There is a wimax router that my connection goes through, I can get into the login screen but they have changed the login information from the default.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> If you mean by using the exe file and selecting battlefield 3 manually, it updated, and now says that it is fully updated.  I hate to say it but it might be my ISP.  Kind of wierd since every other game works just fine.



No, after the recent update you need to right click and do a repair install on bf3 in origin.

And you need to run the pbsetup exe in the BF3 game folder to get PB installed and running for BF3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> If you mean by using the exe file and selecting battlefield 3 manually, it updated, and now says that it is fully updated.  I hate to say it but it might be my ISP.  Kind of wierd since every other game works just fine.
> 
> Come to think of it, I used my cell phone internet, and it worked fine.  Latency is great on 4g but the connection is too lossy.
> There is a wimax router that my connection goes through, I can get into the login screen but they have changed the login information from the default.



Strange man. Really strange. I will say BF3 sends packets a lot more since its client side. Did you try PBset up?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Strange man. Really strange. I will say BF3 sends packets a lot more since its client side. Did you try PBset up?



thats what i just said. Go to the BF3 folder in Origin games and run the pbsetup.exe thats in there. itll install PB for BF3 and update it all in one go.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> thats what i just said. Go to the BF3 folder in Origin games and run the pbsetup.exe thats in there. itll install PB for BF3 and update it all in one go.



I believe that is the one I used, or atleast I downloaded form the website.  It had me select BF3 from a drop-down menu, downloaded some things, and said that my BF3 punkbuster is up to date.

What is interesting is I downloaded a testing program that tests punkbuster, and it passed with flying colors.

Maybe I should try and get the login credentials for the wimax router and open it up completely.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> thats what i just said. Go to the BF3 folder in Origin games and run the pbsetup.exe thats in there. itll install PB for BF3 and update it all in one go.



No there is a PB setup from Evenbalance that works a little different then that one.



3870x2 said:


> I believe that is the one I used, or atleast I downloaded form the website.  It had me select BF3 from a drop-down menu, downloaded some things, and said that my BF3 punkbuster is up to date.
> 
> What is interesting is I downloaded a testing program that tests punkbuster, and it passed with flying colors.



Thats the one! Try doing the repair install like Phenom said. They just patched the game a day ago so there all kinds of lil' issues right now. You picked a hellava time to buy it lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I believe that is the one I used, or atleast I downloaded form the website.  It had me select BF3 from a drop-down menu, downloaded some things, and said that my BF3 punkbuster is up to date.
> 
> What is interesting is I downloaded a testing program that tests punkbuster, and it passed with flying colors.



No No no,

Go into your my computer. Where you have BF3 installed go to its game folder. Run the PB setup thats in there. It works trust me. I do it every damn time I reinstall BF3 and ive had to 3 times in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No No no,
> 
> Go into your my computer. Where you have BF3 installed go to its game folder. Run the PB setup thats in there. It works trust me. I do it every damn time I reinstall BF3 and ive had to 3 times in the last 4 weeks.



Ill give it a try also, though I cant believe it would be any different.

I am pretty sure I have played other games with punkbuster also.


----------



## Bow (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to manually update PB about every other week.  Only my BF3 has that issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No No no,
> 
> Go into your my computer. Where you have BF3 installed go to its game folder. Run the PB setup thats in there. It works trust me. I do it every damn time I reinstall BF3 and ive had to 3 times in the last 4 weeks.



Ive never had to do that. EVER. But give it a try 3870. Maybe thats your solution but personally I don't think so.

Have you tried restarting or reseting your router to default just to test it?


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive never had to do that. EVER. But give it a try 3870.



lol I'll do anything.  Ive been wanting to play this game for quite some time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Ill give it a try also, though I cant believe it would be any different.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have played other games with punkbuster also.



Its because the pb setup thats in the BF3 folder ACTUALLY installed PB to your system. The update you run was just updating it not actually installing it to your system. Just do the right click repair install in origin for BF3, and then once that is done. run the PBsetup that is directly in the BF3 install game folder directory..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its because the pb setup thats in the BF3 folder ACTUALLY installed PB to your system. The update you run was just updating it not actually installing it to your system. Just do the right click repair install in origin for BF3, and then ones that is done. run the PBsetup that is directly in the BF3 install game folder directory..



PB is already installed. That update he downloaded uses PnkBsterA.exe he has installed to even download the update. That program is just a validator. If he didnt have it installed that validator wouldn't even work. Keep in mind there are two Evenbalance Applications. PnkBsterA.exe and PnkBsterB.exe


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> PB is already installed. That update he downloaded uses PnkBsterA.exe he has installed to even download the update. That program is just a validator. If he didnt have it installed that validator wouldn't even work. Keep in mind there are two Evenbalance Applications. PnkBsterA.exe and PnkBsterB.exe



Lets jsut wait and see if what i told him works. the pnkbsterB.exe is what is in the BF3 directory IIRC, and BF3 works 100% after running it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Lets jsut wait and see if what i told him works. the pnkbsterB.exe is what is in the BF3 directory IIRC, and BF3 works 100% after running it.



I hope it does work for him. That would be a simple fix indeed.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 5, 2012)

god the biggest and worst nerf for me was the scout heli losing laser in pilot seat. wtf. i was a terror with that combo. damn it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> god the biggest and worst nerf for me was the scout heli losing laser in pilot seat. wtf. i was a terror with that combo. damn it.



The scout heli had a laser?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The scout heli had a laser?



Remember I bought like 3...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2012)

Got almost 200 hours in this game and I had no idea you could laser designate with a scout chopper.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The scout heli had a laser?



yup. so you could sneak up on air craft, especially helicopter, lock on and fire and drop back behind cover. it was so awesome. now it is in the passengers seat...which is cool kinda...lets the passenger actually have something to do other then repair. But now I have to take worthless air-to-air.

It just made the scout so versatile. Anything ground or air could be hit within range.

The other good part was you could stay low for below radar and lock on to anything in range with it...i guess it may have been a little OP.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Maybe they thought releasing a war based game expansion
> wasn't in good taste on the 11th anniversary of 911.
> It had crossed my mind.



I thought about it after and yes that could be it,or maybe a typo on the news page,It still says 11 in origin and maybe why Battlelog was down for 2 hours yesterday?

Mailman yeah throw a party to honor the brave fallen.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Got almost 200 hours in this game and I had no idea you could laser designate with a scout chopper.



Sadly yes,Been laser tagged by that damn thing so many times asking WTF!? after ,Only too have the smart ass pilot ram my butt with it to prove it.


Me i can not wait to try the a130 and the anti tank destroyers,Arty guns on wheels  And the missile mortar trucks look like fun,Those poor bastards in the planes and Helios`s won`t know what hit them. Hurry up 9-10.....Forgot we get sabo rounds too for some of the unlocks...gonna be like firing a m1abrams out of the A130


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2012)

Dayum 2.25GB. Obviously includes AK...which we can't play. Good thing I'm getting 6.5MB/sec.

Edit: Damn now half that throughput.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dayum 2.25GB. Obviously includes AK...which we can't play. Good thing I'm getting 6.5MB/sec.
> 
> Edit: Damn now half that throughput.



Nope not in patch,I tried getting on a server told me to download AK Yikes another 2.3 gigs........


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Edit: Damn now half that throughput.



4.3MB/s  
edit: 6.5MB/s


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just found this video, a bit older, but crazy hip firing madness, I want it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just found this video, a bit older, but crazy hip firing madness, I want it!



Did they steal this off a dice employee?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah he said that in the video  RolliethePollie or something like that in that game was a DICE employee. That thing is a hip firing monster though, I could careless about the silencer (though that is a bonus), the red dot though, that thing was dead on.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 6, 2012)

Eurogamer.net - Battlefield 3: Armored Kill Review



> By Dan Whitehead Published 6 September, 2012
> 
> _Supersize me._
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2012)

> Armored Kill is the epic ten-minute blow out, all guitar and drum solos, a ballad of fire and smoke.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2012)

Armor kill is going to be Epic. Only getting an 8/10 though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2012)

For the PS3 version though. That is not apples to apples with PC especially with an expansion of this nature. And it's just one review.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> For the PS3 version though. That is not apples to apples with PC especially with an expansion of this nature. And it's just one review.



forgot about that haha. PC will get a 10/10. 64 players and a crap ton of tanks!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's all based on opinion, 10/10 is perfect and nothing is ever perfect (but once again thats my opinion). Going off numbers is a good way to get a quick idea of how good it is, but reading it and seeing if that person points out strong points that you really identify with and if the weak points to them don't matter much to you, if so you most likely will think more of it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


>



All in her mouth.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All in her mouth.



With that herpes gaping bulge on her lip it already looks like shes been taking shots to the mouth


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> With that herpes gaping bulge on her lip it already looks like shes been taking shots to the mouth



I don't care you survived combat. Hand over your man card.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't care you survived combat. Hand over your man card.



Because he doesn't want to contract Hepatitis? You sir need to have over your common sense card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Because he doesn't want to contract Hepatitis? You sir need to have over your common sense card.



Its a mole. Not Ebola.


----------



## erixx (Sep 7, 2012)

downloading....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone use BetterBattlelog Chrome extension?  I started using it yesterday and i really like the added stats and whatnot.  http://getbblog.com/


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 7, 2012)

erixx said:


> downloading....



Herpes?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Herpes?



yeah from your mom.....


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 7, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah from your mom.....



Who got them from your hamster...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2012)

hmm, should I report some posts?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Anyone use BetterBattlelog Chrome extension?  I started using it yesterday and i really like the added stats and whatnot.  http://getbblog.com/



Yep, have been for months BBlog is awesome.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> hmm, should I report some posts?



Jeez yeah AK *really* needs to come out...people are obviously bored!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> hmm, should I report some posts?



You'd never do it. Alex is the coolset cat on TPU , no one would turn him in


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You'd never do it. Alex is the coolset cat on TPU , no one would turn him in



That's what they said about Jesus.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 8, 2012)

had some real good rounds with dave tonights
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/42866858/1/335435596/
37 / 16
8816 points

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/42861700/1/335435596/
26 / 10
6046

Some nice TPU squad action below total ass kicking of the enemy team okay not really lol we lost but still a good round
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/42869891/1/335435596/
26 / 10
7467


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 8, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That's what they said about Jesus.


It's that fucking peyote


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it normal for me NOT to be able to run BF3 smoothly on Ultra at 1920x1080 with my HD 7850?
This review says otherwise


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Is it normal for me NOT to be able to run BF3 smoothly on Ultra at 1920x1080 with my HD 7850?
> This review says otherwise



i would hardly consider 45FPS smooth.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Is it normal for me NOT to be able to run BF3 smoothly on Ultra at 1920x1080 with my HD 7850?
> This review says otherwise



are you using AA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey MM you may not be able to troll _in_ the AC-130 but you can do so _to_ it pretty easily it would appear:











Note sure why not loading embed. Here is direct link:

C4 vs AC-130.   Battlefield 3 Armor Kill.  Armored...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey MM you may not be able to troll _in_ the AC-130 but you can do so _to_ it pretty easily it would appear:
> 
> [yt]-VgVlwv9n_0[/yt]
> 
> ...



Fixed. You left out the "-" before the "V".


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 8, 2012)

Those people are total tools.  Looks like the gunship will have to work in tandem with fighters to ward off such miscreants.


----------



## DOM (Sep 8, 2012)

okay i did a new install on my ssd how can i get the away with not having to install bf3 again ?

i have it on the other hd but its showing i have to dl it again


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Those people are total tools.  Looks like the gunship will have to work in tandem with fighters to ward off such miscreants.



Agreed. And nice use of "miscreant". 



DOM said:


> okay i did a new install on my ssd how can i get the away with not having to install bf3 again ?
> 
> i have it on the other hd but its showing i have to dl it again



You just have to create the folder structure it needs and then put the BattleField 3 folder in there and the button in Origin will change from "Download" to "Install". Here's a guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1243814/thread-how-to-backup-origin-games-easily-step-by-step-guide


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wish I didn't have to work on Monday. I want to play me some Armor Kill!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 8, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> okay i did a new install on my ssd how can i get the away with not having to install bf3 again ?
> 
> i have it on the other hd but its showing i have to dl it again



Just like Wrigley said. Origins games default to something like C Drive -> Program Files (x86) -> Origin Games. So if that location is fine for you, and that folder doesn't exist, go there and create it, then drop in BF3. Then click play, it will still update and verify, but the bar will move very fast.


----------



## DOM (Sep 9, 2012)

well it didnt work  guess ill dl it again 3hr wait ftw thanks ea 

nvm it worked 

thanks to cadaveca also


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 9, 2012)

[YT]-VgVlwv9n_0[/YT]


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 9, 2012)

I love how they don't know you can only put out 6 pieces of C4. he just keeps throwing it after the first ones clearly disappear. Console tards


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 9, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love how they don't know you can only put out 6 pieces of C4. he just keeps throwing it after the first ones clearly disappear. Console tards



Yeah I noticed that too. It reminds me of the Newb on those videos. I put down a thousand C4's on A. 
Had a surprise Bday party tonight. Didn't even get drunk. I DD'ed even though it was my party. I feel like shit from a cold.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. It reminds me of the Newb on those videos. I put down a thousand C4's on A.
> Had a surprise Bday party tonight. Didn't even get drunk. I DD'ed even though it was my party. I feel like shit from a cold.



oh god, I can't wait for monday night. 

When all the TPU';ers are on we are so doing that Jihad Scout chopper!

Off Topic: Idaho get ready for the seahawks to dominate the Cardinals tomorrow.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> oh god, I can't wait for monday night.
> 
> When all the TPU';ers are on we are so doing that Jihad Scout chopper!
> 
> Off Topic: Idaho get ready for the Seahawks to dominate the Cardinals tomorrow.



They better I have Wilson on my FFL. Oh and Marshawn Lynce.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> They better I have Wilson on my FFL. Oh and Marshawn *Lynce*.



Fail. its Marshawn Lynch!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Fail. its Marshawn Lynch!



Shut Up Dick !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Those people are total tools.  Looks like the gunship will have to work in tandem with fighters to ward off such miscreants.



Tools.....or geniuses? 

Seriously that's DICE's fault. When we play and there is a beast AC-130 you can bet your bottom dollar I'm gonna pull a jihad lil' bird on it.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tools.....or geniuses?
> 
> Seriously that's DICE's fault. When we play and there is a beast AC-130 you can bet your bottom dollar I'm gonna pull a jihad lil' bird on it.



You have more class than that.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You have more class than that.



No he doesn't. He is from Florida.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You have more class than that.



Seeing as how we all know you aren't "new here" this comment makes me all


----------



## DOM (Sep 9, 2012)

anyone wanna CO-OP ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tools.....or geniuses?
> 
> Seriously that's DICE's fault. When we play and there is a beast AC-130 you can bet your bottom dollar I'm gonna pull a jihad lil' bird on it.



Geniuses because no one ever though of using vehicles to C4? Even flying vehicles, it's not as often, but I've done it, seen others do it. I just hope they make it able to take more hits than 6 stick of C4.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Seeing as how we all know you aren't "new here" this comment makes me all



. another thing that goes on in TeamSpeak. Mailman ain't all that bad, really....



He's just misunderstood. 




THere there, little mailman, there there.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2012)

DOM said:


> anyone wanna CO-OP ?



i would if i had my video card ?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 9, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> [YT]-VgVlwv9n_0[/YT]



Must have been some good happy Hippie weed they were smoking.....Good luck trying that in PC when the server kicks them for Team Kills.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Must have been some good happy Hippie weed they were smoking.....Good luck trying that in PC when the server kicks them for Team Kills.



Simple solution, don't play on HC. Then you can use that little bird over and over for C4 runs and since a friendly is flying, it won't ever get destroyed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2012)

if they were smart the dude would bail out detonate then get picked back up, then everyone wins if he had done that it would be a want 12 + Kill streak? to lazy to watch the video again.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Crazy thanks for the Tags. i might make a Tribute to that game D: lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey Crazy thanks for the Tags. i might make a Tribute to that game D: lol



Nice I bet he went into rage face mode.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nice I bet he went into rage face mode.
> 
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...orious/images/f/f2/Rage-face_o_GIFSoupcom.gif



think i got him 6-8 times in that game. had some real good "Orhan" Knife stylez on him


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> think i got him 6-8 times in that game. had some real good "Orhan" Knife stylez on him



parashooting in with your hacks? that type of style is Orhan style.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> parashooting in with your hacks? that type of style is Orhan style.



Talk football Man the officials suck


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Talk football Man the officials suck



get in TS then.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> get in TS then.


Im still watching football. I have priorities Peyton is my FFL QB  !
The Giant's are on ESPN too.Good day for SF fans


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 10, 2012)

you got my tags for sure ufgy but you know damn well a few of those were fucking serious bullshit, taking 3-4 shotgun rounds point blank to the chest and face yet taking no damage. some of them kills were utter bs, altho the first few you got me good didn't even see it coming. the charge straight at me and take round upon round to the face was just crap.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you got my tags for sure ufgy but you know damn well a few of those were fucking serious bullshit, taking 3-4 shotgun rounds point blank to the chest and face yet taking no damage. some of them kills were utter bs, altho the first few you got me good didn't even see it coming. the charge straight at me and take round upon round to the face was just crap.



ill make a video for you and show you what i seen.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 10, 2012)

im sure you will lol i just know what i saw, and 3-5 rounds in your chest with a shotgun had me thinking wtf no way in hell.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll tell you what I seen... Ufgy standing between some iso's and a double headshot on him and some other random guy with a single Rex bullet, that made my day.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Talk football Man the officials suck



You talking about that extra Time Out to the Sea hawks?At least Klob got his starter back and they won,My 3 teams are Lions,49s,Saints..Also Bills only because they play some games in Toronto.

I sure hope we get are pro officials back by week 3.....


On topic BF3 AK in less then23hours Yes Hurry up 9-11-12


----------



## caleb (Sep 10, 2012)

Why oh why did they disable putting C4 onto a UAV.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting some bad frame drops in BF3 running on ultra with 2 GTX 680s in SLI any ideas seems to be MP only SP is fine.


----------



## erixx (Sep 10, 2012)

stop torrenting... 

Well, the server maybe is not working great... For sure it is not your SLI...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 10, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> I'm getting some bad frame drops in BF3 running on ultra with 2 GTX 680s in SLI any ideas seems to be MP only SP is fine.



I`m getting freeze lag,Only when some guy is super fast moving ,It is like he has some tele porting device that freezes you in game,I seen this first hand just 30 mins ago,I had some guy (not my squad)just spawn on me in the corner walls at Damvend peak then his recon spawns on him.Needless to say there was no one behind me ,I was just waiting and looking right where he came from under the map to spawn.Also i get it when they fire one shot( the second kills you,had this happen with a fully load 100% tank) and i can not move or shoot needless to say there is a new hax out for AK.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 10, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You talking about that extra Time Out to the Sea hawks?At least Klob got his starter back and they won,My 3 teams are Lions,49s,Saints..Also Bills only because they play some games in Toronto.
> 
> I sure hope we get are pro officials back by week 3.....
> 
> ...



All over the league. They are pretty sad. Hopefully 
they get that crap worked out. Count down to AK for sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is AK today or tomorrow. It was 9-11 then Battlelog said 9-10 now Reayth just checked his Battlelog and it says 9-11 again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

caleb said:


> Why oh why did they disable putting C4 onto a UAV.



Is that a serious question? Or is putting C4 on an extremely hard to hit small moving target fine, especially considering that on Normal Mode thats a Friendly Vehicle, so when detonated it doesn't destroy it, so you can just bring it back and load it up again?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Is AK today or tomorrow. It was 9-11 then Battlelog said 9-10 now Reayth just checked his Battlelog and it says 9-11 again.



I see 9/10






also it says today we get soldier upgrades as well. But yesterday I noticed 3 Premium Camo's just appeared for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Is that a serious question? Or is putting C4 on an extremely hard to hit small moving target fine, especially considering that on Normal Mode thats a Friendly Vehicle, so when detonated it doesn't destroy it, so you can just bring it back and load it up again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. His Battlelog is fubar I guess.....or our dates are wrong.



Anyway please some one post up the second AK is live!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Same here. His Battlelog is fubar I guess.....or our dates are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway please some one post up the second AK is live!




its live.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mussels said:


> its live.


Thank you sir!

I wonder if its live in the US yet. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2012)

dont get many chances to troll a troll.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mussels said:


> dont get many chances to troll a troll.
> 
> 
> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/0/0a/Feelsgoodmangreen.jpg
> http://cdn.thesandtrap.com/d/d6/d68fb54c_1319347429001.jpeg



Trolling about new BF3 maps is uncool man.....uncool. Its sierous bizness.

On a side note........Nicely done sir.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mussels said:


> dont get many chances to troll a troll.
> 
> 
> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/0/0a/Feelsgoodmangreen.jpg
> http://cdn.thesandtrap.com/d/d6/d68fb54c_1319347429001.jpeg



That was too easy, I can't believe MM bit on that... Somethings not right here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That was too easy, I can't believe MM bit on that... Somethings not right here.



My anticipation for AK is so high my troll meter was distorted.


----------



## erixx (Sep 10, 2012)

16:47 CET Checking update: no update


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL, I am seeing the 11th for armor kill. God damn it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> LOL, I am seeing the 11th for armor kill. God damn it!



Reayth did too. I see the 10th and so does Kurgan. WTF DOES THIS MEAN! AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth did too. I see the 10th and so does Kurgan. WTF DOES THIS MEAN! AHHHHHHHHHH!



Do you have Premium? For us mortals when will be available for purchase?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you have Premium? For us mortals when will be available for purchase?



I have premium too and its showing 11. Theres a ton of servers with armor kill, but you can't play them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you have Premium? For us mortals when will be available for purchase?



We all have premium. Just all the dates are different. Its strange.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

Yo fuk dat fam u don mess wit a niggas ak!! #nillahatas #ak4lyfe

(I really hate the caps filter here...and, yeah, this is some shit)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 10, 2012)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "AK dropping tomorrow. Good stuff."


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF DOES THIS MEAN! AHHHHHHHHHH!



Double Rainbow?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I have premium too and its showing 11. Theres a ton of servers with armor kill, but you can't play them.



that image I linked above, you have the same image but says 11th?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "AK dropping tomorrow. Good stuff."



Sumbitch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine says the 10th.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine says the 10th.



zh1nt0's says the 11th.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

How the hell is that "good stuff" zh1nt0? Damnit. I should have been playing this last week.

In warmer and fuzzier news (unless it just makes you feel old):

Battlefield 1942 is ten years old today


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> zh1nt0's says the 11th.



Im sure it is. But all my Battlelog dates say the 10th. How in the hell do they make that kinda mistake.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

You'll know when it's out, because you'll have to download something.


That's all I'm saying, yo. If you didn't download something when Origin started...then you ain't playing NODDIN'.


Me, I'mma gonna go back to my game, m'kay?


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

That fact that you are all getting wet panties about AK coming out tomorrow means that you have all subscribed to the EA travesty which is 'Premium Player'. Apart from the fact that this means that you are all sucking piss from EA's big sweaty root, it means that you get to play AK 2 weeks before men of principle such as myself get to play it. Talk about splitting the community.

Admittedly a part of me is tempted to swallow the blue pill and purchase a 'Premium' account to get access to AK, but I dont think I could stomach having the Badge of Shame of 'PREMIUM PLAYER' appear next to my username. Another part of me is tempted not to bother buying AK at all and adding EA to the list of publishers whose games I will refuse to buy, which is basically any publisher forcing me onto some kind internet based DRM and/or thrid party platform in order to use thier product.....which these days is basically all publishers.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

I have over 400 hours in BF3. Paying DICE and extra $50 for premium, in thanks for those hundreds of hours of great gaming, is fine by me.


DRM?

Really?


Can you troll more?


Mad because you don't got premium? GET ANOTHER JOB!!! Me, I'mma gonna enjoy the game I gladly paid $100 for.







HOw about all those WoW players paying $15 a month for YEARS!!! lol. money is too important to too many people.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Admittedly a part of me is tempted to swallow the blue pill and purchase a 'Premium' account to get access to AK....



I'm pretty sure you need to swallow a different kind of pill:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

^Haha

I was annoyed from the first few words but you really lost me at "men of principle". Total overreaction.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Admittedly a part of me is tempted to swallow the blue pill...








Anymore Matrix reference and someones getting pistol whipped.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I have over 400 hours in BF3. Paying DICE and extra $50 for premium, in thanks for those hundreds of hours of great gaming, is fine by me.
> 
> Mad because you don't got premium? GET ANOTHER JOB!!! Me, I'mma gonna enjoy the game I gladly paid $100 for.
> 
> HOw about all those WoW players paying $15 a month for YEARS!!! lol. money is too important to too many people.



Money is not the issue. Corporations acting like the harbingers of the New World Order is the issue. All this Origin and PREMIUM B$ is just another small step down the nefarious path in which mainstream video gaming is going......


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Money is not the issue. Corporations acting like the harbingers of the New World Order is the issue. All this Origin and PREMIUM B$ is just another small step down the nefarious path in which mainstream video gaming is going......



I dunno about you, but I enjoy my games, and don't let little issues like that ruin my fun?

If I want something, I gho and get it, and if it has a cost, I pay it gladly, becuase that cash feeds someone else?


Perspective is everything.


LONG LIVE THE NEW WORLD ORDER!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Money is not the issue. Corporations acting like the harbingers of the New World Order is the issue. All this Origin and PREMIUM B$ is just another small step down the nefarious path in which mainstream video gaming is going......



Man this escalated quickly (already posted a meme, so just going to say this one). harbingers of the new world order? seriously? 

If you have a problem with Origin, BF3, or Premium, it's simple, vote with your wallet. And you already have... you own BF3, which means you use Origin. So don't come preaching in here trying to judge us when you're as much of a sheeple as anyone else.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Money is not the issue. Corporations acting like the harbingers of the New World Order is the issue. All this Origin and PREMIUM B$ is just another small step down the nefarious path in which mainstream video gaming is going......



I can't argue with you there, but you might as well get rid of you computer since sweet little Billy Gates is at the top of the global eugenicist heap.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> seriously?





Sailing, Sailing, Sailing the seven great seas....

Ahoy matey!!! I do doth spy a lanluber ho! He do be all hairy and covered in moss....ewww.


Reminds me of my mother's bosom.


Should make some fine smoke when he''s roasted though, harr harr harr!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow I thought you overreacted before. Even as a basic "consumer getting the shaft" issue Premium is nowhere near worth getting one's panties in a twist. Bringing shit like global politics into it just makes you look like a nut job.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Money is not the issue. Corporations acting like the harbingers of the New World Order is the issue. All this Origin and PREMIUM B$ is just another small step down the nefarious path in which mainstream video gaming is going......



Dude gaming has been going down this path for a long time with the Activition and EA and their business tactics. Get over it. If you don't like it don't play the games. Like Kurgan said. Vote with your wallet. its the only way in corporate environment. You gave them your money, so that is like saying yes I am okay with this. Now they are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno about you, but I enjoy my games, and don't let little issues like that ruin my fun?
> 
> If I want something, I gho and get it, and if it has a cost, I pay it gladly, becuase that cash feeds someone else?



I work offshore and everytime I come home and want a game of BF3, I am invariably faced with some big fkn 3GB download containing a big pile of add-on pack data which I may or may not want to purchase and of course, also including a massive list of so-called 'fixes' which acctually do nothing to improve the game but instead just changes everything around, forcing me to have to re-discover my preferred kit configurations all over again. Naturally, before I even get the pleasure of having to relearn the game again, I am faced with the inevitable problems getting the p.o.s. to even start up thanks to the new patch etc etc. Life is too fucking short and I am getting pretty fkn agitated by this point, but when I read that only PREMIUM players get to play the new expansion pack upon its release date, an expansion pack which I had plans to buy (and probs still will), I feel that EA has stopped slapping me around like a bitch and has proceeded to ram a poker up my arse saying 'give us yer money....giv us yer money u dirty peon bitch....go on, all your friends are 'PREMIUM'! too poor are you? hahahahaha Loser, giv us all yer fkn money'.

It leaves a very sour taste in the mouth. 




MT Alex said:


> I can't argue with you there, but you might as well get rid of you computer since sweet little Billy Gates is at the top of the global eugenicist heap.



Believe me, I do whatever I can to avoid contributing to Billy Gates' global eugenicist antics....But yes, Billy Gates has got us all by the balls. Of course, you can always use Linux but best of luck with cross compatibility with virtually the rest of the functioning business and personal computer world.......and of course....no gaming on Linux.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> It leaves a very sour taste in the mouth.



Patience is a virtue. 

Funny thing is, we have a little group of daily players here on TPU, and a few of those aren't premium either, but we all play together just the same, every night, os not having premium causing you issues..well, doesn't float my boat very well. These other guys have no problems at all...I mean sure, some queue issues, but that's rare, beucase we generally paly in servers that have room for all of us.


Perhaps it's just time for you to stop gaming.


Not that I'm defending BF3, no game is gonna appeal to everyone, but you jsut sound angry, and I think BF3 is jsut what you're focused on now. There's a lot of anger in your words, and if a game gets you that riled up...wow. Just wow.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Patience is a virtue.
> 
> Funny thing is, we have a little group of daily players here on TPU, and a few of those aren't premium either, but we all play together just the same.



Not when Armoured Kill goes live you wont be!



cadaveca said:


> Not that I'm defending BF3, no game is gonna appeal to everyone, but you jsut sound angry, and I think BF3 is jsut what you're focused on now. There's a lot of anger in your words, and if a game gets you that riled up...wow. Just wow.



It actually isn't the game itself that is pissing me off. It is the face fucking I am having to take from EA in order to actually play the game I have already paid my money for. Despite all the low attention span bollox that DICE have put into the game such as 10000 odd unlockables, I actually think the game rocks, if they would just finally leave the damn thing alone instead of 'fixing' it every other week.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> It leaves a very sour taste in the mouth.


 You know what else has a sour taste I hear? Penis. Does not having Premium taste like that?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Not when Armoured Kill goes live you wont be!



Not true, We all had been playing CQ and then when crazy gets on and he doesn't have it, we play the normal maps and BK.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Not when Armoured Kill goes live you wont be!



THat's what you think...we tend to play together, just becuase we enjoy playing with each other. Sure not all palyers will be able to join in all rounds...but those that don't have premium, so far, all plan to pay the $15 for armoured kill when it goes on sale.

Heck, i'm a gerneous guy, I might even hook some people up with copies, just so they can play.

And if not, we ALL tend to leave a server already...just for one guy.

See, we're all friends, and typically play for the comraderie, not to win, although winning is nice too.

Not really the sort of group to bitch about stuff we don't own, but can buy, except that some evil global overload is trying to take control and is preventing us from making that purchase....


----------



## ReaperX87 (Sep 10, 2012)

Armored Kill is not released for PC yet it is September 11th, Just tried joing a server and it said you do not have it downloaded, went to origin and it says Unreleased, Release date September 11,2012.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know what else has a sour taste I hear? Penis. Does not having Premium taste like that?



Being coerced to get Premium is much more like the thought of being forced to suck on EA's penis....which is why I can't bring myself to do it. 

Not all of us can just suck knob whilst closing our eyes and trying to think of Blighty.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Being coerced to get Premium is much more like the thought of being forced to suck on EA's penis....which is why I can't bring myself to do it.
> 
> Not all of us can just suck knob whilst closing our eyes and thinking of Blighty.



Well you said you would buy it anyway (AK) so we can both blow EA in bliss. Together. We can fight over it like a pickled sausage of gaming goodness.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well you said you would buy it anyway (AK) so we can both blow EA in bliss. Together. We can fight over it like a pickled sausage of gaming goodness.



That is all very well. But I just don't see it as very fair how you should get first dibs and I get sloppy seconds.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> That is all very well. But I just don't see it as very fair how you should get first dibs and I get sloppy seconds.



PSh. You want something, pony up the cost, or GTFO.


Pretty simple, IMHO.

Coerced.  Why, becuase you cannot contorl your need to paly the expension until the 25th? 

YOLO, dude, YOLO.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> That is all very well. But I just don't see it as very fair how you should get first dibs and I get sloppy seconds.



You don't have too. Buy Premium and save some money and have it early. Its not rocket science.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't have too. Buy Premium and save some money and have it early. Its not rocket science.



yeah all the expansions are $75 all together. You get them all with premium for 49.99 and get them 2 weeks early, along with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't have too. Buy Premium and save some money and have it early. Its not rocket science.



No.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah all the expansions are $75 all together. You get them all with premium for 49.99 and get them 2 weeks early, along with a bunch of other stuff.



I am well aware of EA's carrot and stick business model.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Being coerced to get Premium is much more like the thought of being forced to suck on EA's penis....which is why I can't bring myself to do it.



Nobody's coerced to buy anything. I preordered the Limited Edition which brought me the Karkand, not interested in CQ so I did not buy the Premium and I will buy AK when it's out for the rest of us. It's only one-two weeks to wait. I see no problem in that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Nobody's coerced to buy anything. I preordered the Limited Edition which brought me the Karkand, not interested in CQ so I did not buy the Premium and I will buy AK when it's out for the rest of us. It's only one-two weeks to wait. I see no problem in that.



Because life is to hard to wait two weeks to play a video game. ITS THE NEW WORLD ORDER!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Nobody's coerced to buy anything. I preordered the Limited Edition which brought me the Karkand, not interested in CQ so I did not buy the Premium and I will buy AK when it's out for the rest of us. It's only one-two weeks to wait. I see no problem in that.



Yeah, Go out and see that nice bright orb in the sky for once.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because life is to hard to wait two weeks to play a video game. ITS THE NEW WORLD ORDER!



Just wait until your government launch thier PREMIUM citizen scheme, whereby PREMIUM citizens fully kitted out with thier PREMIUM tax breaks along with thier PREMIUM injected RFID chips, start getting preference for government/corporate supplied services such as education, health care, etc. When that day comes you will think back to my posts on this thread and think;

"MatTheCat was right, Why didnt we listen!?"


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because life is to hard to wait two weeks to play a video game. ITS THE NEW WORLD ORDER!



NEW WORLD ORDER you say? Wonder if they will still sell Premium when there's only End Game left?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Just wait until your government launch thier PREMIUM citizen scheme, whereby PREMIUM citizens fully kitted out with thier PREMIUM tax breaks along with thier PREMIUM injected RFID chips, start getting preference for government/corporate supplied services such as education, health care, etc. When that day comes you will think back to my posts on this thread and think;
> 
> "MatTheCat was right, Why didnt we listen!?"


 Our education is already government supplied. You are a prime example of how well it works too. Kudos good sir. Honestly I don't care. Ill be playing AK tomorrow and you will not.



Crap Daddy said:


> NEW WORLD ORDER you say? Wonder if they will still sell Premium when there's only End Game left?



Naaaaa they already sell BF3 for 49.99 that includes Premium.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can we PLEASE get on topic.... MadTheCat... either pay the money for the game or GTFO who cares how much they are making or making us pay.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Just wait until your government launch thier PREMIUM citizen scheme, whereby PREMIUM citizens fully kitted out with thier PREMIUM tax breaks along with thier PREMIUM injected RFID chips, start getting preference for government/corporate supplied services such as education, health care, etc. When that day comes you will think back to my posts on this thread and think;
> 
> "MatTheCat was right, Why didnt we listen!?"



You're so ignorant it astounds me.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Just wait until your government launch thier PREMIUM citizen scheme, whereby PREMIUM citizens fully kitted out with thier PREMIUM tax breaks along with thier PREMIUM injected RFID chips, start getting preference for government/corporate supplied services such as education, health care, etc. When that day comes you will think back to my posts on this thread and think;
> 
> "MatTheCat was right, Why didnt we listen!?"



 A little self-important, no?

Myself, I will gladly capitulate to the new global leaders, and shall rise through their ranks to diseminate information of the most secret nature, all the while skipping to the tune of "what's love got to do with it" by Tina Tuner.


And the people, they WILL rejoice, and bask in the awesomeness of all that is  Premium, whilr all those who do not have Premium will cower in the dank rececess of the planet like rats in New York, secretly plotting to try to take over, while the Premium Earth members will just step on their little heads in a dance of salubratorious carelessness, all the while not caring about the wants of the dirty rats whose blood covers thier feet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A little self-important, no?
> 
> Myself, I will gladly capitulate to the new global leaders, and shall rise through their ranks to diseminate information of the most secret nature, all the while skipping to the tune of "what's love got to do with it" by Tina Tuner.
> 
> ...



I had to look up "salubratorious". I need to become a Premium citizen so I can get a Premium education!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had to look up "salubratorious".



It's not a word. I'm jsut so awesome with my Premium that I can make up words, and you'll still understand the meaning behind them. BLess DICE and their HOLY plan to spread the work of evil to the nations.




or not, I was thinking about the word "wholesome" when i wrote that. 


See, I needs me an editor, ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2012)

Armored kill tomorrow?! Anybody got a time when they're releasing it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's not a word. I'm jsut so awesome with my Premium that I can make up words, and you'll still understand the meaning behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need one of them Premium thesaurus. I'm just Premium. Not Premium-Premium like you.



erocker said:


> Armored kill tomorrow?! Anybody got a time when they're releasing it?



Thats what started this whole stupid conversation.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> Armored kill tomorrow?! Anybody got a time when they're releasing it?



10 am.


Seriously though, I keep restarting Origin to find out between my benchmarking this MPower board. When it is up for sale on Origin, we can play, whenever that happens. Battlelog tells me today, but Origin says tomorrow.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 10 am.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I keep restarting ORigin to find out. WHen it is up for sale, we can play, whenever that happens. Battlelog tells me today, but Origin says tomorrow.



Yeah mine still says the 10th but Gully posted a tweet saying tomorrow from the community rep.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow Mat you are a piece of work. Though it's not correct to call you ignorant. More like totally reactionary and misdirected. And what does "work offshore" mean anyway? I am hoping fishing industry or something cause if you work for an oil company...wow.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow Mat you are a piece of work. Though it's not correct to call you ignorant. More like totally reactionary and misdirected. And what does "work offshore" mean anyway? I am hoping fishing industry or something cause if you work for an oil company...wow.



Let it die.

Anyway you gonna ride shotgun when I Jihad the AC-130?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

Official:




			
				DICE said:
			
		

> Armored Kill will be available for Premium Players on the PC on *September 11, 2012*, and to non-Premium PC Players on September 25, 2012.  *Downloads will begin to be available on these dates around 1:00-5:00pm PST*.




Will someone please Twitter and Facebook BAttlefield 3 pages adn DICE pages and tell them to SMACK the web dev that changed the dates to the 10th?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Official:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. He needs a vicious teabag for being such a cock tease.


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Official:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, now I don't have a reason to miss work. Gotta work on my tank skills tonight!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well, now I don't have a reason to miss work. Gotta work on my tank skills tonight!



There's always a chance that it'll come out this afternoon, but not from what I have been hearing/reading...I'm actually expecting 2 PM my time tomorrow, which gives me a chance to get some work done on this review...PERFACT!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let it die.
> 
> Anyway you gonna ride shotgun when I Jihad the AC-130?



Sure why the hell not. But maybe not more than once or twice. Unless the pilots are somehow getting under my skin, of course.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> There's always a chance that it'll come out this afternoon, but not from what I have been hearing/reading...I'm actually expecting 2 PM my time tomorrow, which gives me a chance to get some work done on this review...PERFACT!!!



I need sleep. So its good for me it wont be out until tomorrow.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah...it's my SO's 30th birthday so maybe best for me too. Though we already did the "going out" part and all...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey MattheHat Get the $49.99 Premium Bf3 or You will be paying this from now on or wait for $69.99 version.

This is the news for today,http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654785721348383/


I smell a BAN-HAMMER(think of Pink Floyd The Wall ) coming tomorrow.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyway you gonna ride shotgun when I Jihad the AC-130?



I got a response from those guys who posted that video on PS3. They made it sound like they had to use about 18 C4 on one chopper to take it down, and sometimes it still didn't go down. So you might need a full squad just to take the thing down.



cadaveca said:


> Will someone please Twitter and Facebook BAttlefield 3 pages adn DICE pages and tell them to SMACK the web dev that changed the dates to the 10th?



As soon as Zh1nto posted that AK will be live tomorrow on twitter. I responded and asked why mine says the 10th, and linked the picture. But no response of course :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got a response from those guys who posted that video on PS3. They made it sound like they had to use about 18 C4 on one chopper to take it down, and sometimes it still didn't go down. So you might need a full squad just to take the thing down.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Zh1nto posted that AK will be live tomorrow on twitter. I responded and asked why mine says the 10th, and linked the picture. But no response of course :/



Thats because they were on a console. Even our C4 on a PC is more powerful.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just for shits and giggles just went and tossed up a post on BF3 Facebook mentioning that quite a few people see the 10th as the release on Blog.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats because they were on a console. Even our C4 on a PC is more powerful.







Soon you will join me on skype and then we can be double master races and better than everyone


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...it's my SO's 29th birthday so maybe best for me too. Though we already did the "going out" part and all...



fixed.

got your back, bro.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Holy crap big sig Haru, how'd you acquire that?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Holy crap big sig Haru, how'd you acquire that?



It looks like it's withing the 500x100 pixel maximum to me.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Holy crap big sig Haru, how'd you acquire that?





MT Alex said:


> It looks like it's withing the 500x100 pixel maximum to me.



yeah, its the same sig as many others. I've had it for years... it was the same for bc2 stats...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gah why did I refresh... now I can't see it. Now it's your normal one. It was showing up as one with an anime chick on it and it said in big text Lok!ME! or something like that across it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let it die.
> 
> Anyway you gonna ride shotgun when I Jihad the AC-130?








I will be doing it! Is there a pre download for AK or was it with that last patch?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2012)

> *Anti-cheat update: Striking down on stats padding and how you can help*
> 
> _We want everyone to play a fair game. Read on for how we are further increasing our anti-cheat measures for Battlefield 3, including striking down on stats padding and improving cheater reporting._
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2012)

Ah, yes, was gonna post that. Thanks. 

Nothing revolutionary but somewhat proactive and definitely an improvement over the prior Report system. Frankly, even just glad to see them "talking about" the issue.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...it's my SO's 30th birthday so maybe best for me too. Though we already did the "going out" part and all...



911 ? That is my daughters 30th Bday too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 11, 2012)

9/10. Today. She is obviously glad she barely missed that.

That woulda been a cool coincidence though.


----------



## erixx (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...nd+360+Premium+members&iso=20120911T11&p1=239

From the bf site: a table with all the timezones for AK release!

EDIT: < 2 hours to go!


----------



## erixx (Sep 11, 2012)

Hour H time!

Another (after last weeks multigiga patch) download started at 9:00 UCT... before tank mayhem can begin!


----------



## erixx (Sep 11, 2012)

I-AM-IN!!!!!! Laters...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2012)

Its on!


----------



## erixx (Sep 11, 2012)

Amazing maps.... sitting and playing like bewitched...


----------



## kg4icg (Sep 11, 2012)

Just woke up and getting Armored Kill update now. It is nice being on vacation this week.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 11, 2012)

this just happened to me.

running a crossed death valley as a sniper, see a tank and duck so I don't get hosed; teammate decides he should shoot at said tank... with his g36. we both died and he never even tried to take out his rocket. bad team was bad.


----------



## Bow (Sep 11, 2012)

This sucks I am stuck at work.......cough, sneeze, oooh i think i am getting sick.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Downloading the update now, I had to restart Origin to get it to start the DL. Tried Checking for Updates, but that didn't work.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 11, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> this just happened to me.
> 
> running a crossed death valley as a sniper, see a tank and duck so I don't get hosed; teammate decides he should shoot at said tank... with his g36. we both died and he never even tried to take out his rocket. bad team was bad.



What people do to me is I will be hiding from guys looking for me because I at at like 12% health. They will spawn on me medic and just start firing at everyone. Then after I die, just leave like nothing happened.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

OK so i thought i would look into my frame drop problem with BF3 and i found out GPU1 was dropping out of sync with GPU2 which is why im getting lag when GPU2 will be around 90% usage GPU1 will be around 25-35% any idea why this happens and only in this game.

Heres a log from EVGA Precision X


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 11, 2012)

Bow said:


> This sucks I am stuck at work.......cough, sneeze, oooh i think i am getting sick.



Yeah...I used too many vacation days already this year.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2012)

New maps are fun, but pretty damn slow paced, I think something like 80 - 90 players would spice it up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am leaving early from work today....... I have a doc's app.......... LOL 

Also what I talked about last night on TS about getting hammered well.... ITS ON TONIGHT!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 11, 2012)

Downloading patch now. Won't be able to play until tonight though.


----------



## Frick (Sep 11, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> What people do to me is I will be hiding from guys looking for me because I at at like 12% health. They will spawn on me medic and just start firing at everyone. Then after I die, just leave like nothing happened.



During the beta (I can't afford a computer to play this game on even though it would be fun ) I always got way more points for healing and resurecting than for killing. I was kinda proud of that.

Also, has it really been 11 months since release? I hate time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2012)

AC-130 lookin a bit rough.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 11, 2012)

Bow said:


> This sucks I am stuck at work.......cough, sneeze, oooh i think i am getting sick.



Yeah me too, but I am not going to play much until Friday night. 
My work is killing me right now and time is an issue.



brandonwh64 said:


> I am leaving early from work today....... I have a doc's app.......... LOL
> 
> Also what I talked about last night on TS about getting hammered well.... ITS ON TONIGHT!



Stop it Brandon you are gonna talk me into getting hammered tonight and playing too. I have 18 beers in my fridge right now. Work has been so hectic lately I just hate coming in hung over


----------



## Ross211 (Sep 11, 2012)

Anxious to get home and start downloading Armored Kill.  About 3 more hours... ;~(


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Stop it Brandon you are gonna talk me into getting hammered tonight and playing too. I have 18 beers in my fridge right now. Work has been so hectic lately I just hate coming in hung over



Nope no going back now! SHITS GOING DOWN! I am stopping on the way home for a 12 pack of Sam adams if I can find the October fest 

Going with a full bodied beer tonight (Insert hipster remark here...)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 11, 2012)

FUCK i know what im doing right when I get home from work! Im getting the download for AK right now!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 11, 2012)

I finished AK download


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> FUCK i know what im doing right when I get home from work!



Pet your hamster?


----------



## erixx (Sep 11, 2012)

Soemone's saying this is slow paced... ho ho HO! The maps are great, the vehicles too, but would be much better if peeps would not run/drive like banzai ants... but I must (I MUST!...) remember this game is all about fun and epeen stats! haha. A Realism Mod would be a heavens gift to take the arcade out!

Gonna explore some more as long as no jet, heli, knifer or nader spoils my fun running over me! bas-turds haha


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2012)

erixx said:


> Soemone's saying this is slow paced... ho ho HO! The maps are great, the vehicles too, but would be much better if peeps would not run/drive like banzai ants... but I must (I MUST!...) remember this game is all about fun and epeen stats! haha. A Realism Mod would be a heavens gift to take the arcade out!
> 
> Gonna explore some more as long as no jet, heli, knifer or nader spoils my fun running over me! bas-turds haha



You want realism go play ARMA. BF was never meant to be "realistic".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2012)

erixx said:


> Soemone's saying this is slow paced... ho ho HO! The maps are great, the vehicles too, but would be much better if peeps would not run/drive like banzai ants... but I must (I MUST!...) remember this game is all about fun and epeen stats! haha. A Realism Mod would be a heavens gift to take the arcade out!
> 
> Gonna explore some more as long as no jet, heli, knifer or nader spoils my fun running over me! bas-turds haha



It is slow paced, the maps are bigger than the old conquest Large, but same amount of people. Though maybe it's the fact that I been playing a lot of 32 TDM with abundance of targets.

Not saying it wasn't fun, just lots of time with no one to shoot at.



TheMailMan78 said:


> You want realism go play ARMA. BF was never meant to be "realistic".



I wouldn't say it was built to be arcade like either. I think it's a good middle ground.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmm.  I guess there are no new weapons to unlock, just the tank killer jazz?


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2012)

Thread has been cleaned of the last few pages of rubbish. Some of you need to go back and read the posting guidelines here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14

If you fail to follow them, there will be no warnings as you are expected to post in a helpful and civil manner. There are a few of you who have made trouble in this thread in the past that we will be keeping an eye on. You have the privilege to have this thread and use it for something good. Do not abuse this or you will not be posting here anymore.

The topic of this clubhouse is Battlefield 3 and that is the way it will remain, no exceptions.

-erocker


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Thread has been cleaned of the last few pages of rubbish. Some of you need to go back and read the posting guidelines here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14
> 
> If you fail to follow them, there will be no warnings as you are expected to post in a helpful and civil manner. There are a few of you who have made trouble in this thread in the past that we will be keeping an eye on. You have the privilege to have this thread and use it for something good. Do not abuse this or you will not be posting here anymore.
> 
> ...



Thank you for reopening it Erocker ! I myself didn't really get hit by the fact the whole thread 
could come to a screeching halt until now. Again Thanks and the BF3 gang has to be just as thankful.
I really like that Death Valley map. No blaring sun and nice rugged land and places to get good shots off.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Death Valley seemed good as did Armored Shield. Bandar isn't too bad either, Alborz though, so much run time and hills, looks amazing, got some amazing screenshots, but it's a very vertical map. I really hope they allow larger servers though, I've ran across a few times where it's a few minutes till I even run across another player to shoot at.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 12, 2012)

Great times with the new Armour Kill maps guys.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I hate to say this, but there seems to be no Recon. So many vehicles out on the battlefield, I would love to see some Laser Designation, but only had it happen once. And the one time I seen it happen, I was tearing choppers apart since they now can't run flares and ecm jammer, so they almost all run flares, so that designation lands on them, they are toast. Hopefully this trend changes.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hate to say this, but there seems to be no Recon. So many vehicles out on the battlefield, I would love to see some Laser Designation, but only had it happen once. And the one time I seen it happen, I was tearing choppers apart since they now can't run flares and ecm jammer, so they almost all run flares, so that designation lands on them, they are toast. Hopefully this trend changes.



Good point. Lets try that this weekend. Tons of places to hide to do it too. I was doing it out of a tank tonight and my team didn't use the guided shells.
I'm gonna practice a little now. I'll be on Death Valley for about another hour. I hate to try and snipe but have one gun I want to check out.

Tried it , but no one shot at them when I designated them. Not a horrible round as 
far as my stats go, but that help would of really helped me out. These maps are crazy huge. 
Like Battlefield 1942. Man I remember spending hours on that game and thinking it was incredible.


----------



## GLD (Sep 12, 2012)

AK sounds good. Hopefully the QC grunts will have moved along by the time it becomes available for the LTD buyers/players that don't want to spend $ twice on x-paks they already bought. 

Premium should be $10 less for LTD buyers. :shadedshu


----------



## caleb (Sep 12, 2012)

I hear that there is no laser painter in the small helo ? no second attack helo ?
PS. Yes I refuse to buy premium bullshit


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 12, 2012)

My only complaint is a few bugs that has happened to me,
1,You exit tank destroyer with Jav in hand you loose your lock on screen it is making the lock sound yet no display.Fix it by switching weapons quickly or yo will end up cannon bait.
2,the mobile rocket arty is off a few degrees for aiming,Also find it clunky to use .Hard to get kills with it,If you get close enough to the battle over the gunship cap,chances are you get killed before you park it .
3,You get the gunship by capping the on flag with the icon beside it.Well in Rush you get by taking out the mcom,Sadly if you see one of the teammates just hanging back in spawn they get it too.Pain in the ass i think it should go the guys doing the work not some lazy butt head who just wants kills.

Those are my big gripes right now about the AK add on.I also would recommend the Soc server for it,Tim runs a tight ship.Finally got to use all the new amour tanks in game last night.

Also watch for bad servers that claim they are legit,got on a few yesterday that had the admins hog the gunship and tanks would spawn for them.

Tip for taking out gunship the PANTSIR-S1  and the CENTURION C-RAM (the stationary guns for AA) will bring it down  very quickly and effectively.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 12, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> My only complaint is a few bugs that has happened to me,
> 1,You exit tank destroyer with Jav in hand you loose your lock on screen it is making the lock sound yet no display.Fix it by switching weapons quickly or yo will end up cannon bait.
> 2,the mobile rocket arty is off a few degrees for aiming,Also find it clunky to use .Hard to get kills with it,If you get close enough to the battle over the gunship cap,chances are you get killed before you park it .
> 3,You get the gunship by capping the on flag with the icon beside it.Well in Rush you get by taking out the mcom,Sadly if you see one of the teammates just hanging back in spawn they get it too.Pain in the ass i think it should go the guys doing the work not some lazy butt head who just wants kills.
> ...



That Mobile Rocket launcher has horrible splash damage. I was getting rained on by rockets all over Death Valley last night and was hardly taking damage. If that doesn't change I won't even use it. It is to easy to destroy to even think about getting in that slow moving RPG magnet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Good point. Lets try that this weekend. Tons of places to hide to do it too. I was doing it out of a tank tonight and my team didn't use the guided shells.
> I'm gonna practice a little now. I'll be on Death Valley for about another hour. I hate to try and snipe but have one gun I want to check out.
> 
> Tried it , but no one shot at them when I designated them. Not a horrible round as
> ...



The problem with painting them is the maps are huge. the painter maybe covers 1/5th of the map. So setting it in a good place, like on the 3 beach flags on Bandar would probably be an ideal spot as choppers love to just rape that beach, and infantry is usually down there capping.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, good. We're back. Apologies for my part in this bs.

Yeah I haven't played long enough to really know what map is what yet besides Bandar but I love them all. Nicely laid out and beautiful to look at too. Though I really expected more vehicles available at one time, wtf? At least in TS mode. Running around as INF in that mode is exhilarating. Got an easy repair tool destroy and kill as dude just was not expecting it.

Speaking of Jav issues, the targeting laser (or whatever it is) still jumps all over the damn place when there are multiple enemy vehicles in my FOV.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Normally I hate maps with instant spawn vehicles, but these maps it works well for since they are so large. I suggest trying a server with that set Wrigley. There's just so much ground to cover, losing vehicles makes lots of people go on foot. 

But even without that, there is a lot of tanks, you just might not get one. Most new maps it seems at least 4 tanks spawn in the main base, then many of the forward bases have 2 tanks. And there's a good amount of Jeeps and Wheelers as well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

caleb said:


> I hear that there is no laser painter in the small helo ? no second attack helo ?
> PS. *Yes I refuse to buy premium bullshit*



Good for you


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2012)

i wish to buy it but im poor lol 
oh well back to dealing with family bullshit and watching shitty day time television.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i wish to buy it but im poor lol
> oh well back to dealing with family bullshit and watching shitty day time television.



If you pay me back when you have the cash. Ill send $15 to your paypal today for AK.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i wish to buy it but im poor lol
> oh well back to dealing with family bullshit and watching shitty day time television.



Don't forget to vote for Obama!

I hear hes an epic BF3 player!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't forget to vote for Obama!
> 
> I hear hes an epic BF3 player!



Please don't bring politics into a BATTLEFIELD 3 THREAD!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Please don't bring politics into a BATTLEFIELD 3 THREAD!!



Battlefield 3: Hope and Hacking I can believe in.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah come to think of it these weren't IVS servers which is funny because they seem so prevalent generally and can really ruin the balance on many other maps (except perhaps Firestorm). Good tip that I should have thought of myself.

I'd kick down too for Crazy's premium, btw. Though I know he is not looking for any handouts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'd kick down too for Crazy's premium, btw. Though I know he is not looking for any handouts.


 You kidding?! Crazyeyes is the KING of handouts! He will take BF3 Premium all over his face and chest if he can get it for free.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't forget to vote for Obama!
> 
> I hear hes an epic BF3 player!




Seriously ? You did read what erocker posted right ? If they close this thing down for good there are gonna be a lot of pissed off people.


----------



## GLD (Sep 12, 2012)

Dang it, I just won a copy of BF3 from Sapphire Sellect Club. I wish it was BF3 Premium. 

What to do with this copy...?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 12, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If you pay me back when you have the cash. Ill send $15 to your paypal today for AK.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'd kick down too for Crazy's premium, btw. Though I know he is not looking for any handouts.



Yup, I was ready, too, then I remembered he doesn't use PayPal
Too bad.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Please don't bring politics into a BATTLEFIELD 3 THREAD!!



'Cause you love 'im - just like you love to camp in a tank like your W key doesn't work


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 12, 2012)

GLD said:


> Dang it, I just won a copy of BF3 from Sapphire Sellect Club. I wish it was BF3 Premium.
> 
> What to do with this copy...?



Give it to me


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 12, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Great times with the new Armour Kill maps guys.



There were a few of us on, that's for sure.


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2012)

I only got to play 2 quick games last nite but I like it so far.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2012)

actually i do have paypal. not excactly my paypal but its what i use now for selling parts and buying games on steam lol

Ill get Premium eventually just need things to settle down at home so i can go back to work. Taking care of family is more important than pissing money away on a game right now. It is what it is. 

Besides not that big a deal everyone who has premium will play Armored to kill to death by the time it comes out for $15 later this month most of you will be bored of it and back on the regular maps  same thing happened with Close Quarters.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 12, 2012)

PM me, I'll kick down $8 right now, not a loan.  I'm sure someone else will do the $7.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2012)

its all good Alex ill just pony up for premium later in the month.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> actually i do have paypal. not excactly my paypal but its what i use now for selling parts and buying games on steam lol
> 
> Ill get Premium eventually just need things to settle down at home so i can go back to work. Taking care of family is more important than pissing money away on a game right now. It is what it is.



Ya know I used to respect you but, now that you are becoming responsible not so much.

Where did my chili-dog eating, no bank account, blaming DICE for his crappy shooting Crazyeyes go?! I need to hear his rage in AK.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2012)

lol ive always been resonably responsible Mailman when it comes to shit that matters. Rage isnt going anywhere joing a now CQ non AK server and ill Rage like always  and im not eating chili-dogs ive moved on to italian foods, Chop Suey with Kielbasa and Garlic Bread,  Lasuagna, etc etc.

But yea ill end up with Premium eventually.

besides  You still have brandon and hes the only one around here that loves chili dogs as much as I do or well did


----------



## GLD (Sep 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Give it to me



What I would like to do is trade it (sell it for $15) to cover the cost of AK.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> actually i do have paypal. not excactly my paypal but its what i use now for selling parts and buying games on steam lol
> 
> Ill get Premium eventually just need things to settle down at home so i can go back to work. Taking care of family is more important than pissing money away on a game right now. It is what it is.
> 
> Besides not that big a deal everyone who has premium will play Armored to kill to death by the time it comes out for $15 later this month most of you will be bored of it and back on the regular maps  same thing happened with Close Quarters.



The different is, most people bought BF3 to play big maps, not Close Quarter maps. So there are some who really enjoy CQ (I think it's ok), but I think it's hard to compare with AK, this fits the BF theme a lot better.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, I was ready, too, then I remembered he doesn't use PayPal
> Too bad.
> 
> 
> ...



No, because Erocker just opened this thread back up in TPU club forum section after being closed about going off topic about stupid stuff. Politics is off topic in a BF3 video game thread.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2012)

so you say but 

same thing happened with Back to Karkand, we play a map or two on occasion but most of the time everyone still ends up on Firestorm and Caspian Border

its a cycle rinse repeat.  What kills me most is the number of servers that are now Premium only, that exclude regular players my server list is always filled with them these days. So usually i just join on Dave and problem solved lol he tends to find non premium servers which is a bonus.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so you say but
> 
> same thing happened with Back to Karkand, we play a map or two on occasion but most of the time everyone still ends up on Firestorm and Caspian Border
> 
> its a cycle rinse repeat.  What kills me most is the number of servers that are now Premium only, that exclude regular players my server list is always filled with them these days. So usually i just join on Dave and problem solved lol he tends to find non premium servers which is a bonus.



Give me a few more games in AK and Ill do the same until your broke ass gets Premium.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know man...this is finally Moar Realer Battlefield IMO. Tired of vanilla maps anyway.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so you say but
> 
> same thing happened with Back to Karkand, we play a map or two on occasion but most of the time everyone still ends up on Firestorm and Caspian Border
> 
> its a cycle rinse repeat.  What kills me most is the number of servers that are now Premium only, that exclude regular players my server list is always filled with them these days. So usually i just join on Dave and problem solved lol he tends to find non premium servers which is a bonus.



I like some of the Karkand maps, Gulf of Oman I play a lot, one of my favorite Conquest maps. The only reason I don't play the other maps is because Conquest Assault can become unbalanced so fast it's unreal. If one team is better than the other then they get most of the tanks, thats pretty much game over.

I'm not sure why others don't play them Omans one of the best balanced of the Assault maps, so thats why I play it.

Personally, I dislike Firestorm, it's ok on 32 Conquest, 64 it becomes so campy with the buildings. Caspian is ok, I like Kharg the most, good balance of vehicles and center of the map is great infantry fun.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2012)

meh more real to me is less retarded blind you at 50 paces in the middle of the desert sun tactical flash lights that make bullets magically turn 90 degrees and miss lol that would be more like battlefield but i digress still way better then anything CoD lulz or CS:GO


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

By unreal I didn't mean not realistic, I meant stupidly fast. As in gets unbalanced quickly or easily.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like some of the Karkand maps, Gulf of Oman I play a lot, one of my favorite Conquest maps. The only reason I don't play the other maps is because Conquest Assault can become unbalanced so fast it's unreal. If one team is better than the other then they get most of the tanks, thats pretty much game over.
> 
> I'm not sure why others don't play them Omans one of the best balanced of the Assault maps, so thats why I play it.
> 
> Personally, I dislike Firestorm, it's ok on 32 Conquest, 64 it becomes so campy with the buildings. Caspian is ok, I like Kharg the most, good balance of vehicles and center of the map is great infantry fun.



yeah Kharg is my favorite BF map. I like caspian a lot as well. Death Valley is my favorite Ak map because quads are awesome there. If you glitch it out and get stuck on something but still hold the "W" key and then get unstuck you go 2x faster then what it would go normal so you can jump the huge sand dunes over areas and buildings, I wouldn't be surprised if at some point I jump over a helicopter a few hundred feet in the air.


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah Kharg is my favorite BF map. I like caspian a lot as well. Death Valley is my favorite Ak map because quads are awesome there. If you glitch it out and get stuck on something but still hold the "W" key and then get unstuck you go 2x faster then what it would go normal so you can jump the huge sand dunes over areas and buildings, I wouldn't be surprised if at some point I jump over a helicopter a few hundred feet in the air.



Reminds me of the old Joint Operations maps.  Now they were big.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh more real to me is less retarded blind you at 50 paces in the middle of the desert sun tactical flash lights that make bullets magically turn 90 degrees and miss lol that would be more like battlefield but i digress still way better then anything CoD lulz or CS:GO



Yeha, and everyone last night was asking me why I had the flashight equipped on a daylight map. 


Silly rabiits!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeha, and everyone last night was asking me why I had the flashight equipped on a daylight map.
> 
> 
> Silly rabiits!



I put a flashlight on the M60.


----------



## XNine (Sep 12, 2012)

I dunno, I absolutely hate the snow map.  Usually I'm all for snow maps, the ones in BC2 were the best.  The Quad's are super fun cos they go insanely fast.... I did learn not to look up at choppers at full speed when I crashed head on into a bus on the road and exploded on impact, lol.

Mobile artillary is meh.  The tank destroyers are also way underpowered.  8 shots to destroy a tank?  Two shots to get destroyed by a tank?  Some tank destroyer. 

Usually I'm all about BF, but the few issues I have with this release really irk me.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

XNine said:


> I dunno, I absolutely hate the snow map.  Usually I'm all for snow maps, the ones in BC2 were the best.  The Quad's are super fun cos they go insanely fast.... I did learn not to look up at choppers at full speed when I crashed head on into a bus on the road and exploded on impact, lol.
> 
> Mobile artillary is meh.  The tank destroyers are also way underpowered.  8 shots to destroy a tank?  Two shots to get destroyed by a tank?  Some tank destroyer.
> 
> Usually I'm all about BF, but the few issues I have with this release really irk me.



Tweaks to that sort of stuff will come, I'm sure. That's what makes BF3 so fun for me. Learn to deal with it now, accept the faults as achallenge, and try to overcome them. Usually there's some trick to it.

THen, they'll completely change EVERYTHING, and you gotta learn it all over again. Keeps it fresh.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Tweaks to that sort of stuff will come, I'm sure. That's what makes BF3 so fun for me. Learn to deal with it now, accept the faults as achallenge, and try to overcome them. Usually there's some trick to it.
> 
> THen, they'll completely change EVERYTHING, and you gotta learn it all over again. Keeps it fresh.



I honestly LOVE the new snow map.....and agree with ya 100%.


----------



## XNine (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Tweaks to that sort of stuff will come, I'm sure. That's what makes BF3 so fun for me. Learn to deal with it now, accept the faults as achallenge, and try to overcome them. Usually there's some trick to it.
> 
> THen, they'll completely change EVERYTHING, and you gotta learn it all over again. Keeps it fresh.



LOL.  You couldn't be more right.  I won't stop playing it, mind you.  It's my favorite game out, but sometimes even I have to break down and piss and moan about something, and I usually don't unless it's my inability to not drive head on into parked buses.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

Only thing I WILL say is I feel the maps need more people. Maybe 80 players? 120 would be to much I think.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I honestly LOVE the new snow map.....and agree with ya 100%.



I'm undecided on the maps. I need to learn them a bit better. WHat I do like is the ability to go nearly anywhere on the maps, freely, and it seems they've used the flags to create bottlenecks of action.

However, I was playing Tank Superiority, or whatever it's called, and 3/4's of the 64 palyers were off on one corner of the map battling, while the remaining 25%, myself included, were playing with capping the flag. Unfortuantely for hte other team, that 25% that remained on the flag was like 20% from my team.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm undecided on the maps. I need to learn them a bit better. WHat I do like is the ability to go nearly anywhere on the maps, freely, and it seems they've used the flags to create bottlenecks of action.
> 
> However, I was playing Tank Superiority, or whatever it's called, and 3/4's of the 64 palyers were off on one corner of the map battling, while the remaining 25%, myself included, were playing with capping the flag. Unfortuantely for hte other team, that 25% that remained on the flag was like 20% from my team.



I just like how the map looks. Reminds me of MoH maps which were VERY cool.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just like how the map looks. Reminds me of MoH maps which were VERY cool.



^Agreed. MoH was much better game then everyone made it out to be.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 12, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> ^Agreed. MoH was much better game then everyone made it out to be.



X2 ! I have started playing the campaign again on my Laptop. 
These maps are like huge versions of those on-line maps.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2012)

Does it really take 8 TD shots to destroy armor? Even hitting the strongest part that seems a bit much. If it is the case, will definitely be buffed, I'd say. 

I also agree it could use a few more players but then definitely needs more vehicles too. Too many people running around and waiting at spawn as it is. Also more often than not when I did get a tank I would leave base full of passengers.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I destroyed a tank (two shots in the rear, two on the side) in 4 shots with the tank destroyer.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah it may take quite a few head-on not hitting the turret or treads but I wouldn't think as many as 8.

Man I bet this looks sweet at your resolution.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 12, 2012)

just finished my first round of TS and it was a blast   We were down by over 100 tickets and 1 point and ended up winning with a score of 1 - 0    4 unlocks too.  I like the snow map myself but it feels like ur driving forever to get to the cap points.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure I destroyed a tank (two shots in the rear, two on the side) in 4 shots with the tank destroyer.



Yes, I have as well. 2 directly to the rear, first disabled, second had it on fire, third did some more damage(might have hit a soldier instead), and the fourth killed it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I honestly LOVE the new snow map.....and agree with ya 100%.



I like looking at it, reminds me on running around in Skyrim, looks really amazing running FXAA injector and very small color tweaks. But the vertical layout, the team that starts down by the lake kinda gets screwed. The flags are far apart, and they got to fight up from low ground, seen a ton of people walking since didn't seem like enough vehicles.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Only thing I WILL say is I feel the maps need more people. Maybe 80 players? 120 would be to much I think.



For sure, said that right away yesterday. Right now theres so many tanks on certain maps like Bandar, and not enough people. Watching these tanks just rack up the kills.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 12, 2012)

the mrls kinda sucks. everytime i fire, it angles to the left of the target. I have an almost impossible task hitting the target.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

It's jsut like sniping at a distance..learn to compensate!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hate to say this, but there seems to be no Recon. So many vehicles out on the battlefield, I would love to see some Laser Designation, but only had it happen once. And the one time I seen it happen, I was tearing choppers apart since they now can't run flares and ecm jammer, so they almost all run flares, so that designation lands on them, they are toast. Hopefully this trend changes.



I got to thinking about this. If we could get a squad with a recon , support , and Engineer on Bandar I think you were talking about we 
could cause some hell. Let the Eng get say 5 kills or so and switch off with each other until the rounds over. I'm on Friday night. 
Phenom would probably be up for it. An assault would probably be good too wouldn't it ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I got to thinking about this. If we could get a squad with a recon , support , and Engineer on Bandar I think you were talking about we
> could cause some hell. Let the Eng get say 5 kills or so and switch off with each other until the rounds over. I'm on Friday night.
> Phenom would probably be up for it. An assault would probably be good too wouldn't it ?



It would be hell for sure. Me and Ufgy ran this setup, just minus the Support (ammo box with legs). I'd usually take down a chopper with all 4 of my Javs, I think the Apache was running ECM once, so it took me 2 to get him. But then I would usually just run out like a mad man to a flag, really hoping to die, but trying to take someone with me, or cap a flag in the process. Then I would respawn with fresh ammo and we started all over again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2012)

I think Armored Shield might be my fave so far, at least on Superiority. Also like the Tank Destroyers more than I thought I did at first. 

Kurgan you playing all that TDM lately for that one damn Assignment?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, I decided I want to go for the Airman Camo. So I did the F2000 and M26 Mass kills yesterday. Earlier I did the PKP kills, just need 22 c4 vehicles now. And just did 100 L96 kills + 50 MAV spots. I really hate sniping, so didn't want to camp it up, figured TDM would get it over with the fastest, I hated the first part of it where I had to get 50 L96 kills. But I guess I got on a roll with it tonight, was like 2.0+ every single round and usually in the top 3 on my team. Now I just need that 350m headshot and those 22 c4 vehicles and then I got the Airman Camo Assignment unlocked.

I'm probably going to do Death Valley for the vehicle C4 kills, seems to be a really easy map to C4 on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

After playing last night, I have came to the conclusion that the RPG/SMAW is useless and weak. Each tank required over three to kill even from top angles. Dice may want to beef these things up with the release of armored kill cause that what we want to do is kill armor.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hit a tank last night 5 times to take it out with a "Tank Destroyer". However I haven't unlocked the more powerful rounds yet so we will see. Might be a lot better with those.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hit a tank last night 5 times to take it out with a "Tank Destroyer". However I haven't unlocked the more powerful rounds yet so we will see. Might be a lot better with those.



Is that wheeled tank with the huge barrel ? I have been blown to bits in it ever time by tanks. 
I don't get enough hits before blowing up. I may have got an upgrade in it, I'll have to check, 
but I hope the new rounds are better. The quads are my favorite so far out of the new vehicles 
simply because you can flank fast.
Well I have did better then I thought in it. 5 kills and 2 Vehicles destroyed, 
but I know one of those was a mobile rocket launcher. So the upgraded shells
are you talking the guided shells ? I see they have canister too. Kind of would take 
away from what they call a tank killer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> After playing last night, I have came to the conclusion that the RPG/SMAW is useless and weak. Each tank required over three to kill even from top angles. Dice may want to beef these things up with the release of armored kill cause that what we want to do is kill armor.



Not only that, but maps are so large and rocket speed is so slow, it just seems pointless. theres so much room for a tank to retreat, I've hit them with rockets then they just full throttle reverse and head to another flag, or sit way out and shell the flag.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Hit a tank last night 5 times to take it out with a "Tank Destroyer". However I haven't unlocked the more powerful rounds yet so we will see. Might be a lot better with those.



I wouldn't count on it. I got the more powerful shells and last night a jet swooped way down to try and take me out in my tank. I hit that jet dead on in the nose cone, all he did was light on fire and get disabled... So much for 1 shot kills on flying vehicles. If it can't even shoot one of those down with the HE rounds, I don't know what it will do to other tanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

I was picturing armored kill as a fast paced explosions everywhere type of game play but its more like run for 5 minutes to a battle then either die getting there or die as you arrive. Vehicles are plenty but when there is 64 players, most are taken when you spawn unless you continually spawn at deployment.

Overall it needs some work IMO :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Eh, I didn't expect too much fast paced game play, it feels like 1942 DC mod when on El Alamein. Sometimes it can be extremely exciting, other times, if you get stuck without a vehicle and keep running into them, it can suck pretty bad. Though even on a large map like Bandar, running Landmines and Javs against bad tankers I've managed to lock tanks out of flags for a bit and kill numerous infantry, which was a lot of fun.

As infantry I usually try and stay at those beach flags, it's faster gameplay. Death Valley seems to be the smallest of the maps, so most exciting play so far. Armored Shield reminds me of Harvest Day and is smaller and more exciting as well, but also has some large openings that make you pretty open without a vehicle.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a bunch of Kill Assists last night after having tagged one shot on a Destroyer and each one gave me an average of 25 points so yeah I guess that's 4 shots for a kill on a full health tank not hitting a weak spot.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, I didn't expect too much fast paced game play, it feels like 1942 DC mod when on El Alamein. Sometimes it can be extremely exciting, other times, if you get stuck without a vehicle and keep running into them, it can suck pretty bad.


Exactly how I feel about it. I had that on an old laptop awhile back and played a few rounds. 
Man things have came a long way visually, but the game play can be almost the same. 
Just newer vehicles and weapons.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Armored Shield reminds me of Harvest Day and is smaller and more exciting as well, but also has some large openings that make you pretty open without a vehicle.



That's exactly what I have said, I used to love harvest day.  Armored Sheild is the only map out of the new four that I really care for.  Bandar doesn't seem all that large since I usually end up fighting at the beach, and the desert terrain is not that interesting.  It is no Dragon Valley, that is for damn sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel they could have atleast brought back a 2 man jet for these maps as well.

Oh how I miss them from BF2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's exactly what I have said, I used to love harvest day.  Armored Sheild is the only map out of the new four that I really care for.  Bandar doesn't seem all that large since I usually end up fighting at the beach, and the desert terrain is not that interesting.  It is no Dragon Valley, that is for damn sure.



Bandar is ok, I usually do the same as what you do. But the one thing I really like about it, is it's flat. Large maps like Kharg, Firestorm, or Caspian have so many trees, hills, or buildings. You lock onto a chopper or a jet, they flare and dip behind cover and come back when they have flares again. Thats almost impossible on Bandar, down by the beach I watched some choppers use buildings for cover, but they really got to be on their game. Usually it's impossible to hit a jet with a stinger, because they flare once then dip over trees or some crap. My first play on Bandar I disabled a jet with one, had to fire 2 since the first got flares, but since it's so open, and he was busy trying to dog fight, I hit him. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

I wish Armored Sheild was stormy and took place in the US like the BF2 map. Hell I wish some of the maps were in the US.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish Armored Sheild was stormy and took place in the US like the BF2 map. Hell I wish some of the maps were in the US.



Well we've never really had a war on our soil except for our Independence, and the one time we fought ourselves  (Though Pearl Harbor I guess you could consider, but that was a day, I would call that part of a war I guess)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2012)

The Japanese during WW2 tried to set the forests on the West Coast ablaze using incendiary bombs. 

But they were bugged apparently.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

We're these incendiary bombs called planes? 

Those crazy Japanese.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well we've never really had a war on our soil except for our Independence, and the one time we fought ourselves  (Though Pearl Harbor I guess you could consider, but that was a day, I would call that part of a war I guess)



FYI the Japs also attacked the islands off of Alaska. It was the 10th mountain divisions first battle. Sadly they killed no Japs and the only deaths were from friendly fire. Damn near ended the Divisions epic history before it began. They made up for it in Italy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI the Japs also attacked the islands off of Alaska. It was the *10th mountain divisions first battle.* Sadly they killed no Japs and the only deaths were from friendly fire. Damn near ended the Divisions epic history before it began. They made up for it in Italy.



Wrong...

I had to learn this history early on as a private when I arrived at Ft Drum and was explain in the soldiers "Blue Book" that was required to carry by each 10th MTN soldier everywhere they may go. I still have mine somewhere



> 10th Mountain Division entered combat on January 28, 1945 in the North Apennine Mountains of Italy. The division faced German positions arrayed along the 5 mile long Monte Belvedere-Monte della Torraccia ridge. Other divisions had attempted to assault Mount Belvedere three times, even holding it temporarily, but none had succeeded. To get to Mount Belvedere the division first had to take a ridge line to the west known to the Americans as the Riva Ridge. The Germans on Riva Ridge protected the approaches to Mount Belvedere. The assault on Riva Ridge was the task of the 1st Battalion and F Company, 2d Battalion, 86th Mountain Infantry. After much scouting, it was decided the assault would be at night, a 1,500-vertical-assent. The Germans considered the ridge to be impossible to scale and manned it with only one battalion of mountain troops. The attack by the 86th on February 18, 1945, was a complete success and an unwelcome surprise to the Germans.



Kiska Campaign was random soldiers from other battalions put together into one named mountain men. This was a start but not for 10th mountain as a regiment.









Armored kill need way more fixes. I am honestly disappointed in it. I hope they can patch the RPG/SMAW to make it even playing field.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We're these incendiary bombs called planes?



Hot air balloons, actually, iirc. Launched from ships way off the coast. Maybe subs. A few actually touched down but none started a blaze, luckily and fortunately.

Edit: Realized I meant to say "incendiary balloons" above not "bombs".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hot air balloons, actually, iirc. Launched from ships way off the coast. Maybe subs. A few actually touched down but none started a blaze, luckily and fortunately.



I don't buy it! If Japanese lives weren't sacrificed in the name of assault, I can't believe it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2012)

Heh. Though, oops, real war stories are kinda OT I guess.

I predict a buff for the AC-130. Too quick and easy to tear to shreds. I mean on PC only, seems less tin can on console based on what I'm hearing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

The biggest issue I seen with it so far was on Bandar. It flys inside the map on the RU side. So the RU AA can sit right under it's flight path and tear it apart. And none of the guns on the AC-130 can aim down to hit it till you are right above it, even then you only get about 2 seconds of time to hit it. 

Watched a RU AA sit there for a whole game and take down 5 or 6 AC-130's, they didn't even cap G since it was just free points. And since he was just outside their base and so many tanks spawn, it was almost impossible to make it to hi. He was also positioned on a hill so if you hit him once he could just dip back and return to base. Pretty lameage.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2012)

Well both times I was in it I got killed within a minute though maybe just shitty luck. Though also, at least so far, when I look up I see the damn thing in flames more often than not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wrong...
> 
> I had to learn this history early on as a private when I arrived at Ft Drum and was explain in the soldiers "Blue Book" that was required to carry by each 10th MTN soldier everywhere they may go. I still have mine somewhere
> 
> ...



Don't know your history all that well. The 10th intergrated with 87th Infantry Regiment which was involved in the Kiska Campaign which joined the 10th in 1942-1943.



> The 87th Mountain Infantry Battalion was activated on November 15, 1941 at Fort Lewis, Washington, with Lt Col Onslow S. Rolfe as the commanding officer. This unit was the first American regiment of mountain troops. It was expanded into a regiment in 1943.
> 
> On 12 May 1942, the regiment was reorganized as the 87th Mountain Infantry at Fort Lewis Washington. The 87th joined the 10th Mountain at Camp Hale, Colorado and trained there during 1942-43 on winter military operations and mountaineering.
> 
> On 29 July 1943, the regiment sailed to the Aleutian Islands as part of the Amphibious Technical Force Nine. Also included in Technical Force Nine were the First Special Service and the 13th Canadian Infantry. The Regiment conducted an amphibious assault along the Kiska coastline and quickly climbed the rock cliffs to obtain its initial objectives. During November and December 1943 the entire regiment moved to Camp Carson, Colorado and was then assigned to the 10th Division at Camp Hale to prepare for deployment to the European theater.


Alaska was the 10th's first battle in WW2. Sorry thats a fact. They were one in the same at that time.

EDIT: Lets continue this in TS man. Don't wanna get closed down again.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 13, 2012)

For these huge maps. I want 4 jets per team. 2 Attack choppers and 1 scout. 4 jets per team would be sweet. A full squad could being flying in diamond formation!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> A full squad could being flying in diamond formation!



Would we all hold hands with rainbow trails shooting from our butts too?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Would we all hold hands with rainbow trails shooting from our butts too?



If thats how you roll...................................sure


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

ugh. you guys. one minute ot he next..can't stay consistent.


I'm gonna paly a round or two, irght now. ANyone care to join me?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't know your history all that well. The 10th intergrated with 87th Infantry Regiment which was involved in the Kiska Campaign which joined the 10th in 1942-1943.
> 
> 
> Alaska was the 10th's first battle in WW2. Sorry thats a fact. They were one in the same at that time.
> ...



No its not On 





> December 8, 1941, the Army activated its first mountain unit, the 87th Mountain Infantry Battalion (*Later became an entire Regiment*)


 With this being said, it was 10th mountain infantry but not considered a full regiment as mentioned before.


If you need any further history lessons, Below is the full history straight from Ft Drums website 

http://www.drum.army.mil/AboutFortDrum/Pages/hist_10thMountainHistory_lv3.aspx

but yea back on topic. 

Has dice mentioned any type of updates they will do to balance PC?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ugh. you guys. one minute ot he next..can't stay consistent.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna paly a round or two, irght now. ANyone care to join me?



Not my fault when Mailman brings it off topic.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I feel they could have atleast brought back a 2 man jet for these maps as well.
> 
> Oh how I miss them from BF2



Seriously, I miss running around in those things and bombing the crap outta people. Was good times.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hit a tank last night 5 times to take it out with a "Tank Destroyer". However I haven't unlocked the more powerful rounds yet so we will see. Might be a lot better with those.



Do what i did to get the 15 kills plus the cannon He unlock...Shoot the troops man shoot the troops.Then use it on tanks 2 shots killed .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not my fault when XXXXXXX brings it off topic.



Yeah...you just have to fight the response urge hard and ignore it and say something about the game instead. Not implying I always follow that myself...

Here's a short, pretty fun vid. Those quads are a blast. And as a bonus there is a giggly, excited, half-drunk dude playing/commentating who I am pretty sure sounds a lot like Dave on TS  minus the Canadian accent.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...you just have to fight the response urge hard and ignore it and say something about the game instead. Not implying I always follow that myself...
> 
> Here's a short, pretty fun vid. Those quads are a blast. And as a bonus there is a giggly, excited dude commentating who I am pretty sure sounds a lot like Dave on TS  minus the Canadian accent.



It would be nice if BF3 had the glitch like BFBC2 were you can 360 the ATV!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not my fault when Mailman brings it off topic.



I was on topic. You wanna fly in a flower power formation in BF3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

And now the homework assignment begins!








MxPhenom 216 said:


> For these huge maps. I want 4 jets per team. 2 Attack choppers and 1 scout. 4 jets per team would be sweet. A full squad could being flying in diamond formation!



Why don't you go watch more Top Gun? 



brandonwh64 said:


> Has dice mentioned any type of updates they will do to balance PC?



Doubtful, it's been out for 2 days now. I'm wondering if they will change the 4 wheelers traction. Man they fly, but keeping one going straight is hard. I was trying to do tiny steering corrections on a cement round, but tapping A or D to turn even for the smallest amount of time is a large correction. I ended up doing a 360 spin at top speed on cement, thats not even physically possible...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 14, 2012)

Is anyone going to be on tonight to play BF3 or should I go reinstall windows on my machine and install my 3rd new SSD?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And now the homework assignment begins!



That one is aptly named.

Edit: Pretty easy to tear up the AC-130 with the mobile AA...


----------



## Soup (Sep 14, 2012)

So I've been AK ready for three days now but haven't played... anyone on?

Also, I've been a member with TPU for a little while now but have never played with anyone... I'm guessing there is a TS and BF3 server?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

No server at present...some guys do use TS the info is in sigs or someone else will fill you in. Just finished for a bit myself but a couple TPU'ers are on this server:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...NIA-24-7-INF-AIR-MAPS-FAST-SPAWN-500-TICKETS/

(NSFW banner on that page FYI)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That one is aptly named.
> 
> Edit: Pretty easy to tear up the AC-130 with the mobile AA...



Yeah, 9 more kills for Recon and 67 more kills for Support after tonight. I'll finish them up tomorrow and start on Engineer.

And yep, though if the guns on the AC-130 hit it, they one shot the AA. So just need decent people in it who realize whats going on. Unless people use paths that are right under the AC-130 so they can't be shot, then your SOL.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 14, 2012)

Ha ha, Mailman is on a server called Meatlocker. Is that your bung hole dude ?


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 14, 2012)

Got my ass whooped on Bandar. First time I played it, But the air support tore me a new asshole every time I moved. Wish I could fly. Hated it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Caught Ufgy sulking holding his head in his hands yesterday.





I tried asking him what was wrong, but he seemed pretty lifeless, almost like a REX bullet had traveled through his skull, it sounded like Jug music in the wind.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Caught Ufgy sulking holding his head in his hands yesterday.
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558700990577904404/4BA29D93B2A162BC51BE3E1D74EEA290F67DC1EB/
> 
> I tried asking him what was wrong, but he seemed pretty lifeless, almost like a REX bullet had traveled through his skull, it sounded like Jug music in the wind.



Jesus turn on some anti aliasing lol!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I play with it off because I record sometimes, and I have my dxtory set to compress as much as I can while recording. So losing 25 fps to 4x AA just isn't worth it to me when I don't notice it unless I stop and stare at building edges trying to become a corpse. You mentioning it is actually the first time I noticed, I don't sit and stare at edges. I run everything else maxed, because thats more important to me, hate seeing people who play on low settings because they say "it's what competitive people do".


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And yep, though if the guns on the AC-130 hit it, they one shot the AA. So just need decent people in it who realize whats going on. Unless people use paths that are right under the AC-130 so they can't be shot, then your SOL.



True...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Got my ass whooped on Bandar. First time I played it, But the air support tore me a new asshole every time I moved. Wish I could fly. Hated it.



You can be my gunner in the chopper next time.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 14, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You can be my gunner in the chopper next time.



Yeah I remember last time on Karg Island and what 
I got was 3 quick crash and burn deaths 
I will be on tonight fo sho ! Hey is this a DXP weekend ?
Hey make a squad too so I don't have to beg and get
left out. I know I suck , but I start feeling like the last 
kid picked on the teamBy the way as a gunner 
I'm pretty good. We can try and get Kurgan too and 
try out his idea.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yep, it's suppose to start today, but looks like it ends tomorrow... weird.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I remember last time on Karg Island and what
> I got was 3 quick crash and burn deaths
> I will be on tonight fo sho ! *Hey is this a DXP weekend* ?



yes sir it sure is


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 14, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I remember last time on Karg Island and what
> I got was 3 quick crash and burn deaths
> I will be on tonight fo sho ! Hey is this a DXP weekend ?
> Hey make a squad too so I don't have to beg and get
> ...



better now. Ive been working on Chopper flying, since jet flying on AK maps is really hard.


----------



## Soup (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll be on tonight, barring more client downloads...

IGN: Gimblefoot


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, it's suppose to start today, but looks like it ends tomorrow... weird.



Damnit I just got another Engie star last night too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 14, 2012)

im trying to edit some footage. you guys have any experience with Lightworks?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im trying to edit some footage. you guys have any experience with Lightworks?



just use Sony Vegas.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 15, 2012)

There is a free Giant's game on MLB. Sorry I'll be on later. 
Not a multitasker watching sports and gaming. Well I bought 
the last month now games every night. If we sucked I'd be gaming more :  )

I don't see any DXP !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 15, 2012)

Last round of AK last night was embarressing on the night map. I think I went like 6-24 or something like that. I HATE THAT MAP.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 15, 2012)

Not for me. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/43625763/1/311949740/

Although the guy in the jet was pretty sketchy. 41 - 0 is kinda BS.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 15, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not for me.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/43625763/1/311949740/
> 
> Although the guy in the jet was pretty sketchy. 41 - 0 is kinda BS.



yeah, I pulled an Idaho game.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 15, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, I pulled an Idaho game.


Ha ha !


----------



## DOM (Sep 15, 2012)

someone co op with me


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2012)

Add me to you friends list: BowHunt3r


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2012)

i will play


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2012)

Bow said:


> Add me to you friends list: BowHunt3r



Added.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)

A couple Recons + SOFLAM can really help and even turn the tide of these TS battles, especially on the more open ones like Bandar and Armored. It was locking on from way farther then I expected it to be able to having just left it on a way back hill from the enemy. And they are really hard to take out from a distance.


----------



## caleb (Sep 16, 2012)

What a nazi option lol.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 16, 2012)

caleb said:


> What a nazi option lol.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48440&stc=1&d=1347784851



That is so wrongshadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2012)

What country?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would report that server, I could see if maybe you were in a country thats far away and usually is beyond good ping. But with an error message like that, yeah thats almost straight up racism.


----------



## erixx (Sep 16, 2012)

Nationalism includes it already, no need to call little moustache in... :-/

Sad is that Russians still believe that the Poles owe them something even after abusing them time after time...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would report that server, I could see if maybe you were in a country thats far away and usually is beyond good ping. But with an error message like that, yeah thats almost straight up racism.



Its not racism. Its bigotry.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah that can't be for any "positive" or helpful purpose that I can think of. Before this the one that bugged me the most of late was "quit percentage too high for rank".

I don't really like that stat being tracked and displayed in the first place. Mine is 53% somewhat due to factors out of my control like a ton of high ticket servers plus my "style" which is in shorter bursts and not for 3+ hours at a time and shit.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy Cow!  I can see how some servers wouldn't like that, that is huge.  I guess they want to save slots for people who are going to contribute the whole match,  a little fundamentalist, but I can understand.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)

I guess but c'mon...it's not like I bail cuz we are losing. More like..."Shit I have been sitting here 40 minutes and I need a smoke and to pee and it's nearing dinner time too" yada yada. And most of the time when I try to stay connected in order to return I get kicked before I get back.

I try not to join 750+ ticket servers but sometimes no other options (map/mode I feel like playing, not full, not totally lopsided score etc). Oh yeah quit % also got pretty high *before* they showed us the score cuz I would often join a server and end up on some team getting totally owned so would leave to look for another.

Edit: Just looked and it's down near 51%


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 17, 2012)

Mac daddy your Seahawks looked Great, but I forecast we 
split games in our division. Your D is Good , but SF has a crazy D.


----------



## caleb (Sep 17, 2012)

To buy premium or not to buy...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

caleb said:


> To buy premium or not to buy...



If you have the money do it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 17, 2012)

caleb said:


> To buy premium or not to buy...



Weren't you just making fun of Premium owners before the thread got cleared of crap? (thought I could be wrong here) 

Either way, Premiums not too bad, if you are really on the fence, see if you can get it from Green Man Gaming for $35 yet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2012)

So the Gunship disables at 50% health like tanks or no? Now I'm thinking not as it's on rails and what would that really mean? Also doesn't seem to continue to take damage from being on fire like tanks do as well...? 

I spent 5 minutes riding around in it at 12% health yesterday. Man the "big gun" is fun when you get used to leading it properly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thar she blows!





Took a bit of work, camo probably looks like ass I bet


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice man. Too bad I cannot Hooah. IDK Navy DC sounds kinda cool. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice man. Too bad I cannot Hooah. IDK Navy DC sounds kinda cool. Maybe I'm wrong though.



You can, I just hadn't shared it yet, was too excited to play BL2.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thar she blows!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/Capture024.jpg
> 
> Took a bit of work, camo probably looks like ass I bet



For some reason it still has that challenge locked for me even though ive completed Jack of all Trades.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> For some reason it still has that challenge locked for me even though ive completed Jack of all Trades.



Got to do Jack of All Trades + 1st Tier of Premium Assignments + full second Tier. It's a lot of work, but I was bored.


----------



## erixx (Sep 18, 2012)

HELP!

I know I am not a BF guru like most of you guys here (cheers!), I play, enjoy but don't know many fine details of the series.

Ok, that said, I expected this latest Armour add on to be tank centered, but don't see it. The new maps are great, but the game play has barely changed. Maybe I have to click a server FILTER to get real tank mode?

Most of the time it is just a fest with guys racing over the map be it in copters, ATV bikes, parajumping just anywhere. Tanks lasting little because demo charges planting ninjas all over the map... 

Is it possible to play a pure, clean tank battle (distance fight as it would be in reality)?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 18, 2012)

erixx said:


> HELP!
> 
> I know I am not a BF guru like most of you guys here (cheers!), I play, enjoy but don't know many fine details of the series.
> 
> ...



I have noticed that too. Though as infantry you get annihilated pretty fast whether it is from the air or Armor Killed  I really haven't spent as much time playing as I thought I would, but I also didn't think about Football starting the same week. Try going Engi and run a Javelin. That way if need repairs you can do that or if you have to bail from a tank you still have a way to take out vehicles. RPG's work ok too if you are good with them. I haven't played tank superiority so not sure how that works. Might do that next round I play.


----------



## erixx (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you, and yes, see many guys with the Javalin. A Gotta try Tank Superiority.  shame that mods are out of the question forever.... Still remembering BF1 mods...


----------



## caleb (Sep 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Weren't you just making fun of Premium owners before the thread got cleared of crap? (thought I could be wrong here)
> 
> Either way, Premiums not too bad, if you are really on the fence, see if you can get it from Green Man Gaming for $35 yet.



Wasn't me. I never pointed anything at people. I admit I whine sometimes a LOT. Kinda feel like a bitch cause I bought it yesterday ^^. Was going to buy AK stand alone but I found Premium over an E-store for a price of 25euro so SA seemed pretty pointless at this price. 
Anyways the price for it at Origin is still bullshit for a few maps and vehicles. From a single run over AK maps I feel I wasted my money after all... 
I feel like a bitch cause with buying premium I support killing PC gaming as it used to be.. No company will release SDK's - they will just continue to release stuff themselves for $$. Almost like PC is turning into a console.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Well...I like AK being more "Battlefield-esque" and all but so far I kind of suck at it relatively-speaking. Most of the time I have been ending up on the outmatched and losing team, but still...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like AK for the most part, but I think it needs more players, or maybe more jeeps/wheelers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well...I like AK being more "Battlefield-esque" and all but so far I kind of suck at it relatively-speaking. Most of the time I have been ending up on the outmatched and losing team, but still...



Not for nothing but thats what happens when you lone wolf in Battlefield. Even notice when you play with us we take the top 10 most the time? Its not because we are 1337. Its because we use TS and work together in attack.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

If they would fix the RPG/SMAW I would play more but its like shooting a BB gun at the tanks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not for nothing but thats what happens when you lone wolf in Battlefield. Even notice when you play with us we take the top 10 most the time? Its not because we are 1337. Its because we use TS and work together in attack.



You have a point but I was comparing to vanilla where I also essentially play "alone" and I always preferred the larger vehicle maps.

And, as I've said in the past, I tried joining TS early on just to listen and "take orders" but did not find it particularly helpful tactics and organization-wise. Not everyone talking was even on the same team. Maybe things are generally different now but I don't see how that can really be the case when most of you guys seem to like it as a "social time" as well.


----------



## Soup (Sep 18, 2012)

I've just discovered the glory of the PKP... I've been blind for so long.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Soup said:


> I've just discovered the glory of the PKP... I've been blind for so long.



It's good, has a lot of recoil though. I like the M60, L86, QBB, or M249 a bit more.


----------



## Soup (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I've used those but this PKP and I have sort of a "Shining" thing going on.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You have a point but I was comparing to vanilla where I also essentially play "alone" and I always preferred the larger vehicle maps.
> 
> And, as I've said in the past, I tried joining TS early on just to listen and "take orders" but did not find it particularly helpful tactics and organization-wise. Not everyone talking was even on the same team. Maybe things are generally different now but I don't see how that can really be the case when most of you guys seem to like it as a "social time" as well.



just curious, but have you ever tried jumping of skype with Kurgan? he doesn't like the mass chaos of TS  most of the time either so he will use skype with one or two others. might be more what your looking for.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah maybe it is...did think of that but wasn't sure who ran that show or if it was still used regularly. Thanks.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 18, 2012)

The gunship is meh ... Totally unecessary call of duty insipred failure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> The gunship is meh ... Totally unecessary call of duty insipred failure.



You probably just rage because you get killed with it a lot. I rarely get killed by that thing, and I love taking it down with jets.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah...I like it even though I haven't spent much time in it yet. I wish you could lock on to it with the IGLA/Stinger though. At least the mobile AA rockets work. Don't think you can laser tag it either though (SOFLAM/CITV)...?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...I like it even though I haven't spent much time in it yet. I wish you could lock on to it with the IGLA/Stinger though. At least the mobile AA rockets work. Don't think you can laser tag it either though (SOFLAM/CITV)...?



I shoot them down all the time with a Stinger. They are easy as hell to shoot down. Hell I shot one down with a jets main gun last night and I suck as a jet pilot. You just stall out right at the ass and bore into that fat bitch.

If anything its to easy to shoot down.


----------



## Soup (Sep 18, 2012)

I love the gunship in rush matches. Para drops add an interesting "watch over your shoulder in your own territory" aspect.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, well ok, great news. I have tried a few different times now with the Stinger and it never activates the lock. Guess was too far away but took that into consideration already. Same deal with SOFLAM.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh, well ok, great news. I have tried a few different times now with the Stinger and it never activates the lock. Guess was too far away but took that into consideration already. Same deal with SOFLAM.



Strange, I've had locks with both. If I remember right it only works if someone is in the bloody thing. not when it's empty and flying around.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok gtk. All the "lock" weapons can be buggy but it's never been this consistently difficult for me before.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 19, 2012)

Soup said:


> Yeah, I've used those but this PKP and I have sort of a "Shining" thing going on.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/theboywhoknewtoomuch5.png



Why does this remind me of Borderlands ! By the way who bought 2 today ?


----------



## andrewhignight (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll be playing armored kill this weekend. 
Oh and Borderlands 2 deserves a #YOLO


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 19, 2012)

had a good round with reayth dave and alex thought i was playing like shit the whole round then it ends and im sitting their like WTF all I did was die alot yet still did good. that was a fun map, way better than the alborz mountain 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/44069253/1/335435596/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 19, 2012)

Battlelog Forums - Server R31 is due on Thursday the 20th of Sept.



> 2012-09-19 08:56 , edited 2012-09-19 12:25 by zh1nt0
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> ...


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure what the glitch is/what I am looking at exactly as I've spent all of 5 minutes in that thing as yet...but isn't it not supposed to be able to tag such nearby targets?


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 20, 2012)

The glitch lets 2 people be in the vehicle at the same time which means it can be driven around while being fired from.

Once you get used to it and adjusting to how it fires, I find the vehicle very fun. It is really fun when some helicopter tries to blow you up. Sometimes they get greedy and get real close. In which case it means they're about to be blown up. I've killed quite a few people in the z-11/little bird because they got too close to me with the helicopter.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2012)

Sweet.

Ok...yeah like I said I haven't gotten a chance to use it much yet but really thought it could only do longer distances for some reason.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 20, 2012)

need some TPU players to play on BF3

XD


----------



## caleb (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing beats spawning on a TV missle...


----------



## Recus (Sep 20, 2012)

All BF games for 10$.

http://store.origin.com/store/eaeme.../categoryID.60028300/childCategoryID.60028300


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 20, 2012)

sent out a bunch of friend requests this morning


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm in finally names under cdawal...


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 21, 2012)

With just one "L"?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> With just one "L"?



YUP... no idea how to get my one with two "ll's" back. Apparently it isn't saved to this email.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> YUP... no idea how to get my one with two "ll's" back. Apparently it isn't saved to this email.



There is a origin name changer somewhere.


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> YUP... no idea how to get my one with two "ll's" back. Apparently it isn't saved to this email.



orgin>edit my profile>change origin id


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

DOM said:


> orgin>edit my profile>change origin id



Yeah! I might change mine to "Crazy Fat Girl".


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall is already taken...oh well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> sent out a bunch of friend requests this morning


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah! I might change mine to "Crazy Fat Girl".



Crazy's Fat Girl would be much more apropo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Crazy's Fat Girl would be much more apropo



It was that or "James Bong" or maybe "The Waffle House Slut"


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 21, 2012)

Nothing like booty calls at a Waffle House.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

Go here and find a suitable name. DO IT RIGHT good man!

http://strippernames.net/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It was that or "James Bong" or maybe "The Waffle House Slut"



There is some dude at XS with that nick. No, not the latter one.


----------



## D007 (Sep 21, 2012)

I broke down and finally got BF3 last night..  10 bucks, I couldn't resist.. My first thoughts.. "Wow this game is pretty".. Playing campaign mode to get use to the controls for a bit.. I'll be seeing yas.. Everyone on Erocs Teamspeak?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

D007 said:


> Everyone on Erocs Teamspeak?



No, but:


Digibucc set up a hosted TS, so erocker doesn't have to deal with hosting issues, or whatever else might happen. A bunch of us chipped in to keep it running, got quite a few different games gonig now.


Info is in the OP, and anyone is welcome to join. IF you have any issues that need an admin and one is not on, let me know by sending a PM, and usually I can be on in a few minutes, but that's never been an issue.

Bring a friend, bring 10! we'll add more slots if they are needed. Doesn't have to be just for BF3, either!



Oh, and we do take donations. 






BF3 is very nice graphically, with lots of many effects, but they can bring a system to it's knees, too. Online is quite different than campaign, I kinda don't like campaign or coop modes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, but:
> 
> 
> Digibucc set up a hosted TS, so erocker doesn't have to deal with hosting issues, or whatever else might happen. A bunch of us chipped in to keep it running, got quite a few different games gonig now.
> ...



Indeed! Just don't bring any jerks. Not only are jerks not welcome but we will eat them alive before banning them. Just use common sense man thats all. Don't make fun of or say anything you wouldn't say in person and youll be good to go! All are welcome other then that!


----------



## D007 (Sep 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, but:
> 
> 
> Digibucc set up a hosted TS, so erocker doesn't have to deal with hosting issues, or whatever else might happen. A bunch of us chipped in to keep it running, got quite a few different games gonig now.
> ...



Likewise, I like teaming up with other people.. I just play campaign mode when I first get a game, out of courtesy for other players. 
So when I start playing in teams, I'm not asking stupid questions like "How do I pick that up"..
etc, etc, etc...lol.. You know that list I'm sure.. 

Wherever the congregation is, is where I'll end up..lol..
Ty for the info. ^^



TheMailMan78 said:


> Indeed! Just don't bring any jerks. Not only are jerks not welcome but we will eat them alive before banning them. Just use common sense man thats all. Don't make fun of or say anything you wouldn't say in person and youll be good to go! All are welcome other then that!



I find things go better with people when I actually get an opportunity to speak with them, like actual human beings. Not just letters on a screen.. I'm an older guy, looking to enjoy some game time.. People don't mess with me, N I don't mess with them.. Common courtesy and general resepct are a given.



You saw me hop on last night for a sec.. But by the time my game finished downloading you guys were all gone. It was like 2 am EST.. I was under "Bishop". That's almost always my name in games.
I'll be hopping on after work tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

D007 said:


> Likewise, I like teaming up with other people.. I just play campaign mode when I first get a game, out of courtesy for other players.
> So when I start playing in teams, I'm not asking stupid questions like "How do I pick that up"..
> etc, etc, etc...lol.. You know that list I'm sure..
> 
> ...


Most the guys on TS are "older". We have a few young guys like Taco. Hes REALLY young but you would never know it. Kids more mature then me now at 34......Then there is Brandon........aka bacon nipples......thats a WHOLE different story, an Iraq vet who loves crappy guns and lil' debbies.


----------



## D007 (Sep 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Most the guys on TS are "older". We have a few young guys like Taco. Hes REALLY young but you would never know it. Kids more mature then me now at 34......Then there is Brandon........aka bacon nipples......thats a WHOLE different story.



Lol I know most of you from being in Dayz and on Erocs server I bet..
I know Taco town as well. We kicked some serious ass in Dayz together.
We got like 2 choppers, not to mention all kinds of other goodies and vehicles..lol..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

On a side note has anyone seen Phenom in a few days?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> On a side note has anyone seen Phenom in a few days?



He's busy this week. 



D007 said:


> Lol I know most of you from being in Dayz and on Erocs server I bet..
> I know Taco town as well. We kicked some serious ass in Dayz together.
> We got like 2 choppers, not to mention all kinds of other goodies and vehicles..lol..



I know, but I'm stil lgonna give ya the gears anyway. 

I think erocker still ahs his Day-Z server going..not too sure.

I'll be on to play a round or two or twenty rounds, in a few minutes.


----------



## caleb (Sep 22, 2012)

After russinas its germans now... People must really hate getting owned by poles


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 22, 2012)

caleb said:


> After russinas its germans now... People must really hate getting owned by poles
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48522&stc=1&d=1348303143



Man...that is some bullshit. Poles are still getting actively screwed by Germans and Russians, I see.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2012)

Alright, guys im back from my little trip. Ready to play some BF3 again.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2012)

Xd


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Alright, guys im back from my little trip. Ready to play some BF3 again.



 So you got a furlough ? Are they making you wear an ankle bracelet


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So you got a furlough ? Are they making you wear an ankle bracelet



huh?


----------



## Guitar (Sep 22, 2012)

Stupid question, but how the fuck do I launch this game? Keeps taking me to this stupid website. I've clicked nearly every damn thing and installed that stupid plugin and nothing. Idiotic DRM.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Stupid question, but how the fuck do I launch this game? Keeps taking me to this stupid website. I've clicked nearly every damn thing and installed that stupid plugin and nothing. Idiotic DRM.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 22, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


>



Thanks that helps a lot.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2012)

The website it takes you too is Battlelog, Which is how you start the game. Find a server join it and your playing or go to the campaign tab and play that. You need to install the plugins before this though.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The website it takes you too is Battlelog, Which is how you start the game. Find a server join it and your playing or go to the campaign tab and play that. You need to install the plugins before this though.



Thanks, but there are no servers that show up. And I see no campaign tab. I see MP, COOP, Platoons, and Forums (and default Home), but clicking under those brings nothing up that I can play.

Oh you're pooping me. That is so stupid. I had to select my PC profile to play it when I had already clicked on it a few times. Why would it not automatically select that or say "select PC to play". Stupid stuff...


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

Please tone down the language


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2012)

Since my new setup and armored kill my Bf3 overall works perfectly but crashes after 10 to 20 minutes of gameplay, i tried only in multiplayer not single but i bet still crashes... 

The game stop and freeze the pc go back to desktop then i have to open task manager and stop it manually because freezes my mouse too.

I cant play shit like this, whats wrong with my setup ?? Maybe the latest nvidia drivers ?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Since my new setup and armored kill my Bf3 overall works perfectly but crashes after 10 to 20 minutes of gameplay, i tried only in multiplayer not single but i bet still crashes...
> 
> The game stop and freeze the pc go back to desktop then i have to open task manager and stop it manually because freezes my mouse too.
> 
> I cant play shit like this, whats wrong with my setup ?? Maybe the latest nvidia drivers ?



when your start playing check your gpu and cpu temps then report back


----------



## D007 (Sep 22, 2012)

I waited forever to get this and I'm glad I did. It is pretty much exactly what I was afraid it would be.. 
No teamwork and a bunch of people just running around, paying no mind to anything but themselves. 
May as well be COD.. Not even any voice coms in this game.. WTF?
Hold up a sec, I'll type where I am.. Oops, dead, no I won't..

Also, this Origin BS is the most intrusive, user unfriendly, piece of garbage, I have ever had to install.. Just to play a f'n game..
My actual internet browser opens up it's own window, just to start the game.. So I have to have an open internet browser at all times..
So you're running origin, plus this internet browser, plus the game.. Just to play..
Worst, most nonsensical, pos, I've ever seen.

Maybe if we have some real teamwork going on in here, I'll try it again. For now I'm going back to Arma..
Least they have coms ffs..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2012)

D007 said:


> I waited forever to get this and I'm glad I did. It is pretty much exactly what I was afraid it would be..
> No teamwork and a bunch of people just running around, paying no mind to anything but themselves.
> May as well be COD.. Not even any voice coms in this game.. WTF?
> Hold up a sec, I'll type where I am.. Oops, dead, no I won't..
> ...



Must be playing TDM.............

LOL more QQ about Origin....To bad its the same shit as Steam with a different GUI. Just because its EA people just got to hate.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 22, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Since my new setup and armored kill my Bf3 overall works perfectly but crashes after 10 to 20 minutes of gameplay, i tried only in multiplayer not single but i bet still crashes...
> 
> The game stop and freeze the pc go back to desktop then i have to open task manager and stop it manually because freezes my mouse too.
> 
> I cant play shit like this, whats wrong with my setup ?? Maybe the latest nvidia drivers ?



this has happened to me too, everytime i start up my computer and about 10 minutes into my game it crashes and everything freezes, i stop it using the task manager and play again and everything is normal. i have the latest nvidia drivers for my 580


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2012)

JUST CRASHED FEW SECONDS AGO !! 

here my temps for Durvelle27


----------



## DOM (Sep 22, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> JUST CRASHED FEW SECONDS AGO !!
> 
> here my temps for Durvelle27
> 
> ...


is the cpu oc ?
lower your oc or give the cpu more volts


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> JUST CRASHED FEW SECONDS AGO !!
> 
> here my temps for Durvelle27
> 
> ...



your temps are fine. Theres something else going on. Of which I have no idea TBH

Oh wait your overclocked to 4.6GHZ? Boost the vcore on that, along with a bump on the VTT. your unstable, and battlefield 3 will show that pretty quick. It stresses everything in your system quite a bit.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2012)

DOM said:


> is the cpu oc ?
> lower your oc or give the cpu more volts



Yes the cpu run at 4600.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Must be playing TDM.............
> 
> LOL more QQ about Origin....To bad its the same shit as Steam with a different GUI. Just because its EA people just got to hate.



Steam is great. The service is great, big library, Valve is an awesome company. Tried and true program. Origin on the other hand is just another BS program like the other 10 competitors out there that is annoying to have and ridiculous. I don't have a problem if they want to have the program, just don't make me use some stupid online DRM to play the game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Steam is great. The service is great, big library, Valve is an awesome company. Tried and true program. Origin on the other hand is just another BS program like the other 10 competitors out there that is annoying to have and ridiculous. I don't have a problem if they want to have the program, just don't make me use some stupid online DRM to play the game.



What Battlelog? I hated it too in the first day when I played the Beta. Now I love it. Makes it a shit ton easier to join on and play with other people. And track all your stats.


----------



## D007 (Sep 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Must be playing TDM.............
> 
> LOL more QQ about Origin....To bad its the same shit as Steam with a different GUI. Just because its EA people just got to hate.



Well that's a load of fanboy bs if I ever heard it..
 I am totally unbiased. It is what it is..
I tried origin to get to bf3 and using it is just clunky..
Call it what u want. 
QQ more about it..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2012)

D007 said:


> Well that's a *load of fanboy bs* if I ever heard it..
> I am totally unbiased. It is what it is..
> I tried origin to get to bf3 and using it is just clunky..
> Call it what u want.
> QQ more about it..



Im not the one QQ'ing. I just dont understand the issues people have with origin when its the same damn thing, just made by EA. And there are some features that are better then Steam.


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2012)

Its my Birthday ( 46 )  and I just may not be able to play tonight....lol
Trying a new beer called Crazy Bitch, its a IPA, and its gooood. 8.4%


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 22, 2012)

D007 said:


> Well that's a load of fanboy bs if I ever heard it..
> I am totally unbiased. It is what it is..
> I tried origin to get to bf3 and usng it is just clunky..
> Call it what u want.
> QQ more about it..



Origin is fine. Its a bit clunky at times but so is steam, or windows for that matter. And battlog is  awesome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im not the one QQ'ing. I just dont understand the issues people have with origin when its the same damn thing, just made by EA. And there are some features that are better then Steam.



I do like Battlelog. Origin on the other hand is "ok" at best. Saying "it's the samething as Steam with a different UI". Is vastly over simplifying it. On BF 10 year anniversary a friend wanted to pick up BF3 for $10. But he didn't get paid till the next day. So I was going to pick it up and Gift it to him. Guess what, you can't do that on Origin. Since he is a friend of mine in person, he trusted me with his login info, and I purchased the game from him by logging into his account. 

Origin is working to get better, but simplifying it down to "they both do the samething, but look different" doesn't cut it, thats far from true. Steam has much more features, and is much more polished. I'm not saying that isn't to be expected, it has been on the market longer. But I do think EA should have taken more time and looked to Steam for more features that should have been added to Steam, or even innovated some instead of basically just giving us a extremely dumbed down Steam.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 23, 2012)

bah Steam is only on the market longer because EA dragged their ass,

EA downloader or w.e the hell they called it came out roughly the same time as Steam,

EA just dragged ass like a bunch of retards and never understood digital distribution properly untill Steam had already kicked their ass.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 23, 2012)

Regardless, what Steam and Origin are designed to do and their main purpose. To me they are the same thing with a different GUI. Some features better then they other.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Totally agree. All I ever had was complaints with that damn EA downloader, and heard the samething from many others. But EA didn't bother changing it up, and now here we are. I'll keep using Origin, it's fine for launching the few games I have on it. But Steam is where the rest of my business will go still. And I'd be surprised to hear any differently from others, is anyone here actually going to Origin over Steam for their game purchases that are shared between them?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Regardless, what Steam and Origin are designed to do and their main purpose. To me they are the same thing with a different GUI. Some features better then they other.



Exactly, thats the point of what people said. They prefer steams extra features. Thats like saying a Escort and a Lambo are at their most basic level both cars. You seem to be saying thats means they are equal, others are saying, they obviously are't.

Features matter, like I just said, I don't want to be logging into other peoples accounts just because I can't even gift them a game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Totally agree. All I ever had was complaints with that damn EA downloader, and heard the samething from many others. But EA didn't bother changing it up, and now here we are. I'll keep using Origin, it's fine for launching the few games I have on it. But Steam is where the rest of my business will go still. And I'd be surprised to hear any differently from others, is anyone here actually going to Origin over Steam for their game purchases that are shared between them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But how much of those extra features is really just bloat and not being used. I use steam to buy and launch games. I use Origin to buy and launch games.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 23, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> But how much of those extra features is really just bloat and not being used. I use steam to buy and launch games. I use Origin to buy and launch games.


Yeah I don't see a lot of difference. I use them for the same thing. I* don't really have complaints for either. 
I do have to say when I have a problem with Orgin Habib is always right there ready to frustrate the hell out of me


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 23, 2012)

This is so much win!

Only in Battlefield 3 - JackFrags - YouTube


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> This is so much win!
> 
> Only in Battlefield 3 - JackFrags - YouTube



that guy must not have a life 

i couldnt rec all my kills and make a vid waste of time imo XD


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2012)

DOM said:


> that guy must not have a life
> 
> i couldnt rec all my kills and make a vid waste of time imo XD



The money the guy has made from the views on that video disagrees. 

I make videos with my friend for BF3 and other games and post them on our shared channel, doesn't take much time to make a video, maybe an hour or two. (Link to our youtube channel)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 23, 2012)

DOM said:


> that guy must not have a life
> 
> i couldnt rec all my kills and make a vid waste of time imo XD



This was posted on Facebook by DICE for the BF3 page so obviously this video is getting some attention. They say its the best edit they have seen so far. I think it could be used as a BF3 Multiplayer Trailer TBH.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> But how much of those extra features is really just bloat and not being used. I use steam to buy and launch games. I use Origin to buy and launch games.



I already named one, gifting to friends. I use Steam Screenshots all the time. Also I use Steam to launch all of my games, so I don't have to have desktop icons or different ways to play different games, can't do that with Origin either. I could keep naming more ways I use Steam everyday, but I think thats a pretty big list.

All Origin is useful for is buying an EA title and launching an EA game. I would say it's useful for chat, but I never seen anyone on it, so I can't say it is. 

Either way, you answer me this. If there was a game offered on both Steam and Origin, which one would you purchase it from?

My feet and my truck can both get me to work, but guess which one I choose everyday.



DOM said:


> that guy must not have a life
> 
> i couldnt rec all my kills and make a vid waste of time imo XD



It wouldn't take too long to get those clips. They aren't massive kill streaks or anything.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If there was a game offered on both Steam and Origin, which one would you purchase it from?



I'd take the one that doesn't report in-game usage data...and that'd be Origin.


DOn't get me wrong, STEAM is cool and all, and functionality-wise, I feel it's the better option...but it spies on you...watches your clicks, button-presses, and deaths, and then sends that data to Valve.


Frankly, I can guarantee I was the first user of Origin here on TPU, because I alpha and beta tested it way back when, before EA sold titles online. Half the titles I have in my Origin account are via that testing. Origin, really, is not that great of a client, but when it was annouced that you could get BF3 only there, that was fine by me, since I already used it.

Now, really ,I don't personally care what client i gotta launch for what game. Frankly, I'd rather have none at all for BF3, especially considering the web interface too launch the game...Origin is really just a retailer, and nothing else.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't care about origin the stupid web browser crap is what makes me angry.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2012)

No way dude. It took a little getting used to for all of us but after using it for a little while almost everyone agrees Battle Log is really cool with great features and a definite step forward for these types of games.

There is a reason so many things have moved "to the web". They can also update it independently of the game itself which is great.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2012)

cdawall said:


> the stupid web browser crap is what makes me angry.



That is actually my favorite part of BF3. I did not like it at first, but it's become quite useful dealing with the social aspects of the game, especially joining other users I play with normally.

I'm sure they coudl ahve offered an in-game interface quite easily, but the whole smart-phone aspect of BattleLog would be lost.


----------



## D007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> The money the guy has made from the views on that video disagrees.
> 
> I make videos with my friend for BF3 and other games and post them on our shared channel, doesn't take much time to make a video, maybe an hour or two. (Link to our youtube channel)




Lol money "If " he signed up for all that BS.. Why don't you give him a call and ask him how much uber money he made.. I bet it's not much..lol.. If anything at all..  

People get all bent out of shape comparing things that have no impact on their life what so ever.. My reply was simply that I didn't like it. No comparisons and unbiased.. Idc who likes it, like it all you want.. I don't.. Maybe EA will catch up one day but for now, they are waay behind in terms of digital distribution..

Regardless I need some freakin people who team up and actually play this game sim style.. You know, like actually watching each others backs and heading out together.. 

What you guys did when I was on a few nights ago was cool. How you made the squad and we were all in it. Made it waay easier to stay close to yas and watch your back. That's the kind of gameplay I enjoy..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'd take the one that doesn't report in-game usage data...and that'd be Origin.
> 
> DOn't get me wrong, STEAM is cool and all, and functionality-wise, I feel it's the better option...but it spies on you...watches your clicks, button-presses, and deaths, and then sends that data to Valve.
> 
> ...



I could really careless about any sort of tracking. I'd be really surprised if Steam bothered tracking every single button press. But deaths and such, thats watched, but thats for Steamworks games, not for every game. Even if it was for every game, I don't care much, the fact that any client you connect to knows your IP makes me not care so much since they know exactly where I'm at.

The only reason reason I have Origin is because of BF3. I have a few other games on there as well, but I don't play any of them. I'll continue using it to buy EA games if it's an exclusive to Origin, but thats probably as far as I will take it, until they do some vast improvements. The only real notable change I've seen since Origin released I believe back last September is a revised friends list, and that just got patched in like a month ago. 

I personally like a client to launch my games. For a few reasons, like Steam keeps all my icons in the same place, then I get screen cap and uploads easily, in-game chat, ability to add these features to non-Steam games, now Steam Workshop. Just a bunch of things I like. Now if it was just a platform to launch the game, like Origin, yeah, not so much a fan of that. I launch my Origin through Steam, and renamed it to BF3, simply so I could save screens and talk to my friends list thats actually online on Steam. Then I just close Origin after since it's only useful to launch the one game I play on it.




D007 said:


> Lol money "If " he signed up for all that BS.. Why don't you give him a call and ask him how much uber money he made.. I bet it's not much..lol.. If anything at all..
> 
> People get all bent out of shape comparing things that have no impact on their life what so ever.. My reply was simply that I didn't like it. No comparisons and unbiased.. Idc who likes it, like it all you want.. I don't.. Maybe EA will catch up one day but for now, they are waay behind in terms of digital distribution..



To be honest, you seem to be the only one bent out of shape on this. It's a simple video, using EA's intro and outro, made as a contest entry, and your first comment is the guy has no life. And your second comment is snapping saying others are bent out of shape telling people to give this guy a call... with key words like "uber money, BS, Lol". If you had said "I don't like it and x,y, and z are why.". You might get some people debating it with you, but at least they would know where you stand, rather than starting with a blanket statement.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 23, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about Origin is that I now have 2 accounts that I can't merge.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2012)

There seems to be some new bug related to switching between weapons on a MBT with the ones that should be ready to fire immediately such as cannister shells. Or maybe it's only cannister shells have not tried any others yet (besides Guided but that's got a targeting period). It's not needing to reload. This is a combo I use heavily on vanilla maps so I know something is different suddenly.

In short, I switch to the damn thing and it *won't fire* for one or two seconds. Happens also if I am already on secondary weapon then switch to main gun. Really, really frustrating especially as it only seems to happen if an enemy is in my FOV (in other words, someone I want to fire at)! 

Can anyone else confirm/deny this? Don't think it affects the Destroyers such as with AP Shells and HE.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I switch to the damn thing and it won't fire for one or two seconds.



check the last patch notes..it's intentional. Machines guns and such still fire near immediately, but anything that spits out the main cannon..you gotta reload.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2012)

D007 said:


> I waited forever to get this and I'm glad I did. It is pretty much exactly what I was afraid it would be..
> No teamwork and a bunch of people just running around, paying no mind to anything but themselves.
> May as well be COD.. Not even any voice coms in this game.. WTF?
> Hold up a sec, I'll type where I am.. Oops, dead, no I won't..
> ...


Wow you played maybe two nights on TS and you came to this conclusion? Never mind Boarderlands 2 just dropped and half the TPU/TR platoon is playing that. Just because you are new to the BF3 platform doesnt mean "there is no teamwork". Do you think Dave, Highway, Crazy, Reayth, Erocker, Triptex, Haru, Phenom and I all place in the top ten consistantly "just running around COD style"? No. We have over 200+ hours together playing BF3. 99% of the time we just work like a machine and clean house with very little talking excpet shit. Only thing you gotta be on the same page about is what control point next. Then you have five assholes doing thier best to take that bitch in whatever style you play.

Got a pain in the ass jet? Come back with a stinger and call out "I need ammo on re-spawn" BAM you got Crazy or I throwing ammo at you. If you are lucky enough to have Trip or Haru playing you wont have to worry about enemy jets. Sniper being a pain? Next re-spawn you have Highway taking him out. Someone stab you? Let Reayth know. Wanna be in the fire 24/7? Spawn on Dave. Need a revive yell it out and Ill be there if I'm close. Need a full body massage ask Erocker.

Sorry but there is TONS of teamwork going on. You are just new. Stop bitchin and learn the game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 23, 2012)

themailman78 said:


> wow you played maybe two nights on ts and you came to this conclusion? Never mind boarderlands 2 just dropped and half the tpu/tr platoon is playing that. Just because you are new to the bf3 platform doesnt mean "there is no teamwork". Do you think dave, highway, crazy, reayth, erocker, triptex, haru, phenom and i all place in the top ten consistantly "just running around cod style"? No. We have over 200+ hours together playing bf3. 99% of the time we just work like a machine and clean house with very little talking excpet shit. Only thing you gotta be on the same page about is what control point next. Then you have five assholes doing thier best to take that bitch in whatever style you play.
> 
> Got a pain in the ass jet? Come back with a stinger and call out "i need ammo on re-spawn" bam you got crazy or i throwing ammo at you. If you are lucky enough to have trip or haru playing you wont have to worry about enemy jets. Sniper being a pain? Next re-spawn you have highway taking him out. Someone stab you? Let reayth know. Wanna be in the fire 24/7? Spawn on dave. Need a revive yell it out and ill be there if i'm close. Need a full body massage ask erocker.............*and if you need anyone killed by kamakazi jet, tell phenom*
> 
> sorry but there is tons of teamwork going on. You are just new. Stop bitchin and learn the game.



fixed


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> fixed



Whats fixed? You can't jump on the game and bitch about team work unless you try it. My biggest bitch is the team AKA squads are always full. I end up a lone wolf or on a team that doesn't have a clue how to work togther. The bottom line is don't cry man up play and keep trying to team up with TPU. If your not gonna TS then you are on your own. I play both ways and to tell the truth it really doesn't make a difference unless some one opens me to a TPU squad. Like I said before it is like being the odd kid in out in Dodge ball. Sucks , but it is part of life.  By the way that is meant for D007..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Whats fixed? You can't jump on the game and bitch about team work unless you try it. My biggest bitch is the team AKA squads are always full. I end up a lone wolf or on a team that doesn't have a clue how to work togther. The bottom line is don't cry man up play and keep trying to team up with TPU. If your not gonna TS then you are on your own. I play both ways and to tell the truth it really doesn't make a difference unless some one opens me to a TPU squad. Like I said before it is like being the odd kid in out in Dodge ball. Sucks , but it is part of life.  By the way that is meant for D007..



I added to mailmans post. Look at the bold part of my post that I quoted.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I added to mailmans post. Look at the bold part of my post that I quoted.



Gotcha ! Every time I go on lately on TS or BF3 log they are all playing GayZ !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Gotcha ! Every time I go on lately on TS or BF3 log they are all playing GayZ !



Its all Borderlands 2 now.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its all Borderlands 2 now.



Really ! I just went to BF3 battle log. 53 friends off line. No one on line. 
I'm guessing this threads dead or just wanna be's. :shadedshu I ain't buying 
shit until MOH Warfighter.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Really ! I just went to BF3 battle log. 53 friends off line. No one on line.
> I'm guessing this threads dead or just wanna be's. :shadedshu I ain't buying
> shit until MOH Warfighter.



quite a few new players since the game was on sale for $10, actually. Perhaps you just been blocked, son.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> quite a few new players since the game was on sale for $10, actually. Perhaps you just been blocked, son.


Really Thanks Pops !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> check the last patch notes..it's intentional. Machines guns and such still fire near immediately, but anything that spits out the main cannon..you gotta reload.



Damn...though I guess I'm glad it's not another bug. Actually this crossed my mind but I coulda sworn it wasn't quite the same amount of time each instance. So much for my one-two punch with cannister shells.

Yeah a lot of lower level players on vanilla maps at present. It also occurred to me that, generally, everyone playing AK at this point is going to be better and more experienced which helps explain why I have been getting my ass handed to me so much more.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

Out of curiosity how much memory does this game normally use?







Mine is kicking pretty close to the edge... (800-980mb per card)


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Out of curiosity how much memory does this game normally use?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/Capture028378.jpg
> 
> Mine is kicking pretty close to the edge... (800-980mb per card)



1 GB + for VGA on ultra, and over 4 GB for CPU mem usage.

talking "optimal", of course.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 1 GB + for VGA on ultra, and over 4 GB for CPU mem usage.
> 
> talking "optimal", of course.



That's what I figured. 






Got it to break 1GB


----------



## caleb (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it only me and my friends or are flares and ECM seriously fucked up now ? I mean I use ECM the moment I hear the locking on signal but it locks on anyway within a second. Flares are also fucked, I hear it fire away yet it keeps its lock disregarding the flares.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow you played maybe two nights on TS and you came to this conclusion? Never mind Boarderlands 2 just dropped and half the TPU/TR platoon is playing that. Just because you are new to the BF3 platform doesnt mean "there is no teamwork". Do you think Dave, Highway, Crazy, Reayth, Erocker, Triptex, Haru, Phenom and I all place in the top ten consistantly "just running around COD style"? No. We have over 200+ hours together playing BF3. 99% of the time we just work like a machine and clean house with very little talking excpet shit. Only thing you gotta be on the same page about is what control point next. Then you have five assholes doing thier best to take that bitch in whatever style you play.
> 
> Got a pain in the ass jet? Come back with a stinger and call out "I need ammo on re-spawn" BAM you got Crazy or I throwing ammo at you. If you are lucky enough to have Trip or Haru playing you wont have to worry about enemy jets. Sniper being a pain? Next re-spawn you have Highway taking him out. Someone stab you? Let Reayth know. Wanna be in the fire 24/7? Spawn on Dave. Need a revive yell it out and Ill be there if I'm close. Need a full body massage ask Erocker.
> 
> Sorry but there is TONS of teamwork going on. You are just new. Stop bitchin and learn the game.



Just wanted to add MTAlex and Brandon. You need someone to jump in front of an Enemy knife? MTAlex is your man. Need someone to control the day AND NIGHT! Ask for Brandon and his frag rounds.....think that's everyone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

I played last night but the server we played in was lagging AWFUL. I was unloading on people and they just one shot me. Reayth and our knife sessions were pissing me off cause on my screen I would either hit him with the knife and I get the red X or it would show me go for the knife then all of a sudden the game catches up and hes knifing me... WTF such a bad night on that server. Hope to get to play tonight as well and this time on a better server. It wasn't just me seeing the lag, the whole chat box was full of "Anybody else getting this lag" or "am I the only one skipping around"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I played last night but the server we played in was lagging AWFUL. I was unloading on people and they just one shot me. Reayth and our knife sessions were pissing me off cause on my screen I would either hit him with the knife and I get the red X or it would show me go for the knife then all of a sudden the game catches up and hes knifing me... WTF such a bad night on that server. Hope to get to play tonight as well and this time on a better server. It wasn't just me seeing the lag, the whole chat box was full of "Anybody else getting this lag" or "am I the only one skipping around"



He got in dem guts huh?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> He got in dem guts huh?



We were having fun, I was mainly getting irritated at how the game was acting on the server. I went into a crazy moment were I said "The game is frankin broken!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> We were having fun, I was mainly getting irritated at how the game was acting on the server. I went into a crazy moment were I said "The game is frankin broken!"



All in em.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I played last night but the server we played in was lagging AWFUL. I was unloading on people and they just one shot me. Reayth and our knife sessions were pissing me off cause on my screen I would either hit him with the knife and I get the red X or it would show me go for the knife then all of a sudden the game catches up and hes knifing me... WTF such a bad night on that server. Hope to get to play tonight as well and this time on a better server. It wasn't just me seeing the lag, the whole chat box was full of "Anybody else getting this lag" or "am I the only one skipping around"



So this was multiple servers ? That sucks. I usually check a ping before getting on , but sometimes they still lag as other enter. Hopefully the fix it soon.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2012)

finally got BF3 re-installed on my pc it took forever


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> So this was multiple servers ? That sucks. I usually check a ping before getting on , but sometimes they still lag as other enter. Hopefully the fix it soon.



Nope just one server the ATF noobs server. It was having a lot of issues last night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its all Borderlands 2 now.



What does this game have that the first one doesn't? That shit bored me into quitting after literally 5 minutes. Not big on the "animated" style either.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What does this game have that the first one doesn't? That shit bored me into quitting after literally 5 minutes. Not big on the "animated" style either.



There is a CRAP TON more but I wont go into that and this is the BF3 clubhouse not borderlands.

Yesterday still proved my point that the RPG/Smaw are garbage. There was a tank already smoking and it took 3 rockets just to get the kill.... I mean two should be enough.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

Well you also have to aim for the less armored parts.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well you also have to aim for the less armored parts.



I understand that but it had already been hit by something else beside me so taking 3 more is a bit excessive no?


----------



## Horrux (Sep 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What does this game have that the first one doesn't? That shit bored me into quitting after literally 5 minutes. Not big on the "animated" style either.



You played it alone. Even more than BF3, especially now that it caters to lone wolves more than ever, BL2 is a game you NEED to play with friends. Find 3 friends, schedule your gaming time, go through the entire thing together, then come back and comment on how boring it is...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2012)

Fair enough.



brandonwh64 said:


> I understand that but it had already been hit by something else beside me so taking 3 more is a bit excessive no?



I suppose. Are you sure all three landed where you meant them to? Do we know the amount of damage each projectile is supposed to do?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope just one server the ATF noobs server. It was having a lot of issues last night.



Viruses, you cant explain that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Viruses, you cant explain that.









LOL naaa!! I did a full sweep couple of days ago when someone in my household decided to play those stupid java games on facebook and it installed a browser toolbar! I was so pissed and went on an uninstalling spree. Did sweeps with 3 different programs along with two clean sweeps with CCleaner. All is well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i.qkme.me/35te19.jpg
> 
> LOL naaa!! I did a full sweep couple of days ago when someone in my household decided to play those stupid java games on facebook and it installed a browser toolbar! I was so pissed and went on an uninstalling spree. Did sweeps with 3 different programs along with two clean sweeps with CCleaner. All is well



Are you......SURE?! RE-INSTALL! 

Also you can try a Kapersky rescue disk. It boots from the disk and reads the whole HD without ever booting into windows. Its a beast of a scanner. 

I DOUBT its a virus but if someone installed anything on my OS I would be in full paranoia mode and a rescue disk scan cannot hurt ya know?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

I use AVG rescue disk and it works well! Saved a friends laptop that way cause viruses had locked how MANY of the windows files were OS style scan was not an option but luckly the boot disc removed and I replaced the damaged files using a windows disc and the install is running like it should.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 24, 2012)

FINALLY found some time to play BF3. Last time I played it was just after it launched haha. Got myself a server as well: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...138/SBB-All-Welcome-Rotating-Maps-Modes/#live

Still tweaking it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> FINALLY found some time to play BF3. Last time I played it was just after it launched haha. Got myself a server as well: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...138/SBB-All-Welcome-Rotating-Maps-Modes/#live
> 
> Still tweaking it.



You live close to Dave?


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You live close to Dave?



Who? lol....I'm up in Edmonton, Canada

EDIT:

You talking about bf3David?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG! this is so frankin funny!












Dos101 said:


> Who? lol....I'm up in Edmonton, Canada



This dave
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=25138


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This dave
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=25138



Negatory. Depends where up here he lives.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Negatory. Depends where up here he lives.



Close enough I couod be climbing in your windows, and snatching yo people up.

I am in Edmonton as well. Close to downtown.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Close enough I couod be climbing in your windows, and snatching yo people up.
> 
> I am in Edmonton as well. Close to downtown.



No kidding! I live right across from Grant Mac.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG! this is so frankin funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> No kidding! I live right across from Grant Mac.



Yeah, we've had this discussion before. 


Fell free to join our TS and join us for a round or two. Info is in the first post.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m94puokSyY1r8yuhg.gif



LOL I thought it was funny kevin!


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, we've had this discussion before.
> 
> 
> Fell free to join our TS and join us for a round or two. Info is in the first post.



You know what? You're right haha. I don't spend nearly enough time on TPU to remember this stuff lol, damn my faulty short term memory :shadedshu


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow 2 days with out a post. I'm thinking Armor Kill wasn't as big a success as we all anticipated. I haven't played it much and about 50% of the time I get totally obliterated by 
air support. I think out of the dozen or so matches I played my side has won 1 or 2 rounds. 
While I won't give up on BF3 yet, I'm leaning towards a new game. Warfighter looks pretty good. I liked the last MOH.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Wow 2 days with out a post. I'm thinking Armor Kill wasn't as big a success as we all anticipated. I haven't played it much and about 50% of the time I get totally obliterated by
> air support. I think out of the dozen or so matches I played my side has won 1 or 2 rounds.
> While I won't give up on BF3 yet, I'm leaning towards a new game. Warfighter looks pretty good. I liked the last MOH.



Borderlands 2 came out man. That's why its been dead in here. Ive been working like a Mexican mule so that's why I haven't been on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am not liking the AK maps either. I have though been playing some vanilla maps and having a blast


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am not liking the AK maps either. I have though been playing some vanilla maps and having a blast



Gotta play them on Rush. LOTS of fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gotta play them on Rush. LOTS of fun.



Rush is OK but its mainly a team that just camps one spot while picking off people that try to set charges. After a few rounds I get bored quickly


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Rush is OK but its mainly a team that just camps one spot while picking off people that try to set charges. After a few rounds I get bored quickly



Thats not bordom. Thats your heart slowing from bacon.


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2012)

Its not the game. Its cause the servers are full of "bots" - noobz.
I mean I know I'm an old whiner but the gameplay lacks the pace too much too often..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not bordom. Thats your heart slowing from bacon.



I heard bacon shortage yesterday and almost committed suicide!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am not liking the AK maps either. I have though been playing some vanilla maps and having a blast



I have slowed down drinking and been sticking to football Sundays for it. 
So when I would usually be in the mood for gaming I'm watching Football. 
I'm sure my liver Thanks me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I have slowed down drinking and been sticking to football Sundays for it.
> So when I would usually be in the mood for gaming I'm watching Football.
> I'm sure my liver Thanks me



I have a six pack that begs to be drank but I think friday night will be that time. I will be battlefielding maybe tonight but def friday night.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

I work from 7am to 6:30pm on the same computer I game on......going back on it after that many hours is catching up to me. Thats why I havent been on. Doc said I'm killing myself and my heart has been letting me know "Back off" I can't have that. This world isnt gonna troll itself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I work from 7am to 6:30pm on the same computer I game on......going back on it after that many hours is catching up to me. Thats why I havent been on. Doc said I'm killing myself and my heart has been letting me know "Back off" I can't have that. This world isnt gonna troll itself.



You should build a work PC and then have a personal PC It may release some stress


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You should build a work PC and then have a personal PC It may release some stress



Its not that man. Its being on a computer for 18 hours a day. I get off the computer, sleep 4 to 6 hours, get up and sit back down on the same computer. I havent left the house in 4 days man. Not gaming at least gets me off the computer. Honestly Ive been thinking of selling my GPU just so it stops me from gaming. Ive got my own personal hell going on right now lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not that man. Its being on a computer for 18 hours a day. I get off the computer, sleep 4 to 6 hours, get up and sit back down on the same computer. I havent left the house in 4 days man. Not gaming at least gets me off the computer. Honestly Ive been thinking of selling my GPU just so it stops me from gaming. Ive got my own personal hell going on right now lol.



LOL but what would you do to troll us in BF3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL but what would you do to troll us in BF3



I dunno man. I used to enjoy gaming and BF3. Now it just seems like gaming is a chore. Another couple hours staring at the same screen I stared at all day. Only difference is I have Dave calling me a penis every few minutes. So I go from my boss calling me an asshole to Dave calling me a penis.....and another 3 hours sitting down going blind bitching about hackers instead of incompetent co-workers. Its like I live in Willy Wonkas house of fail.

What would you do? Beer can only drown out so much.  I dunno what I'm gonna do yet. But somethings gotta give. Doctor warned me again last week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno man. I used to enjoy gaming and BF3. Now it just seems like gaming is a chore. Another couple hours staring at the same screen I stared at all day. Only difference is I have Dave calling me a penis every few minutes. So I go from my boss calling me an asshole to Dave calling me a penis.....and another 3 hours sitting down going blind bitching about hackers instead of incompetent co-workers. Its like I live in Willy Wonkas house of fail.
> 
> What would you do? Beer can only drown out so much.  I dunno what I'm gonna do yet. But somethings gotta give. Doctor warned me again last week.



How about just get outta the house a couple days in the week, take a walk or ride around the town. Take your MAC with you and do some work at the local park or something. I can imagine sitting in one spot ALL DAY would do that to a person.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How about just get outta the house a couple days in the week, take a walk or ride around the town. Take your MAC with you and do some work at the local park or something. I can imagine sitting in one spot ALL DAY would do that to a person.



I got an iMac for one. Second Wacom plus laptop in Florida sun has some pretty big fail when it comes to working with colors. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not that man. Its being on a computer for 18 hours a day. I get off the computer, sleep 4 to 6 hours, get up and sit back down on the same computer. I havent left the house in 4 days man. Not gaming at least gets me off the computer. Honestly Ive been thinking of selling my GPU just so it stops me from gaming. Ive got my own personal hell going on right now lol.



You are not alone in this world. We've been working on a rough-cut for a documentary on my PC for the last 14 days to meet a deadly deadline. Same 14-16 hours a day and the last ones were worse than being base-raped on Kharg Island. Today, back to (virtual) reality I saw that AK is out for us non-premium players. Have to go out at last, put some money in the bank (account is empty...) and buy it.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not that man. Its being on a computer for 18 hours a day. I get off the computer, sleep 4 to 6 hours, get up and sit back down on the same computer. I havent left the house in 4 days man. Not gaming at least gets me off the computer. Honestly Ive been thinking of selling my GPU just so it stops me from gaming. Ive got my own personal hell going on right now lol.



Be careful. Maybe it is time to buy a Harley and take a ride every weekend. 
Mid-life crisis is a bitch I may have hit a point in my life too, where I need
to re-evaluate everything. Only got so much time left and Grandkids who are
old enough to figure out if I keep up my ways I won't be around for retirement.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

PSh. Weaklings.


I just gave up smoking. I spend jsut as much time as anyone in front of my PCs, but, I work out twice a day, and I also take a short wlak to the school at least twice a day.

The fact of the matter is that you can sit all scrunched up in a chair, 24/7, no problem, but you gotta exercise, too.


Personally, Mailman, I think your Doc is a quack.


Anyway, now the AK maps should be a bit more prevalent, and the servers a bit more populated. We'll see how the "hackers" get on with doing what they do now.

Anyone hear anything about a patch?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> PSh. Weaklings.
> 
> 
> I just gave up smoking. I spend jsut as much time as anyone in front of my PCs, but, I work out twice a day, and I also take a short wlak to the school at least twice a day.
> ...


What you just described was prison life. Two walks in the yard and back to your cell.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Two walks in the yard and back to your cell.



Meh. Seems I have life experience that has paid off in later years. 

So yeah, suck it up, princess.



Besides, I miss ya, my panty-wearing friend. Nobody else has a maniac laugh like yours that makes the enemies death al lthat much more pleasurable.


I hope to be on fairly early today, still got a tonne of work here to do, but the kids are out of school early today, so I gotta de-stress early!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2012)

Study(s) have recently shown that sitting all the damn time during your waking hours is one of the worst things you can do for your overall health and life expectancy. Modern life has/requires too little physical activity. At least I don't have/need a car and walk a fair amount but that's pretty much it for me as well.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2012)

Yup, if I didn't work outside I'd weigh 400 pounds and probably be pissed as hell.  Sure, I bitch most of the time about it being either too damn cold or hot, but at least I have the approval of old T. Jefferson.  I'll never be super wealthy, but I'm not devious enough for that, anyhow.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2012)

MM it may seem/sound a little but ridiculous but maybe you should look into one of those treadmill desks. Even if you didn't want to walk for hours while working or gaming at least you'd be standing.

Yeah I haven't seen anybody on and playing as much lately...at least this week.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I haven't seen anybody on and playing as much lately...at least this week.



Me neither.  Last night was the only time I can recall that I logged in and 0 friends were online.  I chuckled to myself thinking that Idaho was gonna go balistic.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Study(s) have recently shown that sitting all the damn time during your waking hours is one of the worst things you can do for your overall health and life expectancy. Modern life has/requires too little physical activity. At least I don't have/need a car and walk a fair amount but that's pretty much it for me as well.



I'm on my feet all damn day. Today is my 13 / 14 hour day of it because of my side work. 
May be more healthy , but my knees and ankles would love to argue that.



MT Alex said:


> Me neither.  Last night was the only time I can recall that I logged in and 0 friends were online.  I chuckled to myself thinking that Idaho was gonna go balistic.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> May be more healthy , but my knees and ankles would love to argue that.



Well no one said hard, physical work and activity wasn't hard on the body too. Parts of it anyway. Especially as one ages.

Saw something on Reddit about some upcoming Aftermath footage, BTW.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well no one said hard, physical work and activity wasn't hard on the body too. Parts of it anyway. Especially as one ages.
> 
> Saw something on Reddit about some upcoming Aftermath footage, BTW.



How many more DLC's are there? Aftermath and End Game?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How many more DLC's are there? Aftermath and End Game?



Yeah and a rumored expansion after that. No confirmation however.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah and a rumored expansion after that. No confirmation however.



Hope these two are more balanced than the last two.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Borderlands 2 came out man. That's why its been dead in here. Ive been working like a Mexican mule so that's why I haven't been on.



I don't think it's that. The BL2 thread maybe gets a post a day, and sometimes someone responds. I remember BL1 having a far more active thread than BL2 has, kind of surprised by that.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

I like that. Got in good squad and had a Good game. I may play more now. That map is nuts.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2012)

You like what exactly?


----------



## Horrux (Sep 28, 2012)

I dunno, I feel like BF3 has completely lost my interest. I use to be completely nuts about this game, and then the big "balance" patch came and things just weren't as fun after that. Then AK came, I thought, bigger maps, this should be fun... It's not pulling me in. I feel sad that I can't enjoy what I once called my favorite MP game ever...

I think while "balancing" they also ironed out that little flaw called fun? Anyone else feel like that? Well, they're probably not posting in this thread anymore...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

I think the game is a blast man. But playing the same game for over a year, day in and day out can get old. My advice is walk away for a few weeks and come back.

Honestly I play because I like to play with the crew here on TPU. Talking crap and epic battles real time in Teamspeak is more then half the fun for me......

SOFT SERVE BITCHES!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think the game is a blast man. But playing the same game for over a year, day in and day out can get old. My advice is walk away for a few weeks and come back.
> 
> Honestly I play because I like to play with the crew here on TPU. Talking crap and epic battles real time in Teamspeak is more then half the fun for me......
> 
> SOFT SERVE BITCHES!



LOL yep soft serve detective dickwads


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You like what exactly?



Being able to get on a map and in a TPU squad. I usually can't because they are full up. 
MM was getting off when I got on so worked out Great. Had a good time with the Javelin last night.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Being able to get on a map and in a TPU squad. I usually can't because they are full up.
> MM was getting off when I got on so worked out Great. Had a good time with the Javelin last night.



You must have gotten on LATE last night cause I got off the TS at 11:50PM EST


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You must have gotten on LATE last night cause I got off the TS at 11:50PM EST


Yeah I watched the game then got on. Nice to have the real referee's back. Of course we will all hate them by the end of the season again


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Being able to get on a map and in a TPU squad. I usually can't because they are full up.
> MM was getting off when I got on so worked out Great. Had a good time with the Javelin last night.



Gee thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gee thanks.



LOL he probably though you had some soft serve to get making...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah see after all this bullshit even if I relented and tried TS again I probably wouldn't even get a spot in a squad most of the time so what's the point?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah see after all this bullshit even if I relented and tried TS again I probably wouldn't even get a spot in a squad most of the time so what's the point?



You are right. There is no point. You should kill yourself........or at least try teamspeak.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah see after all this bullshit even if I relented and tried TS again I probably wouldn't even get a spot in a squad most of the time so what's the point?



I only play with fellow TPU'ers now and again on TS and I always end up getting into a squad with them. Maybe you just have bad luck?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Usually there is more that 4 people on TS in BF3 at the same time so who said we would not have more squads < Insert sarcasm here!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I did have trouble a couple times but basing that statement on Idaho's recent experience mainly. I think he also sometimes joins later in their sessions usually though.

I keep being told it's this teamplay and ownage Mecca that I'm missing out on but it's just not that cut and dried, man. I might talk to Kurgan and give Skype a try though as playing "by myself" is sucking more and more.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 28, 2012)

its not bad luck when they dont try besides people seem to forget the fun that comes with versing other TPU members, like when Reayth stabbed me after i killed 3 of team he ran through the same door somehow survived my Rambo rampage with the LSAT knifed me took my tags i was then immediately revived and Killed Reayth while was knifing someone else.

Sometimes you dont need to be in the same squad or even the same team their is always fun to be had with TPU members hell i think most of us have more fun shit talking after we gun down a TPU member lol it just has that feeling of accomplishment you dont get from random nub killing

i mean come on one round i was killin brandon dave and reayth on bandar desert boy were they getting mad dave's GRRRRRRR DAMN YOU CRAZY! never gets old. altho if my team REALLY sucks then versing TPU members is a bit well stacked against me and it really sucks, but if the teams are even it can be a load of fun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its not bad luck when they dont try besides people seem to forget the fun that comes with versing other TPU members, like when Reayth stabbed me after i killed 3 of team he ran through the same door somehow survived my Rambo rampage with the LSAT knifed me took my tags i was then immediately revived and Killed Reayth while was knifing someone else.
> 
> Sometimes you dont need to be in the same squad or even the same team their is always fun to be had with TPU members hell i think most of us have more fun shit talking after we gun down a TPU member lol it just has that feeling of accomplishment you dont get from random nub killing
> 
> i mean come on one round i was killin brandon dave and reayth on bandar desert boy were they getting mad dave's GRRRRRRR DAMN YOU CRAZY! never gets old. altho if my team REALLY sucks then versing TPU members is a bit well stacked against me and it really sucks, but if the teams are even it can be a load of fun.



Yup. I stabbed Brandon last night (owed him one) and then 10 minutes later he stabs me! I respawn, run back to where he stabbed me and he was still there! I stabbed him back. Round and round we go.  Or Crazy was hiding behind a door on Khrag Island. I was driving a growler and thought that door should be removed.......via ramming it. Little did I know Crazy had a coffee pot going and a nice tent pitched behind that same door. BAM Crazy was in my wheel well. A few days later Reayth drives a tank UNDER another tank and shoots out its guts. Looked like tank rape......THEN BAM Crazy C4s the whole scene. Just a normal night on teamspeak.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gee thanks.


You know what I meant You left an opening 
and I was able to join instead of crying because 
I can't get on a full TPU squad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You know what I meant You left an opening
> and I was able to join instead of crying because
> I can't get on a full TPU squad.



Never know with you liberals. Its all pigeon talk.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. I stabbed Brandon last night (owed him one) and then 10 minutes later he stabs me! I respawn, run back to where he stabbed me and he was still there! I stabbed him back. Round and round we go.  Or Crazy was hiding behind a door on Khrag Island. I was driving a growler and thought that door should be removed.......via ramming it. Little did I know Crazy had a coffee pot going and a nice tent pitched behind that same door. BAM Crazy was in my wheel well. A few days later Reayth drives a tank UNDER another tank and shoots out its guts. Looked like tank rape......THEN BAM Crazy C4s the whole scene. Just a normal night on teamspeak.



yea that random run up C4 FTW was nuts the other night i was god damn lucky Reayth was in the process of reloading said tank cannon otherwise BOOM id have been a red stain on the parking lot at the gas station lol. but no i get lucky enough to blow up the tank and kill a few people in a situation that was an utter cluster####


----------



## cdawall (Sep 28, 2012)

Picked up 3 20" 1680x1050's to play with NV surround  I can't wait till they get here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Picked up 3 20" 1680x1050's to play with NV surround  I can't wait till they get here.



I can't wait to take your tags.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

I know I stabbed reayth 4 times last night. I kept running into him in odd places


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Never know with you liberals. Its all pigeon talk.



Yeah I'm a liberal ! I off road, hunt, target shoot, voted for Ronny and I drink to much. 
A yankee maybe , liberal not hardly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ron Paul 4 Life!

Idaho, you need to quit watching  men touch eat other over some balls and play BF3 with us explaining the steps to creating the best soft serve


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL at first I thought you said "Romney" and I'm like "wait a minute..."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know I stabbed reayth 4 times last night. I kept running into him in odd places



Wish there was a good site that would count how many times each person got whos tag.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wish there was a good site that would count how many times each person got whos tag.



You know that would be cool to know


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds like a job for the Better Battlelog folks!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

I think a lot more of you would be hunting Reayth.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Idaho, you need to quit watching  men touch eat other over some balls and play BF3 with us explaining the steps to creating the best soft serve



That my friend will never happen


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> That my friend will never happen



boise49ers loves his man on man action. G-d Bless him.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 28, 2012)

Conservative <------------------------------------------->Liberal

Ill take the middle ground. No one likes the extremeist.......One side or the other.

Now, back to Battlefield talk. I saw a ton of you guys on last night. I was in a heated game of Madden 13 which is why I didn't join.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> boise49ers loves his man on man action. G-d Bless him.



You bet ! Of course I can always jump on teamspeak and listen to you guys talk about your penises Until tonight, later dude's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

I never got into football. I was always a baseball guy growing up. I don't even watch that anymore.


----------



## Soup (Sep 28, 2012)

BTW

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172914


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Horrux said:


> I think while "balancing" they also ironed out that little flaw called fun? Anyone else feel like that? Well, they're probably not posting in this thread anymore...



The balancing overall feels good to me. The only thing I really notice is the AR's Heavy Barrels got a big change. Beyond that, some other really crappy PDW's like the M5K and UMP got much needed buffs. I don't see how some weapon balancing could take out that fun, unless you based your entire BF3 world around using the M16A3 with a Heavy Barrel, if you did, yeah then that balanced that right out  (not that it's bad now, it's not just a raping machine that it was)



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I keep being told it's this teamplay and ownage Mecca that I'm missing out on but it's just not that cut and dried, man. I might talk to Kurgan and give Skype a try though as playing "by myself" is sucking more and more.



Always welcome, I don't mind anyone joining us. But I also don't use Skype to stay away from TPU. I just much prefer having 4 people max in the call, it's much easier coordination. Also I usually play at weird times, since I work graveyards and Marineborn lives in the UK, so usually playing at between 4 - 10am


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Conservative <------------------------------------------->Liberal
> 
> Ill take the middle ground. No one likes the extremeist.......One side or the other.
> 
> Now, back to Battlefield talk. I saw a ton of you guys on last night. I was in a heated game of Madden 13 which is why I didn't join.



Yes yes the creamy middle!

I did not see anyone on but that was earlier. I went one and six on some damn round of Bazaar (got the transport vehicle all stragerically placed by the opening of the main corridor by that one flag and jumped on the gun...then some asshat teammate moves the vehicle) so went back to Tribes then to bed.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its god damn sad to get kicked and BANNED by dave cause I am having mic issues. I donated to keep the server alive and do not have admin but I sure can be kicked and banned.



I banned one of the two clients you had logged in.  Yep. 


You didn't need both logged in echoing through each other, literally hurting my ears with feedback. Not once, or twice, but three times. Three strikes, you're out.



Deal with it. Now I'll go back to playing.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was trying to fix the fucking input. There is no reason to ban someone over it.



Sure is, you were kicked first. Shoulda been a hint. My son on the other side of the house, upstairs, came running from the sound. Literally.

Nothing personal, I don't give two shits, but its plain old rude. Like a rude little child, a gave you a 30-minute time out. 

Don't forget your beer on the front porch!

Why you need another lcient logged in when fixing another...I dunno.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> There was NO single reason to ban both accounts. If the echoing was THAT bad then I believe you have a volume button on your speakers. The whole this is uncalled for period. Why did you NO say something or just ban ONE of the accounts?



I didn't ban both accounts.  Perhaps slow down a sec, and collect your thoughts. I can post a screenshot of the ban list, even.  There's just one listing.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes you did, it said it was banned by dave on BOTH my phone and PC.





oops. INtersting, but excuse me if I find this funny.





what'd you do, share the profile between the two?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I feel it was a FLEX it moderation authority



Then you'll remember that of all the people on the TS, I have the most patience of anyone, almost.


And you'll understand that literally my ears still hurt. So no, I don't care. Perhaps when the pain subsides I might.

Like, I'm not joking around here, at all. You may find this entertaining, but I do not, at all.


----------



## DOM (Sep 28, 2012)

play nice children


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 28, 2012)

Can yall chill please my notifications for this thread are getting blown up like tanks in karkand.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok you have just really really went WAY out here cause I am NOT AT ALL joking, you are the one having the NICE laugh but I certainly am not.






brandonwh64 said:


> I just feel dark that I have been done wrong here and nobody gives a crap about it. its funny to them



Nobody is sitting here laughing, Brandon.  You'll find out when you ask the others that were present.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 28, 2012)

Erockers is gonna ban you both from here if you don't play nice. Use PM !


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> In no shape or form was I doing it on purpose.



I do not care. Same treatment for all users. No reason to log in on two accounts at the same time. I banned one account, bans work by IP. You were warned with a kick.

But it's OK, I still love you too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 28, 2012)

trolololololololololol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Erockers is gonna ban you both from here if you don't play nice. Use PM !



I think its straightened out Idaho.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cdawall (Sep 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nobody is sitting here laughing, Brandon.



I am


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2012)

Quick question for you BF3 experts- is BF3 worth playing strictly for single player? I have no interest in multiplayer whatsoever (I prefer the competing franchise- on console, no less ), but what I saw in the previews made the campaign look interesting.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 29, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Quick question for you BF3 experts- is BF3 worth playing strictly for single player? I have no interest in multiplayer whatsoever (I prefer the competing franchise- on console, no less ), but what I saw in the previews made the campaign look interesting.



I like the single player I am about halfway right now just kinda playing it to cool down after work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I been planning to do weapon reviews for a while, and finally kicked myself in the ass and got one out. Let me know what you guys think. Hopefully will put out more soon.









(enjoy my monotone voice!)

**EDIT**
Had to make a few small changes, so that review is going down, new one will be uploaded here in about 2 minutes)


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think its straightened out Idaho.



Good !





1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, I been planning to do weapon reviews for a while, and finally kicked myself in the ass and got one out. Let me know what you guys think. Hopefully will put out more soon.




I think you nailed it. I love that gun Kind of like that map on TDM too !


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2012)

Did someone mess the Google gun doc again or is it still like this from the last time?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 29, 2012)

Good times with Crazy tonight.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/44958472/1/311949740/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 29, 2012)

2 man domination went from 800 ticket deficit the round before to carrying are team to victory, but thats not the best part we STARTED ON THE OTHER TEAM, the ADMIN moved us to the other side to "Balance the Game" in which case we just utterly destoryed our former team like no ones business.


----------



## Flibolito (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn, you guys tore it up!


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 29, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Quick question for you BF3 experts- is BF3 worth playing strictly for single player? I have no interest in multiplayer whatsoever (I prefer the competing franchise- on console, no less ), but what I saw in the previews made the campaign look interesting.


Its short on Hard it tooked about 8 hours to complete. If you can get the game cheap like 10-15 euros than its worth it IMO, also there are six 2 players co-op missions.

PS: i always wonder why the they dont launch the singleplayer part separately there are people that dont play MP ever.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a great night, as I mentioned in the dayz thread, my wife had came home sick last night and my intentions were to get her comfortable in bed alseep and continue playing but I ended up falling asleep next to her LOL.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 29, 2012)

She is probably just sick and tired of eating soft serve.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 30, 2012)

had a great game with dave today server had a hiccup dumped like 40 ppl server resets and i get no battle report.... i haz a sad cause i was dominating again 24-1 in the first half pissing ppl off with the tank, finally Dave got on our side and it just got ugly quick, i had to have been 30-40 - 7 possibly higher but cant remember that server hiccup tho pissed me off was doing so damn good.


----------



## Flatspin (Sep 30, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Quick question for you BF3 experts- is BF3 worth playing strictly for single player? I have no interest in multiplayer whatsoever (I prefer the competing franchise- on console, no less ), but what I saw in the previews made the campaign look interesting.



The single player is definitely worth it, but if you think you're awesome once you've nailed it and go for online play, don't be surprised when you sit at the bottom of the log. I haven't even finished the single player because online play is way more interesting, and a lot more fun. 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, I been planning to do weapon reviews for a while, and finally kicked myself in the ass and got one out. Let me know what you guys think. Hopefully will put out more soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boise49ers said:


> Good !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome review. I stopped playing for a few months while my ADSL line was dodgy. When I came back I had to ask what assault rifle was favoured - the M16A3 was mentioned prior to the AK update, so I went on to pwn impressively with that weapon. 

I've been using the AEK-971 for ranged encounters (effective stopping power at close range, and semi-decent ranged accuracy), but I find the M5K to be more effective in CQ. 

How would you rate the G3A3 against the M5K in CQ, reload times aside because the M5K sucks with reload times?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 30, 2012)

Flatspin said:


> How would you rate the G3A3 against the M5K in CQ, reload times aside because the M5K sucks with reload times?



G3A3 is good, but it fires slow, and reload is kinda long, too. Kinda similar to the L86A2 or L85A2..one of those two, anyway.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2012)

The G3 is the 3rd fastest reloading AR in the game, it's not long at all only 2.0 seconds as long as you leave 1 bullet in the clip. If you empty it though, yeah it slows down a good bit. The thing about the G3 is, it's got the 550 rounds per minute, super slow. But they hit hard, in CQ it's a 3 shot kill, compared to a 5 shot kill for the M5K. The G3 is right with the M5K up close, but it's far less forgiving that most other weapons in the game on missed shots. Since the next bullet takes so long to fire, it's only good CQ if you land those bullets. Something like the M5K, you can miss one, because 900 rounds per minute, theres going to be another coming very soon after.

So yes, the G3 is great CQ, but you have to land the shots.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I have joined now eventually I will have to get on and play online...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 30, 2012)

good ^ cause i cant wait for to get in a tank so i can C4 it and blow you up like i have everyone else on TPU cause i love C4 

secret for the best explosions = lots and lots of C4 on a tank on a mobile AA on a chopper on a jeep on a atv you name it strap c4 on it or strap it on and ram it in  i push the button people go BOOM and all i think is ooooooooo pretty fireworks.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)

hmmm so I am using teamspeak on my GS3...have to push to talk no autodetect.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe thats a good thing. Most of the time I have spend in TS, I hear Brandon because he has open mic on, and he's away from the computer yelling out the door to his sister.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2012)

my (personal) TS3 server has it set so that you cant use voice activated. its PTT or bust.


one person with VA can ruin it for everyone else on the channel, especially once you start getting speaker feedback


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> hmmm so I am using teamspeak on my GS3...have to push to talk no autodetect.



Go to the main menu of the app and hit the menu button, then setup then you can set VA. I wouldnt do it though unless you have a pair of head phones you can use.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 30, 2012)

yea... otherwise you will end up kicked and eventually banned for a short period as brandon knows,

the best way to describe the feedback is someone dragging nails on a chalk board with it applified by a megaphone. So definitely use a headset if using devices other than the desktop etc.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 1, 2012)

Battlelog - 5 new Premium Assignments available:



> By: trydling  Posted: 2 hours ago
> 
> 5 new Premium exclusive Assignments tied to 5 new weapon camos are now available in the game for all of our Premium members. You can view these on the Assignments section here on Battlelog. The Assignments and camos are:
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2012)

wish they would focus more on fixing core gameplay issues and less on shitty content.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlelog - 5 new Premium Assignments available:



Thanks Gully!

Gotta say however gun camo is ghey. Why don't we get some cool stuff like new character skins or maybe some modified weapons......other then weapon skins. Or maybe some new knives.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> wish they would focus more on fixing core gameplay issues and less on shitty content.



You're broken.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2012)

nah C4 is serious fucked as of late it sticks to the tank as it drives off but detonate it and it flys back and the explosion will be at where you stand, happened more and more often the last few days, if C4 had a tiny bit of range the problem would probably stop. 

I just find it funny when dave and reayth watch me run up c4 the tank run back detonate nothing happens but i die with a big explosion.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah C4 is serious fucked as of late it sticks to the tank as it drives off but detonate it and it flys back and the explosion will be at where you stand, happened more and more often the last few days, if C4 had a tiny bit of range the problem would probably stop.
> 
> I just find it funny when dave and reayth watch me run up c4 the tank run back detonate nothing happens but i die with a big explosion.



I find that funny too. Got footage?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah C4 is serious fucked as of late it sticks to the tank as it drives off but detonate it and it flys back and the explosion will be at where you stand, happened more and more often the last few days, if C4 had a tiny bit of range the problem would probably stop.



LOL dude, if the tank drives off as your putting C4. one of them will miss and fall on the ground at your feet. so if to detonate it your dead. Don't blame the game for your incidents, same thing when you get stuck on shit or can't vault over something. Your doing it wrong.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will say throwing C4 from a parachute is screwed. I threw on the other night and blew myself up 30ft off the ground. Tried it again and looked up at the parachute and saw the C4 on my chute! I was like "WTF........CLICK". I felt like Wile E Coyote.


This episode particular.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I will say throwing C4 from a parachute is screwed. I threw on the other night and blew myself up 30ft off the ground. Tried it again and looked up at the parachute and saw the C4 on my chute! I was like "WTF........CLICK". I felt like Wile E Coyote.
> 
> 
> This episode particular.



THe only issues I have had with C4 is when the tank drives off an you go to put one more on. it looks like its on there, but then you look down and its actually at your feet. Click! and the vehicle is disabled, and your dead.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

I wonder if DICE/EA will ever address this?

http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?2955-OFFICIAL-Battlefield-3-File-Tweaker


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> I wonder if DICE/EA will ever address this?
> 
> http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?2955-OFFICIAL-Battlefield-3-File-Tweaker



Meh. Don't care. I got my money's worth:






Kids screaming becuase they cannot get what they want, and then throwing a tantrum and doing crap like this...well...I won't judge.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. Don't care. I got my money's worth:



Hopefully more people share your opinion, this game just dies and perhaps EA can do a bit better for BF4.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Hopefully more people share your opinion, this game just dies and perhaps EA can do a bit better for BF4.



It's very simple, I think, for DICE to fix, and I'd rather see them worknig on Mirror's Edge 2, anyway.


So many complaints about the game - me..I choose to enjoy it as is. I ain't no "Negative Nancy" like some others.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's very simple, I think, for DICE to fix, and I'd rather see them worknig on Mirror's Edge 2, anyway.
> 
> 
> So many complaints about the game - me..I choose to enjoy it as is. I ain't no "Negative Nancy" like some others.



well not all of us can be Canadian.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> well not all of us can be Canadian.



PSH, you don't even play BF3 any more.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> well not all of us can be Canadian.



I'm ok with it. With all its flaws I have 200+ hours in it. Hard to bash a game thats kept me going for 200 hours.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm ok with it. With all its flaws I have 200+ hours in it. Hard to bash a game thats kept me going for 200 hours.



This is true. However, with this "mod tools" released I don't know how much more I'm going to get out of this game. On top of the fact that lag seems to be a big issue for me since Armored Kill came out. At least 2142 is working nicely. If you can get past the dated graphics the game is still awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> This is true. However, with this "mod tools" released I don't know how much more I'm going to get out of this game. On top of the fact that lag seems to be a big issue for me since Armored Kill came out. At least 2142 is working nicely. If you can get past the dated graphics the game is still awesome.



These mod tools are nothing new AFAIK. If they become an issue, its an easy fix for DICE I belive.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> These mod tools are nothing new AFAIK. If they become an issue, its an easy fix for DICE I belive.



No, they are new. Before this, sure you could go buy hacks based upon scripts that this mod provides. This "new" mod is free for anyone to use. From what I've read, it can be fixed sure, but easy? Not by a longshot. I do know that one part of the fix would be to get things that belong on server side off the client side.

Believe me, I still have fun lightly playing this game but with the lag issues I can't really play it "seriously" anymore.




cadaveca said:


> So many complaints about the game - me..I choose to enjoy it as is. I ain't no "Negative Nancy" like some others.



Some need to differentiate the difference between being a "Negative Nancy" and legitimate criticism. Seems to be the way of the world (internet) though. Unfortunately, this mindset can hinder any actual progress.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> I can't really play it "seriously" anymore.



Kinda hard for me to paly this game seriously when I kick al lyour butts all the time in score, but lose to K/D ratios, and other metrics.


Lag, yeah, that sucks, but Crazy doesn't seem to have that problem so much any more. For me personally, the times I run into lag has greatly decreased, but it's not perfect.



erocker said:


> Some need to differentiate the difference between being a "Negative Nancy" and legitimate criticism. Seems to be the way of the world (internet) though. Unfortunately, this mindset can hinder any actual progress.



You're right, and I agree, but the fact of the matter, the way it's dealt with, is kinda "MEH" to me. That comment was really directed at that thread for the tool, not you, BTW.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2012)

no MX i put 4-6 c4 on a tank on my screen dave saw me get 4 on on my screen the tank drives off all my C4 is on it i had placed 6 i click to detonate, the C4 comes flying back through the air and blows me up, tank takes 0 damage, happens more and more often as of late.

decided its easier to just let dave use shotgun + frag rounds i drop c4 andhave him shoot me lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, they are new. Before this, sure you could go buy hacks based upon scripts that this mod provides. This "new" mod is free for anyone to use. From what I've read, it can be fixed sure, but easy? Not by a longshot. I do know that one part of the fix would be to get things that belong on server side off the client side.
> 
> Believe me, I still have fun lightly playing this game but with the lag issues I can't really play it "seriously" anymore.



The lag issue is with Origin man. A few weeks ago it was kicking my ass and I thought it was something on my rig that was wrong. I reinstalled the OS (Not telling you too) and the lag went away. It has to do with Origin pinging the servers since the last BF3 patch. Bottom line is its not server side. Its your side is what I found out. Its the stupid ass Origin.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The lag issue is with Origin man. A few weeks ago it was kicking my ass and I thought it was something on my rig that was wrong. I reinstalled the OS (Not telling you too) and the lag went away. It has to do with Origin pinging the servers since the last BF3 patch. Bottom line is its not server side. Its your side is what I found out. Its the stupid ass Origin.



Don't matter to me bud.  I enjoy playing the game with you guys once in a while (that's why I play) but I don't necessarily care for the game itself.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The lag issue is with Origin man. A few weeks ago it was kicking my ass and I thought it was something on my rig that was wrong. I reinstalled the OS (Not telling you too) and the lag went away. It has to do with Origin pinging the servers since the last BF3 patch. Bottom line is its not server side. Its your side is what I found out. Its the stupid ass Origin.



You install Windows weekly anyway. I'l ltry something else, thanks. My OS is like over a year old now, seen multiple boards, etc, and works just fine.

I dunno, trying to release source code for hack tools, in an effort to force DICE to change things...well...yeah. I beleive that is called blackmail, perhaps? Extortion? How many terms can I add here, all of which imply this is kinda illegal?

Add inteh statement given, and yeah, I'm ignoring this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You install Windows weekly anyway. I'l ltry something else, thanks. My OS is like over a year old now, seen multiple boards, etc, and works just fine.



Yeah I know. But what I'm saying is the lag is a software issue on our end. Not the server. Does it sucks EA/DICE dropped the ball on the updates. Yes. But its an easy fix.

1. Uninstall BF3.
2. Uninstall Origin.
3. Uninstall PB.
3. Find hidden Origin, BF3 and PB folders.
4. Clean out registry (something I can't do effectively but I'm sure you can)
5. Reinstall from the EA website.

Problem solved. Reinstalling the OS is just my OCD and I don't need to be reminded of it constantly.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I know. But what I'm saying is the lag is a software issue on our end. Not the server. Does it sucks EA/DICE dropped the ball on the updates. Yes. But its an easy fix.
> 
> 1. Uninstall BF3.
> 2. Uninstall Origin.
> ...



Nice fix. Lol. I'm glad it's my fault.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nice fix. Lol.



It has to do with the stupid admin permissions in the OS that Origin uses. They had a "South African Engineer" fix for it a while back but that broke the last update. If you can find a better way post it up man.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2012)

but why are YOU the one with the problem, and seemingly not many else?


Triptex showed me an interesting thing about lagging perforamnce, and how it might be drivers, for AMD users.

Different system configs, different problems. Me, I haz none, really.


Mind you ,I guess I might be easy to please.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> but why are YOU the one with the problem, and seemingly not many else?
> 
> 
> Triptex showed me an interesting thing about lagging perforamnce, and how it might be drivers, for AMD users.
> ...



There was a ton of people bitching on the EA forums a while back about this. They posted the fix and then broke it with the last update thus brining back the lag. I use NVIDIA and had this issue BEFORE I rebuilt. Now its smooth as butter (knocks on wood).


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 3. Find hidden Origin, BF3 and PB folders.
> 4. Clean out registry (something I can't do effectively but I'm sure you can)



Where are these "hidden" folders? AppData folder? ProgramData?

What files in the registry need to be "cleaned"?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Where are these "hidden" folders? AppData folder? ProgramData?
> 
> What files in the registry need to be "cleaned"?



App data I belive. You would have too look around. As for the registry entries I never messed with it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As for the registry entries I never messed with it.



But is this step necessary for the game to work correctly? I wonder if EA/Dice have a hand in making AMD drivers? The similarities are astonishing!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> But is this step necessary for the game to work correctly? I wonder if EA/Dice have a hand in making AMD drivers? The similarities are astonishing!


 Well when I uninstalled Origin and reinstalled it, the damn app still had the admin settings I applied from the first "fix" as the preferences were never removed from the registry.......yeah so when you unistall Origin it leaves shit all over. My hate for EA/DICE installers runs pretty deep now because of this.


----------



## Bow (Oct 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> This is true. However, with this "mod tools" released I don't know how much more I'm going to get out of this game. On top of the fact that lag seems to be a big issue for me since Armored Kill came out. At least 2142 is working nicely. If you can get past the dated graphics the game is still awesome.



When I get home from work going to blow the dust off mine and reinstall it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You install Windows weekly anyway. I'l ltry something else, thanks. My OS is like over a year old now, seen multiple boards, etc, and works just fine.
> 
> I dunno, trying to release source code for hack tools, in an effort to force DICE to change things...well...yeah. I beleive that is called blackmail, perhaps? Extortion? How many terms can I add here, all of which imply this is kinda illegal?
> 
> Add inteh statement given, and yeah, I'm ignoring this.



I share the same ideas as dave. My OS install is closing in on 3 years old and I don't see much issues except with origin and that is not OS issues. When I launch 2142 from origin it asks me to authenticate it to my EA account... WTF so I enter my information and it says its unavailable. It has done this since I purchased 2142 and I think I got it to work a couple of times by going to the game directory and launching it without origin.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I share the same ideas as dave. My OS install is closing in on 3 years old and I don't see much issues except with origin and that is not OS issues. When I launch 2142 from origin it asks me to authenticate it to my EA account... WTF so I enter my information and it says its unavailable. It has done this since I purchased 2142 and I think I got it to work a couple of times by going to the game directory and launching it without origin.



I never said its the OS. As a matter of fact I made the mistake of thinking I had an OS problem thus the reinstall. It was stupid of me. Its an Origin issue with its admin rights in the OS. Its an Origin issue.....*ITS AN ORIGIN ISSUE, SAVVY?!*


----------



## cdawall (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm still not having any of these issues. Must be the weekly reimage of windows.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

Origin/EA as a downloader/software distro is painfully bad. Having multiple logins for multiple games has gotten the system all messed up. The battlefield PC series, I have an account for each one and it sux. I wished they could atleast merge it with your origin account so you have one log in for ALL games BF related.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Origin/EA as a downloader/software distro is painfully bad. Having multiple logins for multiple games has gotten the system all messed up. The battlefield PC series, I have an account for each one and it sux. I wished they could atleast merge it with your origin account so you have one log in for ALL games BF related.



My post was meant as a joke.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Origin/EA as a downloader/software distro is painfully bad. Having multiple logins for multiple games has gotten the system all messed up. The battlefield PC series, I have an account for each one and it sux. I wished they could atleast merge it with your origin account so you have one log in for ALL games BF related.



I had them merge all of mine to my new account, took a couple of minutes total.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlelog - 5 new Premium Assignments available:



25 kills with a mortar? Asking the impossible arn't they?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

OK after over 2 years of nagging EA finally posted on how to change your BF2/BF2142 password! It sounds so stupid but you must go to POGO.com and log into the account. once in you change the password and it will change in game............ WTH ea ........ WTH


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK after over 2 years of nagging EA finally posted on how to change your BF2/BF2142 password! It sounds so stupid but you must go to POGO.com and log into the account. once in you change the password and it will change in game............ WTH ea ........ WTH



um no. you can do it in origin now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 2, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> 25 kills with a mortar? Asking the impossible arn't they?



Yeah I still have yet to complete that one asking for two. Think gonna try again on AK Rush which I have been playing anyway the last few days. Partly for that 10 MCOM assign and partly for a change of pace.

On that note, kind of surprised the Gunship is allowed in Rush with all the enemies in such a tighter area. Guys are easily getting 100+ kills. One dude even said it felt cheap. Being closer, it _is_ easier to lock on to it and stuff as well as hit in general but still...



brandonwh64 said:


> OK after over 2 years of nagging EA finally posted on how to change your BF2/BF2142 password! It sounds so stupid but you must go to POGO.com and log into the account. once in you change the password and it will change in game............ WTH ea ........ WTH



Wow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> um no. you can do it in origin now.



Umm were?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2012)

Origin Help, Live Chat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Origin Help, Live Chat.



Yea thats a hassle, I have tried three times tonight each time the window randomly closes or the advisor pops in but I cannot type due to the waiting in queue box is still up. 

This is my whole issue! when I start BF2142 I get this and its an endless loop







When I try live help... WTF EA/Origin. as you can see the person is trying to contact me but stupid wait screen is stuck on top.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2012)

That would piss me off.  The only thing that would make feel better would be running over my neighbor's cat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That would piss me off.  The only thing that would make feel better would be running over my neighbor's cat.



HAHAHA, I found the OFFICIAL ea BF2142 1.51 patch and I torrented the original ISO so I will try to bypass origin all together. Sad I have to go to these extremes to play a 10$ game


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2012)

Really brandon?

Click Change Origin ID


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Really brandon?
> 
> Click Change Origin ID
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121001/Capture.png



That is for your origin account goober not your old BF2/BF2142 account.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That is for your origin account goober not your old BF2/BF2142 account.



How is it any different. BF2/BF2142 go through Origin now I thought?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got bored, so made a desktop for my new favorite pistol.







And for those with start bars always showing, one with raised up letters.
http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/10514767/img/Desktops/MP412-Rex-Desktop-Raised.jpg


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been rolling with the Rex since I was playing pistol only servers this spring.  It's pretty hard to beat.  I'd like to find another active pistol/knife server, it was great fun, reminded me of GoldenEye.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I've been rolling with the Rex since I was playing pistol only servers this spring.  It's pretty hard to beat.  I'd like to find another active pistol/knife server, it was great fun, reminded me of GoldenEye.



I loved it in BC2, but it always felt a bit off in BF3, the Revolver just seemed so much better. This last patch though, just made the thing amazing. Quickly rose to my top pistol, and compared to any other of my top pistols, I am over 10% more accurate with it, the things a beast.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How is it any different. BF2/BF2142 go through Origin now I thought?



NO ONLY BC2 and BF3


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That would piss me off.  The only thing that would make feel better would be running over my neighbor's cat.



Well I have a softer spot for cats now that we ended up with one who's a really cool little dude but I support this statement for all the birds, rodents, reptiles and insects that would be spared as a result. Keep them inside, morans.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> NO ONLY BC2 and BF3



Yep ! I can't even get BF2 to work on Windows 7. 
It works on Vista, but not 7. At least not on my Laptop.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep ! I can't even get BF2 to work on Windows 7.
> It works on Vista, but not 7. At least not on my Laptop.



I can get it to work but widescreen sucks on BF2. They did something good to BF2142 to make the widescreen look right. On BF2 widescreen looks stretched badly.

I am going to take a picture of my BF2 manual and see if they will add it to my account.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got my second weapon review up, I'm not sure if it's too loud, can someone else let me know?


----------



## caleb (Oct 2, 2012)

RussianBadger does nice reviews
I don't think I like broccoli. - YouTube

Ill check your fancy accent when I get home from work


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I warn you, I am not nearly exciting as that guy, I'm what you call a basement dweller, or an introvert if you must. But I do bring teh facts.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> On BF2 widescreen looks stretched badly.



Really? Then they must have "fixed that" in Forgotten Hope 2 mod.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I warn you, I am not nearly exciting as that guy, I'm what you call a basement dweller, or an introvert if you must. But I do bring teh facts.



That's what I find most useful about your reviews, the blend of game play and gun statistics that lead to a better understanding of why the weapons behave as they do.  Most reviews are based on "I like the way it feels" or "I can really shred with this gun" or "It seems fast/slow to kill with."  Very nice job.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got my second weapon review up, I'm not sure if it's too loud, can someone else let me know?



You sound like a Minnesota Ben Stein.

Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........

You need more POP in them reviews man! I fell asleep.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You sound like a Minnesota Ben Stein.
> 
> Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........
> 
> You need more POP in them reviews man! I fell asleep.



You really love judging waht people sound like huh?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You really love judging waht people sound like huh?



Pass it to the left Phenom.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's what I find most useful about your reviews, the blend of game play and gun statistics that lead to a better understanding of why the weapons behave as they do.  Most reviews are based on "I like the way it feels" or "I can really shred with this gun" or "It seems fast/slow to kill with."  Very nice job.



Thanks for the compliments, it's part of the reason I wanted to start doing reviews. Talk about the actual characteristics of the weapon, something that most just seem to breeze by.



TheMailMan78 said:


> You sound like a Minnesota Ben Stein.
> 
> Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........Bullets..........
> 
> You need more POP in them reviews man! I fell asleep.



 you hit the nail on the head. Though this time around, I think I did a much better job commentating than my first video. Thats all a work in progress. I was always worried that not being crazy like some of these guys I watch do a 20 min commentary of straight talking on some of their gameplay (could never do that, they ramble about so much random shit). But watching LevelCaps reviews gave me some inspiration, he doesn't got the most exciting commentary and people like what he's doing, so I figured, why not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thanks for the compliments, it's part of the reason I wanted to start doing reviews. Talk about the actual characteristics of the weapon, something that most just seem to breeze by.
> 
> 
> 
> you hit the nail on the head. Though this time around, I think I did a much better job commentating than my first video. Thats all a work in progress. I was always worried that not being crazy like some of these guys I watch do a 20 min commentary of straight talking on some of their gameplay (could never do that, they ramble about so much random shit). But watching LevelCaps reviews gave me some inspiration, he doesn't got the most exciting commentary and people like what he's doing, so I figured, why not.



No the review itself is great. Would like to know how you are measuring distance, and how you are judging the drop off. Other then that its great.........just boring as fuck. A wise crack once in a while would do wonders IMO. But that's just my personality. I like funny and informative. You got the latter. 

Its much better then most reviews. I just like some lulz tossed in. Maybe stab Ugfy or something with a nice teabag........that always makes me feel better.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think I did a much better job commentating than my first video.


Take media training, does some wonders. Just don't end up like that that guy that does video hardware reviews...uh...whatever his name is...


I stil lthink the G3A3 is a slow-loader, BTW. I do have 22+ hours of using it  Never tried leaving bullets in though, since when it matters, is usually when I empty a full clip at two or three from close range...then it feels like the PKP almost. Nor really, but it seem liek an eternity comapred to say, the M416.

Honestly, I just pick a gun and use it until I top 1000 kills with it. Lately I have been using the assignment weapons, working through the assignments slowly...

but you know, it's like the assignment that needs claymores...man, I never remember to put out the claymores.


The last four rounds I have played, I ahve been #1 for score in three, and second on one. I could probably do a lot better if I udnerstood exactly how the weapons worked, which were most optimal for what situation, but that's going far to technical for me to enjoy playing the game. I'm not competitively focused in any way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the review itself is great. Would like to know how you are measuring distance however. Other then that its great.........just boring as fuck. A wise crack once in a while would do wonders IMO. But that's just my personality. I like funny and informative. You got the latter.
> 
> Its much better then most reviews. I just like some lulz tossed in. Maybe stab Ugfy or something with a nice teabag........that always makes me feel better.



Like halfway through the video you should show your penis.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Like halfway through the video you should show your penis.



Perfect. lol



cadaveca said:


> Take media training, does some wonders. Just don't end up like that that guy that does video hardware reviews...uh...whatever his name is...
> 
> 
> I stil lthink the G3A3 is a slow-loader, BTW. I do have 22+ hours of using it  Never tried leaving bullets in though, since when it matters, is usually when I empty a full clip at two or three from close range...then it feels like the PKP almost. Nor really, but it seem liek an eternity comapred to say, the M416.
> ...



Ill tell you its taken me YEARS to not judge the weapons on their real world merits in video games. Not even ARMA is close. You can ask Alex or Brandon about this too. Those guys or I pick up a .308 and hit someone 6 times 100yrds out and sit back and think "WTF did I just shoot?" The drop off and speed are WAY off then the real weapons. 1911 is nothing like the real world one. Its not that its a bad thing mind you. Its a game. Just tough for a gun nut to grasp sometimes.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 2, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You really love judging waht people sound like huh?


That is why he is the Troll Master ! You know that by now. If it ain't that it is 
because you watch football or have different opinions on politics or on and on 
and on  He wouldn't be Mailman if he wasn't fucking with someone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill tell you its taken me YEARS to not judge the weapons on their real world merits in video games. Not even ARMA is close. You can ask Alex or Brandon about this too. Those guys or I pick up a .308 and hit someone 6 times 100yrds out and sit back and think "WTF did I just shoot?" The drop off and speed are WAY off then the real weapons. 1911 is nothing like the real world one. Its not that its a bad thing mind you. Its a game. Just tough for a gun nut to grasp sometimes.



I shoot penises. In BF3 mind you


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I shoot penises. In BF3 mind you



You see what you have done Dave?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the review itself is great. Would like to know how you are measuring distance, and how you are judging the drop off. Other then that its great.........just boring as fuck. A wise crack once in a while would do wonders IMO. But that's just my personality. I like funny and informative. You got the latter.
> 
> Its much better then most reviews. I just like some lulz tossed in. Maybe stab Ugfy or something with a nice teabag........that always makes me feel better.



Distance, since I mostly use Red Dot is just off memory. Like that 1st guy in the clip behind the cement bricks on Noshar, is about 15m out. At the ranges I usually shoot, not too much drop, leading though I usually find once I pick up the weapon. Since every damn weapon has different bullet speeds, it's just something I figure out each time I use a new one. And yeah, I knew it would be dry going in, but we'll see if it gets a bit better. I'm trying to find a good way of commentating. Right now I cut the clips, write the script, record the script, add it in, then finalize clips to fit audio. Would be nice to commentate a bit on things actually happening in game now and then, but hard to line up the audio doing that.



cadaveca said:


> Take media training, does some wonders. Just don't end up like that that guy that does video hardware reviews...uh...whatever his name is...
> 
> I stil lthink the G3A3 is a slow-loader, BTW. I do have 22+ hours of using it  Never tried leaving bullets in though, since when it matters, is usually when I empty a full clip at two or three from close range...then it feels like the PKP almost. Nor really, but it seem liek an eternity comapred to say, the M416.
> 
> ...



If the channel really takes off, I might have to really consider it. We'll see where it all goes though, for now this is just for shits and giggles.

And yeah, with an empty clip, the G3 is slow as a snail, it's the exact same as the L86, if they both have an empty clip, so you were dead on there. I just reload constantly after I kill people, habit, and with the G3 I rarely end up emptying clips to kill people, so the reload for me is usually very short.

And trust me, I know about Assignment pain. I just got Only for the Dedicated, had to do all that crap, 25 Vehicle C4's was a pain for me, and the Recon kills. I kinda wish I hadn't do the Recon and a few others, I've seen people looking for video guides to them, so I might go back and do those anyways.

Also one thing that makes weapon research easy, is Better Battlelog. It's how I started noticing statistics, now that I'm doing reviews I'm going to symthic and looking up a lot more info beyond that even. But bblog shows all the recoil characteristics and everything right on each weapons page in Battleog, so you never have to go anywhere else. It helped me decide to use the M416 before the patch rather than the A3, simply because I was sitting looking at them and thinking, why is the 416 slow rof, more vertical recoil, but otherwise no different, worse gun in all aspects. Then I seen it's much lower 1st shot recoil, realized it would be much better at range, I used it and loved it.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You really love judging waht people sound like huh?



Well, not everyone can sound like George Takei after a sleepover at RuPaul's house.  Course laid in, Captain.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 2, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You really love judging waht people sound like huh?



Hah! Really? Figures.  

Well, I now may as well mention another reason I don't like using voice chat (and never did before cuz it's kinda stupid and I'm probably overreacting even)...I hate the way my voice sounds "on tape" or in any form except actually in person. Always have, even as a kid.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

[YT]Y9vXCS_Ot-A#t=18s[/YT]


----------



## Bow (Oct 3, 2012)

Whats the deal with clays sinking into the floor in some parts of Metro???


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121002/Untitled.png
> [YT]Y9vXCS_Ot-A#t=18s[/YT]



You're setting yourself up


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> You're setting yourself up



What....for Dave to call him a lonely penis?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What....for Dave to call him a lonely penis?



Watch the video !


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Watch the video !



oh god damn it, I didn't watch the full thing before I posted it.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> oh god damn it, I didn't watch the full thing before I posted it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> oh god damn it, I didn't watch the full thing before I posted it.



I was in the TS for about 35 minutes last night before erocker joined then I had to keep nagging death to join since he was in game and would ONLY talk on there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was in the TS for about 35 minutes last night before erocker joined then I had to keep nagging death to join since he was in game and would ONLY talk on there.



I think you have the wrong thread? You are looking for the Gay-Z thread man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think you have the wrong thread? You are looking for the Gay-Z thread man.



I am going off his post about being lonely in the TS MM. Soft serve lover


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am going off his post about being lonely in the TS MM. Soft serve lover



Together we embrace.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Together we embrace.



So how was your night of BF3?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So how was your night of BF3?



Played a 1500 ticket server and went blind.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Together we embrace.



love me down and call me judy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 3, 2012)

As I assume this is due to the mordorhq tools I'm not going to use it for obvious reasons...but it sure is pretty.






*BF3 Mod - "Natural Colors"*
(download link(s) comments if you are so inclined)


P.S. Why do I get the distinct feeling that "soft serve" refers to something that came out of Brandon's ass last week? Never mind, I'll stay blissfully ignorant.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As I assume this is due to the mordorhq tools I'm not going to use it for obvious reasons...but it sure is pretty.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JSAiY.jpg
> 
> ...



I've been meaning to try it out, but I'm worried that EA will start banning people for using that, like the ingame server browser


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah. I'd love to check it out too. But won't...at least as it stands right now.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As I assume this is due to the mordorhq tools I'm not going to use it for obvious reasons...but it sure is pretty.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JSAiY.jpg
> 
> ...



Man I like the look of that. Where do you get the mod and is any one running it ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As I assume this is due to the mordorhq tools I'm not going to use it for obvious reasons...but it sure is pretty.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JSAiY.jpg
> 
> ...



God when I first saw that I thought it was Far Cry 3 haha!

Man does that look good, no more blue! I don't get why DICE was so inclined to use so much blue filter.

I read somewhere that people are using this Natural Colors thing and have not had problems. Im tempted to try it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like Willy Wonka BF3. I don't like it.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> God when I first saw that I thought it was Far Cry 3 haha!
> I read somewhere that people are using this Natural Colors thing and have not had problems. Im tempted to try it.



Exactly what I thought ! If you figure out where to get it let me know.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Looks like Willy Wonka BF3. I don't like it.



Good that means the rest of the world will love it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Exactly what I thought ! If you figure out where to get it let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Good that means the rest of the world will love it



Yeah they love CoD so I guess you are right. They should just call this the Call of Duty color mod.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah they love CoD so I guess you are right. They should just call this the Call of Duty color mod.



Why don't you break out your crayons and show us how it's done, then, HMMM?!?

Oh, that's right, you're colour-blind. STFU. 


Missed ya last night...but played Walking Dead with my son...I'll be on tonight.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

I like it! Wished they would atleast come out say we can or cannot use it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As I assume this is due to the mordorhq tools I'm not going to use it for obvious reasons...but it sure is pretty.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JSAiY.jpg
> 
> ...



One thing that you need to remember though. That looks bright as hell, and BF3 already has the blinding sun problem, I wonder if that makes it even worse?

I been using the FXAA tweak for a few months and made a setup to cut down on Blue as much as I could with it's limited settings, it's not nearly as blue free as that, but I think it's a pretty big difference. I went to the same spot to get some screens just for comparison sake.

Before FXAA






After FXAA





I think that ones a bit too saturated, I think a middle ground between where I'm at with FXAA and that would make me pretty happy though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

How the colors are now is more realistic looking honestly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How the colors are now is more realistic looking honestly.



I have to disagree, I never seen blueish sand when I was deployed to iraq.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have to disagree, I never seen blueish sand when I was deployed to iraq.



I don't see the blue at all . Im talking values not tones. The contrast is more accurate the way it is now. All these things are doing is bumping up the contrast and saturation making them look cartoonish.

Blue I won't argue but any location on the planet has an ecological tone to it. For example in the Everglades everything has a tan feeling to it. It has to do with how the light is reflected off of the dominant surfaces in that area. It also depends on the time of day. Could be warm light or cool. That also changes the tone. However no place on Earth except in man made light has high contrast values with no dominant tone.

Thats your lesson in art for today. Enjoy. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have noticed the same thing as others have mention that the game has a blue hue to it and it gets kinda old after a while. Some colors seem dull due to this hue and a brighter pack would help out much better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have noticed the same thing as others have mention that the game has a blue hue to it and it gets kinda old after a while. Some colors seem dull due to this hue and a brighter pack would help out much better.



If it was tan or red you would feel the same way. I believe they chose blue as it tends to be a cool neutral color. They use it a lot in movies. Look at any Micheal Mann movie. He loves that crap. 

Video games haven't been able to do true eco tones yet. They always look like a cartoon. BF3 is trying to look like a movie. If they didn't do that it would look cartoonish as hell or to drab. Remember BF2? Karkland looked like mud and everyone bitched. However that's was a great attempt at eco tones. The engine just failed at the lighting at that time.

Remove that blue and leave the colors "raw" and you might as well play Call of Duty.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> you might as well play Call of Duty.



Yeah, because BF3 is all about the art. 


Troll DENIED!


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't see the blue at all . Im talking values not tones.



A color blind artist? Now I've heard of everything. Joking aside, the "blue" is quite prominent in maps such as Metro. Check out Youtube for comparisons.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, because BF3 is all about the art.
> 
> 
> Troll DENIED!



Yeah a good part of it is. Dunno how many times I have heard guys not play BF3 for a while, start it up and say "Damn I forgot how good this game looks". Yourself included.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah a good part of it is. Dunno how many times I have heard guys not play BF3 for a while, start it up and say "Damn I forgot how good this game looks". Yourself included.



how good the GFX is and the hue are two different arguments. It could have fuller colors and STILL be good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> how good the GFX is and the hue are two different arguments. It could have fuller colors and STILL be good.



Um color plays a MASSIVE part in the graphics.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um color plays a MASSIVE part in the graphics.



Yes it does but it does not change the fact that the blue hue is largely noticable and would look cleaner with a brighter color set.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah a good part of it is. Dunno how many times I have heard guys not play BF3 for a while, start it up and say "Damn I forgot how good this game looks". Yourself included.



Actually, no, I never stopped playing, except for a couple of days post-surgery.


I simply noticed additions made in patches. Additions noone else noticed. And yes, it's pretty.


What WAR game want to be known as "the pretty one"??


Comparing it to COD makes it a troll, so suck it up.



brandonwh64 said:


> Yes it does but it does not change the fact that the blue hue is largely noticable and would look cleaner with a brighter color set.




DICE has already adjusted the blue filter once. As mailman kinda says, it IS there intentionally. Whether you like it or not is not a question here, at least for me..they do add a blue filter, and I'd personally prefer it gone.

I'd actualyl prefer that a TONNE of the artwork changes. But I can wait for BF4 for that.

I'm near 500 hours of BF3...that might be the point I quit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> DICE has already adjusted the blue filter once. As mailman kinda says, it IS there intentionally.



Its like putting on sunglasses and thinking that this is your real eye vision..


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its like putting on sunglasses and thinking that this is your real eye vision..



Sure, but they added it for film effect, as mailman said.

I'm not saying it's right...just that it IS. DICE has said so. 

Mailman, like a movie, is trying to add in truth with BS, so maybe the bS will be bought, however. 


The grasshopper has yet to surpass the master.  Mailman has now to learn subtlety.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes it does but it does not change the fact that the blue hue is largely noticable and would look cleaner with a brighter color set.



I'm not arguing there is a blue hue. What I am saying is without a dominate hue (blue or not)it looks a lot less realistic and Call of Dutyish. I even gave you an example of a director that uses the same technique in movies and no one bitches. Without that hue it will look cartoonish as hell.



cadaveca said:


> Actually, no, I never stopped playing, except for a couple of days post-surgery.
> 
> 
> I simply noticed additions made in patches. Additions noone else noticed. And yes, it's pretty.
> ...



If I were doing the art direction I would have went with a tan or redish tone. However they did in BF2 and people bitched. Blue as you know is a neutral.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not arguing there is a blue hue. What I am saying is without a dominate hue (blue or not)it looks a lot less realistic and Call of Dutyish. I even gave you an example of a director that uses the same technique in movies and no one bitches. Without that hue it will look cartoonish as hell.



MM were do you keep getting "Call of Dutyish"? Even if you put both games in the same color set, BF3 would still win GFX wise 9/10


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> MM were do you keep getting "Call of Dutyish"? Even if you put both games in the same color set, BF3 would still win GFX wise 9/10



The colors man. The colors. Not the detail or lighting effects.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um color plays a MASSIVE part in the graphics.



In *any* "graphics". You're seriously color blind?

DICE tried to claim the hue made the game "stand out" and be different. Kind of along the lines of like MMs argument re the art direction choice. I guess that's all fine and good...just not so sure if I like it overall. Metro is definitely the "bluest". The Alpha did not have it as some may remember.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> In *any* "graphics". You're seriously color blind?



Yes. I use the Pantone matching system for everything. Whats funny is I not only do art but also color separations for textile printing  However my degree is in illustration and marketing. When I talking about this BF3 thing I ain't trolling. I'm marketing truth.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting. Well color is hairy; you need the Pantones anyway.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm marketing truth.



Marketing usually involves falsehood. Try again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Marketing usually involves falsehood. Try again.



Bad marketing does. Who said I'm bad at marketing?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bad marketing does. Who said I'm bad at marketing?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


>



I would explain more but I don't wanna derail the thread. 

Anyway the blue hue is here to stay. What I wonder about is no one ever bitches about the keyhole lens effect in BF3 or BC2. Thats not realistic either but no one seems to mind.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I'd say marketing accentuates and embellishes (and perhaps even exaggerates) the positive but idk know about outright "falsehoods". Yeah that would be "bad marketing" cause at best the product will fail and at worst you will get sued.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What I wonder about is no one ever bitches about the keyhole lens effect in BF3 or BC2. Thats not realistic either but no one seems to mind.



FOV is adjustable.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe I'm the only one, but BFBC2 had Great color as far as I'm concerned except the Vietnam and desert maps.
I still play it off and on and enjoy the Graphic's and colors.

Does anyone know where to get this MOD ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> FOV is adjustable.



Its not the FOV I'm talking about. Im talking about the shadowed corners.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

Its more like tunnel vision. I may get on tonight but still have not decided.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hold crap I found a video of Dave getting shot in BF3!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hold crap I found a video of Dave getting shot in BF3!



I just lost 1 minute and 8 seconds of my life I will never get back.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If it was tan or red you would feel the same way. I believe they chose blue as it tends to be a cool neutral color. They use it a lot in movies. Look at any Micheal Mann movie. He loves that crap.
> 
> Video games haven't been able to do true eco tones yet. They always look like a cartoon. BF3 is trying to look like a movie. If they didn't do that it would look cartoonish as hell or to drab. Remember BF2? Karkland looked like mud and everyone bitched. However that's was a great attempt at eco tones. The engine just failed at the lighting at that time.
> 
> Remove that blue and leave the colors "raw" and you might as well play Call of Duty.



Too much of anything is bad, that goes beyond color. But example of red hue in a game is Fallout NV, and many people complained about that and changed that as well. It's not that anyone here is saying the blue is worse than other colors, they are just saying it's too much blue.

But yeah, BF3 did go with blues for a more cinematic feel. 

I don't agree with the COD comment though, COD is the Michael Bay film of games, they also go with a blue tint. I think most would just like the ability to turn on or off tint, that way those that don't mind it can keep it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 4, 2012)

Guys the BF3 forums are ablaze from this tweaker http://symthic.com/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=3104&pageNo=1 ,We finally get MD5 tool checker from DICE/EvenBalance.Reason is they can change weapons damage to 1000% one shot kills remove sun glare remove suppression ect ect.....And you guys wonder why I have not played this HAxers game in 3 weeks.Has nothing to do with the game being bad,Just  I hate losers that cheat and make this crap.It also makes me laugh when AK came out we all thought the game was bugged when it took 6 rpgs to kill a tank, Also in tank destroyers would take 4-5 hits yet when a tank shot us ounce we were dead mmmmmm Not DICE at all guys.It is called Bf3 Tweaker And Know these idiots are claiming it was Mod reasons to make the game balanced......Bull ........

PS

this is also why you would spawn dead they could remove spawn protection too.Which has been around since Close Quarters.


NOTICE Attention! Battlelog will be down for maintenance 08:00 - 09:30 UTC Thursday October 4th.
 gee would n`t be for the MD5 checker now would it.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2012)

"hackers" and those that cheat are a hard part of any online game.


That said, the past few days I've had some of my best games ever, taking the top spot on the server nearly 9/10 times.



Now, I don't really think I'm that good at this game, at all. The one advantage I have is a good set of guys to paly with, who communicate effectively, and work great together as a team.



How can hacking be such an issue, yet I can still do well, so often? Like, don't get me wrong, the game is far from perfect in my books, and yeah, outright hacking by players, yeah, I'm pretty sure I see that every day, but I just don't care.


The game can be really weird. Like I'd say 8-out-of-10 times Erocker tries to play with us, he gets swapped to the other team.

Like really? 8 out of 10 times?


Anyway, I dunno how I feel about all that stuff, really. I really like playing it, and all the problems that most complain about, don't really bother me that much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2012)

^^^^^

OOAAAHHHH I stab dave in the back plenty time!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2012)

With your fleshy sword of side pork.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> With your fleshy sword of side pork.



Are you gonna be waving your pork sword around Battlelog tonight ? I have a 3 day weekend and I want to get some BF3 before the playoffs start Saturday.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2012)

Playoffs for what?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Playoffs for what?


SF Giant's ! Been a fan since 66. I seen May's, McCovey, 
Gaylord Perry, Juan Marashal all of those Hall of Famers play.



This MF is dead. Fish and Game don't even mess around. This is in my Neighborhood.
http://www.idahostatesman.com/2012/10/04/2298294/bicyclist-reports-seeing-cougar.html


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121005/bf3_2012_10_04_21_22_27_602.jpg



My little gnome. Thanks for finding it for me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2012)

FYI it's gnome; strange word and not one you often see...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> FYI it's gnome; strange word and not one you often see...



Yep soft serve G in that one.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> FYI it's gnome; strange word and not one you often see...



except when referring to Linux Environments ^_^


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> FYI it's gnome; strange word and not one you often see...


We have a Nome in our family. That is my oldest 
grand daughters nick name. Short for Naomi. No G


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, next review is up. Not being happy with the Mr. Roboto monotone voice I changed up how I write and read the info. Think this flows a lot better, reading a hard script for the entire review was causing it to really stand out. My voice is always a bit that way, not much I can do about that, but this change should help it as much as possible. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, next review is up. Not being happy with the Mr. Roboto monotone voice I changed up how I write and read the info. Think this flows a lot better, reading a hard script for the entire review was causing it to really stand out. My voice is always a bit that way, not much I can do about that, but this change should help it as much as possible. Let me know what you guys think!



Pretty Long, but you covered everything.


----------



## Bow (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Pretty Long, but you covered everything.



Yeah the new method I tried I just made cliff notes, then I just pieced them together, rather than reading through a perfect script. Seems like it flowed a lot better, just ended up being a bit longer, but I had some really good footage to go with it, and it almost ended out timing perfectly for that, so worked out well.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 6, 2012)

well ran into OrHan  he sucked balls managed to knife me only 2 times but i gunned him down 7-10 times so i call that a fair exchange.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...!/bf3/battlereport/show/45667016/1/335435596/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah all of a sudden the other day on Noshar TDM he parachutes down off the crane and knifes me. Was pretty disappointed he had been up there just waiting. I face knifed him 2 more times after that then he finally left. Was TDM, and was pretty hectic so he must have been frustrated, too hard to knife much.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 6, 2012)

yea my round was small at one point i c4 covered the doors on that small building opposite the crane near the water   

He comes running in looks at me runs away as he goes out the door i blow it up killing his ass on the spot  C4 trumps knife,  Brandon can atest to that cause i did the same thing to him on Siene crossing knife to knife neither of us could get the kill, so i tossed out C4 blew us both up lol


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 6, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well ran into OrHan  he sucked balls managed to knife me only 2 times but i gunned him down 7-10 times so i call that a fair exchange.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...!/bf3/battlereport/show/45667016/1/335435596/


NOOB RAGER

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/Master_OrHan/dogtags


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2012)

T3kl0rd said:


> NOOB RAGER
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/Master_OrHan/dogtags



No response for me?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2012)

its okay or han your fun to shoot bullets at with your bunny hopping from place to place it makes for good target practice.

You can take all the tags you want or han i still out killed and out scored you and thats all that really matters 

and from what i can tell you still haven't knifed Dave or Reayth yet lulz yet Reayth has your tags twice and Dave got you once lmao but its okay carry on your 1 man crusade against TPU its okay really 

also when it comes to knifing , Reayth still has you beat, in Knife kills to Dog Tag ratio hes ranked 798 in the WORLD, total Dog tags collected hes far higher on the list so in retrospect your not that impressive with a knife.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No response for me?





crazyeyesreaper said:


> its okay or han your fun to shoot bullets at with your bunny hopping from place to place it makes for good target practice.
> 
> You can take all the tags you want or han i still out killed and out scored you and thats all that really matters


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 7, 2012)

I am just plain tired of the word noob. It just shows the person saying it has no ability to make truly witty remarks, so they fall back on calling someone with years of experience a noob. Its not derogatory, its just sad that is all you could come up with the insult a person.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am just plain tired of the word noob. It just shows the person saying it has no ability to make truly witty remarks, so they fall back on calling someone with years of experience a noob. Its not derogatory, its just sad that is all you could come up with the insult a person.



Woah there. I don't think he understands those big words. He's only 12.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah the new method I tried I just made cliff notes, then I just pieced them together, rather than reading through a perfect script. Seems like it flowed a lot better, just ended up being a bit longer, but I had some really good footage to go with it, and it almost ended out timing perfectly for that, so worked out well.



Yeah you do. You are a frickin beast at this game. Funny took you awhile to get into it. I think you were mourning the end of BFBC2 



TheLaughingMan said:


> I am just plain tired of the word noob. It just shows the person saying it has no ability to make truly witty remarks, so they fall back on calling someone with years of experience a noob. Its not derogatory, its just sad that is all you could come up with the insult a person.



I've been tired of it for a few years now. Having been called one a thousand times when I have been gaming since way before these little fuckers parents had pubic hair. 
Just because you suck like me doesn't mean you are a newb People like me have helped make gaming so big now for the little fuckers. Kind of like labeling every one 
a Liberal just because they don't agree with your politic's or views. Yeah MM I'm trolling you Cleatus


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am just plain tired of the word noob. It just shows the person saying it has no ability to make truly witty remarks, so they fall back on calling someone with years of experience a noob. Its not derogatory, its just sad that is all you could come up with the insult a person.



I would like to add "faggot" to this list.



T3kl0rd said:


>



Pfft. Well look who it is. Though if you have one somewhat redeeming quality it's that at least your trolling is never "verbal" as well. In fact, you never say much ever as you just showed again.

By the way, that one time you killed me in Tribes was pure luck (seeing as how I had little health left from other enemies and nitroning halfway across the map).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2012)

had a few more great rounds with / against Dave
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/45679237/1/335435596/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/45679796/1/335435596/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/45680412/1/335435596/


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2012)

Seven years of bad luck or "Why we can't have nice stuff."


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 7, 2012)

Rly


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 7, 2012)

T3kl0rd said:


> Rly



awh, you have expanded your vocabulary from "noob rager" to rly. Congrats


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2012)

What the hell does that mean?

EDIT:  Never mind, I looked it up in the Urban Dictionary.  This is what it says, no joke:



> A way mentally slow people spell the word "really." It appears only people with an IQ lower than the average human's temperature uses this "abbreviation."


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What the hell does that mean?
> 
> EDIT:  Never mind, I looked it up in the Urban Dictionary.  This is what it says, no joke:



I think hes a little mad that you guys broke his gnome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah you do. You are a frickin beast at this game. Funny took you awhile to get into it. I think you were mourning the end of BFBC2



Thanks for the compliments. And I was mourning it. I still enjoyed it more, I liked the maps overall better, and I miss the old Medic class, though in the end I almost always played Engineer. Also miss dropping buildings with campers in them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey that's enough. The mods will get pissed. Again.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I think hes a little mad that you guys broke his gnome.



That's *MY* Gnome!!!!



BASTIDS!!!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't see why mods would get pissed over doing their job. Here, I'll do mine:



T3kl0rd said:


>





T3kl0rd said:


> Rly





T3kl0rd said:


>



These kinds of posts aren't acceptable because:



Forum Guidelines][i]Posting in a thread[/i]
[list]
[*]Be polite said:


> oh look. it's "Master I Can't complete the phrase cause it's NSFW". Did you finally come out of your little room at the bottom of your mother's garage? I still have that footage from my most memorable battle against you knifing me. What is it with 12 year olds and knifes. What a knave.  Play this at half volume youtube made the audio loud.



Name calling is also against the guidelines. While I understand the urge to respond to juvenile posts it isn't necessary or needed on this forum. I have asked you not to do this as well in the past and there will be repercussions if it happens again.

So, to sum things up. If someone makes posts like those I have quoted above or any other posts that goes against the posting guidelines, report it as contributing to the problem helps nobody.

Thanks


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's *MY* Gnome!!!!
> BASTIDS!!!!



I was just as appalled as you.  What!?!! You %@#$&@ broke it?  Why would you #$%@* break it?  What the *@%#$?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I was just as appalled as you.  What!?!! You %@#$&@ broke it?  Why would you #$%@* break it?  What the *@%#$?



And then he wonders why I say what I do....:shadedshu




It'd be funny if it was broken once, it never spawned on that server ever again, and became a thing of legend...Mailman would hunt every one down, just to be called the Gnome killer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 7, 2012)

They said if you stabbed the gnome it would make a funny sound........it didn't.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They said if you stabbed the gnome it would make a funny sound........it didn't.



You'll make a funny sound when I stab you too....



:shadedshu





Getting near the 500 hour mark in-game for me...it inches closer and closer...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They said if you stabbed the gnome it would make a funny sound........it didn't.





cadaveca said:


> You'll make a funny sound when I stab you too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b0unc3r82pl (Oct 9, 2012)

*New feature...*

As always something have to go wrong...

MD5Tool Mismatch: Update\Patch\Data\cas_50.cas (len=2048)

Hope they will repair it fast :/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

b0unc3r82pl said:


> As always something have to go wrong...
> 
> MD5Tool Mismatch: Update\Patch\Data\cas_50.cas (len=2048)
> 
> Hope they will repair it fast :/



redownload it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Announcing our 10 ”Pitch your map concept” winners



> Hi Battlefield fans!
> 
> I’m Niklas Fegraeus, one of the Lead Designers here at DICE, working on the Battlefield series. I was asked to be the judge and jury for the Premium exclusive “Pitch your map concept” competition where you guys got to submit your very own ideas for a Battlefield map! I immediately accepted and have since had the pleasure to look through hundreds of amazing designs from all of you Premium members out there.
> 
> ...



You can view all the entries at the link up top.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2012)

yea to bad looks like a shitty CoD inspired map is likely to win.... i was hoping for Applachia but looks like Carrier may take it since its gaining more and more votes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the lava island one.


----------



## Soup (Oct 10, 2012)

Chulyshman Dam (22%, 3,022 Votes) My vote!
The Carrier (20%, 2,821 Votes)
Appalachia (18%, 2,470 Votes)
Devil's Island (12%, 1,606 Votes)
Operation Storm (9%, 1,240 Votes)
Deep Blue (8%, 1,153 Votes)
Operation Fast Break (6%, 871 Votes)
Crusader Castle (2%, 311 Votes)
Bering Strait (2%, 242 Votes)
Heavy Desert (1%, 127 Votes)


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2012)

No new weapons for Aftermath and End Game. EA just pulled them... after taking your money. Hahahahahaaa!

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/elect...om-battlefield-3s-aftermath-and-end-game-dlc/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> No new weapons for Aftermath and End Game. EA just pulled them... after taking your money. Hahahahahaaa!
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/elect...om-battlefield-3s-aftermath-and-end-game-dlc/



U Mad Bra?


----------



## D007 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> U Mad Bra?



People still say that?
I was under the impression it got old a year or so ago..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> No new weapons for Aftermath and End Game. EA just pulled them... after taking your money. Hahahahahaaa!
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/elect...om-battlefield-3s-aftermath-and-end-game-dlc/



Hearing that disappoints me some. But since I've started doing weapon reviews. I just realize there's already too many weapons to make each have it's own niche. So some just end being in the back of the pack worse than some other guns at everything. Adding more weapons will just make it worse, so in that respect, I don't see it as a bad thing.

Seems the guy writing the article thinks the same as well, just don't need more weapons. But I agree, don't promise shit then go back on it. That will never make people happy. If they had just said "these dlc's won't be getting weapons as balancing all of them to make them good at something as is, is enough of a job". I think people would get it.



D007 said:


> People still say that?
> I was under the impression it got old a year or so ago..



Only a year ago?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2012)

D007 said:


> People still say that?
> I was under the impression it got old a year or so ago..



U mad too Bra?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> No new weapons for Aftermath and End Game. EA just pulled them... after taking your money. Hahahahahaaa!
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/elect...om-battlefield-3s-aftermath-and-end-game-dlc/



This is just sad..... I am very glad I did not have to pay for premium.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> U Mad Bra?



I am.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2012)

meh who cares EA doesnt nor do I they are laughing all the way to the bank with the premium sales and now they dont have to pay the artists to make the weapons or sound crew to get audio needed etc. Win win EA got the money dev team has less work to do lulz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2012)

Eva body mad. I ain't

However I bet someone sues.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Eva body mad. I ain't



To be fair, you don't really use a whole lot of guns, so you shouldn't be.



TheMailMan78 said:


> However I bet someone sues.



They should.  If I can get a free Obamaphone, then I should get a couple of lousy virtual guns for my money.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> To be fair, you don't really use a whole lot of guns, so you shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> They should.  If I can get a free Obamaphone, then I should get a couple of lousy virtual guns for my money.



There will be backlash. DICE will end up doing something. I bet the EA forums explode with BS about how someones civil rights were violated and they deserve 40 acers and a mule.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 10, 2012)

You advertized, you gotta come through on it, that's a fact. I'm sure they passed it by the legal team first, or someone is simply talking shit about stuff they shouldn't be...


But, I don't care, really. I got other stuff to do.


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There will be backlash. DICE will end up doing something. I bet the EA forums explode with BS about how someones civil rights were violated and they deserve 40 acers and a mule.



EA/Dice need to make a really bad console that plays one game and sell it for a lot of money to just you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2012)

I actually only care that something that was essentially promised is now just being scrapped like this. On principle...overall this is not a huge deal though. There are a shitload of weapons already.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I actually only care that something that was essentially promised is now just being scrapped like this. On principle...overall this is not a huge deal though. There are a shitload of weapons already.



Exactly, Just makes you wonder how long the actual system that runs the game will be supported by EA. BFBC2 still seems to run pretty well though, and MOH.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> EA/Dice need to make a really bad console that plays one game and sell it for a lot of money to just you.



Ill have you know I have a really nice and stable console.........that plays one game sir.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill have you know I have a really nice and stable console.........that plays one game sir.



You hardly even play THAT game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You hardly even play THAT game.



I play when I can. Working and health have been in the way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I play when I can. Working and health have been in the way.



You need to fap more and play BF3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You need to fap more and play BF3



Man I wish it were that simple.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I wish it were that simple.



Don't we all


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 11, 2012)

How far is your land? I am under the impression you don't make it out there very often; maybe you should go more for fresh air and exercise. Clear some brush, hike around, hunt crocs, whatever.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2012)

I get a break from Baseball tonight so I'm hoping people are planning on playing BF3 tonight. 
Been giving the liver a break the last couple weeks so I'm making up for that tonight
I'll probably be getting on around 8/9 Alex time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I get a break from Baseball tonight so I'm hoping people are planning on playing BF3 tonight.
> Been giving the liver a break the last couple weeks so I'm making up for that tonight
> I'll probably be getting on around 8/9 Alex time



I got some beers are well. I don't know about playing BF3. Me and erocker have been having fun on DayZ but I may play alittle but I doubt it will be much at all. The game is kinda getting boring for me.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you ready for the tacotown?! 8 hours.

also, fuck the anticaps thing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Are you ready for the tacotown?! 8 hours.
> 
> also, fuck the anticaps thing.



I wished I could leave work early but they have put a eye on our time clocks 

I would start my night early


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> also, fuck the anticaps thing.



What's that mean?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What's that mean?



Say if you type a whole post in CAPS it auto lowers it down as long is its all CAPS


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Gonna try and be on tonight if Im up to it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Say if you type a whole post in CAPS it auto lowers it down as long is its all CAPS



Yeah I hate that shit too. I understand why and all but considering we are allowed to self-regulate profanity I am kind of surprised he has a caps filter in place.

Woo my ASRock mini-itx board and PSU just showed up like 45 hours after ordering from Newegg.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I hate that shit too. I understand why and all but considering we are allowed to self-regulate profanity I am kind of surprised he has a caps filter in place.
> 
> Woo my ASRock mini-itx board and PSU just showed up like 45 hours after ordering from Newegg.



Whatcha building ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Whatcha building ?



Ill tell ya what hes a buildin'! A cotton picking yankee contraption, hell bent on corrupting the fine game of Battlefield 3 sir. Thats whata hes a buildin'. Damn yella belly yankees. No good I tell ya. No good.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gonna try and be on tonight if Im up to it.


On BF3 or GayZ  



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill tell ya what hes a buildin'! A cotton picking yankee contraption, hell bent on corrupting the fine game of Battlefield 3 sir. Thats whata hes a buildin'. Damn yella belly yankees. No good I tell ya. No good.



 Good anything that ruffles the Confederates is ok in my book.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Good anything that ruffles the Confederates is ok in my book.



Aaaah, what a maroon!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> On BF3 or GayZ
> 
> 
> 
> Good anything that ruffles the Confederates is ok in my book.



I wouldn't expect a peppa belly like you to conceive such a notion on ya own. The path of a yankee is with out honor. Ill see you on the Battlefield sir. GOOD DAY.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't expect a peppa belly like you to conceive such a notion on ya own. The path of a yankee is with out honor. Ill see you on the Battlefield sir. GOOD DAY.



Well if that's the case the South may have a chance this time


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got some beers are well. I don't know about playing BF3. Me and erocker have been having fun on DayZ but I may play alittle but I doubt it will be much at all. The game is kinda getting boring for me.



I played BF3 a little last night... Up until I kept getting killed by some person using an obvious aimbot. Reload, empty a clip while twitching all over the place and getting a lot of kills, repeat. I wish EA/Dice would fix this stuff. But whatever, it's still fun once in a while.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> I played BF3 a little last night... Up until I kept getting killed by some person using an obvious aimbot. Reload, empty a clip while twitching all over the place and getting a lot of kills, repeat. I wish EA/Dice would fix this stuff. But whatever, it's still fun once in a while.



You sir I owe a swift blade to the gullet.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You sir I owe a swift blade to the gullet.



I accept any death threat from a non-hacker in this game a gift.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You sir I owe a swift blade to the gullet.





erocker said:


> I accept any death threat from a non-hacker in this game a gift.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Aaaah, what a maroon!


Yep and Gold ! NYG is going down this weekend.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Whatcha building ?



Huh...missed this earlier. Prodigy build with a 3570K. Keeping my GTX 480 for right now plus have RAM and an SSD. Wasn't quite ready for a new build financially and a new vid card (and/or a 1440P display) is really the thing that would truly improve my gaming experience. But finally trying to learn more enterprise-level IT/server stuff so dedicating my i7 870 rig to such. And mini-itx is just plain cool.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2012)

TacoTown overslept. ARE YOU READY AGAIN FOR THE TACOTOWN?!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2012)

I might have to come and try to stab myself a taco.


----------



## andrewhignight (Oct 13, 2012)

People still play this game? Where have I been...


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 13, 2012)

Game must be wearing out. No TPu'ers. Me and Dave. Oh well what do I buy next Brothers ? 
Is Warfighter an option ? I liked the last MOH. Dice hasn't did us well. 
Alex I'm gonna eat and come back and see if you are on.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2012)

andrewhignight said:


> People still play this game? Where have I been...



Gardnerville, Nevada.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Gardnerville, Nevada.



hah! this is true. Great observation.



boise49ers said:


> Game must be wearing out. No TPu'ers. Me and Dave. Oh well what do I buy next Brothers ?
> Is Warfighter an option ? I liked the last MOH. Dice hasn't did us well.
> Alex I'm gonna eat and come back and see if you are on.



I have been playing the Warfighter beta on Xbox and its actually really fun. And DICE isn't working on War Fighter its all Danger Close which is good. The only map they have for the beta is a dark night map thats medium size. What I like about it is its got the gameplay similar to CoD but its a bit more tactical and realistic. Weapons feel great! Hit detection is way better even for beta then BF3. Cover actually works when your getting shot, and try to take cover. The sounds are even better then BF3 too. How it sounds with bullets going by your face and being impacted.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> hah! this is true. Great observation.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been playing the Warfighter beta on Xbox and its actually really fun. And DICE isn't working on War Fighter its all Danger Close which is good. The only map they have for the beta is a dark night map thats medium size. What I like about it is its got the gameplay similar to CoD but its a bit more tactical and realistic. Weapons feel great! Hit detection is way better even for beta then BF3. Cover actually works when your getting shot, and try to take cover. The sounds are even better then BF3 too. How it sounds with bullets going by your face and being impacted.



Nice, now I just have to get some money together Been giving the wife my side job money so she can go visit her sister next weekend in Packwood again.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 15, 2012)

[YT]e-LE0ycgkBQ[/YT]


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 15, 2012)

sooooo ive logged about 342 hours in BF3, im just learning how to fly -_-, for those of you that dont know using an xbox360 controller is soooo much easier than the keyboard and mouse


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> sooooo ive logged about 342 hours in BF3, im just learning how to fly -_-, for those of you that dont know using an xbox360 controller is soooo much easier than the keyboard and mouse



Ha! I used a controller exclusively to play the game, period, for like 6 months, since I couldn't type and use a mouse at the same time..just one or the other.


I am nearly 500 hours in, and still DO NOT know how to fly, at all. I might have like 10 jet kills.

Helis, on the other hand, I find much easier with mouse/keyboard.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha! I used a controller exclusively to play the game, period, for like 6 months, since I couldn't type and use a mouse at the same time..just one or the other.
> 
> 
> I am nearly 500 hours in, and still DO NOT know how to fly, at all. I might have like 10 jet kills.
> ...



Well I may play a couple rounds tonight. I'm gonna join Wrigley and give up the booze again. Multiple reasons. I can't quit smoking unless I do, I spend to much money on it and last I am drinking way to much lately. No off button on this guy. Probably won't game as much, but lately I haven't any way. I can do it, I did it for 15 yrs at one point. Just got to wrap my head and heart around it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2012)

im so bad at flying i bought the Air unlock pack   im getting better at piloting heli's, but jets are still a no go


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im so bad at flying i bought the Air unlock pack   im getting better at piloting heli's, but jets are still a no go



Lost some respect for ya on gaming man. Buying unlocks?! :shadedshu............


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im so bad at flying i bought the Air unlock pack   im getting better at piloting heli's, but jets are still a no go


I have always sucked. Jet's are a total no go and I quit trying Heli's in BFBC2 because there was always some one better then I was I could jump in with. Maybe that is what I should try to accomplish with my new found sobriety is learn myself how to fly. I have more faith in sobriety then I do in learning how to fly though


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buying unlocks?!



its the only unlock that i've ever actually bought.  Never even considered the other ones other than Spectact Kits


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 17, 2012)

*Bf3 ak*

I love The terrain Decoration of The AK release.
That in Combination with the AA/injector Color Mod
Makes for an Amazing gaming experience, wether your playing with other's or just Messing around on an empty server.I highly recommend AK.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> I love The terrain Decoration of The AK release.
> That in Combination with the AA/injector Color Mod
> Makes for an Amazing gaming experience, wether your playing with other's or just Messing around on an empty server.I highly recommend AK.



First off welcome to TPU man. Most of us have the AK mode and its a love/hate thing with all of us. I like it. Some hate it. 

As for the AA/injector Color mode its the same thing. Love/hate, but be careful using injector code. It can you get you banned in EA if you are not careful. They see it as a hack in some cases.

Off Topic: Be sure to fill out your system specs man. It helps us with trouble shooting if needed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im so bad at flying i bought the Air unlock pack   im getting better at piloting heli's, but jets are still a no go



a HOTAS combo with yaw pedals would work


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2012)

Has any one on TPU been banned or kicked for using the color tweak ?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been using the fxaa injector for quite some time, and have not been banned anywhere for it. You can change color saturation among some other things, I assume that is what you are talking about?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I've been using the fxaa injector for quite some time, and have not been banned anywhere for it. You can change color saturation among some other things, I assume that is what you are talking about?



http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/colour-tweaker/screenshots


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2012)

Why is no one in the TS tonight (or pretty much all day for that matter)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why is no one in the TS tonight (or pretty much all day for that matter)



We're all fishing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why is no one in the TS tonight (or pretty much all day for that matter)



Ive been meeting deadlines.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why is no one in the TS tonight (or pretty much all day for that matter)



I've been watching Tinker Bell with the kids.  I'm gonna have to get MailMan to send me some pictures of her out of his secret stash.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2012)

Page 666  Figures Mailman is the first to post on this page. Evil Bastard

I used the realmware colour-tweaker last night with no problem. Looks pretty
cool, but I was on Death Valley so hard to get a real good look at it 
because it is a night map.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 18, 2012)

Battlefield Premium members, check your inboxes for an offer from EA for 1/2 off Medal of Honor:  Warfighter.

Includes access to the Battlefield 4 beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I've been watching Tinker Bell with the kids.  I'm gonna have to get MailMan to send me some pictures of her out of his secret stash.



I'm more of a Jessica Rabbit kinda guy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

DOUBLE POST FOR WIN!!!

[YT]PcO5ajxGenc&feature=g-all-u[/YT]

This trailer provides a premiere look at our fourth multiplayer expansion pack Battlefield 3: Aftermath, where we throw players into an all-new harrowing environment: The shattered districts, streets and cities of post-earthquake Iran. Players will struggle for supremacy and survival amongst the devastation, with heavily modified vehicles and the all-new crossbow at their disposal.

Battlefield 3: Aftermath features all multiplayer game modes from the base game, plus the all-new Scavenger mode. In Scavenger mode, lost soldiers start equipped with only a knife, one grenade, and sidearm and must search the environment for more powerful weapons to increase their chance at surviving and eventually winning.

Battlefield 3: Aftermath is out starting November 27th for PlayStation 3 Premium members. It is included with Battlefield 3: Premium and available separately at $14.99. Full release dates as follows:

PlayStation 3 Premium members: November 27
Xbox 360 and PC Premium members: December 4
PlayStation 3 players: December 11
Xbox 360 and PC players: December 18



GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield Premium members, check your inboxes for an offer from EA for 1/2 off Medal of Honor:  Warfighter.
> 
> Includes access to the Battlefield 4 beta.



I quoted Gully in case you missed his awesome post.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm more of a Jessica Rabbit kinda guy.


Yeah Buddy , hottest cartoon woman by far !


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't wait until tonight I'm gonna get some awesome 3570k battlefield 3 goodness in!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefield Premium members, check your inboxes for an offer from EA for 1/2 off Medal of Honor:  Warfighter.
> 
> Includes access to the Battlefield 4 beta.



Where do I find my inbox ? Orgin /Battlelog ? Yeah OK I know that sounds stupid. 
Just not sure where my in box is. I want it and if I can get it half price I'm all over it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah Buddy , hottest cartoon woman by far !



Hottest IMO would be the chick from "Fire and Ice". Frank Frazetta drew her.  Anyway what do you think about the Aftermath trailer?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hottest IMO would be the chick from "Fire and Ice". Frank Frazetta drew her.  Anyway what do you think about the Aftermath trailer?


I haven't watched it. Does it look OK ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I haven't watched it. Does it look OK ?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2750080&postcount=16631 

Watch it!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 18, 2012)

Really we get a crossbow ? cool.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2750080&postcount=16631
> 
> Watch it!



Should have a lot of hiding places. Is any of that in the Campaign. I have only got about 1/3 of the way through. You buying MOH Warfighter ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Should have a lot of hiding places. Is any of that in the Campaign. I have only got about 1/3 of the way through. You buying MOH Warfighter ?



Yeah Ill be getting MOH. I was one of the few people who really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 18, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Where do I find my inbox ? Orgin /Battlelog ? Yeah OK I know that sounds stupid.
> Just not sure where my in box is. I want it and if I can get it half price I'm all over it.



The e-mail address associated with your EA account.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah Ill be getting MOH. I was one of the few people who really enjoyed the first one.



I really liked it. The campaign was Cool too. 



GullyFoyle said:


> The e-mail address associated with your EA account.


Thanks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah Ill be getting MOH. I was one of the few people who really enjoyed the first one.



I liked the multiplayer, the campaign was decent but it was just a 5 hour blowjob to the US military.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I liked the multiplayer, the campaign was decent but it was just a 5 hour blowjob to the US military.



Best fighting force in the world.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I liked the multiplayer, the campaign was decent but it was just a 5 hour blowjob to the US military.



5 hour blowjob. I could deal with that



TheMailMan78 said:


> Best fighting force in the world.



They should be they have had a lot of practice lately !


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 18, 2012)

MP1st.com - DICE Shakes Up Battlefield 3 Multiplayer With Aftermath – BF3: Aftermath DLC Preview



> David Veselka, October 18, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2012)

Heres to hoping the crossbow turns out like a nail gun and you can pin your enemies to the wall while they ragdoll the fuck out when you shoot them in the head


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd be down with that.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 18, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres to hoping the crossbow turns out like a nail gun and you can pin your enemies to the wall while they ragdoll the fuck out when you shoot them in the head



Quake style


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres to hoping the crossbow turns out like a nail gun and you can pin your enemies to the wall while they ragdoll the fuck out when you shoot them in the head



UT3 Style


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 19, 2012)

Ordering Warfighter tomorrow and Upgrading to 8 gigs of ram on the laptop. It should play good on that too. The recommended system 
requirement are not as taxing as BF3. Has any one ordered Warfighter yet ? If so what is the full price for Premium players ?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ordering Warfighter tomorrow and Upgrading to 8 gigs of ram on the laptop. It should play good on that too. The recommended system
> requirement are not as taxing as BF3. Has any one ordered Warfighter yet ? If so what is the full price for Premium players ?



I don't know, you should ask about it in the Gay Warfighter Clubhouse


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I don't know, you should ask about it in the Gay Warfighter Clubhouse


A little Gayz jab


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ordering Warfighter tomorrow and Upgrading to 8 gigs of ram on the laptop. It should play good on that too. The recommended system
> requirement are not as taxing as BF3. Has any one ordered Warfighter yet ? If so what is the full price for Premium players ?



8 gigs is good, whats crazy right now is double of that


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 19, 2012)

I made a whole tpu squad ragequit.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> 8 gigs is good, whats crazy right now is double of that


My laptop only supports 8.



MT Alex said:


> I don't know, you should ask about it in the Gay Warfighter Clubhouse



Speaking of you gonna get a Warfighter clubhouse going MM ? I bought the deluxe.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ordering Warfighter tomorrow and Upgrading to 8 gigs of ram on the laptop. It should play good on that too. The recommended system
> requirement are not as taxing as BF3. Has any one ordered Warfighter yet ? If so what is the full price for Premium players ?



You have the option of ordering the Limited Edition for (originally $59.99), or the Digital Deluxe version (originally $69.99).  The difference is 3 early unlocks, and an MP3 soundtrack.

I went for the LE and it was $29.99 + tax of $1.80.  DDLX would be about $5 more.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 19, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> You have the option of ordering the Limited Edition for (originally $59.99), or the Digital Deluxe version (originally $69.99).  The difference is 3 early unlocks, and an MP3 soundtrack.
> 
> I went for the LE and it was $29.99 + tax of $1.80.  DDLX would be about $5 more.


Yeah I bought it already and paid 34.99 for the Deluxe Edition. How about you starting a clubhouse ?

So hey Phenom did Carroll blow the officials before that game or what? Jesus Christ it was like watching the fill ins again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I made a whole tpu squad ragequit.
> 
> http://battlelogger.com/reports/img/46659332-1.png



Lucky I wasn't there. I would have made it my mission to catch yer ass slippin'.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> My laptop only supports 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of you gonna get a Warfighter clubhouse going MM ? I bought the deluxe.



well crap max it out then!


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2012)

This thread needs to keep to topic.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 21, 2012)

ERMAHGERD GUIEZ LOOK


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://pinoytutorial.com/techtorial/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/battlefield_3_dinosaur_pack.jpg
> ERMAHGERD GUIEZ LOOK



great so now you have Thunder lizards to worry about besides Enemy Combatants


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2012)

i went and bought a Logitech F310 gamepad and OMG flying is much easier.  I intend to fly the heli lots over the next cpl weeks and hopefully earn lots of kills


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2012)

Had a pretty fun game with Idaho last night though teams were really stacked against us. And they had the gunship pretty much the whole time.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Had a pretty fun game with Idaho last night though teams were really stacked against us. And they had the gunship pretty much the whole time.



were u guys playing a rush map? i was on a server where my team lost 12 games in a row before pulling a win out our a$$es. No TPUer joined in.... maybe too early in the day?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> were u guys playing a rush map? i was on a server where my team lost 12 games in a row before pulling a win out our a$$es. No TPUer joined in.... maybe too early in the day?


I got totally owned as usual. No beer doesn't seem to matter. Like Wrig said though 
the gunship tore us to pieces. Seems like I liked spawning in front of tanks too.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 22, 2012)

I got banned so hard it came back from a different game.


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I bought it already and paid 34.99 for the Deluxe Edition. How about you starting a clubhouse ?
> 
> So hey Phenom did Carroll blow the officials before that game or what? Jesus Christ it was like watching the fill ins again.



Just got mine, half price


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2012)

I just got on TS and no one was on. 

8:00pm EST.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 22, 2012)

Battlefield 3: Aftermath - scavenger gameplay mode revealed, crossbow gameplay and tremors


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I got totally owned as usual. No beer doesn't seem to matter.



It's not going to be like night and day but my positive KDR in BF3 is proof enough for me. Well, the fact I obviously couldn't aim for shit when seeing double was pretty good proof too. 

Check your KDR graph at BF3stats after a couple months. I bet it will be slowly raising upwards.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well looks like that "hack" from a few weeks ago made big splashes at EA. Now we are getting the color correction via console command, very nice!



> DICE will allow Battlefield 3 players to mess around with the game’s color grading in the next patch, offering a legal replacement for a banned mod.
> 
> “There will be a console command for disabling the color grading entirely in the game included with the next PC game client update,” DICE’s Mikael Kalms wrote on the MordorHQ forum. Kalms added that there wouldn’t be a straight up menu option for the setting because the support team can’t field questions and bug reports regarding things that happen with it disabled.
> 
> He added that disabling color grading will add no competitive advantage/disadvantage while playing. The option was added following a mod that was released offering the same thing, however DICE warned that anyone using this mod could be banned. Now there’s a legal way.



Source


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well looks like that "hack" from a few weeks ago made big splashes at EA. Now we are getting the color correction via console command, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Does this mean dump the Mod and use their disabling to get the same result ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Are you actually using that "hack"? Or are you using FXAA injector? If you are using that hack, then yeah, whenever they patch you shouldn't need it anymore. If you are using FXAA, this is a bit better.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2012)

Battlelog seems to be down...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Battlelog seems to be down...



Same for me.

Edit: It's back up now.


----------



## HeXen (Oct 23, 2012)

i had lots of crashes with this game, was told to up the GPU voltage even though i don't overclock.
What i did instead was underclock it and cranked up the fan...worked great and i'm sure just upping the voltage likely would have worked too.

What i don't understand is, why this game in particular and why did MSI (580gtx) not use the proper voltage by default?
Not really keen on having to run Afterburner constantly just so i can play this game and not really into the idea of using a modded bios.

fun game though


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 23, 2012)

HeXen said:


> i had lots of crashes with this game, was told to up the GPU voltage even though i don't overclock.
> What i did instead was underclock it and cranked up the fan...worked great and i'm sure just upping the voltage likely would have worked too.
> 
> What i don't understand is, why this game in particular and why did MSI (580gtx) not use the proper voltage by default?
> ...



Because it is a resource hog big time. Huge maps and Frostbite 2.
Fill out your system specs too, then we will be better able to make 
suggestions to help out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2012)

And as quick as it was announced, it has been shot back down...



> Earlier this week DICE’s Michael Kalms revealed that the developer was planning on implementing a console command that would allow players to disable color grading in Battlefield 3, sadly it appears that this is no longer happening.
> 
> Kalms apologetically announced that he had spoken too soon about the option and that it is not going to happen, he offered this statement to MordorHQ:
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And as quick as it was announced, it has been shot back down...
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Ha I just uninstalled it from 2 of my computers.


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2012)

HeXen said:


> i had lots of crashes with this game, was told to up the GPU voltage even though i don't overclock.
> What i did instead was underclock it and cranked up the fan...worked great and i'm sure just upping the voltage likely would have worked too.
> 
> What i don't understand is, why this game in particular and why did MSI (580gtx) not use the proper voltage by default?
> ...



The video card is unstable (hardware failure) or you have a driver problem. How are your temps?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> The video card is unstable (hardware failure) or you have a driver problem. How are your temps?



I agree with Erocker. You have some kinda issue going on. Its not the game. I run a 570 and BF3 just fine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah it's your hardware somehow as the only time this game actually crashes for me is the rare occasion I have an unstable overclock. Rare because that's only when screwing with RAM or something because by the time it came out my present P55 machine was long built and "set". Though that's about to change again as new build time wooooo! 

Issues connecting or staying in-game due to Punkbuster sometimes is another story. Though that works fine for me too in general.


----------



## HeXen (Oct 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> The video card is unstable (hardware failure) or you have a driver problem. How are your temps?



Crysis, Crysis 2 with dx11, dead space,skyrim, stalker series and dozens of other modern titles work just fine maxed out. Not sure my exact temps.

BF3 seems to be the only one with this issue, its strange that i underclock it and the game works fine...everything is default, drivers, hardware and game settings.

Asus maximus gene V
Intel i7 quad core
16 gig ddr3
MSI, 580gtx
Windows 7 home

i already updated the Bios as well as the Video card's Bios. same issue. I don't think the hardware could be failing if everything else runs fine maxed out, but obviously its pushing something in the card too hard...i don't really want to be dependant on Afterburner, i'm not really into OC'ing or other such mods despite the mobo i chose.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 25, 2012)

Are they Looking more agressively for the Color mod now?? Or is it the same as before?
I have been running it for Over a month and havent had a single issue, Except that I couldn't record gameplay with afterburner while it was installed , but that's n easy fix. I made the mistake of getting used to the MOD , and now the Game look's awful to me without it.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

HeXen said:


> Crysis, Crysis 2 with dx11, dead space,skyrim, stalker series and dozens of other modern titles work just fine maxed out. Not sure my exact temps.....



BF3 pushes your rig as hard as most benchmarks, and will find any weakness.  Somethin's not groovy with your rig.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> BF3 pushes your rig as hard as most benchmarks, and will find any weakness.  Somethin's not groovy with your rig.



he never said what his PSU is, if its towards the minimum spec level of course the components are going to strain to work because the PSU holds it back


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> he never said what his PSU is, if its towards the minimum spec level of course the components are going to strain to work because the PSU holds it back


Yeah needs to post his spec's ! Just go to userCP and fill out all your specs. 
That gives everyone all the answers they need to try and help. It is pretty simple.
Only trouble I ever had was straightened out by updating my GPU driver. GTX 670


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

HeXen said:


> Crysis, Crysis 2 with dx11, dead space,skyrim, stalker series and dozens of other modern titles work just fine maxed out. Not sure my exact temps.
> 
> BF3 seems to be the only one with this issue, its strange that i underclock it and the game works fine...everything is default, drivers, hardware and game settings.
> 
> ...



None of those games will work out your system like BF3. The game is like Tony Little on speed when it comes to a full system workout.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone having problems with Origin after the update? I can see the process in the task manager but it never opens


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone having problems with Origin after the update? I can see the process in the task manager but it never opens



Had the same issue a while back. It has to do with permissions. 

1. Go to the application folder and open the Origin folder.
2. Find the Origin Application in that folder.
3. Right click and hit properties.
4. Turn on application compatibility to Windows 7
5. Click on "Run as Administrator".

If that doesn't work right off restart the computer.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 28, 2012)

Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2012)

Reported.  Time for you to find another place to be your fun loving self at.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2012)

Reayth stabbed Orhan NINE TIMES in one round yesterday!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

ya know, i got the report. i looked at it.


and all i see is children squabbling. being immature and childish isnt really against the forum rules - and he WAS nice enough to put them behind spoiler tags.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 28, 2012)

I only see one person being childish, Ufgy hasn't even posted in this thread since the beginning of September.  All of Mr. Funbuckets posts are aimed at the same purpose, which is dubious at best.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Orhan whenever I feel like a bit of a loser I think of you and your "life".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2012)

I reported it too alex. I believe its trolling and making things wrose in terms of his status here in this clubhouse. Everyone here knows he just posts shit to get attention and to try to piss people off. He needs to be removed from this forum.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2012)

im kinda glad he didnt post the ones from when he was vs erocker, me and company. prolly cause he got knifed a lot though. who knows. Im thankful though, i dont need to be reminded how many times someone knifes me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I got banned so hard it came back from a different game.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/Capture029757.jpg



thats terrible. they dont have any right to do that and im sure thats breaking some sort of EULA.... In any case, forward the picture to EA support or something. Unless you were hacking at the time then dont bother obviously


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I only see one person being childish, Ufgy hasn't even posted in this thread since the beginning of September.  All of Mr. Funbuckets posts are aimed at the same purpose, which is dubious at best.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thanks Orhan whenever I feel like a bit of a loser I think of you and your "life".





brandonwh64 said:


> I reported it too alex. I believe its trolling and making things wrose in terms of his status here in this clubhouse. Everyone here knows he just posts shit to get attention and to try to piss people off. He needs to be removed from this forum.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im kinda glad he didnt post the ones from when he was vs erocker, me and company. prolly cause he got knifed a lot though. who knows. Im thankful though, i dont need to be reminded how many times someone knifes me.





FreedomEclipse said:


> thats terrible. they dont have any right to do that and im sure thats breaking some sort of EULA.... In any case, forward the picture to EA support or something. Unless you were hacking at the time then dont bother obviously



He isn't doing anything against the forum guidelines. Set him to ignore. Problem solved.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 28, 2012)

lol i find it funny he posts a few pictures and its trolling.  You guys got it easy he dislikes me enough to keep my tags in his SIGNATURE  man i must have really hit the mark to get my tags in his signature for nearly a year now lulz


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm glad he's back. He livens up the party. Remember the old days of Orhan hunting ? 
Of course he has got me I can't count how many times and I don't think I ever got him


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> He isn't doing anything against the forum guidelines. Set him to ignore. Problem solved.



I set him to my ignore list now. Good call there Erocker.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy shlt! finally moved into my new house, and have cable!

Finally able to play Battlefield, and it is Glorious!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol i find it funny he posts a few pictures and its trolling.  You guys got it easy he dislikes me enough to keep my tags in his SIGNATURE  man i must have really hit the mark to get my tags in his signature for nearly a year now lulz



Aw Orhan finally got a "significant other".


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw Orhan finally got a "significant other".



Yes he does, it's cadaveca.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe I should put HIS tags in my sig cause I got'em many times!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 29, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Holy shlt! finally moved into my new house, and have cable!
> 
> Finally able to play Battlefield, and it is Glorious!



Just curious are you playing it with your dual core ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Holy shlt! finally moved into my new house, and have cable!
> 
> Finally able to play Battlefield, and it is Glorious!



I know that feeling, it's amazing


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yes he does, it's cadaveca.



Excuse Me?! I don't think so. Dave is taken.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the fact Orhan is back. I missed the random stalking. Makes things fun! Its not like its a big deal and hes VERY stabbable.....if that's even a word lol.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Just curious are you playing it with your dual core ?



I wish! Times were getting hard and I had to sell and roll back to a celeron and sell the c2d for some cash.



TacoTown said:


> I know that feeling, it's amazing



Dont get me wrong, I have always had cable before, but for a few months I lived in a place where I had to get some wireless internet that wasnt very consistent, and didn't allow me to play battlefield at all thanks to punkbuster.


----------



## REAYTH (Oct 29, 2012)

maybe hes stephen hawking and hits F10 with his bottom lip to screen shot cause i sure as phuck cant get my finger over in time. Just saying


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 29, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> maybe hes stephen hawking and hits F10 with his bottom lip to screen shot cause i sure as phuck cant get my finger over in time. Just saying



It is mappable to any key you want in many ways.  Hell, you could map it to your left click so that it fires and screenshots at the same time.  There are even programs that will delay the screenshot, so that it takes the SS shortly after the shot.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I wish! Times were getting hard and I had to sell and roll back to a celeron and sell the c2d for some cash.



What do you play BF3 on, a Console ? BF3 is a little much for a Celeron


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> What do you play BF3 on, a Console ? BF3 is a little much for a Celeron



I maybe doable? I could try on this AMD X2 4000+ brisbane chip if you want me to test LOLZ


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats terrible. they dont have any right to do that and im sure thats breaking some sort of EULA.... In any case, forward the picture to EA support or something. Unless you were hacking at the time then dont bother obviously



I got banned from a server because I didn't move for 5 minutes  At least I think that was the reason because the admin asked me if my forward key was broken


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I maybe doable? I could try on this AMD X2 4000+ brisbane chip if you want me to test LOLZ



Nah, I was just curious. I have 5600 on my wifes computer and a 8800GTS.  
BFBC2 is playable.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nah, I was just curious. I have 5600 on my wifes computer and a 8800GTS.
> BFBC2 is playable.



Id say it would be playable on low with a card like that. I played BC2 on a 9600GT on low with good frames.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 30, 2012)

Blog about the Aftermath Crossbow

[yt]qmoM3QZW-vg[/yt]


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nah, I was just curious. I have 5600 on my wifes computer and a 8800GTS.
> BFBC2 is playable.



Had to drop it back to 320x240 on the CRT, but im still melting faces at a solid 20FPS.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2012)

Crossbow not so gay now


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 31, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Crossbow not so gay now



Yeah that looks pretty cool !


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure if I should start my own thread about this. 

I seem to get BSODs only when playing Close Quarters, specifically Donya Fortress. I have tried OP925 and don't get any issues. I spent 6+ hours playing this evening and yesterday as well, playing Conquest and Rush anywhere from 24-64 players and had zero issues. 

Just now, just like last night, after playing about 30 minutes of Donya Fortess I got a BSOD. I thought maybe my vcore was low and pumped as high as 1.464v at 5.0Ghz and still got BSOD, but only on DF.

Is anyone else remotely having any sort of similar problems?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 31, 2012)

cpu just isnt 100% stable back the overclock back some and you wont get the BSOD sounds weird i know but same happens on BF3 and Shogun 2 for me i can push the clocks in many other titles but going higher than my 4.6 24/7 clock results in those 2 titles not playing nice.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll give it a shot for a few days and report back, I just don't understand how I can play for many consecutive hours on a variety of maps/players/settings, and only have BSODs on one map. I am absolutely dumbfounded.

I'll report back after tests.

Edit:Just to clarify, I run the settings in my System Specs for all the games I have installed: Crysis, Fallout:New Vegas, Black Mesa Source, Half-life 2, Resident Evil 4, Mechwarrior Online, Hawken, Diablo 3, Assassin's Creed 2, Left 4 Dead, and X: beyond the Frontier with no problems whatsoever, and all BF3 maps, except DF.

Edit 2: Backed down to 4.8Ghz at 1.45v and joined a CQ game of OP925 towards the end of a round and then Scrap Metal started. Got about 10 minutes into the map and BF3 froze, was able to Ctrl-Alt-Del and end the process but could not restart BF3, got a program not responding error. I rebooted and am going to try Conquest 64 and Rush to see what happens.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 31, 2012)

T3kl0rd said:


> I have screenshots of when I am literally godly not "almost godly" but I don't want to spam the thread with them.



Since he's back, I thought it was amusing when I read this comment.  Have always saved it as a gem in the back of my head lol!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Did another weapon review, think last one I did was like 2 - 3 weeks ago, so it's been a while. Got a new headset/mic since then and figured out a few things to make it all sound better, and been working on commentary in other videos, so hopefully a bit less monotone, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 1, 2012)

Didn't know it was 2XP this week. Got 30,000 in one round and ranked up. Nice surprise ! I'm getting to like Warfighter more now, but BF3 is by far the best game out there. I don't see anything catching up until BF4 is released. The open environment just makes it so much better then most shooters.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Didn't know it was 2XP this week. Got 30,000 in one round and ranked up. Nice surprise ! I'm getting to like Warfighter more now, but BF3 is by far the best game out there. I don't see anything catching up until BF4 is released. The open environment just makes it so much better then most shooters.



I really hope they decide to skip BF4 and do BFBC3. I miss those guys!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Didn't know it was 2XP this week. Got 30,000 in one round and ranked up. Nice surprise ! I'm getting to like Warfighter more now, but BF3 is by far the best game out there. I don't see anything catching up until BF4 is released. The open environment just makes it so much better then most shooters.



Well shit. I am still down. Rebuilding two water-cooled machines takes time, man.

And I wouldn't say they'd have to necessarily skip BF4 to do BC3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

I still love BF3 but I think I'm gonna look for something else for a while.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I really hope they decide to skip BF4 and do BFBC3. I miss those guys!



I could live with that too. BF4 is in the works I don't know about BFBC3. I still play BFBC2 
about once a week too. It was the first game I ever went outside of being a Lonewolf. 
Another great game. That is where I met Gunny , Ducky, Crazyeyes, Haru, Wrig and few others.
Wrig loved the Vietnam maps. Especially Operation Hastings I think it was. 
Me and Ducky played the chopper maps a lot. YANKEE'S in Choppers  That was just fer you my redneck friends.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I still love BF3 but I think I'm gonna look for something else for a while.



Assassin's Creeds new one looks bad ass. I don't play 3rd persons hardly at all though so I'll be skipping it.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'll give it a shot for a few days and report back, I just don't understand how I can play for many consecutive hours on a variety of maps/players/settings, and only have BSODs on one map. I am absolutely dumbfounded.
> 
> I'll report back after tests.
> 
> ...



look at ram, not CPU.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'll give it a shot for a few days and report back, I just don't understand how I can play for many consecutive hours on a variety of maps/players/settings, and only have BSODs on one map. I am absolutely dumbfounded.
> 
> I'll report back after tests.
> 
> ...



Are you on Windows 8 by chance? I ask because as Dave suggested it might be RAM. BF3 has a nasty memory leak on Windows 8 for some people. I've been lucky so far.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I could live with that too. BF4 is in the works I don't know about BFBC3. I still play BFBC2
> about once a week too. It was the first game I ever went outside of being a Lonewolf.
> Another great game. That is where I met Gunny , Ducky, Crazyeyes, Haru, Wrig and few others.
> Wrig loved the Vietnam maps. Especially Operation Hastings I think it was.
> ...



DayZ Standalone.......ArmA 3 Community Alpha release.

maybe once these drop, we will have more TPU fun as a group again. I still remember in the early dayz of DayZ rolling with Erocker, Haru, Alex, Idaho, Phenom, and one other. now, it is usually haru, rocker, alex, and me but rarely so. 

As much as people trash on ArmA II/III, i think/hope that ArmA III will be vastly improved and while it wont be the BF3 to us, it may be a good platform until BFBC3 same thing with DayZ.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> DayZ Standalone.......ArmA 3 Community Alpha release.
> 
> maybe once these drop, we will have more TPU fun as a group again. I still remember in the early dayz of DayZ rolling with Erocker, Haru, Alex, Idaho, Phenom, and one other. now, it is usually haru, rocker, alex, and me but rarely so.
> 
> As much as people trash on ArmA II/III, i think/hope that ArmA III will be vastly improved and while it wont be the BF3 to us, it may be a good platform until BFBC3 same thing with DayZ.



What do you mean "you still remember". It was like a month ago.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What do you mean "you still remember". It was like a month ago.



no it was more like back in June/July era. back when we were still playing on Chernarus.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> no it was more like back in June/July era. back when we were still playing on Chernarus.



I'm voting pro-choice. This has got to stop.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2012)

Good times.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I could live with that too. BF4 is in the works I don't know about BFBC3. I still play BFBC2
> about once a week too. It was the first game I ever went outside of being a Lonewolf.
> Another great game. That is where I met Gunny , Ducky, Crazyeyes, Haru, Wrig and few others.
> Wrig loved the Vietnam maps. Especially Operation Hastings I think it was.
> ...



It is sweet. Its all ive been playing as of late on Xbox.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm voting pro-choice. This has got to stop.



Far cry 3 might be fun too. Waiting on reviews though.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 2, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> Far cry 3 might be fun too. Waiting on reviews though.



I liked the Single Player on Farcry 2, but the MP sucked. I played the shit out of the Single player. It was cool how 
you could just jump all over the map and do as you Pleased. I road the shit out of the bus. I've always liked Mass Transit though



TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm voting pro-choice. This has got to stop.



Now thats funny I don't care what anyone says


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 3, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> Far cry 3 might be fun too. Waiting on reviews though.


I watched a Youtube on it today. I'm probably gonna get it. The titties are nice. Seriously though it looks cool. Just for the SP, won't expect shit out of the MP.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 4, 2012)

Getting like a 5 to 10 fps improvement with my 3570K at stock vs i7 870 at 4Ghz. Also, the CPU line in PerfOverlay is much smoother now and pretty well lined-up with GPU (though the GTX 480 may be a bit of a bottleneck now). Overclocked tests soon.

Also, as a nice surprise, the onboard Realtek audio is noticeably better over my X-Fi XtremeGamer. Everything is clearer, especially ambient noises (I noticed it immediately upon joining; heard birds chirping I did not recognize from before). Granted that card's over 5 years old but you still generally always hear "soundcard is better" (not just _new_ soundcards are better). And it was certainly an improvement over my onboard when I bought it back in the Core 2 days.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I still love BF3 but I think I'm gonna look for something else for a while.



I just bought Crysis Maximum Edition. The first ! I gave my first one away with a gamer I sold a few years ago. 
I love this fucking game. It looks and runs so sweet with this gtx670, and my gtx460.
Runs good on Medium on the laptop too. I played Crysis 2 and still like this one more. Can play LAN games too.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 5, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Crossbow not so gay now



Look pretty gay to me..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2012)

just had a decent TDM round. Shut up some DBags raggin on me for not having the latest Intel rig cause unlike some people, I can not afford to dump my Pretty decent AMD rig for a New Intel 3960X rig with Dual 690s etc. effin DBags braggin about how many Alienware rigs they had. I shut them up by knifing the crap out of them. Pissed em off pretty bad too. got accused of hacking ^_^ Would have been better if there were some TPU guys there as well, was fighting the ASY clan. could of wiped the floor with them all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> just had a decent TDM round. Shut up some DBags raggin on me for not having the latest Intel rig cause unlike some people, I can not afford to dump my Pretty decent AMD rig for a New Intel 3960X rig with Dual 690s etc. effin DBags braggin about how many Alienware rigs they had. I shut them up by knifing the crap out of them. Pissed em off pretty bad too. got accused of hacking ^_^



internet connection comes into real big play too


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> just had a decent TDM round. Shut up some DBags raggin on me for not having the latest Intel rig cause unlike some people, I can not afford to dump my Pretty decent AMD rig for a New Intel 3960X rig with Dual 690s etc. effin DBags braggin about how many Alienware rigs they had. I shut them up by knifing the crap out of them. Pissed em off pretty bad too. got accused of hacking ^_^ Would have been better if there were some TPU guys there as well, was fighting the ASY clan. could of wiped the floor with them all.



You would have had a better rig if you just would have listen to what EVERYONE was telling you...

Nice job knifing those tools.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You would have had a better rig if you just would have listen to what EVERYONE was telling you...
> 
> Nice job knifing those tools.



dont be one yourself


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You would have had a better rig if you just would have listen to what EVERYONE was telling you...
> 
> Nice job knifing those tools.



eh, i already had dropped a good chunk of change into my AMD Rig. perhaps in the future. Right now im focusing on getting my degree and certs without taking out student loans. ^_^


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> dont be one yourself



Too much inside knowledge for you to comment on.  Nice try.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> eh, i already had dropped a good chunk of change into my AMD Rig. perhaps in the future. Right now im focusing on getting my degree and certs without taking out student loans. ^_^



Student loans are a huge scam, good plan...but so is squandering pell grants


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Too much inside knowledge for you to comment on.  Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> Student loans are a huge scam, good plan...but so is squandering pell grants



good point. that is why the VA paid my school and im only using a small portion of my Pell. ^_^ *** ended up knifing them average of 12 per game. Haru got banned from their server ^_^


----------



## natr0n (Nov 6, 2012)

*Battlefield 4 Rumors*

Coming on October 23rd, 2013
    Released on PC, PS3, Xbox 360, and will be one of the first games released for “next-gen consoles”
    Running on Frostbite 2.0 engine
    Commander System returns, supports motion tracking and voice control
    Improved Battlelog integration and stat-tracking
    Your profile can be linked with other devices
    Auto login, internet connection always required
    Will support cloud saves
    The game will supposedly be easier to pick up and play—supposedly for the benefit of “Call of Duty players”
    Support for video recording / playback / sharing
    Have “gem store for DLC and other such stuff”
    Three factions: USA, Russia, China
    Ability to create female soldiers
    PC, next PlayStation, next Xbox versions will support 64-player maps
    PS3 and Xbox 360 versions will support less players
    PC, next PlayStation, next Xbox versions will run at 60fps
    Demo video already being shown internally at EA
    Battlefield 4 will use 80% of the power of the Frostbite 2.0 engine, where BF3 used 30%~40%

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=498308


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 7, 2012)

natr0n said:


> Coming on October 23rd, 2013
> Released on PC, PS3, Xbox 360, and will be one of the first games released for “next-gen consoles”
> Running on Frostbite 2.0 engine
> Commander System returns, supports motion tracking and voice control
> ...



Sounds too much like BF2 to be true. Wishful thinking I think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Eh we'll see. Some good stuff and some bad stuff. I didn't like the switch from being able to destroy almost everything, to being able to destroy almost nothing. Happy to see some of those changes, and others like the vague statement of being easier to pick up and play for COD players have me wondering.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 7, 2012)

hmm, think im gonna re-install this. We still have a server? or do we just float around


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 7, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> hmm, think im gonna re-install this. We still have a server? or do we just float around



Get on TS and you can hook up with them, or use battle log to find friends. 
No TPU servers anymore. Not enough traffic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2012)

Go for it shib! I will be on tonight if I can get this damn machine re-imaged. Windows 8 is dropping connections like its HAWT!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Go for it shib! I will be on tonight if I can get this damn machine re-imaged. Windows 8 is dropping connections like its HAWT!



like we said, Windows 7 has been good to us. Why switch to an unproven system? Wait a while before switching. Let it mature. Tempted to Reinstall BFBC2. Got 1942 installed last night. ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> like we said, Windows 7 has been good to us. Why switch to an unproven system? Wait a while before switching. Let it mature. Tempted to Reinstall BFBC2. Got 1942 installed last night. ^_^



Its reimaging now, I had to break down my raid and then do a new partition with quick format. Now acronis sees the drive and it installing the image.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't like the switch from being able to destroy almost everything, to being able to destroy almost nothing.



You talking about BFBC2 vs BF3 ? Don't get MOHW then. I'm having a lot of fun replaying Crysis.
 Nice to know how to use everything and not have to learn by trial and error too.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 8, 2012)

*What is it with BF3 these days. Is cheating really as rife as some say it is?*

On BF2, I was always a competent enough pilot, but would get owned by pilots who were amongst basically the top fifity BF2 pilots in the world.  In recent times on BF3, I have gone from being a competent pilot, to a completely shit one. I have the exact same setup in the game that I have always had in terms of the way my gamepad is configured for the aircraft etc etc. But now when I come up against any old 100 star general (and their are thousands of them around) it is like I am flying against facialclamax or PT|RATING (these guys were hot in the jets) on BF2. In otherwords, flying against just any old Tom, Dick, or Harry in the jets on BF3, has gotten to seem like how flying against the very creme de la creme in BF2 did to me (and we all know which system required far more skill to master). 

When I am up against these guys, regardless of what aircraft we are in, it just seems like they can turn a whole lot faster and/or none of thier cannon shots ever miss. If they were using some kind of hack that fired of thier cannons whenever my hit box was in thier line of fire, or even just displayed my hitbox, then that may explain the sensation of feeling that they can just turn much faster than I can. Of course, it is always tempting to think that you are being cheated when you are being inexplicably pwned in an online game so is it perhaps the case that I am missing something about the flying. Are the 'best' pilots perhaps using some kind of flight joystick that gives them a massive advantage? If any accomplished pilots read this can offer any insights into what I am doing so wrong I would be pleased to hear them. 

However, whilst I expect to be pwned by people who really do excell at a particular game or area of the game, it seems that on every server there are no shortage of 100 star General ace pilots around. It was not this way a few months ago and something to me just not seem right about it. I have gotten into the habit of Alt-Tab-ing out of the game and checking the stats of the 'Ace' that is pwning my ass and a familiar pattern emerges. Almost 100% of the time, my foe has a ScorePerMinute average of 700+.

For example, this asshole has SPM of just under 1000! Now, considering what was  posted on Reddit with regards to hacking on BF3 some time ago, according to the writer of this article, anyone with a 700+ SPM average has a 80% likelihood that they use hacks to some degree, some of the time. He also states that it would be very unusual to find a server without at least one hacker playing on it. 

So. Am I just shit in the jets or am I deprived of having some little extra box of tricks at my disposal that my 100 star General opponents all tend to have?

Paying, for hacks, that destroy the fun in a game but guarantee 'success' may seem like a weird and obsessive thing to do (especially for grown adult), but we are talking about PC gaming here, and I would wager that there are a much higher proportion of obsessive compulsives amongst PC gamers than amongst casual gamers or the population of large. If just 2% of BF3 players were using hacks, then that would be enough to make a mockery of most games on most servers which is what things are beginning to feel like to me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> On BF2, I was always a competent enough pilot, but would get owned by pilots who were amongst basically the top fifity BF2 pilots in the world.  In recent times on BF3, I have gone from being a competent pilot, to a completely shit one. I have the exact same setup in the game that I have always had in terms of the way my gamepad is configured for the aircraft etc etc. But now when I come up against any old 100 star general (and their are thousands of them around) it is like I am flying against facialclamax or PT|RATING (these guys were hot in the jets) on BF2. In otherwords, flying against just any old Tom, Dick, or Harry in the jets on BF3, has gotten to seem like how flying against the very creme de la creme in BF2 did to me (and we all know which system required far more skill to master).
> 
> When I am up against these guys, regardless of what aircraft we are in, it just seems like they can turn a whole lot faster and/or none of thier cannon shots ever miss. If they were using some kind of hack that fired of thier cannons whenever my hit box was in thier line of fire, or even just displayed my hitbox, then that may explain the sensation of feeling that they can just turn much faster than I can. Of course, it is always tempting to think that you are being cheated when you are being inexplicably pwned in an online game so is it perhaps the case that I am missing something about the flying. Are the 'best' pilots perhaps using some kind of flight joystick that gives them a massive advantage? If any accomplished pilots read this can offer any insights into what I am doing so wrong I would be pleased to hear them.
> 
> ...



Maybe you just suck at BF3? We all suck at something, I suck at hacky sack and maybe you suck at BF3? Who knows.......only Mr. Owl.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 8, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> On BF2, I was always a competent enough pilot, but would get owned by pilots who were amongst basically the top fifity BF2 pilots in the world.  In recent times on BF3, I have gone from being a competent pilot, to a completely shit one. I have the exact same setup in the game that I have always had in terms of the way my gamepad is configured for the aircraft etc etc. But now when I come up against any old 100 star general (and their are thousands of them around) it is like I am flying against facialclamax or PT|RATING (these guys were hot in the jets) on BF2. In otherwords, flying against just any old Tom, Dick, or Harry in the jets on BF3, has gotten to seem like how flying against the very creme de la creme in BF2 did to me (and we all know which system required far more skill to master).
> 
> When I am up against these guys, regardless of what aircraft we are in, it just seems like they can turn a whole lot faster and/or none of thier cannon shots ever miss. If they were using some kind of hack that fired of thier cannons whenever my hit box was in thier line of fire, or even just displayed my hitbox, then that may explain the sensation of feeling that they can just turn much faster than I can. Of course, it is always tempting to think that you are being cheated when you are being inexplicably pwned in an online game so is it perhaps the case that I am missing something about the flying. Are the 'best' pilots perhaps using some kind of flight joystick that gives them a massive advantage? If any accomplished pilots read this can offer any insights into what I am doing so wrong I would be pleased to hear them.
> 
> ...



there are lots of tweaks and hacks, and yes there is a hacker in almost every server. there is a tweak to change the turn rate in jets (I believe).

as far as spm, ever since double exp started, it hasn't been a very accurate gauge for hackers. I hope it is something that DICE can get worked out before their next game release. (I really don't see them putting much work towards it right now)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> For example, this asshole has SPM of just under 1000! Now, considering what was  posted on Reddit with regards to hacking on BF3 some time ago, according to the writer of this article, anyone with a 700+ SPM average has a 80% likelihood that they use hacks to some degree, some of the time. He also states that it would be very unusual to find a server without at least one hacker playing on it.



SPM is to dependant on game modes in this game. I use to play 32 man Conquest Large, did that for the first 180 hours I played this game. And my SPM I think at max was 450, just too far between targets, too much time running to hold a high SPM. After a while I switched to 64 player Conquest, and lately I been on a 32m TDM kick. Making those changes my lifetime SPM is now something like 750, I reset my stats right when I changed the modes/maps I play onto see what the difference was, and I'm over 1100 SPM. It's seriously so dependent on that. Even Maps. I've seen absolutlely horrible players with 600 SPM that play only 24/7 Metro, all they do is hug a corner with a med box down and revive people. Doing that alone can get anyone 550+ SPM. 

Theres tons of people over 700 SPM without hacking, especially those that only play meat grinder maps/modes.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 8, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> *there are lots of tweaks and hacks, and yes there is a hacker in almost every server. there is a tweak to change the turn rate in jets (I believe).*



Jesus Mary mother of fkn God!

A tweak to change the turn rate of jets!? That alone would totally explain what I am experiencing. (Getting out manouvered by Flankers pilot when in F18 for example). Well if there is such a tweak, and DICE aren't doing anything about it, then I am going to have to find out what it is and use it myself.

My reaction and planned course of action probably also explains why I never used to notice this phenomena but now find that it is par for the course. once upon a time, not that many people used it, but as more and more people get shafted by it, more and more people turn to it and it becomes a rampant problem.

P.S. i hate all those bollocks stats and faggy gimmicks such as 'Double XP' weekend.

Edit: Here is a youtube video of F-18 pilot making his jet 'turn on a sixpence'.

Apparently not a hack, but due to the pilot knowing to maintain his speed at 315 when turning. However, in the video, the pilot maintains his speed at 315 whilst being in 3rd person view (outwith te cockpit and the speed gauge). I refuse to believe that the pilot 'just knows' what 315 feels like in a computer game and that he is using some kind of trick to maintain his speed at the perfect turning velocity. A relatively well known trick that all the 'best' BF3 pilots are using, hence the gamer who doesn't know about this will get pwned everytime.

Edit 2: I have figured out how some pilots are experts at holding thier speed. They simply use a macro command to alternate between their brake and thier thrust at the correct rate. So what should be a very fine art, can be executed with the simple touch of a button. This may not be cheating as such but I would wager that it certainly isn't how DICE intended the game to be played and anyone who is using such a finely honed macro command is going to have a huge advantage over those who don't. It may as well be a turn hack.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2012)

Is 5 MBPS enough to run BF3. My overages are killing me at 50. They give you unlimited at 5.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 9, 2012)

5mbps down is fine what matters is upload long as your at 256 kbps or better you wont have any problems


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is team speak dead. Every time I join, theres no one in it ever over the last few weeks. What is going on?


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is team speak dead. Every time I join, theres no one in it ever over the last few weeks. What is going on?



There were quite a few of us earlier, I must have logged out just a few minutes before you joined.  Damn near the whole gang was there, I assumed you were still in the hospital trying to get that Baby Ruth dislodged.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is team speak dead. Every time I join, theres no one in it ever over the last few weeks. What is going on?



we were avoiding you...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> we were avoiding you...



Dave, Haru and I played for a good hour last night and Erocker, Alex and Death were on Dayz before I got on and after I left.

Stop getting on so f#@king late.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dave, Haru and I played for a good hour last night and Erocker, Alex and Death were on Dayz before I got on and after I left.
> 
> Stop getting on so f#@king late.



I was on at 9PM and played dayZ until 12 but YOU were the one getting on late HAHAHA


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dave, Haru and I played for a good hour last night and Erocker, Alex and Death were on Dayz before I got on and after I left.
> 
> Stop getting on so f#@king late.



We are in the West


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2012)

Ducky ain't.

Yeah I saw Mailman come on but had just finished up. Good, fun round; joined a team losing like 340 to 180 and we ended up winning.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got another Weapon Review up for those M16A3 lovers out there.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ducky ain't.
> 
> Yeah I saw Mailman come on but had just finished up. Good, fun round; joined a team losing like 340 to 180 and we ended up winning.



Yeah, Phenom was the one saying no one is on when he gets on though.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah I got on at 10 PST last night. Thats probably why no one was on. I was on the phone with my girl for a few good hours soo.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, yeah, dunno why I read your "we" as you and Ducky.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I was on the phone with my girl for a few good hours soo.



I think I'd rather stick a fork in my left eye. Then again, I am no longer your age. Though I didn't know them teenagers still used the telephone what with their text messaging on their iPads and what not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah I got on at 10 PST last night. Thats probably why no one was on. *I was on the phone with my girl for a few good hours* soo.



Lies.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think I'd rather stick a fork in my left eye.



I hate the phone with a passion too, always have though. Of course sticking a fork in my left eye wouldn't do much except hurt for awhile.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I hate the phone with a passion too, always have though. Of course sticking a fork in my left eye wouldn't do much except hurt for awhile.



That's what happens when you give a blow job to a Xenomorph.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's what happens when you give a blow job to a Xenomorph.



Hey Dickhead are you gonna be on tonight ? I'll play some BF3 for awhile. 
By the way Thanks for the 29 electoral's. 
Not that the Yankee's needed hand outs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey Dickhead are you gonna be on tonight ? I'll play some BF3 for awhile.
> By the way Thanks for the 29 electoral's.
> Not that the Yankee's needed hand outs.



They still haven't called it yet.....however you are welcome for 4 more years of fail.

And yeah Ill be on tonight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> By the way Thanks for the 29 electoral's.
> Not that the Yankee's needed hand outs.



You had to go there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> They are building like gang busters around here and home sales are going through the roof. Unemployment has dropped. Last time I checked we haven't been attacked by anyone other then our own people. Am I better off then 4 years ago ? Hell yes ! I'll take this failure any day.
> Ok see yuh tonight !



You can thank Governor Otter for that. Not Obama, and I can go into a TON of things to contradict your statement but Ill save it for TS. I like to hear you cry when I start giving you facts.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2012)

OOp's I let him do again. I have you figured out MM I just fly off the handle pretty quickly lately.  By the way I an't talking politics tonight. I'm playing to have fun. It ain't got nothing to do with FACT's or Bullshit ! It just isn't fun.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah I got on at 10 PST last night. Thats probably why no one was on. I was on the phone with my girl for a few good hours soo.



Jesus.  I try and be nice and help you out, even take you under my wing, so to speak, and you post shit like that.  Makes it damn hard, especially since I think you were bragging


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2012)

Haha


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Jesus.  I try and be nice and help you out, even take you under my wing, so to speak, and you post shit like that.  Makes it damn hard, especially since I think you were bragging



I bet he was eating bon bon's and twirling his hair while he was on the phone too.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet he was eating bon bon's and twirling his hair while he was on the phone too.



Leave me and my candy alone.


Wait...whut?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Leave me and my candy alone.
> 
> 
> Wait...whut?




thats rich right there dave


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Leave me and my candy alone.
> 
> 
> Wait...whut?



YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kid I Ate All Their ...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kid I Ate All Their ...



I just bought my own:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Jesus.  I try and be nice and help you out, even take you under my wing, so to speak, and you post shit like that.  Makes it damn hard, especially since I think you were bragging



okay


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> oh goodie
> 
> M16A1, A2, A3, A4
> 
> ...



Im assuming youre able to switch the fire mode too?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 10, 2012)

any idea when Aftermath drops?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2012)

So my cousin I guess is done with TPU after getting 2 two month bans for saying YOLO in threads, and hes all mad about it. I was like well its because you don't know how to act on a forum haha. So I guess we won't ever see him again on TS and in BF3 with us. haha!



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> any idea when Aftermath drops?



Im pretty sure in december.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So my cousin I guess is done with TPU after getting 2 two month bans for saying YOLO in threads, and hes all mad about it. I was like well its because you don't know how to act on a forum haha. So I guess we won't ever see him again on TS and in BF3 with us. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure in december.



He was warned a hundred times by all of us. Stupid is done as stupid does. So Phenom I'm up for BF3 or MOH tonight. Did you OC the Laptop ? I don't see any difference really.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> He was warned a hundred times by all of us. Stupid is done as stupid does. So Phenom I'm up for BF3 or MOH tonight. Did you OC the Laptop ? I don't see any difference really.



I didn't. No point when its me school laptop. Plenty fast for that shit with a Intel 330 SSD.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I didn't. No point when its me school laptop. Plenty fast for that shit with a Intel 330 SSD.


Yeah I still have that Hybrid HD planned. Not until spring though. I just don't use it much. Are you gaming tonight ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I still have that Hybrid HD planned. Not until spring though. I just don't use it much. Are you gaming tonight ?



yeah, Halo 4


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So my cousin I guess is done with TPU after getting 2 two month bans for saying YOLO in threads, and hes all mad about it.



I weep for the future.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I weep for the future.



Me too.  After the last few posts it's becoming more apparent that indeed they are blood relatives.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Me too.  After the last few posts it's becoming more apparent that indeed they are blood relatives.



Yep, we are blood relatives. Good job.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Good job.



Nice try.  Wish I could say the same to you.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2012)

I love you guys too. NOw get back to palying BF3, I've been lonely on the battlefield! NO out-of-town trips for me this weekend!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I love you guys too. NOw get back to palying BF3, I've been lonely on the battlefield! NO out-of-town trips for me this weekend!



Ill probably be on a little later today.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 10, 2012)

I may get in a bit of action during nap time, or maybe I'll play BF3 with you's guys.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> any idea when Aftermath drops?



Dec. 4th for Premium players, 18th for Non Premium.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2012)

Had a good night last night. There is a Dinosaur skull in the mountains and a second Gnome!!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Had a good night last night. There is a Dinosaur skull in the mountains and a second Gnome!!



Same maps ? I never could find even 
the first Nome. I may have to follow some one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Same maps ? I never could find even
> the first Nome. I may have to follow some one.



Sure Ill take ya there. Its in a remote shed and you gotta wear something pretty if you want to see it. Something seductive but doesn't make you look like a whore. Maybe a pink eye patch? Dunno surprise me!


----------



## Bow (Nov 13, 2012)

I had some POS hack my EA account, I was able to get it back but my friends list is gone.  please add me.

BowHunt3r


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 13, 2012)

That sucks bro; glad that's the worst of it.

Woo DXP


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Nov 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> http://www.meh.ro/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/meh.ro9592.jpg


It is my wallpaper now


----------



## HammerON (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife would shoot me if I made that my wallpaper
Tempted though.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> http://www.meh.ro/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/meh.ro9592.jpg



The fact there is no front shot saves my genitals from a Rocky 4 beat down.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 14, 2012)

HammerON said:


> My wife would shoot me if I made that my wallpaper
> Tempted though.....


Ah Hah ! My gamer is in the man cave. The wife never sets foot up here  
Plus both being in our 50's we don't give a shit what the other looks at anymore.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a good video of Ufgy *not* hacking the other day.
[yt]8y-qtC4c-PQ[/yt]

And got up another Weapon Review today, skip to 7:10 to hear me embarrass myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess we need to get back to this game huh!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I guess we need to get back to this game huh!



I play a round every night lately. One before I go to bed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I guess we need to get back to this game huh!



I never left.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2012)

Just bought this game the other night, told myself I'd never play anything within the COD or BF franchise. Damn this game is good. Get to test my two new cards on it tonight though!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Just bought this game the other night, told myself I'd never play anything within the COD or BF franchise. Damn this game is good. Get to test my two new cards on it tonight though!



Told you.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 14, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Just bought this game the other night, told myself I'd never play anything within the COD or BF franchise. Damn this game is good. Get to test my two new cards on it tonight though!



Yeah it is definitely in a class all its own. I tire of it some times just out of repetition, but always find myself coming back. Funny I have at least 50 games on my gamer and here are the 4 I find I keep going back too. Oldest to latest. COD4, Cyrsis, BFBC2, and BF3.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ah Hah ! My gamer is in the man cave. The wife never sets foot up here
> Plus both being in our 50's we don't give a shit what the other looks at anymore.




Can't wait for that day!
Replaced my Raptor with 2 SSD Vertex 4 256GB. I thought I copied all of the necessary BF3 files...





Shit. Now I have to wait until I finish downloading the two DLC's


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

Had a great night on BF3! haru, dave, erocker, and me played a few rounds while chewed our FLAyVERED DEEEEEEEYUP!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Had a great night on BF3! haru, dave, erocker, and me played a few rounds while chewed our FLAyVERED DEEEEEEEYUP!


Yeah I seen Dave's string of ribbon's and medal's last night on Battlelog and checked out the Battle report. 
66,000 points, Jeez ! I also seen where ERocker told him to stick his stats up his butt


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I seen Dave's string of ribbon's and medal's last night on Battlelog and checked out the Battle report.
> 66,000 points, Jeez ! I also seen where ERocker told him to stick his stats up his butt



2 medals with DoubleXP.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah it is definitely in a class all its own. I tire of it some times just out of repetition, but always find myself coming back. Funny I have at least 50 games on my gamer and here are the 4 I find I keep going back too. Oldest to latest. COD4, Cyrsis, BFBC2, and BF3.



Well last i checked i had 250+ games on steam and another 100 or so on other crappy DRM's and standalone disks (no jokes, search RCoon on steam if you dont believe me xD), but I've played this every night so far!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Well last i checked i had 250+ games on steam and another 100 or so on other crappy DRM's and standalone disks (no jokes, search RCoon on steam if you dont believe me xD), but I've played this every night so far!



That's been my story for over a year.  I played Need For Speed Most Wanted last weekend, finished it, back to BF3 I went...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2012)

Damn the one night I play Bulletstorm instead of BF3 and everyone was on. Figures.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn the one night I play Bulletstorm instead of BF3 and everyone was on. Figures.



I posted above that I was going to come back to BF3 yesterday ^^^


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Well last i checked i had 250+ games on steam and another 100 or so on other crappy DRM's and standalone disks (no jokes, search RCoon on steam if you dont believe me xD), but I've played this every night so far!



I believe. I think I have 35 on Steam, 7 on Orgin 
and a bunch of stand alone ole school games. I 
backed off a lot when I built my last machine and 
whittled Installed games to about 30 I think. I install 
the ones I don't have on it on my back up gamer


----------



## RCoon (Nov 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I believe. I think I have 35 on Steam, 7 on Orgin
> and a bunch of stand alone ole school games. I
> backed off a lot when I built my last machine and
> whittled Installed games to about 30 I think. I install
> the ones I don't have on it on my back up gamer



It's those steam deals that get me, i usually pick up a pack or two during christmas when i can pay £30-40 a pack and then generally buy a bunch of little indie games to pass the time. Generally repetitively play the same epic games over and over though. Still playing all the Wolfenstein series to this date! And CoD 1 was my favourite out of the franchise! Steam and abandonware sites are my gaming home 
Battlefield 3 broke the routine /sadface


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> ERocker told him to stick his stats up his butt



No no no. It is just a general statement.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2012)

erocker said:


> No no no. It is just a general statement.



Timing was rather apt though.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2012)

erocker said:


> No no no. It is just a general statement.


When he had his old mic on TS I think we have 
all told him to stick that up his butt


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 15, 2012)

Well im slowly creeping back into BF3 a lot more. planning on getting back into the swing of things with the ol TPU crew. anybody up for playing i got a couple hours before i gotta go,
.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2012)

pretty impressive


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool, a Friday DXP night

I have a question on Cloud. Can you set it so your machine doesn't use cloud every time and change your settings. I use 3 different computers to play BF3 and even if I click on don't sync with cloud it does it any way and changes my Graphics settings. On one machine I run ultra, the other on Medium/High and the laptop is on Low/Medium.Gets to be pain in the ass to have to change every time I jump on a different computer.
I looked thru the Orgin settings and didn't see any where to change the sync.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just going through some video and found this...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 17, 2012)

natr0n said:


> pretty impressive



lmao i remember pulling crap like this in Delta Force Extreme 2


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> lmao i remember pulling crap like this in Delta Force Extreme 2


Delta Force didn't have bullet drop though did it? I know the first 
one didn't. I had Extreme , but didn't ever play it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 19, 2012)

well my BF3 gaming is over for awhile GPU off for RMA, only have HD4000 IGP so my gaming days are done for now.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the color of your user name.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well my BF3 gaming is over for awhile GPU off for RMA, only have HD4000 IGP so my gaming days are done for now.



Damn you tear shit up like nobody else. Hell more then all of us combined. 
Do you OC the shit out of everything ? Don't let Crazy touch your PC


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks Alex but if things don't get better at home that color might disappear before i even get to make good on it 

@ Boise no my 7970 is technically defective most of them are, i just finally got around to getting it replaced, hopefully ill end up with a 7970 Matrix Platinum instead.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thanks Alex but if things don't get better at home that color might disappear before i even get to make good on it
> 
> @ Boise no my 7970 is technically defective most of them are, i just finally got around to getting it replaced, hopefully ill end up with a 7970 Matrix Platinum instead.



What happened to that old 6450?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 19, 2012)

5450 and its weaker than the HD 4000


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 19, 2012)

Hopefully gonna play some more BF3 with you guys, I'll record it and put it in here!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 5450 and its weaker than the HD 4000



I could of told you that. Your lucky to run COD 4 with it on anything , but low.


----------



## andrewhignight (Nov 19, 2012)

BF3 is Lawls...
Guys go check out my forum post in general discussion.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2012)

andrewhignight said:


> BF3 is Lawls...
> Guys go check out my forum post in general discussion.


Link it I looked. Don't make us work


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 19, 2012)

Orange name is reviewer right?

Ah, Crazyeyes, the King of RMAs. :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Orange name is reviewer right?
> 
> Ah, Crazyeyes, the King of RMAs. :/



Crazy eyes in TPU's new CPU cooler reviewer. You will see TPU do alot more AIO/AIR reviews soon enough. I believe crazy will do a great job.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh I know he has the chops...and the time...he just needs the hardware.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh I know he has the chops...and the time...he just needs the hardware.



He has a good review rig that he just built but I don't think he has posted the specs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 19, 2012)

i have everything i need just im busy as its holiday season real jobs and bills come first, sadly the situation at home is deteriorating to an extreme so i might not even finish a review things are bad here nothing money related mind you just lots ignorance and stress has reached a point where i can't handle it, living on the street eating out a dumpster was less stressful than my current situation. 

But thats the way it goes you make something good happen for yourself and life kicks you in the teeth. Oh well, ill figure something out made it this far i dont plan to give up a job i actually wanted so easily not after what i spent to make sure i could do it and do it right.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2012)

Battlefield Friends - Colonel 100 (Season Finale) ...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Grab your November Premium bonus content
> 
> New Platoon emblems and soldier profile images
> For anyone visiting Battlelog, we have included a batch of new Premium exclusive Platoon decals  that you can use when building or updating your Platoon emblem. We have also added 8 new soldier profile images that you can use with your Battlelog account. The new decals and soldier images will all be marked with the Premium “P” and are available to use now.



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654788363679263/3/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 20, 2012)

[yt]cEg-2dpSssI[/yt]


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 21, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> [yt]cEg-2dpSssI[/yt]



That looks nuts ! Hey Gully how you feel about Batch starting ? I'm diehard Niner's, but like the Steelers too. Born up the Allegheny from Heinz Field. QB's are dropping like flies.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Got another Weapon Review up, did the M16A3 flavor of the year Assault Rifle a bit ago, so figured I would review the new flavor (of the month, maybe months) this time, and did the M416.











boise49ers said:


> That looks nuts ! Hey Gully how you feel about Batch starting ? I'm diehard Niner's, but like the Steelers too. Born up the Allegheny from Heinz Field. QB's are dropping like flies.



Where did the tooth story go? That sounded nasty, I just had a temp root canal done a few months ago and it wasn't too bad, but whatever you had done sounded much worse than a root canal.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Where did the tooth story go? That sounded nasty, I just had a temp root canal done a few months ago and it wasn't too bad, but whatever you had done sounded much worse than a root canal.



Just figured it wasn't BF3 related. I'm actually bouncing back pretty good. Haven't had a pain pill since this morning. 
The teeth surrounding the one that was pulled hurt worse then the hole in my head. Eating is a pain in the ass of 
course though. Tomorrow will be a challenge Those fucking Norco's kept me up until 3 a.m. last night. They 
affect me differently then most people. They kill the pain, but wire me up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 25, 2012)

Aftermath looks sweet! I can't wait till that drops.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Was nice to see you jump in G8R, I'm not sure if I ever have had you added on Skype, I think Ufgy does. Nexttime if you see us on toss him a message, or you can add me I think I'm lkurganl. Had some good moments in those ISO's hunting you and being hunted by you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2012)

I wont be online until at least Thursday. Newegg screwed up my shipping. Gonna call em tomorrow. PARTY FOUL!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 26, 2012)

What!?!?  I just got some new nipple cream I wanted to fill you in on.  Looks like Dave is gonna have to get my review instead.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Those fucking Norco's kept me up until 3 a.m. last night. They
> affect me differently then most people. They kill the pain, but wire me up.



I have the same issue with "downers" like that. Booze does it too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aftermath footage









[YT]cEg-2dpSssI[/YT]


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bought Deluxe Edition on Game Stop the download says Limited Edition*



EastCoasthandle said:


> This is something I will keep my eye on.



I just recently bought BF III . Bought the digital download from Game Sop the DeluxeEdition. When it installed and I run it it says Limited Edition. On the Origin web site it says I have Deluxe Privileges but I see no way to Download the modules like Back to Karkhana. Am I doing something wrong . Can anyone advise me on this?
Thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2012)

what's your soldier name?


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 26, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I just recently bought BF III . Bought the digital download from Game Sop the DeluxeEdition. When it installed and I run it it says Limited Edition. On the Origin web site it says I have Deluxe Privileges but I see no way to Download the modules like Back to Karkhana. Am I doing something wrong . Can anyone advise me on this?
> Thanks.



They should download from Origin as updates to the game, or at least that is how it worked for me with Back to Karkand.


Also I will give a heads up on what Aftermath is like in a few days as I picked up BF3 Premium edition for PS3 for $25 

Shame I still need to buy it for PC as well


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2012)

Premium is half off right now...


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> what's your soldier name?



I havent created a name yet. What I am concerned about is that my game as it loads says Limited Edition,not Premium.I see no way to download the different modules only useless wallpapers. The modules say I own them, but where are they in my game?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I havent created a name yet. What I am concerned about is that my game as it loads says Limited Edition,not Premium.I see no way to download the different modules only useless wallpapers. The modules say I own them, but where are they in my game?



Why don't you just try playing?  IF it says you have access in Origin, you do, and if the game does not have the needed files, it will download them.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry for this silly question but in the BF3 Limited/Premium Edition how many gb I have to download on Origin?
All this because I only can download 30gb of data per month  yeah, I know...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm it is a fair amount of GBs especially with all three DLCs so far released...less than twenty gigs though I am pretty sure.  I am not home atm; someone else can be more specific.

You can back up your Origin Games folder same as steamapps so you never have to download more than once, FYI.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm it is a fair amount of GBs especially with all three DLCs so far released...less than twenty gigs though I am pretty sure.  I am not home atm; someone else can be more specific.
> 
> You can back up your Origin Games folder same as steamapps so you never have to download more than once, FYI.



On Amazon says it 10gb but I doubt


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Sorry for this silly question but in the BF3 Limited/Premium Edition how many gb I have to download on Origin?
> All this because I only can download 30gb of data per month  yeah, I know...



Hope this helps. I have Premium:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 26, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I just recently bought BF III . Bought the digital download from Game Sop the DeluxeEdition. When it installed and I run it it says Limited Edition. On the Origin web site it says I have Deluxe Privileges but I see no way to Download the modules like Back to Karkhana. Am I doing something wrong . Can anyone advise me on this?
> Thanks.




Try opening Origin, then Go to the "My games" page.

Hover over BF3 , then you'll see a "i" icon for information. Click it.

It will Show which Content has Been installed/downloaded.

If you Don't See what you've paid for there, then I recommend you Call origin/EA.

They are VERY helpful , and easy to talk to.

They will access your account with you on the phone , and address the issue.

Best of Luck


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2012)

Heh I was like "I can't remember if it's just over or just under 20GB". Oops. 

Yeah the base game is about 10GB. And if you need Origin support I would just use Live Chat.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 27, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Try opening Origin, then Go to the "My games" page.
> 
> Hover over BF3 , then you'll see a "i" icon for information. Click it.
> 
> ...




  Thanks. I was able to see the expansions I was entitled to and Back to Karkand and BF III Premium Ecdition were ready to download. When I tried to download them it was unsuccessful with an error code. I believe all the Cyber Monday traffic with there 50% off discount is tying up the downloads. Their tech support recommended waiting til later tonight or better yet tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 27, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I believe all the Cyber Monday traffic with there 50% off discount is tying up the downloads.



That's more than plausible.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Premium is half off right now...



Shame.  It appears that only the Premium Edition is half off right now.  Premium is still $49.99.  If you already have the game you can't buy the Premium Edition, and there is no discount on BF3 Premium.

Totally make sense to me, and yes, I absolutely refuse to make another Origin account to get the discount.

I'm Irish.  We're stubborn.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> If you already have the game you can't buy the Premium Edition, and there is no discount on BF3 Premium.
> 
> Totally make sense to me, and yes, I absolutely refuse to make another Origin account to get the discount.
> 
> I'm Irish.  We're stubborn.



Not tru

 $30   And I own BF3.  "Plus, you’ll get Battlefield 3™ Premium membership and the Multiplayer Head Start Kit."

Battlefield 3™ Premium Edition features:
• Get the Battlefield 3™ game and all 5 expansion packs, including 20 new maps, 20 new weapons, 10 new vehicles, and four new game modes.

http://store.origin.com/store?Actio...EFIELD3PE_Web_Hero_BuyNow&productID=255751200


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 27, 2012)

Physical or digital?  Every time I add the digital one to the shopping cart it won't let me buy it because I already own BF3.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2012)

Digital. Try purching it from the website. I didnt do it from within Origin log in. At the end it asked me for my log in. Well now its $48


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was doing it on my phone from work.  Doesn't matter.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 27, 2012)

Man I haven't played in awhile. Holiday's, Football, Tired ! Between those 3 I just don't get much time. I may get some Crysis in tonight. I get called a Yankee almost as much as MM calls me one  I need to finish Warfighter SP too. That'll give me something to do before Aftermath. What is it's release date for Premium accounts ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 27, 2012)

Me neither as I have found myself totally back into Skyrim which I had grown tired of and just dropped like six months ago about "halfway" though.

Looking forward to Aftermath though.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 27, 2012)

PS3 Premium Aftermath release today. PC premium Next Week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonder if they will open the assignments and Crossbow early?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wonder if they will open the assignments and Crossbow early?



Nope. Crossbow is attained by playing the new game mode.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. Crossbow is attained by playing the new game mode.



Awww thought it may be like the other DLC's when you can unlock the weapons by doing assignments.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. Crossbow is attained by playing the new game mode.



So how hard is it to attain ?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Awww thought it may be like the other DLC's when you can unlock the weapons by doing assignments.




It IS an assignment...




boise49ers said:


> So how hard is it to attain ?



You WIN three rounds of the new game mode. So simple.


Most of the other assignments involve unlocking arrows for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It IS an assignment..



Oh I see, Its just IN that game mode were the assignment needs to be done in.

Bummer. Well atleast next week we can play.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh I see, Its just IN that game mode were the assignment needs to be done in.
> 
> Bummer. Well atleast next week we can play.



Yep, on both accounts.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well since we got to wait a bit for Aftermath. I went through all the information out there that I thought was interesting, and made a video basically breaking down all of the info from the DLC and all of the info from the patch itself for balancing and bug fixes. So if you guys are curious about anything, take a look!


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 28, 2012)

Love your videos bro.  Hate the Canadian accent.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't mind it a bit.  Much better than Boston, Brooklyn, or even Chi Town tough guy.  Hell, I'd take Southern Crawdad over the pretentious East coast dialects, too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 28, 2012)

theyre releasing another patch! Is this for actually balancing shit, or messing it up a bit more so that the game feels different?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> theyre releasing another patch! Is this for actually balancing shit, or messing it up a bit more so that the game feels different?



Thought the patch was only for PS3?


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I don't mind it a bit.  Much better than Boston, Brooklyn, or even Chi Town tough guy.  Hell, I'd take Southern Crawdad over the pretentious East coast dialects, too.



Uh.  Off topic here.

How's that "Not out of state machine gun manufacturing" law working out in MT?

Also, every time Kurg's say about I get the freaking "I'm on a Boat" song stuck in my head.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Love your videos bro.  Hate the Canadian accent.



 Thanks, and it's a Minnesoootan accent 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> theyre releasing another patch! Is this for actually balancing shit, or messing it up a bit more so that the game feels different?



Yep new patch, my video I got over the DLC and the patch changes. The patch doesn't change all of that much, I cover that info at the end. Just a few weapon adjustments and some bug fixes (not many of those either). Thats part of the reason I made the video, I been more curious about the patch than the DLC, and now that, that info is out, might as well roll it all into one place.



brandonwh64 said:


> Thought the patch was only for PS3?



Nope, see above.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thanks, and it's a Minnesoootan accent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sound like Sarah Palin.

Donchaknow?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> You sound like Sarah Palin.
> 
> Donchaknow?



Ya hose head


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Uh.  Off topic here.
> 
> How's that "Not out of state machine gun manufacturing" law working out in MT?



Fantastic.  Kalispell, the biggest town near me, has at least four companies manufacturing guns, and another making custom shotguns.  This one is the flavor of the month, now.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Fantastic.  Kalispell, the biggest town near me, has at least four companies manufacturing guns, and another making custom shotguns.  This one is the flavor of the month, now.



.300 Win Mag in an AR platform?

Sign me the hell up!

Back on topic.  I'm thinking I may part myself with $50 for Premium.  I tried several times yesterday to buy it though my phone while it was on sale, but it wouldn't allow it to happen.

I do log on to find all you guys playing on DLC maps and stuff, then I try to find a match and it keeps setting me up for Operation Metro murderthons.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

Yessiree.
The full titanium .308 AR looks pretty sweet, too.  $100,000 is a little out of my price range, though.  Hell, all their guns are.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Was making this for the description of my video, if anyone hasn't looked at the assignment tree for Aftermath, here it all is in order.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yessiree.
> The full titanium .308 AR looks pretty sweet, too.  $100,000 is a little out of my price range, though.  Hell, all their guns are.



If Im gonna drop that kinda loot I want a Holland and Holland.

http://www.hollandandholland.com

They are timeless.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If Im gonna drop that kinda loot I want a Holland and Holland.
> 
> http://www.hollandandholland.com
> 
> They are timeless.



Sure, amazing guns, but (other than the shotguns) antiquated rounds.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Sure, amazing guns, but (other than the shotguns) antiquated rounds.



.240H&H
.300H&H
.375H&H
.400H&H
.465H&H

They all do the job perfectly fine. I mean they are originally custom rounds for custom guns. Do you expect to shoot commoner ammo in such elegance? lol

With that being said Ive always wanted one of their shot guns or.......a dueling pistol set but, I doubt I have a cool 5 million laying around.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

None on that list would top any Weatherby round.

EDIT:  I'd be your second, if Reayth was too drunk or in jail.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> None on that list would top any Weatherby round.
> 
> EDIT:  I'd be your second, if Reayth was too drunk or in jail.



If it wasnt for .300 H&H Roy wouldn't have anything to work with. Give the devil his dues. Classic rounds will always have a place.

As for the second, I can't think of a classier way of going then a head shot from a 2.5 million dollar H&H. Of course if I had that kinda money the booze, drugs and woman would do me in faster then that bullet would


----------



## DOM (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone play MOH ?


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 28, 2012)

My next gun, besides a new AR will be chambered in .45 Colt.

I'm thinking SAA, classic, classic, classic


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> None on that list would top any Weatherby round.
> 
> EDIT:  I'd be your second, if Reayth was too drunk or in jail.



if Reayth wasn't his second, than he'd be the other duelist....


BTW Reay, I'll be your second if it comes down to it.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 28, 2012)

DOM said:


> Anyone play MOH ?



I just played a round. Servers are empty. I do have a Platoon. I seriously "shoot me now" 
Wish I bought Black Ops 2 instead. Warfighter is a step in the wrong direction. Backwards 

Clubhouse
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174103


TPUWarfighters


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I don't mind it a bit.  Much better than Boston, Brooklyn, or even Chi Town tough guy.  Hell, I'd take Southern Crawdad over the pretentious East coast dialects, too.



No need for defensive response. This is a big world. Some people have small minds and don't realize we have more in common than different. I love French accents, and Indian, and Mexican, and African, and Asian, and Middle Eastern. They are all are brothers and sisters.  I love many international cuisines as well. American food is often unhealthy and too bland. Love a little spice in my life.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 28, 2012)

Info on the vehicles in After Math.....Yep Scottish or Irish accent.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_oo5ZbrQ0o


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> No need for defensive response. This is a big world. Some people have small minds and don't realize we have more in common than different. I love French accents, and Indian, and Mexican, and African, and Asian, and Middle Eastern. They are all are brothers and sisters.  I love many international cuisines as well. American food is often unhealthy and too bland. Love a little spice in my life.



I wasn't being defensive at all, since the comment wasn't aimed at me, just stating my opinion, politically correct or not.  Thanks for the "We are the World" response, though.  I can't argue with you on the food aspect.


----------



## DOM (Nov 28, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I just played a round. Servers are empty. I do have a Platoon. I seriously "shoot me now"
> Wish I bought Black Ops 2 instead. Warfighter is a step in the wrong direction. Backwards
> 
> Clubhouse
> ...


I don't have moh was thinking of getting it guy I play with bf3 got it and said it was like cod bo 

But I haven't seen bo2 

I still like bf3 play when I have time 

But ill post on the other thread since this is about bf3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 28, 2012)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Inside DICE: Creating an arena for fierce competitive gameplay in Aftermath



> *[DICE] H Brun |  11.23.12 | 21 comments*
> 
> _While all four maps in Battlefield 3: Aftermath are themed around the same concept of a post-earthquake environment, they all play differently. In this map overview, we discuss how Talah Market brings fierce competitive gameplay into focus._
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I wasn't being defensive at all, since the comment wasn't aimed at me, just stating my opinion, politically correct or not.  Thanks for the "We are the World" response, though.  I can't argue with you on the food aspect.



Speak for yourself. Southern cookin is what the lord intended.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 28, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I wasn't being defensive at all, since the comment wasn't aimed at me, just stating my opinion, politically correct or not.  Thanks for the "We are the World" response, though.  I can't argue with you on the food aspect.



You are quite right. I took too much from the other fellas interpretation of the video.Though I am not a we are the world person except as regards my world view of working class oppression.

  By the way there is a major glitch on the Origin server. I have been getting an error code and been unable to download BF III Premium nor Back to Karkand. I called them for 2 days and finally had someone who investigated and replicated the same error on a few of their machines. It will be a few days to correct. They did a buggy network upgrade apparently according toi the support person I spoke to.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

First Xbow jet kill!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> First Xbow jet kill!



Ah so the bow can be used in all maps? I wonder if the new skins can be too?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah so the bow can be used in all maps? I wonder if the new skins can be too?!



Yes it can. Also it does damage to ALL vehicles and from what I have read, it does 91 damage per bolt to all air vehicles except transports and it only does 61 per bolt.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes it can. Also it does damage to ALL vehicles and from what I have read, it does 91 damage per bolt to all air vehicles except transports and it only does 61 per bolt.



Thats more then the SMAW/RPG/STINGER  DICE is just trollin now 

What about the new skins?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats more then the SMAW/RPG/STINGER  DICE is just trollin now
> 
> What about the new skins?



Yes it is so I am thinking correctly that it will be patched soon. Its like the "DART" was to the M26


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 29, 2012)

Had a funny moment earlier tonight while looking at helicopter videos on Youtube with a coworker.

"Dude check this guy out, he's a total badass with this helicopter."

"What map is he playing on?  I don't recognize it."

"Caspian Border."

"No, that's not Caspian Border, I don't recognize the spawn point."

I turn in my chair, look him in the eye and say.

"That's because you play BF3 on the Xbox, my friend.  The PC version is far superior.  Were you aware that Caspian Border is a 64 player map?"

"Uh, there's a max of like 32 on Xbox."

"That means the PC version is twice as awesome.  Just sayin'"


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 29, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Had a funny moment earlier tonight while looking at helicopter videos on Youtube with a coworker.
> 
> "Dude check this guy out, he's a total badass with this helicopter."
> 
> ...



It can be twice as frustrating too  If you get on a total shit team against a good organized 
team you just get mowed down twice as fast. Or if you just suck like I do 
Though the Graphic's, Map's and everything else is still far superior.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> It can be twice as frustrating too  If you get on a total shit team against a good organized
> team you just get mowed down twice as fast. Or if you just suck like I do
> Though the Graphic's, Map's and everything else is still far superior.



lol, yeah.  I agree.  It's been a really long time since I've played.  I think I'm gonna give it a go this weekend.  I'm still level 16, lmao.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes it can. Also it does damage to ALL vehicles and from what I have read, it does 91 damage per bolt to all air vehicles except transports and it only does 61 per bolt.



Good times.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 2, 2012)

I want to smash my computer to bits, I'm so frustrated right now.

I bought Premium, downloaded the remaining expansions and logged into Battlelog to play some BF3.

"An error was reported from EA Online"

Fuck you EA.  It was working fine a week or two ago when I logged into play a little bit.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 2, 2012)

I love games like this: battlelog

We were down about 250 tickets at one point on a 800 ticket server. Couldn't get away from the E flag.


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 3, 2012)

I logged in to play a little earlier today.  I forgot how epic BF3 is, and how taxing it is on my system.  (and how terrible I am at it)

I would like to personally like to thank ChaoticG8R, Black Haru, Reayth and Gny Sgt Highway for taking my dogtags.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

Downloading Aftermath as we speak! Played alittle last night but by the time I got my GFX drivers fixed everyone had quit playing. Hopefully we can get some aftermath going on!


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2012)

so 4th is when you can play AM right ? why let me dl it but i cant play fu EA


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> so 4th is when you can play AM right ? why let me dl it but i cant play fu EA



It let you download it so tomorrow the servers are not overloaded with people trying to play and download at the same time. Its actually a good idea.


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It let you download it so tomorrow the servers are not overloaded with people trying to play and download at the same time. Its actually a good idea.



i wanna play right now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> i wanna play right now



Me too :/

I enjoyed what little I got to play last night. I was using the Spaz12 on close quarters having some nasty kill streaks. If you sit on top floor of heavy metal behind the stairs, you can catch some idiots just running up to get you HAHAH


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Erocker likes to live under stairs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Erocker likes to live under stairs.



Was having bad issues last night with only one card working even thought Xfire was enabled but after following erockers old guide and installing the new 12.11 beta 8 with Cap 1 it started working great but by that time everyone had quit and started playing payday. I ended up getting on a CQ server for a round or two.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 3, 2012)

3GB update is downloading right now. Close to 4GB. I hope that Aftermath opens up tonight at mid night!


----------



## kg4icg (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess I will get it when I get off of work tonight.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 3, 2012)

Battlelog - New server update lets you tweak Gun Master weapon progression



> By: trydling
> 
> _A new server update rolled out last week for consoles and this morning for PC. Changes include the ability to tailor Gun Master mode to your liking. PC players have also received the latest game client update today. Full details below._
> 
> ...



Battlelog - BF3 patch: PS3 input lag removed, weapons balancing, and bug fixes



> By: trydling
> _We have been busy making some welcome fixes for our PlayStation 3 players, fine tuning a lot of weapons based on your feedback, and tweaking some gameplay mechanics. This update goes live November 27 on consoles, and no later than December 4 on PC. Full details below, including how to download this essential multiplayer update once it is live on your platform._
> 
> *1) Addressed “input lag” on PS3*
> ...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Any word on why After Math is not out yet ? The forums are ablaze with H8te EA/DICE comments with no word on why or when.


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2012)

really wtf EA i already dl AM yesterday and it says i dont have it installed :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

Was suppose to be 3AM but now there is no ETA. Below was posted from their facebook page



> BF3
> Follow BF3 on twitter @ www.twitter.com/BFplayers
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Release time for BF3 Aftermath Premium members on Dec 4th
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2012)

New update now...



> UPDATE: Aftermath is being made available progressively for all of our PC Premium members. It should be available to all PC Premium members no later than end of day today (Dec 4). Thanks for your patience.



I'm a bit disappointed. Last night I looked at the clock and seen it was 1:30, so I figured I might as well stay up till 3am then play some, got to 3:30am and I finally went to bed. Just woke up thinking for sure I would be playing by now, and nope. Not sure weather to waste more time in Far Cry 3 or WarZ...


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> New update now...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed. Last night I looked at the clock and seen it was 1:30, so I figured I might as well stay up till 3am then play some, got to 3:30am and I finally went to bed. Just woke up thinking for sure I would be playing by now, and nope. Not sure weather to waste more time in Far Cry 3 or WarZ...




Your thoughts on FC3 ? Glad I didn't wait on Aftermath last


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 4, 2012)

What a goat rope.  Their forums are saying that there is another 4GB to download today, that the last 3.8GB was all patch?  I'm not sure about that.  Nice job, EA.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Your thoughts on FC3 ? Glad I didn't wait on Aftermath last



So far lots of fun, I haven't got to play a ton yet. you can see the intro on my youtube channel and a bit of gameplay if your curious. Think I'm gonna go play a bit of it now. I didn't really like the 2nd one either, it's a huge improvement over that.

-------------------
Also when I had posted that I only seen about 3 servers up with people in them, and I could not join those (most likely testers). When I looked at 2am I only seen 2 servers like that. Now theres a huge list, so they are making good on it, just a crap shoot on when you are selected it seems.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So far lots of fun, I haven't got to play a ton yet. you can see the intro on my youtube channel and a bit of gameplay if your curious. Think I'm gonna go play a bit of it now. I didn't really like the 2nd one either, it's a huge improvement over that.
> 
> -------------------
> Also when I had posted that I only seen about 3 servers up with people in them, and I could not join those (most likely testers). When I looked at 2am I only seen 2 servers like that. Now theres a huge list, so they are making good on it, just a crap shoot on when you are selected it seems.



I've checked out a ton of youtubes on it. I actually enjoyed 2 except for the shitty jamming weapons and Malaria BS. 
This one looks great though. So they are saying over 7 GB for Aftermath + Patch ?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2012)

ugh...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ugh...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49307&stc=1&d=1354644781



Did that just pop up and start dling, or did you have to try and join a server, then open origin and that came up?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did that just pop up and start dling, or did you have to try and join a server, then open origin and that came up?



I got that update yesterday


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I got that update yesterday



I've heard that theres another update as well today. I downloaded one yesterday as well, and I heard others did too, but then they were saying they had to download another 3 or 4gb patch today. So I'm just making sure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've heard that theres another update as well today. I downloaded one yesterday as well, and I heard others did too, but then they were saying they had to download another 3 or 4gb patch today. So I'm just making sure.



jesus christ


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I got that update yesterday



No, you got the patch yesterday. Now you have this.

I had to try to join a server to get it to start.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> jesus christ



Here's verification on it as well, I'm going to try this method.
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/149l4n/attention_pc_players_how_i_dld_aftermath/

**EDIT**
It worked, 2nd game I tried joining started a DL. Which is weird since I been trying to join servers all morning.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Here's verification on it as well, I'm going to try this method.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/149l4n/attention_pc_players_how_i_dld_aftermath/
> 
> **EDIT**
> ...



WEll, I just tried to join a server, and it said you need to download aftermath, so i said open in Origin and it started to download?????


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 4, 2012)

i double clicked on Battlefield 3 and it started the download.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

im joining a server right now
EDIT: its hung at connecting


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

This whole planet is half ass anymore. No one does a good job anymore. I swear this world is not gonna end because of the Mayan calender but from dip shits doing crappy jobs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This whole planet is half ass anymore. No one does a good job anymore. I swear this world is not gonna end because of the Mayan calender but from dip shits doing crappy jobs.



The world was never going to end because of the Mayan Calender. And world won't end, what will end is humanity.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

My download isnt starting. I have to chose to manually do it i guess?

But looks like more and more US servers are being occupied.


----------



## erixx (Dec 4, 2012)

Weell I see that I do not need to post that it doesn't work after yesterdays "patch" todays "upgrade" and the popup from battlelog "you now have aftermatch"... 

Going to make a cup of tea...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The world was never going to end because of the Mayan Calender. And world won't end, what will end is humanity.



At this point I am willing to bet mankind is so stupid it will collapse and punch a whole in the very fabric of time and space, imploding the entire universe in onto itself. Creating a massive vacuum of stupidity that will suck all of space and time into a hot pan of man made bullshit pie.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At this point I am willing to bet mankind is so stupid it will collapse and punch a whole in the very fabric of time and space, imploding the entire universe in onto itself. Creating a massive vacuum of stupidity that will suck all of space and time into a hot pan of man made bullshit pie.



thats worth quoting in a sig.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> thats worth quoting in a sig.



No its not. The fact is IM A IDIOT and PEOPLE QUOTE ME! WE ARE SCREWED!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2012)

I had to Try and join a server , then Open origin when prompted, then it started.

I Stayed up ALL night till 7AM EST, just to See "we are working on resolving the issue with the Aftermath PC download, and ALL PC user's SHOULD have it by the End of the Day".

It better work after this.Premium , Huh.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At this point I am willing to bet mankind is so stupid it will collapse and punch a whole in the very fabric of time and space, imploding the entire universe in onto itself. Creating a massive vacuum of stupidity that will suck all of space and time into a hot pan of man made bullshit pie.



Large Hadron Collider anyone?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Large Hadron Collider anyone?



Oh yeah. Its gonna be great. I just hope its fast whatever happens.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

god damn it, I accidently cancelled the download for aftermath, and now I can initiate it again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This whole planet is half ass anymore. No one does a good job anymore. I swear this world is not gonna end because of the Mayan calender but from dip shits doing crappy jobs.



Or CuMon man.... Same Pople Do ai goud Jorb Stille , ,Rite?

Haf phaith , yu  mai be Surprized


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2012)

Also FYI, it DID work when I attempted to open a game. It did the Download, and now it Work's , although Don't Feel bad , the DAMN Server's are frickin EMPTY!.

I Really hope they resolve this SOON.

Good Luck to All


----------



## caleb (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't download it. battlelog pops up origin but nothing happens. EA pages say its being "progressively distributed".... LAMERS


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just played a round of Aftermath. Nice maps. Dunno why you guys are having issues. Mine loaded like a boss.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 4, 2012)

Well then it pretty much ends for us  I hear they picked 2012 
because the proficiencies said Obama was going to get re-elected. 
Has anyone seen that cartoon ? Dem, but that shit was funny


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just opened origin and aftermath started downloading so once I get home tonight I will be ready for some game action.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2012)

And these maps are amazing. Feels much more like BC2, good for infantry and for tanks, and no damn jets. Very good map design, I think best DLC yet by a good margin, even after playing so little.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2012)

DLing now. Should be on tonight for a bit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2012)

These maps are freaking sweet!


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice maps but why do ppl always have to cry about something already gosh :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2012)

What would that be? Tho IDK why you are surprised.

Edit: WTF did I download yesterday if Aftermath is coming down now? Meh, at least I'm getting 5MB/sec.


----------



## DOM (Dec 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What would that be? Tho IDK why you are surprised.
> 
> Edit: WTF did I download yesterday if Aftermath is coming down now? Meh, at least I'm getting 5MB/sec.



IT WAS A PATCH YOU STILL HAVE TO DL AM


----------



## Bow (Dec 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> These maps are freaking sweet!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2012)

just went 34 and 12 on one map while flying the Little Bird and doing some sniping. So awesome! these maps are the perfect mixture of being big enough to do some vehicle action, while also being small enough to keep the action engaging.


----------



## jed (Dec 5, 2012)

If anyone sees friend invites from [TPU]Zulfrex, that's me.  Feel free to add me.  I'm a n00b but enjoy playing and being good at stupid things like handing out revives and fixing helo-copters


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah fun fun well done


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> just went 34 and 12 on one map while flying the Little Bird and doing some sniping. So awesome! these maps are the perfect mixture of being big enough to do some vehicle action, while also being small enough to keep the action engaging.


I played one round and it reminded me of the MOH. The good one not the last turd.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Dec 5, 2012)

omg aftermath is AMAZING, ive only played for 2 rounds in Azadi Palace and my god...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 5, 2012)

Servers are very laggy for me atm.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Dec 5, 2012)

ahhhh soo im not the only one.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 5, 2012)

Did you guys see this?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, it's been a busy day. Got in quite a few hours of play time, and a few hours of prep the night before to do as much coverage on launch day as I possibly could. As a result I managed to knock out 3 weapon reviews in one day all up to date for the Aftermath Patch/DLC. I plan on getting more content out all this week as well, and not just Weapon Reviews, but Modes and Map coverage. 

Maketh way for the reviews!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 5, 2012)

I managed to unlock all the Xbow mods last night. I find the game runs smooth as soft butter while having a nice tone to it. They removed the Blueish tint everything had so now it is more gritty in tone. Overall, the maps are fun to play, the Xbow is a beast if you can aim, and this expansion may be the best they have released so far. 

On another note, I went to Metro Conquest Large 64 to finish unlocking the Xbows. I ended up on a No Explosive server. I was accused 3 times of using explosive arrows. ^_^ I had not even unlocked it yet.  I guess people were butt-hurt about getting Xbowed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Had a lot of fun last night with everyone playing. Its good to see a lot of the crew playing one game instead of GayZ.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Had a lot of fun last night with everyone playing. Its good to see a lot of the crew playing one game instead of GayZ.



LOL MM, Yes it was quite fun. That Xbow is my favorite weapon now even though i was having a hard time hitting people. The aiming seems to be kinda off with it but it does quite a bit of damage.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL MM, Yes it was quite fun. That Xbow is my favorite weapon now even though i was having a hard time hitting people. The aiming seems to be kinda off with it but it does quite a bit of damage.



I think I'll probably end up using xbow the most if I play with Support. Otherwise though I like my gadgets.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think I'll probably end up using xbow the most if I play with Support. Otherwise though I like my gadgets.



Can you recon with it? I need some recon time in and if I can use it I'll play that class. 
I have to get 2 wins in Scavenger done first though


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Can you recon with it? I need some recon time in and if I can use it I'll play that class.
> I have to get 2 wins in Scavenger done first though



You can use it for any class. As Recon, Medic, or Engineer it replaces Gadget Slot 1, and Support it replaces Gadget slot 2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2012)

What's the xbow assignment exactly? From the looks of it you need 150 headshots from at least 150 meters with three diff weap types but that can't be right if so many people have it already.

And yeah it was nice to see everyone playing the same game...except I chose to join on Reayth who was on the other team from the rest of you. Spawned and got stabbed by Brandon immediately before I even got my bearings and then next spawn was mowed down by Mailman in a transport vehicle. At that point I found a new server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What's the xbow assignment exactly? From the looks of it you need 150 headshots from at least 150 meters with three diff weap types but that can't be right if so many people have it already.



No you need 3 wins in scavenger mode. It took us about 5 rounds last night for most of the TPU guys to get it. Now the Xbow with the scope takes another assignment.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah thats what I was missing. I just glanced at the assignments and did not know Scoped Xbow was a separate weapon. Cool.

Yeah the way the expansion situation has played out has been...a bit strange. Or unexpected, rather. This one sounded the most meh offhand but turns out to likely be the best. And "true battlefield" AK is kind of freakin' boring.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah thats what I was missing. I just glanced at the assignments and did not know Scoped Xbow was a separate weapon. Cool.
> 
> Yeah the way the expansion situation has played out has been...a bit strange. Or unexpected, rather. This one sounded the most meh offhand but turns out to likely be the best. And "true battlefield" AK is kind of freakin' boring.



Oh BTW... How did you like that sharp knife to the face last night


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah the way the expansion situation has played out has been...a bit strange. Or unexpected, rather. This one sounded the most meh offhand but turns out to likely be the best. And "true battlefield" AK is kind of freakin' boring.



Very true.

I'm still not using the crossbow, in fact I couldn't give a rat's ass about it.  Well, that's not true, I'm pissed off that it's the only weapon dropped with this expansion, hence my hostility towards it.  True, it is an inanimate object and doesn't care what I think, but a man has to have principles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Very true.
> 
> I'm still not using the crossbow, in fact I couldn't give a rat's ass about it.  Well, that's not true, I'm pissed off that it's the only weapon dropped with this expansion, hence my hostility towards it.  True, it is an inanimate object and doesn't care what I think, but a man has to have principles.



I agree. Fat girls with small tits is something I wont stand for. Its like a Cadillac with a cloth interior. Unacceptable.

I mean Ill do a fat girl with small tits........but I won't like it. The Xbow I unlocked......but I won't use it.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Fat girls with small tits is something I wont stand for. Its like a Cadillac with a cloth interior. Unacceptable.
> 
> I mean Ill do a fat girl with small tits........but I won't like it. The Xbow I unlocked......but I won't use it.



You are a funny MF'er. If it wasn't for that I'd hate yer ass 
I remember everyone saying that about the Mass, but it wasn't
long until every one was having a blast with it. If the bow ends
up being anywhere close to as much fun as the M26 I'm all over it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 5, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Very true.
> 
> I'm still not using the crossbow, in fact I couldn't give a rat's ass about it.  Well, that's not true, I'm pissed off that it's the only weapon dropped with this expansion, hence my hostility towards it.  True, it is an inanimate object and doesn't care what I think, but a man has to have principles.



I won't really be using the xbow much, but I also don't mind we didn't get new weapons. Theres already quite a few over lapping weapons, where one is better than another at a specific role so the 2nd never gets chosen. Examples

How often to do you see these weapons being used
PP-2000, MP7, M16A4, Scar-L, MG36, and the list goes on.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I won't really be using the xbow much, but I also don't mind we didn't get new weapons. Theres already quite a few over lapping weapons, where one is better than another at a specific role so the 2nd never gets chosen. Examples
> 
> How often to do you see these weapons being used
> PP-2000, MP7, M16A4, Scar-L, MG36, and the list goes on.



I love the MG36 ! Though you are right I don't use it much. 
Only because I don't run support to often.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I love the MG36 ! Though you are right I don't use it much.
> Only because I don't run support to often.



It's not that it's horrible, but other Small LMG's like the L86A2, QBB, RPK, or M27 are better at just about everything.

In BC1 and BC2 the MG36 was a damn good gun. But thats because it came with a free scope. Other weapons oyu had to waste a Gadget slot to equip one. But not on the MG36, so that helped it stand out. But it doesn't get that bonus anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's not that it's horrible, but other Small LMG's like the L86A2, QBB, RPK, or M27 are better at just about everything.



M60, L86A2 and the M27. Check out my rounds last night for example.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

M27 is my fav out of those


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> M60, L86A2 and the M27. Check out my rounds last night for example.



Love all 3 of those. Though I think the L86 is my favorite, it's so accurate for an LMG. It's my go to Small LMG and I'd say the M60 is my go to Large LMG.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh BTW... How did you like that sharp knife to the face last night



Oh I loved it as I already commented about. I had just spawned like I said and saw you approaching for a split second and mistook you for a teammate and did not react, partly cause I had really no clue what was going on yet but also because there *were* a few teammates *right there* incl. Ryeath on whom I had just spawned. Talk about wrong place, wrong time. Opposite for you but, regardless, someone on my team should have been able to take you out before you locked on me, the bastids.

So, yeah, even tho I'm not on TS I don't really join servers to play against you guys so I just bailed. Not sure what Ryeath was doing exactly; looked like he could have been on your team had he wanted. 

I had more bad luck on the next server too tho lol. Got three C4s on a tank but it only disabled and the dude was able to hop out and get me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh I loved it as I already commented about. I had just spawned like I said and saw you approaching for a split second and mistook you for a teammate and did not react, partly cause I had really no clue what was going on yet but also because there *were* a few teammates *right there* incl. Ryeath on whom I had just spawned. Talk about wrong place, wrong time. Opposite for you but, regardless, someone on my team should have been able to take you out before you locked on me, the bastids.
> 
> So, yeah, even tho I'm not on TS I don't really join servers to play against you guys so I just bailed. Not sure what Ryeath was doing exactly; looked like he could have been on your team had he wanted.
> 
> I had more bad luck on the next server too tho lol. Got three C4s on a tank but it only disabled and the dude was able to hop out and get me.



Spawning on Reayth is always a bad idea. You are better off spawning on me in a chopper.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

It autobalanced reayth those two rounds for some reason then he never came back HAHAHA.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 5, 2012)

Battlelog - December Soldier Upgrade available for all Premium members



> By: trydling  Posted: 4 hours ago
> 
> _We recently made the December Soldier Upgrade available for all of our Battlefield 3 Premium members. You should see them now in the game and here on Battlelog. The upgrade includes five weapon camos and five Assignments tied to one dog tag each. More details below. Happy hunting!
> _
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder why the RAMBO didnt unlock for me last night. I did all those.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Spawning on Reayth is always a bad idea. You are better off spawning on me in a chopper.



I almost forgot about that! "mobile spawn point: ACTIVATE!"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2012)

Lesson learned. The hard, sharp, pointy way.

At least it wasn't compliments of Orhan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I almost forgot about that! "mobile spawn point: ACTIVATE!"



When I say "BAIL!" its not a suggestion.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder why the RAMBO didnt unlock for me last night. I did all those.



These weren't available then. I checked myself before going to bed, even, wondering why they didn't. I guess they turned them on this morning.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> These weren't available then. I checked myself before going to bed, even, wondering why they didn't. I guess they turned them on this morning.



Figures. I would have had the Rambo last night for sure.


----------



## jed (Dec 5, 2012)

I had a dream last night, after being pinned by so many XBows, that they came with heatseeking darts.  How lame would that be...

Also, anyone know if there's a way to change your screen name?  For instance, to avoid confusion, I'd like to change mine from Zulfrex to Jed.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 5, 2012)

jed said:


> Also, anyone know if there's a way to change your screen name?  For instance, to avoid confusion, I'd like to change mine from Zulfrex to Jed.



It is your Origin ID.  http://www.origin.com/us/change-id


----------



## jed (Dec 5, 2012)

Wonderful thank you!


----------



## GLD (Dec 5, 2012)

Woot! I am finally a Premium player, thanks to greenman code in TPU game deal thread. 

I am happy that I already earned my unlocks like the solfam, c4, defibs, etc. I see they are a freebie bonus with Premium. 

If you TPU soldiers wish to stick a knife in my back, my BF3 name is: xlenduroman. (xl like Honda XL motorcycle I had way back, enduro as I ride them.)


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When I say "BAIL!" its not a suggestion.


I can attest to that. Phenom won't give you that suggestion, you're on your own


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> I can attest to that. Phenom won't give you that suggestion, you're on your own



I honor that I have been shot down out of a heli or jet, and just take it, and wait for it to spawn again and get back up there. rather then landing in a hot zone of infantry hell fire and scrambling to survive.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I won't really be using the xbow much, but I also don't mind we didn't get new weapons. Theres already quite a few over lapping weapons, where one is better than another at a specific role so the 2nd never gets chosen. Examples
> 
> How often to do you see these weapons being used
> PP-2000, MP7, M16A4, Scar-L, MG36, and the list goes on.



On the contrary, I'm kind of hurting for another assault class rifle to get 500 kills with -another couple, even if they were close to old ones, would have been a nice touch.  Not to mention the fact that DICE promised more weapons and EA supposedly forced them to renege.  A novelty gun isn't enough to replace the others, hence my annoyance.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> On the contrary, I'm kind of hurting for another assault class rifle to get 500 kills with -another couple, even if they were close to old ones, would have been a nice touch.  Not to mention the fact that DICE promised more weapons and EA supposedly forced them to renege.  A novelty gun isn't enough to replace the others, hence my annoyance.



What guns do you have 500 with? Thats the one kit I think everything except for the M16A4 is pretty damn good and has their own small niche (they have managed to make small gaps between each of them, where as like PDW's 3x PDWs fire 900rpm).

--------------------
Also got a new video up today. If anyone hasn't played Scavenger yet, or maybe hasn't looked into the finer details, here's an overview of the mode.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 6, 2012)

The only ones I have left are the M16, KH2002, the FAMAS, and I'll finish up the AUG in the next few days.  I'm not a huge AUG fan, but after grinding 500 with the SCAR-L it seems like a dream.  Needless to say, I'm not playing with the SCAR anymore.  I should love the M16, but I'm not a huge burst fan, I'd rather tap the mouse with a full auto than being forced into it.  I used to choke up sometimes in close quarters with a burst gun, a problem I may have solved after rolling with the 417 for 745 kills.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The only ones I have left are the M16, KH2002, the FAMAS, and I'll finish up the AUG in the next few days.  I'm not a huge AUG fan, but after grinding 500 with the SCAR-L it seems like a dream.  Needless to say, I'm not playing with the SCAR anymore.  I should love the M16, but I'm not a huge burst fan, I'd rather tap the mouse with a full auto than being forced into it.  I used to choke up sometimes in close quarters with a burst gun, a problem I may have solved after rolling with the 417 for 745 kills.



Yeah not much left then if you have the rest covered. But I just think that working on other things besides overlapping guns is a better way for them to go. I do understand what you are saying about wanting to just have more to use to get kills with. I just don't think putting out weapons that aren't going to get used is a great idea. 

The AUG is a great gun, one of my favorite AR's. It lays into full auto so well, and it's a bullpup so it hipfires well. Only down sides is it's RoF, but it's high enough to be capable in CQ. It feels like a much better version of an L85 (that gun I feel like I'm waiting for the next bullet). 

I know what you mean about the burst fire guns as well. I don't know if it's my mind or what. But say I'm turning and firing, when I tap the trigger it's like it slows down the turn, then split second before next shot and it speeds up, then tap and slow down, then speed up. It just throws me off, rather than having a smooth turning arc while I'm shooting with something thats an auto. So I usually try and stay away from CQ with burst weapons.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I honor that I have been shot down out of a heli or jet, and just take it, and wait for it to spawn again and get back up there. rather then landing in a hot zone of infantry hell fire and scrambling to survive.


Got FC3. ! Having a hellava time getting it to work though. Won't even open.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 6, 2012)

I wanna go back to the good 'ol days when Far Cry 1 was king and I could get drunk and play for hours while marveling both at the action and the graphics.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I wanna go back to the good 'ol days when Far Cry 1 was king and I could get drunk and play for hours while marveling both at the action and the graphics.



Figured out the problem. Didn't finish fixing it until 1 am last light , up at 4:30. Now I have about an 11 hour day at work today. 
Not sure how much I'll get to enjoy it tonight, I'm gonna be pooped. Between FC3 and Aftermath I may have something to do on 
Saturday now that NCAA Football is done until next weekend.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Scavenger Mode sucks. End of story.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Scavenger Mode sucks. End of story.



Whys that? I think it's a lot of fun. One game I had most of my kills with my pistol, the Scoped Magnum is super good one the larger maps for Scavenger.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whys that? I think it's a lot of fun. One game I had most of my kills with my pistol, the Scoped Magnum is super good one the larger maps for Scavenger.



Because if I wanted to play Quake I want to be able to rocket jump and use Quad damage.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because if I wanted to play Quake I want to be able to rocket jump and use Quad damage.



Goldeneye was out at about the exact sametime and had the exact same mode. So I don't see only referencing it to Quake. Don't even see what that comparison has to do with the mode being good. The gameplay in BF3 is nothing like quake, this mode might be the same, but it doesn't play out the same.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Goldeneye was out at about the exact sametime and had the exact same mode. So I don't see only referencing it to Quake. Don't even see what that comparison has to do with the mode being good. The gameplay in BF3 is nothing like quake, this mode might be the same, but it doesn't play out the same.



Its an FPS based off modern combat with Quake rules and not the mechanics.......sorry but it just doesnt work. If I wanted that kind of game play I would play a game that does it much better. Quake 3.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its an FPS based off modern combat with Quake rules and not the mechanics.......sorry but it just doesnt work. If I wanted that kind of game play I would play a game that does it much better. Quake 3.



I've only played 2 rounds of it, but I have seen a lot worse modes, and a lot better. With the Frost 2 and the new maps this is probably the best I've seen. I'm hearing good and bad about FC3 Multiplayer too. Any one besides me getting that ? I know Phenom is waiting for xmas. Just like Warfighter I rush into it and then wonder why I get stuck with a POS like MOH. From what I've read though this may make up for that buy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah it is pretty deathmatchy. More than Team DM as strange as that sounds. Still like it better than Close Quarters though, but that's due more to the maps.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2012)

Haha me and some dude just knifed each other at the exact same time...and the funniest part is my finger slipped and I didn't even mean to hit the button lolol (and that one gave me a service star too).

Sorry for double; last post was 5 hours ago...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its an FPS based off modern combat with Quake rules and not the mechanics.......sorry but it just doesnt work. If I wanted that kind of game play I would play a game that does it much better. Quake 3.



That post is basically the exact same as your previous one, just ends with a game farther in the series. Either way, I think it works, I'm not sure what about it doesn't work. It's a nice change of pace, some people get to comfortable with a few select weapons for each class. This forces people to use what they can find. Me and Ufgy been having a good amount of fun with it. That mode alone has had me change up the normal pistol I use. Been using the Scoped Magnum, I've barely ever used it before, never had a need to with a main weapon. So even got me to try out a new pistol.


----------



## jed (Dec 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That post is basically the exact same as your previous one, just ends with a game farther in the series. Either way, I think it works, I'm not sure what about it doesn't work. It's a nice change of pace, some people get to comfortable with a few select weapons for each class. This forces people to use what they can find. Me and Ufgy been having a good amount of fun with it. That mode alone has had me change up the normal pistol I use. Been using the Scoped Magnum, I've barely ever used it before, never had a need to with a main weapon. So even got me to try out a new pistol.



I can see your point.  I agree that a new game mode like that can be fun.  Starting with just a pistol and doing some work with stuff you aren't used to definitely adds to the zest.  Personally I'm with MM however and hate the game mode.  I'm not forced to play it so I don't have a problem.  To each his own!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

jed said:


> I can see your point.  I agree that a new game mode like that can be fun.  Starting with just a pistol and doing some work with stuff you aren't used to definitely adds to the zest.  Personally I'm with MM however and hate the game mode.  I'm not forced to play it so I don't have a problem.  To each his own!



Yep, and thats the beauty of having different modes. I absolutely hate Rush. some love it, and more power to them. But I do my best to stay away from it. If a server switches to a Rush map for a round though I usually stick around just to change it up a bit.

Overall I would say I like Scavenger more than Gun Master. They do feel similar, but as I said in my overview of Scavenger. The problem with Gun Master is, once you fall behind, it can be very hard to get caught up. Scavenger though, not so much, bigger maps, more options, and if you find that gun you dominate with then hit the ammo crate, you can make up that ground pretty quickly.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, and thats the beauty of having different modes. I absolutely hate Rush. some love it, and more power to them. But I do my best to stay away from it. If a server switches to a Rush map for a round though I usually stick around just to change it up a bit.
> 
> Overall I would say I like Scavenger more than Gun Master. They do feel similar, but as I said in my overview of Scavenger. The problem with Gun Master is, once you fall behind, it can be very hard to get caught up. Scavenger though, not so much, bigger maps, more options, and if you find that gun you dominate with then hit the ammo crate, you can make up that ground pretty quickly.


Yep Scavenger is better ! I only played a couple rounds to get the bow. I hope people slam it I don't care. I think it is cool. 
The fucking Chinese still use them. They have been around for awhile


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yep Scavenger is better ! I only played a couple rounds to get the bow. I hope people slam it I don't care. I think it is cool.
> The fucking Chinese still use them. They have been around for awhile



Its an Improvised weapon lol


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I like Scavenger ,I see a lot of guys in certain servers i go to a lot .Using something besides the damn m16 noob kill ratio gun.I played the mode for the stupid assignment ,Ounce i got the thing though it kinda grows on you,See in Gun Master if a guy gets a upgrade level weapon like the m16 ,they just stick with that the whole game. Where in scavenger,if the gun runs out and you can not get to the ammo box ,drop and pickup new gun.

On the other hand i still like my RUSH and Conquest modes,I would stick to playing the new maps on those modes more then Scavenger.Epic-Center in 64 man Conquest is AWESOME and big.That map is my fav new one.

Also Kurgan you notice anything new in the weapon balance patch (that 3 gig patch the day before the AM release)Like the PKP /LSAT being a good assault less recoil(to me it is easier to use) gun.I noticed it... any one want to test it? I started using the Lsat with fore-grip last week and had a hell of a time with recoil,Now after the patch i can use it and it seem less recoil.Same with the PKP.

Forgot to ask anyone have the HE bolt unlocked.If so can you use it to just hit some poor sap in the leg and he runs back to his squad for heals and it blows them all up? Or is it just explode on impact thing.


----------



## erixx (Dec 7, 2012)

Just running, hopping and gunning for the fvcking STATS makes it a Quake Clone, well historically BF series is Packman with a facelift 

The new maps are so beautiful it is a shame it is so fast paced. I mainly go to maps with few people playing now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Also Kurgan you notice anything new in the weapon balance patch (that 3 gig patch the day before the AM release)Like the PKP /LSAT being a good assault less recoil(to me it is easier to use) gun.I noticed it... any one want to test it? I started using the Lsat with fore-grip last week and had a hell of a time with recoil,Now after the patch i can use it and it seem less recoil.Same with the PKP.



They changed a few things, I've already done 3 reviews on some of the changed weapons. The LSAT got a hipfire buff, I wasn't ever a huge fan of that gun though, but they did it to bridge the gap between Small LMGs and Medium LMGs. So it should be interesting now, I'm sure I'll end up trying it. But I just always felt that the QBB was better, more accurate in all regards, has a bigger clip than the other small LMGs, keeps the fast reload. It's 25 rounds short of the medium + LMGs, but 75 is more than enough and the fast reload with the drum makes it great.

But yeah, now that they reduced the spread for hip fire on the LSAT, in combination with that Foregrip, I'm sure it's a massive difference hipfiring it before and after the patch. Should be much more accurate now.

The PKP didn't get any changes. Feels the same to me as it did before as well. But Ufgy thought it felt a bit different.


----------



## hv43082 (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally get to try the new patch and loving it.  My M16A3 with silencer is godly...again, lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Goldeneye with the frostbyte 2 engine...... That is what we need


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Goldeneye with the frostbyte 2 engine...... That is what we need



Left 4 Dead or Pay Day with the Frostbyte 2 engine is more like it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah it is pretty fast-paced which is not quite my cup of tea either; I am better with it since not drunk while playing to boot, but still...I'm old, man.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Left 4 Dead or Pay Day with the Frostbyte 2 engine is more like it.



DayZ with frostbite 2


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> See in Gun Master if a guy gets a upgrade level weapon like the m16 ,they just stick with that the whole game.



No, no they don't.  In gun master the guns auto swap when the number of kills is reached, you can't elect to keep one, it isn't even on the ground for you to pick up.  Also, the M16 isn't even on the original gun master swap list.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Left 4 Dead or Pay Day with the Frostbyte 2 engine is more like it.



That sounds like crap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> No, no they don't.  In gun master the guns auto swap when the number of kills is reached, you can't elect to keep one, it isn't even on the ground for you to pick up.  Also, the M16 isn't even on the original gun master swap list.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like crap.



Ill bet you money you would like Pay Day. As a matter of fact next time it goes on sale Im gonna buy you a copy just so you can see how much fun it is to rob banks and mow down wave after wave of SWAT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill bet you money you would like Pay Day. As a matter of fact next time it goes on sale Im gonna buy you a copy just so you can see how much fun it is to rob banks and mow down wave after wave of SWAT.



If it goes on sale for 5$ then please PM me and I will buy it just to play cops and robbers with you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill bet you money you would like Pay Day. As a matter of fact next time it goes on sale Im gonna buy you a copy just so you can see how much fun it is to rob banks and mow down wave after wave of SWAT.



If there was a Pay Day thread, I would have half a mind to never play it and just troll the shit out of that thread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If there was a Pay Day thread, I would have half a mind to never play it and just troll the shit out of that thread.



Not bad.......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If there was a Pay Day thread, I would have half a mind to never play it and just troll the shit out of that thread.



I was doing that before doing that was cool. I'm a hipster troll.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was doing that before doing that was cool. I'm a hipster troll.



Only you would be proud to be a hipster.:shadedshu

Gonna get my game on in about 10 minutes. Need to de-stress a bit, but gotta make myself an espresso first.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Only you would be proud to be a hipster.:shadedshu
> 
> Gonna get my game on in about 10 minutes. Need to de-stress a bit, but gotta make myself an espresso first.



In my defense I didn't even know what a hipster was until about 3 months ago.  Haru called me one for using mid 80's slang......but the funny part is I have been saying it since the mid-80's so I wasnt sure if I was a hipster or just old.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

If you and Marineborn ever met, it would be like dividing by zero. The other day I told him I went and seen Skyfall, then he starts on some massive rant on how I went "mainstream"...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you and Marineborn ever met, it would be like dividing by zero. The other day I told him I went and seen Skyfall, then he starts on some massive rant on how I went "mainstream"...



Ive talked to Mainborne a bunch of times. Great guy......even if he is a roid monster  Used to play BC2 a bunch with him.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Only you would be proud to be a hipster.:shadedshu
> 
> Gonna get my game on in about 10 minutes. Need to de-stress a bit, but gotta make myself an espresso first.



I thought that was what Masturbation was for  
Do you know if we have any DXP coming up soon ?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Used to play BC2 a bunch with him.



I played a round of that day before yesterday on my laptop. It is still fun.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

Psh, ain't nobody got time for dat. Second, tonight or tomorrow is Doobla eX Pee.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 7, 2012)

MP1st - Battlefield 3 Goes Double XP This Weekend For Premium Members Only



> David Veselka - December 07, 2012
> 
> To celebrate the release of Battlefield 3: Aftermath, DICE will be hitting that double XP switch for all Battlefield 3 Premium members across all platforms for the duration of this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Psh, ain't nobody got time for dat. Second, tonight or tomorrow is Doobla eX Pee.



You got time for a cold pop? Maybe some barbeque?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah I guess he is kind of a hipster...for a redneck.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I guess he is kind of a hipster...for a redneck.


More like a shitstirer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I guess he is kind of a hipster...for a redneck.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2012)

Actually, hipsters are one of the worst aspects of Chicago. Also, all the gun violence. Fortunately, I don't live in a neighborhood with a particularly high amount of either.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Fortunately, I don't live in a neighborhood with a particularly high amount of either.




Because you're all the hipster that area can take....?




Had a great game earlier, went like 50 and 30, or something...really starting to enjoy the new maps, now that I had a chance to explore them a bit.

Not liking the crossbow very much...but it can do damage to a tank...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, I really like the new maps, only one I'm not a huge fan of is Markaz, simply because all the Snipers run to that damn building, set up their lawn chairs, tents, and just wait. It's not too bad on CQ, but Scavenger or TDM it's pretty horrible since the map is really centered around it. Rest of the maps though, no real complaints, they are great.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow that was Great round tonight. I actually went 9 and 12 and killed the guys that killed Gunny 
and MM in front of me. Engi though and couldn't  revive.I'm gonna jump back on if DXP starts at 12 ET.
If not it all about FC3 ! That game is going to be Tops man. Graphics and story so far are Great. The MP 
is as good as any COD game with better maps. Hella lot better then Warfigther.


----------



## jed (Dec 8, 2012)

God I fuggin DESPISE EA and Origin.  It "had trouble connecting" and I failed too many login attempts due to my numerous amount of passwords, now i'm "blocked" for an unspecified amount of time.  FFS.  How long should this take?


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 8, 2012)

jed said:


> God I fuggin DESPISE EA and Origin.  It "had trouble connecting" and I failed too many login attempts due to my numerous amount of passwords, now i'm "blocked" for an unspecified amount of time.  FFS.  How long should this take?



Either call or do live chat. Don't wait for it to resolve itself.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 8, 2012)

These maps are frickin awesome. I love this expansion. It is a great mix of infantry and mech. 
They did a great job. BF3 is the best game out. I still suck and rant to myself , but man this shit is Cool.


----------



## jed (Dec 8, 2012)

Some more fun rounds tonight with you gents!  



Black Haru said:


> Either call or do live chat. Don't wait for it to resolve itself.



Disturbingly enough it actually did solve itself within a few minutes.  Just kept refreshing the B-Log page and it eventually auto-logged in (like usual) and I was in.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 8, 2012)

jed said:


> Some more fun rounds tonight with you gents!
> 
> 
> 
> Disturbingly enough it actually did solve itself within a few minutes.  Just kept refreshing the B-Log page and it eventually auto-logged in (like usual) and I was in.



yeah man, play with us more often haha.


----------



## erixx (Dec 8, 2012)

I also love the new maps.... I went in a zero player server just to enjoy them 

Graphics:

After months not looking in the options menu, today I changed from HBAO to SSAO and ha-ley-you-la!!!!! HAving everything at ultra, it was good, but now it is close to photorealistic, a huge step!!!!!!! Try it out guys!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I been jumping into empty servers and doing some recording, trying to just listen to the sounds and get some good slow pans of the levels. Turns out theres a ton of background sounds I would have never heard if I hadn't just jumped into an empty server, also got some really great footage of the levels. Take a look.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 8, 2012)

The birds I knew about, the dog barking I did not.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 8, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I been jumping into empty servers and doing some recording, trying to just listen to the sounds and get some good slow pans of the levels. Turns out theres a ton of background sounds I would have never heard if I hadn't just jumped into an empty server, also got some really great footage of the levels. Take a look.



Epic center.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 8, 2012)

erixx said:


> I also love the new maps.... I went in a zero player server just to enjoy them
> 
> Graphics:
> 
> After months not looking in the options menu, today I changed from HBAO to SSAO and ha-ley-you-la!!!!! HAving everything at ultra, it was good, but now it is close to photorealistic, a huge step!!!!!!! Try it out guys!



Got to love the 670 !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The birds I knew about, the dog barking I did not.



Talah also has donkey sounds, I did a lot of recordings though, not sure if it made it into one of these clips.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2012)

Speaking of donkey sounds your momma...oh never mind. (that was not directed at any one in particular FYI )

Gunny joined my server! But then he proceeded to end up on the other team and stole my tank and kilt me wit it. I had been attracted by the sound of an enemy Little Bird as the Stinger had already provided me 4 or 5 delicious kills! Full-sized Markaz with vehicles is really fun.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 8, 2012)

On a side note of me killing people, the SCAN Bolt for the crossbow does not just put enemies on the minimap, it f$&* SPOTS them. It is like if you hit Q, but it works through buildings, walls, etc.

And the Explosive Bolt has the biggest drop of any weapon ever. I think I can throw grenades farther than that thing.

So far it is a great utility weapon as you get Super Spot, Anti-Vehicle measures, and silent killing at a distance all in one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> stole my tank and kilt me wit it.



His tank fires kilts? It's like, bang your Scottish.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello Fellow BF3 player's. I Don't Know if any of you are having this Problem, However , I figured I Would Post in Regard's to it, Since Origin "Claims" to have Never heard of it, until I Contacted them today. So if You ARE experiencing this "AD PROBLEM" I assure you They Know , Because I Called them about 10 minutes ago myself. Over the Past Couple of week's , I have been Getting Damn popup ad's From origin, that are their "featured Today" Ad's. They Popup EVERY time I finish a game/Match, No Matter How many I play. So essentially 10 matches = 10 F@$%ing Popup Ad's. I finally had enough , and Contacted them Not Too long ago. They Said "we have never heard of this issue, but rest assured we WILL resolve it ASAP" Apparently their tech team is light on the Weekend's , which I can appreciate. So they Will hopefully have it resolved by Monday/Tuesday. I included a image of the Particular Ad in case you ARE having the Same issue, if NOT , then Please IGNORE this post. Thanks to ALL , and to those who are in My Boat, Hopefully this will be Over with Sooner, than Later.

Best Regard's






P.S. , I am Already a premium member, So this ad is annoying even More so. I have NO issue with the Ad when You open origin, but Over ,and Over again is Too much, and this Should NOT be what $80-$100 of Game Get's You/Me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2012)

More details on the scan bolt and how to use it?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 8, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Hello Fellow BF3 player's. ......and this Should NOT be what $80-$100 of Game Get's You/Me.



That is the most random use of capital letters I can ever remember seeing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally had a decent round tonight

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/50540889/1/335435596/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Finally had a decent round tonight
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/50540889/1/335435596/


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 10, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Hello Fellow BF3 player's. I Don't Know if any of you are having this Problem, However , I figured I Would Post in Regard's to it, Since Origin "Claims" to have Never heard of it, until I Contacted them today. So if You ARE experiencing this "AD PROBLEM" I assure you They Know , Because I Called them about 10 minutes ago myself. Over the Past Couple of week's , I have been Getting Damn popup ad's From origin, that are their "featured Today" Ad's. They Popup EVERY time I finish a game/Match, No Matter How many I play. So essentially 10 matches = 10 F@$%ing Popup Ad's. I finally had enough , and Contacted them Not Too long ago. They Said "we have never heard of this issue, but rest assured we WILL resolve it ASAP" Apparently their tech team is light on the Weekend's , which I can appreciate. So they Will hopefully have it resolved by Monday/Tuesday. I included a image of the Particular Ad in case you ARE having the Same issue, if NOT , then Please IGNORE this post. Thanks to ALL , and to those who are in My Boat, Hopefully this will be Over with Sooner, than Later.
> 
> Best Regard's
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/Origin Ads Bullshit.gif
> ...



If you leave it up in the background it doesn't pop up every time. Just a hint.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh I see the "scan bolt" is like a radio wave. 

Yeah had some good times playing AM this weekend. I love spraying the P90 with laser sight, man. No praying required.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

I had a great time yesterday trying out the HE bolt but from previous reports (PS3 player) the HE bolt has been nerfed for PC players. It originally did close to 3/4 damage to vehicles but after playing yesterday I found out that even 4 direct hit HE bolts would not even destroy a tank. Another thing is that splash damage is worse that first talked about. I now cannot see a reason to use the HE bolt?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 10, 2012)

It has major drop too apparently.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It has major drop too apparently.



Yep, I had to aim at the sky to hit some of the tanks.


----------



## erixx (Dec 10, 2012)

ATM Origin is dead, no way to log in.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2012)

erixx said:


> ATM Origin is dead, no way to log in.



+1 Yup, I'm Talking to them right now to See whats up.

Well , They have No idea At ALL what is going on, and they have Absolutely ZERO idea , as to when it will be Back up.

Sorry, was the Best reply I Could get out of them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2012)

It's Up NOW.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> +1 Yup, I'm Talking to them right now to See whats up.
> 
> Well , They have No idea At ALL what is going on, and they have Absolutely ZERO idea , as to when it will be Back up.
> 
> Sorry, was the Best reply I Could get out of them.



I don't suggest trying to log in until this is resolved. If they have no idea...chances are they've been hacked in some way, as if it was a network hardware failure, it should be pretty simple to pin point.


I started Origin, and it failed to retain my log-in info, so something is up there, for sure.


And no, it's not working here yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I don't suggest trying to log in until this is resolved. If they have no idea...chances are they've been hacked in some way, as if it was a network hardware failure, it should be pretty simple to pin point.
> 
> 
> I started Origin, and it failed to retain my log-in info, so something is up there, for sure.
> ...



Don't you just love all the good hackers do in this world.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I don't suggest trying to log in until this is resolved. If they have no idea...chances are they've been hacked in some way, as if it was a network hardware failure, it should be pretty simple to pin point.
> 
> 
> I started Origin, and it failed to retain my log-in info, so something is up there, for sure.
> ...




Yeah , it Was Working, Because I Just played on Kharg Island, I wouldn't have written it if it wasn't. But I changed my DPI setting's last night, and my mouse wouldn't Work on the  in game menu, So I backed out to change ,and it wouldn't let me back in. So it's back to F'ed up again.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah , it Was Working, Because I Just played on Kharg Island, I wouldn't have written it if it wasn't. But I changed my DPI setting's last night, and my mouse wouldn't Work on the  in game menu, So I backed out to change ,and it wouldn't let me back in. So it's back to F'ed up again.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/Desktop_2012_12_10_14_28_54_992.gif



You need to get a mouse that changes on the fly. Like the G500


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 11, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> +1 Yup, I'm Talking to them right now to See whats up.
> 
> Well , They have No idea At ALL what is going on, and they have Absolutely ZERO idea , as to when it will be Back up.
> 
> Sorry, was the Best reply I Could get out of them.





jboydgolfer said:


> It's Up NOW.





jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah , it Was Working, Because I Just played on Kharg Island, I wouldn't have written it if it wasn't. But I changed my DPI setting's last night, and my mouse wouldn't Work on the  in game menu, So I backed out to change ,and it wouldn't let me back in. So it's back to F'ed up again.



Now you are just messing with me.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Now you are just messing with me.



Oh Come on NOW alex. Quit critiquing the poor Guy. NO ones perfect EXCept MaIlMaN and HIS Superior intellect !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Oh Come on NOW alex. Quit critiquing the poor Guy. NO ones perfect EXCept MaIlMaN and HIS Superior intellect !



I am going to say this idaho WERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN! I have not see you on TS in AGES! What happened to the beer toting, tall telling, senior citizen, BF3 player????


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am going to say this idaho WERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN! I have not see you on TS in AGES! What happened to the beer toting, tall telling, senior citizen, BF3 player????



Life ! My son bought a house too so I have been helping him move and working on a few things at his place.I was on the other night for a couple rounds, but not on TS. I was playing on the 55" with the DD cranked up and TS just doesn't work if you aren't on Headphones. I do like these new maps though. That Palace map has some choke points that remind me of Metro where you just battle like crazy. The side that looks like a market set up. After football season and the holidays I should get more time to game. Seems like we are always going somewhere or having family over for football. I'm the only one with the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Life ! My son bought a house too so I have been helping him move and working on a few things at his place.I was on the other night for a couple rounds, but not on TS. I was playing on the 55" with the DD cranked up and TS just doesn't work if you aren't on Headphones. I do like these new maps though. That Palace map has some choke points that remind me of Metro where you just battle like crazy. The side that looks like a market set up. After football season and the holidays I should get more time to game. Seems like we are always going somewhere or having family over for football. I'm the only one with the Sunday Ticket.



Well atleast you post here so we can see you haven't moved into a retirement home yet LOL j/k We need to get drunk and try to play scavenger mode with mail man so I can hear him talk about how gay the mode is.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well atleast you post here so we can see you haven't moved into a retirement home yet LOL j/k We need to get drunk and try to play scavenger mode with mail man so I can hear him talk about how gay the mode is.



Ha I need to retire first.I'm not crazy about that mode either. Won't happen this weekend. Got my wife's 50th B'day coming up and Dinner and Surprise party to work on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Ha I need to retire first.I'm not crazy about that mode either. Won't happen this weekend. Got my wife's 50th B'day coming up and Dinner and Surprise party to work on.



You should surprise her with you D*ck in a box wearing nothing but a cowboy hat! or!!! a nice party with friends and family would be nice but you decide!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You should surprise her with you D*ck in a box wearing nothing but a cowboy hat! or!!! a nice party with friends and family would be nice but you decide!



Who doesn't love a good dickn' the box?!

Oh and Scavenger mode sucks. Its like Quake 3 with crappy run and gun mechanics.


----------



## caleb (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got banned for hax with some metabans.com notification. What a lame tool that metabans.com for tiny penis admins to share their hate together and merge their self spotted cheaters...


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2012)

caleb said:


> Just got banned for hax with some metabans.com notification. What a lame tool that metabans.com for tiny penis admins to share their hate together and merge their self spotted cheaters...



your account was ban or from a server ? i been ban from servers cuz they thought i was cheating but they just sucked balls 

i never used hacks so i wouldnt know wut your talking about 

i do talk alot of crap on servers


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Bow (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## boise49ers (Dec 13, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/M1CNK.jpg



Thank you Kevin I have it on my Desktop ! How you been by the way ? I think you and me are the far ends of the age spectrum as TPU regulars. I hope that 6870 is still serving you well, even though the dickheads made me feel guilty for a couple days


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Thank you Kevin I have it on my Desktop ! How you been by the way ? I think you and me are the far ends of the age spectrum as TPU regulars. I hope that 6870 is still serving you well, even though the dickheads made me feel guilty for a couple days



Why dont you play with us anymore? I miss calling you a fack and yelling at you to give you ammo.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why dont you play with us anymore? I miss calling you a fack and yelling at you to give you ammo.



Explained earlier , but I'm playing FC3 now too. The game makes up for that POS Warfighter. 
I do like the AM maps though. I'll get on Friday night if this game doesn't suck me in then. You'll love it. 
Man we both have huge games this weekend. I just want to beat NE so our hopes don't hing on beating 
you in Seattle. That GB give me is haunting us like I knew it would. The NFL is counting on us losing and 
you winning in Buffalo which is a given. Pre play off games for the West. I've calmed the drinking 
makes a difference too. If I ain't drunk it isn't as much fun. It is what it is !


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 13, 2012)

Wait, you two play professional football?


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Wait, you two play professional football?



He's just talking about the teams their a fan of/their local teams... Pretty sure you're joking but it's hard to tell


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Wait, you two play professional football?



Ha Ha Smartass  I have lots of money tied up over the last 35 years of watching the team play. Besides where does it say anything about professional football. Maybe I am talking about our local badmitton teams Yeah Jed he is one of many Trolls on this thread, myself being one of them. We have a Great leader though who has taught us well. Right MM ? ? ?

I will be playing tonight. Gonna play a little FC3 too though. 
Any of you jokers playing that beside just me and Kurgan ?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 14, 2012)

Battlelog - Anti-cheat update: Quicker bans and reminder how to report cheaters



> By: trydling  Posted: 5 hours ago
> _Our efforts to keep Battlefield 3 a fair game continue. Here’s an update on how we are staffing up our anti-cheat department and decreasing turnaround times. Also: How you can help._
> 
> Fact: We receive literally hundreds of reports each day from our players on suspicious-behaving opponents. Our first call of action is usually to manually verify whether these reports are valid or not.
> ...


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Fact: In the large majority of cases, cheat reports are not valid. By far the most common outcome of a report is that we can conclude that the player is simply awesome at playing Battlefield 3.



Sure, a simply awesome player with a multi-hack activated, a KD of 6.0+ and a SPM of 3200.  I'm beginning to wonder when it was that everyone at DICE converted to Scientology.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Sure, a simply awesome player with a multi-hack activated, a KD of 6.0+ and a SPM of 3200.  I'm beginning to wonder when it was that everyone at DICE converted to Scientology.



Yeah if I had a round of say 2.0 all of TPU would probably report me for hacking 
Hell I'd report myself


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 15, 2012)

Origin - Save On Battlefield 3 Premium And Get Early Access To Aftermath



> Battlefield 3 Premium is a great value-filled companion to the Battlefield 3 experience, and a must-buy for any Battlefield 3 fan looking to experience all the maps, modes, and vehicles that Battlefield has to offer. Premium comes with a range of perks: Starting with early access to all Battlefield 3 expansion packs—including BF3: Aftermath, which Premium owners are currently playing ahead of its public release on December 18.
> 
> In addition to early access to BF3 expansion packs, you’ll also get unique in-game items like special dog tags and the prized Advanced Combat Blade model 90—a heavy duty combat knife that allows for quick, clean, and silent kills. The extra strategy guides, insider videos, server queue priority, and exclusive Double XP events that are available to Premium owners will insure that you enjoy the ultimate Battlefield experience every time you play.
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 15, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Origin - Save On Battlefield 3 Premium And Get Early Access To Aftermath


Orgin should give you a kick down  Wow we have over 17 thousand posts here. You'd think this is a good game ?
Well I played but my whole screen went black except bullets. Going back to FC3 and I have issues there to with shit. Time for a driver update.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone think that a person with 30% of their hits killing is a little high?


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 16, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone think that a person with 30% of their hits killing is a little high?


Depends on what they are hitting you with. G3 will whoop yo ass in a second. Shotties are crazy.
They have charts. Do the math


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 16, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone think that a person with 30% of their hits killing is a little high?



How do you figure that stat out? Do you mean 30% accuracy?


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 17, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Depends on what they are hitting you with. G3 will whoop yo ass in a second. Shotties are crazy.
> They have charts. Do the math



Every L85, FAMAS, F2000, KH2002, M416 and other non shotty/pistols. Any kind of lmg, assault rife, carbine, he has 30% hit to kill and their all with in about 1/2% or less of each other.



1Kurgan1 said:


> How do you figure that stat out? Do you mean 30% accuracy?



BF3Stat

Compare hits to kills the guys average is 30%, consistently.

Even people like Lvlcap and therussianbadger are only half that. I'm sure there are good players out there, but this guy seems to be able to put 3 bullets in to everyone no matter the gun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well did the Silent Hunter Assignment the other day, never played with the AS Val much, really is an amazing weapon. So I did a review for it, and a video just talking about the assignment (it's not a hard assignment, I mostly talk about pistols).



















mastrdrver said:


> BF3Stat
> 
> Compare hits to kills the guys average is 30%, consistently.
> 
> Even people like Lvlcap and therussianbadger are only half that. I'm sure there are good players out there, but this guy seems to be able to put 3 bullets in to everyone no matter the gun.



Yeah I'm at about 15% on every weapon as well, except things with higher damage per bullet, like the G3 looks like I'm almost at 21%. 30% does seem extremely high, would require an extremely high headshot percentage to get close. Link to the guys stats? If the stats are for an account with a ton of hours, then will be a bit puzzling, but if it's a low hour account, there are damage modifier hacks out there. I seen a guy once one shotting people with pistols from full life. Took a look at his profile, was a newer account and every weapon he had had the same amount of kills as it had hits with, pistols and all.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 17, 2012)

BF3Stats page

Funny thing is, I was in his clan server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah something isn't right there. His stats aren't outrageous though. His headshot percentage is on average with good players, as is his accuracy. His KPM for his weapons is about average for an ok player playing a lot of SQDM (seems that what he almost exclusively plays). Overall the rest of his stats point to him being a good player, but it is confusing how his kills per hits is that high, it doesn't seem like cheating as his KPM or SPM isn't crazy high, neither is his accuracy or headshot percentage.


----------



## caleb (Dec 17, 2012)

Man that crossbow is teh shit on regular (no expansions) servers. I actually rediscovered silencers as a perfect ass raping tool. Crossbow -> Knife -> silencer perfect schema with a few teammates also running silencer.

Also got banned and reported on metabans.com. Its a site where small penis admins can share their banlists. I have been watched and banned by a guy based on his observation. Now other noob admins can accept bans from that person and I will be banned on their servers also. In other words a banlist based on "imaginary" proof. No solid cheat sshot/log.

What do you guys think ? In my opinion banning based on lame accusation is even worse than playing against hidden cheaters/tweakers (I mean those that still pretend they don't cheat, not the hardcore maddog ones).


----------



## Frick (Dec 17, 2012)

Good thing you're dealing with it in a mature way. 



> Fucking noob site for people with small cocks. A lamer watches me for 10 minutes and bans me with a noob script to share his superb achievements of finding a polish noob owning. Gratz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

That Site(http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/BC_Hellblazerr) Isn't Very accurate , at least for the stats that I can confirm (mine). It is either WAY off, or Only updated every 2 or 3 months. However there is the Likely chance that I'm simply So unimportant, that they just don't Care.

I noticed because it Doesn't Have My current rank/Kills/losses/Longest head shot, or anything else.


----------



## caleb (Dec 17, 2012)

Frick said:


> Good thing you're dealing with it in a mature way.



Yes RAGE RAGE RAGE. Asshole did it a second before a round ended and I was like 45-4 

PS. His comment exactly proves my theory of a site for small cock admins


> another upset nerd who never cheat haha, it was hes mother father brother or dog but not him
> demonhunter 4 days ago


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> That Site(http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/BC_Hellblazerr) Isn't Very accurate , at least for the stats that I can confirm (mine). It is either WAY off, or Only updated every 2 or 3 months. However there is the Likely chance that I'm simply So unimportant, that they just don't Care.
> 
> I noticed because it Doesn't Have My current rank/Kills/losses/Longest head shot, or anything else.



It all matters how often you or other people check on your stats. If you rarely visit that page, and not many others look up your stats, it will update very rarely. You can tell these people because their charts will be big sections of straight lines connecting with far apart dates. But if your page is visited often, it will be pretty close to up to date. If you scroll over the chart you will see each date it has been updated, his charts been updated almost every single day (actually was updated twice on the 16th), if you compare his stats on there to Battlelog, it's pretty dead on.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2012)

caleb said:


> Man that crossbow is teh shit on regular (no expansions) servers. I actually rediscovered silencers as a perfect ass raping tool. Crossbow -> Knife -> silencer perfect schema with a few teammates also running silencer.
> 
> Also got banned and reported on metabans.com. Its a site where small penis admins can share their banlists. I have been watched and banned by a guy based on his observation. Now other noob admins can accept bans from that person and I will be banned on their servers also. In other words a banlist based on "imaginary" proof. No solid cheat sshot/log.
> 
> What do you guys think ? In my opinion banning based on lame accusation is even worse than playing against hidden cheaters/tweakers (I mean those that still pretend they don't cheat, not the hardcore maddog ones).


Eub dont worry to much.  I was playing on metro conquest 64 2000 tik server. Almost got banned cause some wuss thought I was using explosive arrows. I had not unlocked them yet.  I called him out on it. Fricken pansy. Great level for it.


----------



## jed (Dec 18, 2012)

So how do you get "Multi Kills"?  I killed three dudes within 2 seconds earlier and just got three kills.  Trying to get my Rambo thing...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 18, 2012)

Multi Kill is 4 or more. Double and Triple Kills do not count as "multi-kills". The rule of thumb is basically, if the game does not give you a bonus for "Multi Kill" then it don't count.

Best options are explosives in cluster fuck servers like 1000 ticket Metro or any other clostrophic map. You can also C4 enemy transport choppers and wait til they take off and fill up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well did the Silent Hunter Assignment the other day, never played with the AS Val much, really is an amazing weapon. So I did a review for it, and a video just talking about the assignment (it's not a hard assignment, I mostly talk about pistols).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your videos need more of that GunnySargHighway dude. He is awesome.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2012)

my origin account was just hacked 


got an email saying my password has been reset, with a link to help features that dont work if i cant log in.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> my origin account was just hacked
> 
> 
> got an email saying my password has been reset, with a link to help features that dont work if i cant log in.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2012)

i'm trying to reset the account, but the verification emails arent appearing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> my origin account was just hacked
> 
> 
> got an email saying my password has been reset, with a link to help features that dont work if i cant log in.



Oh noes!

Playing a couple rounds in a few. Hardly ever play Metro but might have to try the XBOW on a crowded one.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2012)

got my account back.

an email JUST arrived saying 'for security reasons, and totally not because we were hacked, we reset your password'


a full 12 hours after they reset my password.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah something isn't right there. His stats aren't outrageous though. His headshot percentage is on average with good players, as is his accuracy. His KPM for his weapons is about average for an ok player playing a lot of SQDM (seems that what he almost exclusively plays). Overall the rest of his stats point to him being a good player, but it is confusing how his kills per hits is that high, it doesn't seem like cheating as his KPM or SPM isn't crazy high, neither is his accuracy or headshot percentage.



Could it be one of those scripted hacks that only kick in when he aims down sights?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 18, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Could it be one of those scripted hacks that only kick in when he aims down sights?



I'm not sure, I've never looked up hacks for the game. He's got the stats of a pretty good player, but far from hacker stats. Thats really the only weird numbers on his profile, I would think his KPM for weapons with that stat would be much higher, but it isn't. So just kinda strange.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 18, 2012)

Just purchased Aftermath. It's downloading with 2.8MB/s.
For everybody who does not own Premium, just to know it's available now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2012)

Enjoy. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 19, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Thank you Kevin I have it on my Desktop ! How you been by the way ? I think you and me are the far ends of the age spectrum as TPU regulars. I hope that 6870 is still serving you well, even though the dickheads made me feel guilty for a couple days



I've been good, I only have 2 more days until christmas break and I can't wait till I can play vidja games all day and sleep. Whats up with you? The 6870 is running really good, since I got a new proc I can actually max out games with out too many problems!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 19, 2012)

Battlelog - Server update eliminates 3 bugs



> By: trydling  Posted: 9 hours ago
> 
> _We have started deployment of  a new server update on all formats. This update has three bug fixes (and nothing else):_
> 
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 20, 2012)

Battlefieldo - End Game Early Details



> Some details regarding End Game are slowly peeping up on Battlelog/EA's backend website. End Game will feature 4 new "high speed" maps with 3 new vehicles to race across the Battlefield. The dirt bike, a new lightweight AA vehicle, & the dropship support that can drop vehicles straight on the maps.
> 
> Check out the official description:
> 
> ...



Me like Capture the flag!  I still play it in BF2's DCON mod every Wednesday!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> Battlefieldo - End Game Early Details
> 
> 
> 
> Me like Capture the flag!  I still play it in BF2's DCON mod every Wednesday!



Capture the flag in BF3? YES PLEASE.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2012)

> New dropship provides support to ground troops with vehicle drop capabilities




TOO BAD, they refused to bring back the Commander role/position.

BF3 has the potential to be quite a strong team/squad based game if put the commander back in. As someone whose been a commander numerous numbers of times in BF2 it added to the fun. 

though squads didnt always listen to the commanders and go where they were being directed but quite a lot of the squads i worked/played with especially the squads with more experienced players who were leading the squad followed commands probably 80-90% of the time and I enjoyed supporting them when they requested vehicle/supply drops or Artillery/Car-tillery drops.

There needs to be someone who gives the other players a 'sense of direction' otherwise its just like BC2 or CoD. just total chaos and lonewolfer's trying to solo rush an enemy capture point when the area has more enemies then cookies have raisins. Having a force from above to point the way can greatly change the final outcome of a game. otherwise its just mindless and people run around like headless chickens unless they are experienced players, a clan or friends using voicecomms


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> TOO BAD, they refused to bring back the Commander role/position.
> 
> BF3 has the potential to be quite a strong team/squad based game if put the commander back in. As someone whose been a commander numerous numbers of times in BF2 it added to the fun.
> 
> ...



We do have a remedy for that. Teamspeak .  Works Great and lots of TPU'er ! 
You'd get a high ping , but I play British servers a lot and it isn't real bad. Occasionally
 I get killed because of lag or have to dump a server because of it. 


FreedomEclipse said:


> good idea - are you gonna invite the 32 other random players to your TS too?? If not then your plans not going to work.



No that is what squads are for. 
Squad up and don't worry about those boneheads. 
TPU squads usually push the team to the winning side.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> We do have a remedy for that. Teamspeak .  Works Great and lots of TPU'er !



good idea - are you gonna invite the 32 other random players to your TS too?? If not then your plans not going to work.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> good idea - are you gonna invite the 32 other random players to your TS too?? If not then your plans not going to work.



Yes, the TS server is open to all, and if more slots are needed, I'll get them. It's not used just for BF3, however, so if we get regular users needing more slots, I have no problem with upping the server size at all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, the TS server is open to all, and if more slots are needed, I'll get them. It's not used just for BF3, however, so if we get regular users needing more slots, I have no problem with upping the server size at all.



This. TS has always been open to everyone. We only kick out dickheads. Example: People who like to say they F@#k other peoples mothers, OR people who talk crap in malice about other peoples family in a non-joking manner. Other than that we even let liberals in like boise49ers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2012)

well. I dont play BF3 with TPU'rs much, I used to play BC2 with a few, played BL2 more often with TPU'rs then I did with BC2.

I usually use my clans TS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well. I dont play BF3 with TPU'rs much, I used to play BC2 with a few, played BL2 more often with TPU'rs then I did with BC2.
> 
> I usually use my clans TS.



You should get your clan together and come play against the TPU guys. If I can get their damn noses out of GayZ for a few hours you might have a good fight on your hands.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2012)

End Game looks sweet. I love capture the flag based games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should get your clan together and come play against the TPU guys. If I can get their damn noses out of GayZ for a few hours you might have a good fight on your hands.



Unfortunately there aren't that many of us left, at least the ones that DO play BF3. We'd struggle to even put together one squad let alone a team.

I myself am at a crossroads with the Clan due to some politics within it and many members have already left.

I dont have that much time to look around for other clans so I could go full on TPU.


:EDIT:

Not to mention me being a Euro - which would mean my day time is your night time etc etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately there aren't that many of us left, at least the ones that DO play BF3. We'd struggle to even put together one squad let alone a team.
> 
> I myself am at a crossroads with the Clan due to some politics within it and many members have already left.
> 
> ...



We play with those filthy Aussies all the time like "Almost" . Their timezone is even worse then yours and we still get good games going.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2012)

We usually fill up at least 2 squads. And we are usually at the top of the score board by the end.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2012)

btw - a.k.a SatanicPandaBear on origin, so if you see me trying to sneak into your platoons, just wave me in like a boss


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> btw - a.k.a SatanicPandaBear on origin, so if you see me trying to sneak into your platoons, just wave me in like a boss



You are British. We will wave you in like a sir.


----------



## jed (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't start playing FarCry 3 if you want to keep up on your BF3... Wow that game is nuts.  Hope to be getting around with you all in some BF3 matches soon but FC3 is ridiculously addictive.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 21, 2012)

jed said:


> Don't start playing FarCry 3 if you want to keep up on your BF3... Wow that game is nuts.  Hope to be getting around with you all in some BF3 matches soon but FC3 is ridiculously addictive.


I still get the itch for BF3 , but yeah it is nut's. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171341&page=10


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2012)

well think im gonna put some rounds in.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2012)

Heh managed to tag a Little Bird with a TOW missile. It was not a straight shot and had to maneuver it...maybe got a bit lucky but it was sweet.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh managed to tag a Little Bird with a TOW missile. It was not a straight shot and had to maneuver it...maybe got a bit lucky but it was sweet.


Nice !


----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 21, 2012)

[yt]?v=IujQGIRadCU[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2012)

GullyFoyle said:


> [yt]?v=IujQGIRadCU[/yt]



That kinda looked like the Harvest American map from BF2 in the background. I really hope it is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2012)

I wanna drop MailMan outta the drop ship riding a jeep filled with C4 so he can cowboy ride it to the battle!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 21, 2012)

Does it mean the flag carrier has to go on foot?  Or is the motorcycle about to pick him up?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 21, 2012)

I still want a bike with a mounted .50 cal. Stop with all these maps packs and just let us make our own


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I still want a bike with a mounted 50. cal



I wouldn't want to be on that bike with the guy start firing the .50 cal!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I wanna drop MailMan outta the drop ship riding a jeep filled with C4 so he can cowboy ride it to the battle!



This........so much THIS! YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2012)

Haven't watched the vid yet but CTF is definitely interesting...that sniper with the flag on his back looks pretty hilarious, though.

Also, while I never actually thought anything would happen today, it's still a relief in the back of my mind and I don't think I am alone there. Even all the people interviewed at the airport stuck in awful lines weren't in grumpy moods.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 21, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Haven't watched the vid yet but CTF is definitely interesting...that sniper with the flag on his back looks pretty hilarious, though.
> 
> Also, while I never actually thought anything would happen today, it's still a relief in the back of my mind and I don't think I am alone there. Even all the people interviewed at the airport stuck in awful lines weren't in grumpy moods.



There is a 3.02 Gb patch out for BF3 today.  See the patch notes:



> PC client patch
> Delivery:
> Origin client auto update if you have not un-checked “Keep my games up to date” (in which case you needs to tell the Origin client to check for latest update for BF3)
> Fixes:
> ...



DICE has you covered.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2012)

So can you only eject out of one of the seats of the gunship? I swear it didn't work for me (I could swear from either) until recently and that's the only thing I can think of. I also somehow didn't notice the top AA gun option until tonight either which is...weird. Seems like it was buggier or something at release though this all could be just me I guess.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I wanna drop MailMan outta the drop ship riding a jeep filled with C4 so he can cowboy ride it to the battle!





TheMailMan78 said:


> This........so much THIS! YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2012)

Good god. Scored another SSD so going to go RAID 0 on my Z77 so I imaged my system to my 300GB Velociraptor for now as I want to learn Microsoft Deployment Toolkit + Automated Install Kit and need to get my ducks in a row and research more first but still need to game in the meantime! Anyway, it is so damn slow compared to a single SSD it's ridiculous; even Battle Log takes a couple seconds to fully load all it's images and such. Anyone who still tries to tell themselves an SSD as a boot/app drive is not an essential upgrade is seriously foolish and delusional. And you no longer have crazy prices to justify not getting one either.


----------



## erixx (Dec 23, 2012)

Why not this:


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2012)

Every other person wears one of those in Mailman's neck of the woods.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Every other person wears one of those in Mailman's neck of the woods.



What a flag sticking out their butt's ?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 24, 2012)

No, that's what they do where you are from, you know, all your buddies down on Polk Street.

TMM comes from the land where people think it's a big deal to be able to make a left turn over and over and over and over again.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 24, 2012)

Done. Not funny ! Maybe my stab at MM wasn't either, but MY buddies on Polk. FU !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Done. Not funny ! Maybe my stab at MM wasn't either, but MY buddies on Polk. FU !



hey idaho, how did you like seeing my seachickens smack your 9ers up and down the field tonight?


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> hey idaho, how did you like seeing my seachickens smack your 9ers up and down the field tonight?



Painful is the word. 12th man is nuts. We will still take the West but man if it goes back to Seattle we are done. Regardless Peyton is gonna make us all unhappy. The reason I lost my cool with MTALEX is because I was stung by that ass whooping. These geeks have no heart for football. Even though they say they played it. They never wrapped their heart around a team like I have. Until then which won't happen they are just a artifact on the screen, an annoyance.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Painful is the word. 12th man is nuts. We will still take the West but man if it goes back to Seattle we are done. Regardless Peyton is gonna make us all unhappy. The reason I lost my cool with MTALEX is because I was stung by that ass whooping. These geeks have no heart for football. Even though they say they played it. They never wrapped their heart around a team like I have. Until then which won't happen they are just a artifact on the screen, an annoyance.



haha yeah man. Possibly the best game i have seen the seahawks play in the last few years. I have never loved a football team as much as i do the seahawks now. They are just a steamroller now at this point. But yeah, the 12th man is the real deal haha. And Alex and Mailman think that football is just a bunch of overpaid clowns running on some turf.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> haha yeah man. Possibly the best game i have seen the seahawks play in the last few years. I have never loved a football team as much as i do the seahawks now. They are just a steamroller now at this point. But yeah, the 12th man is the real deal haha. And Alex and Mailman think that football is just a bunch of overpaid clowns running on some turf.



True Geeks  Even if they profess to be any thing but  Thank you for clarifying that. 
HELLO this is America even if we don't have a flag in our ass


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 24, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Painful is the word. 12th man is nuts. We will still take the West but man if it goes back to Seattle we are done. Regardless Peyton is gonna make us all unhappy. The reason I lost my cool with MTALEX is because I was stung by that ass whooping. These geeks have no heart for football. Even though they say they played it. They never wrapped their heart around a team like I have. Until then which won't happen they are just a artifact on the screen, an annoyance.



haha; peyton. fuck that guy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe not be football but hey I know what it's like to put your heart into a team to have it crushed repeatedly (my nick is what it is because I grew up four blocks from Wrigley Field). I don't do that anymore. Maybe that means I was never a "true" fan but I just can't take it. And I also just got pissed and bitter at the whole organization. Though I also don't live over there anymore or go to games nor am involved in that "culture" in any way these days so it's easier to just not think about.


----------



## Horrux (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, Merry Christmas! 

I have friends who haven't yet gotten around to getting Premium for BF3... So I'm thinking, what's the best deal you know of on the package? There's gotta be some sweet Christmas or Boxing Day specials around?

Thanks!


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas TPUer's !*​


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Got another weapon review up. Was recording footage for another AUG review since it got a change for the Aftermath patch, then some of the Youtube Pubstars joined the game I was in. Went back through the games footage and had enough footage from just that game, so made a review from just that match.












boise49ers said:


> *Merry Christmas TPUer's !*​



Got me there, was wondering where the text was, thought it was tricky white text, tried to highlight it, then realized it was centered, thought it was just part of your sig, lol.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2012)

Getting a new GPU with an eye towards going 1440P in the next couple months and can spend around $300 for the card. With the new 12.11 improvements plus overclocking ability, most notably in BF3, I am leaning towards a nice dual-fan XFX 7950 for $290 AR. But I can also get a PNY GTX 670 for like $280 AR now...

Thoughts?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

wrigleyvillain said:


> getting a new gpu with an eye towards going 1440p in the next couple months and can spend around $300 for the card. With the new 12.11 improvements plus overclocking ability, most notably in bf3, i am leaning towards a nice dual-fan xfx 7950 for $290 ar. But i can also get a pny gtx 670 for like $280 ar now...
> 
> Thoughts?



670.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats what I assumed too until I started reading more yesterday with an emphasis on "7950 vs 670 at 2560x1440". Most told folks asking this question to go with a 7950 I was somewhat surprised to see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thats what I assumed too until I started reading more yesterday with an emphasis on "7950 vs 670 at 2560x1440". Most told folks asking this question to go with a 7950 I was somewhat surprised to see.



You have to get the 4gb version of the 670 at that rez. With a 670 FTW you get better then 680 performance for 100 bucks less and only 20 bucks more then a normal 2gb version. I got nothing against the 7950.....just hate AMD drivers and the random "break this, fix that" crap they always seem to pull.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thats what I assumed too until I started reading more yesterday with an emphasis on "7950 vs 670 at 2560x1440". Most told folks asking this question to go with a 7950 I was somewhat surprised to see.



Don't listen to others, listen to W1zzard:







The latest 310.70 driver brings another 3-4% to the table.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2012)

Good point re. memory as I considered that too but did not mention in my post; though the 4GBs really are out of my budget at this time...I also need to drop $300 on the display, of course. That is the other "pro" towards the 7950 though-another gig of memory. 

Maybe I have to sacrifice some eye candy, AA etc for some time and/or until newer cards come out and I can afford something better. At least in BF3.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You have to get the 4gb version of the 670 at that rez. With a 670 FTW you get better then 680 performance for 100 bucks less and only 20 bucks more then a normal 2gb version. I got nothing against the 7950.....just hate AMD drivers and the random "break this, fix that" crap they always seem to pull.


Well if I would of had just a little bit of patience I could of waited for the 4 GB version 
for what I paid for my 2gb card. Oh well, doesn't seem to need more memory as of yet. 
1080p is as high as I go on Rez though. You gonna SLI yours MM ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 27, 2012)

I would probably go lower end MGPU again maybe with 7850s but am mini-itx now. Though, yah, 1440P is gonna need more than 2GB in many scenarios anyway.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 28, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I would probably go lower end MGPU again maybe with 7850s but am mini-itx now. Though, yah, 1440P is gonna need more than 2GB in many scenarios anyway.



They sure cram a lot into those MB's. So basically your GPU 
will be 1/3 of the size of your Board ? Those must be for 
those little cube cases ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah a full-sized GPU does look pretty funny installed on these things. There are various types of cases such as the Prodigy but yeah many are small HTPC-like cubes. Glad I have the low profile Samsung RAM too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2012)

lovin BF3 on ultra settings on my new, shiny 7870


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 28, 2012)

I am so tired of little pussy admins who ban you just for doing well on a server, I have been banned from 4 servers in the past 16 hours for doing well on them though I hardly consider 23-17 ban-worthy. EA needs to have stricter rules for admins with their own servers......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2012)

I have never really experienced any direct admin "abuse"; I don't think it's particularly rampant. Apparently a lot worse on console too (go figure).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I am so tired of little pussy admins who ban you just for doing well on a server, I have been banned from 4 servers in the past 16 hours for doing well on them though I hardly consider 23-17 ban-worthy. EA needs to have stricter rules for admins with their own servers......



Do you type a lot when you play? I rarely get kicked for doing well. Only person I know who does sometimes is Marineborn, and thats because when he dies as he waits to respawn he just talks as much shit as he can. Which is entertaining, but yeah gets him kicked now and then. Sometimes the shit he says is true, but most of the time not


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do you type a lot when you play? I rarely get kicked for doing well. Only person I know who does sometimes is Marineborn, and thats because when he dies as he waits to respawn he just talks as much shit as he can. Which is entertaining, but yeah gets him kicked now and then. Sometimes the shit he says is true, but most of the time not



I never have a problem when I play bf3 for PC but lately I have been playing it on PS3 with brother and have been getting kicked left and right for no reason, even on servers with no rules. It's annoying and even though its PS3 this is still the BF3 Clubhouse so i felt like venting. We don't even use PS3 headsets we just Skype which makes it even more confusing why I would be kicked :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh. Yeah I have heard a lot of bitching about console admins on the subreddit. Don't mean to stereotype/generalize but I guess it stands to reason. Dumb, immature people with God complexes (in many cases teenagers) are simply more likely to play on a console and it shows.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh. Yeah I have heard a lot of bitching about console admins on the subreddit. Don't mean to stereotype/generalize but I guess it stands to reason. Dumb, immature people with God complexes (in many cases teenagers) are simply more likely to play on a console and it shows.


Whatchu talking about, I am god, even though the wife gave me the flu and we both have the shits and body aches. Wrig do you you like open world FPS ? Far Cry 3 is fucking incredible. I can't pull myself away.


----------



## DOM (Dec 29, 2012)

I talk a lot if crap but only been kicked for tks on hc servers... And been called a hacker


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Man I had some fun last night. Equipped the Spas-12 with Flechettes and a Laser. So funny to one shot people that are like 40 ft from you without using slugs. Even killed some wounded players almost half way across the map (Noshar TDM of course). Bet they were so confused.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Man I had some fun last night. Equipped the Spas-12 with Flechettes and a Laser. So funny to one shot people that are like 40 ft from you without using slugs. Even killed some wounded players almost half way across the map (Noshar TDM of course). Bet they were so confused.


My fav TDM map. I played a couple rounds last night on it with the M1014. First round with a wireless mouse and got my ass handed to me, then wired mouse I did better. There are some really good players who play that map. Don't miss Orhan coming in and stabbing me a dozen times though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> My fav TDM map. I played a couple rounds last night on it with the M1014. First round with a wireless mouse and got my ass handed to me, then wired mouse I did better. There are some really good players who play that map. Don't miss Orhan coming in and stabbing me a dozen times though.



Yeah its overall I'd say the best map for TDM. Orhan hasn't ever really tried bothering me on that map. I remember one day he spawned in, but since it's so hectic, and all he's trying to do is knife me he went like 3/20 then probably rage quit. He jumped in one other time and parachuted off the crane right on top of me and knifed me. I managed to face knife him 3 more times that round then he left. It's just to clustered to try for one person, at least on 32 player servers.

And speaking of Noshar TDM. Ufgy talked me into using the A-91 again. This use to be my favorite weapon like a year ago, but I haven't used it since. But guess I'm still use to it.




The thing just destroys, normally I noice using different kits, having the medbox is so nice, but it wasn't bothering me at all while using the A-91.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah its overall I'd say the best map for TDM. Orhan hasn't ever really tried bothering me on that map. I remember one day he spawned in, but since it's so hectic, and all he's trying to do is knife me he went like 3/20 then probably rage quit. He jumped in one other time and parachuted off the crane right on top of me and knifed me. I managed to face knife him 3 more times that round then he left.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## kg4icg (Jan 1, 2013)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121231/Capture489.jpg



Happy New Year you sly dog.


----------



## Bow (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years PANTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 3, 2013)

*wut??*


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2013)

Best server EVER!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> Best server EVER!



Quietest server ever...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 3, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/CROUCH.jpg



Kicked for Crouching ? Lame ! Who comes up with something so stupid. Why don't they just ban weapons ?:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

He must have been listening to pantera WHILE crouching.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Kicked for Crouching ? Lame ! Who comes up with something so stupid. Why don't they *just ban weapons *?:shadedshu



That would be a server called the United States of Noobs and the admin would be a member of the Democrat clan.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jan 3, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/CROUCH.jpg



Haha. Don't feel too bad. I was banned from there quite some time ago since my name was offensive. Funny though they only started caring when i got good enough to be towards the top of the scoreboard. They are douches. Plenty of better servers to play on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Haha. Don't feel too bad. I was banned from there quite some time ago since my name was offensive. Funny though they only started caring when i got good enough to be towards the top of the scoreboard. They are douches. Plenty of better servers to play on.



Gotta ask.......what was your name?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gotta ask.......what was your name?



Same one as in sig.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That would be a server called the United States of Noobs and the admin would be a member of the Democrat clan.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2013)

Now now...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 3, 2013)

Well it ain't like next time a Confederate gets in office it won't go right back to the way it was. 
It is the same thing time and time again. Nothing to cry about  I got all the weapons I need already.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/CROUCH.jpg



You have to say "thank you" when you get shot or get kicked


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, my mouse if off for RMA now, and I'm not going back to controller for this game.

See you folks in-game in a few weeks. 

OH, BTW, using your PC with no mouse is weird. I'm gonna wear out my ALT and TAB buttons.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Well, my mouse if off for RMA now, and I'm not going back to controller for this game.
> 
> See you folks in-game in a few weeks.
> 
> OH, BTW, using your PC with no mouse is weird. I'm gonna wear out my ALT and TAB buttons.



You don't have any spare mouses? If you need a couple I got tons of dell mouses.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You don't have any spare mouses? If you need a couple I got tons of dell mouses.



I am a stay-at-home father of four. Extras don't happen in my house.


by the time it got here, my replacement will be here. You know how well shipping up here goes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I am a stay-at-home father of four. Extras don't happen in my house.
> 
> 
> by the time it got here, my replacement will be here. You know how well shipping up here goes.



Well the offer stands, I will help you out with whatever you need


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2013)

I did not know you had dumped the controller...


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I did not know you had dumped the controller...



Once I had my shoulder surgery in the end of July, and had about 6 weeks of recovery, I started using mouse/keyboard again. My playing skill JUMPED hugely, so the controller definitely affected how good I was in game.

However, I am not sure if it was because I used the controller for so long, and now mouse was more responsive, or if it is just the poor interface provided using the dual analog sticks...I had hacked the sensitivity once, but they patched it once, and I could never get the controller working great again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 3, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Kicked for Crouching ? Lame ! Who comes up with something so stupid. Why don't they just ban weapons ?:shadedshu



Kicked for not crouching. Looks like server rules are that you have to be constantly crouching.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Kicked for not crouching. Looks like server rules are that you have to be constantly crouching.



Its the "Gotta take a dump" server.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow dead in the water and it is double XP and Friday !


----------



## happita (Jan 5, 2013)

Origin tells me I'm in offline mode and when I click "Go Online", nothing happens. I click BF3 to try and launch it and it goes straight into the single campaign mode without even logging into Battlelog which is what it usually does. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 5, 2013)

happita said:


> Origin tells me I'm in offline mode and when I click "Go Online", nothing happens. I click BF3 to try and launch it and it goes straight into the single campaign mode without even logging into Battlelog which is what it usually does. Anyone else have this problem?



Yes, Origin is having issues.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2013)

...And I'm just getting ready to eat dinner...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 7, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> ...And I'm just getting ready to eat dinner...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130106/2.jpg



It was a crappy server with a hacker and terrible teammates


----------



## lemode (Jan 7, 2013)

can't believe you guys still play this! i was going to buy it multiple times and never did. i am really over gaming in general these days...


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2013)

lemode said:


> can't believe you guys still play this! i was going to buy it multiple times and never did. i am really over gaming in general these days...



The guys in Alex's screenshot are usually daily players, and we have several guys form the UK that recently joined us as well.

We do tend to play other games together too. You are more than welcome to join us any time!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The guys in Alex's screenshot are usually daily players, and we have several guys form the UK that recently joined us as well.
> 
> We do tend to play other games together too. You are more than welcome to join us any time!



I wouldnt call those GayZ fanboys "daily players" anymore.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldnt call those GayZ fanboys "daily players" anymore.



Did you not read my post, or did you just decide to be a troll?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Did you not read my post, or did you just decide to be a troll?



Hes mad cause I called him out in the DayZ thread. It gets old after the 1000 time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Did you not read my post, or did you just decide to be a troll?



Ass Death isnt a daily player.



brandonwh64 said:


> Hes mad cause I called him out in the DayZ thread. It gets old after the 1000 time.



Get a megaphone. I don't care.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Did you not read my post, or did you just decide to be a troll?




Did you just decide to be a troll? You didn't really just ask that question did you Dave ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get a megaphone. I don't care.



You're a megaphone


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Did you just decide to be a troll? You didn't really just ask that question did you Dave ?



You got some time to play tonight? hope your holidays were good!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You got some time to play tonight? hope your holidays were good!



I may jump on for awhile. Lots of snow today so it sucked.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2013)

As you can see by my avatar, we got plenty as well, but that's usually the case this far north. 

We've been playing a lot of alternative servers lately...been pretty good, actually. A lot more hardcore mode now lately too, I've been waiting some time for everyone to get into that. It never ceases to be funny trying to kill one bad guy and instead getting 5 teammates.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> As you can see by my avatar, we got plenty as well, but that's usually the case this far north.
> 
> We've been playing a lot of alternative servers lately...been pretty good, actually. A lot more hardcore mode now lately too, I've been waiting some time for everyone to get into that. It never ceases to be funny trying to kill one bad guy and instead getting 5 teammates.



hard core is pretty fun. I think you got off, and we all played TPU vs TPU on CQ and AM maps doing TDM and Gun Master. It was nuts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> hard core is pretty fun. I think you got off, and we all played TPU vs TPU on CQ and AM maps doing TDM and Gun Master. It was nuts.



Gun Master mode sucks. That is all.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> hard core is pretty fun. I think you got off, and we all played TPU vs TPU on CQ and AM maps doing TDM and Gun Master. It was nuts.



Yeah, today was first day for the kids to be back in school, so I went to bed early. Gonna put in another hour or so on review stuff and I'll be on.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 7, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gun Master mode sucks. That is all.



That's why I didn't join last night. Hardcore piqued my interest for a second as I have yet to even try it in BF3 but then I saw GM and was all NOPE!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2013)

Gun master was a great time, I just wish the M249 wasn't in the mix.  What a shit gun.  It takes a mountain of bullets at range to kill someone, even on HC.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2013)

It's still somehow "missing something" but I take back what I said about AK being inherently boring...it really does depend on things like who else is on the server and whether it's stacked on one side or not. Also as I have learned the maps better and gotten more used to using things like the Tank Destroyers I have been doing a lot better and been having a pretty good time of late. I thought I was a pretty decent tanker but I could not hit shit with those things at first. The TOW is super fun too.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 8, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Gun master was a great time, I just wish the M249 wasn't in the mix.  What a shit gun.  It takes a mountain of bullets at range to kill someone, even on HC.



yeah, I think at the end there you were the only one not on the knife besides the pub.

my favorite part was where I cockblocked phenom with my c4.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, I think at the end there you were the only one not on the knife besides the pub.



Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gun Master mode sucks. That is all.



Old Gun Master sucks....new Gun Masters are actually quite fun!



MT Alex said:


> ...And I'm just getting ready to eat dinner...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130106/2.jpg



Didn't realize hlatky was your friend as well     I also find it amusing that yall found a server with a hacker....while I was on my Metro raping it up


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> while I was on my Metro raping it up



What's new? 

Heh, I actually played Metro the other day to help get some stars during DXP. I ended up telling some guy bitching about a glitcher up in the ceiling that he deserved it for playing Metro--the mentally-challenged bastard stepchild of Battlefield.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 8, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Thanks for pointing that out



Any time. ;-)


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Didn't realize hlatky was your friend as well



I don't know him, I guess he just liked my Tom Jones comment.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 9, 2013)

Battlelog - 5 new Premium Assignments/weapon camos live



> By: trydling  Posted: 4 hours ago
> As part of our January Premium content drops, we have now unlocked 5 new Assignments for all of our Premium members. These Assignments each tie into one new weapon camo for you. You should see them now here on Battlelog and in game. Full details below. Can you get them all?
> 
> *M416 Specialist*
> ...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a better assignment (well at least for Dave, Reayth & Myself)....a new dogtag I'm going hunting after....

Here's someone who is currently using it: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/LoGaN74M/dogtags/188062737/pc/


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been loving the heck out of the KH2002 (Highway was right.)  It reloads slowly, but shoots like a laser beam.  I cruised to 500 kills with it at almost 19% accuracy, and kept going.  I think I'll take this one to 1000 before I put it down.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 13, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I've been loving the heck out of the KH2002 (Highway was right.)  It reloads slowly, but shoots like a laser beam.  I cruised to 500 kills with it at almost 19% accuracy, and kept going.  I think I'll take this one to 1000 before I put it down.



So many guns go up and down after each patch, I definitely don't remember the 2k2 being that accurate when I was using it, but I definitely remember it being a fun gun to use.

**BTW** I am the proud new owner of those tags


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 14, 2013)

Noice! So do you just join where dude is playing until you run into him and are able to stab or what?

Sounds like that would take me forever, lol.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 15, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Noice! So do you just join where dude is playing until you run into him and are able to stab or what?
> 
> Sounds like that would take me forever, lol.



Just proper prowling....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Just proper prowling....



In the real world we call it stalking.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone remember Orhan?  Youtube does!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 19, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Anyone remember Orhan?  Youtube does!



Who can forget the guy ! He is a legend in his own mind.
Great job by the way Ducky !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Who can forget the guy ! He is a legend in his own mind.



Quit being gay!!! and come in TS


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Quit being gay!!! and come in TS



I may later tonight. Been playing Single player games lately and TS is to much of a distraction 
for my little mind. Beat FC3 and started on Crysis 2. So are you going Falcon's Sunday 
Went to Battle log no one playing. I don't do TS unless I'm gaming, you should 
know that by now. Man BF3 is dieing off. Try FC3 every one that plays it loves it, 
if you can handle single player. I want to try some CO-OP and see what that is all about. 
I still have a lot to do in the game , but the Missions was Great. Nothing like shooting 
crackheads and crazies to make you enjoy a game. The other animal part is even better.

So I got on TS last night and Battlelog. No one was playing. It was late, 
but not real late. Not for us Westerners any way.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 19, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> I may later tonight. Been playing Single player games lately and TS is to much of a distraction
> for my little mind. Beat FC3 and started on Crysis 2. So are you going Falcon's Sunday
> Went to Battle log no one playing. I don't do TS unless I'm gaming, you should
> know that by now. Man BF3 is dieing off. Try FC3 every one that plays it loves it,
> ...



i played the co-op and it was ok. The story line was fine, the ending kinda sucked though. no spoiler. I already uninstalled the game. It got kinda boring and pointless when I had OP guns. "The shredder" aka OP Vector SMG, Custom Z93 .50 sniper rifle, D50 Deagle, and the isreali version of the AK47 but better. Add in all the tattoos and um yeah, kinda invincible. Hell the Vector alone can take out damn near any animal there is. If I did not have time to line up a shot with my .50 rifle on a heavy, I took him out with a magazine of vector to the head. No bullet deviation, fires like a laser, .45ACP. made the game pointless after a bit. I took to jumping off cliffs to see what it was like to die. 
And even then sometimes I failed to die cause my tattoos prevented me from dying from a great fall.


----------



## DOM (Jan 19, 2013)

gullyfoyle said:


> battlelog - 5 new premium assignments/weapon camos live



i think the camos are lame


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 19, 2013)

DOM said:


> i think the camos are lame



+1



As I close in on 600 hours played, the game is losing it's luster. Changing the colours of a gun ain't gonna fix that.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 19, 2013)

Custom camo's would be cool. Upload your own jpeg skin.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 19, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Custom camo's would be cool. Upload your own jpeg skin.


yeah, naked ladies ^_^


cadaveca said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> As I close in on 600 hours played, the game is losing it's luster. Changing the colours of a gun ain't gonna fix that.



+1


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Custom camo's would be cool. Upload your own jpeg skin.



I want the MG36 to have the camo of a dick, and the ammo drums could be balls.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> As I close in on 600 hours played, the game is losing it's luster. Changing the colours of a gun ain't gonna fix that.



2 years for a game is still crazy. It is still a great game, but like you I'm ready for a new Multiplayer kick ass game and I only have 265 hrs.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 19, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> 2 years for a game is still crazy. It is still a great game, but like you I'm ready for a new Multiplayer kick ass game and I only have 265 hrs.


PS 2, DayZ Standalone perhaps? Then we could have a TPU server again.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 19, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> PS 2, DayZ Standalone perhaps? Then we could have a TPU server again.



Any word on BF4 release ? BFBC3 even  I played a little bit 
of Planetside 2 and didn't care for it. If Arma goes on sell I 
may buy it. I ain't paying more then $10 for it though.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm downloading Tribes to give it a shot.  Looks much more exciting than PlanetSide, but I'm sure the scope is much smaller.  I'm pretty sure Phenom is gonna try it out, too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 20, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I'm downloading Tribes to give it a shot.  Looks much more exciting than PlanetSide, but I'm sure the scope is much smaller.  I'm pretty sure Phenom is gonna try it out, too.



yep, downloading now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 20, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I'm downloading Tribes to give it a shot.  Looks much more exciting than PlanetSide, but I'm sure the scope is much smaller.  I'm pretty sure Phenom is gonna try it out, too.



Sweet! There is a bit of a learning curve in that it is not like regular shooters or any other game really (and I don't mean the weapons). You can play it like one but I really feel like most people who do end up not liking it so much (as happened with Kurgan is my hunch). The true Tribes experience and what makes it so fun and unique is all about the "skiing" and going fast, man. Nailing a guy while going 200+ who is traveling just as fast in the other direction...there is just no better rush in video games I have ever experienced. Of course I also0 played it back in the day so there is some nostalgia involved too.

A "test" beta client just came out too with a bunch of changes incl physics plus like four new maps. Its a separate install and app to run at the point.

Edit: Maybe I shouldn't be so single-minded above as there are plenty of classes incl heavies with various roles and lots of ways to play the game. But if you can take the time to learn the ins and outs of skiing combined with the jetpack you will have the most success and thus fun. The faster you can move the harder you are to hit. Note on the "official" servers you will start out against lower level players like yourself; Quick Match can actually be a good way to go in this game, especially at first.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yep, downloading now.



I played it. It is actually a lot like PS2. Kind of clunky. 
Have you played the MP on FC3 at all ? Beats the shit out
of Warfighter.  Of course most MP do.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 20, 2013)

Not "clunky" at all once you learn how to maneuver right and lead your shots properly and all that. In fact, quite the opposite. For example, timing your jets and adjusting your landing so you end up skiing a downward slope when you touch the ground and thus don't lose speed nor take any damage is very "smooth".  The gameplay and mechanics definitely takes some getting used to though first as I have already mentioned.

Well at least we are talking about a game though I should probably stop with the OT.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, superbowl bound


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 21, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Oh yeah, superbowl bound



You're not superbowl bound. You live in Idaho.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 21, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Congrats


Thanks it is a Great day !


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You're not superbowl bound. You live in Idaho.


Excuse me ? I have been a fan since long before you were a sperm  
I never said I was Superbowl bound. Drop the hate they earned it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 21, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Excuse me ? I have been a fan since long before you were a sperm
> I never said I was Superbowl bound. Drop the hate they earned it.



Thats unfortunate..........

Now this is a BF3 thread, not "Puss9ers are going to the Superbowl" thead.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Here's a better assignment (well at least for Dave, Reayth & Myself)....a new dogtag I'm going hunting after....
> 
> Here's someone who is currently using it: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/LoGaN74M/dogtags/188062737/pc/



Got mine:


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Got mine:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49751&stc=1&d=1358734147



That's pretty cool.  I kind of like that guy, too, at least his BF3 videos and Planetside 2 tutorials.  Much more impressive than Gator's unknown fella.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 21, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> That's pretty cool.  I kind of like that guy, too, at least his BF3 videos and Planetside 2 tutorials.  Much more impressive than Gator's unknown fella.



Well...FINE I'LL GO TAKE HIS TAGS TOO!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 21, 2013)

Get on it soldier!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 21, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Well...FINE I'LL GO TAKE HIS TAGS TOO!



Wait you haven't already!? By the way, I think I was told you are a pharmacist and, if so, how can your nick not be Dr. Feelgood? 

I need to play some BF3 again soon, been a few days; for GPU oc testing too as nothing I know of compares for such. At least that I own and play...


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 21, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wait you haven't already!?



He stabbed some dude named LoGaN74M, who, looking at his profile, is apparently a bigwig but I've never heard of him.  Probably because he may be from Spain.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 23, 2013)

Battlelog - January Premium Competition: Be the best team player you can be



> By: trydling  Posted: 7 hours ago
> 
> _For this month’s Premium exclusive competition, we want to find out who is the best team player in Battlefield 3. It’s all about handing out ammo, reviving your buddies and helping by spotting enemies. Read on for the full details and see you on the Battlefield!_
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 24, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not "clunky" at all once you learn how to maneuver right and lead your shots properly and all that.


I'm downloading it on a better machine and will check it out further. I have to give it a little time too. Learning all the new systems and weapons and shit like that.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2013)

I had my best round in a long time, 20 javelin kills 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/54032364/1/240426231/


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 26, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I had my best round in a long time, 20 javelin kills
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/54032364/1/240426231/



Nice !I love watching a Jav kill. 20 times in one round would be the shit.
I see the 6870 is still in your machine. That is a good card. I'm leaning 
Green now though. Out of the 5 computers I have in the house only 
one is ATI and that is my Laptop.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Nice !I love watching a Jav kill. 20 times in one round would be the shit.
> I see the 6870 is still in your machine. That is a good card. I'm leaning
> Green now though. Out of the 5 computers I have in the house only
> one is ATI and that is my Laptop.



Lots of double and triple kills  Yup the 6870 is still running strong, with my new CPU I get 60fps or more in every game. The only green card I have is a 8600GT which is currently acting as a space heated :3


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow been awhile since I played with TPU'ers. We played Ole school Caspian Border. Got my ass kicked as usual , but had all Craz, Alex, Phenom. 
Pretty fun talking with the guys from back in BFBC2 days. Playing single players lately that doesn't happen to much. Sorry Brandon and MM I missed yuh.
Oh and I don't like hardcore


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I been slacking off on the Weapon Reviews, finally got another out. Got to kick it back into gear and try and get some others out soon.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 29, 2013)

Cinema blend - Battlefield 3 End Game Brings Back Air Superiority Mode



> Author: Pete Haas  published: 2013-01-29 09:28:02
> 
> Battlefield 3's upcoming End Game expansion will be well-received by pilots. The DLC will include Air Superiority mode, which is centered around dog fights.
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 29, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> Cinema blend - Battlefield 3 End Game Brings Back Air Superiority Mode



That sounds sweet. Ive been flying a lot lately on hardcore servers. Lets hope this is better then Tank Superiority, because that mode just sucks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, for starters...needs more tanks?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That sounds sweet. Ive been flying a lot lately on hardcore servers. Lets hope this is better then Tank Superiority, because that mode just sucks.



You don't fly ! It is just a game  I owed you one dickhead


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 31, 2013)

[yt]?v=wK5f7az5dIY[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> [yt]?v=wK5f7az5dIY[/yt]



When I die this is how I picture heaven........like this and with big breasted gothic woman serving me beer.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> You don't fly ! It is just a game  I owed you one dickhead



You owed him one on the dickhead?  One what?  A kiss?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> [yt]?v=wK5f7az5dIY[/yt]



God. Get me on one of those dirt bikes!!!!!! 

This shit looks bad ass!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> God. Get me on one of those dirt bikes!!!!!!
> 
> This shit looks bad ass!



You want to get it on with a dirt bike?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You want to get it on with a dirt bike?



Oh yeah, I already do with my own bike daily.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Oh yeah, I already do with my own bike daily.



2 stroke?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 2 stroke?



Thats right baby! UP AND DOWN!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 2 stroke?



No one rides 2 strokes anymore, atleast for racing. Its all 4 now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No one rides 2 strokes anymore, atleast for racing. Its all 4 now.
> 
> http://www.motorcyclenews.com/upload/218168/images/KXF_250.jpg



I feel sorry for your generation.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I feel sorry for your generation.



+1 that! I raced 80CC and 125CC growing up all 2 stroke


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I feel sorry for your generation.



Why, 4 strokes are way better then 2 strokes. It only took them like 9 years to get there though. Oh and its not really peoples choice to ride 4s. For pro racing in Nationals and Supercross the AMA and Feld Motorsports banned 2 strokes in racing do to noise and environmental shit.

I never owned a two stroke even back in the 90s, when I moved up off the 50, I wanted to get a YZ80 2 stroke, but then Honda released there 150r 4 stroke bike that is in the same class as the 80s and it was way faster then the 2s.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> *Why, 4 strokes are way better then 2 strokes.* It only took them like 9 years to get there though. Oh and its not really peoples choice to ride 4s. For pro racing in Nationals and Supercross the AMA and Feld Motorsports banned 2 strokes in racing do to noise and environmental shit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/3/3f/Heartattack.jpg



have you ridden a new 4 stroke? I know you talked about people racing the old ass ones that sucks compared to 2 strokes. But 4 strokes are completely different now. Handling, frame, suspension, motor, ignition. Now there is no more carburator, all EFI.

Not many companies make two strokes anymore either. Just KTM and Yamaha.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> have you ridden a new 4 stroke? I know you talked about people racing the old ass ones that sucks compared to 2 strokes. But 4 strokes are completely different now. Handling, frame, suspension, motor, ignition. Now there is no more carburator, all EFI.



Yes I have, 2011 YZ450f of a friend of mine's. I still think early 90's model 250CC 2 strokes would spank it. I had a 94 KX250 with benson power reeds and FMF gold series exhaust. DAMN I MISS THOSE DAYS!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I have, 2011 YZ450f of a friend of mine's. I still think early 90's model 250CC 2 strokes would spank it. I had a 94 KX250 with benson power reeds and FMF gold series exhaust. DAMN I MISS THOSE DAYS!



Thats a YZ lol. And a 2011. The worst bikes out there. Yamaha has always had super weak motors, and now with there reverse engine shit, handling is wierd. All the way is over the front now.

You kind of have to ride 4 strokes differently though too. Its not like a two stroke where the power is up high in the gears. Its all way down low and middle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks to have similar specs to the KX450F?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why, 4 strokes are way heavier and bigger then 2 strokes.



That's right.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

EFI on a dirt bike............this is why America is screwed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> EFI on a dirt bike............this is why America is screwed.



I remember flooding the shit out of my bikes some times and having to take the spark plug out and dry it off along with a light sanding then putting it back it and wear my leg out kicking.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks to have similar specs to the KX450F?



Specs != End result for bikes. 

Kawis and Hondas even still running 450cc motors, still pull more horsepower on the Dynos then Yamahas. 

Its the way the motor is designed. It can still be 450cc, but out of the box Hondas and Kawis hit harder and produce more power. And not to mention kawis and Hondas handle a lot better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I remember flooding the shit out of my bikes some times and having to take the spark plug out and dry it off along with a light sanding then putting it back it and wear my leg out kicking.



I remember trying to drive mine across a slew bottom and up a cypress tree. This it why I went with a 3 wheeler after that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I remember trying to drive mine across a slew bottom and up a cypress tree. This it why I went with a 3 wheeler after that.



You went to a 3 wheeled retard chariot? :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You went to a 3 wheeled retard chariot? :shadedshu



Yeah well where I live dirt bikes are useless. I live where there is real mud.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You went to a 3 wheeled retard chariot? :shadedshu



I have always hates three wheelers as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have always hates three wheelers as well.



I loved my 200. A few years later I got a Banshee........that ended badly. Dirt bikes are useless in the everglades.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I remember flooding the shit out of my bikes some times and having to take the spark plug out and dry it off along with a light sanding then putting it back it and wear my leg out kicking.



Yep, ive never owned a fuel injected bike, but I want too. All my bikes have been carbed. My current one is. They have only been running fuel injection for the last 3 years.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yep, ive never owned a fuel injected bike, but I want too. All my bikes have been carbed. My current one is. They have only been running fuel injection for the last 3 years.



Garbage. Carb is the only way to go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Best ATV I have ever owned was a 1989 Kawasaki Tecate 4! 250CC liquid cooled race engine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Garbage. Carb is the only way to go.



Not when your racing. You need the power instantly, especially supercross. 

Also now you can program the ignition, so if your doing nationals and your at a really high elevation you can program it to produce similar power if you were at lower altitudes. 

With carb, got to mess with jets and clip positions, and its trial and error most of the time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

My first was a 110, then a 200. They I got a 250R and traded it for a Banshee. Worst trade ever.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not when your racing. You need the power instantly, especially supercross.
> 
> Also now you can program the ignition, so if your doing nationals and your at a really high elevation you can program it to produce similar power if you were at lower altitudes.
> 
> With carb, got to mess with jets and clip positions, and its trial and error most of the time.



Trail and error with a carb means you need more practice. I used to be able to tune one in about 15 minutes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My first was a 110, then a 200. They I got a 250R and traded it for a Banshee. Worst trade ever.



Couldn't handle banshee power?

My buddy had one that was fully built all chromed out, and pulled like 120+ MPH at the desert.



TheMailMan78 said:


> My first was a 110, then a 200. They I got a 250R and traded it for a Banshee. Worst trade ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Trail and error with a carb means you need more practice. I used to be able to tune one in about 15 minutes.



I can tune my currently just as fast. But i know that factory team mechanics much rather prefer the Fuel injection, just as much as the riders.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My first was a 110, then a 200. They I got a 250R and traded it for a Banshee. Worst trade ever.



Banshee's were rockets if you could keep them running but had MANY problems. I stuck to yamaha's other racer and that was the warrior.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Couldn't handle banshee power?
> 
> My buddy had one that was fully built all chromed out, and pulled like 120+ MPH at the desert.



No it was a crappy engine. Blew it slap the hell up in a few months. Honda engines at the time were FAR better built. You can't kill those old Honda engines. Yamaha sucks from that era.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I can tune my currently just as fast. But i know that factory team mechanics much rather prefer the Fuel injection, just as much as the riders.



That's because its plug and play. Not because its better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No it was a crappy engine. Blew it slap the hell up in a few months. Honda engines at the time were FAR better built. You can kill those old Honda engines. Yamaha sucks from that era. That's because its plug and play. Not because its better.



I agree, On paper a 2 cylinder 2 stroke sounded awesome but the design of the engine had major flaws and tore up quite easily. Another favorite is the Honda 400EX!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Garbage. Carb is the only way to go.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not when your racing. You need the power instantly, especially supercross.



Once again due to using 4 stroke engines.  You need fuel injection to compensate for poor performance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Once again due to using 4 stroke engines.  You need fuel injection to compensate for poor performance.



And.........knowledge is dropped.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And.........knowledge is dropped.



how so, yamaha still runs carb on their 2013 250f because they claim they get better performance out of the bike, then when they tried fuel injection.........


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 31, 2013)

Mod slap in 3...2...

How bout that BF3 game?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Mod slap in 3...2...
> 
> How bout that BF3 game?



I figured we would have a tattle tell......

Yea end game does look like it will be nice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I figured we would have a tattle tell......
> 
> Yea end game does look like it will be nice.



I bet all the bikes in BF3 run carbs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet all the bikes in BF3 run carbs.



Being as they are shitty Russian quality I would venture to say the same thing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Being as they are shitty Russian quality I would venture to say the same thing.



They are trail bikes too. Obviously carb'ed


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2013)

Just chiming in to give a "no thank you" to all of the people with love for two stroke engines. Please remember this while driving your Model T's home from work.

Anyways, I don't always go to war, but when I do I make sure to always bring my Thompson brand black powder to load my muskets.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> Just chiming in to give a "no thank you" to all of the people with love for two stroke engines. Please remember this while driving your Model T's home from work.
> 
> Anyways, I don't always go to war, but when I do I make sure to always bring my Thompson brand black powder to load my muskets.



.75 cal is enough to ruin anyone's day.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> .75 cal is enough to ruin anyone's day.



Of course! Unfortunately, you'll have about 50 5.56mm caliber rounds in your chest by the time you try to get that thing fired.

This all goes together with your misguided 2 stroke loving.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> Of course! Unfortunately, you'll have about 50 5.56mm caliber rounds in your chest by the time you try to get that thing fired.
> 
> This all goes together with your misguided 2 stroke loving.



Not with you shooting. You're a cat with a monocle.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2013)

Quite right good sir, quite right.

You must remember though, in the time you are loading that musket I would have eaten all of your small pets, marked everything you hold dear with my pungent urine and turned your neck into ground beef with my claws.

GOOD MEOW SIR!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

HMMMM  Bullae, bullae. INDEEEED!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefield-4-to-be-shown-off-by-ea-in-the-next-three-months-6403195

I guess BF4 is EA's response to the failure that was MoH: War Fighter. 

Id rather EA just burn and die out already at this point.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefield-4-to-be-shown-off-by-ea-in-the-next-three-months-6403195



BF4 better not be ghey like 4 stroke dirt bikes.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefield-4-to-be-shown-off-by-ea-in-the-next-three-months-6403195



Boooooooo!!!!!!

...though I'll make sure to buy everything up front to save money. $100 dollar game at least.




TheMailMan78 said:


> BF4 better not be ghey like 4 stroke dirt bikes.



Your musket just failed, you lost the game. It's a shame they don't have cures for Chlamydia in your era.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> Boooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> ...though I'll make sure to buy everything up front to save money. $100 dollar game at least.



Worth every dime.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Worth every dime.



Not a first day buy for me unless these things are known:

-Keep the netcode on the server side (at least an effort to make it better)
-Everything is destructible
-Graphical improvements
-Swords
-Cats

*Oh, and bigger maps... Seriously, much bigger


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Worth every dime.



Coming from a guys who and I qoute "I buy *guys* as investments"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> Not a first day buy for me unless these things are known:
> 
> -Keep the netcode on the server side
> -Everything is destructible
> ...



You are so full of BS. You will buy it day one like every asshole (including myself) in this thread will. 

*BF4LIFE*


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You are so full of BS. You will buy it day one like every asshole (including myself) in this thread will.
> 
> *BF4LIFE*



I will not pay full price, unless my demands are met RIGHT MEOW!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> Not a first day buy for me unless these things are known:
> 
> -Keep the netcode on the server side (at least an effort to make it better)
> -Everything is destructible
> ...



Minus the cats and Swords. I have to agree. I want 128 online though!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

We want arma II size maps!!! 512 players! ninja swords! and that angry cat thats all over facebook!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 31, 2013)

Leaked premium video for Air Superiority.  Expect it to be taken down soon.

[yt]?v=yaaQXwGeVMg[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> Leaked premium video for Air Superiority.  Expect it to be taken down soon.
> 
> [yt]?v=yaaQXwGeVMg[/yt]



Meh.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> Quite right good sir, quite right.
> 
> You must remember though, in the time you are loading that musket I would have eaten all of your small pets, marked everything you hold dear with my pungent urine and turned your neck into ground beef with my claws.
> 
> GOOD MEOW SIR!





erocker said:


> Not a first day buy for me unless these things are known:
> 
> -Keep the netcode on the server side (at least an effort to make it better)
> -Everything is destructible
> ...





erocker said:


> I will not pay full price, unless my demands are met RIGHT MEOW!!!



If you are trying to get to me with all this interweb cat loving faggotry, it is working.

You know who loves cats?  The "guy" who wrote that Gamespot review.

In other news, I am very doubtful about BF4, and couldn't care less.  EA should spend more time honing and improving BF3, and then release some map packs that are worth a shit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 31, 2013)

My cat would fuck your shit up.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 31, 2013)

Pfft, meet Caticolas cage


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2013)

shadedshushadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lot a slack jaws round these parts.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 31, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> Leaked premium video for Air Superiority. Expect it to be taken down soon.



It's on battlelog, and other "premium" videos have made it on Utube.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lot a slack jaws round these parts.



Psh. Come and play a round or three. I only got two assignments left now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah well I used to have a (very missed) Rottweiler and getting the cat wasn't my idea. Though turns out he is a little BAMF.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> You owed him one on the dickhead?  One what?  A kiss?



What are you his Daddy let him stick up for himself Pop 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I never owned a two stroke even back in the 90s, when I moved up off the 50, I wanted to get a YZ80 2 stroke, but then Honda released there 150r 4 stroke bike that is in the same class as the 80s and it was way faster then the 2s.


This is a BF3 Thread not some Motocross thread ! Get back on Topic


MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefield-4-to-be-shown-off-by-ea-in-the-next-three-months-6403195
> 
> I guess BF4 is EA's response to the failure that was MoH: War Fighter.
> 
> Id rather EA just burn and die out already at this point.



Yeah that definitely was a burn. I may finish the mission , but I'm done with that sorry ass Multiplayer.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2013)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  End Game First Look



> Road to End Game: High-speed warfare
> 
> [DICE] H Brun |  01.31.13 | 82 comments
> 
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2013)

I want your flag, your machine gun and your motorcycle...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post:  End Game First Look



Ok now you can talk Motocross 
Those dirt bikes look sweet !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Ok now you can talk Motocross
> Those dirt bikes look sweet !



If you missed the previous two pages of motorcross then yes it has already been talked about LOL


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you missed the previous two pages of motorcross then yes it has already been talked about LOL



Yeah I seen it, I was just giving Phenom shit for being off 
topic after his jab on my Superbowl post Shooting guys 
off bikes may be a challenge on this map. Shottie time !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just watched the Premium Air Superiority video and looks freaking sweet. Can't wait!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Bow (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2013)

TacoTown said:


>



I was wondering when the next season was gonna start.  Awesome

EDIT:

Heck, there are a bunch more.  Guess I've been missing out.

[yt]-G0SBROe21c[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

Battlefield Friends - YouTube


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Battlefield Friends - YouTube



'Bout time you made yourself useful.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 4, 2013)

INB4 Idaho comes in blowing a gasket about the Puss9ers losing.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c4ZDp9g7DY&list=PLF8C97115E5BCBA92&index=6
"Is he a sniper, or a recon?"
Hmmm, that reminds me of something I said once......


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> INB4 Idaho comes in blowing a gasket about the Puss9ers losing.



Actually I'm good ! They got there but didn't show up until the second half. Good game though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Actually I'm good ! They got there but didn't show up until the second half. Good game though.



Joe Montana was ghey. He used to take it from Jerry Rice.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Joe Montana was ghey. He used to take it from Jerry Rice.



I agree I can't stand him. I know to many people who have dealt with him and his bitch wife. He's a Dick with a Capital D. His son played Pop Warner against my nephew so my fam seen him all the time.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2013)

February Premium Bling:  Battlelog - February Premium bonus content live



> By: trydling  Posted: 4 hours ago
> To all of our Premium members: We’re happy to announce that the February Premium exclusive bonus content has gone live. We recently unlocked these three gold-plated dog tags and you should see them in-game and on Battlelog as you are reading this.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, i get fps going up and down when battlelog is open plus gpu usage drops, if I shut it, usage goes straight to 99% and fps is solid. Is there any solution to this or does anyone else experience this?

EDIT - NVM I had problems even launching the game from IE after that. Tried google chrome and everything absolutely fine so?? At least it's now working again


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Hi, i get fps going up and down when battlelog is open plus gpu usage drops, if I shut it, usage goes straight to 99% and fps is solid. Is there any solution to this or does anyone else experience this?
> 
> EDIT - NVM I had problems even launching the game from IE after that. Tried google chrome and everything absolutely fine so?? At least it's now working again



I had problems with Firefox and Battlelog. Chrome took care of that as well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 7, 2013)

I found Reayth in BF and Friends. 

Battlefield Friends (Happy Hour) - Chopper Expert ...

I know hes not a sniper, but he hops like a mad man.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2013)

AK is way more fun that it was at release for me. Maybe cause by now it's just the people like me who actually like and are better at the vehicular-based combat as opposed to everyone as it was the new dlc on the block.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 8, 2013)

If you are not cheating then you are not trying.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 8, 2013)

man all that carrying hurt.... This team had ZERO desire to win I mean ZERO, you know its bad when I do THAT good.






23 kills with the L86
1 kill with the tank
24 kills with C4


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 8, 2013)

New Battlefield Blog post:  Road to End Game: Creating the perfect dirt bike playground



> [DICE] H Brun |  02.08.13
> 
> The dirt bike is one of the fastest and most agile vehicles ever in a Battlefield game. In this blog post, QA Analyst Malin von Matern explains how End Game became the perfect playground for this new and exciting ride.
> 
> ...



Commentary Video


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 11, 2013)

Also,


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 12, 2013)

*Crazy Liberals !*

http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/20...aise-pelosi-for-deflecting-gun-violence-link/


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2013)

That's no liberal, that's a corrupt tyrant who went to Washington an upper middle class wench and now is mysteriously worth upwards of 150 million bucks.  Go figure.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't particularly stand Pelosi either but finally a politician displays some common sense and actual thought re. real-life gun violence and entertainment media and you fools just talk shit. I know there is no real link for various reasons....the most important of which is I actually consume and enjoy this type of stuff, unlike any of them, without turning into a psychopath.

And way to spread vague accusations implying she somehow acquired all that money through political corruption without citing any actual evidence whatsoever.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course, Sweetheart, she got it the old fashioned way.

EDIT:  And I was wrong, according to the Washington Post she's only worth 101 million, but that was in 2010 and considering all her brilliance and hard work I wouldn't doubt she's stacked on the other 40 mill since then.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 12, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Of course, Sweetheart, she got it the old fashioned way.
> 
> EDIT:  And I was wrong, according to the Washington Post she's only worth 101 million, but that was in 2010 and considering all her brilliance and hard work I wouldn't doubt she's stacked on the other 40 mill since then.



Yep, and we know it is just Liberals that do such things. No Con would of ever think of doing such a thing, except maybe the one that was trying to get in the White House. They are all crooks and my point is the same as Wrigs at least some one spoke up on that BS. She is in the Bay Area and of course a lot of gaming companies are also, but still it is nice to see not every one is jumping on board with that madness


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2013)

You miss the point so often it's not worth me spending the time trying to explain myself.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## boise49ers (Feb 12, 2013)

Back at yuh ! We all know exactly who and what she represents. To bad you really think people with different views and politics are less able to see what is going on around them as you do. No one argued who Pelosi is, that wasn't what was posted. You turned it around not me. :shadedshu





MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vPtHCEO.gif



Actually I posted that because it was about Gaming, Phenom. It just turned into something else. Maybe I shouldn't of dropped the L bomb, but that really wasn't the point. I'm done good night.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I can't particularly stand Pelosi either but finally a politician displays some common sense and actual thought re. real-life gun violence and entertainment media and you fools just talk shit. I know there is no real link for various reasons....the most important of which is I actually consume and enjoy this type of stuff, unlike any of them, without turning into a psychopath.
> 
> And way to spread vague accusations implying she somehow acquired all that money through political corruption without citing any actual evidence whatsoever.



Just to let you know it has been proven that violent visual media does in fact desensitize the brain to violence. It works in the same manner as Cognitive behavioral therapy and Immersion therapy. Will it cause a kid to run out a kill someone? No. However it has been proven with enough desensitization he will not feel repugnance by the thought. That's a fact. Doesn't take a genius to see someone with a chemical imbalance and large exposure to violent media might be desensitized enough to act on an impulse normally to him would be disgusting had he not been exposed to large amounts of virtual violence.

For example the Norway shooter cited his "training" on the Airport mission in MW2. Prime example of someone with an imbalance acting on an impulse that was empowered to him by violent media. Columbine killers DURING THE SHOOTING said "This is just like Doom". Aura shooter thought he was the "Joker" from the movie.

I like games just as much as the next man here (My clubhouse after all) but to say there is zero link between violent media and a lot of the issues we are facing today is just a sign of naivety. I wouldn't let my kids watch a night of the living dead movie but, a lot of parents will buy their kids CoD: Zombies. 

I said when that airport level in MW2 came out it was gonna be bad for the industry and the gaming culture as a whole and was flamed for my statements. Now you see why. Now you understand the shock value to sell a few crappy games is gonna ruin gaming for us all.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I said when that airport level in MW2 came out it was gonna be bad for the industry and the gaming culture as a whole and was flamed for my statements. Now you see why. Now you understand the shock value to sell a few crappy games is gonna ruin gaming for us all.



I cannot wait for Battlefield 5: Bunnies eating carrots.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I cannot wait for Battlefield 5: Bunnies eating carrots.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 12, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you know it has been proven that violent visual media does in fact desensitize the brain to violence. It works in the same manner as Cognitive behavioral therapy and Immersion therapy. Will it cause a kid to run out a kill someone? No. However it has been proven with enough desensitization he will not feel repugnance by the thought. That's a fact. Doesn't take a genius to see someone with a chemical imbalance and large exposure to violent media might be desensitized enough to act on an impulse normally to him would be disgusting had he not been exposed to large amounts of virtual violence.
> 
> For example the Norway shooter cited his "training" on the Airport mission in MW2. Prime example of someone with an imbalance acting on an impulse that was empowered to him by violent media. Columbine killers DURING THE SHOOTING said "This is just like Doom". Aura shooter thought he was the "Joker" from the movie.
> 
> ...



Now that makes sense . Guess it would give wackos more idea's ! Clockwork Orange 



cadaveca said:


> I cannot wait for Battlefield 5: Bunnies eating carrots.


 Of course when they start PCing gaming it'll suck.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I cannot wait for Battlefield 5: Bunnies eating carrots.



pfft everyone knows MLP 10 will be better


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 12, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vPtHCEO.gif



I don't know what yall are talking about or care just wanted to say this giff is awesome. 



Deez Nuuuuuts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> Deez Nuuuuuts


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, you are all a bunch of nutz. It's so fitting...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, you are all a bunch of nutz. It's so fitting...


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 12, 2013)

how do I get a cool signature like you guys, yes ive been told before but you know.



Deez Nuuuuuuuuts!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> how do I get a cool signature like you guys, yes ive been told before but you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Deez Nuuuuuuuuts!!



In the UserCP


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 12, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> how do I get a cool signature like you guys, yes ive been told before but you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Deez Nuuuuuuuuts!!



You talking about these ?

http://bf3stats.com/graphics


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here you go Reayth.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 12, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Here you go Reayth.
> 
> http://g.bf3stats.com/pc/irtl41if/SinayFps.png



I actually think I saw someone rip your TPU dogtag picture and put it on a Tag Graphic.

How about you link one actually for Reayth


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 12, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I actually think I saw someone rip your TPU dogtag picture and put it on a Tag Graphic.
> 
> How about you link one actually for Reayth
> 
> ...


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2013)

You drew that mankini?


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 13, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> You drew that mankini?



I cant take credit for that master "piece"


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> ChaoticG8R said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think I saw someone rip your TPU dogtag picture and put it on a Tag Graphic.
> ...



We use your TPU Skull Tags for the Squad logo in ArmA II / DayZ. Gets lots of attention. One clan thought we were a bunch of bad asses and stayed clear of us... ^_^ It shows up on vehicles and shoulder patches depending on the vehicle we are driving/flying and uniform we wear.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 13, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> We use your TPU Skull Tags for the Squad logo in ArmA II / DayZ. Gets lots of attention. One clan thought we were a bunch of bad asses and stayed clear of us... ^_^



awesome if they ask I charge 300 bucks. 
Is anyone having trouble connecting to a server in BF3 I cant get on or play ill be on the ledge of this building waiting for a response


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 13, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> awesome if they ask I charge 300 bucks.
> Is anyone having trouble connecting to a server in BF3 I cant get on or play ill be on the ledge of this building waiting for a response



It's okay bro, hug it out.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 13, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> It's okay bro, hug it out.



can u get on Taco?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 13, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> can u get on Taco?



Nope, I get the something went wrong error


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2013)

I get on taco, alright.  I'm talking about all day long...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 13, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I get on taco, alright.  I'm talking about all day long...



Hey sugar, you gotta pay for this ride.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Hey sugar, you gotta pay for this ride.



sugar daddy


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 13, 2013)

reayth said:


> is anyone having trouble connecting to a server in bf3



yes

EDIT: Figured it out. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625437683830/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 14, 2013)

[yt]?v=nt-pw8wLdXU[/yt]


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 14, 2013)

Battlefield 3 Base game $12 today only. (Does not include any expansions)


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm talking about *ALL *day long!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 15, 2013)

New Battlefield Blog Post - Road to End Game:  High-Speed Capture The Flag



> [DICE] H Brun |  02.15.13
> 
> _We are re-introducing the classic game mode Capture the Flag to Battlefield players with End Game. In this in-depth post, learn all about how this high-speed flag hunt is the perfect fit for the all-new dirt bike._
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> [yt]?v=nt-pw8wLdXU[/yt]



Damn that was a lot of speculation from a blurry ass pixel cluster.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 16, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If you are not cheating then you are not trying.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130207/Three 1s.png




hmmmmm?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 16, 2013)

New Battlefield Blog Post - Road to End Game: Fight all year round on four vast maps



> [DICE] H Brun |  02.15.13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bow (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 16, 2013)

Yea for Orhan!!! He finally got (or was given) Premium!!!  I was wondering why we rarely saw him!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 16, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Yea for Orhan!!! He finally got (or was given) Premium!!!  I was wondering why we rarely saw him!!!



Is that fucker back stalking TPUer's ?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Yea for Orhan!!! He finally got (or was given) Premium!!!  I was wondering why we rarely saw him!!!



YEA! Now we can deal with his.....sorry I have been ignoring him for too long. Why does anyone care anymore?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 16, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> YEA! Now we can deal with his.....sorry I have been ignoring him for too long. Why does anyone care anymore?


Sometimes it was pretty fun when the game got boring to hunt 
him or play spy and give info to TS players.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 16, 2013)

oh yeah, hes back with his "Noob Rager" shit. 

Yay for snow maps!

These end game maps look awesome! look big too.


----------



## Raw (Feb 17, 2013)

*As I can't resist the dirt bike addition*



GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post - Road to End Game:  High-Speed Capture The Flag



As I can't resist the dirt bike addition I am going to have to play BF3 once again.
I can't wait for this. The hell with the EULA, this is way to great to pass up.
I used to ride dirt dikes back in the day and remember my 82 Yammy YZ125 well. Mellow Yellow was her name, motocross was her fame. That bike was a legend in it's own time back then. 
I hope BF3 can captue some of the realism catching air or the feeling of the torque trying so hard to pull you right off the bike on a hard launch. One needed good upper body strength to really ride those bikes, along with mucho flexability. This should be good.

In the mean time, I'm starting to collect BB and Pellet pistols, (good ones, no junk kids stuff).
And it's a lot less expensive and less hassle than shooting my real iron.
*It's a great tune up and psyche for BF3.* Makes me want to play again.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> oh yeah, hes back with his "Noob Rager" shit.
> 
> Yay for snow maps!
> 
> These end game maps look awesome! look big too.



they still can't compare in size/beauty to ArmA II/III maps ^_^ lol


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2013)

Is Origin down??


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2013)

Bow said:


> Is Origin down??



down for me cant get it online WTFFF


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2013)

Same here, thought it was me.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 17, 2013)

Back up


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2013)

yep


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a friend ask me if I wanted to play BF3 this weekend, since he's really into the game.  I was like, hell fucking yes, I haven't played in forever!  Well, I texted him and he said, hop on your Xbox man!  I said "You gotta be fucking kidding me.  PC, this game is for the PC!"

I bought it for the Xbox, since he can't afford to build a rig.  I want to swallow a cyanide capsule.

I call to have the internets _finally_ hooked up at my house this week.  I can't believe I haven't had an internet connection in more than a year.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 18, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> I had a friend ask me if I wanted to play BF3 this weekend, since he's really into the game.  I was like, hell fucking yes, I haven't played in forever!  Well, I texted him and he said, hop on your Xbox man!  I said "You gotta be fucking kidding me.  PC, this game is for the PC!"
> 
> I bought it for the Xbox, since he can't afford to build a rig.  I want to swallow a cyanide capsule.
> 
> I call to have the internets _finally_ hooked up at my house this week.  I can't believe I haven't had an internet connection in more than a year.



I feel ya man. Now, I do love some BF3 but these new expansions seem to be making it suck.
 I may be on BF3 today after my Cisco Test. ^_^


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 18, 2013)

I take TPU as very respectable community in general, and while it's just a game, I don't think it's a wise thing to have cheaters in the platoon when it directly links to TPU.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/50962642/1/273734747/
the profile

```
M60E4:
kills 884
headshots 520
```

Yeah sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> I take TPU as very respectable community in general, and while it's just a game, I don't think it's a wise thing to have cheaters in the platoon when it directly links to TPU.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/50962642/1/273734747/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/catnapster/stats/273734747/
> 
> ...



If you think that is hax then you need to go back to WoW.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, going 500+ in a round when 95% of others are in the sub50 kills range is legit as fuck, just as having almost 75% of all kills with a LMG done by a headshot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Yeah, going 500+ in a round when 95% of others are in the sub50 kills range is legit as fuck, just as having almost 75% of all kills with a LMG done by a headshot.



You know he is chuck norris's son right. Hell he invented battlefield back in 1652 when the mayans were wiped on the face of the earth and all he had to do was teleport his M60 back in time.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 18, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I feel ya man. Have you seen what ArmA III looks like? It puts BF3 to shame. Sure it does not have the Frostbite2 engine, but it does have full destructibility. Not to mention even in ArmA II, the Arty shells and such leave pock marks in the ground. Dude look at this picture and tell me that BF3 beats it. Now, I do love some BF3 but these new expansions seem to be making it suck.
> http://www.armaholic.com/datas/users/arma3new5_16471.jpg
> Take a look at the ArmA II&III HQ for more.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168466&page=2
> I used to be a major fan of BF3 since I loved BF2 and BC2. But they promised so much and delivered some of what they promised. "Full destructibility" yeah right. In BC2 you could drop entire buildings....not in BF3...more like only certain buildings and only certain parts of a building. Then, DICE can't balance weapons for crap. BF3 is an arcade game. The ArmA series is a milsim game for sure. In BF3, I can take several bullets and survive. In ArmA.....sometimes 1 shot 1 kill. Bullets hurt man.m Just sayin. As such, I may be on BF3 today after my Cisco Test. ^_^



Give it up.  You already have a thread, take your soap box there.  Even if I agreed with you it's getting a little annoying being behind the one track mind eight ball.  I mean, that wasn't even a smooth segue from Dan's post, it had zippo to do with it.  I might be being a little bit of a dick, but Jesus, man.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I feel ya man. Have you seen what ArmA III looks like? It puts BF3 to shame. Sure it does not have the Frostbite2 engine, but it does have full destructibility. Not to mention even in ArmA II, the Arty shells and such leave pock marks in the ground. Dude look at this picture and tell me that BF3 beats it. Now, I do love some BF3 but these new expansions seem to be making it suck.
> http://www.armaholic.com/datas/users/arma3new5_16471.jpg
> Take a look at the ArmA II&III HQ for more.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168466&page=2
> I used to be a major fan of BF3 since I loved BF2 and BC2. But they promised so much and delivered some of what they promised. "Full destructibility" yeah right. In BC2 you could drop entire buildings....not in BF3...more like only certain buildings and only certain parts of a building. Then, DICE can't balance weapons for crap. BF3 is an arcade game. The ArmA series is a milsim game for sure. In BF3, I can take several bullets and survive. In ArmA.....sometimes 1 shot 1 kill. Bullets hurt man.m Just sayin. As such, I may be on BF3 today after my Cisco Test. ^_^


If ARMA 3 is anything like ARMA 2 it blows homosexual goats in both graphics and control. And yes BF3 being almost two years old still looks better then that screen you just posted. When BF4 comes out it will be even a BIGGER gap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Give it up.  You already have a thread, take your soap box there.  Even if I agreed with you it's getting a little annoying being behind the one track mind eight ball.  I mean, that wasn't even a smooth segue from Dan's post, it had zippo to do with it.  I might be being a little bit of a dick, but Jesus, man.





TheMailMan78 said:


> If ARMA 3 is anything like ARMA 2 it blows homosexual goats in both graphics and control. And yes BF3 being almost two years old still looks better then that screen you just posted. When BF4 comes out it will be even a BIGGER gap.



I believe he is comparing apples to oranges here. While arma II is fun, BF3 has its own special fun. I believe Arma III will be graphically better than Arma II but if they do not fix some of the mechanics of the game, it will only appeal to previous arma fans. This is the BF3 thread and arma has no part of it. I also agree with mailman here when it comes to BF4  breaking new grounds in the graphics department.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 18, 2013)

all I read was bigger gap!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 18, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> all I read was bigger gap!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> all I read was bigger gap!



LOL reminded me of this.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 18, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I feel ya man. Have you seen what ArmA III looks like? It puts BF3 to shame. Sure it does not have the Frostbite2 engine, but it does have full destructibility. Not to mention even in ArmA II, the Arty shells and such leave pock marks in the ground. Dude look at this picture and tell me that BF3 beats it. Now, I do love some BF3 but these new expansions seem to be making it suck.
> http://www.armaholic.com/datas/users/arma3new5_16471.jpg
> Take a look at the ArmA II&III HQ for more.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168466&page=2
> I used to be a major fan of BF3 since I loved BF2 and BC2. But they promised so much and delivered some of what they promised. "Full destructibility" yeah right. In BC2 you could drop entire buildings....not in BF3...more like only certain buildings and only certain parts of a building. Then, DICE can't balance weapons for crap. BF3 is an arcade game. The ArmA series is a milsim game for sure. In BF3, I can take several bullets and survive. In ArmA.....sometimes 1 shot 1 kill. Bullets hurt man.m Just sayin. As such, I may be on BF3 today after my Cisco Test. ^_^



Don't Bring That ArmA 3 Junk Into A Bf3 Thread.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> all I read was bigger gap!



Like big gaps.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130218/ldbigvagina.jpg



This video just changed my life bless you Mtalex


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> This video just changed my life bless you Mtalex



The dude abides.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 18, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Yeah, going 500+ in a round when 95% of others are in the sub50 kills range is legit as fuck, just as having almost 75% of all kills with a LMG done by a headshot.



if he is hacking, he picked it up fairly recently. his overall stats are not that great. there are many players here who average better than him. SPM is low, KD is decent, accuracy is low, WL is low. (no offense if you're reading this Catnapster)

Sorry you had a bad experience, we can try to keep an eye on him, but he looks solid. next time jump in TS, we would be happy to play with you.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 18, 2013)

It's just a battle report I came by elsewhere. I normally wouldn't give a damn, but since it *could* put TPU in bad light, I felt I'd drop by and mention this.
http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/catnapster/history#spm,kdr
For a guy with low score his stats are everything but ok (even with some rounds being very long)...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> It's just a battle report I came by elsewhere. I normally wouldn't give a damn, but since it *could* put TPU in bad light, I felt I'd drop by and mention this.
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/catnapster/history#spm,kdr
> For a guy with low score his stats are everything but ok (even with some rounds being very long)...



Shit I need that hack, then maybe I could keep up with you 
guys a little Catnapster send me a link  JK !


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 18, 2013)

bf-games.net - End Game: images of all the maps, more information about CTF and Air Superiority

(Google Translated from German)



> by Punkbuster, 02/18/2013 at 22.17  - read 641 times
> 
> While we have switched over the weekend in the Recreational, has in section Battlefield 3 one or the other piece of news accumulated. Specifically, the addon End Game , about the contents of the PR force DICE has released two new blog posts. The first explains how the player Capture the flag does and is therefore - apart from the new images of the Map Kiasar Railroad nothing really earth shattering. Is somewhat different from that in the next contribution to the levels in which the scenarios are presented based on descriptions and screenshots. More information will follow later in the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there somebody here saying BF4 will be some sort of revolution ?!
Epicenter map without destruction  Being shot behind walls ... Really BF3 is such a fail in many ways. BC2 was far more better shooter than this was.

I'm gonna be such a troll if you start a BF4 thread getting all hyped with marketing movies.
Fact is that until there is some other good competition for BF3 DICE will only throw minimum new stuff to market to get us hyped and sell the game. 

PS. My ex blamed the big vagina on my three fingers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> Is there somebody here saying BF4 will be some sort of revolution ?!
> Epicenter map without destruction  Being shot behind walls ... Really BF3 is such a fail in many ways. BC2 was far more better shooter than this was.
> 
> I'm gonna be such a troll if you start a BF4 thread getting all hyped with marketing movies.
> ...



Game works fine for me. Maybe there is something wrong with your computer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> Is there somebody here saying BF4 will be some sort of revolution ?!
> Epicenter map without destruction  Being shot behind walls ... Really BF3 is such a fail in many ways. BC2 was far more better shooter than this was.
> 
> I'm gonna be such a troll if you start a BF4 thread getting all hyped with marketing movies.
> ...



LOL WUT????

Someone did not get laid last night or the ex had a fishy after taste.


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2013)

Works fine the engine/servers are laggy. Maybe you guys got better servers over there but here you get hit even if you hind behind a wall for more than a second.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> Works fine the engine/servers are laggy. Maybe you guys got better servers over there but here you get hit even if you hind behind a wall for more than a second.



Maybe you need to pick a different country to live in.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe you need to pick a different country to live in.



 now now, lets keep this thread civil folks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180379

Oh its coming, and its gonna be EPIC!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> now now, lets keep this thread civil folks.



I was just pointing out that poland may not be the best place for battlefield players?


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2013)

I know saying something against BF3 here is like asking for it but facts are facts - no destruction and laggy engine. 

Nah It's a good country for battlefield - latency is always below 50 to most EU countries - its just battlefield 3 that has a shit netcode.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> I know saying something against BF3 here is like asking for it but facts are facts - no destruction and laggy engine.
> 
> Nah It's a good country for battlefield - latency is always below 50 to most EU countries - its just battlefield 3 that has a shit netcode.



As MM said, Must be your PC. We have not trouble here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> I know saying something against BF3 here is like asking for it but facts are facts - no destruction and laggy engine.
> 
> Nah It's a good country for battlefield - latency is always below 50 to most EU countries - its just battlefield 3 that has a shit netcode.



I got a positive K/D. Maybe you need a better mouse? Also things blowup just fine in my game. Whole buildings come down. Are you sure you are playing Battlefield 3 and not 2? Battlefield 2 has a big number two on the cover. That's how you can tell.


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahh ok so you guys are fine with a lollipops. You call per-rendered animated destruction's for less than 10% buildings in-game destruction? I gave Epicenter map as a good example of *no* destruction.

Guess I really need to reinstall


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

On another note MM, Sorry about last night. I loaded up the game and play all of 5 minutes before my wife woke up needing some medication. She has been sick since Friday with strep throat and me being loud in the living room did not help.



caleb said:


> Ahh ok so you guys are fine with a lollipops. You call per-rendered animated destruction's for less than 10% buildings in-game destruction? I gave Epicenter map as a good example of *no* destruction.
> 
> Guess I really need to reinstall



I dunno, after reading your comments I think you should leave it uninstalled.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> On another note MM, Sorry about last night. I loaded up the game and play all of 5 minutes before my wife woke up needing some medication. She has been sick since Friday with strep throat and me being loud in the living room did not help.



No of course not. We had our resident stalker on last night and were having fun trolling him. Reayth got his tags and he flipped out. It was pretty funny.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just pointing out that poland may not be the best place for battlefield players?



Either that or his internet connection is pretty poo poo.

Dont forget that hit detection is clientside not serverside like in previous BF games.

Im sure that Poland has their fair share of local servers.

Ive had my fill of being shot through walls and moments where the bullet bent around the corner and killed me but those dont always happen.

My frustration is how hit detection can be so inconsistent, for example...a fair few times I jumped an enemy or I started firing first and i can see that i get at least 3 or 4 shots on target before he just turns around and one shots me and thats what makes me fucking rage more then anything. HACKERS and BOTTERS are annoying. but when you are playing. there is nothing worse then being a 'second behind' in your game.

How can i get 3 or 4 direct hits and still get one shotted by the same guy like my bullets do nothing?


I remember in the early beta a lot of people were scomplaining about poo poo or inconsistent hit detection. EA hasnt fixed these issues afaik


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> Ahh ok so you guys are fine with a lollipops. You call per-rendered animated destruction's for less than 10% buildings in-game destruction? I gave Epicenter map as a good example of *no* destruction.
> 
> Guess I really need to reinstall



You do know BC2 was also per-rendered animated destruction.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Either that or his internet connection is pretty poo poo.
> 
> Dont forget that hit detection is clientside not serverside like in previous BF games.
> 
> ...



That's not an EA issue. That's a DICE issue. On a side note Freedom you gotta love the new expansion coming up. 24 jets in one map!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No of course not. We had our resident stalker on last night and were having fun trolling him. Reayth got his tags and he flipped out. It was pretty funny.



Yea and the worst part about that is when my wife walked into the living room and I started talking to her, he stabbed me and I said "WTF master Orfag is here"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> On a side note Freedom you gotta love the new expansion coming up. 24 jets in one map!



Im looking forward to it 

If only the assholes would fix joystick controls to allow me to use my logitech Xtreme3D Pro.

It works great for heli's though.


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dunno, after reading your comments I think you should leave it uninstalled.



No man my requirements from an FPS game are apparently a little more than yours.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> No man my requirements from an FPS game are apparently a little more than yours.



So you like COD?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> So you like COD?



Hes been coming in this thread talking shit about us and battlefield since launch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hes been coming in this thread talking shit about us and battlefield since launch.



Oh, Now I remember him...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

I actually like BF3 destruction right now. During long games its a wasteland, but if it was like BC2 you would have nothing to take cover behind from vehicles and other infantry. Its a pretty good balance as it is right now.

@caleb

Sounds like you think you have higher standards then us for an FPS? Well i think your standards are a bit too high for the FPS genre, as they are all becoming very generic and taking pages out of the CoD book.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 19, 2013)

After playing for a while yesterday with tpuers I have come to the conclusion that following Reayth will get you killed, but following the Mailman will get you killed in new and interesting ways.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 20, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> After playing for a while yesterday with tpuers I have come to the conclusion that following Reayth will get you killed, but following the Mailman will get you killed in new and interesting ways.



And spawning on dave will get you a kill, or instakilled. 

I have found the best BF3 video in the world


----------



## caleb (Feb 20, 2013)

lol

Harlem Shake V4 (Marine Corps Edition) - YouTube


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

caleb said:


> lol
> 
> Harlem Shake V4 (Marine Corps Edition) - YouTube



How is a harlem shake video (which are dumb as hell) anywhere near on topic for the BF3 clubhouse?


----------



## caleb (Feb 20, 2013)

Dunno  Popped out on YT with battlefield friends


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## boise49ers (Feb 20, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


>



That's nuts !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> That's nuts !



Its fake Idaho LOL


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't beleavable


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> I don't beleavable



You would if it had..... DEZZZ NUTTZZZ


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2013)

No its 100% real. I saw it once.


Ducky sign on tonight and if you wanna try it Ill give you cover while you follow the steps.


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You would if it had..... DEZZZ NUTTZZZ



Indeed my good man cant deny DEEZ NUUUTSS!

Mailman ill bring the popcorn!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No its 100% real. I saw it once.
> 
> 
> Ducky sign on tonight and if you wanna try it Ill give you cover while you follow the steps.



I know it is fake. That is why I posted it.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2013)

Orgin Battlefield sale ! BF3, BFBC2, BF2

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.origin-deals#BF3drop


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

I played BC2 some last night and there are still some servers up for it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Orgin Battlefield sale ! BF3, BFBC2, BF2
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.origin-deals#BF3drop



Im tempted to buy 2142 as my disk got damaged and the account is tied to another email AND EA wont link it over.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im tempted to buy 2142 as my disk got damaged and the account is tied to another email AND EA wont link it over.



Do you still have the key? If so just torrent the disc. since you already own the game then you should be fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you still have the key? If so just torrent the disc. since you already own the game then you should be fine.



Na no need. Honestly I don't even know how to torrent. Last time I messed with anything like that it was LimeWire.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Na no need. Honestly I don't even know how to torrent. Last time I messed with anything like that it was LimeWire.



Hmmm maybe goto live chat and bitch about not being able to use your 2142 key on your origin account they they will most likely give you the game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm maybe goto live chat and bitch about not being able to use your 2142 key on your origin account they they will most likely give you the game.



Id rather just pay the 5 bucks lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought it for 9.99$ last time it was on sale and I downloaded and installed it over 5 times on two OS installs and it never worked. Always asked for my email and password (which were right) to activate and it would never work. Live chat could not help me. I got the idea to just torrent the game and download the latest patches while using the key from my origin purchase and it worked flawlessly. Me and erocker played for like a week. 

Your old BF2/2142 account is linked not to your origin but to your POGO account.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I played BC2 some last night and there are still some servers up for it.



Yeah I still do too. Lots of bot servers that I don't see any players on. What are those all about ?
Correction I was talking about BF2.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2013)

I now have premium, whut up


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 22, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I now have premium, whut up


What happened to your avatar?? 
Haha, now it's time for me to buy it.....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2013)

almostunseen said:


> what happened to your avatar??
> haha, now it's time for me to buy it.....



erocker is a meanie butt and he smells


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought the base game again for BF3 and BFBC2 tonight. Just in case I get some one at the 
house who'd want to team up or go against each other. $15 what the Heck !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2013)

Reayth and I were talking and decided that the DZZZ NUTZZ Platoon needed a theme song. This is what we came up with. A long lost classic, composed by the lyrical master poets of 2 Live Crew. Its from one of their original compilations of classic rhythms and ghostly hymns.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 23, 2013)

awh Orhan has finally said something other then Noob Rager............mind you, he might be gay...........


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> awh Orhan has finally said something other then Noob Rager............mind you, he might be gay...........
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/orhannewwords.png


----------



## kg4icg (Feb 23, 2013)

All the crazy people unite.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 23, 2013)

kg4icg said:


> All the crazy people unite.



your sig is too big.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 24, 2013)

The end is near...

twitter.com/Battlefield:  "#BF3 will be intermittently unavailable across all platforms in preparation for #BF3EndGame on Feb 26 from 0800 to 1400 GMT"

twitter.com/Battlefield:  "Keep your eyes peeled here for the full release schedule of End Game. Link"


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally I will start playing BF3... again.
Can someone indicate me a secure and cheap online store to buy BF3+Premium?
Played on ps3 alot and was awesome not for the graphics quality but for those hours of pure adrenaline.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Finally I will start playing BF3... again.
> Can someone indicate me a secure and cheap online store to buy BF3+Premium?
> Played on ps3 alot and was awesome not for the graphics quality but for those hours of pure adrenaline.



1. Buy on Origin.
2. Install
3. Sign into the TPU TeamSpeak.
4. Have epic lulz.
5. PWN all those who oppose DEZZ NUTZ.


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 24, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1. Buy on Origin.
> 2. Install
> 3. Sign into the TPU TeamSpeak.
> 4. Have epic lulz.
> 5. PWN all those who oppose DEZZ NUTZ.



35€ origin ouch well I can buy just BF3 and Premium later but I problably missing the most of the game.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> 35€ origin ouch well I can buy just BF3 and Premium later but I problably missing the most of the game.



I've seen it as low as $10 for the main game. Right now in the client it is 9.99 here. The $35 version includes premium access.


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 24, 2013)

In that case I buy BF3.
Very cheap btw. Thanks Dave and Mailman.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 25, 2013)

[yt]0hnTHuAtc-A[/yt]


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I've seen it as low as $10 for the main game. Right now in the client it is 9.99 here. The $35 version includes premium access.



Yeah that was too good to pass up. Exactly why I bought another copy of that and BFBC2. Played a round of BFBC2 last night and forgot how good that game is. Lots of folks still playing it too. Got a dedicated computer for my 55" Sony now after this weekend. Has XP , but run BFBC2 really well. Probably will put a E6850 in it soon so I can run Vista 64bit on it. Currently has a PD 945. Running a 8800 GTS Overclocked for a GPU.



TacoTown said:


> [yt]0hnTHuAtc-A[/yt]


Gee after watching that I think I know why you were 700 tickets behind Highway if they were on your team


----------



## DOM (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone having trouble with there drivers mine crash about %99 when trying to join a server so I have to try a few times before it let's me play 

Even tried flashing it back to the stock bios does the same gets the gpu recovery


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 25, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah that was too good to pass up. Exactly why I bought another copy of that and BFBC2. Played a round of BFBC2 last night and forgot how good that game is. Lots of folks still playing it too. Got a dedicated computer for my 55" Sony now after this weekend. Has XP , but run BFBC2 really well. Probably will put a E6850 in it soon so I can run Vista 64bit on it. Currently has a PD 945. Running a 8800 GTS Overclocked for a GPU.
> 
> 
> Gee after watching that I think I know why you were 700 tickets behind Highway if they were on your team



For that match it was the first to 0 looses, were going to win no matter what I did at that point so I messed around :3


----------



## Jetster (Feb 25, 2013)

lol

[yt]1In5AEPjdtQ#![/yt]


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 25, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Gee after watching that I think I know why you were 700 tickets behind Highway if they were on your team



Not sure what you are referring to?  I was against Highway on that server, and was completely crushing his team.



TacoTown said:


> For that match it was the first to 0 looses, were going to win no matter what I did at that point so I messed around :3



I was raping so hard I took a lunch break....It was beginning to chafe!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 26, 2013)

I totally had forgotten about this:









I'm such a dick....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 26, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I totally had forgotten about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay, the first step is admitting it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> lol
> 
> [yt]1In5AEPjdtQ#![/yt]



Hahaha!! Thank you!!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> lol
> 
> [yt]1In5AEPjdtQ#![/yt]



Did Crazy go to work for these guy's


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Feb 26, 2013)

Just got BF3, $10 in the origin store.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2013)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Just got BF3, $10 in the origin store.


Wow what a deal ! How'd you manage that ? Are they having a special or something


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 26, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Wow what a deal ! How'd you manage that ? Are they having a special or something



Why do you always put a space in between your punctuation marks(!, ?) and last words in your statements?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2013)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Hahaha!! Thank you!!


 I love the final score, second place 0-23


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth and I were talking and decided that the DZZZ NUTZZ Platoon needed a theme song. This is what we came up with. A long lost classic, composed by the lyrical master poets of 2 Live Crew. Its from one of their original compilations of classic rhythms and ghostly hymns.



I was thinking...


----------



## caleb (Feb 26, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Finally I will start playing BF3... again.
> Can someone indicate me a secure and cheap online store to buy BF3+Premium?
> Played on ps3 alot and was awesome not for the graphics quality but for those hours of pure adrenaline.



A browser/comparison for key stores : http://www.kinguin.net/catalogsearch/result/?q=battlefield
I suggest you take the one from moonqq.pl. I have TF2,BC2 and BF3 Premium from that store.
Still check new prices on Origin right now it seems its a better deal rather thank key store with outdated pricing.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> why do you always put a space inbetween your punctuation marks(!, ?) and last words in your statements?



That's all you got   ?    You can do better then that      ! I tried to do bigger spaces , but it won't let me 
Why don't you capitalize your first word of your sentence and at least put a space in between (inbetween)       ?


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 26, 2013)

Bought from Origin. Downloading might still play tonight!
See you in game


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2013)

Where is the sniper shooting from in the hotel, not far from the start of the game? I see a flash from a window then the bullet hitting the concrete but no one is there to shoot? If I spend time looking for the f**ker I get taken down, bugging the hell out of me lol


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> Where is the sniper shooting from in the hotel, not far from the start of the game? I see a flash from a window then the bullet hitting the concrete but no one is there to shoot? If I spend time looking for the f**ker I get taken down, bugging the hell out of me lol



Thats as far as I got 
rather play multiplayer, but if you find out let me know maybe I will finish it someday.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2013)

If I remember right, you have a rocket launcher, so you only have to be close to his position.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2013)

I loled at this one

New Game Mode


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2013)

What happened to the TeamSpeak server?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> What happened to the TeamSpeak server?



Damn, that's a good question.  I had so many interesting things to share tonight, but now they will have to wait.  I had promised Kevin an extemporaneous on my toe nail collection.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> What happened to the TeamSpeak server?



Its gone........


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 27, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Damn, that's a good question.  I had so many interesting things to share tonight, but now they will have to wait.  I had promised Kevin an extemporaneous on my toe nail collection.



Go on.....


----------



## REAYTH (Feb 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its gone........



de team a spic es a temporavioly down sody for el convinances

im sorry but we all have to get a life now.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 27, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Damn, that's a good question.  I had so many interesting things to share tonight, but now they will have to wait.  I had promised Kevin an extemporaneous on my toe nail collection.



Awww, what a boner kill. I have been saving my load for weeks.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 27, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> im sorry but we all have to get a life now.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2013)

*For TS users:*

Compliments of Digibucc:



> Chicago Datacenter Relocation
> Feb 26, 2013 - 11:02am EST
> The hardware is now in the process of being moved to its new location. We are expecting up to 24 hours of downtime as we pack up and move the hardware to the new location. We do expect that some services will start to come online Tuesday evening as things are racked and powered up, but please be prepared for a longer downtime, as it will simply depend on how things progress on site.
> 
> ...



OH look, today was BF3 server day, too. Seems like fate made a judgment.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> If I remember right, you have a rocket launcher, so you only have to be close to his position.



I didn't see it lying on the floor haha, cheers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 27, 2013)

Original TS server is back up. Just joined to test.


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 27, 2013)

Did my first game today the game is Awesome.
Although I have some slowdows ingame usually when someone is hitting me or I'm trying to kill somebody.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Did my first game today the game is Awesome.
> Although I have some slowdows ingame usually when someone is hitting me or I'm trying to kill somebody.



What do you have your graphics set to and what resolution? Maybe we can help you with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Did my first game today the game is Awesome.
> Although I have some slowdows ingame usually when someone is hitting me or I'm trying to kill somebody.



With a 7770 make sure you have everything set on high with NO MSAA, 4x AF, motion blur off, HOABO off.

Those cards are OK but will tank with some settings on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would set it to medium with no AA and no motion blur. That should help you out some without ruining image quality that much while giving you an edge in gameplay. Also what's your resolution?


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would set it to medium with no AA and no motion blur. That should help you out some without ruining image quality that much while giving you an edge in gameplay. Also what's your resolution?





brandonwh64 said:


> With a 7770 make sure you have everything set on high with NO MSAA, 4x AF, motion blur off, HOABO off.
> 
> Those cards are OK but will tank with some settings on.





TheMailMan78 said:


> What do you have your graphics set to and what resolution? Maybe we can help you with it.



1680x1050 Shadows low; Textures and Stuff High; no AA/AF and blur/effects Medium;

EDIT: Blur was the problem. Running with no slowdows right now.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2013)

I was surprised I could stick it on max. I love this game


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2013)

Alcpone said:


> I was surprised I could stick it on max. I love this game



The single player is much less demanding on your system, you may find things different when playing multiplayer.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would set it to medium with no AA and no motion blur. That should help you out some without ruining image quality that much while giving you an edge in gameplay. Also what's your resolution?



Yeah what he said and if you can swing doubling your ram it would help. 
DDR3 is pretty cheap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah what he said and if you can swing doubling your ram it would help.
> DDR3 is pretty cheap.



Yea really BF3 needs 6-8GB to be comfortable. I tried playing on 3GB once with my 2600K and OMG it skip lagged EVERYWHERE cause it was running out of memory.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone enjoy calling out hackers and messing with them like me?
They try hard to act legit, yet you can see them snapping all over 1 shotting.

I did that this morning and these guys lost their minds lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 28, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Does anyone enjoy calling out hackers and messing with them like me?
> They try hard to act legit, yet you can see them snapping all over 1 shotting.
> 
> I did that this morning and these guys lost their minds lol.



Nah, Could care less! Of course I suck so bad 95% 
of the people playing are better then me


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 1, 2013)

Premium Exclusive Trailer of the End Game maps.

[yt]?v=4Gu-LrgvFMs[/yt]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

Is the TS server still down?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Is the TS server still down?



Nope, but no one was on when I just checked


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Is the TS server still down?



It does take a bit to log into it though...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 1, 2013)

VG 247.com - Battlefield 3 End Game: DICE video discusses modes, maps & Dropship.  End Game is detailed by lead designer Niklas Fegraeus in an EA interview trailer.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 1, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> Premium Exclusive Trailer of the End Game maps.
> 
> [yt]?v=4Gu-LrgvFMs[/yt]



It looks a lot like copy and pasted elements of other maps.  The refinery from Firestorm is there, and so is the log yard from Death Valley.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> It looks a lot like copy and pasted elements of other maps.  The refinery from Firestorm is there, and so is the log yard from Death Valley.



Instead of Firestorm its Snowstorm.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 1, 2013)

The Official Xbox Magazine - DLC End Game tips - DICE's guide to dominating the new maps


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> It looks a lot like copy and pasted elements of other maps.  The refinery from Firestorm is there, and so is the log yard from Death Valley.



Recycled Assets. CoD Developers and DICE love doing that.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 1, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> It looks a lot like copy and pasted elements of other maps.  The refinery from Firestorm is there, and so is the log yard from Death Valley.



but this one has TREES!


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 1, 2013)

I cant click it !!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> but this one has TREES!



The blackness of haru's timid animalike brain is the stuggle of ones self control.


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> the blackness of haru's timid animalike brain is the stuggle of ones self control.



huh!


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't do drugs!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Instead of Firestorm its Snowstorm.



And it looks like the sun finally rose in Death Valley.



brandonwh64 said:


> The blackness of haru's timid animalike brain is the stuggle of ones self control.



wha?  Brandon drinking again and no one was on Teamspeak to have him talk to?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2013)

I cannot get that stupid video to work. No g8ter I have not started drinking yet but I am as soon as my ass hits the casa! I am leaving work around 3 and hope to get to gaming (Maybe BF3). My wife is eating dinner with her friends so GAME ON!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot get that stupid video to work. No g8ter I have not started drinking yet but I am as soon as my ass hits the casa! I am leaving work around 3 and hope to get to gaming (Maybe BF3). My wife is eating dinner with her friends so GAME ON!



Great......Ill be offline tonight guys. Something just came up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Great......Ill be offline tonight guys. Something just came up.



LOL you have pooped more parties than any man I know!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Got this the other day while playing, figure some might enjoy watching me dazzle Orhan with some aerial moves, he's like a deer in headlights after that, just goes wild and starts slashing hoping for the best.

[yt]-CeadFFIFJQ[/yt]


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Great......Ill be offline tonight guys. Something just came up.



Mailman, did you see the video I linked?  Your laugh ALWAYS cracks me up.  Freaking epic.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Great......Ill be offline tonight guys. Something just came up.



DEEZ NUUU... Never mind.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL you have pooped more parties than any man I know!



Me? I get drinking I'm a mobile PARTY TRUCK OF WIN!.......until I'm not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> DEEZ NUUU... Never mind.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Me? I get drinking I'm a mobile PARTY TRUCK OF WIN!.......until I'm not.


Just stay away from them sink holes. Mother Nature is 
gobbling up you rednecks right in your own beds now


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 1, 2013)

Battlefield 3: End Game dated by EA | N4G



> Battlefield 3: End Game - EA called fixed release date
> 
> 03/01/2013 | 16:56 | PS3
> 
> ...


 (Google Translated from German)


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea really BF3 needs 6-8GB to be comfortable. I tried playing on 3GB once with my 2600K and OMG it skip lagged EVERYWHERE cause it was running out of memory.



Bought another 4gb stick shouldn't have any problems right now. Next buy: I5 3570K.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Bought another 4gb stick shouldn't have any problems right now. Next buy: I5 3570K.



You should have bought an 8gig kit man. Mixing memory is bad juju.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should have bought an 8gig kit man. Mixing memory is bad juju.



I only had 1 stick of 4gb now is 8gb dual channel.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> I only had 1 stick of 4gb now is 8gb dual channel.



Its not that simple man. When you buy a kit they bin the sticks together. Same timings and tolerances and such. When you mix kits it can lead to system stability issues and other problems. You might get lucky but chances are you won't. Savvy?

Believe me I made that mistake in the past.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not that simple man. When you buy a kit they bin the sticks together. Same timings and tolerances and such. When you mix kits it can lead to system stability issues and other problems. You might get lucky but chances are you won't. Savvy?
> 
> Believe me I made that mistake in the past.



Damm... I guess is better starting praying to nothing bad happen.
Anyway I don't know if you are going to play BF3 tonnight I would join TPU TS3 but because my english is so perfect I wouldn't understand much and my mic is almost broke.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Damm... I guess is better starting praying to nothing bad happen.
> Anyway I don't know if you are going to play BF3 tonnight I would join TPU TS3 but because my english is so perfect I wouldn't understand much and my mic is almost broke.



Best way to learn English is to be around people that speak it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Damm... I guess is better starting praying to nothing bad happen.
> Anyway I don't know if you are going to play BF3 tonnight I would join TPU TS3 but because my english is so perfect I wouldn't understand much and my mic is almost broke.



Do you speak any español?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Best way to learn English is to be around people that speak it.



Does the same thing apply to those who arrive into the country on a banana boat or under a lorry or train?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does the same thing apply to those who arrive into the country on a banana boat or under a lorry or train?



That's how I learned English.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> That's how I learned English.



Puedes hablar español? - Depending on your answer - I may have to call immigration.


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you speak any español?



No why?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Puedes hablar español? - Depending on your answer - I may have to call immigration.



haha no I can't sorry. My family is from Syria :3 We came to Canada on a plane, with passports and visas.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> haha no I can't sorry. My family is from Syria :3 We came to Canada on a plane, with passports and visas.



thats not exactly entering the country on a banana boat is it? 

so long as you enter the country through legally it is fine. Canada also allows a shit load of immigrants into their country so i guess its ok.

certain Parts of Canada are already mostly populated by us chinese folk so i guess they are definitely ready to take on more.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats not exactly entering the country on a banana boat is it?
> 
> so long as you enter the country through legally it is fine. Canada also allows a shit load of immigrants into their country so i guess its ok.
> 
> certain Parts of Canada are already mostly populated by us chinese folk so i guess they are definitely ready to take on more.



Oh, I missed the Banana boat part...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 2, 2013)

*** Official End Game Release Dates ***

New Battlefield blog post:  Road to End Game: How to earn all 16 dog tags (and more) in our fifth expansion pack



> [DICE] H Brun |  03.01.13
> 
> _As we near the release date for Battlefield 3: End Game, we are happy to introduce all of the new pieces of persistence that goes with it. Here’s how to earn every new Assignment, medal, ribbon, dog tag, and Trophy/Achievement in the fifth and final expansion pack for Battlefield 3. Let us know what you think of these in the comments section below._
> 
> ...



See link for all images.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2013)

So we are finally going to get access to the M1911 S-TAC (silenced and tact light) after it has been displayed since the BETA.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should have bought an 8gig kit man. Mixing memory is bad juju.


If they are running in dual mode he should be OK shouldn't he ? Same make he may of got lucky and got the same stick.


TacoTown said:


> haha no I can't sorry. My family is from Syria :3 We came to Canada on a plane, with passports and visas.


I work in a school where the students spend the first 2 years in our school before going on to regular public schools. We have over 30 different countries. Most from the Mideast and Africa. 
The Iraq kids and African kids are a huge challenge. They do not understand rules at all or chose not to want to abide by them. Not sure which


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> I work in a school where the students spend the first 2 years in our school before going on to regular public schools. We have over 30 different countries. Most from the Mideast and Africa.
> The Iraq kids and African kids are a huge challenge. They do not understand rules at all or chose not to want to abide by them. Not sure which



we get the same kind of assholes around here but they are adults not kids.

families who immigrate to the UK then expect the UK to change its laws and rules to how it was it their own country.

people/families who dont integrate or get involved with their community, refuse to learn the native language and accept the culture then scream and preach hatred when they think that we have done something wrong over something so trivial as eating fried bacon because it offends them.


there are these kinds of families all over the place, and what doesnt help is that the politically correct police have been bending over backwards to cater for these peoples needs. Ive seen it go as far as council officials trying to shut down a busy cafe outside a tube station somewhere or ban them from having bacon on the menu because it was said to be offensive to muslims. People come into this place to buy bacon rolls every morning and it is a very successful business and theyve been running for years.

These people should have their right to stay in the country revoked and get deported the fuck out as far as im concerned.

you cant come to a foreign country then expect them to adopt the same rules and laws of the country you are immigrating from, whatever your religious background or beliefs.

-----

when it comes to children/young adults, they should be more open to different cultures and not follow in the steps of their parents when their parents views are so one sided.


good luck with your job anyway


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not that simple man. When you buy a kit they bin the sticks together. Same timings and tolerances and such. When you mix kits it can lead to system stability issues and other problems. You might get lucky but chances are you won't. Savvy?
> 
> Believe me I made that mistake in the past.



This is interesting because i have had mixnmatch memory configurations in all my computers ever and have never had instability issues because of that (unless a stick is faulty of course).


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we get the same kind of assholes around here but they are adults not kids.
> 
> families who immigrate to the UK then expect the UK to change its laws and rules to how it was it their own country.
> 
> ...



 Exactly ! But it runs about 50/50. Either they embrace it and actually enjoy the new culture or they do everything in their power to exploit 
it and be a total pain in the ass. I have to say the ones that embrace it are for the most part awesome kids with awesome families. 
The others are just the opposite. It all starts at home. These are Middle school age kids 12/15. Yeah the Political correctness we 
now have has gone so far that it is a fucking joke. Nice to know the USA isn't the only one dealing with the craziness though.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> certain Parts of Canada are already mostly populated by us chinese folk so i guess they are definitely ready to take on more.



Sure, I even married one over 10 years ago.  Nothing new having many Chinese people here. What is new is all the people from the middle east locally.



Frick said:


> This is interesting because i have had mixnmatch memory configurations in all my computers ever and have never had instability issues because of that (unless a stick is faulty of course).



You been very lucky. It's more a problem at the high-end right now, since most ICs are really good, but it can still present a problem both with single sticks and kit, although it's less likely mixing singles as it is mixing kits.


Also, with kits, kits have SPD programmed for the number of sticks. 2 stick kits get 2-stick timings, and don't always work together as 4-stick kits, even from the same brand.

*
Anyway, back on topic, does anyone know when the pre-release is for End Game and the premium members?*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Sure, I even married one over 10 years ago.  Nothing new having many Chinese people here. What is new is all the people from the middle east locally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



March 12th. If you scroll up a bit, GullyFoyle posted it.


----------



## odameyer (Mar 2, 2013)

Got it and need more people to play with. Battlenet/log/whatever username is the same as here.

The first 20 hours or so I hated it but now I'm enjoying ramming helicopters with jets ^_^

I has question though. Why is EA trying to make battlefield into cawadoodie with vehicles? Why are the weapons so utterly retarded? I feel insulted by it.

SKS with laser sight? 
Explosive 12 guage rounds?


Also does anyone else have trouble with the origin overlay not responding and locking up the game?


----------



## andrewsmc (Mar 2, 2013)

I like turtles........


----------



## erixx (Mar 3, 2013)

Good to see End Game coming, I hope the maps are good, because I will stuff all the medals, stats, rewards, unlocks, dog tags etc, right up EA's ass!


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2013)

erixx said:


> Good to see End Game coming, I hope the maps are good, because I will stuff all the medals, stats, rewards, unlocks, dog tags etc, right up EA's ass!



Ouch!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 3, 2013)

My 11 year old Grand Daughters first BF3 round. 9/19 ! She just learned FPS last night on Fear 2 LAN games 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/56558867/226296747/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 3, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> My 11 year old Grand Daughters first BF3 round. She just learned FPS last night on Fear 2 LAN games. Gonna have to give her her own name.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/56558867/1/330250904/



She did better than you on average.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> She did better than you on average.
> 
> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/003/866/nfNeT7YvTozx0cv7ze3mplZpo1_500.gif



Yeah I know. Who doesn't ? Do I care ? Fuck no ! If it bothered me I'd never play I think I did 
run speedbuggy off in that round though. After shanking him about the tenth time he bailed


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

Lolz!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Lolz!!!!!



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2853887&postcount=17588


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2853887&postcount=17588



sorry did not see that post. I dont spend much time on this thread.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 4, 2013)

Its still funny the second time around

medusa chopper


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 5, 2013)

MP1st.com - Battlefield 3: End Game – A Homage To Classic Battlefield Games, Interview With DICE Producer Craig Mcleod



Spoiler



David Veselka, March 04, 2013, Battlefield, Battlefield 3, End Game, Features, Interviews, ...

Bringing back two very classic game modes, Battlefield 3′s fifth and final expansion, End Game, is, in more ways than one, a homage to older Battlefield titles.

From the original Battlefield 1942, DICE is bringing back a staple game mode featured in almost all first-person shooters: Capture the Flag.

Producer Craig Mcloed explains the significance of brining back such a classic game mode, especially at this particular time.

“That’s one of the really cool things when I think about bringing capture the flag in,” he told MP1st during a recent EA preview event. “Apart from it just being a core first-person shooter mode, we just celebrated our 10 year anniversary. And, actually, the last time and only time that we had Capture the Flag in was in the original 1942. So that was really cool. But the main reason we picked it, it just rounds it off. As a franchise, not just a BF3 franchise, but a whole Battlefield franchise, these two modes, bringing them back into the family, so to speak, really really helps.”

Only, this time, DICE is introducing their own take on the mode with the inclusion of the new motor-bike, a real game changer. In End Game, it’s one of the few ways you can get yourself to the enemy flag quickly and return it to home base with speed and agility. Of course, you’re not as heavily armored, leaving the driver vulnerable to small arms fire, or… RPG’s.

I recalled to Mcleod a particularly epic moment I was fortunate enough to witness during my short time with End Game. A soldier playing dare devil who decided to take his bike up a ramp and over the river that runs through Operation Riverside was struck mid-air by an enemy RPG, creating a spectacular display of fireworks celebrating a rather lucky shot.

Mcleod recalled his own unfortunate moment with the motor-bike: “I got ran over in the top floor of a building because someone jumped a bike through the window. So, I’m sitting up here. It’s close to a flag point and I just capture the flag and I’m kind of protecting it, waiting for back up. I know that, short of someone blowing through the wall, there’s only one way into this room, and I’m feeling pretty comfortable. Then, yeah. A dirt-bike flies off a ledge, in through the window, and runs me over. I’m like, ‘there you go. What can you do?’”

In the same breath, DICE is also re-introducing Battlefield 1943′s Air Superiority, a game mode that pits two teams of jet fighters against each other in total aerial combat for control over the skies.

Similarly, Tank Superiority introduced in Battlefield 3: Armored Kill was based almost entirely on tank-vs-tank combat, though infantry was allowed to get into the mix, using Javelin or RPG rockets and other equipment to aid in the fight.

I asked Mcleod if DICE ever planned on allowing infantry to play a role in End Game’s Air Superiority.

“It was always strictly going to be the jets,” he answered. “We wanted to focus on the jets. Obviously, this is the flip side to Tank Superiority where we wanted to give it to our pilots, but by having people on the ground, it just would have taken too much away from that. We didnt wan’t people hiding and trying to take people down with Stinger rockets.”

Hopefully, that should allow players to focus on the task at hand: fighting for control of three different points, represented by gigantic floating blimps. More humorously, I asked Mcleod how DICE landed on the idea of using blimps to represent the different capture points.

“We actually had a number of ideas as to what we could use. Initially, we didn’t have a focal point, but then we felt that it was too loose. We needed to pull people together. Then, it was a case of, ‘well, we can’t put flags in there. We can’t put anything on the ground because it won’t be noticed enough.’ Blimps – it kind of works when you think that It’s big enough for people to see, it makes sense for something that would sit in the air as well, so you wouldn’t expect it to travel. So, yeah. It was an inspired decision by somebody.”

Check out our full preview of Battlefield 3: End Game, releasing for PlayStation 3 Premium members tomorrow, March 5, for Xbox 360 and PC premium members on March 12, regular PS3 users on March 19, and regular Xbox 360 and PC users on March 26.

Also, let us know in the comment what mode has you more excited. Capture the Flag or Air Superiority?



MP1st - Battlefield 3: End Game Is Like Armored Kill, But Better – Preview



Spoiler



David VeselkaMarch 04, 2013






It seems that Digital Illusions CE is saving the best for last when it comes to Battlefield 3 content add-ons.

Taking lessons learned from previous endeavours, Battlefield 3′s fifth and final expansion End Game improves upon a number of gameplay aspects that didn’t work out so well in DLC like Armored Kill and even improves on a few elements that DICE felt Aftermath might have missed out on.

Though similar in many ways, End Game fixes a number of issues that came a long with Armored Kill’s over-sized maps, and over-effective vehicles like the AC130 Gunship.

As a PC player with access to 64-player battles, maps like Armored Kill’s Bandar Dessert, the Battlefield franchise’s biggest map yet, can yield some pretty epic and rewarding gameplay. Limited to only 24 players total, the same cannot be said for Battlefield 3′s console audience. Fault is not entirely placed on DICE, however. After all, big maps are what ‘we’ wanted, right?

Speaking to Producer Craig Mcleod, I had the chance to ask if DICE took this sort of feedback into consideration while crafting the similarly vehicle-focused expansion, End Game.

“Definitely,” said Mcleod. “We looked at Armored Kill and those people were saying, ‘we want big, huge maps. We want the biggest maps. Build them bigger, bigger, bigger, etc.’ And, we did that. A lot of console players, although that’s what they said they wanted, realized that with the limitation that we only have 24 players, it can get too big. This is something that we knew the motor-bikes would help to resolve because it allows you to zip around the map really really quick. Not only that, but you can carry someone on your back as well. Similar to the ATV, you can help move people around really, really, quickly. So, yes, that played a big part.”





When it comes to one of Battlefield 3′s most popular game modes, Conquest, one thing I noticed that Mcleod didn’t mention was that flag layouts on End Game’s maps seemed more centralized, rather than spread unnecessarily far apart. The layout seemed to focus the action to a smaller area than Armored Kill’s maps did, but there is still plenty of head room for vehicle-vs-vehicle action. The addition of the motor-bike also makes each map seem smaller, despite their actual size, as zooming back and forth between flags seems quick and speedy.

Mcleod did mention, however, “all of our maps are actually tailored to towards the motor-bike. So, you’ll see, as you go through the map, there are a lot of jumps. Some are hidden, some are not so hidden.”

Motor-bikes clearly hold a special place in DICE’s heart. It’s apparent that a noticeable amount of detail was put into not only their physics, but appearance as well. “That’s another thing that we’ve done.” Mcleod mentioned. “When speeding up, we’ve actually got rev counters working. Again, something that we we’ve only done for the dirt bike. It’s very special to us. We wanted to help give people that feeling of speed, so we decided to throw that in there too.”





Along with map sizes, the AC130 Gunship introduced in Armored Kill was not met entirely with open arms. Many found it to either be over-effective, or saw it as an annoyance that took away from Battlefield 3′s tried-and-true gameplay. Yet again, DICE is dropping another large aerial vehicle into the mix with End Game, but one that will provide a more passive supporting role, rather than the more direct assault support the Gunship provided.

As we learned earlier, the Dropship will become available to the team that captures the base housing it. Like the Gunship, it will allow troops to paradrop from it’s location, but unlike the Dropship, it will only provide support in the form of additional infantry fighting vehicles. I asked Mcleod if the IFV was the only goodie the Dropship would grant players.

“So, for consoles you have the IFV. For Conquest Large on PC, you actually get two and it will always be that vehicle. By putting anything heavier into it, we ran the risk of potentially putting too much focus and emphasis on it. We want it to be something that people fight over and that can help turn the tide a little, but we dont want it to be over dominant.”

“Can you blow it up?” I asked. “Yes. You can. But as long as you own that point, it will spawn back,” Mcleod answered.

I should also mention that the actual animation of paradropping out of the Dropship while in the IFV is pretty darn cool. You get to go for a bit of a ride as you drop out of the hangar and glide your way down to the battlefield.





Even feedback from Aftermath, Battlefield 3′s fourth expansion and one of the more highly praised add-ons, played a role in End Game’s map design. In fact, Mcleod reveals that it was one of the deciding factors when it came to choosing the four different seasons as an inspiration for End Game’s four new maps.

When I asked how DICE landed upon the idea, Mcloed stated, “Originally, we wanted to not just show off what we can do and what we can develop regarding a map for Battlefield, but we also wanted to pay a little homage towards Frostbite 2 and, obviously, the power that that it has given us to bring Battlefield 3 to the status that it is. What we can do with these four seasons, it helps to show it off. Everything is very distinct. Some people might argue that you could run the risk in packs like Aftermath, maybe it all looks a bit too similar. That’s something we want to move away from. We wanted to say, look, you can instantly and distinctively feel the difference in each of these maps.”

In terms of playability, Mcleod also mentioned, “We actually have scout heli’s on every single [map]. So we have air gameplay on each of these maps. Which is not something that we had in Aftermath.”

Of course, DICE also wants to build on what Battlefield 3 classic did well. As it turns out, Operation Riverside, one of End Game’s four new maps, is actually a bit of a homage to one of Battlefield 3′s most popular maps, Caspian Border.

“So, Operation Riverside was a kind of re-imagining of Caspian Border,” Mcleod elaborated. “We know how popular Caspian Border is. We really enjoy this map as much as other people enjoy it, and we wanted to give something that we thought had really similar gameplay values to it and that’s what this actually was. I mean, obviously it’s completely different, the layout’s different, but we took a lot of the same ideas.”





One of the more unique aspects of End Game is the resurgence of two classic game modes from two very classic Battlefield games: Capture the Flag, as seen in Battlefield 1942 and Air Superiority, as seen in Battlefield 1943.

“This is our Battlefield twist on Capture the Flag – by allowing vehicles to host the flag,” said Mcleod. “Now, you can’t actually pick it up or drop it off while in the vehicle. You need to get out so it has the chance of players to shoot you and to try and stop that. But then, once you have the array of vehicles, do you want to want to use a dirt bike? In which case, it’s fast and you’ll get there much quicker, but you have no armor. Or, do you want to take a tank where you’re a lot more protected, but it’s going to take more time? It’s that kind of risk gameplay that we like to bring in.”

Thinking I had the right idea, I tried picking up a flag carrier in my scout chopper during my play time with End Game, hoping to score him a free ride to our base. That didn’t seem to work out too well.

Mcleod later told me, “It’s only ground vehicles [that can host a flag]. We wanted that because we thought the balance wasnt right when people got into a helicopter. It was just too quick and too easy to actually take [the flag] back.” He added that he wouldn’t be surprised to see some players use jets to capture the flag if DICE gave them the chance. “People are really good at this game.” But, “we wanted to make sure that it stayed on the ground.”

Air Superiority, on the other hand, grants each player their very own jet to capture three different points in the sky while fending off enemy jet fighters. Honestly, it’s pretty crazy to see so many jets in the air at once – up to 24 at once – and also really fun. The best part? You no longer need need to get nervous about wasting one of only two jets that you’ll find on other maps and game modes.

“I hear a lot of people sort of say, ‘im a little worried about the jet gameplay ’cause I dont normally play in jets. Im not that good at it,’” sympathises Mcleod. “There’s a lot of people when they play Conquest, they get nervous cause they don’t want to take one of the two jets. So, it’s like, ‘if I’m not awesome at this, I dont want to ruin this.’ Here, everyone has a jet. There’s a jet for every single person, so you can just practice. And if you’re not good to start with, you can practice and you can get better. Then, you can take that confidence and skill back into the other modes.”

While all Jet unlockables available in other game modes will be available in Air Superiority as well, ejecting from your aircraft is disabled, so you’ll be going down with your ride should you be outgunned. Also, unlike tank superiority, this mode is made up of strictly jet-vs-jet gameplay, meaning, infantry will not play a role in the combat.





With these two classic game modes, along with maps that really show off the diversity of the Frostbite 2 engine, DICE is really rounding things off with Battlefield 3: End Game, making it an ideal conclusion to this season of Battlefield 3 content.

Be sure to check out End Game’s new assignments and dog tags while learning how to unlock the M1911 S-Tac right here.

Battlefield 3: End Game drops for PlayStation 3 Premium members tomorrow, March 5. Xbox 360 and PC Premium members can expect to download the expansion on March 12, regular PS3 players on March 19, and regular Xbox and PC players on March 26.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 5, 2013)

Gee "a jet for every single person"...like what tank superiority should have had as I've said all along. 

Overall looks pretty good. Kinda makes me wish I could fly.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 5, 2013)

[yt]?v=wUcqzXG5Fg8[/yt]
[yt]?v=WZZ-pYk82nE[/yt]
[yt]?v=IeeimhLOHP0[/yt]
[yt]?v=mIPYVshBvKs[/yt]


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

Entered origin and it started downloading a BF3 Patch of SIX GIGABYTES!!!! Run!!!!


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 5, 2013)

Help guys !

My account was compromised and everytime i access to Origins a window will appear says ( this account has logged on from another computer log off there ? ) i click yes,

Then i enter my account and all stuff without problems, i check BF3 game activity and nobody used after me.

I changed my password and my ID name in a hurry, but still gives me that message. Why ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Help guys !
> 
> My account was compromised and everytime i access to Origins a window will appear says ( this account has logged on from another computer log off there ? ) i click yes,
> 
> ...



That is a question for origin help.

help.origin.com


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> That is a question for origin help.
> 
> help.origin.com



Thanks already tried but i do not find my answer...

I still have plenty access to my account nobody changed nothing but i receive that message again and again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Thanks already tried but i do not find my answer...
> 
> I still have plenty access to my account nobody changed nothing but i receive that message again and again.



Did you try the live help?


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did you try the live help?



No, where i can access there ? Thank you so much


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> No, where i can access there ? Thank you so much




www.origin.com/origin-9-chat


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 5, 2013)

End Game launches on PS3 for Premium members.  Launch trailer and screens released.

[yt]?v=1v20O2yX_6U[/yt]


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 5, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> End Game launches on for PS3 Premium members.  Launch trailer and screens released.



 Damn it! My stupid dorm didn't think to put Ethernet ports in the common rooms and our wireless uses WPA-2E (not supported by PS3) this means I have to drag my PS3 cross campus just to get a taste of Air Superiority.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow that sucks but you're kidding right? I mean about playing on PS3 in the first place...


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

+1^ hahaha


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 5, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow that sucks but you're kidding right? I mean about playing on PS3 in the first place...



No actually, My laptop runs BF3 fairly well but if I'm playing on PC I want it to be maxed out and that's what my desktop is for. Also I picked up the PS3 Premium Edition for $30. Honestly it is a bit better of an experience than my laptop for playing BF3 anyway since im at school 90% of the time.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2013)

[yt]LrOIgxQ--Tc[/yt]


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 6, 2013)

erixx said:


> Entered origin and it started downloading a BF3 Patch of SIX GIGABYTES!!!! Run!!!!



I couldn't figure out why the hell Origin kept pausing my download, I'd hit resume then it would pause itself.  I did this about four times before the lightbulb went off, turns out my SSD was full:shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 6, 2013)

They should have released the last one at the same time for all platforms!

Edit: Maaan I want to play and this shiz is coming in at like 300k/sec :/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 6, 2013)

PixelEnemy - “Battlefield 2143″ Easter Egg found in Battlefield 3 End Game



> Authored by Alex Co
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caleb (Mar 6, 2013)

Too bad game modes aren't enabled on previous maps. I wonder why they don't add them ?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I couldn't figure out why the hell Origin kept pausing my download, I'd hit resume then it would pause itself.  I did this about four times before the lightbulb went off, turns out my SSD was full:shadedshu



Got to love it when it is something like that. I get my computers mixed up some times and spend 15 minutes trying to 
figure out why a program or game  is missing and then remember that particular program is on one of the others


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 6, 2013)

I think they are going to drop BF2143 in our lap this summer, as a surprise fill in before BF4. EA isn't going to lose out on money that could be made on BF2143 before BF4. So.. BF3, BF2143, BF4, BF:2144 or a Bad Company.  It'll be easy money and that's what EA wants. They can't have COD, but they can milk the shit out of BF. The good news is that DICE is making them, but when they can't handle it and push them off to other studios.. then we'll have a problem. BF won't be any different then COD:MW, COD:BO, and COD:Whateverelse *then*. Am I wrong? I hope so.. But either way I think we have a couple good BF's left, before the share holders start demanding more money.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I think they are going to drop BF2143 in our lap this summer, as a surprise fill in before BF4. EA isn't going to lose out on money that could be made on BF2143 before BF4. So.. BF3, BF2143, BF4, BF:2144 or a Bad Company.  It'll be easy money and that's what EA wants. They can't have COD, but they can milk the shit out of BF. The good news is that DICE is making them, but when they can't handle it and push them off to other studios.. then we'll have a problem. BF won't be any different then COD:MW, COD:BO, and COD:Whateverelse *then*. Am I wrong? I hope so.. But either way I think we have a couple good BF's left, before the share holders start demanding more money.



I could handle another Bad Company, but never cared for 2143.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 6, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> I could handle another Bad Company, but never cared for 2143.



I don't know man BF2142 has to be my favorite BF game.. Poding out was kickass and I really liked the ships. But I really liked BF:Vetnam and the radio. I pulled the sound file and made my own playlist to listen too.. hehehe Only people that downloaded my new file and replaced theirs could hear what I was listening too, but everybody in my clan had it. I have to say flying the fortress over the hill to an enemy base playing, "*Die MF die*"! was awesome.. lol The radio is one thing, I wish they still had in BF games.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2013)

I played BF3 on release and have the stock game, been thinking of playing again

Is it worth buying the game again as premium? with the DLC or is there so sort of upgrade to get them all?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Kotaktu - Whoa, That's Definitely A Pterodactyl In Battlefield 3


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 6, 2013)

Azazel said:


> I played BF3 on release and have the stock game, been thinking of playing again
> 
> Is it worth buying the game again as premium? with the DLC or is there so sort of upgrade to get them all?



Premium probably not the greatest deal this late in the game...unless you definitely wanted to try all the expansions buying individually probably the way to go.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Premium probably not the greatest deal this late in the game...unless you definitely wanted to try all the expansions buying individually probably the way to go.



Disagree.  Get Premium at Gamestop. for $25.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2013)

caleb said:


> Too bad game modes aren't enabled on previous maps. I wonder why they don't add them ?



Because some of the game modes will simply not work well on certain maps. I am sure they will release one final update around Christmas that unlocks several modes of play for several different maps as a way to keep players interested in Battlefield while they wait for BF4 to be released.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> Kotaktu - Whoa, That's Definitely A Pterodactyl In Battlefield 3



That was the most awesomist shit I have seen! I bet Ill spend an hour looking for that bitch to shoot down.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> Disagree.  Get Premium at Gamestop. for $25.



its £40 on the UK gamestop 

I will look around though..hopefully I can find it cheap


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 6, 2013)

Battlefield 3 End Game: DICE talks Bad Company, pleasing fans and dinosaurs



> Producer Craig Mcleod on beating competitors
> 
> Battlefield 3's End Game DLC hits Xbox Live Marketplace on 12th March... but you can also download it now for "other platforms", if you absolutely must. In weary recognition of this depressing fact, here's the full text of our interview with DICE producer Craig Mcleod, exploring both End Game itself and DICE's DLC strategy in general, with a faint dusting of dinosaurs and Battlefield 2142 ruminations.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope they dont mess BF4 up, releasing a new game every year does not make for a good game. its GREAT if they can pull it off but I dont want it ending up like CoD where they just reskin maps and rehash sprites and call it 'new content' and include it in DLC or new games which we have to pay for.

It takes time to make a good game. as much as gamers want a sequel to games released every year, a lot more gamers will appreciate the extra time and effort thats put into creating and developing the game. Its not CoD, why rush it?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope they dont mess BF4 up, releasing a new game every year does not make for a good game. its GREAT if they can pull it off but I dont want it ending up like CoD where they just reskin maps and rehash sprites and call it 'new content' and include it in DLC or new games which we have to pay for.
> 
> It takes time to make a good game. as much as gamers want a sequel to games released every year, a lot more gamers will appreciate the extra time and effort thats put into creating and developing the game. Its not CoD, why rush it?



Battlefield three will be 2.5 years old by the time bf4 hits. I think that's plenty long enough.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> Battlefield three will be 2.5 years old by the time bf4 hits. I think that's plenty long enough.


I agree and as long as BF4 is taking I think it is a good sign of what we will get with the finished product. 
I just hope we won't have to do another rebuild to max it out


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know if there's going to be a second download like there was last time?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 8, 2013)

Most expansions ranged from 4-6GBs, so unless they really are adding a lot of new material (doesn't seem like it at least), there shouldn't be any large additional downloads.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 8, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> I just hope we won't have to do another rebuild to max it out



Well I realize the expense is an issue...but where's the fun in that?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I realize the expense is an issue...but where's the fun in that?


Mainly I dread it because I'll probably go Intel next build and I'm researching getting a 
new vehicle right now so adding an expense right now isn't good timing. I should be OK 
though. It'll run it with no problem and I can put off building another for awhile


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 9, 2013)

There are End Game servers up and people on a couple of them (somehow). Says I need the expansion though.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 9, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> There are End Game servers up and people on a couple of them (somehow). Says I need the expansion though.



Testing I guess. You cant even download the pack yet


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 9, 2013)

i expect BF4 will most likely be optimized for AMD since the next Gen consoles will be AMD based GPU wise. That is if they plan to release on consoles at all.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Mar 9, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i expect BF4 will most likely be optimized for AMD since the next Gen consoles will be AMD based GPU wise. That is if they plan to release on consoles at all.



How could you possibly not release on consoles in this day and age? Especially being EA and DICE. I don't care how and why , I just want BF4 to smash the already great game that BF3 is.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2013)

DEFEATEST said:


> I just want BF4 to smash the already great game that BF3 is.


Me and my son where talking last night about how good BFBC2 and BF3 were and how a little bit of both would be sweet. I'd love to bring down the entire house on a squad. I liked the spotting better on BFBC2 too. Go back and play some BFBC2 and you realize what a blast it was too. I rarely use prone so even if they left that out I'd be fine.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 9, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Me and my son where talking last night about how good BFBC2 and BF3 were and how a little bit of both would be sweet. I'd love to bring down the entire house on a squad. I liked the spotting better on BFBC2 better too. Go back and play some BFBC2 and you realize what a blast it was too. I rarely use prone so even if they left that out I'd be fine.



I did that a couple months ago. I got banned from a server for raping them. ^_^


----------



## odameyer (Mar 9, 2013)

How about just some bug fixes and an SDK? I'd be fine with that.


Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i expect BF4 will most likely be optimized for AMD since the next Gen consoles will be AMD based GPU wise. That is if they plan to release on consoles at all.


Of course they will. How else will they get away with such low standards?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 9, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> There are End Game servers up and people on a couple of them (somehow). Says I need the expansion though.



Which means there's probably another 4GB download coming next week. Just like last time.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> Which means there's probably another 4GB download coming next week. Just like last time.


Wonder what the final size of a BF3 Premium install will be by the 
time all is said and done? May be a record


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 10, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Wonder what the final size of a BF3 Premium install will be by the
> time all is said and done? May be a record



Nope, my DA:2 copy is already waaay ahead of BF3


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 10, 2013)

finally got LVL 100

is it worth buying Premium Pack ?
besides that noob premium equipment


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 10, 2013)

I, for one, can't believe you put so much time and effort into the vanilla.  A new map once and awhile is nice, no?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I, for one, can't believe you put so much time and effort into the vanilla.  A new map once and awhile is nice, no?


Exactly what I was thinking. On that note yes Premium is well worth it especially if you play it enough to get to level 100


----------



## Jetster (Mar 10, 2013)

But can you take down a chopper with a knife?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 10, 2013)

Jetster said:


> But can you take down a chopper with a knife?



No, but Reayth can.

Also Crazyeyes takes down choppers with the USAS with grenade rounds with ease.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Also Crazyeyes takes down choppers with the USAS with grenade rounds with ease.



So does Brandon, he was the originator of the phenomenon.  Now he just trolls on ARMA while I tinker in Terraria.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 10, 2013)

mt alex said:


> so does brandon, he was the originator of the phenomenon.  Now he just trolls on arma while i tinker in terraria.



the family has broken up, we need a reunion


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> the family has broken up, we need a reunion



Reforge the sword!!


----------



## odameyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone want to put together a squad for later this evening?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> the family has broken up, we need a reunion



One more Game to End it all?


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2013)

Jetster said:


> But can you take down a chopper with a knife?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey I am going to give my son my second gamer after we upgrade the processor to an E6850 and the card to a 7770 HD and double the ram. How do you think it will do for BF3 ? He doesn't care about maxing the resolution. He just wants a gaming computer. He is tired of Xbox. It is in my specs, number 3 gamer.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 11, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Hey I am going to give my son my second gamer after we upgrade the processor to an E6850 and the card to a 7770 HD and double the ram. How do you think it will do for BF3 ? He doesn't care about maxing the resolution. He just wants a gaming computer. He is tired of Xbox. It is in my specs, number 3 gamer.



Itll do farely well. I think that E8650 is probably the weakest link I would think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Who's getting excited for tomorrow? 



boise49ers said:


> Hey I am going to give my son my second gamer after we upgrade the processor to an E6850 and the card to a 7770 HD and double the ram. How do you think it will do for BF3 ? He doesn't care about maxing the resolution. He just wants a gaming computer. He is tired of Xbox. It is in my specs, number 3 gamer.



Honestly, it should be just fine, even at 1920x1080, just on lower settings. But lets be honest here, just like I told a friend who built a PC and has been playing BF3 exclusively on console since launch before that, BF3 on low settings on PC will be about what he is use to. In fact it might even looks slightly better, and I'm betting that setup will be able to do a bit better than all low settings, so he shouldn't mind it one bit. And even then, out of all the PC games out there, BC2 nor BF3 don't look all that bad on lower settings.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 11, 2013)

Battlelog - End Game release times for PC and X360 Premium members



> By: trydling  Posted: 6 hours ago
> 
> March 12 is the release date for Battlefield 3: End Game for PC and X360 Premium members! See detailed release times below.
> 
> ...



09:00:00 Tuesday March 12, 2013 in UTC converts to
05:00:00 Tuesday March 12, 2013 in America/New_York
02:00:00 Tuesday March 12, 2013 in America/Los_Angeles

Daylight Saving Time is not in effect on this date/time in UTC 
Daylight Saving Time is in effect on this date/time in America/New_York


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Who's getting excited for tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it should be just fine, even at 1920x1080, just on lower settings. But lets be honest here, just like I told a friend who built a PC and has been playing BF3 exclusively on console since launch before that, BF3 on low settings on PC will be about what he is use to. In fact it might even looks slightly better, and I'm betting that setup will be able to do a bit better than all low settings, so he shouldn't mind it one bit. And even then, out of all the PC games out there, BC2 nor BF3 don't look all that bad on lower settings.



I actually gave him my quad core gamer and I'm just gonna rebuild that 3rd machine and run the 7770 hd. That Motherboard will 
take a Intel Core 2 Quad so I'll build off that. It's just a back up any way. Fucking Orhan is pissing me off again stalking me. 
I swear I had him dead to rights stabbing him the other night and he turned around and got me. WTF !


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 12, 2013)

End Game is live.  End Game patch = 4205.30 MB.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2013)

GullyFoyle said:


> End Game is live.  End Game patch = 4205.30 MB.



downloading nao


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

LOL the dirt bikes pop a wheelie when you press shift HAHAHA


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL the dirt bikes pop a wheelie when you press shift HAHAHA


Nice , will it dump a passenger


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Nice , will it dump a passenger



I only played for a few minutes but meh its BF I guess. Kinda gets old like other games do since all they are releasing is maps and a very few vehicles. I would have expected some weapons with each expansion.


----------



## caleb (Mar 12, 2013)

BF3 folder size?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 12, 2013)

caleb said:


> BF3 folder size?



34.2 GB with all map packs installed.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I only played for a few minutes but meh its BF I guess. Kinda gets old like other games do since all they are releasing is maps and a very few vehicles. I would have expected some weapons with each expansion.



What weapons are you expecting them to add?  87 weapons currently isn't enough?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> What weapons are you expecting them to add?  87 weapons currently isn't enough?



When you have all of them and most have the attachments unlocked?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I only played for a few minutes but meh its BF I guess. Kinda gets old like other games do since all they are releasing is maps and a very few vehicles. I would have expected some weapons with each expansion.



This is surprising coming from someone that likes DayZ so much. Maybe if they got rid of the objectives, added crappy Zombies, and removed jump, you'd be into it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree BF needs more weapons and more vehicles. Hell I'd be happy with them spawning vehicles quicker.. You get into a map with 32+ players and only 6 vehicles sucks. I guess that's what I miss about Desert Combat.. You didn't wait around for vehicles as long. I'd love to have an updated "*el alamein*" or something like it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> This is surprising coming from someone that likes DayZ so much. Maybe if they got rid of the objectives, added crappy Zombies, and removed jump, you'd be into it.



Maybe


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe



 As if. As far as I can tell, you've spent more time in Day-Z than in BF3, and DayZ/WarZ/Whatever-arma-crap has less to it overall. You simply get bored of one mod, and move to the next. But all offer the same basic gameplay and mechanics.


BF3, map packs drastically change gameplay. Clearly, it's not really the game for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> As if. As far as I can tell, you've spent more time in Day-Z than in BF3, and DayZ/WarZ/Whatever-arma-crap has less to it overall. You simply get bored of one mod, and move to the next. But all offer the same basic gameplay and mechanics.
> 
> 
> BF3, map packs drastically change gameplay. Clearly, it's not really the game for you.



I have over 240 hours in BF3 and def do not have that many in DayZ/WarZ/Whatever-tha fuck Z.

Every game gets boring over time. I have gotten bore with dayz then played something else like either wasteland or life mod or a different rendition of arma modded missions or taviana or whatever.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Every game gets boring over time.



That was my point. Clearly BF3 left worthiness for you long ago. It's not a big deal. 

And I'd question how much time you think you put into ARMA mods, Brandon. I noticed when this all started, even played with you guys a bit. You've probably put into about 200-250 hours. I've put about 375 hours into BF3 since I quit Day-Z. I wasn't talking just Day-Z. All those mods are very very similar(naturally, since they all are ARMA mods).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

G8ter get in my squad

Either which, I had played both game pretty evenly.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 12, 2013)

I've got more hours then all of yours put together, times 2, divided by 2, then minus all of yours put together, plus mine.


----------



## caleb (Mar 12, 2013)

At least you got positive K/D ratio unlike some ^^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

Im in game and in TS if anyone wants to join.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 12, 2013)

How big are the new maps (relative to other maps already out)?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2013)

My son is PCing on BF3 now. He is good so any one wanting a good player to team up with is welcome to friend him. 
I created a new platoon with the same name as my profile on TPU. If you are interested in an invite let me know 
and I'll send you one. Yeah I know Phenom and Alex you wouldn't be caught dead in a Platoon with 49ers in it. 
Trying to get some local dudes from around here too. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/CptSizzlepants/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Played some of the new maps. They seem ok, but CTF was a ton of fun. Just me and Marine coordinating together was usually more than enough to make magic happen. I'll probably be playing that mode a good amount, I made a video of the first round we jumped into as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2013)

Heh mines on jumps, baby...

Edit: The Flats map is a lot of fun...so wide open is very nice and not just with the bikes. Heh, ended up on Orhan's server for a first (as opposed to the other way around; it was CTF tho...not so sure about that yet despite Kurgan's praise and didn't stick around too long).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh mines on jumps, baby...
> 
> Edit: The Flats map is a lot of fun...so wide open is very nice and not just with the bikes. Heh, ended up on Orhan's server for a first (as opposed to the other way around; it was CTF tho...not so sure about that yet despite Kurgan's praise and didn't stick around too long).



Yeah got to be careful on the bikes on flat maps, asking to get Javelin'd. Whenever I flag carried on that map I tried to stick behind ditches and buildings to break locks, didn't really have any javelin problems doing that.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 13, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> How big are the new maps (relative to other maps already out)?



I have only played CTF so far, and those maps are pretty small.  Think Noshar Canals (Conquest Large), and smaller.  I think there are only two bases on those maps, one for each side.  Thankfully, they are pretty wide, giving several different flanking options.

Biggest surprise:  You can carry the flag in a chopper, despite what they said earlier.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am very surprised that in the past two pages mailman has not posted anything.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am very surprised that in the past two pages mailman has not posted anything.


No kidding ! Better check those sink holes around Florida the MM is missing


----------



## caleb (Mar 14, 2013)

CTF is ggz with teamwork on TS.
Its really a piece of shit strategy that the game modes don't work on other maps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 14, 2013)

caleb said:


> CTF is ggz with teamwork on TS.
> Its really a piece of shit strategy that the game modes don't work on other maps.



Yeah CTF teamwork is very apparently, really nice to see.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Mar 14, 2013)

It really feels to me like the sun glare in your face is way too much on a couple of maps. Never noticed it this much.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2013)

You have never noticed it this much because for some reason they actually made it worse in this expansion. Which really makes me scratch my head even if not for all the complaints about it before.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 15, 2013)

Battlelog - March Double XP weekend live now!



> By: trydling
> 
> To celebrate the launch of End Game, we are running 72 hours worth of double XP for all of our Premium members starting now! You will effectively get double score on all rounds on all Ranked servers. The event is live now and runs until the end of the weekend. Sample end times below:
> 
> ...


----------



## caleb (Mar 15, 2013)

I hate double XP weekends. It just gets me closer and closer to a colonel 100 with a shitbucket 
Battlefield Friends - Colonel 100 (Season Finale) ...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Still haven't downloaded end lame. The lack of Customer Respect that E/A , Dice exhibit's blew Me away when they removed the ability for My room mate , and Myself to play PvP matches. Not to mention the 1000's of people complaining about the change, and STILL ignoring the wishes of the consumer. I HATE companies that sell a product, then change that product, to SUIT their own needs( and YES I know what a EULA is, It doesn't change shyt). I hope the next bf Does poorly, and the company goes broke. E/A is already a giant polished P.O.S. ,  it just needs a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## caleb (Mar 15, 2013)

What do you mean by removing PvP ? Can you explain ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah WTF is PvP in the context of this game?

Also, in the video three posts above I assume the dude who gets the kill has to hit the Enter Vehicle button at exactly the right time to avoid being road killed by the suddenly-driverless jeep?

I bet it was a total luck accident. Still sweet as hell though.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> Still haven't downloaded end lame. The lack of Customer Respect that E/A , Dice exhibit's blew Me away when they removed the ability for My room mate , and Myself to play PvP matches. Not to mention the 1000's of people complaining about the change, and STILL ignoring the wishes of the consumer. I HATE companies that sell a product, then change that product, to SUIT their own needs( and YES I know what a EULA is, It doesn't change shyt). I hope the next bf Does poorly, and the company goes broke. E/A is already a giant polished P.O.S. ,  it just needs a nudge in the right direction.



Assuming I know what you mean, like COD 4 ? Just break down and buy a second copy. That is what I did on BF3 and BFBC2. When they run sales buy it cheap. As far as servers there are tons of empty ones and unless you are like the rest of us regulars on this thread I doubt Orhan will follow you to it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2013)

The last three times Orhan has been on my server I noticed when I killed him.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The last three times Orhan has been on my server I noticed when I killed him.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2013)

This has all been in the last week. I really don't know how he finds me active so often as I don't play every day nor for very long at a time. I have, you know...a life. Unless there's some Origin or browser magic I'm not thinking of does this guy truly sit there and F5 our fucking pages all day? Seriously?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Played some of the new maps. They seem ok, but CTF was a ton of fun. Just me and Marine coordinating together was usually more than enough to make magic happen. I'll probably be playing that mode a good amount, I made a video of the first round we jumped into as well.



would love to join you guys


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday gaming with Ugfy and Marineborn again and had Ufgy doubting my landmines, ended up pretty funny and lucky, twice, getting a landmine kill on a chopper.











Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> would love to join you guys



We'll have to check TS to see if you are on when we game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yesterday gaming with Ugfy and Marineborn again and had Ufgy doubting my landmines, ended up pretty funny and lucky, twice, getting a landmine kill on a chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a time frame estimate so I can stop bitcoin mining?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Do you have a time frame estimate so I can stop bitcoin mining?



We play so randomly, it's usually decided at last minute, and we don't play everyday, so days are completely random as well


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha he tried again last night. I was playing with TRIPTEX and Orhan ran up a jump going after him at one point...but I happened to be right nearby with a full clip. VGTA, bro, VGTA.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 16, 2013)

Funny moment that tank flip out upside down and shoot that tank on the right ! 

He was killing in that position for a while ahaha. It was funny to watch


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am very surprised that in the past two pages mailman has not posted anything.



MM and Rey are on vacation.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> MM and Rey are on vacation.



They were meeting Rosie at East of Eden.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 17, 2013)

Black Haru said:


> MM and Rey are on vacation.



So why didn't he take a laptop so he could troll us while he was drinking Pina colada's


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Unless there's some Origin or browser magic I'm not thinking of does this guy truly sit there and F5 our fucking pages all day? Seriously?



im pretty sure the 3rd party stats sites show what server your playing on if you have ppl on your list eg. bf3stats.com allows me to have several soldiers on my list







He could easily just keep clicking down his list to see what server y'all are on .


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 17, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> So why didn't he take a laptop so he could troll us while he was drinking Pina colada's



Because hes too busy with Ray's Pina colada if you know what I mean


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm hurt Brandon Just kidding I know you got to clear out the deadwood. When I get Lee, my son deeper into playing BF3 I will steer him in the club direction. I sent him a link to TPU. He'd make up for how horrible I play .


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe it's because I have not unlocked the PK-A for the M16A3, but that gun absolutely sucks at hitting anything at range with accuracy. I have not tried the A4 yet so maybe the 3 burst helps because I loving using the AN-94 with the PK-A. Nothing like putting down a crane bush wookie from 300m while he is trying to shoot you or better yet, you shooting at him and watching him run around because he can't figure out where it's coming from and killing him before he ever gets a shot on you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> I'm hurt Brandon Just kidding I know you got to clear out the deadwood. When I get Lee, my son deeper into playing BF3 I will steer him in the club direction. I sent him a link to TPU. He'd make up for how horrible I play .



Did I kick you from the platoon? I was just weeding out some of the players I did not recognize and some that have not played in a while. Please reapply and I will add you back. I thought your name in BF3 was same as in TPU?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did I kick you from the platoon? I was just weeding out some of the players I did not recognize and some that have not played in a while. Please reapply and I will add you back. I thought your name in BF3 was same as in TPU?



He changed it within the last few months, now he goes by 1eyedidaho.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just weeding out some of the players I did not recognize and some that have not played in a while.



Didn't your mother ever teach you to stop touching?


Uh...nevermind. :shadedshu


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did I kick you from the platoon? I was just weeding out some of the players I did not recognize and some that have not played in a while. Please reapply and I will add you back. I thought your name in BF3 was same as in TPU?


No it is 1eyedIdaho now. Thanks for the reassurance I'm not an outcast now 
That is the name of my new paltoon if you'd like to join though. I'll send you an invite.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 18, 2013)

while checking the bf3stats for a new sig i found REAYTH´s / TPU BF3 Logo using by :





http://bf3stats.com/graphic/tvhfxH0g#pc/n0tiert
Author: TOXICO-BR     






lol shure thief´s.....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2013)

I haven't played BF3 in a bit but I hopped on early this morning and played a round of TDM 1k normal and came in 2nd in kills using my Dao12 buck. 114/70 k/d!!! I still have a ways to go on my goal of getting top 1% in the world with DAO12 kills. I'm still top 4% but #1 in the world has ~82000 kills with the DAO12. 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/57691630/247138619/

I died so many times to this one prick called FlashingTimes..... turned out he had a ping of 328. go figure. He always seemed to be zipping along like he had some kind of speed perk. faster than the sprint one. his ping.... oh well/


----------



## caleb (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you consider K/D 11.0 a cheater instantly ? Saw a guy with 1300 hours played. Other stats seemed normal. No life or cheat? Was german tho...


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2013)

caleb said:


> Do you consider K/D 11.0 a cheater instantly ? Saw a guy with 1300 hours played. Other stats seemed normal. No life or cheat? Was german tho...


I'd say there is a good chance. I don't get hackers at allWhat does burn me worse though is to have a good round which in my case doesn't happen often and then get called a hacker. In COD4 it happened a lot, but I was a lot better at that game then Battlefield games. I hate COD games now though except for COD4.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Added back idaho, sorry bout that I did not know you changed your name. 

I doubt these platoons will carry over to BF4 anyways so they are more or less useless at this point. I never seen us use them much unless it was goofing off.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok between mines on the jumps and mortaring the enemy flag area (I had 0 mortar kills before End Game now have almost 20 I think) CTF is definitely a lot of fun and a nice change from the usual gameplay. Especially if you can team up with somebody for caps on a bike, as well. Even the crazy sounds are starting to grow on me...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok between mines on the jumps and mortaring the enemy flag area (I had 0 mortar kills before End Game now have almost 20 I think) CTF is definitely a lot of fun and a nice change from the usual gameplay. Especially if you can team up with somebody for caps on a bike, as well. Even the crazy sounds are starting to grow on me...



Yea I believe the best part of the last couple of expansions is the CTF mode. Me, highway, and erocker made a good team yesterday when we were putting a hurt locker on the enemy team with our death deifying bike grabs on the bike.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Added back idaho, sorry bout that I did not know you changed your name.
> 
> I doubt these platoons will carry over to BF4 anyways so they are more or less useless at this point. I never seen us use them much unless it was goofing off.



Yeah, I started mine just as a local recruiting tool. Found out one of them has a 
server. He only has Squad Rush and CTF though.


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Found an amazingly shitty Admin here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...UAN-24-7-End-Game-CTF-No-Lag-Noobfest-PBBans/  check out his stated reasoning when i asked why Kurgan was kicked from the game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2013)

ufgy20 said:


> Found an amazingly shitty Admin here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...UAN-24-7-End-Game-CTF-No-Lag-Noobfest-PBBans/  check out his stated reasoning when i asked why Kurgan was kicked from the game.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130318/Capture146.jpg



I liked how everyone was saying we were hacking... ^_^


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 18, 2013)

How were you guys hacking? I was in that server (on the other side) and I think ufgy killed me once. Never saw you guys again for several rounds


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2013)

ufgy20 said:


> Found an amazingly shitty Admin here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...UAN-24-7-End-Game-CTF-No-Lag-Noobfest-PBBans/  check out his stated reasoning when i asked why Kurgan was kicked from the game.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130318/Capture146.jpg



From posts at the BF3 subreddit shit like this is practically the norm on consoles. Really the opposite on PC, thankfully.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 18, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> How were you guys hacking? I was in that server (on the other side) and I think ufgy killed me once. Never saw you guys again for several rounds



They weren't someone was just mad they were doing good. I joined on Ufgy for like 5 min, then was booted by admin "Stated Reason:             ". So Ufgy asked about it, they told him no one was booted and kicked him for asking.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> How were you guys hacking? I was in that server (on the other side) and I think ufgy killed me once. Never saw you guys again for several rounds



they were calling ufgy a haxor since his k/d at the time was something like 46/20. Mine was somewhere around 100/50. DAO-12 w/buck FTW!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2013)

If one or two people call you a hacker, you're most likely not one. If the entire server starts calling you a hacker, you are most likely hacking... badly if you're not trying to get caught.


----------



## FierceRed (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey, it said I was kicked out of the BF3 platoon. Why? D:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 18, 2013)

har har har.......

http://business.financialpost.com/2...s-ceo-john-riccitiello-to-step-down-march-30/


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 18, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They weren't someone was just mad they were doing good. I joined on Ufgy for like 5 min, then was booted by admin "Stated Reason:             ". So Ufgy asked about it, they told him no one was booted and kicked him for asking.



 For hackers you guys don't get around much. I saw Ufgy once and never saw Kurgan and I spent the entire time trying to get the flag.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> For hackers you guys don't get around much. I saw Ufgy once and never saw Kurgan and I spent the entire time trying to get the flag.



you obviously weren't on the TDM server with us.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> For hackers you guys don't get around much. I saw Ufgy once and never saw Kurgan and I spent the entire time trying to get the flag.



CTF I rarely get many kills, I'm a capper for the most part. The other day Me, Ufgy, and Marineborn played a game of CTF where I got 1 kill 0 deaths and capped all 4 flags, the other team capped none, it was pretty funny.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 19, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> you obviously weren't on the TDM server with us.



I'm talking about the CTF UAN server he listed earlier. I know I was on there because it took me a while to realize who ufgy was since I knew I had seen that name from somewhere but couldn't remember where. It was when Krugan asked why he was kicked that I saw the TPU tags.

What's funny is that one of the rival guys was in that server later and went something like 60 and 8 and no one said a thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> What's funny is that one of the rival guys was in that server later and went something like 60 and 8 and no one said a thing.



Yeah, people will expect it from a big clan like that, but anyone else, thats a hacker


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> har har har.......
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2...s-ceo-john-riccitiello-to-step-down-march-30/



Warfighter sunk him Good! They got my $50, some one deserved to be fired


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2013)

You have no one to blame for that one except yourself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

I came close to getting MOH but am VERY glad I didn't. May pick it up for 5$ later on if its still worth it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I came close to getting MOH but am VERY glad I didn't. May pick it up for 5$ later on if its still worth it.



If ya haven't played it...how can you say you are glad? You might actually like it....heck, you like Day-Z and associated mods, so you cannot be THAT hard to please...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> If ya haven't played it...how can you say you are glad? You might actually like it....heck, you like Day-Z and associated mods, so you cannot be THAT hard to please...



Dave, I based my opinion on the reviews and statements from others that had bought the game. No I have not played it thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2013)

Ladies please. put the handbags down. we dont need drama in the clubhouse (even if dave does have a point)


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dave, I based my opinion on the reviews and statements from others that had bought the game. No I have not played it thanks for pointing that out.



Well, I did buy it at launch, for $30. Like many other titles you guys are so gung-ho about "oh yeah, let's play this one", then nobody buys it but me. It's not as bad as everyone says, just like Aliens, and Tomb Raider. It's not worth $60, but $30 was fair. Listening to people on the internet is never a good idea. 

I mean really, any game you can pre-purchase for that cheap, you shouldn't expect much out of. Aliens was the same way, with both the game and season pass selling for less than $50 on pre-order.

I gotta get some more time in on End Game, but I'm just too busy lately. Capture the Flag is great, but I am not so fond of the conquest map layouts.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Ladies please. put the handbags down. we dont need drama in the clubhouse (even if dave does have a point)



Psh.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2013)

All right time for a subject change (and one that does have *some* relevance here)--The Miami Dade Sherrif's Dept. has asked the FAA for permission to fly a MAV.

It should be approved I guess provided they agree not to use it as an elevator.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dave, I based my opinion on the reviews and statements from others that had bought the game. No I have not played it thanks for pointing that out.



It might be worth $5. Might is the keyword. I'd feel a lot better about it if I only paid $5.
I got Fear 3 for $5 and enjoy it a hellva a lot more then MOH. Crysis 2 for $10 and really
liked it too. For now on if it ain't Battlefield I'm letting the price drop before clunking 
down any denaro:shadedshu 
Oh and you may be right Wrig, but they made the Trailers look really really good. 
No more Marketing burns for me I hope!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> It might be worth $5. Might is the keyword. I'd feel a lot better about it if I only paid $5.
> I got Fear 3 for $5 and enjoy it a hellva a lot more then MOH. Crysis 2 for $10 and really
> liked it too. For now on if it ain't Battlefield I'm letting the price drop before clunking
> down any denaro:shadedshu
> ...



Crysis2 was good?!?
\


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Crysis2 was good?!?
> \


Yep, and gonna get 3 when it drops too. I have enjoyed every Crysis game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Well, I did buy it at launch, for $30. Like many other titles you guys are so gung-ho about "oh yeah, let's play this one", then nobody buys it but me. It's not as bad as everyone says, just like Aliens, and Tomb Raider. It's not worth $60, but $30 was fair. Listening to people on the internet is never a good idea.
> 
> I mean really, any game you can pre-purchase for that cheap, you shouldn't expect much out of. Aliens was the same way, with both the game and season pass selling for less than $50 on pre-order.



The first MOH had me worried about this one due to its similar failure but I had a choice, Go with MOH or get Premium and that was a no brainer since EVERYBODY was playing BF3 and had already gotten premium. After this I questioned my thoughts towards MOH until the reviews and comments started rolling in. Sure it maybe a good game in the first hour or two but as well keep going on and on about, *EVERY GAME GETS BORING*


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> EVERY GAME GETS BORING



EXACTLY.

And to say something is bad, based on other's opinions, is going to colour your own idea of what is good, and what isn't. I think if you played MOH right now, you might actually enjoy it. The MP isn't BF3, so don't expect that, and it's all good. The SP campaign ain't bad at all. If ya liked BF3 SP, you'll like the MOH SP.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Ladies please. put the handbags down. we dont need drama in the clubhouse (even if dave does have a point)




Drama? Where? Can't Brandon and I have a conversation? Do my words scare you?  Then go away, little boy, let the men talk here.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> The first MOH had me worried about this one due to its similar failure but I had a choice, Go with MOH or get Premium and that was a no brainer since EVERYBODY was playing BF3 and had already gotten premium. After this I questioned my thoughts towards MOH until the reviews and comments started rolling in. Sure it maybe a good game in the first hour or two but as well keep going on and on about, *EVERY GAME GETS BORING*


I like the one before Warfighter. Still play it occasionally. Actually last night I checked it out 
with the 7770 I just got.That is the reason I got Warfighter and the fact I'll get BF4 beta with out any trouble.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> And to say something is bad, based on other's opinions, is going to colour your own idea of what is good, and what isn't. I think if you played MOH right now, you might actually enjoy it. The MP isn't BF3, so don't expect that, and it's all good. The SP campaign ain't bad at all. If ya liked BF3 SP, you'll like the MOH SP.



TBH I never actually played the singleplayer (Don't know if thats a bad thing). I was more like the day I bought BF3 we all started owning the multiplayer.

Maybe I should attempt to play SP.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2013)

Bah bad time to mention the MAV


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bah bad time to mention the MAV



I kinda miss MAV rides but it had to go cause it was a cheap way to get on top of buildings.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe I should attempt to play SP.




Well, there's your qualifier. Try out the BF3 SP, and if ya like it, you'll get about 4-5 hours out of the MOH SP. Wasn't a bad campaign, and had some story to it.



brandonwh64 said:


> I kinda miss MAV rides but it had to go cause it was a cheap way to get on top of buildings.




 I do not miss everyone bitching about that, let me tell you. Today, BF3 is very much a different game than when it launched. VERY different.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I do not miss everyone bitching about that, let me tell you. Today, BF3 is very much a different game than when it launched. VERY different.



Thats the truth! I remember making a video of me MAV riding to the tip top of the antenna in CB LOL. It seemed like a great place to snipe but with the distance and moving targets it was almost impossible.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Yep, and gonna get 3 when it drops too. I have enjoyed every Crysis game.



Crysis3 is malware, at this point, introduces hacker backdoor. Should be reported on sites today, methinks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Crysis3 is malware, at this point, introduces hacker backdoor. Should be reported on sites today, methinks.



damn and i bought it. I played it, it is cheap. even on the hardest setting, it was cheap. The only challenge i had was the boss battle at the end. Some say that if you cloak and sneak about stealth killing enemies, you are not doing it right but I say, I'm using the tool given to me. It was still weak and cheap. The story line was odd too. Crysis 2 was rather fun but...... FarCry 3 is better.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 19, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> damn and i bought it. I played it, it is cheap. even on the hardest setting, it was cheap. The only challenge i had was the boss battle at the end. Some say that if you cloak and sneak about stealth killing enemies, you are not doing it right but I say, I'm using the tool given to me. It was still weak and cheap. The story line was odd too. Crysis 2 was rather fun but...... FarCry 3 is better.



What did you just say?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What did you just say?



He may have gotten into the cheap whiskey early today.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2013)

I think he was trying to say that the game sucked even without any backdoors.


----------



## caleb (Mar 19, 2013)

Whats with the kicks from the platoon ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

caleb said:


> Whats with the kicks from the platoon ?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2867117&postcount=17805


----------



## caleb (Mar 19, 2013)

You kick people you don't recognize ? For what purpose?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did I kick you from the platoon? I was just weeding out some of the players I did not recognize and some that have not played in a while. Please reapply and I will add you back. I thought your name in BF3 was same as in TPU?



You kicked me?  Fuck that shit.  This is atypical admin abuse, and you wonder why there are people like Orhan around.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> You kicked me?  Fuck that shit.  This is atypical admin abuse, and you wonder why there are people like Orhan around.



The power has gone to his head!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 20, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> You kicked me?  Fuck that shit.  This is atypical admin abuse, and you wonder why there are people like Orhan around.



Srsly who is this guy?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 20, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Srsly who is this guy?



-1 Friend
+1 Enemy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> You kicked me?  Fuck that shit.  This is atypical admin abuse, and you wonder why there are people like Orhan around.



I kicked you out of fun. I seen your last post on the platoon page LOL Don't get butt hurt it was only a joke



> This platoon basically sucks. No one ever plays anymore, especially most of the "leaders"


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I kicked you out of fun. I seen your last post on the platoon page LOL Don't get butt hurt it was only a joke



Glad we worked it out.   

Not sure what your last comment was snidely meaning, but w/e. GLHF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Glad we worked it out.
> 
> Not sure what your last comment was snidely meaning, but w/e. GLHF



I will never bother you again so please over look anything I say because it will not be directed toward you is what I mean.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 20, 2013)

quit getting so emo G8R.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> quit getting so emo G8R.



See the difference in how older folks and younger folks handle things 
One of the only good things about getting old. It just rolls off you 
Chilax Nerd's he was only toying with yuh


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Mar 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> quit getting so emo G8R.



It's high school all over again.


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2013)

Since everyone seems to be going over the edge and forgetting how to behave on TPU this thread locked for now. Go deal with these things elsewhere.


----------

